# [Official] NZXT PHANTOM Owner's Club



## kgtuning

*PLEASE CLICK ON THIS TO CHECK OUT A TRIBUTE TO ADAM "ERAKITH" WILSON!!*

*Join the OCN Phantom Club*
Click the link above and submit the form. Owners list is updated weekly.

Please do not submit multiple entries.

*Join the facebook group*

Your free to meet members of both Phantom Clubs here. Feel free to jump in the chat room.

If you have a Phantom 410 there club can be found at this link

*Phantom 410 Mid-Tower Owner's Club
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FAQ*

Find answers to common questions related to the NZXT Phantom

NZXT Phantom Interior Specifications

*CPU Cooler & Side Panel Interference*

Quote:

*Large CPU Coolers confirmed to fit:*
Xigmatek Dark Knight
Arctic Cooler Freezer 7
Corsair H50
Corsair H100

*Large CPU Coolers that will NOT fit with NZXT 200mm fan installed:*
Corsair H70 with rear mounted radiator
Silver Arrow
Hyper 212+
Thermaltake FRIO OCK
Megahalems (will fit with Xigmatek 200mm fan though)
*Large Liquid Cooling Radiators*

Quote:



240mm radiators will fit natively at the top of the case.
With the included radiator offset/support brackets, 200mm fans can remain.

*240mm Liquid Cooling Kits confirmed to FIT:*
XSPC Rasa RX 240
Corsair H100

360mm radiator custom fitting

Custom Bracket made by Kaged

Custom Bracket fabricated by KGTuning

*XSPC Rasa RX/RS240 Phantom Install Guide by num1son*
Great guide for installing the XSPC Rasa 240 kit into the NZXT Phantom!


*Side Panel Mods*

Quote:



Window Mod by num1son
Window Mod by xioros
Window Mod by Maximax
Full Clear Side Panel Mod by m98custom1212
Mesh Window Mod by JoePhoto
Mesh Window Mod by R3d T34rz
Mesh Window Mod by GreenJavelin
200mm fan outside of side window by chinesethunda
Translucent Green Window by LPRaver89
Blue Translucent Window by ReconRunner

Window Mod by mybadomen


*LED Mods*

Quote:



White LED Mod by DePontee
Red LED Mod by Silomatic

Gold LED Mods by Soundworks3D


*Custom Paint Mods*

Quote:



Venom Black/Green by LPRaver89
White & Orange by k.3nny
Matte Black by Boris11

Venom (Black and Yellow) by mybadomen

Gold Digger by Soundworks3D



*Reverse ATX Mods*

Quote:



Cancer Awareness Pink Phantom by Kaged

Reversed ATX Phantom by k.3nny

Operation Freedom by evil jerry

High Roller



*Other Mods*

Quote:



A bunch of custom mods by k.3nny. Worth checking out!
Large to Small HDD Cage Swap Mod by Boris11
Large to Small HDD Cage Swap Mod by num1son
Drive Cage Mod by ReconRunner
200mm to 120mm Fan Adapter Mod by esproductions

Carbon Fiber Trim (Di-Noc) by skymare



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Owners List*









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ai4GL0wOb4MQdFB2TFpycGkzenFCQVdkTzhhVDBBM3c&w=85&h=300







https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ai4GL0wOb4MQdDlzZWdwQlNULVR0MTNTZUxFUjdnMFE&w=85&h=300







https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ai4GL0wOb4MQdGxrT29CdkRzNi1Ca0pUZS1hbS1WbHc&w=85&h=300


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ai4GL0wOb4MQdGJlQml6SU9lYzljNlAwTG9RaEYxTmc&w=85&h=300

*Our official NZXT Customer Representative: [email protected]*
If you have any questions, feel free to direct them over to Rob

*The Official NZXT Phantom Club founded by:* esproductions

*Club list are maintained by:* evil jerry & strych9
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Past Contest/Giveways:*

*NZXT December T-Shirt Giveaway*

*Winners:*

*Reaper2794*

*chucknorris101*

*blong48*

*intelman*

*moosehead11*

*NZXT Thanksgiving Giveaway*

*Winner:*

*idaWHALE*

*NZXT T-Shirt Giveaway*
*Winners:
Rowey
yuigita
num1son
lightsout
Pikoy*

*NZXT Best Modded Phantom Contest*
*Winner: k.3nny*

*NZXT September Questionnaire Giveaway Contest*
*Winner: VulgarDisplay88*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SIGNATURE CODE*

♠ *Official NZXT PHANTOM Owners Club* ♠

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]♠ [URL="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-owners-thread.html"][B]Official NZXT PHANTOM Owners Club[/B][/URL] ♠ [/CENTER]


----------



## =JLumbs=

I just got mine last week and replaced my raven 2.........why cause i can ahahahahahahh i love it so far yes fit and finish is a bit off, but the good i believe beats the bad...... mine is white too with my sig rig........ remember if any of you want to add another 200mm on top so far the only one that will fit is the NZXT fan it appears to not really be 200mm i know this cause i bought a cooler master 200mm does not fit too big....


----------



## SHNS0

I'm in.
I pretty much love it, I still need to buy a couple of pieces to get the rig working but I love it so far.


----------



## bravos89

I'm really interested in this case but I've heard about some incompatibility issues in terms of mounting the H50. Was just curious about how and where you guys ended up mounting the H50.


----------



## Poisoner

My Phantom is going to be waiting for me on Christmas day. I also am getting three additional NZXT case fans and sleeved cable extensions for the motherboard, cpu, and the video cards. go me!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bravos89* 
I'm really interested in this case but I've heard about some incompatibility issues in terms of mounting the H50. Was just curious about how and where you guys ended up mounting the H50.

You can't mount it if you have the top rear fan installed (the 200mm one). I tried...and the fan hits it.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bravos89* 
I'm really interested in this case but I've heard about some incompatibility issues in terms of mounting the H50. Was just curious about how and where you guys ended up mounting the H50.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
You can't mount it if you have the top rear fan installed (the 200mm one). I tried...and the fan hits it.

Actually, I have a H50 and I was able to mount it at the rear without it hitting the top fan. It's against the plastic shroud but it's not impeding the fan itself.

Here are some pictures of my Phantom H50 setup:


----------



## BlackHoleSon

More pics. Moarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
More pics. Moarrrrrrrrrr

Didn't get a chance to take some proper pics like I did of my Dragonlord... only have one picture after building it right now...


----------



## Geglamash

This case is sexy.
Too bad it doesn't have a side window, otherwise I'd be all over it.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Actually, I have a H50 and I was able to mount it at the rear without it hitting the top fan. It's against the plastic shroud but it's not impeding the fan itself.

Here are some pictures of my Phantom H50 setup:











***?! Why doesn't mine work?!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geglamash* 
This case is sexy.
Too bad it doesn't have a side window, otherwise I'd be all over it.

Would be pretty easy to replace the mesh with some plexi I would think. Your right though, this case is pretty sweet.


----------



## Airolden

In. It is easily the best looking case on the market.









It has plenty of space and cooling too. I'm pretty much in love with it.









You need to get a list going! I'm sure there are plenty of other owners who share our love of the Phantom.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geglamash* 
This case is sexy.
Too bad it doesn't have a side window, otherwise I'd be all over it.

I suppose it's best that it has function over form, with all the fans on the side.

I bet if someone replaced the two bits of mesh with windows and did it well, this case would look absolutely incredible, even more so in fact.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
I suppose it's best that it has function over form, with all the fans on the side.

I bet if someone replaced the two bits of mesh with windows and did it well, this case would look absolutely incredible, even more so in fact.

That it would.
I'd buy one with windows for sure.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geglamash* 
This case is sexy.
Too bad it doesn't have a side window, otherwise I'd be all over it.

Yeah too bad indeed, come spring I am going to mod a side window into it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
***?! Why doesn't mine work?!

Maybe NZXT wasn't so consistent during the manufacturing process lol... you can try and file the holes so that the fan/rad can be mounted lower down.


----------



## esproductions

Do owner threads need to be approved by a mod before they can be labeled "Official"?


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Do owner threads need to be approved by a mod before they can be labeled "Official"?

Generally, I'd PM one and see.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
I suppose it's best that it has function over form, with all the fans on the side.

I bet if someone replaced the two bits of mesh with windows and did it well, this case would look absolutely incredible, even more so in fact.

A friend of mine is actually doing this for me. I'll get it tomorrow, if it's good I'll post pics!


----------



## esproductions

Cable Management.. and yes, I mounted my SSD there.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Just wondering, why'd you mount it there? I thought the brackets supported SSD's too? The management is great but the odd SSD placement takes your attention off the great cables.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Just noting, the section editors are technically responsible for approving clubs like these; to see who they are, go back to the section, look in the bottom-right corner of the page, and find the members with blue names.

If the editors want, then they can defer that responsibility to me or SmasherBasher; I'd be happy to make this official if it gets long enough legs, or Smasher could be contacted if I'm not around for some reason.









Also please read this regarding "unofficial" threads: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Just wondering, why'd you mount it there? I thought the brackets supported SSD's too? The management is great but the odd SSD placement takes your attention off the great cables.

I know what hes doing the SSD is like a show piece u wanna show off i did that same thing with my raven 2....

here are some picts of my setup a little early still some cable managment to do i ordered some more fans which one is the NZXT 200mm fan. And in future i will be putting a plexiglass window in it....

im wondering if i should keep the shape of the mesh or continue further down soo i can show off my shiney new PSU the AX750.....

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7554316_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7854226_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._3826251_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._3916707_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._1468236_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2928612_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._1494714_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6315260_n.jpg

REMEMBER i just put this together very recently heheehe


----------



## Geglamash

Can anyone mod one of these and add a side window for me?
I totally want one and these bad boys are only $99 ATM.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geglamash* 
Can anyone mod one of these and add a side window for me?
I totally want one and these bad boys are only $99 ATM.

Not that hard get some plexi, dremel, double sided sticky and the grill is held up with tabs not that hard really.....


----------



## esproductions

Okay ladies and gents, we are now OFFICIAL! Updated the first page with a proper banner as well! Cmon let's see some pics!


----------



## K10

I'm really busy this time of the school year. I'll post pics eventually. If you want, you can steal some from my build log in my sig...they're not up to date though.

Also, like all other case club threads, I THINK you should stick with a simple thread name like

"The NZXT Phantom Club" or "The Official NZXT Phantom Club"


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Okay ladies and gents, we are now OFFICIAL! Updated the first page with a proper banner as well! Cmon let's see some pics!

Who approved it? Just curious.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I'm really busy this time of the school year. I'll post pics eventually. If you want, you can steal some from my build log in my sig...they're not up to date though.

Also, like all other case club threads, I THINK you should stick with a simple thread name like

"The NZXT Phantom Club" or "The Official NZXT Phantom Club"

Exam times, I get ya. No rush







Will update thread title.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Who approved it? Just curious.

Robilar.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Robilar.

Ah, cool.


----------



## Shademaster

New Build!


































All fan placement was done with trial and error. Somehow the H50 worked perfect when it was fitted in the 5.25 bay.

Case and GPU temps are really low too!

Yesterday I got my white case and I just ordered my red one. I want all of these!


----------



## reflex99

I have one.


----------



## esproductions

Keep 'em coming. Looking forward to your white and red Phantoms, Shademaster.

edit: oh and owners list updated!


----------



## kora04

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Cable Management.. and yes, I mounted my SSD there.


A callisto SSD...

Mushkin Bargin Bin?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
A callisto SSD...

Mushkin Bargin Bin?

Hm? It was more expensive than the Vertex 2 when I bought it lol.


----------



## Robilar

Nice to see the club up and running.

I seriously considered picking up one of these except for two issues:

I couldn't find the 200mm door fan (the NZXT FN-200) anywhere to buy locally in Canada (and I absolutely refuse to pay $18 shipping for a $16 fan!!).

My biggest issue is that my Lamptron FC-5 fan controller knobs would prevent the front door from closing









You would think NZXT would take this into consideration given how many enthusiasts have fan controllers...


----------



## esproductions

You could use the integrated fan controller, or get the touchscreen NZXT ones. I have one... selling for $25







ahahahah


----------



## esproductions

Re-mounted the H50 using Shademaster's idea:


----------



## Shademaster

Ha cool!

Someone actually tried it too







. Make sure you reverse your top fan to intake rather than exhaust. That way the H50 will get more fresh air (nocked some degrees of my max temps and made the case cooler







).

Sweet setup man. Like the cables!


----------



## esproductions

Side window mod idea... Y/N?


----------



## Shademaster

I'd say yes! Looks fantastic!


----------



## =JLumbs=

Thats what i was thinking of doing but cutting the lines a little further down to show PSU looks great.....and i like the idea of putting the H50 rad there i did the same thing a long time ago with my Raven 2 case and a month ago with my Phantom i think its a good spot........even though i got criticized for it.....


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=JLumbs=* 
Thats what i was thinking of doing but cutting the lines a little further down to show PSU looks great.....and i like the idea of putting the H50 rad there i did the same thing a long time ago with my Raven 2 case and a month ago with my Phantom i think its a good spot........even though i got criticized for it.....

Lol another one who mounts his H50 in the case







. I am catching some flak too, temps don't lie though.

Here's my freshest build:


















































Red one is coming tomorrow.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shademaster* 
Lol another one who mounts his H50 in the case







. I am catching some flak too, temps don't lie though.

Here's my freshest build:


















































Red one is coming tomorrow.

Just think if you have a raven 2 everything is pointed up and if you put the rad up top as exhaust guess where the heat goes from all the hardware and at that time i had 4870x2 and those put some heat back in case the guy said i "butchered the raven 2" ahahhaah we had a good reply's back an forth....

Anyways i know im getting good temps this way with both Raven 2 and NZXT Phantom.


----------



## CrowsZero

This case have the best cable management hole?


----------



## esproductions

my phantom beside my media pc antec 300 lol


----------



## TheRockMonsi

The red one is on sale now at newegg







:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146066


----------



## bdavis24

cant wait to get mine in white.. hopefully for xmas.. love this case just so pretty.. and yes to the window mod.


----------



## ZnJ

Just got my case today and quickly tried putting my Corsair H50 on as I saw from previous comments that the radiator is touching the top fan's plastic shroud though not impeding the fan itself...and i guess there has been modification done in nzxt phantom as there is now plently of space between the top fan and the radiator. I also noticed that the screw holes for the rear fan is a bit large for a normal one, i think that's where they made the adjustment. anyway, im glad its been fixed and im loving my phantom even more!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZnJ* 
Just got my case today and quickly tried putting my Corsair H50 on as I saw from previous comments that the radiator is touching the top fan's plastic shroud though not impeding the fan itself...and i guess there has been modification done in nzxt phantom as there is now plently of space between the top fan and the radiator. I also noticed that the screw holes for the rear fan is a bit large for a normal one, i think that's where they made the adjustment. anyway, im glad its been fixed and im loving my phantom even more!

Very nice! Apparently a few days make the difference between a H50 compatible Phantom and one that isn't lol. Make sure you post some pics/detailsof your build! Welcome to the club.


----------



## alienguts

lol the white one kinda looks like a storm trooper


----------



## reflex99

mine is white btw if you want to add that.


----------



## esproductions

Awesome, thanks, added!


----------



## xinhang

I just bought a black phantom and I'm using a Titan Fenrir as a my CPU cooler. I didn't want to go with H70/H50 or any water cooling because my previous mishap. With the titan fenrir I cannot fit a side fan onto the case because it will be touching the CPU cooler.

Anyways, my question is: what is the best fan configuration to get the best air flow.


----------



## My06SuperTrix

I just ordered the black phantom from newegg.com and got it yesterday, but they didnt send my damn fans as they had to come from a different state. I am super anxious to get all my stuff outta my antec 900 and into my phantom, what do you guys think about running it without the additional 200mm side fan and 140mm front fan until monday? I'm kinda unsure what kind of damage ( if any ) could happen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tLunter

WOO Phantom Case fans! I love the case. I own the black one, obviously ^

@My06SuperTrix, I ran it without those two at first, and also the top 200mm fan. Still ran exceptionally cool, such good airflow in this case. I added them now, but unfortunately can't even fit the sid 200mm due to my heatsink (lawl). It still runs insanely cool, don't worry about it.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xinhang* 
I just bought a black phantom and I'm using a Titan Fenrir as a my CPU cooler. I didn't want to go with H70/H50 or any water cooling because my previous mishap. With the titan fenrir I cannot fit a side fan onto the case because it will be touching the CPU cooler.

Anyways, my question is: what is the best fan configuration to get the best air flow.

I think having the front & side as intake, and top / rear as intake gives the best air flow for a conventional setup. I moved my H50 fan/rad to the 5.25" bay for a better air flow balance but I leave the front panel door open for more air during benchmarking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My06SuperTrix* 
I just ordered the black phantom from newegg.com and got it yesterday, but they didnt send my damn fans as they had to come from a different state. I am super anxious to get all my stuff outta my antec 900 and into my phantom, what do you guys think about running it without the additional 200mm side fan and 140mm front fan until monday? I'm kinda unsure what kind of damage ( if any ) could happen. Thanks in advance.

Unless you're OCing or benchmarking you should be fine. Monitor your temp sensors if anything using Core Temp or HWMonitor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tLunter* 









WOO Phantom Case fans! I love the case. I own the black one, obviously ^

Sweet. Post some pics of the interior. Added!

PS: LETS SEE SOME RED PHANTOMS


----------



## tLunter

Theres the inside! The blue LEDs from my heatsink match the blue LEDs on the top fan and the power/harddrive and fan controller LEDs perfectly.


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Unless you're OCing or benchmarking you should be fine. Monitor your temp sensors if anything using Core Temp or HWMonitor.

Cool, Thanks, I appreciate it, I'm gonna try and swap it out ( time permitting ) tonight, i'll post some pics shortly after.


----------



## My06SuperTrix

That looks sick!!!! Love it


----------



## Kaoz

Just finished my new NZXT white build hehe. Had to get the case I just fell in love with it when I first saw it. Here are some pics

I'll post pics again soon :-\\


----------



## reflex99

broken pictures


----------



## esproductions

I can't decide what color sleeving to get... black, red, or white?


----------



## reflex99

white


----------



## Brenslick

Well thats depressing, just two nights ago i decided i wanted to get this case, but it was $100 shipped for the white, but now its $140 plus $20 shipping....i can't do that


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I get mine on xmas day...


----------



## overclockingXTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx* 
I get mine on xmas day...









same, I have mine sitting in a closet. Santa will be bringing it.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockingXTC* 
same, I have mine sitting in a closet. Santa will be bringing it.

what else is in the closet


----------



## overclockingXTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
what else is in the closet









64gb Crucial SSD from the Black Friday Sale
Another WD Caviar black 640gb
and a dremel


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockingXTC* 
64gb Crucial SSD from the Black Friday Sale
Another WD Caviar black 640gb
and a dremel

I have some clothes and a mother board which was snapped in half in my closet....


----------



## overclockingXTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morizuno* 
I have some clothes and a mother board which was snapped in half in my closet....

Lol, Im talking about the christmas gift hiding closet. My other closet has at least 10 disassembled Pentiums and Athlon 64 Dells/Gateways.


----------



## Shademaster

Allright I replaced all my fans except for the 200mm ones with Nexus Realsilent 120mm's, including the H50 push pull setup.

My PC is now inaudible lol! Loudest part is my HD. I stresstested the GPU with Furmark and the CPU with fPrime at a core speed of 3.9 Ghz and 1.23vcore to see if my temps wouldn't explode over 100 degrees. They all kept within safe margin, my CPU never went above 72 degrees and my GPU stayed under 76 with almost the lowest fan settings (using a musashi cooler).

I am really REALLY happy with this case. It has done everything I have asked from it and my standards are very high.

I have it sitting next to my right ear and I cannot hear it at all. Under load the sound remains the same and my temps are well within safe margins.

So I finally did it, I build a PC that is quieter than my MacPro and is a lot faster!

My black one is now finished, next up is the white and red one. I'll post some pics once I get them all finished in the same room, they look magnificent together!


----------



## tLunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shademaster* 
My black one is now finished, next up is the white and red one. I'll post some pics once I get them all finished in the same room, they look magnificent together!

I'm just curious what you plan on doing with all three computers. It seems like spending that much money for three builds all at once would be nuts! But i sure would like to see them all together!

Also, which directions are peoples fans facing? I am just curious since I kept all the stock ones as normal, and added a 140mm on front doing intake and a 200mm on top doing intake. The other 200mm one didn't fit on the side due to my heatsink.







Should I face my fans other directions for the best cooling?


----------



## esproductions

My rule of thumb is to have the front and sides intaking air, and the top and rear exhausting (heat rises anyways).


----------



## Kung Pow

Hi Everybody!

I have looked through a bunch of forums and reviews but none of them seem to offer a solution for my problem.

I have ordered my white phantom yesterday and since then encountered many problems.
Such as : That nearly none of the High End Air Coolers for example: Cooler Master V10 or Noctua DH-14 can be mounted without having to remove at least one of the cases fans...but the case also seems to have problems with my favourite Closed Watercooler the Corsair H70 ....I want to install ALL the optional fans in this case TO HAVE perfect airflow and additionally I want the best CPU Cooler that works best with the cases airlow and from what I have heard and seen reviewwise the noctua and the H70 are the best on the market in my price range of 100 Dollars.

So in conclusion I want to use all the fans in the case and I want one of the top CPU coolers in a range of 100 Dollars (Air or closed Water) that work with the phantom size and airflowwise.
If you guys have expierence with mounting either the noctua or the h70 or any other top cooler without any loss of any fans and good airflow of the case please inform me as quickly as possible(Because I have seen some h70 solutions by mounting it on the optical drive stand while it is being supplied with cool air from the 140 fan in the front and exhausts into the case http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._3826251_n.jpg
).

If not please give me some suggestions for other good CPU Coolers that will fit perfectly and wonÂ´t cause any problems with the phantoms fans and airflow.

Just fyi my favoured coolers are the h70 and the noctua dh-14.

Thx guys.


----------



## Breakbeat

I am also wondering if the H70 will work with the optional side 200 fan before i order them.

-Breakbeat


----------



## Kung Pow

I mean just look at how this guy mounted the h70.












I did not know you could also mount it sideways? that way it is not high enough to interfere with the top fan and not thick enough to mess with the sidepanel fan right?

But other than that I am still waiting for anwers on whatÂ´s the best fitting and performing CPU Cooler for the phantom...on that will allow me to keep ALL the optional fans , that performs good and wont kill airflow...Noctua DH-14 is out of the race I guess I am not sure about the h70 cause I heard that there are new phantom cases with lower 120 mm rear mounting holes.+

Give me some advice on that matter
And tell me what would be the best possible way to arrange the airflow of the case my guess would be

140 mm Front :Intake
2x 120mm Side: Intake
200 mm Side:Intake
h70 Push/Pull (exhaust into case)
First 200 mm Top :Exhaust (will absorb the hot air coming from the h70)
Second 200mm Top with filter:Intake

Is there a better way to set up the airflow?


----------



## Chalderm

Why couldn't you mount the reservoir in the second 200 mm hole shouldn't be that hard of a mod?


----------



## Chalderm

Oh and I also am a proud owner of a white phantom pics to follow


----------



## Kung Pow

I mean just look at how this guy mounted the h70.












I did not know you could also mount it sideways? that way it is not high enough to interfere with the top fan and not thick enough to mess with the sidepanel fan right?

But other than that I am still waiting for anwers on whatÂ´s the best fitting and performing CPU Cooler for the phantom...on that will allow me to keep ALL the optional fans , that performs good and wont kill airflow...Noctua DH-14 is out of the race I guess I am not sure about the h70 cause I heard that there are new phantom cases with lower 120 mm rear mounting holes.+

Give me some advice on that matter
And tell me what would be the best possible way to arrange the airflow of the case my guess would be

140 mm Front :Intake
2x 120mm Side: Intake
200 mm Side:Intake
h70 Push/Pull (exhaust into case)
First 200 mm Top :Exhaust (will absorb the hot air coming from the h70)
Second 200mm Top with filter:Intake

Is there a better way to set up the airflow?
Where wouid be the best place to mount the h70 to provide best CPU temps and airflow?


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My06SuperTrix* 
Unless you're OCing or benchmarking you should be fine. Monitor your temp sensors if anything using Core Temp or HWMonitor.

Cool, Thanks, I appreciate it, I'm gonna try and swap it out ( time permitting ) tonight, i'll post some pics shortly after.

Ok I finally got all the stuff outta my antec 900 and into the phantom, it works like a champ. Without the additional front and side fans my CPU temps are hanging in around 40C - 47C ( good or bad?? ) I know that once I get the additional fans it will run much cooler. I havent tried to game without the fans in there, I dunno if I am gonna try either. Pictures to come soon. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## tLunter

@Kung_Pow, don't repost, and I saw your edit before, don't be harsh to Chalderm. This is the Phantom thread so he can post about his case and his thoughts too. We do not have to only focus on your problem.

Anyway, I have seen the H70 mounted in the Phantom, but I am not sure if the 200mm side fan was able to be mounted. I would say if you go with the H70 buy the top fan and the 140 front fan and if necessary buy the 200mm side fan (try the top one on the side after you install the H70). Please be respectful...


----------



## Kung Pow

Thank you for the answer ... and I am sorry I really did not mean any disrispect!

I will buy all of them so what should I set each of them on in combination with the h70 to create perfect air flow?
And where would it be optimal to mount the h70? Rear? optical drive stand?

Please give me some info on that








And sry again you are right we all love the phantom so I should let love flow^^


----------



## Breakbeat

I dont think there is an anwser yet Kungpow, because it doenst seem like anyone has tried it yet with the H70 and optional fans.

Im going to mount my H70 internally on the drive bay when i get it, with 2x top exaust, 1 rear exaust, 1 front mounted intake, 1 bottom mounted intake (after removing the small tray) and the 2 side intakes. I figure thats a good place to start. Unfortuanly my build wont be complete until after Jan so i wont be able to give you temps, with luck soemone else will post fan placement with temps.

-Breakbeat


----------



## Breakbeat

I would love to see pics of a clean cable management side if anyones got some.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breakbeat* 
I dont think there is an anwser yet Kungpow, because it doenst seem like anyone has tried it yet with the H70 and optional fans.

Im going to mount my H70 internally on the drive bay when i get it, with 2x top exaust, 1 rear exaust, 1 front mounted intake, 1 bottom mounted intake (after removing the small tray) and the 2 side intakes. I figure thats a good place to start. Unfortuanly my build wont be complete until after Jan so i wont be able to give you temps, with luck soemone else will post fan placement with temps.

-Breakbeat

This sounds like the setup I will be going for... except I probably won't have the bottom mounted intake. I still think that having the front and sides intake and the top and rear exhaust will provide the overall best air flow, because heat rises.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breakbeat* 
I would love to see pics of a clean cable management side if anyones got some.

I zip tied alot of stuff on that side but it's still a mess! Maybe it'll look better when I get stuff sleeved!


----------



## Kung Pow

I personally think that mounting the h70 at the drive bay wouldnÂ´t be so clever as it would suck in the heat the GPU disposes off.If you mount it so that it sucks in the air coming from the 140 mm fan the cold air supplied will be insufficient and the case +RAM will heat up dramatically before the exhaust air from the h70 reaches the top 200mm.

1.)I think mounting the h70 at the rear is the most clever way to preserve perfect airflow.
It will suck cold air from the outside of the case and the hot air coming out of it will be sucked in by the first 200 mm top fan. The second 200 mm fan will be intake and supply cold air to the case for GPU and RAM mostly.Side Panel fan also intake.
Bottom for the PSU.140 mm intake.
And the 2 x 120 mm intake.

2.)Alternative:
h70 draws cold air from the case that will be supplied by the first Top 200mm that will be turned around as intake and pushes it out of the rear. Second Top 200mm as exhaust and rest equivalent as in the first solution.

Thats what I think would be best in combinatin with the h70 what do you think people?
That config should provide perfect air flow give me your oppinions on modifications or changes







.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tLunter* 
I'm just curious what you plan on doing with all three computers. It seems like spending that much money for three builds all at once would be nuts! But i sure would like to see them all together!

Also, which directions are peoples fans facing? I am just curious since I kept all the stock ones as normal, and added a 140mm on front doing intake and a 200mm on top doing intake. The other 200mm one didn't fit on the side due to my heatsink.







Should I face my fans other directions for the best cooling?

Renderfarm purposes. I need a lot of raw power. I think eventually I'll end up with 9 core i7 970 systems with 24GB of RAM each.

If GPU rendering becomes interesting I'll outfit all machines with dual GPU's.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shademaster* 
Renderfarm purposes. I need a lot of raw power. I think eventually I'll end up with 9 core i7 970 systems with 24GB of RAM each.

If GPU rendering becomes interesting I'll outfit all machines with dual GPU's.

+REP for that


----------



## tLunter

Wow, now that is intense. Thats a lot of money for all the systems. I guess this is a side project then eh? Ha.

@Kung_Pow, yea that seems like it would be the best way. It is how the guy did it in the demonstration video above, no? Its best to fiddle with it though once you actually get the system. Sometimes some components just get in the way and have to be moved around.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
+REP for that









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tLunter* 
Wow, now that is intense. Thats a lot of money for all the systems. I guess this is a side project then eh? Ha.

@Kung_Pow, yea that seems like it would be the best way. It is how the guy did it in the demonstration video above, no? Its best to fiddle with it though once you actually get the system. Sometimes some components just get in the way and have to be moved around.

Well I could have put them in fugly cases, doing this costs almost nothing extra and gives me an awesome looking renderfarm that is way quieter and cooler than a normal farm. I like everything I do to be 100%, if you want renderpower you might as well dress it nicely







.


----------



## esproductions

What kind of stuff are you rendering?


----------



## Oupavoc

ill admit i got a 800D and i think this case looks sharp


----------



## Kung Pow

Could someone confirm my airflow theoris on page 9 please?


----------



## zionic

Man, I love this case. If I wasn't going Micro ATX, I might have done it. Great looking case. I currently have the Vulcan, which also used the 200mm fan. If anyone wants to sell their 200mm LED fan, I'd certainly buy it from them.

Maybe I'll upgrade to this later on... who knows? Keep the pics coming.


----------



## esproductions

Over the next couple of weeks, I'll be working on a few things that you guys should enjoy. Gonna keep my cards close to my pocket!


----------



## TheChillburger

New Phantom owner chirping in. I quite love it! I started my build off with a no-name case that was a gift from a good friend, but my system was hankering for a replacement sooner or later. I was torn between the Phantom and the HAF 932, but a nice sale came along recently and I could not say no! Got the best in last Thursday, and I was not really prepared for just how big a full tower is in person. On the plus side, I've got more room than I know what to do with, and all the little nuances from the tool-less HD cage to the cable management system made it a very smooth transition from my old run of the mill case. And if I might add, she is dead sexy in person.
I'd highly recommend it to anyone that's in the market for a sleek and builder-friendly full tower. Also, I'd recommend the black, but that's just me.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


What kind of stuff are you rendering?


This kind of stuff (everything = 100% CG):
















































































You can imagine Animations take up quite some time. The Porsche animation took 4 months to render on a 8 core MacPro (can do that quicker but I wanted high quality).

Even with 20 computers I'll have to be careful I don't do crazy stuff and mess up the rendertime.

By The way, my Red one just arrived







. It is darker red than I expected, really digging it so far. If you see all 3 them next to each other they look like some Sci-Fi space super computer haha!


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheChillburger*


New Phantom owner chirping in. I quite love it! I started my build off with a no-name case that was a gift from a good friend, but my system was hankering for a replacement sooner or later. I was torn between the Phantom and the HAF 932, but a nice sale came along recently and I could not say no! Got the best in last Thursday, and I was not really prepared for just how big a full tower is in person. On the plus side, I've got more room than I know what to do with, and all the little nuances from the tool-less HD cage to the cable management system made it a very smooth transition from my old run of the mill case. And if I might add, she is dead sexy in person.
I'd highly recommend it to anyone that's in the market for a sleek and builder-friendly full tower. Also, I'd recommend the black, but that's just me.


Thanks for sharing! Seeing them in person the first time always has this WOW effect







.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kung Pow*


I personally think that mounting the h70 at the drive bay wouldnÂ´t be so clever as it would suck in the heat the GPU disposes off.If you mount it so that it sucks in the air coming from the 140 mm fan the cold air supplied will be insufficient and the case +RAM will heat up dramatically before the exhaust air from the h70 reaches the top 200mm.

1.)I think mounting the h70 at the rear is the most clever way to preserve perfect airflow.
It will suck cold air from the outside of the case and the hot air coming out of it will be sucked in by the first 200 mm top fan. The second 200 mm fan will be intake and supply cold air to the case for GPU and RAM mostly.Side Panel fan also intake.
Bottom for the PSU.140 mm intake.
And the 2 x 120 mm intake.

2.)Alternative:
h70 draws cold air from the case that will be supplied by the first Top 200mm that will be turned around as intake and pushes it out of the rear. Second Top 200mm as exhaust and rest equivalent as in the first solution.

Thats what I think would be best in combinatin with the h70 what do you think people?
That config should provide perfect air flow give me your oppinions on modifications or changes







.


Your number 2 alternative sounds very plausible. Only problem is the exteme thickness of a dual fan 70mm radiator. It sticks out into your case so far that it might not be able to suck out enough air from the top fan.

I have noticed that when the GPU starts heating up you can easily vent it by removing the second smaller HD cage so the second fan of the sidepanel blows fresh air past it. Also the side panel fan does a lot to bring in fresh air that also get's used by the radiator.

If I place my hand on the side of the case I can actually feel which parts of the case heat up a lot and the spot were the radiator is in the drive bay you can feel the case being quite warm to the touch. The Motherboard/GPU region is very cool. If you set the H70 to blow air into the case it heats up the case a lot (unless you get rid of the heat with 2x top fans), I still don't like the idea of multiple hot regions close to each other.

The cool thing about the H50 and it's tubes is that you can move your 'heat' around in the case, I figured that putting it in a region that is one of the coolest would not interfere with the heat of any of the other parts of the computer. If I would ventilate that area well enough I have 2 separate heat generating areas in my case that both have their non interfering airflow.

So far my theory seems to work really well







. My temps went down a lot and my motherboard does not overheat anymore! I even tried a 4.4 Ghz OC with HT on at a ridiculous 1.41 vcore and even THAT didn't require the fans at maximum blast! Usually my mobo is showing red lights everywhere telling me to stop the pain, while benching all the lights remained green. The CPU did reach 91 degrees so it isn't recommended for 24/7 use. Still my highest and coolest overclock ever though!


----------



## Final Version

How long is the front panel connector(s) on the Phantom?


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Final Version* 
How long is the front panel connector(s) on the Phantom?

Mine were pretty long, certainly no issues with being too short.


----------



## tLunter

Those renders are insane. That certainly looks like it would require all that power. After I bought the black case the red one came to NewEgg. I reaaally want the red one now.

I switched my second top fan out exhaust and its been running quieter since. Not sure about the temperatures just yet though. They might be cooler, but then again they may be warmer because I don't have a 200mm side fan in my case.


----------



## Kung Pow

Ok shademaster lotÂ´s of info right there^^

My concerns: With the h70 rear mount that blows exhaust air into the case ...my concern is that it could heat up the ram before beeing sucked by the 200 mm exhausts...

I have a GTX 295 and it disposes a LOT of heat ....so that travels up the mobo and RAM too before reaching the 200mm exhausts ...and as the 200 mm intake blows ....it would just mix with the hot air from the GPU and HDDÂ´s and not really supply the mobo with cool air...and from what I have seen the 200 mm intake is soo high that it couldnÂ´t even fully reach the gpu even if it was mounted on the first PCI ....

So what do you think would provide perfect air flow considering an h70 rear mount?
pl state precisely^^ what you think should be in and outtake.

I had a crazy idea^^ maybe turning the mobo around ...therefor the gpu would be at the top which would be perfect because the heat exposed from it would not interfere with the mobo ....the h70 would be directly supplied with much cool air from the side 200 mm intake and the gpu would also get a lot more air from it because it would just be so much higher.....h70 would also benefit a lot from the 140 mm ....and if at the bottom 120 mount was there it would be supplied from 3 sources^^ and it could all be sucked out perfectly by 120 mm rear and 2 x 200 mm top exhaust







just a crazy guess but pl concetrate more on my first question









Oh yeah and two minor questions^^
1.)How do I know if the phantom case I am about to buy is the version with lower the 120 mm rear mounting holes so that mounting an h70 would be easier?
2.) Is there another way to get the optional fans without being forced to pay 25 dollars shipping on amazon??
3.)This one is important^^ Does ANYONE know yet if the sidepanel fan can be mounted with the h70 mounted at the rear???!!!


----------



## Chalderm

Alright here is a very simple mod using the second 200mm hole for h50 rad mounting. I used a push pull config and some simple zip ties to hold the assembly in place.


----------



## Kung Pow

My question for you is why did you do this?
The best possible way of airflow in the case can only be achieved with h70 rear mounting. That way NO fans have to be removed and airflow will be perfect.

With your mod you are not only killing airflow....your temps are gonna be terrible too because the h70 is sucking on some hot rising air your radeon and hddÂ´s are disposing.


----------



## Chalderm

Here are my temps after 15 min idle. Notice the 4.0 overclock I am not running stock clocks

P.S. its an H50 not H70


----------



## esproductions

Looks like your temp sensors are off too... mine say I idle between 18-20 degrees LOL... my ambient temp is like 22 degrees. I'm willing to bet they're 10-20 degrees higher than indicated.


----------



## Chalderm

Yeah I add 15 to be safe my Prime95 temps are 43 under load. From what I have heard the CPU temp in HWmonitor is actually a good temp to go off of but i don't want to push it.

Are you overclocked at all Es?


----------



## esproductions

Yeah. I'm pushing 3.5ghz over 2.8ghz stock right now. It's not much but my CPU was never a bottleneck anyways. I'm going for 4.0 ghz this weekend


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shademaster* 
This kind of stuff (everything = 100% CG):
























You can imagine Animations take up quite some time. The Porsche animation took 4 months to render on a 8 core MacPro (can do that quicker but I wanted high quality).

Even with 20 computers I'll have to be careful I don't do crazy stuff and mess up the rendertime.

By The way, my Red one just arrived







. It is darker red than I expected, really digging it so far. If you see all 3 them next to each other they look like some Sci-Fi space super computer haha!

HOL.....Y.....CRAP

The porsche is the most beautiful thing ever

sir.... A winrar is you!


----------



## Breakbeat

Nice renders. Shademaster are you from Tampa? I see your websites use the 
Rabbit in the Moon logo, was just wondering if yall have any relationship with the group.


----------



## esproductions

I want to get a 200mm fan for the side panel... do only the NZXT 200mm fans work or do other 200mm fans fit?


----------



## jNSK

Does anyone have pictures of an NZXT Phantom setup with watercooling (NOT Corsair H50/70).


----------



## DoctorNick

Perfect case.. Ruined









Anyone know how thick of a 240/360 rad the Phantom is capable of? Love the white one and thinking of pick one up soon because i need more space.


----------



## CrowsZero

IMO, this is really one of the best full tower case ever.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Yeah. I'm pushing 3.5ghz over 2.8ghz stock right now. It's not much but my CPU was never a bottleneck anyways. I'm going for 4.0 ghz this weekend










I'd go for 3.8 Ghz. I manage to get almost all my chips at 3.8 easily without touching the vcore at all. 4.0 demands a bump, yet doesn't offer any significant performance increase.

I got my 950 at 3.8 without a vcore bump, a 930 at 3.6 with 1.23vcore, 2x 920's at 3.8 at 1.22 vcore and one 920 at 1.21 vcore at 3.8.

I tried all chips at 4.0 Ghz and they all needed 1.3+ vcore and a hige QPIvtt bump which added 10 degrees to their max stresstemp in prime95!

The 950 really astonished me though, I just set the multiplier to 24, the baseclock to 160, loadline calibration on level 2, bumping the ioh from 1.2 to 1.22, the ich too, no qpi voltage tweaks, set the ram from 1.64 to 1.5 volt and undeclocked it by a couple of mhz and voila! Superstable under maximum stresstest and very little heat! Did not encounter 1 bluescreen in the process.









Machine scores 6.52 in Cinebench. Definately a safe clock for me!


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I want to get a 200mm fan for the side panel... do only the NZXT 200mm fans work or do other 200mm fans fit?


Since there is no standard 200mm fan configuration, only the NZXT fans fit.


----------



## Kung Pow

Is someone gonna comment my big post on page 11??


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kung Pow*


Is someone gonna comment my big post on page 11??


Yes hang on, still thinking about it and trying out some new things







.


----------



## Kung Pow

No prob shademaster take your time







But answer the following now if possible as the are very important.

1.)How do I know if the phantom I am about to order is the version with the lower 120 mm rear mounting holes ??
2.)Is there another way to get the optional nzxt fans? Because the only source I am aware of is amazon and I donÂ´t wanna pay 25 dollars shipping...and my retailer will get it in 2 months


----------



## dev1ance

Well, just placed an order for this @ $120. Should be here in a week. Loving the pics, made my decision easy.

EDIT: Does anyone know if the Coolermaster Megaflow 200mm fan will fit?


----------



## rlssetiawan

I'm in, pict coming soon
Love the case. Great airflow for the CPU temp, it beat out my previous HAF 922 but not the VGA temp. The usb upper panel are not functioning, don't know why.
Planning to install full acrylic side panel and put 140mm fan blowing into VGA card.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dev1ance* 
EDIT: Does anyone know if the Coolermaster Megaflow 200mm fan will fit?

No, it won't fit. I already try it, in fact my white phantom unable to fit any 200mm side fan because it will hit my Venomous-X.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rlssetiawan* 
I'm in, pict coming soon
Love the case. Great airflow for the CPU temp, it beat out my previous HAF 922 but not the VGA temp. The usb upper panel are not functioning, don't know why.
Planning to install full acrylic side panel and put 140mm fan blowing into VGA card.

No, it won't fit. I already try it, in fact my white phantom unable to fit any 200mm side fan because it will hit my Venomous-X.

Hmm ... thanks. I just googled further and looked deeply into newegg reviews. Turns out NZXT isn't following standards for their cases...I suppose to make people buy their fans. So I've heard, heatsinks above 145mm will not allow the side fan to fit either.

With regards to the side panel, are you cutting up your side panel or literally just replacing it completely with an acrylic window?


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
No prob shademaster take your time







But answer the following now if possible as the are very important.

1.)How do I know if the phantom I am about to order is the version with the lower 120 mm rear mounting holes ??
2.)Is there another way to get the optional nzxt fans? Because the only source I am aware of is amazon and I donÂ´t wanna pay 25 dollars shipping...and my retailer will get it in 2 months









1.) Don't know, the 3 I got fit a H70 perfectly (all 3).

2.)I wouldn't go for the extra NZXT fans. I'd try and get 1 200mm from NZXT and then buy 5 Nexus 120mm realsilents and 1 Coolermaster 200mm for the side panel.

Use the 120mm for the H50, the other for the case and the 200mm for the side window. Bam got yourself a cool and ultra quiet PC. The 200mm needs some extra holes drilled to fit perfect, no problem though as this is a 3 minute thing.


----------



## Kung Pow

I am not sure what CPU cooler to get....
I want one that will allow me to keep all the optional fans and that would be at the top list of coolers up to date....for example noctua dh-14 would be great if it woudlnÂ´t force phantom owners to remove the side panel fan ....I have been thinking about getting the h70 but maybe there will soon be something better or the price will drop....do you have any suggestions for a great high end cooler that wound disturb airflow of the phantom and would allow me to keep all optional fans?
Air or closed water doesnÂ´t matter if the cooling is great^^

Please help!


----------



## rlssetiawan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dev1ance* 
With regards to the side panel, are you cutting up your side panel or literally just replacing it completely with an acrylic window?

Just replacing with acrylic 2mm.


----------



## Chalderm

Would love to see some pics of a modded side window before I go hacking away with the dremel.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
I am not sure what CPU cooler to get....
I want one that will allow me to keep all the optional fans and that would be at the top list of coolers up to date....for example noctua dh-14 would be great if it woudlnÂ´t force phantom owners to remove the side panel fan ....I have been thinking about getting the h70 but maybe there will soon be something better or the price will drop....do you have any suggestions for a great high end cooler that wound disturb airflow of the phantom and would allow me to keep all optional fans?
Air or closed water doesnÂ´t matter if the cooling is great^^

Please help!

I am going to order this kit:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11..._Hot_Item.html

And here's a how to install vid:












This kit is a beauty since it will fit right in the top of the Phantom. It actually has mounting holes predrilled!

This way even with a single radiator you get excellent temps on your cpu. Check his temps at the end of the test, pretty good!


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
Ok shademaster lotÂ´s of info right there^^

My concerns: With the h70 rear mount that blows exhaust air into the case ...my concern is that it could heat up the ram before beeing sucked by the 200 mm exhausts...

I have a GTX 295 and it disposes a LOT of heat ....so that travels up the mobo and RAM too before reaching the 200mm exhausts ...and as the 200 mm intake blows ....it would just mix with the hot air from the GPU and HDDÂ´s and not really supply the mobo with cool air...and from what I have seen the 200 mm intake is soo high that it couldnÂ´t even fully reach the gpu even if it was mounted on the first PCI ....

So what do you think would provide perfect air flow considering an h70 rear mount?
pl state precisely^^ what you think should be in and outtake.

I had a crazy idea^^ maybe turning the mobo around ...therefor the gpu would be at the top which would be perfect because the heat exposed from it would not interfere with the mobo ....the h70 would be directly supplied with much cool air from the side 200 mm intake and the gpu would also get a lot more air from it because it would just be so much higher.....h70 would also benefit a lot from the 140 mm ....and if at the bottom 120 mount was there it would be supplied from 3 sources^^ and it could all be sucked out perfectly by 120 mm rear and 2 x 200 mm top exhaust







just a crazy guess but pl concetrate more on my first question









Oh yeah and two minor questions^^
1.)How do I know if the phantom case I am about to buy is the version with lower the 120 mm rear mounting holes so that mounting an h70 would be easier?
2.) Is there another way to get the optional fans without being forced to pay 25 dollars shipping on amazon??
3.)This one is important^^ Does ANYONE know yet if the sidepanel fan can be mounted with the h70 mounted at the rear???!!!

Hm this is a tricky one. I just finished a build I did together with a friend who used the H70. The problem with a dual fan H70 is that it is so big that the top 200mm fan is blocked half way and the side panel can not be outfitted with any fan at all. That is also why I chose to put the H50 in the front.

In your case I would remove the extra HD cage and put a noctua on your sidepanel blowing air IN the case, place it at the left fan slot. That is going to blow a lot of fresh air right into your GTX so that wouldn't heat up tremendously. It knocked 6 degrees of my ATI temps and the case wouldn't heat up so much over time.

Secondly I would place your top 200mm fan in the middle top slot (the one in the middle of the case's top) and set it to blowing air OUT of the case. I noticed that this way you have some sort of main vent sucking all hot air out of the case, doing a much better job than if it is blocked by the H70.

I tried this setup with my friend that has 2x480 GTX in SLI with the reference coolers. He has a 950 OC'ed to 4 Ghz, 12 GB of ram and a H70 with 2 Noctua fans.

Our layout was as follows:

Top 200mm fan rear slot mounted => Top 200mm fan front slot mounted set on blowing air OUT.
H70 with 2x Noctua NFP12 rearmounted to case (connected to fancontroller ofcourse) => Blowing air IN.
Left 120mm fan in sidepanel => Replaced with Noctua set to blowing air IN.
HD cage (3 HD's) => Removed.

Now I must say that cable management is actually worth something because it let's air flow less obstructed.

We managed to get his computer super quiet and super cool with this exact setup.

Funny thing that testaments to how great this case cools. We tried prime95 and Furmark with the case entirely open (without plastic covers even) and the CPU got 86 degrees and the GPU's to 91 degrees.

WITH the entire case closed and all fans set to 30% (inaudible) the CPU temps went from 86 degrees to 79 and the GPU's went from 91 degrees to 84 after 1 hour of stress testing. Amazing airflow!


----------



## Kung Pow

So you think thats the best cooler to go with for the phantom?
It is not that pricey and looks very is to install ...he says that GPU CPU etc can be cooled with only that little radiator?? and on the special tech site where all the parts are shown of it ...the tubes are missing http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/...at=1261&page=1


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
So you think thats the best cooler to go with for the phantom?
It is not that pricey and looks very is to install ...he says that GPU CPU etc can be cooled with only that little radiator?? and on the special tech site where all the parts are shown of it ...the tubes are missing http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/...at=1261&page=1

You get 2.5 metres of hose with that setup







.

I think a 120mm rad would be just enough for 1 mildly overclocked CPU and a 360mm rad COULD be enough for a CPU and one GPU. You'd have to check the watercooling forum for specifics though.

I say you can't really go wrong with this kit because of it's price and proven temperatures.

I am going to bite the bullet next week with this thing and see how it performs.


----------



## Kung Pow

I got my i7 950 at 4.1 GHZ with noctua UP12 and 1.26 Vcore at 70 full load ...also got a GTX 295 712/1512/1215(soon to be gtx 590^^) I like what I saw in that video and I got some info and if that really works it would be perfect.But I wanna cool gpu and cpu so a 360 would be the best thing for me but how would it fit in my phantom?

What if I just used a 120 mm ...would it still cool better then the h70 ?


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
I got my i7 950 at 4.1 GHZ with noctua UP12 and 1.26 Vcore at 70 full load ...also got a GTX 295 712/1512/1215(soon to be gtx 590^^) I like what I saw in that video and I got some info and if that really works it would be perfect.But I wanna cool gpu and cpu so a 360 would be the best thing for me but how would it fit in my phantom?

What if I just used a 120 mm ...would it still cool better then the h70 ?

The H70 and XPS kit would probably be about the same (could be a few degrees difference ofcourse). I do think that if you see the little price difference between a 120 rad and a 360, the 360 might give you better options for in the future. You could fit more on it than just the GPU and the top space in your case is used by a radiator anyway so why not go for a big one?

Minimum I would go for is the 240mm for a CPU only. You can rest assured it cools better than the H70 or a 120mm rad.


----------



## Kung Pow

Ok 3 things^^

1.)Are you sure this is among the top watercooling products in that kinda price range?
2.)I would go for a 360 rad but I canÂ´t seem to find a XSPC Rasa 450 RS360 only XSPC Rasa 450 RS120...does that mean I would have to buy the XSPC Rasa 450 RS120 kit and a 360 radiator extra
3.)I am really impressed by the cooling results but why is it so cheap compared to other watercooling kits???where is the angle with this thing?^^ ....and where woud I mount a 360 radiotor in the phantom?


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
Ok 3 things^^

1.)Are you sure this is among the top watercooling products in that kinda price range?
2.)I would go for a 360 rad but I canÂ´t seem to find a XSPC Rasa 450 RS360 only XSPC Rasa 450 RS120...does that mean I would have to buy the XSPC Rasa 450 RS120 kit and a 360 radiator extra
3.)I am really impressed by the cooling results but why is it so cheap compared to other watercooling kits???where is the angle with this thing?^^ ....and where woud I mount a 360 radiotor in the phantom?

1.)Don't know, I know about the wiftech but that is 300 dollars and was not rated that good. In my perception it is fine because a single 120mm rad can reach H70 like temps. Review: http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/f...eview&page=0,0
2.) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...tem.html#blank

3.) I have no idea







. I don't know about a 360 rad fitting in a phantom. Any members here with 360 rads in their phantoms?


----------



## Kung Pow

ok but if the XSPC Rasa 450 RS120 is barely enough to cool a 4 ghz cpu and just gets close to a h70 whats the point of buying it? h70 only costs 90 dollars instead of 150 but I think it is going to be replaced by a better one though...I was shocked when I heard that the noctua dh-14 beat the h70 Oo


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
ok but if the XSPC Rasa 450 RS120 is barely enough to cool a 4 ghz cpu and just gets close to a h70 whats the point of buying it? h70 only costs 90 dollars instead of 150 but I think it is going to be replaced by a better one though...I was shocked when I heard that the noctua dh-14 beat the h70 Oo

That's why a 240 or 360 is more interesting. And since radiators are rather inexpensive I'd most certainly go big.


----------



## Kung Pow

is there a

XSPC Rasa 450 RS240 or
XSPC Rasa 450 RS360??

Why are you only going for the

XSPC Rasa 450 RS120 then?


----------



## Kung Pow

I would only consider spending more than 100 dollars for cooling if it was really an exceptional water cooling set that would be at the top in 2 years....and if the actual cooling only runs along with the h70Â´s that nearly costs half ....I would rather go for the h70 but ...I heard that the h70 was becoming old and that there would soon be a better closed water cooling solution and that I should wait for that ...so what do you say? should I go for the h70 ... or is the rasa really worth the money? or should I just keep my noctua UP12 and wait because something new and much better is coming very soon?


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
is there a

XSPC Rasa 450 RS240 or
XSPC Rasa 450 RS360??

Why are you only going for the

XSPC Rasa 450 RS120 then?

I am not, the 120mm alone isn't much of an improvement over current out of the box solutions. Anything higher than that is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
I would only consider spending more than 100 dollars for cooling if it was really an exceptional water cooling set that would be at the top in 2 years....and if the actual cooling only runs along with the h70Â´s that nearly costs half ....I would rather go for the h70 but ...I heard that the h70 was becoming old and that there would soon be a better closed water cooling solution and that I should wait for that ...so what do you say? should I go for the h70 ... or is the rasa really worth the money? or should I just keep my noctua UP12 and wait because something new and much better is coming very soon?

Then I'd go for the 360







. It isn't any more expensive than the smallest solution and is pretty future proof for your needs I presume.

It is all about what you need and want. I value a very high 24/7 overclock that is still healthy for my entire system, that is why I place such an emphasis on good airflow for not only my CPU but all my other parts as well.

This kit is one of the cheapest out there and will provide more than excellent cooling for any processor out there. The reasoning behind all this is that I want a system that is still interesting 5 years from now and not worth less than a brick. If a WC loop is going to give me more CPU options in the future I will go for that, same reason I am on the 1366 standard and with a UD-5 motherboard and a high powered PSU. I can upgrade my 930's to 990x if I want to in a couple years time, I can outfit my systems with dual or triple GPU setups because the PSU will let me so that once GPU rendering becomes interesting I can bite the bullet without replacing 1 part on my machines. I can upgrade my RAM to 24GB RAM if my 3D scenes start to become content intensive.

That is the reason behind my setups. If gaming is your thing I'd go for a loop on your GPU cards only and a 1156 system, everyone has their different reasons







.

You'll just have to see for yourself what you want and how you want to spend your money.

I do know that a Watercool loop in 3 different sizes and only very small price differences, it is worth going for the highest end.

120mm setup = $120
240mm setup = $135
360mm setup = $150


----------



## Kung Pow

So if I got you right there only is the
XSPC Rasa 450 RS120 and if you want another radiator you would have to buy that extra that means. 150 dollars for the
XSPC Rasa 450 RS120
and another 150 dollars for the 360 radiator^^ . My only thought right now is that I could get the same cooling resutls with an h70 which should also be pretty future proof because you canÂ´t cool much better than this except getting bigger radiators. My next card is gonna be the gtx 590 which will like the 580 already have a bulit in water cooling solution instead of heatpipes ...so buying a water cooling set and an additional raditor for 300 dollars seems a little redundant to me when there is a watercooling kit for only 90 dollars like the h70 which will provide the exact same if not better cooling results the only thing that I like about is that the tubes are sheer so you can watch the dyed cooling fluid that runs through it but thats no plausible reason for me to spent 200 dollars more for the same result.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
So if I got you right there only is the
XSPC Rasa 450 RS120 and if you want another radiator you would have to buy that extra that means. 150 dollars for the
XSPC Rasa 450 RS120
and another 150 dollars for the 360 radiator^^ . My only thought right now is that I could get the same cooling resutls with an h70 which should also be pretty future proof because you canÂ´t cool much better than this except getting bigger radiators. My next card is gonna be the gtx 590 which will like the 580 already have a bulit in water cooling solution instead of heatpipes ...so buying a water cooling set and an additional raditor for 300 dollars seems a little redundant to me when there is a watercooling kit for only 90 dollars like the h70 which will provide the exact same if not better cooling results the only thing that I like about is that the tubes are sheer so you can watch the dyed cooling fluid that runs through it but thats no plausible reason for me to spent 200 dollars more for the same result.

No you are reading that wrong. You have 3 kits, all 3 have 3 different radiators.

Here's the 360 kit:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...html?tl=g30c83

That means you get an entire Watercooling kit WITH a 360 radiator, read the contents of that kit.

Here is the 240 kit:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...html?tl=g30c83

Once again, if you buy that kit you get everything you need. One kit, one complete loop.


----------



## Kung Pow

I would like to go for the 240 mm with the kit do you think that is enough for 4.1 i7 and gtx 295? But mounting a 240 in the phantom is a mm thing and I heard that the mounting options for it wouldnÂ´t give you best cooling performance...what kit are you getting for your phantom?


----------



## Breakbeat

This wait is killing me. Got the case, power supply, HDD, Blueray drive cheap over BlackFriday. But i am waiting for Sandy Bridge and the g3 intel SSD's till i build. With luck i will be able to find a deal on a H70 by then and maybe the 580GTX will drop in price some.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
I would like to go for the 240 mm with the kit do you think that is enough for 4.1 i7 and gtx 295? But mounting a 240 in the phantom is a mm thing and I heard that the mounting options for it wouldnÂ´t give you best cooling performance...what kit are you getting for your phantom?

I thought the 240 mounts into the top of the Phantom perfectly?


----------



## Kung Pow

yeah but you would lose the cases exhaust ability that would mean bad airflow for the other components


----------



## Kung Pow

Ok shademaster I have informed myself and as it turns out you are right ...the XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Kit is really the best Water Cooling Set to go for that kinda price.

So here is what I wanna do....I wanna get the 360 rad but as it does not fit into the phantom I will mount it externally but not attached to the case ...I would like to mount it on a stand and just run the tubes through the phantom .

My Problems with that would be how I would be powering the fans on the rad because their reach to the mobo or molex would be too short.

So what would be the best mounting option for a 360 rad in combo with the phantom?

If nothing works I would be ready to instead get the 240 but ....I have seen a lot of people mounting that at the top of the phantom sucking in hot air....so I think mountig the rad on the outside of the case is the best way to go at least with the phanom.


----------



## tLunter

I would just get the 240, mount it on the top with the 200mm fans and get slim fans for the radiator. Thats probably you're best bet.


----------



## Kung Pow

Do you really think so? I got my i7 at 4.1 and my overclocked gtx 295 gets really hot do you really think 240 is enough?

On top of that personally I think mounting a radiator on top of the phantom woudlnÂ´t be so clever ...1.)Hot air from North and Southbridge and HDDÂ´s wonÂ´t be correctly exhausted or at least on efficently as on 120 rear exhaust is just not enough.
2.)As hot air rises the radiator will suck in hot case air so wouldnÂ´t it be much smarter to mount the rad externally on a stand where it can suck in cool ambient air and exhaust it outside?


----------



## hellokittyonline2

ok so 200 mm on the side is impossible if you have a cooler that is taller than 150mm, any easy mod to change this? like push the mesh back lol so the 200mm wont go into the case?

Someone mentioned on neweggs that the 2 side fans intake + 1 front intake, will push air to the other side of case instead of into the system, is that true?

My only concern with this case is the intake airflow might not be enough, u can always add a 200mm at top for exhaust, but can u turn it into intake, since 200mm at side is like useless if your planning to get a aftermarket cooler.

1 more thing i read from newegg comments is that the front door leave finger print easy does that problem exist in white and red version as well? i seen pics with the black case that it's easily noticeable and looks hideous.

Other than those concerns i really want to pick this one up for 100 bucks, instead of spending 50 extra for the ubiquitous HAF X. too bad i missed the deal but there is always boxing day ! XD


----------



## sirsycott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2* 
ok so 200 mm on the side is impossible if you have a cooler that is taller than 150mm, any easy mod to change this? like push the mesh back lol so the 200mm wont go into the case?

Someone mentioned on neweggs that the 2 side fans intake + 1 front intake, will push air to the other side of case instead of into the system, is that true?

My only concern with this case is the intake airflow might not be enough, u can always add a 200mm at top for exhaust, but can u turn it into intake, since 200mm at side is like useless if your planning to get a aftermarket cooler.

1 more thing i read from newegg comments is that the front door leave finger print easy does that problem exist in white and red version as well? i seen pics with the black case that it's easily noticeable and looks hideous.

Other than those concerns i really want to pick this one up for 100 bucks, instead of spending 50 extra for the ubiquitous HAF X. too bad i missed the deal but there is always boxing day ! XD

it's a gloss finish so you will always get finger prints, i have the white one so i never really see it

as for the fans i'm running the nzxt 200mm side fan , it actually doesn't fit with my H50 mounted on as exhaust so i moved it over to the front bays where the Dvd drives usuually goes zip tied it to frame =P

H50 as exhaust i was idle 40C
H50 as intake in front drive bay 34C

470 sli load temps before 200mm side fan = 90C
470 sli load temps after 200mm side fan = 70C

makes a huge difference with the side fan for me

however, i noticed the 2 small 120's on the side, and the 140 in the front

have done nothing for me so far in regards to temperature change,


----------



## hellokittyonline2

someone should test disabling the 2, 120mm side fan see if it actually make a difference.

the unmountable 230mm side fan if i have silver arrow or noctua d14 is kind of driving me to buy a different case.


----------



## esproductions

I'm in the process of making a 200mm to 120mm fan adapter so I can just put a 120mm fan in the side window without it obstructing a rear mounted H50/H70. I'm probably just going to make it out of foam board as an initial prototype and maybe use steel or aluminum when I get into the machine shop in January. Should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
I'm in the process of making a 200mm to 120mm fan adapter so I can just put a 120mm fan in the side window without it obstructing a rear mounted H50/H70. I'm probably just going to make it out of foam board as an initial prototype and maybe use steel or aluminum when I get into the machine shop in January. Should be done by tomorrow.

Or you could use the supplied 200mm dustfilter







. Just drill 4 holes in it and you got yourself a mount.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shademaster* 
Or you could use the supplied 200mm dustfilter







. Just drill 4 holes in it and you got yourself a mount.

Doesn't look possible... the plastic areas are too thin to drop a hole into and the mesh would probably be too weak and rip after a while..


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kung Pow* 
Ok shademaster I have informed myself and as it turns out you are right ...the XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 Kit is really the best Water Cooling Set to go for that kinda price.

So here is what I wanna do....I wanna get the 360 rad but as it does not fit into the phantom I will mount it externally but not attached to the case ...I would like to mount it on a stand and just run the tubes through the phantom .

My Problems with that would be how I would be powering the fans on the rad because their reach to the mobo or molex would be too short.

So what would be the best mounting option for a 360 rad in combo with the phantom?

If nothing works I would be ready to instead get the 240 but ....I have seen a lot of people mounting that at the top of the phantom sucking in hot air....so I think mountig the rad on the outside of the case is the best way to go at least with the phanom.

Hey KungPow,

Cool man! I was thinking on how to mount it as well. I think a rear mount is going to look pretty awesome so yea go for it! If the cables to your fans aren't long enough I wouldn't really sweat it. You can either buy extension cables for your fans or solder longer ones (believe me that is really easy to do







, basic electronics). You could even connect those fans to a fan controller so too!

I was brainstorming about fitting a 240m rad and I came up with this crazy idea. Why wouldn't one fit it right behind the 2 120mm fan intakes behind the side tray? They seem perfect for fitting a 240 rad behind!

If you remove the 2 HD cages and build a holding up mount for the rad you could snuggly fit it behind the 2 mounting holes of the sidepanel and get yourself an awesome spot to fit the rad without interfering with the Phantom's excellent airflow!

The front lower half of the case is dedicated to HD cooling, which is in my opinion quite not so nescessary. It has 2 identical mesh holes to generate an in.out exhaust effect. Fit a radiator in there and it has a nice mesh hole in the front and rear of it to pull in fresh air from outside and dump it at the back of the case.

Grand idea or what huh?

If you needed a HD mount you could fit this in your 5.25" bay:


----------



## Zaxbys

I am looking at getting a Phantom but I also want to be able to use an XSPC Rasa 240 Kit

Has anyone mounted the 240 rad to the top of the case where the 2 exhaust fans are?

Is it possible?


----------



## Shademaster

It is made for it. Case comes with the spacers and it has mounting holes in the top.


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shademaster* 









It is made for it. Case comes with the spacers and it has mounting holes in the top.

How much modding had to be done to do that?


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaxbys* 
How much modding had to be done to do that?

None. You get the 2 metal parts + the screws needed to space the radiator from the 2 top fans with the case.


----------



## Zaxbys

And that was a pic of a Rasa kit?


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*


And that was a pic of a Rasa kit?


No that was a coolIT unit (not as good as it seems, gets temps similair to the H50).


----------



## Zaxbys

So a Rasa 240 will fit just fine?


----------



## rx7racer

I snagged the black one, really wanted a red one but had a special someone that insisted it was just too bright for us.

Will try to get some pics up, gonna throw in some medium speed YL's to see if I can get some better airflow going. Then I'll tackle cable management, only bad thing about PC P&C psu's, too many wires.


----------



## Shademaster

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*   So a Rasa 240 will fit just fine?  
Yep it will. Check out this video guide to see how the installation of the 120 RASA kit goes:

  
 



  



 

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *rx7racer*   I snagged the black one, really wanted a red one but had a special someone that insisted it was just too bright for us.

Will try to get some pics up, gonna throw in some medium speed YL's to see if I can get some better airflow going. Then I'll tackle cable management, only bad thing about PC P&C psu's, too many wires.  
Awesome, post pics when you got it!


----------



## NvidiaXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Side window mod idea... Y/N?










yes i like.


----------



## esproductions

NZXT 200mm to 120mm fan converter (using foam board as prototype LOL)

initial cut









sanded down









drilled and wrapped









installed on case


----------



## esproductions

Painted the 200mm fan silver.


----------



## esproductions

Painted the wifi card bezel black


----------



## Shademaster

Duuude! You aint startin a trend here are ye??

I just bought some paint 5 minutes ago to do me some modding, I come in here to see what is up and see you have done some awesome mods yourself! Reps!


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Anyone have phantom with Noctua D14 or SilverArrow?


----------



## Kung Pow

Zaxbys yes a 240 mm rad can be mounted beneath the 2 x 200 mm exhaust fans but I donÂ´t understand why so many people do it.

The rad just sucks in all the rising heat that is being exhausted by all the components before it can be sucked up by the 200 mm exhaust fans.

That will give you terrible temps.

The only logical thing would be to mount a 120 mm rad at the rear sucking in ambient air from the outside and exhausting right into the 200 mm.

Everything else should be mounted outise as there is no other way for the rad to be mounted correctly and suck in good cool air.

120 mm rad is the only one that makes sense mounted internally everthing else is just unreasonable.


----------



## tLunter

How about trying to mod the 240 rad down near the two 120 fans in the front near the harddrive bays? You could probably mod it so the smaller bay is hanging where the larger one currently is.


----------



## dev1ance

Some people just love their Phantom cases, haven't seen this yet lol:


----------



## zionic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dev1ance* 
Some people just love their Phantom cases, haven't seen this yet lol:





Reminds me of this:


----------



## hellokittyonline2

anyone wanna post a picture of their case with Noctua NH D-14?

i just want to see what it looks like since it's on sale again just the black color







@ neweggs.ca


----------



## Kung Pow

there you go he has got it mounted: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnLnzIxk104&feature=fvsr[/ame[/URL]]

But I would not recommend to go with it if you have the phantom.
You will lose the capabillity of mounting the 200 mm side panel fan and cooling won´t actually make much sense as because of the noctuas size it only sucks rising heat from other components and only makes a reasonable sense in a really big tower ^^


----------



## hellokittyonline2

yea i know >< only bad thing about this case, i dont like H50 or H70 i heard leaking issues, and doesn't cool as good as the massive noctua or silver arrow.

Bigger always better right ?


----------



## Robilar

There have been 3 documented cases of an H70 leaking out of what 1000s sold so far?

Mine (with stock fans at 70%) keeps my i7 at 4ghz, prime mid to high 50's celcius.

Not to shabby for a $75 all in a box water cooler.

My only issue with the Phantom is that you can't use certain fan controllers (my Lamptron FC-5 for example) and hope to close the door...


----------



## esproductions

Made this today so I could mount the H50 rad where the second top 200mm fan is:

I can tell you with this setup, using 2x 1150RPM GentleTyphoons in Push/Pull my idle dropped by 7 degrees.

Also, with the 120mm side fan added blowing cool air onto the GPU + chipset, my system is running much cooler.


----------



## dev1ance

Where was your previous H50 location? And where'd you get the wrap by chance (3M?)?


----------



## Shademaster

Very good idea. Will do that too. This way the H50 always has fresh air despite what your GPU is doing.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster;11640838*
> Very good idea. Will do that too. This way the H50 always has fresh air despite what your GPU is doing.


Cheers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11640686*
> Where was your previous H50 location? And where'd you get the wrap by chance (3M?)?


I've tried it in this config (rear intake):
http://imgur.com/RdlEa.jpg
as well as this config (front intake):
http://imgur.com/VdQGd.jpg
and this current setup yields the best temps by far, but that could also be because I switched to 2 GT's.

I got the wrap locally from a guy I knew who did automotive wraps... you can find them online really easily though, check ebay or craigslist or google.

I also wrapped my HIS Radeon HD5850































































crossfire, looks ugly so i'll probably get rid of or trade the reference one LOL.


----------



## esproductions

Oh btw, I did have to shave down one of the mesh-securing pegs to be able to fit the 120mm fan in that position.


----------



## Chalderm

I did the top mount with pics back on page 10 or 11 I believe but I do like your mounting bracket could you pm me or post a short materials list and steps on how you did it i would be very interested as mine is only zipped tied.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalderm;11642587*
> I did the top mount with pics back on page 10 or 11 I believe but I do like your mounting bracket could you pm me or post a short materials list and steps on how you did it i would be very interested as mine is only zipped tied.


It's really simple, no real material list either.

I used foam board for the prototypes, of course it's best to use a piece of aluminum or something if you have access to a machine shop. Make sure whatever use is as thin as possible while maintaining rigidity.

Measure out the holes (I used the fan filters) onto your material and draw out where the holes need to be drilled. Determine what shape to use, for the inside area as well.

http://imgur.com/xAM5w.jpg

I used squares for my first design (two pages ago) and I made a revision to the inside shape as it was restricting air flow, used an octagon type shape after.

You can either paint your material or do a wrap like I did.

SQUARE:
http://imgur.com/G10Ol.jpg

OCTAGON:
http://imgur.com/S82bc.jpg

If you don't thread your holes, then you'd need a short bolt and nut (not too big!) to mount the bracket onto the case.

After you've mounted that, the rest is pretty straight forward... figure out what fan configuration you want and go from there. Keep in mind you might need to shave down one of the pegs on the top cover if you want to mount a fan on the outside like I have documented a few posts above.

Cheers


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK;11563427*
> Does anyone have pictures of an NZXT Phantom setup with watercooling (NOT Corsair H50/70).


I'll post them. Everything is arriving within these weeks.

Some pics in the meantime:



















(SNs are already registered - sorry







)










Not ONE - but TWO! These Scythe Kama Box are like the BEST. THING. EVER. You don't even understand how useful they are.



















I also had the window modded and it looks simply amazing, but I'm having problems with it so pics of the mod will have to wait a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick;11563476*
> Anyone know how thick of a 240/360 rad the Phantom is capable of? Love the white one and thinking of pick one up soon because i need more space.


Only slim 240 rads can be put on top. No 360 - or at least, not without modding I guess..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11471069*


Bizarre SSD position + H50 on a Phantom = I shat bricks.


----------



## maudite

Woot! I just joined Overclock.net because of this thread.

I just got my red Phantom last week and am still in the process of tweaking the cooling. I bought the 200mm to go on the side, but alas my cooler is too big for it to fit, so I installed it in the open top slot exhausting. I installed the front 140mm fan.

So far I've a few thoughts:

Does the twin 120's on the lower side interfere with the front 140?

Which way should the CPU fan be directed? Towards the back exhaust fan, or top exhaust fan?

Wouldn't the front intake be better installed in the lower 3 5.25" bays and the door removed?

Move the side intake fans to the side 200mm location (saw a previous user did this) and one to pull in from bottom?

http://picasaweb.google.com/bmassey96/RedNZXTPhantom?authkey=Gv1sRgCNHbkfaupJiiPA#5550716289032153314


----------



## esproductions

NZXT Sleeved extensions came in today... so took the thing apart and wrapped some more stuff with CF vinyl and also re did the cable management:










Corsair TX750W PSU Wrapped










SSD Mounted here..









Wrapped the DVD-ROM lol




































H50 Rad mounted up top









The inspiration for my build LOL


----------



## slushpuppy

ill be able to start my build after christmas...im definitely getting the white one.







)

I have a question for shademaster about the push pull h50 also. how exactly did you mount it in the front of the case???


----------



## dickcruz

I would like to buy one of these


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slushpuppy;11657940*
> ill be able to start my build after christmas...im definitely getting the white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I have a question for shademaster about the push pull h50 also. how exactly did you mount it in the front of the case???


Will post pics soon!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slushpuppy;11657940*
> ill be able to start my build after christmas...im definitely getting the white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I have a question for shademaster about the push pull h50 also. how exactly did you mount it in the front of the case???


I've got some pics when I did it... not sure if it's the same way as Shademaster but since I have the pics on hand I might as well post it.


----------



## kona051

so this case does support a 240 rad mounted on the top?


----------



## tianh

man i am killing myself. Don't know if I should get the white or the black


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kona051;11660989*
> so this case does support a 240 rad mounted on the top?


yes


----------



## kona051

does it have holes? so i dont need the top fans?


----------



## tianh

I decided to get the white version.

How easy is it to swap the blue leds to red ones on this case?


----------



## hellokittyonline2

anyone wanna post a mod guide on how to fit the 200mm side fan with a massive air cooler







.

O getting this tonite muahaha (or tomorrow morning) for 90 bucks after scam rebate


----------



## tianh

Can I join guys?


----------



## mingyang

nvm


----------



## dev1ance

Yay...case has finally arrived to my home. Still got 2 more finals to do before I can start a new build again.


----------



## esproductions

Owners List updated! Let me know if I left anyone out.


----------



## Breakbeat

I have a black one but am waiting for Sandybridge to do my build.


----------



## slushpuppy

My white one came in today!!! Took 2 days from newegg. I got the lazer 850w psu, and the nzxt white led sleeve too...im gunna make sure my case glows white.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slushpuppy;11673475*
> My white one came in today!!! Took 2 days from newegg. I got the lazer 850w psu, and the nzxt white led sleeve too...im gunna make sure my case glows white.


What is the white LED sleeve? On another note, it took two days to come with the 3 day shipping? nice! Where are you located?


----------



## dev1ance

^
White led sleeves are these:
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_white

I personally bought blue


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;11663658*
> Can I join guys?


wow so cheap

i got mine for 88 but MIR of 30 is kind of...


----------



## slushpuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;11678920*
> What is the white LED sleeve? On another note, it took two days to come with the 3 day shipping? nice! Where are you located?


Im in bastrop, louisiana and yea all the stuff that came out of Tennessee was here in 2 days and the stuff from california will be here monday.


----------



## Shademaster

Voila


























All 3 Systems are the same and specced as follows:

Gigabyte UD5
12GB of XMS3 memory
Corsair HX850 PSU
i7 970 @ 4.5 Ghz
Samsung F1 103SJ.

I outfitted them with superquiet fans so you will barely hear them under fill load.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster;11686333*
> Voila
> 
> (images omitted)
> 
> All 3 Systems are the same and specced as follows:
> 
> Gigabyte UD5
> 12GB of XMS3 memory
> Corsair HX850 PSU
> i7 970 @ 4.5 Ghz
> Samsung F1 103SJ.
> 
> I outfitted them with superquiet fans so you will barely hear them under fill load.












Whoa. This makes me want to have a need for 3 computers to match. Hahaha.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

which fans did you use?


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2;11687300*
> which fans did you use?


I'd like to know that too.

Not sure if many people know this here, but NZXT customer service is incredible. If you call the main number that's on their website, you can request to order some fans. I ordered 4 and received them all for free.


----------



## Shademaster

To be exact I used 5x Nexus Realsilent 120mm (only $5 a piece) and 1 Coolermaster 200mm fan with disabled leds to fit in the side window. When connected to the fan controler it can be set to ultra silent.

With this fan setup it is mighty cool and mighty quiet. I used Nocuta NFP12's for the H50 but replaced them with the Nexus fans without any loss of temp, just a LOT quieter







.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11687349*
> I'd like to know that too.
> 
> Not sure if many people know this here, but NZXT customer service is incredible. If you call the main number that's on their website, you can request to order some fans. I ordered 4 and received them all for free.


this is true

One of my fans was broken on the case when it arrived, and they just sent me a new one, and I didn't even need to send my broken one back.


----------



## Stizuner

Please add me.

Here is my system: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/891728-my-first-build-log-tuxedo-name.html


----------



## xinhang

Just finished my Phantom Build:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## somebodysb2

hey future buyer here, shud i get black or while? i want something without many fingerprints


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*


hey future buyer here, shud i get black or while? i want something without many fingerprints


Go white then. I have black and love it but it collects finger prints and smudges like crazy.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;11691019*
> Just finished my Phantom Build:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


WHAT CPU COOLER IS THAT! My stupid vigamtek Dark Knight covers one of the Ram slots, so annoying.


----------



## xinhang

That is the zalman CNPS9900max. It keeps my i7 970 cool under 60 degree at 4.0ghz during prime95


----------



## Drakenxile

i envy you people the phantom is my fav case why didnt it come out before i bought my rigg ; ;


----------



## esproductions

I wouldn't mind a 800D let's trade LOL jk.


----------



## esproductions

Things to come


----------



## xinhang

HEHE me too! Obsidian is so nice, but phantom is very good too for the money you pay. I paid 120 during NCIX sale


----------



## dcloud

I am so in love with this case right now. I am hoping to grab one after Christmas.

I have a question though, do all the spots for the fans have air filters on them?


----------



## xinhang

Yes all the in take position have fan filters







my computer is SUPER clean


----------



## dev1ance

Here's an interesting WC build thread. Removed the HDD trays and placed the rad on the floor where there's 2 intake holes. Also acrylic window mod instead of side vents.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=261701


















but that's not all...!!!









See the thread for the ongoing build!


----------



## hellokittyonline2

anyone know if noctua NH C-14 will fit with side 200mm fan?


----------



## AzO

What I love about NZXT other than their cases is their individually sleeved colored cables. They have sleeved cables for everything imaginable.


----------



## tianh

Hey guys so a Corsair h50 can fit in this case no problems right? I am able to buy one at an unbelievable price! 35 bucks! Where can I mount the fan and can anyone explain to me the push and pull system for the h50?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


Hey guys so a Corsair h50 can fit in this case no problems right? I am able to buy one at an unbelievable price! 35 bucks! Where can I mount the fan and can anyone explain to me the push and pull system for the h50?


Where can you get one for $35?

Push/pull = mounting 2 fans on both sides of the rad. One fan is blowing air into the rad and the other fan is sucking air from the rad. Theoretically, a pretty efficient system.

Go through this thread and you'll see it being mounted a variety of ways... I alone tried it three different ways. It fits in the rear without a side fan, it fits in the front and the top with a few simple modifications.

Rear:









Front:









Top:


----------



## CrowsZero

That's nice you sleeve the cable yourself?


----------



## somebodysb2

hey guys should i get
600t
phantom
rv02
ft02
cosmos
pc-p50
tj07??????????????


----------



## xinhang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*


hey guys should i get
600t
phantom
rv02
ft02
cosmos
pc-p50
tj07??????????????


You are posting this in the NZXT phantom thread so you are probably going to get lots of answer saying to get the phantom. Phantom is an awesome case, the price is VERY reasonable. I got mine for $120 when it went on sale.


----------



## Sainix

Im in, ill post a pic soon. Got mine Black friday.


----------



## Kung Pow

Does anyone know yet when the second version of the phantom is shipping?
I emailed Va Trung the head of customer support from nzxt and he said "It has been confirmed that the second version of the phantom will include lower 120 mm rear mounting holes...anything else like a side panel window etc is not confirmed yet".

And shademaster have you got your rasa kit already??


----------



## dev1ance

^
I thought they modified the current version already and those who purchased at a later date seem to already have lower 120mm rear mounting holes?


----------



## hellokittyonline2

really? i just got mine time to check!


----------



## tLunter

Make sure to update us! I don't know if they did. I don't feel like checking mine right now


----------



## K10




----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tLunter*


Make sure to update us! I don't know if they did. I don't feel like checking mine right now










2 weeks ago, someone posted:

Quote:



Just got my case today and quickly tried putting my Corsair H50 on as I saw from previous comments that the radiator is touching the top fan's plastic shroud though not impeding the fan itself...and i guess there has been modification done in nzxt phantom as there is now plently of space between the top fan and the radiator. I also noticed that the screw holes for the rear fan is a bit large for a normal one, i think that's where they made the adjustment. anyway, im glad its been fixed and im loving my phantom even more!

http://www.overclock.net/11516544-post49.html


----------



## Zaxbys

Will this case work for a 360 rad to be attached to the top of the case? I know a 240 will work but I might be including the gpu in the loop as well

~Zax


----------



## tianh

Just arrived.










How cna I tell if mine is the updated one for the h50?


----------



## hellokittyonline2

put a H50 in side and see ?


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11700887*
> Where can you get one for $35?
> 
> Push/pull = mounting 2 fans on both sides of the rad. One fan is blowing air into the rad and the other fan is sucking air from the rad. Theoretically, a pretty efficient system.
> 
> Go through this thread and you'll see it being mounted a variety of ways... I alone tried it three different ways. It fits in the rear without a side fan, it fits in the front and the top with a few simple modifications.
> 
> Rear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top:


Hey man, just a simple question: how did you mount the SSD like that? I was thinking the same thing, looks so sexy.


----------



## Geglamash

Is there ample space between the motherboard tray and the right side panel?


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash;11729569*
> Is there ample space between the motherboard tray and the right side panel?


yes


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*








The Phantom there looks SOOOO bad..


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;11730666*
> The Phantom there looks SOOOO bad..


indeed!


----------



## andynolife

Does the H70 fit as nicely on the top and also front since it is bigger than a H50 and H70 has shorter tubes?

If I understand it correctly, one of the mesh-securing pegs has to shave down in order to fit on the top?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife;11737160*
> Does the H70 fit as nicely on the top and also front since it is bigger than a H50 and H70 has shorter tubes?
> 
> If I understand it correctly, one of the mesh-securing pegs has to shave down in order to fit on the top?


Yes, if you make a bracket for it to fit at the top, and you install one of the fans on the top side of the bracket, then most likely one of the pegs will need to shaved down.


----------



## Chalderm

I did the mod that es did with the top mounted H50 I included the drawing a made on Google sketch up. I used 26 gauge steel sheet metal and a dremel enjoy.


----------



## esproductions

Great work


----------



## Chalderm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11739527*
> Great work


Thanks Guy!

Got a question for you did you notice a considerable temp drop when you put the fan in the side window? I am deciding if I want to put a Window in the side or put a fan in there for more airflow.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalderm;11739900*
> Thanks Guy!
> 
> Got a question for you did you notice a considerable temp drop when you put the fan in the side window? I am deciding if I want to put a Window in the side or put a fan in there for more airflow.


I put a side fan originally to cool the NB as it gets pretty hot... but it did drop GPU temps by a little bit, especially with 2 GPU's installed... those suckers definitely need air.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11740421*
> I put a side fan originally to cool the NB as it gets pretty hot... but it did drop GPU temps by a little bit, especially with 2 GPU's installed... those suckers definitely need air.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;11728630*
> Hey man, just a simple question: how did you mount the SSD like that? I was thinking the same thing, looks so sexy.


I guess you just missed the post. I'm really curious about it. Is it just some double sided tape?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;11742779*
> I guess you just missed the post. I'm really curious about it. Is it just some double sided tape?


Woops I guess I missed it sorry, yeah, it's just double sided tape haha.

Mount it here: I think it looks much better and the cables are easier to manage too.


----------



## R1VER5

New to the forum. Just wanted to say I've been reading up on here and you guys convinced me to order a phantom in white. Case should be here tomorrow!


----------



## reflex99

more club members


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11744585*
> Woops I guess I missed it sorry, yeah, it's just double sided tape haha.
> 
> Mount it here: I think it looks much better and the cables are easier to manage too.


how did you keep it from disconnecting lol?


----------



## andynolife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalderm;11739391*
> I did the mod that es did with the top mounted H50 I included the drawing a made on Google sketch up. I used 26 gauge steel sheet metal and a dremel enjoy.


The diamention for this mount should work with a H70, correct?

Also thank you for the drawing.


----------



## Chalderm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife;11749515*
> The diamention for this mount should work with a H70, correct?
> 
> Also thank you for the drawing.


Yes it should since they both use 120mm fans that is what the holes are measured for and the holes used for attaching the bracket to the phantom should be the same as well. I used black pop rivets to attach the bracket to the phantom if you have some laying around they work really well.


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Not sure if many people know this here, but NZXT customer service is incredible. If you call the main number that's on their website, you can request to order some fans. I ordered 4 and received them all for free.


I just tried this and no dice. They told me i could either order them on thier website or at one of thier retailers.

The NZXT website says a 230mm fan could be used in the side. Anyone try this yet and where did they get the fan if they did.


----------



## Breakbeat

Anyone have pics of thier back side cable management?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I'm really interested in buying this case.

Who here would recommend this case?
(Let me hear your build experience with this!)


----------



## Breakbeat

Im full of questions today. With the optional top fan, anyone get thier led working with the case switch? and if so what did they do?


----------



## Rowey

Count me in guys! went and picked mine up today for my Christmas re-build. 
So excited!


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


I'm really interested in buying this case.

Who here would recommend this case?
(Let me hear your build experience with this!)


Havent put my system together but if you read though the thread you wont find anyone who has regretted getting the Phantom. That and the fact it looks so damn cool i couldnt really give you a reason not to get one.


----------



## Geglamash

We need moar pics!


----------



## Analog

Ordered NZXT Phantom white, Will be coming in somewhere next week.
I was wondering, Is it hard to mod the case so it fits a H70 in the top?


----------



## Chalderm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog;11753338*
> Ordered NZXT Phantom white, Will be coming in somewhere next week.
> I was wondering, Is it hard to mod the case so it fits a H70 in the top?


It shouldn't be hard at all I modded my H50 and it took me all of 1hr to cut the sheet metal and install it. Look a few pages back in this thread and I attached pics and a drawing with measurments which should be the exact same since both the H50 and H70 use 120mm fans.


----------



## esproductions

Congrats to the new owners. Owners list updated


----------



## Skyline_

Not a big fan of a case with ******ed jagged edges. LOL


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline_;11757924*
> Not a big fan of a case with ******ed jagged edges. LOL


get out?

I'm not a fan of boring cases made of aluminum Lian Li makes cases out of steel now too O_O


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline_;11757924*
> Not a big fan of a case with ******ed jagged edges. LOL


----------



## xinhang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11758011*
> get out?
> 
> I'm not a fan of boring cases made of aluminum Lian Li makes cases out of steel now too O_O


I agree. Lian Li cases are the most over priced POS ever. I can't believe anyone would pay over 300 for a metal box with absolutely no design. I would rather get phantom, which is much better looking, and use the extra $200 towards my cpu or gpu.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash;11758058*


lol


----------



## Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash;11758058*


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyline_;11758327*


I think hemad


----------



## hellokittyonline2

MORE pictures less trolling plz


----------



## Enigma8750

Plz. Do Not Feed the Trolls.
This is a proper Club of a world renowned case.










feeding the trolls just make them hungrier.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bMLrA_0O5I&feature=PlayList&p=AB597F58552704B4&index=2[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## esproductions

The RED Phantom is only $69.99 at NCIX in-store :O for Boxing Day!


----------



## TheStealthyOne

ASUS 6870 DirectCU (Heatpipes directly contact the GPU, will overclock)

Phenom II X4 955 (Will overclock)

Biostar 890FXE

Seasonic X-750W

Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB

Hyper 212+ cooler

Add me to the group


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Congratulations stealthy, you have one hell of a system.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11767119*
> The RED Phantom is only $69.99 at NCIX in-store :O for Boxing Day!


seriously? the red one is so hideous worst looking then black one and it gets lots of finger prints on it


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;11766222*
> 
> feeding the trolls just make them hungrier.


Boxxy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne;11768596*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS 6870 DirectCU (Heatpipes directly contact the GPU, will overclock)
> 
> Phenom II X4 955 (Will overclock)
> 
> Biostar 890FXE
> 
> Seasonic X-750W
> 
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
> 
> Hyper 212+ cooler
> 
> Add me to the group


Niiiice







looks kewl


----------



## tianh

how come my phantom the side door, when I press down on the spring screw the door doesnt pop off? I still have to use my fingers to get the door out. Is this the same for you guys with Phantoms?


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;11769923*
> how come my phantom the side door, when I press down on the spring screw the door doesnt pop off? I still have to use my fingers to get the door out. Is this the same for you guys with Phantoms?


Yep, it isn't really popping out.


----------



## xinhang

There is suppose to be a spring? I have to use my nail to get it open every time


----------



## esproductions

When I push down on the springed screw, it pops out and I just have to get the other end out.. is it not the same for you guys?


----------



## SHNS0

Mine on the left side isn't popping but it's ok to take out. Instead, my right panel (the one near the cables) is quite difficult to move, maybe there's a 0.5mm imperfection.


----------



## JoePhoto

Add me to the club! Merry Christmas to me. Pics to come soon


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11771912*
> Add me to the club! Merry Christmas to me. Pics to come soon


Please tell us you got the red one xD?
we need more red phantoms


----------



## Stizuner

Still a work in progress - but add me to the group.


----------



## Faraz

That's beautiful. The Sabertooth looks very nice in there.


----------



## rlssetiawan

Pictures...


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlssetiawan;11777660*
> Pictures...


<<<< ENVY!


----------



## Freija

get ready to add tcheng_rebel - red phantom


----------



## R1VER5

Everyone that sees it is envious. Far nicer than my old dragon case.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5;11781843*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone that sees it is envious. Far nicer than my old dragon case.


Nice! Congrats.

I think you can do better with the cable management though







Take a look at my suggestions. It's up to you though









1. Run the DVD SATA cables through the top hole.
2. Run the SATA cables to the mobo through the bottom hole for PSU wires
3. Run the front panel USB connector from the little hole behind the power supply
4. Remove the extra HDD cage if you don't need it.


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11782237*
> Nice! Congrats.
> 
> I think you can do better with the cable management though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at my suggestions. It's up to you though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Run the DVD SATA cables through the top hole.
> 2. Run the SATA cables to the mobo through the bottom hole for PSU wires
> 3. Run the front panel USB connector from the little hole behind the power supply
> 4. Remove the extra HDD cage if you don't need it.


I will certainly take your advice and I know my wiring job and can be improved. I still have to figure out my "shorting out" issue with my front usb. And while I'm at it, I'll work on the things you pointed out. I want it to be as clean as possible so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## tianh

I absolutely love this case


----------



## slushpuppy

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Teh Buildzzzz!!!!









Asus Sabertooth x58
Intel core i7 950 ~ 4.0Ghz
Corsair H50
Asus Radeon HD 6970
Ocz Agility 2 60gb
Lazer 850w PSU
GSkill Pi 6gb trip-channel


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;11774957*
> Still a work in progress - but add me to the group.


Took apart my gpus, removed the vinyl and dyed the white vinyl areas white.. looks much better! Pics soon


----------



## dembo1305

So i got my Phantom a few weeks ago and so far its been working out great. My only question is how big of a radiator can you fit inside the case. Is it easy to fit a 360 Rad or only 240's? If so can they be mounted anywhere other than the top with little to no modding? I've never done any modding so i have no clue how nor the tools to do it most likely.

Mines white and for people worried about finger prints i see none on white.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;11792733*
> Took apart my gpus, removed the vinyl and dyed the white vinyl areas white.. looks much better! Pics soon


love the white graphic card and white SLI cable how did you do it !! teach us!


----------



## pursuinginsanity

My white Phantom arrived this morning.. quick shipping considering I ordered it on the 23rd.

Gf actually picked it out, I was planning on a white Fractal but she can be awfully convincing. I was a bit put off by all the plastic at first, was drawn in by all the features and size, and have grown to love the stormtrooper-esque looks.

I'll take pics once the Nzxt hale PSU gets here. Should look lovely.


----------



## RJT

Hey guys.







I finally got my Phantom (black) build completed! All optional fans installed.

The Swiftech H20 220 kit fit great inside the case. Just tweaking my overclock right now.

LOVE the case!


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Sign me up for this club! lol
36 hours from now my case will be here!!!

I ordered the black Phantom btw


----------



## JoePhoto

Add me to the club!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Add me to the club!











sex musheen!!!


----------



## JoePhoto

One more (Check the Hi-Res!):


----------



## Poisoner

Any of you have a big tower cooler and the side fan? I need to find one that will fit in my Phantom.


----------



## dembo1305

Count me in too!


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2*


love the white graphic card and white SLI cable how did you do it !! teach us!


The crossfire cable just has white vinyl over it, i removed the vinyl from the graphics cards and disassembled/painted them with vinyl dye. I spent most of the day today doing cable management and here is what i have now. I think I am done for awhile, going to do wc and full sleeving in a month or two. Currently im at 4.2 GHz and stable.

Here are a few updated pics:


----------



## Danja

I just got this case and I have an h70 on the way. I'm wondering where I should connect the fans to. On one hand, I hear that the stock fans are pretty noisy so I'd like to be able to connect them to the fan controller and tone them down as needed. On the other hand, I'm afraid if I turn it down too much the cpu will overheat, so I might want to connect all the motherboard headers. If I do that though, it'll run on 100% and be hella noisy. Any advice? How do you have them hooked up?


----------



## Stizuner

I have mine connected to motherboard header. It's not that loud (IMO). The h70 also includes two inline resisters that can be used to slow down the fans to reduce noise.

My chip runs hot so I just keep them cranking.


----------



## Kaoz

God that looks sexy stizuner....


----------



## dev1ance

I've finally put together my computer and after some gripes (the hole on the motherboard isn't big enough to install the backplate on my P8P67 Pro...I had to take it out after installing it and putting on the H50 bracket first), I must say, I'm impressed. I love the integrated fan controller, the amount of space to hide cables, and the sheer airflow of this thing. I'm running my H50 in the front with Push atm (pull will come after my other Noctua comes back after RMA) and I'm idling at 32-35 degrees on my 4.2GHz i7 @ 1.2v. Load goes up to 52-55 degrees. My GTX470 is at least 10 degrees cooler than it was in my cramped Lian Li.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11816928*
> I've finally put together my computer and after some gripes (the hole on the motherboard isn't big enough to install the backplate on my P8P67 Pro...I had to take it out after installing it and putting on the H50 bracket first), I must say, I'm impressed. I love the integrated fan controller, the amount of space to hide cables, and the sheer airflow of this thing. I'm running my H50 in the front with Push atm (pull will come after my other Noctua comes back after RMA) and I'm idling at 32-35 degrees on my 4.2GHz i7 @ 1.2v. Load goes up to 52-55 degrees. My GTX470 is at least 10 degrees cooler than it was in my cramped Lian Li.


How did you get SB early?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoz;11816457*
> God that looks sexy stizuner....


Thanks!


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


How did you get SB early?

Thanks!


Canada Computer had it on sale for 339? i think? + $200 mobo asus pro


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Got my case today (black ofc), installed all of my gear, but I have a few problems. =P

1. When I hit the power button, lights and fans turn on for half a second then the system turns off.

2. The HDD trays aluminum knobs are rusted?!?!

3. The paint is slightly scratched off in the back.

I called NZXT and they're going to replace the hdd trays, but I don't have a clue of how to get my system to start. =P

Any ideas? (see sig rig)


----------



## reflex99

system turning off is not the cases problem.

Check your wiring


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


system turning off is not the cases problem.

Check your wiring


Don't know where it went wrong. xD
I'll tinker with it for a while, but I really have no idea.


----------



## reflex99

Make sure that you don't have anything behind the board shorting it out (ex, standoffs in the wrong place)


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Are you required to install standoffs?


----------



## reflex99

yes


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

my beast... When I got the box, I was LIKE "WHOA"... this case is big.. makes my antec 900 look like a kiddy case.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Let me go try that. xD
brb


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


my beast... When I got the box, I was LIKE "WHOA"... this case is big.. makes my antec 900 look like a kiddy case.


900 is a kiddy case

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


Let me go try that. xD
brb


ok then


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


Are you required to install standoffs?


rly?????


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

time to mod the 900 now... muhahaha lol


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


rly?????


































































yarly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


time to mod the 900 now... muhahaha lol


make a Hello Kitty case


----------



## ibfreeekout

Can I join?


























































































Still needs some work with the cable management but other than that I think it looks very nice! Very glad I got this for Christmas.


----------



## reflex99

my usb ports are brokeded

do you think NZXT will replace them?


----------



## Danja

Do all of the lines from the fan controller produce the same voltage? Since I'll have my h70 connected to the motherboard header, I'm thinking of hooking up the rear fan cable to the second top fan and control them independently. I want all of my LEDs to glow


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


my usb ports are brokeded

do you think NZXT will replace them?


yes they will.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


time to mod the 900 now... muhahaha lol


make a Hello Kitty case


my wife and daughter will like that... not me. haha


----------



## Jaguarbamf

NO FRIGGIN WAY









It lives!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


NO FRIGGIN WAY









It lives!

Thanks a bunch!


you always have to use standoff. this is a rule of life.

Now go my padawan. Learn the ways of the force


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I've never used standoffs in any of my other builds before. lol
I was like "w t f are these for?". lol


----------



## esproductions

Damn, I went snowboarding for 3 days and I come back and we have like 10 new owners LOL.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Where would be the best place to mount my H70 when it comes in? I was thinking on the drive bays like I saw some others did.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


I've never used standoffs in any of my other builds before. lol
I was like "w t f are these for?". lol


It is possible to break your board if you don't use them.

The best place to mount the H70 is in the back, like everyone does it.

It won't reach the front


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


Where would be the best place to mount my H70 when it comes in? I was thinking on the drive bays like I saw some others did.


Yeah I just tried putting the H70 radiator in the front drive bay and the tubes are too short to reach. Mounting it in the back seems to work fine for me. The max I ever see for my CPU is 50 C as exhaust.


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


my usb ports are brokeded

do you think NZXT will replace them?


Yes. I got a replacement front bezel for my NZXT Vulcan for free... As well as a bunch of fans. If you need a few more of those 200mm led fans, give them a call. You'll likely get them for free.


----------



## chiefo0306

Just got my white phantom and i love it. 2 questions though. Has anyone else had trouble removing the second hard drive bay? Mine is so tight the screws are just stripping. Also my hd audio cable isnt reaching so im stuck with using the AC'97. Is using it that bad? I usually use my front panel audio for my turtle beaches.


----------



## phelixnyc

Same here the hd audio header doesn't reach.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

what kind of fans would you guys recommend for the front intake?

and anyone know where to buy the 190mm nzxt fan in Canada?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

has anyone put a rasa 240 kit on there phantom yet? if so is there pix? Looking to put one in mine and from what i understand theres no mounting the 360 inside this case


----------



## esproductions

Owners list updated again. Keep 'em coming guys


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2;11825930*
> what kind of fans would you guys recommend for the front intake?
> 
> and anyone know where to buy the 190mm nzxt fan in Canada?


Yes. Memory Express carries them. http://www.memoryexpress.com/


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT;11828759*
> Yes. Memory Express carries them. http://www.memoryexpress.com/


I don't see it on their website.


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11826678*
> has anyone put a rasa 240 kit on there phantom yet? if so is there pix? Looking to put one in mine and from what i understand theres no mounting the 360 inside this case


I second this question? Will a RX240 fit in the case? or only RS240? What about the 360s?


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11829087*
> I don't see it on their website.


thx but anyone know where to buy the silent 200mm version in Canada?

37.5 db is like sky train noise can't stand it -_-

see reference
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fs_200rb


----------



## phelixnyc

Question for anyone who owns a black phantom, has anyone noticed pealing paint in the interior of the case?


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2;11825930*
> what kind of fans would you guys recommend for the front intake?
> 
> and anyone know where to buy the 190mm nzxt fan in Canada?


Call NZXT, they will send you fans FOR FREE. Their customer service is incredible.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phelixnyc;11835165*
> Question for anyone who owns a black phantom, has anyone noticed pealing paint in the interior of the case?


I've only had the case for about a week now but so far the paint has held up extremely well. The only thing that has bothered me is that the fan control unit has a minor crack where one of the screws is supposed to go. I'm just waiting on a reply from NZXT Support about that. Probably get an email from them tomorrow.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout;11835214*
> I've only had the case for about a week now but so far the paint has held up extremely well. The only thing that has bothered me is that the fan control unit has a minor crack where one of the screws is supposed to go. I'm just waiting on a reply from NZXT Support about that. Probably get an email from them tomorrow.


Maybe I am reiterating this too much, but they will most likely replace it for free at no cost to you.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11835409*
> Maybe I am reiterating this too much, but they will most likely replace it for free at no cost to you.


Haha the only reason I bothered contacting NZXT Support is because of reading your posts about them replacing parts for free and throwing in fans and what not. thanks


----------



## phelixnyc

Well it seems that the paint is peeling on both sides on the bottom towards the back like I said in earlier post on the side panel track. I've owned it for no more than six days, I think I need to contact newegg or nxzt.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout;11835525*
> Haha the only reason I bothered contacting NZXT Support is because of reading your posts about them replacing parts for free and throwing in fans and what not. thanks


Yup yup!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phelixnyc;11835610*
> Well it seems that the paint is peeling on both sides on the bottom towards the back like I said in earlier post on the side panel track. I've owned it for no more than six days, I think I need to contact newegg or nxzt.


I'd say contact NZXT first. Call them even. It's the "corporate" number on their site. There's an option for customer service. They'll take care of you! They definitely took care of me.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phelixnyc;11835165*
> Question for anyone who owns a black phantom, has anyone noticed pealing paint in the interior of the case?


Paint is perfect.. only issue with paint is scratchs from the door.. troubleshooting the difference issues and doing custom stuff i've pulled the door ALOT.


----------



## rlssetiawan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11821695*
> my usb ports are brokeded
> 
> do you think NZXT will replace them?


Check the upper USB port cable header, it was flip over on the header when i recieved he case.


----------



## CjGemini

Count me in


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11835171*
> Call NZXT, they will send you fans FOR FREE. Their customer service is incredible.


isn't that scamming them? my fans are not broken...


----------



## jire

Can I join you guys?


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2;11838915*
> isn't that scamming them? my fans are not broken...


No, no. Not at all. I did not meat that. When I bought my Vulcan case from them, I wanted more fans like the ones I had. I called with every intention to make an order and they sent them to me for free. I'm not at all advising to call for free fans for the hell of it.


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;11839346*
> No, no. Not at all. I did not meat that. When I bought my Vulcan case from them, I wanted more fans like the ones I had. I called with every intention to make an order and they sent them to me for free. I'm not at all advising to call for free fans for the hell of it.


That may be, but it must be said that they really do have great customer support!


----------



## gr8whitephantom

here is mine... running great, but still waiting on HD6970 gpu and a couple of other things


----------



## JoePhoto

Looks good gr8whitephantom, but a few suggestions:

Flip the PSU. Once you have a GPU there it will rob the fresh air from it. Cable management will also be nicer with the cables next to the mobo tray. I know... you like the blue... but it will make a cool 'ground effect' of blue outside the case.









Also, the long cpu power cable, run that behind and over. Flip the 'push' Megahelems fan so it's power cord is hidden.

Run the optical drive cables (power and sata) through the fan-control hole in the top.

Lose the 2nd HDD bay. Frees up airflow from the second side fan for fresh air to the GPU.

Also, have you tried mounting the megahalems exhausting to the top 200mm? May work a little nicer.


----------



## gr8whitephantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11843721*
> Looks good gr8whitephantom, but a few suggestions:
> 
> Flip the PSU. Once you have a GPU there it will rob the fresh air from it. Cable management will also be nicer with the cables next to the mobo tray. I know... you like the blue... but it will make a cool 'ground effect' of blue outside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the long cpu power cable, run that behind and over. Flip the 'push' Megahelems fan so it's power cord is hidden.
> 
> Run the optical drive cables (power and sata) through the fan-control hole in the top.
> 
> Lose the 2nd HDD bay. Frees up airflow from the second side fan for fresh air to the GPU.
> 
> Also, have you tried mounting the megahalems exhausting to the top 200mm? May work a little nicer.


Thanks for the input!! The long cpu power cable is now behind and over (did it the other day after I got an extension) I actually thought about turning the Megahalems when I was putting everything together, but I kept seeing people say to run it how I have it. Ill try to turn it tomorrow. Ill run the optical cables through the fan hole in a few. Not sure if Im going to keep this psu yet. I should have waited and bought a modular one, but I didnt want to wait for one in the mail







... hahaha... It has so many friggin cables I wont ever use that its just a real pain on the cable mgmt...









Thanks again for the tips though... Ill be sure to work on it tomorrow


----------



## JoePhoto

No, I understand about non-modular PSUs, lol. Check out my system a few pages back. Hiding them all is a pain.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club-32.html#post11802112


----------



## gr8whitephantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11844985*
> No, I understand about non-modular PSUs, lol. Check out my system a few pages back. Hiding them all is a pain.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club-32.html#post11802112


Wow!! you have an awesome setup!! Im gonna get me some of those white cables... I just gotta after seing yours!


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8whitephantom;11845638*
> Wow!! you have an awesome setup!! Im gonna get me some of those white cables... I just gotta after seing yours!


Thanks, that was the easiest cosmetic upgrade I've done in a long time.


----------



## Danja

I have a fan question. I got a Xigmatek F2006 to put on the side panel. I was really hoping to use it as an intake but the screw holes are only flush against the case if I have it pushing air out (see the newegg screenshots; the fan is asymmetric). Is there a good way of flipping it around so that it pushes air in? I could take long screws and just put it in backwards, but the plastic is really thin and I'm afraid it will break. I was thinking of cutting an eraser, gluing it in front of the screw holes, and then just pushing a screw through it to make a hole. The eraser would support the plastic and guard against the pressure of the screws, and possibly dampen vibration. Would this work?

On a side note, I'm impressed with the quality of the fan. I tested it outside the case and it survived me sticking my fingers straight into the blades (I'm a genius). Cool fan!


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I'm buying CF 6850's to put into my Phantom tomorrow, but I'll need some more power lol.

Should I use a dual PSU setup inside the case?

I was going to put it where there's 5 HDD bays and use rubber studs for anti-vibration.
I'll have the psu mounted backwards so that the air from the side fans blows in the psu and the cables will be on the cable management side panel.

Should I go for it? Any comments?


----------



## reflex99

650w is more than enough for CF 6850s


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Using 2 hdd's (5,400 & 7,200rpm)
cpu uses about 160 watts w/ overclock
H70
all of the phantom's case fans
6 usb devices (yes, I use 6 at all times)

Plan on heavily overclocking the 6850's.

650 watts will be enough?


----------



## xinhang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


Using 2 hdd's (5,400 & 7,200rpm)
cpu uses about 160 watts w/ overclock
H70
all of the phantom's case fans
6 usb devices (yes, I use 6 at all times)

Plan on heavily overclocking the 6850's.

650 watts will be enough?


I think it should be enough, but i would get more wattage just to be safe


----------



## roses_108

Just got my red one the other day and I love it. It's half as cool as my older case. I can game for hours now without any problems







totally worth the money and it looks awesome too.


----------



## RJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I don't see it on their website.


At Memory Express the NZXT 200 mm fans are listed in the 140 mm fan section...a little confusing, but I guess they were too lazy to start a new product heading for over-sized fans.

For the front 140 mm fan I used a Thermalright X-Silent 140 mm (20.9 dBA). The screw holes didn't line-up perfectly bu I used a wood screw (pointy tip) to find the elusive 4th screw hole. LOL

Just a word of warning to everyone, if you install the extra 200 mm fans, make sure the the NZXT sticker on the center of the fan is secure before installing. The sticker came off of my 200 mm fan in the top of the machine, stuck in the blades and burnt the motor out in the fan; it happened really fast too! I had to remove the radiator to replace it...quite a hassle.


----------



## roses_108

Hey guys a question for you all. Like I said earlier I just got my phantom case and love it. I was wondering how do I connect up the side panel fans and the one at the back? My friend installed the mother board on mine but only hooked the big one on the top of the case, thanks.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roses_108;11855309*
> Hey guys a question for you all. Like I said earlier I just got my phantom case and love it. I was wondering how do I connect up the side panel fans and the one at the back? My friend installed the mother board on mine but only hooked the big one on the top of the case, thanks.


The cables for those go to the fan controller by default, so they are tie-wrapped behind the motherboard. The rear exhaust should already be plugged in, but you'll need to route the side panel fans wires. I recommend running them underneath the front hard drive bay.


----------



## mingyang

done


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;11848327*
> Using 2 hdd's (5,400 & 7,200rpm)
> cpu uses about 160 watts w/ overclock
> H70
> all of the phantom's case fans
> 6 usb devices (yes, I use 6 at all times)
> 
> Plan on heavily overclocking the 6850's.
> 
> 650 watts will be enough?


650 is plenty. 6850s are very miserly with the power. Your system would be lucky to use 500 watts with furmark. SLI 460s with an OCd i7 use less than 500.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;11851269*
> I think it should be enough, but i would get more wattage just to be safe


And just how much more do you think you need to be -safe-? I mean, he may as well go 1500 watts right? Since it's not your money or anything.


----------



## [\/]Paris

So jealous, want one of these NOW.


----------



## roses_108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11855648*
> The cables for those go to the fan controller by default, so they are tie-wrapped behind the motherboard. The rear exhaust should already be plugged in, but you'll need to route the side panel fans wires. I recommend running them underneath the front hard drive bay.


OK so I need to plug the cables for those fans into the fan controller correct?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roses_108;11856539*
> OK so I need to plug the cables for those fans into the fan controller correct?


Kind-of. At the controller, there are extensions already plugged in. You need to plug the fans into the extensions, found behind the mobo.


----------



## roses_108

OK so those connectors are the ones with the little panel symbol's on the tag telling me which one goes in which right?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roses_108;11856679*
> OK so those connectors are the ones with the little panel symbol's on the tag telling me which one goes in which right?


Yessir


----------



## roses_108

Thanks that's what I thought too and the same goes with all the other included fans I assume?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT;11853625*
> At Memory Express the NZXT 200 mm fans are listed in the 140 mm fan section...a little confusing, but I guess they were too lazy to start a new product heading for over-sized fans.
> 
> For the front 140 mm fan I used a Thermalright X-Silent 140 mm (20.9 dBA). The screw holes didn't line-up perfectly bu I used a wood screw (pointy tip) to find the elusive 4th screw hole. LOL
> 
> Just a word of warning to everyone, if you install the extra 200 mm fans, make sure the the NZXT sticker on the center of the fan is secure before installing. The sticker came off of my 200 mm fan in the top of the machine, stuck in the blades and burnt the motor out in the fan; it happened really fast too! I had to remove the radiator to replace it...quite a hassle.


just wondering can you fit the 140 mm on the back exhuast fan?

so only 3 holes line up? 4th one didn't? would a 120mm line up then?

btw can you post a picture of your front intake fan ^_^?


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11857603*
> just wondering can you fit the 140 mm on the back exhuast fan?
> 
> so only 3 holes line up? 4th one didn't? would a 120mm line up then?


I was able to get a 120mm fan to line up with all four holes properly. If it means anything I used the screws that came with the case and labeled for use in the front intake. I'm just waiting on NZXT to release the 200 mm fans for the top with LEDs on them.


----------



## roses_108

lol got it working had a look and noticed that the fan controller it's self wasn't hooked up to the psu. Now all fans are working and it's even cooler, thanks guys.


----------



## For Victory

What are the best modifications you can make yourself to improve air cooling with this case?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout;11857622*
> I was able to get a 120mm fan to line up with all four holes properly. If it means anything I used the screws that came with the case and labeled for use in the front intake. I'm just waiting on NZXT to release the 200 mm fans for the top with LEDs on them.


Shoot them an email, they'll send you one. I got one free that way.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11857995*
> Shoot them an email, they'll send you one. I got one free that way.


Yup yup. That, or you can call them, which I found to be easier. They were out of these around Christmas time. They should be in stock now.


----------



## Breakbeat

For those that got fans from NZXT how long did it take to receive them?
I talked to someone on the 23rd. They said they would send me a fan but i still havent received anything.


----------



## RiiiE

i have this case, its awesome


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11858577*
> For those that got fans from NZXT how long did it take to receive them?
> I talked to someone on the 23rd. They said they would send me a fan but i still havent received anything.


Then definitely call. I received mine extremely quick (3 days).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiiiE;11858582*
> i have this case, its awesome


Fixed. Gotta link directly to the image, not the image page.


----------



## puffsNasco

what do you say to them to get a free fan cuz i want one too ^_^


----------



## phantomphenom

Hey guys, been looming around this forum for over a year now and never intended to join, but i finally did lol. I will be getting the white version of this case, but for starters, there is a case fan i see of frozen cpu and i was wondering if anyone knows first hand how this is supposed to be installed...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5306/fan-260/250mm_Silent_LED_Case_Fan_-_Black_Frame_-_Blue.html?tl=g36c435s1104

I ask because it looks awfully big to go inside the case. I will be using a noctua dh14 cooler and i was wondering can this fan be mounted OUTSIDE OF THE SIDE PANEL and be able to alter its appearance to match the case? I want to mount it on the outside of the case and then tidy it up to make it look so its not an eyesore outside the case!


----------



## For Victory

Which aftermarket case fans seem to work the best with the Phantom?


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11858577*
> For those that got fans from NZXT how long did it take to receive them?
> I talked to someone on the 23rd. They said they would send me a fan but i still havent received anything.


I did the same thing, but you have to figure in christmas, and new years as they probably do no shipping around that time. And someone said they were out of stock around christmas so i'd give it until the 6th or 7th and if they still havent came call them


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11744585*
> Woops I guess I missed it sorry, yeah, it's just double sided tape haha.
> 
> Mount it here: I think it looks much better and the cables are easier to manage too.


Agreed, It looks dead sexy right there!


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11744585*
> Woops I guess I missed it sorry, yeah, it's just double sided tape haha.
> 
> Mount it here: I think it looks much better and the cables are easier to manage too.


I have to ask, why is there a card reader mounted inside?


----------



## LPRaver89

My black Phantom gets here Tuesday!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dembo1305;11865397*
> I have to ask, why is there a card reader mounted inside?


So I could hide a USB wireless adapter inside the case but I bought a PCI-E one anyways lol.


----------



## dembo1305

Ahh, makes sense


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dembo1305;11868742*
> I have to ask, why is there a card reader mounted inside?


Double post?


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11868765*
> Double post?


Sorry edited my last.. i though it didnt' post.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

does anyone know a possible way to get a Left side (from front) panel? I want to do a viewing window mod to my case but dont want to mess up my current one if I can't get a replacement...


----------



## gr8whitephantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11868822*
> does anyone know a possible way to get a Left side (from front) panel? I want to do a viewing window mod to my case but dont want to mess up my current one if I can't get a replacement...


http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20wi.htm


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Also does anyone have problems with there power button? mine sticks causing the system to power-on for 3 sec then power off...


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


Also does anyone have problems with there power button? mine sticks causing the system to power-on for 3 sec then power off...


Shoot NZXT an email. They should replace it for free.


----------



## Zolutar

I'd like to join in on the club. Heres some pics of my beast, still got some work to do, more to come.








































I have some custom work planned on the case LED's and I think I will be going with green leds and fans.....but this is a good start


----------



## esproductions

Wow that is sick! What fans are those up top? I'm assuming they aren't the NZXT ones? Awesome setup you've got.


----------



## Zolutar

those are the Coolermaster 200's in red, they do kinda fit, though only 2 of the 8 holes actually line up on the fan to the case holes, but enough to do the job of securing them. I am a Xigmatek fan myself and didnt notice they had 200's available now which from my reading seem to fit. I gotta update some specs as well. I had a raid array fail (which later found to be a sata cable failure) which led to a flurrey of new parts purchasing lol.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11870091*
> Also does anyone have problems with there power button? mine sticks causing the system to power-on for 3 sec then power off...


I called NZXT and they're replacing mine lol.
It wasn't even a problem I had, they just wanted to send me one????
I asked for Hard drive bay replacements and they said they'd include the entire power button setup.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;11877468*
> I called NZXT and they're replacing mine lol.
> It wasn't even a problem I had, they just wanted to send me one????
> I asked for Hard drive bay replacements and they said they'd include the entire power button setup.


LOL very nice. I emailed them last night, hopefully get a reply sometime tomorrow..


----------



## puffsNasco

i got denied mine, maybe i should p hone them up

" http://www.nzxt.com/new/buy.php?wtb_country=North+America here is a
list of authorized distributor and retailer in Canada. Please put "Canada"
on the second drop down list to view the stores."


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Mine just got accepted. They are sending me a full power button assembly free of charge.. Is it the assembly thats the problem though? or is it the top plastic cover?


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;11877468*
> I called NZXT and they're replacing mine lol.
> It wasn't even a problem I had, they just wanted to send me one????
> I asked for Hard drive bay replacements and they said they'd include the entire power button setup.


LOL. I can't stress it enough. They LIKE giving stuff away free. It's crazy!


----------



## Zeph

Hi,

I'm going to buy a Phantom White next week, and I also need a new cooler.
I've read most of the thread but still have a question, I know the H70 doesnt fit with the big side fan, but does the H50 fit?


----------



## Zolutar

I cant say for the Corsair coolers, the the CoolIt ECO ALC fits perfectly fine with no issues.


----------



## Zeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;11886222*
> I cant say for the Corsair coolers, the the CoolIt ECO ALC fits perfectly fine with no issues.


Does it also fit with both top fans?


----------



## LPRaver89

Just got mine and got all of my components in it. Wow this thing is a beast. I was able to fit my Corsair H70 in it with the barbs at the bottom with no interference with the top 200mm fan.


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;11889839*
> Just got mine and got all of my components in it. Wow this thing is a beast. I was able to fit my Corsair H70 in it with the barbs at the bottom with no interference with the top 200mm fan.


Nice. Im just got my H70 in today but am still waiting to get my Sandybridge stuff and fans from NZXT before i can piece it all together. It sucks having the case sitting there empty.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11890787*
> Nice. Im just got my H70 in today but am still waiting to get my Sandybridge stuff and fans from NZXT before i can piece it all together. It sucks having the case sitting there empty.


Yeah I hate when your stuff is never there all at once. Yeah i was worried that id have to modify something but it fits perfectly.


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeph;11886603*
> Does it also fit with both top fans?


Judge for yourself on the previous page
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club-42.html#post11876799

My case is definatly a revised version, I noticed from some of the pictures the screw holes for the rear case fans are elongated on my case, as compared to images of other cases in this thread, which allows for the rads for the eco, and I am sure for the Corsair products to fit with adequate clearance for the top fans.

Now if they would make the rear grille flat so I could mount the second fan on the exterior of the case would kick ass


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;11892281*
> Judge for yourself on the previous page
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club-42.html#post11876799
> 
> My case is definatly a revised version, I noticed from some of the pictures the screw holes for the rear case fans are elongated on my case, as compared to images of other cases in this thread, which allows for the rads for the eco, and I am sure for the Corsair products to fit with adequate clearance for the top fans.
> 
> Now if they would make the rear grille flat so I could mount the second fan on the exterior of the case would kick ass


I too noticed the elongated holes on the back of the case.


----------



## Versa

I remember getting this case, I liked the white version more than the black, Red was good but I need white and black to match my furniture


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeph;11885542*
> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to buy a Phantom White next week, and I also need a new cooler.
> I've read most of the thread but still have a question, I know the H70 doesnt fit with the big side fan, but does the H50 fit?


both should fit without a side 200mm fan installed. I have my h50 installed into it now.


----------



## phelixnyc

I am having problems with the headphone header, it doesn't reach if I wanted to use the hd audio for the front panel, is their an extension for the cables? No matter how I work the cables they don't reach the input on my mobo.


----------



## criminal

Count me in!


----------



## Danja

Here's my rig. I've been wanting to actively cool my 4870 so I was pretty disappointed when my Xigmatech F2006 slim 200mm fan did not fit on the side panel next to my h70. As you can see from my pictures, I came up with a DIY solution. I'm very happy with the results; Furmark temps at 810 mHz core dropped from ~80/95/87 to ~70/80/74. It actually can run Crysis without crashing now







.

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/Danja91/Monolith/

P.S. Those Ultra side fans that I used are LOUD! I ended up using one in-line resistor that came with the h70 behind the h70 fan splitter, and the other behind the side panel fan-splitter. The reason was because even at the lowest setting on the fan controller, the Ultras were too darn loud! I have to quickly crank up the side panel slider upon boot or else one of the fans won't start (always the same one for some reason) but then I can move it back down to the lowest setting and both fans will spin quietly.

P.P.S. Please look at the pictures of the top panel. Notice the slight curvature near the power button. Is this normal, or is my panel not sitting right? I checked and there seem to be no obstructions underneath. I only noticed it after installing the second top fan but it might have been there before as well.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phelixnyc;11893720*
> I am having problems with the headphone header, it doesn't reach if I wanted to use the hd audio for the front panel, is their an extension for the cables? No matter how I work the cables they don't reach the input on my mobo.


I had the same problem, I couldnt plug in my Hd audio so i had to go with the old analog plug because of its extended reach.


----------



## esproductions

NZXT sells the front panel audio extensions, sleeved too


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11894646*
> NZXT sells the front panel audio extensions, sleeved too


Beautiful... I wonder if I can mooch one if I call them, Where have you seen them, I checked their site and couldnt find one.


----------



## JoePhoto

I cut the audio header out of the pre-tied cable bunch and ran straight across the back panel and out next to the power supply. It just barely reached


----------



## LPRaver89

My baby. Now I just need some better graphics cards. I apologize for the crap picture ill get a better one later.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11894698*
> I cut the audio header out of the pre-tied cable bunch and ran straight across the back panel and out next to the power supply. It just barely reached


I might need to try that.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;11894693*
> Beautiful... I wonder if I can mooch one if I call them, Where have you seen them, I checked their site and couldnt find one.


http://www.amazon.com/CB-FRPAN-Individually-Sleeved-Speaker-Premium/dp/B003ZDNXZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294207721&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: NZXT CB-FRPAN Individually Sleeved Front Panel Speaker, HDD LED, P LED, Reset, Power Set Premium Cable (300mm, Black): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## phelixnyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11895150*
> Amazon.com: NZXT CB-FRPAN Individually Sleeved Front Panel Speaker, HDD LED, P LED, Reset, Power Set Premium Cable (300mm, Black): Electronics


I took a look at the link and the the extender doesn't include hd audio at all.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phelixnyc;11896716*
> I took a look at the link and the the extender doesn't include hd audio at all.


Woops look like you're right. I read front panel audio.. lol.


----------



## Zeph

Yay I'm going to order my phantom tomorow and it'll arrive friday....I just can't decide between black and white, I'm all about black cases but the white one really looks awesome thanks to little black they put in it...the black one is fully black and from the pictures it seems to loose a bit....I wish I could see both in front of me before buying...

What are your opininions? Black vs White...


----------



## JoePhoto

White FTW, lol


----------



## puffsNasco

black gets alot of finger prints and stuff on it so it looks bad


----------



## chiefo0306

Question. Would leaving the door for the 5.25" bays open be better for temperatures because of the mesh covers on them?


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11890787*
> Nice. Im just got my H70 in today but am still waiting to get my Sandybridge stuff and fans from NZXT before i can piece it all together. It sucks having the case sitting there empty.


I know how you feel, I got y white phantom for christmas, It has been setting there for two weeks now, lol.
Also waiting for sandy bridge & Other components.


----------



## xinhang

Does NZXT require receipt for warranty purpose?


----------



## h a x m o r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;11902448*
> Does NZXT require receipt for warranty purpose?


We, NZXT, will ask for a copy of your invoice/receipt for warranty purposes.


----------



## Breakbeat

Can someone who has thier system set up let me know if there would be enough room if i removed the 2nd hard drive bay to put an air duct from the bottom to the top of the case and squeeze by a 570gtx video card? (10.5inches)

Im thinking creating a duct like that and mounting my H70 in it would be the only way to get cool air to my H70 and blow the warm air out the case.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h a x m o r;11902909*
> We, NZXT, will ask for a copy of your invoice/receipt for warranty purposes.


NZXT REP? seriously?


----------



## phelixnyc

They ask for invoice usually faxed, scanned and/or e-mailed.


----------



## rlssetiawan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeph;11900409*
> Yay I'm going to order my phantom tomorow and it'll arrive friday....I just can't decide between black and white, I'm all about black cases but the white one really looks awesome thanks to little black they put in it...the black one is fully black and from the pictures it seems to loose a bit....I wish I could see both in front of me before buying...
> 
> What are your opininions? Black vs White...


white







:thumbsups:thumbsups


----------



## Breakbeat

Both are nice, Black really shows off fingerprints and dust though.
Just like a car, if you dont want to clean it as much go white.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h a x m o r;11902909*
> We, NZXT, will ask for a copy of your invoice/receipt for warranty purposes.


we have a nzxt hardware rep ?!

<3

Can you get me one of these:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI8DRhxdrlE[/ame[/URL]]

pretty please?


----------



## LPRaver89

I have the black one and it does show fingerprints but how often do you go around needlessly touching it besides the front door?


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11904257*
> we have a nzxt hardware rep ?!
> 
> <3
> 
> Can you get me one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty please?


Omg, Me WANT!!!!!


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;11906874*
> Omg, Me WANT!!!!!


wow I want one too...


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys I'll be joining the club soon, however I purchased the Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler with the case.

I see the user "TimeToLiveCustoms" has it mounted and it looks pretty comfartable with enough room.

However Will I be able to add a 200MM fan on the side? or is that out of the question? I might think of getting the side panel modded I love to look at my PC parts from time to time









I did not make a big mistake getting Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler with the NZXT Phantom case did I?


----------



## Breakbeat

Unfortuantly i do not know the anwser but a lot of people arent even using the side fan so its a "big mistake" if they both can't fit.

Everything im finding from Google says not with the side fan.


----------



## Greatskeem

^^^

That is not good Breakbeat







I was happy with my purchase I had everything planned out I saw it neatly seated in the video.

Anyone here have the cooler with the case? How are you finding it so far?


----------



## Breakbeat

http://techarkade.com/component/content/article/390-noctua-nh-d14-cpu-cooler-review.html?start=4

Shows they got good results with your cooler in a phantom, but i do not think they had the side fan on. Another site said they were able to put a 140mm fan in the 200 spot with the cooler.

http://www.computerforum.com/187519-installing-noctua-nh-d14-nzxt-phantom-pics-included.html


----------



## JoePhoto

Just finished! I started to cut the hole for an acrylic window, but I ended up liking the mesh instead.

Mesh removed:










Test cut to see if the dremel could do it:










First blood:










Went through 4 #264 Fiberglass reinforced cut-off wheels:










Mesh back on, decided to try this instead of the window:










Painted dual fan panel to look better behind mesh:










Small geek-gasm at this point:










Carnage:










And finally, sooooooo worth it:


----------



## zeheero

Anyone know how to register for warranty when you buy the case?
I just bought mine when it was on sale in Newegg. Anyone know?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Has anyone mounted a 240 rad with the 2 top 200mm fans? i cant get mine to fit without hitting the screws for the block... its an AM3 platform as well.. thanks in advance.


----------



## Greatskeem

@Breakbeat

Thanks man, I was actually thinking of doing something very stupid, Not use the cooler at all...try to sell it or keep it for emergencies.

I can just use the i7 2600K stock cooler,which is pretty good and the same one that comes with the i7 980x.

Also can I get 2x 140MM or are they 120MM :S fans on the side to be in Blue? or are they Blue led already?

I would also like a blue led fan on the front and an extra 200MM fan on the top if at all possible in Blue Led, is the one 200MM fan Included on top in blue led?

I know it sounds stupid, But I would like it shine Blue









Can you guys recommend the best fans that will achieve this for the NZXT Phantom case, thank you.


----------



## Zeph

I was looking at the different places esproductions installed the h50 and I got a question, if I put my h50 in the front like that, won't the heat from the radiator remain inside the case?


----------



## Chalderm

Yes it could leave heated air in the case....IMHO the best place besides the rear to mount an H50 is in the second 200mm hole if you look back in this thread me and ES did mods for this. I included in my post a drawing I did with measurements for a bracket, check it out might be worth making a bracket and putting it up there.


----------



## Zeph

Yeah that's what I'm planning on doing since I want the fans on the side to help cool my graphic card. How hard is it to mount it in the second 200mm hole?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeph*


I was looking at the different places esproductions installed the h50 and I got a question, if I put my h50 in the front like that, won't the heat from the radiator remain inside the case?


It wouldn't be as bad if you had top or side exhaust fans installed, but as Chalderm said, the best place to mount the rad is probably the second top 200mm fan slot, using a self-fab bracket.


----------



## h a x m o r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


we have a nzxt hardware rep ?!

<3

Can you get me one of these:






pretty please?


I can't really give a set out to an individual on request. This item is not for sell and can only be received for/from promotions. What I can do is talk to our marketing to put up a giveaway for this blade and helmet set. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Zolutar

My new fans are on order, but heres a peek at my first ever case mod!










Here begins the return of my green machine!


----------



## esproductions

That is SWEET


----------



## Zeph

Yay already received email saying my case will be arriving tomorow, I'll post pictures when it happens =P

PS: I choose the white one, couldnt resist to have a Stormtrooper looking case in my room xD


----------



## xinhang

Why wouldn't people just use regular air cooler instead of these H50 and H70? From review these pre-made water cooler perform worse than high end tower cooler and they are a pain in the ass to mount.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;11913065*
> My new fans are on order, but heres a peek at my first ever case mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here begins the return of my green machine!


eww green how come no one make pink modes:band:


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;11914551*
> Why wouldn't people just use regular air cooler instead of these H50 and H70? From review these pre-made water cooler perform worse than high end tower cooler and they are a pain in the ass to mount.


They are not a pain to mount. But mounting optimally can involve a little added work depending on your personal preference, but its easy to put it as your back/top exaust. A tower cooler is always going to blow air into your case something you can avoid with the H50/H70 and it really doenst give you any options on how you can install it. In the Phantom you can mount a H50/70 and still use the 200mm side fan. Something you cannot with most of the larger tower coolers. I also haven't seen anything that says with *"both"* fans on that they perform worse than tower coolers. I personally also thing they look better (less cluttered) and I like that the motherboard doesn't support its weight.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeheero;11909194*
> Anyone know how to register for warranty when you buy the case?
> I just bought mine when it was on sale in Newegg. Anyone know?


You shouldn't need to. As long as you can show proof of purchase, it's covered... in my experience.


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11914682*
> eww green how come no one make pink modes:band:


cuz there are no pink LED's


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;11913065*
> My new fans are on order, but heres a peek at my first ever case mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here begins the return of my green machine!


Dem Greenz are so AWESOME!

DO want!


----------



## zeheero

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REGISTER WITH NZXT? I BOUGHT A CASE WITH THEM A FEW DAYS AGO BUT THEY DIDN'T INCLUDE ANY THING I CAN FILL OUT TO MAIL TO THEM.........I WANT TO HAVE THAT WARRANTY.......PLZ ANYONE...


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;11909866*
> @Breakbeat
> 
> Am I able to get 2x 140MM or are they 120MM :S fans on the side to be in Blue? or are they Blue led already?
> 
> I would also like a blue led fan on the front and an extra 200MM fan on the top if at all possible in Blue Led, is the one 200MM fan Included on top in blue led?
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, But I would like it shine Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys recommend the best fans that will achieve this for the NZXT Phantom case, thank you.(recommend compatible brands with the case)


Anyone? I need to know as I'm doing bulk shipping so everything comes at once,as shipping is expensive over here in Australia.

Thank you. Or even suggest what I need Instead of spending extra, just the essentials for cooling.

The system will be the one I have in my sig as well as:

1x Gigabyte Gtx 470 Super OC
1x i5 2500k
1x ASUS P8P67 PRO Motherboard
1x Zalman cooler for my current GTX470


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;11918203*
> Anyone? I need to know as I'm doing bulk shipping so everything comes at once,as shipping is expensive over here in Australia.
> 
> Thank you. Or even suggest what I need Instead of spending extra, just the essentials for cooling.
> 
> The system will be the one I have in my sig as well as:
> 
> 1x Gigabyte Gtx 470 Super OC
> 1x i5 2500k
> 1x ASUS P8P67 PRO Motherboard
> 1x Zalman cooler for my current GTX470


The side panel can hold three fans: a 200mm fan (which supposedly isn't 200m), and two 120mm fans. The two 120mm fans are included, but they DO NOT have blue LED's on them; you will need to buy your own if you want to have the blue color. The front can hold either a 120mm or 140mm fan, but this is not included standard. The top has one fan, which contains blue LED's already, and an extra space where a separate fan can be placed. You can buy NZXT 200mm fans to go there as well as on the side panel, but they do not sell ones with blue LED's yet, but I'm hoping they do soon so I can grab me some as well XD. Also for these fans I would make sure they have 3-pin connectors so that you can just plug them into the fan controller on the top of the case. Hope that helps!


----------



## Greatskeem

@ibfreeekout

Thank you man it helps alot, I was thinking of these fans on the side 120MM:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=15952

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=15760

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=8022

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=4995

As for a 200MM on the side, I'll pass on this...unless it is advised?

As for the front I'll buy one of the above, which ever one you think is best, thanks.


----------



## Breakbeat

You wont be able to fit your NH-D14 with the side fan. I wouldnt worry about it unless after you set everything up you temps are too high. I doubt it will be needed as there is plenty of air flow, expecially if you are only running one graphic card. Any good 140mm will work on the front. Considering that you have fan controllers as a part of the case i would get the fastest/quietest of the bunch and tune it to you liking.


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11919020*
> You wont be able to fit your NH-D14 with the side fan. I wouldnt worry about it unless after you set everything up you temps are too high. I doubt it will be needed as there is plenty of air flow, expecially if you are only running one graphic card. Any good 140mm will work on the front. Considering that you have fan controllers as a part of the case i would get the fastest/quietest of the bunch and tune it to you liking.


Well I'll be doing SLI, I have a original Gigabyte GTX 470 for now which is the one that runs hot, I have purchased a Zalman Cooler for that and a Gigabyte Super OC which is 20% more efficient in temperatures and 10-14% in performance.

The case as it is really good looking, I got the white even though I was planning Black(no stock) I'm more buying these fans for Cosmetic purposes that provide same performance as the stock ones.

I'll get a 140MM Blue Led and replace the two side 120MM fans with quality and efficient Blue Led fans.

I just don't know which brands are compatible and which is the best bang for buck.

Anyways thank you guys for the help, I'll see what I can get for my budget.


----------



## Amphetamines

Is it possible to fit a CM 212+ and the 200m side fan into the phantom?

Cheers.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;11919110*
> Well I'll be doing SLI, I have a original Gigabyte GTX 470 for now which is the one that runs hot, I have purchased a Zalman Cooler for that and a Gigabyte Super OC which is 20% more efficient in temperatures and 10-14% in performance.
> 
> The case as it is really good looking, I got the white even though I was planning Black(no stock) I'm more buying these fans for Cosmetic purposes that provide same performance as the stock ones.
> 
> I'll get a 140MM Blue Led and replace the two side 120MM fans with quality and efficient Blue Led fans.
> 
> I just don't know which brands are compatible and which is the best bang for buck.
> 
> Anyways thank you guys for the help, I'll see what I can get for my budget.


Try check out these 120mm fans. I bought 4 of them with some dust filters.


----------



## Greatskeem

@phantomphenom

Thank you man, so pretty much something similar to those fans with dust filters and I'm set?

I'll be getting 1x 140MM for front and is there a need for an extra fan on top?

Thank you guys and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amphetamines;11919118*
> Is it possible to fit a CM 212+ and the 200m side fan into the phantom?
> 
> Cheers.


From one of haxor's posts:
It is measured ~183mm from the motherboard without a side fan installed. It'll be ~153mm with a side fan installed, since it is 30mm in depth.

Looks like if the cooler is less then 150mm you are good.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;11919369*
> @phantomphenom
> 
> Thank you man, so pretty much something similar to those fans with dust filters and I'm set?
> 
> I'll be getting 1x 140MM for front and is there a need for an extra fan on top?
> 
> Thank you guys and have a wonderful day.


No problem







. For my 140 front intake, i'm buying a silverstone air penetrator 140mm. It's quiet and should be strong enough to push good air from the bottom of the case. Ive tested that 140 fan and even though the cfm isnt as strong as other 140 fans, the wind it produces in a small area is ideal for me and pushes more air than most give it credit for. I love them.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11919411*
> From one of haxor's posts:
> It is measured ~183mm from the motherboard without a side fan installed. It'll be ~153mm with a side fan installed, since it is 30mm in depth.
> 
> Looks like if the cooler is less then 150mm you are good.


Yeah to be on the safe side, i'd make sure the heat pipes on the heat sink don't go too far up from the cpu.


----------



## puffsNasco

i know my massive noctua doesn't fit with side fan sad face x200


----------



## Danja

You can gain an extra 10 mm clearance for your cpu heat sink by using a xigmatek slim 200mm side fan. They're only 20 mm wide. Check out Newegg; they have several models. The mounting holes that they come with are not in the correct positions for the Phantom side panel but they also come with holes that are almost, but not quite, drilled all the way through. If you break out a drill and finish the holes, they're in the exact right position for mounting on the Phantom.

Still doesn't fit alongside an H70 though









Edit: I can confirm that on the F2006 the unfinished holes are in the correct positions. Not sure about the other fans but I'd assume the holes are in the same places.


----------



## theproodnoob

i have fallen in love with this case i cant eat or sleep cant drive spend most of my days just looking in to space think about the day that i will finally be united with my destiny.lol


----------



## h a x m o r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeheero;11918085*
> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REGISTER WITH NZXT? I BOUGHT A CASE WITH THEM A FEW DAYS AGO BUT THEY DIDN'T INCLUDE ANY THING I CAN FILL OUT TO MAIL TO THEM.........I WANT TO HAVE THAT WARRANTY.......PLZ ANYONE...


We do not have a registration process for warranty. Keep a copy of your invoice/receipt as proof and it'll suffice.


----------



## Zeph

'Kay add me to the club =D

(kinda tired so I don't feel like taking a better picture right now, might do it tomorow =P)

So here it is, my half done Phantomtrooper xD


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeph*


'Kay add me to the club =D

(kinda tired so I don't feel like taking a better picture right now, might do it tomorow =P)

So here it is, my half done Phantomtrooper xD











I love it! How'd you get it to hang vertically from the wall like that?


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


You shouldn't need to. As long as you can show proof of purchase, it's covered... in my experience.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zeheero*


DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REGISTER WITH NZXT? I BOUGHT A CASE WITH THEM A FEW DAYS AGO BUT THEY DIDN'T INCLUDE ANY THING I CAN FILL OUT TO MAIL TO THEM.........I WANT TO HAVE THAT WARRANTY.......PLZ ANYONE...










I already answered your question.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h a x m o r*


We do not have a registration process for warranty. Keep a copy of your invoice/receipt as proof and it'll suffice.


Looks like NZXT has too.


----------



## Zeph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


I love it! How'd you get it to hang vertically from the wall like that?










I used the force


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeph*


I used the force










Haha. That also must be we it looks like a freaking stormtrooper! Now, if they ever came out with something looking like R2D2... I'd probably order it. Not to say that the Phantom isn't an amazing case, which it is, or by an amazing company, which also... it is.


----------



## Zeph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Haha. That also must be we it looks like a freaking stormtrooper! Now, if they ever came out with something looking like R2D2... I'd probably order it. Not to say that the Phantom isn't an amazing case, which it is, or by an amazing company, which also... it is.










Hum...you could always paint the grills blue, or put some decals on it xD
But it wouldn't be the same thing, the white phantom really has a stormtrooper feel in it. Though I would definitily have done some dark side something if I had bought the black one, I don't know, red fans and a Vader vinyl that ends with a red neon stick maybe...


----------



## phantomphenom

My white phantom case comes in next week. For you guys that have it, does your x2 120mm fans flow of air interrupt the front 140's intake inside the case?

I think a better idea would have to make the 2 120's go right above the ram placement on the mobo, and move the 200mm move slightly lower, or have another 2 120mm go right along the gpu placements. Just my opinion...


----------



## JoePhoto

Installed the White cathodes today, next will be replacing the blue leds built in to the case with white ones:


----------



## Zeph

That is really nice Joe, I have to do the same on mine xD
Just don't know if I'll stick with blue or go orange (your's too white for me =P)


----------



## Analog

Do I have to post a picture (Give proof) To become a member?
I got my NZXT Phantom for christmas.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11939199*
> Installed the White cathodes today, next will be replacing the blue leds built in to the case with white ones:


That's super sexy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog;11939518*
> Do I have to post a picture (Give proof) To become a member?
> I got my NZXT Phantom for christmas.


Nooo this isn't some elitist club like the FCA lol... no point for anyone to lie anyways. It's a forum to discuss all things Phantom related.


----------



## ibfreeekout

I really like those white cathodes! I just put in some blue ones in mine. I should probably get two more so I can put one in the top above the top fans and then another one inside the case itself. I'll post pics later on though.


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11939199*
> Installed the White cathodes today, next will be replacing the blue leds built in to the case with white ones:


Dat be sexay!


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;11945421*
> Dat be sexay!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout;11942129*
> I really like those white cathodes! I just put in some blue ones in mine. I should probably get two more so I can put one in the top above the top fans and then another one inside the case itself. I'll post pics later on though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11941074*
> That's super sexy


Thanks guys!


----------



## JoePhoto

Cathodes + Side Panel Mod:


----------



## JoePhoto

Cleaned up the cables some more, especially by the PSU. Also remounted the SSD:


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11946600*
> Cleaned up the cables some more, especially by the PSU. Also remounted the SSD:


That is awesome dude. Do the side 120's disrupt the front 140 intake air much?


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;11947323*
> That is awesome dude. Do the side 120's disrupt the front 140 intake air much?


It doesn't come with a 140, so i don't know that it matters.. airflow is pretty fantastic though.. I wouldn't worry about it unless your planning on packing it with 10000 rpm drives.. a bit pointless..

they are both intake though..


----------



## anarchyx914

I've had my case for about a month now and I decided I wanted to do another watercooling build -- I like tinkering I guess.

My setup is:

XSPC Rasa Block
XSPC Bay Res w/ Pump
XSPC Slim Dual 120mm Rad
BlackIce Extrem II Dual 120mm Rad
Feser One Coolant
EK Radeon 9670 Water Block

Pictures:










The Slim 120mm Radiator is mounted up top -- There were predrilled holes on the NZXT Phantom that I Tapped into the mount the radiator. I also was able to setup a push/pull config on the top radiator so its using 4 fans total at about 69cfm each.










I had to trim one of the Top Panel Screw mounts down a bit so the fan would fit -- I simply did this with a sharp razor. It fits perfectly after that one screw mount is trimmed -- you can see the part I trimmed in the pictures below.










To mount the bottom radiator I had to dremel part of the hard drive cage off, so the radiator would fit. I also dremel'd emough off so I can setup a push / pull config down their or a shroud of some sort. I am still unsure what I am going to do down there.










I also mounted a drain port in the bottom of the case, which you will see in the pictures below. I can simply unscrew the screw and drain the whole loop and it will go under my case wherever I want it to.


----------



## anarchyx914

Oh..

Also -- I have my loop running from my pump to rad to gpu to cpu to rad to pump.

I did this because heat tends to want to rise naturally, so I run it from bottom to top to allow it to do that.

My GPU temp on full load has not gone over 35c under max burn in mode on furmark with 1080p res and 8x AA.

Its overclocked to 950/1450 -- CCC and MSI Afterburner wont let the 6970 go any further yet.

My CPU is a Phenom X6 and its running @ 4GHZ and doesnt reach over 42c under full 3 hour Prime95 load.

I have ordered a sandy bridge + 2600k which I will be replacing this rig with. I ended up selling this setup to a friend who needed a PC and I will be giving him the mobo/cpu/ram and putting my Sandy Bridge stuff in next week.


----------



## LPRaver89

Here is a better picture of the inside of my baby.


----------



## gr8whitephantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dembo1305;11947656*
> It doesn't come with a 140, so i don't know that it matters.. airflow is pretty fantastic though.. I wouldn't worry about it unless your planning on packing it with 10000 rpm drives.. a bit pointless..
> 
> they are both intake though..


I added the front 140mm intake fan yesterday and I also placed one at an angle in the extra hdd cage spot... Im not sure adding the front 140 fan did anything, but adding the one in the hdd cage spot definitely helped my temps... both cpu and mobo temps dropped... mobo temps dropped 2-3c on average and cpu temps dropped 2-4c... this is on very little load though.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8whitephantom;11949998*
> I added the front 140mm intake fan yesterday and I also placed one at an angle in the extra hdd cage spot... Im not sure adding the front 140 fan did anything, but adding the one in the hdd cage spot definitely helped my temps... both cpu and mobo temps dropped... mobo temps dropped 2-3c on average and cpu temps dropped 2-4c... this is on very little load though.


Thats good to know, i wasn't sure if i wanted to spend extra money on an extra 140mm...


----------



## nugget toes

Here's my Phantom with the XSPC Rasa 240 Kit, which fits really well in this case.








http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=3656&pictureid=21151


----------



## Geglamash

Anyone tried fitting a 360 rad up top yet?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Anyone set up a push/pull 240 up top? I can't seem to get it to fit and wondering if someone has done it yet...

Just a FF, Had my case set up with everyone but the side panel on, Load temps 42C @ 4.0, put the side panel on with the 200mm and 2 120's, load temps went down to 38C


----------



## anarchyx914

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11952627*
> Anyone set up a push/pull 240 up top? I can't seem to get it to fit and wondering if someone has done it yet...
> 
> Just a FF, Had my case set up with everyone but the side panel on, Load temps 42C @ 4.0, put the side panel on with the 200mm and 2 120's, load temps went down to 38C


Yes my top is Push/Pull, its shown in the pictures I posted.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarchyx914;11953328*
> Yes my top is Push/Pull, its shown in the pictures I posted.


Found it thanks, Think you must have the revised Phantom? because the bottem side of my lid doesn't look like yours, I might try and see if it will work though. thanks.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11953923*
> Found it thanks, Think you must have the revised Phantom? because the bottem side of my lid doesn't look like yours, I might try and see if it will work though. thanks.


I bet if you call NZXT, they'll hook you up with the revised version.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

The hole alignment with the case is different, I would have to get a whole new case.


----------



## zionic

I'm telling you, give them a call. It doesn't hurt. So far, I've not heard of anyone calling them and having to pay for parts. If you call and say you have an older version and would like the revised case, they may send you that without the fans and extras for free.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

How are you mounting the top 2 fans flat?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Ill try calling them tomorrow, worth a try I guess


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11954386*
> Ill try calling them tomorrow, worth a try I guess


I sound like an apologist around here, but man... they really took care of me. They were really nice and refused to make me pay for parts. I hope you have the same experience.


----------



## fencefeet

Anyone know if the XSPC RX240 fits on the top? I want to get one, but need to make sure that it isn't too fat. I know that the RS240 does, but I'd prefer to have the RX240 if I can fit it.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fencefeet;11954459*
> Anyone know if the XSPC RX240 fits on the top? I want to get one, but need to make sure that it isn't too fat. I know that the RS240 does, but I'd prefer to have the RX240 if I can fit it.


if you don't have large VRM and memory heatsinks, it should work


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Since your Intel you should be fine, but my AMD mount comes pretty close to my rs240 kit.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

double post LOL


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Got it to fit WOOT WOOT!! Thanks for the help everyone!









By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09









By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09









By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09









By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09


----------



## esproductions

Wow, some superb stuff in the last couple days


----------



## chaos123456

Hi, I just recently bought this case and Im trying to build it now. There's 2 cables that I couldnt figure it out what they r used for, can someone tell me? :/ the manual doesnt mention about them, but I think 1 is for power supply (but I still confuse about where to connect :-s)








1 more questions, I have 1 140mm front fan, and I plugged it into 3-pin fan controller (also shown in pic above), do I need to plug it into mainboard to get power?
thanks


----------



## zionic

The four pin is a molex connector. That connects to power. I can't see the other one, but someone here who owns the case can tell you. For the fan controller, it depends on your setup. If your fan is plugged into the cotnroller, the controller needs to be plugged into a power source. Generally, if you're using a fan controller, that power source would be your PSU.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

your other cord is your esata cord... plugs into sata on your motherboard.


----------



## zionic

I should have known that.


----------



## esproductions

Yes. One of them is the 4pin molex that powers the fan controller. The other is the front panel e-SATA connector.. connect that to your mobo.


----------



## esproductions

Owners list updated again! It's getting long. Anyone have ideas on how I can update the first post to better serve this thread?


----------



## ZnJ

Hello, has anyone ever get a problem with the LED for the side fans? Mine started blinking about a week ago and now its not working anymore, the rest of the LEDs are working fine. Can anyone recommend anything to fix this, I dont think the LEDs dead as I still can see it turn on when I boot the computer up. Tried emailing nzxt a couple of times already but didnt get anything, thanks and hope someone can help.
btw, here's a couple of pix of my case, sorry for the low-res.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ;11956658*
> Hello, has anyone ever get a problem with the LED for the side fans? Mine started blinking about a week ago and now its not working anymore, the rest of the LEDs are working fine. Can anyone recommend anything to fix this, I dont think the LEDs dead as I still can see it turn on when I boot the computer up. Tried emailing nzxt a couple of times already but didnt get anything, thanks and hope someone can help.
> btw, here's a couple of pix of my case, sorry for the low-res.


Call them. They'll send you one for free. It's the only number on their website, listed as their corporate number.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;11956618*
> Owners list updated again! It's getting long. Anyone have ideas on how I can update the first post to better serve this thread?


google spreadsheet : here u go

Phantom owners list

I am going to try and get it set up a way to view it on the page also...


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;11957057*
> google spreadsheet : here u go
> 
> Phantom owners list
> 
> I am going to try and get it set up a way to view it on the page also...


Permission request sent..


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Accepted.


----------



## Gripen90

I'm changing to an all new Intel setup for my 3x GTX 580 and I also decided to replace my old trusty CM 690 with a new case with better cable manangement.
First time I saw the NZXT Phantom white I was in love







That's pure Star Wars Clone Trooper/Stormtrooper/Snowtrooper ! I just can't take my eyes of it.

Today the case (white) arrived along with a Xigmatek 200mm which I somehow have to figure out to attach to the side planel, however the problem is that there's only mounting holes on one side of the fan so I'll only blow out air from the case and not blow into it. I'm thinking of using strips or something to attach it in the proper manner. Any one have this fan in the "correct" was on the side panel of this case ?
I also ordered 4x Arctic cooling white 120mm fans that'll arrive tomorrow, then I'll begin working on fan installation and airflow for those 3x GTX 580s


----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90;11964075*
> I'm changing to an all new Intel setup for my 3x GTX 580 and I also decided to replace my old trusty CM 690 with a new case with better cable manangement.
> First time I saw the NZXT Phantom white I was in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pure Star Wars Clone Trooper/Stormtrooper/Snowtrooper ! I just can't take my eyes of it.
> 
> Today the case (white) arrived along with a Xigmatek 200mm which I somehow have to figure out to attach to the side planel, however the problem is that there's only mounting holes on one side of the fan so I'll only blow out air from the case and not blow into it. I'm thinking of using strips or something to attach it in the proper manner. Any one have this fan in the "correct" was on the side panel of this case ?
> I also ordered 4x Arctic cooling white 120mm fans that'll arrive tomorrow, then I'll begin working on fan installation and airflow for those 3x GTX 580s


If you're asking about how to mount it correctly in terms of screw holes, there should be partially drilled holes which, if you finish drilling through them, will align with the mounting holes in the case. As far as which way it's facing, I think if you go to the hardware store and buy longer screws with the correct width, you should be able to screw it in as an intake. The plastic looks slim, but at least on my F2006 it's really strong, definitely strong enough to take a screw (as long as you turn it until it stops turning easily and don't force it).


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11955294*
> Got it to fit WOOT WOOT!! Thanks for the help everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09


That's nice! I've got a couple questions for you:
- Did that require any modding?
- Do you think you could fit the 200mms above, if you used a slim rad and 12mm thick fans?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;11967584*
> That's nice! I've got a couple questions for you:
> - Did that require any modding?
> - Do you think you could fit the 200mms above, if you used a slim rad and 12mm thick fans?


No modding on mine, the push/pull with the 120mm just BARELY fit, and it would not come close to fitting with the 2 200mm fans.. The problem I had was the bottem rad fans would hit the CPU block... I don't know if Intel boards/blocks have the same issue. I'm not sure you will get the same performance out of the 200mm fans either...


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja;11965682*
> If you're asking about how to mount it correctly in terms of screw holes, there should be partially drilled holes which, if you finish drilling through them, will align with the mounting holes in the case. As far as which way it's facing, I think if you go to the hardware store and buy longer screws with the correct width, you should be able to screw it in as an intake. The plastic looks slim, but at least on my F2006 it's really strong, definitely strong enough to take a screw (as long as you turn it until it stops turning easily and don't force it).


THanks I'll give that a try


----------



## Gripen90

Oops double posting.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11967619*
> No modding on mine, the push/pull with the 120mm just BARELY fit, and it would not come close to fitting with the 2 200mm fans.. The problem I had was the bottem rad fans would hit the CPU block... I don't know if Intel boards/blocks have the same issue. I'm not sure you will get the same performance out of the 200mm fans either...


You're using a slim rad and with 4x 120mmx25mm fans, right?


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;11968676*
> You're using a slim rad and with 4x 120mmx25mm fans, right?


I kinda wish I had known that sooner.. I would have did away with my 200mm top fan and got a RX240 instead of an RS240


----------



## Breakbeat

Has Anyone been able to fit the H70 in the Rear exaust spot with the optional side fan installed?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;11968676*
> You're using a slim rad and with 4x 120mmx25mm fans, right?


Yea, I have the RS240 and the fans that come with the kit on the bottem, and the nzxt 120's up top


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dembo1305;11969655*
> I kinda wish I had known that sooner.. I would have did away with my 200mm top fan and got a RX240 instead of an RS240


to be honest I dont know if a rx would fit in this case... I'm not 100% but my setup still comes pretty close to the mounting hardware for the block.


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;11971796*
> to be honest I dont know if a rx would fit in this case... I'm not 100% but my setup still comes pretty close to the mounting hardware for the block.


Oh Ok well thats good, glad I didn't order the RX240.. I was thinking you mounted all the fans and the radiator on the inside of the case!

My RS240 should be here this week. Looking forward to the temperature changes! Would the 200mm fan that came with it fit up top..


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dembo1305;11972386*
> Oh Ok well thats good, glad I didn't order the RX240.. I was thinking you mounted all the fans and the radiator on the inside of the case!
> 
> My RS240 should be here this week. Looking forward to the temperature changes! Would the 200mm fan that came with it fit up top..


I'm not sure with an Intel platform, with the AMD and my board it will not.. The mounting hardware hits the bottem fans.


----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11970442*
> Has Anyone been able to fit the H70 in the Rear exaust spot with the optional side fan installed?


Not possible I'm afraid. I tried to do it with a Xigmatek 200 mm which is 10 mm thinner than the NZXT side fan, and the side panel still wouldn't close. You would have to mod it; maybe have the mesh bulge out a bit. The side panels are only $20 I think so you could get one and work on it if you're afraid of ruining the case.


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja;11972778*
> Not possible I'm afraid. I tried to do it with a Xigmatek 200 mm which is 10 mm thinner than the NZXT side fan, and the side panel still wouldn't close. You would have to mod it; maybe have the mesh bulge out a bit. The side panels are only $20 I think so you could get one and work on it if you're afraid of ruining the case.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dcloud

You guys got me sold. I JUST ordered a Black Phantom. I can't wait!


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcloud;11977175*
> You guys got me sold. I JUST ordered a Black Phantom. I can't wait!


Make sure you have a micro fiber cloth with you lol! Lotsa finger prints


----------



## JoePhoto

Just a few more pics:


----------



## JoePhoto

+Rep to the first person who can tell me where I got the name for my system.


----------



## nugget toes

IRON MAN - his robot helper


----------



## Syrillian

Was it from some Science Fiction story?

...I seem to recall something along those lines.


----------



## JoePhoto

One more:


----------



## JoePhoto

We have a winner!

Tony Stark's computer that runs his workshop and suit has a name, Jarvis.


----------



## nugget toes

Anyone else remove their 2nd hdd cage and add an intake fan? Running 8 fans now


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

8 fans now... waiting on 5 more..


----------



## xinhang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nugget toes;11978089*
> Anyone else remove their 2nd hdd cage and add an intake fan? Running 8 fans now


Yup that is exactly what i did. I also put two 120mm fan on the side of the case beucase a 200mm would interfere with my cpu heatsink. I tried to calculate the intake vs outtake cfm, but i have no idea what is the CFM on that led 200mm, becuase it seems different from the NZXT 200mm fan i bought. Now the intake is roughly a bit more than exhaust so hopefully i will not get as much dust


----------



## craney

Wow im sooooo confused what to do! Im looking for a new case and the NZXT Phantom range is amazing. I have just fell in love with the Corsair Graphite 600T after watching reviews and now i've seen this beauty!! i really dont no what to do, im an antec 1200 owner and i love it but the cable management is kinda rubbish so i've been looking for a sexyish looking case with good flow.

Oh i hate these decisions but at the same time its exciting









What are the side panels on these phantoms like for cable management? Is there plenty of room for cables?


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;11985408*
> Wow im sooooo confused what to do! Im looking for a new case and the NZXT Phantom range is amazing. I have just fell in love with the Corsair Graphite 600T after watching reviews and now i've seen this beauty!! i really dont no what to do, im an antec 1200 owner and i love it but the cable management is kinda rubbish so i've been looking for a sexyish looking case with good flow.
> 
> Oh i hate these decisions but at the same time its exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the side panels on these phantoms like for cable management? Is there plenty of room for cables?


Phantom has a lot of room for cable management and has better airflow than the corsair 600t.


----------



## craney

I think im sold mate







its such an amazing design the white colour is simply fabtastic.

Going to work my way thru this thread to see peoples views but id be very suprised to see anything bad said


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Forgot about this thread. Quickly took these two pics earlier this morning, there's a stray SATA cable - pay it no mind, it's been moved.

I thought about the white NZXT extensions.. but I don't think they look so hot because you can see the cables haven't been completely sleeved down at the PSU. So, I'm thinking about some actual white sleeving. Hm.


----------



## puffsNasco

i got mine as well but need to fix my ram issue with asus pro


----------



## Stizuner

Does anyone else think JoePhoto's pictures are better then pr0n?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;11987589*
> Does anyone else think JoePhoto's pictures are better then pr0n?


Lol! Geek-Pr0n


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja;11972778*
> Not possible I'm afraid. I tried to do it with a Xigmatek 200 mm which is 10 mm thinner than the NZXT side fan, and the side panel still wouldn't close. You would have to mod it; maybe have the mesh bulge out a bit. The side panels are only $20 I think so you could get one and work on it if you're afraid of ruining the case.


This problem is easily overcome by zip ties


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;11989221*
> This problem is easily overcome by zip ties


lol...indeed. Zip ties/scotch tape/double sided tape/duct tape in combination is usually the resolution for everything.


----------



## zionic

But zip ties don't look as nice. It turns a good case into trashy-looking. Thats just me though.


----------



## craney

Just ordered my phantom should be arriving tomorrow









My 1200 has done me proud but i was slowly going off the look of it and the lack of cable management let it down. Really looking forward to my new case just hope the airflow is as good as the 1200. I have ordered a NZXT 140mm front fan for it as well


----------



## Breakbeat

Can anyone with a 570 or 580 gtx post a pic of how much space is left between the card and the drive tray.

Thanks,
-BB


----------



## puffsNasco

anyone know which 140MM fan will fit in the front??
someone here said thermalright x-silent 140 it's not a perfect fit


----------



## phantomphenom

Really? By how much? That kinda sounds weird, I wonder why so any people are having fan fitting issues, particularly the 200mm fan fittings.....


----------



## Kshef

Im in love with the phantom! Now the hard question, black or white.....


----------



## xinhang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11997199*
> Can anyone with a 570 or 580 gtx post a pic of how much space is left between the card and the drive tray.
> 
> Thanks,
> -BB


You have LOTS of room left between the card and the drive tray (the first drive tray, as i took out the second one)


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11997199*
> Can anyone with a 570 or 580 gtx post a pic of how much space is left between the card and the drive tray.
> 
> Thanks,
> -BB


My 570 comes in these days, I'll let you know


----------



## AllLeafs

I can't decide between the NZXT Phantom or the Corsair 600t AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllLeafs;12001761*
> I can't decide between the NZXT Phantom or the Corsair 600t AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


Is one of those 2 cases going to be your next purchase? If you need help deciding, go to maximumpc.com they have those 2 cases reviewed....though some of their reporters are dunces....they're typically a good information website....a bit more of a blogger site....they have the phantom as the best midtower case today along with the 600t right behind it!
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/luxury_towers_we_review_5_best_cases_money_can_buy


----------



## xinhang

I thought phantom was a full size server size (although it is a bit smaller than my old TT armor)


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;12006682*
> I thought phantom was a full size server size (although it is a bit smaller than my old TT armor)


NZXT calls it their fullsize case. I do too...I've no idea why their calling it a mid tower. Maybe because its not 9 inches wide? Who knows...


----------



## Silomatic

I'm diggin my Phantom


----------



## JoePhoto

Nice LED mod! I'm doing the same with, but with white of course


----------



## Silomatic

Thank you Joe. Yeah I just couldn't live with that blue lol.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12010349*
> Thank you Joe. Yeah I just couldn't live with that blue lol.


Like I said, I'll being doing it soon. Would mind doing a small how-to write up? Any issues found? Any 'gotchas'?


----------



## craney

Got my Phantom today all setup at last took me a while







had a tiny scare when i lifted my case up and the board made a strange noise as if the stand offs were not screwed in all the way







. Anyway got there in the end took the board out and tightend them all up with a pair of pliers.

First impressions after upgrading from an antec 1200 is.....................awsome build! The cable management was a lot easier and the general look is spot on.

A few things i need to get used to are getting the side panel on took me ages! im sure i'll get the hang of it in the end lol. My side fan wires got in the way of the fan blades as well and made a terrible noise lol scared me at 1st . For some reason my power light and my fan lights seem to flicker sometimes dont no if thats normal or not, i have all the fans i have set to the highest but everything seems to be working fine. Got a 140mm front fan on order as well











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## craney

Just want to add that NZXT customer support is simply AMAZING!! I enquired about a front 120mm & Top 200mm fan and they responded by asking for my address and that they would send me them for nothing







wow i have never heard of this before they are fantastic!!

THANKYOU NZXT FOR A GREAT SERVICE


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12010349*
> Thank you Joe. Yeah I just couldn't live with that blue lol.


Like I said, I'll being doing it soon. Would mind doing a small how-to write up? Any issues found? Any 'gotchas'?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12011942*
> Just want to add that NZXT customer support is simply AMAZING!! I enquired about a front 120mm & Top 200mm fan and they responded by asking for my address and that they would send me them for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow i have never heard of this before they are fantastic!!
> 
> THANKYOU NZXT FOR A GREAT SERVICE


**** anyone in Canada getting free fans?

i asked them they told me to look up Canadian retailers which only memory express carry the super loud fan, i want the quiet 200MM


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12011942*
> Just want to add that NZXT customer support is simply AMAZING!! I enquired about a front 120mm & Top 200mm fan and they responded by asking for my address and that they would send me them for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow i have never heard of this before they are fantastic!!
> 
> THANKYOU NZXT FOR A GREAT SERVICE


Awesome! I'm glad more people are experiencing great service. I love that company...


----------



## craney

Just recieved an email saying my fans will be with me in 1-5 days







wow NZXT rule!!

Can anyone tell me if the spare top fan slot can be used as an external fan or does it have to be intake? The instruction manual dont really show a lot at all

thanks guys


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12017865*
> Just recieved an email saying my fans will be with me in 1-5 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow NZXT rule!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the spare top fan slot can be used as an external fan or does it have to be intake? The instruction manual dont really show a lot at all
> 
> thanks guys


Both are exhaust, Front/side intake, rear/top exhaust


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12017865*
> Just recieved an email saying my fans will be with me in 1-5 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow NZXT rule!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the spare top fan slot can be used as an external fan or does it have to be intake? The instruction manual dont really show a lot at all
> 
> thanks guys


It can be an intake and exhaust, which ever you prefer, i got my NZXT white case today, and buying 2 parts every 2 weeks (when i get paid) should be finish with my sandy bridge supplies some time before march/april comes around. Will wait to see if more motherboards will be coming out in that time span


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12017964*
> It can be an intake and exhaust, which ever you prefer, i got my NZXT white case today, and buying 2 parts every 2 weeks (when i get paid) should be finish with my sandy bridge supplies some time before march/april comes around. Will wait to see if more motherboards will be coming out in that time span


Doesn't make sense to go intake and exhaust though... Heat rises.. the side and front holes are low, and the top and rear are high for a reason... For optimum air flow I would stick with exhaust top.. Personally I think there is tooo much exhaust if you have 2 200mm fans up top, but thats just me.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12017994*
> Doesn't make sense to go intake and exhaust though... Heat rises.. the side and front holes are low, and the top and rear are high for a reason... For optimum air flow I would stick with exhaust top.. Personally I think there is tooo much exhaust if you have 2 200mm fans up top, but thats just me.


Um...i know that, i was simply giving the person "options" of course those who are seasoned at putting together pc's would know that, but not everyone decides to use top exhaust fans...

If i confused you, let me clarify... i meant both top fans intake, or both exhaust. Not one intake and other exhaust. Again, just giving the person options.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12018093*
> Um...i know that, i was simply giving the person "options" of course those who are seasoned at putting together pc's would know that, but not everyone decides to use top exhaust fans...


Just explaining the 'concept', not knocking you... Figured someone should mention why it is the way it is...
Also, my thoughts on the 2 200mm being overkill I haven't tested, but I think that it causes air to be sucked into the case through drive bays ect, rather then being pushed out of the holes. Some people think it helps with dust to have higher intake then exhaust because you can filter your intakes, can't (easily) filter your small openings throughout the case.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12018113*
> Just explaining the 'concept', not knocking you... Figured someone should mention why it is the way it is...
> Also, my thoughts on the 2 200mm being overkill I haven't tested, but I think that it causes air to be sucked into the case through drive bays ect, rather then being pushed out of the holes. Some people think it helps with dust to have higher intake then exhaust because you can filter your intakes, can't (easily) filter your small openings throughout the case.


Rodger that, I get the feeling NZXT will make another version of the Phantom, maybe an Evo version, simply based off of the consumers feed back. I would've liked my side panel to have 120mm's over my ram slots and 120mm's over my gpu. Also to have fan mounts on both optical and hard drive bays (4 120mm's stacked on the rear of the drive cages)blowing hot air towards the rear. 2 rear exhaust fans, and 1 top 230mm fan at the top, preferably in the back right where the heat sinks would be.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

My main problem with the phantom is that you have to buy nxzt 200mm fans for the top... Other then that the cooling seems sufficient for my setup at least. Do you have a 200mm in the side?


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12018169*
> My main problem with the phantom is that you have to buy nxzt 200mm fans for the top... Other then that the cooling seems sufficient for my setup at least. Do you have a 200mm in the side?


Nah, I haven't bought any extra fans yet, I just got my case, shipping was 80 bucks to Hawaii which suck azz. I am building a sandy bridge system. I wanted to have 2 sets of system fans, white leds, and the other set gentile typoons. Just so that i can switch them when i get bored with the other. I was looking at Zigmateks white led's, and a few pages back someone had bought both 200mm fans Zigmatek had to offer, both fan mounts were slightly off, they had to drill holes in the fan shrouds themselves. So cooling, i'm in a bit of dissarray right now, don't know what type of fans/set up i'm going with. Been staring at the inside of my case for an hour thinking about it!


----------



## Joshua1396

Just a quick question. Anyone have the Red? Cause i was looking at Red vs White but almost no one has the Red and i wanted any opinions on it. Thanks.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Ok now I'm thinking fans in the case, how do I tie 4 fans to one of the fan control switches. Looking to put my push/pull setup on a single switch instead of the Top/side switch. also would this be too much power draw from the fan controller? I'm thinking 4 gentle typhoons or something similar.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshua1396;12018276*
> Just a quick question. Anyone have the Red? Cause i was looking at Red vs White but almost no one has the Red and i wanted any opinions on it. Thanks.


My friend has the red Phantom. It's very sharp, it's the same as the other cases, but finger print marks aren't as obvious as they are on the black case.... that and to me, since the red is so strong, it might over power any lights coming from fan leds....my friend installed all blue and then all red fans in his case, in the end he went with no led fans because the red was too strong. He just ended up putting some white cathode bars inside his case, and that looked very sharp....


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12018287*
> Ok now I'm thinking fans in the case, how do I tie 4 fans to one of the fan control switches. Looking to put my push/pull setup on a single switch instead of the Top/side switch.


I'm not sure about that, maybe someone who knows more about using splitters for the fan cables could help you with that, I also would like to know how to do that!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12018303*
> I'm not sure about that, maybe someone who knows more about using splitters for the fan cables could help you with that, I also would like to know how to do that!


I just found this

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1090/cab-05/3-pin_Y_Cable_Splitter.html

But I don't know if it would be effective.. because I believe that there is 20w/channel, so that would be like 5w per fan? Or am I completely wrong?


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12018287*
> Ok now I'm thinking fans in the case, how do I tie 4 fans to one of the fan control switches. Looking to put my push/pull setup on a single switch instead of the Top/side switch. also would this be too much power draw from the fan controller? I'm thinking 4 gentle typhoons or something similar.


You need something like this:

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p7916_Phobya-Y-Cable-3Pin-Molex-to-4x-3Pin-Molex-60cm----black.html

Just be sure that your fans don't need 20 or more watts all together or you will end up burning the controller


----------



## craney

Does anyone find that there fan controller led's blink every now and then? didnt know if this was normal or not


----------



## jire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12018492*
> Does anyone find that there fan controller led's blink every now and then? didnt know if this was normal or not


it happend to me and i emailed nzxt about that and they said that the controller might be defective or something. they replaced mine and there's no more blinking of the led's in the controller.


----------



## xinhang

I have some problem with my fan controller not providing enough juice to drive my fan. I put two 1600rpm scythe slipstream for my side fan and plugged into one slot of the controller and it won't spin until i crank up the controller


----------



## SaintDragon

I`m proud owner as well


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12011411*
> Like I said, I'll being doing it soon. Would mind doing a small how-to write up? Any issues found? Any 'gotchas'?


Here you go Joe. http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/906942-nzxt-phantom-led-swap.html

The power /reset leds are pretty much snip and splice. The fancontroller however is a different animal. I suggest using a fine tip for the soldering gun and being very careful and take your time. The soldered leads on the rear of the fc are very small. I found it easier to just reuse the right angled housings as opposed to ordering housed leds. The fan led wires are short so be careful not to strip them back too far. Other than that good luck to you. If you have anymore questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;12020565*
> I`m proud owner as well


Got a similar setup to you mate look great! The only difference is i have my megahalems cooler the other way round same push and pull setup but blows out to the rear fan instead of the top one. Im thinking of getting another
200mm top fan with 2 of those bad boys my rig should stay ultra cool.


----------



## tango bango

Great thread here.Maybe I will be in this club in a few weeks. Anyways I have a question or 2.And a request.Are the fans and mounts only good with NZXT . Or can any after market fan work.

Also didn't see any RED phantom cases.Anyone have one they could share so pictures of.Thanks


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12020717*
> Here you go Joe. http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/906942-nzxt-phantom-led-swap.html
> 
> The power /reset leds are pretty much snip and splice. The fancontroller however is a different animal. I suggest using a fine tip for the soldering gun and being very careful and take your time. The soldered leads on the rear of the fc are very small. I found it easier to just reuse the right angled housings as opposed to ordering housed leds. The fan led wires are short so be careful not to strip them back too far. Other than that good luck to you. If you have anymore questions feel free to pm me.


Thank you, quick question: What voltage LEDs did you use? It doesn't look like you used any resistors, so I'm guessing 3mm 12v?


----------



## Gripen90

I had my NZXT Phantom for 1 day and I sold it. The screws for the little HD bracket were screwed in so tight that my screwdriver broke and the heads on the screws spilt !
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l131/Gripen90/HPIM2877.jpg GREAT no tools to fix it - no drill and my PSU wouldn't fit in there with the HD bay in it.
So I got rid of it the same evening....
Worst quality case I've ever been in touch with !. my Thrusty old Cooler Master CM690 nVidia edition lives on it's 3rd year now.


----------



## Silomatic

Anyone know if these fans will fit the Phantom. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233076 If I'm not mistaken the 200mm fan mounting holes actually come in at 192mm or something close to that.


----------



## phantomphenom

You might have to drill holes into the fan, it looks like I have to, i got a Zigmatek 200mm fan, white led....it doesn't match with the cases hole mounts.


----------



## Silomatic

Well that blows. NZXT needs to release their led fans soon...


----------



## phantomphenom

Yeah, they should make different style fans, those white blades are kinda boring...release fans in multiple led colors. I could understand why they did that, but its not worth forcing consumers to buy your fans when you only have 5 total fans to choose from, 1 series....all basic fans, they have 2 200mm fans, the difference is rpm and a 10% cfm boost. If they had more fans to offer, then i'd stick to them, but other companies have different series of fans.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12027352*
> Well that blows. NZXT needs to release their led fans soon...


As I've stated many times... just call them. You can order them from there. Most likely, for free.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12028249*
> As I've stated many times... just call them. You can order them from there. Most likely, for free.


no luck here they ignore me, anyhone know if they have a phone # in canada i can call?


----------



## tianh

One beast NZXT Phantom





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjhL_OHjyts[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;12028461*
> One beast NZXT Phantom


Wow... Sorry but I was expecting better with that 6970. I wonder how it would do OC'd.


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12028425*
> no luck here they ignore me, anyhone know if they have a phone # in canada i can call?


I emailed them the other day as i was having trouble getting hold of a 140mm and 200mm top fan here in the UK and they told me to send them a copy of my invoice to prove i owned my phantom which i did. This is the email i recieved

Dear NZXT Customer,

Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts.

Gave them my infomation and had this responce

Dear NZXT Customer,

Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our
facility within 1-5 business days. Thank you for your patience.

NZXT customer service is 1st class i cant recommend them highly enough, the responded to me within 1 day as well


----------



## puffsNasco

werid he placed his psu upside down, he choose that way so he can heat up his gpu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12028869*
> I emailed them the other day as i was having trouble getting hold of a 140mm and 200mm top fan here in the UK and they told me to send them a copy of my invoice to prove i owned my phantom which i did. This is the email i recieved
> 
> Dear NZXT Customer,
> 
> Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
> All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts.
> 
> Gave them my infomation and had this responce
> 
> Dear NZXT Customer,
> 
> Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our
> facility within 1-5 business days. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> NZXT customer service is 1st class i cant recommend them highly enough, the responded to me within 1 day as well


yea but sadly... they respond to my 1st email after i asked them about the fans, they replied by sending me a link to all Canadian retailers but i told them i want the quiet version i'l buy it from them, but no reply since. i send another rma email asking about it and got ignored.....


----------



## craney

Sorry to hear that mate kinda strange they were sound when i spoke to them.

Just curious to no i have my psu mounted with the fan facing up (Antec true blue 750w) is tis the right way? I have heard mixed things with people saying they have there's with the fan facing the bottom of the case. The reason i ask is there is a dust filter at the bottom of the case and if i have no fan there it seemed kinda pointless


----------



## gillotte

hi all. newish member of ocn and recently a white phantom owner ok whats on my mind is fan setup. i had a thought and im not sure if its a bad or good thought lol. ok i was thinking both top fans intake, rear intake, front intake, bottom intake, and then all 3 side fans as exhaust. any thoughts on this? would it be equal/better/worse than the standard front/side intake top/rear exhaust? and on a related topic i plan to very soon upgrade from the nzxt fans to a few Scythe slipstreams(12sh) and a couple of typhoons(ap15) unless you guys and ladies know of fans that perform as well and as quiet for the same or cheaper im open for suggestions


----------



## craney

I would personally go for top 2 fans exhaust as hot air rises as well as the rear, both sides intake and front the same as well. All the cool air is at the bottom of the case .

Thats how i have set mine up anyway, my cpu idles at 30c underload 42c playing games like battlefield, gpu idles around 36c underload 55c. Both my cpu and GPU are OC as well so well happy with the temps and the overall air flow of the phantom


----------



## Melee

Okay, after nearly a week of thinking and soul searching about the Case for my upcoming build, (lmao) I am considering doing a Red Phantom Build. I was planning on going with a Silverstone Raven, but these are far easier on the wallet and an excellent value for what you pay. At first, I thought the Red was a bit bold, but it's starting to grow on me. I also like it because few people have them and so I could make a nice contribution to this club by showcasing a build with one.

How do you guys think this would look with these components? If you think the red is too bold and that's why few seem to buy them, then please let me know. lol

I've already bought the TP67XE, 6870, and Ripjaws. However, on the PSU, I can't decide whether an the AX750, NZXT Hale90, or red/black Antec or Cougar unit would look better in the build.







What do you guys think?

Thanks for the Help!


----------



## Silomatic

What ever you decide Melee I want pics!


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


As I've stated many times... just call them. You can order them from there. Most likely, for free.


 Really? They've released their LED line of fans already?


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12030848*
> What ever you decide Melee I want pics!


I'm having a tough time. haha So many choices and I can't freakin' make up my mind. I keep going back and forth on different cases and when I decide on one, then I go back and forth on which color I want.







: lol It's frustrating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12030855*
> Really? They've released their LED line of fans already?


No, they haven't. I spoke with them a few days ago on this issue. He said they were working on them and they would most likely be released by mid-late this year, which is obviously disappointing. It would be fine if you could fit any fan you like in the slots, but since they made them specifically for the NZXT fans, then they need more of a selection, imo.


----------



## Silomatic

Yeah thats what I figured. Anyway, I'll make the choice for you. Get the Red Phantom. There, done lol


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12030933*
> Yeah thats what I figured. Anyway, I'll make the choice for you. Get the Red Phantom. There, done lol


Oh, if it were only that simple. haha

But no, the main thing at the moment is I can't find any "real world" pictures of the Red Phantom. lol The only ones I've found are airbrushed, review, or marketing photos. I would like to see it setup in a normal house on a normal desk to see how it compares and contrasts with other things around it. A huge, bright red case can definitely be an attention-getter. hehe I just want to make sure it's good attention and not "holy ****, what were you thinking" attention.


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12023621*
> Thank you, quick question: What voltage LEDs did you use? It doesn't look like you used any resistors, so I'm guessing 3mm 12v?


since they were already wired for led's, its pretty standard. 12v 3 mm's work perfect, all you need to decide on is color!

its basic soldering, but the guide is bang on for the tips. I did mine in green! though I want a darker green than these, case pics coming soon


----------



## R0$ch

I'm anxiously waiting for my parts to arrive next week. Besides the ones mentioned below I also bought a 140mm Xigmatec Crystal Blue Led case-fan... hope it will fit as front intake, anti-vibration rubber frames for PSU and the 140 fan and an NZXT 24 blue led sleeved case-lighting. I hope everything will fit together and work fine.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12031171*
> Oh, if it were only that simple. haha
> 
> But no, the main thing at the moment is I can't find any "real world" pictures of the Red Phantom. lol The only ones I've found are airbrushed, review, or marketing photos. I would like to see it setup in a normal house on a normal desk to see how it compares and contrasts with other things around it. A huge, bright red case can definitely be an attention-getter. hehe I just want to make sure it's good attention and not "holy ****, what were you thinking" attention.


Ill ask my friend to join the forum and have him post pics of his red phantom. He took out his led fans and put in gentle typoons and just put some white cathode bars inside of his case. U can see the fans churning at night time.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch;12032812*
> I'm anxiously waiting for my parts to arrive next week. Besides the ones mentioned below I also bought a 140mm Xigmatec Crystal Blue Led case-fan... hope it will fit as front intake, anti-vibration rubber frames for PSU and the 140 fan and an NZXT 24 blue led sleeved case-lighting. I hope everything will fit together and work fine.


First off welcome to the forums!

Anyway, that fan should fit as an intake. I believe the 120/140mm holes for the front fan are standard (I got my 120mm Logisys fan to work just fine in the front). Also, you shouldn't need the anti-vibration PSU mount as it already has rubber feet for that very purpose. That LED string though, I really wish I got one of those. Would make my case look so much better instead of the cold cathodes that I am currently using.


----------



## R0$ch

Quote:


> Also, you shouldn't need the anti-vibration PSU mount as it already has rubber feet for that very purpose.


Well I thought that the PSU still touches the case at the back so why not dampen it more?








Quote:


> hat LED string though, I really wish I got one of those. Would make my case look so much better instead of the cold cathodes that I am currently using.


I saw the led-string on a white Phantom on amazon and it looked amazing with the whole build and blue fans and everything.

If I manage to fit my H70 at the back, I will consider to buy an extra 200mm fan for the top mounting, or just mount the H70 there and put the 200 mm on the side. One of two possibilities I have, because I read that the side fan wouldn't fit with the watercooling at the back.
So my question is, does anyone know how I can get a hold on an extra original NZXT 200mm fan, because they don't have it in online stores in Germany. Is it possible to get them fron NZXT directly, maybe even for free if I have this expensive case from their company?


----------



## gillotte

you can fit the h50/70 in the rear with the side fan just cant use push/pull. and if i remember correctly the h70 can fit in the rear sideways.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12029218*
> Just curious to no i have my psu mounted with the fan facing up (Antec true blue 750w) is tis the right way? I have heard mixed things with people saying they have there's with the fan facing the bottom of the case. The reason i ask is there is a dust filter at the bottom of the case and if i have no fan there it seemed kinda pointless


Sounds like you probably did it wrong... Check the back of your PSU, one screw is not in the corner... and in the case there is place for that, so u can only fit it in one position...


----------



## JoePhoto

The PSU can fit either way, but this case benifits from the fan facing down. It also brings the cables closer to the mobo for management.


----------



## gillotte

umm could i get added to the owners list please?


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12030694*
> Okay, after nearly a week of thinking and soul searching about the Case for my upcoming build, (lmao) I am considering doing a Red Phantom Build. I was planning on going with a Silverstone Raven, but these are far easier on the wallet and an excellent value for what you pay. At first, I thought the Red was a bit bold, but it's starting to grow on me. I also like it because few people have them and so I could make a nice contribution to this club by showcasing a build with one.
> 
> How do you guys think this would look with these components? If you think the red is too bold and that's why few seem to buy them, then please let me know. lol
> 
> I've already bought the TP67XE, 6870, and Ripjaws. However, on the PSU, I can't decide whether an the AX750, NZXT Hale90, or red/black Antec or Cougar unit would look better in the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks for the Help!


I know what you feel like. I thought about the black first,bur thought all the cases I have had were black. The white is clean looking. And with that black screens looks really good. So I went to frys today to look at them. They had black and white,no red. I was there checking out the case and this little hottie started looking at it to.She was saying how sleek and sexy it looked. I said the black and white are nice but the red one was just hot. She gos there is a red one. I showed her a pic from my phone and she just thought that is very sexy.
The red one will go with my theme.

Thats the best part about build yourself computers.

BTW that ram looks very cool.


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12032820*
> Ill ask my friend to join the forum and have him post pics of his red phantom. He took out his led fans and put in gentle typoons and just put some white cathode bars inside of his case. U can see the fans churning at night time.


Thanks! I would really appreciate it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;12038388*
> I know what you feel like. I thought about the black first,bur thought all the cases I have had were black. The white is clean looking. And with that black screens looks really good. So I went to frys today to look at them. They had black and white,no red. I was there checking out the case and this little hottie started looking at it to.She was saying how sleek and sexy it looked. I said the black and white are nice but the red one was just hot. She gos there is a red one. I showed her a pic from my phone and she just thought that is very sexy.
> The red one will go with my theme.
> 
> Thats the best part about build yourself computers.
> 
> BTW that ram looks very cool.


Sweet, so the Red Phantom will help me get the ladies, too?









Sign Me Up!







haha

But in all seriousness, The Phantom is by far the best bang for your buck case you can buy. If I can find it on sale, I'll grab it in a heartbeat. It's $139 Shipped at its cheapest right now. I would give anything if I would have thought to snag one during Christmas or Black Friday when they were $99.

I love the Phantoms but the only downside is that so many people have them and it's tough to make yours look unique from the rest. That's where the Red one comes in. ^_^ I was planning on going with a Red/Black anyways because I'm not crazy about blue LED's, so I will swap those out for Red later. The ratio of Phantom owners overall is like 48% White, 48% Black, 2% Red. lol Therefore, it would definitely be a unique build and I think it would look great.


----------



## Silomatic

Meh, buy a white one and powder coat it =P


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12038527*
> Thanks! I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, so the Red Phantom will help me get the ladies, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign Me Up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> But in all seriousness, The Phantom is by far the best bang for your buck case you can buy. If I can find it on sale, I'll grab it in a heartbeat. It's $139 Shipped at its cheapest right now. I would give anything if I would have thought to snag one during Christmas or Black Friday when they were $99.
> 
> I love the Phantoms but the only downside is that so many people have them and it's tough to make yours look unique from the rest. That's where the Red one comes in. ^_^ I was planning on going with a Red/Black anyways because I'm not crazy about blue LED's, so I will swap those out for Red later. The ratio of Phantom owners overall is like 48% White, 48% Black, 2% Red. lol Therefore, it would definitely be a unique build and I think it would look great.


Newegg has the white one with free shipping. Frys said they would match and in most casese beat newegg price.

I looked at every case I saw today at frys. All but 2 or 3 had the same thing in common...a box look.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12038565*
> Meh, buy a white one and powder coat it =P


To be honest with you I wanted a yellow one.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;12038623*
> To be honest with you I wanted a yellow one.


A royal blue or navy blue with chrome/silver accents would be my phantom preference.


----------



## Melee

Has anyone used the NZXT LED Sleeve kits in their Phantom? They look pretty legit.


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12027304*
> You might have to drill holes into the fan, it looks like I have to, i got a Zigmatek 200mm fan, white led....it doesn't match with the cases hole mounts.


I managed to fit 3 of these n my case! The screw holes in fact do not line up. The good news though, zip ties work with the door, and the top fans fit tight in the top and fortunately don't need to be screwed in. 1 zip tie secured both. You hardly notice. Pics comng soon


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;12040200*
> I managed to fit 3 of these n my case! The screw holes in fact do not line up. The good news though, zip ties work with the door, and the top fans fit tight in the top and fortunately don't need to be screwed in. 1 zip tie secured both. You hardly notice. Pics comng soon


Yeah i figured that worked, did you get the crystal series fan or the darker one?


----------



## R0$ch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12039877*
> A royal blue or navy blue with chrome/silver accents would be my phantom preference.


I would have bought it instantly if it was blue, something like the Acer G7200 case.That way I wouldn't have had to decide one week if i should buy a white or black on... I wonder why they don't make this awesome cases in blue? I'm sure they would sell them better then the red ones. Maybe because Alienware has also blue cases.


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12039934*
> Has anyone used the NZXT LED Sleeve kits in their Phantom? They look pretty legit.


Just ordered myself a white sleeve kit







i'll let you know what it looks like once i installed it, they seem to have got good reviews from what i have red


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12040459*
> Just ordered myself a white sleeve kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll let you know what it looks like once i installed it, they seem to have got good reviews from what i have red


Awesome, Thanks!









I was trying to decide whether Red Led's or White Led's would look better in a Red Phantom....I'm leaning more toward the Red.


----------



## Melee

Anyone used the Xigmatek Crystal Series fans? I'm thinking about picking up a bunch of them to use in my case. I would need 3x 200mm, 3x 120mm, and 1x 140mm to fill all of my case slots. This is going to be expensive.







lol


----------



## Silomatic

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233076 These? If so its my understanding that the 120 and 140 will, but the 200 will not without some modding being done. Which sucks cause I want these fans as well. Still may end up picking them all up and grabbing another side panel from NZXT just incase I screw it up.


----------



## Melee

Well, Newegg has 20% off on all Xigmatek brand items until the end of today so if anyone wants some, jump on them. They look to be extremely nice fans. Unfortunately, I don't think my budget will allow it right now.







lol

Here is the Coupon Code:

EMCYTZT260


----------



## puffsNasco

anyone have their front 140mm fan installed xD? picx plz


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch;12040392*
> I would have bought it instantly if it was blue, something like the Acer G7200 case.That way I wouldn't have had to decide one week if i should buy a white or black on... I wonder why they don't make this awesome cases in blue? I'm sure they would sell them better then the red ones. Maybe because Alienware has also blue cases.


Yeah, thats what im talking, a blue that meshes well with chrome/silver.... thats pretty much what im talking about. Cool pic


----------



## starwa1ker

Finally bought this case! Please add me to the club =D


























Just realized I didn't take a picture of the whole thing...LOL


----------



## Melee

If anyone sees the Red Phantom on sale anywhere, please let me know.









$139 Shipped from Amazon is the cheapest I see at the moment. Would love to snag one in the $99-$119 Range.


----------



## Melee

How strange is a White NZXT PSU going to look inside a Red Phantom? lol NewEgg has them on sale for $79 Shipped and I couldn't resist.









EDIT: It's not bad at all, imo. My setup will have a decent amount of white in it too.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11970442*
> Has Anyone been able to fit the H70 in the Rear exaust spot with the optional side fan installed?


I installed it this way on my brothers rig. So it's def possible. I'll take pics next time I'm in his PC.

Edit: Just seen you mentioned optional side fan. Don't know if it'll work, sorry.


----------



## R0$ch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12046103*
> anyone have their front 140mm fan installed xD? picx plz


I HAVE and the screws were almost too short for the wide 140mm Xigmatek Crystal Blue Led. I wanted to put an antivibration frame for the frame between the case and fan, but it was just too thick for the short screws NXZT supplied with the case

















I've got everything exept the Motherboard and optical drive and it's killing me that I cannot install the rest yet








So today I only installed the PSU, the sleeved led-cable and the front fan.









This case is f...... huge!
I newer thought something this beautiful could be build from sheet-metal and plastic.







And yes, this case does look like a Stormtrooper as someone mentioned








Please put me to the owners list, *very proud owners list*.

And onother thing... did you ever see RAM-memory better looking then this? :


----------



## M0E

I have a black Phantom sitting in the box Ive been contemplating on using. My Antec is nice, and I wasnt sure if I was going to use the case or return it.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12055299*
> How strange is a White NZXT PSU going to look inside a Red Phantom? lol NewEgg has them on sale for $79 Shipped and I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's not bad at all, imo. My setup will have a decent amount of white in it too.


What?! LINK ME TO THE PSU


----------



## craney

I'd take out the extra HD tray gives you more room and better airfllow to


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12052195*
> If anyone sees the Red Phantom on sale anywhere, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $139 Shipped from Amazon is the cheapest I see at the moment. Would love to snag one in the $99-$119 Range.


I got mine for $119 from Newegg, they had a special 2 day rebate thing. I'll keep an eye out for you =D


----------



## craney

Just ordered myself a new NZXT 140mm front fan does anyone now if they come with dust filters? i cant even remember if the side fans that come with the case have dust filters on them anyone know?


----------



## Breakbeat

Question for anyone that removed "both" hard drive trays. How did you remove the main tray and is it possible to put it back in if you need it later?

Thanks,
-BB


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12062476*
> Just ordered myself a new NZXT 140mm front fan does anyone now if they come with dust filters? i cant even remember if the side fans that come with the case have dust filters on them anyone know?


No front filter, but yes the Phantom came with filters for the side 120mm fans, and two 200mm fan filters that you can use for the side door 200mm fan and top 200mm fan slots. If you want to add a 140mm fan filter you can just google it and pick whichever one you like. They're around $5.00... here's an example.

I also put a 140mm fan in the front slot, but turned it around so it pulls the hot air away from the Hard Drives and out the front mesh panel, so there is no need for a dust filter there. If you're concerned about HDD temps, try the fan direction both ways and see which way keeps them cooler.

Surprisingly, the case stays pretty dust free. I just use a dust buster once in a while to vacuum the dust out of the door filters. Can of air quickly gets out the little dust that's in the rest of the case - which isn't much. Just check it once in a while as everyone has a different amount of dust in their room.

See my sig for pics of _*The Black Phantom*_...


----------



## JoePhoto

Most current shot, still waiting on second 5770 and top 200mm fan


----------



## JoePhoto

Most current shot, still waiting on second 5770 and top 200mm fan


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12046103*
> anyone have their front 140mm fan installed xD? picx plz


NZXT 140mm with the grill off my PSU:


----------



## craney

thanks sandshark for your input thats really helped me out matey + rep


----------



## 36o

hey, i been modding my nzxt phantom for while now still not 100% finished mate put me on to this heres mine so far







has triple 120mm radiator up top and double 120mm radiator down bottom of case with dangerden 1200 pump and bitspower waterblocks and switch cpu block.








case full striped.








painted
















the back








watercooling loop waiting on compression fittings and sleeving to do psu


----------



## Roxborough

360, that looks amazing :O!

I really want one, I have an NZXT Gamma, it's a pretty decent mid range case. Not enough room for top fans







found that out AFTER, I bought 140mm blue neon badboys.

I don't know what to do with my computer, I really want to take it apart and fiddle about with it, make sure everything is aight... I notice lots of people have added an extra fan to their H50, I have one too, but I haven't bothered adding an extra fan!

And what's the deal with new fans these days coming with chrome screws instead of black ones? Everyone knows that 70% of the cases out there are mostly black!!!


----------



## 36o

thanks n yer im goin all white fans







still waiting on them. but yer they sell black ones u gotta buy them but


----------



## craney

Email nzxt and ask for some black fans, thats what i did and they are on route free of charge







there customer service is 1st class

36o- Superb rig mate well done, just a quicky tho i have taken out the extra hd tray from my case but i would rather use that and take out the bigger one, i see you have taken your one out how did you go about doing that? and will the smaller hd tray fit where that was was?

Does anyone else have issues with the stand offs lol i can never screw them right in without a pair of pliers









cheers matey


----------



## 36o

nah i dont think it does. i still got both in cuboard i can put back in at any stage but im only running 1 ssd so i dont need all the harddrive bays my ssd sits on top of bluray player hidden.


----------



## 36o

you could put it on bottom and just drill holes and screw it from under case like it was? ill have a look later for you.


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12060568*
> What?! LINK ME TO THE PSU


It was a NewEgg Shell Shocker. It was only up from 1pm to 4pm EST.

What really sucked is that for the White and Black Phantom, they had a $189 Combo for both the Phantom + PSU Shipped....That is incredible. lol However, I want a Red Phantom so I got hosed in that deal.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12062395*
> I got mine for $119 from Newegg, they had a special 2 day rebate thing. I'll keep an eye out for you =D


Thanks!


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12063432*
> thanks sandshark for your input thats really helped me out matey + rep


Hey, no problem craney.

Joe Photo, love the shots of your case and the Photography tips thread you have. Yes, I know my pics are sub-par...







. Didn't realize how primitive they were until I uploaded them from my camera to my PC, but then it was too late and I just put them online so others could see my Stage 1 water cooled set up. I'll be working on better shots with your photography tips on Stage 2 of my build, which will be water cooling the GPU. Just waiting for the GTX 580/570 blocks that are out of stock.

I do have a few photo questions, but I'll ask those on your photo tips thread.

360, could you take some pics of your case with the top off and looking down on the radiator and the inside looking up? Just wanna see how you mounted the radiator as it looks like yours is set more to the back of the case than mine. Also what brand radiator is it up top? I used a Koolance HX-CU1020V as it's only 30mm thick, any thicker would have the fans hitting my RAM sticks.

Cheers, SS


----------



## 36o

with them nzxt power supplys are they indervitly connected or just coming out of psu?


----------



## Melee

I'm not sure what indervitly means? lol

But, the 24 Pin and 8 Pin Power Connectors are Hard Wired while the rest is fully modular.


----------



## 36o

360, could you take some pics of your case with the top off and looking down on the radiator and the inside looking up? Just wanna see how you mounted the radiator as it looks like yours is set more to the back of the case than mine. Also what brand radiator is it up top? I used a Koolance HX-CU1020V as it's only 30mm thick, any thicker would have the fans hitting my RAM sticks.

Cheers, SS[/QUOTE]

i got 2 pieces of 1.6mm at 150mm x 10mm alloy painted black holding mine up atm and the radiator i got was X-Flow Black Ice Pro III High Performance Radiator heres link http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=29209 and im gonna run 2x200mm fans on top with 3 120mm on bottom 120mm fans here. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_49&products_id=29854 with the nzxt 200mm fans on top should be ok running top fans off fan controler and pump and that off a power block thingy. taking for ever but


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12064440*
> I'm not sure what indervitly means? lol
> 
> But, the 24 Pin and 8 Pin Power Connectors are Hard Wired while the rest is fully modular.


lol yer my spelling is bad







and thanks might look into the 900watt or 1000 if they have them when i got sli.


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12064460*
> lol yer my spelling is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks might look into the 900watt or 1000 if they have them when i got sli.


No problem.









And yes, one would look fantastic in your White Phantom. They're excellent power supplies, as well.


----------



## 36o

i dunno my 750w is carbon fibre wraped looks pritty mint gotta take more pics will do that tomorrow.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12063307*
> Most current shot, still waiting on second 5770 and top 200mm fan


wow looks very nice


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12064619*
> i dunno my 750w is carbon fibre wraped looks pritty mint gotta take more pics will do that tomorrow.


let's see it


----------



## SaintDragon

2esproductions
Nice new list of owners!! Thanks for adding me

















Made meself SIG for this thread









oww, just realised that you made it too...


----------



## craney

Can you add me to the list please


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12069577*
> Can you add me to the list please


You were already added.


----------



## esproductions

Anyone can think of a better way to organize the owners list, make it look better, updating the front page, etc?


----------



## Melee

Honestly, I think it looks great as it is. Simple and to the point.

A lot of the clubs have a ridiculously cluttered and lengthy front page and it doesn't look good at all. I like this one a lot.


----------



## R0$ch

First of all, thanks esproduction for putting me on the list (even if you wrote my nick with lowercase







).
Today I managed to assemble my rig, I will put more pics with the whole illuminated sistem as soon as I get it running.
I have a question though: for those of you who have H70 watercooling, how did you connect the pump and fan cables to the mainboard and how did you turn the fans so that the cables don't hang loose and touch the sinks on the mainboard? I fear that I must secure them somehow more tightly, not like in the picture. And will the heatsink in the upper left of have enough air for cooling, won't the watercooler overheat that part?









Also, these hard wired cables from the NZXT PSU suck, the GPU cables and SATA cables bump and cannot be flattened down. I cannot put the right case-cover back because of this

















So far everything looks like this, don't know how you like the wire management so far:


----------



## R0$ch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12070156*
> Anyone can think of a better way to organize the owners list, make it look better, updating the front page, etc?


Yes, I would put insted of the two empty/almost empty cases the best looking Phantom builds, it really looks boring like that and make a different kind of table for the owners list... it's obvious that white is the majority, so split that column in 2 or 3, make one for black, and the red with the unspecified in on single. and pus some color to it to mach the case colors for examples (for black write with white so the names are visible







).


----------



## LPRaver89

Can I get in on the list. I have a black one that I have posted pictures of.


----------



## Sodalink

I love this case... I just sold my Antec 1200 to the guy im building a computer... though its going to look huge with a mATX mobo on it lol...

I'll be caseless for a few until I see this case for $100-110.


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12067646*
> let's see it


here ya go


----------



## M0E

So I went ahead and changed my case out lastnight. My Antec 902 worked fine, but it was tight inside. The Phantom has much more room. Anyone else using a non modular PSU? God if it isnt a cluster Eff on the back side of my case haha! I tied it all down as best as possible, but there is just so much stuff.


----------



## puffsNasco

someone mentioned that they had to modify their front 140mm thermalright fan to fit in to the front

PIX plz


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12073745*
> here ya go


Wow that's awesome, i been trying to look for white cf wrap, iI have a question though, when you use cf wrap on pc parts, will it affect them temperature wise? As in, will the parts produce more heat?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12074660*
> Wow that's awesome, i been trying to look for white cf wrap, iI have a question though, when you use cf wrap on pc parts, will it affect them temperature wise? As in, will the parts produce more heat?


It depends on the part itself. For a PSU, the heat dissipation is done by the fan so wrapping it won't do much. Obviously, don't wrap any heatsinks.


----------



## Ovlazek

Hi everybody. New to the forums and thought you guys might like to see my rig.
I got this idea from the Kenny Case Mod phantom sans watercooling. Sorry about the low res photos. I'll put up higher quality ones if you guys are interested.


----------



## JoePhoto

^ Wow! Very nice, definitely would like to see some higher res ones.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;12075024*
> Hi everybody. New to the forums and thought you guys might like to see my rig.
> I got this idea from the Kenny Case Mod phantom sans watercooling. Sorry about the low res photos. I'll put up higher quality ones if you guys are interested.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12074695*
> It depends on the part itself. For a PSU, the heat dissipation is done by the fan so wrapping it won't do much. Obviously, don't wrap any heatsinks.


Lol...i sounded stupid, i know not to wrap over vents and such, as being someone who's never handled cf before, i thought it was a fair question to ask since i've never done anything like that to a computer before,lol. I dont supposed you wrapped a full case with it?


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;12075024*
> Hi everybody. New to the forums and thought you guys might like to see my rig.
> I got this idea from the Kenny Case Mod phantom sans watercooling. Sorry about the low res photos. I'll put up higher quality ones if you guys are interested.


Nice and Clean Build







. The green inlays make it very original. You just need to get a Single Sleeved M/B 24Pin Cable to connect to you motherboard and one sleeved cable for you DVDRW - those are the only cables that I can see that stick out color wise in your case in the pics.


----------



## M0E

I need to vacuum lol!


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12075167*
> Lol...i sounded stupid, i know not to wrap over vents and such, as being someone who's never handled cf before, i thought it was a fair question to ask since i've never done anything like that to a computer before,lol. I dont supposed you wrapped a full case with it?


you can if you want. would be a mission and time consuming but very doable.


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> 360, could you take some pics of your case with the top off and looking down on the radiator and the inside looking up? Just wanna see how you mounted the radiator as it looks like yours is set more to the back of the case than mine. Also what brand radiator is it up top? I used a Koolance HX-CU1020V as it's only 30mm thick, any thicker would have the fans hitting my RAM sticks.
> 
> Cheers, SS



















there you go mate. im gonna mount bracket under the frame looks ugly there.







update my stuff will be arriving at mine in next couple days so week away from being complete bring it onn









few other bits sleeving and things that have been attacked with carbon fibre. lol


----------



## Final Version

Would it be possible to secure one of the 120's from the side panel in the front 140 slot, without drilling extra holes?


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final Version;12075852*
> Would it be possible to secure one of the 120's from the side panel in the front 140 slot, without drilling extra holes?


just the fans yes it takes 120/140mm fans


----------



## koven

anyone got pics of a phantom w/ internal 360 rad ?


----------



## craney

Does anyone use a 140mm fan on the front? just ordered one and im having trouble finding any 140mm dust filters to go with it. I dont really wanna have a case full of dust so i really need to get hold of one any ideas where?


----------



## koven

^ http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c223/s885/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Filters-140mm_Fan_Filters-Page1.html


----------



## craney

cheers for that koven, not sure what these magnetic filters are really like though. The only problem is i live in the UK and frozencpu is the US i believe


----------



## 36o

yer the top pics are of internal top radiator and on other page is bottom 240mm one


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12076100*
> Does anyone use a 140mm fan on the front? just ordered one and im having trouble finding any 140mm dust filters to go with it. I dont really wanna have a case full of dust so i really need to get hold of one any ideas where?


i had a 140mm fan on front and case was spotless when ever i opened it but always been running water never aircooled so not 100% sure there. guessing if you went a med rpm fan should be ok.


----------



## craney

cheers 36o i'll go without one for now and see how it goes i'll give it a week and do a dust check







.

My new NZXT 100cm white led kit should be arriving today as well hopefully it will lighten the case up nicley


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12076080*
> anyone got pics of a phantom w/ internal 360 rad ?


have look at top pics dude thats a 360mm rad


----------



## craney

Just recieved my 140mm fan, one quick question though, there doesn't seem to be an arrows on it stating which way to mount the fan with the air flow going into the case any ideas?

cheers


----------



## JoePhoto

The back of the fan (where there is a sticker over the bearing) is ALWAYS the exhaust side. The open side with the blades will take in air.


----------



## craney

Cool cheers joe so the sticker side faces into the case does it matter which way round the fan goes tho? can it just go in any way round with the sticker side facing in if you see what i mean

thanks again matey


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12076351*
> Cool cheers joe so the sticker side faces into the case does it matter which way round the fan goes tho? can it just go in any way round with the sticker side facing in if you see what i mean
> 
> thanks again matey


yer mate try to do it so the fan cable is hidden as best as u can








and do u have pic of that cooler in that case?


----------



## craney

cool cheers just installing it now and i will upload a pic of my case once its all done


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12076408*
> cool cheers just installing it now and i will upload a pic of my case once its all done


When you go to take pics, check the link in my sig


----------



## ph10m

What size are the top fans? It says 200mm but I've read someone saying the CM 200mm fans doesn't fit?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m;12076485*
> What size are the top fans? It says 200mm but I've read someone saying the CM 200mm fans doesn't fit?


NZXT 200mm fans aren't actually 200mm, they're closer to 192mm.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12075167*
> Lol...i sounded stupid, i know not to wrap over vents and such, as being someone who's never handled cf before, i thought it was a fair question to ask since i've never done anything like that to a computer before,lol. I dont supposed you wrapped a full case with it?


CF vinyl wrap isn't actually real carbon fiber, it's just meant to look like it. You can wrap a full case no worries, as the heat is moved by the case fans, and not dissipated by the actual panels.


----------



## MatheusMoraes

I am interested in buying the white, but it will be that with time it is not yellow?


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12040273*
> Yeah i figured that worked, did you get the crystal series fan or the darker one?


Darker, modded the led's to green heheh


----------



## TheDream

Is the NXZT PSU full modular? Even the 24-PIN? I want to buy the sleeved 24-PIN cable but I don't want to take my PSU apart.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheusMoraes;12077675*
> I am interested in buying the white, but it will be that with time it is not yellow?


Only if you smoke a lot? Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDream;12078490*
> Is the NXZT PSU full modular? Even the 24-PIN? I want to buy the sleeved 24-PIN cable but I don't want to take my PSU apart.


Nope, only Corsair's, Seasonic's and Silverstone high-ends are fully modular afaik


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDream;12078490*
> Is the NXZT PSU full modular? Even the 24-PIN? I want to buy the sleeved 24-PIN cable but I don't want to take my PSU apart.


No, the 24-PIN and 8-PIN Power Cables are Hardwired. However, EVERYTHING else is fully modular, including the PCI-E Cables.







I just received my unit in the mail today. Extremely beautiful PSU.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12077134*
> CF vinyl wrap isn't actually real carbon fiber, it's just meant to look like it. You can wrap a full case no worries, as the heat is moved by the case fans, and not dissipated by the actual panels.


Thanks for the info...the only thing that sucks is shipping to hawaii....







....lol


----------



## MatheusMoraes

kkkk, not not smoke.
but wondered, why were the old, so quiet ta








I have a Thermaltake V3 is it a good choice for such a change?
Got it for $ 140 ..


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12078824*
> Thanks for the info...the only thing that sucks is shipping to hawaii....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....lol


I feel your pain. What island?


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12076285*
> Just recieved my 140mm fan, one quick question though, there doesn't seem to be an arrows on it stating which way to mount the fan with the air flow going into the case any ideas?
> 
> cheers


BTW, which one you ordered? And where is pics??


----------



## moonmanas

well this is my current new build in a casecom thing actually not a bad case, but I been debating with myself for 3 minutes now and just ordered my Phantom at 18.55 it should be here by 8.30 am tomorrow...can't wait! Even going to splash out and get some sleeving for the wires







roll on tomo got some good ideas from here great thread







oh pics dint show oh well probably best lol


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I feel your pain. What island?


Eh howzit? Kaneohe, Oahu.


----------



## craney

Just installed my new nzxt white led kit, its looks fab really happy with it the only thing i wish id done was order the 200cm kit to go round the whole case. I'll upload a pic shortly.

Just emailed nzxt as well asking if they could send me a 140mm dust filter and some extra rubber grommets...........they are already on there way to be shipped to me







i cant get over how good there service is


----------



## Melee

I'm surprised because I've emailed them probably 4-5 times total to ask questions about the Phantom and I believe I received 1 response that took 3 days. lol


----------



## SandShark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


anyone got pics of a phantom w/ internal 360 rad ?


Yes, 360, myself and a few others here. Just look through this forum's pages.

See my Sig below for my _The Black Phatom gallery_...


----------



## JoePhoto

Second 5770 got here today. Hitting P20500 in 3Dmark, under $190 in cards.


----------



## esproductions

I still need to know what those little blue heatsink things are?


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I still need to know what those little blue heatsink things are?


are you referring to the above picture? If so those aren't' heat sinks, those are capacitors..


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I still need to know what those little blue heatsink things are?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dembo1305*


are you referring to the above picture? If so those aren't' heat sinks, those are capacitors..


You guys are seeing two different things. The little blue heat sinks on the top GPU are on the vRam, mostly for looks, lol

The capacitors on the mobo have a little bit of blue crap on them from the factory.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Second 5770 got here today. Hitting P20500 in 3Dmark, under $190 in cards.



















xigatech or w.e it's called?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


xigatech or w.e it's called?


The cooler is the Xigmatek Dark Knight, but I custom painted the fan


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*


Eh howzit? Kaneohe, Oahu.


Keaau, Big Island

doin good


----------



## Final Version

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12078824*
> Thanks for the info...the only thing that sucks is shipping to hawaii....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....lol


Did you pay more then $70? Lol.


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final Version;12087105*
> Did you pay more then $70? Lol.


I assume he bought it from Amazon and got free shipping.


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12084238*
> Second 5770 got here today. Hitting P20500 in 3Dmark, under $190 in cards.


What fans are those matey? Are they bitfenix ones? i really like the white led's on them looks really cool


----------



## R0$ch

I know it's offtopic, but can it be that a clean install of windows 7 Ultimate 64bit is taking up 20GB on an SSD? I'm shoked that 1/3 of my harddrive space is just the windows, no drivers no nothing. Did I do something wrong when I installed? On C: the folders after the install take up 10 GB, but where is the rest?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch;12087707*
> I know it's offtopic, but can it be that a clean install of windows 7 Ultimate 64bit is taking up 20GB on an SSD? I'm shoked that 1/3 of my harddrive space is just the windows, no drivers no nothing. Did I do something wrong when I installed? On C: the folders after the install take up 10 GB, but where is the rest?


That sounds about right... my Windows 7 took up almost 30GB I think lol.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;12087143*
> I assume he bought it from Amazon and got free shipping.


I take free shippingwhen I can get it, otherwise if I don't want to wait 10 to 14 days for my things ill spend 40 bucks or more on newegg...which is what I did for my phantom case...for now I'm saving the case until ivy bridge comes out then ill make my choice of which build to use....I got everything I need except for the mobo,cpu and ram.


----------



## Melee

My Red Phantom is in the Mail!!!


----------



## TheDream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12078707*
> No, the 24-PIN and 8-PIN Power Cables are Hardwired. However, EVERYTHING else is fully modular, including the PCI-E Cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my unit in the mail today. Extremely beautiful PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;12078516*
> Nope, only Corsair's, Seasonic's and Silverstone high-ends are fully modular afaik


Darn how did everybody install the sleeved cables then? Just used it as an extension?


----------



## craney

Yea mate the NZXT extension range is great they come in black or white, i ordered the black ones but now i have my phantom im thinking of getting the white range to lol cant help myself


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch;12087707*
> I know it's offtopic, but can it be that a clean install of windows 7 Ultimate 64bit is taking up 20GB on an SSD? I'm shoked that 1/3 of my harddrive space is just the windows, no drivers no nothing. Did I do something wrong when I installed? On C: the folders after the install take up 10 GB, but where is the rest?


If you disable Hibernate mode you can save a few gigs of space.. if you have 4gb ram then windows dedicated 4gb of space to your hard drive..

Reducing the page file size can help too, and disabling system restore if you never use it..


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craney*


Yea mate the NZXT extension range is great they come in black or white, i ordered the black ones but now i have my phantom im thinking of getting the white range to lol cant help myself


They come in red too







Amazon is your friend.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12080673*
> Just installed my new nzxt white led kit, its looks fab really happy with it the only thing i wish id done was order the 200cm kit to go round the whole case. I'll upload a pic shortly.


Only after you said that 100cm is not enough, I just ordered myself a 200cm White LED NZXT kit







Thanks mate


----------



## puffsNasco

OK guys

people with MAssive cpu coolers like me might be able to fit a 200mm side fan

someone on the NZXT forum was able to do it with Xigmatek fan


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melee*


My Red Phantom is in the Mail!!!

























congratzzzzzzzz


----------



## craney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


Only after you said that 100cm is not enough, I just ordered myself a 200cm White LED NZXT kit







Thanks mate


lol your welcome mate, the 100cm goes about halfway down oneside all along the bottom and then half way up the other side







really tempted to get a 200cm one as well now









Just ordered myself 2 of these bitfenix 120mm fans to replace my 2 side fans,
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/...cat=886&page=1

hope they fit ok if not i might stick them on my megahalems cooler instead of the 2 akasa apaches. The only prob is the apaches are great fans they keep my overclocked 3.7ghz PII 955 cpu at 27c


----------



## h a x m o r

Those Bitfenix fans shouldn't be a problem as they are the standard size for 120mm fans.
120mm x 120mm x 25mm
Same as the stock 120mm fans on the Phantom.


----------



## craney

sweet







the bitfenix fans going by there spec move around 52CFM compared to the NZXT 120mm fans which move around 47CFM. They also run a little quiter at 18DB compared to 25db on the NZXT's with the added bonus of cool led's


----------



## Melee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


congratzzzzzzzz













































Thanks!







I can't freakin' wait for it to get here!


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R0$ch*


I know it's offtopic, but can it be that a clean install of windows 7 Ultimate 64bit is taking up 20GB on an SSD? I'm shoked that 1/3 of my harddrive space is just the windows, no drivers no nothing. Did I do something wrong when I installed? On C: the folders after the install take up 10 GB, but where is the rest?



Mine is at 26Gb out of 60 with all my drivers installed. Sounds about right to be honest.


----------



## Ubeermench

^ mine only takes up about 12gb.

Just unwrapped the case.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*


^ mine only takes up about 12gb.

Just unwrapped the case.


I love the black Phantom cases. I was so happy when I got mine. Only problem is with finger prints since I carry my computer to LANs. Other than that this case has been a dream to work with so far. The Blue on Black scheme looks really nice too, especially with the blue cathodes I've got installed.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I know I'm asking this in the Phantom club.

Is the Phantom worth it over the RV02?. I can get the Phantom for $139CAD which is $20 cheaper than the RV02($159.99).


----------



## esproductions

I like the Phantom much more than the RV02... I'm not being biased it's just that the cable management is so much better, more room to work around, and the internal layout is better. Unless you really like the flipped/inverted layout of the RV02, I'd go for the Phantom. The RV02 might have better build quality though.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;12075024*
> Hi everybody. New to the forums and thought you guys might like to see my rig.
> I got this idea from the Kenny Case Mod phantom sans watercooling. Sorry about the low res photos. I'll put up higher quality ones if you guys are interested.


Ive been thinking of doing green on mine and now that I see how amazing it looks i think i am going to do it. Great work looks awesome!


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12097204*
> Ive been thinking of doing green on mine and now that I see how amazing it looks i think i am going to do it. Great work looks awesome!


Yeah I really liked his design and Im thinking of doing something similar in red.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12097223*
> Yeah I really liked his design and Im thinking of doing something similar in red.


Yeah I want to do a neon green with the black and get some green lights for the inside.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I got to take pics of mine again... i been painting.. and Have a few things up my sleeve.


----------



## 36o

ok so its almost done







atleast its up and running need to get some nzxt white and red 6 pin pci power cables found out mine had a resistor under heatshrink didnt know if i could cut so i went safer option and left alone lol other then them all done and happy with way it turned out







heres few pics.








few fans lol








res and cables








runs havnt seen that in month


----------



## moonmanas

Mine arrived yesterday morning, these look awesome in reality CPU and system temps dropped by 6c too, just with the front fan added and only running that the top fan and H50 PP fans....cant locate a second 200mm led fan for top though ....just ordered black sleeving kit, want white now I just seen it


----------



## puffsNasco

how did you guys setup your airflow?

like 1 top exhaust, 1 top intake

2 side intake, 1 front intake

and 1 back exhaust?


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


how did you guys setup your airflow?

like 1 top exhaust, 1 top intake

2 side intake, 1 front intake

and 1 back exhaust?


Mine is all kinda crap because the screws aren't long enough to turn the 200mm fan around.. but i have a side 200mm intake 2 120mm side exhaust and rear intake. then I have 2 120mm fans on my rs240 rad pulling air in. but it's hot air..


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dembo1305*


Mine is all kinda crap because the screws aren't long enough to turn the 200mm fan around.. but i have a side 200mm intake 2 120mm side exhaust and rear intake. then I have 2 120mm fans on my rs240 rad pulling air in. but it's hot air..


This seems completely backwards.... Top/rear Exhaust, front/side intake... Hot air rises pull in though the bottem, and let the air naturally go out though the top... Have you tried switching things around to see if you get better temps?


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


This seems completely backwards.... Top/rear Exhaust, front/side intake... Hot air rises pull in though the bottem, and let the air naturally go out though the top... Have you tried switching things around to see if you get better temps?


I know hot air rises. but the hot air was getting stuck in my case since the rad was at the top.. So I though flip the rad fans that are at the top to intake and then leave the rear fan intake and set the 2 small fans to exhaust, i wanted the large side fan to be exhaust. but the temps really havent changed any.. It's water cooling so I though they would be a lot better but they aren't.. they are around 75-80C without the window open.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dembo1305*


I know hot air rises. but the hot air was getting stuck in my case since the rad was at the top.. So I though flip the rad fans that are at the top to intake and then leave the rear fan intake and set the 2 small fans to exhaust, i wanted the large side fan to be exhaust. but the temps really havent changed any.. It's water cooling so I though they would be a lot better but they aren't.. they are around 75-80C without the window open.


It could also be that you have too much air in the case causing the air current to flow where itks not supposed to....have you tried flipping all the top and rear fans as an exhaust to help pull out hot air from your cpu? And take out the 200mm side fan and just leave the front fan and the 2 side 120s as your only intakes? How about mounting a fan on your hard drive bay pointing towards your gpu?


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*


It could also be that you have too much air in the case causing the air current to flow where itks not supposed to....have you tried flipping all the top and rear fans as an exhaust to help pull out hot air from your cpu? And take out the 200mm side fan and just leave the front fan and the 2 side 120s as your only intakes? How about mounting a fan on your hard drive bay pointing towards your gpu?


The 2 on my rad were exhaust when i installed them.. cpu temps are the only problem so i thought why not have the rad pull in cooler air?


----------



## puffsNasco

ok for normal ppl with air coolers do you want more air coming into your case or more air flow out of your case?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


ok for normal ppl with air coolers do you want more air coming into your case or more air flow out of your case?



Debatable question... I prefer to have higher Intake then exhaust, causing a little bit of air to be forced out of every small hole in the case, this seems to cut down on dust inside the case because you can filter all the intake points... If you have higher exhaust, air will be sucked in though the drive bays and other holes..


----------



## Hogwasher

Add me to the list

Just got done transfer parts into the new white Phantom case

Pics below

http://img684.imageshack.us/i/img20110122171724.jpg/

http://img406.imageshack.us/i/img20110122171712.jpg/

http://img836.imageshack.us/i/img20110122172527.jpg/

http://img541.imageshack.us/i/img20110122172543.jpg/

Cant get the photo to post, any advice


----------



## LPRaver89

Here is a picture for anyone wondering about the clearance of the side panel and a Corsair H70. No there is no way of fitting a side 200mm fan. Sorry for the dark picture my camera doesn't have a flash.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dembo1305*


I know hot air rises. but the hot air was getting stuck in my case since the rad was at the top.. So I though flip the rad fans that are at the top to intake and then leave the rear fan intake and set the 2 small fans to exhaust, i wanted the large side fan to be exhaust. but the temps really havent changed any.. It's water cooling so I though they would be a lot better but they aren't.. they are around 75-80C without the window open.


thats really hot for water cooling. I never get above 44c with my h50. something maybe wrong with yours.


----------



## P69

Loving this thread,

Add me to the Phantom Red owners, pics coming shortly. My case seems much more messy inside than most peoples - this might just be that I've got more stuff in it? (5xHDDs, 3xODDs, 1xFDD, TV Card, NZXT USB Expansion)

P69


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12105422*
> thats really hot for water cooling. I never get above 44c with my h50. something maybe wrong with yours.


Intels get a lot hotter then our AMD setups.


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dembo1305;12103279*
> I know hot air rises. but the hot air was getting stuck in my case since the rad was at the top.. So I though flip the rad fans that are at the top to intake and then leave the rear fan intake and set the 2 small fans to exhaust, i wanted the large side fan to be exhaust. but the temps really havent changed any.. It's water cooling so I though they would be a lot better but they aren't.. they are around 75-80C without the window open.


id check your watercooling loop.. mines running at 29-34 degrees idle summer here in australia







dam hot weather. and 43-48 on load @ 4.3ghz. check to see if your pump is working probaly ect.


----------



## puffsNasco

Phantom Phantom

anyone know the ETA time for the 200mm fan?


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


Intels get a lot hotter then our AMD setups.


Well, mine runs at about 35-36C when idle, haven`t try to load it to 100% and watch...







Will try it in few days, after I sort another problem....









Just updated my BIOS to 0802 and my keyboard and mouse stopped working in Windows. In Bios they still work... Will try to downgrade BIOS to 0603...

Update: Nothing worked, came back to 0802. Because it looks like my Win7 64 USB Drivers corrupted somehow... So now I will try to reinstall/recover them. If I won`t find the way of doing it easily, I`ll just reinstall Windows... But I already Made me a Windows 7 64 Recovery Disk from another working comp. Will try it tomorrow


----------



## RJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dembo1305*


I know hot air rises. but the hot air was getting stuck in my case since the rad was at the top.. So I though flip the rad fans that are at the top to intake and then leave the rear fan intake and set the 2 small fans to exhaust, i wanted the large side fan to be exhaust. but the temps really havent changed any.. It's water cooling so I though they would be a lot better but they aren't.. they are around 75-80C without the window open.


I have a Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock on an i7 950 (@ 4.0 GHz), 2-GTX 460s in SLI, and all the optional fans installed. Front and side fans are intake and the top and rear are exhaust. I have the Swiftech H20-220 rad mounted in the top too, and it doesn't restrict airflow out of the case at all if you are using both 200 mm fans up top. As long as the net exhaust cfm is greater than the net intake cfm, you will have positive airflow through the case and the rad:

Intake: 1x140mm (62.5 cfm) + 2x120mm (94.54 cfm) + 1x200mm (166 cfm) = 323.04 cfm

Exhaust: 2X200mm (332 cfm) + 1x120mm (47.27) = 379.27 cfm

Running a Prime 95 blend test or Intel Burn, my cpu never gets above 60 C. Idle temps are 32-36 C. Normal game-play, temps hover around 44-48 C-ish; although, my AS5 hasn't reached 200 hrs of burn-time yet, so those temps will get even better.


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RJT*


I have a Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock on an i7 950 (@ 4.0 GHz), 2-GTX 460s in SLI, and all the optional fans installed. Front and side fans are intake and the top and rear are exhaust. I have the Apex 220 rad mounted in the top too, and it doesn't restrict airflow out of the case at all if you are using both 200 mm fans up top. As long as the net exhaust cfm is greater than the net intake cfm, you will have positive airflow through the case and the rad:

Intake: 1x140mm (62.5 cfm) + 2x120mm (94.54 cfm) + 1x200mm (166 cfm) = 323.04 cfm

Exhaust: 2X200mm (332 cfm) + 1x120mm (47.27) = 379.27 cfm

Running a Prime 95 blend test or Intel Burn, my cpu never gets above 60 C. Idle temps are 32-36 C. Normal game-play, temps hover around 44-48 C-ish; although, my AS5 hasn't reached 200 hrs of burn-time yet, so those temps will get even better.


I wasn't able to mount the rad in the top with the 200mm fan installed.. it wouldn't fit..


----------



## Drexra

Hi! I'm looking into doing my first build very early May and I had a quick question about the Phantom because this is easily my top choice for my case.

Is it first time build friendly? Or will the fan controls and that kind of stuff just outright confuse me? Thanks!


----------



## RJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drexra*


Hi! I'm looking into doing my first build very early May and I had a quick question about the Phantom because this is easily my top choice for my case.

Is it first time build friendly? Or will the fan controls and that kind of stuff just outright confuse me? Thanks!


The Phantom is a perfect case to do your first build, tons of room. All the fan controller connections are labelled with pictures depicting the appropriate fans to connect where, and the starting cable management configuration on the back side of the case is awesome. The case is all tooless, all good. A lot of Phantom owners remove the secondary HDD cage to help with keeping the case uncluttered and to optimize alreay wicked airflow. I used the extra space for my pump.


----------



## xinhang

Has anyone tried this:

Switech 1/2IN 3X120MM Edge Series Liquid Cooling Kit (http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57...cture=Swiftech) in their phantom?


----------



## Zaxbys

Are there any clearance issues with the RX or RS 240 kits and this case?


----------



## RJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dembo1305*


I wasn't able to mount the rad in the top with the 200mm fan installed.. it wouldn't fit..


In order to mount the rad with the optional 200mm fan installed on top, I had to slightly bend the rad mounting brackets forward toward the front side of the case. This also moved the rad away from my RAM, which is quite tall. The side of the rad sits almost flush with the side panel once the case is closed, but it fits fine. You have to insert the rad (with brackets attached and slightly bent forward) at an angle, first getting the single-hole bracket up and between the two 200mm fan frames, and then raise the front two-holed bracket up and tighten it up!


----------



## Drexra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RJT*


The Phantom is a perfect case to do your first build, tons of room. All the fan controller connections are labelled with pictures depicting the appropriate fans to connect where, and the starting cable management configuration on the back side of the case is awesome. The case is all tooless, all good. A lot of Phantom owners remove the secondary HDD cage to help with keeping the case uncluttered and to optimize alreay wicked airflow. I used the extra space for my pump.


+ Rep! Thank you so much for the very informative post! Definetly made my choice clear, come May Ill be building my system with the Red NZXT Phantom


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drexra;12115276*
> Hi! I'm looking into doing my first build very early May and I had a quick question about the Phantom because this is easily my top choice for my case.
> 
> Is it first time build friendly? Or will the fan controls and that kind of stuff just outright confuse me? Thanks!


It is very easy. All the controllers cables are labeled so it is quite easy to do.


----------



## Drexra

Thank you guys very much for the quick replies! Just getting me all ramped up for May!


----------



## esproductions

A new pic


----------



## LPRaver89

Looks good, hows that window coming?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12119193*
> Looks good, hows that window coming?


Still on hold unfortunately, haven't had a chance to buy a dremel yet. My time is heavily invested on my race car team right now... so many deadlines to meet.


----------



## stolikat

Hey guys! I just ordered a white phantom case!! I am so stoked!! I have a question anyone running a Nh-d14. Is there any problem mounting the cooler to exhaust from the top?


----------



## puffsNasco

nope, i have d14 u jsu can't mount side fan


----------



## stolikat

Thanks Puffs! I dont care about the side fan. I am gonna cut out that part of the side panel and put some plexi.


----------



## 36o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


A new pic



















looks neat







you doing a clear side? i been thinking about it not sure yet lol.


----------



## rudi1986

Hey guys, been reading all the post.. new here... I want to get the nzxt sleeved cables from amazon but honestly dunno which ones to order...mind helping me out a bit cause i'm very new to diy. my rig is as follow:

Intel Core i7 2600K & ASROCK P67 PROF FATAL1TY
INTEL 120GB SSD SATA2 2.5"
8Gb G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600Mhz
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB * 2
EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked *2 (SLI)
SAMSUNG 22X DVDRW SATA
Seasonic X series 850w
NZXT Phantom (Red)
Windows 7 Ultimate OEM 64 Bit
Coolermaster Hyper 212+

thanks for any help given...


----------



## R3d T34rz

Does anyone know if this case supports the Thermaltake Frio without any mods. I'm thinking about buying this case and would like to know before ordering. Thanks.


----------



## 36o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz*


Does anyone know if this case supports the Thermaltake Frio without any mods. I'm thinking about buying this case and would like to know before ordering. Thanks.


with ease.


----------



## puffsNasco

it supports all TALL aftermarket coolers, just u can't mount the side fan, well if your cooler is 158 mm u can mount a 20mm side 200m fan


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *rudi1986*   Hey guys, been reading all the post.. new here... I want to get the nzxt sleeved cables from amazon but honestly dunno which ones to order...mind helping me out a bit cause i'm very new to diy. my rig is as follow:

Intel Core i7 2600K & ASROCK P67 PROF FATAL1TY
INTEL 120GB SSD SATA2 2.5"
8Gb G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600Mhz
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB * 2
EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked *2 (SLI)
SAMSUNG 22X DVDRW SATA
Seasonic X series 850w
NZXT Phantom (Red)
Windows 7 Ultimate OEM 64 Bit
Coolermaster Hyper 212+

thanks for any help given...  
You will need the 8-pin to power the CPU:
  Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8P 8-Pin Motherboard Power Extension Premium Cable (Black): Electronics
 You will need the 24-pin for the mobo:
  Amazon.com: NZXT CB-24P Singled Sleeved 24-Pin Premium Cable for Motherboards (Black): Electronics
 And 4 of the 6-pin for your GPU's:
  Amazon.com: NZXT CB-6V 6-Pin VGA Extension Premium Cable (Black): Electronics


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


A new pic



















All that carbon fiber looks nice, but a few questions:

1) Why do you have the 2nd HDD cage in? Are you using the 2 120mm side fans? It's covering your awesome SSD mount.

2) Why is the GPU mounted so low? Is that an x16 slot?

3) RAM cooler, did you need it? or just for looks?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rudi1986*


Hey guys, been reading all the post.. new here... I want to get the nzxt sleeved cables from amazon but honestly dunno which ones to order...mind helping me out a bit cause i'm very new to diy. my rig is as follow:

Intel Core i7 2600K & ASROCK P67 PROF FATAL1TY
INTEL 120GB SSD SATA2 2.5"
8Gb G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600Mhz
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB * 2
EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked *2 (SLI)
SAMSUNG 22X DVDRW SATA
Seasonic X series 850w
NZXT Phantom (Red)
Windows 7 Ultimate OEM 64 Bit
Coolermaster Hyper 212+

thanks for any help given...


That's a hell of a rig for a first build, lol. Have fun, the Phantom makes it easy.

However, a few suggestions:

1) PAY ATTENTION TO DETAIL. Most mistakes on the first build are made because you didn't slow down and notice that something wasn't plugged in or mounted correctly.

2) If you run into an issue, stop and ask us. Don't just guess.


----------



## R0$ch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudi1986;12121985*
> 
> Intel Core i7 2600K & ASROCK P67 PROF FATAL1TY
> INTEL 120GB SSD SATA2 2.5"
> 8Gb G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600Mhz
> SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB * 2
> EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked *2 (SLI)
> SAMSUNG 22X DVDRW SATA
> Seasonic X series 850w
> NZXT Phantom (Red)
> Windows 7 Ultimate OEM 64 Bit
> Coolermaster Hyper 212+


Jesus... and I thought my rig was expensive... too bad I didn't know that the Sandybridge CPU's where already out when I ordered my components, I heard the 2600k is better then my i7 950, Sabertooth mainboard for this slot would have been the same price so yeah... I rushed a little.
Well I made a little collage of a few pics I made with my case

















I really want to buy some white sleeved cables cause the 24pin and the GPU cables are so ugly and rigid. You think I would get a free 200mm fan from NZXT if I write them that I want to put another one on top?

Also the idle temps on the system with a few programs running:









I would try to overclock the CPU and GPU but I don't want to mess something up. I tested with 3DMark11 an got *P5061* and with 3DMark Vantage *21255* points. When I ran FurMark my GPU got to temps over 85 celsius... isn't that too high? I stopped the test so it wouldn't overheat. If I where to overclock, wouldn't temperatures rise and make the CPU/GPU run hotter? Is the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility good for overclocking the CPU rather then making changes from the bios? Is there a point in overclocking my 9-9-9-9-24 1600Mhz RAM?

And did I mention that I'm proud of myself for assembling everything alone without doing this before?







And it works so damn fast...too bad the SSD is 3/4 full


----------



## puffsNasco

looks great but h70 is so overrated >.>


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12127804*
> looks great but h70 is so overrated >.>


The H70 is very compareable to the NH D14 temp wise.
But on the other hand its smaller and looks better.
Currently neweg has the Noctua for $89.99
I paid $75 after rebate for my H70 on Newegg.

On closed systems, all the reveiws i have seen show the NHD14 with only a 1-2 degree advantage.

It was really just a price and looks compairsion to me.
The H70 was cheaper for me and looked better for pretty much the same preformance.


----------



## Hogwasher

Finally got the pics up, please add me to the owners list. White Phantom

On a side note in a couple of weeks I will be coming into some cash and was thinking about upgrading my video card. I was wondering if I would see a improvement with ATI 6950, and if that improvement would justify the cost of the new card?

Looking on ebay looks like I would be lucky to get $50 for my used ATI 4870 1GB.

Also would I be able to put a PCI Express 2.1 x16 into a PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot and would there be an impact on performance for doing this?

Any ideas, opinions would be greatly appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch;12126695*
> Jesus... and I thought my rig was expensive... too bad I didn't know that the Sandybridge CPU's where already out when I ordered my components, I heard the 2600k is better then my i7 950, Sabertooth mainboard for this slot would have been the same price so yeah... I rushed a little.
> Well I made a little collage of a few pics I made with my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to buy some white sleeved cables cause the 24pin and the GPU cables are so ugly and rigid. You think I would get a free 200mm fan from NZXT if I write them that I want to put another one on top?
> 
> Also the idle temps on the system with a few programs running:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to overclock the CPU and GPU but I don't want to mess something up. I tested with 3DMark11 an got *P5061* and with 3DMark Vantage *21255* points. When I ran FurMark my GPU got to temps over 85 celsius... isn't that too high? I stopped the test so it wouldn't overheat. If I where to overclock, wouldn't temperatures rise and make the CPU/GPU run hotter? Is the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility good for overclocking the CPU rather then making changes from the bios? Is there a point in overclocking my 9-9-9-9-24 1600Mhz RAM?
> 
> And did I mention that I'm proud of myself for assembling everything alone without doing this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it works so damn fast...too bad the SSD is 3/4 full


Well if your running benchmarks you would definitely see an improvement by overclocking your RAM.. 9-9-9-24 isn't that great of timings.. mine are running at 6-7-6-24 at 1528Mhz.
And even if your not running benchmarks you would still get a slight performance increase by overclocking your RAM..


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;12128261*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the pics up, please add me to the owners list. White Phantom
> 
> On a side note in a couple of weeks I will be coming into some cash and was thinking about upgrading my video card. I was wondering if I would see a improvement with ATI 6950, and if that improvement would justify the cost of the new card?
> 
> Looking on ebay looks like I would be lucky to get $50 for my used ATI 4870 1GB.
> 
> Also would I be able to put a PCI Express 2.1 x16 into a PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot and would there be an impact on performance for doing this?
> 
> Any ideas, opinions would be greatly appreciated
> Thanks in advance


I asked this in a different thread and was told that there would be no bad impacts by putting a 2.1 in a 2.o slot.. hope that helps. It worried me a lot, but i don't have the money to try it yet..


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch;12126695*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


I really like the blue led, are those NZXT sleeved leds?









@dembo1305: thanks for the info, can anyone else verify? Hate to spend the money without knowing for sure


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

@dembo, you can put it in there from what I read, but it will only be at 2.0..


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

a small update


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;12129002*
> I really like the blue led, are those NZXT sleeved leds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dembo1305: thanks for the info, can anyone else verify? Hate to spend the money without knowing for sure


I don't know what your spending money on? Overclocking your ram is just adjusting timings and speed and adding voltage, just be careful not to add too much voltage!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12129531*
> @dembo, you can put it in there from what I read, but it will only be at 2.0..


I dunno, that's just what I was told in another thread.. I was told that there wasn't that much of a difference. Also there aren't a whole lot of mobo's out with 2.1 yet i don't think..


----------



## Jaguarbamf

1.0, 2.0, and 2.1 are all compatible with each other. Pretty much no bandwidth difference since PCI-E has yet to use the entire bandwidth it's provided.

I'll have pictures of my case up in 2 weeks. Still waiting to get all of the parts in!
Working on the eyecandy now. lol

Kinda mad that I recieved mine with paint scratched off and rust on the hdd bay studs. =P
Anyone know if I can just use a bit of black paint to cover that up? Or will it come right off?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Still on hold unfortunately, haven't had a chance to buy a dremel yet. My time is heavily invested on my race car team right now... so many deadlines to meet.


Well hell I understand that deadlines are deadlines.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12129582*
> a small update


Go Colts!...lol
Was that easy to do, I want to do the same on my black one but do lime green.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch;12126695*
> Jesus... and I thought my rig was expensive... too bad I didn't know that the Sandybridge CPU's where already out when I ordered my components, I heard the 2600k is better then my i7 950, Sabertooth mainboard for this slot would have been the same price so yeah... I rushed a little.
> Well I made a little collage of a few pics I made with my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to buy some white sleeved cables cause the 24pin and the GPU cables are so ugly and rigid. You think I would get a free 200mm fan from NZXT if I write them that I want to put another one on top?
> 
> Also the idle temps on the system with a few programs running:
> 
> I would try to overclock the CPU and GPU but I don't want to mess something up. I tested with 3DMark11 an got *P5061* and with 3DMark Vantage *21255* points. When I ran FurMark my GPU got to temps over 85 celsius... isn't that too high? I stopped the test so it wouldn't overheat. If I where to overclock, wouldn't temperatures rise and make the CPU/GPU run hotter? Is the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility good for overclocking the CPU rather then making changes from the bios? Is there a point in overclocking my 9-9-9-9-24 1600Mhz RAM?
> 
> And did I mention that I'm proud of myself for assembling everything alone without doing this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it works so damn fast...too bad the SSD is 3/4 full


You make me want a white one now....but im going to paint some green on mine so maybe ill change my mind.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dembo1305;12129660*
> I don't know what your spending money on? Overclocking your ram is just adjusting timings and speed and adding voltage, just be careful not to add too much voltage!


Think you may have confused my post with another, I will be buying a new video card with the new pci interface, not over clocking any thing


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


Think you may have confused my post with another, I will be buying a new video card with the new pci interface, not over clocking any thing


Yeah sorry, I thought you were the guy asking about overclocking his RAM.. haha


----------



## Melee

My Red Phantom will be here tomorrow!!!
























Too bad I am still waiting on my Motherboard and RAM to get here.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


All that carbon fiber looks nice, but a few questions:

1) Why do you have the 2nd HDD cage in? Are you using the 2 120mm side fans? It's covering your awesome SSD mount.

2) Why is the GPU mounted so low? Is that an x16 slot?

3) RAM cooler, did you need it? or just for looks?


1) Since my PSU isn't modular, I needed a place to put all those extra power connections I didn't need lol... so I hid all those extra cables in there instead of cramming it in the back.

2) My GPU sags really bad up top for some reason, it is a x8 I believe but after doing benchmarks, it made no difference whatsoever.

3) Don't need it, just tried it out for looks. It is pretty f-ing loud so probably gonna take it out.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Go Colts!...lol
Was that easy to do, I want to do the same on my black one but do lime green.


pretty easy to do. take ur time tho.. dont rush it at all.


----------



## craney

LPraver- I emailed nzxt stating i was looking for another top fan and front 120m fan as well as some extra rubber grommits and this is the reply i recieved

Dear NZXT Customer,

Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts.

So go for it mate there customer support is 1st class


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Go Colts!...lol
Was that easy to do, I want to do the same on my black one but do lime green.


WOW looks bad asss


----------



## Melee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craney*


LPraver- I emailed nzxt stating i was looking for another top fan and front 120m fan as well as some extra rubber grommits and this is the reply i recieved

Dear NZXT Customer,

Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts.

So go for it mate there customer support is 1st class


So, wait, if I want anything additional for my Phantom then I can just email them and they'll send it to me for free?


----------



## craney

pretty much mate, i just told them i was finding it hard to get hold of a top fan anywhere here in the uk which i was everywhere seemed to be sold out, i asked them if i could buy directly from them and they then told me they dont charge for spare parts which are still in warranty







i did not complain at all









Recieved an email the same day stating

Dear NZXT Customer,

Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our facility within 1-5 business days. Thank you for your patience.

Thankyou NZXT


----------



## craney

Need some advice on something, i have just got myself a couple of white led bitfenix case fans they look great but cant decide what led kit to get. Im thinking of going for the white look i already have a 100cm white kit but its kinda short so im looking at the 200cm kit but after seeing the blue led kit i really like it. What would you say would look better white case fans led with white led kit or white case fan leds with a blue led kit?

cheers guys


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craney*


pretty much mate, i just told them i was finding it hard to get hold of a top fan anywhere here in the uk which i was everywhere seemed to be sold out, i asked them if i could buy directly from them and they then told me they dont charge for spare parts which are still in warranty







i did not complain at all









Recieved an email the same day stating

Dear NZXT Customer,

Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our facility within 1-5 business days. Thank you for your patience.

Thankyou NZXT


Lol, it sounds like you just needed another 200mm fan, and not replacing the one that came with the case....if that was indeed the case, (no pun intended ) then I think you got a good deal...I mean why else would they bring up items still under warranty? Was the fan that came with the case broken, or did you just simply ask to get a hold of one and not specify that the fan you already have is broken or not? In any case, their service is pretty darn good if you ask me.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craney*


Need some advice on something, i have just got myself a couple of white led bitfenix case fans they look great but cant decide what led kit to get. Im thinking of going for the white look i already have a 100cm white kit but its kinda short so im looking at the 200cm kit but after seeing the blue led kit i really like it. What would you say would look better white case fans led with white led kit or white case fan leds with a blue led kit?

cheers guys


If spending money isn't much of a great deal, I would say just buy the 200cm blue and white led kits, and play mix and match with your white case fans during the night time. If you want to go beyond that buy some blue led case fans and try that out too...and it would make a good deal of interest for us in this thread if you could post some pictures of your experiment







. And what ever led color kits and fans you don't end up using, they wont be a waste of money because you could change your taste of color any time you want or use them for a future case build!!!!


----------



## craney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*


Lol, it sounds like you just needed another 200mm fan, and not replacing the one that came with the case....if that was indeed the case, (no pun intended ) then I think you got a good deal...I mean why else would they bring up items still under warranty? Was the fan that came with the case broken, or did you just simply ask to get a hold of one and not specify that the fan you already have is broken or not? In any case, their service is pretty darn good if you ask me.


This is it mate i clearly stated that i was looking to buy an extra fan and it seemed like they just wanted to give me onr for free lol i'll post below what i sent to them

*"Hope all is well with everyone at NZXT, i was wondering if you could help me
out. I have just bought myself a Phantom Case and i love it its fab but i
cant seem to get hold of any 120mm case fans to attach to the front of my
case. Would it be possible to buy them directly from yourselves as i have
tried so many places to get hold of them with no luck at all. I dont want to
buy different branded fans as i really like the NZXT range and the
performance and quality is better than anything i have ever had"

Really hope you can help

Kind Regards

Liam Crane*

"Responce"

*Dear NZXT Customer,

"Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts"*

I think they just like helping out the customers which is very rare these days at all







. I would gladly but any of the products knowing your in safe hands if you come across a problem. I am having a few issues with my 2 side fan LED's on the fan controller where the keep blinking, i posted in there forum and one of the NZXT guys there is sorting it out for me as its a known problem on a few cases. Looks like they will be sending me a new controller, mine does still work but the blinking led is kinda annoying and i remember someone else posting in this forum a similar problem where his controller ended up packing in so hopefully it wont come to that i hope


----------



## craney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*


If spending money isn't much of a great deal, I would say just buy the 200cm blue and white led kits, and play mix and match with your white case fans during the night time. If you want to go beyond that buy some blue led case fans and try that out too...and it would make a good deal of interest for us in this thread if you could post some pictures of your experiment







. And what ever led color kits and fans you don't end up using, they wont be a waste of money because you could change your taste of color any time you want or use them for a future case build!!!!










Think i will go for the blue 200cm led kit as i already have a 100cm white kit and see which looks the best, i will post pics for you guys of course so you can all see how it looks, im tempted to get another 2 bifenix white led fans for my megahalems cooler but the 2 apache's i have on there at the mo are great.

Just added a nzxt 140m front fan to which has helped lower temps even more. My idle temp is now around 28c (i have a fairly cool room as well) underload max temp of 43c playing games like battlefield so overall im so happy with my phantom!! Just waiting for my other 200m top fan to arrive from nzxt then i should be all done


----------



## Melee

I still can't believe this. lol

So, all I have to do is tell them I bought a Phantom and that I'm interested in more fans for my case and they will just send em' to me as long as it is under warranty? I am being repetitive but it's hard to believe.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craney*


Think i will go for the blue 200cm led kit as i already have a 100cm white kit and see which looks the best, i will post pics for you guys of course so you can all see how it looks, im tempted to get another 2 bifenix white led fans for my megahalems cooler but the 2 apache's i have on there at the mo are great.

Just added a nzxt 140m front fan to which has helped lower temps even more. My idle temp is now around 28c (i have a fairly cool room as well) underload max temp of 43c playing games like battlefield so overall im so happy with my phantom!! Just waiting for my other 200m top fan to arrive from nzxt then i should be all done










Wow 43c is fricken awesome. I have a h50 in my rig and that sucker goes to 52c...and thats only after 1 hour of guildwars....


----------



## SaintDragon

Craney must be very lucky or something... Cause I asked for additional fans as well, when I asked for fan controller replacement, and that's reply I got...

We will sent out the replacement fan controller, you will receive it next week. *We won't be able to send you the 140mm or 200mm fans. The 140mm and 200mm non LED fans can be purchased at retailers like ebuyer.com / cclonline.com. It cannot be purchased directly from us.
*
Best regards and a good weekend,
*
Yun


----------



## JoePhoto

Odd, maybe because it's international shipping.


----------



## JoePhoto

White LED's installed:


----------



## starwa1ker

I just got my Phantom and I want to add 3 more fans to it - top, side and front. I'm confused which ones to buy though. There's 2 versions of the 200mm fan on their website, can anyone tell me the differences and which ones I should get?

Oh and I'm also looking at getting the sleeved LED blue kit.


----------



## craney

I have my PII 955 C2 chip overclocked to 3.7ghz as well using about 1.40 vcore so im well happy with it







. My 5850 overclocked to 810/1100 never goes past 55c playing games like gta 4 and battlefield with settings on high as well. I think ambient temp play a big part tho my room is very cool but even once i have fininshed gaming for 2hrs or so my cpu will still idle a bit warmer at around 32c so in general its still great.

Melee- Its kind of hard to believe i know! some people have been turned away i dont know if i was just lucky but they have been great i cannot recommend nzxt highly enough, the 1st email i sent was regards to the case fans i was after posted above and the 2nd email i sent reagarding some extra grommets and a 140m front dust filter and they responded within a day job done







. I have not recieved anything yet it did state 1-5 buisness days which would be sometime this week or early next week.


----------



## andynolife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12134077*
> I just got my Phantom and I want to add 3 more fans to it - top, side and front. I'm confused which ones to buy though. There's 2 versions of the 200mm fan on their website, can anyone tell me the differences and which ones I should get?
> 
> Oh and I'm also looking at getting the sleeved LED blue kit.


I have the FN which is the performance version - more static pressure
The FS is quiter with 20dB


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12134076*
> White LED's installed:


looks good mate.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife;12134194*
> I have the FN which is the performance version - more static pressure
> The FS is quiter with 20dB


Cool thanks =D and are the LEDs in the case and not on the fans? I just emailed NZXT, hopefully they'll give me some free fans =D


----------



## Melee

My Phantom arrived today!!!








It is absolutely gorgeous. For those of you who haven't seen the Red Phantom in person, it is amazing. It is possibly the most beautiful Cherry Red that I have seen, especially on a case. I am so glad that I chose this color.

Add me to the Club, please!









These pics are poor and don't do it justice but I didn't have a lot of time. I simply just got it out of the box for a minute to look it over and sealed it back up. My motherboard is due to arrive on Thursday and is the last piece for my build so I will take much better pictures then. Just wanted to snap a few pics with my phone and then I sealed it back in the box for now to keep it nice and safe.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12133824*
> Wow 43c is fricken awesome. I have a h50 in my rig and that sucker goes to 52c...and thats only after 1 hour of guildwars....


i bet he is lieing or living inside ice H50 is a piece









or using 2 delta fans that moves 203 cfm


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;12133824*
> Wow 43c is fricken awesome. I have a h50 in my rig and that sucker goes to 52c...and thats only after 1 hour of guildwars....


AMD chips run a lot cooler (their core temps, I mean) than i7s. Don't be discouraged.

I set my phantom up more for absolute silence. Temps are under 60 C (IBT or Prime95) with fans on minimum speeds. I can get them a lot lower by turning the fan controller up, and by setting a more aggressive curve for the HSF, but I'd rather have a quiet machine.


----------



## tango bango

Sorry if this stuff has been asked.If I get this right that you can only use ZXZT fans only.I ask this do to I may want a specific color fan(LED).Also has anyone removed the grated covers.If so is it difficult.Thanks


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


Sorry if this stuff has been asked.If I get this right that you can only use ZXZT fans only.I ask this do to I may want a specific color fan(LED).Also has anyone removed the grated covers.If so is it difficult.Thanks



It has been asked... But I'll help.

Any 120mm x 25mm (Most 120s) fan will fit in the front, sides, or rear.

Almost all square shaped 140mm fans will fit in the front.

NZXT only guarantees correct fitting of their 200mm (really 193mm) fans in the top. People have had success with other brands fitting tight enough to where they don't need to be screwed in, like Xigmateks.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


White LED's installed:











OMG that looks sexy... gj, joe.


----------



## Zolutar

Heres some updated pics. All in all the LED Swaps turned out well, I need to find my camera for better pic, for now the camera phone will do.















Got a dead LED I am gonna have to swap out of the Coolermaster 120's








I swapped out the White LED out of the Xigmatec XLF2004's to Green. Also they dont properly line up to the holes to mount. I had to use Ziptie the side fan into place and the top 2 fans actually fit snuggly without zipties, I used one to secure the 2 into place.

























I am currently debating if its time to retire the tired 790i Ultra for a new Sandy Bridge rig. I still Pump out 38k/day folding out of this bad boy hehe.


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


White LED's installed:











Sharp!


----------



## Melee

Is there a designated line to enter in your sig for the club or do we just make our own?

I would definitely like a uniform club sig as I'm extremely proud to rep mine.


----------



## dcloud

Got my case in yesterday! It's beautiful! I got my hardware all swapped. But the LEDs on my top 200mm fan do not work!!! The fan still works though.

Anybody here experience that as well?


----------



## oouchieWally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zolutar*


Heres some updated pics. All in all the LED Swaps turned out well, I need to find my camera for better pic, for now the camera phone will do.















Got a dead LED I am gonna have to swap out of the Coolermaster 120's








I swapped out the White LED out of the Xigmatec XLF2004's to Green. Also they dont properly line up to the holes to mount. I had to use Ziptie the side fan into place and the top 2 fans actually fit snuggly without zipties, I used one to secure the 2 into place.

























I am currently debating if its time to retire the tired 790i Ultra for a new Sandy Bridge rig. I still Pump out 38k/day folding out of this bad boy hehe.


Those acid green colored led's you swapped in on the power indicator and fan controller are HAWT!
So many sleek, sexay rigs in this thread. I'm sold. Gonna have to pick one up


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcloud*


Got my case in yesterday! It's beautiful! I got my hardware all swapped. But the LEDs on my top 200mm fan do not work!!! The fan still works though.

Anybody here experience that as well?



Did you push the button on the back of the case?


----------



## M0E

Ive been building up supplies for a while for my case. I have my mental list of what I am going to do, guess Ill share.

1)Bought ASUS Rampage III Extreme (going for a black/red color scheme)
2)Bought cable sleeving in red to sleeve the PSU
3)On order or should I say, back order lol, is a 1kw NZXT Phantom Modular PSU. Tired of the non-modular and the new build will require more juice. Debating on cancelling and getting a Silverstone 1kw instead.
4)Ordered a EVGA 460GTX for physx. The card's plastic cover will be painted Red and have some type of Physx graphic on it.
5)Where to mount this card? I was going to do a floating GPU on the right side of the board, exiting heat into the top fan, but it would cover up my red PSU cables...I have room on the Mobo, but all the work of painting the card would be wasted







Still making mental notes for installation...
6)Case color mods. Outside I want to turn the side window away from the mesh and into Plexi. I want to also paint some type of red color scheme on there...still in the works of figuring out the scheme.
7)Upgrading my CPU cooler. I am on the fence about the Corsair H70 and the Noctua line of coolers. Im leaning more to the H70 as the Noctua has a certian color scheme with their fans that wont mesh IMO....


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Looks like a killer list..


----------



## dcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12145137*
> Did you push the button on the back of the case?


Are you serious?

I feel like a complete tool right now. hahahaha

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## craney

we've all done it mate







i couldn't find my box of screws for my phantom at 1st they had hid them really well under the drive bays









Just installed my new bit fenix white led 120mm fans on the side, looks kinda cool but the mesh on the case kinda restricts the led a bit so you dont get the full effect


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oouchieWally;12144979*
> Those acid green colored led's you swapped in on the power indicator and fan controller are HAWT!
> So many sleek, sexay rigs in this thread. I'm sold. Gonna have to pick one up


wow loooks super bad ass !!!


----------



## phelixnyc

Esproductions can you edit the owners list cause I officially own a white Phantom as well.


----------



## overclocker23578

So all, thanks to ebay I should soon have sufficient funds to upgrade to a Core 2 Quad, 4GB RAM and this case. The only thing is I cant decide between black and white. Because I can't decide I want you guys to try and convince me to get the black one or the white one!


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12140145*
> It has been asked... But I'll help.
> 
> Any 120mm x 25mm (Most 120s) fan will fit in the front, sides, or rear.
> 
> Almost all square shaped 140mm fans will fit in the front.
> 
> NZXT only guarantees correct fitting of their 200mm (really 193mm) fans in the top. People have had success with other brands fitting tight enough to where they don't need to be screwed in, like Xigmateks.


Thank you very much.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;12143027*
> Heres some updated pics. All in all the LED Swaps turned out well, I need to find my camera for better pic, for now the camera phone will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a dead LED I am gonna have to swap out of the Coolermaster 120's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped out the White LED out of the Xigmatec XLF2004's to Green. Also they dont properly line up to the holes to mount. I had to use Ziptie the side fan into place and the top 2 fans actually fit snuggly without zipties, I used one to secure the 2 into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently debating if its time to retire the tired 790i Ultra for a new Sandy Bridge rig. I still Pump out 38k/day folding out of this bad boy hehe.


That looks very good.


----------



## craney

Few pics of my rig for you sorry for the poor quality my camera is not to good. Just installed the blue led kit, im thinking of getting another 2 bitfenix white led's to go on my cooler as well

Side fans









By craney at 2011-01-26

Outside









By craney at 2011-01-26

Inside









By craney at 2011-01-26

Inside









By craney at 2011-01-26


----------



## puffsNasco

OMG i need

XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF XLF-F2006

where can i buy we neeed!!!!

everyone should get it


----------



## esproductions

I emailed NZXT about replacing a broken fan and they haven't replied to me yet. I emailed them on Sunday.


----------



## Mightylobo

Broken fan more


----------



## oouchieWally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I emailed NZXT about replacing a broken fan and they haven't replied to me yet. I emailed them on Sunday.


They got something against canadians?

For a mobo, I'm thinkin a gigabyte p67-ud4 would look nice in a white phantom.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I emailed NZXT about replacing a broken fan and they haven't replied to me yet. I emailed them on Sunday.


Try RMA email. I tried I think all possible emails and sections on webnote, but RMA was the only one which replied... [email protected]


----------



## craney

would anyone be able to tell me what CPU fans these are in this phantom case? they look great









By craney at 2011-01-26









By craney at 2011-01-26


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


Try RMA email. I tried I think all possible emails and sections on webnote, but RMA was the only one which replied... [email protected]


I second this, I received quick replys from this address.


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


OMG i need

XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF XLF-F2006

where can i buy we neeed!!!!

everyone should get it


This?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233067


----------



## puffsNasco

they said it takes some time for them to ship mine fan since they were out of stock









but still no news if they shipped or not?

does anyone know if they give u a notice when they ship it out?


----------



## puffsNasco

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16835233067

10bucks shipping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

not everyone live in the states


----------



## JoePhoto

The second pic has the stock Xigmatek fan on there. I removed it and painted it, and that's what you see in the first pic.


----------



## craney

cheers for that Joe, is this the fan you bought b4 you painted it

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...source=froogle


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melee*


My Phantom arrived today!!!







It is absolutely gorgeous. For those of you who haven't seen the Red Phantom in person, it is amazing. It is possibly the most beautiful Cherry Red that I have seen, especially on a case. I am so glad that I chose this color.

Add me to the Club, please!









These pics are poor and don't do it justice but I didn't have a lot of time. I simply just got it out of the box for a minute to look it over and sealed it back up. My motherboard is due to arrive on Thursday and is the last piece for my build so I will take much better pictures then. Just wanted to snap a few pics with my phone and then I sealed it back in the box for now to keep it nice and safe.





































Nice Melee. And good job on the white led swap Joe. I'll have the rest of my parts in next week. I'll be posting my build then.


----------



## Melee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silomatic*


Nice Melee. And good job on the white led swap Joe. I'll have the rest of my parts in next week. I'll be posting my build then.


Thanks!









I will try to take better pics of it soon. My Droid is supposed to have an excellent camera but it doesn't impress me at all. Hopefully I can tweak the settings and improve it a bit.

My motherboard will be here in the morning and I can finally put it all together!







I can't wait!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


Try RMA email. I tried I think all possible emails and sections on webnote, but RMA was the only one which replied... [email protected]


I did send it to the [email protected] email LOL.. ***.


----------



## stolikat

Hey guys. I get my Phantom on friday and will start my build as soon as FedEx arrives as I have that day off!









I have a couple of questions. First is regarding my Noctua NH-14 I know that it will fit just w/o the side fan but was curious if I should do a top or rear exhaust. I am replacing the rear fan with a 120mm yate loon (D12SL-124UB) so what would be best? Does anybody know how many cfm's the top fan moves?

Second question was about the NZXT sleeved cable extensions. Is is true that the 6 pin cables are to short to reach behind the case?? I have a 5850 card and the cables mount on the rear of the card so would I be ok?

Thanks!!


----------



## puffsNasco

default is top and rear both exhaust, change to w.e you want i guess


----------



## stolikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


default is top and rear both exhaust, change to w.e you want i guess


Oh I guess what I meant was can I mount the Noctua to vent out the top?


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I emailed NZXT about replacing a broken fan and they haven't replied to me yet. I emailed them on Sunday.


Better yet, call. It's the corporate number on their site. There's an option for customer service. They'll replace it!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12155402*
> Better yet, call. It's the corporate number on their site. There's an option for customer service. They'll replace it!


I called first, and they told me to write an email LOL.

Question, why is f m l sensored?


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12156196*
> I called first, and they told me to write an email LOL.
> 
> Question, why is f m l sensored?


Weird. Okay. They never told me that.

To answer your question, the same reason that the first letter in that acronym is sensored when spoken.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12156196*
> I called first, and they told me to write an email LOL.
> 
> Question, why is f m l sensored?


maybe the dont give out free fans anymore since everyone here has gotten one except us poor Canadians


----------



## spoonior88

hi all !! I just finish my side window here is few pictures


----------



## h a x m o r

Beautiful job on the side panel!


----------



## Melee

Alright guys I finally got everything installed into my Phantom but I have a few questions before I can finish it up.

First off, What is the extra Molex Connector that is included in the Case Cabling alongside the Fan Connectors and LED Connectors?

Also, how exactly do I go about hooking up all of my fans into the Fan Controller?

I only see one 3-Pin Connector on my Motherboard and I have like 4-5 3-Pin Fan Connectors that are ran through the Case. It is one big jumbled mess of fan cables and I don't have any other way of getting power to them that I can see.

The manual is little to no help in these regards as it doesn't even give a brief explanation of the cabling design.

Thanks for the help!

P.S. - Quick help would really be appreciated.







I would love to get this up and running. Thanks!


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonior88;12164620*
> hi all !! I just finish my side window here is few pictures


Beautiful window mod!!


----------



## Zaxbys

Just ordered a white one with my new build!

Pics to come soon


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonior88;12164620*
> hi all !! I just finish my side window here is few pictures


That looks awesome! Wish I was able to do something like that.


----------



## esproductions

Ask and you shall receive mate.

The extra 4-pin molex connector is to power the fan controller, you will need to connect that.

*You are supposed to connect the case fans to the leads from the fan controller, not your motherboard.* There is a small label attached to each wire that tells you which fan the wire is attached to. Connect that to the corresponding wire from the fan controller (also labeled). You should have 1x front, 1x rear, 2x top fan, 2x bottom side, and 1x large side connectors.

eg: Connect the wire from the front fan to the wire labeled with the front fan symbol from the fan-controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12164851*
> Alright guys I finally got everything installed into my Phantom but I have a few questions before I can finish it up.
> 
> First off, What is the extra Molex Connector that is included in the Case Cabling alongside the Fan Connectors and LED Connectors?
> 
> Also, how exactly do I go about hooking up all of my fans into the Fan Controller?
> 
> I only see one 3-Pin Connector on my Motherboard and I have like 4-5 3-Pin Fan Connectors that are ran through the Case. It is one big jumbled mess of fan cables and I don't have any other way of getting power to them that I can see.
> 
> The manual is little to no help in these regards as it doesn't even give a brief explanation of the cabling design.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> P.S. - Quick help would really be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to get this up and running. Thanks!


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonior88;12164620*
> hi all !! I just finish my side window here is few pictures


That turned out REALLY NICE! Do you have progress pics by chance?


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12165172*
> Ask and you shall receive mate.
> 
> The extra 4-pin molex connector is to power the fan controller, you will need to connect that.
> 
> *You are supposed to connect the case fans to the leads from the fan controller, not your motherboard.* There is a small label attached to each wire that tells you which fan the wire is attached to. Connect that to the corresponding wire from the fan controller (also labeled). You should have 1x front, 1x rear, 2x top fan, 2x bottom side, and 1x large side connectors.
> 
> eg: Connect the wire from the front fan to the wire labeled with the front fan symbol from the fan-controller.


Thank You.







After I posted, I actually sat back down and figured it out. It took me a second to realize that the pre-installed fans were already connected to the Controller and I just had to hook up the side fans and any new fans that I buy to the corresponding connectors. It is an extremely nice and convenient setup, for sure.

The only problem I am having right now is that one of my fans is EXTREMELY loud. At first I thought it was the Case Fans, but you can turn them down to minimum speed with the Fan Controller and the noise is still present.

The only other two things it could be is either the Intel Stock CPU Cooler or my XFX 6870. It honestly sounds like the noise is coming from the CPU Cooler, but I could be wrong. I'm still trying to work this one out.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12165925*
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I posted, I actually sat back down and figured it out. It took me a second to realize that the pre-installed fans were already connected to the Controller and I just had to hook up the side fans and any new fans that I buy to the corresponding connectors. It is an extremely nice and convenient setup, for sure.
> 
> The only problem I am having right now is that one of my fans is EXTREMELY loud. At first I thought it was the Case Fans, but you can turn them down to minimum speed with the Fan Controller and the noise is still present.
> 
> The only other two things it could be is either the Intel Stock CPU Cooler or my XFX 6870. It honestly sounds like the noise is coming from the CPU Cooler, but I could be wrong. I'm still trying to work this one out.


None of the case fans should be extremely loud, unless it is defective or something.

It could be your CPU cooler, PWM fans tend to be louder (I'm assuming you didn't connect the CPU cooler fan to your fan controller).

Get MSI Afterburner or a similar program to monitor your GPU fan speeds, you can manually turn it down to silent using the program and pinpoint which fan is loud.. or just use your fingers to physically stop the fans


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12166289*
> None of the case fans should be extremely loud, unless it is defective or something.
> 
> It could be your CPU cooler, PWM fans tend to be louder (I'm assuming you didn't connect the CPU cooler fan to your fan controller).
> 
> Get MSI Afterburner or a similar program to monitor your GPU fan speeds, you can manually turn it down to silent using the program and pinpoint which fan is loud.. or just use your fingers to physically stop the fans


It is indeed the CPU Cooler.









I downloaded MSI Afterburner and used my Fan Controller to turn all of the Case Fans and the GPU Fan down as far as possible and the noise was still extremely prevalent.

I went into the BIOS and enabled Smart Fan and Quiet Mode which definitely helped a little, but it is still loud and extremely annoying. My AMD Stock Cooler was completely silent no matter how hard it was running so I'm not understanding why this one is so loud.

Has anyone else tried the Sandy Bridge stock coolers that can compare my experience to yours? I am LOVING my new System, but this noise has got to go. lol


----------



## dembo1305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12167846*
> It is indeed the CPU Cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded MSI Afterburner and used my Fan Controller to turn all of the Case Fans and the GPU Fan down as far as possible and the noise was still extremely prevalent.
> 
> I went into the BIOS and enabled Smart Fan and Quiet Mode which definitely helped a little, but it is still loud and extremely annoying. My AMD Stock Cooler was completely silent no matter how hard it was running so I'm not understanding why this one is so loud.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the Sandy Bridge stock coolers that can compare my experience to yours? I am LOVING my new System, but this noise has got to go. lol


I don't know what kind of sound it is, but check and make sure it's not accidentally hitting the fan cables where they come out of the fan, this has happened to be several times..


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12166289*
> None of the case fans should be extremely loud, unless it is defective or something.
> 
> It could be your CPU cooler, PWM fans tend to be louder (I'm assuming you didn't connect the CPU cooler fan to your fan controller).
> 
> Get MSI Afterburner or a similar program to monitor your GPU fan speeds, you can manually turn it down to silent using the program and pinpoint which fan is loud.. or just use your fingers to physically stop the fans


that sounded very emo lol, lets use our fingers ///////


----------



## Greatskeem

Hi guys, I noticed the case had a slight vibration almost like a small piece of thin plastic brazing against a fan.

Even though not a single fan is being disturbed, the case kind of vibrated even before components were put in.

It is truly annoying, however if I hold and push the side door(the one without the two 120MM fans and 1 200MM fan) it stops the vibration.

Anyone experience this?


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12167846*
> It is indeed the CPU Cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded MSI Afterburner and used my Fan Controller to turn all of the Case Fans and the GPU Fan down as far as possible and the noise was still extremely prevalent.
> 
> I went into the BIOS and enabled Smart Fan and Quiet Mode which definitely helped a little, but it is still loud and extremely annoying. My AMD Stock Cooler was completely silent no matter how hard it was running so I'm not understanding why this one is so loud.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the Sandy Bridge stock coolers that can compare my experience to yours? I am LOVING my new System, but this noise has got to go. lol


Easy fix bro. Get an aftermarket cooler or put it under water


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spoonior88*


hi all !! I just finish my side window here is few pictures


That is the best looking window mod on this case that I've seen so far. Nice work man. If I ever decide I can live without the added cooling of the side 200mm then this is exactly what I'll do


----------



## Zaxbys

Be sure to stay tuned for my BUILD


----------



## SaintDragon

Just ordered myself NZXT white sleeved cables for motherboard and Graphic Card. Will post some pics later... Already Installed White 2m LED cable and front 140mm Blue fan


----------



## craney

Looking forward to some pics saintdragon, Just installed my 200cm nzxt blue led kit as well







, recieved 3 packages today so hopefully my free top fan from NZXT has arrived







as well as my extra rubber grommets and front 140m dust filter and replacement fan controller! gotta love nxzt customer service.

I have the black NZXT extension cables saintdragon but im thinking of going white now, the thing is i think the bitfenix white cable range look a little nicer than the NZXT as well as being a bit cheaper to. Once i have installed my 2 new Xigmatek Black Line 120mm White LED fans on my cooler and fitted the 2nd exhaust top fan my phantom is complete









I have a spare 100cm white led kit but cant think where to put it in my case any ideas?


----------



## Breakbeat

NZXT has a front 140mm fan filter?


----------



## craney

i emailed them asking if i could buy one from them and they stated they dont charge for spare parts and they would send me one. I dont know if they have actually sent me one until i get home tonight but i asked for a top fan a side fan and some extra rubber grommets and they are sending me a new fan controller as my led's seem to be playing up but i'll post what i recieved when i get home


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12145238*
> Ive been building up supplies for a while for my case. I have my mental list of what I am going to do, guess Ill share.
> 
> 1)Bought ASUS Rampage III Extreme (going for a black/red color scheme)Arrived today
> 2)Bought cable sleeving in red to sleeve the PSU Waiting on arrival
> 3)On order or should I say, back order lol, is a 1kw NZXT Phantom Modular PSU. Tired of the non-modular and the new build will require more juice. Debating on cancelling and getting a Silverstone 1kw instead. Silverstone ST-1000P arrived today
> 4)Ordered a EVGA 460GTX for physx. The card's plastic cover will be painted Red and have some type of Physx graphic on it. Arrived today
> 5)Where to mount this card? I was going to do a floating GPU on the right side of the board, exiting heat into the top fan, but it would cover up my red PSU cables...I have room on the Mobo, but all the work of painting the card would be wasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still making mental notes for installation... I have decided to color the GTX460 Red and install it on the Mobo itself
> 6)Case color mods. Outside I want to turn the side window away from the mesh and into Plexi. I want to also paint some type of red color scheme on there...still in the works of figuring out the scheme. Started disassembly lastnight and will be working on the window this weekend
> 7)Upgrading my CPU cooler. I am on the fence about the Corsair H70 and the Noctua line of coolers. Im leaning more to the H70 as the Noctua has a certian color scheme with their fans that wont mesh IMO....Went with the H70 and will be modding it to install at the bottom of the case where the smaller HD bay is located.


----------



## SaintDragon

BTW Craney, I received Fan Controller yesterday as well, and I changed it, BUT... It`s even worse than existing one







,one LED not working and another fan controller not working and another fan controller on full all time... Brilliant...
P.S. They send not just controller board... but with all wires as well.

And about your Q about ur 100cm LED cable... Maybe inside front grill, in front of front fan... (sounds weird







)


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonior88;12164620*
> hi all !! I just finish my side window here is few pictures


I just got my black Phantom Case today and was thinking of doing a side window mod as I did with my Anted 1200. The way you did it looks much nicer than how I thought about doing it. I think I'm going to do it the sme way you did







I just need to get a better jigsaw or borrow it. The one I have is so cheap that it looses the blade because it shakes a lot.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12177356*
> Looking forward to some pics saintdragon, Just installed my 200cm nzxt blue led kit as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , recieved 3 packages today so hopefully my free top fan from NZXT has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as my extra rubber grommets and front 140m dust filter and replacement fan controller! gotta love nxzt customer service.
> 
> I have the black NZXT extension cables saintdragon but im thinking of going white now, the thing is i think the bitfenix white cable range look a little nicer than the NZXT as well as being a bit cheaper to. Once i have installed my 2 new Xigmatek Black Line 120mm White LED fans on my cooler and fitted the 2nd exhaust top fan my phantom is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare 100cm white led kit but cant think where to put it in my case any ideas?


Can you link me to that fan? Are the LEDs on the case or on the fan? I want to add fans to the top side and front, but I'm not sure where the LEDs are.


----------



## Platypus

I'm new so if anyone could help me out it would be great. After finishing my build i have the 4 case fan plugs and I dont know where to put them. I have a gigabite p67-ud3 and the nzxt hale 90 psu.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Platypus;12179596*
> I'm new so if anyone could help me out it would be great. After finishing my build i have the 4 case fan plugs and I dont know where to put them. I have a gigabite p67-ud3 and the nzxt hale 90 psu.


Well, I believe you have Phantom case







Then from fan controller you got cables coming, they usually marked. So you need to connect them with cables from FANS with same markings. And dont forget to connect 1 power cable MOLEX to fan controller! Good luck









BTW, this Q have been discussed just few pages back...


----------



## Melee

I have to admit, it was a pleasure to wake up this morning and see my sexy Red Phantom sitting on my desk.







My friends (who aren't even into computers and all own Apple Laptops) bragged about it all day. When people who don't even care about computers won't stop talking about mine, it makes me even more assured that I made an excellent purchase.







I honestly can't believe how gorgeous this case is.

Now I just can't wait to get some Red LED Fans to fill the slots and swap the LED's on top as well. The Blue actually doesn't look bad, but I know that Red will look amazing.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12180370*
> I have to admit, it was a pleasure to wake up this morning and see my sexy Red Phantom sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends (who aren't even into computers and all own Apple Laptops) bragged about it all day. When people who don't even care about computers won't stop talking about mine, it makes me even more assured that I made an excellent purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't believe how gorgeous this case is.
> 
> Now I just can't wait to get some Red LED Fans to fill the slots and swap the LED's on top as well. The Blue actually doesn't look bad, but I know that Red will look amazing.


Congrats!!! I hope a feel the same way when I finish my white Phantom build later in the spring.


----------



## danglersaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


I`m proud owner as well

































Hey man, how is that setup on the Megahalem workin' out for you? I have the same cooler and thought about mounting it that way for possibly better airflow with the top 140mm.


----------



## Sodalink

I'm getting rdy to switch all my pc to the Phantom Black I got yesterday, but I can't make my mind about something...

I took out the 200mm side fan of my NZXT hades because I will make a window mode sometime and I want to add it to the top of the Phantom case. For those who have done it... Did you guys put it intake or exhaust?


----------



## Ovlazek

Hey guys,
Has anyone SLI'd GTX 570's in the phantom yet?

I can't get my top card to stay under 80C


----------



## Sainix

cant seem to figure out what to do with my 8 pin im trying to go threw all the pages to get some ideas for cable management for my first build


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainix*


cant seem to figure out what to do with my 8 pin im trying to go threw all the pages to get some ideas for cable management for my first build



I know how you feel...my P6X58D-E was at the top of the board and hidious looking sitting there run across the top. I ended up giving up until my sleeving comes in and I can work on making it pretty.


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainix*


cant seem to figure out what to do with my 8 pin im trying to go threw all the pages to get some ideas for cable management for my first build


Psi should be fan down, run the cable behind the mb, theres a rectangular hole at the top you should be able to put the 8pin through. You might need an extension though.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melee*


I have to admit, it was a pleasure to wake up this morning and see my sexy Red Phantom sitting on my desk.







My friends (who aren't even into computers and all own Apple Laptops) bragged about it all day. When people who don't even care about computers won't stop talking about mine, it makes me even more assured that I made an excellent purchase.







I honestly can't believe how gorgeous this case is.

Now I just can't wait to get some Red LED Fans to fill the slots and swap the LED's on top as well. The Blue actually doesn't look bad, but I know that Red will look amazing.


Yeah man, that red on red is going to look sick. Also I finally have gotten around to ordering my rasa kit and sleeved extensions and the rest of the fans so I'll be posting my build sometime next week. I'm sooo stoked right now.


----------



## stolikat

Ok guys so I swapped out my cases today. The Phantom is so Sweet!! Here are some pics;


























First I have got to say that I installed the noctua for the first time. Amazing!! My cpu temps dropped from 38-40 idle to 21-25 idle!! Amazing!! A truly great cooler!! I have two 120mm led yates in the side and one 140mm led yate in the front.

This is just a start next up is a window mod. Not sure if I will buy nzxt's white cable extension or if I will sleeve my PSU in all white. What do you guys think?

Oh so I want in the club now BTW!!


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


Hey man, how is that setup on the Megahalem workin' out for you? I have the same cooler and thought about mounting it that way for possibly better airflow with the top 140mm.


It works well, I should say... 36C average on Idle at 3.06Mgh ... Still good on freq up to 3.7! BUT If I would overclock it up to 4Mgh, it overheats... But again, there is a BIG chance that I might overclock it incorrectly







I just raise bus? freq... from 133 to 160-170... I`ll need to read more about overC


----------



## Sainix

For some reason i feel like the Pwr sw and all that stuff is loose feeling like it would just fall out anyone else have this issue or am i missing something like not pushing it into the jumper enough?


----------



## stolikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainix*


For some reason i feel like the Pwr sw and all that stuff is loose feeling like it would just fall out anyone else have this issue or am i missing something like not pushing it into the jumper enough?


No I just built mine and you are right. They actually fell out a couple of times.


----------



## Sainix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stolikat*


No I just built mine and you are right. They actually fell out a couple of times.










sucks but im glad to know im not the only one out there ha


----------



## craney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


Hey man, how is that setup on the Megahalem workin' out for you? I have the same cooler and thought about mounting it that way for possibly better airflow with the top 140mm.


I have my megahalems mounted the other way and my temps are pretty dam good, my PII 955 OC @ 3.7 1.4v idles at 28-30c and under load during games like battlefield max temp is 42c! My 5850 doesn't go above 55c either the phantom truly is a decent air moving case. I have my PSU mounted fan side up as well as it has a nice blue led fan







. The only strange thing i have seen so far is i get this like humming noise sometimes sound like something is viabrating.

Got my freebies from nzxt yesterday as well, i recieved a 120mm fan and 2x 120mm dust filters just waiting for my fan controller now all be it the problem with the flickering led seems to have gone since i changed my side pannel fans with my new bitfenix led's. I have 7 case fans in all now







and might install the other optional top fan as well


----------



## henrikrox

Hi guys, first time poster long time reader here.

Orderd my new phantom case some days ago, should be here on monday. Got a couple of questions.

I got a i5 2500k gtx 560 super over clock etc, now i want a 200 mm fan on the side, with blue leds, do you think the cooler master will fit? http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2946

Now the problem is that there is not alot of room for a cpu cooler with the megaflow installed. I heard the max without a fan is 18cm, and with a fan on the side is 15cm, now the fan i want is 15.2 cm, so i guess thats a no go with the fan installed on the side? If that doesnt work, does the h70 work with a side 200mm 30mm fan on the side.

Also, i dont have any experience modding, do anyone know of a place to buy a clear side panel for the nzxt phantom?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henrikrox;12186367*
> Hi guys, first time poster long time reader here.
> 
> Orderd my new phantom case some days ago, should be here on monday. Got a couple of questions.
> 
> I got a i5 2500k gtx 560 super over clock etc, now i want a 200 mm fan on the side, with blue leds, do you think the cooler master will fit? http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2946
> 
> Now the problem is that there is not alot of room for a cpu cooler with the megaflow installed. I heard the max without a fan is 18cm, and with a fan on the side is 15cm, now the fan i want is 15.2 cm, so i guess thats a no go with the fan installed on the side? If not, will the h70 work, on the back?
> 
> Also, i dont have any experience modding, do anyone know of a place to buy a clear side panel for the nzxt phantom?


The holes on the coolermaster will not line up with the 200mm fans, NZXT uses a odd dimension fan, think its like 192mm or something, but I purchased this exact fan with my case and it had to be returned because i didnt feel like modding it.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henrikrox;12186367*
> Hi guys, first time poster long time reader here.
> 
> Orderd my new phantom case some days ago, should be here on monday. Got a couple of questions.
> 
> I got a i5 2500k gtx 560 super over clock etc, now i want a 200 mm fan on the side, with blue leds, do you think the cooler master will fit? http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2946
> 
> Now the problem is that there is not alot of room for a cpu cooler with the megaflow installed. I heard the max without a fan is 18cm, and with a fan on the side is 15cm, now the fan i want is 15.2 cm, so i guess thats a no go with the fan installed on the side? If that doesnt work, does the h70 work with a side 200mm 30mm fan on the side.
> 
> Also, i dont have any experience modding, do anyone know of a place to buy a clear side panel for the nzxt phantom?


Call NZXT, they'll send you another of the 200mm blue LED fans. Just ask for 'em.


----------



## Analog

I've sent an email to nzxt about those 200mm fans since I can't find them in any webshop in my country (atleast that I know of), I hope they'll send me a pair.


----------



## henrikrox

Okey, shame to hear it, what about this fans?

Two on the top and one on the side

200mm
White:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=29395

White alternatives:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=28572
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=28585

Blue:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=29373

What do you guys think will look best? I will use blue or white sleeving on the inside.

And one in the front,

140mm

White:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_847&products_id=27388

Blue:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_847&products_id=27390

Just cant decide which colour i want. Dont know what looks best with a white case. And what looks best with white sleeving/blue sleeving inside. They come in purple, red, green also etc. Let me know what you think will look best.

Edit; saw this aswell, this come with white leds and has blue blades, looks nice, though they runned at a quite low rpm, they come in 120mm 140mm and 200mm aswell. Bah, i cant decide


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henrikrox;12188766*
> Okey, shame to hear it, what about this fans?
> 
> Two on the top and one on the side
> 
> 200mm
> White:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=29395
> 
> White alternatives:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=28572
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=28585
> 
> Blue:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=29373
> 
> What do you guys think will look best? I will use blue or white sleeving on the inside.
> 
> And one in the front,
> 
> 140mm
> 
> White:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_847&products_id=27388
> 
> Blue:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_847&products_id=27390
> 
> Just cant decide which colour i want. Dont know what looks best with a white case. And what looks best with white sleeving/blue sleeving inside. They come in purple, red, green also etc. Let me know what you think will look best.
> 
> Edit; saw this aswell, this come with white leds and has blue blades, looks nice, though they runned at a quite low rpm, they come in 120mm 140mm and 200mm aswell. Bah, i cant decide


I can tell you that the 200mm won't fit out of the box, you'll have to drill new holes unles you get an NZXT fan. Make sure you read what I said above. NZXT does not charge for spare parts and you can get more fans like the ones you have to fill out your case.


----------



## esproductions

Ooooo almost 100 pages. I will be updating the owners list again soon.

Guys, PLEASE don't PM me telling me to put you on the list, just post in this thread and eventually I will see it and update everything at once. Thanks.


----------



## puffsNasco

yo how long does it take for them to ship rma parts to Canada? 2 weeks?


----------



## henrikrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


I can tell you that the 200mm won't fit out of the box, you'll have to drill new holes unles you get an NZXT fan. Make sure you read what I said above. NZXT does not charge for spare parts and you can get more fans like the ones you have to fill out your case.


Thanks, but i really do want white fans, dont really like the blue leds, gotten tired of it over the years.

Now you say it wont fit, but could you just use 2 mounting holes instead of 4? Or does this make alot of vibration


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henrikrox*


Thanks, but i really do want white fans, dont really like the blue leds, gotten tired of it over the years.

Now you say it wont fit, but could you just use 2 mounting holes instead of 4? Or does this make alot of vibration


Aren't the NZXT fans white? And you can ask for them with NO LEDs too.

The Xigmatek WILL fit (from what I have read), but you have to redo the mounting holes. There are indentations next to the current holes. You drill those out and it's supposed to fit. This is from what I read in the NZXT Vulcan case thread.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I ordered the 200mm coolermaster and the fan housing doesn't even fit in the top of the case, you had to crush the housing causing the fan to be... unspinable? As for NZXT sending you another 200mm or 140mm for front, I have heard it go both ways, some people they send them too, and some they say 'you will have to purchase these fans via internet retailer.

On a side note... I have ONLY heard good things about NZXT customer service, and I am puzzled as to my current service that I am recieving... I'm not trying to say anything bad about the company but I called them about a month ago regarding replacing my power button setup due to power button sticking, and they have still yet to send me the setup, I have called 6 times now and every time they say they will send it 'today' and they never send it. The last time I talked to someone they said, I will send it out and call you back immediately. No phone call... I am disappointed on one hand, hopefully they send me the parts soon... From what I hear from everyone everywhere though is they are top notch service wise, just dropped the ball with me I guess...


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12190406*
> I ordered the 200mm coolermaster and the fan housing doesn't even fit in the top of the case, you had to crush the housing causing the fan to be... unspinable? As for NZXT sending you another 200mm or 140mm for front, I have heard it go both ways, some people they send them too, and some they say 'you will have to purchase these fans via internet retailer.
> 
> On a side note... I have ONLY heard good things about NZXT customer service, and I am puzzled as to my current service that I am recieving... I'm not trying to say anything bad about the company but I called them about a month ago regarding replacing my power button setup due to power button sticking, and they have still yet to send me the setup, I have called 6 times now and every time they say they will send it 'today' and they never send it. The last time I talked to someone they said, I will send it out and call you back immediately. No phone call... I am disappointed on one hand, hopefully they send me the parts soon... From what I hear from everyone everywhere though is they are top notch service wise, just dropped the ball with me I guess...


NZXT sent me 6 fans back when I had my Vulcan all for free. Got pics to prove it too. I don't know why they'd charge you for "spare parts" when they're giving them free to everyone else. *shrug*

That is very odd they've dropped the ball for you. You should call and say everything that's happened and see what they say. That's really weird. They really took care of me.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


NZXT sent me 6 fans back when I had my Vulcan all for free. Got pics to prove it too. I don't know why they'd charge you for "spare parts" when they're giving them free to everyone else. *shrug*

That is very odd they've dropped the ball for you. You should call and say everything that's happened and see what they say. That's really weird. They really took care of me.










Yea I don't doubt they gave you free stuff... I've just read people not getting a free 140mm and 200mm for the phantom.. I did mention my situation when I called them on Thursday (1-27-11) and they just replied, "wow that's really weird that they haven't been sent out yet, I'm gonna make sure they get sent out right away today" and then nothing LOL, I'm not really mad about it because my rig still functions, but just odd when everyone else gets helped so much so easily haha..


----------



## zionic

I hear ya man. That's rough! I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## starwa1ker

I emailed them over a week ago, still no reply =(


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


I emailed them over a week ago, still no reply =(


Your best chance is calling. Their email response is a bit slow.


----------



## dcloud

Nothing too different here.....I finally took some pics of the Phantom. I thought I would share it with the thread that motivated me to buy this beautiful case. ;D


----------



## Sainix

Any guides on installing the fans and case fan controller to get them working first build and i dont have them hooked up yet


----------



## TheDream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcloud*


Nothing too different here.....I finally took some pics of the Phantom. I thought I would share it with the thread that motivated me to buy this beautiful case. ;D



















I don't like the way you mounted the HSF, I feel like you're just sucking up the hot air from the GPU to cool the CPU.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheDream*


I don't like the way you mounted the HSF, I feel like you're just sucking up the hot air from the GPU to cool the CPU.


Can't choose with most coolers when using AM2/AM3 brackets.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainix*


Any guides on installing the fans and case fan controller to get them working first build and i dont have them hooked up yet


I am not sure about guides but it is quite simple. The cables you need to plug into from the controller are marked with tape with the pictures of the fan locations. Just make sure you plug the molex power cable in as well. If that isnt enough let me know and I will take some pictures for you.


----------



## Sainix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I am not sure about guides but it is quite simple. The cables you need to plug into from the controller are marked with tape with the pictures of the fan locations. Just make sure you plug the molex power cable in as well. If that isnt enough let me know and I will take some pictures for you.


that seems pretty easy actually im going to try it out twmr thank you ill msg you if i need the pics lol hope not.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainix*


that seems pretty easy actually im going to try it out twmr thank you ill msg you if i need the pics lol hope not.


It is very easy. Ill keep up on this to make sure I get back to you quickly.


----------



## LPRaver89

I just figured i'd try this again. Can I get on the list I have a black Phantom.


----------



## rx7racer

This case is pretty nice, gotta say after having it for about 2 months now I love the filters. Just hate having to clean them like once a week.









I guess I never did get any pics up of mine so here some are.





































As you can see it's mighty dusty on those grills......


----------



## LPRaver89

Yeah I have to clean off my grills frequently as well.


----------



## puffsNasco

that is got to be the ugliest psu paint ever!


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Call NZXT, they'll send you another of the 200mm blue LED fans. Just ask for 'em.


they said they will send once they have more fans in stock i been waiting for a week, still nothing? and i checked their online inventory they do have stock, when you got your fans replaced how long did it take you to receive?


----------



## JoePhoto

Page 100!


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


that is got to be the ugliest psu paint ever!


 Doesn't look too bad actually in person. But yea PCP&C Silencer 750W CrossFire Edition, with ATi red paint.

Oh yea, but hey I don't care about color. Never have when it comes to PSU's. Just as long as they're stable and reliable. Of course I'm too lazy to paint it.


----------



## LPRaver89

Woot 100!
My PSU is too pretty to think about painting.


----------



## stolikat

Oh YA!! 100 pages!!!


----------



## esproductions

100 pages and 1000 replies. congrats guys!


----------



## stolikat

Nice to see a great case take off!! It is better than the hafx by far!!


----------



## Melee

I need some help. lol I'm trying to work on upgrading my Phantom's cooling system and I cannot decide on a few things.

Here are my 3 basic options:

Stick with the stock blue led's and build on that.

Go with Red Led's.

Go with White Led's.

At the moment, I'm thinking Red would look beast in my red/black case but I would definitely like to hear some other opinions.

My next question:

What are the best looking and best performing Led Fans out there?

Most people that I have seen always rave about the CM R4 Sickleflows and they are on sale for $5.99 at the moment which definitely makes them a great choice in my eyes.

Are there any better than this out there for around the same price? My only problem with the R4's is that I want a 140mm for the front of my case and while they make 140mm R4's, they only make them in black and with Blue Led's which I don't really understand since the majority of their cases have red led's....I can buy the 140mm fans that are included in the Storm Scouts but I am afraid of how different it will look when compared to the numerous 120mm Sickleflows that I will have throughout the case.

My final question:

Whichever main color led's I decide to go with, what should I do with the fans on my CPU cooler? I am planning on using a CM Hyper 212+ in Push/Pull for now and I might upgrade to custom watercooling later on.

Should I go with some plain black fans, go with the same as the main color such as red/red or blue/blue, or should I go with different led's for them alone such as Red Led's in all of the case fans and White Led's on the cooler?

I'm sooooo sorry for the novel but I have been trying to decide this for like 3 days now and it is killing me! lol Thanks! I will make sure to post pics of whatever upgrades I decide to make.


----------



## JoePhoto

Best performing LED fans that I have used myself have been the Xigmatek ones.


----------



## Melee

Are those the ones you have in the recent pics of your Sig? Are they more of a full glow or do they still deploy the "pinwheel" type of leds as the R4's do.

I really can't find any decent pics of any of these installed in rigs. The Xigmatek and Cooler Masters were my top 2 choices from the start, however it's tough to compare. The main struggle between the two choices is that I can get the R4's for 1/2 the price of the Xig's, but the Xig's actually have 140mm Red Led Fans and thinner 200mm fans should I try to fit one into the side panel in conjunction with my cooler.


----------



## JoePhoto

Any fan with clear blades will make the 'pinwheel' look. Once they are opaque, or painted, you will get more glow. I only painted one side of my cpu fan, so it gets a little of both


----------



## craney

I have changed all my fans to bitfenix white led's and they look great, i have replaced my 2 apache fans on my cooler for 2 Xigmatek white led ones and i love em!! The only downside is i find the metal bezels on the phantom case kinda restrict the led glow a bit so you dont get the full effect of them


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melee*


Are those the ones you have in the recent pics of your Sig? Are they more of a full glow or do they still deploy the "pinwheel" type of leds as the R4's do.

I really can't find any decent pics of any of these installed in rigs. The Xigmatek and Cooler Masters were my top 2 choices from the start, however it's tough to compare. The main struggle between the two choices is that I can get the R4's for 1/2 the price of the Xig's, but the Xig's actually have 140mm Red Led Fans and thinner 200mm fans should I try to fit one into the side panel in conjunction with my cooler.


You can try the thermaltake thunderblades fans, but they kinda get loud at full speed, not very loud but a little bothersome if your on the pc late at night! I got good cooling from them!


----------



## dcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDream;12193924*
> I don't like the way you mounted the HSF, I feel like you're just sucking up the hot air from the GPU to cool the CPU.


I'm not a fan of it either. I figured since I was removing my mobo anyways, I thought I would pick up a nice HSF. When I was swapping my system over and realized that's the only way I can install it, I kinda pondered about it for a few minutes.

But, the temps have been excellent so far. So, it's not all that bad.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcloud;12196191*
> I'm not a fan of it either. I figured since I was removing my mobo anyways, I thought I would pick up a nice HSF. When I was swapping my system over and realized that's the only way I can install it, I kinda pondered about it for a few minutes.
> 
> But, the temps have been excellent so far. So, it's not all that bad.


Guys, I don`t think ur setup is bad at all. Here is why... Ur GPU sucks air from the bottom and push it OUT of the case!! AND Grill on side panel is so close, so cool air from outside can get to CPU!!!
SO, I don`t see ANY problem here!!
Hope I explain what I mean


----------



## danglersaurus

I'm in the market for the NZXT extensions and so far have the 24 and 8-pins in the cart. But I have a 6970, which also requires the 6-pin. Which extension covers the 6-pin?


----------



## craney

Here you are matey these are the black NZXT graphics card extensions

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=11185&cat=1920&page=1

If you want the white ones

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=11951&cat=1920&page=1

Bitfenix also do these extension cables there range can be found below mate

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/search.php?substring=bitfenix


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee;12195124*
> Are those the ones you have in the recent pics of your Sig? Are they more of a full glow or do they still deploy the "pinwheel" type of leds as the R4's do.
> 
> I really can't find any decent pics of any of these installed in rigs. The Xigmatek and Cooler Masters were my top 2 choices from the start, however it's tough to compare. The main struggle between the two choices is that I can get the R4's for 1/2 the price of the Xig's, but the Xig's actually have 140mm Red Led Fans and thinner 200mm fans should I try to fit one into the side panel in conjunction with my cooler.


Xigies are brighter and more "glowy". The CM R4's, especially the red LED fans are quite subdued. With the lights on you can barely see them. It looks kind of like you have the fan on a fan controller and the power turned down to 40%...except they're getting full power.


----------



## esproductions

Don't be discouraged from putting a link to this thread in your signature


----------



## LPRaver89

I am wanting to switch out my fans with green LED fans. I have heard amazing things about GELID Wing fans. However they are like $20 a piece. Does anyone know if they are worth it?


----------



## SaintDragon

Today installed white sleeved cable extensions for GPU and MB. I've uploaded some pics already, anyone is welcome to have a look, link is in my sig. But pics made with iPhone4, so they not great. Will make some better ones in few days.


----------



## radeon-google

i just ordered my phantom from newegg $120 + free shipping and Zalman CNPS 10x Performa


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google;12201993*
> i just ordered my phantom from newegg $120 + free shipping and Zalman CNPS 10x Performa


Great news, you wont be disappointed. What color did you get?


----------



## radeon-google

I got white as it is the only one that active with $20 promo code. Also, the red one doesn't look so good, and i hear black attracts fingerprints. I will get a 200mm fan for top and 140mm for front later on. Also side fan if i have enough clearance after installing the heat-sink. ( whats the side fan size anyway?)


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google;12202615*
> I got white as it is the only one that active with $20 promo code. Also, the red one doesn't look so good, and i hear black attracts fingerprints. I will get a 200mm fan for top and 140mm for front later on. Also side fan if i have enough clearance after installing the heat-sink. ( whats the side fan size anyway?)


200mm but they dont really fit any fans besides the NZXT fans, which i think run around 210mm.


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


200mm but they dont really fit any fans besides the NZXT fans, which i think run around 210mm.


Thats cool, and thanks. So is NZXT really coming out with 200mm led fans?


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radeon-google*


Thats cool, and thanks. So is NZXT really coming out with 200mm led fans?


Wait, the 200mm it came with has LEDs, no?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google;12202816*
> Thats cool, and thanks. So is NZXT really coming out with 200mm led fans?


They do sell their 200mm fans, are you asking if they make actual 200mm fans?


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radeon-google*


Thats cool, and thanks. So is NZXT really coming out with 200mm led fans?


The only way to purchase 200mm LED fans from NZXT is to call and special order them. To my knowledge, they still don't charge for them.


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


Wait, the 200mm it came with has LEDs, no?


yes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


They do sell their 200mm fans, are you asking if they make actual 200mm fans?


I am asking if the 200mm fans that i will buy will they come with LED's?


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


The only way to purchase 200mm LED fans from NZXT is to call and special order them. To my knowledge, they still don't charge for them.


So i can get 2 more 200mm fans for free if i call them?


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radeon-google*


yes.

I am asking if the 200mm fans that i will buy will they come with LED's?


I've actually asked that several times in this thread, no one replied me...


----------



## LPRaver89

They do not sell their 200mm fans with LEDS yet. Getting free fans is more of a toss up. Some people have luck getting some and others don't.


----------



## Melee

Well, my thoughts, since I have a fully dark red case, are that a ton of brightly glowing Red Led's are not going to look good. The Sickleflows look like they would look much better since they are mostly black with a little red in them.

My only question now is should I use Red Led's or White Led's for my case fans? I really can't decide.







lol

Also, whichever color I use, should I use the same color fans on my Cooler, use the other color such as red case fans and white cooler fans, or just use plain black fans or something for the cooler? I think those are the only decisions left to make. hehe

Here are the only actual pictures of the Xig's and R4's running that I could find.

Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## LPRaver89

I think you should stick with one color for all of your system. I think red would be cool leaking out of the grills in a dark room.


----------



## Melee

I agree.








I am going to go with the R4's all around that way it isn't too much red and it still looks badass.







lol Thanks!

I think I am actually going to do a window mod on the side panel as well. Joe yours looks amazing so I'm hoping I can do as good of a job on mine.


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radeon-google*


yes.

I am asking if the 200mm fans that i will buy will they come with LED's?


Not from stores, but you can order them from CALLING NZXT.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *radeon-google*


So i can get 2 more 200mm fans for free if i call them?


Yep. Call the corporate number on their site. It's what I did.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


I've actually asked that several times in this thread, no one replied me...


Did you call NZXT?


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Not from stores, but you can order them from CALLING NZXT.









Yep. Call the corporate number on their site. It's what I did.

Did you call NZXT?


Emailed them. Will call them tomorrow when they are open.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melee*


I agree.







I am going to go with the R4's all around that way it isn't too much red and it still looks badass.







lol Thanks!

I think I am actually going to do a window mod on the side panel as well. Joe yours looks amazing so I'm hoping I can do as good of a job on mine.


Thanks, get the right tool, and take your time.


----------



## Melee

Has anyone else taken out the optional 2-slot HDD Cage in the bottom of your Phantom? I am having one hell of a time getting it out. The screws in the bottom do not want to come out. They keep stripping further every time I try. After a bit of time, I got the two on the right side out. However, the other two are still holding it in place and none of my screwdrivers will grip. I got all of the ones out that hold it in place on the motherboard panel, but these last 2 are refusing to let loose.

Did anyone else have any trouble like this and is there any way I can coax them out of there? lol


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I took mine out no problem, I don't know if it is just with your case they are being tricky or what. A lot of the time when I strip out something its directly related to the quality of tool I'm using on it... Just drill them out if they give you too much trouble..


----------



## esproductions

Mine came out no problem as well.


----------



## Melee

Well, I have a computer-specific Rosewill 45-piece tool set that I ordered from NewEgg when I bought my parts. However, I removed the ones on the back with a Stanley Philips-head with no problem and they are the exact same screws as on the bottom. I tried them on the bottom, the first two gave me a little trouble but came right out. The second two turned a little then wouldn't move another inch. I've tried at least 5-6 different screwdrivers and tips and they still won't come out. lol

I might have to go pick up a drill, then. I don't actually have any power tools so that is why I haven't tried it yet. Can I drill them out without causing any damage to the case?

This is a lot of damn trouble just for an extra fan slot.







haha


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

yea you can drill it out without damaging the case, just use the correct drillbit and you wont even hit the case... Yea sometimes you just get unlucky with stripping out a screw or two... once they slip a little they are a pain to get out..

As for tools, I have found that a eyeglass screwdriver kit works pretty well with computers, the smaller screws anyways.. I don't remember how large that particular screw it.


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Best performing LED fans that I have used myself have been the Xigmatek ones.


Xigmatek is dah bomb!

Lovin my xigmateks


----------



## R0$ch

I am looking for some replacement fans for my too noisy H70 stock fans. So far the best choice I found are the Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-15. I want the fans to be less noisy but offer the same performance or even better then the stock Corsair. Is there anything better then these fans for aprox 15 Euros as these ones cost? Silent Eagle 2000 maybe? What can U recommend.


----------



## tango bango

Ordered my white phantom case from newegg. Great price with promo code and free shipping. Should have it in a couple of days. Pics to follow.

Thanks to all for the great help. +reps for the help.


----------



## esproductions

Anyone know how to use googledocs to generate forms and have people fill in forms and have all the entries consolidated onto one big spreadsheet?


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R0$ch*


I am looking for some replacement fans for my too noisy H70 stock fans. So far the best choice I found are the Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-15. I want the fans to be less noisy but offer the same performance or even better then the stock Corsair. Is there anything better then these fans for aprox 15 Euros as these ones cost? Silent Eagle 2000 maybe? What can U recommend.


I am using cooler master r4's on my Eco alc, great quiet,yet very efficient fan


----------



## Sodalink

I got a Phantom Black add me up please.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R0$ch*


I am looking for some replacement fans for my too noisy H70 stock fans. So far the best choice I found are the Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-15. I want the fans to be less noisy but offer the same performance or even better then the stock Corsair. Is there anything better then these fans for aprox 15 Euros as these ones cost? Silent Eagle 2000 maybe? What can U recommend.


I am using the GT's in P/P for my H50... they are really quiet, undervolt really well, and they dropped my temps a bit too.


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melee*


Has anyone else taken out the optional 2-slot HDD Cage in the bottom of your Phantom? I am having one hell of a time getting it out. The screws in the bottom do not want to come out. They keep stripping further every time I try. After a bit of time, I got the two on the right side out. However, the other two are still holding it in place and none of my screwdrivers will grip. I got all of the ones out that hold it in place on the motherboard panel, but these last 2 are refusing to let loose.

Did anyone else have any trouble like this and is there any way I can coax them out of there? lol


Get a drill bit and force them out of there









If they are already stripped as you said, there is no reason not to.


----------



## danglersaurus

Couple Questions?

1. Can you fit a 120mm fan at the front, or will only a 140mm fan work? Answered. Thanks Melee!

2. How did you guys remove the extra HDD bay? Seems like getting to those screws at the bottom is near impossible, not too mention I don't have a screwdriver with that tiny of a head on it.

3. I won't be installing a 200mm side fan, as my Megahalem takes up all the space. =P therefore, I want to remove both the fan dust filter, as well as the actual mount (that gray piece that you can see when looking thorugh the black mesh grill). Looks like i'm going to have to remove the whole black mesh covering . . . any tips on this? It looks like I can just bend the tabs on the inside of the side panel that are securing it, but I don't want to do that if you can't bend them back.

Any held would be appreciated. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Melee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


Can you fit a 120mm fan at the front, or will only a 140mm fan work?


Yes, it has slots for both 140mm and 120mm fans.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


Couple Questions?

1. Can you fit a 120mm fan at the front, or will only a 140mm fan work? Answered. Thanks Melee!

2. How did you guys remove the extra HDD bay? Seems like getting to those screws at the bottom is near impossible, not too mention I don't have a screwdriver with that tiny of a head on it.

3. I won't be installing a 200mm side fan, as my Megahalem takes up all the space. =P therefore, I want to remove both the fan dust filter, as well as the actual mount (that gray piece that you can see when looking thorugh the black mesh grill). Looks like i'm going to have to remove the whole black mesh covering . . . any tips on this? It looks like I can just bend the tabs on the inside of the side panel that are securing it, but I don't want to do that if you can't bend them back.

Any held would be appreciated. Thanks, guys!



2. go buy a small kit at target or walmart for like 5-10 bucks that has a mutli bits in it. it will have different sizes that you can use to remove the bay.

3. you remove the filter with the 4 screws that hold it in. the blach mesh on the outside is just bending the tabs back... just take ur time and be carefull.. they can break.


----------



## Melee

I need some more opinions guys. (this club is a life saver to have around. lol)

I am going to upgrade my cabling soon in my Red Phantom and I can't decide which way to go with it.

Here are my 3 options:

1. NZXT Red/Black Cabling










2. NZXT Black Cabling










3. NZXT Led Cabling










Hmm, actually after looking at it I think I will just use the Led Sleeving to run around the perimeter of the case. lol Think that would look better than just sticking cold cathodes in there?


----------



## M0E

IMO Red case use black cabling. I have the black case and Im sleeving mine in red.


----------



## JoePhoto

Edit


----------



## h a x m o r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12216437*
> IMO Red case use black cabling. I have the black case and Im sleeving mine in red.


I'd have to agree with M0E. If you check out the gallery on the NZXT site, http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/phantom, there are photos of the Phantom with full components in them, in black, red, and white. I actually set them all up







. Check them out, it could be good reference to your desired color scheme.


----------



## M0E

I just looked at the gallery on the site. Excellent work on those


----------



## h a x m o r

Thank you. I think the white Phantom could've been better. Too much extra cabling sticking our from the 24pin and VGA. Also the one with the LED kit was kind of sloppy. I blame the first sample LED kits with horrbile adhesive clips.


----------



## M0E

Well, your "sloppy" work is better than some of our best work lol!


----------



## esproductions

Owners list updated


----------



## starwa1ker

What do you guys think I should do to make my case even better?

1) Replace all the fans on the side to LED ones, and add a front LED fan
(Hopefully I can get the LED 200mm fans from NZXT for free)

2) Keep the fans and just add the front LED 140mm plus a sleeved blue LED kit


----------



## puffsNasco

option 1 since no one can see ur sleeve LED kit no side window bro


----------



## LPRaver89

Dammit. I still got left out of the list. Lol. I want on whenever I can get on. So im thinking about painting my accents neon green and putting green fans in, how does that sound?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12219135*
> Dammit. I still got left out of the list. Lol. I want on whenever I can get on. So im thinking about painting my accents neon green and putting green fans in, how does that sound?


Added. Sorry.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12219382*
> Added. Sorry.


Not a problem I was just screwing around. Thank you though.


----------



## X TANKY JAMES X

Hey other owners of the NZXT Phantom.

Just got the Phantom Black the other day, after falling for it and finally giving in.

Now I'm looking at some case mods for it, is NZXT coming out with official LED fans in the future?

How much does loosing the 200mm fan on the side effect case performance if I put a window in?

Also, I've heard that there is an issue with the sizing of the 200mm mounts, is this the same for the 140mm ones?


----------



## SaintDragon

I had reply from one of their agents, that LED fans coming in near future, like couple of months.
Don`t think that you will lose in performance without side fan.
And 140mm are normal size. Not sure yet about ACTUAL 200mm sizes...


----------



## X TANKY JAMES X

Ah okay sweet, might wait for their release rather than going with other brands then.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tnaz71

Can someone do me a favor? I purchased one of these cases & it has yet to arrive but, I have a friend that is going to help me make me a cover to hide the psu & I want to take advantage of his skills while I can.

If possible can someone measure the width of the inside. How tall I can go & still be under the motherboard & the length from the back to the where the HD's go in?

My psu is 6" Long x 6" Wide x 4" tall but I wanted to make it larger so I have room if need to replace psu later.

I would very much appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## theproodnoob

I just got a 3.5'' card reader iam guessing that I can't actually use this all this have are 5.25" or is there some way to install this.


----------



## Breakbeat

I got some fans with seperate power cables for my LED's. I would like to hook them all up to the switch on the back of the case. Does anyone know where i can get a 2 pin y spliter? i would actually prefer to find the 2 pin connectors so that i can make a 1 to 4 splitter. That way i can so hook up all my fans but i can not find the connectors anywhere.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
-BB


----------



## Silomatic

Sorry to hear about your drama with the screws Melee.

Promised pics, so I'll start with the chaos that is my build. Enjoy....


























Stock cooler is history =)

















Had an issue with the door closing all the way with the pump mounted. Get to figure out a mod for that. More than likely dremel out some channels so the screws sit in the door backing.









Thats all for now. When i get home tonight from work I'll put some overtime in. Hopefully get it up and running tonight. Wish me luck
Sorry about the crap photos. Used my pos phone again.
Oh and btw I just moved into my new apt yesterday. I setup my bed and hung a shower curtain. I havent touched anything else but my computer since. lol. Talk about priorities lol.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnaz71;12224942*
> Can someone do me a favor? I purchased one of these cases & it has yet to arrive but, I have a friend that is going to help me make me a cover to hide the psu & I want to take advantage of his skills while I can.
> 
> If possible can someone measure the width of the inside. How tall I can go & still be under the motherboard & the length from the back to the where the HD's go in?
> 
> My psu is 6" Long x 6" Wide x 4" tall but I wanted to make it larger so I have room if need to replace psu later.
> 
> I would very much appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks


Hey and welcome to the club. I took some measurements for you since my case is empty atm.
10 1/4 to the secondary hdd bay
14 3/4 to main drive bay
Roughly 7 in. width
From the bottom of the case to the mobo standoffs is 5 in.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tnaz71

Thanks Silomatic I really appreciate you doing that for me. Looking at your pictures, you planning on mounting the radiator where it is at? I got the same kit & was going to mount the radiator at the top but, if it's possible to mount at the bottom that is another option I may look into.


----------



## h a x m o r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;12226600*
> I got some fans with seperate power cables for my LED's. I would like to hook them all up to the switch on the back of the case. Does anyone know where i can get a 2 pin y spliter? i would actually prefer to find the 2 pin connectors so that i can make a 1 to 4 splitter. That way i can so hook up all my fans but i can not find the connectors anywhere.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> -BB


Actually had this same question asked in the NZXT forum. Helped the guy out and was only able to find the connectors here


----------



## Silomatic

Yeah man. Its going right where its at. I figure setting it up...
2x 200mm top exhaust
1x 120mm rear exhaust
1x 140mm front intake
2x 120mm side intake
1x 200mm side intake
rad push/pull intaking from bottom exhausting into the case

I dont think this should be a temp issue with all the fans configed like that. I'm going to mount the secondary hdd bay right above the rad. Its been done but I plan on using rivets and making it look clean.


----------



## Llama_Ops

Purchased mine yesterday, picking it up this afternoon.

Will post some pics of the setup


----------



## Sainix

just talked to nzxt rep and they told me that they will be selling the 200mm led fan mid 2011 but he did say he could ship me one and i gave him my info so ill be getting one pretty soon =p


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix;12226969*
> just talked to nzxt rep and they told me that they will be selling the 200mm led fan mid 2011 but he did say he could ship me one and i gave him my info so ill be getting one pretty soon =p


That's awesome! Everyone keep in mind that when they start selling these fans, you probably won't be able to call and get them for free anymore.


----------



## cubanresourceful

I think you guy's need to chalk me up on that list, since mine is coming!


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


That's awesome! Everyone keep in mind that when they start selling these fans, you probably won't be able to call and get them for free anymore.










Called them today, he said the LED fans are in production and will be out around May. I told him about how I want all my fans to be LED and really wanted to stick with NZXT branded ones (I also mentioned they didn't reply both of my emails) So...now they are sending me 1 x 200mm fan, and 3 x 120mm fans (side and front), ALL LED!!! Love their customer service, it went really smooth and all done under 5 mins, I didn't even have to show my receipt or anything =D


----------



## Sainix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


Called them today, he said the LED fans are in production and will be out around May. I told him about how I want all my fans to be LED and really wanted to stick with NZXT branded ones (I also mentioned they didn't reply both of my emails) So...now they are sending me 1 x 200mm fan, and 3 x 120mm fans (side and front), ALL LED!!! Love their customer service, it went really smooth and all done under 5 mins, I didn't even have to show my receipt or anything =D


Damm :0 I rlly wish I cld get the 120 leds maybe ill make another call lol


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h a x m o r*


Actually had this same question asked in the NZXT forum. Helped the guy out and was only able to find the connectors here


Thanks, this will work!


----------



## oouchieWally

All my components except my power supply came in yesterday. Installed motherboard, cpu, and xspc rasa 750 rs240 kit into black phantom last night.

Pump is a little noiser than I expected. Is there anyway i can quite it down? I was thinking some rubber o-rings in between contact points, but fit looks pretty snug and don't think i can squeeze'em in there. Might be a moot point seeing as how none of the fans in my phantom case are running so the fan noise might easily drown out the pump. The pump is running off any extra molex connector from my old pc(i have them sitting right next to each other) and is audible when i turn all the fans on my old pc to their lowest setting. However when the fans are all on high they're defintely louder than the pump. Maybe I'm just nit-picking.

Anyway, I'm offically a phantom owner.


----------



## Flynny

I know this has been answered before, but is there really enough space behind the mobo tray to stuff all the extra PSU cables in? I have an NZXT Lexa S and it's a real struggle to get the right side panel on with the small space behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flynny*


I know this has been answered before, but is there really enough space behind the mobo tray to stuff all the extra PSU cables in? I have an NZXT Lexa S and it's a real struggle to get the right side panel on with the small space behind the mobo tray.


Yes there is. In fact my are not even tied down yet and i can close the back of the case. Should only be better when i properly tie all the cables down.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flynny*


I know this has been answered before, but is there really enough space behind the mobo tray to stuff all the extra PSU cables in? I have an NZXT Lexa S and it's a real struggle to get the right side panel on with the small space behind the mobo tray.


Look at MY RIG PICS. There is few pics of cables at the back side.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flynny;12234551*
> I know this has been answered before, but is there really enough space behind the mobo tray to stuff all the extra PSU cables in? I have an NZXT Lexa S and it's a real struggle to get the right side panel on with the small space behind the mobo tray.


It's all in how you route them, I had mine done and thought I did a pretty good job until I tried to get my panel on... They I redid the wiring, mostly the Motherboard Power and now I don't have to apply any pressure when putting the rightside panel on... Took me a while to figure out where exactly each wire would work best though..


----------



## Booty Warrior

Are there any phantoms with USB 3.0 front ports?

I'm tempted to jump on the NZXT bandwagon when I rebuild my SB rig after the recall, but I kinda want a case with USB 3.0 in the front.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flynny;12234551*
> I know this has been answered before, but is there really enough space behind the mobo tray to stuff all the extra PSU cables in? I have an NZXT Lexa S and it's a real struggle to get the right side panel on with the small space behind the mobo tray.


I'm pretty sloppy with my cables back there, and I have no trouble at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior;12236961*
> Are there any phantoms with USB 3.0 front ports?
> 
> I'm tempted to jump on the NZXT bandwagon when I rebuild my SB rig after the recall, but I kinda want a case with USB 3.0 in the front.


Nope. They're USB 2.0. 3.0 likely won't be a standard for a long time to come.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity;12237088*
> Nope. They're USB 2.0. 3.0 likely won't be a standard for a long time to come.


Boo. I know a few cases with 3.0 front panels... but they don't look as sexy as the phantom.


----------



## tnaz71

I got my Phantom! So excited!! Till.... I opened the box and saw the front cover off the computer and saw this,








&









So any suggestions on fixing it? I was thinking epoxy maybe? I am pretty bummed.. I really don't want to wait to RMA it but if that is the only way then that is the only way.

Only reason I was afraid of going back to a metal/plastic case was the plastic breaks & my fear came true before I even used it..


----------



## Llama_Ops

After a lengthy drive, i have my Phantom



















After the component install, still needs to have some more cable management done though









2x 200mm NZXT Fans in the top


















Yet to buy a dremel, when i do i'll cut the window to size but still leave the mesh on









Love the case, so much more space than my previous one. My only real gripe with it is the flimsy feel of the case sides, as they flex quite a bit and aren't very straight to begin with.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnaz71;12239308*
> I got my Phantom! So excited!! Till.... I opened the box and saw the front cover off the computer and saw this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any suggestions on fixing it? I was thinking epoxy maybe? I am pretty bummed.. I really don't want to wait to RMA it but if that is the only way then that is the only way.
> 
> Only reason I was afraid of going back to a metal/plastic case was the plastic breaks & my fear came true before I even used it..


No, don't even try and fix it and you don't need to RMA it to get it fixed.

Call NZXT, it's the corporate number on their website. Choose the option for customer service and they'll send you the replacement parts for free.


----------



## radeon-google

Got my case up and running


























3.7ghz with 4th core unlocked on Phenom II 720 BE.


----------



## tango bango

You guys are getting me excited with those pics. Still waiting for mine. Stuck in the snow.So I'm calling it blizzard.Blue and white theme with snow shooting out the top.lol.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Add me please. Just got this and I absolutely love it!.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


Are there any phantoms with USB 3.0 front ports?

I'm tempted to jump on the NZXT bandwagon when I rebuild my SB rig after the recall, but I kinda want a case with USB 3.0 in the front.


How about some front panels to install into 5.25 drive bays?? Like Card Readers, I`m sure some of them come with USB3.0


----------



## Kaoz

Heres a pic of my baby


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


How about some front panels to install into 5.25 drive bays?? Like Card Readers, I`m sure some of them come with USB3.0










That will probably be the plan. These white phantom pics are getting me all excited.


----------



## puffsNasco

then open up ur wallet and let a real one excite you more!


----------



## puffsNasco

sry double post...


----------



## esproductions

2 months in and we're already one of the largest case clubs on OCN


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12248497*
> 2 months in and we're already one of the largest case clubs on OCN


I love that...


----------



## mango assassin

Just need a hand, this case arrived today, I've installed everything, case was a pleasure to work with and the build quality feels great! as does the paint job









BUT...

I'm either being an idiot, or my top 200mm (included blue LED) doesn't appear to be LED'ing haha, as such I have no blue glow eminating from my case :| It's all plugged in as far as I'm aware, or have I missed something? some help would be appreciated, oh, and well, I'm a Phantom owner now.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mango assassin;12249856*
> Just need a hand, this case arrived today, I've installed everything, case was a pleasure to work with and the build quality feels great! as does the paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I'm either being an idiot, or my top 200mm (included blue LED) doesn't appear to be LED'ing haha, as such I have no blue glow eminating from my case :| It's all plugged in as far as I'm aware, or have I missed something? some help would be appreciated, oh, and well, I'm a Phantom owner now.


I know sounds silly, but... did u press button at the back of the case??


----------



## mango assassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;12249917*
> I know sounds silly, but... did u press button at the back of the case??


Looks at the floor in shame.









I did not see that.


----------



## M0E

Dont worry about it, we all have made similar mistakes


----------



## dembo1305

I actually didn't see that button either, but I moved my fan, and I never used the button anyways!


----------



## DarkEnergy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


I know sounds silly, but... did u press button at the back of the case??










Hah thanks for that, I was wondering the same myself and didn't even notice the button.

Add me to the list plz I got mine today, or do I need pics to be added?

I'm amazed by this case, it's my first full tower and it dwarfs everything in my room. It looks ridiculous lol

I have 1 major, major bug though (I find it really annoying as it's new)- I've unclipped the front and top of the case a few times now and it's slotted back together perfectly, but now I can't get the top bit to clip on properly. It all clips on flush except it won't push down on the side where the power button is, so it leaves a long line of a gap- it's like it's stuck on something. Any ideas? I've tried pushing hard on it and wiggling it but it just won't click down


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkEnergy*


Hah thanks for that, I was wondering the same myself and didn't even notice the button.

Add me to the list plz I got mine today, or do I need pics to be added?

I'm amazed by this case, it's my first full tower and it dwarfs everything in my room. It looks ridiculous lol

I have 1 major, major bug though (I find it really annoying as it's new)- I've unclipped the front and top of the case a few times now and it's slotted back together perfectly, but now I can't get the top bit to clip on properly. It all clips on flush except it won't push down on the side where the power button is, so it leaves a long line of a gap- it's like it's stuck on something. Any ideas? I've tried pushing hard on it and wiggling it but it just won't click down



















take pics for us please... and pull it off and try to redoing it again.


----------



## stolikat

OK guys so today I cut out my side fan mounts and opened up the side it looks like JoePhotos on page 47. Very nice. I will be taking a slew of pictures tomorrow and will post. One word of caution the tabs holding the mesh in place are super fragile. I broke four of them removing the mesh and I took it slow and easy!! So be carefull!!

Now a question for someone who has the sleeved NZXT LCD cables;

Should I get the one meter or the two meter? How did you string it? Just around the outside perimeter?


----------



## puffsNasco

wow Stolikat ur pimping up eh?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I think most strung them on the outside perimeter...

one meter is 3 feet.. so its up to you where u want to install it.


----------



## stolikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


wow Stolikat ur pimping up eh?


Yep! I am not done yet like I said I am going for the white sleeved extensions and the sleeved LCD. I am also thinking about taking the side opening all the way up to the top of the side panel and adding a plexi!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


I think most strung them on the outside perimeter...

one meter is 3 feet.. so its up to you where u want to install it.


Ya I thought so I am thinking that one meter should be enough I hope. I am getting the tape measure out tonight then hitting amazon!!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stolikat*


One word of caution the tabs holding the mesh in place are super fragile. I broke four of them removing the mesh and I took it slow and easy!! So be carefull!!


Something that I found really helped with this was to heat them with a hair dryer.


----------



## dcloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mango assassin*


Just need a hand, this case arrived today, I've installed everything, case was a pleasure to work with and the build quality feels great! as does the paint job









BUT...

I'm either being an idiot, or my top 200mm (included blue LED) doesn't appear to be LED'ing haha, as such I have no blue glow eminating from my case :| It's all plugged in as far as I'm aware, or have I missed something? some help would be appreciated, oh, and well, I'm a Phantom owner now.


I made the same mistake as well and actually came onto this thread and asked for help. I felt so silly when I was informed.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stolikat*


Ya I thought so I am thinking that one meter should be enough I hope. I am getting the tape measure out tonight then hitting amazon!!











Actually, 1 meter is only enough for HALF the case!!! Look my pics!! I got 2 meters LCD and it fits perfectly all around...


----------



## LPRaver89

Im gonna start my painting this weekend, ill make sure to post the progress.


----------



## rudi1986

hey guys... will there be any heat issue to put 2 * Palit GTX 580 3GB SLI with all casing fans installed?


----------



## tnaz71

Was bored today & still waiting for the rest of the components so I decided to do a bit of cutting.










My first window don't hate on me too much. Did it with a jigsaw, I had some black channel so thought it would look pretty sweet.

Also made up the psu cover


----------



## puffsNasco

WOWWO looks great!


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


Was bored today & still waiting for the rest of the components so I decided to do a bit of cutting.

My first window don't hate on me too much. Did it with a jigsaw, I had some black channel so thought it would look pretty sweet.

Also made up the psu cover


That looks SOOOOOOOOOO GOOD! I wish I was good with tools...or have access to any...


----------



## craney

Looks fab tnaz!! Are the metal bezels for the side fans easy to take off? I find the restrict the led light a little and was thinking of removing it. Both the side fans have dust filters so im thinking dust should not be a problem if i could take the bezel off


----------



## Llama_Ops

Got a Dremel today, hacked away about 30 mins ago, the result:


----------



## DarkEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12252136*
> take pics for us please... and pull it off and try to redoing it again.


I can't take pics sorry, I still had no luck refitting it.

I think it's the plastic pin that goes in the hole, near the power button (the pin that goes into the black bit) it won't push in for some reason. I've had a good look and can't see what it could be stuck on it's driving me mad


----------



## tnaz71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12256066*
> Are the metal bezels for the side fans easy to take off?


Your talking about the mesh stuff? It's easy, I just used a small screwdriver to lift the tabs up


----------



## Soggysilicon

Add me up, NZXT Phantom White, custom water!


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnaz71;12255539*
> Was bored today & still waiting for the rest of the components so I decided to do a bit of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first window don't hate on me too much. Did it with a jigsaw, I had some black channel so thought it would look pretty sweet.
> 
> Also made up the psu cover


Looks awesome man. Great job.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon;12259106*
> Add me up, NZXT Phantom White, custom water!


Pics! I want to see how you mounted and routed everything


----------



## Silomatic

Stop posting these damn window mods! You're gonna make me cut my damn panel up....


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silomatic*


Stop posting these damn window mods! You're gonna make me cut my damn panel up....










Agreed!!! On a few pages back someone posted a link for a replacement side panel, think I may have to buy one and give this a try. Just looks to good


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0E*


Pics! I want to see how you mounted and routed everything










He got pics in his sig... Project Yukikaze


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0E*


Pics! I want to see how you mounted and routed everything










Just click the Project Yukikaze  link in meh siggy!


----------



## craney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


Your talking about the mesh stuff? It's easy, I just used a small screwdriver to lift the tabs up


Yea mate the mesh is what i meant lol my bad for not being very clear, do you think it looks better without the mesh on the side? im guessing it would prob improve airflow as well


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


Was bored today & still waiting for the rest of the components so I decided to do a bit of cutting.










My first window don't hate on me too much. Did it with a jigsaw, I had some black channel so thought it would look pretty sweet.

Also made up the psu cover











can I come over so you can do mine










it's awesome too.


----------



## LPRaver89

Heres some teasers.

















Decided to use the dremmel.


----------



## Ovlazek

^^^^^

Ahh nice seeing the black and green get some more love. It's looking good!









Edit: What paint are you using?


----------



## LPRaver89

It is my favorite color combo, if I had the skill id switch out the leds but I dont have that kind of ability yet.

I used Valspar grey primer, then Valspar green spray paint, then a Valspar clear gloss.


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


It is my favorite color combo, if I had the skill id switch out the leds but I dont have that kind of ability yet.


Green and Black!? Me too!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


It is my favorite color combo, if I had the skill id switch out the leds but I dont have that kind of ability yet.

I used Valspar grey primer, then Valspar green spray paint, then a Valspar clear gloss.


Yeah I made a mistake and rushed mine to much. I didn't put a clear coat on and know I am getting a few chips in places...


----------



## LPRaver89

I was really looking for a neon or electric green but none of the store around my house had it.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Yeah I made a mistake and rushed mine to much. I didn't put a clear coat on and know I am getting a few chips in places...










Yeah. My Dad was trying to tell me with a semi-gloss paint that I wouldnt need the clear. But I really wanted to have that extra pop and protection.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Yeah. My Dad was trying to tell me with a semi-gloss paint that I wouldnt need the clear. But I really wanted to have that extra pop and protection.


Keep us updated.

If it all works out I suppose I will have to take mine apart again and do some touch ups and clear coat it.


----------



## LPRaver89

I will definitely throw on some pics when i get it all back together.


----------



## LPRaver89

I just want to give credit to NZXT while I am working on my case. It took me 3 Metal Dremel wheels. Cheers for using quality aluminum on the side panels!


----------



## noshibby

Here's my setup, I'm currently looking into how i'm going to put this under water.

Anyone know off hand where, and what size radiators I can fit in this case.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noshibby*


Anyone know off hand where, and what size radiators I can fit in this case.


I'm looking into this as well. Be sure and post your findings.








If you scroll down about half way, this guy has a 360, 240 and 120 in his Phantom. 
http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread...fit-in-phantom
Looks pretty cramped but I suppose it can be done.


----------



## LPRaver89

Looks great, great cabling.


----------



## stolikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


Actually, 1 meter is only enough for HALF the case!!! Look my pics!! I got 2 meters LCD and it fits perfectly all around...


Thanks Saint! I just changed my order!


----------



## stolikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I just want to give credit to NZXT while I am working on my case. It took me 3 Metal Dremel wheels. Cheers for using quality aluminum on the side panels!


I went through 5!!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I just want to give credit to NZXT while I am working on my case. It took me 3 Metal Dremel wheels. Cheers for using quality aluminum on the side panels!


Aren't the side panels steel? If it were aluminum it'd be easier to cut hahaha.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Aren't the side panels steel? If it were aluminum it'd be easier to cut hahaha.


You're probably right, right as I was writing that I had one of those...wait.... moments.


----------



## LPRaver89

Its done!


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Its done!
[IMAGE]
[IMAGE]


Constructed with complete WIN.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Constructed with complete WIN.


Thanks, I'll get some pics with them attached once I get back to my apartment.


----------



## Jaxonc

Nice rigs. Wished there was a club devoted to Silverstone's FT02 case that was this active =(


----------



## M0E

So I decided to keep my Phantom and try and make the water cooling work on it. Here is a planning design and Im working on ordering parts









Solid line = 2 240mm rads, dashed = single 240mm rad

My mother once told me I was an artist when I was 10. I think she lied to me


----------



## Silomatic

Well it is finally up and running. Gotta say this was a blast putting together. Still not completely done

Heres some pics. Sorry about the crappy quality. G/f forgot to bring over here camera even after I tried to setup a mock studio lol. None the less...enjoy.
































































Hope you like it. Other than some better cable management and getting my new hdds in there I'm done for now. Prolly need to replace the pump though. I dont like my comp sounding like a fish tank lol.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12264905*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my setup, I'm currently looking into how i'm going to put this under water.
> 
> Anyone know off hand where, and what size radiators I can fit in this case.


I just got done putting in a 240 and I've seen some modded 360s. You wont regret wc'ing you comp. Its well worth the expense if you plan on doing any ocing. Even if you dont though it looks bad as hell lol.


----------



## M0E

I like that a lot!!! Very nice


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12268629*
> I like that a lot!!! Very nice


Thanx MOE. has taken some time to get to this point, but it was well worth it. Cant wait to do more. I was really against putting a window mod in because I thought it was very cliche, but I'm really considering it now that the interior of the case is so pretty.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;12260099*
> Agreed!!! On a few pages back someone posted a link for a replacement side panel, think I may have to buy one and give this a try. Just looks to good


Yeah, they are only like 20 bucks so I may just pull the trigger on the mod. If I dont like it I'll have another one to replace it back to its orginal state.


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12268458*
> So I decided to keep my Phantom and try and make the water cooling work on it. Here is a planning design and Im working on ordering parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid line = 2 240mm rads, dashed = single 240mm rad
> 
> My mother once told me I was an artist when I was 10. I think she lied to me


http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae293/36oo3/IMG_0107.jpg
http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae293/36oo3/IMG_0116.jpg

thats of a 360 upto and 240 down bottom they fit nice.


----------



## andynolife

Are we able to use the lower slot for double slot card, I want to add a 3rd card, but I don't think our cases will work.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12268958*
> http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae293/36oo3/IMG_0107.jpg
> http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae293/36oo3/IMG_0116.jpg
> 
> thats of a 360 upto and 240 down bottom they fit nice.


I really appreciated the pics, If I went with the 360 up top I would probably have to lose the H70 and go full water cool. Ill have to think that over









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife;12269663*
> Are we able to use the lower slot for double slot card, I want to add a 3rd card, but I don't think our cases will work.


Youll have to find a board with PCI-e slots higher up like the one I use.

My idle temps jumped a bit as well. 50c on the 6870s and 36 on the 460GTX


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife;12269663*
> Are we able to use the lower slot for double slot card, I want to add a 3rd card, but I don't think our cases will work.


Hi mate how did you manage to put a fan on the side of your graphics cards quite a good idea as i cant use the 200mm side fan due to my megahalems cooler being so big


----------



## andynolife

I used a special clay which they use to hang paintings.
It sticks but won't leave any residual and it holds.

Yeah I understand, I dumped my old cooler for the silly 200mm side fan and even with the performance version, I really can't tell if it's doing any good.


----------



## xinhang

Double sided tape would work too.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andynolife*


Are we able to use the lower slot for double slot card, I want to add a 3rd card, but I don't think our cases will work.


















God that looks good... why isn't it April yet?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


God that looks good... why isn't it April yet?










I just watched that video.....and wow.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0E*


I really appreciated the pics, If I went with the 360 up top I would probably have to lose the H70 and go full water cool. Ill have to think that over









Youll have to find a board with PCI-e slots higher up like the one I use.

My idle temps jumped a bit as well. 50c on the 6870s and 36 on the 460GTX










So you have a Radeon and a NVidia in the same system.....how did you keep it form exploding out of hate and anguish?


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


So you have a Radeon and a NVidia in the same system.....how did you keep it form exploding out of hate and anguish?


http://www.overclock.net/ati/591872-...ows-7-ati.html


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I just watched that video.....and wow.


All the more reason to stay out of prison


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


All the more reason to stay out of prison










Will do.


----------



## thrasherht

Wow I can't believe I haven't put my stuff in here for the club. Shame on me.

here we go.


----------



## tnaz71

Ok here is mine,


----------



## thrasherht

Very nice pictures tnaz. Sexy rig.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

@tnaz, how are your temps drawing through the bottem of the case for your Rad? I'm thinking of adding another 240 and trying to find a place to put it...


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnaz71;12287746*
> Ok here is mine,


That's a fine rig, man! Very nice


----------



## tnaz71

My pump is making a horrible noise so not sure if it is impacting the cooling or not but, this is what I got after playing a game for about an hour.


----------



## craney

really nice rig tnaz really like your PSU is it modular? Quick question tho how did you remove the main HD tray? i took out the smaller one but didnt know the main one could be removed


----------



## Paranoia

Amazing work Tnaz....best phantom so far


----------



## tnaz71

Thanks guys for all the encouraging words!









To remove the main HD cage just have to drill out all the rivets. I was going to attach the smaller one like how Silomatic did with his but decided to leave it off entirely. I have the ssd mounted on the back behind the radiator & a HD mounted in the 5.25 bay.

As far as the psu it's not modular, I made a cover for it out of sheet metal. I made it quite a bit longer than the psu to hide some of the wires coming out of it & when the side is on all to have it go all the way across the window.

I will put up a picture with the side panel on. Just having issues with glare.. Stupid camera phone works pretty good but having a tough go at it with it reflecting the flash.


----------



## LPRaver89

Here it is my Venom Phantom, just needs some green led fans.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*










Here it is my Venom Phantom, just needs some green led fans.


You should jump on it since Newegg is having a sale for all fans. 20% off, but its going to expire in about 2 hours.

http://www.logicbuy.com/deals/newegg...eal/29209.aspx


----------



## LPRaver89

Yeah I saw, however i am broke right now, and i am still trying to decide which fans to get.

I really want some GELID Wings but they are pricey, and i have heard mixed things on the Coolermaster R4s.


----------



## Subbieh

As from tomorrow, I will be the proud owner of a NZXT Phantom too


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subbieh;12296161*
> As from tomorrow, I will be the proud owner of a NZXT Phantom too


What color did you get?


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12296514*
> What color did you get?


White







I don't rly like the other colors , especially red (SORRY RED OWNERS)








But that is my person taste








I'm rly looking forward too


----------



## Razi3l

Hey so i'm thinking of getting this case. I know this will probably have been asked loads, but how is this case for watercooling?

Cheers


----------



## puffsNasco

they should make a limited edition pink phantom


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12298812*
> they should make a limited edition pink phantom


I would instantly get it!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;12298583*
> Hey so i'm thinking of getting this case. I know this will probably have been asked loads, but how is this case for watercooling?
> 
> Cheers


The case is great for water cooling. Probably not the best, but with minor modding it is just as good as anything else you can get. Plus it is one of the best looking cases.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;12298583*
> Hey so i'm thinking of getting this case. I know this will probably have been asked loads, but how is this case for watercooling?
> 
> Cheers


It's a rather large full tower case, so there's definitely room for some rads. If water cooling is your number 1 requirement, more boxy cases such as the Coolermaster Haf X, Corsair 700/800D, numerous Lian Li, and Silverstone may be worth a look as they offer a bit more flexibility in rad placement and size.

But I can't disagree with your choice. I'm looking at doing a White Phantom build for my next build, building off the blue hues with some UV fans that glow -- it's going to be sick!


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12299654*
> The case is great for water cooling. Probably not the best, but with minor modding it is just as good as anything else you can get. Plus it is one of the best looking cases.


Yea its pretty big and looks nice and has good cable management and all the rest of it and the price is pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12299753*
> It's a rather large full tower case, so there's definitely room for some rads. If water cooling is your number 1 requirement, more boxy cases such as the Coolermaster Haf X, Corsair 700/800D, numerous Lian Li, and Silverstone may be worth a look as they offer a bit more flexibility in rad placement and size.
> 
> But I can't disagree with your choice. I'm looking at doing a White Phantom build for my next build, building off the blue hues with some UV fans that glow -- it's going to be sick!


I read it fits a 240 rad at the top and another at the bottom, correct? I already had the Haf 932 and I hated it (really _really_ ugly, sorry haf fans) and dont really like the 700/800Ds and they are a bit out of budget atm. But I'm kind of settled on the Phantom, i was just interested to see it is with a water loop.


----------



## SaintDragon

Razi, If you scroll through some previous pages, you will find some beautiful examples of water-cooled Phantom... There was one with 360 rad


----------



## tango bango

IT came today.Looked it over and checked it out.Looks like I got a couple of mods I can due to it.Very good quality and purty.One question.I got black standoffs.I this what everyone with a white phantom got.Heres a couple of photos,and more will come. Just want to thank everyone for the support so far.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


IT came today.Looked it over and checked it out.Looks like I got a couple of mods I can due to it.Very good quality and purty.One question.I got black standoffs.I this what everyone with a white phantom got.Heres a couple of photos,and more will come. Just want to thank everyone for the support so far.


Beautiful! Now put stuff in there!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


Razi, If you scroll through some previous pages, you will find some beautiful examples of water-cooled Phantom... There was one with 360 rad










hehe, that was me. I just had to drill two holes in the top to mount the 360.

I used the mounting holes for the 240 to hold the rear of the rad, and drilled two holes under the front panel connectors.


----------



## xinhang

I'm trying to put a megahalem into my case, wondering if a 158mm height heatsink will fit into the phantom case.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xinhang*


I'm trying to put a megahalem into my case, wondering if a 158mm height heatsink will fit into the phantom case.


It will fit, it is just a question of will the side fan fit with the HS installed.


----------



## h a x m o r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xinhang*


I'm trying to put a megahalem into my case, wondering if a 158mm height heatsink will fit into the phantom case.


It will fit only if you don't plan to installed a side 200mm fan. HSF clearance is 175mm without fan and 145mm (~142mm if you use a fan filter) with a NZXT 200mm side fan.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnaz71*


Thanks guys for all the encouraging words!









To remove the main HD cage just have to drill out all the rivets. I was going to attach the smaller one like how Silomatic did with his but decided to leave it off entirely. I have the ssd mounted on the back behind the radiator & a HD mounted in the 5.25 bay.

As far as the psu it's not modular, I made a cover for it out of sheet metal. I made it quite a bit longer than the psu to hide some of the wires coming out of it & when the side is on all to have it go all the way across the window.

I will put up a picture with the side panel on. Just having issues with glare.. Stupid camera phone works pretty good but having a tough go at it with it reflecting the flash.


Nice work man. Looks awesome. Nice and clean. 
Decided to grab myself some more bling. I wanted to controll the fans on the rad so I worked overtime for 24 bucks and got this lol.









Other than the wire management nightmare I encountered the install was easy. Operation is simple as well and it looks pretty damn cool as well.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I really love the easy of this case.. my next project is wc for it... well after I get my house


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


Beautiful! Now put stuff in there!


Yeah...I'm trying. I'm on hold until the weather gets better.


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silomatic*


Nice work man. Looks awesome. Nice and clean. 
Decided to grab myself some more bling. I wanted to controll the fans on the rad so I worked overtime for 24 bucks and got this lol.









Other than the wire management nightmare I encountered the install was easy. Operation is simple as well and it looks pretty damn cool as well.


What fan controller is that?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Nzxt sentry 2.


----------



## Kaoz

Silomatic that looks great man! The nzxt phantom club rotors!!


----------



## tnaz71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silomatic*


Nice work man. Looks awesome. Nice and clean. 
Decided to grab myself some more bling. I wanted to controll the fans on the rad so I worked overtime for 24 bucks and got this lol.









Other than the wire management nightmare I encountered the install was easy. Operation is simple as well and it looks pretty damn cool as well.


Thanks! I have a lamptron touch I was debating on putting in but it would be a tight fit.. I have a HD in the 5.25 bay along with the res & cdrom I need to figure out another place to hide the HD so I can use the fan controller. Gives me an excuse to work on it some more.


----------



## thrasherht

I wanted to share this with the club.
I have one of the few RS360's mounted in the top of the phantom, and now i have pictures of it.


----------



## 36o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razi3l*


Yea its pretty big and looks nice and has good cable management and all the rest of it and the price is pretty good.

I read it fits a 240 rad at the top and another at the bottom, correct? I already had the Haf 932 and I hated it (really _really_ ugly, sorry haf fans) and dont really like the 700/800Ds and they are a bit out of budget atm. But I'm kind of settled on the Phantom, i was just interested to see it is with a water loop.


http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/a...3/IMG_0116.jpg

they can fit what ever you like


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *36o*


http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/a...3/IMG_0116.jpg

they can fit what ever you like










Example B:


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnaz71;12304504*
> Thanks! I have a lamptron touch I was debating on putting in but it would be a tight fit.. I have a HD in the 5.25 bay along with the res & cdrom I need to figure out another place to hide the HD so I can use the fan controller. Gives me an excuse to work on it some more.


Right on. Sure you'll figure out something. Your build looks pretty damn good. I'm kinda jealous lol. I keep eyeballing my work weighing out wether or not I want to take out that bay or not lol. And I'm still considering a window mod, but damnt! I like my big arse fan on the side =P

And MOE, yeah its the Sentry 2. Wanted the LX but there was no room for it really. When I bought this case I was like "Yeah, 5x 5.25 slots is plenty...". I need to quit shopping or I'll be buying another Phantom and welding them together hahahah


----------



## puffsNasco

anyone got their RMA fans yet?

i have been waiting for almost a month -_-


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


anyone got their RMA fans yet?

i have been waiting for almost a month -_-


I called last week, the guy was like "I'll send you an email next week with the tracking numbers and everything". I kind of want to call them again and check on the status.


----------



## esproductions

*200mm to 120mm/140mm Fan Adapter Brackets*

I'm going to try and find an efficient way of manufacturing adapter brackets so we can mount 120mm or 140mm fans and radiators to the top 200mm holes.

*Benefits:*
-H50/H70 rads will not interference with side panel 
-It will allow for cooler temperatures.
-Frees up rear exhaust fan

The brackets will be made out of *steel or aluminum* and will either be bare metal or you can choose to have me paint them.. black, white, or carbon fiber wrapped.

*How many of you would be interested in this, and how much would you pay?*

Pics:





































*Note:
If you plan on mounting a fan above the bracket, you may need to shave/file down one of the pegs on the top plastic panel. Very easy to do, though.*

http://imgur.com/rYXE4.jpg


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


*200mm to 120mm/140mm Fan Adapter Brackets*

I'm going to try and find an efficient way of manufacturing adapter brackets so we can mount 120mm or 140mm fans and radiators to the top 200mm holes.

...

*How many of you would be interested in this, and how much would you pay?*


Oooh! I'd be very interested once I get my Phantom. Personally, I'd probably pay up to the cost of a regular 200mm fan. I'll be keeping tabs on this.


----------



## xinhang

Just installed my Prolimatech Mega Shadow! It is great!!


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


I called last week, the guy was like "I'll send you an email next week with the tracking numbers and everything". I kind of want to call them again and check on the status.


yea no tracking number here.... they just said they will ship it................................................ .................................................. .....................................


----------



## SaintDragon

Dont know about USA, but in Europe (I believe) they send stuff from Netherland, and agent said they was out of stock of fan controllers and 200mm fans... That was few weeks ago.


----------



## thrasherht

My fan controller had a channel burn out on it, so I emailed them and they had me send them my invoice, but haven't heard anything other then that, hopefully they are sending me a new one.


----------



## SaintDragon

I received one replacement fan controller from them... But it was even worse than mine







Not only LED not working, but one fan was constantly on full power... So now I`m waiting for their stock resupply


----------



## xinhang

Heat sink upgrade:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;12317460*
> Heat sink upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Why don't you have all your side fans on?


----------



## xinhang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12317534*
> Why don't you have all your side fans on?


My CPU heatsink is too big, so i can put two 120mm fan on the bottom of the 200mm spot. They are there to cool my GTX 480, which needs all the cooling it can get. Those fans keep GTX 480 happy at 85 degree under furmark.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;12317602*
> My CPU heatsink is too big, so i can put two 120mm fan on the bottom of the 200mm spot. They are there to cool my GTX 480, which needs all the cooling it can get. Those fans keep GTX 480 happy at 85 degree under furmark.


I see. Can you mount thin fans on top?


----------



## xinhang

Maybe. There are those super thin scythe fan, but I don't think they do much those. I don't really need a side fan blowing on to my CPU anyways. With the mega shadow, I don't even reach 55 degrees when stressed with prime95.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;12317748*
> Maybe. There are those super thin scythe fan, but I don't think they do much those. I don't really need a side fan blowing on to my CPU anyways. With the mega shadow, I don't even reach 55 degrees when stressed with prime95.


what are you clocked at?


----------



## xinhang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12317920*
> what are you clocked at?


Opps i mis read your question. Yes I have 2 200mm fan on the top of my case (just not showing in the picture)

My CPU is clocked at 4.0 (24 x 168).


----------



## MilOk

real nice cases =)
my phantom now =)


----------



## Silomatic

Thats a really sexy panel mod there. Nice work man.


----------



## MilOk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silomatic*


Thats a really sexy panel mod there. Nice work man.


when finished i post more =) thnks


----------



## sunnywala

Hey guys,

just got mine in yesterday I really love this case... still waiting on my mb to start the build

i looked about 30 pages back searching for a link to the replacement side panel and could not find it. does anyone have it? I want to cut the window, but want to make sure i can get a replacement first.

also i'm going to send an email to nzxt for another fan for the top and the front... if they send me one for free will it be with the leds?

thnxs


----------



## Subbieh

So yesterday I had my case delivered.
I'm really happy about it







Even more beautiful than on picture








Too bad I can't show it yet, mobo is DOA... ***


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sunnywala*


Hey guys,

just got mine in yesterday I really love this case... still waiting on my mb to start the build

i looked about 30 pages back searching for a link to the replacement side panel and could not find it. does anyone have it? I want to cut the window, but want to make sure i can get a replacement first.

also i'm going to send an email to nzxt for another fan for the top and the front... if they send me one for free will it be with the leds?

thnxs


http://store.nzxt.com/SearchResults.asp second page


----------



## thrasherht

this has all the panels from NZXT cases.

http://store.nzxt.com/category_s/27.htm


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilOk;12319396*
> real nice cases =)
> my phantom now =)


That is amazing, did you make that panel or buy it?


----------



## MilOk

home made =)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/936873-project-nzxt-phantom-superleggera.html#post12321551

go =)


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilOk;12325081*
> home made =)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/936873-project-nzxt-phantom-superleggera.html#post12321551
> 
> go =)


Very impressive! Awesome work I wish I had those skills!


----------



## Booty Warrior

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned, but Newegg has black Phantoms on sale for $119.99 with free shipping using promo code: EMCKHKB59

I'm sooo close to pulling the trigger... but I kinda wanted a white one. Decisions, decisions.

Deal is good til 2/14!


----------



## tango bango

With the problems installing a large cooler. Has anyone considered a scoop mod on the side panel.


----------



## sunnywala

Thanks for the links guys, i'll post pictures when the build is descent enough to show


----------



## esproductions

NZXT sent out the replacement parts I needed, gave me the UPS tracking number too. Everything worked out yay. Loving their customer service.


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12328762*
> NZXT sent out the replacement parts I needed, gave me the UPS tracking number too. Everything worked out yay. Loving their customer service.


lucky...I've been waiting on a replacement fan controller for months!


----------



## esproductions

Why so long? Why don't you call in and follow up?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Question: Do the phantom fan controls work with non NZXT fans?

I'm curious if I could replace the default 120s with my Antec Tri-cool LEDs.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior;12329730*
> Question: Do the phantom fan controls work with non NZXT fans?
> 
> I'm curious if I could replace the default 120s with my Antec Tri-cool LEDs.


It is a standard 3pin fan controller.


----------



## Sodalink

For those that have changed the LED for the 200m fan or the Fan controlled. What type of led lights I need to buy? I want to change them to green and I know I need to look into some number about rating or something?

Someone is going to help me change them I just need to buy the right LEDs. I'm thinking of doing a green mod with my Phantom black... even though I might have different greens :/


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12329746*
> It is a standard 3pin fan controller.


Well, Antec Tri-Cools have a built in fan controller switch. Which is why I'm wondering if they are compatible with the Phantom's fan control panel. Newegg seems to be giving contradicting reports...
_
"Because these have speed controllers on them, it makes it virtually impossible for fan controllers to control their speeds. Cases like the NZXT Phantom which comes with a built in controller will only effect the brightness of the LED's the speeds will have to be manually changed. These are not good fans to use if going to combine with a fan controller. I recommend Xigmatec or Gelid fans."_

vs...

_"I read on a few reviews that a built in case fan speed controller would not control the speed only adjusting the brightness level of the LED lights. My fan speed controller on my Apevia case does control the speed of the fans as well as dimming the LED lights which imo is nice can dim the lights and turn the speed down to reduce noise when watching a movie."_

Anyone here tried the Tri-Cools or a similar fan?


----------



## SaintDragon

I think, if you leave Antec controller on FULL, but then you can control power from NZXT fan controller...
I bought Antec Two-Cool 140mm, and it works as I said... I CAN control speed as well!!


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;12329949*
> I think, if you leave Antec controller on FULL, but then you can control power from NZXT fan controller...
> I bought Antec Two-Cool 140mm, and it works as I said... I CAN control speed as well!!


Perfect! Good to know, reps!


----------



## K10

are antec tri-cools molex fans or 3-pin power fans?


----------



## Llama_Ops

Can we get the list updated please?


----------



## Fiwb587

Count me in







btw does anyone know whether the side 200mm/230mm will fit with a Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shuojinz*


Count me in







btw does anyone know whether the side 200mm/230mm will fit with a Noctua NH-D14?


No you cant have the side fan installed the noctua is tooooo tall...


----------



## MilOk

more pics pls


----------



## mango assassin

Even more so booty man, I also have those Blue LED Tri-cools, whack em on max on their own switch, then have control on Phantom!


----------



## danglersaurus

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but is anyone else annoyed by the consistently blinking blue led on he top of the tower when you sleep it? Any ideas on how to stop this function short of me just going in a removing the LED itself?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danglersaurus*


Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but is anyone else annoyed by the consistently blinking blue led on he top of the tower when you sleep it? Any ideas on how to stop this function short of me just going in a removing the LED itself?


don't put your computer into sleep mode. lol.


----------



## Fiwb587

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


No you cant have the side fan installed the noctua is tooooo tall...


DAMNIT!! I was afraid that was going to happen >.> that was a reason why I was considering the NH-C14 instead since it's lower profile but I didn't buy it since it was out of stock.(and still is) Also are you certain it will not fit or you're just drawing conclusions from reading the dimensions?


----------



## h a x m o r

The HSF clearance for the NZXT Phantom is 175mm without a side fan and 145mm if you use a NZXT 200mm fan. Noctua NH-D14 is 160mm.


----------



## Fiwb587

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h a x m o r*


The HSF clearance for the NZXT Phantom is 175mm without a side fan and 145mm if you use a NZXT 200mm fan. Noctua NH-D14 is 160mm.


Grr... I was afraid that was going to happen, oh well that sacrifices I make.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h a x m o r*


The HSF clearance for the NZXT Phantom is 175mm without a side fan and 145mm if you use a NZXT 200mm fan. Noctua NH-D14 is 160mm.


Are the NZXT 200mm fans as unreliable as the Newegg reviews claim? This thing has horrible reviews. More 1 egg than 5 egg...


----------



## puffsNasco

umm so it's 155 with xigmtech side fan but but someone said you can fit with xig fan and noctua d14 if you don't use the fan filter

so anyone want to confirm this?


----------



## mango assassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuojinz;12335360*
> Grr... I was afraid that was going to happen, oh well that sacrifices I make.


That's a shame, I guess you'll just have to watercool it


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mango assassin;12336525*
> That's a shame, I guess you'll just have to watercool it


water cooling is the way to go.


----------



## Fiwb587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mango assassin;12336525*
> That's a shame, I guess you'll just have to watercool it


Nah I'm not going to spend all the time, effort, and money to do water cooling just because I can't fit a 200mm fan, not to mention the NH-D14 is still an amazing cooler. I'm actually thinking of trying out liquid cooling on my next build though but that will probably be in 2-4 years from now


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuojinz;12336651*
> Nah I'm not going to spend all the time, effort, and money to do water cooling just because I can't fit a 200mm fan, not to mention the NH-D14 is still an amazing cooler. I'm actually thinking of trying out liquid cooling on my next build though but that will probably be in 2-4 years from now


and you are spending almost just as much for that d14 plus fans as you could to go with an XSPC RS240 kit. that is only 130 dollars.


----------



## danglersaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12334769*
> don't put your computer into sleep mode. lol.


Not exactly what I was looking for. On the other hand, it is an alternative option that does not include me removing the actual LED from the case. haha.

How about unplugging the Power LED from the mobo?


----------



## Fiwb587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12336665*
> and you are spending almost just as much for that d14 plus fans as you could to go with an XSPC RS240 kit. that is only 130 dollars.


My NH-D14 is $90 and Liquid cooling has very tedious installation/maintenance IMO.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuojinz;12338445*
> My NH-D14 is $90 and Liquid cooling has very tedious installation/maintenance IMO.


Do you have liquid cooling?
No, so how would you know the maintence required.

I would much rather spend the extra 40 dollars for water then buy a D14 and be limited to the performance of air.


----------



## Fiwb587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12338464*
> Do you have liquid cooling?
> No, so how would you know the maintence required.
> 
> I would much rather spend the extra 40 dollars for water then buy a D14 and be limited to the performance of air.


I have only heard/seen about liquid cooling. It looks very nice I'll admit but I already made my build. I mean sure I like to try it and also I'd like to ask how likely is the risk of a leak?


----------



## mango assassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuojinz;12338850*
> I'd like to ask how likely is the risk of a leak?


It depends on how you install it. if it's leaking 99.9% you did something wrong.


----------



## puffsNasco

u probably have a higher chance of leaking with h50/70 than water cooling setup


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


u probably have a higher chance of leaking with h50/70 than water cooling setup


You really just posted that?

Leaking is a possibility, but 99% of the time it is because of user error.

Plus distilled water isn't conductive, so even if it does spill you just shut down your rig and clean it up. Which isn't a big issue since you wont' leak if you install it right. Just make sure all barbs are tight and you have clamps on your hose.

I installed my water cooling and i haven't touched it in over 3 months. It is running just fine. I would say the maintence on it is about the same as dust clean up on your case. Plus how often does a computer nerd do something with their computer.

For an average user, yes water isn't the way to go, but people like us like to keep our cases clean and are constantly doing stuff to it.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


Are the NZXT 200mm fans as unreliable as the Newegg reviews claim? This thing has horrible reviews. More 1 egg than 5 egg...


Any input on this? I think I'm going to jump on newegg's sale, but I'm not sure whether I want to bother with the giant side fan if there are so many defects going around.


----------



## MysticHawk

In plox


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


Any input on this? I think I'm going to jump on newegg's sale, but I'm not sure whether I want to bother with the giant side fan if there are so many defects going around.


I havent had a single problem with any of the NZXT fans that came in my case.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MysticHawk*


In plox


Looks great but why didn't you route your 24 pin behind the mobo through the grommets?


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MysticHawk*


In plox


Those cables make me wanna cry.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Those cables make me wanna cry.










1+

you have a case that has epic cable management, why would you let it look like that.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I havent had a single problem with any of the NZXT fans that came in my case.


That's good to hear. I do wonder why there are so many negative reviews on newegg though.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


1+

you have a case that has epic cable management, why would you let it look like that.






































... im redoing my cables... but sleeved... muahaha.


----------



## Razi3l

Gonna order this in a few days once my i7 comes. Until then I have to wait.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


That's good to hear. I do wonder why there are so many negative reviews on newegg though.










I think that our LED fans made by different manufacturer








Because most or ALL 1Star reviews are about NONLED Fans, which could be made by some crappy chinese cheap manufacturer...


----------



## toohotz

Well thought I might as well join the fan club since I recently got my Phantom also

Only have 1 picture because I'm a bit lazy at 3 in the morning to take a few more but I manged to shoot a quick vid with my iPhone just for a little more close up.

Btw I've actually spent about an hour or so going through the hundred + pages in this thread and it was totally worth the time.

8)










Sorry for shooting the vid vertical I realized that when I was uploading it >_>


----------



## MysticHawk

Well im not finished modding it !

Im gettint awesome Molex Uv's
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/C...-354025060.htm

And a purple UV light, and Uv paint, and I shall tape the cables with UV!


----------



## esproductions

100,000 views


----------



## craney

Would you guys be able to give me some advice with regards to my cpu fans. Bascially i have 2 x 120mm xigmatek white led fans on my megahalems cooler, they are both 3 pin fans with one connected to the 4 pin cpu fan header on the board and the other connected to the 3 pin chassis fan header also located on the board. These 2 fans run at 1500rpm all the time and its noticable to hear them over the pc even though i have all the fans set to high on the Phantom fan controller. I was thinking if its were possible to maybe plug my 2 cpu fans into the phantom controller instead of the 2 side fans which i would power thru a molex as i have them on high thru the controller anyway it wouldn't make a difference.

Do you think this would work ok? i suppose the downside if indeed it would work is i would not be able to monitor the rpm of the cpu fans now and i would proberly need a fan extension cable as the wires on the 2 fans are kinda short. Hiding the wires as well could be an issue as i dont really want fan wires dangling over my board.

What do you think is it worth a shot or would i be better off just leaving the setp the way it is?

cheers


----------



## esproductions

If the noise is a huge issue then I'd suggest trying it out. How short are the fan cables? The connectors from the fan controller stretch pretty far if I remember correctly. I'm sure you could hide the cables in a way where they aren't that noticable.

I'm using 2 GentleTyphoons to cool my CPU (H50 in P/P) and they are hooked up to the Phantom's fan controller... even though they are already silent heh.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;12346985*
> Would you guys be able to give me some advice with regards to my cpu fans. Bascially i have 2 x 120mm xigmatek white led fans on my megahalems cooler, they are both 3 pin fans with one connected to the 4 pin cpu fan header on the board and the other connected to the 3 pin chassis fan header also located on the board. These 2 fans run at 1500rpm all the time and its noticable to hear them over the pc even though i have all the fans set to high on the Phantom fan controller. I was thinking if its were possible to maybe plug my 2 cpu fans into the phantom controller instead of the 2 side fans which i would power thru a molex as i have them on high thru the controller anyway it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Do you think this would work ok? i suppose the downside if indeed it would work is i would not be able to monitor the rpm of the cpu fans now and i would proberly need a fan extension cable as the wires on the 2 fans are kinda short. Hiding the wires as well could be an issue as i dont really want fan wires dangling over my board.
> 
> What do you think is it worth a shot or would i be better off just leaving the setp the way it is?
> 
> cheers


Everything is worth a try. I have my H70 fans connected to my Phantom fan controller and it is nice to be able to turn them down when not in heavy use because they get pretty loud.


----------



## craney

Cool cheers matey what header did you connect the fans to on the controller?


----------



## LPRaver89

I used the side 200 mm fan header and used the y-adapter that came with my H70. I already cut out the mounts for that fan anyway so it works perfectly.


----------



## emsky0517

Hi guys. I'm just new here. anyways here is my newly setup phantom.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emsky0517*


Hi guys. I'm just new here. anyways here is my newly setup phantom.











Looks awesome dude. I really like the green and black sleeving.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emsky0517*


Hi guys. I'm just new here. anyways here is my newly setup phantom.











woooh, now i have an idea of how to mount another rad for if i water cool my gpu.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MysticHawk*


Well im not finished modding it !

Im gettint awesome Molex Uv's
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/C...-354025060.htm

And a purple UV light, and Uv paint, and I shall tape the cables with UV!


not to bash you or anything, but you shouldn't be able to see any molex connectors when you are done with cable managment in that case.


----------



## mango assassin

Current, Also, can my name be added to the list? Pretty please?


























And just some high focus ones for no reason :


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Here is the sleeving I did in mine over the past few days... the battery died in the camera, so I will take better pics later.


----------



## LPRaver89

Great pictures guys, keep it up.


----------



## gillotte

argh does anyone know of a good 200mm to 120mm fan adapter? dont have much in the way of tools nor am i good cutting and stuff sadly lol. wanting to put my h50 in a p/p on the back of the case exhausting and put like 2 scythe kazes mounted on the side blowing air in and the side 200mm up top exhausting too. if theres no good adapter i guess i can try to find some good plastic and cheap tools.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

esproductions, is looking to make them for the people who want them... He's trying to find a cost effective way to produce them.


----------



## SHNS0

So my Phantom window mod is FINALLY done, no more issiues yaaay. Pics will arise in the near future


----------



## mango assassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


So my Phantom window mod is FINALLY done, no more issiues yaaay. Pics will arise in the near future


Good can't wait to see it!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


So my Phantom window mod is FINALLY done, no more issiues yaaay. Pics will arise in the near future


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## CerealKillah

Just ordered a Black Phantom from Newegg today. Can't wait to get this built! Such a beautiful case!


----------



## gillotte

oh question to the people that mounted their h50/70 in the front bay. do you leave the door open or remove it? just wondering how it gets the air to cool it there with the door there if you leave it on.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Just ordered a Black Phantom from Newegg today. Can't wait to get this built! Such a beautiful case!


You won't regret the purchase, the case is absolutely the sexiest case on the market. Your cooling performance should also go up too. Cable management is a dream with the phantom.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Just ordered a Black Phantom from Newegg today. Can't wait to get this built! Such a beautiful case!


Hey same here! It's the last day of the sale after all


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


Hey same here! It's the last day of the sale after all










Looks like Booty Warrior and I have 2 things we like in common now


----------



## mango assassin

It's a lovely case to work with. and the finish feels great, it'll be a great pleasure.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;12385559*
> Looks like Booty Warrior and I have 2 things we like in common now


Sandy Bridge cpus, GTX 460s, upgrading from Antec shoebox 300s to sexy black Phantoms... If you're a fan of the booty too, we're practically family.


----------



## henrikrox

Heres my fan setup:

2 200mm top outtake
1 120mm back outtake
1 200mm side intake gpu cooling
2 120mm side intake hdd cooling
1 140mm front intake hdd cooling
1 120mm front (in drive bays) intake for cpu cooling

Heres some picture. Still to do on my list, is to sleeve all the cables, in light blue or white, havnt decided yet, i want to sleeve 24pin, 8pin and the two pci express power cables.

Let me know what you think, sorry about crappy quality. Camera not that great.

Btw look at the clearance from the 200mm side to the cpu cooler. i had to grind it down, but now it fits perfect. The max cpu cooler height you can have with a 200mm side fan is 15cm, mine is 15,2cm but it fits perfect. I guess its because of the arc of the cpu cooler. Its the zalman max, cools so sweet, 24C idle temp on my sandy bridge. Also, gpu at 25C idle.

My setup is i7 2600k (oced to 4,8ghz)
gtx 560 twin frozr (oced to 1000mhz core







 / 1,062 voltage.) 2000 mhz shader clock and 4400 mhz effective memory.
60gb ocz vertex 2
2tb western digital green
corsair vengance 8gb
fractal design 1000w psu
etc etc


----------



## mango assassin

Nice cable management bro!

EDIT : That Zalman is damn close to the 200mm door fan. I'd keep an eye on it.


----------



## henrikrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mango assassin;12386813*
> Nice cable management bro!
> 
> EDIT : That Zalman is damn close to the 200mm door fan. I'd keep an eye on it.


Good point, i have tested again and again, and it seems like its okay, cant here any sounds atleast, no rattling or stuff like that, but maybe its to close, im tempted to order a xigamatek and just drill new holes. then atleast i can go around not worrying about stuff.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## thrasherht

has anybody made an attempt to cut the front hard drive cage to fit a rad in the bottom of the case?


----------



## starwa1ker

Just got one 200mm fan from NZXT, they promised me 4 fans but only one arrived.


----------



## henrikrox

Dont see the big deal, unless there are something wrong with 4 of your fans, i dont see why you should get stuff for free, when the fans are being sold everywhere, and are dirt cheap.

I mean, come an.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12387133*
> has anybody made an attempt to cut the front hard drive cage to fit a rad in the bottom of the case?


Yes a couple of people have. I myself will be removing the large cage and placing the small cage in its place.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12388109*
> Yes a couple of people have. I myself will be removing the large cage and placing the small cage in its place.


I removed the small cage, but if i want to install a rad in the bottom, I want to be able to cut the bigger one smaller. Maybe I can flip the small one upside down and attach it.


----------



## tnaz71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12388133*
> I removed the small cage, but if i want to install a rad in the bottom, I want to be able to cut the bigger one smaller. Maybe I can flip the small one upside down and attach it.


Hey Silomatic attached the smaller one under the 5.25 bay here is his computer pictures. http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club-116.html#post12268596

I took both of mine out, have the ssd mounted on the back next to the motherboard and mounted the hard drive behind the 5.25 bay. I am debating on getting another HD for a back up of a back up and, was thinking of maybe mounting the smaller cage inside the 5.25 bay since I have 3 spots open in there & no more room to hide another hd.

One of these days I will be happy with this case and stop cutting/moding messing with it.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnaz71;12388284*
> Hey Silomatic attached the smaller one under the 5.25 bay here is his computer pictures. http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club-116.html#post12268596
> 
> I took both of mine out, have the ssd mounted on the back next to the motherboard and mounted the hard drive behind the 5.25 bay. I am debating on getting another HD for a back up of a back up and, was thinking of maybe mounting the smaller cage inside the 5.25 bay since I have 3 spots open in there & no more room to hide another hd.
> 
> One of these days I will be happy with this case and stop cutting/moding messing with it.


Sweet so it would work. AWESOME. Once I get some money I am getting 2x HD 5770's with water cooling on both. So I will need another rad to run with that.


----------



## tango bango

I need someone to confirm this. I got a b-day gift card for newegg $80.I was going to buy the H50. The goal was to put it where the 120mm fan in the top back case is at. After some googling I came across some post about it not fitting. I also came across a post where they changed the design some what and it is suppose to fit. From some of the photos of other members cases,there putting them on top bottom and what looks like the HD area.


----------



## esproductions

List updated







Cheers


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


I need someone to confirm this. I got a b-day gift card for newegg $80.I was going to buy the H50. The goal was to put it where the 120mm fan in the top back case is at. After some googling I came across some post about it not fitting. I also came across a post where they changed the design some what and it is suppose to fit. From some of the photos of other members cases,there putting them on top bottom and what looks like the HD area.


I know the H70 will fit for sure since I have one. There are pics in this thread with H50s installed where you are wanting, so I assume yes it will fit as well.


----------



## Razi3l

I should be getting my Phantom tomorrow. Gonna wait until I get my motherboard and such then i'll put it all in. I can't wait


----------



## R3d T34rz

Waiting on my 6950 and I'll be done. Here's the build list when it's all said and done:
ASUS M4A87TD EVO mobo
AMD 965BE (shooting for 4ghz on the overclock)
Thermaltake Frio Cooler
4gb Gskill Ram
Crucial Sata III 128gb SSD (Sata 6)
1tb Samsung F1
1tb WD Caviar Black as Media Drive
Radeon 6950 video card
lite on BD burner
Lite on DVD burner
NZXT 750 watt power supply in white to match
NZXT Phantom case white
Asus Xonar D2 Sound card

Everything has been installed minus the Asus Sound Card, and the WD media drive which I'm using in my current rig. I'll finish the build when the 6950 vid card arrives. Tell me what you guys think. I had to go back and adjust the SSD, but was too lazy to retake a pic. Thanks for the idea on the SSD installation, I had no idea where to put that thing.


----------



## CerealKillah

That is one sexy rig! Looks fantastic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz;12392965*
> Waiting on my 6950 and I'll be done. Here's the build list when it's all said and done:
> ASUS M4A87TD EVO mobo
> AMD 965BE (shooting for 4ghz on the overclock)
> Thermaltake Frio Cooler
> 4gb Gskill Ram
> Crucial Sata III 128gb SSD (Sata 6)
> 1tb Samsung F1
> 1tb WD Caviar Black as Media Drive
> Radeon 6950 video card
> lite on BD burner
> Lite on DVD burner
> NZXT 750 watt power supply in white to match
> NZXT Phantom case white
> Asus Xonar D2 Sound card
> 
> Everything has been installed minus the Asus Sound Card, and the WD media drive which I'm using in my current rig. I'll finish the build when the 6950 vid card arrives. Tell me what you guys think. I had to go back and adjust the SSD, but was too lazy to retake a pic. Thanks for the idea on the SSD installation, I had no idea where to put that thing.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;12389739*
> I need someone to confirm this. I got a b-day gift card for newegg $80.I was going to buy the H50. The goal was to put it where the 120mm fan in the top back case is at. After some googling I came across some post about it not fitting. I also came across a post where they changed the design some what and it is suppose to fit. From some of the photos of other members cases,there putting them on top bottom and what looks like the HD area.











Here is my H70, fits like a glove.


----------



## SHNS0

Hey guys, I think I've got a problem with the fan controller. Whenever i turn one of the switches (the top fans one) to the minimum, the led stops working for a couple seconds and then it goes working again. It doesn't do like this with the other leds.
Is this a LED related problem, or a chip related? If it's chip related, then it's a major pain in the ass for me


----------



## mango assassin

Could be where the lower current change occurs, ie, a 3 pin LED fan will be brighter on full speed setting on controller.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz;12392965*


Heh I see you took my idea for the SSD mount


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mango assassin;12394944*
> Could be where the lower current change occurs, ie, a 3 pin LED fan will be brighter on full speed setting on controller.


Nope, the other leds don't fade neither a bit. Plus, this isn't progressive, after a certain point it just stops working, then it comes back after a few seconds. Meh


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz;12392965*
> Waiting on my 6950 and I'll be done. Here's the build list when it's all said and done:
> ASUS M4A87TD EVO mobo
> AMD 965BE (shooting for 4ghz on the overclock)
> Thermaltake Frio Cooler
> 4gb Gskill Ram
> Crucial Sata III 128gb SSD (Sata 6)
> 1tb Samsung F1
> 1tb WD Caviar Black as Media Drive
> Radeon 6950 video card
> lite on BD burner
> Lite on DVD burner
> NZXT 750 watt power supply in white to match
> NZXT Phantom case white
> Asus Xonar D2 Sound card
> 
> Everything has been installed minus the Asus Sound Card, and the WD media drive which I'm using in my current rig. I'll finish the build when the 6950 vid card arrives. Tell me what you guys think. I had to go back and adjust the SSD, but was too lazy to retake a pic. Thanks for the idea on the SSD installation, I had no idea where to put that thing.


That's a pretty big cooler. Does it fit with the 200mm side fan installed?


----------



## Silomatic

From looking at the pic of it Warrior, it looks like it has plenty of space for the NZXT 30mm thick 200mm.

EDIT: could be the angle though...


----------



## Razi3l

Does the fan on the top fit on the side panel? Seems like it should but i'm not sure
Cheers


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*










Here is my H70, fits like a glove.


Thanks for the confirm. I had planed on a 212 for cooling. After have this water cooler in my current PC its really great.


----------



## Subbieh

I was wondering: do you guys had to bend your graphic cards metal thingy to fit in the Phantom? I had to do it with my GTX570 :s And my network adapter doesn't even fit decently :/
And my left panel has a different color than the rest of the case... It's hard to explain, but you see it clairly. It's more white with yellow in it :S


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subbieh;12396617*
> I was wondering: do you guys had to bend your graphic cards metal thingy to fit in the Phantom? I had to do it with my GTX570 :s And my network adapter doesn't even fit decently :/
> And my left panel has a different color than the rest of the case... It's hard to explain, but you see it clairly. It's more white with yellow in it :S


I have a black one so I dont know about the color but I havent had to bend anything to get it to fit into my case.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;12395821*
> Does the fan on the top fit on the side panel? Seems like it should but i'm not sure
> Cheers


Yes it is the same size as the NZXT "200mm" fans.


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12396730*
> I have a black one so I dont know about the color but I havent had to bend anything to get it to fit into my case.


Strange... I'll post some pics tomorrow so you can understand... It's rly strange :S


----------



## R3d T34rz

ES I did borrow your idea for the SSD mount, thanks for sharing. As I mentioned I had no idea where to put that thing. The Frio is a very large cooler, with the side panel on I can't see a 200 fitting in there properly unless they offer another version that is very thin in width. I plan to add one more fan up front.


----------



## stratmaster458

Can anyone tell us how to install a radiator in the top of a Phantom?


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458;12398626*
> Can anyone tell us how to install a radiator in the top of a Phantom?


You just need the two mountings included and a few screws, also included. But beware, it must be a 2x120mm slim rad, or it won't fit unless you start modding it.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458;12398626*
> Can anyone tell us how to install a radiator in the top of a Phantom?


You can fit up to a 240mm rad without modding, and 360mm rad if you want to drill two holes in it.

I have a 360mm rad mounted in mine, but if you plan on going with 240mm the case has mounting hardware for that already. You can mount directly do the top, or mount the rad with the 200mm fans still in place also.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


You can fit up to a 240mm rad without modding, and 360mm rad if you want to drill two holes in it.

I have a 360mm rad mounted in mine, but if you plan on going with 240mm the case has mounting hardware for that already. You can mount directly do the top, or mount the rad with the 200mm fans still in place also.


Sounds great! 
When I have a steady cash flow this summer I'm gonna upgrade from my Gamma to a Phantom and get a water cooling kit.


----------



## Subbieh

Like I said before, here are the images:









So this is the image of the color difference of the case. It is not that clear anymore though.









That's the metal thingy (on the top of the card) I was talking about. I need to bend it to get it into my case...

So I'm waiting for some help now


----------



## sunnywala

wow i thought i was the only one with a color difference. My whites are different between the metal and the plastic... the metal is almost yellowish(beige), while the plastic is pure white...is this normal?


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnywala;12407622*
> wow i thought i was the only one with a color difference. My whites are different between the metal and the plastic... the metal is almost yellowish(beige), while the plastic is pure white...is this normal?


Well I have the same thing :S So you are not the only one :S


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnywala;12407622*
> wow i thought i was the only one with a color difference. My whites are different between the metal and the plastic... the metal is almost yellowish(beige), while the plastic is pure white...is this normal?


This is definitely NOT normal!! I got white Phantom... and IT IS white, all of it!!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subbieh;12407521*
> Like I said before, here are the images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the image of the color difference of the case. It is not that clear anymore though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the metal thingy (on the top of the card) I was talking about. I need to bend it to get it into my case...
> 
> So I'm waiting for some help now


That colour difference is weird... does it look like that all the time, or just under certain angles? Contact NZXT and see if they can help.

As for the video card... that is super weird. You are sure you're installing it correctly right? Never have I see a video card or case defect that makes you have to do that....


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12408116*
> That colour difference is weird... does it look like that all the time, or just under certain angles? Contact NZXT and see if they can help.
> 
> As for the video card... that is super weird. You are sure you're installing it correctly right? Never have I see a video card or case defect that makes you have to do that....


The colour difference is there in all angles. In sun light or light coming from a lamp.
And yes, I find that weird too :s


----------



## SHNS0

The color difference is because of the different materials. It's very difficult to have an identical-looking white on every type of materials.


----------



## Razi3l

Yay!
























(cables are better than they appear in that pic because that was an early one)


----------



## puffsNasco

Mine is different color too upon closer inspection but from like a couple feet away it's all white


----------



## tango bango

Sorry for more questions here. How many RPMs are the NXZT 1200mm fans. All mine have voltages and no RPM.


----------



## Dradien

Sweet! Got my Phantom a couple days ago (Black) and loving it! I assume I need to post some pics of it to be in the Club?









My first Fulltower since 2003, so the cabling is a bit off. Will post pics in the morning when I can take 'em.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


Sorry for more questions here. How many RPMs are the NXZT 1200mm fans. All mine have voltages and no RPM.


what do you mean you have voltage but no RPM


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


what do you mean you have voltage but no RPM



Should have said. The labels on them don't have RPMs only volts . My mistake on the typo to. Its the 120mm fans.


----------



## M0E

FN120RB 120mm = Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
FN140RB 140mm = Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
FN200RB 200mm = Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
FS200RB 200mm = Speed: 800 RPM +/-10% (I believe this to be a discontinued version of the 200mm)


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


Should have said. The labels on them don't have RPMs only volts . My mistake on the typo to. Its the 120mm fans.


The 140mm and the 200mm run at 1300RPMs so i am going to assume that that is what the 120mm run at as well.

...what MOE said!


----------



## starwa1ker

So I just got the 200mm fan from NZXT, I installed it fine, but there were two cables coming out of the fan. I plugged in one of them because I have no idea where to plug the other one. Right now the fan works but no LED lights. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12416632*
> So I just got the 200mm fan from NZXT, I installed it fine, but there were two cables coming out of the fan. I plugged in one of them because I have no idea where to plug the other one. Right now the fan works but no LED lights. Anyone know how to fix this?


the second cable hooks to a switch on the back of the case, so you can just short and the LEDs will light up.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12387133*
> has anybody made an attempt to cut the front hard drive cage to fit a rad in the bottom of the case?


Sorry I took a while to respond to this but I had to dig up where I found it.
His case is pretty messy but I'm sure with a little effort it can be done properly.

http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?8029-Will-360-radiator-fit-in-phantom


----------



## RJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*


Can anyone tell us how to install a radiator in the top of a Phantom?


Here is the rundown I provided back on page 85 or so:

In order to mount the rad with the optional 200mm fan installed on top, I had to slightly bend the rad mounting brackets forward toward the front side of the case. This also moved the rad away from my RAM, which is quite tall. The side of the rad sits almost flush with the side panel once the case is closed, but it fits fine. You have to insert the rad (with brackets attached and slightly bent forward) at an angle, first getting the single-hole bracket up and between the two 200mm fan frames, and then raise the front two-holed bracket up and tighten it up!

Good luck!


----------



## SuperBock

Hello i've been here for a while as guest but now I decided to join the forum. So here goes my Phantom Club Subscription:
























































Thanks for receiving me


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuperBock*


Hello i've been here for a while as guest but now I decided to join the forum. So here goes my Phantom Club Subscription:


Very nice build.

Sorry about your luck with those stickers though...


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Subbieh*


Like I said before, here are the images:








That's the metal thingy (on the top of the card) I was talking about. I need to bend it to get it into my case...

So I'm waiting for some help now










Bumping this.
Any other EVGA GTX570 owners which had to bend those tips to get it into the case?


----------



## puffsNasco

OMG someone plz post pic with xigametch and nh d14!!!!

someone!!!! please tell me it's possible lol


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Subbieh*


Bumping this.
Any other EVGA GTX570 owners which had to bend those tips to get it into the case?


I have two of them and I did not need to bend those tips. Those things are solid and aren't meant to be bent. Something is up.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuperBock*


Hello i've been here for a while as guest but now I decided to join the forum. So here goes my Phantom Club Subscription:


What brand/model side fan is that? I need one for my phantom and the NZXT fan reviews are abysmal.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


What brand/model side fan is that? I need one for my phantom and the NZXT fan reviews are abysmal.


Those are the noctua 120mm fans


----------



## Rowey

NZXT PHANTOM MOD: CHANGE LEDS IN TOP INTERFACE AND TOP FANS

Source

+thanks to Silomatic for providing


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Those are the noctua 120mm fans










Oh I meant the ~200mm fan. It seems only a few actually fit the Phantom's side mount.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


Oh I meant the ~200mm fan. It seems only a few actually fit the Phantom's side mount.


I'm guessing its the xigmatek 200mm, simply because i know thats one of the the few that fit.


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;12434400*
> I have two of them and I did not need to bend those tips. Those things are solid and aren't meant to be bent. Something is up.


Rly? I have to bend them a fairly bit... You need to place anything behind the motherboard or so?


----------



## SuperBock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12435575*
> I'm guessing its the xigmatek 200mm, simply because i know thats one of the the few that fit.


That's right it's a Xigmatek the only slim one to fit in there


----------



## LPRaver89

I have never, ever had to bend any of those pieces on any card, things shouldnt need to be bent.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperBock;12438477*
> That's right it's a Xigmatek the only slim one to fit in there


when you say it fits do you mean width wise or it actually fits in nzxts crazy mounting holes?


----------



## tnaz71

Love this case so much, I just picked up a 2nd one for my wife. I am thinking a purple & white theme would make her happy


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnaz71;12439784*
> Love this case so much, I just picked up a 2nd one for my wife. I am thinking a purple & white theme would make her happy


Sounds cool, you would paint the mesh and throw some purple cathodes in it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

and some purple LED's too.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuperBock*


Hello i've been here for a while as guest but now I decided to join the forum. So here goes my Phantom Club Subscription:
























































Thanks for receiving me 


Lol, hey its Superbock. Welcome man.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


NZXT PHANTOM MOD: CHANGE LEDS IN TOP INTERFACE AND TOP FANS

Source

+thanks to Silomatic for providing


Thanks Rowey. And yeah The only 200mm fan that will fit the side that I know of is the Xigmatek. You'll have to drill out the other set of pre-drilled holes to mount it though.


----------



## R3d T34rz

What are you guys suggesting for Window mod? I'd really like to show off the inside components. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silomatic

That color difference that I never noticed till it was mentioned here is starting to annoy me. May end up doing one of two things. Repainting it or buying a black. Cant decide.

Plenty of window mods have been done R3d. I suggest browsing through here and NZXTs forums for ideas. Here is a link that has a few from some very talented guys. http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread...ssory-Purchase


----------



## LetsBeyblade

Add me in to the white club guys! Been lurking this thread for a while and just decided to join up to the site.










My attempt at modding







Hopefully going to take things a little further soon.


----------



## SuperBock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


when you say it fits do you mean width wise or it actually fits in nzxts crazy mounting holes?


Yes It will fit between the CPU cooler and the side panel, but you have to do new holes to the fan to place them on the pre drill holes of The case.

Hi Silomatic ;-)


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsBeyblade;12443946*
> Add me in to the white club guys! Been lurking this thread for a while and just decided to join up to the site.


First, welcome to the site! Second, looking great!


----------



## grizzly818

Looking forward to be joining this club soon. I've been wanting to upgrade my case to something a little more aesthetically pleasing with some better cable management and after looking around I think I found the perfect case in the phantom. After a couple of days deliberating, I ordered the black along with those awesome cable extensions.


----------



## mango assassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzly818;12452392*
> Looking forward to be joining this club soon. I've been wanting to upgrade my case to something a little more aesthetically pleasing with some better cable management and after looking around I think I found the perfect case in the phantom. After a couple of days deliberating, I ordered the black along with those awesome cable extensions.


Welcome brother.


----------



## Jason33w

Hi everyone! I just wanted to say that I LOVE all of your rigs! This case is amazing and I will be buying it, along with the rest of my components this week. However I have a quick question! I am torn on what cooler to get. My CPU will be a Phenom II X6 that I will overclock. I see that the majority of you have the Corsair H50/H70. What are your thoughts on a cooler of choice? my other option is the Tuniq tower 120 Extreme Rev1. My Phantom will be white with red components, cabling and lighting. Which brings me to my next question... How pink do you think the interior will end up looking with red lighting? Hopefully not too bad. Thank you all for your time! I can't wait to join the club!


----------



## RiKKuXd

bought this case waiting for it to arrive from overclockers








was going to buy the H50 but I saw many people had problems with H50 and phantom :/
good looking case, wanted white but got black as it was out of stock


----------



## mango assassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason33w;12458671*
> Hi everyone! I just wanted to say that I LOVE all of your rigs! This case is amazing and I will be buying it, along with the rest of my components this week. However I have a quick question! I am torn on what cooler to get. My CPU will be a Phenom II X6 that I will overclock. I see that the majority of you have the Corsair H50/H70. What are your thoughts on a cooler of choice? my other option is the Tuniq tower 120 Extreme Rev1. My Phantom will be white with red components, cabling and lighting. Which brings me to my next question... How pink do you think the interior will end up looking with red lighting? Hopefully not too bad. Thank you all for your time! I can't wait to join the club!


haha if you end up with pink, I'd say that's a bonus.


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiKKuXd;12459663*
> bought this case waiting for it to arrive from overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was going to buy the H50 but I saw many people had problems with H50 and phantom :/
> good looking case, wanted white but got black as it was out of stock


I rly don't have any problems with the H50 and Phantom...
I installed it 2x without any problems so :x
(Yes 2 times, to test if mobo was broke or if it was the processor that was broke ><)


----------



## mango assassin

H50/70 problems are no longer existent.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mango assassin*


H50/70 problems are no longer existent.


Unless you have a side fan if I remember correctly.

Have we found a widespread solution for that problem?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Unless you have a side fan if I remember correctly.

Have we found a widespread solution for that problem?


Yes we have....dont use a side fan.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Yes we have....dont use a side fan.


One more reason I can't wait to get my wc setup done.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Add me please. I actually bought Melee's red one.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


One more reason I can't wait to get my wc setup done.










Yeah id love to water cool this thing as well, but i want to get a better video card first and an ssd.


----------



## alex4069

how cool does the h50 keep your temps without side fan? My temps at idle right now in an antec 300 is 38c. I am trying to decide on black or red.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic;12462012*
> Add me please. I actually bought Melee's red one.


Heh, cant believe he bailed on the Phantom...


----------



## 36o

there a nice case but not best for full watercooling loop ect mine isnt that sturdy as im goin corsair 800d will keep case but for server box put it back to normal and bulk harddrives.


----------



## My06SuperTrix

I have no side fan but I took off the stock corsair fan and put some antec tricool's in push/pull and also took out the stock 120mm NZXT fans and put tricool's in their place. But to answer your question, I am staying right around 29C right now, had a low of 27C overnight and a high of 31C on stock clock.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12466222*
> Heh, cant believe he bailed on the Phantom...


same here... but congrats on the new case MisterAutomatic


----------



## funkyslayer

Im gonna buy a phantom case with a AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE, and im trying to decide what cooling to go with it since i am planning on som small overclocks. would u go with the H50 or H70? im gonna be using scythe gentle typhoons PnP config beacuse i want it quite. would u go for another cooler if so wich one in same price range.







personally in this case i dont like the H70 cuse the rad will be huge but i want ur thaughts on it


----------



## SHNS0

With the money you spend on a H70 + 2 GT, you could easily get a watercooling kit...
Or, a ND H14


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;12469593*
> With the money you spend on a H70 + 2 GT, you could easily get a watercooling kit...
> Or, a ND H14


well in sweden there arent any watercooling kits that are cheap like u guys have newegg and stuff







"luckers"







and the NH-D14 is so biiig


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer;12469751*
> well in sweden there arent any watercooling kits that are cheap like u guys have newegg and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "luckers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the NH-D14 is so biiig


nobody buys water cooling kits from newegg. Everybody gets them from frozencpu, jabtech, and performance pcs. Of which I know for a fact that performance pcs and frozencpu will ship world wide.

The XSPC Rasa RS240 kits is only 130 dollars before shipping.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer;12469533*
> Im gonna buy a phantom case with a AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE, and im trying to decide what cooling to go with it since i am planning on som small overclocks. would u go with the H50 or H70? im gonna be using scythe gentle typhoons PnP config beacuse i want it quite. would u go for another cooler if so wich one in same price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally in this case i dont like the H70 cuse the rad will be huge but i want ur thaughts on it


My H50 works a treat on 3.6ghz with only the top 200mm fan running and H50 push pull, and 140mm blue led fan in front. 29c idle 43c-44cin stress tests. System temp 27c

Placing the 120mm fan on top of bluetac on top of ssd in pic drops system temps tp 22c. The extr 200mm fan i put in top does nothing just looks ok!


----------



## moonmanas

PS...thats with the rear supplied nzxt fan pushing thru the H50, with the fan on its lowest using the nzxt fan controller, and the Corsair fan at the rear sucking...and on lowest setting in bios..


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer;12469751*
> well in sweden there arent any watercooling kits that are cheap like u guys have newegg and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "luckers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the NH-D14 is so biiig


No newegg here in Germany! LOL
Anyway
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8393_240er-Completeset-Eheim-Plexi-S--1oe.html
This is a good example.
Try looking if Aquatuning has a swedish shop (I think so!), or look for other online shops like this one


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12469772*
> nobody buys water cooling kits from newegg. Everybody gets them from frozencpu, jabtech, and performance pcs. Of which I know for a fact that performance pcs and frozencpu will ship world wide.
> 
> The XSPC Rasa RS240 kits is only 130 dollars before shipping.


dooh 51$ for slowest shipping and 166 for fastest







the price does climb abit


----------



## funkyslayer

http://www.aquatuning.se/index.php/cPath/29_102 same site but prices are worse in sweden


----------



## SHNS0

Not really
http://www.aquatuning.se/product_info.php/info/p8393_360er-Completeset-Eheim-Plexi-S--1oe.html


----------



## funkyslayer

i have a watercooling kit laying around that i got from my friend, a thermaltake big water 120 rad, pump and reservoar but he ran it on tap water so i think its junk. and i also think there is a waterblock in there for am2+ aswell.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*


i have a watercooling kit laying around that i got from my friend, a thermaltake big water 120 rad, pump and reservoar but he ran it on tap water so i think its junk. and i also think there is a waterblock in there for am2+ aswell.


You might as well throw that thing away. It is junk.


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


You might as well throw that thing away. It is junk.


anyway i can reuse the pump and CPU block maybe then i could just get Rad,reservoar and hose for it. beacuse the CPU block i think is plexi and can be taken off if im not wrong.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer;12470366*
> anyway i can reuse the pump and CPU block maybe then i could just get Rad,reservoar and hose for it. beacuse the CPU block i think is plexi and can be taken off if im not wrong.


the only thing in the kit that would be somewhat decent would probably be the rad. The pump and block are junk, utter junk. Thermaltake water cooling stuff is horrible.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*


Im gonna buy a phantom case with a AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE, and im trying to decide what cooling to go with it since i am planning on som small overclocks. would u go with the H50 or H70? im gonna be using scythe gentle typhoons PnP config beacuse i want it quite. would u go for another cooler if so wich one in same price range.







personally in this case i dont like the H70 cuse the rad will be huge but i want ur thaughts on it










I have the H70 cooling my Phenom II X 4 and I love it. It doesnt seem too big at all.


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I have the H70 cooling my Phenom II X 4 and I love it. It doesnt seem too big at all.


what kind of temps are u getting and at what clock, and is it silent?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*


what kind of temps are u getting and at what clock, and is it silent?










I would go for a real water cooling kit. you will get much better temps and much better overclock with one. The AMD chips like lower temps.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*


what kind of temps are u getting and at what clock, and is it silent?










I am at 3.6GHz right now and im at 33C. I want to buy some quiter fans because the stock corsair are quite load when i have them cranked up...I have them on the phantom fan controller.

I agree that actually water cooling is better but I got my H70 for only $70 so I couldnt resist.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*


what kind of temps are u getting and at what clock, and is it silent?










I have a 965 with h50 hooked up running at 3.8ghz

CPU idle temp is 37c

Load is about 50-55c

Ambient temp is around 68f

under load you can hear the fans but not any loader than the case fans


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


I have a 965 with h50 hooked up running at 3.8ghz

CPU idle temp is 37c

Load is about 50-55c

Ambient temp is around 68f

under load you can hear the fans but not any loader than the case fans


For comparison, I have the XSPC RS360 kit, I get max load temps of 43c at 4ghz with 1.45 volts. The RS240 also gets the same temps.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


For comparison, I have the XSPC RS360 kit, I get max load temps of 43c at 4ghz with 1.45 volts. The RS240 also gets the same temps.


Yeah but for the cost you can't beat the cooling of a h50.

Don't know about your water kit, but they tend to be expensive and more complicated then a H50.

But I will admit every time I have the money to do a upgrade I always debate doing a true water cooling


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

With my H50 with a clock at 3.8 at 1.45 volts... idle 24-27 and under load 40-43.. with push pull setup and shrouds also.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12475709*
> With my H50 with a clock at 3.8 at 1.45 volts... idle 24-27 and under load 40-43.. with push pull setup and shrouds also.


Shrouds huh, Do you have pictures of them. I am curious.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

a shroud is just a fan without the fan... no guts just outside...


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12477214*
> a shroud is just a fan without the fan... no guts just outside...


What you use them for?? %)


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;12478926*
> What you use them for?? %)


There is a deadspace towars the center of your fan if you put something right up next to it, ie radiator, so this kicks it out, 25mm from the picture, and increases the effective area that air is flowing acrosss the fins.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I have 2 38mm on my h50 now..


----------



## Sainix

Does anyone use anti static mats or wrist strap when working in there phantom? What do you clip to the inside is all painted im not sure what to do.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix;12479104*
> Does anyone use anti static mats or wrist strap when working in there phantom? What do you clip to the inside is all painted im not sure what to do.


Just any ground is fine... I dont use antistatic anything really, I just lean on the metal frame and avoid carpet shuffling until im done working on the rig, never had a problem.


----------



## Hogwasher

Yeah I've never used a antistatic wrist strap, I always just touch the inside of the case before I touch a component


----------



## SandShark

The H50 or H70 are very good for water cooling the CPU only. I used a H50 with 2 fans on a X6 1055T last summer and it stays in the 20's C idle and 30's loaded. I was very surprised how efficient the Corsair H50 works. The H70 must be even better... if you plan on major overclocking.










If you're thinking of water cooling the GPU and other parts then you should go with a custom water cooling setup. This way you have many options to expand.


----------



## Boris11

Hello,

First time posting.. saw this thread so figured I'd register and show my case

I got sick of the gloss black look so I went ahead and redid the case in matte black, came out great if I say so myself

Next project is replacing all LEDs with white and adding white cathodes. Going for a black and white theme.

Thanks, enjoy!


----------



## K10

I like that matte black.


----------



## LPRaver89

That matt black looks awesome, I might have to do that sometime.


----------



## Hogwasher

Man that matte black looks great!! +rep


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

great job...


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Is it possible to fit a 200x200x20mm fan on the side together with the NH-D14 CPU cooler?
I'm looking at the Xigmatek XLF 200mm fan


----------



## mango assassin

Oh good god that looks great in matte black, now I want it :|


----------



## Boris11

Haha, thanks for the kind words everyone









Can't wait for the lighting to get here.. should really bring it all together


----------



## Booty Warrior

Boris, your pics actually turned me on a little...

Sexy case!


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boris11;12483062*
> Hello,
> 
> First time posting.. saw this thread so figured I'd register and show my case
> 
> I got sick of the gloss black look so I went ahead and redid the case in matte black, came out great if I say so myself
> 
> Next project is replacing all LEDs with white and adding white cathodes. Going for a black and white theme.
> 
> Thanks, enjoy!


That is... wow.
Now that you make me think about it, how cool would it be in matte white?


----------



## JoePhoto

I'm considering painting the inside of mine matte black like my other cases. Hmmm....


----------



## tango bango

Question here. I get my MB wed.afternoon.But from looking at the case how do I determin where the stndoffs go for a ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 MB. I didn't see any teplet just letters inside the case. Unless I missed somthing in the case manual.


----------



## LPRaver89

The letters in the case refer to the size board. If you have an ATX board you place the standoffs in the ATX holes and they will line up. The boards have standardized holes in them.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Here's my beuty... I need to get longer SATA cables so i can run them through the cable management hole up to the right, thats why i got the cdrom at the lowest slot







And i will get extention cables to sleeve, what do you guys think. White, black or both?

















sorry for the poor quality on that one hehe


















Use a second fan controller till i get another front intake fan, since the one i have just got 2 loose cables


























Also, will i be able to mount a 200x200x20mm fan on the side together with the NH-D14?! im looking at the Xigmatek XLF Blue LED Fan


----------



## maudite

I'm using a Scythe Mugen that is listed @ 130 x 100 x 158 mm and I was able to get a Xigmatek 200mm in the side. Xigmatek's fans are 10mm thinner then the NZXT fans and they would not fit.

I could not use the dust filter either as it caused the fat to contact the CPU heat sink.


----------



## Llama_Ops

Started painting fans to suit my rig, this is what i ended up with


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

be careful of doing that... make sure that was a light spray, because it can cause fan imbalance.. but still puurrrrty.


----------



## JoePhoto

At the speeds these 120's spin, balance won't be a big issue. I have painted several.

How'd you get it apart? You have to remove the label and e-clip right?


----------



## SHNS0

I'm planning to mod a bit this phantom of mine:
- matte, classy white paint instead of plastic, almost-cheap-looking white
- white leds instead of blue leds for power, HDD and fan controller
- repaint a few yate loons to black/white

What type of paint would you recommend for case and fans?

Also, today I've installed a UV cold cathode on the bottom of the case and a couple of UV leds in the Supreme HF, needless to say it looks epic

Would love to post pics but my mobo is in RMA so it's quite scrambled in there


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k*


Here's my beuty... I need to get longer SATA cables so i can run them through the cable management hole up to the right, thats why i got the cdrom at the lowest slot







And i will get extention cables to sleeve, what do you guys think. White, black or both?

















sorry for the poor quality on that one hehe


















Use a second fan controller till i get another front intake fan, since the one i have just got 2 loose cables


























Also, will i be able to mount a 200x200x20mm fan on the side together with the NH-D14?! im looking at the Xigmatek XLF Blue LED Fan










Bro i been want to know about this since like 2 month ago everyone just ignore me. join the club ^_^


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


Bro i been want to know about this since like 2 month ago everyone just ignore me. join the club ^_^


It LOOKS like it probably won't fit. Maybe someone on this thread can't help you directly but it's not like no opinions were given.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maudite*


I'm using a Scythe Mugen that is listed @ 130 x 100 x 158 mm and I was able to get a Xigmatek 200mm in the side. Xigmatek's fans are 10mm thinner then the NZXT fans and they would not fit.

I could not use the dust filter either as it caused the fat to contact the CPU heat sink.


The D14 is only 2 mm taller so you _might_ be able to get away with it.


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


At the speeds these 120's spin, balance won't be a big issue. I have painted several.

How'd you get it apart? You have to remove the label and e-clip right?


For the fractal that's in the pic, yes. For the NZXT ones, they just pull off


----------



## elo820

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris11*


Hello,

First time posting.. saw this thread so figured I'd register and show my case

I got sick of the gloss black look so I went ahead and redid the case in matte black, came out great if I say so myself

Next project is replacing all LEDs with white and adding white cathodes. Going for a black and white theme.

Thanks, enjoy!




















Whoa.. how did you do that?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12504588*
> Bro i been want to know about this since like 2 month ago everyone just ignore me. join the club ^_^


go to nzxt website and it tells you what size heatsink will fit with the side fan on and with it off


----------



## funkyslayer

Im now a Proud owner of A White Phantom








Hopefully the rest of my stuff will arrive tomorrow!







will put a link to some build pics later when i get my stuff


----------



## Boris11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


Whoa.. how did you do that?


I sprinkled it with magic dust









Haha, it's just a simple prep/primer/paint job, I have experience with auto body work so I just took the case and sprayed it with my gun. Was a really simple job

Love how literally everything pops off this case, just unscrew the grills and other trim and you can get down to the base plastic

I'll have some better pictures once my lighting gets here


----------



## elo820

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris11*


I sprinkled it with magic dust









Haha, it's just a simple prep/primer/paint job, I have experience with auto body work so I just took the case and sprayed it with my gun. Was a really simple job

Love how literally everything pops off this case, just unscrew the grills and other trim and you can get down to the base plastic

I'll have some better pictures once my lighting gets here


haha sounds so simple but it looks pretty difficult=p. What exactly is prep? i hate spraying with a can cause it can cause unevenness .


----------



## Boris11

If you are skilled you can get an equally impressive paint job with a spray can as you can with a gun.. wouldn't recommend using a can to paint a car though


----------



## grizzly818

Got my Phantom in tonight, transferring my rig to my new case. Can't wait to get her back up an' running.


----------



## tango bango

Well got my first computer built today. Still have a few things to do (wire managment.install software stc ). But went pretty good,booted right up and loaded the OS with no problems. I will try to take photos to share.

Thanks to all the great folk who helped me.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

we are here to help!!!


----------



## Subbieh

Now that I have finally my PC up and running, I AM SOOOOOOO HAPPY WITH MY NZXT Phantom







Looks totally awesome!


----------



## thrasherht

We need more pictures.


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


We need more pictures.


I'll be posting mine ASAP


----------



## LPRaver89

Whew! I love new rigs let the pics rain down......


----------



## phrozensolid

..... and wake my dreams. let it wash away my old pc.









HI ALL, after a full day of reading this thread from page 1 to page 147 I have finally decided to make my first post not only because I'm done reading this whole thread but because I have finally fallen for the phantom (white)







and purchased it!

Thanks for all the helpful advice doodes and doodettes i hope to actually put something in the case sometime soon


----------



## tango bango

Still have a little wire managment to do, but getting there. This my first buikd so I think I did good.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

tango, there is a spot in the upper left hand corner of ur mobo and the case where u can put the 4 pin connector through there.


----------



## Blackasaurus

Sign me up! Sorry for crappy phone pics, got more parts on the way


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12527020*
> tango, there is a spot in the upper left hand corner of ur mobo and the case where u can put the 4 pin connector through there.


From what I read I used the 8 pin connector.Thus it did not fit threw that hole. Should I have used the 4 pin connector.


----------



## Boris11

Very nice window Black, any tips on putting one in? I was planning on doing it myself soon


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackasaurus;12527075*
> Sign me up! Sorry for crappy phone pics, got more parts on the way


Nice panel mod, did you read my guide?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;12527300*
> From what I read I used the 8 pin connector.Thus it did not fit threw that hole. Should I have used the 4 pin connector.


mine fit through there, before I sleeved it...just got to wiggle it in a bit, or take the fan and ur h50 off with that top mobo screw, should help u out a bit.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

I had some problems getting it through because my mobo was in the way. Was very tight but i got it through. Just needed some love and some wiggling


----------



## Blackasaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Nice panel mod, did you read my guide?


yeah i read yours and a few others but i cut mine with a jigsaw using a small woodcutting blade because i didnt have a dremel, it was actually a really easy mod. 
Only thing i had trouble with what cutting the acrylic because i used a razor (jigsaw wasnt around lol)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris11*


Very nice window Black, any tips on putting one in? I was planning on doing it myself soon


Theres a lot of nice guides out there such as Joe's (dude quoted up there)^ but this youtube video helped me see exactly what i needed 
Code:


Code:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpZoE-zj0-k

They have a link in the vids description to get the parts from their site but i didnt order from them just used it as a reference and you prob cant tell from the pic but i edged up the molding with black electrical tape (came out nice and barely visible).

Also make sure towards the back of the case where the door closes the acrylic doesnt stick out too far or the case wont be able to close all the way. thats all :] if you have any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## LPRaver89

Is that a window or just the screen?


----------



## xx.Morph.xx

Sign me up as another noob Phantom fan








Currrently assembing components into the case, should be finished some time tomorrow.
Running 8 hard drives (7 in the bays & an SSD I've yet to find a place for) & multiple raid cards so pretty cable management is a struggle


----------



## funkyslayer

:wheee:Finally done with my Computer!







for more pics of Build go to my Build Link in my Signature


----------



## R3d T34rz

I'm officially in the club. Completed my build last night after installing the Sapphire 6950. Thinking about how I'm going to do the window mod. Runs way quiet, even more so than my Antec 902.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12527781*
> Nice panel mod, did you read my guide?


Can you link it again? I'm thinking of trying this but I don't really want to dig through the entire thread...


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior;12538099*
> Can you link it again? I'm thinking of trying this but I don't really want to dig through the entire thread...


It is in his signature.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12538199*
> It is in his signature.


I knew that. I was just testing you... you passed.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior;12538290*
> I knew that. I was just testing you... you passed.


Yes!


----------



## JoePhoto

lol


----------



## baltazhor

Hi guys, i join the club!


----------



## baltazhor

ou, the leds of the 200mm cooler have died!! :S

I have sent a mail to NZXT for a RMA.


----------



## xx.Morph.xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baltazhor*


ou, the leds of the 200mm cooler have died!! :S

I have sent a mail to NZXT for a RMA.


Have you pressed the button on the back?


----------



## baltazhor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xx.Morph.xx*


Have you pressed the button on the back?



jajajajajaja

I didn't know the function of this button.

Thank you man!


----------



## xx.Morph.xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baltazhor*


jajajajajaja

I didn't know the function of this button.

Thank you man!


No worries, glad to help

You're not the first to overlook the button & you won't be the last


----------



## LPRaver89

It makes sense that people dont notice the button but after all the reviews i watched I couldnt miss it.


----------



## SHNS0

Sneak peak


----------



## thrasherht

Resize your pictures please.


----------



## SHNS0

Done!
And btw, the camera doesn't show it well but it's a UV cathode


----------



## Blackasaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Is that a window or just the screen?


Its an acrylic window


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackasaurus*


Its an acrylic window


Thanks, ive been contemplating the mod myself.


----------



## gillotte

ah i forgot to ask earlier but here goes. ok you know the second led near the power led? where you you plug the wire that turns that on into your mobo? i couldnt find it on the instructions though ill check again i just might be overlooking it. thanks for any information


----------



## tango bango

I need some help or suggestions how to solve this. When I got my case the 200mm fan led did not work and the fan spins very very slow. Also the fan controller blinks like a Christmas tree. I checked the fan on another system and did the same thing.It is a bad fan and faulty controller.

I email NXZT and explained it to them. Thay said it needed to be replaced. Thats the last I have heard from them. So I posted over at the forums about it. A NXZT rep told me to pm the receipt and info.I did that. To make a long story short , I have had to give the rep my address 4 times and still no parts. This is going on now for all most a month.

So anyone have this happed to them or know of a fix to get the parts. I really don't want to take it apart and RMA to newegg.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillotte;12555034*
> ah i forgot to ask earlier but here goes. ok you know the second led near the power led? where you you plug the wire that turns that on into your mobo? i couldnt find it on the instructions though ill check again i just might be overlooking it. thanks for any information


That's the hard drive activity light. Plugs in around the other panel buttons on the board.


----------



## JoePhoto

Sounds like a faulty fan, because it behaved the same on another system. Have you called them directly? I've had an issue or two, and they are a little slow to respond. Calling is usually better than emailing.


----------



## clemson

Got myself a white one, I love the case but I do have some problems with the case. Id say it gets 4.5/5 would be perfect for the price if there wasnt a few small issues.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clemson;12557210*
> Got myself a white one, I love the case but I do have some problems with the case. Id say it gets 4.5/5 would be perfect for the price if there wasnt a few small issues.


What issues are you having?


----------



## RiKKuXd

add me on the list








just finished the build, proud and happy. pics soon if you want but i have 50% cable management cause of my giant psu


----------



## mango assassin

These builds are looking nicer and nicer, I hopefully plan to water-cool in the near future : P


----------



## Sainix

hey guys want to switch from stock cooling to a h50 or h70, in the phantom case is there any issues with mounting them? was thinking of using the back fan like ive seen a few have done.

with a h70 or h50 would i need to take off the side fan? thnx guys


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix;12563089*
> hey guys want to switch from stock cooling to a h50 or h70, in the phantom case is there any issues with mounting them? was thinking of using the back fan like ive seen a few have done.
> 
> with a h70 or h50 would i need to take off the side fan? thnx guys


There is no room for a side 200mm fan when using the H70, I am not 100 percent sure about the H50 but I am pretty sure it doesnt either.


----------



## Hogwasher

Yeah the h50 is to big as well


----------



## Llama_Ops

Finally got round to doing some cable management


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12557160*
> Sounds like a faulty fan, because it behaved the same on another system. Have you called them directly? I've had an issue or two, and they are a little slow to respond. Calling is usually better than emailing.


I have not called yet. I am going see if the rep sends me somthing in the next day or so. Just did not know how slow they are.


----------



## RiKKuXd

if anybody has got this case and the coolermaster hyper 212+ cpu cooler please pm me


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*


Finally got round to doing some cable management











Looks great! UV leds?


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


Looks great! UV leds?


Purple cold cathodes


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*


Purple cold cathodes










Where did you install them? I have one 30cm UV cathode on the bottom between the PSU and the 2x HDD tray, the lighting is awesome but it's more of an "ambient" light rather than a "disco party" one like your rig


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


Where did you install them? I have one 30cm UV cathode on the bottom between the PSU and the 2x HDD tray, the lighting is awesome but it's more of an "ambient" light rather than a "disco party" one like your rig










haha, there's one at the bottom the case like yours and there's one zip tied to the fan mountings:


----------



## puffsNasco

wow tx 550W


----------



## SHNS0

Isn't it just beautiful?


----------



## mckoy1925

Hi, new member here, just got my new case, this is my 6th case and probably the last since im pretty much contented with this case with some modifications : )


----------



## cavallino

This thread makes me wish I'd gotten a phantom for my build.


----------



## mckoy1925




----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mckoy1925;12591157*


Like! I see you made a second floor with some di-noc on







nice stuff


----------



## RiKKuXd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiKKuXd;12573022*
> if anybody has got this case and the coolermaster hyper 212+ cpu cooler please pm me


I want to know which 120mm blue led would fit in my phantom? cause i heard only nzxt fans align with the fan holes :S


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiKKuXd;12593897*
> I want to know which 120mm blue led would fit in my phantom? cause i heard only nzxt fans align with the fan holes :S


That's only for the 200mm fans, and it's a rather little problem since zip ties can solve everything


----------



## falconkaji

I just ordered one of these (the white one) from Newegg. 15% off with EMCKGKG27.

Stoked.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Anyone know if its possible to disassemble the 200mm fan? My 200mm fan is wobbling alot, is this normal?








And i just orderd the XFL 200x200x20mm fan, they will send it tomorrow (4 of March) so we will soon know if it will fit on the side together with the NH-D14!


----------



## mckoy1925

Quote:


> Like! I see you made a second floor with some di-noc on nice stuff


What i did is i made a psu cover out of acrylic sheet for a cleaner look (hiding the extra psu cables, LOL!!!). I also made a shroud for my video card, planning to apply CF stickers


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mckoy1925;12602849*
> What i did is i made a psu cover out of acrylic sheet for a cleaner look (hiding the extra psu cables, LOL!!!). I also made a shroud for my video card, planning to apply CF stickers


How did you make the shroud?


----------



## Boris11

Not sure if it's been done before but I removed the riveted in giant fan blocker (aka drive cage) and swapped it with the shorter one to enhance airflow

Why they riveted one in and screwed in the other beats me...

Also a few shots of the beast with the white cathodes









Enjoy!

Removed cages:










Old drive cage, to see size:










New cage in:



















Beauty in (matte) black


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boris11;12604022*
> Not sure if it's been done before but I removed the riveted in giant fan blocker (aka drive cage) and swapped it with the shorter one to enhance airflow
> 
> Why they riveted one in and screwed in the other beats me...
> 
> Also a few shots of the beast with the white cathodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Nice! What cpu cooler is that, and how tight of a fit is it with the side fan installed?


----------



## Drakenxile

i'm am proud to be able to join the club i sold my 800D so i could join the club

Heres my Baby









Btw quick question would it be better if my case was on the ground or on the desk?


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile;12605100*
> i'm am proud to be able to join the club i sold my 800D so i could join the club
> 
> Heres my Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw quick question would it be better if my case was on the ground or on the desk?












How you liking it so far?

To answer your question, it doesnt really matter as long as you dont have thick carpet.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12605144*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you liking it so far?
> 
> To answer your question, it doesnt really matter as long as you dont have thick carpet.


lol i love it it made me regret buying the 800D and it helps with my back 21 years old and got big back problems lol but i have a dog that sheds his fur like crazy would it being on the table be better?


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile;12605258*
> lol i love it it made me regret buying the 800D and it helps with my back 21 years old and got big back problems lol but i have a dog that sheds his fur like crazy would it being on the table be better?


You should be ok with the dog hair so long as you keep an eye on the inlets. If you see them getting dusty/hair on them, open up the case and blow it out with compressed air.


----------



## Boris11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior;12605019*
> Nice! What cpu cooler is that, and how tight of a fit is it with the side fan installed?


Have about an inch or more of space with the side fan installed, I forget the name of the heatsink but I got it from Newegg.. a bit overkill since I don't even OC the CPU, the heatsink doesn't even get warm


----------



## mckoy1925

Quote:


> How did you make the shroud?


molding first the acrylic sheet to fit it to the vga, then the edges were lasercut to have a perfect fit.


----------



## Dradien

Here she is. My new NZXT Phantom build. Sorry it took a while for me to get these pics up, and sorry about the crappy pics...









I'll redo the wires at some point later, as I did a sloppy time the first time around.

Ahh well, enough of my rambling, here are the pictures!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile;12605258*
> lol i love it it made me regret buying the 800D and it helps with my back 21 years old and got big back problems lol but i have a dog that sheds his fur like crazy would it being on the table be better?


on the desk so you can appreciate its beauty ;-)

No really it should be fine any where as long as you keep dust filters cleaned


----------



## Deathtrip2k

CONFIRMED!! A Xigmatek 200x200x20mm fan WILL FIT on the side panel together with the NH-D14. NO modding required!! I put the rubber fan mounts on the fan and squeezed the round tip of it through the 230mm mounting holes with a tiny tiny flat screwdriver!!







If you want, i can post pictures later!


----------



## LPRaver89

Well Boris now I have to do that....both taking out the rivets and painting it matt. I think that matt black would go well with my green mesh.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mckoy1925;12605578*
> molding first the acrylic sheet to fit it to the vga, then the edges were lasercut to have a perfect fit.


Lol, so something an amateur like myself cant do at home.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k;12611595*
> CONFIRMED!! A Xigmatek 200x200x20mm fan WILL FIT on the side panel together with the NH-D14. NO modding required!! I put the rubber fan mounts on the fan and squeezed the round tip of it through the 230mm mounting holes with a tiny tiny flat screwdriver!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you want, i can post pictures later!*


Yes plz.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k;12611595*
> CONFIRMED!! A Xigmatek 200x200x20mm fan WILL FIT on the side panel together with the NH-D14. NO modding required!! I put the rubber fan mounts on the fan and squeezed the round tip of it through the 230mm mounting holes with a tiny tiny flat screwdriver!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, i can post pictures later!


OMG OMG OMG PLZ DO i'll rep spam u everyday


----------



## Fiwb587

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k*


CONFIRMED!! A Xigmatek 200x200x20mm fan WILL FIT on the side panel together with the NH-D14. NO modding required!! I put the rubber fan mounts on the fan and squeezed the round tip of it through the 230mm mounting holes with a tiny tiny flat screwdriver!!







If you want, i can post pictures later!


Hell, make a new thread with a proper tutorial on this


----------



## SaintDragon

Yeey!! Today I got replacement Fan Controller and 200mm LED FAN!!


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Tutorial with pics inc!


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:


> Yes plz.


Quote:


> OMG OMG OMG PLZ DO i'll rep spam u everyday


Quote:


> Hell, make a new thread with a proper tutorial on this


Ok, ive made a small tutorial on how to do this. It can be found here!

Good luck!


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;12622859*
> Yeey!! Today I got replacement Fan Controller and 200mm LED FAN!!


Mine is suppose to be here Monday. I noticed there were 2 different 200mm fans, one has higher RPMs than the other. What did they send you?


----------



## tango bango

FYI...I put small casters on the bottom of my case (since its on the floor)And seems to be getting more air from the bottom now. I think this will be great for folks with there PSU pulling air from the bottom.


----------



## Velathawen

After looking at the different pics of people's builds I'm really tempted to hop on board.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien;12605867*
> Here she is. My new NZXT Phantom build. Sorry it took a while for me to get these pics up, and sorry about the crappy pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll redo the wires at some point later, as I did a sloppy time the first time around.
> 
> Ahh well, enough of my rambling, here are the pictures!


Get rid of that IDE cable! lol


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Also, I made some updates.


----------



## Dradien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne;12628774*
> Get rid of that IDE cable! lol


Me, in all my infinite wisdom, forgot I had a IDE optical drive. I'll get around to replacing that thing sooner or later. Hopefully sooner!


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;12626660*
> Mine is suppose to be here Monday. I noticed there were 2 different 200mm fans, one has higher RPMs than the other. What did they send you?


I believe you talking about NOLED FANS, the ones you can buy. There is one with high rpm and one "silent" with 800rpm. I'm not sure, but I think there is only 1 LED fan....


----------



## RiKKuXd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


Yeey!! Today I got replacement Fan Controller and 200mm LED FAN!!











where did you buy the 200mm led fan from???


----------



## danitgeek

i Should Soon Join The Club with my new black and blue phantom build.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RiKKuXd*


where did you buy the 200mm led fan from???


You CAN`T buy 200mm LED fans YET... So this is replacement fan, from NZXT.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


You CAN`T buy 200mm LED fans YET... So this is replacement fan, from NZXT.


Hm you can in Sweden.. 
http://www.dataone.se/Product.aspx?ProductId=488505794


----------



## RiKKuXd

low res pics taken from my ipod:



















waiting for my new keyboard, new front 120mm fan and nzxt blue led sleeve then i'll post some high res pics


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k*


Hm you can in Sweden.. 
http://www.dataone.se/Product.aspx?ProductId=488505794


that isn't an LED fan.


----------



## xx.Morph.xx

Finally tidied my cables up a bit & installed all the drives (all 8 of them).

Tried a couple of 3TB drives but even with the ASUS disc unlocker software couldn't get them recognised above 746GB. I might try them on a raid card or wait for a DROBO FW update & put them in there.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12643494*
> that isn't an LED fan.


Oh ok, sorry my mistake.


----------



## tango bango

Sorry for the rant here . I got that RMA box today. Got the fan controller but no 200mm fan. You would think after almost a month of emails and PMs to a NXZT rep they would have gotten it right. So I suppose I will just order a 200mm fan from newegg.


----------



## JoePhoto

Okay, I'm having a few ideas.

I'm thinking of painting the interior of my white Phantom matte black. I'd also remove the main HDD cage and install the small one because I'm only using two drives. This would make the front 140 actually useful.


----------



## SaintDragon

Hmmm, I feel kind of lost... I finally got time to install that replacement 200mm LED fan... And what we got?? A DIFFERENT COLOR %-\\\ It`s a bit more violet than light blue as everything else.... The good thing - fan controller finally works as it should! (3rd)

















Well, you can`t really see on these pics... made on iphone4, will try Nikon








Update: Nikon didn`t help







same result... But you can clearly see difference with eyes!!


----------



## JoePhoto

If it bugs you that bad, do what did and replace the LEDs with your own color. Due to manufacturing processes, LEDs won't match very well from different batches. You have to buy all your fans together or buy a batch of LEDs to install.


----------



## bronzodiriace

great case

I sold my antec 1200 for a white phantom.
The two [email protected] thanks me


----------



## Deathtrip2k

are your 200mm top fans also wobbling abit? or is there something wrong with mine?
And can you disassemble them easly without having to break anything (sticker = exception ofc)


----------



## bronzodiriace

the nzxt top fan is perfect


----------



## Sainix

I got a second 200mm fan for the top and it has leds ( got it from Nzxt) but they told me its out of another case and that to use the led i would have to split the wires or something like that. Anyone else have this happen to them and know a fix for it? has 2 plugs on the 200mm fan one for the fan and one for the led.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainix*


I got a second 200mm fan for the top and it has leds ( got it from Nzxt) but they told me its out of another case and that to use the led i would have to split the wires or something like that. Anyone else have this happen to them and know a fix for it? has 2 plugs on the 200mm fan one for the fan and one for the led.


Yes, had to cut the connector and splice it into the other fan if you want the LEDs to be switched. If you want them always on, then just short them.


----------



## Boris11

Whats your temp on the 2x 6950s? I'm thinking of adding one to mine but I'm worried about heat (I'm running eyefinity so already at idle it is around 55 C)


----------



## bronzodiriace

the temps are ok.

But only if you have the 200mm side fan.
It's very important


----------



## LPRaver89

@ bronzodiriace
Why do you have two crossfire bridges on your cards?


----------



## esproductions

I FINALLY got the MIR from NZXT from when I bought my Phantom LOL.


----------



## joe2004

Well i just got this case and im loving it. I think its one of the best looking Case out on the market.

*So my question is this is there anyway to put a RX360 Radiator inside somehow ? i want to get the XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 kit
*
Thanks Guys


----------



## iStriker

Hi all
Hope I can be part of the club. Just got mine on monday, finished assembling it yesterday. Doing some OC tests at the moment.

Here are some pics


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12668435*
> I FINALLY got the MIR from NZXT from when I bought my Phantom LOL.


how long did it take 5 month?


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*










Here it is my Venom Phantom, just needs some green led fans.


****ed that **** up







kill it with fire!!!!!!


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joe2004*


Well i just got this case and im loving it. I think its one of the best looking Case out on the market.

*So my question is this is there anyway to put a RX360 Radiator inside somehow ? i want to get the XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 kit
*
Thanks Guys


With the thickness of the RX series it will probably be hard to put it in the case without modification. You can either mount it externally, or remove the top fans and cut the top of the case adding mounts allowing more room for the rad.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender;12670796*
> ****ed that **** up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill it with fire!!!!!!


Is that a compliment or an insult?


----------



## joe2004

If i can mount it inside i would rather do that then outside. I wish there was someone who had pictures of it in the case


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joe2004*


If i can mount it inside i would rather do that then outside. I wish there was someone who had pictures of it in the case


SandShark did it.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...cooling-3.html


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


SandShark did it.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...cooling-3.html


That's a RS. There's NO way a RX360 will fit into a Phantom.
Just stick with my solution:










Or Soggysilicon's solution


----------



## thrasherht

if you some how put the fans above the rad in the top of the case you might get away with the RX. I have the RS360 mount in the top, but it comes really close to my ram, so it all depends on your motherboard layout.


----------



## joe2004

Humm some nice posts. Well looks like i would want the fans to be up top to pull the air through the RAD. Looks like the only way it to cut the top out somehow and manage to put the RX 360


----------



## Sainix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12662131*
> Yes, had to cut the connector and splice it into the other fan if you want the LEDs to be switched. If you want them always on, then just short them.


Lol any guides on how to do this?


----------



## SaintDragon

very easy mate. 3-pin connector goes into fan controller, and 2-pin connector you need to short !! I did it with 1cm peace of wire they usually use to tie something. You just need to clear it from black insulation and then just stick into connector to short it! If you need pics, I can post them...


----------



## thrasherht

you don't have to cut out the top to get the rad to fit, you just have to drill some holes in the front for the rad.


----------



## Sainix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;12674825*
> very easy mate. 3-pin connector goes into fan controller, and 2-pin connector you need to short !! I did it with 1cm peace of wire they usually use to tie something. You just need to clear it from black insulation and then just stick into connector to short it! If you need pics, I can post them...


Yes please could you post some pics of it or maybe send me a pm it would make things much easier for me since first build and first time doing this but if i see it then i shld get what you mean.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12675346*
> you don't have to cut out the top to get the rad to fit, you just have to drill some holes in the front for the rad.


The question was would an RX fix, not an RS like pictured


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Has anyone taken the small HDD cage and mounted it upside down where the large cage is? I'm trying to mount another 240 inside my case and cant figure out how to get the rack mounted.. I was going to drill holes and screw it in but The space is so tight I cant git a drill in it.. Suggestions please


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12677517*
> Has anyone taken the small HDD cage and mounted it upside down where the large cage is? I'm trying to mount another 240 inside my case and cant figure out how to get the rack mounted.. I was going to drill holes and screw it in but The space is so tight I cant git a drill in it.. Suggestions please


Remove the rivets where the large cage fits and screw the small cage in from the back wall?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

there is no back wall there...







I got the large cage out


----------



## Nycro

My red Phantom will be here in the morning!

Will be doing a w/c i7 2600k , 2x EVGA Hydro Copper 580's on a Asus Maxmius IV (when parts come in stock anywhere...and my wallet get some stock)

I will do a build here when I start getting stuff in. Im going to be going with the white 1kw NXZT PS and white sleeving. Going to have to mod the case for a 360 rad up top (preferbly without cutting the top drive bays) and most likey a rad at the bottom (if anyone has any pictures and advice on what raditors I should use im looking for ideas)

My first w/c rig I built was before they had rads and I used a 76 bonniville heater core! lol So really need some ideas on good rads and fan setups for this case. Going to do 2 loops (cpu,mb & gpu's on the 2nd loop)

Im having a hard time with memory selection I want low latancey so I choose the

G Skill Rip Jaw Turbanlce II with that is 4gb (2x2) But I want 8gb of memory so I was going to get two sets as Im not sure if the latnecy then matters as adding two more would increase latancey but im not sure on that if so then I should just get the 8gb kit (4x2) which has a cas of 9 (bonus is there red!) Both are pc 2200 and desgined for Sandy Bridge cpu's
Cas 7 4gb kit (2x2)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231454
Cas 9 8gb kit (2x4)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231436&cm_re=g_skill_ddr3-_-20-231-436-_-Product

Well anyways add me to the owners list for a RED Phantom once I start getting parts I will post pics of the tear down and mods I have to make for those rads and everything else (Hope to see what others have done and hear your recomendations on that as that will be my next purchess)

Thanks!
Nycro


----------



## Nycro

My red Phantom will be here in rhe morning!

Will be doing a w/c i7 2600k , 2x EVGA Hydro Copper 580's on a Asus Maxmius IV (when parts come in stock anywhere...and my wallet get some stock)

I will do a build here when I start getting stuff in. Im going to be going with the white 1kw NXZT PS and white sleeving. Going to have to mod the case for a 360 rad up top (preferbly without cutting the top drive bays) and most likey a rad at the bottom (if anyone has any pictures and advice on what raditors I should use im looking for ideas)

My first w/c rig I built was before they had rads and I used a 76 bonniville heater core! lol So really need some ideas on good rads and fan setups for this case. Going to do 2 loops (cpu,mb & gpu's on the 2nd loop)

Im having a hard time with memory selection I want low latancey so I choose the

G Skill Rip Jaw Turbanlce II with that is 4gb (2x2) But I want 8gb of memory so I was going to get two sets as Im not sure if the latnecy then matters as adding two more would increase latancey but im not sure on that if so then I should just get the 8gb kit (4x2) which has a cas of 9 (bonus is there red!) Both are pc 2200 and desgined for Sandy Bridge cpu's
Cas 7 4gb kit (2x2)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231454
Cas 9 8gb kit (2x4)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231436&cm_re=g_skill_ddr3-_-20-231-436-_-Product

Well anyways add me to the owners list for a RED Phantom once I start getting parts I will post pics of the tear down and mods I have to make for those rads and everything else (Hope to see what others have done and hear your recomendations on that as that will be my next purchess)

Thanks!
Nycro


----------



## SHNS0

Leave the Hydro coppers and get 2 normal 580s with EK blocks








(Also because the waterblock for the 580 is blue! You don't want to mess with your color scheme lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12677444*
> The question was would an RX fix, not an RS like pictured


Like I said, no. Of course, you MAY be able to physically fit it, but is it worth it? No, simply because you will be able to mount only 2 fans on top instead of 3 and no one on the bottom. If you want to do push, you'll have the fans push hot air inside your case, which is rather useless!
Honestly, if you don't have it already, I suggest you to either get a RS360, or a RX240 and a separate RS120 to mount in the back; if you are willing to put it outside you can get whatever you want.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0;12678518*
> Leave the Hydro coppers and get 2 normal 580s with EK blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also because the waterblock for the 580 is blue! You don't want to mess with your color scheme lol)
> 
> Like I said, no. Of course, you MAY be able to physically fit it, but is it worth it? No, simply because you will be able to mount only 2 fans on top instead of 3 and no one on the bottom. If you want to do push, you'll have the fans push hot air inside your case, which is rather useless!
> Honestly, if you don't have it already, I suggest you to either get a RS360, or a RX240 and a separate RS120 to mount in the back; if you are willing to put it outside you can get whatever you want.


I agree with you and said so from the beginning. I was pointing out that the people who keep saying yes you can, arent reading the guys question all the way through.


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12667445*
> @ bronzodiriace
> Why do you have two crossfire bridges on your cards?


In some games like bc2 and dirt 2 with only 1 crossfire bridge i notice flashing black screen during the game.

With two bridges there aren't those flashing black screen.

Obviously it's a little crossfire problem that you can resolve with two bridges.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace;12679128*
> In some games like bc2 and dirt 2 with only 1 crossfire bridge i notice flashing black screen during the game.
> 
> With two bridges there aren't those flashing black screen.
> 
> Obviously it's a little crossfire problem that you can resolve with two bridges.


Well then that makes sense.


----------



## SHNS0

Hey guys, how is your front 140mm fan mounted? Right now mine's mounted so that it pushes hot air in the case, but would it do any good to invert the direction?
I'm also considering if a 120x38mm fan would do better in pulling the air out


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


Has anyone taken the small HDD cage and mounted it upside down where the large cage is? I'm trying to mount another 240 inside my case and cant figure out how to get the rack mounted.. I was going to drill holes and screw it in but The space is so tight I cant git a drill in it.. Suggestions please










I think Iâ€™m going to attempt this tonight. I still havenâ€™t pulled the large one out though. If I figure anything out I will let you know. If you figure it out in the meantime post how you did it please.

Also to anyone who has removed the large drive bay:
Did removing the bay make the case less sturdy? I just donâ€™t want it to be wobbly if I remove it.


----------



## Breakbeat

Actually i might also look at putting the small one inside the area for the CD drives. i only use one blueray/dvd combo drive so there is a lot of extra room there.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainix*


Yes please could you post some pics of it or maybe send me a pm it would make things much easier for me since first build and first time doing this but if i see it then i shld get what you mean.


OK, here are some pics... So 1 just plug this connector to fan controller. and 2 short second connector


----------



## Sainix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


OK, here are some pics... So 1 just plug this connector to fan controller. and 2 short second connector



















ok so basically just plug it into the fan controller and then just short the 2 pin led plug no splicing needed? and leds will just stay on all the time correct?


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainix*


ok so basically just plug it into the fan controller and then just short the 2 pin led plug no splicing needed? and leds will just stay on all the time correct?


Yes, mate. It is correct. NO splicing needed!!


----------



## Boris11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;12681470*
> Actually i might also look at putting the small one inside the area for the CD drives. i only use one blueray/dvd combo drive so there is a lot of extra room there.


Great minds think alike



















Also, for anyone who wanted to see the space with that heatsink I have:


----------



## Sainix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;12683501*
> Yes, mate. It is correct. NO splicing needed!!


Lol just gotta ask what did you use to short and is it safe to just leave it in there all the time?


----------



## tango bango

Small update here. Since NXZt never sent the RMA 200mm fan I purchased one. It came today,and what a difference it makes.The new one is a 1300 RPM and sucks tons of air threw my PC. My OC i7 975 at 4.2 is cool at 68c under load. Well worth the $15 bucks.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix;12687395*
> Lol just gotta ask what did you use to short and is it safe to just leave it in there all the time?


to short, I did use a piece of wire they use to tie cables. Its in my hand in picture.... Take 1cm, clear it from insulation, bend and insert. And you can leave it there


----------



## Sainix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;12688958*
> to short, I did use a piece of wire they use to tie cables. Its in my hand in picture.... Take 1cm, clear it from insulation, bend and insert. And you can leave it there


Thank you+rep!! very helpful =]


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakbeat*


I think Iâ€™m going to attempt this tonight. I still havenâ€™t pulled the large one out though. If I figure anything out I will let you know. If you figure it out in the meantime post how you did it please.

Also to anyone who has removed the large drive bay:
Did removing the bay make the case less sturdy? I just donâ€™t want it to be wobbly if I remove it.


I've done this already actually. I removed the large bay to install the small one to it. It did not make the case less sturdy although I didnt have any parts installed at the time. Just do not put any weight on it until you re install the drive bay.


----------



## Jason33w

Couldn't be more stoked! Add me to the list because my parts are OTW!!

Chassis: NZXT Phantom White
CPU: Phenom II x6 1090t, Corsair H50 with Coolermaster 69CFM fans (push/pull)
RAM: G.Skill Sniper, 8gb 1600mhz
VGA: 2x HD6950 Directcu II in CFX
SSD: Intel X25m 80gb
Motherboard: MSI 890FXA-GD70
Custom single braid sleeved cables!

All other parts are already owned i.e. PSU (Rosewill 950W), LITE-ON BD Burner.

I'll post pics and build log when it all arrives!

EDIT: I know the Vid cards don't unlock, but overclock like a mother + quieter + cooler = WIN, not to mention same speed as HD6990 when not overclocked


----------



## Nycro

Well I ordered my NZXT 1000 watt power supply and as I was getting ready to order at swiftech mcr360 rad and some slim fans I got a alert from Newegg. The ASUS Maxiums IV Extream is in stock limit one per customer and I had to order that !

So I will have to wait till my next check to order the rad and fans along with some mudermod white sleeving!

Nycro


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boris11;12686902*
> Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for anyone who wanted to see the space with that heatsink I have:


Normally, I'd snip the photos.

But I wanted to ask, Boris, why do you have your HSF oriented that way? It's blowing the hot air from the CPU down into your case, right?


----------



## Nycro

Ok that was fast the Asus maxmius IV sold out within 5 mins ! Well I got my order in so im happy.

When more parts come in I will take some pictures!

Nycro


----------



## Breakbeat

What are yall using to secure the small drive bay in the top? I was able to drill 2 holes for the front 2 screws but cant for the 2 on the inside.


----------



## Boris11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity;12695855*
> Normally, I'd snip the photos.
> 
> But I wanted to ask, Boris, why do you have your HSF oriented that way? It's blowing the hot air from the CPU down into your case, right?


The way I set it it's pulling the hot air up with the assistant of the giant 200mm fan right above it, I'd rather have the heat naturally rise up than trying to push it down


----------



## Breakbeat

Anyone test various H70 placements and figure out what works the best? I have seen them placed in the top, back, and against the drive cage in the front.

Just wonder if anyone had thoughts on the different ones.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I have yet to see any real difference at all..


----------



## Subbieh

Finally gonna post some pic's of my NZXT













































Cable management isn't the greatest though, and last pic was taken with crappy camera








Rly loving this pc <3


----------



## M0E

Still very nice









I like the matching SATA and Ram blue. Should look great with the blue LEDs. Thought about sleeving the PSU color blue?


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12713316*
> Still very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the matching SATA and Ram blue. Should look great with the blue LEDs. Thought about sleeving the PSU color blue?


Yeah, Gigabyte SATA cables ftw








Nope, I suck at anything that asks precision


----------



## M0E

You could alway buy the prebuilt extensions from NZXT. I think they only come in red, black and white though. White would look good.


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12713367*
> You could alway buy the prebuilt extensions from NZXT. I think they only come in red, black and white though. White would look good.


I know but my cables are allready long and I have problems with putting them nicely away so







Not a modulair PSU


----------



## KenjiS

Hey I wanna join









My builds not quite finished yet though...Motherboard gets here tomarrow...


----------



## ThunderFlash

Hi all got myself a Black Phantom, Can you add me to the club please?









Mine is pretty much as standard but with all NZXT fans fitted except the side fan which is the Xigmatek 200mm. Got my i5 2500k at 4.6ghz and hasn't been above 60c so far. Was hitting 75 in my Thermaltake Tsunami. Done fans like front and all side fans intake and rear and top exhaust. Did have 1 top as an intake but didn't have as good results. Oh and a bit weird maybe but I used tights/pantyhose cut up and put over the front, top and side meshes to act as dust filters (stuck to the inside with sticky tape). I did this to my last case and had a spotless interior allows you do filter dust with the big Noctuas too if you have one.

Some very impressive rigs here, thought my cable management was good until I found this thread







will work on it.

My only problem is my fan controller, I have 4 LED lights not working, and the 200mm fan supplied is clicking like mad on full yet it is not touching anything, it seems to wobble a bit. Wouldn't change the case for the world though.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Got both of my drive bays out now







thing is SEXY, mounted my raid drives behind the mesh in the rom bays, and the ssd fits perfectly behind the wiring panel... heres a pic of what is sooon to come















By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-03-13

Rad sideways with air feeding from side fans, exhausting out right side







Project that I hope looks great when finished, if not ill mount it dif lol


----------



## lnewey6

Mine come today


----------



## GreenJavelin

Well, I guess I should be in the club, not sure where the list is (I'm new to OC.net). Here is my phantom, the last thing on the list is the LED mod to green LEDs. Side panel I did with a pneumatic cutoff wheel. Hope you like it.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenJavelin;12743960*
> Well, I guess I should be in the club, not sure where the list is (I'm new to Overclock.net). Here is my phantom, the last thing on the list is the LED mod to green LEDs. Side panel I did with a pneumatic cutoff wheel. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Really nicely done man!


----------



## Sainix

just want to double check on this but the h70 can be mounted in the back fan area correct? or only the h50 can?


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix;12744435*
> just want to double check on this but the h70 can be mounted in the back fan area correct? or only the h50 can?


It can be, but if you install it or the H50 in the back then you can not use the side 200mm fan.


----------



## Subbieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;12744463*
> It can be, but if you install it or the H50 in the back then you can not use the side 200mm fan.


I got mine in the back. Where did you place your H70 maybe?


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subbieh;12745125*
> I got mine in the back. Where did you place your H70 maybe?


Havent actually put it in yet.
But others have created a bracket and put it in the front top 200mm slot.
Others have also put it on the back of the drive bay.
I belive both of those allow you to use the 200mm side fan.

If you have it in back a lot of people either go without the side fan or use a smaller fan in the corner of where the 200m side fan would go.


----------



## M0E

Mine is on the back wall. I havent even tried adding a side fan so I dont know if it will fit with that.


----------



## Sainix

Gonna put a window mod in where the side one is an just wanted to make sure abt using the h70 on the back fan area was just checking because I only saw h50s like that. Thank you guys


----------



## shalomyo

Heres my case


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi, wanted to know if the top 200mm and the front 140/120mm fittings, can i just put any brand of fan(will they fit) or just nzxt fans. Because i read i dint know if in this tread that the top fan must be a nzxt fan. just to be certain


----------



## M0E

The front you shouldnt have an issue putting your fan in there. The top you may have to make some adjustments to make an non NZXT fan to work/fit.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0E*


The front you shouldnt have an issue putting your fan in there. The top you may have to make some adjustments to make an non NZXT fan to work/fit.


thanks for the reply, il just buy a nzxt 200 fan and for the front some other brand


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


thanks for the reply, il just buy a nzxt 200 fan and for the front some other brand


Contact NZXT first. They may send you them free of charge. I emailed them and they said they would. I never followed up though so I never got the fans.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0E*


Contact NZXT first. They may send you them free of charge. I emailed them and they said they would. I never followed up though so I never got the fans.


great i will do so. just need some help. how should i ask them? just tell them that i need to buy those fans?


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


thanks for the reply, il just buy a nzxt 200 fan and for the front some other brand


for the front you can use a standard 140mm

For the side check the xigmatek 200mm fan.
It fits with your cpu cooler.
Take a look at the topic [xigmatek fan and noctua dh 14]


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace;12752591*
> for the front you can use a standard 140mm
> 
> For the side check the xigmatek 200mm fan.
> It fits with your cpu cooler.
> Take a look at the topic [xigmatek fan and noctua dh 14]


thanks i will


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

They are out of stock on the Fan Controllers and 200mm fans.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;12751502*
> great i will do so. just need some help. how should i ask them? just tell them that i need to buy those fans?


Send them an email requesting fans, include the invoice of your Phantom in order for them to supply parts you have to have the invoice.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenJavelin;12743960*
> Well, I guess I should be in the club, not sure where the list is (I'm new to Overclock.net). Here is my phantom, the last thing on the list is the LED mod to green LEDs. Side panel I did with a pneumatic cutoff wheel. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


LOVE the side panel, Been considering doing the same to mine...

I gotta clean mine up and that to show off now


----------



## LPRaver89

GreenJavelin; I love the color scheme since it is what i am going for myself. I have been spending a lot of time looking for the right fans to upgrade to and was wondering what fans you used in your rig.


----------



## Brutos

am in the proccess of buy the phantom but and stuck between colors...red/white/black/white with red stripes


----------



## ThunderFlash

Having lots of problems with the fan controller.

3 LEDs failed, a few days ago. The 200mm started making a clicking noise a day after that. And now I have no power getting to either of the top 2 fans, although the Leds are now almost working, the 3 that were gone are now very dim. Might have to get a Sentry or something because this is the second fan controller and only had the case 2 weeks. The 1st one wouldn't work at all.

EDIT: NZXT sending me a new fan controller, a 200mm fan (both fan and contoller broken) and NZXT rope lights for my troubles


----------



## MrPete1985

Hey everyone newcomer here, I am thinking about buying this case but a few reviews on newegg say you can only use NZXT fans, is this true? I would want to add a few Noctua fans to the case


----------



## ThunderFlash

You can use any fans for the 120mm and 140mm mounts, the 200mm are not so easy though, I think they are 192mm or something so only nzxt fans fit perfectly although you can use other fans but you will need to either drill holes or do what I did and use string and double sided tape lol and they are very secure. The side fan you should go for a 20mm deep fan rather than the 30mm ones unless you have a low profile CPU cooler. Xigmatek is probably most popular for the side.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Been a long time lurker in this thread, and everyone's mods are tempting, lol

Here's my *empty* Phantom, got it for $90 on boxing day last year. 
Just waiting on Bulldozer to come out, which is funny b/c it should be about a week before my bday.


----------



## KenjiS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVxsXdPieE0&feature=channel_video_title[/ame[/URL]]

^- i did a little video of the inside of my phantom so far, Ignore my cruddy voice lol..


----------



## JoePhoto

The auto focus blows because during video it is contrast detection, not phase detection.

The lines come from the shutter speed being to fast over the refresh rate of the monitor.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12775281*
> The auto focus blows because during video it is contrast detection, not phase detection.
> 
> The lines come from the shutter speed being to fast over the refresh rate of the monitor.


^- indeed, I had the lines explained to me later xD

I dont use contrast detect AF very often, if i go to live view i usually go to MF but its harder to keep the camera steady for video and do it..plus the 15-85's focus ring is sooo small


----------



## Johnsen

LoL - Can't help think'in that the white one looks abit like a fridge.


----------



## ThunderFlash

I would have gone for White if it had a black interior. The guy in my local pc shop has painted the inside of his black and it looks pretty good. Better than White IMO as the darkness hides any cables and any untidiness. But I didn't have the patience to paint an interior so just went for black.


----------



## puffsNasco

Black gets alot of smudge marks which make the case lok bad


----------



## ThunderFlash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


Black gets alot of smudge marks which make the case lok bad










Only if you stroke it, I don't stroke or touch mine a lot these days, it just sits there with a cheeky sparkle.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThunderFlash;12782628*
> Only if you stroke it, I don't stroke or touch mine a lot these days, it just sits there with a cheeky sparkle.


Agreed, If you dont touch it all the time it stays nice and shiny.


----------



## Jason33w

Well, After a few weeks of waiting and such I finally got it together! I also posted these in the "AMD build pictures" thread. But I am super proud of my Phantom!


----------



## LPRaver89

Looks great Jason!


----------



## Brutos

Got mine yesterday









By brutos08 at 2011-03-19









By brutos08 at 2011-03-19









By brutos08 at 2011-03-19


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

welcome to the club gents.


----------



## moonmanas

Got a new PSU earlier, nice sleeved and modular really like my case now







for anyone that has not tried a 120mm fan where i have the one placed on top of the ssd drive cage blowing in this without the one in optical bay reduces my system temp by 6c, only just put the one in the optical bay that knocks 2c off cpu temps. The black case above looks nice too..


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

moon, use those cable management holes to your advantage too. besides that.. welcome.


----------



## ThunderFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;12794254*
> Got a new PSU earlier, nice sleeved and modular really like my case now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for anyone that has not tried a 120mm fan where i have the one placed on top of the ssd drive cage blowing in this without the one in optical bay reduces my system temp by 6c, only just put the one in the optical bay that knocks 2c off cpu temps. The black case above looks nice too..


I tried placing 120mm fan (xigmatek) where you have yours and it didn't drop my GPU or CPU temps at all. I did however reduce my CPU temp by 2c by removing the "ssd drive cage". Adding a 200mm Xigmatek side fan also reduced CPU temps by another 2c. So not much difference in temps by adding the side fan at all really, I have a GTX 480 which sits at about 74c (under 100% load, fan @ 50%) and the side fan doesn't change that temp at all. Very nice looking build though.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12794337*
> moon, use those cable management holes to your advantage too. besides that.. welcome.


Thanks, they are in the holes







the GPU one is annoying as it has the extra plug at the end which im not chopping off, the 4+8 CPU plugs could have been modular too....haha brainwave a CPU 4 pin to gpu 6 pin converter yay


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThunderFlash;12794357*
> I tried placing 120mm fan (xigmatek) where you have yours and it didn't drop my GPU or CPU temps at all. I did however reduce my CPU temp by 2c by removing the "ssd drive cage". Adding a 200mm Xigmatek side fan also reduced CPU temps by another 2c. So not much difference in temps by adding the side fan at all really, I have a GTX 480 which sits at about 74c (under 100% load, fan @ 50%) and the side fan doesn't change that temp at all. Very nice looking build though.


Strange as mines 21-22 with that fan and 27-28 without, but it must be the gPU mines just a 5770 and I dont game "yet" that only runs about 34c, I found those two side fans not much use.....thers just a myriad of choices with these cases, there the nuts


----------



## gqthedog

it's amazing how a good case makes all the difference. before and after pics of my system


----------



## KenjiS




----------



## esproductions

Sorry guys I've been away for a while, but I updated the owners list







Lots of nice builds!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;12809191*
> Sorry guys I've been away for a while, but I updated the owners list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of nice builds!


You missed me D:


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

My work in progress.. Leak testing begins tomorrow











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KenjiS

^-wheres your hard drives


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS;12809379*
> ^-wheres your hard drives


Ssd in wiring area, raid drives in rom drivebays


----------



## Chup

Heres my work in progress

















Does anyone have some ideas on what more i could do before adding the rest of my wc loop?

Also my cables from the PSU at the bottom wont look nice >.<
Anyone has some tricks to make them look better?

EDIT: Could i also join the club ^^?


----------



## mem0man

Figure I'd get this in here tentatively. CPU cooler eliminated the ability to mount a 200 or 230 fan so that mount became a window. Painted the dual 120 fan mount exposed metal black so the white didn't show through the mesh and look tacky. Still waiting on my B3 board so the case sits dormant for now.










I do have one question for anyone that may know. The CoolerMaster Megaflow 200's seem to have the same measurements as the NZXT stock 200 fans, does anyone know if the mounting holes match as well? I'd like some conformation before blowing 20$ on another fan.


----------



## joeyac02

Looking into modding my phantom I wanna remove the side grill cut it to the exact size of the grill and replace it with plexi glass any ideas or can anyone lead me in the right direction of mount the glass for a clean look after I cut out what I want off


----------



## falconkaji

Does anyone use the Noctua D14. If so, how is the fit? If the Mugen 2 comes close to blocking the first RAM slot, do you think the D14 will block it? I know it is a good bit bigger, but I can't really visualize things very well - I have to see them in place.


----------



## M0E

It will fit, however you may not be able to run a side fan very easily.

Your ram will have to have very low heatsinks to no heatsinks as yes, the NH-D14 will block 1 to 2 ram slots.


----------



## falconkaji

Awesome, thank you. I'm not running a side fan, and the heat sinks on my RAM are very low.


----------



## M0E

No prob


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyac02;12817645*
> Looking into modding my phantom I wanna remove the side grill cut it to the exact size of the grill and replace it with plexi glass any ideas or can anyone lead me in the right direction of mount the glass for a clean look after I cut out what I want off






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpZoE-zj0-k[/ame[/URL]]

Here ya go, all you need to know.


----------



## mem0man

Got a couple PMs about it so I'll post my method up. It is far from professional but it does get the job done and I think comes out looking quite clean.
Quote:


> The acrylic is mounted inside with 3M double sided mounting tape. You should be able to get it at any of the larger hardware stores along with the window panel itself.
> 
> What I did was cut away all the metal along the small slots where the mesh grill tabs go and then took a dremel tool and ground the metal down until only that small portion of metal that recesses into the side panel was left. This few millimeters of metal is just as wide as the mounting tape in the back so the window forms a natural seal to prevent anything from getting in without using the ugly rubber lining. You will have to cut the window very thin on the back edge though to get it to mount back onto the side. I'll take you a few closer pictures for reference. Sorry for the bad cellphone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reference for the recessed portion of metal to see exactly what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the side panel, it isn't pretty but no one sees that. Notice how the panel is cut very close to the opening on the back edge, the case normally lays flush against that small strip of metal so to fit reasonably you have to trim close.


----------



## Jason33w

Aha, so, I modded my side window and removed the shroud for the 200mm fan, same as many others here and it turned out great!


----------



## Shredicus

Wow I am really impressed by these case mods! Fantastic work! I would looooove t see an orange and black setup, those colors contrast so sharply it's gorgeous. Black case with orange painted mesh and fans. oh man.

I am really looking forward to picking up a white one since I have no real case modding experience to design my perfect orange and black case (and my house collects dust like a statically charged feather duster). I would totally pull the trigger on one if I could find one in the 100-120$ price range. Anyone aware of where to find these on sale?

My only concern is, how good is the GPU airflow? I've got an overclocked 580 with an accelero xtreme plus 3 slot cooler on it and I want to make sure it can move the hot air out of the case.

+rep if anyone can lend me a hand with these questions


----------



## ThunderFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12829165*
> 
> My only concern is, how good is the GPU airflow? I've got an overclocked 580 with an accelero xtreme plus 3 slot cooler on it and I want to make sure it can move the hot air out of the case.
> 
> +rep if anyone can lend me a hand with these questions


The airflow overall is excellent throughout the whole case, your 580 will be fine, I have an overclocked 480 that sits maced at 71c in my HAF 932 it was sitting at 92 for the same tasks. Can't help you on sourcing a case though - I'm in Scotland


----------



## KenjiS

^- ok thats it this weekend im hacking out the 200mm shroud ;3


----------



## ThunderFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS;12829755*
> ^- ok thats it this weekend im hacking out the 200mm shroud ;3


Good luck! I have just ordered some blue plexiglas and a spare side panel so probably this weekend too


----------



## LPRaver89

I am thinking about adding a UV green window to go with my black and green phantom. Anyone know of any good Green LED fans?


----------



## TruSkillzZ

hey guys/gals just built my first actual gaming rig and decided to go with the phantom and i gotta say I'm glad i chose it. Here's some pics for now.Still need to get a few extra fans.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12813443*
> Figure I'd get this in here tentatively. CPU cooler eliminated the ability to mount a 200 or 230 fan so that mount became a window. Painted the dual 120 fan mount exposed metal black so the white didn't show through the mesh and look tacky. Still waiting on my B3 board so the case sits dormant for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question for anyone that may know. The CoolerMaster Megaflow 200's seem to have the same measurements as the NZXT stock 200 fans, does anyone know if the mounting holes match as well? I'd like some conformation before blowing 20$ on another fan.


To all of you new folks welcome =)

Was thinking about putting my BE badge there as well. Looks clean there. Nice work =)


----------



## joeyac02

Well did my first case mod for anyone that is interested in doin this feel free to ask me how I did it, heres a few pics of the mod after my water is installed ill post complete pics!


----------



## puffsNasco

wow mod looks nice pro, but 1 for me ^^


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyac02;12837858*
> Well did my first case mod for anyone that is interested in doin this feel free to ask me how I did it, heres a few pics of the mod after my water is installed ill post complete pics!


Very nice looking. makes your phantom really stand out from the rest. what did you use to attach the plexi?


----------



## joeyac02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12840919*
> Very nice looking. makes your phantom really stand out from the rest. what did you use to attach the plexi?


3m double sided tape, worked very well! heres the final product


----------



## LPRaver89

Just ordered my acrylic so it is just a waiting game until i get my window done.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I got some things in store once I move into my new house..... some people are going to get jelly.. lol


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12847424*
> I got some things in store once I move into my new house..... some people are going to get jelly.. lol


I'm covered actually, but thanks for reminding me anyway...


----------



## KenjiS

^- very nice

I'm planning to just cut the shroud out and leave the mesh in place....


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyac02;12844620*
> 3m double sided tape, worked very well! heres the final product


Very nice! Hawt lookin rig.


----------



## xx.Morph.xx

Has anyone got an idea what 200mm fans other than NZXT will fit on the side?
They will need to be 200mm X 20mm to clear the H70 (NZXT are 30mm deep & won't fit)
I've tried making a couple of 120mm fan adapters but they don't look pretty.


----------



## ayyini

Hello everyone; owner of a White Phantom here.

I'm going to be doing a rebuild of my sig-rig within the next few days to install my replacement 1155 motherboard and a CM Hyper 212, and I was looking for some Phantom-specific tips on cable management.

When I build the system for the first time - my first build, in fact - I just stuffed everything in there and rushed straight to turning it on. I'd like to take a little more time and care this time around, though.

Also: What's the general opinion on adding a second 200mm top exhaust fan? It seems to me that the stock 200mm is already taking up most of the top grill. Won't a second one just interfere with it's airflow?


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xx.Morph.xx*


Has anyone got an idea what 200mm fans other than NZXT will fit on the side?
They will need to be 200mm X 20mm to clear the H70 (NZXT are 30mm deep & won't fit)
I've tried making a couple of 120mm fan adapters but they don't look pretty.


Xigamtek. If I'm not mistaken any of their 200mm fans will fit. They are all 20mm thick and have been proven to fit.

Pic from an earlier explanation.
http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/foto0016yzy.jpg[/img]]


----------



## irilx

Just got my new white phantom








How does it look?


----------



## joeyac02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irilx;12852568*
> Just got my new white phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it look?


Lookin good man! welcome to the owners club


----------



## irilx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyac02;12853996*
> Lookin good man! welcome to the owners club


Thanks. Should I put the additional hard drive bays back inside? Someone had commented that it looks too empty. lol


----------



## JoePhoto

Can people please just look through the thread a bit asking about the 200mm fans. I swear, that question is on each page at least once.


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12860624*
> Can people please just look through the thread a bit asking about the 200mm fans. I swear, that question is on each page at least once.


we should prob put a faq in the front, 200m fans, h50/h70 working in the back w/o the side panel fan, and if your leds arent working try the button in the back...


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;12860843*
> we should prob put a faq in the front, 200m fans, h50/h70 working in the back w/o the side panel fan, and if your leds arent working try the button in the back...


I've already sent esproduction a pm. Just have not heard back from him. Untill then I'll keep repeating myself and helping where I can lol.


----------



## xx.Morph.xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12852399*
> Xigamtek. If I'm not mistaken any of their 200mm fans will fit. They are all 20mm thick and have been proven to fit.
> 
> Pic from an earlier explanation.


Cheers for the info


----------



## Razi3l

I love NZXT. They sent me a free 200mm LED fan. Awesome


----------



## Brutos

Hi guys some advise needed here please

whats the best 140m fan for the front intake....?


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutos;12864130*
> Hi guys some advise needed here please
> 
> whats the best 140m fan for the front intake....?


Being bias'd I like the NZXT 140mm in the front... if for anything its quiet as a church mouse... and 140's right now are not well thought of as far as performance... so being responsive to speed controllers without making noise is key, they also have 3mm led pre drilled holes so theres that to consider... ohh and there pretty cheap.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;12863573*
> I love NZXT. They sent me a free 200mm LED fan. Awesome


What did you tell them?


----------



## maudite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayyini;12850641*
> Hello everyone; owner of a White Phantom here.
> 
> I'm going to be doing a rebuild of my sig-rig within the next few days to install my replacement 1155 motherboard and a CM Hyper 212, and I was looking for some Phantom-specific tips on cable management.
> 
> When I build the system for the first time - my first build, in fact - I just stuffed everything in there and rushed straight to turning it on. I'd like to take a little more time and care this time around, though.
> 
> Also: What's the general opinion on adding a second 200mm top exhaust fan? It seems to me that the stock 200mm is already taking up most of the top grill. Won't a second one just interfere with it's airflow?


I added a 2nd NZXT 200mm fan to the top (in front location) and the only thing I've noticed is that now any opening in the case is drawing air in. Even with all my fans on high except the top 200 mm fans I'm exhausting more air then I'm taking in. So, the lower side vent opposite the (2) 120mm fans is full of dust.

I would skip the 2nd 200mm fan on top if I could reverse time. Alas I can't, so don't do it unless you're installing a radiator and need it.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12864171*
> What did you tell them?


That I needed one but couldn't find it anywhere. xD
I think I'll have some fun with this Phantom and mod it but I kind of wanna wait until Bulldozer is around so I can properly upgrade everything. I want one of the NZXT PSUs but the price is just stupid I think. Where else can I get a nice, white PSU. D:


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;12863573*
> I love NZXT. They sent me a free 200mm LED fan. Awesome


I tried contacting them for this same purpose after hearing so many people say they had gotten free fans, and no luck!


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;12864682*
> I tried contacting them for this same purpose after hearing so many people say they had gotten free fans, and no luck!


Guess you can always try again under different alias? xD
I didn't even have to provide any details


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;12860843*
> we should prob put a faq in the front, 200m fans, h50/h70 working in the back w/o the side panel fan, and if your leds arent working try the button in the back...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;12861821*
> I've already sent esproduction a pm. Just have not heard back from him. Untill then I'll keep repeating myself and helping where I can lol.


Silomatic, read your PM just haven't had a chance to reply yet, but yes it's a great idea.

Can you guys think of stuff to put in the FAQ, on top of possibly:
200mm fans, NH fitting, rad mounting, window mods, LED mods.


----------



## Silomatic

Must not have posted yet man. I'll check again later. Maybe add a link to NZXT if thats alllowed. Alot of these questions are answered over there as well =)

EDIT: Nvm read that wrong lol.


----------



## joeyac02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irilx;12859105*
> Thanks. Should I put the additional hard drive bays back inside? Someone had commented that it looks too empty. lol


I dunno I like mine roomy thats why I removed it depends on what ya like


----------



## Kraujas

Hi guys,

I would like first to tell you that you have awesome mods going on there. I've seen lots of beautiful Phantom.

I will soon get mine, I plan to remove the metal part where we install the fan so we see better inside the case. Only problem is, I really want a fan on that side pannel. Also I'll install a Noctua D14 so I'm pretty limited for the fan space. I was wondering if it's possible to attach the fan directly on the mesh, with very small ty-rap or some kind of cable.

I will also put some lights in that case. I'm not sure exactly which one, I was thinking purple with maybe green UV fan.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutos;12864130*
> Hi guys some advise needed here please
> 
> whats the best 140m fan for the front intake....?


Thats a 140 zigmatek job, has a nice blue led pattern. Must get the HDD drive bay thing out next...


----------



## mem0man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraujas;12873132*
> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like first to tell you that you have awesome mods going on there. I've seen lots of beautiful Phantom.
> 
> I will soon get mine, I plan to remove the metal part where we install the fan so we see better inside the case. Only problem is, I really want a fan on that side pannel. Also I'll install a Noctua D14 so I'm pretty limited for the fan space. I was wondering if it's possible to attach the fan directly on the mesh, with very small ty-rap or some kind of cable.


If you have the space, some chicken wire should work. If you don't want to go out and buy any, just take the plastic off a twist tie and use that wire, should fit through the mesh.


----------



## Kraujas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12874643*
> If you have the space, some chicken wire should work. If you don't want to go out and buy any, just take the plastic off a twist tie and use that wire, should fit through the mesh.


Good idea! I will try that as soon as I get the case.


----------



## mem0man

You will still have to use a 20mm thick fan though, the recessed mesh will get you a few extra millimeters between the top of the D14 and the fan but with the pictures I've seen using the original mount only have millimeters to spare to begin with.


----------



## Kraujas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12875669*
> You will still have to use a 20mm thick fan though, the recessed mesh will get you a few extra millimeters between the top of the D14 and the fan but with the pictures I've seen using the original mount only have millimeters to spare to begin with.


Indeed. Thermaltake or Xigmatek 20mm it is. I just hope it wont be vibrating too much and do lot of noises.


----------



## GreenJavelin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12764190*
> GreenJavelin; I love the color scheme since it is what i am going for myself. I have been spending a lot of time looking for the right fans to upgrade to and was wondering what fans you used in your rig.


Hey, I used Xigmatek Crystal Series; they are the best green by far. The green antec tri-color I tried first were a disappointment.


----------



## mem0man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraujas*
> Indeed. Thermaltake or Xigmatek 20mm it is. I just hope it wont be vibrating too much and do lot of noises.


Yeah I thought on that too. You could just leave the plastic on and trim off the wings with a pair of scissors. It will give you a little plastic buffer and, hey, you can get some black ties and not have to paint them to hide them.


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason33w;12790105*
> Well, After a few weeks of waiting and such I finally got it together! I also posted these in the "AMD build pictures" thread. But I am super proud of my Phantom!


Can someone tell me where he got the blue 24-pin sleeved please?

EDIT: I think I found it.


----------



## mem0man

NZXT makes those extensions along with ModRight.


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12879927*
> NZXT makes those extensions along with ModRight.


Thanks, found these - http://www.jab-tech.com/24pin-Power-supply-extender-cable-Single-Braid-Sleeved-Blue-pr-4738.html

from googling


----------



## Rowey

Thinking about smartening up my phantom. Not took real care of it since i got it, i want to make it looks sweet. Right im thinking...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6-Pin-PCIE-PSU-Extension-Cable-Blue-Sleeved-Shakmods-UK-/170611484750?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item27b93ca84e#ht_2383wt_1139 x2

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/24-Pin-ATX-PSU-Extension-Cable-Blue-Sleeved-Shakmods-UK-/170611484735?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item27b93ca83f#ht_2383wt_1139 x1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-Pin-PSU-Power-Supply-ATX-Extension-Cable-30cm-Blue-UK-/170611904557?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item27b943102d#ht_2307wt_1139 x1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310275923999&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_857wt_905 x3

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-pin-Molex-SATA-Cable-30cm-Black-Sleeved-Shakmods-/180639984394?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item2a0efb6b0a#ht_2289wt_1139 x1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330542895304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2721wt_905 x5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/120mm-12cm-fan-grill-Black-/160497306002?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item255e628992#ht_1759wt_1139 x1

All that is very expensive? can anyone else recommend me cheaper, bright, blue, quiet, high air flow fans?
Also does anyone know where i can get any of those extensions cheaper? they are rather pricey, or are those prices about right?
Also has anybody else used the fan space at the bottom of the can when you take out the expansion harddrive rack? if so how the hell do you mount it what screws do you use? thanks!
also look at how awkward my 24 pin is...










is it worth getting the 24 pin braided extension?










~Rowey


----------



## mem0man

I prefer strait blue to that odd UV blue color, I personally think it is a bit richer. With the odd placement of the older power connectors it is really up to you whether you need the braid extensions. You actually may need it for the 24pin if you want to thread through the management grommet.

As for mounting that fan in the bottom that is exactly what I intend to do when my fan batch arrives. I can tell you right now the holes there are not for a fan so you will have to use your grill to mark off the points to screw in mounting holes. As for the fan, I use these. 6 more dBa for nearly 20more CFM at the same operating speed as the one you're picking, nearly identical price.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Added a top 200mm fan...

I originally had it as in intake, but it only rose the temps! lol. I'm thinking that's because of the shroud at the top.

EDIT

I sharpie'd my ugly modular cables black!



























Doesn't it look so much better? lol


----------



## Shredicus

Good call on blacking out the yellow cables lol


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12884992*
> Good call on blacking out the yellow cables lol


Yea, they're so awful lol


----------



## joeyac02

has anyone figured out a good way to mount a 240 rad on the outside of the case trying to get better temps figured that might help instead of the top inside the case


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

use the holes of the 120 fan in the back... its really the only way to have it mounted on the back.


----------



## K10

Hey guys, I've had my phantom for a while now and I had an old AMD build in it. I sold my parts to my friend and now my phantom is empty. Anyway...started a buildlog for what's to come. There are no pics yet but the specs (sandy bridge) are listed. The thread will have a lot of pictures, so if you want to subscribe please do so. I've also made a false floor for it...still painting.

Here's the link - http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/975943-couldnt-wait-bulldozer-asrock-p67-extreme4.html


----------



## Nobdy

Well finally managed to get some pics of the new build. Have had it finihsed for a few weeks now and love the Phantom, really glad I went with it over the HAF


----------



## joeyac02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12894280*
> use the holes of the 120 fan in the back... its really the only way to have it mounted on the back.


I know only issue with that is that the rad hoses dont match up with the pre drilled hose holes in the case so id have to drill my own


----------



## SuperBock

hi there, just SLI'd my Phantom:









and that thing rocks 
They are both eVGA: GTX 570 with a GTX 570 SC, with the vanilla one OC to the values of the SC.


----------



## Rowey

Will the Xigmatek 200mm fan mount on the two top 200m mounts?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XigmaTek-XLF-F...item5ad8ecfafa


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12902233*
> Will the Xigmatek 200mm fan mount on the two top 200m mounts?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XigmaTek-XLF-F2006-200mm-Case-Fan-White-LEDs-/390186466042?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item5ad8ecfafa


Dunno mate but the 140 one you were thinking of looks rather good in the front I have one there. Shame the HDD caging behind is riveted in damn pain. The 140 infront dont achieve much if anything for cooling just looks good


----------



## GiAmPoZ

Hello guys, i m about to get this wonderful case (waiting for the shipping), but i got a big doubt, i m wondering which cpu fan i should use with this case.

Any of you could please give me an appreciated help ?

I thought about corsair h70, but i really dunno how to set it up in the case, btw could u please gimme some suggestions ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyac02;12899939*
> I know only issue with that is that the rad hoses dont match up with the pre drilled hose holes in the case so id have to drill my own


get different connectors?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GiAmPoZ*


Hello guys, i m about to get this wonderful case (waiting for the shipping), but i got a big doubt, i m wondering which cpu fan i should use with this case.

Any of you could please give me an appreciated help ?

I thought about corsair h70, but i really dunno how to set it up in the case, btw could u please gimme some suggestions ? Thanks in advance!


I have the H70 in my phantom and it works awesome. It just mounts on the back of the case like any other 120mm fan.


----------



## joe2004




----------



## GiAmPoZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I have the H70 in my phantom and it works awesome. It just mounts on the back of the case like any other 120mm fan.


So is it ok ? doesn't it mess with side fan of the case ? I mean, i d like to use it with two fans (the h70 corsair), does it fit even if i have the nzxt side fan ?

And another little thing: can someone pls tell me the name of that ram cooler in this photo (taken from this thread of course) ?








Thanks a lot


----------



## mem0man

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116021

I know you're from Europe but this is the part.


----------



## Rowey

Will the Xigmatek 200mm fan mount on the two top 200m mounts?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XigmaTek-XLF-F2006-200mm-Case-Fan-White-LEDs-/390186466042?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item5ad8ecfafa


----------



## GiAmPoZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12914221*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116021
> 
> I know you're from Europe but this is the part.


Thanks a lot, will it fit good even if i got corsair vengeance rams and not kingston rams ?


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12914264*
> Will the Xigmatek 200mm fan mount on the two top 200m mounts?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XigmaTek-XLF-F2006-200mm-Case-Fan-White-LEDs-/390186466042?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item5ad8ecfafa


Hey Rowey. I could not get them to fit and had to return them to Newegg. You may want to try sending Kenny on the NZXT forums a PM. I think he got them to work, but I'm not 100% sure. The housing for the fans was too wide to fit on the top for me =/


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;12904041*
> Dunno mate but the 140 one you were thinking of looks rather good in the front I have one there. Shame the HDD caging behind is riveted in damn pain. The 140 infront dont achieve much if anything for cooling just looks good


Meh, mine moves the air coming off the rad. The only reason I installed it. Works great where its at =)


----------



## mem0man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiAmPoZ*
> Thanks a lot, will it fit good even if i got corsair vengeance rams and not kingston rams ?


They cleared the old GSkill PI spreaders so I think you should be fine. Purely an aesthetic thing right now though as I don't think we've ratcheted DDR3 up to temps where a fan cooler would make a measurable difference.


----------



## GiAmPoZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12914886*
> They cleared the old GSkill PI spreaders so I think you should be fine. Purely an aesthetic thing right now though as I don't think we've ratcheted DDR3 up to temps where a fan cooler would make a measurable difference.


Yes you re right, it s just an aestethic thing







but i want to be sure it will fit


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiAmPoZ;12913016*
> So is it ok ? doesn't it mess with side fan of the case ? I mean, i d like to use it with two fans (the h70 corsair), does it fit even if i have the nzxt side fan ?
> 
> And another little thing: can someone pls tell me the name of that ram cooler in this photo (taken from this thread of course) ?
> 
> Thanks a lot


You cannot use a side fan when using the H70 or H50.


----------



## GiAmPoZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12915438*
> You cannot use a side fan when using the H70 or H50.


Any side fan ? Or i can use xigmatek fan that's 10mm littler than the nzxt side fan ?


----------



## mem0man

You _can_ use an H50/70 with that side fan but only if you mount it somewhere other then the 120mm vent on the rear panel where everyone seems to. It'll take some thinking on mount positions.


----------



## GiAmPoZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12916434*
> You _can_ use an H50/70 with that side fan but only if you mount it somewhere other then the 120mm vent on the rear panel where everyone seems to. It'll take some thinking on mount positions.


And in which other place could i put that element ?


----------



## LPRaver89

Heres a bad picture of my window I just put in today.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12918984*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a bad picture of my window I just put in today.


Looks really cloudy :/


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12919090*
> Looks really cloudy :/


It is catching the light from my window, it is UV green so it is not perfectly clear anyway.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12919395*
> It is catching the light from my window, it is UV green so it is not perfectly clear anyway.


Take the side off and take a pic of how to cut it out, and stuck the acrylic/plexi on there


----------



## mem0man

Got a fishtank thing going on there.


----------



## GiAmPoZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12916434*
> You _can_ use an H50/70 with that side fan but only if you mount it somewhere other then the 120mm vent on the rear panel where everyone seems to. It'll take some thinking on mount positions.


Memoman, would u please give me some ideas ?









Thanks !


----------



## LPRaver89

Well as you can seeI just used my dremel to cut out the mesh and then i used double sided tape to get the acrylic to stay.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*










Well as you can seeI just used my dremel to cut out the mesh and then i used double sided tape to get the acrylic to stay.


Very nice, i might do this, but just not sure :/


----------



## mem0man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GiAmPoZ*


Memoman, would u please give me some ideas ?









Thanks !


I've seen it mounted in the 5 1/2 bays and rigged to fit in that other 200mm fan placement in the roof. There is also a place you can fit it on the case floor if you take the smaller HDD rack out.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mem0man*


I've seen it mounted in the 5 1/2 bays and rigged to fit in that other 200mm fan placement in the roof. There is also a place you can fit it on the case floor if you take the smaller HDD rack out.


You cant fit an H70 on the floor because the hoses are too short. The H50 has longer hoses so that one might work.


----------



## tazbo28

Heres my Phantom. Its a new build. Im still trying to expiriment with cooling setups. I have the h50 as an exhaust at the moment. My mobo temps went down because of it. My cpu now sits at 31-32c idle though. If I set it up as an intake per corsair the numbers for mobo and cpu reverse. So either way im screwed on that one. I initially had two nzxt 200m fans top exhaust. I noticed that the one that came with the case really sucks. Its so low amp. The extra one I got seperately was a very high amp, so its tons better, but louder. I use it now solo top as exhaust. I also have two fans inside blowing to the back. The small fan is from the original 1090t cooler. Kinda loud, but i dont care. it works. The other below is the orginal h50 fan. I put two faster nzxt fans on the h50 in push/pull. So theres no difference. Front is a nzxt 140mm. This air from the front hardly gets to the inside of the case though since the hdisk bays are seriously impeding the airflow. I have moved the 200mm fan to the side as intake, along with one of the stock nzxt 120's as intake too. I may change this since i dont really like the temps so much.

Yes i realize there is some ghettoness about my cable hiding methods! LOL. Aint got much after this beast.







Also went ahead and tried to seal off the fans to the h50. noticed not much difference after though.

heres what im at with stock clock (this board sucks for oc'ing =/)

Hardware monitorITE IT8721
Voltage 011.68 Volts [0xEA] (+12V)
Voltage 14.98 Volts [0xED] (+5V)
Voltage 21.36 Volts [0x71] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 31.67 Volts [0x8B] (VIN3)
Voltage 42.70 Volts [0xE1] (VIN4)
Voltage 50.94 Volts [0x3F] (+3.3V)
Voltage 62.24 Volts [0xBB] (VIN6)
Voltage 70.91 Volts [0x4C] (VIN7)
Voltage 81.73 Volts [0x90] (VIN8)
Temperature 032°C (89°F) [0x20] (CPU)
Temperature 129°C (84°F) [0x1D] (Mainboard)
Fan 03629 RPM [0xBA] (CPU)
Fan 11619 RPM [0x1A1] (FANIN1)
Fan 21361 RPM [0x1F0] (FANIN2)
Hardware monitorAMD ATI FIREPRO V7800
Voltage 00.95 Volts [0x3B6] (VIN0)
Temperature 037°C (98°F) [0x25] (TMPIN0)


----------



## PaulWog

Anyone else having trouble with warranty? I made a thread in this section (case area). NZXT seems great about it... but idk if they'll ever get warranty stock in.


----------



## iamtwan

Well I jumped, my Phantom should be here before the weekend. Ill post some pics this weekend after I move everything over. So happy to get out of this 1200


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazbo28*


Heres my Phantom. Its a new build. Im still trying to expiriment with cooling setups. I have the h50 as an exhaust at the moment. My mobo temps went down because of it. My cpu now sits at 31-32c idle though. If I set it up as an intake per corsair the numbers for mobo and cpu reverse. So either way im screwed on that one. I initially had two nzxt 200m fans top exhaust. I noticed that the one that came with the case really sucks. Its so low amp. The extra one I got seperately was a very high amp, so its tons better, but louder. I use it now solo top as exhaust. I also have two fans inside blowing to the back. The small fan is from the original 1090t cooler. Kinda loud, but i dont care. it works. The other below is the orginal h50 fan. I put two faster nzxt fans on the h50 in push/pull. So theres no difference. Front is a nzxt 140mm. This air from the front hardly gets to the inside of the case though since the hdisk bays are seriously impeding the airflow. I have moved the 200mm fan to the side as intake, along with one of the stock nzxt 120's as intake too. I may change this since i dont really like the temps so much.

Yes i realize there is some ghettoness about my cable hiding methods! LOL. Aint got much after this beast.







Also went ahead and tried to seal off the fans to the h50. noticed not much difference after though.

heres what im at with stock clock (this board sucks for oc'ing =/)

Hardware monitorITE IT8721
Voltage 011.68 Volts [0xEA] (+12V)
Voltage 14.98 Volts [0xED] (+5V)
Voltage 21.36 Volts [0x71] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 31.67 Volts [0x8B] (VIN3)
Voltage 42.70 Volts [0xE1] (VIN4)
Voltage 50.94 Volts [0x3F] (+3.3V)
Voltage 62.24 Volts [0xBB] (VIN6)
Voltage 70.91 Volts [0x4C] (VIN7)
Voltage 81.73 Volts [0x90] (VIN8)
Temperature 032Â°C (89Â°F) [0x20] (CPU)
Temperature 129Â°C (84Â°F) [0x1D] (Mainboard)
Fan 03629 RPM [0xBA] (CPU)
Fan 11619 RPM [0x1A1] (FANIN1)
Fan 21361 RPM [0x1F0] (FANIN2)
Hardware monitorAMD ATI FIREPRO V7800
Voltage 00.95 Volts [0x3B6] (VIN0)
Temperature 037Â°C (98Â°F) [0x25] (TMPIN0)



That 80mm seems completely useless.

Also, just have to say it because I wrote the thread, but check out the "Photo" link in my sig.


----------



## tazbo28

yeah I think that maybe its not making much of a difference. I may move it, but dont know where, and its a 4 pin, so not many places. over the nb heatsink maybe?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazbo28;12935242*
> yeah I think that maybe its not making much of a difference. I may move it, but dont know where, and its a 4 pin, so not many places. over the nb heatsink maybe?


I think it'd be safe to say that's its not going to make enough difference, I'd just remove it.


----------



## TheReciever

Does anyone have some links for phantom mod's? I have a friend who just returned from the military and looking to get back into gaming, and whats to future proof himself maybe 2 years, something of a 6k budget.

I showed him this case and he loves it, so now just maximize its potential









I appreciate the help


----------



## MuzicFreq

Debating if I should buy this case and then buy a new sidepanel and fron bezel and resell my scout...


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;12936914*
> Debating if I should buy this case and then buy a new sidepanel and fron bezel and resell my scout...


Why buy a new side panel and bezel?


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;12939485*
> Why buy a new side panel and bezel?


well the rubber bushings for adding side fans ripped off of it and left some behind also the front doesnt have all the covers as I lost 3 when moving.


----------



## Shredicus

Well just pulled the trigger on a white one since newegg had a 20$ off promo


----------



## K10

What's the best way to mount an H50 in this case? (fan direction included)

I'm doing push/pull.


----------



## imh073p

I would say P/P rear exhaust or P/P intake in the 5.25 bays. I prefer exhaust on all cooling solutions because dumping hot air back into the case is not a good thing.


----------



## Chalderm

I mounted my H50 in the second 200mm fan spot in the top, if you go to page 26 in this thread fourth post there are pictures and dimensions for a top bracket I used sheet metal but you could use any sturdy fairly thin material you want. Good luck if you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## kevafk

Hello everyone, im new here.. here is some pictures my new NZXT Phantom white. Comments are welcome!



























Enermax Cluster 120mm fan








BitFenix 200mm fan in white








Enermax Abolish Vegas Duo 140mm fan


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12941973*
> Well just pulled the trigger on a white one since newegg had a 20$ off promo


ouch you get charged tax


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevafk;12945201*
> Hello everyone, im new here.. here is some pictures my new NZXT Phantom white. Comments are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BitFenix 200mm fan in white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enermax Cluster 120mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enermax Abolish Vegas Duo 140mm fan


Oh wow that's super nice!


----------



## K10

so for h50 push/pull is it better to have the push fan intaking into the case or the pull fan exhausting out of the case?


----------



## JoePhoto

Wow, I want those white fans, lol.


----------



## heybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12914264*
> Will the Xigmatek 200mm fan mount on the two top 200m mounts?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XigmaTek-XLF-F2006-200mm-Case-Fan-White-LEDs-/390186466042?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item5ad8ecfafa


I got mine to fit







Just have to hold your mouth right


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I'm a new proud owner of an NZXT phantom, I have a black one, do I need to post pics to be included in the list? I use it with an I5 2500k processor, which I can highly recommend.
I just wanted to ask if anyone has installed soundproofing in theirs? I ask because the fan on my HD 6870 is loud. Iv been considering an aftermarket cooler.
Awesome to see everyones modifications by the way


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heybob;12948182*
> I got mine to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to hold your mouth right


Sexy azz mother f'er! thanks so much! goona buy 2!!


----------



## heybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12948662*
> Sexy azz mother f'er! thanks so much! goona buy 2!!


You just have to force it past a fold in the sheet metal, then it just snaps in place. I also had to drill 2 new holes in the fan mounts, but that wasn't a big deal at all


----------



## Schnupper

I just got a White one myself







Good bye to my old POS case








Here Are pictures I took on my phone while putting it together









My Old case









































































































Sorry for the bad pictures. I plan on adding LED's to the two side fans and the rear exhaust fan







And hopefully getting a new PSU that is modular so i don't have 50 feet of extra cables in the back


----------



## TheReciever

any links for build logs?


----------



## Schnupper

I have not made a build long on the forums, but I do have spreadsheets of all my overclocks and benchmarks to go along with each overclock








I will take pictures with a GOOD camera when I get the chance


----------



## Grillozeth

I joined The club











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSekP5j7aCY&feature=channel_video_title[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Shredicus

Mine just arrived last night, and took me like 3 hours to strip my old case down and put this one together with the nice cable management, and WOW what a difference! I've always kinda cheaped out on cases, but good lord the features and build quality of this case are fantastic. I'll upload some crappy cell phone pics later

@Grillozeth, what fans are those on the side ports? the Appolish Vegas? They look really nice. How's the airflow on them?


----------



## Booty Warrior

So, I've somehow managed to chip the paint on the back of my Phantom side panel... it's tiny, barely noticeable, and yet it is irritating the **** out of me!

Any suggestions for some kind of black touch-up paint or something?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


So, I've somehow managed to chip the paint on the back of my Phantom side panel... it's tiny, barely noticeable, and yet it is irritating the **** out of me!

Any suggestions for some kind of black touch-up paint or something?


Just repaint the whole thing sand it all down, go for something unique. This is a good excuse to do so.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Just repaint the whole thing sand it all down, go for something unique. This is a good excuse to do so.


Yeah... well, that's a lot more work than I'm interested in.

It's so tiny! There has to be a quick fix!


----------



## Shredicus

black sharpy


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Will the Xigmatek 200mm fan mount on the two top 200m mounts?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XigmaTek-XLF-F...item5ad8ecfafa


Yes. It fits.

But you must work on the pre-drilled hole of xigmatek fan


----------



## Chewy

here's my rig guys


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;12984326*
> here's my rig guys


Looking good Chewy! welcome to the club!


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;12984326*
> here's my rig guys


Im curious (because ive seen a few pics already) why the SSD 2.5" are monted like that into this case?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamtwan;12985306*
> Im curious (because ive seen a few pics already) why the SSD 2.5" are monted like that into this case?


It's just a preference thing. He's got his mounted up with zipties. I mounted mine on the back of my drivebays out of sight with doubled over duct tape. A few people have mounted them in the spot like the pic above to show them off


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12985448*
> It's just a preference thing. He's got his mounted up with zipties. I mounted mine on the back of my drivebays out of sight with doubled over duct tape. A few people have mounted them in the spot like the pic above to show them off


This is spot on


----------



## Shredicus

Also, obligatory low quality cell phone pictures.



















Looks pretty standard atm, but I'm gonna pick up some neat white LED fans and eventually those awesome sleeved cables.


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12985448*
> It's just a preference thing. He's got his mounted up with zipties. I mounted mine on the back of my drivebays out of sight with doubled over duct tape. A few people have mounted them in the spot like the pic above to show them off


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12985501*
> This is spot on


I see. Thanks for the info.

Also arent there adapters for the the 2.5" in the small little HDD cage to the bottom left?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12985554*
> Also, obligatory low quality cell phone pictures.


I swear thats the second card ive seen in a phantom that looks slanted? how heavy is your card?


----------



## noshibby

anyone have any idea how to silence the hard drives in this case, the clicking is driving me mad, its quite audible with 4 hard drives in raid 5. I can actually feel it on the floor a few feet away from the computer.

also note that i'm about to ditch this case because of this, and the fact that im nearly out of room.


----------



## JoePhoto

For all of you with White Phantoms like me, I have one of my custom painted 5770's for sale in the For Sale forum. For you guys, I'll include the white 6-pin extension sleeve for it.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12986747*
> anyone have any idea how to silence the hard drives in this case, the clicking is driving me mad, its quite audible with 4 hard drives in raid 5. I can actually feel it on the floor a few feet away from the computer.
> 
> also note that i'm about to ditch this case because of this, and the fact that im nearly out of room.


1) Good speakers

2) Headphones

3) Go SSD, lol


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12986841*
> 3) Go SSD, lol


lol thats what I was going to say.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12986841*
> 1) Good speakers
> 
> 2) Headphones
> 
> 3) Go SSD, lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamtwan;12986852*
> lol thats what I was going to say.


Read my computer specs, have one. when solid state comes in a higher capacity than 240 gigs I will.

the most I could go is 7x240 and that will still only give me 1680 gigs-formatting and parity.

I'm nearly out of room on my 2.7 TB.

also note my computer is in my room and runs 24/7 so headphones all the time are a no go.

also im not wearing earplugs before you guys make that comment lol


----------



## moonmanas

Why should HDD's be more audible in this then any other case? And how can you be nearly out of room with 4 HDD's the standard spaces in the case lets you fit 7 without any modding. 8 if you want to put another in the very bottom of the front HDD bays. If that aint enuff you can put a few more between the SSD Bays and PSU, several more on top of that SSD bay and untold in the Optical bays, reckon you could get 20 in there......


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;12987014*
> Why should HDD's be more audible in this then any other case? Amd how can you be nearly out of room with 5 HDD's the standard spaces in the case lets you fit 7 without any modding. 8 if you want to put another in the very bottom of the front HDD bays. If that aint enuff you can put a few more between the SSD Bays and PSU, several more on top of that SSD bay and untold in the Optical bays, reckon you could get 20 in there......


I'm out of room in general, not just hard drives, my back panel is bulging from the cabling.

and for example in the p180 they are mounted in rubber grommets that dampens the vibration all you can hear is a slight click of the read head moving.

right now if I place a glass of water on the floor it will ripple from the movement.

also you may reckon you can get 20, but where are you going to plug them in? addon 1k raid card?, what about powering them.. separate case with a power supply to power them?


----------



## moonmanas

There are such things as External drives.....you could put 500 foot cabling on them and store the drives in the garden shed or garage


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;12987101*
> There are such things as External drives.....you could put 500 foot cabling on them and store the drives in the garden shed or garage


I'm currently undecided if I should dignify this statement with a response. So I will just save this spot in case I do.

edit: on a separate note, I re-read the directions and I was supposed to bend the brackets to get the hard drives in, which I did not do. So I took every one out individually and reset the pins in the rubber, it made a small difference but it's still not enough.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12986471*
> I swear thats the second card ive seen in a phantom that looks slanted? how heavy is your card?


haha that's a funny story. It's heavy, but the PCI slot on the MOBO is slightly slanted . Weird stuff


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12986970*
> Read my computer specs, have one. when solid state comes in a higher capacity than 240 gigs I will.
> 
> the most I could go is 7x240 and that will still only give me 1680 gigs-formatting and parity.
> 
> I'm nearly out of room on my 2.7 TB.
> 
> also note my computer is in my room and runs 24/7 so headphones all the time are a no go.
> 
> also im not wearing earplugs before you guys make that comment lol


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12981962*
> black sharpy


I actually tried this... I regret it now.

I wonder if scratch doctor would work.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12987055*
> I'm out of room in general, not just hard drives, my back panel is bulging from the cabling.
> 
> and for example in the p180 they are mounted in rubber grommets that dampens the vibration all you can hear is a slight click of the read head moving.
> 
> right now if I place a glass of water on the floor it will ripple from the movement.
> 
> also you may reckon you can get 20, but where are you going to plug them in? addon 1k raid card?, what about powering them.. separate case with a power supply to power them?


I had this problem and redid the wiring, just zip tied wires to different areas then before, and was able to fit much more back there...


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


I actually tried this... I regret it now.

I wonder if scratch doctor would work.










How could you possibly go wrong with a sharpy Anal Avenger?

Also, to the fellow with the ungodly HDD noise; check out dynamat sound deadening. You typivally use it to insulate your trunk if you have an aftermarket exhaust to kill exhaust drone. I'd do a layer around the interior of your case, and then another around the HDD cage and it should help a LOT


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Anyone recommend placing a fan on the floor of the case (where the smaller HDD cage was)?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12990195*
> How could you possibly go wrong with a sharpy Anal Avenger?


Haha, it's too dark! Now instead of a little white speck, I have a bigger dark speck.

I still don't know how this even happened in the first place. I've always been so careful with my baby


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12986747*
> anyone have any idea how to silence the hard drives in this case, the clicking is driving me mad, its quite audible with 4 hard drives in raid 5. I can actually feel it on the floor a few feet away from the computer.


Hmm, what model HDD's are they? Did they make the same noise in a previous case? "Clicking" is a hard drive problem. Vibration can happen from drive spin and can be minimized by rubber washers. Strange as I have my drives in Raid also; 2x 300GB VRaptors (Raid0) and 4x 1TB WD Blacks (Raid1), yet have no "Clicking" or vibration at all. Possibly, your hard drives are not held tight enough and thus causing a pronounced vibration.

You may try putting screws with rubber washers, instead of the stock clips, which would hold the drives more solid and absorb the vibrations. I did this for my water cooling reservoir/pump in the 5.25 drive bays as the case's quick clips weren't holding the tank tight enough and caused a _slight_ vibration. Not vibrating the floor several feet away though







.

Any pics of how you laid things out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12986747*
> also note that i'm about to ditch this case because of this, and the fact that im nearly out of room.


Well, this case is a mid to full case. If you're going to keep adding hardware you may want to get a true Full Tower like the Corsair 800D or Silverstone Raven. Those are much taller, wider and more customizable. Very popular with extreme modders. Of course, they are MUCH more expensive. However, they may help to reduce your whining and space issues.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark;12991636*
> However, they may help to reduce your whining and space issues.


Haha I misread this at first.

Just wanted to ask about this now that I think about it... Does anybody hate those hard drive "screws" as much as I do? Any time I tried putting a drive in those little metal parts would just come out of the rubber piece.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12990195*
> How could you possibly go wrong with a sharpy Anal Avenger?
> 
> Also, to the fellow with the ungodly HDD noise; check out dynamat sound deadening. You typivally use it to insulate your trunk if you have an aftermarket exhaust to kill exhaust drone. I'd do a layer around the interior of your case, and then another around the HDD cage and it should help a LOT


I thought about it, but there isn't much room now, let alone when I watercool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark;12991636*
> Hmm, what model HDD's are they? Did they make the same noise in a previous case? "Clicking" is a hard drive problem. Vibration can happen from drive spin and can be minimized by rubber washers. Strange as I have my drives in Raid also; 2x 300GB VRaptors (Raid0) and 4x 1TB WD Blacks (Raid1), yet have no "Clicking" or vibration at all. Possibly, your hard drives are not held tight enough and thus causing a pronounced vibration.
> 
> You may try putting screws with rubber washers, instead of the stock clips, which would hold the drives more solid and absorb the vibrations. I did this for my water cooling reservoir/pump in the 5.25 drive bays as the case's quick clips weren't holding the tank tight enough and caused a _slight_ vibration. Not vibrating the floor several feet away though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any pics of how you laid things out?
> 
> Well, this case is a mid to full case. If you're going to keep adding hardware you may want to get a true Full Tower like the Corsair 800D or Silverstone Raven. Those are much taller, wider and more customizable. Very popular with extreme modders. Of course, they are MUCH more expensive. However, they may help to reduce your whining and space issues.


it's not hard drive failure, I'm aware of the clicking noise of a failing hard drive. this is just the read head movement, its just amplified because there are 4 of them doing it at once. as I edited one of my other posts resetting all the pins back into the rubber has made a noticeable difference, it has become much more dampened now. (and the floor vibration has subsided as a result)

but you can touch an outside panel and feel the motion from the spinning of the platters.

and I was actually looking at the raven 2 today, the one downfall is that it only has 3 hard drive bays, and I have 5 hard drives. (ssd would be easy to relocate anywhere though)

images of how its currently sitting.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12992259*
> I thought about it, but there isn't much room now, let alone when I watercool.
> 
> it's not hard drive failure, I'm aware of the clicking noise of a failing hard drive. this is just the read head movement, its just amplified because there are 4 of them doing it at once. as I edited one of my other posts resetting all the pins back into the rubber has made a noticeable difference, it has become much more dampened now. (and the floor vibration has subsided as a result)
> 
> but you can touch an outside panel and feel the motion from the spinning of the platters.
> 
> and I was actually looking at the raven 2 today, the one downfall is that it only has 3 hard drive bays, and I have 5 hard drives. (ssd would be easy to relocate anywhere though)
> 
> images of how its currently sitting.


Dynamat Xtreme is 44mil thick, and said to be 10x as effective as the regular stuff. I'm telling you man, if you strip that sucker down, dynamat it, then spray paint the dynamat black you'll never even know its there.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;12992448*
> Dynamat Xtreme is 44mil thick, and said to be 10x as effective as the regular stuff. I'm telling you man, if you strip that sucker down, dynamat it, then spray paint the dynamat black you'll never even know its there.


I looked it up, perhaps I will buy some and give it a try, also its .067" or 1.7mm thick.

44mm would be extremely thick.

I'm going to look into selling my 4 1tb drives and instead buy 2x 3tb drives and a silverstone raven rv02 as well.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12992534*
> I looked it up, perhaps I will buy some and give it a try, also its .067" or 1.7mm thick.
> 
> 44mm would be extremely thick.
> 
> I'm going to look into selling my 4 1tb drives and instead buy 2x 3tb drives and a silverstone raven rv02 as well.


Hrm, this is where I got that number from.

http://www.b-quiet.com/dynamat.html
Quote:


> Dynamat Xtreme® is 1.12mm (44mil)










Numbers enrage me

In other news, I managed to blow an obnoxious amount of money in the past hour on case accessories. Having internet at work is a dangerous thing :0

Bought one of those goofy WireMate things too, I'll have to see how that goes...


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12992259*
> I thought about it, but there isn't much room now, let alone when I watercool.
> 
> it's not hard drive failure, I'm aware of the clicking noise of a failing hard drive. this is just the read head movement, its just amplified because there are 4 of them doing it at once. as I edited one of my other posts resetting all the pins back into the rubber has made a noticeable difference, it has become much more dampened now. (and the floor vibration has subsided as a result)
> 
> but you can touch an outside panel and feel the motion from the spinning of the platters.
> 
> and I was actually looking at the raven 2 today, the one downfall is that it only has 3 hard drive bays, and I have 5 hard drives. (ssd would be easy to relocate anywhere though)
> 
> images of how its currently sitting.


Nice clean build noshibby. Yea, the back wiring is pretty full on mine too. Cases now need like 2 or more inches width wise on the back side to accommodate all the wiring we builders do today.

You could try using sound dampening on the bottom of the case and the side doors as it would help absorb the vibrations even more, but there are so many mesh openings on the Phantom that some noise would still get out. You could close or seal the openings too... depends how quiet you want to get it.

Seems like every case has it's pro's and con's. Just a matter of what fits your needs the best. This case is good for air cooling and entry level water cooling, but has it's limits when it comes to more complex systems.

If money is no object you could go with a custom made case like these: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/552564-woohoo-finished-wc-build.html#post6884342


----------



## InerTia*

Way anxious to get mine! Definitely the next case I will own. My Guardian 921 is getting pretty cramped in triple crossfireX.


----------



## segdoh

My Phantom has arrived! Now just need to decide on a CPU, cooler and GPU and I can build.


----------



## SaintDragon

I had same problem with "clicking" hdd. And in my case, bigger hdd cage was to blame. It kind of rattles from hdd vibration. But I only have 1 hdd, so I moved it to smaller cage and problem is gone.
Btw, I also hate hdd rack fixing system. It's a bit hard to put drive in while keep all pins in rubbers.


----------



## Schnupper

Has anyone added lights to their stock fans? I was looking at doing it but the fans casing seems very thin


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnupper;12999323*
> Has anyone added lights to their stock fans? I was looking at doing it but the fans casing seems very thin


http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?8223-Changing-the-on-off-and-FC-leds&p=53427#post53427

like that? He swapped the blue ones on the top 200mm for reds.


----------



## unit_86

Has anyone done a 360 rad in the top of there case i cant find many people that have done it.
I will be doing it this weekend i hope so if anyone has any tip i would really appreciate the help.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unit_86*


Has anyone done a 360 rad in the top of there case i cant find many people that have done it.
I will be doing it this weekend i hope so if anyone has any tip i would really appreciate the help.


I have done it in my phantom. It fits perfectly.


----------



## unit_86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I have done it in my phantom. It fits perfectly.


Do yu have any pics of how you did it?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unit_86*


Do yu have any pics of how you did it?


yes I do.

here you go









there are holes drilled under the front panel things.


----------



## fanaddict

Does a CM Hyper 212+ fit in this case with all case fans attached?

Edit, also, can you switch the top 200mm fans with 120mms?


----------



## puffsNasco

hey guys i have a LED replacment 200mm fan but where do i connect the led light i have a connector donno where to plug it in


----------



## unit_86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


yes I do.

here you go









there are holes drilled under the front panel things.




















Sweet thanks..
my problem is i have a thick rad so i think i might have to cut the top of case


----------



## Pikoy

that is my phantom







put on some nzxt lights and they look kickass during dark


----------



## alpsie

I´ve had the white phantom chase for about two weeks now, but the top fan the one with leds, it still works but the LED does not, anyone had this similar issue and know of a fix ?

---
edit

haah thats embarrassing turned out there is a button at the top right side on the back of the case that turns of the led ^^; NWM


----------



## mem0man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13009958*
> I´ve had the white phantom chase for about two weeks now, but the top fan the one with leds, it still works but the LED does not, anyone had this similar issue and know of a fix ?
> 
> ---
> edit
> 
> haah thats embarrassing turned out there is a button at the top right side on the back of the case that turns of the led ^^; NWM


It's always the button.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;13004585*
> Does a CM Hyper 212+ fit in this case with all case fans attached?
> 
> Edit, also, can you switch the top 200mm fans with 120mms?


cant have a 200mm fan mounted in the side pannel, when you have a 212+

sadly found that out when I had ordered one and tried hehe


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;13007287*
> 
> that is my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put on some nzxt lights and they look kickass during dark


get dem' cables sleeved white!!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13012005*
> get dem' cables sleeved white!!


yeah still looking for white sleeves here in the Philippines since murder modz is no longer available here







btw also getting the side panel modded and i will update the picture after i get it done


----------



## fanaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13011757*
> cant have a 200mm fan mounted in the side pannel, when you have a 212+
> 
> sadly found that out when I had ordered one and tried hehe


Ah, that's a shame. Thanks.

This case looks awesome except for that and the fan sizing issue.


----------



## Shredicus

welllll, tried to mod my case like JoEphoto did and botched the paint job. Time to sand this panel down and start from scratch I guess :O


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13004794*
> hey guys i have a LED replacment 200mm fan but where do i connect the led light i have a connector donno where to plug it in


i figure it out where the LED pins connect to (to the button!) but now i have 2 LED pins How or where do i connect the 2nd one?


----------



## Phantom95

How can I join the club?


----------



## esproductions

I update the owners list every 2 weeks or so and I'll add you on then


----------



## Sophath

I just bought the case today lol. I will be posting some pictures once my whole setup is ready. Just need a few more parts


----------



## Phantom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;13015639*
> I update the owners list every 2 weeks or so and I'll add you on then


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Shredicus

Ok so I'm repainting my side panel (white) after botching a mod. Got somequality paint and primer. I sanded it down pretty well and gave it a few coats of primer, but it turned out a little uneven in one spot. Should I sand the primer down a bit before I put on the glossy white paint?


----------



## Riott77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13018139*
> Ok so I'm repainting my side panel (white) after botching a mod. Got somequality paint and primer. I sanded it down pretty well and gave it a few coats of primer, but it turned out a little uneven in one spot. Should I sand the primer down a bit before I put on the glossy white paint?


If it's just a little uneven, like dust in the primer, i'd start with some 000 steel wool. That's usually enough to even out a small rough spot, and not a bad idea to use between coats anyway. Just be gentle to start and you might not even have to spot prime.

And add me to the list as well. Got the case a few weeks ago and have been loving it. Had to get a RMA for a new fan controller though, which are out of stock







. Gotta save a little cash and i'm gonna get a H70 and start overclocking and modding the case. I saw a few people that have removed the front hdd rack...i'm gonna try putting the small hdd mount upsidedown in it's place. Just gotta wait till the wife's outta the house for the day....


----------



## Bobicon

I just purchased a NZXT phantom Black and now I am racking my brain to figure out what heat sink will work with the 200mm side fan on.

I was looking at the Geminii S but I don't know how well that will cool a 955 at 3.6 GHz running at 1.35v.

Does anyone know how well the Geminii S works with quad cores or will I have to use a 92mm heat sink?

Any help would be appreciated.

Also would 2x120mm fans on the side or 1x120mm fan on the side work with a hyper 212+ because I would go with that if that will work.


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13019630*
> I just purchased a NZXT phantom Black and now I am racking my brain to figure out what heat sink will work with the 200mm side fan on.
> 
> I was looking at the Geminii S but I don't know how well that will cool a 955 at 3.6 GHz running at 1.35v.
> 
> Does anyone know how well the Geminii S works with quad cores or will I have to use a 92mm heat sink?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Also would 2x120mm fans on the side or 1x120mm fan on the side work with a hyper 212+ because I would go with that if that will work.


Corsair H50


----------



## ?evil?

Hi guys!

I'm glad to say that my Phantom is every thing that i was looking for!
Tons of space and extremely good looking









Can anyone add to me list please, I have the RED
















Pictures of my rig


----------



## rumbled

The NZXT is the best case I have ever owned!!!


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


i figure it out where the LED pins connect to (to the button!) but now i have 2 LED pins How or where do i connect the 2nd one?
























You don`t need to connect second one... Just SHORT IT !! We had same Q some pages back...

Found IT LINK

And look my rig Pics, I did some pics for that


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Corsair H50


I've already used a H50 before and I was not impressed with the results I am looking for a air cooler mainly.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi, i wanted some info if the cpu cooler will fit in this case. the cooler is Prolimatech Megahalems RevB.

will it fit with the side fan or will it fit without the side fan?
and if its a god cooler to go with for an i7 950?(some ppl Recommended it)


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


hi, i wanted some info if the cpu cooler will fit in this case. the cooler is Prolimatech Megahalems RevB.

will it fit with the side fan or will it fit without the side fan?
and if its a god cooler to go with for an i7 950?(some ppl Recommended it)


You only got 142mm clearance with the side fan and filter on for a heatsink.

And the Prolimatech Megahalems RevB is 158mm so it won't fit.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


You only got 142mm clearance with the side fan and filter on for a heatsink.

And the Prolimatech Megahalems RevB is 158mm so it won't fit.


thanks for the info


----------



## puffsNasco

thx man


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


You only got 142mm clearance with the side fan and filter on for a heatsink.

And the Prolimatech Megahalems RevB is 158mm so it won't fit.


do you know how much clearance will there be without the side fan?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

For those of you talking about heatsinks why not go for the thermalright HR-02, I use it in mine and it's awesome, I use it fanless cause I'm going for silence, my 2500k never goes above 45 with it.
Anyone know whether an aftermarket gpu cooler on my 6870 will be more silent than just installing sound damping?


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


do you know how much clearance will there be without the side fan?


around 180mm.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


Also would 2x120mm fans on the side or 1x120mm fan on the side work with a hyper 212+ because I would go with that if that will work.


sadly no it wont fit.
least I havnt got it to fit yet.

---
has anyone added more LEDS to this case, and wired it to the button at the back of the case, so you can turn it on and off?


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


sadly no it wont fit.
least I havnt got it to fit yet.

---
has anyone added more LEDS to this case, and wired it to the button at the back of the case, so you can turn it on and off?


Ugh, I may just have to grab a 92mm heat sink then just so it will fit.

Any have any opinions on this cooler compared to the 212+?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233081

EDIT:
Or the Hyper N520?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=hyper%20N520


----------



## alpsie

if you can find a 200mm x 200mm x 20 fan for your side pannel, then you can use the hyper 212+ or a noctura D14.http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/33818-nzxt-phantom-how-to-fit-200mm-fan-on-sidepanel-with-nh-d14-no-modding-req/


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13027082*
> if you can find a 200mm x 200mm x 20 fan for your side pannel, then you can use the hyper 212+ or a noctura D14.http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/33818-nzxt-phantom-how-to-fit-200mm-fan-on-sidepanel-with-nh-d14-no-modding-req/


I just bought the Xigmatek 200X200X20 fan on newegg I will test it with my hyper 212+ before I go for the Hyper N520 I guess.

Everything should be here by Monday so I will know then.

EDIT:

Oh, I didn't realize you mounted it on the 230mm fan holes so it sits in deeper allowing more space.

Good thing I bought the Xigmatek first lol.

2ND EDIT:

Also just noticed, I won't be able to use a dust filter.

So I guess my original plain is still in effect with the hyper N520, thanks though.


----------



## Pikoy

if its cool add me up to the list

























CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
MB: Biostar Extreme edition TA890FXE
RAM: Corsair Dominator 8GB
VC: 2 SLI Nvidia GeForce GTX480 
HDD: Western digital 1TB, 400 GB Samsung
PSU: Silverstone 1200W strider plus 
Case: NZXT Phantom
Monitor: Benq 24" Wide 1080P
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder
Keyboard: Logitech G15
Others: XSPC water cooling on CPU only


----------



## McIvero

Hello all,

I have just ordered a brand spanking new Phantom (white), and I would like to extend my thanks to all users of this forum for helping me decide on how I am going to set it up







My 2.5 days of cruising around on this forum has definitely helped me choose this case over the HAF X I was originally going for







Your ideas and inputs regarding setup, modifications etc. have been a great inspiration - so thanks again!

Pics etc once I actually have it and have started working on it/putting it together.

Later all!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McIvero*


Hello all,

I have just ordered a brand spanking new Phantom (white), and I would like to extend my thanks to all users of this forum for helping me decide on how I am going to set it up







My 2.5 days of cruising around on this forum has definitely helped me choose this case over the HAF X I was originally going for







Your ideas and inputs regarding setup, modifications etc. have been a great inspiration - so thanks again!

Pics etc once I actually have it and have started working on it/putting it together.

Later all!


Congrats on picking a Ferrari case over an SUV









Also, just been considering removing my fanblocking HDD bay as I only use a SSD + 1 TB drive. How do you do it? Do you have to pop the rivets out? Does that make it impossible to reinstall?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13019630*
> I just purchased a NZXT phantom Black and now I am racking my brain to figure out what heat sink will work with the 200mm side fan on.
> 
> I was looking at the Geminii S but I don't know how well that will cool a 955 at 3.6 GHz running at 1.35v.
> 
> Does anyone know how well the Geminii S works with quad cores or will I have to use a 92mm heat sink?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Also would 2x120mm fans on the side or 1x120mm fan on the side work with a hyper 212+ because I would go with that if that will work.


I dont know about the Geminii but I have the H70 which I know you dont like but I am running my CPU exactly the same as yours and I am running at 34C under load.


----------



## SankathalasNeo

Brazil has Phantom´s too!!!
Here is mine



















As we all know, the Phantom does not fit the H50 + 200mm original side fan, but I tried the way it is on the photos and my temperatures did not change a little, and also my internal case temperature decreased 3~4 degrees with the side fan...

Enjoy my Phantom, and feel free to comment!


----------



## Shredicus

Very nice


----------



## drew2128

What fans would you recommend I want a side fan and do you recommend a second top fan? If so which brand can I get for the top besides nzxt? any other option?

Clearance with cooler wouldnt be a problem


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew2128*


What fans would you recommend I want a side fan and do you recommend a second top fan? If so which brand can I get for the top besides nzxt? any other option?

Clearance with cooler wouldnt be a problem


Only NZXTs 200mm fan will fit in the phantom case. You can however get other fans and mod them to fit. Im not sure but the CM 200mm fans wich are available with red or blue led *might* fit but only with 2 screws as you can se in this picture. This wouldnt be a problem (atleast for me) because i doubt it will fall of with only 2 screws anyway. As for the side panel, make sure that your heatsink isnt to high for a 200x200mm fan. I got a NH-D14 and i had to use a special fan that is only 20mm high (most fans are 30mm high) to make it fit and i dont have a single mm to spare. You got about 180mm clearance in the case and the NH-D14 is 160mm high (+ a 20mm high fan) wich makes it 180mm so i can't use the dustfilter.
So if you got a heatsink that isnt too big, ide recomend getting the original 200mm NZXT fans. A second top fan will ofc improve your airflow, its up to you to decide if its needed or not. A side fan is very useful imo since it helps cooling both the graphic card and the cpu.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Now i have a question of my own about the top 200mm fan that they include with the Phantom. Its not very easy to describe but it seems like the fan blades isnt put on straight on the motor wich causes it to "wobble" or whatever i should call it. Could this affect the performance and do you think i could get a new replacement fan? Who do i contact about this? The reseller or NZXT?


----------



## r3vo1ution1991

Here's mine:


















Unfortunately because of the Hyper 212+ I won't be able to put one of those huge side fans in it :/


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3vo1ution1991;13054217*
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately because of the Hyper 212+ I won't be able to put one of those huge side fans in it :/


C'mon dude, clean it up!


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3vo1ution1991;13054217*
> Unfortunately because of the Hyper 212+ I won't be able to put one of those huge side fans in it :/


http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/957782-nzxt-phantom-how-fit-200mm-fan.html#post12624242

This should work with the hyper 212+ aswell since the heigth of the heatsink is 159mm


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k;13053957*
> Only NZXTs 200mm fan will fit in the phantom case. You can however get other fans and mod them to fit. Im not sure but the CM 200mm fans wich are available with red or blue led *might* fit but only with 2 screws as you can se in this picture. This wouldnt be a problem (atleast for me) because i doubt it will fall of with only 2 screws anyway. As for the side panel, make sure that your heatsink isnt to high for a 200x200mm fan. I got a NH-D14 and i had to use a special fan that is only 20mm high (most fans are 30mm high) to make it fit and i dont have a single mm to spare. You got about 180mm clearance in the case and the NH-D14 is 160mm high (+ a 20mm high fan) wich makes it 180mm so i can't use the dustfilter.
> So if you got a heatsink that isnt too big, ide recomend getting the original 200mm NZXT fans. A second top fan will ofc improve your airflow, its up to you to decide if its needed or not. A side fan is very useful imo since it helps cooling both the graphic card and the cpu.


I was actually able to wedge my Xigmatek 200mm in the top fan slot where the stock 200mm comes without using any screws. If fits very snugly and it's perfectly flush. It doesnt rattle or wiggle or anything. Really surprised me o.0


----------



## heybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredicus;13055089*
> i was actually able to wedge my xigmatek 200mm in the top fan slot where the stock 200mm comes without using any screws. If fits very snugly and it's perfectly flush. It doesnt rattle or wiggle or anything. Really surprised me o.0


x2 but I decided to add the screws after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heybob;12948182*
> i got mine to fit :d just have to hold your mouth right


----------



## r3vo1ution1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne;13054897*
> C'mon dude, clean it up!


unfortunately I'm new to this and therefore terrible at cable management...when I'm out at a friends house next time LANing or something I'll have them show me how to clean up the cables


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k;13054094*
> Now i have a question of my own about the top 200mm fan that they include with the Phantom. Its not very easy to describe but it seems like the fan blades isnt put on straight on the motor wich causes it to "wobble" or whatever i should call it. Could this affect the performance and do you think i could get a new replacement fan? Who do i contact about this? The reseller or NZXT?


Call NZXT and they'll replace it without question for free.
Just tell them it has a faulty bearing.









EDIT:
I still haven't posted a picture of mine. lol
I probably won't until summer since it needs to be repainted.

Any recommendations for the paint brand to use for the exterior of the case?


----------



## Shredicus

Get some nice automotive paint.


----------



## iamtwan

Add me to the club!


----------



## Shredicus

Very nice and congrats! I cant help but getting a sudden urge to paint those ugly noctua fans every time I see them though









I love the look of the towers themself though, looks like a battering ram or something


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13056453*
> Very nice and congrats! I cant help but getting a sudden urge to paint those ugly noctua fans every time I see them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of the towers themself though, looks like a battering ram or something


yeah I hate it too! I actually picked up a few extra NZXT 140 & 120 fans I was going to swap them out before i realized they wont work!









So im thinking about either painting the Noctua ones or making some cuts to the NZXT ones to allow the mounting clip to go on.


----------



## Shredicus

If you paint them make sure you use the bare minimum it takes to coat the blades, and do it veryyyy evenly to avoid fan wobble.

Just recently finished cutting the 200mm mounting brackets off my window and painting the lower dual 120mm fan panel black for contrast, much like joephoto. Looks pretty sharp so far, just got to touch the paint up a bit.

going for all white LEDs, so if anyone has experience with swapping the blue LEDs out of the fan controller and power/reset button areas I'd really appreciate some help.


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13056728*
> going for all white LEDs, so if anyone has experience with swapping the blue LEDs out of the fan controller and power/reset button areas I'd really appreciate some help.


Doing the same yet I failed to do so twice on the fan controller...so sad









My soldering iron is cheap and has a big tip.


----------



## rumbled

Please add me!!!


----------



## drew2128

1.Do most people put the pull fan on the outside of the case or both inside with the radiator?

2. The H70 will be set up to push air from inside the case into the radiator then pull out right?


----------



## rumbled

Drew I actually changed mine after I took the pics. But the recommendation is to have a push pull configuration into the case.


----------



## K10

Hey guys, I posted a bunch of updates on my Phantom Build Log. Could you please give me some feedback?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/975943-couldnt-wait-bulldozer-asrock-p67-extreme4.html

Thanks


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rumbled;13057915*
> the recommendation is to have a push pull configuration into the case.


Wrong, have push/pull exhausting.

Source: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/612436-official-corsair-h50-h70-club.html#post7690988
Quote:


> The personal feelings of myself and most people in this forum are to ignore Corsairs advice, and configure the fan as EXHAUST.


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13059169*
> Wrong, have push/pull exhausting.
> 
> Source: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/612436-official-corsair-h50-h70-club.html#post7690988


What exactly are you saying? I have push/pull blowing into the case in mine.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;13059220*
> What exactly are you saying? I have push/pull blowing into the case in mine.


Make it exhaust, your just pushing hot air into the case. Exhaust is pushing air out at the back for a reason.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


Call NZXT and they'll replace it without question for free.
Just tell them it has a faulty bearing.










The top fan is a FS-200RB, not a FN-200RB right?


----------



## bstover17

I just ordered a black phantom for my upcoming sandy bridge build. I need about $410 left to purchase parts and I have the rest. I will keep you guys updated!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bstover17*


I just ordered a black phantom for my upcoming sandy bridge build. I need about $410 left to purchase parts and I have the rest. I will keep you guys updated!


Please do!







~Rowey (_Black Phantom Owner_)


----------



## preet27

Hey all you guys, i am thinking of ordering a black phantom case, i have a few questions can you guys plz answer these :-

1. I just wanted to know that are these cabby's scratch prone, looking at the glossy finish in the pics and quite a lot of owners pics as well, it does look like that they are very scratch prone.

2. Also does the white phantom cabinet gets dirty fast, i mean starts loosing it's shine and color fast, like in a few months time ?


----------



## iStriker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Make it exhaust, your just pushing hot air into the case. Exhaust is pushing air out at the back for a reason.


Well I've tested mine, both intake and exhaust and the best configuration, in idle and full load temps is intake push-pull. So I think you kinda have to test it and see what is the best configuration in your system, since apparently it depends on what components you are running.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iStriker*


Well I've tested mine, both intake and exhaust and the best configuration, in idle and full load temps is intake push-pull. So I think you kinda have to test it and see what is the best configuration in your system, since apparently it depends on what components you are running.


Push pull intake will be better for your CPU temps, but its pushing hot air back into the case from the graphics card. All hot air makes its way to the back top end of the case, thats why the exhaust spot is where it is. You must be silly to think otherwise.

EDIT: It's just messing up all the airflow. I'd suggest you really think about the matter in hand and revise your decision to intake rear exhaust air back into your case.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *preet27*


Hey all you guys, i am thinking of ordering a black phantom case, i have a few questions can you guys plz answer these :-

1. I just wanted to know that are these cabby's scratch prone, looking at the glossy finish in the pics and quite a lot of owners pics as well, it does look like that they are very scratch prone.

2. Also does the white phantom cabinet gets dirty fast, i mean starts loosing it's shine and color fast, like in a few months time ?


ive had a white one for a month, give or take, and i can't see any fingerprints or dust on it atall. Obviously, black hair will show alot but hey, not like you need to use a pressure washer to get rid of hair/a little dust. My phantom still looks great and i havnt noticed any decrease in "shinyness". Well it is kindof new still. The case is powder painted and i got the feeling that its very stong. You will see fingerprints easier on the black phantom but i also think that the flash from the camera brings it out more so you shouldnt rely on pictures. It most likely looks much better irl.
I was going to get the black phantom first, but they were out of stock at the store, and i couldnt wait for new ones to come in and im very happy that i got the white one. Imo white cases look relly nice and is easier to keep clean and ide choose the white version any day now.








Note: im not saying that the black one is ugly... Ide love the phantom case in any color, it just comes down to personal preferences. So get it in any color you like and im pretty sure you will love it. Hope my personal opinion will help you to decide


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi, so i was wondering if this mod was done or not or if it is possible probably yes?

so the phanthom case has a switch at the back of the case to turn off the top fan led. so my question is, the top fan must have an another wire that is for the led that is connected to that switch, because when you turn off the switch the fan still is running. Than the mod would be if it possible to connect any external light source like Cold Cathode so to be turn off or on from that switch?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13068969*
> hi, so i was wondering if this mod was done or not or if it is possible probably yes?
> 
> so the phanthom case has a switch at the back of the case to turn off the top fan led. so my question is, the top fan must have an another wire that is for the led that is connected to that switch, because when you turn off the switch the fan still is running. Than the mod would be if it possible to connect any external light source like Cold Cathode so to be turn off or on from that switch?


Most cold caths come with their own on/off switch so I'd imagine if you spliced it with the button's wiring (I think it just plugs into the fan with a 2 pin connector) you could probably do it. No wizz with wiring though


----------



## rumbled

Roweyi7 I would have thought the exact same thing. However most of the reviews and Cosair recommends that you exhaust into the case. It goes against everything I know about air circulation. I'll post the instructions from Corsair later... I switched the fans to outake as you suggested and I havent seen a difference in temps underload or at idle. I suppose it would depend on how much heat is coming off your video cards then through the radiator which isnt exactly ideal. I would think that intake into the case would lower CPU temps but raise the overall temp of everything in the case? IMHO


----------



## Shredicus

Here's some crappy cell phone pics. All white LEDs! Just waiting on my 2 120mm for the lower panel, my white cable extensions, and the stuff I ordered to change out the fan controller, on/off switch and 200mm fan blue LEDs for whites.



















Terrible phone pics make it look blue, but all the lights are white

Dont mind the giant black thing on the right, that's just my stupid phone clip I forgot to move....


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rumbled;13069058*
> I would think that intake into the case would lower CPU temps but raise the overall temp of everything in the case? IMHO


Totally agree on that!!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rumbled*


Roweyi7 I would have thought the exact same thing. However most of the reviews and Cosair recommends that you exhaust into the case. It goes against everything I know about air circulation. I'll post the instructions from Corsair later... I switched the fans to outake as you suggested and I havent seen a difference in temps underload or at idle. I suppose it would depend on how much heat is coming off your video cards then through the radiator which isnt exactly ideal. I would think that intake into the case would lower CPU temps but raise the overall temp of everything in the case? IMHO


It's bringing unnecessary, stupid amounts of heat into the case. End of


----------



## esproductions

Who wants to make the front page FAQ?


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Here's some crappy cell phone pics. All white LEDs! Just waiting on my 2 120mm for the lower panel, my white cable extensions, and the stuff I ordered to change out the fan controller, on/off switch and 200mm fan blue LEDs for whites.

Terrible phone pics make it look blue, but all the lights are white

Dont mind the giant black thing on the right, that's just my stupid phone clip I forgot to move....


Dang thats looking really good!


----------



## iamtwan

Anyone know of a good 5.25" Fan Mount/Bracket that itll go good in the Phantom? Im looking to add a higher intake fan, keeping the door open for a bit and see if it improves any temps.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Who wants to make the front page FAQ?










I think we should all contribute to it. Ill sort out a banner


----------



## unit_86

Hey guys i was asking about 360 rads a few pages back i put the standard 40 mm thick rad in my case was pretty easy if u dont mind hacking up a case.








I added a few crappy pics for you as well.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unit_86*


Hey guys i was asking about 360 rads a few pages back i put the standard 40 mm thick rad in my case was pretty easy if u dont mind hacking up a case.








I added a few crappy pics for you as well.


Just wow.


----------



## unit_86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Just wow.


Not bad for my first build?
Was a bit scary google helped a lot.. lol


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unit_86;13075810*
> Hey guys i was asking about 360 rads a few pages back i put the standard 40 mm thick rad in my case was pretty easy if u dont mind hacking up a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a few crappy pics for you as well.


Very slick! Just wondering, how did you go about removing the primary HDD cage directly in front of the fan?


----------



## unit_86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13076213*
> Very slick! Just wondering, how did you go about removing the primary HDD cage directly in front of the fan?


Umm it was i while ago when i did it but im pretty sure you just drill out the pop rivets from memory.. only takes 5 mins.


----------



## Shredicus

Alright, sounds good.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I'll be sanding down my case soon. What color should I use?
I have the black PCB and don't plan on painting that.

Perhaps I should go with glossy white and a dull black?
Need input! I'll have too much time over the new few months to just sit around.


----------



## Shredicus

For some reason am totally obsessed with Black and Orange, so that's my suggestion :O


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13077449*
> For some reason am totally obsessed with Black and Orange, so that's my suggestion :O


Hmm, maybe. I won't be painting for a least a month so you have time to influence me. lol
I wouldn't be in this situation if my case was stored correctly. =P


----------



## Shredicus

Yeah I totally botched painting the area around my lower 120mm fans black and got overspray all over the side panel, so I had to sand that whole bastard down and repaint it. Still gotta put on one last coat of gloss enamel


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13077627*
> Yeah I totally botched painting the area around my lower 120mm fans black and got overspray all over the side panel, so I had to sand that whole bastard down and repaint it. Still gotta put on one last coat of gloss enamel


Ah, that sucks. I got my case with paint chipped and surface rust on it; compliments of Tiger Direct.
Nice, right?

Would it be a better idea to powder coat it instead of just using spray paint & brush? So many options. D:


----------



## Shredicus

Wow, that blows. Rust on a new case. Honestly, it was a pretty big pain in the ass getting the paint really even with rattlecans, even following professional tips like setting them in hot water, and using a pistol grip. I sanded the primer and each coat of paint to get it really even. Then again, this was my first time using rattlecans so I think I sprayed it a little to thick in some areas.

If you can find a reasonable powdercoating shop nearby, you can get it done cheaply and very nicely.


----------



## Rowey

Paint it matte black


----------



## alpsie

when you painted it, did you just sanddown all surfaces? like the top and front panels?

oh, and do anyone have an idea where you can buy similar metal mesh that is used for these cases?


----------



## Sa1nT

I bought the phantom case, and i also bought the AMD phenom II x2 555 BE proccy, now i am looking for the best motherboard to overclock it to it's max potential and also which has enough connections for cabby fans on it, Any suggestions for that, which mobo would go with this cabby and my need to overclock the 555 BE, cos i wanna unlock the hell out of it. for that i have also invested in a very good power supply corsair HX650w. i will only be using a single GPU with it, any suggestions fellow owners, which one would you guys recommend.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sa1nT*


I bought the phantom case, and i also bought the AMD phenom II x2 555 BE proccy, now i am looking for the best motherboard to overclock it to it's max potential and also which has enough connections for cabby fans on it, Any suggestions for that, which mobo would go with this cabby and my need to overclock the 555 BE, cos i wanna unlock the hell out of it. for that i have also invested in a very good power supply corsair HX650w. i will only be using a single GPU with it, any suggestions fellow owners, which one would you guys recommend.


Has nothing to do with my sig rig. I looked at other options and this seems like the best one IMO. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157244

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.as...l=890GX%20Pro3

Also, it has UEFI which speeds up boot, allows for easier overclocking and provides you with a more user-friendly interface(it's BIOS' replacement)


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


when you painted it, did you just sanddown all surfaces? like the top and front panels?

oh, and do anyone have an idea where you can buy similar metal mesh that is used for these cases?


I only painted the side panel if that was directed at me.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


I only painted the side panel if that was directed at me.


it was, and damn xD since I want to paint everything, but havnt painted anything befor haha


----------



## Davitz

I got one in black too, i'll post up some pics when I get home from work and then again once the build is complete.

Tossing in Corsair Vengeance, Asus 6850 (crossfire at end of month) and a CH4E :'D

Possibly also putting in a H70 curtosey of the girlfriend o-o


----------



## Bobicon

I've taken the side door off twice on my case and the spring loaded feature already broke.

=(

EDIT: Called them and they are going to ship me a new plastic part (The one that broke) so I can fix it.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

I got the white phantom and im getting the p67 ud4 mobo wich is black. My case will stay white, it looks good and with a black mobo it will look totaly epic imo


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13077790*
> Wow, that blows. Rust on a new case. Honestly, it was a pretty big pain in the ass getting the paint really even with rattlecans, even following professional tips like setting them in hot water, and using a pistol grip. I sanded the primer and each coat of paint to get it really even. Then again, this was my first time using rattlecans so I think I sprayed it a little to thick in some areas.
> 
> If you can find a reasonable powdercoating shop nearby, you can get it done cheaply and very nicely.


This will be my first time painting a case.

I can powder-coat it myself as I have experience with using it on my equipment. I'm just not sure if that's the best way to paint all of the crevices that are in a case.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;13087803*
> This will be my first time painting a case.
> 
> I can powder-coat it myself as I have experience with using it on my equipment. I'm just not sure if that's the best way to paint all of the crevices that are in a case.


Ah ok, interesting. I'm really not too sure about how the powdercoating process works, but I have seen some fantastic results from people getting their cases powdercoated. I am under the impression though that it takes a certain amount of heat to cure a powdercoated surface, meaning it may not be realistic for the plastic front and top panels.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Or powedercoat the metal parts and spraypaint the plastic parts


----------



## bufu994

Hi guys can I put this Fan http://www.pccomponentes.com/tacens_aura_pro_25cm.html
on the side panel and after that put a cpu cooler with 12cm fan ???


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13088490*
> Hi guys can I put this Fan http://www.pccomponentes.com/tacens_aura_pro_25cm.html
> on the side panel and after that put a cpu cooler with 12cm fan ???


you will have to mod it by drilling new holes in your side panel. since its a 250mm fan. And with the cpu cooler... im not sure what you mean, but the heatsink cant be higer then 150mm (assuming the fan you linkt is 30mm high wich they normaly are), but ide say around 145mm just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bufu994

i think its a 250mmx250mmx25mm
but i dont like the idea of drilling Holes on my new case :S
i was askign to know if i can put a side fan and a normal cpu cooler like the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

no.. will not fit at all..


----------



## bufu994

:S ok what do you think is better to put a side fan adn a smaller cpu cooler like the Freezer 13 or Scythe Katana III http://www.pccomponentes.com/scythe_katana_iii.html
or put one big cpu cooler

(usually i have the motherbord temperature higher then the cpu

i didnt overclock it yet i will probably try to go to 3.5ghz


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I just called NZXT and they said they have no problem with me painting it. In fact, the rep actually encouraged it. lol
As long as I don't damage the case the warranty will still be valid! =D

For the plastic on the case I was told to lightly sand it down and use a few layers of primer before coating it with my choice of paint. The rep also recommended powder-coating or auto spray paint.

Looks like my summer will be fun this year. lol

The rep also said if I don't feel comfortable with painting the case I can send it back for another free of charge. I love their support. lol


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13088777*
> :S ok what do you think is better to put a side fan adn a smaller cpu cooler like the Freezer 13 or Scythe Katana III http://www.pccomponentes.com/scythe_katana_iii.html
> or put one big cpu cooler
> 
> (usually i have the motherbord temperature higher then the cpu
> 
> i didnt overclock it yet i will probably try to go to 3.5ghz


use this instead http://www.pccomponentes.com/noctua_nh_d14.html

with this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233067
for color choice
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050012151%20600035599&IsNodeId=1&name=XIGMATEK

you want a 200x200x20 fan..


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;13088959*
> I just called NZXT and they said they have no problem with me painting it. In fact, the rep actually encouraged it. lol
> As long as I don't damage the case the warranty will still be valid! =D
> 
> For the plastic on the case I was told to lightly sand it down and use a few layers of primer before coating it with my choice of paint. The rep also recommended powder-coating or auto spray paint.
> 
> Looks like my summer will be fun this year. lol
> 
> The rep also said if I don't feel comfortable with painting the case I can send it back for another free of charge. I love their support. lol


I can say they do have the best support I seen, along with evga.


----------



## Bobicon

Will this CPU fit inside the case with a 200X200X20mm fan on the side with the fan filter installed?

http://www.tuniq.com.tw/Cooler_Info/Tower-120-Extreme-Rev1.htm#03

The CPU cooler is 150.7mm if you don't want to look.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13089921*
> Will this CPU fit inside the case with a 200X200X20mm fan on the side with the fan filter installed?
> 
> http://www.tuniq.com.tw/Cooler_Info/Tower-120-Extreme-Rev1.htm#03


I don't think it would. I believe the clearance is 168mm. Perhaps if the filter was taken off it may fit, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;13089964*
> I don't think it would. I believe the clearance is 168mm. Perhaps if the filter was taken off it may fit, but I'm not entirely sure.


I'm not sure either, but I thought it was 180mm clearance in total.

Minus 20 for the fan and 3 for the filter leaving me at 157mm which would mean it would fit, but I'm sure.


----------



## TGTBATQ

I ordered two 200mm nzxt fans for the side / another on the top, i'm thinking about ordering a frontal 140mm since there's not one with the case (wish they included one..) does anyone have any experience as to performance with/without the 140mm? is it worth the money?
also, would any 140mm fan work? i've read numerous times that a lot of fans don't fit the phantom mounting holes aside from nzxt-made fans.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13090008*
> I'm not sure either, but I thought it was 180mm clearance in total.
> 
> Minus 20 for the fan and 3 for the filter leaving me at 157mm which would mean it would fit, but I'm sure.


Currently destroying my room looking for a tape measure. lol
I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ;13090045*
> I ordered two 200mm nzxt fans for the side / another on the top, i'm thinking about ordering a frontal 140mm since there's not one with the case (wish they included one..) does anyone have any experience as to performance with/without the 140mm? is it worth the money?
> also, would any 140mm fan work? i've read numerous times that a lot of fans don't fit the phantom mounting holes aside from nzxt-made fans.


It takes a 140mm NZXT fan (not sure of other 140mm) or any 120mm fan. I currently have a Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm Case Fan since it uses 120mm holes. It really reduces temps on my HDD's and pushes the air past my GPU which really helps with airflow.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ;13090045*
> I ordered two 200mm nzxt fans for the side / another on the top, i'm thinking about ordering a frontal 140mm since there's not one with the case (wish they included one..) does anyone have any experience as to performance with/without the 140mm? is it worth the money?
> also, would any 140mm fan work? i've read numerous times that a lot of fans don't fit the phantom mounting holes aside from nzxt-made fans.


Not sure about people having problems with the 140mm fan, but I know the 200mm side fans are actually 192mm fans.

I would try searching though the post finder in this thread with the keyword 140mm fan and see if you see anyone with problems, and if worst comes to worst call NZXT up tomorrow from what I've seen from dealing with them they are very kind and helpful.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I just measured it, there's only 168mm of clearance. If you put the fan on top of the filter you'll have about 2mm less.

So a total of 166mm - 150mm = 16mm
Look for a skinnier fan. lol


----------



## Bobicon

is that 168mm with a motherboard in or without?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13090147*
> is that 168mm with a motherboard in or without?


It's in my current setup, so with. I guess if you didn't use motherboard buff-outs it could work..... I am not suggesting that however! lol


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;13090070*
> It takes a 140mm NZXT fan (not sure of other 140mm) or any 120mm fan. I currently have a Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm Case Fan since it uses 120mm holes. It really reduces temps on my HDD's and pushes the air past my GPU which really helps with airflow.


alrighty, would a TY-140 run ok for a front fan?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*


alrighty, would a TY-140 run ok for a front fan?


No, it's too large. The largest you can go is 140 x 140mm.

EDIT:

I can take a picture with my Noctua fan in there if you'd like. It's 140 x 140 x 25 mm and just fits in there. It's not squeezed, but 1 mm longer or wider and it would not fit. For thickness however I'm pretty sure you can go up to 40mm.


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


No, it's too large. The largest you can go is 140 x 140mm.

EDIT:

I can take a picture with my Noctua fan in there if you'd like. It's 140 x 140 x 25 mm and just fits in there. It's not squeezed, but 1 mm longer or wider and it would not fit. For thickness however I'm pretty sure you can go up to 40mm.


would you suggest any fans? the nzxt fans are all sold out, so i'll likely have to get a different one.
i'm assuming you like the noctua?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*


would you suggest any fans? the nzxt fans are all sold out, so i'll likely have to get a different one.
i'm assuming you like the noctua?


I love the Noctua fans. They're very powerful and quiet.
I would highly recommend the one I said above without hesitation.

If you just want a high-performance fan I would go with a Silver Stone FM123. It's extremely powerful but a tad louder at full blast than the noctua.


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


I love the Noctua fans. They're very powerful and quiet.
I would highly recommend the one I said above without hesitation.

If you just want a high-performance fan I would go with a Silver Stone FM123. It's extremely powerful but a tad louder at full blast than the noctua.


hmm, a noctua seems kind of expensive








any cheaper alternatives that you would recommend?


----------



## Shredicus

Just popped the large fanblocking HDD cage out and put the small one back in, broke a drillbit in the process tho


----------



## Davitz

As promised, a few pics since im off work


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


As promised, a few pics since im off work










Very nice! I'm waiting for those same fans in white to arrive any day now for the same placement. Looks really sharp.


----------



## Bobicon

So another question... Will the NH-C14 fit with the side fan and filter on and also work with my motherboard?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


As promised, a few pics since im off work










What fans are they in the bottom right of the side panel? Love the blue lights, are they quiet though because I strive for a silent case.
Thanks


----------



## Merzki

Here's mine.








Add me up!

Fresh Boot:









Testings with LEDs:









Up & running:









Side Panel:









I replaced all the 120mm fans with CoolerMaster CFM 90 & decided not to mod the side panel so I could fit a fan with the d14 installed.

My temps are fine even without the side fan: 
i7-2600k 4.5 ghz Idle=32c, Full Load=67c
Gtx 560ti Idle=31c, Full load=83c

*update
I'm now at 4.8ghz with HT.
Temps are @ Idle=34c, Full Load=80c
I need a side fan! haha!


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


What fans are they in the bottom right of the side panel? Love the blue lights, are they quiet though because I strive for a silent case.
Thanks


Enermax Appolish Blue and they are DEAD silent twister bearing fans.


----------



## McIvero

Almost 200 pages







Great seeing everyone with their shiny new cases... Can't wait until mine arrives - sooooo sloooooow


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Enermax Appolish Blue and they are DEAD silent twister bearing fans.


120mm i assume?
Does it matter which of these 2 i opt for?
Option 1
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Enermax-Apolli...c2f072feb8ea7a

Option 2
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm...oogle+shopping

They appear slightly different.
Thanks


----------



## Deathtrip2k

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/957782-nzxt-phantom-how-fit-200mm-fan.html#post12624242


----------



## overclocker23578

Can I fit a 360mm rad in this case?


----------



## Silenced

Hi, new here and doing my first water cooled build in a phantom(white). Few questions mainly about making sure everything will fit. I'm hoping to put a 240mm rad in the top, a 120mm in the rear, and a 240mm in the bottom. Leaving a 200mm fan on the side and 120mm in the front for intake.

1) What are the steps involved in removing the bays in order to make room for the rad in the bottom?

2) I was planning on putting a XSPC RX120 single rad in the back and was wondering what the clearance is with the motherboard? Just cant seem to find any pics using a rad that thick there.

3) With the intake on the side and front and exhaust on the top, rear, and bottom will I run into any problems in terms of airflow?

Oh and the specs:
Case: Phantom(white)
Mobo: EVGA x58 4-way SLI Classified
CPU: i7-990x
GPU: GTX 590 Classified Hydro Copper x2
PSU: Coolermaster Silent Pro 1200w
RAM: 12gb Corsair Dominator
HDD: WD Velociraptor 600g x2
SSD: Crucial RealSSD 128gb SATA III

Top radiator: XSPC RS240
Read Radiator: XSPC RX120
Bottom radiator: XSPC RX240
Additional fans: Coolermaster Sickleflow 120mm (red)


----------



## Deathtrip2k

The tiny 2 slot hdd bay is just fitted with screws. To remove the other 5 slot hdd bay you need to drill out the pop rivets


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13095820*
> 120mm i assume?
> Does it matter which of these 2 i opt for?
> Option 1
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Enermax-Apollish-Blue-120mm-12cm-Fan-3-Pin-4-Pin_W0QQitemZ300542028257QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=224594959192&rvr_id=224594959192&cguid=524b608e12e0a47a43c2f072feb8ea7a
> 
> Option 2
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-enermax-tbapollish-case-fan-blue-led-twister-bearing-detachable-blades?utm_source=google+shopping&utm_medium=google+shopping
> 
> They appear slightly different.
> Thanks


Yep 120mm

They're different because that first one appears to be the "Vegas", a chromed version of the Apollish. With the Vegas it's pattern activates one led at a time and does a little funky display. There's tons of videos if you search for Enermax Apollish Vegas

It looks cool but its too flashy for my tastes. The second link you posted are the ones that I got and they're bright and beautiful, all the LED's are on at once and dont do a funky display switch like the vegas.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Thanks Davitz, rep added.

Does anybody think having a white phantom front with a black phantom case will look any good?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13098731*
> Thanks Davitz, rep added.
> 
> Does anybody think having a white phantom front with a black phantom case will look any good?


I think it might look kinda.... rigged... my 2cents, I do however think that a white phantom with a black interior would look amazing


----------



## bufu994

Ok guys so what do you think its better :
- Scythe Grand Kama Cross http://www.coolmod.com/product/9403/...-Universal.htm ++++one big fan on the side panel http://www.tienda-traxtore.com/tiend...d=0&ref=VEN656 the 23cm version
(and do is this fan going to fit in the Phantom ????? )

or

one big cpu cooler like the Thermalright Silver Arrow http://www.pccomponentes.com/thermal...ver_arrow.html or maybe the Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B or CM Hyper 212 Plus

and in Idle my motherboard temps are like 5C-10C higher then the cpu ....
even with oc to 3.5Ghz on stock fans and stock amd cooler i get like 40 in idle and 60-65 on 100% load (with stock Phantom fans at max and they are kind a loud :S )

so i just wan to make my pc silent
and drop the temps


----------



## xioros

I'm in?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;13100342*
> I think it might look kinda.... rigged... my 2cents, I do however think that a white phantom with a black interior would look amazing


I don't really know what you mean by rigged? I'm struggling to picture the white front myself just saw a replacement white front and ebay and thought it made for an intriguing idea.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13101865*
> I don't really know what you mean by rigged? I'm struggling to picture the white front myself just saw a replacement white front and ebay and thought it made for an intriguing idea.


Like ghetto rigged... wouldnt look like it was meant to be... You can order the parts from nzxt's website as well, I dont know what price your seeing on Ebay, but dealing with Nzxt is great, there customer service is second to non

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20fr.htm


----------



## preet27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;11978038*
> One more:


Don't know if Joe is active anymore in this thread? but i wanted to know that are those CCFL that is giving off that amzing light,

and if yes then can anyone tell me what size, company, color and of what wattage should i buy to get that amount of light in my phantom cabinet ??

the lighting in that cabby is just immaculate, not tooo bright and not too over the top, it's just perfect.

Thanks for the photo's Joe, amazing Job !!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13101566*
> Ok guys so what do you think its better :
> - Scythe Grand Kama Cross http://www.coolmod.com/product/9403/...-Universal.htm ++++one big fan on the side panel http://www.tienda-traxtore.com/tiend...d=0&ref=VEN656 the 23cm version
> (and do is this fan going to fit in the Phantom ????? )
> 
> or
> 
> one big cpu cooler like the Thermalright Silver Arrow http://www.pccomponentes.com/thermal...ver_arrow.html or maybe the Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B or CM Hyper 212 Plus
> 
> and in Idle my motherboard temps are like 5C-10C higher then the cpu ....
> even with oc to 3.5Ghz on stock fans and stock amd cooler i get like 40 in idle and 60-65 on 100% load (with stock Phantom fans at max and they are kind a loud :S )
> 
> so i just wan to make my pc silent
> and drop the temps


nope... u need to grab this setup i posted for you a few days ago... it works.

use this http://www.pccomponentes.com/noctua_nh_d14.html

with this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233067


----------



## bufu994

whats the thing from newegg it says bad request when i try to open the link

and i just cant buy stuff from newegg
i wish i could it wat really nice when i lived in us and i was buying stuff from newegg and tigerdirect :S :S but i cant anymore

currently im starting to like the Scythe Rasetsu www.coolmod.com/product/10901/0/0/1/Disipador-CPU-Scythe-Rasetsu-Multisocket.htm

but im not sure how it performs

is it going to be better then the Hyper 212 Plus ?
if lowers motherboard temps It will be very cool


----------



## Shredicus

Ok, I made a photobucket album with mt Phantom pics in it. Just got my White mobo and GPU power connectors, so at this point I'm just waiting for my 2 120mm side panel fans to arrive and my supplies to mod the blue LEDs on top and then I should be done.

http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/

Got pics of when I first threw the rig together, and pics of it as of today.

Fair warning though, the picture quality is crap.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13104276*
> whats the thing from newegg it says bad request when i try to open the link
> 
> and i just cant buy stuff from newegg
> i wish i could it wat really nice when i lived in us and i was buying stuff from newegg and tigerdirect :S :S but i cant anymore
> 
> currently im starting to like the Scythe Rasetsu www.coolmod.com/product/10901/0/0/1/Disipador-CPU-Scythe-Rasetsu-Multisocket.htm
> 
> but im not sure how it performs
> 
> is it going to be better then the Hyper 212 Plus ?
> if lowers motherboard temps It will be very cool


http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=88

thats really the only side fan that will fit nicely.... also the d14 preforms better then the scythe rasetsu..


----------



## Sophath

i want some red led fans on top and on the side panel 200mm are they and for the front.
Which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath;13106061*
> i want some red led fans on top and on the side panel 200mm are they and for the front.
> Which one would you guys recommend?


120mm - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091
200mm - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103072


----------



## Sophath

Isn't the front fan 140mm?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

its either 120mm or 140mm, just depends on what you want to put up there.


----------



## Rabbs

Count me in







This is the link to my build with pictures ZOMG


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

lol, nice avatar.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13106399*
> lol, nice avatar.










Holy cow, I didn't know there was another dead pool fan


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

been a fan since 91 when he started out... been going by dp since 92 for gaming.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13106460*
> been a fan since 91 when he started out... been going by dp since 92 for gaming.


Sweetness! Well i go by my nickname Rabbit, but Rabbs for short


----------



## Shredicus

What in the name of doppelganger deadpools is going on here


----------



## esproductions

LOL yeah seriously what is going on









Also, we are at 200 pages, 2000 replies, and 200,000 views!


----------



## Rowey

I was just about to complain about doubleposts


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13105638*
> Ok, I made a photobucket album with mt Phantom pics in it. Just got my White mobo and GPU power connectors, so at this point I'm just waiting for my 2 120mm side panel fans to arrive and my supplies to mod the blue LEDs on top and then I should be done.
> 
> http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/
> 
> Got pics of when I first threw the rig together, and pics of it as of today.
> 
> Fair warning though, the picture quality is crap.


I take it those are the nzxt sleeve led cable llights you have round the edge?
Also how easy was it to make that side window?

A question for everyone, how are you all getting your cable management so tidy, can you buy cable extenders from somewhere or something? I can never get mine that neat.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13107967*
> I take it those are the nzxt sleeve led cable llights you have round the edge?
> Also how easy was it to make that side window?
> 
> A question for everyone, how are you all getting your cable management so tidy, can you buy cable extenders from somewhere or something? I can never get mine that neat.


Yep, that's a 2 meter NZXT white LED sleeved cable. Fits around perfectly. Cutting the fan mounts out of the window is tricky, took about 3 reinforced fiberglass metal cutting wheels to get through the job, due to the fact that this case is built from steel.

As for cable management, just make use of all the space behind the motherboard tray, and ZIP TIES! I bought a 100 pack when I bought this case, and I'm down to about 20 now just from reconfiguring my cable management so many times. Still need to do something about the area immediately in front of my PSU. A bit messy still. Also, yes NZXT sells those nifty sleeved cable extenders you see in the pics. Here's where I got mine.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Thanks shredicus rep added.


----------



## preet27

Well can anyone help with determining these CCFL, which one's are these, anyone who might have used them before or have any idea about them ??? Really need like those and want to install them in my phantom as well


----------



## Silenced

Is it possible to mount a 120mm single radiator on the bottom in place of the 3.5" bays, without cutting out the 2.5" bays?


----------



## craney

Anyone know of any good ways to cover the PSU up so you can hide all the cables coming from it? I was thinking of some kind of black metal block but my metal cutting skills are not the best


----------



## puffsNasco

Sliver arrrow time!!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craney*


Anyone know of any good ways to cover the PSU up so you can hide all the cables coming from it? I was thinking of some kind of black metal block but my metal cutting skills are not the best


Haha wow I've been working on this all morning. I'll take some pics when I get it finished.

Quote:



Thanks shredicus rep added


No problem. Any other questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Rabbs

Yeah i had got those NZXT black 24pin & 8 pin extenders for mine. I didn't really need them, but i wanted to hide those god awful rainbow colored wires. I got mine from newegg - but they only sell the black ones last i checked so if you want red, or white then you will need to go to the link Shredicus gave.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

I just used sharpie


----------



## drew2128

What is the spring for on the mid-back of the case near the exhaust fan?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13115678*
> Yeah i had got those NZXT black 24pin & 8 pin extenders for mine. I didn't really need them, but i wanted to hide those god awful rainbow colored wires. I got mine from newegg - but they only sell the black ones last i checked so if you want red, or white then you will need to go to the link Shredicus gave.


Were they 30cm mate?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13116130*
> Were they 30cm mate?


Dunno what you mean by 30cm, but click this to see them NZXT 24 Pin extension


----------



## drew2128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew2128;13116096*
> What is the spring for on the mid-back of the case near the exhaust fan?


If you go to the back of your case on the outside you will see a little hole on the right side and when you look at it inside the case its a pin with a spring that you can push up and down? What is this for?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13116255*
> Dunno what you mean by 30cm, but click this to see them NZXT 24 Pin extension


and they fit just fine like they are long enough to go all the way the the cable management gromits? they are not too short like if you get me? because if got some custom 30cm extenders which have been sleeved


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13116584*
> and they fit just fine like they are long enough to go all the way the the cable management gromits? they are not too short like if you get me? because if got some custom 30cm extenders which have been sleeved


Oh yeah there long enough man there actually too long lol. But both 24 pin & 8 pin work perfect, and unlike that pic on newegg there is no white lettering or numbers on them. NZXT did a fantastic job on the sleeving, there just a little pricy for my taste but they were worth it.


----------



## Shredicus

Ok, I know it's terrible quality, but here is my cable hider thingy I made

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/S6301933.jpg?t=1302747065


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew2128;13116542*
> If you go to the back of your case on the outside you will see a little hole on the right side and when you look at it inside the case its a pin with a spring that you can push up and down? What is this for?


thats for the side panels... they help so you dont have to the thumbs screws all the time.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13117188*
> Ok, I know it's terrible quality, but here is my cable hider thingy I made
> 
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/S6301933.jpg?t=1302747065


What's that GPU support holder? I'd like to have a long one..what parts did you use to make it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13117188*
> Ok, I know it's terrible quality, but here is my cable hider thingy I made
> 
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/S6301933.jpg?t=1302747065


thats looks good... what did u use.


----------



## Riott77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew2128;13116542*
> If you go to the back of your case on the outside you will see a little hole on the right side and when you look at it inside the case its a pin with a spring that you can push up and down? What is this for?


It's like a quick latch for the sides of the case. You just loosen the middle thumbscrew on the back and push down on it, then you can open the case without taking the screw all the way out. Just makes it easier to get the panels on and off.


----------



## Shredicus

The twin deadpools again :O

To the first deadpool;

it's actually a balloon stick thingy. My gf had some for arts and crfts or something, so I cut one down to the right size to prop up my massive GPU a bit. Works like a charm. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/435003526/40cm_white_plastic_balloon_stick_and.html

To the second deadpool;

I had this long slat of metal used for some shelving units, so I cut it to an appropriate length with a dremel and hammered it into that shape, then painted it white. You could probably do the same thing with some card paper though


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13117515*
> The twin deadpools again :O
> 
> To the first deadpool;
> 
> it's actually a balloon stick thingy. My gf had some for arts and crfts or something, so I cut one down to the right size to prop up my massive GPU a bit. Works like a charm. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/435003526/40cm_white_plastic_balloon_stick_and.html
> 
> To the second deadpool;
> 
> I had this long slat of metal used for some shelving units, so I cut it to an appropriate length with a dremel and hammered it into that shape, then painted it white. You could probably do the same thing with some card paper though


I so knew that was a balloon stick thingy. Well will go to harris teeter balloon section, and check for some, and can go to a craft shop and check there too. Thanks man!


----------



## Shredicus

Haha no prob


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Ok, I know it's terrible quality, but here is my cable hider thingy I made

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...g?t=1302747065


Only just realised you have the accelero extreme plus vga cooler!
I ordered one the other day in the hope to silence my 6870 pcs+ , how loud are the fans on it on whatever the lowest setting is?
Thanks


----------



## Shredicus

I have them set to 100% actually and they're completely inaudible. The stock cooler at 100% would literally sound like a hairdryer.

Keeps my Overvolted/overclocked 580 at well under 70c under load. Normally hovers around mid 50s to low 60s while gaming.


----------



## puffsNasco

o nuu guys this thread is so dead today, lets rez it


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13138053*
> o nuu guys this thread is so dead today, lets rez it


okay, installed my new apollish fans today, and sorted the cable management in my phanton, plan to upload pics once I get the nzxt led blue cable and fit it.
Still waiting on the VRM heatsinks to go on my 6870 to go with the accelero extreme plus


----------



## Rowey

Not sure what to do with my phantom, leave it stock or mod it. But if i mod it i wan't to do something unique. Any ideas?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13138748*
> Not sure what to do with my phantom, leave it stock or mod it. But if i mod it i wan't to do something unique. Any ideas?


Rainbow colour phantom? it's only a certain amount of time before somebody does it


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13138790*
> Rainbow colour phantom? it's only a certain amount of time before somebody does it


Gold Phantom, i might just remake certain parts of the case or something?


----------



## Shredicus

Black with gold screens and paint the stripe thingy gold too?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13138748*
> Not sure what to do with my phantom, leave it stock or mod it. But if i mod it i wan't to do something unique. Any ideas?


It has probably been done, but I haven't seen it on here.

INVERTED stormtrooper. White on black instead?


----------



## SaintDragon

How about some Chameleon paint ???


----------



## Shredicus

In other news, colored phantoms just came out

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...available.html

Well, not completely colored, more like "accented".


----------



## TGTBATQ

Well, I got everything ready to go and noticed a problem.
I have a 200mm NZXT fan in the side panel of my phantom, and I have a coolermaster 212+ hsf, and the case is too small to accommodate both.
The top of the copper in the hsf juts into the blades of the fan.
Anyone else have this problem / know how to get around it?

I was recommended this fan, it's 200x200x20 vs the NZXT 200x200x30.
Any opinions?


----------



## Shredicus

I shot you a PM on the subject. If I'm not mistaken the Xigmatek 200mm fan should be able to clear the hyper.

Also, my 12 LED lights arrived today. Just waiting for the soldering iron and braid then I'll attempt swapping out the fan controller, on/off, reset and stock 200mm fan LEDs. Any advice in this area would be much appreciated

edit: at the above post, shoot if its really x20mm then I guess a Xigmatek fan would clear it, as that's the same dimensions. I'm having trouble finding an NZXT fan with those dimensions though. Link?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13143053*
> In other news, colored phantoms just came out
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/991682-nzxt-multi-coloured-phantoms-now-available.html
> 
> Well, not completely colored, more like "accented".


Well crap, i painted my case to be unique and now it isnt.


----------



## Rabbs

I rather have hot pink + black + blue lights inside.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13146113*
> Well crap, i painted my case to be unique and now it isnt.


Eh, honestly they really didnt do much but make the black stripe green. Yours is way greener










They really should start making acrylic side panels though as an option...


----------



## Maximax

This is my new RIG under building process I just wanted to give u guys a quick peak of what I'm working with














[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Well anyway, right now I'm working on the PSU and modular cable sleeving, and I,m still missing some components, Ill keep you guys updated with picture, I just wanted to share the process with you guys


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I thought the new black and green phantom looked pretty good, until I saw it with the door open


----------



## mem0man

Of course they release the accented ones after I complete my build and start thinking about doing just that...


----------



## Rowey

The above rig is sexy, should have just used a black EVGA sli bridge instead of using expansion slots


----------



## Maximax

Quote:


> The above rig is sexy, should have just used a black EVGA sli bridge instead of using expansion slots


LOL I actually thought it was a good idea cheaper and still rocks, I was trying to sleeve the bridge but it was too hard until I found use for the expansion lot brackets =)
Damn after I'm done with the sleeving I'm gonna do some case modding oh Yeah ..


----------



## Point Blank Rob

NZXT led cable 2m, and remove the fan filter = better than a window


----------



## CrazyNikel

I might have to buy this case.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Eh, honestly they really didnt do much but make the black stripe green. Yours is way greener










They really should start making acrylic side panels though as an option...


Good point. Plus with my new UV green window installed all I need is a uv light and some green fans and this thing will be a green machine!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

havent you guys noticed they took alot of hints from the modders already. Look at my case to theres...


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Good point. Plus with my new UV green window installed all I need is a uv light and some green fans and this thing will be a green machine!


Why are you using an ATI card in the green machine though?









And lol wow that's uncanny deadpool


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Why are you using an ATI card in the green machine though?









And lol wow that's uncanny deadpool


Because I like AMD better than NVidia just for overall price to performance.


----------



## Bobicon

Anyone else have problems with the spring loaded releases for the case because I broke one about 3 days ago and the other one yesterday when I was putting my build into my case, I ordered some off the NZXT side, but they seem kinda flimsy (The plastic back part is the thing that is breaking).

I guess I am put them back on if they send me a set, but if they break again I am not going to even bother.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Anyone know how to remove the large HDD cage? I want to replace it with the small one.

Also, any window tuts?

Helpers get rep.


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne;13156182*
> Anyone know how to remove the large HDD cage? I want to replace it with the small one.
> 
> Also, any window tuts?
> 
> Helpers get rep.


Use a 1/8" drill bit and drill out the rivets. You can either rivet or screw the small cage in.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;13156337*
> Use a 1/8" drill bit and drill out the rivets. You can either rivet or screw the small cage in.


Yep, just take your time with drilling the rivets out. I snapped off a bit doing it


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13154171*
> havent you guys noticed they took alot of hints from the modders already. Look at my case to theres...


I might have to steal that idea, cause i love that blue. How did you do that, and with what paint? I might do mine a hot pink, and do the mesh white like yours.


----------



## IceDevils

Of all the new accented phantoms, i like the newegg one the best.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146073
I plan on doing my first build in it in a month or so.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceDevils;13157897*
> Of all the new accented phantoms, i like the newegg one the best.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146073
> I plan on doing my first build in it in a month or so.
> What do you guys think?


It's nice but $24 shipping is way to much considering the others have cheaper shipping. How I am looking at it is, there charging you more because of the different colour finish that you can do yourself.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceDevils;13157897*
> Of all the new accented phantoms, i like the newegg one the best.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146073
> I plan on doing my first build in it in a month or so.
> What do you guys think?


Oh sonoffa*****. I've been raving about a black and orange phantom

Oh an stealthy, let me see if I can lend you a hand with the window. I personally havent opted for plexi, but I didnt cut out the fan mount mount so it's just straight mesh.

My 120mm fans should be here monday.

Basically I just did it with a 40$ dremel and a 4 pack of thin reinforced fiberglass metal cutting wheels. The Phantoms are made from some fairly thick steel, so it's a mission compared to modding an aluminum case, but basically you're going to want to tape off the perimeter around the outside of the window you're cutting out, so in case the dremel bites the steel wrong and walks across the surface of your case, the tape should minimize the risk of damage (go for 2 layers of some thick duct tape imo). Mark the route you plan to cut along with a marker, I'd recomend doing it right below the little slots where the mesh screens clip in if you're going to leave the mesh screen. If you're going for plexi, cut it clean out. It will take some effort to make the initial cut and get through the steel, but once you get through that first slice, it will zip along fairly easily, although it will grind your dremel wheels down alarmingly fast. Just take your time, make sure it stays nice and straight, and take the sanding attachment to it once you're done so it's nice and clean.
Good luck, and if you need any other specifics feel free to ask. I dont have any experience with the plexi though, but I think just the straight mesh looks snazzy.


----------



## Rabbs

That does look awesome, but i'd be to scared of screwing up my side panel.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13158180*
> That does look awesome, but i'd be to scared of screwing up my side panel.


Yeah, it was my first dremel job so I was sweating bullets.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13158352*
> Yeah, it was my first dremel job so I was sweating bullets.


I'm thinking about doing a window job on mine, I've watched plenty of videos and it looks super easy. Even used scotch 4010 tape to hold the plexi - they call that tape the "God of all tape" in the modding world lol.

*EDIT* Check the two videos out on this link. Damn


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13158352*
> Yeah, it was my first dremel job so I was sweating bullets.


Yea that's the problem haha, I have no dremel experience.


----------



## Shredicus

I'd practice on some scrap metal or something you have laying around first if possible. It shoots out gouts of sparks and makes the most ungodly shrieking noise, but after the initial shock it's not too bad.

Yeah, that 4010 tape is beast

edit: also, looks like newegg is having a 10% promo for most NZXT cases if anyone has been waffling until a sale came along

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050002120%2040000007&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=7&Manufactory=2120&SpeTabStoreType=1


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13154171*
> havent you guys noticed they took alot of hints from the modders already. Look at my case to theres...


how did you paint the mesh?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


how did you paint the mesh?


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


So another question... Will the NH-C14 fit with the side fan and filter on and also work with my motherboard?


With NH-C14 i think that the best set up that you can obtain is the following:

Only 1 fan on the Noctua [bottom fan] and for the side fan the best choice with this enormous space that you have is NZXT 200mm Fan which is very powerful in term of CFM and you can use the dust filter too.

The NH-C14 cooler with only bottom fan is height 105mm.

With superior fan 130mm

This cpu-cooler is under my observation.

I will trade my NH U12SP SE2 for NH-C14 because I want nzxt side fan 200mm and dust filter.


----------



## Rowey

Mesh side panel looks better than a window.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rabbs*












neat, didnÂ´t sand it down or anything?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Mesh side panel looks better than a window.


I disagree i like my window better than the mesh.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I disagree i like my window better than the mesh.


Meh, as soon as the fan mount and the dust filter is out.Looks better than windows imo


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Yeah, it was my first dremel job so I was sweating bullets.


I had a hell of a time using a regular dremel when doing the side of my old case (NZXT Beta Evo) so when I did the case window on the phantom I used my air powered die-grinder with a cutting wheel attachment.

Lets just say, those are A LOT more powerful than an electric dremel

Was done in under 3 minutes and my nerves were shot. Just like a red hot knife through butter.









Thankfully I layed the tape on thick over the entire pannel (front and back)and took the dremmel and a cleaning wheel to the edges to take off the burrs.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Meh, as soon as the fan mount and the dust filter is out.Looks better than windows imo


I did that before i made my window, and unless you are looking at it from the side you cant even see in.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rabbs*













yes sir. I un did the tabs from the back and un screwed the door. I took my time in painting it too. A lite sanding on the plastic pieces tho with some white primer. Just be careful when doing the top piece guys.. Its really easy to break the tabs, next to the fan controller and power switch.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


yes sir. I un did the tabs from the back and un screwed the door. I took my time in painting it too. A lite sanding on the plastic pieces tho with some white primer. Just be careful when doing the top piece guys.. Its really easy to break the tabs, next to the fan controller and power switch.


Yeah, I snapped off several off the clips putting the lower mesh panel back on, so I shot NZXT an email about purchasing a replacement. They're sending one out for free. Love those guys :>


----------



## Bobicon

Was does the SATA cable do that is in the array of wires that come with the case?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


Was does the SATA cable do that is in the array of wires that come with the case?


That is the e-sata port for the top panel.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13160999*
> Meh, as soon as the fan mount and the dust filter is out.Looks better than windows imo


Actually if you cut the plexi the same shape as the side panel mesh, and use H channel tubing it will look loads better


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13166228*
> Actually if you cut the plexi the same shape as the side panel mesh, and use H channel tubing it will look loads better


I thought about doing that, but I looked at some of the other modded plexi windows on here, and while they look spiffy, the mesh looks really good with some interior case lighting. Maintains a really distinctive look. You can also clearly see the little grooves in the mesh and it has a really neat 3 dimensional quality to it in person.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13166506*
> I thought about doing that, but I looked at some of the other modded plexi windows on here, and while they look spiffy, the mesh looks really good with some interior case lighting. Maintains a really distinctive look. You can also clearly see the little grooves in the mesh and it has a really neat 3 dimensional quality to it in person.


I agree. I just need to find someone to cut mine, since im too lazy to go buy the tool.


----------



## Shredicus

Well, I guess you could just make a call to the Deathstar and see if they could precision cut it for you. The white Phantoms look like stormtroopers after all :O


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

*calling deathstar*

*waiting for them to pick up*

.
...
......
......
...
.

*can we help you*
*I need a cut can you help plz*


----------



## Shredicus

---Confirming coordinates---

---Target locked on SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA---



















oops we hit New Jersey...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

*ohhhh noes*


----------



## YannieBoy

Ok Folks. Sifted through all these pages over a span of a couple of days at work and have fell in love with this Phantom case. Brother will be buying sig lappy and I decided instead of just upgrading to a newer Asus ROG lappy, that I'll go with a Rig instead. I'm looking at a particular theme and want some input. I'm looking at the Black Phantom with a particular idea.






Has anyone had any experience with Light Tape? ^ If it's something that actually works, I may be looking to go with a Tron Legacy theme and go with that cyan looking color.









If not, I may just go with the Red Phantom to match my Red Xbox 360.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YannieBoy;13169380*
> Ok Folks. Sifted through all these pages over a span of a couple of days at work and have fell in love with this Phantom case. Brother will be buying sig lappy and I decided instead of just upgrading to a newer Asus ROG lappy, that I'll go with a Rig instead. I'm looking at a particular theme and want some input. I'm looking at the Black Phantom with a particular idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with Light Tape? ^ If it's something that actually works, I may be looking to go with a Tron Legacy theme and go with that cyan looking color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I may just go with the Red Phantom to match my Red Xbox 360.


Good call









I've never actually seen that light tape before, looks pretty friggin sweet.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Hey Shred, what drill bit did you use for those rivets on the large HDD cage? You said it was 1/8th, but I could use some specifics


----------



## Shredicus

Shoot, I dont actually remember off the top of my head. I just went through my bit kit until I found the smallest one that would pop the whole rivet out. I'd recommend having a pair of pliers handy to to hold the other side of the rivet so it doesnt just freely spin as you try to drill it.


----------



## McIvero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*


Hey Shred, what drill bit did you use for those rivets on the large HDD cage? You said it was 1/8th, but I could use some specifics










If you are drilling out a 1/8" rivet, use a drill bit slightly larger than the shank of the rivet - a 3/16" should work well. *Carefully* drill just deep enough into the head of the rivet so that it separates from the 'body'. If you are drilling into the panel that the rivet is installed into, you are going too far! What you should end up with is the head removed (most likely it will end up as a ring of metal around your drill bit), and a rivet without a head installed in your panel that you can gently tap out using an appropriately sized punch (in this case 1/8"). To avoid bending you panel when you tap out the rivet, hold something heavy (block of wood, head of a hammer, etc.) against the back of the panel close to (not over!) the tail of the rivet.

Good luck!


----------



## RagingAzn628

I would like to join the club! PM me more details!



http://imgur.com/a


Black Phantom FTW! SMEXY SEXY

Btw anyone know what's the cheapest 200mm fan for this case? I'm looking at the megaflow or the Xigmatek one?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*


I would like to join the club! PM me more details!



http://imgur.com/a


Black Phantom FTW! SMEXY SEXY

Btw anyone know what's the cheapest 200mm fan for this case? I'm looking at the megaflow or the Xigmatek one?


... Why do you not use the cable management this case features? It would look 100x better if you did


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*


I would like to join the club! PM me more details!



http://imgur.com/a


Black Phantom FTW! SMEXY SEXY

Btw anyone know what's the cheapest 200mm fan for this case? I'm looking at the megaflow or the Xigmatek one?


Motherboard................. ITS GREEN!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;13174670*
> ... Why do you not use the cable management this case features? It would look 100x better if you did


^this


----------



## TheStealthyOne

I'm also getting some cable extensions, but I can't decide what color! D: Help me choose lol


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628;13174658*
> I would like to join the club! PM me more details!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Black Phantom FTW! SMEXY SEXY
> 
> Btw anyone know what's the cheapest 200mm fan for this case? I'm looking at the megaflow or the Xigmatek one?












Hey bud, judging by that picture you havent quite discovered the immaculate wonders that this case hides behind the mobo tray. Do yourself a favor and pick up a bag of 100 zipties and take the back panel off that baby, then route the wires back through there for a nice clean look and exceptional airflow.


















No wires allowed!

Regardless, congrats on the killer case and the OP will udate the owners list eventually, all you needed to do was post here to be entered in the club.

Also, I use a Xigmatek. Pretty cheap, attractive and moves a decent amount of air.

Hey stealthy, above is pictures my case with white sleeved cables. Depends on whether or not you need the contrast from the black, or the white to balance things out. I went with white and then blacked out all of my other cables with a sharpie.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13178639*
> Hey stealthy, above is pictures my case with white sleeved cables. Depends on whether or not you need the contrast from the black, or the white to balance things out. I went with white and then blacked out all of my other cables with a sharpie.


Yea, all of my Seasonic modular cables are sharpie'd, but the two 6 pin and 24 pin look pretty lame tbh. I think I'll go with white or red.


----------



## Rowey

So, ive seen the piccy's of peoples Xigmatek 200mm fans in the top exhaust mounts, but how actually in detail do i mount them properly?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13180019*
> So, ive seen the piccy's of peoples Xigmatek 200mm fans in the top exhaust mounts, but how actually in detail do i mount them properly?


Well, I have a 200mm Xig in the back top slot, where the LED NZXT 200mm was originally. I moved that one up to the front slot, and I was able to basically just pop the xgi into place. Like, it has no screws or any other mounting apparatus, the case just holds it there very snugly. I get no vibrations and it's very secure if I fiddle with it
Quote:


> Yea, all of my Seasonic modular cables are sharpie'd, but the two 6 pin and 24 pin look pretty lame tbh. I think I'll go with white or red.


yeah, if you're really looking for some POP the red cables would be pretty wild.


----------



## Rowey

Cheer's regarding the response about the top 200mm fans, do the xigmatek 200mm fans mount with those pathetic silicone things?

fans for my H50...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XigmaTek-XLF-F...ht_3122wt_1139

can anyone else suggest me some stylish fans with good cfm?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*   Cheer's regarding the response about the top 200mm fans, do the xigmatek 200mm fans mount with those pathetic silicone things?

fans for my H50...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XigmaTek-XLF-F...ht_3122wt_1139

can anyone else suggest me some stylish fans with good cfm?  
Nope, literally using no mounting apparatus at all. It just "sticks" to the roof of my case.

As for the 120mms, I jsut ordered 2 white enermax apollish in white. They are obnoxiously hard to find in white as they are discontinued, but they should be here soon. They are much easier and cheaper to get ahold of in blue and look phenomenal.

here's a vid of the Apollish vegas, which can do all these crazy light tricks.

  
 



  



 
Also, they coem with thermal sensors to control CFM, but I intend to just disable them.


----------



## Rowey

Pictures now!!!


----------



## TheStealthyOne

I think I'll be getting red extensions after I drill out the large hdd cage


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Pictures now!!!


Tracking says they'll be here in 3 days ._.

or did you mean the 200mm?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Tracking says they'll be here in 3 days ._.

or did you mean the 200mm?


now I know when to show up to ur place...


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


now I know when to show up to ur place...










Im sure the friggin UPS guy would give them to you too :<

Quote:



I think I'll be getting red extensions after I drill out the large hdd cage


Looks like you've got enough red in the case for it to make sense. I'm sure it will look spiffy


----------



## Ocnewb

Hey guys, i'm just wondering if anyone know a way to mount the H70's rad n 2 fans up top at the 200mm place? I'm currently mounting it @ the 120mm fan slot at the back but because of that, i can't mount the top back 200mm fan and the side fan since the rad is way too thick. I think the best solution for me now is i can somehow mount the rad up top so the side fan is clear and the back top is clear to mount the 200mm.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Im sure the friggin UPS guy would give them to you too :<


that might be a good thing..


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Hey guys, i'm just wondering if anyone know a way to mount the H70's rad n 2 fans up top at the 200mm place? I'm currently mounting it @ the 120mm fan slot at the back but because of that, i can't mount the top back 200mm fan and the side fan since the rad is way too thick. I think the best solution for me now is i can somehow mount the rad up top so the side fan is clear and the back top is clear to mount the 200mm.


you would have to make an adapter or get some small metal bars to make it work up there.


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


you would have to make an adapter or get some small metal bars to make it work up there.


What kind of metal bars?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Hey guys, i'm just wondering if anyone know a way to mount the H70's rad n 2 fans up top at the 200mm place? I'm currently mounting it @ the 120mm fan slot at the back but because of that, i can't mount the top back 200mm fan and the side fan since the rad is way too thick. I think the best solution for me now is i can somehow mount the rad up top so the side fan is clear and the back top is clear to mount the 200mm.


http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post11739391

Give that a gander

another one here

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...l#post12311592


----------



## Ocnewb

Thanks! Unfortunately i live in an apartment complex so no place to make the custom adapter. I'm wondering if i could find a thin but strong enough plastic sheet.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


or did you mean the 200mm?


Yeah your 200mm, you said it dosen't need anything to mount!


----------



## Rabbs

The two top exhaust 200mm are pretty much 196mm


----------



## Deathtrip2k

So, i just got a second 200mm led fan from nzxt, do i need to mod it to use the led or is there a 2pin Y-Split i can buy somewhere? Or is my second 2pin connector just lost around all the cables?









EDIT: Never mind, found out that you could just bridge the 2 pin on the second fan, tobad you cant turn the led off then, but i rarely do so it doesnt relly matter


----------



## Chalderm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Thanks! Unfortunately i live in an apartment complex so no place to make the custom adapter. I'm wondering if i could find a thin but strong enough plastic sheet.


I would be willing to make you one if you were willing to pay for shipping and materials...let me know

P.S. I made the drawing and made one for my H50


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chalderm*


I would be willing to make you one if you were willing to pay for shipping and materials...let me know

P.S. I made the drawing and made one for my H50


Wow that's awesome! Love the NZXT community


----------



## Rabbs

Well far as painting spray painting goes for me - I am not doing because i tried, and almost f***ked the front up. BUT i am still doing my window mod because i got my dremel 200, and got my plexiglass, and my lights, and H channel tubing will be here thursday.

*EDIT* I doubt NZXT would send a new door, or the part that just opens in front of the door.


----------



## Riott77

Got bored and decided to make a cover for my PSU and cables, so i figured i'd mess around with some leftover acrylic i had in the shop.


















Mostly a test. I couldn't get epoxy to hold together and ran out of patience so i used screws. I kinda like it, so i think i'm gonna get a plastic's shop to make me one thats a little more obscured. I just sanded it with 60 grit on an orbital sander to get it this way.


----------



## Rowey

Meh, sorry but people who cover up their psu's make it look ugly. ESPECIALLY CORSAIRS!


----------



## Varrkarus

I'm in. White NZXT Phantom. 
I have to put a couple more computer parts in and it'll be ready


----------



## Rowey

Good man! nice avvy haha


----------



## Varrkarus

thanks


----------



## Rowey

You keeping the stock fans in it?


----------



## Blood-Fox

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146073
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146074
It looks awesome but that $24.65 Shipping is crazy


----------



## Sophath

Alright so my pc is done and working







. I just noticed the heatsink fan is a little crooked but i'm slightly too lazy to move it around.


----------



## YannieBoy

Just trying to finalize somethings before placing my order...What should I look out for when getting myself into this case? Gonna be CPU cooling with a H50 and thanks for everyones layouts I got a feel for the placement. But anything else?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13195286*
> Well far as painting spray painting goes for me - I am not doing because i tried, and almost f***ked the front up. BUT i am still doing my window mod because i got my dremel 200, and got my plexiglass, and my lights, and H channel tubing will be here thursday.
> 
> *EDIT* I doubt NZXT would send a new door, or the part that just opens in front of the door.


haha yeah I totally borked my side panel when I was spraypainting the lower fan area black. Tons of overspray, had to sand the whole bastard down and repaint it.

As for the door thingy, you'd be surprised what NZXT will send you out if you ask. They're sending me a new lower mesh panel for free.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13196239*
> You keeping the stock fans in it?


Yep, at least until I decide I need more. I don't want to spend too much money all at once. One part at a time is my style


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;13183886*
> Hey guys, i'm just wondering if anyone know a way to mount the H70's rad n 2 fans up top at the 200mm place? I'm currently mounting it @ the 120mm fan slot at the back but because of that, i can't mount the top back 200mm fan and the side fan since the rad is way too thick. I think the best solution for me now is i can somehow mount the rad up top so the side fan is clear and the back top is clear to mount the 200mm.


I know you are wanting to use the side fan so it wouldnt work regardless but you can mount an H70 on the back and still use the back top 200mm fan.


----------



## Phry

Well, it seemed impossible to find answers anywhere else, so I'm coming here to join my brothers! First of all, the obligatory Phantom picture!










Yeah, sorry the picture is horrible, but this was the only picture I had where it showed the most stuff in my case.

If I could get some help from you guys, it'd be much appreciated. First of all, I'm kind of lookin for Fans. The stock fans don't seem to push very hard, so I think I might want a new 120mm for the back since my CM Hyper 212+ is pushing towards the back. I wanted to make it push up but it was hitting my stupid Ripjaws. So, any recommendations on 120mm, 140mm, and 200mm Fans? I see Xigmatek seems popular, that a good choice?

Second, is there a way to hook up that button, which I just managed to discover today, on the back of my case to switch on and off more LEDs and maybe some CCLs as well?

And third of all, why do I suck so much at cable management? My cables are like rock hard and for some reason I have a million of them! Haha.










There's a fancier picture for you guys. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13196628*
> haha yeah I totally borked my side panel when I was spraypainting the lower fan area black. Tons of overspray, had to sand the whole bastard down and repaint it.
> 
> As for the door thingy, you'd be surprised what NZXT will send you out if you ask. They're sending me a new lower mesh panel for free.


What's the best way to contact NZXT? Will i have to have my invoice information, and i doubt i can just say " Well i tried to do some painting on the black parts on the front bezzle, is there anyway you can send me a new door " lol wouldn't know what to say.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phry;13196854*
> Well, it seemed impossible to find answers anywhere else, so I'm coming here to join my brothers! First of all, the obligatory Phantom picture!
> 
> Yeah, sorry the picture is horrible, but this was the only picture I had where it showed the most stuff in my case.
> 
> If I could get some help from you guys, it'd be much appreciated. First of all, I'm kind of lookin for Fans. The stock fans don't seem to push very hard, so I think I might want a new 120mm for the back since my CM Hyper 212+ is pushing towards the back. I wanted to make it push up but it was hitting my stupid Ripjaws. So, any recommendations on 120mm, 140mm, and 200mm Fans? I see Xigmatek seems popular, that a good choice?
> 
> Second, is there a way to hook up that button, which I just managed to discover today, on the back of my case to switch on and off more LEDs and maybe some CCLs as well?
> 
> And third of all, why do I suck so much at cable management? My cables are like rock hard and for some reason I have a million of them! Haha.
> 
> There's a fancier picture for you guys. Thanks for the help!


I am a huge fan of Gelid Wing fans, they are expensive but they are the best in performance, quality, and quiet. I dont think you can hook the button up to any other fans either, which is sad. And finally the best way to get them is to bend them back and forth to loosen them up then pull them through the back most of the way with enough slack to not break the connection and just make sure that you tie it in the back with them being tight and it should clean up your nest in the bottom. I hope that helped.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phry;13196854*
> Well, it seemed impossible to find answers anywhere else, so I'm coming here to join my brothers! First of all, the obligatory Phantom picture!
> 
> [URL=http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a80/Phrydmog/img_8310.jpg%5B/IM]http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a80/Phrydmog/img_8310.jpg[/IM[/URL]] Yeah, sorry the picture is horrible, but this was the only picture I had where it showed the most stuff in my case. If I could get some help from you guys, it'd be much appreciated. First of all, I'm kind of lookin for Fans. The stock fans don't seem to push very hard, so I think I might want a new 120mm for the back since my CM Hyper 212+ is pushing towards the back. I wanted to make it push up but it was hitting my stupid Ripjaws. So, any recommendations on 120mm, 140mm, and 200mm Fans? I see Xigmatek seems popular, that a good choice? Second, is there a way to hook up that button, which I just managed to discover today, on the back of my case to switch on and off more LEDs and maybe some CCLs as well? And third of all, why do I suck so much at cable management? My cables are like rock hard and for some reason I have a million of them! Haha.[IMG][URL=http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a80/Phrydmog/img_8323.jpg%5B/IM]http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a80/Phrydmog/img_8323.jpg[/IM[/URL]] There's a fancier picture for you guys. Thanks for the help![/QUOTE]
> 
> Hello, and welcome to the club! [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> If you're looking for pure performance/silence check out scythe gentle typhoon fans. They are butt ugly, but they are very effective and quiet. Aquatuning.com currently has 1850 RPM scythes in stock last I checked. Xigmateks are nice if you want a little flash in your system as well as good performance. Yate loons are very nice too, and much cheaper then most other alternatives.
> 
> As for the switch in the back being used to toggle the case lights, I've heard rumblings of people looking in to this, but havent heard of it being done, sorry. it might be entirely possible but my wiring skills are barely passable.
> 
> Cant say I know much about repositioning the hyper 212 to blow upwards. I've seen it done though with similar coolers I believe.
> 
> To the cable management issue. I too had some very unruly wiring. my advice is ZIP TIES!!!! Buy a 100 pack for a buck and you will love them. I got tired of seeing cables in front of my PSU so I built a little metal contraption to cover that area up.
> 
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/S6301933.jpg
> 
> and here it is without the cover
> 
> http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/?action=view&current=S6301914.jpg
> 
> When I was first scrolling down and saw your pic I thought it was mine


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Just ordered a red mobo extension, cpu extension, and two VGA extensions, as well as a 140mm Yate Loon fan. Can't wait


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne;13197994*
> Just ordered a red mobo extension, cpu extension, and two VGA extensions, as well as a 140mm Yate Loon fan. Can't wait


Alright, very cool! Yates are top notch


----------



## R3d T34rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath;13196371*
> Alright so my pc is done and working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just noticed the heatsink fan is a little crooked but i'm slightly too lazy to move it around.


Sup with the cable management bro. Not bad but some zip ties would make it look nice and clean in there.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz;13198056*
> Sup with the cable management bro. Not bad but some zip ties would make it look nice and clean in there.


Use the holes Luke! Also, with that extra mobo 4 pin cable route it around over the top of the mobo tray instead of allll the way across the mobo


----------



## Maximax

Hey guys what do you guys think about this pics, here are some of the examples of what Im doing



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I finished with the cable sleeving and they look just like these,


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now Im also gonna do some side window modding to make it look like this and


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this is an example of the cable management I will be having=)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Note the cable management rig and the modded window is someone elses work and serves as an example of my plans
*Im open to suggestions =)*


----------



## Starman27

Oh my god it's tooooo sexy. Those mods are amazing max, as are the photographs. Can't wait to see the finished product.

I just ordered my white one, will have my entire rig in the next week or two and will post pics when I get it set up.


----------



## Maximax

thanks man, as you can see the first pic is my rig, I need to connect the sleeved cables ill take some pictures of that soon. I´m just trying to find out the best way to mod the window =)


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Add me to the club.

Got mine in the much hated RED!! I love it because it's different.

First full build I have done from scratch, but have pretty much rebuilt a few other PC's by upgrading all the parts and even replaced most parts in my old dreaded Dell,lol.

Apparently the red doesn't match the colour scheme downstairs, so it's staying in my office for now.


----------



## Maximax

the red is quite nice and unique, no one else has to like it but you ; )


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximax;13199254*
> the red is quite nice and unique, no one else has to like it but you ; )


Thankfully I do. I had never seen a red case in person, so was a little nervous that I wouldn't like it. My phone camera really doesn't do it any justice, but as some have mentioned it is amazing at picking up fingerprints.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Yes, I am repping thermalright, love the HR-02
This was mainly to show how the leds with the mesh window look, ie great








That seems to be acceptable cable management to me?








I'm ready for the list.
Let me know what you think and thanks for looking


----------



## Point Blank Rob

it appears my images havent appeared? Any help?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximax;13198626*
> Hey guys what do you guys think about this pics, here are some of the examples of what Im doing
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> I finished with the cable sleeving and they look just like these,
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Now Im also gonna do some side window modding to make it look like this and
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> this is an example of the cable management I will be having=)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Note the cable management rig and the modded window is someone elses work and serves as an example of my plans
> *Im open to suggestions =)*


wow i love that window mod, never thought bout going down that far with it. Sadly i already ordered enough H channel tubing for just the size that's already on the side panel, and it was $3 per foot - ohhhhhhhhh such a sad panda







. Either way will still look awesome.


----------



## Maximax

Yeah man That window mod is wicked, you get to see everything, Im still trying to figure out the tools im gonna need and way to decrease the risk of ruining the side panel by 0% plus I will be also doing some mountable honeycomb plate that could replace the glass just in case


----------



## Sophath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz;13198056*
> Sup with the cable management bro. Not bad but some zip ties would make it look nice and clean in there.


that's kind of hard because i suck with cable management







. Will try again XD


----------



## Maximax

listen you see that 8 pin ATX cable put it through the hole where the top 200mm fan cables are just unscrew the MoBos's top screws
Put the sata cable through the hole on the top designated to the fan cables connected to the fan controllers and the pci cables through the side panel cable management slots =) is gonna look alot better


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximax;13200299*
> Yeah man That window mod is wicked, you get to see everything, Im still trying to figure out the tools im gonna need and way to decrease the risk of ruining the side panel by 0% plus I will be also doing some mountable honeycomb plate that could replace the glass just in case


I'm going to be using painters tape on the side panel around the area I'll be cutting, then i will use my dremel rotary tool with a steel cutting wheel to do the cutting. Then will use a file to file it down and get smooth will also use the rotary tool to cut my plexiglass as well, then install the H channel tubing, and then install the plexiglass...and window mod done.


----------



## Maximax

sounds like not too much of a hustle, Cant wait to see it man


----------



## Sophath

i did a little bit of cleaning just now. I was able to pass that 8 pin cable up on the corner as well as the case's audio port. Cleaned a little bit all around the place. Will post a few pics once my gf is gone to school. XD


----------



## Zcypot

I want to join the club ^_^ got mine yesterday







.

One question about the case, How do I install the fan in the front at the bottom? Do I remove the HDD cage? Have not really look too much into it, planning on taking one of my antec 900s fans with blue LED and placing it there to match my monitors and cases lights


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


I want to join the club ^_^ got mine yesterday







.

One question about the case, How do I install the fan in the front at the bottom? Do I remove the HDD cage? Have not really look too much into it, planning on taking one of my antec 900s fans with blue LED and placing it there to match my monitors and cases lights










Front bezel pops off


----------



## Zcypot

oh really? hmm Ill need to mess around with that when I get home. I swear the phantom is just so sexy. Im afraid of breaking anything on it right now.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


oh really? hmm Ill need to mess around with that when I get home. I swear the phantom is just so sexy. Im afraid of breaking anything on it right now.


The plastic is real sturdy, just pull straight off and the little things holding it in place will pop right out. I do it all the time


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


The plastic is real sturdy, just pull straight off and the little things holding it in place will pop right out. I do it all the time


Yeah the front bezel is very rigid plastic


----------



## Sophath

better now?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath;13206037*
> better now?


Big improvement


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13206408*
> Big improvement


Shred, how do you remove those two rivets that are at the top of the large HDD cage? I got the four on the floor but can't remove these ones, they're too far in that narrow area between the cage and drive bay spaces D:


----------



## Chewy

Is the club closed for new members?? I have tried to get my name added to the list for over a month now with no joy


----------



## Rowey

The OP is usually in-active. Don't worry


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne;13206569*
> Shred, how do you remove those two rivets that are at the top of the large HDD cage? I got the four on the floor but can't remove these ones, they're too far in that narrow area between the cage and drive bay spaces D:


At work atm so I can't really recall which rivets youre talking about. Are you sure they are holding the hdd real in place and not attached to something else? I dont remember having any trouble getting all of them out with a large screwgun. I did have to take the back panel off to get a couple


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13206833*
> At work atm ago I can't really recall which rivets youre talking about. Are you sure they are holding the hdd real in place and not attached to something else? I dont remember having any trouble getting all of them out with a large screwgun












See the two black ones under the tabs for the 5.25 bays? I'm having trouble gripping the rivets through the small space.


----------



## Shredicus

Ah ok. Hrm I cant remember if I just applied pressure until the drill daily bit into it, our used greenhouse pliers to hold them. Have you trIed taking the front bezel off to see if you can go in through the front


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13206953*
> Ah ok. Hrm I cant remember if I just applied pressure until the drill daily bit into it, our used greenhouse pliers to hold them. Have you trIed taking the front bezel off to see if you can go in through the front


It's pretty tight, but I'll try. I'll get back to you


----------



## Shredicus

Ok if youre still having trouble I can give you a more definitive answer when I get home


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13207098*
> Ok if youre still having trouble I can give you a more definitive answer when I get home


I found the secret: Under the bottom 5.25 bay are two holes where you can get to the rivets. Sadly I had my CD drive there and didn't see them!









I'll keep working at it.


----------



## Shredicus

Ohhh ok. That makes sense


----------



## TheStealthyOne

It's finally out, phew. I banged up that cage pretty badly lol


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne;13207577*
> It's finally out, phew. I banged up that cage pretty badly lol


Make a bird house out of it


----------



## Rowey

Haha ^


----------



## Rabbs

Finally finished my window mod, and it took all freaking day. The H channel tubing that i ordered from frozencpu was complete crap and didn't work, and cost me $20. So i went to auto advanced parts which is basically a copy of autozone, and they had the U channel tubing that i needed, and what everyone else uses, and the real kicker is u channel tubing is actually what you use on the side of your car door. Only cost me $.05 YES 5 cents so i got 2 packs, and was able to complete ma window mod, and my lights come in tomorrow so I'll get some pics then.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13208981*
> Finally finished my window mod, and it took all freaking day. The H channel tubing that i ordered from frozencpu was complete crap and didn't work, and cost me $20. So i went to auto advanced parts which is basically a copy of autozone, and they had the U channel tubing that i needed, and what everyone else uses, and the real kicker is u channel tubing is actually what you use on the side of your car door. Only cost me $.05 YES 5 cents so i got 2 packs, and was able to complete ma window mod, and my lights come in tomorrow so I'll get some pics then.


oh but cant see see pics now?







your just teasing us


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13209272*
> oh but cant see see pics now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your just teasing us


Well i would but my camera has no batteries lol. So mines well wait tomorrow when my lights come in, and then i can get some new batteries.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13208981*
> Finally finished my window mod, and it took all freaking day. The H channel tubing that i ordered from frozencpu was complete crap and didn't work, and cost me $20. So i went to auto advanced parts which is basically a copy of autozone, and they had the U channel tubing that i needed, and what everyone else uses, and the real kicker is u channel tubing is actually what you use on the side of your car door. Only cost me $.05 YES 5 cents so i got 2 packs, and was able to complete ma window mod, and my lights come in tomorrow so I'll get some pics then.


Sorry to hear about your crappy h channel from frozencpu, but at least it will serve as a lesson to future modders. Congrats on a successful mod. Now grab a beer and the enjoy the fruits of your labor. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13209551*
> Sorry to hear about your crappy h channel from frozencpu, but at least it will serve as a lesson to future modders. Congrats on a successful mod. Now grab a beer and the enjoy the fruits of your labor. Can't wait to see the pics


Yeah stay away from that H channel tubing from frozencpu. It just doesn't work on the phantom, but U channel tubing+scotch 4010 is all ya need


----------



## Rowey

Ill speak to ES about making a mini album of all our modded phantoms here in this club on the front page!


----------



## Starman27

Is anyone using a Silver Arrow with their Phantom? I was wondering if anyone could tell me the clearance between the SA and the side panel. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starman27;13211562*
> Is anyone using a Silver Arrow with their Phantom? I was wondering if anyone could tell me the clearance between the SA and the side panel. Thanks a lot!


That will work, but can forget the side panel fan like the rest of us who use NH-D14. But you don't even need that side fan.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Hopefully the images show up this time.
Showing newly installed apollish blue fans and nzxt led cable.
Also tried to do a bit of cable management to make the pics look better.


----------



## Shredicus

Looks good dude









Cant wait for my white apollish fans to get here tomorrow, they look slick on your rig. jesus that's a huge CPU cooler


----------



## Rowey

Rabbs get some piccys up man!


----------



## Dooms101

Hey I am new here and I am a daily visitor to another forum (OCF) but they don't have an awesome owners club, so I thought I'd show off my current build









Specs:
NZXT White Phantom
+ custom triple rad mount
+ window mod
AMD PhenomII x6 1090T @ 4.2Ghz
2x 2GB Kingstom HyperX @ 1900Mhz
HIS Reference 6870 @ stock
ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
OCZ Vertex2 60GB (34nm version)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Thermaltake Tough Power XT750 modular

And for cooling:
Delrin bay mounted cylinder res -> MCP-355 + petra top -> lapped Sapphire Rev.A -> SNBW Rev.A -> VGA-IB -> MCR320-QP + 3x high speed Yate Loons

I plan on adding a second rad, probably a MCR220-QP in the bottom. Here's how she looks:









Here's how the triple rad was mounted on top, took about 3 hours of measuring to make those brackets, but they came out great and the fill port looks cool there too.









Mounting the rad and fans over the mobo and ram cooler to see how it fits. It just barely has enough room for the ram cooler xD



























Who says a triple wont fit?









Turning it on for the first time...









Looks pretty sexy

















Wire management is great in this case.









Rad looks pretty slick with the bare aluminum.









Cut out the windows and painted the side vent.









Much better looking

















CCFL's off...









CCFL's on.



























Front reservoir.




























So what do you guys think? I love this case and it was awesome to work with, its been done for about 4 days and I am already wanting to put in a bottom rad... lol


----------



## Rowey

Nice rig man!! those fans and the ram fans are tight!


----------



## domoaligato

is their room for two of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10278/ex-res-165/FrozenQ_PC_Mods_250mm_Liquid_Fusion_V_Series_2nd_Generation_Reservoir_-_UV_Cathode_-_UV_Red_Helix.html?tl=g30c97s165

In the area between the mobo and the HD cages?

Can anyone give a example of how they are using two reservoirs for a two loop setup in this case?

I want to have a 360 rad at the top 120rad in the front and 240 in the bottom.

the 360 rad is the cool the cpu and chipsets on my sabertooth p67.

the 120 + 240 is to cool the 2 gtx 580's with 2x EK-FC580 and a EK-FC Link


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13213433*
> Looks good dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for my white apollish fans to get here tomorrow, they look slick on your rig. jesus that's a huge CPU cooler


Cheers Shred, ye the fans are great, thanks to Davitz who I stole the idea from.
And the CPU cooler is the thermalright HR-02, such a good cooler, can run fanless.
Just need to install the xtreme plus on my 6870, then hopefully a silent awesome rig.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

my wc gear is on the way, now if I can get some one cough*Shredicus*cough to come over and do my window mod for me..


----------



## Rabbs

Okay well i took some pics, and there not the best, and this ain't the best window mod ever. But i did pretty darn good for my first time ever using a dremel...and doing a window mod. By the way my light is white and it's more brighter then it is in the pics, and the bottom near the PSU was the only place i could put the light


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

very sexy.


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Nicely done for a first time job.

That desktop wallpaper reminds me of 2003/2004


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzapuppy;13221419*
> Nicely done for a first time job.
> 
> That desktop wallpaper reminds me of 2003/2004


That's my future wife but only in la la land


----------



## Shredicus

Well she still has her underpants on so I think your sig rig is inappropriately named. ;p
Great work on the window


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13221763*
> Well she still has her underpants on so I think your sig rig is inappropriately named. ;p
> Great work on the window


lol Trust me I've searched for years trying to find Ashanti that way, but couldn't of posted that on here without getting banned.


----------



## Starman27

Looks good man. I can't wait to get mine to do a window mod like that. Well done, and nice booty on your desktop


----------



## esproductions

Sorry for the hiatus guys... final exams suck ass.


----------



## esproductions

*FRONT PAGE UPDATED!*
GO TAKE A LOOK!

*OWNERS LIST UPDATED*
Separated into Case Colors

*FAQ SECTION ADDED*
Needs details though. I need help from you guys on this. Please help me do a small write-up on the various FAQ topics (listed on front page) and I'll add it to that post so people can STOP ASKING THE SAME QUESTIONS!

*Let me know what you guys think of the changes! I don't get enough rep these days







*


----------



## Shredicus

Nice work
Enjoy your illgotten rep you weinerbandit


----------



## Rowey

Use these for the frontpage instead of those picture spreadsheets and make editable google spreadsheets and just use these as banner, they are only temporary till i can come up with some nice looking accurate ones (cooked them up at 4 in the morning







)


























i will redo the whole clubs graphics when im actually half awake


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Nice work
Enjoy your illgotten rep you weinerbandit


did u just call him a weinerbandit.... LOL


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Use these for the frontpage instead of those picture spreadsheets and make editable google spreadsheets and just use these as banner, they are only temporary till i can come up with some nice looking accurate ones (cooked them up at 4 in the morning







)


























i will redo the whole clubs graphics when im actually half awake










Wow that's sweet. I don't know how to use Google Docs LOL... so someone make the editable spreadsheet and I'll add that + these new banners.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13224144*
> did u just call him a weinerbandit.... LOL:drunken:


I...may have done that...









Got my apollish fans today, they look amazing. Unfortunately one of my fan controller ports doesnt work with it so I'm gonna shoot NZXT an email.

It's really ool though, you can slow them down with the fan controller for some amazing effects


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Shredicus, did you manage to plug the 4 pin cable from the xtreme plus into your mobo?
Mine doesnt reach so had to use the molex adapter, but pressumably that leaves the fans at 100%? Where as I would quite like to have them running super quiet at idle.


----------



## kita24

Hi all from sunny London! After literally months of trying to find the perfect case for me, I have decided on the Phantom, but, at the last minute, like the president in the 5th Element..."Captain I have a doubt"

Well, 2 actually: My aftermarket cooler is a Thermaltake Frio [for some reason people slag me off for choosing this, but its mine, I bought it, Yoyotech recommended it, and that's what I have, no cussing or comments on that please) - its 165mm high, I've read that means I wont be able to have an NZXT side fan because of this, are there any other fans that can fit this case? I'm used to building systems, been doing it for 20 years pretty much, but have never got a drill or dremel out so my building skills are limited to screwdrivers am afraid.

The other question is, has anybody found a filter that will fit in front or behind the front fan? We have two cats and so dust/cat hair is a real issue...

_Thank you very much for reading_, I really want to get this case, and really hope I will be able to use a side fan with it...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


Hi all from sunny London! After literally months of trying to find the perfect case for me, I have decided on the Phantom, but, at the last minute, like the president in the 5th Element..."Captain I have a doubt"

Well, 2 actually: My aftermarket cooler is a Thermaltake Frio [for some reason people slag me off for choosing this, but its mine, I bought it, Yoyotech recommended it, and that's what I have, no cussing or comments on that please) - its 165mm high, I've read that means I wont be able to have an NZXT side fan because of this, are there any other fans that can fit this case? I'm used to building systems, been doing it for 20 years pretty much, but have never got a drill or dremel out so my building skills are limited to screwdrivers am afraid.

The other question is, has anybody found a filter that will fit in front or behind the front fan? We have two cats and so dust/cat hair is a real issue...

_Thank you very much for reading_, I really want to get this case, and really hope I will be able to use a side fan with it...


Q1: Unfortunately theres nothing you can do with a side fan and the frio.

Q2: you can use any 120/140mm fan filters to fit it. They are universal.

Also, welcome to OCN and the Phantom Club.


----------



## kita24

Hi xD3aDPooLx, thank you very much for your reply, and welcome









That is such a shame about the side fan, I thought I had found the perfect case...I really fail to understand why NZXT would design an enthusiast level case, knowing full well that nobody in their right mind uses stock fans, then designs it so you can't put a side fan in if you use an aftermarket cooler.....

Am I right in thinking some of the talented users of this forum had some input into this case? Surely they must have raised this issue...Or I guess, they did, and their voices weren't heard...

Damn and blast, now I feel lost again and in utter turmoil (not Turmoil the old Spectrum platformer game you understand) This case has everything......Now I want to scream like an 80s action movie star noooooooooooo!









Ahem.


----------



## Dooms101

Well in my opinion the large fan on the side is ugly and has very little functionality. Leaving the fan out leaves a huge mesh vent that will equalize air pressure in the case and help vent or intake depending on your fan setup. The 200mm fan has horrible air pressure and even if it seems to move a lot of air volume, it creates more turbulence than an air stream so its pretty ineffective for anything other than pushing some air into the case. Since you're using the Frio, the air moved by it will be enough to cool other components like RAM and the mosfets so the side fan is unnecessary anyways. If I were you, I'd just mod the side panel like a lot of the other owners have.


----------



## kita24

Hmm, well I really don't care about what a case looks like; its just a box, and I have 7 decks around the house of all shapes and sizes; its just a tool to me not a cup cake ; )

So if the 200mm fans have horrible air pressure, then I guess that's equal for the top fan/s also? I have read that only NZXT fans will fit in this case...As said earlier, I have no skills or experience modding, just building ; / Thank you very much for your reply, I appreciate it!


----------



## bufu994

:S just look at my CPU COOLER








so guys what do you think is the best way lower motherboard temperature ???

should I spend more money for low profile cpu cooler liek SCYTE RESETSU +big side fan

or just get Hyper 212 Plus and nice front 14cm ??

im just looking best way to lower mother board and general temperatures and make it silent
I almost never have the stock fans at full speed because they are too loud


----------



## Rowey

Get a 212 ASAP that things fugly!


----------



## Dooms101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


Hmm, well I really don't care about what a case looks like; its just a box, and I have 7 decks around the house of all shapes and sizes; its just a tool to me not a cup cake ; )

So if the 200mm fans have horrible air pressure, then I guess that's equal for the top fan/s also? I have read that only NZXT fans will fit in this case...As said earlier, I have no skills or experience modding, just building ; / Thank you very much for your reply, I appreciate it!


I understand what you mean, I use to duct tape my rad to a piece of wood and have the rest laying on boxes









There is no industry standard for fans larger than 180mm and although I've seen cooler master fans in this case, you're best off just getting NZXT fans if you just want to throw it in without modding. The top 200mm fan doesn't do a whole lot... The top and sides are so open that exhausting the case isn't a big deal and the rear 120mm is plenty if you are using a tower style cooler "aimed" at it. Since you aren't water cooling you might as well leave the 200mm on top, it wouldn't hurt and some people think it looks cool. In some situations it could actually hurt performance by creating low pressure zones, but you probably don't need to worry about that.


----------



## bufu994

so trying to put side fan its just a waste of time and money ??? 
and its better to save the money and invest the in other thing ???


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


so trying to put side fan its just a waste of time and money ??? 
and its better to save the money and invest the in other thing ???


Dont bother with a side fan, seriously just get yourself a nice cpu cooler h50 Kuhler 920/620 NH D14 silver arrow or anything like them


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Shredicus, did you manage to plug the 4 pin cable from the xtreme plus into your mobo?
Mine doesnt reach so had to use the molex adapter, but pressumably that leaves the fans at 100%? Where as I would quite like to have them running super quiet at idle.


I actually have it plugged straight into the old 4 pin fan connector on the GPU PCB itself


----------



## kita24

Thanks again for the reply and insight Dooms101, do you think if I got one of those 5.25" bay converters that hold 3 hds with a 120 mm front fan in, it might help? I`m not sure if the front door has any side vents in it...Also, do you think having dual top exhaust vents makes a significant difference? It seems odd to push air down at the top front, only for it to hit bottom then be exhausted back up...Am sorry to take up your time, and am also aware I am derailing the thread somewhat, so any mods out there, please feel free to delete my posts.

So, in short, am I just being an idiot obsessing over the side fan? I really need to get this build done and get my life back instead of spending 1-2 hours a day trying to find the perfect case...


----------



## RushMore1205

just built this last night for a buddy of mine:

sorry for horrible pics, but my phone does not take good pics in low lights, ive asked him to join OCN, too

so he might post up some high quality pics later


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


I actually have it plugged straight into the old 4 pin fan connector on the GPU PCB itself


Unfortunately the 6870 has a 3 pin. Invested in an extension cable from ebay to sort the problem. Cheers


----------



## Dooms101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


Thanks again for the reply and insight Dooms101, do you think if I got one of those 5.25" bay converters that hold 3 hds with a 120 mm front fan in, it might help? I`m not sure if the front door has any side vents in it...Also, do you think having dual top exhaust vents makes a significant difference? It seems odd to push air down at the top front, only for it to hit bottom then be exhausted back up...Am sorry to take up your time, and am also aware I am derailing the thread somewhat, so any mods out there, please feel free to delete my posts.

So, in short, am I just being an idiot obsessing over the side fan? I really need to get this build done and get my life back instead of spending 1-2 hours a day trying to find the perfect case...


Spending a ton of time researching and drooling at stuff you can't afford is half the fun of this hobby! Trust me, we all do it, some worse than others...
But yes, just forget about the side fan completely, and if you're feeling ambitious do the side panel mod and it'll make the case look considerably better. The way airflow is directed in ATX cases with bottom mounted PSUs (most of them anyways), fresh cool air is taken in from the bottom front of the case and directed towards the expansion slots (where a hot GPU could be) and towards the CPU area where a heatsink can take advantage of it. Because warm air rises, the hot air that passed over heatsinks rises to the top of the case and can be exhausted by the rear fan or top fans/vents. As is, the Phantom has great airflow but the top fan is really not needed.

The front door of the case will completely block air and has no vents at all on it. If you want more air flow through the case, you can add a 120mm or 140mm front intake fan that will blow across the HDDs in tandem with the dual 120mm side fans.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


Thanks again for the reply and insight Dooms101, do you think if I got one of those 5.25" bay converters that hold 3 hds with a 120 mm front fan in, it might help? I`m not sure if the front door has any side vents in it...Also, do you think having dual top exhaust vents makes a significant difference? It seems odd to push air down at the top front, only for it to hit bottom then be exhausted back up...Am sorry to take up your time, and am also aware I am derailing the thread somewhat, so any mods out there, please feel free to delete my posts.

So, in short, am I just being an idiot obsessing over the side fan? I really need to get this build done and get my life back instead of spending 1-2 hours a day trying to find the perfect case...


kita, the only cpu cooler the works with a side fan is 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018
with this fan
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=88

the side fan is only 200x200x20 which makes it work without any modding.


----------



## kita24

Thank you both again for your insight and help. I have put up a general request for suggestions thread in the meanwhile, just in case there is an alternative to the Phantom that suits my (admittedly demanding and fussy) needs.

If I go for the Phantom, which due to the seeming lack of an alternative appears likely (The Fractal Arc was going to be the main competitor, but having read about QC issues, and it not being designed to be quiet rules it out). Having a quiet case is important as almost all my machines have been moved to other parts of the house as my wife *hates* the whine of fans or psu fans or HD clicking - the only cases she likes being anywhere near are the quad core build in the Cosmos - which I am not using as all my HDs in it are full, and this current one (a Wolfdale, just for writing really) in a Silverstone HTPC case. With the new build being an i7 (not Sandy Bridge, its a long ass story, and not an interesting one either!) I am really hoping that with a good quiet case fan setup let me keep the Frio (a noisy cooler) on quiet at night, turning it up for editing.

TLDR: Yup, I'd definitely put a 140mm in the front (any idea where I would buy a filter for it and the product name?)

I'd also get an extra NZXT 200mm fan up top (does kind of worry me that it would have to be an NZXT fan, I mean, what happens when they stop being sold and mine die...there's me left with no other fans to buy?)

It's good to know there is an alternative, which would work with a side fan, and wow, a Noctua too (be a while until I could afford to pay UK prices for one of those though may ask my wife to check out the prices if she ends up going back to Japan this year for a while)

Thanks again for the advice...I still cannot fathom why NZXT didn't think this through properly in the first place


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I dunno why they didnt think of it, but this case is truly wonderful. 
I have a the Fractal Design case also for my wifes build, but I like the phantom more. It's just a matter of opinion.

also here is a site that has some of the fan filters.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...c8231d016ce563


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kita24;13233802*
> Thank you both again for your insight and help. I have put up a general request for suggestions thread in the meanwhile, just in case there is an alternative to the Phantom that suits my (admittedly demanding and fussy) needs.
> 
> If I go for the Phantom, which due to the seeming lack of an alternative appears likely (The Fractal Arc was going to be the main competitor, but having read about QC issues, and it not being designed to be quiet rules it out). Having a quiet case is important as almost all my machines have been moved to other parts of the house as my wife *hates* the whine of fans or psu fans or HD clicking - the only cases she likes being anywhere near are the quad core build in the Cosmos - which I am not using as all my HDs in it are full, and this current one (a Wolfdale, just for writing really) in a Silverstone HTPC case. With the new build being an i7 (not Sandy Bridge, its a long ass story, and not an interesting one either!) I am really hoping that with a good quiet case fan setup let me keep the Frio (a noisy cooler) on quiet at night, turning it up for editing.
> 
> TLDR: Yup, I'd definitely put a 140mm in the front (any idea where I would buy a filter for it and the product name?)
> 
> I'd also get an extra NZXT 200mm fan up top (does kind of worry me that it would have to be an NZXT fan, I mean, what happens when they stop being sold and mine die...there's me left with no other fans to buy?)
> 
> It's good to know there is an alternative, which would work with a side fan, and wow, a Noctua too (be a while until I could afford to pay UK prices for one of those though may ask my wife to check out the prices if she ends up going back to Japan this year for a while)
> 
> Thanks again for the advice...I still cannot fathom why NZXT didn't think this through properly in the first place


Yeah, I just replied to your other thread. Honestly, you're really not missing out on much more then maybe 1c with the side panel fan missing. I have my side panel 200mm mounts chopped out and still get excellent temps with the 140mm up front, 2x120s on the side, 1x120 in the back, and the 200mms on top. That's massive airflow. ALso, I use a Xigmatek 200mm fan up top in the 200mm slot closest to the back. Basically, the mounting holes didnt line up, but it just "popped" into place and fits in very snugly. It's lined up perfectly with the exhaust hole, and doesnt jiggle or vibrate or all. it's just not mounted convetionally with screws.

I'll have to snap some pics for you and Rowey when I get a chance.

Honestly, from the description you posted in the other thread, this case is perfect for you. I wouldnt get too sidetracked by one minor gripe, but if you come across something closer to what you're in the market for, more power to ya









Also, if possible hook up your frio to the built in fan controller and that should help tame the noisy beast


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

I have a Phantom coming next week, also bought an extra NZXT 200mm fan to put on the top, is it better to use it as an intake or exhaust fan?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13237290*
> I have a Phantom coming next week, also bought an extra NZXT 200mm fan to put on the top, is it better to use it as an intake or exhaust fan?


Well, the general consensus seems to agree with the Laws of Thermodynamics. Heat rising means top fans make good vents









Congrats on the Phantom, you should love it when it gets there


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13237394*
> Well, the general consensus seems to agree with the Laws of Thermodynamics. Heat rising means top fans make good vents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Phantom, you should love it when it gets there


Alright thanks! Also can you tell me, which fan does the Phantom come with; the FN 200RB or the FS 200RB? I want to make sure the one I ordered matches.


----------



## Shredicus

It actually comes with a blue LED one that's neither of those, and can only be had by buyign a Phantom. I have heard rumblings of them releasing their LED fans for sale soon. There is no difference aesthetically between the two fans you mentioned as well, they just operate at different RPMs. One is a little faster, so it's a bit noisier but moves more air.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13237676*
> It actually comes with a blue LED one that's neither of those, and can only be had by buyign a Phantom. I have heard rumblings of them releasing their LED fans for sale soon. There is no difference aesthetically between the two fans you mentioned as well, they just operate at different RPMs. One is a little faster, so it's a bit noisier but moves more air.


Ahh damn, I bought the FN which is 1300RPM so I hope it isn't too loud.


----------



## Shredicus

The 200mm fans tend to be rather quiet. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## dragon2169

Joined purely so I could join this club. Got the case a few months ago, been in love with it ever since. I have an SSD in the mail which I'm going to mount against the side there like I've seen a few people in this thread do.


----------



## kita24

Ok, the Phantom, and you guys n gals have got me....Phantom for me it is baby!!!

xD3aDPooLx, please could you advise me exactly which one of those filters I should go for? I hope I can find a UK retailer too ^^ Thanks again, I really appreciate it ; )

EDIT: I'll be making a build video and take some photos too when it's all done


----------



## Zaxbys

Has anyone been able to hook up 2 200mm fans up top and hook it up so both have working LEDs? If so how?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kita24*


Ok, the Phantom, and you guys n gals have got me....Phantom for me it is baby!!!

xD3aDPooLx, please could you advise me exactly which one of those filters I should go for? I hope I can find a UK retailer too ^^ Thanks again, I really appreciate it ; )

EDIT: I'll be making a build video and take some photos too when it's all done


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=57&subcat=795
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=57&subcat=795
http://www.pccomponentes.com/nexus_f...120x120mm.html


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*


Has anyone been able to hook up 2 200mm fans up top and hook it up so both have working LEDs? If so how?


2 nzxt fans?? i havent seen anything yet.


----------



## kita24

Thanks xD3aDPooLx! I wonder if NZXT will be offering fans with different colour lights to match all these sexy special editions of the Phantom?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

From what I seen so far, i think so.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*


Has anyone been able to hook up 2 200mm fans up top and hook it up so both have working LEDs? If so how?


only the stock fan comes with leds, the other one does not so you will have to mount led's youself, the fan do have holes for them, so should be easy.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragon2169*


Joined purely so I could join this club. Got the case a few months ago, been in love with it ever since. I have an SSD in the mail which I'm going to mount against the side there like I've seen a few people in this thread do.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_N0zirytiZU8/TbK8tA5YX2I/AAAAAAAAABM/JuS2XFgnjos/s1024/P4230085.JPG[/MG]
[IMG]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_N0zirytiZU8/TbK8pYfYNuI/AAAAAAAAABE/gNlp35dxfVk/s1024/P4230086.JPG[/MG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Very cool and welcome! My recommendation for mounting the SSD would be to pick up a little 3m double sided adhesive pad. Works perfectly for that

Also congrats on pulling the trigger Kita, you're going to love it. Also, the Phantom comes with fan filters for all the fans iirc

Zaxby's; My soldering iron, LEDs and soldering braid all just arrived so I'm going to be attempting some LED replacement on my case, including swapping the stock 200mm blue LEDs out for white. I'll probably get started on the project monday. If it works out, it would be a pretty good indicator of how easily you could rig up LEDs to an NZXT fan without them, as I've heard they still have the LED mounting holes.

I've tried to snap a few pics with my phone of the 2 120mm white apollish fans I have on my side panel now, as they look AMAZING, but my phone cant really handle the brightness and looks all blurry lol


----------



## SonofNoob

New build with the Phantom.
Please add me!


----------



## Rucka315

I own NZXT phantom white







add me up sir


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rucka315;13245923*
> I own NZXT phantom white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me up sir


Pics?


----------



## Shredicus

Welcome to the club new phantom owners


----------



## Rowey

I really want to see some new accented phantom memebers!!


----------



## Davitz

Aye, updated pics coming soon of my black phantom. CHIVE, Vengeance and 6850 get installed tomorrow


----------



## Bobicon

I am really starting to get disapointed in NZXT customer service I sent in a parts request 2 weeks ago ended up getting the parts, but they sent the wrong ones.

Then I also sent in a RMA for a FN200 fan a week ago because the fan was clicking and I was suspose to get a email confirming the RMA some time during this week and never got it.

I need to call them on Monday.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13249159*
> Aye, updated pics coming soon of my black phantom. CHIVE, Vengeance and 6850 get installed tomorrow


Lol what the hell is a CHIVE?


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Lol what the hell is a CHIVE?












They'll go great with his case, I bet they'll give off a nice spicy aroma too


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*











They'll go great with his case, I bet they'll give off a nice spicy aroma too










Should've seen this coming :|


----------



## McIvero

I'm going to hazard a guess... C.H.I.V.E = CrossHair IV Extreme?

Grr.... still waiting to get my phantom shipped out >< should have it within the next 2 weeks...


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


I am really starting to get disapointed in NZXT customer service I sent in a parts request 2 weeks ago ended up getting the parts, but they sent the wrong ones.

Then I also sent in a RMA for a FN200 fan a week ago because the fan was clicking and I was suspose to get a email confirming the RMA some time during this week and never got it.

I need to call them on Monday.


Ill let you know how i get on with my parts request.

Dear NZXT Customer,

Please provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase. All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts.

From: Rhys Rowe [mailto:_____________] 
Sent: Saturday, April 09, 2011 4:21 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: Message from NZXT Website: Rhys Rowe

Sorry about the long awaited reply, I scanned in the invoice i received upon purchase of my phantom hope this verify's everything you need. to replace parts under warranty. The top rear 200mm fan wobbled and makes a lot of noise, it broke eventually a couple of weeks back. Just wouldn't spin up. The black mesh panel above the top 200mm fan was also damaged when i first brought the case, It's not properly held down ive taken it apart to see if it needed tightening up, but its a machine/product error that caused it. Could be fixed with some superglue, but it would just make the case look horrible.

Replacements:
Rear 200mm LED NZXT Fan
Black mesh panel for top bezel

Regards, Rhys

Dear NZXT Customer,

Please provide us with you full shipping address. We will further your request as soon as we receive your reply.

Dear NZXT Customer,

Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our facility within 1-5 business days. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Pis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The cable management holes should be like Corsair's case or at least like haf-x/predator, anyway overall design is unique just like Raven RV01, I love them!


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*


Has anyone been able to hook up 2 200mm fans up top and hook it up so both have working LEDs? If so how?


I have those!







) 2 NZXT LED Fans, Working







Look pics


----------



## Stizuner

Update on my machine... i finally got around to doing water and here are the results:

I still have some wire management to do so ignore the mess.

I've found i do not care for either the sentry or cases fan controllers so that will need to be remedy in the future.


----------



## esproductions

Wow that's a sick build!


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I have the Noctua NH-D14 installed in my phantom. Does the orientation of the NH-D14 make any difference in temps?










-Or-


----------



## Rowey

Out back...


----------



## Hogwasher

I figure since heat rises that the top exhaust would be the best


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Point it going out towards the back. It'll give your case better airflow. =]

EDIT:
For some reason my sig rig isn't showing, but I'm using the Noctua as well.


----------



## Rabbs

I got my Noctua NH-D14 pointing upwards. Always have good airflow my case is always cold, the top is the only part that's warm.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McIvero;13251817*
> I'm going to hazard a guess... C.H.I.V.E = CrossHair IV Extreme?
> 
> Grr.... still waiting to get my phantom shipped out >< should have it within the next 2 weeks...


Yep, we have a winner.

Crosshair IV Extreme


----------



## Dooms101

Well having it point upwards also means its drawing hot air off your GPU and blocking the air flow from the front to the back. The ATX standard is designed to have air go from front to back and vertical heatsinks like the NH-D14 do best when orientated to take advantage of that fact. So face it to exhaust out the back.


----------



## Hogwasher

I say test it both ways and use whats best.


----------



## iJustin

Hey guys, I have a new Phantom sitting in my garage ready to be built.








I was just wondering, if the CM Hyper 212+ would fit with the 20 or 23cm side panel fan that is 2cm wide. If not, what is a budget cooler capable of running a i5-2500k to 4.5Ghz and still fit the 20cm or 23cm side panel.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Hey ijustin,

I think the 212 works with this fan on the side..

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=88
but so far this is the only known cooler that works with a side fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018

also welcome to the club.


----------



## Stizuner

JoePhoto: thank you for the photography tutorial, I had fun doing a mini photo shoot of my system.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


Hey ijustin,

I think the 212 works with this fan on the side..

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=88
but so far this is the only known cooler that works with a side fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018

also welcome to the club.


Hey thanks Deadpool! 
Well technically I'm not officially in the club yet, but I will take pictures to join the club.








Do you mind reposting the link for the only known cooler that will work with teh side 20 or 23cm fan? The link you gave me shown as a bad request.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018

and 20mm side fan


----------



## Bobicon

the 212+ won't work even with a 20mm side fan because you only have 158mm of clearance with a 20mm side fan and 155mm with a fan filter on with the side fan and the 212+ is 158.5mm.

The best heat sink I could find that would fit inside with a side fan on without water cooling was the NH-C14 and it is cooling better than my 212+ (About the same as a 212+ but still a little better with the fans running at 900 RPM down from 1200 RPM), but the downside is it costs $90.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0&Tpk=Nh%20C14 - NH-C14 its only 130mm tall with both fans and gets my approval because it is one of the better air coolers out there. While it won't beat a NH-D14 or a Silver Arrow it is right behind them.

And it does help cool your motherboard and RAM also.


----------



## iJustin

Alright, thanks a lot for your help guys. I figured I'm just going to get the Hyper 212+ since I'm on a budget, and then intake the hell out of my Phantom with some slipstreams maybe. Thanks again!


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iJustin*


Hey guys, I have a new Phantom sitting in my garage ready to be built.








I was just wondering, if the CM Hyper 212+ would fit with the 20 or 23cm side panel fan that is 2cm wide. If not, what is a budget cooler capable of running a i5-2500k to 4.5Ghz and still fit the 20cm or 23cm side panel.


Noctua NH-C14 with bottom fan on the cpu cooler and a 30mm side fan like the nzxt 200mm with dust filter.

That noctua is awesome







[not only for the price ]


----------



## Point Blank Rob

May I ask why everyone uses the hyper 212+ over something like my Thermalright HR-02 for instance?


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


Update on my machine... i finally got around to doing water and here are the results:

I still have some wire management to do so ignore the mess.

I've found i do not care for either the sentry or cases fan controllers so that will need to be remedy in the future.


Where did you put your hard drives? I had a very similar build in mind, but I was waiting for some SSDs of decent capacity to reach a price point I would consider "expensive" and then put them behind the mother board tray. is that what you did?

And do you think you could tell me where you got the white vinyl tubing? I've found it a few different places, but I'd rather know the quality of it before I order it.


----------



## bufu994

HELP :S
I have some problems with my case :S
well its too loud so I put the fans at minimum at night because its way too laud for me ....
but my motherboard get at like 50C and cpu core temperatures are under 30C
(im running on stock fans just have one 12cm on the front as intake fan , but i have 4 hdds so im not sure if it does a lot )

so I was thinking to get as a cpu cooler hyper 212 Plus or Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro (teh freezer 13 pro has a cros-blow cooler and i hope it will drop few C from the motherboard and the difference in the price is only 4 euro , its just that I dont know witch one is better ) and add one Tacens Ventus II 14 as intake and other Tacens Ventus II 12cm at the back

or bye one Thermalright Silver Arrow

here you can see the prices and no I cant bye from newegg or tigerdirect :S


----------



## K10

Hyper 212+ with push/pull configuration.


----------



## Dooms101

Can't go wrong with the Hyper 212+, the fan on it is amazing. If you want 2 or 3 degrees better temps, go push/pull with a Cooler Master Blade Master fan (same kind that comes with the 212), its the best fan you can put on it.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13264498*
> May I ask why everyone uses the hyper 212+ over something like my Thermalright HR-02 for instance?


Simple. I got my 212+ for 15$ after rebate!

$70+ for a HR-02.

Gave me more headroom for buying processor power, and still cools miles better then stock

I do plan on upgrading to a NH-C14 style cooler when Ivy Bridge or possibly bulldozer piques my interest


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm;13264604*
> Where did you put your hard drives? I had a very similar build in mind, but I was waiting for some SSDs of decent capacity to reach a price point I would consider "expensive" and then put them behind the mother board tray. is that what you did?
> 
> And do you think you could tell me where you got the white vinyl tubing? I've found it a few different places, but I'd rather know the quality of it before I order it.


SSD is mounted behind the tray, if you seen my original build i blocked out the opening behind the first removable drive tray with white vinyl. The vinyl being sticky i was able to just stick the SSD right to it.

I'm going to get creative and find a way to mount a 2.5" SD Black drive so i have a little more storage space on the system itself, though my network has a WHS with 10tb of space so data storage is not really an urgent concern for me.

My tubing is: PrimoFlex Pro LRT White Tubing, got it from jab-tech. I cant really speak to the quality as this is my first watercooled build so i have nothing to compare it to, it seemed good to me though, i did run into kinks on the bottom video card because of the power supply which is why i have just a little bit of primo-chill anti-kink coils which solves the problem.


----------



## bufu994

ok guys I see the Hyper is really cool cooler but here it costs 25 euro and the FREEZER 13 PRO 29 euro
and the Silver Arrow like 55e or 56e


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13269304*
> ok guys I see the Hyper is really cool cooler but here it costs 25 euro and the FREEZER 13 PRO 29 euro
> and the Silver Arrow like 55e or 56e


I would go with the 212 because it'll cost you less and you'll have the option to mount another fan down the line if you choose to. I don't think the Freezer 13 does push/pull.


----------



## Bobicon

Update on my RMA for the FN200.

They sent me a FN140 instead even though it reads FN200 on the RMA request.

I am so disappointed in this customer service, this is the second time in a row they sent me the wrong thing.


----------



## Shredicus

Got some new pics with my build mostly complete. These apollish fans look sick in person, but hard to capture on bad camera phone. They are white not blue, as the pictures may look

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/IMG_20110422_014007.jpg

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/IMG_20110425_152623.jpg

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/IMG_20110422_014021.jpg

And started modding my LEDs, so far did the power/HDD activity lights and they look spiffy

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h194/Hot_Dawg2/Albino%20Sasquatch/IMG_20110425_152611.jpg


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

stop copying my setup sherdicus... LOL

ps.. the lights came out nice too.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Updated with cable extensions, the removed HDD cage, and a 140mm Yate Loon.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*


http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8220/pict0304t.jpg[/IM]

[IMG]http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/268/pict0303z.jpg[/IM]

Updated with cable extensions, the removed HDD cage, and a 140mm Yate Loon.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Looks really good, I like the red extenders.

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

stop copying my setup sherdicus... LOL

ps.. the lights came out nice too.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I DID IT FIRST [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/buttkick.gif

Guess I gotta wait until I get a new fan controller to do those, think I'll try the fan tonight though


----------



## Dooms101

Light mod looks awesome, was thinking about doing it for a friend... he wants to swap out the blue in the black case for red LEDs. Was it any difficult to do?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*




















Updated with cable extensions, the removed HDD cage, and a 140mm Yate Loon.


bang tidy! diggin' it mate!


----------



## bronzodiriace

Change cpu cooler and mounted NZXT Led kit 2m


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace;13277493*
> 
> 
> 
> Change cpu cooler and mounted NZXT Led kit 2m


Sort out the cables near the PSU, get some extensions for the pci-e connectors take that extra hdd mounting bracket out. You've got yourself a nice rig mate!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13268503*
> Simple. I got my 212+ for 15$ after rebate!
> 
> $70+ for a HR-02.
> 
> Gave me more headroom for buying processor power, and still cools miles better then stock
> 
> I do plan on upgrading to a NH-C14 style cooler when Ivy Bridge or possibly bulldozer piques my interest


If you had the $70 to spend would you have gone for the HR-02?


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13278174*
> Sort out the cables near the PSU, get some extensions for the pci-e connectors take that extra hdd mounting bracket out. You've got yourself a nice rig mate!


Thanx for your advices.


----------



## bufu994

hey guys








sry if my question is stupid but but do you think i can remove one of the pci-e cabels from my power supply ?? 
well its cose each has 6+2 and 6 pin connectors 
and I have 2 cables connected at my gpu do you think I should leave it like that or remove one of the cables and just connect the 6 pins to the gpu ???

here is a photo with the 2 cables so you can see what Im talking about .... 









ohh and other thing do you think that if I put fan on the bottom of the case ( where the little drive cage goes its going to help cool my gpu and motherboard ???


----------



## Bobicon

You can just use the 6 Pin connectors, you don't have to use the 6+2 cables as long as the +2 cables are not in use.

Also a fan at the bottom would help, but you most likely won't see dramatic temp drops.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


SSD is mounted behind the tray, if you seen my original build i blocked out the opening behind the first removable drive tray with white vinyl. The vinyl being sticky i was able to just stick the SSD right to it.

I'm going to get creative and find a way to mount a 2.5" SD Black drive so i have a little more storage space on the system itself, though my network has a WHS with 10tb of space so data storage is not really an urgent concern for me.

My tubing is: PrimoFlex Pro LRT White Tubing, got it from jab-tech. I cant really speak to the quality as this is my first watercooled build so i have nothing to compare it to, it seemed good to me though, i did run into kinks on the bottom video card because of the power supply which is why i have just a little bit of primo-chill anti-kink coils which solves the problem.


OK, yeah I the same Idea with SSD. Well sort of...I was going to stick it to the back of the motherboard tray, but it could go anywhere

It was the bend down there by the PSU that made me like it. That is a hard bend and even 3/4 OD tries to kink a bit for me. I've never tried any of the brands that make white so I didn't know what I was going to be getting. I might try that. Though just last night I discovered a RV supply hose...basically a bright white garden hose that is 1/2"ID and 5/8"OD with a blue stripe on it. I think it might end up looking nice; especially if I put some other blue accents in the case.


----------



## bufu994

I ment that each cable has 6+2 and 6 pin 
and i currently have 2 cables connected
my gpu only needs 2x6pin so i use one 6pin from each cable 
but do I really need the 2 cables ???


----------



## Bobicon

No, you can use both plug-ins form the same cable.


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


No, you can use both plug-ins form the same cable.


sweet i just wasn't sure if one one cable can deliver the power it needs ,
thanks i will remove the extra cable









----------------
guys do you thinks its a good idea to put this 25cm fan on the side panel ???
i will attach the fan with few strips of velcro, so I wont need to drill any new holes and things like that


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*


OK, yeah I the same Idea with SSD. Well sort of...I was going to stick it to the back of the motherboard tray, but it could go anywhere

It was the bend down there by the PSU that made me like it. That is a hard bend and even 3/4 OD tries to kink a bit for me. I've never tried any of the brands that make white so I didn't know what I was going to be getting. I might try that. Though just last night I discovered a RV supply hose...basically a bright white garden hose that is 1/2"ID and 5/8"OD with a blue stripe on it. I think it might end up looking nice; especially if I put some other blue accents in the case.


Can you post a link?


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


If you had the $70 to spend would you have gone for the HR-02?


Think I'd grab the Noctua NH-D14 for that price, but certainly not a hyper 212


----------



## TGTBATQ

Well, it's set in-stone. The Phantom isn't big enough for me








Using a CM Hyper 212+ with a 200x200x30, and even a 200x200x20 fan installed in the side panel simply will not work, it will keep jutting into the copper part of the 212. What a bummer


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

you dont need a side fan at all. its not going to be a noticeable difference in cooling anyways. just use it as an exhaust fan.


----------



## Troku

Hello, This is my first post. I just started my first build ever build. I've been following the Phantom club for awhile now, and wanted to join it. As soon as I get my memory card reader I'll post some pics.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troku;13289211*
> Hello, This is my first post. I just started my first build ever build. I've been following the Phantom club for awhile now, and wanted to join it. As soon as I get my memory card reader I'll post some pics.


welcome to ocn. cant wait for pics.


----------



## Davitz

Soon as my second 6850 and H70 come in i'll be updating my pics as well. Should be soon!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Soon as my second 6850 and H70 come in i'll be updating my pics as well. Should be soon!


Looking forward to seeing this, I have a 6850 and H70 in my rig as well.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Anyone esle disappointed the phantom doesnt come with an adapter for a 2.5" drive? Had to retreieve the adapter from my Lexa S to mount my new C300 SSD.
In fact I would say the Lexa s is better for hard drive tool-less mounts as well.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13296354*
> Anyone esle disappointed the phantom doesnt come with an adapter for a 2.5" drive? Had to retreieve the adapter from my Lexa S to mount my new C300 SSD.
> In fact I would say the Lexa s is better for hard drive tool-less mounts as well.


Having 2.5in drives isn't very common yet for desktops, so most cases don't come with mounts for it.


----------



## Shredicus

Well, interesting update. I had contated NZXT about a replacement mesh panel for the lower right panel of my case, where the 2 120mm fans are housed. They agreed to send me one for free. Well, turns out they sent me an entire new side panel for free. Unfortunately, they sent me the one that mounts on the other side... 0.o

Hrmmm


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13285965*
> you dont need a side fan at all. its not going to be a noticeable difference in cooling anyways. just use it as an exhaust fan.


I'm just curious as to why people are saying a d14 fits with a side panel fan, and for some reason my 212+ won't fit with even a 200x200x20mm side fan.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

It the difference in length between the two that is a huge difference. The d14 is shorter then the 212, thus why the d14 w/fan fit.

ninja edit: you also got to figure the the CM 212 is 160mm, the CM 212+ is 158.5mm(without spikes), and the NHd14 is 158mm. those extra mm help out alot. while it doesnt leave a ton of room in between, it works.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ;13297032*
> I'm just curious as to why people are saying a d14 fits with a side panel fan, and for some reason my 212+ won't fit with even a 200x200x20mm side fan.


There's something you can do with the D14 itself I presume


----------



## tazbo28

So I previously posted some noobish pics of my build. And was quickly schooled on some better photography techniques. So after putting in some work, and taking my time to shoot some better shots, this is what i have come up with.....

































































Mosfet Coolers for ma crappy board

























Hope you like!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

nice box idea.


----------



## tazbo28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13299187*
> nice box idea.


Thanks I may make a better one, but this does the job nicely.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Well, interesting update. I had contated NZXT about a replacement mesh panel for the lower right panel of my case, where the 2 120mm fans are housed. They agreed to send me one for free. Well, turns out they sent me an entire new side panel for free. Unfortunately, they sent me the one that mounts on the other side... 0.o

Hrmmm


Sounds like it is modding time. Does the panel fit on the other side if you flip it around? maybe you could try doing a custom window on it.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13300146*
> Sounds like it is modding time. Does the panel fit on the other side if you flip it around? maybe you could try doing a custom window on it.


If I flipped it upside down It might...I'll have to investigate


----------



## Troku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13296354*
> Anyone esle disappointed the phantom doesnt come with an adapter for a 2.5" drive? Had to retreieve the adapter from my Lexa S to mount my new C300 SSD.
> In fact I would say the Lexa s is better for hard drive tool-less mounts as well.


I was a little disappointed. I wanted a memory card reader. All are 2.5 and only one came with an 5.25 adapter, it is the HP|AR941AA R from newegg, $50. If I bought a cheap one then I'd need an adapter. In the end it would about the same price, so I went with the better name brand. It will be here in a couple of days.


----------



## ThunderFlash

Had my NZXT case for 7 weeks, faulty 200mm LED fan and fan controller, Contacted NZXT and they said the would send out replacements. Still Waiting.

EDIT: Well it seems NZXT read these forum posts, I was PM'd and within a week I now have my fan controller and 200mm LED fan. Thanks very much, I now also have the best case in the world, well except for you other NZXT Phantom owners that is


----------



## ThunderFlash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*


There's something you can do with the D14 itself I presume


My D14 is fitted with the Xigmatek 200mm fan and there is about 2mm space between them, no fan filter on the side panel though.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThunderFlash*


Had my NZXT case for 7 weeks, faulty 200mm LED fan and fan controller, Contacted NZXT and they said the would send out replacements, the parts are out of stock and have been for 7 weeks. All i get is:

"We apologize for the delay. Your order was placed on backorder. Due to the fact we are temporarily out of NZXT Phantom fan controllers and 200mm LED fan. We will further your request as soon as our new shipment arrives."

Not impressed with their customer service so far.


Huh? ive been told im going to be shipped a new Mesh panel and 200mm LED fan within the next 5-7 days? Will be phoning up about this


----------



## ThunderFlash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Huh? ive been told im going to be shipped a new Mesh panel and 200mm LED fan within the next 5-7 days? Will be phoning up about this


My fan controller and fan have now arrived from the US, fitted and all working fine.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThunderFlash*


My 1st confirmation email said within 5 days. As the items were coming from the US I presume? I left it 3 weeks before contacting them again. I was then given another within 5 days email, then the next 2 have been the no stick emails.


Grrr, i hate ignorant companies that ditch their customers.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Grrr, i hate ignorant companies that ditch their customers.


For UK they have different warehouse in Netherlands. So far I received 2 fan controllers and 1 LED 200mm fan. It took a while for fan to arrive coz of outofstock thing, but I got it. For free. And I'm satisfied


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


For UK they have different warehouse in Netherlands. So far I received 2 fan controllers and 1 LED 200mm fan. It took a while for fan to arrive coz of outofstock thing, but I got it. For free. And I'm satisfied










Oh, great! i thought i would have to be waiting for them to come from us, thanks!


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


Can you post a link?


Hmm well I went and looked for it at the website, but you can't really see it well, just a peek of white hose from behind the label, but it has a decent looking blue stripe on it. It is in the garden hose section at Lowes...or probably any garden section.
LINK
In this link you can see the blue line in packaging picture, heh but not the hose

I post a pic of it when I get home today if you like. I see there is one review about it kinking easy, but that is probably talking about dragging it across the ground.


----------



## bronzodiriace

A question.

Is the top 200mm fan a FN200RB or a FS200RB?

thanks in advance


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*






A question.

Is the top 200mm fan a FN200RB or a FS200RB?

thanks in advance


Sorry, I don't know the answer to that off the top of my head, but I've heard that only the NZXT 200mm fans will fit.

Also you need to turn off the blue LED and go with the added white ones.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace;13305712*
> A question.
> 
> Is the top 200mm fan a FN200RB or a FS200RB?
> 
> thanks in advance


I think it`s neither... It`s something else. This two is NO-LED versions, FN-normal speed, FS- Silent (Low speed)... So, top LED fan, must have different code.


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintDragon*


I think it`s neither... It`s something else. This two is NO-LED versions, FN-normal speed, FS- Silent (Low speed)... So, top LED fan, must have different code.


I think its just the FS with some leds (at least on mine it says its a 5w)
(the FS is 4W and there are no leds, and the FN if im not wrong is 8W)

-------------------------------

ok guys Im looking for new fans to better the airflow and make it silent







can you help








you can see more info here 

...


----------



## potitoos

That's what i was thinking of doing but cutting the lines a little further down to show PSU looks great.....and i like the idea of putting the H50 rad there i did the same thing a long time ago with my Raven 2 case and a month ago with my Phantom i think its a good spot........even though i got criticized for it.....


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I've seen photos of Phantoms with the front HDD cage removed. How can it be removed?


----------



## Davitz

Well, here's two pics of what I have so far, will be updated when I get my second 6850 and my H70 in:



















For more pics of the components and the whole setup take a look at my build log


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


I've seen photos of Phantoms with the front HDD cage removed. How can it be removed?


You have to drill out the rivets that hold it in... Its pretty easy


----------



## Warblade31

Sign me up. I finally got my Phantom case. I bought the white and red version they just released. Im going to order some lights soon.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


Sign me up. I finally got my Phantom case. I bought the white and red version they just released. Im going to order some lights soon.


I am not going to like, I think that case is fugly. The black mesh throws off the whole thing. They need to put red mesh or something to keep with the red accents.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;13315224*
> Sign me up. I finally got my Phantom case. I bought the white and red version they just released. Im going to order some lights soon.


Awesome!


----------



## McIvero

Ladies and Gentlemen,

after just under 3 weeks of delays, order changes, misunderstandings and public holidays, I am finally the proud owner of a white Phantom!!

I intend to keep record of my progress as I build up my system, but for now, here's some obligatory "proof-of-acquisition" pics:

More details to follow,

Let the mayhem commence!!


----------



## nastyimp

Just mounted my h50 totally wild decided to mount a push pull setup with the radiator mounted on the outside of the case. The push fan is on the inside of the case with the radiator and pull fan connected on the outside. Will post pictures as soon as I figure it out, new to site.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nastyimp;13317071*
> Just mounted my h50 totally wild decided to mount a push pull setup with the radiator mounted on the outside of the case. The push fan is on the inside of the case with the radiator and pull fan connected on the outside. Will post pictures as soon as I figure it out, new to site.


Can`t wait to see pics!
+ When you said outside of the case, the first thing came to my head was - If you will manage to put it outside, why not to try BOTH fans outside as well pull\push Upwards or Sideways...


----------



## zertek3k

Picked up a black Phantom today







now I just have to wait for the rest of the parts to show up so I can build the thing!


----------



## domoaligato

I have received the black and orange phantom yesterday. I have already removed the fans, hd cages, and mesh. The side panel is taped and will be cut tonight. Plexiglas in on it's way also

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## domoaligato

Here's. Another pic with the door masking. I am replacing all side mesh with orange uv plexi. Please add me to the club. (lol sorry the photo is jacked. it is a quick shot before i left the house.









Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowey

Somebody add this guy to the list ASAP! Oh my god, ive just realized i could get those bezels and ill have one of those phantoms too!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

can't wait till my next wage to came in my hands, so i can buy this little beast/beauty case


----------



## k.3nny

Heey, Im new here, my epic first post?









original:










V1









































































V2
































































The whole log can be read here:

http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?8121-___DuaLLPhanToM___
http://kennycasemodz.nl/2010/10/duallphantom/


----------



## MilOk

kenny







great phantom =D


----------



## k.3nny

haha







u also here


----------



## AverageGai

Guys, I've heard problems with the can fans making a buzzing noise. Is this a common problem with the case?

Thanks.


----------



## k.3nny

I am running from day 1 with Xigmatek fans, cant help u srry


----------



## ThunderFlash

Been thinking of getting a White phantom just for the removable panels and fitting them to my black phantom. Anyone done it? Or would it look bad you think? I like the look of the White phantom but I prefer the black interior.


----------



## ThunderFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13320169*
> Guys, I've heard problems with the can fans making a buzzing noise. Is this a common problem with the case?
> 
> Thanks.


I have no buzzing from any of my NZXT fans, although I did have a bit of vibration from the front 140mm fan but a bit of foam in between the fan and case fixed that.


----------



## k.3nny

@ thunder,

To get the innerside dismanteld from the case is sooooo easy, top is only with 4 screws, and some nails in the bottom, so why not take it apart?


----------



## ThunderFlash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


@ thunder,

To get the innerside dismanteld from the case is sooooo easy, top is only with 4 screws, and some nails in the bottom, so why not take it apart?


Take it apart and do what to which case?


----------



## AMC

Sick case.....now I need to get rid of my Antec 900......


----------



## domoaligato

k.3nny I have been following your build log and kinda basing my build on your v.1 from your site.

The only difference is I am going for 2 loops.
Do you happen to have any suggestions before I buy all this stuff?

Code:


Code:


CPU loop with
Black Ice GT Stealth 360 X-Flow Radiator - Black
EK Supreme HF Universal CPU Block - Nickel + Acetal

GPU loop with SLI connected to 
Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized - 140 Radiator â€" Black
Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized - 240 Radiator â€" Black
2x(EK-FC580 GTX+ Nickel + Acetal) 
2x (EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - Black)

Both loops using 
Koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir (Serial or Parallel) for 2 Pumps 
2x Swiftech MCP655-B 12v Water Pump w/ 3/8" Conversion Kit

Tubes, fittings, misc
Bitspower Matte Black G1/4" Rotary Barb Fitting - 3/8" ID (BP-MBRII)
Bitspower G 1/4" Matte Black Rotary 90Â° Angle 3/8" Stubby Fitting 
Feser Tube Active UV Hose - 3/8" ID (1/2"OD) Anti-Kink Tubing - UV Orange
Lamptron Elite Aluminum Reusable 1/2" OD Liquid Tubing Clamps - Anodized Black
Phobya Triple 360 Radiator Grill - HEX - Black Powder Coat


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Hey K.3nny, what did you use to make the divider from psu to the drive bays.. I was thinking of the same thing.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


Hey K.3nny, what did you use to make the divider from psu to the drive bays.. I was thinking of the same thing.


he used plexi and heated it up and bent it.
if you google kenny case mods you will find his site as I do not know if I can link his external build log on this site.


----------



## Shredicus

Congratulations to all the new Phantom Owners! Lovely guilds, glad to finally see some highlighted Phantoms.

Also, cool to see Kenny on here. I've checked out your mods on the NZXT forum. That Orange and white dreamsicle is amazing


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

photos inbound shortly.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

The start of my day yesterday morning.








4 Sleeved Yate Loon Fans 









































It all installed into my comp....

























Can you can figure out how the rad is installed??

















and the case


----------



## LPRaver89

@K.3NNY
Your build brings tears to my eyes, you are talented man.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


I've seen photos of Phantoms with the front HDD cage removed. How can it be removed?


Get the rivets out, it's a pain but it works.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*


Get the rivets out, it's a pain but it works.


yea just take a small drill and drill trough the hole of the rivets untill the head pops off


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


Hey K.3nny, what did you use to make the divider from psu to the drive bays.. I was thinking of the same thing.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *domoaligato*


he used plexi and heated it up and bent it.
if you google kenny case mods you will find his site as I do not know if I can link his external build log on this site.


Treu







! and thnks







!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Also, cool to see Kenny on here. I've checked out your mods on the NZXT forum. That Orange and white dreamsicle is amazing


Thnks Shred!!! apreciate it







!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


@K.3NNY
Your build brings tears to my eyes, you are talented man.


Thnks man







!!!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


The start of my day yesterday morning.
snip


Looks awesome dude. Really like what you did with the stripes on the mesh panel.

Suddenly have the urge to watercool...


----------



## k.3nny

Bought some BP goodies + A reservoir led holder ^^


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I am not going to like, I think that case is fugly. The black mesh throws off the whole thing. They need to put red mesh or something to keep with the red accents.


I love the colors! It matches my Crosshair IV also my desk. Im going to remove the side mesh anyway and add a window. I just need to find the time to do that. Anyone have a link on how to do that or atleast tips on how to buy the window or how you cut it out. I also wanted to add an image to the side of the case of a black falcon like the one I have on my desktop. What should I use to add that?


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


I love the colors! It matches my Crosshair IV also my desk. Im going to remove the side mesh anyway and add a window. I just need to find the time to do that. Anyone have a link on how to do that or atleast tips on how to buy the window or how you cut it out. I also wanted to add an image to the side of the case of a black falcon like the one I have on my desktop. What should I use to add that?


whats the name of the program you have for displaying the temps and voltages?


----------



## AverageGai

BTW, I'm planning on grabbing the Phantom tomorrow, but I have a little question about the H50 fitting in it.

I've heard that the case only fits NZXT fans for some reason so let's say I wanted to remove the rear 120mm fan so I can mount my H50 radiator, will that fit?

What I want to do is:

Rear case wall : Radiator : 120mm stock NZXT Fan

Will the screw holes align so that it'll work out this way?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *surfbumb*


whats the name of the program you have for displaying the temps and voltages?


I use core temp and HWmonitor.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


I believe it's Rainmeter, if I'm not mistaken.

BTW, I'm planning on grabbing the Phantom tomorrow, but I have a little question about the H50 fitting in it.

I've heard that the case only fits NZXT fans for some reason so let's say I wanted to remove the rear 120mm fan so I can mount my H50 radiator, will that fit?

What I want to do is:

Rear case wall : Radiator : 120mm stock NZXT Fan

Will the screw holes align so that it'll work out this way?


you can fit any 120mm in the case. Yes the H50 will fit in the back of the case.

the only thing different is the 200mm fans which are 197mm by nzxt.. 
Slight modding will take place to add others into the case.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *surfbumb*


whats the name of the program you have for displaying the temps and voltages?


I use a program that came with my cross-hair IV called PC Probe II. Its pretty dead on all the time.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


you can fit any 120mm in the case. Yes the H50 will fit in the back of the case.

the only thing different is the 200mm fans which are 197mm by nzxt.. 
Slight modding will take place to add others into the case.


I'm assuming that a H70 will fit without any issue as well. I wanted to replace my NH D-14 with a H70. I love my NH D-14 but I wanted to get different ram and clearance with the NH limits my ram.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


you can fit any 120mm in the case. Yes the H50 will fit in the back of the case.

the only thing different is the 200mm fans which are 197mm by nzxt.. 
Slight modding will take place to add others into the case.


Great, thank you!


----------



## chinaman25

Does the stock black or white phantom come with fans with LED lights?


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinaman25;13337476*
> Does the stock black or white phantom come with fans with LED lights?


Only the top 200mm fan....it comes with blue led's and theres a button that you can use to turn it on and off.


----------



## Soulniz

NZXT has come out with their own 200mm fans, that fits in the Phantom case - http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=251
They'll be for sale in mid May for $17,99.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulniz;13339524*
> NZXT has come out with their own 200mm fans, that fits in the Phantom case - http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=251
> They'll be for sale in mid May for $17,99.


those look awesome good post, i hope i can get one in the uk


----------



## Deathtrip2k

You can get 200mm nzxt fans now, but they dont have led


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k*


You can get 200mm nzxt fans now, but they dont have led



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soulniz*


NZXT has come out with their own 200mm fans, that fits in the Phantom case - http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=251
They'll be for sale in mid May for $17,99.


Mid May for Led 200mm NZXT fans.


----------



## AverageGai

Will the Corsair H70 fit into the case?

And if it will, where can I mount it with the push/push set up?


----------



## bstover17

Well this is a terrible picture taken from my evo but I will get more later on.....


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bstover17;13346176*
> Well this is a terrible picture taken from my evo but I will get more later on.....


Your phantom is so much blacker and shin-eyer than mine. Why?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13345941*
> Will the Corsair H70 fit into the case?
> 
> And if it will, where can I mount it with the push/push set up?


Ofcourse it will silly, mount the fans to exhaust a the back.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13346318*
> Ofcourse it will silly, mount the fans to exhaust a the back.


Just making sure since I've read some people having trouble with it since it's off by a couple mm.


----------



## k.3nny

Depend on what kind of sidepanel fan u got


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13346413*
> Just making sure since I've read some people having trouble with it since it's off by a couple mm.


Nupe it fits, cant fit a 200mm while the rad is mounted though


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13347105*
> Nupe it fits, cant fit a 200mm while the rad is mounted though


um yes u can. its been done.


----------



## k.3nny

any Xigmatek 200mm fits after installing H50/60/70


----------



## Rucka315




----------



## bronzodiriace

rucka

too blurry


----------



## k.3nny

Woow Blurryness ftw


----------



## k.3nny

I redid my whole cable management this evening so i already prepared for this update.

Inline tempsensor, Check!
BP matt black stops, Check!
John Lund Light module, Check!



































Lightmodule + tempsensor.

































Power on.









Replaced my stops with a full loop, pretty quick done and easy, no spills.







!

Old phobya stops









New BPs









100Iso pic









Till next time!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

looks like he's got some apollish fans on the go but who can tell with that kind of blur


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


k.3nny,
Why did you ditch the cpu block setup you had in version 1 and went back to a air cooled setup?


----------



## k.3nny

That was an old setup,

amd 955be
crosshair III
2x 4870

AMd 955 fried @ oc-ing.

CrosshairIII modo fried @ oc-ing. Im selling the fullcoverblock.

1x 4870 fried @oc-ing

The 4870 thats left is in this rig:


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


That was an old setup,

amd 955be
crosshair III
2x 4870

AMd 955 fried @ oc-ing.

CrosshairIII modo fried @ oc-ing. Im selling the fullcoverblock.

1x 4870 fried @oc-ing

The 4870 thats left is in this rig:


Do you think that the heat from having cpu nb, sb, and 2 gpu's in one loop on one radiator may be the cause?

I am looking to do H2O with a i7-2600k and 2xgtx 580's with the i7-2600k on a 360 and the gpu's on a 240+120 combo.

Is this overkill for my hardware or better safe than sorry?


----------



## k.3nny

i had 2 rads in my phantom V1 1x TFC 240 and 1x TFC 120, temps never higher then 50 load @ full oc-ing.

in your mather, 1x 240 rad for the CPU + mobo and the 360 rad for the Grapics









Those 580's wil dump much more and contantly heath than a 2600K on 1.3 volts








And a watercooling loop is in like 30minutes 1 constant temperature


----------



## preet27

Okay official owner of the phantom and would like to be included in the club, got my phenom II X2 555 BE unlocked into a Quadcore, can someone point me to the overclocking guides, have the 212 Plus hyper installed so i'm interested in going to wherever i can with this CPU cooler

Here's a pic of my Rig










Also i am having trouble getting the small HDD cage unscrewed, i have tried many different screwdrivers but the screws just won't come off, some of them have gone commando on me with their grooves chipped off for good, anybody has any suggestions on how to get those F**ng things off without damaging the Cabinet. They are a real PITA to work with and i'm literally at my wits end dealing with them since i got the Cabby.


----------



## domoaligato

last resort option: use a drill with a 1/8 bit will take out any screws or rivels. 
you should take out your pc parts first and vacuum the case with a shop vac afterwards to remove the shavings. If you have issues with removing the shavings try a magnet.

magnet removal of shavings:
find a old hard drive and remove the magnets








careful do not let them smack together hard or they will break and also they can hurt you if your not careful. To prevent scratching your case wrap the magnet in a towel so that if the magnet sticks to the case you can pull it off without scratching the case. pick a towel that is strong enough that you can pull it off the case without ripping the towel.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;13353475*
> i had 2 rads in my phantom V1 1x TFC 240 and 1x TFC 120, temps never higher then 50 load @ full oc-ing.
> 
> in your mather, 1x 240 rad for the CPU + mobo and the 360 rad for the Grapics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 580's wil dump much more and constantly heath than a 2600K on 1.3 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a water cooling loop is in like 30minutes 1 constant temperature


Thanks k.3nny! I gave you some +rep.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preet27;13354687*
> Okay official owner of the phantom and would like to be included in the club, got my phenom II X2 555 BE unlocked into a Quadcore, can someone point me to the overclocking guides, have the 212 Plus hyper installed so i'm interested in going to wherever i can with this CPU cooler
> 
> Here's a pic of my Rig
> 
> Also i am having trouble getting the small HDD cage unscrewed, i have tried many different screwdrivers but the screws just won't come off, some of them have gone commando on me with their grooves chipped off for good, anybody has any suggestions on how to get those F**ng things off without damaging the Cabinet. They are a real PITA to work with and i'm literally at my wits end dealing with them since i got the Cabby.


try here
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/506756-phenom-ii-steppings-max-oc-550-a.html

edit:
this is the thread your looking for.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/695411-can-amd-phenom-ii-x2-555-a.html


----------



## preet27

Thanks for the pointers on OC.

Now regarding the Screws, i am bit hesitant about using a drill bit to drill out holes in my chassis, it might void it's warranty, any other suggestion to get those stubborn little things out peacefully?

Or should i just RMA the whole chassis, provided it can be based on faulty screws ?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *preet27*


Thanks for the pointers on OC.

Now regarding the Screws, i am bit hesitant about using a drill bit to drill out holes in my chassis, it might void it's warranty, any other suggestion to get those stubborn little things out peacefully?

Or should i just RMA the whole chassis, provided it can be based on faulty screws ?


nzxt info from
http://www.nzxt.com/new/support.php

For damaged equipment, please contact your original place of purchase to check on available warranty options. For replacement or defective parts, please contact NZXT RMA Parts Department.
NZXT Sales
N./S. America & Canada: [email protected] Europe: [email protected] Other: [email protected]
Parts Ordering Department: [email protected]
All questions regarding the Product (Installation, Specification, Compatibility, etc.) should be emailed to NZXT Service.
Service Department: [email protected]
Please include your name, detailed description of the problem, and receipt with your email. Thank you for purchasing an NZXT Product.

otherwise click here and fill out the form
http://www.nzxt.com/new/support.php


----------



## k.3nny

wait whut? warranty on cases :|

Just drill







!

The only thing u can go dead is the on off buttons or fans those things, they sent u replacement for FREE! so no need to send the whole case


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


wait whut? warranty on cases :|

Just drill







!

The only thing u can go dead is the on off buttons or fans those things, they sent u replacement for FREE! so no need to send the whole case










I understand the persons concerns and think a call to nzxt to discuss/report the issue of the screw holes may help qa issues with the case manufacturing.
they may also send him some replacement screws.


----------



## k.3nny

Agreed


----------



## Troku

Finally, here r some pics of my system. Nothing big, but it is my first build. I just put in the Corsair A70 today. It dropped Idle 10 and load by 20 according to HW Monitor. Before Idle 34C ld 55C. after 24C ld 35C. and that was at 4000G

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1801017


----------



## MusicalPulse

I'm soooo in.

It was my first build, and it was supperrr epic.

Going to do watercooling, what have you guys gotten for rads/tubing/etc?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


I'm soooo in.

It was my first build, and it was supperrr epic.

Going to do watercooling, what have you guys gotten for rads/tubing/etc?


I am ordering about $1650 us on wc gear right now. 
It all depends on what parts you have and your budget.

I am building my own version of Kenny's v.1 phantom mod with 3 rad's 1 360, 1 240, and 1 120. All black bitspower rotary compression fittings. UV orange 3/8 in 1/2 od tubing. Powered by two swifttech mcp655-b pumps.

What do you want to Watercool and why?
If budget is a issue get a corsair h50 or H70 with push pull.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobicon

I am about sick of working with the case firstly the spring loaded thumb screws for the back of the case broke so I sent in for a RMA and recieved the wrong parts, but I thought oh well I really don't need it.

Then I sent in for a RMA for my FN200 got sent a FN140 called in got the right fan, but this current FN200 still makes a clicking noise while running.

Best of all the 120mm fans that come with the case are starting to click also and the LED light switch on the back of the case is some what broken because it is sunken into the case making it nearly impossible to switch it from on and off.

The customer service has been friendly but the quality control is really starting me make me wonder.

I guess I will have to call tomorrow and talk to them, but I am not looking forward to taking my computer apart and putting it back together for the 4th time in the past month due to these case problems, I have gone through a tube of NT-H1 because of it and that stuff isn't cheep at $10 a pop.

Also is anyone else having as bad of luck with their phantom as I am?


----------



## domoaligato

I wanted to add something for the front page. The rear support brace on the case is a obstacle if trying to mod a full side window. Thanks Mnpctech. 
Here are a few pics. Lame pics sorry

















Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


I am about sick of working with the case firstly the spring loaded thumb screws for the back of the case broke so I sent in for a RMA and recieved the wrong parts, but I thought oh well I really don't need it.

Then I sent in for a RMA for my FN200 got sent a FN140 called in got the right fan, but this current FN200 still makes a clicking noise while running.

Best of all the 120mm fans that come with the case are starting to click also and the LED light switch on the back of the case is some what broken because it is sunken into the case making it nearly impossible to switch it from on and off.

The customer service has been friendly but the quality control is really starting me make me wonder.

I guess I will have to call tomorrow and talk to them, but I am not looking forward to taking my computer apart and putting it back together for the 4th time in the past month due to these case problems, I have gone through a tube of NT-H1 because of it and that stuff isn't cheep at $10 a pop.

Also is anyone else having as bad of luck with their phantom as I am?


6.95 for that tim here

So far I have not had any issue but granted my experience is going to be different than yours.

I have owned this new black and orange version of the phantom for less than a week and modded it tons.
1. removed the stupid spring loaded thumb screw.
2. removed the lower harddrive cages (punching out the one with a dremel and voiding the warranty).
3. I have removed the side, bottom and top fans.
4. shaved off a entire area of the rear section of the case with a dremel to remove a obstruction while adding a full side window.
5. side window out and cut the rubber comes on friday. ( grrr waiting)

For me it is a solid case.


----------



## Bobicon

Wish I could say the same, I will most likely just RMA the side 120mm fans I don't feel like redoing everything because I RMA my case for a LED light I really don't care about and while the top fan is still clicking it is not nearly as bad as the side fans they are way loud compared to the top one.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Troku*


Finally, here r some pics of my system. Nothing big, but it is my first build. I just put in the Corsair A70 today. It dropped Idle 10 and load by 20 according to HW Monitor. Before Idle 34C ld 55C. after 24C ld 35C. and that was at 4000G

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1801017


Troku, how are your temps on that A70?


----------



## Deeya

Finally decided to make an account. Just to show off my new Phantom. Anyways here's a photoshoot taken with my Droid X.

http://img842.imageshack.us/g/2011050322104919.jpg/


----------



## AverageGai

Just got my case today, but I'm having trouble finding the extra LED fans.

Where did you guys buy your 200mm LED and 140mm LED fans?

Also, are they hard to attach to the LED switch?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;13338651*
> Only the top 200mm fan....it comes with blue led's and theres a button that you can use to turn it on and off.


Is that what that black button on the back/top of the case is for? I was coming here to post ask this.

Also, just got my rig installed in a White last night. My goodness what an amazing case.

Of all the cases I've installed and cable-managed in, this was the best one by far. And that's from a Cosmos 1000 (terrible cable stuff), CM 690 (1 and 2), azza solano, and others less recent.

So add me to the proud owner of a Phantom-White to the OP if you could/would. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preet27;13354687*
> Also i am having trouble getting the small HDD cage unscrewed, i have tried many different screwdrivers but the screws just won't come off, some of them have gone commando on me with their grooves chipped off for good, anybody has any suggestions on how to get those F**ng things off without damaging the Cabinet. They are a real PITA to work with and i'm literally at my wits end dealing with them since i got the Cabby.


Yeah, mine stuck a little bit too. Just make sure you have a good #1 philips with a full sized handle and push down hard while turning to prevent slipping. For the stripped screws, if you don't plan on putting them back, you could drill them out. Good luck!


----------



## Bobicon

Going for the 3rd RMA attempt with my fans and this time they said they will test them before they ship them out. Hopefully this will resolve all my problems with the fans I have been having.


----------



## Troku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13373703*
> Troku, how are your temps on that A70?


I'm not sure How I got the temps, but these pics are what was being recorded while and after running Intel burn for an hour and prim95 for 30 min. you can look at these and tell me if I'm reading them wrong. I'm new to all this over clocking stuff.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troku;13379418*
> I'm not sure How I got the temps, but these pics are what was being recorded while and after running Intel burn for an hour and prim95 for 30 min. you can look at these and tell me if I'm reading them wrong. I'm new to all this over clocking stuff.


for those that do not have ms word....

cpu @ 40C 4000mhz 1.2640v cpu fan @ 1997 rpm
system @ 28C
under full load

edit: great temps btw


----------



## esproductions




----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*





















sweet. Show us pictures when you get it all mounted up.

If you need any reference on how to fit that in your case just let me know, I will take some pictures of my Radiator in the top of my case.


----------



## kleksiq

Question what's the specifications of LED's in Phantom's? 3.1V 20mA ?


----------



## AverageGai

Is the optional top 200mm slot meant for intake or exhaust?

At first glance, I would think it'd be for exhaust, but then I noticed they have a dust filter there which would suggest an intake.

For those who added another 200mm to the top. Did you make that an intake or an exhaust?


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13387320*
> Is the optional top 200mm slot meant for intake or exhaust?
> 
> At first glance, I would think it'd be for exhaust, but then I noticed they have a dust filter there which would suggest an intake.
> 
> For those who added another 200mm to the top. Did you make that an intake or an exhaust?


Naturally, it should be for exhaust. They provide the filter in case you want to use it as intake.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;13388201*
> Naturally, it should be for exhaust. They provide the filter in case you want to use it as intake.


Exhaust is the best to do, The filter @ the second 200MM hole is for preventing dust to com in ur case


















Ps, I bought an EK 360 and 240 rad 2 days ago! gonna redo my phantom AGAIN







!

I just love the Phantom


----------



## Maximax

Hey guys I just wanted to show you the cable management I pulled off
Let me know what you think
this is the gallery


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sorry I think I repeated some images and
Hey guys I just wanted to show you the cable management I pulled off
Let me know what you think
this is the gallery


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sorry I think I repeated some images
LOL sorry about the visible dust I have to dust it out


----------



## k.3nny

Looking cool!

But my opinion is to rotate the 120mm fan in the 5.25 slots







, so u have a airflow over the mobo en memory.


----------



## lotdash0t

very neat


----------



## lotdash0t

guys question, anyone care to assist me on what type of modding do I have to make if i want to put 360 rad internally? or perhaps any picture of it?

thinking of getting this case

cheers


----------



## Maximax

Thanks guys Ill check out with the fan position to see if that fan is more efficient on push or pull with the front door closed


----------



## Maximax

for a 360 rad you just have to remove the top 200mm fans and done or just put the 200fans on top of the base instead


----------



## lotdash0t

so no modding at all? I heard I need to drill some holes but not sure where I get this info xD


----------



## k.3nny

Haha u need to mod the case for sure to do a good fit









u need to cut a piece of the middle section of the 200mm holes.

I am going to make a alu plate for the 360 rad to hang it on and then the fans onder the hood







not in the hardware area


----------



## kleksiq

Depends what rad U want put there, I'm going for Swiftech, only 34 mm, for mounting I will do 2 rails to mount it up. Check original nzxt forums for few topics with 360 on top







.


----------



## k.3nny

Im going to put an EK coolstream 360 on top









Its a fattie.


----------



## AverageGai

Would you guys suggest take out the dust filter if I'm using the second 200mm fan as an exhaust as well?

Also, how do I secure a 120mm fan inside the drive bay?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


sweet. Show us pictures when you get it all mounted up.

If you need any reference on how to fit that in your case just let me know, I will take some pictures of my Radiator in the top of my case.


I have also ordered a 360 for the top and would benefit from your mounting pictures if you take them. That would be awesome.

edit the rad I am installing is a Black Ice GT Stealth 360 X-Flow Radiator


----------



## tLunter

Hey everyone, here's my rig again this time with a RS240 Radiator from XSPC!



http://imgur.com/kcbhZ


----------



## lotdash0t

very nice.tempted to get this case


----------



## Davitz

Little update, i'll post inside pics when I get my cables for the second 6850 routed properly.


----------



## CronBong

Here is my Phantom with my old pc an amd athlon 64 3400, colourful nforce 4 board yes nforce 4 ddr400. Waiting on my order of i7 2600k, P8P67 deluxe, antec 920 h20,adata 2000mhz 4 gig ram,and another HD5770 vapour x OC edition to crossfire with my existing one Cant wait







this baby gona look shweet.





it should look like the pc on screen but better


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13396790*
> Little update, i'll post inside pics when I get my cables for the second 6850 routed properly.


Man that is tight, i need to cut my side 200mm fan mount off!


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*
> Man that is tight, i need to cut my side 200mm fan mount off!


Yeah, took me 3 min, air powered die-grinder with cutting wheel and then a buffing wheel. Best part is, you don't have to cut a perfectly straight line because its hidden by the meshing!


----------



## iamtwan

Was planning to use the NZXT fans w/white LEDs for a different case project but I think I might do them to the fans in my Phantom.

what do you think?


----------



## schachi08

@tLunter
Is it possible to place two 120mm fans on the radiator or would these interfere with the mainboard? How are the temperatures with your setup?


----------



## tLunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schachi08;13400493*
> @tLunter
> Is it possible to place two 120mm fans on the radiator or would these interfere with the mainboard? How are the temperatures with your setup?


I am running the CPU stock settings, but its at 18C idle and 30C 100% load over time. Amazing temperatures if you ask me. Also, it is completely impossible. I'll post a picture to show you how close the rad comes to the memory. If you mod the top and put the 200mm fans on the top you could do it.

EDIT: Picture


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tLunter*


I am running the CPU stock settings, but its at 18C idle and 30C 100% load over time. Amazing temperatures if you ask me. Also, it is completely impossible. I'll post a picture to show you how close the rad comes to the memory. If you mod the top and put the 200mm fans on the top you could do it.

EDIT: Picture











30C load that is incredible! Nice work, how much does your water cooling setup cost?


----------



## domoaligato

I get my wc setup this evening and currently I am at $2000 us


----------



## Bobicon

I have a question for anyone else with a FN200 fan.

Does anyone else's FN200 fan make a low pitched grinding noise while it is running because my first FN200 did that I RMA'd it and my second one is doing it was well and it sounds like it is coming from the center of the fan.

The stock 200mm doesn't make this noise but the FN200 does.


----------



## Davitz

Here's some new pics incl cable management


----------



## iJustin

Someone please help me. I don't know which wire is positive and negative on all my headers. Its impossible to see on the NZXT Phantom Manual.


----------



## h a x m o r

On the opposite end of the label side on the connector, you'll notice an arrow. That arrow indicates which wire is positive.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h a x m o r*


On the opposite end of the label side on the connector, you'll notice an arrow. That arrow indicates which wire is positive.


Finished building. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtwan*


Was planning to use the NZXT fans w/white LEDs for a different case project but I think I might do them to the fans in my Phantom.

what do you think?











looks good to me


----------



## LPRaver89

So I am contemplating painting the inside of my chasis the same green as my accents... i know it isnt something very many people will see but I think it would really pop, especially if i keep the outside black. What do you guys think?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i've just ordered the case, unfortunately they have to re stock in the end of june


----------



## AverageGai

Would it be a bad idea to use the front top 200mm fan as an intake?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Would it be a bad idea to use the front top 200mm fan as an intake?


Yes, hot air rises because it expands so it "floats" on top of the denser cold air. In other words, you will be pushing hot air into your case


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13415336*
> Yes, hot air rises because it expands so it "floats" on top of the denser cold air. In other words, you will be pushing hot air into your case


Ah, that makes sense. Thank you.

If I wanted to add some cold cathodes to my build, how would I set it up so that I only need on power switch to control, say... 5 to 6 cathodes?

I'm thinking of picking theses up:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994001

Is that a good brand to go with?

I've also looked at the NZXT sleeved LED kit, but I'm not sure how to work that out since the LED cable starts at the expansion slot card.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13417243*
> Ah, that makes sense. Thank you.
> 
> If I wanted to add some cold cathodes to my build, how would I set it up so that I only need on power switch to control, say... 5 to 6 cathodes?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking theses up:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994001
> 
> Is that a good brand to go with?
> 
> I've also looked at the NZXT sleeved LED kit, but I'm not sure how to work that out since the LED cable starts at the expansion slot card.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I prefer NZXt sleeved Led Kit.
The led cable starts from the expansion slot card and you can use the adhesive tape to fix the cable inside the case.
On the exp slot card there is a on/off button and the possibility to choose 3 light gradation.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13417243*
> Ah, that makes sense. Thank you.
> 
> If I wanted to add some cold cathodes to my build, how would I set it up so that I only need on power switch to control, say... 5 to 6 cathodes?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking theses up:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994001
> 
> Is that a good brand to go with?
> 
> I've also looked at the NZXT sleeved LED kit, but I'm not sure how to work that out since the LED cable starts at the expansion slot card.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I've got the 2m blue kit if you check my pics above on the previous page, just route the sleeve along the inner edges of the case and it comes with sticky holders that you slide the cable into. The 2m is perfect for the phantom and doesn't leave any free area thats not covered by the strand, its really awesome!


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximax*


Hey guys I just wanted to show you the cable management I pulled off 
Let me know what you think
this is the gallery 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sorry I think I repeated some images and
Hey guys I just wanted to show you the cable management I pulled off 
Let me know what you think
this is the gallery 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sorry I think I repeated some images
LOL sorry about the visible dust I have to dust it out


dayam that looks so clean and pretty. i am getting this case next month and i can't wait!!!


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Was it necessary to quote all of those


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Was it necessary to quote all of those


Beat me too it! the OP was totally un-called for, but to quote it with all of those pictures was stupid, THANKS


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

oops. sorry guys. i had no ideal about quoting many pictures would bother you guys. i will quote 1 picture from now.


----------



## falconkaji

For what it's worth, I was doing some tests today, and I discovered that taking the black mesh off the top reduced my CPU temperature by about 3 degrees. I think a lot of hot air was getting trapped up there.

Of course, it's a lot less pretty with that piece gone.


----------



## dvdza

Hi guys! 
Im new here =)
I love this case, I`m about to purchasing it, but I read somewhere that the MOBO p8p67 PRO do not fit!!! =O like big CPU coolers+side fan .

Some one could install P8P67 PRO in it? have pics??? I dont want it without the IO... =S
Which CPU cooler can suggest me? I was looking for these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118051

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Tpk=cnps%2011X

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-030-_-Product
I read that the venomous X + custom fans is awesome, almost like Noctua NHD14 =O do you know about it?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-019-_-Product

Hope you can help me... so I can enter to the club =),

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


For what it's worth, I was doing some tests today, and I discovered that taking the black mesh off the top reduced my CPU temperature by about 3 degrees. I think a lot of hot air was getting trapped up there.

Of course, it's a lot less pretty with that piece gone.


Maybe there could be some modding involved?


----------



## Rucka315




----------



## Xyphyr

My latest mod, and removed the front drive bays since I won't use more than 1tb from my raid.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyphyr*



















My latest mod, and removed the front drive bays since I won't use more than 1tb from my raid.


Wow, I never knew you could remove that. I am so frustrated now as I just finished my build yesterday. Oh well, may not be much of a temperature difference.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13422738*
> For what it's worth, I was doing some tests today, and I discovered that taking the black mesh off the top reduced my CPU temperature by about 3 degrees. I think a lot of hot air was getting trapped up there.
> 
> Of course, it's a lot less pretty with that piece gone.


Just one question... Do you have 1 or 2 top 200mm Fans??
Because if you have only 1, then its quite understandable... Cause mesh doesnt let air through easily, and it will be pushed back into case through the hole for another 200mm fan...


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;13427106*
> Just one question... Do you have 1 or 2 top 200mm Fans??
> Because if you have only 1, then its quite understandable... Cause mesh doesnt let air through easily, and it will be pushed back into case through the hole for another 200mm fan...


Yeah, I have just one 200mm fan in the top. I'll probably add the second one when I have some extra money for fans.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Could do with some help with airflow, overclocking my cpu to 4.6ghz temps are hitting just over 70C. Opened my case to feel how much air the fans are pushing and it just felt like the top fan was blowing in hot air. The fan on my heatsink is mounted to blow from bottom to top (it's an 1150rpm gentle typhoon). What do people think is the best way to push heat out of my case off the processor?
Thanks


----------



## k.3nny

u could Ty-wrap a 120mm(one of the sidepanels) temporarly to the sidepanel200mm section









Ur just buy and mount a 200mm fan in the sidepanel


----------



## Point Blank Rob

thanks for the advice but i use the side panel as like a window so id rather not put a fan there.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

on the tread i have seen someone that replaced the extra HDD bay with the 5 HDD bay, but i couldn't find it again. The question is the extra HDD bay can be mounted in the 5 HDD bay with screws or pop rivets?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13427495*
> Could do with some help with airflow, overclocking my cpu to 4.6ghz temps are hitting just over 70C. Opened my case to feel how much air the fans are pushing and it just felt like the top fan was blowing in hot air. The fan on my heatsink is mounted to blow from bottom to top (it's an 1150rpm gentle typhoon). What do people think is the best way to push heat out of my case off the processor?
> Thanks


have it going out the back of the case.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13429339*
> have it going out the back of the case.


that's how it's currently setup and it's not working wonders to be honest. Might try flipping my heatsink round 90 degress so it blows from right to left.


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


that's how it's currently setup and it's not working wonders to be honest. Might try flipping my heatsink round 90 degress so it blows from right to left.


Yeah, flipping it should help.


----------



## hzac

Hey Im new to this forum and id just like to say thanks to everyone who posted in this thread. ive read the entire thing asim obsessed with this case. and ive learnt so much more than ive ever know about cooling and modding than ive ever know. I cant wait to get my new build up and running.


----------



## Cranky000

Ok im just gunna be boring and straight up ask it, ive looked through the first 23 pages and cant see it on there it i buy this case stock with no optional fans, will it be a nightmare to fit a h70 cooler ????

cheers guys


----------



## k.3nny

h50/60/70 will fit.

Fans included : 1x200mm 3x120mm nothing more









Fans optional : 1x200mm 1x120/140mm


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;13439661*
> h50/60/70 will fit.
> 
> Fans included : 1x200mm 3x120mm nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans optional : 1x200mm 1x120/140mm


Kenny did you end up making a new side panel entirely out of acrylic?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.3nny

Nope, Sidepanel is in progress, im waiting for stuff to arrive









360 in the top







+ cpu block and other neat stuff.


----------



## e1jefe

For all u guys mounting the h50 rad in the 5" bays, how do u have ur all ur fans set up (what's intake and exhaust)


----------



## k.3nny

Tbh, there is not a good flow area in the 5.25 bays(when door closed)

Stick to basic rules : Front of the case is intake.


----------



## e1jefe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;13439880*
> Tbh, there is not a good flow area in the 5.25 bays(when door closed)
> 
> Stick to basic rules : Front of the case is intake.


I figured that. To bad the h50 won't fit with the side fan


----------



## k.3nny

hang it in the 2nd 200mm fanhole top with some strips ?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quick question; the fan for my graphics card has a 4 pin connector and is currently plug into molex via an adapter. It seems common knowledge that the blue cable on a 4 pin conector is for the rpm controller. My question is if i strip one of the wires from the phantom fan controller and plug it into the 4 pin connector could i control the rpm with that, if so does anyone which of the 3 black wires it would be?
Thanks


----------



## k.3nny

No it wont, because the power is also needed









Bleu is only read the rpm


----------



## Point Blank Rob

so how many do i need plugged in?


----------



## k.3nny

For gpu fans 4 pins u need a PWM controller, and alsways take al the cables


----------



## Point Blank Rob

any chance you could link me to an example please ive been looking for one for days!
Thanks


----------



## k.3nny

can u take pics of the vid-card cooler plug?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

It's the 4 pin plug from an accelero xtreme plus.
Hopefully this is enough info.
Thanks


----------



## k.3nny

That is an 4pin fan connector, Just cut the molex of and solder the colors with eichother









PLug the 4pin in ur PWM fancontroller and ur done


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


For gpu fans 4 pins u need a PWM controller


This, or you might only be able to read fan speed not control them


----------



## Point Blank Rob

the gpu fan connector is smaller than the fan connector in the image shown.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


the gpu fan connector is smaller than the fan connector in the image shown.


GPU fan headers are much smaller, they require an adapter when using 3rd party fans

http://www.maplin.co.uk/graphics-card-fan-adapter-98840


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domoaligato*


I am ordering about $1650 us on wc gear right now. 
It all depends on what parts you have and your budget.

I am building my own version of Kenny's v.1 phantom mod with 3 rad's 1 360, 1 240, and 1 120. All black bitspower rotary compression fittings. UV orange 3/8 in 1/2 od tubing. Powered by two swifttech mcp655-b pumps.

What do you want to Watercool and why?
If budget is a issue get a corsair h50 or H70 with push pull.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Going to cool my CPU and GPU. Budge i'd say 500 not including the GPU block...what should I get? I have no experience in wc, some people are telling me to get the Rasa kit, and others are telling me to go all custom.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


GPU fan headers are much smaller, they require an adapter when using 3rd party fans

http://www.maplin.co.uk/graphics-card-fan-adapter-98840


Hey thanks, do you know know if that will be able to control fan speeds?
If so im definitely going to order it.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

oh actually i just realised thats the wrong way around, i need the inverted version of that?
Thanks


----------



## xioros

I'm phantasmic...


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


oh actually i just realised thats the wrong way around, i need the inverted version of that?
Thanks


Have a look around on ebay mate, they are everywhere. I got a few in the past cant remember the sellers though


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Might have to start a thread somewhere specifically about this problem im literally finding it impossible to find. I bought an adapter that I thought looked right and it turned out the female 4 pin end was too big, it's driving me mad.


----------



## Rowey

Yeah, wack one in the general graphics card section pal.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Posted a thread but it's winding me up so much that im tempted just to buy a second hd 5830 and crossfire those, they're quieter!


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xioros*


I'm phantasmic...


Nice build!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xioros*


I'm phantasmic...


Looks awesome dude, gotta swap out the blue LEDs on top though


----------



## Troku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;13427152*
> Yeah, I have just one 200mm fan in the top. I'll probably add the second one when I have some extra money for fans.


This has been brought up before in other post, but I think NZXT has very good customer service. I sent an email to there customer service telling them my 200 mm was off balance and making excessive noise. this was there reply.

Dear NZXT Customer,

Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts.

I sent them a copy of my invoice with my home address and this was there reply.

Dear NZXT Customer,

Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our facility within 1-5 business days. Thank you for your patience.

I just received this on Friday, so I'll keep you updated. There nothing wrong with my 200 mm, but they're sending me one without ??? I'll see how long it takes to get here.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troku;13445886*
> This has been brought up before in other post, but I think NZXT has very good customer service. I sent an email to there customer service telling them my 200 mm was off balance and making excessive noise. this was there reply.
> 
> Dear NZXT Customer,
> 
> Kindly provide us with a copy of your invoice as proof of purchase.
> All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts.
> 
> I sent them a copy of my invoice with my home address and this was there reply.
> 
> Dear NZXT Customer,
> 
> Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our facility within 1-5 business days. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> I just received this on Friday, so I'll keep you updated. There nothing wrong with my 200 mm, but they're sending me one without ??? I'll see how long it takes to get here.


This is also why so many people are waiting for NZXT to get stuff back in stock, because people like you take advantage of the kindness of the company. I hope you are ashamed of yourself.
I have been waiting over 4 months for a fan controller, because they don't
have stock.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13446109*
> This is also why so many people are waiting for NZXT to get stuff back in stock, because people like you take advantage of the kindness of the company. I hope you are ashamed of yourself.
> I have been waiting over 4 months for a fan controller, because they don't
> have stock.


I agree with you 100% my replacement fan has been pending for nearly 2 months now and its very annoying.


----------



## Troku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13446109*
> This is also why so many people are waiting for NZXT to get stuff back in stock, because people like you take advantage of the kindness of the company. I hope you are ashamed of yourself.
> I have been waiting over 4 months for a fan controller, because they don't
> have stock.


But I did ask for a fan controler:devil-smi

The case should have come with all 7 fans for the price some of us paid.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troku;13446698*
> But I did ask for a fan controler:devil-smi
> 
> The case should have come with all 7 fans for the price *you* paid.


Stop being an ungrateful whining little girl. Sorry but, you have to be proud of your phantom to be in this club.


----------



## Davitz

Fixed the routing of my xfire pci cables.



















Any ideas on where I can go for modding next?


----------



## Troku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13446750*
> Stop being an ungrateful whining little girl. Sorry but, you have to be proud of your phantom to be in this club.


I'm not whining. I love this case. I knew everything coming into it. I only tried this because I got the Idea from this Forum. I wasn't even sure if it would work. If I don't get the fan Oh well. If I do great. I wasn't trying to start a war here. But I'm not sorry for what I did.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

who needs a fan controller pm me, i got one for the case sitting here. first one nabs it.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troku;13446698*
> But I did ask for a fan controler:devil-smi
> 
> The case should have come with all 7 fans for the price some of us paid.


lol'd. I know a guy who paid $70 CAD for his red Phantom brand new.


----------



## domoaligato

My progress as of tonight... tommorow I will finish loop 1 one and wiring Wednesday I get my EK gpu blocks and will finish loop 2 and leak test.

Sorry about the pics that need rotated.





































Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.3nny

Wooow, sorryman, That is just some ugly hose routing!

Use a normal fitting @ 360 rad and than u had a nice 90ish cornered hose









@ backrad, Ditch it, no need for that rad there, u wouldnt see defference in temps i know that for 100%

That hose there is also not that nice to see, Get some proper routing, and the case will be awesome!


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


Wooow, sorryman, That is just some ugly hose routing!

Use a normal fitting @ 360 rad and than u had a nice 90ish cornered hose









@ backrad, Ditch it, no need for that rad there, u wouldnt see defference in temps i know that for 100%

Thar hose there is also nog that nice o see, Get some proper routing, and the case will be awesome!


Thanks Kenny. 2 gtx 580's on one 240? Or switch it and use the 240 for the 2600k

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.3nny

Gtxxes on the 360 and cpu on the 240 Indeed







!

My gooodies


----------



## newbrevolution

OK, so I decided to repaint my Phantom this past weekend. This will be the first time I have attempted painting a computer case. So please bear with me.

I call my PC Jango; many may already understand the reference. If not think Star Wars...yes, I am sort of a star wars geek. So in saying that I decided to paint it using his armor color scheme (primarily his helmet), which ends up being a beat up grey/silver, lighter blue, and royal blue for the cloth. The paint is supposed to be uneven...well at first it was not but then after I looked at it the unevenness kind of gave it that worn beat up look I was looking for. So it worked out quite well. I had purchased some flat black to give it the beat up look and scorched looking areas, but I think it turned out fine so I refrained myself from more painting.

I plan on doing some touch up though this upcoming weekend and fix a couple blue spots that bleed onto the grey/silver. I also am removing the side large grill and having Plexiglas with a design cut into it (secret on what though) and on the other side an air brushed picture (also a secret). Unfortunately I don't know when I will get around to the last two items.

Lots of pics so I will skip through most of them.

*Tear down pics:*


























*Painting:*










































*Assembly:*


























*Finished: (Needs some touch up)*


























*Above and below: This is where you see the blue bleed over spots I need to fix.*


















*Hooked up and running again:*










*Above: The touch up includes blending the seams together more. This was hard to do since I painted all the parts separate.*










Don't mind the mess desk


----------



## domoaligato

Looks good!

If you get yourself a pop rivet gun from home depot you can take the bottom tray and extra drive cages off with a 1/8 drill bit and get to the spots you can't reach normally.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domoaligato*


Looks good!

If you get yourself a pop rivet gun from home depot you can take the bottom tray and extra drive cages off with a 1/8 drill bit and get to the spots you can't reach normally.


Thanks for the suggestion! It did cross my mind but it faded quick due to the old saying "Out of sight, out of mind"







Pretty poor excuse not to do it right though. I also still need to paint the inside of the side panels. But beer thirty rolled up to quick!


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


Gtxxes on the 360 and cpu on the 240 Indeed







!

My gooodies










Kenny thanks for your help. I love your mod site and it is the primary reason I bought a phantom and didn't get a 800D. This is my first H2O setup and thanks for your input.

Later I plan on putting some 3M DI-Noc in my system to hide my mistakes







did you glue your 3m DI-NOC to the acrylic using the 3m 94 primer? Or did you do something else?


----------



## k.3nny

The DI-noc is self attaching vinyl it has a sticky side


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


The DI-noc is self attaching vinyl it has a sticky side










Nice! I ordered 4 of the 24 x 24 sheets


----------



## k.3nny

Teaser!


----------



## Davitz

Love how that carbon fibre wrap looks!

Oh and im contemplating doing a full water loop later on when/if I upgrade to Bulldozer, cpu and gpu's what kinda parts list would I need? Like 2 rads or 1, resevoirs, pumps, fittings etc?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Love how that carbon fibre wrap looks!

Oh and im contemplating doing a full water loop later on when/if I upgrade to Bulldozer, cpu and gpu's what kinda parts list would I need? Like 2 rads or 1, resevoirs, pumps, fittings etc?


It took me 3 weeks to plan and research my loops. try reading the stickys in the watercooling section they were alot of help.


----------



## k.3nny

Here some progress pics














































Waiting for 360 rad







!


----------



## Shredicus

You should post up a worklog in the worklog section here, that way more people then just us Phantom owners can enjoy this incredible case.


----------



## k.3nny

Treu, I am going to do that









EDIT: Cant do that







my case is sponsored, but cant make new topic


----------



## Davitz

Should be a section for sponsored builds and case mods iirc.


----------



## k.3nny

Its saying that i am not authorised :\

k.3nny, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## k.3nny

Ive done it









Project log is Up and Running


----------



## Bobicon

I'm starting to get somewhat tired of NZXT's RMA department I called them last Thursday to replace my FN200 for the third time because I keep getting fans that run with a low pitched grinding noise and to replace my 120MM fans that have developed a clicking after them running for about a month and asked for my tracking number for the package because they never contact me via e-mail or phone for reasons unknown to me.

So basically I am always in the dark about the RMA process.

So I called today about the RMA I sent in Thursday and I was told what RMA we didn't see any RMA. Even though I set it up though customer service on the phone so I had to place my RMA order again.

And I would not put it past them to mess it up again. I am getting kind of tired of this cat and mouse game I am having to play.


----------



## minaelromany

I have the NZXT Phantom Red Edition and have some problems with temps

I have Core i7 [email protected] 1.32v cooled by Noctua NH-D14 and HD6990 + [email protected] in Tri-Fire at stock sppeds and have problems in gaming (due to temps I guess)

First my PC would BSOD after 15-30 min of gaming but I did some modifications yesterday :

Removed the top 200mm fan and put it in the other place on top and made it intake (as my Air Conditioner is always running) and cleaned the Noctua D14 and reapplied AC MX-3 Thermal paste + installed front Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm fan (intake) but I have 5 HDDs in front of it so I don't think it pulls enough air for the rest of the components

I thought about getting another 200mm fans from NZXT to the side panel but the Noctua D14 won't let it be installed as I've read , and now I am thinking about putting it on top (exhaust) , would that be a good idea ?

All I want is proper cooling for the 2 Graphics Cards and the motherboard Chipsets


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany;13460313*
> I have the NZXT Phantom Red Edition and have some problems with temps
> 
> I have Core i7 [email protected] 1.32v cooled by Noctua NH-D14 and HD6990 + [email protected] in Tri-Fire at stock sppeds and have problems in gaming (due to temps I guess)
> 
> First my PC would BSOD after 15-30 min of gaming but I did some modifications yesterday :
> 
> Removed the top 200mm fan and put it in the other place on top and made it intake (as my Air Conditioner is always running) and cleaned the Noctua D14 and reapplied AC MX-3 Thermal paste + installed front Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm fan (intake) but I have 5 HDDs in front of it so I don't think it pulls enough air for the rest of the components
> 
> I thought about getting another 200mm fans from NZXT to the side panel but the Noctua D14 won't let it be installed as I've read , and now I am thinking about putting it on top (exhaust) , would that be a good idea ?
> 
> All I want is proper cooling for the 2 Graphics Cards and the motherboard Chipsets


I went with the NH-C14 so I could fit a 200mm fan on the side. The NH-C14 is working well for me.


----------



## SaintDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany;13460313*
> I have the NZXT Phantom Red Edition and have some problems with temps
> 
> I have Core i7 [email protected] 1.32v cooled by Noctua NH-D14 and HD6990 + [email protected] in Tri-Fire at stock sppeds and have problems in gaming (due to temps I guess)
> 
> First my PC would BSOD after 15-30 min of gaming but I did some modifications yesterday :
> 
> Removed the top 200mm fan and put it in the other place on top and made it intake (as my Air Conditioner is always running) and cleaned the Noctua D14 and reapplied AC MX-3 Thermal paste + installed front Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm fan (intake) but I have 5 HDDs in front of it so I don't think it pulls enough air for the rest of the components
> 
> I thought about getting another 200mm fans from NZXT to the side panel but the Noctua D14 won't let it be installed as I've read , and now I am thinking about putting it on top (exhaust) , would that be a good idea ?
> 
> All I want is proper cooling for the 2 Graphics Cards and the motherboard Chipsets


What BSOD error code it gives you?


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany;13460313*
> I have the NZXT Phantom Red Edition and have some problems with temps
> 
> I have Core i7 [email protected] 1.32v cooled by Noctua NH-D14 and HD6990 + [email protected] in Tri-Fire at stock sppeds and have problems in gaming (due to temps I guess)
> 
> First my PC would BSOD after 15-30 min of gaming but I did some modifications yesterday :
> 
> Removed the top 200mm fan and put it in the other place on top and made it intake (as my Air Conditioner is always running) and cleaned the Noctua D14 and reapplied AC MX-3 Thermal paste + installed front Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm fan (intake) but I have 5 HDDs in front of it so I don't think it pulls enough air for the rest of the components
> 
> I thought about getting another 200mm fans from NZXT to the side panel but the Noctua D14 won't let it be installed as I've read , and now I am thinking about putting it on top (exhaust) , would that be a good idea ?
> 
> All I want is proper cooling for the 2 Graphics Cards and the motherboard Chipsets


For the side fan take a look to xigmatek 200mm fan.
The Specs are the following :200x200x20mm.

Another Big idea is to change the noctua D for the NH-C14 so you can install a powerful side fan like the Nzxt FN200 RB.

I have a C14 and I can confirm that is awesome.
A bit too expensive but you can install everykind of sidefan without sacrifice performance on the cpu side









my set up with a close crossfire of [email protected] with a NZXT FN200RB on the side [you can't see]


----------



## Superplush

I personally have an Xigmatek Achilles Hdt-s1284c Cooler on my CPU, which left just enough room for a purple Xigmatek 200mm fan on the side. It's a tight fit but I managed to use Tiebacks to put the fan onto the case. As for graphics cooling I use a Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 5870 ATI but its 3 slots big.

Admitidly I did have a problem with cooling, especially just a single HD 5870 but now it's barely touching 45 DegC on some games. Hope you can sort out your cooling!


----------



## alpsie

NZXT led fans.
http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?8687-NZXT-Expands-Silent-LED-Fan-Series&p=56010#post56010


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13466834*
> NZXT led fans.
> http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?8687-NZXT-Expands-Silent-LED-Fan-Series&p=56010#post56010


This makes me want to slap NZXT in the face. Making 200mm fan mounts but not making them 200mm exactly so only their products fit properly. They can shove them up their, i'd rather find a way of sticking some Xigmateks in there tbh


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13467373*
> This makes me want to slap NZXT in the face. Making 200mm fan mounts but not making them 200mm exactly so only their products fit properly. They can shove them up their, i'd rather find a way of sticking some Xigmateks in there tbh


yea im not sure how they can call the fans 200mm
since if you messure from center of one hole to the other its about 207mm, if from one side of ring to the other its 192mm. the fan itself is 182mm.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13467902*
> yea im not sure how they can call the fans 200mm
> since if you messure from center of one hole to the other its about 207mm, if from one side of ring to the other its 192mm. the fan itself is 182mm.


Too right alpsie! its a marketing trick for sure! Not bashing the Phantom itself though, kinda love the case!


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13467373*
> This makes me want to slap NZXT in the face. Making 200mm fan mounts but not making them 200mm exactly so only their products fit properly. They can shove them up their, i'd rather find a way of sticking some Xigmateks in there tbh


mine fit?


----------



## domoaligato

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;13469194*
> mine fit?


But it's a tight fit right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13473462*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Nice, no matching blocks?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13474051*
> But it's a tight fit right?
> 
> Nice, no matching blocks?


They do match

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13474051*
> But it's a tight fit right?


Yes, but definitely not something I'd complain about.


----------



## k.3nny

Teaser posted in the Case log section


----------



## Moulders

I noticed there isn't many pictures of the red case on here so I thought I would take a few of mine Ive not done anything special inside but you never know i might do at some point!
Taking pictures is hard when you wanna show off the lights ;/







 by Moulders, on Flickr


----------



## Rowey

Nice, the red one is hot!


----------



## Fifty-Three

hey guys just started my AMD build with a black Phantom case....can i join this super cool club?

also, i want to go WC don't plan on over clocking, i just want the looks, and only cool my GPU and CPU....in my loop, and want the pump/res/rad internal

suggest me a drop in kit..that will look super sexy. i would love to have the res and rad exposed, and hide the pump


----------



## McIvero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three;13477523*
> hey guys just started my AMD build with a black Phantom case....can i join this super cool club?
> 
> also, i want to go WC don't plan on over clocking, i just want the looks, and only cool my GPU and CPU....in my loop, and want the pump/res/rad internal
> 
> suggest me a drop in kit..that will look super sexy. i would love to have the res and rad exposed, and hide the pump


Just out of curiosity, why not OC? If you are going to spend money on WC, you might as well tweak your system... Depending on what kind of WC setup you go for, it could get kinda pricey - is it worth dropping that kind of cash on something that just looks cool ('scuse the pun)? Also, this is "overclock.net" lol









Either way, you may find that once you have it all set up you'll get the sudden, unshakeable urge to tweak a frequency here and a timing there....









Good luck with it!


----------



## Fifty-Three

i will overclock eventually once all the bugs are worked out and i get the system to a stable control point.....lol u r right this is over clock.net


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moulders;13477017*
> I noticed there isn't many pictures of the red case on here so I thought I would take a few of mine Ive not done anything special inside but you never know i might do at some point!
> Taking pictures is hard when you wanna show off the lights ;/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Moulders, on Flickr


Very nice, I'm getting some UV lights to brighten up my guts of the case, getting ready for my loop setup.







Glad to know it will look good.


----------



## k.3nny

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1012376-duallphantom-nzxt-phantom-white-5.html

Watch it boys !


----------



## Fifty-Three

beautiful work, whats in that res?....thats a sick case.

and did u build that divider to seperate the PSU from the upper junk?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three;13478987*
> beautiful work, whats in that res?....thats a sick case.
> 
> and did u build that divider to seperate the PSU from the upper junk?


http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/evil_homer/CIMG3177.jpg

the divider is acrylic that he used a heat gun to bend and then applied 3m Di-Noc Wrap to it. It is really smooth looking!


----------



## domoaligato

I am leak testing my rig right now and will have new pics of my dual loop setup tonight when I get home. I know some are going to have comments about how I looped the gpu's and hoping some have suggestions.


----------



## Fifty-Three

aaahhhhh


----------



## LPRaver89

Im working on some big paint changed with my rig, ill link pictures once it is all done.


----------



## bronzodiriace

I have a good amount of space between sidefan+dust filster (FN200RN) and Cpu cooler [NH-C14].
Is there a chance to mount a 230mm Fan?

[Fn200RB is too Loud at max speed]


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace;13482946*
> I have a good amount of space between sidefan+dust filster (FN200RN) and Cpu cooler [NH-C14].
> Is there a chance to mount a 230mm Fan?
> 
> [Fn200RB is too Loud at max speed]


Are you using the cases fan controller? Turn the fan down...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13483019*
> Are you using the cases fan controller? Turn the fan down...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Yes,I'm using the case fan controller.
But when i use the oc profile [4.2ghz I7 920 HT On etc] for gaming the two 6950 needs a very high amount of direct cool air.


----------



## feteru

I'm trying to decide between this case and the HAF 922







The HAF looks really good with red leds, and it is also $40 less, and I am sort of on a budget







. Also, I dont want to have to mod my case to fit in 200mm fans on the side to cool my GPU. But this case is sexy......


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feteru*


I'm trying to decide between this case and the HAF 922







The HAF looks really good with red leds, and it is also $40 less, and I am sort of on a budget







. Also, I dont want to have to mod my case to fit in 200mm fans on the side to cool my GPU. But this case is sexy......


I know the temptations. I would catch the Phantoms on sale like I did. I think theyre on 15% off atm.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...m-white-5.html

Watch it boys !


















Holy mother of God.


----------



## k.3nny

Those are just Plain air bubbles. i love them







!


----------



## alpsie

just wanted to let you guys know that you cant use the BitFenix Spectre Fan 200mm on the side door if you have a silver arrow installed.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13487871*
> just wanted to let you guys know that you cant use the BitFenix Spectre Fan 200mm on the side door if you have a silver arrow installed.


Cheers, will go well with the front page when it gets edited up properly. Can you upload pictures please?


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13488709*
> Cheers, will go well with the front page when it gets edited up properly. Can you upload pictures please?


Sure ill take them later today, but you did notice I said it does not fit xD ?


----------



## Rowey

Sorry haha, in school. Eyes are tired from art


----------



## LPRaver89

Here is a little teaser if anyone is interested in my current project.


----------



## Fifty-Three

ok im in the final stages of hooking everything up, and i ran across a little problem,

i have like 4 : 3-pin connectors. coming from the fan controls

and using a corsair 750 psu.

do the 3-pin connectors attach the PSU or what?....and which bundle of wires coming from the PSU do they attach to?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three;13491076*
> ok im in the final stages of hooking everything up, and i ran across a little problem,
> 
> i have like 4 : 3-pin connectors. coming from the fan controls
> 
> and using a corsair 750 psu.
> 
> do the 3-pin connectors attach the PSU or what?....and which bundle of wires coming from the PSU do they attach to?


If you are refering to the little red and black cables with the little pictures of the case on them those connect to your case fans so you can control them, the fan controller is powered by one molex 4 pin connector.


----------



## minaelromany

Here is mine :










I replaced the top HD6970 with HD6990 and now have HD6990+HD6970 in Tri-Fire

Also cleaned the Noctua NH-D14 and removed that CM Excalibr









Will post newe pics after getting the LED sleeved kit from NZXT

I just wonder, which LED color would be better , Red or Blue ?


----------



## Davitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minaelromany*


Here is mine :

I replaced the top HD6970 with HD6990 and now have HD6990+HD6970 in Tri-Fire

Also cleaned the Noctua NH-D14 and removed that CM Excalibr









Will post newe pics after getting the LED sleeved kit from NZXT

I just wonder, which LED color would be better , Red or Blue ?


Red should only be done on black cases , possibly white. Red on red, blue on blue etc look bad imo.

Blue would draw attention to it. Personally, i'd do white with window mod to show off trifire


----------



## Fifty-Three

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


If you are refering to the little red and black cables with the little pictures of the case on them those connect to your case fans so you can control them, the fan controller is powered by one molex 4 pin connector.


these are just black. i'll take pics


----------



## Fifty-Three

here are the left over case cables i can't find a home for

where do these go?









and this









and these are the left over power supply cables










and i suppose these are the generic "just in case" things


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Top picture: Those go to your fans for controlling them.

Second: That's for the fan controller's power.

Hope this helps.


----------



## domoaligato

Finally done with it... for now








btw doing a side window in this case is not a easy task. you have to cut out part of the rear support for the chassis.
















Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## domoaligato

Ok start laughing now


















Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk

The one coming from the top in the input.

because of the wierd spacing of the sabertooth I wasn't really able to figure out another possible way.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

@Dom-- it the side window looks wonderful as does the wc setup, but I dislike the colors. Also how are you running the setup? Maybe some better pics.


----------



## Fifty-Three

so do i hook those to the fan controllers? then where does the 4 prong go?

EDIT. the fan controller on top is already hooked up, and the fans are hooked up, are these just spares?.....i'm lost


----------



## domoaligato

I think this is a little better picture.

I have a Koolance dual bay Dual Pump res in the 5 1/4 bays










it goes to the 360 rad at the top of the case for the gpu's or the 240 rad in the bottom of the case for the cpu.

the cpu has a pretty straight forward setup.

the 2xgtx 580's were tricky to hook up in serial...

I am using 2x swiftech mcp 655-b pumps and I have to say that they are not as quiet as the reviews say.
I also think I have something wrong with this setup as the water flow is much much lower than I think it should be.


----------



## domoaligato

lol whats wrong with black and orange


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domoaligato*











I think this is a little better picture.

I have a Koolance dual bay Dual Pump res in the 5 1/4 bays

it goes to the 360 rad at the top of the case for the gpu's or the 240 rad in the bottom of the case for the cpu.

the cpu has a pretty straight forward setup.

the 2xgtx 580's were tricky to hook up in serial...

I am using 2x swiftech mcp 655-b pumps and I have to say that they are not as quiet as the reviews say.
I also think I have something wrong with this setup as the water flow is much much lower than I think it should be.


Why don't you have your graphics cards setup so the tube is just directly between them, instead of having all that extra tubing.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


Why don't you have your graphics cards setup so the tube is just directly between them, instead of having all that extra tubing.











because their is not enough room on the sabertooth p67 to do that with the bp compression rotary fittings I have. I will order some barbs that will fit but until then this is the only way I could do it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

nothing is wrong with the black and orange... it just looked funny in the first pics u posted... looked weird


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domoaligato*










because their is not enough room on the sabertooth p67 to do that with the bp compression rotary fittings I have. I will order some barbs that will fit but until then this is the only way I could do it.


why didnt u buy regular straight compressions?


----------



## domoaligato

I did. I bought BP straight compression rotary fitting but here is a example of the lack of the required space.

This is two on top of each other held with my thumb.









both barbs on the fittings are touching. sorry my thumb is in the way


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

you need these ones..

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...l=g30c409s1032


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


you need these ones..

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...l=g30c409s1032











Thanks bro! I even bought all the other stuff at frozencpu.com









edit... I am using 1/2 OD so it is this one.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...MBCPF-CC2.html

but thanks again!


----------



## zertek3k

or these

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27586


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zertek3k*


or these

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27586


Frozencpu has wonderful service my business goes to them

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## zertek3k

fair enough, they have the same fittings.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...tl=g30c101s873

then do a setup like this one

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-eyecandy.html

just another option for you


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

domo, those are good too.. either option will work and help your loop out. it should open up your loop some more.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


domo, those are good too.. either option will work and help your loop out. it should open up your loop some more.


Thanks. I will go with the first option because I want to see my orange tubing. I don;t like the bitspower crystal tubes that go with their sli links.

I really wanted to use ek bridges but they don't fit on this board.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13460387*
> I went with the NH-C14 so I could fit a 200mm fan on the side. The NH-C14 is working well for me.


I don't think I can replace the cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintDragon;13462837*
> What BSOD error code it gives you?


atikmdgag.sys , but it went away after these changes I made
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace;13464192*
> For the side fan take a look to xigmatek 200mm fan.
> The Specs are the following :200x200x20mm.
> 
> Another Big idea is to change the noctua D for the NH-C14 so you can install a powerful side fan like the Nzxt FN200 RB.
> 
> I have a C14 and I can confirm that is awesome.
> A bit too expensive but you can install everykind of sidefan without sacrifice performance on the cpu side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my set up with a close crossfire of [email protected] with a NZXT FN200RB on the side [you can't see]


I am from Egypt and NH-C14 and Xigmatekare not available (I got the NH-D14 from the USA a year ago)

I will try to put a 120mm on the side panel


----------



## Dallasbcn

Hi boys, i'm newbie in this forum but i visit a lot,

I need ur help, i'm trying to make a liquid cooling in Phantom Black, but i'm not sure if mount on top and all the parts that i need.

At the moment I had thought about doing a double on top 120 and then put another radiator (120) below cutting, the idea would make a complete refrigeration i'm from Spain so I have easy reach EK mark. I would really appreciate if you could guide me in this matter, since I am an expert on air cooling but never mounted a liquid.

How i can mount a double on top of the Phantom? And what parts do I need?

Thanks

Dallas.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I'm sure id seen a couple of pages back somebody built a metal box to contain their psu?
Would love more details on this, hoping to build a box round it and whack in some noise insulation as my psu is the loudest component in my pc.


----------



## schachi08

@Dallasbcn

Yes, you can mount a 2x120mm radiator under the top of the Phantom but in order to get proper cooling the best way is to take out the top 200mm fan(s) and place the radiator directly under the top. The following shopping cart shows what I want to buy for my Phantom:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_c...9cf249eb31f77c

Best Wishes

Heinz-Juergen


----------



## domoaligato

skip the 120 in the back if you going to do a 240 on top.

the 120 rad will not be able to mount inside correctly and will look dumb. ( I have done it)

I cheated to get my 360 mounted. get a rad grill like this one and use it to mount the rad to the top after you cut the hole.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/...lls-Page1.html


----------



## Dallasbcn

@schachi08

I was in another thread discussing this problem but they told me I need a double radiator (low profile?????) they say that if not hitting the motherboard.

You can help me in http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ ???, i see the waterblock that i need but i don't have idea what i have to buy exactly, my idea is to take a two-bay deposit for water and mount a pump (1200 LPH) for in the future use a parallel system for my graphic's card.

I'll try make this http://www.x0e.org/computer/wc1.JPG.

RIG for the moment:

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ra...ad-xt-240.html

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/pu...v-mcp-655.html

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...ll-nickel.html

But now i don't have idea where to buy this:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...h81rpu6l674i7t

Tubes that I have to use because I see there are different measures

thanks schachi08


----------



## domoaligato

I also used a 35mm thickness black ice gts so that I could use 38mm fans on the rads. I still have plenty of room by my ram also.

check out my system profile. all parts used are in it.


----------



## schachi08

I would not take the EK radiator, because it is not a slim design.


----------



## Dallasbcn

Why i have to take a low profile radiator? i don't know the consequences, i see this radiator:

http://www.coolmod.com/product/11432...TA1202-240.htm


----------



## schachi08

If you want to install fans on both sides of the raditor, a thick radiator will interfere with your mainboard and ram slots.


----------



## Dallasbcn

I want to mount a larger radiator does not have to mean that if you tap, i'll see to take measures to be sure not to touch the motherboard or RAM, i'll see that this radiator touchs the mother, i'll mount the radiator down of BOX and i cut this.

You have any radiator on top? that measures are yours?


----------



## Rowey

Just re-built my phantom build. Had to stash the cables in the hdd cage, get them all neatly put in there soon. Theres still a lot of cleaning up to be done, but im pretty happy so far. Feedback is appreciated, thanks

Pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





























































































Was originally:


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

looks better, but I bet you can still do a better job.


----------



## Rowey

Yeah, still a lot of work to do. Waiting on a lot of bits and bobs to clean up. thanks for feedback


----------



## Davitz

Hauling out my second HD bay tomorrow and cleaning the case out of dust. Gonna tweak some cables and take some pics.


----------



## bronzodiriace

Second 200mm fan mounted on top [another NZXT FS200RB]
Side 200mm Fan mounted NZXT FN200RB [it'a a beast]
Front fan Aerocool Shark Blue Edition LED Fan - 140mm

Now it's perfect, all the fans controlled by the fan controller


----------



## CronBong

just finished overclocking got to 5ghz too scared too venture futher so dropped it down to 4.8ghz still some cable managment and better photos next time but heres a sneak peak sorry about the qaulity.still waiting on 2nd gfx card
click


----------



## AK-47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silomatic*


Meh, mine moves the air coming off the rad. The only reason I installed it. Works great where its at =)

http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/foto0009bpb.jpg[/img]]


Nice HDD cage mod. It's very A la 690 II
Exactly what i was looking.
How did you do it?


----------



## DePontee

Hoping you guys can help. I am getting ready to do a build and I have decided to go with the NZXT Phantom because, well you guys already know why. Anyway, I am currently in Afghanistan so I will be ordering everything and have it sent out here to paint it, build it and OC it. Just recently my fiance' was diagnosed with lymphoma so the paint is going to be green ribbons on a black case and will have green fans.

My question is this...I know the black case has blue LEDs for the fan control switches, but what about the green and black case? Are the LEDs green or blue? I appreciate your input because if they are blue on both cases then I think I will go with the all black case; but if the Bl/Gr case has green LEDs then that will save me time replacing them. Thank you for any and all assistance.


----------



## alpsie

@DePontee

I think the led on the top fan is different, not sure about the led for power and fan controller. but best thing is to ask on the nzxt forum, or write them


----------



## DePontee

@alpsie

Thank you for the quick response. I'll ask there too.


----------



## domoaligato

I used grils to mount the rads. later I will use sheet metal to finish closing in the other areas.








a 240 rad in the bottom. very tight fit. must mount as far forward as possible to have PSU clearance.








I visual of the amount of clearance. this is a 35mm black ice 360 with a 38 mm fan.









Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13516268*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


interesting way to hook a 360 rad to a phantom.


----------



## domoaligato

And here is the hole I will be covering will plastic and 3m di-noc

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## domoaligato

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxyme

Just built my first gaming rig with a black phantom. Loving it so far. the fan controlers kinda weak but oh well. Thinking of getting a 200mm fan for the left side pannel with a blue led anyone know a good one?


----------



## Rowey

Bump my post guy's, i think most of you missed it because of radiator talk -_-

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club-263.html#post13506599


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13516681*
> Bump my post guy's, i think most of you missed it because of radiator talk -_-
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club-263.html#post13506599


edit: suggestion below...


----------



## domoaligato

oops you got rid of the v8....still get rounded sata cables...

cable's in the bottom cage... push them all through the back and zip tie them?


----------



## iStriker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13516412*
> 
> And here is the hole I will be covering will plastic and 3m di-noc
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Sorry if this question has been answered already but, why did u make that hole in the first place?


----------



## Bobicon

I don't think anyone noticed what I posted.

http://www.overclock.net/13460297-post2550.html

I was wondering in that if anyone else had any bad experiences with their customer/RMA service or is it just me.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

@dom. just some fyi... i got better temp with some yate loons as to the slientx's...

@bob, i think it was a fluke. the 2 times ive dealt with them they where awesome.. even acquiring about some other items, they where ultra fast.

@istriker he did it to fit the 360 rad in there...


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13518906*
> @dom. just some fyi... i got better temp with some yate loons as to the slientx's...
> 
> @bob, i think it was a fluke. the 2 times ive dealt with them they where awesome.. even acquiring about some other items, they where ultra fast.
> 
> @istriker he did it to fit the 360 rad in there...


@deadpool yes I know that but I already own 14 silenx fans. I don't own yate loons. maybe later I will buy some but until then I will use what I already own.

I posted the additional pics to help the Spanish gent that pm'd me and asked for more info about clearance.

the general end result is that you need to either have a 35mm slim rad to use 38mm fans or use 25 mm fans with a fat rad. end result for most people will be the same. 73mm thickness total. with everything mounted as far to the edge as possible you will just clear your memory and the little things that eject your ram.

Who is the leader of the club because their is alot of information that could be added to the first page that will stop alot of these repeat questions. also I am not a member of the club yet despite asking to be one. the front page needs the new models that are newegg exclusives added as well like my black + orange model.


----------



## ShooterFX

Well received my white Phantom. Loving the chassis.


----------



## qlum

got my case and added an 200mm coolermaster fan to the side since a friend had it lying around doing nothing.









one thing though I plan on upgrading my cpu cooler from a stock one some time in the future does anyone know a good cooler that will fit with a side fan installed?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

d14.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13526155*
> d14.


WITH the sidefan installed?
clearance to the side grill without fan is supposed to be 165mm. scratch that, can't find the spec listed now.

I _think_ the D14 would be too tall. Did you mean the C14?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlum;13525991*
> got my case and added an 200mm coolermaster fan to the side since a friend had it lying around doing nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing though I plan on upgrading my cpu cooler from a stock one some time in the future does anyone know a good cooler that will fit with a side fan installed?


Sweet I did the same thing installed the CM 200M and used the dust filter to attach it Won't fit otherwise.


----------



## qlum

actually never mind the cooler maybe I buy a Noctua NH-U9B or maybe something else entirly but really I won't buy it for a few months so thinking about which cooler to buy can wait for when I actually am going to buy it maybe prices change or new coolers get released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution;13527002*
> Sweet I did the same thing installed the CM 200M and used the dust filter to attach it Won't fit otherwise.


also used the dust filter to attach I attached the fan with 2 screws to the dust filter and attached the dust filter with 2 screws to the case I also used some transparent tape you won't see it and it makes it all a lot more secure


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47;13513904*
> Nice HDD cage mod. It's very A la 690 II
> Exactly what i was looking.
> How did you do it?


Too lazy to track down my post about it so I'll give a quick response.

Basically I drilled out all of the rivets to the entire bay. Including the 5.25 bays. Make sure you dont have anything installed while doning this. The weight from installed parts could warp the case. Anywho..
Separated the main hdd drive from the 5.25 and lined the secondary up with the underside of the 5.25 bay. Marked some holes for drilling then riveted the secondary hdd tray to the underside of the 5.25 bay. Riveted it all back in and presto. Got room for my rad =). Any more questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## konoii

Finally got all my parts and finished my build


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;13526859*
> WITH the sidefan installed?
> clearance to the side grill without fan is supposed to be 165mm. scratch that, can't find the spec listed now.
> 
> I _think_ the D14 would be too tall. Did you mean the C14?


with the xiggy 200x200x20 side fan the d14 works..


----------



## iJustin

Slight problem guys. I had my Black Phantom for about a two weeks now and I'm loving it. I found out today that the case feet are uneven. When I press the top right of my case toward the left, it tips over onto the back left foot. So when its standing my itself, only the two right feet and front left foot are standing.
Anyone with a similar issue?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silomatic;13528035*
> Too lazy to track down my post about it so I'll give a quick response.
> 
> Basically I drilled out all of the rivets to the entire bay. Including the 5.25 bays. Make sure you dont have anything installed while doning this. The weight from installed parts could warp the case. Anywho..
> Separated the main hdd drive from the 5.25 and lined the secondary up with the underside of the 5.25 bay. Marked some holes for drilling then riveted the secondary hdd tray to the underside of the 5.25 bay. Riveted it all back in and presto. Got room for my rad =). Any more questions feel free to PM me.


Awesome! Could we see some pics? I might buy a second case and Frankenstein it together

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13529355*
> Slight problem guys. I had my Black Phantom for about a two weeks now and I'm loving it. I found out today that the case feet are uneven. When I press the top right of my case toward the left, it tips over onto the back left foot. So when its standing my itself, only the two right feet and front left foot are standing.
> Anyone with a similar issue?


call nzxt about it.


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13529355*
> Slight problem guys. I had my Black Phantom for about a two weeks now and I'm loving it. I found out today that the case feet are uneven. When I press the top right of my case toward the left, it tips over onto the back left foot. So when its standing my itself, only the two right feet and front left foot are standing.
> Anyone with a similar issue?


mines fine. you could put a small piece of cardboard under a uneven side for a temporary fix if you want... but i got the black too and mine works great. very sturdy.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13531473*
> mines fine. you could put a small piece of cardboard under a uneven side for a temporary fix if you want... but i got the black too and mine works great. very sturdy.


Mm, I emailed NZXT about it and they agreed to send me a new pair of feet. Now I just need to know of how to install it..


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

remove the rubber on the bottom. There are 6 screws altogether, one in each front leg and 2 in each back leg. really easy.. if u need pics let me kno.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


remove the rubber on the bottom. There are 6 screws altogether, one in each front leg and 2 in each back leg. really easy.. if u need pics let me kno.


Alright, thanks a lot man. Shouldn't be too hard, and I'd rather save you the trouble. Pretty straightforward. 
Kind of a noob question, but can I just open my sidepanel and lay it on its side? Or do I have to take out all my stuff then change it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

just lay it on its side.. you will be fine


----------



## maxyme

How long did it take you guys to realize how to use the spring loaded screws









Took me a week lol


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxyme*


How long did it take you guys to realize how to use the spring loaded screws









Took me a week lol


Where in the case are spring loaded screws?


----------



## maxyme

If you only scew in the middle side pannel screw you can pu sh down on it to open without unscewing it. Its very useful.


----------



## iJustin

Hmm, really? No wonder it has a little open space. Must say, pretty useful. Does the spring come with the case of something?


----------



## maxyme

Thats what took forever to figure out. Push down on the screw. Not in down and the door pops.off


----------



## iJustin

Wow, that is incredible. I don't even open my computer much, but that's something to show off next time someone sees my beautiful phantom.


----------



## maxyme

Yup







so many reasons this case is awesome.


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domoaligato*


Awesome! Could we see some pics? I might buy a second case and Frankenstein it together

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk



Crap pics but I re-post some.....


----------



## iJustin

Woah, how did you get your fan controller and hdd lights red? Is it the special edition?


----------



## alpsie

hm just looked trough the guide for a 200mm fan on side with a high heatsink,
turns out the fan used is exhausting air not intake


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Update: The 140MM broke, working on an RMA with NZXT.
The front audio headphone jack has a static sound, so that's a no-go. Also, the HDD activity light doesn't work. Doesn't even light up. I changed the fans around a bit.

2x120mm on side door - intake
2x200mm on roof - intake
1x120mm in back - exhaust

I have a VERY dusty house. I have to dust my table pretty much every day, I always have my trusty Swifter duster near me haha. I'm hoping with this fan setup will create positive air pressure and keep dust out.

Overall, even with the faults, I prefer this case MUCH more than my CM Storm Scout. That thing is going in the garbage.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iJustin*


Woah, how did you get your fan controller and hdd lights red? Is it the special edition?


He soldered them on himself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*


Update: The 140MM broke, working on an RMA with NZXT.
The front audio headphone jack has a static sound, so that's a no-go. Also, the HDD activity light doesn't work. Doesn't even light up. I changed the fans around a bit.

*2x120mm on side door - intake
2x200mm on roof - intake
1x120mm in back - exhaust*

I have a VERY dusty house. I have to dust my table pretty much every day, I always have my trusty Swifter duster near me haha. I'm hoping with this fan setup will create positive air pressure and keep dust out.

Overall, even with the faults, I prefer this case MUCH more than my CM Storm Scout. That thing is going in the garbage.


I too live in a dusty house, i get dust problems with my Phantom, but it's just something you've got to live with. That fan setup will cause you nothing but internal dust


----------



## maxyme

My hdd light doesn't work either but I'm not sure if I hooked it up right


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxyme*


My hdd light doesn't work either but I'm not sure if I hooked it up right


That's what I first thought. Double checked, plugged in right, just doesn't work. Oh well. I don't need a light to tell me my HDD is working anyway


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*


That's what I first thought. Double checked, plugged in right, just doesn't work. Oh well. I don't need a light to tell me my HDD is working anyway










Its not nice having stuff not working on something brand new that you just got though i guess. I can't understand an LED not working, resistor might have gone causing the LED to blow i guess. Contact NZXT they will probably just send you out a new hub with the power reset and the lights on it


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13534690*
> I changed the fans around a bit.
> 
> 2x120mm on side door - intake
> 2x200mm on roof - intake
> 1x120mm in back - exhaust
> 
> I have a VERY dusty house. I have to dust my table pretty much every day, I always have my trusty Swifter duster near me haha. I'm hoping with this fan setup will create positive air pressure and keep dust out.


Trying to keep dust ahh yes a losing battle for myself also. But being the fact that hot air rises are you worried about heat issues having the top 200m's intake? I have them as exhaust but have been wondering lately if there is a better way. I almost wanted to make the front top 200m intake and the back one exhaust but figured it would create to much turbulence.


----------



## domoaligato

Oh I thought you lowered the upper cage down one slot. That's interesting. I think I will get a second phantom and lower the upper cage one slot. This will add the clearance for the fans on my 360 Rad but allow me to use all the 5 1/4 bays. The bottom bay will be inside the case.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Image132

Just a few quick questions.

Could someone please post the dimensions (in Metric please) for the metal sheet that lets you fit the H70 in the one 200mm fan space?

If you mount the H70 on the top is it better having it vent or draw into the case?


----------



## Silomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13533363*
> Woah, how did you get your fan controller and hdd lights red? Is it the special edition?


http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?8223-Changing-the-on-off-and-FC-leds


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13514396*
> Hoping you guys can help. I am getting ready to do a build and I have decided to go with the NZXT Phantom because, well you guys already know why. Anyway, I am currently in Afghanistan so I will be ordering everything and have it sent out here to paint it, build it and OC it. Just recently my fiance' was diagnosed with lymphoma so the paint is going to be green ribbons on a black case and will have green fans.
> 
> My question is this...I know the black case has blue LEDs for the fan control switches, but what about the green and black case? Are the LEDs green or blue? I appreciate your input because if they are blue on both cases then I think I will go with the all black case; but if the Bl/Gr case has green LEDs then that will save me time replacing them. Thank you for any and all assistance.


This is what they wrote back to me. Unfortunately, it was a day late and I already ordered the all black case; but I figured I would post for others in case they were wondering.

***************
On the Black with Green trim, Black with Orange trim, and White with Red trim, the LEDs will match the color of the trim.

All the best,
NZXT. Lounge
***************


----------



## Kempher

Hey, ive been keeping up with this thread since it was around page 50 but just now decided to make an account. I am curious and I dont think ive seen it come up before, how good are the fan filters at keeping dust out? I am under the impression that the case does come with its own, im just not sure how good they are. Ive been planning on picking this case up for a while now, just waiting to get all the money to order my build, close to 3k$, need to know if I need more/better filters or not?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13539185*
> This is what they wrote back to me. Unfortunately, it was a day late and I already ordered the all black case; but I figured I would post for others in case they were wondering.
> 
> ***************
> On the Black with Green trim, Black with Orange trim, and White with Red trim, the LEDs will match the color of the trim.
> 
> All the best,
> NZXT. Lounge
> ***************


Thanks^^, also sorry to hear about your fiance getting diagnosed with lymphoma.
~Rhys


----------



## DePontee

@Roweyi7
Thank you for the condolences. Thanks to the lymphoma society, she has started her chemo treatments. As a tribute to them I have ordered the parts listed below and will do this build then OC it to hopefully somewhere in the neighborhood of 5.2-5.4 for a 24/7 depending on the stability and temps of course. Then I may actually auction it off and donate the money to the Lymphoma Society (assuming I don't get too attached to it LOL). I'll let you know how the build goes. It may be awhile because I am out in Afghanistan so parts take awhile to get here. Plus, this is going to be a learning tool for some Soldiers out here that are taking online computer classes that want to get some hands on experience with what they are learning. Easier to understand memory frequency when you are tweaking in it rather than reading it out of a book...LOL.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13539639*
> @Roweyi7
> Thank you for the condolences. Thanks to the lymphoma society, she has started her chemo treatments. As a tribute to them I have ordered the parts listed below and will do this build then OC it to hopefully somewhere in the neighborhood of 5.2-5.4 for a 24/7 depending on the stability and temps of course. Then I may actually auction it off and donate the money to the Lymphoma Society (assuming I don't get too attached to it LOL). I'll let you know how the build goes. It may be awhile because I am out in Afghanistan so parts take awhile to get here. Plus, this is going to be a learning tool for some Soldiers out here that are taking online computer classes that want to get some hands on experience with what they are learning. Easier to understand memory frequency when you are tweaking in it rather than reading it out of a book...LOL.


Haha, yeah i get you man. I wish i had a heart like yours. Very selfless act your doing. Whilst you have it why dont you fold with it, if you dont knwo what folding is then heres a paragraph from the [email protected] website
Quote:


> You can help scientists studying these diseases by simply running a piece of software.
> [email protected] is a distributed computing project -- people from throughout the world download and run software to band together to make one of the largest supercomputers in the world. Every computer takes the project closer to our goals. [email protected] uses novel computational methods coupled to distributed computing, to simulate problems millions of times more challenging than previously achieved.
> 
> Protein folding is linked to disease, such as Alzheimer's, ALS, Huntington's, Parkinson's disease, and many Cancers.
> Moreover, when proteins do not fold correctly (i.e. "misfold"), there can be serious consequences, including many well known diseases, such as Alzheimer's, Mad Cow (BSE), CJD, ALS, Huntington's, Parkinson's disease, and many Cancers and cancer-related syndromes.
> 
> What is protein folding?
> Proteins are biology's workhorses -- its "nanomachines." Before proteins can carry out these important functions, they assemble themselves, or "fold." The process of protein folding, while critical and fundamental to virtually all of biology, in many ways remains a mystery.
> 
> What have we done so far?
> We have had several successes. You can read about them on our Science page, on our Awards page, or go directly to our Results page.
> 
> Want to learn more?
> Click on the links on the left for downloads or more information. You can also download our Executive Summary, which is a PDF suitable for distribution. One can also help by donating funds to the project, via Stanford University.


I take my hat of to you sir!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13539639*
> @Roweyi7
> Thank you for the condolences. Thanks to the lymphoma society, she has started her chemo treatments. As a tribute to them I have ordered the parts listed below and will do this build then OC it to hopefully somewhere in the neighborhood of 5.2-5.4 for a 24/7 depending on the stability and temps of course. Then I may actually auction it off and donate the money to the Lymphoma Society (assuming I don't get too attached to it LOL). I'll let you know how the build goes. It may be awhile because I am out in Afghanistan so parts take awhile to get here. Plus, this is going to be a learning tool for some Soldiers out here that are taking online computer classes that want to get some hands on experience with what they are learning. Easier to understand memory frequency when you are tweaking in it rather than reading it out of a book...LOL.


Thank you for your service to our country (USA), one vet to another!!

Sorry to hear about your fiancé, both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DePontee

@Canis-X - Thank you for your support, your service and for your condolences.

@Roweyi7 - I'll look into that. That might actually be a more beneficial use for this build.


----------



## Bobicon

I got my second replacement for the 200mm fan, but they forgot to send the 120mm replacement.

RMA # 4 away!


----------



## Fifty-Three

ack, 2 hours into my cable management.....went to the store, came back and my 2 dogs destroyed my zipties, 3 sata cables, and my gpu cable......***


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three*


ack, 2 hours into my cable management.....went to the store, came back and my 2 dogs destroyed my zipties, 3 sata cables, and my gpu cable......***


Mmm, that must suck. You shouldn't manage your cables to well, I have mine pretty messy in the back, but in the front it doesn't look bad.


----------



## Fifty-Three

hahaha. i'm preping up for some lights....make it look like a ufo, btw how do i join this group?


----------



## r3vo1ution1991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three*


ack, 2 hours into my cable management.....went to the store, came back and my 2 dogs destroyed my zipties, 3 sata cables, and my gpu cable......***


was doing some cable management as well, and I get everything looking pretty decent (and after I had a heck of a time getting my 20+4 pin stretched out enough to plug it in), and I discover that my motherboard was fried from my PSU dying







...so I had to undo all the management


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three*


hahaha. i'm preping up for some lights....make it look like a ufo, btw how do i join this group?


post pics of ur phantom.


----------



## thrasherht

here is my new loop setup in my phantom.


----------



## ch215

Hello,

I was wondering if there i a way to connect both top 200mm fans to the on/off light switch.
Both of them are the 200mm NZXT Phantom fans with the blue led.

Thanks


----------



## Image132

Sorry to repost this.

Could someone please post the dimensions (in Metric please) for the metal sheet that lets you fit the H70 in the one 200mm fan space? So that I can build my own.

If you mount the H70 on the top is it better having it vent or draw into the case? Or is the difference negligible?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;13549121*
> Sorry to repost this.
> 
> Could someone please post the dimensions (in Metric please) for the metal sheet that lets you fit the H70 in the one 200mm fan space? So that I can build my own.
> 
> If you mount the H70 on the top is it better having it vent or draw into the case? Or is the difference negligible?


Why wouldn't you just mount the H70 in the back like normal?


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13549449*
> Why wouldn't you just mount the H70 in the back like normal?


Same reason why everyone else doesn't? I think it takes up way too much space at the back and it dissallows you to use the side 200mm fan.

Personally I'd rather lose 1 top 200mm over the side one as 1 top 200mm is more than enough to draw out heat. However having no side means a lot less cool air onto the mobo.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132;13549822*
> Same reason why everyone else doesn't? I think it takes up way too much space at the back and it dissallows you to use the side 200mm fan.
> 
> Personally I'd rather lose 1 top 200mm over the side one as 1 top 200mm is more than enough to draw out heat. However having no side means a lot less cool air onto the mobo.


The side fan does nothing to help airflow in this case. Its positioning doesn't help the CPU or Gpu's if anything it hurts the cooling allowing air to escape the case without providing benefit.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ch215

Hello,

I was wondering if there i a way to connect both top 200mm fans to the on/off light switch.
Both of them are the 200mm NZXT Phantom fans with the blue led.

Thanks


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domoaligato*


*The side fan does nothing to help airflow* in this case. Its positioning doesn't help the CPU or Gpu's if anything it hurts the cooling allowing air to escape the case without providing benefit.


Incorrect. Its very beneficial to the temps of the motherboard and graphics card(s)


----------



## Image132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Incorrect. Its very beneficial to the temps of the motherboard and graphics card(s)


I've got to agree with Rowey here. There is a reason side mounted fans have become so popular aside from their asthetic value.

But thats sorta beside the point. Does anyone have the dimensions of that converter?


----------



## thrasherht

My side fans keep air going at my motherboard, since I have water cooling, I have no air flow on my VRMs without the side fan. It also helps bring in air to go up through my rad in the top of my case.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


My side fans keep air going at my motherboard, since I have water cooling, I have no air flow on my VRMs without the side fan. It also helps bring in air to go up through my rad in the top of my case.


Exactly my point mate


----------



## domoaligato

maybe i should point out that in my setup the normal limitations of this case are not present.

I have all sidepanel holes closed off with acrylic windows.
I am using a sabertooth P67 with the fan in the tuf armor to cool the vrm's and other motherboard components.
I am using intake in the front and back and exhaust out the top.

my case temps are great but am not following any of the standard setups for this case.


----------



## Fifty-Three

thrasher, what WC kit is that.....that **** looks good


----------



## Point Blank Rob

considering buying a new noctua fan for my case/cpu. I currently have the stock fan as exhaust out the back and a gentle typhoon on my thermalright HR-02 blowing from right to left. The gentle typhoon is 37cfm, the back fan is 47cfm and then fan I plan to buy will be 59cfm. 
What I'm wondering is which fan to have on the cpu, should i go for the highest cfm fan on the cpu and the lower one on the exhaust or the other way round?
Thanks


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three*


thrasher, what WC kit is that.....that **** looks good


it is the XSPC Rasa kit with primochill LRT clear 7/16in tubing and a UV brite green dye bomb with a swiftech micro res V2.


----------



## Image132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch215*


Hello,

I was wondering if there i a way to connect both top 200mm fans to the on/off light switch.
Both of them are the 200mm NZXT Phantom fans with the blue led.

Thanks


http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fs_200led

Check the third photo from the left.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

something I been working on... what do you guys think?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


something I been working on... what do you guys think?


sex-ey.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


something I been working on... what do you guys think?


Looks Great! Good choice in colors.


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kempher;13539292*
> Hey, ive been keeping up with this thread since it was around page 50 but just now decided to make an account. I am curious and I dont think ive seen it come up before, how good are the fan filters at keeping dust out? I am under the impression that the case does come with its own, im just not sure how good they are. Ive been planning on picking this case up for a while now, just waiting to get all the money to order my build, close to 3k$, need to know if I need more/better filters or not?


don't think anyone answered your question yet and if they do my bad...
For me a month in they have done a pretty decent job. I have my computer on my table not the floor and the bottom where my psu intakes is dusty as hell! but not much has gotten to the psu so thats good. If i leave the computer on overnight when i get up there is some noticable dust on the filter so thats good i guess. inside theres a bit but not much considering there are 4 fans blowing in there. like the dust is barley noticible after a month.


----------



## Rdz

Hey there Phantomers









My white Phantom is arriving on Tuesday, but i have an small question for you guys.

Will an H70 fit in this case, right now im planning on using a CM 212+, because i dont know wether the h70/h50 would fit, also, would the NH D14 fit in it...?

I know i read somewhere in this thread that they arent easy to fit...?, but i could be wrong, sorry for not searching for it, but the thread is too big.

Thanks in advance for your help guys







.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I used pink and uv 5mm leds... just testing them out.... I do love both tho... I might do my system with the uv, but I dont have that many leds in mine..


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rdz;13566679*
> Hey there Phantomers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My white Phantom is arriving on Tuesday, but i have an small question for you guys.
> 
> Will an H70 fit in this case, right now im planning on using a CM 212+, because i dont know wether the h70/h50 would fit, also, would the NH D14 fit in it...?
> 
> I know i read somewhere in this thread that they arent easy to fit...?, but i could be wrong, sorry for not searching for it, but the thread is too big.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have the 212+ and its a close fit. about 2-3 cm clearance. not sure if you can fit a 200mm side fan with the hyper 212+ installed. don't know about the size of the h70/50 or d14. and honestly the d14 is way overpriced...


----------



## Rdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13566800*
> I have the 212+ and its a close fit. about 2-3 cm clearance. not sure if you can fit a 200mm side fan with the hyper 212+ installed. don't know about the size of the h70/50 or d14. and honestly the d14 is way overpriced...


I will go for the 212+ then, seems like a good bang for the buck







.


----------



## maxyme

yea you should be able to get at least 4.5 with it. thats what i'm aiming for.


----------



## LPRaver89

New and improved paint job!


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


New and improved paint job!
MG]


Lookin' good. Time to start getting green and black internals.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iJustin*


Lookin' good. Time to start getting green and black internals.










Yeah I am waiting for the Green LED 200mm to come out, and i want to start getting some better sata cables, but i am limited in budget right now.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


New and improved paint job!


Hmmm.. inside not looking too good tbh, not bashing your work. The works great but the whole inside could look a whole lot better. Just giving my constructive criticism, i could'nt do something like that +1


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Nice workmanship, but I agree with rowey. I dont like the color combo. something seems weird to me about the green paint. Over all nice job..


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Love the outside affect LPRaver89, think it's slightly harsh people disliking the inside, how often do you see it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

not trying to be mean, rob. Im just stating my opinion of it. to me, the green inside looks weird.. thats all. Hes done a great job on painting it.


----------



## LPRaver89

The color came out weird over the camera. It is the same as the outside. I do enjoy the constructive criticism its how I get better but it helps if you are constructive by giving what you don't like and why, not just I don't like it. Thanks!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Fair enough. I think it looks amazing with the side door on and whatever light he's using to get that affect


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13575324*
> Fair enough. I think it looks amazing with the side door on and whatever light he's using to get that affect


It is simply a UV Green Acrylic window and a blue 120mm led fan that makes it glow. Once I get a light strip in there it should really glow.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

well, the tint of the green, doesnt look likes it flows with the case. Maybe a different tint of it, like something darker would make it stand out more.. but thats just me tho... still nice job raver.


----------



## ThunderFlash

Is the guy with all 3 main Phantom cases still here, sorry can't find his posts. What I am wondering is how a Black Phantom Chassis would look with white panels fitted onto it? Basically I like the white phantom but prefer the black interior.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13575668*
> well, the tint of the green, doesnt look likes it flows with the case. Maybe a different tint of it, like something darker would make it stand out more.. but thats just me tho... still nice job raver.


Are you talking about the overall green or the green on the inside?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

on the inside only...


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13576102*
> on the inside only...


Yeah that is just a bad photo, the inside is the same color as the outside green. I think the flash in the dark room made it look wonky, ill try and get some better pics soon, it is a nice day out i might get it out in the sun.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Try photo shopping it?


----------



## LPRaver89

Is this any better? Im hoping the sun makes it more obvious that they are the same green. The inside does not have the roughed up look like the outside but it was all from the same can.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

that roughed up look is awesome, in the event you ever sell your case let me know!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13576731*
> that roughed up look is awesome, in the event you ever sell your case let me know!


Believe it or not it came out of a mistake. When I was pulling off the tape on the side panel it stuck back on itself and messed up my bio hazard logo. So when I went to tough it up i just decided to have a little fun with it and make it look like it was beat up by using some primer over top my black coat and then sprayed it with the clear and it turned out awesome.


----------



## maxyme

it looks better in the sun because the inside green isn't so bright. Looks awesome though.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

It looks ALOT better in the sun... great job raver.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13576376*


Much much better, love the green optical covers. The whole case looks immense! Definitely better looking outside than inside with dull lighting.


----------



## LPRaver89

Thanks a lot everyone it was a blast to do. Yeah we are currently redoing our downstairs so there arent a whole lot of lights down there.


----------



## Rowey

Im tempted to send you the Akasa 120mm green led fan in the front of my phantom. It's only there temporary while i get the money for my xiggys. Looks like you could be better of with it, the led's in it are really bright!


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13577401*
> Thanks a lot everyone it was a blast to do. Yeah we are currently redoing our downstairs so there arent a whole lot of lights down there.


its not the lack of lights but you probably have florescent lights and they make the neon pop a llittle too much.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13577496*
> Im tempted to send you the Akasa 120mm green led fan in the front of my phantom. It's only there temporary while i get the money for my xiggys. Looks like you could be better of with it, the led's in it are really bright!


I love green leds. I am wanting to spend some money on some GELID Wing green fans, so i can cool my system better and quieter all being green.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i need some uv paint..


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13577898*
> i need some uv paint..


I looked into that a while back and everything that I found was expensive. I have heard though that there is some kind of trick you can do with detergent where it will glow with a black light.... not helpful I know I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13577859*
> I love green leds. I am wanting to spend some money on some GELID Wing green fans, so i can cool my system better and quieter all being green.


Do you know your way around a soldering iron? if so solder some green leds in the fan controller etc. replacing the blue ones?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13578717*
> Do you know your way around a soldering iron? if so solder some green leds in the fan controller etc. replacing the blue ones?


I know my way around an soldering iron and I couldnt pull off the fan controller crap.. maybe I was too tried or something







.

http://www.clearneon.com/cart.php

uv spray paint.. its fing awesome.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13578717*
> Do you know your way around a soldering iron? if so solder some green leds in the fan controller etc. replacing the blue ones?


That is my next step I believe. I dont know how to wire them yet so I am planning on buying some cheap ones so i can teach myself before tearing into my fan controller.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13578999*
> That is my next step I believe. I dont know how to wire them yet so I am planning on buying some cheap ones so i can teach myself before tearing into my fan controller.


Dont need to wire them mate, just rip out the old ones. And just drop the new one in the same place with the legs in the right place. solder back in easy. Ill do it once ive done my exams and ive got more than 2 seconds free time, haha


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13579171*
> Dont need to wire them mate, just rip out the old ones. And just drop the new one in the same place with the legs in the right place. solder back in easy. Ill do it once ive done my exams and ive got more than 2 seconds free time, haha


Well then I guess Ill need to get on that soon. You make it sound quite easy and since I am already done with exams ive got lots of free time.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13579382*
> Well then I guess Ill need to get on that soon. You make it sound quite easy and since I am already done with exams ive got lots of free time.


Haha, i leave on the 10th of june. I took an electronics course at school so i know my fair bit about electronics. They dont need any resistors just drop the leds in there and solder ill make a very clear tutorial for you when i do it








Heres an electronic moneybox i made in school, the main focus is the PCB i made myself and all the wiring etc.

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/984147-moneybox-i-made-school.html


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13579402*
> Haha, i leave on the 10th of june. I took an electronics course at school so i know my fair bit about electronics. They dont need any resistors just drop the leds in there and solder ill make a very clear tutorial for you when i do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres an electronic moneybox i made in school, the main focus is the PCB i made myself and all the wiring etc.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/984147-moneybox-i-made-school.html


Nice, that looks really cool. I wish my college had things like that. Do you have any pictures with it lit up?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13579471*
> Nice, that looks really cool. I wish my college had things like that. Do you have any pictures with it lit up?


Nope, ill get some tomorrow though


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13579515*
> Nope, ill get some tomorrow though


Awesome, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## SandShark

*The Black Phantom* System update: http://www.overclock.net/album.php?u=146414










Installed a Danger Den DD-GTX580/570 Black Chrome Top and Nickle Base water block to my GTX580. The Chrome finish is so shiny you can only see the reflection of the motherboard. The block dropped my temps from 35C idle/72C load to 28C idle/42 load. Very pleased with the block's look and performance. Also changed the TIM on both the CPU and GPU blocks to IC Diamond 24k. It's quite thick and pasty, but really performs well.




























I also swapped the clear tubing for black PrimoFlex Pro LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD. Since the inside of the case is black it looks better now with the black and silver colors tubes and fittings. Plus the 12GB RAM are black and silver too.

Added a Black Ice GT stealth 120mm Radiator as well. Here is where my Phantom has a problem. The 120mm Radiator would hit the top 360 radiator if I mounted it on the inside back fan area. Mounting it outside I found the two tubing holes are too close together, so the radiator tube holes don't match up to the case holes. I had to create enough space to fit a 45 degree rotary fitting in order to get the left tube to connect. I used a 120mm fan (gutted) as a shroud/spacer and a regular 120mm fan connected to the radiator pushing air out and another fan on back of the rad. pulling air. This allowed the tubes to connect fine, and the rad. airflow is great, but it looks like a primitive jet pack out back.



























I swapped out the fans for Yate Loon Medium and high fans - big improvement! The mediums at full speed are silent and more more air than the stock white NZXT fans, and the high speed ones push a ton of air, yet get loud at full speed. Funny thing, the temps of the CPU and GPU barely change 1C when the high speed fans are low or high. I'd just get the medium Yates in the future as they are excellent.

Changed the side door 200mm fan a couple times too. First the stock fan, but at full it barely moves any air. I then tried the NZXT FN 200RB "high speed" fan, but it was REALLY noisy at speeds medium and up. Returned that and got a Coolermaster 200 Red LED fan (I prefer red over blue) and it performs right in between the stock and high speed NZXT fans. Moves more air than the stock, yet at full speed is very quiet. One small problem was the mounting holes on the fan don't line up with the case holes. So I just drilled new holes which are very close to the case holes - about 4mm. The fan filter is too small for the Cooler Master 200mm fan, just barely, so I left it out.

Added a little 5mm Red LED into the Water reservoir to light it up in the front 5.25mm drive bay. I was going to change the top buttons and controller light from blue to red... next time. The two Yate Loon Medium Red LED fans on the door dimm as you lower the speed from the top control, which is nice at night.










As most of you know, the case getss really heavy when you have all your parts in, so these small wheels from home depot make it easier to move around.

You can see the the old pics and parts here: http://img593.imageshack.us/slidesho...=dscf1926p.jpg

There are a few small things I may change in the future, but for now I'm very happy with this current set up.


----------



## LPRaver89

Looks great! I like the caster wheel idea!


----------



## Rdz

Hey guys, I was wondering if i mount an H50 on the back of the Phantom, i wouldnt be able to add the fan of the side right...?

Is that fan vital, or would i still get a nice cooling with the H50 and without that fan...?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rdz;13586020*
> Hey guys, I was wondering if i mount an H50 on the back of the Phantom, i wouldnt be able to add the fan of the side right...?
> 
> Is that fan vital, or would i still get a nice cooling with the H50 and without that fan...?


An H50 will fit on the back, I have an H70 on mine which is even bigger. As for the side fan fitting I dont know. Vital is what you make it. I dont have a side fan and I am fine with it. If you have really hot GPUs running then you might want that side fan. The side fan does make a difference it just depends on what you want.


----------



## Rdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13586366*
> An H50 will fit on the back, I have an H70 on mine which is even bigger. As for the side fan fitting I dont know. Vital is what you make it. I dont have a side fan and I am fine with it. If you have really hot GPUs running then you might want that side fan. The side fan does make a difference it just depends on what you want.


Well im getting an Nvidia GTX 570, the MSI TwinFrozr II to be exact, do you have any idea how hot it runs...?

Thanks for the help








.

BTW, if that phantom on your avatar is yours, its sexy


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rdz;13586430*
> Well im getting an Nvidia GTX 570, the MSI TwinFrozr II to be exact, do you have any idea how hot it runs...?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BTW, if that phantom on your avatar is yours, its sexy


I have no idea how it runs I am a Radeon guy myself. And thank you it is mine.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

you should be fine without the side fan.. dont worry about it.


----------



## Rdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13586520*
> I have no idea how it runs I am a Radeon guy myself. And thank you it is mine.


No problem, i love that color you chose, i must say thats one of the nicest Phantoms i have seen around this thread







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13586837*
> you should be fine without the side fan.. dont worry about it.


Thanks a lot







.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rdz;13586877*
> No problem, i love that color you chose, i must say thats one of the nicest Phantoms i have seen around this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you, I have the pictures in my signature if youd like to see more of it.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rdz;13586430*
> Well im getting an Nvidia GTX 570, the MSI TwinFrozr II to be exact, do you have any idea how hot it runs...?


The twin frozr cooler is great, keeps the card very cool


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13587902*
> The twin frozr cooler is great, keeps the card very cool


or you can just adjust your fan profile to make it really loud but stay below 60... just depends on your preference.


----------



## DragonCypher

Officially a member now too with a Stormtrooper white Phantom

Have had some issues lately with GPU heat though..
My brand new XFX HD6950 would run about 65-70 degrees under heavy load while OC'd about 20% and 55-60% fan speed.

Then I put a second card in there to make use of a third monitor (Nvidia GTX275..)

The second card basically restricts airflow so much I'm now running at standard clocks with the fan speed quite noisey around 65% and 70 degrees while IDLE.

Short of full watercooling, how much would a sidefan help Dual GPU temps?
Because the sudden increase in heat merely from adding another card is insane.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonCypher;13589281*
> Officially a member now too with a Stormtrooper white Phantom
> 
> Have had some issues lately with GPU heat though..
> My brand new XFX HD6950 would run about 65-70 degrees under heavy load while OC'd about 20% and 55-60% fan speed.
> 
> Then I put a second card in there to make use of a third monitor (Nvidia GTX275..)
> 
> The second card basically restricts airflow so much I'm now running at standard clocks with the fan speed quite noisey around 65% and 70 degrees while IDLE.
> 
> Short of full watercooling, how much would a sidefan help Dual GPU temps?
> Because the sudden increase in heat merely from adding another card is insane.


adding a side fan will help with the airflow alot..


----------



## Xyphyr

Added blue cold cathode kit to my cut out side fan area. Looks good.


----------



## maxyme

wow the white with a cathode looks absolutely amazing.

and does anyone know how many mm the side fan will take up? because its pretty close in my case and i'm wondering if i can somehow fit it in.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13589975*
> wow the white with a cathode looks absolutely amazing.
> 
> and does anyone know how many mm the side fan will take up? because its pretty close in my case and i'm wondering if i can somehow fit it in.


30mm if you buy a NZXT fan or 20mm if you buy a Xigmatech fan.

Width wise anyway.


----------



## DragonCypher

So I Looked up a comparison of running 2 cards in x16/x16 vs x16/x8 bandwidth PCI-E slots and found there to be almost no difference at all.
Some games were 1-3fps higher, some 1-3fps lower at maximum settings.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/16/sli_cfx_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x16x8/1

So I put the second card in the x8 slot at the bottom which now gives the top one its original cooling capacity.

I might still get a side fan when my second HD6950 gets here since they'll both be OC'd and it might shed a few more degrees.

Pics will come once lighting does








else it will just be another generic white air cooled phantom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonCypher;13589281*
> Officially a member now too with a Stormtrooper white Phantom
> 
> Have had some issues lately with GPU heat though..
> My brand new XFX HD6950 would run about 65-70 degrees under heavy load while OC'd about 20% and 55-60% fan speed.
> 
> Then I put a second card in there to make use of a third monitor (Nvidia GTX275..)
> 
> The second card basically restricts airflow so much I'm now running at standard clocks with the fan speed quite noisey around 65% and 70 degrees while IDLE.
> 
> Short of full watercooling, how much would a sidefan help Dual GPU temps?
> Because the sudden increase in heat merely from adding another card is insane.


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13590005*
> 30mm if you buy a NZXT fan or 20mm if you buy a Xigmatech fan.
> 
> Width wise anyway.


yea width. and you guys know any good blue led side fans that will fit in the 200mm side fan on the phantom?


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

Here is my phantom! Sorry about the quality, i'm using an old cell phone camera.


----------



## maxyme

the led kit is epic!!!!


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13590396*
> the led kit is epic!!!!


lol yeah it's blue led 2m kit and white phantom i got both for free from 3dgameman's giveaway LOL


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paowidefw;13590405*
> lol yeah it's blue led 2m kit and white phantom i got both for free from 3dgameman's giveaway LOL


i'm so buying that. only $15 not bad.


----------



## jsteinm1

I just built my computer today and LOVE the phantom, easily best case I've ever bought. So clean to wire.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsteinm1*


I just built my computer today and LOVE the phantom, easily best case I've ever bought. So clean to wire.



















Nice build mate, glad you like the phantom. Btw i love your Zalman cooler, i kinda miss mine


----------



## maxyme

Yay another phantom black owner.


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13589975*
> wow the white with a cathode looks absolutely amazing.
> 
> and does anyone know how many mm the side fan will take up? because its pretty close in my case and i'm wondering if i can somehow fit it in.


Mods aren't done yet, I decided I wanted wheels for my car b4 I do some crazy stuff. And yes... blue cathodes look pretty sick.


----------



## TheSalche

Hey guys, just got my phantom in the mail ... waiting on parts still. I am having a lot of trouble getting the molex connector to work to the fan power because the pins don't seem to be lining up ... any tips / tricks for that?


----------



## maxyme

which one? the fan controller has only one molex you have to connect to the psu. the rest go to the fan controller.


----------



## reflex99

The fan connector is really wack sometimes.

Just try to line it up, that's the best you can do.


----------



## TheSalche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13599592*
> The fan connector is really wack sometimes.
> 
> Just try to line it up, that's the best you can do.


Thanks - glad to know it wasn't me







Will continue to give it a go. Good thing the rest of my parts aren't here yet, otherwise I might go









Update: got it, sweet ... just hope i never have to disconnect it


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyphyr*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2187/5744984970_d6befda0f9_b.jpg[/IG]

Added blue cold cathode kit to my cut out side fan area. Looks good. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif


This looks familiar









me likey


----------



## Pikoy

finally got the side panel done it looks amazing with a slr camera unfortunately dnt have the picture yet


----------



## Rowey

Nice job, out of curiosity.. how do you cut the 200mm fan mount of the side panel off? i want to do it. Someone make a tut?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13605395*
> Nice job, out of curiosity.. how do you cut the 200mm fan mount of the side panel off? i want to do it. Someone make a tut?


I just marked mine off with tape and went at it with a dremel.....it just destroys wheels so you will need a bunch.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13607238*
> I just marked mine off with tape and went at it with a dremel.....it just destroys wheels so you will need a bunch.


Even the reinforced wheels? (http://amzn.com/B000FBLRVA)


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13575322*
> The color came out weird over the camera. It is the same as the outside. I do enjoy the constructive criticism its how I get better but it helps if you are constructive by giving what you don't like and why, not just I don't like it. Thanks!


Love it! I'm biased of course because this is close to what mine is going to look like as soon as it gets here LOL (It's the lymphoma support color). I'm going with pearl green though, so not completely a twin to yours. I have to ask, since the case isn't here yet, how hard was it to get to the cages? Did you tape off and airbrush or were you able to remove everything? In the pics everything looks riveted. Once again, awesome paint skills!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Even the reinforced wheels? (http://amzn.com/B000FBLRVA)


Yes, that is exactly what I used and I used about 3 of them just to cut out that little area.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DePontee*


Love it! I'm biased of course because this is close to what mine is going to look like as soon as it gets here LOL (It's the lymphoma support color). I'm going with pearl green though, so not completely a twin to yours. I have to ask, since the case isn't here yet, how hard was it to get to the cages? Did you tape off and airbrush or were you able to remove everything? In the pics everything looks riveted. Once again, awesome paint skills!


I tore the entire case apart. You can get everything off except the large cage which i drilled out the rivets and set aside because i didnt need such a large cage. There are screws for pretty much everything. I suggest using little bags for each step so you dont lose anything it worked out well for me.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Yes, that is exactly what I used and I used about 3 of them just to cut out that little area.


I'd be curious to see how my multitool would tackle it with the wood/metal blade holds up to that job. I should cut mine out.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I'd be curious to see how my multitool would tackle it with the wood/metal blade holds up to that job. I should cut mine out.


Go for it, it is a cool and easy mod. I had more trouble cutting out the window then I did the fan bracket.


----------



## unit_86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Go for it, it is a cool and easy mod. I had more trouble cutting out the window then I did the fan bracket.


i used a good set of tin snips worked great and no burnt paint


----------



## esproductions

Great seeing lots of new stuff.

Owners list updated


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13605395*
> Nice job, out of curiosity.. how do you cut the 200mm fan mount of the side panel off? i want to do it. Someone make a tut?


Truth, I went thru 5, just take ur time and do it lightly is the key. Totally makes it look better being able to see ur components.


----------



## ViralRazor

Woot, well I just got the phantom, looks epic!

Too bad the TY-140 fan won't fit on the front









Anyways I'm intending to get a corsair HX850 psu and I'm wondering if the 8pin CPU power will go around the motherboard tray without the use of any extensions?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViralRazor;13617106*
> Woot, well I just got the phantom, looks epic!
> 
> Too bad the TY-140 fan won't fit on the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm intending to get a corsair HX850 psu and I'm wondering if the 8pin CPU power will go around the motherboard tray without the use of any extensions?


Mine does, but i have an extension too. But it will fit without an extension ive got a TX750


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViralRazor;13617106*
> Woot, well I just got the phantom, looks epic!
> 
> Too bad the TY-140 fan won't fit on the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm intending to get a corsair HX850 psu and I'm wondering if the 8pin CPU power will go around the motherboard tray without the use of any extensions?


Mine barely made it and I have the new corsair tx 650 with longer cables


----------



## Davitz

I used an air powered die grinder, done in 3 min and didnt even use a full wheel o-o.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


I used an air powered die grinder, done in 3 min and didnt even use a full wheel o-o.


Im jealous.


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Planning on getting one of these cases (Black) for my upcoming first build (i5 2500k). I just finished reading through this entire thread (yes all 2800+ posts) and had to make a few observations:

1. The Phantom is amazing, indeed the only thing more amazing is the incredible array of mods and the attention to detail in the rigs posted here.
2. The Phantom has an invisible button that turns the LEDs on and off. (At least a dozen people have asked the question).









I also have a question that hasn't been answered already. It concerns the mounting of a side fan (every person who has been part of this thread inwardly groans) but I don't think this is a stupid question.
Deathtrip2k demonstrated (brilliantly) that it is possible to mount a Xigmatek XLF fan with no modifications and still fit a Noctua D14. Now the height of a D14 is listed as 160mm. It should then be possible to mount a smaller HSF, like a Corsair A50/A70 (159.5mm) or a CM Hyper 212+ (158.5mm) with the same side fan but every post I've read on the subject seems to dismiss it as a fantasy. Is there something special about the D14 or is it something I'm missing?


----------



## maxyme

there isn't an invisible button. it you know where it is its very easy to find actually.
listed heights aren't the same as real heights. but you might be able to fit it. never tried it.


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

I was joking (admittedly in a highly unfunny manner) about the button.


----------



## maxyme

lol k


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Sorry, I've just noticed maxyme that your sig build is very similar to what I'm going for in terms of cooler and mobo, could you tell me how much space you have between the edge of your cooler and the first RAM slot and how much clearance you have height-wise? I'm trying to work out whether a Corsair Vengeance 8GB kit would fit in the 1st & 3rd slots with two fans attached to a Hyper 212+. Very grateful for any info you can give me.


----------



## maxyme

The fan on my hyper212+ is less than a quarter of a centimeter away. from the first ram stick. but luckilly my ram is short enough that it could go over it if needed. Theres about 3-4 cm clearence but my best guess would be no it probably won't fit. with the taller fins and the ram probably being a bit more fat than mine since mine barley has a heat spreader.... also i would check if your ram is compatible with the mobo, i have had tons of issues getting dual channel to work on this mobo. heres a list msi sent me of the officially tested ram sticks but its rather outdated and support isn't really help anyway. none the less, http://www.msi.com/file/test_report/TR10_2226.pdf


----------



## RojoNinja

Waiting for UPS to bring me my Red Phantom today, so I can put together mah dang 'puter. xD


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Thanks very much. I've already checked the compatibility, a number of people already using the set-up so it works in theory. What exactly do you mean the fan is a quarter of a centimetre away from the first RAM slot? Surely that means it would be fine? Or do you not have a second fan mounted on the 212+? Sorry if I'm being inexcusably dense. +Rep for tolerating my annoying questions.


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crtwrght_mrk;13623538*
> Thanks very much. I've already checked the compatibility, a number of people already using the set-up so it works in theory. What exactly do you mean the fan is a quarter of a centimetre away from the first RAM slot? Surely that means it would be fine? Or do you not have a second fan mounted on the 212+? Sorry if I'm being inexcusably dense. +Rep for tolerating my annoying questions.


lol the heatsink itself has a bunch of room so your right, as long as you only install one fan you can put it on the other side and you'll be fine. without the fan its a good inch or two away from the ram.
I only have a single fan installed on the hyper 212 but the fan is installed on the ram slot side.


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

So if the 212+ with a fan on the RAM side doesn't go over the 1st RAM slot then surely there's no problem? I feel as if I am massively misunderstanding what you have written or what I have read elsewhere, any chance you could post a quick picture, wouldn't need to be of any quality, it's probably the quickest way to be clear but don't bother if it's too much hassle.


----------



## maxyme

the fan on the ram side is very very close. but no there shouldn't be a problem. your right. i thought the vengence was a little fatter than other ram sticks but they aren't...


----------



## maxyme

I guess since i have my phone out i'll post an official post to join the nzxt phantom group. Here are some pics... soon i'll be getting a led kit and putting it around the top fan, front fan and side fans to make it light my profile pic.
My Desk:








Internals:








Front:








Another pic of the inside:









Sorry my phone sucks at taking pictures sometimes and is great other times... sun must have messed up the outside pics...


----------



## Bobicon

You know there is a CPU cable hole on the top left side of the case so you don't have to run that cable across the ram.


----------



## maxyme

Oh wow never realized that thanks!


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crtwrght_mrk;13622904*
> I was joking (admittedly in a highly unfunny manner) about the button.


Ha Ha, I found it funny too.









Although, I removed mine from the stock positon and will be mounting it up front for easier access. I use that rear hole where the button once was to pass the wires of my exterior 120mm fans (attached to a rear/external radiator) into the case, thus allowing easy access to connect to the case's fan controller.


----------



## maxyme

Oh guys forgot to post here earlier, nzxt emailed me back about the led 200mm saying that it will come out later this week







So i'm thinking about adding a blue side one.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13625753*
> Oh guys forgot to post here earlier, nzxt emailed me back about the led 200mm saying that it will come out later this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i'm thinking about adding a blue side one.


Fan? Which model? Are you talking about the FS 200LED

If so, it has the same specs as the fan that came with the case - which others here and myself have tested and it doesn't move that much air (The 89CFM they state is over rated). The plus side is it is very silent at high speed, but there are other fans that put out more air at quiet db's too. NZXT also has a high speed FN 200RB which moves more air, but it gets _very_ loud.

Just an FYI as I've tried all NZXT's 120, 140 and 200mm fans. Of course, if you're just going for looks and don't need it for more cooling then it will work fine and cool better than no fan on the side at all.


----------



## RojoNinja

H'okay... So I completed my build, and I will edit this post with pics later. It looks fantastic, the only thing is that the spring loaded thumb screw on one of the panels, broke.... The first time I tried it, the other one is still fine, will NZXT ship out replacements of those? (the plastic part that houses the spring)


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RojoNinja;13626435*
> H'okay... So I completed my build, and I will edit this post with pics later. It looks fantastic, the only thing is that the spring loaded thumb screw on one of the panels, broke.... The first time I tried it, the other one is still fine, will NZXT ship out replacements of those? (the plastic part that houses the spring)


mine came with (checks) just kidding it only came with like 50 extra normal thumb screws. but nzxt has great customer support. it may take a day or two but they will get back to you eventually. they should put in like 5 extra spring loaded screws bc i would think they would be easiest to break.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark;13626407*
> Fan? Which model? Are you talking about the FS 200LED
> 
> If so, it has the same specs as the fan that came with the case - which others here and myself have tested and it doesn't move that much air (The 89CFM they state is over rated). The plus side is it is very silent at high speed, but there are other fans that put out more air at quiet db's too. NZXT also has a high speed FN 200RB which moves more air, but it gets _very_ loud.
> 
> Just an FYI as I've tried all NZXT's 120, 140 and 200mm fans. Of course, if you're just going for looks and don't need it for more cooling then it will work fine and cool better than no fan on the side at all.


yea i'm talking about the fs200led. and what would you recommend thats led? yes i noticed the top fan isn't that great... and i'm doing this for looks but also would like to keep my gpu cool because i'm going to overclock it which will make a lot more heat.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RojoNinja;13626435*
> H'okay... So I completed my build, and I will edit this post with pics later. It looks fantastic, the only thing is that the spring loaded thumb screw on one of the panels, broke.... The first time I tried it, the other one is still fine, will NZXT ship out replacements of those? (the plastic part that houses the spring)


Yes, just contact NZXT support. If you have a copy of your receipt or invoice then they should ship you a replacement part for free (depending on where you live).


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13626489*
> 
> yea i'm talking about the fs200led. and what would you recommend thats led? yes i noticed the top fan isn't that great... and i'm doing this for looks but also would like to keep my gpu cool because i'm going to overclock it which will make a lot more heat.


Well try putting the top 200mm fan on the door and see if you notice a temp. change on your CPU reading. That will give you an idea of what to expect with the LED version. Also see if it helps any with your 6950 temps as well.


----------



## maxyme

but what reccomendations do you have for a high cfm led side fan that isn't terribly loud. or if there aren't any good led ones a non led one.


----------



## Rowey

Stop abusing their kindness people!


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13626703*
> Stop abusing their kindness people!


what? how are we abusing it, somethings broken we are getting it fixed...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13626703*
> Stop abusing their kindness people!


Hahaha,

NZXT sent me 8x 120mm and 1x200mm fan and 2 replacement front panels for my Vulcan... All free.

Pretttayyyy awesome.


----------



## RojoNinja

Okay, sent the inquiry, and bagged the exploded plastic part and screw xD, I've yet to upload pics and stuff, but I will.


----------



## SandShark

lol. Try my suggestion of putting the stock fan on the side first and see if your 6950 temps change at all. This way you'll have a reference point to compare with in the future.

As you may have seen, others here have used Ximatek and have been happy. It has a thinner profile (20mm thick vs NZXT 30mm) so it makes fitting bigger CPU heatsinks easier. Low RPM, which generally eaquals low sound. The CFM is rated similar to the stock NZXT fan, but that can be deceiving as the Ximatek is actually larger than the NZXT (k.3nny shows this in one of his posts here), which can direct a larger radius of air.

Others have also used the Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm which I am currnetly testing on my case. Like the Ximatek fan, it is larger than the stock NZXT fan, and required new holes to mount it. I'll take some pics of the door tomorrow, so just see my post on page 276 for now;
Quote:


> Changed the side door 200mm fan a couple times too. First the stock fan, but at full it barely moves any air. I then tried the NZXT FN 200RB "high speed" fan, but it was REALLY noisy at speeds medium and up. Returned that and got a Coolermaster 200 Red LED fan (I prefer red over blue) and it performs right in between the stock and high speed NZXT fans. Moves more air than the stock, yet at full speed is very quiet. One small problem was the mounting holes on the fan don't line up with the case holes. So I just drilled new holes which are very close to the case holes - about 4mm. The fan filter is too small for the Cooler Master 200mm fan, just barely, so I left it out.


Yet other people have just put a stronger powered 120mm fan on the door to get the air exactly where the want it and at higher flow rates. That's just not for me.

So if you want a fan that will plug right into the door easily and without any modding, then stick with the NZXT fans. If you don't mind a little effort then the Ximatek and Cooler Master 200mm fans are some of the alternatives. You'd have to decide yourself based on what you need/prefer. The next time I go to Microcenter I may pick up a Antec Big Boy 200mm fan and try it out. Stats show it pushes more air, but that doesn't have any LEDs, so it'll need a little LED addition to match my red colors, or in your case blue









There are a bunch of members here who have done way more with their Phantoms, so if you have time go back through the posts and you'll probably find more answers. I just like trying a few things myself with the limited free time I have. Another idea I did is if you don't use the smaller HDD rack then you could remove it, block the backside vent and this way the 120mm door fan that is there will feed air for the GPU instead of just flowing out the case without cooling anything. Maybe you could give that a try too.

Hope this helps a bit. SS


----------



## maxyme

wow thanks for the valuable info.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Are you kidding me? 284 pages for a case?









Sorry.......... noob post. Just ignore me. Just browsing checking out the forum. I love my case. My only complaint is the cheap fan connectors. The pins are not secure and move around easily, I accidentally fried one control switch when I tried to plug it back in with the computer on so I could put the side panel back on.


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13624560*
> the fan on the ram side is very very close. but no there shouldn't be a problem. your right. i thought the vengence was a little fatter than other ram sticks but they aren't...


@maxyme You're a legend thanks very much for all your help. I suppose if the worst came to the worst I could always find a 120x120x20mm fan for the RAM side but from your picture it all looks good.

Out of interest if anyone else has a thought regarding the question I asked in my original post about sub-160mm heatsinks and a side fan (and the mythical D14) I'd love to know.


----------



## RojoNinja

Runs fine, I'm just having issues with the displayport (displayport to hdmi cable) and my tv.







Ugh. VGA works fine though...


----------



## Point Blank Rob

red interior looks nice, brown mobo, not so nice lol


----------



## DragonCypher

Here I finally have my (for now) complete setup.

Corsair H60 on the cpu, which gets me spot on 4Ghz @ 1.5V and 51C (ambient around 25C) during a Prime95 torture test. I'm using the stock Corsair fan as 'pull' and stock NZXT fan as 'push'.

HD6950 CrossfireX graphics cards OC'd to 890Mhz core and 1350Mhz memory (from 800/1250)
Primary card averaging 72C, secondary low to mid 60's as it gets more air.

If you look closely I have a small piece of rubber jammed in between the graphics cards to separate them and give the top one some air. Without this they are literally touching and cannot run higher than standard clocks at a safe temp.

And also you can see my eyefinity setup using good ol' Minecraft to show it off









Sound system is a Yokohama 600W amp, 2 x Sony 6x9's and a 12" Sony Sub, all powered by a spare psu's 12V output

When I'm not doing maintenance the computer will sit on the floor next to the desk, so both speakers will be uncovered for a more even sound.

Future:
Lights.. all of the lights
Sleeved cables to colour match better
Will try to wallmount my speakers to get them out of the way

Long term (If I ever feel like it... or just when summer hits):
Custom watercooling loop, white tubes, 360 rad up top, 240 on the bottom where the HDD cages are currently sitting


----------



## maxyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*


Are you kidding me? 284 pages for a case?









Sorry.......... noob post. Just ignore me. Just browsing checking out the forum. I love my case. My only complaint is the cheap fan connectors. The pins are not secure and move around easily, I accidentally fried one control switch when I tried to plug it back in with the computer on so I could put the side panel back on.


Agreed, my side fan connecter came off so I taped it


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RojoNinja*


Runs fine, I'm just having issues with the displayport (displayport to hdmi cable) and my tv.







Ugh. VGA works fine though...


I just noticed, you have an MSI board with no cooling on the VRMs, you should get some sinks on those. 
MSI boards are known to blow, so you should be careful with overclocking that board.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Yes, that is exactly what I used and I used about 3 of them just to cut out that little area.


I did alot of modding in my phantom build. I did all of my panel mods with a jigsaw using a 18tooth per inch blade. all the modding of the top of my case for the 360 rad and the cutting of the upper 5 1/4 bay was done with these reinforced dremel wheels.


----------



## advntk

i was wondering does this case get dirty easily? the white model in particular


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *advntk*


i was wondering does this case get dirty easily? the white model in particular


I have the black/orange model and have to say that the case does attract a quite a bit of dust. the front mesh area does collect dust but seems to stop it very well from entering the case. I wipe this off about once a week. finger prints are also very easily seen due to the high gloss black finish. the included dust filters work very well if used ( I am not currently).


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advntk;13632920*
> i was wondering does this case get dirty easily? the white model in particular


The black model is the one that gets dirty. The gloss attracts fingerprints and dust, the white does not seem to be anywhere near as bad and from what I have seen and heard does not yellow.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

ive had mine for some time and it stays clean.. once every month I clean the dust filters out.


----------



## iJustin

The black isn't as fingerprint prone as most glossy material. I touch mine all the time. Maybe its because I don't have greasy hands. If it does get dirty though, I just get a slightly wet rag and clean it over.


----------



## maxyme

yea the fingerprints are pretty hidden, you have to look hard to find them.


----------



## LPRaver89

I painted mine mat so it wouldnt shot fingerprints and dust...


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH;13629199*
> Are you kidding me? 284 pages for a case?


Yea, crazy I isn't?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH;13629199*
> My only complaint is the cheap fan connectors. The pins are not secure and move around easily, I accidentally fried one control switch when I tried to plug it back in with the computer on so I could put the side panel back on.


lol. Operator error, not the case. Never plug or unplug any component while the pc is on. In fact, the PSU should be switched off and discharged as well before doing anything in the PC. That was a noob move, but now ya know.









How do the fan cables move around by themselves? Is it from stretching them when you move the door or connecting the fans? I had to use a fan extension cable on a few of the fans I added - 11 fans altogether







. You can also secure them as maxyme said with tape (electrical) or by using wire ties to secure them to all the little loops and holes the case has available.

Add a pic of your phantom and join the club!


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark;13637524*
> secure them as maxyme said with tape (electrical)


Ummmm, yea... i'm totally using electrical tape...







lol that would be a good idea.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13637548*
> Ummmm, yea... i'm totally using electrical tape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that would be a good idea.


What?


----------



## maxyme

poor humor on my part
i'm not using electrical tape


----------



## image91

Hey all = )

About to be the proud new owner of a white NZXT Phantom case. Should be arriving on the 9th of June along with the rest of my build. Worked my a** off and have been saving for forever now. Basically broke at the moment, but well worth it. Decided to do something for myself for once (thanks to wifey for the encouragement <3) Been doing a tonne of research and planning to build my system which will be my first ever Desktop PC build.

Looking to do a very nice window modification along with painting my fans to match the color scheme. Thinking black fan case, white blades. You'll see why when you see which cooler I'm using (Try to guess, lol) Going with a blue interior lighting also.

Tell me what you guys think of the system?

Case: White NZXT Phantom w/ Extra 2 x 200mm Fans + 1 x 140mm Fan
Power Supply: OCZ ZX-Series 1000w PSU
Motherboard: Asus Rampage III Gene Micro ATX
Processor: Intel i7-960 3.20 GHz CPU
Cooler: Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU Cooler
Memory: 12GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz RAM w/ Cooler
Graphics Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Superclocked
Solid State Drive: OCZ Vertex-2 80GB SSD
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 7200Rpm SATA II HDD
Optical Drive: Asus DVD±RW Drive OEM Black 48x CD 24x DVD
Monitor: Samsung PX2370 23" LED Backlit Full HD Monitor
Mouse: Razer Naga MMOG Laser Gaming Mouse
Keyboard: Alienware TactX Backlit Gaming Keyboard
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium
Sleeving: NZXT White Individually Sleeved Premium Cables (Mobo, GPU, CPU)
Lighting: NZXT Sleeved Blue LED Case Light Kit 2 Meter

Again, everything will be arriving with the case on the 9th. Have to put it together myself. Like I said, this is my first PC and I've never done anything like this before. All of what I know is basically from doing lots of research, reading lots of reviews and observing lots of builds. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

My biggest concern is, will the Noctua CPU Cooler fit with the side 192mm fan in use? From what I know, it's a tight fit, but it's shorter than the regular Noctua coolers as well as most other tower coolers, being 125mm or so from what I researched.

Any criticism / comments?
Anything constructive is more than appreciated = )
Thanks guys and glad to be a part of your fine club honoring this spectacular product! Luvving all the builds!


----------



## [FYC]PurelyRoor

Might have been covered before... but I had a quick question. I installed a h50 cpu cooler today around 4pm, on my 2600k. I installed it on my rear nzxt fan blowing out, in a push pull config with the corsair fan pushing into it. I ran prime 95 at 100% load for an hour and one core touched 61c very briefly the rest stayed in the 50's. Right now, my ambient temp in my room is 29c and my cpu is a few below 40 at idle. Sound high? My phantom is sitting on my floor, with all the fans maxed out... about 5 or 6pm i was sitting at 25c at idle. btw, I didn't OC or anything.


----------



## LPRaver89

My H70 with push pull in my hot ass room idles as 35C in my old apartment it ran at about 30C idle. I think it has more to do with your room temp then it does your cpu running hot. You will almost never max out your cores anyway so those high 50s really dont mean much.


----------



## boontje3

count me in as proud owner (srry for bad english im from belgium)

work still in progress still waiting for some parts to finish it up


----------



## R3d T34rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RojoNinja;13629559*
> Runs fine, I'm just having issues with the displayport (displayport to hdmi cable) and my tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. VGA works fine though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red looks awesome,but I think something is throwing off the interior color. Not sure if it's your mobo color or what bro. A tad bit more cable management won't hurt either.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz;13642216*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RojoNinja;13629559*
> Runs fine, I'm just having issues with the displayport (displayport to hdmi cable) and my tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. VGA works fine though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red looks awesome,but I think something is throwing off the interior color. Not sure if it's your mobo color or what bro. A tad bit more cable management won't hurt either.
> 
> 
> 
> eww man the red and all the rainbow colors it just looks terrible. It's just my opinion....so please don't be mad at me
Click to expand...


----------



## Rowey

Just took out the fan controller to de-solder the blue LED's and jesus! what a pain in the arse the solder joints are! tried getting them out with braid suction pump everything! the solder just didn't want to heat up! grrrr


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13642499*
> Just took out the fan controller to de-solder the blue LED's and jesus! what a pain in the arse the solder joints are! tried getting them out with braid suction pump everything! the solder just didn't want to heat up! grrrr


I take it wasnt as easy as you had originally thought.


----------



## RojoNinja

Heh, I didn't have much of a choice regarding the "Rainbow colors" lol, and as far as more cable management goes... I could stuff the cables into the back more xD.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13644480*
> I take it wasnt as easy as you had originally thought.


Its an easy job, just came across a very annoying problem and that is, the solder don't want to melt up to suck up. Grrr


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

thats why i stoped before i broke my fan controller.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13646743*
> thats why i stoped before i broke my fan controller.


I'm not giving up. Its only a bit of solder, ill get my dad to bring home the badboy soldering iron from work!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

mines in the mail then...


----------



## Rowey

Haha what colour you wanting? lol


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i was going to do white or pink.


----------



## Rowey

copycat, doing white in mine to match my xiggy fans


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i said pink too... maybe some uv ones would be nice... also, i want ur mobo..


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13650456*
> i said pink too... maybe some uv ones would be nice... also, i want ur mobo..


hehe, i feel privileged to have it. You got a 775 chip then somewhere?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

working on it. hehe


----------



## chewbaka

Hey everyone, I just got my first (built) desktop computer 2 weeks ago and chose to go with a black Phantom as my amazing case. So far, I love it. This is my case so far:
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=17428166

Now, I am A. looking into getting my side fan;
B. replacing the 120mm fans in the case so that they have blue leds;
and C. replacing my stock heatsink.

Now, for the side fan, I have heard that a 230 aftermarket fan can possibly fit. The only possible choice I have found is this Thermaltake:
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1441&ID=1955

Also, these are what I am thinking of for the 120mm fans:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200049

I should mention that I am also looking at replacing my stock heatsink with this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

I figured that these would definitely move some air, but I wanted to get advice from anyone here on how my system looks so far. Any suggestions would be recommended. Thanks guys.


----------



## ShortAlieN

Can I join the club? I gots a Phantom.










It makes a good case.










It's a bit loaded up


















Even looks good neked










Window, Fan Grill, and paint done by me


----------



## Rdz

Got mine already, sadly im going on vacations for a month, so the poor case is going to sit lonely for a while







, i cant wait to get the rest of my components







.


----------



## iJustin

Yes!! We got more Black Phantoms!








Short Alien, great work on your Phantom.
Thats a helluva lot of drives though.


----------



## reflex99

Got my replacement USB thingy today.

Now i just need to figure out how to install it so i can sell this thing....


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN;13651998*
> Can I join the club? I gots a Phantom.


I want that fan grill, did you make that or buy it?


----------



## moonmanas

nearly there! Just need a way to photograph uv lighting so it looks like it looks


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13652360*
> nearly there! Just need a way to photograph uv lighting so it looks like it looks


Interesting mod to what looks like an H50!


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13652371*
> Interesting mod to what looks like an H50!


Yes, saw the thread on here how to do it and glad I did temps down about 5c all told...fun to do, but damn hard getting parts in UK!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13652360*
> nearly there! Just need a way to photograph uv lighting so it looks like it looks


Embracing the H50 res mod i see








Dont see the need for the fan strapped to the hdd cage, its pushing no air at all.
other than that v. nice


----------



## ShortAlieN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13652345*
> I want that fan grill, did you make that or buy it?


made it. dremel tool works wonders with a bit of patience.


----------



## TruSkillzZ

should have my sleeved lights and dual uv fan in today







, so will up some pics once i have them installed..also my b-day today...yay im getting older.................


----------



## Rowey

Happy birthday mate, can't wait to see some pics


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

happy b day tru, mine was 2 days ago.


----------



## Rowey

17 in novemeber guys, tehe and my shipping address is...


----------



## TruSkillzZ

thanks and happy late b-day xD3aDPooLx.. heres some pics for now, just wanted to get them in there and see how everything worked(so dont mind the cables) and its not dark yet so not as bright as it will be later tonight when i have a chance to clean everything up after work.


----------



## Kempher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13656576*
> 17 in novemeber guys, tehe and my shipping address is...


Crazy, my B-day is also November 17th, 1987, you?

Also Happy B-day =)


----------



## Jason33w

I done did it! Got my WC installed and also gots me a new mouses!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN;13654712*
> made it. dremel tool works wonders with a bit of patience.


Well you did a great job, I want some!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kempher;13657212*
> Crazy, my B-day is also November 17th, 1987, you?
> 
> Also Happy B-day =)


28th Nov 1994









happy birthday to you too, when it comes round hehe


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13652360*
> nearly there! Just need a way to photograph uv lighting so it looks like it looks












my ssd is faster than your hdd....omg that is funny.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb;13658578*
> my ssd is faster than your hdd....omg that is funny.


Hilarious...


----------



## chewbaka

Does anyone know if the Thermaltake 230mm works with the Phantom?
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1441&ID=1955


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaka;13663155*
> Does anyone know if the Thermaltake 230mm works with the Phantom?
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1441&ID=1955


230mm, no way mate. The mount is about 190-7mm


----------



## qlum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaka;13663155*
> Does anyone know if the Thermaltake 230mm works with the Phantom?
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1441&ID=1955


if there's a will theres a way but don't expect the dust filter to fully cover it and
you may need to find an alternative way to mount if the screw holes are at the wrong place.
this is this is if you are using it as a side fan.


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13658534*
> 28th Nov 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to you too, when it comes round hehe


November 27 1995!


----------



## chewbaka

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by chewbaka View Post
> Does anyone know if the Thermaltake 230mm works with the Phantom?
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...C=1441&ID=1955
> 
> if there's a will theres a way but don't expect the dust filter to fully cover it and
> you may need to find an alternative way to mount if the screw holes are at the wrong place.
> this is this is if you are using it as a side fan.


Just to note, sorry for not stating, but yes, it would be as a side fan. I had read that the side fan can be either a 200mm (NZXT one) or a 230mm aftermarket. Personally, I'm just looking for a cool looking blue led fan that can go into that slot, even if some modifying would have to be done to it.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13666097*
> November 27 1995!


May 28th, 1997.
14 nao.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13666097*
> November 27 1995!


I am right before that Nov, 26th. Just the year is a bit different. LOL. 1990.


----------



## Rowey

The November boys!


----------



## DePontee

Ok, so the case arrived here in Afghanistan a couple days ago and the case mods have begun. The grills have all been removed and painted to an Emerald Pearl Green. One of them unfortunately suffered from a little over-spray accident due to a rocket hitting outside my room just as I was spraying and of course in my rush to throw my body armor, grab my weapon and get outside to the bunker, the paint dried and I don't have the resources to clean it up. I think I'll paint the Lymphoma "HOPE" symbol right there and pray that it at least hides it. One of the downsides to trying to build this in the middle of a hot combat area LOL.
So anyway, Roweyi7, I noticed you are in the process of de-soldering your LEDs on your Fan Controller to solder in new ones. Figuring out which lead is + and which is - on the LED is easy. However, I am completely baffled when I look at the PCB trying to figure out which lead is + on the board itself. Another downside to being out here is that if I screw this up I have to order a new board and wait a month to get it.
Can you, or anyone else tell me which lead on the PCB is the + and which is the -? I know, it's prob staring me right in the face but in my defense, I am a little exhausted lately. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rowey

When you take out the original led check which leg is longer, the longer leg is positive. There should be a + - point on the board somewhere, ive not really check ill let you know. If you really want some help with this speak to Silomatic he's done this to his phantom.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13675366*
> When you take out the original led check which leg is longer, the longer leg is positive. There should be a + - point on the board somewhere, ive not really check ill let you know. If you really want some help with this speak to Silomatic he's done this to his phantom.


Thanks Roweyi7. That's true for the new LEDs but the LEDs already on the board have been cut so no way to tell which one was longer to begin with.









I may just say screw it and slap them all in the same way and hope for the best. Then when the MB and PSU get here I can hook it up and pray that I got it right LOL


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I have just completed building my Phantom and was after some advice. Here are my specs:

1055t at 3.5ghz
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
8gb HyperX 1600mhz
Powercolor 6970 running stock
Asetek 510lc
1200w Coolermaster Silent Pro

Here is a screenshot from HWMonitor:



Are these temperatures good or bad for idle?

Here is my fan setup:

Front - 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Intake
Side - 2x 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Intake
Rear - 2x 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Push/Pull - Exhaust
Top - Stock NZXT 200mm LED - exhaust

When running prime95 it can surpass late 50's.

Any suggestions to get it lower?

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## image91

11 more days.
Still concerned as to if the Noctua NH-U9B is gonna fit. Can anyone help me out with some info? If not to the exact product, does anyone know the amount of headroom available with the side 200mm fan installed?

Sketched out some ideas for my window. Will post them and maybe you guys can help me choose one = P


----------



## McIvero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13675745*
> Thanks Roweyi7. That's true for the new LEDs but the LEDs already on the board have been cut so no way to tell which one was longer to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may just say screw it and slap them all in the same way and hope for the best. Then when the MB and PSU get here I can hook it up and pray that I got it right LOL


Not sure if you will be able to see it on your LED's, but with the aid of a magnifying glass you might be able to make out the insides of the LED. Hopefully, you will be able to see enough to see that the actual light emitting crystal sits in a "cup" or a support arrangement which in turn is connected to one lead of the LED. This lead is your negative (cathode) lead. The other lead ends inside the LED very close to this "cup" or support and is connected to the crystal by a ridiculously fine wire. This lead is your positive lead (Anode).

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13675745*
> Thanks Roweyi7. That's true for the new LEDs but the LEDs already on the board have been cut so no way to tell which one was longer to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may just say screw it and slap them all in the same way and hope for the best. Then when the MB and PSU get here I can hook it up and pray that I got it right LOL


I'm going to do mine later, dont do yours first mate because if i mess it up ill be able to get a new one quicker than what it will be for you in afghan. Ill take pictures for you and stuff to show you how to do it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;13675899*
> I have just completed building my Phantom and was after some advice. Here are my specs:
> 
> 1055t at 3.5ghz
> Asus Crosshair IV Formula
> 8gb HyperX 1600mhz
> Powercolor 6970 running stock
> Asetek 510lc
> 1200w Coolermaster Silent Pro
> 
> Here is a screenshot from HWMonitor:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these temperatures good or bad for idle?
> 
> Here is my fan setup:
> 
> Front - 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Intake
> Side - 2x 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Intake
> Rear - 2x 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Push/Pull - Exhaust
> Top - Stock NZXT 200mm LED - exhaust
> 
> When running prime95 it can surpass late 50's.
> 
> Any suggestions to get it lower?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tom


Nice rig man! got any pictures for us mate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *image91;13675929*
> 11 more days.
> Still concerned as to if the Noctua NH-U9B is gonna fit. Can anyone help me out with some info? If not to the exact product, does anyone know the amount of headroom available with the side 200mm fan installed?
> 
> Sketched out some ideas for my window. Will post them and maybe you guys can help me choose one = P


Post up your ideas, would love to see some


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;13675899*
> I have just completed building my Phantom and was after some advice. Here are my specs:
> 
> 1055t at 3.5ghz
> Asus Crosshair IV Formula
> 8gb HyperX 1600mhz
> Powercolor 6970 running stock
> Asetek 510lc
> 1200w Coolermaster Silent Pro
> 
> Here is a screenshot from HWMonitor:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these temperatures good or bad for idle?
> 
> Here is my fan setup:
> 
> Front - 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Intake
> Side - 2x 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Intake
> Rear - 2x 120mm Silent Eagle SE - Push/Pull - Exhaust
> Top - Stock NZXT 200mm LED - exhaust
> 
> When running prime95 it can surpass late 50's.
> 
> Any suggestions to get it lower?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tom


Tom,

I would have to say those temps. are pretty good. Mine sticks around 30-38C depending on the ambient temp in my house.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My06SuperTrix;13676075*
> Tom,
> 
> I would have to say those temps. are pretty good. Mine sticks around 30-38C depending on the ambient temp in my house.


Cool. I was a bit worried because this is my first gaming rig and I don't really know about temps and voltages. I just used the built in turbo v to overclock it so it's not a perfect overclock. Thanks for your input.


----------



## maxyme

the temps are fine. just like mine. load is what matters tho.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13676069*
> Nice rig man! got any pictures for us mate


Thanks. I'll take some soon.


----------



## boontje3

i was borred today so i changed little did some painting and added some leds

before :



after :


----------



## maxyme

wow thats awesome!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13674850*
> The November boys!


seems like a lot of people born in november that have phantoms.


----------



## maxyme

because november is awesome. its when new cod comes out (which has kinda died recently maybe mw3 will revive it) and also bf3!


----------



## kyzumi

Hey Phantomers! This is my first time posting but I've been following this thread for a few weeks now and I'm completely in love with the case.

The only problem is that I live in Brazil and I'm having a really hard time finding it over here for a fair price. It breaks my heart seeing it so cheap on Amazon and newegg but not being able to buy it...; Just thinking about the U$ 99 free shipping deal last year makes me want to cry ;_;

Anyway, Keep posting awesome pictures!







:


----------



## maxyme

Amazon can't ship there? Odd amazon.co.uk can ship to us...


----------



## nick2012

hey guys i m thinking of buying phantom
but the only thing is holding me back abt it is
no space for cpu cooler
and non of the cooler today is dat small....
so i hv changed my mind and thinking of haf 932
can any one help me in chosing 1..
plz


----------



## maxyme

you can fit many coolerrs in the phantom. even the noctua d14 if you want
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/957782-nzxt-phantom-how-fit-200mm-fan.html


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McIvero;13675940*
> Not sure if you will be able to see it on your LED's, but with the aid of a magnifying glass you might be able to make out the insides of the LED. Hopefully, you will be able to see enough to see that the actual light emitting crystal sits in a "cup" or a support arrangement which in turn is connected to one lead of the LED. This lead is your negative (cathode) lead. The other lead ends inside the LED very close to this "cup" or support and is connected to the crystal by a ridiculously fine wire. This lead is your positive lead (Anode).
> 
> Hope that helps, good luck!


Thanks, McIvero. That's really good info. You're right, can't see it with the naked eye but unfortunately no access to a magnifying glass either. I'll see if I can order one.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13676069*
> I'm going to do mine later, dont do yours first mate because if i mess it up ill be able to get a new one quicker than what it will be for you in afghan. Ill take pictures for you and stuff to show you how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it Rowey, but if it fries the pcb it just means I will have to hook up the fans directly instead of through the controller so no worries. Thank you though.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *image91;13675929*
> 11 more days.
> Still concerned as to if the Noctua NH-U9B is gonna fit. Can anyone help me out with some info? If not to the exact product, does anyone know the amount of headroom available with the side 200mm fan installed?
> 
> Sketched out some ideas for my window. Will post them and maybe you guys can help me choose one = P


I was in the same dilemma so I posted in the NZXT forum. Admin told me the clearance is 148.2mm with the side fan.


----------



## Rowey

Let me know how you get on if you end up doing it before me


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13677847*
> Let me know how you get on if you end up doing it before me


Absolutely! The paint is coming along nicely but I can't start the build until the interior paint gets here and of course all the rest of the parts LOL.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyzumi;13676938*
> Hey Phantomers! This is my first time posting but I've been following this thread for a few weeks now and I'm completely in love with the case.
> 
> The only problem is that I live in Brazil and I'm having a really hard time finding it over here for a fair price. It breaks my heart seeing it so cheap on Amazon and newegg but not being able to buy it...; Just thinking about the U$ 99 free shipping deal last year makes me want to cry ;_;
> 
> Anyway, Keep posting awesome pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I order a lot (and I mean a LOT) through Amazon. One thing that has saved me literally $$$Thousands$$$ in shipping is the Amazon Prime. Not sure if it's available for you where you are at, but another choice would be Tigerdirect and pay the $49 for the "Inner Circle". Just a couple things to try.


----------



## image91

@ Roweyi7
http://i51.tinypic.com/29lfjhx.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/nmf6vd.jpg

Please don't laugh too much = P
Had a basic stick drawing and figured what the heck, used MS Paint and edited together this from an empty casing with no side panel, haha

It's enough that you can see the general ideas I'm considering. Planning to round off (small circle) the left extreme top and bottom corners, as well as the right extreme top and bottom corners.

The 200mm side fan will be mounting on the plexi window itself. Will make sure it looks as neat as possible, no worries = )

I like how the bottom 2 x 120mm fans look with this window design, so might not change them at all. If I can find a way to make them look better, who knows = P

Which design do you guys prefer? The more plain right side design? Or where I put the lines running across?

Again, this was done in a few minutes using MS Paint so go easy on me, haha


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *image91;13677996*
> @ Roweyi7
> http://i51.tinypic.com/29lfjhx.jpg
> http://i53.tinypic.com/nmf6vd.jpg
> 
> Please don't laugh too much = P
> Had a basic stick drawing and figured what the heck, used MS Paint and edited together this from an empty casing with no side panel, haha
> 
> It's enough that you can see the general ideas I'm considering. Planning to round off (small circle) the left extreme top and bottom corners, as well as the right extreme top and bottom corners.
> 
> The 200mm side fan will be mounting on the plexi window itself. Will make sure it looks as neat as possible, no worries = )
> 
> I like how the bottom 2 x 120mm fans look with this window design, so might not change them at all. If I can find a way to make them look better, who knows = P
> 
> Which design do you guys prefer? The more plain right side design? Or where I put the lines running across?
> 
> Again, this was done in a few minutes using MS Paint so go easy on me, haha


They both look great! IMO the second one wins out.


----------



## image91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13677837*
> I was in the same dilemma so I posted in the NZXT forum. Admin told me the clearance is 148.2mm with the side fan.


Much thanks bro, the U9 should fit comfortably if that's the case = )
Hope I do a decent enough job painting the fans though. Noctua's color scheme really doesn't match with very much builds unfortunately = P


----------



## DePontee

Ok, Stage 1 complete (Airbrushing the outside of the case) Next will be stage 2 (The inside of the case of course). Have to wait for the paint to get here but it's ok because I have to wait for all the components too. In the meantime, I will be working on changing the blue LEDs in the controls to Green (Let me tell you how much I am looking forward to that). Anyway, I posted some pics. I am inside a shipping container that has been converted to a room and has florescent lights so the pics don't really show the sheen of the green very well. It is a pearlescent emerald green and looks much nicer in person. Also the ribbon looks yellow, but it's actually pearlescent lime green. The "Hope" had to be painted on the ribbon to cover up an over-spray incident that was due to rockets impacting far too close for my comfort as I explained in an earlier post. It does't look quite right but unfortunately I have a limited supply of paint to do touch-ups so I'll fix it after I redeploy. Anyway, hope y'all like it.


----------



## LPRaver89

Lookin good DePontee


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13678566*
> Lookin good DePontee


Thanks LPRaver89. I was hoping mine would come in at a little different color than yours because like I told you before, I love your rig and mine would be similar but I didn't want it to be too much like a twin. Your's is definitely one of a kind!


----------



## Rowey

Good job DePontee, you need to get an 200mm green led fan instead of the blue on on the top. Bet it would look much better, overall amazing job!


----------



## Rankiz

Would a XSPC Rasa RS240 radiator (121x35x277mm) fit behind the 2x 120mm side fans? If not where should I place it, everything is going to be inside the case.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rankiz;13681732*
> Would a XSPC Rasa RS240 radiator (121x35x277mm) fit behind the 2x 120mm side fans? If not where should I place it, everything is going to be inside the case.


Move the 200mm fan to the side panel and mount it up there, or use the mounting brackets so you can mount a rad and the 200mm fan at the same time.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13679093*
> Good job DePontee, you need to get an 200mm green led fan instead of the blue on on the top. Bet it would look much better, overall amazing job!


Thank you Roweyi7. I plan on changing everything that is blue to green, fans included


----------



## image91

By the way, add me to the list = P

Forgot to mention, got all the NZXT Premium White cables I would need ( the ones that would be most visible ) except for the 8-Pin VGA Cable = (
Amazon had none available. Dunno what to do... Has anyone ran into the same problem and had to paint or color their cables somehow?? Help!


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13676786*
> wow thats awesome!


thx for youre comment


----------



## Rankiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13681762*
> Move the 200mm fan to the side panel and mount it up there, or use the mounting brackets so you can mount a rad and the 200mm fan at the same time.


No 200mm sidefan, going to cut a window there.


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13677837*
> I was in the same dilemma so I posted in the NZXT forum. Admin told me the clearance is 148.2mm with the side fan.


The best choice for phantom and 200mm side fan [xigmatek 200x200x20 or NZXT FN200RB 200x200x30] is the noctua NH-C 14.
Too expensive but a very vey good cpu cooler.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace;13684933*
> The best choice for phantom and 200mm side fan [xigmatek 200x200x20 or NZXT FN200RB 200x200x30] is the noctua NH-C 14.
> Too expensive but a very vey good cpu cooler.


The only issue I would have with that cooler is on my board it would make it to where I can't use all 4 sticks of RAM, limiting me to 8GB. The measurements are way too wide at 140mmX152mm wide/long, though the height is right at only 114mm. Looks like a great cooler though.


----------



## VaporXtreme

Does anyone here not use the top fan controller but buys a nzxt fan controller instead? If so you got any pics.. looking and getting NZXT Phantom,NZXT Hale90 1000watt and some other nzxt stuff


----------



## Rowey

Grrrr, word of warning: Soldering LEDS onto the fan controller is the biggest pain in the ass ever!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Sorry about the quality. I couldn't find the camera so I used my iPhone.





Anybody know how to remove/replace the LEDs on the ram cooler without it affecting the performance of the fans? I'm not a big fan of blue so I was going to remove them completely or swap for Red to go with the mobo and gpu.

Also does anybody know where I can purchase the Red sleeved cables in the UK?

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## Rowey

Here it is (whats left of it):


































Was a real pain in the arse! Got one working, the when i soldered in the other the first one stopped working and it just carried on with other LED's, i just gave up in the end. Im going to contact NZXT and get a replacement controller because i have truly f'ed this one up! Only two of the LED's work on it.


----------



## clickhere.exe

What spec of LED do we need for modding the Phantom? Like voltage and size (3mm?), etc. Thanks.


----------



## Rowey

The LED's need to be 3mm, dont need any resistors either.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13688170*
> Here it is (whats left of it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a real pain in the arse! Got one working, the when i soldered in the other the first one stopped working and it just carried on with other LED's, i just gave up in the end. Im going to contact NZXT and get a replacement controller because i have truly f'ed this one up! Only two of the LED's work on it.


Great job though Rowey, the white LEDs look great! Before you order a new board, try de-soldering them and clean all the old solder out, then put the new ones back in and see if it works. Did you figure out which way is positive and which is negative? If not, I'm getting ready to post the beginning to end process which will also show which way they go (Of course I am going of the design of the LED and the way the cup is so not 100%, but fairly certain it is right).
For others who are thinking of trying this, Rowey is not kidding about it being a huge pain. I've been building computers for about 15 years but have never had the "pleasure" of de-soldering LEDs from a control board and soldering new LEDs on.
Like I said I will post the pics I took and the tools I used so maybe it will help others in their quest to mod their cases.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13688697*
> The LED's need to be 3mm, dont need any resistors either.


Cool Thanks. I've got a bunch of white 3mm LEDs in storage but forgot the voltage they run at though, since I bought them almost 7 years ago, lol.


----------



## DePontee

Step one...Locate the solder points on the board. They are circled in red.










Step two...Using a soldering pump or a soldering wick, remove the majority of the solder from the board. I started by using the wick because somebody said it works better. I didn't like it so I went back to what I know and used the pump, much better.


----------



## DePontee

I started out using my 35W Soldering Iron but quickly changed to using my 18W Airbrush Stencil Cutter with a curved tip. The tip is much smaller and easier to use in the tight areas.


----------



## DePontee

As you are de-soldering, apply SLIGHT (and I mean SLIGHT) pressure to the side of the LED housing on the other side. As you heat up the solder on the flip side, the LED lead-wire will slide out.


----------



## DePontee

After you get all the LEDs out, use your soldering iron (or stencil cutter) and heat up the excess solder and use the pump to clean it up. It should look like this when you are done.


----------



## DePontee

You will note that the longer lead is the positive. If you are looking at the back of the housing and pointing the leads up, it should be on the right side (as pictured).


----------



## DePontee

As you are sliding the LED leads down into the hole, make sure the positive lead (the long one) is on the right if you are looking at the lamp.


----------



## DePontee

Use a clamp to hold one lead tightly against the board. This will hold the LED in place and alleviate having to bend a wire over.


----------



## DePontee

With the clamp holding one lead, snip the other lead as close to the board as possible, without cutting into the board.


----------



## DePontee

From there, you just solder the points. I couldn't take pictures of that because I obviously needed both hands and was working with a hot iron hahaha. Below is the finished product. I can promise you those are the green LEDs but until my PSU gets here I can't show them off.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13689001*
> Great job though Rowey, the white LEDs look great! Before you order a new board, try de-soldering them and clean all the old solder out, then put the new ones back in and see if it works. Did you figure out which way is positive and which is negative? If not, I'm getting ready to post the beginning to end process which will also show which way they go (Of course I am going of the design of the LED and the way the cup is so not 100%, but fairly certain it is right).
> For others who are thinking of trying this, Rowey is not kidding about it being a huge pain. I've been building computers for about 15 years but have never had the "pleasure" of de-soldering LEDs from a control board and soldering new LEDs on.
> Like I said I will post the pics I took and the tools I used so maybe it will help others in their quest to mod their cases.


Also, looking at the solder point furthest away in the picture, it looks like the solder is touching both leads (could just be the angle). However, if the two solder points are touching, that causes a short thus, no light.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;13687088*
> Sorry about the quality. I couldn't find the camera so I used my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know how to remove/replace the LEDs on the ram cooler without it affecting the performance of the fans? I'm not a big fan of blue so I was going to remove them completely or swap for Red to go with the mobo and gpu.
> 
> Also does anybody know where I can purchase the Red sleeved cables in the UK?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tom


If you are going to go with no lights, find one of the LED lead wires and snip and cap it would be easiest. Once you snip it, the circuit is broken and no lights. If you want to change them out for red then you have to follow the leads and carefully pull them, remove the shrink wrap at the LED leads, cut them off, measure your distance for your new leads and either crimp them on or solder them, then shrink wrap them again (or tape them if you want to go the easy way and you can't see it) then put them back. Haven't done that one so I think you may need a hot glue gun to put them back. Usually you do.


----------



## Rowey

Nice guide mate! very nice soldering iron you got there,i think my disadvantage was that my iron is crap and i couldn't find my solder sucker :/


----------



## Rankiz

Frozencou out of stock, so going for bigger radiator, Rasa rs360, 3 fans, 3.5cm thick, 37,7cm long and around 14,5cm wide. Will it fit behind the 2x small sidefans?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13690555*
> Nice guide mate! very nice soldering iron you got there,i think my disadvantage was that my iron is crap and i couldn't find my solder sucker :/


This is the stencil cutter I am using as a soldering iron
http://www.amazon.com/Wall-Lenk-L12SCK-Cutlass-Stencil/dp/B0011E4WK8/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1306829237&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Wall Lenk L12SCK Cutlass Stencil Cutting Kit: Arts, Crafts & Sewing[/URL]


----------



## Rowey

Does it work ok?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13697104*
> Does it work ok?


Worked great for getting into the tight confines on the fan controller card. Held it against the solder for about 5 seconds, moving it slightly and the solder liquefied. Much easier than using the bulky tip of my soldering iron.


----------



## bronzodiriace

http://imgur.com/FAFqa


Scyte setsugen II on top 6950.



http://imgur.com/8WiFZ


top with 2 FS200RB



http://imgur.com/RT7g1


side with 200mm xigmatek



http://imgur.com/2jA9B


Front with 140mm aerocool



http://imgur.com/peGAS




http://imgur.com/VTflW


NH-C 14 cpu cooler



http://imgur.com/wy1Hg


----------



## R3d T34rz

^ nice build Bronzo. Can you go into the user CP and add your build. Kinda difficult to see what you have going on in your sig rig bro.


----------



## nick2012

hey guys will a n620 fit in phantom with side fan??


----------



## Anno_

anyone know where to get the black/orange in Australia? i really want one of them bad boys


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anno_;13698765*
> anyone know where to get the black/orange in Australia? i really want one of them bad boys


why dont you paint it youre self?

it verry easy to do it did mine in about 2u







whit the black/green(only no mesh paint)


----------



## Image132

Has anyone tried putting those nzxt light strip things between the motherboard and the case? Do you think it would fit?

That would look awesome, giving you a "underglow" effect.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Image132*


Has anyone tried putting those nzxt light strip things between the motherboard and the case? Do you think it would fit?

That would look awesome, giving you a "underglow" effect.


The clearance is about 3-5mm i really wouldn't recommend it, although the idea is good its not very safe.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

unless you double the standoffs, but still not to recommend.


----------



## Rankiz

I'm going to buy the Rasa RS360 now, none can help on how it would fit into this case that I'm going to buy (Phantom)?... Rad with 3 fans and pump must be able to fint cleanly into the case, not outside.


----------



## image91

Soo, still can't find the 8-Pin VGA White NZXT Premium Sleeved cables = (
Has anyone ever painted them? Might end up having to do that...
Edit: Then again, Amazon doesn't have the black ones available either... Nvm.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anno_*


anyone know where to get the black/orange in Australia? i really want one of them bad boys










Black and orange what?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *image91*


Soo, still can't find the 8-Pin VGA White NZXT Premium Sleeved cables = (
Has anyone ever painted them? Might end up having to do that...
Edit: Then again, Amazon doesn't have the black ones available either... Nvm.


Buy the white bitfenix extensions instead.


----------



## AverageGai

Guys, what would result in lesser dust gathering in my case?

Intakes are:
140mm at the front
2x 120mm on the side

Exhausts are:
2x 200mm at top
120mm at rear

Currently, I have them all set to lowest on the fan controller (not sure how much RPM that is).

Will I get less dust by having them spin faster?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

add fan filters


----------



## Zander182

Anyone who has bought the Black and Green version of the Phantom (I've only seen it on Tigerdirect.com), was the 200mm LED fan it came with a green LED fan?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zander182;13709698*
> Anyone who has bought the Black and Green version of the Phantom (I've only seen it on Tigerdirect.com), was the 200mm LED fan it came with a green LED fan?


I think all the 200mm led fans that come already with the case is blue. I could be wrong, but i do know there coming out with LED fans sometime soon. I'm prob gonna have to get in touch with NZXT soon though, my 2nd 200mm is making noise here n there. I believe the ball bearing is going out or something, just sucks the quality in the fans are not like the noctua fans.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zander182*


Anyone who has bought the Black and Green version of the Phantom (I've only seen it on Tigerdirect.com), was the 200mm LED fan it came with a green LED fan?


I had the same question and posted in the NZXT forum and below was the Rep's response. Also, a few pages back in this thread I posted "How to" instructions on replacing the LEDs in the fan controls. Replacing them on the fans is even easier, but will require a hot glue gun to put them back.

h a x m o r 
N Z X T. Rep

Join Date
Dec 2010
Posts
94
Rep Power
10

On the Black with Green trim, Black with Orange trim, and White with Red trim, the LEDs will match the color of the trim.
h a x m o r


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

At the moment I have 2x Silent Eagle SE on push/pull and 2x as side intake and 1x as front intake. Could anyone recommend me some better fans. I'm also planning on replacing both top fans with the NZXT 200mm non-led 1300rpm fans. Will I see much of a decrease in temps or not?


----------



## overclocker23578

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/imag0069z.jpg/

\Can I haz membership?


----------



## Rowey

Wow, you fit in the box. Are you a child?


----------



## clickhere.exe

Nzxt wasnt kidding about the pink edition products from April Fool's:


















http://vr-zone.com/articles/nzxt-goes-pink-literally/12485.html


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Free_iPad_click_here.exe;13718169*
> Nzxt wasnt kidding about the pink edition products from April Fool's:
> 
> SNIP
> 
> SNIP


Hahahahaha,

iCade now this! Many jokes seem to be coming into reality.


----------



## Frezza_55

Hey guys! Just been scrolling through this thread and decided to sign up!

Just moved my gear into my new Phantom case and am wondering how to get my name on the owners list??

Also I have just sent a water cutting shop my template for a mount for the H50 cooler and would love to show it off when it comes back!


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frezza_55*


Hey guys! Just been scrolling through this thread and decided to sign up!

Just moved my gear into my new Phantom case and am wondering how to get my name on the owners list??

Also I have just sent a water cutting shop my template for a mount for the H50 cooler and would love to show it off when it comes back!


Another Black case.
Post some pictures of it and you'll be added.


----------



## image91

Amazon.com: NZXT CB 8V-W 6-Pin to 6+2-Pin VGA Premium Extension Cable (White): Electronics
Guessing this can't work? Or can it? The Gtx 580 uses a 6-Pin as well as an 8-Pin to my knowledge. Already have the 6-Pin to 6-Pin, just missing the 8-Pin. Need to know asap, thanks = )

  Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8V-45 Individually Sleeved 8Pin Video Extension Premium Cable (450mm, Black): Electronics
Can't find the direct white 8-Pin to 8-Pin cable to run to my card so will this work as a last resort? Is this a regular 8-Pin to 8-Pin connector? Will find a way to properly paint the sleeving white to match the others if I have to.

Edit: 300 Pages = )


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *image91*


Amazon.com: NZXT CB 8V-W 6-Pin to 6+2-Pin VGA Premium Extension Cable (White): Electronics

Guessing this can't work? Or can it? The Gtx 580 uses a 6-Pin as well as an 8-Pin to my knowledge. Already have the 6-Pin to 6-Pin, just missing the 8-Pin. Need to know asap, thanks = )

Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8V-45 Individually Sleeved 8Pin Video Extension Premium Cable (450mm, Black): Electronics

Can't find the direct white 8-Pin to 8-Pin cable to run to my card so will this work as a last resort? Is this a regular 8-Pin to 8-Pin connector? Will find a way to properly paint the sleeving white to match the others if I have to.

Edit: 300 Pages = )


The first link you posted wont work...

But, I think i already suggested the bitfenix white cable extentsions... If you cant find them, they have a shop on their website where you should be able to purchase a white 8-pin extension!


----------



## Rowey

If you want cable extensions from the UK i highly suggest:
http://modpc.co.uk/

I use them in my build:


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Free_iPad_click_here.exe;13718169*
> Nzxt wasnt kidding about the pink edition products from April Fool's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/nzxt-goes-pink-literally/12485.html












Awesomeee


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Welcome to 300 pages fellas... W00t


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13709320*
> Guys, what would result in lesser dust gathering in my case?
> 
> Intakes are:
> 140mm at the front
> 2x 120mm on the side
> 
> Exhausts are:
> 2x 200mm at top
> 120mm at rear
> 
> Currently, I have them all set to lowest on the fan controller (not sure how much RPM that is).
> 
> Will I get less dust by having them spin faster?


you need only one dust filter for the 140mm front fan.


----------



## zemon1

I have a white one =) I'll post pics when I have more in the case haha


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13721180*
> Another Black case.
> Post some pictures of it and you'll be added.


How do you know if you're on the owner's list anyway?


----------



## Rowey

Theres a table on the OP, its not updated much but its there


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

es is busy during race season.. He will update when he can.


----------



## moonmanas

Deffo liking the newly installed Nzxt PSU, wondering now whether to get a Crucial M4 as it's blue/white!


----------



## InerTia*

You can count me in for a white Phantom in about a week


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InerTia*;13726661*
> You can count me in for a white Phantom in about a week


You'll love it, it's a way of life... lol


----------



## DePontee

It took long enough but totally worth it. 3 hours of taping every nook and cranny and now it's finally ready for interior paint. Just have to wait for the paint to make the long journey from the US to Afghanistan...LOL


----------



## Rabbs

Can anyone give me the email or whatever for NZXT? Because my 2nd 200mm fan goes nuts from time to time, i think the ball bearing is messing up and it drives me nuts. They really do need to up there quality and makes fans like noctua does.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

[email protected] or [email protected]..

@de.. what color are you going with?


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13728544*
> [email protected] or [email protected]..
> 
> @de.. what color are you going with?


It would look so sexy in white.


----------



## Rowey

He going with green guys


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

shhh u....lol


----------



## image91

Much thanks going out to the members trying to help me out but my situation is this... I'm using a family member's account on Amazon to order all my stuff and also their credit card etc. I'm unable to sign up to another site to purchase items ( namely the White 8-Pin to 8-Pin Video Cables ) Also, I'm from Trinidad in the Caribbean and the variety of components available is very very limited down here unfortunately = ( This my friends, is why I am so stuck on getting something off of Amazon at the moment...

Again, I really appreciate all the replies = )
What about the second cable I posted the link to? Can that work?
Thanks!


----------



## Rankiz

What I bought for NZXT Phantom case:

Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio 120mm
Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo 140mm
Cooler Master Megaflox 200mm blue
Cooljag Everflow 120mm (Bought 2 of em)
Logisys catode
XSPC Rasa 750 RS360

Going to place the 140mm Enermax fan in the front and the 120mm Enermax in the rear. The two Cooljag fans will be placed on the sidepanel, andt the 200mm Blue Cooler Master fan will be placed in the top. Sidepanel will be modded, cutting out the mesh and making the window a little bigger, plexiglass added instead, so we can see the Acid green UV light in the W/C system.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Rowey

Sorry to say mate,i dont think the 200mm fan will fit.Im not sure,dont take my word for it though.


----------



## AMC

Thanks to you guys I had to sell my Antec 900 to get one of these







. I couldn't look at its poor cable management. Now I just don't know which to get........white/black or the new special designs......decisions decisions. The black/orange must be new.


----------



## LPRaver89

This is random but is anyone running Gelid Wing 12s on a H70... I am curious as to what tempts the bring in.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I haven't read any reviews on them.
?


----------



## Frezza_55

Here's the mount I got watercut for my h50, when it gets here...


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13728544*
> [email protected] or [email protected]..
> 
> @de.. what color are you going with?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13729018*
> It would look so sexy in white.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13729122*
> He going with green guys


Rowey is somewhat correct. The plan has always been to go with a green and black build. However, I ordered two different paints for the interior. I'll shoot a spot of each and see which I like better.
The first color goes with the original plan and is a green metallic flake. The second color was an afterthought. I'll tell you what it is after it gets here and if I like it LOL.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frezza_55;13733480*
> Here's the mount I got watercut for my h50, when it gets here...
> 
> Love it! Great attention to detail. REP+


----------



## Rankiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13731064*
> Sorry to say mate,i dont think the 200mm fan will fit.Im not sure,dont take my word for it though.


Since when did 200mm come indifferent sizes?...


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rankiz;13734703*
> Since when did 200mm come indifferent sizes?...


The NZXT 200mm fan is actually 192mm so you might have to fiddle around to get some holes to line up. Probably 1 or 2.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rankiz;13734703*
> Since when did 200mm come indifferent sizes?...


Since NZXT made their Phantom


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13735985*
> Since NZXT made their Phantom


And vulcan unfortunetly...


----------



## Rowey

Yes sir :/


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13736125*
> Yes sir :/


It does make things more difficult when looking for replacement fans...


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13736134*
> It does make things more difficult when looking for replacement fans...


Just brought myself an Xigmatek 200mm, going to try squeezing that in. Seen it done, so its ok


----------



## schachi08

Please add me to the club:


----------



## xioros

Got some updates on my phantom mod:
Unleach the power of the Singularity Projection


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13723576*
> If you want cable extensions from the UK i highly suggest:
> http://modpc.co.uk/
> 
> I use them in my build:


i know who owns this company!
makes them all at home by hand, high quality,
and you can contact him for custom cables,colours etc
i


----------



## Rowey

Yeah i speak to him now and again, brilliant guy! his cables are top quality! big recommend


----------



## ch215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Image132*


http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_fans/fs_200led

Check the third photo from the left.


Where can i find that splitter ?

Thanks


----------



## konoii

I removed the hard drive bays and bought a 3.25 to 5.25 bay adapter to install my hard drive in the 5.25 bays. Doing this really increased air flow from the two side 120mm fans (AeroCool Shark) and the one 140mm fan (AeroCool Shark). Really helped to lower my temps by doing this.

I also was able to fit a Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm blue on the top! It was tricky getting it to fit, but I was able to.


----------



## AverageGai

Hey, guys. I'm not a member yet, but I've finally gotten a chance to upload some pictures of my Phantom =D

Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;13744037*
> Hey, guys. I'm not a member yet, but I've finally gotten a chance to upload some pictures of my Phantom =D
> 
> Tell me what you guys think!


Looks great man. Nice work








I just got mine today and ill post some pics tomorrow


----------



## zertek3k

Todays experiment


----------



## clickhere.exe

^^^Are those anodized thumbscrews on the PCI covers? The whole setup is lookin sharp btw.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Free_iPad_click_here.exe;13746936*
> ^^^Are those anodized thumbscrews on the PCI covers? The whole setup is lookin sharp btw.


Yes they are, i use blue ones look:










http://www.thewatercoolingshop.co.uk/Sunbeam-Anodised-Thumb-Screws-Blue-10-Pack.html


----------



## zertek3k

Yep Anodized thumbscrews. I am still waiting on a bunch of parts to be able to start work on actually building the system but some modding to do in the mean time anyway


----------



## iStriker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zertek3k;13746897*
> Todays experiment


Hi, what did u use to secure the 360 rad on top?
And did u mod the top cover in order for it to close?
I'm interested in doing a similar set up, but i'm worried about rad clearance from the motherboard, as well as mounting mechanisms.

Cheers


----------



## zertek3k

Hi,

I have some thin alloy plate which I was going to make mounts with but I decided in the end just to use a bitspower 360 rad shroud I had lying around, works perfectly!

I have had to trim fan shrouds, the top cover and both the fan control and the power button casings to get it all to fit. I am running a black ice GTS rad which is very thin so that I have enough room to run the push pull setup. I have not had the MB in yet but where I have the rad mounted atm as far as i can see it will clear the ram by a few mm, I will put the MB in tomorrow and take a pic so you can see.


----------



## iStriker

Hi

Thanks for the info. I was also considering the Black Ice GTS for the rad. Din't think the push pull could be achieved though.
Have you considered a 240 rad on the bottom as well? That's what I am aiming for at the moment. Do you think it could be done?

Cheers


----------



## zertek3k

have not thought about another rad yet, was only planing on cooling the CPU at this stage, however it is going to be a crossfire setup so GPU cooling later will be on the cards, If I was to do that I think I would run a 240 where the 2 fans normally sit on the side panel, you would have to remove both HDD cages tho, which I plan on doing anyway so wont bother me, but might for others.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13747113*
> Yes they are, i use blue ones look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewatercoolingshop.co.uk/Sunbeam-Anodised-Thumb-Screws-Blue-10-Pack.html


First time I've ever seen your rig...looks awesome but....what is with the potatoes?


----------



## AMC

I'm in!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMC*


I'm in!










Looks good man.


----------



## AMC

The top fan blows air into the case correct? It doesn't seem to be blowing air out.


----------



## RojoNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;13754866*
> The top fan blows air into the case correct? It doesn't seem to be blowing air out.


Im pretty sure the top fan towards the back is an exhaust, if you were to add the other fan on top, that would be an intake.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;13754866*
> The top fan blows air into the case correct? It doesn't seem to be blowing air out.


It should be blowing out, hot air out cool air in.


----------



## Bobicon

I have both my top fans as exhuast, due to the fact that I have to take out my DVD drive everytime I want to access that fan.


----------



## AMC

I guess. I just checked and it seems like it. It seems like the fans are under powered as they are not pushing much air or maybe I need more power going to them. The top fan and the side fans don't feel like they are pushing much air to my hand....

I might have to upgrade them to faster fans maybe......

Edit: My antec 900 was pushing lots of air before this.... as a comparison...

Edit2: Also the fan controller...to get more airflow.....you push the slider towards the middle right?


----------



## zertek3k

Just a quick one guys, I have a Corsair AX850 and was just mocking up the build today and went to plug in my fan controller to the PSU, and the molex connector really did not want to connect? it was like the pins on the fan controller were to thick or the corsair ones to small... I was pushing pretty hard to get it on, so hard that 2 of the pins on the fan control have started to push out of the plug, anyone else had an issue like this?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zertek3k;13756870*
> Just a quick one guys, I have a Corsair AX850 and was just mocking up the build today and went to plug in my fan controller to the PSU, and the molex connector really did not want to connect? it was like the pins on the fan controller were to thick or the corsair ones to small... I was pushing pretty hard to get it on, so hard that 2 of the pins on the fan control have started to push out of the plug, anyone else had an issue like this?


I get this all the time cheeses me right off! Usually the male pins push out I end up pushing them back then wrapping electrical tape around. Wish the manufacturers would make all molex into sata type connectors.


----------



## zertek3k

Another thing, I was hoping to be able to run all my fans through the fan controller... is there a way of linking 2 fans to one switch? does anyone have more than what is capable out of the box running?


----------



## maxyme

Copy how the side panel splits it.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zertek3k;13756870*
> Just a quick one guys, I have a Corsair AX850 and was just mocking up the build today and went to plug in my fan controller to the PSU, and the molex connector really did not want to connect? it was like the pins on the fan controller were to thick or the corsair ones to small... I was pushing pretty hard to get it on, so hard that 2 of the pins on the fan control have started to push out of the plug, anyone else had an issue like this?


Make sure the pins are lined up... sometimes molex connector pins are a little crooked. Just re-align them and then try to connect them again... trying to jam the connectors together only messes up the pins even more.


----------



## Rowey

@esproductions: you gonna update op later mate?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Hopefully next week the phantom will be in my hands and finally begin building my rig


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zertek3k;13757612*
> Another thing, I was hoping to be able to run all my fans through the fan controller... is there a way of linking 2 fans to one switch? does anyone have more than what is capable out of the box running?


i think there is because i though of that too, so i bought a 3 pin Fan Y Splitter cable. i think that would solve it


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13759113*
> i think there is because i though of that too, so i bought a 3 pin Fan Y Splitter cable. i think that would solve it


It would draw more power to run more fans than its supposed to. Ruining the capacitors, resistors and quite frankly it will break the fan controller.


----------



## chinesethunda

i just installed mine, problem is my 212+ is too tall so I took out the side mesh panel and put the fan on the outside lol any suggestions what other people did?


----------



## Rowey

Ive seen pictures with the 212+ in the phantom, the D14 even fits in it? u cereal?


----------



## chinesethunda

well I mean I have a side 200mm fan and it wouldnt fit the fan was hitting the top of the 212+ so i had to...


----------



## Rowey

Oh yeah, you gotta have a really small cpu cooler to get the side fan on, its not worth taking the mesh of and putting on the outside imo, many will agree too


----------



## image91

Really need to know this time cause I hafta have it delivered to the address in the states by Wednesday somehow = O
Will this work as an 8-Pin Video extension cable???

  Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8V-45 Individually Sleeved 8Pin Video Extension Premium Cable (450mm, Black): Electronics Thanks!


----------



## maxyme

Hyper 212+ fits but side fan prob wont without modding. Not even 20mm...


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *image91*


Really need to know this time cause I hafta have it delivered to the address in the states by Wednesday somehow = O
Will this work as an 8-Pin Video extension cable???
Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8V-45 Individually Sleeved 8Pin Video Extension Premium Cable (450mm, Black): Electronics
Thanks!


I dont think so, its gotta be a PCI-E extension. Wait till someone who has more knowledge gets a chance to answer, dont take my word for it


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


well I mean I have a side 200mm fan and it wouldnt fit the fan was hitting the top of the 212+ so i had to...


The clearance with a side fan is 148mm and the hyper 212+ is 150mm so no, it won't work. However, earlier in this thread someone else shows how to install a Xigmatek which is only 20mm wide as opposed to the NZXT which is 30mm. That might give you the clearance you need to fit the fan on the inside.


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxyme*


Hyper 212+ fits but side fan prob wont without modding. Not even 20mm...


Judging by this [link] and data supplied by the respective manufacturers on the heights of these coolers (160mm for the Noctua and 158.5mm for the Hyper 212+), I suspect in principle it is possible to fit the Hyper 212+ in with a 20mm fan like the Xigmatek XLF200x but it almost certainly won't fit with the dust filter in place. At some point in the next two months I'm intending to try this, so I'll let you know if it works.

Edit: Sorry DePontee, started writing this before your post appeared. Either way the link is there for anyone that needs it.


----------



## tianh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Yes they are, i use blue ones look:










http://www.thewatercoolingshop.co.uk...e-10-Pack.html


How do I get those blue and black cables that are connected to everything? I have the same power supply


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


How do I get those blue and black cables that are connected to everything? I have the same power supply


They're custom sleeves. You can either do them yourself or buy them. NZXT has some, and BitFenix has really high quality ones.


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm good pint, i might try with the dust filter on the outside see if i can fit it, and then put the mesh back, see if it will fit


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crtwrght_mrk*


Edit: Sorry DePontee, started writing this before your post appeared. Either way the link is there for anyone that needs it.


No worries...and you're correct, the hyper 212+ is 158.5mm, so it will only work without the dust filter.


----------



## chinesethunda

maybe if i put the dust filter on the outside and the fan on the inside
maybe the mesh can fit over the dust filter?


----------



## chinesethunda

also how would one put fans in the vents at the bottom of the case?


----------



## thecyb0rg

View attachment 213936


Why hello there, sexy!

Just got my white phantom up and running. I must say, I'm in love with this case. A nice change from my Cooler Master Storm Scout.


----------



## chinesethunda

the way i have it set up isnt bad with the fan on the outside is okay, the fan filter is easier to take off without taking off the fan. my ambient temps are below 30 and under load below 50 is that good?


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *image91;13760687*
> Really need to know this time cause I hafta have it delivered to the address in the states by Wednesday somehow = O
> Will this work as an 8-Pin Video extension cable???
> Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8V-45 Individually Sleeved 8Pin Video Extension Premium Cable (450mm, Black): Electronics
> Thanks!


Yes, that is an 8-pin Video Extension cable (The "V" stands for video). The GTX 580 needs both the 8-pin and http://www.amazon.com/CB-6V-6-Pin-Extension-Premium-Cable/dp/B0036ORCKI/ref=pd_cp_e_3]6-pin connectors[/URL]. So if you don't already have the 6-pin then be sure to order that as well.

Cheers, -SS


----------



## Genzo

Hi everyone. I just recently joined this forum hoping to learn some more info as I have built computers for years already but still learning. This is my first full ATX tower and so far, I love it.

I named the: Stormtrooper.










Specs:
*
Motherboard*
Gigabyte 790XT-UD4 AMD3 (USB 3.0/SATA6)
*
PSU*
Corsair 650WT PSU 80+ Bronze

*CPU*
AMD Athlon Phenom II X4 955 Denub Black Edition 3.2ghz (Overclocked at 4.0 ghz) w/ Corsair Hydro H50 water cool heatsink

*Memory RAM*
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1333 8GB

*HDD*
Crucial SATA6 64GB SSD 355mb/75mb
Western Digital 250GB HD
Seagate 400GB
Western Digital External Passport 320GB

*Drivers*
2 DVD-RW Drives
1 External DVD-RW Drive

*GPU*
Radeon 5770HD

*Wireless*
Trendnet N 300 Wireless Card

*Fan Controller*
NZXT Case Fan controllers
NZXT Sentry II touchscreen 5 Fans controller

*Fan*s
1 200mm Exhaust fans
3 120mm Intake fans
2 150mm Intake fans for radiator

And running Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit to top it off

*Future plans:*

120GB SSD
2nd DVD+RW
Bluray Burner
WD Black Caviar 1TB SATA 6 HDD
Upgrade PSU to 750 Watt
Upgrade GPU to NVidia GTX 560


----------



## todxtatsuya

hi all. i just bought nzxt phantom white








any suggestion for watercooling ?

3.120 rad and 2.120 rad.


----------



## WALSRU

Had a friend help me put together a parts list for a decent gaming rig. Then the bug bit me and I went all out. It's technically my first build, comments/opinions welcome!


----------



## Sickpuppy

So than. After reading the whole thread i decided to post my own Phantom.
have fun with it:


----------



## WALSRU

Dang dude that build is so sick! You have serious talent and a good eye for color. I'm really jealous of your side window too. I wish NZXT would just release an official windowed panel already.


----------



## Sickpuppy

Thank you very much. The mod isn´t really done right now. I´ll keep you up to date.
here are some more impressions


----------



## WALSRU

So what's the secret behind the front door mod?

Also, update your sytem in the User CP because I'd like to see the parts list.


----------



## Sickpuppy

CP is updated! (at least some of it)
The attachments should answere your question about the frontpanel.


----------



## WALSRU

Wow that's some dedication right there. I know from my car building days that if I can't hammer something into place, I should leave it to someone else. Cavemen don't mix with dremels! Also I don't think my lighting would come through too well, my H50 takes up the bottom 3 5.25 bays.

Thanks for the quick system update. Just the other day I was talking to my brother about getting him into PC's and with the pricedrop on the 955 and 470 they're absolute steals!


----------



## TruSkillzZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickpuppy*


CP is updated! (at least some of it)
The attachments should answere your question about the frontpanel.










thats awesome, now it makes me want to do one similar, thanks for sharing


----------



## Image132

Sick Puppy.

Just wow.

Go work for Nzxt. I didn't think it was possible but you made the Phantom look better.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I think sick just replaced k.3nnys phantom as top build. Thats some sick work puppy.


----------



## Rowey

Woah, i wouldnt go that far. They are about neck and neck kenny's internal modding is immense, whereas puppys more external modding.


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickpuppy;13770428*
> Thank you very much. The mod isn´t really done right now. I´ll keep you up to date.
> here are some more impressions


Holy...That is sick...:drool:I wish nzxt design like that in the first place...


----------



## maxyme

wow thats awesome!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13773022*
> Woah, i wouldnt go that far. They are about neck and neck kenny's internal modding is immense, whereas puppys more external modding.


i think both are awesome... but puppys is freaking awesome inside and out.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13774873*
> i think both are awesome... but puppys is freaking awesome inside and out.


I agree mate


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

im glad you agree.


----------



## Nytehawk

Hey guys, does anyone know the best place to get a replacement fan controller? I bought my case from OCNewb, so I'm not sure that their customer service would help me. I'm only down one of the slider switches, so it could be worse, but I'm going on 8 fans now. what's the max number of fans you would put on one channel? 4?

I'm also combining it with a Sentry 2 5.25" touch screen controller, which I hope isn't a cable management nightmare. it will help when I do my best to fit an RX360 rad in the top.

Has anyone perfected the RX360 rad placement yet?


----------



## WALSRU

Hahaha I just had to join the day a custom modder would post right after me

/stolenthunder


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;13776890*
> Hey guys, does anyone know the best place to get a replacement fan controller? I bought my case from OCNewb, so I'm not sure that their customer service would help me. I'm only down one of the slider switches, so it could be worse, but I'm going on 8 fans now. what's the max number of fans you would put on one channel? 4?
> 
> I'm also combining it with a Sentry 2 5.25" touch screen controller, which I hope isn't a cable management nightmare. it will help when I do my best to fit an RX360 rad in the top.
> 
> Has anyone perfected the RX360 rad placement yet?


i seen a few others use a thin rad mount support for it. I doubt a push pull would work tho. It may be worth a try.


----------



## moonmanas

oops


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13762850*
> also how would one put fans in the vents at the bottom of the case?


Like this....waiting for a nzxt 140 to put there


----------



## chinesethunda

so you can fit a nzxt 140mm fan there? im guessing other brands will not work
will this fit? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233036


----------



## moonmanas

Any 140mm fan will easily fit there inc the xigmatek I have one of those in the front, ive just put this 140 in to show there is plenty of room. Even the 120 there cools my case better than the two side 120's and it's very quiet there. You can also take the front HDD caddy bay thing out and have just the front 140 blowing in (you will need a dremel or something to remove the rivets).


----------



## chinesethunda

well i mean like it won't fit the 4 holes i guess is what im asking, I have a 120mm 2k rpm fan thats incoming soon that I could put there. Should I put a fan filter there?


----------



## RojoNinja

Went ahead and ordered another 8gigs of ram for my box, as well as an NZXT 140mm fan for the front.. But then I realized, I should have tried to find a blue led one.. Balls. oh well. Also, I plan to order a 200mm blue led fan for the top. The button on the back for the fan that came with it, goes to the fan controller right? I can plug another led fan into the fan controller and the button controls it?

Edit: Stuff just shipped. Buahahaha!


----------



## chinesethunda

i was wondering how the led would work too, i ordered 6 led fans, 1 for the front and was considering replacing the side fans with LEDs, but not sure as to how I would hook up the LED


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13779856*
> well i mean like it won't fit the 4 holes i guess is what im asking, I have a 120mm 2k rpm fan thats incoming soon that I could put there. Should I put a fan filter there?


No they wont fit the holes where the small caddy comes out, blue tak is your friend! Personally I havent bothered with a filter its only sucking air from the bottom of case, ive put the outside casing of a fan for a shroud. Two I think of the fan control switches control two fans at once, for the top 2 200mm(if you put another one in) and thers another double on one switch for the two side fans


----------



## RojoNinja

I meant the LED button on the back of the case, does it control more than just one fan?


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah there are 2 splitters for the top and side ones, but if you want to add a fan to the bottom you would have to either have another splitter from one of the headers or plug it straight to the PSU


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RojoNinja;13780056*
> I meant the LED button on the back of the case, does it control more than just one fan?


Dont know, just turns the back 200mm one off I think, gimme a mo I will try the fan on the double cable thing and see does it switch off with that switch. YES it switches lights on two 200mm fans if you have them.....where are you getting the second 200mm led fan from?


----------



## chinesethunda

im pretty sure it only turns that one on and off, any way to split it like using a spiltter?


----------



## RojoNinja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonmanas*


Dont know, just turns the back 200mm one off I think, gimme a mo I will try the fan on the double cable thing and see does it switch off with that switch. YES it switches lights on two 200mm fans if you have them.....where are you getting the second 200mm led fan from?



Sweet! Thanks for going through the trouble of checking. I will either order from NZXT site (it's on there idk if they truly have it in stock though) or amazon, whenever the heck it gets in stock...

Edit: Unless the NZXT online store lies... It's $18 on there.


----------



## Shademaster

Just to add to the awesomeness of this case:

*It can fit triple Crossfire and SLI setups with dual slot coolers!*

I managed to cramm 3x 5870's in there on my Gigabyte UD5 motherboard.

This mobo doesn't have the ideal triple crossfire layout since it has 2x pci4x slots near the northbridge. However I managed to fit the lower card pretty snuggly on the bottom slot. I removed the little rubber stands for the PSU so it could drop 5mm. This was enough to make it fit!

I'll make some pics soon!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shademaster*


Just to add to the awesomeness of this case:

*It can fit triple Crossfire and SLI setups with dual slot coolers!*

I managed to cramm 3x 5870's in there on my Gigabyte UD5 motherboard.

This mobo doesn't have the ideal triple crossfire layout since it has 2x pci4x slots near the northbridge. However I managed to fit the lower card pretty snuggly on the bottom slot. I removed the little rubber stands for the PSU so it could drop 5mm. This was enough to make it fit!

I'll make some pics soon!


Hate to break it to you but any ATX case with 6 slots and the right motherboard layout can. Its just finding a case that can fit longer graphics cards that would be the issue.

Not dissing the Phantom, its just not a feature that cant be done in only SOME ATX cases.

Still really like to see pictures of your build anyway!


----------



## k.3nny

Update







!!!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post13782603


----------



## moonmanas

Just hacked that horrible side fan mount out, so easy to do and glad I did it


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13783170*
> Just hacked that horrible side fan mount out, so easy to do and glad I did it


Good job with the fan mount, i intend to do mine soon. Despite those horrible stickers on your side panel youve got a nice rig!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;13782612*
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1012376-duallphantom-nzxt-phantom-white-9.html#post13782603


No offence to sickpuppy, but i much prefer your build kenny! looks much more proffesional and so slick! However sickpuppy's rig is so freestyle! i mean look at the custom painted fans!! they're sick!

+Rep for you both


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13784376*
> No offence to sickpuppy, but i much prefer your build kenny! looks much more proffesional and so slick! However sickpuppy's rig is so freestyle! i mean look at the custom painted fans!! they're sick!
> 
> +Rep for you both


Stil not done, haha







!


----------



## Sickpuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;13784780*
> Stil not done, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


same here







i´ll work with real carbonfibers. As said i´ll report


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13784376*
> No offence to sickpuppy, but i much prefer your build kenny! looks much more proffesional and so slick! However sickpuppy's rig is so freestyle! i mean look at the custom painted fans!! they're sick!
> 
> +Rep for you both


Seconded


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13784376*
> Good job with the fan mount, i intend to do mine soon. Despite those horrible stickers on your side panel youve got a nice rig!


I agree about the stickers, they are removed!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13783170*
> Just hacked that horrible side fan mount out, so easy to do and glad I did it


What did you use to do it, I agree it looks a lot better, thinking about doing mine. Though once it's off is it impossible to get back on?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13786078*
> What did you use to do it, I agree it looks a lot better, thinking about doing mine. Though once it's off is it impossible to get back on?


I used one of these things in pic think its a cheap dremel, avoid the steel cutting discs totally useless, unless mine were too cheap. But those little black discs did a fine job only took me about 3/4 of an hour. 1st use a steel ruler put a few bits of blutak under it on the cover just above the gauze securing tabs, u dont even have to take that off.

Then press the ruler down and scour a line slightly above tab slots one of the
steel cutting discs is handy for that! The blutak stops the ruler sliding offline as u scour.

Do all 4 lines, start a cut about 1/2inch up from corner cut till u just go through, then go a bit above the slot u just made and go through, so u have a small bit uncut between the two cuts, then cut that, and repeat all the way around. I found using that hopping type method better than trying to actually guide the disc along the straight line.

It would be possible to put it back as it comes off in one bit and the cut is thin you could seal it back in place with plastic metal or similar stuff, but why would you want to!

Hope thaT helps









Oh u will need about 30 discs they a couple of quid on fleabay


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Cheers, + Rep
Think I'll see if my brother would be up for helping me with it, he's considerably more handy than I am.


----------



## pyzzen

Hello!
I'm a owner of a Black Phantom and I'll post some pics in a near future. A question about Y fan splitters to the fan controller. Some says that it would ruin the controller but I don't get it why? If you check the cable going to the 2 side fans you see that it's one cable splitting into two, just as a Y cable or am I missing something?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyzzen;13788587*
> Hello!
> I'm a owner of a Black Phantom and I'll post some pics in a near future. A question about Y fan splitters to the fan controller. Some says that it would ruin the controller but I don't get it why? If you check the cable going to the 2 side fans you see that it's one cable splitting into two, just as a Y cable or am I missing something?


The 2 dedicated split into two, may have the voltage accounted for on the controller. Maybe if you put a splitter on one of the single cables and run two fans you will be drawing too much power and blow the controller.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13789070*
> The 2 dedicated split into two, may have the voltage accounted for on the controller. Maybe if you put a splitter on one of the single cables and run two fans you will be drawing too much power and blow the controller.


Exactly what i said about 4 pages ago









thanks for clearing up... again ~Rep


----------



## Rabbs

Dear NZXT Customer,

Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our facility within 1-5 business days. Thank you for your patience.

Woohoo, 200mm fan, and front panel will be on the way


----------



## SandShark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonmanas*


Maybe if you put a splitter on one of the single cables and run two fans you will be drawing too much power and blow the controller.


Not necessarily. The controller is rated at Five 20W *per* Channel fan control totaling *100W*, so it's the *total amount of fan Wattage you're connecting per each controller *(20W), which all together cannot exceed *100W*. Most Fans are 12V and consume about 3.6W (Volts x amps = Watts).

Example, my fan controller setup:

Slot 1: 2x Yate Loon 120mm Med Speed @3.6W x 2= 7.2W
Slot 2: 2x Yate Loon 120mm Med Speed @3.6W x 2= 7.2W
Slot 3: 2X Yate Loon 120mm High Speed @3.6W x 2= 7.2W
Slot 4: 2x Yate Loon 120mm Med Speed @3.6W x 2= 7.2W
Slot 5: 1x Coolermaster 200mm (LED RED)@3.6W x1= 3.6W
*Total Wattage for 9 fans.................................... 32.4W*

As you can see, there's plenty of wattage headroom for fans using the Phantom's fan controller. My Phantom has had no problems with the Fan Controller after 8 months of use.

So, unless you're connecting fans that are high wattage, like high powered 32mm thick fans, you could connect up to 4 fans per channel and not overload the controller. Just simply check the Watts of the fan(s) you want to connect.

Have fun! -SS


----------



## image91

Much thanks SandShark.

Just to get a second opinion though, are these the correct cables to run to the 8-Pin input on my GPU???

  Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8V-45 Individually Sleeved 8Pin Video Extension Premium Cable (450mm, Black): Electronics
 Thanks all, and...
Two more days and counting!!! My Case arrives on Thursday night!!!!!


----------



## SandShark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *image91*


Much thanks SandShark.

Just to get a second opinion though, are these the correct cables to run to the 8-Pin input on my GPU???
Amazon.com: NZXT CB-8V-45 Individually Sleeved 8Pin Video Extension Premium Cable (450mm, Black): Electronics

Thanks all, and...
Two more days and counting!!! My Case arrives on Thursday night!!!!!


Yes, you may have missed it, but I answered this question yesterday... post #3076


----------



## image91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SandShark*


Yes, you may have missed it, but I answered this question yesterday... post #3076










I know bro, that's why i started it off with "Much thanks SandShark" and said I would've liked maybe a second opinion = P Nothing personal of course <3
Do you know if the cables are a material that can be painted? Cause I wanna get it painted white = )


----------



## SandShark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *image91*


I know bro, that's why i started it off with "Much thanks SandShark" and said I would've liked maybe a second opinion = P Nothing personal of course <3
Do you know if the cables are a material that can be painted? Cause I wanna get it painted white = )


Oops







, no problem.

No, painting them would be horrid. Why not just order them in white?


----------



## SandShark

More customized one's here as well.

The BitFenenix cables are high-end ones that you might want to check out too.

You can check the various computer supply stores for more options as nearly all of them carry modded cables now.


----------



## image91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SandShark*


Oops







, no problem.

No, painting them would be horrid. Why not just order them in white?











http://www.overclock.net/13730115-post3010.html
= (


----------



## RojoNinja

Hmm. I know I've read it before. But I can assume with absolute certainty, that the side 200mm fan won't fit with the H50. Correct? xD


----------



## chewbaka

Hey guys, I just want to mention that I am getting a Thermaltake 230mm blue led fan to see if it fits in the Phantom's side fan slot. I could not find anything that said that the Thermaltake fit, but I kept on reading that either a 200mm nzxt or a 230mm aftermarket fan could fit. The only one that I could find that was blue was a Thermaltake one.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...1&ID=1955#Tab1

Hopefully it works. I will try to post pics if it fits. If not, there's always a way to make it fit. I actually think it may; it is 230 x 230 x 20.


----------



## InerTia*

I am now in the Phantom club


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *image91;13730115*
> Much thanks going out to the members trying to help me out but my situation is this... I'm using a family member's account on Amazon to order all my stuff and also their credit card etc. I'm unable to sign up to another site to purchase items ( namely the White 8-Pin to 8-Pin Video Cables ) Also, I'm from Trinidad in the Caribbean and the variety of components available is very very limited down here unfortunately = ( This my friends, is why I am so stuck on getting something off of Amazon at the moment...
> 
> Again, I really appreciate all the replies = )
> What about the second cable I posted the link to? Can that work?
> Thanks!


Ahh, I see.









Well, performance-pcs.com is in Florida - maybe send them an email to inquire how much shipping would be for the cable (do you need the 6pin cable as well?). It's a very light weight item. Since the cable is only $5.99 U.S. perhaps you could ask your family to order this small item separately?

If not, the black really looks good and is better looking than the stock PSU cables.

Just a thought. Best of luck, SS


----------



## tianh

Will a Corsair h60 fit on this case no problem?


----------



## AverageGai

It should. The H70 fits in the newer revision.


----------



## Rowey

H50, H60, H70 will all fit in thew phantom. Ive got a H50 in the first Phantom released in the first batch.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

newer revision ^ ?
what have they changed?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13795365*
> newer revision ^ ?
> what have they changed?


Little bits here and there. I think ive got either the very first batch of phantom or an engineering sample. My fan controller seems to be different to everybody else's and bits here and there


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

they lowered mounting holes in the back thanks to feedback. Trust me they hear us when we talk about things.


----------



## image91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SandShark*


Ahh, I see.









Well, performance-pcs.com is in Florida - maybe send them an email to inquire how much shipping would be for the cable (do you need the 6pin cable as well?). It's a very light weight item. Since the cable is only $5.99 U.S. perhaps you could ask your family to order this small item separately?

If not, the black really looks good and is better looking than the stock PSU cables.

Just a thought. Best of luck, SS


I got the 24 and 8 pin mobo extensions in white, as well as the 6-Pin PCI-E in white. Ordered the 8-Pin in black as the white wasn't available on Amazon = ( All NZXT. I'll see how it looks and work accordingly


----------



## SandShark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *image91*


I got the 24 and 8 pin mobo extensions in white, as well as the 6-Pin PCI-E in white. Ordered the 8-Pin in black as the white wasn't available on Amazon = ( All NZXT. I'll see how it looks and work accordingly










Sweet, have fun with your new parts!


----------



## RojoNinja

140mm fan and rams came today, didn't come with the right screws.. So had to salvage 2 screws rom the innermost 120mm fan hooked up to the H50, and do them diagonally.

And not really noticing a huge difference from 8 to 16gigs of ram.

Edit: Next step (potentially): crossfire my GPU.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RojoNinja*


140mm fan and rams came today, didn't come with the right screws.. So had to salvage 2 screws rom the innermost 120mm fan hooked up to the H50, and do them diagonally.

And not really noticing a huge difference from 8 to 16gigs of ram.

Edit: Next step (potentially): crossfire my GPU.


you will notice a bigger difference with ram using video editing/ or burning, or using photoshop and a few other programs.


----------



## chinaman25

Okay just finished building my first build with a Open box/refurb Phantom

I think there's something wrong with my front panel audio. When I plug my headphones in to them I hear static whenever my comp is loading something or I scroll up/down a page. However the audio connectors on back of the computer work just fine.

I've unplugged and plugged the HD Audio cable in but still nothing.


----------



## maxyme

did you try hd audio and normal audio connectors? if both fail then ask nzxt for a rma. my hdd light didn't work and they got it to me within a few weeks.


----------



## unit_86

Can I join?


----------



## iJustin

Wow, that looks nice. Nice scheme.


----------



## RojoNinja

I agree. It looks great!


----------



## Mirjalovic

Guys, can this fan fit into my phantom next to Thermaltake Frio OCK ? If not, is there any fans that can fit into my case ? thanks beforehand


----------



## maxyme

thats the smallest side pannel you'll find. and honestly just buy the thermaltake first and build it then if it fits its great and if it doesn't not too big of a loss unless w/ sli which then the side fan helps alot.


----------



## qlum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic*


Guys, can this fan fit into my phantom next to Thermaltake Frio OCK ? If not, is there any fans that can fit into my case ? thanks beforehand










in theory with the dust filter the space between the mobo and the back side of the case is 18.5cm the hight of this cooler is 15.84cm the fan you're using is 20 mm so it would fit with the 3mm dust filter in theory but it's very tight.
but you would be left with less than 5mm and a little more than 5mm without the dust filter


----------



## WALSRU

NZXT needs to start selling their own windowed panel already


----------



## chinesethunda

So... today I put in 6 blue LED sickleflow 2k rpm fans in my case.
I replaced the 2 side fans, replaced my heat sink fans, replaced the back fan, and put in a front fan, and put a nzxt case fan on my 5.25" bays as intake.

atm ambient temps is 27C for cores 1 and 3 and 22C and 24C for cores 2 and 4 with the fans on lowest speed


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RojoNinja;13793469*
> Hmm. I know I've read it before. But I can assume with absolute certainty, that the side 200mm fan won't fit with the H50. Correct? xD


The H50 will fit with two 120mm fans push/pull and a 200mm Nzxt fan on the side panel, you have to cut off the bottom left corner of the 120mm inside fan, as looked at from inside (if your'e small) the part where the head of res screw is. then fit a smaller screw on the hole thats left, or pull a silicon fan screw thru, or as i did just use the remaining 3 screws! It made no difference at all to my temps so I put it back in top....


----------



## image91

Finally got all my stuff last night = D
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5724/144cp.jpg

I'm completely in luvs with my case!!! Can't wait to finish it with the final touches. Everything is up and running but won't throw up any pics til it's completely finished unfortunately. That's for all the help and support guys = )


----------



## maxyme

i love getting all the computer parts in the mail. it feels like Christmas lol


----------



## image91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxyme*


i love getting all the computer parts in the mail. it feels like Christmas lol


That it does my friend = )
I was little a little kid in a candy store on a real...
My HD isn't showing up as a storage but it's in the Hardware listing and set as Sata 2. Idk what's going on = ( Using the SSD as boot drive. Can anyone think of something that might be causing it? Thanks = P


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *image91*


That it does my friend = )
I was little a little kid in a candy store on a real...
My HD isn't showing up as a storage but it's in the Hardware listing and set as Sata 2. Idk what's going on = ( Using the SSD as boot drive. Can anyone think of something that might be causing it? Thanks = P


Is it formatted or is there data on it that you want?
If there's no data on it you can usually find it under control panel > system and security > create and format hard disk partitions


----------



## maxyme

yea he's right you might need to create a main partion


----------



## image91

Hmm, it says Selected Disks : Disk 0
They;re asking what partition style to use, MBR or GPT.
Guessing the MBR is the better go?


----------



## maxyme

there should be one drive that says something along the lines of unallocated

don't reformat the main drive or you'll lose windows and everything on it.


----------



## image91

Okay, so I cancelled the previous prompt and now I see Disk 0, Unknown 953 GB or w/e Unallocated and Not Initialized. Should I Initialize it?


----------



## maxyme

That's the 1tb drive you didn't see right? So yea format it for however big it is.


----------



## image91

Okay, so I Initialized it and they're now saying that it is "Online" but it's still not under Hard Disk Drives in My Computer. They're asking if to convert it to "GPT Disk" It's still unallocated.

Edit: They're now* saying that it's online.
Think I got it. It's now Drive B:


----------



## Sickpuppy

Sry to brake into your discussion but update


----------



## maxyme

Omg I want to mod my case so.bad lol. But first want to save up for a few more components


----------



## WALSRU

More a work of art than computer sickpuppy


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *image91;13822901*
> Finally got all my stuff last night = D
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5724/144cp.jpg
> 
> I'm completely in luvs with my case!!! Can't wait to finish it with the final touches. Everything is up and running but won't throw up any pics til it's completely finished unfortunately. That's for all the help and support guys = )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13823012*
> i love getting all the computer parts in the mail. it feels like Christmas lol


I know exactly how you guys feel. Even my 1SG and Commander seem to be excited to see what the Amazon/NewEgg/TigerDirect Santa has brought for me today. Everything has made it here to Afghanistan so far except on GPU and the OCZ Vertex 3. Starting to get a little edgy. I'm sure those guys across the border in Pakistan have something to do with it. Maybe trying to figure out how to make an IED out of it. I smell F***ery on the wind LOL. Seriously though, waiting on the SSD to start really getting into the build. Paint is done although nowhere near to my expectations and really not deserving of wearing the TiCKLER brand; however, in my defense, I was fighting the Afghanistan winds and severe heat trying to hurry and get it painted and back inside. The unfortunate part about being inside is that I think it's going to be 1 to 2 weeks for the paint to dry due to the constant running of the ACU. Makes it extremely humid in here. Figured after 48 hours of dry time it would be fine but several severe smudges in the paint before I realized it wasn't fully cured yet. When I do post pics of the interior please take that into consideration. After I redeploy back to the homefront, I'll strip it and repaint it to a level it deserves. Motherboard, Memory, Seven 1TB Barracuda's, CPU and Megahalems are installed. Just waiting on shipment of the SSD and paint to cure a little more before I start running wires and I'll finish and post pics.


----------



## RojoNinja

Hngh. Ordered another Sapphire Radeon HD 5570, this time with hdmi. Crossfire here I come! *dies from spending more money*


----------



## Point Blank Rob

crossfire 5570? is it not more cost effect to get like a gtx 560 or something?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

finnaly i have received the case, here s some picture of the case with some parts in it, still need to buy a vga







but for now i will have to play along with my 9500 . Plus im playing with some cabel management at this time.


----------



## maxyme

wow nice. i love the color scheme. green, grey and silver. don't know if you intended that but it looks really cool.
what gfx card u going to get


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13833849*
> wow nice. i love the color scheme. green, grey and silver. don't know if you intended that but it looks really cool.
> what gfx card u going to get


probably 570 0r 580 if i have the money







, glad you like the build. the truth is that the mobo i fell in love with it because of its unusual colour scheme. I didn't really thought of the colour scheme but i agree with you it looks great.

i just received it yesterday and im already thinking of modding the mesh to make the holes a bit bigger


----------



## maxyme

like it just goes well with the black phantom.
nice x58








if you get a radeon 6950 its a lot cheaper than a 570 and about the same performance drivers are worse tho, and you lose cuda encoding.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxyme;13834008*
> like it just goes well with the black phantom.
> nice x58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you get a radeon 6950 its a lot cheaper than a 570 and about the same performance drivers are worse tho, and you lose cuda encoding.


thanks i will give it a look


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i have mounted a xigmatek 200mm fan in the side can you tell if the xigmatek pull air or pushes it out? because i think that how its configured is to pull air out as it can't be as an intake. plus i hate when there's no indication on the fan where is the air flow


----------



## TruSkillzZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13834393*
> i have mounted a xigmatek 200mm fan in the side can you tell if the xigmatek pull air or pushes it out? because i think that how its configured is to pull air out as it can't be as an intake. plus i hate when there's no indication on the fan where is the air flow


take a piece of paper and stick it in front of the fan and see which way the paper goes. that will def. show you if your pulling or pushin


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13834393*
> i have mounted a xigmatek 200mm fan in the side can you tell if the xigmatek pull air or pushes it out? because i think that how its configured is to pull air out as it can't be as an intake. plus i hate when there's no indication on the fan where is the air flow


If you are looking at the inside of the case panel and you can see the lead wires, it's set up to pull air in.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13834393*
> i have mounted a xigmatek 200mm fan in the side can you tell if the xigmatek pull air or pushes it out? because i think that how its configured is to pull air out as it can't be as an intake. plus i hate when there's no indication on the fan where is the air flow


look at the fan blades, the leading edge of the blade grabs air and sweeps it in the direction of the trailing edge of the blade. so in the picture below the air would be going to the left.


----------



## Oblivion77

how do you mount a SSD with this case?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oblivion77;13835695*
> how do you mount a SSD with this case?


Here perhaps?


----------



## Lost Prophet

Well I saw this thread and decided to register here just to post in it







I forgot to take a lot of pictures while I was building my new comp a little while back, but here is the finished product (first picture is the only one I got from when I was actually putting it together lol)

I have all the fan spots filled except for the side 200mm, because it won't fit with the H50 cooler, and I got the blue LED lighting kit for the inside. Although right now I'm seriously considering doing a full fan swap, putting in all red LED fans to replace the existing ones.


----------



## Oblivion77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13836432*
> Here perhaps?


Were you able to screw it on there?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oblivion77;13836695*
> Were you able to screw it on there?


If you have a 2.5" to 3.5" adapter mount it in the hdd bay next to the psu, thats what i went for. Had an adapter from the nzxt lexa s, im surprised they dont supply one with the phantom


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oblivion77;13836695*
> Were you able to screw it on there?


Yes its screwed on top right as you look the top left has a small bit of blutak, its firmly in.


----------



## Oblivion77

I'm having a hard time trying to mount my SSD (OCZ agility 3) the mounting holes on the SSD are too small for the NZXT screws.


----------



## LPRaver89

My ssd came with mounting screws, and the HDD slider/thingys have holes in the bottom for you to screw them into.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13836671*
> Well I saw this thread and decided to register here just to post in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a lot of pictures while I was building my new comp a little while back, but here is the finished product (first picture is the only one I got from when I was actually putting it together lol)
> 
> I have all the fan spots filled except for the side 200mm, because it won't fit with the H50 cooler, and I got the blue LED lighting kit for the inside. Although right now I'm seriously considering doing a full fan swap, putting in all red LED fans to replace the existing ones.


How are you liking that fan controller, I have been thinking about getting one and have had a hard time finding one that is decent and has a touch screen.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13838216*
> How are you liking that fan controller, I have been thinking about getting one and have had a hard time finding one that is decent and has a touch screen.


Its pretty good once you disable the touch beep sounds, thank god there was an option for that. My only gripe is that it only supports 5 fans. Also the temp sensor wires can get a little crazy if you dont tape them down, and it only comes with enough tape for the sensors themselves.

But all in all it works well and is easy to use. Theres higher-end NZXT fan controllers that have screens too. This one was only like 30 bucks but it was worth it imo


----------



## gottistar

Hey fellas , i was always keen to build custom kit, im on holidays, what a better time to build it...im happy with the end result......i upgraded from the corsair nautilas 500 which i bought years and years ago.......out with old in with the new.....comments welcome....

waterblock----EK
reservoir

EK
radiator

Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Black
pump

Swiftech MCP655
Tubes

3/8 tubing
Zalman corrosion colant

the first few pics are what i had, then what i have got....i have some pics with "white LEDS" on and some off...the case is a mixture of white LEDS and purple neons..


----------



## Lost Prophet

^ Sweet looking setup.

Btw has anyone got any pictures or seen a black Phantom with red led fans or the red led kit? I searched everywhere and found pretty much every color besides red. Newegg also recently put up a 200mm red led fan from NZXT but there are no pics yet.


----------



## Oblivion77

I ran into another problem while setting up my rig. The 4 pin molex that is used to power the fan controller has 1 of the wires pulled out. Can it run with only 3 connected?


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oblivion77*


I ran into another problem while setting up my rig. The 4 pin molex that is used to power the fan controller has 1 of the wires pulled out. Can it run with only 3 connected?


It has one pulled out? Might want to RMA if its not there at all. If its there, there should be two tabs on the mole pin. Use something to flip it up, and insert it back into the casing.


----------



## LPRaver89

Those 4 pin molex cables are nothing but crap with every single thing i have used... I frequently have to put the pins back into the plastic housings.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i checked the fan and it pushes out :/ i really wanted to be as an intake, but not a big deal.

can someone suggest me how is the best fan positions, for now mine are like this:

2 top 200 mm are blowing out + the side 200 and the rear 120 are blowing out.
and i only have 3 for intake the front 140 and the side 120mm

can you suggest me if there is a better combination?


----------



## pyzzen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


i checked the fan and it pushes out :/ i really wanted to be as an intake, but not a big deal.

can someone suggest me how is the best fan positions, for now mine are like this:

2 top 200 mm are blowing out + the side 200 and the rear 120 are blowing out.
and i only have 3 for intake the front 140 and the side 120mm

can you suggest me if there is a better combination?


Change the side 200mm to intake.


----------



## jincuteguy

I'm looking for a new case to replace my old CM Cosmos S case soon. I have three in mind: the Phantom, Raven 2, or Corsair 600T white. So I'm just wondering why did you guys go with the Phantom instead of the 600T (white or black) and Raven 2?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyzzen*


Change the side 200mm to intake.


i cant because the xigamatek fan is only set to push out :/


----------



## MrFuzz

Is it possible in anyway to fit an RX360 rad up the top? Or is the rad simply too thick?


----------



## Oblivion77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13840735*
> It has one pulled out? Might want to RMA if its not there at all. If its there, there should be two tabs on the mole pin. Use something to flip it up, and insert it back into the casing.


Thanks for the advice, what kind of tool can I use to do this?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13842241*
> i cant because the *xigamatek fan is only set to push out* :/


huh?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13842241*
> i cant because the xigamatek fan is only set to push out :/


Is This what you have? When I was looking at 200mm fans I noticed that it only had mounts on one side so i stayed away from it. You can use zip ties or string if you really wanted to.


----------



## moonmanas

Think that's about it for now, it,s wearing it's summer attire. Winter will have the Ram Cooler removed and standard Nzxt fans on the H50....but who knows as am3+ boards now out!


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy;13842079*
> I'm looking for a new case to replace my old CM Cosmos S case soon. I have three in mind: the Phantom, Raven 2, or Corsair 600T white. So I'm just wondering why did you guys go with the Phantom instead of the 600T (white or black) and Raven 2?


can't speak for anyone else but I got the Phantom because I dislike the box-like designs of most cases and prefer the sleek contours

the black phantom is like the batmobile of cases


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13845013*
> can't speak for anyone else but I got the Phantom because I dislike the box-like designs of most cases and prefer the sleek contours
> 
> the black phantom is like the batmobile of cases


But if you're running SLI / Xfire, isn't the Raven 2 has better cooling performance?

And also, doesn't the corsair 600T white look better than the Phantom? The 600T has contour also.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy;13845092*
> But if you're running SLI / Xfire, isn't the Raven 2 has better cooling performance?
> 
> And also, doesn't the corsair 600T white look better than the Phantom? The 600T has contour also.


The raven 2 is a pretty nice case. It has those windows unlike the phantom so if that really matters to you then go for it. I wouldnt say it has better cooling performance tho

the phantom has that built in fan controller as well.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13844938*
> Is This what you have? When I was looking at 200mm fans I noticed that it only had mounts on one side so i stayed away from it. You can use zip ties or string if you really wanted to.


um no, but i was a bit stupid lol, it does sucks air its an intake


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

this is my final build for now the vga will be changed in the next 2/3 moths more. here a some pics:


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Can someone give me some pointers on doing a custom loop on my sig rig? Would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13845147*
> The raven 2 is a pretty nice case. It has those windows unlike the phantom so if that really matters to you then go for it. I wouldnt say it has better cooling performance tho
> 
> the phantom has that built in fan controller as well.


Um are you sure? From every reviews I've seen, the Raven 2 has the best cooling performance. Not sure why ppl went for the Phantom except for the look.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy;13846193*
> Um are you sure? From every reviews I've seen, the Raven 2 has the best cooling performance. Not sure why ppl went for the Phantom except for the look.


Because the raven 2 just came out.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinesethunda

i mounted my kingston ssd just fine with the nzxt screws on the hdd mounts


----------



## maxyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13846726*
> Because the raven 2 just came out.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


you mean raven 3 right? because raven 2 has been out for a year or so.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13845484*
> um no, but i was a bit stupid lol, it does sucks air its an intake


Well judging by your pictures it appears to be almost the same thing just a different color. I was referring to the fact that the mounts are only on one side.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy;13846193*
> Um are you sure? From every reviews I've seen, the Raven 2 has the best cooling performance. Not sure why ppl went for the Phantom except for the look.


idk what you read but I've seen a pretty mixed reaction to that cases air cooling performance


----------



## matty_AFC

love it


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxyme*


you mean raven 3 right? because raven 2 has been out for a year or so.


Yes I meant 3. I don't really care what the case is so much as the dimensions. The phantom is huge inside. If the bitfenix cases were easier to get in usa then I might have gotten the collossus.

In order to fit my h2o setup in a case I need more room than the raven 3 can provide. Plus the raven 3 is ugly. If you like the raven isn't their a raven club thread?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxyme

I'm not the one that started talking about it but just corrected you on 3


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxyme*


I'm not the one that started talking about it but just corrected you on 3


Sorry the part about the go to the raven thread was directed at the other guy. I think the same response would be received going in the sandy bridge club telling them they are dumb and should have waited for bulldozer. It is rude.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Well judging by your pictures it appears to be almost the same thing just a different color. I was referring to the fact that the mounts are only on one side.


yes they are on one side but its made to sucks air i tested it with some paper and it sucked it to the side. the only thing im afraid is the grill holes are too small and aren't letting to much air to be sucked


----------



## kelvinblade

hi, i have a phantom case and i bought another nzxt 200 fan to put at the top.
the fan came with a splitter.

back switch > splitter > 2 top led fans (both stays on, led doesnt turn off)
back switch > splitter > 1 top led fan (works for either fan, led able to switch on and off)

i am not sure what im doing wrong. please help.

is there something wrong with the splitter or is the switch only for 1 fan? thanks


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinblade;13851302*
> hi, i have a phantom case and i bought another nzxt 200 fan to put at the top.
> the fan came with a splitter.
> 
> back switch > splitter > 2 top led fans (both stays on, led doesnt turn off)
> back switch > splitter > 1 top led fan (works for either fan, led able to switch on and off)
> 
> i am not sure what im doing wrong. please help.
> 
> is there something wrong with the splitter or is the switch only for 1 fan? thanks


The large 3 pin 12v molex is the power input for the fan controller. It supports output via the small 3 pin fans only. Most fans come as small 3 pin with a adapter to make it a large 3 pin.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DePontee

Ok, so everything is in the computer except for the SSD, 2nd GPU and 2nd BluRay Burner because they are currently MIA (Still think some bomb-maker in Pakistan has them LOL). Below are the pics but I have a pretty crappy camera so I did the best I could. At 4.9GHz I started having minor heat issues but stable (of course there are 7 hard drives generating heat but they have to stay because I store a lot of data). Got it up to 5.2GHz with the heat issues but stable and then 5.3GHz and it loaded windows but was having stability problems. It seems to work best at 4.8GHz so that is probably where it will stay until I have time to tweak it a little, but not too bad for air cooled. I'm very happy with the Sandy Bridge platform.

Looking like a computer. I was going for a polished aluminum look on the interior.









Everything in and wires run (waiting on SSD, 2nd GPU and 2nd BluRay Burner)









Still need to changed out the red LED on the power supply but everything else has been changed to green.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13848760*
> idk what you read but I've seen a pretty mixed reaction to that cases air cooling performance


Yea well it's hard for me to decide on which case to buy. If i get the Raven 2 I know the reason will mainly be the cooling performance. But if the Raven 2 performance is good but not that far ahead of the other cases then I wouldn't get it cause it doesn't look as good as the Phantom or the Corsair 600T white.

Right now I don't know which one to get between RAven 2, 600T white, or Phantom. Which one would you recommended and why? Also what about the performance of the Phantom or 600T


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13850767*
> Yes I meant 3. I don't really care what the case is so much as the dimensions. The phantom is huge inside. If the bitfenix cases were easier to get in usa then I might have gotten the collossus.
> 
> In order to fit my h2o setup in a case I need more room than the raven 3 can provide. Plus the raven 3 is ugly. If you like the raven isn't their a raven club thread?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


for water cooling the phantoms not the best case if you want to keep both rads internal


----------



## Lost Prophet

I removed the front door off my phantom...it's not technically removable but I just snapped it off. The great thing is its magnetic so it will stay up even without the hinge. I did this so I could get a better view of the fan controller


----------



## xioros

Updates on my Phantom

Sidepanel window mod,
Lighting
painting


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13857287*
> I removed the front door off my phantom...it's not technically removable but I just snapped it off. The great thing is its magnetic so it will stay up even without the hinge. I did this so I could get a better view of the fan controller


If you take the front cover off there is some screw at the top/bottom unscrew them door comes off no need to break


----------



## WALSRU

All these people with side windows . . . dang it I'm going to have to do one myself. Looks amazing!


----------



## chinesethunda

I actually have a fan on the side, is everyone with the side panels doing watercooling? or is the side fan just that useless?


----------



## qlum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13857529*
> I actually have a fan on the side, is everyone with the side panels doing watercooling? or is the side fan just that useless?


the side fan is great just look at the gpu temps when you turn it up or down in the fan controller


----------



## chinesethunda

true, it helps my gpu temps a little, although it doesnt help my CPU temps much. do you guys have it as an intake or exhaust?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13858669*
> true, it helps my gpu temps a little, although it doesnt help my CPU temps much. do you guys have it as an intake or exhaust?


intake


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros;13857328*
> Updates on my Phantom
> 
> Sidepanel window mod,
> Lighting
> painting


So with that big cooler, if you install a fan on the side panel where the cpu cooler is located, can it still fit when you close the side panel?


----------



## chinesethunda

afaik the side fan will fit but without the filter, so if you put the filter on the outside, it might work, but its just lots of work


----------



## thrasherht

I redid all my cables in my phantom today, they look so much better then they did before.

here are a few pictures of before and after.
Before








After









I also did a little prototyping with a cover for the small hard drive cage area. here is what I came up with.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


true, it helps my gpu temps a little, although it doesnt help my CPU temps much. do you guys have it as an intake or exhaust?


Helps a lot with my top card. Both run within 2C of each other. Intake


----------



## chinesethunda

okay I have mine running as an intake atm and it runs pretty well. I had ordered a NZXT 200mm fan and i hear like a clicking sound kinda. not really a clicking sound but it sounds like a fan blade is hitting something but idk what it is its not the filter. I have it on the outside of the case tho and it is hooked up to the back case fan plug. could it be that it doesnt have enough power


----------



## RojoNinja

Blargh. NZXT still hasn't sent me the replacement part... its been nearly 3 weeks. Sent an inquiry...


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RojoNinja;13864465*
> Blargh. NZXT still hasn't sent me the replacement part... its been nearly 3 weeks. Sent an inquiry...


Calm down, your probably not at the top of their lists. Be god damn patient it will arrive mine took 5 weeks. After all the replacement parts don't cost you a penny.


----------



## chinesethunda

great... o well i guess i can live without a top fan for a while, lol


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13866072*
> great... o well i guess i can live without a top fan for a while, lol


I just bought aftermarket fans to replace all of the stock nzxt ones...the airflow is a lot better now


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13869025*
> I just bought aftermarket fans to replace all of the stock nzxt ones...the airflow is a lot better now


What fans did you get?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Ohhhh yeah... Im getting a some new parts in soon. Nzxt is hooking this brother up.... new build coming soon.


----------



## pyzzen

Finally some pictures so add me to the list!









Though it's my first time uploading pictures so please comment if they are to big, small or not watchable for some reason.

http://imageshack.us/g/12/dsc0377cjk.jpg/

The cable management on the backside isn't the most beautiful but noone will see it anyways.

Next up is a new cpu cooler, the H2O 920 or the H80, a ssd, paint the dvd burner black, get another top fan and paint both red and last sleeve all the cables. And here I want your opinion. I'm not sure what colour I want on the sleeve. I was thinking about all black, all red or black with some red in it. To show what I mean about the black & red I'll go with |||| on the 8-pin, ||| on the 6-pin and so on. What do you think?


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyzzen*


Finally some pictures so add me to the list!









Though it's my first time uploading pictures so please comment if they are to big, small or not watchable for some reason.


















































































The cable management on the backside isn't the most beautiful but noone will see it anyways.

Next up is a new cpu cooler, the H2O 920 or the H80, a ssd, paint the dvd burner black, get another top fan and paint both red and last sleeve all the cables. And here I want your opinion. I'm not sure what colour I want on the sleeve. I was thinking about all black, all red or black with some red in it. To show what I mean about the black & red I'll go with |||| on the 8-pin, ||| on the 6-pin and so on. What do you think?









Edit: Great, pictures are not showing. What can I have done wrong? I used the "Insert Image" but I can't see any pictures. Or does it take some time for them to be uploaded?


Go to imageshack (dot) us and upload them there all at once. Then use a forum link and post here.
Don't worry about resizing as the forum automatically resizes I believe.


----------



## pyzzen

http://imageshack.us/g/12/dsc0377cjk.jpg/

Here's the pictures.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyzzen*


http://imageshack.us/g/12/dsc0377cjk.jpg/

Here's the pictures.










Im curious as to how you mounted the smaller bay upside down like that.... did you drill holes?


----------



## chinesethunda

i replaced all the smaller nzxt fans with aftermarket ones, but the 200mm ones i used their brand

also how did you get the bottom fans to stay? I can't seem to find a way to mount my 120mm fans to the bottom without drilling holes


----------



## pyzzen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Im curious as to how you mounted the smaller bay upside down like that.... did you drill holes?


I used Scotch 3M Tape.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyzzen*


I used Scotch 3M Tape.


Clever, I didnt think to try that.


----------



## chinesethunda

too bad i have 3 hdds otherwise i would try that. so how did you other fellow nzxt phantom owners install the bottom fan(s)?


----------



## Squiffy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


just wanted to let you guys know that you cant use the BitFenix Spectre Fan 200mm on the side door if you have a silver arrow installed.


Just to check, aside from the issues with the cooler, the spectre 200mm fit fine? Was thinking about getting one for my Vulcan which uses the same mounts.


----------



## chinesethunda

whats wrong with the nzxt 200mm fans? i had 2 extras that i ordered


----------



## RojoNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13865728*
> Calm down, your probably not at the top of their lists. Be god damn patient it will arrive mine took 5 weeks. After all the replacement parts don't cost you a penny.


Oh wow. 5 weeks o_o...


----------



## chinesethunda

they said mine will be shipped in 1-5 days lolwonder when i lget it


----------



## Nytehawk

Wait, aren't the bottom holes 120mm? I bought 2 fans with filters to put on the bottom.


----------



## RojoNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13874021*
> they said mine will be shipped in 1-5 days lolwonder when i lget it


Exactly.. That's what they said.


----------



## unit_86

Here is back off my pc but now i have 2 ssd's and a different fan controller



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

How did u mount the hd there?


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13876453*
> How did u mount the hd there?


Probably tape. I would imagine lots of vibration.


----------



## chinesethunda

no outer casing?


----------



## pyzzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13871986*
> also how did you get the bottom fans to stay? I can't seem to find a way to mount my 120mm fans to the bottom without drilling holes


I used some metalwire that I got from my dad.


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyzzen;13877054*
> I used some metalwire that I got from my dad.


do the holes not line up with 120mm fans?


----------



## DePontee

Still can't get the 5.3GHz stable. I'm pretty sure 5.2GHz is as high as this chip will go. They say only about 15% of them will go above 5.0GHz so I consider myself lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy;13842079*
> I'm looking for a new case to replace my old CM Cosmos S case soon. I have three in mind: the Phantom, Raven 2, or Corsair 600T white. So I'm just wondering why did you guys go with the Phantom instead of the 600T (white or black) and Raven 2?


You were asking why we go with a Phantom. I did because I was looking at the air cooling properties and with marks like these, I'm happy I did. Can the Raven do it too? I can't tell you for certain, but I know the Phantom can. So, until I find a better case to work with, I'll continue to use Phantoms for my builds.

Booted and stable but running in high 70s and peaking at 81C in Prime95 with all 8 cores loaded.









Booted but not stable enough to stress test.


----------



## pyzzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;13877234*
> do the holes not line up with 120mm fans?


Both yes and no.

On the picture below (sorry for crap quality) you will see that I've drawn lines with red and green. The holes connected by the red lines up with the 120mm fan holes but the green once does not line up.


----------



## Nytehawk

Are you running that thing @5.0 24/7 in Afghanistan, on AIR?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyzzen;13877523*
> Both yes and no.
> 
> On the picture below (sorry for crap quality) you will see that I've drawn lines with red and green. The holes connected by the red lines up with the 120mm fan holes but the green once does not line up.


I see, I think I'm perfectly okay with running my fans with 2 screws each. I'll see what I can pull off.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;13869161*
> What fans did you get?


I got all red LED coolermasters except for the one front 140mm is a xigmatek


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;13877525*
> Are you running that thing @5.0 24/7 in Afghanistan, on AIR?
> 
> Sure am Nytehawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except when I'm not in the room. I shut it down when I head out because there are too many spikes, brownouts and blackouts from the generator and I don't want it to get ruined. I live in a shipping container that has been converted into a sleeping area so it's not very hard for the AC to keep it cool enough.
> Tested it with 3DMark and scored just above 68,000 for the CPU, just over 15,000 for the GPU (still waiting for second card until then this will be the bottleneck) and overall score of 19,219. The heat did climb to 74C though. I have Crysis 2 here but haven't tried it out yet because I know I'll want to keep playing and I just haven't really had the time to yet. I'm also waiting for Bioshock 2, Jericho, Metro 2033, and Mass Effect 2 to get here. I know, old games but I haven't played them yet because back home I have 5 little girls that require my attention. Once the games get here though, I'll really put it to the test. Also can't wait to see how it looks on the dual ASUS 23" IPS monitors.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

do you know the top 200mm led one at what rpm runs

plus what do you recommend for a 140mm front fan
i have an erocool shark but i don't know if it's defect because at full rpm it makes a hell lot of noise


----------



## Cranky000

Thought i would make my 200th post here =] being that this is the part i am most excited about.... 1) beautiful, particularly "SICKPUPPY"'s honeycomb mod... which i am going to take inspiration from

2) quick question, the fans that come with the case is it gunna be awkward to change the LED color in them ? i wanna change them from blue to red


----------



## Rowey

lol at people complaining about shipping times from nzxt. They don't charge you anything and yet people complain?

And you can buy red led 200mm fans from nzxt themselves if you want. but if you want to change them yourself, shouldn't be too hard. Silomatic did and it looked pretty simple.


----------



## chinesethunda

i changed all of the 120mm fans with blue LED coolermaster sickleflow fans, put a fan in the 5.25" bays, and now im tempted to put one on the bottom, although idk what effect it would have if at all


----------



## TheChillburger

To any other owners here, have you had any luck putting in a Corsair H50/H60/H70?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChillburger;13879719*
> To any other owners here, have you had any luck putting in a Corsair H50/H60/H70?


Scan through the thread and you will see a lot of Phantoms with the H50. Not sure about the other two though. Look two posts up from yours and Rowey has one.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000;13878858*
> Thought i would make my 200th post here =] being that this is the part i am most excited about.... 1) beautiful, particularly "SICKPUPPY"'s honeycomb mod... which i am going to take inspiration from
> 
> 2) quick question, the fans that come with the case is it gunna be awkward to change the LED color in them ? i wanna change them from blue to red


I didn't change the LEDs out on my fans choosing instead to go with no LEDs on the fans and use LED lightstrips. However, when I was contemplating doing it, I realized it was pretty much a snip, solder and reglue the new ones in. Hope that helps....And by the way, love the quote in your signature. I'm Curahee-Band of Brothers Coin #100 from when I was their Career Counselor 2000-2001.


----------



## Cranky000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13879842*
> I didn't change the LEDs out on my fans choosing instead to go with no LEDs on the fans and use LED lightstrips. However, when I was contemplating doing it, I realized it was pretty much a snip, solder and reglue the new ones in. Hope that helps....And by the way, love the quote in your signature. I'm Curahee-Band of Brothers Coin #100 from when I was their Career Counselor 2000-2001.


Awesome man, (+net points) yeh im thinking about doing it i dont want to have to buy then then buy them all again... in red..

Seem like a waste of money, ive grown up with a electritian dad so i should be able to do i just didnt know if they were a fixed chassis or anything...

Cheers guys


----------



## Rowey

DePontee is right, any 120mm radiator will fit where a 120mm fan goes.

Look:


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13879924*
> DePontee is right, any 120mm radiator will fit where a 120mm fan goes.
> 
> Look:


Never get tired of looking at your rig. The blue theme looks great inside, especially with those cables...So Jealous!


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000;13879908*
> Awesome man, (+net points) yeh im thinking about doing it i dont want to have to buy then then buy them all again... in red..
> 
> Seem like a waste of money, ive grown up with a electritian dad so i should be able to do i just didnt know if they were a fixed chassis or anything...
> 
> Cheers guys


If you have electricity experience, you will see what I mean about snip, solder and reglue. Should be too easy for you and save you some $$$


----------



## TheChillburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13879924*
> DePontee is right, any 120mm radiator will fit where a 120mm fan goes.
> 
> Look:


Nice! If only my Asus mobo didn't have a stupid power connector at the top. I'm considering an H50/equivalent when I do my next build in 2012


----------



## Rowey

Thanks man! Love getting compliments about my work.

Here it is all done for now:


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChillburger;13879969*
> Nice! If only my Asus mobo didn't have a stupid power connector at the top. I'm considering an H50/equivalent when I do my next build in 2012


Every board has a power connector at the top. The H50 will still go, look:


----------



## Cranky000

very nice guys very nice =]

Edit 1: I was really wanting to go for a H70 caus i worry about running too hot..., what are your reviews of the H50


----------



## Rowey

H70 is ok, much better radiator than the H50. If your just running a standard overclock with decent volts then you only want a H50 really. Nothing really overheats with a H50 unless you got like 1.5v going to your chip. Then you should be look at the H70. However in terms of looks i much prefer the H50.


----------



## Cranky000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13880074*
> H70 is ok, much better radiator than the H50. If your just running a standard overclock with decent volts then you only want a H50 really. Nothing really overheats with a H50 unless you got like 1.5v going to your chip. Then you should be look at the H70. However in terms of looks i much prefer the H50.


Thats what i was thinking, caus just by naked eye it looks like the 200mm top fan might fit with the H50 which ive been told it struggles with the H70 have to fit it a certain way or something....

i dunno i like the look of both i just need cool


----------



## TheChillburger

My problem is that the cable for that particular connector is pretty short on my PSU, So I can only run it around the front instead of from behind. I'm going to have a look at it tonight to make sure it isn't wound around something.


----------



## Anden702

Im about to buy this case, and im standing between the White and Black, Now all my hardware is Black/Red.

Personally i think the White one looks best just standing, but the black looks best inside, with my hardware. Have any1 tried to make a mod with Black case and red lightning?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anden702*


Im about to buy this case, and im standing between the White and Black, Now all my hardware is Black/Red.

Personally i think the White one looks best just standing, but the black looks best inside, with my hardware. Have any1 tried to make a mod with Black case and red lightning?


There are a few really nice Black Phantoms with red lighting in this thread. You just have to scan through to find them. Black with red certainly is appealing. If you like the white exterior but the black interior, buy a white one and paint the interior black. That would certainly be an original. Haven't seen that done yet.


----------



## Anden702

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DePontee*


There are a few really nice Black Phantoms with red lighting in this thread. You just have to scan through to find them. Black with red certainly is appealing. If you like the white exterior but the black interior, buy a white one and paint the interior black. That would certainly be an original. Haven't seen that done yet.


I feel like white with red light would look weird.
I've been looking at the special edition Black with orange stripes, but its not in stock for 2 weeks where i am. But i guess if i take the black one, it wouldnt be very hard to paint the stripes orange myself? Would it be enough if i taped it up and just sprayed the stripes, or would i have to do other things aswell?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anden702*


I feel like white with red light would look weird.
I've been looking at the special edition Black with orange stripes, but its not in stock for 2 weeks where i am. But i guess if i take the black one, it wouldnt be very hard to paint the stripes orange myself? Would it be enough if i taped it up and just sprayed the stripes, or would i have to do other things aswell?


For the exterior on mine, I taped everything off and airbrushed it. The front and top come off easily without tools, just snap right off. No issues. The interior however, was a nightmare to tape off everything that I didn't want overspray to contaminate. Would love to see what you do to yours when you get it.


----------



## Anden702

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DePontee*


For the exterior on mine, I taped everything off and airbrushed it. The front and top come off easily without tools, just snap right off. No issues. The interior however, was a nightmare to tape off everything that I didn't want overspray to contaminate. Would love to see what you do to yours when you get it.


Ill post pics, i get the case friday if im lucky, and the hardware saturday. But got an exam on monday, so might first be after, but ill post.

And did you airbrush with an actual airbrush pistol, or just a spraypaint in a can?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anden702*


Ill post pics, i get the case friday if im lucky, and the hardware saturday. But got an exam on monday, so might first be after, but ill post.

And did you airbrush with an actual airbrush pistol, or just a spraypaint in a can?


Exterior was done with airbrush and compressor. The polished aluminum interior was rattle can because I couldn't find it in airbrush paints. The green interior components were done with airbrush and compressor but prior to install. And contrary to what others may say about painting cables, you will note that my SATA cables are also painted green. You just have to make sure you use a nylon paint like for car seat repairs. That way, they can still flex. My art airbrush setup is fairly expensive (I think I have about $800 into it) but you can get a decent entry level setup for about $100 or so. If you do a lot of painting it's worth it. The only thing that sucked was having to lug the footlocker it's in around from the states to here. Before I go home, I'll just pay the hundred bucks to ship it home...LOL.


----------



## DePontee

Just did a test. More for my own curiosity but might be helpful to some of you that are trying to decide if the Phantom is worth the money.

My case is set up with all fan slots taken. 2X200mm NZXT silent fans on top (exhaust), 2X120mm Cooler Masters on side (intake), 1X120mm Cooler Master in back (exhaust), 1X200mm Xigmatek on side (intake), and 1X120mm NZXT on front (intake) (still waiting on the Apevia 140mm).

Also, keep in mind that this CPU is a 3.4GHz running at 5.0GHz so it is generating some heat at idle as are the 7 Barracuda HDD.

So, what I wanted to see is what would happen if I turned all the fan switches to low. Result after 15 minutes idle...CPU 37C...Socket 33C...Motherboard 32C

Next, I turned the fans to middle.
Result after 15 minutes idle...CPU 35C...Socket 31C...Motherboard 31C

Now to high.
Result after only 5 minutes...CPU 32C...Socket 30C...Motherboard 28C

Summary...the fan control and fan set up makes a difference. Even those few degrees while it is idling will help your board last longer. I think medium setting is a perfect balance between cooling and noise. Then when you are ready to game or bench, turn it up to high. Not sure if this will help anyone, but interesting to note.

Edit: Took the side off to see if that had any effect in helping cool. It had the opposite effect. Temps spiked quickly to over 42C. What that means is that this case was designed for cooling. Upset the dynamics by taking away the channeling of air and temps go up. Put the side back on to channel the air over the motherboard, Memory and CPU and temps went back down. I guess the days of me leaving the side panel off to help cool while I'm overclocking are over...LOL.


----------



## Anden702

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DePontee*


Exterior was done with airbrush and compressor. The polished aluminum interior was rattle can because I couldn't find it in airbrush paints. The green interior components were done with airbrush and compressor but prior to install. And contrary to what others may say about painting cables, you will note that my SATA cables are also painted green. You just have to make sure you use a nylon paint like for car seat repairs. That way, they can still flex. My art airbrush setup is fairly expensive (I think I have about $800 into it) but you can get a decent entry level setup for about $100 or so. If you do a lot of painting it's worth it. The only thing that sucked was having to lug the footlocker it's in around from the states to here. Before I go home, I'll just pay the hundred bucks to ship it home...LOL.


Guess ill have to invest in an airbrush then.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anden702*


Guess ill have to invest in an airbrush then.


Totally worth it in the long run. Plus, after you get some practice you can charge your friends to paint their computers. I did a friend's computer in Blue to Green shifting colors and he paid me $100. Then he paid me another $100 to add water droplets which takes time but not a lot of effort really. Total cost in paint ($4). Like I said, you can actually make some money doing it.


----------



## repiv89

I was thinking of getting this case just because it's so sexy, but from what I've read there have been problems with having an aftermarket cooler as well as a 200mm fan on the side panel. Anyone know if this has been fixed, and/or will my 212+ fit with any regular LED fan (ie the coolermaster 200m) or do I have to get the xigmatech 20mm one.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repiv89*


I was thinking of getting this case just because it's so sexy, but from what I've read there have been problems with having an aftermarket cooler as well as a 200mm fan on the side panel. Anyone know if this has been fixed, and/or will my 212+ fit with any regular LED fan (ie the coolermaster 200m) or do I have to get the xigmatech 20mm one.


I don't think the 20mm one would eve fit with the Hyper 212+. It could be a tight fit though.
But honestly, you don't really need the 200m side fan unless you're doing some hard OCing on your GPUs.


----------



## Rowey

212+ will fit with an Xigmatek 200mm on side panel.


----------



## Lost Prophet

What do you guys think about a carbon fiber phantom? I was thinking about getting some of this

http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber_Gunmetal_Titanium.html

and maybe this http://www.mnpctech.com/BrushedChromeFilm.html

to go along with an all red led setup on a black phantom. I think carbon fibering the plastic panels would look sick


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13885020*
> What do you guys think about a carbon fiber phantom? I was thinking about getting some of this
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber_Gunmetal_Titanium.html
> 
> and maybe this http://www.mnpctech.com/BrushedChromeFilm.html
> 
> to go along with an all red led setup on a black phantom. I think carbon fibering the plastic panels would look sick


I think you would have a hell of a job getting that on to the plastic contours, that chrome one would look good on the side panels, pity can't get it in UK or I would...


----------



## Anden702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13882418*
> Totally worth it in the long run. Plus, after you get some practice you can charge your friends to paint their computers. I did a friend's computer in Blue to Green shifting colors and he paid me $100. Then he paid me another $100 to add water droplets which takes time but not a lot of effort really. Total cost in paint ($4). Like I said, you can actually make some money doing it.


Sounds good.
Think i will start by painting it red like this one.

If it doesn't look good with the original black maybe ill paint it same way as that guy.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13885378*
> I think you would have a hell of a job getting that on to the plastic contours, that chrome one would look good on the side panels, pity can't get it in UK or I would...


They claim that the vinyls work fine on curved surfaces too I guess it would just be a matter of measurements and getting it to look good on there lol. I think I'm gonna go for the carbon fiber on the plastic top & front and see how good I can make it look

an all brushed silver phantom would be epic too


----------



## Rowey

Somebody's already done it. Cant remember the modders that did it though

EDIT: They did it right when the phantom first came out


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13886737*
> Somebody's already done it. Cant remember the modders that did it though
> 
> EDIT: They did it right when the phantom first came out


link?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13887245*
> link?


ES has plenty of carbonfiber accents. I think that you might be better off painting the carbon fiber look rather than using the vinyl...


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;13887477*
> ES has plenty of carbonfiber accents. I think that you might be better off painting the carbon fiber look rather than using the vinyl...


I was considering painting but if I'm gonna paint the case I'll just do the whole thing in chrome, I think it would look sweet in chrome with the black meshes and red LEDs


----------



## chinesethunda

how does the nzxt perform with the top fan as intake and the back top fan as exhaust? i have a hyper 212+ and was wondering if anyone has tested to see how the temps perform then


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13888021*
> how does the nzxt perform with the top fan as intake and the back top fan as exhaust? i have a hyper 212+ and was wondering if anyone has tested to see how the temps perform then


I would assume it would perform better with the top as exhaust since heat rises, but I haven't tested this


----------



## Rowey

Still can't find the guys who did it, remember seeing it the week i brought mine last year as soon as they came out.

Link

Quote:


> "The louvered grills were inspired by an exotic sports car. They look aggressive without compromising airflow. They were cnc milled from 1/5″ thick 6061 aluminum. We re-sprayed the Phantom with a "White Pearl Flake" Automotive paint by House of Kolor brand. You can see the Pearl flakes sparkle in person. We took laborious steps to carefully dismantle the chassis, clean and prep and then start a long time-consuming process of sanding prep, applying 3 full coats of paint, more multiple grit sanding between each coat, followed by 4 separate clear coats. This is followed by ample proper dry times and then the finishing touches of buffing with heavy cut compound followed by a final buff with swirl remover."


----------



## chinesethunda

that is super awesome! im tempted. still anyone know how the top fans front in/back out performs?


----------



## TruSkillzZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13888104*
> Still can't find the guys who did it, remember seeing it the week i brought mine last year as soon as they came out.
> 
> Link


think it was this company that first did it-- http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gottistar;13838731*
> Hey fellas , i was always keen to build custom kit, im on holidays, what a better time to build it...im happy with the end result......i upgraded from the corsair nautilas 500 which i bought years and years ago.......out with old in with the new.....comments welcome....
> 
> waterblock----EK
> reservoir
> 
> EK
> radiator
> 
> Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Black
> pump
> 
> Swiftech MCP655
> Tubes
> 
> 3/8 tubing
> Zalman corrosion colant
> 
> the first few pics are what i had, then what i have got....i have some pics with "white LEDS" on and some off...the case is a mixture of white LEDS and purple neons..


What Res is that? I like it alot


----------



## gottistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;13888187*
> What Res is that? I like it alot


http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_299&products_id=15053

Since that picture i have re-done the loop, i removed the hardrive cage to free up some space..happy now..and i cut to size a clear side...happy now...


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13887594*
> I was considering painting but if I'm gonna paint the case I'll just do the whole thing in chrome, I think it would look sweet in chrome with the black meshes and red LEDs


I think you are right.


----------



## chinesethunda

where do you guys put the hdds?


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13888278*
> where do you guys put the hdds?


Behind the Motherboard tray or in one of the 5.25" bays


----------



## nametagg

I'll be purchasing one of these soon and I have two questions.

Is the main hard drive cage removable? Eventually I'll want to put a 240 down there without modding.

Does anyone know someone who is wanting to part with their white phantom within the next two weeks?


----------



## chinesethunda

both hard drive cages are removable as you can see from some of the pics here


----------



## unit_86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13876510*
> Probably tape. I would imagine lots of vibration.


zip ties no vibration works great and when you put back cover on you cant see the hard drives or wires perfect if you ask me.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DePontee*


Still can't get the 5.3GHz stable. I'm pretty sure 5.2GHz is as high as this chip will go. They say only about 15% of them will go above 5.0GHz so I consider myself lucky.

You were asking why we go with a Phantom. I did because I was looking at the air cooling properties and with marks like these, I'm happy I did. Can the Raven do it too? I can't tell you for certain, but I know the Phantom can. So, until I find a better case to work with, I'll continue to use Phantoms for my builds.

Booted and stable but running in high 70s and peaking at 81C in Prime95 with all 8 cores loaded.









Booted but not stable enough to stress test.










Nice, thx for the infos man. What about your dual 560Ti temps? And also, do you have a fan on the side panel directly blowing at the cpu cooler? And will it fit if you have a cooler like let say Hyper 212+ or Noctua D14?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy;13890873*
> Nice, thx for the infos man. What about your dual 560Ti temps? And also, do you have a fan on the side panel directly blowing at the cpu cooler? And will it fit if you have a cooler like let say Hyper 212+ or Noctua D14?


My 570's get up to about 82ish degrees at load. Also I don't have a big tower heatsink in my Phantom, but I think that there is a specific slim xigmatek 200mm fan that _barely_ fits with a D14.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


My 570's get up to about 82ish degrees at load. Also I don't have a big tower heatsink in my Phantom, but I think that there is a specific slim xigmatek 200mm fan that _barely_ fits with a D14.


Did you really go to Sasquatch 2011?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repiv89*


I was thinking of getting this case just because it's so sexy, but from what I've read there have been problems with having an aftermarket cooler as well as a 200mm fan on the side panel. Anyone know if this has been fixed, and/or will my 212+ fit with any regular LED fan (ie the coolermaster 200m) or do I have to get the xigmatech 20mm one.


The Hyper 212+ is 158.0mm tall. The Prolimatech Megahalems is 158.7mm tall. I have the Xigmatek 200mmX20mm fan installed on the side and it leaves about 1mm-2mm between the fan chassis and the top of my Megahalems, so your 212+ will fit with the Xigmatek but not the NZXT fan.

@jincuteguy - At 160mm the D14 will fit with the Xigmatek, but just barely and the fans may touch each other but I have seen it done. As far as the temps on the dual 560Ti's, I'm in Afghanistan and still waiting for the second card which seems to be lost in shipment somewhere. I'll OC and test the GPUs once it gets here. No sense in doing the one just yet when I plan to run them SLI after the second one gets here. I'm getting an average of 46 fps with just one 560Ti in 3DMark Vantage with just one card so I can't wait to see what happens with the second.


----------



## Rowey

I guess putting an SSD behind the mobo is OK. But if your putting a mechanical hard drive behind there, well i wouldn't really suggest it. Its just going to get really hot seeing as it has no cooling behind the mobo.


----------



## DePontee

Ok, I'm liking this much better. A combination of stabilizing the CPU a little more thereby lowering the temps a bit and fine tuning the 560 Ti (Still waiting on second card). Raised the scores for both and the temps are much better. I love this case!!! Nice and cool.

CPU is now over 73,000 and the GPU is almost to 20,000 with average framerates almost to 60 fps on a single card and CPU temp peaked at 55C. (All on air LOL)


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13895597*
> Ok, I'm liking this much better. A combination of stabilizing the CPU a little more thereby lowering the temps a bit and fine tuning the 560 Ti (Still waiting on second card). Raised the scores for both and the temps are much better. I love this case!!! Nice and cool.
> 
> CPU is now over 73,000 and the GPU is almost to 20,000 with average framerates almost to 60 fps on a single card and CPU temp peaked at 55C. (All on air LOL)


What was the 560Ti temp during that benchmark? You're running 2600K at 5.2ghz and the max temp is about 55C inside the Phantom case? That's really good. Mine is running at 4.5ghz inside my old Cooler master Cosmos S (alluminum) and during Prime95 it got up to 75C.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13888104*
> Still can't find the guys who did it, remember seeing it the week i brought mine last year as soon as they came out.


says here
http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=225


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Still can't find the guys who did it, remember seeing it the week i brought mine last year as soon as they came out.

Link



Yeah, I've seen that chrome panels mod but that's nothing like what I was describing. I said I was thinking about carbon fibering the plastic _front and top_ panels not the mesh parts.

and that mod looks pretty ugly tbh lol


----------



## chinesethunda

where could we find such mods to buy if at all? i dont have such creativity


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy;13897763*
> What was the 560Ti temp during that benchmark? You're running 2600K at 5.2ghz and the max temp is about 55C inside the Phantom case? That's really good. Mine is running at 4.5ghz inside my old Cooler master Cosmos S (alluminum) and during Prime95 it got up to 75C.


It's set at 5.0GHz right now. Got it up to 5.2GHz but the difference in heat is huge between 5.0 and 5.2. Changing from 1.5v for the 5.0 to 1.55v for 5.2 caused the heat to jump up 11C. Not sure why so much still trying to look into it. This chip actually likes 5.0 because the temps were higher at 4.9 with 1.475v.

The temps on the 560 Ti were in the mid to high 50s but I haven't done any OCing on it. It is the Maximum Graphics Edition so it was delivered pretty much as high as it's going to go. Once the second card gets here I'll play with them to see if I can squeeze out a little more. I'll see if I get a chance to test tonight with and without the side fan running to see what the differences are and let you know how much it helps.


----------



## DePontee

Now that I've seen what this can do on air, I'm curious what it can do water-cooled. I don't want to spend too much more money (already into this for about $4000). I was looking into the XSPC RASA 750 RS120/240/and 360. I chose this one because of price, ease of ordering and ease of installation. I know there are better but the 240 can be bought for less than $150 after you add fluid and additives.

With the 120, I think I can keep the two exhaust fans in top to help with keeping the GPUs and HDDs cool. Maybe not much extra CPU cooling though.

With the 240, I'm pretty sure I can keep the CPU cooler at higher clocks but lose the 2 top exhausts and may make the MB, GPUs and HDDs hotter.

With the 360 I'm not even sure it will fit inside and I really don't want to mount it outside even though it comes with external mounting hardware.

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13904137*
> Now that I've seen what this can do on air, I'm curious what it can do water-cooled. I don't want to spend too much more money (already into this for about $4000). I was looking into the XSPC RASA 750 RS120/240/and 360. I chose this one because of price, ease of ordering and ease of installation. I know there are better but the 240 can be bought for less than $150 after you add fluid and additives.
> 
> With the 120, I think I can keep the two exhaust fans in top to help with keeping the GPUs and HDDs cool. Maybe not much extra CPU cooling though.
> 
> With the 240, I'm pretty sure I can keep the CPU cooler at higher clocks but lose the 2 top exhausts and may make the MB, GPUs and HDDs hotter.
> 
> With the 360 I'm not even sure it will fit inside and I really don't want to mount it outside even though it comes with external mounting hardware.
> 
> Any thoughts on these?


240 rad can fit in 2 places... the 360 rad will require some modding to make it fit. I have my 240 rad up top... check my album out to see it. or this link...http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m306/xDeaDPooLx/comp%20pix/


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


240 rad can fit in 2 places... the 360 rad will require some modding to make it fit. I have my 240 rad up top... check my album out to see it. or this link...http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m...Lx/comp%20pix/


Thank you, that's exactly what I needed to know. Very nice build you have and like the temps in your bio. It may be after I redeploy just so I don't have to drain it for shipment and have to worry about loose fittings when I get back, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the 240 later. Thanks again...Rep+


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13909238*
> 240 rad can fit in 2 places... the 360 rad will require some modding to make it fit. I have my 240 rad up top... check my album out to see it. or this link...http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m306/xDeaDPooLx/comp%20pix/


360 fits just fine in the top of the case, just have to drill two extra holes to help hold up the rad in the front of the case.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DePontee*


Thank you, that's exactly what I needed to know. Very nice build you have and like the temps in your bio. It may be after I redeploy just so I don't have to drain it for shipment and have to worry about loose fittings when I get back, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the 240 later. Thanks again...Rep+



I would wait until your back also will prevent unseen problems.... btw when do you get back?


----------



## Nytehawk

Fortunately he can get away with the regular RS360 for all 3 blocks, so mounting it would be no problem.

Putting a thick one in there is not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Well I went ahead and swapped all the blue LED fans I had in my phantom for red ones today. The top '200' mm fan slots are just as deformed as the side slot...a standard 200mm coolermaster wouldn't fit normally, so I had to creatively make it work. AKA shove it in and zip tie it down (although I got 1 screw in at least)

With the non-modular psu and sentry controller I had a lot of cables sitting inside the case, which are now neatly stuffed behind the mobo tray









My iPhone makes the color look a little off but you can still see to some extent that black + red lights makes this case look really mean. I also put in a couple meteor light strips on the inside...for raves


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13912342*
> Well I went ahead and swapped all the blue LED fans I had in my phantom for red ones today. The top '200' mm fan slots are just as deformed as the side slot...a standard 200mm coolermaster wouldn't fit normally, so I had to creatively make it work. AKA shove it in and zip tie it down (although I got 1 screw in at least)
> 
> With the non-modular psu and sentry controller I had a lot of cables sitting inside the case, which are now neatly stuffed behind the mobo tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My iPhone makes the color look a little off but you can still see to some extent that black + red lights makes this case look really mean. I also put in a couple meteor light strips on the inside...for raves


Nice build. I have the same PSU,learn from my rig.


----------



## moonmanas

Think that's about my lot now until I get an AM3+ board then start again lol


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13910214*
> 360 fits just fine in the top of the case, just have to drill two extra holes to help hold up the rad in the front of the case.


Thanks @thrashert. I would prefer the 360 if it will fit. By chance, do you have a pic of how you fit it inside the case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13911087*
> I would wait until your back also will prevent unseen problems.... btw when do you get back?


I agree, I think it's best not to install it and then have to uninstall it for shipping from Afghanistan back to the states and then hook it up again. I've never done water cooling but I know when working on cars, fluid hoses don't always fit the same when reinstalling so I would imagine some of the same problems would apply. Of course I could always just buy new hoses, but then again I would be afraid of corrosion while there is no fluid in the Rad during shipment.

I still have 7 1/2 months to go. It's pretty hot here and the rockets suck but not too bad. Insurgents I can deal with, but rockets are pretty indescriminant and you can't shoot back at them LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;13911154*
> Fortunately he can get away with the regular RS360 for all 3 blocks, so mounting it would be no problem.
> 
> Putting a thick one in there is not as easy as it looks.


Initially, I only want to cool the CPU, but if I can fit the 360 I may cool the CPU as well as the two GPUs.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13912342*
> Well I went ahead and swapped all the blue LED fans I had in my phantom for red ones today. The top '200' mm fan slots are just as deformed as the side slot...a standard 200mm coolermaster wouldn't fit normally, so I had to creatively make it work. AKA shove it in and zip tie it down (although I got 1 screw in at least)
> 
> With the non-modular psu and sentry controller I had a lot of cables sitting inside the case, which are now neatly stuffed behind the mobo tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My iPhone makes the color look a little off but you can still see to some extent that black + red lights makes this case look really mean. I also put in a couple meteor light strips on the inside...for raves


Looks great! REP+


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13915402*
> Thanks @thrashert. I would prefer the 360 if it will fit. By chance, do you have a pic of how you fit it inside the case?
> 
> I agree, I think it's best not to install it and then have to uninstall it for shipping from Afghanistan back to the states and then hook it up again. I've never done water cooling but I know when working on cars, fluid hoses don't always fit the same when reinstalling so I would imagine some of the same problems would apply. Of course I could always just buy new hoses, but then again I would be afraid of corrosion while there is no fluid in the Rad during shipment.
> 
> I still have 7 1/2 months to go. It's pretty hot here and the rockets suck but not too bad. Insurgents I can deal with, but rockets are pretty indescriminant and you can't shoot back at them LOL.
> 
> Initially, I only want to cool the CPU, but if I can fit the 360 I may cool the CPU as well as the two GPUs.


Here is a picture that should give you a good idea of how mine is mounted. keep in mind, that with fans on an RS rad, it can come close to the motherboard. Mine almost touches the ram sticks.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13912982*
> Nice build. I have the same PSU,learn from my rig.


Did you get extensions for the mobo power cables? I honestly could not thread the 8-pin CPU cable to reach from the bottom and go behind the tray to the top of the case, which is where the connectors on my mobo are, right below the top fan.

The 24 pin threaded fine though it was just the CPU power that was giving me trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13915447*
> Looks great! REP+


Thanks! It looks better in person!


----------



## k.3nny

Project log updated







!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13915535*
> Here is a picture that should give you a good idea of how mine is mounted. keep in mind, that with fans on an RS rad, it can come close to the motherboard. Mine almost touches the ram sticks.


I installed mine this way...
















no issues with the top on either. got to love push pull setup.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13919910*
> I installed mine this way...
> no issues with the top on either. got to love push pull setup.


I posted my pictures because he wanted to know how I mounted my 360 rad. the 240 is easy, because there are already mounting holes for it. The 360 is a little bit different.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I kno, but we used the same holes for it. lol


----------



## Greenback

considering this case is bigger then the haf 932 seems a slight oversight not being able to put a 360 rad in the top


----------



## chinesethunda

makes me tempted to go watercooling lol. but my temps are just fine with my fans even on lowest setting


----------



## Greenback

Yeah I keep thinking about going watercooling then think just as easy to get the other fans and a heatsink, but my feet get cold enough now when I put the fans up full


----------



## Mirjalovic

Are the top, front, & side fans universally 200mm,140mm, 120mm ? I need to confirm this before i buy the fans


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic;13927276*
> Are the top, front, & side fans universally 200mm,140mm, 120mm ? I need to confirm this before i buy the fans


any 120mm, 140mm, fans will work but the 200mm have to be NZXT fans or you will have to do a little modding to get them to work.


----------



## Mirjalovic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;13927299*
> any 120mm, 140mm, fans will work but the 200mm have to be NZXT fans or you will have to do a little modding to get them to work.


Ok. thank you







.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;13920124*
> considering this case is bigger then the haf 932 seems a slight oversight not being able to put a 360 rad in the top


360 fits in a phantom verry good!

Just need to make a 200mm converter OR get some holes @ the original top


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;13927439*
> 360 fits in a phantom verry good!
> 
> Just need to make a 200mm converter OR get some holes @ the original top


if NZXT wanted all they would have had to do was move the 240 holes just a tad and add two more screw holes towards the front.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13927650*
> if NZXT wanted all they would have had to do was move the 240 holes just a tad and add two more screw holes towards the front.


Treu, they have should do that from the start, a 360 fits perfect in most ways


----------



## Lost Prophet

More rig pics for you guys


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13932221*
> More rig pics for you guys


holy cable management batman.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13934189*
> holy cable management batman.


Yep...more accessories = more cables

All of my core stuff is fine but the sentry has like a trillion cables and they all just wind up where the removable drive cage used to be







doesn't affect the temps at all tho


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

it doesnt even look like you are using your cable management holes.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13934372*
> it doesnt even look like you are using your cable management holes.


angles bro

It's just a few cables from the LED lights and the sentry cables that I let sit on the case floor. Obviously everything else is managed. (except the CPU power cable like I said before...actually just ordered an NZXT 8-pin extension cable for it)


----------



## Maximax

hey guys Im planning to get that corsair H100, Ill be doing some SSDs GPU, and Cooling Upgrades and I was thinking about modding the back panel so I mount the radiator behind the case, any suggestion guys? let me know what u think. This is my rig by the way









I know I shouldnt disconnect the pump tubes to put them through the water cooling holes, I just have to find a better way


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximax;13935250*
> hey guys Im planning to get that corsair H100, Ill be doing some SSDs GPU, and Cooling Upgrades and I was thinking about modding the back panel so I mount the radiator behind the case, any suggestion guys? let me know what u think. This is my rig by the way


I think this guy managed to do it









http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1007213-nzxt-phantom-loop.html


----------



## Maximax

tell me exactly what cables u need to take care of and I see if I can help u, I cant see clearly enough on the picture, Anyone back side modding exp around the back fan area


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13915535*
> Here is a picture that should give you a good idea of how mine is mounted. keep in mind, that with fans on an RS rad, it can come close to the motherboard. Mine almost touches the ram sticks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;13919910*
> I installed mine this way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no issues with the top on either. got to love push pull setup.


Thanks for the pics. That helps a lot. Now, to just get out of this crazy country so I can do it LOL.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13915535*
> Here is a picture that should give you a good idea of how mine is mounted. keep in mind, that with fans on an RS rad, it can come close to the motherboard. Mine almost touches the ram sticks.


Thank you thrasher. I appreciate the help and the pics.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

what do you think about this art?

bdw i was thinking on putting it on my sig but it won't accept images


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;13915535*
> Here is a picture that should give you a good idea of how mine is mounted. keep in mind, that with fans on an RS rad, it can come close to the motherboard. Mine almost touches the ram sticks.


I'm wondering if you took the back fan out could you slide the rad to the back further and put some 10mm fans on top to support the rad, as by the looks of your pic the middle fan holes would go either side of the metal center piece, or would a fan not support the wieght ?


----------



## chinesethunda

would I be able to be added to the black phantom list?


----------



## esproductions

Will get to updating the list soon!


----------



## k.3nny

MIni Fotoshoot online







!!

Check my project log boys







!


----------



## chinesethunda

didn't really take much pics of the inside but here's what the outside looks like atm


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13936139*
> what do you think about this art?
> 
> bdw i was thinking on putting it on my sig but it won't accept images


Very good! like your style, good blending with the center phantom. the one of the right looks a little off though, maybe fade it more or smudge with it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;13937946*
> Will get to updating the list soon!


Want me to help you out? ill sort out the guides and stuff if you want, ill also sort out a proper banner etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13938505*
> didn't really take much pics of the inside but here's what the outside looks like atm
> *snip*


Good job with the front fan, i like your idea of soundproof. Very clever idea!

Rep to all!+


----------



## chinesethunda

im waiting for a blue led 200mm fan and I might put it on the inside and the filter on the outside and try to put the mesh back on the side panel. but as it stands now i kinda like the fan on the outside, looks kinda cool imo. but I guess I'll have to see if the 200mm nzxt fan will fit on the inside with my hyper 212+

but il post pics of the inside later. but its all lit up with led fans, not too bright tho. not sure of what I could do to it to make it more awesome

ideas?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13938505*
> didn't really take much pics of the inside but here's what the outside looks like atm


I don't understand the point of that front fan? you wont be receiving any air the other side of that foam, or am i missing something?


----------



## chinesethunda

its taking air from the front through the 5.25" bay covers and blowing it into my hyper 212+

the foam is only on the side to hold it in place. took it from my nzxt box


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


its taking air from the front through the 5.25" bay covers and blowing it into my hyper 212+

the foam is only on the side to hold it in place. took it from my nzxt box


are you going to take the door off or keep it open as if it is closed you will lose most of that air flow


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Just had a look and you're right there's no foam behind it lol.
Isn't it the wrong way round though?


----------



## thrasherht

there is a small gap between the front panel that you attach and the front metel of the case.


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


are you going to take the door off or keep it open as if it is closed you will lose most of that air flow


i keep it open most of the time, sometimes closed if my temps are already pretty low. I don't have to have it fully open, just ajar enough to take in sufficient air

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Just had a look and you're right there's no foam behind it lol.
Isn't it the wrong way round though?


its right right way, the other way would be pushing air out

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


there is a small gap between the front panel that you attach and the front metel of the case.


true that there is a small gap, but the gap from the bottom is blocked by my optical drive, maybe some air from the top i guess but either way the air mostly comes from the 5.25" bays

its actually one of my best source of cold air


----------



## chinesethunda

How do I put a fan on the bottom? screws won't fit and zip ties don't really work due to the location of the holes


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


How do I put a fan on the bottom? screws won't fit and zip ties don't really work due to the location of the holes


I think people use tape or blutack for the bottom fan


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi if don't mind ask, reading some of your'e post of adding fans. does it actually work will it lower the temps of the cpu?

because i can't see any difference by adding fans, i have added 2 fans in the drive bays, but it didn't effect the temp maybe the case temps probably, or it may be that were i live it summer and the ambient temp is a bit high?

by the way can you suggest me a good temp reader im using core temp, but is there a better one?


----------



## chinesethunda

i use core temp and real temp. my temps went from roughly 35C idle to 25-27C idle after changing the 2 side fans, the back fan, with sickleflows and my hyper 212+ with sickleflows. and adding the 120mm in the drive bay. to me at least I see a difference. You don't have to get so many fans to replace them but filling up all the fan slots do help, also my gpu temps dropped when i have a side fan in.

I don't know if adding a bottom fan will help or not yet because im not sure how to add it in there but if I do I will post results of temps, im pretty sure that it won't lower my temps anymore since my cpu is just above my ambient temps but under load it might help a little bit more. still more tests to be done though.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i use core temp and real temp. my temps went from roughly 35C idle to 25-27C idle after changing the 2 side fans, the back fan, with sickleflows and my hyper 212+ with sickleflows. and adding the 120mm in the drive bay. to me at least I see a difference. You don't have to get so many fans to replace them but filling up all the fan slots do help, also my gpu temps dropped when i have a side fan in.

I don't know if adding a bottom fan will help or not yet because im not sure how to add it in there but if I do I will post results of temps, im pretty sure that it won't lower my temps anymore since my cpu is just above my ambient temps but under load it might help a little bit more. still more tests to be done though.


mine iis stuck on 38 idle and can't lowwer it down. so how much are rated in cfm the 120 that came with case. i do actually have 2 sickleflow that i have putted in the drive bay one in the front and one in the back, i dont know it makes sense how i put them, but i will try replace them with the side fan


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


I don't understand the point of that front fan? you wont be receiving any air the other side of that foam, or am i missing something?


Nor me I put a fan there it did nothing for temps....


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


How do I put a fan on the bottom? screws won't fit and zip ties don't really work due to the location of the holes


Blutak works wonders a 140.. fan works nice down there and really helps with cooling...


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13951910*
> mine iis stuck on 38 idle and can't lowwer it down. so how much are rated in cfm the 120 that came with case. i do actually have 2 sickleflow that i have putted in the drive bay one in the front and one in the back, i dont know it makes sense how i put them, but i will try replace them with the side fan


don't have 2 fans there, im not sure why you would have 2, but you only need one, idk if your cpu heat sink has high rpm fans or not but put the higher rpm fans on your heat sink, and just put whatever fan in the 5.25" bays.

also are you running everything on the highest fan speed? try messing around with the speeds, lower some and raise some others. I have all my speeds at the lowest setting. if you have to high speeds sometimes the air flow gets disrupted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13952871*
> Blutak works wonders a 140.. fan works nice down there and really helps with cooling...


but aren't the holes fitting for a 120mm on one side? and whats that under your fan?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13953672*
> 
> but aren't the holes fitting for a 120mm on one side? and whats that under your fan?


No the holes are for the drive bay there,s only two at front none on back, under my fan is the outside of another for a shroud....not going to hack up a clear one just to put it there


----------



## chinesethunda

what did you use to secure your fan to the bottom?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13955727*
> what did you use to secure your fan to the bottom?


Blutak


----------



## chinesethunda

o thats simple then, im wondering if i should get a filter and then just tack my fan and filter on, not sure if its worth it


----------



## chinaman25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13952832*
> Nor me I put a fan there it did nothing for temps....


I put a 120mm CM fan there and I lowered my HDD temps by almost 10 degrees.

The funny thing is I bought the fan cause it was super cheap and thought I couldn't put it in cause I thought the front was only a 140mm fan.

It looks amazing with a blue led and keeps my HDD's cool ;p


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah thats effective, but he was talking about the fan i put in the 5.25 drive bays, if you look at the page before at my pictures


----------



## chinaman25

Ahhh sorry.

But yeah that looks really wierd LOOOL

Why wouldn't that work? It's blowing more cool air in is it not?


----------



## chinesethunda

i know but i have 2 high speed fans blowing across and 1 from the front not sure if it will disrupt air flow


----------



## unfbilly11

I want in!!!! I LOVE my white/red phantom!


----------



## chinesethunda

lol i wish i had some paint but idk where to get pain or how to pain it


----------



## Rabbs

Does anyone know how long it takes to get anything from NZXT? It's been over a week sense the last email that said: they would have my fan and front panel shipped out within 1-5days. It's been a week and 2 days now, soon be a week and 3 days.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13957859*
> lol i wish i had some paint but idk where to get pain or how to pain it


From someone who has painted my entire phantom it is easy. Just use spray paint. A few coats of primer, then your color then a clear coat... as long as you are patient and take your time you can do it.


----------



## chinesethunda

might gotta wait till i get in an apartment then i suppose. also idk how long it takes to get stuff from nzxt, but they need to send me a fan as well


----------



## dantheman68

Does anyone have any idea how to completely turn the fans off?... the only thing mine does is turn them slowly... Or is it not possible... The switch on the back is cool and all.. but for it to only turn off the LEDs... is sorta stupid, since you should be able to just shut the fans off completely to turn the LEDs off anyway...

Im thinking of wiring a switch to the power supply connector that goes to the fan controller and calling it a day.

I like the case a lot its just kinda pointless to have a fan controller built in if you cant even toggle the fans/on off and they should just remove that feature so we dont have to buy a separate fan controller just to have "full" control of the fans.


----------



## DePontee

DeadShot_1.0 said:


> mine iis stuck on 38 idle and can't lowwer it down. so how much are rated in cfm the 120 that came with case. i do actually have 2 sickleflow that i have putted in the drive bay one in the front and one in the back, i dont know it makes sense how i put them, but i will try replace them with the side fan
> 
> I was having the same problem and I have the same cooling setup as you fans and all. I turned the Megahalems 90 degrees (pic below) to exhaust toward the larger 200mm fans which can expel the hot air at a faster rate than the rear 120mm. It also puts the push fan directly in front of the Xigmatek 200mm side fan which constantly feeds it clean fresh air. By doing that, I took it from 37C-39C Idle to 32C-34C Idle. Try it and see if it works for you.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


might gotta wait till i get in an apartment then i suppose. also idk how long it takes to get stuff from nzxt, but they need to send me a fan as well


Buy a cheap airbrush and you can use non-toxic paints indoors. Rattle cans are great for doing large areas and if you have an area to paint it outside away from wind. The airbrush takes longer but can be done inside, out of the elements and with little to no overspray. Any overspray you do inhale is non-toxic though. Once you have the airbrush, paints usually cost you about $4 each and are dilutable to last longer. Just a thought if you are limited on space or don't have an area outside to paint.


----------



## chinesethunda

why would you turn the fans off? mine are always on and keeps it nice and cool. as for the turning the heat sink 90 degrees does it actually work? i might have to try that


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah i am in a dorm atm and in a really small space, im okay with the colors right now but i would like to paint it. but maybe in a few months, where would I be able to get said painting materials?


----------



## DePontee

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*   yeah i am in a dorm atm and in a really small space, im okay with the colors right now but i would like to paint it. but maybe in a few months, where would I be able to get said painting materials?  
This is a decent entry level kit. Add $4 for the paint color you want and you're set. Once you get good at it, charge your friends to paint their stuff and recoupe your money. I usually get paid between $50-$150 depending on what they want done.
  Amazon.com: Multi-Purpose Gravity Feed Dual-Action Airbrush with Air Compressor and Hose Kit: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm sounds like a good idea. anyone know if turning the hyper 212+ 90 degrees so it goes up down cool it more?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13953672*
> don't have 2 fans there, im not sure why you would have 2, but you only need one, idk if your cpu heat sink has high rpm fans or not but put the higher rpm fans on your heat sink, and just put whatever fan in the 5.25" bays.
> 
> also are you running everything on the highest fan speed? try messing around with the speeds, lower some and raise some others. I have all my speeds at the lowest setting. if you have to high speeds sometimes the air flow gets disrupted
> 
> but aren't the holes fitting for a 120mm on one side? and whats that under your fan?


the truth was that i had two extra fans and didn't know where can put them, so i decided to put 2 on the drive bays







and for the cpu fan supposed they are running at 1900rpm and supposed they are generating 110cfm, because i have changed them to two Scythe Kaze Jyuni rated at 110cfm. when i had 38 i had oc the ram a bit now i have let the ram to stock and manage to lower the temp by 2. but when i have some spare time i will change the fans location


----------



## chinesethunda

idk if having 2 fans is any good, they probably cancel out, have anyone tried rotating their heat sinks?


----------



## MaddoX

count me in i have it in white and im just starting now to really ttry mod it abit and see what it can do


----------



## chinesethunda

what kinda mods you wanna do?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


hmm sounds like a good idea. anyone know if turning the hyper 212+ 90 degrees so it goes up down cool it more?


I don't have the 212+, but the Megahalems is similar. I dropped average 5C by turning the heatsink to point the fans to exhaust out the top. Not sure what the 212+ mounts look like, but for the Megahalems can be either way.


----------



## chinesethunda

well i mean its not a square but I could turn it 90 degrees and make it face bottom to top, maybe when i get my TIM i can try it and see what happens


----------



## Sickpuppy

ItÂ´s done! 
Sry for the german link but i think youÂ´ll understand the most of it and it has a lot of pix in it


----------



## chinesethunda

that does look super sick. i wish I had that kind of awesome modding skillz


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

DePontee said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> 
> mine iis stuck on 38 idle and can't lowwer it down. so how much are rated in cfm the 120 that came with case. i do actually have 2 sickleflow that i have putted in the drive bay one in the front and one in the back, i dont know it makes sense how i put them, but i will try replace them with the side fan
> 
> I was having the same problem and I have the same cooling setup as you fans and all. I turned the Megahalems 90 degrees (pic below) to exhaust toward the larger 200mm fans which can expel the hot air at a faster rate than the rear 120mm. It also puts the push fan directly in front of the Xigmatek 200mm side fan which constantly feeds it clean fresh air. By doing that, I took it from 37C-39C Idle to 32C-34C Idle. Try it and see if it works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will defiantly try it because im dying to drop some degrees. but one question would the fans suck hot air from the gpu?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

plus what the best combination of fans to have in the case same cfm?

plus on more thing how can i get a free fan from nzxt? because the last time i tried getting one they wanted to sell me one


----------



## chinesethunda

well, I don't know when you bought your case, but I had bought mine not long ago and I went to their RMA department before 30 days was up and said my top LED fan was not lighting up, but one of the fans I bought from them from amazon was acting up and making noise, so I used that to replace the fan thats being weird. Go to their RMA department and just have your proof of purchase.

as for sucking hot air from the GPU, I don't think so because the fan is on the other side and it should push the air out of the case. However there still might be some hot air rising from it. The only problem I would run into is that my hyper212+ might not clear my RAM so I will have to see when my TIM comes tomorrow if it can clear the ram, if so then I will try and rotate it and see what happens, if not, then... I guess I will keep it how I have it, which isn't bad temps, just might be better

the only difference between our cases atm besides the heat sink orientation is that the top front fan on my case is an intake instead of exhaust. try having it as an intake and see how that works for you, and maybe reorienting your heat sink, and having just one fan in your 5.25" bays


----------



## unfbilly11

Kind of a noob question I know, but I'm a noob so it's ok.

I added a 200mm and was thinking about adding another but I feel that it would cancel out another one somewhere else.... which fans do you guys have mounted in your NZXT?


----------



## chinesethunda

I have:
front sickleflow fan
front nzxt fan (from side of case) in the 5.25" bays
top front nzxt 200mm fan intake
top back nzxt 200mm fan exhaust
2x 120mm sickleflow side fans
200mm nzxt side fan
back 120mm sickleflow fan

with said fans, idles at 29 24 27 26 for my 4 cores
under load prime95 for 2 hours maxed out at 62 60 57 59
this is all with my fans running on the lowest speeds on the fan controller. I just ran prime95 and went to class to see my temps

if you want pictures go 3 pages back or click here, i posted my just recently


----------



## dantheman68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13960546*
> why would you turn the fans off? mine are always on and keeps it nice and cool. as for the turning the heat sink 90 degrees does it actually work? i might have to try that


I bet you would not notice a difference in heat at idle with the fans at lowest setting or completely off... and why do you not want it as an option? Most decent fan controllers allow you to turn the fans completely off. It saves the life of fans and allows for essentially silent idle temps when not doing heavy computing.

I have 2 KAZE 3000 fans in this case... they are loud (think vacuum cleaner) but as a trade off they move insane ammounts of air, turning them completely off during light computing makes sense, and with my previous case and 5.25" bay fan controller I could turn them off.

Looks like I will just have to make a 4 pin molex override switch so that I can turn the fans off... too bad I cant do it 1 fan at a time this way though


----------



## chinesethunda

what fan controllers have that option to turn the fans off?


----------



## dantheman68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13966569*
> what fan controllers have that option to turn the fans off?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-999-220&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=off#scrollFullInfo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998038&cm_re=fan_controller-_-11-998-038-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-999-171&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=off&Page=1#scrollFullInfo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998090&cm_re=fan_controller-_-11-998-090-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998065&cm_re=fan_controller-_-11-998-065-_-Product


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13966569*
> what fan controllers have that option to turn the fans off?


just about every fan controller out there.


----------



## chinesethunda

would it be worth it to have a controller that can turn it off? atm I have a fan in the 5.25" bay area, not sure how one of those will fit


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantheman68*


I bet you would not notice a difference in heat at idle with the fans at lowest setting or completely off... and why do you not want it as an option? Most decent fan controllers allow you to turn the fans completely off. It saves the life of fans and allows for essentially silent idle temps when not doing heavy computing.

I have 2 KAZE 3000 fans in this case... they are loud (think vacuum cleaner) but as a trade off they move insane ammounts of air, turning them completely off during light computing makes sense, and with my previous case and 5.25" bay fan controller I could turn them off.

Looks like I will just have to make a 4 pin molex override switch so that I can turn the fans off... too bad I cant do it 1 fan at a time this way though










And what is the point of turning fans off? disconnect them, so damn easy. Nothing wrong at all with the supplied controller. "saves the life of the fans", most half decent ones have about a six year life span. I think you will find looking through this thread that most people seem to like leds in their fans that's why most have them actually running


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah i think i guess its okay just as it is now, there's no point in turning it off. tempted to get a controller but there's not much point i guess


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

awwww yeah... I came home to my second phantom and hale 850watt psu from nzxt them selves for my BD build... this is going to blow your minds, once its done.


----------



## chinesethunda

wait, why do you have 2 phantoms?


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13973284*
> wait, why do you have 2 phantoms?


you can never have enough phantoms


----------



## dantheman68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;13970890*
> And what is the point of turning fans off? disconnect them, so damn easy. Nothing wrong at all with the supplied controller. "saves the life of the fans", most half decent ones have about a six year life span. I think you will find looking through this thread that most people seem to like leds in their fans that's why most have them actually running


You cannot argue that flipping a switch or turning a knob is harder than opening a case and yanking a plug every time you want a fan off. or even if you run open air, simply yanking a plug.

Its more so from a noise point of view. I really can't complain too much, turning the fans off is just a nice feature that most decent add-on fan controllers have, and I would have liked to see here.

I actually like the LEDs too. What doesn't make sense is that there is _one dedicated button_ on the back that turns off one LED.... it seems like they worked extra hard to not put in a fan controller that allows "Full" control of the fan... Every fan controller I had, if I didn't want the LED on I turned the fan off.

I am not really griping, I love the case, as far as the case I give it a 5/5... I am just assuming that I am not the only one with this concern and was wondering what most other people did. Personally I think I am going to wire up a switch that can turn off the fan controller itself, that way when I hit the switch, the lights on the controller will turn off as well as the fans, I just wont have individual control of the fans.


----------



## DePontee

There are a lot of questions, and some arguments, for how the fans should be placed in the Phantom. Read on if you are curious. Questions, comments and the indubitable arguments are greatly appreciated and accepted.

In order to figure out what the best fan setup for the phantom is, you have only to look at its design. When NZXT designed the case, it was with cooling properties in mind (which is why most of us chose this case). Each fan is placed in a certain area to suit a certain need and meet the dynamics of creating an "air duct" effect. Each person's needs for cooling differ slightly but the concept of air movement and circulation remains relatively the same if you are using air cooling. For those who are water cooling the setup would be different.

The basics for air cooling are to try to get the air moving in a single direction while passing over or through what you are trying to cool. Once you start mixing up intake and exhaust, you cause certain areas in the case to cause a funnel effect where the air literally will become static and continue to increase in heat before it finally finds a way to exhaust itself. Many times, this air can reach temperatures in excess of 50C before it finally finds an escape route which could be right through the intake fan of your CPU cooler. In essence, you are trying to cool a hot CPU with warm air.

So how do you set up your fans for the best cooling properties? We'll start with the front fan since that is a given. Set it as an intake; especially if that is where your HDDs are. The airflow here will hit the face of the HDDs and expand to the sides, bottom and top. It is not meant to provide air that will make it to your CPU or GPU because even if there are no HDDs for it to hit, it will hit the cage and do the same. The only variant here would be if you removed the HDD cages and the side fans (I'll discuss the side fans in a minute). With the cages and side fans removed, the cool air then has the potential to reach your CPU and GPU.

120mm side fans&#8230;These serve two basic purposes and can be set a few ways depending on the number of drives you have installed. Remember, we are trying to go for maximum cooling here. So, given that fact, these should also be set as intake (Both of them). The first purpose is to redirect the air coming in from the front fan. As I said, when it hits the drive cage it then disperses in all directions. The 120mm fan toward the front then redirects the dispersed air to exhaust out the lower vent on the cable management side (Make sure there are no wires blocking this opening). The heat from the HDDs is expelled before it gets back to the area where the CPU is getting its air. The 120mm fan toward the rear provides the same cooling effect however, it is also providing an intake for cool air to reach the CPU, MB and GPU so it is best to not have HDDs here unless you have to because the front 5 are full.
Note: DO NOT put one as an intake and the other as an exhaust. This will cause a vortex effect where the warm air will circulate, increasing in temperature with each recycle.

The rear 120mm is located toward the top for a reason and should be set up as an exhaust fan. This fan also serves two purposes. First to cause a jet way of air that passes directly over the Memory and the CPU as well as the GPU due to the airflow from the giant vent directly in front of the GPU. Second, heat rises so it assists with expelling hot air rising from the GPUs beneath it and any additional case heat.

The Phantom comes standard with a 200mm top fan to exhaust (NOT INTAKE) the heat emanating from the whole system as heat rises rapidly. Should you choose to add an additional fan it will assist in expelling the hot air from the case with focus on cooling the air coming from the 2 bay HDD cage but more importantly from your RAM (especially if you have it over clocked. As with the lower side fans, DO NOT set these up with one Intake and one Exhaust. Once again, this causes a constant vortex of warm air causing the ambient temperature inside the case to stay at an elevated level. It also causes cross winds within the case and as I stated earlier, the goal is to get all the air moving in the same general direction (UP and BACK). There is one instance that you may want to reverse these two fans and make them both intakes which I will discuss with the 200mm side fan but at no time should one be an intake and one be an exhaust.

The Side 200mm fan is up for debate if you are water cooling your GPUs. However, if your GPUs are air-cooled, buy a Xigmatek 200mm fan and mod it to fit using the rubber mounts that come with it. The temperature differences on my GPU at full load averaged 10C-12C with the fan and without the fan set as an intake. Setting this fan as an intake, forces cool air directly onto the GPU/GPUs as well as the CPU cooler fans allowing them to cool the CPU with clean fresh air. It also works with the rear 120mm and top 200mm exhaust fans to cause a jet way for the cool air to push to the components at which time the three exhaust fans take over by expelling the air up, back and out of the case. Nature then takes its course where the heat swiftly rises away from the case so that all the intake fans are not drawing in any heated air, only cool air.

Here is the only time I could understand reversing the 120mm rear and 200mm top fans to intake. If you are limited on room above the case to where any air escaping from the top is running into something (i.e. the case is under a shelf or a desk) and you have plenty of room for the air to exhaust out the side with no obstructions (i.e. a wall or the side of the desk). When you do this, also make sure that you reverse the 200mm side fan and make it an exhaust as that will be your primary exhaust port and allow for the path of air to make a trip down and out the side. This concept is not preferred as it becomes very hard for the fans to push heated air down for more than a few inches; so many small vortexes, or whirlpools of air if you please, will take place right around the obstruction (basically your GPU). You would also have to make sure your CPU fans are pointed down as well so they are not conflicting with the traffic of air pushing against it. This, in turn, will cause your GPUs to also heat up. Like I said, this methodology would only be used in the severe case of something obstructing your top and rear exhausts.

In summary&#8230;This case was actually designed for maximum air cooling when set up exactly how it was intended by the engineers who built it.
Front 120mm or 140mm - Intake
Side 120mm X 2 - Intake
Side 200mm - Intake
Rear 120mm - Exhaust
Top 200mm X 2 - Exhaust
Setting it up this way provides for the cool air to take the most direct route possible to the exhausts. In its path and along its voyage it will provide the maximum amount of cool air to the components and the least resistance as possible.
Before you add additional fans inside the case to locations that are not meant to have them, just make sure you are not messing with the dynamics of the airflow. Just because you have more fans, does not mean you have better cooling. Think of where the air is coming from, where it is going to and any path of other fans it may interrupt in its own quest to find an exhaust. For example, sticking a fan in the 5.25" bays at the top are actually disrupting the airflow beneath it from the front and side fans causing two catastrophes. First, the heat from the HDDs cannot be immediately expelled via the right side vent. Second, the warm air you are drawing up from the HDDs is now aimed directly at your Memory and CPU.

As far as what CMF you should use, that is entirely up to your tolerance for noise. Obviously, it stands to reason that more cool air in = more hot air out. You really have three factors to deal with when you decide which way to go (Noise, Dust and Temperatures). Noise tolerance is obviously the first thing people think about. If you are in a highly dusty area, you will want more Intake CFM to cut down on the dust (Positive Pressure). For less dusty areas you can get lower temperatures by going with more Exhaust CFM (Negative Pressure). Do not ever try to achieve Static Pressure which is equal parts of intake to exhaust. This sounds like the perfect balance between dust and temperatures but it actually causes a huge vortex of heat right in the center-most portion of your case and the cool air will travel around it.
Using this methodology, I have been able to achieve an "On Air" over-clock on my i7 2600K from 3.4GHz to 5.0GHz with temps peaking at 74C when running all tests in 3DMark Vantage. I did get it up to 5.2GHz stable, but temps were over 82C so I dropped it back down to 5.0GHz 24/7 (For some reason this chip likes 5.0GHz at 1.5v because at 4.8GHz it had the same temps and 4.9GHz it was tipping 80C. I hope this helps and good luck with air cooling your Phantom.

Edit: Had to go back and check my data. The 74C was with all cores loaded in Prime95. In 3D Mark Vantage, the temps hovered at 60C.


----------



## DePontee

Here is a pic that somewhat demonstrates the Airflow Methodology.
Green cirles = Intake
Red Circles = Exhaust
Yellow Lines = General Path of Air Flow
Blue Lines = Demonstrate the "Up and Back" concept

You will note that some of the hot air from the front HDD cage does escape to the top of the case. This air would normally take a path along side and through the 5.25" bays and up and out the top 200mm exhaust. By putting a fan in the bays, the air is then pushed to the memory and CPU instead of trickling up.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dantheman68;13974622*
> 
> I actually like the LEDs too. What doesn't make sense is that there is _one dedicated button_ on the back that turns off one LED.... it seems like they worked extra hard to not put in a fan controller that allows "Full" control of the fan... Every fan controller I had, if I didn't want the LED on I turned the fan off.


The switch turns off leds in both top fans if you have them installed, you can get 4 molex switches you can fix the switches into a spare 5.25 bay cover, Ive two for UV lights....but not fans....


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm this gives me something to think about. i currently have my top fans in a in/out so i might reverser the fan and see what happens

also what would your opinion be of a fan in the 5.25" bays? would it help? of course it would be an intake but with that there would the top front as an intake be of any help at all or no?

as well as a fan in the one of the bottom vents

I plan to test this but I would like to know your opinion and as to reasons


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13974700*
> There are a lot of questions, and some arguments, for how the fans should be placed in the Phantom. Read on if you are curious. Questions, comments and the indubitable arguments are greatly appreciated and accepted......


thanks it really helped a lot.
i will post some pics of my rig, of the 90 degree cpu cooler flip


----------



## chinesethunda

I might try the 90 degree turn and see how the temps go, after I change the top front fan to exhaust


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13975043*
> hmm this gives me something to think about. i currently have my top fans in a in/out so i might reverser the fan and see what happens
> 
> also what would your opinion be of a fan in the 5.25" bays? would it help? of course it would be an intake but with that there would the top front as an intake be of any help at all or no?
> 
> as well as a fan in the one of the bottom vents
> 
> I plan to test this but I would like to know your opinion and as to reasons


First, definitely switch the 200mm to exhaust. By having one an exhaust and the other an intake, it is causing a warming effect of exhausting hot air and then drawing it right back in instead of allowing it to continue to move away from the case. Also by having it that way, the dynamics inside the top of the case are causing the two 200mm fans to loop causing a vortex at the top of the case and forcing the rest of the air in the case to use the rear exhaust as its only means of escape and pushing the hot air down onto the CPU and memory.

As far as installing a fan into the 5.25" bays and assuming you fix the vortex by switching the 200mm, it will provide a little bit of cooling for your memory when the front door of the case is left open. The two downsides are that it is also going to interfere with the cooling dynamics going on below as well as add heat to your memory when the front door is closed thereby shotening the lifespan of your memory. When the case is closed, it is designed to draw as much of the HDD heat out of the cable management side as possible. By adding a fan up higher, it changes the route of the air by vacuuming it up instead of out the side.

For the bottom vents, it would help with cooling your HDD only if you have some type of duct under the case to ensure all the hot air is being forced to expel out the cable management side or back of the case; otherwise, the heat dissipated out the bottom is going to go right back into your case via the two 120mm side fans sucking it right back in.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13975043*
> 
> as well as a fan in the one of the bottom vents
> 
> I plan to test this but I would like to know your opinion and as to reasons


I thought you were going to try a fan in the bottom of case several days ago? It will do more to lower case temps than any other fan placement. The two side fans I find are as much use as rubber lips on a woodpecker......nice screws though for using on an H50......


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13975097*
> thanks it really helped a lot.
> i will post some pics of my rig, of the 90 degree cpu cooler flip


Since our systems closely resemble each other, I think you will like the result and see much better temps. I know I did.


----------



## fastal90

count me in love this case







definitely thinking about modding a side window into it as well


----------



## DePontee

The two ASUS IPS LED Monitors arrived today as well as the green NZXT 2Meter LED Cable, new keyboard and the Multi Card Reader...Almost done! Still waiting on the 2nd GPU, 2nd BluRay Burner, Webcam and Trackball.

I can't wait to see how the monitors look.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

here are the pics of the flipped cpu cooler plus i have changed the place of the small hdd cage to the 5 hdd one:


----------



## chinesethunda

Yes I said I was going to a few days ago, but I have yet to find something to hold it in place, I'm going to get blue tack this weekend, as for the 5.25" bay fan, I leave the door open most of the time and all my hdds are in the big hdd container and I have taken out the smaller hdd holder, so if i would to put a fan their the air would go straight from the bottom up with no hdd to block its way

my ambient temps are in the low 20's so having my load temp in the 60's is kinda high for me, I'm going to try to do the fixes and see if my temps will change.

Do you think I will gain anything if i rotate my heat sink 90 degrees?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

for me turning the heat sink to 90 degrees might gained 2-3 degrees but nothing major. but it might be that my ambient temps are about 30 in summer probably a bit more some times

edit: i might get an h70 hopefully that will drop some temps if not, i will put a block of ice in the case


----------



## chinesethunda

I don't think I will be able to rotate my heat sink, its too low and it won't fit over my ram, I guess I will have to keep it as is, but maybe replacing the TIM with some arctic silver 5 will help and applying TIM the right way this time.

Once I get some blue sticky tack I will put a fan in the bottom, although I think I might need a fan guard to prevent the wires from getting into the fan


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13973284*
> wait, why do you have 2 phantoms?


I do now.. I grab my camera.


----------



## chinesethunda

There seem to be no effect upon reversing the top fan from intake to exhaust as my load temps are still relatively the same


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13976072*
> for me turning the heat sink to 90 degrees might gained 2-3 degrees but nothing major. but it might be that my ambient temps are about 30 in summer probably a bit more some times
> 
> edit: i might get an h70 hopefully that will drop some temps if not, i will put a block of ice in the case


dont waste your money on the h70... nab a XSPC kit will do you some better justice.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

here u go thunda


----------



## chinesethunda

-_- im jelly of your 2 cases, although I don't have 2 rigs at the moment lol. whats going in the new case?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I got Sponsored from NZXT on my new build, well once Bulldozer comes out. The case is getting an extreme make over as well as the psu. I got alot of ideas floating around in my head right now. Hopefully I can make them all come true.


----------



## chinesethunda

be interested to see what you do as for now im just trying to figure out how to lower my temps, +40C from my ambient i think is a little high, but the fans are oriented as DePontee suggested, maybe my temps will improve with a bottom fan, but would too much TIM be a problem? I was a noob the first time i applied it so that might need changing


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

if you really want lower temps, move to water cooling... Air only does so much.


----------



## chinesethunda

true, but I don't have the money for it atm, like the kit you suggested before was $130, gotta save up a bit for that, anyways not sure how to set it up yet. I'm content with what I have now, temps don't usually reach that high unless im stressing it


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

only thing that can really make a difference is your ambient then.. the cooler it is the better off your temps will be.


----------



## chinesethunda

my ambient is around 20C its about as low as it can go without me freezing my ass off. and its summer here in the south lol but my AC runs 24/7 on max so my ambient is pretty low. I guess I will have to see when my arctic silver 5 comes tuesday and see if that does anything


----------



## pyzzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;13974990*
> Here is a pic that somewhat demonstrates the Airflow Methodology.
> Green cirles = Intake
> Red Circles = Exhaust
> Yellow Lines = General Path of Air Flow
> Blue Lines = Demonstrate the "Up and Back" concept
> 
> You will note that some of the hot air from the front HDD cage does escape to the top of the case. This air would normally take a path along side and through the 5.25" bays and up and out the top 200mm exhaust. By putting a fan in the bays, the air is then pushed to the memory and CPU instead of trickling up.


How is the air from the hdds going up to the 5.25" bays? There are no holes on the inside.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13976663*
> my ambient is around 20C its about as low as it can go without me freezing my ass off. and its summer here in the south lol but my AC runs 24/7 on max so my ambient is pretty low. I guess I will have to see when my arctic silver 5 comes tuesday and see if that does anything


shin estu is awesome if you can nab it...


----------



## chinesethunda

Just took some pics of my cooler, figured I'd post them


----------



## chinesethunda

i got some arctic silver 5 already on its way, got it for a decent price and I heard it was one of the better ones so i figured might as well.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13976846*
> i got some arctic silver 5 already on its way, got it for a decent price and I heard it was one of the better ones so i figured might as well.


You could have done sooooooooooo much better, times change AS5 is getting old and is falling in the charts


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13976846*
> i got some arctic silver 5 already on its way, got it for a decent price and I heard it was one of the better ones so i figured might as well.


always worth looking around

http://skinneelabs.com/as5-asc-asc2-review/2/


----------



## Rabbs

I use Noctua's thermal paste. Amazing stuff, still get perfect low temps sense day 1 of use. It came with the Noctua NH-D14 though, dunno how much it costs on its own.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyzzen;13976738*
> How is the air from the hdds going up to the 5.25" bays? There are no holes on the inside.


Right up the side where the HDD faces and 5.25" buckles are. There is about a one inch gap between the side and the HDD cages and 5.25" bays. I used three thermal probes in different positions to figure out where the heat was dispersing and try to correct for it.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13976072*
> for me turning the heat sink to 90 degrees might gained 2-3 degrees but nothing major. but it might be that my ambient temps are about 30 in summer probably a bit more some times
> 
> edit: i might get an h70 hopefully that will drop some temps if not, i will put a block of ice in the case


It looks better in that confiuration. Why it would go up in temps is beyond me because you are getting cleaner and cooler air now than you were before. I dropped a few degrees with the change. Could be that your thermal paste needs time to even out. As it heats up a few times it will spread out thinner and more consistent.


----------



## chinesethunda

i got it because it was cheap like i said, and i plan to use the line method, I will try and see if my hyper212+ will rotate 90 degrees and report back, but the front bay fan is very useful imo

do you find the bay fan useful depontee?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Sad to say I have left the phantom club, my phantom is now on sale. Hopefully whoever buys it can join this club in my place. Got a raven 02-E instead, and to be honest I don't regret it.


----------



## Rowey

We forbid you of posting in this thread be gone traitor!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

just gave the cpu a stress test to see if turning the cooler 90 degrees helped. and it actually did surprisingly it lowered my temps about 10/9 degrees. before i was hitting about 69-70 degrees now 59-60.

in idel didn't seen much difirence but in 100% load there was a lot







so thanks DePontee +1


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13987400*
> Sad to say I have left the phantom club, my phantom is now on sale. Hopefully whoever buys it can join this club in my place. Got a raven 02-E instead, and to be honest I don't regret it.


What's better about it? Cuz honestly I was thinking about getting one for a second pc


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;13990660*
> What's better about it? Cuz honestly I was thinking about getting one for a second pc


Feel a bit strange posting on here about it lol;
There's a few things, firstly it looks a lot better than it appears in the pictures, looks really good quality and just looks like a more professional rig. Secondly it's more silent, this is probably attributed to the fact it has a window rather than mesh. Thirdly the airflow is actually better, idle and load temps dropped for me, especially on the graphics card, those 3 fans at the bottom really move a lot of air, even on low settings.
The down sides are it feels a bit more difficult to setup due to the motherboard rotation (although this is actually a great idea). And the psu mounting is slightly odd.
Sorry to say I don't think I'll look back phantom club.


----------



## Greenback

in actual fact the phantom is better then the raven when talkinf full speed fans during gaming
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/06/08/silverstone-raven-rv03-review/3

and thats just with the fans it comes with not including the extra fans you can put in


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Well I compare with minimum settings on both sets of fans since I couldn't bare the noise anywhere near maximum


----------



## Lost Prophet

Both cases seem to have comparative cooling performance. What my issue with the RV02 is, is that it intakes all from the floor...and I don't think thats such a great thing for people who have carpet like me

And the price is kind of ridiculous, $180 for a case is way too expensive. If I had the money to throw around I'd probably get one


----------



## maxyme

Can you replace the top led fan with another non nzxt fan or does it need modding?


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxyme*


Can you replace the top led fan with another non nzxt fan or does it need modding?


The top and side 200mm fan slots are nonstandard so if you put in a non-NZXT fan you'll have to do a bit of modding. It shouldn't be a huge problem.


----------



## maxyme

thanks!


----------



## chinesethunda

I kept with nzxt fans for the side and tops. so far there's no issue. the raven had seemed really cool and woulda gotten if it there was a sale on it or something


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;13993458*
> I kept with nzxt fans for the side and tops. so far there's no issue. the raven had seemed really cool and woulda gotten if it there was a sale on it or something


Swapping out all of the nzxt fans except one 200mm with a combo of CM sickleflows and xigmateks I had a noticeable difference in temp, around 4-5 degrees lower inside the case. I'm really thinking about copying whoever took out both hard drive cages and put the smaller one back in by itself...that seems ingenious

and agreed about the raven


----------



## chinesethunda

I have the smaller hard drive case taken out already, But I have 2 hard drives and an ssd, So I am not sure where I could put it, maybe on the side of the case, but that would have to be another day's trial. At the moment I have 3 200mm nzxt fans and the rest are sickleflows. Not sure how much temp difference I would gain. which xigmatek fans are you using? because the nzxt fans have more rpm than the xigmatek so i figured it would probably be more effective


----------



## Nynn




----------



## chinesethunda

nice, whats inside the case? do you have the 200mm side fan?


----------



## chinesethunda

does anyone have all intake including the top 2 as intake and only the back 120mm as exhaust? is this any good?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


does anyone have all intake including the top 2 as intake and only the back 120mm as exhaust? is this any good?


i dont but its sound advice.... the 2 up top are pulling air up, while the back is kicking out too..


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


does anyone have all intake including the top 2 as intake and only the back 120mm as exhaust? is this any good?


I wonder if this would make a sandwich of warm/hot air in front of the cpu, though it would create positive pressure inside less dust


----------



## scatology

NZXT have take some skill during 2-3 years in case making.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatology*


NZXT have take some skill during 2-3 years in case making.


Shame they didn't make it easy to mount a thick 360 rad though


----------



## scatology

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


Shame they didn't make it easy to mount a thick 360 rad though



their case is may be not for everyone. haha


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah right now both of mine are pulling air out of the case, but I might mount a fan on the bottom of the case for more intake airflow


----------



## Anden702

So i got my Black Phantom now. I put everything inside. Only need to mod it now. I'm planing on painting all the grids red. And i also need to sleeve the 24pin and the GFX cables. And maybe ill paint the backplate inside so you can see red through the small holes. And i'll get something to cover up the cords running from the psu. Hope i get the stuff i need this week.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I got some sick ideas for mine.... stay tuned.... modding starts tomorrow.... muhahahaha


----------



## Rowey

Gonna give us a de-brief on your plans?


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah cant wait to see what goes on


----------



## HitchcockGreen

Hi

I got my Phantom back in March or so. Love this case.


















But I have a question... can anyone recommend a good fan controller? I find the stock controller a little lackluster.


----------



## chinesethunda

depends how many fans you have
quite a few use this

just to control a few fans use this


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13989623*
> just gave the cpu a stress test to see if turning the cooler 90 degrees helped. and it actually did surprisingly it lowered my temps about 10/9 degrees. before i was hitting about 69-70 degrees now 59-60.
> 
> in idel didn't seen much difirence but in 100% load there was a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thanks DePontee +1


No problem at all DeadShot. Glad it helped bring your load temps down and your rig looks much nicer in that configuration IMO.


----------



## chinesethunda

lucky, glad it works for you, i guess il have to see if my 212+ will rotate


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Can anyone tell me what LEDs I need to buy to replace the blue power and reset with red LEDs. I know they're 3mm but how many volts are they? I live in the UK so needs to be a UK site.

Also is there a fan controller that can be placed in the large hdd drive? I plan on using that one instead so I can remove the built in fan controller and mesh over the top so it looks like it was never there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chinesethunda

you can't ask for a replacement?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14009695*
> you can't ask for a replacement?


Sorry I should have worded it better. I want to replace the blue with red.


----------



## chinesethunda

ooo okay, sorry then not sure


----------



## HitchcockGreen

Two fans on top, one in the front, one in the back and the two on the side.

Thanks for the suggestion!

I've actually read really bad reviews about this one.

Cheap NZXT controller that uses cheap parts that, in the end, make all your fans whine a lot.

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## HitchcockGreen

This version of the case is new to me.... anyone else ever seen it?

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=60725&...nufacture=NZXT


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Gonna give us a de-brief on your plans?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


yeah cant wait to see what goes on


here is a small plan..... things might be turned upside down and glow. also, a color starting with P might be in the cards.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


here is a small plan..... things might be turned upside down and glow. also, a color starting with P might be in the cards.











Peach?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


here is a small plan..... things might be turned upside down and glow. also, a color starting with P might be in the cards.


Purple?

Peach.... For the love of god dont


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

It may be purple or another color or a combination of both.... trying to see if I can invert a few thing.. alot of planning going into this one.


----------



## chinesethunda

thats good, cant wait to see, should be epic i hope


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Here is a sneak preview so far...


----------



## chinesethunda

thats the unpainted white case right?

I got blue sticky tack for my bottom fan woo and some fan guards coming in soon!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

unpainted so far... but you dont see anything wrong with it so far?


----------



## Rowey

Flipped drive bay, nice.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

close....


----------



## chinesethunda

missing hdd casing?


----------



## Rowey

Back panel is flipped too, things will look like a dell upwards :| but different, gl


----------



## R3d T34rz

Mesh window mod and installed the NZXT LED kit today. I went for the shorter 1m kit. Turned out great since I installed the LEDs in the top of the case. Perfect lighting, the power cable is on the short end, overall a decent kit.


----------



## chinesethunda

can you provide a pic of the inside of your case? of the lighting? i was just curious


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitchcockGreen;14011417*
> This version of the case is new to me.... anyone else ever seen it?
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=60725&vpn=PHAN003RD&manufacture=NZXT


There are quite a few different once on the market now, it's not just the red/black/white phantom anymore.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah i think even newegg has a few different versions of it, just more expensive i think


----------



## R3d T34rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14020458*
> can you provide a pic of the inside of your case? of the lighting? i was just curious


Hoping to take some better pics this week. Battery in my Sony Alpha is dead.


----------



## chinesethunda

o okay coolio looking forward to seeing it


----------



## chrisgtl

Happy sunshine all,

Just got the black Phantom myself, after making a big mistake getting the Coolermaster Storm Scout. I have noticed that my scout case had much better GFX temps though due to a side case viper fan blowing directly onto both GTX460's.

So.....this is where my next question comes from.

My Phantom is completely stock at mo; I want to have the best configuration for this case cooling on air (I may buy a WC setup soon).

Which fan do I need to buy for the 200mm side? And I read about modding it, what does this require?

Also, I want all black cables so can I get black extension cables for the motherboard ATX12v, +12v etc?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisgtl;14020892*
> Happy sunshine all,
> 
> Just got the black Phantom myself, after making a big mistake getting the Coolermaster Storm Scout. I have noticed that my scout case had much better GFX temps though due to a side case viper fan blowing directly onto both GTX460's.
> 
> So.....this is where my next question comes from.
> 
> My Phantom is completely stock at mo; I want to have the best configuration for this case cooling on air (I may buy a WC setup soon).
> 
> Which fan do I need to buy for the 200mm side? And I read about modding it, what does this require?
> 
> Also, I want all black cables so can I get black extension cables for the motherboard ATX12v, +12v etc?


Fan:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003&cm_re=nzxt_200mm-_-35-146-003-_-Product
Looks like they also have led 200mm fans on newegg now. More money and lower rpms/cfms though...
DK about your cable ? though. I'll be checking back to find out that answer for myself though too!


----------



## somebodysb2

Hey can anybody tell me how much room there is in the top from fan mounts to motherboard? Also, is there mounts for 240 rad?


----------



## chinesethunda

the top fan mounts have just enough room for the 200mm fans to any mobo i think because the leave the room just for the fans. Also I would have a nzxt 200mm fan on the side.

for the best case setup for fans i would have:
1 front fan with sickleflow or some high cfm fan
(optional) 1 fan in the 5.25" bays
replace all the nzxt fans with better fans, and put a 200mm fan at the top
1 fan on the bottom hole if you decide to take out the smaller hdd cage


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


the top fan mounts have just enough room for the 200mm fans to any mobo i think because the leave the room just for the fans. Also I would have a nzxt 200mm fan on the side.

for the best case setup for fans i would have:
1 front fan with sickleflow or some high cfm fan
(optional) 1 fan in the 5.25" bays
replace all the nzxt fans with better fans, and put a 200mm fan at the top
1 fan on the bottom hole if you decide to take out the smaller hdd cage


Yes but how much room exactly? as in a measurement


----------



## chrisgtl

Can I use the Phantom FN 200RB fans instead of the FS 200LED fans?

If you look at the specification the CFM's of the FN 200RB is 166 vs the FS 200LED CFM of 89.5.

I want to replace my noisy roof fan and buy two more for the 2nd roof and 200mm side.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisgtl*


Can I use the Phantom FN 200RB fans instead of the FS 200LED fans?

If you look at the specification the CFM's of the FN 200RB is 166 vs the FS 200LED CFM of 89.5.

I want to replace my noisy roof fan and buy two more for the 2nd roof and 200mm side.


Yes. That's the one I think I linked you to. I have two of the 200RB's and then the one 200mm led that it came with.

I wouldn't really say the 200RB's are quieter than the stock 200mm it comes with though.


----------



## chinesethunda

Im not sure about the exact measurements, I would have to check later, but its the exact width of the nzxt fan, so 30mm?

is the 200rb really push more air than the led fan that the case comes with?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14020966*
> Hey can anybody tell me how much room there is in the top from fan mounts to motherboard? Also, is there mounts for 240 rad?


you will be able to do a push pull setup up top with a smaller rad. check out my album to see mine.


----------



## chinesethunda

im pretty sure you can fit a 240 up top with a push pull config? although im not sure as i havn't done watercooling lol


----------



## Greenback

there is roughly 85mm dependant on motherboard


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14025404*
> Im not sure about the exact measurements, I would have to check later, but its the exact width of the nzxt fan, so 30mm?
> 
> is the 200rb really push more air than the led fan that the case comes with?


Yeah you can tell too. Though both of the ones that I put in seem to be of worse quality than the LED one it came with. They both make noises. Also the one I have on top doesn't always want to spin up at first. Have to give it a little push start.


----------



## image91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14016984*
> unpainted so far... but you dont see anything wrong with it so far?


Sooo, no one else noticed that the entire case has been flipped? First thing I saw. The Mobo tray has been moved to the opposite side etc?  Sweet = )


----------



## chinesethunda

lol yeah i noticed but didn't really mention it

as for the top fans, should I get the 200mm rb then and replace the led for better air flow?
right now i have the led in the back and the 200mm rb in the front top and that might be disrupting the air flow?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *image91;14027905*
> Sooo, no one else noticed that the entire case has been flipped? First thing I saw. The Mobo tray has been moved to the opposite side etc?  Sweet = )


I got a few tricks that I am trying right now... I am getting everything set up for paint and working on a design for a few items.


----------



## chinesethunda

what are you using to paint your case?


----------



## siroverclock

god i love this case its a bit pricy but i think im gonna go with it in my upcoming build. hehe.


----------



## image91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siroverclock;14029225*
> god i love this case its a bit pricy but i think im gonna go with it in my upcoming build. hehe.


Just got mine two to three weeks back bro, you won't be dissapointed = )


----------



## chinesethunda

lol got mine a month ago, can't say im disappointed, just trying to choose the right fans


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14016808*
> Here is a sneak preview so far...


You switched the top and bottom panels so you could put the case upside down compared to normal.


----------



## siroverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14029089*
> I got a few tricks that I am trying right now... I am getting everything set up for paint and working on a design for a few items.


very creative man.


----------



## chinesethunda

hey does anyone know if putting ultra kaze in the front and back will be of any use? i figured the side 2 don't really do much so the front intake and the back exhaust to have high cfm. will that have any positive effects?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14029211*
> what are you using to paint your case?


dunno, yet... making a few calls tomorrow... here is where the work log is at for now. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1052884-project-afterglow.html#post14029479


----------



## chinesethunda

looking forward to it. im curious as to what you are going to use to paint your case and how much it would cost


----------



## AMC

So I just got a Swiftech MCR320 Quiet Power radiator and I don't know where to mount it. I thought of doing a custom mount for the top or just getting long screws and putting it at the back and raised. What do you guys think? I kinda want to put it on the outside since it should give better temps and I don't want to crowd the inside.


----------



## chinesethunda

i would say the outside is probably the best place to put it


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


lol yeah i noticed but didn't really mention it

as for the top fans, should I get the 200mm rb then and replace the led for better air flow? 
right now i have the led in the back and the 200mm rb in the front top and that might be disrupting the air flow?


Like I said they do move more air. Something about them though makes me think they are the same fan internally with lower resistance so they can spin faster. But that would mean then that they will probably wear out faster?

On a separate note anyone else having problems with their fan controller breaking. Both the single back fan and the two top fan controller switches have quit on mine. I've had everything apart and can't seem to find anything that would suggest they are burned out or broken (other than obviously the fans don't work). Oh and the fans themselves work fine when connected to another power source.


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm I have not had that happen to me, at least not yet, they all seem to be in working order, i switched a few of my plugs around but it shouldn't matter much.

as for the fans i think you might be right because they look exactly the same inside and out


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

new link... http://www.overclock.net/sponsored-case-mods/1052884-project-afterglow.html


----------



## chinesethunda

did you paint your white case white? or is that just the primer?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

thats primer... the case came white the primer is sitting on it now, after some sanding.


----------



## chinesethunda

o okay, looks like a good start, waiting for stuff to come is always a pita


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I know what you mean... now my biggest questions is SB or BD setup for it???


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm not sure myself, how would you do each one?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

dunno.. I can get an sb set up for a great price right now... BD dunno prices yet.


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm i mean id say get a sb but if you're going to take a while to mod the case then wait till bd?


----------



## Rowey

BD, make a change wont it


----------



## Oblivion77

I want to get another fan for my NZXT Phatom, the case shipped with the 2x120mm intake on the side and 1x200mm + 1x120mm exhaust fans on the top. I'm trying to decide if I should put another 200mm intake on the side or a 140mm intake on the front. There is currently no intake fan at the front of the case.


----------



## Rowey

Get a 120/140 for the front, really really helps out with airflow it dramatically drops hdd temps too!


----------



## num1son

Get both the side 200 and the front 140. The front helps the drives a lot, but the side is a life saver for your gpu. Especially if you throw anything else in there (sound card, sli etc)in the future. SLI without the side fan = FAIL. Crazy high GPU temps.


----------



## chinesethunda

I would highly suggest get both the side intake as well as front intake, and maybe even another 200mm for top exhaust


----------



## Oblivion77

Thanks guys, what fans do you suggest for a 200mm side and a 140mm front? Obviously I'm looking for the quietest fans that can move decent amounts of air.

EDIT: I'm looking for fans that would mount nicely, I don't want to mod anything


----------



## k.3nny

Didnt know if u guys saw the update


----------



## douglatins

Too much talking and not enough pics hehe


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oblivion77;14047074*
> Thanks guys, what fans do you suggest for a 200mm side and a 140mm front? Obviously I'm looking for the quietest fans that can move decent amounts of air.
> 
> EDIT: I'm looking for fans that would mount nicely, I don't want to mod anything


You have to buy the nzxt fans for the 200mm nothing else fits without modding. Also to note, if you have a liquid cooling radiator mounted to the back fan spot you can't put in the 200mm side fan without being creative. Front 140 is up to you. I think all standard brands fit.


----------



## tiramoko

Someone's selling white case for 95$. I want this case but I just bought my case 1 week ago. H50 has problem with this case?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko;14047963*
> H50 has problem with this case?


*AGAIN.* No


----------



## Pikoy

this is an awesome picture made by my friend with a dslr i like the lights how it glows from the acrylic side panel


----------



## num1son

But you can't just mount a 200mm fan on the door of you have one. Not using the factory screw holes at least.


----------



## holynorth

Amazon/Newegg dropped the price 20 dollars to 119. Going to jump on this soon. Is there a rumored revision with USB 3.0 or anything that may have caused this?


----------



## chinesethunda

I would suggest the nzxt for 200mm fan, they work pretty well. as for the front fan, I just got a 120mm fan, as you would have more choices, id say if you wanted less noise get some yate loons cuz theyre cheap


----------



## Anden702

Finally got it painted.
Complete log of it here: https://picasaweb.google.com/1149179...eat=directlink


----------



## chinesethunda

it looks pinkish orange. what color did you have in mind? not bad tho


----------



## Anden702

I can see that on the first pics, they were taken indoors. The real color is closer to the last pic, with proper lighting.

The color is called "RV116 - Blood Red"









This it the spray i used


----------



## robert125381

i think its time for an all grey phantom i have a chance to pick up a used one and i might have to do this


----------



## num1son

Decided to up some pics after reading on here for a while. Could I be added to the club as well?


----------



## pyzzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14059704*


Why are you having one of the top fans as intake? Isn't it just taking the warm air that the other fan is exhausting?


----------



## num1son

Well I had the idea when I had the top off. I was thinking that since the H70 is venting out the front that I could give it the coldest possible air that way. But yes, when I put the top on it blocked a lot of the exhausting air and it just gets pulled back in. Temps are still petty good though so ive been slow to change it.


----------



## chinesethunda

thast a nice setup you got going, id suggest either have both top exhaust or both intake, depending on whether your radiaotr is push o rpull


----------



## Lost Prophet

Nice rig man. I will always think the Phantom looks better without the front door


----------



## chinesethunda

i might take off the front door too cuz im going to have 2 blue leds in there once i figure out where to get my blademaster


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


thast a nice setup you got going, id suggest either have both top exhaust or both intake, depending on whether your radiaotr is push o rpull


Thanks! It's a push pull with the air exhausting out the front. Thats why I took the door off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet*


Nice rig man. I will always think the Phantom looks better without the front door


Thanks! Yeah I wasnt too sure before I did it, but after I did I really like it! Kinda want to do some sort of reshaping of the front panel with bondo though...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i might take off the front door too cuz im going to have 2 blue leds in there once i figure out where to get my blademaster


It's just easier to just take it off than mess with leaving it open all the time.


----------



## robert125381

check out the newest phantom case mod addition.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1055287-nzxt-phantom-transformer.html


----------



## DSchmidt54

Hi , im new two the forum but ive been reading this thread for about the last three hours and still havent found an answer to my question.....

1)Can you fit an h60 cooler with push/pull and dual top 200mm fans?

Thanks to all who answer


----------



## AverageGai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSchmidt54;14067799*
> Hi , im new two the forum but ive been reading this thread for about the last three hours and still havent found an answer to my question.....
> 
> 1)Can you fit an h60 cooler with push/pull and dual top 200mm fans?
> 
> Thanks to all who answer


Yes, you can. I have push/pull H70 with the dual top 200mm fans installed as well.


----------



## chinesethunda

is the watercooler worth it? how does it perform versus air coolers?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14068326*
> is the watercooler worth it? how does it perform versus air coolers?


Near on par with a high end air cooler.

To really see the benefits of a watercooling loop you need to spend some money on a 360 rad etc.


----------



## chinesethunda

o okay, I see, nice cases guys


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14068326*
> is the watercooler worth it? how does it perform versus air coolers?


Yeah I was hoping for much better temps (not that they are bad) from my H70. But it is what it is. At least it's quiet!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

For the money spent on some high end coolers weather air or small LC units, you can get the rasa rs240 kit which cools more. Also i think it looks better too.


----------



## Greenback

I'm just waiting to see what the H100 can do


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I'm going to be repainting my case next week as I really dislike how the current paint scratches and scuffs. It's also starting to chip.

What colors do you guys think I should go for?
I was thinking of leaving the inside black, but going for a white(aluminum)/dark blue(plastic pieces & mesh) on the exterior.

Any specific brand of paint I should be looking for? Also, should I be looking at glossy paint, or any other certain effects to enhance the case's appearance more?


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;14075034*
> I'm going to be repainting my case next week as I really dislike how the current paint scratches and scuffs. It's also starting to chip.
> 
> What colors do you guys think I should go for?
> I was thinking of leaving the inside black, but going for a white(aluminum)/dark blue(plastic pieces & mesh) on the exterior.
> 
> Any specific brand of paint I should be looking for? Also, should I be looking at glossy paint, or any other certain effects to enhance the case's appearance more?


You should go red with black & carbon fiber accents


----------



## Rabbs

Well done been about 3 weeks now sense NZXT said they've shipped my stuff out. Gah, what's the point of a warranty if they don't stand by it?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;14075785*
> You should go red with black & carbon fiber accents


I don't want the red as I have blue led's.
Carbon fiber definitely sounds good though. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Nayoka

Can I join


----------



## chinesethunda

welcome, nice rig. Hey guys I have a question
So what do you guys think is better for my case? right now I rotated my hyper212+ 90 degrees so it goes bottom to top air flow. problem is, its only a couple inches from the top and the top fan doesn't spin too fast, so the hot air is probably being circulated around the case again. Should I remove the top fan or rotate it back 90 degrees?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14079424*
> welcome, nice rig. Hey guys I have a question
> So what do you guys think is better for my case? right now I rotated my hyper212+ 90 degrees so it goes bottom to top air flow. problem is, its only a couple inches from the top and the top fan doesn't spin too fast, so the hot air is probably being circulated around the case again. Should I remove the top fan or rotate it back 90 degrees?


Remove the top fan and get the NZXT FN-200 1300rpm fan. Or as you mentioned, rotate it back again.


----------



## chinesethunda

the front top is 1300 but is that even fast enough?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


the front top is 1300 but is that even fast enough?


I think it should be fast enough. Maybe swap the top fans so the faster fan is directly above your hsf and the slower at the front. That way you will hopefully get less air being recirculated into the case.


----------



## nrauer03

check out my new computer build project stormtrooper here on overclock.net under cases and mods.


----------



## num1son

"check out my new computer build project stormtrooper here on overclock.net under cases and mods."
Nice! I like that.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14079863*
> the front top is 1300 but is that even fast enough?


It might not be that fast but they do move larger volumes of air. How are your temps? That's the real question.


----------



## Nayoka

I'm thinking about painting my case. White is cool and all but I want flashier colors.

I was thinking purple base with white accents. I would put metallic flake in the purple for added awesomeness.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14082993*
> I'm thinking about painting my case. White is cool and all but I want flashier colors.
> 
> I was thinking purple base with white accents. I would put metallic flake in the purple for added awesomeness.


do a lite sanding and then a good primer... it will stand out more.


----------



## Nayoka

oh definitely. just got to get the funds to do this. i'm ordering the razer deathadder transformers 3 mouse because the shockwave version is purple haha and is just gorgeous


----------



## robert125381

has anyone tried to fit a small rad in the top part of the case?


----------



## Nayoka

Purple/White is still my favorite. I want your feedback on these for the future decision.


----------



## Anden702

@Nayaka

Definately the White with purple or the Black with yellow.

I decided to change the LEDs and put a LED Strip under, so i glows out. Check it out
https://picasaweb.google.com/114917903961010123501/LEDWorkOnPhantom?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKW04-KIkuSaXw&feat=directlink


























Sorry for the bad focus and shakyness


----------



## Nayoka

or this one.


----------



## robert125381

im sorry but other than the white and purple those have got to be the ugliest things i have ever seen.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anden702;14084653*
> @Nayaka
> 
> Definately the White with purple or the Black with yellow.


^
This


----------



## Rankiz

My NZXT Phantom arrived today, yay. Bought blue and stunning 1/8 inch sleeves from MDPC. (Y)


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert125381*


im sorry but other than the white and purple those have got to be the ugliest things i have ever seen.


i'm a big fan of bright colors so they appeal to me. to each his own though. not a fan of black as a base color though so I'm rethinking the black/gold


----------



## Oblivion77

Hey guys, I bought the NZXT 200mm fan to use as an intake on the side. However, I can't close the side panel because it hits the top of my heatsink. Any ideas?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert125381*


im sorry but other than the white and purple those have got to be the ugliest things i have ever seen.



Yeah they look like a course of antibiotics !


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oblivion77;14085945*
> Hey guys, I bought the NZXT 200mm fan to use as an intake on the side. However, I can't close the side panel because it hits the top of my heatsink. Any ideas?


put it on the outside! thats what I did

Also my temps are not really known yet cuz im running stock atm because I got a new mobo and waiting for new ram to OC my chip but on stock its 40C with prime95 lol


----------



## Oblivion77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14086296*
> put it on the outside! thats what I did
> 
> Also my temps are not really known yet cuz im running stock atm because I got a new mobo and waiting for new ram to OC my chip but on stock its 40C with prime95 lol


What did you need to do to put it on the outside?


----------



## chinesethunda

nothing, just take off the mesh and mount it on the outside, put the dust filter on the other side where you mount it. i have pictures of it somewhere....

Pictures


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14084624*


This one!


----------



## Dradien

I was thinking of possibly painting all the (grill?) meshes on my Phantom red for a red and black effect. What's the best way to remove them? Never done anything like this before, so it's new territory, so go easy on me


----------



## Nayoka

if i make the black on that one with flakes in it that would actually look really good. plain black isn't that good looking to me. except on cars of course









the yellow is supposed to more of a goldish color but a bright yellow would look good also.

before I do any of that stuff I need a system worthy to put into this case. the one I have is out of a gateway case that my parents gave me. The 8600gt was from when I bought it when that was a pretty good card but it's awful now.


----------



## Homer UK

Hi Guys Iam new







First sorry for my english....its really crap.... I bought Nzxt phantom i think over 6 months ago. I have one video in You tube when i build but its still modified this case and parts . This is my video from March - >>> 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymofHvd7R84[/ame[/URL]] Tommorow i update my post and i send New photo . This video show my pc form March but now its different . I moded side panel wich plexi glass and much more.


----------



## chinesethunda

looking forward to it, nice mods you got there


----------



## R3d T34rz

I like that Spider man color scheme, blue/red screens.


----------



## schachi08

I am ready building my watercooled Phantom White rig.










and with a little illumination:


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *schachi08*


I am ready building my watercooled Phantom White rig.










and with a little illumination:











Yours reminds me of mine lol

Little different set up but overall very sim.









By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-05-03


----------



## Anden702

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dradien*


I was thinking of possibly painting all the (grill?) meshes on my Phantom red for a red and black effect. What's the best way to remove them? Never done anything like this before, so it's new territory, so go easy on me










https://picasaweb.google.com/1149179...eat=directlink

Thats how i done it, but i seen some photos where they taken every part off.

As far as i know you cant remove the grills from the sidepanels, they are kinda melted into the metal.

Just make sure you tape of properly, its a shame if you get red on metal.


----------



## chinesethunda

the grill can be taken off... i took the grill off the side of my case you just bend the little metal pieces

how much did your w/c setup cost?


----------



## holynorth

Hey guys, my black Phantom came in yesterday. This is my first full sized case and it was shocking. Every time I walk by my Antec 902 I just kind of laugh at it. I used to think that it was a big case.

I'm struggling with urge to immediately switch my hardware over, but I'm upgrading my CPU/motherboard, power supply, and water cooling in the next month or two. (One part a week).

I'm going with an all-black theme. I'll post pictures as soon as I'm done or my urge overwhelms me.

Also, does anyone know how the H80/H100 would fit in this case?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holynorth*


Hey guys, my black Phantom came in yesterday. This is my first full sized case and it was shocking. Every time I walk by my Antec 902 I just kind of laugh at it. I used to think that it was a big case.

I'm struggling with urge to immediately switch my hardware over, but I'm upgrading my CPU/motherboard, power supply, and water cooling in the next month or two. (One part a week).

I'm going with an all-black theme. I'll post pictures as soon as I'm done or my urge overwhelms me.

Also, does anyone know how the H80/H100 would fit in this case?


One way or another? LOL don't by a H50 or 70 though. Definitely wait or even better buy one of the custom completes. Might be a little more, but way better cooling than the closed loops.


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz*


I like that Spider man color scheme, blue/red screens.


you mean optimus prime


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *schachi08*


I am ready building my watercooled Phantom White rig.










and with a little illumination:












it looks nice, but you are limiting your cooling and temp with 2 120 rads. you should add a 240 to the mix.


----------



## robert125381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


it looks nice, but you are limiting your cooling and temp with 2 120 rads. you should add a 240 to the mix.


it looks like he has a 240 up there.
just not a fan on it.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert125381*


it looks like he has a 240 up there.
just not a fan on it.


For sure. He should but that rad on the other side of the top of the case if there's room like some of the other people on here. Then he could throw the other fan on that rad.


----------



## holynorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14093552*
> One way or another? LOL don't by a H50 or 70 though. Definitely wait or even better buy one of the custom completes. Might be a little more, but way better cooling than the closed loops.


I was going to go with the new H80 or H100. I like the closed loop because the warranty, the simplicity, and the price is reasonable. I also support Corsair.

I'm looking in to the rasa kits, my budget is 100-120 but I could maybe stretch it for the Rasa 360 kit.

I don't need extreme performance. My goal is 5.0 ghz on a 2600k or an equivalent speed on BD if I decide to get that instead. In fact, the only reason I'm going with water cooling is to get rid of my stupidly large heatsink.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

You should nab the rasa kit then. I will work alot better when you start hitting the higher temps and hrz


----------



## chinesethunda

hey guys, quick question, if i were to get either a 360w/c kit for cpu and 240 kit for gpus, would it fit in my case? or maybe just 2 240s, would they fit in the phantom?


----------



## num1son

So I'm thinking about trying this kit out as my first "real" liquid cooling attempt.
Rasa 750 RS360

What do you all think about this kit? It seems like this is a pretty upgradable kit. I would like to start with my CPU and then do my 570's later. I know people have gotten 360's to fit but is it worth the hassle? Is it something a novice should try?
If not this kit I was thinking about the 240 version. But if there is a much better kit or option on the market please suggest!


----------



## schachi08

In fact it is a 280 radiator under the ceiling. Due to the width of this radiator I had to install the fan on top of it, so it does not collide with the mainboard and the fan on the 120 radiator.

@chinesethunda
A 240 radiator fits perfectly under the ceiling and a 120 (exactly 120mm) radiator fits in the back. If you will take out the small hard disk cage you can put another 120mm radiator in its place.
If you want to put a 280 or 320 radiator under the ceiling you will have to do some modifications on the case and with a 360 radiator under the ceiling you will lose the topmost 5.25 slot.

The most effective way to watercool a NZXT Phantom is to place an exterior radiator beneath it. Here is an example:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/language/en/info/p9846_Watercool-MO-RA3-4x180-PRO-White.html


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

you could do 2 240 rads or a 360 and 240 which would be a TON better.


----------



## schachi08

If you are willing to do several modifications on the case, you are correct.

I would never install a 360 and 240 rad, because I do not want to lose a 5.25 slot. Further the big hhd cage must be altered, which for sure is not easy to do.

If you want to cool an Intel Core i7-2600k without high overclocking and a single graphics card such as the Nvidia 570 GTX or ATI Radeon 6970, my configuration really is enough. Sure, you can always do more.

If watercooling would have been my main purpose, I would not buy a NZXT Phantom again, because there are more suitable cases available for water cooling.


----------



## Nayoka

well I found out what I'm going to be going with. It will be an Oklahoma Sooners case so Crimson/Cream.


----------



## chinesethunda

I wouldn't mind losing the top 5.25" bay, i don't even use it. Modding might be an issue but I should be okay. So the 360+240 is possible, but 2x240 is a better fit? or a 240+120?


----------



## schachi08

If you don't mind losing the top 5.25 bay, you can put a 360 rad under the ceiling, though you will have to built a bracket for it. A 240 rad fits under the ceiling without any modifications.
Where do you want to place the second 240 rad? I do not see any place for it, without modding the hdd cage.


----------



## chinesethunda

well if i were mount the small hdd cage upside down after taking out the big hdd cage, that would be possible, or how about a 360 and a 120? then i could mount it to the back, would that be a better idea?


----------



## unfbilly11

I'm sure this question has been asked in this thread somewhere, but does anyone know if the side 200mm fan will fit with a hyper 212+? also what fans do you guys have as intake/exhaust? I would imagine that because heat rises, top fans as exhaust? Does that sound logical to anyone?


----------



## chinesethunda

It will fit, but not with the filter though, I have mine on the outside of the case.

for me, my intakes are front, 5.25" bay, and 3 on the side
exhaust is top 2 and back


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


It will fit, but not with the filter though, I have mine on the outside of the case.

for me, my intakes are front, 5.25" bay, and 3 on the side
exhaust is top 2 and back


awesome thanks man


----------



## holynorth

Just set up my old system in my new Phantom until I get all my upgraded parts in the next month or two. Absolutely love this case (despite the PCI thumbscrews being extremely difficult to get out).

I have a two questions though. Not all of my LEDs on the front panel are on. Only 3/5 on the Fan Control and only 1 by the power button. Are the 2 on the fan control not on because I don't have those fans yet? How about the furthest LED from the power button?

Also, is everyone's front panel slightly loose? If you pull on it, away from the case, does it slightly move?


----------



## Nayoka

ya the fan controller will only light up for the fans that are connected. i don't know about the other LED though. I think it's a hard drive activity led


----------



## chinesethunda

the one close to the power button is the power LED, the other is HDD activity LED. As for the fan controller it will only light up if its connected. My front panel comes off easily, but I wouldn't call it "loose" i guess, but it is meant to come off fairly easily


----------



## schachi08

@chinesethunda
Yes, if you exchange the big hdd cage for the small one, a 240 rad will fit. This is a rather difficult mod, which I personally don't dare to do.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay, I was just wondering, maybe a future mod, but how good could the air flow be from the bottom? only a pull config could be done from the bottom right?


----------



## k2blazer

Hey guys im new here ive almost finished my 1st proper pc build and this is how it looks 








any advise on how to improve it would be great also i bought another 200mm fan for the side panel without realising that the 212 is too fat to let me put it there is there any other way i can put the fan on the side panel ive already tryed taking off the vent and putting it on the outside and it looked horrible. Thanks


----------



## k2blazer




----------



## chinesethunda

I have my fan on the outside after taking off the vent. I personally like the look. If you want, you can put the fan on the inside, but you would have to leave the filter off, you could try installing the filter on the outside and the fan on the inside, but i havn't tried that yet and don't know how that would fit. but I know the fan itself will fit on the inside without the filter

your case looks clean and nice, gj


----------



## k2blazer

Thanks man and yeah i did try that before without the filter and still wouldnt fit =[ .


----------



## k2blazer

Thats how much space there is for the side fan lol


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

update coming in later today.


----------



## chinesethunda

then just have it without the fan, some people say that the side fan is unnecessary, or have it on the outside


----------



## Pikoy

this is a picture my buddy took with a canon 60d to what it looks like it was a nice picture was only stubbled as a fluke on the cutting the side panel i like how the side of the cut areas are glowing but yes it was a fluke







still a good one though next step sleeving hahaha i know its taking a long time cnt get mpdc sleeves in the Philippines











this is picture


----------



## holynorth

Is it dangerous to have my power supply upside down, the fan facing the bottom of the case? I noticed that the bottom of the case is slightly elevated, is there enough air there or is my PSU in danger? I only did this because it's the only way a few cables will reach while I wait for my new PSU to come in.

Also, is it possible to fit the Rasa 240 without taking out any of the fans? I would like to keep all the fans while getting in to water cooling.

Edit: Last question, what is everyone doing with their HD audio cable? Right now might is going across my motherboard which ruins my nearly perfect cable management.


----------



## SmartedPAnda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;14115907*
> this is a picture my buddy took with a canon 60d to what it looks like it was a nice picture was only stubbled as a fluke on the cutting the side panel i like how the side of the cut areas are glowing but yes it was a fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a good one though next step sleeving hahaha i know its taking a long time cnt get mpdc sleeves in the Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is picture


Looks sick, is the PlexiGlass on the outside? Also, more pics and higher res!

I'm ordering a NZXT Phantom in the upcoming month, hopefully it drops in price, so I can afford more accessories.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holynorth;14116062*
> Is it dangerous to have my power supply upside down, the fan facing the bottom of the case? I noticed that the bottom of the case is slightly elevated, is there enough air there or is my PSU in danger? I only did this because it's the only way a few cables will reach while I wait for my new PSU to come in.
> 
> Also, is it possible to fit the Rasa 240 without taking out any of the fans? I would like to keep all the fans while getting in to water cooling.
> 
> Edit: Last question, what is everyone doing with their HD audio cable? Right now might is going across my motherboard which ruins my nearly perfect cable management.


My audio cable is run behind the mobo tray and through the hole where the 90deg bent tab for the PSU is.


----------



## schachi08

@chinesethunda
A pull configuration would be the best, because the rad is getting cold air from outside of the case. This will result in better water temperature.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay thanks for the info. probably not going to do w/c for a while, but leaving that option open should I ever see any cheap w/c parts lol

as for the audio cable, mine just goes under the mobo and out from where the psu cables go and then gets attached to my xonar d1


----------



## k2blazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holynorth*


Is it dangerous to have my power supply upside down, the fan facing the bottom of the case? I noticed that the bottom of the case is slightly elevated, is there enough air there or is my PSU in danger? I only did this because it's the only way a few cables will reach while I wait for my new PSU to come in.

Also, is it possible to fit the Rasa 240 without taking out any of the fans? I would like to keep all the fans while getting in to water cooling.

Edit: Last question, what is everyone doing with their HD audio cable? Right now might is going across my motherboard which ruins my nearly perfect cable management.


Nah dude its fine if there was a problem mounting psus upside down nzxt wouldnt of designed it that way nothing to worry about bro. =]


----------



## chinesethunda

lol luckily my psu is meant for bottom intake


----------



## WALSRU

Does anyone ever get irritated at the sheer size of this thing?

I lugged mine in a Sunbeamtech LAN bag to a friend's house the other weekend and it made me wish I had gone mid-tower


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


Does anyone ever get irritated at the sheer size of this thing?

I lugged mine in a Sunbeamtech LAN bag to a friend's house the other weekend and it made me wish I had gone mid-tower


















+1
moving it is not fun....


----------



## Rowey

Bigger is better. Think of its advantages, Airflow etc.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14124281*
> Bigger is better. Think of its advantages, Airflow etc.


+rep. its always better.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14124281*
> Bigger is better. Think of its advantages, Airflow etc.


I was speaking strictly about moving/taking it with you somewhere. Obviously bigger=better!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmartedPAnda;14116301*
> Looks sick, is the PlexiGlass on the outside? Also, more pics and higher res!
> 
> I'm ordering a NZXT Phantom in the upcoming month, hopefully it drops in price, so I can afford more accessories.


thanks bro i am trying to find more friends that have cool cameras hahaha its acrylic glass sort of plexiglass what we did was just place it in side and it looked cool once the lights on the nzxt ones were placed but we never planned it would look that awesome







gonna change some parts though and trying to find a strobe light so i can put in the pc blue one so it would have a white and blue theme that is elegant and still rugged looking i the combination of the tubes reflect the led lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;14123883*
> Does anyone ever get irritated at the sheer size of this thing?
> 
> I lugged mine in a Sunbeamtech LAN bag to a friend's house the other weekend and it made me wish I had gone mid-tower


yeah its a pain in the ass but its designed to be at home they dnt call it a full tower case for nothing


----------



## RushMore1205

hey guys just finished a build, thought i would share with you

here is the WAR ROOM










and here is the finished product, yes the tubing is a little long but im going to shorten in the next upgrade when the gpu blocks come in, just really did not want to cut the case just yet.


----------



## Rowey

Looks like it means business with that rear ext. rad!


----------



## Mr. Magnussen

I just got my NZXT Phantom case (black) and I love it. I am a total newbie to modding and building, so it will be fun. Not sure of what parts to pick yet though. Here is what I am considering now:

Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula

CPU: Asus Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition

Graphics card: Asus GeForce GTX 590 (I believe it is compatible with the new features of the V formula, correct me if I'm wrong) or Asus Radeon 6990 HD. But I am not sure here, so please come with arguments to help me out if you can.
I am looking forward to modding and building this awesome case, and to talk to more experienced people who uses the same case, as I can see many of you guys in here are extremely skilled at what you do









TY


----------



## Dradien

RushMore1205 : I'm looking into watercooling my Phantom as well, and these pics are awesome, thanks a ton Question though...is it possible to mount a 360 directly to the back of the case without it blocking the lower two water hoses?

Was also thinking of putting a 240 on the back (and top) and having the 240 external sticking up above the case (Not sure if I describing this correctly...)

Since I'm here, might as well ask...when I do my loop (CPU/GPU), How would I do it? Res>Pump>CPU>Rad>GPU>Rad>Res, or should it be Res>Pump>CPU>GPU>Rad>Rad>Res?

Thanks for the help?

Ninja-Edit: I'm just afraid if I mount a 360 or 240 on the back with only the 120's mount holes for the back fan, they'll bend and whatnot...also moving it...I'm new to WC, so sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## RushMore1205

ok, no its not possigle to mount the rad flush with the case and not block the holes for the tubing.

i would recomend for best possible resulrs going like this

RES-->PUMP--> RAD--->CPU-->RAD-->GPU---=> back to res

i have tested many differnt configurations and this is the best one

in my signature there is a SEXY RED GOT WET log you should check it out, thats how i have mine set up

you should always go PUMP-->RAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien;14127592*
> RushMore1205 : I'm looking into watercooling my Phantom as well, and these pics are awesome, thanks a ton Question though...is it possible to mount a 360 directly to the back of the case without it blocking the lower two water hoses?
> 
> Was also thinking of putting a 240 on the back (and top) and having the 240 external sticking up above the case (Not sure if I describing this correctly...)
> 
> Since I'm here, might as well ask...when I do my loop (CPU/GPU), How would I do it? Res>Pump>CPU>Rad>GPU>Rad>Res, or should it be Res>Pump>CPU>GPU>Rad>Rad>Res?
> 
> Thanks for the help?
> 
> Ninja-Edit: I'm just afraid if I mount a 360 or 240 on the back with only the 120's mount holes for the back fan, they'll bend and whatnot...also moving it...I'm new to WC, so sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

You can fit 2 240 rads inside the case and also a 360 and 240 with some lite modding. This is my tip to everyone the more surface area you have the better temps you will have.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14130250*
> You can fit 2 240 rads inside the case and also a 360 and 240 with some lite modding. This is my tip to everyone the more surface area you have the better temps you will have.


If you're going 360&240 where do you put them? Like what modding has to be done. I keep seeing it mentioned, but no one is specific.


----------



## zwibi

Ive been looking but 370 pages is quite a bit. Does anyone know if the Corsair H80 works with this case?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

yes it does....


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14130512*
> If you're going 360&240 where do you put them? Like what modding has to be done. I keep seeing it mentioned, but no one is specific.


the 360 will be put up top where the 200mm fans go. A little bit of modding has to take place but it works. Also you need to remove the hd cage to put a 240 rad in its place on the floor of the case.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Took some new pictures:


----------



## zwibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14131028*
> yes it does....


Thank you. And I am holding you to that statement. Just bought the case along with my new rig right now.


----------



## chinesethunda

looks nice, somewhat like how mine is


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwibi;14131338*
> Thank you. And I am holding you to that statement. Just bought the case along with my new rig right now.


thats fine. im not going anywhere.


----------



## chinesethunda

hey if i wanted to cut the honeycomb off the back of my case, I would use a dremel right? but how do you cut it or what do you use? is there a blade that attaches to the dremel? because all i'v seen are sandpaper rounds and stuff and polish stuff that are attached to them


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14135024*
> hey if i wanted to cut the honeycomb off the back of my case, I would use a dremel right? but how do you cut it or what do you use? is there a blade that attaches to the dremel? because all i'v seen are sandpaper rounds and stuff and polish stuff that are attached to them


Look for a cut off wheel. Preferably a reinforced fibre one.


----------



## Anden702

@clickhere.exe

Looks really nice and clean inside. Do you have all the cables connected to the motherboard? Cant see any sata cables


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14135024*
> hey if i wanted to cut the honeycomb off the back of my case, I would use a dremel right? but how do you cut it or what do you use? is there a blade that attaches to the dremel? because all i'v seen are sandpaper rounds and stuff and polish stuff that are attached to them


Just buy a full dremel kit (or just a bit kit if you've already got a dremel) and there should be a cut off wheel in there.
BTW why are you cutting that off?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14131188*
> Took some new pictures:


It looks like you're using just one 6 pin power wire going to your gpu with a splitter to another. Is that right? Correct me if I'm wrong ppl, but you should definitely have two separate 6 pin wires.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anden702;14135500*
> @clickhere.exe
> 
> Looks really nice and clean inside. Do you have all the cables connected to the motherboard? Cant see any sata cables


I think they've done it the same as me. Sata cables are going into the grommet behind the graphics card. I'll post some pics of my rig, now that I've replaced my crappy asetek, fans and cables.


----------



## chinesethunda

Hey guys, so NZXT sent out my replacement fan on jun11, i just received it today, nearly a month later. Anyways I have a situation in which i need help

So... you know how the back button controls the light up of the back top fan? well now I have 2 of the nzxt blue led fans, and it has a switch cable. How do I connect 2 of the fan LED controls to that one controller? so that it can control when my fan lights up?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14135715*
> Hey guys, so NZXT sent out my replacement fan on jun11, i just received it today, nearly a month later. Anyways I have a situation in which i need help
> 
> So... you know how the back button controls the light up of the back top fan? well now I have 2 of the nzxt blue led fans, and it has a switch cable. How do I connect 2 of the fan LED controls to that one controller? so that it can control when my fan lights up?


cut and splice together. I havent seen and 2 power pin spilters.


----------



## chinesethunda

splice the 2 together? i guess that might work, gotta give it a try

what do you mean you havn't seen and 2 pin power splitters?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

they dont make a Y splitter like this







for a 2 pin


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anden702;14135500*
> @clickhere.exe
> 
> Looks really nice and clean inside. Do you have all the cables connected to the motherboard? Cant see any sata cables


Thanks. The SATA cables are plugged into their ports right under the front end of my graphic card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14135597*
> It looks like you're using just one 6 pin power wire going to your gpu with a splitter to another. Is that right? Correct me if I'm wrong ppl, but you should definitely have two separate 6 pin wires.


I was surprised to see this too when I first got the power supply. All 4 6-pins are spliced in this way so I cant plug them into the card separately.

I checked with the graphic card support list SIlverstone has provided for this model (ST75EF) and looks like the spliced connectors can handle 2x GTX470s or 2x HD6950. Reviews I've found online said this conifg isnt the best, but should work I guess.

I havent encountered any problems yet, but I'll ask the pros in the PSU forum section to make sure.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14138027*
> Thanks. The SATA cables are plugged into their ports right under the front end of my graphic card.
> 
> I was surprised to see this too when I first got the power supply. All 4 6-pins are spliced in this way so I cant plug them into the card separately.
> 
> I checked with the graphic card support list SIlverstone has provided for this model (ST75EF) and looks like the spliced connectors can handle 2x GTX470s or 2x HD6950. Reviews I've found online said this conifg isnt the best, but should work I guess.
> 
> I havent encountered any problems yet, but I'll ask the pros in the PSU forum section to make sure.


Yeah do that. I mean maybe its fine, but I'd hate to see you prematurely kill your psu/whatever else it takes with it.


----------



## chinesethunda

so i gotta just split them and the put them together then? hmm might take a bit of jimmying


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

basically take both and cut them at the same point, you need to make sure you have enough to and the clip back into place. now solder the two together along with the jumper and your done.


----------



## Mr. Magnussen

I have what I guess is a noob question, but how do I know what powersupply to pick? I dont know if this is the right place to ask, but since this is the place I read most, and people here seem to know stuff... xD

This is what i consider for my build: Asus Crosshair V Formula, AMD Phenom II X6 1100T and Radeon HD 6950 2GB x2. And ofcourse the fans and litghts for the Phantom, which I guess dont take much... considering 8 or 16 gig ram, but i guess they dont take much either. And I am doing watercooling (means radiator and pump) And i want to overclock as much as possible... (ehm... ?)

Any ideas for what power supply i need? Thanks in advance...


----------



## num1son

Just get something around 1000watts. I like corsair.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14139850*
> Just get something around 1000watts. I like corsair.


he doesnt need that much... a good 750 will do. the nzxt hales a awesome too.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol yeah 650-750 should be enough. I guess I gotta go find a solder gun lol


----------



## LPRaver89

I agree that you wouldnt need a 1000 watt power supply but for all that you are putting in there it wouldnt hurt especially in an attempt to future proof your power supply. Newer cards keep coming put with higher power demands so i think it would be safe getting one with a little extra.


----------



## robert125381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtwan*


Was planning to use the NZXT fans w/white LEDs for a different case project but I think I might do them to the fans in my Phantom.

what do you think?











so is this a stock lphantom fan modded with leds?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I agree that you wouldnt need a 1000 watt power supply but for all that you are putting in there it wouldnt hurt especially in an attempt to future proof your power supply. Newer cards keep coming put with higher power demands so i think it would be safe getting one with a little extra.


Yup that was my point. I started with a much smaller psu and had four since when I could have just bought a larger one to begin with and still be using it. This theory works as long as you don't care about your electric bill







!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

its overkill now and will be overkill later.


----------



## robert125381

god you guys i need your help!!!
i have the black phontom and hate the gothic look of it i plan to brighten it up with white led's and suc,but what color should i paint my akcent pieces?
i dont want white and i am on the fence on orange but 2 problems with that it looks like a broncos theme :0 and everyone does orange....
Should i do grey? or baby blue?
i am doing the whole theme of this case around the akcent peices please input your opinion


----------



## Nayoka

baby blue. the black with orange accents is already used for a special edition version of the case.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14144270*
> its overkill now and will be overkill later.


Deadpool, you do make a good point that it is overkill right now. However, I also remember saying how could you ever fill a 1GB hdd...What on earth would you need 1MB of RAM for...a system like that you would never outgrow...LOL.

So you can't really say that it would be overkill later because we really don't know. Plus, if he ever decides to bump up to a dual GTX-590 system because they drop the price, a 750W PSU would be struggling if it works at all.

As far as power consumption and your electric bill, just because it says it's a 1000W, it doesn't mean that it is drawing a constant 1000W. That is just what it is capable of going up to. In fact, if you have two identical systems, except one has a 750W and the other a 1000W, and you don't have enough in your system to draw on the full 1000W, you would hardly notice a difference in your bill (maybe a few cents per month). They only draw the power they need in order to run the components that are installed.

Based off of that, I would personally get a 1000W that way there is room for growth in the event you ever need it. Better to have and not need than to need and not have.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14144270*
> its overkill now and will be overkill later.


Nope. Never know what your going to wind up with!

DePontee
"As far as power consumption and your electric bill, just because it says it's a 1000W, it doesn't mean that it is drawing a constant 1000W. That is just what it is capable of going up to. In fact, if you have two identical systems, except one has a 750W and the other a 1000W, and you don't have enough in your system to draw on the full 1000W, you would hardly notice a difference in your bill (maybe a few cents per month). They only draw the power they need in order to run the components that are installed.

Based off of that, I would personally get a 1000W that way there is room for growth in the event you ever need it. Better to have and not need than to need and not have."

I thought I had read somewhere that they still draw more power. But when you think about it that doesn't really make sense. Why would it still draw more if its not doing anything with it.


----------



## matty_AFC

I just bought an xspc rs 240 but i haven't got a clue how to mount the rad under the 2x200mm fan holes, i know your supposed to use the brackets supplied with the phantom but i just don't get it. so i was kinda hoping someone here could help me or even show me pictures. any help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14147157*
> Nope. Never know what your going to wind up with!
> 
> DePontee
> "As far as power consumption and your electric bill, just because it says it's a 1000W, it doesn't mean that it is drawing a constant 1000W. That is just what it is capable of going up to. In fact, if you have two identical systems, except one has a 750W and the other a 1000W, and you don't have enough in your system to draw on the full 1000W, you would hardly notice a difference in your bill (maybe a few cents per month). They only draw the power they need in order to run the components that are installed.
> 
> Based off of that, I would personally get a 1000W that way there is room for growth in the event you ever need it. Better to have and not need than to need and not have."
> 
> I thought I had read somewhere that they still draw more power. But when you think about it that doesn't really make sense. Why would it still draw more if its not doing anything with it.


Some do. Read all the stats before you buy one and make sure that it is a 80+ certified PSU. If it is not an 80+ then it could be a 50 for all you know. If that's the case, that means only 50% of your 500W PSU is actually being used for energy while the other 50% is disipated in heat. That being the case with a 500W PSU, that would mean that in order to achieve a 500W peak it has to draw 1000W in order to maintain its 500W peak. Hopefully, that explains the 80+ certification...Now about the max load. Take my PSU for example. I have a ToughPower 1050W that is rated 80+. In order to get that certification, it is tested at 20%, 50% and 100% loads and each test, the PSU must be putting out 80% power and only losing 20% or less to heat disipation. So, in turn, in order to do that, the PSU must be able to adjust for the ammount of power consumption. My computer is hooked to a 2000vac 1200W UPS/line conditioner. Its main purpose is to give me power backup if the power goes out and to keep the current at a constant in the case of brown-outs (I'm in Afghanistan and running off huge generators so that happens a lot). It has an added feature to it though that also tells me what my load is. With my computer up and running, along with two ASUS IPS monitors, I have yet to exceed 68% load and that's at start-up (usually, it hovers atound 22%). That tells me two things that could actually help him with his question on which PSU to buy. First, at full load, I am drawing 816W at full load and 264W at normal use. Second, this proves the point that if you are going to max out your HDD cages, run two over-clocked GTX-560Ti GPUs in SLI, and over-clock your CPU to 5.2GHz a 750W PSU would not work (remember 816W at full load)...Just food for thought.

EDIT...One more thought to keep in mind. When you are really making a huge system and using an extreme amount of power, try not to exceed a 1200W 80+ PSU. If you are in a newer house you might be able to get away with it, however, many older houses can't take that much amperage on a single line unless you are plugging it into an outlet that was meant for a refrigerator or some other high-amp utility. I've seen people fry the wires in their wall because they think they can just put a higher amp breaker in the box, forgetting that the wire itself can't take that much power-draw...Just another food for thought.


----------



## Envadzer

The phantom looks really awesome but i have a question i heard some of the reviews on newegg that the audio ports in the phantom are bugy and doesn't work is that true?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Envadzer;14148180*
> The phantom looks really awesome but i have a question i heard some of the reviews on newegg that the audio ports in the phantom are bugy and doesn't work is that true?


I haven't had any problems with mine.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Envadzer;14148180*
> The phantom looks really awesome but i have a question i heard some of the reviews on newegg that the audio ports in the phantom are bugy and doesn't work is that true?


I think they did a bad job when the designed the front panel PCB, because the audio ground and the USB ground are connected, so if your motherboard doesn't like that, you will hear static, or you will hear noise when there is activity on the USB ports.
I have that problem, I just don't have the USB hooked up. I don't care that much. Not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;14147876*
> Some do. Read all the stats before you buy one and make sure that it is a 80+ certified PSU. If it is not an 80+ then it could be a 50 for all you know. If that's the case, that means only 50% of your 500W PSU is actually being used for energy while the other 50% is disipated in heat. That being the case with a 500W PSU, that would mean that in order to achieve a 500W peak it has to draw 1000W in order to maintain its 500W peak. Hopefully, that explains the 80+ certification...Now about the max load. Take my PSU for example. I have a ToughPower 1050W that is rated 80+. In order to get that certification, it is tested at 20%, 50% and 100% loads and each test, the PSU must be putting out 80% power and only losing 20% or less to heat disipation. So, in turn, in order to do that, the PSU must be able to adjust for the ammount of power consumption. My computer is hooked to a 2000vac 1200W UPS/line conditioner. Its main purpose is to give me power backup if the power goes out and to keep the current at a constant in the case of brown-outs (I'm in Afghanistan and running off huge generators so that happens a lot). It has an added feature to it though that also tells me what my load is. With my computer up and running, along with two ASUS IPS monitors, I have yet to exceed 68% load and that's at start-up (usually, it hovers atound 22%). That tells me two things that could actually help him with his question on which PSU to buy. First, at full load, I am drawing 816W at full load and 264W at normal use. Second, this proves the point that if you are going to max out your HDD cages, run two over-clocked GTX-560Ti GPUs in SLI, and over-clock your CPU to 5.2GHz a 750W PSU would not work (remember 816W at full load)...Just food for thought.
> 
> EDIT...One more thought to keep in mind. When you are really making a huge system and using an extreme amount of power, try not to exceed a 1200W 80+ PSU. If you are in a newer house you might be able to get away with it, however, many older houses can't take that much amperage on a single line unless you are plugging it into an outlet that was meant for a refrigerator or some other high-amp utility. I've seen people fry the wires in their wall because they think they can just put a higher amp breaker in the box, forgetting that the wire itself can't take that much power-draw...Just another food for thought.


+1 for information!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;14147876*
> Some do. Read all the stats before you buy one and make sure that it is a 80+ certified PSU. If it is not an 80+ then it could be a 50 for all you know. If that's the case, that means only 50% of your 500W PSU is actually being used for energy while the other 50% is disipated in heat. That being the case with a 500W PSU, that would mean that in order to achieve a 500W peak it has to draw 1000W in order to maintain its 500W peak. Hopefully, that explains the 80+ certification...Now about the max load. Take my PSU for example. I have a ToughPower 1050W that is rated 80+. In order to get that certification, it is tested at 20%, 50% and 100% loads and each test, the PSU must be putting out 80% power and only losing 20% or less to heat disipation. So, in turn, in order to do that, the PSU must be able to adjust for the ammount of power consumption. My computer is hooked to a 2000vac 1200W UPS/line conditioner. Its main purpose is to give me power backup if the power goes out and to keep the current at a constant in the case of brown-outs (I'm in Afghanistan and running off huge generators so that happens a lot). It has an added feature to it though that also tells me what my load is. With my computer up and running, along with two ASUS IPS monitors, I have yet to exceed 68% load and that's at start-up (usually, it hovers atound 22%). That tells me two things that could actually help him with his question on which PSU to buy. First, at full load, I am drawing 816W at full load and 264W at normal use. Second, this proves the point that if you are going to max out your HDD cages, run two over-clocked GTX-560Ti GPUs in SLI, and over-clock your CPU to 5.2GHz a 750W PSU would not work (remember 816W at full load)...Just food for thought.
> 
> EDIT...One more thought to keep in mind. When you are really making a huge system and using an extreme amount of power, try not to exceed a 1200W 80+ PSU. If you are in a newer house you might be able to get away with it, however, many older houses can't take that much amperage on a single line unless you are plugging it into an outlet that was meant for a refrigerator or some other high-amp utility. I've seen people fry the wires in their wall because they think they can just put a higher amp breaker in the box, forgetting that the wire itself can't take that much power-draw...Just another food for thought.


Great information sir.
Also, I think when a person exceeds 1000watts for a PSU, they should run a dedicated circuit for their PC, I mean it just makes sense. And better yet, run it on 220v instead of 120v, then it will be more efficient.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC;14147555*
> I just bought an xspc rs 240 but i haven't got a clue how to mount the rad under the 2x200mm fan holes, i know your supposed to use the brackets supplied with the phantom but i just don't get it. so i was kinda hoping someone here could help me or even show me pictures. any help will be very much appreciated.


There are two screw holes between the fans for the NZXT brackets, that's about it.....


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

the reason am I saying its over kill is because all you need is 750-850. even if they go alittle bit higher the good psu's will handle it without any problems. They good psu's are 150 and up anyways.


----------



## holynorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14148382*
> I think they did a bad job when the designed the front panel PCB, because the audio ground and the USB ground are connected, so if your motherboard doesn't like that, you will hear static, or you will hear noise when there is activity on the USB ports.
> I have that problem, I just don't have the USB hooked up. I don't care that much. Not a deal breaker for me.


Was like that on my Antec 300 and Antec 902, very annoying. There are some home mods you can do apparently by creating its own grounding.

I'm looking at picking up the XSPC 240 with a separate 120 for cooling. Are there any places I can put these while keeping all the fans in? I've looked around but most people tend to take off the top 200mm fans. I find this ugly from the outside.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381;14144540*
> god you guys i need your help!!!
> i have the black phontom and hate the gothic look of it i plan to brighten it up with white led's and suc,but what color should i paint my akcent pieces?
> i dont want white and i am on the fence on orange but 2 problems with that it looks like a broncos theme :0 and everyone does orange....
> Should i do grey? or baby blue?
> i am doing the whole theme of this case around the akcent peices please input your opinion


I have yet to see a bee phantom... I think it would look cool black and yellow.


----------



## chinesethunda

bee phantom would look cool. i wish i had some money to go w/c lol or just to mod my case. since i cant, i must take pleasure in watching other people lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14149124*
> the reason am I saying its over kill is because all you need is 750-850. even if they go alittle bit higher the good psu's will handle it without any problems. They good psu's are 150 and up anyways.


Yeah but its one thing you can actually future proof. Why not do it? Even if they'll do more do you really want to make something work too hard that's pumping power into your system?


----------



## kyzumi

Hey! I love the Phantom but unfortunately I can't find it so I had to buy Corsair 600T White. It is a fantastic case as well (it actually remind me of the phantom) but I am still a Phantom supporter!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyzumi;14153281*
> Hey! I love the Phantom but unfortunately I can't find it so I had to buy Corsair 600T White. It is a fantastic case as well (it actually remind me of the phantom) but I am still a Phantom supporter!


what do u mean you couldnt find it?


----------



## kyzumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14154105*
> what do u mean you couldnt find it?


I live in Brazil and I don't think the Phantom was officially released here so It is really hard to find. I was really lucky to find such a good case like the 600T (it was the only one available). We usually only get low-end cases like Sentley and Cooler master (the cheapest ones).


----------



## RushMore1205

latest creation for a buddy of mine


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

no powder coating it, rush?


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


no powder coating it, rush?


No, he wanted it to stay the same color

NO MONEY! No Powder! lol

if this was mine i would of done black with silver flake, thing thing flake,

but non less looks really good


----------



## Dradien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


latest creation for a buddy of mine
.......


That is awesome, and pretty much what I am planning to do with mine. Although for the back 360, I want to put the fan from inside the case on the outside (the 120 on the back), and mount the 360 that way, so I can use the bottom two tube holes.

Question though...how much do these weigh? I have never actually held one, and don't want it ******* up only being supported by the middle fan holes...

Quote:



...Fan with supporting screws

.......V

|-|......./-----------\\
|_|-[]-:<-Grill.........|
|_|......|................|
.........00<-Bottom..|
..........|hose holes |
..........|------------/

^^
Rad


Sorry for the crude ASCII, but I hope that helps illustrate my point a little.

This forum hates spaces for some reason so I had to put periods where the spaces should be...


----------



## Envadzer

I have just a couple of questions before i make my decision

1- Will the phantom fit the hyper 212+?
2- is the fans in the case are loud when at stock and full speed?
3- What about the airflow what is the temp of CPU, HDD, GPU..etc when idle and load with stock and full speed?
4- can i remove the top 200mm fan and put it at the side?

Thanks in advance


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Envadzer*


I have just a couple of questions before i make my decision

1- Will the phantom fit the hyper 212+?
2- is the fans in the case are loud when at stock and full speed?
3- What about the airflow what is the temp of CPU, HDD, GPU..etc when idle and load with stock and full speed?
4- can i remove the top 200mm fan and put it at the side?

Thanks in advance


1-People have said yes. Some say you can't put the side fan in with one.
2-Depends on your definition. They are quiet. But I play with them on full without head phones.
3-That is totally dependent on your setup and cooling. 
4-Yes but that would be a bad idea. You'll move more air leaving it in the top.


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Envadzer;14159675*
> I have just a couple of questions before i make my decision
> 
> 1- Will the phantom fit the hyper 212+?
> 2- is the fans in the case are loud when at stock and full speed?
> 3- What about the airflow what is the temp of CPU, HDD, GPU..etc when idle and load with stock and full speed?
> 4- can i remove the top 200mm fan and put it at the side?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. yes but you can only fit a side fan with it on if you take out the dust filter
2. they are not that loud, I replaced mine though so I don't remember that well, but that is up to your personal preference of what loud is
3. this is totally dependent of how you put the fans and if you add more or not. which you MUST add one to the front in my opinion as theres a controller for it anyways
4. can you? yes. Should you? probably not. I would suggest just getting 2 more 200mm nzxt fans and putting them in the empty spaces as well as a 140mm fan for the front


----------



## Envadzer

Thanks guys looks like the phantom is the case for me


----------



## Sickpuppy

It´s done and made first place at the NZxTmoddingcontest.



Damn i´m proud of it


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickpuppy;14167571*
> It´s done and made first place at the NZxTmoddingcontest.
> 
> Damn i´m proud of it


Great Job Sickpuppy. Definitely one of a kind...+Rep


----------



## MartynRE

I'm stuck between a regular white phantom and a special edition with the red stripe, which should I go for?


----------



## chinesethunda

get the white one, you can always paint your own? not worth the extra money imo


----------



## MartynRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14168955*
> get the white one, you can always paint your own? not worth the extra money imo


Its the same price and I like it because its exclusive, as far as I know only one other person in this group has one.

Given a choice between a regular white one and a special edition which would you go for? Same price, and features, only difference is one is "special"


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

its the same just with different paint


----------



## holynorth

Anyone happen to have a list of all the places that you can't mount a radiator? Looking to purchase a Rasa kit but not sure which I should go for (RS/RX 240/360) and their respecting mount possibilities.

Looking through the pages I have found people mount their RS 240/360 at the top by removing both the fans, and mount a RS 240/360 and RX240 at the bottom by removing both HDD cages.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

thats it besides out side on the back.


----------



## holynorth

Do both cages have to be removed? I saw how people mount their SSDs, but where are people putting their HDDs?


----------



## chinesethunda

most likely in their 5.25" bays or if you have the small hard drive holder cage upside down attached to the 5.25" bay area


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickpuppy;14167571*
> It´s done and made first place at the NZxTmoddingcontest.
> 
> Damn i´m proud of it


So beautiful... I like. I bought some green paint to do the simple mode everybody seems to be doing to their phantom which is paint the black lines in the white version. Mine is black and since I love green I'll be painting it green.

By the way I've never painted anything in my life... for plastic should I use primer first?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

always use primer and sand a little before hand.. it makes sure it will hold.


----------



## Sickpuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14174811*
> always use primer and sand a little before hand.. it makes sure it will hold.


WORD!! Thats how its done.


----------



## chinesethunda

what kind of sander do you use? and how much do you sand it?
so the process is sand > primer > paint?
Also I'm not familiar with paints and stuff, what kind of paint would one use to paint it?


----------



## biggestmexi

Hello everyone. Just picked up a white Phantom this weekend on sale at newegg. $119.

Also got the white 2m sleeved led kit for it too.

I am going to do a color scheme like K3nny did, except with automotive paint. So it will have an opalescent effect to it. Im just not sure which stuff on the inside to paint orange.

Has anyone got the white NZXT cable extensions?

Also could i see some pics of how other routed their LED cables?

(oh, im ******* pumped for this too)


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickpuppy;14167571*
> It´s done and made first place at the NZxTmoddingcontest.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i´m proud of it


where was that contest?:|


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickpuppy;14167571*
> It´s done and made first place at the NZxTmoddingcontest.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i´m proud of it


what could i say i think there weren't any competition. Great mod, great case







and finally that freaken awesome


----------



## k.3nny

Cant find it anywhere :S

Even google is giving me 1 link, and thats this topic


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14176839*
> what kind of sander do you use? and how much do you sand it?
> so the process is sand > primer > paint?
> Also I'm not familiar with paints and stuff, what kind of paint would one use to paint it?


Yeah, I have similar questions. So even though is plastic I need to sand it and what lvl of sand paper should I get? I got white primer and emerald gloss green, they were like 3 each at Wal-mart so I hope they are not super bad.


----------



## Sickpuppy

the contest took place in germany for PCGH/Caseking
Here is the final article (sry but its german...how can come?







)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,821527/Die-Gewinner-des-Casemod-Contests-Das-sind-die-Plaetze-1-4/Gehaeuse/News/
thanks







for your interest


----------



## chinesethunda

good job, congrats on the win


----------



## robert125381

some zoomed out pics would be cool too if you have any.


----------



## Sickpuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381;14180718*
> some zoomed out pics would be cool too if you have any.


Most of the pictures are in the forums worklog diary mentioned in the news article of PCGH.
I summered some of them in my german sysprofile. I said it sometime earlier i think. Don´t know. Here is the link:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id139029


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14177823*
> what could i say i think there weren't any competition. Great mod, great case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally that freaken awesome


uhhh.... have you seen kenny's rig?


----------



## robert125381

@sickpuppy what did you make your psu cover out of?


----------



## LPRaver89

So I had to slap myself today.... I noticed that since I painted my case my temps have not been all that great and I have been stressed to figure out why and today i figured it out..... my push pull set up on my h70 is in push push..... god I am so stupid!


----------



## Sickpuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381;14182578*
> @sickpuppy what did you make your psu cover out of?


Its made of wooden panels covered with cloth thats normaly used to cover speakerboxes


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14186042*
> So I had to slap myself today.... I noticed that since I painted my case my temps have not been all that great and I have been stressed to figure out why and today i figured it out..... my push pull set up on my h70 is in push push..... god I am so stupid!


LOL that would have an effect on your temps, luckily my CM212+ fans are attached to the clips and can only go one way lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14186042*
> So I had to slap myself today.... I noticed that since I painted my case my temps have not been all that great and I have been stressed to figure out why and today i figured it out..... my push pull set up on my h70 is in push push..... god I am so stupid!


That's crazy what were your temps like push/push what did they go to after?


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Hi, recently got around to buying this case and I'm having a few problems, likely due to my ignorance, with getting it all set up. First, and least important problem, is removing the second, smaller, HDD bay. The screws seem incredibly tight and none of my screw drivers seem to be able to get sufficient grip to turn without ruining the screw, any advice?
The second, more pressing issue, is that I can't seem to remove the thumbscrews attached to the PCI covers. I turn them and turn them and they don't move, they just spin and I can't find the right way to get them to unscrew. Can anyone help?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crtwrght_mrk;14189244*
> Hi, recently got around to buying this case and I'm having a few problems, likely due to my ignorance, with getting it all set up. First, and least important problem, is removing the second, smaller, HDD bay. The screws seem incredibly tight and none of my screw drivers seem to be able to get sufficient grip to turn without ruining the screw, any advice?
> The second, more pressing issue, is that I can't seem to remove the thumbscrews attached to the PCI covers. I turn them and turn them and they don't move, they just spin and I can't find the right way to get them to unscrew. Can anyone help?


First question. Just make sure you use the largest philips head screwdriver you can. Then go slow use a lot of torque.
Second, sounds stripped. Are you turning it the right way? Counter clockwise or to the left? Try pulling up at the same time you unscrew it. That may let it "bite" into the metal if its stripped.


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Cheers for the advice. Yes I was turning to the left, the thing is it isn't just one screw, it's at least two that I can't seem to get out (the only two I tried).


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crtwrght_mrk;14189581*
> Cheers for the advice. Yes I was turning to the left, the thing is it isn't just one screw, it's at least two that I can't seem to get out (the only two I tried).


sounds like you might have gotten a case that when it was put together they put too much torque on the screws. I would contact nzxt about it.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14187770*
> LOL that would have an effect on your temps, luckily my CM212+ fans are attached to the clips and can only go one way lol


Well I have two different fans attached and it turns out that they spin opposite directions from where they are mounted to the motor... so what I thought was the same direction wasnt.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14188120*
> That's crazy what were your temps like push/push what did they go to after?


There was nearly a 10 degree difference. My room has been hot so it should go down even further once the weather cools off.


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

@num1son: Thanks for your advice re. the larger Phillips screwdriver, found a larger one and all ten screws were out in 30 seconds.
As for PCI blocks, it turns out it's only two that are stuck. Since I've got spare thumbscrews I'll probably just find a way of getting the screws off and replace them if necessary.

Edit: All sorted now, not sure what happened to the screws, probably my fault, but thanks everyone for your help. Also, when the members list is updated, put me down in the Phantom Black column.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crtwrght_mrk*


@num1son: Thanks for your advice re. the larger Phillips screwdriver, found a larger one and all ten screws were out in 30 seconds.
As for PCI blocks, it turns out it's only two that are stuck. Since I've got spare thumbscrews I'll probably just find a way of getting the screws off and replace them if necessary.


Glad to help. You could try to pull and unscrew with a pair of needle-nose pliers? Or pushing up from the bottom with a flathead screw driver?


----------



## holynorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crtwrght_mrk*


Cheers for the advice. Yes I was turning to the left, the thing is it isn't just one screw, it's at least two that I can't seem to get out (the only two I tried).


Ah! I had the exact same problem (got my phantom a few days ago). Every single PCI screw was ridiculously tight. I used a nearly perfect fitting screwdriver and had extreme problems. I ended up just using a larger screwdriver at an angle and stripped them to get them out. It was extremely difficult.

If I take out both the HDD cages, can they be put back in? Looking to put an RX240 there if it will fit.


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Glad to help. You could try to pull and unscrew with a pair of needle-nose pliers? Or pushing up from the bottom with a flathead screw driver?


I tried pushing from underneath, no dice, but the pliers were the solution.

@holynorth: The small HDD cage can be removed and put back in, as it's just screws. The larger one however is riveted in. It can be removed but I imagine putting it back in would be an enormous effort, if at all possible. I have seen modifications in this forum where people removed both trays and then attached the smaller one above their radiator, so I expect that's possible.


----------



## holynorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crtwrght_mrk*


I tried pushing from underneath, no dice, but the pliers were the solution.

@holynorth: The small HDD cage can be removed and put back in, as it's just screws. The larger one however is riveted in. It can be removed but I imagine putting it back in would be an enormous effort, if at all possible. I have seen modifications in this forum where people removed both trays and then attached the smaller one above their radiator, so I expect that's possible.


Moving the smaller one sounds perfect. Do you happen to have a link to someone who did this?


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

Annoyingly I can't remember, I'll try and find it tomorrow. Hopefully one of the regulars (read Phantom gurus) will remember who did this before then.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holynorth*


Moving the smaller one sounds perfect. Do you happen to have a link to someone who did this?


I removed the large cage and the small one. The small one as he said is just screws, and the large one is riveted in place. You have to drill out the rivets but it is really easy. Those who reattach the smaller cage where the large one used to be either use tape or drill holes into the drive bay and use the mounts on the bottom of the small one to attach it to the bottom of the cage. Overall it is very simple.


----------



## holynorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I removed the large cage and the small one. The small one as he said is just screws, and the large one is riveted in place. You have to drill out the rivets but it is really easy. Those who reattach the smaller cage where the large one used to be either use tape or drill holes into the drive bay and use the mounts on the bottom of the small one to attach it to the bottom of the cage. Overall it is very simple.


Where did you put your HDD? I see where others are putting the SSD. Is the HDD in the 5.75 bay?


----------



## R1VER5

I am in awe of some of the mods you guys have done. The Phantom is already an awesome case and you guys took it to the next level!


----------



## AverageGai

Does adding a second 200mm fan to the top make a noticeable difference?


----------



## chinesethunda

it was a MASSIVE PITA to take the small drive cage out cuz the screws were so stuck it was rediculous. and yes adding a second 200mm fan does help


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holynorth*


Where did you put your HDD? I see where others are putting the SSD. Is the HDD in the 5.75 bay?


I am still using the smaller cage. You put the smaller cage where you want it. Once you take out the larger cage you have more room and better airflow.... you could but a hard drive up there if you wanted.








As you can see mine is crappily sitting there, I am in the process of getting a new mobo and when I take out the old one I will be mounting the small cage upside down where the old large cage used to mount.


----------



## num1son

Over the next few weeks ill be putting a 360 rad up top and a 240 down low. If someone could direct me to some pictures of a build like this that I could use to follow that would be great! I know I should just search through the pages here, but maybe someone knows off the top of their head?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Look at k3nnys mod, my mod, and I can't think of the others..... my mod will start taking on water really soon.


----------



## holynorth

Does anyone know if an RX240 can fit at the bottom where the HDD cages are? I have seen people put the RS240, but not the RX yet.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holynorth;14196234*
> Does anyone know if an RX240 can fit at the bottom where the HDD cages are? I have seen people put the RS240, but not the RX yet.


Thats what I plan to do. I don't see why it wouldn't...here are the dimesions:

rs:277mm(l) x 121mm(h) x 35(w)
rx:286mm(l) x 125mm(h) x 58.5(w)(2.3")

I would guess the only issue might be that you can't mount the small HDD cage upside down on top of it? But looking at K3nny's build I would guess even that's possible.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14196220*
> Look at k3nnys mod, my mod, and I can't think of the others..... my mod will start taking on water really soon.


Thanks for your help! What size rads are you putting in, and where? K3nny's is obviously really helpful but not for the 360 up top. Can you think of someone who's done that?


----------



## chinesethunda

it kinda sucks cuz i have 3 hdds that i would have to find places to put lol i wanna go w/c SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad but im poor =(


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14196474*
> it kinda sucks cuz i have 3 hdds that i would have to find places to put lol i wanna go w/c SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad but im poor =(


Yeah I know I can put my SSD's just about anywhere, but I have two 750 wd blues that are going to need a cage...

Start saving buddy! Actually the Rasa rx240 is good performance/cost check it out:
RX240


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

im doing a 360 and 240... but the plans for where at, you will have to wait my friend.


----------



## chinesethunda

im thinking about either going 2x 240 or 360 and 240 or 360 and 120 or 360+240+120? pretty sure thats just overkill lol. but if i had money why not right? sigh i need a job lol


----------



## gre3nham

Just got my new white Phantom, and I have to say, it looks kinda awesome. Could someone add me to the list of owners?

I would also like to know what you guys think is the best setup in terms of air cooling, and if someone who has cut out the fan bracket under the mesh on the side pannel could give me some pointers on how to do this, that would be greatly appreciated.

Also, does anyone know if you can plug PWM 4 pin fans (like on a CPU cooler) into the phantoms fan controller without any adverse side effects?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chinesethunda

best setup for cooling is intake everywhere except top 2 and back. Also add a fan in the 5.25" bays if you're not using all of them. i don't really suggest unless you have w/e which even then the side panel is a great intake of cool fresh air. The only thing I would suggest cutting is the grill in the back exhaust so you get unrestricted air flow. if you cut the back grill then all intake including the top front and block the top back fan hole and no fan in the back exhaust. This suggestion is based on THIS thread


----------



## Crouch

This case is just simply amazing !! Love it, gonna get this soon for my sandy bridge build







!!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14196742*
> im doing a 360 and 240... but the plans for where at, you will have to wait my friend.


Time frame perhaps?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Time frame perhaps?


next week or two... waiting on funds, then I will order the stuff.


----------



## holynorth

I'm wanting to buy the RX240 kit and start immediately, but I just don't know exactly where to put it and my HDDs.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre3nham*


if someone who has cut out the fan bracket under the mesh on the side pannel could give me some pointers on how to do this, that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


I cut mine out and the advice I would give would be to tape off all the paint on the outside around the cut to prevent scratches, and the most important.... take your time. Its easy to rush through but you will end up with ugly cuts, so just be sure to slow down and be careful.


----------



## holynorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*


Took some new pictures:











Is there enough space for an RS/RX 240 there at the bottom between the PSU and the larger HDD cage?


----------



## num1son

Measure the space in your case then check the length dimensions of the rad your looking at. I would guess no though.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Thanks for your help! What size rads are you putting in, and where? K3nny's is obviously really helpful but not for the 360 up top. Can you think of someone who's done that?


I did it in my Rev 3 version









look @ my casebuild topic over here









even with al the measurement for u guys who wants to make the same


----------



## chinesethunda

what do you guys use to cut your case?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


what do you guys use to cut your case?


Metal wheel blades and a dremel.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Metal wheel blades and a dremel.


Yes sir


----------



## Nayoka

I'm trying to decide what I should do with my Asus Vento case I have laying around. It's been collecting dust for about 4 years now.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14206908*
> I'm trying to decide what I should do with my Asus Vento case I have laying around. It's been collecting dust for about 4 years now.


Do some sort of radical mod... ive been contemplating it with my Apollo.... seems like since its junk why not just go for it.


----------



## Nayoka

ya thats what I was thinking. This damn thing was so hard to take fully apart and I have to drill the rivets out to get it completely done. I broke a few tabs taking the plastic bits off but oh well. if it goes bad then I don't feel bad throwing it in the trash.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

working on older case really does help. it takes time to hone your skills. I think keep getting better as the days go on.


----------



## Nayoka

the thing that sucks about this case is it's sharp everywhere. Got cut a few times. And there is NO wire management but that can be fixed hopefully. Going to paint the plastic parts first to see how it comes out.


----------



## Buska103

Newegg edition looks sick.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14207900*
> the thing that sucks about this case is it's sharp everywhere. Got cut a few times. And there is NO wire management but that can be fixed hopefully. Going to paint the plastic parts first to see how it comes out.


you got a dremel? put that puppy to use. make some holes, and sand those edges.


----------



## Nayoka

no i don't have a dremel. going to have to borrow my dad's next time I'm down there.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14205732*
> I did it in my Rev 3 version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look @ my casebuild topic over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with al the measurement for u guys who wants to make the same


Looks like you loose the usb strip there? Which rad is that? Couldn't see perfectly, but do you have 3 pushing from the bottom as well? Would it be possible to just leave the end fan off and save the usb strip altogether?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Anyone have an idea of how much it costs to ship one of these cases? NZXT ok'd my RMA but they said I'd have to pay shipping to get it there.

Also, where can I get a box for this? lol
My box was burned a few months ago.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

whats wrong with your case


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14208467*
> whats wrong with your case


Chipped paint, corrosion, and rust.
Thanks Tiger Direct =P


----------



## holynorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14207900*
> the thing that sucks about this case is it's sharp everywhere. Got cut a few times. And there is NO wire management but that can be fixed hopefully. Going to paint the plastic parts first to see how it comes out.


This case is considered to have no wire management? Wow. Not a single cable of mine shows besides when they come out from behind the motherboard to plug in. Compared to my Antec 902 this is amazing. I can't even imagine a case that has even better management!


----------



## Nayoka

i'm not talking about the phantom haha. i'm talking about the Asus Vento case I have taken apart and waiting to be modded. The phantom has cable management galore and I love it.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14208253*
> Looks like you loose the usb strip there? Which rad is that? Couldn't see perfectly, but do you have 3 pushing from the bottom as well? Would it be possible to just leave the end fan off and save the usb strip altogether?


If by usb strip you mean the fan controller... im sure it would still fit Kenny just removed it for a different one. There is pictures of him filling the space in his work log.


----------



## ReconRunner

Just built my first rig in a phantom when i was 13! lol ill post pics in the morning because its 3:45 am out here! Ohh and add me to the list, my phantoms white!


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre3nham*











Just got my new white Phantom, and I have to say, it looks kinda awesome. Could someone add me to the list of owners?

I would also like to know what you guys think is the best setup in terms of air cooling, and if someone who has cut out the fan bracket under the mesh on the side pannel could give me some pointers on how to do this, that would be greatly appreciated.

Also, does anyone know if you can plug PWM 4 pin fans (like on a CPU cooler) into the phantoms fan controller without any adverse side effects?

Thanks in advance.


First, love the purple with the white. Not sure if those are actually blue but look purple because of the camera or if they are actually purple but either way, it looks great.

Now, before you cut off the fan bracket on the side, if you are going with air cooling, that fan will become essential for providing clean, cool air to your GPUs and CPU. So don't be too quick to cut the brackets out, because once they are gone, they are gone. I have a Xigmatek 200mmX20mm mounted there with rubber mounts because the NZXT 200mmX30mm won't fit. When not running the side 200mm Xigmatek, I can't maintain a 5.0GHz overclock and keep it cool enough to run 24/7. The temps on the CPU rise about 6-9C and just as important, the temps on the Overclocked GPUs rise 15C-17C. So, for air cooling the side fan does assist.

There may be better air-cooling setups, but my set-up works for me. I did get lucky with my chip because it just "Likes" 5.0GHz. It actually runs hotter with a lower voltage at 4.9GHz, not really sure why yet, other than it really does like 5.0.

Anyway, for the best cooling effect I have found that the engineers at NZXT did a great job designing the case for cooling. All you have to do is max out the fan ports and like ChineseThunda said; set them all up as intake except for the two top 200mm and the back 120mm. Below is my configuration.

Front - 140mm Apevia at 59.6 CFM - $8.99 at TigerDirect
Side Lower - 2 X 120mm Cooler Master R4 at 90 CFM - $9.99ea at Amazon
Side - 200mm Xigmatek at 76 CFM - $18.99 at NewEgg
Top - 200mm NZXT FN-200RB at 166 CFM - $14.99ea at NewEgg
Rear - 120mm Cooler Master R4 at 90 CFM - $9.99 at Amazon
CPU Push/Pull - 2 X 120mm Cooler Master R4 at 90 CFM - $9.99ea at Amazon
Prolimatek Megahalems Rev B. CPU Cooler

The only change I might have made was that I was torn between the Megahalems and the Noctua NH-D14. In the end, I am happy with the choice I made but honestly those would be the only 2 that I would go with. I was going to go with the Hyper 212+ (Strictly because of the price to cooling ratio) but going back to the last system I built, the temps dropped 7C at full load when I swapped the Hyper 212+ out with a Megahalems so for this build I decided to stick with what I know opting for the Megahalems over the Noctua. However, I have a feeling the Noctua could shave off a few degrees. Maybe one day I will go ahead and try it, if for nothing else, just to see what it can do for future builds. Also, one other change I would make is using some 4-pin fans for the push/pulls. The Cooler Master fans I am using are 3-pin so they always run at 100%. Not such a bad thing because it does run 5.0GHz 24/7 and it's not too noisy, but it is a bit louder than I want when I'm watching a movie. Like ChineseThunda said, you could also put one of your 120mm NZXT fans in the 5.25" bay if you want, but I'm not certain that the cooling improvement would be enough to compensate for the extra noise. Plus it would only be cooling if you leave the front door open, which mine is almost always closed. If you do leave it open though and you don't mind the extra noise, I could see that this would shave off an extra 1C-2C, which might just help you to get to the next higher voltage. Hope this helps with your decision or gives you some ideas for how to set up your system.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14208253*
> Looks like you loose the usb strip there? Which rad is that? Couldn't see perfectly, but do you have 3 pushing from the bottom as well? Would it be possible to just leave the end fan off and save the usb strip altogether?


I have an RX360 rad with 3x pull setup, i could do a push pull but i wont:drink:
and yes u can save the usb/audio jack strip







but hey, when u do something do it good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14208935*
> If by usb strip you mean the fan controller... im sure it would still fit Kenny just removed it for a different one. There is pictures of him filling the space in his work log.


Not he's right







i ditched the usb/audio jack strip


----------



## biggestmexi

OK, so. Much bigger than i was expecting but it is 24 pounds, soooo.

The case doors are thick as well.

I was a bit upset that I had to drill out those rivets in the front HDD cage, but it looks much nicer.

This weekend it will be getting paint, and Im going to be painting the shroud on my FRIO OCK white. Im thinking about doing the middle blue part white to or I might paint it black and do the red, the orange thats going to be on the outside of the case.









Red will be orange to match case, the corners and sides will be white, the blue im not sure about.

I will not be painting the fans, so the very tops of them will still be black and show through, which i guess will be ok.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


I have an RX360 rad with 3x pull setup, i could do a push pull but i wont








and yes u can save the usb/audio jack strip







but hey, when u do something do it good










Alright thanks for the help! +1


----------



## chinesethunda

will this cut through the grill in the back of the case? anyone know? or should I just go get a dremel with a metal blade?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


will this cut through the grill in the back of the case? anyone know? or should I just go get a dremel with a metal blade?


Will what?

I am not sure what these guys are talking about by "metal" blades though.

What you should be looking for is the carbon reinforced blades. You can pick up a little container of them from any hardware store. Then you can also get a sanding block as well to smooth the edges once you are done.

You can remove the grills without cutting cant you, just bend the tabs back?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


I have an RX360 rad with 3x pull setup, i could do a push pull but i wont








and yes u can save the usb/audio jack strip







but hey, when u do something do it good









Not he's right







i ditched the usb/audio jack strip










Damn now I see it. You fill the gaps so smooth its hard to tell anything was ever there.


----------



## chinesethunda

I meant the back grill where the 120mm exhaust fan is. can you show me an example of said blades? I am not sure if the results I get are the right ones


----------



## num1son

K3nny did you replace the 360 rad in your build log with an RX360?


----------



## k.3nny

it is an rx360


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14215942*
> I meant the back grill where the 120mm exhaust fan is. can you show me an example of said blades? I am not sure if the results I get are the right ones


http://www.lowes.com/pd_241280-353-EZ456_0__?storeId=10151&Ntt=metal+dremel+wheels&UserSearch=metal+dremel+wheels&productId=1207875&N=0&catalogId=10051&langId=-1


----------



## musikman1977

I7 - 875K @t 4Ghz
ASUS Sabertooth 55i
2x2GB Mushkin Blackline [email protected] 7-9-7-24
Corsair H50 Push-Pull 2x133cfm
ASUS GTX 470
XFI Xtreme Gamer
2x 500GB Seagate Barracuda Raid 0
Enermax Infiniti 720watts

Screen: LG Flatron 23 inch W2353V 1080P


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14217304*
> it is an rx360


My bad I thought I read it was an ek originally. Thanks just wanted to double check that it would fit. Ordering an rx240 kit tomorrow, a 360 rad next week and 570 water blocks the week after that!
Anything I should add to the shopping list to make my install easier?


----------



## Rowey

Get rid of those horrible tubes and that grill! then route the 8 pin round the back


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musikman1977;14217486*


Where is your cd/dvd drive?


----------



## biggestmexi

getting it ready


----------



## ReconRunner

Built with no help when i was 13!


----------



## chinesethunda

wow thats impressive hmm theres a bunch of nice things to do with that dremel


----------



## SmartedPAnda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


getting it ready







/reddit/? Your case looks familiar.


----------



## Fundah

These cases look like power rangers.


----------



## ReconRunner

Just bought a 140mm blue fan, gonna mount it in the front, also watercooling soon!!!


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmartedPAnda*


/reddit/? Your case looks familiar.


de/r/p....

I hold this name everywhere.


----------



## moonmanas

Ok I never intended having a side window, I hacked out the fan housing part of the side. And took the mesh off so I could get an idea what a side window would look like. Anyways, some of the mesh tabs broke when I put the mesh back and pressed them back down, the mesh was kind of not flat to the side anymore. So I thought *** I may aswell chuck a window in so got some plexi-glass 2mm thick It cut real easy, but I really need to know the best thing for the outer edge where I now have black duct type tape. It will have to hold the window in place to. when I cut the fan mount part out I cut a smidge over where the slats are for the mesh lugs to go through so there is very little support ( the window is plonked on the outside ).

The window is very slightly raised above the side panel surface about 1mm, So any ideas what trim to use would be mucho appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Rowey

Look at how much of an embarrassment my phantom build was in December...










Compared to now...


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonmanas*


Ok I never intended having a side window, I hacked out the fan housing part of the side. And took the mesh off so I could get an idea what a side window would look like. Anyways, some of the mesh tabs broke when I put the mesh back and pressed them back down, the mesh was kind of not flat to the side anymore. So I thought *** I may aswell chuck a window in so got some plexi-glass 2mm thick It cut real easy, but I really need to know the best thing for the outer edge where I now have black duct type tape. It will have to hold the window in place to. when I cut the fan mount part out I cut a smidge over where the slats are for the mesh lugs to go through so there is very little support ( the window is plonked on the outside ).

The window is very slightly raised above the side panel surface about 1mm, So any ideas what trim to use would be mucho appreciated

Thanks










This site probably has everything you could need. Not too sure about prices though as I've never compared them to anything else. Look around for what may work for you. They have some utube how to's as well.
MNPCtech

Looks good rowey. Think about putting your h50 into the 5.25 bays though. I think it may be the best thing I've done looks wise. Temps don't suffer either.


----------



## Rowey

Much prefer my rad at the back mate, pushing all the warm air out and cooling the rad at the same time.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Much prefer my rad at the back mate, pushing all the warm air out and cooling the rad at the same time.


Yeah but I have mine pushing out the front and a 120 pushing out the rear. Works fantastic.

@K3nny can you exhaust a 240rad out the bottom without raising or modifying the case? I do intend to cut the 2 entire "grills" that are already there out, but do you think I need to do anything beyond that?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


This site probably has everything you could need. Not too sure about prices though as I've never compared them to anything else. Look around for what may work for you. They have some utube how to's as well.
MNPCtech


Thanks for that, they have trim for Xbox windows can't see anything specifically for PC's, least I know now what I need. Think for now I will put some white carbon fibre vinyl on the side panels the window one I will cut just onto window, that will hold it there nicely, maybe do a black edge around window with some sort of permanent marker....

Thanks again....


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Look at how much of an embarrassment my phantom build was in December...


First I know how you feel, I hate those freaking pink Sata cables.... why do they make them in pink and why is is the standard in mobos a lot of the time. I am about to but a Sabertooth mobo and black satas so mine should begin to look better. Secondly It looks amazing now! But where did you get your sleeving? I want to go black and maybe black and green.


----------



## LPRaver89

Moonmanas:
What kind of temps to you get with that 120 water loop?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Moonmanas:
What kind of temps to you get with that 120 water loop?


I did the mod to the H50 as the ambient temps were drastically rising so it was hard to keep tabs on it, but roughly 5c better than the un-modded H50

With that temps were right on 62 to 63 running prime with 4ghz OC that was end of winter all my windows open and no heating on lol

I can do it now in summer and it will sit on 62 with prime, not ideal but I got a small man cave that's hot with all my gear on, amp tv etc

at 3.8 its around 36c (not stressed) 49 stressed. But I have all my fans on low speed unless im OCing to 4ghz.

This side window has added a degree on but it's really so much quieter, so im going to turn fans up.

Also it does not affect temps whatever speed I have the pump running, between 800 and 1400....


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14225663*
> First I know how you feel, I hate those freaking pink Sata cables.... why do they make them in pink and why is is the standard in mobos a lot of the time. I am about to but a Sabertooth mobo and black satas so mine should begin to look better. Secondly It looks amazing now! But where did you get your sleeving? I want to go black and maybe black and green.


http://ftwpc.com/

check them out raver.. they are members here too and have what I think is the best sleeve out there.


----------



## chinesethunda

how long does it take to sleeve cables? also how would I go about attaching a 120mm fan to the back of my hdd cage?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

sleeving take a while depending on your level of skill.. my first one took me about 7 hours. Now I am more skilled and could do one in about 4 hours.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14226614*
> http://ftwpc.com/
> 
> check them out raver.. they are members here too and have what I think is the best sleeve out there.


Thanks a lot ive been checking out the site and it looks like great prices.... how many feet would you say I would need to do most of my connectors?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14228233*
> sleeving take a while depending on your level of skill.. my first one took me about 7 hours. Now I am more skilled and could do one in about 4 hours.


This would be the whole case? When you sand the original paint to re-paint you're just giving primer something to stick to right? Not going all the way through.


----------



## LPRaver89

num thats correct you are just creating a surface for the primer to adhere too, if you go all the way to bare metal you are going to need to use self etching primer to make sure you get a good stick.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14228388*
> Thanks a lot ive been checking out the site and it looks like great prices.... how many feet would you say I would need to do most of my connectors?


Is it the XFX XXX Edition 650W in your sig? We don't have that one in our database yet but a XFX Black Edition 750W is 159ft.

If you want an exact length for the PSU, shoot me a PM and I can see about calculating that tomorrow.


----------



## chinesethunda

whats the process of sleeving? it looks really cool but im afraid to destroy some wires


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


http://ftwpc.com/

check them out raver.. they are members here too and have what I think is the best sleeve out there.


MDPC sleeving is amazing.

In my opinion it doesnt have a rival.

www.mdpc-x.com


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Is it the XFX XXX Edition 650W in your sig? We don't have that one in our database yet but a XFX Black Edition 750W is 159ft.

If you want an exact length for the PSU, shoot me a PM and I can see about calculating that tomorrow.


Wow I appreciate that. I think I would be fine with a little less then that even. I still have a ton of cables that I am not using. Im mostly worried about my 24 pin and 6 pins.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


whats the process of sleeving? it looks really cool but im afraid to destroy some wires


you have to de pin what you are working on. measure your sleeve out, cut your heat shrink, wrap the pin in electrical tape, pull the sleeve over, put the heat shrink over, heat the heat shrink up till its bonded and put it back into the connector. It just takes time and practice. I'll put a video up in the next few days showing you how to do it step by step.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


MDPC sleeving is amazing.

In my opinion it doesnt have a rival.

www.mdpc-x.com


dont get me wrong, mdpc stuff is awesome, but it's expensive to ship to the us. FTW-PC is in the US and it rivals MDPC. I have heard that the quality is at or above MDPC sleeve.


----------



## Fundah

Guys! What color should I get?!?!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fundah*


Guys! What color should I get?!?!


Whatever color you want. You're the one that has to stare at it everyday.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

yellow one


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


dont get me wrong, mdpc stuff is awesome, but it's expensive to ship to the us. FTW-PC is in the US and it rivals MDPC. I have heard that the quality is at or above MDPC sleeve.


After looking into FTW sleeving it looks almost exactly the same as MDPC.

So if its cheaper and the same why not!

I wouldnt be suprised if its bought from the same place.


----------



## LPRaver89

I dont know a lot about the sleeving but my props are going to FTW, their rep responded to our conversation without us asking. That is service... they've won me over, not to mention id like to support an American company.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I dont know a lot about the sleeving but my props are going to FTW, their rep responded to our conversation without us asking. That is service... they've won me over, not to mention id like to support an American company.


Hahahahaha,

Fair enough.

PS. I wonder if MDPC (Nils) is on OCN?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Hahahahaha,

Fair enough.

PS. I wonder if MDPC (Nils) is on OCN?


Im sure they are all great guys, but I was just amazed at that response.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Im sure they are all great guys, but I was just amazed at that response.


Your right,

That shows great intiative and actually them taking their time and effort to someone who didnt ask! Very notable!

Ill see how much shipping to AUS is maybe!!!


----------



## Fundah

Is this a good fan to replace the top LED fan?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=17270


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fundah*


Is this a good fan to replace the top LED fan?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=17270


I use to have the blue varient on my Vulcan and i had no issues and it moves quite abit of air.

Its the same spec as the included fan from memory, just with RED LEDs. So if your doing it for an aethestic change then yes, but for performence, then no.


----------



## Dradien

Dammit, need some help some anyone here with the XSPC Rasa kit with the 750 Rad/Pump combo.

The rad/pump combo fits in 2 of the drive bays. I already ordered the kit, but I noticed that the drive bays each have a little 'rail' of metal in-between each bay as a guild or whatnot?

Did anyone here with that kit or pump/res have trouble mounting it it in the drive bays, or was it fine?

Thanks!


----------



## biggestmexi

I just wish more places offered pre sleeved cables.

I know if you do it your self you can customize it more, but I wouldnt mind just some nice white sleeved cables.

I might end up going with the NZXT ones.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dradien*


Dammit, need some help some anyone here with the XSPC Rasa kit with the 750 Rad/Pump combo.

The rad/pump combo fits in 2 of the drive bays. I already ordered the kit, but I noticed that the drive bays each have a little 'rail' of metal in-between each bay as a guild or whatnot?

Did anyone here with that kit or pump/res have trouble mounting it it in the drive bays, or was it fine?

Thanks!


Umm I just ordered my kit too so I can't tell you for sure. But all cases have those guide rails. You are talking about the ones your cd/dvd drive would slide into and sit on right?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dradien*


Dammit, need some help some anyone here with the XSPC Rasa kit with the 750 Rad/Pump combo.

The rad/pump combo fits in 2 of the drive bays. I already ordered the kit, but I noticed that the drive bays each have a little 'rail' of metal in-between each bay as a guild or whatnot?

Did anyone here with that kit or pump/res have trouble mounting it it in the drive bays, or was it fine?

Thanks!


you will be fine. I have one in my rig. fits just fine.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Add me. Black Phantom here.


----------



## Dradien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Umm I just ordered my kit too so I can't tell you for sure. But all cases have those guide rails. You are talking about the ones your cd/dvd drive would slide into and sit on right?


Yep, those are the ones.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


you will be fine. I have one in my rig. fits just fine.


Thanks!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*


Add me. Black Phantom here.










pics or it didnt happen


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi, just mounted an h70 to the case, and im hitting 40 on idle :S is there a way to lower the temps. note i mounted the h70 at he back where the exhaust 120 fan is located as intake push pull configuration. is there a way to mounted in another position i know that it can be mounted in the top with some mod. can it be mounted in the 5.25 bay? because i think it cant because the pipe are a bit short


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

in the front bays really doesnt help it to much... try to reseat it a few times. plus make sure that the push/pull is going out the back of the case.


----------



## holynorth

To the three people who just ordered your water cooling kits, what did you order and where do you plan on installing it?

I'm ordering an RS240 on Monday, installing it at the bottom where the two HDD cages are.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14235917*
> pics or it didnt happen


Serious? LOL! Okay...


----------



## LPRaver89

Also make sure youve got it in push pull, lol.... stupid mistake I made that was giving my bad temps.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

what do you mean with the push/pull is going out the back of the case.

i setted it to intake from the outside. plus today was freaken 34/5 degrees outside
and probably my ambient temps are a bit high


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Make sure the direction of the fans are blownin out the back of the case. If you have a little bit of room add a fan shroud to the front fan. The more air the better your temps will be. Also what type of fans are you using?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

well im using the cm sickleflow.

lets recap to see if i understood you right, so it is better to make the fans suck air from the case and push it out of the case, rather than sucks air from the oust side and push into the case. and where exactly would i put the shroud.
i have done this illustration can you just point me which should i run with


----------



## chinesethunda

number 1 and 3 is what he means


----------



## Greenback

put shrouds on both sides of the rad if you have the room


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hopefully this week il buy some cheap fans and if i find hopefully i will find some long screws and begin scratching my head.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

You some 2 inch 6/32 screws. Those cm fans aren't that great for rads. Grab some yate loons from koolertek.com (ds12-hs). Pm me your addy and I will send you a few shrouds.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holynorth;14236288*
> To the three people who just ordered your water cooling kits, what did you order and where do you plan on installing it?
> 
> I'm ordering an RS240 on Monday, installing it at the bottom where the two HDD cages are.


I ordered an rx240 that ill be putting in the bottom front. Also im doing an rx360 rad in the top following k3nnys mod.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Hey everyone, on the fan controller, the LED for the 120mm side fans blinks randomly. I've tried to figure out what causes this, and I found that sliding up the knob for the side 200mm will make it turn off, but not every time. Sometimes it blinks on its own. Anyone seen this before? I hope I didnt miss anything in the instruction manual.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14239516*
> Hey everyone, on the fan controller, the LED for the 120mm side fans blinks randomly. I've tried to figure out what causes this, and I found that sliding up the knob for the side 200mm will make it turn off, but not every time. Sometimes it blinks on its own. Anyone seen this before? I hope I didnt miss anything in the instruction manual.


It's not you my controller did that same type of thing and then it actually quit working for two of the fans. Never found a fix, had the when thing apart tried all kinds of messing around. I think its probably faulty.
I suggest contacting nzxt.


----------



## clickhere.exe

^^ Thanks, I'll get in touch with them. I just googled this issue (why didn't I do this first???)...turns out its pretty common.


----------



## Relyt

I was wondering if anyone has tried fitting TWO 200mm Xigmatec XLF Fans into the top of the case. I popped one in without the screws and right now there's a rebate on Xigmatec fans and I was thinking about switching out the weak NZXT fan.

My plans for this case are,
1. Replacing the side fans, adding a front fan, and covering up the mesh on the right side panel. I want the side fans to pull in the air and the front fan to blow the air through the case.
2. I plan on somehow modding the harddrive bay area so that the front fan's air flow isn't obstructed so much by the cage, or even strapping the fan in the Optical drive bay area. I just want fresh air from outside to be pushed through the case.
3. Replacing top and rear exhaust with more powerful fans.

If anyone has any suggestions on how I can get some of these done please let me know =D thanks!


----------



## holynorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


I ordered an rx240 that ill be putting in the bottom front. Also im doing an rx360 rad in the top following k3nnys mod.


Are you removing both the HDD cages for your rx240?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holynorth;14240151*
> Are you removing both the HDD cages for your rx240?


Oh yeah for sure. Gonna cut out part of the bottom too for more flow. What fans are people using for their rads? I'm thinking yate loons.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*


Hey everyone, on the fan controller, the LED for the 120mm side fans blinks randomly. I've tried to figure out what causes this, and I found that sliding up the knob for the side 200mm will make it turn off, but not every time. Sometimes it blinks on its own. Anyone seen this before? I hope I didnt miss anything in the instruction manual.


its a pin on one of the plugs for the fans. its either not in all the way or not in at all.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Relyt*


I was wondering if anyone has tried fitting TWO 200mm Xigmatec XLF Fans into the top of the case. I popped one in without the screws and right now there's a rebate on Xigmatec fans and I was thinking about switching out the weak NZXT fan.

My plans for this case are, 
1. Replacing the side fans, adding a front fan, and covering up the mesh on the right side panel. I want the side fans to pull in the air and the front fan to blow the air through the case. 
2. I plan on somehow modding the harddrive bay area so that the front fan's air flow isn't obstructed so much by the cage, or even strapping the fan in the Optical drive bay area. I just want fresh air from outside to be pushed through the case.
3. Replacing top and rear exhaust with more powerful fans.

If anyone has any suggestions on how I can get some of these done please let me know =D thanks!


1. super easy
2. you need to remove the rivets to get it out. use a drill and a 5/16 drill bit. its easy.
3. the nzxt fans a quiet good. dont underestimate them. All the xiggy fans are great too. If you need to make 2 fans fit up top you might need to the rubber fan mounts that come with them and a small bladed flat headed screw driver.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Oh yeah for sure. Gonna cut out part of the bottom too for more flow. What fans are people using for their rads? I'm thinking yate loons.


dont cut it out, drill out the rivets with a 5/16 drill bit.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


its a pin on one of the plugs for the fans. its either not in all the way or not in at all.


It could be, but more than likely its in the controller itself. I went through all of those simple type fixes that it seemed it could be. I think the controllers themselves go bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


dont cut it out, drill out the rivets with a 5/16 drill bit.


Yes I'll be drilling out the rivets in the HDD cage. What I was talking about is the bottom of the case itself. I imagine the ventilation (or at least I assume that's what they are for) cuts that are in the bottom of the case can not possibly allow enough free air movement. This would create more pressure for the rad fans to push. So I'm going to just cut fan size squares in the bottom of the case. Or maybe the size of the whole rad, leaving enough to mount to or hold the rad of course. Then I'll make some type of grill or filter eventually.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

okay then use a 4 1/2 metal hole saw for that then.


----------



## Dradien

Ok, I have this idea...someone tell me if it's stupid









I ordered a RS360 kit on friday. I'm going to hang the 360 on the rear of the case with the mounting kit that comes with it. I'm going to use the three fans that it comes with for pull, but I'm also going to mount the 3 120MM fans that comes with the phantom to push, so I'll have a push/pull config going. I'm going to stick all the push/pull fans on the phenoms build in fan controller (remember, it has 6 connections, one of the sliders controls two of the fans), and stick the remaining 140/other two 200 mm's on the motherboard headers or Molex connectors.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dradien*


Ok, I have this idea...someone tell me if it's stupid









I ordered a RS360 kit on friday. I'm going to hang the 360 on the rear of the case with the mounting kit that comes with it. I'm going to use the three fans that it comes with for pull, but I'm also going to mount the 3 120MM fans that comes with the phantom to push, so I'll have a push/pull config going. I'm going to stick all the push/pull fans on the phenoms build in fan controller (remember, it has 6 connections, one of the sliders controls two of the fans), and stick the remaining 140/other two 200 mm's on the motherboard headers or Molex connectors.


I think you should use the fans that come with it to push. The nzxt 120mm fans dont move much air from what ive noticed. And I think youd get a good amount of airflow overall but cable management is going to be ugly back there with all those 4pin fan connectors. Also you still are going to want a couple fans moving air in your case so you other components dont get too hot.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

You can mount the rad inside the case up top. Also you can nab some yate loons from koolertek.com for cheap. http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...2-184p1522.htm


----------



## chinesethunda

instead of one fan on each of the controller, get some splitters or make a 6-way splitter yourself. you want the same speed for all of them, not a different speed for each of them, that would unbalance your rad cooling. then you have more controllers for other stuff


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14238484*
> You some 2 inch 6/32 screws. Those cm fans aren't that great for rads. Grab some yate loons from koolertek.com (ds12-hs). Pm me your addy and I will send you a few shrouds.


the fans i think you are referring to the ds12-sh not the hs because i couldn't find any. and on the shrouds you are really going to ship them all the to malta?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14243807*
> the fans i think you are referring to the ds12-sh not the hs because i couldn't find any. and on the shrouds you are really going to ship them all the to malta?


edit: i have some Scythe Kaze Jyuni 120mm 1900rpm sitting round do you think they do the job. but i will buy some yate loons because they aren't so expensive


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien;14233894*
> Dammit, need some help some anyone here with the XSPC Rasa kit with the 750 Rad/Pump combo.
> 
> The rad/pump combo fits in 2 of the drive bays. I already ordered the kit, but I noticed that the drive bays each have a little 'rail' of metal in-between each bay as a guild or whatnot?
> 
> Did anyone here with that kit or pump/res have trouble mounting it it in the drive bays, or was it fine?
> 
> Thanks!


It will fit just fine.. nothing to worry about.

In other news... I changed my loop around a bit and optimized the lines.. no more big loops.. Sorry for the crappy picture - i'll get a better one in the next few days.


----------



## Dradien

I just seen better pictures of the res, and yea, it'll fit fine. Sad thing is, I never noticed the little guild lines that the driver bays have before. I'm terribly blind, or the better answer is I hardly ever have any use for them, so I never paid attention enough to care.

Anyway, thanks for the responses everyone, loop going in as soon as it gets here, and leak tested. Gonna start to utterly strip my computer tomorrow in preparation and rewire everything. Been meaning to for a while, tomorrow is a good a time as ever.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;14245847*


That rig looks tank! Bet every runs SO cool! look at your rads! and you got GT's on them! +Rep whats are your temps?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;14245847*
> It will fit just fine.. nothing to worry about.
> 
> In other news... I changed my loop around a bit and optimized the lines.. no more big loops.. Sorry for the crappy picture - i'll get a better one in the next few days.


Nice! This is the same thing I'm doing over the next month. Looking through your build log, you're pulling in from the bottom. Doesn't that add a lot of heat to the case?


----------



## chinesethunda

thats exactly what i want. you give me hope good sir


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;14245847*
> It will fit just fine.. nothing to worry about.
> 
> In other news... I changed my loop around a bit and optimized the lines.. no more big loops.. Sorry for the crappy picture - i'll get a better one in the next few days.


Hey stizuner, im going to be buying parts to water cool my phantom soon, looking at your awesome rig, i was starting to wonder if my setup would work, im planing on putting a double (240mm) rad, Black ice xtreme gtx to be exact on the roof, and im planning to place the fans (gelid wings, if that helps) on the top of the case, were the rad will be mounted. Then i will mount one 120mm Black ice xtreme gtx in the back exaust will it all fit? And is it possible to use a tripple rad instead of double and still make everything fit? Thanks, much apreciated!


----------



## esproductions

Hey guys, updated again.

I have integrated Google Docs now!

Spreadsheets for the different color owners as well as a form to join the club:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dGVRVDJaTUZHLUR3ZHAyY05NeGM1ZWc6MQ

Still working out a few kinks so please be patient









Cheers guys!


----------



## esproductions

If you want to join or your name isn't on the list, submit the Google Docs form!


----------



## esproductions

Are the spreadsheet embeds working for you guys? If not lemme know and also help me out find the code to properly embed spreadsheets onto forums!


----------



## chinesethunda

not sure if it works but i added myself lol does it prevent duplicates?


----------



## esproductions

Probably doesn't prevent duplicates. But I did add you you already.


----------



## robert125381

whats the banner code?


----------



## spicoli12




----------



## TheStealthyOne

The second two are in Spanish and say they haven't been published yet


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14232848*
> After looking into FTW sleeving it looks almost exactly the same as MDPC.
> 
> So if its cheaper and the same why not!
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if its bought from the same place.


We use a standard triple strand weave pattern (same as MDPC-X). We use a slightly different material than MDPC-x, who appears to use PET, in an effort to prevent fraying. As for the source of MDPC-X, I'm almost positive we don't use the same manufacturer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14233295*
> Your right,
> 
> That shows great intiative and actually them taking their time and effort to someone who didnt ask! Very notable!
> 
> Ill see how much shipping to AUS is maybe!!!


$14.95 for Priority mail flat rate envelope which will ship 150ft + 4 bags of heatshrink. Once we fix the issues with the USPS API not calculating Intl shipping, we'll offer First Class Intl which will start at $10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14232882*
> I dont know a lot about the sleeving but my props are going to FTW, their rep responded to our conversation without us asking. That is service... they've won me over, not to mention id like to support an American company.


Happy to help, feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## DragonCypher

Haven't posted in here for a lil' while, but I have my WC setup running (far from complete)
Since the photos were taken, I've swapped the Ripjaw ram for 16GB Gskill Snipers running at 1600/CL8 1.25V

Many people are asking about the 360 up top, I just used the middle fan as my 'bracket' in the top of the case. Even though its 1 fan supporting the whole radiator and water it seems to hold really firm and doesn't damage the fan or prevent it spinning smoothly.

The RX240 in the bottom is just secured with screws from underneath going through the fan cutouts. In future I'll cut out a big rectangle there to mount properly but it works for now.

HDD's: I have an SSD and 2.5" laptop drive on the back wall for Windows and Mydocs.
Then in 2x 5.25" bays I have hotswap bays, 2x WD Caviar Blue 1TB in raid 0 for programs, games, media etc.

GPU bridge I just made out of 2 elbow fittings and some toob. It works well, just didn't wanna have big loops of tubing everywhere and be worried about kinks.

Future will be sleeving all the cables, adding more fans, better lighting.. Then when I have lots of spare cash, another huge radiator out the back maybe w/split loops and freeze the cpu with a peltier/TEC.
I'm quite tempted to use copper tubing as seen here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...ct-White/page4
Due to the extreme awesomeness of how it looks
I'd also like to get/make some backplates for the GPU's since they're different colours (both 6950's) and I like things matching

The split loop will most likely have the XSPC 750 on GPU's with the rx240, then 2 x 360's, *insert pump here* and frozenQ helix res cooling the TEC


----------



## Rowey

We both know that that could look SO much better DragonCypher!


----------



## k.3nny

i achieved THIS :

Based on a pre-selection, we herby invite you to take part in the championship. According to our experiences, your Mod: "DuaLLPhantom" should be very interesting for the audience and has the chance to reach one of the first places. The DCMM takes place at the gamescom in Cologne/Germany from the 17th August till the 21st August 2011.

WOOT ^^


----------



## chinesethunda

good job guys, wow what did you put on the gpus? it looks like 2 cpu coolers on them lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14256154*
> good job guys, wow what did you put on the gpus? it looks like 2 cpu coolers on them lol


They look like they're gpu only blocks instead of full cover block.


----------



## DragonCypher

If you're referring to me chinesethunda, they're swiftech MCW82 universal GPU blocks

One 6950 is reference, the other isn't (stupid xfx >.>) so I figured it wasn't worth going full block on one and not the other.

I'll worry about making it pretty once I get more parts for it, fans and sleeved cables at least.
Might have to reseat the cpu block too, idle temps are getting worse.
High 30's a few days ago, now mid 40's

sigh


----------



## Rowey

I think everything needs tidying up a bit, once you have a nice layout your set!


----------



## chinesethunda

is the full block more efficient than the gpu only block?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14207900*
> the thing that sucks about this case is it's sharp everywhere. Got cut a few times. And there is NO wire management but that can be fixed hopefully. Going to paint the plastic parts first to see how it comes out.


I don't know what kinda crack you are smoking, but the phantom has good cable management. You need to get your eyes checked or something.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14257100*
> I don't know what kinda crack you are smoking, but the phantom has good cable management. You need to get your eyes checked or something.


really.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14257114*
> really.


yes really. I understand maybe saying it isn't setup the way you want, but saying it has NO cable management. That is absurd and completely untrue.
What if somebody comes in here looking for a phantom and sees that, now they have mixed messages.
I would have to say the cable management in the phantom is top notch.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14257001*
> is the full block more efficient than the gpu only block?


It cools the entire card not just the gpu. With gpu only you should still have a fan to cool the other components on the card.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

look at that mess back there.. you could do better







:lachen:


----------



## esproductions

i7 2600K + Z68X-UD4 + 560Ti


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

is that what u have now esp? + bout time your back.

side note: hi haxmor.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14258129*
> i7 2600K + Z68X-UD4 + 560Ti


Congrats and welcome to the winning teams!


----------



## Sodalink

I just noticed today that the fan controller in my phantom doesn't work. I of the switches seems to be controlling all the fans and also only 2 led light up now.

Also always have a hard time removing the side panel and the case makes a clicking noise when i move it a little as if it was going to break







I guess I should call NZXT and see what they do? My wife threw away the box, but I do have the receipt. I hope that's enough for them to cover warranty.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;14258888*
> I just noticed today that the fan controller in my phantom doesn't work. I of the switches seems to be controlling all the fans and also only 2 led light up now.
> 
> Also always have a hard time removing the side panel and the case makes a clicking noise when i move it a little as if it was going to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should call NZXT and see what they do? My wife threw away the box, but I do have the receipt. I hope that's enough for them to cover warranty.


First make sure all the connectors are plugged in good. Then when that doesn't fix it email NZXT.


----------



## h a x m o r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14258805*
> side note: hi haxmor.


Hey deadpool. You noticed that I'm always in the thread, huh?









I'm always here to answer anything that is unanswered or any inquiry to our service department that is unresolved. This community is doing really well even without my assistance, but I will always be here to help.


----------



## h a x m o r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;14258888*
> I just noticed today that the fan controller in my phantom doesn't work. I of the switches seems to be controlling all the fans and also only 2 led light up now.
> 
> Also always have a hard time removing the side panel and the case makes a clicking noise when i move it a little as if it was going to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should call NZXT and see what they do? My wife threw away the box, but I do have the receipt. I hope that's enough for them to cover warranty.


The NZXT Phantom, stock, should have three LEDs lit up; the top, side, and rear channels. One channel should not be controlling all the fans since the rear and top fans were preinstalled. As num1son mentioned, check the connections and if it seems that nothing is out of the ordinary, shoot an email to [email protected] for a replacement controller.

For the warranty, we will only need the proof of purchase, receipt.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h a x m o r*


Hey deadpool. You noticed that I'm always in the thread, huh?









I'm always here to answer anything that is unanswered or any inquiry to our service department that is unresolved. This community is doing really well even without my assistance, but I will always be here to help.


i see you alot, im glad you guys proved a great service to the community.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


is that what u have now esp? + bout time your back.

side note: hi haxmor.


Yeah I just bought those 3 on Saturday @ the NCIX grand opening sale.

2600K for $200
Z68X-UD4 for $115
560Ti for $170

Sorry I've been away for a while, work was bogging me down.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Congrats and welcome to the winning teams!










All I can say is that it feels good to be home again









Quote:



Originally Posted by *h a x m o r*


Hey deadpool. You noticed that I'm always in the thread, huh?









I'm always here to answer anything that is unanswered or any inquiry to our service department that is unresolved. This community is doing really well even without my assistance, but I will always be here to help.


Hi haxmor! Thanks for sticking around


----------



## k.3nny

Haxmor ftw







!

Note to myself : back to modding sir!


----------



## chinesethunda

has anyone managed to put a fan behind the front hdd cage? just to have some air pushed towards the GPU? i want to but not sure how


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


has anyone managed to put a fan behind the front hdd cage? just to have some air pushed towards the GPU? i want to but not sure how


I put a 120mm over the bottom vent pulling in abduction blowing it up where the small hdd cage goes. Seemed ok. The fan itself wasn't the greatest. The holes that are there grim the hdd cage dont line up though. You have to make new ones and buy some hardware.

Question: should I have my 240 rad blowing out the bottom or pulling in?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Num pulling in. Just make sure the tower isn't sitting on carpet.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


Num pulling in. Just make sure the tower isn't sitting on carpet.


Thank you! +1


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Hey stizuner, im going to be buying parts to water cool my phantom soon, looking at your awesome rig, i was starting to wonder if my setup would work, im planing on putting a double (240mm) rad, Black ice xtreme gtx to be exact on the roof, and im planning to place the fans (gelid wings, if that helps) on the top of the case, were the rad will be mounted. Then i will mount one 120mm Black ice xtreme gtx in the back exaust will it all fit? And is it possible to use a tripple rad instead of double and still make everything fit? Thanks, much apreciated!


You should have 63mm of space between memory slots and roof of the case.

I dont believe you can get a 40mm rad and a 25mm fan below the roof, a 240mm rad would fit perfectly with 2 fans mounted above the metal roof and below the plastic top piece.

Another option is using the 40mm rad and a scythe slip stream slim (12mm tick fan) with push pull, that would give you 52mm below the metal and 12mm above.

120mm would fit easily on the backside but i believe you would need to reverse the rad so the fittings from the top rad are towards the front of the case, and would most likely need a spacer shroud on the backside before mounting a fan on the outside rear (if you want push/pull)

-----------

Question on my temps: I idle around 38c and 4.4ghz oc - video cards folding 100% load gets me around 64c on CPU / 57 on GPU's.

-----------

Question on intake/exhaust flow and its effects on temps. - I thought going this way made the flow of air a little more unrestricted.

You can only get 2 120mm fans under the plastic lid, so if i reversed airflow i would have 2 fans pushing and 3 pulling but the 3rd would be a restricted flow... the reverse just works better IMO


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

okay lets make this simple as possible...

you always want air pulling from the front and side panel.
you always want air pushing out the top and back.

you can suck air up from the bottom too. just make sure its got a little bit of room to breathe.


----------



## Stizuner

My fans pull from bottom and front bottom. Exits from rear and top.


----------



## chinesethunda

my bottom at the moment is just nothing, although I could have it pull air as well as having one behind the hdd cage. what I meant was having a fan behind the front hdd cage vertically blowing air to the gpus


----------



## Shlayer

soooo sexy!


----------



## biggestmexi

http://imgur.com/mkQFJ


----------



## k.3nny

Nice color ^^


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14267973*
> Nice color ^^


You were an inspiration lol.

My only problem is, is there is a lot of pearlescence in the piant. Which looks great in SUNLIGHT.........lol...ah well.


----------



## HitchcockGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;14258888*
> I just noticed today that the fan controller in my phantom doesn't work. I of the switches seems to be controlling all the fans and also only 2 led light up now.
> 
> Also always have a hard time removing the side panel and the case makes a clicking noise when i move it a little as if it was going to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should call NZXT and see what they do? My wife threw away the box, but I do have the receipt. I hope that's enough for them to cover warranty.


I have the same issue with the case clicking noise.
To me it appears to be coming from around the rear exhaust fan. Moving the case a little stops it.

I presumed the noise was created by vibration plus the surface its sitting on (a slightly uneven old wooden steamer trunk).

I also had problems with the fan controller as in two controller lights stopped working and the from intake fan cable had a pin pop out of it.

I'm not as concerned about the cable as I intend to put a different fan controller in altogether.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*




http://imgur.com/mkQFJ



That cooler looks sexy in there, great job.


----------



## Rowey

If your not going to use Xigmatek orange blade fans in that, i might just cry


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*




http://imgur.com/mkQFJ



Leaving your lighting blue?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


look at that mess back there.. you could do better

















oh it looks 10 times better then it did the first time I did the cable management on it.


----------



## thrasherht

I just changed out my fans on my radiator. I got some xigmatek fans and I switch my radiator to intake from the top of the case now, dropped my temps probably a good 5c or so. I also put two of the old rasa stock fans on top to do push pull on two of the fans.


----------



## clickhere.exe

^^^Loving the purple/orange/blue lighting, almost like a retro feel with the black case. Got any more pix (taken a little further away and darker)?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*


^^^Loving the purple/orange/blue lighting, almost like a retro feel with the black case. Got any more pix (taken a little further away and darker)?


yea hold on, let me get the side panel off and get my proper camera. That was taken with my blackberry storm 2 that I use for an alarm clock. lol. It isn't even activated anymore.


----------



## thrasherht

here is the imgur album I just posted up.


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## chinesethunda

lol i keep wanting a w/c setup, sigh if i only had more money lol, that looks sooooooooooooo sexy

edit: btw whats your temps on that?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


lol i keep wanting a w/c setup, sigh if i only had more money lol, that looks sooooooooooooo sexy

edit: btw whats your temps on that?


Well right now my temps suck because it is summer and the house isn't that cool. The house is 74f, and my room is about 80f, so that is a crappy ambient to start with, but it results in my max load temp being from about 48c to 50c depending on if my room is hot or not.

In the winter when it is nice and cool in the house, my max load temp is like 43c.

also you shouldn't need that much money to start a water loop, the rasa 240 kit is only 130 dollars.


----------



## moonmanas

My case looks more like the album cover of Frank Zappa's Ship arriving to late to save a drowning witch album, every day


----------



## thrasherht

if you want just a CPU loop, you could get the RS240 kit, which is perfect for CPU only.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...ml?id=gYgVymmX
If you want to go with a CPU loop that has some extra room to add in a video card or something, you could get the RS360 like I have.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...?tl=g30c83s137
The phantom can fit a 360 up top, and if you removed the main hard drive cage to open up the floor, you could fit a 240 on the floor as well. I think you could also fit a 120 on the rear exhaust spot if you really tried hard enough.


----------



## patricksiglin

I like the look. I just ordered a white one.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol i want the rx360 and/or the rx240 I had just bought a new mobo and ram, so i need to sell off my old ram first and make some money lol, will a rx360 fit up top? cuz thats pretty thick.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


lol i want the rx360 and/or the rx240 I had just bought a new mobo and ram, so i need to sell off my old ram first and make some money lol, will a rx360 fit up top? cuz thats pretty thick.


I don't think so, unless you have a ton of space between the rad and the motherboard, my system it wouldn't fit with. If you look at my pictures, my ram is about 1/4in from the fans.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


here is the imgur album I just posted up.


http://imgur.com/a



Very cool, thanks. I just remembered that I have the exact same cold cathode kit. I forgot how bright these were...hah


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*


Very cool, thanks. I just remembered that I have the exact same cold cathode kit. I forgot how bright these were...hah


Yea I had the UV in there because I had UV dye in my loop, so it made my tubes glow and such. But I got rid of the UV dye, so I just now removed the cathodes since they don't really do much anymore.
I had an HD5770 that had a UV reactive cooler shroud on it, so it glowed too, but I don't have that anymore so the only thing that glows under UV anymore is the Sata cables, and a few parts on my motherboard.


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm thats saddening to know, what performs better a rs360 or a rx240? can a rx240 fit up there?


----------



## clickhere.exe

Oh never mind, mine are the regular purple ones.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


hmm thats saddening to know, what performs better a rs360 or a rx240? can a rx240 fit up there?


I think the the RX240 might perform just a tiny bit better when in push pull. But they are so close that I don't think it makes a difference really. The biggest thing is the thick rads to better with low speed fans, while the thin rads like higher speed fans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*


Oh never mind, mine are the regular purple ones.










Yea my sister has purple ones in her computer, holy smokes they are bright.


----------



## chinesethunda

i would use slow fans on them but will i be able to put a thick 240 rad on top in push pull?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


lol i want the rx360 and/or the rx240 I had just bought a new mobo and ram, so i need to sell off my old ram first and make some money lol, will a rx360 fit up top? cuz thats pretty thick.


Hey you can fit the MCR320 up top though. That falls just behind the rx360 in performance. That's what I'm getting for my gpus soon.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i would use slow fans on them but will i be able to put a thick 240 rad on top in push pull?


No its the thickness that's the problem.


----------



## thrasherht

You can barely get a regular 360 up there in push pull. I had to put my two push fans above the casing where the rad is mounted just to get it push pull on two of the fans.


----------



## chinesethunda

so a rs360 will fit up there tho, i guess theres not much of a choice. can you do push pull with the rs360?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14276104*
> so a rs360 will fit up there tho, i guess theres not much of a choice. can you do push pull with the rs360?


yes it will fit, you have to do a little work to get it to fit right and to get it to be secure. i drilled two extra holes towards the front of the case under the fan controller and power/reset buttons, to hold up the front of the rad, but other then that is goes in really easy.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay that works, would it work/be safe even without drilling the front holes?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14275422*
> Hey you can fit the MCR320 up top though. That falls just behind the rx360 in performance. That's what I'm getting for my gpus soon.


I rock the MCR320 w/ Gentle Typhoon AP-15's push/pull 3 on bottom, 2 on top... I love it. Also have an rx240 on the bottom w/ GT AP-15's push/pull . Completely silent and cools nicely.

I should have ran some tests to see how much each rad effects temps.. maybe someday i'll do that test.


----------



## chinesethunda

how does push pull work on the bottom


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14276567*
> how does push pull work on the bottom


Same way as eveywhere else.

My fans pull from bottom Of case up.


----------



## chinesethunda

i mean are they inside or outside the case?


----------



## Stizuner

Everything is inside. Pictures in the link in my sig.


----------



## chinesethunda

o yeah i saw it, nvm yeah it looks good, i had said it gives me hope lol


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;14276818*
> Everything is inside. Pictures in the link in my sig.


How do you like that Mobo? I am about to buy the new AMD3 version.


----------



## esproductions

I got to 5.0 ghz today


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14277545*
> I got to 5.0 ghz today


with an h50?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14277288*
> How do you like that Mobo? I am about to buy the new AMD3 version.


I like it. But wish it had better pci-e spacing and a mobo waterblock.

I think it's the best board in price bracket.


----------



## chinesethunda

wish i could get to 5ghz


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381;14277550*
> with an h50?


Yeah, but I wouldn't call it stable. It was reaching 80+ C during prime95 so I went back down to 4.5. It's CPU-Z validated though


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i ll hit five in a suicide run on the 955.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14277545*
> I got to 5.0 ghz today


Nice! That's my goal.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14277545*
> I got to 5.0 ghz today


Great job esproductions! If it stays stable (no errors) in Prime95 running a full load on all 8 threads with the only problem being the temps at around 80C, try running other programs and games to see how the temps do. I'm sure you can get away with leaving it at 5.0GHz with normal operating temps staying in the 60s.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14276325*
> okay that works, would it work/be safe even without drilling the front holes?


I think it would hold it pretty well, but I wouldn't like having my radiator hanging by just 2 screws.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*




http://imgur.com/mkQFJ



nice colour scheme, plus well don't ton the paint job it was done very neatly


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DePontee*


Great job esproductions! If it stays stable (no errors) in Prime95 running a full load on all 8 threads with the only problem being the temps at around 80C, try running other programs and games to see how the temps do. I'm sure you can get away with leaving it at 5.0GHz with normal operating temps staying in the 60s.


No errors but after a few minutes of doing prime temperatures will reach 90, so a little scary. I'm sure if I had better cooling I could do 5.0ghz stable. Maybe it's time I go for the full out WC lol.


----------



## esproductions

Oh! and congrats on 4000 posts, 400,000 views, and 400 pages Phantom Club!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

just a bit info for who wan't to put a fan in the drive bays, il just putted in one as exhaust and i think that it helped, because it is exhausting the hot air that the ram are producing.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

sorry for multiple post but do you know were is it possible to find the phantom grills?


----------



## chinesethunda

but wouldnt it be semi held up by the other fans sandwiching the case between it? 400 pages? its only 201 pages on mine lol and esproductions you should go full out wc


----------



## kpnamja

I think they should add the NZXT phantom Black/orange Newegg exclusive case.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14280254*
> but wouldnt it be semi held up by the other fans sandwiching the case between it? 400 pages? its only 201 pages on mine lol and esproductions you should go full out wc


I'm using forum default # of posts per page haha... oh well.


----------



## patricksiglin

Can't wait to get mine. It should be in Thursday or Friday. I went with the white one. I can finally have nice wire management!


----------



## chinesethunda

itll definitely have good wire management. adding a 140mm fan to the front lol


----------



## Relyt

Finally the UPS man showed up with my Case fans and NH-D14 =D YESSS! Add me to the club while you're at it









My plan is to somehow reposition the hard drives so I can mount the front fan 140mm without restricted airflow. Along with this, I need to cover up the mesh on the side grill so air will move through the case. I'm at a dilemma with my video card temps right now, with two monitors plugged up while playing Rift, it hits around 70 celcius, and I plan on adding another 560ti in soon so the temps are going to hit and upwards of 80 degress I predict. Would me mounting a fan in the Optical drive bay be more beneficial than the putting it in the front of the case with the hard drive bays removed? Here's pics.


































Some are probably irrelevant but I might refer to them later.

I am going to be replacing the 2 Side 120mm fans with the 2 Kaze Maru's and the Exhaust 120mm with another Kaze Maru. The xiggy is going in the front panel, but I definitely need to do a hard drivebay mod to get those out of the way. Plus I have a 96GB SSD I need to mount somewhere also. Any suggestions are very welcome and thanks for your time.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14271966*
> If your not going to use Xigmatek orange blade fans in that, i might just cry


Sadly yes. As they are special fans in there. Maybe when these go out, i will try to get them (if the have 130mm) and dremel them in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14272780*
> Leaving your lighting blue?


I ordered one 140mm Xigmatek fan for the front. The leds aound the edges are white as of right now.


----------



## Rowey




----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14280177*
> nice colour scheme, plus well don't ton the paint job it was done very neatly


Wat?

(on the second part)


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14292797*
> Wat?
> 
> (on the second part)


i think he meant "plus well done on the paint job it was done very neatly"


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


Wat?

(on the second part)


as he sad above







sorry for spelling im not that good lol


----------



## chinesethunda

thats a sick case lol mines just all plain black lulz


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*












Tell me about it, I love the way those Xigma's look.

Especially on the coolers.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

plus i wanted to post build with the the h70 init 









































plus this is what you can do with cable management if you have the patience:


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


i think he meant "plus well done on the paint job it was done very neatly"


I was thinking that, but i didnt want to accidently take it the wrong way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


as he sad above







sorry for spelling im not that good lol


I noticed your location and seen you do not reside in america, I was just looking for confirmation is all

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


thats a sick case lol mines just all plain black lulz


Thanks, you should piant it.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


I was thinking that, but i didnt want to accidently take it the wrong way.

I noticed your location and seen you do not reside in america, I was just looking for confirmation is all

Thanks, you should piant it.


its in europe (malta)







underneath Sicily and above Africa it's in the middle


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


plus i wanted to post build with the the h70 init 









































plus this is what you can do with cable management if you have the patience:










That is one long 24 pin cable.

Can you route those fan cables elsewhere?

Maybe since you have extensions they can go where the CPU 8pin cut out is?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


That is one long 24 pin cable.

Can you route those fan cables elsewhere?

Maybe since you have extensions they can go where the CPU 8pin cut out is?


yea probably i can


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


yea probably i can


That would look super clean.

If those wires werent green, yellow, blue and black, they wouldnt look so bad though.

is that the nzxt extension kit?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


That would look super clean.

If those wires werent green, yellow, blue and black, they wouldnt look so bad though.

is that the nzxt extension kit?


yes it is. i was going to buy some for my gpu and for the motherboard, but the gpu cables are black and the motherboard power cables are hidden so i didn't bother buying them.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


yes it is. i was going to buy some for my gpu and for the motherboard, but the gpu cables are black and the motherboard power cables are hidden so i didn't bother buying them.


Im thinking about getting some of the white ones. I think the NZXT ones look a lot better than those MODright ones. The sleeving looks so thin on those and you can clearly see the white wires underneath.

Im not sure about the SATA cable ones though.


----------



## chinesethunda

not sure what to paint it with


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


not sure what to paint it with


Any spray would do.

Or if you have a auto body shop (actual store not an actual repair place) they can usually get custom paints in spray can for you.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


Im thinking about getting some of the white ones. I think the NZXT ones look a lot better than those MODright ones. The sleeving looks so thin on those and you can clearly see the white wires underneath.

Im not sure about the SATA cable ones though.


the white looks awesome, the nzxt sleeving are very well made and they look very cool and they aren't expensive. i have the seta cables one and they are good as the others. if it made by nzxt then you know that they are good and your getting a good product, al least for me so far.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


the white looks awesome, the nzxt sleeving are very well made and they look very cool and they aren't expensive. i have the seta cables one and they are good as the others. if it made by nzxt then you know that they are good and your getting a good product, al least for me so far.


Is it the sata power? How much distance between the first and last connector? Im thinking of putting my HDD in like you have and then mounting the SSD somewhere else and hide it.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


its in europe (malta)







underneath Sicily and above Africa it's in the middle


Lovely country been there lots of times, only had one set of traffic lights when I first went and no speed traps unlike now lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


yea probably i can


Just flip your fans so that the wire out part is at the top right inside and left for the outside fan. Then run them through that opening at the very top left of the case to the back side of the mobo.


----------



## k.3nny

update @ project log







!

D5 pump + 120mm rad gone + details.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i should kick you k3nny. what you planning on now.


----------



## Frezza_55

Here's some piks of my new led install, getting window laser cut soon!!!




























Switch to control the lights


----------



## moonmanas

Side window coming along nicely, apart from scratching it !


----------



## Rowey

Is it just me or do the side panel window mods just look really plain?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14299717*
> i should kick you k3nny. what you planning on now.


Something like thiz?
FROM:









TO:









Muuuch better!!


----------



## Frezza_55

Rowey, I agree, with mine I'm getting mine laser cut from smoked grey acrylic and it will be engraved with "PHANTOM" and externally mounted with 6mm bolts. So it will be a feature in itself


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frezza_55*


Rowey, I agree, with mine I'm getting mine laser cut from smoked grey acrylic and it will be engraved with "PHANTOM" and externally mounted with 6mm bolts. So it will be a feature in itself



If you are mounting outside are you putting any trim around the acrylic? I can't find anywhere selling anything for that in UK


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm so would I have to put anything on my case before its sprayed? what kind of paint can I use?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


hmm so would I have to put anything on my case before its sprayed? what kind of paint can I use?


Just sand it with a light grit paper, not all the way to the metal. You're just trying to scuff it up really. Then paint it with a cheap primer. Check your final color first to see if the primer color matters. Then go to town with your final color. It's really easy.


----------



## Frezza_55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonmanas*


If you are mounting outside are you putting any trim around the acrylic? I can't find anywhere selling anything for that in UK



I will probably just end up buffing it till it's nice to look at! I wanted to add a bevel but pushes the price through the roof


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


Something like thiz?
FROM:









TO:









Muuuch better!!



oh we going to fight brother.





























nice work as always.


----------



## num1son

Check out my Phantom build log!


----------



## Dradien

So I just recently watercooled my Phantom (well, CPU. GPU to come later), but holy hell does it look terrible now







I need to un**** it, redo the tubes, and find a way to run the wires so they don't look like crap.

I need more money







.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dradien*


So I just recently watercooled my Phantom (well, CPU. GPU to come later), but holy hell does it look terrible now







I need to un**** it, redo the tubes, and find a way to run the wires so they don't look like crap.

I need more money








.


Cable management is pretty easy in the Phantom


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I'm going to be getting me one of these babies for my new build. White with red trim. Gotta love it.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frezza_55*


Rowey, I agree, with mine I'm getting mine laser cut from smoked grey acrylic and it will be engraved with "PHANTOM" and externally mounted with 6mm bolts. So it will be a feature in itself


Yeah, i must agree it looks much better bolter from the outside of the case. Give sit that 'BALLS OF STEEL' feeling. I'd probably just have a fan grill cut out of the acrylic


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14294151*
> not sure what to paint it with


just be sure that they are the same brand, because some times not always maybe 1 in a 200 the spray might begin to crack because they aren't the same brand. and a personal Technic i usually put he spray can in boiled/hot water for about 30 to 40min so the spray particles will loosen up and achieve a more smoother coat and you will get less from that orange peal, hopefully


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14294895*
> Is it the sata power? How much distance between the first and last connector?


i don't know if this answer you were asking for but the sata cable i think its a 30cm long


----------



## Somakitsune

I'm going to buy the Phantom case soon. The case I have now (an Avenge Power Noble, try finding that on google!) is OK for a budget build, but it has terrible cable management. Especially with my Sentry 2 stuck in there, with all its probes and cables and shiz.
I think I'll get the red case. It doesn't seem to get much love. ;A;


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somakitsune;14306415*
> I'm going to buy the Phantom case soon. The case I have now (an Avenge Power Noble, try finding that on google!) is OK for a budget build, but it has terrible cable management. Especially with my Sentry 2 stuck in there, with all its probes and cables and shiz.
> I think I'll get the red case. It doesn't seem to get much love. ;A;


I was originally going to do a Red build... the day i placed my order the red was out of stock so I had to go with white.

I think i still would have preferred Red..


----------



## patricksiglin

Loving this case. I never thought I would like a case with plastic on it. Does anyone have a good source for a fan for the front and an additional fan for the top?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Koolertek.com


----------



## Somakitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


I was originally going to do a Red build... the day i placed my order the red was out of stock so I had to go with white.

I think i still would have preferred Red..


Aww, that sucks D:
I'm going to transfer the stock blue hans from my old case into this new one. Only problem is that they're blue. Hmm.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somakitsune*


Aww, that sucks D:
I'm going to transfer the stock blue hans from my old case into this new one. Only problem is that they're blue. Hmm.










I believe its pretty easy and cheap to replace LED's


----------



## Rabbs

Doubt i'll ever buy another NZXT product except for top 200mm fans, cause that i have no choice. But it's done been almost a month now, and they still haven't shipped out my stuff. Its not that hard to get a 200mm fan and front panel, them not having in stock is bull.


----------



## LPRaver89

So I have a dilemma. I have been doing some work and am going to have some money so spend on my rig. I am for sure getting a new motherboard and was going to get a new monitor... however i noticed how cheap the rasa 240 kit was and now I am having a hard time determining what I should get. I have been having some high temps so it seems like a good upgrade since my monitor works fine just not quite the resolution I wanted..... so what do you think of the Rasa240 and is it worth it to wait on the monitor?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


So I have a dilemma. I have been doing some work and am going to have some money so spend on my rig. I am for sure getting a new motherboard and was going to get a new monitor... however i noticed how cheap the rasa 240 kit was and now I am having a hard time determining what I should get. I have been having some high temps so it seems like a good upgrade since my monitor works fine just not quite the resolution I wanted..... so what do you think of the Rasa240 and is it worth it to wait on the monitor?


What are you temps like?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


So I have a dilemma. I have been doing some work and am going to have some money so spend on my rig. I am for sure getting a new motherboard and was going to get a new monitor... however i noticed how cheap the rasa 240 kit was and now I am having a hard time determining what I should get. I have been having some high temps so it seems like a good upgrade since my monitor works fine just not quite the resolution I wanted..... so what do you think of the Rasa240 and is it worth it to wait on the monitor?


Pull the trigger on water cooling! It's seriously a lot of fun! The rasa RX kit is totally worth it to me. Also there is a whole bunch of relatively cheap upgrades that you can look forward to buying!









You know you want it!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

did anyone managed to get a replacement of the grill? because im looking forward to spray them but i need some new ones because the one that i have right now the side grill already i got two of the metals that hold the grill to the motherboard broken last time i removed it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.overclock.net/sponsored-c...terglow-4.html


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14314689*
> did anyone managed to get a replacement of the grill? because im looking forward to spray them but i need some new ones because the one that i have right now the side grill already i got two of the metals that hold the grill to the motherboard broken last time i removed it.


Yeah I started to try unbending them on mine and the two I tried both broke off. I just taped the whole panel instead.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

dead, use a hair dryer on the metal to bend it without breaking.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14318789*
> dead, use a hair dryer on the metal to bend it without breaking.


really, i will keep it in mind thanks


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

it worked for me.


----------



## unfbilly11

So I'm thinking of adding another top 200mm fan for better exhaust. I have read that only the NZXT fans will fit these spots and not any regular 200mm case fans. Is this true? If so, does NZXT sell any red LED fans?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

yes nxzt sales red fans. other fans do fit with some modification.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


What are you temps like?


My idle is at 35C which is frustrating because it used to be at 27C. I even removed my OC to get the temps to 35C. Its been a little confusing and frustrating. Ive cleaned the rad on my H70 and everything it is just starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


really, i will keep it in mind thanks


I did mine that way as well, it does work if you are careful.


----------



## biggestmexi




----------



## lightsout

Just put in my order for a white phantom! Heading out to Laughlin, NV. for the week but it should be waiting for me when I get home.

Excited to go to a full tower! So do I need to cut a peice of acrylic for the side window mod? Or do you just take out the fan?

How is everyone mounting their h50/70s? Im thinking either intake from the top or in the drive bay.


----------



## chinesethunda

in the back exhaust?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Just put in my order for a white phantom! Heading out to Laughlin, NV. for the week but it should be waiting for me when I get home.

Excited to go to a full tower! So do I need to cut a peice of acrylic for the side window mod? Or do you just take out the fan?

How is everyone mounting their h50/70s? Im thinking either intake from the top or in the drive bay.


H50s can go in a lot of places, the H70 however doesnt fit really anywhere other than the back or maybe the top because the hoses are much shorter than that of the H50s.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i would like to add some lighting to my case which would you suggest leds or ccfl and why please.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

nzxt light strip... looks alot better, plus it gives off ambient lighting too. also its way easier to install in certain spots.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx




----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*





thats very cool great job


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

thats temp until I get a few more things done... but the pump and top I got done f-ing work. so I had to use my back xspc res for it. but the wifey loves her case so far.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14325677*
> nzxt light strip... looks alot better, plus it gives off ambient lighting too. also its way easier to install in certain spots.


just bought a 2m one XD


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14323787*
> H50s can go in a lot of places, the H70 however doesnt fit really anywhere other than the back or maybe the top because the hoses are much shorter than that of the H50s.


Ok thanks glad I have an H50.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14325748*


are u serious?































wanna see mine? i did that to :O! yesterday night, wanted to keep it a secret and let u guys geus what the hell happened to my case


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14323787*
> H50s can go in a lot of places, the H70 however doesnt fit really anywhere other than the back or maybe the top because the hoses are much shorter than that of the H50s.


H70 fits in drive bays too. Got pics to prove it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

lies k3nny


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14328116*
> H70 fits in drive bays too. Got pics to prove it.


how did you managed to fir the h70 in the drive bays?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14329421*
> how did you managed to fir the h70 in the drive bays?


Zip ties are a mans best friend.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14328252*
> lies k3nny


There u go









I made it REVERSED ATX!

pics:


----------



## Stizuner

I have mixed feelings on the reverse. But cool idea. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


how did you managed to fir the h70 in the drive bays?


It wedges in the very end of the bays perfectly. Then zip ties.
Pics:
You can kinda see how the zip tie goes around the fan screw. 








You only have to do the one side to make sure it stays put. Could probably have made it less noticeable too, but I didn't care. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


Zip ties are a mans best friend.


Yessir!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


I have mixed feelings on the reverse. But cool idea. Let me know how it works out.


I'm very interested as well! Don't you have a contest to do in August with that build though K3nny?
Edit: Kenny does that cut-out for the 240 in the bottom make a difference in temps? I was going to do that but decided against it.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Yessir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very interested as well! Don't you have a contest to do in August with that build though K3nny?
> Edit: Kenny does that cut-out for the 240 in the bottom make a difference in temps? I was going to do that but decided against it.


This case is finnished in 2 weeks







keep an eye on my project log buddy







!

The 240 cut-out is verry effective in the time i had my rad there


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


This case is finnished in 2 weeks







keep an eye on my project log buddy







!

The 240 cut-out is verry effective in the time i had my rad there



















Will do! Dang now I'm going to have to do that cut out or wonder what it could be doing for me.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Does anyone in here have a red and black motherboard (or colorscheme) in a White Phantom? I want to see how the X58 Classy will look inside a white interior...


----------



## LPRaver89

Num what kind of temps are you getting with it there?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Num what kind of temps are you getting with it there?


Well I switched to an rx240 kit since. But from memory stock clocks, idle was around 35-37 with core2 almost always a little higher. And I ran ibt on it and highest core temp was 52 I believe. I was blowing out though. I almost think pulling in with another fan right in the front of the drive bay would have gotten even lower temps.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Well I switched to an rx240 kit since. But from memory stock clocks, idle was around 35-37 with core2 almost always a little higher. And I ran ibt on it and highest core temp was 52 I believe. I was blowing out though. I almost think pulling in with another fan right in the front of the drive bay would have gotten even lower temps.


Im thinking of switching over to a 240 as well.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Im thinking of switching over to a 240 as well.


Don't think just do it!







You won't regret it I can tell you that. Putting my first water cooling loop together was almost as much fun as building my first computer! Just check out my build log, it's easy too.


----------



## Dradien

Just want to echo that putting my water cooler in was just about as much fun as putting my rig together. Very very awesome experience over all. I've built tons and tons of computers, and it is still fun, don't get me wrong, but building a water loop was just an awesome first time experience. You won't regret it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i love trying to rework cooling solutions. I need to add a 360 into mine... hmmm where to hide it... I know... but im not tellin.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


i love trying to rework cooling solutions. I need to add a 360 into mine... hmmm where to hide it... I know... but im not tellin.


Mine is in


----------



## chinesethunda

lol so jelly, im going to keep an eye on how that turns out


----------



## LPRaver89

Yeah in about a month im getting a Rasa 240 and use green hose so it matches my rig without having to use dye.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

So... does anyone in this thread have the white version with the red trim? Or will I be the first person to own it come Wednesday?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14330056*
> It wedges in the very end of the bays perfectly. Then zip ties.
> Pics:
> You can kinda see how the zip tie goes around the fan screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have to do the one side to make sure it stays put. Could probably have made it less noticeable too, but I didn't care.


thanks i will try it


----------



## k.3nny

update







!










see u soon lads!
more to see in project log !!!


----------



## Rowey

180 degree ATX flip is like marmite, you either love it or you hate it. I think it looks odd. Very nice though kenny good work!


----------



## k.3nny

just because we can









and finally some eye catchy waterblocks


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14336304*
> thanks i will try it


Good luck! Let me know how your temps are compared to your old ones. Are you going to pull air in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14335733*
> Yeah in about a month im getting a Rasa 240 and use green hose so it matches my rig without having to use dye.


Yeah whats the deal with not using dyes? K3nny I saw you had orange dye in yours before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14338032*
> just because we can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally some eye catchy waterblocks


Yeah I really like that you can see the acrylic parts of the blocks there.


----------



## vitality

This case is definitely growing on me. hmm, phantom, 650d, or 600t white for my next case?


----------



## k.3nny

maybe this loop? everything in eye catch, means win?


----------



## biggestmexi

I feel as though it will take me forever to get 35 reps to get into the for sale section.

And this is the only thread I have posted in and I have yet to finish my build.

Damn.


----------



## toohotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14338019*
> 180 degree ATX flip is like marmite, you either love it or you hate it. I think it looks odd. Very nice though kenny good work!


funny thing is that I actually turned my neck to try and figure out how the mobo got on the other side -_-

liking the interior paint kenny along with the tubing imo the right is looks better for your setup. Your creativity ceases to amaze me still.


----------



## chinesethunda

thats pretty amazing, took me a minute to see what you did there lol


----------



## Vuashke

inverted motherboards look pretty good to me







great job kenny


----------



## mango assassin

Kenny, from the interior colours you got going on brother, Looks like a big Lambda Logo is necessaries on the outside.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Good luck! Let me know how your temps are compared to your old ones. Are you going to pull air in?

Yeah whats the deal with not using dyes? K3nny I saw you had orange dye in yours before.

Yeah I really like that you can see the acrylic parts of the blocks there.


I just have heard a lot of mixed things about dyes. Some clog your lines others dont.... i just figured why bother if I can get matching hose anyway. I might also be thinking about just doing black lines.... The inside of my case is already green so it might be better contrast.


----------



## RushMore1205

here is the latest build, im not sure i posted that here, not done yet,
FTW PC sleeving in progress


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;14346140*
> here is the latest build, im not sure i posted that here, not done yet,
> FTW PC sleeving in progress


That thing has a lot going on! Good work!


----------



## num1son

Swapped in some yate loons!
















Dropped my temps and brightened it up. Check my log for details.


----------



## RushMore1205

are yate loons good fans?????

ive always either used cm r4 or gently typhoons ap15

do you have a link for those fans?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;14346361*
> are yate loons good fans?????
> 
> ive always either used cm r4 or gently typhoons ap15
> 
> do you have a link for those fans?


I have read on here a lot of people saying they are really good for the money. So I thought I would give them a try. I mean for 6.99us how can you go wrong? Are they the best? Probably not.
Yate Loon 120mm


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;14346361*
> are yate loons good fans?????
> 
> ive always either used cm r4 or gently typhoons ap15
> 
> do you have a link for those fans?


I LOVE the yates. They are really good in my eyes. I think better then the c4's but not as good as the ap15's. Get them from here. http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Yate-Loon-120mm-Fan-High-Speed-D12SH-12-184p1522.htm

@num - you paid to much for em


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14347836*
> I LOVE the yates. They are really good in my eyes. I think better then the c4's but not as good as the ap15's. Get them from here. http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Yate-Loon-120mm-Fan-High-Speed-D12SH-12-184p1522.htm
> 
> @num - you paid to much for em


lolz your right! -sending email asking for refund now.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol i have yates, using my cm r4s atm for my case fans lol comtemplating if i should have my 140mm fan in the drive bay area or in the front intake area at the bottom

i think once i get the moolah im going to make my setup like rushmore's. question though, how powerful of a pump do you need to push the water all the way around? or 2 pumps needed?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

hes got an swifttek mcp 350. it has enough power for all of it. I would nab a mcp 355 for a little bit more power.


----------



## Ihasfip

I liked it before I bought it. Not so happy about the fan controller, the lack of response from NZXT about the faulty fan controller, or the lack of cooling. But none the less here is a pic.

D


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Guys, if your having a problem with NZXT, pm me your problem and I will try and work it out for you guys.


----------



## Rowey

Why? your not a rep are you? I have a problem with them


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Why? your not a rep are you? I have a problem with them


I am not a rep, but I do have a contact with them.


----------



## chinesethunda

they responded fairly well i think and sent me a replacement LED fan. I havn't had any other problems with them though


----------



## num1son

Open question: If you could have any size side intake fans what would you have, where would you want them, and why?


----------



## phantomphenom

Anyone know what's the best cpu cooler that can fit with a side fan? I'm not getting good results with my h70. My idle temp is 48c with a 950 w/o overclock.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom;14360484*
> Anyone know what's the best cpu cooler that can fit with a side fan? I'm not getting good results with my h70. My idle temp is 48c with a 950 w/o overclock.


Ouch I never had temps that bad with mine on either my Q6600 or my 2500k. What are your ambients like?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*


Anyone know what's the best cpu cooler that can fit with a side fan? I'm not getting good results with my h70. My idle temp is 48c with a 950 w/o overclock.


i don't think that the h70 is a bad cooler i have one and i get about 40idle about 6hr strait on the pc. a 48c could be caused a high in ambient temperature, as i could notice when my ambient temp is a bit higher than normal it will drastically rise the cpu temp an vice versa. bdw i managed lowering couple of themps by replacing the fans now im using cm blademasters and a 38mm shroud. now its playing around 37/39c plus i turned off hyper trading, it managed to lowwer some temps without it.


----------



## k.3nny

Heey update



























Look @ project topic







!


----------



## Vuashke

/boner


----------



## biggestmexi

YAY, finally ordered my motherboard.

Then I ordered some NZXT cable extensions in white.

Sadly, I emailed bitfenix because they say they had white, but not on their store's site. They said they will be in within the next day. I would have liked to see those, but the NZXT look pretty high quality as well.


----------



## Homer UK

Hi really sorry for delay iam really lazy







I have photo from February to today lot of modyfication. I recomennded 140mm fan instal to inside case better flow. Any qestion please ask. I complited water cooling now but i waiting only for water block mayby this week i recives. I need big help becouse its my 1st Wc instalation i put all details and information friday-saturday. Please check my photo .Sorry for my english.


----------



## Homer UK

Next photo


----------



## Homer UK

Actual photo from today.


----------



## airnews39

My NZXT Phantom arrived yesterday afternoon!!!









I'm planning some sort of window cut out but that will come later.

A couple of shots so far...


----------



## num1son

Looking good guys.


----------



## Rowey

My coolermaster v8 never looked that good in my case :|


----------



## chinesethunda

looking good, if i could have any front intake fan, it would be as big as possible, but as i have the phantom, i have a 140mm


----------



## Rowey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QPGq73k6jE[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14367777*
> My coolermaster v8 never looked that good in my case :|


Thanks for the comment Rowey!
The V8 seems to be largely unloved here but it works fantastically and looks great!


----------



## MartynRE

I recently contacted mnpctech.com about a side window for an NZXT phantom. They replied saying it would cost $100 plus return shipping, anyone else interested? Attached is a picture of the only side window they offer.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39;14377798*
> Thanks for the comment Rowey!
> The V8 seems to be largely unloved here but it works fantastically and looks great!


It looks great in your rig! Ive still got mine, trying to sell it lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartynRE;14377857*
> I recently contacted mnpctech.com about a side window for an NZXT phantom. They replied saying it would cost $100 plus return shipping, anyone else interested? Attached is a picture of the only side window they offer.


What a load of waffle, modding a side window is childs play and they want to charge $100!


----------



## MartynRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14377974*
> It looks great in your rig! Ive still got mine, trying to sell it lol!
> 
> What a load of waffle, modding a side window is childs play and they want to charge $100!


Hmm, now that you put it that way, 2/3 of the retail price of the case for a window doesn't seem very appealing anymore


----------



## num1son

Yeah man that's just about the easiest thing to do. Actual cost of the window they have there: Maybe $20-$25us.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol thats more than 2/3 of the cost, what a bunch of bullocks


----------



## MartynRE

I sent them another message telling them the price is too steep and if they can make a better offer


----------



## lightsout

My phantom showed up today! Got the white one this thing is beautiful. Puts my scout to shame. Just got home from vacation so not really feeling like ripping my rig apart. But its killing me with this thing sitting here empty. I'll post some pics when its up and running.


----------



## LPRaver89

Got my new motherboard installed today but now windows wont boot...


----------



## biggestmexi




----------



## num1son

Congrats on getting it together! Looks clean.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14388127*
> Congrats on getting it together! Looks clean.


Thanks! I cant wait to get my extensions in.


----------



## k.3nny

orrr, this loop?


----------



## Rowey

That loop looks much more smarter and tidier


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homer UK;14366037*
> Actual photo from today.


Loving the look of the design you have going. You just need to refine it and perfect the design and it will be one of the best looking window mods done so far. I think I might use your idea for my window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14367777*
> My coolermaster v8 never looked that good in my case :|


I wish they would have never designed that motherboard with the 24 pin there. is there a way maybe you could bring the cable in from above the board with an extension to make it look better? what are your plans?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14391063*
> I wish they would have never designed that motherboard with the 24 pin there. is there a way maybe you could bring the cable in from above the board with an extension to make it look better? what are your plans?


That was just a complete mess, my build looks like this now lol


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14391248*
> That was just a complete mess, my build looks like this now lol


omg, tighten those cables up mister!


----------



## thrasherht

ahh I see, bravo on the new build. I do have to say those cables are very sloppy, you need to get them all in order. But once you do that build will be very slick with the nice extensions.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14391258*
> omg, tighten those cables up mister!


Will do!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14391287*
> ahh I see, bravo on the new build. I do have to say those cables are very sloppy, you need to get them all in order. But once you do that build will be very slick with the nice extensions.


Couldn't stand the way it looked when i first built into the phantom. Looks pretty tight now if i may say so myself!


----------



## airnews39

Rowey, how are your temps with the H50 as opposed to the V8 you had in there before?


----------



## Rowey

I cant really compare really because i was only running at 1.28v on the V8, now im on 1.35v with the H50. Never goes over 65c though


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14390794*
> orrr, this loop?


Love the invert!


----------



## nezzarix

I plan on buying this case to replace my Antec 900 fairly soon. I have a non-modular power supply and there is literally no space behind the case for the cables. I've seen many pics of the back but they were all at weird angles. How much space is there? Does anyone have a picture at an angle showing the space between the backpanel and side panel?

Also, does anyone know if the Thermalright Silver Arrow will fit it?
EDIT: Seems to according to some pics I saw


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

everything will fit just fine. I too came from a 900 and this was by far the best case I used.


----------



## k.3nny

moooar loop changements







!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

better k3nny. Now your going to make me show you my updates.


----------



## Homer UK

HI today i finished my 1st WC. All information Tommorow morning and many photo. Big 400ml tubes reservoir , aquacomputer kryos derlin cpu block !!! , 240mm 60mm Radiator on the Top and much more !!!!!! Iam testing now and is perfect !!!! More info sunday morning .


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14407191*
> better k3nny. Now your going to make me show you my updates.


Ahh







!!! im waitingg







!


----------



## lightsout

Ok guys whats the best setup for an H50 in this case? I tried the top empty 200m hole and the drive bay. Nopt real happy with either. I have the fan the 200mm fan on the door and want to use it.

Intake through the rear of the case?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14408328*
> Ok guys whats the best setup for an H50 in this case? I tried the top empty 200m hole and the drive bay. Nopt real happy with either. I have the fan the 200mm fan on the door and want to use it.
> 
> Intake through the rear of the case?


Probably. Just get good WC fans. The 200mm fan can be used if you attach it to the mesh with some wire. You use one of the screw holes and kinda turn it till it doesn't hit the rad. Then secure the two holes you can see through the mesh. Worked for me.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14407191*
> better k3nny. Now your going to make me show you my updates.


Oh come on talking about updates but not posting them


----------



## xD3aDPooLx




----------



## xConvalescent

t's almost done, still want some things to put in like SSD and more storage drives and possibly blu ray burner.

Links to images under spoilers, WARNING HUGE IMAGES ARE HUGE


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://www.img.c0dereality.com/di-913111922036.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/681/sdc17961.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/7738/sdc17962.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/495/sdc17963.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8778/sdc17964.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4674/sdc17965.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/7453/sdc17966.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2701/sdc17967.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/114/sdc17968.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/7830/sdc17969.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9464/sdc17970.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/5859/sdc17971.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/1432/sdc17973.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/2910/sdc17974.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/8380/sdc17975.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/6788/sdc17976.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1158/sdc17977.jpg
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Whats Inside

Case: NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Mother Board: GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD4-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Processor: Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge @ 4.5 GHz

CPU Cooler: CORSAIR H80 (CWCH80) High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) -x2

Ram Cooler: G.SKILL FTB-3500C5-D Fans

Graphic Cards: MSI N560GTX Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) -x2

Power Supply: CORSAIR Professional Series HX750 (CMPSU-750HX) 750W

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1502FAEX 1.5TB 7200 RPM SATA

Hard Drive: Western Digital 1TB MyBook

Optical Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner

Media Drive: Rosewill RCR-IC002 74-in-1 USB 2.0 3.5" Internal Card Reader w/ USB port

Lights: NZXT CB-LED20-BU Sleeved LED Kit - Blue, 2 m

Case Fans: NZXT FS-200RB-BLED 200mm SILENT Blue LED Fan -x2 (On Top), NZXT 140mm (In Front), NZXT 120mm -x2 (side)

Keyboard: Saitek 2 Eclipse

Mouse: Razer Death Adder

Monitors: ASUS VH238H Black 23" -x3


----------



## Homer UK

Hello
I finished my WC
Spec:
EK Tubes 400ml -20 pound second hand
Aquacomputer kryos derlin -35 Pound
Phobya g-changer 240mm 60mm
Mcp655 swiftech 40 pound second hand
Masterkleer tubing 19/13mm Id 1/2 od 3/4 Dark red uv- 14 Pound
Hyperzero nanoxia red liquid - 1 litre 5 Pound !!!!!
Barbs phobya , tconect phobya,
1/4" BSPP - 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD Compression Fitting - 3.23 per one
Phobya screw-in seal cap G1/4 Inch - 0.64 pound per 1

Its my 1st wc its not perfect but iam really happy. all people say do not instal 60mm Radiator thick on the top why why? its perfect and easy to instal. 120mm fan on the top little mod witch plastic cover Top. Iam sure i 100 % i can instal push pull fan 25mm in little mod . Iam testing my Cpu idle 30-32 and stes prime 40 celcius . Pump speed manual speed 3!!!!!! iam really suprise !!! This rad is avesome. please comment and opinion . Any question ask .


----------



## Homer UK

Next photo


----------



## Sickpuppy

bye bye Phantom, welcome H2


----------



## Rowey

You betrayed us!? :O


----------



## Sickpuppy

I truely did


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homer UK;14411667*
> Hello
> I finished my WC
> Spec:
> EK Tubes 400ml -20 pound second hand
> Aquacomputer kryos derlin -35 Pound
> Phobya g-changer 240mm 60mm
> Mcp655 swiftech 40 pound second hand
> Masterkleer tubing 19/13mm Id 1/2 od 3/4 Dark red uv- 14 Pound
> Hyperzero nanoxia red liquid - 1 litre 5 Pound !!!!!
> Barbs phobya , tconect phobya,
> 1/4" BSPP - 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD Compression Fitting - 3.23 per one
> Phobya screw-in seal cap G1/4 Inch - 0.64 pound per 1
> 
> Its my 1st wc its not perfect but iam really happy. all people say do not instal 60mm Radiator thick on the top why why? its perfect and easy to instal. 120mm fan on the top little mod witch plastic cover Top. Iam sure i 100 % i can instal push pull fan 25mm in little mod . Iam testing my Cpu idle 30-32 and stes prime 40 celcius . Pump speed manual speed 3!!!!!! iam really suprise !!! This rad is avesome. please comment and opinion . Any question ask .


They are all talking about a thick 360 rad in the top. Looks pretty good though!


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xConvalescent*


t's almost done, still want some things to put in like SSD and more storage drives and possibly blu ray burner.

Links to images under spoilers, WARNING HUGE IMAGES ARE HUGE

Whats Inside

Case: NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Mother Board: GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD4-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Processor: Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge @ 4.5 GHz

CPU Cooler: CORSAIR H80 (CWCH80) High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) -x2

Ram Cooler: G.SKILL FTB-3500C5-D Fans

Graphic Cards: MSI N560GTX Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) -x2

Power Supply: CORSAIR Professional Series HX750 (CMPSU-750HX) 750W

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1502FAEX 1.5TB 7200 RPM SATA

Hard Drive: Western Digital 1TB MyBook

Optical Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner

Media Drive: Rosewill RCR-IC002 74-in-1 USB 2.0 3.5" Internal Card Reader w/ USB port

Lights: NZXT CB-LED20-BU Sleeved LED Kit - Blue, 2 m

Case Fans: NZXT FS-200RB-BLED 200mm SILENT Blue LED Fan -x2 (On Top), NZXT 140mm (In Front), NZXT 120mm -x2 (side)

Keyboard: Saitek 2 Eclipse

Mouse: Razer Death Adder

Monitors: ASUS VH238H Black 23" -x3


Looks like a solid rig man enjoy it for a while and get to modding!


----------



## theturbofd

Can someone show me a diagram for the best airflow for this case?


----------



## Sickpuppy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Can someone show me a diagram for the best airflow for this case?


-Front and bottom fans (including the fans in the sidepanel) IN
-Rear and Top fans OUT

As usual.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickpuppy*


-Front and bottom fans (including the fans in the sidepanel) IN
-Rear and Top fans OUT

As usual.










Hmm I wonder if the 200mm fan would fit my side panel since I have the dark knight


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Asetek 510LC



Noctua D14, Ap-15s and BitFenix Cables.



Hopefully I'll be adding 2x BitFenix Spectre 200mm up top and 1x on the side panel, Q12 Fan Controller and a few mods to neaten it up a bit. Any suggestions would be good.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;14416313*
> Asetek 510LC
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua D14, Ap-15s and BitFenix Cables.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be adding 2x BitFenix Spectre 200mm up top and 1x on the side panel, Q12 Fan Controller and a few mods to neaten it up a bit. Any suggestions would be good.


Do you have room for the side 200mm fan with the D14?


----------



## num1son

NoTiCe: You sent me an email wondering how to do the small HDD cage mod, so I added a description and pictures on my log at the end of the page.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14416427*
> Do you have room for the side 200mm fan with the D14?


Apparently YES. As long as the fan is 20mm thick. You have to use silicone pins to secure it though. I'll update when I do it.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14416443*
> NoTiCe: You sent me an email wondering how to do the small HDD cage mod, so I added a description and pictures on my log at the end of the page.


Now I want to do that. Thanks for influencing me. Lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;14416490*
> Now I want to do that. Damn you for influencing me.


Lol sorry, yeah it's sooo easy to do, if you don't need the extra bays why not? Cost: $.98usd for 14 screws/nuts.


----------



## CJisohsocool

Do finger prints show up really bad on the white version?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJisohsocool;14418033*
> Do finger prints show up really bad on the white version?


Nah but i did put a layer of auto wax on mine.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14416427*
> Do you have room for the side 200mm fan with the D14?


I couldn't do it with an h50, it wasn't even close. If I took the fan filter off it may have helped.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJisohsocool*


Do finger prints show up really bad on the white version?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


Nah but i did put a layer of auto wax on mine.


Same here







!


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


i don't think that the h70 is a bad cooler i have one and i get about 40idle about 6hr strait on the pc. a 48c could be caused a high in ambient temperature, as i could notice when my ambient temp is a bit higher than normal it will drastically rise the cpu temp an vice versa. bdw i managed lowering couple of themps by replacing the fans now im using cm blademasters and a 38mm shroud. now its playing around 37/39c plus i turned off hyper trading, it managed to lowwer some temps without it.


Should I use gentle typhoon fans or silverstone air penetrators on the h70?


----------



## CJisohsocool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14421598*
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


So wax keeps the finger prints away lol?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJisohsocool*


So wax keeps the finger prints away lol?


it does help a bit, I used some autoglym I had around.

Then I used a spray quick detailer and got it really slick.


----------



## biggestmexi

http://imgur.com/QuGLp


----------



## White Phantom

Had it for a while now, and i love it!

Here are a few pics, more detailed ones to come...


----------



## esproductions

I just ordered the Corsair H100!







Let's see how it goes!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*


Should I use gentle typhoon fans or silverstone air penetrators on the h70?


check which one has the most static pressure for the h70 because it helps a lot for the tick rad. plus you should add a shroud. gt they do have good static pressure but some of them are expensive and very noisy, silverstone air penetrators they don't have good static pressure about 1.7mm if im not wrong.
well if you have some money i will go with the gt plus you should buy a good fan controller and if not wrong i dont know if it on this forum there is a chart of the gt static pressure 5v generates 4mm. and there are some yate loons D12SH-12 rated at 2.99mm plus they are cheap. for me i am using the blade masters which are giving good temps for now giving that my ambient temp are a bit high


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:













how did you mount the fan the blue one on the north bridge?


----------



## theturbofd

Going to be doing a metal gear theme to my white NZXT. Still trying to plan it out. Right now I'm pushing towards cutting the fox hound symbol out into the front door. Any of you may have an idea for MGS theme?


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I just ordered the Corsair H100!







Let's see how it goes!


Let me know how that works out. I am seriously considering the H100 when I get my new 990FX board.


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *White Phantom*


Had it for a while now, and i love it!

Here are a few pics, more detailed ones to come...




















Very nice!


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


how did you mount the fan the blue one on the north bridge?


It's not attached in any way, it stands right on top of the gpu and is held in place because the water cooling tubing is right next to it, it's kinda hard to explain but it worked out because on one side it's held on place by the tubing and then the back side of the fan where the to mounts are align perfectly with my water block so it doesn't move around and does not hit anything, I'll post close ups once I get home, I'm on break at work right now...


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My06SuperTrix*


Very nice!










Thanks! Glad u like it, I will be posting more detailed pics later.


----------



## Rowey

really need some good modding ideas :/


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


really need some good modding ideas :/


Same here man


----------



## num1son

First?

















I bought this 220mm yate loon thinking it would be a good door fan. But it's huge! Also it only has mounting tabs to allow it to exhaust out the side. This wont be a bad thing though as I'll have top and bottom pulling in soon. What do you guys think? Stick with the 220 YL or order a 140 or 120?










More pics on my log.


----------



## Rowey

Sorry, im stealing that idea!! whats the black lining around the edge? what thickness acrylic is it? Also what did you cut with?

Looks so good! +Rep


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14437338*
> Sorry, im stealing that idea!! whats the black lining around the edge? what thickness acrylic is it? Also what did you cut with?
> 
> Looks so good! +Rep


haha im so with you.. i actually PM'd him to see what he would charge me to do mine!


----------



## AMC

num1son that looks sick. I was thinking of putting a full plastic pane in but that looks great.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14437338*
> Sorry, im stealing that idea!! whats the black lining around the edge? what thickness acrylic is it? Also what did you cut with?
> 
> Looks so good! +Rep


Thanks glad you like it! Its a window molding that I ordered from frozencpu link. The acrylic is .220 in. I got an 18x24 in. sheet from Lowes and cut it just a little bit to fit. Would you like to see a pic of the back to know exactly how it sits? I think I could have gotten thinner acrylic, but its all one piece so I wanted it to be strong. I used a skill saw with a metal cutting blade to cut the long lines, and I drilled the corners so they would be round.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;14437351*
> haha im so with you.. i actually PM'd him to see what he would charge me to do mine!


PM'ing you back.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

thats so freaking awesome num.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14437266*
> First?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this 220mm yate loon thinking it would be a good door fan. But it's huge! Also it only has mounting tabs to allow it to exhaust out the side. This wont be a bad thing though as I'll have top and bottom pulling in soon. What do you guys think? Stick with the 220 YL or order a 140 or 120?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my log.


jesus that looks freaken hot, bdw the last picture did you sended the acrylic to make it like its frosted?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;14437388*
> num1son that looks sick. I was thinking of putting a full plastic pane in but that looks great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14438330*
> thats so freaking awesome num.


Thanks guys! Yeah the full pane just looks kinda plain though. I wanted as much window with some design.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

just received my nzxt light kit, today i mounted it. this is how it look in the dark


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14438416*
> jesus that looks freaken hot, bdw the last picture did you sended the acrylic to make it like its frosted?


Nope that's just the plastic that comes on the acrylic. I thought that looked pretty cool though.


----------



## chinesethunda

that is pretty sick lol i would add lighting but i have no windows lulz. how does one add a window exactly? how does it attach to the side?


----------



## SmartedPAnda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14441732*
> that is pretty sick lol i would add lighting but i have no windows lulz. how does one add a window exactly? how does it attach to the side?


Cut holes w/ a dremel tool, then attach double side tape to the panel, and then put the clear acrylic to the tape/panel, put something heavy on it like a book for a bit, sit there, pray, take it off, and shake it, and see if it falls off. Done.

Also, Newegg has the case for $109.99 + S/H.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah i saw, too bad i already have one lol I might try it, see what I can do lol


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just bought one. It's currently empty though, since I'm waiting for all my parts to come in the mail. I'll post pics of the inside once everything comes.

I think it'll turn out awesome because of my X58 Classified (red and black), Mushkin Blacklines (black), and DirectCU II cooler (red and black). I'm also hoping to get white presleeved extensions and a Thermaltake Frio (also red and black).

All in all, very happy with the case so far.


----------



## SmartedPAnda

I'm still debating between the NZXT Phantom for it's airflow vs the Corsair Obsidian 650D for it's aesthetics. Definitely on both clubs, trolling for pics, and mods









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Just bought one. It's currently empty though, since I'm waiting for all my parts to come in the mail. I'll post pics of the inside once everything comes.

I think it'll turn out awesome because of my X58 Classified (red and black), Mushkin Blacklines (black), and DirectCU II cooler (red and black). I'm also hoping to get white presleeved extensions and a Thermaltake Frio (also red and black).

All in all, very happy with the case so far.










There's also Black and Red NZXT Extension sleeves that I'd think would look just as awesome.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmartedPAnda*


There's also Black and Red NZXT Extension sleeves that I'd think would look just as awesome.


I was actually thinking of those! But I'm not sure I'd like that though, I want the white ones to correspond with the case, not the internals. But we'll see. Maybe I'll look up some comparison pics. Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## chinesethunda

lol welcome to the club, its def worth it


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I was actually thinking of those! But I'm not sure I'd like that though, I want the white ones to correspond with the case, not the internals. But we'll see. Maybe I'll look up some comparison pics. Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I was actually thinking of those! But I'm not sure I'd like that though, I want the white ones to correspond with the case, not the internals. But we'll see. Maybe I'll look up some comparison pics. Thanks for the idea though!










Well, bitfenix finally put their white ones in their store. AFTER I EMAILED THEM ABOUT IT, AFTER i bought the NZXT ones lol.


----------



## num1son

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*   that is pretty sick lol i would add lighting but i have no windows lulz. how does one add a window exactly? how does it attach to the side?  
Watch this video it's exactly how to do it.


----------



## MartynRE

I love my phantom, add me to the club please!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I wanted the one with the red trim for a while, but I decided that the blue LED would clash with it, and I didn't want to buy new fans with red LED's. So I got the black trim.

And biggestmexi (btw, I'm MarkZinger on Reddit







), thanks for that shot! It'll definitely help me in choosing.


----------



## MartynRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I wanted the one with the red trim for a while, but I decided that the blue LED would clash with it, and I didn't want to buy new fans with red LED's. So I got the black trim.

And biggestmexi (btw, I'm MarkZinger on Reddit







), thanks for that shot! It'll definitely help me in choosing.


I just bought the one with red trim because it was the cheapest at the time ($99), it was just a coincidence I had some red fans lying around too. Although the White/Red clashes with pretty much everything else i have, in my defense it "stands out"


----------



## White Phantom

num1son, looks awesome, got the exact same window molding on frozencpu and i cut mine with a jig saw and dremel tool


----------



## chinesethunda

i actually saw that vid a while back lol unfortunately I have none of those tools in my soon to be small apartment lol


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14439928*
> Nope that's just the plastic that comes on the acrylic. I thought that looked pretty cool though.


yea it does look very cool a frosted look


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Phantom;14443117*
> num1son, looks awesome, got the exact same window molding on frozencpu and i cut mine with a jig saw and dremel tool


Thanks, nice! I had a dremel ready to go, but when I went to do it I was like this is going to be waay harder to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14445470*
> i actually saw that vid a while back lol unfortunately I have none of those tools in my soon to be small apartment lol


Well actually if you're not trying to buy a nice one you could get a jig saw for relatively cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14446413*
> yea it does look very cool a frosted look


When I had it on there test fitting it I was wondering if there was a way to make it that way.


----------



## chinesethunda

would a dremel be able to cut through that plexiglass?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;14442997*
> I wanted the one with the red trim for a while, but I decided that the blue LED would clash with it, and I didn't want to buy new fans with red LED's. So I got the black trim.
> 
> And biggestmexi (btw, I'm MarkZinger on Reddit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), thanks for that shot! It'll definitely help me in choosing.


there is actually a button on the back to turn that fan led off.

It isnt very well documented and should be more.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14449076*
> would a dremel be able to cut through that plexiglass?


Yeah, I used the dremel for the plexi and for taking the sharp edges off the window the main cut was with the jigsaw.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14449076*
> would a dremel be able to cut through that plexiglass?


Yes sir


----------



## Homer UK

Hello i need help i have watercooling on my pc -Page 420 my Photo, and i recived Ek chipset block from Ek for my Asus crosshair IV . I have only 240 mm rad Phoboya g-changer 240 60mm . Its ok for cpu and chipset?? Please help. For people who help me Rep +.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Homer UK*


Hello i need help i have watercooling on my pc -Page 420 my Photo, and i recived Ek chipset block from Ek for my Asus crosshair IV . I have only 240 mm rad Phoboya g-changer 240 60mm . Its ok for cpu and chipset?? Please help. For people who help me Rep +.


I had a 240 rad on my old computer when i was cooling the cpu and the chipset and i didn't see any temps that were high, I think you will be fine for the most part...


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Homer UK*


Hello i need help i have watercooling on my pc -Page 420 my Photo, and i recived Ek chipset block from Ek for my Asus crosshair IV . I have only 240 mm rad Phoboya g-changer 240 60mm . Its ok for cpu and chipset?? Please help. For people who help me Rep +.


240 for CPU/chipset should be no problem. Do you have some decent fans?


----------



## White Phantom

More pics of my rig, tried to make them look all nice and stuff...

Hope you guys like them!!


----------



## Rowey

Great build, however i cant help but notice how odd it looks because of how close the window is to the mesh.Am i the only one?

+Rep for the build though


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Great build, however i cant help but notice how odd it looks because of how close the window is to the mesh.Am i the only one?

+Rep for the build though


Thanks, yeah it is pretty close but i don't mind it at all, maybe at some point I'll add another window where the fans are...


----------



## LPRaver89

Ok I know this has been asked but I was curious if the Rasa 240 rez will fit in the roof? I am about to buy my kit in a few days and was just trying to thing of another option rather than the floor of my rig.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Ok I know this has been asked but I was curious if the Rasa 240 rez will fit in the roof? I am about to buy my kit in a few days and was just trying to thing of another option rather than the floor of my rig.


Did you mean res or rad? If rez, I really don't think the dual bay res would fit. If you meant rad, then the rx won't fit, but the rs will.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Did you mean res or rad? If rez, I really don't think the dual bay res would fit. If you meant rad, then the rx won't fit, but the rs will.


Yeah thats what I meant, thanks.


----------



## NoTiCe

Hello everyone, new to oc.net and I just popped on because I have been getting into pc's more and more. Slowly been building up my system since early January and it's pretty much complete. I still want to get a H60 and a new GFX card







.
Here are some pics-










I attempted to install two SilverStone 200mm fans at the bottom, they had fit perfectly. Still running some tests to see how well it cools the systems.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;14456921*
> Hello everyone, new to Overclock.net and I just popped on because I have been getting into pc's more and more. Slowly been building up my system since early January and it's pretty much complete. I still want to get a H60 and a new GFX card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Here are some pics-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attempted to install two SilverStone 200mm fans at the bottom, they had fit perfectly. Still running some tests to see how well it cools the systems.


Nice job, I like it.


----------



## chinesethunda

that is a sick case also good job on the fans on the bottom. It looks like you have a stock cooler on your CPU lol, I know it says in your sig you have a koolance but just sayin lol


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14457307*
> that is a sick case also good job on the fans on the bottom. It looks like you have a stock cooler on your CPU lol, I know it says in your sig you have a koolance but just sayin lol


Are you looking at my sig? Cuz his doesn't say he has koolance...


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Phantom;14456949*
> Nice job, I like it.


Thank you, I really like the window on your's, looks very clean. I unfortunately ran out of the U-Channeling for my smaller window so I went to a car shop and got some thicker u-channeling just to get me by.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14457307*
> that is a sick case also good job on the fans on the bottom. It looks like you have a stock cooler on your CPU lol, I know it says in your sig you have a koolance but just sayin lol


Thanks for the comment, and the koolance description probably came from White Phantoms Sig







, and yeah I really need to get rid of that stock fan haha. H60 soon atleast. Thank's for the comments guys.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;14456921*
> Hello everyone, new to Overclock.net and I just popped on because I have been getting into pc's more and more. Slowly been building up my system since early January and it's pretty much complete. I still want to get a H60 and a new GFX card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Here are some pics-
> 
> I attempted to install two SilverStone 200mm fans at the bottom, they had fit perfectly. Still running some tests to see how well it cools the systems.


Loving the fan placement!


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14454801*
> Yeah thats what I meant, thanks.


Actually, depending on your motherboard, you may fit the RX240 under the top bracket, but that's without the 200mm fan up there. You can then put 2x120mm fans above the top for pulling air, but not underneath for pushing air as it's too thick. If you're only cooling your CPU then it should work pretty good up top.

See these examples:

- Homer UK Post #4194

- gottistar post #3194.

Neither are XSPC radiators, but they're about the same thickness.

.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14448089*
> When I had it on there test fitting it I was wondering if there was a way to make it that way.


if im not mistaken but to be sure its better to test it on a piece of acrylic first. send it with a fine sand paper and you might get that look.


----------



## Homer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14452259*
> 240 for CPU/chipset should be no problem. Do you have some decent fans?


I used Enermax appolish vegas 800rpm to 2000 . I used only 2 Fan on the top. Saturday morning i install This chipset block . You can see my WC in 420 Page.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah i got confused lol cuz white phantom quoted the pics lol my bad. but yeah all looks pretty cool.


----------



## num1son

NoTiCe said:


> Hello everyone, new to Overclock.net and I just popped on because I have been getting into pc's more and more. Slowly been building up my system since early January and it's pretty much complete. I still want to get a H60 and a new GFX card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Here are some pics-
> 
> I attempted to install two SilverStone 200mm fans at the bottom, they had fit perfectly. Still running some tests to see how well it cools the systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good notice! Glad to see you were able to do the small HDD swap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> 
> Actually, depending on your motherboard, you may fit the RX240 under the top bracket, but that's without the 200mm fan up there. You can then put 2x120mm fans above the top for pulling air, but not underneath for pushing air as it's too thick. If you're only cooling your CPU then it should work pretty good up top.
> 
> See these examples:
> 
> - Homer UK Post #4194
> 
> - gottistar post #3194.
> 
> Neither are XSPC radiators, but they're about the same thickness.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> He's right actually. After installing my rad last night up top if you only push I could have put an XSPC 360 up top with out a doubt. But it does limit you to only pushing.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> 
> if im not mistaken but to be sure its better to test it on a piece of acrylic first. send it with a fine sand paper and you might get that look.
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too. I think I may have seen someone on a TV show do it. I'm going to leave it this way for now, but if (when) I get bored with it I think I'll give that a shot.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Homer UK*
> 
> 
> I used Enermax appolish vegas 800rpm to 2000 . I used only 2 Fan on the top. Saturday morning i install This chipset block . You can see my WC in 420 Page.
> 
> 
> I think you'll be just fine with what you have. If you're not happy you could always swap the 240 for a 360? I don't remember if you mentioned it, but do you have a decent pump in there?
Click to expand...


----------



## Homer UK

num1son said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> 
> I think you'll be just fine with what you have. If you're not happy you could always swap the 240 for a 360? I don't remember if you mentioned it, but do you have a decent pump in there?
> 
> 
> Yes i think is the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech Mcp655


----------



## xioros

Got a new Phantom casemod project


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Homer UK*


Yes i think is the best







Swiftech Mcp655


I would think you'll be just fine with what you have. I would go ahead and set it up, if you don't like your new temps maybe you'll need a larger rad. But really I don't think that'll be necessary.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark;14458157*
> Actually, depending on your motherboard, you may fit the RX240 under the top bracket, but that's without the 200mm fan up there. You can then put 2x120mm fans above the top for pulling air, but not underneath for pushing air as it's too thick. If you're only cooling your CPU then it should work pretty good up top.
> 
> See these examples:
> 
> - Homer UK Post #4194
> 
> - gottistar post #3194.
> 
> Neither are XSPC radiators, but they're about the same thickness.
> 
> .


Thanks, that is very helpful.


----------



## esproductions

Got my H100 today... here are a few pics from the unboxing


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I wanna see that thing mounted. Get to it!


----------



## chinesethunda

lol same here


----------



## num1son

Update: Added an MCP320-QP-k to the top with Yate Loons in Push/Pull
As always more pics on my log!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14468205*
> Got my H100 today... here are a few pics from the unboxing


Nice pics! How thick is the rad on that?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14469531*
> Nice pics! How thick is the rad on that?


A bit less than an inch. And wow, sexy computer!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14469679*
> A bit less than an inch. And wow, sexy computer!


Nice that'll fit nicely up top in push/pull! Thanks, lets see that H100 @ work.


----------



## sheepcut

Hey guys long time reader first time poster









Had my Phantom rig for about a month now, great case.
Got 2500k, 2x 460 768s, 2x 4g vengeance 1600, 1tb+2x3tb WD drives and z68xp-ud4 giga board powered by a hx750w corsair.

Some photos:








































^current setup with some matching shelving lol gotta change the rest









Stock cooler yes, getting rasa rs240 in a few weeks. Jumping straight to water cooling right off, last 'proper' rig was an athlon 64 with a FX5200 :/

Some question for you guys:
1) How does one go about draining the rasa kit for upgrade or maintaineance? Whats the best way to do it? Open fill port and tilt pc? (its like 20-30kg atm I think real awkward to move lol)

2) Don't think I will be changing the 460 768s since its not TOO far off from a 580 which is like $800+ in my country instead of the 460s which i got for less than $500. Thus I will most likely be cooling it with the loop, kinda main reason for water cooling so it sounds less like leaf blower at 2am in the morning running crysis







So whats a good water block to run on those 460s? xspc razor 460? since its about same as a universal block +- ram sinks? or go all out with ek or koolance? bitspower one looks great also but all a bit steep









3) Would the rasa 750 pump be enough to run cpu and sli? no chipset or ram nonsense lol. Probably adding a rx240 and a 120 on back exhaust or 240/360 external on back of case.

Thanks in advance if you didn't just tl;dr lol









Btw anyone from NZ here?


----------



## nekym78

for a loop of cpu + vga
Alphacool VPP655
(XSPC XSPC RS360 BLACK or BLACK RX360) +6 Phobya G-12 Silent 1500rpm blue LED
XSPC RX360 BLACK + fans = 850 mm
XSPC RS360 BLACK + fans = 650 mm
850 mm in the phantom on top it's ok?


----------



## Gravediggaz

hey guys thought I'll join the club....this is my first build....looking to get new case fans what do you guys recommend I get? I feel like the inside of my case is pretty plain compare to everyone here want to do more to it what do you guys recommend I should do? thanks


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Grave, first and foremost, *Welcome to the club*.

2nd, use the cable management hole to route your wires. Thats why they are there.

3rd. New fans. Xiggy's are great for color and cooling. I love the high speed yate loons. I get them from Koolertek.

4th. Lighting, a side window, and paint always helps.


----------



## stratmaster458

I just ordered my White Phantom off new egg for 109.99 and will be awaiting it in the mail soon!

I have been long planing for this upgrade I have had a piece of acrylic meant for a window mod where the larger size fan vent is. Can someone give me the exact dimensions of the trapezoidal window so I can properly size my window before I laser cut the acrylic?

thanks

I will post pics and official join the club when done


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*


I just ordered my White Phantom off new egg for 109.99 and will be awaiting it in the mail soon!

I have been long planing for this upgrade I have had a piece of acrylic meant for a window mod where the larger size fan vent is. Can someone give me the exact dimensions of the trapezoidal window so I can properly size my window before I laser cut the acrylic?

thanks

I will post pics and official join the club when done


14" Tall/13.5"long top/16" long diagonal/5.75" long bottom
However I would suggest that you wait till you have the panel and look at it before making any cuts. It has a depression on the inside of edges all around that you may or may not want to use. Also I just think you may have better luck with the project if you have the panel to check against. Good luck either way!


----------



## chinesethunda

@gravediggaz
do you get better temps horizontal than vertical? I would suggest try putting a fan in the 5.25" bays and put it vertical, and then have the front top fan as intake and rear top fan as exhaust


----------



## funky.fresh

Sup guys,
I just joined the forum to post some pictures as well. Here is my NZXT phantom case. I got it for $53 shipped on ebay







only problem was it had a ding on the side and front panel was broken, but I had a spare.
*not going to lie, I still want a white one :[ who wants to trade







*
If you ask, im running a 160GB SSD only. Don't really need any more space. It's laying on the first hard drive bracket


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

turn the psu around funky... it doesnt hinder performance of the psu facing down. plus us can route your mobo 4 pin connector through the top, too.


----------



## funky.fresh

Oh I know. I just took pictures like that for LED purposes


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*


I attempted to install two SilverStone 200mm fans at the bottom, they had fit perfectly. Still running some tests to see how well it cools the systems.











do they help the bottom fans for cooling?


----------



## Zangetsu

Omg took hella long time to read this whole thread :/

Add please.. I own a sexy red phantom ;D i'll be proud to be a part of this amazing case club
I just build this rig today xD


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys i'm looking to get the XSPC RX 360 where would be a good placement for the rad in this case? Also does anyone know how to remove the HD rack? The big one i mean.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Hey guys i'm looking to get the XSPC RX 360 where would be a good placement for the rad in this case? Also does anyone know how to remove the HD rack? The big one i mean.


You can put it in the top with fans blowing through only. Although it will still be tight depending on your ram and mobo. Or you can hang it off the back.


----------



## marduke83

I am now the proud owner of a black phantom! Great case and super easy to work with. I will post some pics when the build is finished. At the moment it's running prime95 @ 4.65GHz (going for 4.8) And I havn't finished putting it all together, and have to sort the cable management out.


----------



## soad666p

add me


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;14486264*
> I am now the proud owner of a black phantom! Great case and super easy to work with. I will post some pics when the build is finished. At the moment it's running prime95 @ 4.65GHz (going for 4.8) And I havn't finished putting it all together, and have to sort the cable management out.


If you're going for 4.8 why are you running P95 now? You should just run IBT with Linx AVX here with memory set to max and see what temps you get(These will be the highest temps you'll ever see. If they seem a little high, remember that P95 will probably be around 10c cooler. Then push further until you think your temps are max'd. Then run P95 and make sure its 10-12 hrs stable.


----------



## idaWHALE

So I am going to do a window mod and am too impacient to wait for shipping. So for some c-strip molding is this about the same thing? It looks like it to me but I am not sure. Thanks


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE;14487516*
> So I am going to do a window mod and am too impacient to wait for shipping. So for some c-strip molding is this about the same thing? It looks like it to me but I am not sure. Thanks


This is where i got mine http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3035/mol-01/C-Strip_Rubber_FanWindow_Molding.html#blank
works great and looks great.


----------



## num1son

^me too, but that stuff may work as well.


----------



## ThePandaman

Would any of you guys be so kind to measure the height of the 5.25'' bays? Wondering if i could fit a 250mm tube reservoir with the pump in the drive bays..


----------



## LPRaver89

My Rasa kit is in the mail along with 3 Gelid Wing 120mm fans.... I am pumped!


----------



## marduke83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


If you're going for 4.8 why are you running P95 now? You should just run IBT with Linx AVX here with memory set to max and see what temps you get(These will be the highest temps you'll ever see. If they seem a little high, remember that P95 will probably be around 10c cooler. Then push further until you think your temps are max'd. Then run P95 and make sure its 10-12 hrs stable.


Just wanted a stable base OC to work from pretty much, and ~4.5-4.6 seems to be the most common OC.


----------



## Gravediggaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


@gravediggaz
do you get better temps horizontal than vertical? I would suggest try putting a fan in the 5.25" bays and put it vertical, and then have the front top fan as intake and rear top fan as exhaust


no just first time building but thanks for the tip will be changing that...I have CM 212 hyper plus do you guys think I should upgrade?


----------



## Gravediggaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


Grave, first and foremost, *Welcome to the club*.

2nd, use the cable management hole to route your wires. Thats why they are there.

3rd. New fans. Xiggy's are great for color and cooling. I love the high speed yate loons. I get them from Koolertek.

4th. Lighting, a side window, and paint always helps.



thanks! will fix up my cable management....think I will go for Xigmatek fans


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just removed both hdd cages (what a pain, destroyed the heads) in preparation for tomorrow. Hopefully my parts turn up so I can crack on with it. New fan controller, sleeving, more fans, drive bay fan, lighting and more. Gonna keep me busy for a bit.


----------



## xrockadio

Hey there guys.

Received my Phantom the other day and finished porting my system over. I was blown away when I opened the box, since this was my first full tower case. Only problem is that my top fan is making an obnoxious grinding noise when running at full speed, so I have to contact NZXT about that.

As you can see from the pictures, I'm still sitting on a stock cooler for my i7-2600. Does anyone have a suggestion for a CPU cooler that won't inhibit my RAM? I've seen plenty of people using the Corsair water coolers, but a majority of those posts were from last year.

And this was really my first legitimate attempt at cable management and the Phantom makes it so simple and easy. It could be better though.


----------



## fc4265

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14469505*
> Update: Added an MCP320-QP-k to the top with Yate Loons in Push/Pull
> As always more pics on my log!


Great window mod! What did you use to do the cutting and where did you get the acrylic?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265;14497331*
> Great window mod! What did you use to do the cutting and where did you get the acrylic?


Thanks! I used a jugsaw to cut the door, and the acrylic came from Lowes. You can find it at most major hardware stores. The molding I had to order from Frozencpu.com


----------



## SyanZide

Hola!

You guys have got some fantastic rigs going on 'ere. I love the white & icey blue combos!

Getting my black Phantom tomorrow (hopefully!) and its going to be my first case mod sorta-project... thing.
Anyway, was looking for some advice from you experts.









Got a real quick mock up here:
http://i56.tinypic.com/25hegs9.jpg

My mouse and keyboard are black and green so i'll be swapping the LEDs out to green glowy goodness, and *hopefully* getting some schweet PCB type design going on the sides. Better than the wierd lines going on in above picture. (Ooooh, or matrix-esque?!)

Not sure if its better to knock out the side fan panel and stick with mesh, or extend it in the picture and turn it in to a window. Cant say the insides are going to be the sexiest anyones ever seen. And most of it will probably be the Noctua NH-D14!

Completely wiped out my budget on the insides so as far as the fans go, theyre going to have to stay white for the time being. Unless its possible to spray paint them? The blue LEDS on top fan have gotta go though.

Not a clue on front and top as of yet.










Better buy some black paint too, incase i make an absolute mess of it, haha.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyanZide;14497819*
> Hola!
> 
> You guys have got some fantastic rigs going on 'ere. I love the white & icey blue combos!
> 
> Getting my black Phantom tomorrow (hopefully!) and its going to be my first case mod sorta-project... thing.
> Anyway, was looking for some advice from you experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a real quick mock up here:
> http://i56.tinypic.com/25hegs9.jpg
> 
> My mouse and keyboard are black and green so i'll be swapping the LEDs out to green glowy goodness, and *hopefully* getting some schweet PCB type design going on the sides. Better than the wierd lines going on in above picture. (Ooooh, or matrix-esque?!)
> 
> Not sure if its better to knock out the side fan panel and stick with mesh, or extend it in the picture and turn it in to a window. Cant say the insides are going to be the sexiest anyones ever seen. And most of it will probably be the Noctua NH-D14!
> 
> Completely wiped out my budget on the insides so as far as the fans go, theyre going to have to stay white for the time being. Unless its possible to spray paint them? The blue LEDS on top fan have gotta go though.
> 
> Not a clue on front and top as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better buy some black paint too, incase i make an absolute mess of it, haha.


Looks like a good plan. Do the matrix falling code thing. That would be sweet!


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyanZide;14497819*
> Hola!
> 
> You guys have got some fantastic rigs going on 'ere. I love the white & icey blue combos!
> 
> Getting my black Phantom tomorrow (hopefully!) and its going to be my first case mod sorta-project... thing.
> Anyway, was looking for some advice from you experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a real quick mock up here:
> http://i56.tinypic.com/25hegs9.jpg
> 
> My mouse and keyboard are black and green so i'll be swapping the LEDs out to green glowy goodness, and *hopefully* getting some schweet PCB type design going on the sides. Better than the wierd lines going on in above picture. (Ooooh, or matrix-esque?!)
> 
> Not sure if its better to knock out the side fan panel and stick with mesh, or extend it in the picture and turn it in to a window. Cant say the insides are going to be the sexiest anyones ever seen. And most of it will probably be the Noctua NH-D14!
> 
> Completely wiped out my budget on the insides so as far as the fans go, theyre going to have to stay white for the time being. Unless its possible to spray paint them? The blue LEDS on top fan have gotta go though.
> 
> Not a clue on front and top as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better buy some black paint too, incase i make an absolute mess of it, haha.


Looks awesome dude!!! gl with the mod, oh and btw there is a switch on the back of the case to turn off the leds on the top fan...


----------



## SyanZide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14497851*
> Looks like a good plan. Do the matrix falling code thing. That would be sweet!


Ack I know! Just need to figure out how on earth i can turn that in to some kind of stencil.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Phantom;14498081*
> Looks awesome dude!!! gl with the mod, oh and btw there is a switch on the back of the case to turn off the leds on the top fan...


Fancy that! Well that certainly save some fiddling about, cheers!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyanZide;14498370*
> Ack I know! Just need to figure out how on earth i can turn that in to some kind of stencil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy that! Well that certainly save some fiddling about, cheers!


You may be able to order one? Seems like that sort of thing would have been done by now.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Would removing the mesh on the right panel benefit me now that I don't have any hdd cages? Thinking about removing it and putting some sheet metal in there so the side panel fans aren't just being wasted.

Here's my proposed setup: I'll have 2x side panel, 1x front, 1x drive bay, 1/2x bottom where the hdd cages used to be, 2x roof, 1x rear and my D14 with stock fans. Was going to put a xiggy in the side too but decided to postpone that for a bit.

Also I'm planning on fabricating a cover to hide all the PSU cables. It'll be slimline and hardly noticeable but big enough to hide them.

Also have a few more ideas but they'll be a bit more complicated.


----------



## pyzzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;14498870*
> Would removing the mesh on the right panel benefit me now that I don't have any hdd cages? Thinking about removing it and putting some sheet metal in there so the side panel fans aren't just being wasted.


I'll just put some kind of thin sound dampening material on the inside of the mesh. If it turns out looking crap I'll do a acrylic piece to replace the mesh.


----------



## Darkbluexplorer

thinking of ordering and of course doing a theme. MB is Red and Black (Asus Rampage III Extreme) so was thinking the red case since its red and black. what do you think? I was thinking of White accent lighting on the inside.

EDIT: ya I just went ahead and ordered it! I think my decision is a sound one considering the following this case has in this thread!


----------



## xrockadio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrockadio;14496785*
> Hey there guys.
> 
> Received my Phantom the other day and finished porting my system over. I was blown away when I opened the box, since this was my first full tower case. Only problem is that my top fan is making an obnoxious grinding noise when running at full speed, so I have to contact NZXT about that.
> 
> As you can see from the pictures, I'm still sitting on a stock cooler for my i7-2600. Does anyone have a suggestion for a CPU cooler that won't inhibit my RAM? I've seen plenty of people using the Corsair water coolers, but a majority of those posts were from last year.
> 
> And this was really my first legitimate attempt at cable management and the Phantom makes it so simple and easy. It could be better though.


Heh, in response to my own previous post, I have decided to go with just a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ to replace my stock CPU fan, mainly because I don't need anything too demanding as my 2600 can't be overclocked.

It's a real shame that I didn't take any measurements, or research more, because I also ordered another 200mm fan from NZXT at the same time. I don't believe the 200mm fan will fit on the side panel (along with the dust filter) with the Hyper 212+ installed.

As for the faulty 200mm top fan that came with my case, I've sent in an RMA to NZXT and am awaiting their response. I've seen other reports of the same problem on NZXT's own forum. Hopefully their customer service is pretty good.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xrockadio*


Heh, in response to my own previous post, I have decided to go with just a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ to replace my stock CPU fan, mainly because I don't need anything too demanding as my 2600 can't be overclocked.

It's a real shame that I didn't take any measurements, or research more, because I also ordered another 200mm fan from NZXT at the same time. I don't believe the 200mm fan will fit on the side panel (along with the dust filter) with the Hyper 212+ installed.

As for the faulty 200mm top fan that came with my case, I've sent in an RMA to NZXT and am awaiting their response. I've seen other reports of the same problem on NZXT's own forum. Hopefully their customer service is pretty good.


Getting fans from nzxt is really easy, you should have no problems...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Anyone know if the H80 will fit without having to remove the TOP fan? I know you have to remove the sidefan, but I don't plan on using that anyway.


----------



## esproductions

Before:










After:


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Before:










After:


































































sweet!!


----------



## clickhere.exe

DANGGG. White + grey + black = deadly combo.


----------



## esproductions

2600K @ 4.8 GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942926


----------



## K.T

Hi guys!

I'm actually building a new rig and I'll have a NZXT Phantom case very soon. But before ordering I still have some questions to ask. As owner of this case maybe you could help me









My main question is about the stock 200mm fan on the top. What are it specs? I mean RPM and CFM. I would like to add a similar 200mm but I don't know if I need to choose a FN200RB or a FS200RB(without a LED). Some guys said on the web the stock fan has around 1300RPM and 166 CFM which mean the stock fan could be a FN200RB with a LED. Some said the stock fan is nothing else than a FS200RB BECAUSE it has a LED but that mean a REAL difference with the previous answer about RPM and CFM of the fan









So what is the truth about this fan? It is a FN200RB? A FS200RB? Or another specific fan for this case? (still interesting to know it specs thought)

My other question is...already asked by Ipwnnubletz few posts above









Thanks for your help.

@esproductions :

This white/dark/grey build is so lovely!


----------



## White Phantom

damn dude, that is one clean build, great job!


----------



## [FYC]PurelyRoor

Only took me about 4 months to post my rig on here. Here it is with half the ram I have now. I know 16gb is overkill but I got the vengeance ram cheap. Now im debating putting a H100 on top...


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Before:










After:











Looking good! I wonder thought if you'd be better off have it pull cold air in? I see you have the rear fan feeding it, but still...

And GJ getting 4.8!


----------



## Gravediggaz

what do you guys think of CM 212 hyper plus?....was thinking about maybe upgrading


----------



## num1son

They are worth every penny at $15-30 range. Can't be beat for that price.


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gravediggaz*


no just first time building but thanks for the tip will be changing that...I have CM 212 hyper plus do you guys think I should upgrade?


if your're staying under 4ghz than no the 212+ will be good enough. Also fill out your sig so we can help you better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xrockadio*


Hey there guys.

Received my Phantom the other day and finished porting my system over. I was blown away when I opened the box, since this was my first full tower case. Only problem is that my top fan is making an obnoxious grinding noise when running at full speed, so I have to contact NZXT about that.

As you can see from the pictures, I'm still sitting on a stock cooler for my i7-2600. Does anyone have a suggestion for a CPU cooler that won't inhibit my RAM? I've seen plenty of people using the Corsair water coolers, but a majority of those posts were from last year.

And this was really my first legitimate attempt at cable management and the Phantom makes it so simple and easy. It could be better though.


With RAM that close to the CPU I don't think anything other than watercooling will fit without blocking your ram. You could put a 212+ or something there and simply just raise the first fan a little so it sits over the ram

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


Would removing the mesh on the right panel benefit me now that I don't have any hdd cages? Thinking about removing it and putting some sheet metal in there so the side panel fans aren't just being wasted.

Here's my proposed setup: I'll have 2x side panel, 1x front, 1x drive bay, 1/2x bottom where the hdd cages used to be, 2x roof, 1x rear and my D14 with stock fans. Was going to put a xiggy in the side too but decided to postpone that for a bit.

Also I'm planning on fabricating a cover to hide all the PSU cables. It'll be slimline and hardly noticeable but big enough to hide them.

Also have a few more ideas but they'll be a bit more complicated.


your fan arrangement sounds good, have most of them to be exhaust except for the rear and top rear but the top front to be intake. Or if you are modding your case, make everything intake and block off the back top and and cut out the back grill and have no fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xrockadio*


Heh, in response to my own previous post, I have decided to go with just a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ to replace my stock CPU fan, mainly because I don't need anything too demanding as my 2600 can't be overclocked.

It's a real shame that I didn't take any measurements, or research more, because I also ordered another 200mm fan from NZXT at the same time. I don't believe the 200mm fan will fit on the side panel (along with the dust filter) with the Hyper 212+ installed.

As for the faulty 200mm top fan that came with my case, I've sent in an RMA to NZXT and am awaiting their response. I've seen other reports of the same problem on NZXT's own forum. Hopefully their customer service is pretty good.


Took them a while to ship my fan, Also depending on how picky you are with your case visually, you could take out the side mesh and then put the fan on the outside. that is what I did

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K.T*


Hi guys!

I'm actually building a new rig and I'll have a NZXT Phantom case very soon. But before ordering I still have some questions to ask. As owner of this case maybe you could help me









My main question is about the stock 200mm fan on the top. What are it specs? I mean RPM and CFM. I would like to add a similar 200mm but I don't know if I need to choose a FN200RB or a FS200RB(without a LED). Some guys said on the web the stock fan has around 1300RPM and 166 CFM which mean the stock fan could be a FN200RB with a LED. Some said the stock fan is nothing else than a FS200RB BECAUSE it has a LED but that mean a REAL difference with the previous answer about RPM and CFM of the fan









So what is the truth about this fan? It is a FN200RB? A FS200RB? Or another specific fan for this case? (still interesting to know it specs thought)

My other question is...already asked by Ipwnnubletz few posts above









Thanks for your help.


The fan without the LED has higher rpm and cfm, personally tested and verified

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gravediggaz*


what do you guys think of CM 212 hyper plus?....was thinking about maybe upgrading


what are your temps now? fill out your specs and some info and we can help you better


----------



## K.T

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


The fan without the LED has higher rpm and cfm, personally tested and verified


Which one? Both the FN200RB and the FS200RB are existing without a LED. But I guess you're talking about the FN200RB because the FS200RB is the only one which exist with and without a LED.

So the stock 200mm fan would be a FS200RB with a LED (~700 RPM/89.5CFM)...correct?









EDIT :

Looking at the pics of esproductions I'm wondering if the side fan is usable with the Corsair H100. Does anybody know?


----------



## Gravediggaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


if your're staying under 4ghz than no the 212+ will be good enough. Also fill out your sig so we can help you better


have filled it out just now


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Looking good! I wonder thought if you'd be better off have it pull cold air in? I see you have the rear fan feeding it, but still...

And GJ getting 4.8!


I have a side 200mm fan feeding cold air in.


----------



## K.T

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I have a side 200mm fan feeding cold air in.


And it's what I was hoping to read









So the the side fan is usable with H100 in the Phantom...hmmm


----------



## chinesethunda

@gravediggaz
the 212+ is perfect for what you have. You could oc it higher and have no problem

@k.t.
the fn200rb is what im talking about

and yes the stock is the fs-200rb


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just installed an addition 200mm roof fan and a 120mm in the drive bay. Knocked 5 degrees off my load temps. Still waiting on my 3x extra fans. I'll update again when I install them.


----------



## chinesethunda

sounds good lower temps = yay


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;14508394*
> Just installed an addition 200mm roof fan and a 120mm in the drive bay. Knocked 5 degrees off my load temps. Still waiting on my 3x extra fans. I'll update again when I install them.


That's a decent drop for two fans! Nice.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I don't have the best camera, but this is my sig rig (WIP). Still need my GTX 580 (in the mail) and my SSD (also in the mail).


----------



## xrockadio

Okay, so since I'm going to be installing a Hyper 212+ on my CPU and the 200mm fan I ordered won't fit on the side panel with the CPU cooler installed, I'm going to be adding it as another top fan.

Quick question about my air flow though. I have all the stock fans, as well as a 120mm in the bottom pulling air from the front of the case, and now I'll have an extra 200mm exhaust at the top.

Would it be beneficial to install a 120mm fan in the optical drive bay pushing air towards the CPU cooler? Would it be just pushing trapped warm air into my CPU cooler or what? Would I have to leave the front door open on the case for it to help at all?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xrockadio*


Okay, so since I'm going to be installing a Hyper 212+ on my CPU and the 200mm fan I ordered won't fit on the side panel with the CPU cooler installed, I'm going to be adding it as another top fan.

Quick question about my air flow though. I have all the stock fans, as well as a 120mm in the bottom pulling air from the front of the case, and now I'll have an extra 200mm exhaust at the top.

Would it be beneficial to install a 120mm fan in the optical drive bay pushing air towards the CPU cooler? Would it be just pushing trapped warm air into my CPU cooler or what? Would I have to leave the front door open on the case for it to help at all?


Yes it would help. No it would be cold air drawn from the outside. Yes you would actually probably want to take the door off. It's really easy to do. Just make your two 200mms and your back 120 exhaust and the fronts and drive bays intake.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I don't have the best camera, but this is my sig rig (WIP). Still need my GTX 580 (in the mail) and my SSD (also in the mail).











Nice build man, looks great, and your camera seems fine, nice quality pic. Keep em comin...


----------



## chinesethunda

well, you COULD fit the 200mm fan in the side, you would just have to put it on the outside of the case, which entails taking off the mesh. I would order a xigmatek 200mm fan and somehow jimmy it on the side as side intake is really useful, regardless, your setup will be similar to mine, the optical bays should have a fan, the door can be either taken off or you can just leave it open, which is what I do, I would also take off the smaller hard drive cage if you don't use it. the top front fan I would have as intake and the rear fan I would have as exhaust assuming your 212+ will be vertical


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just been told by the wife that my parts have arrived BUT I'm at work. I am really tempted to fake an illness so I can go home and put it all together. I think I'm getting slightly obsessed with my rig. Lol


----------



## P3G4SU5

So I've been lurking on these pages for a while now and finally bought my Phantom which I should be receiving soon







. I've been wondering about a couple of things though - particulary dust filters. The place I live at the moment is a pretty heavy dust zone so having some kind of protection is a must.

After a quick search I came across the following and thought I'd share in case some of you guys were interested:

*For the front 140mm intake fan:*
Link (According to the article these filters use the same mesh material used to keep dust out of operating rooms in hospitals - high grade stuff







.)

*For the 120mm fans:*
Link

At the moment I'm leaning towards these DEMCiflex filters as they seem the easiest to fit and maintain. There are plenty of solid grills you can buy and fit but I've yet to see one that is as easy to remove as the DEMCiflex filters.

If anyone knows of any cheaper/more effective alternatives please share with us







.

Another thing I was wondering about was what the best fan push/pull setup is. What have you guys found to be the most effective fan configuration for an air cooled setup?


----------



## jjj751

I am saving up money right now to build an awesome rig with this case but I do have a few questions.

Will the corsair h100 radiator impede the top 200mm fans in any way?

Should I set both of the top 200mm fans as intakes or should I set one to exhaust? I searched around and I got mixed answers. I'm guessing if I were to use the h100 then both of them should be set as exhaust.

Lastly, do you guys think that the 200mm coolermaster mega flow fan will work with this case? On amazon.com I saw this one picture where a guy had replaced both top 200mm fans on his phantom with these. Then I read somewhere else that its such a tight fit that it's kind of wedged in and will stay there without screws.


----------



## chinesethunda

no it wont fit, the nzxt fans are 190mm or something smaller than 200mm therefore others will not fit. h100 will fit but will probably replace the top 200mm spots if you want it internally

as for dust filters I just use the ones that come with the case, any others are unnecessary in my as i can just blow it out with my air blower lol


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjj751*


I am saving up money right now to build an awesome rig with this case but I do have a few questions.

Will the corsair h100 radiator impede the top 200mm fans in any way?

Should I set both of the top 200mm fans as intakes or should I set one to exhaust? I searched around and I got mixed answers. I'm guessing if I were to use the h100 then both of them should be set as exhaust.

Lastly, do you guys think that the 200mm coolermaster mega flow fan will work with this case? On amazon.com I saw this one picture where a guy had replaced both top 200mm fans on his phantom with these. Then I read somewhere else that its such a tight fit that it's kind of wedged in and will stay there without screws.


You can indeed use the 200mm fans with the H100. You'll have to use the included radiator support brackets though.

Here's my setup:


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Finally finished installing the new fan controller and 3x yate loons. Took me almost 5 hours to redo the cable management. Fired it up and one of the knobs on my Q12 is faulty. Luckily I'm only using 11 fans so I'm just using the spare one until my replacement arrives. Going to sleeve the remaining cables in the next few days, buy some black acrylic and make a panel to hide a few things, find a way to mount my ssd now that I don't have any drive bays and take some glamour shots of it so you can all see it.


----------



## jjj751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14519839*
> no it wont fit, the nzxt fans are 190mm or something smaller than 200mm therefore others will not fit. h100 will fit but will probably replace the top 200mm spots if you want it internally
> 
> as for dust filters I just use the ones that come with the case, any others are unnecessary in my as i can just blow it out with my air blower lol


Welle guy in the link below was able to somehow make it fit, probably squeezed it. Looks pretty sick though.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51XoK3XlqgL.jpg


----------



## esproductions

NZXT's first CPU cooler, and it's supposed to be best of the best!

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/nzxt-havik-140.html#sect0

Priced at just over $60 as well!


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14527993*
> NZXT's first CPU cooler, and it's supposed to be best of the best!
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/nzxt-havik-140.html#sect0
> 
> Priced at just over $60 as well!


Interesting, looks cool, but im on water so not much in it for me. Good find though...


----------



## stratmaster458

Add me to the list!

I have officially finished transplanting my rig into the new white NZXT Phantom that arrived at my home today.

Already modded it by painting the white space under the dual 120MM fan screen, next mod this week I will be cutting out the larger trapezoid screen area and installing an acrylic window.

The cable management and roominess of this case is amazing, I also like how it is massively huge, many shall have great respect for my towering rig when they see it!

Pictures are coming!


----------



## Rowey

Finally got my order, after waiting since april...


----------



## Rowey

i just got another 200mm fan for the top. I canty find anywhere to plug the LED cable into? Is there a spare connector somewhere? how do i plug it in?! i tried running it off the fan controller it works but i dont really want to run it though the controller might nacker the controller and the LEDS up. Help guys

EDIT: Sorry about double post, took some pictures earlier. Was one of the very few that brought the phantom on release, i bet there are a few others but i got all the original un-revised parts. My fan controller is completely different to the newer revised version that NZXT now produce.

































_Yes that is enamel care toothpaste, i drink loads of sugary drinks._


----------



## esproductions

What's the difference between the old one and the revised version?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


What's the difference between the old one and the revised version?


Not speaking for everybody here but, my original fan controller eventually fell faulty, some of the channels didn't work properly, the led's on the controller flashed randomly and the first channel played up with my front intake fan making it turn off randomly then come back on in split seconds.

And my original one didn't care much to me trying to change the LED's in it, didn't like that at all.


----------



## num1son

Did you get it working again? Because if no, mine has two connectors for the top two fans yours does not?


----------



## chinesethunda

he meant 2 connectors for the LED lights, i didn't find the connectors either so i only have one led fan, the havik seems cool, there's some new comparisons but gonna wait for prices to drop lol


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


he meant 2 connectors for the LED lights


This, anybody have any idea?


----------



## num1son

I believe it was posted many pages back that you have to splice the wires together. There was a diagram I believe, but I don't have time to find it myself right now.


----------



## gibonez

New owner here , case should hopefully arrive tomorrow.

Quick question.

Anyone know what 200mm fan is the most ideal fan to get so that a Hyper 212 fits ?

Also if I do install another 120mm fan on the top of the case, should I make it an intake or exhaust fan ?


----------



## chinesethunda

no 200mm fan will fit without dicking around with the holes because its not 200mm in the case you could just put it on the outside. I think splitting it is the only way, if you split the cables on the other fan and put them together


----------



## esproductions

Hey guys, I'm going to be doing up the FAQ section finally and could use your help!

I will be doing them one by one so we'll start with:

*CPU Cooler & Side Panel Interference*

Can someone post/link/write up some information regarding this topic.

Much thanks in advance!


----------



## Phry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Hey guys, I'm going to be doing up the FAQ section finally and could use your help!

I will be doing them one by one so we'll start with:

*CPU Cooler & Side Panel Interference*

Can someone post/link/write up some information regarding this topic.

Much thanks in advance!


I have a few pictures that can easily prove that a Silver Arrow will NOT fit well with Ripjaws X on a Sandy Bridge setup... Since my side panel is pushing against my Heatsink Fan, haha.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phry*


I have a few pictures that can easily prove that a Silver Arrow will NOT fit well with Ripjaws X on a Sandy Bridge setup... Since my side panel is pushing against my Heatsink Fan, haha.


Thanks! No pictures needed! Just stating which CPU coolers don't fit is good enough. I will compile up the list and update the FAQ section with it. Also, please indicate whether or not the cooler fits with a 200mm fan attached onto the side panel! THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## chinesethunda

no prob, would love to help, I have my case at home with me and can't use it, so physical specs and whatnot can be easily provided. Also, hyper 212+ will not fit with side fan. But fan can be on the outside


----------



## Awesomesquared

I just got my Red and White one in today! it is Epic!


----------



## yuigita

Finally got my hands on a white phantom and i'm LOVIN THE CASE.

Reminds me of stormtroopers


----------



## gibonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14536172*
> no prob, would love to help, I have my case at home with me and can't use it, so physical specs and whatnot can be easily provided. Also, hyper 212+ will not fit with side fan. *But fan can be on the outside*


Got any pictures of this ? Bet it looks sexy.


----------



## chinesethunda

i have some pics in this thread, can't seem to find them for crud tho, lemme search a bit lol


----------



## chinesethunda

well heres one pic lol i'm scrolling to find more haha, il take more later, but these are older and I changed up my case a bit since then, but here's the most recent. I made the side one the light up one hooked up to the back switch and the top 2 non light up because they have higher cfm

http://www.overclock.net/13759392-post3061.html
heres another pic thats slightly old
http://www.overclock.net/13938505-post3377.html


----------



## gibonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14538640*
> well heres one pic lol i'm scrolling to find more haha, il take more later, but these are older and I changed up my case a bit since then, but here's the most recent. I made the side one the light up one hooked up to the back switch and the top 2 non light up because they have higher cfm
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/13759392-post3061.html
> heres another pic thats slightly old
> http://www.overclock.net/13938505-post3377.html


thanks bud. I might have to do the same. I am worried about high Gpu temperatures if I ever get a 2nd 6950 and run them in crossfire.


----------



## LPRaver89

Got my Rasa kit in today. My Gelid Wings should be coming in tomorrow. Im pumped!


----------



## chinesethunda

thats sick, you could fit another 120 in the back like that couldn't you?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14539067*
> thats sick, you could fit another 120 in the back like that couldn't you?


I suppose so.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14538896*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Rasa kit in today. My Gelid Wings should be coming in tomorrow. Im pumped!


Looks good man. How are your temps looking?


----------



## LPRaver89

Better. I am back down into the 30s where I like to be and I think with some time for the thermal paste to cure and the new gelid fans I should get that dropped even lower.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I just switched my 240 rad for a 360. Temps dropped a little bit. Plus changed my psu from my old Ocz to a Hale90.


----------



## Zangetsu

well im having problems with the 200m top fan
seems like it doesn't work...
im sure i plug the 3pin in the right place.

i have to connect the 200m top fan at this 3pin connector right?
_____
|O O|

it has 2 of them i did try on both but the fan doesn't run..

any1 could help ?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


This, anybody have any idea?


Did you fix your problem? i can only refer to my rig, the connector that you what probably is hidden find the top tap connector hat was already connected and follow the wire it might take to the other connector because they are using a y splitter and if you still didn't find it use a y splitter to the connected top fan it the same thing


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibonez*


New owner here , case should hopefully arrive tomorrow.

Quick question.

Anyone know what 200mm fan is the most ideal fan to get so that a Hyper 212 fits ?

Also if I do install another 120mm fan on the top of the case, should I make it an intake or exhaust fan ?


First question...I have the Megahalems which is 159mm. The Hyper 212+ is 160mm. I have a Xigmatek 200mm fan on the inside of the case and it fits with about 2-3mm space to spare. The Xigmatek comes with rubber mounting screws that take about 5 minutes to push into the existing NZXT holes so there is no case modding required.

Second question...All fans in side, bottom and front should be intake with all top and back being exhaust.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Hey guys, I'm going to be doing up the FAQ section finally and could use your help!

I will be doing them one by one so we'll start with:

*CPU Cooler & Side Panel Interference*

Can someone post/link/write up some information regarding this topic.

Much thanks in advance!


I have the Megahalems with push/pulls. It clears my Ripjaws when mounted verticle (Air blowing up). The push fan barely touches the tops of the Ripjaws when mounted horizontal (Air blowing back).

I also have the Xigmatek 200mmX20mm as a side fan because the NZXT 200mmX30mm fan is too thick to fit. I have about 2-3mm clearance between the top of the Megahalems and the Xigmatek.


----------



## P3G4SU5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DePontee*


First question...I have the Megahalems which is 159mm. The Hyper 212+ is 160mm. I have a Xigmatek 200mm fan on the inside of the case and it fits with about 2-3mm space to spare. The Xigmatek comes with rubber mounting screws that take about 5 minutes to push into the existing NZXT holes so there is no case modding required.

Second question...All fans in side, bottom and front should be intake with all top and back being exhaust.

Hope that helps.


I can confirm that a 200mm side fan won't fit on the side with the Megahalems, even if the fan has 20mm diameter. The main problem is the heat pipe protusions and fan clips.










Really seeing the pros of a modular PSU right now







... The wire arrangemnet at the back is crazy.

Also - when people have been buying a second 200mm NZXT for the top, which one have you ordered?

I was looking for the same model fan that comes with the case but there are two on the NZXT store:

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/fan-200.htm

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/fan-...blue%20led.htm

The first looks identical to the one I already have but it doesn't seem to have the blue LEDs. Confused







.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *P3G4SU5*


I can confirm that a 200mm side fan won't fit on the side with the Megahalems, even if it the fan has 20mm diameter. The main problem is the heat pipe protusions and fan clips.

Really seeing the pros of a modular PSU right now







... The wire arrangemnet at the back is crazy.

Also - when people have been buying a second 200mm NZXT for the top, which one have you ordered?

I was looking for the same model fan that comes with the case but there are two on the NZXT store:

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/fan-200.htm

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/fan-...blue%20led.htm

The first looks identical to the one I already have but it doesn't seem to have the blue LEDs. Confused







.


it does fit a 200mm xigmatek fan which is 20mm thick i can rove it because i have a pic here it is and with my old cooler which is the megahalems rev b:










i mounted the fan with Cable ties. i thank the one who invented this incredible things they are a must to have around


----------



## P3G4SU5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


it does fit a 200mm xigmatek fan which is 20mm thick i can rove it because i have a pic here it is and with my old cooler which is the megahalems rev b:










i mounted the fan with Cable ties. i thank the one who invented this incredible things they are a must to have around










How did you manage that?! Did you have to remove the dust filter to fit the fan on? How much clearance is there between the fan and the Megahalems?


----------



## CHEFFY!

Just got this case last night.. Switched it up from a Azza Solano 1000. So far, I love it!


----------



## esproductions

Thanks guys for the list of CPU coolers that have clearance issues, I will update the thread as more people contribute! I've updated the FAQ section.

Also, can you guys link me to some posts about the follow topics in this thread? Greatly appreciated!

*Side Panel Mods*

*LED Mods*

*Custom Paint Mods*


----------



## esproductions

*BIG NEWS GUYS!!*

I've been in contact with NZXT and they love the content, support, and enthusiasm we have here in our Phantom Club.

As a token of appreciation, it seems like we may be holding some contests, lucky-draw type events & *GIVEAWAYS* for you guys!

We are still discussing a few things but hopefully it will make you guys happy









Thumbs up for an awesome company that takes customer satisfaction to the next level!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14543243*
> Thanks guys for the list of CPU coolers that have clearance issues, I will update the thread as more people contribute! I've updated the FAQ section.
> 
> Also, can you guys link me to some posts about the follow topics in this thread? Greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Side Panel Mods*
> 
> *Custom Paint Mods*


If there is any question, the Artic Cooling Freezer 7 pro fits no problem with what ever fans you want.









My window mod. It's about half way down.

Small Hard Drive Cage Mod. Again it's about half way down maybe a little more.

I could provide info for doing the Rasa RX 240 kit if you want anything like that.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14543917*
> If there is any question, the Artic Cooling Freezer 7 pro fits no problem with what ever fans you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My window mod. It's about half way down.
> 
> Small Hard Drive Cage Mod. Again it's about half way down maybe a little more.
> 
> I could provide info for doing the Rasa RX 240 kit if you want anything like that.


Yes please, and thank you!


----------



## num1son

Sent you a PM esproductions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14540761*
> I just switched my 240 rad for a 360. Temps dropped a little bit. Plus changed my psu from my old Ocz to a Hale90.


And pics please!? lol


----------



## chinesethunda

not sure if anyone had put the fan on the outside before because I havn't see any pics but there was pic a few pages back of what I did if that helps. Also have a fan in the 5.25" bays

http://www.overclock.net/13759392-post3061.html
heres another pic thats slightly old
http://www.overclock.net/13938505-post3377.html

I'll take newer pics later, Might do some slight modding later


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14544931*
> 
> And pics please!? lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14545456*


Looks good, although I thought you were talking about the one from your build log.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

nope. mine for now... the build log is at a stand still right now. things that were promised might not happen at all now, and that makes me want to leave it as it is.


----------



## lawndart

Well Gents this is my first post and this is my 1st real custom rig. I have made some mods to it since these pics were taken.



















On this one I had installed water cooling and did not have the radiator inside.









I will post updated pics when i get a chance.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14545771*
> nope. mine for now... the build log is at a stand still right now. things that were promised might not happen at all now, and that makes me want to leave it as it is.


That sucks...I was looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## lawndart

Well I just took some updated pics...

With cooling moved









Radiator moved










I moved the top fan to the side so it wold blow across the video cards to help keep them cool.









BTW I am looking to upgrade the hosing, what i am looking for is the solid white tubing like in this
rig.










So how did I do so far???


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14543300*
> *BIG NEWS GUYS!!*
> 
> I've been in contact with NZXT and they love the content, support, and enthusiasm we have here in our Phantom Club.
> 
> As a token of appreciation, it seems like we may be holding some contests, lucky-draw type events & *GIVEAWAYS* for you guys!
> 
> We are still discussing a few things but hopefully it will make you guys happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbs up for an awesome company that takes customer satisfaction to the next level!


THAT WOULD BE EPIC!

I could use a better PSU, especially a white one to do into my white Phantom. It would fit perfect! Add some orange accents and boom.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart;14546104*
> Well I just took some updated pics...


I would just remove the stickers. If you really want sticker on the side, I would get some better vinyl from online some where. Something that fits the case a bit better instead of stickers from an auto parts store.

The case looks nice like they are though, I think..

Maybe some pinstriping?


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14546373*
> I would just remove the stickers. If you really want sticker on the side, I would get some better vinyl from online some where. Something that fits the case a bit better instead of stickers from an auto parts store.
> 
> The case looks nice like they are though, I think..
> 
> Maybe some pinstriping?


Yeah I know.. I kinda feel silly now looking at that... but what can i say, I wanted something different. This is what i want to get and cover the whole rig with it.

http://www.carbonfiberfilm.com/blog/3m-carbon-fiber-di-noc-now-available-in-7-different-colors/

I was thinking of getting 2 different colors and mixing it up, I would say it would look different.

LawnDart


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I have just ordered some samples of Di-Noc. Going to use it for my next mod.

Does anyone know how to remove the White markings around the fan controller. I removed it so I don't need it there anymore. Thanks


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart;14546452*
> Looking for white tubing


http://www.amazon.com/PrimoFlex-White-Tubing-2in-4in/dp/B0047EG75C/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1313094437&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: PrimoFlex Pro LRT White Tubing -1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD (10ft pack): Electronics[/URL]

this where I get mine from. look for primochill tubing in your size that you want.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=primochill+white+tubing+&x=0&y=0]Amazon.com: primochill white tubing[/URL]


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart;14546452*
> Yeah I know.. I kinda feel silly now looking at that... but what can i say, I wanted something different. This is what i want to get and cover the whole rig with it.
> 
> http://www.carbonfiberfilm.com/blog/3m-carbon-fiber-di-noc-now-available-in-7-different-colors/
> 
> I was thinking of getting 2 different colors and mixing it up, I would say it would look different.
> 
> LawnDart


Yeah, I really want some of that stuff as well.

You should get it. Cut some to go with the lines of the computer then put them on. It would look cool.

I think if one were to do the entire body of the chasis it would look a bit off.


----------



## biggestmexi

And now i want this

http://store.gameshark.com/viewItem.asp?idProduct=5177&idCategory=262

It would go so well with the case


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14547901*
> Amazon.com: PrimoFlex Pro LRT White Tubing -1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD (10ft pack): Electronics
> 
> this where I get mine from. look for primochill tubing in your size that you want.
> 
> Amazon.com: primochill white tubing


Thank you sir I appreciate that.

@Biggestmexi

I plan on getting some of the silver and black... I will make most of it black with the highlights being silver. I am gonna have to think this one through though. I will post pics as I mod.

LawnDart


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart;14548172*
> Thank you sir I appreciate that.
> 
> @Biggestmexi
> 
> I plan on getting some of the silver and black... I will make most of it black with the highlights being silver. I am gonna have to think this one through though. I will post pics as I mod.
> 
> LawnDart


Sweet.

I really want to get that Di-Noc stuff. I think I am waiting because I want to know what I will actually do with it when I get it first lol.


----------



## chinesethunda

I would like to go watercooling lol


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14548469*
> I would like to go watercooling lol


I thought going water cooling was going to be harder than it was. The first thing to remember is assemble it dry in your rig, then disconnect it and fill it up outside of your comp. I found out the hard way it is easier doing it that way than to fill it inside.

Live and Learn,,


----------



## LPRaver89

I got my Gelid Wing 120mm Fans today. I already have a 5 degree difference in temps just from the nicer fans... cant wait to get a uv lamp in here to light it all up.

I didnt have any problems filling my loop while it was in my case... I used a funnel and had no problems at all.... i almost think it sounds more difficult to put it in while it has fluid in it IMO.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14549352*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Gelid Wing 120mm Fans today. I already have a 5 degree difference in temps just from the nicer fans... cant wait to get a uv lamp in here to light it all up.
> 
> I didnt have any problems filling my loop while it was in my case... I used a funnel and had no problems at all.... i almost think it sounds more difficult to put it in while it has fluid in it IMO.


Those green fans are off the hook! Really makes your green theme look sharp!!!









As far as the water test outside the case, I just do the test inside, with plastic and towels over the mobo and other spots where there is a potential for leaks - which is usually the fittings. Main thing is to do the test without the power connected to the mobo, GPU or any other pc parts... just the Pump should be connected. (only distilled water for the test)

My leak test:


----------



## num1son

Yeah I wouldn't want to/couldn't take it out to leak test. Just use distilled water and you're good. It's non conductive. Never power up the whole system when leak testing! Just jump the psu. I actually spilled a whole bunch of water filling my res to quickly last time. Dried everything out, no problems what so ever.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark;14549562*
> Those green fans are off the hook! Really makes your green theme look sharp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the water test outside the case, I just do the test inside, with plastic and towels over the mobo and other spots where there is a potential for leaks - which is usually the fittings. Main thing is to do the test without the power connected to the mobo, GPU or any other pc parts... just the Pump should be connected. (only distilled water for the test)
> 
> My leak test:


Oh I see now. I skipped the distilled water step but I did unplug the power and used the jumper that came with the kit on my 24 pin.


----------



## LPRaver89

I felt bad for the low rez pics so I busted out the digital camera and took some better pics... cause everyone loves pictures of computers.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i like lo res stuff tooo. lol


----------



## razukchar

what is size and weight of phantom pakaging? I mean from out side.


----------



## Retell

Hey Guys!

My name is Rob, I am an official rep for NZXT. I am blown away by the amount of attention the Phantom has received, it is fantastic. If anyone has any questions please don't hesitate to contact me!


----------



## brockbot

Hey everyone,

I am a recent proud owner of the Phantom (and of my first ever gaming computer)!


----------



## stratmaster458

Here is my proof picture gallery:


http://imgur.com/a


I am very happy with my Phantom after just three days of my system living in its new home!

Can't wait to get an XSPC Rasa for this bad boy!


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I felt bad for the low rez pics so I busted out the digital camera and took some better pics... cause everyone loves pictures of computers.


It's true! Looks sic with those green fans! Gotta get a couple green leds for that res though. Keep it up! +1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*


Here is my proof picture gallery:


http://imgur.com/a


I am very happy with my Phantom after just three days of my system living in its new home!

Can't wait to get an XSPC Rasa for this bad boy!


Do it! Guide is on it's way to the front page.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone got an H100 in their phantom? I'm considering replacing my h50 with one.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Anyone got an H100 in their phantom? I'm considering replacing my h50 with one.


I do!


----------



## num1son

XSPC RASA RS/RX240 Guide!


----------



## Nayoka

This may sound dumb but what kind of screws do I use to mount a fan on the front of the case. I feel so stupid for not knowing but I just can't seem to get one on there.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nayoka*


This may sound dumb but what kind of screws do I use to mount a fan on the front of the case. I feel so stupid for not knowing but I just can't seem to get one on there.


The long black ones that come with the case. They are only threaded at the end and go all the way through the fan.


----------



## Nayoka

oh ok cool. thank you. i was getting so confused and frustrated. i bought my case used and it didn't have the manual so couldn't check.


----------



## num1son

NP have fun!


----------



## chinesethunda

are the gelid fans really good? I have sickleflows and they push decent amounts of air. Also, has anyone actually seen/proven drops in temperature with a bottom intake? Just curious if there's any real point in a bottom intake as it only adds more noise if it doesn't decrease temps. I might have to add that to my to-test list whenever I get a chance


----------



## theturbofd

Just got my fans today from NZXT :] there customer service is great. I can't believe the tiny bit of clearance I had with my dark knight and the side 200mm fan. I just made it


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


are the gelid fans really good? I have sickleflows and they push decent amounts of air. Also, has anyone actually seen/proven drops in temperature with a bottom intake? Just curious if there's any real point in a bottom intake as it only adds more noise if it doesn't decrease temps. I might have to add that to my to-test list whenever I get a chance


The Gelids are sweet. They are expensive but you get what you pay for. They are amazingly well built. They look amazing, are completely sleeved. Move lots of air and the blades are water and dust proofed.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14553661*
> I do!


i can't stop loving you rip it just looks awesome with the colour combo that you went. +1 for you


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14553661*
> I do!


That looks nice. Can I ask som questions?

Is that intake or exhaust?

It looks like you still have a top mounted nzxt 200mm fan is that true?

Do the rad fans cover part of your mobo? Or does it just appear that way in the pic?

Do you have a 200mm fan on the door?

Whats your oc/vcore/load temps?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14556786*
> That looks nice. Can I ask som questions?


*
Is that intake or exhaust?*
Exhaust out the top

*It looks like you still have a top mounted nzxt 200mm fan is that true?*
Yes, I have one NZXT 200 fan mounted in that picture, now I have 2 mounted at the top. With the radiator support/offset brackets, you can install 2x 200mm fans at the top.

*Do the rad fans cover part of your mobo? Or does it just appear that way in the pic?*
Yes, with the support/offset brackets installed, the radiator sits lower down and will cover the top of your motherboard. You may have trouble accessing the top of your motherboard if you need to.

*Do you have a 200mm fan on the door?*
Yes I have a 200mm fan on the door as well, set to intake to feed cold air into the radiator.

*Whats your oc/vcore/load temps?*
I'm at 4.8 GHZ @ 1.42 VCore on my 2600K.
Load temps on Prime95 Blend Test with HT turned on are high 60s low 70s.
I think I might have to reseat my block though, as my Core 2 + Core 3 running 5+ degrees hotter than Core 1 + Core 4.

Hope this helps.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14557571*
> *
> Is that intake or exhaust?*
> Exhaust out the top
> 
> *It looks like you still have a top mounted nzxt 200mm fan is that true?*
> Yes, I have one NZXT 200 fan mounted in that picture, now I have 2 mounted at the top. With the radiator support/offset brackets, you can install 2x 200mm fans at the top.
> 
> *Do the rad fans cover part of your mobo? Or does it just appear that way in the pic?*
> Yes, with the support/offset brackets installed, the radiator sits lower down and will cover the top of your motherboard. You may have trouble accessing the top of your motherboard if you need to.
> 
> *Do you have a 200mm fan on the door?*
> Yes I have a 200mm fan on the door as well, set to intake to feed cold air into the radiator.
> 
> *Whats your oc/vcore/load temps?*
> I'm at 4.8 GHZ @ 1.42 VCore on my 2600K.
> Load temps on Prime95 Blend Test with HT turned on are high 60s low 70s.
> I think I might have to reseat my block though, as my Core 2 + Core 3 running 5+ degrees hotter than Core 1 + Core 4.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Your core temp differences are pretty normal actually. I wouldnt reseat unless you really want to.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks a lot. I really want to get one but the temps I keep seeing are what I am getting with my h50. I have no HT but still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14557571*
> *
> Is that intake or exhaust?*
> Exhaust out the top
> 
> *It looks like you still have a top mounted nzxt 200mm fan is that true?*
> Yes, I have one NZXT 200 fan mounted in that picture, now I have 2 mounted at the top. With the radiator support/offset brackets, you can install 2x 200mm fans at the top.
> 
> *Do the rad fans cover part of your mobo? Or does it just appear that way in the pic?*
> Yes, with the support/offset brackets installed, the radiator sits lower down and will cover the top of your motherboard. You may have trouble accessing the top of your motherboard if you need to.
> 
> *Do you have a 200mm fan on the door?*
> Yes I have a 200mm fan on the door as well, set to intake to feed cold air into the radiator.
> 
> *Whats your oc/vcore/load temps?*
> I'm at 4.8 GHZ @ 1.42 VCore on my 2600K.
> Load temps on Prime95 Blend Test with HT turned on are high 60s low 70s.
> I think I might have to reseat my block though, as my Core 2 + Core 3 running 5+ degrees hotter than Core 1 + Core 4.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## LPRaver89

Hey ES are you still looking for links for mods and custom paint? If so I just posted a whole bunch on PG 443.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14557995*
> Thanks a lot. I really want to get one but the temps I keep seeing are what I am getting with my h50. I have no HT but still.


Really? I had the H50 up until 2 weeks ago and it couldn't handle 4.5 ghz well. Temps would go up to 85 degrees in Prime95.

2500K @ 4.5 & No HT will run a lot cooler than 2600K @ 4.8 with HT On

If I bring down the OC to 4.5 with 1.38 Vcore, temps drop to about 60 under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14558095*
> Hey ES are you still looking for links for mods and custom paint? If so I just posted a whole bunch on PG 443.


Hey yeah, I am! Always looking to update the FAQ









I linked your post under the Window Mods + Custom Paint sections of the FAQ. Thanks


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell;14552249*
> Hey Guys!
> 
> My name is Rob, I am an official rep for NZXT. I am blown away by the amount of attention the Phantom has received, it is fantastic. If anyone has any questions please don't hesitate to contact me!


Is it true what they are saying in the other thread? That if we send NZXT an invoice, we can get 3 fans free?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14559432*
> Is it true what they are saying in the other thread? That if we send NZXT an invoice, we can get 3 fans free?


I just did this. The fans came in the mail yesterday by FedEx after I sent an invoice to Customer Support.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14559432*
> Is it true what they are saying in the other thread? That if we send NZXT an invoice, we can get 3 fans free?


Not sure if serious...


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Not sure if serious...


Much so.

Seems like it has worked for three people so far.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14559432*
> Is it true what they are saying in the other thread? That if we send NZXT an invoice, we can get 3 fans free?


What thread?


----------



## Corgon

Not officially in yet, but I would like to post some pics.


----------



## Rowey

What was going through your mind when you decided to use the top 200mm fans as intake?

EDIT: would support that matrix with something too, stop it from drooping. Besides that, beautiful build!


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


What thread?


I dunno now.

I saw it earlier at work.


----------



## lightsout

Next question, so who has a Rasa RX240 mounted in the top of their phantom?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Next question, so who has a Rasa RX240 mounted in the top of their phantom?


num1son just wrote this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post14552716

It's on the first post FAQ section...


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14563200*
> Next question, so who has a Rasa RX240 mounted in the top of their phantom?


Nevermind... mines not the RX.


----------



## biggestmexi

Where you go.

Side fan wont fit with Thermaltake FRIO OCK.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14563783*
> Where you go.
> 
> Side fan wont fit with Thermaltake FRIO OCK.


Sad. However those cpu coolers are gorgeous.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14560939*
> What was going through your mind when you decided to use the top 200mm fans as intake?
> 
> EDIT: would support that matrix with something too, stop it from drooping. Besides that, beautiful build!


Well, I have the back fan and side 200mm fan pushing air out. All the hot air that comes out of my CPU heatsink is shot directly into that back fan, and the all the hot air from the Matrix gets blown out of the side fan (I can feel it XD). So I decided that air coming from the top would sorta go like this:
|||||Top fans
\/\/\/
<=====

<=====
<=====-CPU-

<====={}{}{}<===== side fans
Side fan out [][] <======Front fan

Well, that didn't come out too well, but you get the idea.


----------



## kpnamja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14559432*
> Is it true what they are saying in the other thread? That if we send NZXT an invoice, we can get 3 fans free?


Yes, just go to the NZXT website and go to Contact us send an email and attach a copy of an invoice (Just attached a picture of my Newegg invoice). They told me that they do not charge for additional parts. Heres a part of the email they send me "All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts." So you can basically get as many parts as you need for your Phantom.


----------



## dl_rank1

I Have NZXT Phantom Black


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dl_rank1;14563960*
> I Have NZXT Phantom Black


Only one thing makes it look better.... shiny new internals!


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpnamja;14563912*
> Yes, just go to the NZXT website and go to Contact us send an email and attach a copy of an invoice (Just attached a picture of my Newegg invoice). They told me that they do not charge for additional parts. Heres a part of the email they send me "All NZXT products under warranty will not be charged for additional parts." So you can basically get as many parts as you need for your Phantom.


that is very interesting.


----------



## LPRaver89

Well we just had the rep in here yesterday so if we really wanted to know we could email him.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14563829*
> Sad. However those cpu coolers are gorgeous.


ill agree lol


----------



## chinesethunda

Lol what is the reason people don't want to put the 200mm fan on the outside? is it just because it looks unclean and uncool? Or I have mine on the outside and I think it looks pretty wicked


----------



## LPRaver89

Its like a whiteout or snowstorm!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


Lol what is the reason people don't want to put the 200mm fan on the outside? is it just because it looks unclean and uncool? Or I have mine on the outside and I think it looks pretty wicked


 I dont even have a side panel 200mm fan. But I personally just dont like the wires.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


Lol what is the reason people don't want to put the 200mm fan on the outside? is it just because it looks unclean and uncool? Or I have mine on the outside and I think it looks pretty wicked


Not that it would be uncool, but unclean. Plus my phantom doesn't use that side panel. I cheat on my cooling. I put the case right against an a/c register lol. Super chill.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


ill agree lol











I just wet myself.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


I just wet myself.


Lol, thanks! I want to get orange and white sleeved cables next, but want to sell those first, well, after I swap them of course.

I'm still trying to think of more things, but will just be ripping off kenny, I like cf too...llll


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biggestmexi*


Lol, thanks! I want to get orange and white sleeved cables next, but want to sell those first, well, after I swap them of course.

I'm still trying to think of more things, but will just be ripping off kenny, I like cf too...llll


One question, how did you get your hard drive bays like that?

And question to all you out there. I really want to mod my case, but I don't know what to do with it. My photos are on page 446.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


One question, how did you get your hard drive bays like that?


un screw the small one. De rivet the big one ( use a 5/16 drill bit) and then install the small one in the old ones place.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


un screw the small one. De rivet the big one ( use a 5/16 drill bit) and then install the small one in the old ones place.


Huh, never would have thought of that. Thanks! +rep for being awesome!


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm that setup looks more doable than the upside down small cage imo lol if one does not have the 240 rad on the bottom.

So what is other people's opinions on the side panel fan on the outside? 
so far the responses is one thinks its unclean and the other cheats cooling lol


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

its a miss or hit. I dont care since I am looking at it. As long as my stuff is staying in the temps I want.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgon;14565625*
> Huh, never would have thought of that. Thanks! +rep for being awesome!


Yup, I used a dremel on them all except two stubborn ones. Just do it before your internals are in. it is messy and there are a few on the bottom of the case.


----------



## alpsie

I´ve now tried using the 200mm Bitfenix and 200mm Xigmatek as a side fan when using my silver arrow as cpu cooler. and both have been to big, leaving no clearence and bumping agains tthe silver arrow.
So decided to remove the black mesh and just install the fan on the outside of the door aswell as a dust filter.


----------



## Danja

Hey guys, could you look at my Phantom and tell me what you think of the cable clutter? I don't want to remove the second HDD tray, so any suggestions other than that would be appreciated







. I particularly don't like the wires coming from my H70 fans, but I don't know what else to do with them.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv9kKffKCFk[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja;14568370*
> Hey guys, could you look at my Phantom and tell me what you think of the cable clutter? I don't want to remove the second HDD tray, so any suggestions other than that would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I particularly don't like the wires coming from my H70 fans, but I don't know what else to do with them.


Do you have your H70 fans plugged into the motherboard or the fan controller?


----------



## Danja

It's in the fan controller. Is that bad? It sounds crazy loud on everything except the lowest setting, and I have a resistor going to each fan after the split.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tictacs


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja;14569082*
> It's in the fan controller. Is that bad? It sounds crazy loud on everything except the lowest setting, and I have a resistor going to each fan after the split.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tictacs


Those fans are just loud. They aren't bad though. You should buy one of these though Aksas PWM Splitter[/URL]. I have one it allowed me to only have the cpu fan connector plugged in and all the other wires hidden behind the mobo.
Here:


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja;14569082*
> It's in the fan controller. Is that bad? It sounds crazy loud on everything except the lowest setting, and I have a resistor going to each fan after the split.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tictacs


Like num said those corsair fans are just loud. However I do have a few ideas to help you out with your wires. As for the H70 fans you should rotate your fans so the wires are facing the back of the case and route them out the holw for your mobo 4-8 pin connector. Then you can just zip tie the excess cable in the back. As for your side panel fans you can thread the cable around the front 120 fan and just have it stick out out the front between the HDD cage and front bezel. That should clean up some of your long wires.


----------



## theturbofd

I have a question for those who got there extra fans where do I put the light plug? My top fan is taking up one and I don't see any others so how would I power the lights on my other 3 200mm fans?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14572601*
> I have a question for those who got there extra fans where do I put the light plug? My top fan is taking up one and I don't see any others so how would I power the lights on my other 3 200mm fans?


Was this some secret I just found out about? Are you guys even getting cases as spares your not telling me about!?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14573331*
> Was this some secret I just found out about? Are you guys even getting cases as spares your not telling me about!?


What do you mean loL? there's 2 connectors for the 200mm fan. Normally you would only have 1 200mm fan and that would connect to that little black button on the back of the case to turn the lights on and off.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


What do you mean loL? there's 2 connectors for the 200mm fan. Normally you would only have 1 200mm fan and that would connect to that little black button on the back of the case to turn the lights on and off.


He was talking about free fans. Lol you have to splice the led wire into the led switch wire that goes to the back.


----------



## Kand

I'm considering this case as an upgrade from my Antec 300. Just one question.










The filters on the 200mm and 120mm. Can they be removed easily to clean without unscrewing anything?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


I'm considering this case as an upgrade from my Antec 300. Just one question.










The filters on the 200mm and 120mm. Can they be removed easily to clean without unscrewing anything?


No you have to remove the fans.


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


No you have to remove the fans.


Hargh. Could be a dealbreaker unless I think up something worthwhile. (Eg. Screwing on aftermarket filters with snap-off access onto the inner fans.) Shouldn't be too hard. Some grommets or.. Idea. VELCRO! here and there could save the day.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


Hargh. Could be a dealbreaker unless I think up something worthwhile. (Eg. Screwing on aftermarket filters with snap-off access onto the inner fans.) Shouldn't be too hard. Some grommets here and there could save the day.


Well im sorry to hear that, it is a great case.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


Hargh. Could be a dealbreaker unless I think up something worthwhile. (Eg. Screwing on aftermarket filters with snap-off access onto the inner fans.) Shouldn't be too hard. Some grommets here and there could save the day.


How long can unscrewing a few screws take?


----------



## Kand

Yeah. I've solved my supposed dealbreaker!

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...k-warning.html


----------



## NateO10

Hi guys, I started my phantom case Mod project while back in october '10. I just been busy with life... but im back at it again and will try to finish in about few weeks. Hopefully i can put some pictures up for viewing. Only if i can figure out how? HELP, any way(s) i can do it? it seems like i can't get the image link from my facebook pictures so i would have to upload the image file first.









Pixeglass see through case TOP
















Koolance parts $643.49CAD before tax & shipping
CPU-370
VID-NX570
RAM-33
180-U-connector
Reservior body 80X200mm
Reservior Top 80mm
Reservior Base 80mm
Reservoir Bracket, 140mm (80mm OD)
INS-FM17N Coolant Flow Meter
Pump, PMP-450
TMS-205 Software Thermal Interface Controller
TMS-EB205 Expansion Board
Bitspower watercooling parts $345.35CAD before taxes & shipping
Dual D5 Mod Top Extreme - Acrylic Version -Grey
D5 Pump Mod Kit - Chrome
G1/4 Male to Female Extender - 50mm - Silver Shining
G1/4 Male to Female Extender - 20mm - Silver Shining
G1/4 Thread 90-Degree 1/2" ID x 3/4" - Silver Shining
Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Compression Fitting









































Black Ice SR1 480mm & 240mm Radiators


----------



## chinesethunda

well you could right click on your facebook picture, copy the image link location and just paste it here with [ img] and [ /img]

Also the fan filter for most of the fans are not easily removed without taking off the fan. HOWEVER. it is possible tho that if you screw the filter on the other side of the fan, you can just unscrew the filter while leaving the fan intact. OR simply screw on the fans but VELCRO the filters themselves.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just ordered some para cord from FTW PC. Bought 50ft Black, 50ft Red and 100 pre-cut Black heat shrink. I thought if I was going to pay $13.99 for UK delivery then I might as well make the order more than the delivery charge. Can't wait for it to turn up so I can start sleeving.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;14577824*
> Just ordered some para cord from FTW PC. Bought 50ft Black, 50ft Red and 100 pre-cut Black heat shrink. I thought if I was going to pay $13.99 for UK delivery then I might as well make the order more than the delivery charge. Can't wait for it to turn up so I can start sleeving.


What was your order total? I need to do this too and I'm curious about what it will cost me. I probably have no tools for this what all do you need?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14579614*
> What was your order total? I need to do this too and I'm curious about what it will cost me. I probably have no tools for this what all do you need?


$15.98 plus $13.99 UK delivery (£18.56 for the lot)

I bought one of these:
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Pulse-Modding-PSU-FAN-Molex-Removal-Tool_20878.html

So far it's been pretty good, quite solid BUT I've only sleeved 2 fans.

Then I realised http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-Simple-Sleeve-Kit-3mm-18Inch-black-2m-incl-Heatshrink-30cm_20335.html is terrible (can see through it, bulky) so I decided to purchase the para cord instead.

You'll also need either a lighter or a heat gun for the heat shrink.

I'm no expert so you might be better off asking someone else. Lol.


----------



## Corgon

Alright, I am not too great with air flow and things of that nature, and I do not think that I have optimal air flow in my case. Here is the way everything is set up.










Is there anything that I can change? Or is that good?

Btw, I removed that second hard drive bay.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


Alright, I am not too great with air flow and things of that nature, and I do not think that I have optimal air flow in my case. Here is the way everything is set up.










Is there anything that I can change? Or is that good?

Btw, I removed that second hard drive bay.


Apparently it is best to have:

front, sides and floor as intake

rear and roof as exhaust

That's how mine is but I have never really tried it a different way.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


Apparently it is best to have:

front, sides and floor as intake

rear and roof as exhaust

That's how mine is but I have never really tried it a different way.


The only thing about that is that my Graphics card disperses heat everywhere, and with the side as an exhaust, I can just take the hot air it disperses and dispose of it quickly before it gets anywhere else in the case. My reasoning for the tops as intake is that if hot air does happen to rise up from the GPU, it can be pushed back down into the side fan again. The CPU fan also gets the air from the top fans and exhausts directly into the back exhaust fan. I'm not quite sure as to how this works in practicality but I have noticed high GPU temps, especially for the king of card that I have, and I am thinking that's because of non-optimal air-flow in my case.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


The only thing about that is that my Graphics card disperses heat everywhere, and with the side as an exhaust, I can just take the hot air it disperses and dispose of it quickly before it gets anywhere else in the case. My reasoning for the tops as intake is that if hot air does happen to rise up from the GPU, it can be pushed back down into the side fan again. The CPU fan also gets the air from the top fans and exhausts directly into the back exhaust fan. I'm not quite sure as to how this works in practicality but I have noticed high GPU temps, especially for the king of card that I have, and I am thinking that's because of non-optimal air-flow in my case.


Keep the side 200mm as exhaust but change the top to intake. They might be sucking in warm air. It's worth a try.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


Keep the side 200mm as exhaust but change the top to intake. They might be sucking in warm air. It's worth a try.


Wait...but the top are already intake...


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


Wait...but the top are already intake...


Sorry I meant exhaust.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;14580577*
> Sorry I meant exhaust.


Ok, thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


Keep the side 200mm as exhaust but change the top to intake. They might be sucking in warm air. It's worth a try.


If you have the 3x 200mm fans all exhausting, you're gonna have negative pressure going on lol.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


If you have the 3x 200mm fans all exhausting, you're gonna have negative pressure going on lol.


I think I am going to flip the top 200 near the back around, that way I have one blowing down directly to the CPU fan and GPU, and one exhaust.

All this shouldn't matter too much soon, because I am getting an H80 in a couple of days.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


I think I am going to flip the top 200 near the back around, that way I have one blowing down directly to the CPU fan and GPU, and one exhaust.

All this shouldn't matter too much soon, because I am getting an H80 in a couple of days.


If you have one top intake and one exhaust you will inevitably be drawing hot air right back into the case. The only thing you really need to do is create a sort of slipstream/windtunnel effect. If you do that correctly none of that hot air will linger long enough to effect any of the other components. Ie bottom/front to top/back or vise versa. I think you will still benefit more from blasting that GPU with cold intake air from the side panel. 
Let the flow of the case just exhaust the hot out.


----------



## boontje3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


Yeah. I've solved my supposed dealbreaker!

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...k-warning.html


beware of the gleu that is used for velcro dont use it in a heat area
ik know it because i make that kind of velcro (its my job here in belgium)


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boontje3*


beware of the gleu that is used for velcro dont use it in a heat area
ik know it because i make that kind of velcro (its my job here in belgium)


I wouldn't be using it anywhere near heat areas! Mostly on the sidepanel, far from where the heat is!


----------



## boontje3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


I wouldn't be using it anywhere near heat areas! Mostly on the sidepanel, far from where the heat is!


ok fine yust wanted to inform you whit it







+30Â° is the temp when it becomes 
smelting again


----------



## chinesethunda

try this, I have this and it has provided me with the best air flow
top front intake
top rear exhaust
rear exhaust
front intake
bottom intake
side intake
put a fan in the 5.25" drive bays intake, you will have to leave the door open slightly for air intake but it blows cool air directly into your CPU


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boontje3*


ok fine yust wanted to inform you whit it







+30Â° is the temp when it becomes 
smelting again


Besides. I probably wouldn't be using it to carry the weight of the fans. Maybe just the filters.


----------



## LPRaver89

I think the top 200mm fans should only be used as exhaust.... hot air rises so it only makes sense to exhaust the top fans.


----------



## LPRaver89

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ac...tra-green.html

Sad day. I found the perfect thing to finish off my water cooling loop and the shipping is 10X the price of the LED.


----------



## theturbofd

hey guys I've been thinking of getting a XSPC 360 and was wondering maybe I can modify under the case cover on top to maybe fit the rad there so that little cover still fits. Then maybe drilling 2 holes uptop to run the rad hoses into the case. This way it will have the 2 200mm fans blowing onto fan and maybe cutting the mesh to fit 3 120mm fans on the rad to push.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


hey guys I've been thinking of getting a XSPC 360 and was wondering maybe I can modify under the case cover on top to maybe fit the rad there so that little cover still fits. Then maybe drilling 2 holes uptop to run the rad hoses into the case. This way it will have the 2 200mm fans blowing onto fan and maybe cutting the mesh to fit 3 120mm fans on the rad to push.


Well with modification you can put a 360 Rad in the lid. However I dont know about keeping the 200mm fans. I dont think there is enough room even with some modification to have all those fans.... but hey if think you can do it go for it!


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ac...tra-green.html

Sad day. I found the perfect thing to finish off my water cooling loop and the shipping is 10X the price of the LED.


For your res? Buy it that would be sick!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


hey guys I've been thinking of getting a XSPC 360 and was wondering maybe I can modify under the case cover on top to maybe fit the rad there so that little cover still fits. Then maybe drilling 2 holes uptop to run the rad hoses into the case. This way it will have the 2 200mm fans blowing onto fan and maybe cutting the mesh to fit 3 120mm fans on the rad to push.


That would not be impossible. But you will loose your usb/audio jacks. Also you would have to cut a lot of the top to fit the fans up there. Also those 200mm fans would be worse that any 120 you could put right up against the rad. But it would be unique!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


For your res? Buy it that would be sick!


I am considering it but it is $30 shipping for a $4 part.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


try this, I have this and it has provided me with the best air flow
top front intake
top rear exhaust
rear exhaust
front intake
bottom intake
side intake
put a fan in the 5.25" drive bays intake, you will have to leave the door open slightly for air intake but it blows cool air directly into your CPU


I did this and the overall temperature of everything rose about 2-3 degrees


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I am considering it but it is $30 shipping for a $4 part.


Ok, maybe thats too much. Have you checked at Radio Shack (if you have one of those)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


I did this and the overall temperature of everything rose about 2-3 degrees










That's strange. Are you sure your ambients were the same?

On a separate note, I am looking for info from all you Phantom W/C'ers.
For a guide I need to know:
What rad(s) you've put into this case. Mounting position(s). Fan configuration.
Please PM me or post here.

Thanks!


----------



## Corgon

Ok, so I decided that I am going to use my side 200mm fan as a bottom fan (since I do not have one) but I need to know where the heck I can get good 230mm fans. Would it be better to use a 200mm fan for the side (if so which one) (I already have 200mm holes drilled to fit a CM fan), get a 250mm (I can mod the case to fit it), or multiple small fans (if so which ones)? Sorry for all the questions, this is my first build and I am really worried about my GPU temperatures, especially considering I have a card that should be getting 50C at load when I am getting 70.


----------



## chinesethunda

i would suggest just keep the 200mm nzxt fan, that has one of the highest cfm for 200mm fans. Also you don't want it to be too big because then it might interrupt air flow. too many fast air flowing 120mm fans might push air too fast for the GPU to intake the air, the slower moving air of the 200mm fans i perfect. idk about you but my GPU doesnt go above 55C even when im playing games


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgon;14580374*
> The only thing about that is that my Graphics card disperses heat everywhere, and with the side as an exhaust, I can just take the hot air it disperses and dispose of it quickly before it gets anywhere else in the case. My reasoning for the tops as intake is that if hot air does happen to rise up from the GPU, it can be pushed back down into the side fan again. The CPU fan also gets the air from the top fans and exhausts directly into the back exhaust fan. I'm not quite sure as to how this works in practicality but I have noticed high GPU temps, especially for the king of card that I have, and I am thinking that's because of non-optimal air-flow in my case.


We have visited this a few times. So, for what it's worth I will give my to cents again. I have the advantage of having heat sensors that I can place through out the system to give me a better idea of what is going on inside the case. Short of actually running dyed smoke through the system to get a visual, it's about as good as it gets.

setup #1 (2 top exhaust) (Rear exhaust) (Front 140mm intake) (Side 200mm intake) (Side 120mm X 2 intake)

setup #2 (2 top intake) (Rear exhaust) (Front 140mm intake) (Side 200mm exhaust) (Side 120mm X 2 intake)

setup #3 (1 top intake & 1 top exhaust) (Rear exhaust) (All others intake)

setup #4 (2 top intake) (All others exhaust)

For each test, I had a mild overclock on my 2600K of 4.6GHz (This chip is running 5.0GHz 24/7). For each test, I allowed the computer to start up and idle for 5 minutes, then ran 3D Mark Vantage twice to stress all components. I placed sensors near the CPU, near the GPUs and near the memory to see what the air temp was like in those three key locations.

I have my written notes somewhere and when I find them I can tell you what the temps were like for each setup. I do remember having to shut down before tests were complete on set up #3 and #4 because the temps on the two GPUs and on the CPU were sky-rocketing. For setup #2 My CPU was only a few degrees higher than setup #1 however, the GPUs were about 15C higher at load.

The best setup I found was #1 and this is also the setup I am currently running to keep it at an Air Cooled 5.0GHz 24/7 and have a verified and stable 5.2GHz.

I won't even get into #3 or #4 because I knew before testing it that they would fail, but due to my OCD wanted to see anyway LOL.

For #2, I adjusted the sensors to have one at the front of the GPUs, one at the rear and one above so that I could see why. I figured it should have been helping the GPUs to get rid of the hot air right at the source. The answer why it did not work...It's actually elementary and I don't know why I didn't think of it until after the test. The GPUs have their own cooling method of taking in cool air, blowing it across the heatsink, and exhausting it out the back. By putting an exhaust fan right next to them, they were fighting for the air that the stronger 200mm fan was stealing from them. When you turn the 200mm into an intake, you are blowing cool, clean air directly into them.

As I previously stated earlier in this post, I am no expert; but I have been building computers for a good minute and have been overclocking for over a decade so, the dynamics of air flow are not new to me.

Anybody who has been building air cooled systems knows that the idea is to get cool air in and hot air out as fast as possible, while trying to direct it over the major components to cool them. Since the hot air in this system is already toward the rear, obviously we want to push it out the back. Since heat rises, we don't want to cause a vortex of air by trying to push it down. That just causes a static pressure of air to circulate around the middle of the case, right about the area between the GPUs and CPU. As that vortex continues to heat, so does the air around it.

Now, you hear a lot about positive pressure, negative pressure and static pressure, but what is it...

Positive pressure...More air being pushed in than out (i.e. 200 cfm in with only 180 cfm out). The advantage to this is it lessens the dust build up. The disadvantage is the inability to expel the warm air as fast as negative pressure.

Negative pressure...More air being pushed out than in (i.e. 180cfm in with 200cfm out). The advantage is better cooling if directed correctly. The disadvantage is that it will be drawing some air through the vents so the dust is inevitable.

Static pressure...Equal amount of exhaust and intake (i.e. 190cfm in and 190cfm out). No advantage at all because the air is literally being blown in uneven forces, multiple directions and with no purpose. Dust will build up and cooling will be limited to directly in front of the fan.

There are arguements both ways to Positive and Negative pressure. Each arguement is valid. I stand by the argument that the faster you can get the air away from the copmponents and out of the case, the better your temps will be, so I tend to side on the Negative pressure side; kind of like the way your radiator works on your car. Your car will overheat faster if you are in traffic than if you are driving because while you are driving the air is being taken away from the engine. Although others will tell you, with some validity, that the air is better when it is under pressure because it has a chance to cool the components. If you ask me, it's 6 in one hand, half a dozen in the other.

BLUF (Bottom Line Up Front)...Push all air back and up. Set your system up like in setup #1 and you should see the best results...Hope this helps.

By the way, I have ordered the H100 so once it makes it here to Afghanistan, I will install it and try different cooling setups to tell you how it compares vs the ultra-reliable Megahalems.


----------



## chinesethunda

Thanks for all the tests again man, +rep for your efforts


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;14579757*
> $15.98 plus $13.99 UK delivery (£18.56 for the lot)
> 
> I bought one of these:
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Pulse-Modding-PSU-FAN-Molex-Removal-Tool_20878.html
> 
> So far it's been pretty good, quite solid BUT I've only sleeved 2 fans.
> 
> Then I realised http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-Simple-Sleeve-Kit-3mm-18Inch-black-2m-incl-Heatshrink-30cm_20335.html is terrible (can see through it, bulky) so I decided to purchase the para cord instead.
> 
> You'll also need either a lighter or a heat gun for the heat shrink.
> 
> I'm no expert so you might be better off asking someone else. Lol.


Hey I forgot to say thanks for the info I'll hopefully be ordering some of that stuff soon! +1


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14590045*
> Hey I forgot to say thanks for the info I'll hopefully be ordering some of that stuff soon! +1


No problem. I'm glad to have helped someone, finally. Lol.


----------



## Corgon

@DePontee Wow, thanks man. I just learned more in that one post than I did my last year of school! I will definitely try setup 1, thanks again. +1

Btw, sad to say, but when taking the top panel off to re arrange the fans, it knocked the front panel off and it went barreling to the floor. Broke of the front hinged panel and one of the brackets that holds the whole thing in place. Luckily I had some super glue laying around and fixed it up. Close call.


----------



## K.T

Does anybody know if you can use the side fan with the Havik as CPU cooler?


----------



## chinesethunda

looking at it probably not but you can have the side fan on the outside


----------



## Phry

Does anybody know where I can find a tutorial on replacing the big HDD cage with the small one? Or is it simple enough without one? Haha.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phry;14594960*
> Does anybody know where I can find a tutorial on replacing the big HDD cage with the small one? Or is it simple enough without one? Haha.


It is very simple. You can see where the rivets are. All you need to do is just drill out the rivets. Id be sure to take out all your components first though.


----------



## Phry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14595316*
> It is very simple. You can see where the rivets are. All you need to do is just drill out the rivets. Id be sure to take out all your components first though.


Yeah, I'll be sure to do that. Even though I hate doing that SOOOO much, haha.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phry;14594960*
> Does anybody know where I can find a tutorial on replacing the big HDD cage with the small one? Or is it simple enough without one? Haha.


Check the first page faq section. There's a link to a little guide I did.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phry;14595435*
> Yeah, I'll be sure to do that. Even though I hate doing that SOOOO much, haha.


I do too, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Phry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14595600*
> Check the first page faq section. There's a link to a little guide I did.


Sweet dude, thanks.

I have 3 HDs, so I'll have to throw one of them into a 5.25 Bay with an adapter or something. I also have 3 of 5 bays used currently. Where do you think I can mount my SSDs? Do you think I could just drill holes on the bottom of the small cage and mount my SSDs under it? I have 2, haha.


----------



## Corgon

How often does the roster get updated?

And also, where can I get black wire sleeves (for 24 pin and two 8 pin cords) for really cheap. I am in desperate need of them as my case on the inside looks very bad with the colored wires.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

When esp, gets a chance to do so..


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgon;14596038*
> How often does the roster get updated?
> 
> And also, where can I get black wire sleeves (for 24 pin and two 8 pin cords) for really cheap. I am in desperate need of them as my case on the inside looks very bad with the colored wires.


Got mine from here on ebay

i think u should be able to go to his store and see if he has more, i got the 24 pin and 4x6pins for my gpus, he combines shipping so its not too bad. Hope that helps


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Phantom;14597840*
> Got mine from here on ebay
> 
> i think u should be able to go to his store and see if he has more, i got the 24 pin and 4x6pins for my gpus, he combines shipping so its not too bad. Hope that helps


Awesome, man, thanks! Are they hard to install?


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgon;14598041*
> Awesome, man, thanks! Are they hard to install?


No problem, glad I could help.

You just plug them in at the end of ur PSU cable, hide that behind motherboard tray and run the sleeved cable through cable management holes out to your mobo, or gpus.

There is a female connector on one side and then a male one on the other, plug the cable from psu into the female part then plug extension into wherever it needs to go.

Good luck with your build, those cables will look great!


----------



## LPRaver89

They are $10 on newegg with free shipping.


----------



## R3d T34rz

Thinking about getting rid of my Thermaltake Frio and going with an H50. What do you guys think about it, would it be an upgrade performance wise? Does it work well in this case? Just looking for opinions here. Thanks.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Update


----------



## num1son

Looks pretty clean!


----------



## chinesethunda

thats pretty sexy. is there any point in having lights inside if i dont have a window?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14605021*
> thats pretty sexy. is there any point in having lights inside if i dont have a window?


Well you can still see them through the mesh/fans.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14604882*
> Looks pretty clean!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14605021*
> thats pretty sexy. is there any point in having lights inside if i dont have a window?


I'll be cutting the steel for the fan mount so I get a better view. Since I have a reference card I might go with a clear window mod some time in the future.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14604586*
> Update


Absolutely love the lighting.


----------



## Corgon

I hope you guys don't mind a ton of pictures. Just took some with a new SLR camera. Found out I'm not so good with SLR cameras.

Testing out the focus modes.









Taken from the front bays.









Top 200mm Fans









Gotta love that blue

































My whole setup









One Sexy Case









Put the flash on









Without flash, but put room lights on.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quality setup there Corgon. It's one of those times I'd choose the black painted model instead of the white or red one.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14607752*
> Quality setup there Corgon. It's one of those times I'd choose the black painted model instead of the white or red one.


Thanks! What I really don't like is the cables off of my PSU, they expose a lot of the raw wiring. I also should have gotten either black or blue tipped RAM. I was originally going to make the inside red and black, but it didn't look good with the blue lights.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3d T34rz;14601385*
> Thinking about getting rid of my Thermaltake Frio and going with an H50. What do you guys think about it, would it be an upgrade performance wise? Does it work well in this case? Just looking for opinions here. Thanks.


i bet you would be getting the same performance.


----------



## chinesethunda

i love that blue i like the side fan too much i can't cut the side


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14608629*
> i love that blue i like the side fan too much i can't cut the side


The fan on my rig?


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgon;14608661*
> The fan on my rig?


He is referring to his own rig


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14608919*
> He is referring to his own rig


Oh, sorry, my bad.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgon;14609049*
> Oh, sorry, my bad.


I see no reason to be sorry.

Sall gewd!


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14609347*
> I see no reason to be sorry.
> 
> Sall gewd!


----------



## chinesethunda

lol i was just saying i like the side fan's intake of cool air too much to ever cut it on my rig lol. but i like how your rig looks corgon, looks pretty badass.


----------



## noak

Heres a copy/paste from my build log!

Parts list

Computer Parts:
-Intel 2500k (4.8ghz)
-ASRock P67 PRO 3 LE
-Team Elite 8GB of 1600 mhz 9-9-9-24
-MSI GTX 570 (900/1800/2100)
-Ultra X4 1200w modular PSU (single white paracord sleeved)
-Corsair P64 64Gb SSD
-WD 300Gb raptor
-WD 1TB 7200

Watercooling and case parts
-Scythe 6 channel fan controller and temp sensor
-4 NZXT 120mm white 2200 RPM fans
-2 Panflow 2600 RPM 100 CFM fans
-Custom acrylic window on NZXT Phantom
-1 XSPC RS240 radiator
-1 XSPC RX240 radiator
-4 XSPC Compression fittings 1/2" (3/4" OD)
-4 XSPC Barbs 1/2"
-1 XSPC CPU block for 1155 socket
-1 XSPC GTX 570/580 waterblock
-1 XSPC dual bay res and pump

Things to do
[]Paint the grills, accents, and black parts orange
[]Cut out the holes for the windows
[]Put the plexiglass in and install u-channel molding
[]Install CPU and GPU waterblocks and apply carbon fiber
[]Install rads, fans, and apply carbon fiber
[]Install res and pump and paint front panel orange and add carbon fiber
[X]Sleeve the GPU cables
[]Sleeve the 24 pin and 8 pin connectors
[]Sleeve the fans, pump, and sata cables
[]Install barbs and tubing
[]Leak test the loop
[]Finish touch up paint
[]Add carbon fiber and acrylic to where I see fit
[]Install all components
[]Wire it all up
[]Finish

Check out the link in my sig to follow the build!


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


lol i was just saying i like the side fan's intake of cool air too much to ever cut it on my rig lol. but i like how your rig looks corgon, looks pretty badass.


Thanks ^^


----------



## Kand

Got my Phantom.

God this thing is huge. O_O


----------



## chinesethunda

lol yeah it is, i carried it from my post office to my dorm... walked all the way in 100F heat roughly half a mile uphill >_>


----------



## k.3nny

Crappy teaser pic







!

More pics in buildlog!


----------



## chinesethunda

nice kenny looking forward to it


----------



## num1son

GPU blocks added! Check the log for more.

Like I said in your log K3nny, loving it! Every time I do something to my rig I see yours and I'm like "well I thought I did a good job..."


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14599826*
> They are $10 on newegg with free shipping.


Hey you got a link?


----------



## Kand

There. It's all fully installed. Man this thing is SILENT. Compared to the 120cfm fans in my old Antec 300 though.









Even with that, it does just as good a job at temperatures compared my configuration in that cramped 300 with leafblower fans. Though one thing.

Hard drive trays.

HOW THE HELL DO THEY WORK. I've already ripped one of the rubber nibs!

ps.

Any suggestions, other than eventually getting rid of that Intel stock HSF?

Also. New Phantoms come with one port USB 3.0 and the other 2.0 on the top panel.


----------



## chinesethunda

dammit i want that usb3.0 lol o well i would suggest getting rid of the smaller hdd cage for better air flow, put fans EVERYWHERE and uh... yeah


----------



## Phry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;14615561*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There. It's all fully installed. Man this thing is SILENT. Compared to the 120cfm fans in my old Antec 300 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with that, it does just as good a job at temperatures compared my configuration in that cramped 300 with leafblower fans. Though one thing.
> 
> Hard drive trays.
> 
> HOW THE HELL DO THEY WORK. I've already ripped one of the rubber nibs!
> 
> ps.
> 
> Any suggestions, other than eventually getting rid of that Intel stock HSF?
> 
> Also. New Phantoms come with one port USB 3.0 and the other 2.0 on the top panel.


Not 100% sure on how the Hard Drive trays work. But the way I did it was I just put 2 thingies on the HDD, then I kinda of shoved it into the tray. It comes with 4 but it's not necessary to use all 4. Shove it in there, then slide it into place... Sounds pretty hot right?


----------



## chinesethunda

you push the metal holding things out from the inside, and the put your hdd in it, put the metal things back into the hdd screw holes, and put it in the cage...


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


you push the metal holding things out from the inside, and the put your hdd in it, put the metal things back into the hdd screw holes, and put it in the cage...


It sounds complicated as it's putting on the lotion.


----------



## chinesethunda

its super complicated, needs a lot of lotion and requires handling with care =D


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14615210*
> Hey you got a link?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170007


----------



## chinesethunda

looks nice, kinda tempted lol modular PSU is so nice, how much would it be to sleeve cables? like a total estimate, from the tools to sleeves, rough estimate anyone?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


looks nice, kinda tempted lol modular PSU is so nice, how much would it be to sleeve cables? like a total estimate, from the tools to sleeves, rough estimate anyone?


Well sleeving is dirt cheap, like 30cents a foot. The tools are the expensive part. You can contact ftwpc.com and they can actually tell you the exact amount of sleeving you would need for your PSU. They are awesome over there.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay, so i figured sleeving is cheap, so i guess a rough estimate of the tools i would need is the more important part, i kinda want to see if i have the budget for it before i start lol


----------



## LPRaver89

http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving...tion-tool.html

http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving...tion-tool.html

Plus a lighter to melt your heat shrink. So like $30 on tools.


----------



## Nayoka

It would be around $40-$50 for quality sleeving for your whole psu. The tools, like thunda said, would be the expensive part. I use a paperclip but it's way easier with tools.

edit: just now noticed my iphone typed fleecing and not sleeving haha. my bad


----------



## Kand

Can this work with a 4 pin PSU and a 4 pin motherboard? :I


----------



## willtron3000

Has anyone modded their HDD cage to get a cleaner airflow through it? Like place a HDD on the top tray then remove the bottom ones and cut a cleaner line through for the air and removed the smaller HDD cage behind it and placed an intake fan on the floor there, would that work at all?


----------



## chinesethunda

Thanks raver for the links, I will look into it and maybe try my hand at sleeving.

As for cleaner air through the HDD cage, I think most people removed the smaller HDD cage, some people (mostly for a 240 rad on the bottom) removed the big hdd cage and replaced it with the small hdd cage upside down


----------



## Kand

Have a picture. I wish, however, it had 2 instead of just one.


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*











Have a picture. I wish, however, it had 2 instead of just one.


Did you add usb 3, or are they coming with it now?


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;14623656*
> Did you add usb 3, or are they coming with it now?


Newer Phantoms ship with USB 3 now.


----------



## chinesethunda

would it be possible to replace the usb hub with a new one if i had a new phantom case?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14623885*
> would it be possible to replace the usb hub with a new one if i had a new phantom case?


Yes easily, you might try just asking for one?


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14624431*
> Yes easily, you might try just asking for one?


I´ve just emailed them, and hope for a reply soon








included the picture that was posted in here to show the usb3.


----------



## chinesethunda

yea i was thinking about it too


----------



## clickhere.exe

Is it an internal header or plug in cable?


----------



## GreddarN

Hi all Phantom owners! , i've looked at this thread for a few times and decided to join this forum. I have a Black Phantom Case with Bitfenix 200mm LED and 2 revoltec 120mm LED fans on the side (all blue ones). On the front i got a 1 120mm revoltec fan which also is a blue LED fan. I searched around like a mad man to find NZXT's 200mm LED fans here in Sweden, i found 1 place that ordered them for me







so i got 2 200mm ones with LED!

Right now im currently waiting on 2 Enermax apollish vegas fans for the side of my case, i'll also try to mod a few fans into the case







, i really love to fix stuff with computer Cases when i can so Phantom is a dream coming true!

I'll promise to upload some pictures next week !

Cheers !/ GreddarN


----------



## somebodysb2

I see a couple of you have removed the door on your Phantom's, is it held on by screws or something? Ordered a black Phantom on monday and it should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;14626102*
> Is it an internal header or plug in cable?


Good question...that may make me think twice about wanting one. Don't need any stray wires just running though my case.

Edit:
somebodysb2-Its held in by a little plastic tab top and bottom. You just take the front panel off remove this little 90degree bend of plastic at the top by taking out one screw and it comes right out.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14629123*
> somebodysb2-Its held in by a little plastic tab top and bottom. You just take the front panel off remove this little 90degree bend of plastic at the top by taking out one screw and it comes right out.


I will be able to install it back on correct?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14629156*
> I will be able to install it back on correct?


Oh yeah, I've had mine on and off. If you want to wait a sec I'll post up some pics...


----------



## somebodysb2

Thank you kind sir


----------



## num1son

I lied two screws:








































Just open the door after you remove the screws and pull gently forward on the top piece, it will slide out.

*EDIT*:
Espro- Made a quick door removal guide while I was at it. FAQ?

NZXT Phantom Door Removal Guide


----------



## chinesethunda

nice, i like the looks of my door, but i have it open all the time cuz i have a fan behind it


----------



## xTristinx

Hey i have a question, does anyone know if i could fit a corsair h100 in here . i was thinking i couldnt because of the heatsink on my mobo but if anyone hhas any insight on this any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Yes it does


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah it will


----------



## boontje3

yust got my asus 6950 in the mail 
but im stuck whit the choise of my wc cooler for it
How can I tell if my video card is a reference or non-reference card is?

this is the card i have bought http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/A...1GD5/#download

can some one help me? 
ill upload some update pic of my nzxt when i got my camera


----------



## chinesethunda

its non reference as it exhausts into the case as well


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14632574*
> its non reference as it exhausts into the case as well


Thanks for the help I really apriciated it
Now I can go looking for a good wc cover for it becouse the fans that came whit it
are realy loud en screaming when playing a game


----------



## k.3nny

There are NO watercooling blocks for the DCII graphic cards.


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14638935*
> There are NO watercooling blocks for the DCII graphic cards.


I like this piece less
Thanks for this to know
saves me a lot of searching to full block
ill think gone rechange it for a outher one so i can get wc block

any recommending for a good ati card?or schould i stick whit a nvidea?

updated pics
ttp://[URL=http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3149/10082011118.jpg%5B/IMG]img594.imageshack.us/img594/3149/10082011118.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

[IMG alt="15082011130.jpg"]http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2729/15082011130.jpg

[URL=http://http//img195.imageshack.us/img195/1168/img0212jg.jpg%5B/IMG]http://http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/1168/img0212jg.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

[IMG][URL=http://http//img684.imageshack.us/img684/2729/15082011130.jpg%5B/IMG]http://http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2729/15082011130.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## k.3nny

Watch my project log for more Phantom sleekness







!









Shoes specially bought for gamescon







!


----------



## somebodysb2

Does anyone know any other 200mm fans that can fit in the Phantom other than NZXT's? Having a hard time trying to find them in my area.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys trying to figure out what fan controller can fit in the 5.25 bays of the phantom. It seems the door will hit just about anything. Going water cooling so I have a bunch of rad fans I want to control. I bought the NZXT Sentry 2 because it is a touch screen and every post I read is how it sucks and the fans make a weird noise when hooked up to it.

Everyone recommended a couple sunbeam models for cheap controllers but they look like the knobs will hit the door.


----------



## GreddarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Hey guys trying to figure out what fan controller can fit in the 5.25 bays of the phantom. It seems the door will hit just about anything. Going water cooling so I have a bunch of rad fans I want to control. I bought the NZXT Sentry 2 because it is a touch screen and every post I read is how it sucks and the fans make a weird noise when hooked up to it.

Everyone recommended a couple sunbeam models for cheap controllers but they look like the knobs will hit the door.


Arent there any cheap cheap NZXTFan controllers?

NZXT sentry 2 is pretty cheap :S , well atlest in Sweden.


----------



## chinesethunda

what wrong with the phantoms controller?


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Looking at the pics here, I am starting to doubt I will be able to fit 2x 3 Slot GPU's in here. Anyone have any luck with this. Running ASUS p8p67 Pro.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*


Looking at the pics here, I am starting to doubt I will be able to fit 2x 3 Slot GPU's in here. Anyone have any luck with this. Running ASUS p8p67 Pro.


You should be able to fit 2 three slot Gpu's. As long as you don't want to anything else in there. Also the bottom card will come about a half inch away from the PSU. Luckily you can mount your PSU to intak from the bottom.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*


Looking at the pics here, I am starting to doubt I will be able to fit 2x 3 Slot GPU's in here. Anyone have any luck with this. Running ASUS p8p67 Pro.


it fits, But realy depend on the lay-out of the motherboard.


----------



## chinesethunda

is that your rig kenny? its not all fancy and stuff


----------



## kpnamja

Hey guys I just scratched my Phantom side its not a very big scratch but there are two 1 cm long scratches only about half a cm tall for both. It was from my chair... =_= was going to add another desk so that I could place my phantom on the desk, but now its too late. Anyone know any kind of paint that would be able to fix this little scratch and look nice. I have the NZXT newegg black and orange trim case.


----------



## White Phantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14639612*
> Watch my project log for more Phantom sleekness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes specially bought for gamescon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I like the color scheme, but not a fan of flipping the case, you got a link for the log so i can see more details of the build?


----------



## num1son

K3nnys log.


----------



## chinesethunda

its unique to say the least


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpnamja;14644506*
> Hey guys I just scratched my Phantom side its not a very big scratch but there are two 1 cm long scratches only about half a cm tall for both. It was from my chair... =_= was going to add another desk so that I could place my phantom on the desk, but now its too late. Anyone know any kind of paint that would be able to fix this little scratch and look nice. I have the NZXT newegg black and orange trim case.


Nail polish or black testors model paint.

or the paint things from automotive stores to fill in scratches on autos


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

My newest mod


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14648369*
> My newest mod


How's the airflow on that?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Excellent.


----------



## num1son

Congrats!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14648369*
> My newest mod


When it's stressed, does it make a whining sound, like from a coil.

; kidding aside, congrats.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

His cooling leaves the processor running warm. Lol

Thanks guys.


----------



## Nayoka

congrats man


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;14625111*
> I´ve just emailed them, and hope for a reply soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> included the picture that was posted in here to show the usb3.


Just got a reply from them, and they wrote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NZXT*
> Dear NZXT Customer,
> 
> Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our
> facility. Thank you for your patience.


Heres for hoping that they do ship the usb 3 version


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14648576*
> His cooling leaves the processor running warm. Lol
> 
> Thanks guys.


Congrats







!!!!


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;14649487*
> Just got a reply from them, and they wrote
> 
> Heres for hoping that they do ship the usb 3 version


I talked to Retell and he said they don't make a hub with usb3 yet. Hmm I'm very confused.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14649534*
> I talked to Retell and he said they don't make a hub with usb3 yet. Hmm I'm very confused.


we will see what I recive xD tho I think its getting shipped from the US, so it takes like 3 weeks untill I recive it.


----------



## kpnamja

I talked to NZXT and I asked for a Top 200mm fan, 120mm front intake fan, and a USB hub since one of my usb isnt working. Today I got the package and it only came with the USB hub, do they not give out fans any more?


----------



## chinesethunda

they do, i had gotten mine a month ago i think, but i haven't gotten a response yet regarding the usb hub tho


----------



## kpnamja

You think i should send another email asking for fans?


----------



## adrian0729

This or Lancool PC-k63?
im expecting biased ones.








please explain.

TIA


----------



## kpnamja

They are both pretty good cases, but if your not going to water cool your system. I think you should get the Phantom NZXT since it has a lot of options for placing additional fans. In reality its up to your needs so one case may better fit your needs then mine or someone elses.

EDIT: Also the Phantom NZXT is a full tower case while the Lancool PC-k63 is a mid tower case.


----------



## adrian0729

I'm leaning more on the k-63, because it offers usb 3.0 and has large space for the video cards with its removable cage..

BUT, i like the appearance of the phantom,

Maybe i'll buy a case in october and hoping for prices to be cheaper.


----------



## Nayoka

most motherboards have usb 3.0 and you probably don't have a whole lot of 3.0 stuff anyways. the phantom is a full tower and has a TON of room for any card. I stick to full towers for this reason.


----------



## adrian0729

But many say that Phantom is just full of plastic. I wonder if the color will wear when it gets old


----------



## Nayoka

the top and front are plastic but that's it. mostly aesthetic. they are around the same price and you get a lot more room for components and better at air coolling with the phantom.


----------



## adrian0729

thanks. but my mind is still on k63. enough room for upgrades.









EDIT: also, nh-d14 makes the 200mm fan useless. but k63 does the job well and an acrylic side


----------



## num1son

Sounds like you made your decision...before.


----------



## adrian0729

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Sounds like you made your decision...before.


yep, just clearing up my mind clutters


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adrian0729*


But many say that Phantom is just full of plastic. I wonder if the color will wear when it gets old


im pretty sure that the plastic colour won't wear when it gets old. And the plastic that the phantom uses i think it's not ordinary plastic it has a name it durable. i'm more aware the side panels getting scratched i already scratched the corners, im not saying that the sides should be plastic but, to see the freaken corners scratched it irritates me a lot, and it not that you could retouch it because i think the problem is when i open the sides this happen :S

i can assure that the phantom plastic is much durable than other cases.
And if you searching a good case full metal case try a lian li they have some stylish and clean cases, just a suggestion


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i would like to ask if someone has an illustration of the side panel as in a template, im thinking of making a window









what do you think a transparent black window, in my mind i already had it planned how at least should look. i am going with a black transparent window just because i don't want to see the interior but only when there is lighting in the case you could see the interior, a bit confusing. hopefully i will make that effect XD


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian0729;14650170*
> I'm leaning more on the k-63, because it offers usb 3.0 and has large space for the video cards with its removable cage..
> 
> BUT, i like the appearance of the phantom,
> 
> Maybe i'll buy a case in october and hoping for prices to be cheaper.


The new phantoms have a 3.0 header.


----------



## chinesethunda

the new phantom has a usb3 header, also coolers do not make the side 200mm fan useless, if you're innovative, you can put the 200mm fan on the outside, take off the mesh and mount it on the outside of the case, which is what I did, i swapped the original LED fan and put it on the side so it lights up, i personally think it looks better, but some people like sleek, so... whatever lol but the size on the phantom is a plus for me, and I have a bunch of fans in it lol


----------



## lightsout

Got my watercooling in, 360 rad in the top and RS240 in the bottom, how's it look?

Love this case btw, I need to get my white extensions. A cooler looking drain setup, but still for my first loop I am very happy.


----------



## chinesethunda

do you have 2 pumps? why not have 2 separate loops, one for the GPU and one for the CPU? just curious


----------



## LPRaver89

Just ordered my extensions....damn you all for talking about them cause i just needed them after looking at my rigs wiring. Bought the 24 pin, 8 pin, and the 6 pin extensions. They were nicely priced on amazon all 3 for $24.


----------



## LPRaver89

Looks good lightsout. I thought about getting black tubing for mine but it made me nervous that you cant see the liquid or bubbles... Did you have that problem when bleeding your lines?


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14535691*
> Hey guys, I'm going to be doing up the FAQ section finally and could use your help!
> 
> I will be doing them one by one so we'll start with:
> 
> *CPU Cooler & Side Panel Interference*
> 
> Can someone post/link/write up some information regarding this topic.
> 
> Much thanks in advance!


Noctua NH-U12DX 1366 doesn't fit with the NZXT fan.

Solution: tape side panel closed


----------



## adrian0729

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14652838*
> The new phantoms have a 3.0 header.


When it will release?

cannot reply fast because of time difference


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian0729;14656842*
> When it will release?
> 
> cannot reply fast because of time difference


Its out. Someone the other day just posted pics of his new case and it had a 3.0 on the top.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14654733*
> do you have 2 pumps? why not have 2 separate loops, one for the GPU and one for the CPU? just curious


No I have one pump if you are looking at the "T" thats just a drain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14655173*
> Looks good lightsout. I thought about getting black tubing for mine but it made me nervous that you cant see the liquid or bubbles... Did you have that problem when bleeding your lines?


Um I didn't bleed anything, just filled it up and ran it. What should I do?


----------



## LPRaver89

You want to open the rez by unscrewing the little black cap. Being very careful you want to tilt your system with the pump on. Tilt it a couple of ways and after a little bit you should get the air out. This way all the air pockets will work their way out of your lines. If you leave the bubbles your cooling performance is not as good.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14657563*
> You want to open the rez by unscrewing the little black cap. Being very careful you want to tilt your system with the pump on. Tilt it a couple of ways and after a little bit you should get the air out. This way all the air pockets will work their way out of your lines. If you leave the bubbles your cooling performance is not as good.


Yah thats the hard thing about non clear tubes. Thanks a lot for the tip.


----------



## P3G4SU5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpnamja;14649782*
> I talked to NZXT and I asked for a Top 200mm fan, 120mm front intake fan, and a USB hub since one of my usb isnt working. Today I got the package and it only came with the USB hub, do they not give out fans any more?


Regarding this - they no longer give out free fans any more. I received the following response when asking about it:

_"Hey, after talking to the higher ups, I have discovered we are no longer doing this. Before we were giving the fans away because they were not available for purchase. However, you can now purchase them from our store."_

Therefore it may be possible to get a USB hub replacement for free until they become available in the NZXT store... I'd ask myself but I feel kinda bad asking the guy again whether they're giving out free stuff







Maybe someone else can give it a go and report back with findings?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14658238*
> Yah thats the hard thing about non clear tubes. Thanks a lot for the tip.


Yeah that was what i figured. Plus with you having two rads im sure there is plenty of air trapped in your loop if you didnt bleed it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14658425*
> Yeah that was what i figured. Plus with you having two rads im sure there is plenty of air trapped in your loop if you didnt bleed it.


So do I put it at an anngle and hold it there for a while? For how long?


----------



## RojoNinja

My replacement part came yesterday, and I now have both panels with working spring loaded center thumb screws, yay!


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adrian0729*


When it will release?

cannot reply fast because of time difference




















That would be me. And on the box, it actually lists 2x USB 2.0 ports. So, this is pretty much a surprise.


----------



## adrian0729

nice, so ill check the case before buying it?


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adrian0729*


nice, so ill check the case before buying it?


If you can.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3G4SU5;14658292*
> Regarding this - they no longer give out free fans any more. I received the following response when asking about it:
> 
> _"Hey, after talking to the higher ups, I have discovered we are no longer doing this. Before we were giving the fans away because they were not available for purchase. However, you can now purchase them from our store."_
> 
> Therefore it may be possible to get a USB hub replacement for free until they become available in the NZXT store... I'd ask myself but I feel kinda bad asking the guy again whether they're giving out free stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else can give it a go and report back with findings?


Well to be bloody honest, I think it´s a crap move to want stuff like fans for free.
Replacement parts is fine, so if one fan broke sure get it replaced for free.
but it isn´t okay simply because one don´t want to spend the cash for more fans.

the usb3 header would count as a replacement part, since it is now included in new buy´s.

IMO


----------



## adrian0729

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


If you can.


I am usually a walk-in buyer, so I can persuade the staff to check the case before buying


----------



## FatKing

Hi everybody, I want to show you my new but also my first computer (home build).
The side window is not perfect but ill can fix it later, also the glass is a bit scratched because it is a cheap glass.

So what do you think of this ?

You can see all the pictures *HERE*


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

did someone replaced nzxt parts with nzxt in europe?


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatKing*


Hi everybody, I want to show you my new but also my first computer (home build).
The side window is not perfect but ill can fix it later, also the glass is a bit scratched because it is a cheap glass.

So what do you think of this ?

You can see all the pictures *HERE*


You could try padding the edges on your window cutout with some rubber or window sealant just to make it look even, but that's just me.


----------



## FatKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


You could try padding the edges on your window cutout with some rubber or window sealant just to make it look even, but that's just me.


I will


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


So do I put it at an anngle and hold it there for a while? For how long?


Just a couple seconds. You can wiggle it a little bit you really just want to coax the air pockets into the rez so they can escape.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Just a couple seconds. You can wiggle it a little bit you really just want to coax the air pockets into the rez so they can escape.


So are we talking big bubbles or even the tiny ones that look like bubbles in 7up?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14663115*
> So are we talking big bubbles or even the tiny ones that look like bubbles in 7up?


Big bubbles. Those littles ones will work their way out on their own.


----------



## chinesethunda

you could always tap it a little with your fingernails just to shake them out, just a light few taps, I haven't gotten a response from them about the USB header, should I email them again? and what should I say?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14664305*
> you could always tap it a little with your fingernails just to shake them out, just a light few taps, I haven't gotten a response from them about the USB header, should I email them again? and what should I say?


Oh btw I emailed them and they are sending me a replacement usb/power panel. Hopefully it will be usb3.0!


----------



## chinesethunda

what did you write? i haven't gotten a response yet, Oh also where would I put a h100 in the case?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14664801*
> what did you write? i haven't gotten a response yet, Oh also where would I put a h100 in the case?


Well...







that's a secret. Definitely in the top of the case. No modding necessary there.


----------



## gibonez

I just finished installing a cm essential 140mm fan on the front, and a nzxt performance 200mm fan on the top. I installed the second 200mm fan as an intake fan and my temps appear to be higher now :/ Should I try it as an exhaust fan and see if my temps drop.

Cpu temps appear lower, gpu temps appear higher then usual. Max temp was 88 c on my gpu.


----------



## chinesethunda

i know at the top, but can i keep the 200mm fans or how would the setup be?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibonez;14664947*
> I just finished installing a cm essential 140mm fan on the front, and a nzxt performance 200mm fan on the top. I installed the second 200mm fan as an intake fan and my temps appear to be higher now :/ Should I try it as an exhaust fan and see if my temps drop.
> 
> Cpu temps appear lower, gpu temps appear higher then usual. Max temp was 88 c on my gpu.


Fill in your sig rig so we can easier see what you got going on.

Try flipping that fan the other way. I would say that you obviously had some better flow going with exhaust up top. Got the side fan? That will make a difference to your GPU. The 140 is set as intake right?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14664997*
> i know at the top, but can i keep the 200mm fans or how would the setup be?


Ahh well espro has the 200's in there still. He uses them as the fans for the exhaust side of the rad. Only use them going that way if you have the side fan and back fan as intake. I wonder if you can have the 200's and have separate 120mm push/pull fans? Thought's espro?


----------



## chinesethunda

thing is, is faster air, like 120mm blademasters better for cooling or slower air like the 200mm better for cooling?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14665062*
> thing is, is faster air, like 120mm blademasters better for cooling or slower air like the 200mm better for cooling?


No high RPM fans would definitely be better for a thin rad like that. So the 200's would not be advised. However, I would still want them if they could fit along with push/pull 4x 120s.


----------



## chinesethunda

but how would that work? push pull 120s underneath the 200mm? wouldn't the slow 200mm fans hinder the air flow?


----------



## gibonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14665018*
> Fill in your sig rig so we can easier see what you got going on.
> 
> Try flipping that fan the other way. I would say that you obviously had some better flow going with exhaust up top. Got the side fan? That will make a difference to your GPU. The 140 is set as intake right?


No side fan until I can find one that is thin enough to mount or find some way to mount the fan externally.

140mm fan is set to intake.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14665176*
> but how would that work? push pull 120s underneath the 200mm? wouldn't the slow 200mm fans hinder the air flow?


I was thinking about that and the only real reason to keep the 200's is for exhaust. So if you were keeping them I would set the 120's to exhaust out top. I don't think the larger fans would hinder the exhaust. They move larger amounts of air just not at very high speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibonez;14665210*
> No side fan until I can find one that is thin enough to mount or find some way to mount the fan externally.
> 
> 140mm fan is set to intake.


Well I would just try switching that new fan around and that should reverse any ill effects it was causing.


----------



## gibonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14665296*
> I was thinking about that and the only real reason to keep the 200's is for exhaust. So if you were keeping them I would set the 120's to exhaust out top. I don't think the larger fans would hinder the exhaust. They move larger amounts of air just not at very high speeds.
> 
> Well I would just try switching that new fan around and that should reverse any ill effects it was causing.


Hmmm I set it up as an exhaust fan and the temps rose 2 degrees.

Guess I will just keep it as an intake.

87c for my slightly overclocked gpu under load isnt that bad is it ?


----------



## chinesethunda

that's not that bad, its a little high if its idle though
I guess I was convinced by a fellow OCNer to not get the H100, not much need and it's performance is not worth the price. I guess I'll just stick with my 212+ for now lol and just mess around with that, see the optimal performance with that


----------



## num1son

It's kinda high for a non reference card. Try switching your other fan to intake too. It doesn't make any sense though that having them as exhaust is giving you higher temps than with just one fan. Have your ambients changed any?


----------



## LPRaver89

I think it could be the interference you are causing by having one exhaust and one intake. Both top fans should be exhaust. 200mm fans move a lot of air and hot air rises so all you are doing is blowing it back down into your case making it hard for warm air to escape.


----------



## num1son

You can have two as intake, you just need to have a way for the air to exhaust. The hot air rises thing was tested and proven to be negligible in helping to cool your case. The most important thing is that you have a good flow of air. You are trying to get the air away from your components as quickly as possible.


----------



## chinesethunda

if you get the 212+ i would try top front intake and rear top exhaust, but definitely have your side as intake


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14667101*
> if you get the 212+ i would try top front intake and rear top exhaust, but definitely have your side as intake


I think the only way to go on air is front and side intake rear and top exhaust.


----------



## Drugz

where can i find custom side panel designs for this case ? ill be buying the case next month along with my new build, and i would like to send the sidepanel to my friends modding shop, thanks in advance


----------



## ggoodd

i really wanna get the red one, ive been eying them for some time online, just how much bigger are they than a antec 900? ive seen pictures of the phantom, but i cant find anything where it shows it next to a 900.

thanks


----------



## num1son

I have both, but I'm not home. I'll take a picture later if you still need it. And they are much bigger, waay nicer.


----------



## ggoodd

a picture would be excellent, i havent seen one in person, and i really wanna ditch my 900, id be ording off the net, and would love to see a picture, especially beside a 900.

thank you!


----------



## num1son

Here you go:

























I guess I shouldn't say its huge compared to it, but the interior is so much roomier. I think of the 900 in the same category as a prebuilt BB computer case now. The fit and finish of the Phantom is that much better.


----------



## ggoodd

man that is a thing of beauty, thank you for the pics


----------



## chinesethunda

that does look good, also, if your 212+ clears the front top fan, its quite effective to make the top front intake and the rear exhaust for better temps


----------



## -Id-

Ok so if I buy this case, and wish to purchase its 200 mm side and top fans. What are my options for a CPU cooler?

Its for i5 2500k. My previous top choices where Silver Arrow, and H80 but I hear there are problems with dimensions.


----------



## RAMP4NT

Hey guys, registered to post in this thread







Been lurking for quite some time reading this thread to find the answer to a question, but its 471 pages :O So, is it possible to mount a Corsair H50 to the read exhaust fan as well as the optional 200mm side fan? I realize it's probably been addressed, but the thread is sooo long haha. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tweedle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14670226*
> Ok so if I buy this case, and wish to purchase its 200 mm side and top fans. What are my options for a CPU cooler?
> 
> Its for i5 2500k. My previous top choices where Silver Arrow, and H80 but I hear there are problems with dimensions.


I also have a 2500k and am getting my Phantom tomorrow. I have a Hyper 212+ and using this guide at http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/33818-nzxt-phantom-how-to-fit-200mm-fan-on-sidepanel-with-nh-d14-no-modding-req/ I think I will make it work! The guide is for a NH-D14 which is supposedly 160mm in height. The 212+ is 158.5mm and the Silver Arrow is also 160mm according to Thermalright's website. You should be ok but it's a really tight squeeze!


----------



## -Id-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweedle;14670358*
> I also have a 2500k and am getting my Phantom tomorrow. I have a Hyper 212+ and using this guide at http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/33818-nzxt-phantom-how-to-fit-200mm-fan-on-sidepanel-with-nh-d14-no-modding-req/ I think I will make it work! The guide is for a NH-D14 which is supposedly 160mm in height. The 212+ is 158.5mm and the Silver Arrow is also 160mm according to Thermalright's website. You should be ok but it's a really tight squeeze!


sweet find!


----------



## Tweedle

you can also just mount the fan on the outside of the case but it is a little uglier!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAMP4NT;14670296*
> Hey guys, registered to post in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been lurking for quite some time reading this thread to find the answer to a question, but its 471 pages :O So, is it possible to mount a Corsair H50 to the read exhaust fan as well as the optional 200mm side fan? I realize it's probably been addressed, but the thread is sooo long haha. Thanks in advance.


nope. will not fit due to the tubes off the h50. I would just nab a rasa kit instead of the h50. It will work out much better that way.


----------



## RAMP4NT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


nope. will not fit due to the tubes off the h50. I would just nab a rasa kit instead of the h50. It will work out much better that way.


Would a Rasa kit provide any trouble to someone without and WC experience? And performance wise is it on par? Better? I was actually considering creating a bracket to mount a h50 where the 2nd top 200mm fan would go, and I noticed a drawing deep within this monstrous thread. If the kit takes lots of study time, I might go that route.


----------



## LPRaver89

The rasa kit is super easy and better performance than the h50.


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


The rasa kit is super easy and better performance than the h50.


However, Rasa won't replace all your parts like Corsair would in the event of a leak.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


However, Rasa won't replace all your parts like Corsair would in the event of a leak.


I wouldn't want a leak happening in the first place. 9 times out of 10, a properly installed full on WC leak will not leak, it's usually user error.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14673220*
> I wouldn't want a leak happening in the first place. 9 times out of 10, a properly installed full on WC leak will not leak, it's usually user error.


Exactly. I have installed four loops so far and they keep getting better and better. All with no leaks. I've had better temps with my loops then I did my h50.


----------



## RAMP4NT

Well, looks like I'll study up on the Rasa kit then. Thanks for the help guys. Also, what are the chances of installing a H100 on top? I just appreciate the reliability/warranty of Corsair products a lot







but if not then Rasa it is.

EDIT: my issue with the H100 is, will it fit up top in a push pull with the 2 200mm fans up top and not hit the RAM/Heatsinks on the mobo? Cause it says that it fits on the first page, but is that just without the push/pull?


----------



## Tweedle

I got my Phantom today! This case is crazy beautiful I can't even play games cause all I want to do is look at it! Very happy with results especially cable management probably best job I've ever done especially with a non-modular power supply. Pictures! Got a NZXT 200mm Performance Fan, Antec 120mm Tri-Cool Blue LED and Xigmatek CLF 200 Blue LED as optional fans!


----------



## LPRaver89

Welcome to the family!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAMP4NT;14677338*
> Well, looks like I'll study up on the Rasa kit then. Thanks for the help guys. Also, what are the chances of installing a H100 on top? I just appreciate the reliability/warranty of Corsair products a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if not then Rasa it is.
> 
> EDIT: my issue with the H100 is, will it fit up top in a push pull with the 2 200mm fans up top and not hit the RAM/Heatsinks on the mobo? Cause it says that it fits on the first page, but is that just without the push/pull?


I dont see why not, but the 200mm fans are not going to help out that well either. You will need some good fans to help out with the cooling. I would nab a Rasa kit with different tubing and some nice yate loons fans or If you got them money grab some Gentle typhoons AP-15's.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweedle;14677956*
> I got my Phantom today! This case is crazy beautiful I can't even play games cause all I want to do is look at it! Very happy with results especially cable management probably best job I've ever done especially with a non-modular power supply. Pictures! Got a NZXT 200mm Performance Fan, Antec 120mm Tri-Cool Blue LED and Xigmatek CLF 200 Blue LED as optional fans!


Not USB 3.0.


----------



## Tweedle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;14678816*
> Not USB 3.0.


I wondered that too but I figured it wasn't a new shipment or anything to Microcenter. The box was super dusty. Oh wells my motherboard comes with 2 USB 3.0's anyway that I haven't touched no biggy to me.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Finished my Phantom build over the weekend. I sold my previous desktop (built in a Lancool K63) on, and replaced it with this:










Love the case - it's well-designed and finished and there's a _ton_ of room in there. Now I just need to figure out how I want to mod it.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;14679840*
> Finished my Phantom build over the weekend. I sold my previous desktop (built in a Lancool K63) on, and replaced it with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the case - it's well-designed and finished and there's a _ton_ of room in there. Now I just need to figure out how I want to mod it.


Your GTX 570 looks a little bit heavy at the end. You might want to prop it up with something.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;14680064*
> Your GTX 570 looks a little bit heavy at the end. You might want to prop it up with something.


Yea - it worries me a little (even though I have no plans to move it, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue), and I may fabricate a bracket to prop it up - the holes left from the removal of the secondary HDD bay look like likely mounting points.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy;14680203*
> Yea - it worries me a little (even though I have no plans to move it, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue), and I may fabricate a bracket to prop it up - the holes left from the removal of the secondary HDD bay look like likely mounting points.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzmAtPfFhEQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## -Id-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14670226*
> Ok so if I buy this case, and wish to purchase its 200 mm side and top fans. What are my options for a CPU cooler?
> 
> Its for i5 2500k. My previous top choices where Silver Arrow, and H80 but I hear there are problems with dimensions.


Yoooo!!!! Just to be on the safe side, and open to options.

I still want to know what my alternatives are to the Silver Arrow/H80.

Otherwise, I fall back to my primary case choice. The HAF 922.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14680718*
> Yoooo!!!! Just to be on the safe side, and open to options.
> 
> I still want to know what my alternatives are to the Silver Arrow/H80.
> 
> Otherwise, I fall back to my primary case choice. The HAF 922.


I don't know how the h80 compares to the H70 and 50, but those both fit in the drive bays with the side fan. Other wise you can mount them in the back and use only one screw and some wire (through the mesh) to mount the side fan kinda turned down so it doesn't hit the rad/tubes. That's what I did for a while and it worked just fine.









Edit:
Who's just on here waiting for Deus Ex: Human Revolution to release on steam like me!?


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;14680248*


Holy crap, I had no idea such a thing existed, and one is now making it's way to me from Newegg.

Rep++

While I wait for it to arrive, I put together a support using an old 5.25" blank, some 2x sided tape and my Dremel. It's not the most elegant solution, but it works:


----------



## DragonCypher

More elegant than what I have propping up my cards in the phantom..

Between the RX240 rad on the bottom and the lower graphics card is a 5mm drill bit standing on end, and between the upper and lower graphics card is the 24 pin psu jumper plug wedged sideways that came with the XSPC Rasa kit.
I'm planning to make up some backplates in CAD to give them more rigidity and perhaps a side panel to bolt the backplates together.


----------



## gre3nham

Out of curiosity has anyone tried mounting two double thick Rads down the bottom of the case, pulling air through the left side panel mesh and pushing it out through the other side? I dont particularly have the money to do it myself at the moment, but I was thinking about the best possible water cooling setup you could fit in the phantom and came to the conclusion that mounting two rads down the bottom would cool pretty much anything.

So, anyone tried it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gre3nham;14683213*
> Out of curiosity has anyone tried mounting two double thick Rads down the bottom of the case, pulling air through the left side panel mesh and pushing it out through the other side? I dont particularly have the money to do it myself at the moment, but I was thinking about the best possible water cooling setup you could fit in the phantom and came to the conclusion that mounting two rads down the bottom would cool pretty much anything.
> 
> So, anyone tried it?


It would work in theory, but I dont think thats its practical. its easier to add one to the bottom and one up top.


----------



## DragonCypher

What if there's already one up top?

Also rather than blowing hot air from one into the other, how about if they both blew air out the sides and there was a 140mm fan at the front of the case blowing cool air into them as their intake.


----------



## num1son

To be honest I don't think there is enough room for that idea to be practical.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Also your moving hot air from one to another, which in turn heats up the water. If you want to add 2 more rads.. add one to the bottom and one out the back.


----------



## Corgon

Today I received my Corsair H80 in the mail from Newegg (got it for 90 bucks free shipping, got here in 2 days). I installed the H80 no problem...except! I couldn't use the side 200mm fan! So, what I did, was take the existing 120mm fan, tie strapped it to the inside of the panel, then, took the 200mm fan and bolted that to the outside of the panel. I then took those filters that take up the spaces where there are no fans when you get the case stock, and tie strapped it to the side 200mm fan so that fingers don't get caught in it.

Idle temps are now at around 35, and load are just under 60. This thing is beast.


----------



## chinesethunda

i could get the H100 for 92 bucks but idk if i want it =(


----------



## LPRaver89

Go real water cooling it feels great!


----------



## -Id-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


Today I received my Corsair H80 in the mail from Newegg (got it for 90 bucks free shipping, got here in 2 days). I installed the H80 no problem...except! I couldn't use the side 200mm fan! So, what I did, was take the existing 120mm fan, tie strapped it to the inside of the panel, then, took the 200mm fan and bolted that to the outside of the panel. I then took those filters that take up the spaces where there are no fans when you get the case stock, and tie strapped it to the side 200mm fan so that fingers don't get caught in it.

Idle temps are now at around 35, and load are just under 60. This thing is beast.


Picks would be nice.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14692593*
> Picks would be nice.


I will soon. Kinda spent the rest of the day doing homework and playing l4d2.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nekym78

can i use 1 channel of phantom's controller for 3 phobya g silent 1500 rpm ?i use the fan on 900-1000 rpm


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekym78*


can i use 1 channel of phantom's controller for 3 phobya g silent 1500 rpm ?i use the fan on 900-1000 rpm


yes, with out question, but 3 fans is a max though.


----------



## num1son

Got a replacement fan controller in about 2weeks. +1 for NZXT!


----------



## LPRaver89

Got my cable extensions from nzxt today. Gotta love those sleeved cables.


----------



## LPRaver89

Num I finally caved and spent the $30 shipping and bouth the green leds for the rez.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Num I finally caved and spent the $30 shipping and bouth the green leds for the rez.


Nice! Did you ever try to find them locally?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Nice! Did you ever try to find them locally?


I looked everywhere. Seems the only way to get them would be to make them myself.


----------



## chinesethunda

.... they still haven't responded about the usb hub, should I try again?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

The Usb 3.0 one or a replacement unit?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14702950*
> I looked everywhere. Seems the only way to get them would be to make them myself.


Hrmm well I'm going go out tomorrow and see if I can't find any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14703624*
> .... they still haven't responded about the usb hub, should I try again?


No response at all?


----------



## Tweedle

I just bought 2 more Antec Tricool Blue LED fans to replace the ones on the side panel. Now I have 2 extra NZXT 120mm fans that seem really nice quality. Would it help my airflow at all if I positioned one at the bottom of the case where there's an exhaust area shooting air up and one tied in the 5.25 bay shooting air at the video card? My other fans are set up as the top 2 exhaust, back exhaust, front intake and all 3 side's as intake.

Edit: Just putting the one on the bottom of the case seems to have cooled cpu temps 3-4C and GPU temps 2-3C. I will test putting a fan in the bay area tomorrow and see results.


----------



## num1son

Update!

























Ek HF Supreme, Bitspower res, MCP350 Pump

More pics in my log!


----------



## AXiDER

Hi all,

Just got some questions about how well the NZXT Phantom would fit my build. For the past 2 years I was running he build in my sig, except with 2 x Sapphire 4890 Crossfire sandwiched against eachother as the MB design does not leave any slot gap between GPUs.

That was totally fine, but recently after the fan on one died I decided to upgrade to 2 x GTX 570 (reference cooler). When my MSI ones arrived they actually came with GTX 470 coolers attached to them, and obviously I wasn't all that happy. After contacting MSI they immediately offered to replace the cards with GTX 580 Twin Frozr IIs, which was fine by me!

These arrived a week ago, but as is well reported on forums the Twin Frozr II coolers do not like to be sandwiched together as the open cooler design means that the hot air exhaust from the lower card gets sucked into the upper card trying to cool itself with hot air. Definitely not ideal, and results in dangerously high temps.

To fix this I could put the lower GPU in the third PCIe slot on my mb, leaving a 2 slot gap between the cards instead of 0. Unfortunately this isn't possible in my Antec 902, as that makes the lower card completely cover up the PSU's instake so both the GPU and PSU starve for air.

So, I've decided to retire my Antec 902 and move up to a full tower case. The main things I need:

1) Large enough space below the motherboard for me to put the lower GTX 580 in the bottom PCIe slot on my mb, leaving a 2 slot gap between the cards while still having room for the bottom card to suck in air above the PSU.

2) Good airflow, especially to the GPUs so their open coolers are sucking in cool air instead of each other's hot exhaust. Also don't want the hot air from both the cards overheating my CPU too much (not interested in watercooling at the moment).

3) Fairly quiet fans, as the Twin Frozr II coolers are nice and quiet so I'd rather not have that ruined by a noisy case.

My preferences have come down to 2 cases:

A) CoolerMaster HAF X - fantastic GPU airflow, but I REALLY find its design ugly.
B) NZXT Phantom - best looking (affordable) case I've ever seen, I'm in love with the white one, but from the reviews it seems it isn't very good at cooling the GPUs and I need to make sure the Twin Frozr II SLi setup doesn't overheat as is quite common with them in mid-tower cases or those with bad cooling.

Can anyone comment on GPU temps for SLi / Crossfire cards that use non-reference open coolers that push hot air back into the case in the NZXT Phantom?

Cheers guys!


----------



## phelixnyc

Not sure if this question has been asked or answered but this thread is big and have looked through most of it for answer. The header HD audio cable does not reach, is there a remedy? I have seen an extension on Amazon but it does not include HD audio header.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phelixnyc;14715284*
> Not sure if this question has been asked or answered but this thread is big and have looked through most of it for answer. The header HD audio cable does not reach, is there a remedy? I have seen an extension on Amazon but it does not include HD audio header.


It should reach, mine is all the way against the rear of the case but it reaches. Maybe you need to clip the zip tie that comes stock. To get some more reach out of it?


----------



## esproductions

Looking great, all!


----------



## R.D.BID

Does anyone have both of the top 200mm fans as LED? If so, any pics would be appreciated. I tried lookin but it's a large thread.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AXiDER;14714846*
> Hi all,
> 
> 1) Large enough space below the motherboard for me to put the lower GTX 580 in the bottom PCIe slot on my mb, leaving a 2 slot gap between the cards while still having room for the bottom card to suck in air above the PSU.
> 
> 2) Good airflow, especially to the GPUs so their open coolers are sucking in cool air instead of each other's hot exhaust. Also don't want the hot air from both the cards overheating my CPU too much (not interested in watercooling at the moment).
> 
> 3) Fairly quiet fans, as the Twin Frozr II coolers are nice and quiet so I'd rather not have that ruined by a noisy case.
> 
> My preferences have come down to 2 cases:
> 
> A) CoolerMaster HAF X - fantastic GPU airflow, but I REALLY find its design ugly.
> B) NZXT Phantom - best looking (affordable) case I've ever seen, I'm in love with the white one, but from the reviews it seems it isn't very good at cooling the GPUs and I need to make sure the Twin Frozr II SLi setup doesn't overheat as is quite common with them in mid-tower cases or those with bad cooling.
> 
> Can anyone comment on GPU temps for SLi / Crossfire cards that use non-reference open coolers that push hot air back into the case in the NZXT Phantom?
> 
> Cheers guys!


1)








Hope you can see that clearly enough to decide for yourself.
2)With all the fans added the case has very good flow. The key to this would be what CPU cooler you'll be using. Not all fit with the side fan as well, and the side fan is key to good GPU cooling.
3)Built in fan controller, so the fans are as loud as you want. On high they aren't too bad. Definitely quieter ones out there, but for the money (and if you've looked around it's not a lot) they are good.

As a whole I could never do a Haf case of any kind. They all look so generic it makes me bored looking at them. Here is what I would say. If you want to stay on air go with the Phantom. If you want to do a huge WC loop with less work, (albeit originality)get the Haf.

Hope this was helpful!


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14715912*
> Does anyone have both of the top 200mm fans as LED? If so, any pics would be appreciated. I tried lookin but it's a large thread.


I have it stock, but I don't have the other 200mm fan. I'd imagine it look the same with a little more light.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AXiDER;14714846*
> Hi all,
> 
> Just got some questions about how well the NZXT Phantom would fit my build. For the past 2 years I was running he build in my sig, except with 2 x Sapphire 4890 Crossfire sandwiched against eachother as the MB design does not leave any slot gap between GPUs.
> 
> That was totally fine, but recently after the fan on one died I decided to upgrade to 2 x GTX 570 (reference cooler). When my MSI ones arrived they actually came with GTX 470 coolers attached to them, and obviously I wasn't all that happy. After contacting MSI they immediately offered to replace the cards with GTX 580 Twin Frozr IIs, which was fine by me!
> 
> These arrived a week ago, but as is well reported on forums the Twin Frozr II coolers do not like to be sandwiched together as the open cooler design means that the hot air exhaust from the lower card gets sucked into the upper card trying to cool itself with hot air. Definitely not ideal, and results in dangerously high temps.
> 
> To fix this I could put the lower GPU in the third PCIe slot on my mb, leaving a 2 slot gap between the cards instead of 0. Unfortunately this isn't possible in my Antec 902, as that makes the lower card completely cover up the PSU's instake so both the GPU and PSU starve for air.
> 
> So, I've decided to retire my Antec 902 and move up to a full tower case. The main things I need:
> 
> 1) Large enough space below the motherboard for me to put the lower GTX 580 in the bottom PCIe slot on my mb, leaving a 2 slot gap between the cards while still having room for the bottom card to suck in air above the PSU.
> 
> 2) Good airflow, especially to the GPUs so their open coolers are sucking in cool air instead of each other's hot exhaust. Also don't want the hot air from both the cards overheating my CPU too much (not interested in watercooling at the moment).
> 
> 3) Fairly quiet fans, as the Twin Frozr II coolers are nice and quiet so I'd rather not have that ruined by a noisy case.
> 
> My preferences have come down to 2 cases:
> 
> A) CoolerMaster HAF X - fantastic GPU airflow, but I REALLY find its design ugly.
> B) NZXT Phantom - best looking (affordable) case I've ever seen, I'm in love with the white one, but from the reviews it seems it isn't very good at cooling the GPUs and I need to make sure the Twin Frozr II SLi setup doesn't overheat as is quite common with them in mid-tower cases or those with bad cooling.
> 
> Can anyone comment on GPU temps for SLi / Crossfire cards that use non-reference open coolers that push hot air back into the case in the NZXT Phantom?
> 
> Cheers guys!


I havent seen my 460's get over 55c un load. This is one of the BEST cases on the market today.


----------



## AXiDER

Still debating between the Phantom (pure sexiness) and HAF X (enough airflow to stop the Twin Frozr II coolers on my SLi setup from overheating each other as they pump hot air back into the case).

Can the small side hard drive bay frame on the left be easily removed from the case, so that the air from the fan mount below it can blow up past the GPUs instead of being blocked by the frame I would not be using? Since the large side vent on the door is up too high to blow on the GPUs, my main concern is them getting a direct supply of cool air.

Also, does air from the front vent on the case (once a fan is added, I don't think the case comes with in place there?) go all the way though to the GPUs, or is it blocked by the hard drive bays?

Cheers guys! Just want to make absolutely sure of these things before I bite the bullet.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AXiDER;14719622*
> Still debating between the Phantom (pure sexiness) and HAF X (enough airflow to stop the Twin Frozr II coolers on my SLi setup from overheating each other as they pump hot air back into the case).


The phantom has enough cooling for your SLI setup. My 460's never get above 55 under full load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AXiDER;14719622*
> Can the small side hard drive bay frame on the left be easily removed from the case, so that the air from the fan mount below it can blow up past the GPUs instead of being blocked by the frame I would not be using? Since the large side vent on the door is up too high to blow on the GPUs, my main concern is them getting a direct supply of cool air.


You can remove both hard drives cages. the smaller one is about 10 screws and the bigger one is about 14 rivets. Then you can flip the smaller hd cage to mount it back on to the case. Also you can add a front fan to help the airflow into the case. Now if your talking about the side door 200mm fan. it does help cool the gpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AXiDER;14719622*
> Also, does air from the front vent on the case (once a fan is added, I don't think the case comes with in place there?) go all the way though to the GPUs, or is it blocked by the hard drive bays?


Read above for this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AXiDER;14719622*
> Cheers guys! Just want to make absolutely sure of these things before I bite the bullet.


coming from an antec 900 to this case, I will never go back. Soooo much room to do everything you want. the ability to mix and change it up for water cooling or air cooling. I would nab this case over the haf.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AXiDER;14719622*
> Still debating between the Phantom (pure sexiness) and HAF X (enough airflow to stop the Twin Frozr II coolers on my SLi setup from overheating each other as they pump hot air back into the case).
> 
> Can the small side hard drive bay frame on the left be easily removed from the case, so that the air from the fan mount below it can blow up past the GPUs instead of being blocked by the frame I would not be using? Since the large side vent on the door is up too high to blow on the GPUs, my main concern is them getting a direct supply of cool air.
> 
> Also, does air from the front vent on the case (once a fan is added, I don't think the case comes with in place there?) go all the way though to the GPUs, or is it blocked by the hard drive bays?
> 
> Cheers guys! Just want to make absolutely sure of these things before I bite the bullet.


Small cage removal is easily done. I had a fan down there myself. The air pulled in from the front does flow through the case, but as you can imagine a bit of it does get pulled out by the front HDD cage.

My old room mate has the Haf X and I can say from experience I would buy the Phantom over it again any day. It's my favorite case to ever work with.


----------



## lightsout

Also I hear the Haf X is a big time dust magnet with all the holes in it.


----------



## lightsout

Update:

Added a second gpu for crossfire and some white extensions.


----------



## chinesethunda

i like the stock fans because they have higher cfm but i put the top stock led fan on the side


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Lights, I love it. I am going to come steal it from you.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14728134*
> Lights, I love it. I am going to come steal it from you.


Not before I steal it first!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

lol, im closer to him.


----------



## GuruKast

Saw this over at the NZXT Forums..

http://www.nzxt.com/forum/showthread.php?9046-USB-3.0










If its real, lets hope they release an upgrade module!


----------



## chiefo0306

some one posted that not even 10 pages back


----------



## GuruKast

lol. i only went back like 5 or 6 pages..


----------



## LPRaver89

That is real and that original pick is from the poster on here. It seems the new cases are shipping this way.


----------



## TheFreakyJedi

hello, i have the side panel installed and i wanne know is the scynthe mugen 2 rev b will fit in the case


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

yes freaky jedi.


----------



## chinesethunda

i moved my computer to my apartment, its rediculous, increase of like 6-8C ambients results in 10+C increase


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys I am ordering my Phantom Today and completely redoing my Sig Rig to a black and white theme.Has anyone here managed to fit the XSPC Rasa Rx360 in there Phantom? I don,t mind modding the case to fit it but i was wondering if anyone actually got on to fit? If so please share with me where to start. I am held up ordering my parts do to not knowing if i can squeeze the Rx in there or i need to order the Rs360 kit.


----------



## TheFreakyJedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14734847*
> yes freaky jedi.


thanks mate


----------



## boontje3

got a new update

did little modding on my white /red one














































still working on it







when its done ill post some more pics

here a pic of my black/green one










hope you all love it so far


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;14739730*
> Hiya guys I am ordering my Phantom Today and completely redoing my Sig Rig to a black and white theme.Has anyone here managed to fit the XSPC Rasa Rx360 in there Phantom? I don,t mind modding the case to fit it but i was wondering if anyone actually got on to fit? If so please share with me where to start. I am held up ordering my parts do to not knowing if i can squeeze the Rx in there or i need to order the Rs360 kit.


Check out page 1. Also yes it does.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14742536*
> Check out page 1. Also yes it does.


This is correct, the depth of you ram will be the limiting factor in whether you can do push pull though.


----------



## Nayoka

Can you put one of the stock phantom fans in the front fan placement. The screws that came with the case aren't long enough


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14743477*
> Can you put one of the stock phantom fans in the front fan placement. The screws that came with the case aren't long enough


One of the 120's that would have been on the side panel or back? Yes you can. You're using the long black ones that are about an inch and a half or so right?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14742536*
> Check out page 1. Also yes it does.


I dont see anything on page 1 saying the RX360 will fit.I have heard the Rs will fit because its thinner but the Rx360 wont. Can anyone confirm this please.Or better yet has anyone done it?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;14744325*
> I dont see anything on page 1 saying the RX360 will fit.I have heard the Rs will fit because its thinner but the Rx360 wont. Can anyone confirm this please.Or better yet has anyone done it?


There is 2 1/2 inches from the top of my case to the ram clips with them closed. The RX 360 is 63mm which is also about 2 1/2 inches. So it should fit with fans on the top only but only two of them because the third one will be blocked by top control panels. If you want to be safe go with the RS360, if you don't mind taking out those panels and cutting the case a little to make the third fan fit get the RX. Hope this helped.


----------



## Kaged

Hi everyone, I'm somewhat new to OCN, and figured I would make my first post here, and hopefully become a Phantom Club member







. I just got done modding my Phantom to fit an Rasa RS360 kit in the top. I designed, and cut a custom bracket to bolt into the two, 200mm fan locations, to help with minimal cutting of the top. Also installed two XFX 6790's in Cross fire.

Everything but the Motherboard/cpu/ram taken out.









Water block installed

















Top of the case modified, bracket next to it.









Bracket and Radiator installed to the top









Test fitting

























Everything installed, just after leak testing








































The only thing I haven't done yet, is take pics of the case completely re-assembled, definitely on the to-do list.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14745406*
> Hi everyone, I'm somewhat new to OCN, and figured I would make my first post here, and hopefully become a Phantom Club member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just got done modding my Phantom to fit an Rasa RS360 kit in the top. I designed, and cut a custom bracket to bolt into the two, 200mm fan locations, to help with minimal cutting of the top. Also installed two XFX 6790's in Cross fire.
> The only thing I haven't done yet, is take pics of the case completely re-assembled, definitely on the to-do list.


Looking good and welcome! What did you cut your bracket out of? What fluid are you using in there?

To do list:

GPU blocks (more rad here too)
Cable sleeving

Other than that I really like it! +1


----------



## Kaged

Thank you







I'm liking your setup as well, especially what you did for you side window mod. I designed the bracket in autocad, and cut it out with a CNC plasma table, out of 16 gauge steel. 16 was very overkill, could have easily gotten away with 18-20 gauge though, but 16 was readily available so I used that. +1 back to you for your amazing looking rig









Edit: Forgot about the fluid. I'm using Feser One UV Green fluid.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14746057*
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking your setup as well, especially what you did for you side window mod. I designed the bracket in autocad, and cut it out with a CNC plasma table, out of 16 gauge steel. 16 was very overkill, could have easily gotten away with 18-20 gauge though, but 16 was readily available so I used that. +1 back to you for your amazing looking rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot about the fluid. I'm using Feser One UV Green fluid.


ever thought of making and selling those brackets? I would buy one


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14746119*
> ever thought of making and selling those brackets? I would buy one


Yes actually. That's one of the reasons I started the idea. I just wanted to make sure it worked out before I started selling them. I design the bracket without having a radiator on hand, just going off generic dimensions that I could find. It turned out pretty well, and clears everything without a problem. The only thing I had to trim was, the bottom-rear part of the fan controller, but if you put the bracket to the inside of the case you wouldn't have too. But still not that big of a deal. I may set up an ebay listing to start selling them, or just have people PM/email me if they want one.


----------



## num1son

Pm me with a quote sir!


----------



## AMC

Let me know how much it would cost as well. Thanks.


----------



## Kaged

Working on a price now


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Count me in!


----------



## Novakane

Just joined with ordering my new build! Black/Orange here i come!


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14743990*
> One of the 120's that would have been on the side panel or back? Yes you can. You're using the long black ones that are about an inch and a half or so right?


I didn't get any screws with the case that are an inch and a half in length. The longest ones I have are like maybe half an inch. Do you know what screw type it is so I can just go to home depot or something and grab a few.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka;14746977*
> I didn't get any screws with the case that are an inch and a half in length. The longest ones I have are like maybe half an inch. Do you know what screw type it is so I can just go to home depot or something and grab a few.


They are 6-32 machine screws. Probably want them to be 1.125" - 1.25" long.


----------



## Nayoka

+rep for that. thanks man.

edit: what part of wyoming you in by the way. I'm in fort collins which isn't too far at all.


----------



## Kaged

Thank you! I'm in the south western part, in Evanston. About 80 miles North East of Salt Lake City, Ut. I've been to Fort Collins a few times, mainly when I was in Laramie and needed something to do for a day.


----------



## Nayoka

ok so you are still quite a ways haha. Ya not much to do in wyoming is there.


----------



## Kaged

Not at all. That's why I build computers, and drink large quantities of alcoholic beverages. Not at the same time usually, but while gaming, I will get my drink on. Luckily SL,UT is only an hour away, so if I get too bored I can head that direction.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14747366*
> Not at all. That's why I build computers, and drink large quantities of alcoholic beverages. Not at the same time usually, but while gaming, I will get my drink on. Luckily SL,UT is only an hour away, so if I get too bored I can head that direction.


haha,. I see what you did there,


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

thats a killer job kaged. I need a bracket like that.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14747397*
> thats a killer job kaged. I need a bracket like that.


Sent you a PM


----------



## theturbofd

PM me with quote when you decide to start selling :]


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;14747395*
> haha,. I see what you did there,


Lol, that usually goes over well with people


----------



## schachi08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14747105*
> Thank you! I'm in the south western part, in Evanston. About 80 miles North East of Salt Lake City, Ut. I've been to Fort Collins a few times, mainly when I was in Laramie and needed something to do for a day.


I shall visit Wyoming from about 20th to 25th september this year. Me and my wife can't wait to see Grand Teton and Yellowstone NP. Our vacation starts on september 16th in Vancouver and ends on october 2nd. If only the 10 hour flight from Germany would not be such a bore...


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Just got my SE white and red. Please add me to the club!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT*


Just got my SE white and red. Please add me to the club!


pics please.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schachi08;14748146*
> I shall visit Wyoming from about 20th to 25th september this year. Me and my wife can't wait to see Grand Teton and Yellowstone NP. Our vacation starts on september 16th in Vancouver and ends on october 2nd. If only the 10 hour flight from Germany would not be such a bore...


That 10 hour flight would kill me. I'm not a huge fan of flying anyway. You will enjoy Yellowstone, and the Tetons I think. Very beautiful scenery up that way.


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14750354*
> pics please.


Not done yet... but here's a tease! Don't those six-pin pci-e cables look lonely?


----------



## Kaged

Looking good so far


----------



## Rowey

Your colour co-ordination is so good! looks fresh!


----------



## mybadomen

Ordered my new Phantom last night.Does that mean i am in yet?Or not till its actually in my hand?

















Here is the Build Log (Its a complete Revamp of Requiem my Sig. Rig.) :
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1104601-requiem-revamp.html

Please keep watching the log to see progress or to give any suggestions or comments. Thanks.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;14756373*
> Ordered my new Phantom last night.Does that mean i am in yet?Or not till its actually in my hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Build Log (Its a complete Revamp of Requiem my Sig. Rig.) :
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1104601-requiem-revamp.html
> 
> Please keep watching the log to see progress or to give any suggestions or comments. Thanks.


Will your Phantom be USB 3.0? I wonder.


----------



## LPRaver89

We must be doing good, I've never seen anyone so excited to join.


----------



## nekym78

Can i install Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 PRO on sidepanel ?


----------



## LPRaver89

Got my shipment in from Slovenia today!








Universal back plate from EK waterblocks. I wouldnt of thought it necessary but XSPC Rasa Kit does not come with an AMD backplate.








Green Rez LEDS


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14767090*
> I wouldnt of thought it necessary but XSPC Rasa Kit does not come with an AMD backplate.


I thought it was weird also, but I was able to use the backplate from my H70 luckily. I didn't want to use the chrome screws that were with the AMD mount, otherwise I think the stock MB backplate would have worked just fine.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14767090*
> Got my shipment in from Slovenia today!
> 
> Universal back plate from EK waterblocks. I wouldnt of thought it necessary but XSPC Rasa Kit does not come with an AMD backplate.


Nice! So worth it for the green leds? I'm going to start making some of those soon I think...


----------



## faMine

For all of the NZXT Phantom Club kids, I contacted NZXT RMA and they told me that if you send in an invoice of your original purchase, they would send you one of the new Phantom headers with USB 3.0


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine;14768414*
> For all of the NZXT Phantom Club kids, I contacted NZXT RMA and they told me that if you send in an invoice of your original purchase, they would send you one of the new Phantom headers with USB 3.0


This should be in the news. Find someone to promote this. There are many many people "turned off" by the Phantom due to lack of USB 3.0.


----------



## mybadomen

Got my new Sexy Phantom today from newegg , Unfortunately one corner of the side panel was bent and the paint was cracked . No biggie though newegg rushed a new one out right away and it will be here by Thursday latest.

Anyway here's what she's starting to look like: Complete Build Log here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1104601-requiem-revamp.html


















Tons to do still so don't mind the mess. I was just checking spacing of things.


----------



## sqrh3ad

Hey guys, building my Phantom as we speak. But I'm a little confused with the fan controller cables. Where do these plug into?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

those go into you fans 3 pin connection.


----------



## sqrh3ad

Oh wow... totally blind lol. Thanks for the help !


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Nice! So worth it for the green leds? I'm going to start making some of those soon I think...


Totally worth it i bought an extra for a future mod i have in mind.


----------



## PhantomTa2

Hey all, new member trying to find answers. One of my questions is already answered in this thread, so thank you for that







The other is a ridiculously stupid question, but I just can't figure it out. The 2 fans on the side panel that are next to the hdds......once the hdds are installed and the wires are connected, my side panel won't fit on because the wires are blocking it. Have I don't something really stupid and missed something? I've taken the hdds out and tried many different ways, even them back to front but the hdds wonh't go that way.
The case looks awesome, but at the mo I have to have it running with the side off. It's not too much of a problem, but I would prefer to have the side panel on.


----------



## mybadomen

Power supply painted ( but not sleeved yet).

Also a couple progress shots. Still waiting on the mail truck to arrive for a bunch of parts.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTa2;14774415*
> Hey all, new member trying to find answers. One of my questions is already answered in this thread, so thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is a ridiculously stupid question, but I just can't figure it out. The 2 fans on the side panel that are next to the hdds......once the hdds are installed and the wires are connected, my side panel won't fit on because the wires are blocking it. Have I don't something really stupid and missed something? I've taken the hdds out and tried many different ways, even them back to front but the hdds wonh't go that way.
> The case looks awesome, but at the mo I have to have it running with the side off. It's not too much of a problem, but I would prefer to have the side panel on.


You need to turn them. The sata power and data plug in from the right side behinde the right side panel.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTa2;14774415*
> Hey all, new member trying to find answers. One of my questions is already answered in this thread, so thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is a ridiculously stupid question, but I just can't figure it out. The 2 fans on the side panel that are next to the hdds......once the hdds are installed and the wires are connected, my side panel won't fit on because the wires are blocking it. Have I don't something really stupid and missed something? I've taken the hdds out and tried many different ways, even them back to front but the hdds wonh't go that way.
> The case looks awesome, but at the mo I have to have it running with the side off. It's not too much of a problem, but I would prefer to have the side panel on.


You could try reversing the Hdd's so the wires are in the back.


----------



## LPRaver89

So I have been contemplating a mod with some acrylic. I was curious if anyone knows a good way to get two pieces of acrylic to stick together? Is there a specific type of glue?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;14774735*
> Power supply painted ( but not sleeved yet).
> 
> Also a couple progress shots. Still waiting on the mail truck to arrive for a bunch of parts.


Amazing work on that PSU. Looks awesome! +1


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14746119*
> ever thought of making and selling those brackets? I would buy one


Kaged - I'll buy!


----------



## PhantomTa2

Thanks guys, I did try that but must have misaligned them or something. Will attempt it tomorrow. Your help is greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTa2;14777278*
> Thanks guys, I did try that but must have misaligned them or something. Will attempt it tomorrow. Your help is greatly appreciated, thank you


If it doesn't work take a picture do we can be of more help.


----------



## num1son

I feel like his drive is in the slide wrong or something?


----------



## mybadomen

She's getting sexier by the day. The wife's getting jealous .









Omg I only got 2 wires sleeved on my power supply! It takes forever getting the pins out. Any Tricks? Please. I still have like 40 more wires to sleeve.


----------



## D-EJ915

After reading through the thread I removed my small hard drive cage since I don't use it. I installed a 140mm front fan and dropped a 120mm where the cage was.

Also I run without the top because it blocks airflow.


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;14780702*
> She's getting sexier by the day. The wife's getting jealous .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I only got 2 wires sleeved on my power supply! It takes forever getting the pins out. Any Tricks? Please. I still have like 40 more wires to sleeve.


STAPLES!!! Read Here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?202639-Cable-Sleeving-Guide

I used that guide to do mine. Don't get frustrated, I did at first too, you'll get used to it. It took me three days (working on and off).

Here's what mine looks like (not done yet, waiting on RAM from Newegg)


----------



## PhantomTa2

After the advice I got from here, I thought I'd do a little more research and spent a few hours going through Google looking for setup pics and whatnot. WOW! I have NOT set this thing up right!. Gonna rebuild today and it should look alot neater.
Again, thank you guys for helping me out, I can believe the answers never came across my mind, I feel like such a noob now lol


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT;14780939*
> STAPLES!!! Read Here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?202639-Cable-Sleeving-Guide
> 
> I used that guide to do mine. Don't get frustrated, I did at first too, you'll get used to it. It took me three days (working on and off).
> 
> Here's what mine looks like (not done yet, waiting on RAM from Newegg)


Thanks mate. And your Rigs looking great!And it kept motivated to finish my sleeving.I figure the same 2 or 3 days just to sleeve the PS. by the way to you remember how many feet Pc sleeve you used? I only ordered 18 ft and I don't think it's going to make it.


----------



## PhantomTa2

OK, my other question isn't answered, I thought it was and I'm sure you've heard it a million times, it's about the fans.
After reading through this thread, I thought that the male connectors must go into the top of the case, but when I opened the top, there were already connectors in there, http://www.phantomta2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Box1.jpg
As you can see, they are connected, but the other end of the fan cables are male connectors and I have nowhere to plug them in
http://www.phantomta2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Box2.jpg.
I've been trying to figure this out for as week now and, even though I have a high IQ, this is making me feel very dumb. It must be something so easy that I've overlooked it. How in the blue hell do I get the fans working? I've googled the crap out of it and all I can really find is threads on forum asking exactly the same question. Unfortunately none of the threads have a step-by-step or illustrated guide.
This is really vexing and I'm about to change cases because of it. I'd like to keep this case, though, so if someone could help me out, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LPRaver89

Nevermind


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTa2;14783321*
> OK, my other question isn't answered, I thought it was and I'm sure you've heard it a million times, it's about the fans.
> After reading through this thread, I thought that the male connectors must go into the top of the case, but when I opened the top, there were already connectors in there, http://www.phantomta2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Box1.jpg
> As you can see, they are connected, but the other end of the fan cables are male connectors and I have nowhere to plug them in
> http://www.phantomta2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Box2.jpg.
> I've been trying to figure this out for as week now and, even though I have a high IQ, this is making me feel very dumb. It must be something so easy that I've overlooked it. How in the blue hell do I get the fans working? I've googled the crap out of it and all I can really find is threads on forum asking exactly the same question. Unfortunately none of the threads have a step-by-step or illustrated guide.
> This is really vexing and I'm about to change cases because of it. I'd like to keep this case, though, so if someone could help me out, it would be greatly appreciated


You plug your fans into those connectors from your bottom pic, I'll take some pics for you in about 15 min.


----------



## boontje3

just a quick question :
how do I take best size for the window from inside or outside?
also wat is best place to tape it? inside or the edge where the mesh is?
because I want to replace it whit an acrylic plate

ty indvance for help

this is my phantom im working on


----------



## SpiritGear

Not sure where to put this. Seems a little silly to put it into a thread for owners.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146067&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL090111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL090111-_-EMC-090111-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11146067-L07C

-15 with Promo Code = ~110
EMCKAKJ43


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14783342*
> You plug your fans into those connectors from your bottom pic, I'll take some pics for you in about 15 min.


----------



## Phantom NZXT

@mybadomen
I ordered 50 feet an used almost all.


----------



## PhantomTa2

@LPRaver89. Thank you very much. Will turn this system off and have a look









*EDIT* Connected what I could, there's 2 left over, I'm assuming they're for extra fans if and when needed. There doesn't seem to be any power going to them, though. I've plugged in the 4-pin molex that was tied with them but no power and the lights on the top of the case are unlit

*EDIT AGAIN* Nevermind the power thing, the cable had disconnected from the PSU. But are the 2 extra fan cables for if I decide to add 2 extra fans?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTa2;14784089*
> @LPRaver89. Thank you very much. Will turn this system off and have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Connected what I could, there's 2 left over, I'm assuming they're for extra fans if and when needed. There doesn't seem to be any power going to them, though. I've plugged in the 4-pin molex that was tied with them but no power and the lights on the top of the case are unlit
> 
> *EDIT AGAIN* Nevermind the power thing, the cable had disconnected from the PSU. But are the 2 extra fan cables for if I decide to add 2 extra fans?


Each fan wire has a sticker on it which shows what fan should go there. The manual shows what the little icons mean. Unless you bought extra fans you should have empty spots still, I think one 200mm on top, the 200mm on the door and you can get in a 120mm in the front of the case if you take the front off.

Thats what the extras are for. The open spots where you are missing fans.


----------



## LPRaver89

Glad you got it working and yes they are for fans that you can add.


----------



## PhantomTa2

Awesome. Thanks for the help, guys, it's really appreciated. The setup looks alot better now


----------



## esproductions

A sweet Phantom mod









http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/09/01/clean-nzxt-phantom-noir-custom-pc-by-paul-taylor/


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14787105*
> A sweet Phantom mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/09/01/clean-nzxt-phantom-noir-custom-pc-by-paul-taylor/


That's pretty impressive. Looks so clean.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT;14784041*
> @mybadomen
> I ordered 50 feet an used almost all.


Ugh. I better get on the phone and order alot more. I only got 18'


----------



## mybadomen

What you guys Think of her so far?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


What you guys Think of her so far?











Looks good, if you got ram cooling you better get some gpu cooling


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Looks good, if you got ram cooling you better get some gpu cooling










 Yes i got the EK HD6970 Block and Vga RAM Backplate coming and another small Radiator.Eventually i am adding a tube Reservoir also.Still tons to do.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...l=g30c309s1373









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...l=g30c309s1373


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


What you guys Think of her so far?











I really like it. I am going with white tubing also. I am not cooling the ram, but maybe I should next. Very nice! Ok, I am envious.


----------



## num1son

RAM cooling is not necessary, FYI.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14792827*
> RAM cooling is not necessary, FYI.


i realize that . but one it does help memory running @ 2136mhz stay cooler and 2 it looks damn sweet.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;14795486*
> i realize that . but one it does help memory running @ 2136mhz stay cooler and 2 it looks damn sweet.


Oh totally agreed man. Not trying to say anything bad bout your rig. Can't wait to see it all under water! I just wanted to make sure the poster above me knew that. I wouldn't want someone to choose a RAM block over another component that they could really use.


----------



## mrcool63

so the fan issues with phantom still exist? only nzxt fans are compatible with it? or coolermaster ones will also do?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrcool63;14798953*
> so the fan issues with phantom still exist? only nzxt fans are compatible with it? or coolermaster ones will also do?


The only fan problems that exist are with the 200mm fans, because there is no industry standard for fan sizes above 140mm. 200mm Xigmatec fans will fit, if you drill out the other set of mounting holes they have on the fan. I've seen coolermaster fans in someones Phantom, but I don't recall what it took to get them mounted.


----------



## num1son

Well really you can fit any fans you want, you just may end up drilling your own holes etc...


----------



## chinesethunda

so i put a fan in the bottom and a fan behind the hdd cages like this

Also just some recent pics


----------



## Warblades

Reporting in Nzxt Red


----------



## k.3nny

Reporting out:










who wanna buy it? case itself with front intake and 120mm outtake 90 euro's, EXCL! shipping.


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14801077*
> so i put a fan in the bottom and a fan behind the hdd cages like this
> 
> Also just some recent pics


I see nothing


----------



## Frezza_55

Hey guys its been a while, I've been working on a side window for my phantom for ages. now that its uni holidays I have finally got it finished.

I will get sum more photos when the lighting is better!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frezza_55;14802589*
> Hey guys its been a while, I've been working on a side window for my phantom for ages. now that its uni holidays I have finally got it finished.
> 
> I will get sum more photos when the lighting is better!


Looks really cool!


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frezza_55;14802589*
> Hey guys its been a while, I've been working on a side window for my phantom for ages. now that its uni holidays I have finally got it finished.
> 
> I will get sum more photos when the lighting is better!


Nice work. In really like the touch of adding the slits. I may add something like this to my panel n


----------



## R.D.BID

Looks great frezza!


----------



## num1son

Looking at it again you should do the same thing with the fan one. Only put slits at the same angle for the fans to pull through:










Like that, the red lines obviously being the slits. The spacing is off, but I think you should get the idea. That would be really cool!


----------



## DragonCypher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14804146*
> Looking at it again you should do the same thing with the fan one. Only put slits at the same angle for the fans to pull through:
> 
> *snip*


I was thinking the same thing when I first looked at the larger window, only rather than putting slits in I was thinking the opposite. Large holes for the fans to suck air through to avoid restriction and have a few bars of acrylic over it like a grille.

Like such:


----------



## mybadomen

i have tried a few times to add my name to the Spreadsheet and nothing happens.If you get a chance can you add me and this info?

Username: MybadOmen

Color :White

and in the box that takes links add this link please. (My Build Log):

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1104601-requiem-revamp-build-log.html#post14756223

Thanks if you get a chance.


----------



## Inpulze

may i be added to the list plz! also guys check out

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1107923-nzxt-phantom-project-stitched-up.html

let me kno wat ya think









@frezza man i like that window u have there nice idea with the slits!


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inpulze;14805697*
> may i be added to the list plz! also guys check out
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1107923-nzxt-phantom-project-stitched-up.html
> 
> let me kno wat ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @frezza man i like that window u have there nice idea with the slits!


same here.
I also filled several times without success.
I think the list is very rarely get updated


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frezza_55;14802589*
> Hey guys its been a while, I've been working on a side window for my phantom for ages. now that its uni holidays I have finally got it finished.
> 
> I will get sum more photos when the lighting is better!


great job that's really cool


----------



## chinesethunda

third picture, bottom of the case has a fan and behind the hdd cage


----------



## esproductions

List updated


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;14801907*
> Reporting out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wanna buy it? case itself with front intake and 120mm outtake 90 euro's, EXCL! shipping.


why are you selling it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

for you guys waiting for the update, only esproductions can do them. He is always busy and when he gets a chance, he will update the list.

Also, when need pics of the rigs to be added. thanks


----------



## LPRaver89

Kenny I would buy that in a second if I didnt already have my own phantom.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol yeah that is so cool, id buy it too lol


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frezza_55;14802589*
> Hey guys its been a while, I've been working on a side window for my phantom for ages. now that its uni holidays I have finally got it finished.
> 
> I will get sum more photos when the lighting is better!


Nice workmanship!


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14724724*
> Update:
> 
> Added a second gpu for crossfire and some white extensions.


I've removed the large HDD cage but cant get the small one to hang like that.
how did you get your small HDD cage to mount like that?


----------



## selfsurf

looking to get the newegg exclusive with the black coat and orange trim (giants colored woot!)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146073

I was wondering how I would remove the smaller hdd cage and what fan arrangement would be best for aircooling with the supplied fans.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;14809227*
> why are you selling it?


Because i can?









I have bought myself a Dimastech EasyBench V2.5


----------



## gre3nham

Does anyone know some good quite fans that work well with the phantoms fan controller? The coolermaster fans in my case are making quite the racket.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;14815956*
> I've removed the large HDD cage but cant get the small one to hang like that.
> how did you get your small HDD cage to mount like that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf;14815992*
> looking to get the newegg exclusive with the black coat and orange trim (giants colored woot!)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146073
> 
> I was wondering how I would remove the smaller hdd cage and what fan arrangement would be best for aircooling with the supplied fans.


Right here for the cage guys: http://*http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1072152-water-cooled-white-color-change-phantom-2.html#post14416380*[/URL]


----------



## LPRaver89

Just ordered some more stuff for my rig..... I am so excited. There is nothing like that feeling... its like Christmas!


----------



## lawndart

Well Gents I have made some mods to my Phantom I hope you like them because I do ...LOL




























Excuse the mess and the pics, my camera sucks and I was in a hurry to get the pics...LOL

Lawndart


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14817246*
> Right here for the cage guys: http://*http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1072152-water-cooled-white-color-change-phantom-2.html#post14416380*[/URL]


you messed up your link i think, take out the bolding

lawndart, thats a pretty sick mod you have, i might try that, cut out everything and just have a big window with the fan. the 2 smaller side fans aren't much use anyways


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14818583*
> you messed up your link i think, take out the bolding
> 
> lawndart, thats a pretty sick mod you have, i might try that, cut out everything and just have a big window with the fan. the 2 smaller side fans aren't much use anyways


Hey now I love those two bottom fans.







I like having more than one fan bringing fresh air into the case.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;14815956*
> I've removed the large HDD cage but cant get the small one to hang like that.
> how did you get your small HDD cage to mount like that?


Heres a working link, all credit to num1son. I'm just posting his guide, its on the first page a few pics down. You need a drill.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1089921-nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240.html


----------



## faMine

Does anyone have a 200mm side fan installed with a H60 installed with push-pull? I know it might not fit :|

Also, has anyone used this fan for a side fan?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003

I want it for a more variable speed and more airflow, but it seems as if people have issues with it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine;14818844*
> Does anyone have a 200mm side fan installed with a H60 installed with push-pull? I know it might not fit :|
> 
> Also, has anyone used this fan for a side fan?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003
> 
> I want it for a more variable speed and more airflow, but it seems as if people have issues with it.


When I had my H50 in push pull in the rear I could not fit the door fan on.


----------



## faMine

Do you think there is anyway to modify that fan? Like dremmel a section of it off to allow it to fit?


----------



## LPRaver89

For anyone who has seen my rig you must have seen this coming. Here is a teaser of my recent purchase.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine;14819073*
> Do you think there is anyway to modify that fan? Like dremmel a section of it off to allow it to fit?


You'll have to just put it in and check.


----------



## chinesethunda

do what i keep telling people to do, put the side door fan on the outside


----------



## faMine

I'm buying an extra 200 for the top so I'll test it with that...

A 200mm on the outside wouldn't look that good, it's for folding though, so it might be worth it


----------



## esproductions

I have 3x 200mm NZXT fans but only one can be plugged into the LED switch at the back, so the other 2's LEDs dont turn on. Anyone know how to get the LEDs to work on all the fans?


----------



## num1son

You're going to have to splice the wires into the ones going to the on/off switch. Or you can wire them into a molex connector.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


do what i keep telling people to do, put the side door fan on the outside


That would look seriously ugly. I don't even like the look of it personally with the 200mm on the inside. Without it its like you have a mesh window.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I have 3x 200mm NZXT fans but only one can be plugged into the LED switch at the back, so the other 2's LEDs dont turn on. Anyone know how to get the LEDs to work on all the fans?


The two wires for the LED on those fans only work as a switch, they already have power on one side of the LED. All you need to do if you didn't get a supplied splitter from NZXT, is cut the plug off, and connect the 2 wires together, and the LED's will turn on.


----------



## num1son

Rlly? That's good to know!


----------



## Kaged

Yeah, I accidently blew one LED on one of my fans trying to figure out if one side of the wires was for power lol, then I jumped them together and they all came on, except for the one that I blew out.


----------



## Kaged

Here is the jumper wire I added to the fan to get rid of the bulk wire for the LED's. The connections are all close together, that's how I ended up blowing one of the LED's during testing. Oops


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I have 3x 200mm NZXT fans but only one can be plugged into the LED switch at the back, so the other 2's LEDs dont turn on. Anyone know how to get the LEDs to work on all the fans?


NZXT now has a splitter for that. I don''t see it in the NZXT store, but customer service will send it to you if you ask. Kaged's solution is pretty clean though!


----------



## Rowey

Thats exactly what i need, thanks for the post


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


For anyone who has seen my rig you must have seen this coming. Here is a teaser of my recent purchase.










Ahh man I really thought about getting one of those but decided to put the money elsewhere.








That will look great in there looking forward to seeing how you set this up! You have a lot of options with the bottom of the case being empty.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14823277*
> Ahh man I really thought about getting one of those but decided to put the money elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will look great in there looking forward to seeing how you set this up! You have a lot of options with the bottom of the case being empty.


I had a rough week so I figured I would spoil myself.


----------



## rafiqzadah

I have been following this thread for quite some time now.... I do have a Nzxt Phantom case... I will post pics when the Thermaltake Frio OCK I ordered from Amazon arrives.... probably Thursday, Friday the pics will be up..


----------



## chinesethunda

to those that say its ugly to put the fan on the outside, i say practicality and effectiveness outweighs appearances. i personally thinks it looks better since it can light up

anyways that is good news that nzxt support will ship the splitter


----------



## faMine

has anyone ever tried installing a fan in the bottom of the case where the removable hard drive is? I see there are vents, and it looks as if a fan would fit there without problem, but I have yet to try.


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine;14826671*
> has anyone ever tried installing a fan in the bottom of the case where the removable hard drive is? I see there are vents, and it looks as if a fan would fit there without problem, but I have yet to try.


wondering this too


----------



## gre3nham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine;14826671*
> has anyone ever tried installing a fan in the bottom of the case where the removable hard drive is? I see there are vents, and it looks as if a fan would fit there without problem, but I have yet to try.


Yep, it works. I have a 120mm fan mounted down there. Two of the four holes even line up with those on the fan. However, you will need to either have a nut handy or have a fan that has screwable holes as the NZXT screws that come with the case screw into the HDD rack, not the case itself (if that makes sense).

I used double sided tape to secure mine in place because im lazy like that.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine;14826671*
> has anyone ever tried installing a fan in the bottom of the case where the removable hard drive is? I see there are vents, and it looks as if a fan would fit there without problem, but I have yet to try.


Yep. I've got 2x 120mm fans down there (removed both cages) and I used silicone pins to secure them. In the middle of making a false floor (Perspex with holes cut in it) to hide the wires and make it look a lot cleaner.


----------



## Nike027

got a Phantom and MSI p67A-GD65, Kingwin lazer 1000w PSU and i want to know the best way to get more airflow, i cant seem to figure out how to hook up all the current fans to my mobo so i just used the molex :/ any suggestions?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nike027;14827642*
> got a Phantom and MSI p67A-GD65, Kingwin lazer 1000w PSU and i want to know the best way to get more airflow, i cant seem to figure out how to hook up all the current fans to my mobo so i just used the molex :/ any suggestions?


Use the built in fan controller, it has enough ports for all the fans.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14826002*
> to those that say its ugly to put the fan on the outside, i say practicality and effectiveness outweighs appearances. i personally thinks it looks better since it can light up
> 
> anyways that is good news that nzxt support will ship the splitter


To each is own of course. Lots of us here are watercooling so air flow is not so much of an issue.

I personally am just not a fan (no pun intended)







of things externally mounted on cases. Especially radiators and what not. I will admit your fan does look pretty clean though.


----------



## leveldowen

I picked up my Phantom about a month ago, upgrading from an Antec 902. Also, I threw in a XSPC Rasa rs240 kit with primoflex red tubing. I also painted it flat black with metallic grey w/ flat clear coat for the grilles.


























Then I got bored today, what with today being a holiday and not having to go to work or school, so I went to Lowes, spent $15 on a piece of duraplex acrylic, a 100 pack of 6-32x3/8 nuts and bolts, and swung into the auto parts store next door for some door edge trim.


----------



## num1son

Looks good no interior shots?


----------



## leveldowen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14832777*
> Looks good no interior shots?


Not a whole lot to see there. Mostly just a bunch of harddrives and poorly hidden wires. I need to do some sleeving first.


----------



## Suctorial Soup

Quick question for you Phantom owners. Can you fit an RX240 radiator in the bottom with pull config (removing the HDD cages) and still have enough room to mount the 2 120mm side fans or does it push up against the door? Thanks


----------



## num1son

It fits with the side fans. Also check the first page for the link to my Rasa kit guide.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14823277*
> Ahh man I really thought about getting one of those but decided to put the money elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will look great in there looking forward to seeing how you set this up! You have a lot of options with the bottom of the case being empty.


So after some measuring there is only one place that the new rez will work. I am going to have to put it where i originally planned between the optical bays and the mobo. I purchased a swiftech pump so Im going to have a different loop so it will be interesting to see how it all works out.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leveldowen;14831429*
> I picked up my Phantom about a month ago, upgrading from an Antec 902. Also, I threw in a XSPC Rasa rs240 kit with primoflex red tubing. I also painted it flat black with metallic grey w/ flat clear coat for the grilles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got bored today, what with today being a holiday and not having to go to work or school, so I went to Lowes, spent $15 on a piece of duraplex acrylic, a 100 pack of 6-32x3/8 nuts and bolts, and swung into the auto parts store next door for some door edge trim.


Looks really good, I love the flat black. Where is the door edge trim? Did you end up using it?


----------



## faMine

Will a 140mm fan fit in the drive bay area sucking cool air from the front bezel?


----------



## pyzzen

I measured it to be about 145mm in width until the rail thingys to hold 5.25" stuff comes.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14835270*
> So after some measuring there is only one place that the new rez will work. I am going to have to put it where i originally planned between the optical bays and the mobo. I purchased a swiftech pump so Im going to have a different loop so it will be interesting to see how it all works out.


When I got my 150ml tube I tried all sorts of places. Having that second rad in the bottom takes away a lot of easy install space. I "had" to order a Swiftech MCR 655 since then and I'm really interested about how that will work out. But where there's a will there a way! Good luck with your install, parts arriving today?


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faMine*


Will a 140mm fan fit in the drive bay area sucking cool air from the front bezel?


yes, if you only have 1 cd/dvd drive


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14840425*
> When I got my 150ml tube I tried all sorts of places. Having that second rad in the bottom takes away a lot of easy install space. I "had" to order a Swiftech MCR 655 since then and I'm really interested about how that will work out. But where there's a will there a way! Good luck with your install, parts arriving today?


Yeah the rez is 250mm long so It will be taking up some space. Sadly they havent even been shipped yet. The holiday weekend delayed it im sure. Its alright I am not in a huge hurry this week. I usually get most of my computer modding done during the weekend anyway.


----------



## Dragon69

phantom users








may i join


----------



## num1son

I don't know if you qualify...jk I like the red glow!


----------



## LPRaver89

Gotta love the dragon etching!


----------



## leveldowen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14836995*
> Looks really good, I love the flat black. Where is the door edge trim? Did you end up using it?


The door edge trim is on the cut edge of the steel under the plexi. It gives a much smoother look to the inside of the window.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leveldowen;14847972*
> The door edge trim is on the cut edge of the steel under the plexi. It gives a much smoother look to the inside of the window.


Ah I see very nice.


----------



## faMine

Do yall think I could install my H60 in the bottom of my case, where the removable hard drive bay is?


----------



## SGT_Wicket

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faMine*


Do yall think I could install my H60 in the bottom of my case, where the removable hard drive bay is?


I think the stock tubing is too short. It was for me, unless I had mounted it on 2 fans.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faMine*


Do yall think I could install my H60 in the bottom of my case, where the removable hard drive bay is?


Not sure about the h60 but the h50 can fit in the 5.25 drive bay.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine;14851151*
> Do yall think I could install my H60 in the bottom of my case, where the removable hard drive bay is?


The stock tubes won't stretch that far, if you can fabricate a shroud/funnel of some sort or use a colossal number of fans, then it should work


----------



## Nike027

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14828362*
> Use the built in fan controller, it has enough ports for all the fans.


Thx bud. This is my first build and my issue is that I have the two 120mm side fans plugged in to mobo, but the blue led on the controller won't lite up. Thx for help.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nike027;14856247*
> Thx bud. This is my first build and my issue is that I have the two 120mm side fans plugged in to mobo, but the blue led on the controller won't lite up. Thx for help.


You don't plug then into the Mobo at all. You plug them into the fan controller wires for the side panel fans.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nike027;14856247*
> Thx bud. This is my first build and my issue is that I have the two 120mm side fans plugged in to mobo, but the blue led on the controller won't lite up. Thx for help.


Yeah you dont need to plug any of them into the mobo. The LEDS will light up on the controller when you have something plugged into it. Again you dont have to plug them in to the controller.


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14856870*
> Yeah you dont need to plug any of them into the mobo. The LEDS will light up on the controller when you have something plugged into it. Again you dont have to plug them in to the controller.


Why are you telling him don't plug them into the controller?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggestmexi;14865502*
> Why are you telling him don't plug them into the controller?


I believe that was a typo, B/C in the line above he told him to plug them in.


----------



## LPRaver89

That sounded contradictory but i meant what i said. You do not have to use the fan controller if you do not want to. He can plug them into his mobo if he likes, his fans would still function.


----------



## rafiqzadah

:drum:Finally got the Frio OCK cooler. And well here is my Phantom.


----------



## chinesethunda

nice rig that looks pretty sick


----------



## num1son

Yeah looks good. Although I must say when I opened that first pic I threw up a little. Lol


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14870665*
> Yeah looks good. Although I must say when I opened that first pic I threw up a little. Lol


Yeah, i had a panic attack.


----------



## chinesethunda

well at least its clean now


----------



## LPRaver89

Just a little bit of love for tonight.... Too bad I have classes in the morning or Id get this all in tonight.
















































Decided to pay the extra couple bucks to have them sleeve the cables for me... Id say they did a pretty good job.








Sorry for some of the blurriness the UV lamp plays tricks on my cameras focus.


----------



## selfsurf

Just got mine in yesterday. Hopefully I won't have to do much else with this rig for at least a year.


















idk how to make the cable management cleaner. I think the white wall behind makes the cables stick out more.


----------



## chinesethunda

its a good looking setup. looks good. both cases are pretty cool


----------



## thrasherht

I saw a post a few pages back about the rasa kit not coming with an amd backplate. Look in my sig for a post about how to use the stock amd backplate with the rase kit.


----------



## LPRaver89

That was me... I already purchased a universal backplate from EK! But helpful to know how.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

you can use the stock plate it works, or you can get some 6/32 screw and nuts, you them with the amd front plate.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf;14874926*
> Just got mine in yesterday. Hopefully I won't have to do much else with this rig for at least a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk how to make the cable management cleaner. I think the white wall behind makes the cables stick out more.


holy Icon city...


----------



## biggestmexi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rafiqzadah*









Finally got the Frio OCK cooler. And well here is my Phantom.










I have mine going from top to bottom. That way it isn't just hitting the case.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Just a little bit of love for tonight.... Too bad I have classes in the morning or Id get this all in tonight.










LPRaver, that thing is sick looking. Where did you buy it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.frozenqpcmods.com


----------



## chinesethunda

i might mod my case a tad when im getting a new pc


----------



## LPRaver89

Sad news, i was not able to fit the new rez in my case... So i mounted it on the outside for looks until i can figure something out.


----------



## mybadomen

Just another update. Still need to mount the Hdd cage and add another set of fans to bottom rad for Push/Pull down bottom.Got so much to do but been working all weak and no time. Anyway here she is again so far.


----------



## mybadomen

Oops forgot to pop the Tubing on the bottom in last post. Here is a better idea where it's heading. Any oppinions on anything ?


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;14884462*
> Oops forgot to pop the Tubing on the bottom in last post. Here is a better idea where it's heading. Any oppinions on anything ?


Looking nice! I Hope to make mine look as nice.


----------



## chinesethunda

question guys, so i might be upgrading my build and I was wondering. What is a better choice? a Noctua D14/Silver Arrow or a H100? I know the D14/SA will fit in the case, but how will the airflow be then? If I have a H100, that will leave lots of room for air to flow, I will also most likely have 2 gtx460s so the bottom will need air. What to do?


----------



## num1son

Full loop! Don't spend any more money on anything else!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14889199*
> Full loop! Don't spend any more money on anything else!


I have to agree here, just do it you will be very happy.

Heres an update on mine. Sadly I'm having an issue with my new block not making contact. But heres a pic I snapped right before leak testing.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

D14 is good but I'm starting to regret not going water.


----------



## faMine

I'm definitely thinking of going all the way. I mean I only bought the H60 recently and it's already proving to be not enough for the overclocks I want.

After looking at num1son's post, I really want to go with the Rasa RX 360 kit in my Phantom and mount it in the top.


----------



## Suctorial Soup

I could be wrong but I think the RX360 may be too big (Thick) to fit in the top with fans without some extensive modding. Might be better off going with the RS360 and maybe another smaller rad in the bottom if you are doing more than just a CPU loop.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah the rx360 won't fit up top. You could mount it on the back if you really wanted to


----------



## Dragon69

@myabdomen
nice white rig








we basically have the same, but diff collors








from 6970's








to 570's


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=JLumbs=;11459276*
> I just got mine last week and replaced my raven 2.........why cause i can ahahahahahahh i love it so far yes fit and finish is a bit off, but the good i believe beats the bad...... mine is white too with my sig rig........ remember if any of you want to add another 200mm on top so far the only one that will fit is the NZXT fan it appears to not really be 200mm i know this cause i bought a cooler master 200mm does not fit too big....


just got mine yesterday and here it is.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf;14898596*
> just got mine yesterday and here it is.


Looks good, get that cpu in the loop though!! I know its feeling sad and left out


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Can you remove the HDD cage under the drive bays of this sexy unique case?


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard;14899424*
> Can you remove the HDD cage under the drive bays of this sexy unique case?


yeah I can but need to drill out around 6 rivets holding these HDD but got no time, maybe when I get a smaller rad(240mm) would definitely fit under those bays.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf;14899571*
> yeah I can but need to drill out around 6 rivets holding these HDD but got no time, maybe when I get a smaller rad(240mm) would definitely fit under those bays.


Would removing the cage help out the airflow for the gpu's?


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

How many of the stock case fans are LED?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard;14900793*
> How many of the stock case fans are LED?


Only one, the top 200 mm fan.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Only one, the top 200 mm fan.


Thanks!


----------



## Notleh

Has anyone loaded a couple of these in their Phantom yet?

PNY XLR8 Liquid Cooled GTX 580


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Should I pull the trigger?














or wait for Corsair 500r


----------



## Nayoka

either one would be a great case. the phantom will have a lot more room for parts and airflow. Both have great build quality (500r will since it's a corsair product). I would say go for the phantom since I own one but it's up to you.


----------



## alpsie

Woot 500 pages of pure awesomeness









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nayoka*


either one would be a great case. the phantom will have a lot more room for parts and airflow. Both have great build quality (500r will since it's a corsair product). I would say go for the phantom since I own one but it's up to you.


I am leaning towards to the Phantom. I just need to click on Order button and I have it Tuesday







Collecting some info first


----------



## Dragon69

may i join this thread? 
sorry, im new here
Q1 how to put images to thumbnail like you guys do?
Q2 how to get my name listed in the nzxt phantom the special ed?
i already filled up the form but i dont see my name
thanks!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragon69*


may i join this thread? 
sorry, im new here
Q1 how to put images to thumbnail like you guys do?
Q2 how to get my name listed in the nzxt phantom the special ed?
i already filled up the form but i dont see my name
thanks!


















































Nice why is your CPU so hot?


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Ordered mine Phantom White! Will post pics soon.


----------



## VaporXtreme

I got 2 questions

1) I saw a picture of a 200mm side fan outside the case. Does that person use different screws if so what size

also if im running this card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127566

would i be better off running the side fan as and exhaust


----------



## Soldier1969

2 years old now its time for a upgrade but I recently won $100 at a local lan party for a clean layout.























































Phenom II 955 @3.6
Gskill DDR3 8gb 1333
MSI 790FX MB
1 x Asus 5870
Thermaltake TP 750w PS
HP ZR30W 2560 x 1600 via display port
2nd 40' Samsung 120hz led panel via hdmi
XFI sound
Xigmatek white led fans x 5
NZXT fans x 2
White Apple slim aluminum keyboard/Razer Lachesis laser mouse white glow


----------



## Stizuner

Wanted to share with everyone, i purchased one of the rad mounts Kaged designed and he shipped it super fast, and it was exactly as described also he went above and beyond by painting it white at my request.

Nice work man! Definitely recommend if anyone is looking for an adapter to mount a 360 up top.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;14904770*
> Wanted to share with everyone, i purchased one of the rad mounts Kaged designed and he shipped it super fast, and it was exactly as described also he went above and beyond by painting it white at my request.
> 
> Nice work man! Definitely recommend if anyone is looking for an adapter to mount a 360 up top.


Thank you







I'm glad you like it, also glad it got to you that fast. Pics when its installed


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14904861*
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like it, also glad it got to you that fast. Pics when its installed


Yes pics please. I forgot does this mount require you to mod the front panel connectors? ie the fan controller?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14905162*
> Yes pics please. I forgot does this mount require you to mod the front panel connectors? ie the fan controller?


The only thing that needs to be modded in that sense, is the fan controller mount. The rear corner, that sits against the case, needs to be trimmed up very slightly to clear the bracket. Everything else clears it just fine.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon69;14897226*
> @myabdomen
> nice white rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we basically have the same, but diff collors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 6970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to 570's


Sweet rig mate Loving the colors. I had 2 6970s 2 gig versions in crossfire but i just had no use for running the 2 cards.I just wanted to see what it would push on 3d mark 06 and it hit 35,000 without and effort.But back to your complete Rig, shes a beauty!


----------



## lightsout

Hmm Im interested would love to see pics again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14905361*
> The only thing that needs to be modded in that sense, is the fan controller mount. The rear corner, that sits against the case, needs to be trimmed up very slightly to clear the bracket. Everything else clears it just fine.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeniaz

Sign me up!

My phantom









Not to worried about the wiring at the moment, have to RMA the powersupply as it's not working right =/


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14906123*
> Hmm Im interested would love to see pics again.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Here's a link to my thread post, with the bracket.
http://www.overclock.net/14745406-post4787.html


----------



## gre3nham

I've noticed a considerable number of people in this forum have the XSPC Rasa water cooling sets, and I'm just curious about their performance. They seem significantly cheaper than any of their competitors (At least here in Australia) and come with everything needed. They just seem a bit to good to be true. I'm considering switching to water and would just like some advice. Does the Rasa kit perform well? Can the pump support additional waterblocks and radiators? Whats the best way to fit it in the phantom? Are the fans noisy and can they be connected to the phantoms fan controller?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14907108*
> Here's a link to my thread post, with the bracket.
> http://www.overclock.net/14745406-post4787.html


Ok thanks a lot, looks very nice.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Here's a link to my thread post, with the bracket. 
http://www.overclock.net/14745406-post4787.html


Mine got shipped to Dearborn on accident.







USPS' fault not Kageds. Hopefully it will show up soon!


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


Wanted to share with everyone, i purchased one of the rad mounts Kaged designed and he shipped it super fast, and it was exactly as described also he went above and beyond by painting it white at my request.

Nice work man! Definitely recommend if anyone is looking for an adapter to mount a 360 up top.


He painted it? That's awesome.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gre3nham;14907166*
> I've noticed a considerable number of people in this forum have the XSPC Rasa water cooling sets, and I'm just curious about their performance. They seem significantly cheaper than any of their competitors (At least here in Australia) and come with everything needed. They just seem a bit to good to be true. I'm considering switching to water and would just like some advice. Does the Rasa kit perform well? Can the pump support additional waterblocks and radiators? Whats the best way to fit it in the phantom? Are the fans noisy and can they be connected to the phantoms fan controller?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They work very well. The only caution with them is the reputation of the pump is not that great. However as an owner I have not seen this problem and ran 3 blocks and two rads off of one. If you are thinking of trying water cooling out they are the way to go. Here is a guide:
XSPC Rasa Kit guide.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre3nham*


I've noticed a considerable number of people in this forum have the XSPC Rasa water cooling sets, and I'm just curious about their performance. They seem significantly cheaper than any of their competitors (At least here in Australia) and come with everything needed. They just seem a bit to good to be true. I'm considering switching to water and would just like some advice. Does the Rasa kit perform well? Can the pump support additional waterblocks and radiators? Whats the best way to fit it in the phantom? Are the fans noisy and can they be connected to the phantoms fan controller?

Thanks in advance.



The rasa kit is really awesome. For me it worked better then an H50, Noctura D14, and other air coolers. The stock pump works well for what its designed to do. I do think that its possible to add gpu blocks and another rad. I would grab dual resiovor and 2 mcp 355 pump for a full cpu/gpu loop. Also get a 360 and 240 rad. Mount the 360 up top and the 240 in the bottom. Use Kaged's bracket he just made (its a great price too). As for fans if you got the cash and can find them get some Gentle Typhonns ap15's, or some medium/ high speed yate loons, or noiseblockers. Yes the fan controller will work, but depending on how many fans you have/or use, you will need another one or 2.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Mine got shipped to Dearborn on accident.







USPS' fault not Kageds. Hopefully it will show up soon!


Man, that sucks







and USPS wonders why they are going broke?


----------



## theturbofd

Just ordered the mount kaged made :] even tho I have yet to go water cooling







Saving this till I get my Rx360


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14904861*
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like it, also glad it got to you that fast. Pics when its installed


Absolutely. Though I'll be honest I bought it as more of a future thought. My rig at this point is pretty much complete but if for any reason I ever disassemble the watercooling the mount is going in.

What I did was a little different, and when disassembled much letter visually aesthetic.


----------



## num1son

Update! Pump upgrade and a few other things. As usual more pics in my log, enjoy and critique:


----------



## Kaged

Looking very good num


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14917687*
> Update! Pump upgrade and a few other things. As usual more pics in my log, enjoy and critique:


I am totally impressed.


----------



## chinesethunda

that is one sick case


----------



## PTCB

Hi all! I'd like to join the Phantom club. Here're the pictures of my system:

MB soon to be replaced with ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3










1 x NZXT FN-200RB 166.2CFM @1300RPM as top exhaust fan










Behind the scene










2 x Scythe SY1225SL12SH 110.31CFM @1900RPM as side intake fans










Cheers.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hey guys, here are some pictures of my phantom with a side window
























thats not a scratch at least i hope so XD


----------



## Kand

I realize now.. That black cases are so.

Fugly.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;14920685*
> I realize now.. That black cases are so.
> 
> Fugly.


on the black it attracts alot of dust and fingerprints, and when i take a picture it doubles or show all the dust and finger prints :/


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

oh bdw the perspex is not clear it tinted you can't see it but it's about 60/50% tinted


----------



## Suctorial Soup

Looks good Deadshot, nice build.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajoHeadTrauma;14918769*
> I am totally impressed.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14919237*
> that is one sick case


Again thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB;14919294*
> Hi all! I'd like to join the Phantom club. Here're the pictures of my system:
> MB soon to be replaced with ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3
> 1 x NZXT FN-200RB 166.2CFM @1300RPM as top exhaust fan
> Behind the scene
> 2 x Scythe SY1225SL12SH 110.31CFM @1900RPM as side intake fans
> Cheers.


Looks like some good stuff there, but clean those wires up!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14920175*
> hey guys, here are some pictures of my phantom with a side window
> thats not a scratch at least i hope so XD


Looking good, but everytime I see a window with the small mesh still there I think that it doesn't look right....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;14920685*
> I realize now.. That black cases are so.
> 
> Fugly.


Black Phantoms just don't photograph very well. Unless they are cleaned like a show car and professionally photographed they seem dirty/dark. However in person they are just as gorgeous.


----------



## Razi3l

I love your window num1son. NZXT should really offer the Phantom with a windowed version (or offer a side panel with a window like CM do).


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;14921270*
> I love your window num1son. NZXT should really offer the Phantom with a windowed version (or offer a side panel with a window like CM do).


Agreed a side panel with a window for like $50 would sell like crazy I'm sure.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14921213*
> 
> Looking good, but everytime I see a window with the small mesh still there I think that it doesn't look right....


yes your right it looks weird with the mesh at bottom, and a window on the side,
but there isn't much to see where there is the mesh thats why i din't do any window to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14921213*
> Black Phantoms just don't photograph very well. Unless they are cleaned like a show car and professionally photographed they seem dirty/dark. However in person they are just as gorgeous.


and your right again







in photos the black shows every little thing, and i didn't had the time cleaning it. and in person it looks gorgeous


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Guess whot I got today


----------



## LPRaver89

The black ones do attract fingerprints pretty bad... That is why painted mine matte black... And then some.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard*


Guess whot I got today



















i don't know if you are a she or he, but;
*
You Sir, you have chosen right







*


----------



## chinesethunda

Mine doesn't have much fingerprints lol since I don't touch it much. But I think the side window is really nice


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14923155*
> Mine doesn't have much fingerprints lol since I don't touch it much. But I think the side window is really nice


I pet my case like Gollum on a ring!


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14924679*
> I pet my case like Gollum on a ring!


My sexy white Phantom does not show fingerprints...but the top is worn down where I rub it.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14921213*
> Looks like some good stuff there, but clean those wires up!


Thanks for the input. Actually, I'm planning to clear them up once the new MB's arrived.

BTW, do you have any recommendation on PCI-E power cable? I saw NZXT ones, kinda expensive (in NZ). Thanks.


----------



## faMine

Bitfenix makes really nice ones. Check FrozenCPU.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;14921270*
> I love your window num1son. NZXT should really offer the Phantom with a windowed version (or offer a side panel with a window like CM do).


I agree, its the best side window mod I have seen on a phantom. The whole door is pretty much see through.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB;14927157*
> Thanks for the input. Actually, I'm planning to clear them up once the new MB's arrived.
> 
> BTW, do you have any recommendation on PCI-E power cable? I saw NZXT ones, kinda expensive (in NZ). Thanks.


I still have to recommend them. I have had black and whit ones. They are very high quality and look great.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB;14927157*
> Thanks for the input. Actually, I'm planning to clear them up once the new MB's arrived.
> 
> BTW, do you have any recommendation on PCI-E power cable? I saw NZXT ones, kinda expensive (in NZ). Thanks.


I got mine on amazon for a decent price.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard;14922586*
> Guess whot I got today


USB 3.0 equipped?


----------



## chinesethunda

they are shipping me a splitter for the controller i think and maybe a usb hub with 3.0? i dunno yet lol. will have to see


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

I don;t know why, but nzxt never shipped me nothing when i told them last time they they told me contact nzxt europe, but they wanted to charge me for the case fan


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


I don;t know why, but nzxt never shipped me nothing when i told them last time they they told me contact nzxt europe, but they wanted to charge me for the case fan










Really? I got my replacement free. Just contact support again or retell on OCN.


----------



## chinesethunda

I don't think they give out fans anymore. But other parts they will

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## Dapman02

Picked one of these bad boys up yesterday

loving it so far, got a white one

I may post pics later tonight, just not of the inside. All the parts are crappy on the inside, but the case has been amazing to work with

Only wish it came with a side window


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dapman02;14934230*
> Picked one of these bad boys up yesterday
> 
> loving it so far, got a white one
> 
> I may post pics later tonight, just not of the inside. All the parts are crappy on the inside, but the case has been amazing to work with
> 
> Only wish it came with a side window


They are easy to add.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;14929089*
> USB 3.0 equipped?


Nope but I don't really care tbh.


----------



## craney

I really hope NZXT to release a window side panel for this case, I really wanna give it a go myself but im worried about mucking it up and being left with no side panel. I have been tempted to buy a spare side panel if you can indeed buy them on there own


----------



## Dapman02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;14936831*
> I really hope NZXT to release a window side panel for this case, I really wanna give it a go myself but im worried about mucking it up and being left with no side panel. I have been tempted to buy a spare side panel if you can indeed buy them on there own


I think they sell them for like $20, I'll have to check later (I heard that they sell them)


----------



## Kaged

They do sell them, at least in the US online store.
http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20wi.htm


----------



## selfsurf

just want to make a note, the included 200mm nzxt fan does not fit on the side panel with my zalman cnps10x heatsink installed. maybe i'm not doing something right?


----------



## brandondiep

I always wanted a NZXT Phantom but the 160 price tag was out of the question. One day tigerdirect heard my prays and somehow was only 80 bucks. Pics soon!!


----------



## chinesethunda

install it on the outside?


----------



## LPRaver89

Ha China I feel for your cause. You are persistent and try so very hard.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14939978*
> Ha China I feel for your cause. You are persistent and try so very hard.


lol i always think about him when thinking about a side 200mm fan..


----------



## gre3nham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfsurf*


just want to make a note, the included 200mm nzxt fan does not fit on the side panel with my zalman cnps10x heatsink installed. maybe i'm not doing something right?


Are you using the dust filter for the side 200mm Fan? That 3mm can make all the difference.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre3nham*


That 3mm can make all the difference.


We could have so much fun with this quote. ;-)


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre3nham*


Are you using the dust filter for the side 200mm Fan? That 3mm can make all the difference.


with or without it, the fan comes into contact with one of the heatpipes


----------



## znarf

Well, its been 3 days since I've got my phantom and so far have this to show.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razi3l*


Really? I got my replacement free. Just contact support again or retell on OCN.


thanks for the link +1


----------



## chinesethunda

That its a pretty looking phantom

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## esproductions

September Questionnaire Giveaway Contest

Welcome to the first contest sponsored by NZXT!

*Instructions:*

All you have to do is answer a few questions about PCs/Gaming and you will be entered to win one of 4 prizes!

*Prize:*

1x NZXT Sentry Mix Fan-Controller
2x NZXT Sleeved LED Kit
1x NZXT T-Shirt

WINNER GETS ALL!

*RULES:*

1. One entry per person
2. If you win, you must provide confirmation that you own a Phantom. (Picture with your name on piece of paper beside Phantom will suffice)
3. Contest open to international residents
4. All responses must be reasonable (NZXT may use this information marketing purposes)

*Deadline:*

Deadline for entries is September 23rd, 2011 @ 11:59 PM

*CONTEST HAS CLOSED! THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO ENTERED*

Sponsored by our good friends at:


----------



## LPRaver89

Way to be NZXT! Got to love getting some recognition and support from a company itself.


----------



## Kaged

Very nice. Entered


----------



## lightsout

Sweet! +1 for NZXT.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Hey guys should I add 200mm fan on the sidepanel and add 120/140mm below the gpus where the hdd cage was attached? Would that have good effects on the gpu? Thanks!!


----------



## num1son

Yes for sure.

Edit:

What did you guys enter for you dream case?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14948926*
> Yes for sure.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> What did you guys enter for you dream case?


phantom


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14948926*
> Yes for sure.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> What did you guys enter for you dream case?


I said caselabs. Didn't really know what to put. Wait was it supposed to be an nzxt case?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14948926*
> Yes for sure.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> What did you guys enter for you dream case?


Sadly I put the Corsair 800D... I really like how it is designed and I like the overall size of the case as well.


----------



## esproductions

A slight change. One winner will win the entire prize pack, instead of having 1st 2nd 3rd 4th place prizes. Good luck everyone!


----------



## num1son

I almost said 800D, but really I would just like a BIGGER Phantom!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


I almost said 800D, but really I would just like a BIGGER Phantom!










Agreed!


----------



## faMine

I put the NZXT Khaos. It's so sexy and big :O


----------



## Kaged

I put the elusive Pink Phantom, as my dream case.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;14950557*
> I put the elusive Pink Phantom, as my dream case.


Complete with Hello Kitty Side Panel?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Complete with Hello Kitty Side Panel?


If it could be arranged, of course







. My wife's head would explode due to the pure awesome.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


If it could be arranged, of course







. My wife's head would explode due to the pure awesome.










Well with your modding know how I am sure you could make it a reality.


----------



## Kaged

When I can come up with some money in the next month or so, I may make this a reality, haha.


----------



## LPRaver89

Awesome! I am excited to see what you can come up with!


----------



## inchy97

i am planning on getting the NZXT phantom case. I am getting a 200mm Xigmatek 200 X 200 X 20 fan for the side panel, i also am getting a DH 14 and i am hoping to clear the gap with it. But i am been looking around and i plan on putting in another 200mm fan up top i have an extra CM 200 from my HAF 932 do you think i can install that or do i need the NZXT 200mm?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *inchy97*


i am planning on getting the NZXT phantom case. I am getting a 200mm Xigmatek 200 X 200 X 20 fan for the side panel, i also am getting a DH 14 and i am hoping to clear the gap with it. But i am been looking around and i plan on putting in another 200mm fan up top i have an extra CM 200 from my HAF 932 do you think i can install that or do i need the NZXT 200mm?


Will the door fan fit with the DH14? I'm sure someone here has that cooler.


----------



## Kaged

The pink Phantom, gave me a few more ideas. I am going to build it with a Cancer Awareness theme, with Hello Kitty still in the theme, I'm hoping I can get permission from Sanrio(Hello Kitty copyright owner), and Relay for Life to use their logos on the case. I will replace all the LED's with pink, custom side panel window, and get the case re-powder coated pink, vinyl dye paint for the plastic pieces. I think I will mold my 360 rad bracket into the top as well, to make it a permanent fixture. Then when its all done, I want to auction it off, and give all proceeds to the Relay for Life Foundation. This would be especially meaningful to me, since my Mom, and 2 great aunts have died of cancer.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


The pink Phantom, gave me a few more ideas. I am going to build it with a Cancer Awareness theme, with Hello Kitty still in the theme, I'm hoping I can get permission from Sanrio(Hello Kitty copyright owner), and Relay for Life to use their logos on the case. I will replace all the LED's with pink, custom side panel window, and get the case re-powder coated pink, vinyl dye paint for the plastic pieces. I think I will mold my 360 rad bracket into the top as well, to make it a permanent fixture. Then when its all done, I want to auction it off, and give all proceeds to the Relay for Life Foundation. This would be especially meaningful to me, since my Mom, and 2 great aunts have died of cancer.


Rep for that! +1


----------



## chinesethunda

+1 as well. good idea


----------



## clickhere.exe

Dont forget the pink HALE 90!


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inchy97;14952077*
> i am planning on getting the NZXT phantom case. I am getting a 200mm Xigmatek 200 X 200 X 20 fan for the side panel, i also am getting a DH 14 and i am hoping to clear the gap with it. But i am been looking around and i plan on putting in another 200mm fan up top i have an extra CM 200 from my HAF 932 do you think i can install that or do i need the NZXT 200mm?


http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/957782-nzxt-phantom-how-fit-200mm-fan.html

Tho sadly I cant get the same fan to fit with a silver arrow :S


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inchy97;14952077*
> i am planning on getting the NZXT phantom case. I am getting a 200mm Xigmatek 200 X 200 X 20 fan for the side panel, i also am getting a DH 14 and i am hoping to clear the gap with it. But i am been looking around and i plan on putting in another 200mm fan up top i have an extra CM 200 from my HAF 932 do you think i can install that or do i need the NZXT 200mm?


From reading the majority of this thread, it seems really hard/next to impossible to fit the 200mm fan on the side panel with any kind of large air cooler.

A 200mm Coolermaster fan will fit up top. However...in my experience the top slots are actually a little smaller than 200mm, because NZXT decided to make all of their stuff semi-proprietary. It will fit, but you'll have to remove the stock 200mm top fan first. On top of that, the screw holes won't all line up for the CM fan so what I did was screw in 2 diagonally and zip tie the other holes (with the top panel removed). Its secure and it may seem ugly but once you put the top panel back on you'll never see the ties again.


----------



## Nasty113

This is my first build. Still need to do a few more things but you get the picture.


----------



## K2mil

I wish it was mid siZe case


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nasty113;14954225*
> This is my first build. Still need to do a few more things but you get the picture.


Very nice. +rep for another red fan user


----------



## k.3nny

Reporting IN!

Now just wait


----------



## thrasherht

I have noticed a number of people in this thread and a few other product fan club type threads, That *DO NOT* understand the use of the repping somebody.

It is not there because you think they have a good choice in hardware, or there because you agree with their opinion, or think they are funny.
It is there so that people can look at somebodies profile and see a rough idea of how useful they have been to their peers and to the forum as a whole.

I know this for a fact because I wanted an overclocked account, so I had to figure out how to get rep. I did it by going into the unanswered threads and answering them. People repped me, because I helped them, or gave them useful information that helped them. *NOT* because I posted pictures of my rig and people thought it was cool, or I posted something funny.

Please people, use the system for it's intended purpose, not for "fun".


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14956454*
> I have noticed a number of people in this thread and a few other product fan club type threads, That *DO NOT* understand the use of the repping somebody.
> 
> It is not there because you think they have a good choice in hardware, or there because you agree with their opinion, or think they are funny.
> It is there so that people can look at somebodies profile and see a rough idea of how useful they have been to their peers and to the forum as a whole.
> 
> I know this for a fact because I wanted an overclocked account, so I had to figure out how to get rep. I did it by going into the unanswered threads and answering them. People repped me, because I helped them, or gave them useful information that helped them. *NOT* because I posted pictures of my rig and people thought it was cool, or I posted something funny.
> 
> Please people, use the system for it's intended purpose, not for "fun".


Someone trying to become a mod?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14956483*
> Someone trying to become a mod?


No, I just think that people should use the system for it is intended purpose, because then it keeps the forum organized and working well.

I have applied to be mod, and I wasn't picked, so it isn't really a big deal to me.


----------



## num1son

Oh wow. Unless you can link to a specific page stating such you should leave that one alone. It just makes you sound like a really friendly guy.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14956621*
> Oh wow. Unless you can link to a specific page stating such you should leave that one alone. It just makes you sound like a really friendly guy.


What do you mean? link a specific page with a post that is using the rep system wrong?
Well you can look up about 6 posts or so.


----------



## num1son

No a page stating the rules for the the rep system. Unless stated specificly I think there can be many uses for it.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14956800*
> No a page stating the rules for the the rep system. Unless stated specificly I think there can be many uses for it.


Literally took me 10 seconds to find and link this.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/239915-reminder-rep-system.html
Plus if you have read the rules of the forum that is linked in there too.
Quote:


> NEVER REP+ a member for no reason. When I say that I mean DO NOT REP+ a member for being funny or having a good avatar !......
> 
> For example this is what you SHOULD NOT REP+ for.
> 
> 1. '' WOW thats a great looking avatar in your profile...REP+ mate''
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. '' Wow lol your funny mate.....REP+''


----------



## num1son

Well there you go. It's actually still somewhat up to interpretation. But thanks for trying to help the newer members.
I'd rep you but I can't decide if its appropriate.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14956915*
> Well there you go. It's actually still somewhat up to interpretation. But thanks for trying to help the newer members.
> I'd rep you but I can't decide if its appropriate.


there really isn't anything to interpret. If somebody posts something, and it is helpful to you, rep them. pretty simple in my mind.

If they post something that you just enjoyed or liked, it probably isn't the best reason to rep. I mean sure there are a few occasions when you can rep for them not really being helpful, like the guy that is going to build a rig and sell it for charity. That is pretty awesome, and is going to help a cause, so rep is deserved there.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14956975*
> If somebody posts something, *and it is helpful to you*, rep them.


This is the part that makes it open to interpretation. What one considers to be helpful might not be the same to another. I think more importantly those rules are in place to outline abuse not negligence.

Anyway this is basically a waste of our time.







Were not mods so it's really up to them where rep'ing has gone over the line.


----------



## WALSRU

Completed my side-window mod this week. Couldn't get a decent picture so I'll have to update it later. I put a Scythe Kaze Maru on the interior HDD rack pointed at the cards and have noticed no increase in temps. Good riddance ugly side fan


----------



## num1son

Update with Kaged's rad bracket! Had to redo most of my loop thanks Kaged.









Pics:


































Top this mess behind your mobo!









Anyway bracket is great once I had everything switched around. Order one!

More pic's in build log in sig.


----------



## num1son

Think core 1 is a slacker or do I have a thermal paste issue?


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14957871*
> Think core 1 is a slacker or do I have a thermal paste issue?


Yeah, I'd like to know if it's core slackage or just poor contact between chip and heatsink.
I got a core that is a consistant 6 deg. cooler than all the others.

37,36,36,31


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14956454*
> I have noticed a number of people in this thread and a few other product fan club type threads, That *DO NOT* understand the use of the repping somebody.
> 
> It is not there because you think they have a good choice in hardware, or there because you agree with their opinion, or think they are funny.
> It is there so that people can look at somebodies profile and see a rough idea of how useful they have been to their peers and to the forum as a whole.
> 
> I know this for a fact because I wanted an overclocked account, so I had to figure out how to get rep. I did it by going into the unanswered threads and answering them. People repped me, because I helped them, or gave them useful information that helped them. *NOT* because I posted pictures of my rig and people thought it was cool, or I posted something funny.
> 
> Please people, use the system for it's intended purpose, not for "fun".


I remember when I first went through this thread, I was looking for pictures of a black Phantom case that had all red fans and LEDs (for reference since I wanted to do a light swap on mine). Unfortunately I couldn't find one. So I went ahead with the swap anyway and posted pictures of it. Someone gave me rep, because once in awhile people are going to go through this thread to try and get ideas for what different setups will look like.

So if somebody posts a unique looking fan/light setup that isn't stock, yeah, I'll give them rep. It's *useful information* for Phantom owners, future possible Phantom owners, and people looking through this thread.

If that hurts your feelings, then deal with it.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14957652*
> Update with Kaged's rad bracket! Had to redo most of my loop thanks Kaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> http://i926.photobucket.com/albums/ad104/NUM1SON/Pump%20Upgrade/P1020265.jpg
> http://i926.photobucket.com/albums/ad104/NUM1SON/Pump%20Upgrade/P1020280.jpg
> http://i926.photobucket.com/albums/ad104/NUM1SON/Pump%20Upgrade/P1020274.jpg
> http://i926.photobucket.com/albums/ad104/NUM1SON/Pump%20Upgrade/P1020277.jpg
> 
> Top this mess behind your mobo!
> http://i926.photobucket.com/albums/ad104/NUM1SON/Pump%20Upgrade/P1020272.jpg
> 
> Anyway bracket is great once I had everything switched around. Order one!
> 
> More pic's in build log in sig.


That looks awesome with the color changing paint on there. I never really considered the larger size tubing when I designed the bracket. That's possibly something I could look into changing if need be. Now I feel bad that you had to change your loop back around







But looks great none the less.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14957871*
> Think core 1 is a slacker or do I have a thermal paste issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14958576*
> Yeah, I'd like to know if it's core slackage or just poor contact between chip and heatsink.
> I got a core that is a consistant 6 deg. cooler than all the others.
> 
> 37,36,36,31


Maybe that's just an Intel issue. I've never had one of my cores be that much different temp wise. May they do have a slacker core in them


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil;14954268*
> I wish it was mid siZe case


K2mil...who knows, you may get your wish.


----------



## Notleh

A little while ago a guy posted on here that Phantoms were now shipping with USB 3.0 (I believe it was Kand).

So, I ordered a replacement board (I had been meaning to do it for about a year anyway since I had one of the very first Phantoms and there was a board issue). When I received *the new board it did NOT have USB3.0*.

I contacted Rob and Ryan at NZXT and *they both told me that no Phantoms anywhere were shipping with USB 3.0 right now*. USB 3.0 is a feature NZXT supports, as you can see on their current cases (like the H2) and I would imagine if/when there is a new version of the Phantom it will have USB 3.0.

NXZT has had great customer service for me (they sent me the LED splitter because the original LED fans did not include them) and the new board at no cost. They also developed the LED 200mm fans because people asked for them. I would guess that if there is a replacement USB3.0 board available then it would be a cheap and easy upgrade.

But as of right now, I do not know how Kand got a Phantom with USB 3.0 unless someone put it in there. I would be happy to be proven wrong though!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;14959469*
> 
> But as of right now, I do not know how Kand got a Phantom with USB 3.0 unless someone put it in there. I would be happy to be proven wrong though!


My thoughts on that, are that someone modded their existing board to add a single USB 3 port. As this picture of a single unit, is the only one I have ever found, through numerous web searches. Plus no mention of it being a reality on any of NZXT's websites. Granted none of their employees on their forum, or here, that I have seen, has actively denied it being a reality either. I don't really mind either way. My MB has 2 USB 3 ports on the back, that I never use. I'm still using eSata for all my external drives, and don't own anything that is USB 3 ready.


----------



## esproductions

A reminder to get your entries in if you haven't already for our *NZXT September Questionnaire Giveaway Contest!*

http://www.overclock.net/14947793-post5062.html


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14957871*
> Think core 1 is a slacker or do I have a thermal paste issue?


I have the same issue with core 1 and 2 being higher than the other two.


----------



## LPRaver89

Thats odd, liked Kaged I am sporting AMD and ive never had that problem.


----------



## Rowey

Just entered, thanks es!


----------



## Soldier1969

Just wondering since I see most people spend alot on their systems just to game on a tiny 21-24 inch panels. Im still waiting on the first led backlit 120hz 30' 2560 x 1600 ips panel...Gaming on one of these or several is the ultimate. I see alot of guys spending a grand or more on 2 gtx 580s or even a single 590/6990 just to game on a cheap $200 1080 panel or 2. I'll never understand that. The display to me is the most important part of a system, hardware is second.


----------



## esproductions

Sick setup... I use 2 x 24" screens mainly because I do photo/video processing work and it helps a lot with productivity. A single 30" wouldn't work for me... maybe 2 of them would but that's too expensive for me. However, I've gamed on a 30" screen before and it's awesome, and I do agree with you about people spending money on 2 GTX580s and then use a single 24".


----------



## num1son

Your right about the screen being important, but you need a full on rig just to use one properly. Most people probably don't have enough money to buy both a rig and a monitor costing the same.


----------



## Kand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notleh*


A little while ago a guy posted on here that Phantoms were now shipping with USB 3.0 (I believe it was Kand).

So, I ordered a replacement board (I had been meaning to do it for about a year anyway since I had one of the very first Phantoms and there was a board issue). When I received *the new board it did NOT have USB3.0*.

I contacted Rob and Ryan at NZXT and *they both told me that no Phantoms anywhere were shipping with USB 3.0 right now*. USB 3.0 is a feature NZXT supports, as you can see on their current cases (like the H2) and I would imagine if/when there is a new version of the Phantom it will have USB 3.0.

NXZT has had great customer service for me (they sent me the LED splitter because the original LED fans did not include them) and the new board at no cost. They also developed the LED 200mm fans because people asked for them. I would guess that if there is a replacement USB3.0 board available then it would be a cheap and easy upgrade.

But as of right now, I do not know how Kand got a Phantom with USB 3.0 unless someone put it in there. I would be happy to be proven wrong though!










All the Phantoms arriving in the Philippines seem to be USB 3.0 equipped. Must be an Asia only thing as of now, since it's the first time NZXT has shipped to the stores here.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I know this for a fact because I wanted an overclocked account, so I had to figure out how to get rep. I did it by going into the unanswered threads and answering them. People repped me, because I helped them, or gave them useful information that helped them. *NOT* because I posted pictures of my rig and people thought it was cool, or I posted something funny.

Please people, use the system for it's intended purpose, not for "fun".


You know this for a fact because this is how you got rep. Ok, that doesn't make much sense. Anyways like others have said there are many ways people can interpret "help". Showing nice looking setups in the same case as me is help for me. As it gives me ideas on how I can set up my rig. I don't see how that is against the rules.


----------



## chinesethunda

the last couple of pages have been nothing but flames, if you have a problem why not just report it to a mod and let a REAL mod handle it. Let's stick to the topic at hand.

My question is, has anyone gotten the usb3 usb hub from nzxt after calling them?


----------



## num1son

I didn't.


----------



## theturbofd

I think another 480 would look good in here :]


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;14949537*
> Sadly I put the Corsair 800D... I really like how it is designed and I like the overall size of the case as well.


just entered and will be waiting for the lucky winner







:drum:


----------



## Sledgemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14963053*
> the last couple of pages have been nothing
> My question is, has anyone gotten the usb3 usb hub from nzxt after calling them?


I have emailed them re the USB 3.0 front usb hub and got this reply:
Quote:


> We do have updated circuit board for U3 solution while the updated version will provide only one U3 port and keep one U2 port as previous one.
> You no need to change the front panel while change the board by yourself.
> Let me know If you are insist to have the update one then we could contact our local distributor to bring in the stock for your demand soon.
> Wait for your reply soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> Zoe


Beats me why they would still keep a USB 2 port there though.


----------



## chinesethunda

so if they were to sell it then we wouldn't get the new usb3?


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

What is the SN or the modelnumber of the top 200mm fan?


----------



## jdmathew

Here's my window-modded white phantom with blue CCFL. UV is coming along with UV Blue liquid cooling. I got a kit of 16gb blue gskill, my mobo will hopfully be blue as well. A blue Kingston Hyperx SSD tops it off. Will keep posted


----------



## Kaged

Nice job on the windows, but please tell me those casters aren't going on the case?


----------



## clickhere.exe

hardly an update, but I installed an Enermax Cluster fan as one of the rear exhausts. I really want to use the built in fan controller but this is a 4 pin not 3. Right now its connected using the included molex adaptor and I think I'll go deaf soon. Anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*


hardly an update, but I installed an Enermax Cluster fan as one of the rear exhausts. I really want to use the built in fan controller but this is a 4 pin not 3. Right now its connected using the included molex adaptor and I think I'll go deaf soon. Anyone have a solution for this?











I had this issue with some CM fans. I cut the plug on the fan controller cord with a pair of snips. So the 4 pin can fit into the 3 pin plug. Done it before never had any issues.


----------



## Soldier1969

Very nice clean look Clickhere.


----------



## Nasty113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmathew*


Here's my window-modded white phantom with blue CCFL. UV is coming along with UV Blue liquid cooling. I got a kit of 16gb blue gskill, my mobo will hopfully be blue as well. A blue Kingston Hyperx SSD tops it off. Will keep posted


What trim did you use? Looks great! I've been trying to figure out exactly how I want to do it and I might have to steal this idea!


----------



## Nasty113

Will the EK Coolstream 360 XT fit in the top of the case using a bracket similar to Kaged(Sp)?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12370/ex-rad-199/EK_CoolStream_360_XT_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XT_360.html


----------



## DePontee

I've seen a few posts on here say that in order to install a "Non-NZXT" 200mm fan on the inside you have to drill new holes. That is not entirely true. Because I had the Megahalems, I had to find a way to mount a 200mmx20mm fan to the inside (Sorry Chinesethunda I can't support the mounting to the outside, with 9 kids, one of them is bound to put their fingers in it...LOL).

Anyway, I noticed somebody else did this so I can't take credit for it. For all of you that want a side fan, but don't want to drill new holes, here are some pics of how to do it. The Xigma 200mm x 20mm comes with the rubber mounts that you need. Just use a small screwdriver to push them into the existing holes. I have zero vibration and it clears the Megahalems by about 2-3mm. Hope this helps.

By the way, the H100 got out here a week and a half ago, but because we were getting too many rockets, the installation kept getting delayed. It is now installed and pics to come soon.

Here are the Xigma 200mm x 20mm fan pics.

This is a pic from the outside...









This is a pic from the inside...









Here is a close up of the rubber mount pushed into the existing holes...


----------



## DePontee

Awhile back I decided that after getting this computer to a nice 5.2 GHz overclock from 3.4GHz (I know, bulldozer has been OCed to 8.4 GHz, don't rub it in LOL), I wanted to go ahead and change to water cooling. The problem is this computer and I are still in Afghanistan. In order to ship it back to the states, I would have to drain it before I ship it and the rads, tubing and pumps are not good after being left to the elements in shipping and storage for a few months.

So I decided to give the H100 a try. I figure that if it didn't do well, then I would either use it until I get back to the states and change out for a water cooler, or just switch back to my trusty Megahalems (The Megahalems is running in push/pull and I am running this computer at 5.0GHz 24/7 even though it can go higher).

Anyway, after two attempts to install the H100 were interupted by rocket attacks, my third attempt was successful. I lowered the OC to 3.8GHz before running any stresses on the chip. It handled it like a champ. For those of you who have followed the different tests I run with cooling, you know that I do all tests at a moderate 4.6GHz. First, I ran the 3.8GHz for about an hour though to make sure the CPU and ThermalTake T-G1 paste heated up and evened out. No, I didn't even try the paste that was already on the H100. First, it wasn't where it needed to be so it didn't have total coverage on the CPU. Second, I'm sure if it is pre-coated, the contract went to the lowest bidder. So, I stuck with what I think is the best.

After an hour of stressing all 8 cores to 100%, I was actually pleased with what I was seeing. Enough so that I decided to go ahead and bump the OC up to 4.6GHz and see what the results were.

So, is the H100 worth the $115 I paid for it with S/H???

ABSO-FREAKIN-LUTELY!!!

People can argue what the best "Air Cooler" is but I have found my temps when using the Megahalems in Push/Pull. Hell, it was enough to air-cool a 5.2GHz OC and allow for a 5.0GHz 24/7. So, you really can't argue that those are good results.

However, at 5.2GHz fully stressed it was running over 84C and at 5.0GHz it hovered around 78C. Decent for an air-cooler because who does anything that stresses all 8 cores 24/7. For testing though, like I said, I always use 4.6GHz. For the Megahalems in push/pull, at 4.6GHz it bounced between 72C - 73C.

Keep in mind, I am using only the two fans that came with the H100. I do have two NZXT 200mm fans on top set up to exhaust (Which is how they are supposed to be set up...LOL). Anyway the results were insane if you ask me. At 100% stress on all cores it never hit 61C. For the first hour, it never hit 60C. I think it climbed to 61C because I am in a small room and the ambient temp may have risen a bit. Either way, 11C-12C cooler is a huge gain and well worth the $115.

I noticed a side affect that made this purchase even better. Because I don't have the huge cooler (heater) in the case, heating things up in there, my temps on both GPUs dropped (one 9C the other 13C). Liking the temps on them so much, I was able to OC them even more and squeeze even more out of them LOL.

Also, it does sound like a jet engine starting up when it is going through its POST. After about 10 seconds, it is quieter than my push/pulls on my Megahalems.

Anyway, here are the pics of the H100 installed in my Phantom using the brackets that NZXT gives you to mount the rad without having to remove the 200mm fans.

Much more room for the GPUs and Memory to cool









This picture shows off the green a little more acurately...and yes that is 7 HDDs LOL...Gotta have my movies, music and pics of the little lady and kids while I'm deployed. You can't see the SSD, but it's up in the 5.25" bay.










I'm trying to figure out if I like this picture or not. It seems cluttered, but not much I can do with so many drives installed. The wires on the lower left are not stray wires, those are the fan connectrs for the three panel fans. I am pretty happy with the polished aluminum interior, but the more I look at it, the more I wish I had gone with carbon fiber.


----------



## chinesethunda

you have convinced me to get the h100 when i upgrade my case lol. the fan i have on the outside i is covered by the dust filter that comes with the case. so you couldn't really stick a finger in it. but i understand your concerns though. thats a sick case you have there, that will probably what mine looks like in the future, cept for blue and only 2 hdds lol


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

i would love to be added

http://www.overclock.net/14927247-post1206.html


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;14976536*
> Anyway, here are the pics of the H100 installed in my Phantom *using the brackets that NZXT gives you to mount the rad without having to remove the 200mm fans.
> *


Wat? Since when?!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdr.shephard;14970191*
> what is the sn or the modelnumber of the top 200mm fan?


df200301semn


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*


Wat? Since when?!










I got my Phantom back in May/June and it came with two brackets to mount the rad to the top and clear the fans. Since those fans are moving a lot more air than 120mm and also exhausting around the rad, I figured that would be better than setting up a push/pull. Look in the little white box that came with your Phantom and see if the brackets are in there.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Oh, so that's what those brackets were for?! I was baffled by what you'd use them for when I was helping a classmate install his rig into the Phantom black w/ orange.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah those are the brackets.... now where the hell did i put them....


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DePontee;14980458*
> I got my Phantom back in May/June and it came with two brackets to mount the rad to the top and clear the fans. Since those fans are moving a lot more air than 120mm and also exhausting around the rad, I figured that would be better than setting up a push/pull. Look in the little white box that came with your Phantom and see if the brackets are in there.










Wow, I totally missed that! Now that you mention it, I do remember that little box...

Now... where did I put it


----------



## DePontee

Hahahahaha...well, thank goodness I am living in basically a box out here and the brackets were easy to find. Otherwise, if I was back home, the little white box would have found its way into all the other computer parts and bins and I never would have found them. They actually work quite well and were a snap to install. The rad hangs freely, just below the two 200mm fans, but it is definitely stable so no worries of it rocking around or falling. Yet another great reason to buy a Phantom. Not as if we need any more reasons LOL.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14977512*
> you have convinced me to get the h100 when i upgrade my case lol. the fan i have on the outside i is covered by the dust filter that comes with the case. so you couldn't really stick a finger in it. but i understand your concerns though. thats a sick case you have there, that will probably what mine looks like in the future, cept for blue and only 2 hdds lol


Thank you Thunda. In your defense, I actually thought about also mounting the fan on the outside. I do focus a lot on the asthetics and presentation when doing a build that is for sale, but since this build was for me and not for sale, I was more concerned about cooling. The only reason I didn't put it on the outside was because I know my kidos too well. They are not hooligans, but they are curious and I could totally see one of the younger ones pushing a pen through the dust cover to see what would happen LOL.


----------



## Poisoner

Do any of you know which tower coolers will fit with the side fan installed?


----------



## DePontee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner;14985543*
> Do any of you know which tower coolers will fit with the side fan installed?


Not very many good coolers will fit with the NZXT fan installed. I think ES made a faq page for that though. Bottom line is, if you are going to get a good cooler, you are going to have to either put the fan on the outside like Chinesethunda or use a Xigmatek 200mm x 20mm fan and mount it using the rubber mounts that come with it (See pictures about two pages back). Keep in mind, you will have to choose a cooler 160mm tall or less if you are using a 20mm thick fan, and 150mm or under if you use the NZXT fan. Hope that helps.


----------



## leveldowen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior;14984930*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I totally missed that! Now that you mention it, I do remember that little box...
> 
> Now... where did I put it


You didn't read the instructions? It was right in there. I found that I didn't have enough clearance to use them with pushers under the rad because the fans were in front of the cpu block though. I don't mind having the radiator hanging off the back of my case though, where I'm able to run push/pull in the open air.


----------



## esproductions

NZXT September Questionnaire Giveaway Contest ends FRIDAY!

Get those entries in if you haven't done so already!

Open to all Phantom owners!









http://www.overclock.net/14947793-post5062.html


----------



## LPRaver89

ES you are ruining my chances of winning when you keep bringing it back up.... Just kidding... enter you crazy people you get cool stuffs!


----------



## chinesethunda

true, the filter is just sturdy enough to block fingers, but not pens lol
How does the mount work though for the cooler under the 200mm fans? I don't have them right this moment so I don't know but I would like to see how that is set up


----------



## mr_mich

Ordered a Phantom!

For the record, I ordered the Xigmatek Loki which performs the same as the Hyper 212+ according to Frostytech. The Loki is a low-profile cooler, coming in at 134mm high.

Such a low-clearance heatsink should allow me to get a side-panel 200mm fan, either a Xigmatek or the actual NZXT. Is the free fan thing still happening?


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_mich;14997470*
> Ordered a Phantom!
> 
> For the record, I ordered the Xigmatek Loki which performs the same as the Hyper 212+ according to Frostytech. The Loki is a low-profile cooler, coming in at 134mm high.
> 
> Such a low-clearance heatsink should allow me to get a side-panel 200mm fan, either a Xigmatek or the actual NZXT. Is the free fan thing still happening?


no they dont give out free fans.


----------



## cDgRazoray

Long time lurker here with his first post







!! Got my order in and ready to join the club.










I'll post pics once she's finished.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cDgRazoray;14998562*
> Long time lurker here with his first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! Got my order in and ready to join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics once she's finished.


That looks like a whole lotta fun!


----------



## mr_mich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;14998129*
> no they dont give out free fans.


I kind of figured. What's the easiest place to get the NZXT fans? Also, can I just use regular 92mm case fans if I want a push/pull setup for my Xigmatek Loki? Or is there something special about fans for cpu heatsinks?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Can you fit a 360mm rad in the top, and a 240mm in the bottom next to the psu when you take out the hd cage?


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


Can you fit a 360mm rad in the top, and a 240mm in the bottom next to the psu when you take out the hd cage?



Yes you can

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


ES you are ruining my chances of winning when you keep bringing it back up.... Just kidding... enter you crazy people you get cool stuffs!


Trust me, it's for the greater good







More entries = more popularity = more contests!


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cDgRazoray*


Long time lurker here with his first post







!! Got my order in and ready to join the club.










I'll post pics once she's finished.


Welcome to the club. Put some good push/pulls on that Megahalems and you should see some good temps. I used Cooler Masters (A12025-20RB-3BN-F1) and got some really good temps. I also mounted it to exhaust toward the top of the case instead of the back and was able to lower the temps that way. Obviously it is your build, but figure I would give you some pointers because up until a few days ago, I was using the Megahalems in my Sigrig and it did very well. Good luck with your build and I look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## DePontee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


true, the filter is just sturdy enough to block fingers, but not pens lol
How does the mount work though for the cooler under the 200mm fans? I don't have them right this moment so I don't know but I would like to see how that is set up


Here you go Thunda. This is the bracket that came with the Phantom to hold a 240mm rad with the two 200mm fans still installed. I can't get to the back one to take a pic, but it looks slightly different.

That is it being held by two screws









And here is a close up


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmathew*


Here's my window-modded white phantom with blue CCFL. UV is coming along with UV Blue liquid cooling. I got a kit of 16gb blue gskill, my mobo will hopfully be blue as well. A blue Kingston Hyperx SSD tops it off. Will keep posted
















































The best window mod that I have ever seen in my whole life.

Outstanding

Send your work to NZXT or start a new business for phantom window mod.


----------



## Notleh

esproductions, are you going to update the Phantom owners lists before the drawing?


----------



## Notleh

I contacted Johnny (NZXT Co-Founder) about the Phantom USB 3.0 question and Kand was right.

There is a Phantom USB 3.0 upgrade available (to distributors, not consumers) and it is slowly being implemented. However, it is completely up to the select territories when they want to implement it as they work through their inventory.

And before you ask; yes, there is an upgrade kit coming out for existing Phantom owners. There is not a release date yet, but it is fairly soon (maybe end of October).


----------



## mybadomen

Here's my newest progress on my baby. She's got a window now, I'm working on lighting and I just finished painting and sleeving the Psu. Still waiting on Compression unions but I have tons of little details to deal with anyway. Here she is in all her glory so far. What you guys think?


----------



## num1son

Looks good, but bigger pics please!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15009292*
> Looks good, but bigger pics please!


I wish i could do bigger pictures but all i have is my iPhone right now. When shes finished i will take some really good photos.The complete build log is here under Intel build Logs Requiem Revamp. believe it or not i am camping right now and been working on my Pc here.


----------



## chinesethunda

thanks depontee for the pics, nice closeup. with all these windows im tempted to do one if i get a h100 lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr_mich*


I kind of figured. What's the easiest place to get the NZXT fans? Also, can I just use regular 92mm case fans if I want a push/pull setup for my Xigmatek Loki? Or is there something special about fans for cpu heatsinks?


Amazon carries a bunch of nzxt stuff, they have most of the fans and cable extensions.


----------



## mrcool63

shouldn't we get an official siggy?? would be nice


----------



## Notleh

Mybadomen, that looks really sweet. Very clean and I especially like that window.

One question; why did you choose to have the psu pulling in warm air from the case? I would think pulling in cool air from underneath and exhausting out the back would be cooler. Is it for the Cougar lettering on the psu?


----------



## mr_mich

UPS delivered all of my stuff today!

Unfortunately my Phantom box has a huge gash in the side. After opening it up, there's a 2" mark on the right side of the case







How hard is it to get a new panel? I really don't want to box this **** back up and send it back to Newegg.

Edit: and the top corner of the door is broken, so it doesn't shut. Great.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_mich;15018257*
> UPS delivered all of my stuff today!
> 
> Unfortunately my Phantom box has a huge gash in the side. After opening it up, there's a 2" mark on the right side of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get a new panel? I really don't want to box this **** back up and send it back to Newegg.
> 
> Edit: and the top corner of the door is broken, so it doesn't shut. Great.


You can get them in NZXTs website for $20.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_mich;15018257*
> UPS delivered all of my stuff today!
> 
> Unfortunately my Phantom box has a huge gash in the side. After opening it up, there's a 2" mark on the right side of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get a new panel? I really don't want to box this **** back up and send it back to Newegg.
> 
> Edit: and the top corner of the door is broken, so it doesn't shut. Great.


You can buy both those pieces from nzxt for 40$ total. But I would just rma it.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15014387*
> Mybadomen, that looks really sweet. Very clean and I especially like that window.
> 
> One question; why did you choose to have the psu pulling in warm air from the case? I would think pulling in cool air from underneath and exhausting out the back would be cooler. Is it for the Cougar lettering on the psu?


I really want the Psu right side up. I like the looks of it that way. The negatives are the wires are closer to the front and the air situation I was unsure of. I am building legs to get the case in the air. So the airflow is All my Rads blowing out and the front 140 mm and rear 120mm pulling cool air in right next to the rads. I really wasn't concerned that the Psu would overheat and figured worse case it would help remove some heat from the case. Although I could be wrong. And thanks for the Compliment. I've been working all day and trying to finish my Rig all night.


----------



## mybadomen

Hey guys did any of you that made windows have trouble with the plexiglas hitting the back edge of the case? Or did you use H channel edging? I tried saving some cash by going with C channel molding and double sided tape but it seems I need to cut the rear lip of the case to make it close right.Also anyone want to show of the legs they used to lift there Phantom? I'd love to see some ideas. Thanks fellow Phantom Owners.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;15019291*
> Hey guys did any of you that made windows have trouble with the plexiglas hitting the back edge of the case? Or did you use H channel edging? I tried saving some cash by going with C channel molding and double sided tape but it seems I need to cut the rear lip of the case to make it close right.Also anyone want to show of the legs they used to lift there Phantom? I'd love to see some ideas. Thanks fellow Phantom Owners.


It will fit if you cut the back edge. I however used the same dimension window as the mesh and if you put the edge of the plexi on the edge of the window it should fit... atleast mine does.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15018531*
> You can buy both those pieces from nzxt for 40$ total. But I would just rma it.


Same happened to me from newegg I just kept building it and called them. I gave them my credit information and the overnighted a new case to me without charging my bank account that had no cash in it. They give you 7 days after getting the new case to ship the damaged one back. Call them seriously they were very cooperative and I had my new case in 2 days! ( the other thing is if only the panel is damaged , just build your Phantom whole you wait on the new case and use the panel from the new one. Just change the sticker serial number and the side panel and send the new case back in the old box so all the serials match.) I was in the same boat until one of the newegg people told me what to do







also you don't pay any shipping ,They give you a label to ship the case back . Good Luck and let me know if need any help with it.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15019334*
> It will fit if you cut the back edge. I however used the same dimension window as the mesh and if you put the edge of the plexi on the edge of the window it should fit... atleast mine does.


To late for that I cut the window hole to big. It looks like I should have no problem cutting the back edge back about 1/2 " or so. I just wanted to see if anyone else ran into the same problem. Thanks for the reply Mate.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;15019446*
> To late for that I cut the window hole to big. It looks like I should have no problem cutting the back edge back about 1/2 " or so. I just wanted to see if anyone else ran into the same problem. Thanks for the reply Mate.


I couldnt tell you who it was but I remember someone doing it and they were fine.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_mich;15018257*
> UPS delivered all of my stuff today!
> 
> Unfortunately my Phantom box has a huge gash in the side. After opening it up, there's a 2" mark on the right side of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get a new panel? I really don't want to box this **** back up and send it back to Newegg.
> 
> Edit: and the top corner of the door is broken, so it doesn't shut. Great.


I know your pain man rma's suck. I had to send off my week old 580 to evga. But I would just get it out of the way. Just be sure they pay for shipping, as it will be pricey.


----------



## num1son

I had to cut the acrylic of my window shorter after the door wouldn't close. Honestly i would have the air blowing out through your rads. The air inside the case is going to be very warm still and you will be taking a hit cooling wise.


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfsurf*


Just got mine in yesterday. Hopefully I won't have to do much else with this rig for at least a year.










idk how to make the cable management cleaner. I think the white wall behind makes the cables stick out more.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


holy Icon city...



how about now?


----------



## mr_mich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;15019394*
> Same happened to me from newegg I just kept building it and called them. I gave them my credit information and the overnighted a new case to me without charging my bank account that had no cash in it. They give you 7 days after getting the new case to ship the damaged one back. Call them seriously they were very cooperative and I had my new case in 2 days! ( the other thing is if only the panel is damaged , just build your Phantom whole you wait on the new case and use the panel from the new one. Just change the sticker serial number and the side panel and send the new case back in the old box so all the serials match.) I was in the same boat until one of the newegg people told me what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also you don't pay any shipping ,They give you a label to ship the case back . Good Luck and let me know if need any help with it.


Thanks for the response.

The mark on the panel isn't really bad, it's definitely under the paint though and about 1.5-2" long. It's entirely UPS's fault, because the box had a huge hole in the side and I knew something was going to be wrong.

That being said, I really don't care. It's going to sit under my desk (and that panel will be against the wall) so it's not worth the headache.

The door is more annoying to me than anything. I'll probably only open/close it like 3 times to set up the OS/drivers, but I sort of figured part of the benefit of paying $130 for a case was that it would show up...intact. And I can't really blame this on UPS because it looks like a really weak part, and I've read about other people's doors breaking. I actually zap-a-gap'd the corner of the hinge back on, but can't figure out how to actually re-seat it without breaking it. Any ideas?

In any case, the build booted on the first try and I'm installing Windows now. The only thing that frightens me is that my 2500k started up at 50*C with the Xigmatek Loki running...we'll see what's up with that in a little bit.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfsurf*


how about now?

*snip


http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


I had to cut the acrylic of my window shorter after the door wouldn't close. Honestly i would have the air blowing out through your rads. The air inside the case is going to be very warm still and you will be taking a hit cooling wise.


The Rads are blowing out. The intakes are The 140mm front fan and the 120mm rear fan. Also the Psu will be pulling air from inside the case blowing it out. Top 360 rad has 5 fans blowing out and the bottom has 2 for now. This may change when she's up and running again.

"Update" Still working on her wiring. I want it really clean so I am cutting the molex and sata power wires and making them the right length.also getting rid of any extra wire length that's not needed. The Psu will basically only work on the build.

This look familiar to you guys? Lol, Looks like o got days of wiring ahead of me


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr_mich*


Thanks for the response.

The mark on the panel isn't really bad, it's definitely under the paint though and about 1.5-2" long. It's entirely UPS's fault, because the box had a huge hole in the side and I knew something was going to be wrong.

That being said, I really don't care. It's going to sit under my desk (and that panel will be against the wall) so it's not worth the headache.

The door is more annoying to me than anything. I'll probably only open/close it like 3 times to set up the OS/drivers, but I sort of figured part of the benefit of paying $130 for a case was that it would show up...intact. And I can't really blame this on UPS because it looks like a really weak part, and I've read about other people's doors breaking. I actually zap-a-gap'd the corner of the hinge back on, but can't figure out how to actually re-seat it without breaking it. Any ideas?

In any case, the build booted on the first try and I'm installing Windows now. The only thing that frightens me is that my 2500k started up at 50*C with the Xigmatek Loki running...we'll see what's up with that in a little bit.


Rustoleum Gloss White matches the case perfect. That's if you have the white one.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfsurf*


how about now?










sexier. thnx








<~~~~~


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*


http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/


very interesting. will check it out thanks


----------



## mr_mich

Well, the build is (mostly) complete!

Everything's up and running, got Windows installed and updated, and most of my programs ready. I'm new to overclocking, and it's 1:30AM, so I'll take a break...but I have noticed that my temps are kind of weird. They idle at like 28-38-28-33. I'm guessing I screwed up the thermal paste.

I'll get around to it later though, right now I'm just happy that aside from my case having a few rough edges, everything works!


----------



## AMC

Updated rig, Finally!


----------



## alpsie

:S nzxt RMA and nzxt europe, seems to be ignoring my emails.
About a month ago the RMA wrote me saying they would ship the usb3 header/cable, package has still not arrived. So I wrote them and they gace me a track and trace number to the package they had send (but that package was for a new fancontroller, which I can see since the date of the trace and trace is 3 months ago) and they no longer respond to any emails from me.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


Hey guys did any of you that made windows have trouble with the plexiglas hitting the back edge of the case? Or did you use H channel edging? I tried saving some cash by going with C channel molding and double sided tape but it seems I need to cut the rear lip of the case to make it close right.Also anyone want to show of the legs they used to lift there Phantom? I'd love to see some ideas. Thanks fellow Phantom Owners.


don't cut i ran the same problem just bend the edge a bit to the inside of the case. mine fits perfect now with the edge bended and i didn't had to cut the edge


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


:S nzxt RMA and nzxt europe, seems to be ignoring my emails.
About a month ago the RMA wrote me saying they would ship the usb3 header/cable, package has still not arrived. So I wrote them and they gace me a track and trace number to the package they had send (but that package was for a new fancontroller, which I can see since the date of the trace and trace is 3 months ago) and they no longer respond to any emails from me.


I waited 4 months for my package, Patience.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


:S nzxt RMA and nzxt europe, seems to be ignoring my emails.
About a month ago the RMA wrote me saying they would ship the usb3 header/cable, package has still not arrived. So I wrote them and they gace me a track and trace number to the package they had send (but that package was for a new fancontroller, which I can see since the date of the trace and trace is 3 months ago) and they no longer respond to any emails from me.


alpsie, that's odd because I get very quick replies. My RMA only took 1 week. Email [email protected] He is a good guy and will get you to the right person at NZXT.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;15025170*
> don't cut i ran the same problem just bend the edge a bit to the inside of the case. mine fits perfect now with the edge bended and i didn't had to cut the edge


Great idea Mate. Thanks.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15025576*
> alpsie, that's odd because I get very quick replies. My RMA only took 1 week. Email [email protected] He is a good guy and will get you to the right person at NZXT.


I´ve emailed rob now







thanks for the email, I hope it gets sorted out now


----------



## chinesethunda

lol it takes a long while for them to get RMA parts out lol


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15026653*
> lol it takes a long while for them to get RMA parts out lol


ah, you havnt gotten your usb3 either then ?
-
edit
just got a reply from the rma, they told me i was correct that it was wrong track and trace, and they would send a track and trace when it gets shipped out, so even after a month it hasn´t been shipped :S oh well

edit 2nd
this is what Rob wrote me.

Unfortunately most of the information you have received was incorrect.
Current Phantoms are not shipping with USB 3.0, that picture is of a user
made modification. We currently do not yet have a USB 3.0 for the Phantom;
however, we just began production on testing samples. We should have them to
the market before the end of the year. Feel free to check back in with me in
a few weeks, I will be happy to relay the current status of the USB3 panel
to you.









---
tho not sure what to belive, just look here
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-Phantom-Big-Tower-USB-30-black::14884.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-Phantom-Big-Tower-USB-30-red::14883.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-Phantom-Big-Tower-USB-30-white::14882.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-Phantom-Big-Tower-USB-30-white-red::16828.html

edit 3th
wrote the links to Rob and he emailed me back after having talked with someone a bit higher up, this is whar he wrote.

It now appears that I am partially incorrect. After talking to my associate,
Europe is selling them, however the panel itself is not available. I
apologize for the misinformation.


----------



## esproductions

*CONTEST ENDS TOMORROW @ MIDNIGHT!*

Get those entries in fellas!

http://www.overclock.net/14947793-post5062.html


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;15026739*
> It now appears that I am partially incorrect. After talking to my associate,
> Europe is selling them, however the panel itself is not available. I
> apologize for the misinformation.


alpsie, this is correct. The panels are in production and certain territories, such as Europe and East Asia, are selling new Phantoms with the new USB3.0 panels. As the other territories (like the US) work through their stock, they will be selling them with USB 3.0 as well.

There will also be an upgrade kit for existing Phantom owners. Probably in the next few months.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;14950250*
> I almost said 800D, but really I would just like a BIGGER Phantom!


OK, here is a question for everyone: If you were making a bigger Phantom (call it the Phantom XL) how big would you make it and what features would you most want?

This would not be replacing the current Phantom. It would be a completely different beast...but in the same family.


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15028297*
> OK, here is a question for everyone: If you were making a bigger Phantom (call it the Phantom XL) how big would you make it and what features would you most want?
> 
> This would not be replacing the current Phantom. It would be a completely different beast...but in the same family.


wider, so giant heatsinks can fit with a side fan installed. bottomside intake for a 240 rad. topside intake for a 360. internal usb3. sandwich maker.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf;15028904*
> wider, so giant heatsinks can fit with a side fan installed. bottomside intake for a 240 rad. topside intake for a 360. internal usb3. sandwich maker.


What is the max width you would want? Tallest heatsink I know of is the Silver Arrow at 163mm.


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15028981*
> What is the max width you would want? Tallest heatsink I know of is the Silver Arrow at 163mm.


just enough to fit that with a side fan installed. doesn't have to be a full foot wide, just enough. oh and everything that's steel or plastic, make it aluminum. faceplate and all. oh my lanta that would be something...


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf;15028904*
> wider, so giant heatsinks can fit with a side fan installed. bottomside intake for a 240 rad. topside intake for a 360. internal usb3. sandwich maker.


+1
8 expansion slots, taller space above the mobo tray, a window with the 200mm fan hole cut in it. I would also like to have the choice to mount a psu up top or on the bottom. GPU bracket would also be nice, like the HAFX. Filters for the front 5.25 bays just incase you want to remove the door. Bigger cutout for hsf backplate on the mobo tray. Less misc vents or at least filter them. More focus on GPU cooling for sli or xfire. It would also be nice if NZXT did something like Bitfenix with the accessories for the case like trim and case badges. I just built 2 Phantoms so ill be posting in a few days. Cheers!


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;15029063*
> +1
> 8 expansion slots, taller space above the mobo tray, a window with the 200mm fan hole cut in it. I would also like to have the choice to mount a psu up top or on the bottom. GPU bracket would also be nice, like the HAFX. Filters for the front 5.25 bays just incase you want to remove the door. Bigger cutout for hsf backplate on the mobo tray. Less misc vents or at least filter them. More focus on GPU cooling for sli or xfire. It would also be nice if NZXT did something like Bitfenix with the accessories for the case like trim and case badges. I just built 2 Phantoms so ill be posting in a few days. Cheers!


yes. yes! bigger hsf cutout. and especially more focus on gpu cooling. maybe a separate partition for the pci slots. I forget which case has that.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;15029063*
> +1
> It would also be nice if NZXT did something like Bitfenix with the accessories for the case like trim and case badges.!


Not sure what you mean here. Do you have a link?


----------



## num1son

Just a couple inches wider, 3-4 inches taller, and a little longer to maintain its current shape. Also id like to be able to put a 480 rad in the top. And a bottom psu shelf. Basically I would like the internals and size of an 800d in the shape of a Phantom. Not having a window doesn't bother me, but they should offer one as it would sell really well.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;15023176*
> Updated rig, Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j336/AMC_Can/_MG_0106.jpg


Looking very good AMC!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15029557*
> Just a couple inches wider, 3-4 inches taller, and a little longer to maintain its current shape. Also id like to be able to put a 480 rad in the top. And a bottom psu shelf. Basically I would like the internals and size of an 800d in the shape of a Phantom. Not having a window doesn't bother me, but they should offer one as it would sell really well.


Being able to fit a 480 rad in the top, would be immensely helpful.


----------



## mybadomen

Here's an update of my Phantom. I have all hard drives and disk drive wired ,fans all running basically everything done and Still waiting on compression fittings.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15029557*
> Just a couple inches wider, 3-4 inches taller, and a little longer to maintain its current shape. Also id like to be able to put a 480 rad in the top. And a bottom psu shelf. Basically I would like the internals and size of an 800d in the shape of a Phantom. Not having a window doesn't bother me, but they should offer one as it would sell really well.


That is what I want too!


----------



## guarcimore

MY phantom :


































































































































































































coming soon gpu watercooled


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guarcimore;15030262*
> MY phantom :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon gpu watercooled


Nice job. I want to eventually add a reservoir like yours.


----------



## num1son

Nice job both of you!

Side note, could you guys not quote all the pictures in your replies? Killing my Droid here. Lol


----------



## nekym78

http://imageshack.us/g/402/sam0185l.jpg/
my first water cooling


----------



## 12Cores

I am on the fence about getting a Phantom or 690 II advanced, are the hard drive cages removable as a standard feature on the Phantom.

Thanks advance!


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores;15031623*
> I am on the fence about getting a Phantom or 690 II advanced, are the hard drive cages removable as a standard feature on the Phantom.
> 
> Thanks advance!


12Cores, the small HDD cage comes out with a few screws. The larger one needs to have the rivets drilled out with 5/16 bit. It is a very easy mod and there are many how-to's around.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Being able to fit a 480 rad in the top, would be immensely helpful.


480 on the top and 240 on the bottom? Would that take care of pretty much all watercooling needs?


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Looking very good AMC!


Thanks! Now I just need to fix my temps. Maybe a seating problem.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notleh*


12Cores, the small HDD cage comes out with a few screws. The larger one needs to have the rivets drilled out with 5/16 bit. It is a very easy mode and there are many how-to's around.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notleh*


480 on the top and 240 on the bottom? Would that take care of pretty much all watercooling needs?


Well that depends on your definition of needs. Lol it would be great to have as an option on the phantom. However there are many extreme builds with much more rad than that even.


----------



## imh073p

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Notleh*   Not sure what you mean here. Do you have a link?  
Oh sure, OC3D review of the white Shinobi and the accessories that go with the cases.


----------



## jdmathew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Nice job on the windows, but please tell me those casters aren't going on the case?










Does anyone have a suggestion on some feet or wheels for the white phantom?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmathew*


Does anyone have a suggestion on some feet or wheels for the white phantom?


mnpctech have some cool aluminium feet, as far for wheel any diy will have couple of small wheel that can be mounted as feets


----------



## MyNameIsJaredGates

Just finished another build, and 3 guesses on what case I used for this one, first 2 don't count.


----------



## alpsie

hm. well turns out the usb3 header i had requested had been shipped, since it arrived today BUT its just the standard usb2 header. oh well


----------



## esproductions

Just a reminder guys, contest closes tonight at midnight!

Get those entries in!

http://www.overclock.net/14947793-post5062.html


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;15023176*
> Updated rig, Finally!


I love it, looks very clean.


----------



## LPRaver89

Who won?


----------



## num1son

Yeah!?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Yeah!?


Num I am curious... do you use a dvd drive at all. I was looking at you new loop and noticed you dont have an optical drive.


----------



## esproductions

*The WINNER is....

VulgarDisplay88

Congratulations! You've won yourself a NZXT Sentry Mix, 2x NZXT Sleeved LED Kits, and a NZXT T-Shirt!

Please check your PM







*
_
Contestants were assigned a number and a random integer generator was used to generate the winning contestant number. _


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15050684*
> Num I am curious... do you use a dvd drive at all. I was looking at you new loop and noticed you dont have an optical drive.


I decided to ditch mine when I went to water. It was in the way with the bay res and it added more cable clutter. I share the dvd drive from my file server so I can use that 90% of the time. Which has only been once. If I needed to install windows I would just plug the drive in.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


*The WINNER is....

VulgarDisplay88

Congratulations! You've won yourself a NZXT Sentry Mix, 2x NZXT Sleeved LED Kits, and a NZXT T-Shirt!

Please check your PM







*
_
Contestants were assigned a number and a random integer generator was used to generate the winning contestant number. _



















Congratz :]


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Can't believe I won. I never win anything. Thank you so much


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Num I am curious... do you use a dvd drive at all. I was looking at you new loop and noticed you dont have an optical drive.


I have a blue ray/HD drive, but never use it so I ditched it for a better looking setup. I mean with steam and other online sources the next time I see myself using it might be when SWTOR comes out, but I think my preorder for that might be online too.

Also I am soooo pissed I did not win.









Congrats vulgardisplay you lucky little...


----------



## Notleh

I didnt get added to the owners list...that sucks.









But, congrats Vulgar!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Thanks guys. When it arrives I'll post pics of it all installed. I'll also be installing my new PSU. I wanted to buy the HALE90 850w but I couldn't find one locally or in the UK.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol my lucky number 22
sigh


----------



## cDgRazoray

Finished with my Phantom!! WOW I'm really glad I went with this case. By far the best case I've ever built on.


----------



## LPRaver89

That red looks sexy. Nice rig!


----------



## imh073p

Sweet Rig! Nice choice of hardware. I would personally take the small hdd cage out for more airflow to the lower 570. I would also flip the psu so it gets cool air from the bottom and doesnt fight with the lower 570 for air. It also adds to negative case pressure (which is bad for dust) when you already have enough exhaust fans. The fan filter on the bottom of the Phantom does a good job. It also looks cleaner cable management wise. Rep+


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew;15033832*
> Does anyone have a suggestion on some feet or wheels for the white phantom?


yeah, also been thinking of putting wheels underneath my phantom and looking on my previous lian li aluminum wheels but still looking for a thicker aluminum plates (2mm to 3mm thick) to secure wheel assembly and just mount my phantom on it.


----------



## Soldier1969

Nice red rig and clean build RazorRay but why with those specs do you game only on a 22inch 1080 panel? Seems like overkill specs for such low res tiny panel to game on but thats just me I guess. The display is most important to me then then rest...


----------



## cDgRazoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier1969;15055889*
> Nice red rig and clean build RazorRay but why with those specs do you game only on a 22inch 1080 panel? Seems like overkill specs for such low res tiny panel to game on but thats just me I guess. The display is most important to me then then rest...


Hmm I'm trying to fix my sig but it's not updating. Maybe I'm doing something wrong but I actually have triple 22 inch monitors. I built this to play BF3 in (2D) Surround. I'm also waiting on a long HDMI cable so I can plug into my living room TV for Starcraft 2 streams + couch + beer sessions. But your right, a monitor upgrade is next on my list...

Thanks for all the feedback + suggestions! Long time lurker.








<< to your IPS


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15052012*
> I didnt get added to the owners list...that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, congrats Vulgar!


It takes a little bit of time. Esproductions is the only one who can add you. Dont worru bout it to much. He will.


----------



## Varrkarus

My dad thought my white NZXT Phantom was a miniature fridge -.-'


----------



## mybadomen

Wow guys everyone's Rigs are looking great.Great job by everyone. It's alot of work that most people don't realize. I will post new photos of mine when the fittings ever get here. Been messing with trying to get fittings for almost 4 weeks now between getting wrong ones and waiting on credit the waiting on reshipping. And I paid almost as much shipping them all back and forth as I did for the fittings. Anyway new ones coming are bitspower nickel 1/2"ID x 3/4OD and 2 60 degree elbows. Also I ordered some stuff to keep the water clean. Can't recall the name though.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi, i have an h70 as exhaust. but im thinking that ist sucking hot air from the vga. because when im playing i have noticed that it was exhausting hot air, and i don't think its helping much to keep the cpu cool.

i wan't to know which is best config as intake or exhaust?


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

~~~Snip~~~


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard;15058165*
> Ok guys, sorry for asking this if it was asked before:
> 
> Will a Corsair H100 fit in this case? Do I need to remove the top 200m stock fan for the cpu cooler?
> 
> Cheers:cheers:


It says that it can on the FIRST PAGE of this thread =.=


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;15058042*
> hi, i have an h70 as exhaust. but im thinking that ist sucking hot air from the vga. because when im playing i have noticed that it was exhausting hot air, and i don't think its helping much to keep the cpu cool.
> 
> i wan't to know which is best config as intake or exhaust?


Having it set to intake will give you a few degrees cooler cpu temps.


----------



## DanielMysterio

I am thinking about getting the Phantom for my first Rig because it just looks awesome







I want to put Watercooling in it and a Window Mod.

I saw num1son and mybadomen mods an thoose look awesome








@num1son and mybodamen How to hold the Plexi like that in you mod?

@all Is there some exact measurements of both sidepanels?









Thanks for the help


----------



## Dragon69

a little upgrade








from 4gb to 8gb 2133mhz

























































Actally came from 6970's at first cause of the RED


----------



## num1son

Panel is held on with some really strong 3M double sided sticky tape. Search Google for case window mod, the first result should be a video on how to do a case window. That will tell you everything you need to know. The exact measurements might be on the nzxt website. They have replacement panels there so they may include the dimensions.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Aha ok. So you didnt cut the Plexi to the holes on the side panel, so assume it is only one piece? Do you have a link to the Side panel? Because if i search Phantom Side Panel there are only Window Mods and other Mods and I cant find it on the NZXT Website either


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15059393*
> Aha ok. So you didnt cut the Plexi to the holes on the side panel, so assume it is only one piece? Do you have a link to the Side panel? Because if i search Phantom Side Panel there are only Window Mods and other Mods and I cant find it on the NZXT Website either


http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20wi.html


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;15058706*
> Having it set to intake will give you a few degrees cooler cpu temps.


thanks good to know


----------



## Notleh

cd, that is a beautiful build. Everything just looks great together.

I especially liked the EVGA Ghzometer.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15058872*
> 
> @all Is there some exact measurements of both sidepanels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


The outside panel dimensions are 21" long x 17.5" tall. If you need the actual cutout dimensions, I have those also, just need a little bit to get dimensions added to my CAD drawing.


----------



## Kaged

Here are the side panel mesh dimensions


----------



## DanielMysterio

WOW Kaged your awesome exactly what I needed. And do you also sell that Radiator top internationally?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


I am thinking about getting the Phantom for my first Rig because it just looks awesome







I want to put Watercooling in it and a Window Mod.

I saw num1son and mybadomen mods an thoose look awesome








@num1son and mybodamen How to hold the Plexi like that in you mod?

@all Is there some exact measurements of both sidepanels?









Thanks for the help


At the moment I am going to be using 3m double sided tape. The one that says 100 pounds a role and c channel molding. You can also use a H channel molding and then there's no need to use Tape but you have to be very accurate with your cuts. Also thanks for the compliment on my Rig.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15060000*
> WOW Kaged your awesome exactly what I needed. And do you also sell that Radiator top internationally?


Thank you







, sent you a PM, also, the two smaller mesh panels, the 59.22* dimension is supposed to be 60*, but it's close enough to 60* that I didn't modify the drawing, just an FYI for everyone.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I want to add a window to my case but I'm kinda rubbish at stuff like that. I'll be using the dimensions that were posted above to make one. I want to use bolts to mount it (thinking M3/M4 x 10mm) and dome nuts with a little threadlock. Do you think that would be ok? Also I want to change the power and reset LEDs to red. Are they 3mm and what voltage are they? Oh yeah I'm going to try to install a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre on the side panel some time this week. Do you think it will look stupid with a window and a fan? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


I want to add a window to my case but I'm kinda rubbish at stuff like that. I'll be using the dimensions that were posted above to make one. I want to use bolts to mount it (thinking M3/M4 x 10mm) and dome nuts with a little threadlock. Do you think that would be ok? Also I want to change the power and reset LEDs to red. Are they 3mm and what voltage are they? Oh yeah I'm going to try to install a 200mm Bitfenix Spectre on the side panel some time this week. Do you think it will look stupid with a window and a fan? Thanks in advance.


Bolting the window on should be fine, but I don't think you'll need that long of a bolt unless you are going to use 1/4" plexi. The power/reset LED's are 3mm, not sure what the voltage on them is though. I have a window with a fan, because I want the extra cooling for my GPU's, Northbridge, and vrm heatsinks. It doesn't look as good as just a plain window, but it works. I'm working a a new design for my side window, to make it larger and tie it into the 2 120mm fan locations.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Bolting the window on should be fine, but I don't think you'll need that long of a bolt unless you are going to use 1/4" plexi. The power/reset LED's are 3mm, not sure what the voltage on them is though. I have a window with a fan, because I want the extra cooling for my GPU's, Northbridge, and vrm heatsinks. It doesn't look as good as just a plain window, but it works. I'm working a a new design for my side window, to make it larger and tie it into the 2 120mm fan locations.


Big thanks. I was planning on using 3mm Perspex. With out looking I'm guessing the case is about 2mm thick + 3mm Perspex + enough thread for the dome nut to grab = so maybe 6/7 mm.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


Big thanks. I was planning on using 3mm Perspex. With out looking I'm guessing the case is about 2mm thick + 3mm Perspex + enough thread for the dome nut to grab = so maybe 6/7 mm.



7/8mm would probably be fine, depending on how deep the dome nut is, the panel itself is roughly 1.5/1.6mm thick, maybe slightly less.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Thanks again mate. I'll experiment with it then post some pics when it's done.


----------



## Kaged

NP, patiently awaiting pics


----------



## Scorpion49

So I decided to see what my Tri-SLI can do with some better air cooling. I was using an 800D and obviously it doesn't have the greatest airflow path for something like that. So out comes the old Phantom from its banishment to the back of the PC parts closet. Heres some pics of what I did:

Started by removing the secondary HDD cage




























Mounted the SSD along the front cage



















The I decided we need another fan at the bottom, so in it went




























Starting to look like a useful system again










Now lets manage some cables, my favorite part


















See my "custom" cable-flattener-outer? Side panel goes on with plenty of room to spare, no bulge!



















So I need that big side fan, since that was the whole point of all this to cool off the graphics cards. But wait, we all know it won't fit with a push/pull H50 on there (or will it?)

This isn't going to work!










But this will!



















And there you have it, idle temps 7-8*C cooler than in the 800D. Haven't tried any gaming yet to see how hot that middle card gets but I bet its better than it was before.

EDIT: With all the fans turned up I'm idling 17-20*C cooler on the GPU's than with the 800D. Before it was 60-62* on the hottest card, now its 40-43*.


----------



## LPRaver89

Ill take your 800D Scorpion! Just to save you some closet space.


----------



## lightsout

Wow awesome improvement, but those 570's are really crying to get wet.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Ill take your 800D Scorpion! Just to save you some closet space.


It'll probably go for sale but local only, it would cost about $80 to ship. That is, unless I find another project for it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Wow awesome improvement, but those 570's are really crying to get wet.










I know, but its not worth it when they're going to get pulled soon in favor of the next generation. That was in fact the idea behind the 800D in the first place.


----------



## LPRaver89

I was just playing.... genius way of mounting the SSD by the way!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


I was just playing.... genius way of mounting the SSD by the way!


 Oh speaking of SSD mounting I mounted mine so it's kinda floating. I will post a picture when I get home.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15062138*
> I was just playing.... genius way of mounting the SSD by the way!


Thanks. I figured its so pretty and red it might as well be where you can see it. I still have to go get new hard drives, I'm considering just getting a second SSD and building a home server for the rest of my stuff.


----------



## LPRaver89

Speaking of floating has anyone seen Antecs new floating hardrive system? I would never use it seems like a good way to break your HDDs.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15062076*
> It'll probably go for sale but local only, it would cost about $80 to ship. That is, unless I find another project for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but its not worth it when they're going to get pulled soon in favor of the next generation. That was in fact the idea behind the 800D in the first place.


Yah I hear ya. Although I'm sure those 570's are pretty beastly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15062460*
> Speaking of floating has anyone seen Antecs new floating hardrive system? I would never use it seems like a good way to break your HDDs.


Wheres the pics?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15063115*
> Yah I hear ya. Although I'm sure those 570's are pretty beastly.
> 
> Wheres the pics?


This is the only one I could find for antec, maybe thats what hes talking about.

Antec Floating drive?


----------



## LPRaver89

Yup that looks like it. I saw it on youtube the other day.


----------



## mybadomen

Here's where I mounted my SSD for now using the mounts to lower the top fan that came with the phantom. I will be adding a Res there later but for now it looks cool and you can't see the wiring to the SSD it's roughy floating 2 " from the back of the case almost level with my ram cooler.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;15063403*
> Here's where I mounted my SSD for now using the mounts to lower the top fan that came with the phantom. I will be adding a Res there later but for now it looks cool and you can't see the wiring to the SSD it's roughy floating 2 " from the back of the case almost level with my ram cooler.


Thats pretty cool. Nice build. I wish I didn't need the side fans so I could put a purdy window like that.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15063135*
> This is the only one I could find for antec, maybe thats what hes talking about.
> 
> Antec Floating drive?


Those look horrible!







I would not like my drives secured like that.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15063759*
> Those look horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not like my drives secured like that.


Lol i totally agree! What the hell was Antec thinking with that one? Terrible.


----------



## LPRaver89

Thats what I was saying! It comes with normal drive trays but you can use those for ultra quite performance.... when did HDDs make that much noise?


----------



## rmshark

I've got a black one. It's damn sexy but is like a poster child for dust displaying !


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Those look horrible!







I would not like my drives secured like that.


Serious that looks totally cheesy!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmshark;15063875*
> I've got a black one. It's damn sexy but is like a poster child for dust displaying !


Yep, my mesh gets coated with dust in just a few hours of use.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol the dust on my side 120mms look like a design haha so i just leave it be. but that tri sli setup looks sick. also your side fan is ingenious lol, i would have done that but i don't have a drill. so i just took off the mesh and put it on the outside. not as pretty but it gets the work done


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

USB 3 Phantom

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Cases/Full+Tower/NZXT+Phantom+Black+V2+Full+Tower+Chassis+w%2F+USB3.0+?productId=46445

Just thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


USB 3 Phantom

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Compo...roductId=46445

Just thought I'd let everyone know.


Any news about the usb 3.0 controller for the older phantom?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*


Any news about the usb 3.0 controller for the older phantom?


Haven't heard anything it. Hopefully an NZXT rep might be able to give us an update. I'm thinking about buying another Phantom but in White or Red. I love my black one but it shows finger prints and dust so much.


----------



## chinesethunda

I guess il see which usb hub they send me

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15067293*
> lol the dust on my side 120mms look like a design haha so i just leave it be. but that tri sli setup looks sick. also your side fan is ingenious lol, i would have done that but i don't have a drill. so i just took off the mesh and put it on the outside. not as pretty but it gets the work done


I actually don't have a drill either. my tool box got stolen when I left my garage unlocked. I used a steak knife to be honest, just stuck it in the mesh and twisted pretty hard. It doesn't look very clean but the fan covers it up.


----------



## chinesethunda

you used a steak knife to make the holes? thats pretty impressive, did you cut out a whole for the fan too or no?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


you used a steak knife to make the holes? thats pretty impressive, did you cut out a whole for the fan too or no?


Nah jet let it blow through the mesh. My side panel has a dent in it so I didn't mind if I ruined it. I also detached the connector for the fan so the wire hole could be smaller and put it back on in the inside.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


I guess il see which usb hub they send me

Sent from my brain using my fingers


heres an update from all ive been told by nzxt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *me*

this is what Rob wrote me.

Unfortunately most of the information you have received was incorrect.
Current Phantoms are not shipping with USB 3.0, that picture is of a user
made modification. We currently do not yet have a USB 3.0 for the Phantom;
however, we just began production on testing samples. We should have them to
the market before the end of the year. Feel free to check back in with me in
a few weeks, I will be happy to relay the current status of the USB3 panel
to you.









tho not sure what to belive, just look here
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...ck::14884.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...ed::14883.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...te::14882.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...ed::16828.html

wrote the links to Rob and he emailed me back after having talked with someone a bit higher up, this is whar he wrote.

It now appears that I am partially incorrect. After talking to my associate,
Europe is selling them, however the panel itself is not available. I
apologize for the misinformation.


I contacted a retailer in germany since they sell the phantom with usb3, sadly you can no purchase the usb3 only








And the "usb3" nzxt send me is just the standard usb2 thing..


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

So annoyed. My new PSU has arrived and I don't like it one bit. The cables are horribly sleeved and it has scratches all over it. Definitely going to rma it.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


Haven't heard anything it. Hopefully an NZXT rep might be able to give us an update. I'm thinking about buying another Phantom but in White or Red. I love my black one but it shows finger prints and dust so much.


Paint it.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Mounted the SSD along the front cage





















Heh that's how I have my SSD mounted too!










The pic is a little outdated but I removed the cage since then and cleaned things up a bit. High five !


----------



## chinesethunda

I might try and put my fan that way too. I think it might be here Today

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## chinesethunda

got my hub, no usb3


----------



## LPRaver89

Anyone else seen these!
Zotac Graphics Card
This is such an interesting idea. Computer components are coming a long way! I cant wait to see what we will have in the next 10 years.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15077427*
> Anyone else seen these!
> Zotac Graphics Card
> This is such an interesting idea. Computer components are coming a long way! I cant wait to see what we will have in the next 10 years.


Agreed on the interesting idea, I can see it being popular with the people that don't want to do a full water loop build. Problems I can potentially see are, mounting options for the radiator(tube lenghts) especially if someone SLI's them. Zotac also has a watercooled GPU that also has a CPU block also, so imagine H70/80 that would cool the GPU too. I would interested in seeing some temp benchmarks on both of those systems.


----------



## num1son

I'm sorry but I'm just not onboard with that idea. I feel the same way about the whole hydro series now too.


----------



## LPRaver89

Lol. I dont want one I just think it is an interesting concept.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15077609*
> I feel the same way about the whole hydro series now too.


Exactly why I got my XSPC kit, my H70 couldn't keep up with my OC'ing needs at all, which is why I would like to see some temp benchmarks on the combined CPU/GPU units, cause I can't imagine a 120 rad being able to cool both of them very well combined.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15077635*
> Lol. I dont want one I just think it is an interesting concept.


I figuired you didn't. I was just speaking in general. In retrospect I believe the wiser person should just start building a loop and save themselves some money.

It is however interesting. Especially if it worked well. But after using an h70 I can say i doubt it will give you anywhere near the results of real loop.

@Kaged, I agree there is no way.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15077427*
> Anyone else seen these!
> Zotac Graphics Card
> This is such an interesting idea. Computer components are coming a long way! I cant wait to see what we will have in the next 10 years.


I can't find it now but they had one that was that card and also had a cpu block coming off of it. All with one 120mm rad lol. I couldn't find a pic maybe it was just a prototype. It was basically that and an h50 in one.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15077812*
> I figuired you didn't. I was just speaking in general. In retrospect I believe the wiser person should just start building a loop and save themselves some money.
> 
> It is however interesting. Especially if it worked well. But after using an h70 I can say i doubt it will give you anywhere near the results of real loop.
> 
> @Kaged, I agree there is no way.


Yeah I was dissapointed by my H70 as well.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15071934*
> Heh that's how I have my SSD mounted too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is a little outdated but I removed the cage since then and cleaned things up a bit. High five !


Nice! It took me about 15 minutes to dig through my hardware to find something that would work and it ended up being thumbscrews.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15077609*
> I'm sorry but I'm just not onboard with that idea. I feel the same way about the whole hydro series now too.


I personally really like the self contained idea. I've had my H50 going on 2 years and it hasn't let me down, it works as well or better than my gigantic CNPSX (depending on ambient) and doesn't eclipse the entire motherboard with its mass, nor does it need a great airflow case to work properly.

Apparently the solution works very well on those zotac cards, the few reviews I've seen showed them pushing nearly the same clocks as full block cards with no issues and only slightly higher temps.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15079755*
> Nice! It took me about 15 minutes to dig through my hardware to find something that would work and it ended up being thumbscrews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally really like the self contained idea. I've had my H50 going on 2 years and it hasn't let me down, it works as well or better than my gigantic CNPSX (depending on ambient) and doesn't eclipse the entire motherboard with its mass, nor does it need a great airflow case to work properly.
> 
> Apparently the solution works very well on those zotac cards, the few reviews I've seen showed them pushing nearly the same clocks as full block cards with no issues and only slightly higher temps.


I'm not trying to get into a debate over this, but if you ever go with a custom loop I think you'll understand immediately what I'm talking about. Now having said that, I do like them better than massive air coolers.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


I'm not trying to get into a debate over this, but if you ever go with a custom loop I think you'll understand immediately what I'm talking about. Now having said that, I do like them better than massive air coolers.


I've had several custom loops, and I know what you mean. However, that doesn't stop this from being an effective cooling solution for those that can't/won't build a custom loop. It really does work well if you're not trying massive overclocks for long periods of time. The only downside to it is that it has very little water in it so it can saturate fast when folding or something that goes on for hours, but gaming is gravy. I wish they had put it on some AMD cards, would help keep the noise down.


----------



## joeyxl

im just embarrassed to post mine now. these all look sick!


----------



## chinesethunda

post yours! lol if i had money i would get that zotac card lol because it would look sick, and i can mount it .... where?


----------



## num1son

Here's the real question. How does it compare to coolers like the twin frzr II? I would rather buy one of those and not deal with mounting the rad and the tubes if the temps are the same. They cost a lot less too.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15086897*
> Here's the real question. How does it compare to coolers like the twin frzr II? I would rather buy one of those and not deal with mounting the rad and the tubes if the temps are the same. They cost a lot less too.


I think it will kick its ass. GPU's seem pretty easy to cool compared to cpu's when it comes to water. I'd real like to some real reviews from a site like Anand or Guru3d.

Mounting is an issue though. Put the rad where your exhaust fan goes and put your 240 rad (h100) in the top of case. If your into that type of thing of course.

I think its crazy though that they are basically selling that cooler for almost $200. A $580 can be had for about $480, these go for $660. WTH?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15090088*
> I think it will kick its ass. GPU's seem pretty easy to cool compared to cpu's when it comes to water. I'd real like to some real reviews from a site like Anand or Guru3d.
> 
> Mounting is an issue though. Put the rad where your exhaust fan goes and put your 240 rad (h100) in the top of case. If your into that type of thing of course.
> 
> I think its crazy though that they are basically selling that cooler for almost $200. A $580 can be had for about $480, these go for $660. WTH?


Especially when you can buy an H80 for under $100.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15093328*
> Especially when you can buy an H80 for under $100.


I know thats crazy, I guess they feel since they are the only ones.


----------



## num1son

I don't think they are though. I think PNY does one too.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15093781*
> I don't think they are though. I think PNY does one too.


Yes they do!
Here!


----------



## lightsout

Oh your right, heres the cou one I was talking about.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133398


----------



## num1son

Still I don't see the point in it. You probably get just as good of temps with an after market air cooler or one of the non-reference ones for much less money. You can't argue sound, because those two 120's are going to be just as loud as non-reference fans. I think it's just a play on the current popular trend of self contained liquid cooling setups.

But I'm going to leave it be after this. To each his own, I've put in my 2 cents.


----------



## lightsout

I don't see how the temps could be any good with a 580 and oc'd cpu on one 120 rad. Its like you said they are popular right now.

Anyways back to the phantom. I will finally be putting mine back together friday. I'll throw up a couple pics when its all done.


----------



## patrickjane

does the air flow help a nvidia gtx 590


----------



## num1son

The air flow with the 200mm side fan added is great for any GPU!


----------



## esproductions

Announcing October NZXT Best Modded Phantom Contest

Hey guys!

More exciting news! Get ready for October's contest - BEST MODDED PHANTOM! I'll be posting up details in the next few days but the title speaks for itself really







There will also be T-Shirt giveaways as well.

If you're in a modding mood, October is the month to do it.

I'll be accepting entries for the first 2 weeks, voting commences for the 3rd week and winner will be announced in the 4th week. Get your modding hats on









Oh and the winner will win some AWESOME prizes!


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Yes they do!
Here!


I might have considered this one since it's only cooling the gpu...


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Announcing October NZXT Best Modded Phantom Contest

Hey guys!

More exciting news! Get ready for October's contest - BEST MODDED PHANTOM! I'll be posting up details in the next few days but the title speaks for itself really







There will also be T-Shirt giveaways as well.

If you're in a modding mood, October is the month to do it.

I'll be accepting entries for the first 2 weeks, voting commences for the 3rd week and winner will be announced in the 4th week. Get your modding hats on









Oh and the winner will win some AWESOME prizes!


Nice! Looking forward to seeing the rules!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

they wont let me in...







its okay though..


----------



## chinesethunda

lol too bad there's not much room for me to mod =( or the tools


----------



## Kaged

Maybe I can get my window mod finished up for this. Have to go back to work on Monday though, so I'll be short on free time again.


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15100145*
> Announcing October NZXT Best Modded Phantom Contest
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> More exciting news! Get ready for October's contest - BEST MODDED PHANTOM! I'll be posting up details in the next few days but the title speaks for itself really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will also be T-Shirt giveaways as well.
> 
> If you're in a modding mood, October is the month to do it.
> 
> I'll be accepting entries for the first 2 weeks, voting commences for the 3rd week and winner will be announced in the 4th week. Get your modding hats on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the winner will win some AWESOME prizes!


nice i yust spended some money on new full loop parts
hope they will be here yust in time

btw anyone knows this rad :
http://www.aquatuning.nl/product_info.php/info/p8636_MagiCool-SLIM-DUAL-240--Low-Budget-bundel--met-2x-Yate-Loon-D12SL-12-met-aansluiting.html
will fit on top whit the 2 x 200mm original fans ?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boontje3;15109515*
> nice i yust spended some money on new full loop parts
> hope they will be here yust in time
> 
> btw anyone knows this rad :
> http://www.aquatuning.nl/product_info.php/info/p8636_MagiCool-SLIM-DUAL-240--Low-Budget-bundel--met-2x-Yate-Loon-D12SL-12-met-aansluiting.html
> will fit on top whit the 2 x 200mm original fans ?


Its about 3mm thicker than a H100 so if it does fit it will be tight.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


they wont let me in...







its okay though..


Why not?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Why not?



Sponsored by them for a case.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


Sponsored by them for a case.


Well then that counts as a win already.


----------



## esproductions

I hope we get a good turnout for this one...


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I hope we get a good turnout for this one...










Trying to decide if I will even bother entering tbh. So many great mods here that nothing I am working on currently would stand a chance.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notleh*


Trying to decide if I will even bother entering tbh. So many great mods here that nothing I am working on currently would stand a chance.










Same here... not to mention I am back to being a poor college student.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Maybe a silly Question for you Pro Watercooling man. I want to watercool my system, I want to use clear tubing and UV Red coolant, but the Pictures of it look pink in UV light. Can I somehow darken it with UV black coolant so it looks like ferrarie red or blood red in UV light?

Thanks


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15115500*
> Trying to decide if I will even bother entering tbh. So many great mods here that nothing I am working on currently would stand a chance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15116005*
> Same here... not to mention I am back to being a poor college student.


Please enter! There are lots of great mods on here, and yours both belong in that list. Makes the contest more exciting too


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Can I put any 200mm fan on the side-panel or just the NZXT ones ?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15116119*
> Maybe a silly Question for you Pro Watercooling man. I want to watercool my system, I want to use clear tubing and UV Red coolant, but the Pictures of it look pink in UV light. Can I somehow darken it with UV black coolant so it looks like ferrarie red or blood red in UV light?
> 
> Thanks


You really just want to use UV red tubing. Coolant with any sort of additive will ruin your components.


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15111030*
> Its about 3mm thicker than a H100 so if it does fit it will be tight.


thx for info i could not find the specs of H100 rad


----------



## num1son

Here is a small guide for doing a window mod for those interested.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1072152-water-cooled-white-color-change-phantom-19.html#post15116851


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15116233*
> Please enter! There are lots of great mods on here, and yours both belong in that list. Makes the contest more exciting too


I will be sure to enter and see if I can even add some to my rig. Ive been working on some ideas, and if I work extra hours on my corner maybe I can afford it. And it might have something to do with 
This!


----------



## jameschisholm

add me please!


























I've noticed a side fan rattle, so im thinking 1 of the 2 side fans aren't tight. common issue?

update: tightened the side fans and the panel thumbscrews, all is silent.


----------



## esproductions

Common issue for me... my side panel has a flex or slight warp and it rattles unless I screw the fans in really tight


----------



## LPRaver89

Ive never had that problem at all. The loudest thing in my case is my two side 120s but that is because they are cheap.


----------



## mybadomen

How do i enter the October best modded Phantom contest? I would love to be added.I should be finishing all the fine details soonish.Please add me if thats the way it works if not please let me know how.


----------



## esproductions

Owners list UPDATED!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


How do i enter the October best modded Phantom contest? I would love to be added.I should be finishing all the fine details soonish.Please add me if thats the way it works if not please let me know how.


I'll post the rules soon







Stay tuned.


----------



## jdmathew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nasty113*


What trim did you use? Looks great! I've been trying to figure out exactly how I want to do it and I might have to steal this idea!


Trim was hard to find at first. I got 10ft of 1/4in rubber tubing from Autozone for ~$12. Clamped it down with some C clamps, stretched and sliced. Just be careful not to cut all the way through and keep it straight. The acrylic windows are just held from the inside with double sided "foam" tape I found laying around. Use a 20+ tooth steel jigsaw blade on the panel and windows and a file kit and you're good to go.


----------



## imh073p

I just got my white phantom and thought I would post a few pics and join the club. I just installed an H100 in the top with the 200mm fans in pull, and it works fabulous. Im getting 63c load in Linpack after 20 runs, down from 79c. I also have a red phantom with a similar build, waiting on some 3M DI-NOC vinyl and some sleeved extensions to post pics of that. I still have to mod a window onto the side panel and do some vinyl and acrylic work on this one.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


You really just want to use UV red tubing. Coolant with any sort of additive will ruin your components.


Really, good to know. But the Problem is that the Red Tubing looks also pinkish


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard*


Can I put any 200mm fan on the side-panel or just the NZXT ones ?


no only nzxt fans


----------



## Kaged

Not much left of my side panel now

















Hopefully my molding will show up tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## yutu

http://bit.ly/nm1gYA what this is ?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Not much left of my side panel now

















Hopefully my molding will show up tomorrow or Saturday.


Very flimsy... not good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutu*


http://bit.ly/nm1gYA what this is ?


----------



## Inpulze

hey guys, just got my cpu piping finished, dont know if its been done b4 but its hard lined with full blue anodized fittings on all the ends! let me kno what ya think! still need to chrome up the pipes and fit some yate loons!!!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Really, good to know. But the Problem is that the Red Tubing looks also pinkish


UV products look like that. If you want a deep red stay away from uv.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Very flimsy... not good.











Once he puts the acrylic on there it will become rigid again.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Really, good to know. But the Problem is that the Red Tubing looks also pinkish


Supposedly Mayhems dye will not seperate. He has done extensive testing, and the stuff looks awesome. He posts over at XS.


----------



## DanielMysterio

@LPRaver89 So you cant mix UV Red with UV Black?
@lightsout Waht do you mean with seperate? What is XS?

Thanks


----------



## znarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *znarf*


yeah, also been thinking of putting wheels underneath my phantom and looking on my previous lian li aluminum wheels but still looking for a thicker aluminum plates (2mm to 3mm thick) to secure wheel assembly and just mount my phantom on it.


well here's my "Wheeled phantom"


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Not much left of my side panel now









Hopefully my molding will show up tomorrow or Saturday.


Looks good man!


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys does anyone have a white phantom that is water cooled with black tubing? I'm thinking the black tubing would contrast better with the white case. But I'd like to see one in action.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


@LPRaver89 So you cant mix UV Red with UV Black?
@lightsout Waht do you mean with seperate? What is XS?

Thanks


After a while the dye will seperate from the water. Leaving a gunk build up in your water blocks. Also the liquid in your loop will turn into a foamy frothy mess. This may or may not happen. If I was going to buy dye I personally would only buy mayhems.

Check this out
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...xperience.html

XS = http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forum.php

Quote:



Originally Posted by *znarf*


well here's my "Wheeled phantom"


Whats that metal bracket thing by your H70?


----------



## DanielMysterio

Aha ok. Anyway I decided not to go with UV, just going to get simple Red coolant with tranparent tubing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Aha ok. Anyway I decided not to go with UV, just going to get simple Red coolant with tranparent tubing.


Regardless of UV. They will pretty much all break down at some point. I believe the only one proven not to is mayhems, just get some distilled with his dye.


----------



## chinesethunda

why not get red tubing? as others have said that colored coolant messes with your hardware


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15125703*
> @LPRaver89 So you cant mix UV Red with UV Black?
> @lightsout Waht do you mean with seperate? What is XS?
> 
> Thanks


You could mix anything you wanted im just saying uv makes things florecent and from what i understand you dont want that.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard;15116614*
> Can I put any 200mm fan on the side-panel or just the NZXT ones ?


The 200mm x 20mm Xigmatech fan fits.

I have also seen a few people fit Coolermasters. Some say you can, some say you cannot.


----------



## DanielMysterio

@lightsout OK i will get their Candy Red dye and see how it goes 
@chinesethunda I would prefare the coloured coolant, because I can always change the colour without redoing the loop. Anyway I will change the coolant every 6 months :-D


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15128432*
> @lightsout OK i will get their Candy Red dye and see how it goes
> @chinesethunda I would prefare the coloured coolant, because I can always change the colour without redoing the loop. Anyway I will change the coolant every 6 months :-D


Also be aware that any and all dyes are going to leave a stain in your res/tubes. Nothing you can do about that.


----------



## DanielMysterio

But not on the components right? I heard that you can also clean it with vinigare?


----------



## chinesethunda

so right now im wondering if i should get the h100 or d14 or what. i dont know if im ready for a full w/c loop yet,


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15129138*
> But not on the components right? I heard that you can also clean it with vinigare?


Yah the block is supposed to be fine. But I spoke with Mayhem himself and he said the res will get stained, nothing he can do about that. Not sure about cleaning it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15129189*
> so right now im wondering if i should get the h100 or d14 or what. i dont know if im ready for a full w/c loop yet,


Get the rasa kit man you will not regret it. The rs240 is not much more then an H100. Its very easy to set up. I was intimidated at first but it was way easy. Brings your pc to a whole new level.


----------



## znarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Hey guys does anyone have a white phantom that is water cooled with black tubing? I'm thinking the black tubing would contrast better with the white case. But I'd like to see one in action.

After a while the dye will seperate from the water. Leaving a gunk build up in your water blocks. Also the liquid in your loop will turn into a foamy frothy mess. This may or may not happen. If I was going to buy dye I personally would only buy mayhems.

Check this out
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...xperience.html

XS = http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forum.php

Whats that metal bracket thing by your H70?


it's an aluminum duct directing hot air coming from my H70 straight to 200mm exhaust top fan and really helps maintain my internal temps at max load to only 32~36 deg.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf;15130151*
> it's an aluminum duct directing hot air coming from my H70 straight to 200mm exhaust top fan and really helps maintain my internal temps at max load to only 32~36 deg.


Nice, thats a cool idea.

Wheres our sig for this club anyways???????


----------



## znarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Nice, thats a cool idea.

Wheres our sig for this club anyways???????


I've been trying to be a member and perhaps get a sig out of it but can't get it through, i would really appreciate it if you could direct me on how to be a member









thanks


----------



## lightsout

I think the thread owner is just busy. No worries though. Just posts some pics of your build if you havent already and we will welcome you. Always happy to have more members. Someone correct me if Im out of place here.

Hey guys is this a new phantom? Could be a sweet nvidia build.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146079


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Update: Got my new MOBO, RAM, and the H100, running that in push/pull and filtered to keep out dust/hair ect. Seems to run good right now, I left my window in my office open last night and it somehow got to 16C during the night, pretty impressed so far. Pics to come.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I think the thread owner is just busy. No worries though. Just posts some pics of your build if you havent already and we will welcome you. Always happy to have more members. Someone correct me if Im out of place here.

Hey guys is this a new phantom? Could be a sweet nvidia build.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146079


There are half a dozen color schemes now. I liked the look of the white one with blue highlights...think I am going to paint mine.


----------



## audiofreak95

will this rad fit in the phantom? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/53...?tl=g30c95s160


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*


will this rad fit in the phantom? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/53...?tl=g30c95s160


Not in the roof. You could put it on the floor if you took out the large hdd bay and replaced it with the small one!


----------



## znarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I think the thread owner is just busy. No worries though. Just posts some pics of your build if you havent already and we will welcome you. Always happy to have more members. Someone correct me if Im out of place here.

Hey guys is this a new phantom? Could be a sweet nvidia build.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146079


thanks for welcoming me in, really appreciate it







attached are some photos of my build with my system specs.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notleh*


There are half a dozen color schemes now. I liked the look of the white one with blue highlights...think I am going to paint mine.


I didn't realize that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *znarf*


thanks for welcoming me in, really appreciate it







attached are some photos of my build with my system specs.


Oh duh your the guy with the duct, I was on my phone sorry.


----------



## audiofreak95

hehehe that means ill just get a thinner rad for the top >


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *znarf*


I've been trying to be a member and perhaps get a sig out of it but can't get it through, i would really appreciate it if you could direct me on how to be a member









thanks


You are on the members list. I updated it yesterday.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Wheres our sig for this club anyways???????


I didn't even realize we needed to have an official signature









Anyone want to have a go at it?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I didn't even realize we needed to have an official signature









Anyone want to have a go at it?










The one you got in ur sig is epic


----------



## esproductions

*BEST MODDED PHANTOM VOTING*

Hey guys, voting for the Best Modded Phantom contest has started!

I opened the voting to the rest of OCN as well and the thread is located here:

*Best Modded Phantom VOTING THREAD*

Good luck everyone and thanks for participating!


















INTIAL DETAILS:










*Best Modded Phantom Contest & T-Shirt Giveaway*

Welcome to the second sponsored by NZXT for the month of October!

If you think you've got a uniquely modded Phantom, this is the contest for you! If you've got any mods, such as custom paint jobs, window mods, custom panels, cool hardware and component setups, or anything you believe sets your Phantom apart, please enter! Remember, this is just friendly competition for everyone to show off their rigs and have some fun and everyone will get to vote on their favorite modded Phantom! Good luck everyone!

*Instructions:*

Please PM me the following:

-Comprehensive list/description of your modifications
-Links to the pictures of your modded Phantom
-Link to a work log if applicable

I will then post your Phantom's details and pictures into the thread as well as onto the eventual voting thread. PLEASE PM me or else I may miss your entry!

*Prize:*

Havik 140, 2x LED Kits, NZXT T-Shirt 
WINNER GETS ALL!

*RULES:*

1. One entry per person
2. If you win, you must provide confirmation that you own a Phantom. (Picture with your name on piece of paper beside Phantom will suffice)
3. Contest open to international residents

*CONTEST CLOSED*

*T-Shirt Giveaways*

We'll also be doing T-shirt giveaways YAY! There will be 5 NZXT T-Shirts to be given away this month. All you have to do to enter is to enter your name in the following form. Contributing or commenting on the Best Modded Phantom Contest and voting doesn't hurt your chances of winning T-Shirts either









*CONTEST CLOSED*

*Sponsored by our good friends at:*


----------



## esproductions

*WE NEED A BANNER FOR THE CONTEST.

If you've got good graphics skills, please make a creative banner for our Best Modded Phantom Contest to attract more attention. If your banner is selected, you will get a NZXT T-Shirt! You've got TWO days people! Let's see some BANNERS







*

This one I found on the internet is just not cutting it LOL:


----------



## esproductions

SIGNATURE CODE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


The one you got in ur sig is epic










If you guys want to use the one I have in my signature, here it is:

Code:


Code:


[CENTER]♠ [URL="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-owners-thread.html"][B]Official NZXT PHANTOM OWNERS Thread[/B][/URL] ♠ [/CENTER]


----------



## chinesethunda

okay i have some questions
if i get the rasa kit, i need to get the rs240? the rx240 won't fit under the roof?
also, if i get the kit, should i put it under the 2x 200mm fans or take out the fans like the H100 can fit under the fans


----------



## Rowey

Here's my entry for the banner comp es.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15134381*
> okay i have some questions
> if i get the rasa kit, i need to get the rs240? the rx240 won't fit under the roof?
> also, if i get the kit, should i put it under the 2x 200mm fans or take out the fans like the H100 can fit under the fans


It wont fit under the 200mm fans without interfering with something... Unless you dont put any fans on it which then it might possibly work with the 200mm fans.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95;15133380*
> hehehe that means ill just get a thinner rad for the top >


I had a rasa 240 in the roof of mine and it is 35mm thick. With two 120mm fans on it pushing up through the rad I was nearly in contact with my Ram slots... but my biggest worry was my 8pin. So depending on your mobo layout you might be able to fight a larger rad.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;15136062*
> Here's my entry for the banner comp es.


WOW. Nice banner!

If you can make "Best Modded Phantom CONTEST" bigger and the NZXT logo smaller that would be great!! Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15133778*
> SIGNATURE CODE
> 
> If you guys want to use the one I have in my signature, here it is:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [PLAIN]
> [CENTER]♠ [URL="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-owners-thread.html"][B]Official NZXT PHANTOM OWNERS Thread[/B][/URL] ♠ [/CENTER]
> [/PLAIN]


Thats perfect thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15134381*
> okay i have some questions
> if i get the rasa kit, i need to get the rs240? the rx240 won't fit under the roof?
> also, if i get the kit, should i put it under the 2x 200mm fans or take out the fans like the H100 can fit under the fans


I would remove the top 200mm fans. Also buy different tubing. If you plan to use the barbs get primochill 7/16 x 5/8. The included stuff is junk.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15136362*
> 
> I would remove the top 200mm fans. Also buy different tubing. If you plan to use the barbs get primochill 7/16 x 5/8. The included stuff is junk.


Plus clear tubing is for boring people!


----------



## num1son

Pink Phantom!

Also Es does will it be beneficial in any way have your mod entry in sooner than later? Like will there be a viewing gallery for the whole time?


----------



## Rowey

Im in it for my fellow phantom clubbers' and the t-shirt









This better?


----------



## guarcimore

small update of my config:

Installing a water block GPU and change my pipes for blue masterkleers and liquid EK blue.


----------



## LPRaver89

I love the reflection of the cpu block off of the gpu back-plate.


----------



## Rowey

Sort the droop out mate, looks dreadful. The rest looks astonishing great job!


----------



## chinesethunda

where do i find good barbs and colored tubing to match?


----------



## num1son

frozencpu.com
sidewindercomputers.com
jab-tech.com

All places I've ordered from in recent history all good. Fastest shipping is frozencpu by far though. Their prices are a little higher, but I keep going back.


----------



## znarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


You are on the members list. I updated it yesterday.










many Thanks for including me, yeah i'm on the list but one more silly question, How can I add a link on the spread sheet?









thank you


----------



## UnrealX

looked at newegg and saw this, instantly bought parts for a new computer including the phantom


----------



## chinesethunda

should I get a 240 rad or a 360 rad for up top? how much better will the rs360 cool my cpu than the rs240?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


where do i find good barbs and colored tubing to match?


That barbs that come with it are decent barbs you shouldnt need new ones.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


should I get a 240 rad or a 360 rad for up top? how much better will the rs360 cool my cpu than the rs240?


The 240 works pretty well. Better than my H70. But you have to remember if you buy the 360 you will have to mod your case or slap it on the back... which looks trashy.


----------



## chinesethunda

i was thinking about cutting the top and use kaged's bracket, but idk if that is worth it. what do you guys think?

also i can just mount the rs240 with the brackets that came with the case or no?


----------



## DragonCypher

A few of us (myself included) are just holding the rs360's in place with a fan shroud over the centre of the rad ontop.
Then just having 3 fans beneath in push.

Using the same method you can easily fit 2 fans up top in pull using one of them to support the rad, but just need to make sure the weight doesn't stop the fan spinning smoothly.


----------



## chinesethunda

could i have the 2 fans on top hold the rad in place? and just 3 on the bottom to push? and wouldn't part of the rad be under the case and the fan underneath pushing the air into the case? like what i mean is doesn't the top of the case cover part of the rad? a picture would help so much


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


The 240 works pretty well. Better than my H70. But you have to remember if you buy the 360 you will have to mod your case or slap it on the back... which looks trashy.


I have 360 in the top with no modding. It is being held in with the top fans. Without modding you can only fit 5 fans, 2 on top and 3 on bottom. But its in there.


----------



## chinesethunda

how sturdy is it without modding and just having it held there?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Im in it for my fellow phantom clubbers' and the t-shirt









This better?











Better! The word "CONTEST" should be on the banner too!







then it would be perfect. Thanks again mate.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Pink Phantom!

Also Es does will it be beneficial in any way have your mod entry in sooner than later? Like will there be a viewing gallery for the whole time?


Yeah there will be a viewing gallery the whole time but not sure if that's superly beneficial when it comes to the actual voting. Up to you though!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *znarf*


many Thanks for including me, yeah i'm on the list but one more silly question, How can I add a link on the spread sheet?









thank you


PM me the link.


----------



## chinesethunda

does anyone know what page pictures of the 360 rad mounted on top is with just the fans holding it in place?


----------



## num1son

The first page install guide I did. Or my build log.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


does anyone know what page pictures of the 360 rad mounted on top is with just the fans holding it in place?


Have a look at num's guide there are some in there. Mine is set up as intake. Two top fans pushing and bottom ones pulling. May not be perfect but I'm sure its better then just a 240. I'd get a 360 because soon after you do this you will want to cool your gpu/s. So better to start off with the bigger one imo. And I feel its just more future proof, but thats just me.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-rx-rs240.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...e-phantom.html


----------



## chinesethunda

well i might not cool my GPU/s but i just want to make sure i can mount the 360.


----------



## lightsout

Scope those links and see what you think. If you don't like it then get a 240 or get the bracket from Kaged

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## num1son

You can with out any modding. The fan easily holds it in place. The 360 will let you cool your cpu better or youll be able to expand to your gpu if you choose.


----------



## Rowey

My entry:


----------



## Booty Warrior

My banner entry:


----------



## chinesethunda

well i was thinking getting a bracket from kaged and just not mod my case and just throw the 360 on there


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


well i was thinking getting a bracket from kaged and just not mod my case and just throw the 360 on there


With the bracket you have to mod the case.


----------



## Kaged

Well, he doesn't have to, but if he doesn't, he's going to lose a few of the mounting holes for the rad, and the rad is going to set on the small lip that comes off of the 200mm fan holes, so it will sit down 1/16"? lower than it would if he did mod it, and block 1/2 of the front 120mm section of the rad. If you are going to get the bracket, you're better off modding the top, it takes less than 10 minutes to mod it, and the top comes off with 10 screws so that makes it easy to do.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay, well i guess il get the bracket and see how it fits, if i have to cut my case i will with my nibbler, if it rests okay without modding then its always better than a 240 right? even without modding


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


okay, well i guess il get the bracket and see how it fits, if i have to cut my case i will with my nibbler, if it rests okay without modding then its always better than a 240 right? even without modding


Well yah for sure.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay then, i guess il get a bracket and order the rs360, and then get new tubes and stick with the same barbs? should. I have seen people with the release for draining. should I do that and how would i go about doing that?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


The 240 works pretty well. Better than my H70. But you have to remember if you buy the 360 you will have to mod your case or slap it on the back... which looks trashy.


not 100% true. my 360 rad has nothing modded up top.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


okay then, i guess il get a bracket and order the rs360, and then get new tubes and stick with the same barbs? should. I have seen people with the release for draining. should I do that and how would i go about doing that?


Ok so I thought there was a part that had to be cut...anyway good plan. The barbs are 1/2 ID so no real need to replace them other than aesthetics. 
For draining get one of these:
T adapter
and three of these:
Matte Black Barbs

or cheaper but doesn't look as good:

Leakproof T fitting

And one of these to plug the end of the drain line:
Sealing Plug

I picked the Bitspower stuff because I really like the quality of their components.

When you order the tubing I figure a foot for every connection you will make. You will have extra this way, but the last thing you want to do is run out.


----------



## Rowey

Minor adjustments:


----------



## DanielMysterio

Are the 1/2 Barbs the same as the 13/10mm?


----------



## nekym78




----------



## LPRaver89

What is that?


----------



## Rowey

External rad


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78;15146566*


MORE PICS!! Can we get some internal shots, that thing is sick!


----------



## nekym78

now i have only 2 hd 6850
liquidate video cards with 28 nm


----------



## esproductions

Thanks for the banner entry guys! We decided to go with Rowey's Banner!

NOW LETS SEE SOME ENTRIES & Remember to enter in the T-Shirt giveaway!


----------



## esproductions

Updated the club signature! Put this in your signature to represent the club!
♠ *Official NZXT PHANTOM Owners Club* ♠

Check the front page post for the signature code!


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78;15146566*


Your Phantom seems to be ready to give birth.


----------



## nekym78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15148143*
> Your Phantom seems to be ready to give birth.


a baby of 6.5 kg


----------



## chinesethunda

so besides the rasa kit, i would need extra tubing and a splitter and a stopper barb? anything else I should get?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78;15147916*
> *snip*
> now i have only 2 hd 6850
> liquidate video cards with 28 nm


Are you seriously cooling only a cpu with all that?? Son I am dissapoint







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15149039*
> so besides the rasa kit, i would need extra tubing and a splitter and a stopper barb? anything else I should get?


If you just get a plastic "T" (which doesn't look good if you are like me you will want to replace it right away) you need to heat the tube up in some very hot water to get the tubing on the T. Make sure you get a silver kill coil.


----------



## chinesethunda

the killcoil comes with the kit, why do i need to heat it up? is the plastic t bigger?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15149311*
> the killcoil comes with the kit, why do i need to heat it up? is the plastic t bigger?


You just do, the 7/16" id tubing will not go over the T. Not even a little bit.


----------



## num1son

He's replacing the 7/16 with 1/2" tubing I think. Um nothing else you "need" but I don't prefer the clamps that come with the kit. I like zip ties (I use the really small ones people usually use for cable management). I put them on then use a pair of pliers to get them really tight. If you stick with the ones that come with the kit use a pair of pliers on those too. Otherwise you won't get them nearly tight enough.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


He's replacing the 7/16 with 1/2" tubing I think. Um nothing else you "need" but I don't prefer the clamps that come with the kit. I like zip ties (I use the really small ones people usually use for cable management). I put them on then use a pair of pliers to get them really tight. If you stick with the ones that come with the kit use a pair of pliers on those too. Otherwise you won't get them nearly tight enough.


Ah I see, I wouldn't use 1/2" tubing. I prefer it to be nice and tight. With 1/2" tubing you have to rely on the clamp. And like stated the included ones aren't great. I used some, if you use pliers they get tight. But they don't seem like they will last forever.


----------



## nekym78

Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller is compatible with the flip of the phantom?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78;15151786*
> Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller is compatible with the flip of the phantom?


Imo it doesn't look like many if any of the fan controllers with knobs will work. But hopefully someone here has actually tried it.


----------



## LPRaver89

Well if you put the button cap screws that come with the Rasa kit is doesnt work without modification so I think it would be safe to say that anything with knobs would be out.


----------



## chinesethunda

well i probably will be using the tubes that come with the rasa kit. Assuming that I just what comes with the kit and only what comes with the kit, along with some rubber things to hold the fans to it. What do i need or should have on top of just the kit? I am getting slightly confused with everything, first time going w/c


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15154344*
> well i probably will be using the tubes that come with the rasa kit. Assuming that I just what comes with the kit and only what comes with the kit, along with some rubber things to hold the fans to it. What do i need or should have on top of just the kit? I am getting slightly confused with everything, first time going w/c


Ok you don't need anything other than the drain t adapter and end plug. Read the guide because it should help clear things up.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15154344*
> well i probably will be using the tubes that come with the rasa kit. Assuming that I just what comes with the kit and only what comes with the kit, along with some rubber things to hold the fans to it. What do i need or should have on top of just the kit? I am getting slightly confused with everything, first time going w/c


I really don't recommend the tubing. If moneys tight it is what it is. I know things add up quickly, but besides looks, the stuff if really stiff and not nize to work with. Little angles will kink pretty easily. Tubing goes for like $3 a foot. 5' would be plenty in case of mistakes. I bought 10' and have redone my loop a couple times.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay i can get different tubing, and besides the plastic drain T and the bitspower drain t theres not much other choices? and whats a good place to find tubing? im assuming its 1/2"? or whats the size that fits over the barbs that come with the rasa kit?


----------



## Kaged

The kit comes with 7/16" tubing, to make a tight fit over the 1/2" barb in the kit. If you are ordering the kit from frozncpu, you can get the other tubing from them as well.


----------



## chinesethunda

o okay, darn i should have ordered it all in one go, i guess they have blue tubing as well? i couldn't seem to find it yesterday

will this work?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12799/ex-tub-832/PrimoChill_PrimoFlex_PRO_LRT_Tubing_716_ID_58_OD_with_332_Wall_-_10ft_Retail_Pack_-_UV_Blue_PFLEXP10-758-B.html?tl=g30c99s809


----------



## Kaged

They do, here is the 7/16" ID by the foot
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8276/ex-tub-433/PrimoChill_PrimoFlex_PRO_LRT_Tubing_716ID_58_OD_with_332_Wall_-_UV_Blue.html?tl=g30c99s809

and the 1/2" ID by the foot
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7204/ex-tub-198/PrimoChill_PrimoFlex_PRO_LRT_Tubing_12ID_34OD_with_18_Wall_-_UV_Blue.html?tl=g30c99s172


----------



## lightsout

The 7/16" will give you a very nice fit, you really don't even need a clamp with it its more of an extra measure. With 1/2" you are relying on the clamp. I use 7/16". Works good for me, not hard to put on, but you have to cut it off, which tells me its nice and secure.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15155134*
> The 7/16" will give you a very nice fit, you really don't even need a clamp with it its more of an extra measure. With 1/2" you are relying on the clamp. I use 7/16". Works good for me, not hard to put on, but you have to cut it off, which tells me its nice and secure.


^I'm with this guy^ 7/16" will be your best bet.


----------



## chinesethunda

i guess the 7/16" is better right? i just got the 10 foot one i guess just in case i mess up horribly, or should I just get a 6 foot?


----------



## Kaged

Too much is usually better than not enough, but 6 feet is still more than you would use, unless you really mess up while making your connections. I still had well over a 1 foot left of 6 feet when I did mine. It's only another $8 getting the 10 foot package though, so you would have more to use again if you ever redo your loop.


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm i guess il just get a 10 foot loop. where on frozencpu can i find the t drain and the end barb?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

thunda, shop on amazon for the tubing... its cheaper.


----------



## chinesethunda

and the t splitter and the end barb? where to get those?
should i get cooling fluid or just go with water?


----------



## chinesethunda

will these work? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7442/ex-tub-271/Primochill_12_UV_Reactive_Leakproof_T_Fitting_-_UV_Blue.html#blank


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

use distilled water and a kill coil. yes that will work.


----------



## chinesethunda

okay cool. and i guess il get distilled water when it comes. Should i do a leak test inside my case with everything in or no? how would I go about doing a leak test successfully?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15156564*
> will these work? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7442/ex-tub-271/Primochill_12_UV_Reactive_Leakproof_T_Fitting_-_UV_Blue.html#blank


Yes that will work plus you need one of these.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_830_829&products_id=28341

Couldn't find it on frozencpu.

For leak testing the rasa kit has a 24 pin jumper, plug that into your psu and plug in the pump. Leave everything else unplugged. Put paper towels under every spot where water can leak. Best is like 8 hours. Plenty of people do less but for the first time I tried to leave it as long as possible.


----------



## chinesethunda

i got this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...DhyG&mv_pc=149

so leave everything else unplugged like the motherboard and stuff? or can i have it plugged in just not turn them on?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i got this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...DhyG&mv_pc=149

so leave everything else unplugged like the motherboard and stuff? or can i have it plugged in just not turn them on?


What section was that under? Couldn't find it at all yesterday. Nope unplug everything. Anything that's plug in is receiving power and could short if wet. Although technically distilled water isn't transducer so nothing should happen. Remember if you do spill water onto or into anything it's not a big deal. Dry it all up = no problems. 
Oh you're going to need a funnel (like for a car) get one with a long spout and top and you won't need to put any tubing on it for filling.


----------



## chinesethunda

I have spare tube left over most likely. I fill the water directly into the res right? Also the link was someone linked me so I'm not sure. Il try and find a funnel at walmart or something. Anything else I need?

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## Rowey

This watercooling talk is really annoying now, if its watercooling take it to the watercooling section.

If its phantoms, your in the right place.

Thanks


----------



## mybadomen

Just some updates.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


This watercooling talk is really annoying now, if its watercooling take it to the watercooling section.

If its phantoms, your in the right place.

Thanks


well tough luck on you.

I find it perfectly fine to have watercooling posts in here.


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


well tough luck on you.

I find it perfectly fine to have watercooling posts in here.


Thanks, I'm trying to install it in my phantom so I guess it counts. Does anyone know if the stock case fans are any good as rad fans?

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


This watercooling talk is really annoying now, if its watercooling take it to the watercooling section.

If its phantoms, your in the right place.

Thanks


Don't hate cause you got wannabe watercooling. One day friend.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


Thanks, I'm trying to install it in my phantom so I guess it counts. Does anyone know if the stock case fans are any good as rad fans?

Sent from my brain using my fingers


You mean the white nzxt fans? I have 3 of them on my top 360 rad. They seem to do just fine. I think all the mess about fans is a little overrated. I say use what you have and if the temps are good your stoked. If not spend some more dough.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Don't hate cause you got wannabe watercooling. One day friend.


Im not hating, i just get annoyed when the thread goes off topic. Im not using 'wannabe' watercooling, im using a pre-filled watercooling solution that has a low leak rating and takes no manual maintenance what so ever. All of my components are completely covered by the manufacture if there is a leak too.

If i wanted to go full/custom loop i'd go withdraw the money for my bank and go out and do it. But i have better things to do with my money.

Thankyou.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Im not hating, i just get annoyed when the thread goes off topic. Im not using 'wannabe' watercooling, im using a pre-filled watercooling solution that has a low leak rating and takes no manual maintenance what so ever. All of my components are completely covered by the manufacture if there is a leak too.

If i wanted to go full/custom loop i'd go withdraw the money for my bank and go out and do it. But i have better things to do with my money.

Thankyou.


Sorry if you can't take a joke man. This guy is watercooling his phantom. So he is asking in this thread for help from fellow phantom owners. Don't see why thats a big deal.


----------



## chinesethunda

its okay, no one is trying to start anything, i understand your annoyance for off topicness. but i am just trying to improve my phantom. and lightsout i understand what you mean by the fans, I was thinking fo the gt but they are too expensive, so i was thinking of using my 4 blademasters that i already have to do push pull and then just have a yate on the side just to do a push. think that is okay?


----------



## lightsout

Yah wasn't trying to be a jerk. Just having some fun.

For the fans so you plan to use the fifth fan as the one that won't be in push/pull? Sounds good. I have my rads intaking so they get outside air. This may affect your gpu temp though if its air cooled.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah my gpu is air cooled anyways the phantom has a big side intake so i will be getting some fresh air, my rear will still be exhaust or il be intaking the hot gpu exhaust


----------



## num1son

Those fans should be fine. Though I wouldn't say they would be any better than the ones that come with the kit.


----------



## whitemencanjump

Hey guys, just completed my first ever build a couple of weeks ago and am now a proud owner of the Phantom. Everything is working fine but the led on my top fan does not seem to be working. The fan is spinning and the fan control light is on but the led on the fan itself is not. I was wondering if I missed a plug or if I just got a broken led. Also, could someone confirm that the Dark Knight will fit w/ the side fan? I know it says it will on the FAQ but on Newegg it's listed as being .5" longer than the Hyper 212+ which I have heard will not fit, so could someone clarify this please? (possibly a pic?) Thanks.


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitemencanjump*


Hey guys, just completed my first ever build a couple of weeks ago and am now a proud owner of the Phantom. Everything is working fine but the led on my top fan does not seem to be working. The fan is spinning and the fan control light is on but the led on the fan itself is not. I was wondering if I missed a plug or if I just got a broken led. Also, could someone confirm that the Dark Knight will fit w/ the side fan? I know it says it will on the FAQ but on Newegg it's listed as being .5" longer than the Hyper 212+ which I have heard will not fit, so could someone clarify this please? (possibly a pic?) Thanks.


dark knight will not fit with a side fan installed, and there's a button on the back top left of the case (if your looking at the case from the back) that turns the led on and off.


----------



## whitemencanjump

Lol instruction manual wasn't very helpful but I'm not sure how I missed that one.







+1 for the quick reply


----------



## chinesethunda

lol yeah the button is in the back, i actually hooked it up to the side fan so my side fan glows lol. the reason I am using blademasters instead of the stock fans for rad fans is because i have 4 of them so i can pair them up in push pull


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Those fans should be fine. Though I wouldn't say they would be any better than the ones that come with the kit.


Blademasters actually have really good static pressure. Underated and rival some of the better fans out there.


----------



## chinesethunda

thats good then i will use those


----------



## mybadomen

Finally she's up and running . Only running her at 4.6ghz for now with the memory running 2166 MHz 9.11.9.27 1T and the 6970 running 950/1450. Temps are roughly 30 to 32c idle to 56c at full bore running Prime.In a day or so I'll bump her back up to 5 Ghz 24/7 and tighten the timings a little more.Still have some little details to do to make her the way I want her but for now she's Alive! I still want to get rid of any blue lights, like the buttons and fan controllers.I want them either white or red but haven't decided yet. Any comments appreciated Good or Bad.

Earlier this afternoon:









And here she is now:


----------



## Soldier1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf;15165459*
> dark knight will not fit with a side fan installed, and there's a button on the back top left of the case (if your looking at the case from the back) that turns the led on and off.


I have a 200mm Xigmatek white led fan installed on the side with a dark knight cooler for my phenom II 955 and I have a 1/4 inch to spare. FYI.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;15166766*
> Finally she's up and running . Only running her at 4.6ghz for now with the memory running 2166 MHz 9.11.9.27 1T and the 6970 running 950/1450. Temps are roughly 30 to 32c idle to 56c at full bore running Prime.In a day or so I'll bump her back up to 5 Ghz 24/7 and tighten the timings a little more.Still have some little details to do to make her the way I want her but for now she's Alive! I still want to get rid of any blue lights, like the buttons and fan controllers.I want them either white or red but haven't decided yet. Any comments appreciated Good or Bad.
> 
> Earlier this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is now:


Very nice! Make sure you enter into our Best Modded Phantom contest


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya Fellow Phantom Owners, Can someone give me some direction to changing the led color or my Fan controller panel and power buttons.I seen the guide in the beginning but it wasn't enough info.for instance.

What Led's do i need exactly?
Where do i get the Led's?
What voltage?
Maby a guide somewhere showing it done?
etc.

I am trying to change them to white if possible.

Thanks Guys.And i havent seen one bad looking Phantom in this thread at all.Honestly guys great job keep it up! And thanks for making the Phantom Owners Club also.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

3mm leds.
http://www.madvapes.com/LEDS-and-Indicators_c_172.html
voltage doesnt matter
the power and hdd light a are easy. just make sure you pay attention to how it looks coming off.







hook it up the same way.
for the fan controller. i just looped them off and put the new ones back.


----------



## chinesethunda

woooo everything is shipped! i cant wait for it to come and then i can play with my toyyyyyyys


----------



## clickhere.exe

Aw man...just realized the LEDs I bought for swapping the PWR and HDD are 5mm. Any clearance issues still?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;15169258*
> 3mm leds.
> http://www.madvapes.com/LEDS-and-Indicators_c_172.html
> voltage doesnt matter
> the power and hdd light a are easy. just make sure you pay attention to how it looks coming off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hook it up the same way.
> for the fan controller. i just looped them off and put the new ones back.


Great mate thank you so much.So i dont need to addd any resistors or anything?


----------



## mybadomen

My son tearing up Dirt 3 on my new Phantom. Max frame rates.The Phantom is running the 23" monitor and a 55" Toshiba


----------



## chinesethunda

man, i am jelly of your steering wheel >_< lol one day il have a son who won't be ashamed of my rig like most are probably ashamed of their parent's computers lol


----------



## guarcimore

I can be added to the list of owners of phantom?


----------



## t-ramp

Hey, just thought I'd point out that the black and white Phantoms are *$106.24* at Newegg with the promo code NZXTOCT1.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;15178553*
> Hey, just thought I'd point out that the black and white Phantoms are *$106.24* at Newegg with the promo code NZXTOCT1.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;15178553*
> Hey, just thought I'd point out that the black and white Phantoms are *$106.24* at Newegg with the promo code NZXTOCT1.


Nice! Thats a sweet deal.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

No resistors


----------



## FuhQ

Hey guys

im just about to place and order for my new rig but just wanted to ask a couple of questions first.

I know this has been asked 100 million times but i would just like to see if anyone has had any experience with fitting the following in the case WITHOUT removing the 200mm fans on top.

Phantom White

Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 Motherboard
Corsair CMT8GX3M2A1866C9 8GB (2x4GB) Dominator GT
Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler

After coutless hours researching this i have came to the conclusion that it all depends on weather the rad + fans of the H100 will clear the memory.

I know its a long shot but has anyone had any experience with that particular hardware? Or similar which can give me advice on if this will fit

As i said i dont want to remove the 200mm fan on top. Also i dont have any local retailers which have these parts in stock so i cant go into store and physical check before purchasing

Thanks in advance


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuhQ*


Hey guys

im just about to place and order for my new rig but just wanted to ask a couple of questions first.

I know this has been asked 100 million times but i would just like to see if anyone has had any experience with fitting the following in the case WITHOUT removing the 200mm fans on top.

Phantom White

Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 Motherboard
Corsair CMT8GX3M2A1866C9 8GB (2x4GB) Dominator GT
Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU Cooler

After coutless hours researching this i have came to the conclusion that it all depends on weather the rad + fans of the H100 will clear the memory.

I know its a long shot but has anyone had any experience with that particular hardware? Or similar which can give me advice on if this will fit

As i said i dont want to remove the 200mm fan on top. Also i dont have any local retailers which have these parts in stock so i cant go into store and physical check before purchasing

Thanks in advance


the case comes with, hmm how do I put it, an adapter (?) so that your can install a 240 rad and still have 2 200mm fans up there. So yeah you can install the h100 and keep your fans up there. You just have to find the adapter it comes with the case. As for if it will clear the memory, no doubt.


----------



## FuhQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf;15180499*
> the case comes with, hmm how do I put it, an adapter (?) so that your can install a 240 rad and still have 2 200mm fans up there. So yeah you can install the h100 and keep your fans up there. You just have to find the adapter it comes with the case. As for if it will clear the memory, no doubt.


+rep

Thanks for the advice. I have seen that it comes with the adapter and i love the way it works. Its just that the corsair Dominator has quite a large heatsink and sticks out quite a bit.

Does anyone know what sort of clearance from the motherboard to where the rad fans hang down too/come out too ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuhQ*


+rep

Thanks for the advice. I have seen that it comes with the adapter and i love the way it works. Its just that the corsair Dominator has quite a large heatsink and sticks out quite a bit.

Does anyone know what sort of clearance from the motherboard to where the rad fans hang down too/come out too ?

Thanks in advance


Check out the pic in my signature. I think you may have issues with the RAM clearance. If you use the brackets + rad + fans, the assembly will be quite low and will definitely be above where the RAM is... there is like ~1cm clearance for me and I'm using low-profile RAM. So if you use RAM with a high heatsink I believe it will interfere


----------



## FuhQ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Check out the pic in my signature. I think you may have issues with the RAM clearance. If you use the brackets + rad + fans, the assembly will be quite low and will definitely be above where the RAM is... there is like ~1cm clearance for me and I'm using low-profile RAM. So if you use RAM with a high heatsink I believe it will interfere


++REP!

Thanks allot for the advice









Could i bother you just 1 more time and ask if you could give me the measurement of your ram height.

Also the ~1cm clearance that you have i assume that is with the ram installed? so there is about 1cm from the top of your ram to the rad fans.

If you could be so kind to give me the height of your ram module i can compare it to the ram i want and get a definite answer to my question before i purchase.

Again thanks so much for the advice, this is the only place ive been able to get any solid answers!

Btw your rig looks amazing!!!

EDIT: Also just curious to know is there any spare room between the 200mm fans and the rad if i was to shorten the brackets so that the rad + fans didnt hang down as low? Or i can make new brackets to bring it closer to the 200mm fans? Or is there just no room. Also based on your setup, if there was room would it be enough to raise the rad so that it would not overhang the ram modules?


----------



## imh073p

I bent my brackets so they cleared my Gskill Pi, they have a tall heatspreader.


----------



## FuhQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imh073p;15183100*
> I bent my brackets so they cleared my Gskill Pi, they have a tall heatspreader.


Awesome

so theres enough room obviously to bend the brackets forward enough to clear the memory. I checked the Gskill PI ram and the height seems the same if not taller as the dominator GT

Thanks allot for the picture posted, You have put my mind to rest!!!

Now to go and place the order for my new rig!!!!


----------



## imh073p

Glad I could help, good luck on that new rig!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15176451*
> man, i am jelly of your steering wheel >_< lol one day il have a son who won't be ashamed of my rig like most are probably ashamed of their parent's computers lol


I think my wife bought the wheel and pedals with force feedback for 35 bucks on eBay . There not expensive and very fun. We have 4 different wheels now.And they all are a blast.


----------



## chinesethunda

FOUR? I are so jelly lol. maybe one day i can get one. I just don't have room right now in my small apartment =(


----------



## esproductions

Make sure you guys enter the T-Shirt Giveaway contest guys! It's just submitting your username and you're entered!

http://www.overclock.net/15133729-post5397.html


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey everyone. Just bought a phantom. Thinking of doing this - I want to put 2 Xigmatek orange LED 200mm fans up top, but ABOVE the top (under the plastic part). The xigmatek fans are 20mm thick (10mm thinner than the nzxt ones) so I think it could work. That frees up the bottom for my Corsair H100. Any thoughts on if this would work / has anyome tried it? I can drill mounting holes if they don't line up, as long as the fan physically fits.

Thanks! Good club btw.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS;15190741*
> Hey everyone. Just bought a phantom. Thinking of doing this - I want to put 2 Xigmatek orange LED 200mm fans up top, but ABOVE the top (under the plastic part). The xigmatek fans are 20mm thick (10mm thinner than the nzxt ones) so I think it could work. That frees up the bottom for my Corsair H100. Any thoughts on if this would work / has anyome tried it? I can drill mounting holes if they don't line up, as long as the fan physically fits.
> 
> Thanks! Good club btw.


I doubt there is enough clearance, even if they are only 20mm. Even when I put 120mm fans in there I had to file down some pieces of the top cover to get it to fit, I doubt 200mm fans will fit without some modification. Good luck though


----------



## chinesethunda

let us know if it works


----------



## mybadomen

Some new updates added new lights and got my Antec Veris wired in without using the 24 pin jumper plug.














































So terrible the pictures I post makes my Pc look way different then in person. It looks way better in person! Maby it's the white lighting or maby just the fact I'm using an iPhone to take photos. Any way that's the best photos I can show right now.


----------



## lightsout

White lights look really nice. Good job.


----------



## Sickened1

I have a white with the red accents coming in tomorrow for my new bulldozer build! Can't wait.

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## Notleh

Anyone here have the white Phantom with red trim? If so, what color is the fan and what color are the LED's? Thank you in advance.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15196359*
> Anyone here have the white Phantom with red trim? If so, what color is the fan and what color are the LED's? Thank you in advance.


Newegg says that the fan is orange... I was skeptical so I looked around on Google and found pics of someone who had one. His fan was red and LEDs were red too, although he could have done some modding.


----------



## lightsout

Heres a quick shot. I suck at taking pics. Got my 580 under water, new 655pump with xspc res/top.

Loop is done and I am in no rush to drain again until I really need something.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15196927*
> Heres a quick shot. I suck at taking pics. Got my 580 under water, new 655pump with xspc res/top.
> 
> Loop is done and I am in no rush to drain again until I really need something.


now is this time to take it from you.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

So my Phantom is empty, sig rig is now in an R3. But don't think I'm leaving it to collect dust. Oh no!!! It'll be back in a few months with my first attempt at a full loop, new components and a lick of paint. Wish me luck.


----------



## chinesethunda

soon my phantom will be under the water too!


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15196359*
> Anyone here have the white Phantom with red trim? If so, what color is the fan and what color are the LED's? Thank you in advance.


i own one and yes the 200mm top fan have a red light

ill post pic soon ass im home

here the pic hopefull you can see it true the mesh


----------



## boontje3

here is some work in progress
i came from this










and this is what i made of it buts its not done yet still waiting on some parts to finnish it up


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boontje3*


i own one and yes the 200mm top fan have a red light

ill post pic soon ass im home

here the pic hopefull you can see it true the mesh


ty boon. +rep


----------



## esproductions

Does anyone know if the C-shaped rubber strips for window mods can be purchased at hardware stores like Home Depot? I don't really want to order from FrozenCPU because it costs so much for shipping.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Does anyone know if the C-shaped rubber strips for window mods can be purchased at hardware stores like Home Depot? I don't really want to order from FrozenCPU because it costs so much for shipping.


Nope the only possible place would be an auto parts store like Advanced, or Auto Zone. If you ask at Home Depot they don't even know what you're trying to describe lol.


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Does anyone know if the C-shaped rubber strips for window mods can be purchased at hardware stores like Home Depot? I don't really want to order from FrozenCPU because it costs so much for shipping.


I would like to know this too.


----------



## boontje3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Does anyone know if the C-shaped rubber strips for window mods can be purchased at hardware stores like Home Depot? I don't really want to order from FrozenCPU because it costs so much for shipping.


i bought mine at a local car tuning shop in red 
they had lot of collors so it could be matched in the collor schema

also highflow.nl has them and they are cheap for schipping


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Nope the only possible place would be an auto parts store like Advanced, or Auto Zone. If you ask at Home Depot they don't even know what you're trying to describe lol.


Hmmm interesting that auto parts stores would have it... I'm assuming it's used for gaskets of sorts?


----------



## boontje3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Hmmm interesting that auto parts stores would have it... I'm assuming it's used for gaskets of sorts?


it looks like the crome stripes on the pic it have a u-shape (perfect for cutting lines)


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Does anyone know if the C-shaped rubber strips for window mods can be purchased at hardware stores like Home Depot? I don't really want to order from FrozenCPU because it costs so much for shipping.


You talking about this stuff?
http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html

or here if you need variety:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#u-channels/=edkp6q


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15205043*
> You talking about this stuff?
> http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html
> 
> or here if you need variety:
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#u-channels/=edkp6q


Yes, but it's also too expensive at MNPC after shipping


----------



## NoodleGTS

Looking for some orange LEDs to replace the blue ones in my fan controller / power button.. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Gotta make sure they're the right size, color, voltage, amperage, etc (electronics aren't my forte if you haven't noticed). Although I remember hearing voltage doesn't matter for LEDs. I just don't want them to burn out quickly though :/ thanks.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

3mm and dont worry about the voltage or amps. http://www.madvapes.com/LEDS-and-Indicators_c_172.html


----------



## Pikoy

i am really excited about my white mdpc sleeves already arrived just today gonna be awhile to do but when i have it all done i will post some awesome pictures plus i will have to clean the inside of my pc


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15213609*
> i am really excited about my white mdpc sleeves already arrived just today gonna be awhile to do but when i have it all done i will post some awesome pictures plus i will have to clean the inside of my pc


That will look very nice. Waiting on some pics.

I'm still on the lookout for pics of a white phantom with black watercooling tubing. If anyone has that setup I would love to see it.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15216445*
> That will look very nice. Waiting on some pics.
> 
> I'm still on the lookout for pics of a white phantom with black watercooling tubing. If anyone has that setup I would love to see it.


hmmm i found it that blue tubing i used looks nice cause it meshes with the led light on top and the stock fans









it would look good if you changed some of the colors inside i would still have to think about it very much on what would look good but the picture you see there is being meshed nice because of the blue led lights and the tubing reflecting through the white led lights.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15216710*
> hmmm i found it that blue tubing i used looks nice cause it meshes with the led light on top and the stock fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would look good if you changed some of the colors inside i would still have to think about it very much on what would look good but the picture you see there is being meshed nice because of the blue led lights and the tubing reflecting through the white led lights.


Got pics?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15217223*
> Got pics?


as of this moment i dnt have that much clear pics cause i do not have the time but i am gonna put some sleeves and have a buddy that is gonna take pictures on the rig and i will post them here as soon as i have them







but look at the avatar which is this one


----------



## lightsout

That looks nice, love the window mod. Those gpu's look thirsty.


----------



## clickhere.exe

Nice idea for the windows. Looks like you cut the metal fan openings to a slight offset from the edge? I like this method alot, because you wouldnt need rubber trim and you can use screws for secure mounting.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;15218196*
> Nice idea for the windows. Looks like you cut the metal fan openings to a slight offset from the edge? I like this method alot, because you wouldnt need rubber trim and you can use screws for secure mounting.


Not to mention that the white LED's illuminate the outside edge of the plexiglass...very cool effect.


----------



## esproductions

*Just a reminder to enter into the T-Shirt Giveaway and the Best Modded Phantom Contest!
*


----------



## ReconRunner

Hey guys, real nice looking phantoms everyones got... i got a big project going dont know if you guys will be interested, but im gonna be puttin a tripple + single rad in the case and cool the gpu + cpu. Also im modding a window. I got uv modders acrylic (blue) and the phantoms allready cut, but im going to make it a bit bigger. Also if anyone plans on modding there window, buy like 40 of those circle thingys... i wasted twenty in half an hour :3! Pics soon!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


buy like 40 of those circle thingys... i wasted twenty in half an hour


Those "cirlce thingy's" ruin lives









Your project sounds awesome though, waiting for the pics


----------



## chinesethunda

what circle thingies?


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey everyone, just got a new Phantom and modding away. Check out the link in my sig







. How do I add myself to the list?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


what circle thingies?


I think he means the cutoff wheels for a dremel. The non-reinforced ones turn into a fine powder after about 3/4: of cutting metal.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah i realized that. And i know what you mean now about cutting the case. I cut the bridge in the middle but I have to get around to cutting the part by the USB. I went through 4 blades yesterday and ordering more from amazon. the diamond cutting ones. I hope they will be of some use. my temps got worse with my watercooling... I haven't put in the 2500k yet cuz its not here but with 3 fans pushing its actually doing worse than my 212+?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15226239*
> yeah i realized that. And i know what you mean now about cutting the case. I cut the bridge in the middle but I have to get around to cutting the part by the USB. I went through 4 blades yesterday and ordering more from amazon. the diamond cutting ones. I hope they will be of some use. my temps got worse with my watercooling... I haven't put in the 2500k yet cuz its not here but with 3 fans pushing its actually doing worse than my 212+?


Temps got worse? Did you do something wrong, got pics? What temps are you talking about? Idle? WHat are your temps? Idle and load? What cpu?
Idle doesn't really matter if its not way high. Its all about load.


----------



## Kaged

Yeah, what lightsout said, idle temps don't really mean as much with water cooling. Load temps are where water cooling shines.


----------



## The Conman

Will the H80 fit in the Phantom with no modding done to the Phantom?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Conman;15229693*
> Will the H80 fit in the Phantom with no modding done to the Phantom?


yes.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


yeah i realized that. And i know what you mean now about cutting the case. I cut the bridge in the middle but I have to get around to cutting the part by the USB. I went through 4 blades yesterday and ordering more from amazon. the diamond cutting ones. I hope they will be of some use. my temps got worse with my watercooling... I haven't put in the 2500k yet cuz its not here but with 3 fans pushing its actually doing worse than my 212+?


Yeah I would like to see a little more info so we can hopefully help you. I honestly can not believe that.


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys does anyone know how to make a SATA power cable that connects all your hdd at a perfect 90 degree angle? I seen some people here make it I just wish I knew how lol


----------



## chinesethunda

i believe they sell those. I have a few of them that came with my previous mobo and i bought some for like 20 cents each.

My temps now are better because the room temp is lower, its around 32-36 idle and 50-55 load, which is much better than my hyper212+ at least on load. I guess idle temps won't matter much. and it takes longer to heat up the water that much.

I will post pics but right now its mounted on the back of my case until I the diamond blade cutting things come from amazon and I can finish cutting my case to install it on the inside, but I guess here is a pic of it right now.

I also cut the back of the phantom and the PSU fan intake to lower lessen obstructions of airflow


----------



## lightsout

I have the Rad in the top of my case with no Modding. What CPU are you using and what clock?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## esproductions

Hey guys, this is unrelated but it would be great if you guys could "like" my photography fan page on Facebook (if you enjoy my work that is). Trying to make my FB page more popular haha.

https://www.facebook.com/ElanShiPhotography


----------



## Dradien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i believe they sell those. I have a few of them that came with my previous mobo and i bought some for like 20 cents each.

My temps now are better because the room temp is lower, its around 32-36 idle and 50-55 load, which is much better than my hyper212+ at least on load. I guess idle temps won't matter much. and it takes longer to heat up the water that much.

I will post pics but right now its mounted on the back of my case until I the diamond blade cutting things come from amazon and I can finish cutting my case to install it on the inside, but I guess here is a pic of it right now.

I also cut the back of the phantom and the PSU fan intake to lower lessen obstructions of airflow


Hah, awesome. We both have our 360 rads mounted the same exact way.

I <3 my Phantom. I still stop and just look at it from time to time. It's just awesome.


----------



## zedsterr

Hey guys, I just got my phantom last week and built my first computer ever.... man it is one sexy beast LOL. the only thing is, in order to get a side fan, the aftermarket heatsink I went with was the cm hyper n520. I'm using an i7 2600k, and my idles are around 45, load goes up to 70c. so I was wondering, what are some other cpu coolers that would fit in this case along with the side fan?
and the next big question... I've seen some people put a fan up in where the cd drive bays are (behind the door basically) , is there any tutorial on how to do that without drilling, etc? thanks!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zedsterr*


Hey guys, I just got my phantom last week and built my first computer ever.... man it is one sexy beast LOL. the only thing is, in order to get a side fan, the aftermarket heatsink I went with was the cm hyper n520. I'm using an i7 2600k, and my idles are around 45, load goes up to 70c. so I was wondering, what are some other cpu coolers that would fit in this case along with the side fan?
and the next big question... I've seen some people put a fan up in where the cd drive bays are (behind the door basically) , is there any tutorial on how to do that without drilling, etc? thanks!


I bought one of these http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542 removed the face plate, removed the fan and installed an AP-15 then installed the whole thing and finally inserted the stock bay mesh to cover it. Works quite well.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*


I bought one of these http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542 removed the face plate, removed the fan and installed an AP-15 then installed the whole thing and finally inserted the stock bay mesh to cover it. Works quite well.


Hey that's pretty cool! How much is that thing though?

And to the other poster, I actually just have one sitting in there vertically. It's not secured at all and isn't an issue. Maybe you want to just try that first?


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey everyone.. been working on my phantom. Build log is in my sig. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Hey that's pretty cool! How much is that thing though?

And to the other poster, I actually just have one sitting in there vertically. It's not secured at all and isn't an issue. Maybe you want to just try that first?


I think I paid about Â£14 for it.


----------



## Pikoy

wow cleaned my case yesterday and all the horror came out :O hopefully next week the sleeves would be done and there would be some awesome pics from my friend with a dslr and gonna add some more lights to make it more shinny
 






hehehe wooooooooooot next stop bulldozer ehehehehe the never ending spending to have the ultimate pc tsk tsk tsk tsk hahaha


----------



## theturbofd

how do i remove those rivets on the large hdd cage


----------



## tout

Hey all, there's some nice modding going on with these cases!

I just ordered the Newegg exclusive black/orange Phantom today, can't wait to get it and put a window in the side panel! I also bought a NZXT orange LED strip for case lighting. Now I gotta see if I can get my camera working again.

*edit* @ theturbofd I think to remove any rivets you gotta drill them out with correct size bit.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15236743*
> how do i remove those rivets on the large hdd cage


You have to drill them out.


----------



## chinesethunda

I could mount the 360 rad to the top of my case, but I used the bracket that kaged made and I had to cut the middle bridge and the end so it would be flush with the bracket. the chip i use is in my sig for now until I get my new 2500k. load temps are pretty good so I'm content.

I was thinking about cutting out the big hdd cage and putting the smaller one there but I don't think I need to just yet


----------



## zedsterr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88;15235070*
> I bought one of these http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2542 removed the face plate, removed the fan and installed an AP-15 then installed the whole thing and finally inserted the stock bay mesh to cover it. Works quite well.


AWESOME! That is exactly what I was looking for, haha I was actually thinking of getting that one antec case with the 3 fans in the front before I got the phantom... but I went and saw the antec.... way too narrow.


----------



## Pikoy

the best thing about the phantom is that there is so much room to work with and the outside looks awesome and sleek not bulky and with the color white god damn it looks awesome my next project would be to replace the blue led lights to white and make it all white except for that sweet as blue tubes









i am even thinking of reversing it but that is gonna be quite hard since i already had the side panel cut


----------



## erocker

Hey, does anyone have any pics of a triple radiator installation in a phantom? I'm considering this case and I'd just like to see what needs to be done for mounting a triple rad.

Thanks!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker;15237330*
> Hey, does anyone have any pics of a triple radiator installation in a phantom? I'm considering this case and I'd just like to see what needs to be done for mounting a triple rad.
> 
> Thanks!


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/857/dsc01074h.jpg/sr=1

i found this on google bro hahaha







it looks sick but i am sure you will have to do some cutting cause it would occupy some space that would be for the optical drive


----------



## Pikoy

i had a debate with a friend of mine if it's a good idea to paint the whole housing of the monitor into white so it would go hand in hand with case and it became a long argument what do you guys think is it a good idea also the keyboard and mouse hehehe


----------



## DragonCypher

I vote yes, and then post pics


----------



## Pikoy

hehehehe so did I till I found out the mouse i have cannot be painted white :S just puts me to slight depression hahaha

but I will find a way to get those things done in time







I think I'll have this case for a long time since already invested alot of time to it... hahaha


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker;15237330*
> Hey, does anyone have any pics of a triple radiator installation in a phantom? I'm considering this case and I'd just like to see what needs to be done for mounting a triple rad.
> 
> Thanks!


Check my build log.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15237042*
> I could mount the 360 rad to the top of my case, but I used the bracket that kaged made and I had to cut the middle bridge and the end so it would be flush with the bracket. the chip i use is in my sig for now until I get my new 2500k. load temps are pretty good so I'm content.
> 
> I was thinking about cutting out the big hdd cage and putting the smaller one there but I don't think I need to just yet


Ah you bought the bracket, good move.


----------



## chinesethunda

My case haas the 360 rad il past pics when I finish it

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15238379*
> Check my build log.


i like the use of the lights in blending it with in the case







great job


----------



## Kaged

Here are a couple updated pics after getting my side panel window done, with my craptastic camera. Need to get my DSLR charged up and do another photo shoot.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15239283*
> i like the use of the lights in blending it with in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great job


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;15242006*
> Here are a couple updated pics after getting my side panel window done, with my craptastic camera. Need to get my DSLR charged up and do another photo shoot.


Looking good man! Can't wait to see those DSLR pics.
BTW meant to post these sooner:
Got the other logo painted and some really cool looking lighting I thought.


----------



## Kaged

Looking very good yourself. I like that color change paint you use. Nice usage of the sun as well


----------



## AverageGai

Guys, do your front and top panels make a crackling noise when you put push on it?

I've noticed mine makes this annoying crackle sound.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AverageGai*


Guys, do your front and top panels make a crackling noise when you put push on it?

I've noticed mine makes this annoying crackle sound.


Nope.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


what circle thingies?


Dremel bits, lord they annoy the crap out of me XD


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Those "cirlce thingy's" ruin lives









Your project sounds awesome though, waiting for the pics










I just finished the window! Stay with me a little longer lol im taking the pics right now!


----------



## ReconRunner




----------



## ReconRunner

lol for some reason looks like cut isnt straight in pic, but ignore that,i think its cus of the angle i took the photo @!


----------



## Kaged

Very nice Recon. I think its just the rubber that is making it look crooked in the pics.


----------



## mybadomen

I know this is a bit off topic but im just excited. I finally got a complete new Powder Coating Setup and a bunch of colors.I build the Spray booth already and am now building the over,or at least working on trying to build the oven.I also got a new sandblasting gun also.So i should be powder coating tons soon


----------



## mybadomen

To make up for my off topic post here's some new photos of my Phantom. I also made some feet so the bottom Rad can breath better.Any way here she is:














































No idea why some of the lights look blue. They are all pure white. The only blue on my Phantom are the buttons right now and I already ordered the new white LEDs to solder on the boards.Pictures do no Justice at all


----------



## chinesethunda

looks good, wish my rear exhaust was a little cleaner cut =/


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Hey guys does anyone know how to make a SATA power cable that connects all your hdd at a perfect 90 degree angle? I seen some people here make it I just wish I knew how lol


 These are what i used so all my hdds where lined up perfect and in the direction i wanted.They are great for modding wires.

http://www.jab-tech.com/ConnectorZ-9...k-pr-3157.html


----------



## Pikoy

i am getting newer and newer ideas to get this phantom case of mine cause more trouble with my girl, friends, etc... hahaha since i take it too serious hahaha


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15243211*


Nice build matey, can i ask what fans you have? really like the blue LED







. Also how have you mounted those bottom 2 fans its an idea i have looked to do to increase the cooling of my GPU

How hard was it cutting the pannel shape for the window? i really wanna give it a go but im worried about damaging it and being left with a side pannel

A lot of people seem to mount a fan at the bottom where the removable hd tray goes, just curious to know if you can actaully screw a fan down there or if people just tend to lay it there so to speak


----------



## lightsout

Took a couple night shots, pc sits in a bad spot to photo, but I'm too lazy to move it, As always I suck at taking pics.


----------



## chinesethunda

Looks pretty pro. I might swap out some fans for leds all of mine except for the rad fans are sickleflows

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## Pikoy

yeah the pics are awesome one way to adjust your way of taking pictures is to not show the light itself so have a way to suggest to the viewers of your pictures. one way to do this is take a picture from down going up is always good plus it makes them look big


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15246635*
> yeah the pics are awesome one way to adjust your way of taking pictures is to not show the light itself so have a way to suggest to the viewers of your pictures. one way to do this is take a picture from down going up is always good plus it makes them look big


Ok cool thanks for the pointers.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;15246442*
> Nice build matey, can i ask what fans you have? really like the blue LED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also how have you mounted those bottom 2 fans its an idea i have looked to do to increase the cooling of my GPU
> 
> How hard was it cutting the pannel shape for the window? i really wanna give it a go but im worried about damaging it and being left with a side pannel
> 
> A lot of people seem to mount a fan at the bottom where the removable hd tray goes, just curious to know if you can actaully screw a fan down there or if people just tend to lay it there so to speak


It was hard, at least for me, im 13. My best recommendation to you would probably, to be VERY patient. Get all your tools and a good work place. Your tools should consist of about 40 dremel bits ($10 @ home depot), a air filtering mask, a mounting solution (i used 4010 tape, tape of the gawds!) and of course your rubber gromets, which i purchased off of mnpc tech!

As for the bottom mounted fans: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&CatId=804

Also im not sure if by blue you also meant my ram fan, but here: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4795746&CatId=496

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15246922*
> It was hard, at least for me, im 13. My best recommendation to you would probably, to be VERY patient. Get all your tools and a good work place. Your tools should consist of about 40 dremel bits ($10 @ home depot), a air filtering mask, a mounting solution (i used 4010 tape, tape of the gawds!) and of course your rubber gromets, which i purchased off of mnpc tech!
> 
> As for the bottom mounted fans: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&CatId=804
> 
> Also im not sure if by blue you also meant my ram fan, but here: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4795746&CatId=496
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Damn dude you got a pretty sick PC for being 13.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;15243319*
> Very nice Recon. I think its just the rubber that is making it look crooked in the pics.


Thanks!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15246936*
> Damn dude you got a pretty sick PC for being 13.


Haha yeah! I built it on my 13th birthday, 14th and this is comming up:


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;15242006*
> Here are a couple updated pics after getting my side panel window done, with my craptastic camera. Need to get my DSLR charged up and do another photo shoot.


Loving the colors and the layout of everything, except your coolant, I think the green actually takes away from the whole thing. I think you should get some black dye, or run without dye since you have a black and red theme going on.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15246666*
> Ok cool thanks for the pointers.


your welcome I am no pro but some of my friends are professional photographers and i learn from them


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15246947*
> Haha yeah! I built it on my 13th birthday, 14th and this is comming up:


I am glad to see there is still yet hope for this world. I am very glad to see a 13 year old that is mature and actually smart. Way to go dude. You will go far.


----------



## Pikoy

makes me wanna live in this planet still


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;15246972*
> I am glad to see there is still yet hope for this world. I am very glad to see a 13 year old that is mature and actually smart. Way to go dude. You will go far.


haha lol thanks!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15246995*
> haha lol thanks!


Most people your age are either too immature to say anything smart or worth listening to, or are so obsessed with the media and being like their peers they are dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Pikoy

or play with their pokemon cards lol !


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageGai;15242681*
> Guys, do your front and top panels make a crackling noise when you put push on it?
> 
> I've noticed mine makes this annoying crackle sound.


Like a stressing noise of the case moving around? If thats what you mean yah mine kind of "crackles" I guess, more like creeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15246947*
> Haha yeah! I built it on my 13th birthday, 14th and this is comming up:


Dang you got some pretty nice parents. Although you could spend a whole lot less and still get a great setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;15246972*
> I am glad to see there is still yet hope for this world. I am very glad to see a 13 year old that is mature and actually smart. Way to go dude. You will go far.


I agree I always assumed he was older. Lots of times on here you can tell who the kids are.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15247151*
> or play with their pokemon cards lol !


Hey now, Machop is like my best friend!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15247769*
> Hey now, Machop is like my best friend!


hehehe i would never bro when i was a kid i used to play super tramp


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15247811*
> hehehe i would never bro when i was a kid i used to play super tramp


Thats pretty legit. I never actually played pokemon when I was little. It was just about collecting them.


----------



## Pikoy

gone were the days those things were before magic the gathering cards hahaha







anyways we are going off topic here hahaha


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15247918*
> gone were the days those things were before magic the gathering cards hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways we are going off topic here hahaha


Yeah... so how about that Phantom.... what a great case!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15247929*
> Yeah... so how about that Phantom.... what a great case!


lol i am making this my quote of the day hahaha


----------



## num1son

You all should really use a skill saw with a metal cutting blade to do most of panel cuts. It's way easier than using a dremel (for long cuts) and you wont even ruin the one blade.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol dremels suck for cutting the phantom, idk if its the case metal thats harder or what, but i went through so many blades just to cut like 5 inches >_> and I just realized that the diamond bits i got from amazon might not be good for metal... so i guess we will see


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15248221*
> You all should really use a skill saw with a metal cutting blade to do most of panel cuts. It's way easier than using a dremel (for long cuts) and you wont even ruin the one blade.


I think you mean a jigsaw right??

This is a skil saw


----------



## esproductions

*FREE NZXT T-SHIRT GIVEAWAY!!*

Click the banner below to win!


----------



## Pikoy

i dnt have a build or work log hahaha not really a guy that loves to take pictures hahahaha i have my friends for that hahaha


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15248663*
> i dnt have a build or work log hahaha not really a guy that loves to take pictures hahahaha i have my friends for that hahaha


Don't need a worklog, but some pics would be nice! Just get some pics and enter







Great prize! Havik 140 + 2 Sleeved LED kits + NZXT T-shirt!

PS: The T-Shirt Giveaway is seperate from the contest, you just need to enter your name and you can win one of 5 t-shirts


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15248795*
> Don't need a worklog, but some pics would be nice! Just get some pics and enter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great prize! Havik 140 + 2 Sleeved LED kits + NZXT T-shirt!
> 
> PS: The T-Shirt Giveaway is seperate from the contest, you just need to enter your name and you can win one of 5 t-shirts


good to know hopefully by the end of the week or wednesday i will be done with the sleeves and get a DSLR for pictures and send them over







hahahaha do you guys need the receipt of where i bought it as proof of purchase ? hahaha


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15248469*
> I think you mean a jigsaw right??
> 
> This is a skil saw


lol thanks yes meant a jig saw. I always do that too...


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15249090*
> lol thanks yes meant a jig saw. I always do that too...












I always picture that everytime I hear jigsaw lol


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;15247096*
> Most people your age are either too immature to say anything smart or worth listening to, or are so obsessed with the media and being like their peers they are dumb as a box of rocks.


Hahaha AGREED! lmao


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15247768*
> Like a stressing noise of the case moving around? If thats what you mean yah mine kind of "crackles" I guess, more like creeks.
> 
> Dang you got some pretty nice parents. Although you could spend a whole lot less and still get a great setup.
> 
> I agree I always assumed he was older. Lots of times on here you can tell who the kids are.


You would think my parents are nice right? Well it's not a 100% like that, lol I save my money, and my parent chip in a lot! But only because I work my arse off in school and such!

Also it may seem like a crazy setup but down the road I wanna get tri - fire going, quad would be over the top though I could run it lol, but yeah!


----------



## Pikoy

well running quad is already just for show it no longer serves its purpose


----------



## ReconRunner

Ohh and I forgot to mention bout the parents thing, my mom always says no, because she doesn't understand our pation of tech! While my dads a REALLY good programmer who gets where I'm coming from when I need parts! XD


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15249701*
> well running quad is already just for show it no longer serves its purpose


Ohh yeah, quad fire/ sli was specially designed for show offs XD


----------



## Pikoy

hahaha nah that is just people with too much money on their hands spending for a **** load of it and saying its only for benchmarking is created by show offs

also having it xfire or sli is good enough the only advancement a tri way has is just 5 to 9 % efficiency on having a single graphics card.


----------



## ReconRunner

haha yeah, but imagine the power bill?!?! Ouch lol


----------



## Pikoy

lol i am in the philippines and my power bill was 5k in the beginning then came along phantom bang 8k

5000 pesos is 365 usd
8000 pesos is 584 usd

and mine is just sli i could only imagine if it was a tri or quad lol lol lol


----------



## ReconRunner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkc2vYUEA9w&feature=relmfu[/ame[/URL]]

Off topic, but hillarious!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pikoy*


lol i am in the philippines and my power bill was 5k in the beginning then came along phantom bang 8k

5000 pesos is 365 usd 
8000 pesos is 584 usd

and mine is just sli i could only imagine if it was a tri or quad lol lol lol


:O Ouch!


----------



## Image132

I'm pretty sure this has been asked a lot but I really don't want to have to sift through 550 odd pages for the answer.

Can you fit a 360 rad in the phantom? I found this:

http://www.nzxt.com/Download/phantom_manual_eng.pdf

Showing a 240 rad and I'm wondering if the 360 cant just be mounted the exact same way?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Image132*


I'm pretty sure this has been asked a lot but I really don't want to have to sift through 550 odd pages for the answer.

Can you fit a 360 rad in the phantom? I found this:

http://www.nzxt.com/Download/phantom_manual_eng.pdf

Showing a 240 rad and I'm wondering if the 360 cant just be mounted the exact same way?


uhm yeah you can fit but you have to put certain sacrifices to your build.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Image132*


I'm pretty sure this has been asked a lot but I really don't want to have to sift through 550 odd pages for the answer.

Can you fit a 360 rad in the phantom? I found this:

http://www.nzxt.com/Download/phantom_manual_eng.pdf

Showing a 240 rad and I'm wondering if the 360 cant just be mounted the exact same way?


Like Pikoy, said, your going to lose some functionality. No 200mm fans on top, your also going to either have to drill holes, or make a bracket sort of things. I can post picks of the bracket if you would like.


----------



## PhelanJKell

I'm going to be getting one of these, I like black computer cases, but this looks very nice:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146074

I've seen a few other one's mentioned here, any other way of getting those?


----------



## Pikoy

i think that was limited edition ones i dnt know where to get them they never really reached my country :S try amazon or tom's hardware


----------



## chinesethunda

you can have a 360 rad, IN the case? not without modding, but you can put it on the back just fine


----------



## PhelanJKell

For your PSU, are 24pin and 8pin extensions needed to get good cable management?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


you can have a 360 rad, IN the case? not without modding, but you can put it on the back just fine


YOU CAN WITHOUT MODDING!!!! Not sure why people say this. I have one and I know others that have done it. No you won't have a bunch of mounting holes that line up. My rad is held on by a fan, so part of the case is in between the rad and the middle fan. It is very secure and you can't tell its like that unless you remove the top panel.

There is pics in num1son's guide here.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-rx-rs240.html


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


Loving the colors and the layout of everything, except your coolant, I think the green actually takes away from the whole thing. I think you should get some black dye, or run without dye since you have a black and red theme going on.


Yeah, I'm definitely wishing I would have went with either red, or black tubing now. I originally had an idea to tie in the green, but decided not too. Now I'm just waiting for some extra cash flow to get some new tubing.


----------



## theturbofd

Ugh for some reason I want a black one now instead of my white haha


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by chinesethunda 
you can have a 360 rad, IN the case? not without modding, but you can put it on the back just fine


yea but the problem of having it outside is its prone to get damaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Ugh for some reason I want a black one now instead of my white haha


dude white is the best way to go







more combinations for color schemes


----------



## Pikoy

hmmm still thinking if i am gonna put a waterblock for the two 480's or buy a new graphic cards and place them with water then


----------



## PhelanJKell

I went with the: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146079


----------



## ReconRunner

Lightscout! Please tell me how you mounted the small hdd case upside down, please!!! Thanks!!


----------



## chinesethunda

my bad, it could be mounted on the inside, but yeah you would be holding it up by a fan pretty much, i wasn't really willing to risk that even though it may be really sturdy


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Lightscout! Please tell me how you mounted the small hdd case upside down, please!!! Thanks!!


You just flip it over and drill four holes in it. There are already perfect holes in the 5.25 bay. You use those holes to mark the spots on the small cage. I posted a few posts back num1sons guide. He explains better in there. I used his idea.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell;15254619*
> I went with the: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146079


I really like that color combo; good choice!


----------



## pyzzen

Or you could use some tape to mount it upside down.


----------



## chinesethunda

tape, velcro, sticky tack, or screws should all work, velcro you would need to line the whole bottom of it, as with sticky tack. I have some blue sticky tack that can hold up to a a pound or so and i don't think the hdd's are that heavy. especially if you line the bottom.


----------



## boontje3

oh my god nzxt phantom has a new limmeted collor (i bet they wont sell much of it)

http://www.tones.be/shop_product.php?idx=111537


----------



## airnews39

Finished installing my first WC loop into my Phantom!

It looks & performs brilliantly!!! I'm super happy!
I'll post pics later this evening.


----------



## chinesethunda

that pink one is hot. i want it lol. also congrats on the water loop


----------



## DanielMysterio

So happy, I just got my Phantom Case.
Pure S**









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6234159482/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6234158792/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6233633775/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6233634345/in/photostream


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> also congrats on the water loop


Thanks Thunda! I'll post a couple of shots later to show off the hard work!


----------



## Pikoy

nice good to see people are taking an interest to such a wonderful case !


----------



## DanielMysterio

Unfortunatly i am getting the parts only in 1-2 Months :-( But now I have a bit time to mod the Case . Waiting for the Bracket that @Kaged send me


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15259190*
> Unfortunatly i am getting the parts only in 1-2 Months :-( But now I have a bit time to mod the Case . Waiting for the Bracket that @Kaged send me


make a merge of something like assassins creed


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


tape, velcro, sticky tack, or screws should all work, velcro you would need to line the whole bottom of it, as with sticky tack. I have some blue sticky tack that can hold up to a a pound or so and i don't think the hdd's are that heavy. especially if you line the bottom.


Actually the area of the small cage that makes contact is 1/2" wide at most, maybe less. So I personally wouldn't trust anything but screws. If it was a flush big surface area then sure. Its really easy to do it with screws, I used 6/32" screws like the ones used in rads. Shortys of course.


----------



## Pikoy

yeah screws are more stable and guaranteeing that tape since tape would change depending on the climate.


----------



## chinesethunda

i understand what you're saying, its just some people might not be able to drill those holes. i think you have to drill holes right?


----------



## Pikoy

yeah you can just drill partial and let the screw enlagre the whole so its really reinforced


----------



## chinesethunda

I can actually do it but nut sure if I should do it

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i understand what you're saying, its just some people might not be able to drill those holes. i think you have to drill holes right?


For this particular mod I do not think tape would be a good idea. If you did use it you would need the best stuff. That "tape of the gods" or whatever they call it.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15261055*
> For this particular mod I do not think tape would be a good idea. If you did use it you would need the best stuff. That "tape of the gods" or whatever they call it.


Tape of the Gods


----------



## num1son

To each his own, but I would not use tape of any kind. This is something that will never be supported and HDDs can actually be kinda heavy. You have to holes yes, but it's really not hard.

thunda - You have a dremel right? If you don't have a drill you can use the dremel to do it. After all it's really the same thing...


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


To each his own, but I would not use tape of any kind. This is something that will never be supported and HDDs can actually be kinda heavy. You have to holes yes, but it's really not hard.

thunda - You have a dremel right? If you don't have a drill you can use the dremel to do it. After all it's really the same thing...


true dat !


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pikoy*


make a merge of something like assassins creed










Thats why i called my first Rig like that. Getting a unique Skin for the Side Panel next week I think. It will look somethin like this. But thats the White / Blue Phantom I have the White / Ride so it looks more awesome .


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Thats why i called my first Rig like that. Getting a unique Skin for the Side Panel next week I think. It will look somethin like this. But thats the White / Blue Phantom I have the White / Ride so it looks more awesome .


looks sick bro what would you do on the other side panel ? i would suggest remove the character it gives away too much :S


----------



## chinesethunda

How would you dremel a hole?

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## Pikoy

you can just tap with the side of your dremel and cause a small whole enough for the tip of the screw to go in and you have a tight secure way of mounting it


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pikoy*


looks sick bro what would you do on the other side panel ? i would suggest remove the character it gives away too much :S


Actually I really want to keep the Character and maybe give awey the Logo. But I will see how it looks in the End Product. Bu thanks for the advice


----------



## chinesethunda

But if I just trap the side won't it be all line instead of a hole?

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Actually I really want to keep the Character and maybe give awey the Logo. But I will see how it looks in the End Product. Bu thanks for the advice










sure no problem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


But if I just trap the side won't it be all line instead of a hole?

Sent from my brain using my fingers


its kinda hard to explain in forums but if you just tap a small portion of your dremel then you would thin out the metal thus making it easy to screw the attachment thus it would not be too costly and you would just take a short amount of time compared to using up alot of recources such as drilling and making the hole for the screw a bit worn out.


----------



## chinesethunda

well i was thinking just drill a hole using my dremel and a drill bit and then just use a nut and bolt


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


well i was thinking just drill a hole using my dremel and a drill bit and then just use a nut and bolt


that would work I am just stating the wear and tear consiquences of drilling to make holes just keep a heads up on the loosethreading just dnt tightly screw them







I learned it the hard way


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah il keep that in mind, im just waiting for my 2500k to come in before i finish cutting my case and put in the new mobo. this time il remember to put in a drain T. i guess il have to suck the water out this time to drain it


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15264553*
> yeah il keep that in mind, im just waiting for my 2500k to come in before i finish cutting my case and put in the new mobo. this time il remember to put in a drain T. i guess il have to suck the water out this time to drain it


yup that is the life of water cooling computers







hahahaha still thinking of building a company that would specialize in doing that kind of services







the demand might be great but then it will fall down if no one upgrades :S


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15255927*
> You just flip it over and drill four holes in it. There are already perfect holes in the 5.25 bay. You use those holes to mark the spots on the small cage. I posted a few posts back num1sons guide. He explains better in there. I used his idea.


Thanks! Ill post pics!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15263640*
> well i was thinking just drill a hole using my dremel and a drill bit and then just use a nut and bolt


Yes this exactly. That's the way I did it only with a drill instead of a dremel. I would say a nut and bolt is the only safe way to go with metal that thin.

To drain your loop take the CPU block off, pull it outside the case and either cut your tubing on one side or unscrew the barb. Of course you want a bowl or something to drain it over.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15265292*
> Thanks! Ill post pics!


I just noticed that you are obsessed with the nyannyan cat


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15265298*
> Yes this exactly. That's the way I did it only with a drill instead of a dremel. I would say a nut and bolt is the only safe way to go with metal that thin.
> 
> To drain your loop take the CPU block off, pull it outside the case and either cut your tubing on one side or unscrew the barb. Of course you want a bowl or something to drain it over.


okay thanks, i guess that is a good way to do it. should I have my pump on to push more water out or?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15265561*
> I just noticed that you are obsessed with the nyannyan cat


Not really an obsesion, rather a fasination... :3

Anyways, mod is all done! Uploading pics now!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15266437*
> okay thanks, i guess that is a good way to do it. should I have my pump on to push more water out or?


Oh or if you can just pull the tube off the barb. No its never seemed to really do anything for me when I try. Mine always just gets air stuck in it and cavitates. What I do though is after everything drains from gravity I pull the other side off too and just blow the rest of the water out.
Soo many jokes that could be said here...


----------



## ReconRunner

@Amazing cable management









@Non modular PSU!









@The drives!









@I ******* HATE THESE, NO ******* SCREWS NZXT???? (dont worry ill get a solutiun!)









@Solution FOUND! Hehehe









@*Cue victory music*









@Holes Drilled.

















@YAY Sucsess!!!

















@The Beast.


----------



## lightsout

Looks nice man, cable management is great on this case. Coming from the CM Storm Scout it is night and day.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15266998*
> Looks nice man, cable management is great on this case. Coming from the CM Storm Scout it is night and day.


Thanks man, BTW everyone, CREDITS to lightscout for the idea!!!

Anyways, i spent 4 hours on the cable managment on that case, a 1.1 kilowat non modular psu is a NIGHTMARE to wire. Let alone make everything looks nice, id say i did a nice job :3 lol


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15267032*
> Thanks man, BTW everyone, CREDITS to lightscout for the idea!!!
> 
> Anyways, i spent 4 hours on the cable managment on that case, a 1.1 kilowat non modular psu is a NIGHTMARE to wire. Let alone make everything looks nice, id say i did a nice job :3 lol


The fun only starts there. Now water cool. You will wish for 4 hours lol.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;15267135*
> The fun only starts there. Now water cool. You will wish for 4 hours lol.


Sorry im not sure if you were there when i confirmed water cooling in feb 2012. Im looking forwarded to and i hope you will aswell. Also wiring is not nearly as fun as liquid cooling. Im sure the time will fly! Thanks though!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15267219*
> Sorry im not sure if you were there when i confirmed water cooling in feb 2012. Im looking forwarded to and i hope you will aswell. Also wiring is not nearly as fun as liquid cooling. Im sure the time will fly! Thanks though!


Didn't know you were. Didn't read that post. But yes it is fun. It just gets expensive. Just ordered more parts, and now I am $250 in the hole lol. Enjoy.


----------



## lightsout

I agree man it gets way expensive. The stuff can add up so fast. And then you are always wanting more.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;15267279*
> Didn't know you were. Didn't read that post. But yes it is fun. It just gets expensive. Just ordered more parts, and now I am $250 in the hole lol. Enjoy.


you are not alone







and shipping it to my country only makes it worst hahahaha horray for customs







but its worth the price you get to play and tinker around i am almost done cleaning my case and gonna put those sweet ass sleeves







took me one year lol


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15267342*
> you are not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shipping it to my country only makes it worst hahahaha horray for customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its worth the price you get to play and tinker around i am almost done cleaning my case and gonna put those sweet ass sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me one year lol


Yes, I know, shipping can be a pain. Same with customs. I ordered some parts to water cool my GPU finally. Then I saw sleeved cable extensions, and I was like what the heck why not.

Then comes to pay.

It's fun nonetheless.


----------



## ReconRunner

Its soooo stupid, $20 for tubing? $100 for a well made piece of metal (water/gpu block), the only thing that make sense to me is the rad there usually around 50-120 which i realistic to me.


----------



## esproductions

A reminder to get those entries in for Best Modded Phantom contest and also to enter the giveaway for NZXT T-Shirts!

Free NZXT T-Shirt Giveaway!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15267532*
> Its soooo stupid, $20 for tubing? $100 for a well made piece of metal (water/gpu block), the only thing that make sense to me is the rad there usually around 50-120 which i realistic to me.


I can see the prices where they are except for tubing. That is just ridiculous. But with the blocks themselves, copper itself is expensive and nickel plating is also expensive. Those machines are a big sunk cost.

You need to pay someone to make each block too. It all adds up.

Compression fittings are too expensive.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15267532*
> Its soooo stupid, $20 for tubing? $100 for a well made piece of metal (water/gpu block), the only thing that make sense to me is the rad there usually around 50-120 which i realistic to me.


Yah its expensive but the blocks are precision made. High quality pieces. At least the good ones. Sucks to buy a new gpu block with every gpu, but if you sell the old one with the old card that will always help.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15267660*
> Yah its expensive but the blocks are precision made. High quality pieces. At least the good ones. Sucks to buy a new gpu block with every gpu, but if you sell the old one with the old card that will always help.


Come on lets be serious right now, do you really think its hard for ek for example to make a block? I mean i can see the price being high due to materials, but the charge for precision if ridiculous. Its a one time process, the block is made over and over again with the same diagram on a cnc mill, making the same presice cut over and over again.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15267801*
> Come on lets be serious right now, do you really think its hard for ek for example to make a block? I mean i can see the price being high due to materials, but the charge for precision if ridiculous. Its a one time process, the block is made over and over again with the same diagram on a cnc mill, making the same presice cut over and over again.


Do you have any idea how much a CNC machine costs? Because they are very expensive. Not to mention someone to design the block and verify.

nice watch here:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Yd8v2Ub9E[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;15267963*
> Do you have any idea how much a CNC machine costs? Because they are very expensive. Not to mention someone to design the block and verify.
> 
> nice watch here:


^This, when you own a machine that costs ~$100k you get to charge a premium for stuff made on it. Thats just how it works.

Would I like to pay $20 for a block, sure. But I appreciate the work that goes into it. Now $500 for a gtx 580, thats too much.

Cool vid btw.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC;15267963*
> Do you have any idea how much a CNC machine costs? Because they are very expensive. Not to mention someone to design the block and verify.
> 
> nice watch here:


The amount of money it costs to purchase a cnc mill is rapidly paid back after they rip us of for a $100 a block each...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15268269*
> The amount of money it costs to purchase a cnc mill is rapidly paid back after they rip us of for a $100 a block each...


Sure, but again the point is they have one and you don't. So they can charge a premium. Its the way of the world dude. Same reason a Doctor, lawyer, etc. can charge so much.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15268269*
> The amount of money it costs to purchase a cnc mill is rapidly paid back after they rip us of for a $100 a block each...


Not really. A block of copper itself can cost $40+. Then add other parts, and sunk costs and they don't make a hell of a lot. After they pay off machine costs (investment) they can make a decent profit.

It's not that easy man. I have family in the tool-n-die industry, I know.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15268269*
> The amount of money it costs to purchase a cnc mill is rapidly paid back after they rip us of for a $100 a block each...


You also need to figure in material cost, labor costs for the operator/programmer of the machines. It takes a lot of hours(figure well over 800 hours) to get a person to run one of these machines effectively. Then the cost of the machine themselves, I would bet if they bought those brand new, the paid well over $250K a piece. I work in a shop that has 3 CNC machining lathes, that are all over 10 years old. 2 Mazak's, and 1 Mori Seiki. The Mori is a 1982 model, a still cost over $100k, not including the parts that had to be purchased to make it run-able again. The 2 Mazak's, were right around $200K, also not including replacement parts. It's not a cheap business to get into at all.


----------



## esproductions

I do a lot of work in machine shops to build our race car and yes CNC machines certainly do cost a lot. The new ones are easily $200-300k. However, I don't think material costs are that high, it's the labor and maintenance costs that are high. They can break even and start making decent profits after selling a few thousand blocks, I'm not sure how big of an industry WC blocks are though... so no idea how long it takes to sell that many. But like others have said, with such high overhead and the fact that they have a CNC mill and you don't, gives them the power to charge people that much. Most people can't justify the cost, that's why very few people actually invest into WC blocks for their GPUs.. gotta pay to play.


----------



## chinesethunda

think of it this way, you get what you pay for, its good quality stuff.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


think of it this way, you get what you pay for, its good quality stuff.


This exactly. You can waste a lot if money trying to save a little. These parts arent cheap because they generally are not garbage and worth the investment.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey does anyone with the black/orange Phantom want to trade Fan controllers with me? I have one with blue LEDs, need one with orange LEDs. If nobody wants to I will just mod it myself... lol.


----------



## Pikoy

hmmm thinking of getting those kind of fans for white lights that is gonna look awesome for my case


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS;15271536*
> Hey does anyone with the black/orange Phantom want to trade Fan controllers with me? I have one with blue LEDs, need one with orange LEDs. If nobody wants to I will just mod it myself... lol.


mod it yourself. It's way to easy.


----------



## ReconRunner

http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CIABEPMCMAI

7K, WOW THATS A FORTUNE.


----------



## ReconRunner

http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CJkBEPMCMAU

And even better one, ONLY 10K. I could get one no doubt about it, but i dont need one.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CJkBEPMCMAU

And even better one, ONLY 10K. I could get one no doubt about it, but i dont need one.


hahaha what are you planning now mad scientist ?


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CJkBEPMCMAU

And even better one, ONLY 10K. I could get one no doubt about it, but i dont need one.


You're 13 right?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


You're 13 right?


haha yeahh, but im not planing anything, first at the moment i dont have 10k, second im not planing on starting a gpu/cpu block buisness and therefore dont need one lol, allthough i wouldnt mind have one XD


----------



## unit_86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


lol thanks yes meant a jig saw. I always do that too...


Why dont you use tin snips?
less risk of damaging something you dont want to.
cheaper if you dont have tools im a carpenter i found it very easy no burnt paint only problem you may have is little burs which can be taken off with a file.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CIABEPMCMAI

7K, WOW THATS A FORTUNE.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CJkBEPMCMAU

And even better one, ONLY 10K. I could get one no doubt about it, but i dont need one.


They barely look like they're CNC LOL, I've worked on manual mills and lathes that look more high tech than that


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CJkBEPMCMAU

And even better one, ONLY 10K. I could get one no doubt about it, but i dont need one.


WHat is that a toy? We had better stuff in high school machine shop. Did you watch the video of the Aquacomputer 480 block being. Totally different machine bro.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol then again these aren't hundreds of thousands of dollars, they are a mere 10k


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


haha yeahh, but im not planing anything, first at the moment i dont have 10k, second im not planing on starting a gpu/cpu block buisness and therefore dont need one lol, allthough i wouldnt mind have one XD


hahahahaha this is not a bad idea hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unit_86*


Why dont you use tin snips?
less risk of damaging something you dont want to.
cheaper if you dont have tools im a carpenter i found it very easy no burnt paint only problem you may have is little burs which can be taken off with a file.


Ahh not saying it cant be done well, but I would probably wind up warping the edge of the metal with snips. So I guess I wouldn't recommend it for a novice.


----------



## LPRaver89

Bulldozer came out today.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*


Bulldozer came out today.


What's the verdict so far?


----------



## num1son

They've been making bulldozers since before WWII...lol.
Is it slow?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pikoy*


hahahahaha this is not a bad idea hmmmmmmmmm










Off course it not! But unnfortanatly...im broke (put it that way).

To everyone else, yes i can see clearly the machine is very different, but the only reason for that, is because @ aquagrafx, the mass produce blocks, not something i or anyone else (i think) is planing on doing...


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Off course it not! But unnfortanatly...im broke (put it that way).

To everyone else, yes i can see clearly the machine is very different, but the only reason for that, is because @ aquagrafx, the mass produce blocks, not something i or anyone else (i think) is planing on doing...


Definitely not the only differnce bud. 
Sorry but even if you bought that machine you wouldn't be able to just make the things people do with them. Please show them some respect for what they do.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonmanas*


What's the verdict so far?










horrible i5 2500k is slightly better







makes me wanna give this to amd


















you will be missed









on the lighter side of live i made a new baller


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15284468*
> Definitely not the only differnce bud.
> Sorry but even if you bought that machine you wouldn't be able to just make the things people do with them. Please show them some respect for what they do.


Ohh believe me i do. They have my full 100% respect. All the measurements, designs, ergonomics, i respect all of it. Especially for the fact that the makers behind these thing probably gave a portion of there life to education. No disrespect made to the makers, in any way.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15284609*
> horrible i5 2500k is slightly better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me wanna give this to amd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will be missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the lighter side of live i made a new baller


hah amd, why am i not surprised?! Intel is pricey for a reason! You get what you pay for!!!!


----------



## LPRaver89

Well from what ive been reading it will be beast over things like video editing and stuff but really no better when it comes to gaming and other performance.


----------



## Pikoy

yep what is most important is overall performance and it just didnt cut out for what it was supposed to be expected from a 8 core


----------



## LPRaver89

Yeah with all the hype I was expecting a beast of a CPU.


----------



## num1son

I wasn't to be honest. I thought it would be a good workstation style chip (and maybe it will turn into one) with 8 cores. But atm that's really irrelevant to everything we do. I mean basically quad core has become mainstream as far as software is concerned. I'm sure that in the future (soon even) we will move up to more cores but they just wont do anything right now. I'm just super surprised that even the Phenom 2 is as fast. That just seems really dumb on their part. Perhaps that's the reason for all the delays. To attempt to make it faster?


----------



## esproductions

Massive disappointment... but not surprised.

I'm glad my 2600K is still at the top and I bought it for $199.99 from NCIX!


----------



## golfergolfer

i love how this conversation is on the nzxt phantom club







but few quick things
1) what about ivy bridge and sandy bridge-e? on a different note?
2) mainly though does anyone have the white/red phantom? if so ru happy with the colors? could u try to describe the red? bright, light, dull, amazing, etc.
3) ^^^ same thing with black and orange one?

Im going to be buying a phantom really soon and just got to see which color is better


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer;15287372*
> i love how this conversation is on the nzxt phantom club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but few quick things
> 1) what about ivy bridge and sandy bridge-e? on a different note?
> 2) mainly though does anyone have the white/red phantom? if so ru happy with the colors? could u try to describe the red? bright, light, dull, amazing, etc.
> 3) ^^^ same thing with black and orange one?
> 
> Im going to be buying a phantom really soon and just got to see which color is better


i have the red one its not a to bright or to dark it looks like this



















i bought a paint called ruby red to paint some parts (look at my psu or the mesh on top) and its a good match whit the red from nzxt)









or youre can compare the collor whit the tubing i used http://www.aquatuning.nl/product_info.php/info/p11001_Masterkleer-Slang-PVC-19-13mm--1-2-ID--UV-active-Dark-Red.html/XTCsid/1qf877dp1ptns7etqdqcb3n77lhhppkg

i love the white/red on top over the black/orange


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer;15287372*
> i love how this conversation is on the nzxt phantom club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but few quick things
> 1) what about ivy bridge and sandy bridge-e? on a different note?
> 2) mainly though does anyone have the white/red phantom? if so ru happy with the colors? could u try to describe the red? bright, light, dull, amazing, etc.
> 3) ^^^ same thing with black and orange one?
> 
> Im going to be buying a phantom really soon and just got to see which color is better


My friend has the black/orange. Colors are nice. Orange LED fan is not that bright though. Also black collects fingerprints VERY quickly.

I have the white one. Doing some modding on it (painting my accents orange).


----------



## LPRaver89

I love that I custom painted mine. No worries about fingerprints and color combos.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*


i love how this conversation is on the nzxt phantom club










I know there for a second I thought I was on the bulldozer blog


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


I know there for a second I thought I was on the bulldozer blog










That seems to be how other owners threads work. JUst some owners of a c ertain item discussing stuff. Go check out the storm scout club, they got movie night and all types of stuff.


----------



## LPRaver89

Yeah I dont see anything wrong with talking about other things. We are a community. We have phantoms in common why not discuss other tech things.


----------



## Dapman02

Unfortuantely I had to bring my phantom back









I had a wire that went bad, and I downgraded to a CM690 advanced II

I love the new case, but the CM690 was cheaper,


----------



## Hogwasher

oh I didn't think anything was wrong with it, just humorous


----------



## chinesethunda

got my new 2500k from NCIX. can't wait to put it in!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boontje3*


i have the red one its not a to bright or to dark it looks like this

Pic

Pic

i bought a paint called ruby red to paint some parts (look at my psu or the mesh on top) and its a good match whit the red from nzxt)
Pic

or youre can compare the collor whit the tubing i used http://www.aquatuning.nl/product_inf...qcb3n77lhhppkg

i love the white/red on top over the black/orange


Thanks for the picture and it is good to know that there is a paint out there that matches the red! This was something i wanted to do but wasnt sure if i could get the right paint.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*


My friend has the black/orange. Colors are nice. Orange LED fan is not that bright though. Also black collects fingerprints VERY quickly.

I have the white one. Doing some modding on it (painting my accents orange).


I was going to do this as well (painting accents orange) but atm i will just use the red and in the future if i want to change it i have optionss.


----------



## craney

Hi guys just curious to know if i was to lay a fan in the bottom of the case where the removable HD tray would i need to screw it down or do you think it would be ok just laying loose?


----------



## num1son

It would be fine either way.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craney*


Hi guys just curious to know if i was to lay a fan in the bottom of the case where the removable HD tray would i need to screw it down or do you think it would be ok just laying loose?


I used 2 silicone pins to secure it to the floor but it should be fine just resting there.


----------



## Tcatcammando

I'm mos def thinking about getting one of these bad boys. They look soooo hella sexy OMG !


----------



## PhelanJKell

They are sexy and put together very nicely. Mine arrived today, very very well put together. Will post pictures once parts arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Sophath

Just sold a red/white one at work today :3
Reworking my cable management inside mine.


----------



## ggoodd

id like to be in, http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...l#post15302458 the thread that has my new stuff in it,

mounted a h100, with pretty much ease, any stores that carry the 200mm fans? other then the online store?


----------



## Pis

Updated


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ggoodd*


id like to be in, http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...l#post15302458 the thread that has my new stuff in it,

mounted a h100, with pretty much ease, any stores that carry the 200mm fans? other then the online store?


Amazon has a ton of NZXT stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pis*


Updated









  


That looks nice.


----------



## Stryke

I have been deliberating over my case for months and I really can't get past purchasing a white phantom.

I know I am preaching to the choir in many respects but it just seems to be the best reviewed case for the money.

Looks awesome too!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stryke*


I have been deliberating over my case for months and I really can't get past purchasing a white phantom.

I know I am preaching to the choir in many respects but it just seems to be the best reviewed case for the money.

Looks awesome too!










Yah its really nice man. Of course there are better cases out there but for the price its great. I always thought it was an odd looking "space" type case. But I saw it in frys and fell in love.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pis*


Updated












Are you putting a rad on the side panel? what are those four fan holes for?


----------



## Pikoy

i am thinking of a pain full project again for my phantom putting sleeves was a bad idea since its escalating me to putting a tri rad on it :O this **** is gonna get crazier and crazier


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;15305244*
> Are you putting a rad on the side panel? what are those four fan holes for?


Yeah it must be an outside mounted rad? I wonder how well it will work?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15305923*
> Yeah it must be an outside mounted rad? I wonder how well it will work?


Should work fine don't you think. Like other external rads. I guess airflow will be kinda weird. If you suck cool air from the outside in it will blow right into the mobo tray. Other way wouldn't seem to have much flow. Interested to see how it works out.


----------



## Pikoy

hmmmmmmm in my honest opinion having an external rad is prone to damage and not produce alot of cool temperatures since it is exposed to the heat if you are in a climate area or season.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15306251*
> hmmmmmmm in my honest opinion having an external rad is prone to damage and not produce alot of cool temperatures since it is exposed to the heat if you are in a climate area or season.


I think they are just plain ugly. I like everything mounted internal. But thats just me.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15306537*
> I think they are just plain ugly. I like everything mounted internal. But thats just me.


yeah gives you the sensation of everything is safe.


----------



## tout

My case arrived yesterday (Black/Orange) and I just finished assembling this beast. I like it, to say the least. It's not as big as my HAF 932 but it has a slight edge in depth which is good for large graphics cards.

Nice finish on these cases, they are shinier than I expected but that's a good thing. The build quality is excellent but this case has a few minor flaws.

It arrived with a bent side panel corner, which I easily bent back with my fingers since these panels are so thin. Also, on that same side panel the spring loaded screw lock broke on the second use. The spring lock is made out of plastic. They need to make it out of metal since one of the plastic pins snapped right off and the spring fell out. There's a few little scuffs in the paint here and there but they are not very noticeable. All these things are very minor compared to the overall design, finish and quality of the case.

I can't decide if I am gonna mod mine or not. I guess I will leave it stock for some time and think about it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

for the spring lock, just email nzxt service and they will take care of you.

Also, the measurements from the haf 932 to the phantom are minimal at best.

Haf932: 22.70x9.00x21.50
Phantom: 24.53x8.72x21.26


----------



## lightsout

Spring lock? I don't think mine had one. Or maybe I just disregarded it. I just use a thumb screw.


----------



## Pikoy

you push it down try it bro


----------



## lightsout

Lol I think mines broke too. Doesn't do anything, looks like its missing a part.


----------



## num1son

Yeah they break relatively easy. I broke only of them standing the case on its back.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

mine never broke, on both my phantoms.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;15308390*
> mine never broke, on both my phantoms.


Maybe I'm doing it wrong


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

maybe you are. lol


----------



## chinesethunda

i like everything internal as well. but for now because my case is not cut yet i have my rad mounted on the outside blowing the hot air inside my case, but i have both of my top fans as exhaust so whatever hot air is blown in its sucked back out, so i if you have your fans blow towards the case instead of away from the case, i think you will get better temps


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15308545*
> i like everything internal as well. but for now because my case is not cut yet i have my rad mounted on the outside blowing the hot air inside my case, but i have both of my top fans as exhaust so whatever hot air is blown in its sucked back out, so i if you have your fans blow towards the case instead of away from the case, i think you will get better temps


Exactly !







hehehehe have it cut bro and post some pics


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

show me a pic of it...


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pis;15304595*
> Updated


WANT. So much.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;15308647*
> show me a pic of it...


Should there be a button on the outside or something? I see the spring still there, doesn't really matter to me as you have to remove the screws anyways.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15309000*
> Should there be a button on the outside or something? I see the spring still there, doesn't really matter to me as you have to remove the screws anyways.


I just have the spring loaded screw on the side, so I never have to unscrew anything. I did add a small neoprene washer though to prevent scratching.


----------



## num1son

You just loosen the screw a little and push it down.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15310218*
> You just loosen the screw a little and push it down.


Oh man lol, I never even really realized it was there.







Thats sweet, works great. I just took out the bottom and top screws. Rep given guys.


----------



## Pis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;15305244*
> Are you putting a rad on the side panel? what are those four fan holes for?


Yup, for my RX 480


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15310293*
> Oh man lol, I never even really realized it was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats sweet, works great. I just took out the bottom and top screws. Rep given guys.


hehehehe







just dnt over use it


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15310293*
> Oh man lol, I never even really realized it was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats sweet, works great. I just took out the bottom and top screws. Rep given guys.


just get me a beer.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;15311133*
> just get me a beer.


Sure, only the best for you.


----------



## chinesethunda

so after i put my rad on the top inside, i was thinking since im doing push pull to outside the case, i was thinking of making the rear fan intake. or should i leave it as an exhaust?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15311864*
> Sure, only the best for you.


thats what you drink out there. Blah


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15311894*
> so after i put my rad on the top inside, i was thinking since im doing push pull to outside the case, i was thinking of making the rear fan intake. or should i leave it as an exhaust?


Most people do intake with the rad. Best to have cool air going into the rad. The air it exhausts isn't much warmer and shouldn't warm up the case much at all. Because of this I left the rear as exhaust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;15312051*
> thats what you drink out there. Blah


Lol nah I don't drink at all anymore. When I was broke and wanted to get buzed yes I did drink some 211 now and then. Had to put it in the freezer and get it ice cold to be able to tolerate it.

My beers of choice were New Castle, Guiness, Sam Adams Cream Stout. Stuff like that.


----------



## clickhere.exe

(warning, whining ahead)

So I've been looking for the store receipt for my Phantom which I bought during boxing week last year, to no avail. Will NZXT still help me out with my fan controller and front panel problem?

On the fan controller, theres the common LED blinking from time to time; and anything plugged into the audio jack outputs sounds that are extremely staticky. I can see some brown rust-like substance thru the cracks between the plastic trim and each of the ports, but I dont know if this has anything to do with it.

I love my case to death, but these 2 things have been bugging me for the longest time and I just cant find my receipt for P.O.P...blaurgh


----------



## theturbofd

Not that I know of. You have to show proof that you own it.

Does anyone know a way to keep my 480s cool? I tried putting a 120mm fan on the side of my HDD cage and that lowered it just a bit but I'm still getting high temps :/


----------



## mybadomen

Woot! 1 side if converting my power buttons and fan controller panel LEDs from blue to White! 3:30am time to quit for the night. I will do the tough side tomorrow .

Here's a few Pix of the mod:




























And the tools and Parts:


----------



## odiriuss

Hello boys and girls!!!

Long time lurker on these boards,and since this thread helped me when i was buying and putting together my new rig i decided to finally join up!









Anyways here are the pics from my new rig and thx to esproductions for the idea of mounting the cooling in front of the case,even though i did it a little bit differently...

View attachment 233942


View attachment 233943


View attachment 233944


View attachment 233945


View attachment 233946


In the end i want to ask Pis where did he get the side panel cut out??


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe;15315576*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (warning, whining ahead)
> 
> So I've been looking for the store receipt for my Phantom which I bought during boxing week last year, to no avail. Will NZXT still help me out with my fan controller and front panel problem?
> 
> On the fan controller, theres the common LED blinking from time to time; and anything plugged into the audio jack outputs sounds that are extremely staticky. I can see some brown rust-like substance thru the cracks between the plastic trim and each of the ports, but I dont know if this has anything to do with it.
> 
> I love my case to death, but these 2 things have been bugging me for the longest time and I just cant find my receipt for P.O.P...blaurgh


Your screwed buddy, sorry. I bought my phantom off of newegg, so i always just log in and take the invoice paper...


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odiriuss;15316306*
> Hello boys and girls!!!
> 
> Long time lurker on these boards,and since this thread helped me when i was buying and putting together my new rig i decided to finally join up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways here are the pics from my new rig and thx to esproductions for the idea of mounting the cooling in front of the case,even though i did it a little bit differently...
> 
> View attachment 233942
> 
> 
> View attachment 233943
> 
> 
> View attachment 233944
> 
> 
> View attachment 233945
> 
> 
> View attachment 233946
> 
> 
> In the end i want to ask Pis where did he get the side panel cut out??


Lucky bastards got a 6990!


----------



## odiriuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15317731*
> Lucky bastards got a 6990!


Hehehe.....


----------



## puffsNasco

GOO phantom!


----------



## Soldier1969

Added a GTX 580 3GB card to my 2 year old MSI 790fx board with a phenom II 955. Had to update the bios for it to work, after hours of troubleshooting. Got a gigabyte Sniper 2 Z68 board coming with Gskill Sniper 8Gb 1866 ram coming and adding a i7 2700k when it releases and Corsair H80 liquid cooler to complete my BF3 ready build. I plan on hitting 5ghz stable, BF3 will look fantastic at 2560 x 1600 max settings. Love this site it gives me lots of ideas, thanks guys.


----------



## esproductions

We only have one entry for the Best Modded Phantom contest! A one-man contest is no contest!









One more week guys


----------



## esproductions

Also, picked up 4 of these. Should look great in my Phantom


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


We only have one entry for the Best Modded Phantom contest! A one-man contest is no contest!









One more week guys










Most of them have been modded already









If I get my water cooling parts soon, I will mod mine


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


We only have one entry for the Best Modded Phantom contest! A one-man contest is no contest!









One more week guys










 Am i the one Entry? or did i not enter correctly?


----------



## DanielMysterio

Just orded a few parts for my first Computer build:

Intel Core i7 2600K BOX, 3.4GHz, LGA 1155, 4C/8T, unlocked
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
Cougar GX1050
Corsair Vengeance RED, 2x4GB
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 Zoll, SATA-3
Samsung SH-B123L, BluRay ROM, DVD-RW, black, SATA, Retail
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit, OEM, SP

Things that I will buy in 1-2 Months

ZOTAC GTX-580 AMP2! 3GB DDR5
WD Caviar Green, 64MB, 2TB, SATA-3
Burb 13/10mm G1/4
Enermax UCAPV14A-R Apollish Vegas Red
Koolance 13/10mm T-Drain G1/4
Mayhems Dye Candy Red 10ml
Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste
Phobya Nano-2G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm Red LED Double Blade 3-Fach LÃ¼fterbundle
Phobya ZuperZero Pure Water 1000ml
XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 WaterCooling Kit

So excited


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Just orded a few parts for my first Computer build:

Intel Core i7 2600K BOX, 3.4GHz, LGA 1155, 4C/8T, unlocked
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
Cougar GX1050
Corsair Vengeance RED, 2x4GB
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 Zoll, SATA-3
Samsung SH-B123L, BluRay ROM, DVD-RW, black, SATA, Retail
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit, OEM, SP

Things that I will buy in 1-2 Months

ZOTAC GTX-580 AMP2! 3GB DDR5
WD Caviar Green, 64MB, 2TB, SATA-3
Burb 13/10mm G1/4
Enermax UCAPV14A-R Apollish Vegas Red
Koolance 13/10mm T-Drain G1/4
Mayhems Dye Candy Red 10ml
Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste
Phobya Nano-2G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm Red LED Double Blade 3-Fach LÃ¼fterbundle
Phobya ZuperZero Pure Water 1000ml
XSPC Rasa 750 RS360 WaterCooling Kit

So excited 


Congrats, nice setup you got there.


----------



## Pikoy

dude get one of these babies
















they are the best for radiators


----------



## ReconRunner

Went to comic con today, and guess whats announced and i even tested... socket 1155 i7 extreme edition!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Went to comic con today, and guess whats announced and i even tested... socket 1155 i7 extreme edition!


Tested how?? MOre details???


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Tested how?? MOre details???


Had systems with it inside, i was playing battlefield 4!!!


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Had systems with it inside, i was playing battlefield 4!!!


haha troll is trolling.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMC*


haha troll is trolling.










I swear, im not joking, ill post pics...


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*









I swear, im not joking, ill post pics...


Battlefield 4....am I missing something??????


----------



## ReconRunner

i also met Seth Killian of capcom...


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMC*


Battlefield 4....am I missing something??????


im not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Rowey

Hello everybody! have i missed much? any good pics ive missed? update me guys!


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;15336168*
> Hello everybody! have i missed much? any good pics ive missed? update me guys!


Not much in the last couple days...mostly rad talk.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah, been gone the weekend, got my 2500k, excited to cut my case and finish putting my rad inside my case!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15335250*
> Had systems with it inside, i was playing battlefield 4!!!


You are really smoking some crack. Bf3 isnt out yet and you say ur playing 4. Get real soon. Trolling will get u in trouble.!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15334416*
> dude get one of these babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are the best for radiators


I will defenitiv look more into that one, but I wanted to get som with red LED.

@ReconRunner
You are not even allowed to play Battlefield officaly. Sorry for Trolling


----------



## Pikoy

just choose bro 800 rpm or 1800 rpm


----------



## DanielMysterio

Finally got the Radiator Bracket form @Kaged . Pictures in the build log


----------



## chinesethunda

lol id get the 1850 rpm ones


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


You are really smoking some crack. Bf3 isnt out yet and you say ur playing 4. Get real soon. Trolling will get u in trouble.!


Truly sorry, meant 3... all honesty i only troll on trolls







, but ill post pics when i have the time. thanks.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Does anybody now where I can get Red U Channel molding in Europe or maybe cheap shipping to Europe?

I mean one of these
http://www.brandsport.com/ptrm-1150-88-05.html


----------



## Pikoy

lol i have been playing the beta one for free


----------



## archaon_archi

Hello!
After reading 10+ pages of messages, my eyes are not sure if they should cry or if the should bleed, so I better ask.
Could I fit a Corsair H100 over an Asus P8Z68-V PRO with both 200 cm fans installed? Same thing with a gskill or corsair fan over the memory sticks? And last, which color are the fan and button leds on the black/orange case, blue or orange?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15342399*
> Finally got the Radiator Bracket form @Kaged . Pictures in the build log


Looking good so far







I need to sub your build log. Hopefully I can get pics of mine done tonight after work, so I can get entered into the contest, though mines not nearly as modified as some of the others.


----------



## Pikoy

orange would be nice







uhm if you have a long bracket then that would be a problem i think you have to customize the brackets


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15342399*
> Finally got the Radiator Bracket form @Kaged . Pictures in the build log


Did you need to cut your case at all to get that on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15345256*
> Truly sorry, meant 3... all honesty i only troll on trolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but ill post pics when i have the time. thanks.


I'm thinking if there was news of an 1155 extreme edition chip there would be more people then just you posting about it. But I would love to see you prove me wrong.


----------



## chinesethunda

i thought you didn't need to cut the case, but without cutting it you would be bending your rad a little. at least that's my experience


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15347775*
> i thought you didn't need to cut the case, but without cutting it you would be bending your rad a little. at least that's my experience


Bending your rad?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15347325*
> Did you need to cut your case at all to get that on?
> 
> I'm thinking if there was news of an 1155 extreme edition chip there would be more people then just you posting about it. But I would love to see you prove me wrong.


ok im going to be honest with you...my stupid ass didnt take pics of the pc, I DONT KNOW WHY! But there are some pictures where you can sort of see it, will be posting them in a little, doing HW right now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15348033*
> ok im going to be honest with you...my stupid ass didnt take pics of the pc, I DONT KNOW WHY! But there are some pictures where you can sort of see it, will be posting them in a little, doing HW right now.


Anyways are you talking about sandy bridge E?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15348259*
> Anyways are you talking about sandy bridge E?


Not sure what you mean by that but its the 2nd gen extreme i7!


----------



## lightsout

OLd news, but its not socket 1155 dude its socket 2011.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15348402*
> OLd news, but its not socket 1155 dude its socket 2011.


Nope 1155 bud, as in brand new news...


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah because part of my rad is flush with the bracket and the other part isn't.

Also soon to have 2 460s in my rig... woo


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15348567*
> Nope 1155 bud, as in brand new news...


So they unveiled it there but there is no news on the internet about it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archaon_archi;15345995*
> Hello!
> After reading 10+ pages of messages, my eyes are not sure if they should cry or if the should bleed, so I better ask.
> Could I fit a Corsair H100 over an Asus P8Z68-V PRO with both 200 cm fans installed? Same thing with a gskill or corsair fan over the memory sticks? And last, which color are the fan and button leds on the black/orange case, blue or orange?
> Thanks in advance!


Look at page one. There are faqs on that page. But the short answer is yes with using the provided brackets that came with the case.


----------



## Kaged

MOAR PICS!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15348567*
> Nope 1155 bud, as in brand new news...


You sir are going to need to actually provide some proof. They haven't released Sandybridge-E yet. Showcasing Ivybridge would be a terrible marketing move.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged;15349476*
> MOAR PICS!


Looking good! Although that back window looks like more trouble than its worth. Now you have to make it look all pretty back there too.


----------



## lightsout

Kaged looks great. Sorry i keep asking but if i install the bracket like yours with only two top fans. Do i need to cut the case. If so can you tell me where exactly?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15349568*
> Looking good! Although that back window looks like more trouble than its worth. Now you have to make it look all pretty back there too.


The back window was more for functionality than pleasure, even though that's a fairly old pic cause I still had most of my blue themed stuff, and the 2 side 120mm fans. I was using it to block the airflow from the side fans from leaving the case, petty much as fast as it was entering, but now its all but useless. Need to get some Di-Noc and wrap it now I think


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15349579*
> Kaged looks great. Sorry i keep asking but if i install the bracket like yours with only two top fans. Do i need to cut the case. If so can you tell me where exactly?


You don't need to cut it, but I really do recommend that you do, simply because the rad will fit better, also because if you don't, the rad will sit roughly 1/16" - 1/8" lower, which depending on the size of the heat spreaders on your ram, could possibly give you some fitment issues. It shouldn't bend the rad as long as you don't over tighten the mounting bolts. here is a picture of where it needs to be cut, the center bar between the 2 200mm fan holes, and about 1 1/2" up towards the front. Takes about 5-10 minutes to do.


----------



## gspin2k1

Hi Guys,
I'm new to these forums and obviously this club. Anyway hoping you guys can help me out with somethings. I just bought a new headset (Corsair HS1A) supposedly designed to work with a sound card. I figured I'd give it a shot with onboard since supposedly my mobo comes with a X-Fi built in.

At first hook up, it appears my front panel audio (I have speakers connected to the back ports) have A LOT of static noise. I emailed NZXT regarding this and they are sending me a new USB board, so maybe this will solve the problem.

Second issue is that my headset is extremely quiet compared to any other headphones/headset I have plugged in. I have to put all volumes to max just to get the headset volume to be normal. And even then the sound just isn't as good as I expected from a $50-80 headset (i.e. the cheap $7 ones I had earlier sounds better). I guess the next fix would be to get an actual sound card, you guys think this would solve the problem? Any recommendations? something hopefully in the $80-150 range. Hopefully with the ability to still use the front panel audio ports so I can keep my speakers and headset plugged in.

Last issue right now is that whenever my OS goes into sleep mode, the entire computer shuts down. So right now the bandage fix I did was making sure the computer never goes to sleep, but yeah would hope to fix this problem in the future.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## archaon_archi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*


Look at page one. There are faqs on that page. But the short answer is yes with using the provided brackets that came with the case.


Thanks. Yep, I saw the faq, but I was not sure because in some pics it looks as if the H100 was a bit over the mobos, and some of them have big dissipators there.


----------



## gspin2k1

oh quick note, I saw the pink/black NZXT Phantoms in Hong Kong last week, SWEET!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gspin2k1*


oh quick note, I saw the pink/black NZXT Phantoms in Hong Kong last week, SWEET!


You should probably start a thread in the audio section. BUt I think some headphones need an amp to properly drive them. This seems to be the case with yours. If you read the newegg reviews others will say this as well. As for soundcards I don't use them so I can't recommend any. Asus seems to be popular though.


----------



## tout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *archaon_archi*


Hello!
After reading 10+ pages of messages, my eyes are not sure if they should cry or if the should bleed, so I better ask.
Could I fit a Corsair H100 over an Asus P8Z68-V PRO with both 200 cm fans installed? Same thing with a gskill or corsair fan over the memory sticks? And last, which color are the fan and button leds on the black/orange case, blue or orange?
Thanks in advance!


The top fan and all the LEDs are orange on the black/orange case, I have that case!


----------



## archaon_archi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


The top fan and all the LEDs are orange on the black/orange case, I have that case!


Thanks! I think that an orange/blue and black combination can be very tasty.


----------



## Notleh

Kaged, did you make or buy the bracket for the fan that blows at an angle onto the cpu? Can you show some more pics of how it is mounted? thanx


----------



## LPRaver89

Just got done taking my pics for the contest, ill have them up soon.


----------



## Pikoy

nice bro almost done with the sleeving i expect its gonna look sick !


----------



## LPRaver89

I am on the verge of sleeving, but I want to get a new power supply first.


----------



## LPRaver89

All done, I even whipped out a white sheet and lamp for these ones, lol.

So I took three fans out of my rig. The two side fans and the front fan and I have noticed around a 5 degree temp difference. A good difference. My assumption is that those fans were disturbing the air moving through my rad on the floor of my case. Either way it makes me happy to see my computer idling high 20s low 30s at 3.7ghz


----------



## esproductions

We've got a few entries for the competition now! Let's keep up the spirit of competition guys







Some awesome prizes to be won!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15358049*
> We've got a few entries for the competition now! Let's keep up the spirit of competition guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some awesome prizes to be won!


Did I get all the info you needed?


----------



## DanielMysterio

A quick question can I spray a different color on a black u shape molding?

Or does somebody know where I can get red edge trim u shape? If it is possible cheap shipping to Europe.


----------



## mybadomen

Some new Photos . Just finished all the fan controller LEDs and some other small stuff.





































---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.610470,-70.649445


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notleh*


Kaged, did you make or buy the bracket for the fan that blows at an angle onto the cpu? Can you show some more pics of how it is mounted? thanx


I made it out of a piece of left over plexi from my window. It makes my north bridge a lot happier, though I could still mod it slightly, to point more towards the north bridge, and mosfets heat sink. Ill get some more pics of it for you, in an hour or so.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


Some new Photos . Just finished all the fan controller LEDs and some other small stuff.


Nice! White LED's look much better than the blue ones do IMO


----------



## LPRaver89

How was that switching of leds I really want to switch mine to green.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notleh*


Kaged, did you make or buy the bracket for the fan that blows at an angle onto the cpu? Can you show some more pics of how it is mounted? thanx


Here are a couple pics of it, mounted to the rear 120mm fan.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaged*


Here are a couple pics of it, mounted to the rear 120mm fan.


Very cool.


----------



## Soldier1969

Something I made tonight pretty simple with adhesive printer paper but it came out decent for my Phantom case cover...


----------



## LPRaver89

Looks cool dude. Have you seen the Corsair 800Ds that have the Battlefield 3 guy etched onto them?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soldier1969*


Something I made tonight pretty simple with adhesive printer paper but it came out decent for my Phantom case cover...











Awshum!


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


Some new Photos . Just finished all the fan controller LEDs and some other small stuff.





































---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.610470,-70.649445


Looks bad ass!


----------



## Pikoy

the white leds look sick !


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89;15360686*
> How was that switching of leds I really want to switch mine to green.


be very ,very careful changing the Leds i had to have someone come over and help me and i can solder very good.The board is very delicate and the rings you attach to on the board fall right off the traces.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen;15368171*
> be very ,very careful changing the Leds i had to have someone come over and help me and i can solder very good.The board is very delicate and the rings you attach to on the board fall right off the traces.


wanna try this too


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boris11;12483062*
> Hello,
> 
> First time posting.. saw this thread so figured I'd register and show my case
> 
> I got sick of the gloss black look so I went ahead and redid the case in matte black, came out great if I say so myself
> 
> Next project is replacing all LEDs with white and adding white cathodes. Going for a black and white theme.
> 
> Thanks, enjoy!


I'm thinking about doing this to the one I get if I decide to keep it (won it in a giveaway). I wanted the white one but they're impossible to keep clean, but don't like how the black on this case looks..figured I could do something like this to it. Thanks for the pics, now I know what it would look like


----------



## andjustic3forall

Hello everyone!
Just picked up my first phantom case 2 days ago and I love it. This thread is great, you all have great looking mods! Looking forward to modding out this case when I get the cash. High fives to all phantom users here!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andjustic3forall;15369272*
> Hello everyone!
> Just picked up my first phantom case 2 days ago and I love it. This thread is great, you all have great looking mods! Looking forward to modding out this case when I get the cash. High fives to all phantom users here!


high five yeah man its just a great case careful on the things you put it would tend to get real heavy :S


----------



## mybadomen

Grats to you 2 that just got new Phantoms and welcome to the club.


----------



## intelman

Not sure if its already been said, but there are a lot of pages here and I couldn't find it haha.

Are the people mounting fans and rads in the bottom drilling new holes?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman;15381160*
> Not sure if its already been said, but there are a lot of pages here and I couldn't find it haha.
> 
> Are the people mounting fans and rads in the bottom drilling new holes?


what i found when looking into the case is that you can configure it around by putting 4 fans and doing a push pull method and the dual rad on the bottom would hold nicely that is what i am going through now


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelman*


Not sure if its already been said, but there are a lot of pages here and I couldn't find it haha.

Are the people mounting fans and rads in the bottom drilling new holes?


I didn't. I originally had one screw holding it. But I have since took it out. The rad and 4 fans are just sitting there. My case never moves so its fine. Might not be pro style but its easier when I need to drain my loop.

Thats what sucks about having a rad on the floor. Draining the loop is a b.


----------



## intelman

Yeah I'm not looking forward to the maintenance of a loop, but I'm going for my first full watercooling setup after Christmas and was planning on a 240 rad with push/pull in that bottom spot. I'll prob do what you did and just sit in in there


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelman*


Yeah I'm not looking forward to the maintenance of a loop, but I'm going for my first full watercooling setup after Christmas and was planning on a 240 rad with push/pull in that bottom spot. I'll prob do what you did and just sit in in there










Once you get it set up the maintenance is few and far between. But for me I was swapping cards and adding stuff when I first set it up, so I had to drain it 3 or 4 times. Now its done and I don't plan to mess with it.

Personally I would highly recommend putting the rad in the top of the case if you only plan to use one. When its on the bottom you can't put a drain at the lowest point. As the rad is the lowest point. Also I think the rad can get more airflow in the top weather you do intake our exhaust.

Thats just my .02 after doing it in this case.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Just got the parts that I ordered

A little sneak peak


----------



## Pikoy

^noice keep it coming bro


----------



## iOverclock

Quick question, can I mount the H100's rad at the top of the case, with Push configuration as well as keeping the top 200mm fans?


----------



## Pikoy

yeah there is a way you can use 2 long screws and just not use a bracket and can still fit it nicely have to double check with your mobo's heat sink though i looked into mine it cannot be done


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iOverclock*


Quick question, can I mount the H100's rad at the top of the case, with Push configuration as well as keeping the top 200mm fans?


You mean like this? Or with the 2 pull 120mm?


----------



## chinesethunda

why not try it at the top? might get more airflow


----------



## iOverclock

Yes imh073p, exactly like that.









Thank you, looks like I've found out which case I'm getting next week!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelman*


Yeah I'm not looking forward to the maintenance of a loop, but I'm going for my first full watercooling setup after Christmas and was planning on a 240 rad with push/pull in that bottom spot. I'll prob do what you did and just sit in in there










Mine too is just sitting there and it works out fine.


----------



## imh073p

I had to bend the brackets that come with the case abit to clear my ram heatsinks but it still turned to be an easy fix, great case for the H100.


----------



## LPRaver89

That vengeance ram looks like it is going to go great with everything.


----------



## 12Cores

Add me to the list, thx.


----------



## k.3nny

REPORTING IN!!!!

i am the first one in the Benelux for sure







!


----------



## lightsout

He got one huh. Gotta make it a breast cancer rig. With some ribbons and make it a folder.


----------



## k.3nny

Nope, Gonna mod it like an maniac







!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


Nope, Gonna mod it like an maniac







!


i hate you. plus, I had the first pink phantom.


----------



## k.3nny

i mean the benelux









Belgium, netherlands, luxembourgh


----------



## DanielMysterio

Build progress video is up









I know its not the best, but I hope you still like it













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNLGZmTHbTM[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Rowey

Stock cooler, why?


----------



## DanielMysterio

I know its ashame, but I will watercool it in one month or two or earlier


----------



## AMC

Good video. Will help those first time building too.


----------



## Pikoy

keep it up bro dieing to see the modification you will do on the case


----------



## esproductions

Just a reminder, tomorrow is the last day for the Best Modded Phantom contest and the T-Shirt Giveaway Contest! Check the front page for details


----------



## num1son

Hey are you getting the submissions? The contest post still only has the one entry...?


----------



## chinesethunda

my phaantom is now done with mods. pix will ensue when i get my 2 gtx460s on monday


----------



## 12Cores

Some better pics of my new NZXT Phantom.


----------



## lightsout

NIce, an OCZ water block huh. I didn't even know they made any. Is your ram like highly oc'd or something? You probably don't really need that fan on it. Your gear of course, its just kind of an eye sore.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15407272*
> NIce, an OCZ water block huh. I didn't even know they made any. Is your ram like highly oc'd or something? You probably don't really need that fan on it. Your gear of course, its just kind of an eye sore.


I increased the voltage on my ram from 1.5v to 1.65v to be safe I put a fan on the sticks.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores;15407673*
> I increased the voltage on my ram from 1.5v to 1.65v to be safe I put a fan on the sticks.


I see, what kind of speed are you getting out of it and what were they at default?


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15407689*
> I see, what kind of speed are you getting out of it and what were they at default?


They are actually underclocked from 1600 to 1525. But my motherboard is weird whenever I overclock the the NB it seems to be more stable with more volts running to the ram. NB is currently at 2600 which gives me a few more fps. I cannot get my ram over 1600 stable with this build, the board was an open box from Newegg I have had all kinds of issues with it, but with the latest BIOS its been performing pretty well.


----------



## k.3nny

anyone done the 2x 360rads in a phantom?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;15408040*
> anyone done the 2x 360rads in a phantom?


Oooh I've been thinking along the same lines. Got a plan yet? I do!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15408619*
> Oooh I've been thinking along the same lines. Got a plan yet? I do!


Lets hear it







I've been thinking about it too but I think you would need to ditch the 5.25 bay.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Thanks for all the great replies

If I put a 360 rad on top with 5 fan in push pull configuration, which Airflow is better?


----------



## lightsout

I pick #1. You want to intake outside air into the rad. Are you cooling your gpus too? I took the fans on my door off, once you WC everything airflow doesn't really matter as much.


----------



## k.3nny

1 360 @ top, and 1 360 in the front







!

Like This:









And This:









Would be perfect







!

U can even instal fancontrollers etc, because of the spacing front/back of rad.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;15409511*
> 1 360 @ top, and 1 360 in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Like This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> U can even instal fancontrollers etc, because of the spacing front/back of rad.


Exactly! It's a race to do it first now! lol I've been thinking of doing it for a while now. Drew it out at work last week. I was going to try to get it done for the contest but I couldn't get it done in time. The only thing I'm wondering about it how to mount my HDDs? In the bays obviously, but I'm not sure exactly how to go about doing it.


----------



## DanielMysterio

@lightsout

at first I'll still be aircooling the GPU, because WC will just evaporate you money .

What is a better fan in the front, a 120mm fan or a 140mm?


----------



## num1son

Go with number two until you water cool. It's just a little bit cooler that way. Either will work. The highest rpm you can handle (noise) the better.


----------



## lightsout

Yah thats what I was thinking, looks pretty sick. I'm thinking for me 120mmx5 rads is fine for 2 blocks.

I have been considering swapping out my rs240 for an rx. An rx360 in the top would be sick.


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15409776*
> @lightsout
> 
> at first I'll still be aircooling the GPU, because WC will just evaporate you money .
> 
> What is a better fan in the front, a 120mm fan or a 140mm?


Hi DanielMysterio,

A 140 in the front is the way to go. You will get much more airflow at the same rpm.

You can mod the HD cage to allow more airflow into your case. I did this prior to putting a RX240 in the bottom.

My favorite thing about my rig is watercooling the video cards. Those fans drove me nuts. Now the case is rather quiet. I found that even benchmarking the CPU above 5.1 GHz does produce much heat. Playing BC2, my case pours the heat out. But, it remains a heck of a lot more quiet.

Cheers,

MajorHeadTrauma


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Exactly! It's a race to do it first now! lol I've been thinking of doing it for a while now. Drew it out at work last week. I was going to try to get it done for the contest but I couldn't get it done in time. The only thing I'm wondering about it how to mount my HDDs? In the bays obviously, but I'm not sure exactly how to go about doing it.


I have done it, Monday/teusday is my second 360 rad in









Keep an eye on my pink phantom mod


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yah thats what I was thinking, looks pretty sick. I'm thinking for me 120mmx5 rads is fine for 2 blocks.

I have been considering swapping out my rs240 for an rx. An rx360 in the top would be sick.


Yeah I may have just thought myself out of doing it too. It's really coming into gaming season and I kinda just want to play. Don't really want another extended down time. Might just enjoy what I have. It's not like I need more cooling, it's just that modder's itch you know?

Also just discovered definitely that one of my drives is bad. So gonna have to fix that issue before buying another rad.

I would definitely do that swap though.

Can you do an RX360 in the top? I was pretty sure you could only do it with 2 fans.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


I have done it, Monday/teusday is my second 360 rad in









Keep an eye on my pink phantom mod










Ahh well there you go! Thanks for making me feel like I don't have to do it! Got a new build log? I really want to see that.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Yeah I may have just thought myself out of doing it too. It's really coming into gaming season and I kinda just want to play. Don't really want another extended down time. Might just enjoy what I have. It's not like I need more cooling, it's just that modder's itch you know?

Also just discovered definitely that one of my drives is bad. So gonna have to fix that issue before buying another rad.

I would definitely do that swap though.

Can you do an RX360 in the top? I was pretty sure you could only do it with 2 fans.


I feel the same way, I've had enough down time. Bummer one of your drives is going. They are way up in price right now because of some flooding in asia.

I don't think you cold do an rx360 in the top but it would be sweet. Like you said it would have only 2 fans without losing the front panel connectors.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Ahh well there you go! Thanks for making me feel like I don't have to do it! Got a new build log? I really want to see that.


Look @ worklogs









EDIT:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...0m-k-3nny.html

PS, i had an rx360 remember









3 fans ontop


----------



## lightsout

Ok well you don't count dude, your like a pro


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Ok well you don't count dude, your like a pro










lol exactly! You can only have three if you loose your usb and audio headers. Most ppl aren't capable or want to do that mod.

I see that drives are up too. O'well going to good ol' best buy in a minute. Sick of having my drive quit when I'm in the middle of stuff.


----------



## k.3nny

Hey guys, its like we are in the 21st century







!

Bye ODD's and FDD'd

1x revodrive/SSD is enough. and a external dvd player for like 30 bucks


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


Hey guys, its like we are in the 21st century







!

Bye ODD's and FDD'd

1x revodrive/SSD is enough. and a external dvd player for like 30 bucks


I wish! I have 120gb SSD raid0 array, but that's OS and apps only. Gotta have something for mass storage.


----------



## boontje3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


I wish! I have 120gb SSD raid0 array, but that's OS and apps only. Gotta have something for mass storage.










i also got yust a ssd and i hung it up in the back 









an yust uses this for mass storrage










also got something in mind for window mod(yust for now a decal but i would cut it out in an outher pannel from my old black phantom also the dragon on the left would be deleted )









yust need some opinions what you all think of this idea ?


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MajoHeadTrauma*


Hi DanielMysterio,

A 140 in the front is the way to go. You will get much more airflow at the same rpm.

You can mod the HD cage to allow more airflow into your case. I did this prior to putting a RX240 in the bottom.

My favorite thing about my rig is watercooling the video cards. Those fans drove me nuts. Now the case is rather quiet. I found that even benchmarking the CPU above 5.1 GHz does produce much heat. Playing BC2, my case pours the heat out. But, it remains a heck of a lot more quiet.

Cheers,

MajorHeadTrauma


If I mod the big HD cage, will I be able to still put the hard drives in?


----------



## lightsout

I still gotta have a big mechanical drive. I have a server for my media but games and stuff. I'm not runnig my games off a sata toaster. That huge thing is ugly sitting on my desk.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


O'well going to good ol' best buy in a minute. Sick of having my drive quit when I'm in the middle of stuff.


Best buy







Can't wait on one day shipping from amazon to get the drive you want?? I guess if your system is crashing thats no good. I hate (acutally I don't) buy pc hardware at best buy. TV's sure if they got a good deal.


----------



## Notleh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Stock cooler, why?


He left his fingerprints on the cpu too, heh. And no aftermarket paste.

Great video though!! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notleh*


He left his fingerprints on the cpu too, heh. And no aftermarket paste.

Great video though!! Thanks for posting this.


Fingerprints


----------



## Notleh

DanielMysterio, do you plan on overclocking this system?


----------



## ReconRunner

Damn, how do you survive without a cd drive?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I still gotta have a big mechanical drive. I have a server for my media but games and stuff. I'm not runnig my games off a sata toaster. That huge thing is ugly sitting on my desk.

Best buy







Can't wait on one day shipping from amazon to get the drive you want?? I guess if your system is crashing thats no good. I hate (acutally I don't) buy pc hardware at best buy. TV's sure if they got a good deal.


I tottally agree with you, seriouslly i HATE when **** is outside my case, even rads, but mount a ******* sata toaster on my desk, and i wont be too happy.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Damn, how do you survive without a cd drive?


Do you really ever use it? I have them on my server to rip media. But on my desktop I install windows with it, and thats about it.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I still gotta have a big mechanical drive. I have a server for my media but games and stuff. I'm not runnig my games off a sata toaster. That huge thing is ugly sitting on my desk.
Best buy







Can't wait on one day shipping from amazon to get the drive you want?? I guess if your system is crashing thats no good. I hate (acutally I don't) buy pc hardware at best buy. TV's sure if they got a good deal.


Nope!







But the good news is I picked up a 1tb WD Caviar Black for $90 out the door. Looked on newegg and they're $128.00. BB wins this time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Do you really ever use it? I have them on my server to rip media. But on my desktop I install windows with it, and thats about it.


I know I don't, that's why I don't have one installed.


----------



## Allen86

I have a question about this case, if some of you owners don't mind.

What are some of the main cons of this case?

I won one recently in a giveaway and debating whether I want to keep or sell it, it's more case than I'll ever need which is why I'm considering selling it because I never plan to do anything like watercooling or having crazy componenets. But if I can't get what it's worth, I really don't see a point of selling it either (because I may need a case in the future or just may transfer current parts to the case if i can't sell my current rig).. I don't know exactly how easy one of these would be to sell.


----------



## num1son

It would be hard to sell it anywhere but local. Shipping would be quite expensive. 
Pros-One of the best flowing cases for air cooled systems
Cons-Not easy to water cool. 
Fan controller fails sometimes, but not really a con considering it will be quickly 
replaced for free.
If you don't like cases with front panel doors well, this one may not be for you. 
But come on really...


----------



## Allen86

Yeah, I'd have to find someone local wanting one..I posted on craigslist just seeing what type of hits I'd get and someone was wanting to give me $75, which at that price, I may as well keep it you know.

My only problem with keeping the case among it being overkill (also could use the cash to buy a cheaper case and put extra money toward much needed upgrades) for me is this:










As you can see, my tower is on the left side and think it would make for the USB/audio ports to be pretty awkward to use (being they're on the top left on the case), I'd also be afraid of tripping over anything plug into them pulling it off my desk. And the door opens the opposite way, but I don't use the DVD much anyways I guess. Just seems like a case you'd have sitting on the floor or something


----------



## LPRaver89

Believe me once you have a system in it you are not tipping it off the desk. This things is heavy. That would be the only Con I could think of. It is a beast of a paper weight.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Nope!







But the good news is I picked up a 1tb WD Caviar Black for $90 out the door. Looked on newegg and they're $128.00. BB wins this time.

I know I don't, that's why I don't have one installed.


Oh wow, sounds like you scored a pretty good deal.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Oh wow, sounds like you scored a pretty good deal.










Heck yeah. They're on sale right now (website included) and I had $5 in reward zone bucks. lol


----------



## theturbofd

Ugh I want to cut out my side panel to put lexan glass soooo bad but I need the airflow for my SLI 480s :/ Anyone know any good fan controller so I can stop using the case one?


----------



## esproductions

Hey guys! Thanks for all the entries for the Best Modded Phantom contest. I'll get a vote started soon. Thanks!


----------



## chinesethunda

water cooled my case and now running 4.8ghz lol with a new 2500k woo
don't sell the case, put your rig in it. and you don't have to worry about it falling over, mine is on top of my dresser thats higher than my desk, i don't worry about it tipping at all as its heavy as hell lol


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15415029*
> Ugh I want to cut out my side panel to put lexan glass soooo bad but I need the airflow for my SLI 480s :/ Anyone know any good fan controller so I can stop using the case one?


gentle typhoon fans bro that is the only reason my rig has stayed that cold because of those beauties
















1800 rpm doesn't get better than that


----------



## DanielMysterio

@Notleh @lightsout

I saw it also, but they where already on it when I unboxed it. Anyway I will be "soon" upgrading to a WC loop and then I am gonna Overclock it.


----------



## Inpulze

hey guys build is almost done what yas think?


----------



## chinesethunda

so jelly of your sli 580s..... sick pipes too


----------



## dj3

i have a Phamtom laying around that i used for almost a year, did a few mods such as the mesh side window etc, if i was to give it away/sell it to you guys, what mods would you like to see done? would be kind of a project.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Does anybody know how I can colour the mesh from the Case? Do I have to remove the black colour and make a layer of white colour and then red colour and then clear coat?


----------



## k.3nny

Ive done it









Get the mesh apart from the plastic (careful with the tabs!)

sand it with P800/1000.
Primer it then apply color









PS, Read instructions on Rattlecan for painting advise, (time/elapse of layers)


----------



## DanielMysterio

Oh forgot to ask if you could add me to the club to


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inpulze;15417852*
> hey guys build is almost done what yas think?


Inpulze, what is on the back wall? Is that white leather you stitched in? Like the look over the HDD and psu, but not sure what to make of behind the mobo tbh...some sort of sound proofing? Makes me think of an episode of "Pimp my Ride". ;-)

Can you post a close-up of the embossed part over the HDD cage?

Love the chrome pipes; those are pro.







:


----------



## ThePandaman

Just got the White/red beauty a couple of days ago. Love it








Already cutting and modding









http://imageshack.us/f/15/img0754wx.jpg/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15419712*
> Inpulze, what is on the back wall? Is that white leather you stitched in? Like the look over the HDD and psu, but not sure what to make of behind the mobo tbh...some sort of sound proofing? Makes me think of an episode of "Pimp my Ride". ;-)
> 
> Can you post a close-up of the embossed part over the HDD cage?
> 
> Love the chrome pipes; those are pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Pimp my ride lol, reminded me of some fancy night club with the white leather.

What are the pipes made of, I think this is the same build where people were warning of corrosion with those pipes mixed with copper.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inpulze;15417852*
> hey guys build is almost done what yas think?


Looks very well finished tbh. I like it! Is it a Rasa kit with aluminum piping?


----------



## joeyxl

by removing the mesh, adding plexiglass with some epoxy is all that is required? or does it require more steps?
Send fromy P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## DanielMysterio

Ok an small "update" on future Windowmod. I found a European reseller, that sells red and many different U shape molding. I sketched 3 windowmod I'd like to make







. The first one is pretty simple










the other two require, that I have to move little ezio a bit to the right







. I think thoose are pretty unique, I hope



























Which one would you guys take?


----------



## num1son

I like the last one!


----------



## Kaged

Last one for sure


----------



## joeyxl

this is exactly what i want to do, except the first one is what im aming for, meaning taking the mesh off, then putting the plexiglass. how to you plan to attach the plexi?


----------



## lightsout

The third one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl;15422542*
> this is exactly what i want to do, except the first one is what im aming for, meaning taking the mesh off, then putting the plexiglass. how to you plan to attach the plexi?


Strong double sided tape.

You cant just take out the mesh though you need to cut the case to get the lines straight.


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15422693*
> The third one!
> 
> Strong double sided tape.
> 
> You cant just take out the mesh though you need to cut the case to get the lines straight.


oh ok thanks, and cut the case how?...i was going to use the guides the mesh has, unless im missing something here?


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Which one would you guys take?[/QUOTE said:


> Last one.


----------



## k.3nny

2nd,

No psu insight = cleaner!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl;15422860*
> oh ok thanks, and cut the case how?...i was going to use the guides the mesh has, unless im missing something here?


With a dremel. Take your door off you can see what it would look like if you just took out the mesh. Are you going to have a circle window? You need to cut all around where the mesh sits. Maybe I'm explaining it weird but if you look at it you can see what I mean. You can't just take off the mesh and add some plexi. It would look totally lame.


----------



## DanielMysterio

@joeyxl
I will use a epoxy glue, but a pain to get of. I you would like it leakproof go with 2 component epoxy. I am using a jigsaw to cut the hole. I'll have pics on how to get straight cuts, if it goes right 

@all
Thx for all responses. I will try to align the window until to the end of the PSU, so you can not see any cable.

As soon as I get the molding I'm gonna cut the case . Plexi is already cut but looks at the edges, gonna have to buy new one :-(


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;15423131*
> 2nd,
> 
> No psu insight = cleaner!


would agree with this its much cleaner


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15423222*
> @joeyxl
> I will use a epoxy glue, but a pain to get of. I you would like it leakproof go with 2 component epoxy. I am using a jigsaw to cut the hole. I'll have pics on how to get straight cuts, if it goes right
> 
> @all
> Thx for all responses. I will try to align the window until to the end of the PSU, so you can not see any cable.
> 
> As soon as I get the molding I'm gonna cut the case . Plexi is already cut but looks at the edges, gonna have to buy new one :-(


The plexi edges should matter as long as you don't see it from the front right?


----------



## DanielMysterio

I cutted the plexi 2 days ago, with the first mod in mind. But then I tought it was somehow "lame", because "many" people have it . Then I saw a car today, that looked strange so I cam up with two new ideas


----------



## Inpulze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15419712*
> Inpulze, what is on the back wall? Is that white leather you stitched in? Like the look over the HDD and psu, but not sure what to make of behind the mobo tbh...some sort of sound proofing? Makes me think of an episode of "Pimp my Ride". ;-)
> 
> Can you post a close-up of the embossed part over the HDD cage?
> 
> Love the chrome pipes; those are pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Hehe pimp my pc!! Yea white leather I work at a motor trimmers







make life easy, yea pipes are aluminum but spoke to alot of peps long as I use anti corrosion which I have I should be fine!!


----------



## chinesethunda

what would you use to cut the plexi should you want to add a fan to a window mod?


----------



## esproductions

*BEST MODDED PHANTOM VOTING*

Hey guys, voting for the Best Modded Phantom contest has started!

I opened the voting to the rest of OCN as well and the thread is located here:

*Best Modded Phantom VOTING THREAD*

Good luck everyone and thanks for participating!


----------



## golfergolfer

Well have a phantom coming and i was just wondering has anyone here painted there trim blue? White phantom with blue trim and blue water cooling, fans, etc inside could look nice??? If anyone has pics would be nice


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15423222*
> @joeyxl
> I will use a epoxy glue, but a pain to get of. I you would like it leakproof go with 2 component epoxy. I am using a jigsaw to cut the hole. I'll have pics on how to get straight cuts, if it goes right
> 
> @all
> Thx for all responses. I will try to align the window until to the end of the PSU, so you can not see any cable.
> 
> As soon as I get the molding I'm gonna cut the case . Plexi is already cut but looks at the edges, gonna have to buy new one :-(


thanks, ill wait to see what you did, as i dont have a dremel but own a jigsaw

Send fromy P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl;15429030*
> thanks, ill wait to see what you did, as i dont have a dremel but own a jigsaw
> 
> Send fromy P-509 using tapatalk


Oh your stylin then, you need to get a metal cutting blade. num1son posted a general window modding guide video. Wasn't for the phantom but it would help a lot to check out, not sure where it is but maybe he'll see this and post it.


----------



## DanielMysterio

How can I take the small mesh out without snapping the lashes of. If I bend a lash it just snaps of :-(. The Big one wasnt a problem.


----------



## lightsout

Be very careful? I had the same issue on my scout. Removed the mesh once to clean the filters and they were all breaking.

But if you plan to cut the case then it shouldn't matter cause the mesh won't go in anymore anyways.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Oh your stylin then, you need to get a metal cutting blade. num1son posted a general window modding guide video. Wasn't for the phantom but it would help a lot to check out, not sure where it is but maybe he'll see this and post it.


Here is a guide I did which includes that video:
Window mod.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


How can I take the small mesh out without snapping the lashes of. If I bend a lash it just snaps of :-(. The Big one wasnt a problem.


I think if you use a hair dryer on them to make them ply-able they will bend without snapping.


----------



## chinesethunda

I just pried them open and none of them snapped.

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## esproductions

I know it's not a Phantom, just something on the side I've been working on for our team.


----------



## num1son

I like the case, fairly clean install as well!


----------



## Notleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15435291*
> I know it's not a Phantom, just something on the side I've been working on for our team.


thread violation!! ;-)


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notleh;15436447*
> thread violation!! ;-)


hahahahahaha slow day huh ? hehehehe its even getting boring here i am just waiting for someone to post in this thread hahaha i am almost done with the mod I am having it done through my buddy's shop since i do not really have the time these days :S i might pop in to the shop tomorrow and check it out might take some pics of it


----------



## DanielMysterio

Finally got the mod done. It made fun . I am pretty d**n happy about it. Looks better then I imagined . Waiting for the molding to arrive this week







.



















The small mesh under de windows is really troublesome to take out :-(, even with a hairdryer.
But painting thoose three already . In the Picture it looks kinda orange, but its red.










More pictures and how I made the Windows in the Build Log


----------



## Pikoy

looks sick bro keep it up bro


----------



## BlackPhantomBF3Computer

Quick question....Would the side 200MM fan fit with the Ultra Carbon X5 Multi-Socket CPU Cooler installed. I'm looking inside and it seems like the side fan won't fit but there's no way to know until i get it. Just wanted to ask if anyone has this monster CPU cooler and also has the side fan installed! Thank in advance!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackPhantomBF3Computer;15438341*
> Quick question....Would the side 200MM fan fit with the Ultra Carbon X5 Multi-Socket CPU Cooler installed. I'm looking inside and it seems like the side fan won't fit but there's no way to know until i get it. Just wanted to ask if anyone has this monster CPU cooler and also has the side fan installed! Thank in advance!


looking at the specs, nope. too big.


----------



## BlackPhantomBF3Computer

Aww too bad :/. Well thank you! Now i know not to get 2 200mm







. Guess I'm gonna have to stick with the top 200mm and the front 140mm.


----------



## stratmaster458

So I'm about ready to do the window mod by cutting ou the larger trapezoid on the main door of the case. What is the best way to do this? I have cut fan holes in another car with a dremel and I was not pleased with the results, since my Phantom was a rather expensive case (great investment







) I would like to take care and cut the hole the best most cleanest way possible, what do you folks suggest?

On another topic has anyone put a 5 in 3 5.25 hard drive backplane in their phantom? I am looking to do so next summer if the funds can be found for it. I would like to have a RAID setup going with a decent RAID card the can be mounted in either Windows 7 or Linux.

I would also like to know where I can get U-channel or moulding for the sharp edge that will result in cutting the window.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458;15445291*
> So I'm about ready to do the window mod by cutting ou the larger trapezoid on the main door of the case. What is the best way to do this? I have cut fan holes in another car with a dremel and I was not pleased with the results, since my Phantom was a rather expensive case (great investment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I would like to take care and cut the hole the best most cleanest way possible, what do you folks suggest?
> 
> On another topic has anyone put a 5 in 3 5.25 hard drive backplane in their phantom? I am looking to do so next summer if the funds can be found for it. I would like to have a RAID setup going with a decent RAID card the can be mounted in either Windows 7 or Linux.
> 
> I would also like to know where I can get U-channel or moulding for the sharp edge that will result in cutting the window.


See here.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Just ordered my whit phantom with a extra 200m and 140mm fans. What im looking to ask is does anyone know if this fan will fit on the side.

http://www.ebuyer.com/205468-coolermaster-megaflow-200mm-transprent-blue-led-silent-fan-700rpm-r4-lus-07ab-gp

Thanks in advance,
Stu


----------



## chinesethunda

nope, its too big


----------



## ThePandaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15422214*
> Ok an small "update" on future Windowmod. I found a European reseller, that sells red and many different U shape molding.


Link please! Looking for red u-molding myself


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15448662*
> nope, its too big


darnit... anyone know of any guide on how to mod it so it will take fans other than the fn200?


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman;15450445*
> Link please! Looking for red u-molding myself


For USA
http://www.brandsport.com/ptrm-1150-88-05.html

For Europe, you can ask him if he can send it outside of Germany
http://www.ebay.ch/itm/350452466321?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ch%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm570%26_nkw%3D350452466321%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## ThePandaman

Thank you, looks a bit big though. Think it'll be able to grab the metal properly?


----------



## DanielMysterio

the secon one is just the right size. With the first one I'm not to sure.


----------



## k.3nny

haha!


----------



## dont-have-a-cow

Hey guys, I'm a bit curious about the fan setup in this case.

How do the intake ones perform (excluding the 200mm side one)? It seems like the two 120s would just blow air straight through without really doing much for the other components... Also the optional 140mm for the front seems like it wouldn't be able to do too much as there is such a thick grille behind it..

Thanks in advance for anyone able to clear that up for me


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus;15450480*
> darnit... anyone know of any guide on how to mod it so it will take fans other than the fn200?


where is the 200mm going to fit on the side? if your going to use it on the side try using a double sided tape to mount it to the side. use this tape: 3M Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010

its very strong. hope it helps


----------



## Pikoy

wooooooooooooot was able to fit a triple rad on top with the two 200mm fans still no need for push pull since there are two massive fans pushing out air hahaha and the dual rad is on the bottom made a rendition to the drive bays using the small one and sleeves are on







just have to check the rest of the other stuff and good to go maybe 1 week more will post pics on the finished project


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15459445*
> wooooooooooooot was able to fit a triple rad on top with the two 200mm fans still no need for push pull since there are two massive fans pushing out air hahaha and the dual rad is on the bottom made a rendition to the drive bays using the small one and sleeves are on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just have to check the rest of the other stuff and good to go maybe 1 week more will post pics on the finished project


pics?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


pics?


not yet though hahaha its still a Frankenstein haha will update you guys soon just been too hectic with work and sleep god i love night shifts hahaha


----------



## DanielMysterio

I am a little confused now









I just wanted to order my Watercoolingparts and then I noticed that my Burbs and Tubing and Valve where mixed up







. But now I got it relisted again








Will this work?

Masterkleer tubing PVC 19/13mm (1/2"ID)
EK Water Blocks EK-PSC 19/13mm AnschraubtÃ¼lle G1/4 (ID 1/2" OD 3/4") - E-Nickel
Koolance 16/13mm valve G1/4 (ID 1/2" OD 5/8")


----------



## lightsout

The first two parts say this
(ID 1/2" OD 3/4")

But the valve says this
(ID 1/2" OD 5/8")

They should all be the same when using compressions.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15463659*
> I am a little confused now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to order my Watercoolingparts and then I noticed that my Burbs and Tubing and Valve where mixed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But now I got it relisted again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this work?
> 
> Masterkleer tubing PVC 19/13mm (1/2"ID)
> EK Water Blocks EK-PSC 19/13mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 (ID 1/2" OD 3/4") - E-Nickel
> Koolance 16/13mm valve G1/4 (ID 1/2" OD 5/8")


the ek valves will work for sure but i dnt know about the koolance ones never tried them i used bitpower since they are more universal ek is a bit pricey :O


----------



## DanielMysterio

The EK is only about 1$ more expensive then the other ones. Schould I get theese than the other Koolance and get 2 more burbs for it?


----------



## Pikoy

that is a bit better than the other one since you will be sure that it would fit nicely with the ek one try also looking for the bitpower that is what I am using they are also good

they should fit nicely since they have the same size i just fixed the language it was in german hahahaha but its never to bad to be safe


----------



## ReconRunner

KAGED!!! Congrats on the NZXT wall post!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Do you have a Link?


----------



## chinesethunda

so... my drain valve T thingy doesn't have the fasteners on the tubing, it's not leaking but should I get some anyways to be safe? if so where or what should I get? I only need like 3 lol


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15464622*
> KAGED!!! Congrats on the NZXT wall post!


Thanks







, I didn't even see that until you said something.


----------



## lightsout

What type of T did you get? One with metal barbs or the plastic one?

If plastic I had to boil the tube to get it on so no worries there. If metal barbs I personally like clamps on them regardless if its 7/16" tube. Lots of people just use tiny zip ties or you can use hose clamps from your local hardware store. Or of course any of the watercooling stores where you bought your other stuff.


----------



## BlackPhantomBF3Computer

Does anyone have a XFX 6850+a XFX 6870 crossfire in their phantom case?? I was thinking about getting a 6870 to go along with my 6850 and i was curious to see if anyone can post a couple of pictures of what that would look like! It would be even better if the 6870 card was the dual fan one







Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## joeyxl

so im going to go ahead, and buy the thin clear plexiglas I've seen the other case modders have used. i saw different thicknesses. anything someone can recommend?

Send fromy P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;14660171*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me. And on the box, it actually lists 2x USB 2.0 ports. So, this is pretty much a surprise.


OMG is that a USB 3.0 port on that Phantom? when did they add that? Or is it a mod? I got mine in mid august, i want this feature.


----------



## k.3nny

its only with the brand new ones


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;15471779*
> its only with the brand new ones


and only in europe.
least thats what ive been tol by nzxt


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;15472697*
> and only in europe.
> least thats what ive been tol by nzxt


super sad face =(


----------



## Pikoy

i know man


----------



## stratmaster458

I just realized that this USB 3.0 panel may not even be compatible with my motherboard or perhaps many other motherboards. Does any here know how it connects and whether or not my motherboard can support it?


----------



## k.3nny

Your motherboard need usb3.0 to support this









Dont have usb3.0? no parteh!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Darn it, I think I just ruined the sidepanel







. When I was trying to glue the windows in place, the clue spilled a bit on the paper towel and then on the front of the panel







. I hope there will be no resedue.

But finally ordered all WC parts







and the T-drain getting it of ebay


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15476330*
> Darn it, I think I just ruined the sidepanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I was trying to glue the windows in place, the clue spilled a bit on the paper towel and then on the front of the panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope there will be no resedue.
> 
> But finally ordered all WC parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the T-drain getting it of ebay


ouch hope you fix it up nice bro hate to see that beautiful case to go to waste :S


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;15474152*
> Your motherboard need usb3.0 to support this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have usb3.0? no parteh!


My motherboard has USB 3.0 I am just unsure whether or not this front panel needs to connect to an internal USB header or one of the USB 3.0 ports on the back


----------



## joeyxl

so i will be posting another build, my gf is going for the pink case

Send fromy P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joeyxl*


so i will be posting another build, my gf is going for the pink case

Send fromy P-509 using tapatalk


dude thats sick, my gf is getting my less than 1 year old NZXT Gamma, we are gonna put purple UV fans in it, hopefully she will be rocking an i5 2500K lolz


----------



## k.3nny




----------



## Pikoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*












nice lights bro

man my water pump got busted so i need to get a new one


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pikoy*


nice lights bro

man my water pump got busted so i need to get a new one










What do you mean got busted? I got a rasa for sale.


----------



## Pikoy

hehehe the rasa one got busted ages ago i dnt know my buddy told me i am really lucky with water pumps this is the second one that got busted hahaha now for the 3rd :S


----------



## lightsout

It just stopped working? Bummer

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nekym78




----------



## k.3nny

Awesome







!!!!

Bitspower FTW! +rep for the idea!!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15487008*
> It just stopped working? Bummer
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


yeah still finding out the root of the problem i am sure its not under power since my PSU is 1200 w hahahahaha


----------



## nekym78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;15487216*
> awesome :d!!!!
> 
> Bitspower ftw! +rep for the idea!!


:d


----------



## stratmaster458

I sent NZXT an email about the 3.0 USB on the top and they are gonna send me a replacement part so I can have USB 3.0 !

If it turns out my mobo doesn't have a spare internal header (it has two USB 3.0 ports on the back) is there a 4x PCIe card that has internal USB 3.0 headers on it?


----------



## Pikoy

nice move there bro but i would not bother that much that now since 3.0 flash drives are not yet so rampant


----------



## BeardedJesus

Finally got my case and it was totally worth the wait


----------



## chinesethunda

my case is so messy right now lol


----------



## [email protected]

That's what we used to build our white showcase system for the release of the Apogee HD:


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15492998*
> That's what we used to build our white showcase system for the release of the Apogee HD:


Thats a sweet setup, love the white liquid.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks.. spent a lot of time working on this myself!


----------



## brandondiep

Any Ideas on cooling a gtx 480 with stock cooler other than an aftermarket/water. Added an extra 140mm to front and 200mm on top. Got a nh d-14 so a 200mm fan will not fit but I was thinking about getting a scythe slim fan to get on the side. Would that help at all? Maybe a pci fan blowing air onto the card?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandondiep;15494419*
> Any Ideas on cooling a gtx 480 with stock cooler other than an aftermarket/water. Added an extra 140mm to front and 200mm on top. Got a nh d-14 so a 200mm fan will not fit but I was thinking about getting a scythe slim fan to get on the side. Would that help at all? Maybe a pci fan blowing air onto the card?


PCI fans work pretty good. They don't look very cool but if you can get it blowing air on the back of the pcb it should help.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


That's what we used to build our white showcase system for the release of the Apogee HD:











Yeah that looks really clean!


----------



## stratmaster458

I'm not sure if this has been done but someone in this club who uses only air cooling with this case should make a chart showing different fan combinations and how the airflow works.

On another note what is the best fan setup for this case? I am running air until I have some cash to buy water-cooling gear.


----------



## theturbofd

I agree I would like to see the best combo as well


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*












haha, buying the case friday, i love this case man! my girlfriend saw my case (Red) and thought if it came in pink she would buy it. go on the interwebs and searched it, saw it in pink. probably going to post the build log late november!


----------



## chinesethunda

looks awesome


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl;15506070*
> haha, buying the case friday, i love this case man! my girlfriend saw my case (Red) and thought if it came in pink she would buy it. go on the interwebs and searched it, saw it in pink. probably going to post the build log late november!


I love Phantom







! I dont care its pink, i love the meaning of the case why its build









Congrats with ur pink one







!


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;15507322*
> I love Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I dont care its pink, i love the meaning of the case why its build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats with ur pink one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


haha i'm tons excitied

Sent from my P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## Pikoy

nice guys wanna see how the pink phantom looks like fully modded and with water cooling i am still working on my white one it takes a week to get a water pump


----------



## k.3nny

My 3rd waterblock arrived!

PS, I am going to fReaking dreamhack in Zweden! WOOT!


----------



## genji

I want in! My new build is coming from Newegg today, it's out for transit! Also, what a better way to ring in Halloween, then with my Special Edition NXZT Phantom Black and Orange case! Woooooo! I can't wait until it gets here!!!

*See signature Rig, for build I am doing today!*


----------



## DanielMysterio

Window Mod is done for extra detail use my build log

I don't know why the red looks orange, but will try to get different lighting condition next time.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15518959*
> Window Mod is done for extra detail use my build log
> 
> I don't know why the red looks orange, but will try to get different lighting condition next time.


Looks really good!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15518959*
> Window Mod is done for extra detail use my build log
> 
> I don't know why the red looks orange, but will try to get different lighting condition next time.


PLUS REP it looks awesome try using white bright lights when you take pictures warm or yellow lights tend to bend some of the colors that is what i noticed.


----------



## k.3nny

Looks good!







!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Thx for the reply. I will finally get my Graphicscard on Wednesday, since tomorow is a holiday here in Switzerland.


----------



## Pikoy

yeah same problem here cannot order any water pump since its holiday here in the philippines :S 31 1 and 2 wow :O


----------



## ThePandaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15518959*


Looks like the u-channel fits perfectly. Very good job.







I'm guessing that is ''hellrot'', confirmation would be appreciated


----------



## lightsout

@DanielMysterio

Looks great nice theme!


----------



## DanielMysterio

yes that the lighter one. Its fits perfectly but still had to glue it in place, doesnt really stay in place. Maybe next time I'm gonna get the darker one if I decide to do one again.


----------



## esproductions

You a Rey Mysterio fan? Lol


----------



## DanielMysterio

Yes but the past 2 years I didnt watch wrestling anymore


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Large CPU Coolers that will NOT fit with NZXT 200mm fan installed:
Corsair H70 with rear mounted radiator
*Silver Arrow*
Hyper 212+
Thermaltake FRIO OCK
Megahalems (will fit with Xigmatek 200mm fan though)


a question: does that mean that the Silver Arrow won't fit in the NZXT generally? or only when the 200mm fan is installed? is it installed by default? if not, i don't mind since i wouldn't mod my Phantom anyway o_o


----------



## Pikoy

that is with the 200 mm fan on the side.


----------



## r3d33m3r

so no problem when i get the silver arrow together with my unchanged phantom?=)


----------



## Pikoy

if you didnt put any 200 mm on the side i think it should fit double check on the measurements though


----------



## Retell

The Phantom clearance is 150mm with the side 200mm fan while the Silver Arrow is 160mm tall. The side fan would not be able to be installed while using the Silver Arrow.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Did somebody in Europe already ordered a usb 3.0 front header?


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Window Mod is done for extra detail use my build log

I don't know why the red looks orange, but will try to get different lighting condition next time.



























How large of a piece of acrylic did you need to make that window?


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Did somebody in Europe already ordered a usb 3.0 front header?


I told them that I got my case right before the added it and they are sending me one in the maile for free, I live in the USA!


----------



## clickhere.exe

Finally found my receipt and emailed for replacement parts. Phill goodman


----------



## esproductions

Congratulations to *k.3nny* for winning the Best Modded Phantom Contest!

With the blessings of k.3nny, we have decided to award the winner's prize pack to the runner-up of the contest: *mybadomen* instead! I talked with k.3nny, he told me he just wanted to share his work and he didn't mind graciously giving the prize pack to the runner up. We agreed that this would be best for the community! So.. congratulations to *mybadomen* and thanks to k.3nny as well!

On behalf of the OCN Phantom Club and NZXT Corporation, I'd like to thank everyone who entered and shared their awesome builds with the public, all of them were great in their own way. You guys make this club run and inspire everyone to be unique with their own builds. Special thanks to NZXT Corporation for sponsoring this contest. _Please remember that these contests are meant to be fun, for people to share their work, if we take things too seriously and we get into arguments, we'll just not hold these contests._ I know things could've been done better, I'm new at this so I hope to run these contests smoother in the future! Thanks again everyone!

-esproductions


----------



## esproductions

*Winners of the NZXT T-Shirt Contest*

Not many people entered this contest for some reason so all of you had a pretty good chance of getting one of the 5 t-shirts!

*Rowey
yuigita
num1son
lightsout
Pikoy*

Please PM me your *shipping address, contact number, and preferred t-shirt size*! You have 72 hours to get this info to me before I choose another winner!

*ReconRunner* I found multiple entries from you so you were disqualified, please enter once next time. You were actually supposed to be one of the winners, as per the random number generator.
*mybadomen* you were also supposed to be one of the winners however you just won the Best Modded Phantom Contest which includes a t-shirt in the prize pack so I skipped you in the spirit of sharing the love









Thanks for entering y'all. Thanks to NZXT as well!


----------



## lightsout

w00t I won something. PM sent.


----------



## AMC

Congrats all!!


----------



## apav

Congrats to the winners









Hey all, I made a post here about installing a Kuhler 620 in this case:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1157024-will-antec-kuhler-620-fit-my.html#post15528437

I'm not sure how the H60 compares size wise to the H60, but does anyone know if i can install 620 with push-pull configuration (using the rear nxzt fan and the antec fan the 620 comes with) and still keep my 200mm exhaust fan on the top?

Also, the person who replied to that thread (and brought me here) said that it will not help the temps at all and mess up the airflow if I install that other intake 200mm fan. Is that true? I was planning on getting another 200mm intake(on the top next to the exhaust) and a 140mm intake next to the drive bays on the bottom front of the case...

Can anyone help me out? thanks guys!


----------



## chinesethunda

aww didn't win =(


----------



## Pikoy

woot have another shirt (won something else in a different contest) this means i dnt need to buy anymore clothes lol joke Thanks...


----------



## Rowey

My brilliant photoshop skills won me a t-shirt, yay!!! I sent you a PM es.

Sent from Opera Mini Blackberry


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Congrats to the winners.

I received my NZXT Mix Fan Controller and the 2 LED kits the other day (both awesome, thanks) but I didn't get the t-shirt


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apav*


Congrats to the winners









Hey all, I made a post here about installing a Kuhler 620 in this case:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post15528437

I'm not sure how the H60 compares size wise to the H60, but does anyone know if i can install 620 with push-pull configuration (using the rear nxzt fan and the antec fan the 620 comes with) and still keep my 200mm exhaust fan on the top?

Also, the person who replied to that thread (and brought me here) said that it will not help the temps at all and mess up the airflow if I install that other intake 200mm fan. Is that true? I was planning on getting another 200mm intake(on the top next to the exhaust) and a 140mm intake next to the drive bays on the bottom front of the case...

Can anyone help me out? thanks guys!


hello sir, and welcome to the club! i myself have the same wc setup, buy i'm using the h50. doing push pull with rear fan, and the 120mm it comes with will work. i was getting idles if 25Â° c. putting a fan there fit intake will not mess up air flow IF the fan is not set at full blast (via fan controller).

Sent from my P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


*Winners of the NZXT T-Shirt Contest*

Not many people entered this contest for some reason so all of you had a pretty good chance of getting one of the 5 t-shirts!

*Rowey
yuigita
num1son
lightsout
Pikoy*

Please PM me your *shipping address, contact number, and preferred t-shirt size*! You have 72 hours to get this info to me before I choose another winner!

*ReconRunner* I found multiple entries from you so you were disqualified, please enter once next time. You were actually supposed to be one of the winners, as per the random number generator.
*mybadomen* you were also supposed to be one of the winners however you just won the Best Modded Phantom Contest which includes a t-shirt in the prize pack so I skipped you in the spirit of sharing the love









Thanks for entering y'all. Thanks to NZXT as well!











 I totally agree.


----------



## Rowey

Congrats Omen!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Congratulations to *k.3nny* for winning the Best Modded Phantom Contest!

With the blessings of k.3nny, we have decided to award the winner's prize pack to the runner-up of the contest: *mybadomen* instead! I talked with k.3nny, he told me he just wanted to share his work and he didn't mind graciously giving the prize pack to the runner up. We agreed that this would be best for the community! So.. congratulations to *mybadomen* and thanks to k.3nny as well!

On behalf of the OCN Phantom Club and NZXT Corporation, I'd like to thank everyone who entered and shared their awesome builds with the public, all of them were great in their own way. You guys make this club run and inspire everyone to be unique with their own builds. Special thanks to NZXT Corporation for sponsoring this contest. _Please remember that these contests are meant to be fun, for people to share their work, if we take things too seriously and we get into arguments, we'll just not hold these contests._ I know things could've been done better, I'm new at this so I hope to run these contests smoother in the future! Thanks again everyone!

-esproductions











Niice







!

Congrats and have fun with the prizes!

@ entering i gave the option to give the prizes to people who realy deserves them/next in line.

Congrats with the Contest Esproductions! Glad than we could do this, Hope to see much more of the Good spirit here on Ocn.


----------



## apav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joeyxl*


hello sir, and welcome to the club! i myself have the same wc setup, buy i'm using the h50. doing push pull with rear fan, and the 120mm it comes with will work. i was getting idles if 25Â° c. putting a fan there fit intake will not mess up air flow IF the fan is not set at full blast (via fan controller).

Sent from my P-509 using tapatalk



Hmm, I don't wanna drag my watercooler around the case









Do you know much of a difference push-pull makes? I may just do 1 fan as intake. I'm not overclocking or anything, I just want my cooler to be quieter than the stock, and less bulky.


----------



## lightsout

In my experience push pull is like 1-2c. That's it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## apav

Okay, and another side question...

The Kuhler 620 fan has a 3 pin connector... my motherboard has a 4 pin header.. If I connect it there my fan will be on at 100% the entire time... Is there a way to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Emilien

Hey guys,

after reading some interesting threads I finally got myself an account









I got my Phantom about 2 months ago and since that day my system went a little mad.

First thing to happen was a burning motherboard. I had an Asus M4A89GTD Pro USB3 and well ... some fine day it started smelling really awful, the temp in BIOS was about 145Â°C and the system crashed a sec after booting. 
So I took it back to the store I bought it and got an Asus M4A88TD-V Evo, because the 89GTD wasn't available. Meh ... I hate this board









A week after changing the board, my Corsair H60 died. The pump made a nasty noise and didn't work right. Well ... got rid of that one and bought myself a nice Prolimatech Genesis.

I also bought an Asus GTX570 DCII ... which didn't work -.- So I gave it back and ordered an Evga GTX560ti FPB. 2 days ago my Evga started to make a ... well ... crackling-like noise when in 3D-mode. Didn't sound too well. So, after having ordered it about a week ago (







) I sent it back to amazon and am waiting for my money back. MEH!

It seems that me and Asus aren't getting along









Next thing to buy will be a Gainward 570 Phantom. A phantom within a phantom









I also would like to have a new motherboard and a new powersupply. 
Might go for a Gigabyte GA-990FXA and a Corsair HX650W. 
I thought about an Asus Crosshair IV ... but I guess I should not do that







Love the Gigabyte's color.

I'll post 2 pictures of the current look of my phantom ... it's ... not how I want it to be







Cablemanagement is a mess and yeah, I have no bloody GPU









Oh, the fan's will be changed in the near future. Think I might go for some Enermax Cluster.

Sorry for the long text. I hope my english isn't that bad









Gute Nacht









Edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apav*


The Kuhler 620 fan has a 3 pin connector... my motherboard has a 4 pin header.. If I connect it there my fan will be on at 100% the entire time... Is there a way to fix this? Thanks


You should be able the set the fan-speed in your BIOS. Worked with my Corsair H60-fan


----------



## k.3nny

Wow U dant have luck :|

Maybe now with GigabYte!


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apav*


Okay, and another side question...

The Kuhler 620 fan has a 3 pin connector... my motherboard has a 4 pin header.. If I connect it there my fan will be on at 100% the entire time... Is there a way to fix this?

Thanks


The only thing you can do is connect the fans to a controller or replace them with 4 pin fans. Sorry.


----------



## k.3nny

4 pins and 3 pins is exchangeble









4th pin is Rpm controlled In the bios u can adjust that, i know for sure


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny;15535442*
> 4 pins and 3 pins is exchangeble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th pin is Rpm controlled
> 
> U CAN! put 3 pin fans on 4 pin mobo contacts


Yeah but he doesnt want his fans to be full speed the whole time. Unless the fan is wired with the fourth pin for rpm you can't control it through the mobo.


----------



## Emilien

Like I said, I had the fan for my Corsair H60 (3pin) connected to my mobo and was able to set the actual fanspeed via bios


----------



## chinesethunda

you could open up the fan and solder on a 4th wire


----------



## k.3nny

i editted my post, in the time u posted









first i read i wrong, after re-read i got it


----------



## stratmaster458

Someone should post the images of the tshirts in this forum!


----------



## num1son

Lol its all good.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav;15534858*
> Okay, and another side question...
> 
> The Kuhler 620 fan has a 3 pin connector... my motherboard has a 4 pin header.. If I connect it there my fan will be on at 100% the entire time... Is there a way to fix this?
> 
> Thanks


I have plugged and controlled plenty of 3 pin fans with mobo headers.


----------



## R1VER5

Well, my crappy Arctic cooler was not cutting it. So, in went a Corsair H60 to help bring the temps down.



Certainly not anything to brag about, but I'm happy.


----------



## RonB94GT

So aftem much dislike for this case I'm starting to find myself seriously considering one.







A lot of that is due to drooling over k.3nny's awsome build. really digging the white and orange also.

A coulpe of quick questions. Whats plastic just the front and top pannel? And how well does it hold up. Seems like after a wile it would get srcarcher up and dull. The new cases can I easily use my RS240 rad in push/pull? Whats the quality of the fan controller and will my Lamptron fit behind the cover?

Thanks in advance


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15535731*
> I have plugged and controlled plenty of 3 pin fans with mobo headers.


Thanks for the help guys!

I'm not sure if you can see it here but to the bottom right of the picture there is a 3 pin header called PWR_FAN 1, could I hook it up to their to be able to adjust the fan speed in the bios?:


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


So aftem much dislike for this case I'm starting to find myself seriously considering one.







A lot of that is due to drooling over k.3nny's awsome build. really digging the white and orange also.

A coulpe of quick questions. Whats plastic just the front and top pannel? And how well does it hold up. Seems like after a wile it would get srcarcher up and dull. The new cases can I easily use my RS240 rad in push/pull? Whats the quality of the fan controller and will my Lamptron fit behind the cover?

Thanks in advance


The top and front are plastic. Mine sits on the floor and our old dog scratched up the front. It doesn't scratch that easy, so he put some effort in to make a mark. It was killing me so I went ahead and ordered a new front panel from NZXT. I think it was under $20 shipped. I will not let the old dog in my room anymore.

I have no info on the RS240 or Lamptron. No issues with my fan controller. I really like it, it looks sleek and does the job well. But I have no comparison. So, please keep that in mind.


----------



## Emilien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav;15536055*
> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> I'm not sure if you can see it here but to the bottom right of the picture there is a 3 pin header called PWR_FAN 1, could I hook it up to their to be able to adjust the fan speed in the bios?:


Yes, you can do that


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav;15536055*
> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> I'm not sure if you can see it here but to the bottom right of the picture there is a 3 pin header called PWR_FAN 1, could I hook it up to their to be able to adjust the fan speed in the bios?:


Yes and you can control the speed with the Asus software. You can set a custom fan profile if you like. I used the "chassis" spot on mine. But if you are talking about your radiator fan you want to plug that into the cpu header. And fyi not all fan headers can be controlled normally. I think its either the power or chassis not both, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5;15536070*
> The top and front are plastic. Mine sits on the floor and our old dog scratched up the front. It doesn't scratch that easy, so he put some effort in to make a mark. It was killing me so I went ahead and ordered a new front panel from NZXT. I think it was under $20 shipped. I will not let the old dog in my room anymore.
> 
> I have no info on the RS240 or Lamptron. No issues with my fan controller. I really like it, it looks sleek and does the job well. But I have no comparison. So, please keep that in mind.


Thanks. Just keep it off the floor and let the dog hangout.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15535731*
> I have plugged and controlled plenty of 3 pin fans with mobo headers.


With my h70 I wanted to control those fans with the mobo, I but could not find a way.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15536274*
> With my h70 I wanted to control those fans with the mobo, I but could not find a way.


Hmm, I did it with cooler master r4s for my case fans. Ran a splitter of the mobo header. COuld control them with the asus software.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15536420*
> Hmm, I did it with cooler master r4s for my case fans. Ran a splitter of the mobo header. COuld control them with the asus software.


Maybe it was bc I was trying to do it with BIOS on my old board?

And I forget who it was that asked, but you can definitely fit an rs kit in there.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15536219*
> Yes and you can control the speed with the Asus software. You can set a custom fan profile if you like. I used the "chassis" spot on mine. But if you are talking about your radiator fan you want to plug that into the cpu header. And fyi not all fan headers can be controlled normally. I think its either the power or chassis not both, but don't quote me on that.


Where in the Asus bios can I change that? Is there a tab for cooling? And do I change the value based on %? Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav;15536550*
> Where in the Asus bios can I change that? Is there a tab for cooling? And do I change the value based on %? Thanks


I don't know off hand man have a look. You have the system right there right? Reboot and poke around in there. If you don't know your way around in there you should learn. Just don't go changing a bunch of things if you don't know what they do.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458;15524429*
> How large of a piece of acrylic did you need to make that window?


I bought a 50mmx50mmx2.5mm acrylic glas and hat to cut it to 50mmx45mmx2.5mm down plus the cutout for the secon grill


----------



## Pikoy

check inbox elan


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy;15539518*
> check inbox elan


received. thanks.


----------



## Pikoy

welcome


----------



## DanielMysterio

So frustrated right now







. I got all my parts and installed them and then when I am booting nothing shows in the Display and the Debuglight show the number 30 wich means "System is waking up from S3 sleepstate". I tried everything, booting only with one RAM clearing C-Mos... nothing worked. Now I heard that sometimes this comes from a bent CPU Pin which drives me crazy







. Does somebody know how to fix it?

Sorry for going oftopic.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Ok just took the CPU out and saw only 1 bent pin on the motherboard :-(. Is it possible to bend it carefully back or do I have to send it back?


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Ok just took the CPU out and saw only 1 bent pin on the motherboard :-(. Is it possible to bend it carefully back or do I have to send it back?


I helped a buddy fix a few pins a couple days ago. It looks the exact same as new. I havent test yet since we are leak testing.

My advice. It can be done. A big magnifying glass and a sowing needle did it for us. Just need lots of patience. If you break a pin off, RMA is gone.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Cant imagine how I bent it







. It looks like this. Its almost in the middle abit more down.


















Thanks for the reply how did you do it? Everyone in the forums is writing that bent pins are not covered by the warranty


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Cant imagine how I bent it







. It looks like this. Its almost in the middle abit more down.

Thanks for the reply I will try it now. Everyone in the forums is writing that bent pins are not covered by the warranty










You don't feel it when you bend it. My friend did it twice and didn't know until i saw it.

And it's plain user error so I can see why RMA is void. Good Luck. It's only one pin. I had to fix like 5. Take your time and not too much pressure.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Do you have a TUT, best with pictures?


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Do you have a TUT, best with pictures?


I do not. You just need to look at how it is bent and bend it the other way. It takes time to zone in on it since there are so many pins and it is hard to see. Use a big magnifying glass and when you bring it away from the board, it zooms in on the pins and magnifies them.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Yeah!!!







It lives!!!







. Thanks @AMC for the help


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


Yeah!!!







It lives!!!







. Thanks @AMC for the help










Np, Glad it worked out well for you


----------



## esproductions

To all the contest/giveaway winners, the orders have been placed! All orders ship from the US so those of you who are international, shipping might take a little longer


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15534682*
> In my experience push pull is like 1-2c. That's it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


but it doesn't hurt to use it? just dont have it blowing air in, as people have reported lower temps, but decreased life of your components

Sent from my P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15545783*
> To all the contest/giveaway winners, the orders have been placed! All orders ship from the US so those of you who are international, shipping might take a little longer










Sweet


----------



## DanielMysterio

Just finished installing all drivers







. And installed a very special game








If you think it is Battlefield 3, then you were wrong







. I bet know you know which one







. And gonna get a Gamepad









I also got a T-Drain today but it's somehow strange







. I tought it was a compression fitting, but its not? What do I have to put on it, that I can use a 1/4 Tube?


----------



## xTristinx

I have a Question. Does anyone here have a EVGA P67 FTW mobo and having trouble fitting fans in a push pull config? i Had to use 12mm Fans =-=


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15547191*
> Just finished installing all drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And installed a very special game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it is Battlefield 3, then you were wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I bet know you know which one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And gonna get a Gamepad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a T-Drain today but it's somehow strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tought it was a compression fitting, but its not? What do I have to put on it, that I can use a


What game?! You can put barbs in the two open sides. Does that bottom piece unscrew? If so take that off, and screw three barbs into it.


----------



## DanielMysterio

My rig is dedicated to that game . I was planning in putting two 1/2 burbs, but unfortunatly the bottom piece is not a compression fitting, neither is it unscrewable. Its one piece. Is there such a part, that I can screw on it and put on the new part one burb?


----------



## NvidiaXFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15544514*
> Cant imagine how I bent it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It looks like this. Its almost in the middle abit more down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply how did you do it? Everyone in the forums is writing that bent pins are not covered by the warranty


had the same problem used tooth pic a thumb tac and a magnifying glass


----------



## mybadomen

Sorry i havent posted in a day or 2 maby .but i have been painting up a custom Laptop but thought i would just check in and say hi.Painting it with some new car paint line that cam out and damn does it sparkle.Using a full size Spray gun and an airbrush for the flames but shes coming out sweet so far.Oh yeah did i mention i have never held an airbrush before so this should be interesting.I know this is the Phantom thread but if you guys would like to see it when its done just let me know.If i dont post again all day tomorrow its do to im really busy so sorry in advance.Take Care fello Phantom Owners.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*


My rig is dedicated to that game . I was planning in putting two 1/2 burbs, but unfortunatly the bottom piece is not a compression fitting, neither is it unscrewable. Its one piece. Is there such a part, that I can screw on it and put on the new part one burb?


Extender

This should do it for you or something like it. I searched for 1/4 female to female on frozencpu.com. You could try the same search on a water cooling site of your choice.


----------



## stratmaster458

Does anyone here have CAD files for the acrylic plate people are using for their radiators in the top of the Phantom?

Also I want to get some folks opinion on some ideas I have for liquid cooling my PC inside my Phantom.
My plan is to get the RASA kit or a combination of EK and Swiftech gear to make the following configuration:
- 1 240MM Rad in the top with 4 fans in push pull
- 1 120MM Rad on the back with two fans in push pull
- waterblock on the the CPU
- possible waterblock(s) on the GPU(s)
- two radiators will be in series with eachother
- Blue UV tubing
- If I get sepparate gear I will get a cylindrical resovoir
hoepfully made from blue UV acrylic and a dedicated pump

Has anyone here tried puting a 140MM radiator in the front of the case? I took a look at the front of my Phantom the other night and I got to thinking but I figured I would post it hear first.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458;15552484*
> Does anyone here have CAD files for the acrylic plate people are using for their radiators in the top of the Phantom?
> 
> Also I want to get some folks opinion on some ideas I have for liquid cooling my PC inside my Phantom.
> My plan is to get the RASA kit or a combination of EK and Swiftech gear to make the following configuration:
> - 1 240MM Rad in the top with 4 fans in push pull
> - 1 120MM Rad on the back with two fans in push pull
> - waterblock on the the CPU
> - possible waterblock(s) on the GPU(s)
> - two radiators will be in series with eachother
> - Blue UV tubing
> - If I get sepparate gear I will get a cylindrical resovoir
> hoepfully made from blue UV acrylic and a dedicated pump
> 
> Has anyone here tried puting a 140MM radiator in the front of the case? I took a look at the front of my Phantom the other night and I got to thinking but I figured I would post it hear first.


The plates are actually steel. You should contact Kaged about them. He makes and sells them.

Why not just put a 360 rad in the top instead of a 240 and 120?

Putting a 140 rad in the front would mean either having only the small HDD cage or none at all. But other than that I don't see why it wouldn't work. After all K3nny has and is putting a 360 rad in the front.


----------



## esproductions

Stay tuned for November's giveaway draw! You guys are going to love it!

It's just a draw so super easy to enter, and an AWESOME prize pack









Just in time for Thanksgiving!


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15557546*
> The plates are actually steel. You should contact Kaged about them. He makes and sells them.
> 
> Why not just put a 360 rad in the top instead of a 240 and 120?
> 
> Putting a 140 rad in the front would mean either having only the small HDD cage or none at all. But other than that I don't see why it wouldn't work. After all K3nny has and is putting a 360 rad in the front.


How much are they? Also I think I sent him a PM a week ago but received no response as of now. You say its made of steel that seems a bit overkill either that or I am greatly under estimating the weight of these radiators.

If I can get the CAD files I can easily laser cut one from acrylic.

I heard fitting a 360MM rad is possible but not all of it gets decent airflow, does the 360MM rad get a decent amount of airflow when placed in the top?

If I can put a 360MM rad in the top that would be better because I could still add the 120MM in the back if I want to liquid cool a tri SLI setup.

If I can easily put the 360MM in the top then I will probably by an EK supreme kit and get some UV blue tubbing and white tubbing for a mix match combination. Does anyone know if I can get a cylindrical resovoir made from UV blue acrylic?

My mobo is white and blue, my Phantom is white and all the fans are blue so I am going for the white/blue color combo, the more stuff I can add the better.

What does everyone think of laser cut acrylic shrouds for video cards made from UV blue acrylic? I think it might distract from the glowing tubing.


----------



## Pikoy

i wonder if its a girl in a phantom case hahahaha


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458;15559257*
> How much are they? Also I think I sent him a PM a week ago but received no response as of now. You say its made of steel that seems a bit overkill either that or I am greatly under estimating the weight of these radiators.
> 
> If I can get the CAD files I can easily laser cut one from acrylic.
> 
> I heard fitting a 360MM rad is possible but not all of it gets decent airflow, does the 360MM rad get a decent amount of airflow when placed in the top?
> 
> If I can put a 360MM rad in the top that would be better because I could still add the 120MM in the back if I want to liquid cool a tri SLI setup.
> 
> If I can easily put the 360MM in the top then I will probably by an EK supreme kit and get some UV blue tubbing and white tubbing for a mix match combination. Does anyone know if I can get a cylindrical resovoir made from UV blue acrylic?
> 
> My mobo is white and blue, my Phantom is white and all the fans are blue so I am going for the white/blue color combo, the more stuff I can add the better.
> 
> What does everyone think of laser cut acrylic shrouds for video cards made from UV blue acrylic? I think it might distract from the glowing tubing.


on the top i was able to fit a tri rad have to double check if its a 360 just cut and made a new bracket to support it a bit shorter and just placed the dvd drive on the lower portion of the bay. believe me it can be done need to get a camera and take pics of it left it in my friends shop cause i dnt have the space in the house.


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*


How much are they? Also I think I sent him a PM a week ago but received no response as of now. You say its made of steel that seems a bit overkill either that or I am greatly under estimating the weight of these radiators.

If I can get the CAD files I can easily laser cut one from acrylic.

I heard fitting a 360MM rad is possible but not all of it gets decent airflow, does the 360MM rad get a decent amount of airflow when placed in the top?

If I can put a 360MM rad in the top that would be better because I could still add the 120MM in the back if I want to liquid cool a tri SLI setup.

If I can easily put the 360MM in the top then I will probably by an EK supreme kit and get some UV blue tubbing and white tubbing for a mix match combination. Does anyone know if I can get a cylindrical resovoir made from UV blue acrylic?

My mobo is white and blue, my Phantom is white and all the fans are blue so I am going for the white/blue color combo, the more stuff I can add the better.

What does everyone think of laser cut acrylic shrouds for video cards made from UV blue acrylic? I think it might distract from the glowing tubing.


Well its sheet metal. I would say its perfect. Your going to need to be worried about the thickness of the acrylic. It's not terribly heavy, but I wouldnt feel safe with 1/8 or less acrylic. With a 360 in the top you use five fans unless you get into some more modding. But five works just fine. You'll want more rad than 120+360 for trisli and a CPU.


----------



## esproductions

*BIG NEWS GUYS!

NZXT is now selling a windowed side panel for the Phantom!*

*Get it at the NZXT Store for $24.99 !!!*

http://store.nzxt.com/ProductDetails...ode=PA+PHAN+WI


----------



## k.3nny

Woooot









Nice







! Go NZXT! listen to your army







!hahahah


----------



## Pikoy

that looks sick hmmmm thinking i might be planning to make a whole side panel acrylic dnt know yet calculating the total damages on my wallet hahaha


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


*BIG NEWS GUYS!

NZXT is now selling a windowed side panel for the Phantom!*

*Get it at the NZXT Store for $24.99 !!!*

http://store.nzxt.com/ProductDetails...ode=PA+PHAN+WI




















SICK!!! Its about time. Kind of bummed that is still has the mesh part. But I guess if it had two windows people would be complaining about airflow.


----------



## joeyxl

only states? really? ****kkk

Sent from my P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## Hogwasher

Anybody know what they are charging for shipping?


----------



## clickhere.exe

I wanna see the back!


----------



## Reaper2794

Does the H100 240mm radiator reach the side panel window..? I don't like how it looks on the 200mm slots up top

If it does reach, is there a reason I shouldn't put it on the side window?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*


Does the H100 240mm radiator reach the side panel window..? I don't like how it looks on the 200mm slots up top

If it does reach, is there a reason I shouldn't put it on the side window?


Uh.. even if it does reach, it will be a pain in the ass if you ever need to remove the side panel, you will have to remove the radiator every single time and putting it back on while the side window is attached sounds pretty hard as well.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


Uh.. even if it does reach, it will be a pain in the ass if you ever need to remove the side panel, you will have to remove the radiator every single time and putting it back on while the side window is attached sounds pretty hard as well.


***** dunno why I didnt think of that, herp derp


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Just ordered my White Phantom. Will post pics as soon as it arrives. I am looking at getting some pre-sleeved cables in white from frozencpu and a white l.e.d. rope cable to start out with. Will most likely grab that side window as well.


----------



## sheepcut

Hey guys,
Do you think it'd be better to get the new window side panel, or just mod own? It seems to only ship within the states and no international.
Still haven't got around to doing my loop and gonna need a side window to show it off once its done


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheepcut;15567178*
> Hey guys,
> Do you think it'd be better to get the new window side panel, or just mod own? It seems to only ship within the states and no international.
> Still haven't got around to doing my loop and gonna need a side window to show it off once its done


Make it you'll have something to be proud of .and it always feels great when you finish it .


----------



## CloudWhite

Wow I really liked the case before but never ended up buying it because of no side window.. Now I really need to reconsider putting my rig in this HMM.


----------



## DanielMysterio

@esproductions
Could you please sign me up for the Phantom club?

Really missing Mac OS . I might think in hackintosh it :-D.

The guys over at Aquatunning are really great. I asked them if I could still order a thermal paste to my excisting order and they gave it to me for free


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *AMC*   You don't feel it when you bend it. My friend did it twice and didn't know until i saw it.

And it's plain user error so I can see why RMA is void. Good Luck. It's only one pin. I had to fix like 5. Take your time and not too much pressure.  
Actually it was allready bent when I got it







I made an install video where it just came out of the box. You can see the bent pin after about 3 min


----------



## Pikoy

so you getting a new one ?


----------



## chinesethunda

i like my modding of it so far and all my PCI slots are filled haha my insides are so filled >_>


----------



## DanielMysterio

@Pikoy No, I bent it back and everything went fine .

Still need to buy some white LED strips to lighten up my parts inside. I think then I modded my Case enough for a while


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sheepcut*


Hey guys,
Do you think it'd be better to get the new window side panel, or just mod own? It seems to only ship within the states and no international. 
Still haven't got around to doing my loop and gonna need a side window to show it off once its done










You could always have someone here buy it then ship it over to you...


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I 
























just ordered my 2nd one ^_^!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


just ordered my 2nd one ^_^!


If you rotate your cpu fan clockwise twice you can route that fan cable through the mobo hole for your 8 pin... it will look cleaner that way.


----------



## Weyner

my phantom edition







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ReconRunner

I feel soo dumb. I mod my window. Next month NZXT makes a windowed side panel. ***.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


I feel soo dumb. I mod my window. Next month NZXT makes a windowed side panel. ***.


Typical isnt it lol you would have thought they would have done side panel windows yonks ago....


----------



## Hogwasher

Would someone mind telling me what they are charging for shipping the windowed panel?

Thanks


----------



## esproductions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


Would someone mind telling me what they are charging for shipping the windowed panel?

Thanks


I put in a random CA zip code and shipping costed $26-$29 depending on courier service.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


I put in a random CA zip code and shipping costed $26-$29 depending on courier service.


yeah thats what I thought thanks for the info


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


yeah thats what I thought thanks for the info










I live in Rochester, NY, my shipping costed $8.87...


----------



## Hogwasher

for me its $29 to Oklahoma. was hoping that was wrong. A little high. But that is with Fedex (always high shipping cost) Wish NZXT would allow shipping with a different carrier.

Shipping is more then the panel


----------



## lightsout

WHAT???? I just did the same thing, shipping is $25-30. That totally kills it, what a bunch of BS. They really need to offer something else. I'm in cali btw. Was really considering this as I don't have tools so it would be cheaper to just buy this then do my own. But I'm not paying more for shipping then the product no matter what it is. weak

/rant


----------



## genji

Do you guys have any tips, or guides on the best way to having clean wiring on the Phantom? I just got the case, and my power supply wires took out some blades on my side panel fans







(that sucks, but I planned on swapping them out with some orange LED ones eventually...better sooner than later i guess)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genji*


Do you guys have any tips, or guides on the best way to having clean wiring on the Phantom? I just got the case, and my power supply wires took out some blades on my side panel fans







(that sucks, but I planned on swapping them out with some orange LED ones eventually...better sooner than later i guess)


You want to run everything through the back of the case and hide it behind the back panel. 24 pin, cpu power, all that run it through the holes in the bottom of the back side of the case. Then out of the appropriate holes to get them to where they plug in. This case is pretty great for cable management. Take your time and you should be able to get it looking nice.

You may need an extension to get the cpu power cable routed through the back.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genji*


Do you guys have any tips, or guides on the best way to having clean wiring on the Phantom? I just got the case, and my power supply wires took out some blades on my side panel fans







(that sucks, but I planned on swapping them out with some orange LED ones eventually...better sooner than later i guess)


Maybe this will help...


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genji;15585781*
> Do you guys have any tips, or guides on the best way to having clean wiring on the Phantom? I just got the case, and my power supply wires took out some blades on my side panel fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that sucks, but I planned on swapping them out with some orange LED ones eventually...better sooner than later i guess)


Yeah, like lightsout mentioned, I would also suggest an extension for the cpu power cable. I also bought extensions for my gpu power cables as well.

You can always browse pictures of those that finished their builds, for ideas on cable management. The one moonmanas posted was pretty nice. And there are a ton more on here.

*Mine is a bad example though and needs improvement.


----------



## chinesethunda

does anyone have problems with the wiring in the back? like having so many cables the back barely goes on?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15574539*
> @Pikoy No, I bent it back and everything went fine .
> 
> Still need to buy some white LED strips to lighten up my parts inside. I think then I modded my Case enough for a while


you sir are a god hahahahaha


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15588427*
> does anyone have problems with the wiring in the back? like having so many cables the back barely goes on?


Had an issue when I first built it. Thought the cables were fine, but I could not shut it correctly. Had to spend some time rerouting the cables. Easier with a modular power supply, so you don't have needless cables back there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15588427*
> does anyone have problems with the wiring in the back? like having so many cables the back barely goes on?


Yes I do. With a 24 pin, pci power, and 8 pic cpu extensions its pretty cramped. But it goes on. I could do it better, but every time I get it nice I buy something else and have to change it up. So it is what it is lol.


----------



## Birdyz

Hey guys.
I'll be getting this case (white colored) for my gaming build and was wondering if I should invest in better or more fans?
If so what kinds of fan? OEM fans or aftermarket fans?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Hi guys, do you know if nzxt can ship to europe? more precise to malta? because i would like to buy the side panel


----------



## chucknorris101

Finally got my first rig together two days ago, up n running great as of yesterday, thought i would share now that im part of the club









i7-2600k @3.4 ghz (going to OC one of these days)
8gb corsair vengeance ram @1600MHz
1TB western digital Caviar black HDD
64GB Crucial M4 SSD
Sapphire Radeon 6970
Gigabyte z68xp-ud4 mobo
Zalman cnps9900max-b 
seasonic x-750 PSU
NZXT Phantom case
ASUS 24" Monitor
Logitech Z523 Sound system

















Future improvements: 16 GB ram, second (+third?) monitor, second GPU, sleeving the PSU so everything looks pretty.

also yes crappy pictures but the only cam i have is on my bionic


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz;15588918*
> Hey guys.
> I'll be getting this case (white colored) for my gaming build and was wondering if I should invest in better or more fans?
> If so what kinds of fan? OEM fans or aftermarket fans?


I added a NZXT 140mm fan and a NZXT 200mm fan. It already had three 140mm fans and a 200mm fan that came with it. There are 5 sliders on the top of the fan controller, each slider controlling a certain area.

Also, I think the 140mm fans are interchangeable with any brand. But people have had issues fitting other brands of 200mm fans in to this case, as well as issues fitting the 200mm NZXT fan in to other cases. I only use NZXT fans so I have had no issues with fitment.


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1VER5*


I added a NZXT 140mm fan and a NZXT 200mm fan. It already had three 140mm fans and a 200mm fan that came with it. There are 5 sliders on the top of the fan controller, each slider controlling a certain area.

Also, I think the 140mm fans are interchangeable with any brand. But people have had issues fitting other brands of 200mm fans in to this case, as well as issues fitting the 200mm NZXT fan in to other cases. I only use NZXT fans so I have had no issues with fitment.


Cool thanks a bunch!
I have a couple more questions if anyone would like to answer that would be helpful.

1. Are the fans audible in a quiet room? (Like when you sleep)
2. For those who does a small amount of overclock do the fans keep the cpu relatively cool?
3. Amount of fans you keep on while gaming? Download?
(Added)4. Do anyone use the Nzxt Lcd screens to monitor the hardware temps?


----------



## DanielMysterio

He mixed up a little. There are 3x 120mm fans included and 1x 200mm fan. You can expand it to 1x 140mm, 3x 120mm, 2x 200mm and 1x 230mm. For the 230mm fan you can only use NZXT fan, because NZXT has some special measurments for it.


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz;15600381*
> Cool thanks a bunch!
> I have a couple more questions if anyone would like to answer that would be helpful.
> 
> 1. Are the fans audible in a quiet room? (Like when you sleep)
> 2. For those who does a small amount of overclock do the fans keep the cpu relatively cool?
> 3. Amount of fans you keep on while gaming? Download?


1. Yes, you can hear the fans. Even on the lowest setting (since all can be adjusted via the slider on the fan controller) they still make noise. It's pretty quiet, but I can not sleep with them on.

2. There is plenty of airflow, even with the stock fans. The cpu being adequately cooled is more dependent on the cpu cooler than the case fans. Although, good airflow to help direct the hot air out of the case and bring cool air in is still key.

3. The fans can be turned down (via the sliders on the fan controller) but they can not be turned off. I typically turn them all down when the pc is idle, or just surfing the web.


----------



## selfsurf

what does everyone use to polish the black plastic?


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio;15600502*
> He mixed up a little. There are 3x 120mm fans included and 1x 200mm fan. You can expand it to 1x 140mm, 3x 120mm, 2x 200mm and 1x 230mm. For the 230mm fan you can only use NZXT fan, because NZXT has some special measurments for it.


Thanks for the correction. Been a year since I built it and I was guessing on the fan size, lol.


----------



## Birdyz

1. Will getting quieter fans make a difference?
2. Like replacing the fans that can be replaced with quieter aftermarket fans?
3. Will they be able to connect to the fan controller?

Thanks for helping guys. And sorry for all the questions. Want to make sure everything clear before I purchase the case. But either way I'm 100% sure I'll buy it. Loving the looks.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfsurf*


what does everyone use to polish the black plastic?


Just cheapo carpolish will do the trick









Wax in wax out ^^ can be applied on ALL panels/exteriour of the phantom


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Birdyz*


1. Will getting quieter fans make a difference?
*Depends on what make/rpm/cfm*
2. Like replacing the fans that can be replaced with quieter aftermarket fans?
*Read NR 1*
3. Will they be able to connect to the fan controller?
*If there 3pins fanconnector: YES!*

Thanks for helping guys. And sorry for all the questions. Want to make sure everything clear before I purchase the case. But either way I'm 100% sure I'll buy it. Loving the looks.


Maybe here some answers.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz;15601023*
> 1. Will getting quieter fans make a difference?
> 2. Like replacing the fans that can be replaced with quieter aftermarket fans?
> 3. Will they be able to connect to the fan controller?
> 
> Thanks for helping guys. And sorry for all the questions. Want to make sure everything clear before I purchase the case. But either way I'm 100% sure I'll buy it. Loving the looks.


I would get it set up with the stock fans before spending more money. IMO they are pretty quiet.


----------



## Supper

Greetings all,

I am new to this community, nice to meet you all...
Please take your time to look at my rig, rate or comment it...
Thank you...

i got a bad camera... sorry...
and sorry for using FB before... first time in this community so, yeah...


----------



## chinesethunda

nice rig


----------



## Retell

Hey everyone, I did a few zip code tests and shipping was consistently $8.84 from CT to NJ to CA.

I did notice the overnight shipping was $27.23. Please take a picture if you get a result different than the ones I posted below


----------



## lightsout

Its definitely changed since I looked, thats good though.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell;15605829*
> Hey everyone, I did a few zip code tests and shipping was consistently $8.84 from CT to NJ to CA.
> 
> I did notice the overnight shipping was $27.23. Please take a picture if you get a result different than the ones I posted below


I will try when I get home. Hopefully its fixed. I was only giving the option for $25 or higher.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## BlackPhantomBF3Computer

Hey Supper, i would love to see more of the case such as the back and other angles if you could. Very nice case and clean aswell! Love all the blue. That fan right on the graphic cards is cool too.


----------



## ReconRunner

Hey guys, does anyone know if it would be possible to hook up a rocker switch to 2 mcp655's. Since ill be running them on the EK dual top, i was wondering if i would be able to perhaps turn 1 of the pumps off if i happen to need to, or if the noise is bothering me. I want to put a switch basically on the molex of the pump, Thanks!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retell*


Hey everyone, I did a few zip code tests and shipping was consistently $8.84 from CT to NJ to CA.

I did notice the overnight shipping was $27.23. Please take a picture if you get a result different than the ones I posted below


here is what I got. Which is a huge improvement 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sodalink

I got bored of the plain look of the Phantom Black and I was willing to spend only a few bucks to make it look different. So here is what I did with a $1 white spray paint and $2 dollar primer. I used electrical tape to cover part of the panel which sucks lol... don't do this it makes things messy and hard to clean up and can make the paint run underneath.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now I just want to make a window mode, but I don't have the tools to do it. Also I can't decide yet if I want to just leave the mesh and cut some more metal or actually put a clear window. After that I'll put more blue lightning to make a Black/White/Blue theme.


----------



## lightsout

^^^In cali I also had an $8 option.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


^^^In cali I also had an $8 option.


ah what's that? I like to do things at cheap cost


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Hey guys, does anyone know if it would be possible to hook up a rocker switch to 2 mcp655's. Since ill be running them on the EK dual top, i was wondering if i would be able to perhaps turn 1 of the pumps off if i happen to need to, or if the noise is bothering me. I want to put a switch basically on the molex of the pump, Thanks!


Sure why not?


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


Just cheapo carpolish will do the trick









Wax in wax out ^^ can be applied on ALL panels/exteriour of the phantom










I have car polish that isn't corrosive, I figured that would be best seeing as this kind of plastic scratches easily. I have very light scratches on mine and I'm wondering, is there anything out there that can get rid of them?


----------



## Reaper2794

Has anyone's shipped yet..? Mine still hasn't...


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son;15612842*
> Sure why not?


Because i saw this and was like omg maybe its not that simple!?! Also will anything happen if the pump is spining even though its off?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12133/ex-pmp-110/Danger_Den_AC_110V_and_220V_Pump_Relay_Switch_Kit_-_PUM-A200.html#blank


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;15612695*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Now I just want to make a window mode, but I don't have the tools to do it. Also I can't decide yet if I want to just leave the mesh and cut some more metal or actually put a clear window. After that I'll put more blue lightning to make a Black/White/Blue theme.


Did you paint the white trim? or did it come like that? If you painted it, do those parts pop out or do you need to tape them off? I have a black case on the way and was wanting to paint that trim to make it stand out more as well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;15612827*
> ah what's that? I like to do things at cheap cost


Sorry I was referring to the post above yours.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15615837*
> Because i saw this and was like omg maybe its not that simple!?! Also will anything happen if the pump is spining even though its off?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12133/ex-pmp-110/Danger_Den_AC_110V_and_220V_Pump_Relay_Switch_Kit_-_PUM-A200.html#blank


Nah that's something else entirely. I wouldn't think anything would happen to the pump. It's magnetic so you should be fine. Although I would worry about the added restriction to the loop.


----------



## Reaper2794

Well I figured I should update you guys, I dont know if any of you have gotten yours shipped yet, but they just emailed me saying my zip code doesnt match on my cred card with what I put down, they told me this over the phone a few days ago and I confirmed it

I gotta fill out a CC authorization form

I hope it doesn't take too long for them to confirm it, I dont know why they say it didnt match when I have confirmed it did

How's everyone elses order coming along?


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86;15615874*
> Did you paint the white trim? or did it come like that? If you painted it, do those parts pop out or do you need to tape them off? I have a black case on the way and was wanting to paint that trim to make it stand out more as well.


the inner white part comes off and the outer part I had to tape it. If you do the same thing make sure you get a nice tape and is not old. The one I used was like really old and did not stick well to it so there was some paint runnung underneat it and took me a lot to clean it up. Then again I was lazy about it and did not take the time to do it right and it was my first time lol.


----------



## joeyxl

so we can get side panels how...hmm now how to get it to toronto


----------



## Hogwasher

Just ordered my windowed panel. Order total came to $37 after shipping.

Anyone else order one yet?
How long did it to take to ship? 
Have you got it yet?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Nah that's something else entirely. I wouldn't think anything would happen to the pump. It's magnetic so you should be fine. Although I would worry about the added restriction to the loop.


Thanks dude!! Proboblly gonna do it!


----------



## num1son

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Thanks dude!! Proboblly gonna do it!


Sounds good! Don't forget to post up pics when your done.


----------



## K.T

Hey guys! My new rig is finally done and I'm a proud owner of an NZXT Phantom case









But I would like to know, what do you use as dust filter for the front fan (if you've have a front fan of course)? Do you have any good product to advice for a 140mm front fan (I put a NZXT FN140RB) which is compatible with the case? I mean a product where I can screw the filter AND the fan to the case because sometimes screws are too short ^^'). Or maybe a dust filter for a 120mm fan.

Or even maybe do you think having a dust filter is useless with the mesh of the case in the front panel?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K.T*


Hey guys! My new rig is finally done and I'm a proud owner of an NZXT Phantom case









But I would like to know, what do you use as dust filter for the front fan (if you've have a front fan of course)? Do you have any good product to advice for a 140mm front fan (I put a NZXT FN140RB) which is compatible with the case? I mean a product where I can screw the filter AND the fan to the case because sometimes screws are too short ^^'). Or maybe a dust filter for a 120mm fan.

Or even maybe do you think having a dust filter is useless with the mesh of the case in the front panel?

Thanks for your help.



Dust filters are a must in my opinion. Any 140mm fan should work. Don't have advice about any particular dust filter though


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *num1son*


Sounds good! Don't forget to post up pics when your done.


You got it


----------



## Ta2punk

Any chance i could join this club/thread. Currently deployed I bought a NZXT Phantom Black/Orange case back in Oct. I get home the first week of december to put together my first build. Lot of good info on this thread.


----------



## Chalderm

I notice alot of you have H50 or some variant I mounted mine in the top empty 200mm hole with a push pull config works really well and a very clean looking mod...


----------



## Reaper2794

Can't wait to show off my build, only got like $275 left of stuff to buy ._.


----------



## chinesethunda

i guess some of us like the side fan in there, even with a watercooling rig >_>


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


Dust filters are a must in my opinion. Any 140mm fan should work. Don't have advice about any particular dust filter though


this thing is a dust magnet

Sent from my P-509 using tapatalk


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*


Any chance i could join this club/thread. Currently deployed I bought a NZXT Phantom Black/Orange case back in Oct. I get home the first week of december to put together my first build. Lot of good info on this thread.










I think the only requirement to join is to post a pic.


----------



## esproductions

FORUMS ARE BACK UP!! Had some serious Phantom Club withdrawal


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> FORUMS ARE BACK UP!! Had some serious Phantom Club withdrawal


Me too i kept checking and getting frustrated when it was the info screen.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Me too i kept checking and getting frustrated when it was the info screen.


HAHA same here lol i read ALL the facts XD


----------



## num1son

They were actually really interesting I enjoyed them!


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Well got my case in finally, but the little square piece with the spring on it was broken. Contacted NZXT and they are sending me a new one though. Great customer service. Got a reply from them in about 24 hrs.


----------



## Pikoy

this what i have gotten so far been really busy















manage to put a 360 rad on top and a 260 on the bottom placed the white sleeves just waiting on the water pump and its all good


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> They were actually really interesting I enjoyed them!


Ha me too I kept refreshing to read some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> this what i have gotten so far been really busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> 
> manage to put a 360 rad on top and a 260 on the bottom placed the white sleeves just waiting on the water pump and its all good


Make sure you run those extensions behind the mobo. Its hard to get the 8 pin through with a rad in. At least it was for me I had to have the rad out to get it through.


----------



## Pikoy

dude there are no extentions on it i am just using the old cables from the one from the psu i am still gonna rip out the old pump and replace it with a new one


----------



## lightsout

Oh duh thats a sleeved psu my bad.


----------



## k.3nny

Woot







!

Hey boys, my latest thing :










See more in my project log







!


----------



## k.3nny

Dubbel post YO!

Lol


----------



## k.3nny

triple post YO!

Lol


----------



## lightsout

looks sweet as always kenny!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> So aftem much dislike for this case I'm starting to find myself seriously considering one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of that is due to drooling over k.3nny's awsome build. really digging the white and orange also.
> 
> A coulpe of quick questions. Whats plastic just the front and top pannel? And how well does it hold up. Seems like after a wile it would get srcarcher up and dull. The new cases can I easily use my RS240 rad in push/pull? Whats the quality of the fan controller and will my Lamptron fit behind the cover?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Posted a wile back and had 1 reply to my first question. Any comments on the others.


----------



## Notleh

Newegg.com is running s 20% off (+ free shipping) sale for 3 days. Coupon code NZXTSAVE11

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=NZXTOCT1&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL111111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL111111-_-EMC-111111-Index-_-MECH-_-NZXT-EB1B


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Posted a wile back and had 1 reply to my first question. Any comments on the others.


Yes, the RS240 will fit with push/pull if you do it like nim1son RS360. The quality of the fan controller is pretty good. I think your lamptrom will fit, but you will not be able to close the door. I could be wrong with this one, but it looks like in the lamptromis sticking quit a bit out and logicaly will not fit with the door closed.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Damn this new RIG builder is very detailed







. Took me about 30 min to update it


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Yes, the RS240 will fit with push/pull if you do it like nim1son RS360. The quality of the fan controller is pretty good. I think your lamptrom will fit, but you will not be able to close the door. I could be wrong with this one, but it looks like in the lamptromis sticking quit a bit out and logicaly will not fit with the door closed.


Thanks


----------



## Milton69

Hello, i'm an owner too !



















Oh a quick question, do anyone knows a quick fix for the fan controler leds? they stopped working. i rather do a quick fix myself than getting into the hassle of service and support lol.


----------



## GetX

anyone else run into this problem when changing the 3mm power button leds?
they seem to be glued in there


----------



## chinesethunda

the fan LED's only light up when its connected im pretty sure.

i think they just ripped out the LEDs lol


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milton69*
> 
> Hello, i'm an owner too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh a quick question, do anyone knows a quick fix for the fan controler leds? they stopped working. i rather do a quick fix myself than getting into the hassle of service and support lol.


Yeah there an easy fix...

Call NZXT and tell them you fan controllers on fire and you would like a new one.
Provide proof of purchase, and BAM, your done.


----------



## Retell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Yeah there an easy fix...
> Call NZXT and tell them you fan controllers on fire and you would like a new one.
> Provide proof of purchase, and BAM, your done.


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> ಠ_ಠ


Hahahaha

On another note, I'm planning to buy a H80 or H100 tonight, but dunno which one I should go for in terms of 1. price/performance and 2. case space.

Can someone answer 2 for me? Thanks.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Hahahaha
> On another note, I'm planning to buy a H80 or H100 tonight, but dunno which one I should go for in terms of 1. price/performance and 2. case space.
> Can someone answer 2 for me? Thanks.


If i were you id go with the H100. Use the adapter nzxt provides!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> If i were you id go with the H100. Use the adapter nzxt provides!


Oh yeah! I'll have to go find those first, which isn't an easy task with a really messy room.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Oh yeah! I'll have to go find those first, which isn't an easy task with a really messy room.


Haha all my crap is in the attic lol


----------



## Kaged

NZXT commented on the Best Modded Phantom Contest on their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/nzxtcorp


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> NZXT commented on the Best Modded Phantom Contest on their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/nzxtcorp


Yeahhh i noticed.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i think I am going to revamp my case, after the new year.. k3nny is going down


----------



## esproductions

NZXT posted about us on Facebook!




__ https://www.facebook.com/nzxtcorp/posts/218040288265264


----------



## GetX

I haven't really read through this entire thread, but has anyone here taken apart there whole case?
Even the insides?
Like de-riveting the bottom and inside panels so they can paint them?
Im about to do it and im not sure how hard riveting them back on would be


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> i think I am going to revamp my case, after the new year.. k3nny is going down


lol still trying to find means and ways to make the phantom look stock but make it look mean and fierce


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> i think I am going to revamp my case, after the new year.. k3nny is going down


Haha, Cool Lets do it


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milton69*
> 
> Oh a quick question, do anyone knows a quick fix for the fan controler leds? they stopped working. *i rather do a quick fix myself than getting into the hassle of service and support lol.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Yeah there an easy fix...
> Call NZXT and tell them you fan controllers on fire and you would like a new one.
> Provide proof of purchase, and BAM, your done.


Hence what he said...


----------



## lightsout

I got my nzxt shirt. Kind of a weird shirt, at first I could not tell what the pic was. But its like some pixelated 8bit NES style pic of the Phantom. On the back is the rear of the case and it says "Bringing sexy Back" lol

Heres a link.
http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/ap-t8phan.htm


----------



## num1son

lol that's great. Now to decide if I can wear it in public...?


----------



## lightsout

Yah idk lol. It kind of just looks like a big blob on the front.


----------



## LPRaver89

Id wear it.


----------



## Phantom_Warrior

My rig that I built this week!!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just ordered me an H100. Been stuck on stock cooling for a while now, and this'll be a good jump, both aesthetically and performance.


----------



## lightsout

Phantom warrior looks nice. But those gpu's look thirsty


----------



## Phantom_Warrior

Thanks haha! Yeah they are.. They only a few days old and I'm very torn up over whether I should send them back and go for a single GPU solution!! Bearing in mind I don't play in surround I've not had much use of the SLI... Really am hitting the limits on maxing vram

3GB 580 maybe? Thought 1280MB would be enough.. Borderline already (Hitting 1.3GB in BF3)

What would you recommend doing??


----------



## Hogwasher

Anybody have this water cooling kit installed?

Will it fit?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14183/ex-wat-182/XSPC_Rasa_750_RX360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_RX360_Radiator_and_Free_Kill_Coil.html?id=6hBnQaqC


----------



## chinesethunda

rx won't fit but the rs will


----------



## dorkydork16

hi all can you give me a tutorial on how to remove the HDD bays of this case coz I am planing to put a radiator at the bottom of the case, RS240 maybe, thanks!


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Warrior*
> 
> Thanks haha! Yeah they are.. They only a few days old and I'm very torn up over whether I should send them back and go for a single GPU solution!! Bearing in mind I don't play in surround I've not had much use of the SLI... Really am hitting the limits on maxing vram
> 3GB 580 maybe? Thought 1280MB would be enough.. Borderline already (Hitting 1.3GB in BF3)
> What would you recommend doing??


hey phantom, how did you do the inside of your case matte black?
I've been looking for a solution for a while, but did you de-rivet the inside and spray the inside panels separately? or just work with them all on?

Oh and did you primer? or just spray matte straight on?

sorry for all the questions haha


----------



## Phantom_Warrior

Don't worry about it...... I just ordered a few sheets of wet n dry and large roll of masking tape, spent a good couple of hours sanding it down.. Not too much! Leaving the original paint job on but the shine from the white will look like a white matt leaving a courser surface to paint on.

Don't get me wrong you could just spray over it! Nothing to say it won't scratch easy or peel off in time.

Then ordered a really tough matt black primer (not etching primer) Only use this if you go directly onto bare metal I believe... Or if you sand your case until it's shiny silver haha! Then get it!! I personally ordered 'plasti-kote' black super primer from eBay.

Masked literally everything up that I didn't want painting, taken out the removable rack... Didn't mess around with taking rivets out.

Sprayed about 10 very thin layers over the entire interior of case... leaving a good 20min in between coats. (You can sand very lightly in between coats with a finer grade of wet n dry but I personally didn't bother as was happy with the surface)

Then just went to halfords and picked up a matt black spray paint and repeated the painting process.

It was my first every spray paint job and even after doing 20 odd coats it was still applied a little too thick so I cured it with a heat gun..

I'll be totally honest, have tried scratching it... just to see how tough it is!! and it has dried like stone..

(You probably already know all this.... Just thought I'd explain the process I taken)

All In all cost me around £20.00 to do!!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Warrior*
> 
> Thanks haha! Yeah they are.. They only a few days old and I'm very torn up over whether I should send them back and go for a single GPU solution!! Bearing in mind I don't play in surround I've not had much use of the SLI... Really am hitting the limits on maxing vram
> 
> 3GB 580 maybe? Thought 1280MB would be enough.. Borderline already (Hitting 1.3GB in BF3)
> 
> What would you recommend doing??


You don't need a 3gb for 1080p. Its a waste imo. 3gb cards are for surround. BF3 seems to take whatever ram it can get. So just because you see it maxed doesn't mean your performance is suffering. I would stick with what you have as those 570's would crush any single card solution you could get. Its up to you though its your money. It would be nice if you at least had the 1.5gb's that a 580 offers. But I think I would take the massive performance increase over a vram upgrade. A 3gb 580 is almost as much as 2x 570s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorkydork16*
> 
> hi all can you give me a tutorial on how to remove the HDD bays of this case coz I am planing to put a radiator at the bottom of the case, RS240 maybe, thanks!


You need to drill the rivets out of the large HDD bay to get it out. Num talks about it here in his guide.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide

If you plan to just get one rad I recommend putting it in the top of your case. Its much easier to drain your loop that way. With the rad on the bottom it becomes the lowest point.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Anybody have this water cooling kit installed?
> Will it fit?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14183/ex-wat-182/XSPC_Rasa_750_RX360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_RX360_Radiator_and_Free_Kill_Coil.html?id=6hBnQaqC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> rx won't fit but the rs will


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> this what i have gotten so far been really busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manage to put a 360 rad on top and a 260 on the bottom placed the white sleeves just waiting on the water pump and its all good


see it can be done


----------



## lightsout

Thats not an rx360. Its some other 360 rad. The RX is very thick.


----------



## Pikoy

i completely ignored that sorry hahaha :S i am still a bit jumpy a cockroach just came out from my pants so lol :S starting to hate the cold weather when they come out :S hmmmm i think you still can but you would have to remove the 200 mm


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> i completely ignored that sorry hahaha :S i am still a bit jumpy a cockroach just came out from my pants so lol :S starting to hate the cold weather when they come out :S hmmmm i think you still can but you would have to remove the 200 mm


If you were going to get an RX in there you would have no fans on the bottom of it. And without heavy modding you can only fin two fans on top. So a 360 rad with 2 fans sounds pretty lame to me.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you were going to get an RX in there you would have no fans on the bottom of it. And without heavy modding you can only fin two fans on top. So a 360 rad with 2 fans sounds pretty lame to me.


i would agree the whole point of the pantom looks awesome is because of the 2 monster fans on top and to remove them would be a waste there is another alternative but it would require a very skilled hand and a deep pocket kinda hard to explain on forums but its behind my mind with all the madness in me


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you were going to get an RX in there you would have no fans on the bottom of it. And without heavy modding you can only fin two fans on top. So a 360 rad with 2 fans sounds pretty lame to me.
> 
> 
> 
> i would agree the whole point of the pantom looks awesome is because of the 2 monster fans on top and to remove them would be a waste there is another alternative but it would require a very skilled hand and a deep pocket kinda hard to explain on forums but its behind my mind with all the madness in me
Click to expand...

Well its more then just removing those two fans, like I said you'll only have two fans on a 360 rad. I removed the top 200mm fans. I have push pull on a 360 with 5 fans. You miss one on the top without hacking the top of the case


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats not an rx360. Its some other 360 rad. The RX is very thick.


I had the Ek coolstream, 5cm thick up there


















With 2 fans









With 3 fans


----------



## Hogwasher

Thanks for all the responses! I will be buying this kit after Xmas. I wanted the thick 360 because I will be going crossfire and wanted to water cool both cards. I don't mind doing a little modding to fit.

@K.3nny I see you lost your USB ports putting the third fan in, where you able to fit three fans on the bottom in push?

If so think I will just run three push and two pull in the same setup


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses! I will be buying this kit after Xmas. I wanted the thick 360 because I will be going crossfire and wanted to water cool both cards. I don't mind doing a little modding to fit.
> @K.3nny I see you lost your USB ports putting the third fan in, where you able to fit three fans on the bottom in push?
> If so think I will just run three push and two pull in the same setup


It's the bottom the rad where you run out of space. Usually it's a ram clearance thing, but also the CPU 8pin gets in the way too.


----------



## Twoogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> If so think I will just run three push and two pull in the same setup


I believe that is what num1son has done here is a pic

I'm not sure which rad he is using though.


----------



## num1son

Swiftech MCR320-QP-K
RX240


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> It's the bottom the rad where you run out of space. Usually it's a ram clearance thing, but also the CPU 8pin gets in the way too.


Even after removing the 200mm fan? I thought that would free up a lot of room.


----------



## robert125381

this might have already been answered several times but i dont want to read threw over 700 pages to find out








is there any place to buy replacement mesh windows?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Even after removing the 200mm fan? I thought that would free up a lot of room.


Nope its still quite tight. Even with the thin rad I have it almost doesn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> this might have already been answered several times but i dont want to read threw over 700 pages to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any place to buy replacement mesh windows?


I don't think you can get the mesh by itself, but you can get the whole panel from nzxt.com.


----------



## protzman

Friend made this for a university filming project, thought any pc lover would enjoy!


----------



## stratmaster458

Is there any benefit to running a 360MM rad and a 240MM rad on just the processor? Or does that guy have plans of getting waterblocks for his GPUS down the road?


----------



## Pikoy

that is the main plan bro







but i am going step by step in the process not spending in one blow cause that is just too painful to bear :S


----------



## dorkydork16

thanks lights out! Do you think I will have a problem installing RS 240 at the top if I am using asrock z68 extreme4 gen 3? Iam worried that the top heatsink of the mobo will hit the top rad if ever


----------



## chinesethunda

i have the rs360 and it just fits under the top, idk what the point of having 3 fans on top would be, seeing as how there isn't really room for the air to come out unless you mod the top i guess. i think a 240 is just find for a CPU itself but I figured what the hell, might as well just get a 360 in case i ever want to w/c my shtuff lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorkydork16*
> 
> thanks lights out! Do you think I will have a problem installing RS 240 at the top if I am using asrock z68 extreme4 gen 3? Iam worried that the top heatsink of the mobo will hit the top rad if ever


Its hard to say man, the 8 pin is the other part thats a pain. I don't want to tell you it will fit and then it won't. I have an Asus p67 evo and mine fits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> i have the rs360 and it just fits under the top, idk what the point of having 3 fans on top would be, seeing as how there isn't really room for the air to come out unless you mod the top i guess. i think a 240 is just find for a CPU itself but I figured what the hell, might as well just get a 360 in case i ever want to w/c my shtuff lol


True but the rad would still get much more air there then it would without a fan. Just because theres no mesh there doesn't mean air can flow there, it just would be as good.

I'm sure some people feel the five fan setup is kind of ghetto. I'm happy with it.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> that is the main plan bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i am going step by step in the process not spending in one blow cause that is just too painful to bear :S


That makes sense, one has to be a lot more financially conscious these days. I'm thinking of doing something similar. I want to have a 360 Rad in the top and a 120MM rad in the back, put them in series and cool my proc, chipset and 1 to 3 GPUs.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> That makes sense, one has to be a lot more financially conscious these days. I'm thinking of doing something similar. I want to have a 360 Rad in the top and a 120MM rad in the back, put them in series and cool my proc, chipset and 1 to 3 GPUs.


just do a 240 rad at the bottom which is better than seeing it sticking out it looks ugly imo


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Friend made this for a university filming project, thought any pc lover would enjoy!


I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! lol I think that should have a warning for children.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> i have the rs360 and it just fits under the top, idk what the point of having 3 fans on top would be, seeing as how there isn't really room for the air to come out unless you mod the top i guess. i think a 240 is just find for a CPU itself but I figured what the hell, might as well just get a 360 in case i ever want to w/c my shtuff lol


If you have your rad pulling air in you benefit from that a lot more. I really think you guys having your rads blowing out should experiment with it going the other way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> just do a 240 rad at the bottom which is better than seeing it sticking out it looks ugly imo


I agree with this 100%. You wont really save any money getting the smaller rad either. They basically start at $50 usd anyway.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! lol I think that should have a warning for children.
> If you have your rad pulling air in you benefit from that a lot more. I really think you guys having your rads blowing out should experiment with it going the other way.
> I agree with this 100%. You wont really save any money getting the smaller rad either. They basically start at $50 usd anyway.


But I need my hard drive bays, although I could get a backplane that uses up my remaining 5.25" drive slots for harddrives


----------



## esproductions

It's that time again! GIVEAWAY TIME!

*Instructions:*

To enter, all you have to do is fill in your OCN username and answer the one question! So simple!

*Prize:*

1x NZXT Phantom 410
2x NZXT Sleeved LED Kit
1x NZXT T-Shirt

WINNER GETS ALL!

*RULES:*

1. One entry per person
2. If you win, you must provide confirmation that you own a Phantom. (Picture with your name on piece of paper beside Phantom will suffice)
You must submit this within 48 hours, I will send you a PM reminder as well. If you do not reply, a new winner will be drawn. This is fair as it will filter out the lurkers who just enter the contests and never actually go on the site.
3. Contest open to international residents
4. All responses must be reasonable (NZXT may use this information marketing purposes)

CONTEST CLOSED!

Sponsored by our good friends at:


----------



## ThePandaman

Entered the contest, crossing my fingers now


----------



## RonB94GT

Ordered a white case from NewEgg last night. Just ebtered contest. Really wanting to do white and orange but feel like I'm beeing a copycat. But I guess mast color combos are already done. White and blue or white and black are the other posibilities.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> But I need my hard drive bays, although I could get a backplane that uses up my remaining 5.25" drive slots for harddrives


That's possible. How many drives do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that time again! GIVEAWAY TIME!


WOW very impressed with how much love NZXT is throwing our way. Thanks guys!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! lol I think that should have a warning for children.
> If you have your rad pulling air in you benefit from that a lot more. I really think you guys having your rads blowing out should experiment with it going the other way.
> I agree with this 100%. You wont really save any money getting the smaller rad either. They basically start at $50 usd anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But I need my hard drive bays, although I could get a backplane that uses up my remaining 5.25" drive slots for harddrives
Click to expand...

How many hard drives do you have? You can get 2 hdds in still with the mod and mount a couple ssd's inside the back panel.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That's possible. How many drives do you have?
> WOW very impressed with how much love NZXT is throwing our way. Thanks guys!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How many hard drives do you have? You can get 2 hdds in still with the mod and mount a couple ssd's inside the back panel.


I currently have 4 hard drives, two western digital caviar black 500GB 7200 RPM disks one for windows 7 and one for OS X. The other two are old 250 gig drives being used for storage, I have an external 2TB where all my media is but I have plans of getting a RAID card and putting in 3-4 2TB hard drives in place of the two 250 gig drives.

Is there a way of removing the hard drive caddy without drilling out the case?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> I currently have 4 hard drives, two western digital caviar black 500GB 7200 RPM disks one for windows 7 and one for OS X. The other two are old 250 gig drives being used for storage, I have an external 2TB where all my media is but I have plans of getting a RAID card and putting in 3-4 2TB hard drives in place of the two 250 gig drives.
> Is there a way of removing the hard drive caddy without drilling out the case?


You drill out the rivets for the larger cage. The small one is just screws. You could possibly use the larger one and make an external HDD case. That would be really neat if you did it right.


----------



## BIGWORM

I just had to get a post in here, but right now, I'm anxiously waiting for UPS to deliver my black Phantom. I'm getting goosebumps!


----------



## Creel

Well I think I have everything done that I wanted to get done except I couldn't find any waterblocks for my Video Cards and kind of waiting till Black Friday to pick up a couple TB HDD and maybe an SSD. Also waiting to come up with some vinyl design for the side of the case and the Triton mixamp but still unsure if I want to go that route. I was sticking with the Black and white theme and all outward facing fans are blue and all internal are red was bored with just the blue on my old case.


































I'll get a pic from above tomorrow night but pretty tired and wanna hop on and play some games and monitor temps see how it's doing and install the white CrossFire bridge it should be done drying. Thanks for looking I'm very happy with how it turned out!!!


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Ordered a white case from NewEgg last night. Just ebtered contest. Really wanting to do white and orange but feel like I'm beeing a copycat. But I guess mast color combos are already done. White and blue or white and black are the other posibilities.


Gunmetal trim and black accents.


----------



## mybadomen

Nothing new to my Phantom yet because been practicing painting first.So i figured i would post the laptop i Painted.This is all done with a Full size Hvlp gun and detail gun.All the paint is lacquer basecoat/clearcoat system.On this project i used Adhesion promoter,Primer,Blue Metallic Basecoat,White Basecoat for the design,then i put o couple layers of Metallic midcoat clear and finished it with around 5 layers of Gloss Clearcoat.It came out really nice but its very difficult to get the look through the camera.Anyway some more practice and figure out what i am going to do and my Phantom will be getting revamped!
Hope you guys like it ,I know its not a Phantom but it is prep work preparing for Phantom Rev 2:

Heres the before shotsOnly thing i could find to practice on really):





Heres the after(No idea why cross looks yellowish in photo .its pure white:


----------



## lightsout

Sparkly







Not bad. Is it strong? Or will it flake easily.


----------



## BIGWORM

I barely got this beast setup right now after about 2 hours of dismantling my old case (Antec P180B) and setting up my system in this one. Let me say one thing:

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!

Cable management is just awesome with this case. I snapped a few pictures because I was particularily happy with this build.

Anyone have a link to a 3.25" to a 5.25" converter? I'm unable to use my all-in-one memory reader at this time. =/


----------



## Creel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGWORM*
> 
> I barely got this beast setup right now after about 2 hours of dismantling my old case (Antec P180B) and setting up my system in this one. Let me say one thing:
> *ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!*
> Cable management is just awesome with this case. I snapped a few pictures because I was particularily happy with this build.
> Anyone have a link to a 3.25" to a 5.25" converter? I'm unable to use my all-in-one memory reader at this time. =/


Same thing I said when moving all my stuff out of my NZXT Tempest Evo lol.


----------



## Pikoy

yey almost done with everything just have to do some minor adjustments and it is all good gonna post pics soon


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Is it strong? Or will it flake easily.


It is very strong and not going to flake. Its all real auto paint and has plenty of Adhesion promoter.and Many coats.I also plan on wet sanding and Buffing it out in a weak or so when the paint is fully cured.It really dont need it but like i said this is all just practice for painting my Phantom.The other thing is those colors are not the colors going on my Phantom.I was thinking of keeping it white still with a bunch of real pearl in the paint and then adding my designs but i am still stuck on the design so it may be a while before finished.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Is it strong? Or will it flake easily.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very strong and not going to flake. Its all real auto paint and has plenty of Adhesion promoter.and Many coats.I also plan on wet sanding and Buffing it out in a weak or so when the paint is fully cured.It really dont need it but like i said this is all just practice for painting my Phantom.The other thing is those colors are not the colors going on my Phantom.I was thinking of keeping it white still with a bunch of real pearl in the paint and then adding my designs but i am still stuck on the design so it may be a while before finished.
Click to expand...

Sounds cool nice work.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*
> 
> Gunmetal trim and black accents.


I like genmetal but probably wont do that. I think gunmetal case and white trim and accents might look really good. But don't feel like painting complete case right now.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Nothing new to my Phantom yet because been practicing painting first.So i figured i would post the laptop i Painted.This is all done with a Full size Hvlp gun and detail gun.All the paint is lacquer basecoat/clearcoat system.On this project i used Adhesion promoter,Primer,Blue Metallic Basecoat,White Basecoat for the design,then i put o couple layers of Metallic midcoat clear and finished it with around 5 layers of Gloss Clearcoat.It came out really nice but its very difficult to get the look through the camera.Anyway some more practice and figure out what i am going to do and my Phantom will be getting revamped!
> Hope you guys like it ,I know its not a Phantom but it is prep work preparing for Phantom Rev 2:
> Heres the before shotsOnly thing i could find to practice on really):
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the after(No idea why cross looks yellowish in photo .its pure white:


Nice work! What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## k.3nny

Hmmm
Classsehhhh


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Hmmm
> Classsehhhh


love the mesh bro







planning on removing the the fan controller and putting some snazzy design hahaha still thinking will update pics soon cause i am waiting for my friends that have dslr cameras gonna have a lan party soon


----------



## Milton69

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993007

I bought 2 of these and works great, they are made of solid plastic, and fits with the phantom clips

Edit: sorry forgot to quote, please ignore this and read next lol


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGWORM*
> 
> I barely got this beast setup right now after about 2 hours of dismantling my old case (Antec P180B) and setting up my system in this one. Let me say one thing:
> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!
> Cable management is just awesome with this case. I snapped a few pictures because I was particularily happy with this build.
> Anyone have a link to a 3.25" to a 5.25" converter? I'm unable to use my all-in-one memory reader at this time. =/


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993007

these are made of solid plastic and fits the phantom clips, i just installed a small screw in the oposite side of the clips to make 100% inmobile


----------



## Hogwasher

Just got my side windowed panel from fedex

Here are some quick pics need to dust my machine now



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

edit: Here is a pic of the packaging if your curious



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Static Jak

This case looks gorgeous.
The built in fan controller alone makes it worth every cent imo.

Before I take out my wallet, how's the noise from it?


----------



## num1son

Id say its an average noise level. Having the controller let's you decide though.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Just got my side windowed panel from fedex
> 
> Here are some quick pics need to dust my machine now
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It looks really nice, do want thanks!


----------



## Birdyz

I just received the case from newegg and wow it looks even better in person than online!
The was a little messed up but the case is in almost perfect condition. There's a tiny dent in the right panel where the wires are covered. Now that I looked at it again, the dent made a crease that goes to the mesh cover.



Should I email newegg and ask for an exchange assuming I can get one or just deal with it?


----------



## num1son

I would get that taken care of now or you'll regret it.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> This case looks gorgeous.
> The built in fan controller alone makes it worth every cent imo.
> Before I take out my wallet, how's the noise from it?


Mine is pretty quiet, its a lot quieter than my Gamma case was but shhhhh don't tell my gf its gonna be her case very soon!


----------



## adittoro

Hi Phantom owners....

Very new to this forum, and very new to the Overclocking world.

My PC died a week ago after playing BF3, and i really guess its time to build a new Rig..

And after doing some research, it lead me to this forum, and to this specific club.

Im in love with the Phantom!. and planning to purchase it.

but before that I do though have several question,

1. hows the paint quality in these cases? had bad experiences with painted cases.
2. is the plastic quality on the top considered good or is it likely to break easily?
3. after reading here n there, some say that its a full tower case, and some say its in the mix of medium - full tower...which one is right?

Sorry for asking alot of questions...

if all is well i cant wait to put the official badge phantom owners!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adittoro*
> 
> Hi Phantom owners....
> Very new to this forum, and very new to the Overclocking world.
> My PC died a week ago after playing BF3, and i really guess its time to build a new Rig..
> And after doing some research, it lead me to this forum, and to this specific club.
> Im in love with the Phantom!. and planning to purchase it.
> but before that I do though have several question,
> 1. hows the paint quality in these cases? had bad experiences with painted cases.
> 2. is the plastic quality on the top considered good or is it likely to break easily?
> 3. after reading here n there, some say that its a full tower case, and some say its in the mix of medium - full tower...which one is right?
> Sorry for asking alot of questions...
> if all is well i cant wait to put the official badge phantom owners!


1 the paint is really nice you can clean it through wax easily
2 the plastic is not that bad its just the front and top panels that is plastic the rest is steel
3 both are right i dnt even know all i know is that its a sweet as case that has 2 200 mm fans on top and i am loving it


----------



## Inpulze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adittoro*
> 
> Hi Phantom owners....
> Very new to this forum, and very new to the Overclocking world.
> My PC died a week ago after playing BF3, and i really guess its time to build a new Rig..
> And after doing some research, it lead me to this forum, and to this specific club.
> Im in love with the Phantom!. and planning to purchase it.
> but before that I do though have several question,
> 1. hows the paint quality in these cases? had bad experiences with painted cases.
> 2. is the plastic quality on the top considered good or is it likely to break easily?
> 3. after reading here n there, some say that its a full tower case, and some say its in the mix of medium - full tower...which one is right?
> Sorry for asking alot of questions...
> if all is well i cant wait to put the official badge phantom owners!


glad your getting a phantom! they are awesome to say the least! and ive found putting them together easy with lots of room and seems to have a well laid out design.

ooo can i get an official badge to??


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> I just received the case from newegg and wow it looks even better in person than online!
> The was a little messed up but the case is in almost perfect condition. There's a tiny dent in the right panel where the wires are covered. Now that I looked at it again, the dent made a crease that goes to the mesh cover.
> 
> Should I email newegg and ask for an exchange assuming I can get one or just deal with it?


Yeah notify newegg, it would just start to annoy me every time I say it


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adittoro*
> 
> Hi Phantom owners....
> 
> Very new to this forum, and very new to the Overclocking world.
> 
> My PC died a week ago after playing BF3, and i really guess its time to build a new Rig..
> 
> And after doing some research, it lead me to this forum, and to this specific club.
> 
> Im in love with the Phantom!. and planning to purchase it.
> 
> but before that I do though have several question,
> 
> 1. hows the paint quality in these cases? had bad experiences with painted cases.
> 2. is the plastic quality on the top considered good or is it likely to break easily?
> 3. after reading here n there, some say that its a full tower case, and some say its in the mix of medium - full tower...which one is right?
> 
> Sorry for asking alot of questions...
> 
> if all is well i cant wait to put the official badge phantom owners!


Welcome!

1. I think the paint is fine. Some people have complained that it chips off where the door inserts into the case but I never had this problem.
2. I'd say the plastic is pretty strong. It would be pretty hard to break.
3. Not sure why people say its a mid tower. If you compare the size to the haf x on newegg the phantom is just as big.


----------



## adittoro

thank you for answers! i would definitely order this case.

im building a new rig, i hope i can post it as soon as i build it.


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inpulze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adittoro*
> 
> Hi Phantom owners....
> Very new to this forum, and very new to the Overclocking world.
> My PC died a week ago after playing BF3, and i really guess its time to build a new Rig..
> And after doing some research, it lead me to this forum, and to this specific club.
> Im in love with the Phantom!. and planning to purchase it.
> but before that I do though have several question,
> 1. hows the paint quality in these cases? had bad experiences with painted cases.
> 2. is the plastic quality on the top considered good or is it likely to break easily?
> 3. after reading here n there, some say that its a full tower case, and some say its in the mix of medium - full tower...which one is right?
> Sorry for asking alot of questions...
> if all is well i cant wait to put the official badge phantom owners!
> 
> 
> 
> glad your getting a phantom! they are awesome to say the least! and ive found putting them together easy with lots of room and seems to have a well laid out design.
> 
> ooo can i get an official badge to??
Click to expand...

What tubing is that? It looks really good

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## k.3nny

Update







!

Dont miss it ^^

http://www.overclock.net/t/1147868/p-nk-ph4nt0m-by-k-3nny/0_50


----------



## Sfirculitu

Can anyone tell me how to make a side panel window with plexi glass on my nzxt phantom?

I have only the plexi glass i see on youtube how you can do it but i dont have any machine like dremel or dont know what and i dont want to buy any.. how else i can chop it?
or where i can go to make my plexi glass? someone else?


----------



## DanielMysterio

It would really help if you had a Jigsaw or a dremel, or else it wouldn't look good.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that time again! GIVEAWAY TIME!
> *Instructions:*
> To enter, all you have to do is fill in your OCN username and answer the one question! So simple!
> *Prize:*
> 1x NZXT Tempest 410 ELITE Case
> 2x NZXT Sleeved LED Kit
> 1x NZXT T-Shirt
> WINNER GETS ALL!
> *RULES:*
> 1. One entry per person
> 2. If you win, you must provide confirmation that you own a Phantom. (Picture with your name on piece of paper beside Phantom will suffice)
> 3. Contest open to international residents
> 4. All responses must be reasonable (NZXT may use this information marketing purposes)
> Deadline for entries is November 29th , 2011 @ 11:59 PM
> CLICK HERE TO ENTER!
> 
> Sponsored by our good friends at:


Would really love to win only the Sleedved LED Kit  the only thing missing in my modded Phantom


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Would really love to win only the Sleedved LED Kit  the only thing missing in my modded Phantom


yeah dude the sleeved LED kit is a very nice addition the white one would look mad on you rig i am getting another one cause i am sure it would look even more sick then off to some cool modification i have in plan







cause the fan controller is kaput dnt really need it cause i have the GT so the fan speed is more than enough







apart from the case that is the only thing that is failing on me the fan controller :S the rest is aces on my book


----------



## Sfirculitu

And This is Mine! And i Love it!





and the gaming room


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> This case looks gorgeous.
> The built in fan controller alone makes it worth every cent imo.
> Before I take out my wallet, how's the noise from it?


its very silent, i have installed 2-200mm coolermasters, 1-200mm nzxt(stock), 2-120mm coolermasters, 1-140mm coolermaster, and the antec khuler H2O 620 (wich its the noisiest thing in my rig) but still its quiet, can baerly hear it at 3 feet away. Airflow its awesome i never had to rev up the fans, always have them at min speed.


----------



## RonB94GT

My case came today. Will be a few days before I start on it. But I have to say I'm impresses pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adittoro*
> 
> Hi Phantom owners....
> Very new to this forum, and very new to the Overclocking world.
> My PC died a week ago after playing BF3, and i really guess its time to build a new Rig..
> And after doing some research, it lead me to this forum, and to this specific club.
> Im in love with the Phantom!. and planning to purchase it.
> but before that I do though have several question,
> 1. hows the paint quality in these cases? had bad experiences with painted cases.
> 2. is the plastic quality on the top considered good or is it likely to break easily?
> 3. after reading here n there, some say that its a full tower case, and some say its in the mix of medium - full tower...which one is right?
> Sorry for asking alot of questions...
> if all is well i cant wait to put the official badge phantom owners!


1- the paint quality its very good but the plastic parts aint painted, the plastic its colored just the same thou
2-I have dissasembled and assembled the case like 7-8 times trying various things and never felt the plastic has gotten weaker or anything
3- its tall and long like any full tower, but its kind of thinner than most full tower cases. thus its recomended to check clearances if you plan to use a big air cpu cooler


----------



## Sfirculitu




----------



## esproductions

Getting my windowed panel soon! So excited. Even better because it was free! <3 NZXT!


----------



## esproductions

Remember to get those contest entries in guys!


----------



## mybadomen

Received my prize package today Thank you esproductions,Overclock.net,Nzxt and K3nny and the members who voted for my Pc.

The Led kits came in in white.Thats so perfect!


----------



## 12Cores

Updated Pics with better Camera. Loving this case its a beast.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Updated Pics with better Camera. Loving this case its a beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Would really love to win only the Sleedved LED Kit  the only thing missing in my modded Phantom


Nice job mate


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Updated Pics with better Camera. Loving this case its a beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Would really love to win only the Sleedved LED Kit  the only thing missing in my modded Phantom


Nice job mate


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Received my prize package today Thank you esproductions,Overclock.net,Nzxt and K3nny and the members who voted for my Pc.
> The Led kits came in in white.Thats so perfect!


Sweet! Install them and show us the pics!


----------



## Kaged

Looking good everyone







Come Monday I'll be a happy man, just ordered 2 HD6790's, 3 24" Asus VS248H-P monitors, and a clamp on triple monitor stand. Can't wait to try out some BF3 in Eyefinity, if I can get it to work correctly that is. Oddly enough everything from each vendor is showing up Monday. *[OhBrotherWhereArtThou]* Well isn't this place a geographical oddity! 5 days from everywhere!*[/OhBrotherWhereArtThou]*


----------



## Pikoy

noice !!!! can't wait to get my bf3 and mw3 :S really excited in getting the pics taken this saturday cause we are gonna have a lan party will post on saturday during the event


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Received my prize package today Thank you esproductions,Overclock.net,Nzxt and K3nny and the members who voted for my Pc.
> The Led kits came in in white.Thats so perfect!


Have fun with it







!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Looking good everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Monday I'll be a happy man, just ordered 2 HD6790's, 3 24" Asus VS248H-P monitors, and a clamp on triple monitor stand. Can't wait to try out some BF3 in Eyefinity, if I can get it to work correctly that is. Oddly enough everything from each vendor is showing up Monday. *[OhBrotherWhereArtThou]* Well isn't this place a geographical oddity! 5 days from everywhere!*[/OhBrotherWhereArtThou]*


Don't you already have 6790s? Or did you mean 6970s? You dropped some serious coin lol. Make sure you post some pics of the new setup.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Looking good everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Monday I'll be a happy man, just ordered 2 HD6790's, 3 24" Asus VS248H-P monitors, and a clamp on triple monitor stand. Can't wait to try out some BF3 in Eyefinity, if I can get it to work correctly that is. Oddly enough everything from each vendor is showing up Monday. *[OhBrotherWhereArtThou]* Well isn't this place a geographical oddity! 5 days from everywhere!*[/OhBrotherWhereArtThou]*


Yeah man have hope it works for you. Right now I'm not very happy with what BF3 did to surround. But hopefully all will be well for you! You putting those cards under water?


----------



## Fifty-Three

question might already be answered, but maybe somebody can give a definite answer.

Have we found any other fans that will fit the phantom without modding or buying NZXT fans?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three*
> 
> question might already be answered, but maybe somebody can give a definite answer.
> Have we found any other fans that will fit the phantom without modding or buying NZXT fans?


I thought the Xigmatek 200mm's fit, correct me if I'm wrong people!


----------



## Fifty-Three

Hmm interesting, I wish there was or we could make an official list of which fans will fit and CONFIRMED.

will Xigmatek directly replace all the other fans too?


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three*
> 
> Hmm interesting, I wish there was or we could make an official list of which fans will fit and CONFIRMED.
> will Xigmatek directly replace all the other fans too?


Coolermaster megaflows fit in the top, the holes for screws wont match, but they fit the resses so good, that theres litteraly no nneed to screw them
i havent tried them in the side panel yet

.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Don't you already have 6790s? Or did you mean 6970s? You dropped some serious coin lol. Make sure you post some pics of the new setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah man have hope it works for you. Right now I'm not very happy with what BF3 did to surround. But hopefully all will be well for you! You putting those cards under water?


Yes I did mean 6970, dyslexia gets to me with the 2 lol.

I hope it works too, if not hopefully it will when the patch comes out. I will be putting them under water within the next month, but I want to make sure I don't get a dead one before I start buying more parts, $1500 is enough to spend for this month lol.


----------



## mrsmiles

well i just came back from purchasing a black phantom, definitely worth the price i paid, major upgrade over the antec 900, will be moving the system later on tonight.


----------



## Pikoy

one thing i have to be frank about it is that the xigmatik has slow rpm comapred to the stock nzxt fans that are 200mm so if ever you will go with the fans i suggest you go for the fans that is on and get another one because they are better in rpm wise


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Updated Pics with better Camera. Loving this case its a beast.


Clean build, but just too many colors for me, you got the red, white, black, green... just something that would tick me off.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Looking good everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Monday I'll be a happy man, just ordered 2 HD6790's, 3 24" Asus VS248H-P monitors, and a clamp on triple monitor stand. Can't wait to try out some BF3 in Eyefinity, if I can get it to work correctly that is. Oddly enough everything from each vendor is showing up Monday. *[OhBrotherWhereArtThou]* Well isn't this place a geographical oddity! 5 days from everywhere!*[/OhBrotherWhereArtThou]*


I hope it works out for you because I just dumped one 6970 and am now running 1 over clocked 6970 and games run so much better and bug free bf3 , crysis 2 with all ultra patches and mwf3 all run high 50s or cap at 60 fps . So for me dumping 1 6970 was a huge improvement .I do miss benching with 2 cards that's when you actually see the difference.but remember I did overvolt and overclock it to 1000/1500 on water .


----------



## Fifty-Three

I will do cooler master uptop, and just bite the bullet and throw the nzxt in all the rest,

I have a black case and i'm torn between white and blue leds, or just blue


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifty-Three*
> 
> I will do cooler master uptop, and just bite the bullet and throw the nzxt in all the rest,
> I have a black case and i'm torn between white and blue leds, or just blue


Do blue and white. Multi colored cases always look good imo!


----------



## Fifty-Three

Blue and White light show with black case it is......i'm stoked, i got a gift card to amazon, i'm about to blow that ***** up.


----------



## holthe94

New here, Just modded my Phantom with a huge side window, and changed the hdd bay.
Someone has some more things I can do with it?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holthe94*
> 
> New here, Just modded my Phantom with a huge side window, and changed the hdd bay.
> Someone has some more things I can do with it?


Welcome to OCN! You should take some time and fill out your rig stats so we can tell what we are looking at. 1 suggestion that I have would be to clean up the U channel that you used for the side panel window. Once again, welcome to this great community!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holthe94*
> 
> New here, Just modded my Phantom with a huge side window, and changed the hdd bay.
> Someone has some more things I can do with it?


your cut if f ucke d up and so is the u-channel, if you going to invest time into to something then do it right, otherwise welcome, and enjoy you stay


----------



## mybadomen

Just thought i would mention that the Fans that come with the Havik 140 Rock!! 90.3cfm @ 1200 rpm and almost completely silent.Great fans at the moment i am using one of them pushing air in the front of my case i want to buy more of these fans someday when the budget can afford it









Dont worry the Havik will be going to use in the Pc i am building for my son.So at least we got cpu cooling out of the way.Its coming along slowly but hes still young anyway.Here he is in case you guys forgot.


----------



## moosehead11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Hey everyone, I did a few zip code tests and shipping was consistently $8.84 from CT to NJ to CA.
> 
> I did notice the overnight shipping was $27.23. Please take a picture if you get a result different than the ones I posted below


Is shipping up to Toronto, ON Canada available?? If i can get the windowed side pain then i am sold on getting the phanton


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just thought i would mention that the Fans that come with the Havik 140 Rock!! 90.3cfm @ 1200 rpm and almost completely silent.Great fans at the moment i am using one of them pushing air in the front of my case i want to buy more of these fans someday when the budget can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry the Havik will be going to use in the Pc i am building for my son.So at least we got cpu cooling out of the way.Its coming along slowly but hes still young anyway.Here he is in case you guys forgot.


Coool haha how much is a havik, and its 14cm right?


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just thought i would mention that the Fans that come with the Havik 140 Rock!! 90.3cfm @ 1200 rpm and almost completely silent.Great fans at the moment i am using one of them pushing air in the front of my case i want to buy more of these fans someday when the budget can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry the Havik will be going to use in the Pc i am building for my son.So at least we got cpu cooling out of the way.Its coming along slowly but hes still young anyway.Here he is in case you guys forgot.


That looks awesome!
Liking the white tubing.


----------



## mrsmiles

anyone have any suggestions on how to reduce the noise caused by the hard drives, it seems like the noise is being amplified by the case, its something noticeable and annoying when i have no music playing.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just thought i would mention that the Fans that come with the Havik 140 Rock!! 90.3cfm @ 1200 rpm and almost completely silent.Great fans at the moment i am using one of them pushing air in the front of my case i want to buy more of these fans someday when the budget can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry the Havik will be going to use in the Pc i am building for my son.So at least we got cpu cooling out of the way.Its coming along slowly but hes still young anyway.Here he is in case you guys forgot.


Liking the white fans and tubing. Are the fans on the bottom rad in push or pull? Been thinking about puting my rad down there when I start my case. Mainly just to keep the nice fans up top.


----------



## ReconRunner

AHHHH CANT DECIDE BETWEEN UV WHITE TUBING OR UV BLACK, HELP!!!!


----------



## Hogwasher

white


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> white


BUT THE BLACK WOULD BE SICK!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> BUT THE BLACK WOULD BE SICK!


ok black









No really with the White phantom I think white tubes with black fittings look the best


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> ok black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really with the White phantom I think white tubes with black fittings look the best


...are you positive!?!!?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> ...are you positive!?!!?


lol yea but that is my opinion, you ought to start a thread in the water cooling section with a poll to get a larger sampling


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> lol yea but that is my opinion, you ought to start a thread in the water cooling section with a poll to get a larger sampling


i would...if i new how to *****...


----------



## Frojoe

Look at what Frozencpu just started to sell..

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14544/cst-1246/NZXT_Phantom_Enthusiast_Full_Tower_ATX_Chassis_w_Custom_Bolt-On_Window.html already installed ready to go and the window in other colors.

You can get just the side panel shipped http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14522/win-174/Custom_NZXT_Phantom_Side_Panel_w_Bolt-On_Kit_Installed_-_Black_Edition.html

Or just the window http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14323/win-167/Custom_NZXT_Phantom_Side_Panel_Window_Bolt-On_Kit_-_Clear.html

Tell me what you think


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frojoe*
> 
> Look at what Frozencpu just started to sell..
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14544/cst-1246/NZXT_Phantom_Enthusiast_Full_Tower_ATX_Chassis_w_Custom_Bolt-On_Window.html already installed ready to go and the window in other colors.
> You can get just the side panel shipped http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14522/win-174/Custom_NZXT_Phantom_Side_Panel_w_Bolt-On_Kit_Installed_-_Black_Edition.html
> Or just the window http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14323/win-167/Custom_NZXT_Phantom_Side_Panel_Window_Bolt-On_Kit_-_Clear.html
> Tell me what you think


Those are all horribly overpriced.................so srsly


----------



## Frojoe

how do you figure besides the case is 15 more dollars than newegg?


----------



## Kaged

$15 more?? Try $100 more than newegg, and adding maybe $20 worth of plexi and a sheet metal trim ring, and 15 minutes of cutting and drilling holes. Horribly overpriced...................... You can buy a windowed side panel from NZXT for $25. Sure you can't get different colors of plexi with it, but for $10 more it could easily be changed.


----------



## Hogwasher

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146067

lot more the 15 more like 100+

edit: Beat me to the punch


----------



## Kaged

Sorry lol, the name of your rig, is the same name as the company I work for.


----------



## Frojoe

A full window or just the one piece?


----------



## Kaged

The NZXT windowed panel has about the same size window as the one you posted, and you get the whole side panel, for 25% the cost.


----------



## Frojoe

and its only 100 dollars more because the window is already cut and installed... that why i wondering about this already made panel from nzxt


----------



## Kaged

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa%20phan%20wi.htm

I'm slightly confused as to what you're saying here? Only $100 more because it's already cut and installed? NZXT's panel is already cut and installed, as well. So even buying the case from newegg and then buying the panel if you had to, it would still cost $75 less. The kit you posted last is still $20 more, not installed, than the whole panel from NZXT. If I were to not do a window mod myself, I would still go with the NZXT panel over Frozen CPU's add on's, because the price point is plain ridiculous, and anyone with a slight bit of common sense, would most likely do the same. To me it sounds like you work for/own FrozenCPU and you're trying to pedal overpriced accessories to a forum club. I certainly hope that is not the case, because I was planning on purchasing some more water cooling goodies from there. But this has kind of turned me off from doing so if that's what this is.


----------



## Frojoe

Too be honest I do work there. In not the owner. In just trying get more information on price point to better help our customers. We post things on Facebook on our new builds but we get mixed reviews. So I decided to post on a really forum to get a real review and understand what customers want and what else is out there. Definably not trying to pedal products on the club forums. As you can see I just signed up today and this is my first post. Sorry if I came like I was trying to sell something. Not my intention at all. Just trying to get insite on this case and people who have it and want they personally think.


----------



## Kaged

Alright, I'll give you props for that. I understand companies need feedback when they introduce new products, but I personally(can't speak for anyone else) would rather know upfront what it is you are trying to get done.
I think you would need, at very least, to match your window kit to the cost of NZXT's full windowed panel. Because it is offered in more colors of plexi.

The full side panel I could see maybe $40-$45, for the same reason given above.

The whole case, I could see maybe $160-$165, same reason(different colors of plexi offered).

If you leave the prices where they are at now, the only people you are going to get to purchase them, might be someone hitting it off of a search engine, and not seeing NZXt's offering.

I'm all for giving feedback, and sorry if I came off as a dick earlier.


----------



## Frojoe

Nah, its ok. Up until right now I had no idea nzxt even sold the side panel with the window, so thanks a lot for showing me that and the def good feedback. I do the case modding and window installs and whatnot. So if I can produce something that people want or like I'm all up for the challenge. So any other ideas and I can consider them on the next build and sorry for any grammar issues I'm on my phone right now


----------



## lightsout

Lol get em Kaged! Frozencpu has a good selection but everytime I shop around they are consistently the most expensive.
As for recommendations on the panel I would love to see something with a much bigger window. Taking out the top mesh is the common window you always see. Just my. 02

Cool to see this case getting some love bit I agree with Kaged I wouldn't consider it an option as its just too pricey.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> As for recommendations on the panel I would love to see something with a much bigger window. Taking out the top mesh is the common window you always see. Just my. 02


^^ This! Making it bigger or a more custom style shape would give it a bit more uniqueness, and want-ability over NZXT's panel IMO. The top mesh only window is the most common one you will see done, and with its simplicity you would probably lose some of its selling point right there. I would open it up to the bottom level of the 120mm fan meshand maybe a little towards the front as well. Then you could charge a little bit more for it. Still not $100 more than the whole case itself, but likely more than enough you could still profit off of it.


----------



## Frojoe

The feedback is greatly appericated. Any other ideas for case mods or watercool ideas that you would like to share. I would like to incorperate into the new build, as in going to do a liquid cooled red phantom. Like it can be the Overclock.net NZXT Phantom Edition (no guarentees). I just build them, I cant control prices, nor do I name them, but could def be a Phantom club inspired build. Im just thinking out of the box and getting new ideas.


----------



## Birdyz

1. What cpu fans fit in the phantom case that does not block the 200mm fans on top around $50 or less.? (Planning on purchasing the CoolerMaster Hyper 212)
2. Should I buy some dust filters?
3. What are some relatively quiet/good performance fans that I can replace/add into the phantom? (With/without LED but prefer LED)
4. Should I go for some sound proofing materials like this? http://www.acousticpc.com/acousti_products_apl_acoustipack_lite_pc_sound_proofing_kit.html

I really like this case and want a quiet pc so I don't mind adding or replacing components to make it quieter. Since I'll be downloading and leaving the computer on for some time.


----------



## mybadomen

Just thought i would Post my Airflow Setup in my Phantom in case anyone needed any ideas. I have no fan in the window and everything is liquid cooled and this setup i found works best for my setup.Max Load Prime95 58c does hit 60 for a second here and there but mainly always 58c thats @ 4.8Ghz 1.4 volts when i run @ 5 ghz and higher voltage it does go up by 2 degress.Alot of this airflow depends on the raised feet though to flow right.Heres a rough sketch .also i am adding 2 more 120s down bottom for push pull just been to busy to put them in.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just thought i would Post my Airflow Setup in my Phantom in case anyone needed any ideas. I have no fan in the window and everything is liquid cooled and this setup i found works best for my setup.Max Load Prime95 58c does hit 60 for a second here and there but mainly always 58c thats @ 4.8Ghz 1.4 volts when i run @ 5 ghz and higher voltage it does go up by 2 degress.Alot of this airflow depends on the raised feet though to flow right.Heres a rough sketch .also i am adding 2 more 120s down bottom for push pull just been to busy to put them in.


What temps do you see running IBT with AVX max memory? I really can't believe you're getting better temps (vs pulling in outside cold air) blowing warmed air through your rads. Have you tried running your setup pulling air in?


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Updated Pics with better Camera. Loving this case its a beast.


nice rig but too colorful... i would go with all black if i were u...

anyway, how do you mount the HDD? i was planning to do so but have no clue on how to do it? any tips?


----------



## Static Jak

So I'll most likely be picking this up for my Dad for Xmas for his new PC.
Just a handful of questions if you guys don't mind.

If I use a Xigmatek Dark Knight CPU Cooler or something of similar in size, can I still fit on a 20mm fan on the side panel and a second on the top? And what's the best set up for airflow? Usually the room my dad keeps his pc can get pretty hot so the more fans the better.


----------



## adittoro

Finally my Phantom has arrived in my room..

im blown away by the cable management and everything there is to it.
Glad to join the club..


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> So I'll most likely be picking this up for my Dad for Xmas for his new PC.
> Just a handful of questions if you guys don't mind.
> If I use a Xigmatek Dark Knight CPU Cooler or something of similar in size, can I still fit on a 20mm fan on the side panel and a second on the top? And what's the best set up for airflow? Usually the room my dad keeps his pc can get pretty hot so the more fans the better.


good choice on picking phantom for ur dad..

first off all that cpu is not gonna let u fit 200mm side fan, not without some modding...
and what is the purpose of the phantom? for intense gaming or office?
if intense gaming u can follow my budget build
here's the pic



u can put 120mm fan besides the GPU using double sided tape or velcro to make it stands still...

and can use my fan setup

front 120mm intake
bottom 120mm intake
side 120mm intake
top 2x200mm outtake
rear 120mm outtake

the results i have with room temp 29C when idle is 35C average for CPU/GPU and load CPU 50C, GPU1 68C, GPU2 65C


----------



## Frojoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> 1. What cpu fans fit in the phantom case that does not block the 200mm fans on top around $50 or less.? (Planning on purchasing the CoolerMaster Hyper 212)
> 2. Should I buy some dust filters?
> 3. What are some relatively quiet/good performance fans that I can replace/add into the phantom? (With/without LED but prefer LED)
> 4. Should I go for some sound proofing materials like this? http://www.acousticpc.com/acousti_products_apl_acoustipack_lite_pc_sound_proofing_kit.html
> I really like this case and want a quiet pc so I don't mind adding or replacing components to make it quieter. Since I'll be downloading and leaving the computer on for some time.


To answer your first question, not sure but i can find out later today for you if you like, there is a few other coolers that are nice in the range that I like, Gelid Solutions Tranquillo 4 (CC-TranQ-01-A) which should def fit and Scythe MUGEN-3 5 (SCMG-3000) but that's about the same size as the coolermaster.

Up to you, less internal cleaning but if your going for looks....

As in the fans, the I like the nzxt fans for the 200mm on the top, if you want to be able to turn your fan lights off that's the way to go, there are also bitfenix 200mm which also have thats header for the switch the fan leds on and off, its not the same exact header as the nzxt fans but you probably can get it to work, but as for the hole spacing on the fan is another story whether or not they will fit because there is no 200mm standard in the computer fan industry. Same goes for coolermaster 200mm fan, not sure if the spacing is the same, maybe someone else can confirm the fan if that have used before.

For sound damping its a personal preference. Does it work, yes. But my theory is if you don't have enough air flow then it would act as in insulator, but i could be wrong, but in terms of the "acoustic" brand, great stuff, esp with the ultimate pack. its thick, cleaner to cut, i think it looks better than others.


----------



## Static Jak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> good choice on picking phantom for ur dad..
> first off all that cpu is not gonna let u fit 200mm side fan, not without some modding...
> and what is the purpose of the phantom? for intense gaming or office?
> if intense gaming u can follow my budget build
> here's the pic
> 
> u can put 120mm fan besides the GPU using double sided tape or velcro to make it stands still...
> and can use my fan setup
> front 120mm intake
> bottom 120mm intake
> side 120mm intake
> top 2x200mm outtake
> rear 120mm outtake
> the results i have with room temp 29C when idle is 35C average for CPU/GPU and load CPU 50C, GPU1 68C, GPU2 65C


That's a shame, any known CPU coolers that aren't so big that they give enough space for a 200mm side fan? It's not like it's being overclocked so I don't need anything big, just something to replace the god awful Intel Stock coolers.
And yeah, it's a gaming PC. Using a GTX 560 and an i5 2500.


----------



## RonB94GT

Debating between installing rad in bottom or top? How do you think Orange trim with black grills and orange Led fans would look on a white case? Do you think that would be 2 many colors? Thoughts please.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> That's a shame, any known CPU coolers that aren't so big that they give enough space for a 200mm side fan? It's not like it's being overclocked so I don't need anything big, just something to replace the god awful Intel Stock coolers.
> And yeah, it's a gaming PC. Using a GTX 560 and an i5 2500.


well any CPU coolers height that is not exceeding 150mm will allow u to fit side fan 200mm and, but i would recommend +- 120mm heatsink to avoid turbulence like noctua NH-U9B SE2.
or u can go with water cooler and u shall have no issue with the side fan.
also id recommend not to have 2x120mm side fan install, its useless, mess up the airflow


----------



## Static Jak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> well any CPU coolers height that is not exceeding 150mm will allow u to fit side fan 200mm and, but i would recommend +- 120mm heatsink to avoid turbulence like noctua NH-U9B SE2.
> or u can go with water cooler and u shall have no issue with the side fan.
> also id r*ecommend not to have 2x120mm side fan install, its useless, mess up the airflow*


You mean the 2 120mm fans that come with it on the side?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just thought i would Post my Airflow Setup in my Phantom in case anyone needed any ideas. I have no fan in the window and everything is liquid cooled and this setup i found works best for my setup.Max Load Prime95 58c does hit 60 for a second here and there but mainly always 58c thats @ 4.8Ghz 1.4 volts when i run @ 5 ghz and higher voltage it does go up by 2 degress.Alot of this airflow depends on the raised feet though to flow right.Heres a rough sketch .also i am adding 2 more 120s down bottom for push pull just been to busy to put them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What temps do you see running IBT with AVX max memory? I really can't believe you're getting better temps (vs pulling in outside cold air) blowing warmed air through your rads. Have you tried running your setup pulling air in?
Click to expand...

Imo you got it backwards. Not sure if you tried the rads as intake but its normally better that way. Your temps sound good though.


----------



## Pikoy

here it is







gonna do some more advancements soon before February hopefully :S


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> 
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna do some more advancements soon before February hopefully :S


Looks good man, you put the hard drive bay upside down compared to how others have done it, might save you a tad bit or room though. I like the build. Those 480's must get hot though, they look thirsty!!!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good man, you put the hard drive bay upside down compared to how others have done it, might save you a tad bit or room though. I like the build. Those 480's must get hot though, they look thirsty!!!


one at a time by early February I have already planned some more surprises


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna do some more advancements soon before February hopefully :S


...were can i pick up such a pus'sy magnet?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna do some more advancements soon before February hopefully :S


Verry nice done Pikoy!


----------



## Pikoy

i dnt know bro hahahaha everything got done in 3 days hahaha hope it looks clean hahaha still have a **** load of sleeves here at my room over estimated hahaha

btw that picture you see on top is this one in OCN http://www.overclock.net/t/1133437/tj11-single-loop-dominator-sandy-tri-sli-gtx-580-build


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i'm going to spray the side panel with this illustration that i made  my madness to battlefield 3 lol, im was going to spray it as ghosted on the black phantom. will post how it would tun out. if you suggest colour to spray with more preferably a colour that wont be overpowered on the black


----------



## DanielMysterio

Ok I have a new favorite game now . Finally my WC Parts gonna ship on Monday


----------



## Static Jak

So in terms of fan cooling, I'm thinking of something along these lines (thanks for the image mybadomen







)



The blue circle representing the 200mm side fan.


----------



## num1son

^Thats the way to do it on air.


----------



## Static Jak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> ^Thats the way to do it on air.


Good to know.







Just getting this all checked out so I can get at it the second I get it. Which should be next week.

Now, last thing to come to mind and I think I'm all set. The HDD Cage where the 120mm fan is going to be at the bottom, that's simply screws keeping it it in place right? And can a 120mm fan be put in there easily or is any modding needed?
And now, I'm off to watch Walking Dead.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting this all checked out so I can get at it the second I get it. Which should be next week.
> Now, last thing to come to mind and I think I'm all set. The HDD Cage where the 120mm fan is going to be at the bottom, that's simply screws keeping it it in place right? And can a 120mm fan be put in there easily or is any modding needed?
> And now, I'm off to watch Walking Dead.


Its just screws holding it in. You can easily put the fan in there, but the holes don't line up perfectly.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Debating between installing rad in bottom or top? How do you think Orange trim with black grills and orange Led fans would look on a white case? Do you think that would be 2 many colors? Thoughts please.


Any Thoughts


----------



## num1son

So you're doing a 240 rad then correct? You probably want to do it on the top with a thinner rad. It's a bit less modding and you wont have to mess with your hard drives. In the top though you can just as easily do a 360 as a 240. Check out K3nny's first phantom for that color theme.
K3nnys Phantom


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> So you're doing a 240 rad then correct? You probably want to do it on the top with a thinner rad. It's a bit less modding and you wont have to mess with your hard drives. In the top though you can just as easily do a 360 as a 240. Check out K3nny's first phantom for that color theme.
> K3nnys Phantom


Well you'rs was the one that had me thinking about putting it on the bottom. And K3nny's was the one that inspired me to get a Phantom. I guess when they updated the board some of my system spes dissapeared. I have the XSPC RS240 kit now. I am not opposed to modding with the harddrives. I was thinking it might be good to keep the big fans up top?


----------



## ne0h

How are these cases noise wise? I've got a Mountain Mods U2-UFO and I'm thinking of trading it or selling it to get another case. My wife says it's too big and too loud.


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frojoe*
> 
> To answer your first question, not sure but i can find out later today for you if you like, there is a few other coolers that are nice in the range that I like, Gelid Solutions Tranquillo 4 (CC-TranQ-01-A) which should def fit and Scythe MUGEN-3 5 (SCMG-3000) but that's about the same size as the coolermaster.
> Up to you, less internal cleaning but if your going for looks....
> As in the fans, the I like the nzxt fans for the 200mm on the top, if you want to be able to turn your fan lights off that's the way to go, there are also bitfenix 200mm which also have thats header for the switch the fan leds on and off, its not the same exact header as the nzxt fans but you probably can get it to work, but as for the hole spacing on the fan is another story whether or not they will fit because there is no 200mm standard in the computer fan industry. Same goes for coolermaster 200mm fan, not sure if the spacing is the same, maybe someone else can confirm the fan if that have used before.
> For sound damping its a personal preference. Does it work, yes. But my theory is if you don't have enough air flow then it would act as in insulator, but i could be wrong, but in terms of the "acoustic" brand, great stuff, esp with the ultimate pack. its thick, cleaner to cut, i think it looks better than others.


Thx. I'll be sticking with Nzxt for the 200mm fans since it's easier that way. I'm thinking about getting LED for the other fans but not sure about the performance on them.

Anyone else?
Quote:


> 1. What cpu fans fit in the phantom case that does not block the 200mm fans on top around $50 or less.? (Planning on purchasing the CoolerMaster Hyper 212)
> 2. Should I buy some dust filters?
> 3. What are some relatively quiet/good performance fans that I can replace/add into the phantom? (With/without LED but prefer LED)
> 4. Should I go for some sound proofing materials like this? http://www.acousticpc.com/acousti_products_apl_acoustipack_lite_pc_sound_proofing_kit.html
> I really like this case and want a quiet pc so I don't mind adding or replacing components to make it quieter. Since I'll be downloading and leaving the computer on for some time.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Well you'rs was the one that had me thinking about putting it on the bottom. And K3nny's was the one that inspired me to get a Phantom. I guess when they updated the board some of my system spes dissapeared. I have the XSPC RS240 kit now. I am not opposed to modding with the harddrives. I was thinking it might be good to keep the big fans up top?


Ok well the bottom isn't bad either. With the RS kit you can put the rad in push/pull on the bottom. Having the fans up top too would be very beneficial. Then you can have the rad fans as intake and exhaust it right out the top.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ne0h*
> 
> How are these cases noise wise? I've got a Mountain Mods U2-UFO and I'm thinking of trading it or selling it to get another case. My wife says it's too big and too loud.


Its all about the fans. Get quieter ones for yours and you should be fine.


----------



## golfergolfer

Just a quick question here... If i have my LED fans hooked up to the fan controller, when i set them to the lowest speed will i see a change in the brightness of the LEDS? If it helps these are the fans


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Just a quick question here... If i have my LED fans hooked up to the fan controller, when i set them to the lowest speed will i see a change in the brightness of the LEDS? If it helps these are the fans


yes it will lower the led brightness if u connect to the fan control's 3 pin


----------



## Amorvulnerat

Hey guys! i'm new to the forum so i thought i'd share some pics of my rig.







Painted it yesterday, pretty happy about the result.


----------



## Supper

guys, im thinkin on getting a budget yet good ups for my phantom... any recommendation? thx


----------



## maestrobg

hi everyone... i just have bought new NZXT Phantom and made a window for it....

i hope that you will like my window mod


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holthe94*
> 
> New here, Just modded my Phantom with a huge side window, and changed the hdd bay.
> Someone has some more things I can do with it?


Please take your time with modding the Case, your mod just doesn't look good.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi everyone... i just have bought new NZXT Phantom and made a window for it....
> 
> i hope that you will like my window mod


Looks great man I like it!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi everyone... i just have bought new NZXT Phantom and made a window for it....
> i hope that you will like my window mod


Looks awesome! I like how your pictures turned out with the streaks of blue!








I wonder though if maybe you added some red or green led fans/lights if the contrast would look good? I've been thinking about messing around with some lighting with my all blue fans as well.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi everyone... i just have bought new NZXT Phantom and made a window for it....
> i hope that you will like my window mod


Awesome mod, but come on dude! Its a PC, not a light bulb!


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Please take your time with modding the Case, your mod just doesn't look good.


where is the workmanship!??


----------



## DanielMysterio

What do you mean?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Please take your time with modding the Case, your mod just doesn't look good.


thats ICE cold LOL.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> What do you mean?


I believe that was directed at holthe94


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Those are all horribly overpriced.................so srsly


was just about to say RIDICULOUSLY overpriced, like everything else on frozencpu.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frojoe*
> 
> Nah, its ok. Up until right now I had no idea nzxt even sold the side panel with the window, so thanks a lot for showing me that and the def good feedback. I do the case modding and window installs and whatnot. So if I can produce something that people want or like I'm all up for the challenge. So any other ideas and I can consider them on the next build and sorry for any grammar issues I'm on my phone right now


You work there? Well you better haul a'ss to that big boss of yours and tell him, to stop shi'tting out those nutt'y prices.


----------



## SirWaWa

hey guys
just picked up a white phantom, sadly it's not the usb 3.0 version
add me to the list
any word on the release for the front usb 3.0 upgrade?

anways i'm quite pleased with it
some minor build quality issues, not as top notch as my 800D but u get what u pay for but still very impressed
so I added a 140mm fan in the front (the nzxt one) and it gives off this annoying humming sound
it's not rubbing against anything and the other fans don't do this
the 2x120mm's, the 200mm side and the top 2x200mm all exhibit within normal sound tolerances
during startup for the first few seconds it gets loud then quiets down but u can still hear the annoying humming, when I ramp up the fan speed it gets louder just slightly
is it the fan? do these 140mm's just don't like being mounted vertically?
btw it kinda wobbles when it spins, could that be why? not 100% circular


----------



## num1son

The wobble would be what causes the hum. If you can return it for a good one.


----------



## RonB94GT

I just checked my new case also. No USB 3. I thought I read the new ones had this?


----------



## DanielMysterio

What I unterstand is only the new ones in Europe and Asia get USB 3.0


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> thats ICE cold LOL.


It didn't want to be rude







. I hope he didn't took it personally


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> It didn't want to be rude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope he didn't took it personally


I think he just needs to go back and fix the window edges. It looks as though it was cut with shaky hands.

Maybe he just needs to get better u-channel.

Edit: Trying to be polite. Like DanielMysterio.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> was just about to say RIDICULOUSLY overpriced, like everything else on frozencpu.


I smiled a little on that one







. Hope you never live in Switzerland, where everything is overpriced.







FrozenCPU does sell the Rasa RS 360 for 150$ and here the only one selling the the Kit, is selling them for 200CHF -> 230$







. But we have some awesome thing to


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> I think he just needs to go back and fix the window edges. It looks as though it was cut with shaky hands.
> Maybe he just needs to get better u-channel.
> Edit: Trying to be polite. Like DanielMysterio.


I think he just needs to get a completely new panel, and cut it again, but well lol.


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> I think he just needs to get a completely new panel, and cut it again, but well lol.


NZXT sells panels with windows now. For those people (like myself) who can not make straight cuts.


----------



## num1son

I think he just used crappy u channel that wont stay where its put. Also though at least he's trying? You have to start somewhere, not everyone is perfect.


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I believe that was directed at holthe94


this.
anyways can we stop feeding the troll








back on topic does nzxt sell a top pannel i have looked but cant find one...
its odd they have both sides and the front but no top








maybe i missed it?


----------



## Rowey

Ive been looking for a top and front panel too, im going to contact them


----------



## R1VER5

I am jealous of some of the cases on here. You guys have certainly inspired me to clean mine up and make it stand out more. I actually ordered some white carbon fiber vinyl and hope to revamp the interior in the next week or so.


----------



## golfergolfer

So will there be a USB 3.0 version of the Phantom on the market soon? or do you just have to buy the upgrade kit?


----------



## EmoPopsicle

add me! just got the white one.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

post up some pics emo.


----------



## Twoogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> So will there be a USB 3.0 version of the Phantom on the market soon? or do you just have to buy the upgrade kit?


The Australian version comes with usb 3.0 and we've had it for a while aswell. I find it pretty weird, I would of thought all the US etc ones would have had it long before us.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> I am jealous of some of the cases on here. You guys have certainly inspired me to clean mine up and make it stand out more. I actually ordered some white carbon fiber vinyl and hope to revamp the interior in the next week or so.


Awesome! I love white carbon fiber. Can't wait to see what you can do!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> You know what num1son, your gonna be maaa best frand evaaaaa!


Ohh lucky me! lol


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milton69*
> 
> Yeah, gotta straighthen up the edges of the window, repaint the whole sidepanel and replace that U channel, its seems kind of short in the upper corner, thinking about it, its not that hard maybe 2 hours?


Awesome, please feel free to ask anything you like







. I think the "worst" thing was the uchannel beeing to short and and not holding in place.


----------



## esproductions

Make sure you guys enter into our current contest! Super easy to enter and you can win supercool prizes like a NZXT case, LED kits, and T-shirt!


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> -


hey esp, how did you mount your corsair h100 into the top of your case under the fans?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> hey esp, how did you mount your corsair h100 into the top of your case under the fans?


U got 2 brackets delivered with ur phantom, Those are for radiator support.










Right upper corner, those 2 metal plates


----------



## apav

Well, I am happy to see the Phantom went on sale on newegg for $89.99 but to my dismay it was the black case. Because the price is so important to me I may have to get the black case instead of hoping the white case would go on sale.

Don't get me wrong, I think the Black case is just as awesome, but I am afraid of the smudges, fingerprints, scratches that will be noticeable in the daytime after a while









Anyone have the Black version and found a way to clean it without smudging or scratching it? I'd like to know if it's possible before I place my order


----------



## Amorvulnerat

Use a soft cloths. Like one of those cloths u get with your tv / monitor / ipad whatever, those work perfect for me.


----------



## leveldowen

Windex and paper towels worked fine for me. I eventually painted mine all flat black, so fingerprints aren't a problem anymore though. I also don't manhandle my case constantly either though.


----------



## apav

So if I leave it under my desk only to open the front door, press the top bottons and occasionally open the side door it shouldn't get marked up and dusty/smudged then?


----------



## Rowey

how would i go about waxing mine? sick of polishing it..


----------



## thrasherht

It is on sale again. good time to get one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146068&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL112111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL112111-_-EMC-112111-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11146068-L014A


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> It is on sale again. good time to get one.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146068&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL112111&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL112111-_-EMC-112111-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11146068-L014A


Bummer though only the black one.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> how would i go about waxing mine? sick of polishing it..


one thing my friend did but have not tried is armor all lol but i think that would only be good for black phantom cases i wax mine i get good results


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> hey esp, how did you mount your corsair h100 into the top of your case under the fans?


Pretty easy, the Phantom supports it natively. Just use the radiator offset brackets included with the case and you will be able to install your radiator under the top 200mm fans. However, if you install 2 more fans onto the radiator for push/pull like I did, then you may have clearance issues with tall RAM sticks (ones with heatsinks).


----------



## chucknorris101

hey so with xmas coming ive been asked to put together an xmas list. i just built my first rig with a black phantom and im wondering if you guys could recommend some things to trick out my rig. i have a cnps9900max blue cooler so im trying to stick with the black/blue color scheme. i know one thing i want is the windowed side panel. aside from that what kind of lights and such would you recommend? i want to sleeve my psu eventually but im going to get mdpc-x and asking relatives to order internationally seems a bit too far.

tl;dr recommend case lighting/accessories for gift ideas ~$0-$30 range


----------



## lightsout

NZXT sleeved LED kit.
http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Sleeved-Light-Meter-CB-LED20-BU/dp/B0046Y5Z5G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321902188&sr=8-1

Great way to make ambient light instead of all the light coming from fan led's.


----------



## chucknorris101

thanks, anyone have any opinions/suggestions about the blue cathodes/ccfls? or better to go with the led sleeves?


----------



## Birdyz

Got my new case from the ups today! Hope I can be added to the club once I finished my build. Still need lots more hardware to buy.
The new case is on the left and on the right we have is the dented one.

And and quick question guys
The new case has this blue marker on one of the usb connectors:


The old one:


So what's that blue marker on the sub on my new case?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> 
> Got my new case from the ups today! Hope I can be added to the club once I finished my build. Still need lots more hardware to buy.
> The new case is on the left and on the right we have is the dented one.
> And and quick question guys
> The new case has this blue marker on one of the usb connectors:
> 
> The old one:
> 
> So what's that blue marker on the sub on my new case?


Blue = USB 3.0


----------



## chucknorris101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> So what's that blue marker on the sub on my new case?


thats no marker.. my friend you got usb 3.0


----------



## R1VER5

I believe that indicates USB 3.0 with the blue.

Edit: Same time. Screw you guys! LOL.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leveldowen*
> 
> Windex and paper towels worked fine for me. I eventually painted mine all flat black, so fingerprints aren't a problem anymore though. I also don't manhandle my case constantly either though.


Hmm if i was to do this what kind of paint would I need? What did you do with the grilles and such? Do you recommend doing it? I will be going away for long periods of time every couple months so I would just keep my computer wrapped in a garbage bag or blanket for months on end. I don't know how much of a dust/fingerprint magnet it is and how clearly scratches show, but if they do, I may just save the trouble and get the white.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Blue = USB 3.0


Awesome! So from this point on do you think newegg will be shipping only models with USB 3.0? I think when I purchase one I'll make it clear that I would like them to send me one with a USB 3.0, if they'd actually hear me out, well I'm not sure.


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Blue = USB 3.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> thats no marker.. my friend you got usb 3.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> I believe that indicates USB 3.0 with the blue.
> Edit: Same time. Screw you guys! LOL.


Thanks for the clarification guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Awesome! So from this point on do you think newegg will be shipping only models with USB 3.0? I think when I purchase one I'll make it clear that I would like them to send me one with a USB 3.0, if they'd actually hear me out, well I'm not sure.


Haha lets hope so. Either that or I got really lucky. Update us when you receive the case!


----------



## yuigita

I just received the tshirt from the contest I won, thanks!

I don't know what "bringing sexy back" has anything to do with nzxt though :l


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Awesome! So from this point on do you think newegg will be shipping only models with USB 3.0? I think when I purchase one I'll make it clear that I would like them to send me one with a USB 3.0, if they'd actually hear me out, well I'm not sure.


I just got one from Newegg and no USB 3.0. Thats bull going to [email protected]$ at NewEgg now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuigita*
> 
> I just received the tshirt from the contest I won, thanks!
> 
> I don't know what "bringing sexy back" has anything to do with nzxt though :l


The Phantom is sexy.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hmm if i was to do this what kind of paint would I need? What did you do with the grilles and such? Do you recommend doing it? I will be going away for long periods of time every couple months so I would just keep my computer wrapped in a garbage bag or blanket for months on end. I don't know how much of a dust/fingerprint magnet it is and how clearly scratches show, but if they do, I may just save the trouble and get the white.


Has anyone painted the Black Phantom with flat black paint?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Has anyone painted the Black Phantom with flat black paint?


Yes, there are a couple matte black Phantoms in here somewhere...


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Has anyone painted the Black Phantom with flat black paint?


Both Boris11 and I have done it.


----------



## Kaged

Got most of my new hotness in today, only have the GPU's setup at the moment. Waiting for my Monitor stand which will hopefully be here tomorrow, if not Wednesday. Snow ruins everything around here







Here's some very crappy cell phone pics of the 6970's anyway.


----------



## num1son

NIce! However those babies look thirsty!


----------



## Derek1387

Hey guys, got my new Phantom under the knife, doing a full mode with water cooling... check it out!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1171073/insert-name-here-water-cooled-phantom-build-first-wc-attempt/0_100#post_15742086


----------



## Pikoy

that is gonna look amazing !!!


----------



## stratmaster458

I want USB 3.0 for mine! I sent them an email and they sent me a new USB/audio/eSATA panel but it was the regular 2.0 one, I was hoping to get a 3.0 one. I wasn't too bummed because I accidently broke the panel that came with the case when removing the top plastics so I needed a replacement anyway.

I'm going to be doing the window mod tomorrow night, can I use a Jigsaw to cut the acrylic or should I laser cut it before I go home from school?

What kind of Jigsaw blade should I use?


----------



## Derek1387

If you can laser cut... do that. If you only have a jigsaw, you the most bpi you have access to... IE, the most teeth per inch.


----------



## lightsout

Kaged that looks pretty sweet. What monitor stand did you get?


----------



## Pikoy

i am not a fan of dual or tri monitors but if i could afford a lg borderless tv then that would the ideal tri monitor for me







they would look sick


----------



## Creel

Well didn't take long for me to get bored and do something else haha.

Didn't take me as long as I thought but took out one of the HDD cages to fit the new pump.










Now to test temps for a bit it the pump is 12987439238x's quieter than the old one and find some blocks for my video cards.


----------



## AMC

Finally done, Thought I would share


----------



## idaWHALE

envious


----------



## Pikoy

^ nice build you got there just gotta ask why put it outside when there is still so much room inside ?


----------



## num1son

Too tall.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> ^ nice build you got there just gotta ask why put it outside when there is still so much room inside ?


Easier to fill/drain.
When I redo the loop, I will try to put the res in the inside maybe. The only thing I don't like is the fact that I don't have the rubber pieces on the case where the tubing comes out. They kept popping out and for the life of me couldn't get it. I hope it won't cut the tubing but we will see.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Both Boris11 and I have done it.


How did it turn out? No more noticeable fingerprints?I might be doing this just because I don't want to see wear and tear.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Easier to fill/drain.
> When I redo the loop, I will try to put the res in the inside maybe. The only thing I don't like is the fact that I don't have the rubber pieces on the case where the tubing comes out. They kept popping out and for the life of me couldn't get it. I hope it won't cut the tubing but we will see.


ah i see







that kinda sounds bad if the tubes would be affected :S good luck with it


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> How did it turn out? No more noticeable fingerprints?I might be doing this just because I don't want to see wear and tear.


Yeah! As long as you take your time and do it right it looks amazing with no fingerprints or dust being very visible if at all.


----------



## stratmaster458

Well I didn't get time on the laser cutter today, so I guess I'm gonna take my PC home with me for thanksgiving and do the cut to the case door and keep it patched with cardboard, and when I get back to school I will laser cut on monday and use the 3M tape to attache the window. Pics will follow.

If cutting acrylic isn't too bad with a bandsaw I might do that.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Kaged that looks pretty sweet. What monitor stand did you get?


Thank you sir, the monitor stand is from easymountlcd.com. Its the one that clamps to tge desk, and well hold 3 up to 28" in size. I saw a thread in the monitor section about them, $89 plus shipping. They also have a regular stand version as well. The pictures I saw of then in the thread locked nice so I decided to give it a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> NIce! However those babies look thirsty!


They are indeed very thirsty lol, before setting up my fan profile in MSI afterburner, the top card was idling @ 65c! Now it won't go over 70c while playing BF3. But now my phantom sounds like a jet about to take off lol.


----------



## Derek1387

Anyone know what size LED's I need to replace the HDD/Power and fan controller lights?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Kaged that looks pretty sweet. What monitor stand did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir, the monitor stand is from easymountlcd.com. Its the one that clamps to tge desk, and well hold 3 up to 28" in size. I saw a thread in the monitor section about them, $89 plus shipping. They also have a regular stand version as well. The pictures I saw of then in the thread locked nice so I decided to give it a shot.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> NIce! However those babies look thirsty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are indeed very thirsty lol, before setting up my fan profile in MSI afterburner, the top card was idling @ 65c! Now it won't go over 70c while playing BF3. But now my phantom sounds like a jet about to take off lol.
Click to expand...

I saw that thread for the stand too, post up some pics when its set up I was curious if those were any good.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I saw that thread for the stand too, post up some pics when its set up I was curious if those were any good.


Definitely will
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Anyone know what size LED's I need to replace the HDD/Power and fan controller lights?


They are 3mm


----------



## Tehgh0s7

So im planning to get this case along with the h100 cooler. Im planning to go ahead and fill out all the fan slots. What i have a question on is the side 200m fan. Iis this thing going to add alot to the overall cooling? I would really like to cool my gpu as much as possible, but i also would like to have a window, or do the mesh mod to see inside. Sooo how much cooling does that side fan add.mainly speaking of the GPU.


----------



## num1son

The side fan really helps air cooled gpus.


----------



## apav

My understanding of it was that it blocks large air coolers like the hyper 212 and it also disrupts the airflow in the case. This is coming from a friend who owns the case, so I assume he knows what he's talking about.

I'm not sure if I need a side fan for my 2 Sapphire Toxic 6950's. If it improves it greatly I might get one.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> My understanding of it was that it blocks large air coolers like the hyper 212 and it also disrupts the airflow in the case. This is coming from a friend who owns the case, so I assume he knows what he's talking about.
> 
> I'm not sure if I need a side fan for my 2 Sapphire Toxic 6950's. If it improves it greatly I might get one.


The side fan helps air flow a lot. But many coolers won't work with it like you said. Imo if it fits with your setup use it.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> My understanding of it was that it blocks large air coolers like the hyper 212 and it also disrupts the airflow in the case. This is coming from a friend who owns the case, so I assume he knows what he's talking about.
> I'm not sure if I need a side fan for my 2 Sapphire Toxic 6950's. If it improves it greatly I might get one.


Yes I'm afraid your friend is wrong. If you have all set as intake but the two top and back it will not hurt your flow (more likely to add to it) and will supply the gpu area with large amounts of fresh air. As lights said if it fits with your cooler you want it.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yes I'm afraid your friend is wrong. If you have all set as intake but the two top and back it will not hurt your flow (more likely to add to it) and will supply the gpu area with large amounts of fresh air. As lights said if it fits with your cooler you want it.


Well Hyper 212 is a common cooler, anyone using it with a side fan? I think I've seen somewhere before that it doesn't fit.

I have the Hyper 212 EVO btw, not sure if there is a height difference.


----------



## apav

Heads up. Amazon has the white, black, and red versions currently all on sale for $99.99+ tax. I'm ordering a white one, but if you are ordering black, Newegg has the black one for $90 until tomorrow at midnight PST.


----------



## num1son

212+ does not fit.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Well Hyper 212 is a common cooler, anyone using it with a side fan? I think I've seen somewhere before that it doesn't fit.
> I have the Hyper 212 EVO btw, not sure if there is a height difference.


i am working on 200mm side fan atm and i have the 212+... will post and let u know the solution once ive done with mine...


----------



## Pikoy

that would lead to you pushing out a bit to the left out of the side panel hope it turns out great for you


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> i am working on 200mm side fan atm and i have the 212+... will post and let u know the solution once ive done with mine...


Hmm some sort of custom mesh perhaps. Should be interesting.


----------



## Allen86

I woke up this morning to find my NZXT Phantom case sitting on my door step. My god is the box massive, no idea this thing was so huge! Haven't opened it up yet


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> I woke up this morning to find my NZXT Phantom case sitting on my door step. My god is the box massive, no idea this thing was so huge! Haven't opened it up yet


Would like to know if you got a USB 3.0 when you open it.


----------



## Reaper2794

--


----------



## SirWaWa

is there any way to find out the build date?
I have a strong suspicion mine is some what "old" stock
still doesn't change the fact it's not usb 3.0 and for those that do have it, does it have it's own separate usb header that plugs into the the motherboard? one for the one usb 3.0 port and another for the other usb 2.0 port
because if nzxt releases the upgrade kit don't u gotta re-do the wiring just for that one usb 3.0 cable

also are your fan controller led plastic covers not all identical
all them look pretty much the same except my front fan led plastic cover
instead of a blurry plastic look, it's almost completely clear, I can even make out the led inside
I looked at review pics and stock photo's
seems it's normal and the exact same led too


----------



## Milton69

]ok found the pictures of my complete rig,first build ever, no mods to the case yet, so what you think?


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone have any idea where I should put my second 620?


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Would like to know if you got a USB 3.0 when you open it.


There's 1 USB 3.0 on the top and 1 USB 2.0

And here she is (dem handprints







):


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milton69*


I love that shot, have one of my own.


----------



## kid phanton

just got my case 2 days ago.cant wait to start building


----------



## Maxxron

Are there any aftermarket 200mm orange LED fans that fit this case?

Been looking all around for official NZXT ones, but all I've see are the ones that come with (hit or miss) the special edition.

Thanks.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> There's 1 USB 3.0 on the top and 1 USB 2.0
> And here she is (dem handprints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):


Thanks Appears I must have got one of the last ones without 3.0


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I love that shot, have one of my own.


thats pretty awesome, braided wires looks so neat


----------



## esproductions

Hey guys! Slight change to our contest.

The contest's Tempest 410 Elite case prize will be replaced with a *MYSTERY PRIZE*. And don't worry, it won't be of any lesser value than the Elite. It'll be a good one


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Thanks Appears I must have got one of the last ones without 3.0


Probably trying to push the rest of them this weekend with all the sales on them.


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Probably trying to push the rest of them this weekend with all the sales on them.


Well to be fair, I won this in a giveaway earlier last month, it was shipped straight from the NZXT warehouse. So if you're buying them from stores, there's a good chance you'll get the older version of it if its not fresh stock.


----------



## esproductions

So NZXT is sharing a little secret with us, and we are the FIRST to know:

"Some big things will be happening here at NZXT immediately following the holidays that the Phantom Club should keep their eyes open to, we will be releasing something new that has to do with the Phantom. That is all I can say. We wanted to let you guys know first before anyone else because we know how loyal and dedicated you are to that product."

Cheers guys! Happy Thanksgiving y'all!

-ES


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxron*
> 
> Are there any aftermarket 200mm orange LED fans that fit this case?
> Been looking all around for official NZXT ones, but all I've see are the ones that come with (hit or miss) the special edition.
> Thanks.


Xigmatek has 200m orange led, and as it is the screw holes wont match, but i've heard they have some unfinished holes that will match once you finish drilling them

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233047

edit: forgot to mention, the fan its orange but the leds are actually white


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> So NZXT is sharing a little secret with us, and we are the FIRST to know:
> 
> "Some big things will be happening here at NZXT immediately following the holidays that the Phantom Club should keep their eyes open to, we will be releasing something new that has to do with the Phantom. That is all I can say. We wanted to let you guys know first before anyone else because we know how loyal and dedicated you are to that product."
> 
> Cheers guys! Happy Thanksgiving y'all!
> 
> -ES


Sweet! They must love us.


----------



## mybadomen

Can you Fellow Phantom owners check out my other thread please.I am selling Requiem to a buddy and building a new Phantom but i need some help please.Please check out this thread so i can make up my mind weather to sell or not.

Thanks MybadOmen
http://www.overclock.net/t/1172885/selling-requim-revamp-this-weak-to-a-friend-without-the-cooling-need-help-with-new-build#post_15762142


----------



## Kand

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18778

Hello.


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18778
> Hello.


Ya think that's what they were referring to by the "special thing" for phantom owners?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> Ya think that's what they were referring to by the "special thing" for phantom owners?


I personally dont think so.... But now i am super intrigued because i was just about to buy a phantom and i was super excited about it but now....
I want to wait to see what they come out with







So curious now.....


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> Ya think that's what they were referring to by the "special thing" for phantom owners?


Usb3.0 extencion is a month online now, so i dont think so


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> Ya think that's what they were referring to by the "special thing" for phantom owners?


Interesting. Too bad mine came with usb 3.0


----------



## k.3nny

Its a MINI phantom







!

I am live @ Dreamhack sweden!

I saw it here are some PICS







!














































With love biggest phantom lover evahh haha.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Its a MINI phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I am live @ Dreamhack sweden!
> I saw it here are some PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With love biggest phantom lover evahh haha.


cool.. i wish mine have the same look...


----------



## Rowey

T-shirt came this morning!


----------



## Pikoy

have to check the post office for mine did you get it with the postal service ? or to your doorstep by a company ?


----------



## Pikoy

that mini phantom is the **** !!!!! that is so ******* awesome !!!!


----------



## lightsout

Is that a mini phantom? Looks normal size to me.

My shirt came from fedex btw.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that a mini phantom? Looks normal size to me.
> My shirt came from fedex btw.


Look good









MATX







and the first picture i post on the left side


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that a mini phantom? Looks normal size to me.
> My shirt came from fedex btw.


oh ok thanks bro yeah if its fed ex usa to philippines takes a long as time hahaha


----------



## Rowey

Doorstep, courier mate.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Doorstep, courier mate.


gotcha thanks


----------



## DanielMysterio

Ok now I am a bit pi***d







. I bought a XSPC Rasa RS360 Kit about a month ago and they said that they will ship it by the 18.11, but now they just put the day to the 1st of December back. I emailed them if they run out of stock and they replied me back that they didn't know when they will get it. They could just ignore me and say f**k off and just wait







, but they offered me a discount or free for an upgrade of my choice of WC parts







. Lets see what I discount I will get or if I will get the upgrade free


----------



## Shiromar

Hello all, new Phantom in white owner here. Just finished my rig earlier this morning, and somehow there's two penny sized places where the paint has been removed from one side of the case. I'm very frustrated since I've had the case not even a day, and there's already markings on it! Is there an easy way to repair this, or would I need to buy a replacement panel (if NZXT even sells individual panels)?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Hello all, new Phantom in white owner here. Just finished my rig earlier this morning, and somehow there's two penny sized places where the paint has been removed from one side of the case. I'm very frustrated since I've had the case not even a day, and there's already markings on it! Is there an easy way to repair this, or would I need to buy a replacement panel (if NZXT even sells individual panels)?


Should be able to get a free replacement if you ask nicely. Was it accidental? was it there when you unboxed it?


----------



## SirWaWa

how did u get your phantom door to open the other way?


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Should be able to get a free replacement if you ask nicely. Was it accidental? was it there when you unboxed it?


It was completely accidental, and I feel like such a moron for it happening. I was redoing my wiring and placed the side panel on my chair. As it turns out, there was a screw under the panel. It was perfect when I unboxed it. It's not that big of a deal, but with how much I payed for my system I'd like. The problem is that I got the case through a 3rd party, so I probably wouldn't be able to get a replacement from NZXT.


----------



## Derek1387

Per the email from the NZXT rep I spoke to, if you provide proof of purchase, they will provide any parts free of charge.

Which sucks for me, cuz I got mine as a gift for *Early* Christmas.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Per the email from the NZXT rep I spoke to, if you provide proof of purchase, they will provide any parts free of charge.
> Which sucks for me, cuz I got mine as a gift for *Early* Christmas.


I shot them an email inquiring on a replacement side panel. I'm more than willing to pay for a new side panel, however if they're able to send me a replacement for free that would be amazing.


----------



## num1son

Panels are available for purchase, but if you get one for free that would be better!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Panels are available for purchase, but if you get one for free that would be better!


Any chance you could point me in the right direction of the replacement panels? My system isn't completely finished, so hopefully I'll be able to upload some good pictures soon! Right now I'm at a loss of how to place my 2m LED kit. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## clickhere.exe

Anyone successful in getting a USB3 kit via RMA parts request?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> I shot them an email inquiring on a replacement side panel. I'm more than willing to pay for a new side panel, however if they're able to send me a replacement for free that would be amazing.


I don't think they will be giving the windowed side panels for free... the whole point of making those panels were to sell to current Phantom owners. If they are going to give the panels out for free as RMA requests for current owners, what's the point of even selling them for $$? Lol.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I don't think they will be giving the windowed side panels for free... the whole point of making those panels were to sell to current Phantom owners. If they are going to give the panels out for free as RMA requests for current owners, what's the point of even selling them for $$? Lol.


No he just needs a regular replacement.

When I get to a pc ill try to find the page. It's on nzxt.com somewhere.


----------



## Frojoe

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20wi.htm for white, but thats the site to go too, and fpr 5 dollors more you can get the windowed


----------



## esproductions

BF3 FOR $30!! Add to cart and special price will be applied.

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE?easid=Origin-BF3_Web_Tier2_Buynow


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Just got my White Phantom and I cant wait to start putting more parts in soon, this case is amazing. I love the cable management. Quick question tho, can the frio cooler fir in this case if there is no side panel fan?


----------



## esproductions

Phantom for $89

http://redirectingat.com/?id=2927x594702&xs=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpromotions.newegg.com%2Fneemail%2Fnov-0-2011%2FBlackFridaymdbidsj25%2Findex-landing.html%3Fnm_mc%3DEMC-IGNEFL112511%26amp%3Bcm_mmc%3DEMC-IGNEFL112511-_-EMC-112511-Index-_-E0-_-CE%23CE


----------



## GetX

im waiting for the phantom mini's to come out
come at me nzxt


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> No he just needs a regular replacement.
> When I get to a pc ill try to find the page. It's on nzxt.com somewhere.


Yeah, a regular replacement is fine. I looked yesterday, but I guess that running on no sleep made me partially blind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frojoe*
> 
> http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20wi.htm for white, but thats the site to go too, and fpr 5 dollors more you can get the windowed


Thanks, checked on the site last night, but like I said, I must be blind. However, I'm not seeing the right panel, which is the one which was damaged.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> im waiting for the phantom mini's to come out
> come at me nzxt


Saw my pics?









I just fell in love


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Ok now I am a bit pi***d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I bought a XSPC Rasa RS360 Kit about a month ago and they said that they will ship it by the 18.11, but now they just put the day to the 1st of December back. I emailed them if they run out of stock and they replied me back that they didn't know when they will get it. They could just ignore me and say f**k off and just wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but they offered me a discount or free for an upgrade of my choice of WC parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lets see what I discount I will get or if I will get the upgrade free


So I paid 214$ for the XSPC Rasa RS360 Kit and the Kit I customized was 272.95$. The offered me that I have to only pay 20$ extra to the new Kit







.

Actually now I am pretty happy that the Rasa Kit is not available, because the new Kit looks much cooler with a window.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> So I paid 214$ for the XSPC Rasa RS360 Kit and the Kit I customized was 272.95$. The offered me that I have to only pay 20$ extra to the new Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Actually now I am pretty happy that the Rasa Kit is not available, because the new Kit looks much cooler with a window.


Theres a new RASA kit now?

I'm gonna go for an EK supreme when I have the cash.


----------



## DanielMysterio

No, its just the regular kit that wasn't available.


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Saw my pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell in love


And im in the middle of finishing off my phantom build dammit









I have massive plans for the phantom mini, kenny lets have a mod off?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> And im in the middle of finishing off my phantom build dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have massive plans for the phantom mini, kenny lets have a mod off?


Ill let u know when my is arrived


----------



## Pikoy

hahahaha that would be amazing to see the phantom mini


----------



## Derek1387

Phantom Mini will be a build for my wife when it comes out.

If someone needed a stock NXZT panel... i can send mine out to y as soon as my windowed one gets here??? My work computer is on iE7, so it would take ma 10 minutes to scroll up to PM you directly... so if you see this, PM me.


----------



## Frojoe

I dont see the right side for purchase anywheres but i bet if you email them or call them you can get it

Headquarters
Email contact: [email protected]
11581 Federal Dr.
El Monte, California 91731 USA
TEL: +1-626-228-1150 (9am - 6pm PST)


----------



## awesomator

Put me down as owning a Phantom. I have a regular black one. As I learned today the side 200mm fan does not fit with a mugen 2. Now I can't decide whether to return the fan or wait as I may buy a water cooling set up this year and then put it in.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> BF3 FOR $30!! Add to cart and special price will be applied.
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE?easid=Origin-BF3_Web_Tier2_Buynow


BF3 <3 =)


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

anyone can help me giving me some tips on how to take good pictures, for future using to the rig. Just would like some settings or profiles . im using a canon sx200is.


----------



## GetX

anyone here try to take apart the 120mm and 140mm fans?
the damn caps above the c clips are put on too tight and on the 140mm the c clip hole is so freekin small


----------



## Meisterjim

This is my mod, i buy the model Orange, and the mobotray it was black







(( i buy the case for this orange mobo tray lock after i see its all black i was angry!!! i try to paint it by my self i hope its ok! i have more ideas for case mod, i get the parts nex week, i post the pic after i fin.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Looks awesome


----------



## Meisterjim

Thank you







the next mod its the side panel!!! i have one nice idea


----------



## RonB94GT

Looks good. What shade of orange is that?


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> This is my mod, i buy the model Orange, and the mobotray it was black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( i buy the case for this orange mobo tray lock after i see its all black i was angry!!! i try to paint it by my self i hope its ok! i have more ideas for case mod, i get the parts nex week, i post the pic after i fin.


nice color contrast...
btw, the mobo panel you painted can be easily taken off by simply unscrew the 8 screws (if i remember it correctly)...

anyway, i just finished installing 200mm fan on the side with hyper212 and i still have about 0.5cm gap left
will post the pic once i get my camera back from my parents...


----------



## k.3nny

verry nice done









Verry good contrast between black/orange.


----------



## Allen86

Is that the newegg case? or did you paint the trim on the outside too?


----------



## Meisterjim

Thx







i love it this case now.

Yes its the new age case with USB3, i shockt in the first time i see the mobo its black!!! only the outside are orange, i have the orange
spray by my friend i tel you the orange name, i can tel you the orange spray i use its like the original nzxt color







very nice ident with the outside of orenge


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> anyone can help me giving me some tips on how to take good pictures, for future using to the rig. Just would like some settings or profiles . im using a canon sx200is.


http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig-updated


----------



## Draven

Can't wait to get this case I'm chomping at the bit for it, 1 month to go!!!


----------



## Shiromar

Okay, I finally got the rest of my wiring done as well as adding LEDs, so it's time to post some pics. It's nothing amazing looking or innovative, just but it still looks amazing imo!

Specs are Corsair TX850w V2, I5 2500k @4.0, Gigabyte GTX570 Super Overclocked (@845/1690/1900), 8 GB 1600 Ram. No idea what the cooler is, but it will be replaced with a H100 here soon enough. Runs SW:TOR at maximum allowable settings with 130 FPS, and BF3 at ultra setting with 70 FPS.


The family all together. Just purchased all this month to complete all my upgrades, since my old desktop was ~6 years old.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Okay, I finally got the rest of my wiring done as well as adding LEDs, so it's time to post some pics. It's nothing amazing looking or innovative, just but it still looks amazing imo!
> 
> Specs are Corsair TX850w V2, I5 2500k @4.0, Gigabyte GTX570 Super Overclocked (@845/1690/1900), 8 GB 1600 Ram. No idea what the cooler is, but it will be replaced with a H100 here soon enough. Runs SW:TOR at maximum allowable settings with 130 FPS, and BF3 at ultra setting with 70 FPS.
> 
> 
> The family all together. Just purchased all this month to complete all my upgrades, since my old desktop was ~6 years old.


I recommend running all those power supply cables behind the back panel. They should all fit through the hole right by the PSU. It will look much cleaner. Also you can do the same with the 8 pic cpu power. Pop it out from a hole right above where it plugs in and you won't even see it. But either way nice build and welcome!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I recommend running all those power supply cables behind the back panel. They should all fit through the hole right by the PSU. It will look much cleaner. Also you can do the same with the 8 pic cpu power. Pop it out from a hole right above where it plugs in and you won't even see it. But either way nice build and welcome!


Thanks for the input! I think I'm going to wait until I install the Corsair H100 to do any more wiring for now. You think all of the PSU wiring will fit? It doesn't look like there's that much room back there. Now I'm wishing I went with a modular PSU. I didn't think I'd be bothered by the wiring this much, I think I've definitely become addicted with trying to change things around inside it though!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I recommend running all those power supply cables behind the back panel. They should all fit through the hole right by the PSU. It will look much cleaner. Also you can do the same with the 8 pic cpu power. Pop it out from a hole right above where it plugs in and you won't even see it. But either way nice build and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input! I think I'm going to wait until I install the Corsair H100 to do any more wiring for now. You think all of the PSU wiring will fit? It doesn't look like there's that much room back there. Now I'm wishing I went with a modular PSU. I didn't think I'd be bothered by the wiring this much, I think I've definitely become addicted with trying to change things around inside it though!
Click to expand...

Modular psu's will surely help but it should still fit. Heres a crappy pic of mine. I do have a modular psu. But at one point I had a 24 pin extension, 4 pci extensions and the 8 pic cpu extension. Those things take up a lot of space with the extra big clips you have to squeeze back there.


----------



## esproductions

3 more days to enter for some awesome prizes!!!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig-updated


Thanks reps for you


----------



## adittoro

Im so amazed with how great the rigs are here!

Just got my Phantom, i got the USB 3.0.
Just manage to tidy up some areas, going to add here and there in the near future..

This is a WIP...

placed some white LED Stip at the bottom, and going to change all the LED's in the power/res button & 200mm fan to white, (currently all blue)
made a PSU cover and the drive bay removed, still lots to do.

been insipred by so many amazing setups here...great forum indeed.


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> This is my mod, i buy the model Orange, and the mobotray it was black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( i buy the case for this orange mobo tray lock after i see its all black i was angry!!! i try to paint it by my self i hope its ok! i have more ideas for case mod, i get the parts nex week, i post the pic after i fin.


Nice work, what monitor and cpu cooler do you have man?


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adittoro*
> 
> Im so amazed with how great the rigs are here!
> Just got my Phantom, i got the USB 3.0.
> Just manage to tidy up some areas, going to add here and there in the near future..
> This is a WIP...
> placed some white LED Stip at the bottom, and going to change all the LED's in the power/res button & 200mm fan to white, (currently all blue)
> made a PSU cover and the drive bay removed, still lots to do.
> been insipred by so many amazing setups here...great forum indeed.


Thats awesome, how did you do the covers? very jelly


----------



## Kaged

Finally got around to taking a pic of the new monitors and the stand. I am impressed with the finish on the stand itself, a nice crinkle powder coat on it, and it's built very sturdy. The only plastic on it are the end covers on the swivels and tubes. The only con I have about it is the lack of angle given for the the 2 outside monitors. But that can be easily fixed by putting a spacer with longer mounting screws, on the 2 side monitor mounts. I will be doing this within the next couple weeks, just need to decide what I'm going to use. Definitely worth getting IMO, for 1/3 the cost of other monitor stands I looked at. Here's a pic!



P.S. Don't mind the CCFL hanging in the middle of my window. Apparently the adhesive on the Velcro can't take prolonged use next to a little bit of warmth. Fell down while playing BF3 last night


----------



## lightsout

Looks pretty sweet man, I'm jelly of you surround/eyefinity guys. I played some racing game at frys with tri-mons the other day it was pretty sick.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Finally got around to taking a pic of the new monitors and the stand. I am impressed with the finish on the stand itself, a nice crinkle powder coat on it, and it's built very sturdy. The only plastic on it are the end covers on the swivels and tubes. The only con I have about it is the lack of angle given for the the 2 outside monitors. But that can be easily fixed by putting a spacer with longer mounting screws, on the 2 side monitor mounts. I will be doing this within the next couple weeks, just need to decide what I'm going to use. Definitely worth getting IMO, for 1/3 the cost of other monitor stands I looked at. Here's a pic!
> P.S. Don't mind the CCFL hanging in the middle of my window. Apparently the adhesive on the Velcro can't take prolonged use next to a little bit of warmth. Fell down while playing BF3 last night


Looking really good man! How you liking BF3 like that? Totally different game hugh? How's your performance?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks pretty sweet man, I'm jelly of you surround/eyefinity guys. I played some racing game at frys with tri-mons the other day it was pretty sick.


Thanks man, you should get into it, you'll never regret it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Looking really good man! How you liking BF3 like that? Totally different game hugh? How's your performance?


Thanks! BF3 is awesome with it, but I really do need to get the side monitors tilted in more, so I can use them more to my advantage. It really is a different game like this







I need to get a lot more used to looking at 3 screens too lol. I have had a lot of really bad rounds this weekend trying to get used to it all.

Performance is pretty good, averaging 50-60fps most the time. Caspian border kills it in spots though, occasionally going to 35-45fps for 30 seconds to a minute, temps staying under 74c while in heavy fire/explosion areas and stay around 70c for the majority of the time. Definitely need to start planning my water loop for these cards.


----------



## Maxxron

So today was a bittersweet day.

I finally got a hold of my Phantom the other day and man is she a beaut. The one thing that really bummed me out though is the top left corner of the left side panel is bent pretty bad and the paint has flaked off. It's not like it's something that I can overlook, so I'm going to have to pony up some dough for the window side panel in the next few weeks when feasible.







Until then, I'm just going to leave the side panel off.


Anyways, started throwing in my gear instantly noticed how gorgeous it was going to look as soon as I put in my mobo.


Obligatory mid-work screenshot


And final product with flash:


Without flash:


So all in all, build wise, I can't be happier with the final product. Pictures can't really capture how good it looks. Sucks I have to shell out for a new side panel, which in turn means I have to wait longer on fan upgrades, but that's just my luck.

Can't wait until I can get my fans so I can start a little bit of modding on it. New LED's and possibly removing main HDD cage are first in order.

Feels good to be Official!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Thanks! BF3 is awesome with it, but I really do need to get the side monitors tilted in more, so I can use them more to my advantage. It really is a different game like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a lot more used to looking at 3 screens too lol. I have had a lot of really bad rounds this weekend trying to get used to it all.
> Performance is pretty good, averaging 50-60fps most the time. Caspian border kills it in spots though, occasionally going to 35-45fps for 30 seconds to a minute, temps staying under 74c while in heavy fire/explosion areas and stay around 70c for the majority of the time. Definitely need to start planning my water loop for these cards.


Yeah it's definitely better with it but it takes some time to learn to use it for sure. When you get your monitors turned in a bit that will help for sure. Mine are at a pretty steep angle right now. The good news is that you never had to play with the game broken.







It was so bad I was seriously thinking about going back to a single large monitor.

Sound like pretty average frame rates for the resolution. Still always playable right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxron*
> 
> So today was a bittersweet day.
> I finally got a hold of my Phantom the other day and man is she a beaut. The one thing that really bummed me out though is the top left corner of the left side panel is bent pretty bad and the paint has flaked off. It's not like it's something that I can overlook, so I'm going to have to pony up some dough for the window side panel in the next few weeks when feasible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, I'm just going to leave the side panel off.
> So all in all, build wise, I can't be happier with the final product. Pictures can't really capture how good it looks. Sucks I have to shell out for a new side panel, which in turn means I have to wait longer on fan upgrades, but that's just my luck.
> Can't wait until I can get my fans so I can start a little bit of modding on it. New LED's and possibly removing main HDD cage are first in order.
> Feels good to be Official!


Lookin good, nice and dark!


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxron*
> 
> So today was a bittersweet day.
> I finally got a hold of my Phantom the other day and man is she a beaut. The one thing that really bummed me out though is the top left corner of the left side panel is bent pretty bad and the paint has flaked off. It's not like it's something that I can overlook, so I'm going to have to pony up some dough for the window side panel in the next few weeks when feasible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, I'm just going to leave the side panel off.
> 
> Anyways, started throwing in my gear instantly noticed how gorgeous it was going to look as soon as I put in my mobo.
> 
> Obligatory mid-work screenshot
> 
> And final product with flash:
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> So all in all, build wise, I can't be happier with the final product. Pictures can't really capture how good it looks. Sucks I have to shell out for a new side panel, which in turn means I have to wait longer on fan upgrades, but that's just my luck.
> Can't wait until I can get my fans so I can start a little bit of modding on it. New LED's and possibly removing main HDD cage are first in order.
> Feels good to be Official!


why does your dominator gt have black heatsinks?


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adittoro*
> 
> Im so amazed with how great the rigs are here!
> Just got my Phantom, i got the USB 3.0.
> Just manage to tidy up some areas, going to add here and there in the near future..
> This is a WIP...
> placed some white LED Stip at the bottom, and going to change all the LED's in the power/res button & 200mm fan to white, (currently all blue)
> made a PSU cover and the drive bay removed, still lots to do.
> been insipred by so many amazing setups here...great forum indeed.


very nice look! can i ask where you got the sheets of plastic from?


----------



## adittoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> very nice look! can i ask where you got the sheets of plastic from?


thanks, got it from an art store..the sell a4 / a3 acrylic sheets in different colors.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah it's definitely better with it but it takes some time to learn to use it for sure. When you get your monitors turned in a bit that will help for sure. Mine are at a pretty steep angle right now. The good news is that you never had to play with the game broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so bad I was seriously thinking about going back to a single large monitor.
> Sound like pretty average frame rates for the resolution. Still always playable right?
> Lookin good, nice and dark!


Yes it is still very playable







I think I figured it out though, I was getting 80-100fps using a single monitor with the 11.11 ati driver and 11.11 cap 2 profiles. I installed 11.11a/cap2 when I got the monitors, and now my fps is locked at 60fps even using a single monitor now(I wasn't in the mood to switch to eyefinity and wanted to play a few rounds of BF3 before bed). Unless I changed something in Afterburners settings to lock the frame rate, but I don't recall doing so. Eeither way, I was going to do that with BF3's console anyway.

I like the looks of those covers you made adittoro


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

when spraying with a matt colour is there a need to apply a clear coat to it? plus when you want to change the colour of the rim the one that usually is different colour from the case, can it easily be removed and paint or you can just mask around it?

once i was talking to my friend, and he was thinking to paint the top cover of the engine and he had some text on it that wanted to be a different colour, in a few words he greased the words so when he sprays on it the spray can easily be cleaned of. so to achieve the two tone colour. I think its a cool idea/process


----------



## ne0h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> when spraying with a matt colour is there a need to apply a clear coat to it? plus when you want to change the colour of the rim the one that usually is different colour from the case, can it easily be removed and paint or you can just mask around it?
> once i was talking to my friend, and he was thinking to paint the top cover of the engine and he had some text on it that wanted to be a different colour, in a few words he greased the words so when he sprays on it the spray can easily be cleaned of. so to achieve the two tone colour. I think its a cool idea/process


When spraying a matte color that's already mixed as matte, it has no clear coat mixed in. Most single stage paint has the clear already mixed in and doesn't require a clear (all though it enhances gloss and wear resistance). If there's a color that you want to be matte, but is only available in a single stage spray can that sprays as gloss, you can use a matte clear coat on it. If you can't find it in a gloss free finish, buy a can of matte clear. Who knows, maybe when it dries it will end up matte and you can just return the can.

Basically it works like this:

Primer
Base
Clear (Matte, semi gloss or Gloss)

When you go to buy paint, buy red scotch bright pads (3M), a bottle of soft scrub cleaner, and a bottle of 91% Isypropyl Alcohol.

You may need to sand the area before prepping it, depending on how smooth of a surface you want or if there are any scratches.

Remove the part to be painted if possible. If it's not possible to remove the part, try not to scuff the areas around it.

Start by using the Soft scrub and Scotch Bright to scuff and clean the surfaces to be painted.

Rinse the area thoroughly after scuffing the entire surface.

Using a clean cotton towel and the 91% IPA, wipe down the entire surface of the part.

Let it dry for five minutes.

Using a Primer Sealer, spray the part to be painted, making sure you overlap each pass evenly.

Allow fifteen minutes to dry before re-coating, and at least one hour to dry before applying your first base (color) coat.

After your primers dried, you're going to apply your base coat, again, making sure each pass is as even as you can get it.

Waiting thirty minutes between each color coat is recommended, but depending on the room temperature, as quick as fifteen minutes may work.

Do at least two coats of your base.

When you move on to your clear coat you can do one of two things, leave it as it is and after an hour of cure time spray the clear, or sand it with 1500 grit same paper on a random orbit sander. If you decide to sand it to make sure it's smooth you're going to want to use a 5 1/4" or larger sander, and sand only after the base coat has had at least 1 hour to dry. Again, try to make even passes.

If you chose to sand, go ahead and do another wipe down with the IPA, and allow it to dry after you've sanded to clean the dust off. The surface you have is now going to be dull, yes, dull. That's ok. If you're going to apply a clear coat. Depending on the clear coat you use, you'll get the matching finish. Even though the paint is dull now, if you use a gloss clear coat, it's going to be glossy, and still have any metallic flake it may have.

If you chose not to sand, after the hour cure of the base coat, go ahead and spray your clear coat. Again, we're looking for fifteen minutes of cure time between each coat, to a half an hour. This will vary on room temperature, or patience.

Once the final coat has dried, it's very important to wait until the following day to assemble the part back in to it's home. This is going to allow the paint to cure to a hardness that will be safe enough to hopefully prevent most, if not all damage that may occur from general reassembly.


----------



## Rowey

What orange is that? I think im going to be doing that...


----------



## Pikoy

been seeing alot of new phantoms welcome !!!!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ne0h*
> 
> When spraying a matte color that's already mixed as matte, it has no clear coat mixed in. Most single stage paint has the clear already mixed in and doesn't require a clear (all though it enhances gloss and wear resistance). If there's a color that you want to be matte, but is only available in a single stage spray can that sprays as gloss, you can use a matte clear coat on it. If you can't find it in a gloss free finish, buy a can of matte clear. Who knows, maybe when it dries it will end up matte and you can just return the can.
> Basically it works like this:
> Primer
> Base
> Clear (Matte, semi gloss or Gloss)
> When you go to buy paint, buy red scotch bright pads (3M), a bottle of soft scrub cleaner, and a bottle of 91% Isypropyl Alcohol.
> You may need to sand the area before prepping it, depending on how smooth of a surface you want or if there are any scratches.
> Remove the part to be painted if possible. If it's not possible to remove the part, try not to scuff the areas around it.
> Start by using the Soft scrub and Scotch Bright to scuff and clean the surfaces to be painted.
> Rinse the area thoroughly after scuffing the entire surface.
> Using a clean cotton towel and the 91% IPA, wipe down the entire surface of the part.
> Let it dry for five minutes.
> Using a Primer Sealer, spray the part to be painted, making sure you overlap each pass evenly.
> Allow fifteen minutes to dry before re-coating, and at least one hour to dry before applying your first base (color) coat.
> After your primers dried, you're going to apply your base coat, again, making sure each pass is as even as you can get it.
> Waiting thirty minutes between each color coat is recommended, but depending on the room temperature, as quick as fifteen minutes may work.
> Do at least two coats of your base.
> When you move on to your clear coat you can do one of two things, leave it as it is and after an hour of cure time spray the clear, or sand it with 1500 grit same paper on a random orbit sander. If you decide to sand it to make sure it's smooth you're going to want to use a 5 1/4" or larger sander, and sand only after the base coat has had at least 1 hour to dry. Again, try to make even passes.
> If you chose to sand, go ahead and do another wipe down with the IPA, and allow it to dry after you've sanded to clean the dust off. The surface you have is now going to be dull, yes, dull. That's ok. If you're going to apply a clear coat. Depending on the clear coat you use, you'll get the matching finish. Even though the paint is dull now, if you use a gloss clear coat, it's going to be glossy, and still have any metallic flake it may have.
> If you chose not to sand, after the hour cure of the base coat, go ahead and spray your clear coat. Again, we're looking for fifteen minutes of cure time between each coat, to a half an hour. This will vary on room temperature, or patience.
> Once the final coat has dried, it's very important to wait until the following day to assemble the part back in to it's home. This is going to allow the paint to cure to a hardness that will be safe enough to hopefully prevent most, if not all damage that may occur from general reassembly.


Thanks for the tip. im thinking of spraying my case to a matt black. so finally i won't see any fingerprints on it and it looks bad ass in a matt finish


----------



## Meisterjim

Thx









The cpu cooler its the EKL Matterhorn, and the monitor its the Samsung UE 32D6510 - 32" 3D LED


----------



## Meisterjim

One Pic from my system by Night, very orange  i love it


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> One Pic from my system by Night, very orange  i love it


what monitor do you have its white


----------



## Meisterjim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> what monitor do you have its white


Its White monitor the Samsung 32D6510 LED 3D


----------



## Pikoy

nice







ty bro


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Finally got around to taking a pic of the new monitors and the stand. I am impressed with the finish on the stand itself, a nice crinkle powder coat on it, and it's built very sturdy. The only plastic on it are the end covers on the swivels and tubes. The only con I have about it is the lack of angle given for the the 2 outside monitors. But that can be easily fixed by putting a spacer with longer mounting screws, on the 2 side monitor mounts. I will be doing this within the next couple weeks, just need to decide what I'm going to use. Definitely worth getting IMO, for 1/3 the cost of other monitor stands I looked at. Here's a pic!
> 
> P.S. Don't mind the CCFL hanging in the middle of my window. Apparently the adhesive on the Velcro can't take prolonged use next to a little bit of warmth. Fell down while playing BF3 last night


Monitors, Huh?!?! That reminds me...


















Syncmaster SA350. 27in of magic!


----------



## bobomango

I'm sure this has already been posted, but I was able to get my H60 in Push/Pull (2 fans) with the 200mm side fan to fit
by dremmeling out an inch or 2 of the side fan's casing
AND part of the H60 Pull fan casing (otherwise the side fan blades will still hit the H60 fan casing)
I also fit the plastic mesh (that normally covers where the side fan is) on top of the side fan by cutting out a part of that as well with scissors

yeah i know, it's not elegant, but it's quick & easy to do


----------



## Pikoy

dude u make up for the big ass tv on the left side hehehe


----------



## dcloud

Some fantastic looking Phantom's out there. Great job!

Giving me alot of inspiration to do something with mine!


----------



## Derek1387

So i am pretty bummed out... my front audio panel is dead... doesnt work. And i am missing the clear plastic piece for the HDD/power light.

Emailed NZXT and havent gotten a response... hopefully something will come of it.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> Its White monitor the Samsung 32D6510 LED 3D


where did u get it?
is there a smaller size?
any other white monitors u know of?
does it have DVI?
does it support HDMI-PC?
is there a non-3D version, I do not care about 3D?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> where did u get it?
> is there a smaller size?
> any other white monitors u know of?
> does it have DVI?
> does it support HDMI-PC?


i think there is a 27 inch one that is what i am hoping







i think it comes standard now hdmi or dvi


----------



## Meisterjim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> where did u get it?
> is there a smaller size?
> any other white monitors u know of?
> does it have DVI?
> does it support HDMI-PC?
> is there a non-3D version, I do not care about 3D?


Hi,

Yes its support HDMI-PC

This model its with 3d witout its the 32D5000 and its only black, if you want white monitor
its with 3d

any other white monitors u know of?

no sorry i dont know

is there a smaller size?

no

where did u get it?

You can google it or go to samsung.com and look for it on 32" LED


----------



## AlphaWolf

I'm building a new system this week. Gonna get this bad boy as my case for the build. Will post pics when i begin receiving the stuff in mail and building up the rig. Until then, i'm just drooling at the awesome setups you guys have


----------



## Pikoy

i am actually looking into disassembling my monitor and painting it white hahahaha


----------



## skypix

Hi, I'm a new member, just putting my new build in my white Phantom tonight.

A really gorgeous case, and I bought the extra fans too, but I do have a question:

Can anyone save me the month or so







it will take to read through the devilishly long 6660+ posts in this thread and point me toward some information about the nominal way to set up the fans in the Phantom case?

Mine came like everybody elses with the stock 4, I have a 200mm and a 140mm to also install but the Phantom "manual" not only needs to come with a magnifying glass to read what info they give you, but there is a woeful lack of handholding for helping you figure out how to set up the airflow.

I haven't built a system in 3 years and the last one came with fans installed, so I never thought about it.

I imagine, as I saw on a few posts here after searching, that I could draw air in from front, back and sides and suck it out the top. I also have a coolermaster 212+ which I just saw on the top of this thread won't fit with the side 200mm fan, that's a bummer. So maybe I'll put that in top instead and leave the grill on the side to draw in air as well through air conditioning filter material I bought, with that 200 on top I'll have two mega suckies instead of one.

Also, no idea how to hook everything up yet. I did get a control splitter for the two cpu (blue led) fans and the markings on the power leads for each fan are pretty easy to dope out, but that sheet of instructions could be more helpful.

BTW I'm assuming after manually spinning the fan and feeling a bit of air movement that the white, non-labeled hub side is the side the air goes toward, and the labeled side is the side the air exits from, correct?

I'll be mildly overclocking but not trying to toast bread, but do want to have as much airflow benefitting the system as possible...any and all suggestions most appreciated, and sorry for asking what is no doubt a repeat question, but 6660-some posts...nah. Eyes will fall out.

thanks much for the help!


----------



## lightsout

The air exits from the side of the fan that has the brace holding the motor. Imo the best way is air in from the side and front and exiting from the rear and top. I have never seen someone also use the rear as intake. But I guess that would work. Seems like you may have some sort of vortex though in the middle of the case where the air is hitting from both sides. I personally try to keep the flow going in one direction if possible.

Honestly though it may only be a couple of degrees either way. Its pretty easy to turn a fan around though so you can try both ways. The fan controller can hold quite a bit of fans. So just hook them all up. I agree the manual is kind of weak but it does explain the fan stickers.


----------



## Hogwasher

@lightsout I think you are the one who linked in this thread or another the thread "How to photo you Rig"
If it was you thanks!

Lots of useful info in that thread!

For any one else click http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig-updated To check it out

Here are a couple quick pics using the white screen trick:









Any body know the best way to get the dust off my Video Card's PCB board?

Will be buying the white NZXT cable extensions next pay day. Will clean up cable management then!


----------



## esproductions

I always clean dust with a soft brush and a vacuum, works pretty well.


----------



## Pikoy

i clean mine with a 2 hp compressor hahaha


----------



## Rowey

Same here Pikoy







pcb dust just clean with a soft brush or towel


----------



## Pikoy

i just use a generic paint brush for the mesh parts of the case


----------



## Hogwasher

Thanks for the tips guys!!


----------



## Allen86

Finally put my old system in the phantom case that arrived about a week ago. The side 120mm's aren't working, also I noticed 3 of the lights on the fan controller are off. Wondering if its a dud...anyways here's some pics, excuse the quality

Old Inspiron case and phantom with guts in it comparison:









Idle temps before (dell inspiron case) after (phantom + cleaned cpu heatsink since I had it taken apart):



lol -20C idle temps


----------



## Maxxron

OK, so got my new Phantom and looking to add/replace some fans.

Now, I've heard nothing but horror stories about non-NZXT fans regarding the 200mm, especially the Xigmateks.

Which sucks, because those were the ones I was looking at. Torn between either going with a full black with white LEDs, or doing their orange fans with the white LEDs. With either choice I will be replacing the top panel LED's as well. If I go the black route, they'll be white, if I go the orange fan route, they'll be orange.

So what I'm asking is, has anyone gotten those 200mm fans in that didn't dremel off the plastic? Or is there absolutely no way around that?

Also, red might possibly be an option, but as far as I know (correct me if I'm wrong please), is that NZXT doesn't sell their red LED 200mm fans separately.


----------



## Pikoy

i am also planning in just removing the led lights on the top 200 mm and just go with no lights from the fans and use separate led lights to have a greater effect int the lighting up top


----------



## DanielMysterio

If I get my Watercooling parts somebody from here can have my 200mm Red fan







.

Actually I have never showed you a picture from my Video Card







.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Any body know the best way to get the dust off my Video Card's PCB board?


I just buy a new Video card when the old one gets dirty









No, now serious. I use some compressed air.


----------



## Derek1387

Finished up my order for the rest of my water cooling parts today....and the NZXT windowed side panel showed up today. She will be drowning in water by the end of the weekend!

Follow the build log in my sig!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I just buy a new Video card when the old one gets dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, now serious. I use some compressed air.


Compressed air just isn't cutting it for me. Going to try bush it with soft brush when I get home today see if that works


----------



## Pikoy

use an air compressor like the one on the pic that is what I use


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> use an air compressor like the one on the pic that is what I use












I was talking about canned air

was thinking about buying one of these : http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322512850&sr=1-1


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> use an air compressor like the one on the pic that is what I use


I own one of these, i just dont have the nozzle that shot regular air, i only have the nail gun lol.


----------



## Takonic

I dont have this case yet, but Im in love with the looks+price point of a full tower, im wondering is there easy way of making a huge window'ed side panel? as the only gripe is the left side panel is kinda ugly ;/ .. I dont have access to power tools such as jigsaw's either


----------



## esproductions

Just so you guys know, XIGMATEK 200mm LED fans are FREE after MIR at Newegg right now. $20 - $20MIR = $0.00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050012151&IsNodeId=1&name=XIGMATEK


----------



## skypix

Thanks much lightsout, I did wade through a few of those posts, hadn't thought of searching "airflow" which helped, a lot of people agree with yhou. My case is set up with that in from front and side, out top and back, and that makes a lot of sense. Plus I've got the hyper 212+ air going from front to rear too, so that should help out old Mr. CPU too.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypix*
> 
> Thanks much lightsout, I did wade through a few of those posts, hadn't thought of searching "airflow" which helped, a lot of people agree with yhou. My case is set up with that in from front and side, out top and back, and that makes a lot of sense. Plus I've got the hyper 212+ air going from front to rear too, so that should help out old Mr. CPU too.


Heat rises. That's always a good starting point


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Just so you guys know, XIGMATEK 200mm LED fans are FREE after MIR at Newegg right now. $20 - $20MIR = $0.00
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050012151&IsNodeId=1&name=XIGMATEK


Can those even fit the Phantom? If not how much modding? I will two of them now if I can fit them without too much work.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Just so you guys know, XIGMATEK 200mm LED fans are FREE after MIR at Newegg right now. $20 - $20MIR = $0.00
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050012151&IsNodeId=1&name=XIGMATEK


are we limited to the amount we purchase?


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Can those even fit the Phantom? If not how much modding? I will two of them now if I can fit them without too much work.


I know alot of people use them in their Phantom's so I'm assuming they fit. You can search this thread for confirmation though.


----------



## Rowey

God damn america and your ridiculous deals!!!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> God damn america and your ridiculous deals!!!


damn i feel the same way







hahaha


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> God damn america and your ridiculous deals!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> damn i feel the same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha


Haha that sucks, you guys dont get the deal in your country? lol i allready got one!


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypix*
> 
> Hi, I'm a new member, just putting my new build in my white Phantom tonight.
> A really gorgeous case, and I bought the extra fans too, but I do have a question:
> Can anyone save me the month or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will take to read through the devilishly long 6660+ posts in this thread and point me toward some information about the nominal way to set up the fans in the Phantom case?
> Mine came like everybody elses with the stock 4, I have a 200mm and a 140mm to also install but the Phantom "manual" not only needs to come with a magnifying glass to read what info they give you, but there is a woeful lack of handholding for helping you figure out how to set up the airflow.
> I haven't built a system in 3 years and the last one came with fans installed, so I never thought about it.
> I imagine, as I saw on a few posts here after searching, that I could draw air in from front, back and sides and suck it out the top. I also have a coolermaster 212+ which I just saw on the top of this thread won't fit with the side 200mm fan, that's a bummer. So maybe I'll put that in top instead and leave the grill on the side to draw in air as well through air conditioning filter material I bought, with that 200 on top I'll have two mega suckies instead of one.
> Also, no idea how to hook everything up yet. I did get a control splitter for the two cpu (blue led) fans and the markings on the power leads for each fan are pretty easy to dope out, but that sheet of instructions could be more helpful.
> BTW I'm assuming after manually spinning the fan and feeling a bit of air movement that the white, non-labeled hub side is the side the air goes toward, and the labeled side is the side the air exits from, correct?
> I'll be mildly overclocking but not trying to toast bread, but do want to have as much airflow benefitting the system as possible...any and all suggestions most appreciated, and sorry for asking what is no doubt a repeat question, but 6660-some posts...nah. Eyes will fall out.
> thanks much for the help!


personally i have front, sides and rear as intake and both 200m on top for exhaust , airflow its really good for me, cpu temps are lower 40's idle and high 50's on load i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz with an atec H2O 620 single fan as intake, hot air its being sucked inmediately by the top 200m fan as exhaust.
hey but thats me.
Edit. since you are using air cooling probably ite best to use both top and rear as exhaust, usually the label side of the fan blows, when in doubth i use a small piece of paper to see the movement


----------



## adittoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> God damn america and your ridiculous deals!!!


I definitely feel the same way too...i wish NewEgg can ship worldwide..


----------



## darksandz93

im wondering would the xspc RS360 or RX360 rad would fit in our case?


----------



## Frezza_55

Been too long guys!!!

Finally got my text engraved on my window

Hope you like!


----------



## Pikoy

that looks amazing !!! awesome job bro


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frezza_55*
> 
> Been too long guys!!!
> Finally got my text engraved on my window
> Hope you like!


nice it looks clean and sweet good job


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksandz93*
> 
> im wondering would the xspc RS360 or RX360 rad would fit in our case?


The rs does the rx does not.


----------



## Static Jak

So I got the Phantom for my Dads new PC build for xmas. Got to say, love the case and will probably pick up one for myself soon.

Only thing is I see one of the 2 front USBs is a USB3 connection. Would be fine but it uses this:

And my Dads P8P67 M-Pro doesn't have a connection for that. Any kind of adapter that I can use to change it into a normal USB3 cable that I can then bring round to plug into the USB3 ports on the back?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> This is my mod, i buy the model Orange, and the mobotray it was black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( i buy the case for this orange mobo tray lock after i see its all black i was angry!!! i try to paint it by my self i hope its ok! i have more ideas for case mod, i get the parts nex week, i post the pic after i fin.


Love it!


----------



## Rowey

Can everybody please stop quoting posts and leaving all of the original pictures in the quote. Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Can everybody please stop quoting posts and leaving all of the original pictures in the quote. Thanks


I know you gotta love it lol.


----------



## BIGWORM

So, I received an NZXT 200mm case fan, and I had to use...thumb screws to secure it down (with included dust filter still underneath)? Unless I'm overlooking, all the screws provided with the case (except for the spare thumb screws) were either too short or threaded too wide.


----------



## EAnushan

Use the screws that came with the fan you bought.


----------



## Birdyz

What cpu fans do you guys have in your phantom cases?
I'm don't know which one to get to match the case but was thinking about the corsair h80?


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EAnushan*
> 
> Use the screws that came with the fan you bought.


That's the problem though... The screws that are provided with the NZXT 200mm fans are far too wide for both the fan and case holes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> What cpu fans do you guys have in your phantom cases?
> I'm don't know which one to get to match the case but was thinking about the corsair h80?


I currently have a no-name radiator that looks equivalent to the H50, however I'm going to upgrade to the Corsair H100 The no-name is giving me max load temps of 69c while playing BF3, with the cpu only @4.0ghz. I've gotta do some measurements to see if there's enough room to leave both 200mm fans on top as well as the corsair fans on the bottom for push/pull. I've seen pictures of someone else's rig doing it, however it seems to vary between different mobos and ram modules.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> That's the problem though... The screws that are provided with the NZXT 200mm fans are far too wide for both the fan and case holes.


i have no issue with the screws so far it fits perfectly with my case... you can call them to exchange it no charge...


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> That's the problem though... The screws that are provided with the NZXT 200mm fans are far too wide for both the fan and case holes.
> I currently have a no-name radiator that looks equivalent to the H50, however I'm going to upgrade to the Corsair H100 The no-name is giving me max load temps of 69c while playing BF3, with the cpu only @4.0ghz. I've gotta do some measurements to see if there's enough room to leave both 200mm fans on top as well as the corsair fans on the bottom for push/pull. I've seen pictures of someone else's rig doing it, however it seems to vary between different mobos and ram modules.


I'm using the H100 with the top 200mm fans installed. I'm using Corsair Vengeance Low-Profile RAM and have no issues. However, with my Z68 UD4 board, if I had taller RAM I'd have issues. I hear that you can bend the radiator offset brackets a bit and get enough clearance for taller RAM.


----------



## olipz

Hi guys,

I'm going to buy the NZXT Phantom and I don't know which CPU cooler I should buy around. (50euros)
I have a i7 2600k, 2x4GB G.SKILL sniper and ASUS P8Z68-V.
So if you could help me.

Thanks


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I'm using the H100 with the top 200mm fans installed. I'm using Corsair Vengeance Low-Profile RAM and have no issues. However, with my Z68 UD4 board, if I had taller RAM I'd have issues. I hear that you can bend the radiator offset brackets a bit and get enough clearance for taller RAM.


Thanks for the info. I bought an extra 200mm fan for the side, and was massively disappointed when I found out that there wasn't enough room with my current radiator. I'll need to buy another 200mm fan for the top now, but at least I'll know that I can bend the brackets to make it work. Hopefully my temps will be extremely lower with the additional fans.


----------



## WickedTico

New member, long time forum stalker. I should be receiving my Phantom tomorrow. This is my third custom build, but the first I plan to overclock. Lots of great information here...been hard to read and absorb it all









So my budget for this build was $800, but it looks like I'm going to go over...(always works out that way right?)

*So on Black Friday I bought:*
* NZXT Phantom Black/Orange trim
* Intel Core i5 2500k 3.3Ghz (hope to reach 4.5Ghz stable)
* Asus P8Z68-V Pro
* G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB 2x4GB DDR3 1866 (overlcock to 2133 maybe?)
* Corsair TX750 V2 (modular was too expensive)

*Necessary Pending:*
* CPU Cooler - looking at Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme (plan to install side 200mm Xigmatek)
* Video Card - fairly set on MSI Hawk 560 TI (waiting on price to come down, hope it does now with release of 448 core 560 TI)

*Extras to buy down the road:*
* 3 x 200mm Xigmatek Orange Fans
* 1 x 140mm Xigmatek Orange Fan
* 3 x 120mm Xigmatek Orange Fans
* 1 x 2m Orange Sleeved LED Kit

Advice and critique would be appreciated


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedTico*
> 
> New member, long time forum stalker. I should be receiving my Phantom tomorrow. This is my third custom build, but the first I plan to overclock. Lots of great information here...been hard to read and absorb it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my budget for this build was $800, but it looks like I'm going to go over...(always works out that way right?)
> *So on Black Friday I bought:*
> * NZXT Phantom Black/Orange trim
> * Intel Core i5 2500k 3.3Ghz (hope to reach 4.5Ghz stable)
> * Asus P8Z68-V Pro
> * G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB 2x4GB DDR3 1866 (overlcock to 2133 maybe?)
> * Corsair TX750 V2 (modular was too expensive)
> *Necessary Pending:*
> * CPU Cooler - looking at Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme (plan to install side 200mm Xigmatek)
> * Video Card - fairly set on MSI Hawk 560 TI (waiting on price to come down, hope it does now with release of 448 core 560 TI)
> *Extras to buy down the road:*
> * 3 x 200mm Xigmatek Orange Fans
> * 1 x 140mm Xigmatek Orange Fan
> * 3 x 120mm Xigmatek Orange Fans
> * 1 x 2m Orange Sleeved LED Kit
> Advice and critique would be appreciated


Get an EVGA 560


----------



## skypix

Thanks much for the help everybody. cool rig pix too!

I'm closing in on filling the case, just taking my time and double checking to avoid mistakes.

I relocated the 200mm NZXT fan I bought for the side and put it in the top. Mounted the same as the other 200 and used the longer screws that come with the case for the optional fan, they're hardware F, the kb 5*10mm screws. I left off the grill, since it's expelling air and the other 200 doesn't have it.
Man, what a great case. Super well thought out.

I just bought a white NZXT PSU, 850w, for $139 free ship, directron, just too nice a case to slap any old PSU in there


----------



## Meisterjim

i am not fin now, i want to show you my idea, i dont know wat panel its better, the orange or black


----------



## Meisterjim

its only first look  both of plexi windows are super sexy


----------



## WickedTico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Get an EVGA 560


Honestly for that price, I can get an MSI FROZR II 560 that has better cooling, i.e. more overclock, but the Hawk is the next gen FROZR III heatsink and fan with more cuda cores for $50 more.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> i am not fin now, i want to show you my idea, i dont know wat panel its better, the orange or black


OMG that is sick! Is that just a piece of plexi sitting there? Or is it made into a panel? That looks really nice!!!!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I recommend running all those power supply cables behind the back panel. They should all fit through the hole right by the PSU. It will look much cleaner. Also you can do the same with the 8 pic cpu power. Pop it out from a hole right above where it plugs in and you won't even see it. But either way nice build and welcome!


Well, I had nothing to do today so I took your advice and redid the wiring this afternoon. I also added in my second exhaust 200mm fan.

Before:


After:


I think it looks a lot better, however it was a tight fit getting all of the cables to fit nicely. The cables are creating a small bulge on the right side panel near the bottom, however I don't think it's that big of an issue. Now I'm deciding if I want to leave the small HDD cage off, or put it back on to slightly hide some of the cables.


----------



## WickedTico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> I think it looks a lot better, however it was a tight fit getting all of the cables to fit nicely. The cables are creating a small bulge on the right side panel near the bottom, however I don't think it's that big of an issue. Now I'm deciding if I want to leave the small HDD cage off, or put it back on to slightly hide some of the cables.


Looks very nice, unless you have a need for the space I would probably put the cage back.


----------



## whitemencanjump

Hey quick question for Phantom owners. I've read some reports of the fan slots not being standard size, so is the side fan supposed to be 200 mm or 230 mm? I'm thinking of getting an Xigmatek fan (free w/ rebate on Newegg) so would it fit? Here is link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233066

Edit: They also have 140 mm and 170 mm, so could I use the 140 as a front fan?


----------



## lightsout

Yes that looks much better nice job.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> OMG that is sick! Is that just a piece of plexi sitting there? Or is it made into a panel? That looks really nice!!!!


Orange for sure! That looks awesome if that's the finished look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Well, I had nothing to do today so I took your advice and redid the wiring this afternoon. I also added in my second exhaust 200mm fan.
> It looks a lot better, however it was a tight fit getting all of the cables to fit nicely. The cables are creating a small bulge on the right side panel near the bottom, however I don't think it's that big of an issue. Now I'm deciding if I want to leave the small HDD cage off, or put it back on to slightly hide some of the cables.


Looks much cleaner! Leave it out, the case flows better front to back without it.


----------



## FSXKid11

Is the H80 OK ?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FSXKid11*
> 
> Is the H80 OK ?


For moderate overclocking yes.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> i am not fin now, i want to show you my idea, i dont know wat panel its better, the orange or black
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Ireally like the second one. Don't know if it's darker or just the angle. The orange looks great. Those pictures kind of make me wish I got the black instead of white and orange build I'm doing.


----------



## FSXKid11

I meant will it fit in the Phantom. assume it will, just checking my sources. I dont except to do any EXTREME OC'ing. i5-2500K prolly around 4 or 4.5


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FSXKid11*
> 
> I meant will it fit in the Phantom. assume it will, just checking my sources. I dont except to do any EXTREME OC'ing. i5-2500K prolly around 4 or 4.5


I'm sure it does fit in certain spots, however the only one I've actually saw was someone that zip tied their H80 to the top forward 200mm fan position. It would probably fit on the rear exhaust slot, however that would not allow you to utilize the side 200mm.

EDIT: Good news! NZXT is going to ship me a replacement side panel to replace the one that was damaged. Such awesome customer service! I've heard the process can take quite a while (even NZXT says 1-14 business days); but free is free!


----------



## apav

Hey guys. So I'm building a 6950(unlocked to 6970) crossfire configuration in my Phantom case using the stock fans and a Hyper 212 evo. The side 200mm fan won't fit, but because of the heat these cards will generate is it worthwhile eventually investing in a cooler like the H70 so the side fan will fit?

I mean it doesn't have to be a watercooler, just a cooler that will fit in the case with the side fan and is at least as good as the hyper 212 evo. Not sure I'll need the side fan afterall, but my guess is I'm going to need something a little more powerful than 2 120mm fans not even directly over the gpu.


----------



## Meisterjim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> OMG that is sick! Is that just a piece of plexi sitting there? Or is it made into a panel? That looks really nice!!!!


Yes its one piece of plexi


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm building a 6950(unlocked to 6970) crossfire configuration in my Phantom case using the stock fans and a Hyper 212 evo. The side 200mm fan won't fit, but because of the heat these cards will generate is it worthwhile eventually investing in a cooler like the H70 so the side fan will fit?
> I mean it doesn't have to be a watercooler, just a cooler that will fit in the case with the side fan and is at least as good as the hyper 212 evo. Not sure I'll need the side fan afterall, but my guess is I'm going to need something a little more powerful than 2 120mm fans not even directly over the gpu.


i would seriously advise you to buy everything except the graphic cards, and use the integrated graphics with the z68 until the 7000 series comes out.


----------



## apav

Heh too late, I got all my parts already


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> i would seriously advise you to buy everything except the graphic cards, and use the integrated graphics with the z68 until the 7000 series comes out.


I think he might have the cards.

When do you think the 7000 series is coming out ? I have a freind with a relative that works for AMD and I have the oppurtunity to get any card they make half price, I'm thinking of doing a triple crossfire setup or a dual nvidia setup depending on pricing.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FSXKid11*
> 
> I meant will it fit in the Phantom. assume it will, just checking my sources. I dont except to do any EXTREME OC'ing. i5-2500K prolly around 4 or 4.5


Yeah it'll fit with, but you will have to get creative if you want the side 200mm fan.


----------



## LPRaver89

H70 wont fit without some form of modification. atleast when i had one the 200mm would not fit.The


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> OMG that is sick! Is that just a piece of plexi sitting there? Or is it made into a panel? That looks really nice!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its one piece of plexi
Click to expand...

Ah I can see now, is it just there to test? Or is that how you are leaving it? Is it snug in there? Also where did you get the plexi and can they cut it for you? Whats the exact size?


----------



## k.3nny

Ledss







!


----------



## chinesethunda

thats sick looking

how would one go about cutting a fan hole in a plexi for the side window?


----------



## esproductions

*NZXT Phantom 410 Announced!*

http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=282

Review: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/nzxt_phantom_410_review,1.html


----------



## k.3nny

Verry nice nice









I already posted some pictures of it in this topic


----------



## LPRaver89

Holesaw attachment for your drill.... I believe bill owen has videos on his mnpctech youtube channel.


----------



## skypix

I've read on Anandtech and other sites that's the mounting space for the 200mm is slightly smaller than the "standard" 200mm, so only the NZXT "200mm" will fit, though it's a tad smaller.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> *NZXT Phantom 410 Announced!*
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=282
> Review: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/nzxt_phantom_410_review,1.html


Very cool! This will be nice for folks that don't want a full tower. I got my phantom because I wanted a full tower with style


----------



## esproductions

I will doing the contest draw tonight! Stay tuned.

Hopefully by now you guys have figured out what Mystery prize was, it is a Phantom 410









However, if the winner would rather have a Tempest Elite 410, they can have that instead!


----------



## Meisterjim

ok i finish the window, i make pic step by step for this mod.


----------



## kid phanton

may i asked where you get that black strip?do they have red color? and the magnets where you get those?i would love to do this set up but with clear plexi


----------



## Meisterjim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kid phanton*
> 
> may i asked where you get that black strip?do they have red color? and the magnets where you get those?i would love to do this set up but with clear plexi


The black strip i spray it, on the first pic you can see its strip aluminum. all the stuff i buy it by Toom.


----------



## moosehead11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> ok i finish the window, i make pic step by step for this mod.


Cool Mod...been wanting to do soemthing like this now that i have my Phantom but had not come up witha way to do it...Are you using just four magnets in the corner? How easy is it to pop the panel off? did you give any thought to using a magnet strip along the length (top/bottom) of the panel?


----------



## kid phanton

wheres toom? toom.com?


----------



## DanielMysterio

@Meisterjim on the first look, it looks great







, but when you look at it closer you can see some of the glass above the strips, but I think I am to petty







. I like the Idea of the Window tough.


----------



## lightsout

@Meisterjim So that aluminum is sticky? And its just there to make it look like a door a little bit more? Also those tiny magnets hold that plexi one? What size is the plexi please and how thick?

Heres some more photos of the new phantom, its got some cool features.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151021947570301.769356.17437970300&type=1


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I will doing the contest draw tonight! Stay tuned.
> Hopefully by now you guys have figured out what Mystery prize was, it is a Phantom 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if the winner would rather have a Tempest Elite 410, they can have that instead!


Hope i win!


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> ok i finish the window, i make pic step by step for this mod.
> 
> wow this is awsome will be doing this to mine thanks for the insparation


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> wow this is awsome will be doing this to mine thanks for the insparation


Please stop quoting pictures.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Can everybody please stop quoting posts and leaving all of the original pictures in the quote. Thanks


-.-


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I will doing the contest draw tonight! Stay tuned.
> Hopefully by now you guys have figured out what Mystery prize was, it is a Phantom 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if the winner would rather have a Tempest Elite 410, they can have that instead!


fingers crossed


----------



## blong48

Hello guys. I'm new here and have got to say I am impressed with the builds and mods on this forum. Great Job to all of you. I just received my Phantom yesterday and have been reading this forum for a while. Hope you guys like my proposed Phantom build and please feel free to leave what power supply brand you recommend, as I have been looking for a 1000 Watt. Have not settled on a brand yet so If you have experience with a 1000W please message me, or reply with the brand and your experience. Thanks!


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm new here and have got to say I am impressed with the builds and mods on this forum. Great Job to all of you. I just received my Phantom yesterday and have been reading this forum for a while. Hope you guys like my proposed Phantom build and please feel free to leave what power supply brand you recommend, as I have been looking for a 1000 Watt. Have not settled on a brand yet so If you have experience with a 1000W please message me, or reply with the brand and your experience. Thanks!


You are going to want a Corsair or Seasonic branded powersupply


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm new here and have got to say I am impressed with the builds and mods on this forum. Great Job to all of you. I just received my Phantom yesterday and have been reading this forum for a while. Hope you guys like my proposed Phantom build and please feel free to leave what power supply brand you recommend, as I have been looking for a 1000 Watt. Have not settled on a brand yet so If you have experience with a 1000W please message me, or reply with the brand and your experience. Thanks!


I have a Cougar GX1050 and it just looks awesome.


----------



## Meisterjim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> @Meisterjim So that aluminum is sticky? And its just there to make it look like a door a little bit more? Also those tiny magnets hold that plexi one? What size is the plexi please and how thick?
> 
> Heres some more photos of the new phantom, its got some cool features.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151021947570301.769356.17437970300&type=1


Yes the strips Five the plexi Window like a original Window Panel, the Magnets hold very well the plexi if you want you can fix 2 more in the Middle on the of the Stripes. For me i don't have Problems with 4 Magnets.


----------



## toohotz

Always enjoy seeing the phantoms makes me wonder what have I done with mine mainly with the cable management but I've grown careless as I wait Ivy Bridge to do over my system but I've been considering what to do with my cables all around the place even though my PSU is modular I still have a few too many so I might just get some extenders and route the cables through the backside of case.

Just a heads up the pics aren't the greatest so don't slay me for them

and yes that is duct tape innovations
-_-


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisterjim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> @Meisterjim So that aluminum is sticky? And its just there to make it look like a door a little bit more? Also those tiny magnets hold that plexi one? What size is the plexi please and how thick?
> 
> Heres some more photos of the new phantom, its got some cool features.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151021947570301.769356.17437970300&type=1
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the strips Five the plexi Window like a original Window Panel, the Magnets hold very well the plexi if you want you can fix 2 more in the Middle on the of the Stripes. For me i don't have Problems with 4 Magnets.
Click to expand...

Cool, can you please tell me the size of the panel you bought and the thickness?


----------



## jjj751

Hey guys, I have been following this thread for awhile while planning my first ever build. I do a lot of photoshop and video editing so I actually have a need for these parts. Anyways I am planning to order my parts after Christmas but I do still have some questions about how these parts will fit into this case.

1. I am undecided whether I should get the evga gtx 580 3gb or the msi lighting extreme. I will eventually get another to do nvidia surround. What I like about the evga gtx 580 is that it exhausts mostly from the back, but its louder and warmer than the XE. The thing that I like about the XE is that it has a better cooler but it exhausts air back into the case. I also plan on adding a sound card and tv tuner later on so one of those cards will end up covering one of the fans on the XE. I dont think that the evga 580 will have that same issue because it's only fan is on the far end of the card anyways. So I am quite undecided. Btw I am gonna have the windowed side panel so there will be no 200mm side fan but I will have 2 coolermasters up top, the 120 in the rear, the 140 in the front and the two 120's on the side. I will also take off the small hdd bay and put another fan pointing up there. I would prefer to get the XE but I am afraid it will cause too much heat. Plus the heat it exhausts will probably go through my h100 up which is gonna be cooling a 3030k.

Anyways here's my planned specs:

Motherboard: x79 UD7
Case: White nzxt phantom
Ram: 16GB of DDR3 ram (still choosing a brand)
CPU: 3930k
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
Power Supply: Corsair 1200AX
GPU: 580 (either msi or evga and eventually sli)
Monitor: Asus 24 inch monitor, eventually adding 2 more for nvidia surround
SSD: 120 GB Corsair Force Series GT
HDD: 2 TB seagate
Sound Card: HT Omega Claro Plus
Tuner: Ceton InfiniTV 4 Quad-tuner Card


----------



## domoaligato

I have 2 evga gtx 580's in SLI

they are the versions that come overclocked out of the box. when gaming they sound like hair dryers but wow the gaming performance is incredible.

I used them (on air) for about a month until I finished acquiring all of the H2O parts and got my rig's H2O setup finished(now they are H2O cooled).

I have been using evga video cards for 10 years and they have great support. ( you can call them ) and the cards are stable.

I have the 23 inch asus 3d monitor that comes with the nvidia kit. it is great but I honestly do not use the glasses that much.

What game do you play most of the time that you are planning nvidia 3d vision surround for?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> *NZXT Phantom 410 Announced!*
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=282
> Review: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/nzxt_phantom_410_review,1.html


the mid tower looks much more cooler imo


----------



## LPRaver89

So I just thought it would be cool to win, and then after he said we could win the new phantom I really want it!


----------



## stratmaster458

[quote name="DeadShot_1.0"
the mid tower looks much more cooler imo[/quote]

I wish they had the same styled drive cage for the full size Phantom. I almost want to build a stay at home rig and use on of these lol.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> [quote name="DeadShot_1.0"
> the mid tower looks much more cooler imo


I wish they had the same styled drive cage for the full size Phantom. I almost want to build a stay at home rig and use on of these lol. [/quote]

XD

they really thought it well at NZXT. And what is the space at the back it seems bigger then the full tower. plus it really cool thought about the vga cooler. i know you can mod something but its better to be already done for you


----------



## skypix

Lots of cool rigs, nice work!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> I have 2 evga gtx 580's in SLI
> 
> they are the versions that come overclocked out of the box. when gaming they sound like hair dryers but wow the gaming performance is incredible.
> 
> I used them (on air) for about a month until I finished acquiring all of the H2O parts and got my rig's H2O setup finished(now they are H2O cooled).
> 
> I have been using evga video cards for 10 years and they have great support. ( you can call them ) and the cards are stable.
> 
> I have the 23 inch asus 3d monitor that comes with the nvidia kit. it is great but I honestly do not use the glasses that much.
> 
> What game do you play most of the time that you are planning nvidia 3d vision surround for?


I think when most people on here speak of surround they mean triple monitors, not 3d.


----------



## Danja

That Phantom mid tower got me thinking; is there any way to pull out the USB connectors on the original Phantom and replace them with USB3?


----------



## blong48

possibly. I think you might have to look around on the internet for one because my Phantom Black/Orange came with 1 USB 3.0 port


----------



## Hogwasher

Drawing results??


----------



## esproductions

*The Winner of the November Giveaway is....*

*idaWHALE*

*You have won:*

NZXT Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 Elite (your choice)
2x NZXT Sleeved LED Kit
1x NZXT T-Shirt

Please PM me within 48 hours the following:
-Your choice of which case you want
-Preferred T-shirt size
-Your shipping address and contact number.
-Proof of ownership of a NZXT Phantom, a picture of your username beside your Phantom will suffice!

Congrats and enjoy your prize!

*
Contest sponsored by NZXT.*


----------



## R1VER5

Well, I was going to do some upgrades to my phantom. Got my white carbon fiber wrap in the mail.

But I bought this during black friday week....



And it is taking up all my time working on it. Be nice when it is done though.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> Well, I was going to do some upgrades to my phantom. Got my white carbon fiber wrap in the mail.
> But I bought this during black friday week....
> 
> And it is taking up all my time working on it. Be nice when it is done though.


Much better upgrade IMO


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> Well, I was going to do some upgrades to my phantom. Got my white carbon fiber wrap in the mail.
> 
> But I bought this during black friday week....
> 
> 
> 
> And it is taking up all my time working on it. Be nice when it is done though.


Congrats man. Be sure to post pics after you mod it.


----------



## chinesethunda

Felt my phantoms side panel wasn't cool enough. dropped 5 degrees idle. Not sure about load though. Will test later









Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> Felt my phantoms side panel wasn't cool enough. dropped 5 degrees idle. Not sure about load though. Will test later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my brain using my fingers


fannotbigenough/10


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> Felt my phantoms side panel wasn't cool enough. dropped 5 degrees idle. Not sure about load though. Will test later


Dude that must be one hell of a heat sink under there but by the looks of that power cord it looks like you have it on intake and not exhaust lmao I love it though


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> Well, I was going to do some upgrades to my phantom. Got my white carbon fiber wrap in the mail.
> 
> But I bought this during black friday week....
> 
> snip
> 
> And it is taking up all my time *working on it*. Be nice when it is done though.


I'm guessing you're making the house's exterior look like a Phantom?


----------



## Birdyz

Hey guys how often do Nzxt have a sale?
I'm thinking about buying the side panel and some fans for my phantom.


----------



## vagrant

Hey guys. Longtime lurker. First time Phantom owner. Mine arrives on Monday. Very psyched. I am hoping I get one of the USB 3.0 on top models.

I went with the white because I've always wanted a white case and I'm a sucker for blue+white.


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys. I am in the process of selling my Sig rig to a buddy of mine.And am building a new Phantom of course. But i am so stuck on certain things.The sale to my friend doesn't include any of the Liquid cooling nor my Ram,i am just throwing an H100 in it for him and a set of Corsair Vengeance.
Now the trouble i am having is:
i decided no doubt on the new Fatal1ty Pro Z68 gen 3 board (It was between the Asrock Extreme7 and the Fatal1ty but the Fatal1ty is a little more future proof and a little bit better .Both great top end boards though)

I really want the i7-2700K but its sold out on newegg at the moment that had it bundled with the Fatal1ty.

Gpu/Gpu's is the part im stuck on I already have 1 6970 2 gig Powercolor Waterblock thats not going with the sale because he will be running the h100.
I sold my other buddy my second 6970 before i Liquid cooled it so he agreed i could just order him a new 6970 and have matching 6970s back again and just have to buy 1 more EK waterblock and ram plate.So this would still cost me the full price of 2 6970s and 1 waterblock to do. Or i can buy a hd 6990 and a waterblock for close to the same price.Or maby something totally different. Any ideas?Waiting on next gen cards is out of the question i will just sell my card or cards then and upgrade.

Another big problem is i wanted to upgrade my ram to 8 Gig or at least run similar Corsair Dominators 2133 i own the waterblock already and love the ram! I cant seem to find a matching set of mine for sale. So i might let them go with the sale if i can find a set of 2133 Dominators 8 gig or maby even 16 gig.But i want it to run the same my ram benchmarks better @ 2133 looser timings vs 1600 at tighter timings i tried 1800 ect still was fastest at 2133.I do realize when i jump up to 8 or 16 gigs and running cpu @ 5ghz it may not achieve the 2133 but i should be able to get some tighter timings running them lower anyway so either way they are really nice ram and i can still use my waterblock.I just cant find them.

Besides that everything else is pretty much figured out. 2 60gig OCZ Vertex 3 SSD's in raid 0 and a Wd Black 2 tb for storage

Basically doing this new build to get out of the P67 board and the sata 2 single ssd and want a little more oomph in my graphics again and i have a chance to get basically what i Paid back because of all the Custom work done.Sucks the Psu has to go .that was so much work sleeving and re pinning all the wires

I need to start all this really soon and would love some comments.I will of coarse be modding the case and posting it here.


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hiya guys. I am in the process of selling my Sig rig to a buddy of mine.And am building a new Phantom of course. But i am so stuck on certain things.The sale to my friend doesn't include any of the Liquid cooling nor my Ram,i am just throwing an H100 in it for him and a set of Corsair Vengeance.
> Now the trouble i am having is:
> i decided no doubt on the new Fatal1ty Pro Z68 gen 3 board (It was between the Asrock Extreme7 and the Fatal1ty but the Fatal1ty is a little more future proof and a little bit better .Both great top end boards though)
> I really want the i7-2700K but its sold out on newegg at the moment that had it bundled with the Fatal1ty.
> Gpu/Gpu's is the part im stuck on I already have 1 6970 2 gig Powercolor Waterblock thats not going with the sale because he will be running the h100.
> I sold my other buddy my second 6970 before i Liquid cooled it so he agreed i could just order him a new 6970 and have matching 6970s back again and just have to buy 1 more EK waterblock and ram plate.So this would still cost me the full price of 2 6970s and 1 waterblock to do. Or i can buy a hd 6990 and a waterblock for close to the same price.Or maby something totally different. Any ideas?Waiting on next gen cards is out of the question i will just sell my card or cards then and upgrade.
> Another big problem is i wanted to upgrade my ram to 8 Gig or at least run similar Corsair Dominators 2133 i own the waterblock already and love the ram! I cant seem to find a matching set of mine for sale. So i might let them go with the sale if i can find a set of 2133 Dominators 8 gig or maby even 16 gig.But i want it to run the same my ram benchmarks better @ 2133 looser timings vs 1600 at tighter timings i tried 1800 ect still was fastest at 2133.I do realize when i jump up to 8 or 16 gigs and running cpu @ 5ghz it may not achieve the 2133 but i should be able to get some tighter timings running them lower anyway so either way they are really nice ram and i can still use my waterblock.I just cant find them.
> Besides that everything else is pretty much figured out. 2 60gig OCZ Vertex 3 SSD's in raid 0 and a Wd Black 2 tb for storage
> Basically doing this new build to get out of the P67 board and the sata 2 single ssd and want a little more oomph in my graphics again and i have a chance to get basically what i Paid back because of all the Custom work done.Sucks the Psu has to go .that was so much work sleeving and re pinning all the wires
> I need to start all this really soon and would love some comments.I will of coarse be modding the case and posting it here.


You cant get corsair 8gb 2133 ram moduals, they never made that model.
They only made corsair 4gb 2133 and 8gb 2000 moduals, and they no longer make those parts anymore. It was like a limited edition thing.


----------



## GetX

Im preety sure gskill now make a 2133 set,

other then that you will have to scour the internets for a 2000 set. Will be hard to find an unused one though


----------



## Derek1387

Just about done with this build guys...
Check it out please









Any ideas?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1171073/insert-name-here-water-cooled-phantom-build-first-wc-attempt/0_100#post_15802582


----------



## Hogwasher

Ok used a toothbrush to dust the VGA PCB board. turned out good thanks for the tip guys. Here are some pics


----------



## Gled

Finally I`m proud to be Phantom owner as well. So glad I chose this over HAF. Looks are are just brilliant and what a cable managment. This my first proper build from a scratch when there was no one to help me and I think I`m done pretty good.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Give the top panel a whack and that gap will disappear. Rig looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Gled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Give the top panel a whack and that gap will disappear. Rig looks pretty sweet.


Helped...lol


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gled*
> 
> Helped...lol


i think you should reposition your ram... you are not running dual channel with slot 1 n 2...


----------



## Gled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> i think you should reposition your ram... you are not running dual channel with slot 1 n 2...


For some reason it works only in those slots. I had 16 gb - 4gb modules in each and one day it just stopped working. I was getting BSOD`s all the time. So i started with checking my RAM. Took them all out, put only one and it booted up just fine. But as soon as I put any RAM stick in those other slots, my system wont work, monitor doesnt show signal and DRAM light goes red.


----------



## LPRaver89

I had a similar problem with my motherboard as well. I had to go into the bios and change my RAM speed to auto for it to work, when I have it set to the frequency on my ram it doesnt boot.


----------



## Gled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I had a similar problem with my motherboard as well. I had to go into the bios and change my RAM speed to auto for it to work, when I have it set to the frequency on my ram it doesnt boot.


Tryed that. Didn`t work, but thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gled*
> 
> Tryed that. Didn`t work, but thanks for the advice anyway.


If no settings fix it then it's likely a bad mobo. But you may have come to that conclusion yourself.


----------



## Shademaster

Just came here to tell everyone that I almost got ALL the cases of the Phantom.

I have 3 running my renderfarm now:










And I just bought these 3 babbys:


























Only problem is I can NOT get the black green one in Holland!









Does anyone know were in Europe I can order this one?

When I am done I have 7 of the phantoms, running my renderfarm.

So far I LOVE these cases. They have absolutely Uber cooling power keeping everything running fine and dandy. I replaced the 120mm with Nexus 120mm fans and I put Coolermaster 200mm's in the side for minimum sound and maximum cooling. All of them run absolutely silent, cool and look the part!

I can actually sleep next to them if I need to they are THAT silent!

Ofcourse I am running a business with these things and even so, I think I will never need to replace a case again.

Some info on the farm:

-intel 3x 950 at 3.8 Ghz, intel 4x 980 at 4.8 Ghz.
-24 GB ram
-All have H50/H60 dual fan coolers.
-Gigabyte UD5 motherboards
-Corsair HX850
-Some run triple 5870 setups for GPU rendering, case cooling is more than adequate.
-Spinpoint F103sj

I purposely put some more money on higher quality parts because the 1366 platform is very upgradeable and I want to be able to run GPU rendering on them in the future.

RAM has become really cheap lately so I think I might try one with 48GB of RAM and see if I need it much. When I bought my first one 12 GB of ram was $400, now it is the price of a BigMac burger and a large fries.

I'll make some new pictures once the new ones arrive and are all set up.

Very excited!


----------



## Rowey

Isn't that top picture from OC3D?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I had a similar problem with my motherboard as well. I had to go into the bios and change my RAM speed to auto for it to work, when I have it set to the frequency on my ram it doesnt boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Tryed that. Didn`t work, but thanks for the advice anyway.
Click to expand...

I had some similar issues with some gskill ram. Sometimes it would get stuck in a boot loop. I would have to take all the sticks out but one. Then once I got into windows I could shut down and put the ram back in. An rma of the ram fixed the issue.


----------



## Shademaster

Yea I posted it there before







.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster*
> 
> Just came here to tell everyone that I almost got ALL the cases of the Phantom.
> I have 3 running my renderfarm now:
> Very excited!


That's a lot of power. What business are you in that you need that much rendering power?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> You cant get corsair 8gb 2133 ram moduals, they never made that model.
> They only made corsair 4gb 2133 and 8gb 2000 moduals, and they no longer make those parts anymore. It was like a limited edition thing.


Damn i really love my ram and dont want to change it.Does running 4 sticks of ram make it quad channel and how does that effect the system as a whole.because i could possibly find 2 more sticks of ram matching and run 4.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> Im preety sure gskill now make a 2133 set,
> other then that you will have to scour the internets for a 2000 set. Will be hard to find an unused one though


I posted i needed Dominators because i am not changing my cooling Loop and i love the ram cooler on there.It only fits Dominators.Plus i know they cost more but i never have ram troubles and run them in most of my builds.Corsair is pretty solid.


----------



## Shademaster

*multiple post*


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That's a lot of power. What business are you in that you need that much rendering power?


3D Animation







.















This one took 4 months to render on a MacPro 8 core.


----------



## num1son

O wow thats some really good looking 3D!


----------



## intrasonic

Does the new Phantom 410 fit the Corsair H100 radiator above the the top panel, under the plastic shroud?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That's a lot of power. What business are you in that you need that much rendering power?
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Animation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one took 4 months to render on a MacPro 8 core.
Click to expand...

Forgive my ignorance so thats like totally cgi? Made from scratch?


----------



## Rowey

Awesome animation +rep

@intrasonic - will fit under i guess but it will also go on the top.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster*
> 
> 3D Animation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one took 4 months to render on a MacPro 8 core.


FOUR F.UCKING MONTHS!?!


----------



## k.3nny

haha







!


----------



## Pikoy

yeah its a bit hard to do 3d rendering


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance so thats like totally cgi? Made from scratch?


Yep, 100% 3D.

Sculpted the car from photos and blueprints, made up the entire room myself, researched color grading, post depth of field and dynamic car simulations to get it to that level. It was made 4 years ago though. What we can do now you would not believe if I showed you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> FOUR F.UCKING MONTHS!?!


Yep. Actually if I had to redo it I would have been able to render it in a day. We got a long way since then with our rendering smarts.


----------



## DanielMysterio

So will you be still using a Mac Pro to do 3D? Or are you switching completly switching to Windows?


----------



## k.3nny

http://www.overclock.net/t/1179204/mayhems-pink-aurora-failing-after-24-hours/0_50

**** happens


----------



## Shademaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> So will you be still using a Mac Pro to do 3D? Or are you switching completly switching to Windows?


I use both, CInema4D works seamless on both so there is no difference







.

All my machines are tricked out PC's though because you can get very expensive if you want to keep everything Apple. At this moment I do 50% PC, 50% Mac work.

My overclocked PC's are about 1/7th of the price of a Mac of the same specs. Love the brand but it just isn't feasable in a commercial environment.


----------



## esproductions

idaWHALE has not PM'd me to claim his prize yet... as per the rules, he has another day to get back to me or else I'm going to re-draw another winner.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> idaWHALE has not PM'd me to claim his prize yet... as per the rules, he has another day to get back to me or else I'm going to re-draw another winner.


YES! lol jk well sort of, we were all thinking it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shademaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance so thats like totally cgi? Made from scratch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 100% 3D.
> 
> Sculpted the car from photos and blueprints, made up the entire room myself, researched color grading, post depth of field and dynamic car simulations to get it to that level. It was made 4 years ago though. What we can do now you would not believe if I showed you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> FOUR F.UCKING MONTHS!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Actually if I had to redo it I would have been able to render it in a day. We got a long way since then with our rendering smarts.
Click to expand...

Wow thats impressive!!


----------



## Nynn

I removed the main/large HDD rack out from the front of the phantom, and now that ive moved stuff around (My 240 rad), I would like to put it back.

Do I buy rivets from a local Lowes/ Home Depot etc? Does anyone know what type or size of rivets I need?

Is there any other way to put the main HDD cage back ?


----------



## k.3nny

3mm rivets









M3 bolts/nuts?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> YES! lol jk well sort of, we were all thinking it.


I know I was.


----------



## LPRaver89

Its glorious after searching for a long time I finally found a top for my new pump!


----------



## lightsout

What pump and what top?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What pump and what top?


A swiftech MCP655 pump and the EK D5X Top.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gled*
> 
> For some reason it works only in those slots. I had 16 gb - 4gb modules in each and one day it just stopped working. I was getting BSOD`s all the time. So i started with checking my RAM. Took them all out, put only one and it booted up just fine. But as soon as I put any RAM stick in those other slots, my system wont work, monitor doesnt show signal and DRAM light goes red.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gled*
> 
> Tryed that. Didn`t work, but thanks for the advice anyway.


perhaps dust is the culprit when i had the same issue... what u need is to clean the effected ram slot... brush it (use soft brush) and use compressed air to blow the dust away...
use clean eraser to clean the ram connector (not the mobo ram slot) in one direction, not back and forth like you would erase something out of paper...

if this doesnt help then like num1son said you'd probably need to upgrade ur mobo...


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Damn i really love my ram and dont want to change it.Does running 4 sticks of ram make it quad channel and how does that effect the system as a whole.because i could possibly find 2 more sticks of ram matching and run 4.


yes it will become quad channel if you have 4 rams it will make your system slightly faster as your system can cache in more thing...
but unless you are a graphic design or renderer then 4 sticks of ram will help alot other than that, say gamer, 2 rams is more than enough for majority of modern games...

4 rams = more heat, no space for breathing, decent cooling required (water cooled)
2 rams = less heat, have space for breathing, no additional cooling is required (air cooled)

hope this help


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> yes it will become quad channel if you have 4 rams it will make your system slightly faster as your system can cache in more thing...
> but unless you are a graphic design or renderer then 4 sticks of ram will help alot other than that, say gamer, 2 rams is more than enough for majority of modern games...
> 4 rams = more heat, no space for breathing, decent cooling required (water cooled)
> 2 rams = less heat, have space for breathing, no additional cooling is required (air cooled)
> hope this help


I am running four and mine dont get hot at all...


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I am running four and mine dont get hot at all...


im referring to his dominators...
corsair dominators GT generate more heat than others, thats why they have such heatsinks design to dissipate more heat...


----------



## LPRaver89

gotcha.


----------



## alpsie

Finally someone from the european replacement part department of nzxt replied to one of my many emails.
I¨ve been trying to get in contact with them for a month.

it's about the usb3 header for us with the old version of the phantom without the usb3 header.
Apparently we will have to buy it from nzxt for about 15 euroes, and it should available in 1 or 2 months.

Just wanted to give you all a feedback about it.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> 3mm rivets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M3 bolts/nuts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Finally someone from the european replacement part department of nzxt replied to one of my many emails.
> I¨ve been trying to get in contact with them for a month.
> it's about the usb3 header for us with the old version of the phantom without the usb3 header.
> Apparently we will have to buy it from nzxt for about 15 euroes, and it should available in 1 or 2 months.
> Just wanted to give you all a feedback about it.


Thats weak, I got mine in August and I heard thats when they started putting out random models with them. oh well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> 3mm rivets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M3 bolts/nuts?


This makes me wonder, what sort of screws would I need to replace all the rivets in my Phantom?


----------



## esproductions

I got my windowed side panel


----------



## holthe94

It's cutted much better, but the black list arround is just a little f ucke d...
Shold get a new one, so i'll be back with a better pic then


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> yes it will become quad channel if you have 4 rams it will make your system slightly faster as your system can cache in more thing...
> but unless you are a graphic design or renderer then 4 sticks of ram will help alot other than that, say gamer, 2 rams is more than enough for majority of modern games...
> 4 rams = more heat, no space for breathing, decent cooling required (water cooled)
> 2 rams = less heat, have space for breathing, no additional cooling is required (air cooled)
> hope this help


Thanks mate just wanted to make sure cause yes they do get hot when running 2137 mhz with pretty high voltage to keep them stable without loosening the timings way up.I doubt i am going to find a matching pair of the ones i have so i may just either use the ones i have for now in the new build or buy a 2000 mhz kit.I just still want to be at 5ghz and ram at 2000 mhz at least without being unstable.I still have no idea to be honest what i am doing on ram yet.Besides the fact they will be Dominators.I do game but find myself doing more multitasking ,compressing files,extracting files and tons of other crap all at the same time while my family is watching blu rays on my 55" tv thats also running off my pc.As of right now i Play BF3 while the kids are watching movies and i am searching the web and downloading usually always the same time and most of the time alot more stuff then that going on.The pc handles all this no problem now but i figured going hyper threading and more ram wouldn't hurt.But at least 4.8 Ghz is a must.Pretty sure the new build will be 100% stable at 5 ghz but you never know if your going to get a bad chip or a great one.Thanks again i always thought that quad channel would slow a dual channel pc down.My stupidity i guess or just so busy studying everything else i never thought to study one single,dual.triple channel memory.I guess thats tonight's project.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What pump and what top?
> 
> 
> 
> A swiftech MCP655 pump and the EK D5X Top.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Damn i really love my ram and dont want to change it.Does running 4 sticks of ram make it quad channel and how does that effect the system as a whole.because i could possibly find 2 more sticks of ram matching and run 4.
> 
> 
> 
> yes it will become quad channel if you have 4 rams it will make your system slightly faster as your system can cache in more thing...
> but unless you are a graphic design or renderer then 4 sticks of ram will help alot other than that, say gamer, 2 rams is more than enough for majority of modern games...
> 
> 4 rams = more heat, no space for breathing, decent cooling required (water cooled)
> 2 rams = less heat, have space for breathing, no additional cooling is required (air cooled)
> 
> hope this help
Click to expand...

Quad channel on a P67 board? Or did he get an x79, his sig is a sandy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What pump and what top?
> 
> 
> 
> A swiftech MCP655 pump and the EK D5X Top.
Click to expand...

Nice pump thats what I went with as well.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quad channel on a P67 board? Or did he get an x79, his sig is a sandy.


yes quad on P67 (dual channel + dual channel) running 2 slots, supported up to 32gb with patriot's ram (4x8gb)
while x79 is quad on single slot (8 slots have dedicated channel), so technically it is consider as octuple (quad channel + quad channel), supported up to 64gb with patriot's ram (8x8gb), thats what intel said...

I've tested the x79 with 64gb patriot's ram and it keeps BSOD due to the board not capable of supporting up to 64gb yet (new updated bios required)... atm, only 32gb (8x4gb) is stable...

@mybadomen no problem mate... glad it helped...


----------



## moonmanas

Just totally stripped everything out de - dusted it and lind with vinyl carbon...all those holes on the mobo wall were bugging me lol!


----------



## moonmanas

Not too sure about the carbon on door though..... but here's pic anyways...









[U
RL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1285847/width/469/height/700]







[/URL]


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> yes quad on P67 (dual channel + dual channel) running 2 slots, supported up to 32gb with patriot's ram (4x8gb)
> while x79 is quad on single slot (8 slots have dedicated channel), so technically it is consider as octuple (quad channel + quad channel), supported up to 64gb with patriot's ram (8x8gb), thats what intel said...
> I've tested the x79 with 64gb patriot's ram and it keeps BSOD due to the board not capable of supporting up to 64gb yet (new updated bios required)... atm, only 32gb (8x4gb) is stable...
> @mybadomen no problem mate... glad it helped...


Pretty sure that's not the way it works.

1366=Tri Channel
1155/1156=Dual Channel
2011=QUAD Channel

See here:
X79 mobo

P67 mobo

Unless I've been totally misinformed, you don't have the memory bandwidth on the p67 chipset. Same thing with the pcie lanes.
DUAL/TRI/QUAD refer the electrical capability of the board not the number of physical memory slots.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Pretty sure that's not the way it works.
> 1366=Tri Channel
> 1155/1156=Dual Channel
> 2011=QUAD Channel
> See here:
> X79 mobo
> P67 mobo
> Unless I've been totally misinformed, you don't have the memory bandwidth on the p67 chipset. Same thing with the pcie lanes.
> DUAL/TRI/QUAD refer the electrical capability of the board not the number of physical memory slots.


Thats what I thought. Hence why I am waiting for 2011 to drop in price for my next build. I decided against 1155 mainly because it lacked so many features that I thought were important to an enthusiast computer platform.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Thats what I thought. Hence why I am waiting for 2011 to drop in price for my next build. I decided against 1155 mainly because it lacked so many features that I thought were important to an enthusiast computer platform.


That's sort of true. Really though 2011 is for those doing benchmarking and work environments. There is nothing you can do with a 2011 that you won't be able to do with 1155 and ivybridge. Unless of course you're going really extreme just to do it.

But if thats where your heart is at there is nothing wrong with 2011 either.


----------



## Paranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Not too sure about the carbon on door though..... but here's pic anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [U
> RL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1285847/width/469/height/700]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Personally I like it on the door and side panel...gives the outside a different contrast then just all white =D


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paranoia*
> 
> Personally I like it on the door and side panel...gives the outside a different contrast then just all white =D


Absolutely, it gives a more elegant look, i wish there was red carbon fiber lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> yes quad on P67 (dual channel + dual channel) running 2 slots, supported up to 32gb with patriot's ram (4x8gb)
> while x79 is quad on single slot (8 slots have dedicated channel), so technically it is consider as octuple (quad channel + quad channel), supported up to 64gb with patriot's ram (8x8gb), thats what intel said...
> I've tested the x79 with 64gb patriot's ram and it keeps BSOD due to the board not capable of supporting up to 64gb yet (new updated bios required)... atm, only 32gb (8x4gb) is stable...
> @mybadomen no problem mate... glad it helped...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's not the way it works.
> 
> 1366=Tri Channel
> 1155/1156=Dual Channel
> 2011=QUAD Channel
> 
> See here:
> X79 mobo
> 
> P67 mobo
> 
> Unless I've been totally misinformed, you don't have the memory bandwidth on the p67 chipset. Same thing with the pcie lanes.
> DUAL/TRI/QUAD refer the electrical capability of the board not the number of physical memory slots.
Click to expand...

This.

Just because you fill 4 slots doesn't make it quad channel. It still runs dual, the same speed as 2 dimms.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> This.
> Just because you fill 4 slots doesn't make it quad channel. It still runs dual, the same speed as 2 dimms.


Treu talk


----------



## esproductions

Redraw result:

*B!0HaZard*

PM within 48 hours to claim your prize!


----------



## LPRaver89

Damn, foiled again!


----------



## dmxdex2020

Is anybody aware of the thread on these forums about sticking an antec 620 cpu cooler on the 4 and 5 series gpus?

Anyways i would like to know were i could stick the 2 rads? does the front of the case allow to have single rads attached to it somehow?

Im looking to mod my 2 470s with the antec kuhler 620.

Cheers.


----------



## LPRaver89

I think Kenny put a 120 rad in the front drive bays using an old dvd drive housing.


----------



## dmxdex2020

dvd drive housing?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> dvd drive housing?


Well crap I looked but I couldn't find a link for you. I am pretty sure it was k.3nnys Phantom. He took the metal housing that a dvd drive is in and cut out a hole for the fan and used it to mount vertically in the drive bay.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> dvd drive housing?


Found it.
http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=37695


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milton69*
> 
> Absolutely, it gives a more elegant look, i wish there was red carbon fiber lol


You can get red or just about any colour you like


----------



## num1son

The best thing would be the get the rad and start test fitting it places. Im not sure that dvd drive case would work in this situation. I had my h70 rad zip tied to the 5 1/4 bays.


----------



## LPRaver89

Always crushing my hopes Num.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Always crushing my hopes Num.


Lol well maybe it could work... You know who keeps crushing my hopes? Esp with these contest I don't win!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Lol well maybe it could work... You know who keeps crushing my hopes? Esp with these contest I don't win!


Youre telling me, such awesome prizes make it so tempting.... Maybe the next person wont pm him. Haha


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Pretty sure that's not the way it works.
> 1366=Tri Channel
> 1155/1156=Dual Channel
> 2011=QUAD Channel
> See here:
> X79 mobo
> P67 mobo
> Unless I've been totally misinformed, you don't have the memory bandwidth on the p67 chipset. Same thing with the pcie lanes.
> DUAL/TRI/QUAD refer the electrical capability of the board not the number of physical memory slots.


hmmm... funny though, i've seen my friend's p67 memory registered as a quad channel memory...
as he told me there is no such thing as Dual / Triple / Quad Channel memory, as this is a property of the memory controller in how it handles memory.
This is why you can place memory in different slot configurations on a motherboard and it will register as single or dual or triple or quad channel.
but what you said it correct 1155 doesnt have the bandwidth but i still wonder how he manages to run quad channel memory...


----------



## Birdyz

Anyone know when Nzxt will have the side panel back in stock?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> hmmm... funny though, i've seen my friend's p67 memory registered as a quad channel memory...
> as he told me there is no such thing as Dual / Triple / Quad Channel memory, as this is a property of the memory controller in how it handles memory.
> This is why you can place memory in different slot configurations on a motherboard and it will register as single or dual or triple or quad channel.
> but what you said it correct 1155 doesnt have the bandwidth but i still wonder how he manages to run quad channel memory...


Quad channel = 4 dedicated memory channels. Physical property of the motherboard and chipset design. Look at all the x79 motherboards. There is the obvious difference of 8 ram slots on a standard board. Some have four with a channel per slot. p67 has two channels split into four slots.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That's sort of true. Really though 2011 is for those doing benchmarking and work environments. There is nothing you can do with a 2011 that you won't be able to do with 1155 and ivybridge. Unless of course you're going really extreme just to do it.
> But if thats where your heart is at there is nothing wrong with 2011 either.


I thought being extreme was what OCN is all about lol

Nah just for my next build I want to go all out, all 8 slots filled high end hexcore tri-sli with 3 PCIe x16 lanes at 16x just to do it.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> I thought being extreme was what OCN is all about lol
> Nah just for my next build I want to go all out, all 8 slots filled high end hexcore tri-sli with 3 PCIe x16 lanes at 16x just to do it.


Oh for sure! lol but we all do what we can with what we can afford.







Some day I want to be one of these guys that does a new build every time a new mobo, proc, or GPU comes out.


----------



## esproductions

I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


Haha I don't know about other people but I would love one of them for my sisters desktop build


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


Good means I still have a chance


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


I want one to mod as a gift for someone


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


I think you already know the answer XD


----------



## Supper

i dont think phantom is a good case for x79 mobo... not much room for the backplate to breath... hopefully the phantom 410 have enough room...


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> i dont think phantom is a good case for x79 mobo... not much room for the backplate to breath... hopefully the phantom 410 have enough room...


huh? why would u think?

standard 8mm spacing like every case


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> Is anybody aware of the thread on these forums about sticking an antec 620 cpu cooler on the 4 and 5 series gpus?
> Anyways i would like to know were i could stick the 2 rads? does the front of the case allow to have single rads attached to it somehow?
> Im looking to mod my 2 470s with the antec kuhler 620.
> Cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I think Kenny put a 120 rad in the front drive bays using an old dvd drive housing.


There u go









http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide/0_50


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Pretty sure that's not the way it works.
> 1366=Tri Channel
> 1155/1156=Dual Channel
> 2011=QUAD Channel
> See here:
> X79 mobo
> P67 mobo
> Unless I've been totally misinformed, you don't have the memory bandwidth on the p67 chipset. Same thing with the pcie lanes.
> DUAL/TRI/QUAD refer the electrical capability of the board not the number of physical memory slots.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... funny though, i've seen my friend's p67 memory registered as a quad channel memory...
> as he told me there is no such thing as Dual / Triple / Quad Channel memory, as this is a property of the memory controller in how it handles memory.
> This is why you can place memory in different slot configurations on a motherboard and it will register as single or dual or triple or quad channel.
> but what you said it correct 1155 doesnt have the bandwidth but i still wonder how he manages to run quad channel memory...
Click to expand...

Your friend is mistaken thats all. With his logic an x58 board with 6 slots can do six channel? Or dual tri idk. Num has it right.


----------



## skypix

I had problems galore with my 16gb (4x4) G Skill ram, was going to RMA, then switched XMP in Bios to enable on my board, Asus P8Z68 v pro/gen3 and magic time. Before that, memtest x86+ gave 3124 errors! After enabling XMP, 0 errors in 8 hour test.


----------



## LPRaver89

You know ES Num and I will take it off your hands... we can have a fight to death for it!


----------



## Image132

Where is the best to place put your case badges on a phantom? Photos would be awesome


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Where is the best to place put your case badges on a phantom? Photos would be awesome


This is were I put mine.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> You know ES Num and I will take it off your hands... we can have a fight to death for it!


I'm down! Lol


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I'm down! Lol


Ill take you down with my soldering gun.... too bad its a cold heat!


----------



## Maxxron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


I'll take one!

Absolutely love my Phantom and my secondary computer needs to get out of it's ancient Antec 900!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Ill take you down with my soldering gun.... too bad its a cold heat!


Lol those things are terrible!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Lol those things are terrible!


Agreed, and one time I was stupid enough to try touching it and burned the crap out of my finger!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Yeah finnally got my Watercooling Parts


















But then I noticed that when I screwed my burbs to the CPU block, that there isn't enough room between then.











but for good luck you can turn one part by 180°. Closed to getting screwed










Mor pictures will come tomorrow in my build log.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


lol I just want the LED sleeve kit


----------



## blong48

I don't know if I am allowed to post this or not, but NZXT is offering orange 200MM fans for free to anybody with a black/orange phantom that calls them and asks when and if they will be selling those. They will take your name and when they get them in stock they will ship them to you free. They said they hope to have some in stock by the end of the month. Also I believe the guy said the should be retailed late January/ early February.


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Yeah finnally got my Watercooling Parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g439/BeatsByDaniel/DSC01272.jpg
> But then I noticed that when I screwed my burbs to the CPU block, that there isn't enough room between then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1295571/width/350/height/304]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1295571/width/350/height/304[/URL] but for good luck you can turn one part by 180°. Closed to getting screwed [URL=http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g439/BeatsByDaniel/DSC01273.jpg]http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g439/BeatsByDaniel/DSC01273.jpg[/URL] Mor pictures will come tomorrow in my build log.[/QUOTE]
> 
> how much did that cost? I'm thinking of eventually doing a water cooled build.


----------



## dmxdex2020

Ok thanks.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


lol phantom of course


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> lol phantom of course


If I win I think I may ask for the Tempest, a Change


----------



## OverClocker55

SO guys 650D or nzxt phantom for aircooling?


----------



## k.3nny

and ur posting this in the phantom topic









Ill go for the cheapest one if its for air only









Piiics


----------



## vagrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


Yes. But you aren't drawing those people apparently lol.

Also does anyone know of a good 850w PSU that has nice non massive/rigid cables? I am having a very hard time with cable management with my 850 rosewill. And the cables for the Corsair 850 enthusiast look about the same.


----------



## OverClocker55

AX850 from corsair


----------



## chucknorris101

just an fyi, i saw someone looking for the phantom windowed panel, its not out of stock, i called there was something weird on the website, fixed now


----------



## vagrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> just an fyi, i saw someone looking for the phantom windowed panel, its not out of stock, i called there was something weird on the website, fixed now


I just bought one in white.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> AX850 from corsair


BINGO! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## OverClocker55

yep me broP


----------



## OverClocker55

ive got the HX850 version but there really nice


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Yeah finnally got my Watercooling Parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I noticed that when I screwed my burbs to the CPU block, that there isn't enough room between then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for good luck you can turn one part by 180°. Closed to getting screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mor pictures will come tomorrow in my build log.


is that a apogee xt? If so, why didnt you get the apogee hd? Not in your budget or what?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Yeah finnally got my Watercooling Parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mor pictures will come tomorrow in my build log.


Looks like a good selection of parts you got there sir.









Close call with that block though.


----------



## DanielMysterio

I've wanted to get the HD but the website I ordered it from didn't list them yet nad anywa the budget was no problem


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Looks like a good selection of parts you got there sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close call with that block though.


hey numson i was reading your thread on the xspc rasa watercooling kit for the phantom, and I just wanted to know what the 24pin jumper is used for?
I've just finished my build with everything plugged in and ready to go and im about to turn it on for the first time so i can get some water into the loop, but do i need to worry about the 24pin? since you said to make sure that only that is plugged in or something.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> hey numson i was reading your thread on the xspc rasa watercooling kit for the phantom, and I just wanted to know what the 24pin jumper is used for?
> I've just finished my build with everything plugged in and ready to go and im about to turn it on for the first time so i can get some water into the loop, but do i need to worry about the 24pin? since you said to make sure that only that is plugged in or something.


Yeah you unplug your components and motherboard. Everything but the pump. Then plug the 24pin jumper in. Now when you flip the power switch on your psu it will turn the pump on only and you can toggle that to pull water into your rig.


----------



## airnews39

Hey everyone,

Thought I'd share that after a couple of months with my white phantom, two of the fan controller channels have gone *Poof* and burned out in a little cloud of smoke!
They still power the fans that were connected to them but at their most restricted speed and there is no ability to control them...









Trying to see if I can get the controller RMA'd so hopefully I'll have it working again soon...


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Thought I'd share that after a couple of months with my white phantom, two of the fan controller channels have gone *Poof* and burned out in a little cloud of smoke!
> They still power the fans that were connected to them but at their most restricted speed and there is no ability to control them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to see if I can get the controller RMA'd so hopefully I'll have it working again soon...


Just email them and they'll send you a new one, no problem, no questions.


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> just an fyi, i saw someone looking for the phantom windowed panel, its not out of stock, i called there was something weird on the website, fixed now


Thank you! Bought one and can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Siegfried262

Hey guys, quick question.

If you're mounting a Corsair H60 or Antec Kuhler 620 can you keep the side fan and top fan?


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah you unplug your components and motherboard. Everything but the pump. Then plug the 24pin jumper in. Now when you flip the power switch on your psu it will turn the pump on only and you can toggle that to pull water into your rig.


-.- so i have to unplug my whole rig again? biggest pain in the ass
and what do you mean by toggle, like turn the psu on and off when i want it to draw water?


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> If you're mounting a Corsair H60 or Antec Kuhler 620 can you keep the side fan and top fan?


depends how many fans your attaching to it


----------



## Siegfried262

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> depends how many fans your attaching to it


Push/pull Gentle Typhoons. Would this interfere with the top fan and/or side fan?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Where is the best to place put your case badges on a phantom? Photos would be awesome


i placed mine in the inside of the door. imo i like the case how it looks so i don't wont any sticker or badges showing. but when you open the door they can be clearly seen. imo its a nice place to put them if you want to keep the case sleek and yet still the badges can be shown


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> -.- so i have to unplug my whole rig again? biggest pain in the ass
> and what do you mean by toggle, like turn the psu on and off when i want it to draw water?


Yeah you can't have your 24pin/8pin/GPU or drives plugged in (although I have left drives plugged in). Yup you're going to end up running it till it empties the res stopping it. Adding water, running it more. Takes a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262*
> 
> Push/pull Gentle Typhoons. Would this interfere with the top fan and/or side fan?


It will likely interfere with the side 200mm fan. Can say for sure, but my H70 did. I had to kinda custom mount the side fan in order to use it.


----------



## Derek1387

Num, what did you do to make sure your GPUS stayed cool before you drowned them too? I just cant firue out what to do... i can put the stock panel back on with the 200mm fan, but it looks whack....


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah you can't have your 24pin/8pin/GPU or drives plugged in (although I have left drives plugged in). Yup you're going to end up running it till it empties the res stopping it. Adding water, running it more. Takes a little bit.


done. How full does the res need to be when running the loop? Mines about 1cm from the top if your looking through the glass gap in the faceplate that came with it


----------



## Derek1387

My XSPC res looks 1cm empty, because the acrylic gives off an optical illusion of it not being full, but she is full.


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> My XSPC res looks 1cm empty, because the acrylic gives off an optical illusion of it not being full, but she is full.


ill let it marinate overnight and see if there are any leaks in the morning


----------



## LPRaver89

As long as you have the air out of your lines you can fill the rez but having room at the top isnt a bad thing.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Num, what did you do to make sure your GPUS stayed cool before you drowned them too? I just cant firue out what to do... i can put the stock panel back on with the 200mm fan, but it looks whack....


Answered you in your build log.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> ill let it marinate overnight and see if there are any leaks in the morning


As everyone said that's just right. I don't think you could ever get it perfectly full. The times I tried I overfilled it and you don't want to do that!


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I think another re-draw is in order soon... do people not want a free Phantom 410 / Tempest 410 ?!?!?


You should contact people via PM. I had no idea.

Anyway, I submitted before reading the rules (sorry!), I don't have a Phantom.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Finally, after five hours, filled everything with Water!

I had many problems during seting it up







.


----------



## vagrant

I'm going to be buying the H100 for my case. Just curious. Since I am mounting it below the top 200mm fans, I would have the radiator fans blowing down away from the radiator, correct?


----------



## Sfirculitu

And here is my little update..


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> You should contact people via PM. I had no idea.
> Anyway, I submitted before reading the rules (sorry!), I don't have a Phantom.


I normally do send out PM's. Just forgot to send out a PM for the re-draw.

Either way since you're withdrawn and idaWHALE got back to me, it looks like he'll be the winner.

Congrats to idaWHALE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagrant*
> 
> I'm going to be buying the H100 for my case. Just curious. Since I am mounting it below the top 200mm fans, I would have the radiator fans blowing down away from the radiator, correct?


You'd want to fans blowing up towards the radiator, so heat goes through and exits the radiator up top, and then the 200mm fans will exhaust the heat up even further.

This = push/pull


----------



## vagrant

So the top 200m stock fan is exhaust? For some reason I was thinking it was an intake fan...

Obviously I can switch the top to be exhaust, but I assumed I would want to draw that in and have it pushed out the back.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagrant*
> 
> So the top 200m stock fan is exhaust? For some reason I was thinking it was an intake fan...
> 
> Obviously I can switch the top to be exhaust, but I assumed I would want to draw that in and have it pushed out the back.


I would do it as intake. Colder air through the rad.


----------



## Rowey

borrowing my uncles nikon dx2 at christmas, getting my new 1155 parts too, so look forward to some sexual phantom photo's!


----------



## OverClocker55

nice"P looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Rowey

cheers man! i am too!


----------



## Pikoy

got my shirt just today hahaha nice design but a bit small for my width looks like ill go back to the gym ahahaha


----------



## GetX

does anyone in the club have the phatom mini at the moment?

Would like to see some proper pics


----------



## Rowey

Is there a bracket that NZXT provides so i can properly mount my h100 to the roof when i get it? With the 200mm fans OUT


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Is there a bracket that NZXT provides so i can properly mount my h100 to the roof when i get it? With the 200mm fans OUT


I am not certain on the dimensions of the H100 but if the bracket for rads with the 200mm fans on works then it should be the same size as the holes that are already on the top of the case. If you take off your top panel you will see them.


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> If you're mounting a Corsair H60 or Antec Kuhler 620 can you keep the side fan and top fan?


yes i have coolermaster megaflow on top and stock nzxt on the side, no probs at all with antec H2O 620

Edit: In push pull the inner far will interfere with the side fan


----------



## mybadomen

Phantom Project # 2 about to Begin! More parts arriving soon!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I am not certain on the dimensions of the H100 but if the bracket for rads with the 200mm fans on works then it should be the same size as the holes that are already on the top of the case. If you take off your top panel you will see them.


I believe that there's supposed to be brackets that come with the case, however mine did not come with any.
Also, we want the brackets so that we can have both the 200mm fans as exhaust fans with fans on the bottom of the radiator for push/pull config. If it comes down to it, removing the top two 200mm fans could be done like in your picture, but would there be enough exhaust with just the back fan as exhaust? The only other thing that I worried about is that there wouldn't be enough clearance with the push/pull config. Also, how much cooler is the H100 with push/pull config as to just push or pull?


----------



## num1son

I have the back fan as exhaust alone. Works just fine. Can't speak personally to the clearance issue, but others have done it with out issue.


----------



## OverClocker55

This, HAF X or 650D? for 6970 crossfire and i5. air cooling


----------



## krooq

Has anyone used an ASUS P9X79 (2011 socket) with the corsair H100 in the top of the phantom case? Curious specifically as to clearance for RAM.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> I believe that there's supposed to be brackets that come with the case, however mine did not come with any.
> Also, we want the brackets so that we can have both the 200mm fans as exhaust fans with fans on the bottom of the radiator for push/pull config. If it comes down to it, removing the top two 200mm fans could be done like in your picture, but would there be enough exhaust with just the back fan as exhaust? The only other thing that I worried about is that there wouldn't be enough clearance with the push/pull config. Also, how much cooler is the H100 with push/pull config as to just push or pull?


Not to be a smartass but if you would read who i was responding to they asked if it would mount without the 200mm fans. The case did not come with a bracket for just mounting it to the roof that is what the mounting holes are there for. Nzxt only supplied the two brackets that mount your rad below the fans on top.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Hey guys, my phantom should arrive till the end of this week or in the beginning of the next week. I was wondering what colour schemes would go well with the case. I was thinking on making the top 200 mm fans blue and then the whole case with orange LED's. I've seen some great cases with some awesome colour schemes here but i just wanted to get an opinion. Also I'm going to have a white Phantom case so yeah.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaWolf*
> 
> Hey guys, my phantom should arrive till the end of this week or in the beginning of the next week. I was wondering what colour schemes would go well with the case. I was thinking on making the top 200 mm fans blue and then the whole case with orange LED's. I've seen some great cases with some awesome colour schemes here but i just wanted to get an opinion. Also I'm going to have a white Phantom case so yeah.


The stock fans are blue. I personally think you should stick with one color. But I guess if done right it could look cool.


----------



## Papas

Trying to decide if I want to order the pink phantom from intel retail edge...would be a free case, but pink? Don't know if I wanna go that route.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> This, HAF X or 650D? for 6970 crossfire and i5. air cooling


Hands down this case with all the extra fans added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to order the pink phantom from intel retail edge...would be a free case, but pink? Don't know if I wanna go that route.


Check out K3nny's if you haven't seen it yet:

Pink dual 360 rad


----------



## Reaper2794

Hey guys. So I have an ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 and an NZXT Phantom case.

Ever since I built it, the front audio jack has given me distortion whenever I plug in headphones or earphones or whatever.

When I was building, I noticed one of the audio pins were bent. I gently pushed it back to make it straight as possible, but Im guessing that didn't do the trick (I had to push it into place anyway or else I couldn't have plugged it in there, I was being gentle)

I am wondering if the issue is with the mobo audio header, or possibly the panel thing on the case itself?

My dilemma is, if I send in my mobo, Im gonna be left without my computer for who knows a good week maybe more? I live in NY, and Im definitely not gonna pay a crap ton for 1-2 day shipping, and even with regular shipping, they take a while to do this RMA crap.

I also dont wanna send it in and find out it wasn't the mobos audio header.

I tried both AC97 and HD audio, I made sure it's plugged in all the way, I am almost positive the pin is just not good

I know this is rather a small issue, but Im putting a lot of time and money into my rig and the front panel audio header is very useful, it'd be nice if it worked

Can someone please help me out with troubleshooting and stuff?


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Hands down this case with all the extra fans added.
> Check out K3nny's if you haven't seen it yet:
> Pink dual 360 rad


holy cow....that thing is more pink than i thought...thats actually a good thing. i thought it was light pink...bright pink may just stand out enough lol


----------



## DanielMysterio

So my loop is bleeding air already, since 24 hours but I still have small air bubbles in the hoses. Does anybody have a good tip to get them out.





































I bought a 3 fans with 4 pin and how can I fit it in the fan controller of the case? Can I cut it do I need to buy an adapter?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaWolf*
> 
> Hey guys, my phantom should arrive till the end of this week or in the beginning of the next week. I was wondering what colour schemes would go well with the case. I was thinking on making the top 200 mm fans blue and then the whole case with orange LED's. I've seen some great cases with some awesome colour schemes here but i just wanted to get an opinion. Also I'm going to have a white Phantom case so yeah.


pff u mur lhemm fejnt thalt ;P

Welcome, another matlese to this club

MLT <3 Phantoms


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> So my loop is bleeding air already, since 24 hours but I still have small air bubbles in the hoses. Does anybody have a good tip to get them out.
> 
> I bought a 3 fans with 4 pin and how can I fit it in the fan controller of the case? Can I cut it do I need to buy an adapter?


I cut them on my phantom. Everything works fine. Those air bubbles are really small I would say that is normal. But I don't have clear tubing.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> So my loop is bleeding air already, since 24 hours but I still have small air bubbles in the hoses. Does anybody have a good tip to get them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 3 fans with 4 pin and how can I fit it in the fan controller of the case? Can I cut it do I need to buy an adapter?


You can rock the case side to side, back and forth. you can also, turn it on its sides, back and top to get the bubbles out. just be careful.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Just wanted to re-upload some pics had taken some new photos because the others weren't so good. Some of them are photoshoped.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> holy cow....that thing is more pink than i thought...thats actually a good thing. i thought it was light pink...bright pink may just stand out enough lol


Hope u like it







!


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> Just wanted to re-upload some pics had taken some new photos because the others weren't so good. Some of them are photoshoped.


Looking very lovely indeed







all These photos make me wana clean my phantom up a bit but meh


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> You can rock the case side to side, back and forth. you can also, turn it on its sides, back and top to get the bubbles out. just be careful.


Did that already, but they don't seem to move.

@lightsout

How to cut it?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys. So I have an ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 and an NZXT Phantom case.
> Ever since I built it, the front audio jack has given me distortion whenever I plug in headphones or earphones or whatever.
> When I was building, I noticed one of the audio pins were bent. I gently pushed it back to make it straight as possible, but Im guessing that didn't do the trick (I had to push it into place anyway or else I couldn't have plugged it in there, I was being gentle)
> I am wondering if the issue is with the mobo audio header, or possibly the panel thing on the case itself?
> My dilemma is, if I send in my mobo, Im gonna be left without my computer for who knows a good week maybe more? I live in NY, and Im definitely not gonna pay a crap ton for 1-2 day shipping, and even with regular shipping, they take a while to do this RMA crap.
> I also dont wanna send it in and find out it wasn't the mobos audio header.
> I tried both AC97 and HD audio, I made sure it's plugged in all the way, I am almost positive the pin is just not good
> I know this is rather a small issue, but Im putting a lot of time and money into my rig and the front panel audio header is very useful, it'd be nice if it worked
> Can someone please help me out with troubleshooting and stuff?


Contact NZXT they should send you a new audio panel for free.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Did that already, but they don't seem to move.
> @lightsout
> How to cut it?


Just squeeze in the hoses


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Did that already, but they don't seem to move.
> @lightsout
> How to cut it?


Those small bubbles will just take time to run out. Don't worry about them.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to order the pink phantom from intel retail edge...would be a free case, but pink? Don't know if I wanna go that route.


If you dont like it sell it or paint it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> You can rock the case side to side, back and forth. you can also, turn it on its sides, back and top to get the bubbles out. just be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Did that already, but they don't seem to move.
> 
> @lightsout
> 
> How to cut it?
Click to expand...

I just cut the one side of the plug that is blocking the fan side from going in. With a pair of dikes.


----------



## DanielMysterio

@lightsout

Thanks +Rep 1

@All

Everything is working well now







, but for some reason I got the feeling it will not perform good







. Gonna to some testing tomorrow


----------



## lightsout




----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Not to be a smartass but if you would read who i was responding to they asked if it would mount without the 200mm fans. The case did not come with a bracket for just mounting it to the roof that is what the mounting holes are there for. Nzxt only supplied the two brackets that mount your rad below the fans on top.


Haha, true. Didn't notice that when posting, I guess I was just reading what I was thinking, since those were also questions I wanted to ask about the H100. My bad mate.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> Just wanted to re-upload some pics had taken some new photos because the others weren't so good. Some of them are photoshoped.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> pff u mur lhemm fejnt thalt ;P
> Welcome, another matlese to this club
> MLT <3 Phantoms


Ara xi hlew!

Yes Maltese do love the Phantom Cases









Also nice computer you got there m8. Will post some pics when i build up mine next week D


----------



## RonB94GT

Anyone know where to find some white u chanel molding for a window mod?


----------



## moonmanas

Still messing


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Haha, true. Didn't notice that when posting, I guess I was just reading what I was thinking, since those were also questions I wanted to ask about the H100. My bad mate.


No problem dude... did yours really not come with the brackets... they were in a little baggy along with the screws.


----------



## Sodalink

I'm sure most of you guys know already about this, but NZXT is giving some love to gaming girls with a
pink Phantom case.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=NZXT+phantom+pink&x=0&y=0

Also I just saw the new Phantom 410 which I like a lot and I might say it like it more than my full tower phantom.


----------



## OverClocker55

i want this instead of my gay 650D and HAF X.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaWolf*
> 
> Ara xi hlew!
> Yes Maltese do love the Phantom Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also nice computer you got there m8. Will post some pics when i build up mine next week D


Great choose indeed, looking forward for some pics


----------



## Mkilbride

Yeah, I'm dancing between this and the Storm Trooper. Both are sexy, but the STorm Trooper has more features.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_238&products_id=15089

180$, Storm Trooper is 190$. So close price wise.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Yeah, I'm dancing between this and the Storm Trooper. Both are sexy, but the STorm Trooper has more features.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_238&products_id=15089
> 180$, Storm Trooper is 190$. So close price wise.


both cases look sweet, from what i saw from the Storm Trooper the pluses where the top handle, i just hurt my back from caring my Phantom. the Storm Trooper have 2 usb 3.0 the phantom has only one if you receive the latest revision and ST. Cooling i think they are both good and do a decent job . They both have cool designs. And i don't know if the phantom supports e-atx but the Storm Trooper doesn't. As i mentioned before i own a phantom and im really proud of it have a great cable management which imo that a must in every case.

But then it really up to you


----------



## Mkilbride

Storm Trooper supports E-ATX, however they call it XL-ATX, but it is confirmed that E-ATX boards fit. Both support E-ATX.

Yes, additional USBO 3.0, more fans, more space on the Storm Trooper, the hidden slot as well, and more expansion bays, ect.

Who am I kidding? I'd be a fool not to get the Storm Trooper. It's only 10$ more and is far more feature rich. I like the Phantoms style, but I can't do that to myself.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Storm Trooper supports E-ATX, however they call it XL-ATX, but it is confirmed that E-ATX boards fit. Both support E-ATX.
> 
> Yes, additional USBO 3.0, more fans, more space on the Storm Trooper, the hidden slot as well, and more expansion bays, ect.
> 
> Who am I kidding? I'd be a fool not to get the Storm Trooper. It's only 10$ more and is far more feature rich. I like the Phantoms style, but I can't do that to myself.


Storm has some cool features but it really just looks like a HAF with a different top. I've had a few cooler master cases and they kind of sucks. Not trying to change your opinion. JUst my .02


----------



## robert125381

Can I fit a rs or rx 360 kit at the top of my phantom?


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> Can I fit a rs or rx 360 kit at the top of my phantom?


You can fit a RS360 Kit, but not a RX360.

Many Picture will be posting in a few hours in my bild log and maybe some here.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> Can I fit a rs or rx 360 kit at the top of my phantom?


rs can.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> rs can.


This is true... ive done it.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> You can fit a RS360 Kit, but not a RX360.
> Many Picture will be posting in a few hours in my bild log and maybe some here.


noice







would love to see them !!!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Sure

here is a sneak peak



All Pictures are in my Build Log here http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1144533-build-log-red-phantom-assassin.html#post15342275


----------



## OverClocker55

oh dang thats sexy im stuck with my 650D


----------



## DanielMysterio

Doesn't look to bad







, are you considering buying a Phantom?


----------



## vagrant

Not a big fan of the NZXT store. I ordered a windowed side panel almost immediately after they fixed their site and showed them as being in stock. I paid for 2 day shipping, and it is still suck in "processing" 3 days later. Even though my card was charged 3 days ago...

**EDIT**

I actually had a second FedEx driver stop by today so I got my side panel. They may have just not bothered to update my order since it was 2 day shipping.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> oh dang thats sexy im stuck with my 650D


650D is an awesome case.


----------



## Purplz

Just ordered my windowed panel from NZXT, only 2 were left in stock when I ordered. Talk about cutting it close...









Also ordered 3 more fans for my case to pretty much finish it off, only thing left is another 200 in the top. However, I have been thinking about removing the top one completely and mounting my rad up against the case and just doing push/pull instead of using the mounting brackets to mount it below the 200mm fans. Not sure yet.

By the way, only one left in stock now that I ordered mine. If you want it you better order now!


----------



## vagrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purplz*
> 
> Just ordered my windowed panel from NZXT, only 2 were left in stock when I ordered. Talk about cutting it close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered 3 more fans for my case to pretty much finish it off, only thing left is another 200 in the top. However, I have been thinking about removing the top one completely and mounting my rad up against the case and just doing push/pull instead of using the mounting brackets to mount it below the 200mm fans. Not sure yet.
> By the way, only one left in stock now that I ordered mine. If you want it you better order now!


**EDIT**

FedEx just showed up with my side panel. Thank the lord. I am going to be going out of town for a couple weeks and was hoping it would get to me first.


----------



## bjgrenke

Only a matter of weeks until I get to pick up a Phantom! Having a hard time deciding though, black w/ green trim or just black?


----------



## vagrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Only a matter of weeks until I get to pick up a Phantom! Having a hard time deciding though, black w/ green trim or just black?


Doesn't the green trim come with green LED while the all black comes with Blue? I would probably base my descision on that I guess.


----------



## OverClocker55

yes but its kinda bad at aircooling


----------



## OverClocker55

yesi really want one;P


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagrant*
> 
> Doesn't the green trim come with green LED while the all black comes with Blue? I would probably base my descision on that I guess.


Well I emailed my local retailer and they said that the green trim model doesn't come with green LEDs... I think I'll get the green trim one and check it out, if the fan LEDs and the power/hd usage LEDs are all blue I'll probably take it back and get the all black. NZXT also said they'd RMA me and replace the blue fans with green ones so I'll have to see.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> yesi really want one;P


Time to ditch the aircooling


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys. So I have an ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 and an NZXT Phantom case.
> Ever since I built it, the front audio jack has given me distortion whenever I plug in headphones or earphones or whatever.
> When I was building, I noticed one of the audio pins were bent. I gently pushed it back to make it straight as possible, but Im guessing that didn't do the trick (I had to push it into place anyway or else I couldn't have plugged it in there, I was being gentle)
> I am wondering if the issue is with the mobo audio header, or possibly the panel thing on the case itself?
> My dilemma is, if I send in my mobo, Im gonna be left without my computer for who knows a good week maybe more? I live in NY, and Im definitely not gonna pay a crap ton for 1-2 day shipping, and even with regular shipping, they take a while to do this RMA crap.
> I also dont wanna send it in and find out it wasn't the mobos audio header.
> I tried both AC97 and HD audio, I made sure it's plugged in all the way, I am almost positive the pin is just not good
> I know this is rather a small issue, but Im putting a lot of time and money into my rig and the front panel audio header is very useful, it'd be nice if it worked
> Can someone please help me out with troubleshooting and stuff?


Same problem, different board. Actually using a sound card.

I think the stock jacks are just terrible. My headphone jack didnt work from day 1... and am actually still waiting on an RMA


----------



## OverClocker55

so instead of phantom think i should get water blocks and get a 240mm rad on top and 200mm in front? would that be enough for gtx 570's and 1 i5 2500K?


----------



## num1son

Yup should be enough rad.


----------



## GREG MISO

I have a question, Does the phantom 410 count for the club? If so i will be gladly joining within a week.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> so instead of phantom think i should get water blocks and get a 240mm rad on top and 200mm in front? would that be enough for gtx 570's and 1 i5 2500K?


Yes go for it!!!


----------



## OverClocker55

thanks ordering parts right now first time water cooling


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> thanks ordering parts right now first time water cooling


Awesome! I did the same not all that long ago, just jumped in. Its a lot of fun and will bring your pc customizing to a whole other level.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

waiting on a few things to take place... trying to nab a phantom and mini phantom, to create a wonder item...


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> waiting on a few things to take place... trying to nab a phantom and mini phantom, to create a wonder item...


Waitingggg







!

haha







!


----------



## Supper

heads up, intel will seize 1366 and x58 production... sad...


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> heads up, intel will seize 1366 and x58 production... sad...


That's a good thing...


----------



## Mkilbride

AMD kept socket compatibility for many years.

Look at Bulldozer. Intel may change sockets frequently; but you can see the benefits right away.


----------



## Static Jak

I'd love if NZXT made a side panel for the Phantom that's like the 410s side panel.
I love the way it looks plus I could have both my Hyper 212 Evo cooler and a side fan. Hell, I might email them to make the sugesstion. 99% sure they'd never see it let alone give it a thought but worth the tiny effort involved on my part.


----------



## moonmanas

I second that good to see the imo useless side fans gone....a full window of lightly smoked glass would be nice


----------



## Mkilbride

I do not understand wndows.

I just can't get it at all. I see nothing good from them. I might just be stupid, or uncreative here...but it just seems useless. I don't really want to look in there, and it's not like anyone else would be interested.

Infact I like having it hidden and just blend in. Side fans ruin that.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I do not understand wndows.
> I just can't get it at all. I see nothing good from them. I might just be stupid, or uncreative here...but it just seems useless. I don't really want to look in there, and it's not like anyone else would be interested.
> Infact I like having it hidden and just blend in. Side fans ruin that.


"uncreative" perchance?


----------



## Static Jak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I do not understand wndows.
> I just can't get it at all. I see nothing good from them. I might just be stupid, or uncreative here...but it just seems useless. I don't really want to look in there, and it's not like anyone else would be interested.
> Infact I like having it hidden and just blend in. Side fans ruin that.


I don't mind windows one way or another. But I do like to have the option of a side fan for the GPU.


----------



## Supper

i already suggested the idea about 410 side for original phantom and replied they will put that into their consideration so we just have to wait...


----------



## Static Jak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> i already suggested the idea about 410 side for original phantom and replied they will put that into their consideration so we just have to wait...


I just emailed them about it too. Maybe if enough do they might do it in a sort of "Limited Edition" style to test the waters and see. I know I'd be all over it. Though, I'd like some sort of filter on it too.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Add me to the list, thx.


I was wondering can you install H100 in a similiar way to what the user above me did? I was wondering maybe installing the Corsair H100 like that.

Umm pics didn't appear so I'll explain what i meant.
Can you install the H100 rad in the space where there are the hard drive cages, if they're removed obviously xD


----------



## jeffblute

The more I look at the black phantom the more it reminds me of Tron, starting to really dig this case


----------



## RBPIII

Just got the white and Red Special Edition Phantom. Can i be added please.Will update when rig is built.


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RBPIII*
> 
> Just got the white and Red Special Edition Phantom. Can i be added please.Will update when rig is built.


Awesome looking case you got there! I got the black one.









I never understood why they didn't make one like the pic you showed except instead of white they make it black. I know they have a red and black one but thats more red with black accents. It's too flashy for me.

I think a black phantom with red accents would be out of this world and would suit my MIVE.


----------



## robert125381

Hey guys thought some of you here might appreciate my work log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1176883/new-project-phantom-flat-updated-12-10-11
here it is check it all any comments or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## lobogato

Ok, I am a complete newb and an owner of a Phantom NZXT. Right now I have a Hyper 212 and it doesnt fit with my 200mm side fan. I am thinking of replacing it with a liquid cooling system. It is my understanding you mount the liquid cooling system at the very top where you can mount the 2 200mm fans, but you can still have the Back fan, the side 200mm side fan, the 2 smaller side fans, and the fan in front? Is this correct and the best way to keep the Phantom cool?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Ok, I am a complete newb and an owner of a Phantom NZXT. Right now I have a Hyper 212 and it doesnt fit with my 200mm side fan. I am thinking of replacing it with a liquid cooling system. It is my understanding you mount the liquid cooling system at the very top where you can mount the 2 200mm fans, but you can still have the Back fan, the side 200mm side fan, the 2 smaller side fans, and the fan in front? Is this correct and the best way to keep the Phantom cool?


Check out the first page of this club. There is a guide there that should help you out. It's for installing the xspc kits specifically, but will suit your needs as well.


----------



## vagrant

I got my LED kit and Windowed panel installed.




Now I just need my new PSU and Corsair H100 and I am good to go. And yes I have an 8 pin going across my motherboard to my top EATX. I have an 8 pin extension on it's way.


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagrant*
> 
> I got my LED kit and Windowed panel installed.
> 
> 
> Now I just need my new PSU and Corsair H100 and I am good to go. And yes I have an 8 pin going across my motherboard to my top EATX. I have an 8 pin extension on it's way.


damn that looks sick! is that the NZXT windowed side panel or your own mod?


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Awesome looking case you got there! I got the black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why they didn't make one like the pic you showed except instead of white they make it black. I know they have a red and black one but thats more red with black accents. It's too flashy for me.
> I think a black phantom with red accents would be out of this world and would suit my MIVE.


considering the fact that most of the accented parts come off, i would be easy as **** for nzxt to make a black+red case


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> considering the fact that most of the accented parts come off, i would be easy as **** for nzxt to make a black+red case


actually if we get enough people wanting it you could probably request it


----------



## vagrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> damn that looks sick! is that the NZXT windowed side panel or your own mod?


It's the one from NZXT. It's like $29 so not bad.


----------



## Pikoy

the sleeved nzxt one is awesome !!!!


----------



## exhaile

Hi folks, don't know if this is the right place to post, but I am deciding on getting a phantom. The competition is arc midi and define r3. I need your opinions on the phantom both positives and negatives. Also how loud/good are the pre installed fans. Are all the drive cages removable?


----------



## jeffblute

I do not own a phantom but i know the smaller HD cage is held in with a few screws. The larger one you need to drill out a few small rivets to remove it, if you check the first page they have a link on how to do that AND how mod the smaller HD cage to sit where the big one is now. As for anything else with the Phantom I can't say to much









As for the two fractal cases the R3 will be quieter then the Midi because it is more inclosed on each side and it has sound damping foam on the two side panels. The midi has better airflow then the R3 due to the wide open mesh front and top.
If you are looking to water cool in the future I would go with the Midi OR Phantom


----------



## steelkevin

Hi,

I've been kind of stalking this thread for a week or two and I've only read like 100-150 pages







. Within those 100-150 pages the best things I found were Kages' Brackets (already pm'ed him to know how much it'd cost me if I wanted a white one shipped to France) and K.3n's wicked mods (they look great but jee, reversed ATX makes me feel dizzy... ).

I'll have a White and Blue Phantom by xmas. I've also ordered the 2m sleeved LED kit (blue one) and a GTX 560. I'll have changed my whole rig by 2013 but to do that I'll need a couple of questions answered:

- What's the most efficient 360 rad ? (I'd mount it a the top using Kages' bracket)

- Has anyone tried fitting a 360 rad at the top in a push / pull configuration using 3 x 120 Fans fixed underneath it and 2 x FS 200LED fans above. The 200 fans would be at the same spots as stock except on the top. I'm wondering if that would work with a bit of cutting on the second one. I guess it won't and it wouldn't be efficient anyway. I'll probably end up with 3 x 120s fixed underneath the rad and 2 x 120s above as I've seen countless times here (the 2 x 200 fans wouldn't work witht Kages' bracket btw, I'm just wondering if that would be possible).

- Do LPDC and HPDC still exist ? For some reason I believe it's evolved to a unique "MPDC" system.

- What would you recommend as watercooling parts (360 rad / hoses / pump / 120mm fans... ). I'll most likely be going EK for waterblocks and the reservoir (I really like the 250 one they've got ^^).

- Is MDPC-X the best way to go for sleeving ? Does anybody have a complete tutorial ?

- I'll be getting a modular PSU (atleast 750W, has to be SLI ready), how many meters of sleeving will I need to sleeve it ?

I'll post pics as soon as I recieve it so I can be added to the list







.

Thanks.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hi,
> I've been kind of stalking this thread for a week or two and I've only read like 100-150 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Within those 100-150 pages the best things I found were Kages' Brackets (already pm'ed him to know how much it'd cost me if I wanted a white one shipped to France) and K.3n's wicked mods (they look great but jee, reversed ATX makes me feel dizzy... ).
> I'll have a White and Blue Phantom by xmas. I've also ordered the 2m sleeved LED kit (blue one) and a GTX 560. I'll have changed my whole rig by 2013 but to do that I'll need a couple of questions answered:
> - What's the most efficient 360 rad ? (I'd mount it a the top using Kages' bracket)
> - Has anyone tried fitting a 360 rad at the top in a push / pull configuration using 3 x 120 Fans fixed underneath it and 2 x FS 200LED fans above. The 200 fans would be at the same spots as stock except on the top. I'm wondering if that would work with a bit of cutting on the second one. I guess it won't and it wouldn't be efficient anyway. I'll probably end up with 3 x 120s fixed underneath the rad and 2 x 120s above as I've seen countless times here (the 2 x 200 fans wouldn't work witht Kages' bracket btw, I'm just wondering if that would be possible).
> - Do LPDC and HPDC still exist ? For some reason I believe it's evolved to a unique "MPDC" system.
> - What would you recommend as watercooling parts (360 rad / hoses / pump / 120mm fans... ). I'll most likely be going EK for waterblocks and the reservoir (I really like the 250 one they've got ^^).
> - Is MDPC-X the best way to go for sleeving ? Does anybody have a complete tutorial ?
> - I'll be getting a modular PSU (atleast 750W, has to be SLI ready), how many meters of sleeving will I need to sleeve it ?
> I'll post pics as soon as I recieve it so I can be added to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks.


Phantom Water Cooling Guide

Here you go bud start here. Feel free to ask some questions after giving that a once through.

BTW MCR320-QP-K, 360 rad for the top.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Phantom Water Cooling Guide
> Here you go bud start here. Feel free to ask some questions after giving that a once through.
> BTW MCR320-QP-K, 360 rad for the top.


I'll check that out right now, thanks a lot.

How about sleeving ?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'll check that out right now, thanks a lot.
> How about sleeving ?


Personally I've only ever gotten sleeved cable extensions. I emailed FTW for a quote for a kit for my tx950 and it came to like ~$130 so I didn't do it.


----------



## steelkevin

Ok, nevermind then. I guess I'll just deal with the sleeving whenever I get myself a new PSU (will probably be the SILVERSTONE STRIDER GOLD ST75F-G - 750W).

So, I've read the whole watercooling guide. It contained the same tips and all that I'd read here so wasn't that handy to me







. And I already knew I wanted a 3 60 rad mounted at the top and how I wanted it mounted so the whole thread was kind of pointless in my case. It did teach me how to test the loop though and how to take out the HDD bays and put the smallest cage instead, as I wanted to do).

The Rad you suggested isn't too expensive (only 50 €) so if anybody else confirms that it's a good choice then I'll probably go for it.

Guide didn't help me pick hose, clamps, liquid, pump nor fans though... I guess I'll just have to wait for suggestions on those.

Nice side pannel btw. Still haven't made my mind up on how I'd mod it







.


----------



## num1son

Well,
Primoflex tubing.
You have to decide on barbs or compression fittings.
MCP655 D5 pump.
Always distilled water with a silver kill coil.
I use yate loon fans because they are cheap and work well.


----------



## 12Cores

Watercooled my 5770's





Rig done for now!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'll check that out right now, thanks a lot.
> How about sleeving ?


mdpc - x is by far the best because no matter how dirty it is when you look at it by far it looks clean take a look at my sig and you will know what i mean


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Well,
> Primoflex tubing.
> You have to decide on barbs or compression fittings.
> MCP655 D5 pump.
> Always distilled water with a silver kill coil.
> I use yate loon fans because they are cheap and work well.


I'll have to read about Barbs and compression fittings (I have no idea which are what lol).
Same about Primoflex tubing.
The MCP655 pump has a lot of good reviews although it's expensive (80-90€).
Yate Loons are indeed extremely cheap (5€ unit) but everybody knows you get what you pay for so I wouldn't be surprised if they were far from being the best for rad cooling... I'll have to get more opinions on that.

@12cores: Nothing personnal and don't want to sound like a ***** and break it to you but I really hate your rig... That's because of a lot of things:

-5770 are far from being the best choice and I'm more of an nvidia guy anyway.
-I find the white versions of the phantom way more neat and clean. So that's personnal too...
-Why the hell did you need a tiny fan between the Water Cooled GPUs and on the RAM (cooling ram is totally useless and looks lame).
-I get the feeling everything in your case is kind of invisible (black, case, black hoses, black everything).

Don't take it the wrong way... it's my personnal opinion and I don't have better to brag about right now so yeah... If you liek it than good for you, I simply don't and felt like I had to tell you







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> mdpc - x is by far the best because no matter how dirty it is when you look at it by far it looks clean take a look at my sig and you will know what i mean


That's what I thought. Thanks for confirming







.

Any reliable tutorial for sleeving ?

I couldn't just not notice your psu was the one I was going to get and sleeve. May I ask how many meters of sleeving were needed ?

EDIT: I've heard that by emailing companies you could get "sponsored" meaning they'd send you free parts. Any idea how that works and what I'd have to do to get my rig sponsored ?


----------



## lobogato

I saw you could mount water cooler on the back of a phantom. Does this block anything important? Also is the reduction in temperature better than a CPU heat sink? On another thread I was told 1 radiator would be equivalent to a CPU heat sink and I would need 3 raditators to get a difference.

I like to run my games on high but don't use eye infinity or max out all settings.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'll have to read about Barbs and compression fittings (I have no idea which are what lol).
> Same about Primoflex tubing.
> The MCP655 pump has a lot of good reviews although it's expensive (80-90€).
> Yate Loons are indeed extremely cheap (5€ unit) but everybody knows you get what you pay for so I wouldn't be surprised if they were far from being the best for rad cooling... I'll have to get more opinions on that.
> 
> @12cores: Nothing personnal and don't want to sound like a ***** and break it to you but I really hate your rig... That's because of a lot of things:
> -5770 are far from being the best choice and I'm more of an nvidia guy anyway.
> -I find the white versions of the phantom way more neat and clean. So that's personnal too...
> -Why the hell did you need a tiny fan between the Water Cooled GPUs and on the RAM (cooling ram is totally useless and looks lame).
> -I get the feeling everything in your case is kind of invisible (black, case, black hoses, black everything).
> Don't take it the wrong way... it's my personnal opinion and I don't have better to brag about right now so yeah... If you liek it than good for you, I simply don't and felt like I had to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: I've heard that by emailing companies you could get "sponsored" meaning they'd send you free parts. Any idea how that works and what I'd have to do to get my rig sponsored ?


655 isn't expensive at all. Basically all pumps are in the same general price range.
Although Yate Loons are cheap there is nothing performance wise that they lack. I have been using 10 of them for months with no issues. I only got them because they were recommended here in the water cooling forum.

When giving an opinion about someones rig that they have worked on it's more than enough to simply say "It's not for me".
We all get what we can at the time. There is no need to call anyone out about there choice of components.

Before calling someone out about doing something with water cooling you should learn something about it yourself. He has universal blocks on his gpus. That means the only thing under water is the chip itself. The fan is to cool the rest of the card.
If you knew anything about overclocking ram then you would know that it gets really hot. Fan is actually a good idea considering there is very little air actually flowing through it in his case.

If I were a company looking to sponsor someone I wouldn't be giving anything to someone who has never done any of the actual work themselves. Generally you will need a portfolio with pictures of your past builds as well a resume detailing your skills and experience. Companies that give out sponsorship are doing it for advertising not for charity.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I saw you could mount water cooler on the back of a phantom. Does this block anything important? Also is the reduction in temperature better than a CPU heat sink? On another thread I was told 1 radiator would be equivalent to a CPU heat sink and I would need 3 raditators to get a difference.
> I like to run my games on high but don't use eye infinity or max out all settings.


Yes you can put a rad hanging off the back. Personally I don't prefer the look of it though. However it doesn't block anything important. Well as long as you use a bracket that allows you to plug in your components. A single 120 rad would probably be = to a high end air cooler. But as long as you're hanging it off the back you may as well do a 240 or 360 rad. Either would be far superior to an air cooler.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> 655 isn't expensive at all. Basically all pumps are in the same general price range.
> Although Yate Loons are cheap there is nothing performance wise that they lack. I have been using 10 of them for months with no issues. I only got them because they were recommended here in the water cooling forum.
> When giving an opinion about someones rig that they have worked on it's more than enough to simply say "It's not for me".
> We all get what we can at the time. There is no need to call anyone out about there choice of components.
> Before calling someone out about doing something with water cooling you should learn something about it yourself. He has universal blocks on his gpus. That means the only thing under water is the chip itself. The fan is to cool the rest of the card.
> If you knew anything about overclocking ram then you would know that it gets really hot. Fan is actually a good idea considering there is very little air actually flowing through it in his case.
> If I were a company looking to sponsor someone I wouldn't be giving anything to someone who has never done any of the actual work themselves. Generally you will need a portfolio with pictures of your past builds as well a resume detailing your skills and experience. Companies that give out sponsorship are doing it for advertising not for charity.


Num1son thanks!

As for the fan on the ram, my sticks are overvolted due to issues with the motherboard which I bought as a open box. A fan is also needed to cool the ram on the GPU's, which run very hot when overclocked with a GPU universal block. Rigs are looking great on this thread keep up the good work guys.


----------



## ThePandaman

I've been looking at the Phantom 410, one thing that really quirks me is the drivebay covers. They are so much cooler than the ones that comes with the full-sized Phantom.
They shouldn't cost more than a couple of bucks. The thing is though, I can't find any place that sells these little things separately, and I really don't feel like buying a mini Phantom just for the covers







.
So if any of you know a website or an owner who could spare 2 covers. Please tell me







.

Current progress:


Sorry for the bad quality...


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Num1son thanks!
> As for the fan on the ram, my sticks are overvolted due to issues with the motherboard which I bought as a open box. A fan is also needed to cool the ram on the GPU's, which run very hot when overclocked with a GPU universal block. Rigs are looking great on this thread keep up the good work guys.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'll have to read about Barbs and compression fittings (I have no idea which are what lol).
> Same about Primoflex tubing.
> The MCP655 pump has a lot of good reviews although it's expensive (80-90€).
> Yate Loons are indeed extremely cheap (5€ unit) but everybody knows you get what you pay for so I wouldn't be surprised if they were far from being the best for rad cooling... I'll have to get more opinions on that.
> 
> @12cores: Nothing personnal and don't want to sound like a ***** and break it to you but I really hate your rig... That's because of a lot of things:
> -5770 are far from being the best choice and I'm more of an nvidia guy anyway.
> -I find the white versions of the phantom way more neat and clean. So that's personnal too...
> -Why the hell did you need a tiny fan between the Water Cooled GPUs and on the RAM (cooling ram is totally useless and looks lame).
> -I get the feeling everything in your case is kind of invisible (black, case, black hoses, black everything).
> Don't take it the wrong way... it's my personnal opinion and I don't have better to brag about right now so yeah... If you liek it than good for you, I simply don't and felt like I had to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: I've heard that by emailing companies you could get "sponsored" meaning they'd send you free parts. Any idea how that works and what I'd have to do to get my rig sponsored ?
> 
> 
> 
> 655 isn't expensive at all. Basically all pumps are in the same general price range.
> Although Yate Loons are cheap there is nothing performance wise that they lack. I have been using 10 of them for months with no issues. I only got them because they were recommended here in the water cooling forum.
> 
> When giving an opinion about someones rig that they have worked on it's more than enough to simply say "It's not for me".
> We all get what we can at the time. There is no need to call anyone out about there choice of components.
> 
> Before calling someone out about doing something with water cooling you should learn something about it yourself. He has universal blocks on his gpus. That means the only thing under water is the chip itself. The fan is to cool the rest of the card.
> If you knew anything about overclocking ram then you would know that it gets really hot. Fan is actually a good idea considering there is very little air actually flowing through it in his case.
> 
> If I were a company looking to sponsor someone I wouldn't be giving anything to someone who has never done any of the actual work themselves. Generally you will need a portfolio with pictures of your past builds as well a resume detailing your skills and experience. Companies that give out sponsorship are doing it for advertising not for charity.
Click to expand...

w00t tell em Num! I was thinking much of the same things but didn't feel like getting into it.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> I've been looking at the Phantom 410, one thing that really quirks me is the drivebay covers. They are so much cooler than the ones that comes with the full-sized Phantom.
> They shouldn't cost more than a couple of bucks. The thing is though, I can't find any place that sells these little things separately, and I really don't feel like buying a mini Phantom just for the covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So if any of you know a website or an owner who could spare 2 covers. Please tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Current progress:
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality...


Cool looks almost like my Phantom







.

It would devinitly help, if you get more light in the room to picture your PC


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> I've been looking at the Phantom 410, one thing that really quirks me is the drivebay covers. They are so much cooler than the ones that comes with the full-sized Phantom.
> They shouldn't cost more than a couple of bucks. The thing is though, I can't find any place that sells these little things separately, and I really don't feel like buying a mini Phantom just for the covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So if any of you know a website or an owner who could spare 2 covers. Please tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Current progress:
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality...


Nicest window style ever


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> w00t tell em Num! I was thinking much of the same things but didn't feel like getting into it.


lol twice in within a months time now I think? I'm starting to think this case is attracting some of the wrong kinds of customers...lol. It's all good guys, but lets respect our fellow nerds hugh?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> w00t tell em Num! I was thinking much of the same things but didn't feel like getting into it.
> 
> 
> 
> lol twice in within a months time now I think? I'm starting to think this case is attracting some of the wrong kinds of customers...lol. It's all good guys, but lets respect our fellow nerds hugh?
Click to expand...

Yah I know wth. I think if a new guy comes here with pics and gets bashed, hes probably not coming back. Which sucks, especially when the one doing the bashing is not even a regular here but a newer member as well.


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I saw you could mount water cooler on the back of a phantom. Does this block anything important? Also is the reduction in temperature better than a CPU heat sink? On another thread I was told 1 radiator would be equivalent to a CPU heat sink and I would need 3 raditators to get a difference.
> I like to run my games on high but don't use eye infinity or max out all settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can put a rad hanging off the back. Personally I don't prefer the look of it though. However it doesn't block anything important. Well as long as you use a bracket that allows you to plug in your components. A single 120 rad would probably be = to a high end air cooler. But as long as you're hanging it off the back you may as well do a 240 or 360 rad. Either would be far superior to an air cooler.
Click to expand...

Can you recommend a 240 or 360 radiator I could mount on the back of a phantom and still keep the air cooling inside the unit and access my ports?

Also, I will be moving soon. Is transporting a phantom with a radiator attached to the back dangerous to the pc because if it hit something wouldn't the water spill everywhere?

Any other disadvantages to mounting a rad on back, besides looks?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I saw you could mount water cooler on the back of a phantom. Does this block anything important? Also is the reduction in temperature better than a CPU heat sink? On another thread I was told 1 radiator would be equivalent to a CPU heat sink and I would need 3 raditators to get a difference.
> I like to run my games on high but don't use eye infinity or max out all settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can put a rad hanging off the back. Personally I don't prefer the look of it though. However it doesn't block anything important. Well as long as you use a bracket that allows you to plug in your components. A single 120 rad would probably be = to a high end air cooler. But as long as you're hanging it off the back you may as well do a 240 or 360 rad. Either would be far superior to an air cooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you recommend a 240 or 360 radiator I could mount on the back of a phantom and still keep the air cooling inside the unit and access my ports?
> 
> Also, I will be moving soon. Is transporting a phantom with a radiator attached to the back dangerous to the pc because if it hit something wouldn't the water spill everywhere?
> 
> Any other disadvantages to mounting a rad on back, besides looks?
Click to expand...

Yes if you hit the radiator on something and break something then you will have water all over the place. You can easily put a 240 rad in the top of the case. Not sure what you mean by putting a rad on the back but still having air cooling on the inside. The rad is to water cool your cpu right? If you mean can you still have fans then yes.


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I saw you could mount water cooler on the back of a phantom. Does this block anything important? Also is the reduction in temperature better than a CPU heat sink? On another thread I was told 1 radiator would be equivalent to a CPU heat sink and I would need 3 raditators to get a difference.
> I like to run my games on high but don't use eye infinity or max out all settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can put a rad hanging off the back. Personally I don't prefer the look of it though. However it doesn't block anything important. Well as long as you use a bracket that allows you to plug in your components. A single 120 rad would probably be = to a high end air cooler. But as long as you're hanging it off the back you may as well do a 240 or 360 rad. Either would be far superior to an air cooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you recommend a 240 or 360 radiator I could mount on the back of a phantom and still keep the air cooling inside the unit and access my ports?
> 
> Also, I will be moving soon. Is transporting a phantom with a radiator attached to the back dangerous to the pc because if it hit something wouldn't the water spill everywhere?
> 
> Any other disadvantages to mounting a rad on back, besides looks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes if you hit the radiator on something and break something then you will have water all over the place. You can easily put a 240 rad in the top of the case. Not sure what you mean by putting a rad on the back but still having air cooling on the inside. The rad is to water cool your cpu right? If you mean can you still have fans then yes.
Click to expand...

I meant mount the rad on the back exteriror of the case and not inside the case. My biggest worry is that it could break during a car trip.


----------



## steelkevin

I didn't intend to offend anyone. I just felt like giving a honest opinion and even stated several times that it was my opinion and only mine.
I just cannt understand why one would go with 5770s if he can afford the waterblocks a d all. Well... maybe he didn't get more expensive GPUs because he had the choice to either get cheap gpus and waterblocks or expensive ones but without the money to watercool them. So yes, I was totally wrong on that and I HAVE to appologize. I'm just learning and haven't ever OC'ed anything so I was going on personnal thoughts / "experience" (in this case lack of experience). I assume he preffered having fun overclocking those watercooled babies over being stuck with stock more expensive GPUs and in terms of percormance / cost he probably made the right choice.

I didn't think it through, sorry.

I do understand overclocked RAM heats a lot (I may be a noob but I atleast no that, otherwise such fans or waterblocks wouldn't exist, well no, that's not true, I guess HDD blocks exist wihout an actual purpose... but RAM blocls and fans do have a purpose). I just don't understand why he would (yes, I'm aware that repeating stuff like this won't make things any better but I'm a honest person and say what I have to) go with such a bad looking fan when he could get a cheap fan cooler or could've atleast put two of those to make it look somewhat natural and clean.

I admit that I am a maniac and I like everything clean. When I saw his rig it yelled the word "mess" mainly because of all the black which, to me and this only involves me, looks messy. I chose the white one for that reason, because black in my opinion looks messy and kind of hides everything as if it were in the dark, shadows or whatnot. Now, as I said, I'm a noob here and I understand why people in my case (new guys) can't just come in and criticize other people's work when they don't have better and probably can't have better or do better (haven't tried so I wonnt say my rig will be the best ever or anything likely, I know one thing for sure, it'll be far from K.3nny's mods or the assassin build, sorry, can't remember your forum name and I'm using a phone right now, cba to check)but that's how I am. Straight and it does indeed often get me in trouble and other times it helps people. I once again appologize.

It's probably a great rig and performs well. You probably put a lot of work into making of it what it is and I didn't have the right to just come in and storm you like that.

Back to what I was being told (the help I was recieving). I don't know you and have grew to not trust post counts thanks to past experience so I didn't want to takz your advise as the best. I was just waiting for confirmation on the fans but if you tell me it's been discussed on OCN and these fans are a great deal then I'll be more than happy to use them whenever I start water cooling







. Fans were one of the major things I was worried about because for the top 3 60 rad alone I am planning on getting 5 and if I'd had to pay 15-20€ unit it would've cost me hell of a lot of money (which I don't have, still have to get a summer job to secure my watercooling, ivy cpu and mobo and ram. Sleeving and PSU are on my birthday's list ).

As for the sponsoring thing, that's pretty much what I'd guessed, was just trying to make sure I couldn't save a bit of money that way







.

Thanks for all the help so far. I'll try to behave from now on and only give constructive criticism if at all. I don't know if I'm in the right to ask for more help but I guess the only way to find out is to do so so I'll head for it:

-Ivy CPUs won't be released by next September and that's when I'll get my water cooling parts. Do you guys think I could use the water cooling with my current i7-860 and take it off to use it with my ivy whenever I get one or would that be a really bad idea ? And do you think current Waterblocks (cpu ones) will be compatible with ivys or don't you have any idea as of yet ?

Excuse me being so straight with people over the internet. I'll do my best and succeed to not offend anybody else in anyway.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I saw you could mount water cooler on the back of a phantom. Does this block anything important? Also is the reduction in temperature better than a CPU heat sink? On another thread I was told 1 radiator would be equivalent to a CPU heat sink and I would need 3 raditators to get a difference.
> I like to run my games on high but don't use eye infinity or max out all settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can put a rad hanging off the back. Personally I don't prefer the look of it though. However it doesn't block anything important. Well as long as you use a bracket that allows you to plug in your components. A single 120 rad would probably be = to a high end air cooler. But as long as you're hanging it off the back you may as well do a 240 or 360 rad. Either would be far superior to an air cooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you recommend a 240 or 360 radiator I could mount on the back of a phantom and still keep the air cooling inside the unit and access my ports?
> 
> Also, I will be moving soon. Is transporting a phantom with a radiator attached to the back dangerous to the pc because if it hit something wouldn't the water spill everywhere?
> 
> Any other disadvantages to mounting a rad on back, besides looks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes if you hit the radiator on something and break something then you will have water all over the place. You can easily put a 240 rad in the top of the case. Not sure what you mean by putting a rad on the back but still having air cooling on the inside. The rad is to water cool your cpu right? If you mean can you still have fans then yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant mount the rad on the back exteriror of the case and not inside the case. My biggest worry is that it could break during a car trip.
Click to expand...

I know thats what I meant, if its on the back and you hit it on something it could break off, my point was why mount it on the back? I could see if you have 3 rads or something and were out of space. BUt if you are only installing one rad theres really no good reason to put it on the outside.

@steelkevin Well why do you have EK in your avatar if you have never water cooled or OC'd? Seems kinda weird. I guess you didn't realize that universal gpu blocks are pretty cheap. Around $40, and even lower used. So its not really an expensive investment for his not so pricey cards. Plus those blocks can be used over and over again on future cards since they are universal. Imo better to just leave it alone then make an unimformed post. Anyways welcome to the site. Plenty of experienced users here that can help you in the learning process.

Where did you hear ivy comes out in september? I thought it was more like april. Ivy will be the same socket as sandy. Which has the same holes as your i7 860, so yes you should be able to use the same water block from your i7 860 if you upgrade to ivy later.


----------



## 12Cores

Steelkevin, you are certainly welcome to your opinion and I am not offended in the slightest. I love my rig in its current state and I am very happy with its performance and looks, its a straight monster. At this time there is no need for me to upgrade my 5770's as at 960/1330 they are currently destroying BF3, Metro 2033 and Crysis 2. These cards have a lot of life left in them in my opinion that is why I did not upgrade this fall. I build rigs as a hobby and would much rather spend my time working with mid-range parts that I can overclock to hell and back.

Good luck with your build and welcome to OCN we have a lot helpful members here that will more than happy to help you put your rig together and get it under water.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2298343


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Steelkevin, you are certainly welcome to your opinion and I am not offended in the slightest. I love my rig in its current state and I am very happy with its performance and looks, its a straight monster. At this time there is no need for me to upgrade my 5770's as at 960/1330 they are currently destroying BF3, Metro 2033 and Crysis 2. These cards have a lot of life left in them in my opinion that is why I did not upgrade this fall. I build rigs as hobby and would much rather spend my time working with mid-range parts that I can overclock to hell and back.
> 
> Good luck with your build and welcome to OCN we have lot helpful members here that will more that happy to help you put your rig together and get it under water.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2298343


This is a good post. Most of us around here upgrade long before we need to. I can't remember the last time I upgraded when my system really needed it. Its an addiction. Good for you. I had crossfire 5770's at one point.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 0
> Any reliable tutorial for sleeving ?
> I couldn't just not notice your psu was the one I was going to get and sleeve. May I ask how many meters of sleeving were needed ?
> EDIT: I've heard that by emailing companies you could get "sponsored" meaning they'd send you free parts. Any idea how that works and what I'd have to do to get my rig sponsored ?


uhm last time i remembered i think i got 100 or 200 meters cause it was a bulk buy i still have alot of leftovers. one thing you could do is measure them one by one to get the ideal measurements cause i just went with getting alot of them and not be left short


----------



## Pikoy

my phantom goes black screen all of a sudden not sure if its the 480's acting up with the heat, the motherboard failing or the ram is ******* up dnt really know







have to troubleshoot them thoroughly :S


----------



## 12Cores

Lightsout, trust me I know its an addiction. I thought about getting a GTX 570 this fall but decided against it because my FPS in battlfield 3 is over 70 fps most of the time. One day my 5770's will be completely useless but today is not that day.

Happy Holidays guys!


----------



## k.3nny

Jikes Pikoy!

Hope that it will be fixed soon







!


----------



## BIGWORM

I got a question. I'm looking for a header adapter for the USB 3.0 front panel to go to 2.0 as my mobo doesn't even have a 3.0 header (EVGA P55 SLi), but I can't find a link anywhere. The Corsair Carbide already has the adapter included with the case. :sadpanda:


----------



## steelkevin

Thanks a lot guys. I think I can learn a lot here and get my own rig running sooner or later thaks to your help







.

About the IVYs, I havzn't done much searching but I was told by a close friend (probably the closest but I don't like going into best friends and all that crapso I'll leave it to a close friend







) that they'd come around xmas. He's getting a 650D this xmas and he'll watercool it (he's pretty much the opposite of me in terms of taste, he like dark, sober studf and uses ati cpus and gpus lol). I think he forgot I meant that'd I'd be watercooling and changong cpu / gpu newt xmas and not this one.

I'm changing pretty much everything because back when I boughr my rig my mum didn't trust me enough and I couldn't stand for myself so agrees to go for an 800 € pre built one instead of making my own. Big mistake, everything about a pre built sucks except the cpu, HDD and DVD...
I change my psu last year for a Stealthxstream 2 700W, cost me 80€. Another mistake of mine. Wasn't thinking far and never would've thought I'd be watercooling, sleeving (weren't even aware that stuff existes back then to be honest ^^) nor going SLI. So, now I want to do all that stuff I need a better psu (sleeving a non modular one is a pain in the ass and mine isn't sli ready anyway).

So, my "rig" is a Dell Studio XPS 8100 with a 1To 7200rpm samsung hdd, a no name (dell) crappy mobo, an i7-860, 4 x 1 gig no name 1333mhz ram, a stealthxstream 2 700W psu, a crappy GTS 240 gpu...

So basically, I'm getting rid of it all. The i7-860 is far from being the best cpu to overclock anyway and I do intend to learn about overclocking after having completed my watercooled rig.
The reason I'm going IVY is because I need to change mobo and 1156 socket ones are rare and I'd feel stupid to not get the most recent stuff. Plus sandys were great and I can only hope IVYs will go the same way.

I'm replacing my case because that's what holds the rig and is, to me, one of the most essential parts and the one that'll make me feel like I'm actually moving on.
GTS 24) totally sucks and lags even Black Ops (plus it makes way too much noise and is at 60-70° at idle...) so I'm replacing that first too. Ichose gigabyte's dual fan GTX 560 because the 560ti was too expensive and I've read the 560 ti isn't really worth the extra bucks.

I was going to get a SSD before I realized it'd cost me 100€ for a crucial M4. The SSD will wait







.

I'm getting the sleeved LED kit for my phantom (2meter one so it'll go all around the case) because stock phantom only has one LED fan and I can't afford more right now. And I prefer the effect of the sleeving kit over flashy fans.

The reason I have EK on my avatar is because I've loves that logo for years (even before I even knew what it was lol) and I'm planning on getting their 250 reservoir and cpu waterblock (gpu when I'll have the money to do so).

Razer does have it's place there though as before realizing I could spend my money into building myself a rig I wasted it on gaming gear







. I started with an Orochi / goliathus combo, then got a lycosa, then a deathadder 3500dpi version / scarab combo and a carcharias. I also boughr a roccat Apuri as Razer's solution was the Armadillos which sucked and were a rip off (and I love Apuri's looks). Didn't feel like puttin roccat in my avatar though.

Will update my siggy and add my rig tomorow when I get back home from school. It's already 1am and I just popped by to check on your answers before calling it a night so good night y'all.


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I saw you could mount water cooler on the back of a phantom. Does this block anything important? Also is the reduction in temperature better than a CPU heat sink? On another thread I was told 1 radiator would be equivalent to a CPU heat sink and I would need 3 raditators to get a difference.
> I like to run my games on high but don't use eye infinity or max out all settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can put a rad hanging off the back. Personally I don't prefer the look of it though. However it doesn't block anything important. Well as long as you use a bracket that allows you to plug in your components. A single 120 rad would probably be = to a high end air cooler. But as long as you're hanging it off the back you may as well do a 240 or 360 rad. Either would be far superior to an air cooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you recommend a 240 or 360 radiator I could mount on the back of a phantom and still keep the air cooling inside the unit and access my ports?
> 
> Also, I will be moving soon. Is transporting a phantom with a radiator attached to the back dangerous to the pc because if it hit something wouldn't the water spill everywhere?
> 
> Any other disadvantages to mounting a rad on back, besides looks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes if you hit the radiator on something and break something then you will have water all over the place. You can easily put a 240 rad in the top of the case. Not sure what you mean by putting a rad on the back but still having air cooling on the inside. The rad is to water cool your cpu right? If you mean can you still have fans then yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant mount the rad on the back exteriror of the case and not inside the case. My biggest worry is that it could break during a car trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know thats what I meant, if its on the back and you hit it on something it could break off, my point was why mount it on the back? I could see if you have 3 rads or something and were out of space. BUt if you are only installing one rad theres really no good reason to put it on the outside.
> 
> @steelkevin Well why do you have EK in your avatar if you have never water cooled or OC'd? Seems kinda weird. I guess you didn't realize that universal gpu blocks are pretty cheap. Around $40, and even lower used. So its not really an expensive investment for his not so pricey cards. Plus those blocks can be used over and over again on future cards since they are universal. Imo better to just leave it alone then make an unimformed post. Anyways welcome to the site. Plenty of experienced users here that can help you in the learning process.
> 
> Where did you hear ivy comes out in september? I thought it was more like april. Ivy will be the same socket as sandy. Which has the same holes as your i7 860, so yes you should be able to use the same water block from your i7 860 if you upgrade to ivy later.
Click to expand...

I'm still kind of a newb, but I figured the best way to cool my pc would be mount a radiator on the back and keep the fans on top, because by putting a rad on the top I lose 2 200mm fans. I'm not even sure if I need water cooling. I'm still undecided between air and water.

You see my psu is defective so I contacted xfx for a new one. While I'm making changes to the interior I figured I should upgrade the cooling. Right now I have a hyper 212 that prevents me from having a 200mm side fan and I don't have the 140mm front fan. Either I will replace the hyper 212 with a smaller heat sink and put in the side and front fans or I will replace the hyper with water cooling.

I figured the best method would be mount rad on back and install all fans.

I am certainly open to suggestion. I have an i5 and a 6950 with a large heats ink and 2 fans. I don't run eye infinity and like my games with good graphics, but don't them completely maxed out, but do want them fairly close.

What is the simplest and cheapest cooling method this forum would recommend?


----------



## Kaged

Looks like a lot has been going on with builds lately







I'm liking what Kenny has done to his pink build, and DanielMysterio's looks very well done as well









Here is a little update on my triple monitor stand. The only issue I had with it was the angle of the outside monitors. I saw a few different ways people had helped the angle out.

I found some 1" long aluminum spacers, and some M4x70mm machine screws. I used 2 spacers per screw to give me a 2" offset from the original bracket. Made a huge difference on the viewing angle to me. I think going another .5-1" would be even better, but for a $90 stand, and $10 more in hardware, I am not complaining. Here are a couple more pics, sorry again for the incredibly horrible cell phone pics, I miss placed my battery charger for the DSLR.


----------



## k.3nny

Thanks for the compliments Kaged!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. I think I can learn a lot here and get my own rig running sooner or later thaks to your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> About the IVYs, I havzn't done much searching but I was told by a close friend (probably the closest but I don't like going into best friends and all that crapso I'll leave it to a close friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that they'd come around xmas. He's getting a 650D this xmas and he'll watercool it (he's pretty much the opposite of me in terms of taste, he like dark, sober studf and uses ati cpus and gpus lol). I think he forgot I meant that'd I'd be watercooling and changong cpu / gpu newt xmas and not this one.
> I'm changing pretty much everything because back when I boughr my rig my mum didn't trust me enough and I couldn't stand for myself so agrees to go for an 800 € pre built one instead of making my own. Big mistake, everything about a pre built sucks except the cpu, HDD and DVD...
> I change my psu last year for a Stealthxstream 2 700W, cost me 80€. Another mistake of mine. Wasn't thinking far and never would've thought I'd be watercooling, sleeving (weren't even aware that stuff existes back then to be honest ^^) nor going SLI. So, now I want to do all that stuff I need a better psu (sleeving a non modular one is a pain in the ass and mine isn't sli ready anyway).
> So, my "rig" is a Dell Studio XPS 8100 with a 1To 7200rpm samsung hdd, a no name (dell) crappy mobo, an i7-860, 4 x 1 gig no name 1333mhz ram, a stealthxstream 2 700W psu, a crappy GTS 240 gpu...
> So basically, I'm getting rid of it all. The i7-860 is far from being the best cpu to overclock anyway and I do intend to learn about overclocking after having completed my watercooled rig.
> The reason I'm going IVY is because I need to change mobo and 1156 socket ones are rare and I'd feel stupid to not get the most recent stuff. Plus sandys were great and I can only hope IVYs will go the same way.
> I'm replacing my case because that's what holds the rig and is, to me, one of the most essential parts and the one that'll make me feel like I'm actually moving on.
> GTS 24) totally sucks and lags even Black Ops (plus it makes way too much noise and is at 60-70° at idle...) so I'm replacing that first too. Ichose gigabyte's dual fan GTX 560 because the 560ti was too expensive and I've read the 560 ti isn't really worth the extra bucks.
> I was going to get a SSD before I realized it'd cost me 100€ for a crucial M4. The SSD will wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm getting the sleeved LED kit for my phantom (2meter one so it'll go all around the case) because stock phantom only has one LED fan and I can't afford more right now. And I prefer the effect of the sleeving kit over flashy fans.
> The reason I have EK on my avatar is because I've loves that logo for years (even before I even knew what it was lol) and I'm planning on getting their 250 reservoir and cpu waterblock (gpu when I'll have the money to do so).
> Razer does have it's place there though as before realizing I could spend my money into building myself a rig I wasted it on gaming gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I started with an Orochi / goliathus combo, then got a lycosa, then a deathadder 3500dpi version / scarab combo and a carcharias. I also boughr a roccat Apuri as Razer's solution was the Armadillos which sucked and were a rip off (and I love Apuri's looks). Didn't feel like puttin roccat in my avatar though.
> Will update my siggy and add my rig tomorow when I get back home from school. It's already 1am and I just popped by to check on your answers before calling it a night so good night y'all.


You sir are a talker! lol Just messing with you. Sounds like a very familiar story there that many many people go through. Yes IvyBridge comes out around April.







The same blocks that work for Sandy will work for Ivy. EK does make some really good blocks, I definitely recommend them! I would suggest starting yourself a build log in the water cooling section. It's a good way to get personal advice for your build and show off.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I'm still kind of a newb, but I figured the best way to cool my pc would be mount a radiator on the back and keep the fans on top, because by putting a rad on the top I lose 2 200mm fans. I'm not even sure if I need water cooling. I'm still undecided between air and water.
> You see my psu is defective so I contacted xfx for a new one. While I'm making changes to the interior I figured I should upgrade the cooling. Right now I have a hyper 212 that prevents me from having a 200mm side fan and I don't have the 140mm front fan. Either I will replace the hyper 212 with a smaller heat sink and put in the side and front fans or I will replace the hyper with water cooling.
> I figured the best method would be mount rad on back and install all fans.
> I am certainly open to suggestion. I have an i5 and a 6950 with a large heats ink and 2 fans. I don't run eye infinity and like my games with good graphics, but don't them completely maxed out, but do want them fairly close.
> What is the simplest and cheapest cooling method this forum would recommend?


Definitely get the water cooling for your CPU. You will never regret the 240 rad. I think you make a good point of keeping your top fans if you're not going with full water cooling. You will want to be careful when moving it with the rad on the back though. I mean it's sort of obvious. You essentially are hanging the rad off the back of your case with long screws.

As far as recommended rads you should check out the XSPC RX 240 kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Looks like a lot has been going on with builds lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking what Kenny has done to his pink build, and DanielMysterio's looks very well done as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little update on my triple monitor stand. The only issue I had with it was the angle of the outside monitors. I saw a few different ways people had helped the angle out.
> I found some 1" long aluminum spacers, and some M4x70mm machine screws. I used 2 spacers per screw to give me a 2" offset from the original bracket. Made a huge difference on the viewing angle to me. I think going another .5-1" would be even better, but for a $90 stand, and $10 more in hardware, I am not complaining. Here are a couple more pics, sorry again for the incredibly horrible cell phone pics, I miss placed my battery charger for the DSLR.


Looks like a good plan there. However I would definitely recommend getting some more angle. For BF3 I have mine at like 35-45 degrees.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Looks like a good plan there. However I would definitely recommend getting some more angle. For BF3 I have mine at like 35-45 degrees.


Most definitely going to see about another inch at the very least. I haven't measured the angle, but its probably about 20-25 degrees now, which is better than the 10-15 degrees it had. I'm going to wait till this week and go to an actual fastener store, so I can find some longer screws. I got lucky finding the ones I did this weekend at a ranch supply store.


----------



## vagrant

So I need to get my second 200mm for the top so I can get it on before I have to mount my h100. I read a few pages back that people have had problems getting top rad's mounted with non-NZXT 200mm fans. Is this true? Wondering if I can just get a coolermaster from BestBuy instead of ordering one online.

**EDIT**

Actually I just read a bunch of reviews on newegg for the CM fans and apparently a lot of people have problems getting it to fit in the Phantom. I found the NZXT fans on Newegg though so I will just get one from there. NZXT store if sold out.


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Definitely get the water cooling for your CPU. You will never regret the 240 rad. I think you make a good point of keeping your top fans if you're not going with full water cooling. You will want to be careful when moving it with the rad on the back though. I mean it's sort of obvious. You essentially are hanging the rad off the back of your case with long screws.
> As far as recommended rads you should check out the XSPC RX 240 kit.


How big of a bump can a rad take and not break? Are these things durable or do they spill water everywhere real easy?


----------



## BIGWORM

No help with the 3.0 to 2.0 header adapter? =(


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Definitely get the water cooling for your CPU. You will never regret the 240 rad. I think you make a good point of keeping your top fans if you're not going with full water cooling. You will want to be careful when moving it with the rad on the back though. I mean it's sort of obvious. You essentially are hanging the rad off the back of your case with long screws.
> As far as recommended rads you should check out the XSPC RX 240 kit.
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a bump can a rad take and not break? Are these things durable or do they spill water everywhere real easy?
Click to expand...

A Rad will act as a fan inside your case either intaking or exhausting air. Just mount it inside. But to answer your question the fins are pretty fragile. A direct hit on them will probably cause a leak.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> A Rad will act as a fan inside your case either intaking or exhausting air. Just mount it inside. But to answer your question the fins are pretty fragile. A direct hit on them will probably cause a leak.


Yeah if you set it up as exhaust problem solved.


----------



## lobogato

Ok, I see so it will do the same function as the 2 fans, plus the water cooling. I could use one of 2 fans as a side fans. In the future I guess I could put another rad if I needed one.

Should have done this from the beginning.

It seems as if people recommend the Rasa or the H100. Is one better than the other?


----------



## Hogwasher

I would say the rasa because of more customization ie colored tubes


----------



## lobogato

Ok, thank you for all the input. I think Im going to mount the top with a 240mm rad. In the future if I need more cooling ill inquiry about mounting a rad on the bottom or back, but I think one rad should be enough for now. Ill move one side fan, probably the LED one to the side, and buy a front fan.

Guess ill keep the other 200mm fan in storage, along with my Hyper 212 heat sink.

Also, plan to buy a Blue Ray drive that can burn, and in the future an SSD when the price goes down.

Maybe I will post a pic but my Phantom is not that impressive compared to some on this forum.

One last question. For water cooling I just need to buy the radiator and it should be fine, or do I need to buy tubes and anything else?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Ok, thank you for all the input. I think Im going to mount the top with a 240mm rad. In the future if I need more cooling ill inquiry about mounting a rad on the bottom or back, but I think one rad should be enough for now. Ill move one side fan, probably the LED one to the side, and buy a front fan.
> Guess ill keep the other 200mm fan in storage, along with my Hyper 212 heat sink.
> Also, plan to buy a Blue Ray drive that can burn, and in the future an SSD when the price goes down.
> Maybe I will post a pic but my Phantom is not that impressive compared to some on this forum.
> One last question. For water cooling I just need to buy the radiator and it should be fine, or do I need to buy tubes and anything else?


You should get the XSPC rs240 kit. It will be easiest since its your first time.


----------



## Pikoy

@kenny yeah i know i sure hope its the motherboard :S and not the 2 480's cause they cost a **** load :S


----------



## intelman

So I'm getting all my watercooling parts for Christmas and since I ended up with 2 360 rads, I decided I wouldn't bother trying to cram them in my phantom haha. Here's a quick thrown together SketchUp of the external rad box I'm planning to build.


There's a fan controller in the middle if you can't see it.



So what do you guys think? I'm open to any ideas


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i have read somewhere in the tread that the two side fans aren't doing much of a good thing as in directing airflow, so if i remove one of them or both and put them on the base as intake. i think they will do a better job in bottom rather than in the side. what do you suggest?


----------



## alpsie

I think the only reason they are on the side. Is to cool the harddrives. So would not expect a temp drop anywhere even if you move them to buttom

Sendt fra min GT-I9100 med Tapatalk


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> So I'm getting all my watercooling parts for Christmas and since I ended up with 2 360 rads, I decided I wouldn't bother trying to cram them in my phantom haha. Here's a quick thrown together SketchUp of the external rad box I'm planning to build.
> 
> There's a fan controller in the middle if you can't see it.
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think? I'm open to any ideas


Dude thats pretty slick looking forward to seeing it finished; can you send me the cad files for the Phantom?

What are you going to make it out of.


----------



## airnews39

I've been thinking of something a little similar to your rad box.

I'm contemplating building a pedestal with 2 x 480 rads in it.



Ignore some of the cosmetic errors & the fact that there are 2 x 360 rads in there for now. (Just getting an idea of size)

What do you guys think?


----------



## nekym78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> I've been thinking of something a little similar to your rad box.
> I'm contemplating building a pedestal with 2 x 480 rads in it.
> 
> 
> Ignore some of the cosmetic errors & the fact that there are 2 x 360 rads in there for now. (Just getting an idea of size)
> What do you guys think?



this is my idea
the phantom with your pedestal is too high


----------



## airnews39

My case will fit almost perfectly under my desk with the pedestal as it adds another 140mm to the total height and I have about 150-155mm from the top of my case to the underside of the desk.


----------



## steelkevin

I like the idea of the pedestal thing but you should make it an extension of the original case. By that I mean keep the front pannel's shape and put a mesh bellow the phantom's mesh (as if it was part of the case).

I'm not sure wether or not having 2 480s in such a small place is a good idea. I'm no expert but I see how that could cause heating problems (don't think rads actually overheat / burn but I mean it wouldn't cool as well as it could) unless you plan to have the 480s seperated by a row of 4 120mm fans with the same rows on each side a bit like a Big Mc except the fans would be the bread (buns ?) and the steaks would be the 480 rads.

That should work fine (you'll need an expert's advice or atleast a better advice than a begginer's advice







).

Btw, why would anyone want to hide their rig under their desk :'( ? I'd rather have it either on top of it on my right or left (I can understand some might not have the space though but it's kind of a shame to hide your rig).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> One last question. For water cooling I just need to buy the radiator and it should be fine, or do I need to buy tubes and anything else?


Honestly it sounds like you may just want to go with the H100. If not you need to really start researching what water cooling is. Because at this point it seems like your not really sure. Not being a jerk just giving you a heads up. The rasa kit is the most basic full watercooling setup. It will consist of
Cpu water block (this takes the place of your hyper 212
Radiator
Pump
Reservoir
Tubing

The rasa kit has the pump and res combined so that makes it easier to set up. Have a look at Num1son's guide to get an idea what you are getting into.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide

The h100 is just plug and play, its a cpu block connected to the radiator. Its one piece. You don't have to fill the water or any of that. Are you doing a lot of overclocking? Just curios what your looking to gain from watercooling, you may be fine with your current setup.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> My case will fit almost perfectly under my desk with the pedestal as it adds another 140mm to the total height and I have about 150-155mm from the top of my case to the underside of the desk.


I like the pedestal setup better. Looks cleaner.


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Dude thats pretty slick looking forward to seeing it finished; can you send me the cad files for the Phantom?
> What are you going to make it out of.


Planning to make it out of wood and paint it (I don't really have the tools to make it from steel or anything







)

But the image was made in Google SketchUp, its like a free CAD type software, and there are a few Phantoms that people have uploaded to it.


----------



## airnews39

Thanks Light, I agree!









@steelkevin, the 480's (maybe just one... haven't decided) will run low rpm fans and the 2 120 fans will create a bit of a windtunnel to take the warm air out the back of the case.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I like the idea of the pedestal thing but you should make it an extension of the original case. By that I mean keep the front pannel's shape and put a mesh bellow the phantom's mesh (as if it was part of the case).
> 
> I'm not sure wether or not having 2 480s in such a small place is a good idea. I'm no expert but I see how that could cause heating problems (don't think rads actually overheat / burn but I mean it wouldn't cool as well as it could) unless you plan to have the 480s seperated by a row of 4 120mm fans with the same rows on each side a bit like a Big Mc except the fans would be the bread (buns ?) and the steaks would be the 480 rads.
> 
> That should work fine (you'll need an expert's advice or atleast a better advice than a begginer's advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Btw, why would anyone want to hide their rig under their desk :'( ? I'd rather have it either on top of it on my right or left (I can understand some might not have the space though but it's kind of a shame to hide your rig).


Again the guy thats never watercooled anything is giving advice


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Again the guy thats never watercooled anything is giving advice


No need to be a water cooling maniac to use commonsense... a brain is enough. And that came to my mind so quick (because of the Big Mc thing







, love Big Mc s). His solution seems better though. Although if I had to give an opinion I'd say two fans might not be able to blow out the air 8fans take in unless you use 140mm fans for the airtunnel and make them have an equal CFM to the CFM of the intake fans (see, this is more like logic than actual expertise and I really never claimed it was expertise and anythign close to mighty advice).

Oh and I have to quote myself here for what I've wrote above and to just make it clear that I never claimed to be of good advice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> you'll need an expert's advice or atleast a better advice than a begginer's advice


@airnews: hadn't noticed the front and back fans (was on my phone^^).


----------



## num1son

I like all these extreme ideas guys!


----------



## Milton69

Hello guys just wanted to share something, after a few days of my PC being built, the fan controller leds stopped working buyt the controller itself worked fine, so i emailed NZXT and they just asked me for my shipping adress, no quiestions, no proof of purchase no nothing lol, and they sent a replacement within 4 days(Thak you nzxt) , well the thing is this: when i installed the new fan controller i was lazy and tried to keep the old wiring, but it didnt work, i mean it had the same led problem, so i went and changed the wiring too and problem solved!, maybe the problem was in the wiring the whole time and not in the controller itself, may be useful for someone in the odd situation they cant get a replacement, check the wiring XD


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milton69*
> 
> Hello guys just wanted to share something, after a few days of my PC being built, the fan controller leds stopped working buyt the controller itself worked fine, so i emailed NZXT and they just asked me for my shipping adress, no quiestions, no proof of purchase no nothing lol, and they sent a replacement within 4 days(Thak you nzxt) , well the thing is this: when i installed the new fan controller i was lazy and tried to keep the old wiring, but it didnt work, i mean it had the same led problem, so i went and changed the wiring too and problem solved!, maybe the problem was in the wiring the whole time and not in the controller itself, may be useful for someone in the odd situation they cant get a replacement, check the wiring XD


Thanks for that, this seems like a pretty common problem. NZXT is very good about replacing it though. Never heard someone replace the wiring so that will be the first thing I check if mine goes out.


----------



## DanielMysterio

@steelkevin and @Kaged

Thank you for the compliments, always great to hear.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> @steelkevin and @Kaged
> Thank you for the compliments, always great to hear.


Cheers mate.

Will try to remember your forum name now







.
Btw, watched your video, was great but it's a shame you didn't make a second video as you'd said in the first one though.
I might use your side pannel mod (not sure wether I want to use that one, K.3nny's pink rig's or a mix of both yet)







. I like how you themed your assassin build and I'll be doing the same on my Arctic Phantom build but with white and blue instead of red







.

EDIT: As promissed, I've updated my signature with my current rig and the one I intend to put together before the last trimester of 2012.
Time for the laughter I guess







.
Arctic Phantom is most likely to change within the next couple of weeks / months for I'm a noob and I actually only have a general idea of what I want. The rest was suggested to me.


----------



## Birdyz

Do the fan controllers work on any aftermarket fans?

I have my eye on some of the following fans:

1. Coolmaster R4 Silent Series
3x 120mm Blue Led
1x 140mm Blue Led

2. Gelid Wing
2x 120mm Silent Fan Blue Led

3. Enermax T.B.Silence
3x 120mm Blue Led Fan

4. Yate Loon
1x 140mmx25mm Blue Led

Something like a mix/match of these types of fans that I have come across. I'm aiming for fans that are very quiet to silent while giving me as much performance as possible.
I'm gonna have the two 120mm fans on the side panel + 140mm in the front take in cold air while the 120mm on the rear and two 200mm on the top exhaust the hot air.

How does that sound?
Does anything else have any other recommendations on other silent/quiet fans?
Any input is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## lightsout

I have a couple different types of fans on there. The only thing is the fan controller takes 3 pin fans. I had to cut the jacks so that a 4 pin fan will fit. It just leaves the 4th hole on the fan empty.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Cheers mate.
> Will try to remember your forum name now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Btw, watched your video, was great but it's a shame you didn't make a second video as you'd said in the first one though.
> I might use your side pannel mod (not sure wether I want to use that one, K.3nny's pink rig's or a mix of both yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like how you themed your assassin build and I'll be doing the same on my Arctic Phantom build but with white and blue instead of red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haven't done the second Video yet, because my Watercooling setup isn't really done yet. I hope I can upload it by the end of the week.


----------



## steelkevin

Looking forward to it







.

Good luck with whatever you still have to do to get your watercooling ready too.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Good luck with whatever you still have to do to get your watercooling ready too.


The cool thing of my design is that u show whats need to be see







!


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> The cool thing of my design is that u show whats need to be see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


My choice will depend on wether or not I choose to mod the PSU or not.
I've still got time before doing the cut, I'm not in a rush or anything but I've thought about it morre seriously and I want to see everything inside my case without going for a fully transparent side pannel and I believe your cut is the best for that so no matter what I choose to do I take your cut as a start-off (not sure about making the PSU visible yet as I might end up thinking I shouldn't bother modding it as I can simply hide it).

Will keep you tunned.


----------



## Pikoy

fixed the problem lol used a good ol eraser and just rubbed it on the rams !!!! now its madness time !!! have some few renditions to add i will put designs and mods up soon


----------



## daKINE792

Hey what happening Phantom owners. I am doing my first build and i own a black and green phantom. On black friday I bought the H80 cooler not knowing that it would cost me fan space. I wanted to get your guys thoughts on the move i'm considering making. I don't need the 5.2 in bays in the front. So I am thinking that I could put the radiator and 2 fans in the bays in the front . The i can add the top and side 194mm fans.

thanks for amy input you guys got for me.

my setup is--

crosshair v formula
amd fx 8150
corsair vengance 16 gb 1600mhz
corsair h80
GTX 570 2.5 gb
1100 watt psu


----------



## num1son

^That's how I had my h70. Worked fine.


----------



## FSXKid11

im getting the H80 and Phantom, did you have to move the top , "200" mm ?


----------



## OverClocker55

Hey i want a phantom


----------



## doginpants12

Does anyone know the dimensions of 200 mm fan mesh cover on the side panel?


----------



## daKINE792

the h 80 DOES NOT FIT RIGHT. it will eliminate the top fan and door fans.

I put the h 80 in the drive bay to save space.

i got the h80 for 60 bucks so i would have got it knowing it is a tough fit for that price. The 100 on the other hand goes right in the top slot. It is the way to go if your are paying full price.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> ^That's how I had my h70. Worked fine.


did change the pipes to fit in the front drive bays? Because mine aren't long enough


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> ^That's how I had my h70. Worked fine.
> 
> 
> 
> did change the pipes to fit in the front drive bays? Because mine aren't long enough
Click to expand...

The tubes on the more recent corsair water coolers are a little bit shorter I believe. I was also able to put my H50 in the drive bay.


----------



## EAnushan

I have an H80 in mine and I was able to keep both top 200mm fans. I couldn't install the side 200mm fan though. I believe NZXT started extending the holes for the rear 120mm fan so that radiators such as the H80 wouldn't interfere with the top 200mm fan. Perhaps you got an old revision? (It was quite a long time ago that they fixed the issue)


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EAnushan*
> 
> I have an H80 in mine and I was able to keep both top 200mm fans. I couldn't install the side 200mm fan though. I believe NZXT started extending the holes for the rear 120mm fan so that radiators such as the H80 wouldn't interfere with the top 200mm fan. Perhaps you got an old revision? (It was quite a long time ago that they fixed the issue)


What this guy said. I have a h50 installed with the top fan. The holes for the rear fan are elongated to allow for clearance


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Phantom for $99.99 at Micro Center








http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.phtml?sku_list=418103+418111


----------



## OverClocker55

Yay Im getting the Phantom for christmasPP


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yay Im getting the Phantom for christmasPP


So am I except I'll get mine for christmass but not actually on christmass day (will have it whenever it arrives, christmass sucks to get presents because of hangovers from the previous evening so I prefer having my presents before







). I'll probably have mine by next week or so.

Cost me 140€... I just hate how in £ it's not 140 but € prices are the same "numbers" (not value, we actually pay more) than $ prices. On steam, when americans get to pay 60$ for a game, europeans have to pay 60€ (being $79, 33% more than in the USA). And we, in France, can always keep dreaming for even half decent sales (and we don't have black friday







)... at best we could get that case for 130-135€ on sale...
Don't know why I'm still *****ing about that lol... sorry I guess







.


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> So am I except I'll get mine for christmass but not actually on christmass day (will have it whenever it arrives, christmass sucks to get presents because of hangovers from the previous evening so I prefer having my presents before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'll probably have mine by next week or so.
> Cost me 140€... I just hate how in £ it's not 140 but € prices are the same "numbers" (not value, we actually pay more) than $ prices. On steam, when americans get to pay 60$ for a game, europeans have to pay 60€ (being $79, 33% more than in the USA). And we, in France, can always keep dreaming for even half decent sales (and we don't have black friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... at best we could get that case for 130-135€ on sale...
> Don't know why I'm still *****ing about that lol... sorry I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## daKINE792

the banksters need that value added tax.... wait til they put the carbon taxes on the books.... they will try to charge us for heat displaced by pc.......


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> the banksters need that value added tax.... wait til they put the carbon taxes on the books.... they will try to charge us for heat displaced by pc.......


XD

Then why does it cost less when you live in england ?

They don't have to pay the games 60 quid... their it costs only £40 for a new game (47€ / $62). European countries are a rip off lol...

Back to topic:

Does anybody actually have a photo of a watercooled blue phantom with a white and blue theme ?
I'd very much like to see such a thing to have an idea what it looks like and what I can do to make mine either look as good or better.


----------



## OverClocker55

that sucks i got mine at microcenter for 100)))


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> ^That's how I had my h70. Worked fine.
> 
> 
> 
> did change the pipes to fit in the front drive bays? Because mine aren't long enough
Click to expand...











Nope it just worked.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> So am I except I'll get mine for christmass but not actually on christmass day (will have it whenever it arrives, christmass sucks to get presents because of hangovers from the previous evening so I prefer having my presents before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'll probably have mine by next week or so.
> Cost me 140€... I just hate how in £ it's not 140 but € prices are the same "numbers" (not value, we actually pay more) than $ prices. On steam, when americans get to pay 60$ for a game, europeans have to pay 60€ (being $79, 33% more than in the USA). And we, in France, can always keep dreaming for even half decent sales (and we don't have black friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... at best we could get that case for 130-135€ on sale...
> Don't know why I'm still *****ing about that lol... sorry I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And we in Switzerland are even more screwed with prices from the US and even other EU contry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> My choice will depend on wether or not I choose to mod the PSU or not.
> I've still got time before doing the cut, I'm not in a rush or anything but I've thought about it morre seriously and I want to see everything inside my case without going for a fully transparent side pannel and I believe your cut is the best for that so no matter what I choose to do I take your cut as a start-off (not sure about making the PSU visible yet as I might end up thinking I shouldn't bother modding it as I can simply hide it).
> Will keep you tunned.


I actually had a plan for the window on not cutting until to the PSU.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> And we in Switzerland are even more screwed with prices from the US and even other EU contry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had a plan for the window on not cutting until to the PSU.


Ikr, didn't read the whole 713 pages but I've read like I don't know maybe 150-200 pages in in the middle of it and some of the last pages. You'd put 3 different options if I remember well







.
Sweet photo shopping skills by the way.

I'd like to know what made you decide to make the PSU visible (if there actually was a reason, might make me rethink about it







).


----------



## DanielMysterio

Because my PSU looks awesome when the fan is pointing upward.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

@lightsout @num1son

thanks for the reply, i thought that you had changed the pipes or maybe it was a new revision. I wish that i could mod the h70 but i don't really want to mess with it. In the front bay it looks much and much more nicer and even the case looks cleaner.


----------



## Derek1387

I highly recommend to anyone who has an H (series) or Antec watercooler to really look into one of the Rasa kits... i made the upgrade, and it was only about $30 more than a good pre built kit, and made a world of difference. Then, you can build from there. Since I built mine, I have added a second radiator, different pump and GPU blocks... thats the best part of watercooling... you can always find something to tinker with.

Lightsout/Num1son, where can i get that top jig for the 360 rad? I want to change the way mine mounts because of the factory ridges in the 200mm mounting holes for the fans, doesnt let me rad sit flush, and cant do push pull because of it.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> @lightsout @num1son
> thanks for the reply, i thought that you had changed the pipes or maybe it was a new revision. I wish that i could mod the h70 but i don't really want to mess with it. In the front bay it looks much and much more nicer and even the case looks cleaner.


Nope stock h70. I liked it waay better in the bays. Case really opened up when I moved it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I highly recommend to anyone who has an H (series) or Antec watercooler to really look into one of the Rasa kits... i made the upgrade, and it was only about $30 more than a good pre built kit, and made a world of difference. Then, you can build from there. Since I built mine, I have added a second radiator, different pump and GPU blocks... thats the best part of watercooling... you can always find something to tinker with.
> Lightsout/Num1son, where can i get that top jig for the 360 rad? I want to change the way mine mounts because of the factory ridges in the 200mm mounting holes for the fans, doesnt let me rad sit flush, and cant do push pull because of it.


Your going to want to pm Kaged and ask him if hell make you one. I don't know if he's still doing them. Tell him I sent you.







lol


----------



## OverClocker55

How did u fit the h80? i have a h60 and i wanna know how to fit it


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Nope stock h70. I liked it waay better in the bays. Case really opened up when I moved it.
> Your going to want to pm Kaged and ask him if hell make you one. I don't know if he's still doing them. Tell him I sent you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I can confirm he is.

I pm'ed him not later than a couple of days ago about shipping a white one to South France.
He told me he didn't mention any price here because he was affraid it would be against the ToS of OCN.

He shipps them in white, red or black.

I won't give the mrice for the same reason he didn't (going to sleep after this post and cba to reas the ToS right now). He answered my pm pretty fast (within hours).

@Kaged: there's one place where you should be able to set up your little "stand" and that's simply OCN.s marketplace section. And maybe that after having done that esproductions (OP) could add a link to it on the original post. Just an idea, figured it'd make things easier for both, you and your customers (and it'd add trade points to your profile which would let people know you're not a scammer and that your brackets real good). Might want to add that post to your siggy tol if you decide to do the above







.


----------



## Birdyz

Will the Enermax T.B. Silence or Apollish LED fan work with the nzxt fan controllers?

And will there be enough height clearance if I put a Havik140 in with a 200mm fan? Along with a 120mm rear fan?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> @lightsout @num1son
> 
> thanks for the reply, i thought that you had changed the pipes or maybe it was a new revision. I wish that i could mod the h70 but i don't really want to mess with it. In the front bay it looks much and much more nicer and even the case looks cleaner.


It does give yo umore room, but my temps sucked in the drive bay. Theres pretty much no air coming in from the front of the case. And the other option is to have it intaking from the air inside the case. I had much better results with in installed in the rear of the case intaking from outside.


----------



## DragonCypher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> So am I except I'll get mine for christmass but not actually on christmass day (will have it whenever it arrives, christmass sucks to get presents because of hangovers from the previous evening so I prefer having my presents before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'll probably have mine by next week or so.
> Cost me 140€... I just hate how in £ it's not 140 but € prices are the same "numbers" (not value, we actually pay more) than $ prices. On steam, when americans get to pay 60$ for a game, europeans have to pay 60€ (being $79, 33% more than in the USA). And we, in France, can always keep dreaming for even half decent sales (and we don't have black friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... at best we could get that case for 130-135€ on sale...
> Don't know why I'm still *****ing about that lol... sorry I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


To be honest it's not any better here in Australia. If we buy from a retail type store the prices are insane..
Just down the road from me is a wholesaler who generally charge less than the retailers, and I bought the Phantom from them for $189 AUD which is currently equivalent to about 145€.
This was about 9 months ago and they've since dropped the price only $4.

Still totally worth it though

We also have similar issues with steam. New game comes out at $50 in America, which equates to anywhere from $48-52 AUD at the current exchange rate (US economy crashed, we didn't) and yet steam charges $110 AUD for the same game


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> So am I except I'll get mine for christmass but not actually on christmass day (will have it whenever it arrives, christmass sucks to get presents because of hangovers from the previous evening so I prefer having my presents before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'll probably have mine by next week or so.
> Cost me 140€... I just hate how in £ it's not 140 but € prices are the same "numbers" (not value, we actually pay more) than $ prices. On steam, when americans get to pay 60$ for a game, europeans have to pay 60€ (being $79, 33% more than in the USA). And we, in France, can always keep dreaming for even half decent sales (and we don't have black friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... at best we could get that case for 130-135€ on sale...
> Don't know why I'm still *****ing about that lol... sorry I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Think it's because of the VAT most Europeans pay more. I'm in the US so I may be wrong but this is what I was told


----------



## OverClocker55

For this case should I get asus cu ii 6970 or stock refrence 6970? whats better for cooling and looks


----------



## stratmaster458

What do you guys think of a window cut in the shape of the large trapizoid with two 120MM fans mounted about where the PCIe cards are? Or Two - three 80MM fans mounted above the PCIe cards? These would be intake fans blowing cool air on my GPU.


----------



## steelkevin

Dammit... just figured EK hadn't made any waterblock compatible with the gpu I'm getting... how good are universal waterblocks ?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Dammit... just figured EK hadn't made any waterblock compatible with the gpu I'm getting... how good are universal waterblocks ?


Well as we were talking about earlier you still need airflow to the card and heat spreaders on the ram chips. They work really good, but you have to keep those things in mind.


----------



## terr0rt0telc0

My little window mod still need to clean it up a little....


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Dammit... just figured EK hadn't made any waterblock compatible with the gpu I'm getting... how gow
> 
> Will post in the GTX 5*0 club thread to know if there's a good waterblock for that gpu (no matter the brand)od are universal waterblocks ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well as we were talking about earlier you still need airflow to the card and heat spreaders on the ram chips. They work really good, but you have to keep those things in mind.
Click to expand...

Will post on the 5*0 club thread aslking if any other company makes full waterblocks for that 560... otherwise I might aswell go for another one...

Don't want to use universal one







.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Dammit... just figured EK hadn't made any waterblock compatible with the gpu I'm getting... how good are universal waterblocks ?


If you can I recommend getting a different card if you are going to water cool. One of the big advantages of water cooling is air flow in your case is not as important. So you can position your rads where they get the best airflow regardless of internal case airflow.

With a universal block its pretty much a hybrid half air half water card. You have to buy sinks for the ram and vrms. I started with a card that could only take a uni block. And ended up selling it all to get a reference card that could take a full block. Make it easy on yourself and do that now.

Just my .02


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Think it's because of the VAT most Europeans pay more. I'm in the US so I may be wrong but this is what I was told


That is Precisely why.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you can I recommend getting a different card if you are going to water cool. One of the big advantages of water cooling is air flow in your case is not as important. So you can position your rads where they get the best airflow regardless of internal case airflow.
> With a universal block its pretty much a hybrid half air half water card. You have to buy sinks for the ram and vrms. I started with a card that could only take a uni block. And ended up selling it all to get a reference card that could take a full block. Make it easy on yourself and do that now.
> Just my .02


And those two cents are very apreciated and I believe it'd be foolish to think differently. Thing is that card I was going to get (god thanks I haven't ordered my case and gpu yet or I'd be ****ed) was at 175€ with BF3 gifted. Was a great deal since I hate buying games and that's like THE game that would've helped me see the difference with my old crappy GTS 240 and the new 560. I don't feel like buying games for I always end up just not using them anymore (would go for MW3 though if I had to get either). That's not really a big deal, let me explain where the problem really is.

I've got 100€ cash right now. My cart (Phantom+L.E.D sleeved kit+GTX 560) went up to 332€. Meaning my mum would've payed 232€ of it. If I wait for the 6*0s I only get the phantom and sleeved kit for christmass which costs 157€ so my mum pays it all. But that means I lose a potential gift value of 75€ which is 5% of the budget which I think my rig will have cost me by 2013...
That's a pretty significant loss.

Now, I could get other parts instead like I don't know, the cpu or mobo but Ivys aren't out yet so I can't. So what could I get instead ?
Watercooling parts ? Wouldn't have enough for them all and would end up with useless parts untill I get the rest.
PSU and sleeving ? Would be about the right price (I could always borrow some money, like 50€) but that wouldn' t be a significant change at this point as I don't need it untill I cut the case and get a new GPU...
RAM ? Thing is, I'm expecting their price to drop down by the last trimester of 2012 (around when I'll get enough for the new mobo and ivy cpu) and my mobo sucks right now anyway and wouldn't take good enough RAM.

And, my current GPU really sucks. It's like the most important part to change.

You'll tell me I could borrow the 50€ and get a 560ti which I could watercool with no problem but once again the loss of potential money would be significant for my mum was already told that my cart costed 332€ and she would tell me I'm exagerating and all... I'd end up explaining the whys to her, she wouldn't understand crap and would fake to have got it all but I doubt she'd accept me to make the cart go up to 382...

And if I pay more, I'd rather wait for a 6*0 series GPU. So yeah... I'm kind of ****ed right now but getting a 560 knowing I'd have to change it would be really a shame and a waste of money... so I don't really know what to do... I'll go read about the 6*0 series and think about this all.


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> A
> I've got 100€ cash right now. My cart (Phantom+L.E.D sleeved kit+GTX 560) went up to 332€. Meaning my mum would've payed 232€ of it. If I wait for the 6*0s I only get the phantom and sleeved kit for christmass which costs 157€ so my mum pays it all. But that means I lose a potential gift value of 75€ which is 5% of the budget which I think my rig will have cost me by 2013...
> That's a pretty significant loss.
> Now, I could get other parts instead like I don't know, the cpu or mobo but Ivys aren't out yet so I can't. So what could I get instead ?
> Watercooling parts ? Wouldn't have enough for them all and would end up with useless parts untill I get the rest.
> PSU and sleeving ? Would be about the right price (I could always borrow some money, like 50€) but that wouldn' t be a significant change at this point as I don't need it untill I cut the case and get a new GPU...
> RAM ? Thing is, I'm expecting their price to drop down by the last trimester of 2012 (around when I'll get enough for the new mobo and ivy cpu) and my mobo sucks right now anyway and wouldn't take good enough RAM.
> And, my current GPU really sucks. It's like the most important part to change.
> You'll tell me I could borrow the 50€ and get a 560ti which I could watercool with no problem but once again the loss of potential money would be significant for my mum was already told that my cart costed 332€ and she would tell me I'm exagerating and all... I'd end up explaining the whys to her, she wouldn't understand crap and would fake to have got it all but I doubt she'd accept me to make the cart go up to 382...
> And if I pay more, I'd rather wait for a 6*0 series GPU. So yeah... I'm kind of ****ed right now but getting a 560 knowing I'd have to change it would be really a shame and a waste of money... so I don't really know what to do... I'll go read about the 6*0 series and think about this all.


i would get as much as you can now and enjoy some instant gratification. The 560 will retain plenty of value when the new card that your really want comes out sell the 560.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> i would get as much as you can now and enjoy some instant gratification. The 560 will retain plenty of value when the new card that your really want comes out sell the 560.


OH, sorry for that... didn't intend to look like a spoilt brat... Most of the money she'll pay is money I earned by getting good results at an exam (800€ per year for 3 years, 800€ already went to my current pc last year, prebuilt xD, some will go into my christmass and the rest will go into driving lessons and "conduite accompagnée"). I usually get 100€ from my mum and like 30-50€ from my dad (didn't take that into count lol, keep forgetting but it's pretty much the same as if I'd borrowed money...).
I am gratefull for what I have although I share a room with my two brothers (it's a small room btw... but I feel comfty in it, don't like big rooms anyway, no point in having a lot of useles space). The house is falling appart...

I don't have money, my mum just does the necessary to get us what we need (and sometimes just what we want) and I earned my own money. I'm getting a summer job which'll pay my new rig.


----------



## lightsout

I would drop stuff that's not important now like sleeving and less. Get the main components first. Not sure if you are considering the regular 560. If so don't get that one. It's just a 460. You want the ti. As far as ram idk how much more it can drop.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would drop stuff that's not important now like sleeving and less. Get the main components first. Not sure if you are considering the regular 560. If so don't get that one. It's just a 460. You want the ti. As far as ram idk how much more it can drop.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


In the siggy: GIGABYTE GV-N56GOC-1GI

So yes, the regular one.

I've been trying to get everythign I need to know about the 600 series for like 10 minutes but I simply can't find any official stuff nor anything complete. Help would be very appreciated


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would drop stuff that's not important now like sleeving and less. Get the main components first. Not sure if you are considering the regular 560. If so don't get that one. It's just a 460. You want the ti. As far as ram idk how much more it can drop.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> OH, sorry for that... didn't intend to look like a spoilt brat... Most of the money she'll pay is money I earned by getting good results at an exam (800€ per year for 3 years, 800€ already went to my current pc last year, prebuilt xD, some will go into my christmass and the rest will go into driving lessons and "conduite accompagnée"). I usually get 100€ from my mum and like 30-50€ from my dad (didn't take that into count lol, keep forgetting but it's pretty much the same as if I'd borrowed money...).
> I am gratefull for what I have although I share a room with my two brothers (it's a small room btw... but I feel comfty in it, don't like big rooms anyway, no point in having a lot of useles space). The house is falling appart...
> I don't have money, my mum just does the necessary to get us what we need (and sometimes just what we want) and I earned my own money. I'm getting a summer job which'll pay my new rig.


Honestly you should be looking at 570's. If price is the whole issue (and I understand that for sure) maybe look at some used ones? I sold a pair for $500 USD. They are what will really step your pc up to the next level. Anything less is just getting by. *Don't hold your breath for the 600 series gpu's from NVIDIA. You won't be seeing anything from them in the performance market till about this time next year (maybe a little sooner).* \

Seriously wait on the frills (sleeving, etc.) try to find a reference (that part is very important) GTX570. Any manufacturer will do although I think EVGA and Zotac are best warranty wise.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Honestly you should be looking at 570's. If price is the whole issue (and I understand that for sure) maybe look at some used ones? I sold a pair for $500 USD. They are what will really step your pc up to the next level. Anything less is just getting by. *Don't hold your breath for the 600 series gpu's from NVIDIA. You won't be seeing anything from them in the performance market till about this time next year (maybe a little sooner).* \
> Seriously wait on the frills (sleeving, etc.) try to find a reference (that part is very important) GTX570. Any manufacturer will do although I think EVGA and Zotac are best warranty wise.


Ok, then I'll won't be upgraded to 600s, will probably wait on the 700s if I get a 570.

Noob question: what does a reference GPU stand for







?

I was told it was a really bad idea to buy second hand components because you simply couldn't know what their previous owner did with them...


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok, then I'll won't be upgraded to 600s, will probably wait on the 700s if I get a 570.
> Noob question: what does a reference GPU stand for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I was told it was a really bad idea to buy second hand components because you simply couldn't know what their previous owner did with them...


Reference GPU refers the the design of if the PCB. So it basically means its the standard GPU layout. Those are the ones that most all waterblocks are designed for. A non reference design for example would me the MSI Lightning Extreme GPUs. Basically (usually) if the GPU doesn't have the reference fan design it's probably a non reference PCB and won't have a full block designed for it.

Well it is a gamble, however if you buy one of the brands I recommended and the seller has agreed to provide support for RMA, then you cant go wrong. If it breaks or doesn't work right, just RMA it for a brand new one.


----------



## domoaligato

most companies actually will give you a refurbished unit in replacement. I hate when I buy a new product and it is DOA and then they offer to replace my new product with a refurb.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Reference GPU refers the the design of if the PCB. So it basically means its the standard GPU layout. Those are the ones that most all waterblocks are designed for. A non reference design for example would me the MSI Lightning Extreme GPUs. Basically (usually) if the GPU doesn't have the reference fan design it's probably a non reference PCB and won't have a full block designed for it.
> Well it is a gamble, however if you buy one of the brands I recommended and the seller has agreed to provide support for RMA, then you cant go wrong. If it breaks or doesn't work right, just RMA it for a brand new one.


Thanks for the explanation







.

Well... turns out I couldn't find anything below 290€...


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> most companies actually will give you a refurbished unit in replacement. I hate when I buy a new product and it is DOA and then they offer to replace my new product with a refurb.


Not EVGA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Well... turns out I couldn't find anything below 290€...


Well that sucks.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Not EVGA.
> Well that sucks.


Might end up just going for a 560ti (can get some unused for 180€).

How better is the 570 and how worse is the 560







?


----------



## AlphaWolf

Photo0229.jpg 298k .jpg file

I has phantom!
So whenever the OP updates the list he can add me as a proud owner of a white phantom







Hooah!


----------



## Maxxron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaWolf*
> 
> Photo0229.jpg 298k .jpg file
> 
> I has phantom!
> So whenever the OP updates the list he can add me as a proud owner of a white phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooah!


I don't think it's been updated in a while. I'm still not on there.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Not EVGA.
> Well that sucks.


how about this one ?

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Carte-Graphique/Carte-Graphique-nVidia/PNY/4856501-Carte-graphique-PNY-GMGTX56N2H1GZPB-GeForce-GTX-560-Ti-1024-Mo-PCI-Express.htm

Will the EK-FC560 GTX V2 work with it ?


----------



## num1son

That looks pretty good.

The 570 is far better than the 560ti. But this game is all about what you can afford at the time. You won't regret the 560ti either. Still good cards.


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> One last question. For water cooling I just need to buy the radiator and it should be fine, or do I need to buy tubes and anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly it sounds like you may just want to go with the H100. If not you need to really start researching what water cooling is. Because at this point it seems like your not really sure. Not being a jerk just giving you a heads up. The rasa kit is the most basic full watercooling setup. It will consist of
> Cpu water block (this takes the place of your hyper 212
> Radiator
> Pump
> Reservoir
> Tubing
> 
> The rasa kit has the pump and res combined so that makes it easier to set up. Have a look at Num1son's guide to get an idea what you are getting into.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide
> 
> The h100 is just plug and play, its a cpu block connected to the radiator. Its one piece. You don't have to fill the water or any of that. Are you doing a lot of overclocking? Just curios what your looking to gain from watercooling, you may be fine with your current setup.
Click to expand...

I want to be able to run games on High settings. I really am very unfamiliar with water cooling,but everyone is recommending it to me.


----------



## illusive snpr

I figured I should probably throw my Phantom out on here









Sorry for the clarity, pics were taken on my Evo 3D.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would drop stuff that's not important now like sleeving and less. Get the main components first. Not sure if you are considering the regular 560. If so don't get that one. It's just a 460. You want the ti. As far as ram idk how much more it can drop.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> In the siggy: GIGABYTE GV-N56GOC-1GI
> 
> So yes, the regular one.
> 
> I've been trying to get everythign I need to know about the 600 series for like 10 minutes but I simply can't find any official stuff nor anything complete. Help would be very appreciated
Click to expand...

Imo the 560ti is a very nice card. I had one, also had two running in sli for a while. That pny is a good choice if you plan to watercool. (its a reference card) And yes the EK-FC560 GTX V2 will fit on it.

The 560ti can overclock very well. Which will put it about equal to a 570, just with a little less ram. You don't seem to be a huge gamer so I would say this is a good choice. You can later on add another if you like in sli.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Imo the 560ti is a very nice card. I had one, also had two running in sli for a while. That pny is a good choice if you plan to watercool. (its a reference card) And yes the EK-FC560 GTX V2 will fit on it.
> The 560ti can overclock very well. Which will put it about equal to a 570, just with a little less ram. You don't seem to be a huge gamer so I would say this is a good choice. You can later on add another if you like in sli.


I used to play ALL the time, only live for that, waste all my money on f2ps and within 4hours without gaming I'd feem knots in my stommach and get angry/ frustrated. Got back to beig normal in july lol. Real life is way better but you can't realize that when you're like was, you think youdon't need people, that you've got online buddies and all.

I really only played F2ps though (after guild wars), 300€ on FLYFF (gay game, really, no game actually has a point when you think of it but that one... was ALL about monster basjing), 700€ on CrossFire (z8games version, the staff were sick people, had 4600 legit non spammed and long forum posts). Recently a european.company released a european version of CrossFire and I'm not stupid, I can see it when people treat you right, make good choice and all and within a month of testing I decised to stay (still have to sell.my z8games account). I really don't play video games much anymore and don't feel the nees to. If I ever do it's with a real life friend (most of the time on theur Xboxes). I also have L4D2, black ops, killing floor, css (thqt game really sucks) and a couple of others I can't remember now.
The reason I prefer F2P games is because they evolve unlike CODs and BFs who rarelt get new maps and weapons and when they do, it's not much and you have to pay for them.

So yes, we could say I'm not much of a gamer anymore but I can still kick ass with my gay gts 240







.
I don't need power to play that CrossFire game btw... poor graphics tbh. I just figured making my own rig, learning all about overclocking and watercooling would be a good idea, a lot of fun and could fill my free time (my dad lives 3hours away from me and I have to spend 12weekends a year, most of the holidays and more there. Pretty bored since it's the country side and my friends obviously aren't there with me).

Well I'll ordered that card before this weekend then. Thanks for the advice.

Does anybody have a photp of a stock phantom, with and without the 2meter sleeved blue L.E.D kit please ? For only 17°€ I figured it was a fair deal knowing I wouldn't get the watercooling, new fans or anything in a whilr and the pictures they show us are simply lies (there's no way a single 200mm LED fan would light the case like that).

Gotta run have fun guys.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illusive snpr*
> 
> I figured I should probably throw my Phantom out on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the clarity, pics were taken on my Evo 3D.
> :snip:


Looks good, I'm diggin' the black with green glow









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I highly recommend to anyone who has an H (series) or Antec watercooler to really look into one of the Rasa kits... i made the upgrade, and it was only about $30 more than a good pre built kit, and made a world of difference. Then, you can build from there. Since I built mine, I have added a second radiator, different pump and GPU blocks... thats the best part of watercooling... you can always find something to tinker with.
> Lightsout/Num1son, where can i get that top jig for the 360 rad? I want to change the way mine mounts because of the factory ridges in the 200mm mounting holes for the fans, doesnt let me rad sit flush, and cant do push pull because of it.


PM replied...................................Finally









Working all the time, sucks. I seem to miss about 15 pages of posts before I get back in here lol.


----------



## AMC

Finally got the 2700K. Finally a great chip. 5.0ghz at 1.39V as opposed to my previous 2600K which needed 1.5V.


----------



## OverClocker55

nice lucky


----------



## Allen86

I'm kinda dissapointed that the Phantom only has 2 front USB ports and the 410 has 4. Makes no sense to me.

Because I don't have a USB 3.0 board, I'm stuck with just one front USB port. Where as the 410 atleast has 2 for each...


----------



## GREG MISO

Can i join i just built my phantom 410?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> I'm kinda dissapointed that the Phantom only has 2 front USB ports and the 410 has 4. Makes no sense to me.
> Because I don't have a USB 3.0 board, I'm stuck with just one front USB port. Where as the 410 atleast has 2 for each...


The 410 has only just hit the market......you can get drive bay hubs with zillions of usb ports on....


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> The 410 has only just hit the market......you can get drive bay hubs with zillions of usb ports on....


yes, but then you gotta leave the front door open. I mean, they revised the phantom and added 3.0 support, so why not just have added more usb ports in general to go with the obvious decision choice they made for the 410. Just sayin'


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> yes, but then you gotta leave the front door open. I mean, they revised the phantom and added 3.0 support, so why not just have added more usb ports in general to go with the obvious decision choice they made for the 410. Just sayin'


mostly because if lets say i bought the board today and tomorrow they add 4 more USB ports i would feel cheated as in making the new one have 4 USB ports I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## blong48

phantom just went haywire! the fan got caught on the dust filter and the blade snapped off! good thing NZXT is sending me a new side panel! the fan was getting caught on the filter and I called about it. Now that the blade is off it sounds like an engine idling, and when you turn if on high like an engine reving.... side panel should be here tomorrow


----------



## Galth

Well 100 pages down and 618 to go lol. There was a lot of good advice back there except i haven seen anything on the corsair H100 yet but im sure it will come up eventually, and yes i broke down and bought a phantom last week. I havent put it together yet because i am the type of person who has issues deciding on what to buy I have to look at it and sleep on it and look some more and eventually decide on it but sometimes i want to kick myself in the arse for being that way but what can you do... I takes Meh time! lol Anyway what I have so far is obviously the case its black, an I7 2600k, and to cool it a corsair H100, an AsRock Z68 Extreme7 gen3, a Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce Gtx 560TI, 8gb(2x4gb) corsair vengeance,1 SSD 128gb and 2x2tb hds, __________ (Insert Psu here lol havent decided yet any suggestions over clocking and sli will be comming soon) and some other odds and ends i havent gotten yet... Like i said I takes meh time lol. As you can see I am new to overclock.net and all the help/advice i can get always appreciated and probably be blowing this place up with questions once i get started. Its not my first build but will be my first rig for overclocking and running sli, I will also be using the ssd for my primary drive and redirecting the users folders and anything else that will eat up my precious ssd space i want to keep it reasonably predictable and as for the 2 HDs i will be striping them and eventually end up with two more so i can mirror them too.


----------



## craney

Anyone know of any good little tips to cover up the bottom conpartment so i can hide my PSU wires? I have removed the smaller HD tray to allow a little more room.

Also has anyone used one of NZXT's PSU's before? Just curious to know what they are like as im really liking the look of the white one to match my case. I have an Antec true blue 750w at the mo and its served me very well indeed but i have an upgrade itch


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Anyone know of any good little tips to cover up the bottom conpartment so i can hide my PSU wires? I have removed the smaller HD tray to allow a little more room.


I used carbon vinyl sheeting works a treat did all the walls in it too, to cover all the holes...



Then I realised I no longer liked my H50 mod so yesterday stuck a Rasa 240 in and made a door to fill the gap at back of hdd cage as I didn't like that either, and covered that with carbon vinyl, like this stuff so much I may do the car with it!











You can just put some stiff white plastic behind as I did first, ssd mounted up there looks quite neat


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> I'm kinda dissapointed that the Phantom only has 2 front USB ports and the 410 has 4. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Because I don't have a USB 3.0 board, I'm stuck with just one front USB port. Where as the 410 atleast has 2 for each...


MOst people don't want a bunch of wires hanging out of the top of their case anyways. I only use those for quick these like transferring to my phone.

Get a hub on your desk its better.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> MOst people don't want a bunch of wires hanging out of the top of their case anyways. I only use those for quick these like transferring to my phone.
> Get a hub on your desk its better.


I can only advise the Roccat Apuri.


----------



## mybadomen

i7-2700k Phantom #2 Build Log This should be good but take a while anyway heres the build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-modded-phantom-2-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good

Hope you guys enjoy it or find something useful in the build log.Also suggestions welcome as im building (good or bad)

A peek for now:


----------



## Macke93

Got my Phantom a few days ago, very happy boy!


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> MOst people don't want a bunch of wires hanging out of the top of their case anyways. I only use those for quick these like transferring to my phone.
> Get a hub on your desk its better.


I would if I knew of a good cheap one that isn't going to randomly start frying anything I plug into it.


----------



## Galth

Ok posted a couple days ago and was wondering what type of psu I should buy I can't decide lol anyway any suggestions on that and about the corsair h100 would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> Well 100 pages down and 618 to go lol. There was a lot of good advice back there except i haven seen anything on the corsair H100 yet but im sure it will come up eventually, and yes i broke down and bought a phantom last week. I havent put it together yet because i am the type of person who has issues deciding on what to buy I have to look at it and sleep on it and look some more and eventually decide on it but sometimes i want to kick myself in the arse for being that way but what can you do... I takes Meh time! lol Anyway what I have so far is obviously the case its black, an I7 2600k, and to cool it a corsair H100, an AsRock Z68 Extreme7 gen3, a Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce Gtx 560TI, 8gb(2x4gb) corsair vengeance,1 SSD 128gb and 2x2tb hds, __________ (Insert Psu here lol havent decided yet any suggestions over clocking and sli will be comming soon) and some other odds and ends i havent gotten yet... Like i said I takes meh time lol. As you can see I am new to overclock.net and all the help/advice i can get always appreciated and probably be blowing this place up with questions once i get started. Its not my first build but will be my first rig for overclocking and running sli, I will also be using the ssd for my primary drive and redirecting the users folders and anything else that will eat up my precious ssd space i want to keep it reasonably predictable and as for the 2 HDs i will be striping them and eventually end up with two more so i can mirror them too.


for what you have there you could go with this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088

Seasonic gets pretty good reviews


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> MOst people don't want a bunch of wires hanging out of the top of their case anyways. I only use those for quick these like transferring to my phone.
> Get a hub on your desk its better.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if I knew of a good cheap one that isn't going to randomly start frying anything I plug into it.
Click to expand...

I've been happy with this one for about 2 months.
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-Plus-Port-F5U307-WHT/dp/B000NAXC6Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324139449&sr=8-2


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> Ok posted a couple days ago and was wondering what type of psu I should buy I can't decide lol anyway any suggestions on that and about the corsair h100 would be greatly appreciated..


How much wattage do you need? Or if you don't know this what are your specs? The Corsair h100 will fit using the rad adapter that came with your phantom. The rad mounts to the top of the case, and from what I understand you can still use the 2 top fans and 200mm side fan.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Anyone know of any good little tips to cover up the bottom conpartment so i can hide my PSU wires? I have removed the smaller HD tray to allow a little more room.
> 
> 
> 
> I used carbon vinyl sheeting works a treat did all the walls in it too, to cover all the holes...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I realised I no longer liked my H50 mod so yesterday stuck a Rasa 240 in and made a door to fill the gap at back of hdd cage as I didn't like that either, and covered that with carbon vinyl, like this stuff so much I may do the car with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just put some stiff white plastic behind as I did first, ssd mounted up there looks quite neat
Click to expand...

Hey for your cathodes, do you have any inverters? I want to get mine sound activated, but I don't know how many inverters and sound modules I need? I'm gonna get 2 x 15" sound reactive ones, a 12" UV one, and then a buncha little 4" ones and I wanna make those sound reactive as well

How do I go about doing this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> MOst people don't want a bunch of wires hanging out of the top of their case anyways. I only use those for quick these like transferring to my phone.
> Get a hub on your desk its better.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only advise the Roccat Apuri.
Click to expand...

The Roccat Apuri looks ridiculously sexy, are there any issues with it..?


----------



## craney

Hi reaper

Thats a cool looking case you have, just wondered how easy it was o remove the big HD drive bay? I like the extra room it gives but i guess it may be a pain installing a HD somewhere? Also the fan mounted in the bottom not the image with the water cooled setup but the other one, is that just screwed onto the bottom of the case with a dust filter on it? looks good

thanks again


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> The Roccat Apuri looks ridiculously sexy, are there any issues with it..?


Well... I have to really force to plug something into any of it's usb ports and pull hard to take anything out... I just always thought it was my model.

Never really bothered looking it up (and probably won't do it now as I'm starved and my internet is being a *****).


----------



## Pikoy

hey long time no post !!! decided i am gonna drown those 480's with water







time to give hurt to my wallet hahaha


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> hey long time no post !!! decided i am gonna drown those 480's with water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to give hurt to my wallet hahaha


You should probably be able to find a decent deal on some 480 water blocks. Look around blocks for older cards can normally be had for a deal since they are hard to sell.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You should probably be able to find a decent deal on some 480 water blocks. Look around blocks for older cards can normally be had for a deal since they are hard to sell.


its not the price of the blocks that are a pain its the customs here in the Philippines too expensive hahaha


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You should probably be able to find a decent deal on some 480 water blocks. Look around blocks for older cards can normally be had for a deal since they are hard to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> its not the price of the blocks that are a pain its the customs here in the Philippines too expensive hahaha
Click to expand...

Ah I see that sucks.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Got my Phantom a few days ago, very happy boy!


Niiice







!!


----------



## mybadomen

If this is a double post sorry guys but i lost the other one i just finished typing.

I really need some help deciding on a reservoir for my New Phantom Build.All the same cooling as my sig rig i still have i just want to add a res inside.

It is going in the area where the temporary hdd cage is now holding my SSD's,but there will be a 240 down bottom with 4 fans in push pull and a rs 360 ontop.So im kinda afraid the 10.9 inch one from bitspower wont fit with fittings.But im not sure thats why i am asking you guys.I found a 7 1/2" long one i really like and that would fit perfect by Danger Den or Bitspower makes a 6.8" one also but that might be a littlw small looking in there?

Heres my new Phantom sitting now(Just together for measuring etc and to make sure everything is work before voiding warranties:
See the big empty space above the temporary Hdd cage. Thats where its going and the 240 with 4 fans will be in place of the cage.


Heres the Danger Den 7.5 inch Res that i think i might like best(but need some opinions to help me decide):


And heres the Bitspower that comes in 10.9" and 6.8"


What one do you guys like best and anyone know if the 10.9" one will fit between the 2 rads?

also i didnt see any 45 degree chrome bitspower compression fittings. On Performance Pc Store and i would like to order from the same place to avoid paying twice the shipping.Does Bitspower even make 45degree compressions 1/2ID X 3/4OD? Also i didnt see a size for thread size on the danger den res that i really like.

Please let me know your guys opinions.Your opinions help me make alot of choices in my builds and i highly respect that.

Thanks guys


----------



## lightsout

What pump res do you have now? Are you getting a new pump?


----------



## mybadomen

no same Pump res combo just adding the res like this:



And heres a better idea of the cooling setup but the bottom Rad now has 2 more fans so its raised higher:



Sorta Like a Waterfall effect water dropping down.


----------



## lightsout

So your going to have a res feeding into a pump/res combo??









I believe the res needs be before the pump right?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So your going to have a res feeding into a pump/res combo??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the res needs be before the pump right?


I already have a res Pump setup this will be added just or more liquid and for looks sorta like the waterfall reservoir idea.Same idea as this:



I really like my XSPC res/pump combo. it did great with an i5 @ 5 ghz and 2 crossfired 6970's 1000/1500 ,A Ram Block,360 Rad and 240 Rad. And i love the looks of it in front.So i really dont want to get rid of it.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So your going to have a res feeding into a pump/res combo??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the res needs be before the pump right?


Good point though yes this is another worry of mine is how to actually hook it in the loop and benefit from it. Not sure if both need to be bottom fed or if i can do it like the picture i showed.So thank you for raising the question.Anymore comments?Tons of Phantom owners here.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I already have a res Pump setup this will be added just or more liquid and for looks sorta like the waterfall reservoir idea.Same idea as this:
> 
> I really like my XSPC res/pump combo. it did great with an i5 @ 5 ghz and 2 crossfired 6970's 1000/1500 ,A Ram Block,360 Rad and 240 Rad. And i love the looks of it in front.So i really dont want to get rid of it.


...And with a res that floats in mid air like that no worries about mounting it


----------



## mybadomen

Ok im ordering the danger den one i was hoping for some input so i dont make a mistake and have to pay shipping a ton of times back and forth.Not sure what fittings to get without knowing if both lines need to run into the bottom or if i can run one on top and one on bottom .flow going down obviously.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Ok im ordering the danger den one i was hoping for some input so i dont make a mistake and have to pay shipping a ton of times back and forth.Not sure what fittings to get without knowing if both lines need to run into the bottom or if i can run one on top and one on bottom .flow going down obviously.


Doesn't the xspc res/pump intake water from inside the pump? So I guess you would want to intake from the top of the res? Idk I don't have it anymore, you should go ask some questions in the rasa thread. What your doing is not a common setup, I personally would get a new pump along with it or leave it alone. This may hurt your flow no?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Ok im ordering the danger den one i was hoping for some input so i dont make a mistake and have to pay shipping a ton of times back and forth.Not sure what fittings to get without knowing if both lines need to run into the bottom or if i can run one on top and one on bottom .flow going down obviously.


Ok here are my 2 cents if I'm not too late.

1)I would ditch that rasa kit pump if you really like your components. Too much risk of failure IMO.
2)I really think that having two res' like that it will mess up the flow of you loop. Not for sure, but seems like it to me. Also you may wind up with air in the res you can't get out.
3)And finally I don't think there will be room to have a 150ml (the bitspower one you were talking about I believe). I didn't have room for a 150 ml feeding an inverted 655 which isn't that big.

Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Varrkarus

Is it possible to SLI a 3-slot card with a 2-slot card in this case?


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Ok im ordering the danger den one i was hoping for some input so i dont make a mistake and have to pay shipping a ton of times back and forth.Not sure what fittings to get without knowing if both lines need to run into the bottom or if i can run one on top and one on bottom .flow going down obviously.


omen, look what i found.
Totally forgot i bought this at the start of this year, they've just been sitting in a box new, unopened.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ok here are my 2 cents if I'm not too late.
> 1)I would ditch that rasa kit pump if you really like your components. Too much risk of failure IMO.
> 2)I really think that having two res' like that it will mess up the flow of you loop. Not for sure, but seems like it to me. Also you may wind up with air in the res you can't get out.
> 3)And finally I don't think there will be room to have a 150ml (the bitspower one you were talking about I believe). I didn't have room for a 150 ml feeding an inverted 655 which isn't that big.
> Good luck with what ever you decide.


hmm its the Bitspower 250 inline Res i decided on. im looking at and it says 270mm long. Converted that to inches is 10.6 inches, it looks like i have over a foot with both rads in roughly 13 inches or so. The 150 is only 6 inches long or am i reading something wrong Please let me know before i make that mistake.Can you show me wich one you actually got and tell me the real length of it.Wondering if the website is wrong.Here is the 250 sitting on K3nny's Motherboard and its not that big.


Please get back to me mate if your still online.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> omen, look what i found.
> Totally forgot i bought this at the start of this year, they've just been sitting in a box new, unopened.


I wish but thats the wrong set







se the A in the part # that says they are 1.65v. I need the sme ones but 1.5v those will in a sandy but you have to lower the voltage and run them either 1600 or possibly 1866.They are awesome sticks so im sure they would run the 2133 but voltage that high probally would need roughly 1.7 to run those at 2133 .it would kill the cpu.Them are the only ones i can find are the A's.They rock in 1.65 boards.I imagine with stock Cpu clocks they should run about between 1.5 and 1.6 volts @ 2133 but i doubt at 5 ghz or anything crazy.But yes you made me DROOOL for a second there!Can you keep digging and find a 1.5 set









See the Stupid "B" i could strangle Corsair for that!


----------



## mybadomen

You know whats hard is coming up with a new window design thats original.Theres so many different ones now.And yes Numer1son yours is my Favorite window.Thats some damn nice work and i made many windows and know how hard it is.Very impressive.Oh about my pump dying im not worried my Motherboard will just shut down. a leak is what would kill me!


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know if they still replace fans? My side 200mm fan broke 3 blades :/


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> Is it possible to SLI a 3-slot card with a 2-slot card in this case?


Looking in my case now and i dont think so.Theres 7 slots in back thats if you mean 2 x 3 slot cards and 1x 2 slot card if its just a 3 slot and a 2 slot it might be possible


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> hmm its the Bitspower 250 inline Res i decided on. im looking at and it says 270mm long. Converted that to inches is 10.6 inches, it looks like i have over a foot with both rads in roughly 13 inches or so. The 150 is only 6 inches long or am i reading something wrong Please let me know before i make that mistake.Can you show me wich one you actually got and tell me the real length of it.Wondering if the website is wrong.Here is the 250 sitting on K3nny's Motherboard and its not that big.
> 
> Please get back to me mate if your still online.


Sorry I haven't been stalking this thread very hard core lately. I got this one:
Bitspower 150 ml

With the RX rad in the bottom with one fan I didn't have enough room in order to fill the res to put it in the tall way with the 655 and connection beneath it.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Sorry I haven't been stalking this thread very hard core lately. I got this one:
> Bitspower 150 ml
> With the RX rad in the bottom with one fan I didn't have enough room in order to fill the res to put it in the tall way with the 655 and connection beneath it.


Oh so you had a pump under it also? That tube says its only less then 7" long .Are there any pictures of that one in your case Posted somewhere here.The 250 is the larger one and its under 12" and i will only have fittings on it 45 degree angles probably needed.12" seems like it should fit because my motherboard is 12 inches but its going to be really close.I need to find like a 9 or 10" tube.I cant believe its taking me 3 days to order just a Tube.LOL and i have to still pop all the rivets ,repaint everything. Re sleeve Everything and xmas is here.But its on my desk running and i hate tearing it down for a couple weaks and going back to a laptop.
Back to the subject sorry .You are talking about with a pump hooked to it right? and does 6.8 inches tube length seem about right for what yours was?Sorry so many questions just want to order a Res and get it over with.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Oh so you had a pump under it also? That tube says its only less then 7" long .Are there any pictures of that one in your case Posted somewhere here.The 250 is the larger one and its under 12" and i will only have fittings on it 45 degree angles probably needed.12" seems like it should fit because my motherboard is 12 inches but its going to be really close.I need to find like a 9 or 10" tube.I cant believe its taking me 3 days to order just a Tube.LOL and i have to still pop all the rivets ,repaint everything. Re sleeve Everything and xmas is here.But its on my desk running and i hate tearing it down for a couple weaks and going back to a laptop.
> Back to the subject sorry .You are talking about with a pump hooked to it right? and does 6.8 inches tube length seem about right for what yours was?Sorry so many questions just want to order a Res and get it over with.


Yeah seems like that dimension is correct. It's just once you get the fittings on it really lengthens it quite a bit.


----------



## AsianOnRoute69

Hi guys, just had a quick question, I will be getting this case tomorrow and wanted to know if I would still be able to install a 200mm side fan while my Corsair H50 radiator is installed to the rear exhaust fan. If not, what other option do I have in installing the radiator so that I have the 200mm side fan installed as well?

EDIT: nvm found my answer on the first page of the thread, sorry.


----------



## mybadomen

I guess i could Just not do the push pull down bottom and add some more powerful fans if needed. but one of the reasons for the extra Res is extra fluid.My pc never hits over 67 right now with prime.I guess ill just order the 250 and pray.My bottom rad is a slimeline rad .thinner then yours is.but still works well because its wide fins or some crap.Lol i dont remember but something like that.I have liquid cooled all kinds of strange things so i imagine i will figure it out when the parts get here.I might also have a bunch of NZXT fans for sale soon do to a color change and also i have 2 of the 200's still.I do know i am staying with white lighting i really like it because i have built so many Blue,and red Pc's i cant do it anymore.I like colored computers i just like to build something different this time.Its either gonna be a hit or a flop.People are going to love it or totally hate it.Who knows just keep watching.Whenever i get all the cooling done and all the wholes i need cut drilled etc. i can finally pop rivets and paint.I am going to be painting using Automotive Paint through a nice HVLP gun but the wifey bought me a really high end spray gun set for xmas that will spray nicer then the gubs i have now so i wont be painting till after xmas.Omg i feel like i just wrote a book.

Good Night Fellow Phantom Owners! and happy Holidays!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsianOnRoute69*
> 
> Hi guys, just had a quick question, I will be getting this case tomorrow and wanted to know if I would still be able to install a 200mm side fan while my Corsair H50 radiator is installed to the rear exhaust fan. If not, what other option do I have in installing the radiator so that I have the 200mm side fan installed as well?
> EDIT: nvm found my answer on the first page of the thread, sorry.


sorry i was trying to respond but was in the middle of typing.


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks good


----------



## Macke93

How much can i buy a complete watercooling kit for? It hasn't have to be extremely good, just so it works and cools better than my fans


----------



## DanielMysterio

@mybadomen

I have a 250mm Reservoir in myx Rig now. It isn't actually "very" long.
The only problem is that my pump is pretty high and my problem was the tubing was bending to much.

Here is a Picture.
Feel free to ask mor question about it.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> How much can i buy a complete watercooling kit for? It hasn't have to be extremely good, just so it works and cools better than my fans


Depends where you live.
You can get a Rasa RS240 Kit.


----------



## FinalRequiem

Add me to the list. Love the Phantom.. And pretty stoked I found an active group on Phantoms.
Plan on doing some modding and doing a custom water loop.


----------



## Macke93

Sweden, but I can order worldvide


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> Ok posted a couple days ago and was wondering what type of psu I should buy I can't decide lol anyway any suggestions on that and about the corsair h100 would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> 
> 
> How much wattage do you need? Or if you don't know this what are your specs? The Corsair h100 will fit using the rad adapter that came with your phantom. The rad mounts to the top of the case, and from what I understand you can still use the 2 top fans and 200mm side fan.
Click to expand...

Ok, explain this to me. You can mount a Corsair H100 in a Phantom without removing any of the fans, where does it go exactly?


----------



## moonmanas

Under the top 200mm fan/s on the brackets provided with the case....


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Under the top 200mm fan/s on the brackets provided with the case....


Wont that block the airflow? Also, are these brackets already attached in the case or do I need to add them?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Wont that block the airflow? Also, are these brackets already attached in the case or do I need to add them?


Nope the fans push air up through the rad and the 200mm fan/s suck and push out. The brackets as I said come with the case...only problem could be if you got a biggish ram cooler that may get in the way


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Ok, explain this to me. You can mount a Corsair H100 in a Phantom without removing any of the fans, where does it go exactly?


The radiator goes on the top of the case like shown here:

http://i.imgur.com/vdlOu.jpg

The Phantom comes with an adapter used specifically for mounting 240 rads to the top of the case.


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Wont that block the airflow? Also, are these brackets already attached in the case or do I need to add them?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope the fans push air up through the rad and the 200mm fan/s suck and push out. The brackets as I said come with the case...only problem could be if you got a biggish ram cooler that may get in the way
Click to expand...

I dont think I have a RAM cooler. Just bought regular RAM, does it come built in?

I need to find this mount. I am sure I still have it as I threw nothing out. Can you order a new mount?

Also is the H100 the only radiator I can mount at the top or will other ones work too?


----------



## OverClocker55

So I didnt get the phantom(( BUT ended up getting 500R White for $69.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## num1son

Little mayhems dye update:









More pics in log.


----------



## daKINE792

LAME.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So I didnt get the phantom(( BUT ended up getting 500R White for $69.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AsianOnRoute69

Just did a case swap from my previous antec 902 to a white nzxt phantom, and I am completely loving this case. Going from midtower to full tower is very advantageous in terms of space within the case. I did have to however, mount my h50 cpu cooler on the top of the case with the provided brackets because it would not fit properly on the rear exhaust fan with the 200mm side fan I wanted as well. Also ran into the issue of not having a proper mount for my card reader on the front fascia of the case but I did a little bit of modifying and used the conversion brackets from the antec 902 and installed it perfectly flush within this case. I will post pics tomorrow of my rig, overall thoroughly happy with this case.


----------



## OverClocker55

@daKINE792 ok rich kid! i dont have enough money for the phantom. had enough for a case thats normally 130 so y not get it for 70 if i did? RICH KID!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> @daKINE792 ok rich kid! i dont have enough money for the phantom. had enough for a case thats normally 130 so y not get it for 70 if i did? RICH KID!


Ignore him. You got a sweet case. My next case will probably be a Corsair. If its not a case labs.


----------



## airnews39

I would be all over a Case Labs M8 if it didn't cost so much to ship to South Africa. (Literally would have cost double)

Just installed my XSPC Razor 580 block and a EX120 rad into my phantom! Loving the temps!!!
I'll post some pictures soon!


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I dont think I have a RAM cooler. Just bought regular RAM, does it come built in?
> I need to find this mount. I am sure I still have it as I threw nothing out. Can you order a new mount?
> Also is the H100 the only radiator I can mount at the top or will other ones work too?


Sorry to bump this, but I am about to make a purchase and had a few quick questions.

Can the Rasa also mount at the top, or only the H100?

What are RAM Coolers?

The brackets mentioned for the top mount; do I need to attach them or are they built into the case?

As soon as I get these answered im going to order a radiator, a 200mm side fan, and the front fan, plus a blue ray drive.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Are you talking about a 240mm Rad or a 360 Rad?

If a 240mm you need to buy the Rasa Kit RS240 Kit and not the RX 240 Kit. You can easily mount it with the brackets that are included with the case. They are not built in to the Case, but are in the white box inside.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Sorry to bump this, but I am about to make a purchase and had a few quick questions.
> Can the Rasa also mount at the top, or only the H100?
> What are RAM Coolers?
> The brackets mentioned for the top mount; do I need to attach them or are they built into the case?
> As soon as I get these answered im going to order a radiator, a 200mm side fan, and the front fan, plus a blue ray drive.


The rs XSPX rads fit in the top, but not the RX.

Depends on what exactly your asking about. There are ram heat sinks for water cooling. There are the fin looking things on ram as well which are called heat spreaders. Also there are fans systems that mount over the top of the ram and blow air into them. The last is probably the one you are asking about. Here is an example:
ram Cooler
Whether you need one is a matter of what kind of setup you are running and if you plan to overclock the crap out of your ram. Same as CPU though mostly. If you wont be going for extreme overclocks then it's not necessary.
The brackets come with the case but they are not the only way to mount a rad in the top of this case:
Give this a once over.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ignore him. You got a sweet case. My next case will probably be a Corsair. If its not a case labs.


Thanks cant wait to get my new camera for christmas and take some killer picsPP


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Are you talking about a 240mm Rad or a 360 Rad?
> 
> If a 240mm you need to buy the Rasa Kit RS240 Kit and not the RX 240 Kit. You can easily mount it with the brackets that are included with the case. They are not built in to the Case, but are in the white box inside.


Will a 360mm fit at the top along with the fans?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Are you talking about a 240mm Rad or a 360 Rad?
> 
> If a 240mm you need to buy the Rasa Kit RS240 Kit and not the RX 240 Kit. You can easily mount it with the brackets that are included with the case. They are not built in to the Case, but are in the white box inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Will a 360mm fit at the top along with the fans?
Click to expand...

The RS 360 does. Did you read that guide I linked? I will show you how your fan set up will likely be. 5 fans max without major modding in this case.


----------



## jdmathew

Finally got my rig almost finished, after an entire year of patience LOL. What do you guys think? Also, HD7950 on water or GTX 580 on water ? (both will be eventually SLI'd)


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> The RS 360 does. Did you read that guide I linked? I will show you how your fan set up will likely be. 5 fans max without major modding in this case.


Yes, I remember the guide. I believe I had to remove the top 2 fans to mount the 360mm, so im guessing I can keep the fans with a 240,, radiator.

What do you all think is better? A 240mm radiator with 2 200mm top fans or a 360mm radiator without the fans?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Yes, I remember the guide. I believe I had to remove the top 2 fans to mount the 360mm, so im guessing I can keep the fans with a 240,, radiator.
> What do you all think is better? A 240mm radiator with 2 200mm top fans or a 360mm radiator without the fans?


I would not try to use the 200 mm fans on an actual rad. I know a lot of people are doing it with the closed loop setups, but those fans will not provide the kind of static pressure (the ability of the fan to push or pull air with force) you want with rads. With a 360 you just don't have a 6th fan on the end because of the button panel.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew*
> 
> Finally got my rig almost finished, after an entire year of patience LOL. What do you guys think? Also, HD7950 on water or GTX 580 on water ? (both will be eventually SLI'd)


Looks really good. I do have a few critiques though. I don't really like that black cover tubing. I would extend those wires if you have to and run them behind the mobo. Second seems like maybe you could shorten some of your tubing. The shorter you tubing is the less distance the water has to travel and the better your loop will cool.

Other than that keep up the good work!









srry for the double post.

Edit: I'm sure the new AMD card will be faster.


----------



## jdmathew

Thanks for the input. I'll probably ditch the black tubing like you said. Cheap stuff and the cables can be extended behind like you said.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'll probably ditch the black tubing like you said. Cheap stuff and the cables can be extended behind like you said.












I really like your window too. Max cooling with max amount of viewing space. Great idea!


----------



## lobogato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I would not try to use the 200 mm fans on an actual rad. I know a lot of people are doing it with the closed loop setups, but those fans will not provide the kind of static pressure (the ability of the fan to push or pull air with force) you want with rads. With a 360 you just don't have a 6th fan on the end because of the button panel.


I see what you are saying; the tops fans are useless. What is the 6th fan you are talking about; the 120mm rear fan? Also how did you mount those fans ontop of the unit? The setup I was going to go for was mount a rad below 2 200mm top fans, but it appears on your setup you mounted them at the top. So you are saying either way it wont make a difference? In that case I can save money by using one of the top fans as a side fan.

So many decisions to make.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> I see what you are saying; the tops fans are useless. What is the 6th fan you are talking about; the 120mm rear fan? Also how did you mount those fans ontop of the unit? The setup I was going to go for was mount a rad below 2 200mm top fans, but it appears on your setup you mounted them at the top. So you are saying either way it wont make a difference? In that case I can save money by using one of the top fans as a side fan.
> So many decisions to make.


The 6th fan would go where that empty spot on the end of the rad is in the picture. You sandwich the middle piece from the 200mm fan mounts between the center fan and the rad. I believe I mentioned it in that guide. If not than take a look at my build log for details. No I was saying that if you try to use that top 200mm fans on your rad that it wont work as well as using 120mm fans spec'd for rads. So definitely try it the way I described. And then yes you can use one of your 200mm fans on the side. Also if you don't like the idea of the rad sandwich PM member *Kaged* about a rad mount.


----------



## Birdyz

Hey guys are the 1 meter sleeved led kit long enough to fit the entire case?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> Hey guys are the 1 meter sleeved led kit long enough to fit the entire case?


I would say uhm its better if you have alot of extra than lacking in the middle of you build


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobogato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I would not try to use the 200 mm fans on an actual rad. I know a lot of people are doing it with the closed loop setups, but those fans will not provide the kind of static pressure (the ability of the fan to push or pull air with force) you want with rads. With a 360 you just don't have a 6th fan on the end because of the button panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying; the tops fans are useless. What is the 6th fan you are talking about; the 120mm rear fan? Also how did you mount those fans ontop of the unit? The setup I was going to go for was mount a rad below 2 200mm top fans, but it appears on your setup you mounted them at the top. So you are saying either way it wont make a difference? In that case I can save money by using one of the top fans as a side fan.
> 
> So many decisions to make.
Click to expand...

There will be a total of 5 fans on a 360 rad, on a 240 you would have 4. The 6th fan he is talking about is the fact that you would normally have 6 on a 360 rad, 3 in push and 3 in pull. But without modding in this case you can only fit 2 on top. You can do a 240 rad, with only 2 fans. But most people put them on both sides for better cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> Hey guys are the 1 meter sleeved led kit long enough to fit the entire case?


If your talking about the LED kit then yes its perfect.


----------



## k.3nny

Well Xspc failed on me again













































Tomorrow My Heathkiller top is here so lets see how long that will last


----------



## Macke93

BitFenix Spectre LED 230mm Green Fan and BitFenix Spectre LED 200mm Green Fan ordered!


----------



## lightsout

kenny whats going on there? Water went where it wasn't supposed to. You r worrying me I have an xspc top on my pump!!


----------



## k.3nny

The Connection plate came loose :S Its originally glued inplace by XSpc.


----------



## esproductions

DECEMBER T-SHIRT GIVEAWAY

Hey guys, time for another t-shirt giveaway to end off 2011. Once again, we are giving away 5 NZXT T-shirts for our club members.

Same drill as usual, just need to enter your name into the Google Docs and we'll do the draw on New Years Eve







On behalf of NZXT and the OCN Phantom Club, we'd like to thank you guys for an amazing year for the computer and gaming community. We saw lots of cool builds and learned new things, and hope to see even more in 2012.

Oh, and stay tuned for a big contest happening in the new year









Happy Holidays Phantom Club!


*ENTER HERE*

*Deadline: December 31st @ 11:59 PM*
Draw: January 1st, 2012

*Rules:*
1. One entry per person
2. If you win, you must provide proof of ownership of the Phantom case.

Sponsored by:


----------



## lightsout

Is it the phantom shirt or something else?


----------



## OverClocker55

yay im entered


----------



## EAnushan

Entered ^^


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> yay im entered


How can you enter if you don't even have a Phantom Case?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> How can you enter if you don't even have a Phantom Case?


Ah well who cares







Read rule 2


----------



## airnews39

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share some quick pictures of my new XSPC Razor 580 waterblock and EX120 radiator.
I'll post a few better shots when I have a bit more time to do so.


----------



## k.3nny

Looking good







!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to share some quick pictures of my new XSPC Razor 580 waterblock and EX120 radiator.
> I'll post a few better shots when I have a bit more time to do so.


AWESOME


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to share some quick pictures of my new XSPC Razor 580 waterblock and EX120 radiator.
> I'll post a few better shots when I have a bit more time to do so.


Is that the 1m or 2m led sleeved kit?


----------



## GREG MISO

I have a phantom 410. Does anyone know what thickness of rad can fit in the top?


----------



## Pikoy

i like the window mod he got there







real slick


----------



## airnews39

Thanks k.3nny & Overclocker55!

@bjgrenke, it's the 2m blue sleeved kit.

Thanks Pikoy, still got a bit of work to do on it though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Thanks k.3nny & Overclocker55!
> @bjgrenke, it's the 2m blue sleeved kit.
> Thanks Pikoy, still got a bit of work to do on it though.


welcome what type of rads are u using>


----------



## k.3nny

the Watercool top came with the mail


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> welcome what type of rads are u using>


I'm using a Swiftech MCR-320-K in the roof and an EX120 on the floor of the case.

I am planning however to build a pedestal to house 2 x 360 rads and my EX120 will go to the rear of the case when I get going with that. It will allow me to add a third 360 rad if I feel the need down the line!


----------



## k.3nny

I use internal 2x 360 rads


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> DECEMBER T-SHIRT GIVEAWAY
> Hey guys, time for another t-shirt giveaway to end off 2011. Once again, we are giving away 5 NZXT T-shirts for our club members.
> Same drill as usual, just need to enter your name into the Google Docs and we'll do the draw on New Years Eve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On behalf of NZXT and the OCN Phantom Club, we'd like to thank you guys for an amazing year for the computer and gaming community. We saw lots of cool builds and learned new things, and hope to see even more in 2012.
> Oh, and stay tuned for a big contest happening in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays Phantom Club!
> 
> *ENTER HERE*
> *Deadline: December 31st @ 11:59 PM*
> Draw: January 1st, 2012
> *Rules:*
> 1. One entry per person
> 2. If you win, you must provide proof of ownership of the Phantom case.
> Sponsored by:


Can we buy the NZXT shirts somewhere?


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> I use internal 2x 360 rads


I saw your work log Kenny and while I think your mod is awesome, I need my drive bays!








Plus by using a pedestal I can use 3 x 360 rads plus have my pump and res in the pedestal.


----------



## Rowey

Today is 1 year exactly since i brought my beloved Phantom. I feel like such an old'y compared to all you new-comers









CONGRATS ME!


----------



## mybadomen

Just an update to where the Progress is with my new Phantom build.You can always see more by following the build log in my Signature.
Anyway heres hows shes sitting at the moment.The paint is just base coat is till needs to be wet sanded and clear coated.I will just add some Photos to show it and you can see the build log if want to see more:


----------



## Pikoy

damn nice build bro







love the yellow make the internal black with black and yellow sleeves and you can play black and yellow song on the welcome screen hahaha









also the xspc resv. plus pump combo should be changed they are a bit flaky they are not build for heavy duty


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just an update to where the Progress is with my new Phantom build.You can always see more by following the build log in my Signature.
> Anyway heres hows shes sitting at the moment.The paint is just base coat is till needs to be wet sanded and clear coated.I will just add some Photos to show it and you can see the build log if want to see more:


Holy S**t that colour combo looks sweet it remembers me about bumble bee, Love it. Good job:thumb: +1


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just an update to where the Progress is with my new Phantom build.You can always see more by following the build log in my Signature.
> Anyway heres hows shes sitting at the moment.The paint is just base coat is till needs to be wet sanded and clear coated.I will just add some Photos to show it and you can see the build log if want to see more:
> *images*


Truly amazing! That yellow color bring my memories back to the days when i had my first moped, it was painted in yellow pearl and when it was night it turned green!
Nice job man!


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just an update to where the Progress is with my new Phantom build.You can always see more by following the build log in my Signature.
> Anyway heres hows shes sitting at the moment.The paint is just base coat is till needs to be wet sanded and clear coated.I will just add some Photos to show it and you can see the build log if want to see more:


That looks sick! I almost did that to mine, but I went with flat black, now your making me think I shoulda went yellow. Excellent job!


----------



## mybadomen

Theres still big surprises to come with this build.I want it to be my best ever.But the wife bought me a Pro set of Hvlp Spray guns i cant open till xmas so i have to wait till then .and iM pretty sure i got the whole theme down now.I cant even start painting the frame or sides to i start chopping them up


----------



## FSXKid11

Black and Yellow, black and yellow


----------



## k.3nny

Verry nicely done!!!

Yellow is damn nice!


----------



## esproductions

Jesus that looks great. Bumblebee theme


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks awesome


----------



## craney

Would someone mind explaining how to remove the large hd cage? Im thinking of just using the small one in the bottom of the case and could do with the extra room im just not to sure how to go about it.

Sorry for sounding kinda silly

thanks guys


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Would someone mind explaining how to remove the large hd cage?


If I'm correct, you need to drill out the rivets that hold the large hdd cage in place


----------



## num1son

^ This is correct. Very easy.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just an update to where the Progress is with my new Phantom build.You can always see more by following the build log in my Signature.
> Anyway heres hows shes sitting at the moment.The paint is just base coat is till needs to be wet sanded and clear coated.I will just add some Photos to show it and you can see the build log if want to see more:


I wish i could paint like you :O


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew*
> 
> Finally got my rig almost finished, after an entire year of patience LOL. What do you guys think? Also, HD7950 on water or GTX 580 on water ? (both will be eventually SLI'd)


I normally hate seeing people cutting holes in the size of their phantoms "Derp! I gots a window!"...but you actually made the case look better . Good job


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> @daKINE792 ok rich kid! i dont have enough money for the phantom. had enough for a case thats normally 130 so y not get it for 70 if i did? RICH KID!


whoa duder. I should clarify it's lame posting in the official phantom thread about what ever non phantom case you bought......


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> I normally hate seeing people cutting holes in the size of their phantoms "Derp! I gots a window!"...but you actually made the case look better . Good job


I've got to agree. It breaks up the side panel well. It's just missing a stripe of black somewhere to make it match with the top and it would look pro. NZXT you guys should have done this or somthing like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> DECEMBER T-SHIRT GIVEAWAY
> Hey guys, time for another t-shirt giveaway to end off 2011. Once again, we are giving away 5 NZXT T-shirts for our club members.
> Same drill as usual, just need to enter your name into the Google Docs and we'll do the draw on New Years Eve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On behalf of NZXT and the OCN Phantom Club, we'd like to thank you guys for an amazing year for the computer and gaming community. We saw lots of cool builds and learned new things, and hope to see even more in 2012.
> Oh, and stay tuned for a big contest happening in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays Phantom Club!
> 
> *ENTER HERE*
> *Deadline: December 31st @ 11:59 PM*
> Draw: January 1st, 2012
> *Rules:*
> 1. One entry per person
> 2. If you win, you must provide proof of ownership of the Phantom case.
> Sponsored by:


Do people outside of North America count?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> whoa duder. I should clarify it's lame posting in the official phantom thread about what ever non phantom case you bought......


Thanks bra but dont bring me down


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Would someone mind explaining how to remove the large hd cage? Im thinking of just using the small one in the bottom of the case and could do with the extra room im just not to sure how to go about it.
> Sorry for sounding kinda silly
> thanks guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flatchicken*
> 
> If I'm correct, you need to drill out the rivets that hold the large hdd cage in place


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> ^ This is correct. Very easy.


Cool thanks guys, im guessing i just need a small drill head for this as the rivets seem very small indeed? i dont actaully own a drill







so maybe have to go find a cheapy one


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> I've got to agree. It breaks up the side panel well. It's just missing a stripe of black somewhere to make it match with the top and it would look pro. NZXT you guys should have done this or somthing like it.
> Do people outside of North America count?


yeah dude i live in the Philippines







and last month i won one


----------



## RADITZ

hello
i'm new here

i'm planning to build new system using x79 with cpu cooler Corsair H100
and NZXT Phantom for the case

my big question is :
where is the best spot on Phantom to install H100 radiator+fan?
the best spot i think is on top of the case
but there is 200mm fans that suck up air out
should i take off the fan?
or is there any best way to install H100 on Phantom case?

a little help please


----------



## Draven

Hey everyone my lil woman got me the Red Phantom for Christmas







I know it's day early but my step-daughter is going with her Dad for dinner and then staying the night for Christmas Day so we did the prezzies early, and now I get to stare at the case for 2 and a 1/2 months before I can start my new build







anyway here is the pic so I may be added to the group please


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RADITZ*
> 
> hello
> i'm new here
> i'm planning to build new system using x79 with cpu cooler Corsair H100
> and NZXT Phantom for the case
> my big question is :
> where is the best spot on Phantom to install H100 radiator+fan?
> the best spot i think is on top of the case
> but there is 200mm fans that suck up air out
> should i take off the fan?
> or is there any best way to install H100 on Phantom case?
> a little help please


You can fit it in the top, you can leave the two 200mm NZXT fans in and use the bracket that came with your case and then use the two 120mm fans that came with your kit and do push / pull with it.


----------



## RADITZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> You can fit it in the top, you can leave the two 200mm NZXT fans in and use the bracket that came with your case and then use the two 120mm fans that came with your kit and do push / pull with it.


really?
okay, i see now

so theres a bracket that came with Phantom
and with that i can install it both 200mm top case fan and H100 fan radiator
is that right?

thanks for your help Draven73


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RADITZ*
> 
> really?
> okay, i see now
> so theres a bracket that came with Phantom
> and with that i can install it both 200mm top case fan and H100 fan radiator
> is that right?
> thanks for your help Draven73


yes it would be inside the case you mount the rad under the 200mm fans with the backet and then under your rad you mount your 120mm fans like this:

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313145_10150284294423581_648568580_8072403_1027743_n.jpg


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Cool thanks guys, im guessing i just need a small drill head for this as the rivets seem very small indeed? i dont actaully own a drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe have to go find a cheapy one


No actually it's a little different. You aren't drilling out the post of the rivet (the part that holds the two pieces together in the middle) but rather the head of it where it connects to the post. So you use a larger size bit and just have to drill a little till the head pops off as apposed to drilling straight through. That actually doesn't usually even work and is a lot harder. Hope this made sense.


----------



## 1V4N

Hi all-

Just wanted to say I'm glad to have joined the ranks of those with a Phantom case/s









Recently (thanks to the great generosity of friend) gave me the following as gifts): Black w/ Green Trim along with the new Seasonic-built HALE82 850W PSU.









Previously I had picked up the Pink Edition upon its launch in Canada back in October for my wife....its still sitting in our bedroom waiting for me to complete her system build, I've got all the necessary parts/components...and yes she will have a good gaming rig almost as good as mine)

I'll be swapping out some components from my current rig (BitFenix Colossus Window) and migrating them over to the Phantom over the next few days, some parts will be recycled over to my wife's Pink Phantom build (which is still waitiing for my (currently in-use) i2600K -- i'm waiting for the i2700K to arrive from the recent Intel Retail Edge purchase.

Keep up all the great work in this forum, thanks to those who have contributed to this thread. I've found alot of great information and insight prior to deciding on going forward and switching cases.

I hope to post up pics soon with my current rig, and updating with my new build shortly.

Happy Holidays to All!


----------



## Draven

@1V4N and welcome to OCN my fellow York Regionite (I'm from Newmarket lol) I've learned a lot from these forums as well and there is no end to the amount of research and answers to questions that can be found here it's great


----------



## Macke93

Add me to the group!


----------



## KraziKarl

What's up phantom owners! I got the Black phantom with green trim and just installed an extra 200mm green led NZXT fan in the top slot. So now I have 2x200mm in the top, and I'm about to buy a H70,H80,H100, but I wanted to get OCNs input first on what the easiest setup / best configuration would be. I'm willing to pay for the H100, will it be easy to install the dual rad on the top 200mm fans? Or should I go for a single rad and try to install it on one of the top, or the back 120mm? Thanks guys

edit: I'm a bit worried about ram clearance, i have 8gb ripjaws X and I'm buying an asrock extreme 3 gen3 z68


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*
> 
> So now I have 2x200mm in the top, and I'm about to buy a H70,H80,H100, but I wanted to get OCNs input first on what the easiest setup / best configuration would be. I'm willing to pay for the H100, will it be easy to install the dual rad on the top 200mm fans? Or should I go for a single rad and try to install it on one of the top, or the back 120mm? Thanks guys
> edit: I'm a bit worried about ram clearance, i have 8gb ripjaws X and I'm buying an asrock extreme 3 gen3 z68


If you don't mind the cost, you might as well go for H100. And as it was said few post above, it should be pretty easy to install with stand-off bracket which came with case. This way you'll be able to use both your top fans and rad fans.

As to RAM clearance... H100 rad is 27mm thick and fans are 25mm thick. So I guess to be safe, just mount the bracket on top of the case and measure if you do have 50mm of clearance from there to RAM heat sinks.


----------



## strikeblue

Hey guys, I'm currently using the antec 1200 v3 and I'm thinking of buying a phantom white because it looks a lot better- I'm not using the highest 2 slots so there's just this felt thing that came with the case covering that area. So I just wanna ask, is there any downside for me to make the switch? Like is the fan noise noticeably louder than the antec and is it going to cool 2x 6970 in crossfire just as well?


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> How much wattage do you need? Or if you don't know this what are your specs? The Corsair h100 will fit using the rad adapter that came with your phantom. The rad mounts to the top of the case, and from what I understand you can still use the 2 top fans and 200mm side fan.


Sorry it took me a little while to respond This is from my earlier post. still havent decided on a psu

~Well 100 pages down and 618 to go lol. There was a lot of good advice back there except i haven seen anything on the corsair H100 yet but im sure it will come up eventually, and yes i broke down and bought a phantom last week. I havent put it together yet because i am the type of person who has issues deciding on what to buy I have to look at it and sleep on it and look some more and eventually decide on it but sometimes i want to kick myself in the arse for being that way but what can you do... I takes Meh time! lol Anyway what I have so far is obviously the case its black, an I7 2600k, and to cool it a corsair H100, an AsRock Z68 Extreme7 gen3, a Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce Gtx 560TI, 8gb(2x4gb) corsair vengeance,1 SSD 128gb and 2x2tb hds, __________ (Insert Psu here lol havent decided yet any suggestions over clocking and sli will be comming soon) and some other odds and ends i havent gotten yet... Like i said I takes meh time lol. As you can see I am new to overclock.net and all the help/advice i can get always appreciated and probably be blowing this place up with questions once i get started. Its not my first build but will be my first rig for overclocking and running sli, I will also be using the ssd for my primary drive and redirecting the users folders and anything else that will eat up my precious ssd space i want to keep it reasonably predictable and as for the 2 HDs i will be striping them and eventually end up with two more so i can mirror them too.


----------



## chucknorris101

Anyone with a red phantom order a windowed side panel and end up with a black one instead? I think I may have your panel and you have mine







something screwed up in the order 







lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> Anyone with a red phantom order a windowed side panel and end up with a black one instead? I think I may have your panel and you have mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something screwed up in the order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


lol my freind got a wrong panel


----------



## chucknorris101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> Anyone with a red phantom order a windowed side panel and end up with a black one instead? I think I may have your panel and you have mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something screwed up in the order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol my freind got a wrong panel
Click to expand...

ha. red/black mixup? recently? howd they handle it?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> ha. red/black mixup? recently? howd they handle it?


lol he sent it back and they gave him free shipping or something it was like 1 week ago


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> yeah dude i live in the Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last month i won one


Awesome! I want to win one









Thing is though no local shops here sell any nzxt stuff at all so I have to always import everything. Do you have to do the same?


----------



## pirates712

I has a Phantom! I asked for the special edition red/black/white version for christmas.

Parts I already have:

AMD FX-8150
Asus Crosshair V Formula
16 GB Corsair Vengeance Ram
Rasa RS240 Kit
NZXT PSU - in the mail along with 2 200mm fans and 1 fan for the front of the case

Still to buy:

ssd
hdd
graphics (probably this) Unless there is something much better for the same money
wifi adapter (simple usb type)
blu ray player/dvd burner combo
UPS surge protector (power goes out a lot)

I am very happy to say that the radiator for the rs240 does fit with the 200mm fans in the top of the case as well as the two fans that came with the kit. They hit the Ram at first, but I bent the drop brackets slightly and now everything fits! So far I really like the case! I have nothing to compare it to since this is my first build, but nonetheless.

I'll take pictures once everything is put together later this week (also, I'm not entirely sure where my camera is







)


----------



## Supper

hi guys, im planning to change my cooler to h100 but im worried about 3 things

1. is there gonna be a gap when the h100 is installed like the pic illustrated?


2. i have asus maximus iv extreme mobo, will the rad (with fans installed) block the RAM?

3. is the h100 stock TIM any good? do i have to change h100 stock TIM to aftermarket TIM?

thanks in advance, merry christmas and happy new year


----------



## mybadomen

MERRY CHRISTMAS FELLOW PHANTOM OWNERS!!!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> hi guys, im planning to change my cooler to h100 but im worried about 3 things
> 1. is there gonna be a gap when the h100 is installed like the pic illustrated?
> 
> 2. i have asus maximus iv extreme mobo, will the rad (with fans installed) block the RAM?
> 3. is the h100 stock TIM any good? do i have to change h100 stock TIM to aftermarket TIM?
> thanks in advance, merry christmas and happy new year


i should slap you for asking that loll







No it wont happen, its a 1155 cooler, and will work with any 1155 mobo. Just be sure to mount it correctly.


----------



## Takonic

how hard is it to remove the larger HDD cage on this thing? Gonna pick one up maybe for boxing day 2morrow


----------



## 1V4N

Merry Xmas to All









Since I built this up last night, and tweaked it this morning -- I figured I'd tie it in with the current Xmas holiday theme with the mash of festive lighting


----------



## KraziKarl

Still working on my build, but here's my proposed airflow.

2x120mm (included) side intake
1x200mm side intake
1x120mm (included) back exhaust
2x200mm (top exhaust) , with H100 for cpu cooling, dual rad installed below top 200mm fans

Is this a good config. for cooling? Will I need extra intake from the front? Is this a good place to install the dual rad from the H100? Thanks!


----------



## bjgrenke

Anyone else get a Phantom for christmas?



My Dad who bought it for me was looking for the black version but they didn't have it so he picked up the black with green trim model. Don't think this will fit my setup very well though..



So I think I'll wait until the 27th since there's no exchanges on boxing day and exchange it for a black model if in stock. I'll be picking up most of my parts tomorrow with some sweet deals

Intel i7 2600k
Corsair H100
Asus P8Z68 V-Pro
Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB 1600mhz in blue
OCZ ZX Series 850w
Seagate 1tb 7200.12
2x 200mm blue LED fans (one for top and one for side)
NZXT 2m Blue LED sleeved kit

Getting the 2600k bundled with the mobo for $450, the h100 for $80, and the HD for $100. Going to be running integrated graphics until the 9th when the 7970 comes out.

EDIT: Also got those SP2200's and the 4HD pad for xmas.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takonic*
> 
> how hard is it to remove the larger HDD cage on this thing? Gonna pick one up maybe for boxing day 2morrow


It's a doddle just drill out the rivets think is was about a 1/16th bit, drill in they pretty much fall out, good luck


----------



## stratmaster458

A friend of mine might give me his unused Cooler Master V8, does anyone here know if it will fit in the Phantom?


----------



## imh073p

Yes it fits but I don't think you can use the 200mm hole on the sidepanel.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Add me to the group!


OMG you gotz ze pink one!


----------



## steelkevin

I, unfortunately, still don't have my phantom :'(.

Stupid French lazy ass postmen sent it to the wrong place and had to send it back to where it came from to send it to me.

Thing is, I left this morning and am now 2hours from where it'll be either tomorrow or already is now...

I come back next monday EVENING and I probably won't have the time to move everything into my phantom. That wouldn't be a problem if only I didn't have school on Tuesday... holidays will be over...

Got my 560 ti btw. Not so surprised that the pictures on the website weren't the right ones... turns out it isn't a reference card. It is indeed an XLR8 PNY 560 ti but it's a version witht the fan at the end of the GPU. Had a bit of paper in the fan that I obviously hadn't noticed had fell there so imagine my face when I turned the PC on after putting it in and heard a very worrying noise... tried to check if a cable was in a fan, unplugged a fan... then took the GPU out and when I manually spinned the fan I heard that it was my gpu making so much noise. I almost shat my pants because I thought it would always make so much noise (really was making A LOT of noise), then noticed the paper... unscrewed the Fan's cover, extracted the piece of paper, put the GPU back in and GOD I FELL IN LOVE lol.
That GPU is SO SILENT. When I turn my screen and my Lycosa's and Deathadder's L.E.Ds off I can't even tell wether it's on or off (perfect for downloading at night, won't even bother my sleep







and mum won't ever know).

This is what I used to have and jee... it was SO LOUD

How the hell can that tiny / thin fan make so much noise  ?

Oh and that GTS 240 was at 60-70° idle... my 560ti reaches those temps when running a 30minute OCCT LOL (when I tried with the gts 240, it went over 100° within 15, yes, 15 seconds and made the noise of a hairdrier, stopped it straight away, card would've fried if I'd left it 30minutes ^^). It's at 29-30° idle at my mum's and only 25 at my dad's.

It runs Black ops max, AA x16, L4D2 everything max too and well, truth is I don't really have many games so I can't really do much testing... Btw, if anybody has a cracked BF3 and/or MW3 with or without private servers it'd be great if you could share with me







.

Oh and I'll HAVE to overcock it, you can't have a 560 ti and not overclock it at all







. will probably do that (obviously, after having read a lot, I don't know anythign about overclocking and I'm not watercooling it, it's in a crappy tiny case right now so yeah... probably will wait for the Phantom) sometime this week or in january depending on how much free time I get.

Will have to resell it whenever I watercool my rig because I really want a watercooled GPU (with a transparent waterblock, even reference 560 ti don't have transparent ones).

EDIT: in fact if I'm going to sell it I probably shouldn't overclock it, most people prefer their GPUs to not have had their OC cherry popped


----------



## RADITZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> yes it would be inside the case you mount the rad under the 200mm fans with the backet and then under your rad you mount your 120mm fans like this:
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313145_10150284294423581_648568580_8072403_1027743_n.jpg


okay
thanks again mate


----------



## Rowey

Rasa RS240 or Rasa RS360 750? How much of a pain in the arse is getting a 360 in the top of the case with push/pull fans?


----------



## moonmanas

Im sure a 240 would be a major jump up from that H50 with your sig rig, and not even with push pull. I installed the 240 in bottom of my case about a week ago and was really blown away by its performance. My H50 i couldnt sustain 4ghz on 955 under load temps would sit at max 62 to 63c. Sat at 40c with the rasa 240 at 4.1 ghz under load. Think a 360 would be a bit overkill


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I, unfortunately, still don't have my phantom :'(.
> 
> Stupid French lazy ass postmen sent it to the wrong place and had to send it back to where it came from to send it to me.
> 
> Thing is, I left this morning and am now 2hours from where it'll be either tomorrow or already is now...
> 
> I come back next monday EVENING and I probably won't have the time to move everything into my phantom. That wouldn't be a problem if only I didn't have school on Tuesday... holidays will be over...
> 
> Got my 560 ti btw. Not so surprised that the pictures on the website weren't the right ones... turns out it isn't a reference card. It is indeed an XLR8 PNY 560 ti but it's a version witht the fan at the end of the GPU. Had a bit of paper in the fan that I obviously hadn't noticed had fell there so imagine my face when I turned the PC on after putting it in and heard a very worrying noise... tried to check if a cable was in a fan, unplugged a fan... then took the GPU out and when I manually spinned the fan I heard that it was my gpu making so much noise. I almost shat my pants because I thought it would always make so much noise (really was making A LOT of noise), then noticed the paper... unscrewed the Fan's cover, extracted the piece of paper, put the GPU back in and GOD I FELL IN LOVE lol.
> That GPU is SO SILENT. When I turn my screen and my Lycosa's and Deathadder's L.E.Ds off I can't even tell wether it's on or off (perfect for downloading at night, won't even bother my sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mum won't ever know).
> 
> This is what I used to have and jee... it was SO LOUD
> 
> How the hell can that tiny / thin fan make so much noise  ?
> 
> Oh and that GTS 240 was at 60-70° idle... my 560ti reaches those temps when running a 30minute OCCT LOL (when I tried with the gts 240, it went over 100° within 15, yes, 15 seconds and made the noise of a hairdrier, stopped it straight away, card would've fried if I'd left it 30minutes ^^). It's at 29-30° idle at my mum's and only 25 at my dad's.
> 
> It runs Black ops max, AA x16, L4D2 everything max too and well, truth is I don't really have many games so I can't really do much testing... Btw, if anybody has a cracked BF3 and/or MW3 with or without private servers it'd be great if you could share with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh and I'll HAVE to overcock it, you can't have a 560 ti and not overclock it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . will probably do that (obviously, after having read a lot, I don't know anythign about overclocking and I'm not watercooling it, it's in a crappy tiny case right now so yeah... probably will wait for the Phantom) sometime this week or in january depending on how much free time I get.
> 
> Will have to resell it whenever I watercool my rig because I really want a watercooled GPU (with a transparent waterblock, even reference 560 ti don't have transparent ones).
> 
> EDIT: in fact if I'm going to sell it I probably shouldn't overclock it, most people prefer their GPUs to not have had their OC cherry popped


I would return the card if they gave me the wrong one.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Im sure a 240 would be a major jump up from that H50 with your sig rig, and not even with push pull. I installed the 240 in bottom of my case about a week ago and was really blown away by its performance. My H50 i couldnt sustain 4ghz on 955 under load temps would sit at max 62 to 63c. Sat at 40c with the rasa 240 at 4.1 ghz under load. Think a 360 would be a bit overkill


Thank you for your input, i surely have a better understanding of its performance now. Im just going with the 360 because its only £10 more than the 240 kit.

Anybody know what needs removing to fit a 360 in the roof?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Thank you for your input, i surely have a better understanding of its performance now. Im just going with the 360 because its only £10 more than the 240 kit.
> Anybody know what needs removing to fit a 360 in the roof?


Only the 200mm fans need to be taken out. Just put another MCR320 in my brother in laws Phantom last night. It was a breeze. If I were you then I would just use the center fan on the 360 to hold the rad in place.


----------



## Rowey

dont the rads get heavy though? when theres water in them etc. you sure 4 screws will support it properly?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would return the card if they gave me the wrong one.


Well... this is the link to the card I purchased.

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Carte-Graphique/Carte-Graphique-nVidia/PNY/4856501-Carte-graphique-PNY-GMGTX56N2H1GZPB-GeForce-GTX-560-Ti-1024-Mo-PCI-Express.htm

As you can see the GPU on the picture is a reference PNY 560 ti (not the overclocked version).

But the GPU's stats are correct.
Quote:


> - PCI-Express
> - 2x DVI-I DUAL LINK, Mini HDMI
> - 822 MHz
> - 4000 MHz
> - 1 Go GDDR5
> - 256 bits
> - 128 Go/sec.
> - DirectX 11




Name is PNY GMGTX56N2H1GZPB - GeForce GTX 560 Ti - 1024 Mo - PCI-Express.

Couldn't find it anywhere. I'll take a photo or two of the gpu later (won't take it out though, really cba to do that) and put them here so you can see what it looks like. It looks nothing like what PNY 560 ti's do on google image or anywhere else. I've looked all over the internet and haven't found a single photo of it.
The fan is at the end of the GPU, I don't even see how it works since it's just hanging on the side of the card and I really can't imagine how it'd be of any use there but the GPU's at 26° right now so it has to be working lol. It's a bit like the 570 XLR8 except there's no board or anything bellow the fan.

Don't have the box with me, left it at my mum's with all my boxes and I'm not going back there until next monday. It looked like a normal PNY 560ti XLR8 box.

I'm not sure wether or not I want to return it because if it turns out they don't have reference models to ship and what if the product's name was the name of the card I received although the picture wasn't the right one doesn't allow me to say it isn't what they said it was and therefore all they can do is refund me (15day delay)... I don't want a refund because I'd have to pay the shipping and I don't know where else I'd find a reference 560 ti for 180-185€.

On the other hand, if I can't find any records of this card anywhere on the internet it has to be for a reason... and if it really ever was produced by PNY and is legit then why don't the have it on their website and why don't they make them anymore ?


----------



## Rowey

I presumed left is the inlet and right is the outlet? anyway which do you guys think is the best way to go?


----------



## moonmanas

Think it just depends how you want the tubing to look , yes left is inlet...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Im sure a 240 would be a major jump up from that H50 with your sig rig, and not even with push pull. I installed the 240 in bottom of my case about a week ago and was really blown away by its performance. My H50 i couldnt sustain 4ghz on 955 under load temps would sit at max 62 to 63c. Sat at 40c with the rasa 240 at 4.1 ghz under load. Think a 360 would be a bit overkill
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input, i surely have a better understanding of its performance now. Im just going with the 360 because its only £10 more than the 240 kit.
> 
> Anybody know what needs removing to fit a 360 in the roof?
Click to expand...

Do not expect temps like that with a 2500k, just an fyi.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> dont the rads get heavy though? when theres water in them etc. you sure 4 screws will support it properly?


Not that heavy actually. I had mine that way for quite some time. Other wise you will need a bracket of some sort to mount the rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> 
> I presumed left is the inlet and right is the outlet? anyway which do you guys think is the best way to go?


Yes left is the inlet, if you mount it right side up. But all you have to do is flip the block to make it go the other way.
Put the rad connections towards the drive bays and run it that way. I think that is the cleanest looking anyway.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> OMG you gotz ze pink one!


Oh yes! It's really amazing


----------



## pirates712

(I need to get four more clamps for the Tee and drain plug, the one is missing from the radiator because I need to bring one to the hardware store with me so I get the right size)

I can't wait to get more parts!


----------



## mybadomen

Omg I cant believe i am in the middle of another Phantom build already.The reality of how much work it really is is starting to hit.For instance.

Frame of new Phantom is all apart everywhere with the rivets drilled out.
5.25 bay mod is taking longer then expected.
Just finished Painting and clear coating frame itself.Front and top painted but not cleared yet.
Power supply still needs Painting and full sleeving all in Paracord.
New feet need to be made.
All liquid cooling needs to be mounted and go back in.
Custom SSD brackets needs to be made
Window hasn't even been designed yet
and tons of other stuff bot even counting wet sanding and buffing the clear coat at the end.

I will keep you guys posted of the progress or you can just see the build log of Phantom #2 in my Signature. (Even thats not up to date! )

I don't think i have slept in a weak and Christmas didn't help with progress.

But who's kidding i Love it!

Just wanted to post something in here so i was forgotten all this time i have been out in my shed









Heres about all i can post at this time. Isn't She Beautiful:


----------



## Rowey

Just placed my order for

1x XSPC Rasa RS360 750
6x EK PSC 1/4" Thread Compression Fittings
1x Masterkleer 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD
1x EK PSC 1/4" Thread 90 Degree Rotary Fitting
3x EK PSC 1/4" Thread 45 Degree Rotary Fittings

Could some of you guys check this over for me please? This is my first time. Thanks


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Just placed my order for
> 1x XSPC Rasa RS360 750
> 6x EK PSC 1/4" Thread Compression Fittings
> 1x Masterkleer 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD
> 1x EK PSC 1/4" Thread 90 Degree Rotary Fitting
> 3x EK PSC 1/4" Thread 45 Degree Rotary Fittings
> Could some of you guys check this over for me please? This is my first time. Thanks


I remember that day .The day the fittings,tube and sleeving cost more then the cooling. Crazy isn't it.


----------



## Rowey

Aesthetics though isnt it really? i could just use the barbs provided i suppose but the EK compression fittings and angled fittings look so much nicer. The tubing is a wee' expensive i think.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Aesthetics though isnt it really? i could just use the barbs provided i suppose but the EK compression fittings and angled fittings look so much nicer. The tubing is a wee' expensive i think.


Totally agree.I have a ton of unused barbs sitting here.And the tube thing.I have all white and clear right now but with the color of my newest build i have no clue what color tubing i am going to use yet.Anyone know of really bright yellow NON UV coolant or dark that's equipment friendly?


----------



## Derek1387

Would really like to give a thanks to Lightsout, Num1son, UsedPaperclip and Kaged for all of their help on my build for my Phantom. It is done, just need a few more fans, But, nonetheless, major construction is over. I would also like to point out Kaged's radiator mount for ANYONE wanting to mount a 360mm radiator at the top. Makes a HUGE difference in cooling, aesthetics, and noise, even.

For those of you who are interested, link to my build log is in my sig.

Thanks again all!


----------



## Blackout621

So the Hyper 212 + definitely will NOT fit unless you remove the 200mm fan? Bummer!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Would really like to give a thanks to Lightsout, Num1son, UsedPaperclip and Kaged for all of their help on my build for my Phantom. It is done, just need a few more fans, But, nonetheless, major construction is over. I would also like to point out Kaged's radiator mount for ANYONE wanting to mount a 360mm radiator at the top. Makes a HUGE difference in cooling, aesthetics, and noise, even.
> For those of you who are interested, link to my build log is in my sig.
> Thanks again all!


Looks good. Nice job Mate!


----------



## mybadomen

a Phantoms skeleton


----------



## lawndart

Well I did some changes to my case.. Just a little though


And with the side removed..


I know I have to do the window kit again.. but this is my first modded case.

So does it look better??

LawnDart


----------



## num1son

Looks good, but try tiddying those wires just a bit.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _NZXT Phantom Interior Specifications_
> 
> *Current Contest:*
> 
> *NZXT December T-Shirt Giveaway*
> Click the link for details on how to enter.
> 
> **************************************************
> Click to join the OCN Phantom Club
> 
> **************************************************
> 
> *FAQ*
> *CPU Cooler & Side Panel Interference*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> *Large CPU Coolers confirmed to fit:*
> 
> Xigmatek Dark Knight
> 
> Arctic Cooler Freezer 7
> 
> Corsair H50
> 
> Corsair H100
> 
> *Large CPU Coolers that will NOT fit with NZXT 200mm fan installed:*
> 
> Corsair H70 with rear mounted radiator
> 
> Silver Arrow
> 
> Hyper 212+
> 
> Thermaltake FRIO OCK
> 
> Megahalems (will fit with Xigmatek 200mm fan though)
> 
> *Large Liquid Cooling Radiators*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 240mm radiators will fit natively at the top of the case.
> 
> With the included radiator offset/support brackets, 200mm fans can remain.
> 
> *240mm Liquid Cooling Kits confirmed to FIT:*
> 
> XSPC Rasa RX 240
> 
> Corsair H100
> 
> *XSPC Rasa RX/RS240 Phantom Install Guide by num1son*
> 
> Great guide for installing the XSPC Rasa 240 kit into the NZXT Phantom!
> 
> *Side Panel Mods*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Window Mod by num1son
> Window Mod by xioros
> Window Mod by Maximax
> Full Clear Side Panel Mod by m98custom1212
> Mesh Window Mod by JoePhoto
> Mesh Window Mod by R3d T34rz
> Mesh Window Mod by GreenJavelin
> Window Mod by Rabbs (links now dead)
> 200mm fan outside of side window by chinesethunda
> Translucent Green Window by LPRaver89
> Blue Translucent Window by ReconRunner
> 
> *LED Mods*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> White LED Mod by DePontee
> Red LED Mod by Silomatic
> 
> *Custom Paint Mods*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Venom Black/Green by LPRaver89
> White & Orange by k.3nny
> Matte Black by Boris11
> 
> *Other Mods*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> A bunch of custom mods by k.3nny. Worth checking out!
> Large to Small HDD Cage Swap Mod by Boris11
> Large to Small HDD Cage Swap Mod by num1son
> Drive Cage Mod by ReconRunner
> 200mm to 120mm Fan Adapter Mod by esproductions
> 
> *OWNERS LIST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ajm-JUg5fo_mdG9kcndKYzQyMWV1NTlSNjdFSlo3NUE&w=85&h=300Google Spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ajm-JUg5fo_mdGNYVzRFbWV5ZV85OXQ5TmxtRVlQalE&w=85&h=300Google Spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ajm-JUg5fo_mdGRfYzE0Z2JlWWtkVHZYZEtiVS1FZ0E&w=85&h=300Google Spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ajm-JUg5fo_mdDYzV1lFYmVaWVkyak1pMzBQNjdUdWc&w=85&h=300Google Spreadsheet
> 
> Contacts:
> 
> *Our official NZXT Customer Representative: [email protected]*
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to direct them over to Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ================================================== =====
> 
> *Past Contest/Giveways:*
> 
> September Questionnaire Giveaway Contest
> 
> *Winner: VulgarDisplay88
> 
> [Contest Sponsored by NZXT]*
> 
> Best Modded Phantom Contest
> *Winner: k.3nny
> 
> [Contest Sponsored by NZXT]*
> 
> NZXT T-Shirt Giveaway
> *Winners:
> 
> Rowey
> 
> yuigita
> 
> num1son
> 
> lightsout
> 
> Pikoy*
> *[Contest Sponsored by NZXT]*
> 
> *NZXT Thanksgiving Giveaway*
> *Winner:*
> *idaWHALE*
> *[Contest Sponsored by NZXT]*
> 
> **************************************************
> *SIGNATURE CODE*
> 
> ♠ *Official NZXT PHANTOM Owners Club* ♠
> 
> If you would like to put a link to the Phantom Owners Club in your signature, here is the code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER]♠ [URL="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-owners-thread.html"][B]Official NZXT PHANTOM Owners Club[/B][/URL] ♠ [/CENTER]


Hey guys,

just completed my simple phantom mod and here it is


----------



## steelkevin

good grief, don't quote the first post or atleast have the decency to delete the pictures and all...

Just got my ENORMOUS package delivered (phantom) ! That's what my stepdad texted me an hour ago :'(. I'll only get to open / see it in a week when I go back home. He seemt pretty impressed by the size of the package lol, got me somewhat excited about unpacking it







.

Ok, took the pictures of the gpu (as I said, I didn't take it out and the case is tiny) and as I know this is off topic, I'm going to make it on topic by adding something stupid but on topic like "will it fit in the Phantom ?". That being done and making me on topic I'll post the photos:





Has anybody ever seen that GPU ? And how the hell does a fan like that do any good -_-' ?

EDIT: The cables are indeed a MESS, but I just can't tiddy them up since there's no cable management space and they don't fit underneath the DVD and HDD (even if it doesn't look like it, I4ve pushed as many cable as I could under there... the PSU is just WAY too big for that tiny crappy XPS 8100 stock case).


----------



## Pikoy

i dnt want to be an ******* but why did you quote the whole thing :O that is just too much :O


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> good grief, don't quote the first post or atleast have the decency to delete the pictures and all...
> And how the hell does a fan like that do any good -_-' ?


The fan draws air in on both sides and pulls it across the fins on the heat sink inside and out the back of the case.


----------



## lightsout

Why in the world did someone quote the first page lol.

@steelkevin That is a funky looking 560. I don't even see it on PNY's site. What a dumb place for them to put the power connectors. I would have returned it for sure. Especially since you want to water cool down the road. Just get it over with and do it now. Trust me it will save you a headache down the road.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> a Phantoms skeleton *several images*


Is it hard to strip the phantom chassi? I'm thinking of respraying my own case


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Well I did some changes to my case.. Just a little though
> 
> And with the side removed..
> 
> I know I have to do the window kit again.. but this is my first modded case.
> So does it look better??
> LawnDart


I quit like the shape of your Window. But what bother me the most was that fan on the Side.


----------



## steelkevin

@num1son:

Thanks for explaining that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why in the world did someone quote the first page lol.
> @steelkevin That is a funky looking 560. I don't even see it on PNY's site. What a dumb place for them to put the power connectors. I would have returned it for sure. Especially since you want to water cool down the road. Just get it over with and do it now. Trust me it will save you a headache down the road.


hmmm... that'd really be a pain in the ass. If I return it I can't get another one for that price and it'd take me 10+ € to send it back...

I could try contacting PNY's support to see where the hell that card came from. Explain why it's a problem and have them send me a regular one (RMA it). Not having the card for a couple of weeks isn't really a problem since gaming is a last choice of activity for me (I game only when I have nothing else to do, if I don't have the GPU I'll just organize things to do instead of only doing stuff when people ask) but it's obvious that I'd be happier if only that stupid retailer could've sent me a normal card







.

Yes, the power connectors would be better at the head of the card (is the right side the head ?)... as you can imagine my psu cables are kind of squeezed between the connectors and the rear pannel :s.

arf... tomshardware guys said they'd just keep it (maybe they're just weird lol, I don't really feel like keeping it anyway, to many cons about it).

Btw, I won't watercool a 560 ti anyway because looks matter to me and I want a transparent waterblock (which EK doesn't provide for the 560 ti). I'll probably be selling the 560 ti whenever something good (new) or a good deal shows up.

I'm really concerned about this GPU. How do you recommend I proceed ?

EDIT: **** ! Just checked the return policy of the website from which I ordered it. It's 15days for everything but some components (GPUs included) which have to be returned within 7days. I can't return it in time because I'm at my father's, over two hours from my place (mum's) where the box, CD, Manual, PCI / Molex cables... are. I'm only going back monday which means it'll have been over 7 days :s.
My only solution seems to be PNY's support :s.

If they don't want to send me a regular one in exchange of this one I could probably find some way to make it not work or not work as it should without them noticing it's my fault and sicne they don't seem to make them anymore by RMA'ing it I'd get a regular one.


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @num1son:
> Thanks for explaining that.
> hmmm... that'd really be a pain in the ass. If I return it I can't get another one for that price and it'd take me 10+ € to send it back...
> I could try contacting PNY's support to see where the hell that card came from. Explain why it's a problem and have them send me a regular one (RMA it). Not having the card for a couple of weeks isn't really a problem since gaming is a last choice of activity for me (I game only when I have nothing else to do, if I don't have the GPU I'll just organize things to do instead of only doing stuff when people ask) but it's obvious that I'd be happier if only that stupid retailer could've sent me a normal card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yes, the power connectors would be better at the head of the card (is the right side the head ?)... as you can imagine my psu cables are kind of squeezed between the connectors and the rear pannel :s.
> arf... tomshardware guys said they'd just keep it (maybe they're just weird lol, I don't really feel like keeping it anyway, to many cons about it).
> Btw, I won't watercool a 560 ti anyway because looks matter to me and I want a transparent waterblock (which EK doesn't provide for the 560 ti). I'll probably be selling the 560 ti whenever something good (new) or a good deal shows up.
> I'm really concerned about this GPU. How do you recommend I proceed ?
> EDIT: **** ! Just checked the return policy of the website from which I ordered it. It's 15days for everything but some components (GPUs included) which have to be returned within 7days. I can't return it in time because I'm at my father's, over two hours from my place (mum's) where the box, CD, Manual, PCI / Molex cables... are. I'm only going back monday which means it'll have been over 7 days :s.
> My only solution seems to be PNY's support :s.
> If they don't want to send me a regular one in exchange of this one I could probably find some way to make it not work or not work as it should without them noticing it's my fault and sicne they don't seem to make them anymore by RMA'ing it I'd get a regular one.


call them and demand that they accept the return. Be stern but fair. They will likely take it. I might say I tried to call but no answer on the holiday....


----------



## steelkevin

@daKINE792:

To return you have to click on the return button next to your order on their site... could always pretend it didn't work or I had no connection lol. But once again... I wouldn't be able to afford a new one







.

EDIT: left them a message on their facebook. They seem to have a tab their way more efficient than calling or email them. I'll also ask for shipping fees to be refunded. They took over a week instead of 48hours... I bet I can get them refunded and return the product at their cost







.


----------



## lightsout

Yes they sold a different item then showed in the picture. So it should be a pretty easy return. But if you don't plan to watercool then you may just want to keep it. On air it should be perfectly fine. May affect resell value a bit.

Just an fyi on the clear waterblock thing. When you insert your card into your rig you can only see the small edge of the waterblock. The "cool" side is upside down and not shown. So you really don't gain a whole lot from an acrylic block. Just thought I would put that out there.

Heres a couple shots of num's rig and as you can see you have to really look to even know they are acrylic.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Is it hard to strip the phantom chassi? I'm thinking of respraying my own case


Just need a rivet gun and some rivets,a drill and you can basically tear the whole case down to nothing.Not easy but its not super hard.Just takes patience


----------



## steelkevin

What if I decide to ask K.3nny how he got L.E.Ds there for his pink rig







?

That's mainly why I want them acrylic, to put some nice L.E.Ds there. Looked great on his 3 cards







.

Otherwise I'd want to go for a regular nickel one. Would look somehow "cleaner" to me. And yeah, can't tell wether they're acrylic or not on your photos, you're right.

Never understood why the "cool part" isn't on the visible side btw... would look so much better. And when watercooling I wouldn't need to waste money in backplates to make it all look neat







.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> What if I decide to ask K.3nny how he got L.E.Ds there for his pink rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> That's mainly why I want them acrylic, to put some nice L.E.Ds there. Looked great on his 3 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Otherwise I'd want to go for a regular nickel one. Would look somehow "cleaner" to me. And yeah, can't tell wether they're acrylic or not on your photos, you're right.
> 
> Never understood why the "cool part" isn't on the visible side btw... would look so much better. And when watercooling I wouldn't need to waste money in backplates to make it all look neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree it sucks but thats just how the card is laid out. They do look sweet with blocks on. I didn't think about the LED thing. Kennys card do look awesome!


----------



## num1son

You have to carefully drill out holes for the leds in your block. BTW that voids the warranty.


----------



## Takonic

I want to add a front fan and another top fan...will the 200mm bitfeninx fit the top? and what about the front?


----------



## Rowey

The bit fenix will fit, you might have to use cable ties though. For the front almost any 140/120mm fan will fit.


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I quit like the shape of your Window. But what bother me the most was that fan on the Side.


I am using that to get airflow over the video cards and keep them somewhat cool.
Lawndart


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I quit like the shape of your Window. But what bother me the most was that fan on the Side.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using that to get airflow over the video cards and keep them somewhat cool.
> Lawndart
Click to expand...

Thats what sucks about the side fan, it helps a lot for airflow but looks pretty ugly when installed. You have to pick between looks or function.


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats what sucks about the side fan, it helps a lot for airflow but looks pretty ugly when installed. You have to pick between looks or function.


True True but I have a good source for some water blocks for my vid cards so I will eventualy be going to water cooling on them.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats what sucks about the side fan, it helps a lot for airflow but looks pretty ugly when installed. You have to pick between looks or function.
> 
> 
> 
> True True but I have a good source for some water blocks for my vid cards so I will eventualy be going to water cooling on them.
Click to expand...

No worries man not trying to bash your mod at all. Nice work.


----------



## bjgrenke

NZXT definitely let me down, went today to exchange my black & green phantom for a plain black one. Checked the box and it was labelled black, opened it up and sure enough it was black and green. Going to have to wait till mid next week for a plain black one. Having this pile of parts sitting next to me is driving me up the wall


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> NZXT definitely let me down, went today to exchange my black & green phantom for a plain black one. Checked the box and it was labelled black, opened it up and sure enough it was black and green. Going to have to wait till mid next week for a plain black one. Having this pile of parts sitting next to me is driving me up the wall


Why not keep the one you have? I would much rather have a black/green than plain black personally.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Why not keep the one you have? I would much rather have a black/green than plain black personally.


I'd try to resell it on ebay as it seems to be a pretty rare model (or that might just be for Europeans)







.

Btw, this is what they answered about the GPU:
Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really sorry if your order does not match your expectations. The photos are not contractual, you received the product that corresponds to the reference at PNY, there is no more than one version.
> 
> I'll send you the return process by email, you prefer a credit or a refund?
> 
> I remain at your disposal.
> 
> Thibault


Really couldn't be bothered to translate that myself (did the first sentance and as I didn't even know some of the french words I asked a bit of help to google's translator). As you can see that dude is insane... Photos must be what the product is otherwise I could sell anything with a way better photo and get away with it.
Furthermore there are indeed several models of the XLR8 560 ti (being the reg one, the OC and the OC2) but the one I recieved, nobody has ever heard of. And by nobody I mean NOBODY AT ALL. There's absolutely nothing about it on the internet except what I put there.

Could anybody tell me the size of a phantom's package







? Just don't want to be too surprised when I see the beast next monday







(serious question btw).

EDIT: found the one I'd be replacing it with <3, it's cheapper and better. http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/cartes-graphiques/choix-par-marque/pny/pny-geforce-gtx-560-ti-1go-gddr5-oc/f-107670512-KF560IGTX1GEPB.html?cm_mmc=Nextperformance&cid=media

EDIT2: I'm just gonna put it up on the market place here or on ebay as Exclusive / unique XLR8 560 ti (which it actually is in fact. If you look at things that way this card is valuable since it IS the only one known).


----------



## Supper

i got the h100 for $59.99 as part of the year end sales to replace my noisy hyper 212+...

overall the performance is great...











before replacing hyper 212+ load is 66c @ 4ghz, ambient 27c
after replacing hyper 212+ with h100 load is as above @ 4ghz, ambient 27c



because the stock fan is so noisy at full speed, i replace it with cm sickleflow and it turns out very nice and quiet (the only noise is the caviar black spinning)...











probably will get a wd green drive for storage during the chinese new year sales and my rig will be 70% complete...









what do you think guys? is it good or bad?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Why not keep the one you have? I would much rather have a black/green than plain black personally.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try to resell it on ebay as it seems to be a pretty rare model (or that might just be for Europeans)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Btw, this is what they answered about the GPU:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm really sorry if your order does not match your expectations. The photos are not contractual, you received the product that corresponds to the reference at PNY, there is no more than one version.
> 
> I'll send you the return process by email, you prefer a credit or a refund?
> 
> I remain at your disposal.
> 
> Thibault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EDIT2: I'm just gonna put it up on the market place here or on ebay as Exclusive / unique XLR8 560 ti (which it actually is in fact. If you look at things that way this card is valuable since it IS the only one known).
Click to expand...

That doesn't actually make it more valuable lol. I wouldn't expect to make money if thats what your thinking. RMA should be easier. Its common for companies to make non reference cards like that later in the production of a card. I got a 6950 from amazon that was a visiontek. Same deal, picture was a reference card but thats not what I got. Strange though that theres no info out there for your card.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> i got the h100 for $59.99 as part of the year end sales to replace my noisy hyper 212+...
> probably will get a wd green drive for storage during the chinese new year sales and my rig will be 70% complete...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think guys? is it good or bad?


Looking good there, but don't get a green. Definitely get a black.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

I really want to get the white or black version of this case.... (can't decide)

When I get it, I want to put in a 200 x 200 x *20* (not 30) mm fan on the side as well as a Noctua NH-U12P. Now I know there is a way to fit the NH-D14 in there while that side fan is on, I just read a thread on it. But how tall is the NH-U12P? Will I be able to put it in this case with the 200 x 200 x 20 mm fan, without mods or workarounds?


----------



## lawndart

Well going around and seeing alot of the MODS, I am gonna be changing my rig up a little or ALOT which ever makes it look sweeter. I will be posting as many pics of the changes I make here.

Things to buy.

Blue cable sleeving
Sparkly Blue paint ( for interior)
Heat Shrink tubing
Fiber glass Resin
3' tubing (I can salvage some of what I have)
New piece of Lexan
Some sort of trim for around window
More zip Ties (Blue of course)

Screws and miscelaneous parts

Sorry spelling sucks.

LawnDart


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Why not keep the one you have? I would much rather have a black/green than plain black personally.


Problem is that the green model comes with blue fans and blue power LEDs. It'd be such a pain to change all these to make your case look decent. Plus my setup is completely black, the green would throw in a unmatching wildness








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'd try to resell it on ebay as it seems to be a pretty rare model (or that might just be for Europeans)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I always thought that the green one was very hard to find, but it seems to be the other way around here.. all hardware stores seem to have plenty of greens but no blacks







I'll just wait, my rig will be no good until the 7970 comes out anyways.


----------



## sarah

I have just aquired a Phantom 410 in white, pretty happy with it so far!

There are only a few little things that are bothering me:


The rubber grommets come off way too easily
The fan controller makes a weird noise on the 2nd setting
There is a faint "burnt electronic" smell coming from the top of the case, I'm not sure if this is the fan controller or anything else up there, my componants are all fine and running cooly.

I'll post some pictures up later, the company I ordered my sleeved extensions from accidentally sent me a red 8pin pci-e instead of an orange 6pin pci-e so I'm currently waiting on them to get back to me on that.


----------



## Macke93

Today i celebrated Christmas with my father, my little brother and my grandparents! Got some cash and nice food










Got my new AKG GHS 1 gaming headset today as well!


My favorite energy drink, Rockstar!


My pink phantom in the dark!


And with some lightning from my camera LED!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> i got the h100 for $59.99 as part of the year end sales to replace my noisy hyper 212+...
> probably will get a wd green drive for storage during the chinese new year sales and my rig will be 70% complete...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think guys? is it good or bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good there, but don't get a green. Definitely get a black.
Click to expand...

Woot new avatar. Nice.


----------



## Dr3w

Still waitng for my phantom in the post









anyone got anytips on the window mod?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> a Phantoms skeleton


SICK!!!!

Yellow ftw! paint a color that u hate, Mod it - Pro-design


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Well going around and seeing alot of the MODS, I am gonna be changing my rig up a little or ALOT which ever makes it look sweeter. I will be posting as many pics of the changes I make here.
> Things to buy.
> Blue cable sleeving
> Sparkly Blue paint ( for interior)
> Heat Shrink tubing
> Fiber glass Resin
> 3' tubing (I can salvage some of what I have)
> New piece of Lexan
> Some sort of trim for around window
> More zip Ties (Blue of course)
> Screws and miscelaneous parts
> Sorry spelling sucks.
> LawnDart


I wouldn't get any Heat Shrink Tubing and just buy regular tubing.


----------



## stratmaster458

Got me a Cooler Master V8 from my buddy for free, fits nicely in the Phantom and my temps are much better than my CM Geminii S!


----------



## lightsout

Woot I passed 5000 meaningless posts









No I do not have a life.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Looking good there, but don't get a green. Definitely get a black.


thanks mate, its just for storage purpose so green will suffice and it has more storage capacity... black is just too noisy...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Looking good there, but don't get a green. Definitely get a black.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate, its just for storage purpose so green will suffice and it has more storage capacity... black is just too noisy...
Click to expand...

I agree anything other then an OS drive gets a green.


----------



## blong48

This is my opinion as to how each WD series should be used.

Caviar Black = Performance Drive.--Best Option if looking for Speed other than an SSD
Caviar Blue = Every Day Use.--Good reliable drive for everyday use.
Caviar Green = Storage.-- Due to the low cost of these drives they are best used for storage if you do not need lightning speeds;

The other storage alternative if you don't want to sacrifice performance and keep a decent cost would be the Caviar Blue. In my opinion caviar black drives should never be used for a storage drive.


----------



## mybadomen

Newest Updates to My newest Phantom Build!

Its still far from done and will be coming all back apart again but it kinda gives an idea where i am going with it.The Mods done to the 5.25 bays wont be clear in color.The hoses wont be white and besides that i still have TONS to do.

Still looking for Solid NON UV Yellow Tubing if anyone knows where i can find it in the USA, or a safe bright yellow coolant.

Anyway , what ya guys thinks so far? More can be seen in the Build Log "Phantom #2" in my Signature


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Newest Updates to My newest Phantom Build!
> Its still far from done and will be coming all back apart again but it kinda gives an idea where i am going with it.The Mods done to the 5.25 bays wont be clear in color.The hoses wont be white and besides that i still have TONS to do.
> Still looking for Solid NON UV Yellow Tubing if anyone knows where i can find it in the USA, or a safe bright yellow coolant.
> Anyway , what ya guys thinks so far? More can be seen in the Build Log "Phantom #2" in my Signature


im not a big fan of the color yellow, but on the phantom it sure looks sick! My one question is where are your hard/solid state drives going?


----------



## Supper

hi guys, is there a way to take out the large HDD without drilling the rivets out? cause i dont own any drill and even if i do, it would be troublesome for me to do it...


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> hi guys, is there a way to take out the large HDD without drilling the rivets out? cause i dont own any drill and even if i do, it would be troublesome for me to do it...


Possibley a dremel


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> hi guys, is there a way to take out the large HDD without drilling the rivets out? cause i dont own any drill and even if i do, it would be troublesome for me to do it...


Not really. Unless you have a spike and a hammer and punch it out. But that can damage the case and will be a pain to do.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> SICK!!!!
> Yellow ftw! paint a color that u hate, Mod it - Pro-design


Lol, yeah Thanks for the advice.I don't actually hate yellow but most people do.I asked a few people what they thought of yellow and they said No don't paint it yellow.So that's exactly what i did









Its a hard color to match though and find Components in.I cant even find Tubing besides UV .I just want Solid yellow Tubing


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Did you guys know that a new revision of the phantom came out which has 1 USB 3.0 port in the front? I just got my case with the USB 3.0 but since my Mobo doesn't have a USB 3.0 header I'm stuck with only 1 usable USB port


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Did you guys know that a new revision of the phantom came out which has 1 USB 3.0 port in the front? I just got my case with the USB 3.0 but since my Mobo doesn't have a USB 3.0 header I'm stuck with only 1 usable USB port


I don't really see the big deal with the usb 3 port. Most new motherboards have tons and they usually gice you extra mounts with extra usb 3 ports.I have only 1 device that runs 3.0 and that's a WD Passport


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Did you guys know that a new revision of the phantom came out which has 1 USB 3.0 port in the front? I just got my case with the USB 3.0 but since my Mobo doesn't have a USB 3.0 header I'm stuck with only 1 usable USB port


I have a spare dual USB 2.0 header for a Phantom and I would be willing to trad it to you for your USB 3.0 one, PM if interested!


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Possibley a dremel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Not really. Unless you have a spike and a hammer and punch it out. But that can damage the case and will be a pain to do.


i see, i guess there no other option but to leave it that way... man i really wish i could get that large HDD out... thanks btw...


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I don't really see the big deal with the usb 3 port. Most new motherboards have tons and they usually gice you extra mounts with extra usb 3 ports.I have only 1 device that runs 3.0 and that's a WD Passport


I don't think its a big deal either. I don't have ANY USB 3.0 devices but its nice to know that NZXT listened to the customers and added 3.0 support. It's also 1 less reason to hate the NZXT Phantom for critics.


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I don't really see the big deal with the usb 3 port. Most new motherboards have tons and they usually gice you extra mounts with extra usb 3 ports.I have only 1 device that runs 3.0 and that's a WD Passport


Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

I got old school phantom without usb 3 and it makes me sad especially when I have a couple of usb 3 flash drives which I use almost daily. My case is on the floor so getting to the rear usb ports is a pain and difficult.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Does anyone know if the Thermaltake frio cpu cooler will fit in this case WITH or WITHOUT the giant fan that goes o the side panel?


----------



## Macke93

Got my two green LED BitFenix Fans today! Of course I installed them!


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Got my two green LED BitFenix Fans today! Of course I installed them!


no offense but i find it weird... pink and green and blue...


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> no offense but i find it weird... pink and green and blue...


Looks alright to me..
Would look awesome if he changed the blue LEDs to green though


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Newest Updates to My newest Phantom Build!
> Its still far from done and will be coming all back apart again but it kinda gives an idea where i am going with it.The Mods done to the 5.25 bays wont be clear in color.The hoses wont be white and besides that i still have TONS to do.
> Still looking for Solid NON UV Yellow Tubing if anyone knows where i can find it in the USA, or a safe bright yellow coolant.
> Anyway , what ya guys thinks so far? More can be seen in the Build Log "Phantom #2" in my Signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not a big fan of the color yellow, but on the phantom it sure looks sick! My one question is where are your hard/solid state drives going?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have picked yellow either but it looks damn nice. Clear tubing with yellow dye would look sweet. I too couldn't really find yellow tubing or dye.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


Is that 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD hose?


----------



## lightsout

Hey you guys see this new 560ti from Galaxy. White PCB. Would look sick in a white phantom. I always think galaxy makes the ugliest cards but this thing is sweet.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey you guys see this new 560ti from Galaxy. White PCB. Would look sick in a white phantom. I always think galaxy makes the ugliest cards but this thing is sweet.


Would need a white motherboard thought too wouldn't it? -.-


----------



## lightsout

Yah that would be nice but that part of the pcb is what gets shown off the most, I think it would look pretty nice.


----------



## Rowey

*NEED SOME HELP GUYS!*

Im making a custom support bracket for my 360 rad to be mounted at the top where the 200mm fans would usually go. Has anybody got any blueprints of a sort? i know there was a few people making them on here not long ago, id just like to have one made quickly in time for my parts arriving.

Do i need a support bracket?


----------



## sarah

Update on my Phantom 410, turns out the burning smell was coming from my psu with a seized fan, found out this morning when I touched the top of my power supply and nearly burnt myself







Fan is unsalvageable and I fancied a new power suppy anyway so I ordered a bequietone to replace it.

Currently running my power supply with a 120mm fan so its a bit frankenstein-ish as its supposed to have a 140mm fan, but at least its working









Still got the problem with the fan controller making a noise on the middle setting though, I'll try and video it at some point.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey you guys see this new 560ti from Galaxy. White PCB. Would look sick in a white phantom. I always think galaxy makes the ugliest cards but this thing is sweet.


Gotta agree with you, this is one area where I feel manufacturers are really dropping the ball. Really why is it that we can basically only have green PCBs (I know there are a few others)? I vote for a nice blue!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> *NEED SOME HELP GUYS!*
> Im making a custom support bracket for my 360 rad to be mounted at the top where the 200mm fans would usually go. Has anybody got any blueprints of a sort? i know there was a few people making them on here not long ago, id just like to have one made quickly in time for my parts arriving.
> Do i need a support bracket?


If you just want one made then PM Kaged about one. He's still making them for people. Like I said you can go without it too, but you have to use the middle fan to support the rad. Also check out K3nny's build log for his orange phantom mod. He made a little different type bracket than Kaged that would be easier to make without a machine.


----------



## Rowey

Ill PM Kaged because i can machine cut one but i just need to know what dimensions etc. and should i go for using EK standard straight compression fittings instead of using 45 degree compression fittings on the block and rad? please help im about to order


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Would need a white motherboard thought too wouldn't it? -.-


God, I wish there were actually white mobos -_-.

OH btw, OC'ed my 560ti to 950/1900/2250 today







stock clocks are 822/1644/2004.


----------



## Rowey

Very nice, what are the temps?


----------



## Pikoy

i got my waterblock for my 480's yesterday i will not get to work on it cause its soon gonna be new years







so party like its the end of the world but will be super excited on working on them


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Very nice, what are the temps?


/2250 wasn't stable apperently. Worked for a bit but crashed after 25 minutes on furmark.
Clocked it down to 950/1900/2200 and that ran furmark for 1:45 hours without any trouble whatsoever.

27° idle in a case which is comparable to an oven (dell studio XPS 8100 stock case). Will be putting my rig into the Phantomw hen I get home to unpack that beauty next monday evening.

Furmark made the GPU go up to 79° max with a fan speed of 61%. 100% (actually 78%, it's capped I guess) only made it 6degrees cooler so it's really worth it knowing it makes like twice the nosie it does at 61%.

In game it reaches 50-60 maximum.

Not playing very recent games though, talking about Black Ops Multiplayer maxed out here lol.

Will learn about voltage and mess with that tomorow but these clocks are the max I can get without increasing voltage.


----------



## Twoogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> God, I wish there were actually white mobos -_-.


I don't know too much about it but sapphire made some way back.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/886/sapphire_pure_crossfire_pc_a9rd580_motherboard/index1.html


----------



## steelkevin

sweet







. Now another brand just has to do that with the upcomming ivy mobos and I'll be happier than ever







!

ps: if it's at 200€ or less and takes sli in 8x/8x or 16x/16x


----------



## craney

Can i somehow install an SSD and a normal mechnical HD in the main 5.25inch dvd drive bays? Im thinking of removing the main HD cage, i dont have the smaller installed either as i was looking for a little more room to play with


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Very nice, what are the temps?
> 
> 
> 
> /2250 wasn't stable apperently. Worked for a bit but crashed after 25 minutes on furmark.
> Clocked it down to 950/1900/2200 and that ran furmark for 1:45 hours without any trouble whatsoever.
> 
> 27° idle in a case which is comparable to an oven (dell studio XPS 8100 stock case). Will be putting my rig into the Phantomw hen I get home to unpack that beauty next monday evening.
> 
> Furmark made the GPU go up to 79° max with a fan speed of 61%. 100% (actually 78%, it's capped I guess) only made it 6degrees cooler so it's really worth it knowing it makes like twice the nosie it does at 61%.
> 
> In game it reaches 50-60 maximum.
> 
> Not playing very recent games though, talking about Black Ops Multiplayer maxed out here lol.
> 
> Will learn about voltage and mess with that tomorow but these clocks are the max I can get without increasing voltage.
Click to expand...

Wait thats without a voltage increase? Thats great, sounds like 1ghz should be a piece of cake. I personally don't even bother with ocing the memory. Doesn't seem to do anything.I would try some heaven benchmark and 3dmark 11. Furmark is just to see max temps its not really a stability test. My personal favorites are loops of crysis benchmark. Or a couple hours of BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twoogle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> God, I wish there were actually white mobos -_-.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know too much about it but sapphire made some way back.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/886/sapphire_pure_crossfire_pc_a9rd580_motherboard/index1.html
Click to expand...

Dang you beat me to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey you guys see this new 560ti from Galaxy. White PCB. Would look sick in a white phantom. I always think galaxy makes the ugliest cards but this thing is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree with you, this is one area where I feel manufacturers are really dropping the ball. Really why is it that we can basically only have green PCBs (I know there are a few others)? I vote for a nice blue!
Click to expand...

Yah its weird they don't get more creative. Like brown pcbs on asus boards. Whats the deal with that?


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> Looks alright to me..
> Would look awesome if he changed the blue LEDs to green though


Nice idea! Maybe I'll do that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> no offense but i find it weird... pink and green and blue...


I will respray it in some nice dark color soon!


----------



## Macke93

I had to tape my BitFenix 230mm fan because the screw holes didn't match


----------



## lightsout

edit nevermind wrong person


----------



## Macke93

Just ordered a NZXT 2m Sleeved Green LED Kit! Just 20€ or 218 Swedish kronor!


----------



## LPRaver89

I am considering getting the green sleeved kit myself... though I think it would look sick with UV... decisions decisions.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait thats without a voltage increase? Thats great, sounds like 1ghz should be a piece of cake. I personally don't even bother with ocing the memory. Doesn't seem to do anything.I would try some heaven benchmark and 3dmark 11. Furmark is just to see max temps its not really a stability test. My personal favorites are loops of crysis benchmark. Or a couple hours of BF3.


Furmark is actually a stability test. It stresses the card and if it isn't stable first sign will be the drivers crashing.

I did also run 3dmark11 and that other passmark thingy.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I am considering getting the green sleeved kit myself... though I think it would look sick with UV... decisions decisions.


It will look sick!









Here is a picture of my 200mm BitFenix on the top!


----------



## sarah

May I present my baby phantom, the pci-e cables are just temporary until I recieve the correct sleeved ones. NZXT have aknowledged there is an issue with the fan controller and they are sending out replacement parts to everyone that has purchased phantom 410's so far which is very nice


----------



## chucknorris101

if youre still looking for yellow tubing - http://www.mcmaster.com/#tubing/=fl50tl

i cant imagine you dont already know about mcmaster carr though. that place has EVERYTHING

also, i think itd look better with clear tube + yellow fluid


----------



## steelkevin

looks nice. There isn't many 410s here and the thread hasn't been updated (since god knows when...). Always nice to see one. No modded ones on here yet though







.

Btw, why don't you add a fan to that cpu heatsink ?

@all: If my phantom doesn't have 3.0 usb can I ask nzxt to send me one ? I think I'd heard people here did that. Not sure though...
What If I tell them mine is broken, will they send me another usb 2 one or a 3 one ?


----------



## Macke93

Just got my 4 Revoltec Green LED fans!
Installed them all!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait thats without a voltage increase? Thats great, sounds like 1ghz should be a piece of cake. I personally don't even bother with ocing the memory. Doesn't seem to do anything.I would try some heaven benchmark and 3dmark 11. Furmark is just to see max temps its not really a stability test. My personal favorites are loops of crysis benchmark. Or a couple hours of BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> Furmark is actually a stability test. It stresses the card and if it isn't stable first sign will be the drivers crashing.
> 
> I did also run 3dmark11 and that other passmark thingy.
Click to expand...

Ok let me rephrase. The majority of people here will tell you furmark is not good for stability testing but mainly used for burn testing. Regardless of what the devs call it. A demanding game is the best true test.

I have seen tons of people in the 500 series owners thread with a new gpu post crazy overclocks with really low volts. Only to come back with average voltage results after they did the stability testing recommended by other members. FOr example I can pass 3dmark all the way up to 980 but am only game stable at 950. Just giving you a heads up you sounded fairly new at this. But if you are just playing games like Black Ops you may never know.


----------



## steelkevin

Is there any private BF3 serers out yet -_- ?

I really can't afford the game right now.

And to push testing higher I record while gaming. Black ops isn't demanding enough to test anything otherwise.

I've just installed heaven bench thing btw.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Is there any private BF3 serers out yet -_- ?
> 
> I really can't afford the game right now.
> 
> And to push testing higher I record while gaming. Black ops isn't demanding enough to test anything otherwise.
> 
> I've just installed heaven bench thing btw.


Wasn't trying to be pushy just giving you my opinion. You can do as you please with your setup.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wasn't trying to be pushy just giving you my opinion. You can do as you please with your setup.


I know, didn't intend to make you feel that way. I'm happy you're showing concern where you could just leave me and let me do mistakes.

So, there aren't any private BF3 servers you're aware of :s ?


----------



## lightsout

As far as servers where you cna use a cracked exe? Idk I don't pirate games its too much of a pain to play multi player and ruins the experience for me.


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Is there any private BF3 serers out yet -_- ?
> I really can't afford the game right now.
> And to push testing higher I record while gaming. Black ops isn't demanding enough to test anything otherwise.
> I've just installed heaven bench thing btw.


Recording while gaming won't be stressing your graphics card any more. It might even offload it a bit since CPU will be having higher load on it and it might not be able to supply GPU with data to load it to max.
I was surprised that I was able to push my card all the way to 900 on core and everything looked fine in 3DMark and Heaven Benchmark, but once I ran BF3 crashed withing few seconds. Also Crysis 2 worked rather well for me when testing OC stability...

On a side note you could test your card even in single player in BF3...


----------



## steelkevin

Having a cracked BF3 server wasn't only for testing the GPU xD. But playing too







.

Don't have a cracked single player either btw.

And weirdly, the three following clocks score exactly the same on heaven:
-900/1800/2004
-900/1800/2100
-925/1850/2150

950/1900 actually isn't stable as there are texture jumps during the test so thank you for showing concern, saved me from using non stable clocks







.

Btw, wasn't aware recording would make the testing less accurate, thanks for that info too.

Oh, recieved of photo of my package (Phantom) from my big brother earlier today.



Wish I was home right now







.

EDIT: Just remembered what I'd forgotten to mention. Voltage is 1.012. I know it's low for a 560 ti but knowing increasing voltage voids warranty kinda scares me and makes me just want to slow down a bit... does anybody know if they can actually tell wether or not you upped it a bit (lets say I up it to 1.1 or more as other cards usually have). Plus I'm not keeping this card forever and it'll be gone by september so I wouldn't want to **** it up.


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Having a cracked BF3 server wasn't only for testing the GPU xD. But playing too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Don't have a cracked single player either btw.
> 
> And weirdly, the three following clocks score exactly the same on heaven:
> -900/1800/2004
> -900/1800/2100
> -925/1850/2150
> 
> 950/1900 actually isn't stable as there are texture jumps during the test so thank you for showing concern, saved me from using non stable clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Btw, wasn't aware recording would make the testing less accurate, thanks for that info too.
> 
> EDIT: Just remembered what I'd forgotten to mention. Voltage is 1.012. I know it's low for a 560 ti but knowing increasing voltage voids warranty kinda scares me and makes me just want to slow down a bit... does anybody know if they can actually tell wether or not you upped it a bit (lets say I up it to 1.1 or more as other cards usually have). Plus I'm not keeping this card forever and it'll be gone by september so I wouldn't want to **** it up.


I heard that you can get a legit russian BF3 for under 20euros and to change a language you just need to edit some registry setting, shouldn't be difficult.

Since you're upping clocks on core/shaders by only so little, barely 3% then you can't except huge jumps on score. And the memory probably won't make that much difference.. Other possible reason for this might be that your card is overheating and it's throttling back the clocks.

And I'm not aware that it can be traced that you change voltage with software... unless you mod your BIOS, or go crazy with voltages, then it should fine.


----------



## steelkevin

lol, had that russian site in my bookmarks for a year or so^^. Never bought anything from them but the friend who gave me the link said it wasn't a scam.

Basically if I don't go crazy and burn the card by upping voltage too much (1.1 might already be a lot, seen people between 1.060 and 1.112), if I need to RMA the card it shouldn't be a problem if I put the voltage back to stock. Oh, wait -_- if I need to RMA it's that it doesn't work, if it doesn't work I can't set it back to stock voltage xD. On the other hard the card wouldn't be turning on so they wouldn't know I'd increased the voltage unless it isn't working because it burned because of the voltage increase. Meaning that all I have to do is be carefull and it'll all be fine.

I'll ask advice on tom's about increasing my 560 Ti's voltage (a lot of people there have a 560 Ti).

Couldn't even afford a 20€ game btw. I'm running short and the money I have is on an account where it'll sleep until ivy mobos and cpus are released.


----------



## lightsout

Stay away from toms. Your better off posting in the nvidia section. But unless you mod the bios you are just changing the voltage in software. Meaning every time you reboot it goes back to stock. So they have no way of knowing you changed it.


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Basically if I don't go crazy and burn the card by upping voltage too much (1.1 might already be a lot, seen people between 1.060 and 1.112), if I need to RMA the card it shouldn't be a problem if I put the voltage back to stock. Oh, wait -_- if I need to RMA it's that it doesn't work, if it doesn't work I can't set it back to stock voltage xD. On the other hard the card wouldn't be turning on so they wouldn't know I'd increased the voltage unless it isn't working because it burned because of the voltage increase. Meaning that all I have to do is be carefull and it'll all be fine.
> I'll ask advice on tom's about increasing my 560 Ti's voltage (a lot of people there have a 560 Ti).


When increasing voltage through programs like MSI Afterburner, you're not storing anything in graphic cards memory. So even if you don't set the voltage to stock before RMA or even selling it to someone else, it will always start at stock settings. There's a little option in Afterburner, where you can apply your modified clocks on startup, but again, those settings are only stored in your PC... so no worries. Well what I mean is be careful, but don't worry too much









I bet even lot of people here have 560Ti's, just go to Nvidia section and browse around there..


----------



## steelkevin

Cheers









Both of you are of a lot of help and it's great to know all that. Makes me feel way more sure about overclocking and increasing voltage.

And wow, why stay away from tom's -_- ?


----------



## Rowey

Source
Quote:


> *NZXT cares about their fans - Vote Your Favorite Phantom 410 Color!*
> 
> We want you guys to participate in part of our production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose your favorite color combination you would like to see us come out with next for the Phantom 410 colored editions. The top 3 most voted colors will be produced and available for retail late February. Voice your opinion now on our Facebook page! The poll will end on Wednesday 1/4/2012 12:00PM PST.


----------



## steelkevin

voted white with blue trim as that was what I wished the Big brother would be like


----------



## Rowey

I voted black and orange









*ALSO*, just started my build log thread. Sub up guys!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1192560/build-log-roweys-watercooled-phantom


----------



## Image132

Guys what is the best way to paint the strips the phantom has?

These strips:



I want to paint mine but I got no idea how to go about doing this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## steelkevin

I'd love to know that too so I can paint mine blue


----------



## KraziKarl

What cooler can I fit in this case with the 200mm side fan installed and 2x200mm top fans installed? I'm having a tough time finding one that will fit. Noctua coolers are out because of size, as are most large air coolers. H100 will not fit on top of my case due to my motherboard's heatsink I believe. H80 will not fit because of the 200mm fan on the top. What other options do I have for cpu cooling? My budget is ~$100, waiting to pull the trigger now. Pic related, it's my PC


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*
> 
> What cooler can I fit in this case with the 200mm side fan installed and 2x200mm top fans installed? I'm having a tough time finding one that will fit. Noctua coolers are out because of size, as are most large air coolers. H100 will not fit on top of my case due to my motherboard's heatsink I believe. H80 will not fit because of the 200mm fan on the top. What other options do I have for cpu cooling? My budget is ~$100, waiting to pull the trigger now. Pic related, it's my PC


I'm pretty sure the H80 would work just not in the place you'd expect.

You can either try putting it at the top with something like this:

http://www.overclock.net/11618001-post168.html
or
http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/180#post_11640646

or just lying it down in the 5.25" bay area. Like so:

http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/190#post_11660702

I have a H70 and I've currently got mine lying that this.


----------



## KraziKarl

I'm confused, where would the fan in the 5.25" bay be pushing the heat?


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Guys what is the best way to paint the strips the phantom has?
> These strips:
> *Picture*
> I want to paint mine but I got no idea how to go about doing this. Any help would be appreciated.


Just tape the area you don't want to paint and just respray the rest!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'd love to know that too so I can paint mine blue


Just tape the area you don't want to paint!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*
> 
> What cooler can I fit in this case with the 200mm side fan installed and 2x200mm top fans installed? I'm having a tough time finding one that will fit. Noctua coolers are out because of size, as are most large air coolers. H100 will not fit on top of my case due to my motherboard's heatsink I believe. H80 will not fit because of the 200mm fan on the top. What other options do I have for cpu cooling? My budget is ~$100, waiting to pull the trigger now. Pic related, it's my PC
> *picture*


Alpenföhn Brocken CPU Cooler - Socket 1155 / 1156 / 1366 / AM3?


Scythe Kozuti CPU Cooler - Socket 775 / 1155 / 1156 / 1366 / AM3


Alpenföhn Triglav CPU Cooler - Socket 775 / 1155 / 1156 / AM3 / FM1


Prolimatech Armageddon CPU Cooler - Socket 1156 / 1155 / 1366


Zalman CNPS11X Extreme CPU Cooler - Socket 1155 / 1156 / 1366 / AM3


----------



## KraziKarl

I just need to make sure that the height of these massive air coolers will not conflict with the thickness of my side 200mm fan. I'm not sure exactly how much clearance there is, but I believe the hyper212+ is 158.5mm, and that doesn't fit.

Edit: did some googling, clearance is apparently 150mm w/ side fan. 8.5mm short









Also, will H100 mounted on top without the included fans, just using the top 2x200mm for pull work? Or do I need the 120s for push?


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*
> 
> I just need to make sure that the height of these massive air coolers will not conflict with the thickness of my side 200mm fan. I'm not sure exactly how much clearance there is, but I believe the hyper212+ is 158.5mm, and that doesn't fit.
> Edit: did some googling, clearance is apparently 150mm w/ side fan. 8.5mm short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will H100 mounted on top without the included fans, just using the top 2x200mm for pull work? Or do I need the 120s for push?


I really think the "Scythe Kozuti CPU Cooler - Socket 775 / 1155 / 1156 / 1366 / AM3" will fit without any problems!


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraziKarl*
> 
> I just need to make sure that the height of these massive air coolers will not conflict with the thickness of my side 200mm fan. I'm not sure exactly how much clearance there is, but I believe the hyper212+ is 158.5mm, and that doesn't fit.
> Edit: did some googling, clearance is apparently 150mm w/ side fan. 8.5mm short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will H100 mounted on top without the included fans, just using the top 2x200mm for pull work? Or do I need the 120s for push?


You do not need to forgo using the H100's 120mm fans for clearance. I just installed the H100 on my phantom, z68/2500k puter and, altho my RAM modules heatspredders presented a problem, the whole thing fit just right into the case, 120mm fans and all.




























As you can see i have the 120mm fans> the radiator> the 200m top fans and it all fits. However the ram modules aren't 'comfortable' to take in and out but its doable.

Granted, different motherboards have different layouts so i cannot speak for all motherboard/ram configs, but on my Asrock extreme3 gen3 with Gskill Ripjaw X modules the H100 fit, but barely heh.

As for the Side fan, the H100's lower clearance doesnt reach the side 200m fan top mounts so i would imagine they wont conflict.


----------



## jjj751

How were you guys able to take out the small HDD bay? I'm trying to screw it out but it seems like it's stripping. I'm bout to go borrow my dad's impact driver.


----------



## KraziKarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> You do not need to forgo using the H100's 120mm fans for clearance. I just installed the H100 on my phantom, z68/2500k puter and, altho my RAM modules heatspredders presented a problem, the whole thing fit just right into the case, 120mm fans and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see i have the 120mm fans> the radiator> the 200m top fans and it all fits. However the ram modules aren't 'comfortable' to take in and out but its doable.
> Granted, different motherboards have different layouts so i cannot speak for all motherboard/ram configs, but on my Asrock extreme3 gen3 with Gskill Ripjaw X modules the H100 fit, but barely heh.
> As for the Side fan, the H100's lower clearance doesnt reach the side 200m fan top mounts so i would imagine they wont conflict.


Good to hear, I was worried about 1) ram clearance, 2) heatsink clearance on mobo, and 3) 8pin cpu connector but your motherboard looks very similar to mine so it looks like it will work! What screws did you use to attach? The ones that came with H100 or NZXT? Or did you buy others?


----------



## CapitanPelusa

I used the screws that came with the H100, but you will need the 2 metal brackets the phantom brings to top mount the h100


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Guys what is the best way to paint the strips the phantom has?
> These strips:
> 
> I want to paint mine but I got no idea how to go about doing this. Any help would be appreciated.


Those are actually one piece... If you take the front panel off you can unscrew it all and youre left with the ones you want. Its very simple.


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Those are actually one piece... If you take the front panel off you can unscrew it all and youre left with the ones you want. Its very simple.


And the ones on the top? I can get the grate above the 200mm fans out but the strip that runs around the power button and the fan controller I can't.

*edit: ok so the front piece is sorted. After some exploring I find it's going to be easy to spray. The top is another story.



How do you paint that? It seems as though it's glued on so I can't take it off. Taping it off is fine but how do you stop paint going into the gap between the case and the part I want to spray?


----------



## DanielMysterio

I have offically created a new Logo for my Rig.

Hope you all like it







.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjj751*
> 
> How were you guys able to take out the small HDD bay? I'm trying to screw it out but it seems like it's stripping. I'm bout to go borrow my dad's impact driver.


They can be quite tight but I wouldnt go bashing about with an impact driver


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I have offically created a new Logo for my Rig.
> Hope you all like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Phantom logo*


Looks really nice man!


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjj751*
> 
> How were you guys able to take out the small HDD bay? I'm trying to screw it out but it seems like it's stripping. I'm bout to go borrow my dad's impact driver.


I managed to get 2 of the screws off. I'm having the same problem though :\


----------



## ThePandaman

Little update from me, the build is coming along rather slowly. But I found some free time during the holidays.

So I decided to paint my motherboard.


And mounted:


I think it turned out rather well. Now I just need some cash for a water-cooling setup and a couple of cathodes.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## steelkevin

WOW that mobo is MINT !

I like the assassin logo too btw


----------



## Rowey

WHITE SABERTOOTH?









Happy new year to you too


----------



## chucknorris101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> Little update from me, the build is coming along rather slowly. But I found some free time during the holidays.
> 
> So I decided to paint my motherboard.
> 
> 
> And mounted:
> 
> 
> I think it turned out rather well. Now I just need some cash for a water-cooling setup and a couple of cathodes.
> 
> Happy New Year everybody!


that looks sweet! are you going to sleeve the cables eventually? main white with black accents would look awesome


----------



## ThePandaman

I have actually ordered some red paracord from FTWPC during their Black Friday sale, the sleeving hasn't arrived yet though.
The reason I went with red sleeving was that the case has red trim, and I want to get water-cooling with blood red liquid when I can afford it. The red will be a nice contrast to everything being white.


----------



## jjj751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> I managed to get 2 of the screws off. I'm having the same problem though :\


Got me pretty frustrated because that was the first thing I set off on doing once i got my case but I got em off, just had to use a screw driver that was a little bigger. Stupid me.


----------



## lightsout

That white motherboard and ram is sick! I love it. Too bad they don't make a 580 like that new white pcb 560ti. Would look perfect in there.


----------



## chucknorris101

so i got the 2m strip of blue LED for my case...any patterns or routes around the case you guys could recommend?


----------



## Birdyz

Here's my complete build!
More pictures to come when I clean up a bit xD


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> 
> Here's my complete build!
> More pictures to come when I clean up a bit xD


You should move your graphics card up to the top slot. The top slot is always the best. You can probably see the card better through the window, which looks sick btw







You should paint the white under the mesh where the 2 120mm fans are located black. I've seen people do this and it looks amazing


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> You should move your graphics card up to the top slot. The top slot is always the best. You can probably see the card better through the window, which looks sick btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should paint the white under the mesh where the 2 120mm fans are located black. I've seen people do this and it looks amazing


I see. I'll try out some of your suggestions thanks!


----------



## Static Jak

Love my Phantom. Though I noticed the led on the fan controller for the two 120mm side fans seems to turn off for a second or two every now and again. Odd.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> Love my Phantom. Though I noticed the led on the fan controller for the two 120mm side fans seems to turn off for a second or two every now and again. Odd.


Sounds weird man!

Here is a picture of my Phantom chassi (edited in Adobe Photoshop CS5)


----------



## mybadomen

Ok again more Updates ! Sorry i havent been on much but it seems i have been working on this Rig around the clock. Literally its 5 am now and im in the middle of Soldering and sleeving my Psu. My new stuff should be here any day now. I got clear Primoflex pro tubing and some yellow anti kink coils.(Not sure on the coils yet but i need to break up the black a little so who knows.I also had to order another 90 degree snake rotary compression fitting. 20 bucks a fitting is insane ! Oh yeah besides that i ordered 2 12" white cathodes (I also have Nzxt light strips white a bunch of regular white led strips from ebay and also have a strobe light setup.Not sure what will be going in yet) ordered 2 White Led Plugs for my new EK Rad and just some wiring stuff to rewire the Psu. But yeah basically my 5 year warranty on the Psu is right out the window!

Here She is .Still lots to do so shes in pretty rough shape:





Answer to a few questions asked a few Posts back:

Q: where are your SSD's and HDD's going to be mounted?
A: My SSD's are mounted in the picture right ine the front on the 5.25 bay.On a special mount i made.And the 2Tb WD Black is getting special mounting also.Besides that all my movies are stored on an external drive,so 2 60gig SSD's in Raid 0 Striped with a 2tb drive is plenty onboard for this build.

Q: What size tubing is that?
A: Its 1/2"ID x 3/4"OD 1/8" Wall thickness. Primochill Primoflex Pro. (I really like there Tubing it bends easily without kinking.)

Sorry wasnt able to answer earlier just been really busy.Just something simple as making Feet is turning into a huge project.I figure i need it up about 2 more inches, or 2 inches total not sure yet.

Love the white motherboard by the way!


----------



## Static Jak

So I think the fan control is buggered.

This morning, when I turned it on, the top LED Fan didn't start up straight away, though the LED on the fan itself did. The fan next to it, my second top fan, did. It took the fan an extra second or 2 to start up. And remembering back, the LED on the controller for the two 120mm side fans didn't come on a few days back. But that time I thought maybe they weren't connected up right so I disconnected them, plugged them back in and turned it on with the LED back on. Though I'd say it would have come back on in it's own time anyway.

Do NZXT RMA single parts by any chance? I'd like to see if I could get just the fan control replaced. I'm presuming it's removable as I've never tried myself.


----------



## mybadomen

7:30 am Still Sleeving and Soldering.I think building this rig is gonna kill me! By the way all i have for mod work is a Jigsaw,Couple Dremels,Ziptool.,Grinder and grinding wheel.and other basic hand tools.I SO wish i had some Machine equipment.I know how to run a Bridgeport and Lathe but have no access to one. Just shows basically a couple hand tools and alot of hard work you can do anything you want really.


----------



## Rowey

looking forward to it badomen, got any pics?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> Little update from me, the build is coming along rather slowly. But I found some free time during the holidays.
> So I decided to paint my motherboard.
> 
> I think it turned out rather well. Now I just need some cash for a water-cooling setup and a couple of cathodes.
> Happy New Year everybody!


That is sick. You should white out your phantom completely. I mean everything, zero contrast. That would be awesome.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Ok still thinking if I should order red tubing .

What do you quys think? Would red tubing look awesome in my Rig? Waiting to hit the checkout button


----------



## robert125381

heck yeah to contrast off the red on the outside of the case do it!

EDIT: jk your case is orange i would go with black that would look sick just because every one does white or orange ya know..


----------



## DanielMysterio

No, actually my Case is White/Red


----------



## mybadomen

Ok heres the Psu Before and after Pictures somewhat. I will Take a better shot of the Psu when i take it out again to work on some other stuff.You can see it in the case and oviously i will be cleaning the wires up better when its in for good.

Anyway what you guys think?

Couldnt find any shots of my Psu before i painted it so ill just show what one looks like stock:

Stock Cougar 1050:


Heres before i sleeved mine:


Best Photos i could get at the Moment Super tired (up over 24hrs now) Just trying to show the Psu Sleeving (Paracord) so you can get an idea where i am heading with it.I know its messy right now its just sitting there and needs to come back out.





And a couple more Random Shots of the whole thing .









Dont forget to Also follow the build Log to see latest updates! (Newest Photos were posted here in the NZXT owners forum first







)

I also added it to the Mod of the month Thread here so its up for Nominations if you think it deserves it.

Oh may have Found yellow coolant after all but looks like it will be a long while before i actually get it.I will keep you all posted and great job on all the new Phantoms.I been looking over the Thread and seen all the new Posts. Awesome Job Guys!


----------



## lightsout

Either clear with yellow coolant or black tubing would look really nice in there. The white has gotta go. Great job though, sleeving looks great.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Why don't you use Mayhems DYE?

Looks great BTW


----------



## num1son

Yes I now condone using mayhems as long as you do your regular water changes and maintenance. Stuff is great!


----------



## DanielMysterio

@num1son

How do you mantain your loop? Do you clean your parts with vinigar every waterchange?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> @num1son
> How do you mantain your loop? Do you clean your parts with vinigar every waterchange?


Oh no. I just empty and refill every couple of months. Although so far I have made so many changes to my loop that I haven't done just a water change yet. If I started to notice anything growing or color changes I would clean stuff more, but I haven't so I just put new water in.


----------



## Macke93

Just got my CPU overclocked to 5GHZ


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Just got my CPU overclocked to 5GHZ


Nice, what cpu and how much voltage did it require?


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice, what cpu and how much voltage did it require?


Intel Pentium E5700, no voltage changed


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Why don't you use Mayhems DYE?
> Looks great BTW


Funny you say that Me and Mayhem have been talking about it in Pm's since yesterday.But i have already said the White tubing was only for testing.I have clear Promoflex Pro Tubing and Yellow Coils on the way but holidays messing with shipping.I paid all the extra shipping options to and still taking forever.Also ordered some Lights and More compression fittings and stuff like that.But depending how the clear and Coils look i will decide from there.I think it might fit my build Theme perfect but wont know till it gets here.Remeber all my lighting is just white lights.I dont wont no flashy colors in this build.The components are colorful enough.

The White Hose was from my last Phantom with the p67 board:
This one:


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Funny you say that Me and Mayhem have been talking about it in Pm's since yesterday.But i have already said the White tubing was only for testing.I have clear Promoflex Pro Tubing and Yellow Coils on the way but holidays messing with shipping.I paid all the extra shipping options to and still taking forever.Also ordered some Lights and More compression fittings and stuff like that.But depending how the clear and Coils look i will decide from there.I think it might fit my build Theme perfect but wont know till it gets here.Remeber all my lighting is just white lights.I dont wont no flashy colors in this build.The components are colorful enough.
> The White Hose was from my last Phantom with the p67 board:
> This one:
> *two images*


Sick build man! Just love it


----------



## mybadomen

Guys how do i change what rig it shows in my signature now that the site changed.I cant find the option?My sig is showing my old Build.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Funny you say that Me and Mayhem have been talking about it in Pm's since yesterday.But i have already said the White tubing was only for testing.I have clear Promoflex Pro Tubing and Yellow Coils on the way but holidays messing with shipping.I paid all the extra shipping options to and still taking forever.Also ordered some Lights and More compression fittings and stuff like that.But depending how the clear and Coils look i will decide from there.I think it might fit my build Theme perfect but wont know till it gets here.Remeber all my lighting is just white lights.I dont wont no flashy colors in this build.The components are colorful enough.


I really was dissapointed with clear tubing and DYE. The coolant lookes great in the res but not in the hoses, not as vibrent as expected







. Thats why I will problably change to red tubing plus DYE


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I really was dissapointed with clear tubing and DYE. The coolant lookes great in the res but not in the hoses, not as vibrent as expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thats why I will problably change to red tubing plus DYE


From personal experience you have to really add a lot of dye to the loop to get the color you want.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I really was dissapointed with clear tubing and DYE. The coolant lookes great in the res but not in the hoses, not as vibrent as expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thats why I will problably change to red tubing plus DYE


Im probally just going to run Distilled water and Biocide for a while.Like i said i have Yellow coils anyway coming.Depending on how they look ill use them or not.But for the Theme i am aiming for they fit in perfect so who knows i got so much to do before that.All the yellow Hose is Uv or pee color so cant do that.Just going to wait and see what else Mayhem has to say about it first.He showed me a Color but they dont sell it yet.I really like how the Clear tubing looks just the way it is with all the Nickel fittings and blocks.It looks great just clear.Lol basically i just keep working on her and She tells me what She wants







(Her = Pc) or maby i think shes telling me what to do who knows with the lack of sleep since it started.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> From personal experience you have to really add a lot of dye to the loop to get the color you want.


yeah thats what worries me i seen something about making yellow with Mayhems and it took 8 drops but it said the temp goes up with the increase of the Dye.But when i spoke to Mayhem today he said it wouldn't effect it at all.Maby i was reading about there old dye

K guys im going to Attempt a Nap.but i might be back because i cant sit still when there's so much to do.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> From personal experience you have to really add a lot of dye to the loop to get the color you want.


There are 6 Drops in my loop currently. Maybe its the tube that doesnt let the color to look more vibrent.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> There are 6 Drops in my loop currently. Maybe its the tube that doesnt let the color to look more vibrent.


If you're not happy with the color add more. I have way more than that in mine to get the color right. Doesn't affect the temps at all.


----------



## atibbo69

Hey guys! I am thinking about buying the Antec Kuhler H20 920 but I'm wondering if it will fit in my NZXT Phantom case. I want to mount it in the top back of my case in a push pull config.

Having one fan outside the case and have the rad and pull fan inside the case. But I wanna make sure I still have room for the top 200mm fan and the side 200mm fan.

Any information much appreciated!

If the 920 won't fit what about 620..?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> And the ones on the top? I can get the grate above the 200mm fans out but the strip that runs around the power button and the fan controller I can't.
> *edit: ok so the front piece is sorted. After some exploring I find it's going to be easy to spray. The top is another story.
> 
> How do you paint that? It seems as though it's glued on so I can't take it off. Taping it off is fine but how do you stop paint going into the gap between the case and the part I want to spray?


My suggestion would be to get the tape in the gap. If youre careful and take your time it should workout nice.


----------



## intelman

Watercooling and custom rad box I built to house my 2 360's. Only thing left is to sleeve (I got frustrated with it and gave up for now







)


----------



## jjj751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> [U
> 
> Watercooling and custom rad box I built to house my 2 360's. Only thing left is to sleeve (I got frustrated with it and gave up for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What kind of fan do you have as the front 140mm? Is it the enermax apollish vegas?


----------



## intelman

Yep its the vegas. I have the led's spinning and the picture caught it in a weird spot


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling and custom rad box I built to house my 2 360's. Only thing left is to sleeve (I got frustrated with it and gave up for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice Clean build ! Window work makes me think of num1son's Phantom


----------



## mybadomen

Can someone please tell me how to change what rig shows in my Signature.I cant find a way to change it still and its showing the wrong build.


----------



## steelkevin

URGENT HELP NEEDED RIGHT NOW (please help me







).

I've got my Phantom and put everything in it, plugged the fan thing to a Molex port , mobo connector is in, cpu connector too, cpu cooler is plugged in, HDD is plugged in (to mobo and psu), ram is in, power button, hdd led and other leds are plugged into the mobo. When I turn the psu on, the mobo light turns on but when I press the boot button on the top of the case (or with my old case's one) all that happens is the psu fan turns for a second or two and so does the gpu's (when it's plugged in). I tried with and without the GPU, with the phantol's boot button and my old case's, everytime the same thing happened.

Could anybody help me out here :s... The mobo clearly isn't broken because the Light goes on, the psu isn't either because it fan spins for a second or two and I see no reason why my HDD would be broken as it was working not later than this morning (as everything else actually).

I go back to school tomorow so basically I've got a couple of hours to solve this problem (or not







).

Any clue will be appreciated.


----------



## DanielMysterio

I had that problem to. One CPU pin on the Motherboard was bent. But I would check everything first and then my problem.


----------



## Rowey

@badomen When you edit your signature underneath it should give you the option of 3 things that you want featured. Hope i helped.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I had that problem to. One CPU pin on the Motherboard was bent. But I would check everything first and then my problem.


I didn't touch the cPU, didn't change it so IS didn't need to.

Both hdd and gpu are working fine, just put them into the crappy pc my bro has







.


----------



## DanielMysterio

try to shortage-circuit both of the on pins on the motherboard for half a second.


----------



## steelkevin

Could you try putting that another way please :s ? I really don't see what you mean, sorry


----------



## DanielMysterio

Take a small screwdriver and conect both black labeled pins or pw on with it


----------



## steelkevin

Feel stupid.

Holf on, I'll take a photo :s

http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5520/img20120102174319.jpg


----------



## Kaged

If you just moved everything over from another rig, the RAM, GPU's, or maybe CPU, could have moved just enough to cause boot up issues. If none of Daniels suggestions work, try re-seating the GPU first. Then the RAM, then if you're still having issues, then the CPU. If you're still not up and running, you might possibly have a bad MB, if somehow you had a small amount of static shock go through it while changing things over from the old case.


----------



## DanielMysterio

My suggestion would only help if hist power button isn't working, but his GPU is turning and so does the PSU


----------



## steelkevin

Using my phone to post -_- and it decided to lag today...

I kept discharging myself, like every screw I went to discharge myself...

Id give up if hdd, gpu and ram weren't working... and if the mobo light didn't go on and all...


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> @badomen When you edit your signature underneath it should give you the option of 3 things that you want featured. Hope i helped.


+1 Rep Thank you so much was driving me nuts trying to find it!


----------



## Kaged

Try this - http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/22 - See if your PSU will kick on, and stay on with this. You just need a paper clip, or a short piece of scrap wire. Make sure to turn the switch on the back off before you put jumper wire in. Once in, turn the switch on the PSU back on.

*EDIT* - You can also try resetting your CMOS. Take the battery on your MB off for a few minutes, with the power supply turned off, or unlpugged, and hit the power button a couple times to discharge any reserve electricity in the capacitors on the MB.


----------



## Rowey




----------



## num1son

Make sure everything is plugged in all the way like Kaged said. Especially RAM. Make sure none of the pins have pushed out of the Mobo 24 pin or the CPU power.
The fact that the fan turns on and the turns off does not mean there is nothing wrong with the PSU. After all it is turning on and then right off. Have you tried a different PSU?
If none of the reseating works then you're going to have to re-do the CPU and check all that out. If everything seems normal there maybe try a new battery in the mobo, actually make sure that didn't come loose either.
It is not your power button. If it turns on at all it should be staying on.


----------



## steelkevin

I didn't tluch the cpu, it stayed in during the process.

Just tried another psu, mobo light goes on as with the other one but when I try to boot nothing happens


----------



## Kaged

It doesn't really matter if you took them out or not, slight movement of the motherboard when you are swapping it around can cause things to move enough to give you issues like you are having. Take the RAM out, and then put it back in. If it still doesn't boot, then take out the CPU, and put it back in. Don't do the CPU, if you don't have any new thermal paste. It is very important to clean the old thermal paste off, and replace it with new if you ever have to take the heatsink fan off to re-seat the CPU.


----------



## steelkevin

Ok, what if I'd had to take the heatsink off. Didn't move the cpu but the heatsink's another story :s


----------



## CapitanPelusa

take off GPU, use the intel cpu built in video, use only 1 RAM stick, unplug all drives. try to boot with barebones, standard troubleshooting procedure.

if no boot swap that one ram stick with another until you tried them all.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok, what if I'd had to take the heatsink off. Didn't move the cpu but the heatsink's another story :s


You will run the risk of burning up the CPU, because you have introduced a large amount of air pockets between the heatsink and CPU. When you apply new thermal paste, the heat sink will spread it out, which won't allow any air to get between the two. When you remove the heatsink, it pull it all apart, allowing air to become part of the mixture, and significantly reducing the cooling capacity, to the point of severe overheating of the CPU.


----------



## steelkevin

Wouldn't have fried within 2 seconds though, right ? And it'd hsve smoked or whatever, right ?


----------



## mybadomen

Does the Pc post at all?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Wouldn't have fried within 2 seconds though, right ? And it'd hsve smoked or whatever, right ?


Not Necessarily smoke, but it could overheat very quickly and shutdown immediately if the MB has a safety measure to prevent damage if the CPU overheats greatly. It could cause some damage though. I would definitely not try turning it on again, until you get some new thermal paste under that heatsink.


----------



## atibbo69

Hey guys! I am thinking about buying the Antec Kuhler H20 920 but I'm wondering if it will fit in my NZXT Phantom case. I want to mount it in the top back of my case in a push pull config.

Having one fan outside the case and have the rad and pull fan inside the case. But I wanna make sure I still have room for the top 200mm fan and the side 200mm fan.

Any information much appreciated!

If the 920 won't fit what about 620..?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Wouldn't have fried within 2 seconds though, right ? And it'd hsve smoked or whatever, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not Necessarily smoke, but it could overheat very quickly and shutdown immediately if the MB has a safety measure to prevent damage if the CPU overheats greatly. It could cause some damage though. I would definitely not try turning it on again, until you get some new thermal paste under that heatsink.
Click to expand...

I've removed heatsinks plenty of times without redoing the TIM. Not the best practice but imo not that big of a deal. Never noticed a temp problem afterwards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Hey guys! I am thinking about buying the Antec Kuhler H20 920 but I'm wondering if it will fit in my NZXT Phantom case. I want to mount it in the top back of my case in a push pull config.
> 
> Having one fan outside the case and have the rad and pull fan inside the case. But I wanna make sure I still have room for the top 200mm fan and the side 200mm fan.
> 
> Any information much appreciated!
> 
> If the 920 won't fit what about 620..?


Never used the antec but I had an H50. If I remember correctly in push pull with one fan outside of the case you could fit the side 200mm fan. But when I tried to fit both fans and the rad it wouldn't work. This is just going off memory and it has been a while. So don't base your purchase on me.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I've removed heatsinks plenty of times without redoing the TIM. Not the best practice but imo not that big of a deal. Never noticed a temp problem afterwards.


He also appears to be using a pre-built MB/CPU. The TIM used in those things aren't usually of really good quality, like what most of the people here use, and won't usually allow a scenario like you've done. When I take off my heatsink or water block with Arctic silver, it still has a a good soft consistency to it, that would probably allow a reseat without a re-apply of paste(though I still wouldn't do it







). The stuff that's on his was probably more like a thermal pad of wax, that was hardened, or almost flaky.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I've removed heatsinks plenty of times without redoing the TIM. Not the best practice but imo not that big of a deal. Never noticed a temp problem afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> He also appears to be using a pre-built MB/CPU. The TIM used in those things aren't usually of really good quality, like what most of the people here use, and won't usually allow a scenario like you've done. When I take off my heatsink or water block with Arctic silver, it still has a a good soft consistency to it, that would probably allow a reseat without a re-apply of paste(though I still wouldn't do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The stuff that's on his was probably more like a thermal pad of wax, that was hardened, or almost flaky.
Click to expand...

Oh I wasn't aware of that. You are right that crap turns into dust. His sig is a bunch of BS so I have no idea what his system is.


----------



## lawndart

Well gents I have modded again... I decided to do a "false bottom" in my rig... what do you think of the final product??



and here it is with the purdy lights



I got the idea from another poster here for the false bottom. The only problem I have is, I had to reuse my old tubing for the water cooling. I plan on buying some white tygon in the future and re sleeving the wires in white.

What do you think??

LawnDart


----------



## Birdyz

Hey guys.
I'm having problems with my led fans. The lights is blinking constantly. I disconnected them one by one to find out which one is blinking but it turns out all of them are. I turned my computer off, disconnected them and reconnected them and its still blinking.

Anyone know whats the issue?


----------



## steelkevin

A friend will bring me some thermal pate tomorrow at school.

I tried each ram stick, with the second one I tried the psu fan didn't spin at all. Could've just been random though... However, I put it aside just in case.

I just put everything away (gpu back into the box and everything else just in the case) till tomorrow. Probably won't have enough time but if I do I'll take everything out, replace the paste (what's on it actually doesn't look like paste at all, I'd bet on something more like dust... it really did feel like dust -_-), try booting outside of the case (not gonna put stuff back in if I'm not sure it'll work -_-) after having checked everything I possibly can, if it doesn't work I'll take my bro's old pc's mobo, ram and cpu (amd cra, think it isn't even a quas core -_- but if I don't have the choice I'll be more than glad it's there) and try with my psu, hdd and gpu (gpu would probably be bottlenecked though...) and see if that works... I'll also try my mobo/cpu with his hdd/psu/gpu, you never know...

You learn of your mistakes I guess and it's better to do it now than later with an ivy and a real mobo and all :s.

I've earned 210€ by working a bit during xmas holidays and my birthday will come before ivy release so I'll have enough by then. Just means months with a crappy mobo and cpu combo (the ram is ddr2 but it's G-skills π series so it actually might be better than what I had lol).

I'm being pretty pessimist but that way I surely won't cry if tomorrow it turns out to be broken







.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I'm having problems with my led fans. The lights is blinking constantly. I disconnected them one by one to find out which one is blinking but it turns out all of them are. I turned my computer off, disconnected them and reconnected them and its still blinking.
> 
> Anyone know whats the issue?


I don´t know if its a fix you can do youself, but go to nzxt homepage, find the rma email and write them of your issue.
They will send you a new headder for the fan controller.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Wouldn't have fried within 2 seconds though, right ? And it'd hsve smoked or whatever, right ?


Ok you should have mentioned something about taking the heat sink off. That could very easily be your issue. It's very possible that your CPU is shutting the rig down from thermal protect. It wont be hurt or ruined (not yet at least) but it will shut everything down in the way you're describing. If you took the heat sink off already take it off again. Take the CPU out. Check that you don't have any bent pins. Then put it all back together and use new thermal paste. Then give it a shot. At the very worst doing that you know you have new thermal paste on there.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Well gents I have modded again... I decided to do a "false bottom" in my rig... what do you think of the final product??
> 
> and here it is with the purdy lights
> 
> I got the idea from another poster here for the false bottom. The only problem I have is, I had to reuse my old tubing for the water cooling. I plan on buying some white tygon in the future and re sleeving the wires in white.
> What do you think??
> LawnDart


I am actually working on something like that bottom right now.Different but same idea.I made a couple but havent got one i like yet so not sure what im doing in that area yet.

What is the white stuff in your tubing? An additive or air?I cant tell from the pictures.

Also why not put the res in the case? It will give a cool effect to your build i think.Unless you like it where it is.

Good job though.Can tell you did alot of work


----------



## Macke93

Got my NZXT Sleeved Green LED Kit 2 meters today!
Installed it, it was quite easy








I also bought a new CPU Cooler "Scythe Shuriken Rev .B", does anyone know how to change the RPM the CPU fan is running at?

Some pictures


----------



## LPRaver89

Clean up those cables man it looks like a nest in there.


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I am actually working on something like that bottom right now.Different but same idea.I made a couple but havent got one i like yet so not sure what im doing in that area yet.
> What is the white stuff in your tubing? An additive or air?I cant tell from the pictures.
> Also why not put the res in the case? It will give a cool effect to your build i think.Unless you like it where it is.
> Good job though.Can tell you did alot of work


Unfortunately that was some older tubing I had to use so it is discoloration inside it. I want to get the white tygon to replace it as soon as I can afford it. BTW that is the top of an old E-Machine case i chopped down.

LOL I hacked to with a dremmel to to get it to fit. As you can see I removed the large bay and replaced it with the smaller HD bay.

As for the reservoir I like it on the outside because I cant figure out how to place it on the interior and have no kinks in my tubing.

I am glad you like it.

LawnDart


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ok you should have mentioned something about taking the heat sink off. That could very easily be your issue. It's very possible that your CPU is shutting the rig down from thermal protect. It wont be hurt or ruined (not yet at least) but it will shut everything down in the way you're describing. If you took the heat sink off already take it off again. Take the CPU out. Check that you don't have any bent pins. Then put it all back together and use new thermal paste. Then give it a shot. At the very worst doing that you know you have new thermal paste on there.


With time I start to realise that no matter what it is, I always fail my first try lol. And I always forget to mention something which appears to be the problem -_-. Should know better by now lol.
Makes me feel way better to know that. Thanks, just made my dad way better







.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Unfortunately that was some older tubing I had to use so it is discoloration inside it. I want to get the white tygon to replace it as soon as I can afford it. BTW that is the top of an old E-Machine case i chopped down.
> 
> LOL I hacked to with a dremmel to to get it to fit. As you can see I removed the large bay and replaced it with the smaller HD bay.
> As for the reservoir I like it on the outside because I cant figure out how to place it on the interior and have no kinks in my tubing.
> I am glad you like it.
> LawnDart


I understand now.And yeah the angle fittings can be a fortune.Mine cost 20 bucks each fitting for the angles.Insane really.


----------



## atibbo69

Hey guys, I am looking to buy a new CPU cooler.

My system:

NZXT Phantom
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 LGA 1155
Intel i5 2500k
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance Blue 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 Dual Channel Memory Kit
XFX 750 PRO PSU
XFX Radeon HD 5770

I can get a Antec Kuhler H20 920 for $100 shipped or
a Swiftech H2O-X20 Edge HD Series 1/2IN 2X120MM for $270 shipped.

Yes the Swiftech will obviously look cooler in the case but is it worth $170 more?

Let me know your thoughts.

I wanna put the Kuhler 920 at the top back of the case with one fan outside the case and the rad and other fan inside and still hopefully have room for the top 200mm fan and side 200mm fan.

Id wanna mount the Swiftech outside the case as well and bring the tubing in through the water cooling holes on the back of the case.


----------



## LPRaver89

If youre going to mount the rad out of the case my vote is for the Antec. I personally dont like the externally mounted rads.


----------



## Kaged

Why not save $140 and get one of these instead of the swiftech?

http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Rasa-750-RS240-WaterCooling/dp/B00414PI80

Edit- You can mount a 240mm rad inside the case at the top. with the provided brackets that come with the Phantoms. It will look cleaner also.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Why not save $140 and get one of these instead of the swiftech?
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Rasa-750-RS240-WaterCooling/dp/B00414PI80
> Edit- You can mount a 240mm rad inside the case at the top. with the provided brackets that come with the Phantoms. It will look cleaner also.


Yeah that's an option but I really don't wanna loose the top 200mm fans as I want to use them for exhaust

Edit* I don't think that XSPC Rasa supports LGA 1155 socket, I'm also in Canada.


----------



## atibbo69

I just checked XSPC's website and I can get that shipped to Canada for $150 that's not bad at all.

Now I just gotta find out the most important part, which cooler is going to bring down my CPU temps more. The rasa or the kuhler..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> I just checked XSPC's website and I can get that shipped to Canada for $150 that's not bad at all.
> 
> Now I just gotta find out the most important part, which cooler is going to bring down my CPU temps more. The rasa or the kuhler..


Rasa for sure and it does support 1155, 1155 and 1156 are the same.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> I just checked XSPC's website and I can get that shipped to Canada for $150 that's not bad at all.
> Now I just gotta find out the most important part, which cooler is going to bring down my CPU temps more. The rasa or the kuhler..


Rasa would be my best guess. I had the Corsair H70 which seems very similar to the Kuhler and I was idling around 40C... with my Rasa kit I idle around 28C.


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> I don´t know if its a fix you can do youself, but go to nzxt homepage, find the rma email and write them of your issue.
> They will send you a new headder for the fan controller.


I see thanks!
Sent them a email regarding the issue.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

I finally got a few quick pics of the case while I installing the 960T tonight. I still need to do something with the molex ends you can see and also get a cpu extension cable so I can run it behind the md.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> I finally got a few quick pics of the case while I installing the 960T tonight. I still need to do something with the molex ends you can see and also get a cpu extension cable so I can run it behind the md.


How do you guys get Photos to look like that .Every picture i take Looks horrible.It takes all the shine and Flash out of my pc.Do i need a really good camera or am i just not taking Photos right?I look at my Pc on here from the photos i posted and it looks totally different then it does at my house.I painted my Pc with Automotive paints Lacquer Base coat/clear coat and Wet sanded and Buffed then Polished the paint but in the Photos it just looks plain yellow like I spray painted it.Also the color in the Pictures just looks plain yellow.Its actually Chrome yellow with Many coats of clearcoat over it.Its not just the paint though everything in the photos looks dull.I tried shining a light on it and it looked worse.There must be some trick to taking photos.I seen some incredible Photo's around.
Oh and since i hijacked your post on accident .Very clean build mate is what i meant to say before i started blabbing about how to photos like you did on the bottom picture.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> How do you guys get Photos to look like that .Every picture i take Looks horrible.It takes all the shine and Flash out of my pc.Do i need a really good camera or am i just not taking Photos right?I look at my Pc on here from the photos i posted and it looks totally different then it does at my house.I painted my Pc with Automotive paints Lacquer Base coat/clear coat and Wet sanded and Buffed then Polished the paint but in the Photos it just looks plain yellow like I spray painted it.Also the color in the Pictures just looks plain yellow.Its actually Chrome yellow with Many coats of clearcoat over it.Its not just the paint though everything in the photos looks dull.I tried shining a light on it and it looked worse.There must be some trick to taking photos.I seen some incredible Photo's around.
> Oh and since i hijacked your post on accident .Very clean build mate is what i meant to say before i started blabbing about how to photos like you did on the bottom picture.


Check out this guide from JoePhoto. Very detailed tutorial of how to get good pics of your rig. Camera doesn't matter at all, it's mostly with the lighting.

EDIT: Totally forgot the link







http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> How do you guys get Photos to look like that .Every picture i take Looks horrible.It takes all the shine and Flash out of my pc.Do i need a really good camera or am i just not taking Photos right?I look at my Pc on here from the photos i posted and it looks totally different then it does at my house.I painted my Pc with Automotive paints Lacquer Base coat/clear coat and Wet sanded and Buffed then Polished the paint but in the Photos it just looks plain yellow like I spray painted it.Also the color in the Pictures just looks plain yellow.Its actually Chrome yellow with Many coats of clearcoat over it.Its not just the paint though everything in the photos looks dull.I tried shining a light on it and it looked worse.There must be some trick to taking photos.I seen some incredible Photo's around.
> Oh and since i hijacked your post on accident .Very clean build mate is what i meant to say before i started blabbing about how to photos like you did on the bottom picture.


All i did was shine my desk lamp on the inside of the pc with a piece of printer paper of the light to help defuse it. Then i had the camera on a tripod set in the no flash mode with a slower shutter speed to take in the light. I could make it a lot better, but this one was just really quick.

Summery: don't use flash instead use either a lamp with paper over it or natural light and use a tripod or something else that you can set the camera on.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Check out this guide from JoePhoto. Very detailed tutorial of how to get good pics of your rig. Camera doesn't matter at all, it's mostly with the lighting.


Link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Link:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig


I 2nd This!

Great thread


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> All i did was shine my desk lamp on the inside of the pc with a piece of printer paper of the light to help defuse it. Then i had the camera on a tripod set in the no flash mode with a slower shutter speed to take in the light. I could make it a lot better, but this one was just really quick.
> Summery: don't use flash instead use either a lamp with paper over it or natural light and use a tripod or something else that you can set the camera on.


Thanks so much and everyone else that pointed me to the guide. I was shining a lamp towards my Pc but never thought of the paper idea.Thanks for the tip mate.


----------



## mybadomen

Just wanted to share this with you guys,seeing you guys are always helping me when its things i have no clue about.I love painting with Paint guns ,Airbrushes etc and made a guide on how you can do it from Home very inexpensive.Never use these kinds of paints in the house or without a respirator that i show in the thread.They go for about 15 bucks and save your life.

Anyway heres a guide for you guys that like customizing things.I only have a 8' x 10' shed that i do all this out of but i have also made small tents with plastic and wood to paint in.

Heres the Guide hope you enjoy it.:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188309/guide-to-painting-your-custom-pc-like-a-show-car-finish-dump-the-spray-cans


----------



## Pikoy

not bad there bro by the way i already installed my waterblock just have to do some minor tweaks and will post some pics of it


----------



## ace ventura069

hy everyone
i've got a phantom case to for christmas ,
so can i join the club please


----------



## atibbo69

edit


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> I just checked XSPC's website and I can get that shipped to Canada for $150 that's not bad at all.
> Now I just gotta find out the most important part, which cooler is going to bring down my CPU temps more. The rasa or the kuhler..
> 
> 
> 
> Rasa would be my best guess. I had the Corsair H70 which seems very similar to the Kuhler and I was idling around 40C... with my Rasa kit I idle around 28C.
Click to expand...

Idle means nothing. Watercooling is all about load temps.


----------



## mybadomen

Ok bunch of parts came today so starting with the clear tubing with no coils on it.(Will be running straight Distilled water and Biocide no color) or option 2 (Mayhem's Yellow he is working on that's not released yet.) I will show you guys with the clear tubing alone and with the coils for your opinions.It would be nice if i can get away without using a colored fluid or dye but not sure if i can yet without ruining the look i am going for when its done.

Dont mind the messy wiring etc for now its all coming out again to finish up some other stuff.

What do you guys think of just Clear? For more Photos click the build log for Phantom #2 Link in my Signature.



I think im just going to Carefully hand paint the pci-x slots black by hand if i cant find black covers for them in the USA.The red drives me nuts in this particular build.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Hey guys, i was doing some browsing for a fan for the front panel of my phantom, i found this http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12ff1.html, seems like a good fan although a bit noisy, but based on the positioning exactly how noisy are we talking about, also, if i do turn it down, will it still have decent airflow (btw i'm not on the owners list yet, and being added would be nice







)

Edit: Omen, that case looks sick btw, i wonder if you could get some decent cooling if you filled the loop with Lemonade


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Hey guys, i was doing some browsing for a fan for the front panel of my phantom, i found this http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12ff1.html, seems like a good fan although a bit noisy, but based on the positioning exactly how noisy are we talking about, also, if i do turn it down, will it still have decent airflow (btw i'm not on the owners list yet, and being added would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Edit: Omen, that case looks sick btw, i wonder if you could get some decent cooling if you filled the loop with Lemonade










or if i just pee in it.


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Ok bunch of parts came today so starting with the clear tubing with no coils on it.(Will be running straight Distilled water and Biocide no color) or option 2 (Mayhem's Yellow he is working on that's not released yet.) I will show you guys with the clear tubing alone and with the coils for your opinions.It would be nice if i can get away without using a colored fluid or dye but not sure if i can yet without ruining the look i am going for when its done.
> Dont mind the messy wiring etc for now its all coming out again to finish up some other stuff.
> What do you guys think of just Clear? For more Photos click the build log for Phantom #2 Link in my Signature.
> I think im just going to Carefully hand paint the pci-x slots black by hand if i cant find black covers for them in the USA.The red drives me nuts in this particular build.


Hmmm you haven't thought about black tubing with yellow kink coils?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if i just pee in it.


Ah the Grylls Cooling Method, good if you ever get trapped with your pc in like an earthquake


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Hmmm you haven't thought about black tubing with yellow kink coils?


Yes i did but theres going to be way to much black in the case.I figured i went clear that gives me the option to change the color if i dont like it.So 1 option with the black tubing or a few different options with the clear.The original thought was the black and yellow coils but i dont know if i like the coils yet.Will post Photos soon .Working on the coils now.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Hmmm you haven't thought about black tubing with yellow kink coils?


Ew, dont use anti-kinks. Ewwwwww.

The clear tubing looks awesome. personally i dont think it needs dye in it, but i suppose you dont know really till you try so you may as-well give it a shot when mayhem releases his custom dye. I was looking at it for a while and... Dont you think you should have used black finish compression fittings? just a thought. Everything looks truly amazing in it.


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yes i did but theres going to be way to much black in the case.


Let me say first that the your case already looks amazing!









And why not paint the bottom rad yellow to break up all the black? Mask the fins, so fan blades would stand out on black background. Also why create some custom design to paint on that EK backplate, or go the easy way and cut a vinyl sticker with scalpel... Also make something like that on RAM water block (yellow EK logo?) and on the black plate behind SSD drives


----------



## mybadomen

Yes theres lots not done yet.theres more paint being put on in places and more black panels with Vinyl like the 5.25 cage. But like you guys i hated the idea of the coils but i dont think they look bad at all now that i put them on.I think they will fit the theme pretty nice when finished.I think what i like most is its not something you see on alot of builds.

Ok im going to blow the whole Theme by letting you guys know early what i was aiming for.My Son is Autistic and Loves Transformers.He owns tons and tons of them. And his favorite is guess who? Yup Bumblebee so im trying to make a Bumblebee theme without going overboard.I want to somehow incorporate some of the chrome to the outside of the case also to fit the inside.So with the theme in mind the coils kinda fit as Bumblebees insides might look.I wanted to wait before naming the Pc and releasing the Theme but i think i really need to let people know the theme to get proper feedback and opinions.

Anyway here it is with Coils.Not on perfect but just on enough to get the idea.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yes theres lots not done yet.theres more paint being put on in places and more black panels with Vinyl like the 5.25 cage. But like you guys i hated the idea of the coils but i dont think they look bad at all now that i put them on.I think they will fit the theme pretty nice when finished.I think what i like most is its not something you see on alot of builds.
> Ok im going to blow the whole Theme by letting you guys know early what i was aiming for.My Son is Autistic and Loves Transformers.He owns tons and tons of them. And his favorite is guess who? Yup Bumblebee so im trying to make a Bumblebee theme without going overboard.I want to somehow incorporate some of the chrome to the outside of the case also to fit the inside.So with the theme in mind the coils kinda fit as Bumblebees insides might look.I wanted to wait before naming the Pc and releasing the Theme but i think i really need to let people know the theme to get proper feedback and opinions.
> Anyway here it is with Coils.Not on perfect but just on enough to get the idea.


Looks amazing to me, sounds like some really good ideas you already have, can´t wait to see it get done


----------



## lightsout

@mybadomen I hate anti kink coils. But I think that looks pretty good. For me with the clear tubing it just looks like something is missing. Yellow dye would be sweet. I was just playing around with the picture in paint. Idea I had was black tubing. Paint the ram cooler and gpu backplate. Heres my masterpiece.










Just messing around but whatever you decide nice work. The black and yellow theme looks pretty nice.


----------



## mybadomen

The problem is you dont see the other black plates yet because i need to know where every wire is going before i can finish them i will try to draw up real quick where they are going.And yeah i almost didnt even try putting them on i dont like them normally but i think they look nice in this build.My wife insisted i ay least try them in there so i did and i think i like it.Remeber black tubing will hide alot of whats behind it thats another thing that worries me about it.And if all else fails at the end i will be using special coolant color i am waiting to be released.

Ok quick and messy but it shows where one of the major Black Vinyl plates are going:


----------



## lightsout

I gotcha. I guess my vote would be leave the coils on, and then if mayhem releases the dye take them off and use dye. Can they come on and off while the hose is attached? Would that ruin them?


----------



## Notleh

For anyone who wants NZXT parts/cases/stuff, here is a coupon for 20% off purchases at the NZXT store: NZXT2012

http://store.nzxt.com/


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I gotcha. I guess my vote would be leave the coils on, and then if mayhem releases the dye take them off and use dye. Can they come on and off while the hose is attached? Would that ruin them?


easily removed and put on.So thats why for now ill leave them on till a better option arrives.Like maby a company will actually just make some regular yellow tubing.Not UV or pee colored.The coils are extremely cheap and they do keep the lines nice at tight angles.4 dollars worth i used and have leftover.I ordered 3 times that much so i have enough to replace it many times if needed.Lol.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I gotcha. I guess my vote would be leave the coils on, and then if mayhem releases the dye take them off and use dye. Can they come on and off while the hose is attached? Would that ruin them?
> 
> 
> 
> easily removed and put on.So thats why for now ill leave them on till a better option arrives.Like maby a company will actually just make some regular yellow tubing.Not UV or pee colored.The coils are extremely cheap and they do keep the lines nice at tight angles.4 dollars worth i used and have leftover.I ordered 3 times that much so i have enough to replace it many times if needed.Lol.
Click to expand...

I was the same way when I first set up my WC. Right away I didn't like the white tubing. I started thinking I should have went black. I'm happy with it now though.


----------



## mybadomen

I just stuck some cathodes in it and Sleeved and installed the Bitspower Res plugs.Cathodes are just sitting in it not installed yet.I have a few options i mentioned in my build log for lights:

Oh yeah also added a piece of that silver to protect the water to the little EK guy in the Reservoir.

Heres this look anyway:


----------



## mybadomen

Sorry for the double post but this is great !

During this Phantom Build i heard my little pets (Sugar Gliders) making a funny sound.Other then there normal funny sounds so i checked on them and found this in with one we call Sassy:





If its a baby boy his name will be Phantom so lets all hope! But yes we are very excited ,we have owned Sugar Gliders for many years but this is our first Joey EVER! Pop the bottle its celebration time !

Ok now we can see all the oooohhh its so cute posts


----------



## lightsout

My daughters are freaking out lol they want one, Never seen those before, are those legal in the US? Way cute.

Rig looks great btw.


----------



## Pikoy

hahaha had my mom close her eyes when i was scrolling to the thread cause she gets squeamish about those kinds of animals hahaha looks good bro


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My daughters are freaking out lol they want one, Never seen those before, are those legal in the US? Way cute.
> Rig looks great btw.


It depends what State you are from.I know New Hampshire is a definite yes.Not sure about other states.But always buy from a Breeder never a Mall or place like that.They need alot of attention or they will die of Depression.and they will be around along time.They are also Nocturnal and Marsupial.So they like to be up late at night and thats when you have to be there for them.And yes they have a Pouch like a Kangaroo.

Heres some Pictures of what they look like grown up if you never seen one:


----------



## NinetyOne

Had my Phantom since they were released, but never bothered to officially join the club! So sign me up! ^^


























Nothing special i know. I shall be doing a custom loop sometime in the next couple of months.

Also what's the best way to remove the HDD bracket? I already removed the small one as you can see, but all you had to do was unscrew that.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Had my Phantom since they were released, but never bothered to officially join the club! So sign me up! ^^
> (Removed 3 pictures)
> 
> Nothing special i know. I shall be doing a custom loop sometime in the next couple of months.
> Also what's the best way to remove the HDD bracket? I already removed the small one as you can see, but all you had to do was unscrew that.


a drill and drill the rivets out.And welcome to the club.


----------



## NinetyOne

Hah damn.. If there's one thing I don't have... It's a drill.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Hah damn.. If there's one thing I don't have... It's a drill.


Very careful with a Dremel use tape around the area in case you slip. and dont let the metal shavings get in the Pc.Drills are common just ask someone around your area or a friend to borrow theres or help you.

Also where has "esproductions" been? I haven't heard from him in ages. (Question pointed to the whole club not you personally)


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Very careful with a Dremel use tape around the area in case you slip. and dont let the metal shavings get in the Pc.Drills are common just ask someone around your area or a friend to borrow theres or help you.
> Also where has "esproductions" been? I haven't heard from him in ages. (Question pointed to the whole club not you personally)


I just moved up from England to Scotland and sharing a flat with a mate, so really don't know anyone round here haha. Will any old cheap one do?


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah they are pretty soft Aluminum .


----------



## lightsout

@mybadomen Sounds like a lot of work. Do those things jump off stuff in the house and fly like that? If you throw it up will it glide lol?

I live in cali where everything is illegal. I have never seen these my whole life so I assume they are not allowed. You never know though.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> @mybadomen Sounds like a lot of work. Do those things jump off stuff in the house and fly like that? If you throw it up will it glide lol?
> I live in cali where everything is illegal. I have never seen these my whole life so I assume they are not allowed. You never know though.


Yup your right.
California
Illegal California Department of Fish and Game

My bothers and Nephews live in Cali and i lived there with them at one time in Bakersfield. Thats where my brother and fellow Overclocker/Sytem Builder passed away recently lived. (Passed at 43 years old of natural causes and happened when he was on the road in his truck.He was a Truck driver for England and had a brand new truck that he owned )But i remember going there and right away i got pulled over just for crossing the street on foot. Jaywalking or something they called it.I couldn't believe it.

California
Illegal California Department of Fish and Game


----------



## lightsout

Jwalking or something lol. Is that not illegal elsewhere? You should only get hassled if you do it on a busy street though.

Sorry to hear about your brother though man RIP.


----------



## mybadomen

No i was on a silent side road. walking across in front of the cop car. He got out and screamed at me i was 15 then im 39 now.

Omg guys i am siked ,Other members on here helped me find these.I had no idea they even existed.So goodbye red on my motherboard!This is so Huge to me you have no idea! The red was giving me Nightmares.Even if you look in the Photos i took i try to avoid getting the bottom Pci-x slots in the shot.Now in a few days that problem is solved.I was going to hand paint them all very carefully.

Lamptron Computer Slot Protector Kit - Black (For DDR2/DDR3 RAM, PCI, & PCI-E Slots)
DDR2/DDR3 Slot Protectors - 3pcs
PCI Slot Protectors - 3pcs
PCI-E x1 Slot Protectors - 2pcs
PCI-E x16 Slot Protectors - 2pcs


----------



## mybadomen

Have to post fast my posts are at 666 i dont like it.This useless post is just to fix that.


----------



## Gecko

hi guys, planning to get a phantom this weekend. But first thngs first, i have to ask:

Will my H80 fit in this case with the top 200mm fan installed? I wnt be installing a sidepanel fan so that wont be a problem. Can anyone confirm this please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> hi guys, planning to get a phantom this weekend. But first thngs first, i have to ask:
> Will my H80 fit in this case with the top 200mm fan installed? I wnt be installing a sidepanel fan so that wont be a problem. Can anyone confirm this please? Thanks in advance.


Theres 2 Fan slots on top for the big fans besides that im not sure.

It should say on page 1 Though.


----------



## Gecko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> hi guys, planning to get a phantom this weekend. But first thngs first, i have to ask:
> Will my H80 fit in this case with the top 200mm fan installed? I wnt be installing a sidepanel fan so that wont be a problem. Can anyone confirm this please? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres 2 Fan slots on top for the big fans besides that im not sure.
> 
> It should say on page 1 Though.
Click to expand...

Yes but i intend to mount both 20mm fans on top, and still keep the H80.

On the first page it says the H70 is confirmed to fit. Nothing about the H80.

Ideas?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No i was on a silent side road. walking across in front of the cop car. He got out and screamed at me i was 15 then im 39 now.
> Omg guys i am siked ,Other members on here helped me find these.I had no idea they even existed.So goodbye red on my motherboard!This is so Huge to me you have no idea! The red was giving me Nightmares.Even if you look in the Photos i took i try to avoid getting the bottom Pci-x slots in the shot.Now in a few days that problem is solved.I was going to hand paint them all very carefully.
> Lamptron Computer Slot Protector Kit - Black (For DDR2/DDR3 RAM, PCI, & PCI-E Slots)
> DDR2/DDR3 Slot Protectors - 3pcs
> PCI Slot Protectors - 3pcs
> PCI-E x1 Slot Protectors - 2pcs
> PCI-E x16 Slot Protectors - 2pcs


Those slot protectors are a great idea. I've never seen anything like that! I think I'm gonna order a UV Blue set from FrozenCPU. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Macke93

Does anyone have the Corsair CPU Watercooling Kit H100 installed in their phantom?
I'm really thinking of purchasing one of those to keep my processor cool and happy with the 5,0 GHZ OC!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Does anyone have the Corsair CPU Watercooling Kit H100 installed in their phantom?
> I'm really thinking of purchasing one of those to keep my processor cool and happy with the 5,0 GHZ OC!


i have this in my phantom


----------



## Gecko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> hi guys, planning to get a phantom this weekend. But first thngs first, i have to ask:
> Will my H80 fit in this case with the top 200mm fan installed? I wnt be installing a sidepanel fan so that wont be a problem. Can anyone confirm this please? Thanks in advance.


Anyone?


----------



## lightsout

Depends how you do it.. Are you still trying to do push pull. This question is asked like every third post btw.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Depends how you do it.. Are you still trying to do push pull. This question is asked like every third post btw.


I agree. Almost every question has been answered. The search button is your friend


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Does anyone have the Corsair CPU Watercooling Kit H100 installed in their phantom?
> I'm really thinking of purchasing one of those to keep my processor cool and happy with the 5,0 GHZ OC!


I just installed one in my old phantom when I sold it . The person who wanted it didn't want to have to maintain the full loop i had in it not to mention i wanted $3500. with the cooling and 2200. with the h100 ,i have a fortune in my cooling and dont want to get rif of it so when i sell my old builds i usually dump a H100 right in and then i can sleep at night knowing the things going to be ok. I was amazed at the cooling it had . Was running 4.8 on an i5 with no issues for 24/7 daily use. But the cooler also handled 5.0 ghz but temps got in the 70s with the voltage needed. I'm sure changing the fans with some nice fans in push/ pull and that cooler could handle a lot.Trust me easy install and great cooling and cheap. You can't go wrong with that cooler. Highly Recommend it!


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i have this in my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picture*[/URL]


Najs man! What is the temperatures now against before?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I just installed one in my old phantom when I sold it . The person who wanted it didn't want to have to maintain the full loop i had in it not to mention i wanted $3500. with the cooling and 2200. with the h100 ,i have a fortune in my cooling and dont want to get rif of it so when i sell my old builds i usually dump a H100 right in and then i can sleep at night knowing the things going to be ok. I was amazed at the cooling it had . Was running 4.8 on an i5 with no issues for 24/7 daily use. But the cooler also handled 5.0 ghz but temps got in the 70s with the voltage needed. I'm sure changing the fans with some nice fans in push/ pull and that cooler could handle a lot.Trust me easy install and great cooling and cheap. You can't go wrong with that cooler. Highly Recommend it!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Najs man! What is the temperatures now against before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


before idle whas 36 ° and full load +-70°
now with the h100 idle 12° and full load i have to test it
but i will do this tommorow and will let you know it









greetz


----------



## mybadomen

Hey anyone by chance have a Photo of a full size and min Phantom side by side? My cousin sent his newegg edition Phantom back and is thinking of a mini Phantom because its easier to travel with.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> before idle whas 36 ° and full load +-70°
> now with the h100 idle 12° and full load i have to test it
> but i will do this tommorow and will let you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetz


12 degrees c ? where are you outside in a blizzard? I seen low 20s but 12 seems really really low


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> before idle whas 36 ° and full load +-70°
> now with the h100 idle 12° and full load i have to test it
> but i will do this tommorow and will let you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetz


Oh shiet!
That's amazing, good man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hey anyone by chance have a Photo of a full size and min Phantom side by side? My cousin sent his newegg edition Phantom back and is thinking of a mini Phantom because its easier to travel with.


Please go with the Phantom Full Tower! You'll not have to change chassi in the future due to lack of space!
Go BIG, do it right!


----------



## mokylim

hey guys,a proud new owner of a white phantom here.. great thread here btw. i just have a quick questions.

1. i want to install a intake fan on the bottom part of the case (the part where i took off my hard drive mounts, just in front of the PSU), what size fans should i be getting?. and can anyone suggest a fan filter that can also fit on the bottom? can i also fit another fan on the one next to this also?

Thanks guys


----------



## Kaged

So I got my new tubing for my loop today.......Was planning on, and thought I had ordered the UV Red primochill. Opened up the package and its black lol. I must have had both pages open at the same time and ordered the wrong one by accident. Oh well, I guess black tubing it is!


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> Anyone?


hey brah--- teh h80 will not fit with the fan. it would also impede the side 200mm fan.

Either get the h100 or install the h80 in the 5.25 inch bay. I have the h80 in the bay.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> So I got my new tubing for my loop today.......Was planning on, and thought I had ordered the UV Red primochill. Opened up the package and its black lol. I must have had both pages open at the same time and ordered the wrong one by accident. Oh well, I guess black tubing it is!


lol oh well. Black is cool too.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hey anyone by chance have a Photo of a full size and min Phantom side by side? My cousin sent his newegg edition Phantom back and is thinking of a mini Phantom because its easier to travel with.


Hey bro, I dunno if you've seen this article, you probably have. I don't mean to rain on your parade, but the whole Bumblebee theme, I mean this is the one thing your son's build needs, and I know that maybe price or time may have been the issue, but I was just thinking you shoulda waited till this came out /:


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey bro, I dunno if you've seen this article, you probably have. I don't mean to rain on your parade, but the whole Bumblebee theme, I mean this is the one thing your son's build needs, and I know that maybe price or time may have been the issue, but I was just thinking you shoulda waited till this came out /:




I think that K3nny should get this one!

I know I would be tempted by that if I was in the market for a new board, but I think I am gonna use my 950 until its worthless.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> 
> I think that K3nny should get this one!
> I know I would be tempted by that if I was in the market for a new board, but I think I am gonna use my 950 until its worthless.


Both cool but i don't want to jump on the 2011 wagon yet.I will wait for Ivy Bridge E for that. If i even do go 2011 at all.But yeah both board look great and for the time being i am sticking with AsRock over Asus.I always bought Asus high end boards but since P67 I switched to Asrock. My current build i can crossfire or Sli 2 Pci 3 .0 cards in with Ivy.


----------



## mybadomen

Really had to show me this? Cant i enjoy my current build for even a second.I want to switch now







Honestly though it really don't make sense going 2011 yet.definitely going to wait for the Ivy 2011 chips and see what comes out at that time.But it does make me drool.


----------



## mybadomen

Hey guys i have been messing with stuff in Photoshop and i dont really like the transformer theme of the batman theme that much.Any ideas?


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokylim*
> 
> hey guys,a proud new owner of a white phantom here.. great thread here btw. i just have a quick questions.
> 
> 1. i want to install a intake fan on the bottom part of the case (the part where i took off my hard drive mounts, just in front of the PSU), what size fans should i be getting?. and can anyone suggest a fan filter that can also fit on the bottom? can i also fit another fan on the one next to this also?
> 
> Thanks guys


I think its a 120 or a 140, but the manual will say what it is


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hey guys i have been messing with stuff in Photoshop and i dont really like the transformer theme or the batman theme that much.Any ideas?
> All My new fans are called Vipers,Thats where the Venom name fits in.


Ok here's some more Ideas? Anyone got any suggestions? What theme i should go with.? If not familiar with my build look in my signature for Phantom #2 link:


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


This one's my favorite out of all of your ideas so far. Looks awesome


----------



## Image132

I love that venom logo. I would stick with it and make it a center piece and do something like this:



Unless you can fit something nice under there like:



It's maybe a little squashed but I love that EK logo, turn it on it's side and you almost got a transformers logo









By the way what happened your top left black piece?


----------



## Image132

So guys do you think I pulled this off? I only used spray paint. 56k warning, although with this thread I think it's a bit late for that


----------



## ace ventura069

looks good


----------



## pirates712

Does anyone know of a good way to lock the case to something? I'm bringing mine to university and it'd be nice to have the extra peace of mind. I don't remember seeing a slot for a kensington.


----------



## lightsout

@Image132 That looks excellent, especially for an ROG rig.

@mybadomen I like the venom one too. I think most of them look pretty cool. You should put the stickers all over for all the brands of your parts, like sponsors. Like a nascar lol (no I do not watch nascar)


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pirates712*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good way to lock the case to something? I'm bringing mine to university and it'd be nice to have the extra peace of mind. I don't remember seeing a slot for a kensington.


Trust me no one is going to be lugging away your 30 pound Phantom. If anything, the thief would rather take out the valuable components if they eve knew how to do that. Just make sure your doors remain locked when you are out and you won't have a problem.


----------



## pirates712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adversity*
> 
> Trust me no one is going to be lugging away your 30 pound Phantom. If anything, the thief would rather take out the valuable components if they eve knew how to do that. Just make sure your doors remain locked when you are out and you won't have a problem.


That's what I figured, my parents were more worried about it that me. Btw, it weighed 30lbs BEFORE I filled it with goodies


----------



## Rowey

Badomen, if your still basing the project around your son then i personally would just use the autobots logo in the middle or something without the NZXT text, would look brilliant.Good job btw


----------



## steelkevin

Hey guys, after having replaced thermal paste and tried a couple of stuff including different HDDs, GPUs, ram... tried without cpu, without anything or with only one component at a time I took the mobo out and outside of the case with an old psu it booted so I tried with the my current PSU and it booted too. Today in a maths class, after the teacher put me alone in front of his desk instead of at the back where I usually am because I was messing around (got detention too...) I noticed a tissue underneath my desk that was making it stable by lifting it. That's when I thought about those weird screws and realized they had to go under the mobo. You've all understood by now what I'm talking about, SPACERS. Thing is I didn't have them on my dell case, the case was shaped so they weren't needed so I had absolutely no idea what they were and what their purpose was.

I'm surprised my mobo didn't fry with all those boot tries tries -_-. I was really lucky I guess.

I want to thank you all for doing your best to help me although none of you had the solution (although I ended up buying thermal compound when not really necessary








), nobody could've none that was my problem unless it'd happened to them before so really, thank you for having tried your best and cared, it's not always like that on the internet as people tend to think they're over real life courtesy and all







.

So, I'll be posting a photo tomorow or this weekend (if not even tonight) to join the club.

I LOVE THIS CASE <3


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hey guys, after having replaced thermal paste and tried a couple of stuff including different HDDs, GPUs, ram... tried without cpu, without anything or with only one component at a time I took the mobo out and outside of the case with an old psu it booted so I tried with the my current PSU and it booted too. Today in a maths class, after the teacher put me alone in front of his desk instead of at the back where I usually am because I was messing around (got detention too...) I noticed a tissue underneath my desk that was making it stable by lifting it. That's when I thought about those weird screws and realized they had to go under the mobo. You've all understood by now what I'm talking about, SPACERS. Thing is I didn't have them on my dell case, the case was shaped so they weren't needed so I had absolutely no idea what they were and what their purpose was.
> I'm surprised my mobo didn't fry with all those boot tries tries -_-. I was really lucky I guess.
> I want to thank you all for doing your best to help me although none of you had the solution (although I ended up buying thermal compound when not really necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), nobody could've none that was my problem unless it'd happened to them before so really, thank you for having tried your best and cared, it's not always like that on the internet as people tend to think they're over real life courtesy and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So, I'll be posting a photo tomorow or this weekend (if not even tonight) to join the club.
> I LOVE THIS CASE <3


Dude that's so basic none of us could have imagined that was it! You are lucky though that could easily have killed the board. And you didn't buy the pasted for no reason. It's bound to be way better than the stuff that was one there, so you should be getting better temps. Plus now you have some for future endeavors.


----------



## steelkevin

Ikr lol.

Must've done 20-50 boot attempts, I'm impressed the mobo didn't fry.

About the thermal compound, almost ended the tube, was a tiny cooler master one and the guy at cyberteck store seemt stupid, he didn't understand the word CPU and then he was all impressed when I said it was an i7-860 (everybody knows that's far from being the best cpu out there lol...). How the hell do people work in such shops without knowing a thing about hardware... drives me crazy. Cost me 5€ only btw.

And I ain't keeping this cpu no longer than 2-3months







. Not OC'ing it either so temps don't really matter but sure was worth it (I guess ^^).


----------



## Hogwasher

Well my RASA kit got here this morning just waiting on the white tubing to start my first "real loop" Will post some pics later


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hey guys i have been messing with stuff in Photoshop and i dont really like the transformer theme of the batman theme that much.Any ideas?


This one would look so sick without the NZXT writing and when the Autobot logo was Chrome


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hey guys i have been messing with stuff in Photoshop and i dont really like the transformer theme of the batman theme that much.Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one would look so sick without the NZXT writing and when the Autobot logo was Chrome
Click to expand...

I agree. If you are still making this case for your son, that would be the way to go. If you get it in chrome it would look like the badge of the Camero and the black would look like a racing stripe.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hey guys i have been messing with stuff in Photoshop and i dont really like the transformer theme of the batman theme that much.Any ideas?


I'd do this, but without the NZXT logo, just the transformers logo centred on the door, and have the yellow NZXT logo on the bottom mesh like Image 132 suggested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*


----------



## LPRaver89

I can remember someone else posting on here a long time ago that didnt realize that he had to use the standoffs either... and he'd built a few PCs.


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah I think I'm going with the venom theme and name . If I can do it The snake I know I can mask off but the name is going to be difficult to mask off. I have to draw it to size cut it out on Frisket and then somehow mask it all off and spray with no leaking.then clear coat over it again and wet sand and the finally buff it all out! It's really a lot more work then it looks.but if I get it right it will look way better then a sticker.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hey guys i have been messing with stuff in Photoshop and i dont really like the transformer theme of the batman theme that much.Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one would look so sick without the NZXT writing and when the Autobot logo was Chrome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. If you are still making this case for your son, that would be the way to go. If you get it in chrome it would look like the badge of the Camero and the black would look like a racing stripe.
Click to expand...

Not making the case for my son. He has most his parts but he's only 8 and autistic . I was thinking of saving the Bumblebee theme for him. This build is my personal built but I let him play dirt 2 and other race games on mine because we have a steering wheel etc. also I have been trying to find a board for a intel dual core 2.2 for him but can't seem to find a cheep one. That has pci e and ddr2 I believe it's 775 socket or something . I have a few boards here but they don't work at all.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Keep the Bumblebee to you and make him an Optimus Prime Build







. I get the feeling that the snake head just doesn't look good on yellow and the Autobot looks just perfect on the theme







.

Just my opinion







.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> I love that venom logo. I would stick with it and make it a center piece and do something like this:


Really like this one. Maybe you could put the snake head between the fangs of the V and M.


----------



## Papas

What do you guys think of the NZXT Black with orange highlights phantom? I personally love the white one, but would never get it. to hard to keep clean.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> What do you guys think of the NZXT Black with orange highlights phantom? I personally love the white one, but would never get it. to hard to keep clean.


The black and orange would definitely be my first choice for colour, but it's almost impossible to get one in Canada, so I settled for plain black. Black and orange looks sweet but on the down side it normally still comes with blue LED fans and blue power/reset and fan controller LEDs. Although I hear NZXT will supply you with orange fans with an RMA, the power/reset and fan controller LEDs you'll have to change yourself if you want everything to match.

IMO, I can't stand white cases. The outside looks nice, but really no one is going to have a white monitor and keyboard and other white peripherals to match the case. Also a black mobo stands out way too much on the white. The cables are also much more noticeable than having black cables on a black case.


----------



## rmhawk

Does anyone know what the stock fan RPMs are? I just bought a phantom and havent received it yet. I was looking at getting another 200mm for the top exhaust (CPU is watercooled and using the rear exhaust for radiator push/pull), and just wanted them to match. Newegg has 800rpm and 1300rpm, so i would like to know what the stock one is.

Also, is it worth it to get another 200mm for the side, or is that overkill and it messes with the airflow? Maybe an 800rpm running on low speed?


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmhawk*
> 
> Does anyone know what the stock fan RPMs are? I just bought a phantom and havent received it yet. I was looking at getting another 200mm for the top exhaust (CPU is watercooled and using the rear exhaust for radiator push/pull), and just wanted them to match. Newegg has 800rpm and 1300rpm, so i would like to know what the stock one is.
> Also, is it worth it to get another 200mm for the side, or is that overkill and it messes with the airflow? Maybe an 800rpm running on low speed?


Just buy one more NZXT FS-200 fan and you don't have to worry!

I have one 230mm on the side and that's sick airflow!







It's a BitFenix Spectre LED (green)
Also got one 200mm NZXT FS-200 in the top with another BitFenix Spectre LED 200mm (green), two 120mm on the side Revoltec (green), one 120mm in the back revoltec (green) and one 92mm revoltec (green) in the middle


----------



## Papas

Dam I want this case....deciding if I want to order one or not.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> What do you guys think of the NZXT Black with orange highlights phantom? I personally love the white one, but would never get it. to hard to keep clean.


Actually thats not true. White is easiest to keep clean on anything Cars computers etc. Its called the snow affect.If you ever look at your window and its snowing it looks nice and clean but if you look really close it could be all dirty.
Basic Principle is:Lighter the color Cleaner it looks. Ans black is the hardest off all to keep clean it shows everything ,even finger prints and dust.

But yes White is the best color for staying clean.


----------



## Reaper2794

Hey guys. Can you guys PLEASE help me out?

For the Logisys cathodes, from what I understand, you need a sound module for every single separate cathode right, so one sound module can't power 2 cathodes? Each one also needs it's own individual inverter?

I want to get some 4" or 6" ones to place around my case, and I wanna make them sound reactive too

I'll be buying from FrozenCPU locally since I live a little over 5 miles away from em

Btw, the case has a side window panel by NZXT, so you'll be able to see inside, so yeah I'm trying to get some ideas

I also want to put 2 blue cathodes on the edge of my table, do these have to be plugged into my PC? Cause if there's a way I could power them but have them outside my PC without not being able to close my case properly, that'd be real sweet

EDIT: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3001/lit-54/Logisys_4_Cold_Cathode_Kit_Dual_Ready_-_Blue.html

That says dual ready, meaning what... I don't get whether one inverter can power both, and if so, can one sound module sound activate both >_>?

Please help D'x


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys. Can you guys PLEASE help me out? I want some sound reactive cathodes, but I don't know how many sound modules and inverters I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I want to get some 4" or 6" ones to place around my case, and I wanna make them sound reactive too
> I'll be buying from FrozenCPU locally since I live a little over 5 miles away from em, the thing is my case already has a lotta blue in it:
> Blue 2M Sleeved LED Kit
> 2 x 200mm NZXT Blue LED fans
> 2 x 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Blue LED Fans
> 1 x 140mm Bitfenix Spectre Blue LED Fan
> Blue Anti Kink Coil (UV reactive)
> The Spectre fans and anti kink coil I dont have yet, the anti kink coil is gonna be lighted up by a small UV cathode on top, they will go around my H60 tubes
> The Spectre fans I want for sure, but the anti kink coil isn't a must, although I think it'd look real nice around the black H60 tubes, they're perfect, so I'm getting em for sure basically
> So I'm trying to decide, what sizes, and how many inverters and sound modules do I need? Can someone please explain which packs come with what and what they support additionally?
> I don't know if I should get any other color cathodes because Blue, Red and Green are all primary colors so they'll clash, I want sound reactive cathodes, but maybe getting diff colors won't be a good idea (possibly maybe white?) so what do you guys think? I have the white Phantom with black trim
> Btw, the case has a side window panel by NZXT, so you'll be able to see inside, so yeah I'm trying to get some ideas
> I also want to put 2 blue cathodes on the edge of my table, do these have to be plugged into my PC? Cause if there's a way I could power them but have them outside my PC without not being able to close my case properly, that'd be real sweet
> Please help D'x


i am in the same boat basically im trying to getstrobe lights setup inside without going overboard.I wish Logisys made there Meteor lights in White because they are awesome i had them in my Red October build and they give an awesome light show.


----------



## mybadomen

Damn i am so sick of sleeving and wiring right now! So many damn wires when you start adding Media Stations and different sets of lighting and mount things and odd places.


----------



## phalewail

Just finished putting together my first watercooled build yesterday in a Phantom, so you can add me to the club. The graphics card is a Phantom too so I guess that makes it a dual phantom.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phalewail*
> 
> Just finished putting together my first watercooled build yesterday in a Phantom, so you can add me to the club. The graphics card is a Phantom too so I guess that makes it a dual phantom.


Very nice, clean looking build. I suggest taking the small HD cage out if you aren't using it. It'll give you a bit more air flow. Other than that nice build







Can't tell if you're new or not, join date is a year ago but only one post.. Well either way, welcome to OCN


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdfldsfhi*
> 
> welcometo: http://www.netetrader.com
> The website wholesale for many kinds of fashion shoes, like the nike,jordan,prada,****, also including the jeans,shirts,bags,hat and the decorations. All the products are free shippin, and the the price is competitive, and also can accept the paypal payment.,after the payment, can ship within short time.
> free shippingcompetitive priceany size availableaccept the paypal
> ===== http://www.netetrader.com =====
> jordan shoes $32nike sho $32Christan Audigier bikini $23
> Ed Hardy Bikini $23Smful short_t-shirt_woman $15ed hardy short_tank_woman $16Sandal $32christian loubo utin $80
> Sunglass $15
> COACH_Necklace $27handbag $33AF tank woman
> $17puma slipper woman $30
> ===== http://www.netetrader.com =====
> ===== http://www.netetrader.com =====
> ===== http://www.netetrader.com =====
> ===== http://www.netetrader.com =====


*** is this!!


----------



## Papas

Ordering the nzxt 410 tomorrow....the white one.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Ordering the nzxt 410 tomorrow....the white one.


I think you were looking for the NZXT Club? This is the NZXT Phantom Club.Unless you meant to post it here.


----------



## phalewail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Very nice, clean looking build. I suggest taking the small HD cage out if you aren't using it. It'll give you a bit more air flow. Other than that nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're new or not, join date is a year ago but only one post.. Well either way, welcome to OCN


As clichéd as it sounds I am a long time lurker first time poster, I remember looking at this thread about a year ago when I built my wifes Phantom. Thanks for your suggestion, I might remove the HD cage tomorrow. I might also search this thread to see how others have their case fans set up to get some air flowing through.


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I think you were looking for the NZXT Club? This is the NZXT Phantom Club.Unless you meant to post it here.


As far as I know you get a midtower phantom case called the phantom 410.

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/phantom_410

Are these smaller phantoms still eligible for this thread? They are technically phantoms...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> What do you guys think of the NZXT Black with orange highlights phantom? I personally love the white one, but would never get it. to hard to keep clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually thats not true. White is easiest to keep clean on anything Cars computers etc. Its called the snow affect.If you ever look at your window and its snowing it looks nice and clean but if you look really close it could be all dirty.
> Basic Principle is:Lighter the color Cleaner it looks. Ans black is the hardest off all to keep clean it shows everything ,even finger prints and dust.
> 
> But yes White is the best color for staying clean.
Click to expand...

This for sure. Thats why I've never had a black car. They look so nice all shiny and clean but then next day after a wash they look all dirty. The white phantom stays very clean.


----------



## steelkevin

hmm... since I finally got my system to boot I've noticed one of the fans was making A LOT of noise while gaming. Thought that GPU setting were messed but realized it wasn't the GPU's fan but the CPU's heatsink's fan when I maxed the speed of my gpu's fan with AfterBurner and it made wAY less noise than the noise I was hearing in game.

So, I wanted to see what the hell was wrong since it's the same heatsink / fan combo as before. I ended up downloading SpeedFan and realized something really weird. My CPU cores go up to 50-65°C when I load a heavy internet page or a video and go back down if I minimize or close chrome. That being said, here's a screenshot of my ****ed up temps -_-:



JESUS CHRIST ! Loaded a game in window mode to see how high those temps were going and why the fan was spining so much:


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> hmm... since I finally got my system to boot I've noticed one of the fans was making A LOT of noise while gaming. Thought that GPU setting were messed but realized it wasn't the GPU's fan but the CPU's heatsink's fan when I maxed the speed of my gpu's fan with AfterBurner and it made wAY less noise than the noise I was hearing in game.
> 
> So, I wanted to see what the hell was wrong since it's the same heatsink / fan combo as before. I ended up downloading SpeedFan and realized something really weird. My CPU cores go up to 50-65°C when I load a heavy internet page or a video and go back down if I minimize or close chrome. That being said, here's a screenshot of my ****ed up temps -_-:
> 
> 
> 
> JESUS CHRIST ! Loaded a game in window mode to see how high those temps were going and why the fan was spining so much:


It would help if you updated your sig rig so people know what hardware you are referring to. Also I recomend real temp or hw monitor. Speedfan isn't that great and the UI sucks.


----------



## steelkevin

What the hell do you think's in CURRENT BUILD ??

It's up to date and has been since I ever changed the GPU.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> 
> I think that K3nny should get this one!
> I know I would be tempted by that if I was in the market for a new board, but I think I am gonna use my 950 until its worthless.


Wooot







! i want







!


----------



## Gled

Finally did a window mod.


----------



## k.3nny

Looking goooood







!


----------



## intelman

Looks sweet! I love all the different window designs we have in this club


----------



## AznMongoose

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. Hoping you guys can help me with a problem.

I'm having some issues with my Phantom's LED fans. I've bought two extra 200MM LED fans from NZXT, and hooked them up to the case. Using the splitters provided with the fans, I was able to hook up the fans with the ON/OFF button found at the back of the case. Only problem is, they don't turn off. They stay on as long as the fans are turning. Has anyone got 3 200MM fans to work with the button? Halp meh pl0x.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznMongoose*
> 
> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. Hoping you guys can help me with a problem.
> 
> I'm having some issues with my Phantom's LED fans. I've bought two extra 200MM LED fans from NZXT, and hooked them up to the case. Using the splitters provided with the fans, I was able to hook up the fans with the ON/OFF button found at the back of the case. Only problem is, they don't turn off. They stay on as long as the fans are turning. Has anyone got 3 200MM fans to work with the button? Halp meh pl0x.


Try unplugging the splitter and turning the connector the opposite direction. If I remember right, that connector can be put in both ways, and all it acts as, is a ground, and if put in wrong it will always be grounded, leaving the leds on.

Edit- If that doesn't work, try switching one of the fan connectors around, thsy would cause the same issue.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> i am in the same boat basically im trying to getstrobe lights setup inside without going overboard.I wish Logisys made there Meteor lights in White because they are awesome i had them in my Red October build and they give an awesome light show.


Hey omen







I just called FrozenCPU, they said that:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10452/ele-649/Logisys_Cold_Cathode_Sound_Activation_Inverter_Kit.html#blank

support sound activation for up to 2 cathodes. Apparently they are an inverter and sound activation module in one, and the dial is what controls the sensitivity

I'm gonna go into the store locally since I'm only bout 7 miles away, gonna get an idea of what color cathodes I want and where. I hope I can see how the sound activation works in person.

He said he has a Red Phantom with a window on display.

These few next weeks are gonna be goooooddd <3


----------



## ReconRunner

Anyone?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> 
> Anyone?


looks good


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> What the hell do you think's in CURRENT BUILD ??
> 
> It's up to date and has been since I ever changed the GPU.


Whoa sorry man. I didn't go looking through all your rigs. Watch the attitude.


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> hmm... since I finally got my system to boot I've noticed one of the fans was making A LOT of noise while gaming. Thought that GPU setting were messed but realized it wasn't the GPU's fan but the CPU's heatsink's fan when I maxed the speed of my gpu's fan with AfterBurner and it made wAY less noise than the noise I was hearing in game.
> So, I wanted to see what the hell was wrong since it's the same heatsink / fan combo as before. I ended up downloading SpeedFan and realized something really weird. My CPU cores go up to 50-65°C when I load a heavy internet page or a video and go back down if I minimize or close chrome. That being said, here's a screenshot of my ****ed up temps -_-: [/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> What the hell do you think's in CURRENT BUILD ??
> It's up to date and has been since I ever changed the GPU.


I rule out too much or too little TIM since that wouldn't make THAT much difference. I'd say the the obvious thing is that you seated your CPU cooler incorrectly... are all the push pins in and locked? Try removing your cooler and very carefully replacing it, also might as well re-apply TIM (pea sized amount in centre of CPU heat-spreader)...


----------



## mybadomen

Bunch of new Updates on my Build Log getting close to finishing it up.Please Check it out. Soooo much work into it!

Here's the Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-modded-phantom-2-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good

Sneak Preview:


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> 
> Anyone?


Now that's K3nny board if there ever was one !! Buy it K3nny!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Bunch of new Updates on my Build Log getting close to finishing it up.Please Check it out. Soooo much work into it!
> Here's the Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-modded-phantom-2-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good
> Sneak Preview:


Hate to say it man but I don't think the white lighting is the way to go. Immaculate build but the lighting right now makes it look boring IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> What the hell do you think's in CURRENT BUILD ??
> It's up to date and has been since I ever changed the GPU.


Wow.

"Hey guys I screwed up my computer can you help me since I have no idea what I'm doing? Oh also I would like to freak out and cuss at you instead of remaining rational"

You don't deserve help any more. GLHF.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Hate to say it man but I don't think the white lighting is the way to go. Immaculate build but the lighting right now makes it look boring IMO.
> Wow.
> "Hey guys I screwed up my computer can you help me since I have no idea what I'm doing? Oh also I would like to freak out and cuss at you instead of remaining rational"
> You don't deserve help any more. GLHF.


I don't like colored lights. i built tons of blue,red,green lit pc's My hardware is colored enough i dont want it getting washed out with one color.That would have been the easier way for me to go because the colors inside wouldnt have to be a perfect match. Say if i added all red lights ,everything would just be blurred red.I like white lights and maby some strobes in it but no colored. Also remeber my yellow one is going to have Stobes in it also.

Heres an example of lights washing everything out: I got rid of this case and the lighting and went to white lights after this build that eventually became Requiem Revamp my White Phantom.Same motherboard etc just not blurred out by the color.



I like this way more .I can see all the different colors rather then just 1 color.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Bunch of new Updates on my Build Log getting close to finishing it up.Please Check it out. Soooo much work into it!
> Here's the Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-modded-phantom-2-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good
> Sneak Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to say it man but I don't think the white lighting is the way to go. Immaculate build but the lighting right now makes it look boring IMO.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> What the hell do you think's in CURRENT BUILD ??
> It's up to date and has been since I ever changed the GPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "Hey guys I screwed up my computer can you help me since I have no idea what I'm doing? Oh also I would like to freak out and cuss at you instead of remaining rational"
> 
> You don't deserve help any more. GLHF.
Click to expand...

I like the lighting.

And leave it to Num to come in and put someone in their place. It always seems to be the same characters that want to come off like that.


----------



## WickedTico

Pics finally...please add me to the list of owners.


----------



## num1son

I liked the white on your white case, but the white makes all the yellow just look plain. I would put yellow lights in it.

Lightsout -


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I like the lighting.
> And leave it to Num to come in and put someone in their place. It always seems to be the same characters that want to come off like that.


Yeah it all comes down to what you personall like .I know when i spend hours on hours making sure everything in my case is matched perfect and every detial is perfect.I want to be able to see it.If i added red or yellow for example lights.It would just make everything in the case look the same color.If i was building a rig to sell or something like that i would just buy all colored fans and through whatever parts in it and it would still look great because you would just see the color of the glowing lights.I use this trick all the time for my friends when they bring me mixed matched parts.We just wash it out in either blue or red lighting and they look great.could be a red MB,green Gpu,and yellow Psu and you'd never notice do to the lighting.Dont get me wrong though you will see me building with colored Lights also just not on this Rig.To much detail went into the color scheme to blur it out.I even went as far as putting covers on my extra Pci-e slots just to make sure they matched the build.
Basically boils down to personal opinion and what lighting fits your rig when its done.All me Fan controller lights and power switches are also in white.I will have to post Photos when i get the strobes all set up in it so you can actually see them in action.
If i ever get that far.I miss my Rig so bad and want it finished.


----------



## Kaged

I like the idea of white lighting personally. You should look into getting an LED light strip in white, instead of the cathodes though. The white cathodes to me, look more dingy/blueish, and don't really light up the case as well as I think they should. I'm loving your build though, it just looks amazing









I've been somewhat busy tonight cleaning out my water loop, and making a slight change in the hard drive bay arrangement, I will hopefully have an actual build log by the end of the weekend, thanks to a few requests, and mybadomen's more recent request







Here's a teaser from tonight's festivities


----------



## adittoro

i just finish this last night, my first WC setup on the lovely Phantom..







and a pic of my R.A.T.

Going to add some fans inside for more flow..
i wish Newegg ships to asia...


----------



## lightsout

Looks good guys. Doesn't newegg have a Chinese site?


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adittoro*
> 
> i just finish this last night, my first WC setup on the lovely Phantom..
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of my R.A.T.
> Going to add some fans inside for more flow..
> i wish Newegg ships to asia...


I'm loving that blue/orange/white look you got going. Was going to get that case with the same color scheme too but bought a laptop instead =(


----------



## adittoro

Yes the have a NewEgg Chinese site, but the deals arent ever as sweet as the one in the States...*sigh

T3chAdd1ct :Thanks! aah..thats too bad, well hopefully one day you can join the Phantom'ers. and customize it as well...


----------



## Image132

I know this is a long shot but does anyone know if a 360 rad fits on the top of a phantom with a maximus IV extreme and corsair vengeance ram? I would have loved to just get their Low profile vengeance but they don't make it in red!!!


----------



## DanielMysterio

I have a Maximus Extreme-Z with corsair vengance ram and the rad fits very snug.


----------



## moonmanas

Still messing


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I have a Maximus Extreme-Z with corsair vengance ram and the rad fits very snug.


I read through your build log quick. Awesome looking pc btw. You got the rasa RS360 in there? Could you please take a photo for me og the gap between the rad and your ram? I'd really appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Still messing


That looks sexy! Watchout num1son someone is coming up, fast!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> I read through your build log quick. Awesome looking pc btw. You got the rasa RS360 in there? Could you please take a photo for me og the gap between the rad and your ram? I'd really appreciate it.
> That looks sexy! Watchout num1son someone is coming up, fast!


lol please. Once he gets those GPU's underwater then I'll start sweating. lol jk

No but for real lots of good looking builds on this page. It's good to see so many putting water cooling into this case!

Also Kaged lets see some blocks on those GPU's already!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Also Kaged lets see some blocks on those GPU's already!


I really wish I could have done that while I had it apart. I'm still waiting for the the 2nd part of my bonus so I can get the GPU blocks, 2nd rad, and a new pump/top, and reservoir. I should just start buying single parts here and there til I have them all. But I did prepare for the future with the hard drive bay mod.









But it wasn't really too bad taking it apart. I was able to remove the CPU block, rad and pump/reservoir as a single unit, and drain in my sink








When I add the GPU's to the loop, I will add a fill port, and drain port though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> No but for real lots of good looking builds on this page. It's good to see so many putting water cooling into this case!


I concur! Way to be everyone


----------



## lightsout

I agree lots of new folks really stepping it up. Makes me feel like I need to do something with mine


----------



## DanielMysterio




----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> I read through your build log quick. Awesome looking pc btw. You got the rasa RS360 in there? Could you please take a photo for me og the gap between the rad and your ram? I'd really appreciate it.


Sorry for the late reply I was busy to get the cloning software to work, for finally Hackintoshing my PC. There's actually much room between the Fan and the Ram, the trouble was the 8 Pin is pretty tight there.
Thanks for the feedback btw


----------



## flatchicken

Hi guys,

I was browsing various water cooling shops during last few days, since there was nothing better to do... That got me thinking, if there is any chance to fit radiators of different sizes to Phantom.

I know its usually 2x120 or 3x120 at top and 2x120 at bottom and 1x120 at the rear. I saw only combinations of these radiators, but not much else...

So here are few of my ideas I want to run by you:

1. instead of running 2x120 at the bottom, why not put there 1x180 or 1x200 ? Length-wise they're shorter than the common 2x120 rads, but they are significantly wider.
Why to run these sizes? Let me explain: the 2x120 rad has the surface size of 288 square cm. The 1x180 has 324 square cm, which is 12.5% more. And the 1x200 rad has 400 square cm which 38.8% more.
Both of these rads are on the thinner side and their fins are not very dense, therefore lower rpm fans would do, like for example this Phobya one. Or should there be enough space left, someone could go for thicker fans Phobya 32mm or these Silverstones (slower and faster one)

2. 3x120 rads are usually 400mm long, +/- few millimetres... I checked EK and XSPC ones, since they come also as "all in one water cooling solution". Magicool makes a 2x180 which is exactly 400mm long. Width is the uncertain thing, as it is 180mm. But according to my estimates, which are based on no measurements of case whatsoever, it could fit in the top if it would be moved as far MB tray as possible.
Why would anyone try to do that? Well just because 2x180 rads have 50% more surface area compared to 3x120. Again, same fans could be used as before.

So what do you guys think about this? I know fitting them in, might be quite a lot more work than going the normal way, but this it could end up quieter than the standard rads, while keeping the temps about the same.

And not, unfortunately I'm not asking this because I'm going to watercool my system. I would really like to, but the extra money will most probably go to new tires for bike, keeping my crappy car working etc...


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flatchicken*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I was browsing various water cooling shops during last few days, since there was nothing better to do... That got me thinking, if there is any chance to fit radiators of different sizes to Phantom.
> I know its usually 2x120 or 3x120 at top and 2x120 at bottom and 1x120 at the rear. I saw only combinations of these radiators, but not much else...
> So here are few of my ideas I want to run by you:
> 1. instead of running 2x120 at the bottom, why not put there 1x180 or 1x200 ? Length-wise they're shorter than the common 2x120 rads, but they are significantly wider.
> Why to run these sizes? Let me explain: the 2x120 rad has the surface size of 288 square cm. The 1x180 has 324 square cm, which is 12.5% more. And the 1x200 rad has 400 square cm which 38.8% more.
> Both of these rads are on the thinner side and their fins are not very dense, therefore lower rpm fans would do, like for example this Phobya one. Or should there be enough space left, someone could go for thicker fans Phobya 32mm or these Silverstones (slower and faster one)
> 2. 3x120 rads are usually 400mm long, +/- few millimetres... I checked EK and XSPC ones, since they come also as "all in one water cooling solution". Magicool makes a 2x180 which is exactly 400mm long. Width is the uncertain thing, as it is 180mm. But according to my estimates, which are based on no measurements of case whatsoever, it could fit in the top if it would be moved as far MB tray as possible.
> Why would anyone try to do that? Well just because 2x180 rads have 50% more surface area compared to 3x120. Again, same fans could be used as before.
> So what do you guys think about this? I know fitting them in, might be quite a lot more work than going the normal way, but this it could end up quieter than the standard rads, while keeping the temps about the same.
> And not, unfortunately I'm not asking this because I'm going to watercool my system. I would really like to, but the extra money will most probably go to new tires for bike, keeping my crappy car working etc...


This all makes sense, but in order to run wider rads you'd have to cut the bottom of the case in order to supply it with air. The reason you can just throw a 240 in the bottom is because there are already two 120mm fan grills down there. Even those choke the 240 to some extent.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> I like the idea of white lighting personally. You should look into getting an LED light strip in white, instead of the cathodes though. The white cathodes to me, look more dingy/blueish, and don't really light up the case as well as I think they should. I'm loving your build though, it just looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been somewhat busy tonight cleaning out my water loop, and making a slight change in the hard drive bay arrangement, I will hopefully have an actual build log by the end of the weekend, thanks to a few requests, and mybadomen's more recent request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser from tonight's festivities


Greats Mate i just dumped on of my 6970's because i was planning on cross firing 2 6990's but then my budget ran dry







and nice rig mate. My loop is leak testing right now.

And **** i forgot to tighten the output of my Rasa res Compression union and in 5 minutes water poured everywhere.Thank god i decided to leak test first. Here it is under water just leak testing.I made the new feet but i need to polish the Aluminum and paint or wrap the feet.I now have 2 inches of clearance under my Phantom for cooling my bottom rad plus the 4 Viper Fans push/Pulling at 83.63 Cfm.The Airflow now in my case is insane.Vipers are very powerful quiet fans and the 140 i have is 110.61 Cfm.

Will Post Photos soon.


----------



## lightsout

So how did you run the flow with the extra rad? Sorry if you answered me last time and I missed it.


----------



## mybadomen

Not finished but Finally using my new Phantom ants its name is "Venom" saving bumblebee theme for sons pc.Im actually typing on Venom now and thank god no ore laptop!

I buillt some feet but they are temporary,Im still going to polish the Aluminum to look like chrome and either paint the feet or Vinyl them with the same stuff i used on my 5.25 bays. Still havent decided on window but have all the stuff to do it already. The Dual Res works perfect! Like nothing changed but my load temps so far are way lower with the new fans and extra res.I also cut the bottom of the case out to allow more airflow and raised the case 2 inches.The feet might look kinda funny now but they wont when they are done.

Anyway just a quick Photo of it running.







The temporary feet or may work on them and make them permanent:



Will be updating a bunch of stuff on the build log tomorrow ,I did tons today and now i'm using it while i work on the window and some painting :


----------



## lightsout

Not bad, I would have thought flow would be crappy with the extra res.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not bad, I would have thought flow would be crappy with the extra res.


Nope they dropped.And it just acts like an extra piece of tubing the way i have it set up,Plus adds alot more Fluid. Will be doing tests probally tomorrow.,But i still want to get Venom on it for the Mod of the Month Contest.And at least make the feet look better and finish the window before the deadline is over.


----------



## mybadomen

Bye the way guys i named my New Phantom build and no i didnt go with bumblebee.I have to save that for my son.
The new Name and theme for my latest Phantom is "Venom". I chose this name and theme for 2 reasons:
1) All my new Fans are Vipers and they kick arse!
2) It deinently packs a Bite!

And here's the Theme i chose if i can pull it off.I really want it all in paint and clear coat but if worse scenario and i cant pull it off i will have stickers made.Pretty sure i can do it just the name is hard with the fine lines.Also still deciding on a little more lighting Maby a tiny bit of color or what i really want is Strobe lights.Not sound activated Cathodes Just plain strobes,I do own 1 set and its really hard to install so looking for a better option.Something on the lines of Logisys Meteor Lights but they dont make white.

Anyway here the Them i chose.And of course i will work it throughout the build:


----------



## GThaman

Just got my Phantom White yesterday, so far I'm absolutely loving it!









I'm gonna be buying 4 more fans, 1x 140mm blue LED fan for the front, 2x 120mm blue LED side fans and 1x NZXT 200mm blue LED fan!


























Will upload some better pics soon!


----------



## RonB94GT

Question for you guys running the Orange Xagmatek fans. I thought the fans had Orange Leds? But all I'm finding is white leds? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24114


----------



## Dr3w

She's still young but, add please


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> She's still young but, add please


I like it, nice and clean.

Oh wait its missing some parts lol.


----------



## Dr3w

Yeah, why i said shes still young lol.
Kinda out of work till feb/march









but still kepler gpu's might be out by then


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> Yeah, why i said shes still young lol.
> Kinda out of work till feb/march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still kepler gpu's might be out by then


Nope.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> Yeah, why i said shes still young lol.
> Kinda out of work till feb/march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still kepler gpu's might be out by then


I highly doubt it but a guy can hope right,.I bet we see high end closer to christmas time. But thats just me.


----------



## Dr3w

What do you mean nope? .


----------



## lightsout

He means Kepler is gonna lag.


----------



## Dr3w

Swear they're meant to be out Q1 2012 ?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> Swear they're meant to be out Q1 2012 ?


Q1 nah. Some mobile chips I saw the other day. I don't really keep up with all this but I think everyone would be pretty shocked to see them out in the next couple months.


----------



## Dr3w

ahh :| tbh cpu and gpu are the last things im buying, possibly getting an OCZ Octane 128gb next week


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Question for you guys running the Orange Xagmatek fans. I thought the fans had Orange Leds? But all I'm finding is white leds? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24114


Orange blades and white LED as you can clearly see from the picture


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Orange blades and white LED as you can clearly see from the picture


I guess what I was asking are they all like this? Or do some have Orange LED's?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> She's still young but, add please


Did you have to get screws or anything to mount that small HD cage there? Or was everything included?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> She's still young but, add please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to get screws or anything to mount that small HD cage there? Or was everything included?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get screws. I used 6/32 screws on mine. You also have to drill holes in the hard drive cage. There are already holes in the 5.25" cage so I just marked them with a sharpie and then drilled.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr3w

Nah , used the screws that it was originally mounted with and a dremel


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> Nah , used the screws that it was originally mounted with and a dremel


Or yah duh, forgot about those screws. I removed mine and then did the mod at a later date.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> ahh :| tbh cpu and gpu are the last things im buying, possibly getting an OCZ Octane 128gb next week


Yeah "Nope" meant that anything worth buying wont be out likely till next fall.







The only things coming out soon will be mobile chips.

If I were you I would skip the Octane and go for a Vertex 3. Unless there have been some new developments you are likely to have issues with anything but a Vertex 3 from OCZ. Also to add now the Crucial M4 (which was highly recommended) now has a known unfixed issue.


----------



## mybadomen

Just some first Runs of "Venom" to see if its Venom is actually Potent!

I will let you guys decide. Max temps only reached 68c max full load running [email protected] 5.2 GHz and my ram at 1869 8.9.8.24 for now.





Can you imagine only 7.8 @ 5.2 Ghz!!! (Drives me nuts)







Still Tons to do.Need to finish making the feet look better,Need to make some new plates to go in the rear with holes for the wiring and to hold my 2TB Wd Black. Need to finish the window but cant decide on what to do so might just do a full open window.Working on the Venom Logo and name now as we speak.(I think Kaged is going to help me buy cutting some Frisket to make the painting easier.Besides that its just Mod as i go.It will never really be completed.I am going to try and keep this one for myself but every time i say that someone walks in and Flashes cash in my Face and i give in.I was offered 4,000 last night by the same guy that bought my last 2 builds but there's no way i could sell it that low.Way to much time and customizations in it.

Anyway hope you guys enjoy it and Please keep following the progress.I am trying to get as much done in time before Voting for the mod of the month starts.

Take care guys Need to get back to working on her.Even though my eyes hurt so bad from lack of sleep!

And to all the new Build posted they look Awesome i checked them out.Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dr3w

Quote:


> Yeah "Nope" meant that anything worth buying wont be out likely till next fall. frown.gif The only things coming out soon will be mobile chips.
> 
> If I were you I would skip the Octane and go for a Vertex 3. Unless there have been some new developments you are likely to have issues with anything but a Vertex 3 from OCZ. Also to add now the Crucial M4 (which was highly recommended) now has a known unfixed issue.


What issues have there been? wanna get the octane for indilinx driver and fit in with planned colour scheme lool


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just some first Runs of "Venom" to see if its Venom is actually Potent!
> I will let you guys decide. Max temps only reached 68c max full load running [email protected] 5.2 GHz and my ram at 1869 8.9.8.24 for now.
> 
> 
> Can you imagine only 7.8 @ 5.2 Ghz!!! (Drives me nuts)
> 
> 
> 
> Still Tons to do.Need to finish making the feet look better,Need to make some new plates to go in the rear with holes for the wiring and to hold my 2TB Wd Black. Need to finish the window but cant decide on what to do so might just do a full open window.Working on the Venom Logo and name now as we speak.(I think Kaged is going to help me buy cutting some Frisket to make the painting easier.Besides that its just Mod as i go.It will never really be completed.I am going to try and keep this one for myself but every time i say that someone walks in and Flashes cash in my Face and i give in.I was offered 4,000 last night by the same guy that bought my last 2 builds but there's no way i could sell it that low.Way to much time and customizations in it.
> Anyway hope you guys enjoy it and Please keep following the progress.I am trying to get as much done in time before Voting for the mod of the month starts.
> Take care guys Need to get back to working on her.Even though my eyes hurt so bad from lack of sleep!
> And to all the new Build posted they look Awesome i checked them out.Keep up the good work!


Sry just voicing out my feedback, I personally don't like the clear tubes at all, they ruin the whole theme of the build

and I get that the radiator has push-pull but it looks too bulky with the bottom fans, the case would look better, and be a teeny tiny bit hotter, but it would match the look of the case better, again, just my opinion, it looks nice, but the clear tubes and bulky push-pull ruins it for me a bit

The motherboard could be switched to the upcoming Bumblebee themed mobo, and the vid card shell could be painted to match the scheme

Just my feedback, not hating, it looks fantastic, I'm just a perfectionist in training


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> Yeah, why i said shes still young lol.
> Kinda out of work till feb/march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still kepler gpu's might be out by then


i dont think it will release that soon due to production speed in taiwan...
but if you cant wait to get a taste of 22nm then try AMD 7970 for 600 bucks...

i would wait for nvidia though... not a fan of AMD...


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> ahh :| tbh cpu and gpu are the last things im buying, possibly getting an OCZ Octane 128gb next week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah "Nope" meant that anything worth buying wont be out likely till next fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only things coming out soon will be mobile chips.
> If I were you I would skip the Octane and go for a Vertex 3. Unless there have been some new developments you are likely to have issues with anything but a Vertex 3 from OCZ. Also to add now the Crucial M4 (which was highly recommended) now has a known unfixed issue.


i would totally skip OCZ branded ssd due to personal experience with their ssd... QC failure before leaving the factories and out of the box...
wonder why newegg is selling sata 3 240gb for 300 bucks or less ( less than 1.50 per gig right now? when all other brands of the same level of ssd's are selling for around 1.75 to 2 bucks per gig)...
imo, OCZ is failing in ssd market...


----------



## atibbo69

Looking for a new SSD?

Great deal:

http://www.ncix.ca/products/index.php?sku=63093&vpn=SH100S3B%2F120G&manufacture=Kingston&promoid=1297


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> i would totally skip OCZ branded ssd due to personal experience with their ssd... QC failure before leaving the factories and out of the box...
> wonder why newegg is selling sata 3 240gb for 300 bucks or less ( less than 1.50 per gig right now? when all other brands of the same level of ssd's are selling for around 1.75 to 2 bucks per gig)...
> imo, OCZ is failing in ssd market...


Sorry but my Vertex 3 is flawless and faster than anything I've used so far (including SSD's in Raid0). As long as you stick with the Vertex drives you will be good. You know that they fixed the firmware on them right. That was what was causing failures. The only real contender that hasn't had issues yet is Samsung. So go for an 830 if you want to be safe, but don't count OCZ out. Also I think you're talking about low end OCZ ssds. Their better ones are not really any cheaper than any other companies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> What issues have there been? wanna get the octane for indilinx driver and fit in with planned colour scheme lool


The firmware isn't very good right now. I read a post from an OCZ employee saying the only stable drives are the Vertex3s.


----------



## vagrant

Finally got my new H100 courtesy of my awesome GF for christmas.



I had to actually remove my RAM heat shields to get the intercooler to fit.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Sorry but my Vertex 3 is flawless and faster than anything I've used so far (including SSD's in Raid0). As long as you stick with the Vertex drives you will be good. You know that they fixed the firmware on them right. That was what was causing failures. The only real contender that hasn't had issues yet is Samsung. So go for an 830 if you want to be safe, but don't count OCZ out. Also I think you're talking about low end OCZ ssds. Their better ones are not really any cheaper than any other companies.
> The firmware isn't very good right now. I read a post from an OCZ employee saying the only stable drives are the Vertex3s.


I totally agree with Num1son i have owned 4 vertex 2's and 3 vertex 3's so far all of them Fast and flawless.


----------



## mybadomen

Guys if you like the Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Gaming keyboard you can get it Today only for $47.99 with 2 combined sales at newegg!! ONLY GOOD TODAY.
I wanted one for a while now but just couldn't afford it but right now you get $10 off instant savings Plus with this Promo Code another $12.00 off.

So i just bought one for $47.99 with free Guaranteed 3 day shipping

The deal is only good today though 1/9/2012 and here's the Promo Code:EMCKJKG66

Not sure what time the deal ends though it just says the 9th.

Just wanted to let my fellow Phantom Owner friends know.Plus im siked i ordered fast as i could before they sold out.

Heres a picture of one,also they have Back lit red lights (you can turn them off also) And tons of other features.I have been wanting one for a while now but like i said just couldn't afford it.Till Today.



Hope i helped someone with this Post .At least i love the keyboard


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I totally agree with Num1son i have owned 4 vertex 2's and 3 vertex 3's so far all of them Fast and flawless.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Sorry but my Vertex 3 is flawless and faster than anything I've used so far (including SSD's in Raid0). As long as you stick with the Vertex drives you will be good. You know that they fixed the firmware on them right. That was what was causing failures. The only real contender that hasn't had issues yet is Samsung. So go for an 830 if you want to be safe, but don't count OCZ out. Also I think you're talking about low end OCZ ssds. Their better ones are not really any cheaper than any other companies.
> The firmware isn't very good right now. I read a post from an OCZ employee saying the only stable drives are the Vertex3s.


perhaps my relation with ocz ssd is not that good... my first ocz was a faulty so i sent it back and got a replacement but it turned out the same and sent it back again and it worked flawlessly but after 2 months it died on me, destroying my boot... from that time i swear never use ocz ssd again...
ive been using patriot wildfire ever since and its great... perhaps im never a fan of ocz product anyway... being paranoia...
i might give it a try again since you guys said that it has no problems whatsoever...


----------



## Dr3w

Hmm, looked at some reviews for vertex and octane and it deosnt mention reliability but then again i dont wanna find out the hard way


----------



## Image132

I can vouch for these:

OCZ Agility 3 60Gb (I know lower end drive. Didn't have the money







)
Firmware: 2.09

Crucial C300 128Gb
Firmware:0007

Crucial C300 256Gb
Firmware:0007

OCZ and 128Gb running Sata 6 with intel RST 10.0.5.1027.

I used to have stutter issues with my C300's but with the 0007 firmware it went away. They now all run flawlessly. Yay for 30 second boot times









What I love most about my SSD's is that my boot time is constant. You know how with windows after about a month of usage your pc starts to slow down? Not so with SSD's. After almost a year my pc still feels fresh.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> perhaps my relation with ocz ssd is not that good... my first ocz was a faulty so i sent it back and got a replacement but it turned out the same and sent it back again and it worked flawlessly but after 2 months it died on me, destroying my boot... from that time i swear never use ocz ssd again...
> ive been using patriot wildfire ever since and its great... perhaps im never a fan of ocz product anyway... being paranoia...
> i might give it a try again since you guys said that it has no problems whatsoever...


yeah that was the way they acted for a while there. There wasn't a single drive from them that you could buy because the firmware was bad. That's why I waited till now to get one.
But there are so many out there that you don't have to risk buying another one. I'm sure your Patriot is awesome too. However I wouldn't just tell people that they all are bad anymore. The whole electronics market at this point is kind of a hit or miss thing. You really need to do your research about an individual product not just a company as a whole. That is my advice to anyone looking especially at SSD's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr3w*
> 
> Hmm, looked at some reviews for vertex and octane and it deosnt mention reliability but then again i dont wanna find out the hard way


It's a newer drive. There really isn't anything out there. But I have read that the Indilinx controller on it isn't that great. It's an awesome price, but that has to make you question why.







However having said that you could easily get one and have it work perfectly.


----------



## Maxxron

I've been using an OCZ RevoDrive for over a year now and have yet to have any problems with it.

If you have he PCI-E slots available (x4 and above), I totally recommend them.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just some first Runs of "Venom" to see if its Venom is actually Potent!
> 
> I will let you guys decide. Max temps only reached 68c max full load running [email protected] 5.2 GHz and my ram at 1869 8.9.8.24 for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Still Tons to do.Need to finish making the feet look better,Need to make some new plates to go in the rear with holes for the wiring and to hold my 2TB Wd Black. Need to finish the window but cant decide on what to do so might just do a full open window.Working on the Venom Logo and name now as we speak.(I think Kaged is going to help me buy cutting some Frisket to make the painting easier.Besides that its just Mod as i go.It will never really be completed.I am going to try and keep this one for myself but every time i say that someone walks in and Flashes cash in my Face and i give in.I was offered 4,000 last night by the same guy that bought my last 2 builds but there's no way i could sell it that low.Way to much time and customizations in it.
> 
> Anyway hope you guys enjoy it and Please keep following the progress.I am trying to get as much done in time before Voting for the mod of the month starts.
> 
> Take care guys Need to get back to working on her.Even though my eyes hurt so bad from lack of sleep!
> 
> And to all the new Build posted they look Awesome i checked them out.Keep up the good work!


4 grand dude? Is there even $2000 in parts there? Maybe I see the double ssds. But theres at least a grand there in your pocket for your work. I understand you'd just buy a new one and have to start modding all over again. Idk I probably would have taken 4 g's for that. If we're talking dollars.


----------



## Dr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by mybadomen View Post
> 
> Just some first Runs of "Venom" to see if its Venom is actually Potent!
> 
> I will let you guys decide. Max temps only reached 68c max full load running [email protected] 5.2 GHz and my ram at 1869 8.9.8.24 for now.
> 
> 448
> 
> Still Tons to do.Need to finish making the feet look better,Need to make some new plates to go in the rear with holes for the wiring and to hold my 2TB Wd Black. Need to finish the window but cant decide on what to do so might just do a full open window.Working on the Venom Logo and name now as we speak.(I think Kaged is going to help me buy cutting some Frisket to make the painting easier.Besides that its just Mod as i go.It will never really be completed.I am going to try and keep this one for myself but every time i say that someone walks in and Flashes cash in my Face and i give in.I was offered 4,000 last night by the same guy that bought my last 2 builds but there's no way i could sell it that low.Way to much time and customizations in it.


How much do you make on average doing this?
would love to start making custom builds once i finish my first and after my A levels


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 4 grand dude? Is there even $2000 in parts there? Maybe I see the double ssds. But theres at least a grand there in your pocket for your work. I understand you'd just buy a new one and have to start modding all over again. Idk I probably would have taken 4 g's for that. If we're talking dollars.


Yeah I agree. You passed on 4g's? You're crazy. I would think of that as having overpaid. Good luck getting anywhere near that amount for it selling it on any online listing.


----------



## k.3nny

What have we here :|










http://www.overclock.net/t/1147868/p-nk-ph4nt0m-by-k-3nny/50_50#post_16145213


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> What have we here :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1147868/p-nk-ph4nt0m-by-k-3nny/50_50#post_16145213


Great work the only tip I would have would be make it more "triangley" because most of the windows and mesh on the phantom are.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Here is my entry.!


----------



## intelman

@k.3nny that is so sick! How do you cut plastic so cleanly?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Great work the only tip I would have would be make it more "triangley" because most of the windows and mesh on the phantom are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


Noo i tried triangular with tape, but nah, that was looking ugly with the front mesh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> @k.3nny that is so sick! How do you cut plastic so cleanly?


I dremel it with 2 inch cutting disc's and file it down.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


Not bad, I personally would flip that top rad around. Tubing is kind of odd looking overlapping like that.


----------



## k.3nny

Tube is kinkin also, not good!!


----------



## bleachigo

Hey guys!Thinking of getting this case and was wondering if there is anyone that has a tri-SLI setup or SLI with PhysX on this case.I'm making a new build with SLI 570's and a old 8800GTS 320 PhysX.Just wondering how much space between the power supply and the last GPU placement on the mobo.Thanks.


----------



## bleachigo

Hey guys!Thinking of getting this case and was wondering if there is anyone that has a tri-SLI setup or SLI with PhysX on this case.I'm making a new build with SLI 570's and a old 8800GTS 320 PhysX.Just wondering how much space between the power supply and the last GPU placement on the mobo.Thanks.


----------



## k.3nny

That all depends what mobo lay-out u have









my system with 3 cards.


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> I dremel it with 2 inch cutting disc's and file it down.


And then just bend the mesh to match the shape? I really might try this, would look sick with my front bay res.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> And then just bend the mesh to match the shape? I really might try this, would look sick with my front bay res.


exactly!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> That all depends what mobo lay-out u have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my system with 3 cards.


where did you found the mesh?
i can't find it here, i would also do something with mesh


----------



## k.3nny

Black:
http://www.highflow.nl/modding/panelen/mesh-panel-480x480x1mm-black.html

Silver:
http://www.highflow.nl/modding/panelen/mesh-panel-480x480x1mm-silver.html

There u go


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Tube is kinkin also, not good!!


ok reran it got the twist out of it but it still bends a little, put a zip tie on the bend to hold it all the way open.

Will buy some angled barbs next payday to fix


----------



## lightsout

Swap the Rad around!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Swap the Rad around!


Treu talk.


----------



## Hogwasher

Think I like it with the tubes crossing

Besides I don't have enough tubing to do a full rerun


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> That all depends what mobo lay-out u have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my system with 3 cards.


Looking good as Usual K3nny! I was thinking of that but with a window because i have a Media center inside and its hard for the remote to make contact with the door closed.But The way my media setup sits it wouldnt work for me







Awesome job.


----------



## mybadomen

Here's how the new Window Mod is coming so far guys and as always more Photos in the Venom build Log in my Sig.Here's a picture still before filing ,Sanding Painting Etc But you get the general idea where it is heading.

Hard to come up with an original design because there's so many Phantom owners now! But it is an original not sure if you guys like it or not but you will when its all done.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Noo i tried triangular with tape, but nah, that was looking ugly with the front mesh.
> I dremel it with 2 inch cutting disc's and file it down.


I was thinking about how you could do that but yeah your right it wasn't designed for triangular mesh there.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Black:
> http://www.highflow.nl/modding/panelen/mesh-panel-480x480x1mm-black.html
> Silver:
> http://www.highflow.nl/modding/panelen/mesh-panel-480x480x1mm-silver.html
> There u go


thanks !


----------



## mybadomen

6 AM another Sleepless night and not much accomplished was just Pushing my CPU for a bit.I had 5.2 Prime stable and Intel burn Test Stable on Extreme burn and then after a few reboots it became unstable.I removed the battery from motherboard and now its fine again but leaving it at 5Ghz and ram at 2136 9.10.9.27 till i finish building the thing.I was also thinking done they make an inline chiller that only decreases the temp a little so it helps cool better without causing condensation? It seems this would be easy to do and make alot of sense.
Looks like today i will be Painting and Clear coating my window Mod and probally Cutting the plexi.I totally forgot from my last build i need to Trim the back of the case to fit the new window because i went so far back with it.This isn't cool because its all painted now







.I will figure something out im sure.I need to also make the rest of the black panels but i have been so broke i cant even get the Plexi to do it right now.
Oh other god news is i just checked newegg to see when my New Sidewinderx6 keyboard will be here and it says today.WOW i ordered it last night.Will keep you guys Posted if any questions please PM me because i might fall asleep or be working on Venom.
Take care guys. I feel like you guys are my Family and i have to check in all the time


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Here's how the new Window Mod is coming so far guys and as always more Photos in the Venom build Log in my Sig.Here's a picture still before filing ,Sanding Painting Etc But you get the general idea where it is heading.
> Hard to come up with an original design because there's so many Phantom owners now! But it is an original not sure if you guys like it or not but you will when its all done.


Beatiful window and matches your concept! PS, Smoked plexi ftw







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> I was thinking about how you could do that but yeah your right it wasn't designed for triangular mesh there.


Jep i had some diferent shapes taped, but the original frame was the best one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> thanks !


YW!


----------



## chucknorris101

So frustrated....go beyond the bare minimum of complexity with NZXT customer service and everything goes to hell.


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> So frustrated....go beyond the bare minimum of complexity with NZXT customer service and everything goes to hell.


What happened? I've had great experiences with them.


----------



## atibbo69

Add me


----------



## chucknorris101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> So frustrated....go beyond the bare minimum of complexity with NZXT customer service and everything goes to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? I've had great experiences with them.
Click to expand...

my parents got me a windowed side panel for xmas, wanted black, the box that came was black, when unwrapped it was a red panel inside. I was home for xmas but I live away from home. Parents shipped back the wrong panel and NZXT initially said they were shipping a new one immediately to my address (different from home). Turns out they had to wait the 5 days for the old panel to get there. Then they reship a (hopefully) correct panel, and despite 4-5 phone calls reminding them of where to ship it, ship it to my parents. Called them now and they supposedly fixed the issue with fedex, but the tracking number says otherwise, and a phone call to fedex says all they got was a stop and return notice, not a new address. waiting to see if something happens tomorrow on that front...

its absolutely ridiculous


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me


I love my white phantom but the black does look nice. Welcome. Is that a GSP poster I see there


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I love my white phantom but the black does look nice. Welcome. Is that a GSP poster I see there


Yeah I got it to match my razer mouse/keyboard which are both mirror black with blue led's









Yes, that is a GSP poster haha


----------



## dartuil

hello, will a fan controller prevent the panel to close ?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello, will a fan controller prevent the panel to close ?


I think most will give you problems if they have knobs. Nzxt makes some lcd ones but I've heard mixed reviews on them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dartuil

what type of fans can i controll with the inside controller?
can it control 3 antec tricool 120?


----------



## Pikoy

the nzxt sentry 2 was amazing when i had it before







but had to sell it since i didnt need it that much with the gt fans i got


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya Guys again i got a few hours sleep finally but got allot done yesterday.Other good news is Mayhem has a new yellow ready for me! but still wont be for a while if it even goes in.

But here's the Latest Progress with Project "Venom" All comments are welcome and please also check the build log for all the new pictures of it. (Venom Build Log is in my Signature)





I Also want to give Huge thanks to Kaged for helping me with the Masking needed for painting the front door of the case.It would have taken me years to cut it all out by hand. He did an incredible job check it out. (for those not familiar with masking or Frisket its a reversed image that you put down as a masking before painting)



Oh yeah other good news.I posted about the Microsoft Sidewinder x6 Keyboard was at newegg for a crazy 24 hour price.With the Sale price and the promo code it only came to $47.99 Crazy deal! Anyway i bout it on the 9th and it was on my doorstep on the 10th because the deal also included super fast shipping free! Anyway it arrived and i love it!
Pictures are horrible though







The thing is amazing these pictures give it no justice at all ,trust me.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> what type of fans can i controll with the inside controller?
> can it control 3 antec tricool 120?


You can easily run 2 fans off each channel. And theres 5 channels.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You can easily run 2 fans off each channel. And theres 5 channels.


Morning Lightsout ,and yup that's what i do and i have 11 high performance fans 10 of them are on the controller .


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You can easily run 2 fans off each channel. And theres 5 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Lightsout ,and yup that's what i do and i have 11 high performance fans 10 of them are on the controller .
Click to expand...

Morning, yah its never given me any problems. When I first got the case I was looking all over trying to find a fan controller. Thinking this one wasn't good enough but it has worked out just fine.


----------



## dartuil

my last questions before i choose the phantom 410 :

where can i find dust filters for these parts?:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_410/images/casefrontbottom.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_410/images/casetopon.jpg

how can i block this area where the fan is(i mean the little whole)? I have bugs at home








http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1799/NZXT_Phantom_bottom.jpg


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> my last questions before i choose the phantom 410 :
> where can i find dust filters for these parts?:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_410/images/casefrontbottom.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_410/images/casetopon.jpg
> how can i block this area where the fan is(i mean the little whole)? I have bugs at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1799/NZXT_Phantom_bottom.jpg


Most cases have intakes and outputs but theres plenty of things you can use.I have even used screening meant for windows before that can be bought at any Home Depot or hardware store.They sell an aluminum type that looks nice .Or they sell filters also made for pc's but you would have to make some thing for it.The top and bottom come with filters with the Phantom.I will add Photos if i can find them.

Ok here they are. so im sure you could buy more from NZXT if you wanted more then what it comes with.


----------



## JMattes

Hey Guys,

I made a mistake and I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out a solution..

I bought a fan controller for all the additional fans I am putting in for my water loop and picked this up a Scythe KM03-BK "KAZE MASTER PRO" 5.25" Bay Mountable 6 Channel Fan Controller

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_87_137&products_id=27648&zenid=93615d9d13e0a25702f61ea48248bb71

Thinking about it know the door wont close because of knobs.. I would of went with a lcd disply or a flat controller from NZXT, but well I didnt think about it too much.

Any advice on getting it to close? Maybe seating it back alittle bit (wont be flush), but the door would close?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I made a mistake and I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out a solution..
> 
> I bought a fan controller for all the additional fans I am putting in for my water loop and picked this up a Scythe KM03-BK "KAZE MASTER PRO" 5.25" Bay Mountable 6 Channel Fan Controller
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_87_137&products_id=27648&zenid=93615d9d13e0a25702f61ea48248bb71
> Thinking about it know the door wont close because of knobs.. I would of went with a lcd disply or a flat controller from NZXT, but well I didnt think about it too much.
> Any advice on getting it to close? Maybe seating it back alittle bit (wont be flush), but the door would close?


yeah i have same problem with my media center just take the black part of the door off. Look at my Photo:

See the knobs are large on my media Station also


But how many fans you plane on running? I have 10 86cfm fans ans 1 110 cfm fan on my water cooling and don't need any other fan controller. The Nzxt Fan controller is very nice.Easily handles 2 good fans on each circuit


----------



## esproductions

Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA lately. Was enjoying my Christmas break and New Years too much!

Anyways, here are the winners for the 5 NZXT T-shirts. Congratulations!

1. intelman
2. chucknorris101
3. moosehead11
4. FinalRequiem
5. Reaper2794

I will be posting the next contest very soon so stay tuned!


----------



## craney

I dont suppose the Phantom 410 side window panel will fit on a standard Phantom case woukd it?


----------



## moosehead11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA lately. Was enjoying my Christmas break and New Years too much!
> Anyways, here are the winners for the 5 NZXT T-shirts. Congratulations!
> 1. intelman
> 2. chucknorris101
> 3. moosehead11
> 4. FinalRequiem
> 5. Reaper2794
> I will be posting the next contest very soon so stay tuned!


WOOHOO!!!!

THANKS!!!!

Now i just need to get the rest of my parts so i can actually put my Phantom together


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> I dont suppose the Phantom 410 side window panel will fit on a standard Phantom case woukd it?


What do you think?


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> I dont suppose the Phantom 410 side window panel will fit on a standard Phantom case woukd it?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
Click to expand...

I know what i think







i was just hoping for a miracle but its never going to come


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I made a mistake and I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out a solution..
> 
> I bought a fan controller for all the additional fans I am putting in for my water loop and picked this up a Scythe KM03-BK "KAZE MASTER PRO" 5.25" Bay Mountable 6 Channel Fan Controller
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_87_137&products_id=27648&zenid=93615d9d13e0a25702f61ea48248bb71
> Thinking about it know the door wont close because of knobs.. I would of went with a lcd disply or a flat controller from NZXT, but well I didnt think about it too much.
> Any advice on getting it to close? Maybe seating it back alittle bit (wont be flush), but the door would close?


Answer:


----------



## Gecko

@mybadomen

Would it be too much to ask id I requested for a closeup of that door? Im planning some mods on my new Phantom, im looking at a full mesh front door, if it's even remotely possible. Thanks!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> @mybadomen
> Would it be too much to ask id I requested for a closeup of that door? Im planning some mods on my new Phantom, im looking at a full mesh front door, if it's even remotely possible. Thanks!


of what front door open or closed?

I have these Photo's:







Will any of those work?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> @mybadomen
> Would it be too much to ask id I requested for a closeup of that door? Im planning some mods on my new Phantom, im looking at a full mesh front door, if it's even remotely possible. Thanks!


I have done this :


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chucknorris101*
> 
> So frustrated....go beyond the bare minimum of complexity with NZXT customer service and everything goes to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? I've had great experiences with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my parents got me a windowed side panel for xmas, wanted black, the box that came was black, when unwrapped it was a red panel inside. I was home for xmas but I live away from home. Parents shipped back the wrong panel and NZXT initially said they were shipping a new one immediately to my address (different from home). Turns out they had to wait the 5 days for the old panel to get there. Then they reship a (hopefully) correct panel, and despite 4-5 phone calls reminding them of where to ship it, ship it to my parents. Called them now and they supposedly fixed the issue with fedex, but the tracking number says otherwise, and a phone call to fedex says all they got was a stop and return notice, not a new address. waiting to see if something happens tomorrow on that front...
> 
> its absolutely ridiculous
Click to expand...

Yeah... they took over a MONTH to ship my ******* side panel, and Im waiting on a 200mm fan, which has also taken them almost a month

I call em multiple times, guy says "they're having issues shipping to New York"

What a load of ****


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA lately. Was enjoying my Christmas break and New Years too much!
> 
> Anyways, here are the winners for the 5 NZXT T-shirts. Congratulations!
> 
> 1. intelman
> 2. chucknorris101
> 3. moosehead11
> 4. FinalRequiem
> 5. Reaper2794
> 
> I will be posting the next contest very soon so stay tuned!


OMG WOOT I WON!!! [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected] !!!







!







:







??D?D???

YAYYY !


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> I have done this :


how did you do that?
looks very good









greetz


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yeah... they took over a MONTH to ship my ******* side panel, and Im waiting on a 200mm fan, which has also taken them almost a month
> I call em multiple times, guy says "they're having issues shipping to New York"
> What a load of ****


i'm waiting for a new front panel and a 200mm fan
becuse my was damaged.. and the door does not close very well


----------



## mybadomen

I am f*****g freaking out now why is my tubing doing this i dont have the time to start ripping everything down at this point and waiting on new tubing.I went back to my Build log and it wasn't like this its just starting and its only happening in the tubing.Heres a photo of leak testing it.Day 1. Any suggestions if i can fix this or i have to eat the 40 dollars worth of tubing and order some more.Something tells me i highly doubt FrozenCpu is going to help.


----------



## AznMongoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznMongoose*
> 
> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. Hoping you guys can help me with a problem.
> I'm having some issues with my Phantom's LED fans. I've bought two extra 200MM LED fans from NZXT, and hooked them up to the case. Using the splitters provided with the fans, I was able to hook up the fans with the ON/OFF button found at the back of the case. Only problem is, they don't turn off. They stay on as long as the fans are turning. Has anyone got 3 200MM fans to work with the button? Halp meh pl0x.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Try unplugging the splitter and turning the connector the opposite direction. If I remember right, that connector can be put in both ways, and all it acts as, is a ground, and if put in wrong it will always be grounded, leaving the leds on.
> Edit- If that doesn't work, try switching one of the fan connectors around, thsy would cause the same issue.


Sadly that didn't work, as the fan LED cables are keyed to fit in only one orientation. It was also impossible to turn the fan power connector upside down, same issue with keyed connectors. Any other ideas? I tried contacting NZXT with this issue, no reply after 3 days. Also googled the heck out of it. If anyone has managed to get 3 200MM LED fans to work with the LED ON/OFF button on the back of the case, please help. Your input would be greatly valued.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I am f*****g freaking out now why is my tubing doing this i dont have the time to start ripping everything down at this point and waiting on new tubing.I went back to my Build log and it wasn't like this its just starting and its only happening in the tubing.Heres a photo of leak testing it.Day 1. Any suggestions if i can fix this or i have to eat the 40 dollars worth of tubing and order some more.Something tells me i highly doubt FrozenCpu is going to help.


? I don't see what's wrong?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> ? I don't see what's wrong?


Its a few posts back look at my tubing its cloudy in 3 days but the water is crystal clear.I guess its called Plastizisation or something like that.Sorry i cant spell it .But its common with clear tubing.Advice was to get Primochill tubing.But thats what it is so looks like its going to be new tubing already and changing the tubing color to black.Which bites because i really cant afford it at this point and i shoulnt have to replace 3 day old Tubing.Or good tubing at that Primochill Primoflex Pro tubing is great tubing.Really Sux i got so much other stuff to finish besides tearing all the cooling out and changing Tubing.Or the money to thow away like that.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA lately. Was enjoying my Christmas break and New Years too much!
> Anyways, here are the winners for the 5 NZXT T-shirts. Congratulations!
> 1. intelman
> 2. chucknorris101
> 3. moosehead11
> 4. FinalRequiem
> 5. Reaper2794
> I will be posting the next contest very soon so stay tuned!


Welcome back mate i was wondering where you went.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I made a mistake and I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out a solution..
> 
> I bought a fan controller for all the additional fans I am putting in for my water loop and picked this up a Scythe KM03-BK "KAZE MASTER PRO" 5.25" Bay Mountable 6 Channel Fan Controller
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=52_87_137&products_id=27648&zenid=93615d9d13e0a25702f61ea48248bb71
> Thinking about it know the door wont close because of knobs.. I would of went with a lcd disply or a flat controller from NZXT, but well I didnt think about it too much.
> Any advice on getting it to close? Maybe seating it back alittle bit (wont be flush), but the door would close?
> 
> 
> 
> Answer:
Click to expand...

lol? Looks weird. I like how the tubing is tied down there. Looks cool.


----------



## R.D.BID

Painted my Zalman VF3000A coolers to match my case.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Painted my Zalman VF3000A coolers to match my case.


Very clean looking .I always loved White.


----------



## mybadomen

Well guys now that im kinda Calmed down.I am just going to eat the money on the 3 day old tubing and buy Black Primochill Tubing .But this means now Mayhems Pastel Yellow







I think it might have been to much yellow anyway after thinking about it for a while.The tubing dont cost all that much its the shipping that kills me every time.
But anyway new plan is Black tubing Yellow coils. Distilled Water,Biocide and Silver.I was really planning on sinking the money into a new Pump because i was going to add a Hot swappable bay to where my XPSC res is now.Will have to be a later update.I have no pump issues or temp issues now even at 5.2 GHz under Prime it runs 68c but does hit 71 once in a while. during prime but evens out back at 68c. So the pump isn't an issue for now when i have a thousand other things to finish.

Things to do still.
Cut Rear of Case to fit window Nicely.
Cut Plexi and install
Make the new rear panel and Hidden Hdd cage for my 2Tb storage drive.
Finish the feet
Paint the Snake and Venom name and add Led red eyes or maby white haven't decided on eyes.
Re Clear Coat the front Panel after adding Snake and Name
Give all a once over wet sand and final Buff and Polish.
Tidy up the Wiring a little nicer (Have some new ideas here also that might take time)
And there's much more then that to do before it matches what i see in my head









I figured out today i like Building the Pc's more then i like gaming on them.Played BF3 & Rage for a while today also tried the new Call of Juarez for few it was a nice little break from building non stop.


----------



## NoTiCe

Finally got around to taking a pic of my window, and yes the sealing around the bottom right window is different, I was about two inches short with the nicer stuff.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Finally got around to taking a pic of my window, and yes the sealing around the bottom right window is different, I was about two inches short with the nicer stuff.


Nice...i was going to get the maximus extreme, but since it was sold out, decided to go for the P8P67 Deluxe, or the WS Rev. Went for the Rev though. Needless to say the P8P67 series MB design by Asus is awesome!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Finally got around to taking a pic of my window, and yes the sealing around the bottom right window is different, I was about two inches short with the nicer stuff.


Whats that phantom nzxt light on the bottom? Thats dope.


----------



## chucknorris101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA lately. Was enjoying my Christmas break and New Years too much!
> 
> Anyways, here are the winners for the 5 NZXT T-shirts. Congratulations!
> 
> 1. intelman
> 2. chucknorris101
> 3. moosehead11
> 4. FinalRequiem
> 5. Reaper2794
> 
> I will be posting the next contest very soon so stay tuned!


awesome!! thanks!


----------



## Derek1387

i cant decide if i should do anything else to mine... i have $450 in newegg cash.... and no idea what to do.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats that phantom nzxt light on the bottom? Thats dope.


It was just a piece of plexiglass and I got a sticker cutout and I pulled the letters off and threw it on, along with two RED led strips under it. Turned out pretty good, I need to dust everything off a bit







.

btw I found this from another guy's mod on youtube which I'm unable to find at the moment :/.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> i cant decide if i should do anything else to mine... i have $450 in newegg cash.... and no idea what to do.


Get a 6970 and run crossfire with your 6950.


----------



## mybadomen

Well guys FrozenCPU contacted me already that fast. Wow that was quick.They asked what happened and wanted pictures so i sent them day 1 pictures and day 3. So hopefully they wil give me a break on new tubing.Seeing its 3 days old.Waiting on response lets see if there cool or not.

For those that missed it here is my clear Primochill Tubing after only 3 Days! With New distilled water,Biocide and silver Coil in the Res. Also note the Res in the picture how crystal clear the water is. And its way worse now those pictures were from this morning.


----------



## sheepcut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


Sorry to say but that keyboard has the problem of 2kro, where shift + w + a/d in Bf3 to run forward and strafe blocks the use of r for reload, get you killed at times :/
I know cause I got the same one, swapping it out with new Leopold that matches case lol pics when I get it


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Get a 6970 and run crossfire with your 6950.


Did you miss the dual 6950's that were unlocked/OC'd to 6970's?


----------



## mybadomen

Guys this is why i pay a little bit more to always buy my cooling stuff from Frozencpu its 1 am in the morning and the CEO sent me this reply about my tubing being cloudy.

This is copied from my email. its there response to my tubing:

Link me to the tubing you need and I will just get it out to you. Dont worry about it, I will cover the cost.

Link me to the product you want please.

Can you please also give you your order number.

If you want it faster than ground you will have to pay for shipping. I can only replace your tubing as a good will.

We do not need the clear back no worries.

Thanks again and let me know ASAP

NOW THAT'S CUSTOMER SUPPORT ! at 1 am in the morning from the CEO!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheepcut*
> 
> Sorry to say but that keyboard has the problem of 2kro, where shift + w + a/d in Bf3 to run forward and strafe blocks the use of r for reload, get you killed at times :/
> I know cause I got the same one, swapping it out with new Leopold that matches case lol pics when I get it


I knew about that before i bought it. but it also says not all the boards have the problem it only happens on some of them.I have'nt tried that but for what i do the board is Great i actually love it.I could see how that could be a problem for some people though.But remember i paid $47.99 for it and had a really crappy one before this so this is like heaven to me.If you tell me the keys to try ill see if my board has the problem.I was actually going to right i review on the board here on these forums so thanks because i will add that as a Con to it. But please let me know how i can see if this board has that same problem .i want to recreate the problem.I know you can press 4 keys and lock them all down at once with the board.
Thanks for the info mate and if your going for a new board that new corsair one looks sick.Not the first one they released but the newer one.Or the Black Widow. But them boards and the Sidewinder x6 are all out of my price range.I only got this because of the deal on it.It was cheaper brand new then i could find it used anywhere during that 24 hour sale.


----------



## sheepcut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I knew about that before i bout it. but it also says not all the boards have the problem it only happens on some of them.I have'nt tried that but for what i do the board is Great i actually love it.I could see how that could be a problem for some people though.But remember i paid $47.99 for it and had a really crappy one before this so this is like heaven to me.If you tell me the keys to try ill see if my board has the problem.I was actually going to right i review on the board here on these forums so thanks because i will add that as a Con to it. But please let me know how i can see if this board has that same problem .i want to recreate the problem.I know you can press 4 keys and lock them all down at once with the board.
> Thanks for the info mate and if your going for a new board that new corsair one looks sick.Not the first one they released but the newer one.Or the Black Widow. But them boards and the Sidewinder x6 are all out of my price range.I only got this because of the deal on it.It was cheaper brand new then i could find it used anywhere during that 24 hour sale.


Yea sorry don't mean to be a party pooper lol I read about it before I bought it also but I didn't think it would be that bad at first and the pretty lights look damn awesome at night







The volume control knob and removable keypad are also a plus tenkeyless ftw lol
I paid about 90$ (around 70something USD I think) for it so you got a great deal, although the X4 is of similar look, similar functions but no roll over problem. Could be just my board, but it is particularly lethal in some fps and getting killed in bf3 because you though you had reloaded but the board blocked your input gets old fast :/ Get one of those key checker programs and see if you got the same problem lol or use notepad and see how many keys you can hold down before the next one becomes invalid, also important which keys as well.

The new corsair ones apparently only partially mech boards, half of it is still rubber domes I read and yet they are marketing it for the same price as a proper mech board







shame on you corsair lol
The one I'm getting is from elitekeyboards pricey as hell but from what people are saying it should be pretty awesome lol hopefully will arrive next week or so n_n


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheepcut*
> 
> Yea sorry don't mean to be a party pooper lol I read about it before I bought it also but I didn't think it would be that bad at first and the pretty lights look damn awesome at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The volume control knob and removable keypad are also a plus tenkeyless ftw lol
> I paid about 90$ (around 70something USD I think) for it so you got a great deal, although the X4 is of similar look, similar functions but no roll over problem. Could be just my board, but it is particularly lethal in some fps and getting killed in bf3 because you though you had reloaded but the board blocked your input gets old fast :/ Get one of those key checker programs and see if you got the same problem lol or use notepad and see how many keys you can hold down before the next one becomes invalid, also important which keys as well.
> The new corsair ones apparently only partially mech boards, half of it is still rubber domes I read and yet they are marketing it for the same price as a proper mech board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame on you corsair lol
> The one I'm getting is from elitekeyboards pricey as hell but from what people are saying it should be pretty awesome lol hopefully will arrive next week or so n_n


Yeah i dont game all that much i play offline just campaign modes.I was a High end Raider in Everquest 2 a few years back and raided 6 days a weak mandatory and on Sundays we had Volunteer raids so i was pretty hard core into gaming and Lost 5 years of my life.Almost my wife and everything else.Its just wasn't worth it anymore so i kinda vowed to stick to offline games only.I was ranked in the top 10 healers at one time in Everquest 2 and ranked #2 on the server and to get that status basically meant i lived on my pc. We raided 6 hours a day some days and 8 hours on others and it was scheduled .So i could do nothing in real life at all. But yeah just because i want to review the board anyway i am going to try how many keys at once i can hold.I know 4 for sure i have done that earlier with the auto lock button.Because i seen it as a feature and wanted to try it.The other complaint about the keyboard was the escape button placement.but besides that it really is a sweat board.I got used to the Esc key within a day so it isnt to bad.But omg there is a million Macro buttons and Macro recording.This would have been the board for Everquest..

Heres the results of what you said to try: it looks like 7 keys is the max that register at once but i cant really get my hands on 8 keys.But you can noticed alot of times only 6 register.but that could be my timing.I tried more times then this but this was about the same on all tries.

WEUIQOP
WPUQEO
ASDHKL
ASDGKJW
CZXYOUI
WQEYOUI


----------



## sheepcut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah i dont game all that much i play offline just campaign modes.I was a High end Raider in Everquest 2 a few years back and raided 6 days a weak mandatory and on Sundays we had Volunteer raids so i was pretty hard core into gaming and Lost 5 years of my life.Almost my wife and everything else.Its just wasn't worth it anymore so i kinda vowed to stick to offline games only.I was ranked in the top 10 healers at one time in Everquest 2 and ranked #2 on the server and to get that status basically meant i lived on my pc. We raided 6 hours a day some days and 8 hours on others and it was scheduled .So i could do nothing in real life at all. But yeah just because i want to review the board anyway i am going to try how many keys at once i can hold.I know 4 for sure i have done that earlier with the auto lock button.Because i seen it as a feature and wanted to try it.The other complaint about the keyboard was the escape button placement.but besides that it really is a sweat board.I got used to the Esc key within a day so it isnt to bad.But omg there is a million Macro buttons and Macro recording.This would have been the board for Everquest..
> Heres the results of what you said to try: it looks like 7 keys is the max that register at once but i cant really get my hands on 8 keys.But you can noticed alot of times only 6 register.but that could be my timing.I tried more times then this but this was about the same on all tries.
> WEUIQOP
> WPUQEO
> ASDHKL
> ASDGKJW
> CZXYOUI
> WQEYOUI


Jesus lol that's some pretty hardcore gaming there :/ lol maybe I'll avoid the big mmos from now on then lol
I just had a try and it seems that Ctrl + Shift is the culprit, also TYUIO(P) maybe you can find more but I suppose some of them won't get used everyday.
The lock function was awesome since you can have it lock onto walk (W) in a lot of rpg games and when you are lazy









Escape button was talked a lot for this board, but I think its something you get used to.
Amount of macros you can do on this board is crazy lol at one time I mapped the WASD cluster to the numpad just for the hell of it lol

Btw I've been lurking for quite sometime now and I must say your mods are quite nice too look at







still got to get around to mod more and post some pics with new loop and all


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> how did you do that?
> looks very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetz


look in my buildlog please


----------



## Macke93

Add me to the group!


----------



## BulletGoof

I'm new and I have one too.
Will post some pictures tomorrow or in the weekend


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletGoof*
> 
> I'm new and I have one too.
> Will post some pictures tomorrow or in the weekend


welcome


----------



## blong48

add me!


----------



## k.3nny

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn watch and reply please







!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1147868/p-nk-ph4nt0m-by-k-3nny/50_50#post_16171662


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys this is why i pay a little bit more to always buy my cooling stuff from Frozencpu its 1 am in the morning and the CEO sent me this reply about my tubing being cloudy.
> 
> This is copied from my email. its there response to my tubing:
> 
> Link me to the tubing you need and I will just get it out to you. Dont worry about it, I will cover the cost.
> 
> Link me to the product you want please.
> 
> Can you please also give you your order number.
> 
> If you want it faster than ground you will have to pay for shipping. I can only replace your tubing as a good will.
> 
> We do not need the clear back no worries.
> 
> Thanks again and let me know ASAP
> 
> NOW THAT'S CUSTOMER SUPPORT ! at 1 am in the morning from the CEO!


Well good looks like they are trying to get their act together. Normally when I see posts about frozencpu its the opposite. Its basically them saying FO to the customer. Sidewinder is my favorite WC store.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn watch and reply please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1147868/p-nk-ph4nt0m-by-k-3nny/50_50#post_16171662


Nice job mate as usual but theres something up your your tubing to.I am avoiding clear tubing .Yours is turning yellowish since last pictures you posted.Look at it closely .

But awesome build as usual!


----------



## k.3nny

Thats color corection of my camera @ long distance shooting









even look oragnish but not in real!


----------



## num1son

@ mybadomen

Hey I've had clear primochill in mine for months and months with no problem. Also I don't think k3nny's is yellowed, I think it's the dye and the pictures. Either there is something wrong with your batch of tubing or something with the way you have it set up.


----------



## k.3nny

Gave him a topic about rad lead loss (fluxx)

Think he got some problems with his rad


----------



## mybadomen

Update on my Build Today i will be painting the Snake Logo and Venom Name on my Case so wish me Luck. And i received the Masking from Kaged. He did it for me for nothing at all so i decided one of the Lighting kits i won from NZXT contest i am going to hand down to him.He deserves it and that kid has some talent! So Credit for the masking on my Pc goes to Kaged. I came up with design and name and he made the right dimensions and made the actually masking to make painting it a hell of allot easier. I just want to give credit to anyone that helps me on this project. Other Thanks goes to Robertts25 who made the tool that i sed for sleeving my System with Paracording.Great tool if you need to Paracord anything get in touch with that guy.Makes the job way easier then any other tool i used for sleeving.

I will post Photos when im finished painting later today! Also did some work on the new back plate and storage drive mount so i will be updating all that stuff also soon.Going to try to get allot done today but who knows.We will see how it goes.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> @ mybadomen
> 
> Hey I've had clear primochill in mine for months and months with no problem. Also I don't think k3nny's is yellowed, I think it's the dye and the pictures. Either there is something wrong with your batch of tubing or something with the way you have it set up.


You're not running clear fluid either and the problem is well known. It's not my rads they are flushed and the water is crystal clear. Primochill tubing "Clear" has a known issue of plasticizing and makes it look cloudy . All I did was googled it and found the many issues with it. That's why I'm changing it . And I have repeated that the rads have been flushed. And the water is clear. Frozen knows of the issue also. It's the tubing It would probably be fine with colored fluid because it is very light cloud. But with clear fluid it clouds. Plus it's over and done with now. New tubing is on the way still Primochill. Just black this time and I don't have to worry about it even a year from now of ever clouding. I have built many liquid cooled rigs including xboxes and have seen all sorts of strange things with tube.


----------



## Glyphor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheepcut*
> 
> Sorry to say but that keyboard has the problem of 2kro, where shift + w + a/d in Bf3 to run forward and strafe blocks the use of r for reload, get you killed at times :/
> I know cause I got the same one, swapping it out with new Leopold that matches case lol pics when I get it


Had the same issues until i made my wasd to esdf with A to run and now it works great.


----------



## mybadomen

Damn it's pouring our here







no painting today.

Look how bad it is:


----------



## Glyphor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Damn it's pouring our here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no painting today.
> Look how bad it is:


NE USA?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Damn it's pouring our here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no painting today.
> Look how bad it is:


Same in New York.


----------



## mybadomen

Wow you guys are close I am in Gloucester,Mass . (The Perfect Storm City)

Also i think i might be able to paint the base coat today i have a huge humidifier running in my tiny paint booth (shed) and a heater running.So spraying base coat will be fine.


----------



## mybadomen

I ended up for now well the weather was bad replacing the glass and painting the Bezel on a 1st gen Itouch .So not totally bored.


----------



## Macke93

Ordered a new motherboard today!
Asus - Socket AM3 - ATX AMD 890FX (CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME)










I'm also going to order a AM3 Phenom II X4 processor!
And today I did a great deal with my mate, bought 4GB (2x2GB) memory 1333MHZ for 50 swedish kronor or 5 euro


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> You're not running clear fluid either and the problem is well known. It's not my rads they are flushed and the water is crystal clear. Primochill tubing "Clear" has a known issue of plasticizing and makes it look cloudy . All I did was googled it and found the many issues with it. That's why I'm changing it . And I have repeated that the rads have been flushed. And the water is clear. Frozen knows of the issue also. It's the tubing It would probably be fine with colored fluid because it is very light cloud. But with clear fluid it clouds. Plus it's over and done with now. New tubing is on the way still Primochill. Just black this time and I don't have to worry about it even a year from now of ever clouding. I have built many liquid cooled rigs including xboxes and have seen all sorts of strange things with tube.


Nope. Had just distilled for months of use with no issues at all. Sorry you are having problems, but you know you come off sounding like a prick?


----------



## lightsout

Lol Num.

Guys I'm thinking about selling my rig. Any ideas what I could get for it. I wouldn't want to sell it here because you will get much less then craigslist or something. I just don't game right now. All I do is web browse. My fear is though if I sell all these parts used. Then try to build something new I'll just end up spending all the money on a weaker rig.

I wish they made a cheap unlocked i3. That along with an ssd and something like a 560 would probably be fine.


----------



## k.3nny

I need to pay for my worklog over here, they think is sponsored :|


----------



## ReconRunner

that hello kitty sticker....were can i get one!?!?!


----------



## k.3nny

http://stickerdump.nl/


----------



## Rowey

Need some serious help!! How the F#@#!! do you mount a 360 rad to the top of the phantom? what screws do you need to use and HOW do you do it? PLEASE help me, i need to know to carry on with my build! much appreciated! thanks.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> i cant decide if i should do anything else to mine... i have $450 in newegg cash.... and no idea what to do.


i have an idea as to what you can do with some of it x')
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Damn it's pouring our here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no painting today.
> Look how bad it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same in New York.
Click to expand...

Indeed, I live in Rochester, 7 miles away from FrozenCPU


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Nope. Had just distilled for months of use with no issues at all. Sorry you are having problems, but you know you come off sounding like a prick?


ME? I dont know what your problem is num but i in no way was being a prick. i was simply stating that there is a known problem with Primochill clear tubing clouding.And why is it the only time you ever got something to say to me its negative? Who is being the prick? I said simply Google Primochill clear tubing Cloudy and you will see there is an issue with it. and my whole system was flushed with water and a small amount of vinegar and then flushed again with distilled water for a long time not to mention the XPSC tubing didnt do this when i first got the rasa kit. I was simply stating what i went through with this tubing.I have used many tubing's before but non that clouded in three days .unless i had an issue with my water or something.If you knew me at all i am far far from a prick i would help anyone in a second with anything.For some reason your getting all defensive over a piece of tubing that yes maby is running perfect in your rig. Its states some Primochill clear ends up clouding after a few days.That don't mean all of it.But you basically jumped on me saying the tubing is fine i am the one that don't know what i am doing. My first liquid cooled Pc was over 11 years ago and i have built tons since.This problem is very strange that i am having until i asked in the water cooling section and they explained it to me and also i Google it to find out i wasn't alone.

I post a ton of pictures you say nothing then you see a problem and jump on me then call me a Prick? Explain how that is.Either you should have Pm'd me if you had a problem with me not announce it in an open forum.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Need some serious help!! How the F#@#!! do you mount a 360 rad to the top of the phantom? what screws do you need to use and HOW do you do it? PLEASE help me, i need to know to carry on with my build! much appreciated! thanks.


look @ rasa into phantom topic?:|


----------



## k.3nny

http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide/0_50#post14552716


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Need some serious help!! How the F#@#!! do you mount a 360 rad to the top of the phantom? what screws do you need to use and HOW do you do it? PLEASE help me, i need to know to carry on with my build! much appreciated! thanks.


Look through this guys thread he has push/ pull setup but its the same idea you just use shorter screws if your not doing push/pull. Theres other ways of mounting it but i think that's probably the easiest

http://www.overclock.net/t/1110282/work-log-nzxt-phantom-xspc-rs360-kit


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> ME? I dont know what your problem is num but i in no way was being a prick. i was simply stating that there is a known problem with Primochill clear tubing clouding.And why is it the only time you ever got something to say to me its negative? Who is being the prick? I said simply Google Primochill clear tubing Cloudy and you will see there is an issue with it. and my whole system was flushed with water and a small amount of vinegar and then flushed again with distilled water for a long time not to mention the XPSC tubing didnt do this when i first got the rasa kit. I was simply stating what i went through with this tubing.I have used many tubing's before but non that clouded in three days .unless i had an issue with my water or something.If you knew me at all i am far far from a prick i would help anyone in a second with anything.For some reason your getting all defensive over a piece of tubing that yes maby is running perfect in your rig. Its states some Primochill clear ends up clouding after a few days.That don't mean all of it.But you basically jumped on me saying the tubing is fine i am the one that don't know what i am doing. My first liquid cooled Pc was over 11 years ago and i have built tons since.This problem is very strange that i am having until i asked in the water cooling section and they explained it to me and also i Google it to find out i wasn't alone.
> I post a ton of pictures you say nothing then you see a problem and jump on me then call me a Prick? Explain how that is.Either you should have Pm'd me if you had a problem with me not announce it in an open forum.


Man quoting that is as bad as quoting pictures! Lol
Dude I don't have time to be on here 24/7 posting smileys at all your pictures. I come here to provide advice and help people. If you don't want critiques of your builds then don't post pictures in this thread of every step of your build.
Next, you sound like a prick with the way you reply to people. You're condescending. I said that I ran with clear primoflex because you're in here bashing it because you had a bad experience. I have had no issues at all, with or without dye. Neither has k3nny as he said. And you jumped on me instantly for questioning that perhaps you messed up somewhere. I don't care how long you've been doing this, mistakes can still be made.

Now moving on. Did you say you ran vinagar through the while loop?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Man quoting that is as bad as quoting pictures! Lol
> Dude I don't have time to be on here 24/7 posting smileys at all your pictures. I come here to provide advice and help people. If you don't want critiques of your builds then don't post pictures in this thread of every step of your build.
> Next, you sound like a prick with the way you reply to people. You're condescending. I said that I ran with clear primoflex because you're in here bashing it because you had a bad experience. I have had no issues at all, with or without dye. Neither has k3nny as he said. And you jumped on me instantly for questioning that perhaps you messed up somewhere. I don't care how long you've been doing this, mistakes can still be made.
> Now moving on. Did you say you ran vinagar through the while loop?


You got issues mate i was bashing no one on here.and yes i did run a small amount of vinegar/distilled before running Straight distilled through 2 small buckets overnight..Who did i bash anyway? Im pretty sure if i ever commented on anyone's build it was a good thing i said.Or help or advice i gave.

And wasn't it me that commented to you .That i thought your Window mod was the best i have seen so far?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Man quoting that is as bad as quoting pictures! Lol
> Dude I don't have time to be on here 24/7 posting smileys at all your pictures. I come here to provide advice and help people. If you don't want critiques of your builds then don't post pictures in this thread of every step of your build.
> Next, you sound like a prick with the way you reply to people. You're condescending. I said that I ran with clear primoflex because you're in here bashing it because you had a bad experience. I have had no issues at all, with or without dye. Neither has k3nny as he said. And you jumped on me instantly for questioning that perhaps you messed up somewhere. I don't care how long you've been doing this, mistakes can still be made.
> Now moving on. Did you say you ran vinagar through the while loop?
> 
> 
> 
> You got issues mate i was bashing no one on here.and yes i did run a small amount of vinegar/distilled before running Straight distilled through 2 small buckets overnight..Who did i bash anyway? Im pretty sure if i ever commented on anyone's build it was a good thing i said.Or help or advice i gave.
> 
> And wasn't it me that commented to you .That i thought your Window mod was the best i have seen so far?
Click to expand...

Honestly I thought you got a little chippy when responding about the tubing. Anyways lets just let it lie.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> i have an idea as to what you can do with some of it x')
> Indeed, I live in Rochester, 7 miles away from FrozenCPU


do they have a store?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> You got issues mate i was bashing no one on here.and yes i did run a small amount of vinegar/distilled before running Straight distilled through 2 small buckets overnight..Who did i bash anyway? Im pretty sure if i ever commented on anyone's build it was a good thing i said.Or help or advice i gave.
> And wasn't it me that commented to you .That i thought your Window mod was the best i have seen so far?


Ok well you either didn't read or follow what I posted at all. Look up condescending. It's doesn't mean bashing. I was responding to what you said about me....

And yes moving on. I would be willing to bet that the vinnager is where you went wrong. Honestly vinnager is corrosive, it would make sense to me that it would hurt the loop. What was the reason for running it?


----------



## mybadomen

Just wanted to Post the Guide i followed for Flushing my System : These are Not my words this is just the guide i followed when i flushed my system before filling it.But i was planning on running Dye myself even though they say in this guide not to.

i agree with you on dyes, stay away. the only thing tubing can cost more and some times you might run into that one guy that want to use dyes.
i have some feser blue dye that i used once(got it before color tubing was out). never again








cleaning out a rad after using dye, is a big pain in the ass. plus some dyes can clog up water blocks

here is a some what over looked step, not sure if you know about, but cleaning the radiator before you install it.

some times radiator company's do not do a good job cleaning out there radiators. This can lead to cloudy water and small black spots floating around your loop. The small black spots are black paint that got loss inside of the radiator. What cause the cloudy water: Is the chemicals that companies use to clean and make the radiators.

What you need: distilled water, white vinegar, time, paper towels.

Lay your radiator flat, barbed end up (put paper towels under the radiator, helps control water spills) Now put 2 cap full of white vinegar in the radiator, then fill the radiator up with distilled water. Once the radiator is full of liquid, plug the fitting area either with your hands, plugs, etc and shack the radiator around for 2-3mins. After shacking drain, then refill the radiator back up with 2 caps of white vinegar and water, now let it set for 15-30 mins. After the 15-30mins drain the liquid, now fill the radiator back up with just distilled water, shack it for 2-3mins.
Drain the refill with just distilled water again and let it seat for another 10-20mins, then drain. if you hold your nose up to the radiator holes and you smell vinegar, you need to rinse it out some more, if you notice that the water coming out is still cloudy and has black spots in it, then repeat the steps. You want the water coming out clean and have no smell to it.


----------



## mybadomen

Here's Latest Progress with "Venom" I just finished literally 20 minutes ago . The Credit for the Masking Goes to Kaged from this Club .He made them and they worked incredible.Thanks Kaged!

Most of the Photos of what i used and the process is in the build log .I will post a couple Photos here.and you can see the rest there







i think i just made a rhyme.

Here they are :


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just wanted to Post the Guide i followed for Flushing my System : These are Not my words this is just the guide i followed when i flushed my system before filling it.But i was planning on running Dye myself even though they say in this guide not to.
> i agree with you on dyes, stay away. the only thing tubing can cost more and some times you might run into that one guy that want to use dyes.
> i have some feser blue dye that i used once(got it before color tubing was out). never again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaning out a rad after using dye, is a big pain in the ass. plus some dyes can clog up water blocks
> here is a some what over looked step, not sure if you know about, but cleaning the radiator before you install it.
> some times radiator company's do not do a good job cleaning out there radiators. This can lead to cloudy water and small black spots floating around your loop. The small black spots are black paint that got loss inside of the radiator. What cause the cloudy water: Is the chemicals that companies use to clean and make the radiators.
> What you need: distilled water, white vinegar, time, paper towels.
> Lay your radiator flat, barbed end up (put paper towels under the radiator, helps control water spills) Now put 2 cap full of white vinegar in the radiator, then fill the radiator up with distilled water. Once the radiator is full of liquid, plug the fitting area either with your hands, plugs, etc and shack the radiator around for 2-3mins. After shacking drain, then refill the radiator back up with 2 caps of white vinegar and water, now let it set for 15-30 mins. After the 15-30mins drain the liquid, now fill the radiator back up with just distilled water, shack it for 2-3mins.
> Drain the refill with just distilled water again and let it seat for another 10-20mins, then drain. if you hold your nose up to the radiator holes and you smell vinegar, you need to rinse it out some more, if you notice that the water coming out is still cloudy and has black spots in it, then repeat the steps. You want the water coming out clean and have no smell to it.


Yeah blue Feser I've heard is the worst dye ever made. However Mayhems is awesome and I can highly recommend it!








I flush my rads before use, but never with vinegar. In fact I think that may be unnecessary. But if that's what you feel you need to do...I just flush distilled water through till there is no more black crap.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah blue Feser I've heard is the worst dye ever made. However Mayhems is awesome and I can highly recommend it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flush my rads before use, but never with vinegar. In fact I think that may be unnecessary. But if that's what you feel you need to do...I just flush distilled water through till there is no more black crap.


i agree i also plan on running Mayhem' s yellow Pastel even with the black tubing it will still be seen in the Res.I think it will be a nice combo the black tubing yellow coils and the yellow in the Res.But as of right now i just want to get everything done.But totally agree if i run anything for color it will be Mayhem's only.

There was a reason for running the Vinegar i just cant find the article but it has to do with the Flux and left behind contaminants.The amount of it is very small it said 2 cap fulls and i used 1.But i use white vinegar all the time painting. It cleans metals really nice.Before painting.Usually on a rusty or corroded part and i use a wire brush and it cleans really good into the pits in the metal before priming.


----------



## Rowey




----------



## LPRaver89

Just the teaser huh? Do we get any more pics.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Looking Great Rowey !!


----------



## mybadomen

Just added new Photos and Updates to my Build Log, Here's what the front door looks like with clear coat on it now.Still not buffed and polished:


----------



## ThePandaman

What do you guys think about the red rubber mold I used on the wire management holes? I was thinking the red would make a nice contrast when the entire thing is white inside.
Also painted my PSU







.

Sorry about the bad quality.


----------



## Raven.7

How can a Hyper 212+ not fix in a FATX case??!?!?!?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> How can a Hyper 212+ not fix in a FATX case??!?!?!?


With the side fan or without?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> How can a Hyper 212+ not fix in a FATX case??!?!?!?


It fits in the case just fine.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It fits in the case just fine.


I would think it would because the Nzxt Havik 140 does and that's huge also


----------



## Rowey

Drilling my case and rad tomorrow, want to use M4's on the rad! Check my worklog


----------



## Raven.7

Can anyone tell me if this case has Kensington and Sidepanel lock slots?


----------



## Rowey

Nope.


----------



## Derek1387

Any builds with the new 410??? trying to decide on a mATX case....


----------



## Reaper2794

Can you guys tell me what kind of a camera you guys use for pictures?

Is a Nikon J1 any good..?

how bout a Nikon D300?


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Can you guys tell me what kind of a camera you guys use for pictures?
> Is a Nikon J1 any good..?
> how bout a Nikon D300?


I had a D300 for a while. Great camera. I was terrible with it... so i sold it. BUT, people who COULD shoot with it, thought it was great.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Any builds with the new 410??? trying to decide on a mATX case....


Im ordering a white one on Monday for a friends build, ill upload pictures.


----------



## mybadomen

Kinda Siked . mY inlaws brought me sorta a belated Christmas present they got a brand new Bose Companion 3 Pc System but when they plugged it in they bent the Pins.So after a couple minutes straightening out the pins to the little volume pod i ended up with a brand new Bose system box and all for free.Like i said it was sorta a gift also.They knew i could fix it and everything i had was pretty nice for my Pc besides speakers.So i am pumped i could never afford them .This has been a good weak for me usually everything goes wrong.

Heres what they look like and they sound amazing.I can believe the sound out of tiny speakers:


----------



## flatchicken

Day before yesterday I was testing out friend's GPU in my system and while I had it open and I realized that the propeller on the top 200mm fan is seriously out of balance and is making weird noises. I've heard it before, but I couldn't find out what was causing it...

So I've decided that I might as well swap it for some other fan and while at it, add as second top one. I would prefer to avoid NZXT ones and maybe go for BitFenix Spectre Pro and to fit it with stretched antivibration mounts like some people do on the side. It does have a lot of various mounting holes and it's only 25mm thick so I'm assuming that it should be easier to fit with antivibration mounts, then the NZXT one as that was a real pain to do so... Do you guys think it would be doable without drilling? Or do you have any suggestions for other (better) top fans?

Yea I also removed all the original NZXT 120mm and replaced with them slower Gelid ones. Guy who selling them said that for the below 5 euro price I won't get better.


----------



## faMine

repost


----------



## faMine

Looks like I'm getting back into computers again! Boy does it feel good.

This is what I am currently going to do:


Modding the side panel to remove the excess aluminum for mounting the 200mm side fan. (Like JoePhoto)
Painting the 120 mm side panel mounts (Like JoePhoto)
With some recommendation from num1son, thinking about the Ex-360-D5S XSPC Dazemod Kit
Adding 5 Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-15s
Installing a second 6950 (Unlocking it of course)

Trying to figure out what color tubing I want to run so that it goes with my whole layout. The simple decisions are the hardest ones to make!


----------



## bjgrenke

FINALLY got my Phantom and spent all day building. Here's the result..





Now I can join the club!









Of course no video card since I'm waiting on my 7970.

Specs are in my sig rig. Snagged a GREAT deal today on the OCZ Agility 3 240gb SSD. Normally $430 for it for $270, works like a charm. Currently OCing my 2500k. Running Prime95 4.6ghz at around 45c.

Not bad for a 14 year old's first build


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> FINALLY got my Phantom and spent all day building. Here's the result..
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course no video card since I'm waiting on my 7970.
> Specs are in my sig rig. Snagged a GREAT deal today on the OCZ Agility 3 240gb SSD. Normally $430 for it for $270, works like a charm. Currently OCing my 2500k. Running Prime95 4.6ghz at around 45c.
> Not bad for a 14 year old's first build


Nice! Looking very clean in there.


----------



## bjgrenke

Thanks!! There's a couple things I have to fix up with the front panel connectors but other than that I'm pretty happy with it. The 8pin CPU connector wouldn't fit throught the top hole since my motherboard covers about a quarter of it







Tomorrow I'll take out the mobo and feed it though.


----------



## faMine

14 and building sick rigs? Wish I was that that mature at that age!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> 14 and building sick rigs? Wish I was that that mature at that age!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> FINALLY got my Phantom and spent all day building. Here's the result..
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course no video card since I'm waiting on my 7970.
> Specs are in my sig rig. Snagged a GREAT deal today on the OCZ Agility 3 240gb SSD. Normally $430 for it for $270, works like a charm. Currently OCing my 2500k. Running Prime95 4.6ghz at around 45c.
> Not bad for a 14 year old's first build


good to know that im not the only 14 year old on this thread! that build looks great so far, and 7970?!?! dang! great find on the ssd, where did you find that deal?


----------



## bjgrenke

Lol, thanks guys. Was entirely paid for with birthday + xmas money from over the years







The SSD was from Memory Express. They're having a 'boxing day encore sale'









Looks like I'm in luck with this chip guys, currently running Prime95 at 5.0ghz 1.35v @ 60c


----------



## kyismaster

im in.





Yes thats a thermaltake FRIO.

I defy Gravity.


----------



## VinceOreg

Got my first build finally, been wanting to do it for a while, and can actually join the club








Fell in love with the case when i saw it, and i apologize for the messiness inside, but nonetheless, will include pics!
Sooo, opinions welcome, and i hope you like it


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VinceOreg*
> 
> Got my first build finally, been wanting to do it for a while, and can actually join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the case when i saw it, and i apologize for the messiness inside, but nonetheless, will include pics!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, opinions welcome, and i hope you like it


welcome to OCN.

anyways, yes... you do have to clean it up a bit. Lolz.

congrats on the case.


----------



## Supper

like i said before gonna give ocz another chance... just bought the ocz synapse cache ssd.... and surprisingly, it performs like intel SRT but not exactly SRT... boot time decrease, loading faster... quite happy overall but dont know about the "reliability" though as it require no firmware update whatsoever according to my friend 




anyway, will the phantom be able to handle evga gtx 560 ti 2win cause i will be exchanging my 2 gtx 560 to a single card in order to save slots for my upcoming sound and nic card...


----------



## mybadomen

GREAT new builds you guys Only 1 think i can think of recommending is unscrew the 3 rear top screws or the top panel lift it a little bit and run the small motherboard power cable behind the board. it looks like both power supply's are long enough and it will look even cleaner.But really nice builds and Grats guys on the new builds and joining the club.

Hope this was somehow helpful:


----------



## Rowey

Also, got my 360 radiator in now, fits snugly. Just trying to attempt to tube, its a pain in the backside!

Check my build log for pictures.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Also, got my 360 radiator in now, fits snugly. Just trying to attempt to tube, its a pain in the backside!
> 
> Check my build log for pictures.


Oops I was going to mention that to you but forgot all about it. Make sure they are all tight I had one pop off that I forgot I never tightened. Luckily it was during leak testing and was a lower hose. I highly recommend leak testing for a long time before powering it up.


----------



## Rowey

Is it ok to run the left one like that or should i wait until i get get some grips or something to tighten it, im going out of my mind i just want to fill her up!! its it risky or not? seems pretty darn tight


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> like i said before gonna give ocz another chance... just bought the ocz synapse cache ssd.... and surprisingly, it performs like intel SRT but not exactly SRT... boot time decrease, loading faster... quite happy overall but dont know about the "reliability" though as it require no firmware update whatsoever according to my friend
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, will the phantom be able to handle evga gtx 560 ti 2win cause i will be exchanging my 2 gtx 560 to a single card in order to save slots for my upcoming sound and nic card...


Why are you getting a nic card? You know those "gaming" network cards are a load of BS right? They don't do anything for you. At all.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> GREAT new builds you guys Only 1 think i can think of recommending is unscrew the 3 rear top screws or the top panel lift it a little bit and run the small motherboard power cable behind the board. it looks like both power supply's are long enough and it will look even cleaner.But really nice builds and Grats guys on the new builds and joining the club.
> Hope this was somehow helpful:


Thanks for the advice







I'll try this later. Certainly seems easier than taking the mobo out


----------



## bjgrenke

Looks like I've found my best OC.



I had it going at 5.0ghz last night but it only lasted about an hour. I think I'm gonna try again with more voltage. Pretty happy with this chip either way


----------



## Image132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> like i said before gonna give ocz another chance... just bought the ocz synapse cache ssd.... and surprisingly, it performs like intel SRT but not exactly SRT... boot time decrease, loading faster... quite happy overall but dont know about the "reliability" though as it require no firmware update whatsoever according to my friend
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, will the phantom be able to handle evga gtx 560 ti 2win cause i will be exchanging my 2 gtx 560 to a single card in order to save slots for my upcoming sound and nic card...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you getting a nic card? You know those "gaming" network cards are a load of BS right? They don't do anything for you. At all.
Click to expand...

I used to agree with you, but then I read this:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/bigfoot_killer_2100/

and they seem to disagree. I would never buy one though.

Sound card on the other hand, well that makes a huge difference. Let me tell you.


----------



## VinceOreg

thanks for the advice! since i posted that last night i actually cleaned the cables up (including running that power cable up behind the mobo as you suggested) and installed a 2nd 200mm fan on the top slot that is normally covered by that mesh NZXT cover


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Is it ok to run the left one like that or should i wait until i get get some grips or something to tighten it, im going out of my mind i just want to fill her up!! its it risky or not? seems pretty darn tight


Normally compressions don't tighten down all the way. Is that the best you can do by hand. You also have a pretty decent kink on the right one. Hopefully it will go away when filled up.


----------



## Hogwasher

twist out


----------



## lightsout

Sold my 580 and block today. Pocketed some cash and scored two 460's. I'll probably get the itch when keplar comes out.Now I got 5x120mm rads just for my cpu


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> I used to agree with you, but then I read this:
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/bigfoot_killer_2100/
> and they seem to disagree. I would never buy one though.
> Sound card on the other hand, well that makes a huge difference. Let me tell you.


Well that's one review VS the 5 or 6 that I have read against them. Maybe they are better at what they advertise to do but I would be willing to bet it makes no difference.

And I agree that once you have your bases covered you will want a sound card. That will make a huge difference.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Why are you getting a nic card? You know those "gaming" network cards are a load of BS right? They don't do anything for you. At all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> I used to agree with you, but then I read this:
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/bigfoot_killer_2100/
> and they seem to disagree. I would never buy one though.
> Sound card on the other hand, well that makes a huge difference. Let me tell you.


Nah, I need wi-fi so that i wont have to stuck with cable all the time and its not for gaming purposes, more to the convenience side. Thus a cheap D-link nic card will suffice.
Sound card is of course a must have stuff, gonna get the asus brand.

anyway, i presume that the evga gtx 560 ti 2win will fit in my phantom then, will get that card soon...


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Well that's one review VS the 5 or 6 that I have read against them. Maybe they are better at what they advertise to do but I would be willing to bet it makes no difference.
> And I agree that once you have your bases covered you will want a sound card. That will make a huge difference.


I used to have one in my old computer.

It only made a small bit of difference, the software it comes with is pretty cool as it lets you mess with the bandwidth settings for all your running programs.

But for the price it's not worth it, I might buy another one if they greatly dropped the price down.


----------



## Birdyz

Anyone have any pictures of a Corsair H80 in their phantom?
I want to see how it fits in the rear with the 200mm fan.


----------



## r3d33m3r

i just received my phantom yestreday, but i have a problem with the fan cables x.x
first of all, do i need to buy ANYTHING extra just for the case fans to work? PSU is a Seasonic X-560, MOBO ASUS Z68-V/GEN3
if not, how do i put them together and where to put them in the motherboard? and is it right that i cannot use the fan connection points from my motherboard(PWR_FAN, CHA_FAN etc.)? how is the canon way to do it

for the HDD i used a black cable to connect it to the SATA 3.0GB/s port on my mobo, can it be that i took the wrong cable ?

are these 2,5" Drivebays for SSDs, like do they need those??(i dunno if standard SSd are 2,5 or 3,5")?? or can all HDDs and SSDs be put on the right side (in the 5 slots)? i'm asking cause i would like to remove it









i put the front panel usb 2.0 port to the far left one on the bottom of the mainboard. is that correct? there are 3 openings for usb 2.0
and how do i make sure the blue LED lights of my case are working ?

a couple of questions i know, hope i'll get an answer soon


----------



## Macke93

Just bought me a new processor!
AMD AM3+ FX-8120, 8-Core, 3,1 GHZ


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Just bought me a new processor!
> AMD AM3+ FX-8120, 8-Core, 3,1 GHZ


Erm... good luck with that...


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> i just received my phantom yestreday, but i have a problem with the fan cables x.x
> first of all, do i need to buy ANYTHING extra just for the case fans to work? PSU is a Seasonic X-560, MOBO ASUS Z68-V/GEN3
> if not, how do i put them together and where to put them in the motherboard? and is it right that i cannot use the fan connection points from my motherboard(PWR_FAN, CHA_FAN etc.)? how is the canon way to do it
> for the HDD i used a black cable to connect it to the SATA 3.0GB/s port on my mobo, can it be that i took the wrong cable ?
> are these 2,5" Drivebays for SSDs, like do they need those??(i dunno if standard SSd are 2,5 or 3,5")?? or can all HDDs and SSDs be put on the right side (in the 5 slots)? i'm asking cause i would like to remove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put the front panel usb 2.0 port to the far left one on the bottom of the mainboard. is that correct? there are 3 openings for usb 2.0
> and how do i make sure the blue LED lights of my case are working ?
> a couple of questions i know, hope i'll get an answer soon


All the fan cables in the case have pictures on them, just plug them into the corresponding fan. The top 200mm and back 120mm are already hooked up.
And with all those cables in your case there is only one 4 pin molex connector, that is to power your fan controller and all your fans.

You don't need to use those fan headers on your mobo, except for your cpu fan of course.

You can remove the small hard drive cage if you want, there are 4 screws on bottom and 4 on the back..

And I have the same motherboard, read the manual and that came with it. The instructions could not be any easier.


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> All the fan cables in the case have pictures on them, just plug them into the corresponding fan. The top 200mm and back 120mm are already hooked up.
> And with all those cables in your case there is only one 4 pin molex connector, that is to power your fan controller and all your fans.
> You don't need to use those fan headers on your mobo, except for your cpu fan of course.
> You can remove the small hard drive cage if you want, there are 4 screws on bottom and 4 on the back..
> And I have the same motherboard, read the manual and that came with it. The instructions could not be any easier.


thanks for the reply but i don't think it is as easy as you make it to be. what do people mean with "they are attached already". what is attached? i find this ******* complicated and not easy at all, look at official forums, people had their troubles too. the manual of the case only says which screws belong where, no word about the fans, if they should go on the mobo or something else.
Quote:


> just plug them into the corresponding fan.


they are coming from the fan, so how can i plug them into the fan again ?
Quote:


> And with all those cables in your case there is only one 4 pin molex connector, that is to power your fan controller and all your fans.


do i need to put the fan cables into this 4 pin molex thing? and where does the molex pin go? see, that is what is hard to know
Quote:


> And I have the same motherboard, read the manual and that came with it. The instructions could not be any easier.


the manual has nothing to do with the fans on the case bro, how can the mainboard know what case i have?
edit; wait, do i see it right when 2 of the 4 fan cables are optional and i only need to connect the two with the sign for side fans of the door of the case? and the 2 already connected ones are the ones behind the case on the top ? and after that i just need to connect the molex pin to the PSU cable? o.o


----------



## lightsout

The fan controller on the case has a bunch of wires coming out of it that your fans plug into. It also has a 4 pin molex adapter that goes in to your power supply to give it power. Its pretty basic you are totally over thinking it.

If you want to use the fan controller then plug your fans into the wires coming from it. If you want your mobo to control the fans then use the plugs on your mobo. Its one or the other.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> thanks for the reply but i don't think it is as easy as you make it to be. what do people mean with "they are attached already". what is attached? i find this ******* complicated and not easy at all, look at official forums, people had their troubles too. the manual of the case only says which screws belong where, no word about the fans, if they should go on the mobo or something else.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> just plug them into the corresponding fan.
> 
> 
> 
> they are coming from the fan, so how can i plug them into the fan again ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And with all those cables in your case there is only one 4 pin molex connector, that is to power your fan controller and all your fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do i need to put the fan cables into this 4 pin molex thing? and where does the molex pin go? see, that is what is hard to know
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have the same motherboard, read the manual and that came with it. The instructions could not be any easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the manual has nothing to do with the fans on the case bro, how can the mainboard know what case i have?
> edit; wait, do i see it right when 2 of the 4 fan cables are optional and i only need to connect the two with the sign for side fans of the door of the case? and the 2 already connected ones are the ones behind the case on the top ? and after that i just need to connect the molex pin to the PSU cable? o.o
Click to expand...

You asked if you had the USB connector and case LED lights in the correct spot on the motherboard.

In the manual it tells you exactly where they go with very detailed pictures.

Yes, the 2x 120mm side fans are the only ones you need to plug in.
And the 4 pin molex plugs into your power supply.

You plug in 3 things, takes 30 seconds.


----------



## kyismaster




----------



## lightsout

So I sold my 580 and for now I have a 240 and 360 rad just for my cpu. Decided to run prime for the hell of it. 54c at 4.7ghz!!! woot lol. Lovin it.


----------



## mybadomen

Tearing Venom completely apart today to make some changes and improvements.Hopefully should only be down a couple days.But also i believe i will be Putting the Venom Case for Sale when its completed.Just the Modded Case I still have the hard drive trays that i could Paint and add back in if it was needed for the sale.but I think thats what i will be doing when the build is complete.Not Positive yet but if i do it will most likely be in the market place if it doesn't sell Locally before that.Also i am going to be Putting my 6970 with the Ek Block and stock fan back up for sale.I already have a new build in mind and there's not much more i can do with Venom.This would most likely be in February if i sell the case and card.
But for now i am tearing it all down for a couple days and making some small improvements.Alot of work just to get some small details right







but hope you guys like it when i repost it back up and running again.Time apart is mainly going to depend on when parts arrive.Plus i am going to flush the Living hell out of my Water Loop.

Well major bummer back to my Laptop







I was enjoying playing Rage at nights to









Here's some Photo's of it now before the rework:


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Erm... good luck with that...


What do you mean?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Erm... good luck with that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...

MOst people here are staying away from Bulldozer based on the crappy performance and crazy power usage.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I sold my 580 and for now I have a 240 and 360 rad just for my cpu. Decided to run prime for the hell of it. 54c at 4.7ghz!!! woot lol. Lovin it.


Try to pick up a GTX 480 with a waterblock. Some go for cheap. They are still powerful and won't cost an arm and a leg. And play everything out there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I sold my 580 and for now I have a 240 and 360 rad just for my cpu. Decided to run prime for the hell of it. 54c at 4.7ghz!!! woot lol. Lovin it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to pick up a GTX 480 with a waterblock. Some go for cheap. They are still powerful and won't cost an arm and a leg. And play everything out there.
Click to expand...

I actually scored two 460's plus some cash for my 580. So I plan to run those on air for a while and wait to see what kepler looks like.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I actually scored two 460's plus some cash for my 580. So I plan to run those on air for a while and wait to see what kepler looks like.


lol, that works too.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> MOst people here are staying away from Bulldozer based on the crappy performance and crazy power usage.


I'm going to buy a 750W-900W PSU soon so that's okay! The performance is good for the relative low price!


----------



## blong48

i am looking to water cool my next build, and I was wondering whats a good website to buy the parts from, and what brand or brands to get?
also, is there a log on here of what parts are needed? i have a basic understanding, but would like to see what im missing.
thanks!


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> i am looking to water cool my next build, and I was wondering whats a good website to buy the parts from, and what brand or brands to get?
> also, is there a log on here of what parts are needed? i have a basic understanding, but would like to see what im missing.
> thanks!


Here you have some nice!








http://indomo.se/11899-EK-KIT-H3O-Supreme-HF-360-Cu


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Here you have some nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://indomo.se/11899-EK-KIT-H3O-Supreme-HF-360-Cu


Thanks for the quick reply! Im going to have to look for that kit at another website, im in the US. Do you know any other websites?


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! Im going to have to look for that kit at another website, im in the US. Do you know any other websites?


I can check for you mate!


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! Im going to have to look for that kit at another website, im in the US. Do you know any other websites?


Found the same kit in the US!
http://www.crazypc.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=EK-KIT-H3O-LT360&Category_Code=


----------



## Derek1387

Got my 7970 installed and ordered my waterblock from Ek... cant wait to get the GPU back under water in the phantom!

Running 5x120mm on a CPU right now at 4.8 is kinda fun... lol


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Found the same kit in the US!
> http://www.crazypc.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=EK-KIT-H3O-LT360&Category_Code=


thanks!


----------



## blong48

I haven't had much to do today so I thought I'd post a few pics of my rig.
Sorry for the bad camera!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I actually scored two 460's plus some cash for my 580. So I plan to run those on air for a while and wait to see what kepler looks like.


i would have done the same too...


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> thanks!


No problem!


----------



## mybadomen

Window Mod Complete!

Ok window Mod is complete and installed: Here's the window in and the process i used to make it.

Most important tool needed!



And here's the rest:


----------



## k.3nny

Daaaaaaaaamn nice work !!!


----------



## Rowey

**** OFF XSPC AND YOUR **** ******* RESERVOIRS!!!!!!!! Fill it all up it works for a day then the pump breaks, NICE!!!! IM LIVID!! grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> **** OFF XSPC AND YOUR **** ******* RESERVOIRS!!!!!!!! Fill it all up it works for a day then the pump breaks, NICE!!!! IM LIVID!! grrrrrrrrrr


Really the pump died?. You didn't run the pump dry at all did you? If a pump runs without water it will die fast.But the XPSC pumps are known to die and be noisy.I dont have either problem with mine but i could just be lucky so far.That Sux i am so sorry.Contact them and have them send you A new one fast.It was coming out great.Just work on something else while you wait.That crap happens to me all the time where i get something DOA or broken.

Good Luck and great work so far.

Also thanks K3nny.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> **** OFF XSPC AND YOUR **** ******* RESERVOIRS!!!!!!!! Fill it all up it works for a day then the pump breaks, NICE!!!! IM LIVID!! grrrrrrrrrr


Yah thats why I ditched the rasa pump asap. You see this all too often.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Window Mod Complete!
> Ok window Mod is complete and installed: Here's the window in and the process i used to make it.
> Most important tool needed!


Wooooow that think looks sick







Really liking it.


----------



## r3d33m3r

ok got it all now thanks! 1 more thing now, the top of the case has an eSATA port, do i have to connect it to tgh same kind of sata openings on the mobo like the bluray-drive and HDD?


----------



## mybadomen

yeah i will be changing pumps also but not till i can afford the one i want.

Wow finally putting the side door on made my whole systems airflow work perfect. it dropped like 6 to 8 degrees with the door on at 5.0 Ghz heres my temps under full load.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> ok got it all now thanks! 1 more thing now, the top of the case has an eSATA port, do i have to connect it to tgh same kind of sata openings on the mobo like the bluray-drive and HDD?


Yes. But, i don't have mine hooked up because I will never use it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> I'm going to buy a 750W-900W PSU soon so that's okay! The performance is good for the relative low price!


thats not what they are saying.

They are saying the core uses alot of energy per/ghz

such as i5 -2500k = 5ghz @ 1.35vcore

and blows absolutely every AMD out of the water (excluding server cores)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Window Mod Complete!
> Ok window Mod is complete and installed: Here's the window in and the process i used to make it.
> Most important tool needed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the rest:


You sir are brave, I was thinking about putting a window on my Phantom, but, I don't really want to displace the side case fans anywhere else. its good airflow.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Really the pump died?. You didn't run the pump dry at all did you? If a pump runs without water it will die fast.But the XPSC pumps are known to die and be noisy.I dont have either problem with mine but i could just be lucky so far.That Sux i am so sorry.Contact them and have them send you A new one fast.It was coming out great.Just work on something else while you wait.That crap happens to me all the time where i get something DOA or broken. Good Luck and great work so far.


Thanks for the advice once again, You have been a crucial part to my build and id just like to thank you for your help and input. But yeah back to the point, the pump worked last night but when i turned the psu off and back on the pump wouldn't work and id have to fiddle about with the molex connection for it to work again. Now when i try turn it on it just makes a whining noise but the pump wheel doesn't actually rotate or move any water. Im going to phone up and get a replacement tomorrow. I also took in what you said about doing something else. Im going to braid some cables while im waiting for the new res/pump. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah thats why I ditched the rasa pump asap. You see this all too often.


I googled it but couldn't find anything, do you know of anyone who's had their rasa pump fail then? Im really annoyed.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Really the pump died?. You didn't run the pump dry at all did you? If a pump runs without water it will die fast.But the XPSC pumps are known to die and be noisy.I dont have either problem with mine but i could just be lucky so far.That Sux i am so sorry.Contact them and have them send you A new one fast.It was coming out great.Just work on something else while you wait.That crap happens to me all the time where i get something DOA or broken. Good Luck and great work so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice once again, You have been a crucial part to my build and id just like to thank you for your help and input. But yeah back to the point, the pump worked last night but when i turned the psu off and back on the pump wouldn't work and id have to fiddle about with the molex connection for it to work again. Now when i try turn it on it just makes a whining noise but the pump wheel doesn't actually rotate or move any water. Im going to phone up and get a replacement tomorrow. I also took in what you said about doing something else. Im going to braid some cables while im waiting for the new res/pump. Thanks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah thats why I ditched the rasa pump asap. You see this all too often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I googled it but couldn't find anything, do you know of anyone who's had their rasa pump fail then? Im really annoyed.
Click to expand...

I used to follow the rasa thread and someone would post almost daily that their pump failed. XSPC is great about rma's but I wanted to avoid all that.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I used to follow the rasa thread and someone would post almost daily that their pump failed. XSPC is great about rma's but I wanted to avoid all that.


that is good to know









Wouldn't even have a clue. Was thinking about going WC (water cooling)


----------



## ReconRunner

How do i start a thread? sorry imma newb.

Edit:never mind, just found the huge button lol.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> that is good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't even have a clue. Was thinking about going WC (water cooling)


Don't let that turn you away from WCing. If you're worried about that get this kit and you wont ever "have" to replace anything in it:
Dazmode 360 kit


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> yeah i will be changing pumps also but not till i can afford the one i want.
> Wow finally putting the side door on made my whole systems airflow work perfect. it dropped like 6 to 8 degrees with the door on at 5.0 Ghz heres my temps under full load.


Sorry double post.

Let's see that thing with a real load of IBT with AVX please? Oh and make sure it's all memory too.

BTW I really like the way that side part of the window show cases the SSDs, good job. That tubing does look like crap. Hope you get that swapped out soon.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Don't let that turn you away from WCing. If you're worried about that get this kit and you wont ever "have" to replace anything in it:
> Dazmode 360 kit


i mean, right now im debating on closed loops or should i go with a full build with a T-virus Resv. ... hmmm...
I mean the price for water cool vs closed loops are pretty high, My current thermaltake Frio already gets better temps then closed looped WC such as Corsair H60. If other water cooling options can get me in the low 20c's and low 10c's , it would be worth it. my FRIO gets 26c min. Max of 46c with an ambient temp of 85-90F.


----------



## ReconRunner

Nothing happening yet, but soon there will be updates to my build log i just started. If anyone want to cheak it out, go right ahead! Updates with parts should be here by the end of the month!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Don't let that turn you away from WCing. If you're worried about that get this kit and you wont ever "have" to replace anything in it:
> Dazmode 360 kit
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, right now im debating on closed loops or should i go with a full build with a T-virus Resv. ... hmmm...
> I mean the price for water cool vs closed loops are pretty high, My current thermaltake Frio already gets better temps then closed looped WC such as Corsair H60. If other water cooling options can get me in the low 20c's and low 10c's , it would be worth it. my FRIO gets 26c min. Max of 46c with an ambient temp of 85-90F.
Click to expand...

45c on air? I see you can't overclock on that board but that still seems low for air cooling.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 45c on air? I see you can't overclock on that board but that still seems low for air cooling.


nono 45c on max 100% usage @ 24/ 7 days a week.
im actually on a 0.40 ghz OC or locked turbo.

and 26c idle.









even when i OC to 4.2+ it will be under 60c.








(on p67/z68 board )

the day my cpu hits 80c I blowup my computer with dynamite then shoot my self.


----------



## Galth

ok im looking to buy some fans for my phantom any suggestions on some? reliable and quiet is I guess what everyone wants I have the two top and rear fans taken care of just need the rest 4 more i think. and not sure what the size the side panel takes either.. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> ok im looking to buy some fans for my phantom any suggestions on some? reliable and quiet is I guess what everyone wants I have the two top and rear fans taken care of just need the rest 4 more i think. and not sure what the size the side panel takes either.. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


Buy Revoltec 120mm, NZXT or BitFenix 200mm and BitFenix 230mm!


----------



## esproductions

So one winner for the t-shirt giveaway contest never replied to my PM so I'm assuming they're MIA... therefore:
*
NEXT PERSON TO REPLY TO ME HERE WINS THE LAST NZXT T-SHIRT







*


----------



## blong48

I'll reply


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> So one winner for the t-shirt giveaway contest never replied to my PM so I'm assuming they're MIA... therefore:
> *
> NEXT PERSON TO REPLY TO ME HERE WINS THE LAST NZXT T-SHIRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i replied personally with a quote!


----------



## Draven

So I got a Red Phantom case for Christmas (love my girlfriend for that lol). I was going to start a build log for March break, but it seems my income tax got all messed up so now I have no funds for the job. Pretty bummed about it really because, in my mind, it was going to be epic. I guess to look at it in a positive light, I get paid by-weekly so I get 2 extra paychecks and I am going to put some extra money away and start my build in September. By that time I will have saved $2400 and I will be able to get everything I want and maybe get a good look at all the new tech coming out this year.


----------



## mybadomen

I was just thinking of something . Speaking of the Rasa Pump this is the second build my pump has been in the first white Phantom had 2 Wc 6970's 2 rads everything the same as now . And the pumps still running strong.

As far as load test the highest it hits Is 71c at 5.2 Ghz with intel burntest on max burn.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> So one winner for the t-shirt giveaway contest never replied to my PM so I'm assuming they're MIA... therefore:
> *
> NEXT PERSON TO REPLY TO ME HERE WINS THE LAST NZXT T-SHIRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want a shirt ;(


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> So I got a Red Phantom case for Christmas (love my girlfriend for that lol). I was going to start a build log for March break, but it seems my income tax got all messed up so now I have no funds for the job. Pretty bummed about it really because, in my mind, it was going to be epic. I guess to look at it in a positive light, I get paid by-weekly so I get 2 extra paychecks and I am going to put some extra money away and start my build in September. By that time I will have saved $2400 and I will be able to get everything I want and maybe get a good look at all the new tech coming out this year.


sounds good. 2400 should be plenty.

My dream build goes just under 2k.


----------



## k.3nny

For al the Pink phantom lovers, here a reminder







!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1147868/p-nk-ph4nt0m-by-k-3nny/0_50


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> For al the Pink phantom lovers, here a reminder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1147868/p-nk-ph4nt0m-by-k-3nny/0_50


girls gotta game. nuff said.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> sounds good. 2400 should be plenty.
> My dream build goes just under 2k.


Well my boss was to set it up that payroll was going to take off an extra $50 off each pay but he didn't confirm it with payroll so now I'm not getting anything back on my income tax.


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> So one winner for the t-shirt giveaway contest never replied to my PM so I'm assuming they're MIA... therefore:
> *
> NEXT PERSON TO REPLY TO ME HERE WINS THE LAST NZXT T-SHIRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I entered the drawing.... Hope Im not too late for the reply


----------



## mybadomen

Guys had a long sleepless night .Worked on Venom all night till about an hour ago.

Here's a Photo but Please check out the build Log.Theres tons of Photos i just added from the long night:





Venom Build Log is here or in my Signature:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-venom-2nd-phantom-build-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good/130#post_16217994


----------



## kyismaster

alot of work indeed


----------



## bjgrenke

Got bored and did a photo shoot of my rig today







Not the best quality pics, these were all taken from my Atrix, but some lighting made them pretty decent



















Looks so empty in there without my 7970









While I'm posting, does anyone know how I can get one of these fans in the top 200mm spot?

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX27939

I bought 2, and I managed to fit one on the side panel with 2 screws, but when trying to install it at the top, the holes weren't even close to lining up...


----------



## blong48

I forgot to mention my SSD died on sunday







Created a support ticket Sunday, had a reply Monday, got an RMA approved today. So far very happy with OCZ Customer Support. Does anybody have any experience with OCZ RMA? Do they send you a refurb of the same type of drive, new drive, upgraded drive, or refurb upgrade?


----------



## Reaper2794

Hey guys! I would like to trade my NZXT WINDOWED Side Panel. It is BRAND NEW, untouched, simply opened the box to confirm that it is a WHITE side panel

It is WINDOWED, so you can attach it to your Phantom and see inside your case

I already have one installed on my case, and have another Id like to trade

I am in need of:

2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15s
2 x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm BLUE LED fan
1 x Bitfenix Spectre 140mm BLUE LED fan

I can also give away 3 NZXT 120mm stock fans if you'd like, as well as a STOCK side panel too. You guys can make an offer in exchange for the side panel, we can negotiate something.

AND I have an ASUS wireless adapter card, worth $25-30 also for trade/sale, so please do hit me up









If you guys have other goodies you'd be willing to trade for my stuff, please hit me up via PM, I'm looking for cool peripherals, gadgets, etc for my setup, so please let me know what you're willing to trade.

Here are some pics:


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> I forgot to mention my SSD died on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Created a support ticket Sunday, had a reply Monday, got an RMA approved today. So far very happy with OCZ Customer Support. Does anybody have any experience with OCZ RMA? Do they send you a refurb of the same type of drive, new drive, upgraded drive, or refurb upgrade?


Not sure, when i did XFX support, and RMA'd my graphics card, they sent me a whole different card, i was like " Say whaaaaat?"


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys! I would like to trade my NZXT WINDOWED Side Panel. It is BRAND NEW, untouched, simply opened the box to confirm that it is a WHITE side panel
> It is WINDOWED, so you can attach it to your Phantom and see inside your case
> I already have one installed on my case, and have another Id like to trade
> I am in need of:
> 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15s
> 2 x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm BLUE LED fan
> 1 x Bitfenix Spectre 140mm BLUE LED fan
> I can also give away 3 NZXT 120mm stock fans if you'd like, as well as a STOCK side panel too. You guys can make an offer in exchange for the side panel, we can negotiate something.
> If you guys have other goodies you'd be willing to trade for my stuff, please hit me up via PM, I'm looking for cool peripherals, gadgets, etc for my setup, so please let me know what you're willing to trade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics:


Where on earth did you find that?

Do fans still attatch to the side door?


----------



## Reaper2794

Of course yes, the one on my case does not have fans because they're still attached to my other stock side panel, Im buying some fans for it soon. You will get the one in the BOX, NOT the one in the pictures, the pictures are just to show how nice it looks with a window

As for the one in the box, it is BRAND NEW, untouched. I need to exchange it for something. It came straight from NZXT.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Of course yes, the one on my case does not have fans because they're still attached to my other stock side panel, Im buying some fans for it soon. You will get the one in the BOX, NOT the one in the pictures, the pictures are just to show how nice it looks with a window
> As for the one in the box, it is BRAND NEW, untouched. I need to exchange it for something. It came straight from NZXT.


thanks anyways my case is black.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks anyways my case is black.


You want white on black trust me o.o

XDD


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> You want white on black trust me o.o
> XDD


lolololol.
of course, and i want rainbow sleeving tooo.


----------



## Reaper2794

Im down for cool gadgets, Gentle Typhoons, memory coolers, front drive bay stuff, etc etc

Anything cool or useful


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Im down for cool gadgets, Gentle Typhoons, memory coolers, front drive bay stuff, etc etc
> Anything cool or useful


I do have typhoons, but im using one of two... lolz Why?

I don't know where to put the other one xD


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I do have typhoons, but im using one of two... lolz Why?
> I don't know where to put the other one xD


I need 2 typhoons for my h60 push-pull


----------



## Reaper2794

Also, what kinda screws do I need for the 200mm NZXT fans, I got an additional fan from NZXT sent to me, but I do not have the screws for it, unless they come extra with the case

anyone mind helping out?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I need 2 typhoons for my h60 push-pull


hmm... I see. I use mines one my case, which probably seems like a waste to you xD

I wonder if puting my scythes on my Thermaltake FRIO would do anything.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> hmm... I see. I use mines one my case, which probably seems like a waste to you xD
> I wonder if puting my scythes on my Thermaltake FRIO would do anything.


so are ur typhoons available to trade at all?

i also have a wireless adapter by asus, b/g/n supported


----------



## Birdyz

Guess I'll post here about my issue since I'm not getting any response on the intel forum.

This happens as soon as i start up the computer. The Led lights on my fans blink every 2 seconds. This also causes all the other fans to spin at max rpm. I mean it keeps my cpu+gpu+mobo cool but its unnecessary if I am not doing anything heavy. And the blinking can get annoying from the corner of my eye. (I've checked all the connections and wires and their all connected properly. ( 2x 200mm are Nzxt and 4x fans are Enermax) (I've disconnected each LED fan one by one to find the problem and turns out all of them have a blinking problem. So I'm guessing it's the fan controller?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> Guess I'll post here about my issue since I'm not getting any response on the intel forum.
> This happens as soon as i start up the computer. The Led lights on my fans blink every 2 seconds. This also causes all the other fans to spin at max rpm. I mean it keeps my cpu+gpu+mobo cool but its unnecessary if I am not doing anything heavy. And the blinking can get annoying from the corner of my eye. (I've checked all the connections and wires and their all connected properly. ( 2x 200mm are Nzxt and 4x fans are Enermax) (I've disconnected each LED fan one by one to find the problem and turns out all of them have a blinking problem. So I'm guessing it's the fan controller?


sounds like it to me .Did you try the fan controller on a different power supply plug?Or try the fans 1 by one plugged into the motherboard> also try switching them around on the controller.But i have 2 high cfm fans on each port of the controller with no issues.So sounds like contact NZXT for a new controller and depending on how many 3 pin fan ports you have on your motherboard you could run the fans of there till you get your new controller.Hope this helps.Check each fan on the mother board first because maby just 1 fan is bad causing the controller to tweak out.


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Also, what kinda screws do I need for the 200mm NZXT fans, I got an additional fan from NZXT sent to me, but I do not have the screws for it, unless they come extra with the case
> anyone mind helping out?


Hi matey, i like yourself got another led 200mm top fan sent to me from nzxt without screws







I looked in the little box that came with my case and there were 4 screws in there for a 2nd top fan so thats where i got mine from so might be worth checking your little white box if you still have it. You could always remove 2 screws from the other top fan and just use 2 in each in a diagnal format.

I would really like your window side panel tho as i live in the UK i cant get one shipped from anywhere!! i think you can only get them in the USA







. I have the bit fenix spectre fans your are after apart from they are white led rather than blue if thats any good to you

Liam


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Also, what kinda screws do I need for the 200mm NZXT fans, I got an additional fan from NZXT sent to me, but I do not have the screws for it, unless they come extra with the case
> anyone mind helping out?


There are screws holding the filters in place, you can just reuse those.


----------



## sarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Any builds with the new 410??? trying to decide on a mATX case....




Thats my phantom 410, I've since removed the middle drive cage and replaced the top fan with two bitfenix spectres purely for aesthetic reasons. Unfortunately I can't show you an updated picture as my Dslr is in for repair currently









Really happy with the case


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney*
> 
> Hi matey, i like yourself got another led 200mm top fan sent to me from nzxt without screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked in the little box that came with my case and there were 4 screws in there for a 2nd top fan so thats where i got mine from so might be worth checking your little white box if you still have it. You could always remove 2 screws from the other top fan and just use 2 in each in a diagnal format.
> I would really like your window side panel tho as i live in the UK i cant get one shipped from anywhere!! i think you can only get them in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have the bit fenix spectre fans your are after apart from they are white led rather than blue if thats any good to you
> Liam


I would love to trade with ya but they gotta be blue unfortunately, I imagine you can understand, I need everything to match, white looks fantastic, I just don't want white fans on this build

You can PM me with other things you have to trade etc, maybe I can pick something else


----------



## Derek1387

Anyone have a side by side comparison of the 410 to the regular? I am wondering just how much smaller it is....

doesnt look too much smaller, since a full size ATX board fits in there....

Hmph.


----------



## Macke93

Bought a new PSU today!
OCZ ModXstream-PRO 700W!
(yes the first pic is upside-down)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Anyone have a side by side comparison of the 410 to the regular? I am wondering just how much smaller it is....
> doesnt look too much smaller, since a full size ATX board fits in there....
> Hmph.


of course, its a mid tower. I would say about 20% smaller.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Bought a new PSU today!
> OCZ ModXstream-PRO 700W!
> (yes the first pic is upside-down)


cable management time !


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Bought a new PSU today!
> OCZ ModXstream-PRO 700W!
> (yes the first pic is upside-down)


Can you return the power supply? If you can, do it. Sorry to break the news.


----------



## Reaper2794

That PSU sucks...


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> cable management time !


HAHA! Yeah right, I have done it much better now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Can you return the power supply? If you can, do it. Sorry to break the news.


Why is it so bad? My friend and brother got that ModXstream-PRO too and they don't encounter any issues!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> That PSU sucks...


Why?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> HAHA! Yeah right, I have done it much better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so bad? My friend and brother got that ModXstream-PRO too and they don't encounter any issues!
> Why?


I have the 600W version of that power supply and it is fine.

However, the 700W version was garbage. There were many problems with it. It can not handle the 700W advertised at all. For some reason they changed the internals for the 700W version. I would definitely return it. Many people on this forum has problems with them.


----------



## k.3nny

@ macke93

Please please please!!!! stop using tape for cable management :|!!!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> @ macke93
> Please please please!!!! stop using tape for cable management :|!!!


Its making me a little nauseous...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Why?


Spend a few extra quid and buy Corsair or Seasonic. OCZ power supplies are a joke.


----------



## kyismaster

Lol just buy a corsair, and Macke! you put the cables behind the case LOL not bundled in the middle. -cries-

here i'll show you a good example:


----------



## mybadomen

Omg i need a new project!!! Its only been 1 day since i mainly finished Venom and im already bored to death.Although it is allot nicer running on Venom then my laptop.right now i am just using it to play my games while my family watches blu rays at the same time.so its mainly our media center and gaming rig/work station. BUT i want to build something!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> @ macke93
> 
> Please please please!!!! stop using tape for cable management :|!!!


Lol I was cringing at that as well. This case is great for cable management. You can do better dude!!!


----------



## Reaper2794

I cannot wait to show off my build, I'm gonna be finalizing my setup within a few weeks!

I hope the Nikon D300 will do a good job with the pictures







!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> @ macke93
> Please please please!!!! stop using tape for cable management :|!!!


lol you would of thought people would use the gromets that nzxt put all over the place! LOL


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> lol you would of thought people would use the gromets that nzxt put all over the place! LOL


i know.... why did he buy a phantom then ? xD just get Source 210.


----------



## BioII

i got a phantom and notice my 360 rad cant fit. in theres a trick or mod that can be done to put on the top?


----------



## Rowey

There is a simple way, badomen helped me suss it out, here's the only photo i have with my 360 at the top with no modding.



The holes on the top of the case line up with the radiator perfectly, id suggest using fans on the top too to support the radiator, also you can only fit 2x 120mm fans on the top.


----------



## BioII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> There is a simple way, badomen helped me suss it out, here's the only photo i have with my 360 at the top with no modding.
> 
> The holes on the top of the case line up with the radiator perfectly, id suggest using fans on the top too to support the radiator, also you can only fit 2x 120mm fans on the top.


thanks bro i will try it out!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> As far as load test the highest it hits Is 71c at 5.2 Ghz with intel burntest on max burn.


I'd be interested in seeing a screen shot of that. Are you sure you're using the LinPack with AVX version (or whatever it's actually called)?


----------



## mybadomen

I have no freaking idea what to do for a video card or video cards right now.So damn confused! The 7970 is great but crazy high priced.I would need a 7970 plus waterblock and ram plate.Thats roughly 700. for the card 150. for the Waterblock and roughly 35. for the plate. I am including shipping. thats like 900. bucks!! or i could get a used 6990 with a waterblock already installed for roughly 550. to 650. I have 300. cash and my 6970 2 gig with EK Nickel Waterblock and black Nickel Ram plate to sell. So choices are grab another 6970 and run 2 of them .Already been there done that.Or go with 1 6990 now and maby Quad Crossfire later by buying another one.or keep saving ans spen a fortune for 1 7970 plus the block etc.I dont want an air cooled card so i wouldnt even purchase one till i could get a waterblock .So with funds so low i have no clue what to do. really bites they release the 6970 with a reasonable price tag and then go crazy again with the prices on the 7970.I feel like its years ago when i paid $300. bucks for 1 gig of ram and and $600. for a nvidia 6800. The worse part of it is i can play even Battlefield 3 at minimum of 50 fps and normally 60 fps with 1 6970 on Ultra settings.because i game on my 1920 x 1080 23" Monitor.I cant stand playing on my 55" Led Tv its just not the same as sitting at my desk.Yeah it looks great on the bigger tv but really is uncomfortable.I am starting to think maby just grab a used 6990 for now or another 6970 and waiting on the next cards to come out.I really want another Powercolor reference card though if i get another 6970 i am extremly happy with both the power color 6970's i had.
Any ideas? or opinions?The 6990 is faster unless i overclock a 7970 from what i understand and cheaper and i am afraid i am going to grab a 7970 and then next will come 7990 and i will be trying to get that.Very frustrated.I know i wont go nvidia again i have a few dead nvidia cards laying around my house that died twice.Original died then the Rma ones died.I also just helped my cousin choose a twin frozen 2 gtx560 a about 5 weaks ago and its already dead.I have not had 1 Ati card die on me since i switched to them and trust me i was an nvidia lover big time.I am no Fanboy of either also i love seeing the competition from both companies but with my personal luck i am staying Ati for now.
(Lets not debate nvidia vs Ati though my comment has nothing to do with that just my own personal experience is all)

Ok guys any comments about what to do at this point?

Oh yeah also wanted to note yes i have 2 Pci-e 3 x16 slots but i cant take advantage of that till Ivy but by then i could have a completely different rig.


----------



## kyismaster

@mybadomen : I think your really stressing out over fine details









Why would you even play BF3 on ultra? thats just... over kill. You must have deep pockets. I'd only wish i could have hard ware like that. I'd have to save up for an entire year just to get a 6970







My life is sad isnt it? I guess if you have spare parts you know where to send them now







i would love you for it.









anyways don't buy the 6990 yet, wait till the price drops because of the 7000 series.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> @mybadomen : I think your really stressing out over fine details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you even play BF3 on ultra? thats just... over kill. You must have deep pockets. I'd only wish i could have hard ware like that. I'd have to save up for an entire year just to get a 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life is sad isnt it? I guess if you have spare parts you know where to send them now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love you for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways don't buy the 6990 yet, wait till the price drops because of the 7000 series.


Lol nope i am unemployed. I have just been building Custom Rigs and people have been buying them off me Locally and i just keep upgrading. it took me a long long time to get to what i have now. I have been offered sponsorship but not really sure what i am going to do yet.Stay on my own or maby go sponsored for my next build.Cant really talk about the details of that but all my builds before Venom and including Venom have been from building and reselling. I have a Wife and 3 kids so i cant really afford to put any cash into my Pc unless it comes from money i make building Pc's.I build allot of builds that i don't list here because i don't own them. But i use that cash to fund my builds also.I have 2 Custom builds to do this month both i5-2500k's and both using AsRock Extreme 4's and 8 gigs of corsair Vengeance. Building almost identical builds because they are brothers







only difference is one has a 6970 already and the other has a gtx560.But anyway the answer to the cash flow is nope i dont have it.I wish i did though







Venom was Mostly Funded by the sale of my Last Phantom build in my signature Called Requiem Revamp.I am at the moment also working on plans for a new build that i want to be Amazing but we will see.By amazing i don't mean 4 video cards and and million dollar Cpu's. I am talking about as much modding as i can possibly put into whatever build i build.and yeah i do have allot of money into Venom and its a realistic build i think for any gamer/overclocker. It runs 5.2 ghz on 8 threads with ram @ 2136mhz has raid 0 SSD's over 1000 mbs and runs very cool that high.Also Venom is all ready for dual Pci-3 cards at x16 and Ivy Bridge ready.So pretty much it performs well for the cash i have into it.I think i have roughly $4,000. into it all together. or maby a little bit more but some Builds are like $10,000 to $20,000 dollars.Omg what i could build for that.
Sorry for blabbing so much but i have nothing to build tonight and its driving me nuts.I did repair an iTouch and an ipod nano though today but that didnt take long







omg soldering inside an iPod nano is crazy tiny by the way.ok i will shut up now.LOL


----------



## lightsout

Just get another 6970 dude. Kind of seems like a no brainer if you don't want to break the bank. They can be had pretty cheap here in the market. I've seen lots of 69xx cards here recently.


----------



## Supper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I have no freaking idea what to do for a video card or video cards right now.So damn confused! The 7970 is great but crazy high priced.I would need a 7970 plus waterblock and ram plate.Thats roughly 700. for the card 150. for the Waterblock and roughly 35. for the plate. I am including shipping. thats like 900. bucks!! or i could get a used 6990 with a waterblock already installed for roughly 550. to 650. I have 300. cash and my 6970 2 gig with EK Nickel Waterblock and black Nickel Ram plate to sell. So choices are grab another 6970 and run 2 of them .Already been there done that.Or go with 1 6990 now and maby Quad Crossfire later by buying another one.or keep saving ans spen a fortune for 1 7970 plus the block etc.I dont want an air cooled card so i wouldnt even purchase one till i could get a waterblock .So with funds so low i have no clue what to do. really bites they release the 6970 with a reasonable price tag and then go crazy again with the prices on the 7970.I feel like its years ago when i paid $300. bucks for 1 gig of ram and and $600. for a nvidia 6800. The worse part of it is i can play even Battlefield 3 at minimum of 50 fps and normally 60 fps with 1 6970 on Ultra settings.because i game on my 1920 x 1080 23" Monitor.I cant stand playing on my 55" Led Tv its just not the same as sitting at my desk.Yeah it looks great on the bigger tv but really is uncomfortable.I am starting to think maby just grab a used 6990 for now or another 6970 and waiting on the next cards to come out.I really want another Powercolor reference card though if i get another 6970 i am extremly happy with both the power color 6970's i had.
> Any ideas? or opinions?The 6990 is faster unless i overclock a 7970 from what i understand and cheaper and i am afraid i am going to grab a 7970 and then next will come 7990 and i will be trying to get that.Very frustrated.I know i wont go nvidia again i have a few dead nvidia cards laying around my house that died twice.Original died then the Rma ones died.I also just helped my cousin choose a twin frozen 2 gtx560 a about 5 weaks ago and its already dead.I have not had 1 Ati card die on me since i switched to them and trust me i was an nvidia lover big time.I am no Fanboy of either also i love seeing the competition from both companies but with my personal luck i am staying Ati for now.
> (Lets not debate nvidia vs Ati though my comment has nothing to do with that just my own personal experience is all)
> Ok guys any comments about what to do at this point?
> Oh yeah also wanted to note yes i have 2 Pci-e 3 x16 slots but i cant take advantage of that till Ivy but by then i could have a completely different rig.


mate, i advice you to wait for the non reference card... give them (asus, msi, evga and so....) sometime to come out with their own design of 7970 (custom pcb, cooler, bla bla bla) and perhaps their OC/SC version or evga classified watercooled version...
i bet next month will be the release of custom 7970...

the thing about hardware is never go to fast with the flow or you might end up regretting for not waiting for sometime...


----------



## sarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Anyone have a side by side comparison of the 410 to the regular? I am wondering just how much smaller it is....
> doesnt look too much smaller, since a full size ATX board fits in there....
> Hmph.


Not a picture but here is a video, unfortunately I can't understand it but it does show the two cases for comparison.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I have no freaking idea what to do for a video card or video cards right now.So damn confused! The 7970 is great but crazy high priced.I would need a 7970 plus waterblock and ram plate.Thats roughly 700. for the card 150. for the Waterblock and roughly 35. for the plate. I am including shipping. thats like 900. bucks!! or i could get a used 6990 with a waterblock already installed for roughly 550. to 650. I have 300. cash and my 6970 2 gig with EK Nickel Waterblock and black Nickel Ram plate to sell. So choices are grab another 6970 and run 2 of them .Already been there done that.Or go with 1 6990 now and maby Quad Crossfire later by buying another one.or keep saving ans spen a fortune for 1 7970 plus the block etc.I dont want an air cooled card so i wouldnt even purchase one till i could get a waterblock .So with funds so low i have no clue what to do. really bites they release the 6970 with a reasonable price tag and then go crazy again with the prices on the 7970.I feel like its years ago when i paid $300. bucks for 1 gig of ram and and $600. for a nvidia 6800. The worse part of it is i can play even Battlefield 3 at minimum of 50 fps and normally 60 fps with 1 6970 on Ultra settings.because i game on my 1920 x 1080 23" Monitor.I cant stand playing on my 55" Led Tv its just not the same as sitting at my desk.Yeah it looks great on the bigger tv but really is uncomfortable.I am starting to think maby just grab a used 6990 for now or another 6970 and waiting on the next cards to come out.I really want another Powercolor reference card though if i get another 6970 i am extremly happy with both the power color 6970's i had.
> Any ideas? or opinions?The 6990 is faster unless i overclock a 7970 from what i understand and cheaper and i am afraid i am going to grab a 7970 and then next will come 7990 and i will be trying to get that.Very frustrated.I know i wont go nvidia again i have a few dead nvidia cards laying around my house that died twice.Original died then the Rma ones died.I also just helped my cousin choose a twin frozen 2 gtx560 a about 5 weaks ago and its already dead.I have not had 1 Ati card die on me since i switched to them and trust me i was an nvidia lover big time.I am no Fanboy of either also i love seeing the competition from both companies but with my personal luck i am staying Ati for now.
> (Lets not debate nvidia vs Ati though my comment has nothing to do with that just my own personal experience is all)
> Ok guys any comments about what to do at this point?
> Oh yeah also wanted to note yes i have 2 Pci-e 3 x16 slots but i cant take advantage of that till Ivy but by then i could have a completely different rig.
> 
> 
> 
> mate, i advice you to wait for the non reference card... give them (asus, msi, evga and so....) sometime to come out with their own design of 7970 (custom pcb, cooler, bla bla bla) and perhaps their OC/SC version or evga classified watercooled version...
> i bet next month will be the release of custom 7970...
> 
> the thing about hardware is never go to fast with the flow or you might end up regretting for not waiting for sometime...
Click to expand...

Yah but most of those cards don't get waterblocks. And he is looking to water cool. And the ones that do get blocks take a while after a company like EK sees that there is a demand for them. Normally if you want to slap a block on it its good to go reference. If you want a nice air cooler then yes non-ref is good.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Holy S**it that look nice, and i can't stress enough how much it looks good with those colours. nzxt really should released one in yellow. great job


----------



## Macke93

My USB ports on the top (outside the chassi) don't work!!?
This happened when I tested a new motherboard and changed back to my regular one, which cable did I put in the wrong contact?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah but most of those cards don't get waterblocks. And he is looking to water cool. And the ones that do get blocks take a while after a company like EK sees that there is a demand for them. Normally if you want to slap a block on it its good to go reference. If you want a nice air cooler then yes non-ref is good.


Yes exactly what lightsout said i want reference cards.And the water blocks are out already for the 7970.kind of a happy day today i lost the strobe light kit that was going in Venom and i just found them so thats something i can work on at least today.They will most likely be wired to the button in the back usually used for the stock blue lights on the stock fans.

Anyone see any improvements i can make to venom as far as workmanship? or modding? I really want to do more.Also what do you guys think of Led Eyes for the Snake?


----------



## Derek1387

Thank you sarah, plus rep given


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> My USB ports on the top (outside the chassi) don't work!!?
> This happened when I tested a new motherboard and changed back to my regular one, which cable did I put in the wrong contact?


Theres only one that controls the usb it has 2 wires that go into 1 small plug that goes to your motherboard usb ports.Make sure its not in the fire wire (1394 labeled port) you will damage your motherboard.

heres what it looks like down bottom,also check your motherboard and make sure your not in the port labeled 1394


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Theres only one that controls the usb it has 2 wires that go into 1 small plug that goes to your motherboard usb ports.Make sure its not in the fire wire (1394 labeled port) you will damage your motherboard.
> heres what it looks like down bottom,also check your motherboard and make sure your not in the port labeled 1394


Wierd, min wasnt 10 pin, only 5 pin but connected it to F_USB 2 and it worked! thanks!


----------



## desmin88

Anybody know where I can find of these cheap? Preferably a refurb, open box, anything.

I love love love this case, but can't spend 130 on it ATM.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> @mybadomen
> I'd be interested in seeing a screen shot of that. Are you sure you're using the LinPack with AVX version (or whatever it's actually called)?


Ahem....bump


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ahem....bump


i use Prime95 and Intel Burntest both are enough to prove stability and my temps under max load.I really cant think why i would try using more load tests then that.Intel burntest is Linpack.and i run it on maximum.and Prime95 is great for overnight stability testing.Not sure i really know what you are asking.

This?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nope i am unemployed. I have just been building Custom Rigs and people have been buying them off me Locally and i just keep upgrading. it took me a long long time to get to what i have now. I have been offered sponsorship but not really sure what i am going to do yet.Stay on my own or maby go sponsored for my next build.Cant really talk about the details of that but all my builds before Venom and including Venom have been from building and reselling. I have a Wife and 3 kids so i cant really afford to put any cash into my Pc unless it comes from money i make building Pc's.I build allot of builds that i don't list here because i don't own them. But i use that cash to fund my builds also.I have 2 Custom builds to do this month both i5-2500k's and both using AsRock Extreme 4's and 8 gigs of corsair Vengeance. Building almost identical builds because they are brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only difference is one has a 6970 already and the other has a gtx560.But anyway the answer to the cash flow is nope i dont have it.I wish i did though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venom was Mostly Funded by the sale of my Last Phantom build in my signature Called Requiem Revamp.I am at the moment also working on plans for a new build that i want to be Amazing but we will see.By amazing i don't mean 4 video cards and and million dollar Cpu's. I am talking about as much modding as i can possibly put into whatever build i build.and yeah i do have allot of money into Venom and its a realistic build i think for any gamer/overclocker. It runs 5.2 ghz on 8 threads with ram @ 2136mhz has raid 0 SSD's over 1000 mbs and runs very cool that high.Also Venom is all ready for dual Pci-3 cards at x16 and Ivy Bridge ready.So pretty much it performs well for the cash i have into it.I think i have roughly $4,000. into it all together. or maby a little bit more but some Builds are like $10,000 to $20,000 dollars.Omg what i could build for that.
> Sorry for blabbing so much but i have nothing to build tonight and its driving me nuts.I did repair an iTouch and an ipod nano though today but that didnt take long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg soldering inside an iPod nano is crazy tiny by the way.ok i will shut up now.LOL


Good work.









I am also unemployed


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> @mybadomen
> I'd be interested in seeing a screen shot of that. Are you sure you're using the LinPack with AVX version (or whatever it's actually called)?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem....bump
Click to expand...

Also Num I think you got a really hot chip. Your temps have always seemed on the high side to me. I think your cpu has something to do with that.

Hey have you guys sen this new case from NZXT? I'm sure most people have but I haven't seen it posted. It looks pretty cool to me. The front isn't my favorite. But I like the inside and the window. Look like they did it right up top this time for a 360 rad.

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/switch_810

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/NZXT_Switch_810/


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> i use Prime95 and Intel Burntest both are enough to prove stability and my temps under max load.I really cant think why i would try using more load tests then that.Intel burntest is Linpack.and i run it on maximum.and Prime95 is great for overnight stability testing.Not sure i really know what you are asking.
> This?


There are two versions of IBT. One (with avx) is way harsher than the other and for Sandybridge you need the harsher one to find you're true temps. I'm just really curious because you're temps and clocks seem really good.

One thing I noticed is that your GFLOPS are really low for that clock. Also your mem is set to max but you are only using half...


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Also Num I think you got a really hot chip. Your temps have always seemed on the high side to me. I think your cpu has something to do with that.
> Hey have you guys sen this new case from NZXT? I'm sure most people have but I haven't seen it posted. It looks pretty cool to me. The front isn't my favorite. But I like the inside and the window. Look like they did it right up top this time for a 360 rad.
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/switch_810
> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/NZXT_Switch_810/


I am not running an i5 anymore im running an i7-2700k it takes less voltage then my i5 did @ 5ghz.my temps have reached as high as 73c before though using Linpack depending on if its hot in my house.We own Sugar Gliders and they had babies so they are in the Living room now (Same room as my Pc) and we keep the room temp around 74F .I think your i5 is a really good one my old one wouldn't do 5Ghz with under 4.8 Volts.Right now i have my i7 setup to never down clock. It stays 5ghz all the time so my idle times are higher.roughly 33c to 37 at idle.Idle being 5Ghz..I could mess with the bios more but i am kida tired right now and i have to swap keyboards and mice to use my bios properly.Sidewinder x6 and the rat mouse both act weird in my bios so i have to use a cheapo mouse and keyboard to use Bios. For some reason my keyboard works in the bios with everything accept it wont do all the numbers and my mouse is totally wacked in the bios.Drives me nuts i am also on the newest bios at the moment so i hope they fix this issue soon but i doubt it because my p67 had the same issue with certain mice and keyboards.


----------



## ReconRunner

Hey, can anyone tell me how much coolant i need? Im planing on buying 2 litters, for a tripple rad, and a dual rad, a cpu block, gpu block, and res. Is that enough? Thanks!


----------



## lightsout

Most people here will recommend you to not use coolant. Distilled with a kill coil is your best bet.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Hey, can anyone tell me how much coolant i need? Im planing on buying 2 litters, for a tripple rad, and a dual rad, a cpu block, gpu block, and res. Is that enough? Thanks!


I used close to a half gallon which i believe is 2 liters but i could be wrong with the liter measurement.But half a gallon should be plenty


----------



## num1son

Don't use coolant. If anything order some Mayhems dye.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> i use Prime95 and Intel Burntest both are enough to prove stability and my temps under max load.I really cant think why i would try using more load tests then that.Intel burntest is Linpack.and i run it on maximum.and Prime95 is great for overnight stability testing.Not sure i really know what you are asking.
> This?
> 
> 
> 
> There are two versions of IBT. One (with avx) is way harsher than the other and for Sandybridge you need the harsher one to find you're true temps. I'm just really curious because you're temps and clocks seem really good.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that your GFLOPS are really low for that clock. Also your mem is set to max but you are only using half...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Also Num I think you got a really hot chip. Your temps have always seemed on the high side to me. I think your cpu has something to do with that.
> Hey have you guys sen this new case from NZXT? I'm sure most people have but I haven't seen it posted. It looks pretty cool to me. The front isn't my favorite. But I like the inside and the window. Look like they did it right up top this time for a 360 rad.
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/switch_810
> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/NZXT_Switch_810/
> 
> 
> 
> I am not running an i5 anymore im running an i7-2700k it takes less voltage then my i5 did @ 5ghz.my temps have reached as high as 73c before though using Linpack depending on if its hot in my house.We own Sugar Gliders and they had babies so they are in the Living room now (Same room as my Pc) and we keep the room temp around 74F .I think your i5 is a really good one my old one wouldn't do 5Ghz with under 4.8 Volts.Right now i have my i7 setup to never down clock. It stays 5ghz all the time so my idle times are higher.roughly 33c to 37 at idle.Idle being 5Ghz..I could mess with the bios more but i am kida tired right now and i have to swap keyboards and mice to use my bios properly.Sidewinder x6 and the rat mouse both act weird in my bios so i have to use a cheapo mouse and keyboard to use Bios. For some reason my keyboard works in the bios with everything accept it wont do all the numbers and my mouse is totally wacked in the bios.Drives me nuts i am also on the newest bios at the moment so i hope they fix this issue soon but i doubt it because my p67 had the same issue with certain mice and keyboards.
Click to expand...

I think he's right about AVX. Are you using win 7 SP1? You need to be on SP1 and have the updated linpack. Which I do believe comes in the version you are using. Like Num said your Gflops are way low for that cpu. I see all your cores look maxed but you should still set the cores to 8 instead of auto. For a reference heres my i5. Its actually at 4.7ghz. Note the max temp go to 72c thats with 5x120mm rads for only my cpu.


----------



## Gecko

Here's mine:


















Lot's work left to do!


----------



## Reaper2794

Hey guys! I was wondering if you knew where I could get a custom sticker, vinyl, whatever it's called.

I live in the US.

I was hoping to get one saying ReaperX with a cool design to it. Is there anyway I could do this for the US?


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's work left to do!


Nice! Is the 200mm fan still installed in your phantom?
I'm thinking about getting the H80 also but don't want to remove the 200mm fans either.


----------



## Gecko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> Nice! Is the 200mm fan still installed in your phantom?
> I'm thinking about getting the H80 also but don't want to remove the 200mm fans either.


Yes, I have two 200mm fans installed on the top.







No mounting problems whatsoever.


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> Yes, I have two 200mm fans installed on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mounting problems whatsoever.


Cool Thanks for the clarification. Definitely will get it when I have extra cash but possibly sooner.
So far my temps are like this:
Cpu - Idle/15c-25c and Load 35c-50c (Cpu Fan speed ranges from 700rpm idle-1100rpm underload)
Gpu- Idle/30c-40c and Load 45c-50c (GPU Fan speed is at 40%, don't know how to raise or lower it)

I have 6 fans set up.
4 Enermax T.B. Silence ( 1x 140mm in front push/ 2x 120mm side push/ 1x 120mm rear pull)
2 Nzxt FS-200mm LED (2x top Pull)
They are normally on the lowest setting.

Temps on load are when I play games like Amnesia, Batman, HoN, and using chrome+watching movies. Are those temps normal? or is my cooler not doing it's job?


----------



## Rowey

Those temps seem very odd at most...


----------



## Pikoy

looks like i have bad news one of my video cards got busted just in time when i ordered the water cooling parts







( this really sucks for me







( i have to save up cash before i will go on and get a new card or sell both of them and upgrade to a much higher grade







(


----------



## Gecko

Sorry to bring up an old discussion, but Id just like to confirm something before I go and buy the stuff I need.

This is with reference to the post found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/7890#post_16194701

Do you guys think I can mount an H100 on top like in the picture without it interfering with my RAMs? Im using a fairly tall kit, a Gskill Flare kit to be exact. Pics are found on the previous page.

Any ideas?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> Sorry to bring up an old discussion, but Id just like to confirm something before I go and buy the stuff I need.
> 
> This is with reference to the post found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/7890#post_16194701
> 
> Do you guys think I can mount an H100 on top like in the picture without it interfering with my RAMs? Im using a fairly tall kit, a Gskill Flare kit to be exact. Pics are found on the previous page.
> 
> Any ideas?


Its not really the ram thats the issue. At least not in my rig. Its the vrm heatsink. I don't have an h100 but I do have a radiator with fans on the bottom.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> I'll reply


You got PM


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> Sorry to bring up an old discussion, but Id just like to confirm something before I go and buy the stuff I need.
> This is with reference to the post found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/7890#post_16194701
> Do you guys think I can mount an H100 on top like in the picture without it interfering with my RAMs? Im using a fairly tall kit, a Gskill Flare kit to be exact. Pics are found on the previous page.
> Any ideas?


f you measure it you will now if it fits


----------



## Gecko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> f you measure it you will now if it fits


I could easily do that, but I dont know for sure how much clearance I need.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> I could easily do that, but I dont know for sure how much clearance I need.


that i don't know either, sorry mate
i would like to know that too. so i can order some new ram 2


----------



## num1son

You're only messing around if you don't have 3X rads in your Phantom!

















Check my build log for more pics. (yes the dark green sucks, it will be changed soon.)


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Those temps seem very odd at most...


Odd?


----------



## FourDoor

Dropping in to say what's up! I'm building my first ever rig and this thread pointed me in the direction of the NZXT Phantom.










My white Phantom along with a few extra panels is now currently on it's way from NZXT to my home and I had some basic questions while I go through this awesome thread page by page and do some more additional research.

1. (yes another H100 question). Does anyone here have an H100 installed in their Phantom without the top 200mm NZXT fans? If so do you have pics? I'd prefer if possible to not have the rad/fan that low and covering up the mobo on the top.
2. Is the front bay door detachable so that it will be easier to mod/paint?
3. I wanted to go with a white/black/red theme with the case and was wondering what mobo would you recommend for the 2600k/2700k that has that color scheme? I am leaning towards the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 but the only downside I found so far was the blue components. (yes stupid esthetics question I know unless there is a mobo cover that I am not aware of). Must be PCI 3 and gen3 compatible... Either that or stick with the P8Z68 and go with a white/black/blue color scheme.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> Dropping in to say what's up! I'm building my first ever rig and this thread pointed me in the direction of the NZXT Phantom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My white Phantom along with a few extra panels is now currently on it's way from NZXT to my home and I had some basic questions while I go through this awesome thread page by page and do some more additional research.
> 1. (yes another H100 question). Does anyone here have an H100 installed in their Phantom without the top 200mm NZXT fans? If so do you have pics? I'd prefer if possible to not have the rad/fan that low and covering up the mobo on the top.
> 2. Is the front bay door detachable so that it will be easier to mod/paint?
> 3. I wanted to go with a white/black/red theme with the case and was wondering what mobo would you recommend for the 2600k/2700k that has that color scheme? I am leaning towards the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 but the only downside I found so far was the blue components. (yes stupid esthetics question I know unless there is a mobo cover that I am not aware of). Must be PCI 3 and gen3 compatible... Either that or stick with the P8Z68 and go with a white/black/blue color scheme.


Yes the door is removable, you can rip the case apart into pieces, top comes off, door, front, just be careful and ask around how to go about doing it, or figure out yourself and be gentle with the beauty









Dunno why you didn't google the pic







- http://goo.gl/2kfKU (Phantoms with H100)

Here are 2 black/red themes 1155 Z68 boards with PCI-E 3.0 slots:

ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 - http://goo.gl/Z7Sqb
ASRock Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3 - http://goo.gl/ZFDSh

If you're gonna go for black and red, I suggest Dominator GT RAM

H60 would work fine really, I don't like the idea of a 240mm H100 rad on a 2 x 200mm fan setup, looks ugly and bulky

Some red cable sleeves as well of course


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ahem....bump


Hmm it really bothers me that you would suggest this to me or anyone on this forum? Why would you tell me to do this? To fry my chip i barely could afford? Good thing i just looked into this before doing so.

This is what i just found somewhere on this site on accident luckily

(if you applied some really heavy load with AVX instructions, you may fry the CPU.)

That was speaking of only running 5ghz at 1.45 volts so i think Prime95 and intel burntest even on normal is more then enough to know if your Pc is stable.A pc working under normal gaming or whatever will never hit that load anyway.Way i see it you pass prime95 on blend 12 hours you are stable Period! So dont go frying your chip pushing it to some extreme measure that's not necessary at all.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ahem....bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm it really bothers me that you would suggest this to me or anyone on this forum? Why would you tell me to do this? To fry my chip i barely could afford? Good thing i just looked into this before doing so.
> 
> This is what i just found somewhere on this site on accident luckily
> 
> (if you applied some really heavy load with AVX instructions, you may fry the CPU.)
> 
> That was speaking of only running 5ghz at 1.45 volts so i think Prime95 and intel burntest even on normal is more then enough to know if your Pc is stable.A pc working under normal gaming or whatever will never hit that load anyway.Way i see it you pass prime95 on blend 12 hours you are stable Period! So dont go frying your chip pushing it to some extreme measure that's not necessary at all.
Click to expand...

Well if you are using intel burn test without AVX on sandy bridge then you are doing it wrong. Thats just how it is. I also prefer prime with sandy. But plenty of people have ran it for 12 hours just to BSOD doing something else.


----------



## mybadomen

It should be made very clear then to people that running it over 1.45 volts which is nothing when going for high overclocks could kill your chip.I would really love to see some screenshots of someone running this at 5ghz on an i5-2500k with under 1.45 volts sure there might be like an extremly low level of them that may achieve this but i think the whole concept of stability has gone way off track sorry but i feel the same if you pass prime for 12 hours and can pass intel burntest on even just high you should be more then stable for 24/7 use.To push your Cpu to the point of burning it up is not a test for stability its a test of stupidity sorry.There is no reason to stress a Cpu to that extreme unless you plan on doing something that is going to ever stress it that close.And i am talking about a 2700k they are saying will die with that test at 1.45 volts.Which runs lower voltage then the i5 in the first place. So whats max for an i5 then 1.3 volts?Sorry but i don't believe this at all.

and as far as i knew or thought intel burntest has AVX anyway so how is that doing it wrong?


----------



## mybadomen

Is this what you mean by AVX i am kinda confused by the whole question of running intel burntest and AVX. or is it something totally different?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hmm it really bothers me that you would suggest this to me or anyone on this forum? Why would you tell me to do this? To fry my chip i barely could afford? Good thing i just looked into this before doing so.
> This is what i just found somewhere on this site on accident luckily
> (if you applied some really heavy load with AVX instructions, you may fry the CPU.)
> That was speaking of only running 5ghz at 1.45 volts so i think Prime95 and intel burntest even on normal is more then enough to know if your Pc is stable.A pc working under normal gaming or whatever will never hit that load anyway.Way i see it you pass prime95 on blend 12 hours you are stable Period! So dont go frying your chip pushing it to some extreme measure that's not necessary at all.


Take a breath guy and sit back down.

First rule of OC'ing. If you're willing to OC it than be willing to say good bye to it when you screw up. There are no guarantees about anything when you OC let alone that you wont fry it by forcing it to take more voltage than the factory spec. So don't even think of taking that tone with me.

What I asked you to do I have done to my chip literally at least 100 or more times. I run my 2500k at 5.0ghz 24/7 no down clocking with out it degrading for close to a year now.

It is common knowledge on this forum that to actually stress test a SandyBridge chip you must run a harder instruction set.
Here: AVX Linpack There should be no more mystery about what we are talking about now.

The way you see it is wrong. You might as well take your 12 hours of Prime95 and throw it out the window. It's a waste of time. Besides you want to talk about hurting your chip go ahead and run your intense number calculator for 12 hours. That 12 hours is equal to months of actual usage. Go ahead and cut that off the total life span of your chip. I know it was normal practice to run Prime for 8-12 on older chips, but that's just not the way to do it anymore.

Now let's talk about why IBT w/AVX is a great real world test. Think of it this way IBT is the max possible temps you should ever be able to hit (your rig can't really do more work than this). I get within 10C of those numbers while playing BF3 (at least I used to). Knowing that my rig is still stable for another 10C after that means that I don't have to worry about my PC crashing while I'm in the middle of a game.

Remember your CPU while never take more vCore than what you set it to. If you set it to something stupid then run something hard enough to cause it to draw all that power and it cooks who's to blame? You or the program that was running?

Do not attack me about something that you don't know anything about. Then post something you typed as "proof" (and you've done that before). If you're trying to quote something you read maybe you should actually link it?
And for Christ sake could you please learn some sentence and writing structure? You post up these giant rants that are impossible to read because they are composed of nothing more than run on after run on. You really expect anyone to take you seriously when you post like that?

I was only trying to understand what was going on with your system. I didn't know if you had your cooling working really well, or more likely that you weren't stressing the chip correctly. I was trying to be friendly.

And aside from that I didn't even realise that you're running a 2700K. I actually don't care at all anymore. Have a nice night.


----------



## ReconRunner

You guys are dumb. Overclocking is pretty safe nowadays, depending on your motherboard. If I overclock to something that my pc cant handle it'll shutdown, and reboot telling me my OC failed. Also, NOBODY NEEDS 5GHZ. I purchased the i7 2600K a week after it came out, and was SUPER excited about building my first build, and I was going to run it at 5GHZ and everything, and I did. Ill tell you right now, 3.5-4ghz, is more then enough for today's applications. The only thing that might possibly need OC'ing is our GPU's. So stop *****ING, and run at 3.5-4ghz on intel turbo tech. Keeps your processor cool, and no need to worry about stability.

hope this helped.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> You guys are dumb. Overclocking is pretty safe nowadays, depending on your motherboard. If I overclock to something that my pc cant handle it'll shutdown, and reboot telling me my OC failed. Also, NOBODY NEEDS 5GHZ. I purchased the i7 2600K a week after it came out, and was SUPER excited about building my first build, and I was going to run it at 5GHZ and everything, and I did. Ill tell you right now, 3.5-4ghz, is more then enough for today's applications. The only thing that might possibly need OC'ing is our GPU's. So stop *****ING, and run at 3.5-4ghz on intel turbo tech. Keeps your processor cool, and no need to worry about stability.
> hope this helped.


You jump in and try to point out how other people are dumb, but you should just keep your mouth shut till you've learned something worth posting.


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yes the door is removable, you can rip the case apart into pieces, top comes off, door, front, just be careful and ask around how to go about doing it, or figure out yourself and be gentle with the beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno why you didn't google the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://goo.gl/2kfKU (Phantoms with H100)
> Here are 2 black/red themes 1155 Z68 boards with PCI-E 3.0 slots:
> ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 - http://goo.gl/Z7Sqb
> ASRock Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3 - http://goo.gl/ZFDSh
> If you're gonna go for black and red, I suggest Dominator GT RAM
> H60 would work fine really, I don't like the idea of a 240mm H100 rad on a 2 x 200mm fan setup, looks ugly and bulky
> Some red cable sleeves as well of course


Thanks for the info. Man this thread has a lot of pages. LOL

I could have sworn I googled it before, maybe i just got lost in this thread.








(EDIT; I guess I did because I can't still find the pic with the H100 mounted without the 200mm fan on the Phantom. I was primarily interested to see how it would mount and if the case would get enough airflow without the 200m fan)

For the mobo, the ASUS Maximus IV is a microATX board I ruled it out. That ASRock pro gen3 looks to be nice although I'm a little hesitant to step outside off the Asus box right now. I'll read up the reviews and decide if i go with a blue or red accent interior (with appropriate nzxt extension cables of course)


----------



## JDX3DS

Hello can anyone tell me the CFM for the stock fans? particularly the top fan? I don't think it's the same as the non LED fan they sell.


----------



## Birdyz

So far my temps are like this:
Cpu - Idle/15c-25c and Load 35c-50c (Cpu Fan speed ranges from 700rpm idle-1100rpm underload)
Gpu- Idle/30c-40c and Load 45c-50c (GPU Fan speed is at 40%, don't know how to raise or lower it)
I have 6 fans set up.
4 Enermax T.B. Silence ( 1x 140mm in front push/ 2x 120mm side push/ 1x 120mm rear pull)
2 Nzxt FS-200mm LED (2x top Pull)
They are normally on the lowest setting.
Temps on load are when I play games like Amnesia, Batman, HoN, and using chrome+watching movies. Are those temps normal? or is my cooler not doing it's job?

Bump.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Is this what you mean by AVX i am kinda confused by the whole question of running intel burntest and AVX. or is it something totally different?


Are you running Win 7 SP1? Your gflops are what my i5 hits. I think you have the proper version of IBT but it seems like your aren't running SP1. Also just because you ran across some post that said over 1.45 on IBT will fry your chip doesn't mean its the gospel truth. But regardless you run the risk of degrading your chip at 1.45v period. Some will some won't. Not sure who said i7's take less voltage. They have HT which in general should take more. You can't compare one i5 you had against one i7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> You guys are dumb. Overclocking is pretty safe nowadays, depending on your motherboard. If I overclock to something that my pc cant handle it'll shutdown, and reboot telling me my OC failed. Also, NOBODY NEEDS 5GHZ. I purchased the i7 2600K a week after it came out, and was SUPER excited about building my first build, and I was going to run it at 5GHZ and everything, and I did. Ill tell you right now, 3.5-4ghz, is more then enough for today's applications. The only thing that might possibly need OC'ing is our GPU's. So stop *****ING, and run at 3.5-4ghz on intel turbo tech. Keeps your processor cool, and no need to worry about stability.
> 
> hope this helped.


This is an overclocking site man. Thats what we do. Why did you even buy a quad core then? You don't need it. You also don't need that 6970 because games are perfectly fine at 800x600. If your too scared to OC your chip or don't know how thats fine. But most of us post on overclock.net and spend hundreds of dollars on watercooling because we like to push our hardware. Not run stock. We may as well all by dells if thats what we are looking for. What was the point of you buying the "K" version of your chip?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> It should be made very clear then to people that running it over 1.45 volts which is nothing when going for high overclocks could kill your chip.I would really love to see some screenshots of someone running this at 5ghz on an i5-2500k with under 1.45 volts sure there might be like an extremly low level of them that may achieve this but i think the whole concept of stability has gone way off track sorry but i feel the same if you pass prime for 12 hours and can pass intel burntest on even just high you should be more then stable for 24/7 use.To push your Cpu to the point of burning it up is not a test for stability its a test of stupidity sorry.There is no reason to stress a Cpu to that extreme unless you plan on doing something that is going to ever stress it that close.And i am talking about a 2700k they are saying will die with that test at 1.45 volts.Which runs lower voltage then the i5 in the first place. So whats max for an i5 then 1.3 volts?Sorry but i don't believe this at all.
> and as far as i knew or thought intel burntest has AVX anyway so how is that doing it wrong?


Mine's running at pretty low volts







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199197

I have to agree with you though, when I look at the list of members on the 5ghz club, it's crazy how high people set their voltages at just to get higher clock speeds. If you need more than 1.45v to get where you want, you probably should aim lower.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Mine's running at pretty low volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199197
> I have to agree with you though, when I look at the list of members on the 5ghz club, it's crazy how high people set their voltages at just to get higher clock speeds. If you need more than 1.45v to get where you want, you probably should aim lower.


Another poster missing the point of this site. If you don't want to push any boundaries than keep a low clock and a low vCore. If you are like %90 of the people who come here than you are not happy to just aim lower. You all really don't understand how chips degrade either. It's not an over night thing. At stock your CPU is designed to last years and years (I would say 10 or more would be acceptable. Obviously this depends on how well it was forged). By running with too much Voltage your dropping your lifespan (with continued high voltage use) to like, conservatively 5 years. Most people on here that go for top tier OC's don't care if their chip only last 2 (many far less than that). They will be upgrading as soon as the next hottest chip comes out.

And mybadomen:
You are comparing the voltage required for an i7 of a different series to an older i5...derp.
Also with IBT AVX you have to be running IBT from the folder that contains the LinData or it doesn't use it.


----------



## atibbo69

Here she is boys.









Bigger picture:
http://i43.tinypic.com/v63uw3.jpg

ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
i5 2500k
8GB Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance
XFX 750PRO PSU
XFX RADEON HD 5770 ( Need an upgrade)
XSPC RASA 750 RS240 KIT
Yate Loon 140mm D14SH-124B in the front
4x Yate Loon D12SM-12 - Push/Pull on the RS 240
NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller










FINGER PRINTS GALORE LOL
That 140mm loon is a beast! At 2000rpm it's noisy but man you could use this thing to keep yourself cool in the summer lol









Wanna give a big thanks to num1son for giving me lots of help and advice!

Work in progress.. Right now I'm saving my money for a 7970 and maybe another rad.


----------



## lightsout

@atibbo69 Thats sick. I love it!

As far as chip degradation goes I think it can happen very fast. I've seen people bench with too much voltage only to find that their previous voltage/clock is no longer stable. I mean its all highly subjective but still.

But Num you seem to have a pretty tough chip. Having that thing locked at that voltage/clock I would have thought it might have screwed something up. Maybe people are all wrong on the voltage limits who knows. It seems especially with sandy it varies quite a bit between chips.

Me personally I like to find the max OC at a reasonable voltage. For 5ghz I need 1.45v plus. But at 4.7ghz I only need 1.375v. So I am plenty happy with 4.7. I don't do a whole lot of benching. I play with it a bit when I get a new piece of hardware then just use it.


----------



## mybadomen

Num for one I have probably been overclocking before you were alive. 2 you still don't get it The so called Avx package is in the newest intel burntest They added it in a newer update . 3 I don't mind frying a CPU if max Overclock is what I am going for.4 try complimenting people or helping them instead of just ripping people's builds apart. Everytime I see a post now here it's you throwing a dig at some one or you acting like you know it all. I have been building and Overclocking for years and I can tell you I don't know even close to it all.and I either compliment or help people .

And reconrunner your a little kid you should be giving no advice but keep your ears open and listen.

This damn forum is turning into a Facebook drama session.

My rig is Stable is what I stated way back that started this all @ 5 ghz 1.43 volts with my Ram @ 2136 MHz And stable at 5.2Ghz 1.48volts ram @ 1866. I have no idea why this is so unbelievable to you for an i7 - 2700k I think it's rather not that great I should be able to get lower voltages . And that's what I am working on. I have hit 74c running Intel Burntest including Avx on 8 threads settings on Max .

I don't mind Debating an issue but I also don't think that was your intention at all.


----------



## lightsout

Just curious are you using win7 SP1? Because your gflops are the same as my i5.


----------



## Riott77

@atibbo69 - Looks great man! Just curious, how do you like the NZXT fan controller? I'm thinking of either getting the sentry mesh, or the new sentry mix.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Num for one I have probably been overclocking before you were alive. 2 you still don't get it The so called Avx package is in the newest intel burntest They added it in a newer update . 3 I don't mind frying a CPU if max Overclock is what I am going for.4 try complimenting people or helping them instead of just ripping people's builds apart. Everytime I see a post now here it's you throwing a dig at some one or you acting like you know it all. I have been building and Overclocking for years and I can tell you I don't know even close to it all.and I either compliment or help people .
> And reconrunner your a little kid you should be giving no advice but keep your ears open and listen.
> This damn forum is turning into a Facebook drama session.
> My rig is Stable is what I stated way back that started this all @ 5 ghz 1.43 volts with my Ram @ 2136 MHz And stable at 5.2Ghz 1.48volts ram @ 1866. I have no idea why this is so unbelievable to you for an i7 - 2700k I think it's rather not that great I should be able to get lower voltages . And that's what I am working on. I have hit 74c running Intel Burntest including Avx on 8 threads settings on Max .
> I don't mind Debating an issue but I also don't think that was your intention at all.


At least you put numbers in there that made it a little easier to read.
You have not been overclocking since before I was born. That was something an idiot would say.
I'm well aware I don't know it all. But I know enough to try to help people so I do. Meanwhile you're just an annoying idiot with nothing better to do than come on here blowing this thread up with stupid long posts that no one really cares about.

Case in point you come on here saying how dare I tell you to run IBT with AVX. Then say you're running it and I don't know what it is.

You're not even testing with all your RAM! And you gflops are lower than mine with a much higher OC and hyper threading. You're not doing it right!

I'm so done with you. You're a fool.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Here she is boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger picture:
> http://i43.tinypic.com/v63uw3.jpg
> ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
> i5 2500k
> 8GB Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance
> XFX 750PRO PSU
> XFX RADEON HD 5770 ( Need an upgrade)
> XSPC RASA 750 RS240 KIT
> Yate Loon 140mm D14SH-124B in the front
> 4x Yate Loon D12SM-12 - Push/Pull on the RS 240
> NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINGER PRINTS GALORE LOL
> That 140mm loon is a beast! At 2000rpm it's noisy but man you could use this thing to keep yourself cool in the summer lol
> Wanna give a big thanks to num1son for giving me lots of help and advice!
> Work in progress.. Right now I'm saving my money for a 7970 and maybe another rad.


Looks awesome man! Really I like that a lot, I'm glad it turned out so well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Here she is boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger picture:
> 
> ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
> i5 2500k
> 8GB Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance
> XFX 750PRO PSU
> XFX RADEON HD 5770 ( Need an upgrade)
> XSPC RASA 750 RS240 KIT
> Yate Loon 140mm D14SH-124B in the front
> 4x Yate Loon D12SM-12 - Push/Pull on the RS 240
> NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller
> 
> FINGER PRINTS GALORE LOL
> That 140mm loon is a beast! At 2000rpm it's noisy but man you could use this thing to keep yourself cool in the summer lol
> 
> Wanna give a big thanks to num1son for giving me lots of help and advice!
> 
> Work in progress.. Right now I'm saving my money for a 7970 and maybe another rad.


Where is the UV light at that is setting of the coolant?


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riott77*
> 
> @atibbo69 - Looks great man! Just curious, how do you like the NZXT fan controller? I'm thinking of either getting the sentry mesh, or the new sentry mix.


It is what it is haha. Comes with 5 single fan cables. I bought some nzxt splitters though so I can use 2 sliders instead of 4.

Matches the case perfectly, there is a white led though on it that looks pretty stupid but that's minor.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where is the UV light at that is setting of the coolant?


I have 2 black lights in the case, 1 down bottom by the side of the PSU and the other is mounted by the back of the 5.25" bays

(You can see the bottom of the black light to the left of my hard drives)

Tubing is green XSPC UV


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where is the UV light at that is setting of the coolant?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 black lights in the case, 1 down bottom by the side of the PSU and the other is mounted by the back of the 5.25" bays
> 
> (You can see the bottom of the black light to the left of my hard drives)
> 
> Tubing is green XSPC UV
Click to expand...

Ah I see.


----------



## Rowey

Im tempted to order some Mayhems dye whilst my loop is out of action. Thinking about getting this blue to match my build colour scheme, any suggestions? should i just stay with distilled water? How to i add it too? do i dye the water or just put it all straight in the loop?

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Mayhems-Aurora-Fluid-for-Water-Cooling-1-Litre---Nebula-Blue-pid-14667.html

EDIT: Looks more hassle than what its worth...


----------



## num1son

Its not really that much of a hassle at all. It looks awesome too, and didn't stain anything in my loop after a couple months. I just add it into my fill tube. In your case you can just put it into your res. (Rasa right?)

Sorry didn't notice that you had some Aurora there. Ask k3nny about it. He had the pink and it only lasted like a day I think.


----------



## lightsout

Num your Res isn't stained? Mayhem told me his dye would stain a res.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Its not really that much of a hassle at all. It looks awesome too, and didn't stain anything in my loop after a couple months. I just add it into my fill tube. In your case you can just put it into your res. (Rasa right?)
> Sorry didn't notice that you had some Aurora there. Ask k3nny about it. He had the pink and it only lasted like a day I think.


Haha yeahh, Aurora is a real bummer













































Its Just pink now, The orange color is a F*cd up camera setting


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Num your Res isn't stained? Mayhem told me his dye would stain a res.












This is after just a light rinsing in the sink. No scrubbing or anything like that. So I would say no. Now maybe if it had been in there longer? But really it was kinda due for a water change anyway.


----------



## Nitrogannex

So, i may have made a small mistake tonight, i decided i didn't like the look of the case badges anymore, so, like the simpleton that i am, i decided to peel them off, and while the Zotac and Gigabyte Stickers Came off fine, the Dolby and Phenom ii, not so much. I already got most of the Dolby sticker off, but i scratched the ish out of the case doing so. anybody here have any experience removing that absolutely dreadful glue, and also, is there anything i can buy (apart from a new panel) that can sort of buff out the scratches. I'll try to post pictures by tomorrow. Thanks Guys, anything would be appreciated


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> So, i may have made a small mistake tonight, i decided i didn't like the look of the case badges anymore, so, like the simpleton that i am, i decided to peel them off, and while the Zotac and Gigabyte Stickers Came off fine, the Dolby and Phenom ii, not so much. I already got most of the Dolby sticker off, but i scratched the ish out of the case doing so. anybody here have any experience removing that absolutely dreadful glue, and also, is there anything i can buy (apart from a new panel) that can sort of buff out the scratches. I'll try to post pictures by tomorrow. Thanks Guys, anything would be appreciated


You can get the glue off with GooGone if they have that around you. Check the solvent section at an autoparts store.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> So, i may have made a small mistake tonight, i decided i didn't like the look of the case badges anymore, so, like the simpleton that i am, i decided to peel them off, and while the Zotac and Gigabyte Stickers Came off fine, the Dolby and Phenom ii, not so much. I already got most of the Dolby sticker off, but i scratched the ish out of the case doing so. anybody here have any experience removing that absolutely dreadful glue, and also, is there anything i can buy (apart from a new panel) that can sort of buff out the scratches. I'll try to post pictures by tomorrow. Thanks Guys, anything would be appreciated


You can spray a small amount of WD-40 onto a cloth or paper towel, to removed the adhesive, then clean it off with some hot soapy water on a towel to remove the WD-40 residue, then dry. Or you can use 90% Isopropyl Alcohol on a cloth or paper towel, but it takes a little bit more elbow grease. A soft Cloth towel is preferable, sometimes paper towels can leave a slight amount of tiny scratches/swirl marks, though not really noticeable unless in sun, or bright lighting.

Be careful if you use WD-40, as it can start to remove the finish, though you should be ok, since I do believe the phantoms are powder coated. If it's on the plastic, don't use WD-40, use the alcohol.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> You can get the glue off with GooGone if they have that around you. Check the solvent section at an autoparts store.


That will work also, but it's also petroleum based, so I wouldn't use it on the plastic unless you clean it off fairly quickly.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Num your Res isn't stained? Mayhem told me his dye would stain a res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after just a light rinsing in the sink. No scrubbing or anything like that. So I would say no. Now maybe if it had been in there longer? But really it was kinda due for a water change anyway.
Click to expand...

Wow I'm impressed. Thats good news. I should buy some clear tubing and blue dye for the next time I redo my loop.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> It is what it is haha. Comes with 5 single fan cables. I bought some nzxt splitters though so I can use 2 sliders instead of 4.
> Matches the case perfectly, there is a white led though on it that looks pretty stupid but that's minor.


Why do you have a fan controller if the Phantom has it's own, I don't really get the point..

and does anyone have 2 x 200mm fans on top? Should one be intake and the other exhaust?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> It is what it is haha. Comes with 5 single fan cables. I bought some nzxt splitters though so I can use 2 sliders instead of 4.
> Matches the case perfectly, there is a white led though on it that looks pretty stupid but that's minor.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have a fan controller if the Phantom has it's own, I don't really get the point..
> 
> and does anyone have 2 x 200mm fans on top? Should one be intake and the other exhaust?
Click to expand...

I would make them one or the other. Heat rises so I prefer exhaust depending on the rest of the case airflow.


----------



## Rowey

Alright brothers, just wondering if the watercoolers could have a look at my new layout im planning before i get my pump back, let me know if the fittings are restricting the flow too much or not thanks









http://www.overclock.net/t/1192560/build-log-roweys-watercooled-phantom/50#post_16255314


----------



## lightsout

I personally don 't dig 90's on the cpu block but I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Why do you have a fan controller if the Phantom has it's own, I don't really get the point..
> and does anyone have 2 x 200mm fans on top? Should one be intake and the other exhaust?


i just mounted my second 200mm blue led fan.
they are axhaust.









btw anyone knows how to install te led pin? because i find only 1 an there is the 1st 200mm top fan on it









inside view

outside view


the second led fan pin


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Reaper2794
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by atibbo69
> 
> It is what it is haha. Comes with 5 single fan cables. I bought some nzxt splitters though so I can use 2 sliders instead of 4.
> Matches the case perfectly, there is a white led though on it that looks pretty stupid but that's minor.
> 
> Why do you have a fan controller if the Phantom has it's own, I don't really get the point..
> 
> and does anyone have 2 x 200mm fans on top? Should one be intake and the other exhaust?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would make them one or the other. Heat rises so I prefer exhaust depending on the rest of the case airflow.


i would say you can always condem the fan controller if you have fans that are high rpms like the ones i have the fan controller is a bit of a useless statements if you are going for water cooling parts the Gentle Typhoon fans by sycthe are the best that there is if you dnt wanna use the fan controller those are the fans to get. for the 200 mm make them out take then have all the others as intake that would be fine. but if your build is not water cooling so i would suggest 1 intake and 1 outtake.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Why do you have a fan controller if the Phantom has it's own, I don't really get the point..
> and does anyone have 2 x 200mm fans on top? Should one be intake and the other exhaust?


both should exhaust due to hot air traveling up.


----------



## ReconRunner

Hey guys, i cant decide on which rad fans to get. I want something very quiet, but something that actually pushes air. I really want to get the Gelid Wings:


I've considered the Gentle Typhoons, but they are terribly ugly, and will not match my build.


Also i have been looking over Noctua's. They as well are ridiculously horrid, but from what ive read outperform anything.


If anyone has any suggestions on anything better then these three, as in,

-Noise
-Airflow
-Aesthetics

Then please reply! Thanks!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> You jump in and try to point out how other people are dumb, but you should just keep your mouth shut till you've learned something worth posting.


If you don't have anything nice to say, then shut your mouth. Period. Obviously I stated my opinion, and if it upsets you, then don't comment. You should also mind your own business, due to the comment, not being directed towards you. I stated something to hopefully clear up Badomans worries about OC'ing. You take things so straight, i said dumb loosely, and was hoping people would take it as, you guys are worried about the dangers of OC'ing.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Hey guys, i cant decide on which rad fans to get. I want something very quiet, but something that actually pushes air. I really want to get the Gelid Wings:
> I've considered the Gentle Typhoons, but they are terribly ugly, and will not match my build.
> Also i have been looking over Noctua's. They as well are ridiculously horrid, but from what ive read outperform anything.
> If anyone has any suggestions on anything better then these three, as in,
> -Noise
> -Airflow
> -Aesthetics
> Then please reply! Thanks!


Reconrunner double post!! naughty naughty!

GT's tick all of those boxes, i think they are more aesthetically pleasing then any other fan out there at the moment. Go with wings if you like the pretty lights though









EDIT: Also, you could just use Yate loons


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> If you don't have anything nice to say, then shut your mouth. Period. Obviously I stated my opinion, and if it upsets you, then don't comment. You should also mind your own business, due to the comment, not being directed towards you. I stated something to hopefully clear up Badomans worries about OC'ing. You take things so straight, i said dumb loosely, and was hoping people would take it as, you guys are worried about the dangers of OC'ing.


Um I had posted there too. So I guess if you have a directed comment you should probably quote people. If you were trying to joke you should have made that obvious, this is the internet. BTW everyone here feels the same way I do. You need to stop posting about things you don't know very much about and try showing some respect. You weren't stating an opinion, you were making up facts about something that is measurable.

Maybe you should try to mature a little bit before posting for anything but help?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> You jump in and try to point out how other people are dumb, but you should just keep your mouth shut till you've learned something worth posting.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have anything nice to say, then shut your mouth. Period. Obviously I stated my opinion, and if it upsets you, then don't comment. You should also mind your own business, due to the comment, not being directed towards you. I stated something to hopefully clear up Badomans worries about OC'ing. You take things so straight, i said dumb loosely, and was hoping people would take it as, you guys are worried about the dangers of OC'ing.
Click to expand...

Gimme a break you came off like a jerk telling everyone that OC'ing is dumb. Everything you say is taken literal is text. Sarcasm doesn't play well on a forum. This guy spends a crap load of money to water cool his rig and you tell him not to OC because its dumb and pointless. And thats you helping?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Gimme a break you came off like a jerk telling everyone that OC'ing is dumb. Everything you say is taken literal is text. Sarcasm doesn't play well on a forum. This guy spends a crap load of money to water cool his rig and you tell him not to OC because its dumb and pointless. And thats you helping?


I did not say oc'ing is dumb. I said worrying about the chip frying is dumb, due to new mb inovations. Also i did not say he should not overclock, i said he should not worry about the dangers of oc'ing. Is it that difficult to read?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Reconrunner double post!! naughty naughty!
> GT's tick all of those boxes, i think they are more aesthetically pleasing then any other fan out there at the moment. Go with wings if you like the pretty lights though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, you could just use Yate loons


Not a huge fan of loons, they turn your rig into a flashlight LOL! The gelids though are sick! And there leds, aren't that bright, which im happy about. In the end though id prefer fans without led's. Also your build inspired me to use blue tubing instead of black. I thought it would'nt look good, but from the way your build is comming out, everything looks fantastic!


----------



## Derek1387

I for one can say going up over 4.0ghz has made a considerable difference in frame rates... and allowed my GPU's to really shine. So yes, there is a reason to OC... it opens a lot of doors.


----------



## kyismaster

almost forgot to show you guys

translation: Sunday, ‎January ‎22, ‎2012, ‏‎12:45:-- PM


Spoiler: Sunday, â€ŽJanuary â€Ž22, â€Ž2012, â€â€Ž12:45:-- PM







Sorry ~___~ still painting 1 more HD bay slot.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Will a Phanteks PH-TC14PE fit in this case, considering the Phanteks or a silver arrow


----------



## Pikoy

GT fans are the best for quality cooling it makes up for the massive 1800 rpm fans that are very stable


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I for one can say going up over 4.0ghz has made a considerable difference in frame rates... and allowed my GPU's to really shine. So yes, there is a reason to OC... it opens a lot of doors.


I completely agree with you, and don't know why people are assuming i said OC'ing is bad. I myself am running turbo boost, with for 1.6 to 4.2 ghz.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> almost forgot to show you guys
> translation: Sunday, ‎January ‎22, ‎2012, ‏‎12:45:-- PM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sunday, â€ŽJanuary â€Ž22, â€Ž2012, â€â€Ž12:45:-- PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ~___~ still painting 1 more HD bay slot.










are you using H67 for video? And what a clean build, great job!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you using H67 for video? And what a clean build, great job!


thanks, it was alot of hard work -___- sigh.

but it was worth it.

Nah, im using a Radeon XFX 5570

its actually dead, but display still works.








Its just very flaky at times, and sometimes i lose video, but i have a second monitor running on h67. so its all good.

xfx makes horrible products btw.

edit, i will also be sleeving soon, my sleeve is coming in the mail so, we'll see how it goes in a few days.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I for one can say going up over 4.0ghz has made a considerable difference in frame rates... and allowed my GPU's to really shine. So yes, there is a reason to OC... it opens a lot of doors.










You will actually gain quite a few points in 3dmark11 going from (for me) even 5.0-5.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> almost forgot to show you guys
> translation: Sunday, ‎January ‎22, ‎2012, ‏‎12:45:-- PM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sunday, â€ŽJanuary â€Ž22, â€Ž2012, â€â€Ž12:45:-- PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ~___~ still painting 1 more HD bay slot.


Looks very clean, good job!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks, it was alot of hard work -___- sigh.
> but it was worth it.
> Nah, im using a Radeon XFX 5570
> its actually dead, but display still works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just very flaky at times, and sometimes i lose video, but i have a second monitor running on h67. so its all good.
> xfx makes horrible products btw.
> edit, i will also be sleeving soon, my sleeve is coming in the mail so, we'll see how it goes in a few days.


Really? Are you going threw RMA at the moment? And I too have heard XFX quality isnt like it used to be...


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> I completely agree with you, and don't know why people are assuming i said OC'ing is bad. I myself am running turbo boost, with for 1.6 to 4.2 ghz.


"So stop *****ING, and run at 3.5-4ghz on intel turbo tech. Keeps your processor cool, and no need to worry about stability."

Does that sounds familiar?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> "So stop *****ING, and run at 3.5-4ghz on intel turbo tech. Keeps your processor cool, and no need to worry about stability."
> Does that sounds familiar?


I'm sorry, i don't understand your point, and would like to stop arguing with you, because you aren't worth my time.


----------



## mybadomen

Back on the Fan topic Akasa makes some really nice fans also you should check them out.And they are nearly silent also:

Here's Specs on Gentle Typhoons and Akasa Vipers. not really what other fans they have for colors but here's the vipers.

From what it looks like the Akasa fans push 25.3 more cfm per Fan over Gentle Typhoons.Just wanted to add this for you guys because it seems Akasa isn't really heard of much and is sorta an underdog compared to the other fans out.My case sits right beside me and is very quiet with all my fans Maxed.and even when i turn the fans down it still stays roughly the same temps.

But yeah another great Company that sells killer Fans.They are not cheap but cost around the same price as Typhoons do.Like i said they might have other colors and performance fans i never really looked.I just needed the best yellow fans i could find.and sorta found them on accident.Now i am very interested in Akasa stuff.

Akasa Viper 120mm Fan Specs:



Application: PC case or heatsink fan
Dimension: 120 X 120 X 25mm
Fan speed: 600 -1900 RPM
Max airflow: 83.63 CFM (141.75 m3/h)
Max static air pressure: 2.98 mm H2O
Noise level: 6.9 -28.9 dB(A)
Current rating: 0.17A
Voltage rating: 12V DC
Bearing: HDB (Hydro Dynamic)
Fan life expectancy: 50,000 hours
Connector: 4pin PWM
Product code: AK-FN059

Gentle Typhoon 120mm Specs:



Fan Speed: 1850 RPM
Noise: 28dBA
Airflow: 1.65 m³/h 58.3CFM
Rated Voltage: DC12V
Rated Current: 0.083A
Dimensions: 120x120x25mm
Connectors: 3-Pin
3-Pin to 4-Pin Adapter Provided
Bearing Type: Double Ball Bearings
MTBF: 100,000 h / 35°C or 60,000 h / 60°C
*1,850 rpm Model 55,000 h / 60°C

Also found a link to a bunch of Akasa ultra silent Fans (They have a Bunch)
Heres the Link: http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.list.tpl&type=Fans&type_sub=Ultra%20Quiet%20Fan

Hope this helps someone somehow.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Back on the Fan topic Akasa makes some really nice fans also you should check them out.And they are nearly silent also:
> Here's Specs on Gentle Typhoons and Akasa Vipers. not really what other fans they have for colors but here's the vipers.
> From what it looks like the Akasa fans push 25.3 more cfm per Fan over Gentle Typhoons.Just wanted to add this for you guys because it seems Akasa isn't really heard of much and is sorta an underdog compared to the other fans out.My case sits right beside me and is very quiet with all my fans Maxed.and even when i turn the fans down it still stays roughly the same temps.
> But yeah another great Company that sells killer Fans.They are not cheap but cost around the same price as Typhoons do.Like i said they might have other colors and performance fans i never really looked.I just needed the best yellow fans i could find.and sorta found them on accident.Now i am very interested in Akasa stuff.
> Akasa Viper 120mm Fan Specs:
> 
> Application: PC case or heatsink fan
> Dimension: 120 X 120 X 25mm
> Fan speed: 600 -1900 RPM
> Max airflow: 83.63 CFM (141.75 m3/h)
> Max static air pressure: 2.98 mm H2O
> Noise level: 6.9 -28.9 dB(A)
> Current rating: 0.17A
> Voltage rating: 12V DC
> Bearing: HDB (Hydro Dynamic)
> Fan life expectancy: 50,000 hours
> Connector: 4pin PWM
> Product code: AK-FN059
> Gentle Typhoon 120mm Specs:
> 
> Fan Speed: 1850 RPM
> Noise: 28dBA
> Airflow: 1.65 m³/h 58.3CFM
> Rated Voltage: DC12V
> Rated Current: 0.083A
> Dimensions: 120x120x25mm
> Connectors: 3-Pin
> 3-Pin to 4-Pin Adapter Provided
> Bearing Type: Double Ball Bearings
> MTBF: 100,000 h / 35°C or 60,000 h / 60°C
> *1,850 rpm Model 55,000 h / 60°C
> Hope this helps someone somehow.


The vipers perform great! The only thing is the yellow fans wont look good in a blue, black and white setup.

Btw, Gelid specs:

Air Flow (CFM): 64.3
Bearing: Nanoflux Bearing (NFB)
Cable Length (mm): 500
Connector: 3 Pin
Current (A): 0.22
Dimension (mm): 120 x 120 x 25
Fan Speed (RPM): 1500
Noise Level (dBA): 12 - 25
Safety Approvals: UL, CUL, CE, RoHS Compliant
Static Pressure (mmAq): 1.925
Voltage (V): 12
Warranty (years): 5
Weight (g): 119

Gelids might be even better!


----------



## Macke93

Bought me Watercooling for my CPU!
Antec Kuhler H2O 620, around 40 euro or 369 swedish kronor!


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Why do you have a fan controller if the Phantom has it's own, I don't really get the point..
> and does anyone have 2 x 200mm fans on top? Should one be intake and the other exhaust?


Because the built in fan controller is controlling all the fans in my case.
And the one I installed is controlling the fans on my rad.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will actually gain quite a few points in 3dmark11 going from (for me) even 5.0-5.2.
> Looks very clean, good job!


thanks

and god dammit, you guys are making me -facepalm-

Look. i5-2500k stock is @ 15000 3dmark points
OCED @ 4.5? or 4.8 = 24000 3dmarkpoints

i7 stock = 18000 3dmark points

i7 oced = 28000 3dmark points.

OC = WIN.

So lets say theres 52 multipliers to get to 4.8 ghz @ 24000 points

@ 33 steps thats @ stock speed.

so theres 19 steps to 24000 points from stock

each step will gain you 1000 3d mark points.

so yes from 4.0 - 4.2 will gain you atleast 2000 3dmark points extra.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Really? Are you going threw RMA at the moment? And I too have heard XFX quality isnt like it used to be...


Well, it depends, i know they will send me another card but, this is my second time i RMA'd this card and it failed again.

so i don't know. I mean i send in one card ( NVIDIA ) and they give me back a Radeon 5570. lol,

I think it would cost me more money to send a card than to buy a new card that won't die.


----------



## JMattes

I would love to be added to the group! Im currently working on a custom loop. So please feel free to take a look and through your opiniom into the mix. Its almost done but its filled with a ton of pics along the way!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1201051/work-log-first-time-water-cooling-hoping-for-no-problems


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> The vipers perform great! The only thing is the yellow fans wont look good in a blue, black and white setup.
> Btw, Gelid specs:
> Air Flow (CFM): 64.3
> Bearing: Nanoflux Bearing (NFB)
> Cable Length (mm): 500
> Connector: 3 Pin
> Current (A): 0.22
> Dimension (mm): 120 x 120 x 25
> Fan Speed (RPM): 1500
> Noise Level (dBA): 12 - 25
> Safety Approvals: UL, CUL, CE, RoHS Compliant
> Static Pressure (mmAq): 1.925
> Voltage (V): 12
> Warranty (years): 5
> Weight (g): 119
> Gelids might be even better!


yeah i added a link showing the other colors.I realize most people wont want yellow.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thanks
> and god dammit, you guys are making me -facepalm-
> Look. i5-2500k stock is @ 15000 3dmark points
> OCED @ 4.5? or 4.8 = 24000 3dmarkpoints
> i7 stock = 18000 3dmark points
> i7 oced = 28000 3dmark points.
> OC = WIN.
> So lets say theres 52 multipliers to get to 4.8 ghz @ 24000 points
> @ 33 steps thats @ stock speed.
> so theres 19 steps to 24000 points from stock
> each step will gain you 1000 3d mark points.
> so yes from 4.0 - 4.2 will gain you atleast 2000 3dmark points extra.
> Well, it depends, i know they will send me another card but, this is my second time i RMA'd this card and it failed again.
> so i don't know. I mean i send in one card ( NVIDIA ) and they give me back a Radeon 5570. lol,
> I think it would cost me more money to send a card than to buy a new card that won't die.


Hey look at that someone did math instead of just talking about it! (seriously no sarcasm)








You could RMA the one you have back and then just sell it BNIB and buy one from another company?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I would love to be added to the group! Im currently working on a custom loop. So please feel free to take a look and through your opiniom into the mix. Its almost done but its filled with a ton of pics along the way!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1201051/work-log-first-time-water-cooling-hoping-for-no-problems


Looking good man!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Hey look at that someone did math instead of just talking about it! (seriously no sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could RMA the one you have back and then just sell it BNIB and buy one from another company?
> Looking good man!


Hm.... that does... make a good point.

Yeah, I've been debating whether or not to get a ivy bridge or 2500k

since ivy bridge will only give me a ~ 15% gain over my current i5, then that to me is not worth it, since all i'd have to do is OC it, and even if 15% gain is better its worst than the 2600k and cost the same as one. even more so the 22nm ( 25nm, what ever ) 2xnm will have a limited Vcore because of its delicate size, and won't be able to OC due to voltage restrictions. which is good news for the ol' 2500k


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hm.... that does... make a good point.
> Yeah, I've been debating whether or not to get a ivy bridge or 2500k
> since ivy bridge will only give me a ~ 15% gain over my current i5, then that to me is not worth it, since all i'd have to do is OC it, and even if 15% gain is better its worst than the 2600k and cost the same as one. even more so the 22nm ( 25nm, what ever ) 2xnm will have a limited Vcore because of its delicate size, and won't be able to OC due to voltage restrictions. which is good news for the ol' 2500k


Nah wait and grab yourself a 3770k or the 3570K if you don't want the hyper threading. The only OC's out right now are engineering samples. And at the very least you'll get the 10-15% (which is actually pretty good) and lower power consumption and temps. Don't buy old tech right before the release of new IMO.


----------



## toohotz

@ace ventura069 you can email NZXT asking for an led splitter for their 200mm LED fans that allows you to plug the 2 fan led pins into the 1 led slot for the button on the back of the case. I had to email them for that part as well as I had no idea of hooking the thing in but once you get that you're golden.


----------



## Pseudonymous

Hey guys I lovew everyone build in this forum and it's the reason why I pulled the trigger on a white w/ red trim phantom case today! I have a question to ask you guys and hopefullt someone knows because the specs are really close and I'm not dure if this will all fit. I ordered a Nzxt 200mm fan for the side and I don't know if I will have enough clearance with my Zalman CNPSX10 cpu cooler... Can anyone say for certain if it will fit?


----------



## Pikoy

the one thing i am after the gentle typhoon is the consistency and longevity of the fans to deliver great cooling for my radiators but the one you also showed is also good


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Ill tell you right now, 3.5-4ghz, is more then enough for today's applications. The only thing that might possibly need OC'ing is our GPU's. So stop *****ING, and run at 3.5-4ghz on intel turbo tech. Keeps your processor cool, and no need to worry about stability.
> 
> hope this helped.


Ok sorry you said we only need 4ghz. And we should just use the turbo of the chip. Which means to me run it at stock. Or maybe 200mhz more.


----------



## toohotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pseudonymous*
> 
> Hey guys I lovew everyone build in this forum and it's the reason why I pulled the trigger on a white w/ red trim phantom case today! I have a question to ask you guys and hopefullt someone knows because the specs are really close and I'm not dure if this will all fit. I ordered a Nzxt 200mm fan for the side and I don't know if I will have enough clearance with my Zalman CNPSX10 cpu cooler... Can anyone say for certain if it will fit?


Just for clearance sake make sure the dimension of the fan is 200x200x20 if you want to keep the dust filter on there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pseudonymous*
> 
> Hey guys I lovew everyone build in this forum and it's the reason why I pulled the trigger on a white w/ red trim phantom case today! I have a question to ask you guys and hopefullt someone knows because the specs are really close and I'm not dure if this will all fit. I ordered a Nzxt 200mm fan for the side and I don't know if I will have enough clearance with my Zalman CNPSX10 cpu cooler... Can anyone say for certain if it will fit?


It seems like most good sized air coolers don't fit with the side fan on. Removing the filter may help.IMO though it looks pretty ugly with the fan on there.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Nah wait and grab yourself a 3770k or the 3570K if you don't want the hyper threading. The only OC's out right now are engineering samples. And at the very least you'll get the 10-15% (which is actually pretty good) and lower power consumption and temps. Don't buy old tech right before the release of new IMO.


10-15% isnt much. and im not looking to buy sandy bridge-E as its gonna cost me a arm and a leg. lol


----------



## lightsout

He was talking about ivy not sandy e.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohotz*
> 
> @ace ventura069 you can email NZXT asking for an led splitter for their 200mm LED fans that allows you to plug the 2 fan led pins into the 1 led slot for the button on the back of the case. I had to email them for that part as well as I had no idea of hooking the thing in but once you get that you're golden.


thanks mate:thumb:
gave you rep+ for that


----------



## toohotz

No problem and thanks, it took me a while to figure it out myself how I was going to connect it up. And a little heads up, the 200mm fan from them at least the blue one the color is more blueish than the original 200mm fan that comes with the case that one is more on indigo like purple blue.


----------



## desmin88

Hey,

Quick Question guys. Does the XSPC RX360 radiator fit in the top of the Phantom with push or pull, or push and pull? I think the RS360 will fit, but the RX360 is much thicker.


----------



## lightsout

No. You could probably get it in there. But you would only be able to get two fans on the top. Without hacking the usb and fan controller.


----------



## mybadomen

Rough Night tonight got a call that my last living Grandparent (Grandmother) isn't going to make it through the night. So i went to visit her. So tonight is i would say not so great of a night.But she lived a Long life and they are keeping her comfortable and with some new medicine i guess we will pass in her sleep like nothing ever happened.Hard situation to deal with but she was in allot of pain struggling to live but the medicine makes her at ease.









Thank god you guys are here.Makes things a bit easier.This makes 3 family Losses this year


----------



## lightsout

I'm sorry to hear that man. God bless.


----------



## kyismaster

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kaged

Sorry to here that







You have my deepest condolences.......


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohotz*
> 
> @ace ventura069 you can email NZXT asking for an led splitter for their 200mm LED fans that allows you to plug the 2 fan led pins into the 1 led slot for the button on the back of the case. I had to email them for that part as well as I had no idea of hooking the thing in but once you get that you're golden.


dont bother with email, itll be much faster via phone call

hours and number are on their site www.nzxt.com


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Rough Night tonight got a call that my last living Grandparent (Grandmother) isn't going to make it through the night. So i went to visit her. So tonight is i would say not so great of a night.But she lived a Long life and they are keeping her comfortable and with some new medicine i guess we will pass in her sleep like nothing ever happened.Hard situation to deal with but she was in allot of pain struggling to live but the medicine makes her at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god you guys are here.Makes things a bit easier.This makes 3 family Losses this year


My deepest condolences mybadomen, may she rest in peace


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Rough Night tonight got a call that my last living Grandparent (Grandmother) isn't going to make it through the night. So i went to visit her. So tonight is i would say not so great of a night.But she lived a Long life and they are keeping her comfortable and with some new medicine i guess we will pass in her sleep like nothing ever happened.Hard situation to deal with but she was in allot of pain struggling to live but the medicine makes her at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god you guys are here.Makes things a bit easier.This makes 3 family Losses this year


Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## agentsmith5150

can i join??


----------



## lightsout

Thats very clean man I like it a lot!


----------



## agentsmith5150

Thank you! I really need to take updated pictures >.< it now has Meyhems Deep Blue additive to make the distilled water the same color as the Ram/MB heatsinks


----------



## blong48

can someone help me with deleting a post? it was supposed to be a quote but failed. i have to be missing it, or is it really that hidden?


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> No problem!


rep+ for your help, also sorry for it being late.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 10-15% isnt much. and im not looking to buy sandy bridge-E as its gonna cost me a arm and a leg. lol


It actually really is though. I mean if you want to see double performance or something than you have to wait years in between upgrades (like me going Q6600-2500K). You're never going to see gains like that even on a "tock" year. And yes I was talking about Ivybridge. Sandy Bridge - E is a waste of money unless you are using it for business purposes/Extreme high end computing. And then too you it's probably worth the cost anyway.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> It actually really is though. I mean if you want to see double performance or something than you have to wait years in between upgrades (like me going Q6600-2500K). You're never going to see gains like that even on a "tock" year. And yes I was talking about Ivybridge. Sandy Bridge - E is a waste of money unless you are using it for business purposes/Extreme high end computing. And then too you it's probably worth the cost anyway.


well lets look at it from your view, you have a legacy quad core. yes .

the i5-2500k is equivelent to the previous i7 extreme, so in that case, going from 2500k to ivy bridge Overclock the i5-2500k to next gen. would be a more logical sequence.

lets be real here. They still sell pentium 4's in stores. LOL


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well lets look at it from your view, you have a legacy quad core. yes .
> the i5-2500k is equivelent to the previous i7 extreme, so in that case, going from 2500k to ivy bridge Overclock the i5-2500k to next gen. would be a more logical sequence.
> lets be real here. They still sell pentium 4's in stores. LOL


I guess im just not following you? I'm just saying that while going from 2500k to 3570k isn't like going q6600 to 2500k in terms of overall performance, it is still going to be a good step up. At any rate I'm going to buy one mostly because itll run on my board and I'm hoping to be able to OC the crap out of it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I guess im just not following you? I'm just saying that while going from 2500k to 3570k isn't like going q6600 to 2500k in terms of overall performance, it is still going to be a good step up. At any rate I'm going to buy one mostly because itll run on my board and I'm hoping to be able to OC the crap out of it.


No going from Q6600 IS like going from Sandbridge -> skip ivy bridge -> next gen

Since Q6600 -> skipped 1156 sockets or Gen 1 SB cores -> SB 2 cores (i5-2500ks) etc.

you get my point?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith5150*
> 
> can i join??


Nice clean rig .Nice work Mate.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Rough Night tonight got a call that my last living Grandparent (Grandmother) isn't going to make it through the night. So i went to visit her. So tonight is i would say not so great of a night.But she lived a Long life and they are keeping her comfortable and with some new medicine i guess we will pass in her sleep like nothing ever happened.Hard situation to deal with but she was in allot of pain struggling to live but the medicine makes her at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god you guys are here.Makes things a bit easier.This makes 3 family Losses this year


My deepest condolences mybadomen, may she rest in peace


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> dont bother with email, itll be much faster via phone call
> hours and number are on their site www.nzxt.com


i am nog gonna call them because i live in belgium to expensive
i allready sent them an email


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> My deepest condolences mybadomen, may she rest in peace


You just copied and pasted what I said...

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Macke93

Computer:

NZXT Phantom Chassi
Intel Dual-Core overclocked @ 5,00 GHZ
Antec 620 Watercooling Kit for CPU
1st 92mm Revoltec green LED
3st 120mm Revoltec green LED
1st BitFenix Spectre LED Green 200mm
2 meters LED kit by NZXT
ATi Radeon HD 4670 1GB DDR3 IceQ
4GB RAM DDR2 667mhz

Mouse, headset etc:
Razer Diamondback 3G
Razer Lycosa Mirror
AKG GHS-1 Headset
Paddy Vibe Speaker
Samsung SyncMaster T200 20" Gaming Screen @ 2ms response time

Coming soon:
AMD AM3+ FX-8120, 8-core, 3,1 GHZ [Have it at home, just waiting for motherboard]
AM3+ moderkort ATX Gigabyte [Ordered]
8GB DDR3 1866mhz RAM [Gonna buy later]
ATI Radeon HD 6970 1GB DDR5 IceQ X [Gonna buy later]


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> 
> 
> Computer:
> 
> NZXT Phantom Chassi
> Intel Dual-Core overclocked @ 5,00 GHZ
> Antec 620 Watercooling Kit for CPU
> 1st 92mm Revoltec green LED
> 3st 120mm Revoltec green LED
> 1st BitFenix Spectre LED Green 200mm
> 2 meters LED kit by NZXT
> ATi Radeon HD 4670 1GB DDR3 IceQ
> 4GB RAM DDR2 667mhz
> 
> Mouse, headset etc:
> Razer Diamondback 3G
> Razer Lycosa Mirror
> AKG GHS-1 Headset
> Paddy Vibe Speaker
> Samsung SyncMaster T200 20" Gaming Screen @ 2ms response time
> 
> Coming soon:
> AMD AM3+ FX-8120, 8-core, 3,1 GHZ [Have it at home, just waiting for motherboard]
> AM3+ moderkort ATX Gigabyte [Ordered]
> 8GB DDR3 1866mhz RAM [Gonna buy later]
> ATI Radeon HD 6970 1GB DDR5 IceQ X [Gonna buy later]


Can I ask what dual core you have clocked at 5ghz? And why waste money on bulldozer? Intel is king right now. Only fanboys are buying BD.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can I ask what dual core you have clocked at 5ghz? And why waste money on bulldozer? Intel is king right now. Only fanboys are buying BD.


I second all of this.


----------



## IllegalTurtle

Hi, first time poster and builder here. I have most of my rig sorted out but I'm still torn between two choices for cases. The NZXT Phantom Black (USB 3.0) and the Cooler Master Cosmos II. So I'm just trying to research more about them and decided might as well ask people who've used them, right?

Anyway, I'm leaning more towards the Phantom side at the moment simply because it is much better looking, relatively smaller and close to $200 cheaper than the Cosmos II at the moment. I just wanted to ask a few questions before I finally decided on one or the other.

My current rig involves a Corsair H100 CPU Cooler with the rest being air cooled. Does the radiator (240mm I believe) fit easily inside in a push and pull configuration or is it only going to either push or pull sort of deal?

I would also like to eventually move to full on custom liquid cooling down the line. I've seen some amazing liquid cooled builds of the Phantom's in images and youtube vids, so I was just wondering if that is all possible straight out of the box or would I have to do any additional work on the actual case to make space for an extra radiator or reservoirs and such?

And finally I guess a slightly more vague question. How 'future-proof' is the NZXT Phantom as the case is now a year and a bit old IIRC? I know the Cosmos II has support for some of the dual CPU mobos like the EVGA SR2 and the SR3 when it comes out.

Cheers and thanks for the help.


----------



## k.3nny

pretty cool pink phantom

Sooo, ******* much?


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can I ask what dual core you have clocked at 5ghz? And why waste money on bulldozer? Intel is king right now. Only fanboys are buying BD.


Maybe he managed to buy it with discount or something... Otherwise I don't think it was reasonable purchase, since 2500K is priced just a tad higher than FX-8120 and it's better in every imaginable way. Btw I'm saying that as big AMD fan, but I use Q9550 since it was better than Phenoms when I was buying it...

And what Intel dual core? I'm guessing its one of the Socket 775 ones...


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IllegalTurtle*
> 
> Hi, first time poster and builder here. I have most of my rig sorted out but I'm still torn between two choices for cases. The NZXT Phantom Black (USB 3.0) and the Cooler Master Cosmos II. So I'm just trying to research more about them and decided might as well ask people who've used them, right?


As nice as CM Cosmos II is, I don't think I would be willing to spend that much for case.

Anyways H100 should be fine with push/pull when if you remove the top 200mm fan. But if you're looking to go for custom loop in the future, why not get NZXT Switch 810, since it looks to be better suited for watercooling than Phantom


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IllegalTurtle*
> 
> Hi, first time poster and builder here. I have most of my rig sorted out but I'm still torn between two choices for cases. The NZXT Phantom Black (USB 3.0) and the Cooler Master Cosmos II. So I'm just trying to research more about them and decided might as well ask people who've used them, right?
> Anyway, I'm leaning more towards the Phantom side at the moment simply because it is much better looking, relatively smaller and close to $200 cheaper than the Cosmos II at the moment. I just wanted to ask a few questions before I finally decided on one or the other.
> My current rig involves a Corsair H100 CPU Cooler with the rest being air cooled. Does the radiator (240mm I believe) fit easily inside in a push and pull configuration or is it only going to either push or pull sort of deal?
> I would also like to eventually move to full on custom liquid cooling down the line. I've seen some amazing liquid cooled builds of the Phantom's in images and youtube vids, so I was just wondering if that is all possible straight out of the box or would I have to do any additional work on the actual case to make space for an extra radiator or reservoirs and such?
> And finally I guess a slightly more vague question. How 'future-proof' is the NZXT Phantom as the case is now a year and a bit old IIRC? I know the Cosmos II has support for some of the dual CPU mobos like the EVGA SR2 and the SR3 when it comes out.
> Cheers and thanks for the help.


The Phantom is an excellent case for the money. However it was designed as an aircoolers case. So keeping that in mind any sort of water cooling is going to require a little bit of work. However everything you would need to is well documented and easily achievable even for a near novice. Check out the first page for all the guides.

I've never personally done an H100, but many here have. Typically it's a push pull using the top 200mm fans as the pull side using the factory rad mounts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flatchicken*
> 
> Maybe he managed to buy it with discount or something... Otherwise I don't think it was reasonable purchase, since 2500K is priced just a tad higher than FX-8120 and it's better in every imaginable way. Btw I'm saying that as big AMD fan, but I use Q9550 since it was better than Phenoms when I was buying it...
> And what Intel dual core? I'm guessing its one of the Socket 775 ones...


But 5.0ghz on a 775 dual core with an Antec 120 rad?


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> But 5.0ghz on a 775 dual core with an Antec 120 rad?


I'm only guessing its one of the 775s if he had 1155/1156 socket, then he wouldn't be buying different platform altogether. And also nothing older would go that high easily. Maybe Prescott Celerons... but definitely not with that cooling and absolutely not 24/7 stable


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> But 5.0ghz on a 775 dual core with an Antec 120 rad?


Thats what I'm saying I don't really know any dual cores that can do 5ghz without extreme cooling. Maybe a first gen i3 but even under water they top out at like 4.4 with a really good chip.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Rough Night tonight got a call that my last living Grandparent (Grandmother) isn't going to make it through the night. So i went to visit her. So tonight is i would say not so great of a night.But she lived a Long life and they are keeping her comfortable and with some new medicine i guess we will pass in her sleep like nothing ever happened.Hard situation to deal with but she was in allot of pain struggling to live but the medicine makes her at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god you guys are here.Makes things a bit easier.This makes 3 family Losses this year


happened to me last last year just remember the good times and not the bad moments of the last few years.


----------



## mybadomen

Morning guys and Thanks.Also i put an h100 in my first Phantom when i sold it.was a simple bolt in.And the temps were still great.


----------



## chinesethunda

so i now have a 360 rad in my case, however i need to find 5 fans that will cool it well. at the moment i have 5x 2500 rpm sickleflows at 100% all the time because they can't be controlled. which kinda sucks.

also I helped a friend build a i5 rig in the phantom and put the H100 at the top, but i have a question for those who also have a h100 up there, did you guys find the screws it came with a little long? like i saw that it was poking the rad and the corners of the fans were bent in a little


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> so i now have a 360 rad in my case, however i need to find 5 fans that will cool it well. at the moment i have 5x 2500 rpm sickleflows at 100% all the time because they can't be controlled. which kinda sucks.


Why not hook them up to controller? Someone posted their rig couple pages ago with a extra 5.25" controller from NZXT which went pretty well with rest of rest of case.
If I'm correct, that person also used Y-splitter cables to connect opposing fans on radiator in pairs, to control them together.

And what fans are you looking for? You want to make it quiet while keeping decent cooling capability? Or just no matter what noise you want to have best cooling possible? Either way you can choose from Scytche Gentle Typhoons as they're made from 1150rpm all the way to 5400rpm... maybe go with the 3000rpm ones and set them to whatever speed is still bearable...


----------



## Reaper2794

Hey guys. I called NZXT and they are sending me a splitter. Don't know why they can't just do this stuff when they send you the extra fan... it's annoying.

At least it's on it's way now.

Anyone know how I can configure my Corsair H60 fan to control itself based on temperature, cause it runs at 100% every time I boot my computer

SpeedFan is a **** program so I don't wanna use that junk


----------



## phillyd

you should add the 410 mid-tower to the club!!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you should add the 410 mid-tower to the club!!


No.. it should have it's own club

It's completely different, this thread has enough as it is


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> so i now have a 360 rad in my case, however i need to find 5 fans that will cool it well. at the moment i have 5x 2500 rpm sickleflows at 100% all the time because they can't be controlled. which kinda sucks.
> 
> also I helped a friend build a i5 rig in the phantom and put the H100 at the top, but i have a question for those who also have a h100 up there, did you guys find the screws it came with a little long? like i saw that it was poking the rad and the corners of the fans were bent in a little


i have the 410, and just leave them looser and use washers. its fine.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you should add the 410 mid-tower to the club!!
> 
> 
> 
> No.. it should have it's own club
> 
> It's completely different, this thread has enough as it is
Click to expand...

alright, I am starting one if i cant find one.


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Anyone know how I can configure my Corsair H60 fan to control itself based on temperature, cause it runs at 100% every time I boot my computer


H60 should come with PWM fan. Just connect it to PWM compatible fan connectors and enable it in BIOS


----------



## Reaper2794

Yeah I put it in the CPU fan 4 pin header, which BIOS setting is it


----------



## agentsmith5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Nice clean rig .Nice work Mate.


thank-you! same goes for you! i love the paint job


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yeah I put it in the CPU fan 4 pin header, which BIOS setting is it


It should be in _Hardware Health Event Monitoring Screen_ (icon that looks like PC screen)
And here should be _CPU Fan 1 & 2 Setting,_ which you need to change from FULL (default) to Auto

EDIT: added SOURCE


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys. I called NZXT and they are sending me a splitter. Don't know why they can't just do this stuff when they send you the extra fan... it's annoying.
> At least it's on it's way now.
> Anyone know how I can configure my Corsair H60 fan to control itself based on temperature, cause it runs at 100% every time I boot my computer
> SpeedFan is a **** program so I don't wanna use that junk


You need a mCube T Balancer.

Also some MB run everything 100% upon boot, and that may be just how the MB is programmed, and if that is the case, then you have no choice but to buy a mCube T Balancer. Otherwise, i dont see the issue, it not like booting takes 5 mins...


----------



## dartuil

hello,
can a antec big boy 200 be put in the phantom?


----------



## joeyxl

So anyone have luck getting side panel with window in Canada? Also, putting in a new loop soon, pics will be provided









Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1V4N

Just got mine last week -- retails for $29.99

If you are close to one of their retail locations listed that has stock, you can pick one up otherwise get it shipped to you.

Here's the link to the Phantom Window side-panels:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/advanced_search_result.php?cPath=&sort=2a&category_id=Accessories&keywords=phantom+window&cPath=&sort=2a&filter_id=NZXT


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1V4N*
> 
> Just got mine last week -- retails for $29.99
> If you are close to one of their retail locations listed that has stock, you can pick one up otherwise get it shipped to you.
> Here's the link to the Phantom Window side-panels:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/advanced_search_result.php?cPath=&sort=2a&category_id=Accessories&keywords=phantom+window&cPath=&sort=2a&filter_id=NZXT


Dude that's awesome didn't even see those there great find


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can I ask what dual core you have clocked at 5ghz? And why waste money on bulldozer? Intel is king right now. Only fanboys are buying BD.


Intel Pentium E5700







Because i want and need 8 cores for my photo editing and video rendering!


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1V4N*
> 
> Just got mine last week -- retails for $29.99
> If you are close to one of their retail locations listed that has stock, you can pick one up otherwise get it shipped to you.
> Here's the link to the Phantom Window side-panels:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/advanced_search_result.php?cPath=&sort=2a&category_id=Accessories&keywords=phantom+window&cPath=&sort=2a&filter_id=NZXT


Thanks for this. Too bad they don't have any water cooling gear.. Dazmode is expensive.
NCIX is cheap but they never have anything in stock.


----------



## mybadomen

Morning Fellow Phantom Owners!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can I ask what dual core you have clocked at 5ghz? And why waste money on bulldozer? Intel is king right now. Only fanboys are buying BD.
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Pentium E5700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because i want and need 8 cores for my photo editing and video rendering!
Click to expand...

Well thats the thing. Is the 8150 even better at anything then the 2600k? Last time I checked it was like one or two benches. To each is own though. How much voltage is that E5700 getting?


----------



## toohotz

Good morning to you sir
btw there's a sale on new egg on NZXT cases and psus 15% off with free shipping code is *NZXTJAN12*


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Thanks for this. Too bad they don't have any water cooling gear.. Dazmode is expensive.
> NCIX is cheap but they never have anything in stock.


I hear ya there would make life a lot better but what can you do right


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohotz*
> 
> Good morning to you sir
> btw there's a sale on new egg on NZXT cases and psus 15% off with free shipping code is *NZXTJAN12*


Phantom 410 is not eligible for this


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Intel Pentium E5700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because i want and need 8 cores for my photo editing and video rendering!


More cores doesn't always equal better performance. Especially not on completely different architectures
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well thats the thing. Is the 8150 even better at anything then the 2600k? Last time I checked it was like one or two benches. To each is own though. How much voltage is that E5700 getting?


Well you shouldn't compare FX-8150 to 2600K, as 2600K is about 25% more expensive than FX-8150. Performance wise 2600K wins almost everywhere.
But if you compare FX-8150 to 2500K, while 2500K being about 15% cheaper and still being better performer than FX-8150.
And FX-8120, which Macke93 bought, being only about 6% cheaper than 2500K, which is significantly better processor... well I guess it wouldn't be very smart NOT to buy 2500K...


----------



## joeyxl

hey guys, thought id let you know that the side panel with the window for the phantom is available in canada now at Canada Computers! heres the link for the Red case, but all of them are there









http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=045124


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flatchicken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Intel Pentium E5700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because i want and need 8 cores for my photo editing and video rendering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cores doesn't always equal better performance. Especially not on completely different architectures
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well thats the thing. Is the 8150 even better at anything then the 2600k? Last time I checked it was like one or two benches. To each is own though. How much voltage is that E5700 getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you shouldn't compare FX-8150 to 2600K, as 2600K is about 25% more expensive than FX-8150. Performance wise 2600K wins almost everywhere.
> But if you compare FX-8150 to 2500K, while 2500K being about 15% cheaper and still being better performer than FX-8150.
> And FX-8120, which Macke93 bought, being only about 6% cheaper than 2500K, which is significantly better processor... well I guess it wouldn't be very smart NOT to buy 2500K...
Click to expand...

I think you will make up the small difference in the 2600k in your power bill over a couple months.


----------



## toohotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwolf24601*
> 
> Phantom 410 is not eligible for this


I actually noticed that after actually going the the site that they left the 410 out for some reason.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Morning Fellow Phantom Owners!


Hows life Mybado?


----------



## Rowey

can the outlet on the gpu block but on the top of the card? does it have to be below? I might be putting my 460 under water now too


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> 
> can the outlet on the gpu block but on the top of the card? does it have to be below? I might be putting my 460 under water now too


Yes you can do that with a full block.


----------



## Rowey

Cheers num. Just easier considering the res is in the 5.25 bay.

Swappying my Asus 460 for a sealed EVGA superclocked 460 and im just going to put a full cover block on it, will this work?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-fc460-gtx-acetal-plus-nickel


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1V4N*
> 
> Just got mine last week -- retails for $29.99
> 
> If you are close to one of their retail locations listed that has stock, you can pick one up otherwise get it shipped to you.
> 
> Here's the link to the Phantom Window side-panels:
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/advanced_search_result.php?cPath=&sort=2a&category_id=Accessories&keywords=phantom+window&cPath=&sort=2a&filter_id=NZXT


oh, you already posted this...sorry :/

I just orded mine. Thank you for the help!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Cheers num. Just easier considering the res is in the 5.25 bay.
> Swappying my Asus 460 for a sealed EVGA superclocked 460 and im just going to put a full cover block on it, will this work?
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-fc460-gtx-acetal-plus-nickel


If EK have a block for the superclocked version, yeah it wil be fine then









Sort everything out!!

ek block and what type of gtx460!


----------



## Pikoy

hey mybadomen looks like my buddy is one of your fans







http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=151482008301188&set=a.114626135320109.18704.100003181702890&type=1&ref=nf hehehe


----------



## Macke93

Here are som better pictures of my Antec Kühler Watercooling CPU kit!












Had to remove the NZXT 200mm fan due to the water hoses were in the way!


Also have to move the 230mm BitFenix Spectre LED Fan because the radiator were in the way!










Idle temp: 37 Celsius
Load temp: 50 Celsius

Happy boy!


----------



## k.3nny

Why using paper tape :|

And fix those cables







!!!


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Why using paper tape :|
> And fix those cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


Because I didn't have any other tape at home!








I'm going to fix them, yes!







but I'm sick right now and should stay in bed (A)


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> dont bother with email, itll be much faster via phone call
> hours and number are on their site www.nzxt.com


just recieved a mail back for the led splitter.
the don't have them


----------



## Void Ronin

<- Long, long time lurker

I am now an owner of a Black/ Orange Phantom. I am in the process of gathering the materials, tools, and knowledge I will need to build my first full mod. I will add pics once i finish the design phase and begin the construction phase (best way to kill time while waiting on shipping )

On a side note:

NZXT customer service is fantastic!

As a safety net/ test project I ordered a full set of panels (left, right, and front). They modified my order so that i could receive each panel despite the right panel not being an option for individual purchase. This opens several possible design ideas and allows for "extra" tests with less concern of a screw-up.

They offered (i gladly accepted) to ship a USB3.0 panel to replace the stock USB2.0 for free and threw in a 200mm fan since they are able to release the orange led 200mm (projected date was march-ish).

For those that are outside the US you can use a VPN to generate a US IP. This will allow you to see the online nzxt store.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Cheers num. Just easier considering the res is in the 5.25 bay.
> Swappying my Asus 460 for a sealed EVGA superclocked 460 and im just going to put a full cover block on it, will this work?
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-fc460-gtx-acetal-plus-nickel


Yeah that will work. You just put two plugs on the bottom side and your fittings on the top. Check what the block comes with to be sure, but it should come with two plugs for the extra holes. I know my EK blocks came with them, but you are going to want to order some if it doesnt. Would want to get all your stuff just to find out you need them.

Now if it's a standard 460 SC then that block is correct. Make sure it's not one with the extended PCB. Usually these are the ones with extra ram or a special air cooler.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Here are som better pictures of my Antec Kühler Watercooling CPU kit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to remove the NZXT 200mm fan due to the water hoses were in the way!
> 
> 
> Also have to move the 230mm BitFenix Spectre LED Fan because the radiator were in the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temp: 37 Celsius
> Load temp: 50 Celsius
> 
> Happy boy!


Fill out your sig rig please so we can see what type of hardware you are referring to.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Fill out your sig rig please so we can see what type of hardware you are referring to.


NZXT Phantom Pink chassi with green fans and NZXT Sleeved Green LED Kit 2m!
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 - ATX + AMD AM3+ FX-8120 Bulldozer 8-Core 4,00 GHZ (overclocked)
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 CPU Water Cooler
8GB DDR3 RAM 1866mhz [G.Skill Sniper]
120GB SSD Corsair 500+mb/s write/read
ATI Radeon HD 4670 IceQ+ 1GB DDR3
OCZ ModXstream-PRO 700W PSU
Windows 7 Ultimate Swedish 64-bit

Fan mounting:
One 200mm NZXT Blue LED in the top
One 200mm BitFenix Green LED in the top
One 230mm BitFenix Green LED on the side
Dual 120mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED on the side
One 120mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED in the back
One 92mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED in the front


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Fill out your sig rig please so we can see what type of hardware you are referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> NZXT Phantom Pink chassi with green fans and NZXT Sleeved Green LED Kit 2m!
> Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 - ATX + AMD AM3+ FX-8120 Bulldozer 8-Core 4,00 GHZ (overclocked)
> Antec Kuhler H2O 620 CPU Water Cooler
> 8GB DDR3 RAM 1866mhz [G.Skill Sniper]
> 120GB SSD Corsair 500+mb/s write/read
> ATI Radeon HD 4670 IceQ+ 1GB DDR3
> OCZ ModXstream-PRO 700W PSU
> Windows 7 Ultimate Swedish 64-bit
> 
> Fan mounting:
> One 200mm NZXT Blue LED in the top
> One 200mm BitFenix Green LED in the top
> One 230mm BitFenix Green LED on the side
> Dual 120mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED on the side
> One 120mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED in the back
> One 92mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED in the front
Click to expand...

If you notice everyone else has their specs in their signature at the bottom of each post. BUt whatever.


----------



## mybadomen

Guys the Mod of the Month Voting Starts today and my Phantom Named "Venom" is one of the Nominee's. Please Vote for it guys if you like it. Plus its a Phantom









You can Vote here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now

Venom:


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you notice everyone else has their specs in their signature at the bottom of each post. BUt whatever.


How to get my specs at my signature, help a noob please


----------



## mybadomen

Under your Signature settings it shows your builds.But first you need to do the Rigbuilder and then you will see it.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> NZXT Phantom Pink *chassi* with green fans and NZXT Sleeved Green LED Kit 2m!
> Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 - ATX + AMD AM3+ FX-8120 Bulldozer 8-Core 4,00 GHZ (overclocked)
> Antec Kuhler H2O 620 CPU Water Cooler
> 8GB DDR3 RAM 1866mhz [G.Skill Sniper]
> 120GB SSD Corsair 500+mb/s write/read
> ATI Radeon HD 4670 IceQ+ 1GB DDR3
> OCZ ModXstream-PRO 700W PSU
> Windows 7 Ultimate Swedish 64-bit
> Fan mounting:
> One 200mm NZXT Blue LED in the top
> One 200mm BitFenix Green LED in the top
> One 230mm BitFenix Green LED on the side
> Dual 120mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED on the side
> One 120mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED in the back
> One 92mm Revoltec Crystal Green LED in the front


its chassis, sorry seen you make the same mistake more than once now and its really annoying lol.

@Badomen You obviously get my vote, worked so hard on it has really paid off, look at the outcome!!

EDIT: So glad you have all of us behind you, really want you to win this. You deserve it!!!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys the Mod of the Month Voting Starts today and my Phantom Named "Venom" is one of the Nominee's. Please Vote for it guys if you like it. Plus its a Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can Vote here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now
> Venom:


U got mu vote!

53% (7)


----------



## mybadomen

Thank Guys







much appreciated.

Sorry have'nt been on much been so busy building tools to be able to build my next build.Some of the Tools we made so far are in prototype form and coming out incredible.But it takes weeks just to make the tools to get started on my next build.At least i have use of a machine shop this weak end though now. The guy has a Bridgeport,Lathe and tons of other stuff all in his cellar. I am so jealous .Omg i would love to have equipment like that.Well at least i get use of it sometimes now.Not allot but maby once a month or so i can use it so far.But this upcoming weekend i get 2 days in there .Woot!

I will post Logs of the Modding Tools when i am done building them.

Again Thanks so much for the Vote's guys.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Under your Signature settings it shows your builds.But first you need to do the Rigbuilder and then you will see it.


Thanks man







YOU ALSO GOT MY VOTE IN THE CONTEST!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thank Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much appreciated.
> Sorry have'nt been on much been so busy building tools to be able to build my next build.Some of the Tools we made so far are in prototype form and coming out incredible.But it takes weeks just to make the tools to get started on my next build.At least i have use of a machine shop this weak end though now. The guy has a Bridgeport,Lathe and tons of other stuff all in his cellar. I am so jealous .Omg i would love to have equipment like that.Well at least i get use of it sometimes now.Not allot but maby once a month or so i can use it so far.But this upcoming weekend i get 2 days in there .Woot!
> I will post Logs of the Modding Tools when i am done building them.
> Again Thanks so much for the Vote's guys.


How much does your complete Watercooling kit cost?
It look freakin amazing, I want one kit like yours!


----------



## Draven

@mybadomen lol I had to pm Tator Tot because I didn't realize you needed to have 35 rep to vote on the poll so yea I sent a pm to vote for you. Awesome work you did there and I hope to see more from you. I'll be doing up my phantom in August I kind of had a money issue so I need to wait but at least I get to sit back and see all the new tech coming out for this year and I'll get to pick and choose what I want to do.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @mybadomen lol I had to pm Tator Tot because I didn't realize you needed to have 35 rep to vote on the poll so yea I sent a pm to vote for you. Awesome work you did there and I hope to see more from you. I'll be doing up my phantom in August I kind of had a money issue so I need to wait but at least I get to sit back and see all the new tech coming out for this year and I'll get to pick and choose what I want to do.


I know rather strict rules on this contest.But its cool thanks mate.Just knowing you like it means Allot to me mate!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thank Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much appreciated.
> Sorry have'nt been on much been so busy building tools to be able to build my next build.Some of the Tools we made so far are in prototype form and coming out incredible.But it takes weeks just to make the tools to get started on my next build.At least i have use of a machine shop this weak end though now. The guy has a Bridgeport,Lathe and tons of other stuff all in his cellar. I am so jealous .Omg i would love to have equipment like that.Well at least i get use of it sometimes now.Not allot but maby once a month or so i can use it so far.But this upcoming weekend i get 2 days in there .Woot!
> I will post Logs of the Modding Tools when i am done building them.
> Again Thanks so much for the Vote's guys.


i just sent a pm to tator tot
you got my vote too
keep up the good work mate:thumb:


----------



## kyismaster

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa%20phan%20wi.htm

Choose any color you want.

uber late reply


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thank Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much appreciated.
> Sorry have'nt been on much been so busy building tools to be able to build my next build.Some of the Tools we made so far are in prototype form and coming out incredible.But it takes weeks just to make the tools to get started on my next build.At least i have use of a machine shop this weak end though now. The guy has a Bridgeport,Lathe and tons of other stuff all in his cellar. I am so jealous .Omg i would love to have equipment like that.Well at least i get use of it sometimes now.Not allot but maby once a month or so i can use it so far.But this upcoming weekend i get 2 days in there .Woot!
> I will post Logs of the Modding Tools when i am done building them.
> Again Thanks so much for the Vote's guys.


dnt mention it







voted already !!!







good luck in winning the title


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> dnt mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voted already !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck in winning the title


I can only dream of the title but remember there is today and 9 more days before a winner is chosen.Allot could happen in that time.But omg it would be so awesome if i really do. Lol the anxiety level is so high you have no idea.Lol i must check every 5 minutes.The worse part is i killed myself with lack of sleep to get it done for the deadline not realizing i didnt have to have it finished.I will be Modding it further i decided after the Contest is over.

And Thanks guys. I think i will try to watch a movie or something to get my mind of it







for a while at least.I doubt i will be able to sleep for 10 days till its over.


----------



## dartuil

the venom case is awesome , the ft02 is awesome too !! but i prefer the venom more authentic , painting , sleeving








what a fresh case


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> just recieved a mail back for the led splitter.
> the don't have them


I received mine today... so...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you notice everyone else has their specs in their signature at the bottom of each post. BUt whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> How to get my specs at my signature, help a noob please
Click to expand...

You did it! But I don't think you needed to list all your specs in the name of your rig.









I know I'm complaining too much.


----------



## blong48

can someone please help me with how to vote for mybadomen? his mod is really great and he definitely deserves mod of the month. i have no rep so I am unable to vote for him, I have read that there is an alternate way; can someone state what the alternate way is? thanks, and good luck mybadomen!


----------



## Galth

BLAH! I love this case but at the same time its really annoying me!!!! My h100 will not fit in the case with th corsair vengance ram its too tall. The h100 will fit just fine without it in a push/pull configuration at the top of the case( Ialso had issues getting it to fit with the cases brackets but made it work). I guess I need to find a different type of ram that is low profile... any suggestions?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> can someone please help me with how to vote for mybadomen? his mod is really great and he definitely deserves mod of the month. i have no rep so I am unable to vote for him, I have read that there is an alternate way; can someone state what the alternate way is? thanks, and good luck mybadomen!


from what i just read people can vote with under 35 rep for some people.But somehow since i last logged in another build jumped 12 votes and is now in the lead.I think they opened the voting up for under 35 rep now or something.if not you have to send a pm to Kevin the one running the contest.But at the moment i am not in the lead anymore







But i kinda figured that was going to happen.Anything can happen in the next 10 days.And i mainly only post in this thread.But in the end the best build will win.They are all nice and they all worked hard.I do believe with the strict rules at least the rig should be complete though







just my thought. I couldn't believe i watched 1 movie and went from a huge lead to behind that fast Wow.

Guys if you didn't know yet my Phantom is up for Mod of the Month please vote for it if you like it .

Voting now Open here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now

If you have under 35 rep and it don't let you Vote then send a Pm to the person running the contest and he should put your Vote through from what i understand.

Thanks Guys

There is a limit on the Rep needed to vote but i don't think anyone really knows what that limit is.So all i can say is try to vote and if you cant then contact the one that made the contest.I imagine you have to have some rep though.Just not sure the number.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I can only dream of the title but remember there is today and 9 more days before a winner is chosen.Allot could happen in that time.But omg it would be so awesome if i really do. Lol the anxiety level is so high you have no idea.Lol i must check every 5 minutes.The worse part is i killed myself with lack of sleep to get it done for the deadline not realizing i didnt have to have it finished.I will be Modding it further i decided after the Contest is over.
> And Thanks guys. I think i will try to watch a movie or something to get my mind of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a while at least.I doubt i will be able to sleep for 10 days till its over.


watch the rum diary johnny depp is in it so i think it should be twisted but good


----------



## Pseudonymous

Holy **** I just built my phantom case (sig rig) and I have dropped my temps while playing bf3 by 20c on the cpu! I had a NZXT H2 before which had terrible airflow but I had no idea my temps would drop this much... I hit a max of 38c while playing for three hours and before that I was hitting 58-63c while playing. I love this case it is freaking awesome!!! I bought the white w/ red trim and also added another 200m red led for the top and a 140mm front intake. I was so excited to build and play it I forgot to take pictures


----------



## Reaper2794

Hey guys! I NEED to know ASAP if these cables work for what I intend to use em

I have the XFX XXX Edition PRO850W PSU

It's semi modular, it has 6 pin ports that allow you to add molex and sata and what not

I would like to extend them and make em white with this cable: http://www.amazon.com/6-Pin-Premium-Extension-Cable-White/dp/B003TSCZS0/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1327595187&sr=1-3

Thing is, I have 2 of these cables (well rather 6+2 versions, but it's because I'm using em for my graphics card), but these say VGA cables, I do not know if these will work the same as the other 6 pin cables

I'm guessing they will work, since the ones by Bitfenix say PCI-E - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...Yn&mv_pc=23833

Here's a pic of the ports: http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pc.../452/810/1.jpg

Will these 6 pin VGA extensions work fine on these?? I don't wanna waste money or fry anything


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @mybadomen lol I had to pm Tator Tot because I didn't realize you needed to have 35 rep to vote on the poll so yea I sent a pm to vote for you. Awesome work you did there and I hope to see more from you. I'll be doing up my phantom in August I kind of had a money issue so I need to wait but at least I get to sit back and see all the new tech coming out for this year and I'll get to pick and choose what I want to do.


My rep is 4 and it let me vote. Weird!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I received mine today... so...


strange..i mailed back with a picture of the nzxt store where the splitter is on a picture inside a phantom
this one


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys if you didn't know yet my Phantom is up for Mod of the Month please vote for it if you like it .
> Voting now Open here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now


Voted +1. Good luck.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> U got mu vote!
> 53% (7)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys the Mod of the Month Voting Starts today and my Phantom Named "Venom" is one of the Nominee's. Please Vote for it guys if you like it. Plus its a Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can Vote here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now
> Venom:


nice case good work


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You did it! But I don't think you needed to list all your specs in the name of your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm complaining too much.


Better now?


----------



## dartuil

hello, macke93 the bitfenix 230 is on side panel?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg*
> 
> My rep is 4 and it let me vote. Weird!


It did the same for me, but just in case they checked it out and saw my low rep, I sent a pm anyway. I didn't want him to get screwed over cuz of something stupid like that.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> It did the same for me, but just in case they checked it out and saw my low rep, I sent a pm anyway. I didn't want him to get screwed over cuz of something stupid like that.


Aye something isn't right about that contest..Not sure what but something don't make sense.

But anyway voting is for 10 days so Vote if you think Venom deserves it.And remember Venom, is actually complete and running.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Draven

OH SNAP!!!! mybadomen - venom and Fshizl - Operation Polemos are tied for first place in the mod of the month


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You did it! But I don't think you needed to list all your specs in the name of your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm complaining too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Better now?
Click to expand...

Perfect! Sorry for being a nag









Its just nice to understand what gear someone is talking about when they start talking about temps and stuff like that.

Is that whats in there? The picture you posted looked like a 775 gigabyte board. Or am I seeing things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys! I NEED to know ASAP if these cables work for what I intend to use em
> 
> I have the XFX XXX Edition PRO850W PSU
> 
> It's semi modular, it has 6 pin ports that allow you to add molex and sata and what not
> 
> I would like to extend them and make em white with this cable: http://www.amazon.com/6-Pin-Premium-.../ref=de_a_smtd
> 
> Thing is, I have 2 of these cables (well rather 6+2 versions, but it's because I'm using em for my graphics card), but these say VGA cables, I do not know if these will work the same as the other 6 pin cables
> 
> I'm guessing they will work, since the ones by Bitfenix say PCI-E - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...Yn&mv_pc=23833
> 
> Here's a pic of the ports: http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pc.../452/810/1.jpg
> 
> Will these 6 pin VGA extensions work fine on these?? I don't wanna waste money or fry anything


Your links aren't working. If you mean these.

http://www.amazon.com/6-Pin-2-Pin-Premium-Extension-Cable/dp/B003TSCZSA/ref=pd_cp_e_2

The nzxt extensions then yes. Remember these all go in the end of the cable that would go in your gpu. None of the extenders are made to plug into your power supply. Also make sure you get the right one if you are getting the vga one. There is a 6 pin and a 6+2 or 8 pin.


----------



## mybadomen

Here is the Competition you determine the winner and please vote:

Voting is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now









VS


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Aye something isn't right about that contest..Not sure what but something don't make sense.
> But anyway voting is for 10 days so Vote if you think Venom deserves it. And remember Venom, is actually complete and running.
> Thanks guys.


There is nothing wrong with my competition, haha. Everyone has an equal and fair chance to win based on the how each member of OCN decides to vote.

That it is complete or incomplete is irrelevant based on the rules of the competition







remember that the criteria for choosing the best mod is entirely up to the member who is voting.

You both have great mods, and the fierce competition and strong voter turnout speak great things about that.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my competition, haha. Everyone has an equal and fair chance to win based on the how each member of OCN decides to vote.
> That it is complete or incomplete is irrelevant based on the rules of the competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember that the criteria for choosing the best mod is entirely up to the member who is voting.
> You both have great mods, and the fierce competition and strong voter turnout speak great things about that.


I was speaking of the rep needed to Vote part.Its not 0 rep but its not 35 neither.You just have to try and vote and if it lets you all is good.if it dont let you vote i said in an earlier post contact you.Thats what i was referring to in that statement.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I was speaking of the rep needed to Vote part.Its not 0 rep but its not 35 neither.You just have to try and vote and if it lets you all is good.if it dont let you vote i said in an earlier post contact you.Thats what i was referring to in that statement.


alright, Just make sure you keep the competition friendly









BTW, I have been told from higher up that there is no longer any rep limit, but new accounts must be active for a certain period of time before they can vote in polls. Hope that clears up any confusion.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Perfect! Sorry for being a nag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just nice to understand what gear someone is talking about when they start talking about temps and stuff like that.
> Is that whats in there? The picture you posted looked like a 775 gigabyte board. Or am I seeing things.
> Your links aren't working. If you mean these.
> http://www.amazon.com/6-Pin-2-Pin-Premium-Extension-Cable/dp/B003TSCZSA/ref=pd_cp_e_2
> The nzxt extensions then yes. Remember these all go in the end of the cable that would go in your gpu. None of the extenders are made to plug into your power supply. Also make sure you get the right one if you are getting the vga one. There is a 6 pin and a 6+2 or 8 pin.


Fixed

and you just totally ignored my question... I said do these work on the PSU ports, obviously they work in the graphics card

I'm asking if these go into the PSU...

Plese read more carefully


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> alright, Just make sure you keep the competition friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have been told from higher up that there is no longer any rep limit, but new accounts must be active for a certain period of time before they can vote in polls. Hope that clears up any confusion.


Hey kevingreenbmx I think that's a lot better, if I was a mod for that I dont think I would want 9380412 pm's for votes in my inbox lol


----------



## mybadomen

Tons of Phantom owners and fellow club members. Are you guys voting? Please vote for the build that you like the most and think deserves it.Give all the build logs a look through they are all amazing builds.But please Vote.

If i ever needed your guys support the most. It is now so please Vote.And also keep watching for my next build soon to come.

Here is the Link to Voting : http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now/150

My Build Log of Venom is in my Signature and also on the Voting site along with the other Nominee's build Logs.

Before Photo:





And After:


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*


Where is this on the computer?


----------



## overpower

i think it is at the right side,bottom left


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Tons of Phantom owners and fellow club members. Are you guys voting? Please vote for the build that you like the most and think deserves it.Give all the build logs a look through they are all amazing builds.But please Vote.
> If i ever needed your guys support the most. It is now so please Vote.And also keep watching for my next build soon to come.
> Here is the Link to Voting : http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now/150
> My Build Log of Venom is in my Signature and also on the Voting site along with the other Nominee's build Logs.
> Before Photo:
> 
> 
> And After:


Just bumping for Motm Contest and to answer the question about the Hdd location if you look in my build log you can see I made a special plate to mount it in the back. So you access it through the rear door. There are also my 2 main SSD Drives running over 1000 mbs in raid 0 mounted in the front on the modded 5.25 bays.


----------



## stella123

just a question can u fit a triple 120 rad in the top of this case


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stella123*
> 
> just a question can u fit a triple 120 rad in the top of this case


Yes the rs360 fits with no modding and the RX360 needs allot of modding to fit so as long its the Rs360 or similar size it will fit.Many of us here started with the Rasa kit or run the Rasa RS36O with other parts.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Fixed
> and you just totally ignored my question... I said do these work on the PSU ports, obviously they work in the graphics card
> I'm asking if these go into the PSU...
> Plese read more carefully


He answered your question.
They are extensions.
And guys please remember when quoting to remove the pictures. This thread is becoming painful to read.


----------



## chillgreg

Mr. Omen, with all due respect - if you keep bumping your entry every 2 hours you are going to knock Britney off the google top spot lol 

Suggestion: Photoshop your Venom into a different background (assuming this isn't against the rules). Nothing at all wrong with your photos, they are very good actually. But if it was me I would want every advantage possible!


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> He answered your question.
> They are extensions.
> And guys please remember when quoting to remove the pictures. This thread is becoming painful to read.


+1 on the removing pictures from replies.

Bit of a lurker... new Phantom is in pieces on the floor.

But re Reaper's reply: it seems that every forum I visit, no matter the subject matter or interest, they are a magnet for surly, rude and short-tempered people. And that's putting it very politely. I ask myself - would I speak to a stranger's face in this manner? Forums that are moderated for friendliness and respect are thin on the ground, unfortunately. Regardless, Overlock is the place to be! Have a nice day


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg*
> 
> Mr. Omen, with all due respect - if you keep bumping your entry every 2 hours you are going to knock Britney off the google top spot lol


I second that. I really like the build with the exception of the venom on the front of the case. But the constant bumps and asking for votes is kind of making me want to vote for something else. And now the same thing in the Asrock thread.

In all seriousness you're work speeks for itself really no need to keep asking for votes.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Perfect! Sorry for being a nag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just nice to understand what gear someone is talking about when they start talking about temps and stuff like that.
> Is that whats in there? The picture you posted looked like a 775 gigabyte board. Or am I seeing things.
> Your links aren't working. If you mean these.
> http://www.amazon.com/6-Pin-2-Pin-Premium-Extension-Cable/dp/B003TSCZSA/ref=pd_cp_e_2
> The nzxt extensions then yes. Remember these all go in the end of the cable that would go in your gpu. None of the extenders are made to plug into your power supply. Also make sure you get the right one if you are getting the vga one. There is a 6 pin and a 6+2 or 8 pin.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> and you just totally ignored my question... I said do these work on the PSU ports, obviously they work in the graphics card
> 
> I'm asking if these go into the PSU...
> 
> Plese read more carefully
Click to expand...

Man so many ungrateful people in here lately getting attitudes with people trying to help them. Please read my post more carefully and you will see that I did answer your question.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man so many ungrateful people in here lately getting attitudes with people trying to help them. Please read my post more carefully and you will see that I did answer your question.


Im not being ungrateful

The Bitfenix cables say PCI-E on them, I'm wondering if they can be used for the power supply, from what I understand they should work even though they're not made for em

I don't know if it has different voltages or cables or what


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Perfect! Sorry for being a nag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just nice to understand what gear someone is talking about when they start talking about temps and stuff like that.
> Is that whats in there? The picture you posted looked like a 775 gigabyte board. Or am I seeing things.


You're right!







it's 775 board on the pictures, gonne take new pictures soon of my AM3+ board!


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Here is the Competition you determine the winner and please vote:
> Voting is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now
> 
> VS


Up until now I hadn't seen the competition. Doh!


----------



## mybadomen

Lol sorry for the bumping guys.Just trying to make sure everyone knew the Voting was open and noticed my competition was doing the same.A post is easily forgotten in 9 days is all.But sorry for that anyway. Yeah i did post it in 2 Clubs that i belong to This one and the AsRock forums.People usually see the post here or in another thread and go to the voting site is why me and the other Nominee's have been doing it. But i wont bump it anymore.I just hope it don't get dropped into invisibility.

Besides that i actually came here to show you guys something. Do you guys remember these at all from being a kid?I just found one in a second hand shop and grabbed it for 3 bucks just to play with and bring back memories.I forgot they even existed.

Isn't that so cool. Lol going back to the basics for me







Honestly thats what i am going to do is do all the basic stuff as a refresher. I need some work on resistors and such because i always have trouble deciding what resistors to buy.Who knows it may help or it may just be fun.

Here it is. Did you have one as a kid?or own one now even?


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello, macke93 the bitfenix 230 is on side panel?


up


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Do you guys remember these at all from being a kid?I just found one in a second hand shop and grabbed it for 3 bucks just to play with and bring back memories.I forgot they even existed.
> Isn't that so cool. Lol going back to the basics for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly thats what i am going to do is do all the basic stuff as a refresher. I need some work on resistors and such because i always have trouble deciding what resistors to buy.Who knows it may help or it may just be fun.
> Did you have one as a kid?or own one now even?


I had one, but it wasn't that fancy with the front panel and all  I also had a crystal radio with the big beige "pensioners earpiece" that I took to primary school and attached to the flagpole. It was just amazing to think (without batteries) I could drag that AM channel out of the airwaves. It was like magic!

Best memory was the chemistry set I got for Christmas though. Me and my brother didn't give a hoot about the instructions, warnings or experiments. We just put everything in a test tube and shook it madly till it blew up!!! Which then reminds me of the kid at high school that would sit at the back of the lab making animals and grotesque figurines by melting test tubes with the bunsen burners... ahhh last memory for today: the teacher was going to do the ubiquitous sodium in a bowl of water trick; but the sodium was too old, so nothing happened. So we were all shouting "add more Sir add more!!!" Which of course he did  Till...... BANG!!! He was coivered in water it was quite hilarious.

Thanks for the memories Bado and don't fret - the Viper won't be forgotten. There can only be one!!!


----------



## mybadomen

Lol you really like these little dudes :
























































Lol, i do to they are my favorite ones


----------



## Rowey

Received my package from NZXT today, i always get excited when i get something in the post then opened it, saw styrofoam and just thought "NZXT" Anyway got it all open they sent me everything correct for once! except the wolly's sent me a usb 2.0 header and mixing it up with the thing i needed most a usb 3.0 header. The most annoying thing is it took from the 14th of december to get here. Always takes a couple of months or something.

Grrr, still cant complain their service is so straight forward and they are all top guys at NZXT!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Received my package from NZXT today, i always get excited when i get something in the post then opened it, saw styrofoam and just thought "NZXT" Anyway got it all open they sent me everything correct for once! except the wolly's sent me a usb 2.0 header and mixing it up with the thing i needed most a usb 3.0 header. The most annoying thing is it took from the 14th of december to get here. Always takes a couple of months or something.
> 
> Grrr, still cant complain their service is so straight forward and they are all top guys at NZXT!


Was that for free? If so you can't really complain. But if you paid for something and it took a month that sucks.


----------



## toohotz

I'm assuming it's free because I personally haven't noticed them selling their usb headers. I might have to shoot them an email myself for some usb 3 goodies.


----------



## Rowey

Yeah i just dropped them an email explaining i got my phantom on release in 2010 and that i needed a usb3 header for my new project. They also chucked me in a couple of fans and a new fan controller which ill find something to do with them. Props to NZXT once again!! great guys


----------



## toohotz

They really are awesome it's why I never hesitate to buy anything from them. And which fan header did you receive from them? I'm curious to know if it's one of those Sentry that they have because I've been contemplating myself on getting one .


----------



## Rowey

No, they sent me the standard controller thats on the phantom.


----------



## lightsout

Thats pretty cool of them. NZXT is pretty great. Them and corsair seem to really take care of customers.


----------



## toohotz

@Rowey I see I'd probably use that one to swap out the LEDs if you so please dunno what else I could possible do with it.

@lightsoul Great companies always looks after customers like their children

a litte more on topic though I'm thinking of paining the NH-D14 fans into Black n White for a more fitting look for my case. I have nothing against their fans but their color choice really doesn't coordinate well especially since it's a massive cooler that stands out =|

Any opinions on it?

Just did a quick draft up in Photoshop for a general idea


----------



## Rowey

Looks nice bro, me personally i wouldn't touch a fan with paint. They usually loose their integrity after you mod a fan. Seen plenty if people do it though, you've just got to be very precise with your paint and have lots of patients, I like the mock-up though.


----------



## toohotz

Thank you and I think that's the reason why I've been putting it off for some time now I don't want it to aesthetically look good but crap out on me one day.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Im not being ungrateful
> The Bitfenix cables say PCI-E on them, I'm wondering if they can be used for the power supply, from what I understand they should work even though they're not made for em
> I don't know if it has different voltages or cables or what


So looks like you found the answer you wanted then...


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> So looks like you found the answer you wanted then...


No I have not, which is why I'm still asking

So you can either answer, or if you can't or don't want to, then not waste my time.

I am wondering if they are compatible to plugging into the PSU, just cause they're made for VGA doesn't mean they won't work in the PSU, which is what I'm wondering


----------



## Rowey

I would definitely not paint my fans, just go go for some that match your build as best as you can. I really have taken a liking to the Enermax white LED fan, but im not using LED fans in my build. Gentle typhoons all over.

@Reaper please watch your tone, this is not a thread of boys with attitude problems. If you thought it was, your in the wrong place. Come on dude show some manners to the other members of the club! AND all pc cables are all the same, cable is cable. The highest rail on your standard psu is 12v, cables don't really having voltage limitations. Dotn worry about mix and matching different cables, if its the right cable but a different manufacturer, it will still work.


----------



## LPRaver89

How about we all just get along. All this bickering is ruining the club!


----------



## Rowey

I agree LP, hows your build going anyway? i remember when you was on here demonstrating your fan controller led swap.


----------



## toohotz

Ahh I gotcha I was thinking of some gent typh the only thing is that I'll have to find a way to hook them on the heatsink because the noctua ones have this metal hinge like things that hooks them into the fins but there's always a way when you're a modder. 8)

And I see there's been quite the animosity towards num1son lately the thing I don't understand is that he's just helping. -__-


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I agree LP, hows your build going anyway? i remember when you was on here demonstrating your fan controller led swap.


Well I havent changed my LEDs. I can remember what you are talking about though. Mine is still going pretty good though. Still trying to figure out how I can fit my t-virus rez in my case along with the rad and pump... its a pretty tight fit. I bought a new top for my pump to help me out.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I would definitely not paint my fans, just go go for some that match your build as best as you can. I really have taken a liking to the Enermax white LED fan, but im not using LED fans in my build. Gentle typhoons all over.
> @Reaper please watch your tone, this is not a thread of boys with attitude problems. If you thought it was, your in the wrong place. Come on dude show some manners to the other members of the club! AND all pc cables are all the same, cable is cable. The highest rail on your standard psu is 12v, cables don't really having voltage limitations. Dotn worry about mix and matching different cables, if its the right cable but a different manufacturer, it will still work.


Did you even read my post? I'm not an idiot, I didn't ask if cables from different manufacturers would work

Watch my tone? I'll speak however the hell I want

I asked a simple question, I'm looking for an answer, I'm not saying why is no one answering me, I'm saying I want a precise and accurate answer to my question, if you can't provide that, then simply don't reply, it's not like I'm yelling at someone for helping

I need to know soon because I'm purchasing tomorrow, I'd like to make an informed decision when buying something, I've already contacted NZXT and other sites as well

I'm not trying to start anything, so do the same and nothing will happen, I'm simply looking for an answer


----------



## mybadomen

Omg you see what someone wrote about my baby "Venom" after the tons of hours i put into it in the MOTM Thread.Winning or not i don't even know if its worth the headache.How could anyone say something that bad if they even looked at my build log or knew how long i have been working on Venom.Even the whole nightmare i went through changing tubing for the second time was painful.Go look what they wrote.I think its a full moon or something because people are off the walls tonight


----------



## Rowey

Quote it here bado


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> No I have not, which is why I'm still asking
> So you can either answer, or if you can't or don't want to, then not waste my time.
> I am wondering if they are compatible to plugging into the PSU, just cause they're made for VGA doesn't mean they won't work in the PSU, which is what I'm wondering


What? You JUST answered your own question. In that last post.

Here is the deal, (because I'm feeling patient) look at the female connector in the picture. Are the shapes the same as the ones you are plugging them into? If so then the wires will be aligned correctly. Also only your Amazon link works. However did you notice that the NZXT extension plug is female on the end you would be plugging in? The one Modular PSU I had was male plugs on both ends.

So there you go.

be nice.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Omg you see what someone wrote about my baby "Venom" after the tons of hours i put into it in the MOTM Thread.Winning or not i don't even know if its worth the headache.How could anyone say something that bad if they even looked at my build log or knew how long i have been working on Venom.Even the whole nightmare i went through changing tubing for the second time was painful.Go look what they wrote.I think its a full moon or something because people are off the walls tonight


I think its rude but you have to learn to take the bad with the good. You post on the internet you play the risk of people not liking it.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> What? You JUST answered your own question. In that last post.
> Here is the deal, (because I'm feeling patient) look at the female connector in the picture. Are the shapes the same as the ones you are plugging them into? If so then the wires will be aligned correctly. Also only your Amazon link works. However did you notice that the NZXT extension plug is female on the end you would be plugging in? The one Modular PSU I had was male plugs on both ends.
> So there you go.
> be nice.


I would think he's a bit smarter than that. He's wondering if the cables can handle the voltage coming straight out of the PSU. The cables could easily be a lower gauge than required to handle the power.

If you don't understand the question fully, don't attempt to answer it.

Dang, I miss reading this thread without encountering your greif.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I would definitely not paint my fans, just go go for some that match your build as best as you can. I really have taken a liking to the Enermax white LED fan, but im not using LED fans in my build. Gentle typhoons all over.
> @Reaper please watch your tone, this is not a thread of boys with attitude problems. If you thought it was, your in the wrong place. Come on dude show some manners to the other members of the club! AND all pc cables are all the same, cable is cable. The highest rail on your standard psu is 12v, cables don't really having voltage limitations. Dotn worry about mix and matching different cables, if its the right cable but a different manufacturer, it will still work.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read my post? I'm not an idiot, I didn't ask if cables from different manufacturers would work
> 
> Watch my tone? I'll speak however the hell I want
> 
> I asked a simple question, I'm looking for an answer, I'm not saying why is no one answering me, I'm saying I want a precise and accurate answer to my question, if you can't provide that, then simply don't reply, it's not like I'm yelling at someone for helping
> 
> I need to know soon because I'm purchasing tomorrow, I'd like to make an informed decision when buying something, I've already contacted NZXT and other sites as well
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything, so do the same and nothing will happen, I'm simply looking for an answer
Click to expand...

Great another one of these guys.

And go Num for taking the high road this time lol.

mybadomen don't listen to people there will always be faceless haters on the internet. Screw em.

**EDIT Ah man you gotta lighten up a bit. The guy didn't really even say much. I'm just saying you can't let people get to you that easy. Of course that guy isn't posting a build so he can't say much.


----------



## blong48

Num, i may be fairly new in this thread, but I am glad to see you are handling this argument better!







Num, I'm not trying to specifically call you out(in the following sentences, and if it seems like it, sorry!), this is for anybody who argues on this thread. Nobody really likes the drama, infact, It gets annoying after a while. If you are in an argument, please try to resolve it over PM. We are guys, we can work this stuff out without the drama. We can beat each other up one night and the next day be friends like it never happened. I will state once again that I do not want, or intend, to offend anybody with this post, its just my two cents; and if I do offend anybody, I apologize.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello, macke93 the bitfenix 230 is on side panel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> up


The screw holes doesn't match of the fan with the side panel ones, but i've just used tape to fit it tight!








Here you have two pictures







the first is before I installed the watercooling kit for my CPU! The second is when the watercooler is installed and I had to move it a little bit












Ask again if you wondering something else!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> The screw holes doesn't match of the fan with the side panel ones, but i've just used tape to fit it tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you have two pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first is before I installed the watercooling kit for my CPU! The second is when the watercooler is installed and I had to move it a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask again if you wondering something else!


Mate i got an idea for your fan. to get rid of that tape. Try this stuff it works great and its what i use to mount my windows.Well some of them.

It holds 100lbs per roll and is basically invisible and you could use it as a gasket between the fan and the door.Just a suggestion . hope you like it.

I would personally lay the tape down on the fan stick it to the door ans slowly cut the excess of with a razor blade very carefuly.It would hold your fan and make a great gasket to keep it air tight.And this stuff is super super strong and pretty inexpensive.

This is just a suggestion i came up with for you to clean it up a little.But its your Pc and your decision. Really hope you liked the idea mate.


----------



## Rowey

Still cant believe hes still using the masking tape







come on dude get out the cable ties


----------



## toohotz

Mybad, I've had past experiences with Loctite products and it's probably something I wouldn't use to hold a fan to a case door not because it wouldn't be effective is that when taking it off it might peel away from the paint on the case door itself. I've seen a friend of mine already duct tape a fan to his side door panel and the day he decided to take it off the part where the tape came off of looks pretty nasty. I'm not in no way saying it will be the same with the Loctite because I know personally this stuff works well but I'd rather use some cable tiles to tightly hold the fan in place. In my opinion it gives it a cleaner look because black cable ties on a black looking fan isn't that noticeable and is easy to get off with a little blade.

Loctite has just proven to be something that I'd use when I don't want to remove it later on because it's a b!tch at times to remove later on. Just my opinion still.

EDIT: Seems Rowey pulled the cable ties move before I could finish my post lol.


----------



## Rowey

toohotz, lol. Also, if you really have a fetish for sticking things together instead of screwing or cables tying, use 3M, i wouldnt go with anything else.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Num, i may be fairly new in this thread, but I am glad to see you are handling this argument better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Num, I'm not trying to specifically call you out(in the following sentences, and if it seems like it, sorry!), this is for anybody who argues on this thread. Nobody really likes the drama, infact, It gets annoying after a while. If you are in an argument, please try to resolve it over PM. We are guys, we can work this stuff out without the drama. We can beat each other up one night and the next day be friends like it never happened. I will state once again that I do not want, or intend, to offend anybody with this post, its just my two cents; and if I do offend anybody, I apologize.


The problem is theres been some new members recently. Most of the time they are young. With bad attitudes who like to talk rude to people and be expectant. I don't see num as the one causing drama but thee one who had the balls to call them out. The first couple times after he said somethimg multiple other users chimed in and they were obviously thinking the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I would think he's a bit smarter than that. He's wondering if the cables can handle the voltage coming straight out of the PSU. The cables could easily be a lower gauge than required to handle the power.
> If you don't understand the question fully, don't attempt to answer it.
> Dang, I miss reading this thread without encountering your greif.
> 
> 
> 
> Exacty, this is what I am wondering. For example:
> 
> VGA ports and the ports on the PSU could both be 6 pin, but are they cross compatible? How am I supposed to know what's inside, what's compatible, etc
> Maybe the VGA cables are not powerful enough to handle the load
> 
> Etc etc
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Great another one of these guys.
> And go Num for taking the high road this time lol.
> mybadomen don't listen to people there will always be faceless haters on the internet. Screw em.
> **EDIT Ah man you gotta lighten up a bit. The guy didn't really even say much. I'm just saying you can't let people get to you that easy. Of course that guy isn't posting a build so he can't say much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Lightstout, you're only adding onto the situation more. "Great another one of these guys"
> 
> Num was the one who bashed mybadomen, a loyal and respected member here on OCN and in this club, a man who has lost 3 members of his family in the last year alone, a man who works extremely hard and diligently simply to show off his build here for our viewing pleasure, and because he has a passion for it, Num goes mouthing off calling him a pr1ck and all this stuff, and IM the bad guy here?
> 
> The guy is NOTORIOUS for being a douche, as you can see by various replies and posts throughout this thread
> 
> I asked a question, I got a buncha BS in response, a few decided to give me smartass responses and waste my time with riddles, and therefore I replied accordingly
> 
> Alright look
> 
> Modular PSU (6 pin female) - (6 pin male) extension (6 pin female) (original modular PSU cable) (4 pin molex male) (4 pin molex female) (this cable --> http://goo.gl/jfY7L)
> 
> and the end of it goes to my DVD drive
> 
> does that make sense now?
Click to expand...

How is he notorious for being a douche. Actually a couple guys came in here acting acting like douches and he put them in their place. I'm not talking about mybadomen here. I have no problem with him. We've actually talked a bit and hes a nice guy. I didn't know he was a "loyal and respected" member here though. Whatever that means. I look at him the same as the other active members of this thread.

Anyways I will leave this alone now because I don't want to be the one starting any drama hear.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Mate i got an idea for your fan. to get rid of that tape. Try this stuff it works great and its what i use to mount my windows.Well some of them.
> It holds 100lbs per roll and is basically invisible and you could use it as a gasket between the fan and the door.Just a suggestion . hope you like it.
> I would personally lay the tape down on the fan stick it to the door ans slowly cut the excess of with a razor blade very carefuly.It would hold your fan and make a great gasket to keep it air tight.And this stuff is super super strong and pretty inexpensive.
> This is just a suggestion i came up with for you to clean it up a little.But its your Pc and your decision. Really hope you liked the idea mate.
> *Locktite tape*


Big thanks mate!








I want that now!!








Where to buy, what kind of stores has this in stock?


----------



## num1son

I don't think I've ever had to quote soo many post!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Did you even read my post? I'm not an idiot, I didn't ask if cables from different manufacturers would work
> Watch my tone? I'll speak however the hell I want
> I asked a simple question, I'm looking for an answer, I'm not saying why is no one answering me, I'm saying I want a precise and accurate answer to my question, if you can't provide that, then simply don't reply, it's not like I'm yelling at someone for helping
> I need to know soon because I'm purchasing tomorrow, I'd like to make an informed decision when buying something, I've already contacted NZXT and other sites as well
> I'm not trying to start anything, so do the same and nothing will happen, I'm simply looking for an answer


He answered any question you could have about PSU wires right here. And no, you wont speak however you want. Not on this thread. Not in this forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Omg you see what someone wrote about my baby "Venom" after the tons of hours i put into it in the MOTM Thread.Winning or not i don't even know if its worth the headache.How could anyone say something that bad if they even looked at my build log or knew how long i have been working on Venom.Even the whole nightmare i went through changing tubing for the second time was painful.Go look what they wrote.I think its a full moon or something because people are off the walls tonight


I wouldn't worry about someone saying something bad about your build. There will always be haters. He did have somewhat of a point though. (I'm trying to be constructive here.) Some of those other builds were highly modified as far as structure goes. You did mostly drop in and color matching. Now which is better? That's up to the individual. Remember even if someone isn't being nice with criticism there are usually points that can be taken away and used for personal improvement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I would think he's a bit smarter than that. He's wondering if the cables can handle the voltage coming straight out of the PSU. The cables could easily be a lower gauge than required to handle the power.
> If you don't understand the question fully, don't attempt to answer it.
> Dang, I miss reading this thread without encountering your greif.


Nope, he's not. Just takes a some easy problem solving. Why would NZXT sell a cable designed to attach to the end of a cable that couldn't handle the same voltage as the original? They wouldn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Num, i may be fairly new in this thread, but I am glad to see you are handling this argument better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Num, I'm not trying to specifically call you out(in the following sentences, and if it seems like it, sorry!), this is for anybody who argues on this thread. Nobody really likes the drama, infact, It gets annoying after a while. If you are in an argument, please try to resolve it over PM. We are guys, we can work this stuff out without the drama. We can beat each other up one night and the next day be friends like it never happened. I will state once again that I do not want, or intend, to offend anybody with this post, its just my two cents; and if I do offend anybody, I apologize.


Thank you for using your words to give the correct indication of your feelings.







+1 for you. And I can agree with that. It's just a tendency of males as well to want to publicly share their response. In fact that may be the correct course for future reference?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Exacty, this is what I am wondering. For example:
> VGA ports and the ports on the PSU could both be 6 pin, but are they cross compatible? How am I supposed to know what's inside, what's compatible, etc
> Maybe the VGA cables are not powerful enough to handle the load
> Etc etc
> and Lightstout, you're only adding onto the situation more. "Great another one of these guys"
> Num was the one who bashed mybadomen, a loyal and respected member here on OCN and in this club, a man who has lost 3 members of his family in the last year alone, a man who works extremely hard and diligently simply to show off his build here for our viewing pleasure, and because he has a passion for it, Num goes mouthing off calling him a pr1ck and all this stuff, and IM the bad guy here?
> The guy is NOTORIOUS for being a douche, as you can see by various replies and posts throughout this thread
> I asked a question, I got a buncha BS in response, a few decided to give me smartass responses and waste my time with riddles, and therefore I replied accordingly
> Alright look
> Modular PSU (6 pin female) - (6 pin male) extension (6 pin female) (original modular PSU cable) (4 pin molex male) (4 pin molex female) (this cable --> http://goo.gl/jfY7L)
> and the end of it goes to my DVD drive
> does that make sense now?


1 rep; 126 posts who are you?
You call me a douche and then still quote me and ask for help still when all the help you could possibly need has already been given? You all were born in the same hospital that as a practice drops infants on their heads?
All that stuff you posted about Omen is irrelevant. I responded to what he was saying. How you worship him has nothing to do with who he actually is.

The truth is people that I get PM's all the time from people complaining about individuals. Do you know why? I've kinda been around here awhile. For that reason I don't mind putting someone in their place or perhaps showing them how they come off. Actually I think that typically it's the second, people don't have a firm grasp of their English skills and end up sounding badly. However there are the occasional posts that are the way they sound - inappropriate. That would be pretty much everything you have ever posted here.

Please find a new place where you can insult people when they don't give you the exact answer you need when you don't even ask the right question. No it still does not make sense what you are asking. PC psu connectors are by design "idiot proof" meaning they are shaped in such a way that you can't plug the wrong cable into the wrong spot. Just look at the plugs. Will they fit? If yes, the rest is irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The problem is theres been some new members recently. Most of the time they are young. With bad attitudes who like to talk rude to people and be expectant. I don't see num as the one causing drama but thee one who had the balls to call them out. The first couple times after he said somethimg multiple other users chimed in and they were obviously thinking the same thing.
> How is he notorious for being a douche. Actually a couple guys came in here acting acting like douches and he put them in their place. I'm not talking about mybadomen here. I have no problem with him. We've actually talked a bit and hes a nice guy. I didn't know he was a "loyal and respected" member here though. Whatever that means. I look at him the same as the other active members of this thread.
> Anyways I will leave this alone now because I don't want to be the one starting any drama hear.


Thanks lights!









\rant


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol sorry for the bumping guys.Just trying to make sure everyone knew the Voting was open and noticed my competition was doing the same.A post is easily forgotten in 9 days is all.But sorry for that anyway. Yeah i did post it in 2 Clubs that i belong to This one and the AsRock forums.People usually see the post here or in another thread and go to the voting site is why me and the other Nominee's have been doing it. But i wont bump it anymore.I just hope it don't get dropped into invisibility.
> Besides that i actually came here to show you guys something. Do you guys remember these at all from being a kid?I just found one in a second hand shop and grabbed it for 3 bucks just to play with and bring back memories.I forgot they even existed.
> Isn't that so cool. Lol going back to the basics for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly thats what i am going to do is do all the basic stuff as a refresher. I need some work on resistors and such because i always have trouble deciding what resistors to buy.Who knows it may help or it may just be fun.
> Here it is. Did you have one as a kid?or own one now even?


I had that model one as a kid, lol, brings back memories.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Still cant believe hes still using the masking tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on dude get out the cable ties


I'm going to remove the tape and use the loctite stuff instead


----------



## mybadomen

They are 100% correct though if you ever have to remove it it is hard as hell to remove.The stuff is super strong.You could just drill some holes and screw it one zip tie it.I once accidentally put one corner of a window on with the lock tite stuff and omg killed myself getting the corner back off. Myself i wouldn't use tape but would drill some wholes or make a bracket.but if you dont have the tools then i understand you have to do what you can.


----------



## mybadomen

And num1son, i far from just dropped in color.My rig was ripped completely apart to nothing,Tons of soldering, welding and making custom plates.Making my own harnesses and modding electronics was done.you have any idea how long i have into my Power supply alone cutting all the wires and changing the lengths sleeving them and re pinning them.You guys seem to look at my case as it looks now without the work that went into it.I before getting into Pc's built Custom cars.I know how to mod something and i know what mods are in my Phantom and there is allot.Just try welding on a phantom case and tell me how easy that is?The metal is extremely hard to weld without melting it Have you or many others changed the Led's in the fan controller?Not many have and you know why ?because that's also extremely hard to do . was also done.I don't see how you say there's are highly modded?What more mods could i really do to a phantom honestly? I do have a few more plans but why bother the thing is great now .Even the SSD drives looks like a simple Mod right? Now really look at your cage and other parts in there and tell me how to wire it and cut slots without interfering with the other bays.There is tons you guys don't even pay attention to.I seen 1 great mod someone fit a rad in a case.So? That's really not that difficult compared to some of the other stuff.And paint is a huge part of modding. you can mod as much as you want but if you cant put a professional paint job on it with a glass like finish .whats the point?I could have spray painted my case in 1 day rather then wasting over a weak painting with Lacquer.And that has nothing to do with money my painting setup with everything i had only cost me under 100 bucks.The rest was talent. My white Phantom yeah had some hard work but Venom had Tons of modding done to it.Just the 2nd Res alone was a project that people claimed wouldn't work .But i knew it would its no different then cooling any other thing in the world.Getting the Feet to work was also a project.not to mention all the drilling and taping of holes. The only other things i really could see modding is the front door and the Mesh.But i felt it only right to finish my mod by the contest deadline.If i didnt i would have waited till the next month.Oh yeah and my top rad came messed up i had to also re tap that on top of all the other problems i ran into.Just the wiring Alone was a huge project.

There is a complete Mod list of what was done to Venom in my build log that you can see what i did.But wait till next build if you want to see what i can do because the next build will be built from scratch when i am finished making the tools. Just to build Venom i had to hack together real quick this crappy looking Sheet metal break in a matter of a couple hours. but it did the job.So as you can see i make my tools and my builds because i cant afford them.And come on i work in an 8' x 10" shed.I can barely move in there.

Here's the crappy sheet metal break i made.I will be posting the new ones when they are completed this weekend.I had to borrow a friends tools to finish the new one and will be making a log on it.and the other tools.

Crappy but got the job done:



and what it can do:



Also some other electronic Projects just messing around:

Ugly but it works and i made all the circuit boards to get it working ,switches etc.


Just to be funny really but it is fully functional and running windows 7. (It flashes firmware)





Just because you are not aware of the Mods don't mean they are not there.But as a Phantom owner i am kinda shocked you cant see what was actually done to mine.


----------



## LPRaver89

All of this crap that is going on does not belong in this forum. This is the Phantom Owners club. We should be talking about Phantoms and our rigs. Forget contests and power supplies. If we cant say anything nice to each other don't say anything. Its really easy just don't type in the box. This is ruining our fun environment and the club itself.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> All of this crap that is going on does not belong in this forum. This is the Phantom Owners club. We should be talking about Phantoms and our rigs. Forget contests and power supplies. If we cant say anything nice to each other don't say anything. Its really easy just don't type in the box. This is ruining our fun environment and the club itself.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> All of this crap that is going on does not belong in this forum. This is the Phantom Owners club. We should be talking about Phantoms and our rigs. Forget contests and power supplies. If we cant say anything nice to each other don't say anything. Its really easy just don't type in the box. This is ruining our fun environment and the club itself.


+1


----------



## num1son

Omen I meant nothing bad by my comment towards you. And I'm not even going to respond. Best of luck to you.

So anyone have any new pics to share?


----------



## Shiromar

I've got a few questions that should be pretty easy to answer. Right now I'm running an unknown closed loop radiator in Push/Pull mounted at the back fan slot, which is preventing me from mounting the side 200mm fan. I'm looking to possibly move it to where one of my top 200mm exhaust fans are and moving the 200mm down to the side. If I were to do that an attach the side 200mm, about how much of a decrease in temp should I notice with my gpu? I'm running a gigabyte 570 SOC @ 845/1690/1900 that peaks at 60c. Also, I'm contemplating ordering a H100 to replace the other and running P/P on that as well, but I cannot seem to find my brackets that came with the case for the life on me. Is there someplace other than NZXT that I could find some? I don't feel like waiting over a month for the brackets if NZXT would send me some. I'm hoping that the H100 will give me much better temps, as the current rad is giving me 60c on load with IBT @ only 4.0. In the end, how much of a decrease in temps should I expect for getting the H100 P/P and mounting the side 200mm fan?


----------



## mybadomen

No new pictures but i was wondering if they were going to allow the NZXT 410 into this Club.I think it would be nice to have it here also.Give us more to talk about.

What are your opinions ? Should this be the NZXT Phantom & 410 Club?

Will give us something to talk about.

Actually i will add a picture or a few:


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> I've got a few questions that should be pretty easy to answer. Right now I'm running an unknown closed loop radiator in Push/Pull mounted at the back fan slot, which is preventing me from mounting the side 200mm fan. I'm looking to possibly move it to where one of my top 200mm exhaust fans are and moving the 200mm down to the side. If I were to do that an attach the side 200mm, about how much of a decrease in temp should I notice with my gpu? I'm running a gigabyte 570 SOC @ 845/1690/1900 that peaks at 60c. Also, I'm contemplating ordering a H100 to replace the other and running P/P on that as well, but I cannot seem to find my brackets that came with the case for the life on me. Is there someplace other than NZXT that I could find some? I don't feel like waiting over a month for the brackets if NZXT would send me some. I'm hoping that the H100 will give me much better temps, as the current rad is giving me 60c on load with IBT @ only 4.0. In the end, how much of a decrease in temps should I expect for getting the H100 P/P and mounting the side 200mm fan?


All depends on the airflow. You need as much air being exhausted as you have being pushed in to keep the inside cool.


----------



## LPRaver89

I think it should definitively count. It is still a Phantom and I think they look amazing. If only I was looking to downsize my case instead of trying to stuff more components in it.


----------



## mybadomen

Come on guys more comments.I started a topic.Should it be allowed in the Club or no?

My vote if there was one would be yes.
Reason for my yes: Would give us more to look at and talk about and i would love to see some mini Phantoms in here. (They are basically a mini Phantom)


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Come on guys more comments.I started a topic.Should it be allowed in the Club or no?
> My vote if there was one would be yes.
> Reason for my yes: Would give us more to look at and talk about and i would love to see some mini Phantoms in here. (They are basically a mini Phantom)


I agree. It's a Phantom. It's like saying little people aren't people. So what if the case has a bit of dwarfism









EDIT:

Sometime this weekend I'll be posting some pictures of my XSPC Dazmode Raystorm EX360 kit. Num suggested that kit and it's gorgeous. Also will be posting some pictures of my weekend modding I have planned


----------



## Reaper2794

I'm fine with it being in here, I just figured it might get a bit cluttered since it is a completely different case, it is a Phantom yes but has many different features. They could get better help being in a separate thread.

For example if you put say every single Gigabyte Assassin board into one thread, well each board would have different issues, features, etc etc

It's not my decision to make but that's just my 2 cents, the Phantom 410 is a fantastic case, I just don't know if we should put it in this thread


----------



## toohotz

You do bring up a good point Reaper. I personally would see it more fitting for the 410 to have it's on thread mainly because the questions can get quite cumbersome when it comes on to topics like WCing where rads that would normally fit in the Phantom would of course not fit into the 410. I just see a slight confusion for new comers to believe that a typical Rasa kit could be shoved into their 410 the same way. Again I could be wrong but it's just my take on it.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I agree. It's a Phantom. It's like saying little people aren't people. So what if the case has a bit of dwarfism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Sometime this weekend I'll be posting some pictures of my XSPC Dazmode Raystorm EX360 kit. Num suggested that kit and it's gorgeous. Also will be posting some pictures of my weekend modding I have planned


Nice! Definitely looking forward to it. Do you have a log?

Not that I don't like the 410, but it should have its own thread. Makes it easier to find out what you need to know.


----------



## bjgrenke

The 410 is a great looking case. I would have gotten it, but I was just concerned of not having the space for a future water cooling loop, and there'd be less airflow.

Looks like the 410 already has its own club started a few days ago, not so popular but it's 'Official'.

The 410's side panel makes me wish I would have gotten one though.







I like having the 200mm fan blowing right on my 7970, but other times I wish I had a window to show off my work







. NZXT should sell windowed/fan-mount side panels.









EDIT: Forgot my opinion if it should be in here or not. It's a great case, but I don't think people would enjoy reading this thread and coming across people with problems that you can't relate to, since you have the full phantom, as opposed to reading this thread and being able to relate to and possibly help every issue or idea that is posted.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohotz*
> 
> You do bring up a good point Reaper. I personally would see it more fitting for the 410 to have it's on thread mainly because the questions can get quite cumbersome when it comes on to topics like WCing where rads that would normally fit in the Phantom would of course not fit into the 410. I just see a slight confusion for new comers to believe that a typical Rasa kit could be shoved into their 410 the same way. Again I could be wrong but it's just my take on it.


Yeah, there'd just be some confusion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> The 410 is a great looking case. I would have gotten it, but I was just concerned of not having the space for a future water cooling loop, and there'd be less airflow.
> Looks like the 410 already has its own club started a few days ago, not so popular but it's 'Official'.
> The 410's side panel makes me wish I would have gotten one though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like having the 200mm fan blowing right on my 7970, but other times I wish I had a window to show off my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . NZXT should sell windowed/fan-mount side panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot my opinion if it should be in here or not. It's a great case, but I don't think people would enjoy reading this thread and coming across people with problems that you can't relate to, since you have the full phantom, as opposed to reading this thread and being able to relate to and possibly help every issue or idea that is posted.


Take the 200mm out the side and put it on top, or save it for later, you do not need it on the side, it looks ugly, and although it provides good airflow, it's nothing crucial

It's better to show off your system

Windowed panel costs like $30-35 shipped


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yeah, there'd just be some confusion
> Take the 200mm out the side and put it on top, or save it for later, you do not need it on the side, it looks ugly, and although it provides good airflow, it's nothing crucial
> It's better to show off your system
> Windowed panel costs like $30-35 shipped


Unfortunately I already have all my fan slots filled. My case is on the ground anyway, so it'd be difficult to see. Currently trying to change all visible fans to LED ones to it'll look flashy, instead of seeing inside


----------



## joeyxl

so i just got the side window panel for my case, and it looks amazing. i will be posting pics tommrow!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Come on guys more comments.I started a topic.Should it be allowed in the Club or no?
> My vote if there was one would be yes.
> Reason for my yes: Would give us more to look at and talk about and i would love to see some mini Phantoms in here. (They are basically a mini Phantom)
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's a Phantom. It's like saying little people aren't people. So what if the case has a bit of dwarfism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Sometime this weekend I'll be posting some pictures of my XSPC Dazmode Raystorm EX360 kit. Num suggested that kit and it's gorgeous. Also will be posting some pictures of my weekend modding I have planned
Click to expand...

Wow that kit looks great. Way better then a stock. Kind of weird though that they include the res/pump and another pump. Would be cooler if they ditched the bay res altogether. But I guess some people like it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I'm fine with it being in here, I just figured it might get a bit cluttered since it is a completely different case, it is a Phantom yes but has many different features. They could get better help being in a separate thread.
> 
> For example if you put say every single Gigabyte Assassin board into one thread, well each board would have different issues, features, etc etc
> 
> It's not my decision to make but that's just my 2 cents, the Phantom 410 is a fantastic case, I just don't know if we should put it in this thread


Good point and I have to agree. Although it is a phantom, I can see lots of people coming here asking for help not getting many answers. And then everyone will also have to specify which case they have.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> so i just got the side window panel for my case, and it looks amazing. i will be posting pics tommrow!


Sounds great, I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that kit looks great. Way better then a stock. Kind of weird though that they include the res/pump and another pump. Would be cooler if they ditched the bay res altogether. But I guess some people like it.
> Good point and I have to agree. Although it is a phantom, I can see lots of people coming here asking for help not getting many answers. And then everyone will also have to specify which case they have.


Yeah I just hate it when people come and they have to wait days to get a reply and stuff and they're being ignored because people are asking bout other stuff. The 410 deserves it's own thread imo.


----------



## mybadomen

Allot of good points. Convinced me. Maby it should have its own Club.I guess i will have to build one for my wife if funds ever come up.So i can join the club.She already has a PC i will just switch the case for her. Not sure she will let me chop it up though


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> so i just got the side window panel for my case, and it looks amazing. i will be posting pics tommrow!


Bro that's awesome I need to see that mine will be here next tuesday


----------



## mybadomen

Does the Raystorm only come in copper color? or are there other option?

oh never mind i found it. Where is the kit sold though?I want to see what the rest of the kit looks like .


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Does the Raystorm only come in copper color? or are there other option?
> oh never mind i found it. Where is the kit sold though?I want to see what the rest of the kit looks like .


Omen you can get it here:

http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=178


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Omen you can get it here:
> http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=178


I want another pump but no sense at this point with this build







I will be starting a new build very soon.But yeah that block looks pretty cool.I have seen the block before and reviews on it but i didn't realize they had a kit for it.

Very nice block though

Is that a UK only store?


----------



## lightsout

I think Daz is in canada.


----------



## ReconRunner

Hey guys! Just bought legit watercooling! Tell me what you guys think about the specs! Thanks!









-Swiftech Apogee HD
-Swiftech Komodo 6900
-Swiftech eXtreme Rad 360
-Swiftech eXtreme Rad 240
-Swiftech MCP-655 [2 Pumps]
-Bitspower Galaxy Freezer Ice Blue Ram Block
-Feser Uv Hose (white) [10ft]
-Thermochill EC6 Coolant (blue) [2 litters]
-Koolance Black Compression Fittings
-EK Spin Bay Res
-EK Dual Top
-Arctic Silver 5
-Gelid Wing 12 Uv Blue [5 fans]
-Logysis Dual Uv CC kit


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Hey guys! Just bought legit watercooling! Tell me what you guys think about the specs! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Swiftech Apogee HD
> -Swiftech Komodo 6900
> -Swiftech eXtreme Rad 360
> -Swiftech eXtreme Rad 240
> -Swiftech MCP-655 [2 Pumps]
> -Bitspower Galaxy Freezer Ice Blue Ram Block
> -Feser Uv Hose (white) [10ft]
> -Thermochill EC6 Coolant (blue) [2 litters]
> -Koolance Black Compression Fittings
> -EK Spin Bay Res
> -EK Dual Top
> -Arctic Silver 5
> -Gelid Wing 12 Uv Blue [5 fans]
> -Logysis Dual Uv CC kit


Why'd you buy AS5, that stuff is good but way outdated...


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Why'd you buy AS5, that stuff is good but way outdated...


cuz its the best! lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that kit looks great. Way better then a stock. Kind of weird though that they include the res/pump and another pump. Would be cooler if they ditched the bay res altogether. But I guess some people like it.


Isn't it though? It's become my most recommended starter kit lately. Why buy a Rasa kit when you're just going to replace just about everything in it with the stuff that comes with the DAZMODE setup. Is too bad they are in Canada though: slow shipping.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think Daz is in canada.


Yup he is in Toronto


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that kit looks great. Way better then a stock. Kind of weird though that they include the res/pump and another pump. Would be cooler if they ditched the bay res altogether. But I guess some people like it.


In a few of Daz's reviews and builds he uses 2 pumps so why not use both, just in case one fails then you have a back up, just a thought.


----------



## Riott77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that kit looks great. Way better then a stock. Kind of weird though that they include the res/pump and another pump. Would be cooler if they ditched the bay res altogether. But I guess some people like it.


Actually, it looks like (for the kits with the RS rads at least), he's replaced the stock res/pump combo with the bay res that XSPC makes for the DDC or D5 pump.

Just waiting for my tax return and I'm gonna pick one of these up, plus a 2nd rad and a gpu block


----------



## num1son

Final update?


----------



## Draven

@num1son man your rig looks great, I hope my mine stacks up when I get it done.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @num1son man your rig looks great, I hope my mine stacks up when I get it done.


I'm sure it will! Anyone can do it if they put some time and effort into it.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I'm sure it will! Anyone can do it if they put some time and effort into it.


Well when I get everything I am just going to get it together, I'll do mods and such over time just because I really don't have a lot of time because I work odd hours. All I can say is this thread has been very helpful and all the builds are inspiring.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Hey guys! Just bought legit watercooling! Tell me what you guys think about the specs! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Swiftech Apogee HD
> -Swiftech Komodo 6900
> -Swiftech eXtreme Rad 360
> -Swiftech eXtreme Rad 240
> -Swiftech MCP-655 [2 Pumps]
> -Bitspower Galaxy Freezer Ice Blue Ram Block
> -Feser Uv Hose (white) [10ft]
> -Thermochill EC6 Coolant (blue) [2 litters]
> -Koolance Black Compression Fittings
> -EK Spin Bay Res
> -EK Dual Top
> -Arctic Silver 5
> -Gelid Wing 12 Uv Blue [5 fans]
> -Logysis Dual Uv CC kit


Damn you went off. Why two 655's though one would be more then enough for only 2 blocks.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Nice! Definitely looking forward to it. Do you have a log?
> Not that I don't like the 410, but it should have its own thread. Makes it easier to find out what you need to know.


Not yet. I'll definitely get one started up this weekend. I had thought about starting it sooner.


----------



## chinesethunda

so many lights lol, my sickleflows are about that bright and i only have 4 of them in the top of my case lol, so i guess i don't see them. but it looks nice though


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Isn't it though? It's become my most recommended starter kit lately. Why buy a Rasa kit when you're just going to replace just about everything in it with the stuff that comes with the DAZMODE setup. Is too bad they are in Canada though: slow shipping.


My shipping took about a week from Ontario to California. Daz even emailed me directly to make sure my shipping address was correct because it looked funky.

The kit is absolutely gorgeous. The D5 in combination with the bay res top is amazing. I can't wait to get it started.

The only negative is the cheap Thermochill tubing. Replaced it with some Primochill.

I'll link an overview of the kit once I get a chance


----------



## reaver83

I am thinking about getting a different case for my computer and I'm torn between this case and the Tempest 410 Elite (for price reasons). From what I hear from the people on the Tempest side, the Phantom has a wierd airflow to it, which is the main reason why I no longer want this Guardian case. Also, I will be slowly building a watercooled system, but starting with my Antec Kuhler 920 as a base for it.

So my real questions are:

1) how much longer is the Phantom? taller than the Guardian. Is there much room between the top of the motherboard and the inside top of the case? Will a 49MM deep radiator fit between the top plastic cover and the roof of the chassis? is there a pattern for 120MM fans to screw into in the top?

2) how is the airflow? Are high temps around the Northbridge a major problem in this case? Will I see much different temps than my Guardian? (for reference, at idle my GPU is around 35C, my NB is around 40C, My CPU is 20C, and my radiator attached to to the rear fan is around 30C)

Thanx in advance, hope to get some pretty solid replies.


----------



## sarah

I would prefer it if the phantom 410's could stay in this club, the antec 300/900 and 1200 are all in the same club as well as all the coolermaster HafX series, both clubs have cases that vary quite a lot in dimension and spec but seem to run pretty good.

As long as people specify whether it is a phantom 410 or a phantom they are talking about then I don't see how there could be any confusion unless people are too lazy to read the posts properly.

My baby phantom would be lonely without its big brothers looking out for it


----------



## mybadomen

Off to the machine shop all day today guys.I will miss ya all. But i am so excited .I get to play with all the equipment for 2 days.I feel like a kin with a pocket full of change heading to a candy store







. I cant wait to get there. He is going to have to give me a refresher though i haven't used a Bridgeport or lathe in years.But its pretty simple once he spends an hour or so refreshing me.The guy Is also an electronic wiz so my ears are going to be wide open and learn as much as i possibly can from him in the 2 days.
The place i am going has nothing to do with Pc modding he actually builds stuff for Mid evil shows .Old weapons Costumes etc . And works Soldering Chips ina Semiconductor plant i used to work in.So its like a Modders dream this guys shop.

This guy in the past has donated to me just being nice.A sandblasting cabinet ,Complete Soldering station with tons of stuff with the kit.He noticed me working with extremely cheap tools one day and just started showing up with new to me but used equipment to help with modding.But this is the first time ever he invited me to spend time in the shop to do whatever i wanted.He said make yourself at home and go crazy using anything i wanted. So this is going to be better then going to Disneyland to me.

So what i decided to do with the time there is to make as many tools as i can to assist in modding.Will post a bunch of Photos of my time there in a different thread so you guys can see.This whole shop is at the guys house.Omg i would die to own that equipment.

Anyway everyone have a Great day and keep on Modding and "Num1son" your build is looking great. I just checked out the updates.

And i also seen tons of people getting new Water cooling kits. WOOT guys Grats!

Take Care and all have a nice Day! (I will probably bring my laptop just to pop in but wont have much time to chat till tonight)

Oh yeah and please VOTE for MOTM if you haven't yet. http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Oh yeah and please VOTE for MOTM if you haven't yet. http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now


Maybe you should just put it in your sig instead?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn you went off. Why two 655's though one would be more then enough for only 2 blocks.


im planing on having multi-gpu's! And also there are alot of radiators, and three blocks as of now, gpu, cpu and ram.


----------



## atibbo69

Looks sick Num! You should mount an RX360 on the back now









Is that the Razer Black Widow Ultimate in your avatar?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> im planing on having multi-gpu's! And also there are alot of radiators, and three blocks as of now, gpu, cpu and ram.


This is a common misconception about multiple pumps. Putting two or more pumps in series will not increase your flow rate or pressure and as a result your cooling. The only thing having two pumps in the same loop does is give you redundancy, if one fails the other is unlikely to. If you want to improve your flow rate/pressure b/c of restriction then you need to have two separate loops. Typically one for gpu's and one for cpu. Other than that for a single loop you just have to buy a better stronger pump.

Having said all that look at my loop. I have two of the more restrictive rads, another rad, 2 gpu blocks, and a cpu block. All this and still plenty of head from my single 655.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Looks sick Num! You should mount an RX360 on the back now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Razer Black Widow Ultimate in your avatar?


Yeah that would be about the only thing to add, but I'm not a fan of the look of externally mounted rads. I like the packaged factory look.

Yes it is, typing on it now. It's awesome and I'm having no problems with it.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Yes it is, typing on it now. It's awesome and I'm having no problems with it.


I got mine for Christmas! I love it but it is extremely loud lol. I'm getting used to it though.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> This is a common misconception about multiple pumps. Putting two or more pumps in series will not increase your flow rate or pressure and as a result your cooling. The only thing having two pumps in the same loop does is give you redundancy, if one fails the other is unlikely to. If you want to improve your flow rate/pressure b/c of restriction then you need to have two separate loops. Typically one for gpu's and one for cpu. Other than that for a single loop you just have to buy a better stronger pump.
> Having said all that look at my loop. I have two of the more restrictive rads, another rad, 2 gpu blocks, and a cpu block. All this and still plenty of head from my single 655.
> Yeah that would be about the only thing to add, but I'm not a fan of the look of externally mounted rads. I like the packaged factory look.
> Yes it is, typing on it now. It's awesome and I'm having no problems with it.


I guess your right, 2 pumps is still a nice fail safe in case of anything.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn you went off. Why two 655's though one would be more then enough for only 2 blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> im planing on having multi-gpu's! And also there are alot of radiators, and three blocks as of now, gpu, cpu and ram.
Click to expand...

From what I have read rads don't really restrict flow. Its the blocks that do.


----------



## faMine

Don't different FPI rads cause some restrictions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## leelin

Can I change the power & fan controller LED's? I have the black Phantom with red LED fans & the bright blue LED's are putting me off, want to replace them with red ones. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leelin*
> 
> Can I change the power & fan controller LED's? I have the black Phantom with red LED fans & the bright blue LED's are putting me off, want to replace them with red ones. Can anyone help? Thanks.


You can if you are handy with a soldering gun and if youre really careful. Ive heard from multiple users that it is a pain in the butt because the board is brittle and the solder is strong, but it can be done.


----------



## kdon

Hey guys, just ordered a black phantom! I'm so pumped about being able to fit my 360 and 240 rads in this case with some fun modding. I had a question though! Does anyone have the dimensions I could use to fab a 360 rad mount for the top of the phantom like in this build thanks!

Super excited to get my black phantom and start modding on Tuesday


----------



## Rowey

Hey fella's, done some sleeving today for my first time ever. Go check out my build log, links in my sig. More pics over there.



Leak testing (before pump broke):


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Maybe you should just put it in your sig instead?


I 2nd that motion. It would make it way easier to find/see for people.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> From what I have read rads don't really restrict flow. Its the blocks that do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Don't different FPI rads cause some restrictions?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Typically it's blocks and angles that cause restriction. Also though certain rads are restrictive in their internal design. In theory any rad with a high FPI count is going to be more restrictive. As I said, MCR-QP-K rads are known to be more restrictive.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Typically it's blocks and angles that cause restriction. Also though certain rads are restrictive in their internal design. In theory any rad with a high FPI count is going to be more restrictive. As I said, MCR-QP-K rads are known to be more restrictive.


Why would FPI increase restriction? Water isn't flowing through the fins, just through the flat pipes that run parallel to the fins.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Why would FPI increase restriction? Water isn't flowing through the fins, just through the flat pipes that run parallel to the fins.


Radiators with greater FPI are typically thinner. The thinner the rad the shorter the tubes that the water flows through. The shorter the tubes are the smaller they are and of course being smaller means less water can pass through at one time. So more restriction.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Radiators with greater FPI are typically thinner. The thinner the rad the shorter the tubes that the water flows through. The shorter the tubes are the smaller they are and of course being smaller means less water can pass through at one time. So more restriction.


Ahh this makes sense! +rep for the expanation









Also, if anyone knows about the dimensions/360 upper rad mount that I posted above, let me know


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered a black phantom! I'm so pumped about being able to fit my 360 and 240 rads in this case with some fun modding. I had a question though! Does anyone have the dimensions I could use to fab a 360 rad mount for the top of the phantom like in this build thanks!
> Super excited to get my black phantom and start modding on Tuesday


Sorry looked over that post. If you really want to make one yourself then I don't really know exactly. It basically uses the mounting holes for the 200mm fans and a standard cut out for a 360 rad with screw holes. However, if you pm Kaged he is the one whole makes them. My guess is that his would be nicer than what you could make for the same amount?


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Sorry looked over that post. If you really want to make one yourself then I don't really know exactly. It basically uses the mounting holes for the 200mm fans and a standard cut out for a 360 rad with screw holes. However, if you pm Kaged he is the one whole makes them. My guess is that his would be nicer than what you could make for the same amount?


Yeah I imagine so as well haha. I sent him a message so I guess I'll just wait for his reply! Thanks!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Yeah I imagine so as well haha. I sent him a message so I guess I'll just wait for his reply! Thanks!


I just got my mount from Kaged and I'm installing it as I'm writing this. It's a nice cut out and he does a great job. He's a super chill guy and makes them cheap. Definitely get one. It's probably cheaper too!

EDIT: Would it be stupid of me to cut off the AC'97 Audio wires? I really hate the colored wires that are showing.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I just got my mount from Kaged and I'm installing it as I'm writing this. It's a nice cut out and he does a great job. He's a super chill guy and makes them cheap. Definitely get one. It's probably cheaper too!
> EDIT: Would it be stupid of me to cut off the AC'97 Audio wires? I really hate the colored wires that are showing.


I always just use electrical tape to hide them. If you stretch it well, electrical tape doesn't look half bad! I highly doubt cuttin them off would make a difference, however.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> I always just use electrical tape to hide them. If you stretch it well, electrical tape doesn't look half bad! I highly doubt cuttin them off would make a difference, however.


I would hate to leave any bare wires that could cause any sort of static in the future, if that's a possible at least.


----------



## Rowey

Lesson 1. Dont cut wires that actively carry power

EDIT: look closely on the hd audio connector and you can pop put the wires that go from the hd audio header to the ac'97 header


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Hey fella's, done some sleeving today for my first time ever. Go check out my build log, links in my sig. More pics over there.
> 
> Leak testing (before pump broke):


What pump broke? Not a 655 right?


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I just got my mount from Kaged and I'm installing it as I'm writing this. It's a nice cut out and he does a great job. He's a super chill guy and makes them cheap. Definitely get one. It's probably cheaper too!
> EDIT: Would it be stupid of me to cut off the AC'97 Audio wires? I really hate the colored wires that are showing.


I told ya those mounts were dope!

As for that, if you write down where each whire goes, you can stick a pin into the connector, and it will comnpress the flap that holds those pins in place and pull them out. Carefully snip the wire at the base of the pin that you want to remove. When you put it back in, the flap will go back into place, and you will have no exposed wire


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> What pump broke? Not a 655 right?


Nope, what makes you think it was a 655?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Nope, what makes you think it was a 655?


just curious, which pump is it?


----------



## Rowey

Thats a pretty random assumption Recon. But anyway, its a 750l/ph rev2 pump in the XSPC dual bay res, nothing flashy.
What cooling do you use?


----------



## ReconRunner

i heard those xspc pumps stink, are you getting another one? Or are you buying a different pump? Id buy a different one, so you don't run into the same problem.

Currently im running a Corsair H70, but have ordered last night, alot of WC parts, feel free to check the log. (in my sig.)


----------



## Rowey

Dont want to buy another one, its only a short single cpu loop, its a res combo too which reduces clutter, it will be fine. A lot of people use them.

Ill check your log out in a few mins.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Dont want to buy another one, its only a short single cpu loop, its a res combo too which reduces clutter, it will be fine. A lot of people use them.
> Ill check your log out in a few mins.


hope everything works out for you.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I just got my mount from Kaged and I'm installing it as I'm writing this. It's a nice cut out and he does a great job. He's a super chill guy and makes them cheap. Definitely get one. It's probably cheaper too!
> EDIT: Would it be stupid of me to cut off the AC'97 Audio wires? I really hate the colored wires that are showing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Lesson 1. Dont cut wires that actively carry power
> EDIT: look closely on the hd audio connector and you can pop put the wires that go from the hd audio header to the ac'97 header


I totally agree with you Rowey. However I was thinking the same thing to myself about a year ago when I was doing an install. So I cut it off. I cut it really short so that there is no way the wires can touch and I haven't had any problems with anything.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Thats a pretty random assumption Recon. But anyway, its a 750l/ph rev2 pump in the XSPC dual bay res, nothing flashy.
> What cooling do you use?


I'm pretty sure it is because he just bought two. So he was hoping it wasn't a 655.


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys.I am back from spending my first WHOLE day in my new friends machine shop. (That is at his house). I had an absolute ball.More fun then i have had in ages. We are going to try and Machine some water blocks and reservoirs from scratch and test different temps.He knows nothing about Computers but is an electronic wiz and a Machinist master.So awesome he said i can come over and hang out any weekends and play with all the machines.I am so excited.Lol i forgot all about computers while i was in there.I must have played with every tool he owns.Lol .He dont have a CNC ,Laser Cutter or water cutter.But he does have a plasma cutter.

Just wanted to let you all know i had an incredible day.And very educational to boot. We worked on my Sheet Metal Brake only for a couple hours today because i was so in awe with everything.Its was truley overwhelming if your into big Machine shop tools that can create anything.

Hope you guys all had a good day also. I miss anything cool?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I totally agree with you Rowey. However I was thinking the same thing to myself about a year ago when I was doing an install. So I cut it off. I cut it really short so that there is no way the wires can touch and I haven't had any problems with anything.


I cut them really short and then you can use either a glue gun or Liquid Electric tape to make sure nothing shorts.


----------



## ReconRunner

Double post!


----------



## mybadomen

I know sorry 2 years here and i still cant put messages together.

I was basically just agreeing with what num1son said. I totally agree with what he said about the wires and wanted to add it. But yeah i need to learn how to use spoilers and Multi quote if i even spelled that right.


----------



## Reaper2794

I went to FrozenCPU today







I'm ~ 7 miles away from there, enjoy the pictures









PS: Read the descriptions









http://goo.gl/ngios


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I went to FrozenCPU today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ~ 7 miles away from there, enjoy the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Read the descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


lol, love the CNPS9500A. Ive still got mine, not only is it *DUAL CORE COMPATIBLE!!!*, but it also kept my core 2 quad q8400 at 1.38v haha.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I went to FrozenCPU today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ~ 7 miles away from there, enjoy the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Read the descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


-_- im 300 miles away...


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> -_- im 300 miles away...


That ain't too bad, come on over, we can chill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> lol, love the CNPS9500A. Ive still got mine, not only is it *DUAL CORE COMPATIBLE!!!*, but it also kept my core 2 quad q8400 at 1.38v haha.


It's LEGIT! *****!


----------



## Shiromar

Well, I guess that the way I had my fans set up before was optimal. I moved one 200mm exhaust from the top to intake on the side, moved my P/P rad to exhaust where the 200mm was, and moved a 120 intake on the side to exhaust on the back, . My GPU temp dropped from 62c to 59c but my CPU went from 55c max to as high as 65c. I'm assuming this is due to sucking out hot air instead of blowing in cool air, but even then, should the temp increase by 10c? I was thinking about reversing the rad for P/P as intake, but I was worried that with only 1 200mm top and 120mm back as exhaust it wouldn't be enough. Am I wrong or should I give it a shot? I want to change it back, but if the results are not going to be as good as they were before I started messing with it, I'd rather not hassle with changing it twice.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> That ain't too bad, come on over, we can chill
> It's LEGIT! *****!


What is there to do over there? Do you work there?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I went to FrozenCPU today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ~ 7 miles away from there, enjoy the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Read the descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Hey thanks for those! I order from there all the time and it's cool to see what it looks like. I wish I could just drive 7 miles when I needed something for a build.








It was cool to see all the cases next to each other.
That $350 dollar case is the new Cosmos right?


----------



## Rowey

Yeah, the fugly Cosmos rip-off case









I really fancy getting my CNPS9500a out now and stick it in a build but i lost the mounting kit for it *tears*


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> What is there to do? Over there, do you work there?


Nope haha I only live nearby







I dunno we can just do random ass **** haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Hey thanks for those! I order from there all the time and it's cool to see what it looks like. I wish I could just drive 7 miles when I needed something for a build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cool to see all the cases next to each other.
> That $350 dollar case is the new Cosmos right?


Yes indeed it is, I believe it's in the description o.o? and no problem broski, I saw all these boxes of stuff behind the counters, they had dubstep and rock/metal playing in the background, my taste in music xD Pretty sweet haha, bought myself a Cocaine and my friend some Bawls, the employees were pretty chill, I dunno if the CEO was there, I hear he's a douche
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Yeah, the fugly Cosmos rip-off case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really fancy getting my CNPS9500a out now and stick it in a build but i lost the mounting kit for it *tears*


Hahaha XD


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Nope haha I only live nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno we can just do random ass **** haha
> Yes indeed it is, I believe it's in the description o.o? and no problem broski, I saw all these boxes of stuff behind the counters, they had dubstep and rock/metal playing in the background, my taste in music xD Pretty sweet haha, bought myself a Cocaine and my friend some Bawls, the employees were pretty chill, I dunno if the CEO was there, I hear he's a douche
> Hahaha XD


LOL like what?!? Anyways, you live in Rochester? Cuz i live in the city...


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Nope haha I only live nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno we can just do random ass **** haha
> Yes indeed it is, I believe it's in the description o.o? and no problem broski, I saw all these boxes of stuff behind the counters, they had dubstep and rock/metal playing in the background, my taste in music xD Pretty sweet haha, bought myself a Cocaine and my friend some Bawls, the employees were pretty chill, I dunno if the CEO was there, I hear he's a douche
> Hahaha XD


Hmm I think it just said 350 dollar case. I may have missed it though. That sounds sweet! It's in New Jersey right?


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> LOL like what?!? Anyways, you live in Rochester? Cuz i live in the city...


Dirty things, very very dirty things.... o.o

and yeah Rochester, it sucks ass here lol, and you mean NYC? I went there a few months ago, twas alright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Hmm I think it just said 350 dollar case. I may have missed it though. That sounds sweet! It's in New Jersey right?


No, it's East Rochester, New York

I live in Rochester, East Rochester is another town, real close obviously


----------



## desmin88

Any idea how many watts each connection on the integrated fan controller puts out?
I have fans that draw 3 watts at max, and want to know if its safe to hook 3 fans to one connection.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I went to FrozenCPU today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ~ 7 miles away from there, enjoy the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Read the descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Wow only 7 miles!! We don't have crap around where we live besides MicroCenter that doesn't really carry high end stuff besides the CPU'S but Gpu's only only carry up to like the 560 i believe,I Would die to live that close.

Did you meet Mark there? or Geof? Mark has done some amazing stuff when i had problems before.Like woke up in the middle of the night to care care of a problem with an order.That's why i swear buy them even if it costs a little more.

So lucky. I think i am like 10,000 miles from there lol.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Dirty things, very very dirty things.... o.o
> and yeah Rochester, it sucks ass here lol, and you mean NYC? I went there a few months ago, twas alright
> No, it's East Rochester, New York
> I live in Rochester, East Rochester is another town, real close obviously


"Twas allright"?!?! Haha then what do you call upstate? LOL FrozenCpu's price's though are insane. I did give them seven hundred dollar yesterday however..., mind cheaking up on my order tommorow?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow only 7 miles!! We don't have crap around where we live besides MicroCenter that doesn't really carry high end stuff besides the CPU'S but Gpu's only only carry up to like the 560 i believe,I Would die to live that close.
> Did you meet Mark there? or Geof? Mark has done some amazing stuff when i had problems before.Like woke up in the middle of the night to care care of a problem with an order.That's why i swear buy them even if it costs a little more.
> So lucky. I think i am like 10,000 miles from there lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmin88*
> 
> Any idea how many watts each connection on the integrated fan controller puts out?
> I have fans that draw 3 watts at max, and want to know if its safe to hook 3 fans to one connection.


20 Watts Per Channel the stock Phantom controller has

OMG I did it a Multi Quote !

Heres Actually what is says:

"The fan controller uses a single four-pin Molex connector to the power supply. The connection to the each of the five channels are three-pin connections.Each channel has a max of 20 watts per channel. Each fan is selected and then a slider next to it gives you control over their speed. Also as you can see, each slider has a corresponding image which indicates the fan's location in the case that you are controlling."


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Hmm I think it just said 350 dollar case. I may have missed it though. That sounds sweet! It's in New Jersey right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmin88*
> 
> Any idea how many watts each connection on the integrated fan controller puts out?
> I have fans that draw 3 watts at max, and want to know if its safe to hook 3 fans to one connection.


I'd do only 2 max, the case has each cable labeled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow only 7 miles!! We don't have crap around where we live besides MicroCenter that doesn't really carry high end stuff besides the CPU'S but Gpu's only only carry up to like the 560 i believe,I Would die to live that close.
> Did you meet Mark there? or Geof? Mark has done some amazing stuff when i had problems before.Like woke up in the middle of the night to care care of a problem with an order.That's why i swear buy them even if it costs a little more.
> So lucky. I think i am like 10,000 miles from there lol.


Yeah haha







I didn't even know till a few mts ago xD

and I'm not sure really, I saw a dude with a full facial beard, some guy on the computer chillin, some people near the cable sleeving station, and a girl in the back o.o I didn't see her though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> "Twas allright"?!?! Haha then what do you call upstate? LOL FrozenCpu's price's though are insane. I did give them seven hundred dollar yesterday however..., mind cheaking up on my order tommorow?


Hahaha, I didn't get to see much that's why, I'm 18 and I was stuck with parents /=

and wow $700, what'd you get o.o I spent ~ $103

Upstate sucks balls, I moved here last year, used to live in Minnesota for 9 years, 7.5 years in Istanbul, Turkey, where I was born









and haha I'd love to check up on it but my friend gave me a ride, unfortunately I don't have a car since I'm moving soon, gonna get one once I move

I'll probably go there again in a few weeks


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> OMG I did it a Multi Quote !


*Que Applause*









lol


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I'd do only 2 max, the case has each cable labeled
> Yeah haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know till a few mts ago xD
> and I'm not sure really, I saw a dude with a full facial beard, some guy on the computer chillin, some people near the cable sleeving station, and a girl in the back o.o I didn't see her though
> Hahaha, I didn't get to see much that's why, I'm 18 and I was stuck with parents /=
> and wow $700, what'd you get o.o I spent ~ $103
> Upstate sucks balls, I moved here last year, used to live in Minnesota for 9 years, 7.5 years in Istanbul, Turkey, where I was born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and haha I'd love to check up on it but my friend gave me a ride, unfortunately I don't have a car since I'm moving soon, gonna get one once I move
> I'll probably go there again in a few weeks


Oh no lol, i spent $1100 FrozenCpu was just one of the store's i used, the parts are in my build log if your interested!


----------



## desmin88

Sweet. 20 watts per channel. I assume that means 20 watts per 3pin connection? Sorta new to this stuff.

The XSPC rasa kit fans come draw .18a at 12 volts, so 12V * .18A = 2.16 Watts max draw. So 3 fans should be fine, right?


----------



## num1son

That's actually really legit for a fan controller. I wouldn't hesitate to run 3 fans off one. I would guess you could probably do more even.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That's actually really legit for a fan controller. I wouldn't hesitate to run 3 fans off one. I would guess you could probably do more even.


If theyre 2.16w fans, you can toss like 9 of them on there, since its under the rated wattage







as long as the math adds up, you're fine!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I went to FrozenCPU today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ~ 7 miles away from there, enjoy the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Read the descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow only 7 miles!! We don't have crap around where we live besides MicroCenter that doesn't really carry high end stuff besides the CPU'S but Gpu's only only carry up to like the 560 i believe,I Would die to live that close.
> 
> Did you meet Mark there? or Geof? Mark has done some amazing stuff when i had problems before.Like woke up in the middle of the night to care care of a problem with an order.That's why i swear buy them even if it costs a little more.
> 
> So lucky. I think i am like 10,000 miles from there lol.
Click to expand...

Micro center by me has plenty of 580's and other high end gpu's. Its just there watercooling section that totally blows.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Micro center by me has plenty of 580's and other high end gpu's. Its just there watercooling section that totally blows.


Yeah, no MC near me, I used to live in Minnesota like I said, apparently I wasn't too far away from MN PC Tech xD

Now I gotta visit there, and Newegg, and TigerDirect, and NCIX xD

anywho, does anyone know how I can remove sticky foam without scratching the case? I scratched up my case a bit a week ago, it was already scratched a bit due to the stupid panel being a pain in the ass to take off due to the way it's made, nothing super noticeable

Preferably something any home would have? or something cheap. I had the sleeved LED kit from NZXT and the foam just sticks and doesn't come off unless you use pure force or some type of chemical so yeah, gotta remove the residue

Help :s?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yeah, no MC near me, I used to live in Minnesota like I said, apparently I wasn't too far away from MN PC Tech xD
> Now I gotta visit there, and Newegg, and TigerDirect, and NCIX xD
> anywho, does anyone know how I can remove sticky foam without scratching the case? I scratched up my case a bit a week ago, it was already scratched a bit due to the stupid panel being a pain in the ass to take off due to the way it's made, nothing super noticeable
> Preferably something any home would have? or something cheap. I had the sleeved LED kit from NZXT and the foam just sticks and doesn't come off unless you use pure force or some type of chemical so yeah, gotta remove the residue
> Help :s?


use wd40.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Micro center by me has plenty of 580's and other high end gpu's. Its just there watercooling section that totally blows.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no MC near me, I used to live in Minnesota like I said, apparently I wasn't too far away from MN PC Tech xD
> 
> Now I gotta visit there, and Newegg, and TigerDirect, and NCIX xD
> 
> anywho, does anyone know how I can remove sticky foam without scratching the case? I scratched up my case a bit a week ago, it was already scratched a bit due to the stupid panel being a pain in the ass to take off due to the way it's made, nothing super noticeable
> 
> Preferably something any home would have? or something cheap. I had the sleeved LED kit from NZXT and the foam just sticks and doesn't come off unless you use pure force or some type of chemical so yeah, gotta remove the residue
> 
> Help :s?
Click to expand...

Side panel hard to take off? I love how its so easy on this case. No sliding it shut like most case just close it like a door. And the switch instead of using screws every time is awesome!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> anywho, does anyone know how I can remove sticky foam without scratching the case? I scratched up my case a bit a week ago, it was already scratched a bit due to the stupid panel being a pain in the ass to take off due to the way it's made, nothing super noticeable
> Preferably something any home would have? or something cheap. I had the sleeved LED kit from NZXT and the foam just sticks and doesn't come off unless you use pure force or some type of chemical so yeah, gotta remove the residue
> Help :s?


Gasoline or lighter fluid does a good job at removing sticky stuff.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> use wd40.


Would this really help take it off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Side panel hard to take off? I love how its so easy on this case. No sliding it shut like most case just close it like a door. And the switch instead of using screws every time is awesome!


and it's not "hard", but it rubs against the metal and causes the finish to wear

the switch is nice, but you still have to screw it cause it rarely every does it itself, you gotta screw it down to keep it in place still (im talking bout the middle screw)

It's not bad, it could just be so much easier, EVERY case should have a universal type of design (it could be say 5 standardizes types) where you can just take off the side panel with ONE motion, where it would case no wear, no screwing/untightening, nothing like that at all

Just click pop, push pop, etc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Gasoline or lighter fluid does a good job at removing sticky stuff.


Hmm that's not a bad idea either


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Would this really help take it off?
> and it's not "hard", but it rubs against the metal and causes the finish to wear
> the switch is nice, but you still have to screw it cause it rarely every does it itself, you gotta screw it down to keep it in place still (im talking bout the middle screw)
> It's not bad, it could just be so much easier, EVERY case should have a universal type of design (it could be say 5 standardizes types) where you can just take off the side panel with ONE motion, where it would case no wear, no screwing/untightening, nothing like that at all
> Just click pop, push pop, etc
> Hmm that's not a bad idea either


yep wd40 is the stuff your looking for!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> yep wd40 is the stuff your looking for!


I will try that soon :3!


----------



## toohotz

WD-40 awesome stuff ruined my iPhone 4 when I tried taking it apart. 8) Trust me though, the stuff works real well.

As much as I like my local Micro Center which is about a 20 min drive from me in Long Island I wouldn't buy my gpu from there mainly because you'll pay tax in store on it whereas getting from new egg it's tax free of course.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohotz*
> 
> WD-40 awesome stuff ruined my iPhone 4 when I tried taking it apart. 8) Trust me though, the stuff works real well.
> As much as I like my local Micro Center which is about a 20 min drive from me in Long Island I wouldn't buy my gpu from there mainly because you'll pay tax in store on it whereas getting from new egg it's tax free of course.


New York taxes blow hardcore /=


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> New York taxes blow hardcore /=


worddd to that -_-


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> use wd40.
> 
> 
> 
> Would this really help take it off?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Side panel hard to take off? I love how its so easy on this case. No sliding it shut like most case just close it like a door. And the switch instead of using screws every time is awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's not "hard", but it rubs against the metal and causes the finish to wear
> 
> the switch is nice, but you still have to screw it cause it rarely every does it itself, you gotta screw it down to keep it in place still (im talking bout the middle screw)
> 
> It's not bad, it could just be so much easier, EVERY case should have a universal type of design (it could be say 5 standardizes types) where you can just take off the side panel with ONE motion, where it would case no wear, no screwing/untightening, nothing like that at all
> 
> Just click pop, push pop, etc
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Gasoline or lighter fluid does a good job at removing sticky stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm that's not a bad idea either
Click to expand...

I hear people say this but I don't have any wear on mine. Where at on the right side of the front panel where it inserts?

And my switch works excellent. No need to screw it just push it down and the door swings wide open. Push it down again to close and its in nice and tight. I have heard people say their switch broke maybe yours isn't working properly.


----------



## LPRaver89

I dont have any problems with my door either. The one that does stick is my right side panel but that's because its holding back a bunch of cables that dont lay perfectly flat.


----------



## Reaper2794

I think I may have bent the metal slightly so that's why, it comes off easily still, it's just kinda rubs a bit, with the circular bar on the front end where you stick it in

I can take it off easily and all, but yeah

Either way, there ARE much better designs out there that NZXT should incorporate, even the drive bay locks don't work well, they hold it in, but they don't really "lock"


----------



## mybadomen

Wow guys Please check this dudes Build out.I cant even express my feelings towards this besides i am totally overwhelmed with emotion.I would have never thought in a million years.

Here is his build Log and hopefully he will be joining the club with us. and i cant wait to see it done.

Here it is please check it out.This dude deserves it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1207014/build-log-56k-warning-transformer-bumblebee-phantom-mars-ii-2600k-big-bang-v10-1300w-cooler-master-ssds-4tb-hdds-16gb-ram-in-progress


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow guys Please check this dudes Build out.I cant even express my feelings towards this besides i am totally overwhelmed with emotion.I would have never thought in a million years.
> Here is his build Log and hopefully he will be joining the club with us. and i cant wait to see it done.
> Here it is please check it out.This dude deserves it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1207014/build-log-56k-warning-transformer-bumblebee-phantom-mars-ii-2600k-big-bang-v10-1300w-cooler-master-ssds-4tb-hdds-16gb-ram-in-progress


Well I got all excited and all hes done so far is prime it, lol. Im sure it will end up cool though.


----------



## mybadomen

I was talking about what he wrote. did you read the beginning of the build log?


----------



## Axis24

Ok,Tried to join twice now but does not appear I belong yet?Nevermind I think I'm in now


----------



## ReconRunner

Contact espo.

Edit:Nvr Mind, welcome to the club.


----------



## faMine

Build log up tomorrow!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis24

Thanks ReconRunner


----------



## FlashGordon




----------



## overpower

i think it would be more nice if the water was also red like cpu


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis24*
> 
> Thanks ReconRunner


No prob!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> i think it would be more nice if the water was also red like cpu


I agree//


----------



## kyismaster

coulda swore i posted this here

Anyways:


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> coulda swore i posted this here
> Anyways:


looks gooood. Id swap those fans, for some blue ones







.


----------



## Axis24




----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*


Reminds me of my own









EDIT: Does the reference GTX580 only take 2x 6pin pci-e?


----------



## 12Cores

Anyone thinking about picking up the NZXT switch 810?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Reminds me of my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Does the reference GTX580 only take 2x 6pin pci-e?


No, it takes an 8 pin and a 6 pin.


----------



## Rowey

Oh, thought that was lying. My 460 takes two 6 pins. Thanks Nummy


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow guys Please check this dudes Build out.I cant even express my feelings towards this besides i am totally overwhelmed with emotion.I would have never thought in a million years.


?? Overwhelmed with emotion? Its just a build log with a similar rig to yours


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Oh, thought that was lying. My 460 takes two 6 pins. Thanks Nummy


NP

Anyone with Xfire or SLI needs to paint their bridge now! I didn't do it all this time and finally did and it's just awesome! So easy too. Just grab some painters tape, your choice of spray paint and you're good.




































It just brings it all together.


----------



## lightsout

num you sure love that sperkly paint! I agree on the bridges. Why do they make them so ugly. At least black would be fine.


----------



## r3d33m3r

ehm, looking at the fan control, shouldn't the three from right lighten up? for my case (no additional fans installed) only the 2 fro mright and the second from left lit up








plus, i have no lights at all, only the fan confrrol LED and the System LED are working, no lightsi nthe case.

EDIT: lol i fixed the lights by enabling that one button on the case.. that one was hidden well -_--
oh and btw, the second symbol frrom right, is that supposed to be the top fan?! i know only one of the top fans is installed, so the other O shape one is for the not yet installed fan?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> num you sure love that sperkly paint! I agree on the bridges. Why do they make them so ugly. At least black would be fine.


It's the same color change paint that I've been using all along.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> ehm, looking at the fan control, shouldn't the three from right lighten up? for my case (no additional fans installed) only the 2 fro mright and the second from left lit up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus, i have no lights at all, only the fan confrrol LED and the System LED are working, no lightsi nthe case.


If you didn't install any other fans, than the ones that came with it, no. They only light up when there is a fan installed on that channel. So you should the the two rear most , and the 2nd from the front lighting up(Rear120mm, top 200mm, 2 side 120mm fans) If the LED's in the top 200mm are not lighting up, there is a button on the top left of the case that turns them on and off.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222424


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> If you didn't install any other fans, than the ones that came with it, no. They only light up when there is a fan installed on that channel. So you should the the two rear most , and the 2nd from the front lighting up(Rear120mm, top 200mm, 2 side 120mm fans) If the LED's in the top 200mm are not lighting up, there is a button on the top left of the case that turns them on and off.


what do you mean? there are 3 which shouldl ight up on the fan control (and they do) but i don't know if the CORRECT ones are lighting up!
i really don't want to plug a wrong fan to a wrong connector -.-


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222424


Hey long time no see! Is that good for that chip?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> what do you mean? there are 3 which shouldl ight up on the fan control (and they do) but i don't know if the CORRECT ones are lighting up!
> i really don't want to plug a wrong fan to a wrong connector -.-


Look at the connectors themselves. They have little symbols which show which fan position it should be.


----------



## mybadomen

Home and Totally Exhausted . Finished my Sheet Metal Brake/Polycarbonate bender today.Also bends aluminum and acrylic. Got all the Machine work done.Although i was rusty using a Bridgeport and Lathe it still came out perfect for what i need it for. I can show i photo of in it rough shape but grinding the welds and painting still needs to be done.Also will be adding handles so i don't have to use a wrench to adjust the height.

Very long couple days and i will be posting more photos somewhere later when it is finished.Also made some new Paracording Tools and another smaller Brake that bends complete small square shapes at a very tight radius.But the metal needs to be pretty thing.This new Brake can handle Thick Metal and Aluminum Plus all the plastics.

Also Please Vote for Venom if you haven't already : http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now

Remember this in in rough state.Just to tired tonight to clean it up and finish it:





And here's a Practice Piece of Polycarbonate that we bent with no heat.It was roughly 38 degrees Fahrenheit when we bent it. No bubbles or nothing .perfect clean bends.


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Hey long time no see! Is that good for that chip?
> Look at the connectors themselves. They have little symbols which show which fan position it should be.


i know but that's not posible, as the labels are wrong.... the two O one is nowhere to be found on the cable


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> i know but that's not posible, as the labels are wrong.... the two O one is nowhere to be found on the cable


Oh I see. Are they labeled on the top?


----------



## Rowey

Buying a 580 and the end of the week with a EK-FC580 and backplate. My build cant get better.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Hey long time no see! Is that good for that chip?


thats about normal for the chip. i have yet to oc it... just picked it up...

i've been busy lately.. glad to still see this place taking off.


----------



## Axis24

Wow If thats the kind of equipment you have around at your disposal it kind of seems futile to try and get any achievments or recognition in the Modding field.Very Very nice.


----------



## Reaper2794

Good stuff Mybado


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> num you sure love that sperkly paint! I agree on the bridges. Why do they make them so ugly. At least black would be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same color change paint that I've been using all along.
Click to expand...

Yah I know thats why I said it. Did you put something on the side of the psu also? Or did you paint the psu itself?


----------



## Reaper2794

How do you sleeve cables in PSUs? Do you take apart the PSU and disconnect the cables, sleeve, and reconnect em?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> How do you sleeve cables in PSUs? Do you take apart the PSU and disconnect the cables, sleeve, and reconnect em?


Yes its a huge undertaking. Quite a bit of work. Thats why its so expensive to have a service do it because there is no quick way to go about it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes its a huge undertaking. Quite a bit of work. Thats why its so expensive to have a service do it because there is no quick way to go about it.


there is a quicker way, but it cost more money...


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Buying a 580 and the end of the week with a EK-FC580 and backplate. My build cant get better.


Not hating on the 580 or anything, but what made you go with that over a 7970?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I know thats why I said it. Did you put something on the side of the psu also? Or did you paint the psu itself?


lol ok. I made acrylic pieces and painted them for the psu. This way it's still under warranty, but not yellow anymore.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> there is a quicker way, but it cost more money...


I'm most likely gonna sleeve all my own cables for my next build, with each build I try to progress further and further, so yeah


----------



## intelman

Thought I would put up some finished pictures. Finally got it sleeved and got the UV lights going and touched up the paint on the rad box


----------



## Reaper2794

Naaayyceeee


----------



## FlashGordon

yea! I will try RED WATER !


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Thought I would put up some finished pictures. Finally got it sleeved and got the UV lights going and touched up the paint on the rad box


Damn you've got some trust in that piece of glass! I could not put my rig on something like that, in fear that it would break! I'm guessing it supports the weight, which is why you have it on there. Also is that permanent or temporary?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

can someone help on where should i connect the top audio jacks? on my motherboard note i have a sabertooth x58 or the sound card ?


----------



## Axis24

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Not hating on the 580 or anything, but what made you go with that over a 7970?


Getting it reasonably cheap, plus i take Nvidia over AMD anyday.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*
> 
> can someone help on where should i connect the top audio jacks? on my motherboard note i have a sabertooth x58 or the sound card ?


sound card


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Damn you've got some trust in that piece of glass! I could not put my rig on something like that, in fear that it would break! I'm guessing it supports the weight, which is why you have it on there. Also is that permanent or temporary?


I get that a lot about the glass desk haha. It's plenty sturdy and it's been sitting there fine for nearly a year


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

thanks it will try it when i have some time


----------



## blong48

hey mybadomen! NZXT Posted your mod on their facebook page!


----------



## Reaper2794

Yeah I commented on it and told em to vote for ya







!


----------



## mybadomen

I am Honored by it but i told them to take it down till after the 4th .It might be against contest rules .but i am not sure. But yeah i seen that .It was awesome.

also Sick Phantom Intelman . I Love it !


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> there is a quicker way, but it cost more money...


Any suggestions for services that will sleeve the cables for you.. I'm extremely busy with work and really don't have the time to sit down and teach myself never done it before but would like to. I have one cable that is too short and absolutely no way but go straight over the motherboard. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Or can I buy extensions for the psu cables so I can get it behind and over the motherboard for a short term fix until I do have the time to teach myself


----------



## faMine

I got my build log completed after making love with a Dremel. Nothing special, and nothing you probably haven't seen before

http://www.overclock.net/t/1207944/buildlog-famines-white-widow-phantom-build#post_16330997


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis24*
> 
> Wow If thats the kind of equipment you have around at your disposal it kind of seems futile to try and get any achievments or recognition in the Modding field.Very Very nice.


This was the first weekend i got to ever see the shop and use it.The guy seen my Build and the stuff i was working on and had me over for the whole weekend.It was amazing.I wish i had that equipment or at least use of it before.He basically is letting me use it to make some tools for modding because i dont really have much besides a little 6' x 8' shed with like dremels and jigsaws.I do have a couple hundred dollars into my painting equipment though.but yeah it was like being a little kid going into a candy store.I had a blast.Last time i think i got to use a Bridgeport was like 10 years ago.It took a whole day just refreshing me on how to run the Bridgeport and other tools.He wanted to make sure i was safe before letting me use anything.I am not sure in the future how often i can go there but we did figure out we are related somehow so that's a bonus.I think he will let me make tools and stuff but not sure if he will actually let me build something there.He works for a big company so he is very busy.Can you imagine that's just his basement that he uses for fun.I would die for a shop like that.

Thanks Mate and yeah it was one of the best weekends of my life.The guy is a genius also he builds all kids of cool stuff.He also is amazing with building circuit boards.Thats what he does for a living at his job.

Lol here's my Work shop.And its freezing cold out there right now.(Usually i use the kitchen floor and get yelled at all night from the wife for making a mess. He He )


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> there is a quicker way, but it cost more money...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for services that will sleeve the cables for you.. I'm extremely busy with work and really don't have the time to sit down and teach myself never done it before but would like too I have one. Able that is too short and absolutely no way but go straight over the motherboard. Any suggestions would. E appreciated
Click to expand...

Get ready to spend some dough!!!! Heres on option.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10329/custom-08/Custom_Single_Braid_Sleeved_PSU_-_The_Works.html?tl=g50c439s1120

Also ftw pc on this site used to do it but they have been MIA recently with a bunch of people stuck with orders out to dry.


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Get ready to spend some dough!!!! Heres on option.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10329/custom-08/Custom_Single_Braid_Sleeved_PSU_-_The_Works.html?tl=g50c439s1120
> Also ftw pc on this site used to do it but they have been MIA recently with a bunch of people stuck with orders out to dry.


Holy crap!!!! Sorry for that bad spelling my iPhone like to mess with me. I went back and edited my post $400+ is a little crazy I think I will find a do it yourself guide and get an older psu before I do it to my good one. Any way is there any plug extension for cables? Not sure which one it is but it plugs into the top left hand. Corner of the motherboard I would like to wrap it behind and go over top so I dont hae that ugly cable sticking out. Thanks for the suggestion tho I had absolutely no idea it was that high lol


----------



## mybadomen

You can buy sleeved extensions.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

nzxt has some that are nice...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Get ready to spend some dough!!!! Heres on option.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10329/custom-08/Custom_Single_Braid_Sleeved_PSU_-_The_Works.html?tl=g50c439s1120
> Also ftw pc on this site used to do it but they have been MIA recently with a bunch of people stuck with orders out to dry.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!!!! Sorry for that bad spelling my iPhone like to mess with me. I went back and edited my post $400+ is a little crazy I think I will find a do it yourself guide and get an older psu before I do it to my good one. Any way is there any plug extension for cables? Not sure which one it is but it plugs into the top left hand. Corner of the motherboard I would like to wrap it behind and go over top so I dont hae that ugly cable sticking out. Thanks for the suggestion tho I had absolutely no idea it was that high lol
Click to expand...

Not sure if this link is going to work but yes there is sleeved extensions. NZXT has some very nice ones. They come in red, white, and black. I think frozencpu has a lot more colors.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_scat_172463_ln?rh=n%3A172463%2Ck%3Anzxt&keywords=nzxt&ie=UTF8&qid=1327975563&scn=172463&h=174ca4879d1c8f9d9152396441bbcd9547053d9d


----------



## daKINE792

Does anyone have the screen name of the NZXT rep? I order a gang of gear 2 weeks ago and they never bothered to ship it yet.... Thanks!


----------



## atibbo69




----------



## Axis24

Hey mybadomen, that yellow paint looks familiar(LOL) man I know I would feel the same way if I got to spend a weekend in that shop but for now (yeah for dremel,skil saws and Mig welders).So I was wondering if I could get a little advice for starting a build log,I'm not really sure how to start it and if I am supposed to wait until I have everything or what.Thanks


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*


Is that part of the Raystorm kit or is it just the rad ?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis24*
> 
> Hey mybadomen, that yellow paint looks familiar(LOL) man I know I would feel the same way if I got to spend a weekend in that shop but for now (yeah for dremel,skil saws and Mig welders).So I was wondering if I could get a little advice for starting a build log,I'm not really sure how to start it and if I am supposed to wait until I have everything or what.Thanks


No you don't have to wait.You cant create the build Log and start with what your plans are and then log everything you do.Mine is rather messy because sometimes i would get really into my work and not sleep and just totally blow off taking pictures of small things that i wish i logged now.Just look under Intel build logs or Amd build logs and start a log with your plans.Then show the parts as you get them and log any work you do.I highly recommend logging everything because i regret so much not logging a bunch of stuff.And try to keep your build log in order,Mine is kinda a mess really.

Hope i helped in some way.

Oh yeah had to edit to add this. Also don't forget the site has a rigbuilder.Its always nice to have that with pictures and as much info as you can added.If you noticed i slack a little in that area also that i need to improve on.


----------



## Axis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No you don't have to wait.You cant create the build Log and start with what your plans are and then log everything you do.Mine is rather messy because sometimes i would get really into my work and not sleep and just totally blow off taking pictures of small things that i wish i logged now.Just look under Intel build logs or Amd build logs and start a log with your plans.Then show the parts as you get them and log any work you do.I highly recommend logging everything because i regret so much not logging a bunch of stuff.And try to keep your build log in order,Mine is kinda a mess really.
> Hope i helped in some way.
> Oh yeah had to edit to add this. Also don't forget the site has a rigbuilder.Its always nice to have that with pictures and as much info as you can added.If you noticed i slack a little in that area also that i need to improve on.


Thanks. Yes you did help the only problem is i really don't have much of a plan really, I just get an idea then run with it.Like the one I'm getting ready to do,I saw a case I liked and the rig started forming in my head and it just goes from there!!! (LOL) Plus I don't want to give to much away as I want certain things to be a surprise cause they probably will be to me too.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis24*
> 
> Thanks. Yes you did help the only problem is i really don't have much of a plan really, I just get an idea then run with it.Like the one I'm getting ready to do,I saw a case I liked and the rig started forming in my head and it just goes from there!!! (LOL) Plus I don't want to give to much away as I want certain things to be a surprise cause they probably will be to me too.


Yeah simply just go ahead and make a log and add to it, reserve 4-5 posts, you can use that as a way to nicely divide up your progress and work, modding, painting/finishing, sleeving, cooling (these are just examples)

Then we can all jizz ourselves







xD


----------



## Axis24

What do you mean by reserving posts?I have to be honest in case it doesn't show I really am a Newbee when it comes to all and i do mean all of this stuff I have only been messing with computers for less than 2 yrs before that all i could do was turn one on put a game disc in and hoped it loaded so i could play.I've only had the internet for a year before that I had to ride off of unsecured wireless which was always touch and go.Hell I just learned how to attach a pic to an email 7 months ago.Sad I know.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis24*
> 
> What do you mean by reserving posts?I have to be honest in case it doesn't show I really am a Newbee when it comes to all and i do mean all of this stuff I have only been messing with computers for less than 2 yrs before that all i could do was turn one on put a game disc in and hoped it loaded so i could play.I've only had the internet for a year before that I had to ride off of unsecured wireless which was always touch and go.Hell I just learned how to attach a pic to an email 7 months ago.Sad I know.


No problem bro, I can help you out with all that, along with all the other great members in this community

What I mean by reserve posts is, you make your build log thread, then you reply to it another 3-4 times, that way you can edit those posts, you can write Reserved in them initially, and then as you wanna divide your progress up into sections, you just edit your posts, that way they're all together


----------



## Axis24

I see I had a feeling thats what you meant.Cool Cool well time to crash got to go do the grind to pay for all of this, thanks for the advice and the conversation talk at you later.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis24*
> 
> I see I had a feeling thats what you meant.Cool Cool well time to crash got to go do the grind to pay for all of this, thanks for the advice and the conversation talk at you later.


Stop by more often


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Stop by more often


Yes please do







!


----------



## test3366

Anyone here have any clue that can we fit the EX360 on the top w/ or w/o modding? =)


----------



## faMine

You can fit the EX360 in the top without any modding, but I suggest whipping out the Dremel and makin' a day out of it if you want it to look super flush. Check out my worklog, it shows the installation of Kaged's awesome 360 rad mount for the Phantom.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1207944/buildlog-famines-white-widow-phantom-build#post_16336044


----------



## test3366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> You can fit the EX360 in the top without any modding, but I suggest whipping out the Dremel and makin' a day out of it if you want it to look super flush. Check out my worklog, it shows the installation of Kaged's awesome 360 rad mount for the Phantom.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1207944/buildlog-famines-white-widow-phantom-build#post_16336044


Thanks!








And what kind of fans mount can we do? 5 of them, I'm thinking about GT?
And do you know any spot for another 120mm in the Phantom? Back (Will it fit w/ the EX360 installed on the top)/Bottom?
Not sure yet, but it might be RX if there're huge performance impact going from RX to EX.


----------



## atibbo69

@faMine

Just the rad








Waiting on 5x yate loons now though...









I'll post pictures when it's installed.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test3366*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what kind of fans mount can we do? 5 of them, I'm thinking about GT?
> And do you know any spot for another 120mm in the Phantom? Back (Will it fit w/ the EX360 installed on the top)/Bottom?
> Not sure yet, but it might be RX if there're huge performance impact going from RX to EX.


I am putting my ex360 in the top using kaged's mount later this week. I would highly recommend it based on my experience with his excellent service and others experiences with ease of installation. You can fit an RX240 in the bottom if you remove both hdd bays and attach the smaller to the bottom of the 5.25" bays as well. An ex360 is less efficient than the RX360 at low speeds due to its high fpi, but is still a good performer, especially for the price. If you push/pull it like I've been doing, you still get very good cooling!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test3366*
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what kind of fans mount can we do? 5 of them, I'm thinking about GT?
> And do you know any spot for another 120mm in the Phantom? Back (Will it fit w/ the EX360 installed on the top)/Bottom?
> Not sure yet, but it might be RX if there're huge performance impact going from RX to EX.


The back has plenty of room for the installation of a 120 with the EX360. There is room for another 120 if you remove the modular hard drive bay, with some modding, you could fit another 120 near the front on the bottom.


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> BLAH! I love this case but at the same time its really annoying me!!!! My h100 will not fit in the case with th corsair vengance ram its too tall. The h100 will fit just fine without it in a push/pull configuration at the top of the case( Ialso had issues getting it to fit with the cases brackets but made it work). I guess I need to find a different type of ram that is low profile... any suggestions?


What motherboard do you have? I have the H100 already and was looking for RAM and was eyeing the Vengeance RAM but won't order it now if it won't fit.

For those with the H100, what RAM and mobo combo do you guys have that fits with the current 200mm NZXT fan?


----------



## Axis24

I have my H100 mounted in the top with push/pull (radiator and push fans in the case and the pull fans in between the top of the case frame and top cover panel fits very nicely.
Asus crosshair 4 extreme with Mushkin redline ridgeback.


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axis24*
> 
> I have my H100 mounted in the top with push/pull (radiator and push fans in the case and the pull fans in between the top of the case frame and top cover panel fits very nicely.
> Asus crosshair 4 extreme with Mushkin redline ridgeback.


Nice. I saw some installs with just the corsair fan and rad in the inside and the other fans on top. I may go this route but the gap left by the large 200mm NZXT fans bug me. I guess I could cut something up from some thin sheet metal and cover it up.

I wonder if Khan's (not sure which member it was) that created that modified rad mount will work with the H100.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> Nice. I saw some installs with just the corsair fan and rad in the inside and the other fans on top. I may go this route but the gap left by the large 200mm NZXT fans bug me. I guess I could cut something up from some thin sheet metal and cover it up.
> I wonder if Khan's (not sure which member it was) that created that modified rad mount will work with the H100.


Kaged is the name you're looking for, and it will definitely work.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Kaged is the name you're looking for, and it will definitely work.


True that.


----------



## Draven

Hey guys I know there are some Canadians in the group here and I know this may be a little off topic but I am trying to spred the word about the event that OCN is trying to have in Toronto this summer, if you're interested check the link below thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1207888/10-000-prizing-interest-in-large-canada-day-lan-and-ocing-event-toronto


----------



## faMine

Wish I could go to this...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? I have the H100 already and was looking for RAM and was eyeing the Vengeance RAM but won't order it now if it won't fit.
> For those with the H100, what RAM and mobo combo do you guys have that fits with the current 200mm NZXT fan?


This blog was very helpful
http://darkgreenguitarist-tech-blog.blogspot.com/2011/10/problems-installing-corsair-h100-in.html

I mannaged fitting my H100 in my case with almost no problems and its working with a push/pull system with my 200mm fans i did have some issues with my ram tho but after reading the blog it suggested that i bend my brackets that came with my case and that will give me enough clearance for my ram which it did. It rests on my ram but its only the fins that touch the plastic pars of the fans it doesn't put any preasure on it because it just barely touches it as you can see from my photo



The brackets will look like this after your done



The easiest way i found to mount it is to attach the brackets to the h100 first and then mount it to the case with the single screw bracket in the back first (you will need to bend it a little to align it up with the hole but not much) it will bend more when you bend the other one with a small flat head screw driver to push the front bracket into place. It fits quite nicely I would however suggest that you mount the heatsink to the motherboard first because screwing it in afterwards will be near impossible to make it tight and also plug your heatsink into your motherboard and the two h100 fans into the heatsink so it can contol them also you might have a power connecter back there too so that will need to be plugged in as well before you mount it( you can see mine off to the left its the gold/black braded cord).

Any way I hope this helps i did some digging to find this because i didnt want to loose my 200mm fans


----------



## mybadomen

I so wish i could go







. I keep hoping someday there is one in the Usa.I will find a way there if i have to hitch hike. Awesome guys hope you all have a blast.Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Rowey

GAH!! all this watercooling is costing me too much







buying another 240 rad now. Btw, is it easy to drill the rivets of the hdd cage? then replace with the mini cage.. Does the mini cage hold 3 drives?


----------



## lightsout

Mini cage holds 2 drives. But its easy to mount your ssd in the back behind the rear panel.


----------



## mybadomen

I flipped mine upside down when i did my white Phantom but i cant remember if it held 2 or 3 drives. I will check it must be in my build log of Requiem Revamp Build.

Lol never mind he answered it.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> GAH!! all this watercooling is costing me too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buying another 240 rad now. Btw, is it easy to drill the rivets of the hdd cage? then replace with the mini cage.. Does the mini cage hold 3 drives?


Rivets are extremely easy to drill out. Drill the center of the rivet and after a while the back end with break off.

The mini cage only holds two drives, that's why in my build log I went with the original cage and modded it to fit the third drive. It's not an easy process: you have to cut the right amount out of the cage for the accommodation of the three hard drives. The area that is cut out will actually remove the original mounting holes from the hard drive cage, so new ones must be made, which means new holes have to be made in the bottom of the case.

Has anyone ever tried to re-use the rear light switch? I sort of want to use it or replace it with one of my own.


----------



## airnews39

My Phantom Pedestal is beginning to take shape...
It will hold 1 x 480 radiator, my current 360 radiator and my pump.



I'll put together a little build log when everything comes together.


----------



## faMine

OH MY GOD! I was thinking about doing something similar to this. I am super super super interested in this man. You should make your build log right now just so I can subscribe to it before I forget.

So far so awesome!


----------



## Rowey

Grr, i hate modding stuff. Its always more chance of me messing it up thats why. I would mount it round the back but i wanted to show it off. Im just thinking up some good loop layouts in my head, seems now im adding a 240 to the loop its changed everything, got to take out he orignaly hdd cage







also, is it ok to use a 90 degree fitting on the pump outlet? or is that just asking for it tot leak or burn out the pump?


----------



## faMine

Honestly it depends upon your pump. I think one 90 degree, or even two won't do you much harm.

Modding is half the fun of this case


----------



## Rowey

Yeah, but i mean a 90 elbow fitting directly on the pump outlet where all of the pressure is created, anybody with knowledge shine some light?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Yeah, but i mean a 90 elbow fitting directly on the pump outlet where all of the pressure is created, anybody with knowledge shine some light?


I ran mine like that with the rasa for a couple months. If you put a 360 rad in the top with the connections above the pump you pretty much have to. never had any issues personally.


----------



## Pikoy

yeah but if you put it the other way around you can fit 3 hdds







that is what is done to my case


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> yeah but if you put it the other way around you can fit 3 hdds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is done to my case


Wow that's a really nice idea!


----------



## hammadj

Hi guys,

I've heard that NZXT support is great but i've been having issues with them. My phantom came with the 200mm led fan on top DOA, so I made a request for a new one, and bought one for the time being. I gave them the proff of purchase ect ect, and then they said they would ship it out within 3-16 business days. I waited 20 days, and didnt get any email, so i replied back to the guy, and waited 2 days for a reply and didnt get one. So i emailed again from the website, and they said: "Sorry for that, we will ship it out in 1-3 business days. If you don't get an email, please contact us ASAP" so I waited 3 days, and...nothing. so then I emailed the same guy again, Then i got ignored, so i emailed again from the website. No reply in 3 days. I emailed them AGAIN and its been 2 days and still no reply. They just left me in the dark here.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I've heard that NZXT support is great but i've been having issues with them. My phantom came with the 200mm led fan on top DOA, so I made a request for a new one, and bought one for the time being. I gave them the proff of purchase ect ect, and then they said they would ship it out within 3-16 business days. I waited 20 days, and didnt get any email, so i replied back to the guy, and waited 2 days for a reply and didnt get one. So i emailed again from the website, and they said: "Sorry for that, we will ship it out in 1-3 business days. If you don't get an email, please contact us ASAP" so I waited 3 days, and...nothing. so then I emailed the same guy again, Then i got ignored, so i emailed again from the website. No reply in 3 days. I emailed them AGAIN and its been 2 days and still no reply. They just left me in the dark here.


Try this thread the rep took care of my problems.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1204515/nzxt-and-corsair-customer-service


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Try this thread the rep took care of my problems.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204515/nzxt-and-corsair-customer-service


thats what im trying.


----------



## faMine

NZXT just sent me a brand new power button and fan controller with red LEDs just so I can have matching colors on my build. Free of charge.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> yeah but if you put it the other way around you can fit 3 hdds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is done to my case


How do you support it doesn't it want to spread out? Is it hooked together in the back?


----------



## epoch2k

I recently got into computer building and got my Phantom case and a MSI P67A-C43 Mobo. For the most part all the wires seem to find a home. One problem I have is that the fan controller on the Phantom has a molex 4pin (male) plug and the mobo has no place for it to attach to. I've been searching for adapters but I haven't been able to find any would to work. I'm not totally sure where I could even attach it to on the mobo. I assume the SATA connectors would work? Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## Axis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> My Phantom Pedestal is beginning to take shape...
> It will hold 1 x 480 radiator, my current 360 radiator and my pump.
> 
> I'll put together a little build log when everything comes together.


Very nice!!!!!!
I did mine using an old server case unfortunatly it was about an inch to short but it was my first attempt at fabricating and modding,i just cut the case in half cut the one side off welded it back on cut the other side off for the access and mounted the reservoir and fan controller in the front bam there it was.


----------



## mybadomen

If interested guys here is the Log for that new Tool i am building for Modding.Its in very Raw state right now so its ugly but performs like a pro.

Only had 1 day to build it in a shop the rest i will finish at my house so like i said it works perfect but is in Raw state still.

Project "Bend It" Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1208528/project-bend-it-modding-tool-build-log#post_16343290


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epoch2k*
> 
> I recently got into computer building and got my Phantom case and a MSI P67A-C43 Mobo. For the most part all the wires seem to find a home. One problem I have is that the fan controller on the Phantom has a molex 4pin (male) plug and the mobo has no place for it to attach to. I've been searching for adapters but I haven't been able to find any would to work. I'm not totally sure where I could even attach it to on the mobo. I assume the SATA connectors would work? Anybody have a suggestion?


you dont attach it to your mobo, it goes directly to the molex plugs on your power supply


----------



## epoch2k

oh...thanks. learn something new everyday


----------



## JMattes

*Random Basic Question:*

Whats the RPM of the (2) Stock Side 120mm Fans?

I tried looking but never found an answer..

And while I am asking the top 200mm

Thanks!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> NZXT just sent me a brand new power button and fan controller with red LEDs just so I can have matching colors on my build. Free of charge.


Thats freaking awesome... How can I get in on that?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How do you support it doesn't it want to spread out? Is it hooked together in the back?


nah just screwed on the side where the fan is and bent the other side only have one hdd now so it doesnt really serves its purpose. plus i am gonna disassemble my phantom and reassemble it today one of my 480's got busted







just past its warranty







so i am just gonna stick with 1 480 and then upgrade later.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> *Random Basic Question:*
> Whats the RPM of the (2) Stock Side 120mm Fans?
> I tried looking but never found an answer..
> And while I am asking the top 200mm
> Thanks!


120mm

Size: 120x120x25mm
• Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
• Current: .16A
• Input: 1.92W
• Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
• Air flow: 47.27 CFM / 80 m^3/h
• Air Pressure: .95 mm H20
• Bearing: Rifle Bearing
• Noise: 25.35 dBA
• Life: 40,000 hours

140mm

Size: 140x140x25mm
• Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
• Current: .24A
• Input: 2.88W
• Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
• Air flow: 62.5 CFM / 106 m^3/h
• Air Pressure: .81 mm H20
• Bearing: Rifle Bearing
• Noise: 26.52 dBA
• Life: 40,000 hours

and the 200mm one's

Size: 200x200x30mm
• Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
• Current: .70A
• Input: 8.4W
• Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
• Air flow: 166.2 CFM / 282 m^3/h
• Air Pressure: 1.82 mm H2O
• Bearing: Rifle Bearing
• Noise: 37.25 dBA
• Life: 40,000 hours


----------



## chinesethunda

i fit a h100 in my friends phantom without bending the brackets, it cleared the ram just fine and he had the gskill ones with high profile ram


----------



## mybadomen

I dropped an h100 in my white Phantom when i sold it also .Was really fast install and no clearance issues.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> i fit a h100 in my friends phantom without bending the brackets, it cleared the ram just fine and he had the gskill ones with high profile ram


Might be a MB issue.


----------



## dartuil

side dont close , i have a zalman 10 performa , 152mm , wont close with a 30mm fans maybe with a 25 or 20.


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I dropped an h100 in my white Phantom when i sold it also .Was really fast install and no clearance issues.


yea but didnt you say you took out the 200mm fans? And thanks for you help the other day







your case is amazing wish i had the skill to do something like that

@chinesethunda
The corsair vengance ram is just tall enough that you have to bend the brackets slightly with my asrock extreme 7 gen 3 Mother Board


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> yea but didnt you say you took out the 200mm fans? And thanks for you help the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your case is amazing wish i had the skill to do something like that
> @chinesethunda
> The corsair vengance ram is just tall enough that you have to bend the brackets slightly with my asrock extreme 7 gen 3 mobo


Oh yeah i missed that.I thought it was just a ram issue not fitting.Sorry.Lol i tried to help.


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Oh yeah i missed that.I thought it was just a ram issue not fitting.Sorry.Lol i tried to help.


Well it worked out in the end and i got to keep the 2 200mm fans which is what i wanted


----------



## ReconRunner

Rasa amd ultimate block $30 special right now @ Performance-Pc's

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30264


----------



## mybadomen

Wow that's cheap for a block.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 120mm
> Size: 120x120x25mm
> • Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
> • Current: .16A
> • Input: 1.92W
> • Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
> • Air flow: 47.27 CFM / 80 m^3/h
> • Air Pressure: .95 mm H20
> • Bearing: Rifle Bearing
> • Noise: 25.35 dBA
> • Life: 40,000 hours
> 140mm
> Size: 140x140x25mm
> • Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
> • Current: .24A
> • Input: 2.88W
> • Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
> • Air flow: 62.5 CFM / 106 m^3/h
> • Air Pressure: .81 mm H20
> • Bearing: Rifle Bearing
> • Noise: 26.52 dBA
> • Life: 40,000 hours
> and the 200mm one's
> Size: 200x200x30mm
> • Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
> • Current: .70A
> • Input: 8.4W
> • Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
> • Air flow: 166.2 CFM / 282 m^3/h
> • Air Pressure: 1.82 mm H2O
> • Bearing: Rifle Bearing
> • Noise: 37.25 dBA
> • Life: 40,000 hours


Thanks!!


----------



## mybadomen

no problem Mate


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Rasa amd ultimate block $30 special right now @ Performance-Pc's
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30264


Great deal but its so ugly for amd.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> and the 200mm one's
> Size: 200x200x30mm
> • Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
> • Current: .70A
> • Input: 8.4W
> • *Speed: 1300 RPM +/-10%
> • Air flow: 166.2 CFM / 282 m^3/h
> • Air Pressure: 1.82 mm H2O
> • Bearing: Rifle Bearing
> • Noise: 37.25 dBA*
> • Life: 40,000 hours


Actually, NZXT makes models FS and FN 200mm fans.

The stock 200mm fan is the FS model which has lower performing specs:

• Size: 200x200x30mm
• Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
• Current: .42A
• Input: 4.08W
• *Speed: 800 RPM +/-10%
• Air flow: 89.5 CFM
• Air Pressure: .98 mm H2O*
• *Noise: 20 dBA*
• Bearing: Rifle Bearing
• Life: 25,000 hours

* Also comes in a LED version: FS200LED

While the stock fan is quiet, I felt it was too weak for the side panel as an intake with it's low volume of airflow. I then bought the FN model to compare. The FN fan on high puts out MUCH more airflow then the stock FS fan, but it also makes a LOT of NOISE. So I returned the FN fan and bought a Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 LED fan. This fan performs in between the NZXT stock FS fan and the FN fan. It's nearly silent, but puts out more air than the stock FS fan. Also, I had to drill a few little holes on the side panel as the Cooler Master is slightly bigger (the NZXT fans are actually 180mm).

Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 specs:

• Model: R4-LUS-07AR-GP
• Dimension: 200 x 200 x 30 mm
• *Speed (R.P.M.): 700 RPM
• Air Flow (CFM): 110 CFM
• Air pressure (mmH2O): 0.595 mm H2O
• Noise Level: 19 dBA*
• Bearing Type: Sleeve Bearing
• Fan Life Expectancy: 30,000 hrs
• Rated Voltage: 12 VDC
• Current (Ampere): 0.16 A (Max 0.28 A)

Other 200-250mm fans can be seen here for comparison. The Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm with it's 156.27 CFM at just 25db looks pretty intereting too. I may get it to try it out for fun







.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Thats freaking awesome... How can I get in on that?


Easiest thing to do is put in a support ticket through their website for the case. Mention that you want to get different colored LED lights for the power and fan controller. All they require is an invoice. I sent them a copy of my receipt.


----------



## Reaper2794

NZXT hasn't been replying to my emails /=


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> NZXT hasn't been replying to my emails /=


Talk to the NZXT rep on the forums. They want to make sure their customers have the best.


----------



## Reaper2794

I contacted our NZXT rep, gonna have to contact Retell I guess /=


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Thanks!!


That 200mm listing is incorrect for what comes with the case, that would be the specs of the non-led 200mm that you can order off the site. The other two specs look to be accurate though. The one that comes with the case is the 200mm LED fan, which has the following specs.
• Size: 200 x 200 x 30 mm
• Voltage: 12V DC
• Current: 0.42A+10%
• Input: 5.04W
• Speed: 700 rpm +/- 200
• Air Flow: 89.5 CFM
• Air Pressure: 0.98mm H2O
• Noise: 20.16 dBA
• Bearing: Rifle Bearing
• Life: 40,000 hours

Edit: Sorry, thread didn't update to show that someone else had already posted this information.


----------



## faMine

If anyone is interested in a 200mm blue, let me know


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> If anyone is interested in a 200mm blue, let me know


If anyone is interested in a stock white side panel for very cheap, let me know


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> OH MY GOD! I was thinking about doing something similar to this. I am super super super interested in this man. You should make your build log right now just so I can subscribe to it before I forget.
> So far so awesome!


Thanks faMine!
I'm really excited about it but there is still plenty to do before it's finished.

Once I get the rest of the hardware I'll start the build log.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Thanks faMine!
> I'm really excited about it but there is still plenty to do before it's finished.
> Once I get the rest of the hardware I'll start the build log.


Same /= I can't wait any longer :'( There's still like 3 more weeks for me :'( I've waited forever :'(


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> This blog was very helpful
> http://darkgreenguitarist-tech-blog.blogspot.com/2011/10/problems-installing-corsair-h100-in.html
> I mannaged fitting my H100 in my case with almost no problems and its working with a push/pull system with my 200mm fans i did have some issues with my ram tho but after reading the blog it suggested that i bend my brackets that came with my case and that will give me enough clearance for my ram which it did. It rests on my ram but its only the fins that touch the plastic pars of the fans it doesn't put any preasure on it because it just barely touches it as you can see from my photo
> 
> The brackets will look like this after your done
> 
> The easiest way i found to mount it is to attach the brackets to the h100 first and then mount it to the case with the single screw bracket in the back first (you will need to bend it a little to align it up with the hole but not much) it will bend more when you bend the other one with a small flat head screw driver to push the front bracket into place. It fits quite nicely I would however suggest that you mount the heatsink to the motherboard first because screwing it in afterwards will be near impossible to make it tight and also plug your heatsink into your motherboard and the two h100 fans into the heatsink so it can contol them also you might have a power connecter back there too so that will need to be plugged in as well before you mount it( you can see mine off to the left its the gold/black braded cord).
> Any way I hope this helps i did some digging to find this because i didnt want to loose my 200mm fans


Thank you very much! To confirm, you are running the Corsair Vengeance in your Phantom with the H100 and the brackets bent? The blog noted his ram was only 2inches tall and the specs on the Vengeance notes that it's 3inches tall so I wanted to make sure I could bend the brackets far enough still for it to clear.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Same /= I can't wait any longer :'( There's still like 3 more weeks for me :'( I've waited forever :'(


lol I've been waiting and reading since last summer and i was supposed to start my build during march break but i have a problem with my income tax so now i have to wait till august to do my build


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> Actually, NZXT makes models FS and FN 200mm fans.
> The stock 200mm fan is the FS model which has lower performing specs:
> • Size: 200x200x30mm
> • Connection type: 3pin and 4pin molex
> • Current: .42A
> • Input: 4.08W
> • *Speed: 800 RPM +/-10%
> • Air flow: 89.5 CFM
> • Air Pressure: .98 mm H2O*
> • *Noise: 20 dBA*
> • Bearing: Rifle Bearing
> • Life: 25,000 hours
> * Also comes in a LED version: FS200LED
> While the stock fan is quiet, I felt it was too weak for the side panel as an intake with it's low volume of airflow. I then bought the FN model to compare. The FN fan on high puts out MUCH more airflow then the stock FS fan, but it also makes a LOT of NOISE. So I returned the FN fan and bought a Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 LED fan. This fan performs in between the NZXT stock FS fan and the FN fan. It's nearly silent, but puts out more air than the stock FS fan. Also, I had to drill a few little holes on the side panel as the Cooler Master is slightly bigger (the NZXT fans are actually 180mm).
> Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 specs:
> • Model: R4-LUS-07AR-GP
> • Dimension: 200 x 200 x 30 mm
> • *Speed (R.P.M.): 700 RPM
> • Air Flow (CFM): 110 CFM
> • Air pressure (mmH2O): 0.595 mm H2O
> • Noise Level: 19 dBA*
> • Bearing Type: Sleeve Bearing
> • Fan Life Expectancy: 30,000 hrs
> • Rated Voltage: 12 VDC
> • Current (Ampere): 0.16 A (Max 0.28 A)
> Other 200-250mm fans can be seen here for comparison. The Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm with it's 156.27 CFM at just 25db looks pretty intereting too. I may get it to try it out for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So if I am looking to push A LOT of air and since my Yate Loons are all like 30-40dBA.. What 200mm fan would fit in the side panel and be the best choice?
I can drill holes in plastic as long is it will fit after I drill it. I would prefer something that newegg sells since I got a gift card.

I guess I can say noise isnt a problem, looking for good rpm and cfm (but would like a nice noise to cfm ratio)

Can anyone help me pick out a fan?


----------



## hammadj

does anyone have the user name for the nzxt rep here on the forums?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> So if I am looking to push A LOT of air and since my Yate Loons are all like 30-40dBA.. What 200mm fan would fit in the side panel and be the best choice?
> I can drill holes in plastic as long is it will fit after I drill it. I would prefer something that newegg sells since I got a gift card.
> I guess I can say noise isnt a problem, looking for good rpm and cfm (but would like a nice noise to cfm ratio)
> Can anyone help me pick out a fan?


Get one of the Yate Loons that fits. They don't sell it on Newegg but they are nice. Otherwise I suggest the Cooler Master fans.


----------



## mybadomen

Morning guys, Love all the new builds they are coming out Great!

Also only 3 more day's left to Vote for MOTM . Please Vote for Venom if you haven't yet and think it deserves it.Allot could change in 3 days.

Here is the link to Vote : http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now

Also if anyone needs help with anything i will be logged in for a bit while having my coffee and planning my day


----------



## JMattes

Do the cool master fit in the 200mm fan spot? I didnt look into it yet but hwile im asking do i get 200mm 230mm or 250mm Cool master.. Guessing any fan I buy for that spot if its not NZXT would have to be drilled out.. Just want to make sure even I do drill it I can something to line up to screw in.

Thanks!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Do the cool master fit in the 200mm fan spot? I didnt look into it yet but hwile im asking do i get 200mm 230mm or 250mm Cool master.. Guessing any fan I buy for that spot if its not NZXT would have to be drilled out.. Just want to make sure even I do drill it I can something to line up to screw in.
> Thanks!


This is what it says on the NZXT site but with modding i imagine anything might be possible.

"(NZXT only guarantees fitment with NZXT's FN-200),"


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Do the cool master fit in the 200mm fan spot? I didnt look into it yet but hwile im asking do i get 200mm 230mm or 250mm Cool master.. Guessing any fan I buy for that spot if its not NZXT would have to be drilled out.. Just want to make sure even I do drill it I can something to line up to screw in.
> Thanks!


Somewhere in this thread there's mention of which fits. I believe the Cooler Master fits, but I'm honestly unsure of which size. Some you may not have to drill out.


----------



## mybadomen

Just wanted to share this Post with The [Official] NZXT Phantom Club.




































This is makes Post # 1,000 for me !





































WOOOOO HOOOOO! Just wanted to share it with you guys


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just wanted to share this Post with The [Official] NZXT Phantom Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is makes Post # 1,000 for me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOO! Just wanted to share it with you guys


Congreats man!! I still got a long way to go to hit that!

So jelly!


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just wanted to share this Post with The [Official] NZXT Phantom Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is makes Post # 1,000 for me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOO! Just wanted to share it with you guys


Congratulations Sir; here's to the next 1000!!!


----------



## mybadomen

Them moment came and left already







it was cool seeing the 1000 there but it changed in less then a second.But it was awesome while it lasted.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Grr, i hate modding stuff. Its always more chance of me messing it up thats why. I would mount it round the back but i wanted to show it off. Im just thinking up some good loop layouts in my head, seems now im adding a 240 to the loop its changed everything, got to take out he orignaly hdd cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, is it ok to use a 90 degree fitting on the pump outlet? or is that just asking for it tot leak or burn out the pump?


Slow reply but the general rule for this is no. It can potentially take a lot of flow out of your loop. However if you have no other choice, it's better than nothing.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Do the cool master fit in the 200mm fan spot? I didnt look into it yet but hwile im asking do i get 200mm 230mm or 250mm Cool master.. Guessing any fan I buy for that spot if its not NZXT would have to be drilled out.. Just want to make sure even I do drill it I can something to line up to screw in.
> Thanks!


The XIGMATEK XLF F2006 fits, it has indentations next to its holes, you just need to drill these out and use screws, like the ones that hold the front 140mm fan. If the depth of the fan isn't an issue the the Nzxt FS 200LED would be ny choice.


----------



## faMine

that's a gorgeous looking fan


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> that's a gorgeous looking fan


There is a 




I have 2 nzxt leds in top and the xigmatek on the side


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> The XIGMATEK XLF F2006 fits, it has indentations next to its holes, you just need to drill these out and use screws, like the ones that hold the front 140mm fan. If the depth of the fan isn't an issue the the Nzxt FS 200LED would be ny choice.


How about the Xigmatek XLF F2003 (200x200x20), will it fit in the Phantom sidepanel?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Phoenix18

Just want to share my part of NZXT Phantom.









Phoenix, my Multimedia / Gaming Rig.









Case: (White) NZXT Phantom Enthusiast Full Tower Case
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 3.4Ghz OCed to 4.2Ghz (Black Edition)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 Liquid Cooler
RAM: Corsair XMS3 Dual Channel 1600 8GB 4x2GB
PSU: Antec True Power 750w
Vid Card: Sapphire HD 5850 Xtreme 1GB 256bit GDDR5
Mouse: Logitech G5 Gaming Mouse
Mouse Pad: Razer Goliathus Speed Edition (Standard)
Keyboard: Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard
Mic | Headset: Logitech Clearchat Series
Monitor: AOC 21.5" LCD LED Monitor
Speakers: Logitech Z523 2.1 Speakers.
Hard Disk: Seagate 2x1TB (Storage) and 160GB (System)



And here's my side panel mod.


----------



## faMine

Diggin' the side panel

What do you guys think of this switch being used to replace the rear switch. I want to use it to control the lighting in my case.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> How about the Xigmatek XLF F2003 (200x200x20), will it fit in the Phantom sidepanel?
> Thanks for the help.


If there the same as the 2006 then probably. Just need to drill out the second set of holes. then it will fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> The XIGMATEK XLF F2006 fits, it has indentations next to its holes, you just need to drill these out and use screws, like the ones that hold the front 140mm fan. If the depth of the fan isn't an issue the the Nzxt FS 200LED would be ny choice.


I had two of these fans. 1 for the side and 1 for the top. There great fans. Im actually selling them and put the stock 200mm NZXT on the side.. Im looking for something with a high CFM..

Newegg has poop when it comes to 200mm fans


----------



## Phoenix18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Diggin' the side panel
> What do you guys think of this switch being used to replace the rear switch. I want to use it to control the lighting in my case.


Thanks.







well if it fits your theme then why not.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> How about the Xigmatek XLF F2003 (200x200x20), will it fit in the Phantom sidepanel?
> Thanks for the help.


Its the same fan but in a different colour, so it still should fit when drilled


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix18*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if it fits your theme then why not.


I measured the mounting hole as 1/2" and the switch is 15mm, it's an estimated fit. We'll see.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> Its the same fan but in a different colour, so it still should fit when drilled


Yea then it will totally it. I had one and once it drilled the holes lines up with NO problem.

Looking at the CFM.. I think the NZXT fan (no color) is one of the best fans you can get. For the side panel...


----------



## faMine

I'm sure you could buy a used one for cheap from someone here *cough*


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Easiest thing to do is put in a support ticket through their website for the case. Mention that you want to get different colored LED lights for the power and fan controller. All they require is an invoice. I sent them a copy of my receipt.


Shoot... im gonna have to go looking for the invoice, bought it a while ago.

Edit: Found it... got to love Newegg and keeping that stuff on file. Got a ticket in... Would be sweet to have some matching green leds.


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> Thank you very much! To confirm, you are running the Corsair Vengeance in your Phantom with the H100 and the brackets bent? The blog noted his ram was only 2inches tall and the specs on the Vengeance notes that it's 3inches tall so I wanted to make sure I could bend the brackets far enough still for it to clear.


Yep its Corsair Vengance. Thats my photo on top


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> Its the same fan but in a different colour, so it still should fit when drilled


Thanks for the help.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> If there the same as the 2006 then probably. Just need to drill out the second set of holes. then it will fit.
> I had two of these fans. 1 for the side and 1 for the top. There great fans. Im actually selling them and put the stock 200mm NZXT on the side.. Im looking for something with a high CFM..
> Newegg has poop when it comes to 200mm fans


Thanks for the help.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Easiest thing to do is put in a support ticket through their website for the case. Mention that you want to get different colored LED lights for the power and fan controller. All they require is an invoice. I sent them a copy of my receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot... im gonna have to go looking for the invoice, bought it a while ago.
> 
> Edit: Found it... got to love Newegg and keeping that stuff on file. Got a ticket in... Would be sweet to have some matching green leds.
Click to expand...

I though I lost my receipt too. Luckily I found it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm sure you could buy a used one for cheap from someone here *cough*


pm'd


----------



## DanielMysterio

What do you think, which sleeving pattern will fit my Phantom Build more?

1.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## Derek1387

So... I am officially bored with the look of my Phantom... I want to change it up. And I have no idea how/what to do.

Thinking of going with an all white "re-mix", white tubing, etc etc... but... that sounds boring too.

I am up for ideas.... if you want to see it how it currently sits...check out my build log.

I put in an i7 yesterday, and my 7970 last week...and now im bored.
Throw up some ideas, and if i use your idea, I will name it whatever you want !


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> What do you think, which sleeving pattern will fit my Phantom Build more?
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


i would go for the last one


----------



## Rowey

realllllyyyyy ace ventura.... -.- come on man


----------



## k.3nny

1st


----------



## ReconRunner

Hey guys, i need help. Ive ripped of the pci switch for my cold cathodes and was wondering if i need to hook up the red and yellow wires for it to work. Thanks!







Thanks!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Hey guys, i need help. Ive ripped of the pci switch for my cold cathodes and was wondering if i need to hook up the red and yellow wires for it to work. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Just follow the wire to and from the switch.Them are the 2 wires you want to connect if you want them on all the time without the Pci switch.I did the same thing.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just follow the wire to and from the switch.Them are the 2 wires you want to connect if you want them on all the time without the Pci switch.I did the same thing.


soooo, im doing it right?!


----------



## dartuil

hello a list of fans that can fit in the phantom :
xigmatek xlf 2000 , nzxt fs and fn 200 , bitfenix spectre normal 200 , maybe the spectre pro 200.

my phantom is home


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Grr, i hate modding stuff. Its always more chance of me messing it up thats why. I would mount it round the back but i wanted to show it off. Im just thinking up some good loop layouts in my head, seems now im adding a 240 to the loop its changed everything, got to take out he orignaly hdd cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, is it ok to use a 90 degree fitting on the pump outlet? or is that just asking for it tot leak or burn out the pump?
> 
> 
> 
> Slow reply but the general rule for this is no. It can potentially take a lot of flow out of your loop. However if you have no other choice, it's better than nothing.
Click to expand...

Well if you want the rad connections on that end with a 360 and the rasa pump (in this case). Thats pretty much your only choice. Worked fine for me with 2 gpu blocks and the cpu in the loop.


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> soooo, im doing it right?!


Yes sir you are. I did the same to the ccfl's I put in the top of my build


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello a list of fans that can fit in the phantom :
> xigmatek xlf 2000 , nzxt fs and fn 200 , bitfenix spectre normal 200 , maybe the spectre pro 200.
> my phantom is home


No one would have a used nzxt fn 200 laying around they wouldnt mind parting with? ::$$ cough:::


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> Yep its Corsair Vengance. Thats my photo on top


Thanks Galth! The Corsair Vengeance has been ordered!


----------



## faMine

I was thinking about swapping out my Corsair Vengeance (2x4GB) 1600 for something better. Any suggestions?

Also just ordered some medium speed Yate Loons for $4 each!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Yes sir you are. I did the same to the ccfl's I put in the top of my build


Awesome!!! Also, can i use, reguler speaker wire to extend the length of the cathodes to the blue box, or do i need some type of special wire? Thanks


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I was thinking about swapping out my Corsair Vengeance (2x4GB) 1600 for something better. Any suggestions?
> Also just ordered some medium speed Yate Loons for $4 each!


Whats your price range on ram chips?? I mean what do you need them for? Folding? I not you wouldnt see a difference outside of a benchmark


----------



## faMine

Folding... lower ppd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Diggin' the side panel
> What do you guys think of this switch being used to replace the rear switch. I want to use it to control the lighting in my case.


I'm really not trying to be a jerk when I write this. You really need to shop around. Your crazy if you spend $5.00 on a simple LED Switch like that. go to the back of any radio shack in the Tool Boxes of Electronic goodies, or to Lowes or Home Depot in the electronics section, they will be in bins. Same Switch, at most $2. Just cause you have deep pockets don't mean you have to pay 2x as much for things.









And I'm lurking around this thread because just as soon as I get some cash-flow, this is my next case, and I'm looking to see what all I will have to do for my setup to fit in this case.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> I'm really not trying to be a jerk when I write this. You really need to shop around. Your crazy if you spend $5.00 on a simple LED Switch like that. go to the back of any radio shack in the Tool Boxes of Electronic goodies, or to Lowes or Home Depot in the electronics section, they will be in bins. Same Switch, at most $2. Just cause you have deep pockets don't mean you have to pay 2x as much for things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm lurking around this thread because just as soon as I get some cash-flow, this is my next case, and I'm looking to see what all I will have to do for my setup to fit in this case.


Not to mention the shipping


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Not to mention the shipping


^This


----------



## faMine

Lol definitely didn't plan to buy a 5 buck switch to pay 10 for shipping. Radio shack doesn't have much near me. Hitting up Ace to see what they have soon. But the real question was, would a switch like that work for lighting









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blong48

hi, will these Xigmatek fans fit in the phantom correctly? I know NZXT says only their fans fit, but im sure other fans will fit too.
140mm fans http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=138&type=feature
120mm fans http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=77&type=specification
also, has anybody used these and whats your experience with them if you have?

Thanks


----------



## coryjac0b

Here is my rig:









What i hope to do is mod my 6970s with antec 620s. My question is where can i mount the radiators successfully.


----------



## lightsout

Might as well just get a rasa kit and some uni blocks. Theres tons of pics all over this thread of rads in a phantom. They can go in the top and bottom with some modding.


----------



## hammadj

Count me in!


----------



## mybadomen

Nice Phantom Mate!

Also Guys i Made a video of my Build Log. Well not all of my build log but some of it.What you guys think? I am no pro at making videos .LOL


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Awesome!!! Also, can i use, reguler speaker wire to extend the length of the cathodes to the blue box, or do i need some type of special wire? Thanks


I would assume most types of wire would be fine, especially for something as low powered as a ccfl.


----------



## mybadomen

Night Guys off to bed for me.Had a long day working on some new modding tools.Getting ready to start a new build soon.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So... I am officially bored with the look of my Phantom... I want to change it up. And I have no idea how/what to do.
> Thinking of going with an all white "re-mix", white tubing, etc etc... but... that sounds boring too.
> I am up for ideas.... if you want to see it how it currently sits...check out my build log.
> I put in an i7 yesterday, and my 7970 last week...and now im bored.
> Throw up some ideas, and if i use your idea, I will name it whatever you want !










no love from my fellow Phantom goers


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Diggin' the side panel
> What do you guys think of this switch being used to replace the rear switch. I want to use it to control the lighting in my case.


Well, if ya can't find much near you, MC has this Lamptron LED Rocker Switch Round Red...?



Just a shot down the 57fwy to the 55fwy, exit Edinger.They've got other cool case accesories too that you may not see on their website.


----------



## Pikoy

nice video oh yeah tomorrow I am gonna finally install alot of programs on my pc







finally its done !!! after 3 agonizing months its finally done


----------



## Phoenix18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Nice Phantom Mate!
> Also Guys i Made a video of my Build Log. Well not all of my build log but some of it.What you guys think? I am no pro at making videos .LOL


Sick Mods mate!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Nice Phantom Mate!
> Also Guys i Made a video of my Build Log. Well not all of my build log but some of it.What you guys think? I am no pro at making videos .LOL


Cool vid and thnks for Credits







! +1


----------



## coryjac0b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Might as well just get a rasa kit and some uni blocks. Theres tons of pics all over this thread of rads in a phantom. They can go in the top and bottom with some modding.


Damn, didn't know their was such a kit so inexpensive. Will it be powerful enough to cool the CPU and 2 GPUS? Also i assume you mean universal block.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Nice Phantom Mate!
> Also Guys i Made a video of my Build Log. Well not all of my build log but some of it.What you guys think? I am no pro at making videos .LOL


Nice vid







I liked the picture with the mask XD


----------



## mybadomen

Morning OCN and Thanks Guys.I wish i was better at video's but i'm not that great in that field.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Diggin' the side panel
> What do you guys think of this switch being used to replace the rear switch. I want to use it to control the lighting in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if ya can't find much near you, MC has this Lamptron LED Rocker Switch Round Red...?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shot down the 57fwy to the 55fwy, exit Edinger.They've got other cool case accesories too that you may not see on their website.
Click to expand...

Woot surf city baby thats right!! HB!

fyi 57 doesn't hit the 55







I think it would be 57>5>55 Sorry I had to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coryjac0b*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Might as well just get a rasa kit and some uni blocks. Theres tons of pics all over this thread of rads in a phantom. They can go in the top and bottom with some modding.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, didn't know their was such a kit so inexpensive. Will it be powerful enough to cool the CPU and 2 GPUS? Also i assume you mean universal block.
Click to expand...

It all depends on what temps you want. If you want to cool all that then for sure get the 360 version. You can add another rad later.







But one will be good enough. Gpus are pretty easy to cool down. Cpu's not as much.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> Well, if ya can't find much near you, MC has this Lamptron LED Rocker Switch Round Red...?
> 
> Just a shot down the 57fwy to the 55fwy, exit Edinger.They've got other cool case accesories too that you may not see on their website.


I still haven't been there! I really should go with some friends. I hear it's nice. How does it compare to Fry's? I've been to Fry's in Anaheim. Pretty nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> no love from my fellow Phantom goers


Sorry bud! I can't think of anything off of the top of my head, but I guess it's really up to how much you want to spend? Are you planning on modding what you have or going and getting another Phantom and dropping serious cash?


----------



## esproductions

*CONTEST TIME!*

Hey OCN Phantom Club

It's time to launch our next big contest, just in time for Valentine's Day!










*Instructions:*
All you have to do is submit something that shows how much you love your Phantom! You can submit a picture, a drawing or even a video! We'll leave it up to you to interpret it however you want and just remember to be creative! The winner will win a NZXT Phantom 410 with other NZXT goodies so make sure to show your <3 for your Phantom! Even if you don't own a Phantom, you can enter anyways! Here's your chance to win your first Phantom!

*How to enter:*
When you're ready to submit your entry, post it into the OCN Phantom Club thread and PM me the link to your post and I will add it to the entries page. When the contest closes, I will create a seperate thread for you guys to vote on your favorite entry!

*Deadline:*
February 29th, 2012.
Voting commences the day after for 1 week.

*Rules:*
1. One entry per person.

*Prizes:*
1. NZXT Phantom 410 Gaming Chassis
2. NZXT Sleeved LED Kit
3. NZXT T-Shirt

Best of luck!

Sponsored by our good friends at:


----------



## esproductions

CONTEST ENTRIES

*Reserved for Contest Entries*


----------



## Rowey

Contest scenario is very creative, will look forward to this. Cheers ES


----------



## faMine

Definitely excited for the contest.. hopefully I can think of something creative! wouldn't mind winning any of those prizes... actually.. just participating is the fun


----------



## JQuantum

Hey, I've had the phantom for two months now but I changed the internal set up again.

This is my very first: full-tower case, case mod, water block fix, custom water cooling set up, i7, and computer exceeding $800 (well parts alone even if I didn't keep changing from one to another it's exceeded 1.8k ><).

It's not completed yet (but almost done) because I don't have any fans that'll fit between the radiator and the motherboard but I'm looking :S. The picture quality will be poor because I just took it because I wasn't thinking about it when I put it together yesterday. Also, it took me forever to do this yesterday because I had no clue how to remove the rivets (nor what they were called) and cut away the case until I bought my $10 dremel (and extra cut-off wheels) and my drill (thanks to someone posting it in this thread somewhere).

Time spent so far is like:
- 6 hours figuring out how to cut the case and drill the hdd caddy and dvd caddy out.
- 2 hours putting the graphics card block on the first one and like 30 minutes on the second.
- 1 hour 30 min on the CPU block, one of the freaking mounting screws on the CPU-370 was broken!!! So it wouldn't stay in the backplate; if you wiggle it, it falls out. I soldered that together for some grip but I don't think it's a permanent fix (soldering isn't my forte).
- 1 hour on tubing, I think I started figuring out how to plug the tubes into the compression fittings but damn I was stuck for 10 minutes or so.
- All night filling and leak testing (not really properly I just put some toilet paper/paper towel in vital areas and around the joints checking every few minutes until I went to sleep.

I turned it on today plugged into my PC but without some big fans for the top radiator I don't think the rad is cooling at it's best but I have a bit of positive air pressure in the case since the two massive 200mm fans on the top are gone and the 120mm exhaust fan is gone as well.

Some quick snapshots:


No name was given to the computer yet, but that's because originally this was an i5 on an H67 with a single 6850 in an CM Elite 310 then a Z9 with a Z68 with an 560Ti then later SLIed with 16GB RAM, now It's a:
- i7-2700k (@4.8GHz, stable at 4.9 @1.35V as well, haven't pushed beyond it yet though)
- 16GB DDR3 1600MHz Mushkin Blackline
- 120GB Vertex 3 Max IOPs, 120GB Vertex 3, 2TB Seagate LP
- Visiontek HD6970 2GB - Crossfire
- 1000W OCZ PSU (can't complain too much because it was cheap)
- Blue-ray drive (why not)
- Linksys dual-band wireless-N card

- Koolance CPU-370
- EK-FC6970 x2 + Links + 3-slot dual parallel bridge + EK-FC6970 backplates
- Feser yellow tubing
- Koolance RP-985
- 8x BitCom compression G1/4 to 3/8 ID
- Distilled water + Dazmode Protector (will add some silver to act as a kill all later on)
- Magicool Extreme Dual 180mm Radiator

Most of this is held together with twist-ties I had laying around... did't have a chance to drill holes and screw things in







Also, the DVD tray is being held on by two screws... very shaky system atm.

I later regret not getting a T-connector and a stop plug for a drain... my solution for now is to use the EK-FC bridge and use the bottom plug to drain it >.> Didn't think this through enough, originally I was going to get it when I was going to get the Koolance quick-disconnect connectors but it was way too much money in general and I must've deleted it from my cart and I didn't want to wait any more.

Now, the colouring aside, how'd I do? No leaks were found all night so I'm using the PC for now. Temps are decent, 30-35C Idle for the CPU and 35.5-36C idle for the GPU, load on the CPU is about 60C while GPU is about 50-55C. The pump is set to level 6 which is like 52% pump power, is there any suggestions on a specific % it should be on or should I run it at whatever depending on the load? My room temperature is like 23C now with the window wide open and it's 0C outside. In comparison my CPU on the H60/H100 (I've tried both) was 35-45C idle and 67C on load so a bit of an improvement in comparison but the GPU is much much cooler, idle it'd be at 45-65C and on load it'd be all the way beyond 90-100C. Remember this is without any big fans on the dual 180 radiator except some spare 120mm fans sitting on-top of the case between the top moulding.

Extra things I had to do was dremel the dvd caddy, and drill out the dvd caddy and the hdd caddy, and twist-tie half of it back together. My two SSD's are on the backside of the DVD caddy like one of the posters in this thread did, thus my total HDD capacity is up to 2 x 2.5" and 2 x 3.5" is possible, although I have 3 5.25" slots on the front free the top two would have to be for something small because of the radiator is blocking half of it with the tubing and rad.

So, I have to ask, how'd I do for my first attempt. Ugly sure (btw I was aiming for Blue on the window side, red on top and I don't know for the front but it's blue for now), but it seems to be working... I'm pretty much done for now, just gotta find those fans to fit between the rad and the motherboard :S

EDIT: Hmm... I wonder if a bunch of 80x10mm fans will fit up there...


----------



## mybadomen

Not sure i will win the Motm.2 days left of Voting and others are catching up Fast.Who knows if its meant to be its meant to be.At least allot of good came from entering.And now NZXT is at least aware of my build so either way i guess i win.

But besides that .its nice to see some new Phantoms in the Club and good luck on the contest guys. I am skipping this one but will be voting you guys on. So go guys and be Creative.

Good Luck guys. I cant see what you guys come up with.


----------



## DanielMysterio

I will win the contest, because my Birthday is on the 14th







.
But how the hell, can you win against @Kenny. He has a f**aking pink Phantom







.

Gonna start sleeving next week, when I get all my Parts.

BTW: Great Build comming from the new users here, keep it up


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I will win the contest, because my Birthday is on the 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But how the hell, can you win against @Kenny. He has a f**aking pink Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Gonna start sleeving next week, when I get all my Parts.
> BTW: Great Build comming from the new users here, keep it up


Hmm , u bring me on ideas now mate







Ull bettah watch out







!


----------



## Pikoy

oh noes hahahaha


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> But how the hell, can you win against @Kenny. He has a f**aking pink Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The Pink one is nice. But his white and Orange one has to be the best Phantom I have seen. Thats what made my buy a Phantom. Now I have to get it out and start working on it.


----------



## faMine

Yo guys, this guy is giving away his Phantom for free! You should get in on the Freebie contest.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209474/half-modded-nzxt-phantom-freebie#post_16361268


----------



## robert125381

im sorry to be leaving you guys but to anyone who is interested in a freebie check this out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1209474/half-modded-nzxt-phantom-freebie#post_16361268
^ jacked lol good luck guys.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> im sorry to be leaving you guys but to anyone who is interested in a freebie check this out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1209474/half-modded-nzxt-phantom-freebie#post_16361268
> ^ jacked lol good luck guys.


haha I had to do it!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> im sorry to be leaving you guys but to anyone who is interested in a freebie check this out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1209474/half-modded-nzxt-phantom-freebie#post_16361268
> ^ jacked lol good luck guys.


Thank for the giveaway man! +rep!


----------



## Reaper2794

I'll be showing off my build along with a build log within a few weeks







It's already built, but I'm showing off rather my entire setup than just my build. No actual "mods", but a fair amount of work on aesthetics (lighting, cable management, choice of parts) along with quality and performance.

The components are listed in my sig, but there's more than that. I'll hopefully be taking some quality pictures with I'm hoping a Nikon D300, if you've used one of those let me know how the quality is.


----------



## faMine

D300s are nice. I don't own one personally, but my sister has one.

Can't wait for the log!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I'll be showing off my build along with a build log within a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already built, but I'm showing off rather my entire setup than just my build. No actual "mods", but a fair amount of work on aesthetics (lighting, cable management, choice of parts) along with quality and performance.
> The components are listed in my sig, but there's more than that. I'll hopefully be taking some quality pictures with I'm hoping a Nikon D300, if you've used one of those let me know how the quality is.


D300's are nice. I use a Sony Alpha 300, with a $400 Tamron lens. Love the quality.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> D300's are nice. I use a Sony Alpha 300, with a $400 Tamron lens. Love the quality.


I appreciate the input, if anyone else can give any that'd be great too. I'll be borrowing it from a friend, I don't know much bout camera's unfortunately since it's not a big enough part of my life to spend so much money and time on at the moment.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Nice Phantom Mate!
> Also Guys i Made a video of my Build Log. Well not all of my build log but some of it.What you guys think? I am no pro at making videos .LOL


Great video of the mods!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Cool vid and thnks for Credits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! +1


Agreed, +1


----------



## LiljHoN05

Hello Phantom User!

I'm new here,.

i want to share my unfinished Project ^_^:





more here:

http://s1121.photobucket.com/albums/l516/WestSideCaseModz/NZXT PHANTOM ARROW/


----------



## LiljHoN05

^_^ to be continue,.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^ to be continue,.


Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LiljHoN05

^ thanks bro

Am I welcome here?

^_^


----------



## LiljHoN05

NZXT Sentry LXE


----------



## faMine

That's a really cool mod. Definitely different than what I've seen.

I really like how you cut the front door, how did you make such clean cuts!?


----------



## LiljHoN05

Quote:


> That's a really cool mod. Definitely different than what I've seen.
> 
> I really like how you cut the front door, how did you make such clean cuts!?


Thanks Bro,.

here it is:





^_^


----------



## lightsout

LiljHoN05 of course your welcome. Looks awesome. Very original.


----------



## Gecko

I see you've all met my good friend LiljHoN05. He's one of our local case modders here in Manila.









@LiljHoN05

LOL!

Welcome to our thread!

@BTT
Here's mine:








I'll be saying goodbye to this AMD setup in a few days. Switching to Sandy!


----------



## Pikoy

ohhhhhhhh yeah got my rig home already







now to install new games and programs







let the downloads begin !!!


----------



## LiljHoN05

@all,.

Thank you for welcome me here,. ^_^

@gecko

Lol!

Thanks Man,.

Tsup! ^_^


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> ]
> ^_^ to be continue,.


Niiice, both Front doors modded now







!


----------



## mybadomen

Love it K3nny!
And Morning Guys


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> NZXT Sentry LXE


Welcome, I love where that design is going.

I don't know about this though. The fact that it is off center rubs me the wrong way. Maybe if you replaced the screen with acrylic or plexi and bondo'd and painted it it would look right?

just my 2cents.


----------



## FlashGordon




----------



## lightsout

Looks very nice! But you stole my rig name







Its not very original anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*


----------



## FlashGordon

yea i know , LIQUID sounds nice,, so i stole your rigs name
forgive me pls,,,.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*
> 
> yea i know , LIQUID sounds nice,, so i stole your rigs name
> forgive me pls,,,.


Lol no worries. Like I said its pretty generic not like I though up something special. Welcome to the club though.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> I see you've all met my good friend LiljHoN05. He's one of our local case modders here in Manila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LiljHoN05
> LOL!
> Welcome to our thread!
> @BTT
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be saying goodbye to this AMD setup in a few days. Switching to Sandy!


that a boy! Screw amd!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> that a boy! Screw amd!


Yeah screw AMD (though he's rockin' an AMD video card)


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really cool mod. Definitely different than what I've seen.
> I really like how you cut the front door, how did you make such clean cuts!?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro,.
> here it is:
> 
> 
> ^_^
Click to expand...

Nice gshock lol. ive got a nice 6900 army edition. lol sooo offtopic XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Yeah screw AMD (though he's rockin' an AMD video card)


haha yeah lol but fo real. amd=







intel=









PS: i too carry ati gpu's but would prefer nvidia. Its just that even though nvidia's performance is better, there price to performance ratio sucks compared to amd's.


----------



## Reaper2794

AMD CPUs suck, but nothing wrong with their GPUs


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> AMD CPUs suck, but nothing wrong with their GPUs


yeah i guess...


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I'll be showing off my build along with a build log within a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already built, but I'm showing off rather my entire setup than just my build. No actual "mods", but a fair amount of work on aesthetics (lighting, cable management, choice of parts) along with quality and performance.
> The components are listed in my sig, but there's more than that. I'll hopefully be taking some quality pictures with I'm hoping a Nikon D300, if you've used one of those let me know how the quality is.


The D300 will be a very nice camera to take pictures with. Some quick advice:

If you want some pics of where the component you are focusing on is clear but the foreground/background is blurry, put the camera in "A" mode for aperture priority and crank down the number to as low as your friends lens will go (2.8 on a quality lens or more likely 3.5 or 4.0 on a kit lens). Simple and quick way to get pictures without knowing how else to use the camera and will be much better than leaving it in the green auto mode.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> yeah i guess...


I'm just sayin there's no reason to be fanboys.

For example, I love iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad and iOS, and I love Macbooks, but I DESPISE Mac OSX. I also hate their pricing, but their quality is fantastic, the OS on the other hand is just not my cup of tea

If I ever were to buy a Macbook Pro, I'd just install Windows 7/8 on it asap


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I'm just sayin there's no reason to be fanboys.
> For example, I love iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad and iOS, and I love Macbooks, but I DESPISE Mac OSX. I also hate their pricing, but their quality is fantastic, the OS on the other hand is just not my cup of tea
> If I ever were to buy a Macbook Pro, I'd just install Windows 7/8 on it asap


You sound just like me. We own just about everything iOS related, a few apple tvs, and even bought a macboook pro a couple of years ago for my wife. Needless to say, the Macbook Pro is now running Windows 7. LOL


----------



## PhantomNZXT

*best case ever bro*


----------



## faMine

Sleeve my own PSU.. buy pre-sleeved cables...


----------



## LPRaver89

Ill show some love for AMD... both their CPUs and GPUs! Sure they are not as nice as intel but for the price I get what I pay for and even more so.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> The D300 will be a very nice camera to take pictures with. Some quick advice:
> If you want some pics of where the component you are focusing on is clear but the foreground/background is blurry, put the camera in "A" mode for aperture priority and crank down the number to as low as your friends lens will go (2.8 on a quality lens or more likely 3.5 or 4.0 on a kit lens). Simple and quick way to get pictures without knowing how else to use the camera and will be much better than leaving it in the green auto mode.


Ooh wow thank you







I will definitely keep this as a note for when I'm ready







! Any more tips? I'm pretty tech competent as you can imagine XD I just don't know much bout photography, I can take great photos though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> You sound just like me. We own just about everything iOS related, a few apple tvs, and even bought a macboook pro a couple of years ago for my wife. Needless to say, the Macbook Pro is now running Windows 7. LOL


Haha well all I have is an iPhone 4S 16GB Black, I used to have an iPod Touch 2nd Gen 16GB, and a shuffle a very long time ago. Never owned a Mac. But planning to buy one once I have money to waste since they're so ******* expensive. Right now I'm looking to buy an HP Pavillion dv6t Select Edition
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Sleeve my own PSU.. buy pre-sleeved cables...


¿Que?


----------



## Rowey

Built this for a client earlier on, used some of my old stuff. Looks ok, cable management is amazing, love the little 410 but wouldn't swap for my big boy phantom.


----------



## LPRaver89

Sure looks pretty Rowey!


----------



## Reaper2794

Very nice Rowey, which camera do you use?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Ill show some love for AMD... both their CPUs and GPUs! Sure they are not as nice as intel but for the price I get what I pay for and even more so.


This is my mantra. They do everything I need without showing signs of being sluggish, and their motherboards are way cheaper.

To be honest, my Crosshair V has more features than similarly priced Intel variants and even some that are quite a bit more expensive.

I'm happy with what I have for the time being.


----------



## Rowey

Cheers fella's, i was most impressed with the cable management routing options the 410 has, would mind building myself a little something in it. And just just a Kodak easyshare C1280 or something Reaper, photo's look good because i altered some settings and know which angles are best to catch from, lighting and other things etc. need a tripod really.


----------



## faMine

The 410 is pretty nice. I want to own every Phantom. Every color.


----------



## Macke93

What about all hating about AMD CPU's?
They are great for the price!








Mine FX-8120 is very rapid and can handle everything I can ask for!


----------



## faMine

I thought about getting a bulldozer chip, but then I decided to stick with my 1090T. My 1090T is one of the worst of its kind. Terrible overclockability. Wouldn't mind getting another 1090T or 1100T that overclocked better.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I thought about getting a bulldozer chip, but then I decided to stick with my 1090T. My 1090T is one of the worst of its kind. Terrible overclockability. Wouldn't mind getting another 1090T or 1100T that overclocked better.


Never heard about that chip :O tell me about it and please link some site with information about it


----------



## faMine

AMD http://products.amd.com/pages/desktopcpudetail.aspx?id=640&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Ooh wow thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely keep this as a note for when I'm ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Any more tips? I'm pretty tech competent as you can imagine XD I just don't know much bout photography, I can take great photos though


hehe, more tips will lead to more questions and the next thing you know, you'll have your own DSLR! (buy Nikon!







)LOL

Our very own JoePhoto put a nice guide here. Outside of using Aperture priority to get you started, here are a couple more things to look out for using the DSLR for the first time on your rig.

- Look at the quality of light you are shooting in. More than likely the camera will be set to auto white balance which is easily tricked by indoor lights (tungsten for regular bulbs or fluorescent bulbs). If at all possible, try shooting your rig next to an open window during the day to get natural light which will make your picture's colors look more natural as opposed to having that orange or green cast by indoor lights.

- This isn't to say don't shoot your rig with indoor light but one other thing to watch out for on your camera when shooting with indoor light is the shutter speed. If you are not shooting on a tripod and are shooting handheld, keep an eye out on your shutter speed so that it doesn't dip below 1/60th of a second (general rule of thumb). You can see the shutter speed by looking through the viewfinder (when in aperture priority and looking at the shutter speed). Depending on where you point your camera, the shutter speed will automatically change so that the camera can determine what it thinks is the correct exposure for you. The slower the shutter speed, the more likely you will have what is called camera shake and will cause your image to become blurry. The other negative about shooting indoors is that the camera (when in auto ISO) will also bump up the ISO which will introduce that "grainy" effect to your images and won't look as sharp. The higher the ISO, the more grain you will get in your images.

- Focus. We can get into single point auto focus and all that but one key concept to grasp right away is where the camera decides to focus when using auto focus. Say for example when you look through the viewfinder, you see the side of your case closest to you, the RAM halfway in the screen, and your rear fan in the back. If you want the ram in focus and the rest blurry, make sure the camera is focused on the ram and not the side of the camera or the fan because the ram will then be out of focus. Depending how large your aperture is (large aperture = lower number), this "blurriness" will be much more pronounced.

- Take as many pictures as you want/have time for and and see what you like most. (you can always delete and filling up a SD/CF card is free)









I finally got most of my components (minus the power supply and gpu) today so I'll try to take some pics of the start of my Phantom build this weekend and post them here to see if I can follow my own advice. LOL


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> What about all hating about AMD CPU's?
> They are great for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine FX-8120 is very rapid and can handle everything I can ask for!


An Intel i5 2500K will outperform any chip AMD has and can be had for 179 USD from microcenter. Thats why theres all the AMD hate, there is only one AMD chip that came close to matching an Intel in recent years and that was the Phenom II 1100T and it only came close to matching a Core i7 950 which came out in 2008 when the AMD chip came out in 2010.

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Never heard about that chip :O tell me about it and please link some site with information about it


The AMD Phenom II 1100T is ta great chip and if it is compared to the FX-8120 at the same clock it will perform better.

also look at this
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
See how AMD stacks up against Intel? That pretty much explains everyone's feelings.


----------



## faMine

enough with the AMD bashing.. we get it, Intel has faster processors...


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> AMD http://products.amd.com/pages/desktopcpudetail.aspx?id=640&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
> Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849


Thanks, you could have just said Phenom II X6 and I should hava known it directly!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> An Intel i5 2500K will outperform any chip AMD has and can be had for 179 USD from microcenter. Thats why theres all the AMD hate, there is only one AMD chip that came close to matching an Intel in recent years and that was the Phenom II 1100T and it only came close to matching a Core i7 950 which came out in 2008 when the AMD chip came out in 2010.
> [
> The AMD Phenom II 1100T is ta great chip and if it is compared to the FX-8120 at the same clock it will perform better.
> also look at this
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
> See how AMD stacks up against Intel? That pretty much explains everyone's feelings.


Intel 2500K places below my FX-8120 (compared with same clock to my FX), that's true ****


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> AMD http://products.amd.com/pages/desktopcpudetail.aspx?id=640&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
> Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you could have just said Phenom II X6 and I should hava known it directly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> An Intel i5 2500K will outperform any chip AMD has and can be had for 179 USD from microcenter. Thats why theres all the AMD hate, there is only one AMD chip that came close to matching an Intel in recent years and that was the Phenom II 1100T and it only came close to matching a Core i7 950 which came out in 2008 when the AMD chip came out in 2010.
> [
> The AMD Phenom II 1100T is ta great chip and if it is compared to the FX-8120 at the same clock it will perform better.
> also look at this
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
> See how AMD stacks up against Intel? That pretty much explains everyone's feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intel 2500K places below my FX-8120 (compared with same clock to my FX), that's true ****
Click to expand...

Not trying to start a war. But in what bench/application?


----------



## LiljHoN05

Quote:


> Welcome, I love where that design is going.
> 
> I don't know about this though. The fact that it is off center rubs me the wrong way. Maybe if you replaced the screen with acrylic or plexi and bondo'd and painted it it would look right?
> 
> just my 2cents.


Hello Friend,.

I can't place it on a center because of the back panel of the Sentry LXE,.

the panel bump into 200mm Fan Holes, and I have no option to place the mesh screen because i need some airflow for a Radiator Mounted on a Top Panel ^_^,.

i will post my updated work log as soon as i finish my Phantom Mods,.

^_^

NZXT Sentry LXE Mods for the Top Panel,.


----------



## Kaged

Well, my new build will be starting sooner than I expected







I received a very nice package via Fedex this afternoon. I will be starting a build log, as soon as I can get the money, to get it into the sponsored case mod section











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Plans? You'll all just have to wait to see the build







I will tell you, it will be themed towards cancer awareness, cure, and recovery. I will be raffling it off this coming July, at my local Relay for Life event.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Well, my new build will be starting sooner than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a very nice package via Fedex this afternoon. I will be starting a build log, as soon as I can get the money, to get it into the sponsored case mod section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans? You'll all just have to wait to see the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you, it will be themed towards cancer awareness, cure, and recovery. I will be raffling it off this coming July, at my local Relay for Life event.


Sponsored??? When did you get sponsored? Lucky dog by who nzxt?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sponsored??? When did you get sponsored? Lucky dog by who nzxt?


Yes sir, NZXT has sponsored me on this. Been working with them on the sponsorship for the last 5 1/2 months, and got the approval a little over a week ago. I'm excited


----------



## coryjac0b

Well today i put together an order for my first water cooling kit. I bought the rasa 360 system. In my infinite wisdom i was thinking i would put a second 360 radiator in the loop because it will be cooling my 2 gpus also. Well my idea was to put the second radiator on the bottom. I understood that i would have to mod the hard drive mount and relocate them, but just looking and measuring it is not going to fit. Which i should have done first. Besides mounting the Rad externally on the rear, where could it be mounted.

Does anyone have 2 360 rads mounted internally on this case?


----------



## mybadomen

Well, wish me Luck Guys! When i wake up the MOTM contest will be over and maby i will win.Who knows till its over.It sure would be nice to win after all the passion and hard work i put into Venom.
Again i want to thank anyone that supported me through the build,Everyone who Voted for Venom and all members of OCN just for everything incredible you guys do every day!

Night Guys and praying i wake up on top. ( Clear your minds, i meant that in a non perverted way







)

Cya Tomorrow

One Last Picture just for good luck and for any that missed it.



And the Video. Warning not the greatest video:But i tried:






Thanks Again, MybadOmen


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Yes sir, NZXT has sponsored me on this. Been working with them on the sponsorship for the last 5 1/2 months, and got the approval a little over a week ago. I'm excited


Hey Kaged that is a great cause, and gratz on the sponsorship, I wish you the best of luck on your new build


----------



## Draven

Quote:
Originally Posted by *mybadomen* 

Well, wish me Luck Guys! When i wake up the MOTM contest will be over and maby i will win.Who knows till its over.It sure would be nice to win after all the passion and hard work i put into Venom.
Again i want to thank anyone that supported me through the build,Everyone who Voted for Venom and all members of OCN just for everything incredible you guys do every day!
Night Guys and praying i wake up on top. ( Clear your minds, i meant that in a non perverted way







)
Cya Tomorrow
One Last Picture just for good luck and for any that missed it.

*snip*


> And the Video. Warning not the greatest video:But i tried:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again, MybadOmen


Omen best of luck man I'm sure you will wake up to great news.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> also look at this
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
> See how AMD stacks up against Intel? That pretty much explains everyone's feelings.


Checked it out, found it to be total garbage. My mediocre AMD 1090T/Asus M4A87TD-EVO mid-grade Smoked a 2008 Alienware Aurora sporting the supposed better Intel Core i7 920 Bloomfield. I ran completely stock slowly breaking in the system (even Stock coolers). He OC'ed his i7-920 to 3.6GHz, (his Aurora came Liquid cooled), and we Both had GTX460's. Mine was a Gigabyte SE Model, his was a EVGA SOC model. His Computer ran 12GB Corsair Vengence DDR3-1600MHz; mine, Crucial Ballistix Tracer Blue 4GB DDR3-1600MHz. Due to MB limitations, My RAM was downclocked to 1330MHz.

Knowing the 2 test subjects, going by Intel is always better, you'd be dead wrong! I out performed him in everything we tested, (the standard benchmarks, Crysis, Ungine Heaven, who gets the most FPS in Devil May Cry 4 on max settings,Winrar, and 3DMark11). Sadly enough, He couldn't get through 3DMark11 w/o Bluescreening. He kept Downclocking until he could make it though, but sadly, @3GHz the 920 Bloomfield didn't stand a chance against my 1090T.

Now, I've pretty much decided that I am getting this case here in a few weeks, once a pay-check comes in. I'll post pics then, but I'll probably "adjust" things before actually putting my setup in it.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Yes sir, NZXT has sponsored me on this. Been working with them on the sponsorship for the last 5 1/2 months, and got the approval a little over a week ago. I'm excited


GRATS Kaged !!!!!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Yes sir, NZXT has sponsored me on this. Been working with them on the sponsorship for the last 5 1/2 months, and got the approval a little over a week ago. I'm excited


congrats dude!


----------



## mybadomen

OMG i wake up and see the MOTM Thread.Lol. Are they kidding?And i find it so funny anyone else can say what they like but if i say a word they delete me post or accuse me of something.I have no idea why people cant understand it was allot easier for people to Vote for a build that's complete versus a build that is far from complete.Lol i won the contest from day 1 and every day since and i am not the winner yet? Its questionable?.LOL Funny stuff that is.I could barely wait to see the results this morning!


----------



## Rowey

You didnt win?


----------



## ReconRunner

haha i sleep on my parts...jk i make love to them.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> haha i sleep on my parts...jk i make love to them.


I love that feeling when stuff starts arriving! Couple words of advice. Take your time and pay attention to all small details.It will pay off in the end.

Take Care , MybadOmen


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Yes sir, NZXT has sponsored me on this. Been working with them on the sponsorship for the last 5 1/2 months, and got the approval a little over a week ago. I'm excited


That's awesome! I'm sure you'll knock the build out of the park.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coryjac0b*
> 
> Well today i put together an order for my first water cooling kit. I bought the rasa 360 system. In my infinite wisdom i was thinking i would put a second 360 radiator in the loop because it will be cooling my 2 gpus also. Well my idea was to put the second radiator on the bottom. I understood that i would have to mod the hard drive mount and relocate them, but just looking and measuring it is not going to fit. Which i should have done first. Besides mounting the Rad externally on the rear, where could it be mounted.
> Does anyone have 2 360 rads mounted internally on this case?


You can put one up top and one in the front. Or hang the second one off the back. Here's my build log for some idea of what to do:

From this post forward are pictures and details of putting in the front 360.

The beginning of the log with details of the top mount in the early pages.

And finally a guide to doing WC'ing in general in the Phantom.


----------



## mybadomen

Guys i just found out Voting is still open for another 5 Hours for MOTM.

Please if you haven't Voted yet Please Vote for Venom if you think it deserves it not much time Left

Here is the Link to Vote: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now

Also My build Log (Don't forget to check out page 16) http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-venom-last-day-of-voting-for-motm-2nd-phantom-build-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good

And a Video i made (Ignore the Trolls) http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-venom-last-day-of-voting-for-motm-2nd-phantom-build-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good

Also if you are a member with low rep that Voted for me Please contact kevingreenbmx or tater also.Because i believe they are removing any votes from members with low rep unless they sent a pm.So please if you did Vote for me already and have low Rep.Contact one of those 2 on the MOTM thread or from what i understand your Votes will be removed.

Thanks Guys Highly Appreciate everyone that supported me regardless if i win or not after they take votes away.

Take Care all MybadOmen

PS . Also Kaged i am super proud of you !! Way to go mate.I even noticed they have the cancer awareness on there front page now at NZXT!!
Way to Make a Difference in the world mate !!! Super Siked for you!


----------



## Draven

@mybadomen members with low rep can still vote, you don;t need to send a PM, I found that out a while ago just letting you know dude.


----------



## mybadomen

Yes i am aware of that but the Votes are being "removed" if you didn't send a PM. to them from what i understand.Its very confusing.I tried to link you guys the tater or whatever that is but i couldn't find it.But it also says a Pm to kevin is fine also.


----------



## mybadomen

Well guys off to Harbor Freight Tools. I have been dying to get there.They have a 5 speed drill press on sale for club members of the store for 59.99.Its a sweet drill press at an amazing price.And i really need one badly.Plus it will help pass some time. See you all soon and oh yeah i added some more Photo's to the Modding tool project i did called Project Ben it. You might want to check them out.

Here is a link to Project Bend It : http://www.overclock.net/t/1208528/project-bend-it-modding-tool-build-log


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys i just found out Voting is still open for another 5 Hours for MOTM.
> 
> Please if you haven't Voted yet Please Vote for Venom if you think it deserves it not much time Left
> 
> Here is the Link to Vote: http://www.overclock.net/t/1184204/january-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-vote-now
> 
> Also My build Log (Don't forget to check out page 16) http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-venom-last-day-of-voting-for-motm-2nd-phantom-build-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good
> 
> And a Video i made (Ignore the Trolls) http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-venom-last-day-of-voting-for-motm-2nd-phantom-build-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good
> 
> Also if you are a member with low rep that Voted for me Please contact kevingreenbmx or tater also.Because i believe they are removing any votes from members with low rep unless they sent a pm.So please if you did Vote for me already and have low Rep.Contact one of those 2 on the MOTM thread or from what i understand your Votes will be removed.
> 
> Thanks Guys Highly Appreciate everyone that supported me regardless if i win or not after they take votes away.
> 
> Take Care all MybadOmen
> 
> PS . Also Kaged i am super proud of you !! Way to go mate.I even noticed they have the cancer awareness on there front page now at NZXT!!
> Way to Make a Difference in the world mate !!! Super Siked for you!


Holy crap man I think reminding us 100 times was enough. I'm just saying it turns people off.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> Holy crap man I think reminding us 100 times was enough. I'm just saying it turns people off.


He's excited, I would be too! Especially if my baby was so close to winning.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> hehe, more tips will lead to more questions and the next thing you know, you'll have your own DSLR! (buy Nikon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )LOL
> Our very own JoePhoto put a nice guide here. Outside of using Aperture priority to get you started, here are a couple more things to look out for using the DSLR for the first time on your rig.
> - Look at the quality of light you are shooting in. More than likely the camera will be set to auto white balance which is easily tricked by indoor lights (tungsten for regular bulbs or fluorescent bulbs). If at all possible, try shooting your rig next to an open window during the day to get natural light which will make your picture's colors look more natural as opposed to having that orange or green cast by indoor lights.
> - This isn't to say don't shoot your rig with indoor light but one other thing to watch out for on your camera when shooting with indoor light is the shutter speed. If you are not shooting on a tripod and are shooting handheld, keep an eye out on your shutter speed so that it doesn't dip below 1/60th of a second (general rule of thumb). You can see the shutter speed by looking through the viewfinder (when in aperture priority and looking at the shutter speed). Depending on where you point your camera, the shutter speed will automatically change so that the camera can determine what it thinks is the correct exposure for you. The slower the shutter speed, the more likely you will have what is called camera shake and will cause your image to become blurry. The other negative about shooting indoors is that the camera (when in auto ISO) will also bump up the ISO which will introduce that "grainy" effect to your images and won't look as sharp. The higher the ISO, the more grain you will get in your images.
> - Focus. We can get into single point auto focus and all that but one key concept to grasp right away is where the camera decides to focus when using auto focus. Say for example when you look through the viewfinder, you see the side of your case closest to you, the RAM halfway in the screen, and your rear fan in the back. If you want the ram in focus and the rest blurry, make sure the camera is focused on the ram and not the side of the camera or the fan because the ram will then be out of focus. Depending how large your aperture is (large aperture = lower number), this "blurriness" will be much more pronounced.
> - Take as many pictures as you want/have time for and and see what you like most. (you can always delete and filling up a SD/CF card is free)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got most of my components (minus the power supply and gpu) today so I'll try to take some pics of the start of my Phantom build this weekend and post them here to see if I can follow my own advice. LOL


Thank you very much







I know bout that thread and have it bookmarked, and I'll definitely be reading it over!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Well, my new build will be starting sooner than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a very nice package via Fedex this afternoon. I will be starting a build log, as soon as I can get the money, to get it into the sponsored case mod section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans? You'll all just have to wait to see the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you, it will be themed towards cancer awareness, cure, and recovery. I will be raffling it off this coming July, at my local Relay for Life event.


This is great man, I'm proud of you, you totally deserve it. Make us proud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> haha i sleep on my parts...jk i make love to them.


I too... make love to my parts when I am lonely some nights.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Holy crap man I think reminding us 100 times was enough. I'm just saying it turns people off.


He wants to spread the word bout the contest, if I had a chance of making more people aware, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## lightsout

I know but he has done it over and over again. MAybe I'm the only one it bothers.


----------



## Reaper2794

Yeah because there are hundreds, even thousands of members who post here, you want to gain everyone's awareness

Just ignore it and move on, no one's forcing you to read em

They don't bother me one bit


----------



## ace ventura069

i want to change my 120 mm nzxt fans and the 2 120mm fans on my h100
wich would be good to buy?
i would like to have fans with blue led's








because the one on the sidepanel broke down











what do you guys think about my new psu ?
a cm silent pro gold modular


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Well, my new build will be starting sooner than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a very nice package via Fedex this afternoon. I will be starting a build log, as soon as I can get the money, to get it into the sponsored case mod section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans? You'll all just have to wait to see the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you, it will be themed towards cancer awareness, cure, and recovery. I will be raffling it off this coming July, at my local Relay for Life event.


Kaged! if you need any help on the build let me know, i'll donate what I can


----------



## atibbo69

Guys, I currently have my XFX 750PRO PSU fan facing downwards, I just figured it should be like that since there's a dust filter on the bottom. But, would it get more air flow facing upwards?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Guys, I currently have my XFX 750PRO PSU fan facing downwards, I just figured it should be like that since there's a dust filter on the bottom. But, would it get more air flow facing upwards?


Nope you're doing it the better way.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Nope you're doing it the better way.


K thanks Num! I just bought another 5770 so I'm running crossfire now and I noticed it getting a little warm.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> K thanks Num! I just bought another 5770 so I'm running crossfire now and I noticed it getting a little warm.


Ah well that's because you should be putting water blocks on those GPU's.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ah well that's because you should be putting water blocks on those GPU's.


Lol! I dunno if it'll be worth it. Only GPU water block I can find for the 5770 are the XSPC universal. And I've heard the 5770's are glitchy when OC'd.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i want to change my 120 mm nzxt fans and the 2 120mm fans on my h100
> wich would be good to buy?
> i would like to have fans with blue led's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because the one on the sidepanel broke down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about my new psu ?
> a cm silent pro gold modular


You can get either the NZXT 120mm, or the Bitfenix Spectre or Spectre Pros

You should also consider the Enermax TB Vegas or Apollish


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Well guys off to Harbor Freight Tools. I have been dying to get there.They have a 5 speed drill press on sale for club members of the store for 59.99.Its a sweet drill press at an amazing price.And i really need one badly.Plus it will help pass some time. See you all soon and oh yeah i added some more Photo's to the Modding tool project i did called Project Ben it. You might want to check them out.
> Here is a link to Project Bend It : http://www.overclock.net/t/1208528/project-bend-it-modding-tool-build-log


Hey, just so you know, Any kindda Electric drill, saw, etc... you get from Harbor freight, when you get it open it up and spread the armatures out a little. They don't quality assure their products when putting them together, and most times the armatures are too far apart, making them pretty weak. I got one for free cause it wouldn't cut plexiglass, and after I did that, I was cutting up a case with it! it gives it more torque.

Just giving you the heads up


----------



## ace ventura069

the Enermax TB Vegas or Apollish are very nice but 20€ for a fan... that comes @ 100€ for 5 fans thats to expansive at the moment
what about phobya g-silent fans?

will the fans fit on the h100 to control them and on the standard fancontroller of the fanthom case


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> the Enermax TB Vegas or Apollish are very nice but 20€ for a fan... that comes @ 100€ for 5 fans thats to expansive at the moment
> what about phobya g-silent fans?
> will the fans fit on the h100 to control them and on the standard fancontroller of the fanthom case


i hate clear colored fans


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> i hate clear colored fans


why?


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> why?


they look like absolute crap in my opinion, cheap and crappy looking


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> they look like absolute crap in my opinion, cheap and crappy looking


For once, i agree with you


----------



## Riott77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i want to change my 120 mm nzxt fans and the 2 120mm fans on my h100
> wich would be good to buy?
> i would like to have fans with blue led's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because the one on the sidepanel broke down


You could take a look at the Cooler Master Sickleflow fans. 69cfm, 2000rpm, 19db. I replaced the 120mm fans in my case with them. I liked that they had led's, but weren't a clear plastic. They've got a smoky look to them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103060


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riott77*
> 
> You could take a look at the Cooler Master Sickleflow fans. 69cfm, 2000rpm, 19db. I replaced the 120mm fans in my case with them. I liked that they had led's, but weren't a clear plastic. They've got a smoky look to them.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103060


these are nice as well, not as high quality but still nice


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys i just found out Voting is still open for another 5 Hours for MOTM.
> 
> PS . Also Kaged i am super proud of you !! Way to go mate.I even noticed they have the cancer awareness on there front page now at NZXT!!
> Way to Make a Difference in the world mate !!! Super Siked for you!


Thank you sir







This build means a lot to me, and I hope to get even more awareness out there. The Relay for Life event here, will be much different this year, if I can attract a different audience to come support it, instead of their parents, or grand parents dragging them along, and not understanding why they are there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey Kaged that is a great cause, and gratz on the sponsorship, I wish you the best of luck on your new build


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> congrats dude!


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> This is great man, I'm proud of you, you totally deserve it. Make us proud!


I will do my best to make OCN members proud, thank you sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Kaged! if you need any help on the build let me know, i'll donate what I can


Thank you sir I've been on the fence about setting up a donation through paypal, to help offset the cost of the hardware a little bit. I have until July to get it completed, so even if I didn't get much in donations, I can still feasibly get done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That's awesome! I'm sure you'll knock the build out of the park.


Thank you kindly







I'm a little nervous about tearing this case apart, but I'll get it looking knock out sexy soon enough


----------



## reaver83

I like the smoke look on my Gigabyte GTX460SE Windforce x2 fans, its just a little more clear than the shroud, but really accents it. Just wish they had added a little lighting to them, that would have really set them off.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riott77*
> 
> You could take a look at the Cooler Master Sickleflow fans. 69cfm, 2000rpm, 19db. I replaced the 120mm fans in my case with them. I liked that they had led's, but weren't a clear plastic. They've got a smoky look to them.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103060


do they work with the fan controller of the phantom?
do you have pic's of them inside your case?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> do they work with the fan controller of the phantom?
> do you have pic's of them inside your case?


It will work with the phantoms controller.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Got my Phantom for my backup rig up, and your front page is very wrong. I've a Corsair H70 installed in the rear, with fans on either side and it fits just fine. Obviously, due to the top fan, it's a bit tight, but I had not a single problem nor a single worry regarding its fitting. The only possible problems it has brought about would be the lack of access to the IO ports, so I can't put iROG Connect in







. Pics for proofs:





PS. I'd also like to be part of the club







I've the white case with red trim.

PSS. 100th post!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Got my Phantom for my backup rig up, and your front page is very wrong. I've a Corsair H70 installed in the rear, with fans on either side and it fits just fine. Obviously, due to the top fan, it's a bit tight, but I had not a single problem nor a single worry regarding its fitting. The only possible problems it has brought about would be the lack of access to the IO ports, so I can't put iROG Connect in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics for proofs:
> PS. I'd also like to be part of the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've the white case with red trim.
> PSS. 100th post!


You are incorrect sir. Please try to put a side 200mm fan on screwed into the proper holes with your H70. I'll give you preview: it wont fit.









You need to read the title above that entry that says "with the side 200mm fan installed".

Welcome to the club though, build looks good.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Oh god.

I dun goof'd hard. Many apologies.


----------



## Riott77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> do they work with the fan controller of the phantom?
> do you have pic's of them inside your case?


Yes, they work with the fan controller.

Not the best picture, but it's all that i could do with my camera.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2915&product_name=R4-L2R-20AC-GP
The picture on the Cooler Master website is pretty accurate.

The best part is they retail for $10.00, but i was able to get them for around $6 through amazon.


----------



## faMine

Lazy Bear, your rig says 6970 by Asus but it looks like you're rockin' two MSI 560 Ti


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Lazy Bear, your rig says 6970 by Asus but it looks like you're rockin' two MSI 560 Ti


Nope







Those are MSI Twin Frozer II 6950's, or maybe 6970's? Definitely not Asus, unless he changed the HSF's out on them to the Twin Frozr's. But not 560's, easiest way to tell is the Crossfire Bridge. SLI and Crossfire bridges do not interchange


----------



## Lazy Bear

Other rig, brah. Vanilla Cherries has is in the Phantom.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are MSI Twin Frozer II 6950's, or maybe 6970's? Definitely not Asus, unless he changed the HSF's out on them to the Twin Frozr's. But not 560's, easiest way to tell is the Crossfire Bridge. SLI and Crossfire bridges do not interchange


Oh derp.

I derped.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Oh derp.
> I derped.










I've done that myself more than a few times.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are MSI Twin Frozer II 6950's, or maybe 6970's? Definitely not Asus, unless he changed the HSF's out on them to the Twin Frozr's. But not 560's, easiest way to tell is the Crossfire Bridge. SLI and Crossfire bridges do not interchange


I would totally do that just so I can confuse ppl


----------



## TiffTaro

I just ordered the white one! <3 I thought about the pink one but I think the pink is too barbie, I didn't wanna look at it first thing in the morning. Plus I think it's easier to do things with the white one! I can't wait to get it :3 I think the side panel screw opening thing is so cool







I can't wait to start putting my computer together!! ._. so much work picking out hardware.


----------



## Kaged

I did my first round of modding to the Pink Phantom today. Only took about an hour to do, and I think it looks amazing.

See if you can spot the difference, before clicking the spoiler

































Enjoy










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I know but he has done it over and over again. MAybe I'm the only one it bothers.


No you are not the only one.


----------



## faMine

HOLY CRAP KAGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That deserves so much rep and so many happy faces


----------



## Reaper2794

Top mounted PSU Dx


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Top mounted PSU Dx


Yeah but look at the room in the bottom of the case. Think about it, the power supply can intake from the top of the case now. It's going to work out so wonderfully.


----------



## faMine

Check out mybadomen's build mention on NZXT's Facebook page!

https://www.facebook.com/nzxtcorp?sk=wall


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Yeah but look at the room in the bottom of the case. Think about it, the power supply can intake from the top of the case now. It's going to work out so wonderfully.


Yeah it'll definitely be nice, he can route the cables through the top now too, but if I'm not mistaken he also swapped around the side so that you have to open it up from the opposite side now right? as in where you'd normally put the parts in, it's on the other side now


----------



## faMine

It's basically set up like Silverstone Fortress series cases. I sort of like that. I wouldn't mind having my case to my left


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yeah it'll definitely be nice, he can route the cables through the top now too, but if I'm not mistaken he also swapped around the side so that you have to open it up from the opposite side now right? as in where you'd normally put the parts in, it's on the other side now


That's exactly what it will do. Besides the top mounted PSU, which I do prefer bottom, I think reversed ATX case's are awesome. I could make it a bottom mounted PSU again, but that would take a lot more work than it's really worth. Plus, I wanted the real estate at the bottom of the case


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> That's exactly what it will do. Besides the top mounted PSU, which I do prefer bottom, I think reversed ATX case's are awesome. I could make it a bottom mounted PSU again, but that would take a lot more work than it's really worth. Plus, I wanted the real estate at the bottom of the case


I love you Kaged <3


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> That's exactly what it will do. Besides the top mounted PSU, which I do prefer bottom, I think reversed ATX case's are awesome. I could make it a bottom mounted PSU again, but that would take a lot more work than it's really worth. Plus, I wanted the real estate at the bottom of the case


I smell a 480 rad in the future.


----------



## hellphyre

Hey everyone, just swapped out my case for a little water cooling project. My Cooler Master was crowded. Waiting on my block and res LEDs but you get the idea. Full build pics in my profile.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I smell a 480 rad in the future.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Why not mount the radiator where the top fan should be...?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Why not mount the radiator where the top fan should be...?


Because I've already done that before. I wanted something entirely different for this particular build


----------



## Lazy Bear

I was asking the guy above you, hellphyre, sorry, should have quoted the post, but at the time I was posting it you hadn't posted yet.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I was asking the guy above you, hellphyre, sorry, should have quoted the post, but at the time I was posting it you hadn't posted yet.


Wanted to still get the benefit of the top exhaust fan pulling and the case comes with brackets to offset the rad in order to keep it in. No other reason really.


----------



## Lazy Bear

It just looks so odd without a second top fan.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I was asking the guy above you, hellphyre, sorry, should have quoted the post, but at the time I was posting it you hadn't posted yet.


Ah, my bad









There's my derp for the day faMine


----------



## hellphyre

Case only comes with one top fan, ill have to order the 2nd. Are you thinking ditch the 200mm and move the Rad up?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Case only comes with one top fan, ill have to order the 2nd. Are you thinking ditch the 200mm and move the Rad up?


You would probably benefit from ditching the 200mm fans, moving the rad up to the top without the brackets, and adding 2 more matching 120mm fans to the top of the case, under the plastic cover. You could even notch the center divider to the width of the rad, to improve airflow through the center, but it probably wouldn't make much of a difference doing that.

Edit - If you do the 2 120mm's up top, you will need to get some longer screws as well.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Ah, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's my derp for the day faMine


Glad I'm not the only one









Hellphyre look at my build log and you will see how it can be mounted in the top with some modification. You don't need to get as extreme with the mounting but you get the idea.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> You would probably benefit from ditching the 200mm fans, moving the rad up to the top without the brackets, and adding 2 more matching 120mm fans to the top of the case, under the plastic cover. You could even notch the center divider to the width of the rad, to improve airflow through the center, but it probably wouldn't make much of a difference doing that.


Oh ok. Will two 120mm fans fit under the top cover?


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellphyre look at my build log and you will see how it can be mounted in the top with some modification. You don't need to get as extreme with the mounting but you get the idea.


Nice mod, another Raystorm too. The LEDs they sent with mine were rubbish and pulled out of the connector not to mention one was burnt out when i got it.


----------



## faMine

Thanks ^^ the LEDs are only good if they work









Two will fit, but you will have to cut one of the mounting holes to get it to work.

The additional two fans will add a negligible amount of cooling however.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Oh ok. Will two 120mm fans fit under the top cover?


With the rad centered like that, the one closer to the front could pose a problem. I have 2 sitting under my top cover, but I also have a 360 rad set back further in the top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Thanks ^^ the LEDs are only good if they work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The additional two fans will add a negligible amount of cooling however.


This is also true. You might see a 1-3*C difference, on a good day, but that difference could make or break an overclock, if you're going for a high overclock. But if you're already 1.6Ghz over stock, you should be fine without them.


----------



## hellphyre

I'm at 38 idle and 59 full load as it sits now. Thanks for the advice on the build.


----------



## faMine

This is the truth.


----------



## hellphyre

200mm and Rad brackets removed. Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Looks much nicer!


----------



## Papas

Got some questions. About to order the red phantom but need some help first.

1st question. Does it have red led fans?

2nd question. I need a decent Psu around 650w that is modular and has cables long enough to route behind the mb so that its a clean build.

Thanks!


----------



## Lazy Bear

My HX850 worked perfectly, so an HX650 should work.

Regarding red LEDs, I have no idea. I know that mine does, and I know that, on Newegg, the image showing the case with the top fan on shows that it has blue LEDs. Another thing, the red is out of stock on Newegg, where are you going to be ordering from?


----------



## Papas

Walmart. Still haven't used my gift cards from xmas so no out of pocket expenses.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Got some questions. About to order the red phantom but need some help first.
> 1st question. Does it have red led fans?
> 2nd question. I need a decent Psu around 650w that is modular and has cables long enough to route behind the mb so that its a clean build.
> Thanks!


I use a raidmax 730watt. Not fully modular but partially and Ive never had an issue after 18 months. Good budget PSU.

The Red Phantom has blue LED's

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152036


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riott77*
> 
> Yes, they work with the fan controller.
> 
> Not the best picture, but it's all that i could do with my camera.
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2915&product_name=R4-L2R-20AC-GP
> The picture on the Cooler Master website is pretty accurate.
> The best part is they retail for $10.00, but i was able to get them for around $6 through amazon.


thx mate


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> I did my first round of modding to the Pink Phantom today. Only took about an hour to do, and I think it looks amazing.
> See if you can spot the difference, before clicking the spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done, i already did that tho









please go on ^-^


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Well done, i already did that tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please go on ^-^


Yeah I was going to say that you did, but decided to let it go.

But it does look really good Kaged looking forward to more updates. Is there a log for it?


----------



## Draven

@hellphyre question for you... why didn't you go pump>cpu>rad>res>pump, would that have been better just putting it out there cuz that is how I am going to do mine when I get it going, or I am just an idiot lol


----------



## Draven

@kaged...DUDE LOOKING AWESOME!!!! I would have never thought of putting the psu at the top but such a great idea 1+ for you man!!


----------



## lightsout

Kaged that looks sick! Loving it!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Well done, i already did that tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please go on ^-^


Thanks, I got the inspiration to o it from you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah I was going to say that you did, but decided to let it go.
> But it does look really good Kaged looking forward to more updates. Is there a log for it?


Thanks







I'm still waiting for a response from an Admin, to post in the sponsored case mod section. If I don't here from one soon, I will probably stick it in the normal case mod section, until I get a response.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Kaged that looks sick! Loving it!


Thank you sir


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @kaged...DUDE LOOKING AWESOME!!!! I would have never thought of putting the psu at the top but such a great idea 1+ for you man!!


Missed one









Thank you, and thanks for the Rep too







.


----------



## mybadomen

Omg i almost cried when i logged in and seen i won the MOTM ! I was so overwhelmed.I have never won anything like this before in my life.

I wanted to thank you guys here on the NZXT Phantom Owners Club where i spend most of my time here at Overclocker.net.

Thank you guys for all the advice and help you have given me.Thank you guys for all the support you have gave to me.I cant even say in words how grateful i am for this club and all the members in it.

Any advice i would have is: I build with very limited amount of tools and money,Like i know allot of others here also do.It is a struggle but just keep thinking outside the box and do what you can do.Also if you worked hard on a build and a Contest comes up GO FOR IT! I never imagined in a million years i even had a chance or becoming a nominee or getting any votes more then a couple.But to win it was totally amazing and unbelievable. So it just goes to show if you work hard with what you have to work with you can do great things.

I dont think i have ever seen a bad build.Every build is special in its own way.That's what makes Modding so great and a community like OCN so great.We get to see all kinds of different ideas put into action.

Again i want to Thank every one of you for everything!

Also you might find this cool: https://www.facebook.com/nzxtcorp

Dont forget to check out Kaged there also.He is on the same page!


----------



## faMine

Good job!

You definitely deserved the win. The amount of work and effort you put into your build definitely made it the number one choice.

You better make some more builds that take the title.

Another Phantom build?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Good job!
> You definitely deserved the win. The amount of work and effort you put into your build definitely made it the number one choice.
> You better make some more builds that take the title.
> Another Phantom build?


Still working on Modding tools.I just got a drill press and i am adding a vise that does x and y axis i believe so i can do some milling of plastics and light metal from home.And working on a bunch of other tools for the next build.Not sure what the next build is going to be but i can say i would hate to leave the Phantom Forum .So maby another Phantom not really sure yet.


----------



## ace ventura069

way to go mybadomen on the motm contest


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Still working on Modding tools.I just got a drill press and i am adding a vise that does x and y axis i believe so i can do some milling of plastics and light metal from home.And working on a bunch of other tools for the next build.Not sure what the next build is going to be but i can say i would hate to leave the Phantom Forum .So maby another Phantom not really sure yet.


Grab a 410 and do an awesome mid tower build. I'd like to see what the pros can do with that thing.


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah really thinking of a 410 maby depends if i can get some help from NZXT.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah really thinking of a 410 maby depends if i can get some help from NZXT.


Screw that the Switch!

Great looking case.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @hellphyre question for you... why didn't you go pump>cpu>rad>res>pump, would that have been better just putting it out there cuz that is how I am going to do mine when I get it going, or I am just an idiot lol


Didn't think it made a difference as long as my res feeds my pump. My first WC build so i could be wrong.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100903


----------



## d-block

Just got mine. Haven't had a chance to put anything extra in it yet. So far I like it a lot more than my old haf 932.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> I did my first round of modding to the Pink Phantom today. Only took about an hour to do, and I think it looks amazing.
> See if you can spot the difference, before clicking the spoiler


How hard was it to flip it around? Do you have a work log; know someone that does? This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for, since I gave up my old HP Pavilion, as it had WAY better cooling flipped like that. Would have kept the old thing, but it was mATX form factor, with only a rear 60MM fan. TY, you just confirmed it for me, this is the case I am getting in a couple of weeks, when I get my College funds in. Been looking to do this cause the way my current computer sits, there is no room between the computer and the monitor to open the door.







I know your not the 1st one to do this to a Phantom, but +1 rep from me, (if I'm allowed).


----------



## k.3nny

D Blck, where's the mobo ?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> How hard was it to flip it around? Do you have a work log; know someone that does? This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for, since I gave up my old HP Pavilion, as it had WAY better cooling flipped like that. Would have kept the old thing, but it was mATX form factor, with only a rear 60MM fan. TY, you just confirmed it for me, this is the case I am getting in a couple of weeks, when I get my College funds in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know your not the 1st one to do this to a Phantom, but +1 rep from me, (if I'm allowed).


its to easy to discribe tbh :|

make the bottom and top loose, drill 4 rivets of the 5.25 bay.

Aaand rewind


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> How hard was it to flip it around? Do you have a work log; know someone that does? This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for, since I gave up my old HP Pavilion, as it had WAY better cooling flipped like that. Would have kept the old thing, but it was mATX form factor, with only a rear 60MM fan. TY, you just confirmed it for me, this is the case I am getting in a couple of weeks, when I get my College funds in. Been looking to do this cause the way my current computer sits, there is no room between the computer and the monitor to open the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know your not the 1st one to do this to a Phantom, but +1 rep from me, (if I'm allowed).


Thank you







I have started a build log on NZXT's forum, but I'm still waiting for information from OCN to get a build log started in the sponsored case mod section. I have pictures on the other forum showing the process, but I'm still working on the captions to go along with them.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> its to easy to discribe tbh :|
> make the bottom and top loose, drill 4 rivets of the 5.25 bay.
> Aaand rewind


Pretty much exactly like that


----------



## k.3nny

Couldnt resist







!

Link to full build ofcourse








http://www.overclock.net/t/1012376/nzxt-phantom-white-reversed-atx/0_50


----------



## Rowey

Now a proud owner of a 580, yummy!!


----------



## k.3nny

Niice rowey!

soo u got 2 now or?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> D Blck, where's the mobo ?


I'm debating on the h70 or h100. I like that I can hide the h70 easily in the front but don't want to have crappy performance either.


----------



## 1TheChosenOne1

Been saving for like half a year but I finally saved up enough to build my first rig. Add me to the club guys!


Is there any way to get rid of that gap between the side panel and the front panel?
Man those Enermax Apollish fans come with too much cabling. Each fan has to have a separate fan controller and there's no way to daisy chain them together. So since I have 3 of them, I had to hide 3 fan controllers and it's cabling.


But I made it work!


Still gotta work on the cable management near the power supply but it's not really seen when the side panel is on.





Let me know if there's anything I can improve on!


----------



## mybadomen

Looks great to me.

and K3nny you still have that orange one?

Also guys check out the Homepage of OCN!


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> *sniped*
> Couldnt resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Link to full build ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1012376/nzxt-phantom-white-reversed-atx/0_50


Thanx for the link.







I was gonna do this mod to the Guardian case, but I didn't find out til after I got it that the HDD tray, 3.5" tray, and the 5.25" tray were off center of the case, and metal for the rear is folded from the Bottom, so it would be easier just to flip the whole case upside down, and then have these Ghastly holes in the top where the pegs for the case stand-offs were. NTM, the front cover has that Temp sensor that sticks above teh top of the case, and the way it is designed, if I flip it, then no more drive bay access, and the intake fan wont align, and would chew up the wiring for the Temp sensors.

Was very disappointed I couldn't do what I wanted, thats why I was like ****, YES!!! when I saw you can do it to the Phantom.

*Edit* Congrats MyBadOmen on the congrats on the front page of OCN!


----------



## LPRaver89

That 7950 is pretty!


----------



## 1TheChosenOne1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> That 7950 is pretty!


Thanks! Depending on how well it performs on my favorite games, I am thinking on selling it once the XFX Double D 7970's are in stock again. Was gonna go with a reference 7970 but I don't think it would have looked as good in my rig as this would.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TheChosenOne1*
> 
> 
> Let me know if there's anything I can improve on!


Is that a factory sticker on the Ethernet port? I wouldn't risk leaving a sticker on any part of the mainboard. When stickers get hot, they fall off, then you have a sticky mess that looks dirty in a few days. other than that, your good. Sorry if it's not, but thats the only suggestion I have. Oh, and just so you know, doesn't matter if you have Gigabit LAN if your Router/Modem doesn't support it, and then it's still up to what your ISP supports. Not to say it's meaningless to get something with that kindda support, cause it's definately Future-proof, but also, for Gigabit LAN you need CAT6 cable from your puter to your router for full speeds, if not, then you'll go through wires like crazy.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TheChosenOne1*
> 
> Thanks! Depending on how well it performs on my favorite games, I am thinking on selling it once the XFX Double D 7970's are in stock again. Was gonna go with a reference 7970 but I don't think it would have looked as good in my rig as this would.


For the price of those cards I wouldnt be able to resist getting a reference design and drowning that sucker.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Niice rowey!
> soo u got 2 now or?


Just the one kenny, not got enough dollar for two









Congrats badomen!


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks Rowey and everyone else that left comments.I am heading to bed if i can sleep.Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Rowey

No probs, you deserve it. Will reply to your pm's tomorrow







sleep well all


----------



## 1TheChosenOne1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Is that a factory sticker on the Ethernet port? I wouldn't risk leaving a sticker on any part of the mainboard. When stickers get hot, they fall off, then you have a sticky mess that looks dirty in a few days. other than that, your good. Sorry if it's not, but thats the only suggestion I have. Oh, and just so you know, doesn't matter if you have Gigabit LAN if your Router/Modem doesn't support it, and then it's still up to what your ISP supports. Not to say it's meaningless to get something with that kindda support, cause it's definately Future-proof, but also, for Gigabit LAN you need CAT6 cable from your puter to your router for full speeds, if not, then you'll go through wires like crazy.


Thx for the pointers. I'll be sure to remove that sticker. Forgot it was even there.


----------



## 1TheChosenOne1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> For the price of those cards I would be able to resist getting a reference design and drowning that sucker.


I was thinking about that too but seeing that this is my first build, I just wanted to keep things simple for now. Maybe in the future tho.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Looks great to me.
> and K3nny you still have that orange one?
> Also guys check out the Homepage of OCN!


Nope gone man, planning a black 410 maybe







for my GF
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Thanx for the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna do this mod to the Guardian case, but I didn't find out til after I got it that the HDD tray, 3.5" tray, and the 5.25" tray were off center of the case, and metal for the rear is folded from the Bottom, so it would be easier just to flip the whole case upside down, and then have these Ghastly holes in the top where the pegs for the case stand-offs were. NTM, the front cover has that Temp sensor that sticks above teh top of the case, and the way it is designed, if I flip it, then no more drive bay access, and the intake fan wont align, and would chew up the wiring for the Temp sensors.
> 
> Was very disappointed I couldn't do what I wanted, thats why I was like ****, YES!!! when I saw you can do it to the Phantom.
> 
> *Edit* Congrats MyBadOmen on the congrats on the front page of OCN!


Gladly done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Just the one kenny, not got enough dollar for two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats badomen!


haha ok cool


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TheChosenOne1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Is that a factory sticker on the Ethernet port? I wouldn't risk leaving a sticker on any part of the mainboard. When stickers get hot, they fall off, then you have a sticky mess that looks dirty in a few days. other than that, your good. Sorry if it's not, but thats the only suggestion I have. Oh, and just so you know, doesn't matter if you have Gigabit LAN if your Router/Modem doesn't support it, and then it's still up to what your ISP supports. Not to say it's meaningless to get something with that kindda support, cause it's definately Future-proof, but also, for Gigabit LAN you need CAT6 cable from your puter to your router for full speeds, if not, then you'll go through wires like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the pointers. I'll be sure to remove that sticker. Forgot it was even there.
Click to expand...

I left that sticker on mine. Shows which nic is intel. Been there for a year never had an issue.


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TheChosenOne1*
> 
> 
> Let me know if there's anything I can improve on!


Nice looking rig! I have a very similar setup with the components I picked out. Questions for you:

Where did you get the white sleeved Front Panel cables? Or did you resleeve the original Phantom wires?

Also where did you get a white extension for the front USB3.0 connection or did you repaint the cable?


----------



## mybadomen

Morning guys and Gals


----------



## dartuil

hello


----------



## mybadomen

Hey esproductions Mate. We miss you here. What happened we don't hear from you much anymore?

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## dartuil

men do you have a tips for vibrating HDD?
i hearing hdd more than when they were in my cm 690


----------



## airnews39

Got my pedestal coated in a gloss white to match the case.
Starting to look like something now...


----------



## k.3nny

looking good, but how your gonna make that looking like phantom front?


----------



## airnews39

Probably will bend some acrylic.
It's more about function than form..


----------



## faMine

Very interested in seeing how the pedestal works out.


----------



## mybadomen

I am so stuck!! I want to get working on my next Build. Tools are ready.I am ready. Pockets are empty from Venom .LOL I ended up posting it for sale Locally but no one around my area even knows what a Ghz is never mind Liquid cooling or anything else.They just run to best buy or walmart and grab whats on sale. He He. I might give it a weak and then Tear Venom Apart. I cant sit here and not build something.I go crazy sitting doing nothing.

Lol

Only new news i have is i got a new mouse pad with a Bestbuy card i got from Christmas.It went on sale and the card was just sitting going to waste so i got this one:


----------



## faMine

Sell Venom in the marketplace here. I'm sure you could get some nice bids









I'd also try eBay. Just let them know it's going to cost a pretty penny for shipping.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> men do you have a tips for vibrating HDD?
> i hearing hdd more than when they were in my cm 690


woow im invisible


----------



## k.3nny

ever wanted to buy a phantom but dont have the money?

Check here!

http://store.nzxt.com/category_s/36.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=36&show=12&page=2

Some flaws on the cases, but damn ill look over that emediatly with those prices


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> woow im invisible


Some rubber Grommets sometimes work,Not sure what you mean by vibrating? is it a Raptor? If so they are just Loud anyway.


----------



## dartuil

this is what i got from a HDD my windows one :




the other sound is :


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> ever wanted to buy a phantom but dont have the money?
> Check here!
> http://store.nzxt.com/category_s/36.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=36&show=12&page=2
> Some flaws on the cases, but damn ill look over that emediatly with those prices


I just saw NZXT post this on facebook


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> this is what i got from a HDD my windows one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other sound is :


Sounds just like my wife's Raptor. I took it out it drove me nuts.And found out the newer 7500 rpm was a faster drive anyway.

You are going to have to use some rubber for mounting it somehow.But Raptors are still going to be loug and crunchy sounding.My Raptor is sitting on my desk with nothing wrong with it.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> ever wanted to buy a phantom but dont have the money?
> Check here!
> http://store.nzxt.com/category_s/36.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=36&show=12&page=2
> Some flaws on the cases, but damn ill look over that emediatly with those prices


Good find k3nny. That Whisper case is just begging to be completely modded...


----------



## Reaper2794

Got this in the mail from NZXT today









Gentlemen...





^.^

(I like how I make it sound like it's a huge deal when it's really not; I just wanted to say "Gentlemen..."


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Good find k3nny. That Whisper case is just begging to be completely modded...


Do they charge shipping though? If so is it allot for a case because that might be close to the same price as a new case on sale.Just curious?But very interested.


----------



## faMine

I can't wait for my stuff to come in red!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Do they charge shipping though? If so is it allot for a case because that might be close to the same price as a new case on sale.Just curious?But very interested.


Shippin in same country is always cheap in my opinion, 70 bucks for a phantom :|! 20 buck shipping? sooo tell meh ^^


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Got this in the mail from NZXT today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen...
> 
> 
> ^.^
> (I like how I make it sound like it's a huge deal when it's really not; I just wanted to say "Gentlemen..."


Mine came with USB 2.0 if I ask for this will they send it to me?

also new Nvidia roadmap leaked
http://www.cpu-world.com//news_2012/2012020602_Latest_NVidia_Kepler_Rumors_-_Specs_Dates_and_Pricing.html


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I can't wait for my stuff to come in red!


I put in a ticket last week about getting some green ones but havent heard back yet.


----------



## faMine

That's weird. They replied to mine in about 3 hours. They said they'd ship it within 1-14 days haha so I'm just waiting on confirmation. Hopefully it happens.


----------



## dartuil

you're running for the usb 3 panel when i would like to have the usb2 version i have no usb3 accessories


----------



## Lazy Bear

Luckily I am a super awesome mega l33t PC gamer and I have a bunch of Razer stuff that seems to absolutely love all my USB 3.0 on my board and case. I'm very pleased with it having 3.0, since it is, in my experience, much more responsive than 2.0.


----------



## faMine

Pious gamers shouldn't run Razer.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I seem to have misused that word, whoops.


----------



## faMine

Haha I'm totally messing with you. To each his own as they say.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Got my pedestal coated in a gloss white to match the case.
> Starting to look like something now...


That looks great. So whats the plan i forgot? Both as intake and the fan on the end exhausting? Also I remember you said it would be a 360 and a 480. Looks like its all ready for two 480's did you get a second?


----------



## 1TheChosenOne1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> Nice looking rig! I have a very similar setup with the components I picked out. Questions for you:
> Where did you get the white sleeved Front Panel cables? Or did you resleeve the original Phantom wires?
> Also where did you get a white extension for the front USB3.0 connection or did you repaint the cable?


Thanks a lot. No way I am an amateur, sleeving is way too much work for me to do so I bought them. I did in fact spray paint my USB 3.0 cable but I kinda messed up on it. It's been like a week and it's still not dry yet. But since it won't be moving anywhere, I don't even care. I'll give you the links for the rest:

I got the front I/O, sata cables, sata power cables, and the front panel USB 2.0 cables from this website. They are Bitfenix brand. Kinda expensive but it makes a huge difference in appearance if you decide to have a side window.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_1011

The 24pin motherboard cable and the pci power cables I got from nzxt's website.

Hope this helps!


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> you're running for the usb 3 panel when i would like to have the usb2 version i have no usb3 accessories


I have an extra USB 2.0 front panel and I'd be willing to trade it for a USB 3.0 panel


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> I have an extra USB 2.0 front panel and I'd be willing to trade it for a USB 3.0 panel


Just ask NZXT for one


----------



## clickhere.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Just ask NZXT for one


I asked them explicitly for the USB3 panel the last time I made an RMA request for a new front panel, but they didnt respond and sent the regular USB2 version. When did you buy your case, did it originally come with USB3?


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*
> 
> I asked them explicitly for the USB3 panel the last time I made an RMA request for a new front panel, but they didnt respond and sent the regular USB2 version. When did you buy your case, did it originally come with USB3?


Yeah I had regular and got the USB 3

Just keep asking till they get it right haha, no one would want the regular header unless theirs broke, so...


----------



## reaver83

Quote:
Originally Posted by *k.3nny* 

ever wanted to buy a phantom but dont have the money?
Check here!
http://store.nzxt.com/category_s/36.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=36&show=12&page=2
Some flaws on the cases, but damn ill look over that emediatly with those prices









I'm game on this! AWESOME! Makes getting one even more legit, as I'm getting it for almost 1/2 price! As long as there aren't compltely broken parts, I'm good. Who knows, maybe NZXT took them in, then fixed the problems b4 reselling.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*


that's typically what it is. aside from minor scratches.. refurbished items are nice


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*


Do eet!









By the way, I have a build log started. It will be moved to the sponsored case mod section towards the end of the week









http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom#post_16396245


----------



## chinesethunda

my friend got a usb3.0 with his new phantom and it friend his and mine external hdds sata to usb converters................ =(


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That looks great. So whats the plan i forgot? Both as intake and the fan on the end exhausting? Also I remember you said it would be a 360 and a 480. Looks like its all ready for two 480's did you get a second?


Hi Lightsout,

Both radiators will intake and exhaust out the back.
It will be a 480 & a 360 with the option for me to add a 2nd 480 at a later stage.

I'll also be using Koolance QDC's which will enable be to disconnect the main case from the pedestal.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*
> 
> I asked them explicitly for the USB3 panel the last time I made an RMA request for a new front panel, but they didnt respond and sent the regular USB2 version.


Same here...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That looks great. So whats the plan i forgot? Both as intake and the fan on the end exhausting? Also I remember you said it would be a 360 and a 480. Looks like its all ready for two 480's did you get a second?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lightsout,
> 
> Both radiators will intake and exhaust out the back.
> It will be a 480 & a 360 with the option for me to add a 2nd 480 at a later stage.
> 
> I'll also be using Koolance QDC's which will enable be to disconnect the main case from the pedestal.
Click to expand...

Sounds good, that thing is sweet. Really needs 2 480's to complete it though. You should sell the 360 and get a 480. But thats just me. I think it will help air flow better without the big hole. But thats just me.


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sounds good, that thing is sweet. Really needs 2 480's to complete it though. You should sell the 360 and get a 480. But thats just me. I think it will help air flow better without the big hole. But thats just me.


That's sort of what I was thinking as well... but it's pricey shipping radiators to South Africa and resale prices are low. I've been looking for a local 480 but no luck so far.
You've made me think about it again so I might still go that way... we'll see


----------



## dartuil

nzxt contact is slow or they just ignored me?


----------



## Inconvenient

Long time stalker. Love some of the mods you guys have done, Mybadomens and k3nnys in particular, theyre just breathtaking.

Well, bought a phantom a while ago and you've been a big inspiration. Heres mine
Its my first mod as well, so its not perfect! Looking for some U channels, but i cant seem to find any in the stores here in norway.






Took the pics with my phones camera. And yes, i know i still have a stock cooler. Expecting some custom water cooling equipment and some blue cold-cathodes to arrive tomorrow, along with some big and new speakers !









Hoping for Geforce 660 or 660ti to arrive in march so i can get a hold of 2 of those for a SLI setup


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sounds good, that thing is sweet. Really needs 2 480's to complete it though. You should sell the 360 and get a 480. But thats just me. I think it will help air flow better without the big hole. But thats just me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's sort of what I was thinking as well... but it's pricey shipping radiators to South Africa and resale prices are low. I've been looking for a local 480 but no luck so far.
> You've made me think about it again so I might still go that way... we'll see
Click to expand...

Ah south africa I see. That definitely changes things.

@Inconvenient Nice window mod and welcome to the club.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> Long time stalker. Love some of the mods you guys have done, Mybadomens and k3nnys in particular, theyre just breathtaking.
> Well, bought a phantom a while ago and you've been a big inspiration. Heres mine
> Its my first mod as well, so its not perfect! Looking for some U channels, but i cant seem to find any in the stores here in norway.
> 
> 
> 
> Took the pics with my phones camera. And yes, i know i still have a stock cooler. Expecting some custom water cooling equipment and some blue cold-cathodes to arrive tomorrow, along with some big and new speakers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for Geforce 660 or 660ti to arrive in march so i can get a hold of 2 of those for a SLI setup


Thanks and does FrozenCpu ship there? Really nice build also Mate.


----------



## Inconvenient

I have no idea if they do, would suprise me if they didnt. Im going to have to order from abroad when i get the 660's, as there is not sites in norway that has a wide range GPU cooling systems, and if they have new systems for the newer GPUS, theyre going to cost me atleast 300$ as norway is really expensive. 1 7970 reference's sell for 800$, which is insane.


----------



## faMine

I bet if you contacted the OCN rep for Frozen CPU they could help you out







They are pretty awesome.

This reminds me: Do 6970 reference blocks fit on 6950 reference cards?


----------



## Inconvenient

Yeah, i will when the 660's eventually release. As i currently have a set for my cpu and ram arriving tomorrow. Thanks though









If your asking me, i have no idea. Im currently stuck with my old 8800 gtx after my 570 broke down some days ago. Works wonders considering its age


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> Yeah, i will when the 660's eventually release. As i currently have a set for my cpu and ram arriving tomorrow. Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your asking me, i have no idea. Im currently stuck with my old 8800 gtx after my 570 broke down some days ago. Works wonders considering its age


Haha just a general question. I gave my 8800 to a friend who never had a dedicated card before. he's playing skyrim on it and some other games just fine. works well with his old Q6600 machine. I thought about giving him my 4870, but it's not that much of an upgrade.


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah south africa I see. That definitely changes things.


It does make things a little pricey...


----------



## Reaper2794

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> Long time stalker. Love some of the mods you guys have done, Mybadomens and k3nnys in particular, theyre just breathtaking.
> Well, bought a phantom a while ago and you've been a big inspiration. Heres mine
> Its my first mod as well, so its not perfect! Looking for some U channels, but i cant seem to find any in the stores here in norway.
> 
> 
> 
> Took the pics with my phones camera. And yes, i know i still have a stock cooler. Expecting some custom water cooling equipment and some blue cold-cathodes to arrive tomorrow, along with some big and new speakers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for Geforce 660 or 660ti to arrive in march so i can get a hold of 2 of those for a SLI setup






How'd you get that sticker in the front? What material, and what kinda machine etc?


----------



## faMine

Come on guys, edit your quotes to remove images!


----------



## k.3nny

please dont quote piiics :|

post either pics of your rig







!!!


----------



## ReconRunner

Not too bad for the first time eh?


----------



## faMine

are you running a dual loop?


----------



## lightsout

Whats with the extra tubing? Drain and fill lines? You went crazy on those things. Looks sweet though nice job.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> are you running a dual loop?


single.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats with the extra tubing? Drain and fill lines? You went crazy on those things. Looks sweet though nice job.


-Ram
-Cpu
-Gpu
-2 Drain Lines (So i can blow into one, and have all the coolant come out the other. Thanks for the complement btw!


----------



## faMine

If I would change anything, shorten those lines.

Add an exhaust fan









Otherwise it looks sexy.


----------



## dartuil

here is my phantom!!

zowie sorry for the quality


----------



## faMine

is that a 140mm fan on the side?

neato


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> If I would change anything, shorten those lines.
> Add an exhaust fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise it looks sexy.


Dont need a exhaust, the lines, arent anymore shortable, remmeber, ive got a rad, res, and dual pump top + two drain lines to connect into the loop all in that little little area. Shorting the lines, would cause kinking, otherwise thanks!









Edit: I'll try to get you a picture of the corner tommorow, as of now, im still trying to bleed the damn thing.


----------



## faMine

Bleeding is annoying. I find that bleeding some bubbles by moving the system side to side helps, then running the pump all night by itself while not cooling anything. The bubbles hurt temps so if I run them out before running my system it works!

Took about 3 hours for mine to leave my loop. Yours is bigger so I'd add an additional two hours.


----------



## dartuil

on my side panel i have a silverstone 180mm FN181 normal 32 mm fan it fit with my zalman 10x performa , which is 152 mm


----------



## faMine

that's good to know!

Quick question to everyone with a Phantom:

I'm going to be moving to a new place (well it's actually an old place) that is full of dust. It's literally on a farm. Every room of the house gets 1/8" thick dust within a week. Anyone have suggestions for my system? I know the standard fan filters, but anything else? I'm worried my baby is going to get sandblasted


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> that's good to know!
> Quick question to everyone with a Phantom:
> I'm going to be moving to a new place (well it's actually an old place) that is full of dust. It's literally on a farm. Every room of the house gets 1/8" thick dust within a week. Anyone have suggestions for my system? I know the standard fan filters, but anything else? I'm worried my baby is going to get sandblasted


Get an air purifier or two


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> that's good to know!
> Quick question to everyone with a Phantom:
> I'm going to be moving to a new place (well it's actually an old place) that is full of dust. It's literally on a farm. Every room of the house gets 1/8" thick dust within a week. Anyone have suggestions for my system? I know the standard fan filters, but anything else? I'm worried my baby is going to get sandblasted


Lots of compressed air duster... works like a charm!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Lots of compressed air duster... works like a charm!


This + an air purifier


----------



## faMine

Luckily I own like three compressors. I'm just not used to the dust like I used to be. Used to live at home with my parents on the ol' farm, but I moved away to college.

College has been so good to my computers. The amount of dust is to a bare minimum. The farm is on the total opposite side of the spectrum.

I'll shop around for a good air purifier.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Bleeding is annoying. I find that bleeding some bubbles by moving the system side to side helps, then running the pump all night by itself while not cooling anything. The bubbles hurt temps so if I run them out before running my system it works!
> Took about 3 hours for mine to leave my loop. Yours is bigger so I'd add an additional two hours.


Yea im running it overnight... Also get a ****load of fliters, and put them EVERYWERE! On the sidepanel, all exuast on the bottom, top, etc. You get the point...


----------



## Phiz66

Just joined but have been stalking here for a while. Heres my phantom:


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Damn nice rig Phiz!

Would love a side-panel off pic.


----------



## Phiz66




----------



## chinesethunda

that rad won't fit up top? I think my next upgrade is going to be a rad down below as well, but i need some good GPUs to cool lol


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> How'd you get that sticker in the front? What material, and what kinda machine etc?


It came with the sabertooth P67 mobo i got. Its a i7-2700k running at 4 ghz. My water cooling kit just arrived, so im expecting to get it up running at 5 ghz







4x4 4gb Corsair vengeance ram, and a old 8800 GTX. Expecting 2 660's or 670's by march. The side panel is acryl.

Forgot to mention my 750W PSU, and 2 120GB Corsair ssds, along with a 2tb hdd.


----------



## Pikoy

gonna have another event soon this friday the 10th of feb will be posting some of the new additions my phantom will have







gonna do it like that since my camera is a bit out of dated


----------



## Draven

Good morning Phantom world.


----------



## esproductions

I'll be updating the owners list very soon guys. Sorry for the delay!

Also remember to enter our current contest "Show your <3 for your Phantom!"


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> *CONTEST TIME!*
> Hey OCN Phantom Club
> It's time to launch our next big contest, just in time for Valentine's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Instructions:*
> All you have to do is submit something that shows how much you love your Phantom! You can submit a picture, a drawing or even a video! We'll leave it up to you to interpret it however you want and just remember to be creative! The winner will win a NZXT Phantom 410 with other NZXT goodies so make sure to show your <3 for your Phantom! Even if you don't own a Phantom, you can enter anyways! Here's your chance to win your first Phantom!
> *How to enter:*
> When you're ready to submit your entry, post it into the OCN Phantom Club thread and PM me the link to your post and I will add it to the entries page. When the contest closes, I will create a seperate thread for you guys to vote on your favorite entry!
> *Deadline:*
> February 29th, 2012.
> Voting commences the day after for 1 week.
> *Rules:*
> 1. One entry per person.
> *Prizes:*
> 1. NZXT Phantom 410 Gaming Chassis
> 2. NZXT Sleeved LED Kit
> 3. NZXT T-Shirt
> 
> Best of luck!
> Sponsored by our good friends at:


F*ck yeahh! ill show some real love this weekend babehh!


----------



## Draven

@esproductions does my phantom need to be up and running for me to be added to the club, I do have one I just can use it till August  I have clicked on the add link in the OP and posted a pic around Christmas, I do realize you may be fairly busy (I truly know how that is lol) I was just wondering sorry if I am being a pain in the butt.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @esproductions does my phantom need to be up and running for me to be added to the club, I do have one I just can use it till August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have clicked on the add link in the OP and posted a pic around Christmas, I do realize you may be fairly busy (I truly know how that is lol) I was just wondering sorry if I am being a pain in the butt.


Yeah I know I haven't updated the owners list since mid December, I'll get on it in the next several days, midterms are almost over!

We'll get you on the list soon, as well as everyone else who's applied to join.

Cheers!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Yeah I know I haven't updated the owners list since mid December, I'll get on it in the next several days, midterms are almost over!
> We'll get you on the list soon, as well as everyone else who's applied to join.
> Cheers!


yea I kind of figured something like that btw good luck with the mid terms







and


----------



## Phiz66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> that rad won't fit up top? I think my next upgrade is going to be a rad down below as well, but i need some good GPUs to cool lol


That's my next project. I saw someone made brackets with flat aluminum bars so I'll probably go that route.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Look what I got










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





























14 SSD's











My Paracord


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Look what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 SSD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Paracord
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aw man now I have to clean the floor up from my drool =_=







why so many ssds again?


----------



## mybadomen

Struggling looking at Cpu Blocks right now.They are all basically within 1 degree c of each other.I like the Raystorm but cant get over the looks of it.I realize some like the way it looks but not me. Also i have been looking at the EK Supreme HF Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block w/ LGA 2011 Hardware - Rev 3 - Electroless Nickel Plated but scared to death i would end up getting one with a nickel plating issue.So i guess i am just going to stick with my stock Rasa Block for now that has been giving great temps anyway.Still looking at Swiftech blocks also.

Hard to decide with such small temp differences. 1degree c?


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Look what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 SSD's


Mother of God!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Struggling looking at Cpu Blocks right now.They are all basically within 1 degree c of each other.I like the Raystorm but cant get over the looks of it.I realize some like the way it looks but not me. Also i have been looking at the EK Supreme HF Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block w/ LGA 2011 Hardware - Rev 3 - Electroless Nickel Plated but scared to death i would end up getting one with a nickel plating issue.So i guess i am just going to stick with my stock Rasa Block for now that has been giving great temps anyway.Still looking at Swiftech blocks also.
> Hard to decide with such small temp differences. 1degree c?


My EK block gave me more than 1C difference. I believe it was 3C-5C. Still small change.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> We'll get you on the list soon, as well as everyone else who's applied to join.
> Cheers!


Add me please I posted a Pic of the case with my name a wile back. Can repost if needed. I am actually finaly going to start some painting this weekend. It has sat far to long.







Time to get working on it.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Look what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 SSD's


Just joked about those SSD







. They are going in theese expensive machine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







At least I got one for free







Because four threads weren't drilled out


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Struggling looking at Cpu Blocks right now.They are all basically within 1 degree c of each other.I like the Raystorm but cant get over the looks of it.I realize some like the way it looks but not me. Also i have been looking at the EK Supreme HF Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block w/ LGA 2011 Hardware - Rev 3 - Electroless Nickel Plated but scared to death i would end up getting one with a nickel plating issue.So i guess i am just going to stick with my stock Rasa Block for now that has been giving great temps anyway.Still looking at Swiftech blocks also.
> Hard to decide with such small temp differences. 1degree c?


I actually really love the look of the Raystorm









I'll defintely be upgrading to Raystorm in the future. I have an obsession with blue LED's though haha
That's why I have 11 yate loons in my case lol


----------



## faMine

I almost crapped when I saw all of those SSDs.

I love my Raystorm. It performs beautifully. It doesn't look terrible, but there are some out there that look even nicer, not going to lie.


----------



## jameschisholm

Has anyone tried the NZXT Sleeved LED light strips for case lighting?

If so, how did you attach the strip to where you wanted? any pics? much appreciated.


----------



## Rowey

I bloody love these fittings...




Updated my log, link in sig


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Look what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 SSD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Paracord
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Just joked about those SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are going in theese expensive machine:
> 
> At least I got one for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because four threads weren't drilled out


Some sort of land survey machine.... awesome!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I bloody love these fittings...
> 
> Updated my log, link in sig


Gorgeous... how much, im going to be in the market soon... im convinced i can fit my rez and new pump into my phantom with some modification and clever use of fittings.


----------



## 1TheChosenOne1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Has anyone tried the NZXT Sleeved LED light strips for case lighting?
> If so, how did you attach the strip to where you wanted? any pics? much appreciated.


I am using them in my rig right now. They are actually really nice. They come with these clips that have a sticky backing to them. So you can pretty much mount them where ever you wanted to. I have a pic that shows them in my profile.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> *Gorgeous*... how much, im going to be in the market soon... im convinced i can fit my rez and new pump into my phantom with some modification and clever use of fittings.


Nuff said, and they are about £3-4 each mate









They really match my scheme, they look so clean.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Has anyone tried the NZXT Sleeved LED light strips for case lighting?
> 
> If so, how did you attach the strip to where you wanted? any pics? much appreciated.


I use them too they are great. Gives your case nice ambient lighting instead of some glowing fans.


----------



## mybadomen

After researching all day i think when and if i change my water block it will be one of these 2:

Metal top runs a little cooler then the clear top but both pretty close.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10698/ex-blc-734/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Full_Copper_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_Full_EN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c323s828


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10330/ex-blc-719/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_EN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c323s828

Opinion's ?


----------



## Phiz66

full nickel version looks sweet. I think thats what I'd get if I were to change mine out.


----------



## mybadomen

yeah i like them both but all my other EK stuff is full Nickel and Luckily all EN . I seen an old thread here and got paranoid the nickel plating was bad.Lol then realized the thread was years old and as long as you have the blocks that say EN your good to go.

Both Blocks look great and the Raystorm is also a great block but i personally dont like the looks of it.For my setup that is.I have seen the Raystorm in some builds looking great and it performs as well as the Ek HF blocks so i am by no means knocking the Raystorm.

Depending on what goes on in the next weak i may be putting tons of Venom's Parts up for sale or the whole build .


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> yeah i like them both but all my other EK stuff is full Nickel and Luckily all EN . I seen an old thread here and got paranoid the nickel plating was bad.Lol then realized the thread was years old and as long as you have the blocks that say EN your good to go.
> Both Blocks look great and the Raystorm is also a great block but i personally dont like the looks of it.For my setup that is.I have seen the Raystorm in some builds looking great and it performs as well as the Ek HF blocks so i am by no means knocking the Raystorm.
> Depending on what goes on in the next weak i may be putting tons of Venom's Parts up for sale or the whole build .


Just my 2 cents, neither of those blocks have much style to em


----------



## mybadomen

I know its personal opinion really .I like the performance and price of the Raystorm its just not for me.I looked at a million times.I really like the swiftech blocks also but the older ones look better and the top performers seem to be the EK HF and Raystorm.If i am going to spend the cash it will probably be on one of those 2.I am also looking at pumps but want something like the MCP655 or Equivalent if i do make the changes.I really want to buy a 7970 but every time i get close to the price needed some crap happens in real life the kills the whole thing.

The good news is i just bought a bunch of new metal for modding for a great price! I different metal scrappers bringing me new shoots of metal if they find any.Finally got lucky yesterday.Got a few hundred dollars worth of stock metal for 10 bucks !! they just wanted more then the weight was worth in scrap. Lol metal is so hard to come by for me and is a fortune locally so this is huge news for me.Now if i could find a bargain like that on Polycarbonate i would be golden.

Also guys any recommendation on some changes or more mods you would like to see in Venom? I am trying to work on something for the Mesh at the moment to get rid of it without affecting temps.Also working on something else at the moment.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I know its personal opinion really .I like the performance and price of the Raystorm its just not for me.I looked at a million times.I really like the swiftech blocks also but the older ones look better and the top performers seem to be the EK HF and Raystorm.If i am going to spend the cash it will probably be on one of those 2.I am also looking at pumps but want something like the MCP655 or Equivalent if i do make the changes.I really want to buy a 7970 but every time i get close to the price needed some crap happens in real life the kills the whole thing.
> The good news is i just bought a bunch of new metal for modding for a great price! I different metal scrappers bringing me new shoots of metal if they find any.Finally got lucky yesterday.Got a few hundred dollars worth of stock metal for 10 bucks !! they just wanted more then the weight was worth in scrap. Lol metal is so hard to come by for me and is a fortune locally so this is huge news for me.Now if i could find a bargain like that on Polycarbonate i would be golden.
> Also guys any recommendation on some changes or more mods you would like to see in Venom? I am trying to work on something for the Mesh at the moment to get rid of it without affecting temps.Also working on something else at the moment.


Aah I see. Yeah I mean I am ridiculously picky so don't mind me, I just like pitching in my voice to give others ideas


----------



## Pikoy

I find the raystorm is better but i am liking the ek supreme hf is also good it basically will win in the priority that you think is the best for your rig or build


----------



## Rowey

Not to keen on the plexi block bado. the full covered nickel one looks great though. Would only really go plexi if you was using coolant imo


----------



## Inconvenient

I just recently recieved my corsair h50, but realised it wasnt cool enough. Did some research on some watercooling stuff including these. TechBay radiator, standard, 3x120-30 1/4"BSP, EK CPU-waterblock Supreme HF - Acetal + EN Nickel, AquaComputer pump, aquastream XT USB 12V - Ultra version, Bitspower niple, 1/4"BSPx1/2"ID, Matt Black 90°,45° and normal ones. Bitspower Q-blokk, 1/4"BSPx4, Matt Black. Bitspower waterblock, RAM, 4 DIMM, kobber/nickell, clear blue acryl. Im a first time builder, so can someone check if they fit together correctly? Or do any of you have experience with the listed products above?

Also, are compressed niples better than normal ones, is chipset coolers any good, or is it just a waste, and would EK waterblock, MOSFET, EK-MOSFET Sabertooth P67 - Acetal be any useful?

Thanks in advance

Inconvenient


----------



## Rowey

Depends if your overclocking heavily, if not no they are purely for aesthetics.


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Depends if your overclocking heavily, if not no they are purely for aesthetics.


I dont get it, which of my questions are you answering?


----------



## Supper

Hi guys, its been a long time... I've been MIA for quite some time due to CES, razer blade, new GPUs sort of stuff but I am back now...
Anyway, I've got myself an NZXT Phantom 410 (Thanks to NZXT) and I have no clue on what am I gonna do with it, no plan on components whatsoever, so i need your help guys, give me some ideas on how to the 410 into a beast (no budget issues)... Thanks guys...

P.S the final build will be featured in *cough* once it is finish assembled....


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> After researching all day i think when and if i change my water block it will be one of these 2:
> Metal top runs a little cooler then the clear top but both pretty close.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10698/ex-blc-734/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Full_Copper_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_Full_EN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c323s828
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10330/ex-blc-719/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_EN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c323s828
> Opinion's ?



nuff said. gold plated.
Would of got one, but wouldnt of matched my build, so i got this one. Best block out at the moment, besides the gold one.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Not to keen on the plexi block bado. the full covered nickel one looks great though. Would only really go plexi if you was using coolant imo


.

Yeah I prefer the full nickel block and it has lower temp then the clear . But the difference is so tiny it really comes down to what looks best.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> After researching all day i think when and if i change my water block it will be one of these 2:
> Metal top runs a little cooler then the clear top but both pretty close.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10698/ex-blc-734/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Full_Copper_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_Full_EN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c323s828
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10330/ex-blc-719/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_EN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c323s828
> Opinion's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. gold plated.
> Would of got one, but wouldnt of matched my build, so i got this one. Best block out at the moment, besides the gold one.
Click to expand...

Lower rated but same thing by tiny margin.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> I just recently recieved my corsair h50, but realised it wasnt cool enough. Did some research on some watercooling stuff including these. TechBay radiator, standard, 3x120-30 1/4"BSP, EK CPU-waterblock Supreme HF - Acetal + EN Nickel, AquaComputer pump, aquastream XT USB 12V - Ultra version, Bitspower niple, 1/4"BSPx1/2"ID, Matt Black 90°,45° and normal ones. Bitspower Q-blokk, 1/4"BSPx4, Matt Black. Bitspower waterblock, RAM, 4 DIMM, kobber/nickell, clear blue acryl. Im a first time builder, so can someone check if they fit together correctly? Or do any of you have experience with the listed products above?
> Also, are compressed niples better than normal ones, is chipset coolers any good, or is it just a waste, and would EK waterblock, MOSFET, EK-MOSFET Sabertooth P67 - Acetal be any useful?
> Thanks in advance
> Inconvenient


To be honest as a first time builder a Rasa kit would be your best and easiest option. It comes with everything included except your coolant.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11743/ex-wat-159/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Kill_Coil.html

A bunch of us have theses and they are a good base to learn and upgrade from.


----------



## faMine

Or if you're a first time builder and hate upgrading, get a Raystorm Kit from Dazmode. They are nifty.

http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=178_201


----------



## Inconvenient

Thanks both of you, sadly shipping from abroad is out of the question. Im only 17, and havent gotten the right credit payment methods for paypal and such, i can only use my creditcard for physical transactions. Think im gonna settle for a 360 rad, a res, the EK block, RAM block and a Swiftech MCP655 pump. Just gotta figure out how many fittings ill need and such.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> is chipset coolers any good, or is it just a waste


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> I dont get it, which of my questions are you answering?


This


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> Thanks both of you, sadly shipping from abroad is out of the question. Im only 17, and havent gotten the right credit payment methods for paypal and such, i can only use my creditcard for physical transactions. Think im gonna settle for a 360 rad, a res, the EK block, RAM block and a Swiftech MCP655 pump. Just gotta figure out how many fittings ill need and such.


Are you doing heavy ram OCing or do you just like the look of a ram block. They are not really needed normally. Unless you just think it looks cool.


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Has anyone tried the NZXT Sleeved LED light strips for case lighting?
> If so, how did you attach the strip to where you wanted? any pics? much appreciated.


Lots of builds here use them, including myself. The kit comes with little clips with tape on them. Just stick the clips where you want them and put the strip in the clip


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you doing heavy ram OCing or do you just like the look of a ram block. They are not really needed normally. Unless you just think it looks cool.


I just like the look of it







Thanks anyways, gonna move the RAM Block down my list of prioritizes









Also, intelman, i noticed you had a audio card, just curious, but do you know if there is any big difference between the inbuilt ones on mobos? Im looking to buy one, and i just want to know if there is any real difference


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> I just like the look of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks anyways, gonna move the RAM Block down my list of prioritizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, intelman, i noticed you had a audio card, just curious, but do you know if there is any big difference between the inbuilt ones on mobos? Im looking to buy one, and i just want to know if there is any real difference


Yes there is a pretty big difference. I searched around on the forums here before I bought it and was pretty surprised by how big of a difference it makes. Plus by using a sound card vs the on board one, you take that little bit of work off the cpu (not that it matters for most of the high end builds here, but still)

Most sound cards aren't that expensive and you definitely won't regret getting one


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Yes there is a pretty big difference. I searched around on the forums here before I bought it and was pretty surprised by how big of a difference it makes. Plus by using a sound card vs the on board one, you take that little bit of work off the cpu (not that it matters for most of the high end builds here, but still)
> Most sound cards aren't that expensive and you definitely won't regret getting one


Alright, thanks for the thumbs up







Going to look for a decent one, just gotta wait for my next salary now


----------



## faMine

I used to have a sound card and I miss it. It's so powerful and adds such texture to the music. Having a built in amp is nice too.


----------



## Rowey

Never heard the expression "adds texture to the music" but... i take your word for it i guess, haha.


----------



## faMine

it's hard to explain!


----------



## Rowey

Depth, quality, richness?


----------



## Inconvenient

Yeah, i heard there was a massive improvement by using sound cards instead of the on built ones. Looking at at some bitspower fittings now, and theyre 23$ each. ooooooolord i hate norwegian prices!


----------



## faMine

Depth, quality, richness, texture


----------



## Rowey

i can settle for that


----------



## faMine

Hey Rowey, should I buy waterblocks and a 240 rad?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> Thanks both of you, sadly shipping from abroad is out of the question. Im only 17, and havent gotten the right credit payment methods for paypal and such, i can only use my creditcard for physical transactions. Think im gonna settle for a 360 rad, a res, the EK block, RAM block and a Swiftech MCP655 pump. Just gotta figure out how many fittings ill need and such.


I have that pump and its pretty sweet. I purchased a Koolance top for it because the built in barbs for it are junk.... however you will need two fittings for each thing except for the pump because they are pre-molded into the design.


----------



## Rowey

a nice thick 240 yeah, wack it in the bottom. not sure if that pump is sufficient though, if its the same as mine you have.


----------



## faMine

It's the Laing D5 which is the same as the MCP665

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2128/ex-pmp-27/Swiftech_MCP655-B_12v_Water_Pump_w_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?tl=g30c107


----------



## lightsout

^^Great pump. Love mine. Speed control is nice.


----------



## k.3nny

haha me on a local lan


----------



## faMine

I need to LAN it up.

Lightout let's go LANing. You live close.


----------



## Reaper2794

Position of keyboard >_>


----------



## lightsout

I never been. I'm sure they have them around here though.


----------



## faMine

Let's do it.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Position of keyboard >_>


lowsens player mate, i need my swing for 180turns and reaction







!


----------



## DanielMysterio

This is my second update Video I posted a while ago 




Whats a good full Waterblock for a GTX 580?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> lowsens player mate, i need my swing for 180turns and reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


low sensitivity is the only way to play my friend


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> This is my second update Video I posted a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a good full Waterblock for a GTX 580?


They are all very close. I had a Heat Killer GPUx3. Kept me below 45c. THey are all pretty much the same within maybe 3c?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> low sensitivity is the only way to play my friend


yess ! u know


----------



## faMine

I play CS so it's a must


----------



## reaver83

I personally think the twisted keyboad allows for better room without hinderance of the keyboard for a cup of coffee or whatever drink you have. Simply swing slighly left, then up and over. To place back, your not moving your elbow at all, just place straight in front of you. Personally, I keep mine tilted the otehr way, so that the ash tray can be between the mouse and keyboard, and to ash I simply use my teeth to flick it in the ashtray


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I have that pump and its pretty sweet. I purchased a Koolance top for it because the built in barbs for it are junk.... however you will need two fittings for each thing except for the pump because they are pre-molded into the design.


Hey how do you like that pump setup? I am looking into getting the same setup.It seems to be really nice.Is this what you have ?Its the 2 i have been looking at:





Was also wondering if anyone knows how the Koolance 450 or 450s is compared to the mcp655?


----------



## faMine

Its a great pump and its silent. I would recommended a top rather than using the molded barbs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ace ventura069

would this be a good motherboard for my setup?
considering of bying a new cpu i whas thinking of this one AMD FX-8120

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Extreme


----------



## k.3nny

that mobo will be my next 1







i love the mobo


----------



## faMine

That is huge!

I love my Cross hair V

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Stop dumping money into AMD!!!!


----------



## faMine

Hey hey no fan boys









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Hey hey no fan boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just like better no fan boy. (not trying to start ish just having fun)

Nice phone btw. Got mine on launch day.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hey how do you like that pump setup? I am looking into getting the same setup.It seems to be really nice.Is this what you have ?Its the 2 i have been looking at:


Well I wish I could tell you but I havent been able to actually run the thing. I bought a tvirus reservoir and the new pump and I cant get it all to fit in the phantom yet.


----------



## chinesethunda

whats that middle pcie slot for? its too narrow for a gpu >_>


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> whats that middle pcie slot for? its too narrow for a gpu >_>


Sound card or networking card.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I just like better no fan boy. (not trying to start ish just having fun)
> Nice phone btw. Got mine on launch day.


haha I'm just messing too.

I got mine on launch. I ordered it from Let's Talk for $175! I felt so baller.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> that mobo will be my next 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the mobo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> That is huge!
> I love my Cross hair V
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


ik like it 2








for the price of 100€ i don't think thats a bad investement








what do you think


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> would this be a good motherboard for my setup?
> considering of bying a new cpu i whas thinking of this one AMD FX-8120
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Extreme


Even though i am a nividia and intel fanboy. I've heard bad things about that CPU. Heard even a intel pentium @2ghz out performed AMD FX OC @4ghz in gaming. There's more to the story though.


----------



## faMine

Lol I don't think a pentium beats it. It's an okay processor. If you want to use it as a placeholder while waiting for a Piledriver processor, go right ahead. If not, I'd recommend picking up one of the Zosma processor. A nice Phenom II 960T. They overclock well. And it that doesn't suite you, grab a 1090T!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Lol I don't think a pentium beats it. It's an okay processor. If you want to use it as a placeholder while waiting for a Piledriver processor, go right ahead. If not, I'd recommend picking up one of the Zosma processor. A nice Phenom II 960T. They overclock well. And it that doesn't suite you, grab a 1090T!


So people are really thinking that piledriver is going to be what BD was supposed to be. Some folks never learn


----------



## Reaper2794

Let's focus on the Phantom and stuff related, keep the CPU fights out of here please?


----------



## faMine

lol we aren't fighting.

I'm just letting him know his options.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Let's focus on the Phantom and stuff related, keep the CPU fights out of here please?


^


----------



## faMine

oh kids


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Let's focus on the Phantom and stuff related, keep the CPU fights out of here please?


Nobodies fighting here. And this is a club for phantom owners to hang out. Doesn't have to be all about the case.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nobodies fighting here. And this is a club for phantom owners to hang out. Doesn't have to be all about the case.


oh dear, the kids are worried again. looks like we shouldn't let them have all of that sugar


----------



## lightsout

Yah sorry guys I'm just having some fun in here. I actually used to own the CHIV myself, had a 1055t in it. Still have an amd x3 in my server and an athlon dual in my bedroom htpc.


----------



## faMine

that's my plan for my 1090T! Grabbin' Ivy and making this baby a 24/7 folder


----------



## lightsout

Sometimes I want to get a 6 core on the cheap to thrown in my server for transcoding and stuff. Right now its got an unlocked x3 but I haven't had the money for it since its not really a need. Plus it runs 24/7 so I like it to be easy on the power bill.


----------



## ReconRunner

Anyone know were i could pick up a NZXT fan controller? Mine broke -_-


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

call nzxt.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Stop dumping money into AMD!!!!


Dont make me come over lights!!! LOL... I have a gigabyte 990fx ud3 and an AMD FX 8150 o/c to 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224275


----------



## ReconRunner

Ohh and just out of curiousness, how do you, "earn a flame"


----------



## k.3nny

Niiiice







! +rep







!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Stop dumping money into AMD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont make me come over lights!!! LOL... I have a gigabyte 990fx ud3 and an AMD FX 8150 o/c to 5ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224275
Click to expand...

Wow nice! rep from me as well. How common is it for those things to do 5ghz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Ohh and just out of curiousness, how do you, "earn a flame"


I think its from rep and post count.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow nice! rep from me as well. How common is it for those things to do 5ghz?


It all depends on the set up. I will push it further once, I add 2 more rads to the equation.


----------



## mybadomen

Anyone really good with Photoshop? And really creative that could do me a favor? Please.

PM me and i will explain what i need and why. I can do a little but i really am not that great with it and i need something done badly.

Thanks Guys

MybadOmen


----------



## num1son

Ha have you guys seen this post counter:








It keeps track of posts for each thread.


----------



## faMine

I'm in the top! cool


----------



## mybadomen

No where is that?


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha me on a local lan


All that GPU power for such a small monitor







. Do you get 1,000FPS on that screen?

Lady Phantom looks great though







.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No where is that?


You click on the post count hyper link to the right of the thread listing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> All that GPU power for such a small monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you get 1,000FPS on that screen?
> Lady Phantom looks great though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sarcasm or no? It's a lan, typically you don't bring a huge monitor setup.


----------



## LPRaver89

More than 90% of my total posts have been in here.More


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Sarcasm or no? It's a lan, typically you don't bring a huge monitor setup.


Yes, just sarcasm.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ha have you guys seen this post counter:
> *Snip*
> It keeps track of posts for each thread.


OMG! you made me look. I'm like in the top 50 people posting in this thread, AND I HAVEN'T EVEN GOT MINE YET!!!! Thats bad.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ha have you guys seen this post counter
> It keeps track of posts for each thread.


Only that many posts?  i was posting in this thread within the first few pages..


----------



## faMine

1/8 of all my posts were here


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> All that GPU power for such a small monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you get 1,000FPS on that screen?
> Lady Phantom looks great though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hahhahha







! i have an eyefinity setup @ home









but daily running 2 screens, ik get headace with constant eyefinity, to much light and motions


----------



## k.3nny

DOUCBLE POST :|


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> DOUCBLE POST :|


good morning kenny


----------



## k.3nny

GM Famine









and ofcource everybody from Phantom club


----------



## Rowey

GOODMOONING CHAPS!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> GOODMOONING CHAPS!


Good morning Rowey


----------



## Rowey

Morning Draven, drilled some holes yesterday so the top panel could support the bottom of the radiator. Ill post some pictures later on. Also, the block is marked with in and outlet, does it really matter if i switch them about? is there a performance decrease? or it just labelled for fools? Cheers, would be much easier if i could swap the inlet and outlet around.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Morning Draven, drilled some holes yesterday so the top panel could support the bottom of the radiator. Ill post some pictures later on. Also, the block is marked with in and outlet, does it really matter if i switch them about? is there a performance decrease? or it just labelled for fools? Cheers, would be much easier if i could swap the inlet and outlet around.


I assume it's there for a reason, I'm just weird about doing things the way the lable says, so I would do it the way it says to, just my opinion. Sorry if i don't get back right away I'm STILL at work, by the time I leave here I will have been here for 16 hrs


----------



## k.3nny

just rotate the whole waterblock









maybe some mattblack vinyl to cover tekst and in and out ?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I assume it's there for a reason, I'm just weird about doing things the way the lable says, so I would do it the way it says to, just my opinion. Sorry if i don't get back right away I'm STILL at work, by the time I leave here I will have been here for 16 hrs


Yeah im all for doing it that way, but it would look much cleaner if i could swap it around and not have any problems. Where do you work? 







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> just rotate the whole waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some mattblack vinyl to cover tekst and in and out ?


Really not worth the effort taking it all off now its in my system and mounted, i really want to round the inlet to the outlet and the inlet as the outlet. Is there a known performance drop? or does it just not work properly if i do it that way? ill just make a thread in the wc section see what those guys say


----------



## Inconvenient

Just got a new 2TB disk and another 21,5 inch screen at a bargain price of 200$ sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Yeah im all for doing it that way, but it would look much cleaner if i could swap it around and not have any problems. Where do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not worth the effort taking it all off now its in my system and mounted, i really want to round the inlet to the outlet and the inlet as the outlet. Is there a known performance drop? or does it just not work properly if i do it that way? ill just make a thread in the wc section see what those guys say


you cant rotate it mate


















Thats why


----------



## Rowey

Ohh... i see, cheers kenny!

also, does this look ok? before i put it together? theres a 90 on the pump outlet.


----------



## jameschisholm

Can I join?


----------



## mybadomen

NOPE! Just kidding Welcome aboard!







and nice clean build.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Ohh... i see, cheers kenny!
> also, does this look ok? before i put it together? theres a 90 on the pump outlet.


I think it looks cleaner with the Rad the other way. Just my oppinion though:

Like this:


OR



Looks allot better not on paperlus you could run the Cpu Block and hoses whatever way looks best to you.


----------



## Rowey

Ive got to admit, that does look SO much better, ill swap the rad around tomorrow.

on another annoying ******* notes, EK ARE POO!!! they price their products way high then they dont even thread the gpu reinforcment plate.. WHAT THE ****!!!!!! arghhhh, so now im stuck again!! this hasnt been happening for two months now, like when i get it all up the pump breaks, now this!!!! for **** SAKE!! sorry about my bad language im just so angry!!

EDIT: anyone think i could skip the screw? i mean it only adds a little more rigidity, its not going anywhere. i dont want to wait another week or two because one pxy screw wont go in...


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Hey Everybody I am I want to change out my fan controller and the O/I panel so it has red LED I looked at the step-by-step instructions done a ways back but I am no good with solder is there a way just to order this from NZXT or somewhere else?


----------



## faMine

You can order it from NZXT by providing proof of purchase. They will give it to you for free









I did the same.


----------



## Dr.TheRon

So even though Mine works fine its just blue lights they will send it for free?


----------



## faMine

Yep. They are awesome like that.


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Nice so dumb question where on their website can I do that.


----------



## faMine

No such thing as a dumb question here

http://www.nzxt.com/new/support.php


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Ive got to admit, that does look SO much better, ill swap the rad around tomorrow.
> on another annoying ******* notes, EK ARE POO!!! they price their products way high then they dont even thread the gpu reinforcment plate.. WHAT THE ****!!!!!! arghhhh, so now im stuck again!! this hasnt been happening for two months now, like when i get it all up the pump breaks, now this!!!! for **** SAKE!! sorry about my bad language im just so angry!!
> EDIT: anyone think i could skip the screw? i mean it only adds a little more rigidity, its not going anywhere. i dont want to wait another week or two because one pxy screw wont go in...


Try a different screw, I had a screw that wouldn't go in in one specific spot but it went in somewhere else and a different screw from that spot worked.


----------



## Rowey

Cheers quantum, i got it all together with the backplate on too, looks awesome, can start putting it all in now!!! yay! think im going to switch the radaround though like badomen said.

Ill upload some pics later guys, im taking a nap


----------



## faMine

This makes me want to switch my rad around too!!

Doh.

I should just get waterblocks and a 240.


----------



## Rowey

Its so much hassle







im using tons of washers for spacers where the fans hold the rad up, they are going to go everywhere







. Here is a sneaky picture of what ive got done, the backplates on and everthing im going to get it in the system later and hopefully start tubing.


----------



## faMine

It looks absolutely fantastic. Makes me want to spend all of my money!


----------



## Rowey

Cheers bro, it was a pain in the arse but it is worthwhile in the end. I would say go for it, but not sure with the dual res bay pump. putting one block in the loop is the equivalent of putting five rx360's in there. However, i might be wrong it might handle it, arent those ref. cards loud and hot?

Night all


----------



## faMine

The reference cards can be a bit loud, but they don't get hot. Overclocked they don't go over 72 C.

Five RX360s? You mean in terms of resistance?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> that's my plan for my 1090T! Grabbin' Ivy and making this baby a 24/7 folder


I really liked the 1090T . I was a really good Cpu i would probably be still running one if it wasn't for Sandy and Ivy .before Sandy B i was a die hard AMD Fan! Thank god they make GPU's now ,I dont have to feel like i completely deserted them.I fell in Love with AMD when the company i worked for way back was building the Ion Implanter's for the AMD chips before they were Public.I believe they were for the Tomahawk Missile if i remember correctly.I know it was some kind of missile they were using them for but i might have the name wrong .It was many years ago and when they released the 64 bit CPU's to the public i jumped on them and stay with them until sandy bridge.I do hope some day they make a huge comeback but who knows.Have to admit they make some kick arse GPU's and APU's.So i wouldnt count them out totally.I wouldn't be surprised if they come out with some insane Cpu again in the Future to compete with Intel.and yes i know they are not in that game anymore but i am talking in the future

But yeah Loved the 1090T.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Cheers bro, it was a pain in the arse but it is worthwhile in the end. I would say go for it, but not sure with the dual res bay pump. putting one block in the loop is the equivalent of putting five rx360's in there. However, i might be wrong it might handle it, arent those ref. cards loud and hot?
> Night all


I actually Prefer reference cards.Some reason they seem to Overclock higher on water.Or maby i just got lucky with my 6970's.I was going to replace the one i sold and run 2 in crossfire again but i want the same card i had back







I read some people struggle for 950mhz on a 6970 so it kind of scares me to buy another one. Both my 6970's out of the box would run 1000/1500 on stock voltage.I never would push them higher then that only do to i cant afford to fry a card







I usually run the card stock or at 950/1450 and only do the 1000/1500 for quick benchmarks.I have gamed though at 1000/1500 1.2 volts BF3 all day @ 40c Max temp.

Omg i get so off topic when i reply.Lol


----------



## faMine

I love the 1090T. I'm tempted to keep and it not sell the darned thing because I love it and the motherboard I use.

I'll probably sell them though because I can't afford to put another rig together.


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> why are these kind of threads more about people showing off what they did with their case instead of people trying to help others with thier issues with it <.<


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> why are these kind of threads more about people showing off what they did with their case instead of people trying to help others with thier issues with it <.<
Click to expand...

not sure what you're gettin' at with this one


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> NOPE! Just kidding Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nice clean build.


Thanks! Love these Phantoms.


----------



## FourDoor

I can finally start putting together my rig this weekend! Photo op of the boxes (minus the AX1200) before I started connecting everything together:










Thanks to everyone's help here! So far I'm digging the cable management from the case but still not 100% satisfied with the H100 hanging so low. Also thanks for the tip about the top of the case just unbolting. It helped clean up the wires even more as I routed some of the cables through the top to help hide them better. I'll try to post pics of the WIP this weekend


----------



## faMine

Nice 256 GB M4!


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> not sure what you're gettin' at with this one


like.. questions about setting it up etc. different settings


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Nice 256 GB M4!












First thing I'm going to do after I get her to boot up is to update that M4 firmware!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> like.. questions about setting it up etc. different settings


are you saying we aren't welcoming to questions here? still not sure what you mean lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I'm going to do after I get her to boot up is to update that M4 firmware!


That reminds me.. I still need to update my firmware haha


----------



## Void Ronin

Possibly an odd question:

Has anyone tried using vinyl film (carbon fiber, gloss black, ect) to cover/ mod the external sections of CPU, NB, and GPU water blocks?

Mostly concerned about how it holds up against the radiating heat. I haven't been able to find any information on line about the heat tolerances of the various films.


----------



## faMine

Typically water blocks are cool to the touch.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void Ronin*
> 
> Possibly an odd question:
> Has anyone tried using vinyl film (carbon fiber, gloss black, ect) to cover/ mod the external sections of CPU, NB, and GPU water blocks?
> Mostly concerned about how it holds up against the radiating heat. I haven't been able to find any information on line about the heat tolerances of the various films.


I would think it wouldn't be good.I researched the whole Painting or Powder coating them and it will effect temps.There are some ways that it wont and strange enough even the color has something to do with it. Anodizing supposedly is the way to go for changing colors.

Water blocks on the other hand i really dont see why you couldn't?Since the cool from the inside and the bottom and there would be no paint there so just my Opinion i would think you could to a water block but no to heat sinks.

Hope this helps i spent many days looking into this myself and reading tons of forums on the topic of painting them at least.


----------



## mybadomen

I know Double Post but just wanted to share this video. Imagine being there it would have been a blast!!!

faMine should like this:


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ha have you guys seen this post counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It keeps track of posts for each thread.


Whoa thats cool!

Num I'm gunnin for you!!!


----------



## mybadomen

Omg i cant believe i am even on that List. I really talk that much ? Lol. I knew Num had to be way up there i see him every day i log in. Grats Num.


----------



## mybadomen

You guys ever wonder why NZXT don't have a Logo? I am hoping a NZXT Rep see's this question also? Honestly you guys have to get a Logo !

Anyone else notice this? If so what are your Opinion's on it. Yeah i know they have the regular NZXT wording by they don't have a cool designed Logo?

Love to hear some feedback from Club members and Possibly a Rep from NZXT.


----------



## num1son

OMG I don't have time to stop in all day these days and look at this thread. Four pages a day! Blowin' up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Only that many posts?  i was posting in this thread within the first few pages..


I know you were. You're def OG Rowey that's for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Its so much hassle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using tons of washers for spacers where the fans hold the rad up, they are going to go everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is a sneaky picture of what ive got done, the backplates on and everthing im going to get it in the system later and hopefully start tubing.


Sorry to hear you had so much trouble with your EK block. I've done four of them now and thought it was kinda fun...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> like.. questions about setting it up etc. different settings


Umm there are tons of answers through out the thread. Plus we answer the same ones a lot too, no problem. What's wrong with people showing off their stuff? Don't you like seeing other's builds and work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whoa thats cool!
> Num I'm gunnin for you!!!


Bring it, there ain't no way son.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Omg i cant believe i am even on that List. I really talk that much ? Lol. I knew Num had to be way up there i see him every day i log in. Grats Num.


REALLY?! I mean you REALLY didn't think you had that many posts? lol jk man all good fun. I just like to help people b/c so many have helped me. Guess that = many posts.


----------



## faMine

lol omen


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> You guys ever wonder why NZXT don't have a Logo? I am hoping a NZXT Rep see's this question also? Honestly you guys have to get a Logo !
> Anyone else notice this? If so what are your Opinion's on it. Yeah i know they have the regular NZXT wording by they don't have a cool designed Logo?
> Love to hear some feedback from Club members and Possibly a Rep from NZXT.


No different than intel's logo, IMO. NZXT has their slick font and an added period at the end of it, and intel has their name with a blue circle around it. I'd rather see the word NZXT on my case than a logo anyways. Much simpler


----------



## intelman

The shirt I won came in the mail today! Its pretty sweet, but for an adult medium, it is HUGE haha. I was just excited to finally win something though


----------



## faMine

That is so awesome! I want to get one of those. Rock it around campus


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> The shirt I won came in the mail today! Its pretty sweet, but for an adult medium, it is HUGE haha. I was just excited to finally win something though


Wow, nice shirt for a gaming company







I've gathered up a bunch of coupon codes and deals and when I order my Razer Tiamats (if they ever come out) I'll be getting 2 free t-shirts and a free flask


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> The shirt I won came in the mail today! Its pretty sweet, but for an adult medium, it is HUGE haha. I was just excited to finally win something though


Wow i love that one.The one i have so ugly. It has a Phantom on it but you cant really tell.I still wear it with Pride though !!

Grats Intelman that shirt is so cool!

I have this one from the Nzxt contest a while back:


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> would this be a good motherboard for my setup?
> considering of bying a new cpu i whas thinking of this one AMD FX-8120
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Extreme
> *pics*


I have the FX-8120 and it's great man!









doing 7.7 points of maximum 7.9 in windows (overclocked to 4.0 GHZ) !








And everything loads way faster than my earlier ****ty CPU


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> are you saying we aren't welcoming to questions here? still not sure what you mean lol


yes, kinda


----------



## Pikoy

got some new upgrades and 1 downgrade


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> You guys ever wonder why NZXT don't have a Logo? I am hoping a NZXT Rep see's this question also? Honestly you guys have to get a Logo !
> 
> Anyone else notice this? If so what are your Opinion's on it. Yeah i know they have the regular NZXT wording by they don't have a cool designed Logo?
> 
> Love to hear some feedback from Club members and Possibly a Rep from NZXT.


I actually like the current logo already. No need for some design. I think it looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whoa thats cool!
> Num I'm gunnin for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it, there ain't no way son.
Click to expand...

Spam Time!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> The shirt I won came in the mail today! Its pretty sweet, but for an adult medium, it is HUGE haha. I was just excited to finally win something though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i love that one.The one i have so ugly. It has a Phantom on it but you cant really tell.I still wear it with Pride though !!
> 
> Grats Intelman that shirt is so cool!
> 
> I have this one from the Nzxt contest a while back:
Click to expand...

Ha I got the phantom one too.Didn't even know what it was at first. Never wore it though. The whole front design is like a sheet of plastic on the shirt. I think you would sweat like crazy with that thing on.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some new upgrades and 1 downgrade


What did you downgrade? Did you remove a GPU?


----------



## mybadomen

Still looks sweet Pikoy !! And morning fellow NZXT fan's


----------



## k.3nny

Soon more







!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r*
> 
> yes, kinda


So whats your question?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> got some new upgrades and 1 downgrade


Still looks good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Soon more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


What are you up to now k3nny?


----------



## mybadomen

Lol K3nny. I cant wait. By your post i am thinking its a Duck Based Theme? LOL J/K i am looking forward to it.

Never Ending Story wow what a great Flick that was!


----------



## Rowey

Everyone make yourself and sit yourself down with your favourite beverage, prepare for a sh#t load of pics!!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Everyone make yourself and sit yourself down with your favourite beverage, prepare for a sh#t load of pics!!


Where Coffee is ready . SHOW ME SHOW ME SHOW ME !


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> The shirt I won came in the mail today! Its pretty sweet, but for an adult medium, it is HUGE haha. I was just excited to finally win something though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Wow, nice shirt for a gaming company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gathered up a bunch of coupon codes and deals and when I order my Razer Tiamats (if they ever come out) I'll be getting 2 free t-shirts and a free flask


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow i love that one.The one i have so ugly. It has a Phantom on it but you cant really tell.I still wear it with Pride though !!
> Grats Intelman that shirt is so cool!
> I have this one from the Nzxt contest a while back:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I actually like the current logo already. No need for some design. I think it looks good.
> Spam Time!!
> Ha I got the phantom one too.Didn't even know what it was at first. Never wore it though. The whole front design is like a sheet of plastic on the shirt. I think you would sweat like crazy with that thing on.


Hey guys. I wanted to share the T-shirt I got yesterday, but I was so tired XD

I see your incoming 2 free t-shirts, and I raise you:


----------



## Rowey

56 now, but they are uploading badomen!!!


----------



## Draven

OMG!!!! 159 pics!!!! lol Rowey


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> OMG!!!! 159 pics!!!! lol Rowey


Oh crap those are coming in this thread are they?? Gotta link to the album or something that will be like 5 pages of pics lol.


----------



## Rowey

Nope dont worry, haha, Im not that cruel. Ill post them in my log and link you here when they are all up, which will be within 10-20mins


----------



## Rowey

_Sorry about the double post_

Link


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Nope dont worry, haha, Im not that cruel. Ill post them in my log and link you here when they are all up, which will be within 10-20mins


sick man I cant wait !


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> _Sorry about the double post_
> Link


Thats a sweeeet GPU block! You guys make me want to spend my cash on some more water cooling equipment instead of saving them for kepler


----------



## Rowey

Thanks, i rather like it myself







*MOAR* pics in my log!


----------



## Pikoy

yeah one of my 480's died on me but i will try to revive it







plus i am planning to make a new build for the next up coming year gonna make a wooden case so i can mod it to the max since i am a bit shaky with a dremel i decided to use wood for the case







gonna get the dimensions of a beer case and gonna make my own build through it








ps i had a few beers to drink so yah


----------



## Inconvenient

Just planning ahead, does any1 have any bad/good experience with Swiftech HD apogee, primoflex and EK coolants?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> Just planning ahead, does any1 have any bad/good experience with Swiftech HD apogee, primoflex and EK coolants?


for the ek i have no problems but also choose the new product for ek since there was an issue a while back of nickel corrosion


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> _Sorry about the double post_
> 
> Link


Oh that looks sweet. Backplates make them look so much better. I saw one of those painted white. Always wanted to get one and do the same for my phantom.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some new upgrades and 1 downgrade


What game is that?


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> What game is that?


need for speed run dnt bother getting it its horrible easy game and so short took me a day to finish


----------



## LPRaver89

Got a response from NZXT today on my request to get the green led power button and fan controller. Just sent my invoice so I hope I can get them, it would really finish up my black and green aesthetic.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> need for speed run dnt bother getting it its horrible easy game and so short took me a day to finish


Racing games have been a guilty pleasure of mine as a kid but I never really pursued the genre, now that I have a nice computer what do you recommend? I'm not planing on getting a wheel but I have logitch dual action that I can use to play them,


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Got a response from NZXT today on my request to get the green led power button and fan controller. Just sent my invoice so I hope I can get them, it would really finish up my black and green aesthetic.


Nice! I'm asking for a couple 200mm blue LED fans as the Cooler Master ones I got won't fit. About a month ago they asked for my invoice and shipping address, then they said we'll ship it out soon. Asked for a status update a week ago and they asked for my invoice and address again







Moving along slowly but surely


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Nice! I'm asking for a couple 200mm blue LED fans as the Cooler Master ones I got won't fit. About a month ago they asked for my invoice and shipping address, then they said we'll ship it out soon. Asked for a status update a week ago and they asked for my invoice and address again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving along slowly but surely


Always sucks on slow service but free service is still nice.


----------



## dartuil

FN 200 are not easy to find in france , only fs200 with led and normal are on stores.
Store ship only in USA ..


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Nice! I'm asking for a couple 200mm blue LED fans as the Cooler Master ones I got won't fit. About a month ago they asked for my invoice and shipping address, then they said we'll ship it out soon. Asked for a status update a week ago and they asked for my invoice and address again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving along slowly but surely


Are you guys just straight up asking for fans and getting them for free?


----------



## dartuil

can the thread starter post fans specifications on the post?
so new member know them?


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Racing games have been a guilty pleasure of mine as a kid but I never really pursued the genre, now that I have a nice computer what do you recommend? I'm not planing on getting a wheel but I have logitch dual action that I can use to play them,


Dirt 3 is pretty sick.

I went out and bought a wired 360 controller just to play it.


----------



## dartuil

I do the same atibbo69


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Dirt 3 is pretty sick.
> I went out and bought a wired 360 controller just to play it.


I'll keep that in mind next time its on sale on steam


----------



## dartuil

what would u do men?

new fans or new psu?

- antec true power new 650

-or two FS200 Led (fn200 hard to find)+ 140 dust filter


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Are you guys just straight up asking for fans and getting them for free?


Pretty much. My reason was that I bought 2 Cooler Master fans that didn't fit. I actually managed to barely get one to fit on the side panel, but didn't mention that







But I've heard many people simply asking for fans and receiving them. I also asked if possible for them to send 2 LED 120mm fans as well to replace the non led ones on the side panel. They didn't say yes nor no, so I'll see what they send.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Are you guys just straight up asking for fans and getting them for free?


Well there are some people who have gotten fans. I asked for a new power buttons and fan controller... the email said that as long as its still under warranty they can replace items for free.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> what would u do men?
> new fans or new psu?
> - antec true power new 650
> -or two FS200 Led (fn200 hard to find)+ 140 dust filter


Well being that a power supply would be more essential I would say go with that.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Are you guys just straight up asking for fans and getting them for free?


I asked for some more dust filters and they sent me 1x 120mm and 1x 200mm filters in a box the size of a fridge lol.

The postage said $32.97 express. They don't mind spending money on their customers lemme tell ya.


----------



## dartuil

thanks LPRaver89 i'll go for the antec








so they send thing for you but you have to pay when it come come?


----------



## FlashGordon

does anybody know this "Custom" seal ???
I still love this guitarist


----------



## FlashGordon




----------



## FlashGordon

I love Duke Nukem since old duke nukem 3D,,,
still long way to clear all stage,,,
I almost throw up for 3D sick,,, lol


----------



## dartuil

my phantom comes with FS 200 LED not FN and yours?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> thanks LPRaver89 i'll go for the antec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so they send thing for you but you have to pay when it come come?


No, it is free as long as your warranty is still intact.


----------



## FlashGordon

I gave up 200 LED fan although its nice ,,,
360 rad had priority.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Well there are some people who have gotten fans. I asked for a new power buttons and fan controller... the email said that as long as its still under warranty they can replace items for free.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> I asked for some more dust filters and they sent me 1x 120mm and 1x 200mm filters in a box the size of a fridge lol.
> The postage said $32.97 express. They don't mind spending money on their customers lemme tell ya.


Cool, I kinda wish I had dust filters for my back and front fans, I thought they will only give you stuff if the thing you are asking for is broken e.g my 200MM LED fan is making sounds can I have a new one etc. ?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> I have the FX-8120 and it's great man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing 7.7 points of maximum 7.9 in windows (overclocked to 4.0 GHZ) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everything loads way faster than my earlier ****ty CPU


so i'm gonna order this one








thx mate,
just needs to see what motherboard i'm going to buy then


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> I have the FX-8120 and it's great man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing 7.7 points of maximum 7.9 in windows (overclocked to 4.0 GHZ) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everything loads way faster than my earlier ****ty CPU


so i'm gonna order this one








thx mate,
just needs to see what motherboard i'm going to buy then
sorry double post,


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*


Thats a neat looking phantom!







Makes me want to spend my savings on some more watercooling gear instead of waiting for kepler even more


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Racing games have been a guilty pleasure of mine as a kid but I never really pursued the genre, now that I have a nice computer what do you recommend? I'm not planing on getting a wheel but I have logitch dual action that I can use to play them,


yeah I am just giving you the heads up that you would not like it that much as the previous need for speed titles


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*


love the side panel bro ! nice !


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*
> 
> 
> does anybody know this "Custom" seal ???
> I still love this guitarist


What kind of tubing is that? Would look awesome in a black switch 810.


----------



## FlashGordon

tube is PrimoFlex Pro LRT White Tubing -1/2in. ID x 3/4in.
this tube totally matched to white phantom.
anyway tks for positive response


----------



## FlashGordon




----------



## FlashGordon

He was a Great Guitarist!!! I love him!
anyway nothing to do with this site.


----------



## Macke93

Thinking of changing fans to white LEDS or maybe RED







help me me choose!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Thinking of changing fans to white LEDS or maybe RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me me choose!


i would take the white ones


----------



## lightsout

Flashgordon thats sweet!


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i would take the white ones


Thanks, I think so also


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a Great Guitarist!!! I love him!
> anyway nothing to do with this site.


I thought that sticker looked extremely familiar! Did you nickname your rig Number One, too? SRV is one of my main influences in my playing, and at the top of my list as far as guitarists go!


----------



## Zolutar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Thinking of changing fans to white LEDS or maybe RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me me choose!


I would say green to go with the fans, but that wasn't one of your choices so I say white!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/737690/width/600/height/400/flags/
> does anybody know this "Custom" seal ???
> I still love this guitarist


All looks good, but I would ditch the box you put around the GPU's.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> All looks good, but I would ditch the box you put around the GPU's.


+1







gpu's need fresh air mate







and this looks like 1 block


----------



## LPRaver89

I agree with num and K.enny.... looks amazing but the box looks out of place and hides the GPUs which always look sweet.


----------



## Pikoy

@Macke93

I would say go for white but you can be creative and use the led strip lights of nzxt because they are very good that is what i am using right now and they provide a very good light effect to my phantom


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I agree with num and K.enny.... looks amazing but the box looks out of place and hides the GPUs which always look sweet.


@FlashGordon since you seem to want that area to be white and I agree with the people who say the box is a bit out of place... Why not see if you can turn it into a white back plate for the gfx cards??? Then you could take the excess metal and box the bridge and see how that turns out. Well just a thought.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I agree with num and K.enny.... looks amazing but the box looks out of place and hides the GPUs which always look sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> @FlashGordon since you seem to want that area to be white and I agree with the people who say the box is a bit out of place... Why not see if you can turn it into a white back plate for the gfx cards??? Then you could take the excess metal and box the bridge and see how that turns out. Well just a thought.
Click to expand...

Yes white backplates are perty!!


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> what would u do men?
> 
> new fans or new psu?
> 
> - antec true power new 650
> 
> -or two FS200 Led (fn200 hard to find)+ 140 dust filter


Go with a Antec PSU, but if you want to fold, or Overclock, go higher than 650w. While folding, Mine Buzzes, and the only thing OCed is my GPU. I think for OCing, the 650w just isn't enough. My computer doesn't draw 1/2 as much as yours.


----------



## dartuil

what is folding?


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I think it looks cleaner with the Rad the other way. Just my oppinion though:
> Like this:
> 
> OR
> 
> Looks allot better not on paperlus you could run the Cpu Block and hoses whatever way looks best to you.


My loop was supposed to look like that, but didnt work out, with my rad not fitting using Kaged's custom mount.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> what would u do men?
> 
> new fans or new psu?
> 
> - antec true power new 650
> 
> -or two FS200 Led (fn200 hard to find)+ 140 dust filter
> 
> 
> 
> Go with a Antec PSU, but if you want to fold, or Overclock, go higher than 650w. While folding, Mine Buzzes, and the only thing OCed is my GPU. I think for OCing, the 650w just isn't enough. My computer doesn't draw 1/2 as much as yours.
Click to expand...

650 isn't enough for agtx 460? Or am I missing something?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 650 isn't enough for agtx 460? Or am I missing something?


its plenty enough :| imo


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 650 isn't enough for agtx 460? Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> its plenty enough :| imo
Click to expand...

I agree, with a fat OC on cpu and gpu.


----------



## k.3nny

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwh yeah!










Keep an eye on my White buildlog guys







soooon moar







!


----------



## faMine

nice nickname Kenny, wonder who came up with that


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> nice nickname Kenny, wonder who came up with that


huh??

EDIT:
Ah i get it now haha







!!!


----------



## LPRaver89

Sweet!


----------



## Reaper2794

Really wish we had a gallery of all high quality pics of the Phantoms, not to discriminate against crappier pics but Im a perfectionist and we should be compiling them into an album


----------



## k.3nny

Agreed!!!!


----------



## Reaper2794

and I do NOT own a good camera, so I would literally not even accept my OWN pictures right now. Which is why Im trying to borrow a nice Nikon D300 from a friend once Im ready. So I hope no one thinks Im trying to exclude anyone, Im just saying I think we can agree a gallery should be about high quality PICTURES, not high quality rigs


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> and I do NOT own a good camera, so I would literally not even accept my OWN pictures right now. Which is why Im trying to borrow a nice Nikon D300 from a friend once Im ready. So I hope no one thinks Im trying to exclude anyone, Im just saying I think we can agree a gallery should be about high quality PICTURES, not high quality rigs


Make a thread and start adding pics you like from the thread!!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Make a thread and start adding pics you like from the thread!!


I suppose I could start an Imgur album? Then ESP could post it on front page? Anyone think this is a good idea? I suppose it'd be easier if people submitted pics to me rather than going through 900+ pgs


----------



## chinesethunda

i find my phantom slightly unacceptable atm cuz my wires aren't perfect nor are my tubing lol, but im too lazy to fix it =/


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwh yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye on my White buildlog guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooon moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


nice reverse phantom


----------



## dartuil

hello men can you use the on/off swith with another fs 200 led?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello men can you use the on/off swith with another fs 200 led?


Yes, NZXT. makes splitters


----------



## FlashGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> @FlashGordon since you seem to want that area to be white and I agree with the people who say the box is a bit out of place... Why not see if you can turn it into a white back plate for the gfx cards??? Then you could take the excess metal and box the bridge and see how that turns out. Well just a thought.


yes totaly agreed, will try white back plate for gtx580,,,
tks guys for advice


----------



## Reaper2794

I need opinions. If anyone thinks it's a good idea, I can start compiling high quality pictures of the Phantoms here. Ill assume you guys would want it on Imgur


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I need opinions. If anyone thinks it's a good idea, I can start compiling high quality pictures of the Phantoms here. Ill assume you guys would want it on Imgur


Sounds like a cool idea to me!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwh yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye on my White buildlog guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooon moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Sweet !!! a Sponsored one? or own project?

If sponsored build Grats mate!


----------



## Reaper2794

Hmm the rest of you guys let me know what you think


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Sweet !!! a Sponsored one? or own project?
> If sponsored build Grats mate!


its my old phannie, haha







!

I removed the carbon door, now its clean again!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I need opinions. If anyone thinks it's a good idea, I can start compiling high quality pictures of the Phantoms here. Ill assume you guys would want it on Imgur


Sure sounds like a good Idea to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwh yeah!
> Keep an eye on my White buildlog guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooon moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Looks awesome k3nny! I'm excited for it.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Yes, NZXT. makes splitters


still no splitter from nzxt








anyone that has one in spare for me ?


----------



## faMine

The switch has two leads on it. It's made to be used with two fans. The splitter is built in


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> i find my phantom slightly unacceptable atm cuz my wires aren't perfect nor are my tubing lol, but im too lazy to fix it =/


Ha mine to. I have 2 gpus instead of 1 and I didn't even bother to run the pci power cables through the back or put on my extensions.







Too lazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I need opinions. If anyone thinks it's a good idea, I can start compiling high quality pictures of the Phantoms here. Ill assume you guys would want it on Imgur


Go for it!


----------



## dartuil

ahh thanks men i looking for another fs 200 blue led for top and a FN 200 for the left side but nzxt seem not to want to send one for me.
its hard to find a FN200 in france


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> ahh thanks men i looking for another fs 200 blue led for top and a FN 200 for the left side but nzxt seem not to want to send one for me.
> its hard to find a FN200 in france


Did you just straight up ask them for a free fan?


----------



## dartuil

i said that a want a fn200 but the store dont ship in france and the fn 200 is hard to find in france.
i also ask for a 200mm dust filter
they just ask for invoice and adress








after what they will do i Dont know.


----------



## JQuantum

Doesn't imgur lower the quality of the images? :S Well it'll still look pretty good on there anyways


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Doesn't imgur lower the quality of the images? :S Well it'll still look pretty good on there anyways


Does it? If so I will upload it to a site that is 100% uncompressed, quality first







!


----------



## faMine

Use Flickr or the like. Not Photocrapbucket

Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


----------



## reaver83

yeah, IDK what happened to Photobucket, they used to be pretty decent. Wonder what crawled up thier butts and died.

Just saw K.3nnyPhantom and was gonna say the same thing about the reverse ATX. I Seriously don't understand why they don't make them like that anymore? More and more people do this mod to their cases nowadays, you would think they'd just start making them that way, or an option when you buy them to be reversed.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> yeah, IDK what happened to Photobucket, they used to be pretty decent. Wonder what crawled up thier butts and died.
> 
> Just saw K.3nnyPhantom and was gonna say the same thing about the reverse ATX. I Seriously don't understand why they don't make them like that anymore? More and more people do this mod to their cases nowadays, you would think they'd just start making them that way, or an option when you buy them to be reversed.


I dunno but I like the PSU down there without it my rad wouldn't fit for sure







Besides you'd have no fun modding your case if they did that


----------



## Reaper2794

Hmm I guess I will have to look into uncompressed sites ._. Anyone have any suggestions? As in if you know they are for sure uncompressed?


----------



## JQuantum

How much space do you think the entire album would take?


----------



## Macke93

Got my new phone today!
Very happy (hope you guys doesnt mind that it's off topic, new phone = new pics of my phantom







)


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Got my new phone today!
> Very happy (hope you guys doesnt mind that it's off topic, new phone = new pics of my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


nice phone mate


----------



## faMine

I've got a Galaxy Nexus too









It's a beautiful ROM, notice the green bar on the bottom is my battery indicator


----------



## Inconvenient

Just ordered some orange/blue sleeving, heatshrinks and a few metres of U-channel. About to order a new fully modular SilverStone Strider 1200W PSU instead of the standard 750W psu i got now. Gonna start sleeving when i get home in march









Anyhows, did anyone ever think of switching out the black with blue on a orange trimmed phantom? Dreamt about it the other night, and it was pretty neat in my dream atleast









Sweet phones btw, i got the Samsung Galaxy S2 myself


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Got my new phone today!
> Very happy (hope you guys doesnt mind that it's off topic, new phone = new pics of my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Woot! I was at verizon at opening on launch day. (First time I ever did that). Sweet phone. Battery life not so great.


----------



## mybadomen

Grats on the new Phone they look Sweet!

Oh yeah and starting to work on Venom again and added some updates.Hopefully tons of new updates soon.But i added a little to it now and will add more in a few.I need to go outside and do some welding and will post more updates.

Take Care,

MybadOmen


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Woot! I was at verizon at opening on launch day. (First time I ever did that). Sweet phone. Battery life not so great.


I can hook you up with some awesome kernels if you're interested in rooting your phone. I get over 13 hours on my phone with use.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Woot! I was at verizon at opening on launch day. (First time I ever did that). Sweet phone. Battery life not so great.
> 
> 
> 
> I can hook you up with some awesome kernels if you're interested in rooting your phone. I get over 13 hours on my phone with use.
Click to expand...

I haven't bothered rooting this phone. Haven't really felt the need. I get all day out of the battery but with fairly light use. With heavy use it goes fast. And I normally turn LTE off. I would be interested in what you are running. Shoot me a link.


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Use Flickr or the like. Not Photocrapbucket
> Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


I vote for a flickr NZXT Phantom group to be created. That way people can contribute and can be found by other Phantom owners outside of this thread.

I took a few pics this weekend of my Phantom to build (well mostly the inside of it) that I'm willing to contribute.


----------



## Reaper2794

Ok guys. I will do that, can you all please start PMing me your high quality pics? Does Flickr compress pics at all?


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Ok guys. I will do that, can you all please start PMing me your high quality pics? Does Flickr compress pics at all?


Another flaw... if you end up with over 200 photo's you can only show the most recent 200 pics... well unless you create a blog or a website and link them all from there.

Also
Quote:


> As you publish photos, they're compressed and resized by Flickr (if necessary) in the following sizes:
> 
> 75x75 pixels
> 100 pixels (on the longest side)
> 240 pixels
> 500 pixels
> Large (which will be 1024 pixels if it exceeds that length)
> The original size (if you have a pro account)


Sorry Reaper I keep bursting your bubble.


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Another flaw... if you end up with over 200 photo's you can only show the most recent 200 pics... well unless you create a blog or a website and link them all from there.
> Also
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As you publish photos, they're compressed and resized by Flickr (if necessary) in the following sizes:
> 75x75 pixels
> 100 pixels (on the longest side)
> 240 pixels
> 500 pixels
> Large (which will be 1024 pixels if it exceeds that length)
> The original size (if you have a pro account)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Reaper I keep bursting your bubble.
Click to expand...

Save your pics to 1000pixels in length. This is high res enough for websurfing and below flickr's 1024 limit. Check out the pics on flickr, you don't need a full high res 5mb file to be posted on the internet if you're not going to print it.


----------



## JQuantum

I suppose, but just saying, if you wanted true uncompressed images it's not here either. I'm actually content with imgur's quality overall, least for now.


----------



## FourDoor

Overall I've been content with the photographs/quality that I've seen on flickr. We don't need true uncompressed images to be posted online. If you want that level of detail, then we could pay for a service like smugmug and have people have the opportunity to buy/pay for prints. But if all we're doing is posting nice pictures of the Phantoms with detail, I think most people here need to focus more on their photography skills and lighting as opposed to how many megapixels their blurry iphone picture is (no offense to iphone pictures because the iphone can take some awesome pics when set up right).


----------



## Reaper2794

Alright so what I can do is split it up into a few albums, maybe depending on the colors? So mainly white, mainly black, and special edition + and then modded ones? (as in custom colors)

I think that will be good, since there aren't many red, so since many keep it white, black, and many mod it which would go nicely with the special edition phantoms, and we can use either Imgur or Flickr, or another host?

I just want one that doesn't compress to a point where it is grainy and what not


----------



## faMine

Nice job Reaper. I'll get some high resolution pictures taken just for this!


----------



## Reaper2794

Thanks bro







I love the guys here, send me as many pics as you want







!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guys here, send me as many pics as you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Sorry, I feel like I've uglified my phantom and so probably won't be submitting anything. That being said my goal for the next few months (aside from school) is to try and fix that...


----------



## mybadomen

Some new Photo's i took today Before i start reworking it:



















Now time to start Reworking it !

Keep Watching the Build Log over the next Month or 2 !

Thanks Guys and Take Care

MybadOmen


----------



## Reaper2794

Send me your best pictures and if you'd like, and let me know if you want me to add a name to the rig, or any comments, descriptions, etc







!


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I know Double Post but just wanted to share this video. Imagine being there it would have been a blast!!!
> faMine should like this:


Hello all, I have not been on here recently and have not finished catching up. Don't know if anybody has pointed it out yet, but the CPU was only running 2 cores. You guys probably knew that but I thought I should mention it.

Also just a quick update, should have my SSD back from OCZ RMA Wednesday(February 15)!!! God I miss the speed of an SSD. On the other hand took apart my WD Essentials and took the 1TB drive out (happened to be a Green Power AV) and threw it in my Phantom as a network drive.


----------



## Draven

so it looks like I am not in such a money hole as I first thought, it seems we have OVER paid our rent







so for the next couple of months I don't own any rent lmao so I'll be picking up parts here and there for my new rig and I can add a triple monitor set up and I am going to be buying a home theater system to the mix YAY ME!!! The rig still won't be done till August as I am waiting to see what Ivy brings to the table so it's either going to be an IB set up or Sandy we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## mybadomen

Guys this kinda concerns me. I hope this is the 7970 with some old drivers or something and they made a huge improvementlease tell me there is something wrong with that 7970 test?

Look at the specs and the scores. I really would like to know for sure before dumping a load of cash on a 7970 if thats all the difference its going to make. Starting to think i might be allot better off grabbing another 6970 again to crossfire.Unless like i said this was some driver issue:

Specs for test: Beastly system if you ask me.
i7 3960X 6-core/12-thread @ 5050 MHz
Some Asus 2011 board doesn't mention name of the board
16 gig Quad Channel ram running 2133 mhz 9.11.9.28 1T
HD 7970 @ 1125/1575

Here is the 3DMark 06 score:


Ok now here is Venom's same test with 1 6970 only running 1000/1500: (The first system has way higher specs then Venom so the 7970 would perform way better in the system above)

here is my Same test:


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys this kinda concerns me. I hope this is the 7970 with some old drivers or something and they made a huge improvementlease tell me there is something wrong with that 7970 test?
> Look at the specs and the scores. I really would like to know for sure before dumping a load of cash on a 7970 if thats all the difference its going to make. Starting to think i might be allot better off grabbing another 6970 again to crossfire.Unless like i said this was some driver issue:
> Specs for test: Beastly system if you ask me.
> i7 3960X 6-core/12-thread @ 5050 MHz
> Some Asus 2011 board doesn't mention name of the board
> 16 gig Quad Channel ram running 2133 mhz 9.11.9.28 1T
> HD 7970 @ 1125/1575
> Here is the 3DMark 06 score:
> 
> Ok now here is Venom's same test with 1 6970 only running 1000/1500: (The first system has way higher specs then Venom so the 7970 would perform way better in the system above)
> here is my Same test:


AFAIK the 7970 will with the current drivers perform about the same as the 6970s but that's usually the case I think. I only say this because I recall seeing a review about the XFX 7970 black edition OCed to 1GHz or something and it performed about the same as the 6970s.

I probably wouldn't worry too much kuz the 7000s series is supposed to have some newer stuff I can't recall :S you should ask anyone with the 7970 currently in the forum if they've tired any newer beta driers (if they exist) and see if it improves performance any.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> AFAIK the 7970 will with the current drivers perform about the same as the 6970s but that's usually the case I think. I only say this because I recall seeing a review about the XFX 7970 black edition OCed to 1GHz or something and it performed about the same as the 6970s.
> I probably wouldn't worry too much kuz the 7000s series is supposed to have some newer stuff I can't recall :S you should ask anyone with the 7970 currently in the forum if they've tired any newer beta driers (if they exist) and see if it improves performance any.


7970 is PCIe 3.0 compatible though so won't that make it a lot faster with the Ivy Bridge processor, or am I clueless?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> AFAIK the 7970 will with the current drivers perform about the same as the 6970s but that's usually the case I think. I only say this because I recall seeing a review about the XFX 7970 black edition OCed to 1GHz or something and it performed about the same as the 6970s.
> I probably wouldn't worry too much kuz the 7000s series is supposed to have some newer stuff I can't recall :S you should ask anyone with the 7970 currently in the forum if they've tired any newer beta driers (if they exist) and see if it improves performance any.
> 
> 
> 
> 7970 is PCIe 3.0 compatible though so won't that make it a lot faster with the Ivy Bridge processor, or am I clueless?
Click to expand...

I think thats more marketing. Not sure we are even saturating 2.0 yet. Or am I clueless?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Guys this kinda concerns me. I hope this is the 7970 with some old drivers or something and they made a huge improvementlease tell me there is something wrong with that 7970 test?
> Look at the specs and the scores. I really would like to know for sure before dumping a load of cash on a 7970 if thats all the difference its going to make. Starting to think i might be allot better off grabbing another 6970 again to crossfire.Unless like i said this was some driver issue:
> Specs for test: Beastly system if you ask me.
> i7 3960X 6-core/12-thread @ 5050 MHz
> Some Asus 2011 board doesn't mention name of the board
> 16 gig Quad Channel ram running 2133 mhz 9.11.9.28 1T
> HD 7970 @ 1125/1575
> Here is the 3DMark 06 score:
> Ok now here is Venom's same test with 1 6970 only running 1000/1500: (The first system has way higher specs then Venom so the 7970 would perform way better in the system above)
> here is my Same test:


I would seriously suggest not buying anything right now. Wait until the GTX680 comes out (end of marchish). It's going to be in the price range of the 4/560s and will beat out a 580 handily. It is not a 580 replacement but rather a mid/low range replacement with what will likely be branded the GTX780 coming out towards the fall. However this "680" is going to be beast and actually a good value as well.

Just hold onto your money until this card comes out. If you don't believe me all you have to is search the news forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think thats more marketing. Not sure we are even saturating 2.0 yet. Or am I clueless?


Very much. But better to have it than not right?


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I would seriously suggest not buying anything right now. Wait until the GTX680 comes out (end of marchish).


I totally agree.

-SS


----------



## faMine

I will always love you.


----------



## mybadomen

I have had terrible Luck with my nvidia cards.I am very afraid to buy another one.Nothing against nvidia im not biased towards andy brand Cpu or gpu. I just have a bunch of dead cards down my cellar and they are Nvidias.I switched from Nvidia after the radeon 9800 pro and stayed with them till the Gtx 260 which were nice cards but i had to Rma them both 1 at different times.i also had to RMA my 8800 ultra and then the ultra died also.Since then i have been running Radeons and been very happy since.No Rma's and they do very well.The 6970 is a beast of a card running 1000/1500 no problems at all.Not to mention i love the dual bios.Plus if i go Nvidia i am stuck with 1 card and a 6970 sitting here if i go Radeon i can crossfire them both.So i am basically deciding whether to grab a used 6990 and run tri fire or buy another 6970 and run crossfire . Or run a 7970 with the 6970 and then just have to buy 1 more Gpu when ivy comes out.My motherboard is all ready for 2 PCI-3 x16 and Ivy.

Tons of bad spelling there.In my situation i dont see the point in switching brands when i already own a card. Plus the difference between the 6970 and the gtx 580 its not that great of a difference, Yeah the 580 is a bit faster but that's it just a bit.My cinabench and 3dmark scores are great with a single 6970 so i am so damn confused.I am so afraid i am going to buy another 6970 that dont run that fast.I see some people having issues hitting 950/1450 even tweaking the voltage.Both the cards i had did 1000/1500 on stock voltage.My biggest mistake was selling my other card







i so regret it.I Might buy a brand new XFX 6970 and see if i can trade it for my other 6970 i sold.Maby he will go for it for the Lifetime warranty.and the XFX is very inexpensive.

I hate saving forever and then the time comes to decide what to do.Its so frustrating.No matter what we buy its just going to get outdated anyway real soon. We cant win we are like crack addicts chasing a high. WE ARE OCN Members









Honestly i love the 580 also just cant see going nvidia if i already own a card a can crossfire with whatever i buy.If by some crazy chance the Nvidia card is way way faster then the 7970 then i would probably make the jump. but not for a couple fps i wont.

And i still cant sleep dammit. I started welding to work on Venom some more and it was way way to cold to finish so i wimped out and came in.Now my head is racing with ideas.

Oh yeah i always looked at it this way Nvidia usually a little faster Nvidia more reliable and usually you can crossfire nvidias for the same price as i top end nvidia and still come out on top. So who knows.Could see a nvidia card or an Amd card i have no idea yet.Oh yeah the other thing was my cousin just had me order him a Gtx560 a little over a month ago.He plays WoW all day .Already his card fried out of no where.

Lol i think i just talked in complete circles .that's just proves i have no idea what i am going to do.

Night guys and thanks for the Info Num.


----------



## faMine

I'm really drunk.


----------



## mybadomen

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY PHANTOM OWNERS AND NZXT !


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm really drunk.


Lol on Valentines day.I hope your bringing your girl out somewhere nice.


----------



## faMine

Too bad I'm really busy and she's designing an architecture model.... SJDKSJD


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I've got a Galaxy Nexus too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful ROM, notice the green bar on the bottom is my battery indicator


Very nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> nice phone mate


Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Woot! I was at verizon at opening on launch day. (First time I ever did that). Sweet phone. Battery life not so great.


Yeah sweet phone, but you can buy greater battery, 2000mAh or so







instead of ~1650mAh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY PHANTOM OWNERS AND NZXT !


Happy valentines day mate!


----------



## faMine

I got the extended battery for 25 dolllllllllllllllla


----------



## Macke93

Das Phantom!


Burn Blue Refresh - Sick Taste







!


Flashed new ROM to my Galaxy Nexus yesterday!







Android Revolution HD







Now I have no bugs and none random restarts !


----------



## Rowey




----------



## k.3nny

Looking goood rowey!!


----------



## Pikoy

nice one bro would love to see more


----------



## Reaper2794

I have sent just about everyone on the last 2 pages PMs. Start sending me your highest quality pictures, I'm compiling them.

Include any names and descriptions you'd like me to add. You can of course submit multiple builds, and you do not have to have them currently, as long as they are by you and you previously possessed them.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*


What kind of a camera do you use for your pics? Lighting on that cable sleeving looks ridikulus


----------



## Reaper2794

and btw here's a nice valentine's card for all you lovebirds out there


----------



## Pikoy

lol watching 300 on valentine's day hahahaha


----------



## faMine

I'll be writing a research paper about an experiment I performed using recombinant DNA technology.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> What kind of a camera do you use for your pics? Lighting on that cable sleeving looks ridikulus


Yeah i wish i could take Photos like that.Most of mine are blurry or the color is off and there tons of glare. At some point i am going to have a professional take Photos. for me but first i have to decide when its actually finished.Lol i change my mind daily and start changing things.


----------



## JMattes

Hey Guys,

I am looking for side panel for the phantom with a window.. Anyone know where to get it cheap.. Or atleast a nice one?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_158_1024&products_id=32890

Its 25 + 16 shipping = Pooh...

I am up for someone even selling me a windows side panel if they make them with decent quality craftsmenship..


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah i wish i could take Photos like that.Most of mine are blurry or the color is off and there tons of glare. At some point i am going to have a professional take Photos. for me but first i have to decide when its actually finished.Lol i change my mind daily and start changing things.


Take your rig outside in the sun









put on the ground or on table, take a hightadjustable somethingy







tape your cam to it and do a walkaround









Clearshots gauranteed!!!!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I am looking for side panel for the phantom with a window.. Anyone know where to get it cheap.. Or atleast a nice one?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_158_1024&products_id=32890
> Its 25 + 16 shipping = Pooh...
> I am up for someone even selling me a windows side panel if they make them with decent quality craftsmenship..


I checked out the official NZXT store, and it was $25 + $8 shipping to Michigan, so New York shouldn't be too much more. Unless you were looking for cheaper shipping, but $25 is the actual cost of the panel, so I wouldn't really expect to find a better deal.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> I checked out the official NZXT store, and it was $25 + $8 shipping to Michigan, so New York shouldn't be too much more. Unless you were looking for cheaper shipping, but $25 is the actual cost of the panel, so I wouldn't really expect to find a better deal.


Would you mind posting a link? I was on there site and found the panel, but I must of missed a link to their store. I am sorry if it sounds like I am being lazy, but I couldnt find it.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Would you mind posting a link? I was on there site and found the panel, but I must of missed a link to their store. I am sorry if it sounds like I am being lazy, but I couldnt find it.


here is the link mate








http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa%20phan%20wi.htm
and free shipping too


----------



## faMine

I love how on the windowed sidepanel, the paint around the 120 cutouts black


----------



## ace ventura069

its just the mesh that is black.
underneath its still plain white


----------



## faMine

it looks painted


----------



## ace ventura069

its looks like its painted but its not.
i have the same sidepanel, thats why i know


----------



## faMine

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ace ventura069

no problem


----------



## Reaper2794

Yep I have the white windowed side panel and it's great







I sold one on here too









I live in Rochester, NY, so you should get a similar price, and as stated earlier, they may even have free shipping for a while, so you're lucky









Yo Ace, send me the best pics of your Phantom to me? I'm compiling a gallery







!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> here is the link mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa%20phan%20wi.htm
> and free shipping too


That's the link you're looking for, however it only ships free if your total order is over $99.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yep I have the white windowed side panel and it's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold one on here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Rochester, NY, so you should get a similar price, and as stated earlier, they may even have free shipping for a while, so you're lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ace, send me the best pics of your Phantom to me? I'm compiling a gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


i will send you some pics after my rebuild.
i just ordered a new mobo cpu ram and phobya fans


----------



## JQuantum

well you could always grab another phantom case in the refurb section for 70 bucks. BTW out of all the cases I've had (not many and not many good ones) I liked NZXT Gamma the best (got it for 10 bucks tho on clearance), it's butt ugly though imo.

But ya the refurb'ed phantoms are cheap anyone know if they are any different than their regular ones?







So very interested in breaking one properly this time.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> That's the link you're looking for, however it only ships free if your total order is over $99.


8.50 for shipping isnt bad! I am saving like $10 by using NZXTStore..

Any coupon codes for them tho? (had to ask)


----------



## Macke93

Lovely phantom <3 But one of my fan controller has starting acting wierd :O it's just flashes out for some seconds then it's light is on again :S help guys?!


----------



## faMine

Mine does that when my connections are made properly. Check and make sure the fans are plugged in properly as well as the connectors on the fan controller.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> I dunno but I like the PSU down there without it my rad wouldn't fit for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides you'd have no fun modding your case if they did that


Well, here was my thoughts on that. Why not keep the PSU at the Bottom, make a vent hole under the PSU, and reverse ATX it. Say, like if it wasn't reversed it'd be a Top mount PSU Case. Then, add a Shelf over top of where the PSU would be on the bottom That has a high CFM intake in the front. This would also make for a good place to put the HDD's amd radiator... I SHOULD MAKE THIS! Cut and paste the Motherboard tray/ PSU mount, and Reverse ATX it and add a tray!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> 8.50 for shipping isnt bad! I am saving like $10 by using NZXTStore..
> Any coupon codes for them tho? (had to ask)


Yeah, definitely better than the other site you were looking at. I don't believe that there are any coupons or anything though. Still, can't beat it! Other than making your own side panel anyways


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i will send you some pics after my rebuild.
> i just ordered a new mobo cpu ram and phobya fans


Sounds good!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Happy Valentines Day, fellow Phantom Users









I got a really nice Dell U2412M for my Birthday today









My brother will get a new PC soon and he decided that I can build one for him with the Phantom 410









@Reaper
Gonna send you many Pictures this weekend while I sleeve the PSU.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Happy Valentines Day, fellow Phantom Users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a really nice Dell U2412M for my Birthday today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother will get a new PC soon and he decided that I can build one for him with the Phantom 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Reaper
> Gonna send you many Pictures this weekend while I sleeve the PSU.


Will be looking forward to it!


----------



## mybadomen

Ok i think i decided what i am going to do about my Gpu choice.I think i am going to grab another 6970 Because the 6970 has one of the best crossfire supports so far of the Ati/Amd cards. Plus 2 6970's outperform the 7970.or if i can afford it and find a good deal i will grab a 6990 and run Tri sli. I am going to skip the whole 7970/GTX680 series.I just dont see it as worth it.I think its best to upgrade dual or tri 6970's to the generation cards after the 7970/680 series.Which is probably only Late 2012 or early 2013.I just really cant see a reason to justify upgrading at this point.

Here is my Conclusion:

1) Not enough performance gain to make the move (even if the gtx680 is as good as it should be)

2) I don't see games needing anything more then dual 6970 or 580 for a long time to run max settings.(Hell they run on Ultra settings with a single top end Card)

3) seems best time to upgrade would be the next generation cards

4 ) will most definitely not even own Venom at that time.

5) Last but not least is the performance per Buck. could run dual 6970's for roughly the same cost as 1 7970 or 1 6990 roughly the same price.

(I also believe the same if i owned a GTX580 i just don't see the point of upgrading when we know the next generation cards are going to be insane compared to the 7970/680)

So no longer saving for the 7970 at this point.

If anyone is selling a 6970 2 gig (Reference Card) or 6990 Let me know. Prefer the 6970 to be made by Powercolor but not totally necessary and also would be interested in an EK Nickel Water block and back plate.I will probably be posting in the Market place anyway. So if you have anything you think i may be interested in let me know.

Glad to hear any Opinions on this.

Take care MybadOmen

(And Woot just noticed i got my MOTM Tag in my Signature today )


----------



## bjgrenke

Hey guys, I received my two 200mm blue NZXT fans today from NZXT. Now I have 2 in the top and 1 on the side. All spots filled







One thing though, the one on the side and the one on the top don't light up since there's no where to plug in the 2 LED pins. I heard there's a splitter to plug the LEDs into the button on the back of the case, however is there a three way splitter so all the lights work? If so, how can I get one?


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> well you could always grab another phantom case in the refurb section for 70 bucks. BTW out of all the cases I've had (not many and not many good ones) I liked NZXT Gamma the best (got it for 10 bucks tho on clearance), it's butt ugly though imo.
> 
> But ya the refurb'ed phantoms are cheap anyone know if they are any different than their regular ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So very interested in breaking one properly this time.


Guess once I get this check in the bank tomorrow I'll have one from the refurb store bought. I'll take pics and whatnot when I get it and let you guys pick through it


----------



## Reaper2794

nzxt has splitters









just call and ask for one


----------



## esproductions

*Happy Valentine's Day OCN!*

Just a reminder to enter into our February contest!










*Instructions:*
All you have to do is submit something that shows how much you love your Phantom! You can submit a picture, a drawing or even a video! We'll leave it up to you to interpret it however you want and just remember to be creative! The winner will win a NZXT Phantom 410 with other NZXT goodies so make sure to show your <3 for your Phantom! Even if you don't own a Phantom, you can enter anyways! Here's your chance to win your first Phantom!

*How to enter:*
When you're ready to submit your entry, post it into the OCN Phantom Club thread and PM me the link to your post and I will add it to the entries page. When the contest closes, I will create a seperate thread for you guys to vote on your favorite entry!

*Deadline:*
February 29th, 2012.
Voting commences the day after for 1 week.

*Rules:*
1. One entry per person.

*Prizes:*
1. NZXT Phantom 410 Gaming Chassis
2. NZXT Sleeved LED Kit
3. NZXT T-Shirt

Best of luck!

Sponsored by our good friends at:


----------



## dartuil

do you guys have a link of the splitters?


----------



## esproductions

BTW guys, I'm thinking of getting a Phantom 410, I think I'll appreciate the smaller size


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> do you guys have a link of the splitters?


I don't think it's listed on their store yet, at least it wasn't when I got them.

Sent NZXT an email and describe it to them or something.

This is the image of the product:


----------



## Reaper2794

oh my fkin god didnt i just tell you how you get the splitter

do you ask for a link for everything?


----------



## dartuil

I cant buy this somewhere ?
NZXT seem not to want to ship me things here i sent two emails the 9 and the 11 still no answer so ill buy my stuff.

Sorry Reaper








I'm a linkman


----------



## Reaper2794

oh my god thats why i said CALL THEM


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> oh my god thats why i said CALL THEM


Hes in france dude chill.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hes in france dude chill.


this. language barriers are a real thing.


----------



## Reaper2794

I WILL NOT BE CHILLED! *RAAAAAGE* (trollface.jpg)


----------



## mybadomen

Blah just checked back to see any opinions on the huge post i made earlier on the GPU's

No comments? I am still trying to decide what to do.Pretty sure i am skipping the whole 7970/680 generation though.


----------



## faMine

Go for another 6970, it will be plenty for quite a while


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hes in france dude chill.
> 
> 
> 
> this. language barriers are a real thing.
Click to expand...

That and international calls are a B.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Blah just checked back to see any opinions on the huge post i made earlier on the GPU's
> No comments? I am still trying to decide what to do.Pretty sure i am skipping the whole 7970/680 generation though.


I'd go with another 6970. The only reason I'm getting a 7970 is because the timing of it coming out and me needing a card lined up perfectly. If I already had a 6970 like you, I wouldn't upgrade just yet. Obviously the Tri-fire if you can afford it


----------



## lightsout

I agree second 6970 is your best option. They can be had for cheap and 2 6970s is plenty of horsepower.


----------



## dartuil

i like this thread better than french threads








yeah sometimes its hard to understand what you're saying.
As you can see i longtime lurking the forum im a 4 years member and only 182 posts


----------



## faMine

oh wow I didn't even notice that lol


----------



## bjgrenke

Does anyone know if they make a three way version of that splitter?


----------



## reaver83

That actually pretty odd they haven't responded to you. When I was interested in th Tempest Case, I Emailed them to see if my specific Motherboard would fit in it, I had a response in 2 days.... Have you tried typing everything in Google Translate and sending it in English to them?


----------



## dartuil

yes all the mails were in english









they answer before asking me to contact [email protected] after i contact the europe service nothing


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks guys. i decided definitely on the 6970 or 6990 . Depending on what i can afford.I have a few changes going into Venom so we will see.Highly doubt i can get a Reference Powercolor 6970 one unless the guy that bought mine will take a brand new one and give me my old one back.But i was thinking the 6990 really isn't out of reach either .So keep posted. will shorty be buying a GPU. and then moving on to the other things i am changing.


----------



## dartuil

damn it nzxt want me to pay ,ill buy two fs200 led


----------



## clickhere.exe

Make your own splitters, or if you're lazy, just bend a piece of wire between the 2 pins on the connector.


----------



## ace ventura069

i just bended a wire from the first end to the other splitter and voila....








see the result :


----------



## mybadomen

Morning Guys


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Blah just checked back to see any opinions on the huge post i made earlier on the GPU's
> No comments? I am still trying to decide what to do.Pretty sure i am skipping the whole 7970/680 generation though.


I read mixed messages about whether the revision 2 are reference or not, but if you are just looking for a full block then


- http://www.swiftech.com/komodo-hd6900.aspx

is what I used to find compatible boards, if it's a HD6900-2 it's the revision 2 boards and will work with

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/ati-radeon-full-cover-blocks/radeon-6xx0-series/ek-fc6970-v2-acetal-nickel.html

although EK lists it as a non-reference swiftech says it's still an AMD release
Quote:


> Komodo™ HD6900 (compatible with AMD® 's initial PCB release)
> Komodo™ HD6900-2 (compatible with AMD® 's new PCB release)


Good luck







and I'm sure the person wouldn't mind a brand new one.

EDIT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Morning Guys


and good morning









EDIT2:

btw has the owner's list been updated recently? I recall someone saying it hasn't


----------



## LPRaver89

NZXT are sending my the green LED fan header and power/reset buttons... for free... sweet!


----------



## faMine

waiting on mine


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> NZXT are sending my the green LED fan header and power/reset buttons... for free... sweet!


aahaha nzxt europe want me to pay panel and fans...
when nzxt usa send for free this and splitters, my phantom is from 25/01/12..
ill buy myself huh
nothing is free in europe when its free in usa?


----------



## airnews39

The start of my Phantom Pedestal work log...










http://www.overclock.net/t/1215785/nzxt-phantom-pedestal


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> aahaha nzxt europe want me to pay panel and fans...
> when nzxt usa send for free this and splitters, my phantom is from 25/01/12..
> ill buy myself huh
> nothing is free in europe when its free in usa?


I think it has more to do with what were asking for. You are asking for something that is for sale.... i know you cant find them but they are still for sale. They do not sell the fan controllers or power buttons.


----------



## dartuil

their dust filters and splitters arent for sale. the fn 200 isnt sold in europe i explain them this...
and why they sell fans for free for others people?
no problem i buy my stuff somewhere else no problem


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I think it has more to do with what were asking for. You are asking for something that is for sale.... i know you cant find them but they are still for sale. They do not sell the fan controllers or power buttons.


Nope he's right. We read all the wonderful stories of NZXT service in the USA, but anywhere else in the world we are second class citizens. The service in Australia is woeful. And the guy in Europe is correct - either we can't get parts at all, or they charge us when we see they regularly send free stuff to USA customers.

Then there's the sheer logic (or lack thereof). Why sell a 14mm fan for your case, and not a filter? Why advertise that the case can fit a 23mm fan on the side when there is zero none nada fans that exist that will fit the holes they provide without modification? Why advertise their fans as 20mm when they are not? Why advertise easy-fit HDD rails when they don't work? Why sell coloured cases with fans that have matching coloured lights that cannot be replaced at all if they fail or are DOA? Why sell those same colours in the USA but not elsewhere for people that want them? Why mark up their cases so much that the distributros here sell them for about $200 delivered when they are sometimes half that price in the USA? Why why why why why design a mammoth case that is about 5mm too narrow to fit just about any CPU cooler with the side fan fitted. I mean that just defies logic and common sense full stop. So my nice 212 can just sit on the shelf and I will have to spend more $$$ on another solution.

I don't have a very high opinion of NZXT, if you can't tell lol. If I hadn't already bought the Phantom purely on reputation and looks I wouldn't touch it with a 10-foot pole if I knew what I know now. My HDD's physically cannot fit into their special easyfit rails unless I remove the side pins and screw them in. With vibration of course. Removing the top cover broke one of the retaining plastic pins, it wasn't manufactured right and just snapped.

The case design ( opinion here I know) is one of extreme negative pressure. Not real flash for my new very hot reference 7970. So out an unfiltered 14mm fan in the front that just blows onto metal or gets blown out the side by the HDD fans. Ah the side fan yeah! NZXT double the price for their special ripp-off 19.2 mm fan, or go jump in the lake if you want to use another brand fan. Not everyone wants to, or has the time, or even has the tools and capability to mod the case.

I did plenty of research ( or so I thought), but nearly all of these issues weren't real apparent until it landed.

NZXT


----------



## reaver83

I gotta wait 1 more day for my check to clear, then I'm a Phantom Owner







So my question is, What size Rivots do I need when taking this thing apart? I'm gonna stop at Harbor Freight on the home from school tomorrow. Also how do you think this will look? Use THIS website as a Guide for the colors, cause this is the paint I'll be using.


Base- Midnight Blue
Top- Metallic Clearcoat

Also, I'm going to start out with the White/Blue LED Phantom. Some of the plastic won't be painted, but the panels that will be, IDK.


----------



## thekingbeyond

I live in the uk, I don't have a problem with nzxt customer service, for me it has been excellent. When I bought the case I broke a plastic pin on the side panel latch mechanism, they sent me one free of charge along with a free 200mm led fan. A few weeks ago one of the 120mm fans start making a grinding noise, the replacement arrived yesterday.
I have bought 2 of the 200cm led lights, braided extension cables and an additional led fan for the side and had no problem finding a retailer selling them and in my case there are 7 hard drives and they all fit the trays perfectly


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> I gotta wait 1 more day for my check to clear, then I'm a Phantom Owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is, What size Rivots do I need when taking this thing apart? I'm gonna stop at Harbor Freight on the home from school tomorrow. Also how do you think this will look? Use THIS website as a Guide for the colors, cause this is the paint I'll be using.
> 
> Base- Midnight Blue
> Top- Metallic Clearcoat
> Also, I'm going to start out with the White/Blue LED Phantom. Some of the plastic won't be painted, but the panels that will be, IDK.


All I know is that I used the 1/8 drill bit to take my rivets out, I think it itself is a bit smaller than the hole.


----------



## dartuil

im not complaining , its just a constatation , the phantom is perfect no problem with design.
I asked for a 200mm filter they dont want to give me one








Do you think i can contact NZXT USA to try? Im in middle america but in a french island.

i'll try i need the splitter


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Thanks guys. i decided definitely on the 6970 or 6990 . Depending on what i can afford.I have a few changes going into Venom so we will see.Highly doubt i can get a Reference Powercolor 6970 one unless the guy that bought mine will take a brand new one and give me my old one back.But i was thinking the 6990 really isn't out of reach either .So keep posted. will shorty be buying a GPU. and then moving on to the other things i am changing.


Gidday mybad

Long time no talk to!

I dunno if you've solved you video card challenge yet, but I took the liberty of doing a search here and found a shop locally that has some Powercolor Reference 6970's left! So I rang them and they don't ship internationally, but I could buy it and post it to you.

Just a thought.

Here's the link:

http://www.computeralliance.com.au/parts.aspx?qryPart=12410


----------



## Draven

Pretty much any PC component made in the USA is going to be more expensive in Australia just by the simple fact it needs to be shipped overseas and the business that ordered it needs to make money when they sell it to you. If you had companies that made the part in your country then it wouldn't cost so much. Just business economics, it's nothing against you or your country....I hope I don't get blasted for that.


----------



## reaver83

Hey, why not? Isn't this why NZXT started making nifty designed cases in the 1st place? Because it cost an arm and a leg to buy Foreign market Cases? And then came the FTA's. Now other countries that use under-paid workers can cut cost of making products, then ship the cheaper products to us cheaper than we can produce our versions.

pay attention to the Imports/Exports chart at the bottom.


----------



## reaver83

Sorry, it get's on my nerves when people blmae the wrong things. Truth is, I could care less, cause at this point, I've given up on logical reasoning in economics.

Anyways, anyone think a blue and white Reverse ATX Phantom would look as good as I think it will?


----------



## faMine

I know it will look good


----------



## dartuil

i would like to see a reversed case build see them but empty


----------



## reaver83

Well, I Guess this mean's I'll have to make a build thread







It's not going to be the greatest looking thing cause far as things to go in it, I lack the money for nice things, (Proper Liquid Coolers, Dual video cards, Descent PSU, wire wrap, etc), but at least the outside will look okay.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Well, I Guess this mean's I'll have to make a build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be the greatest looking thing cause far as things to go in it, I lack the money for nice things, (Proper Liquid Coolers, Dual video cards, Descent PSU, wire wrap, etc), but at least the outside will look okay.


My build log is lacking too my good sir. Don't you worry, people around here have a lot of respect for Phantom build logs. If it's a log and it's about Phantoms, we'll be all over it.


----------



## JQuantum

Does anyone know if http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=039966 will fit inside the front of the case? I recall someone doing it but had to modify the front door.

Else, would it be stupid looking to have two of these? http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=025373 or http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=040239??

I need a 8-fan controller but having 10-12 isn't bad because I could use the other 4 for if and when I add a 240mm rad.

Plus anyone have any tips suggestions for my phantom build? ie what can I use to securely hold the dvd bracket and the hdd bracket together, or should I just drill a hole and use screws.


----------



## faMine

I'm not entirely sure that that will fit correctly as the nobs stick out quite far. On the inside of the door there is a black piece of heavy duty plastic that can be removed to allow for larger 5.25" additions, but I'm not quite sure it would allow for those nobs.

Have you thought about running a smaller channeled fan controller with more than one fan per channel using a splitter or power adapter?


----------



## JQuantum

I've thought about it but feeling lazy and I don't know the overall specs on these fans so I don't know the power draw and what i'd end up needed on a 4/5 fan controller. So I figured getting two fan controllers would be simpler and in case later I don't need it I could always move it to a different case.

I thought about removing the black thing and I know it worked for some ppl but I don't know if it was the same controller.

EDIT: but i'm sure the 30/50W NZXT controller will handle w.e I get perfectly fine. I don't necessarily need to get a splitter now do I, I could always just manually unplug the header and insert it into a second one. I just attempted something like that for something else so I know I have the ability to do that at least.


----------



## faMine

If you want to know how many watts the fans pull, just multiple the rated current (in amps) by the voltage.

Typically fans only pull about 2-3W on average. Some may pull more.

You'd be surprised how many fans could run off a 30W channel and using one of those distributors, you could easily run 6 or more fans


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> If you want to know how many watts the fans pull, just multiple the rated current (in amps) by the voltage.
> Typically fans only pull about 2-3W on average. Some may pull more.
> You'd be surprised how many fans could run off a 30W channel and using one of those distributors, you could easily run 6 or more fans


The problem is, I don't have the fans yet so I can't check to see if the label says anything, and I couldn't find the specs for it. I have to check later but my googling ability has failed me so far.

I don't think they'd draw too much though since they are small fans. I just don't want to blow a controller lol.

Oh well I'll probably try it out first then.
http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=044785 grabbing this then and going to do 4 on 1, 4 on 2, 2 on 3, 2 on 4, and two extra. or have the last 4 as single fans. Or some configuration like that.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Does anyone know if http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=039966 will fit inside the front of the case? I recall someone doing it but had to modify the front door.
> Else, would it be stupid looking to have two of these? http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=025373 or http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=040239??
> I need a 8-fan controller but having 10-12 isn't bad because I could use the other 4 for if and when I add a 240mm rad.
> Plus anyone have any tips suggestions for my phantom build? ie what can I use to securely hold the dvd bracket and the hdd bracket together, or should I just drill a hole and use screws.


first what kind of fans are you using, also how many, and btw you can stack fans on the fan controller


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> first what kind of fans are you using, also how many, and btw you can stack fans on the fan controller


i just don't want to risk screwing up the one that's on the case that's all

i'm stacking 8 80mm fans they are the evercool ones from frozencpu 4 120mm fans probably can be seperated but i'll probably end up doing 2 and 2, unknown yet.

None of that will be on the nzxt phantom controller.

If I get all the fans I could possibly imagine and add to my loop, i'd have maybe 8ever cool on the underside of rad, 2 enermax silent ones top side (120mm/140mm?), 1 back 120mm same enermax, 1 front 120/140mm same enermax, 2 push 2 pul on a 240mm rad, 1 200mm bitspectre fan on the side. AFAIK but for immediate purposes I just want to power the 8 fans.

And like faMine suggested I'll be stacking them, but on the NZXT Sentry Mix fan controller.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> i just don't want to risk screwing up the one that's on the case that's all
> i'm stacking 8 80mm fans they are the evercool ones from frozencpu 4 120mm fans probably can be seperated but i'll probably end up doing 2 and 2, unknown yet.
> None of that will be on the nzxt phantom controller.
> If I get all the fans I could possibly imagine and add to my loop, i'd have maybe 8ever cool on the underside of rad, 2 enermax silent ones top side (120mm/140mm?), 1 back 120mm same enermax, 1 front 120/140mm same enermax, 2 push 2 pul on a 240mm rad, 1 200mm bitspectre fan on the side. AFAIK but for immediate purposes I just want to power the 8 fans.
> And like faMine suggested I'll be stacking them, but on the NZXT Sentry Mix fan controller.


you could ask Mybadomen what he used for his fan controller and all so he removed a piece of the plastic from the inside the door and it will fit just look at his build log









EDIT: I think he has 11 or more fans in his case.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> you could ask Mybadomen what he used for his fan controller and all so he removed a piece of the plastic from the inside the door and it will fit just look at his build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I think he has 11 or more fans in his case.


lol i think i saw his log before i'll check it after my exam tomorrow. on that note I shouldn't be on here


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> lol i think i saw his log before i'll check it after my exam tomorrow. on that note I shouldn't be on here


lol ok well good luck on your exam


----------



## mybadomen

I am using the stock controller. It handle 20 amps per channel. Thats allot of fans you can run off one controller.Not to mention the motherboard fan ports. Also the thing on the front of my PC is a Media center/System Info/ and powers my PC on and off By remote. Its called an Antec Veris Multimedia Station Premier.

This is it:
Its basically like having a HTCP built in. Plus gives system info,emails,quick launch to any programs ,Powers PC ON and OFF, Plays just about any format of media that is out there including mt2s,avi,mp4 etc. It just does tons of stuff and i have used them in allot of my builds. I love sitting on the couch and browsing the web or watching movies all from the 1 remote. The coolest feature is it powers on your Pc from completely shut down.
Oh yeah , It looks sweet also


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I am using the stock controller. It handle 20 amps per channel. Thats allot of fans you can run off one controller.Not to mention the motherboard fan ports. Also the thing on the front of my PC is a Media center/System Info/ and powers my PC on and off By remote. Its called an Antec Veris Multimedia Station Premier.
> This is it:
> Its basically like having a HTCP built in. Plus gives system info,emails,quick launch to any programs ,Powers PC ON and OFF, Plays just about any format of media that is out there including mt2s,avi,mp4 etc. It just does tons of stuff and i have used them in allot of my builds. I love sitting on the couch and browsing the web or watching movies all from the 1 remote. The coolest feature is it powers on your Pc from completely shut down.
> Oh yeah , It looks sweet also


looks nice.
whas looking for something like that too


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I am using the stock controller. It handle 20 amps per channel. Thats allot of fans you can run off one controller.Not to mention the motherboard fan ports. Also the thing on the front of my PC is a Media center/System Info/ and powers my PC on and off By remote. Its called an Antec Veris Multimedia Station Premier.
> This is it:
> Its basically like having a HTCP built in. Plus gives system info,emails,quick launch to any programs ,Powers PC ON and OFF, Plays just about any format of media that is out there including mt2s,avi,mp4 etc. It just does tons of stuff and i have used them in allot of my builds. I love sitting on the couch and browsing the web or watching movies all from the 1 remote. The coolest feature is it powers on your Pc from completely shut down.
> Oh yeah , It looks sweet also


I'll take your word on the 20 amp per channel then. So I'll be writing up (via cut and solder method), 10 fans onto the two top fan channel. Because it's already split into two, I think I'd rather then split it up 5 and 5 into each channel for less bulk.

This way the organization of the fan controller remains the same. Thanks for the info, I'm just waiting for the fans for now lol... USPS... why you so slow.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> I'll take your word on the 20 amp per channel then. So I'll be writing up (via cut and solder method), 10 fans onto the two top fan channel. Because it's already split into two, I think I'd rather then split it up 5 and 5 into each channel for less bulk.
> This way the organization of the fan controller remains the same. Thanks for the info, I'm just waiting for the fans for now lol... USPS... why you so slow.


It's 20 Watts I'm pretty sure. 20 amps would be so scary lol. Make sure to leave some wiggle room for start up power. Fans will draw more power on startup. If your total comes to 20 Watts of fans on the controller, the startup will pull 24 watts. I'd recommend nothing more than that for risk of burning out the controller. I'd actually prefer it to be 18 Watts total for the startup will pull more.


----------



## JQuantum

LoL I was actually wondering that after I posted, I thought the PSU was designed to cut out after 18ish Amps for safety on a single line.

Anyways, I think the fans if they are similar to the slightly thicker version draw ~2W each. While the two larger fans I'm switching my current 120mm's with should draw around 5W each. So I'll be looking at 30W total. This is just a wild guess though.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> i would like to see a reversed case build see them but empty


watch my white Buildlog :| !

Weekendlan with 1000 people and i am VIP!!! YESS! pro mw3 player ftw :$


----------



## LPRaver89

So ive had an idea! I am wanting to get back into paintball and I thought what a good way to mix the two things I love... Paintball and Computers... wouldnt it be awesome to mod some brackets onto the side of a phantom to hold a paintball gun... both aesthetic and can be removed for play. What do you guys think? Cool idea or silly?


----------



## Reaper2794

Not a bad idea at all man, you should make like 2 holders on the side, just make it so it looks nice, you probably wanna put it on the side where the cable management goes


----------



## mybadomen

yeah sorry i meant 20 watts LOL.

Here is one post on the specs of the fan controller (Phantom Stock Controller)

This is a Quote from the NZXT Phantom Specs .not my words "There are five fan controllers, each of which is rated at 20W. These can be adjusted using sliders on the roof of the Phantom, and illuminate when fans are connected to them with space for another couple of fans out of the box."

Compared to the Sentry the Phantom Controller is pretty sweet if you ask me : Here are the Sentry Specs "up to 6watt per channel"

That being Said i will help a little more by showing some Fan Wattage's. (Sorry cant add every fan in such little time but there are most of the good ones here)

Some examples of fans and wattage's:

Scythe - S-Flex SS21G = Power: 2.88 W

Stock NZXT 120mm Fans = 1.9 Watts (0.16Amps)

Stock NZXT 200mm Fans= 5.04 Watts (0.42amps)

NZXT 140mm FN 140RB Fan = 2.88Watts (0..24A)

Noctua NF-P12 120mm Fan = 1,08 W (0,09 A)

Scythe - Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B5AP-15 120mm = 4.32 W starting, 1 watt running

Scythe - S-Flex SS21G = 2.88 W

Yate Loon High - D12SH-12 = 3.6 W

Yate Loon Medium - D12SM-12 = 3.6W

Scythe Slipstream = 3.12 W

Panaflo - L1BX- Model # FBA12G12L = 2.16w

Sanyo Denki - San Ace 109R1212H1011 = 6.24 W

Akasa Viper 120mm = 2.04W

Cooler Master XtraFlo 120mm = 4.08W

Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm = 6 W Max.

Cooler Master BC 120 = 1.68W

Cooler Master Turbine Master MACH0.8 = 0.96W (2.4W MAX)

And here are a bunch more:



As you see there is no need to change the Phantom stock Fan Controller.It pretty much Rocks! Like i said a million times before NZXT loves us and knows what we need









Hope this helps you guys out.

MybadOmen


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> yeah sorry i meant 20 watts LOL.
> Here is one post on the specs of the fan controller (Phantom Stock Controller)
> This is a Quote from the NZXT Phantom Specs .not my words "There are five fan controllers, each of which is rated at 20W. These can be adjusted using sliders on the roof of the Phantom, and illuminate when fans are connected to them with space for another couple of fans out of the box."
> Compared to the Sentry the Phantom Controller is pretty sweet if you ask me : Here are the Sentry Specs "upto 6watt per channel"
> Hope this helps and sorry about the Amp vs watt mistake.
> On another note there is no snow right now here but my whole family got together today and went to a place that does Tubing.It was a blast! And they had an escalator that brings you back up the hill so you slide down and ride back up.First time for everything and it was really nice to get away from PC's for a day.


In this post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> The problem is, I don't have the fans yet so I can't check to see if the label says anything, and I couldn't find the specs for it. I have to check later but my googling ability has failed me so far.
> I don't think they'd draw too much though since they are small fans. I just don't want to blow a controller lol.
> Oh well I'll probably try it out first then.
> http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_108&item_id=044785 grabbing this then and going to do 4 on 1, 4 on 2, 2 on 3, 2 on 4, and two extra. or have the last 4 as single fans. Or some configuration like that.


I linked the Sentry Mix which the specs says has 50W per channel. Which will do fine







but you're right compared to the other sentry (the touch screen one) the one on the case is better but this one is a bit stronger going.
Quote:


> Each of the six 50W channels will power any enthusiast PC fan. Simply slide and customize airflow with your fingertips.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> yeah sorry i meant 20 watts LOL.
> Here is one post on the specs of the fan controller (Phantom Stock Controller)
> This is a Quote from the NZXT Phantom Specs .not my words "There are five fan controllers, each of which is rated at 20W. These can be adjusted using sliders on the roof of the Phantom, and illuminate when fans are connected to them with space for another couple of fans out of the box."
> Compared to the Sentry the Phantom Controller is pretty sweet if you ask me : Here are the Sentry Specs "up to 6watt per channel"
> That being Said i will help a little more by showing some Fan Wattage's. (Sorry cant add every fan in such little time but there are most of the good ones here)
> Some examples of fans and wattage's:
> Scythe - S-Flex SS21G = Power: 2.88 W
> Stock NZXT 120mm Fans = 1.9 Watts (0.16Amps)
> Stock NZXT 200mm Fans= 5.04 Watts (0.42amps)
> NZXT 140mm FN 140RB Fan = 2.88Watts (0..24A)
> Noctua NF-P12 120mm Fan = 1,08 W (0,09 A)
> Scythe - Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B5AP-15 120mm = 4.32 W starting, 1 watt running
> Scythe - S-Flex SS21G = 2.88 W
> Yate Loon High - D12SH-12 = 3.6 W
> Yate Loon Medium - D12SM-12 = 3.6W
> Scythe Slipstream = 3.12 W
> Panaflo - L1BX- Model # FBA12G12L = 2.16w
> Sanyo Denki - San Ace 109R1212H1011 = 6.24 W
> Akasa Viper 120mm = 2.04W
> Cooler Master XtraFlo 120mm = 4.08W
> Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm = 6 W Max.
> Cooler Master BC 120 = 1.68W
> Cooler Master Turbine Master MACH0.8 = 0.96W (2.4W MAX)
> And here are a bunch more:
> 
> As you see there is no need to change the Phantom stock Fan Controller.It pretty much Rocks! Like i said a million times before : NZXT loves us and knows what we need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you guys out.
> MybadOmen


Any Fans you would like to see added just let me know.I will do my best.I am probably going to make a Fan thread with all the info on latest Fans.
Sorry for the bump but did a big update to this post!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> In this post
> I linked the Sentry Mix which the specs says has 50W per channel. Which will do fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you're right compared to the other sentry (the touch screen one) the one on the case is better but this one is a bit stronger going.


Yes i know i was just giving an example. The one you linked is great yeah but if you look at the high end fan wattages unless you plan on running Some crazy fans the Stock one is more then enough to power tons of fans.


----------



## JQuantum

third-deee wattz







(30W) is the max i'm thinking of putting on one spot. 15 fans minimum is what my case will be holding >< trust me it'll be clear as to why i did such a stupid stupid thing... all for a reason... you'll see. You'll all see! Muahhahahahaa!!! *ahem* so ya I'll be sure to link to my build once done done or least this big idle time passes.


----------



## mybadomen

I started a Better Fan Spec Reference Guide Here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1216459/fan-spec-reference-guide

Hope it helps you guys in the Future and if anyone wants to add to it i made a template to follow in the first post of the thread.


----------



## dartuil

hello,

what size of dust filter,
http://www.cowcotland.com/images/test/nzxt/phantom/phantom-011.jpg
for here i need two 120mm or 140mm?


----------



## mybadomen

WOW this is so incredible. Did you guys already know this was there? I didn't till just now: (Look at both of them) They are so awesome at NZXT !!!

http://www.facebook.com/nzxtcorp?sk=wall

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151326361025301.810803.17437970300&type=1


----------



## Reaper2794

***** Famine nice mustache! XD


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> WOW this is so incredible. Did you guys already know this was there? I didn't till just now: (Look at both of them) They are so awesome at NZXT !!!
> http://www.facebook.com/nzxtcorp?sk=wall
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151326361025301.810803.17437970300&type=1


man you are one slow person jk jk







I went to the nzxt wall just to look for ur build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello,
> what size of dust filter,
> http://www.cowcotland.com/images/test/nzxt/phantom/phantom-011.jpg
> for here i need two 120mm or 140mm?


I think 120mm is the closest, someone else will have to tell you though







I'm just guessing.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> ***** Famine nice mustache! XD


bahahah thanks


----------



## mybadomen

Famine whats he talking about? I'm totally lost? did i miss something?

Also great job on the build Log i have been watching it daily.

Edit: LOL never mind i seen it. The NZXT site. he he.


----------



## reaver83

In your image of the table with Fans in it, I'll vouche for the Evercool 120MM Aluminum Housing, Cools like a SOB, Pushes a TON of air, it's removable from the housing for easier cleaning of the blades (like in a high dust area like my room







) and it's almost as loud as my Antec Kuhler fans, but what you hear is the MASSIVE amount of air it moves! The only problem is, they are completely out of production, only 1 left on Ebay, at least the LED model is. I can honestly say, that fan has been the best $5.99USD I spent. It's also not that much of a draw, the front of my Guardian case doesn't dim at all with it hooked up inline with it.

Also, how long will it take Fedex ground to get from NZXT's warehouse in California to the Outter Banks of North Carolina? When it comes I'll post pics


----------



## Reaper2794

Legendary stache is epic


----------



## dartuil

yes u on wall badomen i saw it on the wall congratz man


----------



## reaver83

mybadomen, gratz, BTW. Seems NZXT has taken a real liking to your design. Who knows, maybe they will take some of our Ideas and start making some like that.


----------



## mybadomen

I hope they like it.I have heard from them but that's all i will post for now. Yeah they really have an insane company there.Just read the NZXT forums and the stuff they have done for their customers.Its incredible i couldn't imagine buying a case from another company any more.Not to say there are other nice designs because obviously there are but the support and community around NZXT makes it so worth staying with them.

Thanks for the compliments and lets keep our fingers crossed that NZXT really likes it as much as you think. I am working now to improve it but keep hitting walls with finances.Same story as most of you. Hard to build high end builds in this economy.But somehow we manage.

Take Care and thanks again
MybadOmen


----------



## reaver83

why not try a "Bang for your Buck" AMD build? That what my current project has been, and so far, has not let me down. I benchmark right up there with the Core i5-2500K computers, and I've got under a grand in my setup if you don't count the TV, lol.


----------



## Draven

LOL I just joined the NZXT forums or as they call it the NZXT Lounge


----------



## mybadomen

Where?


----------



## Draven

Here man

http://nzxt.com/forum/forum.php

It's new


----------



## Draven

OK I'm off to bed my eyes are starting to hurt lol, good night phantom friends


----------



## mybadomen

Same here .Goodnight OCN and Cya soon.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Here man
> 
> http://nzxt.com/forum/forum.php
> 
> It's new


Nice man!








Just joined!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Here man
> 
> http://nzxt.com/forum/forum.php
> 
> It's new


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Nice man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined!


Haha uh... it's not new... they just forgot to remove that tag off of it.

It's always been there...


----------



## lightsout

Damn this thread moves fast. Like 5 pages everytime I check in. Can't keep up.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn this thread moves fast. Like 5 pages everytime I check in. Can't keep up.


subscribe to this, and then let the forum do the tracking


----------



## JQuantum

it auto subbed me







but i only use it as a daily digest form.


----------



## faMine

I use this as a "hey I'm bored and don't want to study" distraction


----------



## mybadomen

Holy crap its 1:35 Pm and i just woke up! Blah i wanted to get allot done today.This forum keeps me up all night .









Anyway Morning guys or afternoon whatever it is.


----------



## ace ventura069

first package arrived today with new mobo,cpu and vengeance ram...
hope that the second package arrives on monday.
so keep lookin at my buildlog for some update's later on


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Holy crap its 1:35 Pm and i just woke up! Blah i wanted to get allot done today.This forum keeps me up all night .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Morning guys or afternoon whatever it is.


for me it's evening


----------



## FourDoor

I took some quick pics right after I finished wiring up the Phantom. Can I officially be added to the club now that I have pics?










Phantom (04) by Roque Images, on Flickr


Phantom (05) by Roque Images, on Flickr


Phantom (02) by Roque Images, on Flickr


Phantom (10) by Roque Images, on Flickr


Phantom (13) by Roque Images, on Flickr


Phantom (15) by Roque Images, on Flickr

The rest can be found here:
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjyNjWnz

It's nothing as amazing as some of the custom builds I've seen here but not bad for my first build on a modern system since my last build was a 486DX with a match co-processor! LOL









I'll take some more pics with the panels installed (hopefully after I'm able to do a little carbon fiber wrapping and painting).


----------



## ace ventura069

@ fourdoor

nice clean looking build mate


----------



## LPRaver89

@fourdoor

All that hardware and no GPU? Have one on its way or something?


----------



## FourDoor

Thanks! Whoevers tip it was here that the top panel could just be unscrewed off helped out quite a bit with some of the wire management

But the only little pain points putting it all together were:

- The hole on the top left of the case for the mobo power gets partially covered by my Asus pro/gen3 board so I had to uninstall the board and snake the NZXT cable through first before installing the board.
- The H100 rad did fit with the NZXT 200mm fans and clear the Corsair Vengeance ram but I did have to bend the brackets as recommended (after bending it the wrong way the first time







)
- And that H100 backplate, man I'm glad I had help and read that I needed to install that first before installing on the mobo too

@LPRaver89

One word: Kepler









This will be used 80% of the time to edit photos and some videos and was convinced that Nvidia's cuda was going to be my best bet for all of the Adobe products. This rig is replacing my old P4 that I've had forever so I can wait another month or 2.

But I did cover up the slots! LOL


----------



## faMine

Which Kepler series as there is going to be two?


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Which Kepler series as there is going to be two?


If I were to be honest with myself, I'm aiming at one GTX 680. But then again, it would be nice if it had company (eventually when I can set aside some extra cash in the future).


----------



## faMine

Sounds nice!









CUDA will definitely benefit you


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn this thread moves fast. Like 5 pages everytime I check in. Can't keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> subscribe to this, and then let the forum do the tracking
Click to expand...

I've always been subbed. Just hard to read through 5 pages sometimes.


----------



## mybadomen

Not sure if you guys seen this yet.I did this Months ago for my Sister (Huge New England Patriots Fan) and i just got an email today its posted on Duplicolor's Success Stories.

Check it out.

http://www.duplicolor.com/success/stories/ckFAlUBHwW


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> I took some quick pics right after I finished wiring up the Phantom. Can I officially be added to the club now that I have pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom (04) by Roque Images, on Flickr
> 
> Phantom (05) by Roque Images, on Flickr
> 
> Phantom (02) by Roque Images, on Flickr
> 
> Phantom (10) by Roque Images, on Flickr
> 
> Phantom (13) by Roque Images, on Flickr
> 
> Phantom (15) by Roque Images
> 
> 
> , on Flickr
> The rest can be found here:
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjyNjWnz
> It's nothing as amazing as some of the custom builds I've seen here but not bad for my first build on a modern system since my last build was a 486DX with a match co-processor! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some more pics with the panels installed (hopefully after I'm able to do a little carbon fiber wrapping and painting).


Hey bro I sent you a PM, I'd love it if I could add your pics to my compilation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Not sure if you guys seen this yet.I did this Months ago for my Sister (Huge New England Patriots Fan) and i just got an email today its posted on Duplicolor's Success Stories.
> Check it out.
> http://www.duplicolor.com/success/stories/ckFAlUBHwW


What is this exactly...? Kinda random...?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> I took some quick pics right after I finished wiring up the Phantom. Can I officially be added to the club now that I have pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


What is the third tube in your H100?









Very nice photography and rig of course







That cable management is beautiful


----------



## mybadomen

was meant to be a reply to the question above but screwed it up

Laptop i painted a while ago its posted here on OCN.

Build Log is here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1176294/new-england-patriots-laptop-build-log


----------



## bjgrenke

Got bored and decided to take a few pics of the rig















My photography skills are developing.. slowly..


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey bro I sent you a PM, I'd love it if I could add your pics to my compilation


Didn't get the PM but the pics are set at 1000pixels across on Flickr and you can download them from there. If you want higher res, let me know and I can re-export the pics to the res you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> What is the third tube in your H100?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice photography and rig of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cable management is beautiful


The 3rd tube is actually hiding the fan wires from the rad.







I didn't like how the wires looked just hanging out there loosely.

As far as cable management, zip ties were my friends and enemy at the same time. LOL


Phantom (06) by Roque Images, on Flickr

@bjgrenke, nice rig. Yours looks just like how I would have envisioned mine to look if I would have ended up with a black Phantom.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Got bored and decided to take a few pics of the rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills are developing.. slowly..


Looks great to me!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> The 3rd tube is actually hiding the fan wires from the rad.


NOW I see







Great idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Looks great to me!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> @bjgrenke, nice rig. Yours looks just like how I would have envisioned mine to look if I would have ended up with a black Phantom.


Thanks guys. It'll look a lot nicer once I finally get my 7970


----------



## sandy cheeks

Can I join? I plan on taking some better photos next week when I'm not so busy and I still need to get one more set of NZXT sleeved 6pin pci-e cables for the second gpu and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> Can I join? I plan on taking some better photos next week when I'm not so busy and I still need to get one more set of NZXT sleeved 6pin pci-e cables for the second gpu and a few other odds and ends.


Welcome Mate


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> Can I join? I plan on taking some better photos next week when I'm not so busy and I still need to get one more set of NZXT sleeved 6pin pci-e cables for the second gpu and a few other odds and ends.


Have you got your rear fan as an intake rather than an exhaust, did you see any improved temps?


----------



## Subbieh

At first I was happy about my Phantom.
Now, I'm not that happy anymore, even more, a bit disappointed about the quality.

First, the color difference is VERY large between the metal and plastic. The metal side panels are vanilla like while the plastic is white.
Also, the paint releases like it is nothing.
The pictures below show that. These are from normal use, from opening my case a couple of times...








The last picture is without a flash, so you can see the color better.

Oh, and it gets scratches really fast, so


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subbieh*
> 
> At first I was happy about my Phantom.
> Now, I'm not that happy anymore, even more, a bit disappointed about the quality.
> First, the color difference is VERY large between the metal and plastic. The metal side panels are vanilla like while the plastic is white.
> Also, the paint releases like it is nothing.
> The pictures below show that. These are from normal use, from opening my case a couple of times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture is without a flash, so you can see the color better.
> Oh, and it gets scratches really fast, so


that's the original paint? doing that? If is is the edge of your door bent or something? and yes i did notice the 2 different paints or clear coats used. But painting plastic is a different process the painting metal so its kinda understandable. I have the problem of my door marking up the same place but that do to the thick layers of paint and clear coat i used.Although its very minor.Basically most painted Pc cases will do that.They cant dump a 300 dollar paint job on a 130 dollar case of course. If its peeling for no reason then you might have a bad case but if its scratching do to the door hitting or rubbing on it you need to tweak the door a bit to fix it.


----------



## Subbieh

Yes, this is in fact the original paint.
Well, the first picture is of the place where I put the side panel on first when I'm closing it. The rest though, are just spots of closing.
And I do understand te fact that it can have 2 different colors, but having a panel more vanilla like makes me really sad that I paid €130 for this case.
Also, about the scratching, I'll give an example. My bed is placed next to my PC case & desk. I have a box of tissues between my bed and case. The box can scratch the case and remove paint, it's really fragile.
I had one replacement panel because one of the panels was really vanilla colored and it was scratched instantly because my girlfriend layed down her cell phone on it...


----------



## alpsie

Hi again guys, I have a question
I´m currently using all nzxt fans for all the fan areas in the case.
And using the silver arrow fans on my cpu cooler.

Think I would a more silent pc and colder pc if I swapped it all out with scythe kaze/slipstream/ultrakaze/slim slipstream/kama fans ? and which of them should I choose ?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Not sure if you guys seen this yet.I did this Months ago for my Sister (Huge New England Patriots Fan) and i just got an email today its posted on Duplicolor's Success Stories.
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> http://www.duplicolor.com/success/stories/ckFAlUBHwW


I hate the Pats!!!! Looks good though.


----------



## Triniboi82

Sup new member here, reppin for the phantom owners









@ Mybadomen ....your build is sic bro, well done


----------



## Vistaking

Have a question. I am planning on getting the Nzxt Phantom ( Red ) . Where in the motherboard tray would the E-ATX motherboard go ? I was looking at the pdf version of the manual and it doesn't say which holes go for E-ATX . Also does the EK waterblocks 360 Radiators fit on the top ?


----------



## bjgrenke

An E-Atx motherboard would be attached with the holes marked in red.

A 360 rad should fit fine with little to no modding.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Just found a perfect LED Strip. Been looking for a warm white LED Strip. It gives your Parts a bit of (life







), I dont really like cold white to showcase something, it looks like dead light :







. Been looking for those for a long time. I almost got to a point to buy a yellow LED strip.

Heres the Productlink; http://www.aquatuning.ch/product_info.php/info/p11997_Phobya-LED-Flexlight-HighDensity-60cm-white-warm--72x-SMD-LED-s-.html

Anyone can recommend a site where they test all Waterblocks for the GTX 580?


----------



## lightsout

They are all very similar in cooling. You really can't go wrong with any of the top brands.


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> An E-Atx motherboard would be attached with the holes marked in red.
> 
> A 360 rad should fit fine with little to no modding.


Looking at the image you posted. Doesn't look like I will be able to use the last cable holes for cable management. Or would it fit well ?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> Looking at the image you posted. Doesn't look like I will be able to use the last cable holes for cable management. Or would it fit well ?


My guess would be no. You'd be able to cut your own fairly easily though, or route the cables in through where the HD cages are or something.


----------



## mybadomen

Posted another small update to Venom's build log.

Besides that i am still looking for a good deal on a 6970 or 6990 Classified is posted in market place.Would be great if i could find a good deal on a 6970 with an EK Nickel water block Preferably Powercolor or another reference brand or a good deal on a 6990. if you have anything see the classified in the market place and PM me.

Dont forget to see the small update to Venom also


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Posted another small update to Venom's build log.
> 
> Besides that i am still looking for a good deal on a 6970 or 6990 Classified is posted in market place.Would be great if i could find a good deal on a 6970 with an EK Nickel water block Preferably Powercolor or another reference brand or a good deal on a 6990. if you have anything see the classified in the market place and PM me.
> 
> Dont forget to see the small update to Venom also


Did you look for any for sale in the market? Besides your ad?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1212586/2-reference-xfx-6970s-w-lifetime-warranty-will-trade-for-7970


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> My guess would be no. You'd be able to cut your own fairly easily though, or route the cables in through where the HD cages are or something.


I am not good at modifying a case. Don't know of a place or who does in CA .


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did you look for any for sale in the market? Besides your ad?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1212586/2-reference-xfx-6970s-w-lifetime-warranty-will-trade-for-7970


yeah he don't do pay pal.I am not shipping my hard earned money to someone with no protection.Plus my cousin has a brand new 6970 in the box he will give me for less then 300. but i really don't want an XFX .If it was really cheap and came with a block and was reference i would consider it but im not and xfx fan.Great warranty though.I Love Powercolor cards! And really want to find one.Reference that is though.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> I am not good at modifying a case. Don't know of a place or who does in CA .


I would to bad i live on the east coast


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I would to bad i live on the east coast


Mybadomen I do like how your setup . Window on the side and how you have your SSD drives like that. What is holding your SSDs ?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did you look for any for sale in the market? Besides your ad?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1212586/2-reference-xfx-6970s-w-lifetime-warranty-will-trade-for-7970
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he don't do pay pal.I am not shipping my hard earned money to someone with no protection.Plus my cousin has a brand new 6970 in the box he will give me for less then 300. but i really don't want an XFX .If it was really cheap and came with a block and was reference i would consider it but im not and xfx fan.Great warranty though.I Love Powercolor cards! And really want to find one.Reference that is though.
Click to expand...

Paypal is one of the few ways to have protection online. What are you going to do. Send them a check?

Plus what he has are reference cards. So the brand doesn't really matter. Doesn't XFX have a better warranty then powercolor anyways? I"m just sayin'.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vistaking*
> 
> Mybadomen I do like how your setup . Window on the side and how you have your SSD drives like that. What is holding your SSDs ?


If you look through the build log it shows me build the 5.25 bays.I had to also do some welding of tabs and stuff.The SSD's are made for quick removal.


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> If you look through the build log it shows me build the 5.25 bays.I had to also do some welding of tabs and stuff.The SSD's are made for quick removal.


The way the SSDs are sitting are sick. . LOL how much would you charge to do that for the SSDs


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Paypal is one of the few ways to have protection online. What are you going to do. Send them a check?
> Plus what he has are reference cards. So the brand doesn't really matter. Doesn't XFX have a better warranty then powercolor anyways? I"m just sayin'.


I don't like XFX cards.And they are sorta reference if i did i would buy my cousins new on never used.You can get the XfX ones on newegg on sale for 300.with 40 dollars back.Thats what he payed for his a couple weeks ago.260. brand new yeah they do have a good warranty but i don't plan on having to use one really.If it was a really good deal i might go XFX but i would take a Power color way before a XFX. there are many that feel the same way just look in the market place you see people looking for any 6970 accept XFX,

Powercolor reference cards out of the box run on water 40c @ 1000/1500 stock voltage. without even trying.I run mine at 950/1450 while gaming and dont want sacrifice that if i end up with a card i need to over volt just to reach 950/1450. And i read some people struggling just to hit 950 on the XFX. not all of them but some do.But who knows at the moment i am looking at the 6990 from XFX but i just started researching that card so not sure if i want that either right now.

at the moment i have the cash in paypal finally to order a 6970 if i decide that route or i am saving for the 6990.The 6990 is going to barely fit with my Res. but who knows i havent decided 100 percent what card i am getting yet. a 6970 with matching block i am looking at roughly $350 to $400 with the 6990 its around $750. if i buy a used card and a new block. So i just keep saving and waiting to see what pops up for deals.IA would love to find a 6970 with the same black as mine or a 6990 with any block. Thats basically whats holding me off.Also there is an issue with the XFX blocks also they made a few different designs of the card so getting a matching block might be difficult.

Thats basically why i dont want an XFX at the moment but i might end up in the end running one.I mainly posted i Prefer PowerColor. Mostly Opinion based though.I know many that are happy with their XFX cards also.


----------



## Draven

@Mybadomen hey man why just settle for something cuz its there right lol if you like something and you want it, go for it, thats pretty much what I am doing lol, thats why its gonna take me till august to build my pc (bummer) cuz I know what I want and I am gonna wait till I get it


----------



## mybadomen

I am on the phone with cousin and wondering if you guys know how long he has to register his XFX 6970 to avoid voiding the warranty? or does he have to register it at all?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> If you register any of the specified products noted above online at http://www.xfxforce.com/ within 30 days of purchase, your limited warranty will be EXTENDED for the duration of your life. Registration within 30 days of the date of purchase is a condition precedent to receiving the lifetime warranty.***


30 days, says on XFX website.


----------



## mybadomen

he never opened it or put his build together yet. does this mean he is screwed or is there away around it.by calling them.He did send in the rebate though?

any help while hes on the the phone


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> he never opened it or put his build together yet. does this mean he is screwed or is there away around it.by calling them.He did send in the rebate though?
> any help while hes on the the phone


Sorry for the late reply, he could probably call them to figure something out.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Paypal is one of the few ways to have protection online. What are you going to do. Send them a check?
> Plus what he has are reference cards. So the brand doesn't really matter. Doesn't XFX have a better warranty then powercolor anyways? I"m just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like XFX cards.And they are sorta reference if i did i would buy my cousins new on never used.You can get the XfX ones on newegg on sale for 300.with 40 dollars back.Thats what he payed for his a couple weeks ago.260. brand new yeah they do have a good warranty but i don't plan on having to use one really.If it was a really good deal i might go XFX but i would take a Power color way before a XFX. there are many that feel the same way just look in the market place you see people looking for any 6970 accept XFX,
> 
> Powercolor reference cards out of the box run on water 40c @ 1000/1500 stock voltage. without even trying.I run mine at 950/1450 while gaming and dont want sacrifice that if i end up with a card i need to over volt just to reach 950/1450. And i read some people struggling just to hit 950 on the XFX. not all of them but some do.But who knows at the moment i am looking at the 6990 from XFX but i just started researching that card so not sure if i want that either right now.
> 
> at the moment i have the cash in paypal finally to order a 6970 if i decide that route or i am saving for the 6990.The 6990 is going to barely fit with my Res. but who knows i havent decided 100 percent what card i am getting yet. a 6970 with matching block i am looking at roughly $350 to $400 with the 6990 its around $750. if i buy a used card and a new block. So i just keep saving and waiting to see what pops up for deals.IA would love to find a 6970 with the same black as mine or a 6990 with any block. Thats basically whats holding me off.Also there is an issue with the XFX blocks also they made a few different designs of the card so getting a matching block might be difficult.
> 
> Thats basically why i dont want an XFX at the moment but i might end up in the end running one.I mainly posted i Prefer PowerColor. Mostly Opinion based though.I know many that are happy with their XFX cards also.
Click to expand...

A reference card is a reference card. One brand won't OC better then another. I know XFX is not liked by a lot of people because they like to turn down rma's. I never thought of power color though as a sought after brand. I know its at the bottom of my list with amd cards. They have a shorter warranty then pretty much all the others.

No one plans to use the warranty but you will sure appreciate if your card dies.


----------



## mybadomen

A reference card is made by NVIDIA or ATI/AMD a non reference is made by the manufacturer. I know the difference and i know how they overclock.I just want a reference card.I tried the whole non reference thing with poor results.But with XFX the model number matters on what block you can use because they have more then one reference version. and i don't want miss matched blocks in my build.

Also Powercolor is a very nice brand just many dont buy them because they cost way more.XFX Brand new 300.00 to 329.00 Powercolor new 369.99 to 389.99 and i had multiple 6970s from them i opened the box and clocked them right away to 1000/1500 in crossfire with no voltage no issues.And both my cards are roughly 6 years old now.I have installed 4 recently though.I bench at 1000/1500 run games that need more power at 950/1450 and just run at 880/1375 for everyday use.
I really dont want an issue of another card causing me to down clock the one i have now.not to mention my card don't break 40c gaming BF3 on Ultra etc. I would buy an XFX but not for close to what i would pay for another brand.They go below 300. all the time on newegg. where the power colors and other cards are staying 350 plus.Just google like i just did of some of the XFX nightmares.Thats why i really prefer to stay away.I at very first wanted Gigabyte or Asus but they sold out when i bought my crossire setup.After reading a bunch of reviews i paid the extra cash for a Powercolor card. And loved them ever since.

Really bad Grammar. Its basically some people like Ford some Like Chevy is all.Just with my personal experience i like the powercolor cards Allot.

Also i believe as soon as i drop the waterblock on the warranty is gone.Not to mention there are tons of threads saying XFX don't honor there warranty's

I am looking at a couple XFX cards now in Pm's so im not totally against them.It does seem the only ones people are trying to sell me though









Was just reading more and the newer XFX cards are made with cheaper parts and no where as good as the first ones they released there so called 2nd reference design cards.here are some pictures of them both and a review if you want to read it.

here's the real XFX reference card : (Original one)



and the new reference card:



Also a review from a non biased person:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r25744025-My-Review-Warning-XFX-s-silent-revision-on-the-6970

Believe me i have been saving and researching all the 6970's and 6990's for weeks now deciding on what to buy.

And still have no idea what to do.I do know i really want my Card i sold back but not 100% sure i can get it back.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> A reference card is made by NVIDIA or ATI/AMD a non reference is made by the manufacturer. I know the difference and i know how they overclock.I just want a reference card.I tried the whole non reference thing with poor results.But with XFX the model number matters on what block you can use because they have more then one reference version. and i don't want miss matched blocks in my build.
> Also Powercolor is a very nice brand just many dont buy them because they cost way more.XFX Brand new 300.00 to 329.00 Powercolor new 369.99 to 389.99 and i had multiple 6970s from them i opened the box and clocked them right away to 1000/1500 in crossfire with no voltage no issues.And both my cards are roughly 6 years old now.I have installed 4 recently though.I bench at 1000/1500 run games that need more power at 950/1450 and just run at 880/1375 for everyday use.
> I really dont want an issue of another card causing me to down clock the one i have now.not to mention my card don't break 40c gaming BF3 on Ultra etc. I would buy an XFX but not for close to what i would pay for another brand.They go below 300. all the time on newegg. where the power colors and other cards are staying 350 plus.Just google like i just did of some of the XFX nightmares.Thats why i really prefer to stay away.I at very first wanted Gigabyte or Asus but they sold out when i bought my crossire setup.After reading a bunch of reviews i paid the extra cash for a Powercolor card. And loved them ever since.
> Really bad Grammar. Its basically some people like Ford some Like Chevy is all.Just with my personal experience i like the powercolor cards Allot.
> Also i believe as soon as i drop the waterblock on the warranty is gone.Not to mention there are tons of threads saying XFX don't honor there warranty's
> I am looking at a couple XFX cards now in Pm's so im not totally against them.It does seem the only ones people are trying to sell me though


Too bad EVGA doesn't make AMD cards. They still honor the warranty even after you put water blocks on them.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Too bad EVGA doesn't make AMD cards. They still honor the warranty even after you put water blocks on them.


Totally agree with you Num. Now that's a great company.I sent back like 8 months ago a 6800 AGP card and they sent me a new one.Lol it dies again though.First one i had for many years and it only needed a new fan. they sent me a brand new on and it died.


----------



## mybadomen

Figures i just found a really great deal on a 6970 XFX which i would buy for the price.But of course it takes a different water block then the one i have.Doesnt buying parts get so frustrating sometimes? I got a huge headache now from sitting here researching and searching for a card.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> A reference card is made by NVIDIA or ATI/AMD a non reference is made by the manufacturer. I know the difference and i know how they overclock.I just want a reference card.I tried the whole non reference thing with poor results.But with XFX the model number matters on what block you can use because they have more then one reference version. and i don't want miss matched blocks in my build.
> Also Powercolor is a very nice brand just many dont buy them because they cost way more.XFX Brand new 300.00 to 329.00 Powercolor new 369.99 to 389.99 and i had multiple 6970s from them i opened the box and clocked them right away to 1000/1500 in crossfire with no voltage no issues.And both my cards are roughly 6 years old now.I have installed 4 recently though.I bench at 1000/1500 run games that need more power at 950/1450 and just run at 880/1375 for everyday use.
> I really dont want an issue of another card causing me to down clock the one i have now.not to mention my card don't break 40c gaming BF3 on Ultra etc. I would buy an XFX but not for close to what i would pay for another brand.They go below 300. all the time on newegg. where the power colors and other cards are staying 350 plus.Just google like i just did of some of the XFX nightmares.Thats why i really prefer to stay away.I at very first wanted Gigabyte or Asus but they sold out when i bought my crossire setup.After reading a bunch of reviews i paid the extra cash for a Powercolor card. And loved them ever since.
> Really bad Grammar. Its basically some people like Ford some Like Chevy is all.Just with my personal experience i like the powercolor cards Allot.
> Also i believe as soon as i drop the waterblock on the warranty is gone.Not to mention there are tons of threads saying XFX don't honor there warranty's
> I am looking at a couple XFX cards now in Pm's so im not totally against them.It does seem the only ones people are trying to sell me though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad EVGA doesn't make AMD cards. They still honor the warranty even after you put water blocks on them.
Click to expand...

Yes I agree EVGA is awesome. I always go with them if I can unless I want some nice air cooler then I prefer MSI,


----------



## mybadomen

Sweet headache is finally over ! Will have a 3 month old mint condition with warranty Powercolor 6990 Reference card even if i don't have all the cash my father in law will lend me the rest, So its being held for me now.Then i have to save for the water block zzzzz. I need a sponsor so badly.I have so many idea in my head that i cant do.Although i am doing a bunch of new stuff to Venom.

But yeah i am so excited about getting the card i wanted ,the brand i wanted and hardly used.I cant wait to get TRI 6970's in Venom.

Plus not sure if i showed it but this is what i am currently building from scratch:


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Sweet headache is finally over ! Will have a 3 month old mint condition with warranty Powercolor 6990 Reference card even if i don't have all the cash my father in law will lend me the rest, So its being held for me now.Then i have to save for the water block zzzzz. I need a sponsor so badly.I have so many idea in my head that i cant do.Although i am doing a bunch of new stuff to Venom.
> But yeah i am so excited about getting the card i wanted ,the brand i wanted and hardly used.I cant wait to get TRI 6970's in Venom.
> Plus not sure if i showed it but this is what i am currently building from scratch:


Bumble bee TANK!


----------



## Kaged

Hey faMine

































Thank you so much donating this to my Pink cancer awareness build







It matches perfectly!

Also posted in my build log!


----------



## mybadomen

WOW GREAT MOVE FAMINE. You are one hell of a person do do something that great for a cause like Kage's Awareness build!

I will always look at you as a highly respectable person and am honored to have even met you here.

+1 rep for damn sure !!!!


----------



## Rowey

Not been on here much fella's been getting my build all together and up and running.

Link

Evening all


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> WOW GREAT MOVE FAMINE. You are one hell of a person do do something that great for a cause like Kage's Awareness build!
> I will always look at you as a highly respectable person and am honored to have even met you here.
> +1 rep for damn sure !!!!


Also great news guys I received my first Official Sponsor today! For "Venom Revised" and my next new build coming soon. You will see the Sponsors Logo's in my build log when it is moved to the Sponsored build Logs.I will be having more then 1 Sponsor but this one as of today is 100% Official. And no its not NZXT. (yet)









Again wow Famine you practically brought tears to my eyes with that move .No words to express how i feel about what you have done for Kaged. And let me tell you that kid deserves the help.

Also hi to all Members sorry i haven't been posting much. I have been extremely busy.

Take Care MybadOmen


----------



## Rowey

I am extremely happy for you badomen, you deserve every sponsor you get! we have a new k.3nny on our hands here


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Also great news guys I received my first Official Sponsor today! For "Venom Revised" and my next new build coming soon. You will see the Sponsors Logo's in my build log when it is moved to the Sponsored build Logs.I will be having more then 1 Sponsor but this one as of today is 100% Official. And no its not NZXT. (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again wow Famine you practically brought tears to my eyes with that move .No words to express how i feel about what you have done for Kaged. And let me tell you that kid deserves the help.
> Also hi to all Members sorry i haven't been posting much. I have been extremely busy.
> Take Care MybadOmen


Thats great news omen! Can't wait to see your new build get started









faMine is indeed a great person for what he did, and I can't thank him, or anyone else enough for their help so far in this build









I think I still need to thank you omen, for sending me those tools for sleeving the PSU, so Thanks to you as well! They were a huge help in getting that part of the build done, and couldn't have done it without those.








I'll be posting an update in my build log sometime later tonight when I get off of work


----------



## DanielMysterio

Just ordered a Phantom 410 in black for my Brothers first custom PC.


----------



## dartuil

picture the build when u can


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I am extremely happy for you badomen, you deserve every sponsor you get! we have a new k.3nny on our hands here


hahaha if u say so man


----------



## faMine

I feel so loved


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I feel so loved


U should be!

U did a verry nice thing there!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> picture the build when u can


Sure will do


----------



## Starsunder

Heres mine so far. A lot more to come after I get to modding it in the future

*PICS!*

Oh Lookie, the UPS guy had presents for me.


WHATS IN THE BOX!!!





Before Wire Management



After


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starsunder*
> 
> Heres mine so far. A lot more to come after I get to modding it in the future
> *PICS!*
> Oh Lookie, the UPS guy had presents for me.


Maximus board with stock cooler


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> hahaha if u say so man


Not replacing you obviously







just as as good modding abilities








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starsunder*


?


----------



## aEMHEX

Heres mine so far. A lot more to come after I get to modding so fast i can for make it so damn nice.


----------



## Starsunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Maximus board with stock cooler


Yeah, I haven't found a cooler that fits into my build yet. I'm still looking. It's going to be a Sith theme from Star Wars and I will be going for Water Cooling in the coming months. So I dont want to spend 70$ on a Non stock CPU cooler thats getting replaced with a waterblock.


----------



## Rowey

I see now...


----------



## k.3nny

this weekend :| !

Facebook me


















I see what i did there







will u see it

















3x 8pins VGA and 3x 6pins VGA power braiding



































We were 3rd place mw3 compo!

We were with 15! people VIP! @ Frag-o-Matic in belgium!


----------



## scriz

Is that Mario Kart I see?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Is that Mario Kart I see?


always fun on a lan


----------



## Krimble

Hey guys, I know this is the right place to ask, well I hope so.
I was thinking of buying a Phantom for my first build and was wondering that when I want to watercool if this case is good. Thanks!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Hey guys, I know this is the right place to ask, well I hope so.
> I was thinking of buying a Phantom for my first build and was wondering that when I want to watercool if this case is good. Thanks!


Rly? rly rly?

Did u see these XXX pages?









but yes, its a good watercooling case


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Rly? rly rly?
> Did u see these XXX pages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes, its a good watercooling case


Thanks Kenny! I think I will get this case.


----------



## SolidSnake1162

I thought I saw a post somewhere back in this thread that the Hyper 212+ won't fit this case?

Please tell me it isn't so. I just placed my order mere hours ago.


----------



## Rowey

It will, but only without the side 200mm fan. Which isnt included and not many people use anyway, its not really needed.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I feel so loved


Yea, Yea....







Now get back to studying before your head swells up!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> Yea, Yea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to studying before your head swells up!


Lol exactly what I'm doing ...


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*


OMG, do you have an adapter to use a N64 Controller on the PC!!!! I despise trying to play N64 games with a 360 Controller! Goldeneye/Starfox64 is a real PITA. If you do, PM me a link to where I can get one, or how to make one. Also,

MyBadOmen, I didn't know you were on the east coast. Do you know of any LAN parties near North Carolina?

Still waiting on my case to show up... I'll shoot some pics when it arrives.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> I thought I saw a post somewhere back in this thread that the Hyper 212+ won't fit this case?
> Please tell me it isn't so. I just placed my order mere hours ago.


Hyper 212+ does fit and the Xigmatek XLF-F2006 fan will also fit with it, if you want a side fan


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> OMG, do you have an adapter to use a N64 Controller on the PC!!!! I despise trying to play N64 games with a 360 Controller! Goldeneye/Starfox64 is a real PITA. If you do, PM me a link to where I can get one, or how to make one. Also,
> 
> MyBadOmen, I didn't know you were on the east coast. Do you know of any LAN parties near North Carolina?
> 
> Still waiting on my case to show up... I'll shoot some pics when it arrives.


haha Thats my 32inch tv an







! my 24inch is next to it


----------



## reaver83

Still want a N64 Controller adapter







I always hear how the N64 controller was such a horrible design but you know what, I never could play games on these newer controllers. IDK, just never felt right. Maybe I'll mod a N64 controller to house the 360 internals... would have to cut a hole for the 2nd joystick though.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Just got another Phantom, white this time. Can't wait to make a Plexiglas window. =]

OP, can you add the Noctua NH-D14 to the list of coolers that will not fit with the 200mm side fan on please?


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Still want a N64 Controller adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always hear how the N64 controller was such a horrible design but you know what, I never could play games on these newer controllers. IDK, just never felt right. Maybe I'll mod a N64 controller to house the 360 internals... would have to cut a hole for the 2nd joystick though.


I loved the design on it for the most part it was easy to use... kinda like the wiimote and the nunchuck... except together instead of separate =___+

Anyways i'm a pc gamer, only own a ps3 and got a free rrod 360 that's fixed. but i remember playing perfect dark and various other games off the n64 emulator w my friends in first year


----------



## reaver83

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JQuantum* 



> I loved the design on it for the most part it was easy to use... kinda like the wiimote and the nunchuck... except together instead of separate =___+
> 
> Anyways i'm a pc gamer, only own a ps3 and got a free rrod 360 that's fixed. but i remember playing perfect dark and various other games off the n64 emulator w my friends in first year


I was a Console gamer due to lack of computers powerful enough to game on, (age showing again







), only switched to PC gaming cause I was "Smart" and jumped on the Nintendo Wii bandwagon, only to find that most games were not being released for the Wii. I saw that most the games I wanted to play were being released for the PC, so I built a pretty impressive cheap PC, only to find that the game companies stopped making ports to the PC. Seem's I am always stuck in a bad spot with gaming.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> hahaha if u say so man


Take that as a challenge k3nny.


----------



## k.3nny

yeah why not


----------



## Rowey




----------



## k.3nny




----------



## Pikoy




----------



## Rowey

Alright fella's, wondering if you could have a look at this post in my log and fire away some suggestions. Cheers

Link


----------



## Subbieh

I suggest more pictures!


----------



## k.3nny

looking verry good!

but i would use a 90/45degree fitting @ vga so u dont get that Ushape hose


----------



## DanielMysterio

Just got the Phantom 410 today gonna post some Picture in a few hours. Not all the Parts arrived yet tough.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> looking verry good!
> but i would use a 90/45degree fitting @ vga so u dont get that Ushape hose


This is the only thing that really stood out to me. Looking good!


----------



## dartuil

dust filter for front , fs200 , new saitek joystick and thermaltake m650 psu on way!!!

pictures when at home









possible issue with fan controller , when i put my fs200led to low it blink with my 180mm do it too , when i go to high they back to normal








controller issue or fans?

exactly what i got :


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subbieh*
> 
> I suggest more pictures!


Check out my build log







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> looking verry good!
> but i would use a 90/45degree fitting @ vga so u dont get that Ushape hose


My 45 arrived for it today, im going to wait till i have to drain the loop though before i add it, thanks for the comps kenny







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> This is the only thing that really stood out to me. Looking good!


I didnt have a 45 handy when i was putting the loop together, but i have one now and ill add it when i can, Thank you Shiromar


----------



## Vistaking

I am looking into getting the Nzxt Phantom Red case . My question is this . Would I need to get cable extensions to connect to the motherboard from the power supply ?


----------



## dartuil

not really its according you psu









what psu you will have?


----------



## k.3nny

and motherboard layout


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> not really its according you psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what psu you will have?


PSU will be Either the Thermaltake Grand 1050w or Corsair AX1200
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> and motherboard layout


Motherboard will be Asus Rampage IV Extreme/BF3


----------



## Krimble

I'm thinking of buying the pink one actually, but I have nothing to match it.


----------



## dartuil

i think a 60cm 8 pin isnt enough maybe im wrong vistaking


----------



## Vistaking

Its cool. I will get extension cables. Do you know if any of the EK Waterblocks radiators will fit inside the top ? I am looking for a 3 fan radiator .


----------



## Krimble

Can anyone posts pics of the pink Phantom Please?


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys, sorry haven't posted today. I have been very busy.But i can say i will be moving to the Sponsored section shortly







but i have missed ya guys in just one day.


----------



## faMine




----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Can anyone posts pics of the pink Phantom Please?


Look my signature







buildlog pinki









Or Kaged pink phantom for awereness buildlog!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom/50_50#post_16516133


----------



## Vistaking

@ MybadOmen

Congrats on the sponorship. You deserve it . That Venom build is sick.


----------



## Krimble

It's official, I'm going to do a pink phantom build with a evil hello kitty on it. With pink and black sleeving and white cathodes. Rawr!!!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> It's official, I'm going to do a pink phantom build with a evil hello kitty on it. With pink and black sleeving and white cathodes. Rawr!!!


have fun


----------



## dartuil

dont forget to send pic to us


----------



## mybadomen

I think i screwed up so bad. I was out building my cousins Pc today and missed an extremely important phone conference







Praying i didn't mess everything up for myself. Lol i usually never leave my house.

Things work in the strangest ways sometimes.


----------



## reaver83

blah, I have been trying to think of some inpiration for my build, but I can't think of anything... I know I want it Metalic Midnight blue, like the Mid-90's Ford Mustangs, cause I absolutely love that color. Don't want to do a Ford or Ford Mustang build, the car rep builds are overdone. IDK, got til Friday to come up with something, (expected delivery date).


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> blah, I have been trying to think of some inpiration for my build, but I can't think of anything... I know I want it Metalic Midnight blue, like the Mid-90's Ford Mustangs, cause I absolutely love that color. Don't want to do a Ford or Ford Mustang build, the car rep builds are overdone. IDK, got til Friday to come up with something, (expected delivery date).


Lol thanks my Venom build was inspired by a Dodge Viper


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> blah, I have been trying to think of some inpiration for my build, but I can't think of anything... I know I want it Metalic Midnight blue, like the Mid-90's Ford Mustangs, cause I absolutely love that color. Don't want to do a Ford or Ford Mustang build, the car rep builds are overdone. IDK, got til Friday to come up with something, (expected delivery date).


Are you talking about the Mid Atlantic Blue mustangs? That is the sickest color Ford ever did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol thanks my Venom build was inspired by a Dodge Viper


Then why not red?


----------



## mybadomen

This is the actual car that inspired me.Was my wallpaper for a long time.


----------



## mybadomen

Night OCN members.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:
Originally Posted by *mybadomen* 


> Lol thanks my Venom build was inspired by a Dodge Viper


Sorry Bout that, I really didn't mean it that way, was just saying Why copy someone elses idea on the same case? I would like to come up with MY own inspiration, in that color blue, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> Are you talking about the Mid Atlantic Blue mustangs? That is the sickest color Ford ever did.


It sorta looks like this color, but this picture doesn't do it justice. When Light hits it it looks like a real light blue.



This Ford Escort Pic does the color even more Justice.



the reason I like this color so much is because My 1st car I owned was a `92 Ford Escort Wagon this color. The true color code has been lost to all Ford repair paint suppliers, and they recommend a different color thats not as awesome.


----------



## k.3nny

u guys noticed the phantom thread has almost 1miljon vieuws :| !!!!!

even the corsair obsidian club is not that close and the case exists much longer!!!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> u guys noticed the phantom thread has almost 1miljon vieuws :| !!!!!
> even the corsair obsidian club is not that close and the case exists much longer!!!


Thats because the Phantom is a great Case Stock or Modded! Not to mention the community in here is so Great!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Sorry Bout that, I really didn't mean it that way, was just saying Why copy someone elses idea on the same case? I would like to come up with MY own inspiration, in that color blue, lol.
> 
> It sorta looks like this color, but this picture doesn't do it justice. When Light hits it it looks like a real light blue.
> 
> 
> This Ford Escort Pic does the color even more Justice.
> 
> 
> the reason I like this color so much is because My 1st car I owned was a `92 Ford Escort Wagon this color. The true color code has been lost to all Ford repair paint suppliers, and they recommend a different color thats not as awesome.


I was just joking anyway. But i know of a cool color blue also you might like: Its Deep Blue Metallic over a light Primer brand is Duplicolors Paint Shop Series but needs to be sprayed using a HVLP gun. They also have many other great products though that comes in rattle cans.But the Lacquer Paint shop series comes out like Glass finish.



Or if you want darker they have a blue like i used on this laptop and then i added a mid coat metallic clear coat and finished it with gloss clear to still have a nice metallic to it:

You can see me actually doing it in this Log:



And there is also this color which was mixing some of the metallic and deep blue:

Picture is horrible do to the yellow light in the background.The blue is allot lighter then in the picture and the white is pure white.But you kinda get the idea.


----------



## faMine

Omen you should paint my G60VX laptop lid the Venom yellow lol


----------



## combateng

id like to be able to join the phantom club since...well i have one!!! you guys can look at some pics of it in my profile, fyi, i am not done doing things to it, im going to do a larger window cut out and add a second 240 rad on the bottom after i move the HD cages out/around.


----------



## mybadomen

It looks sweet as it is but if really want it painted i could do it.

And welcome to the Club combateng!


----------



## strych9

Does the white/red Phantom look a bit gay? I might get one, not sure tho, but I like the white/blue one more.


----------



## Rowey

I don't think any of the various colour phantoms looks " a bit gay" lol. But its all down to personal choice, i don't think "gay" is the word your looking for dude.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Does the white/red Phantom look a bit gay? I might get one, not sure tho, but I like the white/blue one more.


if where you're from gay = awesome, then the white/red phantom is cool. it's not as common as the standard white so it's unique.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I don't think any of the various colour phantoms looks " a bit gay" lol. But its all down to personal choice, i don't think "gay" is the word your looking for dude.


Will I get an infraction?







Well, found no word to describe it, lol. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> if where you're from gay = awesome, then the white/red phantom is cool. it's not as common as the standard white so it's unique.


No I mean't the other one, anyway, thanks, I might buy that ^_^


----------



## Rowey

You mean the Phantom 410 don't you...

I think it looks quite cool...



EDIT: Oops, when you said no you meant the other one... i thought you meant the other way around from WHITE/RED, as in RED/WHITE


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> You mean the Phantom 410 don't you...
> I think it looks quite cool...
> 
> EDIT: Oops, when you said no you meant the other one... i thought you meant the other way around from WHITE/RED, as in RED/WHITE


I like them all.I want 1 of each







including the 410's and the newegg edition maby a couple dozen Switch's also would be cool.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Sorry Bout that, I really didn't mean it that way, was just saying Why copy someone elses idea on the same case? I would like to come up with MY own inspiration, in that color blue, lol.
> It sorta looks like this color, but this picture doesn't do it justice. When Light hits it it looks like a real light blue.
> This Ford Escort Pic does the color even more Justice.
> The reason I like this color so much is because My 1st car I owned was a `92 Ford Escort Wagon this color. The true color code has been lost to all Ford repair paint suppliers, and they recommend a different color thats not as awesome.


Ahh that blue. I was talking about this one:

My friend has one like this but with a white top and it looks so nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> u guys noticed the phantom thread has almost 1miljon vieuws :| !!!!!
> even the corsair obsidian club is not that close and the case exists much longer!!!


It's because we're awesome.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> This is the actual car that inspired me.Was my wallpaper for a long time.


Oh I see. I just think of red when I think Dodge Viper.


----------



## Rowey

I think you should get in touch with NZXT asking them if you could sponsor you and and kindly send you a Switch 810 to mod the living daylight out of.


----------



## Pikoy

kinda bummed out one of my led strips are not working gonna dismantle it again ang connect them one by one jezzzz


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Does the white/red Phantom look a bit gay? I might get one, not sure tho, but I like the white/blue one more.


I have the White/Red Edition of the Phantom and it absolutely doesn't look "gay"


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I have the White/Red Edition of the Phantom and it absolutely doesn't look "gay"


Thanks, your avatar says it. I don't think I should miss the chance of getting the awesome case.


----------



## mybadomen

Can someone please tell me what time PST it is right now? I just want to make sure i have it right.Be highly appreciated it is very important.

Thanks MybadOmen


----------



## Krimble

Does anyone think this would look good on a pink phantom? I want to do it bad, i just need to order it now.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Does anyone think this would look good on a pink phantom? I want to do it bad, i just need to order it now.


I like it


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Does anyone think this would look good on a pink phantom? I want to do it bad, i just need to order it now.


Cool haha

We can shake hands then









Both hello (k)(t)itty hahaha


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Thanks, your avatar says it. I don't think I should miss the chance of getting the awesome case.


Check my Build Log for more Pictures


----------



## DanielMysterio

So I got some (crappy) Pictures of the Phantom and Phantom 410 sitting next to eachother. Much Better Pictures comes when the small build is complete.
The Phantom 410 is actually bigger than I tought in comparison withe Phantom


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## combateng

just modded in the side window...still need to get some u channel when im not feeling lazy


----------



## combateng

ok, so i know we have alot of water cooling enthusiasts out there and i have a question... as you can see in my build i have a rasa kit, with a 240 on top before cpu and a 120 after cpu before gpus...im thinking of adding another 240 radiator to the bottom of the case where the HDD bays are after the GPUs before it goes back into the reservoir...
my question is, do you guys think that will help me with cooling and about by how much?

i will probably do this anyways, because its only a total od $125 with the fans and fitting i will need to buy as well. just trying to get some input from everyone else here...

fyi i will be going with a XSPC ex240 rad....another reason why i am going to do this is my idle temps actually just rose to around 40c after i put in my side window, guessing because of lack of cooler air being pulled from that mesh side it had. the temps were about 37-38c


----------



## intelman

Fill out your system specs so we can see what your running









But for a cpu + 2 gpus more rad space is definitely going to help


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Fill out your system specs so we can see what your running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for a cpu + 2 gpus more rad space is definitely going to help


running a 2500k @ 4.6ghz @ 1.36-1.38v for normal use with about 40c idle/60c load...for kamakazie benches iv hit [email protected] about 1.56-1.58v with about 45c idle/70c load.

also got 2 msi gtx460 hawks at 850/2200 normal use and benching at 920/2200

the water cooling set up is the XSCP rasa 750 240 set up with the additional 120 ex120rad on back and the gpu blocks are to xspc full cover blocks for the 460's...they cover the gpu and mem but not the vrms cause on the Hawk cards the vrms are massive!


----------



## intelman

Yeah especially with those clocks and the sli setup another 240 or 360 would be a perfect addition


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Yeah especially with those clocks and the sli setup another 240 or 360 would be a perfect addition


just trying to get a "rough" idea thinking maybe it would prob drop temps about 5c or 10c?


----------



## intelman

That would depend a lot on ambient temp, fans, etc. But i would expect it would be a pretty good drop, definitely more then a few degrees C


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> That would depend a lot on ambient temp, fans, etc. But i would expect it would be a pretty good drop, definitely more then a few degrees C


thats what im hoping...although i know im doing great already in regards to temp, i mean, 55-60c max load temp for cpu and 45-50c max temp for gpus is very very good....but i know it can be that little bit better, and i want to use all that wasted HD bay space anyways since i only have 1 ssd and 1 HDD


----------



## Draven

Just picked up my Crucial M4 128gig for my Phantom build in August, I'm trying to pick stuff when I get paid every two weeks when I see something on sale


----------



## RonB94GT

When I bought my case I was missing some standoffs. Customer service screwed up and didn't send them out. I had to make a second call so NZXT sent me 2 200mm fans for free.


----------



## dartuil

woow they send fans for free?
ans ask to pay in europe








ouch damn european service..


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> When I bought my case I was missing some standoffs. Customer service screwed up and didn't send them out. I had to make a second call so NZXT sent me 2 200mm fans for free.


That's sweet, I never even got a NZXT pruduct yet, but I can tell they are a great company, what they give out on facebook and they gave a free pink Phantom for a Cancer build to someone here. Really great service I heard also.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> woow they send fans for free?
> ans ask to pay in europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouch damn european service..


That's because customer service caused an inconvenience to him.


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Does anyone have a good airflow diagram for the Phantom?


----------



## faMine

Got my Asus 6950 back from RMA...

They messed up: LINK


----------



## Krimble

I think i'm going to buy the black, I have a feeling I will regret buying the pink, + I just can't find that I want that matche's


----------



## Vaporsting

Yo yo yo!!! Joining the club with my Simple Phantom White Special Edition.


----------



## reaver83

Sorry guys if were past this topic but I only get a few hours a day to get on here, going to school and all.

@MyBadOmen, The paint on that Ford Escort I know for sure I will have to Prime, then spay a deep 2 or 3 layers of the light paint first, then one really thin layer of the Midnight Blue to kindda give it a smoke coat, then ClearCoat it. This is how Ford has been doing alot of their metalic paint jobs since the early 90's. It give it the illusion of a light color in bright daylight, and Dark color at night. My current car, (another Ford Escort) is a Emerald Green, but when it is the dark, it looks Deep Midnight blue. It's awesome







, but I'm not a big fan of green.

I figured this color scheme would be pretty awesome cause it literally looks like it changes colors, And if I put lights in it that flash or run sequetially, it would be a awesome color changing effect on the paint job. IDK, maybe a Bright white Cold Cathode that Flashes on then dims then flashes on again. Shouldn't be too hard to find a controller that does it, remember, 12v is 12v, whether it be in a car or a computer, and I know my friends neons on his Eclipse did that.


----------



## RonB94GT

If you want paint that looks differnt color how about 2004 Cobra SVT Mysticchrome.http://www.mystichrometerminator.us/


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> If you want paint that looks differnt color how about 2004 Cobra SVT Mysticchrome.http://www.mystichrometerminator.us/


Was never a fan of Chameleon colors, cause they 1) are heat changing, and 2) change to colors I don't want. (hint, the green and the Purple in it.) Nope, just want 2 colors. See, WAY back when, in the 90's, what Ford called this style paint was Crystal Metallic. What we call it today is Pearlescent. The light blue as the 2nd layer of paint is light blue with silver flakes. When the Midnight blue is put on top of it, it makes those silver flakes glint blue. Then, the clearcoat gives the paint a Gloss finish that isn't easily scratched.

Did the same thing to a corner piece for my car. For not having the right paint color for my car, it sure turned out close. I'll have to snap a pic of it sometime and post the awesome paint job I did on this thing.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> That's sweet, I never even got a NZXT pruduct yet, but I can tell they are a great company, what they give out on facebook and they gave a free pink Phantom for a Cancer build to someone here. Really great service I heard also.


They're an awesome company. At least here in the states, as it seems that dartuil has had no help. I sent our rep on here an email about my FN-200mm fan that went bad after 3 motnhs, and he sent me a replacement right away. Shipping screwed up and send me the FS-200 LED which is only 89CFM where the FN is 166CFM; He let me keep the FS-200 for the inconvenience.


----------



## dartuil

NZXT isnt that cool in europe
Too bad they seems to want me to pay replacements...
I give up and let my case like this, raged xD
By the way thermaltake accept too send me pci-express cable for free









I have two cases now , this phantom and a fractal design arc midi one have to go








keep the nzxt more space for future WC








Can you guys help me with Water?
My max is around 150-250


----------



## esproductions

Let's see some entries guys.. the deadline is approaching!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> NZXT isnt that cool in europe
> Too bad they seems to want me to pay replacements...
> I give up and let my case like this, raged xD
> By the way thermaltake accept too send me pci-express cable for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cases now , this phantom and a fractal design arc midi one have to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep the nzxt more space for future WC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys help me with Water?
> My max is around 150-250


For that budget are you looking to specifically cool the CPU or just a GPU or both?

With that budget I'd suggest starting off with a CPU kit like that of the XSPC RASA RS360 kit or if you can somehow get a XSPC EX360 Raystorm kit for a bit more (like an additional $100).


----------



## dartuil

do you have link , im a noob in watercooling


----------



## faMine

This is the standard kit: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Kill_Coil.html

For the Dazmode Raystorm version: http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=178_201&products_id=1875


----------



## k.3nny

Keep in mind he is from france


----------



## Rowey

Nothing more annoying than when someone links me a newegg or frozencpu







Y U NO LINK ME WHAT IM ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR? (no offence famine, great guy. I was just saying mate







)

EDIT: es, im on it!


----------



## Rowey

So, ill start us all off again.










(sorry about the dp)


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys sorry haven't posted but have been very Busy and just found out my new Build will not be another Phantom but will be a NZXT Switch 810. Although i will still be a Phantom owner as well because i could never leave the great people in this club and they are a great case.But for my next Project and it will be a biggy i will be building the NZXT Switch 810. So please guys that have followed my other builds please keep watching the Switch 810 build once it is posted.

I cant wait to get my hands on it









Thanks guys for all the friendships made in here and all the help and support over the years.

MybadOmen


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Nothing more annoying than when someone links me a newegg or frozencpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y U NO LINK ME WHAT IM ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR? (no offence famine, great guy. I was just saying mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> EDIT: es, im on it!


Yeah I have no idea what places are available in Europe. I figured those are at least good starting points!


----------



## dartuil

My GPU go at 80 degrees ingame , dangerous?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> My GPU go at 80 degrees ingame , dangerous?


use MSI After Burner and crank the fans up.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> My GPU go at 80 degrees ingame , dangerous?


not dangerous at all







you're good for another 10-15 degrees


----------



## Draven

@esproductions I'd like to be added to the Red Phantom owners list please, my little woman bought me one for Christmans, do I need to be using it to be added because if that were the case I can't use my case till August


----------



## dartuil

thanks men!!


----------



## Vistaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hiya guys sorry haven't posted but have been very Busy and just found out my new Build will not be another Phantom but will be a NZXT Switch 810. Although i will still be a Phantom owner as well because i could never leave the great people in this club and they are a great case.But for my next Project and it will be a biggy i will be building the NZXT Switch 810. So please guys that have followed my other builds please keep watching the Switch 810 build once it is posted.
> I cant wait to get my hands on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all the friendships made in here and all the help and support over the years.
> MybadOmen


Can't wait to see that build .


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hiya guys sorry haven't posted but have been very Busy and just found out my new Build will not be another Phantom but will be a NZXT Switch 810. Although i will still be a Phantom owner as well because i could never leave the great people in this club and they are a great case.But for my next Project and it will be a biggy i will be building the NZXT Switch 810. So please guys that have followed my other builds please keep watching the Switch 810 build once it is posted.
> I cant wait to get my hands on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all the friendships made in here and all the help and support over the years.
> MybadOmen


you better still visit here!


----------



## LPRaver89

Ive got an idea for a future build if I ever decide to do one!










The eye would be a window on the left side panel and then painted in on the other.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hiya guys sorry haven't posted but have been very Busy and just found out my new Build will not be another Phantom but will be a NZXT Switch 810. Although i will still be a Phantom owner as well because i could never leave the great people in this club and they are a great case.But for my next Project and it will be a biggy i will be building the NZXT Switch 810. So please guys that have followed my other builds please keep watching the Switch 810 build once it is posted.
> I cant wait to get my hands on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all the friendships made in here and all the help and support over the years.
> MybadOmen


No worries Bad, just make sure you keep us updated on the new builds! Ever since the Switch was released, I've been wanting to grab one. I'll probably pull the trigger if I ever decide to go full watercooling, but that may not be until sometime next year.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> No worries Bad, just make sure you keep us updated on the new builds! Ever since the Switch was released, I've been wanting to grab one. I'll probably pull the trigger if I ever decide to go full watercooling, but that may not be until sometime next year.


I will never leave the Phantom Club. I love the Phantoms not to mention the members here.

Also that Spiderman thing looks cool !

And grats on the New Red Phantom Draven!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> ok, so i know we have alot of water cooling enthusiasts out there and i have a question... as you can see in my build i have a rasa kit, with a 240 on top before cpu and a 120 after cpu before gpus...im thinking of adding another 240 radiator to the bottom of the case where the HDD bays are after the GPUs before it goes back into the reservoir...
> my question is, do you guys think that will help me with cooling and about by how much?
> i will probably do this anyways, because its only a total od $125 with the fans and fitting i will need to buy as well. just trying to get some input from everyone else here...
> fyi i will be going with a XSPC ex240 rad....another reason why i am going to do this is my idle temps actually just rose to around 40c after i put in my side window, guessing because of lack of cooler air being pulled from that mesh side it had. the temps were about 37-38c


Nice Clean build Mate! I love white builds.


----------



## Krimble

Anyone know if the black Phantom get's dusty fast? I want a black or white, maybe pink, but if the black is that will be the deal killer for the black. Thank!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Anyone know if the black Phantom get's dusty fast? I want a black or white, maybe pink, but if the black is that will be the deal killer for the black. Thank!


YUP extremly Fast .My cousin has the newegg Edition black one and he complains about it constantly.Black shows dust the most ,white the least.

Not a big deal if you clean it quick daily though. If you like the black go for it


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I will never leave the Phantom Club. I love the Phantoms not to mention the members here.
> Also that Spiderman thing looks cool !
> And grats on the New Red Phantom Draven!


Thanks man, it just sucks I have to wait 5 more months to build it, lol I've only been waiting since last August when I got the idea of a Phantom build lol


----------



## faMine

The black also shows a lot of fingerprints.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Thanks man, it just sucks I have to wait 5 more months to build it, lol I've only been waiting since last August when I got the idea of a Phantom build lol


Put you current build in it.At least for now.Actually your current system specs aren't bad at all.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Damn I can squeeze my neck







. I ordered the Noctua NH-D14 2011 instead of the normal Noctua NH-D14. Could complete the whole build, but that thing is missing. Build Log will be started tomorrow


----------



## Krimble

Do you guys think a white Phantom would look good with Red*SLASH*Black? Can't find the slash on my moms laptop.
My parents tried to convince me to buy a Dell, I saw the PC, I was like "HELL NO!!!"


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Do you guys think a white Phantom would look good with Red*SLASH*Black? Can't find the slash on my moms laptop.
> My parents tried to convince me to buy a Dell, I saw the PC, I was like "HELL NO!!!"


Sure. Look at my Build


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Do you guys think a white Phantom would look good with Red*SLASH*Black? Can't find the slash on my moms laptop.
> My parents tried to convince me to buy a Dell, I saw the PC, I was like "HELL NO!!!"


Sorta like this? Red black white?


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Anyone know if the black Phantom get's dusty fast? I want a black or white, maybe pink, but if the black is that will be the deal killer for the black. Thank!


if it's anything like my Guardian, within 2 days it's white from dust on the inside, even with filters. I am constantly taking a damp terry cloth to it. The polished front however does not get dusty, but thats probably where I took the panel loose and Polished and waxed it


----------



## Kelso88

Just wondering is this club for any phantom or just the full tower cases?


----------



## dartuil

i have to look for dust
thanks for remember me this raven









@ kelso88 this club is for full tower phantom , but 410 owners are welcome its a phantom








here the 410 club : http://www.overclock.net/t/1204530/official-phantom-410-mid-tower-owners-club/10


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Sorta like this? Red black white?


Exactly that Omen, Thanks!


----------



## dartuil

men we have a misunderstood on where i live








its both america and europe








http://digital.library.upenn.edu/women/_flags/WEST%20INDIES.gif
here is where i'am
http://www.westindiesgate.com/img/caribbeanislands.png
We are old american territories


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Sorta like this? Red black white?
> *image*


Nice clean phantom


----------



## dartuil

I think too we have almost have same time its 9.18 Pm night here and you?


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> I think too we have almost have same time its 9.18 Pm night here and you?


That's the same time as me here.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Nice clean phantom


Lol that's my Old Phantom .Yeah it was nice i still go over and see it. The person that bought it has me take care of them.He has like 6 of my builds.So once a month or so i go make sure they are all running right and clean the dust out.Usually he only runs 2 at a time so they stay pretty clean.I miss all my old builds i wish i could have kept them all.each one is special when you put your whole heart into it.I do still have my first Custom Pc though i never sold it.It was a very old Thermaltake Case.


----------



## chillgreg

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*Who* *needs* *water* *when*

*you've* *got* *3* *of* *these**?*

Thinking of putting three of these in my Phantom (*****!!!)























Sanyo Denki San Ace 200mm x 70mm

*519 * CFM Air Flow

*2.57*" H2O Static Pressure

68 dB[A]

105.6 W

4800 RPM

Perhaps if I just put them under the case it will hover an inch above my desk - no vibrations lol!!!dB[A]

http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db_e/coolingfan/dcfan/dc_fan_detail.php?master_id=2576










I'm kidding, of course ;D


----------



## Hogwasher

That's going to be LOUD

at least water cooling is quieter


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg*
> 
> _*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*_
> _*Who* *needs**water**when*_
> _*you've**got* *3* *of* *these**?*_
> 
> Thinking of putting three of these in my Phantom (*****!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanyo Denki San Ace 200mm x 70mm
> *519 * CFM Air Flow
> *2.57*" H2O Static Pressure
> 68 dB[A]
> 105.6 W
> 4800 RPM
> 
> Perhaps if I just put them under the case it will hover an inch above my desk - no vibrations lol!!!dB[A]
> 
> http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db_e/coolingfan/dcfan/dc_fan_detail.php?master_id=2576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm kidding, of course ;D_


Lol ****. That's just crazy 500 + CFM


----------



## dartuil

location updated









yeah ton of air ....but ton of noise


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol ****. That's just crazy 500 + CFM


500+ per fan!!!

Yah mybad - good for a giggle eh? 

Hey did you see my post for you about how I found some of those Powercolor 6970 ref cards over here?


----------



## reaver83

OMG! 64dB! My Antec fans for my Kuhler 920 only get up to 54dB and they are deafening, to an almost deaf guy like me! you'd be asking for hearing aids by th time your 30 with those!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Put you current build in it.At least for now.Actually your current system specs aren't bad at all.


I would but this system is going to my girlfriend when my new rig gets built so no point ripping it apart lol


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol ****. That's just crazy 500 + CFM


the gentle typhoon is way better


----------



## dartuil

its me or my phantom jacks are hard.
let me explain i have to push my jack to enter and i have to force it to get out.
normal or crazy jacks?


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg*
> 
> _*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*_
> _*Who* *needs**water**when*_
> _*you've**got* *3* *of* *these**?*_
> 
> Thinking of putting three of these in my Phantom (*****!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanyo Denki San Ace 200mm x 70mm
> *519 * CFM Air Flow
> *2.57*" H2O Static Pressure
> 68 dB[A]
> 105.6 W
> 4800 RPM
> 
> Perhaps if I just put them under the case it will hover an inch above my desk - no vibrations lol!!!dB[A]
> 
> http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db_e/coolingfan/dcfan/dc_fan_detail.php?master_id=2576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm kidding, of course ;D_


tried similar fans when my rig was in a gamma, yeah sure my temps dropped 10C but my ears were in PHYSICAL PAIN after 20 minutes of using my computer. I don't recommend


----------



## Rowey

Its all good having 4800rpm fans in your case, but its never going to cool it as good as watercooling. All they do is add airflow to the case, or in this case create a wind-tunnel. They don't actually make direct contact with the components therefore do not technically dissipate the heat from the hot components they just blow the hot air away.


----------



## mybadomen

Morning Fellow Phantom and NZXT Owners!

MORE PICTURES ! Cant wait to see some more builds.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Hy Omen

Writing the HypaPhantom Build Log now


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Hy Omen
> Writing the HypaPhantom Build Log now


Sweet.

And also guys i think its ok to say now what i have been working on and why i have been so busy.The Great company NZXT is working with me to build a new Switch 810 that should be over the top incredible.But i will not be destroying the integrity of the case. So i wont be chopping it up to the point you don't know what it is.Also on board this project all in a big way are EKWB ,Mayhem's and Primochill so far including the use of there Mod shop if needed (Laser cutting etc). This will definitely be a great build Log to watch when it is posted and i am Honored to work with such an incredible case as The Switch 810. I have been studying the case night and day and the options with that case are really unlimited on what you can do with it.As i said before you will not be seeing me leave the Phantom Club or stop building and Owning Phantom they are also an incredible case.But this new opportunity arrived and i couldn't pass it up.This will be my first ever entry in to Sponsored build Logs and i plan on making it count.So make sure you guys keep an eye out for it.As soon as the Switch 810 arrives here i will be putting up the build Log.And since NZXT has such a great community meaning "you guys" i would love to incorporate any idea you guys have in the build.The case is being built for all the NZXT lovers and obviously people who love the other companies i have involved.There may be a couple more Sponsors being added to the list but that will all be in the Log when it goes up.

Thank you all for all the support and help i have received from you guys,and am sure i will still be needing it.I am just a normal Modder just like you guys and never imagined i would be doing anything other then just building a PC for fun to show off with you guys and to be part of the great Community in this thread. So this Sponsored thing is all shocking and nerve racking but im sure with all of your support it will be a fun time.

Also there are so many great people in this thread that really help so much and that make this community what it is today to name just a few Num1son,K3nny,Kaged,Rowey,Famine and sooo many others obviously i know who you are but would be here writing all day if i added many more names. And i agree without esproductions this club may never have existed or became what it is today.And without NZXT or overclocker.net there wouldn't even be this Community.

So i just wanted to write this to thank every single one of you for what you have done as far as help,support and your Friendship over the years and to let you all know what i have been keeping quite about for a while now which is this new Switch 810 project.

Thanks Again guys and keep Modding every mod in this thread is special to me . even the ones using tape







etc to make things work its still Modding and someone using there mind do do what they can can to gain some kind of improvement.Basically great job on every single Phantom i seen here and i cant wait to see more but over 1,000,000 posts.Now that's a community to be proud of and respect.

Talk Soon MybadOmen.

( Ignore my grammar,i know its horrible.) and if anyone ever needs any help and i have any knowledge of it just let me know and i will gladly reply as soon as i can.


----------



## Krimble

Sweet! I wish you luck Omen and I will always check into your new build. Your the one who made me want a Phantom and I will most certainly buy one real soon.


----------



## faMine

Can't wait Omen. Sounds like you've got a hidden agenda and a plan. Can't wait to see what you make of it


----------



## DanielMysterio

I found something pretty cool for all of our Watercooling guys here








. A daul 200mm Rad http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14803/ex-rad-329/Phobya_Xtreme_400mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon_Bitfenix.html?tl=g30c95s1586. But I am not sure if it will fit in the Phantom. Would be pretty awesome







.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I found something pretty cool for all of our Watercooling guys here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A daul 200mm Rad http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14803/ex-rad-329/Phobya_Xtreme_400mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon_Bitfenix.html?tl=g30c95s1586. But I am not sure if it will fit in the Phantom. Would be pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's awesome, I wonder if the NZXT fans would work with it, since last we knew the fans do not meet regular 200mm fitting standards. Putting two of the 166 CFM NZXT fans on there would be awesome. However, with these fans having lower pressure than say 120mm fans, would the radiator be better in the end? I've heard that for rads you want fans with higher pressure over low pressure ones.

Also, I seem to be having problems with fans in my phantom. I had a NZXT High Performance FN-200mm 166CFM fan in my top slot of my computer when the fan started making a loud clicking noise. I gave our NZXT rep on the forums a shout, and he sent me a replacement pretty quick. They sent me a FS-200mm LED 89CFM fan instead, so our rep said that I could keep the LED fan and send me the correct fan. Upon trying out the LED fan while waiting for the high performance one, I noticed a similar issue with fan. Today I received the correct 166CFM fan, and upon installing this fan as well I've noticed that there's the same clicking sound. There's nothing near the fan that could be touching the blades at all, and I've tried using different connectors on the fan controller. Is my fan controller going bad, or am I just receiving fans that all have the same problem?

One more question. I'm ordering a Corsair H100 tonight, and am wondering if it would be best to use Push/pull with my NZXT 200mm fans plus my NZXT 120mm 98CFM fans using the mounting brackets, or push/pull using my NZXT 120mm fans and the Corsair 120mm fans that come with the package.


----------



## DanielMysterio

What I understand is, that it really depends on what Radiotor you use. The're some that will perform better with high pressure and some will perform better with lower pressure. It depends of the actual space between the fins in the Radiotor.

I don't know if I mentioned it allready, but I am really sorry if my English isn't correct, since I am Swiss


----------



## DanielMysterio

Build Log is now live. If all of you would have a look, would be really appreciated. http://www.overclock.net/t/1220266/build-log-hypa-phantom#post_16551511


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> What I understand is, that it really depends on what Radiotor you use. The're some that will perform better with high pressure and some will perform better with lower pressure. It depends of the actual space between the fins in the Radiotor.
> I don't know if I mentioned it allready, but I am really sorry if my English isn't correct, since I am Swiss


It is easily comprehensible, it's a lot better than most people online these days.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> That's awesome, I wonder if the NZXT fans would work with it, since last we knew the fans do not meet regular 200mm fitting standards. Putting two of the 166 CFM NZXT fans on there would be awesome. However, with these fans having lower pressure than say 120mm fans, would the radiator be better in the end? I've heard that for rads you want fans with higher pressure over low pressure ones.
> Also, I seem to be having problems with fans in my phantom. I had a NZXT High Performance FN-200mm 166CFM fan in my top slot of my computer when the fan started making a loud clicking noise. I gave our NZXT rep on the forums a shout, and he sent me a replacement pretty quick. They sent me a FS-200mm LED 89CFM fan instead, so our rep said that I could keep the LED fan and send me the correct fan. Upon trying out the LED fan while waiting for the high performance one, I noticed a similar issue with fan. Today I received the correct 166CFM fan, and upon installing this fan as well I've noticed that there's the same clicking sound. There's nothing near the fan that could be touching the blades at all, and I've tried using different connectors on the fan controller. Is my fan controller going bad, or am I just receiving fans that all have the same problem?
> One more question. I'm ordering a Corsair H100 tonight, and am wondering if it would be best to use Push/pull with my NZXT 200mm fans plus my NZXT 120mm 98CFM fans using the mounting brackets, or push/pull using my NZXT 120mm fans and the Corsair 120mm fans that come with the package.


i have the h100 with the 2 nzxt 200mm on top has pull and the original ones that comes with the h 100 for push.
but i'm gonna replace all the fans tomorow by phobya ones ;-)

because for doing push pull with 4 120mm fans wont work if the top 200mmare in place


----------



## reaver83

With all these new builds going on, I believe my Build/transplant will be overshadowed by shiney new Silicon. Maybe I should hold off on the build til some of the others get done. Mine is being built on the fact that i'm using my Old hardware (currently below) and A Phantom, and maybe if I can get my hands on some plexiglass, a window. At least I got all my upgrade goodies in the mail today, 4x4GB HyperX Genesis DDR3-1600 RAM, and my Phantom. Pics when I can find something that will shoot pics, (My SD card reader disappeared, so I gotta make do.)


----------



## faMine

any build is welcomed and is not overshadowed around here









Silicon can easily be bought with money, but mods are the best part of this hobby! Cut the Phantom up and throw some awesome things in after


----------



## Draven

@Mybadomen do you know if you are getting the white or the black and do you happen to know what Mobo you are going with?


----------



## dartuil

men can you help me?
its hard to put and remove a jack on my phantom panel is that normal?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> men can you help me?
> its hard to put and remove a jack on my phantom panel is that normal?


A jack? I know your english is tough, can you describe it?


----------



## dartuil

yes a jack i mean headset jack


----------



## faMine

Oh lol I was thinking side panel!









Take your top plastic panel off and check your connections!


----------



## dartuil

my screws were very hard to unscrew.
i dont know what is the verb : maybe squeeze?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @Mybadomen do you know if you are getting the white or the black and do you happen to know what Mobo you are going with?


No idea the color.It doesn't really matter as i will be ripping it apart and repainting anyway.All i know is it shipped Today.I told them i had no preference.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> With all these new builds going on, I believe my Build/transplant will be overshadowed by shiney new Silicon. Maybe I should hold off on the build til some of the others get done. Mine is being built on the fact that i'm using my Old hardware (currently below) and A Phantom, and maybe if I can get my hands on some plexiglass, a window. At least I got all my upgrade goodies in the mail today, 4x4GB HyperX Genesis DDR3-1600 RAM, and my Phantom. Pics when I can find something that will shoot pics, (My SD card reader disappeared, so I gotta make do.)


And dude there is nothing wrong with your hardware.It is still a great setup.Its just some of us are nuts and chasing after every little bit we can get.But i was using my old 1090T the other day and besides benchmarks the thing was fine.It ripped. I think it is running 4 Ghz if i remember correctly and was plenty fast.I just seen it the other day when i mentioned cleaning my Father in Laws PC's. So show us your Phantom your hardware is fine. Maby the word fine is bad .Your hardware is great.Just not the newest. Who cares really it will still perform very well.I could see you holding back if you were running a Pentium 4 maby. But not with your setup.


----------



## Krimble

Dartuil, are you French? If you are having a hard time trying to say stuff, I could always help you, because I am french myself, I'm just saying this because of your signature is in french.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No idea the color.It doesn't really matter as i will be ripping it apart and repainting anyway.All i know is it shipped Today.I told them i had no preference.


what colour are you going with?


----------



## faMine

You should paint it purple


----------



## dartuil

dont worry krimble








i have my dictionnary


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> dont worry krimble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have my dictionnary


Allright the, don't hesitate to ask though!


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I could see you holding back if you were running a Pentium 4 maby. But not with your setup.


That would be the server computer, a old Dell Dimesion 4600 gutted of everything except a FX5200 128MB and added fans and 1TB SATA HDD,lol.

Sorry guys, fell asleep. School had me up all night and day, no sleep. Going to go get it outta the car now.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> what colour are you going with?


No idea yet.Would love to go yellow it would look sick but it might not go over well if i do 2 Yellow builds.But that would be my preference.


----------



## Shiromar

You know, I don't think I've seen a blue case. I'd say go with blue and possibly a blue/white theme. We've seen White with blue, but never blue with white tbh. I think it would turn out good in the end.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> You know, I don't think I've seen a blue case. I'd say go with blue and possibly a blue/white theme. We've seen White with blue, but never blue with white tbh. I think it would turn out good in the end.


T_T! That's what I was thinking too... Oh well. We can't possibly do the EXACT same colors/work. I'll be keepin tabs on your build,







I freakin LOVE Blue!

Sorry it's taking so long, the room is a MESS! trying to get at least 1 corner clean to snap pics.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No idea the color.It doesn't really matter as i will be ripping it apart and repainting anyway.All i know is it shipped Today.I told them i had no preference.


Copper with gold flake just putting it out there.


----------



## mybadomen

Night Guys


----------



## Krimble

Nighty night Omen!


----------



## Draven

good night man


----------



## reaver83

night omen. I'll have pics up in the morning. Gotta find a proper camera for this.


----------



## Pikoy

gonna have another event upcoming this march 3 i am gonna post some more awesome taken pics god I want to have a dslr but I dnt really take that much pictures hahahaha


----------



## reaver83

I do enough modding of things, I SHOULD get a decent camera. FYI, this is what happens when I get ahold of fiberglass. I got a Ground FX kit from another car (that did not fit my car) and made it work. Front Bumper went from this 

to this



Needs finishing touches and paint, but you get the idea. Now it's time to have fun with Metal and plastic!







not a newb when it comes to modifying things, just computer cases.


----------



## DarkNation

hey guys i have the fulltower phantom and im going to replace the fans that come with the case and wondering will the fans fit in properly,

for the top 2 and side 200mm fans ill be using this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=11185

for the side two fans and exhaust ill be using this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=8022

for the intake ill be using this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15866

also i dont have a air cpu cooler to get in the way id be watercooling with the RX120 mounted on the exhaust and replace the stock fan with the exhaust fan im buying.


----------



## mybadomen

Morning guys. Wow that wasn't much sleep.


----------



## Krimble

I only slept for 4 hours lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> my screws were very hard to unscrew.
> i dont know what is the verb : maybe squeeze?


Ok so you're saying your headphone jack is super tight? To be honest it may be bad. See if it doesn't loosen up over time? Is there an audio issue as well or it's just hard to put in and take out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> No idea yet.Would love to go yellow it would look sick but it might not go over well if i do 2 Yellow builds.But that would be my preference.


I wouldn't do another yellow build. I don't think it would impress your sponsors too much if you just did the same thing in a different case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Copper with gold flake just putting it out there.


This is the best idea so far!









I'm so bored with all these normal standard computer colors. I know they come out with them because they sell, but when you look at them all the time they just kinda blend together.

As far as all blue goes I don't think that anyone has done a Phantom in solid blue, but there have been plenty of other blue cases.

So IMO I think go as unique as you can Omen without making it ugly.


----------



## Rowey

Orange and black Omen, or hot pink and black. Or even green and black.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> This is the best idea so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so bored with all these normal standard computer colors. I know they come out with them because they sell, but when you look at them all the time they just kinda blend together.
> As far as all blue goes I don't think that anyone has done a Phantom in solid blue, but there have been plenty of other blue cases.
> So IMO I think go as unique as you can Omen without making it ugly.


WOW thanks num1son, after I asked what colour Mybadomen was thinking on I was google searching custom painted cars, saw a awesome copper coloured one and thought that it would look great so that's why I said it


----------



## faMine

There isn't a red switch.. make a red one!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

nzxt_phantom_topfan.jpg 68k .jpg file


pic13.jpg 79k .jpg file
HELP!!! Want to replace phantom mesh HELP!!!
I'll start by saying that I am not happy with the Phantom's mesh. The holes on the mesh are too small and restrict air flow. The Phantom's 410 mesh has much bigger holes similar to my previous Antec 900 case. The air flow was considerably more than what the Phantom is.

Right now, I have an Intel Q9550 overclocked at 3.4GHz, GTX 560Ti DS in SLI and the heat that these two cards produce can not be expelled from the case with the existing mesh and ten fans (3-200mm, 5-120mm, 1-90mm, 1-80mm). I have to remove the Phantom's top cover so both 200mm fans on the top can have better air flow. I know this because I have monitored the temperature with HW monitor.

I would like to know if there is anyone that knows of a replacement mesh that I can replace the current mesh used on this Phantom's case.

I have attached two pictures of the Phantom and the Phantom 410. I would like to find a mesh similar to the Phantom's 410 to replace on mine.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> nzxt_phantom_topfan.jpg 68k .jpg file
> 
> 
> pic13.jpg 79k .jpg file
> HELP!!! Want to replace phantom mesh HELP!!!
> I'll start by saying that I am not happy with the Phantom's mesh. The holes on the mesh are too small and restrict air flow. The Phantom's 410 mesh has much bigger holes similar to my previous Antec 900 case. The air flow was considerably more than what the Phantom is.
> Right now, I have an Intel Q9550 overclocked at 3.4GHz, GTX 560Ti DS in SLI and the heat that these two cards produce can not be expelled from the case with the existing mesh and ten fans (3-200mm, 5-120mm, 1-90mm, 1-80mm). I have to remove the Phantom's top cover so both 200mm fans on the top can have better air flow. I know this because I have monitored the temperature with HW monitor.
> I would like to know if there is anyone that knows of a replacement mesh that I can replace the current mesh used on this Phantom's case.
> I have attached two pictures of the Phantom and the Phantom 410. I would like to find a mesh similar to the Phantom's 410 to replace on mine.


First off, welcome to OCN! Hope you can stick around on this thread for quite a while, we always welcome new Phantom owners!

Are you running the two 200mm fans as exhaust on the Phantom or as intake? I have always suggested that the 200mm fans be run as intake fans. The reason for this, is that they can produce a positive air pressure within the case which is not only better for cooling, but it allows for a cleaner case. One thing with the 140 fans on the 410 is that they have a higher amount of pressure given off which helps them disperse air in an air column rather than dispersing throughout the case. Not sure if that helps!

But for the mesh, have you tried looking at places like Home Depot, Lowes or Ace for meshes? Not sure what they have, but that's where I'd start.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> First off, welcome to OCN! Hope you can stick around on this thread for quite a while, we always welcome new Phantom owners!
> Are you running the two 200mm fans as exhaust on the Phantom or as intake? I have always suggested that the 200mm fans be run as intake fans. The reason for this, is that they can produce a positive air pressure within the case which is not only better for cooling, but it allows for a cleaner case. One thing with the 140 fans on the 410 is that they have a higher amount of pressure given off which helps them disperse air in an air column rather than dispersing throughout the case. Not sure if that helps!
> But for the mesh, have you tried looking at places like Home Depot, Lowes or Ace for meshes? Not sure what they have, but that's where I'd start.


Hey ! thanks for the quick reply.. and thanks for the warm welcome!









about the cooling, they cool just fine, thing is that i have noticed the these mesh panels have too small of a hole for some good air flow. they really cut air flow i would say 50%. the phantom 410 has the bigger kind that i would just love to have, I did go to home depot and lowes i don't have since i live in Puerto Rico they haven't made a store here yet. Oh! and they are running as exhaust fans.

I've been having this case for about a year and a half now and i totally love it but this mesh would be my only draw back. I've been looking high and low with no luck and this is whats holding me back from airbrushing my case tell i find this. It doesn't have to be no particular pattern just bigger than the one it currently brings


----------



## faMine

I've found this website to have a good reference for what kind of mesh you should get: http://www.mcnichols.com/viewer.htm

Not sure if this will help you for your buying situation or not however. I don't believe NZXT offers different mesh.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I've found this website to have a good reference for what kind of mesh you should get: http://www.mcnichols.com/viewer.htm
> Not sure if this will help you for your buying situation or not however. I don't believe NZXT offers different mesh.


Thanks! i will look in to this i just would like to change that mesh.


----------



## faMine

No problem! Come back here and post some pictures of your Phantom.


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks guys but i already did a copper based Pc also.I dont have the finished pictures of the wires loomed but i do have a picture of itlus there is a certain couple themes i have options of.But yeah i love the copper look.but was thinking something a little brighter.Honestly no clue at the moment .Really need to stare at the case for a couple days and then things just happen.You guys know how it is.It just clicks all of a sudden and boom your on a roll.Plus at the moment i have so much Nickel hardware and just bought a bunch more so it would be tough to incorporate the look now.



Found better ones:


----------



## mybadomen

by the way that build never got finished it sold at that point. Sorta like whats happening with Venom.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ok so you're saying your headphone jack is super tight? To be honest it may be bad. See if it doesn't loosen up over time? Is there an audio issue as well or it's just hard to put in and take out?
> .


Yes Its tight , no i have no audio issue


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ok so you're saying your headphone jack is super tight? To be honest it may be bad. See if it doesn't loosen up over time? Is there an audio issue as well or it's just hard to put in and take out?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Its tight , no i have no audio issue
Click to expand...

Yah mine fits in very tight as well. If you mean the actual headphone plug. I don't see it as a problem unless you rip the whole thing out when pulling it out.


----------



## Rowey

Made us a new club banner boys:


----------



## SoundWorks3D

YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!! posted the same question on the nzxt forums and some angel of the heavens lol posted this link

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...tl=g44c351s450

Finally found what i was looking for, let the modding begin!!!!


----------



## reaver83

Blah! with everything going on today I haven't even pulled my Phantom out to look at it. Had a TON going on. Gonna get some pics made up if the camera will let me, (finally found it). Took my merry time installing my new RAM. Very nice 4x4GB Kingston HyperX Genesis DDR3-1600 XMP. Here's to finally filling all my RAM slots


----------



## mybadomen

Night fellow Phantom owners


----------



## dartuil

night man


----------



## Gecko

I'm still not on the list.


----------



## Gardenfan

Hello all, bee following the club for awhile now. Finally got everything together tonight, 2am here haha. This one started life as a white/red model. This was my first real computer mod and I am quite happy with the way it came out. I need to get off my butt though and order a few grills for the bottom two fans. The colour doesn't come out well in that pic, it is an orange from a mazda. I was going to pick the same colour as my car, sunburst orange pearl, but inside it almost looks red, so I had to go with something that was more pure, and since I work for a towing/body shop company, getting it sprayed properly was made easier.

Oh, I also have a white/black phantom, well my fiance does.


----------



## reaver83

Nice! Wish I had access to a paint shop for mine, but sadly my build will be from a rattle-can







I also keep procrastinating about taking it outta the box and taking pics... I was hoping to get a Epiphany on what I'm going to do to it, besides reverse ATXing it and painting it. Guess I kindda got all the time in the world for modding the window....


----------



## DarkNation

hey i was wondering im buying this fan for the front intake of my case
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15866

how will i be able to connect it to the fan controller, it only comes with a molex cable and i connected the stock case fans by connecting it to the cable from the fan controller but it was a PVM connecter, im assuming the power from stock fans come from the fan controller wich gets it from the psu.
so if it comes with a molex that means i could only connect it to psu to get power from but then i cant it connect to the fancontroller

sorry for the dumb questions it was my first time building my pc couple weeks ago and had a hardtime to.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Nice! Wish I had access to a paint shop for mine, but sadly my build will be from a rattle-can:sad-smile I also keep procrastinating about taking it outta the box and taking pics... I was hoping to get a Epiphany on what I'm going to do to it, besides reverse ATXing it and painting it. Guess I kindda got all the time in the world for modding the window....


Dont get too down. You can still do a great job with rattle cans as long as you prep the surface well and take your time.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkNation*
> 
> hey i was wondering im buying this fan for the front intake of my case
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15866
> how will i be able to connect it to the fan controller, it only comes with a molex cable and i connected the stock case fans by connecting it to the cable from the fan controller but it was a PVM connecter, im assuming the power from stock fans come from the fan controller wich gets it from the psu.
> so if it comes with a molex that means i could only connect it to psu to get power from but then i cant it connect to the fancontroller
> sorry for the dumb questions it was my first time building my pc couple weeks ago and had a hardtime to.


On that site it says its a three pin and a molex(comes with an adapter)... It should be able to plug into the fan controller using the three pin.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardenfan*
> 
> Hello all, bee following the club for awhile now. Finally got everything together tonight, 2am here haha. This one started life as a white/red model. This was my first real computer mod and I am quite happy with the way it came out. I need to get off my butt though and order a few grills for the bottom two fans. The colour doesn't come out well in that pic, it is an orange from a mazda. I was going to pick the same colour as my car, sunburst orange pearl, but inside it almost looks red, so I had to go with something that was more pure, and since I work for a towing/body shop company, getting it sprayed properly was made easier.
> Oh, I also have a white/black phantom, well my fiance does.


Nice job did you paint it though if not you should add credit to the company that did.Because it looks really nice and you should let people know who they are. Just a suggestion but yeah very nice build.

I always loved orange and i have full can of Hugger Orange sitting on my shelf that i almost did my Phantom in. I also love the lighting .Great Job!


----------



## DanielMysterio

@Omen

What fans are you using? Cannot remember it


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Made us a new club banner boys:


looks awesome


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Nice! Wish I had access to a paint shop for mine, but sadly my build will be from a rattle-can:sad-smile I also keep procrastinating about taking it outta the box and taking pics... I was hoping to get a Epiphany on what I'm going to do to it, besides reverse ATXing it and painting it. Guess I kindda got all the time in the world for modding the window....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> @Omen
> What fans are you using? Cannot remember it


Akasa Vipers


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Akasa Vipers


Man, I hoped they had Red non LED ones


----------



## mybadomen

I dont think allot of you guys are aware of this site ?

http://www.nzxt.com/forum/?s=af38e02206eea23a89f13c6e01f58d84&

and for Red fans try Thermaltake and there's tons more:

Look through here for some Ideas there hundreds of them.


----------



## Gardenfan

Knight Repair is the name of the body shop I work at, which painted it. hardest part of all was picking the exact orange, because paints look so different inside.


----------



## reaver83

Alright guys, posted pics of the refurbed Phantom I got as the beginning of my Mod thread. Here you guys go...

So, can Iz Join guyz


----------



## Krimble

Ahhh this sucks a lot!
I'm 16, broke right now, but I wanted to borrow like 1000$ from my parents and pay them back after, I was thinking it's no big deal I make that in 2-3 months with my part time job. BUT GUESS WHAT... My boss just hired a full time employee, so my 12 hours a week, dropped to 4 hours. So i'm going to have to wait like 4 months just to get my PC!!!







I posted this here, because well, I couldn't wait to get the Phantom...


----------



## Krimble

All my parts researched for like month for nothing just piss me off!


----------



## LPRaver89

As you can see from my crappy cell phone pictures I got my new green fan controller from NZXT... Im going to have to wait to switch out the power and HDD controller until I want to re do all of my cable management.


----------



## dartuil

question men :
If I put dust filters for the two 200mm on the top will this kill the air flow from the fans?

@ krimble that suck man


----------



## faMine

Air flow will be affected, but not dramatically. I suggest dust filters if you live in a dusty environment. Restricted airflow > dusty electronics.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> All my parts researched for like month for nothing just piss me off!


Start looking for a new job!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Ahhh this sucks a lot!
> I'm 16, broke right now, but I wanted to borrow like 1000$ from my parents and pay them back after, I was thinking it's no big deal I make that in 2-3 months with my part time job. BUT GUESS WHAT... My boss just hired a full time employee, so my 12 hours a week, dropped to 4 hours. So i'm going to have to wait like 4 months just to get my PC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this here, because well, I couldn't wait to get the Phantom...


I know how you feel, I got hosed on my income tax, I was supposed to build mine in 2 weeks but now I need to wait 5 months


----------



## dartuil

woow men








monster tax draven73


----------



## Kaged

Some more very great looking builds popping up in here







I made an update to my Pink build log tonight. Here is a picture from that







Link to the build log in my sig.


----------



## Rowey

That looks.... so good Kaged...


----------



## mybadomen

Hell yeah it does ! Great job Kaged! and for a great Cause to boot!

And morning Guys.


----------



## atibbo69

That window is sexy as hell


----------



## atibbo69

Hey Rowey,


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Hey Rowey,


Nice work! or are they bought? If not like i said nice work









By the way anyone ever dealt with SideWinder for parts? I might be placing an order there but not sure.I never dealt with them.And always loved Frozencpu till they wouldn't answer an email for me lately so going to try somewhere else. Not to mention Frozen didn't have the part in stock anyway and i am sure i will still do business with them.Just a bit upset at the moment with em.


----------



## faMine

I've never dealt with them but I'm pretty sure they are reputable around here.
..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Hey Rowey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! or are they bought? If not like i said nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way anyone ever dealt with SideWinder for parts? I might be placing an order there but not sure.I never dealt with them.And always loved Frozencpu till they wouldn't answer an email for me lately so going to try somewhere else. Not to mention Frozen didn't have the part in stock anyway and i am sure i will still do business with them.Just a bit upset at the moment with em.
Click to expand...

I have used sidewinder numerous times. They are my personal favorite. Great customer service and they seem to pretty much always have the best prices out of the main watercooling companies in the USA. I stay away from Frozencpu whenever I can as they seem to have the highest prices.


----------



## faMine

I actually just emailed Sidewinder and within five minutes I had a reply. The guy I talked to was really nice.

Trying to decide on a waterblock for my 6950 and some fittings... not to mention my rad!


----------



## dartuil

who is sidewinder?


----------



## DanielMysterio

An online store in the US


----------



## faMine

It's an online retailer carrying watercooling parts. www.sidewindercomputers.com


----------



## dartuil

they ship in my country


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah Sidewinder was Allot cheaper on the EK Dual Parallel 3 Slot Bridge i bought for my 6970's. I got the Links from someone here for a great price also.I had to order from 4 different places to get all my parts this time so shipping was a killer.I also found a 4 day old matching card i was looking for.Imagine that onlt used for 4 days by a review company that was using it for Eyefinity reviews. Whats the odd i would find a Reference card with full warranty the matching Powercolor card i needed.Lol they were sold out like a weak after the released them.They have the non reference ones now but still want 379. each for them.So i am pumped! I only Paid 279. for it not counting i bought new EK Nickel (EN) block for it and matching Black ram plate and the complete bridge and link setup for it.I also ordered a EK HF Nickel Plexi Cpu block that should look sweet.Will most likely set it all up in Venom to make sure everything is working right and and looks good.I contacted Mayhem and canceled the Yellow coolant i had coming because i would just rather have him help with my new build.Don't want to be greedy.Thats also why am buying some EK stuff myself also so i don't have to make huge list if i can afford it myself.

I have missed you guys the Last couple days but i have had so much emailing and writing to do because Venom is also being featured somewhere from Bill Owen i will let you guys know where when its up.I also been doing allot of designing but its almost impossible without my new case that arrives march 2nd the tracking says.Hardest part is i have to convert all measurements online from mm to inches so i can understand them.Lol.

But i am still here watching this thread every second i get a chance.

Take care guys ill be online for a bit.


----------



## k.3nny

That is some verry lucky shizzle u got there Mybad!


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> That is some verry lucky shizzle u got there Mybad!


Fo' shizzle ma Nizzle!


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Nice work! or are they bought? If not like i said nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way anyone ever dealt with SideWinder for parts? I might be placing an order there but not sure.I never dealt with them.And always loved Frozencpu till they wouldn't answer an email for me lately so going to try somewhere else. Not to mention Frozen didn't have the part in stock anyway and i am sure i will still do business with them.Just a bit upset at the moment with em.


I bought them from Rowey's friend!

modpcuk

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/modpcuk/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> I bought them from Rowey's friend!
> modpcuk
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/modpcuk/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


Oh yeah i seen his work before he is incredible!

Yeah also i did get very lucky to find the card i had my heart set on getting for so long back.I still cant believe i found the identical matching card.I just hope it runs the same as my other one did .I really doubt it wont though.

Also guys i have recently been using my MybadOmen Facebook .(I never got into Facebook ) But anyway if you want just send a friend request and let me know who you are and i will invite you.I am the same person everywhere MybadOmen.

But of course Overclocker.net has been my home and always will be!


----------



## dartuil

what is usps?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> what is usps?


US postal service.
https://www.usps.com/


----------



## dartuil

thanks


----------



## mybadomen

I take it your waiting for them also?


----------



## Shiromar

Was browsing the NZXT site this afternoon after looking at what they posted on facebook. While I was looking around in the store, I noticed that they had an advertisement for 50% off select items. In with the clearance items I noticed that they have the Phantom Black and Green and Phantom Black and Orange for 97.99. These are new units too, not to be confused with the refurbs that have been brought up before. Phantoms for $98! Just a heads up in case anyone was looking for these, or just wanted to score a good deal!


----------



## k.3nny

more soon about lightning!!


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Hey guys I just ordered a sleveing kit from MDPC. My question is does his standard kit come with a dippinning tool? I kinda rushed because his site only stays open for orderings for like 30 min a day. I ordered his standard kit as well as some extra red sleeve. Also any tipps for a first time sleever i have watch all of Lutro0 Custom vids just any tips at this point would help lol.


----------



## faMine

Kenny hard at work showing the Phantom Club who's king..

If only I could make a poll..


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Kenny hard at work showing the Phantom Club who's king..
> If only I could make a poll..


tbh, i am workin ALLOT last month







need to pay the bills


----------



## faMine

Sometimes I wonder where you get the money


----------



## k.3nny

80hours a week no nonsense







but that shold be always so if u see what other people buy :|

I am also building a Honda civic from the ground


----------



## faMine

80 hours!?!? That's pretty unheard of!

Grats on having that many hours though, it's hard I'm sure but awesome!

That Honda is really clean... compared to some Hondas I see around here in California, it's a beauty.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> 80 hours!?!? That's pretty unheard of!
> Grats on having that many hours though, it's hard I'm sure but awesome!
> That Honda is really clean... compared to some Hondas I see around here in California, it's a beauty.


80 is pretteh overrated haha i was just giivin it a number, but it is just weakening me out so much hours a day


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> 80hours a week no nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that shold be always so if u see what other people buy :|
> I am also building a Honda civic from the ground


i like your car


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 80 is pretteh overrated haha i was just giivin it a number, but it is just weakening me out so much hours a day


well you still have time for building awesome things!

What do people typically do with their front panel connectors etc in terms of looks.. do you all just buy extensions or what?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> well you still have time for building awesome things!
> What do people typically do with their front panel connectors etc in terms of looks.. do you all just buy extensions or what?


Phantom power and reset button cable are way to long for whatever build u do









usb/audio, yeah extenders are the best sollution!


----------



## mybadomen

Posted my new Build Log guys.Will be a few days for updates.

Here it is if interested. Its an NZXT Case of Course: http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log

Take Care and wish me Luck! Tons of work to do.

MybadOmen


----------



## Rowey

Subbed mate, did you decide which colour fittings your going for?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by faMine link
> 
> well you still have time for building awesome things!
> 
> What do people typically do with their front panel connectors etc in terms of looks.. do you all just buy extensions or what?
> 
> Phantom power and reset button cable are way to long for whatever build u do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usb/audio, yeah extenders are the best sollution!


Good to know.. thanks kenny

Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


----------



## lightsout

Everything Kenny does is clean!! That Honda looks very nice.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Everything Kenny does is clean!! That Honda looks very nice.


TYTY!

2 years ago:









spec list is verry long but:
lowered it 15CM!
all open exhaust
Custom computer(ecu) making a whopping 135 HP (75 original)

theres done much more, but hey this is phantom topic







!!


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clickhere.exe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (warning, whining ahead)
> 
> So I've been looking for the store receipt for my Phantom which I bought during boxing week last year, to no avail. Will NZXT still help me out with my fan controller and front panel problem?
> 
> On the fan controller, theres the common LED blinking from time to time; and anything plugged into the audio jack outputs sounds that are extremely staticky. I can see some brown rust-like substance thru the cracks between the plastic trim and each of the ports, but I dont know if this has anything to do with it.
> 
> I love my case to death, but these 2 things have been bugging me for the longest time and I just cant find my receipt for P.O.P...blaurgh


anyone have a fix to this (audio jack outputs sounds that are extremely staticky) problem? i just got this case


----------



## Krimble

I would love to see that Civic Pink K3nny!








Edit: ohh and it looks nice, better than m0st rice burners I see here.


----------



## JQuantum

Fans have finally arrived!!! tracking information was completely lost... so I didn't even know what I was picking up today because it just giving errors when I went to check online.

Anyways


Spoiler: ***Warning (imgur pics inside)*** Franklin-like phantom





Re-seated my radiator, replaced the twist-ties with the zip-ties... I figured a way to get it sit closer to the very top instead of hanging.


Unfortunately, I forgot to put the zip-ties on the bottom as well so I can mount my fans... so I had to do it while ducking under because I already tied the top... Ugh... the back left was an utter fail, the fan is staying up there due to the PS/2 input port on the left...

Oh ya, fans were tied to no particular order.

Specs for future reference, Evercool 80x10mm fans. 12V 0.2A so 8 fans total under 20W

So I totally could've wired all of them to the NZXT stock fan controller. Only major problem was that the fans come with uber short cables... What I think I might want to do in the future is instead of using zip-ties for the radiator and fans for it, I'll actually put holes in the case for the rad and get a mount for the fan. These fans are fairly quiet imo, I'd say somewhere around 14-18dB on low on high (all 8 at once) they easily overpower the stock 120mm nzxt fan that's on the back 120mm grill.

*edit: yes I did cut those zip ties so they aren't long things*



The change-up was worth it. I get better idle and load temps for sure.


----------



## combateng

check out my build log and my rig here..tell me what you guys think!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1217640/nzxt-phantom-simple-build/30#post_16583586


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Fans have finally arrived!!! tracking information was completely lost... so I didn't even know what I was picking up today because it just giving errors when I went to check online.
> Anyways
> The change-up was worth it. I get better idle and load temps for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> check out my build log and my rig here..tell me what you guys think!!!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1217640/nzxt-phantom-simple-build/30#post_16583586


Looking good guys!!

and damn a 2x200mm rad







! epic man epic!!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Looking good guys!!
> and damn a 2x200mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! epic man epic!!


2x 180's







the 200s don't fit in the nzxt


----------



## k.3nny

eventhough! its epic







!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> eventhough! its epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


holy crap I didn't even notice it was you k.3nny  Also, is it odd that by adding those fans I had a considerable drop in temps? The downside is if I crank the speeds up I only notice 1-3C difference I think... but there is a considerably larger airflow.

BTW I lost my dremel!!! I haven't a clue where I put the damn thing, so my lid doens't close atm kuz of those zip ties I plugged one of the holes for it (worked the best). Just need to cut a leg off.

And I even bought a new cut-off wheel, also got a new soldering pen for my mobile mini pc.


----------



## Rowey

Is there an NZXT rep on this forum? that is active? need to get in-touch with them about a usb3 header for my release edition phantom


----------



## Hogwasher

http://www.overclock.net/u/226517/retell

Retell

He has helped my in the past. above is a link to his profile on here

shows last online 44 minutes ago, so he is still active


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> holy crap I didn't even notice it was you k.3nny  Also, is it odd that by adding those fans I had a considerable drop in temps? The downside is if I crank the speeds up I only notice 1-3C difference I think... but there is a considerably larger airflow.
> BTW I lost my dremel!!! I haven't a clue where I put the damn thing, so my lid doens't close atm kuz of those zip ties I plugged one of the holes for it (worked the best). Just need to cut a leg off.
> And I even bought a new cut-off wheel, also got a new soldering pen for my mobile mini pc.


I removed one of the legs on the top of the case just by bending it back and forth until it came off. It wasn't hard to do, as the pegs have a gap in the middle and aren't made from the most durable plastic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Is there an NZXT rep on this forum? that is active? need to get in-touch with them about a usb3 header for my release edition phantom


Retell is who you're looking for. He's an awesome guy who responds rather quickly and gets the job done. Beware, NZXT shipping loves to make mistakes. I requested a replacement for one of my fans, and twice they send me the wrong fan.


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys sorry have been busy all day and night. I miss anything cool?


----------



## Macke93

Thinking of cutting a out a large custom plexi glass window on the side of phantom!
But I don't know what tools and other stuff I need?

Help me guys and it would be nice if you told me the costs of the tools & material costs!








/ Macke


----------



## Krimble

There is some stuff at mnpctech.com If they ship to your country that would be great for U molding and a window.


----------



## strych9

Got my Phantom today!


----------



## Krimble

Noice! I think that when I buy mine I might buy the same...


----------



## faMine

If anyone is interested in an awesome waterblock check this guy out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1221597/dt-5noz-waterblock

He has said in the thread that he takes custom orders with custom colors.

Sounds amazing!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Noice! I think that when I buy mine I might buy the same...


Yea you should! It's sooo amazing!


----------



## strych9

How do I add myself to the owner's list?


----------



## ace ventura069

did my first little mod...do you guys see it


----------



## faMine

Did you cut out an expansion bay?


----------



## JQuantum

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> did my first little mod...do you guys see it






What is that blob on the top of the IO shield and that metal thing through that hole u drilled by the first PCI cover those do not exist in mine... I had to check if this is true... ><

Where did my text gooooo


----------



## ace ventura069

here is the answer


----------



## JQuantum

OH! that was a LED, the lighting made me think it was a metal tab for some reason >< it makes sense


----------



## faMine

I see it now. That's really cool, you should post some pictures of the inside.


----------



## ace ventura069

more pics will follow tomorow
i did not have time to manage everything yet inside


----------



## Rowey

Arent those the pci slot blanks from the phantom 410? or is that what they are shipping with all the new phantoms now? mine are different...


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Arent those the pci slot blanks from the phantom 410? or is that what they are shipping with all the new phantoms now? mine are different...


The ones my case has are meshed, is this a new Phantom or the 410?


----------



## Rowey

Well, the top two are the ones that came with my phantom originally, you can see its a fine stamped mesh. Then the bottom on i replaced them with ones i got from a phantom 410 i was building for a client.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Well, the top two are the ones that came with my phantom originally, you can see its a fine stamped mesh. Then the bottom on i replaced them with ones i got from a phantom 410 i was building for a client.
> -snip-


How is a Gentle Typhoon as a rear fan?


----------



## Rowey

Not got it at the rear anymore, moved it to the front. Its an 1150rpm one so its ultra quiet


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Arent those the pci slot blanks from the phantom 410? or is that what they are shipping with all the new phantoms now? mine are different...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> The ones my case has are meshed, is this a new Phantom or the 410?


this are the ones that came with my phantom.
its a full tower and not the 410 version


----------



## mybadomen

OMG so honored i swear i am about to cry !

Look ,not to mention it was done by one of my biggest Idols in the world. The Great Bill Owen (Don't get jealous K3nny still love you to







)

Cant believe that just messing around building a PC has turned in to what it is now.

this is the article but there is only 1 thing wrong and i am sure will be fixed soon. Venom Logo and Name are done in paint not Decals and Kaged helped me make the masking used to paint it:

Please look guys. I have no words for this:

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/


----------



## DanielMysterio

Man, I am a bit angry now







.

My GPU is dying on me, I think. when I play a game, suddenly my screen starts flickering and then it randomly crashes my whole PC. For anything else, it's working very good, even benchmarking.

Excited for tomorrow, because I can finally start sleeving my PSU.


----------



## Pikoy

awesome !!!!


----------



## DanielMysterio

Congrats Omen


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> OMG so honored i swear i am about to cry !
> Look ,not to mention it was done by one of my biggest Idols in the world. The Great Bill Owen (Don't get jealous K3nny still love you to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cant believe that just messing around building a PC has turned in to what it is now.
> this is the article but there is only 1 thing wrong and i am sure will be fixed soon. Venom Logo and Name are done in paint not Decals and Kaged helped me make the masking used to paint it:
> Please look guys. I have no words for this:
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/


That has to be the awesomest news of the week, I'm glad for you Venom!!


----------



## Krimble

The funniest thing is I still don't have a Phantom, but unless they become instinct or something I'm ∞ sure I will get one in like 3 ish months..







Sucks, but there's people starving so I won't complain...


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> The funniest thing is I still don't have a Phantom, but unless they become instinct or something I'm ∞ sure I will get one in like 3 ish months..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks, but there's people starving so I won't complain...


Did you look at the refurbished ones?


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Did you look at the refurbished ones?


It's not that, it's because I'm 16 and got cut on hours so I have to wait a while to buy the parts. This is my first 500$ build so I'm excited, but I'm going to wait a 3-4 months and build a full liquid build.
I'm also going to ask my boss if there is anything else I could do around, since I work at a convenience store... So I just can't wait until I get some more cash.


----------



## Krimble

I might sell my PS3 games, my Nitro RC truck and other stuff so I can do a better build.
The thing that pisse's me off the most is there's not much I can do until I get the cash, I can't really look into parts I would want in 4 months, Kepler and Ivy are going to come out by then so... sucks..


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> OMG so honored i swear i am about to cry !
> Look ,not to mention it was done by one of my biggest Idols in the world. The Great Bill Owen (Don't get jealous K3nny still love you to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cant believe that just messing around building a PC has turned in to what it is now.
> this is the article but there is only 1 thing wrong and i am sure will be fixed soon. Venom Logo and Name are
> done in paint not Decals and Kaged helped me make the masking used to paint it:
> Please look guys. I have no words for this:
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/


Grats omen! We're all very proud of you


----------



## mybadomen

Thanks guys! I am actually taking a break for about an hour so i can go through this thread and see everything i missed.I really love every build in this Thread and i am sure i missed allot the last few days.

Going to be one here for roughly an hour looking through the Phantom thread so anyone needs anything just let me know.

This Club has been the best thing i have ever joined in my life. Great people in here.

Talk soon


----------



## airnews39

Thought I'd link you guys through to my Phantom Pedestal log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1215785/nzxt-phantom-pedestal

Here's a quick pic of it...


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Thought I'd link you guys through to my Phantom Pedestal log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1215785/nzxt-phantom-pedestal
> Here's a quick pic of it...


That's a nice looking Phantom, what molding is that on the window?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> Thought I'd link you guys through to my Phantom Pedestal log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1215785/nzxt-phantom-pedestal
> Here's a quick pic of it...


Very nice!


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> That's a nice looking Phantom, what molding is that on the window?


It's stuff that you use to protect the edges of your car doors. it's the only stuff I could find but I quite like it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Very nice!


Thanks mybadomen! (certainly nothing as awesome as your work on your phantom!)


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> It's stuff that you use to protect the edges of your car doors. it's the only stuff I could find but I quite like it.


Ohhh, ok thanks! I know what you mean, It's a different look than most people, since most people use rubber u-molding.
If it could do the whole window in one piece, like not cutting each corner, it would be perfect! It's metal, right?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airnews39*
> 
> It's stuff that you use to protect the edges of your car doors. it's the only stuff I could find but I quite like it.
> Thanks mybadomen! (certainly nothing as awesome as your work on your phantom!)


I used that same stuff but in black on my Antec DF-85 build.lol i got it at the parts store because i didnt want to wait forever to finish the window.It works great actually.

Also we all think everyone else s is better then our own.Its what makes it so great we all have different styles.


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Ohhh, ok thanks! I know what you mean, It's a different look than most people, since most people use rubber u-molding.
> If it could do the whole window in one piece, like not cutting each corner, it would be perfect! It's metal, right?


It's actually a pretty hard plastic with a chrome look on the one side and black on the other.
It won't bend round corners so it has to be cut, though I messed up the top right corner a bit.


----------



## Krimble

That's why I was saying that it would be nice if it would be one piece. Top right Corner, right?


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> here is the answer


Do you mind if I borrow the general Idea of this on my build? Gonna do it different, of course, but same concept of adding light to the ports.


----------



## combateng




----------



## lightsout

Looking good combateng. Never seen someone put the Bay res backwards.


----------



## faMine

Neither, I'd like to see some inside shots of this as well as some external shots of the bay areas if you don't mind


----------



## dartuil

hey , what keyboard you would get men?
logitech g 110 or sidewinder x4?


----------



## faMine

Get the Cooler Master QuickFire, it's about the same price and x10 better


----------



## lightsout

QUICKFIRE!


----------



## dartuil

look cool as keyboard








as SSD crucial m4 or samsung 830 or kingston v+200 in 64 version ?


----------



## faMine

I'd say the Crucial M4 or the Samsung..

I own an M4 and it's fantastic..

which reminds me I need to update my firmware on it!


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> There is some stuff at mnpctech.com If they ship to your country that would be great for U molding and a window.


I'll check that out, thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> look cool as keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as SSD crucial m4 or samsung 830 or kingston v+200 in 64 version ?


Go for the Samsung!









Tested my internet on my Galaxy Nexus!
Very nice with 3G network!


----------



## wireeater

Hello guys,

I am a new NZXT Phantom case owner. I've had the PC for a week now and I am almost done with what I want to do with it.

I just added an additional HD7950 to crossfire yesterday. I noticed that the top card is running about 10 degrees warmer than the bottom card (obviously) but I was wonder what I can do to help bring/extract more cool air from the cards.

I have a CoolerMaster EVO 212+ so I am going to assume putting the side 200MM fan is out of the question, besides I've generally heard that it's best to keep the air moving from fron/back/top. So I was thinking about ordering a 200MM fan for the top in addition to the one that came with the case. I also added a 140MM ANTEC fan in the front of the case. Are there any ideas on how to achieve some cooler temps on the cards?

BTW, this case is a love/hate thing, i love it. I know some people think it looks horrible but I got tired of the traditional box case. I think it looks amazing inside and out and I am happy to own it.

I will get some pictures of my set up when I get home from work.

Right now it's as follows

*NZXT Phantom Black* - (Stock 120MM rear exhaust, Stock 200MM top exhaust, Stock x2 120MM side intake, Added 140MM ANTEC front intake)

*ASUS P8Z68-V PRO*

*I5 2500K* (Stock speeds ATM)

*CoolerMaster Hyper EVO 212* (Push/Pull) (currently off, screw snapped in stand off, waiting for replacement part, using stock intel HSF)

*G-Skill Ripjaw* 2X4GB (PC3 10666)

*Thermaltake TPG-750M* 750W PSU

*Crucial M4 III 128GB* SSD

*Sapphire HD 7950* (1 fan)

*XFX HD 7950* (1 fan)

3 x *ASUS 24" VS248H-P LED LCD* (Eyefinity)


----------



## strych9

Can't seem to find the screws for mounting the rear 120mm fan, can anyone help?


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> OMG so honored i swear i am about to cry !
> Look ,not to mention it was done by one of my biggest Idols in the world. The Great Bill Owen (Don't get jealous K3nny still love you to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cant believe that just messing around building a PC has turned in to what it is now.
> this is the article but there is only 1 thing wrong and i am sure will be fixed soon. Venom Logo and Name are done in paint not Decals and Kaged helped me make the masking used to paint it:
> Please look guys. I have no words for this:
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/


It was well deserved for all of your time and effort


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> OMG so honored i swear i am about to cry !
> Look ,not to mention it was done by one of my biggest Idols in the world. The Great Bill Owen (Don't get jealous K3nny still love you to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cant believe that just messing around building a PC has turned in to what it is now.
> this is the article but there is only 1 thing wrong and i am sure will be fixed soon. Venom Logo and Name are done in paint not Decals and Kaged helped me make the masking used to paint it:
> Please look guys. I have no words for this:
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/


Wow, this case is insane! Awesome work, very clean and unique.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Do you mind if I borrow the general Idea of this on my build? Gonna do it different, of course, but same concept of adding light to the ports.


be my guest
i have no problem with that mate


----------



## Reaper2794

Guys do you guys know where I can find blue sound reactive cathodes that are affordable and not crappy and outdated like Logisys?\

I swear to God they are like the only goddamn company that makes them


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> OMG so honored i swear i am about to cry !
> Look ,not to mention it was done by one of my biggest Idols in the world. The Great Bill Owen (Don't get jealous K3nny still love you to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cant believe that just messing around building a PC has turned in to what it is now.
> this is the article but there is only 1 thing wrong and i am sure will be fixed soon. Venom Logo and Name are done in paint not Decals and Kaged helped me make the masking used to paint it:
> Please look guys. I have no words for this:
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/
> 
> 
> 
> It was well deserved for all of your time and effort
Click to expand...

Bill is a god.

Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Guys do you guys know where I can find blue sound reactive cathodes that are affordable and not crappy and outdated like Logisys?\
> I swear to God they are like the only goddamn company that makes them


Here is a g-vans one from performancepcs.com, one of my favorite mod parts sites

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_109&products_id=20651

I found this sunbeam one, though I have not used this site before so can not recommend it...

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Sunbeamtech-Sound-Activated-Module.html


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Neither, I'd like to see some inside shots of this as well as some external shots of the bay areas if you don't mind


i will post a few more shots tonight for you guys. you can check out my build log to it has some more pics but not exactly what your looking for.

the reason why i turned the res that way was because i wanted to see it...i mean, the door is always closed and with the window i was modding in i wanted to see the face plate lol...it makes the tubing a lil fubar but its all good!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwolf24601*
> 
> Here is a g-vans one from performancepcs.com, one of my favorite mod parts sites
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_109&products_id=20651
> I found this sunbeam one, though I have not used this site before so can not recommend it...
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Sunbeamtech-Sound-Activated-Module.html


The site works fine, Ive ordered from them

Sunbeam is also ****, and its expensive, and those are inverters, not cathodes, I dont care bout the inverters, they're gonna be hidden away, Im asking for the cathodes


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Bill is a god.
> Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


Totally agree! and great Role Model to all of us.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Guys do you guys know where I can find blue sound reactive cathodes that are affordable and not crappy and outdated like Logisys?\
> 
> I swear to God they are like the only goddamn company that makes them


try looking for sound reactive Neons for a car, then rewire the controller to take Molex plugs, BLAM! If Thermaltake can make a 5 1/2" drive bay cup holder with a car cigarette lighter in it, neons from a car shouldn't draw too much more. A cigarette lighter is a dead short.


----------



## mybadomen

NN Phantom owners and all OCN members.


----------



## Pikoy

see yah bro gonna be excited about tomorrow gonna have another lan party will post some awesome pics of my phantom and andygoyap OCN member still think that tj11 he has is too much space consumption hahaha


----------



## combateng

here is some of those other pics someone asked for....fyi eventually i will get un-cheap and buy compression fittings and clean it up...as well as u-channel for the window edge.


----------



## k.3nny

hey people, how are u all doin







!


----------



## lightsout

@combateng

Those tubes going to the pump look pretty cramped in there. Kind of looks like kinks. Any reason you have it backwards like that? Don't like it showing from the front?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> hey people, how are u all doin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Great Kenny boy! How are you?

Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Great Kenny boy! How are you?
> Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


pretteh good! finishing my pinki build now, side panel is sooo awesome







! i am gonna share it tonight on facebook! so add me there!!!


----------



## faMine

My girlfriend stole my facebook password so I haven't been on there in two weeks lol


----------



## Rowey

Hello all, how are you all?









Who else entered the competition in here? the deadline was the 29th i think


----------



## faMine

I was too swamped with school work so I never finished my entry


----------



## Rowey

Ahh :/


----------



## strych9

The competition is about Phantom photos right? My Phantom looks sick but I don't have a good camera D:


----------



## Rowey

Show your love for the Phantom, Whether it be a drawing a photo a graphics (picture) or anything really. Deadline was the 29th


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> @combateng
> Those tubes going to the pump look pretty cramped in there. Kind of looks like kinks. Any reason you have it backwards like that? Don't like it showing from the front?


there is absolutely ZERO kinks in those tubes...that's why i have them running chris-cross....and yet again ill say it, i have it like that because i wanted to be able to SEE THE RES FACEPLATE and water level just by looking into the case...i never open the front bay door so no need to have it facing in there....


----------



## faMine

My entry was so awesome too, it was a collage of photos of me and my Phantom doing activities.

One we were in bed together cuddling.

Another we were outside and I was teaching it to skateboard.

One we were at a fancy dinner.

The last was me proposing to it lol


----------



## ace ventura069

is there anyone who has some good ideas for a cut out? or some examples
its for the front panel so not to big


----------



## faMine

Are you going for a theme?

Also, has anyone ever attempted to install a 120 or 140 mm rad in the front fan area?









I have been scheming.


----------



## ace ventura069

no, not realy a theme.
just something cool and simple to cut


----------



## Digivolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Show your love for the Phantom, Whether it be a drawing a photo a graphics (picture) or anything really. Deadline was the 29th


Sadly I finished my Phantom today. 2 days after the deadline.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Are you going for a theme?
> Also, has anyone ever attempted to install a 120 or 140 mm rad in the front fan area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been scheming.


i think a 120rad would prob fit in there and look nice, you have to use a skinny one and find a skinny fan for it though so you can at-least still have one fan on it...but honestly i have never seen that so that's a good idea!


----------



## faMine

It's been something I've been thinking about for quite a while. I'd run this with another 240 rad in the bottom. Not sure how I'd implement it however as I'd have to do some modding to allow for fittings.

Tempted to order an EX120 rad for test fitting.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> It's been something I've been thinking about for quite a while. I'd run this with another 240 rad in the bottom. Not sure how I'd implement it however as I'd have to do some modding to allow for fittings.
> Tempted to order an EX120 rad for test fitting.


well id say if you mod your HDD cage like i have mine then you could put the rad there and have the fittings on the bottom...that would be my only idea of how to make the fittings work.


----------



## faMine

If you look at my build log, you can see what I did to my hard drive cage. It would bee further modding.


----------



## Sfirculitu

Can anyone tell me how i can put a H100 on the Phantom? with the top fans on?


----------



## dartuil

men i I had money like you I would buy a Water rig like this :
http://www.swiftech.org/images/products/detail/WHITE-SYSTEMX800.jpg


----------



## faMine

It's pretty cool, nice find.


----------



## wireeater

How hard is it to pull and paint the trim? Or I guess, can it be pulled off. I want to paint the trim like the special edition cases. I want to do a flat red.


----------



## faMine

it's easy to remove!

go for it


----------



## dartuil

here is my future WC build :
GPU : http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swgpuheforat1.html
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcungpuwa1.html
Pump: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaek4012vd.html
reservoir: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekresx2150ad.html
Radiator : http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcexperase.html
tube : http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ty1idx3odlat.html

Sorry about tubing and fitting i cant understand english sizes









here is my GPU :
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/11179-09_HD6870_1GBGDDR5_DP_HDMI_2DVI_PCIE_C01_634465815591170369_600_600.jpg
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/motherboard_picture_100_9717a.jpg

CPU is the next under water


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how i can put a H100 on the Phantom? with the top fans on?


you gotta use those two brackets that came with the case


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> If you look at my build log, you can see what I did to my hard drive cage. It would bee further modding.


you can look at my HDD cage and see what i did...frees up a lot of room on the bottom.


----------



## dartuil

what bracket famine?


----------



## gspin2k1

So I'm moving and I need to ship my Phantom. Sadly I threw away the damn box months ago, so hopefully I can find another box for it.

Either way, I've never really shipped a computer before, I have to ship it via USPS.

I have two options:

1) Put in box, fill inside with packing peanuts, and cover outside with packing peanuts
- Pros: Case and components inside should be able to survive all the vibration/shock from shipping.
- Cons: cleaning the inside when it arrives is going to be very difficult, plus who knows if the packing peanuts inside could end up doing it's own damage to the components.

2) Put in box, fill box with packing peanuts, leave inside of case alone
-Pros: Much easier than above especially when it arrives
-Cons: Now the inside will technically be more vulnerable to shock/vibration. My worry is certain heavier components like the graphics card, and cpu cooler could become dislodged and perhaps break it's connectors and/or even the motherboard connectors itself.

I know there is also the option of taking everything completely apart and shipping every component individually in static-free bags, but let's just say this would be a royal pain in the butt, and I got a lot of other things I need to mail as well as open up and take care of when I arrive.

So recommendations?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1*
> 
> So I'm moving and I need to ship my Phantom. Sadly I threw away the damn box months ago, so hopefully I can find another box for it.
> Either way, I've never really shipped a computer before, I have to ship it via USPS.
> I have two options:
> 1) Put in box, fill inside with packing peanuts, and cover outside with packing peanuts
> - Pros: Case and components inside should be able to survive all the vibration/shock from shipping.
> - Cons: cleaning the inside when it arrives is going to be very difficult, plus who knows if the packing peanuts inside could end up doing it's own damage to the components.
> 2) Put in box, fill box with packing peanuts, leave inside of case alone
> -Pros: Much easier than above especially when it arrives
> -Cons: Now the inside will technically be more vulnerable to shock/vibration. My worry is certain heavier components like the graphics card, and cpu cooler could become dislodged and perhaps break it's connectors and/or even the motherboard connectors itself.
> I know there is also the option of taking everything completely apart and shipping every component individually in static-free bags, but let's just say this would be a royal pain in the butt, and I got a lot of other things I need to mail as well as open up and take care of when I arrive.
> So recommendations?


The only thing id be worried about would be the graphics card... you could just take it out and wrap it and put it inside the case just not attached.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1*
> 
> So I'm moving and I need to ship my Phantom. Sadly I threw away the damn box months ago, so hopefully I can find another box for it.
> Either way, I've never really shipped a computer before, I have to ship it via USPS.
> I have two options:
> 1) Put in box, fill inside with packing peanuts, and cover outside with packing peanuts
> - Pros: Case and components inside should be able to survive all the vibration/shock from shipping.
> - Cons: cleaning the inside when it arrives is going to be very difficult, plus who knows if the packing peanuts inside could end up doing it's own damage to the components.
> 2) Put in box, fill box with packing peanuts, leave inside of case alone
> -Pros: Much easier than above especially when it arrives
> -Cons: Now the inside will technically be more vulnerable to shock/vibration. My worry is certain heavier components like the graphics card, and cpu cooler could become dislodged and perhaps break it's connectors and/or even the motherboard connectors itself.
> I know there is also the option of taking everything completely apart and shipping every component individually in static-free bags, but let's just say this would be a royal pain in the butt, and I got a lot of other things I need to mail as well as open up and take care of when I arrive.
> So recommendations?


i would not put peanuts inside of the case...those foam peanuts could generate static and ruin something....other then that i honestly dont have any ideas...i keep all my boxes...its what an attics is for in my mind haha


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> here is my future WC build :
> GPU : http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swgpuheforat1.html
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcungpuwa1.html
> Pump: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaek4012vd.html
> reservoir: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekresx2150ad.html
> Radiator : http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcexperase.html
> tube : http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ty1idx3odlat.html
> 
> Sorry about tubing and fitting i cant understand english sizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my GPU :
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/11179-09_HD6870_1GBGDDR5_DP_HDMI_2DVI_PCIE_C01_634465815591170369_600_600.jpg
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/motherboard_picture_100_9717a.jpg
> 
> CPU is the next under water


Looks good. I had the same gpu block and heatsink on a couple 6950's. They cool very well.


----------



## dartuil

how hot were they running?


----------



## reaver83

hey guys, anyone have a picture of the airflow for these things. Would adding a 120MM radiator w/intaking push/pull fans make things too warm in this case? Of course, I'm flipping theMotherboard tray so the Southbridge will be at the top, not the CPU.

I was just wondering cause I currently only have a Antec Kuhler 920 cooler, but will be adding a Reservor to that setup when money permits. I'm thinking that with the MB tray reversed, I won't have enough hose on the factory closed loop to mount the radiator in the top of the Phantom, and would rather not mount it to the floor of it, figure furthest from the board as possible.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> how hot were they running?


Mid 40's. Only thing is you couldn't measure the vrm temp. And since they were on air I never knew how hard I could push the card,

But those swiftech heatsinks are very high qulity and cover the card very well.


----------



## Digivolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1*
> 
> So I'm moving and I need to ship my Phantom. Sadly I threw away the damn box months ago, so hopefully I can find another box for it.
> Either way, I've never really shipped a computer before, I have to ship it via USPS.


Use bubble wrap instead of peanuts. Pop off the front and top plastic panels, as they are the most easily damaged, and bubble wrap them separately in a separate box. Wrap the remainder of the case in bubble wrap, 2 layers, then put in a box or better yet inside an old piece of luggage, then a box.


----------



## Ryncrash

Hello everyone, Just built my second Phantom didn't even know there was a case club for the phantom. Well here is my build. go ahead and add me to the club list im moving in..
The White Beast ( work in progress )


----------



## SoundWorks3D




----------



## Rowey

Dont put that sort of stuff here. Thanks


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Hello everyone, Just built my second Phantom didn't even know there was a case club for the phantom. Well here is my build. go ahead and add me to the club list im moving in..
> The White Beast ( work in progress )
> -snip-


Nice, I got the same case, not that killer rig like yours tho


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Hello everyone, Just built my second Phantom didn't even know there was a case club for the phantom. Well here is my build. go ahead and add me to the club list im moving in..
> The White Beast ( work in progress )


Very clean man, I like it!


----------



## strych9

Here's mine, sorry for bad picture quality and an overall bad looking (and bad-performing) rig


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Dont put that sort of stuff here. Thanks


is there somewhere in the forums this can be posted??? thank you !


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Here's mine, sorry for bad picture quality and an overall bad looking (and bad-performing) rig


Wow that's alot of case for such a little mobo!


----------



## wireeater

So I cleaned the wiring up this morning. Spent 3 hours rerunning it. Pulled the audio/sata/USB 3.0 off the panel because I didn't use it and didn't like the wires being there. I removed the extra hard drive cage were my 2 drivers originally were.

I have red braided sleeves coming in next week for the 24pin, 8pin, and x4 PCI-E 6 pins.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Very clean looks nice !


----------



## SoundWorks3D

This is My Photon a little old in parts but still my baby !


----------



## Rowey

@SoundWorks3D Look at the for sale/trade/wanted threads, but you need to have 35 rep to sell anything on this forum. You currently have 0.

I had that ram, is it DDR2 1066mhz?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

@Rowey Yeah it is have just 4gigs now cuz i RMA'd 2 of them they just died on me so.

I;m waiting now so i can get those 4 gigs back in, I feel like the pc is moving slow. I don't know if it's just me but you know 8 is better than 4.


----------



## Rowey

I only stopped using mine about about a month or two ago, been using 4gigs since 2009. They are good ram modules,


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I only stopped using mine about about a month or two ago, been using 4gigs since 2009. They are good ram modules,


Yes they r! never gave me problems only thing that is hell for me is the ASUS P5N-T Deluxe this motherboard is really getting on my nerve, But thank god i finally got it stable.
But right now I'm on the shopping spree for a LGA 2011 motherboard and popping 32 Gigs of ram on this one!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Hey just wanted to say sorry to the community for posting my video card for sale thing here! didn't really know that i couldn't first time selling something over the net.
But like i said Sorry!
Got to post it on tom's hardware forums so all is good!


----------



## Rowey

So your going with 2011 eh, nice.







And with 775 your probs best to use a P45 board. I did, i got some amazing overclocks on my quad core.

No hard feeling about your **** up mate, everyone makes mistakes. You didnt know anyway, its fine


----------



## NoTiCe

Finally finished my build about a month ago, here are some pics-





Hopefully going to do some sleeving in the future


----------



## Rowey

That is sweet!!!!!!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> That is sweet!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> So your going with 2011 eh, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with 775 your probs best to use a P45 board. I did, i got some amazing overclocks on my quad core.
> No hard feeling about your **** up mate, everyone makes mistakes. You didnt know anyway, its fine


Yeah im going with 2011. I'm looking into the ASROCK motherboard, Don't want ASUS anymore

I'm going with this board  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157290

what you think about that brand and that board ? I would like to go with that black and gold Theme


----------



## Pikoy

me playing syndicate







had a great lan party with some of my buddies plus helped a fellow phantom with his current build


----------



## DanielMysterio

Damn, sleeving takes ages, but quit happy with the result of the 24 Pin. Took me 2 hours just for the 24 Pin connector.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Hope you all like it









See you all later...


----------



## boontje3

hey gys how you all doing

woot needed a lot of time to read posts sinds my last time on this tread

working on a new build now work is still in progress but want to share a pic to from what i first started untill now

my first atempt on my white case



and this is till now what ive done so far



what you think off the idea of sidewindow?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Damn, sleeving takes ages, but quit happy with the result of the 24 Pin. Took me 2 hours just for the 24 Pin connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all later...


This is paracord right? I'm thinking about doing a similar color scheme, with only a bit less red sleeves. Nice work


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Damn, sleeving takes ages, but quit happy with the result of the 24 Pin. Took me 2 hours just for the 24 Pin connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all later...


looks very slick









i need to do that to, but i don't know if i will be able to.
i don't want to reconect the cables wrong


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boontje3*
> 
> hey gys how you all doing
> woot needed a lot of time to read posts sinds my last time on this tread
> working on a new build now work is still in progress but want to share a pic to from what i first started untill now
> my first atempt on my white case
> 
> and this is till now what ive done so far
> 
> what you think off the idea of sidewindow?


nice mate


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> nice mate


ty mate

yust qwestion to you ( waar koop jij je modding en of pc onderdelen ben zelf ook van belgie anders pm je het maar ens als je wilt)


----------



## DanielMysterio

strych9
Quote:


> This is paracord right? I'm thinking about doing a similar color scheme, with only a bit less red sleeves. Nice work


Yep it is Paracord.

@ace ventura069
Quote:


> looks very slick
> 
> i need to do that to, but i don't know if i will be able to.
> i don't want to reconect the cables wrong


Just disconnect one wire and reconnect it and do that over and over again


----------



## Pikoy

ohh sleeving the joys of pain staking fingertips becomes worth while in the end when you see the finished product


----------



## ace ventura069

Just disconnect one wire and reconnect it and do that over and over again







[/quote]

thx for the tip mate.
wich size of paracord should i buy ?


----------



## hellphyre

Upgraded my setup to sandy bridge. Full build pics in my gallery, specs in my sig.

Running at 5.0Ghz 24/7 stable, 1.448 vcore, 38c idle and 60c max
5.2Ghz for benching stable, 1.48 vcore, 41c idle and 66c max
SuperPI 1M = 7.30s


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Upgraded my setup to sandy bridge. Full build pics in my gallery, specs in my sig.
> Running at 5.0Ghz 24/7 stable, 1.448 vcore, 38c idle and 60c max
> 5.2Ghz for benching stable, 1.48 vcore, 41c idle and 66c max
> SuperPI 1M = 7.30s
> 
> (Removed 4 Pictures ) for the Quote.
> 
> Yeah that Mother board Rocks don't it ! And of course the Phantom. I am getting ready to rip my Phantom apart and it breaks my little heart so badly!Also my Cpu runs very similar to yours and you should have no problem benching at 1.49 1.5v @ 5.3 8 threads .Its always the ram that stops me i have to lower it to get higher but the benchmarks drop when i drop it down from the 2136MHz its running now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hiya Phantom Owners !!! Sorry havent been posting much.Very very tired and very busy.Havent even napped in 2 days straight now.; Still deciding what to do with Venom as far as rebuilding it or getting rid of it.There is no way i will sell it unless i have at least 1NXT Phantom in my house! I absolutely love the case and omg also my new found Love the Switch 810 Both are great and cant pick a favorite.For massive water cooling and ease of setup.No question the Switch 810 but the Phantom is still a Phantom and they just rock ! I don't think i ever seen a Phantom build i didn't like.
> 
> But miss you guys and please Pm me any new build i might miss.I havent been able to get to the Pc much so hard to go through all the posts to see the builds or updates.
> 
> Take Care guys MybadOmen


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> Just disconnect one wire and reconnect it and do that over and over again


thx for the tip mate.
wich size of paracord should i buy ?[/quote]

I bought Paracord with 3.2mm diameter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> ohh sleeving the joys of pain staking fingertips becomes worth while in the end when you see the finished product


I burned my fingers hundreds of times







. They are sturting to hurt. But I like how end product looks


----------



## Reaper2794

Guys which type of sleeving is this? and where can I get it?

www.psychosleeve.com


----------



## SoundWorks3D

what up peeps??

Just got home from the store and I got this H80 to put in my phantom. Any recommendation in installing ?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> @SoundWorks3D Look at the for sale/trade/wanted threads, but you need to have 35 rep to sell anything on this forum. You currently have 0.
> I had that ram, is it DDR2 1066mhz?


do you still have them ??


----------



## Maxxron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> what up peeps??
> Just got home from the store and I got this H80 to put in my phantom. Any recommendation in installing ?


What board are you running?

I just found out, that you can't run a push/pull on a Rampage IV Extreme when you have high profile memory (Corsair Dominator) in the Phantom on the back 120.

Originally, I thought it was because I was using my Xigmatek XAF's but encountered the same problem with the stock fans.

Looks like I might have to get a new case if I want to do any sort of respectable overclocking. Shame.

Just thought I'd warn anyone so they don't get blindsided by this.

(Just did my new build last night, so specs/pics aren't updated yet.)


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Guys which type of sleeving is this? and where can I get it?
> www.psychosleeve.com


http://en.mdpc-x.com/


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxron*
> What board are you running?
> 
> I just found out, that you can't run a push/pull on a Rampage IV Extreme when you have high profile memory (Corsair Dominator) in the Phantom on the back 120.
> 
> Originally, I thought it was because I was using my Xigmatek XAF's but encountered the same problem with the stock fans.
> 
> Looks like I might have to get a new case if I want to do any sort of respectable overclocking. Shame.
> 
> Just thought I'd warn anyone so they don't get blindsided by this.
> 
> (Just did my new build last night, so specs/pics aren't updated yet.)


Do what I did with my Antec Kuhler 920





BTW, mind the mess, This is my current Computer with minor changes since. The only problem I have with this setup is the window has to pull back then pulls out, but, with the phantom I don't think you will have that trouble. I did shave the rear fan so I could pul out on the door and it pops free.


----------



## Bosniac

Hi all, I would like to post my newly built pc that I built about 6 months ago.


----------



## dartuil

your top fs200 have led?


----------



## Bosniac

Just the one that came with the case.


----------



## Reaper2794

Hey guys. So my friend and I are gonna be modding my Phantom and we have a lotta questions.

1) First of all we were wondering if we could get affordable sound reactive LEDs, not cathodes

2) We were gonna look into carbon fibre sheets. Where could we get our hands on this stuff? (Like k.3nny's)

3) For those who who spray painted the Phantom, do you guys have any suggestions for us?

4) What should we use to make a cutout in the side panel? We wanna make a custom window, we were thinking dremel. Any custom tips? Or other tools? How do we get a nice straight cut, please give us advice!

5) Where can we buy u-channel? Any suggestions for this?

6) I was gonna buy MDPC-X sleeving. Where are they based? I can't register or see their selection... I BUY the sleeving here right, this isn't a service? Cause I'd like to see what's available... considering his shop is always closed... Any alternatives? I want to sleeve my stuff myself, not have it sleeved in exchange for money

7) Is there any type of sleeving similar to the way MDPC-X is sleeved? I love how dense it is

8) Where should we buy heatshrink from?

9) We're not planning on buying a tool for removing the pins from the plastic, so what should we use? Or is there somewhere we can buy it for real cheap?

10) How do we know which kinda heatshrink to use?

Thanks for your time guys!


----------



## Reaper2794

Also, does anyone have 8GB of RAM (2 x 4GB) DDR3 @ 1333MHz or higher that is BLUE? Looking for either Corsair Vengeance or G.Skill Ripjaws X (not Ripjaws, must be Ripjaws-X)

I have a RED G.Skill Ripjaws X 8GB @ 1333MHz modules, would like to trade em for blue

and does the ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 have a place for a USB 3.0 header?

I swear someone said it didn't, but the specs say it does? I got the USB 3.0 header from NZXT sent to me


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys. So my friend and I are gonna be modding my Phantom and we have a lotta questions.
> 1) First of all we were wondering if we could get affordable sound reactive LEDs, not cathodes
> 2) We were gonna look into carbon fibre sheets. Where could we get our hands on this stuff? (Like k.3nny's)
> 3) For those who who spray painted the Phantom, do you guys have any suggestions for us?
> 4) What should we use to make a cutout in the side panel? We wanna make a custom window, we were thinking dremel. Any custom tips? Or other tools?
> 5) Where can we buy u-channel? Any suggestions for this?
> 6) I was gonna buy MDPC-X sleeving. Where are they based? I can't register or see their selection... I BUY the sleeving here right, this isn't a service? Cause I'd like to see what's available... considering his shop is always closed... Any alternatives? I want to sleeve my stuff myself, not have it sleeved in exchange for money
> 7) Is there any type of sleeving similar to the way MDPC-X is sleeved? I love how dense it is
> 8) Where should we buy heatshrink from?
> 9) We're not planning on buying a tool for removing the pins from the plastic, so what should we use? Or is there somewhere we can buy it for real cheap?
> 10) How do we know which kinda heatshrink to use?
> Thanks for your time guys!


2) Never ordered any myself yet, but this should be what k3nny uses. There are cheaper alternatives, but I can almost guarantee it won't apply as nicely as this will. I've had cheaper carbon vinyl, and it's more metallic than vinyl, and doesn't wrap at all, only crinkles and looks like crap. Unless it's a flat surface. Even then, the texture isn't even comparable to the Di-noc.
http://www.carbonfiberfilm.com/

4) A jigsaw with an 18tpi - 22tpi metal cutting blade works wonders for cutting. If you have good control, you can even get a nice radius in the corners with it. Or you can use it strictly for the straight edges, and use the dremel for any radius. If you only have a dremel, be prepared to buy quite a few cutting wheels. They wear down fairly quick. The reinforced ones will last longer, but are a lot more expensive.

5) I ordered my u-channel from here. Less than $1.00 a( not counting shipping, but if you order 10ft, it's still the same price as ordering from frozencpu+their shipping cost).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200656775592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1665wt_1139

6) PM faMine, I know he just ordered from them, but he had to do it at 6am(California) because they have some weird hours lately due to sickness, or something. I believe they are based in Europe, but not sure exactly.


----------



## ThePandaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys. So my friend and I are gonna be modding my Phantom and we have a lotta questions.


2) Try ebay or amazon, the stuff is called Vinyl Wrap Carbon Fiber. 3M makes it, but other companies make it too.
4) I would recommend a jigsaw. You'll use too many blades for the dremel.
6)MDPC-X is based in Germany, the owner of the shop is currently sick, I believe. The sleeving is great.
7) I think FTWPC sells the same kind of sleeving, but they too seem to have a bit of trouble.
8) MDPC-X or FTWPC.
9) Some people simply use a pair of papirclips. Should be quite painful though.
10) There's 2 kinds of heatshrink if you're buying from MDPC-X or FTWPC, Sata and ordinary.

Hope that helped


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey guys. So my friend and I are gonna be modding my Phantom and we have a lotta questions.
> 1) First of all we were wondering if we could get affordable sound reactive LEDs, not cathodes
> 2) We were gonna look into carbon fibre sheets. Where could we get our hands on this stuff? (Like k.3nny's)
> 3) For those who who spray painted the Phantom, do you guys have any suggestions for us?
> 4) What should we use to make a cutout in the side panel? We wanna make a custom window, we were thinking dremel. Any custom tips? Or other tools? How do we get a nice straight cut, please give us advice!
> 5) Where can we buy u-channel? Any suggestions for this?
> 6) I was gonna buy MDPC-X sleeving. Where are they based? I can't register or see their selection... I BUY the sleeving here right, this isn't a service? Cause I'd like to see what's available... considering his shop is always closed... Any alternatives? I want to sleeve my stuff myself, not have it sleeved in exchange for money
> 7) Is there any type of sleeving similar to the way MDPC-X is sleeved? I love how dense it is
> 8) Where should we buy heatshrink from?
> 9) We're not planning on buying a tool for removing the pins from the plastic, so what should we use? Or is there somewhere we can buy it for real cheap?
> 10) How do we know which kinda heatshrink to use?
> Thanks for your time guys!


3) I suggest doing at least 4 - 5 coats of paint and then doing a 2 coats of clear on top of that looks fantastic. just be sure that the paint is really really dry before doing the clear. (they react badly together when wet.
4) Use a jig saw PERIOD. Use a dremel to make the first cut then the jigsaw all the time. I used a hole saw for my edges and bent the side of the case. Also don't use a cutting wheel with a compress they spin way to fast and heat up the metal alot and causes the panel to warp. What I do is ably blue painters tape to the out side of the panel and then draw on to the paint my cut out design with a straight edge. then I used a cup to get the nice curved corners if you use a jigsaw and move nice and slow and are careful you get a really nice cut. Then go back over it with a dremel grinder bit just to clean it up but don't take to much off you will get weird wavy edges.
5) I bought my u-channel from Advance Auto Parts its a little bit thicker then the stuff you can buy from mnpc tech and other places but it looks really nice.
6 - 8) Lutro0 Customs is the best check out the tutorials he has in the second post it will answer all of your sleeving questions.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1122053/lutro0-customs-sleeving-tool-tutorials
9) I just bought a kit from MDPC-X I haven't actually sleeved yet possibly Tuesday if everything shows up by then and I dont get to caught up in Mass Effect 3. But what I have learned is there is ways to not use the tool for removing the pins but it adds alot of time and a lot stress in to a already difficult task. MDPC has a tool and so does MNPC and frozencpu.
10) answered in Lutro0 Customs vids.
Check out my system below for a few low quality pics of my case window.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Reaper2794.... I would try to find real carbon fiber mat. It will be a better deal then stuff already made. they sell it by the yard then you can just get epoxy resin. you can make your own sheets that way. the vinyl stuff that sticks on in my opinion looks cheap.


----------



## ace ventura069

question...
should i buy 2 gpu's
or 1 gpu and a kingston 120gb hyper x ssd


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> question...
> should i buy 2 gpu's
> or 1 gpu and a kingston 120gb hyper x ssd


I have the Hyper X, it's a super fast drive. No problems so far after 3 months.


----------



## Digivolution

Just started a build thread for my custom, Tron themed Phantom:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224456/meet-rinzler-my-tron-themed-nzxt-case#post_16624786


----------



## ThePandaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digivolution*
> 
> Just started a build thread for my custom, Tron themed Phantom:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1224456/meet-rinzler-my-tron-themed-nzxt-case#post_16624786


Love Tron. Will be following


----------



## kgtuning

@ Digivolution... looks like a good start!


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> you gotta use those two brackets that came with the case


which brackets?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> which brackets?


there are two black brackets that come in your accessory box with your phantom...that are used to drop a top mounted RAD for water cooling so you can still use to top 200MM fans.


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> there are two black brackets that come in your accessory box with your phantom...that are used to drop a top mounted RAD for water cooling so you can still use to top 200MM fans.


yep done i saw them thanks.

and tell me something if you can
its gona fit with corsair vegence ram?
and something more
with x79 mobo still is gona be okey? with heatsinks there up to top like ramp4
and with the corsair vegence ram


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> 2) Never ordered any myself yet, but this should be what k3nny uses. There are cheaper alternatives, but I can almost guarantee it won't apply as nicely as this will. I've had cheaper carbon vinyl, and it's more metallic than vinyl, and doesn't wrap at all, only crinkles and looks like crap. Unless it's a flat surface. Even then, the texture isn't even comparable to the Di-noc.
> http://www.carbonfiberfilm.com/
> 4) A jigsaw with an 18tpi - 22tpi metal cutting blade works wonders for cutting. If you have good control, you can even get a nice radius in the corners with it. Or you can use it strictly for the straight edges, and use the dremel for any radius. If you only have a dremel, be prepared to buy quite a few cutting wheels. They wear down fairly quick. The reinforced ones will last longer, but are a lot more expensive.
> 5) I ordered my u-channel from here. Less than $1.00 a( not counting shipping, but if you order 10ft, it's still the same price as ordering from frozencpu+their shipping cost).
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200656775592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1665wt_1139
> 6) PM faMine, I know he just ordered from them, but he had to do it at 6am(California) because they have some weird hours lately due to sickness, or something. I believe they are based in Europe, but not sure exactly.


2) Hmm I think will hold off on the carbon fibre

5) Oh wow I think I'd be fine with like only 10ft of that stuff







?

6) Hmm alright I shall do this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> 7) I think FTWPC sells the same kind of sleeving, but they too seem to have a bit of trouble.
> 9) Some people simply use a pair of papirclips. Should be quite painful though.
> 10) There's 2 kinds of heatshrink if you're buying from MDPC-X or FTWPC, Sata and ordinary.


7) They seem to be outta stock

9) Hmm there must be another way

10) How do they differ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.TheRon*
> 
> 6 - 8) Lutro0 Customs is the best check out the tutorials he has in the second post it will answer all of your sleeving questions.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1122053/lutro0-customs-sleeving-tool-tutorials
> 9) I just bought a kit from MDPC-X I haven't actually sleeved yet possibly Tuesday if everything shows up by then and I dont get to caught up in Mass Effect 3. But what I have learned is there is ways to not use the tool for removing the pins but it adds alot of time and a lot stress in to a already difficult task. MDPC has a tool and so does MNPC and frozencpu.


6-8) Definitely gonna watch these

9) Anywhere I can get one for like $10?

My friend and I will use a jigsaw. He also has a tungsten carbide cutting bit for his dremel, will this help at all?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> yep done i saw them thanks.
> and tell me something if you can
> its gona fit with corsair vegence ram?
> and something more
> with x79 mobo still is gona be okey? with heatsinks there up to top like ramp4
> and with the corsair vegence ram


that's gonna be really tight, if you are only using a 240 RAD then you can turn the brackets a certain way to push the RAD out more away from your MB. my RAD and fans are actually only like a 16th of an inch away from touching my RAM, im using G-Skill sniper series. if you ever wanted to use a 360 rad, you would have to lose the top fans and mount the rad right on top of the case


----------



## Pikoy

the FTWPC differ in the weave through the mdpc sleeves the mdpc is stronger and more secure but the ftwpc is just as good enough


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Well my pc ended up dying on me yesterday,so now im screwed. But cleaning out my case today and preparing everything for my new ASROCK mobo did a couple of modifications that i pick up from here.

Something a wanted to say is that for people that have the side mounted 200mm fan, I've seen some people filling down the plastic on the fan mounts to be able to get a little bit of clearance for the fan touching the cpu heatsink . I figured a way to be able to put it on flush with the panel mesh giving you some clearance and if you have it as a exhaust fan you have the gap between the mesh and the fan..

Just giving my 2 cents to the community ;-)


----------



## SoundWorks3D

My phantom awaiting new parts, wow i feel lonely without my pc.. lol


----------



## blong48

I would like to inform you guys, if you did not know, that you may have an extra year of warranty on your NZXT product. I just read NZXTs Warranty Page on their webiste, all of the retailers need to change the warranty period listed on their website. All NZXT Products carry a two year limited warranty, with the exception of the HALE90 power supplies which have 5 year warranties.


----------



## blong48

Sorry for the double post, does anybody know where I can find a reference 6870 by XFX? I would like a V1.0(XFX HD-687A-ZNFC) cause it is the genuine reference(which is what I have right now vs V1.1 which does not have the AMD label on the PCB. If not, what do you guys recommend for a 2nd 6870? I have been looking at the Twin FrozrII from MSI, and possibly an Asus 6870(will have model number later). Based on what I've seen, XFXs quality has slipped, and they've even changed PCBs on reference designs. I believe it was just posted on this thread not long ago. Take care guys! blong48

p.s. Im brainstorming my first mod(s).


----------



## esproductions

Hey guys, so our last contest was a dud, not entries. Was it because you guys just weren't interested or there wasn't enough time for people to get in their entries? Would you guys like an extension? If not, any ideas for our next contest? Please provide input


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> that's gonna be really tight, if you are only using a 240 RAD then you can turn the brackets a certain way to push the RAD out more away from your MB. my RAD and fans are actually only like a 16th of an inch away from touching my RAM, im using G-Skill sniper series. if you ever wanted to use a 360 rad, you would have to lose the top fans and mount the rad right on top of the case


im talking only for the H100 i have already one H80 but i want to change it, dont know yet anyway, So any opinion on that?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, so our last contest was a dud, not entries. Was it because you guys just weren't interested or there wasn't enough time for people to get in their entries? Would you guys like an extension? If not, any ideas for our next contest? Please provide input


I think a lot of people were too busy. I had some great ideas for the contest but couldn't complete me entry. There was one entry by Kenny! He won









I'm definitely still into the idea of the contests though.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, so our last contest was a dud, not entries. Was it because you guys just weren't interested or there wasn't enough time for people to get in their entries? Would you guys like an extension? If not, any ideas for our next contest? Please provide input


Rowey made an entry.


----------



## Rowey

Thanks LP, yeah es i made an entry...









EDIT: I also made this for us in some spare time i had


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> im talking only for the H100 i have already one H80 but i want to change it, dont know yet anyway, So any opinion on that?


it should beable to fit, but like i said if you are putting the h-100 on top with the 200mm fans still on it, and putting fans on the inside of the h-100 then you will just need to rotate the brackets around so it pushes the RAD as far away as possible from your motherboard


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, so our last contest was a dud, not entries. Was it because you guys just weren't interested or there wasn't enough time for people to get in their entries? Would you guys like an extension? If not, any ideas for our next contest? Please provide input


what contest? i nvr even saw or read about a contest haha


----------



## Starsunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> what contest? i nvr even saw or read about a contest haha


What he said


----------



## Rowey

He bumped the competition not long ago, you haven't been in this thread long enough to notice it guys.


----------



## Subbieh

Or you were just like me and skipped a few pages because you aren't on for 8 hours and there were 8 new pages


----------



## Starsunder

That could have been it, I do have a subscription setup for this thread and have had it for about a month now, guess I just over looked it.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starsunder*
> 
> That could have been it, I do have a subscription setup for this thread and have had it for about a month now, guess I just over looked it.


I guess i did the same...im not gonna read every post on a new 8 pages every few hrs lol


----------



## Digivolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> Love Tron. Will be following


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Digivolution... looks like a good start!


Thank you gents.









I just updated with some more pictures. Made for a busy and productive weekend.


----------



## kgtuning

I was only able to take the case apart and prep the top to be cut for my 360 radiator. This weekend.


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys sorry haven't been on much last couple days.I crashed hard from Lack of sleep or something.Still feel sick as a dog.

Oh check out the T-shirt Bill Owen and the guys at mnpctech sent my son.Along with some other stuff.As you can see my Son is very Proud of it.Its funny i play his video's so much my son knows exactly who he is.


----------



## LPRaver89

In defense of ES he did post a link to it on the first page. He always adds the contests on the front page in the first post.


----------



## dartuil

hello , just a question i would like to know if this panel exist without this black grill :

http://www.cowcotland.com/images/test/nzxt/phantom/phantom-008.jpg

I dont like that


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello , just a question i would like to know if this panel exist without this black grill :
> http://www.cowcotland.com/images/test/nzxt/phantom/phantom-008.jpg
> I dont like that


I have not seen any solid panels for the Phantom case, I plan on modding one myself for a custom window someday. Going to use a piece of sheetmetal over the original panel for easy compatibility with case.


----------



## gspin2k1

Anyone got an NZXT phantom box and packaging they want to ship to me? I would pay (a reasonable) amount for the supplies.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello , just a question i would like to know if this panel exist without this black grill :
> http://www.cowcotland.com/images/test/nzxt/phantom/phantom-008.jpg
> I dont like that


No they dont but the mesh is easy enough to remove and with a little spray paint would match easy.


----------



## faMine

Just got my red LED fan controller and power button


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Just got my red LED fan controller and power button


Redoing your wire management sucks but it defined adds to the overall look. I love the switch from my old blue to green LEDs.


----------



## faMine

For the fan controller, I used the same wires.

The other one is going to be a pain since it included USB 3.0.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> For the fan controller, I used the same wires.
> The other one is going to be a pain since it included USB 3.0.


Yeah that is what I did... since they glue the other connections on the power controller.


----------



## faMine

exactly


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> 2) Hmm I think will hold off on the carbon fibre
> 5) Oh wow I think I'd be fine with like only 10ft of that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 6) Hmm alright I shall do this
> 7) They seem to be outta stock
> 9) Hmm there must be another way
> 10) How do they differ?
> 6-8) Definitely gonna watch these
> 9) Anywhere I can get one for like $10?
> 
> My friend and I will use a jigsaw. He also has a tungsten carbide cutting bit for his dremel, will this help at all?


The dremel may help but not sure. From MNPCtech.com in there tool section you can get one for $7 buck but then you have shipping.


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, so our last contest was a dud, not entries. Was it because you guys just weren't interested or there wasn't enough time for people to get in their entries? Would you guys like an extension? If not, any ideas for our next contest? Please provide input


I suggest a competition of the strangest place you can find a phantom that would be interesting. So we would take them outside or something and take pics it "could" be fun.


----------



## Caruban

Hi all!
Just bought my first computer and knew the NZXT Phantom was the only way to go!

I can't wait until I'm out of college and actually have the time and tools to do some modding.


----------



## shadowedice

I got my own phantom. It was quite the spacious upgrade from my antec 900. I also did some custom paint but I did mess up a bit because the painters tape didn't stop it all.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowedice*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got my own phantom. It was quite the spacious upgrade from my antec 900. I also did some custom paint but I did mess up a bit because the painters tape didn't stop it all.


How'd you get that blue color? What kinda paint?


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> How'd you get that blue color? What kinda paint?


I just used some spray paint by Valspar. I was trying to go for the opposite of the black and orange phantom and go for black and blue. The idea was partially based on tron.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I think a lot of people were too busy. I had some great ideas for the contest but couldn't complete me entry. There was one entry by Kenny! He won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely still into the idea of the contests though.


Can someone give me a link to Kenny's entry?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Rowey made an entry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Thanks LP, yeah es i made an entry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also made this for us in some spare time i had


Hey Rowey, I must have missed your entry sorry. I did ask people to PM me their entries in the contest instructions, so that I don't miss any entries. Like most of you, I don't read through every page of this thread (anymore) haha. If both Rowey and Kenny made entries into the contest, then we can still have a voting thread for their entries.

Once again, I apologize for missing their entries in the thread, but next time please PM them to me if I say so in the contest instructions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> what contest? i nvr even saw or read about a contest haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starsunder*
> 
> What he said


Check the first/original post of this thread from time to time, I always post current contests in there so people can check it regularly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.TheRon*
> 
> I suggest a competition of the strangest place you can find a phantom that would be interesting. So we would take them outside or something and take pics it "could" be fun.


That's an interesting idea, thanks!


----------



## Caruban

Woah, That looks really good. I'm new to this, so can you provide more details as to how you did that? I was thinking about doing that to mine, and since spring break is coming up, I'd actually be able to do it.

Mostly, I'm looking for details like:
~ What parts did you remove and how (if any), and what did you just cover in painters tape?
~ What sort of paint did you use? did you use any primer? how many coats?
~ Tips and tricks? Things you learned?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowedice*
> 
> I got my own phantom. It was quite the spacious upgrade from my antec 900. I also did some custom paint but I did mess up a bit because the painters tape didn't stop it all.


Get some black touch up paint or even a sharpie and fix er up.

Haha, she looks great!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Woah, That looks really good. I'm new to this, so can you provide more details as to how you did that? I was thinking about doing that to mine, and since spring break is coming up, I'd actually be able to do it.
> Mostly, I'm looking for details like:
> ~ What parts did you remove and how (if any), and what did you just cover in painters tape?
> ~ What sort of paint did you use? did you use any primer? how many coats?
> ~ Tips and tricks? Things you learned?


Not sure how he did it, but you can remove every part of the Phantom with hand tools (meaning all the accent parts) and the grills can be removed by heating the tabs and bending them.
Sand everything you're going to paint. If you're a first timer start with spray paints.
Grab some black/grey for primer. Read the can on the final color and see if it has a suggestion for primer color.
With spray paints use at least three coats of your final color.
Tape anything and everything you don't want to change color.


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Not sure how he did it, but you can remove every part of the Phantom with hand tools (meaning all the accent parts) and the grills can be removed by heating the tabs and bending them.
> Sand everything you're going to paint. If you're a first timer start with spray paints.
> Grab some black/grey for primer. Read the can on the final color and see if it has a suggestion for primer color.
> With spray paints use at least three coats of your final color.
> Tape anything and everything you don't want to change color.


Yeah I did more or less this. It is really easy to take all the parts apart. Mine was originally the Black and Black so I didn't bother with a primer. I just sanded down the parts I was going to paint and then sprayed them over 2-3 times.

One thing I would recommend is making sure you have tape on every part that you dont want paint on. Even if you think the spray can wont hit that part still put tape on it because you might get a few vapors that fall down. I would also recommend trying to get the Tape in the grooves for the front top left strip (the same also applies for around the buttons and fan control). This is the part I had the most trouble with and it ended up having some paint leak behind the tape.



Also if you do get paint on something you dont want, do not use nail polish even if it doesnt have acetone. It will eat away the gloss on the back. I found this out the hard way after looking around the net for a good solution.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowedice*
> 
> One thing I would recommend is making sure you have tape on every part that you dont want paint on. Even if you think the spray can wont hit that part still put tape on it because you might get a few vapors that fall down. I would also recommend trying to get the Tape in the grooves for the front top left strip (the same also applies for around the buttons and fan control). This is the part I had the most trouble with and it ended up having some paint leak behind the tape.


num1son is suggesting that the trim is removable. Is this not the case? (no pun intended) Mine will arrive in a day or two so I can't actually play with it for myself.


----------



## faMine

It is indeed removable. Look at his build log, he painted his.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> num1son is suggesting that the trim is removable. Is this not the case? (no pun intended) Mine will arrive in a day or two so I can't actually play with it for myself.


That little strip is the only bit that doesn't come off (forgot about that part, been a while since I painted mine). Just tape it really carefully and it will turn out fine.


----------



## Digivolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowedice*
> 
> I just used some spray paint by Valspar. I was trying to go for the opposite of the black and orange phantom and go for black and blue. The idea was partially based on tron.


I love the look. The blue you chose looks great. The parts you painted blue, unscrew and unclip from the black parts, so you could have painted them separately. Tamiya Spray can works great too for painting cases and trim.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Here's mine, sorry for bad picture quality and an overall bad looking (and bad-performing) rig


No one rates it, is it because my hardware is old and cheap? D:


----------



## faMine

Lol no I'm sure someone just looked over it. It happens when so many post so quickly.

It's a nice setup. Good clean cable management.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Lol no I'm sure someone just looked over it. It happens when so many post so quickly.
> It's a nice setup. Good clean cable management.


Thank you :3


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digivolution*
> 
> I love the look. The blue you chose looks great. The parts you painted blue, unscrew and unclip from the black parts, so you could have painted them separately. Tamiya Spray can works great too for painting cases and trim.


I did unscrew all the parts I could. Just some of the little trim areas didnt come off which were my problem areas.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digivolution*
> 
> I love the look. The blue you chose looks great. The parts you painted blue, unscrew and unclip from the black parts, so you could have painted them separately. Tamiya Spray can works great too for painting cases and trim.


That's good to know. Should make doing this loads easier.


----------



## wireeater

I think I am going to do mine today. The only problem is I live at a apartment complex, not really sure where I can paint them. I guess I could lay some towels in a tub to catch the spray. (Flat red)


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I think I am going to do mine today. The only problem is I live at a apartment complex, not really sure where I can paint them. I guess I could lay some towels in a tub to catch the spray. (Flat red)


What you could do is place some newspaper or other papers on a table and spray there. Just make sure you have a window open and a fan helps!


----------



## mybadomen

The Little piece comes off also.Just have to be careful. And hiya guys.I am still sick as a dog







Stomach bug i think.

Here is a Photo of the little front piece off and circled:


----------



## sick70malibu

Got a new Phantom owner here. Just thought I'd check in







I must say I love this case, the size is perfect and it looks spectacular. Currently I've got an Asus P5Q Pro Turbo with and E8400 stuffed inside. I just picked up an XSPC X20 750 Setup to go with my Swiftech GTZ and Swiftech 360rad







Once I get the loop put together I shall be updating with pics


----------



## faMine

Hi Omen!

Nice rig sick, lookin' great.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> No one rates it, is it because my hardware is old and cheap? D:


To be perfectly honest and I don't want to be rude, by any means.
The Rig looks kinda "empty", but it looks clean tough.
Mod that Case to you likings








But every Phantom owner is welcome here


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> To be perfectly honest and I don't want to be rude, by any means.
> The Rig looks kinda "empty", but it looks clean tough.
> Mod that Case to you likings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But every Phantom owner is welcome here


Thanks. I know it is empty, I hate my mATX board, it's soo small and ugly -_-


----------



## faMine

What sort of mATX board is it? I'm actually going to be building an mATX build for my lady within the next month.


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> The Little piece comes off also.Just have to be careful. And hiya guys.I am still sick as a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stomach bug i think.
> Here is a Photo of the little front piece off and circled:


Ahh I guess yours comes off. My little piece has a part where I can untab the bottom, but near the top I guess the part broke off and it was melted down to keep it in place (got my case from their refurbished sale).


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> What sort of mATX board is it? I'm actually going to be building an mATX build for my lady within the next month.


It's a Gigabyte G31-ES2C.


----------



## dartuil

hello, are HDD brackets from nzxt are ready for SSD or i 'll have to buy 2.5 to 3.5 bracket?

Planning to buy a crucial m4 or samsung 83064


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello, are HDD brackets from nzxt are ready for SSD or i 'll have to buy 2.5 to 3.5 bracket?
> Planning to buy a crucial m4 or samsung 83064


Yes they are ready for SSDs.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> What sort of mATX board is it? I'm actually going to be building an mATX build for my lady within the next month.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Gigabyte G31-ES2C.
Click to expand...

That's similar to what I am grabbing.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> The Little piece comes off also.Just have to be careful. And hiya guys.I am still sick as a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stomach bug i think.
> Here is a Photo of the little front piece off and circled:


Oh, woah. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## wireeater

Well, I just did my first case mod ever... LOL

I wanted to go with a red theme because the inside PSU has red trim, card, memory and I have braided red cables coming in too.

I think I want to "stress" the red and give it a worn out look. I did it was the NZXT logo on the front with a silver sharpie and wipes over it with some PB nut loosener to thin it out and wiped it for stressed look. I also took the blade of the front intake and painted it as well.

Anyways, here ya go.


----------



## faMine

Lookin' good!


----------



## wireeater

Well, it looks a lot different now... I stressed the paint a lot and made it look worn out. And now my hands are blood red. I will get pictures once I am done. I want to stencil something on the front


----------



## wireeater

Ok, so I just went with this as I was going. I think it looks awesome!


----------



## faMine

That looks absolutely nasty! In a good way


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Ok, so I just went with this as I was going. I think it looks awesome!


this...
looks...
SICK!!!!!!!
nice job and idea


----------



## Caruban

Woo Hoo!!! I received my Black Phantom today and wasted no time in dismantling it. I wish I had the time to do a proper build log for it but college is really getting in the way. XD


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Woo Hoo!!! I received my Black Phantom today and wasted no time in dismantling it. I wish I had the time to do a proper build log for it but college is really getting in the way. XD


Yeah same. I was going to make a build log and do all these shots of my paint job but I just didnt have enough time.

Nice Job Wireeater! I really like the decayed look of the red.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Ok, so I just went with this as I was going. I think it looks awesome!
> 
> -snip-]


Haha this is crazy! Good job man!


----------



## wireeater

Damn, thanks guys. I didn't expect people to actually like it, lol.


----------



## gspin2k1

You have a beautiful case, and the install is clean. but your components look pretty weak sauce (compared to the others). You already know that. People didn't say anything, because we just don't want to be mean. understandably not everyone has a ton of money right off the bat for fancy components. Good luck finishing your build to match your awesome case.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1*
> 
> You have a beautiful case, and the install is clean. but your components look pretty weak sauce (compared to the others). You already know that. People didn't say anything, because we just don't want to be mean. understandably not everyone has a ton of money right off the bat for fancy components. Good luck finishing your build to match your awesome case.


Don't generalize everyone's opinions please. I don't frown upon older tech. For me, I missed it. Not a big deal. Happens quite often.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Don't generalize everyone's opinions please. I don't frown upon older tech. For me, I missed it. Not a big deal. Happens quite often.


I still own LabView 2 on floppy disks... I know how to use it, too... XD

Now if only I had a way to install it...


----------



## kgtuning

@ wireeater nice case, I had something in mind just like that minus the biohazard.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1*
> 
> You have a beautiful case, and the install is clean. but your components look pretty weak sauce (compared to the others). You already know that. People didn't say anything, because we just don't want to be mean. understandably not everyone has a ton of money right off the bat for fancy components. Good luck finishing your build to match your awesome case.


I am assuming you were talking to me, quotes are generally a good feature, even if you're referring to a post above you.

I'm not trying to build case of the year. I just got bored with the outside so I painted it. If I was actually concerned with a full theme I would have ordered parts accordingly but I'm not. I just tend to sporadically do/change things. I just happened to go with red because I had a few accented parts with red, meh. And there is always something better, nice, quicker, more expensive than each and ever person, not a concern of mine. I'd love to have some of the computers on here but compenents being weak sauce, please do explain...


----------



## k.3nny

Damn 5 pages read :|

@ es, i have no entry,







i got no internet @ home anymore. maybe soon i have it again.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I am assuming you were talking to me, quotes are generally a good feature, even if you're referring to a post above you.
> I'm not trying to build case of the year. I just got bored with the outside so I painted it. If I was actually concerned with a full theme I would have ordered parts accordingly but I'm not. I just tend to sporadically do/change things. I just happened to go with red because I had a few accented parts with red, meh. And there is always something better, nice, quicker, more expensive than each and ever person, not a concern of mine. I'd love to have some of the computers on here but compenents being weak sauce, please do explain...


Uhm no, I guess he was talking to me, I posted a page back.


----------



## Rowey

That means that i only made an entry... now what?


----------



## k.3nny

mini update!

sidepanel is done!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> mini update!
> sidepanel is done!


Awesome!


----------



## Rowey

Looks superb Kenny! as always man, Do you actually use the bolts to secure the acrylic? or are they just purely for aesthetic reasons? i really want to do one but i would only do it like that, love the faf sticker...


----------



## jameschisholm

Has anyone else removed the SIDE fan filter? I don't have a 200mm fan installed, so would it make any difference if I removed the filter? I guess nothing detrimental would occur.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Uhm no, I guess he was talking to me, I posted a page back.


Oh, this is what quotation is for people!









It was right under my post so I assumed he was referring to me, ah well. Apologies, i guess?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Has anyone else removed the SIDE fan filter? I don't have a 200mm fan installed, so would it make any difference if I removed the filter? I guess nothing detrimental would occur.


Well, your exhaust pulls air from within the case and the 200mm side ventilation is close to the rear 120 fan *pulling* air, so its going to be pulling air through that mesh. Same applies for your top 200mm exhaust, that need to pull air from somewhere, that somewhere includes that 200mm mesh ventilation on the side panel.


----------



## jameschisholm

So would removing just the filter, would increase airflow?


----------



## Rowey

Increase airflow by an un-noticeable amount and draw dust in.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> That means that i only made an entry... now what?


Oh wow, you win







grats


----------



## Rowey




----------



## strych9

Congrats Rowey


----------



## mybadomen

Grat's Rowey!!


----------



## wireeater

Congrats, your build is awesome. I was reading over your thread last week when I joined.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowedice*
> 
> Ahh I guess yours comes off. My little piece has a part where I can untab the bottom, but near the top I guess the part broke off and it was melted down to keep it in place (got my case from their refurbished sale).


Ah, Actaully no. That part isnt really supposed to come off, so it's plastic welded in there. My case is brand new and came like that too.

It's really easy to remove though, because the way they melted the plastic leaves it very brittle

For future reference, the tab is really easy to separate without damaging, just push back on it as if you were removing it normally.

The other plastic weld is easy to separate also, but requires a think knife. Any standard razor blade will work.
~ Hold the front panel so that the top of the front part where the piece is is flat on a table.
~ Insert the tip of the knife between the plastic pieces behind the weld, then insert the back of the blade in between the pieces in front of the weld on the same side of the trim piece, not across it.
~ Gently continually apply pressure evenly to the weld. It should snap relatively cleanly. Remember that your goal isn't to reach the table with it! When the weld breaks, the pieces will splay away from your knife a little bit. This is ok. They will spring back when the knife is removed.
~ If you feel you're applying a lot of pressure, rock the knife slowly and carefully back and forth from tip to base, NOT side to side and NOT with a sawing motion.
~ Repeat for the other side of the trim piece.
~ After the weld is broken, It should slide straight out. You may need to use the knife to clear away some of the brittle weld plastic from the inside.

Hope this helps someone, I guess...


----------



## Digivolution

Hi all,
Just posted pics of the finished RINZLER - Tron themed Phantom. let me know what you think.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224456/meet-rinzler-my-tron-themed-nzxt-case/10

-Duncan


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowedice*
> 
> Ahh I guess yours comes off. My little piece has a part where I can untab the bottom, but near the top I guess the part broke off and it was melted down to keep it in place (got my case from their refurbished sale).
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1945062/width/600/height/338


My Phantom case is the same way and it's not a refurb. I figured I would just dremel off the melted tabs and then find some kind of glue of some kind to put the piece back on.

Caruban: How did you reinstall your trim piece back on?

Also the trim on the top of the case around the USB port (or was it the fan controller) is glued on without any tabs that I see. This one looks like I can pry it off easily but need to be careful since the piece is so thin.


----------



## kgtuning

very cool... I love Tron


----------



## faMine

just bought my lady an older EVGA 1156 mATX board and i5 750 quad core.

If I can get a 410 cheap i'll give it to her


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> Caruban: How did you reinstall your trim piece back on?
> Also the trim on the top of the case around the USB port (or was it the fan controller) is glued on without any tabs that I see. This one looks like I can pry it off easily but need to be careful since the piece is so thin.


Yes, All of the trim on the top piece is actually glued in. That would actually be really hard to get out, but I didn't have any issues just slipping painters tape into the crevice. It went really deep, so I'm not concerned with any paint that gets in there showing.

I haven't actually finished painting and reassembling yet, but when i slid it in and out, the tab on the back thats supposed to hold the piece in does. Also, mine fits a little tight, so with a coat of paint, it should just press fit in.

In other news, I stumbled upon a UV reactive gloss clear coat that glows blue. I'm incredibly lucky. ^_^


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Ah, Actaully no. That part isnt really supposed to come off, so it's plastic welded in there. My case is brand new and came like that too.
> It's really easy to remove though, because the way they melted the plastic leaves it very brittle
> For future reference, the tab is really easy to separate without damaging, just push back on it as if you were removing it normally.
> The other plastic weld is easy to separate also, but requires a think knife. Any standard razor blade will work.
> ~ Hold the front panel so that the top of the front part where the piece is is flat on a table.
> ~ Insert the tip of the knife between the plastic pieces behind the weld, then insert the back of the blade in between the pieces in front of the weld on the same side of the trim piece, not across it.
> ~ Gently continually apply pressure evenly to the weld. It should snap relatively cleanly. Remember that your goal isn't to reach the table with it! When the weld breaks, the pieces will splay away from your knife a little bit. This is ok. They will spring back when the knife is removed.
> ~ If you feel you're applying a lot of pressure, rock the knife slowly and carefully back and forth from tip to base, NOT side to side and NOT with a sawing motion.
> ~ Repeat for the other side of the trim piece.
> ~ After the weld is broken, It should slide straight out. You may need to use the knife to clear away some of the brittle weld plastic from the inside.
> Hope this helps someone, I guess...


Ahh ok. I might order a new front panel (10 bucks but with 9 dollars shipping) and then try that little spot again. Unless anyone has any ideas how to repair the edge or I might deal with it, who knows.


----------



## bjgrenke

WOW this thread moves fast. Trying to get caught up after missing 300 posts worth being gone to Hawaii for a few weeks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> just bought my lady an older EVGA 1156 mATX board and i5 750 quad core.
> 
> If I can get a 410 cheap i'll give it to her


Thats a nice setup still. I have an i3-550 in my htpc and I love it. Does 4ghz with the stock cooler.


----------



## dartuil

steelseries 4hd mouse pad is soft or rigid?
who know ,it seem to be


----------



## k.3nny

INTERNETTTTT







!

gonna be active aggg


----------



## Reaper2794

Hey everyone. I'm gonna be buying MDPC-X sleeving soon, and I wanted your help on how to exactly go about doing this

I need to catch the store when it's open (which will be 4 PM Eastern time for me) to add stuff to my cart, and then hopefully buy the day after

What thickness do I need? I'm not sure which sizes are available, I believe 1/8" is universal for all the single wires right? and then SATA is separate?

I will be sleeving my fan cables as well, along with cathode cables, and all that good stuff, would I need different thicknesses for this?

Can anyone gimme a very rough estimate of how much sleeving one would need to sleeve all the cables individually with a semi-modular PSU? It can be a VERY rough range, I do not need an accurate number, say like 200-500 feet or something, I just wanna get an idea of how much I may have to spend, again, a very rough estimate

I could use some help with this, my first time ever sleeving cables, I'm gonna take my time and be extremely careful, I want the highest quality sleeving and I know that MDPC-X is the place to go

Please gimme some pointers guys


----------



## jlw777

Hi all, I bought a FS-200RB-BLED. Just want to ask if it is for top fan or side panel? When case arrived I found out that it only has 1 x 200 mm top and no side panel. I have a zalman cnps 12x and wants to do a side panel fan. Anyone with experience to vouch it will fit? If it doesn't fit could it be fitted on top? Many thanks

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlw777*
> 
> Hi all, I bought a FS-200RB-BLED. Just want to ask if it is for top fan or side panel? When case arrived I found out that it only has 1 x 200 mm top and no side panel. I have a zalman cnps 12x and wants to do a side panel fan. Anyone with experience to vouch it will fit? If it doesn't fit could it be fitted on top? Many thanks
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


It will fit on either of the top 200mm fan ports AND on the side panel. Yes, I have tried it. Side 200mm filter will work with it as well.

Just a note, the fans and filters are actually about 180mm in size, not 200mm as NZXT lists in the specs.


----------



## jlw777

TYVM SS.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> INTERNETTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> gonna be active aggg


Horay! I've heard good things about you. And read through your logs... Impressive machines.

I painted this morning before my final presentation. Paint will dry during said presentation and while I go buy clear coat (since it has become obvious that I won't have enough left in the UV blue can I found earlier)...


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm gonna be buying MDPC-X sleeving soon, and I wanted your help on how to exactly go about doing this
> I need to catch the store when it's open (which will be 4 PM Eastern time for me) to add stuff to my cart, and then hopefully buy the day after
> What thickness do I need? I'm not sure which sizes are available, I believe 1/8" is universal for all the single wires right? and then SATA is separate?
> I will be sleeving my fan cables as well, along with cathode cables, and all that good stuff, would I need different thicknesses for this?
> Can anyone gimme a very rough estimate of how much sleeving one would need to sleeve all the cables individually with a semi-modular PSU? It can be a VERY rough range, I do not need an accurate number, say like 200-500 feet or something, I just wanna get an idea of how much I may have to spend, again, a very rough estimate
> I could use some help with this, my first time ever sleeving cables, I'm gonna take my time and be extremely careful, I want the highest quality sleeving and I know that MDPC-X is the place to go
> Please gimme some pointers guys


Reaper when the MDPC site opens all this information is available on his site the question is what color are you trying to go for also if you want you can just pm me and I can help you all the way through. but some basic things now is if/when you get on MDPC site and you go to his sleeving kit section he has a basic kit of heat shrink and sleeving that has all the sleeving types for and appropriate lengths for all the wires in a "standard" computer. The only problem with this kit is it only comes in black and there is no depinning tool included. So what I suggest if you dont want black use the numbers he has listed on that page to add the sleeves you want individualy in the right amount in to your cart. Also have you bought a depinning tool yet? If not get one of his I bought one from MNPC-tech and I have gotten really frustrated with it one because the thing bends really easy and I think its only a mater of time before I break it and second the handle is rounded so every time I set it down it rolls off my desk or out of reach which just adds one more frustration to the task of depinning. Like I said I have a ton of tips I can give you so If you want you can just pm me.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Or get this








Phobya Molex Extractor
http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p6628_Molex-Extractor-Kit--Sleeving-tool-.html


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm gonna be buying MDPC-X sleeving soon, and I wanted your help on how to exactly go about doing this
> I need to catch the store when it's open (which will be 4 PM Eastern time for me) to add stuff to my cart, and then hopefully buy the day after
> What thickness do I need? I'm not sure which sizes are available, I believe 1/8" is universal for all the single wires right? and then SATA is separate?
> I will be sleeving my fan cables as well, along with cathode cables, and all that good stuff, would I need different thicknesses for this?
> Can anyone gimme a very rough estimate of how much sleeving one would need to sleeve all the cables individually with a semi-modular PSU? It can be a VERY rough range, I do not need an accurate number, say like 200-500 feet or something, I just wanna get an idea of how much I may have to spend, again, a very rough estimate
> I could use some help with this, my first time ever sleeving cables, I'm gonna take my time and be extremely careful, I want the highest quality sleeving and I know that MDPC-X is the place to go
> Please gimme some pointers guys


depends on you i would buy alot since its really bad if you are sleeving and you lack just a couple of feet so better be safe than sorry


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.TheRon*
> 
> Reaper when the MDPC site opens all this information is available on his site the question is what color are you trying to go for also if you want you can just pm me and I can help you all the way through. but some basic things now is if/when you get on MDPC site and you go to his sleeving kit section he has a basic kit of heat shrink and sleeving that has all the sleeving types for and appropriate lengths for all the wires in a "standard" computer. The only problem with this kit is it only comes in black and there is no depinning tool included. So what I suggest if you dont want black use the numbers he has listed on that page to add the sleeves you want individualy in the right amount in to your cart. Also have you bought a depinning tool yet? If not get one of his I bought one from MNPC-tech and I have gotten really frustrated with it one because the thing bends really easy and I think its only a mater of time before I break it and second the handle is rounded so every time I set it down it rolls off my desk or out of reach which just adds one more frustration to the task of depinning. Like I said I have a ton of tips I can give you so If you want you can just pm me.


Alright bro I'll definitely send you a PM. Can you send me a link to the tool, I didn't see one on the German site, I didn't know he had tools

I am getting white and aquamarine blue along with the same colored heatshrink for both

Ima PM you now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Or get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phobya Molex Extractor
> http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p6628_Molex-Extractor-Kit--Sleeving-tool-.html


I would get that but I want to buy something that ships from US...


----------



## Bonkers

First post on the forums! Just got my Phantom in the mail today. Black/Orange were my choices!

Here are some pics of my set up and my components are in the sig.




































Dont be too harsh on the Video Card! Gonna get a 7870 in the near future hopefully!

Future plans include:

-New Video Card obviously
-MUCH larger HDD
-NZXT Phantom Windowed SIde
-NZXT Neon Orange String Lighting
-Corsair Hydro Series (not sure which model, I wanna start OC'ing some but Im not sure what I wanna sink myself into yet.)

That's all I can think as of this moment.


----------



## dartuil

WELCOME man !!


----------



## wireeater

Grats man, it looks clean.


----------



## kdon

@ Bonkers: If that is an 1155 board, I think your memory modules are on different channels. If not, then ignore me







Nice build either way though!


----------



## bjgrenke

Scored a fluke with NZXT the other day. I emailed them asking for two 200mm led fans since the Cooler Master ones I bought didn't fit. I also asked if they could send two 120mm led fans to replace the non leds on the side, I said it didn't really matter, only if they could. I received two 200mm led fans in the mail about a month ago. Just a couple days ago I received another two led 200mm fans along with one 120mm led fan







Not quite sure why they'd only send one 120mm, but I'm not complaining.

BTW, is anyone else having problems with the configuration for the middle side panel screw to make it move up and down? Both of mine have broke and I'm only using 2 screws on each side







I also have a spring from one rolling around in my case -_-


----------



## combateng

]
Dont be too harsh on the Video Card! Gonna get a 7870 in the near future hopefully!
Future plans include:
-New Video Card obviously
-MUCH larger HDD
-NZXT Phantom Windowed SIde
-NZXT Neon Orange String Lighting
-Corsair Hydro Series (not sure which model, I wanna start OC'ing some but Im not sure what I wanna sink myself into yet.)
That's all I can think as of this moment.
[/quote]

dude...wait till the GTX 600 seriers comes out, then decide which cards to get...cause specs say for the same price that a 680 will be around 45% better then a 7870


----------



## Bonkers

it is a 1155 board, but the manual said if you're only using two modules to put them in the first two slots.
(Edit: Went back over my manual, looks like I stand corrected. Thank you for pointing that out.







)

Also, the 7870 is only gonna be 350. The current 580 is 500+$. According to reviews, the 7870 is giving the 580 a run for its money and its 150+ dollars cheaper! So I'm definitely gonna pick it up because my board supports Crossfire and that kind of performance will last a while in crossfire.









Thanks to both of you! Cant wait to finish it all up.


----------



## LPRaver89

NZXT is an awesome company. They sent me a new power and reset assembly with green LEDs. When I got it the mounts were broken, a quick email to NZXT and they are sending me another one for free.
Bravo on the awesome customer support!


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> it is a 1155 board, but the manual said if you're only using two modules to put them in the first two slots.
> (Edit: Went back over my manual, looks like I stand corrected. Thank you for pointing that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Also, the 7870 is only gonna be 350. The current 580 is 500+$. According to reviews, the 7870 is giving the 580 a run for its money and its 150+ dollars cheaper! So I'm definitely gonna pick it up because my board supports Crossfire and that kind of performance will last a while in crossfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to both of you! Cant wait to finish it all up.


ph wait my bad...the 7870 is not even out yet...im thinking of the 7970 which is out...
and maybe the 7870 will be ALMOST as good as the 580, but it prob still wont be much better,m and if your only looking for a card around that price range then the gtx660 that is coming out is only gonna cost $300-$350 and have the same performance if not better then the 580....

all im saying is, wait for the cards to come out, its only like two months away!!! and everyone who thinks that AMD card have better price/perf ratio is living in the past cause that ended two generations ago...their new cards will cost just as much as the Nvidia cards and still be slighly less perf...im not knocking on AMD cards, they are really good now for the most part...but that price/perf ration that made ATI/AMD a choice for many people are gone gone gone! lol


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> ph wait my bad...the 7870 is not even out yet...im thinking of the 7970 which is out...
> and maybe the 7870 will be ALMOST as good as the 580, but it prob still wont be much better,m and if your only looking for a card around that price range then the gtx660 that is coming out is only gonna cost $300-$350 and have the same performance if not better then the 580....
> all im saying is, wait for the cards to come out, its only like two months away!!! and everyone who thinks that AMD card have better price/perf ratio is living in the past cause that ended two generations ago...their new cards will cost just as much as the Nvidia cards and still be slighly less perf...im not knocking on AMD cards, they are really good now for the most part...but that price/perf ration that made ATI/AMD a choice for many people are gone gone gone! lol


haha, well Im not getting one for a while anyways. I dropped around 700$ on all this stuff, so Im waiting a little bit before I drop more cash. Believe me, I will meticulously compare them when they are out and competing.


----------



## wireeater

I wonder if I can get them to send me fan controllers/buttons with red LEDs?


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I wonder if I can get them to send me fan controllers/buttons with red LEDs?


If you are in the US I would say they would. All you need to do is send a ticket through their website explaining what you want. They should send you an email asking for your invoice then your address... at least that's how it worked for me. I just mentioned that when i purchased the phantom it only came in the three colors and I wanted to get the green lights to match the rest of my parts.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I wonder if I can get them to send me fan controllers/buttons with red LEDs?


it an easy fix for your self too... grab some red 3mm leds and a soldering iron, and go to work.


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I wonder if I can get them to send me fan controllers/buttons with red LEDs?


You can easily get free stuff if you explain what is going on. I asked them why my case took so long to ship and I got 1 200mm blue led fan and 2 120mm fans (I was only supposed to get one). I also sent an email asking if I could buy a LED splitter (for the fans, mine didnt come with one) and I think they will be sending it out. If you dont get responses back from your emails just call them or post on the forums.


----------



## Reaper2794

2 questions

1) How does the u channel work? It wraps around the metal... so how does the window hold...

2) Does the ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 have a USB 3.0 header?


----------



## bjgrenke

1000 pages







Here's to 1000 more







Great club


----------



## wireeater

To the owners of one of the coolest cases out there.


----------



## num1son

Cool posting on page 1000 FTW!


----------



## wireeater

Page 100 for me, but I think I have mine set to 100 PPP


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Page 100 for me, but I think I have mine set to 100 PPP


Most likely sir.


----------



## dartuil

1000 nice


----------



## Reaper2794

Congrats to a 1000 pages







Now answer my questions >









1) How does the u channel work? It wraps around the metal... so how does the window hold...

2) Does the ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 have a USB 3.0 header?


----------



## Draven

page 1000!!!!!!!!!!! sick







cheers everyone!!

I also got post#10000 lmao


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Congrats to a 1000 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now answer my questions >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) How does the u channel work? It wraps around the metal... so how does the window hold...
> 2) Does the ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 have a USB 3.0 header?


U channel just cleans up the edges and makes it look better. You have to use something like double sided 3M tape to hold the acrylic on.

This may not be the best place to find info on a specific mother board...


----------



## Reaper2794

I need info on how people put together u-channel and a side window... /:


----------



## Pikoy

good evening ladies and gents !!!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> good evening ladies and gents !!!


Good evening ^^ It's not yet evening in here tho


----------



## Rowey

10 past 1 in the afternoon here, but evening Pikoy!


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> U channel just cleans up the edges and makes it look better. You have to use something like double sided 3M tape to hold the acrylic on.
> This may not be the best place to find info on a specific mother board...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Congrats to a 1000 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now answer my questions >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) How does the u channel work? It wraps around the metal... so how does the window hold...
> 2) Does the ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 have a USB 3.0 header?


well, if you did just the slighest bit of research you could answer both those questions yourself....the u0channel just cleans up a window cut and makes it look better, use double sided tape to hold window in or pop rivots...
and NOOOOOOOOOO that board does not have a usb 3.0 header, you need to get the extreme 4 to get usb 3.0 headers

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157271

took me all of six seconds to pull up that board on newegg to show you the specs.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I need info on how people put together u-channel and a side window... /:







Watch this!

Took me about five seconds on google... Trying looking yourself before demanding answers from people.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this!


----------



## faMine

num1son I haven't seen you lately.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> num1son I haven't seen you lately.


Been busy and I've been hitting SWTOR pretty hard.







Not much time for posting when your questing!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Been busy and I've been hitting SWTOR pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much time for posting when your questing!


Great game... but I only played it for a month. They did a great job of adding a single player game into an MMO universe.


----------



## wireeater

I bought it the other week and played it for a few days... For one, the graphics were extremely disappointing IMO, for a Bioware game and it just felt like I was playing on a empty WoW server. I was able to jump right into the game because the layout was so similar to WoW. Anyways, I canceled to make sure they didn't bill me after my free 30days.


----------



## Caruban

First proof that I actually own one of these bad boys...










Also, This is my first mod ever. Also my first custom rig ever. I know a lot of people do striping on theirs, but I'm actually really proud of this. ^_^ I take huge pride in craftsmanship and I think it came out really nice.

Sorry the image is a little dark. Midnight in a dorm room.


----------



## esproductions

Congrats on 1000 pages guys!


----------



## esproductions

Oh, and almost ONE MILLION views!


----------



## faMine

One of the most popular threads on OCN!


----------



## DanielMysterio

I need some help guys.









I was just taking out some wires from the 8 Pin CPU plug to sleeve them, until one wire rip of (without great force) from the gold crimp in the Plug. Since I can't get out the crimp from the plug and I don't have a soldering station, can I just a PCI e 8 Pin to plug in to the 8 Pin CPU?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I need some help guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just taking out some wires from the 8 Pin CPU plug to sleeve them, until one wire rip of (without great force) from the gold crimp in the Plug. Since I can't get out the crimp from the plug and I don't have a soldering station, can I just a PCI e 8 Pin to plug in to the 8 Pin CPU?


The PCIe 8 pin and CPU 8 pin run at different volts and have different shaped connectors.


----------



## DanielMysterio

I have some spare Connectors. Can't I just reposition the wires? Isn't the PCI E 12V as the CPU?


----------



## wireeater

I just sent a ticket to NZXT to ask about acquiring panels with red LEDs, these guys are quick. Got a email 10 minutes later asking for an invoice and they don't charge owners for extra parts.

Lets see what happens with this. Customer service like this is has become rare.


----------



## faMine

I got mine the same way. They sent me my power button and fan controller in red LED which is awesome. I can't use the power connector though because it's USB 3.0 and the part won't fit the case. The USB 3.0 header sticks out quite a bit and it looks as if the case was revised to account for the header.


----------



## wireeater

My case came with the USB 3.0 although I pulled out the wire because I don't really use front jacks and it was just extra clutter to run through the case, pulled audio and sata too. I mentioned the fan too. I would love to get a red LED fan.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Please allow us to ship out your replacement request out of our facility within 1-7 business days. You will be notified with a tracking number once your item has been shipped. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I just sent a ticket to NZXT to ask about acquiring panels with red LEDs, these guys are quick. Got a email 10 minutes later asking for an invoice and they don't charge owners for extra parts.
> Lets see what happens with this. Customer service like this is has become rare.


yah they are quick and good. iv gotten emails back faster then any company i have had to...it is one of the reasons why i will be a NZXT user for years to come!! as long as their service, and products stay this good!


----------



## ilhe4e12345

i just ordered mine! I got the green and black one, ill have pictures later this week when its here and all setup


----------



## Caruban

Jeez I need to get outa school and start making money so I can afford this hobby...

So I was thinking about water cooling. I've never done it before (nor do I know where to really ask this so here goes).

I currently have a 500 L/h pump -> cpu -> gpu 1 -> gpu 2 -> 120 rad 1 -> 120 rad 2 -> res -> pump again.
There are 120 fans on both rads in pull. One going up out the second top 200 slot and the other diverted out of a 5.25 bay.

The goal is to eventually have 4 graphics cards, as my mother board supports quad sli. obviously I should get AT LEAST a 240 to go up top. I removed the small drive bay, and the 120 could go where that was.

The sub goal to this is to do minimal (if any... preferably 0) modding to the case. Is this unrealistic? Is there something I could/should change? in either of these situations? I have 0 money, so adding anything is sortof out right now. The new graphics cards are definitely far down the road.

I think ultimately, I should build a radbox to keep things cool... Would it be a bad idea to use another Phantom for this purpose? XD I'd like to get a red one and make a Spiderman themed case, but I don't need another computer in it... just clear everything out, including the 5.25 bays, and arrange a bunch of 360 rads in it... or 480's if they fit.


----------



## Pikoy

or you can fit one 460 up top and 360 infornt and have a 240 at the bottom you need lots of radiators if your going for quad







plus the power source would be really tricky i have a mate that did quad 580 and he had to do something with his powersupply


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> or you can fit one 460 up top and 360 infornt and have a 240 at the bottom you need lots of radiators if your going for quad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus the power source would be really tricky i have a mate that did quad 580 and he had to do something with his powersupply


Haha I have 2 of these and a 1500W 80+ Bronze Silverstone

http://www.visiontek.com/power-supplies/dedicated-graphics-psu.html

My 2 EVGA 3076 Nvidia GeForce 580 Hydro Copper 2s have an 8 and 6 pin, so I can only run 2 off of each. Right now its one psu per card.

It's great though, my rig has 3 120VAC Wall plugs sticking out of the back. XD. Also, I can't plug them into the same power strip, because most standard power strips are rated for 1875W continuous. Chances are I won't draw more than that at any one time, but the potential for 2400 is there...

Edit: More importantly, am I ok with 2 120 rads right now? Or do I need to beg my funding source to support a 240? I suppose it would be safe, wouldn't it...


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> http://www.visiontek.com/power-supplies/dedicated-graphics-psu.html


Wow these people market stuff for everything to take your money... lol.


----------



## combateng

two 1500w psus? seriously did you just have money to throw out on useless stuff you dont need!!!! i guarantee you that one 1500w psu could run your entires system with trips 580s probably quad 580s... two 1500w psus...not trying to insult you, but that is just, stupid! i mean, MAX power draw on a single 580 is only 250watts!!!


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Haha I have 2 of these and a 1500W 80+ Bronze Silverstone
> http://www.visiontek.com/power-supplies/dedicated-graphics-psu.html
> My 2 EVGA 3076 Nvidia GeForce 580 Hydro Copper 2s have an 8 and 6 pin, so I can only run 2 off of each. Right now its one psu per card.
> It's great though, my rig has 3 120VAC Wall plugs sticking out of the back. XD. Also, I can't plug them into the same power strip, because most standard power strips are rated for 1875W continuous. Chances are I won't draw more than that at any one time, but the potential for 2400 is there...
> Edit: More importantly, am I ok with 2 120 rads right now? Or do I need to beg my funding source to support a 240? I suppose it would be safe, wouldn't it...


yeah it would be more secure if you have a 240 to get cooler temps


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> two 1500w psus? seriously did you just have money to throw out on useless stuff you dont need!!!! i guarantee you that one 1500w psu could run your entires system with trips 580s probably quad 580s... two 1500w psus...not trying to insult you, but that is just, stupid! i mean, MAX power draw on a single 580 is only 250watts!!!


No, ONE 1500W psu. two dedicated graphics card psu's... Each of those runs at 450. The standard psu runs everything else. I'm not crazy, but I did have a slightly higher budget for this machine than I would normaly.

This is my first custom rig, so I probably made some errors, none of which I would consider detrimental. My first focus was make it capable of doing my homework, since I'm a college student majoring in computer science focusing on Artificial Intelligence, machine learning, and graphics. Second was gaming. Due to the nature of my research, I spent a lot of my budget on a really nice processor and nice ram and motherboard, and some other necessary things that, while not rig related, were necessary for my schooling. School will always come first until I graduate, which won't be too long now. Then I can blast money on super nice things.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Great game... but I only played it for a month. They did a great job of adding a single player game into an MMO universe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I bought it the other week and played it for a few days... For one, the graphics were extremely disappointing IMO, for a Bioware game and it just felt like I was playing on a empty WoW server. I was able to jump right into the game because the layout was so similar to WoW. Anyways, I canceled to make sure they didn't bill me after my free 30days.


I am just really enjoying the story for now. I'm no MMO expert by any means, so I can't compare it to anything really. I'm a Star Wars nerd and that's the draw for me.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> well, if you did just the slighest bit of research you could answer both those questions yourself....the u0channel just cleans up a window cut and makes it look better, use double sided tape to hold window in or pop rivots...
> and NOOOOOOOOOO that board does not have a usb 3.0 header, you need to get the extreme 4 to get usb 3.0 headers
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157271
> took me all of six seconds to pull up that board on newegg to show you the specs.


Yes thank you, I am being lazy,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this!
> Took me about five seconds on google... Trying looking yourself before demanding answers from people.


Not "demanding" answers, so chill your balls


----------



## evil jerry

wow 1004 pages to read, I knew I should of been following this group even though I didn't own a phantom yet. Like 10 minutes ago I ordered me a pink phantom and an extra side panel with the window installed. They did not carry the window panel in pink but it does not matter to me as I plan on doing something custom with the phantom. I believe I've seen two Matte black phantoms on here. I know I want a flat/matte color with the paint job I plan on putting on the case. Either Green, Pink, or Blue. Anyways I'm excited to be here as I love seeing what people have done with this amazing case. I plan on picking yall's knowledge and getting advice and hopefully I can create something truly show worthy.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> wow 1004 pages to read, I knew I should of been following this group even though I didn't own a phantom yet. Like 10 minutes ago I ordered me a pink phantom and an extra side panel with the window installed. They did not carry the window panel in pink but it does not matter to me as I plan on doing something custom with the phantom. I believe I've seen two Matte black phantoms on here. I know I want a flat/matte color with the paint job I plan on putting on the case. Either Green, Pink, or Blue. Anyways I'm excited to be here as I love seeing what people have done with this amazing case. I plan on picking yall's knowledge and getting advice and hopefully I can create something truly show worthy.


Best of luck with it. Look forward to seeing your project.


----------



## timetoparty

Hey guys, Yesterday was my first time building a computer, I went with this manly case and i recon i picked the wrong mobo BUT LETS NOT GET TO FAR INTO THAT







Anyways I have a Asrock Extreme3 Gen3 motherboard and i have two slight issues. Somehow i managed to correctly hook everything up BUT the led and fans...The sleep led works but the actual bigger one does not come on. If you have that motherboard could you kindly post a pic where the led cord goes







Now the fan thing...i googled for like two hours trying to figure out where these connections go. I didnt find anything so i just hooked them bad boys up to channel fan 1,2,3. DId i do right by doing that or am i a idiot? It would seem that before i hooked those up to the channels the fan controller worked however when connected to the motherboard channels the controller no longer does anything :O


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timetoparty*
> 
> Hey guys, Yesterday was my first time building a computer, I went with this manly case and i recon i picked the wrong mobo BUT LETS NOT GET TO FAR INTO THAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I have a Asrock Extreme3 Gen3 motherboard and i have two slight issues. Somehow i managed to correctly hook everything up BUT the led and fans...The sleep led works but the actual bigger one does not come on. If you have that motherboard could you kindly post a pic where the led cord goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fan thing...i googled for like two hours trying to figure out where these connections go. I didnt find anything so i just hooked them bad boys up to channel fan 1,2,3. DId i do right by doing that or am i a idiot? It would seem that before i hooked those up to the channels the fan controller worked however when connected to the motherboard channels the controller no longer does anything :O


Did you get the Phantom? What is the sleep led? Not really sure what you are talking about there. If a fan's led for the big 200mm is not on hit the button on the back near the top. You can hook up the fans however you would like but if you look at the fan cables you should see a picture on a little tab. That picture tells which to hook up where. The bar to the left is the front fan, the two dashes are the side panel fans, the big dash is the 200mm side fan, the two big circles are the two top 200mm fans, and the bar on the right is for the rear fan.

If you want to be able to control the fans by using the controller on the top they have to be plugged into the cables with the tabs. If you want your computer to control the fans then plug them into the motherboard.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> No, ONE 1500W psu. two dedicated graphics card psu's... Each of those runs at 450. The standard psu runs everything else. I'm not crazy, but I did have a slightly higher budget for this machine than I would normaly.
> This is my first custom rig, so I probably made some errors, none of which I would consider detrimental. My first focus was make it capable of doing my homework, since I'm a college student majoring in computer science focusing on Artificial Intelligence, machine learning, and graphics. Second was gaming. Due to the nature of my research, I spent a lot of my budget on a really nice processor and nice ram and motherboard, and some other necessary things that, while not rig related, were necessary for my schooling. School will always come first until I graduate, which won't be too long now. Then I can blast money on super nice things.


thats still too much...that 1500w psu could run your entire system with up to 3 580s i guarantee you that and it could prob do 4-580s.
but at least your not running two 1500w psu's lol.
but yah you should just put everything on your big one, gonna make it all simple and clean and a lot less wires!
and as far as having super nice thing, you already have that!!! two 580's, SUUUUUUUUUUUUPER nice, and a 1500w psu, SUUUUUPER nice.


----------



## wireeater

Ok. So how would I remove the large bay area for hard drives and replace it with the small bay from the center?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Ok. So how would I remove the large bay area for hard drives and replace it with the small bay from the center?


the small one just unscrews. the large bay is pop rivit'ed in so you have to drill out all the rivits. then you just put the small bay up there and either screw holes in it or use pop rivits to secure it. kinda easy but you do need some tools.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> thats still too much...that 1500w psu could run your entire system with up to 3 580s i guarantee you that and it could prob do 4-580s.
> but at least your not running two 1500w psu's lol.
> but yah you should just put everything on your big one, gonna make it all simple and clean and a lot less wires!
> and as far as having super nice thing, you already have that!!! two 580's, SUUUUUUUUUUUUPER nice, and a 1500w psu, SUUUUUPER nice.


Better too much than too little, yes? I'm being a little overcautious... XD


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Better too much than too little, yes? I'm being a little overcautious... XD


its just a waste having those other power supplies...the 1500w psu alone is over kill already lol.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> its just a waste having those other power supplies...the 1500w psu alone is over kill already lol.


I was curious and just did a little research. Preliminary results (read, I didn't go too much farther than the first page of a google search) indicate that 1500 won't be enough for all 4 at full, especially if I'm overclocking. It will probably run 3, but its safe to run 2. Even if I don't end up needing the second dedicated psu, I didn't pay enough for it for me to lose sleep over the wasted money.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

I removed the little drive bay next to the psu on my phantom. does anyone know what size of fan fits there? it looks like people are putting 120mm fans there... but i tried it on my case and it dosnt fit.. anyone know why?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> I removed the little drive bay next to the psu on my phantom. does anyone know what size of fan fits there? it looks like people are putting 120mm fans there... but i tried it on my case and it dosnt fit.. anyone know why?


There's a great diagram in the first 50 pages of this thread illustrating the position of the holes. Maybe an older member knows where the link is. Basically, The holes are not square. I think one dimension lines up, but the other doesn't. If you want all 4 mounting holes, you're going to have to drill some. Otherwise, you should just be able to mount by 2.

I personally have not tried this. I don't have a spare fan lying around.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I was curious and just did a little research. Preliminary results (read, I didn't go too much farther than the first page of a google search) indicate that 1500 won't be enough for all 4 at full, especially if I'm overclocking. It will probably run 3, but its safe to run 2. Even if I don't end up needing the second dedicated psu, I didn't pay enough for it for me to lose sleep over the wasted money.


well you are correct there, it wont run 4-580s and the rest of your system, but honestly there is no reason to think about going quad 580s now, especially when the gtx600 series are only a month away and ivy bridge is right after that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reaver83

wow guys, I'm out for a week and thats a TON of reading to get caught up! I had to skip over alot, but at least read the 1st sentance of each post.

Grat's Rowey







, MyBadOmen, sorry your feeling sick, I was out for 2 days with a bug. Thank god for a strong stomach, right? And GRATS EERYONE for all the pages and 10K+ Posts!

I was thinking, do they sale a front panel with the side 200MM vent deleted? Maybe for those people reverse ATXing their case. Would be a awesome market for them, and would make my job less difficult to have to use what I cut out from the back panel to graft onto the front panel. Once Funding is availible for my project I'll get started, but until then, it's just sitting in the box next to my desk







But, things are looking up. I'm looking into a job right now that will grant me free access to a Auto shop w/a paint booth







Wish me luck!


----------



## faMine

I love you all <3


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> There's a great diagram in the first 50 pages of this thread illustrating the position of the holes. Maybe an older member knows where the link is. Basically, The holes are not square. I think one dimension lines up, but the other doesn't. If you want all 4 mounting holes, you're going to have to drill some. Otherwise, you should just be able to mount by 2.
> I personally have not tried this. I don't have a spare fan lying around.


cool thanks


----------



## DanielMysterio

Finally I can see the end of sleeving







.
Only to more cables to sleeve and then I am done with it


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Anyone know where can i get another small HDD bay ??

I took the big one out and i would like to have 2 small one's


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yes thank you, I am being lazy,
> Not "demanding" answers, so chill your balls


Yeah yeah... Youre welcome for the link regardless.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> the small one just unscrews. the large bay is pop rivit'ed in so you have to drill out all the rivits. then you just put the small bay up there and either screw holes in it or use pop rivits to secure it. kinda easy but you do need some tools.


Actually right after I posted that I got brave and took a flat head and pop them out with a hammer.









Hopefully I will be making room for a RAD to put there...

I just took the bay and strapped it in the optical bay until I can find a way to mount it bellow.


----------



## timetoparty

Ok guys, The NZXT Phantom 410 came with a "fan controller" The fans with just the controller power plugged in work fine, No other connections JUST the fan to controller. I dont understand why is there 3 extra cables that came with the fan system...i thought i was suppose to plug them into my motherboard however when i did the fans would run nothing but high and the controller didnt work at all... Can someone explain how these connections to the fans work? I have a asrock extreme3 gen3 motherboard if you need to know.


----------



## wireeater

Plugs from the fan controller go to the fans. The controller powers them and controls the RPMS. NOTHING should go to the MB from your case fans.


----------



## wireeater

*Inspiration for this MOD, agentsmith5150 & num1son*









I hate you guys and this website!

All I want to do is MOD now.

So I drilled holes through the small 3.5 bay that was originally in the center of the case and mounted it where the large 3.5 bay was before I took it out this morning.

I used 1 1/8 drill bit. Set the cage under the Optical bay and used the 2 holes on each side that were already there and took a silver sharpie and marked the spots on the bay to drill

Came out clean and I just used some left over short screws that came with the case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wireeater

Ok, so when I was putting the drives back in.. I noticed a great way to integrate the bay release for the SSD. 1 drill hole and it was all I needed to do. Then I just used a port already on the release bay that would easily hold a screw







. I think it goes very well and frees room from inside of the case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## evil jerry

thats awesome, I'm anticipating modding my phantom. it can't get here fast enough. i'm trying to finish all my other projects i'm working on before it gets here.


----------



## Caruban

IDEA!!!

My dad is a real gearhead. He was an auto mechanic for a really long time. He used to talk about his cars and his mods to them. Cars were to him what the Phantom is to us. So, for his birthday, I'm thinking this:










Crossed with this.










Think it could turn out cool?

I'm thinking really basic stuff. The exterior painted in GTO orange, the trim in yellow, the LED's in yellow, the grills stay black, add a window, and make the motherboard panel and/or drive bays cream to match the interior of the car. Maybe some additional striping on the side, and DEFINITELY "The Judge" logo.


----------



## wireeater

Go for it and let us be "the judge" of it.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Go for it and let us be "the judge" of it.


^^
this


----------



## Pikoy

woot got a new toy today got a samsung galaxy s2 gonna take some awesome pics with it after charging


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Actually right after I posted that I got brave and took a flat head and pop them out with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will be making room for a RAD to put there...
> I just took the bay and strapped it in the optical bay until I can find a way to mount it bellow.
> 
> that works too!!! lol
> if you look through my pictures on my profile you can see what i did with mine if you want any ideas


----------



## kgtuning

you guys are a bit more brave then me drilling out those rivots.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> *Inspiration for this MOD, agentsmith5150 & num1son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you guys and this website!
> All I want to do is MOD now.
> So I drilled holes through the small 3.5 bay that was originally in the center of the case and mounted it where the large 3.5 bay was before I took it out this morning.
> I used 1 1/8 drill bit. Set the cage under the Optical bay and used the 2 holes on each side that were already there and took a silver sharpie and marked the spots on the bay to drill
> Came out clean and I just used some left over short screws that came with the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Actually right after I posted that I got brave and took a flat head and pop them out with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will be making room for a RAD to put there...
> I just took the bay and strapped it in the optical bay until I can find a way to mount it bellow.
> that works too!!! lol
> if you look through my pictures on my profile you can see what i did with mine if you want any ideas
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you may have missed the other one. I got it mounted last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better than ties.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eagz

Hey folks ... seems I'm new here

So, after a few years of laptops ... I've decided I need to build another desktop
So I've chosen the Phantom case like all you happy people

Well this is where I'm at, at the moment:

Please don't get disturbed by image quality haha

I have removed the 2nd HHD tray
Found my ancient old Scythe Kama bay (ill spray it black later) pulled out the old clicking scythe to put a Noctua in it
Lowered my dvd down to create a bit of a tunnel for it
Put a Coolmaster 120mm on the front for the HDDs

Now the plan is, the place a piece of black acrylic behind the 140mm Noctua keeping air in the case from that and the side fans
Get a 2nd 200mm for the top as exhaust.
Get a corsair H70 and place that in the bottom of 5.25" bays ... I noticed a few of you have already done this ... how did you get it to stay in place ? use the drive clips on the side of the fan casing ?
Again ... more Noctuas on the H70

So hopefully with 2 fans creating a tunnel into the H70, it should be nice and cool








From looking at everyone elses images and a bit of measuring, should work out that a GTX 580 should create a nice division in the case

Ram and cpu being cooler in the top
Gfx and hdds in the lower

I'm going to test the PSU mounted both ways ... see what happens with temps
Also thinking of swapping out the grill which covers the 200/230mm fan mount with come clear/tinted acrylic ? thoughts ?

Hide some wires and have a general tidy up








Ill keep you posted


----------



## Rowey

How come you have the noctua blowing air out? you should be blowing the hot air out of the top, i personally would scrap puttng a fan there and move that noctua to the front or exhaust.

Apart from that it looks awesome! Whats that huge thing in the 5'25 bays?

What hardware are you using?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> How come you have the noctua blowing air out? you should be blowing the hot air out of the top, i personally would scrap puttng a fan there and move that noctua to the front or exhaust.
> Apart from that it looks awesome! Whats that huge thing in the 5'25 bays?
> What hardware are you using?


The huge thing in the 5'25 bays is a Scythe Kama Bay Plus 5.25. I'm gonna put one (got 2 black) in the 5'25 bays of my Pink Phantom.


----------



## Draven

OK so I sent an email to NZXT about the fan controller and on/off button blue leds, I am going with the red and black theme so lets see if they will help me as I am from Canada. lol


----------



## ilhe4e12345

well i just ordered mine, should be here by middle of next week. Ill post pictures when i get it and open it up. Picked up the green and black model, it caught my eye. Im looking forward to finally getting this case


----------



## dartuil

i'm thinking to buy a new monitor , im now on a 19 1366*768. Will I see the difference? I mean The resolution is higher so maybe more things on the screen with the 22 or 23.


----------



## Reaper2794

go for samsung or LG 23", dont buy asus or acer or anything like that


----------



## wireeater

Why not? LOL. I have 3 24" inch ASUS LED's and they have an amazing image/picture/response time. I looked at some LG IPS and was not impressed.

Do your own independent research on what you're looking for, don't take the opinion of a few people.


----------



## Reaper2794

if ur going for ASUS only their upper quality ones are good, the cheap **** ones with speakers on newegg are a pos


----------



## wireeater

Not sure why anyone with a gaming system would ever order LCD's with speakers anyways...


----------



## Reaper2794

i dont either...


----------



## wireeater

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236153

Reviews pretty much speak for themselves. If you looking for a 60hz monitor this is where its at for price/performance/quality.

ASUS also has a good warranty coverage and ASUS rapid replacement which they cover shipping both ways if you did need to return it.


----------



## Caruban

Grrr... I can't afford another Phantom for my father. Oh well... Maybe I could paint another case?

Nah... XD

I had an NZXT Apollo but sold it to buy the Phantom.
(I suppose I haven't been here long enough to ask if I could buy someone else's spare... )


----------



## faMine

I'm happy with my Asus GV236H or whatever it is


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Actually right after I posted that I got brave and took a flat head and pop them out with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will be making room for a RAD to put there...
> I just took the bay and strapped it in the optical bay until I can find a way to mount it bellow.


You just inspired me







I think I'm going to remove the large HDD cage and mount the small one inside the 5.25" drive bays. My DVD drive is at the top so there shouldn't be a problem screwing holes at the bottom and mounting it.

BTW, what's the best size/type of bit to use for drilling out the rivets? And also what size to drill holes to mount the small HDD bay?


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> You just inspired me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to remove the large HDD cage and mount the small one inside the 5.25" drive bays. My DVD drive is at the top so there shouldn't be a problem screwing holes at the bottom and mounting it.
> BTW, what's the best size/type of bit to use for drilling out the rivets? And also what size to drill holes to mount the small HDD bay?


My DVD drive is at the bottom but the screws are so small it didn't get in the way when putting it back in.

I would just get a drill bit that is a little smaller than the actual rivet. I think I posted the size I used to drill the holes, I used a 1/8th bit then I just used some extra screws that the case came with and they screwed in pretty tight.


----------



## Eagz

Ahh, yes, when i took that photo I hadnt flipped the 140mm Noctua over ... Its not an intake fan on the bottom and will have x2 200mm exhausts on the top









Looking at a i7 3820 on a P9Z79 Pro with a GTX 580 3gb

Just haven't gone and picked it all up yet


----------



## thomasrs

Hello Hello! Please add me to the phantom club! Recent proud owner of a phantom and getting ready to get into waterocoling.


----------



## kgtuning

maybe a noob question, but why would someone do a reversed atx case mod? is there a benefit?


----------



## BryonM

Hi!

I am now the proud owner of a Black Phantom. I am not getting into modding it yet as this is my first build. I am ordering the rest of the parts in a day or two when I figure out the answer to my question.

This is the mobo I am getting: Link

It only seem's to have 3 fan connectors on the board, but I went with all 7 fans for my case. Not being able to find out exactly how the can controller works, I am unsure how I will be able to plug 7 fans into a 3 connector board. I know the Phantom fan controller has 5 sliders and 2 of those sliders control 2 fans, So I am set there, but will I need a splitter for the board? Do they make those? If so will it reduce my expected RPM?

Thank you so much, sorry if this is the wrong place to post this btw.

Bryon


----------



## wireeater

Grats on purchase. You don't hook any of your case fans to the board. All 7 fans have their own plug that come from the controller. The fan controller is what powers the fans with a 4 pin power connection.


----------



## Eagz

Fan Controller can run at 20W per channel, so you won't see a power loss over the channel to cause reduced speed

Yes 3Pin Fan splitters or Y-Cables are widely available

I have 3 channels that are running 2 fans

I have
2 front
2 top
1 bottom
1 rear
2 CPU
1 PSU
3 GFX

total of 12 fans


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITninja04*
> 
> NZXT Phantom Black and Green
> Specs:
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ Motherboard
> AMD 8150 8 Core ~ 4GHz (all 8 cores)
> 16 GB DDR3 - Corsair
> 120 GB Corsair SSD
> 1 TB Seagate 7200 RPM Data Drive
> 2x PNY GeForce 560Ti OC'ed in SLI
> 1000 Watt Cooler Master Bronze Certified SLI PSU
> Cooling:
> 3-120 MM case fans
> Corsair H100 mounted where 200MM Fans used to be (in pics the H100 isn't installed, I had the H60) - 4, 120 MM fans
> Idle - 32-33 C
> Prime 95 @ 30 minutes - 45-46 C
> FPS:
> Battlefield 3 1080p Ultra High Settings - 60+ FPS
> more soon...


reverse your PSU


----------



## thomasrs

How do I get added to the phantom club?


----------



## dartuil

by posting a picture with name


----------



## Kranik

Hello!

Long-time lurker here, I've had my Phantom for awhile now but I've only just started building in it and I'm curious about something:

I'd like to add a 360mm radiator to the roof of the case to help the 140mm radiator I have in the front keep my motherboard, CPU and soon GPU nice and cool and I've noticed that there are two possible configurations for such a setup. The first involves keeping the 200mm fans in the roof as exhaust pulling air through the radiator mounted using the provided brackets and the second involves removing the two 200mm fans and mounting the radiator directly to the roof with 3 120mm fans pushing air through the radiator. My question is: which do you think would provide better temps?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> by posting a picture with name


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasrs*
> 
> How do I get added to the phantom club?


Check the first post. I am a couple months behind in updating the list though. I promise to do it soon. If anyone wants, I can give them the spreadsheets and they can do it?


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Hey guys I got my sleeveing in from MDPC-X Thursday and since then have been working on all my cables. Was slowed by "How I Met Your Mother" don't watch tv while doing this you will make a lot of mistakes lol or at least i did. Also the tool I bought from MNPC-tech broke so I had to use the stable trick which actually worked better then the tool but O well. Let me know what you think of the cables. And sorry about the low quality I had to use my phone no camera at the moment.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.TheRon*
> 
> Hey guys I got my sleeveing in from MDPC-X Thursday and since then have been working on all my cables. Was slowed by "How I Met Your Mother" don't watch tv while doing this you will make a lot of mistakes lol or at least i did. Also the tool I bought from MNPC-tech broke so I had to use the stable trick which actually worked better then the tool but O well. Let me know what you think of the cables. And sorry about the low quality I had to use my phone no camera at the moment.


They look great


----------



## Eagz

looks awesome, how long did that take you doing each single wire haha ?


----------



## k.3nny

verry nice job on that!


----------



## Ryncrash

I would love to do that and braid them but damn that looks like its going to take a year to do all those wires.
My cable managment isn't great but i believe i need to take some time to figure out what im going to do
Adding water loop and, sleveing cables but what colors


----------



## Caruban

Today I learned:

1) On the fan controller, high is toward the middle of the case and low is toward the side. I though it was in reverse.
2) If you plug a Thermaltake 760+ into the fan controller, the controller also controls the pump speed. Hint: Turning it on high makes bleeding much easier. Also, the stock fan on it is the loudest thing in my case.
3) If you shove your hands through the stock 200mm fan when it's running on high, it won't cut your hand up, but will sting pretty badly.

Also, this is my first time water cooling! I'm pretty proud of myself that I set it up without major leaks and got it all bled properly without complications! A simple achievement, yes, considering how often people on this thread must do that... but I'm happy for a first experience with simple water cooling.

I'm running the pump for a while tonight, then tomorrow will be exams, first boot, simple benchmarking, and hopefully Assassin's Creed Revelations.

Speaking of which, What are some good benchmark programs to use? I vaguely know of 3dmark and superpi, and I see people using some sort of intel stability test? I'm just looking for some basic stuff. What are the common ones? I will also accept a link to already existing answers. XD


----------



## DanielMysterio

Sneak Preview


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> You mean the Phantom 410 don't you...
> I think it looks quite cool...
> 
> EDIT: Oops, when you said no you meant the other one... i thought you meant the other way around from WHITE/RED, as in RED/WHITE


I didn't know my little Phantom made it into the big boy thread.







I've since added anti-kink coils, although I'm not sold on them yet. MyBadOmen's Venom was kinda my inspiration.











Yes, the photo is crappy, but my cell phone is all I've got. Also, you might notice the white cables for the GPU are gone. Apparently there is a short in one of the extensions.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> I didn't know my little Phantom made it into the big boy thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've since added anti-kink coils, although I'm not sold on them yet. MyBadOmen's Venom was kinda my inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the photo is crappy, but my cell phone is all I've got. Also, you might notice the white cables for the GPU are gone. Apparently there is a short in one of the extensions.


Not trying to be rude, but this is the Phantom club. Not the Phantom 410 club. Good job on your rig, but please post it in the proper thread. We don't need this thread to be cluttered up with the Phantom 410 pics.

Not knocking on your rig, so don't get all pissy


----------



## ChrisTahoe

The first pic was taken from THIS thread, where somebody else had nabbed it either from the 410 forum, or NZXT's FB page where I had also posted it. I was just perusing this thread when I saw it, and was just surprised, so I thought I'd chime in. I'm well aware of the 410 club.

I apologize for my flagrant ignorance in posting in this thread, where I clearly have zero business. Next time I will think twice, no, three times before I make another such error. Please, find it in your warm heart to forgive my idiocy. I can't help being stupid, I'm American after all.


----------



## Reaper2794

Lol... quite the drama queen are we


----------



## ChrisTahoe

You read me like a book. There really needs to be a sarcasm font.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but this is the Phantom club. Not the Phantom 410 club. Good job on your rig, but please post it in the proper thread. We don't need this thread to be cluttered up with the Phantom 410 pics.
> Not knocking on your rig, so don't get all pissy


You seem like the only person getting pissy, just saying.


----------



## Rowey

Reaper, not got anything positive to say dont say it at all, i posted his _phantom 410_ in here first. You didnt have any bones to pick with me so just dont kick up such a stir, T_HIS IS THE PHANTOM CLUB NOT THE CLUB FOR MARDY ARSE TROLLS_

Nice build ChrisTahoe, love the red and white, dont really think that kink coil fits in well though thats just my opinion. You going to be getting some more extensions for your gpus?

Great build

DanielMysterio, Looks freaking awesome!!!, lots of loop dangling about though, are you using angled fittings or not?


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Thanks guys. Ya it took roughly 30 minutes for each cable to depin sleeve and get it back in to the connector. So if you do it least have a weekend or a three day weekend to do it and nothing but it. I had to stop and pick it up again several times and go to class and work it really throws you off and when u start again u got to relearn the little things lol. O and be prepared for cramped hand sore fingers and eyes that wanna pop out of ur sockets but in my opinion well worth the time and effort and cheaper then buying custom extentions.


----------



## esproductions

Didn't even know there was a Phantom 410 club! Would it have been better if they were part of the same thread or seperated threads is better?


----------



## wireeater

So I take it the 410 from the looks isn't a full size enthusiast tower?


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Reaper, not got anything positive to say dont say it at all, i posted his _phantom 410_ in here first. You didnt have any bones to pick with me so just dont kick up such a stir, T_HIS IS THE PHANTOM CLUB NOT THE CLUB FOR MARDY ARSE TROLLS_
> Nice build ChrisTahoe, love the red and white, dont really think that kink coil fits in well though thats just my opinion. You going to be getting some more extensions for your gpus?
> Great build
> DanielMysterio, Looks freaking awesome!!!, lots of loop dangling about though, are you using angled fittings or not?


I haven't got any angled fittings yet. The only hose that kinda looks wierd is the one from the Rad to the Pump.

My plan is to get a Waterblock for my 580 and another 240mm Rad on the bottom.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Nice build ChrisTahoe, love the red and white, dont really think that kink coil fits in well though thats just my opinion. You going to be getting some more extensions for your gpus?
> Great build


At some point I will. I ended up RMA-ing my GPU over the extensions. (Problem diagnostic error, took until the new card to realize the GPU itself wasn't the issue)







. Now that everything is together and working, I just want to use it for awhile before I do any more to it. It's my first desktop and only desktop, and I no longer own a laptop, so I need this up and running while class is still in session. This summer I want to paint the 120mm radiators white, swap the fans (the blue doesn't match, I realize this, but they were cheap), and I'm sure by then I will have more added to the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Didn't even know there was a Phantom 410 club! Would it have been better if they were part of the same thread or seperated threads is better?


Last time it was brought up more people felt the 410 should have its own club due to the fact that this thread was already so big. However, there are so few 410 owners on OCN right now I'm not sure how big of a difference it really makes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> So I take it the 410 from the looks isn't a full size enthusiast tower?


The main difference (size wise) from the Phantom vs the Phantom 410 is that the 410 isn't as long (front to back). There are differences in layout as well.


----------



## wireeater

So NZXT already shipped out the parts I requested on Friday evening.. top notch customer service right there. It wasn't even for anything that broke either which is really unbelievable.

Have ever... my BROKEN replacement from CoolerMaster won't be here until tomorrow which makes it over 2.5 weeks that I've been waiting...


----------



## KillerSmoke

hi guys i have a nzxt phantom and i see some of you, putting the corsair h50 and h60 in the 5.25" bays how do u that i want to do this

here some picture of how he seens now with the H60



PS.: sorry for my bad english isn't my native language


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> I didn't know my little Phantom made it into the big boy thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've since added anti-kink coils, although I'm not sold on them yet. MyBadOmen's Venom was kinda my inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the photo is crappy, but my cell phone is all I've got. Also, you might notice the white cables for the GPU are gone. Apparently there is a short in one of the extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but this is the Phantom club. Not the Phantom 410 club. Good job on your rig, but please post it in the proper thread. We don't need this thread to be cluttered up with the Phantom 410 pics.
> 
> Not knocking on your rig, so don't get all pissy
Click to expand...

Gotta love when the new guy comes in and starts checking people.


----------



## faMine

I didn't check this in 12 hours and I come back with 38 posts.. Oh dear lawrd


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Gotta love when the new guy comes in and starts checking people.


This, This, oh this...!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> This, This, oh this...!


yep


----------



## ace ventura069

recieved my new toy today


----------



## faMine

I wish Asus would send me my old toy back


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I wish Asus would send me my old toy back


why don't you send them an email?


----------



## ThePandaman

A little update from me.
Bought some Bitfenix extensions, would have sleeved myself, but the white connectors are too sexy.
This build will at some point be completely whited out with blood red water-cooling, so I drilled out the big hard drive rack.
Also bought 2 FN 200RB fans for the top, a 1-meter sleeved NZXT white led cable and a 3.5'' to 5.25'' converter for my hard drives. Furthermore I made a psu cover out of aluminium which I painted white.

Still need a bit of work with cable management, and a better camera









As you can see I have a fan plugged into my motherboard, unfortunately my fan controller have a broken channel. Which email address do you guys write to when you need replacement parts?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> why don't you send them an email?


They are waiting on inventory to come in. If it's not available by Wednesday, I have to call them to work out a deal for a different card.


----------



## wireeater

Creamy case... lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> why don't you send them an email?
> 
> 
> 
> They are waiting on inventory to come in. If it's not available by Wednesday, I have to call them to work out a deal for a different card.
Click to expand...

7950!


----------



## faMine

lol a boy can dream!


----------



## BryonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> recieved my new toy today


Nice!!

I am still trying to decided which 6950 I want too get. I was thinking about this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125385

Not sold yet on the only 1Gb though.

Btw thanks for the fan info!

Bryon.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I wish Asus would send me my old toy back


They are pretty quick to write you a RMA, (shipping at your expence) but they take a while to get things going. I waited a Month for my Motherboard to go through RMA, only for them to send me a replacement board that was a different revision. Was not thrilled with the whole experiance, and when I looked up the place I supposedly sent it to, it was a Technical Park that was STILL IN DEVELOPMENT







Some place in Indiana. I was totally freaking out. That, and the whole time it was gone, they never updated the status of my RMA. Was not happy with Asus Customer service at all.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BryonM*
> 
> Nice!!
> I am still trying to decided which 6950 I want too get. I was thinking about this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125385
> Not sold yet on the only 1Gb though.
> Btw thanks for the fan info!
> Bryon.


I would go for THE 2gb verzin thoug.
I have it also and i realy like it ;-)
Fan info?


----------



## RonB94GT

I had to RMA one of my ASUS 5850 sent to that Technical Park in Indiana. They sent me a brand new card super quick. I was more than pleased with them. I think the card was shipped from California though.


----------



## faMine

The 6950 I sent was too Indiana. They sent me back my card after RMA, DAMAGED!!! So I called them up and told them. It's been three weeks and they haven't resolved the issue. Haven't been able to run crossfire


----------



## DanielMysterio

So build log update is up







http://www.overclock.net/t/1144533/build-log-red-phantom-assassin/40#post_16693700

Preview


----------



## DanielMysterio

@faMine

Sorry to hear that.

I have to send back my GTX 580 soon to, because the HDMI port is broken and the screen flickers in any game.


----------



## wireeater

Looks awesome, the only peeve I have is the sticker.. if you could cut the film around the guy so you couldn't see the box around him would make it look x10 better.

On another note, I picked up Res, Pump and Rad from the market place today to prepair for my loop. Hopefully I can find another rad and misc pieces to help cut the cost on this build. The water blocks for 2 7950's are the killers.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Ah that sticker. You can't actually see the difference in the color if there wouldn't be the flash of the camera.

Thanks for the feedback tough

I will take of the stickers or badges from the front.
I have something planned for the front to


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Looks awesome, the only peeve I have is the sticker.. if you could cut the film around the guy so you couldn't see the box around him would make it look x10 better.
> On another note, I picked up Res, Pump and Rad from the market place today to prepair for my loop. Hopefully I can find another rad and misc pieces to help cut the cost on this build. The water blocks for 2 7950's are the killers.


What water blocks are you/did you get? I've been more than happy with the EK block for my 7970. 1200 MHz on the core clock and my max temps in FurMark are 43 *C, and while playing BF3 it tops out at 40 *C.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> The 6950 I sent was too Indiana. They sent me back my card after RMA, DAMAGED!!! So I called them up and told them. It's been three weeks and they haven't resolved the issue. Haven't been able to run crossfire


Well lucky yoo, you had xfire in the first place or you really would be bummed. I was happy with asus when I had to RMA my mobo during the sandy bridge recall.


----------



## faMine

Yeah I'm definitely lucky I have an extra. If not, I'd be even more peeved.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> recieved my new toy today


Cant wait till i get my 680 and rape all that is know to man!!!


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> What water blocks are you/did you get? I've been more than happy with the EK block for my 7970. 1200 MHz on the core clock and my max temps in FurMark are 43 *C, and while playing BF3 it tops out at 40 *C.


Ya I was going with the EK 7970 blocks.


----------



## kgtuning

just checking to see if my rig shows up.


----------



## faMine

I found k3nny in CS:GO!


----------



## BryonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> I would go for THE 2gb verzin thoug.
> I have it also and i realy like it ;-)
> Fan info?


Only reason I was so set on that 1Gb is because it has that 3 fan cooler. I heard that other versions run kinda hot. Which one do you have? Newegg has deactivated all of there's so I will have to find another place to get it.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I found k3nny in CS:GO!


haha







!!

Shht :$


----------



## LiljHoN05

Hello!

Here' my unfinished business:









more here: http://westsidecasemods.com/screenshot/project-phantom-diffuser/


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> Hello!
> Here' my unfinished business:
> *snip*
> more here: http://westsidecasemods.com/screenshot/project-phantom-diffuser/


That front door looks badass! Nice work


----------



## LiljHoN05

Thank You,. ^_^


----------



## k.3nny

sexeyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Pikoy

nice mod there bro







love the front panel


----------



## wireeater

Smexy, that front door is awesome. I would be interesting in seeing a cleaner, more open shot of the inside though


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> Thank You,. ^_^
> 
> *snip*
> *snip*


What kind of Liquid do you plan on using? I think a reactive red would go perfect with your color scheme.

Also, out of curiosity, the front 120MM radiator, does it vent inward or out? Trying to get a general airflow scheme for this case, but having a hard time. Mine is going to be a little different though, so I should probably be talking to the ones that have done the mods I plan on doing, like K.3nny and Kaged


----------



## Phoenix18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> Hello!
> Here' my unfinished business:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more here: http://westsidecasemods.com/screenshot/project-phantom-diffuser/


Sick mod bro! Good to see you here.







Its me Mkdd18 of TPC.


----------



## Rowey

Looks awesome, i really like it. What is that thing on the top panel? the rectangle shaped interface thingy, its not the first time ive seen one, in the same place either.

Looks really good though, please, please keep us updated.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Looks awesome, i really like it. What is that thing on the top panel? the rectangle shaped interface thingy, its not the first time ive seen one, in the same place either.
> Looks really good though, please, please keep us updated.


the last one you saw was this one


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Looks awesome, i really like it. What is that thing on the top panel? the rectangle shaped interface thingy, its not the first time ive seen one, in the same place either.
> Looks really good though, please, please keep us updated.


NZXT Sentry LXE fan controller

Says it in his build log on West Side Mods


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BryonM*
> 
> Only reason I was so set on that 1Gb is because it has that 3 fan cooler. I heard that other versions run kinda hot. Which one do you have? Newegg has deactivated all of there's so I will have to find another place to get it.


look in my build log


----------



## Dr.TheRon

This may be a dumb question so I apologize in advance and I didn't Google it either didn't really know how to word it lol. But how do you remove the clear pieces on the fan controller panel. Like the ones I am point at with the screw driver.


----------



## wireeater

something like that I'd assume they were glued or pressed in. You can probably just push them out with some gentle pressure.


----------



## DanielMysterio

How do you like this?


----------



## faMine

I'm not even a fan of the series but


----------



## DanielMysterio

It's only Photoshoped until I get a dremel. My next project


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys cool new builds. Still extremely busy but not sick no more







keep up the great Mods guys.


----------



## reaver83

great to hear! I've come up with great Ideas, just waiting on some questions to be answered, and funding.


----------



## mybadomen

The funding part always bites! Anyway nice to be back and see you all again.And to the new members to the Club. Welcome!

Wow a few days down and i feel i have been away a million years. From this site not PC's trust me i got swamped today with work after not being able to do any all weak.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> How do you like this?


Oh almost forgot ... LOVE IT !


----------



## LiljHoN05

Hello Guys!

Can you please follow my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1228392/project-phantom-diffuser#post_16698151

I can answer any questions about my Phantom Build here,. ^_^

Thanks for the support and comment,. I will post my updated and detailed pictures here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1228392/project-phantom-diffuser#post_16698151

Thank You So Much,.


----------



## Sfirculitu

That all for now..
Im waiting on White LED
and also missing 1 3930K









And here is my room


----------



## ilhe4e12345

i jsut got my case TODAY! Cant wait till I get home, gonna put my parts in...photos to follow







..then its on to modding and water cooling


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> That all for now..
> Im waiting on White LED
> and also missing 1 3930K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my room


Too many colors IMO, but looks good! The paint looks a little scratched too, but it could be camera angle.

@Daniel. That looks really impressive! Can't wait to see how it turns out! Post lots of pictures!!!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Too many colors IMO


Agreed ^.

Got a lot done today, decided to wing it and took out a chizzle and hammer, surprisingly managed to get the big HDD cage out







I mounted the small one at the bottom where the big one used to be for now until I can get some help drilling holes to mount it inside the 5.25" drive bay







I also received the splitter for the back LED button, however it was only a 2 way splitter so I still have 1 led 200mm fan that won't light up. Contacted NZXT and they responded within minutes saying they'll send me another splitter. Gotta love that service









Also @LiljHoN05 that looks amazing. I'd definitely like to do some vents in the front door of mine with some blue LEDs glowing from the inside, but that's definitely out of my current skill level









I'll keep learning and get more experienced then hopefully have some case mods like LiljHoN05's and Omen's


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> The paint looks a little scratched too, but it could be camera angle.


Ye the paint didnt came up so well
becuse i make the mistake on the 1st time to paint it with spray
so i done the best after 1 week to really dry out and repaint but in some poits its hard to get also it was a white phatnom









and for info nerver start paint a case With SPRAY IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO USE IT! i didnt knew


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> Ye the paint didnt came up so well
> becuse i make the mistake on the 1st time to paint it with spray
> so i done the best after 1 week to really dry out and repaint but in some poits its hard to get also it was a white phatnom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for info nerver start paint a case With SPRAY! i didnt knew


You can use spray paint but if you do it right. It most likely gonna be alot of work. Sometimes more then if you had a professional spray gun.


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> You can use spray paint but if you do it right. It most likely gonna be alot of work. Sometimes more then if you had a professional spray gun.


I edit it.

yes ofcourse you can paint with spray
but you must to know very well how to use it and the spray gun as well


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> Ye the paint didnt came up so well
> becuse i make the mistake on the 1st time to paint it with spray
> so i done the best after 1 week to really dry out and repaint but in some poits its hard to get also it was a white phatnom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for info nerver start paint a case With SPRAY IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO USE IT! i didnt knew


If that started out as the white phantom, then some of that is really impressive. Based on the pictures, I thought it started black.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

can I be added to the club? Here's my new baby and im so happy, what do you all think?


----------



## esproductions

Owners list finally updated!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Owners list finally updated!


That's the one list I would Hate to keep updated. I'm waiting on my Phantom (friday) After I do a few mods to it, I will ask to be added which should not take long as I expect to do a full tear down Saturday.


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Hey I just got a white phantom case and I'm having trouble removing the screws from the small hdd bay. Currently removed 3 out and stripped 1 with a normal screwdriver.


----------



## esproductions

A few updates!

I've updated the first post of the thread. It is now cleaned up a bit, and I've also incorporated the Phantom Club insignia made by Rowey. Great work Rowey.

The owners list has also been updated. I apologize for the delay, it's been a busy past few months for me.

We have another contest coming up soon. We're thinking of doing a contest where people can take pictures of their Phantom in interesting places/locations. Seeing as how we have members from all over the world, it'd be great to see Phantoms in unique and cultural backdrops.

Let me know what you guys think of the updates and the contest.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Owners list finally updated!


can i join the club too plz?


----------



## BryonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesh_n_blood*
> 
> Hey I just got a white phantom case and I'm having trouble removing the screws from the small hdd bay. Currently removed 3 out and stripped 1 with a normal screwdriver.


You can try the rubber band trick, get a wide rubber band and place it over the top of the screw head, no push down hard and turn, it will sometimes give you the grip you need to get it out. If all else fails and you have a rotary tool of some kind, cut a notch across the head of the screw and remove it with a flathead.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> A few updates!
> I've updated the first post of the thread. It is now cleaned up a bit, and I've also incorporated the Phantom Club insignia made by Rowey. Great work Rowey.
> The owners list has also been updated. I apologize for the delay, it's been a busy past few months for me.
> We have another contest coming up soon. We're thinking of doing a contest where people can take pictures of their Phantom in interesting places/locations. Seeing as how we have members from all over the world, it'd be great to see Phantoms in unique and cultural backdrops.
> Let me know what you guys think of the updates and the contest.
> Thanks,
> Elan


I don't think I've been added to the owner's list, mine's a Special Edition with red trim.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i have a question about the headphone and mic that come with the case, they have to connections HD AUDIO and AC'97 which they seem the only connection possible fr them are the usb connection that is located on my motherboard which is the sabertooth x58. plus i have an asus D2X sound card which on my card there no similar connection that i can connect the HD AUDIO and the AC'97. So where can i connect them?


----------



## reaver83

BTW, Rowey, Do you mind if I make your Phantom Owners Logo a Sticker to put on my case. Since this will be the final case this build goes into I'm gonna throw all of my Product placement stickers on my case, neatly, (NVIDIA GTX, AMD Phenom II, Powered By Asus, etc). I'm telling you guys now, the things I have planned for this case are gonna blow minds







! Even though the parts inside aren't going to be top shelf, I think you guys will like where I'm going with it.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> BTW, Rowey, Do you mind if I make your Phantom Owners Logo a Sticker to put on my case.


I would be honored


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> A few updates!
> I've updated the first post of the thread. It is now cleaned up a bit, and I've also incorporated the Phantom Club insignia made by Rowey. Great work Rowey.
> The owners list has also been updated. I apologize for the delay, it's been a busy past few months for me.
> We have another contest coming up soon. We're thinking of doing a contest where people can take pictures of their Phantom in interesting places/locations. Seeing as how we have members from all over the world, it'd be great to see Phantoms in unique and cultural backdrops.
> Let me know what you guys think of the updates and the contest.
> Thanks,
> Elan


Sweet lol do i get a prize for coming up with the idea.


----------



## mybadomen

Woot Grats ROWEY !!! Ant the contest sounds great but my Phantom weighs a million pounds i doubt i would be taking it to far outside and to much of a pain in the butt to drain all the water to take it out for the day.Great idea but allot easier if we owned 410's or something. I could always hire a crane to move it.







i move it to my kitchen and back and it kills me moving it that far.We have some really nice views here also like where the Cannons are mounted near the water where they fought one of the world wars. Or i could even sit in front of the Crows Nest from the Perfect Storm Movie because that's right around the corner from me but some drunk might trip over it. I think Venom is safer sitting on my desk







. But it does sound like an interesting contest if people participate.I would like to see it i know that much. Just to see what other parts of the world look like and where my fellow Phantoms owners cultures look like. I vote for first one to mount a Phantom to an elephant and ride it. Now that would be a winner!

Honestly again great work Rowey i love the new Logo you made.

Also nice to see you again esproductions.

Ant of course the rest of the Phantom owners here


----------



## k.3nny

One of the last! updates for this casemod!!!!


















































































i wish i could post more pics of the case, but my 2 stickers are against the policiy?

Here for all pics!!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.369408119747605.83194.100000352607185&type=1#!/media/set/?set=a.369408119747605.83194.100000352607185&type=1
add me and share!!!


----------



## faMine

Kenny, your designs are awfully gorgeous!


----------



## evil jerry

Contest, I love that about this group. I also love NZXT because they do all kinds of contest with facebook, listen to there customers. They truly invest in having a relationship with the people who buy there products. This is honestly the deciding factor when I was to buy a second computer case for my newest project. I love my lanboy and love the features of that case, I just wish they had the volume and support NZXT has. I'm torn in two worlds with cases but in the end I would not have it any other way.

oh yeah, Kenny don't leave me alone with your case for five mintues, I don't think I would be able to contain myself


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> A few updates!
> I've updated the first post of the thread. It is now cleaned up a bit, and I've also incorporated the Phantom Club insignia made by Rowey. Great work Rowey.
> The owners list has also been updated. I apologize for the delay, it's been a busy past few months for me.
> We have another contest coming up soon. We're thinking of doing a contest where people can take pictures of their Phantom in interesting places/locations. Seeing as how we have members from all over the world, it'd be great to see Phantoms in unique and cultural backdrops.
> Let me know what you guys think of the updates and the contest.
> Thanks,
> Elan


Doesn't look like I was added either. Here's the link to the pics I posted in the thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/9350_50#post_16489512


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> We have another contest coming up soon. We're thinking of doing a contest where people can take pictures of their Phantom in interesting places/locations. Seeing as how we have members from all over the world, it'd be great to see Phantoms in unique and cultural backdrops.
> Let me know what you guys think of the updates and the contest.


Oh man! That sounds like so much fun!

...can we enter more than once?


----------



## Reaper2794

Added you on FB k.3nny







Pretty damn good for a smartphone camera... I wonder if I can get pics like that with my iPhone 4S if it's under good lighting...

added you as well MyBadO


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> The owners list has also been updated.


I posted a pic fo my white case 2 or 3 months ago still not on the list.


----------



## FourDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Added you on FB k.3nny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty damn good for a smartphone camera... I wonder if I can get pics like that with my iPhone 4S if it's under good lighting...
> added you as well MyBadO


The short answer is yes. The iPhone 4S is more than capable of taking nice pictures with the right lighting setup.

The key tip to know with the iPhone is that you should almost always select the focus point by tapping on the screen where you want the iphone to focus on before taking your pics.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> The short answer is yes. The iPhone 4S is more than capable of taking nice pictures with the right lighting setup.
> The key tip to know with the iPhone is that you should almost always select the focus point by tapping on the screen where you want the iphone to focus on before taking your pics.


Well I mean I know the camera on the iPhone 4S is better, I just didn't wanna say it cause someone would go off bout how I'm bragging or whatever

My room has the absolute worst lighting so I gotta start brainstorming places to take pics


----------



## k.3nny

outside in the sun


----------



## WolfssFang

Add me to the list, black phantom and im hoping to start watercooling with it with my tax return


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Contest, I love that about this group. I also love NZXT because they do all kinds of contest with facebook, listen to there customers. They truly invest in having a relationship with the people who buy there products. This is honestly the deciding factor when I was to buy a second computer case for my newest project. I love my lanboy and love the features of that case, I just wish they had the volume and support NZXT has. I'm torn in two worlds with cases but in the end I would not have it any other way.
> oh yeah, Kenny don't leave me alone with your case for five mintues, I don't think I would be able to contain myself


Everything you said was right on the button. Yup NZXT Loves us


----------



## lightsout

Contest sounds cool. But like mybadoemn my rig is pretty heavy don't think I'll be taking it out to the beach


----------



## bjgrenke

Just testing the new avatar









EDIT: BTW that new backdrop contest sounds nice! How to tell if greenscreen though...


----------



## Ph4nT0NFirE

Hi I just make a account here, i'm new to this so how can i post my Phanton images


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph4nT0NFirE*
> 
> Hi I just make a account here, i'm new to this so how can i post my Phanton images


PHENTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowey




----------



## Reaper2794

*****OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! +1 to me for the joke







!

+1 to Rowey for the clip xD give us rep guys ahahahha


----------



## reaver83

Nice you two, now I have 1 big question completely off topic.

What happened to the old Top Gear I knew, where they test drove and reviewed resonably priced vehicles. Nowadays top gear is Lambo this, Porche that, Mercedes CLK vs BMW M5, REALLY! Cars nobody can afford in this economy. I'm screaming at Jeromy Clarkson to GO BACK TO THE PEOPLES TOP GEAR!!! /rant.


----------



## Gardenfan

NZXT is sending me an orange led fan control and USB 3.0 power header for my build. I was very clear that my parts were not broken, only wanted for aesthetic reasons, and they didn't care. Great customer service!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Nice you two, now I have 1 big question completely off topic.
> 
> What happened to the old Top Gear I knew, where they test drove and reviewed resonably priced vehicles. Nowadays top gear is Lambo this, Porche that, Mercedes CLK vs BMW M5, REALLY! Cars nobody can afford in this economy. I'm screaming at Jeromy Clarkson to GO BACK TO THE PEOPLES TOP GEAR!!! /rant.


lol this

I'm studying but I end up lurking this thread the entire time


----------



## reaver83

thats okay, I have a 1000 word essay due in 12 hours, and I'm yet to even write word 1.

I wonder if NZXT would trade me USB header plugs. Seems my motherboard did not come with a header for USB3.0, just the 2 plugs in the rear. would like to keep the e-SATA though, never know when it will come in handy. This makes me sad though, I really thought I had a header for USB3.0, oh well.


----------



## faMine

I have a final at 13:40 tomorrow. It's on ecology, speciation and community interactions...

The life of a bio student


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I have a final at 13:40 tomorrow. It's on ecology, speciation and community interactions...
> The life of a bio student


Computer Scientist writing a Philosophy paper FTW?

Just finished actually. Now all I have left to do is build a boat. By tomorrow.
I'll call it modding skill practice. XD


----------



## Eagz

So, H70 arrive this week , 2nd 200mm fan and a 120mm and 140mm fan filter, so doing well
Looks like its hardware time next week









But heres the progress so far



And waiting on 2 Noctuas for the H70 Rad











Starting to come along now


----------



## Reaper2794

Cable management D:

PS: PHENNNNTONNNNNNNN


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Nice you two, now I have 1 big question completely off topic.
> 
> What happened to the old Top Gear I knew, where they test drove and reviewed resonably priced vehicles. Nowadays top gear is Lambo this, Porche that, Mercedes CLK vs BMW M5, REALLY! Cars nobody can afford in this economy. I'm screaming at Jeromy Clarkson to GO BACK TO THE PEOPLES TOP GEAR!!! /rant.


I remember the days of Clarkson and Tiff Needell reviewing Jaguar xj220's and Ferrari f40's those were good. But i also like how the program has evolved its much more appealing to the non car fanatic now, i know girls that watch it.

I watch Fifth gear and EVO tv too though.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I remember the days of Clarkson and Tiff Needell reviewing Jaguar xj220's and Ferrari f40's those were good. But i also like how the program has evolved its much more appealing to the non car fanatic now, i know girls that watch it.
> I watch Fifth gear and EVO tv too though.


hey you guys remember the days when History channel had shows on about....HISTORY!!!! man what happened to that


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> A few updates!
> I've updated the first post of the thread. It is now cleaned up a bit, and I've also incorporated the Phantom Club insignia made by Rowey. Great work Rowey.
> The owners list has also been updated. I apologize for the delay, it's been a busy past few months for me.
> We have another contest coming up soon. We're thinking of doing a contest where people can take pictures of their Phantom in interesting places/locations. Seeing as how we have members from all over the world, it'd be great to see Phantoms in unique and cultural backdrops.
> Let me know what you guys think of the updates and the contest.
> Thanks,
> Elan


Carrying this case outside would be a bit awkward! lol


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardenfan*
> 
> NZXT is sending me an orange led fan control and USB 3.0 power header for my build. I was very clear that my parts were not broken, only wanted for aesthetic reasons, and they didn't care. Great customer service!


Yup. I emailed them friday night and got my parts for color change yesterday! They are awesome!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Yup. I emailed them friday night and got my parts for color change yesterday! They are awesome!


What part of NZXT do you email? because I have tried to email them twice and I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> What part of NZXT do you email? because I have tried to email them twice and I haven't heard back from them yet.


Are you using their web form on there contact us page or emailing them directly?


----------



## atibbo69

Little update:

Kaged's 360 rad bracket
EX360
24 pin sleeving
5770 crossfire
window mod










Crappy iphone pic.

Next will probably be a 7970 under water or a 680 waiting to see benchmarks

Really want that blue frozen q tube res and a D5


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Are you using their web form on there contact us page or emailing them directly?


using the web form on the contact us page


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> using the web form on the contact us page


Not sure. I got a responce no more than 15 minutes later on last Friday. I guess kep trying.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> using the web form on the contact us page


I've sent them a mail too a couple of days back using the web form, but haven't received a reply yet.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> I've sent them a mail too a couple of days back using the web form, but haven't received a reply yet.


I did it on Sunday and then sent one yesterday.


----------



## LPRaver89

Received my second set of green led fan controller and power switches from NZXT today. This one has USB 3.0...sweet. Who would have thought the broken brackets on the first one would get me the USB 3.0... Way to be NZXT!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Received my second set of green led fan controller and power switches from NZXT today. This one has USB 3.0...sweet. Who would have thought the broken brackets on the first one would get me the USB 3.0... Way to be NZXT!


Dang I mailed them twice about the USB3.0 thingy still no response.


----------



## faMine

I got USB 3.0 from them, but it doesn't fit on my case. Must of been a revision or something.


----------



## Digivolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*
> 
> can I be added to the club? Here's my new baby and im so happy, what do you all think?


You know I almost got the green one to do a custom Green Lanturn theme with. It does look quite nice.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Received my second set of green led fan controller and power switches from NZXT today. This one has USB 3.0...sweet. Who would have thought the broken brackets on the first one would get me the USB 3.0... Way to be NZXT!


Lol i just Noticed the name of your build is the same name as Mine "Venom"

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/project-venom-nzxt-phantom-build


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol i just Noticed the name of your build is the same name as Mine "Venom"
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/project-venom-nzxt-phantom-build


Yeah its been named that the entire time. When you were asking for names i figured id let you pick whatever you wanted.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Dang I mailed them twice about the USB3.0 thingy still no response.


Just have to continuously pester them and attach a copy of your proof of purchase! After I did that, mine was mailed out the next day


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digivolution*
> 
> You know I almost got the green one to do a custom Green Lanturn theme with. It does look quite nice.


I think it would be really fun to do a whole set of phantoms decorated like super heroes. That blank area above the two side fans (also the whole right side) would be perfect for logo's and such.

I might actually do this, when I'm rich and famous and have money to burn. I'd want to sell them, but I feel like I'd be breaking copyright somewhere, either on use of super heroes or reselling a ton of NZXT parts.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I have a final at 13:40 tomorrow. It's on ecology, speciation and community interactions...
> 
> The life of a bio student


Yeah, I'm going for a Computer Information Technology. It's a real PITA to try and keep a computer going for school, and try to mod one as well. That's probably the biggest reason why the phantom is still in the box, lack of time to work on it. That and my constant no-lifeing on Facebook.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I got USB 3.0 from them, but it doesn't fit on my case. Must of been a revision or something.


I got USB3.0 in my case, just don't have a USB3.0 Header on my motherboard







Might have to get an expansion card, or see if they will send me a USB2.0 panel.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Yeah, I'm going for a Computer Information Technology. It's a real PITA to try and keep a computer going for school, and try to mod one as well. That's probably the biggest reason why the phantom is still in the box, lack of time to work on it. That and my constant no-lifeing on Facebook.
> 
> I got USB3.0 in my case, just don't have a USB3.0 Header on my motherboard:wheee: Might have to get an expansion card, or see if they will send me a USB2.0 panel.


I'm sure someone on here will trade you if not.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Yeah, I'm going for a Computer Information Technology. It's a real PITA to try and keep a computer going for school, and try to mod one as well. That's probably the biggest reason why the phantom is still in the box, lack of time to work on it. That and my constant no-lifeing on Facebook.
> 
> I got USB3.0 in my case, just don't have a USB3.0 Header on my motherboard:wheee: Might have to get an expansion card, or see if they will send me a USB2.0 panel.


I keep a spare laptop just in case. I also have an additional desktop in my dorm's living room just in case as well.

I try to keep my modding to weekends etc so I can have spare time to tear down and rebuild. If I need to do extreme modding or anything, I take the case home.. which is a pain.


----------



## Pikoy

how are you guys gonna do some modification on where the fan controller was and gonna repaint the ram heatsinks to white







really excited to do this but it would be a long build since i would be working during the weekdays :O


----------



## TheNinjaNaren

wow thats a super neat build. great work. just a quick question.. was the inside originally matte black or did u paint it yourself?


----------



## strych9

Random person opens the door for a DVD drive, he gets trolled


----------



## wireeater

I've got a lot of work ahead of me. Got me new LED pannels from NZXT waiting to go on and I got some of my WC gear today and have more coming in next week.


----------



## evil jerry

I hate to ask this but I know it's in this thread. Someone made a 360 Radiator Top Mount plate for the case. Anyone know who did it and if he sells the plate. I got a 360 Rad I plan on top mounting in the Phantom


----------



## kgtuning

making my own plate... I have a set of brackets made up but decided to make a plate... As soon as I finish it I post a pic.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I hate to ask this but I know it's in this thread. Someone made a 360 Radiator Top Mount plate for the case. Anyone know who did it and if he sells the plate. I got a 360 Rad I plan on top mounting in the Phantom


Yea, his name is Kaged. Just send him a PM for details.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> Yea, his name is Kaged. Just send him a PM for details.


Thank you and Rep+ for you


----------



## faMine

Kaged = boss sauce


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourDoor*
> 
> Doesn't look like I was added either. Here's the link to the pics I posted in the thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/9350_50#post_16489512


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> I posted a pic fo my white case 2 or 3 months ago still not on the list.


Please read the first post of this thread, it tells you how to be added, I can't read every single post that gets posted in here to add people. Fill in the form, thanks.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandShark*
> 
> Yea, his name is Kaged. Just send him a PM for details.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Kaged = boss sauce


Word, he is making my plate sometime this week, can't wait to get all this stuff and put it together. He is probably the cleanest mount MOD i've seen.


----------



## kgtuning

I hope mine comes out as clean as his.


----------



## kgtuning

new pictures in my rig.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys thinking about selling my water cooling parts. Just not feeling the need for it anymore. I have an appraisal thread up. Would appreciate it if you guys would post in it. Also if anyone is interested in the kit shoot me an offer and maybe we can work something out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1230335/appraisal-water-cooling-parts#post_16735039


----------



## faMine

You got fittings etc?

I'm interested if you're parting.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I got some compression's but not a ton. I use xspc compression fittings. I'm sure I'll have to end up parting so if I tear it down I'll let you know.

So whats a good air cooler these days thats not too pricey? I have a couple hyper 212's that are in other pc's but don't really want to pull the boards to get those out.


----------



## faMine

Definitely interested in the XSPC's. I'm running those myself, are they chrome?

I'd suggest this Phantek Dual Tower thing


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Definitely interested in the XSPC's. I'm running those myself, are they chrome?
> 
> I'd suggest this Phantek Dual Tower thing


The xspc's are called black chrome. That tower looks sick but I'm looking to spend about half of that. If I sell all my WC parts and most of the money goes to an air cooler then I don't really see a point you know?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys thinking about selling my water cooling parts. Just not feeling the need for it anymore. I have an appraisal thread up. Would appreciate it if you guys would post in it. Also if anyone is interested in the kit shoot me an offer and maybe we can work something out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1230335/appraisal-water-cooling-parts#post_16735039


I say you should stay on Water, I know it has it downsides but I love liquid cooling too much.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys thinking about selling my water cooling parts. Just not feeling the need for it anymore. I have an appraisal thread up. Would appreciate it if you guys would post in it. Also if anyone is interested in the kit shoot me an offer and maybe we can work something out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1230335/appraisal-water-cooling-parts#post_16735039
> 
> 
> 
> I say you should stay on Water, I know it has it downsides but I love liquid cooling too much.
Click to expand...

Its just run its course for me.I always forget to fill it. All I do is browse the web these days anyways. Already sold my gpu block and I'm just kind of over it.

I've actually been wanting to build a sweet SFF build. But don't really have the funds.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its just run its course for me.I always forget to fill it. All I do is browse the web these days anyways. Already sold my gpu block and I'm just kind of over it.
> I've actually been wanting to build a sweet SFF build. But don't really have the funds.


----------



## faMine

I understand where you're coming from. I had my two 6950s and it was cool, but I don't really need two. I was thinking about selling them for a single nice card and that would be fine with me.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. I had my two 6950s and it was cool, but I don't really need two. I was thinking about selling them for a single nice card and that would be fine with me.


I need a 6950 if you wanna sell it. I need it for the Phantom build


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. I had my two 6950s and it was cool, but I don't really need two. I was thinking about selling them for a single nice card and that would be fine with me.


One nice card?..... They arent obsolete yet! Id say you still have two nice cards. But thats coming from me with a 6850.


----------



## lightsout

Damn so my rig won't boot. The VGA led is on. I've tried both of my 460s in each slot a hundred different times. I guess its the mobo? I'm lost here. Keep getting the damn VGA light. I guess I'm going to frys to try a different board. Any ideas?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn so my rig won't boot. The VGA led is on. I've tried both of my 460s in each slot a hundred different times. I guess its the mobo? I'm lost here. Keep getting the damn VGA light. I guess I'm going to frys to try a different board. Any ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I got some compression's but not a ton. I use xspc compression fittings. I'm sure I'll have to end up parting so if I tear it down I'll let you know.
> So whats a good air cooler these days thats not too pricey? I have a couple hyper 212's that are in other pc's but don't really want to pull the boards to get those out.


im interested in the fittings...what do you have?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn so my rig won't boot. The VGA led is on. I've tried both of my 460s in each slot a hundred different times. I guess its the mobo? I'm lost here. Keep getting the damn VGA light. I guess I'm going to frys to try a different board. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I got some compression's but not a ton. I use xspc compression fittings. I'm sure I'll have to end up parting so if I tear it down I'll let you know.
> So whats a good air cooler these days thats not too pricey? I have a couple hyper 212's that are in other pc's but don't really want to pull the boards to get those out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im interested in the fittings...what do you have?
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm more concerned with fixing my rig right now. Got a new H61 mobo. Can't get any video signal. Tried both gpu's. Using on board video it works.

Could both my gpu's have gotten killed somehow. I just don't see how. This sucks.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn so my rig won't boot. The VGA led is on. I've tried both of my 460s in each slot a hundred different times. I guess its the mobo? I'm lost here. Keep getting the damn VGA light. I guess I'm going to frys to try a different board. Any ideas?


Probably too late and obvious, but did you clear CMOS? Could be a bad setting in UEFI.

and since I posted that you posted again..

Could be especially if you have two different boards with the same issue. Does the old board work w/out the GPU's in it? Also could be a PSU issue.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I did clear the cmos. I can't tell if the old board works because it has no graphics. It just gives me the VGA LED with no video signal.

I guess it could be a psu issue. I mean I'm using the psu right now just with go gpu's hooked up to it.

This is seriously pissing me off. I had to mess with it. I guess I need to try the gpu's in another system but sometime that can be a pain to get a signal at first as well.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I did clear the cmos. I can't tell if the old board works because it has no graphics. It just gives me the VGA LED with no video signal.
> I guess it could be a psu issue. I mean I'm using the psu right now just with go gpu's hooked up to it.
> This is seriously pissing me off. I had to mess with it. I guess I need to try the gpu's in another system but sometime that can be a pain to get a signal at first as well.


Hmm well I think (I'm not positive though) that the leds on boot indicate a successful initiation of that component. So hanging on the VGA led may mean that it's not working. I would out everything back into the old board and see if that boots without the GPUs.

Or if you have another rig altogether you could just pop those 460s in there. It's also possible that your PSU isn't powering up the GPU's. That too would explain your problem.


----------



## lightsout

NUM!! Thank you. So both 460's got a signal right away in my htpc. So damn I guess it must be my psu. Idk how xfx handles rma's with psu's. Damn thing better be under warranty i'll have to find out. I'm going to check all the cables and see if something got screwed up. Thanks for getting me looking in that direction.

I can't really test the Evo with no gpu's in it because it will just error. When its missing a video card.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> NUM!! Thank you. So both 460's got a signal right away in my htpc. So damn I guess it must be my psu. Idk how xfx handles rma's with psu's. Damn thing better be under warranty i'll have to find out. I'm going to check all the cables and see if something got screwed up. Thanks for getting me looking in that direction.
> I can't really test the Evo with no gpu's in it because it will just error. When its missing a video card.


Oh no problem glad you figured it out. The only thing worse than computer trouble is trouble you can pin down. I'm not sure about XFX's warranties. Though I have heard some people complain that their CS sucks.

Hugh I guess I never realized that the EVO doesn't have a native video out. Good to know.


----------



## lightsout

So I made sure all the modular cables were all plugged in well. Got it to boot with video with one gpu on the new board. So I put the old board in and same problem. Vga light is on. I guess it's the psu.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

I need some help here !

I'm planning replacing the leds on my fans, but is there any difference in size ?? cuz I found 2, there are 3mm and 5mm size witch is the most common in the leds used in fans?
and just for reference my fans are cooler master!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I need some help here !
> I'm planning replacing the leds on my fans, but is there any difference in size ?? cuz I found 2, there are 3mm and 5mm size witch is the most common in the leds used in fans?
> and just for reference my fans are cooler master!


There are also 7mm and surface mount, as well as matrix displays!!!
Sorry, you didn't need to know that, nor probably care. XD

Computer's typically use 3mm LEDs. If you can see the LED's, look and measure them.


----------



## lightsout

So I took off the nzxt extensions. And extra vga power cables. Ran one gpu and now the CPU led is on Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Wth. Idk if that could come on because its not getting power properly. I guess I'm going to return the new mobo tomorrow and try a different psu.

Oh crap my deathadder won't work in my other pc. Man if this thing just killed my mouse and cpu I'm screwed.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> There are also 7mm and surface mount, as well as matrix displays!!!
> Sorry, you didn't need to know that, nor probably care. XD
> Computer's typically use 3mm LEDs. If you can see the LED's, look and measure them.


is this mm thing as in length wise or width ?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I took off the nzxt extensions. And extra vga power cables. Ran one gpu and now the CPU led is on Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> Wth. Idk if that could come on because its not getting power properly. I guess I'm going to return the new mobo tomorrow and try a different psu.
> Oh crap my deathadder won't work in my other pc. Man if this thing just killed my mouse and cpu I'm screwed.


Yeah try a new psu for sure. Get it somewhere you can return it no questions asked and even if that turns out to be the wrong problem you can take it back.

Tough luck man, hope all your gear turns out ok.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> is this mm thing as in length wise or width ?


They sell them in 3mm,5mm, and 7mm... so just buy 3mm LEDS..

http://www.madvapes.com/LEDS-and-Indicators_c_172.html


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I took off the nzxt extensions. And extra vga power cables. Ran one gpu and now the CPU led is on Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> Wth. Idk if that could come on because its not getting power properly. I guess I'm going to return the new mobo tomorrow and try a different psu.
> Oh crap my deathadder won't work in my other pc. Man if this thing just killed my mouse and cpu I'm screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah try a new psu for sure. Get it somewhere you can return it no questions asked and even if that turns out to be the wrong problem you can take it back.
> 
> Tough luck man, hope all your gear turns out ok.
Click to expand...

Thanks for helping out num. I was trippin about the deathadder. Wrong usb cable lol. Just snagged a corsair 600 from frys.

EDIT** So the psu has done no good. Same thing. I'm feeling like its the mobo. Not sure what else to do but rma the damn board.


----------



## dartuil

PSU extension can be dangerous?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> is this mm thing as in length wise or width ?


If you're measuring them to find which one to buy, its the diameter of the base. When you search for them to buy them, you only need to search "3mm" because LEDs are standardized.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> PSU extension can be dangerous?


No, not if it is damaged


----------



## Ryncrash

Question for you guys. Im starting to build my Water Loop and was throwing the idea around about a Dual 200mm Rad.
THIS ONE
But my question is I know it will fit in the Phantom case but do you think there is room for Push pull fan. Im thinking that it might only fit a Push inside with some 140 on the pull side.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> If you're measuring them to find which one to buy, its the diameter of the base. When you search for them to buy them, you only need to search "3mm" because LEDs are standardized.


Thanks man.! yeah just sent to get 50 yellow leds, I'm going with the Black & Gold theme since I ordered a X79 ASROCK Extreme6/GB. Just giving the led a gold look with the yellow hope it looks good once I'm done. and going to give the case a gold trim, should look good

I'm planing on getting some paint today any recommendations in brand and type? I know gold is kind of hard to get in krylon, so any suggestions??


----------



## Rowey

Ryncrash, it might work but its not going to fall straight in place there. Those mounts aren't even 200m (accurately) you will have to drill your own holes and cut bits to fit that rad to the roof. Id like to see it though so if you're willing to give it a shot go for it. those nzxt fans wont mount straight to it either because they aren't accurately 200mm.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Ryncrash, looks like just have to fab up some custom mounts. or make the "200" on the phantom holes bigger. I think the nzxt fans are like 196 not really 200.


----------



## DanielMysterio

I think someone mentioned, that a Dual 200mm Rad would not fit. He went with a Dual 180mm Rad. Can't remember who he is.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

I'm planing on getting some paint today any recommendations in brand and type? I know gold is kind of hard to get in krylon, so any suggestions??


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> PSU extension can be dangerous?


No sorry I was just trying to rule out any every possible fault. Just a heads up guys I'll be putting my WC parts in the market todsay.

Main stuff is.
Swiftec 655
XSPC Res/top
1 RS 240
1 MCR320 360 rad
1 Rasa CPU Block
Some fittings.

I've had an offer on the pump from someone here but I'm a little impatient. So for now its available. And the pump is the more expensive one with speed control. Not trying to sell stuff here for anyone that gets mad. Just giving the club a heads up.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I'm planing on getting some paint today any recommendations in brand and type? I know gold is kind of hard to get in krylon, so any suggestions??


I just used straight up rustoleum for my trim and it worked fine. I've never used their gold before, but I've used their silver, and while it didn't come out mirror finish, I thought it looked really nice, so I'm assuming gold will be of the same quality.

Just remember to prime first and clearcoat on top. Also make sure you actually let the paint dry 100%!!! I was impatient and didn't and left fingerprints in my trim as I was handling it.

Edit: But if you do leave prints its ok because it's really hard to see. I left prints in my silver paint also and I can barely find them.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for helping out num. I was trippin about the deathadder. Wrong usb cable lol. Just snagged a corsair 600 from frys.
> EDIT** So the psu has done no good. Same thing. I'm feeling like its the mobo. Not sure what else to do but rma the damn board.


That's really weird though. I mean you were having trouble with that other board as well?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for helping out num. I was trippin about the deathadder. Wrong usb cable lol. Just snagged a corsair 600 from frys.
> EDIT** So the psu has done no good. Same thing. I'm feeling like its the mobo. Not sure what else to do but rma the damn board.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really weird though. I mean you were having trouble with that other board as well?
Click to expand...

No the other board was fine. I first tried the onboard and that worked. Then put in a gpu and that worked too. Then tried my rig and no go. So I took the psu back. Got another board lol so I will know shortly if its the board or not.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I just used straight up rustoleum for my trim and it worked fine. I've never used their gold before, but I've used their silver, and while it didn't come out mirror finish, I thought it looked really nice, so I'm assuming gold will be of the same quality.
> Just remember to prime first and clearcoat on top. Also make sure you actually let the paint dry 100%!!! I was impatient and didn't and left fingerprints in my trim as I was handling it.
> Edit: But if you do leave prints its ok because it's really hard to see. I left prints in my silver paint also and I can barely find them.


Thanx! I couldn't find the plastic paint in gold so I had to buy a primer for plastic and the rustoleum gold it's coming out very nice !

Here is a pic of how its coming out so far.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Looks really Nice


----------



## kgtuning

Looks good.


----------



## k.3nny

gold and black :O! niice







!


----------



## Rowey

Ive wanted to see that for AGES. Looks amazing, you need to use this psu for sure


----------



## ace ventura069

looking nice


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Thanx! I couldn't find the plastic paint in gold so I had to buy a primer for plastic and the rustoleum gold it's coming out very nice !
> Here is a pic of how its coming out so far.


I freakin love it Gold FTW!!!!

I got my Pink Phantom Friday, My P67 Sabertooth motherboard Saturday, I'm stealing alot of parts from the lanboy today. So I bought some new stuff today for that computer. All the parts I need are here.

I've decided I am gonna wait a few months before I deflower it by stripping it of it's pinkness. I kinda wanna get all my parts in order and decide if I wanna stick with a 360rad or go with some other dual fan radiator.

Regardless I'm about to build this unit and place it under some water so I will hopefully have it running tomorrow or Tuesday night.

I also will be starting my build log tonight .


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Thanx! I couldn't find the plastic paint in gold so I had to buy a primer for plastic and the rustoleum gold it's coming out very nice !
> Here is a pic of how its coming out so far.


Nice! Yeah, as it turns out, having plastic primer around is just useful. I bought it a long time ago for model painting, and I ended up using most of the can before I even touched my models.

Grrrr my mobo is dead... Just tore it out an got it ready to send in tomorrow. No spring break PC gaming for me...Time to drown my sorrows in a pint of ice cream and reruns of Big Bang Theory... XD


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Ive wanted to see that for AGES. Looks amazing, you need to use this psu for sure


the one I have is a BFG 1000w piano black finish


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Nice! Yeah, as it turns out, having plastic primer around is just useful. I bought it a long time ago for model painting, and I ended up using most of the can before I even touched my models.
> Grrrr my mobo is dead... Just tore it out an got it ready to send in tomorrow. No spring break PC gaming for me...Time to drown my sorrows in a pint of ice cream and reruns of Big Bang Theory... XD


I feel your pain man. been a week in a half with out my PC my mobo died too, I don't like asus anymore there mobo have only been headaches for me









This is way I'm going thru this modding phase, since I don't have nothing else to do!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Thanks Guys. This is something that I have been wanting to do for a while. This community of phantoms really got me going, I've been having this phantom since 3 months after they were for sale, so yeah got a little tired of the all black look. Since I ordered the asrock x79 board I liked there black and gold theme so that's what I'm going for.

Here an update on the paint job.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I freakin love it Gold FTW!!!!
> I got my Pink Phantom Friday, My P67 Sabertooth motherboard Saturday, I'm stealing alot of parts from the lanboy today. So I bought some new stuff today for that computer. All the parts I need are here.
> I've decided I am gonna wait a few months before I deflower it by stripping it of it's pinkness. I kinda wanna get all my parts in order and decide if I wanna stick with a 360rad or go with some other dual fan radiator.
> Regardless I'm about to build this unit and place it under some water so I will hopefully have it running tomorrow or Tuesday night.
> I also will be starting my build log tonight .


nice! keep us posted.


----------



## Draven

@SoundWorks3D dude so far that looks awesome can't wait to see it all put together


----------



## mybadomen

Love the Gold Great Job! And hiya Fellow Phantom Owners!


----------



## k.3nny

damn looking good that gold trim!


----------



## lightsout

My water cooling gear is up in the classifieds. No more spam I promise


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Thanks Draven and Bad Omen.

I ordered 50 pcs of yellow leds for the fans and the fan controller. I'm just afraid that it wont match or the yellow is like to intense.


----------



## wireeater

You should call that case Big'Pimpin.


----------



## lightsout

I was at frys today and saw the switch next to a phantom. Man that thing is huge. Also saw the 410 phantom. Much bigger than I thought. Next to a phantom it only looked to be about an inch shorter.


----------



## mybadomen

Just got really bad news about 30 minutes ago. My Father in Law that bought My white Phantom and also Red October and my Storm Trooped builds not to mention a very close friends Just passed away tonight








. Damn this has been a really bad year.He just lent me the Money to get the 2nd GPU for my Switch 810 build and i paid him back the other day and he was doing good.Tonight out of no where just like that he is gone forever.

He was so excited to see how my new Mass Effect 3 build was going to come out like and its really painful knowing he will never see it. I do know one thing and thats when things like this happen it Motivates me to do better. Honestly what else can i do to make it easier.

Anyway just had to share this with you guys because i was just on here when i got the call. Take Care my Friends and talk soon.

God Bless Jorge you will never be forgotten and Always be in my Heart.

MybadOmen


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just got really bad news about 30 minutes ago. My Father in Law that bought My white Phantom and also Red October and my Storm Trooped builds not to mention a very close friends Just passed away tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Damn this has been a really bad year.He just lent me the Money to get the 2nd GPU for my Switch 810 build and i paid him back the other day and he was doing good.Tonight out of no where just like that he is gone forever.
> He was so excited to see how my new Mass Effect 3 build was going to come out like and its really painful knowing he will never see it. I do know one thing and thats when things like this happen it Motivates me to do better. Honestly what else can i do to make it easier.
> Anyway just had to share this with you guys because i was just on here when i got the call. Take Care my Friends and talk soon.
> God Bless Jorge you will never be forgotten and Always be in my Heart.
> MybadOmen


My deepest sympathy bro. Death is the only part of life I dislike. I just lost one of my best friends at the age of 23 last week. It still is hitting me hard. Your father in law sounded like he had good spirits and enjoyed your hobby. It's like hobbies me and my father shared, I know it's hard and it's gets easier in time but damn it hurts.


----------



## lightsout

Sorry to hear that Omen.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I feel your pain man. been a week in a half with out my PC my mobo died too, I don't like asus anymore there mobo have only been headaches for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is way I'm going thru this modding phase, since I don't have nothing else to do!


That's my plan! Gonna put in a window tomorrow.

Problem is, I have an irrational fear of power tools, so hand saw it is! We'll see how this goes.


----------



## NassD

Sorry to hear that omen. Hang in there. Your mods have inspired me so I'm sure your new ones will be even better using your energy in a positive way!


----------



## Reaper2794

My deepest sympathies MyBadO...


----------



## Rowey

So sad, condonlences bado


----------



## mybadomen

Seems like one thing after another this year.Honestly. My Brother,My grandmother My unlce almost passes but is recovering and now tonight my father in law. Honestly seriously?

and thanks guys .Didn't mean to hijack the thread


----------



## Caruban

I'm sorry omen.


----------



## bjgrenke

Sorry to hear that Omen.


----------



## dartuil

woow life is sometimes very hard..








bad news omen keep finishing the mass effect 3 build thats what i think he would want


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Sorry to hear that omen. Its hard but like I always say there in a better place.

Dedicate the build to him!


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just got really bad news about 30 minutes ago. My Father in Law that bought My white Phantom and also Red October and my Storm Trooped builds not to mention a very close friends Just passed away tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Damn this has been a really bad year.He just lent me the Money to get the 2nd GPU for my Switch 810 build and i paid him back the other day and he was doing good.Tonight out of no where just like that he is gone forever.
> He was so excited to see how my new Mass Effect 3 build was going to come out like and its really painful knowing he will never see it. I do know one thing and thats when things like this happen it Motivates me to do better. Honestly what else can i do to make it easier.
> Anyway just had to share this with you guys because i was just on here when i got the call. Take Care my Friends and talk soon.
> God Bless Jorge you will never be forgotten and Always be in my Heart.
> MybadOmen


Sorry to hear this man. I am with you. I lost my father in Aug, my close uncle just passed away Thursday. Thats my issue with getting older... you start losing family members.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Well just finished putting the phantom back together.. it's looking really nice. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Rowey

You doing anything with the led's? and it reminds me so much of this.


----------



## SoundWorks3D




----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> You doing anything with the led's? and it reminds me so much of this.]


Yeah i sent to get 50 yellow leds but im going to have to modify them to look more like gold than yellow like a brown clear coating to dial the yellow down a bit if they dont match

If they look like this, Then I'm good!


----------



## Rowey

Seems like a good plan, please continue to keep me and the rest of us updated. Im very much enjoying your work


----------



## lightsout

For num and anyone else that helped me out turns out it was the board. Rockin a micro atx H61 board. With the stock intel cooler









I dare say I may just roll with stock cooling for a while. Played some BF3 with stock clocks and one OC'd 460 and it ran damn good.


----------



## dartuil

hello can you guys tell me where i can find a big dust filter for the top.
I cant put the the two 200mm filter but i still get dust by the top mesh , house is dusty and full of bugs xD


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Seems like a good plan, please continue to keep me and the rest of us updated. Im very much enjoying your work


Thank you. well keep posting my progress


----------



## reaver83

MyBadomen, sorry to hear dude. I kindda know the feeling as My family members seem to pass in groups of 3's. Last year I had 6 pass away. It always seem to come when you least expect it. I hope you can turn your misfortune around and focus on less depressing things.


----------



## Eagz

My condolences man, always a hard time
But lets not keep the issue pressing apon you, celebrate and enjoy the memories

So anyhow, lil update as I'm prepping for the first of the hardware to start rolling through this week









So more of my Noctua Madness, should keep it cool







What do you think ?


----------



## jlw777

Anyone can confirm if a thermaltake 230mm x 230mm x 20mm fits on a phantom side panel? My cooler is preventing the Nzxt 200mm x 200mm x 30mm being fitted (0.5cm clearance would suffice) ordered one, so just wondering.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just got really bad news about 30 minutes ago. My Father in Law that bought My white Phantom and also Red October and my Storm Trooped builds not to mention a very close friends Just passed away tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Damn this has been a really bad year.He just lent me the Money to get the 2nd GPU for my Switch 810 build and i paid him back the other day and he was doing good.Tonight out of no where just like that he is gone forever.
> He was so excited to see how my new Mass Effect 3 build was going to come out like and its really painful knowing he will never see it. I do know one thing and thats when things like this happen it Motivates me to do better. Honestly what else can i do to make it easier.
> Anyway just had to share this with you guys because i was just on here when i got the call. Take Care my Friends and talk soon.
> God Bless Jorge you will never be forgotten and Always be in my Heart.
> MybadOmen


condonlences bado







thats so mean


----------



## ace ventura069

i feel with you to mate
take care


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just got really bad news about 30 minutes ago. My Father in Law that bought My white Phantom and also Red October and my Storm Trooped builds not to mention a very close friends Just passed away tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Damn this has been a really bad year.He just lent me the Money to get the 2nd GPU for my Switch 810 build and i paid him back the other day and he was doing good.Tonight out of no where just like that he is gone forever.
> He was so excited to see how my new Mass Effect 3 build was going to come out like and its really painful knowing he will never see it. I do know one thing and thats when things like this happen it Motivates me to do better. Honestly what else can i do to make it easier.
> Anyway just had to share this with you guys because i was just on here when i got the call. Take Care my Friends and talk soon.
> God Bless Jorge you will never be forgotten and Always be in my Heart.
> MybadOmen


My deepest sympathies and condolences to you and your family. May he rest in peace.








-SS


----------



## SoundWorks3D

I would like to sleeve the cables to give it that black and gold look. But for what I've researched that is a very expensive mod


----------



## jameschisholm

Do you guys think a NZXT 1m RED LED strip going from the PCI bracket at the bottom upwards and then along the top would look good with 2x CM sickleflow 120mm side fans(red) and a Windowed side panel?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I would like to sleeve the cables to give it that black and gold look. But for what I've researched that is a very expensive mod


Pretty much, but when it's done it's definitely worth it. Basically if you don't have some form of sleeved cables it never looks like a complete build inside.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I would like to sleeve the cables to give it that black and gold look. But for what I've researched that is a very expensive mod


I think it gets expensive when you pay someone to do it. I think the sleeving is reasonable if you buy it yourself. Its just super time consuming. Others can chime in I have never done it myself.


----------



## Pikoy

wow that sucks bro :'(


----------



## kgtuning

sleeving wires is not expensive. your only cost is heat shrink and sleeving. im using paracord $10 for 100 ft for the local army/navy store.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello can you guys tell me where i can find a big dust filter for the top.
> I cant put the the two 200mm filter but i still get dust by the top mesh , house is dusty and full of bugs xD


up


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> sleeving wires is not expensive. your only cost is heat shrink and sleeving. im using paracord $10 for 100 ft for the local army/navy store.


That is a good price. When I asked for a quote from one of the sleeving suppliers they wanted $140 for everything for a fully PSU. At $10 for 100ft that's a lot more reasonable.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> sleeving wires is not expensive. your only cost is heat shrink and sleeving. im using paracord $10 for 100 ft for the local army/navy store.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good price. When I asked for a quote from one of the sleeving suppliers they wanted $140 for everything for a fully PSU. At $10 for 100ft that's a lot more reasonable.
Click to expand...

Was that including doing the work for you? Or just materials?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Well I have a psu that is sleeved and the nzxt extension for the motherboard and cpu there all black


----------



## Rowey

Jesus, not seen anything BFG since the old 8800GT's. Didnt know they did PSU's, seems as if they stopped making graphics cards.


----------



## lightsout

Yah they got out of the GPU game a while ago.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Was that including doing the work for you? Or just materials?


Nope just materials and a couple tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Well I have a psu that is sleeved and the nzxt extension for the motherboard and cpu there all black


Yeah but look at the ends where the wires come out of the sleeving. That is why we individually sleeve our wires.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Was that including doing the work for you? Or just materials?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just materials and a couple tools.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Well I have a psu that is sleeved and the nzxt extension for the motherboard and cpu there all black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but look at the ends where the wires come out of the sleeving. That is why we individually sleeve our wires.
Click to expand...

Wow that seems really high.


----------



## strych9

I have two questions:

1. What is the type of airflow called when the air is taken in through the vents beside the HDD cages, and then exhausted through the vents on the other side?
2. Is it possible to install a 120mm rad at the rear slot along with a 360 rad on top?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> I have two questions:
> 1. What is the type of airflow called when the air is taken in through the vents beside the HDD cages, and then exhausted through the vents on the other side?
> 2. Is it possible to install a 120mm rad at the rear slot along with a 360 rad on top?


Yes the 120 Fan does fit with the RS 360 up top not sure what you meant by the other question.

Here is a close up of the fan and Rad: Hope this helps. The top rad is Push/Pull and even with the H100 the 120 fan fits also.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yes the 120 Fan does fit with the RS 360 up top not sure what you meant by the other question.
> Here is a close up of the fan and Rad: Hope this helps. The top rad is Push/Pull and even with the H100 the 120 fan fits also.


Thanks, actually I wanted to know if I could fit a 120mm rad after installing a 360 rad on top. As for the first question, I meant what the type of airflow is called, is it crossflow or something?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No sorry I was just trying to rule out any every possible fault. Just a heads up guys I'll be putting my WC parts in the market todsay.
> Main stuff is.
> Swiftec 655
> XSPC Res/top
> 1 RS 240
> 1 MCR320 360 rad
> 1 Rasa CPU Block
> Some fittings.
> I've had an offer on the pump from someone here but I'm a little impatient. So for now its available. And the pump is the more expensive one with speed control. Not trying to sell stuff here for anyone that gets mad. Just giving the club a heads up.


I'm interested in the RS 240 rad also


----------



## dartuil

did someone put demcifilter in his phantom?
for here and here :
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/informatique/casetopfans,9aaaa91077d7ae7ac59bbb57f0d060c8.jpg.html
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/informatique/caseside2,844e38f3a7fbdfd94fee0068322bd003.jpg.html


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No sorry I was just trying to rule out any every possible fault. Just a heads up guys I'll be putting my WC parts in the market todsay.
> Main stuff is.
> Swiftec 655
> XSPC Res/top
> 1 RS 240
> 1 MCR320 360 rad
> 1 Rasa CPU Block
> Some fittings.
> I've had an offer on the pump from someone here but I'm a little impatient. So for now its available. And the pump is the more expensive one with speed control. Not trying to sell stuff here for anyone that gets mad. Just giving the club a heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the RS 240 rad also
Click to expand...

Shot you a pm.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Jesus, not seen anything BFG since the old 8800GT's. Didnt know they did PSU's, seems as if they stopped making graphics cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah they got out of the GPU game a while ago.


For what I know they went outta business. I think it was for lifetime warranties. Lol

I know its a little old in brand but its been working flawlessly with all my builds. This psu has seen the likes of lga 775 tell now going on lga 2011.

But here are some pic's shot today in day light you appreciate better


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> did someone put demcifilter in his phantom?
> for here and here :
> http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/informatique/casetopfans,9aaaa91077d7ae7ac59bbb57f0d060c8.jpg.html
> http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/informatique/caseside2,844e38f3a7fbdfd94fee0068322bd003.jpg.html


I think I need this, the top mesh gets a bit dirty.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Now painting some things in the inside of the case. Giving it some gold accents in the inside..

I have a question does anybody know how to detach the fan from the base that hold it in place for the 200mm fans????

I want to get rid of the white fins doesn't really go with the whole black & gold theme.


----------



## wireeater

You should have masked off the little button in the center of the quick releases to be black, I think that would have looked really good.


----------



## intelman

Loving the black and gold. Reminds me of the Smokey and The Bandit Trans Am









You should totally put the phoenix on it haha


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that seems really high.


FTWPC charge 0.23$ per feet on Sleeving. So that's about 46$ for 200ft on just the sleeving, without heat shrink and tools. They sell Paracord for 0.10$ per ft. so thats pretty reasonable.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just got really bad news about 30 minutes ago. My Father in Law that bought My white Phantom and also Red October and my Storm Trooped builds not to mention a very close friends Just passed away tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Damn this has been a really bad year.He just lent me the Money to get the 2nd GPU for my Switch 810 build and i paid him back the other day and he was doing good.Tonight out of no where just like that he is gone forever.
> He was so excited to see how my new Mass Effect 3 build was going to come out like and its really painful knowing he will never see it. I do know one thing and thats when things like this happen it Motivates me to do better. Honestly what else can i do to make it easier.
> Anyway just had to share this with you guys because i was just on here when i got the call. Take Care my Friends and talk soon.
> God Bless Jorge you will never be forgotten and Always be in my Heart.
> MybadOmen


I am sorry to hear that Omen. Always rember the good times with him in your live.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that seems really high.
> 
> 
> 
> FTWPC charge 0.23$ per feet on Sleeving. So that's about 46$ for 200ft on just the sleeving, without heat shrink and tools. They sell Paracord for 0.10$ per ft. so thats pretty reasonable.
Click to expand...

I guess it adds up pretty quick.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> You should have masked off the little button in the center of the quick releases to be black, I think that would have looked really good.


Try but was going to look sloppy so I painted the whole thing.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> FTWPC charge 0.23$ per feet on Sleeving. So that's about 46$ for 200ft on just the sleeving, without heat shrink and tools. They sell Paracord for 0.10$ per ft. so thats pretty reasonable.


How much sleeving is generally needed? I'm buying MDPC-X


----------



## dartuil

crucial m4 is home








what sens can i put it i cant see it


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Help anyone know if this fan can be removed from its base?



Here is the final results.


----------



## Reaper2794

I don't think they can be unless you like cut/melt or whatever


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I don't think they can be unless you like cut/melt or whatever


I'm sure he meant to take the actual fan apart. willing to bet he plans on painting the white part Gold. Which IMHO would look awesome with the rest of his build


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> How much sleeving is generally needed? I'm buying MDPC-X


I bought 100ft red and 100ft white, and have some leftover. You can probably do it with 150ft ft. I thought better to buy more and not to run out.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> crucial m4 is home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what sens can i put it i cant see it


You have to buy screws for SSD's. The case and the SSD doesn't come with any.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I'm sure he meant to take the actual fan apart. willing to bet he plans on painting the white part Gold. Which IMHO would look awesome with the rest of his build


Your are 100% correct my man. That white is throwing me off


----------



## wireeater

This is how I mounted mine.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I bought 100ft red and 100ft white, and have some leftover. You can probably do it with 150ft ft. I thought better to buy more and not to run out.


100 feet or meters? Because the site sells in quantities of 10 METERS and every 10 meters costs about $10 USD


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*


Looks... so.... good!


----------



## dartuil

140$ no screw?
damn it NZXT


----------



## kgtuning

My corsair Force 3 SSD came with screws and a 3.5 to 2.5 bracket.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Try but was going to look sloppy so I painted the whole thing.


I just checked, but you can unscrew that button. So you could take them out and repaint them black if you wanted.

I might paint mine red and keep the releases back.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Looks... so.... good!


this


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I just checked, but you can unscrew that button. So you could take them out and repaint them black if you wanted.
> I might paint mine red and keep the releases back.


Yeah saw the screw but I'm to lazy today between the painting and my wife being sick. But I like how they came out, there's enough black on the case as it is you know.


----------



## wireeater

Calm down, I was just letting you know for future reference.









First thing comes to mind is this, because i watched this episode not too long ago.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I bought 100ft red and 100ft white, and have some leftover. You can probably do it with 150ft ft. I thought better to buy more and not to run out.


100 feet or meters? Because the site sells in quantities of 10 METERS and every 10 meters costs about $10 USD


----------



## kgtuning

paracord is a better deal the more you buy.


----------



## dartuil

my m4 64 bench :
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/divers/waw,cc4bb4ea2b13c8ef87608acce57e3e31.jpg.html


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> 100 feet or meters? Because the site sells in quantities of 10 METERS and every 10 meters costs about $10 USD


Its 100ft (feet). 100feet is about 30m.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> This is how I mounted mine.


Thats how I did mine but I reversed the hard drive tray.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Well finally figured it out. When you remove the oil cap in back of the fan there's an o ring. Pop it out and it came apart. But who ever does this be very carefull with the o'ring its plastic and very fragile and might brake. Just like mine broke.



Primed and ready for paint.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Painted in gold looking really good.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Its 100ft (feet). 100feet is about 30m.


He sells em by 10 meters, so you bought 3 x 10 meter of each. Which should be bout $60 USD. Does that sound bout right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> paracord is a better deal the more you buy.


Paracord isn't nearly as good quality as MDPC-X...


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> He sells em by 10 meters, so you bought 3 x 10 meter of each. Which should be bout $60 USD. Does that sound bout right?
> Paracord isn't nearly as good quality as MDPC-X...


I bought paracord







. Yes its basicly what you said. If you are gonna use one color more then the other buy more from the other.

He actually said it's a a "better" deal, which it is. Pice for Performance


----------



## Reaper2794

Yeah Im fine with paying more if I can get better quality


----------



## d4n0wnz

is it worth replacing the 120mm fans for silent fans such as ap-14s?


----------



## kgtuning

@Reaper I totally understand the quality thing but I look at it this way, I can drive to 6 army/navy stores in my area and pick any color and length of paracord. They are actually opening a new store that is on my way to work, so for the cost/quality ratio I'm happy. And once it is in the case not many people are going to see it. I've sleeved wire with it and I love the way it looks.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Here it is. It looks freakin bad ass I love it.


----------



## kgtuning

@Soundworks...looks awesome! I have never been one to like black and gold but It looks great.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @Reaper I totally understand the quality thing but I look at it this way, I can drive to 6 army/navy stores in my area and pick any color and length of paracord. They are actually opening a new store that is on my way to work, so for the cost/quality ratio I'm happy. And once it is in the case not many people are going to see it. I've sleeved wire with it and I love the way it looks.


Yeah Im just a perfectionist that's why. I freaking love the tight weave pattern of MDPC-X


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> I bought paracord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes its basicly what you said. If you are gonna use one color more then the other buy more from the other.
> He actually said it's a a "better" deal, which it is. Pice for Performance


Wait I'm confused. Isn't paracord a cord? When you use it, do you have to removed the core from the inside of the colored outer stuff? And then the colored outer stuff is what you want? How do you keep the ends from fraying? I know the heat shrink probably helps with that, but do you also melt the ends? Does the paracord expand like this stuff?










Sorry that was a lot of questions... XD

@SoundWorks: That fan looks amazing! You should sleeve with this!!! It looks like the color matches well.

http://www.paracord.com/550-Paracord-Goldenrod_p_47.html

Or this one might match better.
http://www.paracord.com/550-Paracord-Gold_p_45.html


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Here it is. It looks freakin bad ass I love it.


----------



## kgtuning

@Caruban..So yes you remove the 7 cords inside and are left with the "sleeve". yes the ends fray...a lighter fixes that and then you use heat shrink and you wont have any problem. paracord does expand if you push it together. lol anything else?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Here it is. It looks freakin bad ass I love it.


----------



## Jcyle

Do you guys prefer this or the Switch 810? Especially those who watercool.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Do you guys prefer this or the Switch 810? Especially those who watercool.


Not sure if you'll find an unbiased opinion here







IMO, the Phantom looks nicer than the Switch. The Switch has a lot of watercooling space but the Phantom can come pretty close to the same amount of space with some modding.


----------



## wireeater

If I knew I was going to WC (should have known better coming to a site like this) I probably would have went with something with more room. I love the bays that have the PSU in it's own little section, sets up for a much cleaner install.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Not sure if you'll find an unbiased opinion here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the Phantom looks nicer than the Switch. The Switch has a lot of watercooling space but the Phantom can come pretty close to the same amount of space with some modding.


Hoping owners can provide some honest answers







The Phantom does look better on the outside, however the Switch looks and works nicer on the inside. I have an RX360 so the Phantom won't fit without modding.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Here it is. It looks freakin bad ass I love it.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Hoping owners can provide some honest answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Phantom does look better on the outside, however the Switch looks and works nicer on the inside. I have an RX360 so the Phantom won't fit without modding.


True, but Kaged makes a beautiful bracket for attaching the 360. He sent mine off today for me. I will be mounting a EX360 up top and RX240 on the bottom.


----------



## Reaper2794

Can we start using spoiler tags for images that are quoted guys, so that we don't have the same pic 50 times quoted. This was brought up multiple times, just a little forum ediquette. Some people browse on slower connections/mobile devices so it helps save time and data.


----------



## kgtuning

@wireeater is that bracket metal or plastic?


----------



## evoll88

I ordered a bracket from kaged also,should be here this week. I believe its metal and he paints them also. I will be doing a write up soon of my new phantom but wanted to wait for some more parts before starting it.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @wireeater is that bracket metal or plastic?


I'm pretty sure it's metal. He designed it in cad and uses a machine to do the cutting from what I understand.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's metal. He designed it in cad and uses a machine to do the cutting from what I understand.


It is metal. I have one and it was incredibly well made, fit on my phantom perfectly, and made an otherwise difficult mod extremely easy!! Best call I made on my phantom build!!


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> It is metal. I have one and it was incredibly well made, fit on my phantom perfectly, and made an otherwise difficult mod extremely easy!! Best call I made on my phantom build!!


Word, and very reasonably priced. I thought it was going to be more than what he charged.


----------



## evoll88

I almost took my phantom back for a 800d cuz i didnt wanna mess with the top rad. but when i seen kaged had the bracket for the top and scince my 240 rad will fit the bottom i decided to keep it. I would have to cut the bottom out for the 800d to fit my bottom rad. in it so this should work out a little easier in the end but i prob will buy 800d soon to play with it also lol.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*


What's up? What you thinkin? Looking good?

My nephew today told me that it reminds him of this.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

I really can't wait to get my hands on my new motherboard and put everything in my phantom to see how it looks.


----------



## kgtuning

Just a test to see how large the pictures come up on here.


----------



## Ryncrash

LOL if your in the army this is what you need to put on the side of the case. Black and gold remind me of the US Army


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just a test to see how large the pictures come up on here.


this is the good thing about having tools.. nothing is impossible


----------



## SoundWorks3D

@Ryncrash I'm not really from the army ( Do respect or armed force's) but really something i would like on the case!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> this is the good thing about having tools.. nothing is impossible


That is for sure, I have some at home but most of the tools I have are at work.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> That is for sure, I have some at home but most of the tools I have are at work.


Well to let you know, I don't even have a drill









I'm a PC Tech and a airbrush artist. I would airbrush my case with some sick stuff but my brother moved to Florida and I don't have any airbrush equipment, If I would have I'm telling ya it would be a different result. But I'm going to do some nice thing with the spray cans


----------



## SoundWorks3D

This a little on what i used to do!


----------



## kgtuning

WOW, thats sick!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> WOW, thats sick!


Thanks!

Yeah I gave the little things I had to my brother since I wasn't really interested in making a business outta airbrushing. I'm more in to computers and gaming.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> This a little on what i used to do!


Looks like my new Skull Tattoo lol



This is the start of my new full sleeve lol still have the upper arm then on to the other arm lol


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Looks like my new Skull Tattoo lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> that skull design was for a client back in 2008.
Click to expand...


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Just took apart my other 2 fans the 200mm original that comes with lights and the one I bought for the top. And I noticed that the board used on both these fans are the same. So I think you can put lights on the one that doesn't following the diagram of the one that has lights. I'm going to try it out once I get my leds in the mail.

Example with lights.



Example with out lights.



I think going have to go with white leds. Since I'm painting the fans gold.


----------



## Pikoy

hey guys i have an event soon on a local club in cebu philippines and they are gonna use my computer inside the club for display so i will be playing games inside the club







will post pics after the event its gonna look awesome


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> hey guys i have an event soon on a local club in cebu philippines and they are gonna use my computer inside the club for display so i will be playing games inside the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post pics after the event its gonna look awesome


Get some video too! What r u going to be playing?


----------



## lightsout

Any of you guys ever sold cases before? I guess the best place is Craigslist? I'm probably getting rid of my phantom







I know I know. I've just had an itch to go SFF for a while. Not sure if the craigslisters will appreciate the hdd cages being taken. Any ideas where to price a used phantom? 60 bucks?


----------



## Pikoy

uhm i dont know yet maybe need for speed since its a night club but got to fix this thing now cause its giving me bluescreen after i posted XD


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> uhm i dont know yet maybe need for speed since its a night club but got to fix this thing now cause its giving me bluescreen after i posted XD


I hate does bluescreens.


----------



## Pikoy

fixed it boo yah now to test it if its ok







hahahaha it was the new driver of nvidia


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Here is the result of all 3 200mm fans painted gold


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> fixed it boo yah now to test it if its ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha it was the new driver of nvidia


Yeah that's why I was really debating when I got my 2 560 ti's I've always preferred ATi


----------



## evoll88

Those fans look good with the color scheme you got on the case etc.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Those fans look good with the color scheme you got on the case etc.


Thank you!


----------



## Pikoy

noice gonna do something soon about my fan controller gonna place a sick mod there but simple







i will post a pic of how disoriented my room is now cause of the blue screen


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Any of you guys ever sold cases before? I guess the best place is Craigslist? I'm probably getting rid of my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know. I've just had an itch to go SFF for a while. Not sure if the craigslisters will appreciate the hdd cages being taken. Any ideas where to price a used phantom? 60 bucks?


we're going to miss you in this club









I would hate to see your case go to someone who can't appreciate it


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Just took apart my other 2 fans the 200mm original that comes with lights and the one I bought for the top. And I noticed that the board used on both these fans are the same. So I think you can put lights on the one that doesn't following the diagram of the one that has lights. I'm going to try it out once I get my leds in the mail.
> Example with lights.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example with out lights.
> 
> 
> 
> I think going have to go with white leds. Since I'm painting the fans gold.


Your orientation is off. One image needs to be rotated 180 degrees to match up.

But otherwise, yes, I think that will work. Thanks for pointing this out! I'll probably buy the fn 200's rather than the fs200's with LEDs and put my own in them now.


----------



## kgtuning

Some new 550 paracord from the local army/navy.


----------



## LPRaver89

Turned out great SoundWorks!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> Turned out great SoundWorks!


Thanks man. was fun doing it! now i just need a computer to put in there lol


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Your orientation is off. One image needs to be rotated 180 degrees to match up.
> But otherwise, yes, I think that will work. Thanks for pointing this out! I'll probably buy the fn 200's rather than the fs200's with LEDs and put my own in them now.


Yeah, noticed after I posted. But tried to change the photo for the fixed one, but it didn't let me.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Any of you guys ever sold cases before? I guess the best place is Craigslist? I'm probably getting rid of my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know. I've just had an itch to go SFF for a while. Not sure if the craigslisters will appreciate the hdd cages being taken. Any ideas where to price a used phantom? 60 bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to miss you in this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate to see your case go to someone who can't appreciate it
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm just bored with this case. Time for something different.


----------



## nugget toes

Anyone have success with installing a 230mm fan in the side panel? Searching through the thread I found 1 person that used a BitFenix 230mm and they had to tape it in place. I contacted NZXT support via their website but never received any reply.


----------



## Phoenix18

Just an update on Phoenix my Phantom Rig, Created a PSU cover and modded my H100 fans.









Modded Fans.


PSU Cover w/ Cougar Vortex intake fan.


Was wondering also how i can be included on the list of Phantom owners?


----------



## Rowey

Looks great! just have a grudge against that fan, looks really out of place, still... looks awesome.

The thread owner (esproductions) comes along every now and then to add new members and check up on the thread. Dont worry, your in to us lot.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix18*
> 
> Was wondering also how i can be included on the list of Phantom owners?


There's a link on the first post to a form that you should fill out. Es takes from that, now, because there are way too many posts to dig through.


----------



## Reaper2794

Anyone know how I can get the length of all my PSU cables, I have an XFX XXX Edition 850W, I don't think XFX has it on their site, emailed em, no response.

I would think they have some sort of spec sheet with the length of all provided cables and stuff. I really don't wanna take apart my build just to measure the lengths of the cables....

and also, I want a matte black finish, but my friend said we'll use semi-gloss paint because matte paint gets ruined when you touch it. He said not to use clearcoat because it'll make the finish look shiny. So how do I get the matte finish seen here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/1430#post_12483062


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Here is the result of all 3 200mm fans painted gold


looks very nice mate:thumb:
realy like the color scheme


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Anyone know how I can get the length of all my PSU cables, I have an XFX XXX Edition 850W, I don't think XFX has it on their site, emailed em, no response.
> I would think they have some sort of spec sheet with the length of all provided cables and stuff. I really don't wanna take apart my build just to measure the lengths of the cables....
> and also, I want a matte black finish, but my friend said we'll use semi-gloss paint because matte paint gets ruined when you touch it. He said not to use clearcoat because it'll make the finish look shiny. So how do I get the matte finish seen here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/1430#post_12483062


Hmm I know with my XFX XXX 750W It;s got all the same specs for Seasonic x750

I know the 750 and 850 have some simlar specs also. I'm thinking cable wise there the same but don't quote me on it.
This is an old thread I have saved for my Powersupply for when I sleeve.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1211873/sleeving-measurements#post_16412762

Oh and that matte paint job, yeah I'm working on one myself. it's been interesting so far. lol


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> looks very nice mate:thumb:
> realy like the color scheme


Thank you! can wait to get the leds by mail so I can modify the colors


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> noice gonna do something soon about my fan controller gonna place a sick mod there but simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post a pic of how disoriented my room is now cause of the blue screen http://i.imgur.com/gdEsK.jpg


What are you doing with your fan controller? Is it broken?
I noticed you live in Cebu, I been there as I have family there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Any of you guys ever sold cases before? I guess the best place is Craigslist? I'm probably getting rid of my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know. I've just had an itch to go SFF for a while. Not sure if the craigslisters will appreciate the hdd cages being taken. Any ideas where to price a used phantom? 60 bucks?


$60.00 I would say is fair as Refurbs sell for $69.99+Shipping

However I believe you could get $75+ for the case on craigslist.

If you where local I would give you $60.00 right now for you phantom, that way I would not sand down my pink phantom. Shipping is what eats you alive on a phantom.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> What are you doing with your fan controller? Is it broken?
> I noticed you live in Cebu, I been there as I have family there.


uhm yeah only 2 are functioning so i have to find another alternative since GT fans are already strong there is no need for a fan controller lol

ill come up with something


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Hmm I know with my XFX XXX 750W It;s got all the same specs for Seasonic x750
> I know the 750 and 850 have some simlar specs also. I'm thinking cable wise there the same but don't quote me on it.
> This is an old thread I have saved for my Powersupply for when I sleeve.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1211873/sleeving-measurements#post_16412762
> Oh and that matte paint job, yeah I'm working on one myself. it's been interesting so far. lol


Hmm.. I suppose I could use those measurements

Then I just gotta add all my fans and cathodes, and maybe some other stuff...

oh and... now I'm kinda confused... I didn't think of this before. I have some NZXT/Bitfenix cable extensions...but I'm selling those and I don't wanna sleeve 2 separate cables for the CPU because obviously one is already sleeved and it's a different color than the original cable... the 8 pin CPU cable from the PSU is not long enough to be routed through the back... my friend and I can solder to make it longer, but what gauge is the 8 pin CPU wires ._.

and would anyone happen to know what gauge the Logisys cathode wires are ._.

and can you post some pictures of your paintjob? My friend are using flat black and flat blue paint


----------



## Rowey

SoundWorks3D, your work is amazing. So glad somebody did black and gold, its never been done as of yet (not that i know of anyway)


----------



## wireeater

Got my hoses/sli connectors and 240 rad delivered to me here at work. 2 more boxes and I will have all my parts. Boy I hope they get here by Friday so I can build this loop this weekend, can't wait!


----------



## Rowey

Exciting isnt it







, what tubing did you go with?


----------



## wireeater

PrimoFlex Pro UV Red. Although I don't plan on doing any lights or anything, it should still look nice. 7/16th ID, 5/8 OD

Here is the list of parts I have. Did not go with compression fittings. I wanted to try barbs first because if they work without leaking then I will be happy as I don't plan on showing it. Cost was way over my budget. I spent probably 300 more than I originally planned, yikes...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1xXSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock
1xDanger Den Monsoon "Premium" D5 / MCP655 Dual Bay Reservoir
1xSwiftech MCP655 (variable setting) pump
1xXSPC EX360
1xCustom 360 RAD top mounting bracket made by Kaged for the Phantom
1xXSPC RX240
1xDangerden Crossfire / SLI fitting pack
2xEK 7950 Acetel waterblocks
4xEnzotech (BRHF-G1/4-12-45) 45 Degree Rotary Fitting G 1/4 Thread - Matte Black
12xEnzotech High Flow 1/2" Barb Fitting G 1/4 Thread - Matte Black
2xKoolance Coolant Fill Port / Drain Valve
1xKoolance Nozzle Body, Brass
1xIandH Silver KillCoils
5xYate Loon 120mm Medium Speed Silent Case Fan
4xEnzotech G 1/4 Threaded Stop Plug - Matte Black
15FT/PrimoFlex Pro LRT UV Red Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD
16x(Medium)Plastic Tubing Clamps - Black


----------



## SoundWorks3D

@rowey thanks. I'm here just looking at how sexy it looks. Can't believe some color gave it life like that.

I want to make a cover for the power supply but don't know where to start


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> PrimoFlex Pro UV Red.


Ive got that in blue, its really nice. I dont use any UV lights either. i went with a thicker tubing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> @rowey thanks. I'm here just looking at how sexy it looks. Can't believe some color gave it life like that.
> I want to make a cover for the power supply but don't know where to start


No probs, it looks one of a kind. Also i think a good place would to start would be, metal or acrylic?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Yeah I'm thinking of acrylic. Just like the dude that posted the one with the fan on it. Looked really good but the fan really killed the look. I wanna do something like that and make a design on it.. maybe the name of the build. But still haven't found a good name for it.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> what gauge is the 8 pin CPU wires ._.
> and would anyone happen to know what gauge the Logisys cathode wires are ._.


Extensions/ PSU wires tend to be 18 AWG
cathode wires tend to be 24 AWG

I don't actually own either, but cathodes I've used in the past have been 24, but you can probably use 22. And every psu I've used has been 18. The internet suggests 18 as well.

Worse comes to worse, bring a cathode with you to the wire store. I'm sure they'll love that.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking of acrylic. Just like the dude that posted the one with the fan on it. Looked really good but the fan really killed the look. I wanna do something like that and make a design on it.. maybe the name of the build. But still haven't found a good name for it.


Sounds like a good idea to me, black acrylic you going with yeah?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to me, black acrylic you going with yeah?


Yeah if I find black of not I'm going to have to paint it


----------



## faMine

Thinking about selling my second 6950 now. I don't need it. It's overkill for one monitor and I don't play a lot of games anymore.










If anyone in this club is interested in a reference card, let me know


----------



## GENO'S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Thinking about selling my second 6950 now. I don't need it. It's overkill for one monitor and I don't play a lot of games anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone in this club is interested in a reference card, let me know


How Much!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Extensions/ PSU wires tend to be 18 AWG
> cathode wires tend to be 24 AWG
> I don't actually own either, but cathodes I've used in the past have been 24, but you can probably use 22. And every psu I've used has been 18. The internet suggests 18 as well.
> Worse comes to worse, bring a cathode with you to the wire store. I'm sure they'll love that.


Hmmm awesome... I guess we will buy some 18 AWG wire

The cathodes, were they Logisys? Cause that's what I got

----

My friend and I want to paint my case flat black, with flat blue trim

Anyone have any tips for us? What brand to use, what to watch out for, just general advice?

----

BTW:

I have an ASUS wireless adapter and Triton AX720 7.1 2012 Edition (completely brand new & sealed) for sale *cough* PM for details *cough*


----------



## strych9

Anyone made a midplate for the Phantom?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hmmm awesome... I guess we will buy some 18 AWG wire
> The cathodes, were they Logisys? Cause that's what I got
> ----
> My friend and I want to paint my case flat black, with flat blue trim
> Anyone have any tips for us? What brand to use, what to watch out for, just general advice?


Cathodes tend to be a relatively standard thing. I dunno what they were but everything looks the same.

As for painting things matte, you can cheat and just use a matte clear coat. or just primer. My black primer is a matte finish.
Normally one lays down primer, then color paint, then clear coat, but for matte black you might be able to get away with just primer, or just primer/clear coat. For the blue, you'll definitely need to do all 3, and with a matte clear coat, then you don't need to worry about the finish of the paint.


----------



## dartuil

hello caruban how you put the 760 plus in phantom?


----------



## kgtuning

@ Wireeater, I see that top plate that Kaged made for you has an offset for the radiator. how much clearance does that give to to the motherboard? I ask because to do not have my MB yet. but I want to mount my rad. on center. I have G skill ripjaws X ram so no big heatsink.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Wireeater, I see that top plate that Kaged made for you has an offset for the radiator. how much clearance does that give to to the motherboard? I ask because to do not have my MB yet. but I want to mount my rad. on center. I have G skill ripjaws X ram so no big heatsink.


I can't tell you because I haven't mounted it yet, but I've seen pictures with the same MB I have and there is enough clearance to mount fans on it and still not get in the way so it should be fine.

On a second note, got everything today, other than the EK GPU blocks. They left Germany sometime today, lol... I REALLY hope I get them before the weekend. I am ready to start the build.


----------



## kgtuning

super jealous... I'm still missing a few parts.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Wait I'm confused. Isn't paracord a cord? When you use it, do you have to removed the core from the inside of the colored outer stuff? And then the colored outer stuff is what you want? How do you keep the ends from fraying? I know the heat shrink probably helps with that, but do you also melt the ends? Does the paracord expand like this stuff?


If it's paracord like the green stuff they use here at Camp Lejeune, then yes it does have a core, but it makes it easier to string wire through it. You can simply tie your wire to the core and pull it through that way. As far as fraying, it might, best thing to do is use the shrinkwrap to hold it down. As far as expanding, it's built much like a Chinese Finger Trap. It expands at about the same rate if you push the the strands together.

Sorry it took so long to respond, haven't been on as much recently.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Cathodes tend to be a relatively standard thing. I dunno what they were but everything looks the same.
> As for painting things matte, you can cheat and just use a matte clear coat. or just primer. My black primer is a matte finish.
> Normally one lays down primer, then color paint, then clear coat, but for matte black you might be able to get away with just primer, or just primer/clear coat. For the blue, you'll definitely need to do all 3, and with a matte clear coat, then you don't need to worry about the finish of the paint.


Hmm... well I want a finish just like on the front page

I'm pretty careful with my case so the clearcoat isn't needed methinks

I would like to keep the cost down, but get that exact finish on the front page

So what do I do... I want a flat finish /:


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hmm... well I want a finish just like on the front page
> 
> I'm pretty careful with my case so the clearcoat isn't needed methinks
> 
> I would like to keep the cost down, but get that exact finish on the front page
> 
> So what do I do... I want a flat finish /:


You could always spray 2 or 3 layers of Primer, then only 1 or 2 layers of clearcoat, and just don't polish it. Glazed clearcoat also gives it that just painted look.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> You could always spray 2 or 3 layers of Primer, then only 1 or 2 layers of clearcoat, and just don't polish it. Glazed clearcoat also gives it that just painted look.


Would the 2-3 layers of Primer really give me that flat look? and the clearcoat would be just for protection?


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Wireeater, I see that top plate that Kaged made for you has an offset for the radiator. how much clearance does that give to to the motherboard? I ask because to do not have my MB yet. but I want to mount my rad. on center. I have G skill ripjaws X ram so no big heatsink.


It's not the ram you have to worry about it's the 8 pin power connector.


----------



## NassD

Stop posting guys!!! I'm only on page 100... haha. I have much reading to do. Love the mods and info.

Still working on mine. Here is crappy cellphone pic. I just got a bunch of good stuff to put in it.


----------



## bjgrenke

Hey all, just a quick question. I switched the fan filters around so that they're on the inside of the fans on the side panel. Here being Side Panel -> Fan -> Filter. I only did this for aesthetics, making the fans a bit brighter and to get rid of the grid. I'm just wondering if this will decrease performance of the fan or the filter or both?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Would the 2-3 layers of Primer really give me that flat look? and the clearcoat would be just for protection?


Just 2 layers of black primer should be enough, and you shouldn't need clear coat if you take care of your case. You'll need clear coat for whatever colors you want to do, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello caruban how you put the 760 plus in phantom?


The 760+ mounts in 2 of the 5.25 drive bays. It's just like mounting 2 CD drives at the same time. It has to go in 2 consecutive drive bays, so I put mine in the bottom 2. That way, you can get to the reservoir cap without the fans being in the way.

I'm sorry I can't get a good picture for you, but its pretty straight forward. No modding, nothing special, just the standard installation method.


----------



## Reaper2794

So I'll need flat blue and flat black clearcoat? Or is it just black and blue clearcoat?

and clearcoat is shiny... so... in order to maintain the flat finish I have to... ? ._.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> So I'll need flat blue and flat black clearcoat? Or is it just black and blue clearcoat?
> and clearcoat is shiny... so... in order to maintain the flat finish I have to... ? ._.


Clearcoat is clear.
There are such things as color clear coats, but they are transparent, meaning that if there's black under them, it will look black when you're done. You could use white under them, but since you need black primer anyway, it doesn't make sense.

The clear coat provides the finish, yes, but NOT ALL clearcoats are glossy. Buy flat or matte clearcoat and use that instead.










I'm not sure how much detail you want or need, so here's everything I can provide, and hopefully this will help you figure it out. Feel free to ask for more info or clarification.

TO BUY:
Black primer
Blue (finish does not matter)
Matte or flat clearcoat. Flat and matte make the same thing.

TO MAKE FLAT BLACK:
Spray everything you want flat black with black primer.

TO MAKE FLAT BLUE:
Spray everything you want blue with the black primer.
Then paint it blue
Then clear coat it.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Clearcoat is clear.
> There are such things as color clear coats, but they are transparent, meaning that if there's black under them, it will look black when you're done. You could use white under them, but since you need black primer anyway, it doesn't make sense.
> The clear coat provides the finish, yes, but NOT ALL clearcoats are glossy. Buy flat or matte clearcoat and use that instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how much detail you want or need, so here's everything I can provide, and hopefully this will help you figure it out. Feel free to ask for more info or clarification.
> TO BUY:
> Black primer
> Blue (finish does not matter)
> Matte or flat clearcoat. Flat and matte make the same thing.
> TO MAKE FLAT BLACK:
> Spray everything you want flat black with black primer.
> TO MAKE FLAT BLUE:
> Spray everything you want blue with the black primer.
> Then paint it blue
> Then clear coat it.


Hmm I see. Thank you very much. I wanna make sure I get everything right since this is my first mod project ever.

So to clarify, why does the finish on the blue not matter? If I got gloss blue, it would look glossy... if I buy flat, then flat. Does the black primer make it look flat no wonder what the finish is? That's kinda hard for me to wrap around my head cause I would think it would look glossy even with black primer underneath

and you said spray everything I want blue with black primer. I know that primer gets the metal ready for other finishes, so is this why I paint it black first? How does it exactly help? My case is currently white with black trim

and the clearcoat is simply for the purpose of protection, but it will not ruin the finish look si?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Hmm I see. Thank you very much. I wanna make sure I get everything right since this is my first mod project ever.
> So to clarify, why does the finish on the blue not matter? If I got gloss blue, it would look glossy... if I buy flat, then flat. Does the black primer make it look flat no wonder what the finish is? That's kinda hard for me to wrap around my head cause I would think it would look glossy even with black primer underneath
> and you said spray everything I want blue with black primer. I know that primer gets the metal ready for other finishes, so is this why I paint it black first? How does it exactly help? My case is currently white with black trim
> and the clearcoat is simply for the purpose of protection, but it will not ruin the finish look si?


Nothing wrong with being careful. ^_^ I'm happy to help.

The finish on a surface comes from texture. Glossy things are smooth, and flat things are rough(ish... compared to glossy things). Gloss blue does dry gloss, yes, because it dries with a really smooth finish. Now, if you cover it in matte clear coat, the clear coat provides a new surface. It dries with a rough finish. If this concerns you, go ahead and just buy flat blue. It won't make a difference, and shouldn't be any more expensive.

Yes, the point of primer is to prepare surfaces for other paints. Paint sticks to rougher surfaces better than it does smooth surfaces, so primers dry flat for that purpose.

It will not ruin the finish, it is in fact PROVIDING the finish. Clear coat can provide function, too.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Nothing wrong with being careful. ^_^ I'm happy to help.
> The finish on a surface comes from texture. Glossy things are smooth, and flat things are rough(ish... compared to glossy things). Gloss blue does dry gloss, yes, because it dries with a really smooth finish. Now, if you cover it in matte clear coat, the clear coat provides a new surface. It dries with a rough finish. If this concerns you, go ahead and just buy flat blue. It won't make a difference, and shouldn't be any more expensive.
> Yes, the point of primer is to prepare surfaces for other paints. Paint sticks to rougher surfaces better than it does smooth surfaces, so primers dry flat for that purpose.
> It will not ruin the finish, it is in fact PROVIDING the finish. Clear coat can provide function, too.


Gah... this is such great info <3 Thank you, full ****! xDD!!


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Anyone made a midplate for the Phantom?


whats that?


----------



## mybadomen

Just Black primer would be fine alone. and it would be allot easier to fix a scratch if you ever got one.I painted my whole 4x4 in black primer because i beat it up in the woods and touching it up was simple.I usually lay down a mid coat clear before laying down graphics and then lay the gloss over that.But that's if you want a glass like finish.Honestly for what your trying to do a flat black or primer will do fine Rustoleum holds up very well if you do good prep work first.I always use adhesion Promoter on anything plastic also if its a long term paint job.

Its really up to what you want.There are tons of different paints and you wont know till you try.I recommend go and get black Primer and paint it with that.Wait a few days and if you like it keep it just primer.If not scuff the primer and then paint with your flat or whatever color you want.I think if not experienced with clear coat at all it could be a little rough to use.I prefer old school Lacquer but its dangerous and its allot of work .but comes out beautiful.

Hope this helps. Just prime it first what could it hurt.If you like it that way call it a day.

also check out all this dudes video's he shows some easy tricks with spray paint .Its not all airbrushing.Even thoug its called airbrush tricks.

http://www.youtube.com/user/AirbrushTricks/featured


----------



## Reaper2794

I love you guys <3... *tear*


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Just 2 layers of black primer should be enough, and you shouldn't need clear coat if you take care of your case. You'll need clear coat for whatever colors you want to do, though.


the only reason I said 1 REALLY thin layer of clear is it will give it that always wet look, without making it glossy. Also, I suggested a clear cause after a few months of air touching the primer it will start to dry out and turn grey, and will show everywhere he paused while painting it. Primer NEVER wears evenly. I would show you what I mean with pics of my bumper of my car, but i don't have any that look even remotely decent, mostly of the damage to it.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> It's not the ram you have to worry about it's the 8 pin power connector.


LOL, I forgot about that.


----------



## tango bango

Is there a way that the top black mess grill on top of the NXZT Phantom case be replaced with something, that would allow more air to be let out . Anyone did a mod or a factory replacement for it . thanks


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Is there a way that the top black mess grill on top of the NXZT Phantom case be replaced with something, that would allow more air to be let out . Anyone did a mod or a factory replacement for it . thanks


i did


----------



## kgtuning

nice K.3nny, I like the way that looks.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Is there a way that the top black mess grill on top of the NXZT Phantom case be replaced with something, that would allow more air to be let out . Anyone did a mod or a factory replacement for it . thanks


Mnpctech has Modders Mesh :http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> i did


Nice work Kenny as usual


----------



## SoundWorks3D

k.3nny We really need to talk !!!


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> i did


Thanks for the photos and reply . That looks pretty good . I thought about a steel grill, made from a material like the steel from a hamster cage, in place where the mess is .


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> k.3nny We really need to talk !!!


facebook me









Kenneth Machielsen


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> facebook me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Machielsen


just added you! Im jorge ortiz


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Ok! I need the help of the phantom community, I want a name for my build and I was leaning towards (Phantom 24K) as in 24 karrot gold.

I'm excepting comments and build names !


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Ok! I need the help of the phantom community, I want a name for my build and I was leaning towards (Phantom 24K) as in 24 karrot gold.
> I'm excepting comments and build names !


Other way around 24k Phantom


----------



## Draven

Hey K.3nny may I add you I already have omen on there


----------



## Draven

So now that the new GTX 680 is out I just need to wait and see what Intel's new i5 and new Asus RoG Z77 board is priced at and I will have a new rig


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> the only reason I said 1 REALLY thin layer of clear is it will give it that always wet look, without making it glossy. Also, I suggested a clear cause after a few months of air touching the primer it will start to dry out and turn grey, and will show everywhere he paused while painting it. Primer NEVER wears evenly. I would show you what I mean with pics of my bumper of my car, but i don't have any that look even remotely decent, mostly of the damage to it.


Just be careful if you try to lay clear onto primer, it's not naturally made to bond.

Paint is made to bond to primer
Clear is made to bond to paint

I'm sure it will coat but im not sure how much it will bond to it. I would test it out on something as you might have a clear coat that will wanna flake off.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Hey fellow Phantom Owners found this on the net, For those of you that are hesitant on painting plastic. For years and still now I still fear the chipped paint on plastic, So I hope this helps you guys in future reference on painting plastic !

Credit for this goes to GUTSI down at the DSM tuner forums.http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/articles-exterior-interior/365304-absolute-proper-way-paint-plastic-vinyl-interior-diyer.html

Here it is guys! hope it helps!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've noticed there's quite a number of posts out there with regards to painting the interior pieces (some of have even gone as far as changing the whole interior color outright i.e from that boring grey to that nice black we all lust after!) But there are those who are weary of painting interior pieces due to fear of fading, cracking, peeling etc...

I'm here to alleviate that fear









I'm going to outline step by step, the PERFECT way to paint any plastic interior piece, without the risk of flaking, chipping, fading etc..(may also apply to exterior pieces e.g lip, mouldings etc...)
This is a simple, fool proof process that I myself have used many many yrs ago on a Grand Am I used to drive, when I decided I couldnt stand that beige vomit color interior anymore! I painted it a 'specklestone' texture (hella cool back in those days), and anyone who ever entered the car was always 'touchy feely' with my dash and doors (because it had that 'texture'). The finish was never compromised, no matter how many times people "caressed" it. The 'speckle' coating wasn't attempted by many (usually it was left for detail shops to do) only because of its sensitive nature to flake and chip. Well mine didnt, and if my method worked on touch sensitive "specklestone", it'll definately work for regular flat based spray paints.
There's absolutely no reason why a flat based spray painted interior should peel or flake IF the task was handled correctly and delicately!
*Note* Unfortunately, although I was proud of my results and would love to show it off, I cant find the pics I took waaay back then...HOWEVER, I am going to be painting some interior/exterior pieces in my 2G soon. There's some interior pieces that I'd like to accent in Black; as well, I'm hoping to fab up some microsuede inserts for the doors and a carbon fiber overlay for the radio/hvac bezel.
All in due time....and I promise I'll post pics to follow ;-)

Here Goes....

***Before we start, it is imperative that the steps are followed to the tee!! More often than not, I've seen painted "handywork" that looked like ass only because people tend to rush when painting. They just wanna get it painted so they can throw it back on. This is a no-no....if you want a flawless job, time is crucial.
*FYI* In terms of product quality, I've had great success with SEM. Hands down, their prep and application products are awesome! You can use others, but IMO, the SEM stuff proved to be the best. (And believe me, I've tried em all...Krylon, Tremclad, Duplicolor etc...)
Also, try to paint (and keep the paint cans) in optimal temps i.e room temp or above
**Prep Items**
-plastic precleaner- (if you cant find this, rubbing alcohol, or mineral spirits works fine. Also, only use a degreaser on pieces that are extremely dirty, greasy, oily or have been treated with protectants i.e armor all and such. After degreasing, then clean them with plastic precleaner or rubbing alcohol, as the degreaser tends to leave behind a residue that obscures bonding)
-wet sandpaper- 800 grit (for plastic) and 1500 grit (for vinyl)
-tape- (in case you need to mask certain areas)
**Spray Items**
-paint- (if it's plastic, buy plastic paint. If vinyl, make sure its vinyl paint, only because that paint contains certain elements that adhere better due to vinyl's flex properties)
Also, up to you whether you want a matte or glossy finish. Most paints also come in satin. IMO, satin works best as it is a matte finish with a nice sheen to it. Usually the paint cap gives a good indication of the type of finish.
-primer- (any indoor/outdoor plastic primer will do)
-adhesion promoter- (comes in an aerosol)
-clear coat- (again, comes in glossy or satin finish. Go satin. Unless there's a particular piece you wanna blind your passengers with)

Step 1 Remove any pieces to be painted (pretty obvious...just makes it easier to clean and paint; and if you can, have the piece sit on something so its above ground. If its suspended, you can get a nice even spray all around, top to bottom)

Step 2 Wash the pieces thoroughly in soap and water. If extra dirty, oily or greasy, use a degreaser (brake cleaner will work). Dry everything nicely, and finally rub em down with the plastic precleaner (or rubbing alcohol) Final dry with a clean cloth.

Step 3 *Important* If it's plastic, you're going to LIGHTLY sand the pieces with 800 grit wet sandpaper. Make sure that both the piece and the sandpaper are constantly wet. Use no force or pressure, let the wet sandpaper do the work. Use circular motions, varying the circles over the entire surface of the piece. KEEP EM WET! AND NO PRESSURE! This is key to a good wet sand. Also, keep the sandpaper clean from plastic build-up; that build-up can and will scratch the surface. A good idea is to wrap the wet sandpaper over a piece of foam or sponge, that way you dont exert too much hand pressure, and it'll sand over contoured areas nicely! But if you're like me, and you wanna "feel" your work, then using your bare hand is fine too, just KEEP IT WET, CLEAN, AND NO PRESSURE!
Rinse the piece when finished....dry thoroughly.
*Note* For vinyl, same process, but use 1500 grit. You'll find there's vinyl on the door, armrest, dash.

Step 4 Apply the adhesion promoter, but first, SHAKE THE CAN! If the label says to shake for a minute, you better damn well do it! You want the adhesive chemical solvents in the can to be nicely blended so you get a nice uniform coat, just waiting to be primed! Apply it the same way you would paint: light, even, side to side coat. With the adhesion promoter, one coat is sufficient. Be carefeul here, because one too many coats, and this stuff will gunk up on the surface. Allow it dry
*Note* Depending on the brand of adhesion promoter you buy, its a good idea to follow the 'drying' guideline on the can before the next step. Some cans will say after 30 min it's dry...others maybe 90. Follow the can!

Step 5 *Important* Apply the primer, but first, SHAKE THAT SUCKER UP! Again, same concept, you want the paint pigments nicely blended for uniform quality. Shake before, and during. Spray one, nice LIGHT coat (And I mean light! Dont go crazy!) Wait about an hour....spray the 2nd nice LIGHT coat. Two coats should suffice here. If you still need more coverage (you shouldn't...but hey), wait about another hour, spray a 3rd, LIGHT coat.
AFTER YOUR LAST COAT OF PRIMER, WAIT AT LEAST 24 HOURS BEFORE PAINTING!
I'm being anal about light coats and waiting 24 hours? You bet! The better the primer adheres to the surface, the better the paint will adhere to the primer.
*Note* In between coats, its a very good idea to turn the can upside down and spray until clear gas comes out. WHY? Well the can will tell you it's so the nozzle wont clog, however, the more important concept for this is that now when you go to spray coat #2, there might be dried paint obstructing the nozzle pathway, hence creating a "splurting and sputtering" of paint, thereby ruining that nice uniform smooth finish you obtained from coat #1.

Step 6 You waited 24 hours right? Time to paint! But guess what? SHAKE THAT DAMN CAN! Shake it while you paint! Same concept: nice, LIGHT side to side motion. We're gonna add 3 coats here, and it's this step that makes it or "flakes" it for the paint. After your 1st coat, I recommend at least an hour...if you can wait more, even better. With the base coat, ample drying time is crucial. Also, your method in applying the paint ultimately affects the end result. So again, 3 coats....wait a good while between coats...and keep em LIGHT! AND...between coats, invert can and spray!
WAIT 24- 48 HOURS BEFORE APPLYING CLEAR COAT

Step 7 Clear coat time. You're shaking the can right? With the clear, 2-3 coats should suffice. Same concept as above...nice, uniform and LIGHT coats! With the clear, you dont have to wait as long, about half hour or so is good. As long as you keep the coats LIGHT. Let everything cure for an additional 24 hours before handling and putting back in the car.

**Additional notes**
With the freshly painted surfaces, I wouldn't use any cleaners on em for at least a week or two. As a matter of fact, I wouldn't use cleaners on them period! Reason being is most dash cleaners contain alcohol based solvents such as n-propoxypropanol, propylene glycol ether (for glass) and isopropanol. Most will contain 2 out of 3 alcohol based solvents, which if used on occassion, can deteriorate the clear coat, eventually leading to paint fade.
Good ol fashion soap and water will do...unless there's a stubborn stain that needs removing. If you gotta use cleaners, you should ABSOLUTELY protect the surface with a protectant after.
You should be using a protectant anyway, as most contain the UV inhibitors to prevent fade.
A good thing to look for is protectants that contain lanolin and natural moisturizers...and if not, then water based silicone is fine too.

Keep in mind that the pieces you chose to paint are just that...PAINTED! Extra care is required for these pieces, unlike the factory ones which are dyed (and even those can fade)

So in the end, practice good "carkeeping". Hope this article helps with anyone's interior transformations!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Hey fellow Phantom Owners found this on the net, For those of you that are hesitant on painting plastic. For years and still now I still fear the chipped paint on plastic, So I hope this helps you guys in future reference on painting plastic !
> Credit for this goes to GUTSI down at the DSM tuner forums. link
> 
> Here it is guys! hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed there's quite a number of posts out there with regards to painting the interior pieces (some of have even gone as far as changing the whole interior color outright i.e from that boring grey to that nice black we all lust after!) But there are those who are weary of painting interior pieces due to fear of fading, cracking, peeling etc...
> I'm here to alleviate that fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to outline step by step, the PERFECT way to paint any plastic interior piece, without the risk of flaking, chipping, fading etc..(may also apply to exterior pieces e.g lip, mouldings etc...)
> This is a simple, fool proof process that I myself have used many many yrs ago on a Grand Am I used to drive, when I decided I couldnt stand that beige vomit color interior anymore! I painted it a 'specklestone' texture (hella cool back in those days), and anyone who ever entered the car was always 'touchy feely' with my dash and doors (because it had that 'texture'). The finish was never compromised, no matter how many times people "caressed" it. The 'speckle' coating wasn't attempted by many (usually it was left for detail shops to do) only because of its sensitive nature to flake and chip. Well mine didnt, and if my method worked on touch sensitive "specklestone", it'll definately work for regular flat based spray paints.
> There's absolutely no reason why a flat based spray painted interior should peel or flake IF the task was handled correctly and delicately!
> *Note* Unfortunately, although I was proud of my results and would love to show it off, I cant find the pics I took waaay back then...HOWEVER, I am going to be painting some interior/exterior pieces in my 2G soon. There's some interior pieces that I'd like to accent in Black; as well, I'm hoping to fab up some microsuede inserts for the doors and a carbon fiber overlay for the radio/hvac bezel.
> All in due time....and I promise I'll post pics to follow ;-)
> Here Goes....
> ***Before we start, it is imperative that the steps are followed to the tee!! More often than not, I've seen painted "handywork" that looked like ass only because people tend to rush when painting. They just wanna get it painted so they can throw it back on. This is a no-no....if you want a flawless job, time is crucial.
> *FYI* In terms of product quality, I've had great success with SEM. Hands down, their prep and application products are awesome! You can use others, but IMO, the SEM stuff proved to be the best. (And believe me, I've tried em all...Krylon, Tremclad, Duplicolor etc...)
> Also, try to paint (and keep the paint cans) in optimal temps i.e room temp or above
> **Prep Items**
> -plastic precleaner- (if you cant find this, rubbing alcohol, or mineral spirits works fine. Also, only use a degreaser on pieces that are extremely dirty, greasy, oily or have been treated with protectants i.e armor all and such. After degreasing, then clean them with plastic precleaner or rubbing alcohol, as the degreaser tends to leave behind a residue that obscures bonding)
> -wet sandpaper- 800 grit (for plastic) and 1500 grit (for vinyl)
> -tape- (in case you need to mask certain areas)
> **Spray Items**
> -paint- (if it's plastic, buy plastic paint. If vinyl, make sure its vinyl paint, only because that paint contains certain elements that adhere better due to vinyl's flex properties)
> Also, up to you whether you want a matte or glossy finish. Most paints also come in satin. IMO, satin works best as it is a matte finish with a nice sheen to it. Usually the paint cap gives a good indication of the type of finish.
> -primer- (any indoor/outdoor plastic primer will do)
> -adhesion promoter- (comes in an aerosol)
> -clear coat- (again, comes in glossy or satin finish. Go satin. Unless there's a particular piece you wanna blind your passengers with)
> Step 1 Remove any pieces to be painted (pretty obvious...just makes it easier to clean and paint; and if you can, have the piece sit on something so its above ground. If its suspended, you can get a nice even spray all around, top to bottom)
> Step 2 Wash the pieces thoroughly in soap and water. If extra dirty, oily or greasy, use a degreaser (brake cleaner will work). Dry everything nicely, and finally rub em down with the plastic precleaner (or rubbing alcohol) Final dry with a clean cloth.
> Step 3 *Important* If it's plastic, you're going to LIGHTLY sand the pieces with 800 grit wet sandpaper. Make sure that both the piece and the sandpaper are constantly wet. Use no force or pressure, let the wet sandpaper do the work. Use circular motions, varying the circles over the entire surface of the piece. KEEP EM WET! AND NO PRESSURE! This is key to a good wet sand. Also, keep the sandpaper clean from plastic build-up; that build-up can and will scratch the surface. A good idea is to wrap the wet sandpaper over a piece of foam or sponge, that way you dont exert too much hand pressure, and it'll sand over contoured areas nicely! But if you're like me, and you wanna "feel" your work, then using your bare hand is fine too, just KEEP IT WET, CLEAN, AND NO PRESSURE!
> Rinse the piece when finished....dry thoroughly.
> *Note* For vinyl, same process, but use 1500 grit. You'll find there's vinyl on the door, armrest, dash.
> Step 4 Apply the adhesion promoter, but first, SHAKE THE CAN! If the label says to shake for a minute, you better damn well do it! You want the adhesive chemical solvents in the can to be nicely blended so you get a nice uniform coat, just waiting to be primed! Apply it the same way you would paint: light, even, side to side coat. With the adhesion promoter, one coat is sufficient. Be carefeul here, because one too many coats, and this stuff will gunk up on the surface. Allow it dry
> *Note* Depending on the brand of adhesion promoter you buy, its a good idea to follow the 'drying' guideline on the can before the next step. Some cans will say after 30 min it's dry...others maybe 90. Follow the can!
> Step 5 *Important* Apply the primer, but first, SHAKE THAT SUCKER UP! Again, same concept, you want the paint pigments nicely blended for uniform quality. Shake before, and during. Spray one, nice LIGHT coat (And I mean light! Dont go crazy!) Wait about an hour....spray the 2nd nice LIGHT coat. Two coats should suffice here. If you still need more coverage (you shouldn't...but hey), wait about another hour, spray a 3rd, LIGHT coat.
> AFTER YOUR LAST COAT OF PRIMER, WAIT AT LEAST 24 HOURS BEFORE PAINTING!
> I'm being anal about light coats and waiting 24 hours? You bet! The better the primer adheres to the surface, the better the paint will adhere to the primer.
> *Note* In between coats, its a very good idea to turn the can upside down and spray until clear gas comes out. WHY? Well the can will tell you it's so the nozzle wont clog, however, the more important concept for this is that now when you go to spray coat #2, there might be dried paint obstructing the nozzle pathway, hence creating a "splurting and sputtering" of paint, thereby ruining that nice uniform smooth finish you obtained from coat #1.
> Step 6 You waited 24 hours right? Time to paint! But guess what? SHAKE THAT DAMN CAN! Shake it while you paint! Same concept: nice, LIGHT side to side motion. We're gonna add 3 coats here, and it's this step that makes it or "flakes" it for the paint. After your 1st coat, I recommend at least an hour...if you can wait more, even better. With the base coat, ample drying time is crucial. Also, your method in applying the paint ultimately affects the end result. So again, 3 coats....wait a good while between coats...and keep em LIGHT! AND...between coats, invert can and spray!
> WAIT 24- 48 HOURS BEFORE APPLYING CLEAR COAT
> Step 7 Clear coat time. You're shaking the can right? With the clear, 2-3 coats should suffice. Same concept as above...nice, uniform and LIGHT coats! With the clear, you dont have to wait as long, about half hour or so is good. As long as you keep the coats LIGHT. Let everything cure for an additional 24 hours before handling and putting back in the car.
> **Additional notes**
> With the freshly painted surfaces, I wouldn't use any cleaners on em for at least a week or two. As a matter of fact, I wouldn't use cleaners on them period! Reason being is most dash cleaners contain alcohol based solvents such as n-propoxypropanol, propylene glycol ether (for glass) and isopropanol. Most will contain 2 out of 3 alcohol based solvents, which if used on occassion, can deteriorate the clear coat, eventually leading to paint fade.
> Good ol fashion soap and water will do...unless there's a stubborn stain that needs removing. If you gotta use cleaners, you should ABSOLUTELY protect the surface with a protectant after.
> You should be using a protectant anyway, as most contain the UV inhibitors to prevent fade.
> A good thing to look for is protectants that contain lanolin and natural moisturizers...and if not, then water based silicone is fine too.
> Keep in mind that the pieces you chose to paint are just that...PAINTED! Extra care is required for these pieces, unlike the factory ones which are dyed (and even those can fade)
> So in the end, practice good "carkeeping". Hope this article helps with anyone's interior transformations!


Errr... This is nice information, but two things.

1) There was no link. I fixed that in my quote.
2) This is better linked and not copy pasted.

If you do want to copy paste, at least wrap it in spoiler tags to shrink it down a bit.

Otherwise, good find!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Errr... This is nice information, but two things.
> 1) There was no link. I fixed that in my quote.
> 2) This is better linked and not copy pasted.
> If you do want to copy paste, at least wrap it in spoiler tags to shrink it down a bit.
> Otherwise, good find!


how do i make a spoiler?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> how do i make a spoiler?


Here's how you make a spoiler:

Code:



Code:


[spoiler=TITLE OF THE SPOILER]
LET'S SPOIL THE SPOILER :D
[/spoiler]




Spoiler: Things you want to see ;)



*empty*
testing xD


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Here's how you make a spoiler:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [spoiler=TITLE OF THE SPOILER]
> LET'S SPOIL THE SPOILER :D
> [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Things you want to see ;)
> 
> 
> 
> *empty*
> testing myself xD


thank you !


----------



## faMine

Decided I'm going to grab a GTX 680 after selling my 6950s. Need to scrap for some other parts to sell and I'll be king!


----------



## bjgrenke

Seems that my posts are invisible









Anyone know if it'll affect the performance of my side panel fans by having the filters on the inside of the fans? Panel -> Fan -> Filter


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Seems that my posts are invisible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it'll affect the performance of my side panel fans by having the filters on the inside of the fans? Panel -> Fan -> Filter


No, no it wont.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Seems that my posts are invisible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it'll affect the performance of my side panel fans by having the filters on the inside of the fans? Panel -> Fan -> Filter


Those filter are good for preventing dust. But IMO I think really restrict a lot of air flow too


----------



## faMine

It will interfere will the air column, but not the air volume.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Just be careful if you try to lay clear onto primer, it's not naturally made to bond.
> 
> Paint is made to bond to primer
> Clear is made to bond to paint
> 
> I'm sure it will coat but im not sure how much it will bond to it. I would test it out on something as you might have a clear coat that will wanna flake off.


Use Autobody Clearcoat in a can, or Wheel Clearcoat, it sticks to EVERYTHING. If you are trying to do plastic, use plastic primer but Wheel Clearcoat, if your doing metal, autobody primer and clearcoat will be fine. It's how all my tuner (ricer) friends did the Matte look on thier cars, and it was good up to 135MPH down the dragstrip


----------



## bjgrenke

Thanks guys. I think I'll keep it that way. LEDs look brighter without that grid blocking off all the light









NZXT is going crazy. I received 4 200mm LED fans, 3 120mm LED fans, and two LED plug splitters over the past month. All I asked for was 2 200mm LEDs and 1 120mm LED


----------



## dartuil

send me a 200mm fan i fight with them to send me one 200mm i failed


----------



## bambino167

can i join the club? still a work in progress


----------



## wireeater

Wow... I have been going at it since 6 but I am done... for tonight. The loop is built, tested and running like a dream







. My fingers are SORE!!!

Pictures soon. I still have paper towels sitting in there to keep an eye. Everything came out perfect. I am not disapointed considering this was my first time.

Here are some temps Folding with CPU and 2 GPU's. The pump is running at 2.5 speed ATM. I have the top rad fans blowing up and the bottom rad blowing down. I still haven't hooked back up the front and rear intake or any of the wires. I will clean it up tomorrow.

On air cpu would be at 70+C and cards 60-70C.

CPU


GPU's


Incredible improvement and NO MORE HAIR DRYERS!


And note that it is probably 80f inside my place right now.

I plan on keeping the side cover on which is why I didn't spent time making it perfect. I am still going to order some braided cables for the 24 and 6 pins which should clean the wires up, but I am satisfied for now. I think this was a great start!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> send me a 200mm fan i fight with them to send me one 200mm i failed


Wow, I could not imagine. They been more then cool with me. I plan on replacing all my fans with green led fans. I will give you mine when I do if you don't get one from NZXT.


----------



## wireeater

Shot without paper towels.



I also hooked up the new red led fan controller/power button NZXT, I just have plugged anything in yet. I will probably do the cable management on the side tomorrow. I am using the original BLUE LED controller for the 5 rad fans.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Shot without paper towels.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2040577/width/600/height/400
> I also hooked up the new red led fan controller/power button NZXT, I just have plugged anything in yet. I will probably do the cable management on the side tomorrow. I am using the original BLUE LED controller for the 5 rad fans.


That's freakin sick. I love your paintjob also. do you have a build log or anything?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Thanks guys. I think I'll keep it that way. LEDs look brighter without that grid blocking off all the light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NZXT is going crazy. I received 4 200mm LED fans, 3 120mm LED fans, and two LED plug splitters over the past month. All I asked for was 2 200mm LEDs and 1 120mm LED


For free?


----------



## Rowey

Tube... everywhere :/


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Tube... everywhere :/


Yah. They were all out of the invisible tubing when I was looking.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Wireeater... looks good!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Yah. They were all out of the invisible tubing when I was looking.


Hahaha, good comeback







no on a good note it looks bloody brilliant, good work mate!


----------



## Pikoy

hahahaha i kept on laughing this made my day


----------



## mybadomen

Hey Reaper2794 i found something you might be interested in : http://lamptron.com/forum/index.php?topic=348.0

Check it out. I just ran into it.


----------



## dartuil

power led and fan controller with red LED exist?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> power led and fan controller with red LED exist?


Yeah, in the special edition white w/ red trim.


----------



## dartuil

i need this can i ask to nzxt?


----------



## DanielMysterio

I think so, but you have to pay, because we live in Europe


----------



## dartuil

damn it









do you have something to sell?


----------



## mybadomen

Today Venom was stripped down to its core. I needed the Motherboard and CPU for my new build. Its a sad day in Phantomville









It will be back better then ever some day.But for now its just getting stored back in the box it came in.

I am still a Phantom owner and will always be i am sure because "Venom" is not for sale.The build was honestly beautiful its a shame you guys never got to see it in real life because my Camera really bites.

Just look at my new build Log.The pictures are horrible so i need to get a camera asap. But i need a new welder first .lol so can only do what i can do.

Take care guys and keep ripping them Phantoms up.

MybadOmen


----------



## cassey

problem solved, sry for posting


----------



## kgtuning

@ Mybadomen good luck with the new build


----------



## kgtuning

Hmm... phantom vents, expanded metal or perforated metal? can't decide.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hmm... phantom vents, expanded metal or perforated metal? can't decide.


if you find something better than the mesh it has. please let me know i would like to change the mesh my phantom has


----------



## kgtuning

@ Soundworks.... As soon as I do mod on the vents I will post it here. I'm thinking perforated metal but we will see. maybe I will fab up a few different ones and see what looks the best.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Soundworks.... As soon as I do mod on the vents I will post it here. I'm thinking perforated metal but we will see. maybe I will fab up a few different ones and see what looks the best.


for what I know and read the honeycomb patern is the best for airflow

Honeycomb. (79% airflow)
22 gauge perforated plain steel.
1/4" hexagon holes with 9/32" staggered centers.


----------



## reaver83

WEWT! I finally got a small job working as the KJ at a local bar a couple nights a week. Which means... My build will finally get off the ground! Wish me luck guys!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> for what I know and read the honeycomb patern is the best for airflow
> Honeycomb. (79% airflow)
> 22 gauge perforated plain steel.
> 1/4" hexagon holes with 9/32" staggered centers.


Not sure if I like the honeycomb pattern. but yes it flows alot of air. lol anything is going to flow better then the factory mesh. I will figure it out as soon as I fab up the rest of my rad mount on the top of the case (mcr-320) should be done this coming week.


----------



## Erakith

Anyone know if the case can be rigged to fit a 120-140mm rad in the top or bottom vent areas?
By this I mean.. If you look below the smaller 3.5" bay, there are ventilation holes.
mybadomen used it on Venom- I'm considering putting a rad there too. Say.. an h80 or Kuhler 620/920.

Are the tubes included in these kits long enough to do such a thing?

Anyone tried this?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey K.3nny may I add you I already have omen on there


sure u can!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> sure u can!


Thanks man I'll do it in the morning cuz I am at work atm.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Anyone know if the case can be rigged to fit a 120-140mm rad in the top or bottom vent areas?
> By this I mean.. If you look below the smaller 3.5" bay, there are ventilation holes.
> mybadomen used it on Venom- I'm considering putting a rad there too. Say.. an h80 or Kuhler 620/920.
> Are the tubes included in these kits long enough to do such a thing?
> Anyone tried this?


You can fit a 240 down there.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Anyone know if the case can be rigged to fit a 120-140mm rad in the top or bottom vent areas?
> By this I mean.. If you look below the smaller 3.5" bay, there are ventilation holes.
> mybadomen used it on Venom- I'm considering putting a rad there too. Say.. an h80 or Kuhler 620/920.
> Are the tubes included in these kits long enough to do such a thing?
> Anyone tried this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> You can fit a 240 down there.
> http://i42.tinypic.com/nldj81.jpg


And you can also fit a 240 rad on top with two 200mm fans. NZXT designed a cool bracket to make almost any dual fan radiator fit on top.

Then there is a plate kaged has made that will fit a 360 rad on top. I'm gonna order one myself. Hmm I need to PM him


----------



## mybadomen

*Just wanted to Show off the great work Rowey did for me if anyone hasn't seen it yet.Rowey is amazing at that stuff. I love it and thanks again Rowey for both of them.*





Honestly absolutely incredible talent Rowey. Not to mention it was done in a few minutes while we were talking through PM's .

Huge round of applause to Rowey


----------



## k.3nny

Verry nicely done







!


----------



## mybadomen

Guys i did allot more researching on the correct way to flush Radiators and Vinegar it seems is the correct way to flush them.I removes the Left over flux from the solder you have to use a certain kind though.

Here read this :

Ok, so I found some vinegar in Tesco which is described as being "Distilled vinegar" and claims to be made from barley malt. It's clear in appearance and is about 4.5% acidic. It's only 45p for 17 fl oz. What do you think?

I also managed to dig out the e-mail I got from Steve in March:

The most common way of flushing the radiator is to fill it with warm water and vinegar. Then flush it through with distilled water and then use it. This removes any surplus flux from the soldering or any impurities that might be there.

Kind regards

If anyone is interested in more i can send them some links but it now has been months i have been researching flushing systems and Clear tubing problems including many many hands on tests of Clear tubing's.

First off Biocide containing Copper Sulfate in my tests have every time turned clear tubing white in 3 days or even less.Just one drop will turn it white. I also ran a kill coil and in my tests it had no effects on the tubing but the longest run was roughly 3 week's. I have found that even flushing your new rads with distilled water for hours you still have the chance of having excess flux slowly coming out of the rads and messing up your tubing.

Ever since i had an issue with clear tubing and then seen the problem everywhere and with all brands of clear tubing, I started researching & testing immediately and made it my mission to solve this problem as my Mass Effect build will be running clear tubing.

After some flushing and testing using only a kill coil i have got the same bad tubing staying clear now.

So 2 things Biocide containing Copper Sulfate WILL definitely destroy clear soft tubing.and leave a white film behind in a very short period of time.

Leftover flux will also destroy clear tubing, it just clouds it slower but will eventually destroy the tubing.

Hope this helps guys i have TONS of tubing and will be testing it for a long time to come with different coolants Additives etc as time goes on.Basically it turned into my new hobby. Maby eventually i will contact some companies and try to get them to send me different coolants and additives to see which will ruin the tubing.But for now it has been just a personal hobby of mine that i cant get out of my head until it is 100% solved.

There should be no reason we cant run clear tubing without worrying about it discoloring or clouding and i will do my best to find the best answer
.
Hope you guys find this a little useful because i have many many hours into this little new project of mine.And i wont quit till its solved.

Take Care MybadOmen

Ps here is the right Vinegar type:



Also this is what the Flux stuff looks like that slowly will come out of a rad even after flushing with distilled many times.

(This Test was not performed by me just something i found while researching and this is from a new Radiator that was already flushed with distilled)


----------



## k.3nny

nice research Mybadomen! hopefully everything will run smoothly on your side









boys and girls, 900 views to 1MIL!


----------



## num1son

Yeah nice work omen, way to take matters into your own hands!


----------



## evil jerry

So I just started my build log, Not much there yet but you can get an idea what direction my pink phantom is going in.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/the-phantom-nemesis









http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/the-phantom-nemesis


----------



## k.3nny

dont use green :|!


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> dont use green :|!


Hey man I love green!


----------



## 1V4N

Just upgraded to the new GTX 680 today...just a quick pic timeline over the course of the past 3x months since getting our Phantoms:



Originally running GTX480 w/ Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme Plus II....



Eventually gave the card to the missus in her Pink Phantom.....



Temporarily ran CrossFire 2x HD5870 cards anxiously waiting for the launch of the GTX680











Good bye CrossFire HD5870 x2, hello GTX680













This weekend I'll work on cleaning up the cable management



For those interested....yes its fast, and yes I am waiting for a water block to be released


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> dont use green :|!


I think you just think it's a sin for me to paint a pink phantom. Lol

Wait till you see this completed project. I think it will be good. Maybe not as high calibur as one of Kenny's or Mybadomens builds but hopefully a very respectable build.


----------



## k.3nny

would never pain a pink phantom thb


----------



## faMine

Don't taint the pink! It's godly.

Not sure about green + pink.. Pink and purple maybe.. black and pink.. white and pink.. that's about it..

Maybe other pastel colors? Like pastel yellow or blue.. but that's just waiting to be called an Easter egg.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Don't taint the pink! It's godly.
> Not sure about green + pink.. Pink and purple maybe.. black and pink.. white and pink.. that's about it..
> Maybe other pastel colors? Like pastel yellow or blue.. but that's just waiting to be called an Easter egg.


None of it will be pink in the end. it's just partially painted until more paint arrives.


----------



## Caruban

I should have pics of my window up soon. Sorry to keep delaying! I meant to do it before vacation rather than after...


----------



## dartuil

Hello , men what would you do?
2700k and 22" monitor
or
SSD + 24" monitor?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello , men what would you do?
> 2700k and 22" monitor
> or
> SSD + 24" monitor?


The SSD is gonna give you the best bang for you buck.

So even if the monitors where the same size, I would go with your second option


----------



## dartuil

that was my advice too a 120 or 128 for my games







thanks


----------



## reaver83

Hey everyone. I'm trying to do alot of planning for my Phantom, but I don't want the exterior to be completely boring on the outside when the inside will be so dramatically changed. I was thinking of a tattoo design or silhouette of some sort for the side window design. My problem is my artistic creativity went the way of my photographic memory and my mental capacity (disappeared with age). Anyone got any Ideas on something that will go well with dark blue with white trim? Just general object Ideas, once I have them, I am a very capable artist, just generating ideas of things to draw is not easy for me anymore. I guess if you come up with something to draw, PM me. I will try and draw something and send you a picture I drew of it.


----------



## dartuil

do you think thats normal temperature for aircooling?







after bf3 playing


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> None of it will be pink in the end. it's just partially painted until more paint arrives.


why a pink one :| its exclusive and u gonna paint it up :O!
But yeah its your case









Its my Bday boys







!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> why a pink one :| its exclusive and u gonna paint it up :O!
> But yeah its your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my Bday boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


It's your birthday? Well happy birthday! Hope its a good one.


----------



## strych9

Happy birthday kenny


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> It's your birthday? Well happy birthday! Hope its a good one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Happy birthday kenny


Ty guys







!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> why a pink one :| its exclusive and u gonna paint it up :O!
> But yeah its your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my Bday boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I bought it refurbished and this was the only color available. i like it pink but I bought the case to be a custom project. Secondly I hope some of the profits of my pink one still go to National Breast Cancer Foundation.

Oh yeah HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draven

HAPPY BIRTHDAY K.3NNY!!!!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I bought it refurbished and this was the only color available. i like it pink but I bought the case to be a custom project. Secondly I hope some of the profits of my pink one still go to National Breast Cancer Foundation.
> Oh yeah HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY K.3NNY!!!!


tyty verry much


----------



## esproductions

Happy birthday kenny









How's everyone doing these days?


----------



## LPRaver89

@Dartuil id say on air those temps look great. On my watercooling loop im at about 42C after heavy gaming.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Happy birthday kenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing these days?


Thnks

Pretty good to be honest, just enjoying my pink phantom in full sight


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

happy bday k3nny.


----------



## faMine

Happy birthday Kenneth







)


----------



## ace ventura069

happy b-day kenny !!!!!!!!!


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> happy bday k3nny.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Happy birthday Kenneth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> happy b-day kenny !!!!!!!!!


thnks peopz !

Ace, tomorrow i will get the package! (busy working hours)


----------



## wireeater

Happy Birthday Pink-Kenny.

Got any good presents coming in for the PC?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm trying to do alot of planning for my Phantom, but I don't want the exterior to be completely boring on the outside when the inside will be so dramatically changed. I was thinking of a tattoo design or silhouette of some sort for the side window design. My problem is my artistic creativity went the way of my photographic memory and my mental capacity (disappeared with age). Anyone got any Ideas on something that will go well with dark blue with white trim? Just general object Ideas, once I have them, I am a very capable artist, just generating ideas of things to draw is not easy for me anymore. I guess if you come up with something to draw, PM me. I will try and draw something and send you a picture I drew of it.


IMO, I like designs over images. I tend to turn to tribal designs. They're really cool and a bunch of people have drawn all sorts of things, like animals and what not. There are also just a bunch of cool designs that don't resemble anything. Even found tribal poke'mon for my Nintendo DS. XD

An animal









Just desins









Here's what my DS looks like.








http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/106/c/4/Thunder_Brothers_by_Canyx.jpg
The image is a little too large for a forum.

Just google 'tribal' and pick one you like, or put a few of them together. Or become inspired! ^_^

Also, Happy Birthday K3nny


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Feliz Cumpleaños Kenny









And just in case it's says Happy Birthday Kenny


----------



## ChrisL89

Hey guys








I'm new here, and also have a Phantom







))
Will apply to club soon. Just a quick question please:
Does anyone here have the phantom with either an Asus MIVE P67 or Z68 and a Corsair H100 installed?
I want to know what the clearance is between the Mobo, Ram and cooler please?


----------



## k.3nny

thanks all for the gratz!


----------



## Reaper2794

Happy b-day Kenny.

and guys, I just found out that the guy who runs PsychoSleeve is actually a classmate of mine ^.^


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Happy b-day Kenny.
> and guys, I just found out that the guy who runs PsychoSleeve is actually a classmate of mine ^.^


WOW some really nice clean looking cables there.


----------



## Reaper2794

Yep







He used MDPC sleeving, and I will also be. He's giving me some pointers in person in the upcoming weeks here


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> why a pink one :| its exclusive and u gonna paint it up :O!
> But yeah its your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my Bday boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Happy birthday Kenny!
All throughout this month I have been noticing how many awesome people are born in march!


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> IMO, I like designs over images. I tend to turn to tribal designs. They're really cool and a bunch of people have drawn all sorts of things, like animals and what not. There are also just a bunch of cool designs that don't resemble anything. Even found tribal poke'mon for my Nintendo DS. XD
> 
> An animal
> 
> Just desins
> 
> Here's what my DS looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/106/c/4/Thunder_Brothers_by_Canyx.jpg
> The image is a little too large for a forum.
> 
> Just google 'tribal' and pick one you like, or put a few of them together. Or become inspired! ^_^
> 
> Also, Happy Birthday K3nny


I was thinking a tattoo design or tribal of some sort, but I'm really trying to give this a theme to go with. Just being reversed from white/Blue colors to Blue/White isn't enough I think. Also, I'm reversing the MB tray like K.3nny's white one, but with a twist, (but thats all I'm letting out of the bag at this time







). IDK, Maybe I should give it an ENTIRE topsy turvy theme, whatcha think? IDK though, cause the outside will look pretty normal, aside from the window side being opposite. Thats why the Window REALLY has to stick out, ya know?


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Happy b-day Kenny.
> and guys, I just found out that the guy who runs PsychoSleeve is actually a classmate of mine ^.^


I would hope to get some tips from him to do your own because there is no way I'd pay the price of what he asks...yikes!


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I would hope to get some tips from him to do your own because there is no way I'd pay the price of what he asks...yikes!


I'd be glad to give everyone advice once I start doing my own


----------



## mybadomen

OMG sorry i missed your Birthday K3nny. "HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY"







and i am sure you understand how i could have missed it with so mach family stuff going on.

And also a big hello to the rest of you guys.Boy would you hate what i did with Venom at the moment.Its all in pieces







.But that's only so i can rebuild it again soon. I also will be doing another Phantom after i am done with the NZXT Switch 810 i am working on now. The new Phantom will be a memorial for my father in Law the previous owner of it.At least that's what the plans are if all goes right.

But damn it feels god to be back to 100% health and back to Modding again all day. The loss of the family member not so well feeling but it does Motivate me to do better and also ease the pain of course.I am a believer that when people pas they can still see what you are doing so i believe he is watching over me so all's good.

Also Welcome to the new Members and great jobs you have all been doing to the rest of you guys. I have been watching daily just not talking to much as you can imagine things were really rough the last week.

Take care guys and keep chopping them Phantoms up









Cya Soon MybadOmen


----------



## k.3nny

Thnks al for the congrats







!

@mybad, glad your OK again mate







was to quit over here tho









And nice that your building a phantom as memorial!


----------



## atibbo69

White Phantom here at NCIX Canada

129.99

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=55560&vpn=PHAN-001WT&manufacture=NZXT&promoid=1263


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Happy b-day Kenny.
> and guys, I just found out that the guy who runs PsychoSleeve is actually a classmate of mine ^.^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> WOW some really nice clean looking cables there.


Martin is the guru of sleeving. I don't think anyone does it better. Lutro comes very close, VERY, VERY close, but Martin is the God.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Happy birthday Kenny!
> All throughout this month I have been noticing how many awesome people are born in march!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY K.3NNY!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I would hope to get some tips from him to do your own because there is no way I'd pay the price of what he asks...yikes!


Considering you're paying for the best possible sleeve material, AND you're paying someone to do the sleeving themselves, which, to get the perfection Martin achieves is nothing short of amazing, the prices aren't bad at all. There's no one that can match Martin, and his prices are more than fair.

Anyone thinking of getting a SE 410? If so, which color version?


----------



## faMine

I would love love love to own the grey one!!!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I would love love love to own the grey one!!!


Actually I will be doing a build log soon and mine will be metallic grey


----------



## faMine

mmmmmmmmm it's sexy


----------



## Rzhrqq2641

Finally painted the stripes on my Phantom the other day. Painted them white. It's my first paint mod ever so there's a few flaws some places, but overall I think it turned out pretty nice. I was so tired of the pure black Phantom. So dull. Ignore the somewhat lousy photo. It's just to show the result.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulbrandt*
> 
> Finally painted the stripes on my Phantom the other day. Painted them white. It's my first paint mod ever so there's a few flaws some places, but overall I think it turned out pretty nice. I was so tired of the pure black Phantom. So dull. Ignore the somewhat lousy photo. It's just to show the result.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks really good ! did you clear coat it ??

This is mine. Didn't clear coat and now i have to unbuild the whole thing to clear coat it, Found out that while it doesn't scratch off the gold color tends to leave marks.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

What do you guys suggest Crystal Clear or Flat Clear???


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> What do you guys suggest Crystal Clear or Flat Clear???


For your color, I vote gloss, but either will look great!

Edit: Nice chess set. I own the same one. ^_^


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Looks really good ! did you clear coat it ??
> This is mine. Didn't clear coat and now i have to unbuild the whole thing to clear coat it, Found out that while it doesn't scratch off the gold color tends to leave marks.


Now THAT is sexy!


----------



## faMine

So I want to add an RX240 to my loop. This is a terrible mockup to give you an idea of what I want to do, but I need a little help











Red = warm water and blue = cool water

Trying to figure out the fittings I need to get that tube from the CPU to the RX240 in a better way....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Draven

Picking up a 6990 gpu today


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> So I want to add an RX240 to my loop. This is a terrible mockup to give you an idea of what I want to do, but I need a little help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red = warm water and blue = cool water
> Trying to figure out the fittings I need to get that tube from the CPU to the RX240 in a better way....
> Any suggestions?


I have a 240 at the bottom and all I used was straight barb on the outer and a 45 Degree Rotary Fitting on the inner.


----------



## stratmaster458

Hey all, I'm considering the matte finish mode for my white phantom, only the outside that. My plan is to lightly sand with high grit paper and apply a matte finish clear coat. The next phase would be to take all the black trim and make it high gloss for some contrast. What do you folks think? What do you think is the best way to do this? I won't be able to start until may when i can put my rig back into my Gamma.


----------



## Retell

Hey Everyone,

We have a contest going on Reddit. Post up your builds for a chance to when a key for Arkham City!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/qyduw/nzxts_caped_crusader_contest/


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> What do you guys suggest Crystal Clear or Flat Clear???


I'd say Crystal... But I think either way, the gold and black looks good


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> We have a contest going on Reddit. Post up your builds for a chance to when a key for Arkham City!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/qyduw/nzxts_caped_crusader_contest/


That site confused the crap out of me on how to actually post. O'well


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> We have a contest going on Reddit. Post up your builds for a chance to when a key for Arkham City!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/qyduw/nzxts_caped_crusader_contest/


Oh wow. I will try and get Phase one of my build done this weekend. Then I will post it up!


----------



## wireeater

Thanks, added mine.


----------



## wireeater

I still need to clean it up really good. It's got smudges and marks all over. I still haven't wired the buttons and stuff back in yet. I've been lazy.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Now THAT is sexy!


Thanx! there is still more to come. just waiting on receiving my airbrush in the mail. I've been all week waiting for it to stop raining! paint doesn't like rain! but im going to use it to my advantage .


----------



## LiljHoN05

Hello NZXT PHANTOM USER!

I want to share my UPDATED PHANTOM DIFFUSER MOD:















Please Visit my Site for the Video Capture: http://westsidecasemods.com/video/nzxt-phantom-project-diffuser/

and Visit my Forums here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1228392/project-phantom-diffuser/20

Thanks ^_^


----------



## ThePandaman

@SoundWorks3D, that case is looking really good. I just found the perfect GPU for it!
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/163236/Palit-Makes-GeForce-GTX-680-JetStream-Official.html


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> Hello NZXT PHANTOM USER!
> I want to share my UPDATED PHANTOM DIFFUSER MOD:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Visit my Site for the Video Capture: http://westsidecasemods.com/video/nzxt-phantom-project-diffuser/
> and Visit my Forums here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1228392/project-phantom-diffuser/20
> Thanks ^_^


Where is the second Rad tube?
But looks great


----------



## wireeater

You can see it running on the backside of the case. Very clean, yummy!


----------



## LiljHoN05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Where is the second Rad tube?
> But looks great


behind the motherboard tray Sir,. ^_^


----------



## LiljHoN05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> You can see it running on the backside of the case. Very clean, yummy!


Thanks Bro,.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> @SoundWorks3D, that case is looking really good. I just found the perfect GPU for it!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/163236/Palit-Makes-GeForce-GTX-680-JetStream-Official.html


Hey I wish! But I cant afford that right now. Just spent like 900 dollars on motherboard, processor, H80, and 32 gigs of ram. So basically I'm broke lol

plus in December I bought 2 GTX 560Ti's tried to sell them but didn't go well


----------



## mybadomen

Morning NZXT Club members!

And very nice build LiljHoN05 !

Also sad times for Venom as it goes into hibernation till it comes back Revised. I love my Phantom and would never let it go. Will be a later project as i still have the white Phantom Requiem Revamp to do as a memorial to my father in Law after the Switch 810 project and some others are done:

Here is Venom getting ready for Hibernation:Horrible Pictures as usual. Hell with energy saving lights i am going back to normal ones.Cant take pictures in my house unless its day time.It messes with my Camera.



Cya Soon Guys

Oh yeah also Latest update of my Switch 810 build i posted this morning. The Pictures are Reference only Shots.Just for measurement purposes no where even close to completed.

Here is this Mornings Update: Just held up waiting on the PSU now so i can finish cutting the rear tray and tons of other stuff before painting:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log/280#post_16847936

Hope you enjoy it and Cya Guys soon.

MybadOmen


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> behind the motherboard tray Sir,. ^_^


Liking the idea








Could you schow me how it fit there?


----------



## dartuil

menn im starting my WC are 1156 and 1155 the same in radiator fitting ?


----------



## mybadomen

yes that is the CPU socket. and most 1155 & 1156 CPU brackets work with each other.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> yes that is the CPU socket. and most 1155 & 1156 CPU brackets work with each other.


I need to find a bracket for my Enzo rev A for a 1155. any suggustions?


----------



## dartuil

hello men flexible or ultra flexible tube?
Can you guys help me ? what tube to get?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15146/ex-blc-1070/Alphacool_HF_14_ATI_nVidia_Smart_Motion_Universal_VGA_Block_-_Copper_Edition.html?tl=g30c87s143
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10331/ex-blc-720/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c325s1118

and what pumps noob in watercooling


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello men flexible or ultra flexible tube?
> Can you guys help me ? what tube to get?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15146/ex-blc-1070/Alphacool_HF_14_ATI_nVidia_Smart_Motion_Universal_VGA_Block_-_Copper_Edition.html?tl=g30c87s143
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10331/ex-blc-720/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c325s1118
> and what pumps noob in watercooling


IDK anything about either of those blocks, the EK looks awesome. For a pump, I have swiftech MCP-655 viaro (Laing D5).


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello men flexible or ultra flexible tube?
> Can you guys help me ? what tube to get?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15146/ex-blc-1070/Alphacool_HF_14_ATI_nVidia_Smart_Motion_Universal_VGA_Block_-_Copper_Edition.html?tl=g30c87s143
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10331/ex-blc-720/EK_Supreme_HF_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_w_LGA_2011_Hardware_-_Rev_3_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-Supreme_HF_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html?tl=g30c325s1118
> and what pumps noob in watercooling


You'll definitely like that block. They are very nice, and work really well.

I second the MCP655 only pump to buy in my opinion.


----------



## pteek

Hi guys!

A couple of quick questions.

Should i go for the phantom or the phantom 410? Price difference is 30$ here. Why and why not? I like the full tower but USB 3.0 is a bummer.

Also, is the fan controller on the phantom variable? On the 410 it is 3-step.

Can USB3.0 ports be installed in the phantom?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pteek*
> 
> Hi guys!
> A couple of quick questions.
> Should i go for the phantom or the phantom 410? Price difference is 30$ here. Why and why not? I like the full tower but USB 3.0 is a bummer.
> Also, is the fan controller on the phantom variable? On the 410 it is 3-step.
> Can USB3.0 ports be installed in the phantom?


There is a 3.0 port on the Phantom. Though chances are if your motherboard supports it, there's gonna be a bunch of them on the back of your mobo also.

I dunno about the fan controller. It feels variable to me.


----------



## Pikoy

here yah go gents







this is the event i was telling you guys







hahaha was trying not to drink too much cause i might break or spill my baby


----------



## pteek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pteek*
> 
> Hi guys!
> A couple of quick questions.
> Should i go for the phantom or the phantom 410? Price difference is 30$ here. Why and why not? I like the full tower but USB 3.0 is a bummer.
> Also, is the fan controller on the phantom variable? On the 410 it is 3-step.
> Can USB3.0 ports be installed in the phantom?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 3.0 port on the Phantom. Though chances are if your motherboard supports it, there's gonna be a bunch of them on the back of your mobo also.
> 
> I dunno about the fan controller. It feels variable to me.
Click to expand...

Cool. I want at least one front USB 3.0.

Wating for someone else to confirm


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pteek*
> 
> Cool. I want at least one front USB 3.0.
> Wating for someone else to confirm


There are some Phantoms around with one USB 3.0 and I think all the new ones shippes with it. If you live in the USA you can ask NZXT to send you a new header with USB 3.0 free of charge, if you show them a invoice.


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys. My phantom is officially leaving today. Found a buyer. Got my new case. Silverstone TJ08. Much smaller but pretty sweet. Reverse ATX. Sold my 460's and went back to a 580.

Anyways thanks for the good times.

Num I'll see you in the 580 OC club!!!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

This is what happens when you paint plastic with out adhesion promoter.. No more gold.

I just repainted the parts again this time scoffing the plastic and adding adhesion promoter.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys. My phantom is officially leaving today. Found a buyer. Got my new case. Silverstone TJ08. Much smaller but pretty sweet. Reverse ATX. Sold my 460's and went back to a 580.
> Anyways thanks for the good times.
> Num I'll see you in the 580 OC club!!!


Lol you're crazy man! Although I have to admit I've been thinking of moving on from the Phantom as well. I just want to try doing some more modding on something new. No idea what though.

And of course welcome back to 580 land! Why didn't you go for a 680 though?


----------



## Draven

well the 6990 is installed in my rig and is working so far


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys. My phantom is officially leaving today. Found a buyer. Got my new case. Silverstone TJ08. Much smaller but pretty sweet. Reverse ATX. Sold my 460's and went back to a 580.
> Anyways thanks for the good times.
> Num I'll see you in the 580 OC club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you're crazy man! Although I have to admit I've been thinking of moving on from the Phantom as well. I just want to try doing some more modding on something new. No idea what though.
> 
> And of course welcome back to 580 land! Why didn't you go for a 680 though?
Click to expand...

I went used so I only paid $325. Didn't have enough for the 680. Plus there aren't many out there.

But when I took out my watercooling my P67 evo wouldn't boot properly afterwards. Not sure what happened. Anyways when it gets back from rma I plan to sell it. If 680 stock is good then I may just sell the 580 and grab a 680.

But right now all I really play is BF3 at 1080p so the 580 should be plenty.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I went used so I only paid $325. Didn't have enough for the 680. Plus there aren't many out there.
> But when I took out my watercooling my P67 evo wouldn't boot properly afterwards. Not sure what happened. Anyways when it gets back from rma I plan to sell it. If 680 stock is good then I may just sell the 580 and grab a 680.
> But right now all I really play is BF3 at 1080p so the 580 should be plenty.


That's what I figured. Is a 1.5 or 3gb 580? I hope it's 1.5 otherwise that means my 3gbs together are only worth one 680! From what I've read the 680 is definitely worth every penny. One of the guys in the surround forum is running 5760x1200 on a single one in every game he plays. The only game he hasn't tried is BF3.

Sucks about the Evo man. Think it was water damage? Are you going to pick up one of the new boards for IvyBridge?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I went used so I only paid $325. Didn't have enough for the 680. Plus there aren't many out there.
> But when I took out my watercooling my P67 evo wouldn't boot properly afterwards. Not sure what happened. Anyways when it gets back from rma I plan to sell it. If 680 stock is good then I may just sell the 580 and grab a 680.
> But right now all I really play is BF3 at 1080p so the 580 should be plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I figured. Is a 1.5 or 3gb 580? I hope it's 1.5 otherwise that means my 3gbs together are only worth one 680! From what I've read the 680 is definitely worth every penny. One of the guys in the surround forum is running 5760x1200 on a single one in every game he plays. The only game he hasn't tried is BF3.
> 
> Sucks about the Evo man. Think it was water damage? Are you going to pick up one of the new boards for IvyBridge?
Click to expand...

I really don't think it was water. Of course it could have been a tiny bit somehow. But I didn't see any drops or anything like that.

I already got a new board. Asus Maximus Gene Z. Which turns out needs an rma lol. It was an open box though so I thought that
might happen. I was considering a Z77 but don't really want to wait around. When the maximus comes from rma I may sell it if there are some nice Z77 boards out.

And yah I got a 1.5gb 580. They really have come down in price. There was a couple for $315 and $320 that the guys couldn't sell. Just had a long talk with a guy from OCN that bought my phantom. He has me leaning towards a 7970 sounds like the 680's have some issues with overclocking.

Who knows. Can't believe I'm already talking about the next card when I haven't even received the one I just bought


----------



## sandy cheeks

Finally happy with my rig after months of trying to balance my hobby with finances


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys, I'm MunneY and I am too a member of the Phantom Group! I love my white one. I will edit this back with some pics in a bit when I find my memory card!


----------



## dartuil

Just receive my Fan controller and USB2.0 header from NZXT USA









hehehe


----------



## wireeater

Looking good Munney/

O/T:

I wish I could sell on here. I have some things I'd like to get rid of.

I also found out I am going to be running into a few extra G's here soon and now I got the itch for some changes. I am highly considering moving into a Switch 810, but who knows.

I do know I want to dump my Eyefinity setup and just got for one larger, 120mhz monitor.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Looking good Munney/
> O/T:
> I wish I could sell on here. I have some things I'd like to get rid of.
> I also found out I am going to be running into a few extra G's here soon and now I got the itch for some changes. I am highly considering moving into a Switch 810, but who knows.
> I do know I want to dump my Eyefinity setup and just got for one larger, 120mhz monitor.


Thanks man... Its to bad I'm gonna be getting rid of it more than likely.... It definitely gets lots of attention!


----------



## dartuil

something scratch my white phantom


----------



## cassey

hey, installed a http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Enermax/UCAPV14A-BL_Apollish_Vegas/254202/?
is it possible to connect the wire which usually should go to the mainboard with the built in fan controller of the phantom?
so that i can controll the fan from the outside fan controller like this:
controller of the fan = max speed
phantom controller = toggle speed like i need


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I really don't think it was water. Of course it could have been a tiny bit somehow. But I didn't see any drops or anything like that.
> I already got a new board. Asus Maximus Gene Z. Which turns out needs an rma lol. It was an open box though so I thought that
> might happen. I was considering a Z77 but don't really want to wait around. When the maximus comes from rma I may sell it if there are some nice Z77 boards out.
> And yah I got a 1.5gb 580. They really have come down in price. There was a couple for $315 and $320 that the guys couldn't sell. Just had a long talk with a guy from OCN that bought my phantom. He has me leaning towards a 7970 sounds like the 680's have some issues with overclocking.
> Who knows. Can't believe I'm already talking about the next card when I haven't even received the one I just bought


Ha sounds like a lot shipping hassle to me!

I hadn't heard anything bad about the 680 yet. What was the supposed issue with OC'ing? I hope the 3GB 580s stay up at least a little bit from that for a while.


----------



## kgtuning

Just got rickroll'd by NZXT. lol


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just got rickroll'd by NZXT. lol


Yeah I did too just now. I wanted to see if they actualy put a video out for the Phantom Gear! Oh well, Never gonna give you up! lol


----------



## dartuil

hello with what can i paint my case?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello with what can i paint my case?


Spray paint, and you've got to use primer before you spray. There are lots of guides on spray painting a case.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello with what can i paint my case?


First, prime the case.
Then, lay down color.
Finally, clearcoat.

You can use spray cans, or an airbrush, or brushed paint. I have the best results with spray paint

There was a long dissertation about this in the last 10-15 pages if you want more info.


----------



## dartuil

thanks men








u mean that
http://images.motofan.fr/PN/4/6/3/bombe-de-peinture-motip-pro-effet-chrome-spray-400ml-04060_bf_2153715.jpg or
http://www.hellopro.fr/images/produit-2/7/5/4/bombe-de-peinture-glycero-bombe-de-peinture-glycero-coloris-rouge-vin-brillant-ral-3005-1295457.png
or real paint gun like that is better ?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/229/hvlpul7.jpg/sr=1


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> You'll definitely like that block. They are very nice, and work really well.
> I second the MCP655 only pump to buy in my opinion.


It's the same pump as the Lain D5, which is the OEM manufacturer.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> thanks men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u mean that
> http://images.motofan.fr/PN/4/6/3/bombe-de-peinture-motip-pro-effet-chrome-spray-400ml-04060_bf_2153715.jpg or
> http://www.hellopro.fr/images/produit-2/7/5/4/bombe-de-peinture-glycero-bombe-de-peinture-glycero-coloris-rouge-vin-brillant-ral-3005-1295457.png
> or real paint gun like that is better ?
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/229/hvlpul7.jpg/sr=1


I just used rustoleum, or whatever you can get at a local hardware store...

Or Michaels... did you know Michaels sells spray paint? I did not...

Also, I'm looking for ATX/PCIe connectors to make my own extensions (in black). FrozenCPU has most of them, but not all of them, and I can't find them on digikey. Does anyone have a source for such things?

Yes, I know NZXT makes them but its much cheaper to do it by hand.


----------



## evoll88

Here is a couple of pics of my back up or everyday tower. I am starting on my switch 810 this week once parts come in.


I will post more/better pics later but these are off my phone scince i was in a hurry.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I just used rustoleum, or whatever you can get at a local hardware store...
> Or Michaels... did you know Michaels sells spray paint? I did not...
> Also, I'm looking for ATX/PCIe connectors to make my own extensions (in black). FrozenCPU has most of them, but not all of them, and I can't find them on digikey. Does anyone have a source for such things?
> Yes, I know NZXT makes them but its much cheaper to do it by hand.


Try Aquatuning?


----------



## evoll88

Not to spam but i would like to get in the phantom club,pleasee:thumb:


----------



## dartuil

post a picture and fill your signature


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> It's the same pump as the Lain D5, which is the OEM manufacturer.


Yes? Am I missing something?


----------



## dartuil

modded my top and front front grill with my fractal dust filter


----------



## evil jerry

Just posting a picture so K.3nny can cringe on me painting a pink phantom!































Paint is still too fresh on the chassis and I don't want to handle it to take pictures so those pictures will wait till tomorrow.

Let just say I had a lot of fun making some new parts and the Small HD bay is not where you would expect it to be. LOL!


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> This is what happens when you paint plastic with out adhesion promoter.. No more gold.
> I just repainted the parts again this time scoffing the plastic and adding adhesion promoter.


How hard is it to remove those pieces? I want to make my Phantom have blue trim!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> How hard is it to remove those pieces? I want to make my Phantom have blue trim!


Super easy, they are attached with screws.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> How hard is it to remove those pieces? I want to make my Phantom have blue trim!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Super easy, they are attached with screws.


The pieces pictured are easy. However there are still three small pieces that are glued on. One is glued and has a clip. I originally taped up my pieces up when I painted my case but I found I did not get it painted as well as I would of liked. I ended up removing the pieces very carefully. The glued pieces will come off with a little force just make sure you do it carefully and not take the pieces to there breaking point.

Also you might want a pair of needle nose pliers for the mesh screens to help in removal.


----------



## Gled

Got myself a decent camera, so I`m re uploading pics of my Phantom


----------



## wireeater

Love the window on that.


----------



## Reaper2794

For those with custom side panels:

How much did you spend on the plexiglass?

and what are the dimensions of the plexi and thickness as well?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello with what can i paint my case?


look for plastic adhesion promoter if you don't want the paint to peel. you can get them in auto-body shop's


----------



## Gled

I bought 500x500 3mm for £25

http://www.penrynplasticsacrylic.co.uk/product_info.php?id=131


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Just posting a picture so K.3nny can cringe on me painting a pink phantom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint is still too fresh on the chassis and I don't want to handle it to take pictures so those pictures will wait till tomorrow.
> Let just say I had a lot of fun making some new parts and the Small HD bay is not where you would expect it to be. LOL!


To be honest, i LIKE it ALLOT! but it was pinkawesomeness









your theme wil be dark green i asume?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> For those with custom side panels:
> How much did you spend on the plexiglass?
> and what are the dimensions of the plexi and thickness as well?


If your in the states Home depot sells lexan sheets for reasonable amount. Lexan holds up much better then plexi.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> The pieces pictured are easy. However there are still three small pieces that are glued on. One is glued and has a clip. I originally taped up my pieces up when I painted my case but I found I did not get it painted as well as I would of liked. I ended up removing the pieces very carefully. The glued pieces will come off with a little force just make sure you do it carefully and not take the pieces to there breaking point.
> Also you might want a pair of needle nose pliers for the mesh screens to help in removal.


Thanks! I will keep this in mind when I do the mod in may (when I get out of school).


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> How hard is it to remove those pieces? I want to make my Phantom have blue trim!


no its not, just some screw's but be careful with the mesh the tabs brake off


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Just posting a picture so K.3nny can cringe on me painting a pink phantom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint is still too fresh on the chassis and I don't want to handle it to take pictures so those pictures will wait till tomorrow.
> Let just say I had a lot of fun making some new parts and the Small HD bay is not where you would expect it to be. LOL!


That would like great with something like this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131665&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Motherboards+-+Intel-_-ASUS-_-13131665


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> That would like great with something like this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131665&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Motherboards+-+Intel-_-ASUS-_-13131665


Very nice man... I really wish I would have opted for the windowed side panel instead of the 220m fan. If I decide to keep mine, I'm probably going to paint it flat black :-D


----------



## Draven

@evil jerry that green looks cool like the old army jeeps


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Just posting a picture so K.3nny can cringe on me painting a pink phantom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint is still too fresh on the chassis and I don't want to handle it to take pictures so those pictures will wait till tomorrow.
> Let just say I had a lot of fun making some new parts and the Small HD bay is not where you would expect it to be. LOL!


I love it dude I painted my phantom with some green accents but you went all out. I am a huge fan of the olive drab like color. Would be sweet if you put one of these on the side panel.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Very nice man... I really wish I would have opted for the windowed side panel instead of the 220m fan. If I decide to keep mine, I'm probably going to paint it flat black :-D


I was totally thinking the same thing with that MB! I'm starting to lean towards flat/matte black too.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> I love it dude I painted my phantom with some green accents but you went all out. I am a huge fan of the olive drab like color. Would be sweet if you put one of these on the side panel.


after I get the internal components. I got alot of details i'm going to be adding to the exterior.

I wish I could afford a x58 Sabertooth Board and a new i7 but I have already picked up a P67 to go with my i5 2500k. I pictured it last night in my build log as. The Sabertooth P67 board is what got me thinking about this theme for my build.

The only thing I really need is a good video card which I can watercool that will not kill my wallet too much

The side panel is the Window panel NXZT sells. It came white while the rest of my phantom was pink. I ordered it Refurbished because I did not care if there was scratches or what not. However it looked brand new and I did not see a scratch on the pink paint anywhere. I wanna do a custom cutout window but that's a project I wanna do down the line. My main focus is how i'm going to install my 360 radiator in the bottom of the case tonight.

As for the star, I agree I like that star alot but I have no way of making it a cutout. My front door of my Phantom is to be in the shape of a Star with some modders mesh behind it.

Thank you everyone for the comments, and K.3nny it's now a rule that I have to give you hell your one of the reason I got a Phantom in the first place.

I will get pictures of the inside tonight before I start assembly.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> If your in the states Home depot sells lexan sheets for reasonable amount. Lexan holds up much better then plexi.


Is it nice and clear though? I dont want anything thick and cloudy


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yes? Am I missing something?


haha was agreeing with you and wanted to point out other options of the same pump


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Is it nice and clear though? I dont want anything thick and cloudy


I prefer acrylic as it's less likely to scratch and is easier to work with. Lowes home improvement from my knowledge they have machines where they can cut glass/plexi/lexan for you but I believe just strait cuts. Where as Home Depot does not provide that service.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Is it nice and clear though? I dont want anything thick and cloudy


the local home depot here has thickness up to 1/4 inch and it is clear as glass.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I prefer acrylic as it's less likely to scratch and is easier to work with. Lowes home improvement from my knowledge they have machines where they can cut glass/plexi/lexan for you but I believe just strait cuts. Where as Home Depot does not provide that service.


But a glass place can cut curves.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I prefer acrylic as it's less likely to scratch and is easier to work with. Lowes home improvement from my knowledge they have machines where they can cut glass/plexi/lexan for you but I believe just strait cuts. Where as Home Depot does not provide that service.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> But a glass place can cut curves.


If an acrylic/polycarbonate place won't cut curves, it's only because they're lazy.

Also, both are more clear than glass.

I posted this info in Omen's switch build log (which you should all go read because it's awesome), but it looks like the info will be useful here.

First, a few misconceptions:
Plexiglass is a brand name of acrylic. Lexan is a brand name of polycarbonate. To clarify, it's the same as how Kleenex is a brand name of facial tissue.

Now, a few notable comparisons.
~ Acrylic is clearer than polycarbonate. Both are clearer than glass. Honestly, the difference is so small it doesn't really matter.
~ Acrylic is less flexible than polycarbonate. However...
~ Acrylic is less impact resistant than polycarbonate. It is more likely to break when punched.
~ Acrylic is more scratch resistant than polycarbonate. (Polycarbonate scratches really easily)
~ Acrylic is less forgiving during manufacturing than polycarbonate. Acrylic requires specially modified drill bits to safely drill through. You -can- use standard metal bits, but it's much more likely to chip, craze or crack.
~ Acrylic is less absorbent than polycarbonate. This makes a difference if you live in a humid environment. If you do, let the polycarbonate rest for a while, so it will absorb what water it wants from your environment and swells before you cut it into the perfect fit you need.
~ Acrylic is much easier to buff back to clear if it becomes scratched than polycarbonate. I've never successfully buffed polycarbonate, but it can be done. Very carefully.
~ Acrylic holds screw threads much better than polycarbonate. However...
~ Acrylic is much harder to tap without damage than polycarbonate. The rule of thumb is to not over tighten screws in polycarbonate, and to use through holes, washers, and nuts for polycarbonate less than 1/8" thick. Also, you almost always need to use a hand tap tool in acrylic, but can use a drill in polycarbonate. In both cases, make sure you clear your chip often.

Other things.
~ Acrylic is bent using heat. When bending, the inside of the crease should be the side that was facing away from the heated element, so that the melted acrylic doesn't bunch up in the joint. This will also make it much weaker.
~ Acrylic can be laser cut and engraved.
~ Acrylic can be flame polished.
~ Polycarbonate is bent cold and without impact. Use something like an apron break, or clamp it against a clean edge and push really hard. Don't try to heat it. No really. Don't. Just don't. (It chars and turns black, or discolors really badly. It ruins the aesthetics, structural integrity, and completely ruins the material. It's also incredibly caustic, and generally incredibly unsafe.)
~ Polycarbonate CANNOT be laser cut or laser engraved. All work must be done mechanically (with the use of a cutting tool).
~ Polycarbonate cannot be flame polished. Remember that warning against heat? There are ways of making polycarbonate shiny, however they should be unnecessary if you're careful while manufacturing.
~ Both can be glued, otherwise known as solvent welded, but with different chemicals.
~ Both need to be cleaned with anti static spray every so often, especially right before installation into a computer.
~ Both can be edge sanded or filed without consequence.
~ Both are sold covered by a protective film, which should be left on during the manufacturing process to prevent unnecessary surface damage and removed only during final installation. That being said, the plastic may not look the same in the store than when you install it. It will be a different surface finish, and possibly also a different color.

If it matters to you where this knowledge comes from, I've been manufacturing with various forms of sheet plastic for nearly 20 years. Also if anyone cares, I have small amounts of knowledge related to Acetal, PETG, ABS, and Expanded PVC. PETG is a really nice material, because it behaves like polycarbonate, but can be subjected to heat, meaning it can be cut and engraved with a laser.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> after I get the internal components. I got alot of details i'm going to be adding to the exterior.
> I wish I could afford a x58 Sabertooth Board and a new i7 but I have already picked up a P67 to go with my i5 2500k. I pictured it last night in my build log as. The Sabertooth P67 board is what got me thinking about this theme for my build.
> The only thing I really need is a good video card which I can watercool that will not kill my wallet too much
> The side panel is the Window panel NXZT sells. It came white while the rest of my phantom was pink. I ordered it Refurbished because I did not care if there was scratches or what not. However it looked brand new and I did not see a scratch on the pink paint anywhere. I wanna do a custom cutout window but that's a project I wanna do down the line. My main focus is how i'm going to install my 360 radiator in the bottom of the case tonight.
> As for the star, I agree I like that star alot but I have no way of making it a cutout. My front door of my Phantom is to be in the shape of a Star with some modders mesh behind it.
> Thank you everyone for the comments, and K.3nny it's now a rule that I have to give you hell your one of the reason I got a Phantom in the first place.
> I will get pictures of the inside tonight before I start assembly.


You can do whatever it is you like with it because it sounds amazing. If you did want to do it though I have some suggestions. The way I made my side panel was I covered the entire thing in painters tape and then using an x-acto knife I cut out the shape I wanted to paint. After I painted it and it was still just slightly wet I peeled away the tape. The reason i leave it a little wet is it helps the tape come up without taking pant with it.


----------



## naizarak

^^^^i'm sorry...but *** is that?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Finally got my leds from Hong Kong.. the yellow leds that I ordered or just freaking perfect cant wait to see this on my Phantom.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> ^^^^i'm sorry...but *** is that?


LOL,the res on top is wildddd...


----------



## dartuil

hello got issue with my fan controller , i have to stike one of the fans so that it start to turn








its the third channel


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello got issue with my fan controller , i have to stike one of the fans so that it start to turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the third channel


Try switching ports around and see if you have same issue with same fan or same port.


----------



## dartuil

its the port because my 180 was on it and same thing happened , tried my fs200 and 180mm on other it works


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> its the port because my 180 was on it and same thing happened , tried my fs200 and 180mm on other it works


Contact NZXT and they should take care of you. Your in America right? Let me know if they don't take care of you. I might part with my original blue led fan controller because I don't want you to have a faulty one. NZXT sent me a green led fan controller for my build.

I was considering soldering white leds but I have not even seen the green leds on the case yet. Heck i've never used my phantom yet.


----------



## dartuil

i'll see with them







after some test the fan auto launch if I put the channel at 12V but not if I turn it at 5V at computer start


----------



## joeyxl

Getting my liquid cooling kit in the mail on thursday, finally! Will post build log here ;-)

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> Getting my liquid cooling kit in the mail on thursday, finally! Will post build log here ;-)
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mybadomen

*Guys i got the email today that the NDA is lifted 4/3/2012 and i am free to show and share my new NZXT FZ Fans.* Its a new Series and they are here in my build Log. oh yeah along the the NZXT Mix also to move them is sitting there with them:

*Enjoy !*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log/350#post_16878637

*
My opinion* *NZXT does it again. These things ROCK !* (See more about them at above Link)



*Take Care MybadOmen*


----------



## airnews39

Those fans look awesome! Are there 120mm versions as well?


----------



## mybadomen

I gave the only info i know about them in the Link .Like i said the NDA was just lifted today.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Guys i got the email today that the NDA is lifted 4/3/2012 and i am free to show and share my new NZXT FZ Fans.* Its a new Series and they are here in my build Log. oh yeah along the the NZXT Mix also to move them is sitting there with them:
> *Enjoy !*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log/350#post_16878637
> *
> My opinion* *NZXT does it again. These things ROCK !* (See more about them at above Link)
> 
> *Take Care MybadOmen*


Will have to get one for the front of my phantom


----------



## airnews39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I gave the only info i know about them in the Link .Like i said the NDA was just lifted today.


Thanks mybadomen,

I see the specs in your log refer to the pressure not being that great so not well suited for radiator fans but will be brilliant as case fans!


----------



## kgtuning

Finally getting my MCR-320 plate done.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Wow this is looking promising. first time messing with a soldering iron for something that I think is more complex and i finally got it! and this black and gold is looking very promising!!

These are cooler master fans they don't have a cover under the sticker so i can remove the fan, Tried to change the leds with the fins on and it was hell, so I got pissed and just applied a little pressure and they just snapped off.


----------



## wireeater

I won free Batman AC key from the NZXT reddit contest that was posted on here last week.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Soundsworks, love the new leds. color looks great.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Soundsworks, love the new leds. color looks great.


thanks! I'm really looking forward to see this completed


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I won free Batman AC key from the NZXT reddit contest that was posted on here last week.


awesome, congrats.


----------



## Dreyvius

Epic thread! I've been trying to figure out how to get the bottom removable bay out of the Phantom 410 case, it has 4 metal pens holding it in place. i assume they pop in and out but i have not been able to force them to do so. Im a newb to all this obviously and so itll probably be something e z, i just scurd im gonna break something


----------



## faMine

Those are probably rivets. The easiest way to get them out is to drill out the center of the flatter end.


----------



## Dreyvius

Yup a rivet indeed they are, with a metal almost spherical piece on it keeping it in place, i guess you might call it a nut. So drill out the flatter end i will try then maybe lol. not planning on putting the bay back in anytime soon either


----------



## wireeater

I was a bit more aggressive and just took a flat head screwdriver and put it against the rivet and took a hammer and knocked the tops off.


----------



## evoll88

I have drilled them out and on my friends we took chisel/hammer and knocked them out.


----------



## DanielMysterio

So stoked









Sneak preview for tomorrows update


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Guys i got the email today that the NDA is lifted 4/3/2012 and i am free to show and share my new NZXT FZ Fans.* Its a new Series and they are here in my build Log. oh yeah along the the NZXT Mix also to move them is sitting there with them:
> *Enjoy !*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log/350#post_16878637
> *
> My opinion* *NZXT does it again. These things ROCK !* (See more about them at above Link)
> 
> *Take Care MybadOmen*


aah if u could send me one or two like this








would be cool








kiddinng


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I was a bit more aggressive and just took a flat head screwdriver and put it against the rivet and took a hammer and knocked the tops off.


I did the same with a hammer and a chizzle. Worked fine with no marks besides a small scrape on the HD cage itself, I won't be using that any time soon any ways.

Going to do an update on my build later, I got a little I guess you can call 'mod' I want to show you guys


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I was a bit more aggressive and just took a flat head screwdriver and put it against the rivet and took a hammer and knocked the tops off.



















Get those rivets off, lol that's the hard way. I recomend putting down some masking tape over the rivet and then drilling the center out. That way you don't scratch your paint.


----------



## bjgrenke

Here's some shots of my rig as well as some changes I've made. Excuse the photography








First thing I did was removed the large HD bay and mounted the small one in it's place. This is only a temporary spot before I mount the small HD bay inside (not upside down under) the 5.25" bay.

The second thing I did is possibly the most useful thing on my rig. In the past I've always been bundling up my phone cord and keeping it on the floor until I needed it. I decided to come up with a more handy and hidden place to keep it. What I did was plug the cord into one of the rear USB ports, then routed it through the hole where the middle screw which holds the right side panel on, then along the rear side of the motherboard tray until it comes in through a gap in the 5.25" bay, through a hole I punched in a 5.25" bay cover, and out. This is extremely handy as it's the perfect length to plug into my phone then rest it on top of my case, and when it's not in use the slack can simply be slid back through the hole and the door closed.

The door can also be closed when I'm using the cord.

And a shot of the cord plugged into the back. Smart man having it half unplugged










I HIGHLY recommend that phone cord set-up if you charge/manage your phone a lot while on the computer. I had to trim the rubber from the phone connection end so it'd fit through the first hole, but it was well worth it.

Now if only I can get a darn video card after 4 months of waiting









I'd like to know what you guys think, since my posts here so far seem like they're invisible









BTW, can anyone recommend a good 120mm fan filter? The front 120 is the only intake without a filter and my case gets SO dusty.


----------



## joeyxl

So i got my Kit From Dazmode the mail. Heres what i got!
-RS260 Rad
-XSPC 1156 Waterblock
-XSPC Dual Bay Res
-D5 Stong Pump with PWM
-7ft of 7/16 tubing
-6x 1/4 Barbs



So here im starting to put together the pump in the Res, D5 Strong Pump with XSPC Dual Bay Res:

now i gotta get some distilled water, just to test the loop when i finish building it.

will be doing that friday, as thats my next day off


----------



## passey

just ordered my phantom in white. Anything I should know and tips about this case?

Have wanted one for ages just never had teh cash till now.


----------



## evil jerry

So it took me a little longer then I wanted to get this update.

Now Let me remind you I am not done with the phantoms paintjob. You will notice that the frame of my phantom has a little more sheer to it. The frame has been cleared with a flat clear. While all the other panels do not have a clear on it so they look a little washed out.

The first thing I wanna show you is the motherboard has been flipped and the small hard drive bay has been put on top side of the case behind the 5.25 bays.

















Then the side nobody will ever see.









And finally some exterior shots. Where you will notice panels are not cleared and the frame has been. I will be clearing the panels as the rest of the paint job is completed.

















There are more pictures in my work log but I did not wanna load the thread down.

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/operation-freedom-phantom-worklog*


----------



## Reaper2794

Has no one else noticed that there's malware on this site? I automatically get redirected to ffupdate.org or some **** on a consistent basis...

More info here: http://goo.gl/vz8QH


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Has no one else noticed that there's malware on this site? I automatically get redirected to ffupdate.org or some **** on a consistent basis...
> Im assuming it's from the ads


I'm not saying your wrong but that almost sounds like you need to scan your computer.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I'm not saying your wrong but that almost sounds like you need to scan your computer.


No cause it doesn't just happen on this computer...

It happens only from this site, Im not a complete noob

My Avast license recently expired, but that doesn't mean it's non existent, this site's ads has malware that needs to be taken care of

It's only this site

My computer is 100% clean


----------



## Eagz

And so, First round of Hardware purchased and in







Just CPU and RAM to go now

Done a bit of work on cable management, all look kinda of neat to you folks ?
Just gotta love that red sata cable down the bottom


----------



## mybadomen

*Night guys* well actually morning now. 3 NZXT Projects going now .Lol and i think my wife wants one for here birthday. Fun Fun.

Anyway see ya guys Soon

*MybadOmen*

*And by the way Eagz "Build looks Great!"*


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> So it took me a little longer then I wanted to get this update.
> Now Let me remind you I am not done with the phantoms paintjob. You will notice that the frame of my phantom has a little more sheer to it. The frame has been cleared with a flat clear. While all the other panels do not have a clear on it so they look a little washed out.
> The first thing I wanna show you is the motherboard has been flipped and the small hard drive bay has been put on top side of the case behind the 5.25 bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the side nobody will ever see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally some exterior shots. Where you will notice panels are not cleared and the frame has been. I will be clearing the panels as the rest of the paint job is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more pictures in my work log but I did not wanna load the thread down.
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/operation-freedom-phantom-worklog*


hello where u find the big grommet?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> So it took me a little longer then I wanted to get this update.
> Now Let me remind you I am not done with the phantoms paintjob. You will notice that the frame of my phantom has a little more sheer to it. The frame has been cleared with a flat clear. While all the other panels do not have a clear on it so they look a little washed out.
> The first thing I wanna show you is the motherboard has been flipped and the small hard drive bay has been put on top side of the case behind the 5.25 bays.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the side nobody will ever see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally some exterior shots. Where you will notice panels are not cleared and the frame has been. I will be clearing the panels as the rest of the paint job is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more pictures in my work log but I did not wanna load the thread down.
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/operation-freedom-phantom-worklog*


I love how there isn't a single thing on that case you haven't f'ed with. Everything is flipped! I like it.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Evil Jerry.... i like the hhd cage mounted like that, case looks good. I'm not sure how i feel about reversed ATX but very interesting.


----------



## Neocoolzero

Future owner of this sweet has hell case here








Will be getting white with red trimms edition and was wondering, after browsing trough a bit of this thread can't find any pics of that or the other white with diferent color versions, does anyone knows or can show me if those cases have red on the inside too or that will be up to me to mod?


----------



## thekingbeyond

evil jerry great job, nice mod on the hdd cage, looking forward to some more pics


----------



## kgtuning

Seemed like my MCR-320 adapter plate took forever to make, still need to buy different screws and bolts but the radiator mount is done.


----------



## Draven

@evil jerry dude that case is looking EPIC!!!! I love it, I can't wait to see more


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Has no one else noticed that there's malware on this site? I automatically get redirected to ffupdate.org or some **** on a consistent basis...
> More info here: http://goo.gl/vz8QH


Ive never had any problems.


----------



## LPRaver89

@ Evil Jerry

Its look great dude. Keep up the high quality work!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I love how there isn't a single thing on that case you haven't f'ed with. Everything is flipped! I like it.


Thank you and everyone for the comments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Evil Jerry.... i like the hhd cage mounted like that, case looks good. I'm not sure how i feel about reversed ATX but very interesting.


Yeah I am mixed on it as it disables the use of top fans really. I got something custom planned for that area though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello where u find the big grommet?


I bought a set of grommets from a member on here, I'm adding another one tonight because I forgot to make a way to route cables from power switch usb ports on top to back of the case.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> Future owner of this sweet has hell case here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be getting white with red trimms edition and was wondering, after browsing trough a bit of this thread can't find any pics of that or the other white with diferent color versions, does anyone knows or can show me if those cases have red on the inside too or that will be up to me to mod?


Look at my Build Log


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Wow this is looking promising. first time messing with a soldering iron for something that I think is more complex and i finally got it! and this black and gold is looking very promising!!
> These are cooler master fans they don't have a cover under the sticker so i can remove the fan, Tried to change the leds with the fins on and it was hell, so I got pissed and just applied a little pressure and they just snapped off.


That looks AWESOME! You should do a guide (or PM me with details) because my build has the same color theme (Deus Ex inspired). I have a build log, but I LOVE the way that fan looks! Super awesome job on that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> Seemed like my MCR-320 adapter plate took forever to make, still need to buy different screws and bolts but the radiator mount is done.


Those MCR 320's suck for screws man. I tried drilling my holes out and killed my radiator







But you've done a nice job on this mount! Congrats! Looks super awesome!


----------



## Neocoolzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Look at my Build Log


Tyvm m8,seems i can start planning some paint job for my case


----------



## kgtuning

@ Xnine... thanks! Yeah it seems Swiftech failed on the tapping, lol but I just used the screws supplied and forcefully threaded them being careful not to damage the fins or tubing.


----------



## mybadomen

*Yeah Xnine "SoundWorks3D" Phantom is coming out pretty insane! I am very surprised it hasn't gotten more attention then it has so far. Love the gold and black together and he is so into detail its not funny.

Great job all of you and on the new reversed ATX build.

Still been Extremely busy guys but have 2 Phantom here that i will be Building again soon when i get time. "Venom" of Course will be Revised when i get time. Plus i will be Building Requiem my Old white Phantom as a Memorial PC to my Father in Law that just Passed recently. So its going to be a busy Summer.

Miss you guys since this new Project started and please dont forget me .I will be back chatting more when i get some free time.

Take Care MybadOmen*


----------



## X-Nine

There are just some REALLY great ideas for mods in this thread. It's very refreshing going though and seeing all the pictures of what people have done with this Chassis.

Insanely good work in here!


----------



## Bonkers

Just finished with a modest OC on the i5. Pushing 4.3ghz. Running at no more than 10% usage and maintaining roughly 33*C. Since its late I got a quick match of BF3 in and it never went over 52* C. Waiting on a new fan to come in so I can run two fans on the Hyper 212+.

Wishing NZXT would hurry up and start selling the new FZ fans. They look sleek!

I wish I was ballsy enough to start doing some of the mods you guys do. Just too scared to pull the trigger with no cash to back my A$$ up! haha.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> Future owner of this sweet has hell case here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be getting white with red trimms edition and was wondering, after browsing trough a bit of this thread can't find any pics of that or the other white with diferent color versions, does anyone knows or can show me if those cases have red on the inside too or that will be up to me to mod?


White case comes in two models.

Black Trim with led's blue including: 200mm fan on top, Power buttons, and Fan controller
Special Edition Red Trim with red leds: 200mm fan on top, Power buttons, and Fan controller


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Good morning guysjust a little update here.
Well got to changing the Leds on the 200mm fans. from having 4 blue leds now it has 8 yellow leds.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Yeah Xnine "SoundWorks3D" Phantom is coming out pretty insane! I am very surprised it hasn't gotten more attention then it has so far. Love the gold and black together and he is so into detail its not funny.
> Great job all of you and on the new reversed ATX build.
> Still been Extremely busy guys but have 2 Phantom here that i will be Building again soon when i get time. "Venom" of Course will be Revised when i get time. Plus i will be Building Requiem my Old white Phantom as a Memorial PC to my Father in Law that just Passed recently. So its going to be a busy Summer.
> Miss you guys since this new Project started and please dont forget me .I will be back chatting more when i get some free time.
> Take Care MybadOmen*


Thank omen you always lookin out!


----------



## X-Nine

Soundworks, seriously, LOVE those fan LED mods you did. They look VERY pleasing to the eye. They aren't too flashy, too bright, but they give a nice look overall to the fans. Major props to you!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Soundworks, seriously, LOVE those fan LED mods you did. They look VERY pleasing to the eye. They aren't too flashy, too bright, but they give a nice look overall to the fans. Major props to you!


Thank You! Yeah I know what u mean, They are more like ambient lighting. I build the phantom up yesterday with the RMA'd asus motherboard after a whole month of waiting on the motherboard it's still F***ed up... But I got to see the leds turned on. And they looks really nice I gotta get a better camara so I can take some nice pic's but its coming out really nice !

This is just a little teaser of how it's coming out.


----------



## Erakith

I have a problem!

I contacted NZXT (via livechat on their site) to get a USB 3.0 front panel assembly, as mine was still 2.0 and I got the case this feb.

They sent it to me (awesome!) and I recieved it two days later (extra awesome!!)

Problem:

The USB3.0 connector on the assembly itself protrudes from the bottom of the header. The place where the assembly sits is just.. steel. There's no gap for it.
Like this. That's not my case, but you get the idea. I can't fit it there.

Halp?
Is my phantom chassis an old style? Or is it time to borrow a dremel?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I have a problem!
> I contacted NZXT (via livechat on their site) to get a USB 3.0 front panel assembly, as mine was still 2.0 and I got the case this feb.
> They sent it to me (awesome!) and I recieved it two days later (extra awesome!!)
> Problem:
> The USB3.0 connector on the assembly itself protrudes from the bottom of the header. The place where the assembly sits is just.. steel. There's no gap for it.
> Like this. That's not my case, but you get the idea. I can't fit it there.
> Halp?
> Is my phantom chassis an old style? Or is it time to borrow a dremel?


This happened to me too. They revised the case to fit the USB 3.0 header. Since my case was an older revision, I installed the older power I/O. I just turned the lights off so everything can match.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I have a problem!
> I contacted NZXT (via livechat on their site) to get a USB 3.0 front panel assembly, as mine was still 2.0 and I got the case this feb.
> They sent it to me (awesome!) and I recieved it two days later (extra awesome!!)
> Problem:
> The USB3.0 connector on the assembly itself protrudes from the bottom of the header. The place where the assembly sits is just.. steel. There's no gap for it.
> Like this. That's not my case, but you get the idea. I can't fit it there.
> Halp?
> Is my phantom chassis an old style? Or is it time to borrow a dremel?


So it's probably a older Phantom chassis... dremel will make a nice clean hole, or a large drill bit, small hole saw.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Thank You! Yeah I know what u mean, They are more like ambient lighting. I build the phantom up yesterday with the RMA'd asus motherboard after a whole month of waiting on the motherboard it's still F***ed up... But I got to see the leds turned on. And they looks really nice I gotta get a better camara so I can take some nice pic's but its coming out really nice !
> This is just a little teaser of how it's coming out.


Hey, You mentioned that you were going to try to add LED's to the FN series fan because the board looked the same as the FS series fan. Did that ever work out?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Hey, You mentioned that you were going to try to add LED's to the FN series fan because the board looked the same as the FS series fan. Did that ever work out?


yeah i changed the one's on the original fan. Now i need to buy some fine wire to put it on the other one. i think im going to buy that today!

Do you know what type of Gage is the wire on the original one ?


----------



## Cldx13

]Hello everyone, first post here to show my build with my brand new gtx 680.
Tell me what you think








Mobo: Msi p67a-gd65
Cpu: i7 2600
Boot Hdd : Kingston 64 Gb
Secondary HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
Cpu cooler: Corsair H100
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 2x4 Gb
Gpu: Gigabyte GTX 680
Psu: Corsair cx600
Case fans replaced with xigmatik xlf 7 total, and added those nzxt one on the outside and made a funky support for 2 as you can see,
also some bright red neons

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2118090


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cldx13*
> 
> ]Hello everyone, first post here to show my build with my brand new gtx 680.
> Tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo: Msi p67a-gd65
> Cpu: i7 2600
> Boot Hdd : Kingston 64 Gb
> Secondary HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
> Cpu cooler: Corsair H100
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance 2x4 Gb
> Gpu: Gigabyte GTX 680
> Psu: Corsair cx600
> Case fans replaced with xigmatik xlf 7 total, and added those nzxt one on the outside and made a funky support for 2 as you can see,
> also some bright red neons
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2118090


Nice man!

I was curious how an H100 would look with 2 fans on push and the 200mm's on pull - looks great! I'll def be getting one.

I like that bracket you made for the hd cage - I think I'mma drill some holes into my HD cage at the mounting positions instead of making that little bracket you did, but well done, and good idea.

And I'm totally jelly of your card - I think I'll be getting the 670.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

@Cldx13 looks good. Just give the cables some love and your golden


----------



## joeyxl

so i just bought some distilled water (4L) and will be doing my LC build tommrow, will be posting pictures of the whole thing. any tips or tricks would be appreciated!


----------



## Neocoolzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> White case comes in two models.
> Black Trim with led's blue including: 200mm fan on top, Power buttons, and Fan controller
> Special Edition Red Trim with red leds: 200mm fan on top, Power buttons, and Fan controller


Ty m8,with the help of DanielMysterio ive found a couple of photos from the Special Edition Red Trim one,wich is the one im getting,he has a build with that one








Now already planning some paint work for it


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> yeah i changed the one's on the original fan. Now i need to buy some fine wire to put it on the other one. i think im going to buy that today!
> Do you know what type of Gage is the wire on the original one ?


Try something smaller than 24. like 26 or 30. Better if you can find it in a speaker wire like setup, where there are 2 strands insulated but together.

You could probably just use speaker wire. Or old ribbon cable.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Try something smaller than 24. like 26 or 30. Better if you can find it in a speaker wire like setup, where there are 2 strands insulated but together.
> You could probably just use speaker wire. Or old ribbon cable.


Good morning fellow phantom user's and modders

Went to my local electronic shop and found some, If not mistakin it's like a 30 Gage. so I'll be working on that today to see if it works.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Hey guys here is my build log for my Phantom Gold Digger Edition!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1239501/build-log-nzxt-phantom-gold-digger


----------



## Cranky000

http://www.overclock.net/t/1239710/mod-project-boring-to-beautiful

You guys might dig what i did with my NZXT







check it out


----------



## strych9

Can someone please post some detailed pics of the radiator stand-offs that come with the Phantom? My case came with only one, so I think I just have to make the other one myself (NZXT can't ship it to my country)


----------



## dartuil

you should have two


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> you should have two


Ya just got one :/


----------



## SoundWorks3D

hey guys updated my build log if you wanna check it out !
http://www.overclock.net/t/1239501/build-log-nzxt-phantom-gold-digger

A little teaser!


----------



## SoundWorks3D




----------



## Takonic

is it just me or is the side door latch mechanism really flimsy? my just snapped and I didnt even realize it till the screw didnt spring up


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I really don't think it was water. Of course it could have been a tiny bit somehow. But I didn't see any drops or anything like that.
> I already got a new board. Asus Maximus Gene Z. Which turns out needs an rma lol. It was an open box though so I thought that
> might happen. I was considering a Z77 but don't really want to wait around. When the maximus comes from rma I may sell it if there are some nice Z77 boards out.
> And yah I got a 1.5gb 580. They really have come down in price. There was a couple for $315 and $320 that the guys couldn't sell. Just had a long talk with a guy from OCN that bought my phantom. He has me leaning towards a 7970 sounds like the 680's have some issues with overclocking.
> Who knows. Can't believe I'm already talking about the next card when I haven't even received the one I just bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha sounds like a lot shipping hassle to me!
> 
> I hadn't heard anything bad about the 680 yet. What was the supposed issue with OC'ing? I hope the 3GB 580s stay up at least a little bit from that for a while.
Click to expand...

I love shipping









Went with the 680. Shows up monday. I'll post up in your thread when I go it running.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takonic*
> 
> is it just me or is the side door latch mechanism really flimsy? my just snapped and I didnt even realize it till the screw didnt spring up


Had the same problem, nzxt support asked me for a pic of the part and shipped it to me along with a 200mm fan:thumb:


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I love shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the 680. Shows up monday. I'll post up in your thread when I go it running.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Looking forward to it!


You and Lightsout are sorely missed in this thread.


----------



## lightsout

Where did num go.Real life taking over?


----------



## faMine

I prefer forum/techy life, but sometimes, life happens


----------



## k.3nny

LIve from lanparty in holland







!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> This happened to me too. They revised the case to fit the USB 3.0 header. Since my case was an older revision, I installed the older power I/O. I just turned the lights off so everything can match.


Just fyi, I successfully dremel-cut a hole in the top of my chassis to accommodate the new-style USB 3.0 header. I even rewired the blue LEDs it came with to red so it matched my Special Edition white/red LED color scheme.

But when I took it apart before that, I noticed that the 200mm fan it shipped with had a broken connector, so now it's only screwed in 3 places. D: Do you think NZXT will replace it? It's part of the original parts (200mm red led fan) - and I didn't do anything to cause the damage, so it musta been there before I touched it. Maybe screwed in too tight? Idfk.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Nice man!
> I was curious how an H100 would look with 2 fans on push and the 200mm's on pull - looks great! I'll def be getting one.
> I like that bracket you made for the hd cage - I think I'mma drill some holes into my HD cage at the mounting positions instead of making that little bracket you did, but well done, and good idea.
> And I'm totally jelly of your card - I think I'll be getting the 670.


I have an H100 with that same configuration. At my 5ghz OC my idle temps never break 30c and in games it never gets over 55c. I highly recommend the H100


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There are just some REALLY great ideas for mods in this thread. It's very refreshing going though and seeing all the pictures of what people have done with this Chassis.
> 
> Insanely good work in here!


Oh you just don't even know yet. I currently have mine tore down to bare chassis. I had to wait for spring break for the time to do the mod I'm planning. I have PM'ed a couple of people in this thread my idea VIA a Google Sketchup I did of it. They don't even have the full scale of my plans, just minor things. Fair warning, it will require cutting and welding







. I think this is the most money I have spent to cut something up to date! I promise to take pics as I go.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

@ famine, kenny, rowey!!

Did you guys see my build log??
*NZXT Phantom Gold Digger*


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> You and Lightsout are sorely missed in this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where did num go.Real life taking over?


Yeah work,school and other stuff have taken most of my time over the last few months. I need a new PC project to get me back here all the time. From what I have seen there are quite a few cool builds going on.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Just fyi, I successfully dremel-cut a hole in the top of my chassis to accommodate the new-style USB 3.0 header. I even rewired the blue LEDs it came with to red so it matched my Special Edition white/red LED color scheme.
> But when I took it apart before that, I noticed that the 200mm fan it shipped with had a broken connector, so now it's only screwed in 3 places. D: Do you think NZXT will replace it? It's part of the original parts (200mm red led fan) - and I didn't do anything to cause the damage, so it musta been there before I touched it. Maybe screwed in too tight? Idfk.


they might replace it... thats great you retrofitted the usb 3.0.


----------



## Cldx13

Hi there, but my H100 is setup the way around so air comes in trough the 200 mm fans is pushed to radiator and the 120 mm fans pull, and the side panel is on pull to get the air out of the case, my idle temps are around 20 to 28 across all cores on idle and around 40 - 45 full load stock clock, and the graphics card on idle 27 - 30 on idle and 60 on load.
I hope to improve this rig , regarding the neon cables, and some more stuff, maybe in the future if i do Sli i will do a full WC with a triple radiator


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> @ famine, kenny, rowey!!
> Did you guys see my build log??
> *NZXT Phantom Gold Digger*


that's a sick log, keep it up!

thoroughly enjoying your mods.. new ideas are welcomed around here


----------



## mybadomen

*Hiya Guys and Happy Easter if you Celebrate it if not have a great weekend anyway!*


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah work,school and other stuff have taken most of my time over the last few months. I need a new PC project to get me back here all the time. From what I have seen there are quite a few cool builds going on.


Yeah i was wondering where you went also num. Can always Revise your current build. I get bored and change mine all the time. Who knows Venom could be Purple next month









Anyway don't work to hard and take care.Hope to see ya back here more soon.

MybadOmen


----------



## Erakith

HD cage installed beneath 5.25 bays.


USB 3.0 panel from NZXT - stock white LEDs stripped, replaced with red to match special edition White/Red phantom LED scheme



Installed. My case is an older revision so I had to cut out some steel to accommodate the bulky usb 3.0 connector. See this post.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Yeah work,school and other stuff have taken most of my time over the last few months. I need a new PC project to get me back here all the time. From what I have seen there are quite a few cool builds going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i was wondering where you went also num. Can always Revise your current build. I get bored and change mine all the time. Who knows Venom could be Purple next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway don't work to hard and take care.Hope to see ya back here more soon.
> 
> MybadOmen
Click to expand...

Yep thats what I did. I was totally bored now I'm having fun with my pc again. Everyone thinks I'm crazy going from water to air. Hyper 212 evo full load 72c at 4.7ghz.


----------



## faMine

Those are some good temps.

I wish air could tame my beasts voltage


----------



## Bonkers

Question about air flow (look past the crappy paint drawing associated lol)

Would everyone think this would be an ideal way of doing air flow? The black square is the second fan Im about to add to my hyper 212+. The smaller is the second 200 mm fan Im currently waiting on nzxt to ship. Figured if I had a push/pull across the hyper 212 that would be optimal as well as having the two top 200 mm fans in push/pull.

Just wanting to optimize my temps a little more. Currently running at around 31* C idle and 49* C playing Battlefield. 10 hour blend test on prime 95 left me with core temps of 57,61,62, and 58 (as the maximum temps ever reached)


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Who knows Venom could be Purple next month


i would cry if you did that but you know I painted a pink phantom, i already decided after painting my lanboy 3 times that I would buy a new case when I want to do another paint job.

Then this build became more then I expected and now I still got to cut out the floor of my phantom for a 360, installing kaged 360 bracket on top and i'm considering front mounting the NZXT 200m fan that I have to where the 140/120mm fan is located. I guess I should of done all this before I painted the frame, lol. I was not planning all this stuff but I got tons and tons of ideas and then I decided to flip the motherboard without thinking about my Radiator Mounting and paint situation.

Also on another note, I'm am watercooling this build but I hate solid color hoses because i'm paranoid of air in my water loop. What color loop should I run? I've considered Orange fluid in clear tubing and i've also considered black liquid but I tried black fluid before and it came out greyish and not very attractive. I'm open to suggestion on my loop color. The build is a Military theme for those who don't know.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Question about air flow (look past the crappy paint drawing associated lol)
> Would everyone think this would be an ideal way of doing air flow? The black square is the second fan Im about to add to my hyper 212+. The smaller is the second 200 mm fan Im currently waiting on nzxt to ship. Figured if I had a push/pull across the hyper 212 that would be optimal as well as having the two top 200 mm fans in push/pull.
> Just wanting to optimize my temps a little more. Currently running at around 31* C idle and 49* C playing Battlefield. 10 hour blend test on prime 95 left me with core temps of 57,61,62, and 58 (as the maximum temps ever reached)


hello are you overclocked?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Question about air flow (look past the crappy paint drawing associated lol)
> Would everyone think this would be an ideal way of doing air flow? The black square is the second fan Im about to add to my hyper 212+. The smaller is the second 200 mm fan Im currently waiting on nzxt to ship. Figured if I had a push/pull across the hyper 212 that would be optimal as well as having the two top 200 mm fans in push/pull.
> Just wanting to optimize my temps a little more. Currently running at around 31* C idle and 49* C playing Battlefield. 10 hour blend test on prime 95 left me with core temps of 57,61,62, and 58 (as the maximum temps ever reached)
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2131762/width/600/height/451/flags/


You could run a 120mm fan on the very bottom where your small HD area is.I don't know how you top fans would do having one in push and the other in pull. I would almost think it would recycle that air under the top tunnel of the Phantom.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> You could run a 120mm fan on the very bottom where your small HD area is.I don't know how you top fans would do having one in push and the other in pull. I would almost think it would recycle that air under the top tunnel of the Phantom.


I was curious about the recycled air as well. I suppose it would be more beneficial to try and squeeze the 2nd 200mm in the side but I dont know if Ill have the clearance for it. Just have to see when it gets here.

And yes, Im overclocked at 4.2ghz...


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Question about air flow (look past the crappy paint drawing associated lol)


Those temps are already fantastic for air cooling. As for that diagram it looks good although I wouldn't rely on the front 120mm fan to suck in that much fan with the big HD cage there. I guess if you have all the side panel fans as intake you'd be good.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> that's a sick log, keep it up!
> thoroughly enjoying your mods.. new ideas are welcomed around here


Glad you liked it! thought that nobody saw my post!


----------



## patrickjane

how did you paint it mattblack


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Happy Easter Phantom Community! Have a good one !


----------



## k.3nny

Happy Easter Phantom Community!


----------



## steelkevin

Hi,

It's been a long time since I haven't posted here (I think I'd got into some "trouble" with a regular, maybe a couple of them, was a long time ago can't really tell), I've finally got an SSD and my signatures are up to date and I know exactly what to put into that "arctic phantom" but for now I need your help







.

Ok so here I go, recently I've gone all crazy on colors (used to only wear black and / or white), especially blue (got myself a pair of really showing Nike IDs, blue socks etc...), and whereas after having got the Phantom I changed my mind on painting every black part blue because I thought it wasn't necessary and that it looked great as it was. Now I just want to get the meshes and every black plastic part blue.

Thing is, I have no idea how to do so. I've been looking around but I haven't found a single video (or thread/post) in which someone did it.

Yesterday I took of the front part to see what I'd need to do to get the parts I wanted to paint of and I was really impressed by how easy it was (really +1 nzxt for that), just had to unscrew stuff and everything came off, even the door is in several parts ! There is one thing I couldn't take off though and that's the tiny black strip on the up-left corner which looks like the easiest to take out but it was either melted or hot glued. That's not a problem, I'll find a way to get it out and to stick it back I'll either hot glue it or melt it with a soldering iron.

Now, the top part of the case I haven't took the time to check so I'd like to now if any of you are aware of how hard / easy it is to take the black parts off (fan controller's plastic, power button, mesh etc...).

And more importantly I'd like to know what kind of paint I'll need and how to "use it" (my bro tried to paint gameboys white a couple of weeks ago and that didn't turn out very well).

thanks for caring









EDIT: I had the phantom gold digger's work log open in another tab and just clicked on it, that guy did kind of what I want to do and he even painted the fans which is something I'm considering too.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hi,
> It's been a long time since I haven't posted here (I think I'd got into some "trouble" with a regular, maybe a couple of them, was a long time ago can't really tell), I've finally got an SSD and my signatures are up to date and I know exactly what to put into that "arctic phantom" but for now I need your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Ok so here I go, recently I've gone all crazy on colors (used to only wear black and / or white), especially blue (got myself a pair of really showing Nike IDs, blue socks etc...), and whereas after having got the Phantom I changed my mind on painting every black part blue because I thought it wasn't necessary and that it looked great as it was. Now I just want to get the meshes and every black plastic part blue.
> Thing is, I have no idea how to do so. I've been looking around but I haven't found a single video (or thread/post) in which someone did it.
> Yesterday I took of the front part to see what I'd need to do to get the parts I wanted to paint of and I was really impressed by how easy it was (really +1 nzxt for that), just had to unscrew stuff and everything came off, even the door is in several parts ! There is one thing I couldn't take off though and that's the tiny black strip on the up-left corner which looks like the easiest to take out but it was either melted or hot glued. That's not a problem, I'll find a way to get it out and to stick it back I'll either hot glue it or melt it with a soldering iron.
> Now, the top part of the case I haven't took the time to check so I'd like to now if any of you are aware of how hard / easy it is to take the black parts off (fan controller's plastic, power button, mesh etc...).
> And more importantly I'd like to know what kind of paint I'll need and how to "use it" (my bro tried to paint gameboys white a couple of weeks ago and that didn't turn out very well).
> thanks for caring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I had the phantom gold digger's work log open in another tab and just clicked on it, that guy did kind of what I want to do and he even painted the fans which is something I'm considering too.


Taking off the power i/o and fan controller is super easy. Removing the actual buttons themselves is a little more tricky though..


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Taking off the power i/o and fan controller is super easy. Removing the actual buttons themselves is a little more tricky though..


Thanks for that, I love when it gets tricky







. If it was all easy it'd be boring in my opinion.

Btw, I'll be using prolimatech blue vortex fans: 



 as inspiration
or the Blue Alpenfön Wing Boosts (depending on which people suggest). By that I mean I'll not only be getting some 120s and a 140 but I'll be using that same blue for everything (including the nzxt fan). I've grown bored of LEDs and all. I'll be putting white ones in the case itself once I do a window mode (really liked k3nny's one on the pink phantom which I think the assassin creed build had too) just to light it up at night.

The screw less 5.25" bay things will be painted blue as the HDD trays (and the black parts on the fans will probably be going white). Thanks to SoundWorks3D for those ideas.

EDIT: forget about the fans, I won't be buying those but that's the color scheme I want for my rig and whichever fans I get will get painted blue and white (the frame will be white).


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Thanks for that, I love when it gets tricky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it was all easy it'd be boring in my opinion.
> Btw, I'll be using prolimatech blue vortex fans:
> 
> 
> 
> as inspiration
> or the Blue Alpenfön Wing Boosts (depending on which people suggest). By that I mean I'll not only be getting some 120s and a 140 but I'll be using that same blue for everything (including the nzxt fan). I've grown bored of LEDs and all. I'll be putting white ones in the case itself once I do a window mode (really liked k3nny's one on the pink phantom which I think the assassin creed build had too) just to light it up at night.
> The screw less 5.25" bay things will be painted blue as the HDD trays (and the black parts on the fans will probably be going white). Thanks to SoundWorks3D for those ideas.
> EDIT: forget about the fans, I won't be buying those but that's the color scheme I want for my rig and whichever fans I get will get painted blue and white (the frame will be white).


Now problem Kevin glad I was some help to your decision in your modification. I was going to use white LED's my self i have them here because i ordered them first, But does im going to use on my wife's build. And i to painted the HDD trays but haven't put them in yet since I don't want to be pulling them in and out and scratch the finish.

Can't wait to see how your's come out, keep me posted


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Now problem Kevin glad I was some help to your decision in your modification. I was going to use white LED's my self i have them here because i ordered them first, But does im going to use on my wife's build. And i to painted the HDD trays but haven't put them in yet since I don't want to be pulling them in and out and scratch the finish.
> Can't wait to see how your's come out, keep me posted


Haha, won't be done before atleast a couple of weeks







. You know, just to have enough time to gather information on what kind of paint and how to get it to fix (you gave me that info on your work log thread, thanks a lot), how to take a fan a part etc...

btw, just got a Corsair 200mm fan from a friend (was in his 650D) so I'll be using that for paint testing and all








.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Haha, won't be done before atleast a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You know, just to have enough time to gather information on what kind of paint and how to get it to fix (you gave me that info on your work log thread, thanks a lot), how to take a fan a part etc...
> btw, just got a Corsair 200mm fan from a friend (was in his 650D) so I'll be using that for paint testing and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you can test paint on a piece of plastic. one thing if you want to see what adhesion promoter does paint a piece with it and a piece with out it.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> you can test paint on a piece of plastic. one thing if you want to see what adhesion promoter does paint a piece with it and a piece with out it.


Alrighty then







.

Figured how to disassemble it (the o'ring was a pain in the ass to take off xD). So I guess I'll be paint testing it this week (not home right now)

General question: What's the speaker that comes with the case's purpose ?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

@ Steelkevin in the old day Pc case's had a speaker to listen to your mobo didn't post it would have beeped.
And those beep's let you determine the problem at hand.
So they include it just in case you want to use it.


----------



## steelkevin

oh, ok...

Mobos have them nowadays though so yeah it's kind of useless.

As that dust filter they put for the psu... Totally useless in my opinion xD.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Alrighty then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Figured how to disassemble it (the o'ring was a pain in the ass to take off xD). So I guess I'll be paint testing it this week (not home right now)
> General question: What's the speaker that comes with the case's purpose ?


Wait 'til you have to put that o ring back on. THAT is a pain in the ass. I tested disassembly because I'll be painting my fans metallic red.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> oh, ok...
> Mobos have them nowadays though so yeah it's kind of useless.
> As that dust filter they put for the psu... Totally useless in my opinion xD.


Some people have their PSU facing the bottom of the case so that it doesn't draw warm air into it.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Wait 'til you have to put that o ring back on. THAT is a pain in the ass. I tested disassembly because I'll be painting my fans metallic red.
> Some people have their PSU facing the bottom of the case so that it doesn't draw warm air into it.


for me it was actually easier putting the o'ring back.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

PSU cover coming along.

*Full picture's here*


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> PSU cover coming along.
> *Full picture's here*


That's looking really nice! I'm lucky to have a really awesome looking PSU so I don't need to do anything to it - though I am considering taking it apart to paint the fan.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> That's looking really nice! I'm lucky to have a really awesome looking PSU so I don't need to do anything to it - though I am considering taking it apart to paint the fan.


Mine is piano black with mesh covered cables but i just wanted to do something with that piece of mesh.


----------



## feteru

Hey guys, haven't really posted here, but I am planning out a build for the beginning of June, and was just wondering, what are the main differences between the Phantom 410 and the full Phantom? Are they really noticeable? Also, is it possible to fit an NH-D14 into the case (after removing the side 200mm fan ofc.)?


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't really posted here, but I am planning out a build for the beginning of June, and was just wondering, what are the main differences between the Phantom 410 and the full Phantom? Are they really noticeable? Also, is it possible to fit an NH-D14 into the case (after removing the side 200mm fan ofc.)?


They actually dont give you a side fan for the side panel. You would have to buy it separately, but I think I have seen someone with a NH-D14 before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hi,
> It's been a long time since I haven't posted here (I think I'd got into some "trouble" with a regular, maybe a couple of them, was a long time ago can't really tell), I've finally got an SSD and my signatures are up to date and I know exactly what to put into that "arctic phantom" but for now I need your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Ok so here I go, recently I've gone all crazy on colors (used to only wear black and / or white), especially blue (got myself a pair of really showing Nike IDs, blue socks etc...), and whereas after having got the Phantom I changed my mind on painting every black part blue because I thought it wasn't necessary and that it looked great as it was. Now I just want to get the meshes and every black plastic part blue.
> Thing is, I have no idea how to do so. I've been looking around but I haven't found a single video (or thread/post) in which someone did it.
> Yesterday I took of the front part to see what I'd need to do to get the parts I wanted to paint of and I was really impressed by how easy it was (really +1 nzxt for that), just had to unscrew stuff and everything came off, even the door is in several parts ! There is one thing I couldn't take off though and that's the tiny black strip on the up-left corner which looks like the easiest to take out but it was either melted or hot glued. That's not a problem, I'll find a way to get it out and to stick it back I'll either hot glue it or melt it with a soldering iron.
> Now, the top part of the case I haven't took the time to check so I'd like to now if any of you are aware of how hard / easy it is to take the black parts off (fan controller's plastic, power button, mesh etc...).
> And more importantly I'd like to know what kind of paint I'll need and how to "use it" (my bro tried to paint gameboys white a couple of weeks ago and that didn't turn out very well).
> thanks for caring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I had the phantom gold digger's work log open in another tab and just clicked on it, that guy did kind of what I want to do and he even painted the fans which is something I'm considering too.


That top left part is what got me the first time around. You can remove it. You need to basically try to break it into its original piece because they melted it into the top part of the case. Just take a knife along the place where the two parts should be separate and wiggle it back and forth till the pieces separate and do the same for the other side.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Are you talking about the Phantom 410 now?
The Phantom main difference from the 410 is the length of the case.

The regular Phantom can fit a NH-D14 in it, without the 200mm sidefan.


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Are you talking about the Phantom 410 now?
> The Phantom main difference from the 410 is the length of the case.
> The regular Phantom can fit a NH-D14 in it, without the 200mm sidefan.


Thanks so much, and I was talking about the regular Phantom.


----------



## X-Nine

NZXT has one of the best modding crowds out there. You guys are awesome!


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> for me it was actually easier putting the o'ring back.


Yup, same here. Took me ages to get that stupid o'ring off but it really wasn't that hard to get it back in. Btw, all I had is my screw driver (it never quits me, it's even in my school bag xD).

Will definitely paint my next psu's fan.

Btw, how do you get a mat finish ? I find glossy ones to look cheap and ugly. So yeah, just let me know if it depends on the paint or if it's a different painting technique although I'm pretty sure the first option is the one^^.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> NZXT has one of the best modding crowds out there. You guys are awesome!


You ain't doin bad your self hehe. you should build a phantom too


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowedice*
> 
> That top left part is what got me the first time around. You can remove it. You need to basically try to break it into its original piece because they melted it into the top part of the case. Just take a knife along the place where the two parts should be separate and wiggle it back and forth till the pieces separate and do the same for the other side.


Yeah, that was kinda what I'd figured I'd need to do. Thanks for confirming, that way I won't lose time trying get it out the clean way or whatnot


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Yup, same here. Took me ages to get that stupid o'ring off but it really wasn't that hard to get it back in. Btw, all I had is my screw driver (it never quits me, it's even in my school bag xD).
> Will definitely paint my next psu's fan.
> Btw, how do you get a mat finish ? I find glossy ones to look cheap and ugly. So yeah, just let me know if it depends on the paint or if it's a different painting technique although I'm pretty sure the first option is the one^^.


instead of using glossy clear, get matte clear


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Yeah, that was kinda what I'd figured I'd need to do. Thanks for confirming, that way I won't lose time trying get it out the clean way or whatnot


try not to paint the edge's too much so it won't be hard to put back in and scratch the paint job


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Final result


----------



## Bonkers

What are the things below the 5.25 drive bays? Look like ramps lol. Gonna be launching some matchbox cars in there or something?









Im thinking about stealing a few of your ideas and painting some insides orange to match the outer look on my case.

Looking awesome though, give us a more head on shot if you can!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Final result


Looks amazing! Nice work man!
What cooler is that? The first page says the H80 doesn't fit.. seems to fit fine?

I think I'm going to spray the red trim metallic red and spray the white a metallic silver, gloss clear. Black features (like fan cages etc). Should look pretty nice.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Looks amazing! Nice work man!
> What cooler is that? The first page says the H80 doesn't fit.. seems to fit fine?
> I think I'm going to spray the red trim metallic red and spray the white a metallic silver, gloss clear. Black features (like fan cages etc). Should look pretty nice.


It's the H80. It fits with a clearance of 1mm. Well for me it did.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> What are the things below the 5.25 drive bays? Look like ramps lol. Gonna be launching some matchbox cars in there or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking about stealing a few of your ideas and painting some insides orange to match the outer look on my case.
> Looking awesome though, give us a more head on shot if you can!


This is what is in the front found them on top of a counter top my neighbor was throwing out, was looking to see if something could be done with them.

Head on shot of what? PSU cover?
_*did you check here ?*_


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*


Are those other 2 spare? They're pretty awesome.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Are those other 2 spare? They're pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> There all spares right now. I don't know what to do with them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sodalink

Here is how mine looks with the lattest mod I did to my case. I cut a whole for a window and put the Zerg Logo in the front. And I just realized how stupid I was when I first painted the white lines since I could actually take them out instead of covering the whole thing with tape and making it messy







First time modding so I gotta learn some how.

I was thinking of putting the Terran logo too, but I'm thinking where would be a good place so it doesn't look too crowded with logos and maybe cut the 2x120mm mesh and
put a smaller window there, too.


----------



## dartuil

hey men here is my final water setup : with some others mods









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_414&products_id=21659
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_659&products_id=27955
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=29679
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_607&products_id=30204


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> Here is how mine looks with the lattest mod I did to my case. I cut a whole for a window and put the Zerg Logo in the front. And I just realized how stupid I was when I first painted the white lines since I could actually take them out instead of covering the whole thing with tape and making it messy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time modding so I gotta learn some how.
> I was thinking of putting the Terran logo too, but I'm thinking where would be a good place so it doesn't look too crowded with logos and maybe cut the 2x120mm mesh and
> put a smaller window there, too.


I like it. Why not put Terran on the right side of the case?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Final result


That PSU cover looks great. Maybe I'll do something like that but with blue stripes









Tomorrow I'll be mounting my small HD bay in the 5.25" drive bay, I'll post pics when I'm completed


----------



## bjgrenke

double post


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> That PSU cover looks great. Maybe I'll do something like that but with blue stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be mounting my small HD in the 5.25" drive bay, I'll post pics when I'm completed


Nice! look forward on seeing it!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Nice! look forward on seeing it!


Thanks mate









To the people who mounted their small HD bay to the bottom of the 5.25" bay, what size of holes did you drill?


----------



## SoundWorks3D




----------



## reaver83

Got most of my Phantom tore down to the 3 black panels that need to be heated and or pushed out with a pin. I know it was posted in here before, but what size rivots are in this case? Going to run into town tomorrow and buy the rivots, a rivot gun, and the drill bit that will cut the rivots out. I'm also going to look for that Plastic Adhesion Promoter Stuff that SoundWorks3D used, looks like it will do the trick on these black panels.

It surprised me to see the top panel just screws in, thought it would be rivoted as well. Oh well, thats that many less I have to drill







If it doesn't rain I'll take pics of the black panels getting painted tomorrow.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*


The PSU cover looks amazing!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Got most of my Phantom tore down to the 3 black panels that need to be heated and or pushed out with a pin. I know it was posted in here before, but what size rivots are in this case? Going to run into town tomorrow and buy the rivots, a rivot gun, and the drill bit that will cut the rivots out. I'm also going to look for that Plastic Adhesion Promoter Stuff that SoundWorks3D used, looks like it will do the trick on these black panels.
> 
> It surprised me to see the top panel just screws in, thought it would be rivoted as well. Oh well, thats that many less I have to drill If it doesn't rain I'll take pics of the black panels getting painted tomorrow.


If I'm not mistaken 1/8 is the typical size the PC case's use. If you don't get an answer by someone that has actually has the rivot size, best recomendation is to take the bare case with you to give who ever helps you a better idea of what your wanting to do. better safe than sorry.

and about the adhesion promoter, it's used for metals,glass and plastic.
If you have trouble finding it, because it's not sold in normal stores like home depot,lowes. I bought mine in a local car paint shop and you can find a the rivots and the gun in the same place


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> The PSU cover looks amazing!


Thanks strych9. Glad you like it more picture's here (Build Log) NZXT Phantom Gold Digger


----------



## reaver83

hmm, sounds like I'll have to see if maybe someone will carry that Adhiesion Promoter. The paint shops around here don't sell stuff to do it yourself, they want you to spend your money on *THEIR* Services. They won't even sell you paint. So yeah, maybe I'll get lucky and find it in a hardware store. Probably hit Harbor freight up for the rivots and gun.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I like it. Why not put Terran on the right side of the case?


I think that's what I'm going to do. I'm just don't like the SC2 Terran logo and it's a bit hard and lots of work.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the people who mounted their small HD bay to the bottom of the 5.25" bay, what size of holes did you drill?


I used a '40' drill bit. The holes were a bit small but when I used the 36 screws that came with the case they stretched the hole out nicely without ruining the thread on the screw.

Pics are here.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> hmm, sounds like I'll have to see if maybe someone will carry that Adhiesion Promoter. The paint shops around here don't sell stuff to do it yourself, they want you to spend your money on *THEIR* Services. They won't even sell you paint. So yeah, maybe I'll get lucky and find it in a hardware store. Probably hit Harbor freight up for the rivots and gun.


the adhesion promoter is going to be the most expensive thing you buy, it goes from 14 to 30 dollars, Yes U.S. dollars lol

But if you have a problem getting I can help you out. The only thing I live in Puerto Rico so Shipping can be a little bit more than normal.
But just let me know if you don't find it.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Thanks strych9. Glad you like it more picture's here (Build Log) NZXT Phantom Gold Digger


That link is something you should put in your signature, instead of reposting it all the time. It will keep the thread clean.

It's a cool log, though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> I think that's what I'm going to do. I'm just don't like the SC2 Terran logo and it's a bit hard and lots of work.


Hm, true. But no one really looks at that side of the case anyway


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> That link is something you should put in your signature, instead of reposting it all the time. It will keep the thread clean.
> It's a cool log, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, true. But no one really looks at that side of the case anyway


how???

I'm new to forums.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> how???
> I'm new to forums.


Go to your profile, scroll down to "forum signature" and click "edit signature text", paste the link in a suitable text, and you're done


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Thanx


----------



## bjgrenke

Got my small HD cage mounted in the 5.25" bay.


The drive covers still go right on so the cage is practically invisible









I had to use 2 small plastic spacers to account for the 2 raised rail type things at the base of the 5.25" bay.

Now I have no idea what to do with all this space!

The mod was super easy and turned out great. I only drilled the front two holes and the cage is very secure. With the cage installed there's 2 and a half 5.25" bays open.

What does the Phantom club think?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Got my small HD cage mounted in the 5.25" bay.
> 
> 
> The drive covers still go right on so the cage is practically invisible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use 2 small plastic spacers to account for the 2 raised rail type things at the base of the 5.25" bay.
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do with all this space!
> 
> The mod was super easy and turned out great. I only drilled the front two holes and the cage is very secure. With the cage installed there's 2 and a half 5.25" bays open.
> What does the Phantom club think?


nice idea looks great. if i didn't have a fan in there i would consider this.


----------



## bjgrenke

Thanks mate.

BTW, how'd you manage to get another mesh panel from NZXT? I'm thinking of doing a PSU cover like yours but with blue stripes. My PSU as well as the green lettering on my 680 are totally wrecking my whole colour scheme


----------



## SoundWorks3D

the tabs on mine broke and they replace it. so i had that broken one


----------



## bjgrenke

I see, well that's definitely a much easier way to make a PSU cover than to fabricate it yourself.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Got my small HD cage mounted in the 5.25" bay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drive covers still go right on so the cage is practically invisible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use 2 small plastic spacers to account for the 2 raised rail type things at the base of the 5.25" bay.
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do with all this space!
> 
> The mod was super easy and turned out great. I only drilled the front two holes and the cage is very secure. With the cage installed there's 2 and a half 5.25" bays open.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the Phantom club think?


Stickers? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!









I think it's a sweet idea. Now that you have all that extra room, why not use it for watercooling gear?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> BTW, how'd you manage to get another mesh panel from NZXT? I'm thinking of doing a PSU cover like yours but with blue stripes. My PSU as well as the green lettering on my 680 are totally wrecking my whole colour scheme


You and I have exactly the same PSU.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Stickers? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a sweet idea. Now that you have all that extra room, why not use it for watercooling gear?


Better on the inside than out







I just gotta support my brands








If I ever go to real watercooling I'll probably have a 360 rad up top and a super thick 240 down there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You and I have exactly the same PSU.


Nice, I love it. It'd look wicked in Soundwork's rig.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken 1/8 is the typical size the PC case's use. If you don't get an answer by someone that has actually has the rivot size, best recomendation is to take the bare case with you to give who ever helps you a better idea of what your wanting to do. better safe than sorry.
> and about the adhesion promoter, it's used for metals,glass and plastic.
> If you have trouble finding it, because it's not sold in normal stores like home depot,lowes. I bought mine in a local car paint shop and you can find a the rivots and the gun in the same place


You are correct use a 1/8 bit to drill holes, 1/8 Rivet size, and 1/8 rivets. I would advise against screws if you can help it but I'm not gonna say I have not gone down that route before.


----------



## bjgrenke

NZXT is amazing. Asked for a sheet of replacement mesh for the side panel to make a psu cover 2 hours ago and they just responded saying it'll be shipped out asap.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Got my small HD cage mounted in the 5.25" bay.
> 
> 
> The drive covers still go right on so the cage is practically invisible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use 2 small plastic spacers to account for the 2 raised rail type things at the base of the 5.25" bay.
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do with all this space!
> 
> The mod was super easy and turned out great. I only drilled the front two holes and the cage is very secure. With the cage installed there's 2 and a half 5.25" bays open.
> What does the Phantom club think?


That my friend is an EPIC IDEA!!!! I hope you don't mind if I use this when I go to do my build in a few months?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> NZXT is amazing. Asked for a sheet of replacement mesh for the side panel to make a psu cover 2 hours ago and they just responded saying it'll be shipped out asap.


Haha, I did the same!
These guys rock.
They're also replacing the 200mm top fan that was damaged not-by-me!

Love them.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Got my small HD cage mounted in the 5.25" bay.
> 
> 
> The drive covers still go right on so the cage is practically invisible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use 2 small plastic spacers to account for the 2 raised rail type things at the base of the 5.25" bay.
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do with all this space!
> 
> The mod was super easy and turned out great. I only drilled the front two holes and the cage is very secure. With the cage installed there's 2 and a half 5.25" bays open.
> What does the Phantom club think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That my friend is an EPIC IDEA!!!! I hope you don't mind if I use this when I go to do my build in a few months?
Click to expand...

Not at all. I'd be honoured mate


----------



## bjgrenke

They've send me like 7 fans in total plus this mesh replacement


----------



## dartuil

7 fans?

They fight with me to send one fan -_-
they give me just fan controller and usb
I had to buy a fs200 non led and throw my defective fs200LED









not cool


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> 7 fans?
> 
> They fight with me to send one fan -_-
> they give me just fan controller and usb
> I had to buy a fs200 non led and throw my defective fs200LED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not cool


That's not the case at all. You never specified that you needed a replacement fan because yours was defective.

Here's your last PM regarding the fan:


So, what am I supposed to think of that? That I'm just going to send out a fan because you're a "cool guy?" For free? So I'm supposed to ship out free product to everyone I think is a cool guy? Well, sorry, I'd bankrupt NZXT if I did that.

Come on. Let's be serious here. If you have a warranty issue, then say so. Don't come in here and make things up to make me look bad.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So, what am I supposed to think of that? That I'm just going to send out a fan because you're a "cool guy?" For free? So I'm supposed to ship out free product to everyone I think is a cool guy? Well, sorry, I'd bankrupt NZXT if I did that.
> Come on. Let's be serious here. If you have a warranty issue, then say so. Don't come in here and make things up to make me look bad.


^This. I didn't ask in that sort of manner, I had a reason and that was the Cooler Master fans I bought didn't fit. I asked for 3 and I got more because they accidentally sent doubles plus another random fan.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's not the case at all. You never specified that you needed a replacement fan because yours was defective.
> Here's your last PM regarding the fan:
> 
> So, what am I supposed to think of that? That I'm just going to send out a fan because you're a "cool guy?" For free? So I'm supposed to ship out free product to everyone I think is a cool guy? Well, sorry, I'd bankrupt NZXT if I did that.
> Come on. Let's be serious here. If you have a warranty issue, then say so. Don't come in here and make things up to make me look bad.


+rep'd for being awesome.

I have asked NZXT for: USB 3.0 front panel - provided. Why? my 2.0 panel was outdated, and I purchased the case in feb.
Replacement 200mm fan 'cause one of the connectors broke.
Replacement top mesh for PSU cover / bottom "shelf." Asked nicely, wasn't arrogant, and if they'd have said no I'd have understood.


----------



## RonB94GT

Don't know who XNine is but Rextell sent me a couple of free 200mm fans because their customer service took forever to send out a couple of missing standoff's. Seems like everybody else is having good luck with them also.


----------



## mybadomen

Figured out how to get the New NZXT FZ Series Fans apart for painting. If you didn't know yet for some reason they Plugged the whole completely leaving no access to the Plastic ring the you remove to repaint them.

*Here is how i did it : http://www.overclock.net/t/1241140/nzxt-fz-series-fan-blade-removal-risky*

*Take Care

MybadOmen*


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*
> 
> Don't know who XNine is but Rextell sent me a couple of free 200mm fans because their customer service took forever to send out a couple of missing standoff's. Seems like everybody else is having good luck with them also.


Well, I'm just an older, wiser version of Retell.







I kid. Retell is an awesome guy and working with him is a pleasure.

I'm OCN's NZXT Forum Rep, well, second forum Rep. I'm on here every single day, probably 2-3 hours sometimes. Retell still comes by but the Forums are kind of my domain now. I started working for NZXT on March 1st, so, still fairly new. My primary focus is being an active part of the forums and providing help and customer support when needed. You have questions? You need an RMA? You want to throw things at someone? I'm the guy.









Seeing as though I've been a member of OCN for a while, I'm not just a modder/enthusiast but I also work for a company who CARES about what you (and I) the community has to say.


----------



## bjgrenke

Wow, never knew I could RMA through the reps. I've always been going directly through NZXT but this seems quite easier. Thanks for introducing yourself and glad to meet you


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Wow, never knew I could RMA through the reps. I've always been going directly through NZXT but this seems quite easier. Thanks for introducing yourself and glad to meet you


No problem.







Like I said, I'm here to help. I've already provided service to numerous OCN members and will continue to do so. If you have any issues or anything, just PM me. Even if I'm not here and I'm at school, I will get it on my Android phone so I can follow up with you in between classes.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, I'm just an older, wiser version of Retell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid. Retell is an awesome guy and working with him is a pleasure.
> I'm OCN's NZXT Forum Rep, well, second forum Rep. I'm on here every single day, probably 2-3 hours sometimes. Retell still comes by but the Forums are kind of my domain now. I started working for NZXT on March 1st, so, still fairly new. My primary focus is being an active part of the forums and providing help and customer support when needed. You have questions? You need an RMA? You want to throw things at someone? I'm the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as though I've been a member of OCN for a while, I'm not just a modder/enthusiast but I also work for a company who CARES about what you (and I) the community has to say.


This is great news! I have a few product suggestions for NZXT that I hope you can pass on to whoever is in charge. My first idea is a gigbag type carrying case for the Phantom. I am a college student and I find myself moving my Phantom between school and home a lot, the box my phantom came in is slowly falling apart, I think it would be a great idea if there were some sort of gigbag softshell carrying case for the Phantom. Kinda like this http://lansoft.ca/products.html except tailored to the Phantom's unique shape.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, I'm just an older, wiser version of Retell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid. Retell is an awesome guy and working with him is a pleasure.
> I'm OCN's NZXT Forum Rep, well, second forum Rep. I'm on here every single day, probably 2-3 hours sometimes. Retell still comes by but the Forums are kind of my domain now. I started working for NZXT on March 1st, so, still fairly new. My primary focus is being an active part of the forums and providing help and customer support when needed. You have questions? You need an RMA? You want to throw things at someone? I'm the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as though I've been a member of OCN for a while, I'm not just a modder/enthusiast but I also work for a company who CARES about what you (and I) the community has to say.


Awesome, It's always welcomed to hear you post saying how we have one of the best modding groups on the site. I didn't know you where part of NZXT but this just confirms what I already knew. NZXT actual cares about it's customers and helps and supports us. This is the reason I bought a NZXT case for my current project, I have not regretted and I have even recommended the products to people while I'm shopping and to my friends. I wish people with other cases had the support we have from NZXT.


----------



## Bonkers

Ive been very impressed with NZXT's customer service. Loved their parts and everything. Only thing they can do better is get in some more of the orange led fans so mine can get shipped!

Just ordered the sleeved orange led's and the windowed side panel for my phantom. Thinking about making some covers and painting the locking mechanisms. Will post pics in the next few days when everything comes in and I get some more stuff insalled.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, I'm just an older, wiser version of Retell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid. Retell is an awesome guy and working with him is a pleasure.
> I'm OCN's NZXT Forum Rep, well, second forum Rep. I'm on here every single day, probably 2-3 hours sometimes. Retell still comes by but the Forums are kind of my domain now. I started working for NZXT on March 1st, so, still fairly new. My primary focus is being an active part of the forums and providing help and customer support when needed. You have questions? You need an RMA? You want to throw things at someone? I'm the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as though I've been a member of OCN for a while, I'm not just a modder/enthusiast but I also work for a company who CARES about what you (and I) the community has to say.


It's great to see companies taking the time to come into the forums and helping out their customers and taking an interest in what they have to say.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, I'm just an older, wiser version of Retell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid. Retell is an awesome guy and working with him is a pleasure.
> I'm OCN's NZXT Forum Rep, well, second forum Rep. I'm on here every single day, probably 2-3 hours sometimes. Retell still comes by but the Forums are kind of my domain now. I started working for NZXT on March 1st, so, still fairly new. My primary focus is being an active part of the forums and providing help and customer support when needed. You have questions? You need an RMA? You want to throw things at someone? I'm the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as though I've been a member of OCN for a while, I'm not just a modder/enthusiast but I also work for a company who CARES about what you (and I) the community has to say.
> 
> 
> 
> This is great news! I have a few product suggestions for NZXT that I hope you can pass on to whoever is in charge. My first idea is a gigbag type carrying case for the Phantom. I am a college student and I find myself moving my Phantom between school and home a lot, the box my phantom came in is slowly falling apart, I think it would be a great idea if there were some sort of gigbag softshell carrying case for the Phantom. Kinda like this http://lansoft.ca/products.html except tailored to the Phantom's unique shape.
Click to expand...









Hmmmm, that is a pretty nifty idea. Thankfully I never move my rig anywhere but to my kitchen and garage, but that sounds like a nifty idea.







I'll suggest it to the designers. Can't promise it will ever get made, but, hey, it's worth a shot, right? Sometimes the best ideas come from the outside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, I'm just an older, wiser version of Retell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid. Retell is an awesome guy and working with him is a pleasure.
> I'm OCN's NZXT Forum Rep, well, second forum Rep. I'm on here every single day, probably 2-3 hours sometimes. Retell still comes by but the Forums are kind of my domain now. I started working for NZXT on March 1st, so, still fairly new. My primary focus is being an active part of the forums and providing help and customer support when needed. You have questions? You need an RMA? You want to throw things at someone? I'm the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as though I've been a member of OCN for a while, I'm not just a modder/enthusiast but I also work for a company who CARES about what you (and I) the community has to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, It's always welcomed to hear you post saying how we have one of the best modding groups on the site. I didn't know you where part of NZXT but this just confirms what I already knew. NZXT actual cares about it's customers and helps and supports us. This is the reason I bought a NZXT case for my current project, I have not regretted and I have even recommended the products to people while I'm shopping and to my friends. I wish people with other cases had the support we have from NZXT.
Click to expand...

When I say that I think NZXT has one of the best modding groups on OCN, I'm not just saying that out of a canned corporate response (thankfully, NZXT has never given me anything like that). I really do believe it. Anyone who knows me will tell you I don't blow smoke. And when I'm wrong I'll fully admit it and take responsibility.

The modding group here for NZXT gear is phenomenal. Everyone helps each other, everyone tosses around ideas, gives advice and asks questions. THAT is what this whole scene is about. I've modded my fair share of cases, and even still I find inspiration from many of the Phantom and Switch 810 and other build logs I see here. It's impressive and refreshing to see what you guys all come up with.

To me, there's nothing better than seeing a group of people work with each other and share experience to help each other out.

You
People
*ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Ive been very impressed with NZXT's customer service. Loved their parts and everything. Only thing they can do better is get in some more of the orange led fans so mine can get shipped!
> 
> Just ordered the sleeved orange led's and the windowed side panel for my phantom. Thinking about making some covers and painting the locking mechanisms. Will post pics in the next few days when everything comes in and I get some more stuff insalled.


Trust me, I've been hearing it left and right about the fans, lol. We're trying to keep em coming but people keep buying them.

Definitely get a build log going of your gear. Curious to see what you can come up with.


----------



## dartuil

no xnine i didnt say you , i mean the nzxt guy behind [email protected]








dont go angry man!








never mention yoiur name you good man! I said "they fight" not he fight


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> This is great news! I have a few product suggestions for NZXT that I hope you can pass on to whoever is in charge. My first idea is a gigbag type carrying case for the Phantom. I am a college student and I find myself moving my Phantom between school and home a lot, the box my phantom came in is slowly falling apart, I think it would be a great idea if there were some sort of gigbag softshell carrying case for the Phantom. Kinda like this http://lansoft.ca/products.html except tailored to the Phantom's unique shape.


It's not too difficult to do yourself. Find a shipping store and buy a bunch of really thick foam, and carve the cavity yourself.

While it would be cool for NXZT to make one, it really isn't practical from a business perspective. The only practical thing would be to send you another box with all of the materials but without the case.

If you still have all of your packing materials, it would almost be easier to build a hard box the same size as the cardboard box. If you're desperate for one, I might know a guy who might be able to do it for you, but it would cost a bunch in shipping. >.<

Hey, NZXT, make the Phantom bigger next time.









No, really... I've been contemplating an HPTX build. I think there's only 2 or so cases out there that support it, and none NEARLY as impressive as ANY of NZXT's cases.
I'm assuming trying to put an HTPX in a Phantom is like that time when I tried to put an EATX in an Apollo. Which is why I bought a Phantom in the first place.


----------



## Erakith

I wanted to ask you guys something.

I have the Phantom side panel that NZXT sells (http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa%20phan%20wi.htm)

.. and I wanna spray gun it.

What's the safest way to remove the window? It's locked in place by steel prongs. The only way I can see is to bend the prongs out to remove the window. But what if they break? Steel can be pretty brittle. u.u

Any ideas?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I wanted to ask you guys something.
> I have the Phantom side panel that NZXT sells (http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa%20phan%20wi.htm)
> .. and I wanna spray gun it.
> What's the safest way to remove the window? It's locked in place by steel prongs. The only way I can see is to bend the prongs out to remove the window. But what if they break? Steel can be pretty brittle. u.u
> Any ideas?


Wouldn't you just be able to cover up the window with tape/newspaper?


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Wouldn't you just be able to cover up the window with tape/newspaper?


That would be the best idea so nothing gets broken.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I wanted to ask you guys something.
> I have the Phantom side panel that NZXT sells (http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa%20phan%20wi.htm)
> .. and I wanna spray gun it.
> What's the safest way to remove the window? It's locked in place by steel prongs. The only way I can see is to bend the prongs out to remove the window. But what if they break? Steel can be pretty brittle. u.u
> Any ideas?


yes cover them man i saw the steel they seem thin
cover them


----------



## Rowey

Howdy kiddies'


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I wanted to ask you guys something.
> I have the Phantom side panel that NZXT sells (http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa%20phan%20wi.htm)
> .. and I wanna spray gun it.
> What's the safest way to remove the window? It's locked in place by steel prongs. The only way I can see is to bend the prongs out to remove the window. But what if they break? Steel can be pretty brittle. u.u
> Any ideas?


There not fragile and will not break, I have the side window panel myself and I've removed it. I would be more afraid of breaking the mesh panels tabs. Taping up the window would not be a good idea in my opinion as the way the panel is designed it would be hard to get a clean line.

Not to mention, I would recommend primer and sanding and with a window that is not ez.

Just get a pair of need nose pliers and bend them back , you will have more trouble being them back in when you put the window back in then bending the out but honestly its not hard at all.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Howdy kiddies'


aaah you back








i like your avatar


----------



## Rowey

Just checking back a few pages, everyone's phantom's are looking good.

Cables are still work in progress, its not completely finished im just too lazy to get it all done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> aaah you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like your avatar


Thank you, i like it too. Took me a while to cut bits of it out though


----------



## dartuil

aaah I like this black/blue theme!!
Pretty good








I'm just jealous waiting for my new monitor and WC loop


----------



## mybadomen

Is it just me or does this sound like sorta a bummer?

"Before you get too excited, though, bear in mind that Ivy Bridge is not a performance update to Sandy Bridge. Where Sandy Bridge was the tock - new architecture - following Westmere, Ivy Bridge is the tick (die shrink) of Intel's tick-tock release strategy. That doesn't mean that IB isn't faster than SB - some leaked benchmarks show a 2-8% gain - but primarily, Ivy Bridge will consume less power. According to Intel, the Core i7-3770k will have a TDP of just 77 watts, down from 95W on the current top-end i7-2700K."


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Is it just me or does this sound like sorta a bummer?
> "Before you get too excited, though, bear in mind that Ivy Bridge is not a performance update to Sandy Bridge. Where Sandy Bridge was the tock - new architecture - following Westmere, Ivy Bridge is the tick (die shrink) of Intel's tick-tock release strategy. That doesn't mean that IB isn't faster than SB - some leaked benchmarks show a 2-8% gain - but primarily, Ivy Bridge will consume less power. According to Intel, the Core i7-3770k will have a TDP of just 77 watts, down from 95W on the current top-end i7-2700K."


bad for performance aspects, good for me as I don't have the urge to upgrade my equipment. lol

besides I need a video card.


----------



## dartuil

what badomen is saying is how I see it
I agree on that but im not sure my 6870 will be able to handle 1920*1080 properly , i think my 2300 is ok for 1080 , and I need a 7850 or 7870 , what do you think?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Just checking back a few pages, everyone's phantom's are looking good.
> Cables are still work in progress, its not completely finished im just too lazy to get it all done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, i like it too. Took me a while to cut bits of it out though


The color coding you've done looks ******* immense.
Well done!


----------



## matty_AFC

Does anyone else have a problem with the paint coming off the corners of the side panels where they connect to that cylinder hinge thing? it's annoying me.
At least no one can see it but i know it's there!
Also above and below the actually cylinder part the paint is coming off aswell.
When i put the side panels on it feels really tight to get them to slip into place, i checked to see if any little parts of the side panels might be bent and causing a bit of an obstruction but they're fine, completetly straight.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the paint coming off the corners of the side panels where they connect to that cylinder hinge thing? it's annoying me.
> At least no one can see it but i know it's there!
> Also above and below the actually cylinder part the paint is coming off aswell.
> When i put the side panels on it feels really tight to get them to slip into place, i checked to see if any little parts of the side panels might be bent and causing a bit of an obstruction but they're fine, completetly straight.


Odd, mine go on smooth as butter


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the paint coming off the corners of the side panels where they connect to that cylinder hinge thing? it's annoying me.
> At least no one can see it but i know it's there!
> Also above and below the actually cylinder part the paint is coming off aswell.
> When i put the side panels on it feels really tight to get them to slip into place, i checked to see if any little parts of the side panels might be bent and causing a bit of an obstruction but they're fine, completetly straight.


yeah i had that problem too. you just have to see if it's bent any where and straighten it out.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Please guy's don't abuse of a good thing we have like the customer service of NZXT. I think asking for a mesh when your's is fine is going to leed to people that really need it getting rejected.

I know i'm not no one to say this, but I have seen it happen before.


----------



## bjgrenke

Man, is technology ever amazing. One day my Grandpa gets called into the hospital then 24hours later he has a brand new set of lungs and is breathing better than ever. Hoping he has a quick recovery and long life afterwards.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Is it just me or does this sound like sorta a bummer?
> 
> "Before you get too excited, though, bear in mind that Ivy Bridge is not a performance update to Sandy Bridge. Where Sandy Bridge was the tock - new architecture - following Westmere, Ivy Bridge is the tick (die shrink) of Intel's tick-tock release strategy. That doesn't mean that IB isn't faster than SB - some leaked benchmarks show a 2-8% gain - but primarily, Ivy Bridge will consume less power. According to Intel, the Core i7-3770k will have a TDP of just 77 watts, down from 95W on the current top-end i7-2700K."


This is the primary reason I stick with AMD based systems.

First is backwards compatibility. Almost every new CPU they come out with will work in the older model Motherboards, AM2 compatible with 754, AM3 Compatible with AM2 socket, AM3+ compatible with AM3 Socket. They make it where you can do Gradual Upgrades whereas Intel makes different sockets for each generation and do not make it exactly clear which CPU's go in which of the sockets.... If I knew for sure which socket I needed for certain CPU's I might would have jumped onto the Intel Bandwagon this go around.

Second, For every generation CPU Intel releases, they have a Huge speed drop with newer technology. As in the socket 478, they had a Prescott 3.4GHz HT Processor, but did not again achieve 3.4GHz factory in the Next Gen CPU's for another 2 years? Just seems like they rushed new technology. AMD on the other hand, though behind the curve as far as performance, have never released a new platform CPU that they did not match the performance of the best of the older technology with one of their newer technology CPU's. they Wait to make sure the new technology will be viable.

Lastly, AMD makes sure that as Technology comes out, the average person can afford to jump right in there, where as Intel has made it very clear that since they come out with power 1st, they should be able to overcharge for that power. Just cause it came out 1st does not mean it's better, IMO. For instance, What is the average running temps of a Intel Processor vs AMD? AMD Processors at load are made to run up to 20C cooler than Intel Processors. Also, this gicves them a upper hand to be overclocked with higher potential power. But, in the end, AMD CPU's are less stable at higher temps, so that is mute.

Sadly, since there is more market for higher performance Intel CPU's, most Motherboard Companies tend to lean on fine tuning Intel based motherboards, whereas the AMD boards generally do not hold up well. Take for instance, the Motherboard I bought from Asus, the M4A87TD EVO. It is, in my mind equivalent to the P6X58D Premium, but performance wise, lacks the quality of design. There is definately no love for the AMD Enthusiasts out there. My board I have had to RMA due to faulty design of the Northbridge heatsink, only to have similar issues with a replacement board.
On a final thought, Like Mac Owners are to PC's, Intel Processors are to all computer owners. Just because it is the new Intel Processor, people will flock to buy it, Even knowing that it lacks in performance from the older models. Why? Because it's the New Intel Processor. Same reason Apple owners will buy a iPad knowing that any other tablet maker's tablets will run circles around the iPad, because it's the new Apple product. Looking at it in that perspective, Who's gonna buy the new Ivybridge Computers? I know I'm not a trend surfer.


----------



## kgtuning

so half way through with the top vent... its a "recycled piece of aluminum"/was a sign. lol but I couldn't find a hole pattern and hole size I liked so am making my own. IDK maybe I'll do something else but for now this is the plan and will be painted matte black.


----------



## steelkevin

WOW guys, I'm really impressed by what I've read within the last 10 pages. I've only had bad experiences with RMA'ing stuff and most of the time support would take forever to answer and they'd just tell me that I'll have to pay xx € to get my **** back working.

Really, it's amazing how NZXT have employees over here and how they seem nice and really understanding. That really does cheer me up because I really wouldn't know what to do if when modding something broke, I mean I don't have so much money so I'd probably have to just deal with broken stuff but thanks to NZXT's staff that's not an issue.

@XNine: My top 200mm blue LED case fan (nzxt one that comes with the case) makes a rattling noise now and then and I was just wondering wether or not that was a known issue and how I could fix it because I like my stuff silent and that noise really does give me a hard time when I've got a headache.

@Rowey, I love those blue vengeance sticks Oo ! And nice idea of painting the hand-screws too, I'll probably be stealing you that idea if you don't mind







.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @Rowey, Oo ! And nice idea of painting the hand-screws too, I'll probably be stealing you that idea if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good luck painting a thumb screw. I bet they were purchased from MNPC tech.

http://www.mnpctech.com/thumbscrew.html


----------



## kgtuning

Think I'd pass on painting thumb screws.. but I'm making my on own perforated aluminum vent plate so I can't talk. lol


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> WOW guys, I'm really impressed by what I've read within the last 10 pages. I've only had bad experiences with RMA'ing stuff and most of the time support would take forever to answer and they'd just tell me that I'll have to pay xx € to get my **** back working.
> Really, it's amazing how NZXT have employees over here and how they seem nice and really understanding. That really does cheer me up because I really wouldn't know what to do if when modding something broke, I mean I don't have so much money so I'd probably have to just deal with broken stuff but thanks to NZXT's staff that's not an issue.
> @XNine: My top 200mm blue LED case fan (nzxt one that comes with the case) makes a rattling noise now and then and I was just wondering wether or not that was a known issue and how I could fix it because I like my stuff silent and that noise really does give me a hard time when I've got a headache.
> @Rowey, I love those blue vengeance sticks Oo ! And nice idea of painting the hand-screws too, I'll probably be stealing you that idea if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


that rattling noise is very easy to fix.

go to walmart and buy a singer machine oil (for sawing machine) it's only 3 dollars.

You don't even have to remove the fan just remove the sticker and remove the rubber cap and drop 3 to 5 drops of oil in there and your done.

this is the whole you need to put the oil in.


----------



## joeyxl

So Heres my second part of the liquid cooling build done up.

putting the CPU block on...

Heres the Rad Being mounted with the Rad mounting kit that comes with the case


Heres the Loop Put together!










so one thing i found really funny, is that the pump is flowing opposite what the intake and outtake ports are labeled as, so my loop is running in reverse atm, so when i get mayhems liquid (if i can get it shipped to Canada), i will be switching the loop around, so the flow is normal.

how does it look guys?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Good luck painting a thumb screw. I bet they were purchased from MNPC tech.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/thumbscrew.html


that's not even the same blue


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> that's not even the same blue


Alright, then purchased from somewhere else. The purchasing was the important part of the post, not from where.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

It's ridiculous to pay 15 dollars for shipping for 12 gold thumb screws


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @XNine: My top 200mm blue LED case fan (nzxt one that comes with the case) makes a rattling noise now and then and I was just wondering wether or not that was a known issue and how I could fix it because I like my stuff silent and that noise really does give me a hard time when I've got a headache.


I'll PM you right away.


----------



## k.3nny

1st place @ casemodding competition!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Well ordering them was out of the question since my Phantom already brings thumb screw's, So I did what I know best hehe

Wipe them clean.



*Full work log for this here.*


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> 1st place @ casemodding competition!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats Kenny! lucky I wasn't there lol!!!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> 1st place @ casemodding competition!


Congrats Kenny!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Good luck painting a thumb screw. I bet they were purchased from MNPC tech.
> http://www.mnpctech.com/thumbscrew.html


I've seen blue thumb screws at frys and microcenter. Both times under $8 for a good size pack
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2148164/width/419/height/700/flags/
> so half way through with the top vent... its a "recycled piece of aluminum"/was a sign. lol but I couldn't find a hole pattern and hole size I liked so am making my own. IDK maybe I'll do something else but for now this is the plan and will be painted matte black.


That's incredible. I LOVE IT!!!!!. I wish I would of thought of that idea. Kinda would work with my theme. I'm most likely gonna leave mine how it is for now. I got to finish with my 360 rad cutout on bottom of my case and on top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> that rattling noise is very easy to fix.
> go to walmart and buy a singer machine oil (for sawing machine) it's only 3 dollars.
> You don't even have to remove the fan just remove the sticker and remove the rubber cap and drop 3 to 5 drops of oil in there and your done.
> this is the whole you need to put the oil in.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2148691/width/600/height/450/flags/


Hmm, Singer Machine oil cool. I guess i'm cheap as I use Motor Oil or transmission oil in my garage when I take apart fans to relube them. It works fine and there still just as quiet. I'm not sure the difference in the oils but good advice bro!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I've seen blue thumb screws at frys and microcenter. Both times under $8 for a good size pack
> That's incredible. I LOVE IT!!!!!. I wish I would of thought of that idea. Kinda would work with my theme. I'm most likely gonna leave mine how it is for now. I got to finish with my 360 rad cutout on bottom of my case and on top.
> Hmm, Singer Machine oil cool. I guess i'm cheap as I use Motor Oil or transmission oil in my garage when I take apart fans to relube them. It works fine and there still just as quiet. I'm not sure the difference in the oils but good advice bro!


The thing about the sawing machine lube is, That it's made for high velocity, high friction bearings and sawing machine's. and you don't have the viscosity you get with engine oil's.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> The thing about the sawing machine lube is, That it's made for high velocity, high friction bearings and sawing machine's. and you don't have the viscosity you get with engine oil's.


I'm pretty sure engine oil should be more then fine and it should have a pretty good Velocity, Just don't go doing something foolish like using WD40. lol


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> The thing about the sawing machine lube is, That it's made for high velocity, high friction bearings and sawing machine's. and you don't have the viscosity you get with engine oil's.


Why not get *Lucus Oil Stabilizer?* it's thick as Molasis and is pretty awesome stuff for Car engines with lifter noise.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Why not get *Lucus Oil Stabilizer?* it's thick as Molasis and is pretty awesome stuff for Car engines with lifter noise.


can't have something to thick. the motor has to work double to spin


----------



## reaver83

good call! though it is only thick til it warms up the 1st time, then it mixes in with the oil its stabilizing.still, was a thought


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Well ordering them was out of the question since my Phantom already brings thumb screw's, So I did what I know best hehe
> 
> *Full work log for this here.*


Wow. You really can paint thumb screws. I wonder how the paint will hold up after use.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Wow. You really can paint thumb screws. I wonder how the paint will hold up after use.


adhesion promoter is the trick.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> adhesion promoter is the trick.


hey is your case finished now?

look good in black /goloden









havent the tools to paint I scratch some white paint on my white phantom need some paint


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hey is your case finished now?
> look good in black /goloden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havent the tools to paint I scratch some white paint on my white phantom need some paint


Wish I was finished still waiting on a check to send to get mobo and processor


----------



## dartuil

your new rig is really good, beast








looking to change some things on mine like the monitor and the processor


----------



## bjgrenke

Thinking of selling my laptop, I'd get about 600 for that. What upgrades do you guys think I should make to my rig/setup with that?
Current Rig:

Setup:


Things I've thought of:
-Tri Surround monitors
-One 27" hi-res Catleap monitor
-Watercooling loop


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Thinking of selling my laptop, I'd get about 600 for that. What upgrades do you guys think I should make to my rig/setup with that?
> Current Rig:
> 
> Setup:
> 
> Things I've thought of:
> -Tri Surround monitors
> -One 27" hi-res Catleap monitor
> -Watercooling loop


Get the loop and use the remainder to buy another 120GB SSD and put it in RAID 0. BOOM, extra speed!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Get the loop and use the remainder to buy another 120GB SSD and put it in RAID 0. BOOM, extra speed!


That's true, my current SSD is pretty much full. Not sure if I'm ready to take on WCing yet though, I'm happy with my H100.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> That's true, my current SSD is pretty much full. Not sure if I'm ready to take on WCing yet though, I'm happy with my H100.


Well you could start with an XSPC Rasa kit, get it running, and then progressively add new parts to the loop like gpu blocks etc. The XSPC Rasa 360 is like $160 and it's an awesome kit.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Well you could start with an XSPC Rasa kit, get it running, and then progressively add new parts to the loop like gpu blocks etc. The XSPC Rasa 360 is like $160 and it's an awesome kit.


Do I need to do any heavy modding to fit the 360 rad? And will it be able to do push pull? I'd probably add a GPU block and a thick 240 rad.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Do I need to do any heavy modding to fit the 360 rad? And will it be able to do push pull? I'd probably add a GPU block and a thick 240 rad.


There's enough room for the rad itself but the rad mount brackets that come with the case won't work, so you'll either need to make your own brackets or remove the 200mm fans.
If you want it a little easier, go with the xspc rasa 240 and get a 240 doublethick for the bottom of the case to fill all that empty room you have









It's worth noting that having 2 rads just for a cpu is overkill, so don't bother getting a second rad unless you're definitely going to be adding GPU/RAM/North Bridge/etc W/c in there too.


----------



## bjgrenke

Man, a Rasa 360 kit plus a GPU block and a 240XTX rad is going to be $500 with shipping







I'm much happy with my CPU temps and my 680 isn't doing bad for the time being.

I think I'd benefit more from having tri monitors or a single hi res one. The tri monitors will come close to 600, or with the single Catleap monitor I can also get another SSD and other nick nacks.

EDIT: Or if I can get my hands on 2 BenQ G2420HDs which are slowly discontinuing, I can swap my current monitor for my Grandpa's and it'll only be $350 for the 2.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Installed and looking good!

now I have to paint that mesh, Looks rusted!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Installed and looking good!
> now I have to paint that mesh, Looks rusted!


Looking good







Looking forward to see the finished product with the mobo and everything.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see the finished product with the mobo and everything.


Yeah me too!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Man, a Rasa 360 kit plus a GPU block and a 240XTX rad is going to be $500 with shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm much happy with my CPU temps and my 680 isn't doing bad for the time being.
> I think I'd benefit more from having tri monitors or a single hi res one. The tri monitors will come close to 600, or with the single Catleap monitor I can also get another SSD and other nick nacks.
> EDIT: Or if I can get my hands on 2 BenQ G2420HDs which are slowly discontinuing, I can swap my current monitor for my Grandpa's and it'll only be $350 for the 2.


Dude go with the XSPC Raystorm with the EX240 rad there is no modding needed, the rad will fit under the 2 200mm fans and then add 2 120mm fans under the rad for push pull.


----------



## dartuil

http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/rl2240h
here is what i want to buy i already have a benq its good








this one have hdmi + dvi +vga


----------



## dartuil

my water loop

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_414&products_id=21659
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_659&products_id=27955
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=29679
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_607&products_id=30204
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=29208
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_414&products_id=22667


----------



## Rowey

Why the hell is there an Antec 620 there?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Why the hell is there an Antec 620 there?


^ this

Your loop needs a pump, take out the Antec - you can't add anything to it, add a pump

Needs fittings to keep everything together

Needs CPU block!


----------



## Rowey

dartuil, no offence intended but maybe lay off it for a while do some more research until your happy with what you've got and it will actually work.


----------



## dartuil

im a WC noobs be cool








teach me men


----------



## Rowey

Do you have the money to spend, or are you fantasizing?


----------



## dartuil

i have money








but dont really know about WC


----------



## Rowey

Head on over to the watercooling section, make a thread there.


----------



## dartuil

already done i was like a ghost on the section







http://www.overclock.net/t/1236764/my-first-wc#post_16852846


----------



## Rowey

Go check your thread out


----------



## Erakith

+Rep'd for being so helpful, Rowey.

I'm pretty decent with my W/C knowledge, but, I never understood what the pros and cons were to different sized tubing.

Isn't thinner tubing better because it keeps the water at a better pressure?

and if that's true, then why bother with the thicker tubing at all? Is there a positive I'm missing?


----------



## Rowey

Thanks, Erakith.

There aren't really any pros or cons of smaller/thicker tubing really, nothing noticeable. Smaller I/D tubing is more restricted in terms of quantity of the water flow. Bigger I/D such as 1/2" allows more water to flow at a higher quantity.

A bigger I/D is _better_ than a smaller I/D.

It's down to personal preference on what tubing to go for, most people go with the thicker tubing these days.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Go check your thread out


thanks i will get the 360 and the 240 both
360 on top? and 240 under hdd ?


----------



## Rowey

You wont need both for just the GPU and CPU. I'd just take the 360 and whack it up top


----------



## moonmanas

Still messing a year later lol


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> 1st place @ casemodding competition!


Awesome! Congrats and way to go on all of your hardwork!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Well ordering them was out of the question since my Phantom already brings thumb screw's, So I did what I know best hehe
> 
> Wipe them clean.
> 
> 
> 
> *Full work log for this here.*


I like it... may be ripping your idea off, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Thinking of selling my laptop, I'd get about 600 for that. What upgrades do you guys think I should make to my rig/setup with that?
> Current Rig:
> 
> Setup:
> 
> 
> Things I've thought of:
> -Tri Surround monitors
> -One 27" hi-res Catleap monitor
> -Watercooling loop


Yup, buy the XSPC Rasa kit. In fact, go one better and get the Raystorm kit. Raystorm=awesome.

You'll be surprised by how low your temps are.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I like it... may be ripping your idea off, lol.


NZXT Anodized thumbscrews on their way.









Shame, ive already got mine kitted out


----------



## dartuil

hey men do you know if a grommet exist for the big hole next to the PSU?
Cant find that did nzxt sell this?


----------



## Rowey

You're better off asking evil jerry


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> This is the primary reason I stick with AMD based systems.
> First is backwards compatibility. Almost every new CPU they come out with will work in the older model Motherboards, AM2 compatible with 754, AM3 Compatible with AM2 socket, AM3+ compatible with AM3 Socket. They make it where you can do Gradual Upgrades whereas Intel makes different sockets for each generation and do not make it exactly clear which CPU's go in which of the sockets.... If I knew for sure which socket I needed for certain CPU's I might would have jumped onto the Intel Bandwagon this go around.
> Second, For every generation CPU Intel releases, they have a Huge speed drop with newer technology. As in the socket 478, they had a Prescott 3.4GHz HT Processor, but did not again achieve 3.4GHz factory in the Next Gen CPU's for another 2 years? Just seems like they rushed new technology. AMD on the other hand, though behind the curve as far as performance, have never released a new platform CPU that they did not match the performance of the best of the older technology with one of their newer technology CPU's. they Wait to make sure the new technology will be viable.
> Lastly, AMD makes sure that as Technology comes out, the average person can afford to jump right in there, where as Intel has made it very clear that since they come out with power 1st, they should be able to overcharge for that power. Just cause it came out 1st does not mean it's better, IMO. For instance, What is the average running temps of a Intel Processor vs AMD? AMD Processors at load are made to run up to 20C cooler than Intel Processors. Also, this gicves them a upper hand to be overclocked with higher potential power. But, in the end, AMD CPU's are less stable at higher temps, so that is mute.
> Sadly, since there is more market for higher performance Intel CPU's, most Motherboard Companies tend to lean on fine tuning Intel based motherboards, whereas the AMD boards generally do not hold up well. Take for instance, the Motherboard I bought from Asus, the M4A87TD EVO. It is, in my mind equivalent to the P6X58D Premium, but performance wise, lacks the quality of design. There is definately no love for the AMD Enthusiasts out there. My board I have had to RMA due to faulty design of the Northbridge heatsink, only to have similar issues with a replacement board.
> 
> On a final thought, Like Mac Owners are to PC's, Intel Processors are to all computer owners. Just because it is the new Intel Processor, people will flock to buy it, Even knowing that it lacks in performance from the older models. Why? Because it's the New Intel Processor. Same reason Apple owners will buy a iPad knowing that any other tablet maker's tablets will run circles around the iPad, because it's the new Apple product. Looking at it in that perspective, Who's gonna buy the new Ivybridge Computers? I know I'm not a trend surfer.


I disagree with the Intel performance drop with new upgrades, the lower clock speed is because the speed of the newer architecture is there at a lower clock speed, while still maintaining a performance improvement. AMD has released a product that performs worse than their older models, Bulldozer is a perfect example of that. Now bulldozer may be faster at certain tasks, but from what I have seen its mostly out performed by the Phenom II series, even some of their APUs strangely enough.


----------



## dartuil

is xnine online?


----------



## Rowey

Looks like it, yes


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> NZXT Anodized thumbscrews on their way.


Wait, what? They sell those?


----------



## Rowey

Nope, but i bet its next on their "to-do" list.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> NZXT Anodized thumbscrews on their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? They sell those?
Click to expand...

LOL, no. He was just saying that the idea was going to spawn anodized thumbscrews. I was actually talking for my own personal build that I'd be ripping him off, lol.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> You're better off asking evil jerry


hey, Xnine did this big grommet exist for phantom?


----------



## X-Nine

Dartuil, it did not. I haven't seen any pictures anywhere showing that particular grommet. I don't personally own a large Phantom (I did receive my SE 410 today), so it's hard for me to confirm, but all of the reviews and pics I've seen that grommet was not featured.


----------



## Bonkers

Whelp, finally caved and went and bought the supplies to get started on painting some of my components. Going to get started on everything in just a bit.

Here is my work log if anyone would like to see an updated view of my build: Work Log


----------



## bjgrenke

I think watercooling is off the list. It's just something I don't want to get in to right now for some reason. I'm not a WCing enthusiast by any means and I'd hate to pour $500 into something that's not my prime.

Right now I wan't to do something about my monitor. It's either tri monitors or a single Yamakasi Catleap. I posted a thread in monitors but no bites. If I get triple monitors they'd have to be ~$150 and around 23-24". Anyone have recommendations?


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Dartuil, it did not. I haven't seen any pictures anywhere showing that particular grommet. I don't personally own a large Phantom (I did receive my SE 410 today), so it's hard for me to confirm, but all of the reviews and pics I've seen that grommet was not featured.


thanks you i'll see if i can find this by evil jerry


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> LOL, no. He was just saying that the idea was going to spawn anodized thumbscrews. I was actually talking for my own personal build that I'd be ripping him off, lol.


<- laughed at by rep.

I'm cryin' now, XNine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I think watercooling is off the list. It's just something I don't want to get in to right now for some reason. I'm not a WCing enthusiast by any means and I'd hate to pour $500 into something that's not my prime.
> Right now I wan't to do something about my monitor. It's either tri monitors or a single Yamakasi Catleap. I posted a thread in monitors but no bites. If I get triple monitors they'd have to be ~$150 and around 23-24". Anyone have recommendations?


I have an Asus VS247H.
It's a very good monitor for the price, check it out. 3 of these would be boss


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Dartuil, it did not. I haven't seen any pictures anywhere showing that particular grommet. I don't personally own a large Phantom (I did receive my SE 410 today), so it's hard for me to confirm, but all of the reviews and pics I've seen that grommet was not featured.


Can I have it


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I think watercooling is off the list. It's just something I don't want to get in to right now for some reason. I'm not a WCing enthusiast by any means and I'd hate to pour $500 into something that's not my prime.
> Right now I wan't to do something about my monitor. It's either tri monitors or a single Yamakasi Catleap. I posted a thread in monitors but no bites. If I get triple monitors they'd have to be ~$150 and around 23-24". Anyone have recommendations?


I thought about 3 monitors at one point but I just dont know if Id enjoy gaming with an part of the picture cut out. Im planning on keeping my 21' and adding a 27'. Games on the 27' and monitoring/whatever on the 21'.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> <- laughed at by rep.
> 
> I'm cryin' now, XNine.


No crying! No crying! I'll hold you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Dartuil, it did not. I haven't seen any pictures anywhere showing that particular grommet. I don't personally own a large Phantom (I did receive my SE 410 today), so it's hard for me to confirm, but all of the reviews and pics I've seen that grommet was not featured.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have it
Click to expand...

Nope. Well, I mean, yes. For 1 million dollars. Real Money. USD.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I think watercooling is off the list. It's just something I don't want to get in to right now for some reason. I'm not a WCing enthusiast by any means and I'd hate to pour $500 into something that's not my prime.
> Right now I wan't to do something about my monitor. It's either tri monitors or a single Yamakasi Catleap. I posted a thread in monitors but no bites. If I get triple monitors they'd have to be ~$150 and around 23-24". Anyone have recommendations?


do what I did get a 42' 3d tv and call it a day.









Vizio 3d tv


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No crying! No crying! I'll hold you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Well, I mean, yes. For 1 million dollars. Real Money. USD.


lol. It's ok you can keep it! I'll get one for 99 bucks


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> 1st place @ casemodding competition!


Nice one K3nny!


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> do what I did get a 42' 3d tv and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vizio 3d tv


fresh monitor man


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I thought about 3 monitors at one point but I just dont know if Id enjoy gaming with an part of the picture cut out. Im planning on keeping my 21' and adding a 27'. Games on the 27' and monitoring/whatever on the 21'.


Get 3 projectors!!! They are superior as they have the largest size to cost ratio and have no bezel!
I've actually seen this done. It's ridiculously cool.

http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-HD20-Definition-Theater-Projector/dp/B002G0CWSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334112897&sr=8-1


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I've seen blue thumb screws at frys and microcenter. Both times under $8 for a good size pack
> That's incredible. I LOVE IT!!!!!. I wish I would of thought of that idea. Kinda would work with my theme. I'm most likely gonna leave mine how it is for now. I got to finish with my 360 rad cutout on bottom of my case and on top.
> Hmm, Singer Machine oil cool. I guess i'm cheap as I use Motor Oil or transmission oil in my garage when I take apart fans to relube them. It works fine and there still just as quiet. I'm not sure the difference in the oils but good advice bro!


Thanks eviljerry, hope to get the rest of the holes drilled tonight at work.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> do what I did get a 42' 3d tv and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vizio 3d tv


I could only dream...









I'll probably get these or something similar. My current monitor is Asus and I love the picture. Just hate having a discontinued monitor and the design is wacky.


----------



## dartuil

woow the nzxt 410 gun metal what a fresh color


----------



## mybadomen

Night fellow Phantom owners. I am beat ! Going to play a little Mass Effect 3 and then off to bed if i can sleep. If not time to sleeve a PSU.

Anyway Night guys and Cya soon.

*MybadOmen*


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I could only dream...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably get these or something similar. My current monitor is Asus and I love the picture. Just hate having a discontinued monitor and the design is wacky.


this is only 750 it's a good price


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> You're better off asking evil jerry


The grommet I have is actually smaller then that hole. I made a plate for the grommets I have then riveted the plate in.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thanks eviljerry, hope to get the rest of the holes drilled tonight at work.


TY looking forward to seeing it completed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> woow the nzxt 410 gun metal what a fresh color


I agree that color is freakin HOT!!!!!


----------



## Bonkers

God Im an idiot. Was scrounging around under my house looking for some cardboard because I knew I had put some old stuff under there and came across a newegg box. Had a BFG 550 Watt PSU, an AMD Heatsink + Fan, and a VGA to DVI cable sititng in it. At one point I thought the PSU was broken but idk if it was just me being dumb or if it actually works. It passes the paper clip test. The Heatsink is still in original wrapping lol.


----------



## kgtuning

@Eviljerry........just needs some paint.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> woow the nzxt 410 gun metal what a fresh color


My next case will be gunmetal! Maybe a gunmetal phantom or switch.


----------



## esproductions

My Phantom's size is becoming increasingly annoying when I move around. I am thinking of switching over to a gunmetal 410. : O


----------



## joeyxl

im looking at getting that for a 2nd build. maybe if my girlfriend wants one.









if google tv didn't exist, id use it for a media PC for my TV


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> My Phantom's size is becoming increasingly annoying when I move around. I am thinking of switching over to a gunmetal 410. : O


I move mine to my dad's and back to my mum's atleast once a month


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> My Phantom's size is becoming increasingly annoying when I move around. I am thinking of switching over to a gunmetal 410. : O


Me too, but it wont fit my 360 rad *tears*


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Me too, but it wont fit my 360 rad *tears*


I'd have bought a second gpu and 3 same monitors way before watercooling. And by that time I'll be living alone and won't go to my dad's so often ^^.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'd have bought a second gpu and 3 same monitors way before watercooling. And by that time I'll be living alone and won't go to my dad's so often ^^.


I'm fine with one of each thanks







watercooling was something i wanted to do for a while.


----------



## Pikoy

hey whats up guys sorry didnt really stop by here recently been working like a dog







( anyways any new updates ?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> hey whats up guys sorry didnt really stop by here recently been working like a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( anyways any new updates ?


yeah lots of them


----------



## Erakith

My ASRock z77 Extreme6 just arrived. Oh man, it's sexy.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> My Phantom's size is becoming increasingly annoying when I move around. I am thinking of switching over to a gunmetal 410. : O
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but it wont fit my 360 rad *tears*
Click to expand...

*cough* external radiator mod with custom shroud *cough*


----------



## faMine

Internal rad or nothing, just saying


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Internal rad or nothing, just saying


Tell that to this guy: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/lian-li/franky-blaxxxun/030.htm

External rads can be awesome.


----------



## Bonkers

Super glad I didnt jump straight into painting with the parts I needed. Got my paint just a little too thick on the test dummies. Thanks again Soundworks for the guide, pretty happy with the way things are coming out minus my mistakes on thickness. Check out my log for the newest updates.


----------



## bjgrenke

Picked up one of these today.

comes with 2 12"x24" sheets of adhesive vinyl. In blue of course. Starting with Covering the green letters on my 680 then maybe more things on the case. Any suggestions of what to cover?


----------



## Reaper2794

What's the best way to get a flat black and flat blue trim finish on the Phantom?

I wanna make it cost effective I don't wanna spend money on paint I don't need.

So which kinda paint do I need and what's the best place to get em?

Some people said black primer but my friend said it's not necessary. Lowe's said they don't carry black primer.

I need to know what kinda paint to get and where to get it


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Internal rad or nothing, just saying


+1







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Tell that to this guy: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/lian-li/franky-blaxxxun/030.htm
> External rads can be awesome.


Unless your pc looks like that, external rads look terrible and the point of going from Phantom to Phantom 410 is the downgrade in size, which plays a vital roll in why i would be dropping in case size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *cough* external radiator mod with custom shroud *cough*


Might just slap an RX240 and an RX120 in there and call it a day? Ive got the money for all the stuff but its a hard decision, New camera or new case and rads :/


----------



## faMine

who needs a camera


----------



## Rowey

MEEEEEEEE


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> What's the best way to get a flat black and flat blue trim finish on the Phantom?
> I wanna make it cost effective I don't wanna spend money on paint I don't need.
> So which kinda paint do I need and what's the best place to get em?
> Some people said black primer but my friend said it's not necessary. Lowe's said they don't carry black primer.
> I need to know what kinda paint to get and where to get it


black primer can sometimes be hard to find. Alot of times Black Primer is only around the Automotive Section as it's used on cars alot. Rustoleum is the brand I've seen and It should be at most places that carry Rustoleum Paint and I have seen it at either Lowes or Home Depot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> who needs a camera


I need one really bad, you seen my picture quality. It's Horrible.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> What's the best way to get a flat black and flat blue trim finish on the Phantom?
> I wanna make it cost effective I don't wanna spend money on paint I don't need.
> So which kinda paint do I need and what's the best place to get em?
> Some people said black primer but my friend said it's not necessary. Lowe's said they don't carry black primer.
> I need to know what kinda paint to get and where to get it


Paint won't stick to the metal without primer. You can buy paint that sticks to plastic, just make sure you read the label. It'll say in big letters on the outside.

I find Home Depot has a much better selection of paint than Lowes.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> What's the best way to get a flat black and flat blue trim finish on the Phantom?
> I wanna make it cost effective I don't wanna spend money on paint I don't need.
> So which kinda paint do I need and what's the best place to get em?
> Some people said black primer but my friend said it's not necessary. Lowe's said they don't carry black primer.
> I need to know what kinda paint to get and where to get it


I just realized your friend said it's not necessary, But to get a flat black look you might just wanna go with just black primer and no other paint. The legs on my Phantom are flat black and it's only Rustoleum Black Automotive Primer.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Paint won't stick to the metal without primer. You can buy paint that sticks to plastic, just make sure you read the label. It'll say in big letters on the outside.
> I find Home Depot has a much better selection of paint than Lowes.


paint wont stick as good even with primer. you need adhesion promoter for the best adhesion it's like glue for paint


----------



## bjgrenke

The vinyl did not bad. Looks a little messy from up close, but from far away it looks wicked. Much better than the green








failpicture.jpg


----------



## blong48

I rarely post stuff here but I thought I'd do a quick update. I just ordered two 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3s for my Phantom build for $89.99 from newegg in their quick draw deals, going to be running them in RAID. I have plans this year for some upgrades such as an i7-3770K, a second 6870 in cross fire, and a new Z77 motherboard. Those are the last things to buy and my 1st official phantom build will be complete. My current build was just a transfer from my tempest evo.

Also great job here with the modding I'm really impressed. congrats k.3nny for winning the mod contest!

Take care guys and keep on modding


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> black primer can sometimes be hard to find. Alot of times Black Primer is only around the Automotive Section as it's used on cars alot. Rustoleum is the brand I've seen and It should be at most places that carry Rustoleum Paint and I have seen it at either Lowes or Home Depot.


I see. Would flat black painting from a car shop be super pricey? I only need enough for my case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Paint won't stick to the metal without primer. You can buy paint that sticks to plastic, just make sure you read the label. It'll say in big letters on the outside.
> I find Home Depot has a much better selection of paint than Lowes.


Haven't people painted their case without primer here a whole ton? I don't hear much mention of primer..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I just realized your friend said it's not necessary, But to get a flat black look you might just wanna go with just black primer and no other paint. The legs on my Phantom are flat black and it's only Rustoleum Black Automotive Primer.


Could you PM me a pic? I really need to get a flat black and flat blue look, I need to make sure it looks right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> paint wont stick as good even with primer. you need adhesion promoter for the best adhesion it's like glue for paint


I don't think the adhesion promoter is quite necessary /:


----------



## Caruban

FINALLY my computer is up and running!!!

I spent a lot of time struggling with Windows and Ubuntu limitations, and finally found a compromise I'm happy with. Mostly.

Though, I idle at around 40 C. This seems high. Right now, I have a 500 Pump, 1 cpu block, 2 gpu blocks, and 2 120 rads, and the stock + 1 120 fans. Will more fans help me, or do I need to get another rad?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Haven't people painted their case without primer here a whole ton? I don't hear much mention of primer..?


That's because it's considered standard. If you look at really detailed build logs, they prime then paint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I don't think the adhesion promoter is quite necessary /:


Not strictly necessary unless you're gonna beat up your case or paint something you intend on handling a lot. It certainly is if you don't intend on priming, but primer is cheaper than adhesion promoter.

edit: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> That's because it's considered standard. If you look at really detailed build logs, they prime then paint.
> Not strictly necessary unless you're gonna beat up your case or paint something you intend on handling a lot. It certainly is if you don't intend on priming, but primer is cheaper than adhesion promoter.
> edit: Sorry for the double post.


I see. So I get black primer, or flat black primer?

Im confused on whether any black primer will look flat or what.

and for the flat blue, what do I do?


----------



## mybadomen

Lol didn't we already go over this? Just buy some flat Black Primer like they did in the old days with the Hot rods.That's it. I do highly recommend Adhesion promoter on any plastic though.And make sure you scuff all the shine off the PC or the paint will Flake right off.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Lol didn't we already go over this? Just buy some flat Black Primer like they did in the old days with the Hot rods.That's it. I do highly recommend Adhesion promoter on any plastic though.And make sure you scuff all the shine off the PC or the paint will Flake right off.


Yeah sorry a lotta ppl tellin me diff things.

So black primer on the metal, and any black primer will give me a flat finish? There's no such thing as "flat black primer"?

For the plastic, if I can afford it, adhesion promoter.

What do you mean by scuff the shine off exactly?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Yeah sorry a lotta ppl tellin me diff things.
> So black primer on the metal, and any black primer will give me a flat finish? There's no such thing as "flat black primer"?
> For the plastic, if I can afford it, adhesion promoter.
> What do you mean by scuff the shine off exactly?


Remember what I said before about surfaces? Shiny surfaces are smooth, while dull or flat surfaces are "rough" (if you zoom in really close). Paint likes to stick to rough surfaces. So, if you remove the shine, you change the surface from smooth to rough.


----------



## mybadomen

night guys and Gals


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I see. Would flat black painting from a car shop be super pricey? I only need enough for my case.
> Haven't people painted their case without primer here a whole ton? I don't hear much mention of primer..?
> Could you PM me a pic? I really need to get a flat black and flat blue look, I need to make sure it looks right.
> I don't think the adhesion promoter is quite necessary /:


I did this for a living. I know what I'm talking about








This is one of many thing I did when I worked with my brother.





This is my brother the one who showed me how to do the things I do.


----------



## skymare

Hi guys.
Please, may you add me to the Phantom owners list?
I just bought it today and i'm so excited.

I'm going to put all my stuff inside!
I'll upload some more pics when finished =P

Cheers from Spain guys!


----------



## kgtuning

The vent is just missing bolts, what do you guys think of the vent?


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/826191/width/419/height/700/flags/
> 
> The vent is just missing bolts, what do you guys think of the vent?


Looks great, much better than the stock grill. How long did it take to make?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vent is just missing bolts, what do you guys think of the vent?


Looking good KG.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> Looks great, much better than the stock grill. How long did it take to make?


thanks! It took way too long. about 4-5 hours because I had to measure out each hole...1/4" holes with a 5/16" offset, 60 degree angle, about 58% open. I could have bought a sheet of this already made but it wouldn't be how I wanted it, but I may go that way anyway and remake it. not sure yet. glad I used aluminum as it is easier to work with. 3 coats of Kylon flat black.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Looking good KG.


Thanks man! Your Phantom is looking awesome too.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thanks man! Your Phantom is looking awesome too.


Thank you. I was thinking of making a design on it, but I think I'm going to leave the clean look on it!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I idle at around 40 C. This seems high. Right now, I have a 500 Pump, 1 cpu block, 2 gpu blocks, and 2 120 rads, and the stock + 1 120 fans. Will more fans help me, or do I need to get another rad?


Tried Assassin's Creed Revelations on it yesterday, played for about half an hour monitoring my temps, and had to stop at 30 min because my temps went higher than I'm comfortable with. (70-80 C)

Won't have money for another 10 weeks, but when I do, I'm gonna have a really nice set up.

Until then, what can I do to improve my temps? I really wanna game for more than 20 to 30 min at a time...


----------



## SoundWorks3D

here's is a little video on painting the mesh so some people can know the proper way on painting piece's on the NZXT.




Here is a close up shot of the result.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2160447/width/419/height/700/flags/
> 
> The vent is just missing bolts, what do you guys think of the vent?


That looks incredible, I know thats a lot of freakin work but you should consider making one for all the grills on your phantom. Especially the front grill. It would make it even more epic!


----------



## primax

How much time does it take to accept me?


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Remember what I said before about surfaces? Shiny surfaces are smooth, while dull or flat surfaces are "rough" (if you zoom in really close). Paint likes to stick to rough surfaces. So, if you remove the shine, you change the surface from smooth to rough.


Aah ok. I just didn't get what he meant by "scuff" the other parts off.. Do I sand the shiny parts..?


----------



## Erakith

So when my z77 board arrived yesterday, I got antsy to start building.

Here she is so far:


It's an ivy build so no CPU yet, and I can't seem to find a 680 anywhere. Will probably end up getting a 670, 'cause the 680 is "slight" overkill for me - I only use 1 monitor and am not a bencher.

I need to neaten up some of the cable ties and stuff, but on the whole I think my cable management is pretty decent. No problems closing the rear side panel, and everything is easy to locate. That ******* 24pin ATX connector really screwed with that rubber grommet, though.

No cables visible through the mesh on the rear side panel either, which is a plus. Haha.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Aah ok. I just didn't get what he meant by "scuff" the other parts off.. Do I sand the shiny parts..?


Yes remove the shine on anything your going to paint.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> So when my z77 board arrived yesterday, I got antsy to start building.
> Here she is so far:
> 
> It's an ivy build so no CPU yet, and I can't seem to find a 680 anywhere. Will probably end up getting a 670, 'cause the 680 is "slight" overkill for me - I only use 1 monitor and am not a bencher.
> I need to neaten up some of the cable ties and stuff, but on the whole I think my cable management is pretty decent. No problems closing the rear side panel, and everything is easy to locate. That ******* 24pin ATX connector really screwed with that rubber grommet, though.


don't consider it overkill. get the 680 and you will have sufficient power for any future upgrade.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Yes remove the shine on anything your going to paint.


Alright got ya. Sand all the shiny parts and make em rough.

So I need black primer for the flat black finish, no such thing as black FLAT primer correct?

For the flat blue I need..?


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I idle at around 40 C. This seems high. Right now, I have a 500 Pump, 1 cpu block, 2 gpu blocks, and 2 120 rads, and the stock + 1 120 fans. Will more fans help me, or do I need to get another rad?
> 
> 
> 
> Tried Assassin's Creed Revelations on it yesterday, played for about half an hour monitoring my temps, and had to stop at 30 min because my temps went higher than I'm comfortable with. (70-80 C)
> 
> Won't have money for another 10 weeks, but when I do, I'm gonna have a really nice set up.
> 
> Until then, what can I do to improve my temps? I really wanna game for more than 20 to 30 min at a time...
Click to expand...

Get the cover open and tilt it so the two small fans are blasting onto the mobo, did it last night and was getting 23 or so at idle. Was chilly last night so that helped. Just get more air flowing around it.


----------



## faMine

two 120 rads are not enough to cool two gpu blocks and a cpu block.. I'd suggest larger radiators like an EX360 or RS360 or RX240 etc


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Alright got ya. Sand all the shiny parts and make em rough.
> So I need black primer for the flat black finish, no such thing as black FLAT primer correct?
> For the flat blue I need..?


you see this glossy finish in the picture it went away when I applied the matte clear coat


----------



## primax

Aint much, but meh


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> two 120 rads are not enough to cool two gpu blocks and a cpu block.. I'd suggest larger radiators like an EX360 or RS360 or RX240 etc


Yeah, I thought so... Grrr I need money. Thanks. I'll revamp the whole system soon.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> That looks incredible, I know thats a lot of freakin work but you should consider making one for all the grills on your phantom. Especially the front grill. It would make it even more epic!


Thanks Eviljerry, the top vent was the experiment to see what design I was going to use for the top, front and right side. The left door will be cut out for a full window with some sort of design.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> So when my z77 board arrived yesterday, I got antsy to start building.
> Here she is so far:
> 
> It's an ivy build so no CPU yet, and I can't seem to find a 680 anywhere. Will probably end up getting a 670, 'cause the 680 is "slight" overkill for me - I only use 1 monitor and am not a bencher.
> I need to neaten up some of the cable ties and stuff, but on the whole I think my cable management is pretty decent. No problems closing the rear side panel, and everything is easy to locate. That ******* 24pin ATX connector really screwed with that rubber grommet, though.
> No cables visible through the mesh on the rear side panel either, which is a plus. Haha.


Looks good so far!


----------



## Bonkers

led string came in and all I can say is I love it. D Just wish NZXT would hurry up and ship my windowed side panel. Already took the money out of my bank account but no shipping. BUMMMER

check out the work log as usual.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> led string came in and all I can say is I love it. D Just wish NZXT would hurry up and ship my windowed side panel. Already took the money out of my bank account but no shipping. BUMMMER
> check out the work log as usual.


Their store is in-house and isn't managed by big companies like newegg have. It'll come. My orders sat at "processing" or whatever it is for quite a while before it shipped too, but I was happy to be giving NZXT my money directly rather than how much a retailer paid them for it.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> led string came in and all I can say is I love it. D Just wish NZXT would hurry up and ship my windowed side panel. Already took the money out of my bank account but no shipping. BUMMMER
> check out the work log as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Their store is in-house and isn't managed by big companies like newegg have. It'll come. My orders sat at "processing" or whatever it is for quite a while before it shipped too, but I was happy to be giving NZXT my money directly rather than how much a retailer paid them for it.
Click to expand...

I'm not too concerned about it, just excited to get it!


----------



## skymare

Hey guys.
I have finally finished on my pc transfer to my brand new Phantom.









It took me almost all the day, unmounting the old case and putting all the way in the new one, cable management, some modding work, and testing everything runs as should do. And of course, some little photography session.
So finally I have got my new rig fully working!!!

Some shots are included at the bottom.
I hope you like it.

Cheers from Spain


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skymare*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I have finally finished on my pc transfer to my brand new Phantom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me almost all the day, unmounting the old case and putting all the way in the new one, cable management, some modding work, and testing everything runs as should do. And of course, some little photography session.
> So finally I have got my new rig fully working!!!
> Some shots are included at the bottom.
> I hope you like it.
> Cheers from Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build man, really clean.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skymare*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I have finally finished on my pc transfer to my brand new Phantom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me almost all the day, unmounting the old case and putting all the way in the new one, cable management, some modding work, and testing everything runs as should do. And of course, some little photography session.
> So finally I have got my new rig fully working!!!
> Some shots are included at the bottom.
> I hope you like it.
> Cheers from Spain


nice!








what is inside?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is inside?


Please put long quotes in spoiler tags. It keeps the forum nice.

Clean build! I like it.


----------



## Bonkers

Very very clean Skymare! The orange led's are definitely showing off my poor cable management. I thought it was decent but with everything glowing bright as the night I think other wise lol.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Please put long quotes in spoiler tags. It keeps the forum nice.
> Clean build! I like it.


how to do spoilers?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skymare*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I have finally finished on my pc transfer to my brand new Phantom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me almost all the day, unmounting the old case and putting all the way in the new one, cable management, some modding work, and testing everything runs as should do. And of course, some little photography session.
> So finally I have got my new rig fully working!!!
> Some shots are included at the bottom.
> I hope you like it.
> Cheers from Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG I wish my build went together in a day! I pulled of Sleeving a PSU in a day but that was almost 24 hours non stop!

*And to make Spoiler just highlight what you want to put in a spoiler and hit the spoiler button*.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

My video cards painted and ready for the phantom


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> you see this glossy finish in the picture it went away when I applied the matte clear coat


Alrighty

So just to make sure I got this all down

For black flat finish, scuff down shiny parts and THEN apply black primer?

For blue flat finish, use any blue paint, and then flat blue clearcoat


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> My video cards painted and ready for the phantom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aah I hope I success this spoiler









edit: yes I do


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Alrighty
> So just to make sure I got this all down
> For black flat finish, scuff down shiny parts and THEN apply black primer?
> For blue flat finish, use any blue paint, and then flat blue clearcoat


After the final coat is flat, matte, satin, anything under the final coat could be any type of paint.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> After the final coat is flat, matte, satin, anything under the final coat could be any type of paint.


What do you mean "after the final coat"? Isn't the final coat the flat clearcoat?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> My video cards painted and ready for the phantom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


AHHHHH. Teasing is not nice. They look amazing even from that pic


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> AHHHHH. Teasing is not nice. They look amazing even from that pic


yeah showing the painted back plate a screw's in gold


----------



## dartuil

FS200LED is home


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Alrighty
> So just to make sure I got this all down
> For black flat finish, scuff down shiny parts and THEN apply black primer?
> For blue flat finish, use any blue paint, and then flat blue clearcoat


Clear coat is clear, not blue. But yes, that is mostly correct. For blue, scuff, then apply primer, then apply paint, then apply clear coat.


----------



## AnthonyM

Anyone try installing a Zalman CNPS12X CPU cooler in one these cases yet? I have a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme REV 1 (also noticed a lot of places stopped selling these any story on that?) squeezed in there now with a side 200mm fan. I get pretty cool temps with the fan push/pull (I have to flip some fans around installed wrong) set up now. Just trying to get it down more with out water cooling.


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is inside?


My system is a little bit old right now but as our economic situation in Spain that give me unemployed, I can no upgrade it at the moment.
So my system is made by:

-AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3'6Ghz
-Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe
-Zotac GTX 260 AMP2! OC Edition
-Corsair HX750W
-Noctua NH-C12P
-HDD 500gb + 320gb + 150 gb

I'll try to get new parts as soon as I have a job









Cheers


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skymare*
> 
> My system is a little bit old right now but as our economic situation in Spain that give me unemployed, I can no upgrade it at the moment.
> So my system is made by:
> -AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3'6Ghz
> -Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe
> -Zotac GTX 260 AMP2! OC Edition
> -Corsair HX750W
> -Noctua NH-C12P
> -HDD 500gb + 320gb + 150 gb
> I'll try to get new parts as soon as I have a job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Glad im not the only one still using the 260.


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Glad im not the only one still using the 260.


I bought it 2 years ago and it's still working fine for me...








I have some other important parts to change before the GPU hahaha.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Clear coat is clear, not blue. But yes, that is mostly correct. For blue, scuff, then apply primer, then apply paint, then apply clear coat.


Alright, that's really clear but what if I decide to use adhesion promoter as suggested by sound ? When shall I apply it ?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Alright, that's really clear but what if I decide to use adhesion promoter as suggested by sound ? When shall I apply it ?


1 scuff or sand
2 clean part
3 adhesion promoter
4 primer
5 paint
6 clear coat

The adhesion promoter is sort of a glue for paint to stick like crazy glue to the part your painting so it has to go on the metal,plastic,glass before you paint anything so this would be your first thin you apply on it before anything you plan to paint.

Check this videos out, I hope this will help you in your question's.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

This is the effect that I'm going to use on something special on my build it's going to shock a couple people











Link to video about the effect


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> This is the effect that I'm going to use on something special on my build it's going to shock a couple people


Oh, please tell me that's something like your reservoir, or the inside window...


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Oh, please tell me that's something like your reservoir, or the inside window...


lol, no.

Check my Build log


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Damn! this just made me rethink my build


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Damn! this just made me rethink my build


Yeah man, those ECS boards are incredibly good looking.
The one you link has a limited run of 200, though.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

This is very quiet today


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> This is very quiet today


Agreed. Just gamed for a couple hours expecting a bunch of posts once I checked. Only yours


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Agreed. Just gamed for a couple hours expecting a bunch of posts once I checked. Only yours


Same here.... I have been waiting for some exciting posts but nothing


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Nice that make's me feel worthless


----------



## dartuil

lool men








i'm waiting for the 3550 or 3570k hoping it make 2500k price drop








can I keep dreaming?


----------



## dartuil

my new parts up












sorry i use my phone , no camera


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Nice that make's me feel worthless


Ah no I meant there should be more exciting posts!


----------



## dartuil

so my post isnt exciting i guess


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> so my post isnt exciting i guess
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Of course it is. Looking good there mate. Why don't you take out the small HD cage if you aren't using it? Bit more air flow. Also if you only have 2 hard drives and are feeling destructive you can take out the big cage and either put the small one in it's place or do what I did.


----------



## dartuil

woow good rig bjgrenke
im looking to see if i can do what you said


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> so my post isnt exciting i guess
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gahh didnt mean to cause all forum chaos (facepalm) but your post is exciting. I'm on here everyday to read about your guys' update, half the time wishing I had the money to mod, and drooling over what you guys have. You guys do such great work here its unbelievable. I just dont comment much.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Of course it is. Looking good there mate. Why don't you take out the small HD cage if you aren't using it? Bit more air flow. Also if you only have 2 hard drives and are feeling destructive you can take out the big cage and either put the small one in it's place or do what I did.


You guys make me want to ditch my large hhd cage. Lol eff it, that will be Saturdays project. Working on the new front vent tonight. It will resemble the top vent. Only issue the front door hinge. Not sure what I'm going to do, I want to keep it because I have a plan for a door. Hmmm.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> woow good rig bjgrenke
> im looking to see if i can do what you said


It's super easy, you just need a drill. I only did 2 holes and it's in there good. when you're finding out where to drill the holes just get the cage as close to the front as you can while still being able to put on the bay covers (and centred of course). You also have to use washers or spacers when screwing it in since there's 2 rectangles that are sort of popped out of the bottom of the 5.25" bay. PM me if you need any additional details.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> It's super easy, you just need a drill. I only did 2 holes and it's in there good. when you're finding out where to drill the holes just get the cage as close to the front as you can while still being able to put on the bay covers (and centred of course). You also have to use washers or spacers when screwing it in since there's 2 rectangles that are sort of popped out of the bottom of the 5.25" bay. PM me if you need any additional details.


thank you for the explanation


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Of course it is. Looking good there mate. Why don't you take out the small HD cage if you aren't using it? Bit more air flow. Also if you only have 2 hard drives and are feeling destructive you can take out the big cage and either put the small one in it's place or do what I did.


You can actually fit three in there, if it's upside down.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You can actually fit three in there, if it's upside down.


So that's why people are always saying you can fit three I was like ***? haha.

BTW nice PSU mate


----------



## dartuil

asrock mobo looks awesome i want a z77 extreme4


----------



## bjgrenke

Starting to look like a white version of soundwork's rig!


----------



## Reaper2794

I just got my new BLUE Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) RAM modules

Hoping to get a side window cut out soon

Gonna start figuring out paint costs ._.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You can actually fit three in there, if it's upside down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rep'd, love how this is coming along and you're taking you're time.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> I just got my new BLUE Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) RAM modules


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Rep'd, love how this is coming along and you're taking you're time.


Thanks!

What sleeving product did you use? I'm thinking of getting FTW PC's v 2.0 sleeve, it looks really nice from the pictures I've seen. Will be sleeving it in white and red.


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Thanks!
> What sleeving product did you use? I'm thinking of getting FTW PC's v 2.0 sleeve, it looks really nice from the pictures I've seen. Will be sleeving it in white and red.


As I own it, only I can tell you is that MDPC's sleeve is by far the best that exists. Everybody that have it, are agree!
It's a little bit expensive but is high quality sleeving.

You can check it out here

Cheers


----------



## steelkevin

Ok, haven't been posting for a day or two although I have kept reading.
I'd like to thank SW3D once again for the advice on painting and all the inspiration. Now I know exactly what I need and want to do







.

Next week I'll be painting but I also want to take the HDD cage out to get the smaller one upside down there. I'm at my dad's right now and will be here for another week. He's got lots of tools (at my mum's we haven't even got a drill -_-) and he agreed to lend me the thing to take the rivets out. Thing is, I can't seem to find a video of someone taking it out and putting the small cage upside down. Could anybody help me out on that please







?

Oh and another thing which really bothers me is that the plastic stick located here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






just doesn't want to come out... all the others do but that one seems stuck. It looks like it's too thick and shouldn't even be there in the first place. Any idea why that is ? Did that happen to anybody else ?
(the pic was found on page 1020 or something near there, it's not my phantom).

thanks.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok, haven't been posting for a day or two although I have kept reading.
> I'd like to thank SW3D once again for the advice on painting and all the inspiration. Now I know exactly what I need and want to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Next week I'll be painting but I also want to take the HDD cage out to get the smaller one upside down there. I'm at my dad's right now and will be here for another week. He's got lots of tools (at my mum's we haven't even got a drill -_-) and he agreed to lend me the thing to take the rivets out. Thing is, I can't seem to find a video of someone taking it out and putting the small cage upside down. Could anybody help me out on that please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Oh and another thing which really bothers me is that the plastic stick located here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just doesn't want to come out... all the others do but that one seems stuck. It looks like it's too thick and shouldn't even be there in the first place. Any idea why that is ? Did that happen to anybody else ?
> (the pic was found on page 1020 or something near there, it's not my phantom).
> thanks.


To take the rivets out, just use a drill. Get a drill bit small enough to just fit inside the rivet hole, and start drilling. Use a LITTLE bit of force (you're not trying to push it out, you're trying to drill it so it detaches.)

Once all that is done and your cages are removed, lay the case on its side and place the small cage where you want it. Place the drill bit in the hole that's already there on the cage and drill for 1-2 seconds to make a small indent.
Take the small cage out now.
Get some WD40 (this creates friction, and prevents you blunting your drill bit, friction is good for drilling through steel) and place a VERY SMALL amount in the indent you've created. Drill, slowly ramping up speed, and use gentle pressure. Should take 5-10 seconds to get a clean hole.
I used a size 39 drill bit, and used the flat 36 screws that come with the case to slightly stretch and thread the hole when mounting.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kgtuning

just removing the extra parts... ditched the large HDD cage.


----------



## kgtuning

Shows off the space a bit more, small and large drive bays gone. making custom mount for SSD.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows off the space a bit more, small and large drive bays gone. making custom mount for SSD.


Wow remember when mine looked like that.


----------



## Erakith

Got my paint!
Red (accents and LED's are already so) for fans, thumb screws and detail.

Silver for everything that's white.

Black mesh will stay black.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Wow remember when mine looked like that.


LOL, yeah this build is still at the beginning phases. I still need MB,VGA and CPU. I could just buy these parts however my wife would not be happy if I dropped all that money on a hobby at once. So like once a month I buy something.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> LOL, yeah this build is still at the beginning phases. I still need MB,VGA and CPU. I could just buy these parts however my wife would not be happy if I dropped all that money on a hobby at once. So like once a month I buy something.


I can't wait to send to get my mobo and CPU.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> LOL, yeah this build is still at the beginning phases. I still need MB,VGA and CPU. I could just buy these parts however my wife would not be happy if I dropped all that money on a hobby at once. So like once a month I buy something.


Thats how Ill end up having to do it lol. Either that or let her know how much Im saving each month so eventually I can drop it all at once.

Thinking about getting rid of the large hdd bay and swapping it with the small one but im undecided so far.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Thats how Ill end up having to do it lol. Either that or let her know how much Im saving each month so eventually I can drop it all at once.
> Thinking about getting rid of the large hdd bay and swapping it with the small one but im undecided so far.


I thought about inverting the small hdd cage and hang it off the 5.25 bays. then thought of putting it in the 5.25 bays but the loss of bays and the openess makes want to do a custom mount for my SSD. I will probably buy my cpu in the next few weeks (I7 2700).


----------



## mybadomen

The BIG 40 today guys! Holy hell i cant believe i am that old already!


----------



## evil jerry

Happy Birthday Omen!!!!

I wanted to post an update as this is basically the same post as my build log but here goes.

So when I decided to flip my motherboard I did not think about how I planned on mounting my 360 Radiator as It will not be able to fit on top of the case anymore with the powersupply in place and the small HD Tray. So I decided to cutout the bottom of the case for my 360 Radiator.










I also have purchased an unfinished version of Kaged 360 Radiator Bracket for the top of the case. I can't install the 200mm fans anymore on top with the way everything is. But I can fit two 120mm fans under the top panel of the phantom. For the other 120mm Hole I have a ultra slim 120mm fan. So I will be able to use 3 120mm fans on top of the case.










Without the hard drive bays in the front of my case anymore I am able to do some creative stuff so I cutout a 200mm Hole for a fan.









It's not mounted yet but here is an idea









Please bear in mind I will be stripping down the frame and repainting it completely. The abuse of my powertools are not friends to paint.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> The BIG 40 today guys! Holy hell i cant believe i am that old already!


happy bday man


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> The BIG 40 today guys! Holy hell i cant believe i am that old already!


Happy Birthday! Hope its a good one.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Eviljerry.... Wow, looks like you had fun with that case. I like it!

LOL maybe instead of "case Modder" it should be "Vigilante Modificationist"!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*


That's a first. I'm absolutely impressed my sir.


----------



## Erakith

Happy birthday mybadomen!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> The BIG 40 today guys! Holy hell i cant believe i am that old already!


Happy bday mybado!

*@eviljerry* that front 200mm fan looks awesome. Wish I had the tools/skill to do something like that


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Thats how Ill end up having to do it lol. Either that or let her know how much Im saving each month so eventually I can drop it all at once.
> Thinking about getting rid of the large hdd bay and swapping it with the small one but im undecided so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about inverting the small hdd cage and hang it off the 5.25 bays. then thought of putting it in the 5.25 bays but the loss of bays and the openess makes want to do a custom mount for my SSD. I will probably buy my cpu in the next few weeks (I7 2700).
Click to expand...

.

I'd like to do a custom mounting of my ssd as well. Just dunno where id wanna do it.


----------



## kgtuning

I know right, I've been trying to figure out the same thing all day. Also trying to decide do I want them visible or hidden....hmmm IDK.


----------



## Pikoy

happy birthday omen !!!







keep the years rollen


----------



## reaver83

Happy Belated Birthday MyBadOmen! Sorry I couldn't get on sooner, been helping my brother and his wife and baby get moved into their 1st home.


----------



## bjgrenke

300th post and 10th rep both in the same day









Haven't being seeing any new finished rigs here lately... Not that seeing all these awesome mods are a bad thing


----------



## skymare

One more pic of my newly phantom!
This time with all the lighting ON.

3 days with me and i'm in love with this amazing case









Cheers


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'm kinda the new kid on the block here, but here's a few of my Phantoms:
> ( and just when you were thinking there's no new builds)
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> ]
> And soon to make its debut, My new Switch810:


Welcome to OCN







WOW those are all super nice. Are they all yours? Can't wait to see what you'll do with the Switch


----------



## dartuil

woow a woman who likes computer, we need more women!!
nice rigs


----------



## atibbo69

For you fellow Canadians,

Black/Green Phantom

79.99 with $20 mail in rebate

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=64419&vpn=PHAN-002GR&manufacture=NZXT&promoid=1259


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> woow a woman who likes computer, we need more women!!


No kidding









*@IT Diva* ever thought about putting the red side panel on the white/red trim phantom? Might look nice


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'm kinda the new kid on the block here, but here's a few of my Phantoms:
> ( and just when you were thinking there's no new builds)
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> ]
> And soon to make its debut, My new Switch810:


Whoa, that's a lot of Phantoms.
Props!

Nice windows.

The Switch 810 is awesome, hope you do some cool things with it.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Done.


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Ok. so I need some help, I made some design that is going to my side panel.
> 
> I'm to put 3 sample's and I would like to know what you guys think and which one would look best.
> Thank in advance for you help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sample 1
> 
> Sample 2
> 
> Sample 3 and my choice.
> 
> Please let me know which is your choice


I personally like the first one.


----------



## mybadomen

I like the white with red trim Phantom the best !

*Aslo guys i added a bunch new updates last night. Some really cool ones.Check them out .*

Take Care

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I like the white with red trim Phantom the best !
> *Aslo guys i added a bunch new updates last night. Some really cool ones.Check them out .*
> Take Care
> *MybadOmen*


Congrats on all the sponsors, love the direction the build is taking!

Soundworks: I liked the 1st one, what about that font but saying NZXT. Gold Digger?


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'm kinda the new kid on the block here, but here's a few of my Phantoms:
> ( and just when you were thinking there's no new builds)
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> ]
> And soon to make its debut, My new Switch810:


Impressive Builds IT Diva
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> 300th post and 10th rep both in the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't being seeing any new finished rigs here lately... Not that seeing all these awesome mods are a bad thing


I'm putting it in overdrive today I just finished drilling 36 holes all for fan mounting and my radiator. Now i'm trying to prep the frame for repaint, It sucks stripping something down with multiple layers of paint. Hopefully, I can get it all primed up tonight and ready for paint tomorrow.

I figured out what Color i'm going with on my watercool loop. It's not the route I expected to go with my waterloop but I think it will be a pleasant surprise when everyone see it.


----------



## Bonkers

Very nice builds IT Diva! I just got two side panels in a freebie contest, that I will probably be using to make some kind of plates for my build. Had an epiphany last night about air flow inside the case. I was going to do push/pull with the top 200 mm fans, but we were worried about recycling the expelled air. So, Im going to attach a "wall" to the exhaust fan so as to give the air more of a direct flow and to cut it off from the intake fan in a sense. Also gonna make some kind of holes so the intake fan can get its air from a source other than the top mesh.

Sorry if its hard to comprehend, it makes sense in my head lol.


----------



## phillyd

Just started a thread to organize the case mod build logs by case, check it out!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case


----------



## Erakith

Here's my PSU shroud.
You'll notice mine is slightly different from SW3D in that his is facing the other direction. I decided on this because I let the angled part completely cover the PSU's cables and also "round itself off" against the motherboard tray.

I did this because the bottom of my case is completely bare, so having something extending so far means that when you look inside of the case via the window, all you see when looking down is the shroud.

Thanks to SW3D for the awesome idea.

Note: Don't use Scotch Blue painters tape if you don't plan on spraying the mesh black first, it removes the paint upon removal. You'll be able to see a couple of silver flecks where it did so. I'll touch it up later.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Bonkers

I see! Well, thank you for that very detailed explanation. Since Im not wanting to do quite that extensive of a modification (mainly due to funds and lack of know how) I suppose I would be better off just leaving my fans as dual exhaust.


----------



## kgtuning

@ soundworks 1st one... are you painting it or cutting it out?


----------



## mybadomen

*New updates to my Mass Effect Build Guys*. Check them out.I added a couple really cool ones including a Video of me Talking about the build and the newest Sponsor to the build who is someone i was a fan of for many years now.

*Here it is Take a peek. Make sure you use the INDEX if you want to avoid all the Jibber Jabber :*

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log*


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ soundworks 1st one... are you painting it or cutting it out?


Cutting it out.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Cutting it out.


then I'd go with the first one, but your the one doing the work and it is your build.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Rep'd, love how this is coming along and you're taking you're time.


Yeah your rig was basically what I was going after. I got a few small inspirations off of it, thank you for the great pics and your work is amazing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skymare*
> 
> As I own it, only I can tell you is that MDPC's sleeve is by far the best that exists. Everybody that have it, are agree!
> It's a little bit expensive but is high quality sleeving.
> You can check it out here
> Cheers


The EN site will not let you see pics unless you're within the open time window. You gotta go to the other part of the site and then just have your browser translate it (Google Chrome ftw!)

Also, I had a question bout LEDs on the Phantom

Can I switch the LEDs on BOTH sides just by soldering em out? I know you can do the fan controllers, dunno if I've seen someone do the hdd and power LEDs


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> then I'd go with the first one, but your the one doing the work and it is your build.


well you guys made me rethink. i liked the 3rd one but since the 1st one is the original NZXT letters so im going with that one


----------



## bjgrenke

Hey guys, if you have a Logitech G series keyboard you should check out the *club* I made for it. Needs more members before I can get official status


----------



## blong48

I just got an iPhone today so I'll take and post a few more pictures of my rig tomorrow. I'll warn in advance that it's just a "rig" no modding or anything done to it yet, heck I've even got a budget MSI AMD motherboard in it.


----------



## Eagz

Got a new package over the weekend







RAM turned up to work, didn't even know











CPU hopefully wednesday and a couple of BitFenix blue LED strips, then install EVERYTHING


----------



## faMine

That Ares looks pretty good in photo. I dislike how it looks online but it looks really nice here.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> I just got an iPhone today so I'll take and post a few more pictures of my rig tomorrow. I'll warn in advance that it's just a "rig" no modding or anything done to it yet, heck I've even got a budget MSI AMD motherboard in it.


Don't have to have the best. I've got a budget Asus board and an old 260


----------



## Eagz

So i made a nice fan duct/deflector for my 140mm Noctua to help cool my Gainward Phantom 580

Polycarb goodness (and yes it is polycarb not acrylic lol) I'll wrap the front and back in black vinyl later and leave the edges exposed.. Give them a polish too









Nice stainless thumbscrews aswell


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagz*
> 
> So i made a nice fan duct/deflector for my 140mm Noctua to help cool my Gainward Phantom 580
> Polycarb goodness (and yes it is polycarb not acrylic lol) I'll wrap the front and back in black vinyl later and leave the edges exposed.. Give them a polish too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stainless thumbscrews aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's cool. what direction is the flow of that fan?


----------



## Eagz

Flows from under, into the case, blowing fresh cold air onto the gfx card, rather than using already warm air from within the case (which I have a filter on the underside )

PSU also draws from under the case









the side fans remain. 1 blowing through the HDD rackm one blowing into that 140mm and ducting, Ill have these right down low on the fan controller









Hopefully with the 120mm and x2 200mm exhausts at the top it will draw all the hot air up and out from the cpu and mobo
And GFX card and PSU push out through the PCI vents and back of the case

So you get a better idea of the air flow concept


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Oh and another thing which really bothers me is that the plastic stick located here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just doesn't want to come out... all the others do but that one seems stuck. It looks like it's too thick and shouldn't even be there in the first place. Any idea why that is ? Did that happen to anybody else ?
> (the pic was found on page 1020 or something near there, it's not my phantom).
> thanks.


This remained unanswered so I'm putting it here just in case people didn't notice it.

@The paint wiz (SW3D), I've bookmarked the post in which you told me exactly what to do to paint the plastic parts (once again, thanks a lot for helping







) but after a bit of thinking last night I realized the mesh parts / thumb screws / PCI brackets weren't plastic but some sort of metal xD (yeah, really feel stupid right now...). So sorry for bothering you again but will I need to buy different stuff to paint those or will the same method work just as well as any other (although I kind of doubt it) ?

Thanks.

EDIT: oh and I for one prefer the first option (plain NZXT Phantom, no fancy font or anything).


----------



## Eagz

Ok seeing it's my case in the pic ill answer.
Yes mine was a bit stiff, but gave it a good yank and it came off (context is a wonderful thing here ...)

anyhow, I have just run a round file in there and seems fine now


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> This remained unanswered so I'm putting it here just in case people didn't notice it.
> @The paint wiz (SW3D), I've bookmarked the post in which you told me exactly what to do to paint the plastic parts (once again, thanks a lot for helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but after a bit of thinking last night I realized the mesh parts / thumb screws / PCI brackets weren't plastic but some sort of metal xD (yeah, really feel stupid right now...). So sorry for bothering you again but will I need to buy different stuff to paint those or will the same method work just as well as any other (although I kind of doubt it) ?
> Thanks.
> EDIT: oh and I for one prefer the first option (plain NZXT Phantom, no fancy font or anything).


I've used the same method on plastic and metal. So your golden (get it? Golden! Lol )


----------



## steelkevin

Ok, then I'm going to try that right now







.

Will tell you in a couple of minutes wether or not I broke something xD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I've used the same method on plastic and metal. So your golden (get it? Golden! Lol )


XD. Well atleast people are in a funny mood today







. Good to see people laughing.

Oh and thanks for answering.

EDIT: Ok, got it out with a metal ruler stuck it between the pannel and the top and gave it a big hit. Top popped off straight away with no damage.

EDIT 2: Ok so I've found the french equivalents for primer and adhesion promoter but I have a doubt on what clear might be. Could it be just another name for varnish ?


----------



## Eagz

Look for Lacquer (english word derrived from a french word) or Lacre (the french word)

Go to a car parts store and you should be able to find clear coat pretty easy


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagz*
> 
> Look for Lacquer (english word derrived from a french word) or Lacre (the french word)
> Go to a car parts store and you should be able to find clear coat pretty easy


I really think it's "vernis" though. I can't find anything called lacre and it reminds me of the word "laque" but that's be either something women use for their hair or another word to say "vernis" used on wooden furniture







. Thank you.

Oh and I was about to go out smoke and as I don't like going out for nothing or just sitting around I'll go see what they've got around here (it's a small city in the middle of nowhere, I'm normally in Bordeaux, there, I'm sure I can find what I need







).


----------



## Eagz

Haha if it wasn't considered a dangerous good, I'd send ya some from Aus lol, I work in an automotive parts store lol. Always have it on hand


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I really think it's "vernis" though. I can't find anything called lacre and it reminds me of the word "laque" but that's be either something women use for their hair or another word to say "vernis" used on wooden furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you.
> Oh and I was about to go out smoke and as I don't like going out for nothing or just sitting around I'll go see what they've got around here (it's a small city in the middle of nowhere, I'm normally in Bordeaux, there, I'm sure I can find what I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


What you're think of is varnish. 

In the US it's commonly reffered to as satin.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagz*
> 
> Haha if it wasn't considered a dangerous good, I'd send ya some from Aus lol, I work in an automotive parts store lol. Always have it on hand


haha, what isn't considered dangerous nowadays







?
Must be a fun job by the way







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> What you're think of is varnish.
> In the US it's commonly reffered to as satin.


hmmm well I'm really confused right now xD. I guess I'll just have to ask in several shops (paint shops and car part stores) what I'd need to paint plastic although I hate asking an employee's help as most of the time they think of you as a naive person and try to rip you off by talking nonsense trying to convince you of their knowledge when they don't have any (well at least that's what happens most of the time in France).


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> haha, what isn't considered dangerous nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Must be a fun job by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> hmmm well I'm really confused right now xD. I guess I'll just have to ask in several shops (paint shops and car part stores) what I'd need to paint plastic although I hate asking an employee's help as most of the time they think of you as a naive person and try to rip you off by talking nonsense trying to convince you of their knowledge when they don't have any (well at least that's what happens most of the time in France).


Ohhhh.

Well, the way SW3D and I did it is;
remove gloss on the thing you want to paint.
adhesion promoter
primer
paint
clear (matte/satin, gloss - it's your choice)


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Ohhhh.
> Well, the way SW3D and I did it is;
> remove gloss on the thing you want to paint.
> adhesion promoter
> primer
> paint
> clear (matte/satin, gloss - it's your choice)


I know, I know ^^. Got it bookmarked: http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/11070#post_16968902

Will have it done by the end of next week, fed up of delaying all the time ^^. Obviously I'll post photos here


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Varnish to me sounds like what they use over here for wood. but it's a clear coat just for wood.

Make sure!!! it say varnish for the type of material your going to paint. so it should have metal or plastic some where on the can.

And a little update, Did the side panel and it's outside waiting for the water to dry, I hope it come's out good (crossing fingers)

I'll be posting the picture's to my log. should be up in 5 minutes.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok, then I'm going to try that right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Will tell you in a couple of minutes wether or not I broke something xD.
> XD. Well atleast people are in a funny mood today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good to see people laughing.
> Oh and thanks for answering.
> EDIT: Ok, got it out with a metal ruler stuck it between the pannel and the top and gave it a big hit. Top popped off straight away with no damage.
> EDIT 2: Ok so I've found the french equivalents for primer and adhesion promoter but I have a doubt on what clear might be. Could it be just another name for varnish ?


Well I'm sick I feel like Sh** from a cow's back side lol. gotta get motivated to do this today sun is out perfect weather. it's been raining since Friday here so, Sun finally showed up.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Well I'm sick I feel like Sh** from a cow's back side lol. gotta get motivated to do this today sun is out perfect weather. it's been raining since Friday here so, Sun finally showed up.


haha, French weather is really weird. Like lately it's been a sunny week at over 25° for a week or two of 0-10°... Not mention that during the 25° weeks the mornings are chilly^^.

I'll just do it in my basement if next week isn't a sunny one xD.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> haha, French weather is really weird. Like lately it's been a sunny week at over 25° for a week or two of 0-10°... Not mention that during the 25° weeks the mornings are chilly^^.
> I'll just do it in my basement if next week isn't a sunny one xD.


Well here in PR it's 82 degrees right now. tropical weather sucks. it's humid like crazy, not good for painting.

*Update is up!! Side panel painting*


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Well here in PR it's 82 degrees right now. tropical weather sucks. it's humid like crazy, not good for painting.
> *Update is up!! Side panel painting*


1) That paint is going to look awesome
2) It's currently 60mph winds here - not good for painting either! My panels are primed and I can't do anything!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 1) That paint is going to look awesome
> 2) It's currently 60mph winds here - not good for painting either! My panels are primed and I can't do anything!


yeah, wind here is not 60mph but very windy.


----------



## Shiromar

Just a quick question guys, I'm planning on doing a side window mod here soon and was wondering what kind of tape I should use on the panel to sketch my cuts. Would regular painter's tape work? I just want to prevent any possibility of the finish being damaged from removing the tape. Also, wouldn't cutting the panel cause the paint to possibly flake where the cuts were made, and if so what should I do to prevent/fix this?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Just a quick question guys, I'm planning on doing a side window mod here soon and was wondering what kind of tape I should use on the panel to sketch my cuts. Would regular painter's tape work? I just want to prevent any possibility of the finish being damaged from removing the tape. Also, wouldn't cutting the panel cause the paint to possibly flake where the cuts were made, and if so what should I do to prevent/fix this?


I don't think it will get damage it will only damage wrongly painted panels, and this panel is powder coated.

I just painted my side panel and the black on the panel staid in tacked.


----------



## evoll88

I just cut mine out and just used painters tape on the inside where i was gonna make my cuts and nothing on the outside. When i was done i just took a bucket of water and soap and washed inside/outside of side panel and it looks good.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I don't think it will get damage it will only damage wrongly painted panels, and this panel is powder coated.
> I just painted my side panel and the black on the panel staid in tacked.


Thanks. I've noticed that it's starting to flake off a bit at the edges where it hinges to the frame, so that's why I was worried that cutting the panel may possibly cause damage as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I just cut mine out and just used painters tape on the inside where i was gonna make my cuts and nothing on the outside. When i was done i just took a bucket of water and soap and washed inside/outside of side panel and it looks good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks, that's how I planned on doing it. Glad to know regular painters tape works fine.


----------



## esproductions

Hey guys, I think it's about time we have another contest.

Any ideas?

Last time someone suggested posting pics of your Phantom in cool places but I think we concluded it's not very feasible. Any other awesome suggestions?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Can you guys spot the final product of my side panel anywhere ???


----------



## SoundWorks3D

*Final result's are in!!*

I know it has goo from the tape just gotta let dry before wiping it down.



*More Picture's*


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> *Final result's are in!!*
> I know it has goo from the tape just gotta let dry before wiping it down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Picture's*


A job well done.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> A job well done.


Glad you like it! it's not overkill so I'm thinking of keeping it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Well this is a sad day. She is up for sale, I just got laid off today and I got bills due..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244209/custom-painted-nzxt-phantom


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> *Final result's are in!!*
> I know it has goo from the tape just gotta let dry before wiping it down.
> 
> *More Picture's*


Stunning effect, great build


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> Stunning effect, great build


Thank you


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Well this is a sad day. She is up for sale, I just got laid off today and I got bills due..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244209/custom-painted-nzxt-phantom


I saw it for sale man. I'm sorry to see her go.

You're local and I'd pick her up if I had the cash


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, I think it's about time we have another contest.
> Any ideas?
> Last time someone suggested posting pics of your Phantom in cool places but I think we concluded it's not very feasible. Any other awesome suggestions?


Unfinished Phantoms Contest. LOL I sometimes feel like I will never finish my phantom as my list of stuff to do is very very long.

I would say if there was a holiday coming up we do something related. But I am drawing blanks for ideas


----------



## faMine

What about best picture contest?

It's not even about the rig, but the overall uniqueness of the shot which could include location, background, lighting...

The photo must extenuate the curves the phantom's body.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I saw it for sale man. I'm sorry to see her go.
> You're local and I'd pick her up if I had the cash


lol, your the first one i thought about too.


----------



## evil jerry

Hmm an Idea just him me. How about the contest be car related. I know alot of people can't travel far with there phantom. But pretty much everyone has a car in there household.

So a picture with a car/truck with the phantom. You can get creative, make it funny, or just make it have a Wow factor. You could put the phantom in the car with a seatbelt, have it beside it. Just about anything really.

I'm a car person so yeah, it's an idea though.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 1) That paint is going to look awesome
> 2) It's currently 60mph winds here - not good for painting either! My panels are primed and I can't do anything!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, wind here is not 60mph but very windy.
Click to expand...

I was actually pretty impressed when I finally went out for a smoke earlier. It took me forever to light the dam ciggy up, every damn time the lighter would go out because of how windy it was







(got to admit the lighter's not the easiest to use in the first place, it ought to be replaced).


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I was actually pretty impressed when I finally went out for a smoke earlier. It took me forever to light the dam ciggy up, every damn time the lighter would go out because of how windy it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (got to admit the lighter's not the easiest to use in the first place, it ought to be replaced).


just get a torch lighter, that's what I got.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> just get a torch lighter, that's what I got.


I wasn't even aware of their existence







. And they happen to be pretty cheap too







.
I've got to get my hand on one of those. Will spare me lots of trouble on windy days like this one. (and it'll prevent me from looking like a fool doing a couple of dozen of attempts xD)


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I wasn't even aware of their existence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And they happen to be pretty cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've got to get my hand on one of those. Will spare me lots of trouble on windy days like this one. (and it'll prevent me from looking like a fool doing a couple of dozen of attempts xD)


there really good for shrink wrap too


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Hmm an Idea just him me. How about the contest be car related. I know alot of people can't travel far with there phantom. But pretty much everyone has a car in there household.
> So a picture with a car/truck with the phantom. You can get creative, make it funny, or just make it have a Wow factor. You could put the phantom in the car with a seatbelt, have it beside it. Just about anything really.
> I'm a car person so yeah, it's an idea though.


That's a guaranteed win for you man. I've seen that sexy low car in your garage. (From the LANboy build log)


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Hey guys, I think it's about time we have another contest.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Last time someone suggested posting pics of your Phantom in cool places but I think we concluded it's not very feasible. Any other awesome suggestions?


How about adding me to the phantom list! Lol









But no seriously, I think a photo contest would be nice.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> That's a guaranteed win for you man. I've seen that sexy low car in your garage. (From the LANboy build log)


Thanks lol, I had a idea to do something funny with my MiniTruck and phantom. Which I will probably post a picture of it with the truck regardless.

If you seen my truck you can tell I love green, As everything I own usually ends up green. My phantom is another example.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Thanks lol, I had a idea to do something funny with my MiniTruck and phantom. Which I will probably post a picture of it with the truck regardless.
> If you seen my truck you can tell I love green, As everything I own usually ends up green. My phantom is another example.


I am also a huge fan of green, so I feel you. I just can't ever seem to find a color (or colors) to pair with it effectively, so I don't use it as much as I want to.


----------



## evil jerry

Since i'm guilty here is a picture. Also I still think car contest is a good idea.

As I know alot of people with phantoms have tricked out cars.

Bagged 1982 Fords Courier
Clickable Thumbnail


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Since i'm guilty here is a picture. Also I still think car contest is a good idea.
> As I know alot of people with phantoms have tricked out cars.
> Bagged 1982 Fords Courier
> Clickable Thumbnail


Looks so good, hah. I love the mini trucks.

Of the more recent ones, I think people do some pretty awesome things with Chevy S10s.

On topic: Going with silver for the case, so it's going to be a lot of metallic silver. Gloss or matte finish? I had a spare side panel so practiced painting it before I do the actual thing, it looks fine, but I'm not sure of the clear I used.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Looks so good, hah. I love the mini trucks.
> Of the more recent ones, I think people do some pretty awesome things with Chevy S10s.
> On topic: Going with silver for the case, so it's going to be a lot of metallic silver. Gloss or matte finish? I had a spare side panel so practiced painting it before I do the actual thing, it looks fine, but I'm not sure of the clear I used.


That was part of the reason I bought a side window panel. I wanted to test paints. Paint sticked well to the side panel so I was game on the frame of my phantom. Then I found the frame of the phantom with a few scratches. So I redid the frame last night as it's currently in primer. I'm going to continue to sand on the primer tonight and possibly start repaint of the frame.

I've spent way too much money on paint for this build. I know I'm out of pocket at least $100 on just materials and paint.


----------



## Bonkers

That's why I bought one as well. I have no experience with painting or metal cutting at all. So I'm using the spare panels as test subjects lol.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> What about best picture contest?
> It's not even about the rig, but the overall uniqueness of the shot which could include location, background, lighting...
> The photo must extenuate the curves the phantom's body.


Picture contest is a good idea. Very good. Thanks. Everyone else okay with this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Hmm an Idea just him me. How about the contest be car related. I know alot of people can't travel far with there phantom. But pretty much everyone has a car in there household.
> So a picture with a car/truck with the phantom. You can get creative, make it funny, or just make it have a Wow factor. You could put the phantom in the car with a seatbelt, have it beside it. Just about anything really.
> I'm a car person so yeah, it's an idea though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Since i'm guilty here is a picture. Also I still think car contest is a good idea.
> As I know alot of people with phantoms have tricked out cars.
> Bagged 1982 Fords Courier
> Clickable Thumbnail


Sweet truck. I'm a huge gearhead too but I'm not sure if a car-related Phantom contest will be that popular







We want many entries and interesting ones as well.

PS. I'll post a pic of my ride soon too after I get some new parts in next week.


----------



## kgtuning

Picture contest is cool with me...


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> The photo must extenuate the curves the phantom's body.


I like picture contest. Is this gonna be a rule? The phantom has alot of wierd curves.

It does not mater to me, I just love the idea of a contest.

@esproductions
I know the front list of the group is a pain in the butt especially for one person. This is the busiest group I would say on the site.

Would you be open to getting some help with this and letting a few select people help update the list.

Possibly a new format.

That way others can do the list for you. Then you can do the mods and custom stuff on the front page.


----------



## kgtuning

LOL, I'm still waiting to get on that list..


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> LOL, I'm still waiting to get on that list..


Yeah I have not stressed it because I know it's a pain in the butt. Lets see if esproductions is open to sharing the password to the logger and list so we can help him update it.


----------



## Caruban

Woot! 2 updates on my end.

Just got my paracord today. I'm going to try sleeving a secondary PSU first before I cut apart the cables on my good one.

Also, I obtained just enough cash to add a 420 rad to my setup, also to max out the fans on the case.

I'm not even going to mount it. It's just going to sit outside the case until I get a chance to build my radbox.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Woot! 2 updates on my end.
> Just got my paracord today. I'm going to try sleeving a secondary PSU first before I cut apart the cables on my good one.
> Also, I obtained just enough cash to add a 420 rad to my setup, also to max out the fans on the case.
> I'm not even going to mount it. It's just going to sit outside the case until I get a chance to build my radbox.


I think sleeving my corsair 1050 will be the last thing I do since its not 100% modular. But I do love the fact I have an army/navy store on my way home from work that I can get paracord at. That radiator must be huge! I'd like to see one in a Switch, But I wonder how custom you'd have to go to get it to fit in a Phantom.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I like picture contest. Is this gonna be a rule? The phantom has alot of wierd curves.
> It does not mater to me, I just love the idea of a contest.
> @esproductions
> I know the front list of the group is a pain in the butt especially for one person. This is the busiest group I would say on the site.
> Would you be open to getting some help with this and letting a few select people help update the list.
> Possibly a new format.
> That way others can do the list for you. Then you can do the mods and custom stuff on the front page.


I actually asked if anyone was willing to help me with it a while back but no one responded I don't think LOL.

But yeah of course, it would help a lot.

Since it is Google Docs, I don't think I can share my Gmail password but I CAN share the document with other people and give them permission to edit, etc correct?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> I actually asked if anyone was willing to help me with it a while back but no one responded I don't think LOL.
> But yeah of course, it would help a lot.
> Since it is Google Docs, I don't think I can share my Gmail password but I CAN share the document with other people and give them permission to edit, etc correct?


I believe you are correct. I was given access to for the Lanboy Air group I'm in. There should be a way to give my email address access. oreoreoreo @ gmail com is mine if you want to add me.

If someone else could volunteer It would help tons. I would like to help edit stuff for people too if they have like a build log etc on the list when they might of not had one when they got put on the list.


----------



## reaver83

Alrighty everyone, started to get down and dirty on my Phantom today. I'm R-ATXing mine, but with a twist. I'll let you guys ponder on that til I can get some of it done.







For some dumb reason I can't upload pics today, so no proof I have started. Maybe My build log will let me upload.


----------



## dartuil

hello men whats new's?








I have 120 and 140mm can you tell me what go under the case (at the place of little HDD cage)


----------



## blong48

Here are some pics of my rig (not for the upcoming contest).


----------



## reaver83

There's an upcoming contest? I rarely look at the 1st page


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Hey I want to join the Phantom club. been here for the longest and I'm not part of the club


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> There's an upcoming contest? I rarely look at the 1st page


Yeah there is talk about having a photoshoot contest.


----------



## shadowedice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Hey I want to join the Phantom club. been here for the longest and I'm not part of the club


https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dGVRVDJaTUZHLUR3ZHAyY05NeGM1ZWc6MQ


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowedice*
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dGVRVDJaTUZHLUR3ZHAyY05NeGM1ZWc6MQ


Yeah you can register, but someone still has to enter the information on the spread sheet. I can imagine it's not fun when you have the most active and biggest group on OCN.


----------



## bjgrenke

I'm down with the photo contest as long it's the sheer contents of the picture that's being judged, and not the photo quality or else it's unfair for us people with no good cameras


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Here are some pics of my rig (not for the upcoming contest).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! It's been a while since I've seen an orange trim model







Could use some cable management though. And that IDE cable makes me cringe


----------



## reaver83

Oh also, I haven't got it started but I do own a case, and have applied multiple times, will I be added to the club anytime soon? HERE IS MY BUILD-LOG, I just did not add a picture with my username in there. As horrible as my room looks, you think if I was gonna fake it, I would use those pics? Anyways, I do have an update for it, just 1 pic, but it's something. But, for some reason I can't add any pics...


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Picture contest is a good idea. Very good. Thanks. Everyone else okay with this?


But i haven't got my Rebel T3i 600D yet









Can i have a say what the next compo could/should be? after all i did enter the last one and made the effort when everyone else didn't and lost out on a prize -.-


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> been here for the longest and I'm not part of the club












Double post, shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Looking good! It's been a while since I've seen an orange trim model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could use some cable management though. And that IDE cable makes me cringe


Thanks! Yeah, the cable management is a definite need, All those cables at the bottom are extra, I made the mistake of not buying a modular. And the IDE, haha I agree with you completely. I got the drive for free so I just threw it in there, extra storage.


----------



## Erakith

My fans are now painted and cleared. waiting for them to dry, and then pics shall be posted.

I've decided I'm not going to be painting the white pre-painted and coated on the case. It looks good as is, and I'm not confident enough to ruin an awesome case. I'll stick to the more subtle mods.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> Thanks! Yeah, the cable management is a definite need, All those cables at the bottom are extra, I made the mistake of not buying a modular. And the IDE, haha I agree with you completely. I got the drive for free so I just threw it in there, extra storage.


Similar for me. Eventually I will have to take a class on Linux, and figured I'd try and at least get used to them, so I saved a old IDE 40GB HDD from a junk computer I found on the side of the road to install different Free distro's like Ubuntu and DSL on. Probably should throw that back in after a while and play around...


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> But i haven't got my Rebel T3i 600D yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i have a say what the next compo could/should be? after all i did enter the last one and made the effort when everyone else didn't and lost out on a prize -.-


Yes! I sent you a PM a while back but you never responded. Let me know what your ideas are!


----------



## Draven

@esproductions do you plan on going to the LAN/Benching contest in Toronto this summer?


----------



## reaver83

is anyone else having an issue with uploading pictures today? I've tried every format, compression, small-large I can think of and I keep getting an error. Might try switching to firesux just to be sure.


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> is anyone else having an issue with uploading pictures today? I've tried every format, compression, small-large I can think of and I keep getting an error. Might try switching to firesux just to be sure.


I've posted them on the forum just fine, now as to uploading directly to my account I haven't tried.
EDIT: I just uploaded my avatar just fine.


----------



## reaver83

yep, IE9 Error, use Firesux. BTW guys, anyone following my build thread I posted an update, but it's mostly just pictures of my case tore down and the rivots out for the MB tray to be flipped, with crappy quality pics cause I can't find my good camera.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Here are some pics of my rig (not for the upcoming contest).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! It's been a while since I've seen an orange trim model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could use some cable management though. And that IDE cable makes me cringe
Click to expand...

Hey mine is orange!!! Lol

I've decided to seriously slow my roll a bit. Got some good ideas floating around. Just gonna take some patience and trial and error but I think you guys will approve once I finish.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @esproductions do you plan on going to the LAN/Benching contest in Toronto this summer?


Don't know anything about it, but probably not lol.. it's not my scene


----------



## dougcbj

Hey all, I'm new to the forums, and really new to talking about computers or working with computers. I don't know much about computers, but through reading I seem to be able to figure things out pretty quickly, although I did get into trouble two nights ago when I was redoing the cables I connected the NZXT's USB 2.0 to my motherboard via the IEEE 1394 connector (because the dang thing says FRONT on the motherboard so I just assumed that front meant the front of the cases hookup and it was the exact same connector type as the USB plug in) needless to say I destroyed my girlfriends iPhone that got plugged in, my keyboard (cheapie), and my wireless internet dongle, but thankfully my G500 was plugged into the back USB 3.0 on my ASRock P67 extreme 4 board. I definitely won't make that mistake twice as now I know IEEE 1394 is something about firewire!

Anyways, as I said I'm a computer noob sort of, but I'm a very quick learner. I have an i5 2500k with a Corsair H100 cooler overclocked to 4.4ghz, but I wasn't getting temperatures I thought were acceptable at about 63c with prime 95, so I found this thread/forum by searching NZXT Phantom optimum fan setup. I'll post some pictures now:





I'm having trouble with what should be the optimal fan setup as I have said. I recently bought and installed today a Fox-1 exhaust that blows above the video card, but I think I'm going to take that out as I question if it is doing anything and my GTX 570 is reading temperatures of about 2c higher with it in (38c now instead of 36c). I rigged up a 120mm Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM fan in the front which only lowered the temperatures by about 1 or 2c on the CPU at idle (haven't tested on load). I have the H100 fans pushing air through the radiator and 1 200mm fan pulling the air out of the case. The top back 120mm (I think) fan is set to blow out of the case. The side 200mm fan is blowing air into the case as well as 1 120mm side fan. I have a 120mm fan on the front bottom and the 120mm Kaze fan in the bottom 3 5.25 drive bays set to also blow air in. I'll post a crappy picture to show what I mean and then you can all tell me if you have a better idea like ditching the 5.25 bay fan or anything like that (red is air into case yellow is air out of case:



Also an additional note, I love the case but am disappointed in it at the same time. First I bought this case in mid January, yet no USB 3.0 ports? That is a huge let down considering the case price. Where the two 120mm fans mount on the side, the grill's holders on the inside (I don't know what else to call them) have all broken on the top portion of the grill, the very back where the PCIE slots are, the rectangle holes were cross threaded badly when I received the case to the point where some won't tighten down completely, but other than those three things, the case is solid (although those three things are decent minuses in my opinion, especially the USB 3.0). After I get the air flow figured out I'd like to remove the large HDD rack and reinstall the small rack because I only have a Samsung 1TB HDD and a Samsung 830 256gb SSD. I'd like to paint the plastic trim on the outside as well. Let me know what you all think, and sorry if I said things that have been said before, there are 1000+ pages and I'm new so I was only able to go back about 50 pages.


----------



## Eagz

I wrapped my 2 fan shrouds today in matte black vinyl









Looking much better now











CPU 2moro and the big install ... cannot wait

A 23 year old man with the excitement level of a 10 year old for Xmas lol


----------



## thekingbeyond

You have good airflow as it is, I would add an additional 200mm fan above your rad and possibly change your rear 120mm fan to intake, also better fans on the corsair will drop temps, contact nzxt they will supply a usb 3.0 header and the broken grill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> Hey all, I'm new to the forums, and really new to talking about computers or working with computers. I don't know much about computers, but through reading I seem to be able to figure things out pretty quickly, although I did get into trouble two nights ago when I was redoing the cables I connected the NZXT's USB 2.0 to my motherboard via the IEEE 1394 connector (because the dang thing says FRONT on the motherboard so I just assumed that front meant the front of the cases hookup and it was the exact same connector type as the USB plug in) needless to say I destroyed my girlfriends iPhone that got plugged in, my keyboard (cheapie), and my wireless internet dongle, but thankfully my G500 was plugged into the back USB 3.0 on my ASRock P67 extreme 4 board. I definitely won't make that mistake twice as now I know IEEE 1394 is something about firewire!
> Anyways, as I said I'm a computer noob sort of, but I'm a very quick learner. I have an i5 2500k with a Corsair H100 cooler overclocked to 4.4ghz, but I wasn't getting temperatures I thought were acceptable at about 63c with prime 95, so I found this thread/forum by searching NZXT Phantom optimum fan setup. I'll post some pictures now:
> 
> I'm having trouble with what should be the optimal fan setup as I have said. I recently bought and installed today a Fox-1 exhaust that blows above the video card, but I think I'm going to take that out as I question if it is doing anything and my GTX 570 is reading temperatures of about 2c higher with it in (38c now instead of 36c). I rigged up a 120mm Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM fan in the front which only lowered the temperatures by about 1 or 2c on the CPU at idle (haven't tested on load). I have the H100 fans pushing air through the radiator and 1 200mm fan pulling the air out of the case. The top back 120mm (I think) fan is set to blow out of the case. The side 200mm fan is blowing air into the case as well as 1 120mm side fan. I have a 120mm fan on the front bottom and the 120mm Kaze fan in the bottom 3 5.25 drive bays set to also blow air in. I'll post a crappy picture to show what I mean and then you can all tell me if you have a better idea like ditching the 5.25 bay fan or anything like that (red is air into case yellow is air out of case:
> Also an additional note, I love the case but am disappointed in it at the same time. First I bought this case in mid January, yet no USB 3.0 ports? That is a huge let down considering the case price. Where the two 120mm fans mount on the side, the grill's holders on the inside (I don't know what else to call them) have all broken on the top portion of the grill, the very back where the PCIE slots are, the rectangle holes were cross threaded badly when I received the case to the point where some won't tighten down completely, but other than those three things, the case is solid (although those three things are decent minuses in my opinion, especially the USB 3.0). After I get the air flow figured out I'd like to remove the large HDD rack and reinstall the small rack because I only have a Samsung 1TB HDD and a Samsung 830 256gb SSD. I'd like to paint the plastic trim on the outside as well. Let me know what you all think, and sorry if I said things that have been said before, there are 1000+ pages and I'm new so I was only able to go back about 50 pages.


----------



## Eagz

Ohh and how you were all talking of Phantom owners having modified cars







Yes i agree

Heres my 180sx

Have to get a bay pic for ya. Shes pretty clean and fun under the bonnet


----------



## SandShark

@Eagz: LOVE THAT INTERIOR!!! Matches my Phantom







.

We don't have the 180sx here in the States - looks really sharp. Any mods under the hood? She a slider (aka drifter)?

Cheers, SS


----------



## Eagz

180sx is a japanese (imported mine from japan







) 240sx. general 2.0L SR20DET

Shes actually set up for grip with some pineapple bushes to adjust the pinion angle to keep the diff on the ground haha
I pit crew for a few drifters, helped a mate put an LS2 into an R33 skyline and also atm building a 500HP 2JZ for a mates Mk3 supra ... so quite busy at the moment lol

Umm a few mods ...
GT2860RS Disco Potato in low-mount running 14pound
Tomei Dump pipe
Custom Exhaust ... Kinda handy when your best mates a specialized stainless fabricator haha
Different inter-cooler and ceramic coated piping
Stainless and ceramic coated intake
Z32 AFM
5" Bellmount and 5" K&N Pod all boxed up








Tomei Extended and Gated Sump
16 row oil cooler
Greddy/Trust GREX Oil Filter Relocator
All braided lines to suit
Bosch 040 fuel pump, bigger injectors
Exedy Clutch
Nismo Slave and Pivot Ball
Nistune ECU
Couple of gauges
Runs a full R33 GTST brake swap so 4 piston fronts 2 piston rear with slotted rotors all round
Work Emotion CR Kai lightweight rims
Custom Lightened Tailshaft with larger uni joints and yokes
K Sport coilies all round
Adjustable arms all round
Strut braces all round
Carbon cooling panel
Few other little bits

Runs about 280rwhp which is more than enough for the streets around here
Sees the track quite often ... although its shut for a revamp atm ... so im letting off steam by building a new PC haha
Looking at cams, new chain and few new timing components soon. so should see me over 300 without raising boost









The interior has been completely re-upholstered in rasberry red suede and recaro black mesh.
Front seats are out of an R32 GTR, Steering wheel is a nice Italian made Nardi








There is also custom floor mats in there ... yer went a tad crazy

Heres a pic before i did the sump and oil cooler/relocation


----------



## Eagz

Actually, heres a pic of the filter relocation, with the GREX plate on the drivers side strut tower (RHD remember)
And the cooler... reminders me i have to repaint those grills :| eeeeeeek


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagz*
> 
> Ohh and how you were all talking of Phantom owners having modified cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i agree
> Heres my 180sx
> Have to get a bay pic for ya. Shes pretty clean and fun under the bonnet


Clean!

I like your taste. I used to have a set of Work Emotion CR-Kai's on my car too


----------



## cassey

hey there,

done some little modding work on my new side panel:


more pics next week, waiting for my 3770k


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cassey*
> 
> hey there,
> done some little modding work on my new side panel:
> 
> more pics next week, waiting for my 3770k


That's the original NZXT window side panel, or you did it yourself?


----------



## cassey

original, i just did the border around the grill. Thats why i said "little mod"


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Finally no more pic's with my cellphone. Finally got a point and shot cam. Thanks to my beautiful wife for chipping in on the purchase. now we have to go to the beach take some underwater shots lol


----------



## SoundWorks3D

A picture with my new camera. and final look of the outside of my phantom.



*More pic's here.*


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagz*
> 
> 180sx is a japanese (imported mine from japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 240sx. general 2.0L SR20DET


Our 240SX's here in the states came with, at best, a N/A 1.8L KA Engine. I've helped a few friends do SR20DET swaps, and RB25/RB26 swaps, and the 1 friend with his 1JZ swap. My car has yet to see many mods, I have a Ford Escort LX, looking for a Mazda BP05 to swap into it. My Escort is like your Laser's and Familia's, and 323's, all are based on the Mazda BG Chasis. People in our Facebook group actually just teamed up with The Austrailian group, and we are starting to swap parts back and forth cause You guys over there want our parts, and we want yours, lol


----------



## evil jerry

Yep keep talking about cars, just more reasons we need a car with Phantom Contest. I know kenny and omen are into cars.









The way I would do it is I would go downtown to the lambo dealership pull out my phantom and picture it in driver seat.


----------



## faMine

I'm into cars, but I don't have anything done to mine.. I'd love to pre-runner my 98 Tacoma, but she's got 402k on her original motor. Don't want to stress her too much.


----------



## dartuil

2600k or not?


----------



## reaver83

I'm doing my best not use use a car theme to my Phantom. One reason is cause there are no cars that inspire me anymore. All I see cars as now is a sesspool of nastiness, because of my prior experiance cleaning them/working on them. It sux cause I know what I want to do to my phantom, just have no theme in mind.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Finally no more pic's with my cellphone. Finally got a point and shot cam. Thanks to my beautiful wife for chipping in on the purchase. now we have to go to the beach take some underwater shots lol


Black and gold camera...

I kid, looks nice and takes great pics


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> Also an additional note, I love the case but am disappointed in it at the same time. First I bought this case in mid January, yet no USB 3.0 ports? That is a huge let down considering the case price. Where the two 120mm fans mount on the side, the grill's holders on the inside (I don't know what else to call them) have all broken on the top portion of the grill, the very back where the PCIE slots are, the rectangle holes were cross threaded badly when I received the case to the point where some won't tighten down completely, but other than those three things, the case is solid (although those three things are decent minuses in my opinion, especially the USB 3.0). After I get the air flow figured out I'd like to remove the large HDD rack and reinstall the small rack because I only have a Samsung 1TB HDD and a Samsung 830 256gb SSD. I'd like to paint the plastic trim on the outside as well. Let me know what you all think, and sorry if I said things that have been said before, there are 1000+ pages and I'm new so I was only able to go back about 50 pages.


You can email them and have them send you a USB3.0 board. I did and it got to me in 3 days flat, and was totally free! Go on the NZXT site and send their support an email, as they are incredibly helpful


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Black and gold camera...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, looks nice and takes great pics


lol it's not gold everybody has been telling me that. wish it was, well maybe i can make it black and gold


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> lol it's not gold everybody has been telling me that. wish it was, well maybe i can make it black and gold


lol do it... Phantom with matching camera would be cool


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> lol do it... Phantom with matching camera would be cool


This. Although it'd only look good next to the Phantom, so he'd have to take pictures with a different camera. New camera = pointless.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> This. Although it'd only look good next to the Phantom, so he'd have to take pictures with a different camera. New camera = pointless.


yes it would be but we do many things that are pointless because it looks cool. well atleast I do.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> You can email them and have them send you a USB3.0 board. I did and it got to me in 3 days flat, and was totally free! Go on the NZXT site and send their support an email, as they are incredibly helpful


They probably will not be sending them free of charge anymore, now that they're carrying an USB3.0 upgrade kit in their armory. They were sending them free because this was previously unavailable for purchase.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> They probably will not be sending them free of charge anymore, now that they're carrying an USB3.0 upgrade kit in their armory. They were sending them free because this was previously unavailable for purchase.


It does not hurt to talk to a rep and ask nicely though. NZXT has been more then cool with there customer service especially the enthusiast community.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> This. Although it'd only look good next to the Phantom, so he'd have to take pictures with a different camera. New camera = pointless.


He could always take the phantom to a mirror with the camera and do a mirror shot like peoples old myspace pages. lol


----------



## evil jerry

As much as I want to scream and tell everyone to visit my build log I think this build log is more important then anyone elses right now.

With the magnitude of post in this group many people have probably looked in the thread and never seen this phantom.

This phantom is being built for charity because he has been affected personally. As he lost his mother to breast cancer.










Kaged just lost his father last week if you view his most recent post in his build log. So please go to his build log and give him some love and support.
He has already done some incredible stuff. PLEASE GO CHECK IT OUT NOW and Show your love to a great person Kellen aka Kaged

Kaged's Phantom for Breast Cancer Awareness


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> As much as I want to scream and tell everyone to visit my build log I think this build log is more important then anyone elses right now.
> With the magnitude of post in this group many people have probably looked in the thread and never seen this phantom.
> This phantom is being built for charity because he has been affected personally. As he lost his mother to breast cancer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaged just lost his father last week if you view his most recent post in his build log. So please go to his build log and give him some love and support.
> He has already done some incredible stuff. PLEASE GO CHECK IT OUT NOW and Show your love to a great person Kellen aka Kaged
> Kaged's Phantom for Breast Cancer Awareness


Seconded.

A great cause and a good build so far. I'll be buying a raffle ticket or 2, even if I don't need the system. Everyone could do more to help.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> As much as I want to scream and tell everyone to visit my build log I think this build log is more important then anyone elses right now.
> With the magnitude of post in this group many people have probably looked in the thread and never seen this phantom.
> This phantom is being built for charity because he has been affected personally. As he lost his mother to breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaged just lost his father last week if you view his most recent post in his build log. So please go to his build log and give him some love and support.
> He has already done some incredible stuff. PLEASE GO CHECK IT OUT NOW and Show your love to a great person Kellen aka Kaged
> Kaged's Phantom for Breast Cancer Awareness


*
Totally Agree. # 1 Priority should be that build!*


----------



## steelkevin

Has anybody ever tried painting the meshes white ?

I can't seem to find any picture of such a paint mod. Thing is I'm not sure whether I want the meshes blue or not because it might look a bit too blue if I do so. But I don't want to leave them black as I'm all about white and blue right now and I just feel like it'd be wrong.

Heck, I can't even find a white and blue phantom paint mod either.


----------



## Eagz

Well well well she runs











During the install of everything, i thought I'd have a laugh and check out the TPU functions
Chose the Faster option ... didn't think I'd need the Extreme settings ...

And then I get this











I have been installing things for about 3-4 hours now and playing movies at the same time to keep myself occupied ... anyhow cpu and mobo temps have been sitting between 30-34 degrees
CPU Fans on the H70 are setup on PWM so they are down at like 800-900rpm at the moment

GFX card sitting at 37-38 degrees, so we will see how she goes in game

Now just waiting on some schwanky blue LED strips and she will be done








Maybe a 240SSD for more installs later on when I fill this up

So looking good, can't wait to give this a thrashing


----------



## Eagz

Ok so Mid game rendering 1920x1080p with MAX AA and AS with OC. CPU is pulling around 43-44 degrees
And GFX is coming up to about 62-63

So temps looking quite nice atm


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagz*
> 
> Ok so Mid game rendering 1920x1080p with MAX AA and AS with OC. CPU is pulling around 43-44 degrees
> And GFX is coming up to about 62-63
> So temps looking quite nice atm


Be careful with the auto oc'ing. Sometime you get voltages too high. Just cross reference. Otherwise very nice looking build. Just got my windowed side panel from NZXT and its installed. Its looking nice. Ive been up for roughly 24 hours so its time to go to sleep since my afternoon class has been cancelled. Got some ideas for some plating just got to figure out how to implement it. Also have some fool proof painting ideas that I cooked up. Hopefully tonight will be quite productive.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Has anybody ever tried painting the meshes white ?
> 
> I can't seem to find any picture of such a paint mod. Thing is I'm not sure whether I want the meshes blue or not because it might look a bit too blue if I do so. But I don't want to leave them black as I'm all about white and blue right now and I just feel like it'd be wrong.
> 
> Heck, I can't even find a white and blue phantom paint mod either.


Just wait, Your about to as soon as I can get some of that Adhesion Promoter. Probably today if I can get out and about.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

hmm This didn't go well for me ended up taking this P.O.S. back for my money. crappy point and shot I hate them with a passion.








So that means no more black and gold camera mod lol


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Just wait, Your about to as soon as I can get some of that Adhesion Promoter. Probably today if I can get out and about.


Isn't your case black







?

Anyway, looking forward to seeing it. Will the meshes be blue too ? Because although I always love to see new paint mods on phantoms I'd die to see white or blue meshes xD.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Isn't your case black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing it. Will the meshes be blue too ? Because although I always love to see new paint mods on phantoms I'd die to see white or blue meshes xD.


Nope, the picture in my Rig pics is of my Current setup, not the Phantom I am modding. Current case is a NZXT Guardian 921RB. I basically bought it cause it was cheap and allowed to use my computer While I mod another case for my setup. It also lets me troubleshoot any problems I may have before the Warrantee runs out on all my components, which I think most have 2 more years on them.

Also, No, I'll be painting the Meshes white, along with all the trim, but I have removed the Meshes so they can be painted seperately. The rest of the case will be blue


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Nope, the picture in my Rig pics is of my Current setup, not the Phantom I am modding. Current case is a NZXT Guardian 921RB. I basically bought it cause it was cheap and allowed to use my computer While I mod another case for my setup. It also lets me troubleshoot any problems I may have before the Warrantee runs out on all my components, which I think most have 2 more years on them.


thought it'd make me happy but it kinda makes me sad xD. Because I had that idea a while back, was inspired by a couple of rigs that made me add stuff to what I'm going to do (obviously SW3D was the one that inspired me the most







). And now I know nobody has yet done it or at least hasn't told anybody about it i learn you're going to do it before me :s.

Don't know if you can quite understand how I'm feeling ^^.

Anyway, I guess it'll help me make my final decisions







. Bring it on !


----------



## Erakith

What is required for PSU sleeving?

One of these, yah: http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving/sleeving-tools/ftw-pc-peripheral-extraction-tool.html
Do I also need these? http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving/sleeving-tools/the-original-molex-mini-fit-jr-pin-extraction-tool.html Or will the first suffice?

and then how many feet of sleeving will I need to sleeve the entire PSU in red/white? 50 feet of each color should be enough, shouldn't it?

Ffffff


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> What is required for PSU sleeving?
> One of these, yah: http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving/sleeving-tools/ftw-pc-peripheral-extraction-tool.html
> Do I also need these? http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving/sleeving-tools/the-original-molex-mini-fit-jr-pin-extraction-tool.html Or will the first suffice?
> and then how many feet of sleeving will I need to sleeve the entire PSU in red/white? 50 feet of each color should be enough, shouldn't it?
> Ffffff


You'll need both of them
And about the feets of sleeve you will need, it depends on how much cables are you gonna sleeve and the lenght of them.
You can measure it with a rule tape to have an idea







That's what I did


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> thought it'd make me happy but it kinda makes me sad xD. Because I had that idea a while back, was inspired by a couple of rigs that made me add stuff to what I'm going to do (obviously SW3D was the one that inspired me the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). And now I know nobody has yet done it or at least hasn't told anybody about it i learn you're going to do it before me :s.
> 
> Don't know if you can quite understand how I'm feeling ^^.
> 
> Anyway, I guess it'll help me make my final decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bring it on !


DW, my build is gonna take a pretty darn long time to do so I won't be showing it off for a WHILE. Don't even have a proper camera to take pictures with


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing it. Will the meshes be blue too ? Because although I always love to see new paint mods on phantoms I'd die to see white or blue meshes xD.


I can offer you red meshes


----------



## phillyd

gonna leave this here...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case/


----------



## Erakith

Fans done!

200mm done too.. but I didn't take a picture of them.


----------



## evil jerry

Those fans look awesome, great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## kgtuning

@ Erakith. did you take them apart to paint or tape them off? I tried to get mine apart but I thought I was going to break them. By the way they look sick! nice job


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Erakith. did you take them apart to paint or tape them off? I tried to get mine apart but I thought I was going to break them. By the way they look sick! nice job


They should pop off with some force. I thought i broke the first one but it gets easier as you go. Here are mine(sorry for the terrible quality)


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> They should pop off with some force. I thought i broke the first one but it gets easier as you go. Here are mine(sorry for the terrible quality)


cool thanks, Ill try it again. Im not really worried about breaking them, but I dont want to have to buy all new fans yets. So that brings me to my next question.... To those that have Yate Loons should I go with medium speed or high speed fans and just use the fan controller to turn them down for my radiator?


----------



## Erakith

Just hold the fan so that the "back side" of the fan is facing up, and push with a pretty decent amount of force and it'll pop out. It'll prolly start hurting your fingertips before it comes off, but it will come off.

200mm fans are different. Peel off the sticker on the back side, remove the rubber grommet, then remove the clip and rubber ring and the fan will slip right out.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Just hold the fan so that the "back side" of the fan is facing up, and push with a pretty decent amount of force and it'll pop out. It'll prolly start hurting your fingertips before it comes off, but it will come off.
> 200mm fans are different. Peel off the sticker on the back side, remove the rubber grommet, then remove the clip and rubber ring and the fan will slip right out.


thanks, yeah I wanted to paint the nzxt fans blades flat black. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Fans done!
> 200mm done too.. but I didn't take a picture of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looking good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Just hold the fan so that the "back side" of the fan is facing up, and push with a pretty decent amount of force and it'll pop out. It'll prolly start hurting your fingertips before it comes off, but it will come off.
> 200mm fans are different. Peel off the sticker on the back side, remove the rubber grommet, then remove the clip and rubber ring and the fan will slip right out.


lol looks they don't read my build log


----------



## Bonkers

Just posted some new updates in my work log, check em out! May end up painting my fans, not sure if I want to or not.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Just posted some new updates in my work log, check em out! May end up painting my fans, not sure if I want to or not.


Looks good man!

Paint the fans, do it! I like the hard drive trays. I will prob end up doing the same.. will probably do it tomorrow.









Good work on the 5.25" bay clips. I intentionally painted mine with the small clip still attached, it created a black shadow in the clip spacing, it's cool, I dig it.

I love orange, so great job.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Just posted some new updates in my work log, check em out! May end up painting my fans, not sure if I want to or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good man!
> 
> Paint the fans, do it! I like the hard drive trays. I will prob end up doing the same.. will probably do it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work on the 5.25" bay clips. I intentionally painted mine with the small clip still attached, it created a black shadow in the clip spacing, it's cool, I dig it.
> 
> I love orange, so great job.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I look forward to seeing your finished work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patrickjane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutos*
> 
> Hi guys some advise needed here please
> 
> whats the best 140m fan for the front intake....?


the new nzxt fx 140lb fan


----------



## SirWaWa

so I hooked up 2x200mm 700rpm FB blue led fans in addition to the stock 200mm (nzxt)
they work just as intended through the fan controller, however the button on the back to control the on/off lighting does not work if I hook up the 3, if I hook up 2 it works
it always stays on when 3 is hooked up
fix?


----------



## Lost Prophet

Good to see our little club is still going strong


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so I hooked up 2x200mm 700rpm FB blue led fans in addition to the stock 200mm (nzxt)
> they work just as intended through the fan controller, however the button on the back to control the on/off lighting does not work if I hook up the 3, if I hook up 2 it works
> it always stays on when 3 is hooked up
> fix?


Probably something with the fan controller itself Id imagine. I dont know of a fix, they may draw too much power or something.

I cant wait to get the 200 mm fan, a new front fan, and another blademaster for my hyper 212+. I dropped my core speed down to stock because I dont believe my mobo can handle much of it and im idling around 26-29* C since I added the window. I imagine once I add another window itll bump up the pressure and keep more cool air flowing through.

Any idea on when the FZ series fans are releasing?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so I hooked up 2x200mm 700rpm FB blue led fans in addition to the stock 200mm (nzxt)
> they work just as intended through the fan controller, however the button on the back to control the on/off lighting does not work if I hook up the 3, if I hook up 2 it works
> it always stays on when 3 is hooked up
> fix?


the LED on/off switch is connected by a separate wire.
When you buy another NZXT branded 200mm, each fan has 2 wires. One to the fan controller, one to the LED on/off switch. You're also provided with an adapter to hook the button up to 2 fans instead of 1.
Other brands don't have this separate cable to hook up to the switch, so you won't be able to hook them up unless you create one yourself.


----------



## reaver83

I think I may have found the inspiration of my build finally. I know I said I wanted to stay clear of the stereotypical "car themed" build, however, I am in the workings of making a deal to get the higher end model of my car with the Mazda drivetrain. This made me think, meh, what the heck







, I'll do a Mazdaspeed Phantom







This will get me in the mood to Mod both my computer and my car. I keep telling myself I'm gonna just sit back and enjoy it, but I am already looking up ways to get more power out of the thing. Mazda GTR modded Ford Escort GT, HERE I COME! Maybe even add a Aussie Ford Laser TX3 upgrades as well. Might just have to make the case a ode to the Mazda BG frame all together.


----------



## Erakith

Here she is!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good man!









Don't know why all my 120mm fans had problems coming apart all of them broke. This things are very brittle.











the first to the metal thing in the middle came out from the plastic I had to glue them into place again. the one on the bottom the magnet came out with the fins and the top right corner one as you can see got all [email protected]#$ up.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Looking good man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why all my 120mm fans had problems coming apart all of them broke. This things are very brittle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first to the metal thing in the middle came out from the plastic I had to glue them into place again. the one on the bottom the magnet came out with the fins and the top right corner one as you can see got all [email protected]#$ up.


hmmm makes me wanna wait to even try ^^. I'll just do it when I get the paint xD


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Looking good man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why all my 120mm fans had problems coming apart all of them broke. This things are very brittle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first to the metal thing in the middle came out from the plastic I had to glue them into place again. the one on the bottom the magnet came out with the fins and the top right corner one as you can see got all [email protected]#$ up.


What the f-..

One of those looks like you were pushing on the fins. D: Don't do that!


----------



## steelkevin

Maybe somebody should make a video showing how to take them fans apart :s.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Maybe somebody should make a video showing how to take them fans apart :s.


Lol I'm not attempting it now after seeing you guys break yours.

In other news I'm about to slam my head into the wall trying to learn these PLC's.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erakith

Threw this together.









Use your thumbs. Equal force on both sides.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Lol I'm not attempting it now after seeing you guys break yours.


I didn't break any. D:


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> Threw this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use your thumbs. Equal force on both sides.
> I didn't break any. D:


I can't figure where the arrows point







.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I can't figure where the arrows point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fo real? D:

Onto the lip of the white circle. Don't touch the fan blades.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Fo real? D:
> Onto the lip of the white circle. Don't touch the fan blades.


Ok ^^ and my bad, hadn't noticed you gone through the effort of cutting the right arrow so it looks like it's hidden. If I'd seen that straight away I would've understood ^^


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok ^^ and my bad, hadn't noticed you gone through the effort of cutting the right arrow so it looks like it's hidden. If I'd seen that straight away I would've understood ^^


Haha! No worries. I prolly should have made the lines thicker.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

I did it just like that. trust me, I know what I'm doing lol

I have done the cooler master fans and they didn't break. Maybe it because the fans on my phantom are almost 2 years old


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I did it just like that. trust me, I know what I'm doing lol
> I have done the cooler master fans and they didn't break. Maybe it because the fans on my phantom are almost 2 years old


It's lame that yours broke, but I wasn't trying to condescend. I know you know how to do it. Apologies.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It's lame that yours broke, but I wasn't trying to condescend. I know you know how to do it. Apologies.


hey no need's for apologies, I'm not that uptight am I??


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> hey no need's for apologies, I'm not that uptight am I??


Nope just with your touch of gold your all High and Mighty, King Midas!!!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Nope just with your touch of gold your all High and Mighty, King Midas!!!


lol shut up evil jerry


----------



## evil jerry

http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/operation-freedom-phantom-worklog-reversed-atx-watercooled-custom-paint/20#post_17021239

Build log has a small update, Check it out!!!!!!!! more updates tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Draven

@SoundWorks3D man I'm lovin what you did to the side panel, awesome job, I was showing anyone who would look at the pictures and they were all saying how great it looked







I show everyone at work the pictures of all the great stuff the club members here are doing.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @SoundWorks3D man I'm lovin what you did to the side panel, awesome job, I was showing anyone who would look at the pictures and they were all saying how great it looked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show everyone at work the pictures of all the great stuff the club members here are doing.


Thanks man.. I was a little nervous of messing it up, since it's the first time I do it with spray cans but came out great.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


Looks great, i love that you went to all of the trouble of painting the fans. The thumbscrews looks great too! Good job!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Looking good man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why all my 120mm fans had problems coming apart all of them broke. This things are very brittle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first to the metal thing in the middle came out from the plastic I had to glue them into place again. the one on the bottom the magnet came out with the fins and the top right corner one as you can see got all [email protected]#$ up.


I made a guide for this but not for that series.I only made a Guide for the FZ series blade removal which works perfect. I did 10 Fans so far and they all came apart very easy.

Hmm maby i will have to Make a second guide and figure out safest way to remove those ones.Just no time at the moment.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I made a guide for this but not for that series.I only made a Guide for the FZ series blade removal which works perfect. I did 10 Fans so far and they all came apart very easy.
> Hmm maby i will have to Make a second guide and figure out safest way to remove those ones.Just no time at the moment.


The mechanism is fundamentally the same, I just think the fan housing on the FN series is weaker.
Either that, or SW3D had some awful luck.


----------



## evil jerry

@ Erakith your interior is looking hot with the painted fans. I can't wait to see more.

@ soundworks I've broken a few fans myself, except they where antecs from my lanboy. I finally learned how to take those fans apart. I'm not sure still if I am even using any of my 120mm NZXT fans yet, I think i'm gonna just flow with the cooler master fans and do the LED mod you did to yours. I think white LED's is what i'm gonna go with. But that's way down on my list of to do's on OF Phantom


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> The mechanism is fundamentally the same, I just think the fan housing on the FN series is weaker.
> Either that, or SW3D had some awful luck.


yeah. you know the back part of the fan where the sticker is at?? even that cracked and broke and two of them the metal stick inside the fins that staid inside the motor.. I literally broke of the inside of the plastic. good thing i got super glue


----------



## faMine

I'll post some pictures of my updated rig tonight


----------



## kgtuning

LOL oops.... I failed


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> LOL oops.... I failed


Oh my.. oops!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> As much as I want to scream and tell everyone to visit my build log I think this build log is more important then anyone elses right now.
> With the magnitude of post in this group many people have probably looked in the thread and never seen this phantom.
> This phantom is being built for charity because he has been affected personally. As he lost his mother to breast cancer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaged just lost his father last week if you view his most recent post in his build log. So please go to his build log and give him some love and support.
> He has already done some incredible stuff. PLEASE GO CHECK IT OUT NOW and Show your love to a great person Kellen aka Kaged
> Kaged's Phantom for Breast Cancer Awareness


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Seconded.
> A great cause and a good build so far. I'll be buying a raffle ticket or 2, even if I don't need the system. Everyone could do more to help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *
> Totally Agree. # 1 Priority should be that build!*


Thank you all! MBO, and Jerry, I'm at a loss of words right now, you both have done great things, helping me to get through this rough patch in life. You have no idea how much I appreciate it. +rep to you both for everything you do.

I haven't been around much lately, and also wanted to say that the builds in the last few weeks, are looking awesome.
SW3D, your Black and Gold is freaking sick, love it!.
Jerry, your green monster is coming along very nicely.








Erakith, also enjoy watching your build come along. Keep up the good work everyone!

Kellen
aka - Kaged


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Oh my.. oops!


Atleast it was a spare case fan... like I said a few posts ago, I would like to get those Yate loon fans. price seems good.


----------



## dougcbj

I was wondering if anybody could tell me if there is somewhere in this thread that outlines how to make a side panel out of acrylic. After seeing the things you all have done with your case I'm very interested in making the side panel out of acrylic and cutting out a hole for 1 200mm fan and 1 120mm fan. In addition I know there is somewhere in this thread that talks about painting the case and the plastic pieces on the case, could someone refer me to those pages as well? I've been attempting to find them with no luck. I'd like to paint my case like the guy a few pages back did with the red fans and thumb screws, except I want to go blue. I want to keep the outside white most likely, but because my father is a mechanic I also have access to cheap car paint, so I'm also thinking maybe to paint the case Corvette Blue (that's what it is called) and the plastic areas white (or keep the white case with blue plastic like I said before). Thanks for any help in this, you guys are awesome, and are really inspiring me to do things with this amazing case. I'm now also looking into water cooling options other than the H100 that I already have, because when I upgrade to a Nvidia 7XX series card I'm going to get a water cooled card, because there's nothing better than never having to worry about temperatures!


----------



## kgtuning

nice, NZXT starter cable kit and Enzotech compression fittings ordered.


----------



## ggoodd

has anyone done a mod that adds more LEDS to the light switch on the back of the case?

loose LEDS, fan LEDS, LED strips, ectera?

thanks


----------



## dougcbj

actually scratch that I figured out I could search the thread for the information I asked for. I do have another question, with my current power supply and cables, I feel like they are stiff and I'm afraid they are going to break my components, what kind of cables do you guys recommend so that you can have a much cleaner look on the inside of the case? I was specifically looking at this users case and thought his cable management was amazing, but with the cables I have, I think they are a bit to stiff to bend like has his. Poster is Sandy Cheeks, a quote of the post is in the spoilers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> Finally happy with my rig after months of trying to balance my hobby with finances


----------



## kgtuning

"SoundWorks3D" might be the guy to talk to or "Mybadomen", both know alot about painting the case and plastic. on the first page of the Phantom pages there is window stuff.


----------



## dougcbj

Yeah I'm sorry, I'm a dope, the one page I should have read, which for some reason I didn't was the first page and first post. I saw the first page after I asked the question.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> 
> ]
> LOL oops.... I failed


That's exactly what happen to me that's why I told you guy's so it won't happen to you. it looks like there glued there or something


----------



## ggoodd

well, thats my rig, just felt like posting


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> That's exactly what happen to me that's why I told you guy's so it won't happen to you. it looks like there glued there or something


Its cool, I had to see for myself. This is my first build and everything is a learning lesson. I've built many things just not a computer.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Thank you all! MBO, and Jerry, I'm at a loss of words right now, you both have done great things, helping me to get through this rough patch in life. You have no idea how much I appreciate it. +rep to you both for everything you do.
> I haven't been around much lately, and also wanted to say that the builds in the last few weeks, are looking awesome.
> SW3D, your Black and Gold is freaking sick, love it!.
> Jerry, your green monster is coming along very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erakith, also enjoy watching your build come along. Keep up the good work everyone!
> Kellen
> aka - Kaged


Glad to see your back kaged, the pain doesn't go but at least it will get better. my dad died 3 years ago on April 27, and it still feels like yesterday.


----------



## Reaper2794

Where can I buy LEDs to do an LED mod for a good price in the US?


----------



## ggoodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Where can I buy LEDs to do an LED mod for a good price in the US?


i dont know exactly where you live, but ive always been able to find a non-radio shack type of store where i am getting atleast 5 3mm or 5 3mm LEDS for under a buck for most colors


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> actually scratch that I figured out I could search the thread for the information I asked for. I do have another question, with my current power supply and cables, I feel like they are stiff and I'm afraid they are going to break my components, what kind of cables do you guys recommend so that you can have a much cleaner look on the inside of the case? I was specifically looking at this users case and thought his cable management was amazing, but with the cables I have, I think they are a bit to stiff to bend like has his. Poster is Sandy Cheeks, a quote of the post is in the spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> Finally happy with my rig after months of trying to balance my hobby with finances
Click to expand...

Are your cables sleeved like his are? Another thing you can do is individually route each cable to the component, sometimes that provides extra length. Also be sure to straighten out the cables, they may have kinks. If you just want longer cables nzxt makes a nice cable starter kit that comes with connections for your main cables that are already sleeved and in effect extends the cable with a clean look. Hope this helps!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Where can I buy LEDs to do an LED mod for a good price in the US?


ebay 50 LED's for 1.99


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

i got mine from amazon, but mine are these ones http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=070-521


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> i got mine from amazon, but mine are these ones http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=070-521


That's expensive


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Wow! just found a picture of my phantom in it's normal days


----------



## dartuil

What part do you have to buy now soundworks3d?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> What part do you have to buy now soundworks3d?


lol, none I'm broke spent my money on a cam. so no purchase's for the time being.


----------



## bjgrenke

Received the extra side panel mesh from NZXT this morning, then made my PSU cover this afternoon. Covered the PSU in blue vinyl also since the gold on my PSU was easily visible through the mesh.



I didn't paint the stripes yet and I'm not sure if I'm going to. What do you guys think?

I like how the bottom left corner of blue is exposed







BTW, I give full credit of this idea to Soundworks3D. I just saw it and thought it was a nice, easy way to make a PSU cover and did it


----------



## dartuil

If you give me the big monitor you'll be able to buy what the others stuffs










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## atibbo69

What do you guys think of this fan?

http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=87_89&products_id=1740

I was going to remove my 2 bottom 120mm fans from my RS240 and stick 2 of these bad boys on top.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Received the extra side panel mesh from NZXT this morning, then made my PSU cover this afternoon. Covered the PSU in blue vinyl also since the gold on my PSU was easily visible through the mesh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't paint the stripes yet and I'm not sure if I'm going to. What do you guys think?
> I like how the bottom left corner of blue is exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I give full credit of this idea to Soundworks3D. I just saw it and thought it was a nice, easy way to make a PSU cover and did it


Paint iiiiit! Looks great man. Just be careful removing any tape when done - take it slowly. It took off some of the black paint on the mesh for me, had to re-do it.


----------



## ggoodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> What do you guys think of this fan?
> http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=87_89&products_id=1740
> I was going to remove my 2 bottom 120mm fans from my RS240 and stick 2 of these bad boys on top.


65 DBA? man thats loud, and the only reason i wouldnt get these fans, i dont mind some noise, but man


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Received the extra side panel mesh from NZXT this morning, then made my PSU cover this afternoon. Covered the PSU in blue vinyl also since the gold on my PSU was easily visible through the mesh.
> 
> 
> I didn't paint the stripes yet and I'm not sure if I'm going to. What do you guys think?
> I like how the bottom left corner of blue is exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I give full credit of this idea to Soundworks3D. I just saw it and thought it was a nice, easy way to make a PSU cover and did it


Very nice. Im going to be doing something similar with mine as well. Doubt Ill be painting the stripes myself.

Just installed my hdd trays. Updates in work log.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ggoodd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> What do you guys think of this fan?
> http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=87_89&products_id=1740
> I was going to remove my 2 bottom 120mm fans from my RS240 and stick 2 of these bad boys on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 65 DBA? man thats loud, and the only reason i wouldnt get these fans, i dont mind some noise, but man
Click to expand...

^THIS!!! Max sound levels of my Antec Kuhler 920 CPU cooler is 54dB, and it's deafening! You don't want that much noise, unless it's in a closet somewhere.


----------



## reaver83

Sorry for doubleposting but I found this pretty funny.

It's a sad day when to mod your computer you have to go to a Auto Parts Store for things, and to mod your car you have to go to a Home Improvement Outlet.







Got me a can of Adhesion Promoter from the Auto parts store, and for my car, I learned instead of paying $20 per insert for your Engine/transmission Mounts, just go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy Loctite Polyurethene Roof and Flashing Sealant and fill the gaps in your mounts, it's basically the same strength as Energy Suspension Inserts, just you fill the holes yourself, so probably a better fit









Yup, you know your a Modder when...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Sorry for doubleposting but I found this pretty funny.
> 
> It's a sad day when to mod your computer you have to go to a Auto Parts Store for things, and to mod your car you have to go to a Home Improvement Outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got me a can of Adhesion Promoter from the Auto parts store, and for my car, I learned instead of paying $20 per insert for your Engine/transmission Mounts, just go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy Loctite Polyurethene Roof and Flashing Sealant and fill the gaps in your mounts, it's basically the same strength as Energy Suspension Inserts, just you fill the holes yourself, so probably a better fit:thumb:
> 
> Yup, you know your a Modder when...


crap, are you for real reaver... please get those mounts fixed right. I seen what you have done before and the guy had to buy a new engine, trans and subframe. send me a pm and ill see what i can hook you up with.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> That's expensive


yeah, but i got for pure color volume over price. there is more color with those compared to others.


----------



## reaver83

D3aDPooLx, sent ya a PM. Trust me, it's all good









I think I got the cuts I'm going to make to my case marked pretty good, but I need a ruler not a tape measure to check for accuracy. Guess I'll start cutting tomorrow and then I need to get up with my friend to use his wire-feed welder. I'll have to take pics of it cut so you guys can freak out


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoodd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, thats my rig, just felt like posting


Looking good but there is one thing I'd have to say about it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DUST !!!


----------



## ggoodd

i know i know, i usually have a strict taking it apart and cleaning it every month regiment but 2 months ago i broke my leg pretty bad, so ive been putting it off until i can lift safely.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoodd*
> 
> i know i know, i usually have a strict taking it apart and cleaning it every month regiment but 2 months ago i broke my leg pretty bad, so ive been putting it off until i can lift safely.


Oh, sorry to hear that :s.

By the way, I like how the EVGA 570s match your case. I was going to get one of those but as my rig will be all about blue and white I just gave up on looking for a cheap one :s.


----------



## ggoodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ggoodd*
> 
> i know i know, i usually have a strict taking it apart and cleaning it every month regiment but 2 months ago i broke my leg pretty bad, so ive been putting it off until i can lift safely.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry to hear that :s.
> 
> By the way, I like how the EVGA 570s match your case. I was going to get one of those but as my rig will be all about blue and white I just gave up on looking for a cheap one :s.
Click to expand...

thanks, although that was somewhat unintentional, i did love how they were gunna look with it, i got Dwood to make me some sweet star wars case badges, (pics have been sent, now im just waiting on getting them in the mail) which will go good with what im tinkering with for an exterior mod.

not being mobile put alot of my plans to a halt


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## steelkevin

I just did a couple of unpluggings on various fans to check what kind of DBA difference it'd make if any and I realized that **** in there's vibrating like crazy !

Anybody know if anti vibration "kits", paste, screws or whatever is any good and whether or not it makes a (real) difference ? Anything you'd want to recommend ?


----------



## dougcbj

I have a couple possible stupid questions, I'm really going to get to the case mod starting today, I want to completely take out the hard drive bays, is it safe to mount my HDD anywhere, I know the SSD should be fine, but what about that gigantic HDD? Also, how safe is it to paint the letters on my GTX 570 HD which has a red casing? I'd like to make that blue. I have some ideas, I've never done mods before, I don't have access to many tools, and I don't have money to spend on tools and materials, if I did I would buy more computer parts! I am going to do my best though, so hopefully it comes out decent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Are your cables sleeved like his are? Another thing you can do is individually route each cable to the component, sometimes that provides extra length. Also be sure to straighten out the cables, they may have kinks. If you just want longer cables nzxt makes a nice cable starter kit that comes with connections for your main cables that are already sleeved and in effect extends the cable with a clean look. Hope this helps!


I figured the individual sleeving was the key, I'm a big time amateur, I am going to buy some extensions at microcenter later today.


----------



## thekingbeyond

For any one that has changed the top mesh grill to one with bigger holes, have you noticed a reduction in temperatures. Some of the warm air from the top fans seems to come through the rectangular hole in the front of the top panel and recycle through the front of the case. Has any one noticed this happening, I think the stock grill is restricting air flow?


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> For any one that has changed the top mesh grill to one with bigger holes, have you noticed a reduction in temperatures. Some of the warm air from the top fans seems to come through the rectangular hole in the front of the top panel and recycle through the front of the case. Has any one noticed this happening, I think the stock grill is restricting air flow?


I have not changed the upper grill but yesterday I also noticed that most of the air flow from the top fan was coming to the front part of the case. So you're not the only one I think with this problem...

I agree with your theory.Maybe a bigger hole mesh would evacuate better the upper air flow.

Cheers


----------



## Nodz86

Hi guys, new around here. Stumbled accorss the site looking for case ideas for my phantom, I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> For any one that has changed the top mesh grill to one with bigger holes, have you noticed a reduction in temperatures. Some of the warm air from the top fans seems to come through the rectangular hole in the front of the top panel and recycle through the front of the case. Has any one noticed this happening, I think the stock grill is restricting air flow?


Take the grill out and check your temps. It's only held in with screws. My guess because I have not measured them is the stock grill is good for maybe 30% airflow. Just give you an idea my grill that I made is good for 58% airflow, 1/4" holes straggered at 5/16" you can check my build out to see pictures of the vent.


----------



## evoll88

Good to see new member,lets see that phantom:thumb:


----------



## steelkevin

I don't think anybody ever got to see mine but quite frankly, there ain't much to be seen anyway







.

And although I did some cable management, I had forgot my CPU pin and decided I wouldn't go through the hassle of taking the mobo back off and all so it passes over the GPU and next to the RadBox x).

Oh and the way I'd done my cable management didn't give me any other choice but to put the HDD and SSD upside down (the brackets are upside down) in order to be able to power the DVD Writter. Speaking of which, my three and only SATA cables made me put it in the bottom slot because of their length.

I'll probably take a couple of shots before painting as my sister's birthday's coming up and she's getting a 250 € worth Camera (I have no idea why one with no passion for cameras, photography etc... would want such an "expensive" camera) and although she'd never let me touch it (when she's actually the one whose ability to keep stuff for over half a year is extremely limited, she just brakes everything for some reason) I'll find a way to get ahold of it


----------



## faMine

Here are some updated pictures of the Phantom.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Here are some updated pictures of the Phantom.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Raystorm? Looks wicked


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Unless you have a Black Ice GT Extreme rad, you're better off from both a performance and sanity / noise level perspective to use the more generally preferred fans.
> Darlene


Errr... So I just bought a Black Ice Extreme... What sort of fans should I be running on it?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Raystorm? Looks wicked


thank you sir, been rockin' it for a while, haven't posted much here lately


----------



## evil jerry

@faMine that case is looking might Sexay and Clean!

Updated my build log tonight, still got a lot to go. Please leave comments and suggestions in my Work log









*Operation Freedom Work Log*


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could tell me if there is somewhere in this thread that outlines how to make a side panel out of acrylic. After seeing the things you all have done with your case I'm very interested in making the side panel out of acrylic and cutting out a hole for 1 200mm fan and 1 120mm fan. In addition I know there is somewhere in this thread that talks about painting the case and the plastic pieces on the case, could someone refer me to those pages as well? I've been attempting to find them with no luck. I'd like to paint my case like the guy a few pages back did with the red fans and thumb screws, except I want to go blue. I want to keep the outside white most likely, but because my father is a mechanic I also have access to cheap car paint, so I'm also thinking maybe to paint the case Corvette Blue (that's what it is called) and the plastic areas white (or keep the white case with blue plastic like I said before). Thanks for any help in this, you guys are awesome, and are really inspiring me to do things with this amazing case. I'm now also looking into water cooling options other than the H100 that I already have, because when I upgrade to a Nvidia 7XX series card I'm going to get a water cooled card, because there's nothing better than never having to worry about temperatures!


Sorry it took me so long, spent a couple of minutes searching yesterday but I just couldn't find the link I wanted to. Just realized it was in the "PC" bookmarks folder :s. So here you go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1072152/water-cooled-white-color-change-phantom/180#post_15116851


----------



## kgtuning

So today I ended up with 20 square feet of aluminum 1/16 plate for free! what to make? I think some more custom vents for the front and the lower right vent. the other door is getting cut for a window.


----------



## evil jerry

I'm excited to see this KGTuning.


----------



## mybadomen

Anyone own an NZXT PSU that also bought the NZXT sleeved extensions? I have a question?

PM me please if you do!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Anyone own an NZXT PSU that also bought the NZXT sleeved extensions? I have a question?
> PM me please if you do!


I don't have there PSU







but I have the extensions on my build right now till I do a full sleeve job on my RMA'd Powersupply.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I don't have there PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have the extensions on my build right now till I do a full sleeve job on my RMA'd Powersupply.


on the 8 pin Pci-e plug . how did you get rid of the loop? Is there an extension for it to get rid of the loop below?



better yet can you take a photo or show me a link to your extensions?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> on the 8 pin Pci-e plug . how did you get rid of the loop? Is there an extension for it to get rid of the loop below?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better yet can you take a photo or show me a link to your extensions?


Looks like you're in for cutting and crimping, mbo. D:


----------



## mybadomen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*





Looks like you're in for cutting and crimping, mbo. D:

Yeah i know .I just dont really have time to screw with that alsrdering pins waiting one them to arrive Etc etc. If the make extensions it will work perfect because if you look now at my build it really don't matter at the PSU end. (The bottom inst finished but you get the idea)


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know .I just dont really have time to screw with that alsrdering pins waiting one them to arrive Etc etc. If the make extensions it will work perfect because if you look now at my build it really don't matter at the PSU end. (The bottom inst finished but you get the idea)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://store.nzxt.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=PC-CB+8V
Looks to me like the loop is in their extensions, too.

Also, your build is looking absolutely amazing. I can't give enough props. Love watching your builds come together.


----------



## Erakith

Although, it looks like that loop is large enough to be easily hidden away behind the panel if you only need the 6p.


----------



## evoll88

I just received my sleeved extensions for my phantom remake build today and they dont have the 2 little wires. They are just plain 6 pin sleeved extension and here is link of where and what i bought:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11051/cab-225/ModRight_CableRight_Single_Braid_6-Pin_PCI-E_Extension_-_Black.html?id=rCYVGVSv&mv_pc=11609


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> @faMine that case is looking might Sexay and Clean!
> Updated my build log tonight, still got a lot to go. Please leave comments and suggestions in my Work log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Operation Freedom Work Log*


not digging the sleeved tubing.


----------



## Reaper2794

Does anyone need a whole set of NZXT and Bitfenix White extensions? Its basically enough for every single cable a build needs


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> on the 8 pin Pci-e plug . how did you get rid of the loop? Is there an extension for it to get rid of the loop below?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better yet can you take a photo or show me a link to your extensions?


I can't get a Photo right now but I can answer your question. They have various extentions. I have a 6pin out to an 8 pin on my bottom video card. My top Card is a 6 Pin to 6 Pin. NZXT makes both. If you get an extension you can just not plug in the extra 2 prong plug.

My local Fry's electronics carries NZXT video card extensions if you need one local. Microcenter Carries a brand called ModSmart but looks similar. Microcenter has very select NZXT extentions as I found my NZXT Mobo Pin out Extensions there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> not digging the sleeved tubing.


I appreciate you telling me that, I like feedback regardless if it does not seem positive, I take that as positive feedback as i'm not sure yet myself, I don't know really what to do with it right now. The tube is bright green under that sleeve. I really like working with PrimoChill hose. All my other hose is cheap home depot hose.
I could run clear hose with colored fluid. I'm not a big fan of solid hose as I can't see air pockets. With the sleeved hose I can setup my loop check for air pockets, then heat shrink the ends. The Sleeve has not been pulled tight in the pictures as this was a test mock up without heat shrink.

I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> not digging the sleeved tubing.


I personally don't mind it. Makes it look like you've got some phase change going on there


----------



## evoll88

I think black tubing would look good:thumb:


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I have used black and white primo chill tubing so far and I love em. As for the bubbles, the will all work there way up to the res, so that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## dartuil

hey if my cpu is at 70% and my gpu at 99% of use in game (bf3 online) at 1920*1080 on high i'm not cpu limited ? but more gpu ilmited?


----------



## Reaper2794

So wait I believe some of the Phantoms dont allow for the USB 3 header to fit properly right?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> So wait I believe some of the Phantoms dont allow for the USB 3 header to fit properly right?


correct, mine is one of them


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I just received my sleeved extensions for my phantom remake build today and they dont have the 2 little wires. They are just plain 6 pin sleeved extension and here is link of where and what i bought:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11051/cab-225/ModRight_CableRight_Single_Braid_6-Pin_PCI-E_Extension_-_Black.html?id=rCYVGVSv&mv_pc=11609


The ones i need are for the GPU's i need 2 - 8 pins and 2 - 6 pins for my GPU's. But the loops are right in front view so they have to go.Looks like its time to get the solder iron out.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

mbo, if you cut them really close to the pin, you wont have to worry about anything at all. Thats what I did to my hale90 850w

edit = 1300 post.... W00t.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> mbo, if you cut them really close to the pin, you wont have to worry about anything at all. Thats what I did to my hale90 850w
> edit = 1300 post.... W00t.


*I need x2 (8 pin) and x2 (6 pin) these are the GPU wires.*


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> So wait I believe some of the Phantoms dont allow for the USB 3 header to fit properly right?


You can make it fit.. I did.


----------



## kgtuning

Lots of aluminum fun...the top I made before is there to show size.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## evoll88

Good info about the 8 pin extensions,i only used the 6 pin ones from modright on my gpu in my phantom and they work ok. In my switch build i used full sleeves so no problems there


----------



## evil jerry

Minor update for those who have not seen it yet. Front door is cutout and side window is cutout.










Please try to leave comment in the worklog if possible. As always I will post more pictures there. Feedback is greatly appreciated

OPERATION FREEDOM Work Log!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Just testing the new cam


----------



## Shiromar

NZXT just posted this on their facebook page, and I thought it was cool enough to share with the Phantom thread. This guy made a 



, which turned out to be pretty awesome. Not fully complete with wires and all, but still awesome.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You ask a lot more question than it appears to be on the surface.
> The answer is going to have a lot of variables, depending on what your expectations and limitations are. There is no simple answer.
> The GT-X is perhaps the most capable rad, on a size per size basis, for pc water cooling. There is more thermal exchange region due to the number of tubes and fin area than other alternatives.
> That said;
> Without enough fan power to make use of the increased fin area, (density) you'll have, at best, average performance, (compared to other rads) and that from a much more expensive rad, or *much worse* performance, if you try using slower / silent fans.
> Fans that can really wake the GT-X up are necessarily going to be freakin' loud. They have to move a lot of air and have a high static pressure, which translates to a powerful motor, large blade area, and high RPM.
> In spite of all the advertising claims from fan makers about cfm, pressure, superior silent blade design and such; *There is no free lunch*, It takes power, (watts) to move air, moving air makes noise, and moving air against / thru restriction takes more power and makes more noise yet. It's just elementry physics at work.
> Now getting back to the question;
> What size rad did you buy? This really weighs on what fans are easily usable, and which require some adaptive gymnastics.
> How much noise are you content to live? Is this PC your "daily driver" or your benching rig?
> And are you willing to sacrifice sanity and aesthetics for increased performance?
> Can you send it back in exchange of another choice?
> The GT-X to be worth what you pay for it, and to be a practical choice, has to give you more than you'd get for considerably less money with an alternative or alternatively, give you performance above what you can get from any alternative.
> For a Phantom case build, I really don't think either is a reasonable expectation.
> Stay with the more mainstream rads with the lesser fpi count that are better suited to generally used fans with much more generally acceptable noise levels.
> If you really, really, need the maximum degree of performance, and are willing to accept the noise and aesthetic compromises, then it's more sensible to plan it from the ground up in a case like the Switch 810, (since we're NZXT fans) with the room and better suited infrastructure for it.
> Hope this makes sense to you, even if it was not so simple an answer.
> Darlene


Wow! You really know your stuff...

~ I bought the 420.
~ I'm ok with it being loud.
~ I'm looking to get the absolute best performance I can.
~ I'm building a (really big) external rad box, so it can be as big or as loud as it needs to be.

I'm guessing that the only way to do this is with push/pull with really nice, really powerful fans. I tried to go with something more economical, but that proved to be a mistake. It doesn't keep my hardware nearly cool enough.

I'm interested in hearing more of what you have to say on the matter. I really want to get the most out of everything I have.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## daKINE792

how much you offering?


----------



## Reaper2794

Anyone need a whole set of NZXT/Bitfenix white sleeved extensions? Enough for basically all your cables, SATAs, I/Os, 6 pins etc


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Anyone need a whole set of NZXT/Bitfenix white sleeved extensions? Enough for basically all your cables, SATAs, I/Os, 6 pins etc


I'd take for sure if blue


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Well, you asked about something I recently did a good bit of researching for a build of my own, so the info was in mind.
> 
> I'm doing my build in a NZXT Switch 810 case, their largest, with lots of room for water cooling options. I have the 420 GT-X up top, and a 240 GT-X on the bottom.
> With an external unit, you'll not have much in the way of space limitations, so you can go for broke if you want.
> For push fans, I'd go with these big Koolance fans: (be sure to get the grills, I have no doubt these could sever a finger tip in an instant)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12575/fan-823/Koolance_120mm_x_38mm_High_Speed_4000_RPM_184_CFM_Fan_FAN-12038HBK-184.html?tl=g36c435s1108
> I have 2 on my 240 rad, and have a quick change setup I'm working on to use 3 more on the 420 that would for every day use, have 6 of these;
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14514/fan-947/Prolimatech_Aluminum_Vortex_Series_140mm_x_25mm_CPU_Fan_-_Red_LED_1600RPM_127CFM.html?tl=g36c435s1105
> Now notice that they are 120mm, so you'll want to use a shroud to open up the area under the fan hub above the rad to maximize efficiency by utilizing what would otherwise be a dead spot under the fan hub, and a 140 to 120 adapter.
> This:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13406/ex-rad-260/Phobya_140x140x20mm_Fan_Radiator_Shroud_-_Plexi.html
> and this:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9003/duc-48/Bitspower_Low_Profile_140mm_To_120mm_Fan_Adapter_-_Clear_BP-FA140120-CL.html
> For pull fans the ultimate would be the same as the push fans set up, . . . but I think I'd try using 3 of these same ones I'm using first, or you're going to have a really massive bit of hardware.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14514/fan-947/Prolimatech_Aluminum_Vortex_Series_140mm_x_25mm_CPU_Fan_-_Red_LED_1600RPM_127CFM.html?tl=g36c435s1105
> At 127 rated CFM, they are about the most I've seen in a 140mm.
> The advantage to that setup would allow you to run each of the push fans off of 1 channel of a hi power fan controller, and the 3 pull fans off the 4th channel. .. Or alternatively, run 1 push fan and its associated pull fan off each channel and have a channel left for something else.
> This is the controller I bought, and looks electrically like it might actually be able to handle nearly the 50W per channel it's advertised for:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14172/bus-284/Lamptron_50W_-_4_Channel_Aluminum_Throttle_Style_Fan_Controller_w_Multi_Color_Backlit_LEDs_-_Black_FC-9.html?tl=g47c17s817
> I'm using 1 channel for each of the big fans on the 240, and 1 channel for the 3 pull fans, and 1 for the 3 normal use push fans. With the push fans fans changed out for the big Koolance ones, they plug directly to a molex adapter to the PSU.
> It sounds like it's going to be an awesome bit of cooling hardware.
> Darlene


Is the goal with the fans just highest CFM possible? Or is there some sort of bell curve?


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## skymare

Ooh, my Phantom needs to come back to the store... It didn't worked well at all so I need a new one...
I'm gonna pick up this afternoon so I'll have to build all the rig once again!

That's how my computer is right now.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> No doubt, there's a point of diminishing return with respect to cfm after which you'd not see any increased performance.
> The GT-Extreme has 20 fins per inch compared to about 12 fpi for many other rads of the same thickness. That's 66% more fin area (assuming equal thickness rads) that's capable of transferring heat to 66% more cfm.
> Most common rad fans in the 1500rpm category are nominally about 100cfm rated, and deliver about 1 to 1.5 mmH2O static pressure
> Now the gotcha here is that air flow rate, (CFM) is related to pressure (mm of water column), and is adversely affected by resistance, (number of fins per inch and thickness).
> That's why it takes a lot of pressure to actually push a lot of cfm thru a hi-fpi rad. . . . . and why really low speed fans (with inherently nearly no pressure) utterly fail on 60mm thick hi fpi rads.
> The Koolance fans are rated at 184 cfm, and an astounding 20mm H20 static pressure.
> Koolance planned those fans for rads, and I have to think they have a pretty good clue what really works.
> The tests I was thinking of as I was posting, were from Skinneelabs, and they ran different speeds of fans from 600 rpm up to 3000 rpm with the graph still going uphill with the 3000rpm fan on the GT-X while the other rads pretty much flatlined at about 1500 rpm in the test.
> The Koolance fans have a really large fan hub diameter, the powerful motor is likey the cause, but without setting the fans back away from the rad, you'd have no air moved thru the rad right in front of the fan hub. That's why I suggest the shroud, so the air pressure gets equalized in front of the fan and uses all the fin area possible.
> Darlene


Alright, so then would it be worthwhile to go for something even more rediculous? FrozenCPU apparently has some fans capable of 250+ CFM... The idea of a shroud really makes a lot of sense.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

But fans like that arent really needed. Why do you think the Gentle typhoons are so popular. They offer the best cooling with out sacrificing db. If i needed something cranking that much cfm, a wind machine then. CFM isnt always the best to go with when cooling a rad. Thats why there are some many real world test to see what works and what doesnt.

Here is a link. Martin is on this forum and his work is outstanding.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## fc4265

Any problems with attaching the Corsair H100 radiator to the lower corner of the left panel in place of the two 120mm fans there as intake? Would this be an effective use or is there a more recommended location for greater cooling effectiveness?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Any problems with attaching the Corsair H100 radiator to the lower corner of the left panel in place of the two 120mm fans there as intake? Would this be an effective use or is there a more recommended location for greater cooling effectiveness?


I would not recommend ever putting it on the door as it's gonna make it a real pain to get inside your case. You would have to remove it anytime you wanna work on your pc or clean it out. You can take both HD bays out, And install the Small HD bay under the 5.25 bays. And bottom mount it. or top mount it with the supplied bracket from nzxt.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> No it wouldn't. You're not understanding what I'm saying.
> At the risk of some oversimplification;
> The GT-X has about 2/3 more fin area than most similarly sized rads.
> Most similarly sized rads do just fine (as in give near maximum thermal exchange) with push-pull 1500 rpm typhoons. (slower ones for the thinner rads)
> To get the benefit of the additional GT-X fin area, you need to supply about 2/3 more air thru them than most other similarly sized rads.
> Given the additional losses (disproportionately increased resistance to flow) of the tighter grouped fins, the 184 cfm fans should be quite close to the 2/3 more ait flow than the ~100 cfm of the typhoons.
> Using one of those 250+ cfm fans is just more noise and wasted energy, without any more thermal exchange going to take place. They'd be well past the point of diminished return and they're dang expensive to boot..
> Rads transfer thermal energy twice;
> Once from the liquid coolant medium to the metal tubes and fins, and again from the metal tubes and fins to the passing air.
> Different designs can cause a rad to need more air molecules in contact with the metal for shorter times, or lesser numbers of air molecules to contact the metal for longer durations, rads that do well with slow silent fans for example.
> Generally, rads designed for most PC cooling applications are intended to be mounted internally, and with the db level as a factor of concern, design considerations that infuence both tube / fin design and fan requirements.
> The GT-Extreme, with its nominall 60mm thickness and 20 fpi design, is a much different animal than most similarly sized rads. To suggest that it can give maximum thermal exchange with the same fans popularly used with other rads, is simply incorrect. Almost surprisingly, (given its dismal performance with fans less than ~ 900 / 1000 rpm) it does give about equal performance with the same 1500 rpm range fans, but the difference is that it is cabable of much greater thermal transfer, if supplied with more air flow, while most others of similar size are relatively maxed out.
> Darlene


Yeah... I suppose I should have phrased my question a little more knowledgeably... I meant to ask if 250+ CFM was past the point of diminishing returns.

Another question about noise. While I'm entirely OK with this thing sounding like a turbine, are there ways of cutting it without sacrificing performance? For example, will vibration mounts hinder performance? What about seals between the fans/shrouds or shrouds/rads? Will lining the box with something like MNPCTech noise dampening foam help? Will that contribute to heat too much by insulating the box I put it in? Is that sort of solution only effective if I cover the entire inside of the box? What about putting the whole box on rubber feet?

Sorry, that was a lot of questions at once. I know google has a lot to say, but most of it is on forums like this, and there are lots of conflicting opinions and trolls...


----------



## evil jerry

Any new Phantom Builds anyone. I'm am itching to see some awesome new Builds.

I took yesterday off from my build for some WWE Raw







, I plan on continuing tonight so hopefully I will have updates sooner then later.

I ended up putting off testing my water loop and wiring this weekend and went with cutting stuff up. Lets just say it was more fun to cut stuff up. lol


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Any new Phantom Builds anyone. I'm am itching to see some awesome new Builds.
> 
> I took yesterday off from my build for some WWE Raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I plan on continuing tonight so hopefully I will have updates sooner then later.
> 
> I ended up putting off testing my water loop and wiring this weekend and went with cutting stuff up. Lets just say it was more fun to cut stuff up. lol


Should have some interesting updates this week on my build. Probably going to label it as done completely next week. Gotta stop spending on it so I can pay off some bills, get an apt argument, and buy a 680!

Just realized you're in Ga! I'm located in Rome.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Should have some interesting updates this week on my build. Probably going to label it as done completely next week. Gotta stop spending on it so I can pay off some bills, get an apt argument, and buy a 680!
> Just realized you're in Ga! I'm located in Rome.


That's cool looking forward to it.

Yep, I live just north of Atlanta. Rome is about 3-4 hours from me.

As soon as this guy is finished I'm gonna probably start going to some Lan Tournaments to Pwn some newbs and to show this Rig off.


----------



## reaver83

I'm bout 200 Mi NE of you guys in Jacksonville, NC Howdy!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Any new Phantom Builds anyone. I'm am itching to see some awesome new Builds.
> I took yesterday off from my build for some WWE Raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I plan on continuing tonight so hopefully I will have updates sooner then later.
> I ended up putting off testing my water loop and wiring this weekend and went with cutting stuff up. Lets just say it was more fun to cut stuff up. lol


Another wrestling fan AWESOME!!! what did you think of the show last night?


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Another wrestling fan AWESOME!!! what did you think of the show last night?


Of course, I got a full size Big Gold belt and everything lol.

The show is typical WWE Raw of today. I'm bored half the night, I'm a huge Jericho fan from back in the 90's when he was with WCW. I thought the skit was stupid last night. John Cena i'm not a fan at all of his but I don't like how there burring him either. I'm a huge fan of Brock Lesnar but how you gonna make it a fight anyone wants to see if Cena looks like a wimp.

Anyways back to the club. It's cool to have some Phantom owners in here that are not too far away. If there was enough people close to me, I would host a lan party and invite everyone.


----------



## Galth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Any problems with attaching the Corsair H100 radiator to the lower corner of the left panel in place of the two 120mm fans there as intake? Would this be an effective use or is there a more recommended location for greater cooling effectiveness?


Its going to be a bugger to get into you case if you mount it there. Try this instead
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galth*
> 
> This blog was very helpful
> http://darkgreenguitarist-tech-blog.blogspot.com/2011/10/problems-installing-corsair-h100-in.html
> I mannaged fitting my H100 in my case with almost no problems and its working with a push/pull system with my 200mm fans i did have some issues with my ram tho but after reading the blog it suggested that i bend my brackets that came with my case and that will give me enough clearance for my ram which it did. It rests on my ram but its only the fins that touch the plastic pars of the fans it doesn't put any preasure on it because it just barely touches it as you can see from my photo
> 
> The brackets will look like this after your done
> 
> The easiest way i found to mount it is to attach the brackets to the h100 first and then mount it to the case with the single screw bracket in the back first (you will need to bend it a little to align it up with the hole but not much) it will bend more when you bend the other one with a small flat head screw driver to push the front bracket into place. It fits quite nicely I would however suggest that you mount the heatsink to the motherboard first because screwing it in afterwards will be near impossible to make it tight and also plug your heatsink into your motherboard and the two h100 fans into the heatsink so it can contol them also you might have a power connecter back there too so that will need to be plugged in as well before you mount it( you can see mine off to the left its the gold/black braded cord).
> Any way I hope this helps i did some digging to find this because i didnt want to loose my 200mm fans


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I would not recommend ever putting it on the door as it's gonna make it a real pain to get inside your case. You would have to remove it anytime you wanna work on your pc or clean it out. You can take both HD bays out, And install the Small HD bay under the 5.25 bays. And bottom mount it. or top mount it with the supplied bracket from nzxt.


With regards to bottom mounting.. is the tubing long enough to do so? I've considered doing this because putting it on the top WITH the 2 fans looks awful, and I want to maximise my cooling potential. There will be a huge ass card in there too.

I've also considered dremeling out a section between the 2 NZXT fans for the tubing to sit and putting the rad in between the chassis and the top panel - will it fit?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Any problems with attaching the Corsair H100 radiator to the lower corner of the left panel in place of the two 120mm fans there as intake? Would this be an effective use or is there a more recommended location for greater cooling effectiveness?


i don't think the tubes are long enough to reach the bottom 120mm side panel mounts. I just mounted to the top and I didn't need to bend the bracket, it depends on your RAM. I have Corsair Vengeance LP and it barely fit.


----------



## Caruban

Wooooo!!! Gained a whole 10C with the new Radiator installed!!! Behemoth idles at 30C now. And after this summer, I should be able to keep them near 50C under full load...


----------



## fc4265

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I would not recommend ever putting it on the door as it's gonna make it a real pain to get inside your case. You would have to remove it anytime you wanna work on your pc or clean it out. You can take both HD bays out, And install the Small HD bay under the 5.25 bays. And bottom mount it. or top mount it with the supplied bracket from nzxt.


Thank you. I will take that advice.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Mobo back from RMA for the 3rd time.



A night shot of the phantom. still doesn't boot. just testing so cable management is not priority right now.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Mobo back from RMA for the 3rd time.
> 
> 
> 
> A night shot of the phantom. still doesn't boot. just testing so cable management is not priority right now.


Looking great, why doesn't it boot?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Because asus mobo suck

Sent from Motorola Photon using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkers

That's freaking ridiculous. Do we have an asus hardware rep on the site? I'd tell them to send you a brand new board.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Because asus mobo suck
> Sent from Motorola Photon using Tapatalk


their motherboards are some of the best, but their RMA graphics support is the worst


----------



## reaver83

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> their motherboards are some of the best, but their RMA graphics support is the worst


don't be so quick to say that. took them a Month just to send me a replacement Motherboard, and it was a different revision. The whole time it was gone their RMA status Page never updated from waiting for arival. Scared teh crap outta me, sending it a place in Indiana that didn't exsist yet!


----------



## steelkevin

Got a bit bored so decided to take my rig apart and get that cpu pin behind the mobo because it was really bothering me. And I realized why people'd rather have the psu faced down than upwards. Well for one, if you're a modder you don't need to paint the fan and all anymore because you won't ever see it and because the cpu pin doesn't go all the way around the mobo if faced upwards.

Looks much cleaner now (didn't take the dust off as I don't have the appropriate "tools", not that there's that much to be blown off anyway)







.

I'll take some shots later today if not tomorrow because it's my little sister's birthday and she's getting a 250 € worth camera (don't know the model and I doubt she looked it through either, girls barely ever look around before buying stuff -_-') that'll I'll nick for a couple of minutes







. I remember that I while back somebody had linked a great tutorial on how to take the best pics you possibly could of your computer (mainly how to get the lighting right, think it had something to do with covering the light bulb with a tissue or something like that). If anybody remembers what I'm talking about or has a guide of their own to suggest I'd be very thankful.

Kévin Steel (my mum wanted that accent for some reason







)


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Looking great, why doesn't it boot?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Because asus mobo suck
> Sent from Motorola Photon using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> their motherboards are some of the best, but their RMA graphics support is the worst


I am about to RMA my second ASUS board in under a years time. I RMA'd an ASUS H67 Board for a bad video card slot in November. Part of the reason I bought my ASUS P8Z68 v-pro board. I now have to RMA that board as the on board audio has gone out. I'm using an old Soundblaster card right now. I'm really motivated to get my Phantom built this morning before work as it's a 90 day Refurbish ASUS(Sabertooth P67) I got a steal on it for a $100, if it does me wrong I think this might be my last ASUS board for a long long time.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> their motherboards are some of the best, but their RMA graphics support is the worst


I'm never using asus brand again, they don't exist for me anymore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> don't be so quick to say that. took them a Month just to send me a replacement Motherboard, and it was a different revision. The whole time it was gone their RMA status Page never updated from waiting for arival. Scared teh crap outta me, sending it a place in Indiana that didn't exsist yet!


Same thing happen to me, they had me calling almost a whole week, just to know they received the damn thing got there on the 8th of march, didn't appear in there system tell the 19th of march, and then it wasn't worked on tell the 29th and the best thing is when i got the damn thing it was D.O.A.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I am about to RMA my second ASUS board in under a years time. I RMA'd an ASUS H67 Board for a bad video card slot in November. Part of the reason I bought my ASUS P8Z68 v-pro board. I now have to RMA that board as the on board audio has gone out. I'm using an old Soundblaster card right now. I'm really motivated to get my Phantom built this morning before work as it's a 90 day Refurbish ASUS(Sabertooth P67) I got a steal on it for a $100, if it does me wrong I think this might be my last ASUS board for a long long time.


I suggest after that grand another brand. I know I am!!


----------



## faMine

I've got a 13 page thread that discusses my experience with ASUS RMA regarding their graphics cards.


----------



## Erakith

Reppin' the ASRock here.


----------



## mybadomen

Yup AsRock FTW. Just wish they answer emails every now and then or have a Rep on here!


----------



## Bonkers

I plan on gettin asrock for my next build more than likely, like their prices and the aesthetics of their stuff.


----------



## faMine

ASRock = Asus

Just saying


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> ASRock = Asus
> Just saying


They will continue to distance themselves, the split hasn't been too long. (Hypothetically speaking lol)


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> They will continue to distance themselves, the split hasn't been too long. (Hypothetically speaking lol)


The split is going to be quite severe to them I fear. Reason (as I read in an article) is that they get many of their high grade chips as well as technologies from Asus. That may cause them to increase their overall prices and quality may suffer.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> The split is going to be quite severe to them I fear. Reason (as I read in an article) is that they get many of their high grade chips as well as technologies from Asus. That may cause them to increase their overall prices and quality may suffer.


How sad, maybe my next board wont be from them. Who knows, it will be a little while before I even consider a new board. I plan on selling this build in the next year or so when I graduate college and land my first big boy job. A brand new "top of the line" build is going to be my guilty pleasure/gift to myself.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> How sad, maybe my next board wont be from them. Who knows, it will be a little while before I even consider a new board. I plan on selling this build in the next year or so when I graduate college and land my first big boy job. A brand new "top of the line" build is going to be my guilty pleasure/gift to myself.


I would do the same sir. Shame I have two more years


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I've got a 13 page thread that discusses my experience with ASUS RMA regarding their graphics cards.


MSI For life baby!!!!...only every hade ONE defective product, and they sent me a new board without even me shipping the bad one back yet (had a dead pci-e slot)....video cards run like a champ.... just ask my 3 8800gtx's still is use in other older systems lol.


----------



## faMine

Gigabyte, MSI, EVGA, and a couple others are all located within 10 miles of me.. I'll be using them next time


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I would do the same sir. Shame I have two more years


This time next year I should be gearing up for graduation. So Ill be getting all my applications sent out in about 9-10 months. Pretty excited honestly. I messed around and didnt take school serious for a little while so Im only graduating with my Associates in applied sciences but most of the I&C(Instrumentation and Controls) Tech jobs around here start you out pretty good around 18$ an hour or so (Good for my part of the country and cost of living just to specify lol) and I will gladly take that at the ripe age of 22/23 until I can go back and get my Bachelors in the grand world of science.

To get back on topic:

Ive had an MSI board and now this Asus board. May go back to MSI, I dont like the reviews EVGA boards get and for some reason Ive never really liked gigabyte.


----------



## Dadodil

Question:

1) Will a 200mm side fan fit with a Corsair H60 (push & pull)?

2) If it does - Is it better to use the extra 200mm on the side (as intake) or together with the original 200mm on top as exhaust?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadodil*
> 
> Question:
> 1) Will a 200mm side fan fit with a Corsair H60 (push & pull)?
> 2) If it does - Is it better to use the extra 200mm on the side (as intake) or together with the original 200mm on top as exhaust?


Not sure about the H60, but for #2, if you have a high end graphics card it's much better to have the 200mm on the side to intake cool air for the GPU.


----------



## Reaper2794

MSIs boards look ugly.

ASRock is great but their high end boards do not look nearly as good as ASUS'

ASUS' is a bit more pricy but they have the top notch aesthetic quality

Gigabyte is just boring, hate that brand


----------



## Dadodil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Not sure about the H60, but for #2, if you have a high end graphics card it's much better to have the 200mm on the side to intake cool air for the GPU.


Thanks for the answer.

One more question though - Would a Silver Arrow CPU cooler fit with the top 200mm fan you get with the case, or does it become a problem with a 200mm on the side?

The OP isn't clear if the fan is a problem when mounted to the side or the top.


----------



## faMine

Has anyone ever placed a 240 radiator sideways so it intakes from the side panel? I'd like to remove the fans mounted on the panel and cut that area out while keeping the mesh. Fans mounted on the 240 will intake from the side.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reaper2794

My good buddy Martin (maker of PsychoSleeve) is bringing me some small samples tomorrow to look at. Also gonna cut out my side window, gonna be a good day...


----------



## Erakith

Paracord ftw. Much more annoying to install 'cause of the snags but looks awesome when done because of the density and lack of glare.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> MSIs boards look ugly.
> ASRock is great but their high end boards do not look nearly as good as ASUS'
> ASUS' is a bit more pricy but they have the top notch aesthetic quality
> Gigabyte is just boring, hate that brand


I hate to disagree, I think all the brands have some great looking boards.

MSI has one of my favorites that I wish was in my build









Did you hear me MSI, Yo can sponsor me and put that Military themed board in a Military themed Computer Case!!!!!!!!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> MSIs boards look ugly.
> ASRock is great but their high end boards do not look nearly as good as ASUS'
> ASUS' is a bit more pricy but they have the top notch aesthetic quality
> Gigabyte is just boring, hate that brand
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to disagree, I think all the brands have some great looking boards.
> 
> MSI has one of my favorites that I wish was in my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me MSI, Yo can sponsor me and put that Military themed board in a Military themed Computer Case!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Not very good overclockers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I hate to disagree, I think all the brands have some great looking boards.
> MSI has one of my favorites that I wish was in my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear me MSI, Yo can sponsor me and put that Military themed board in a Military themed Computer Case!!!!!!!!


that is their BIG BANG 2...that thing is a freaking BEAST!!!!!!!!! all the best overclockers use it and it is my dream board as well lol


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Not very good overclockers
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You sure?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> that is their BIG BANG 2...that thing is a freaking BEAST!!!!!!!!! all the best overclockers use it and it is my dream board as well lol


I would own it if I had an unlimited fund. I would also own a 2011 chip but I have not won the Lotto yet.


----------



## mybadomen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*





that is their BIG BANG 2...that thing is a freaking BEAST!!!!!!!!! all the best overclockers use it and it is my dream board as well lol

Good board but i wouldn't go that far







. That's not the board i see them all using .But it is a nice board.And perfect for his build. I believe that's the same board in Richie's BF3 Build isn't it?

Nope it isn't sorry my mistake.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> You sure?
> I would own it if I had an unlimited fund. I would also own a 2011 chip but I have not won the Lotto yet.


yeah I'm sorry most overclockers use Gigabyte and Asus.

I wouldn't say the best in the world use the Big Bang 2. You don't see a lot of people purchasing MSI gear because of trust issues with power regulation.


----------



## Draven

Sorry this is a little off topic but I had to share it....earlier today I was sitting on my patio and saw my neighbor doing some work in his garage, I happen to notice there was a flat screen tv sitting on the floor, I hemmed and hawed about it for a few minutes and thought GO FOR IT, so I asked him "hey Roy what's with the tv there?" he says "it's my sons tv and he broke the HDMI input on the back and can't get it to work" so I said " what are you going to do with it?" him "we are just going to get rid of it" me "can I have a look at it?" him "sure if you're good at fixing these things, the guy at Bestbuy said it would cost about $300 to fix it but if you want it and can fix it, it's yours" me "cool thanks Roy I'll let you know what happens" So I bring it into the house, hook up the power, hook up the component cables for my cable box, turn on the power and bingo it works!! so the next thing I do is check the HDMI inputs (there are 2 of them by the way) the first one was no good the second one works like a dream for my DVD player. What an awesome day I got a 42" Smasung LED flat screen for free. EPIC











Hope everyone is having a great day .....I know I did


----------



## Reaper2794

DUDE WHAT THE [email protected]#$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Paracord ftw. Much more annoying to install 'cause of the snags but looks awesome when done because of the density and lack of glare.


You are smoking some good stuff bro. Since I used paracord on 2 builds and I have MDPC right now for my next build, MDPC is WAY BETTER. It looks a feels just right, some much easier to sleeve with it. Paracord looks nice but its not used in the top systems for a reason. But to each there own.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> You are smoking some good stuff bro. Since I used paracord on 2 builds and I have MDPC right now for my next build, MDPC is WAY BETTER. It looks a feels just right, some much easier to sleeve with it. Paracord looks nice but its not used in the top systems for a reason. But to each there own.


Agreed. I can't stand paracord, yeah it can be used for sleeving but it's not meant for it. MDPC has an amazing weave pattern with gorgeous vibrant colors, top notch quality. Even their screws and other cable routing bits are top notch.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Has anyone ever placed a 240 radiator sideways so it intakes from the side panel? I'd like to remove the fans mounted on the panel and cut that area out while keeping the mesh. Fans mounted on the 240 will intake from the side.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Itdiva did, you'll find the pics in within the last 5-50 pages or you can just pm her, search her posts etc...


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Some pics on page 1113, with detailed pics of the mounting setup on page 1114.
> It is not quite as you describe with it being in place of the lower pair of 120's, this setup actually works very well and doesn't obstruct anything or hinder the side cover removal.
> Darlene


hmmm yeah sorry for that, was about to hop out, quickly went through the two or three pages there so I didn't really read what he was talking about, just reminded me of yours ^^.


----------



## kgtuning

Just a preview of the front vent, still needs to be cleaned up and painted but I figured I'd show it.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Sorry this is a little off topic but I had to share it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .earlier today I was sitting on my patio and saw my neighbor doing some work in his garage, I happen to notice there was a flat screen tv sitting on the floor, I hemmed and hawed about it for a few minutes and thought GO FOR IT, so I asked him "hey Roy what's with the tv there?" he says "it's my sons tv and he broke the HDMI input on the back and can't get it to work" so I said " what are you going to do with it?" him "we are just going to get rid of it" me "can I have a look at it?" him "sure if you're good at fixing these things, the guy at Bestbuy said it would cost about $300 to fix it but if you want it and can fix it, it's yours" me "cool thanks Roy I'll let you know what happens" So I bring it into the house, hook up the power, hook up the component cables for my cable box, turn on the power and bingo it works!! so the next thing I do is check the HDMI inputs (there are 2 of them by the way) the first one was no good the second one works like a dream for my DVD player. What an awesome day I got a 42" Smasung LED flat screen for free. EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day .....I know I did


They are the best, when you get free stuff that people think its messed up and it actually ain't. something similar happen to me with a 26 inch monitor i got.
They ask me if it was worth fixing I told them it could go upwards of $150 to get it fixed. she told me yeah that's what the repair guy told me, and she gave it to me because it was a 26 monitor that I use to have and loved. so I got it home turned it on and it turned on but, 2 seconds later turned right back off. so I checked on the net and it was a capacitor on the power supply cost me 8 dollars to replace it. And it's been working flawlessly ever since. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a preview of the front vent, still needs to be cleaned up and painted but I figured I'd show it.


Yeah I'm going to have to do the same or something similar to mine right now i had to take off the top cover of the phantom because the mesh really restricts air flow. i think i just gonna change or modify the top one for the 200mm fans to breath better.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Yeah I'm going to have to do the same or something similar to mine right now i had to take off the top cover of the phantom because the mesh really restricts air flow. i think i just gonna change or modify the top one for the 200mm fans to breath better.


Ever thought of cutting out an area on the back of the top plastic cover ? like the whole on the bottom of the front panel but at the back and maybe bigger. I just noticed an area looked like it was begging me to cut it out (there's a rectangle and all xD).


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Sorry this is a little off topic but I had to share it....earlier today I was sitting on my patio and saw my neighbor doing some work in his garage, I happen to notice there was a flat screen tv sitting on the floor, I hemmed and hawed about it for a few minutes and thought GO FOR IT, so I asked him "hey Roy what's with the tv there?" he says "it's my sons tv and he broke the HDMI input on the back and can't get it to work" so I said " what are you going to do with it?" him "we are just going to get rid of it" me "can I have a look at it?" him "sure if you're good at fixing these things, the guy at Bestbuy said it would cost about $300 to fix it but if you want it and can fix it, it's yours" me "cool thanks Roy I'll let you know what happens" So I bring it into the house, hook up the power, hook up the component cables for my cable box, turn on the power and bingo it works!! so the next thing I do is check the HDMI inputs (there are 2 of them by the way) the first one was no good the second one works like a dream for my DVD player. What an awesome day I got a 42" Smasung LED flat screen for free. EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day .....I know I did


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> Just a preview of the front vent, still needs to be cleaned up and painted but I figured I'd show it.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ever thought of cutting out an area on the back of the top plastic cover ? like the whole on the bottom of the front panel but at the back and maybe bigger. I just noticed an area looked like it was begging me to cut it out (there's a rectangle and all xD).


wow. never noticed that, nice find I'm going to cut the out then see how air flow is after word's should make a noticeable difference!


----------



## steelkevin

I don't know whether it'll make great difference or not but yeah, it's definitely something to try.

Just went to the car part store (it's like a minute or two on foot from my place







) and took a couple of photos of some stuff just so I could post them here and ask you what you think and if it'll do ^^ :








I intend to paint every little bit of black plastic the case has (hdd brackets, dvd frame, black lines, fan controller, usb/jack part, fan frames, fans). Will that amound of sand paper be enough ?

I also intend to paint every black metal (pci, dvd, meshes, screws), can I use the same products for both or will I have to buy more stuff ?

I couldn't find any adhesion promoter so I'll probably do without.

I'd like the plastic to look as it does now, will those products allow that ?

Photos were taken with a Samsung Galaxy S so yeah, they're not the best possible quality ^^


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I don't know whether it'll make great difference or not but yeah, it's definitely something to try.
> Just went to the car part store (it's like a minute or two on foot from my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and took a couple of photos of some stuff just so I could post them here and ask you what you think and if it'll do ^^ :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to paint every little bit of black plastic the case has (hdd brackets, dvd frame, black lines, fan controller, usb/jack part, fan frames, fans). Will that amound of sand paper be enough ?
> I also intend to paint every black metal (pci, dvd, meshes, screws), can I use the same products for both or will I have to buy more stuff ?
> I couldn't find any adhesion promoter so I'll probably do without.
> I'd like the plastic to look as it does now, will those products allow that ?
> Photos were taken with a Samsung Galaxy S so yeah, they're not the best possible quality ^^


I wouldn't know what to say since this is totally different brands than the one's used here but if it states like it says there on the bottom on the can professional results should be good.

sanding paper is good for flat metals, but i would recommend the scotch bright pads for plastics this way you wont damage the plastic just remove the shinny finish. but it can be used with caution.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> sanding paper is good for flat metals, but i would recommend the scotch bright pads for plastics this way you wont damage the plastic just remove the shinny finish. but it can be used with caution.


From experience, this man speaks truth. Sand paper, even very fine, can scratch deep grooves into the plastic that no amount of paint will hide.


----------



## steelkevin

alright thanks guys, so now I've just gotta find some "scotch bright" ^^


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> alright thanks guys, so now I've just gotta find some "scotch bright" ^^


well i found some in Walmart it's not the red scotch bright pads but it's close enough. if not eBay is your friend lol

Features:
For scuffing before applying paint and primer-surfacer
Does not rust like steel wool
Made of nylon web
Rinse clean
9" x 6" in size
20 pads per boxCan be used over and over again. For used car reconditioning, cleaning upholstery, headliners, door pads, chrome and cleaning of white wall tires.
Maroon Scotch Brite Pad

This is what you need, *Walmart scotch bright pads*


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Some pics on page 1113, with detailed pics of the mounting setup on page 1114.
> It is not quite as you describe with it being in place of the lower pair of 120's, this setup actually works very well and doesn't obstruct anything or hinder the side cover removal.
> Darlene


Looks good. I've modded my hard drive bays to fit a bottom radiator. May try mounting it sideways.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> well i found some in Walmart it's not the red scotch bright pads but it's close enough. if not eBay is your friend lol
> Features:
> For scuffing before applying paint and primer-surfacer
> Does not rust like steel wool
> Made of nylon web
> Rinse clean
> 9" x 6" in size
> 20 pads per boxCan be used over and over again. For used car reconditioning, cleaning upholstery, headliners, door pads, chrome and cleaning of white wall tires.
> Maroon Scotch Brite Pad
> This is what you need, *Walmart scotch bright pads*


Gosh that is expensive


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Gosh that is expensive


Well it's a pack of 20..

You could probably get them individually or smaller packages if you wanted to.


----------



## stratmaster458

I want to pain the black trim on my white phantom some sort of blue, I was thing doing this:

1. sand lightly with high grit
2. clean with alcohol
3. adhesion promoter
4. primer
5. blue
6.matte clear

If I decide I want to do it, is that the best way?


----------



## steelkevin

How is it that whenever I have an idea everybody gets the same one







.

Plus I have to wait on the money so it most likely won't be started untill next week and I've got school so i'll have to spread the work over several days as I probably won't want to wait the weekend to get it all done. Unless SW3D thinks it's best to not let each layer sit a day


----------



## mybadomen

*Omg guys!*

Woke up this morning to see my Phantom named *"Venom"* was in an article with the *Top 25 PC's World wide !!*!! An article here by *Maximum PC Magazine* !! almost crapped myself









*Here's the article : http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-0*



*Wow is all i have to say.

Hope you guys enjoy it i haven't even read it yet !
*

*
MybadOmen*


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Omg guys!*
> Woke up this morning to see my Phantom named *"Venom"* was in an article with the *Top 25 PC's World wide !!*!! An article here by *Maximum PC Magazine* !! almost crapped myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the article : http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-0*
> 
> *Wow is all i have to say.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy it i haven't even read it yet !
> *
> 
> *
> MybadOmen*


*Congrats* MBO !







That's awesome. You totally deserved it


----------



## reaver83

Didin't you say something about Bill Owen giving you his stamp of approval about 4 or 5 months ago? the article reads that he hand picked the top 10, thats why I ask


----------



## kgtuning

Awesome.. congrats Omen!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Didin't you say something about Bill Owen giving you his stamp of approval about 4 or 5 months ago? the article reads that he hand picked the top 10, thats why I ask


Yeah Bill Loved my build and likes my new one also. He also did an article on the build and has became a sponsor on my new Mass Effect 3 build since then.

*Article from Mnpctech (Bill Owen) is here:
*
http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/02/29/nzxt-phantom-venom-pc-mod-is-inspiring/

*And Bill is without debate the King of Modding and a huge inspiration to many of the Modder's we see today.Including me of course.
*

*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> I want to pain the black trim on my white phantom some sort of blue, I was thing doing this:
> 1. sand lightly with high grit
> 2. clean with alcohol
> 3. adhesion promoter
> 4. primer
> 5. blue
> 6.matte clear
> If I decide I want to do it, is that the best way?


Yeah that the way! but use red scotch brite pads for sanding plastics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> How is it that whenever I have an idea everybody gets the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Plus I have to wait on the money so it most likely won't be started untill next week and I've got school so i'll have to spread the work over several days as I probably won't want to wait the weekend to get it all done. Unless SW3D thinks it's best to not let each layer sit a day


well letting the paint dry for a whole day between layers is actually better because each coat sets. and well have better adhesion one on the other.
But not everybody has the patients to do it! that's way i haven't recommended it. I done even wait knowing it's better


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Omg guys!*
> Woke up this morning to see my Phantom named *"Venom"* was in an article with the *Top 25 PC's World wide !!*!! An article here by *Maximum PC Magazine* !! almost crapped myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [B
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ] Here's the article : http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-0[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow is all i have to say.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy it i haven't even read it yet !
> *
> 
> *
> MybadOmen*


congrats!!!! Omen.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Yeah that the way! but use red scotch brite pads for sanding plastics
> well letting the paint dry for a whole day between layers is actually better because each coat sets. and well have better adhesion one on the other.
> But not everybody has the patients to do it! that's way i haven't recommended it. I done even wait knowing it's better


red scotch sanding pads? What are they?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> red scotch sanding pads? What are they?


Walmart red scotch brite pads

That's a whole pack I imagine they sell smaller packs.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Just a picture of my Phantom put back together and In it's rightfull place tell I get the new mobo and processor. and evil jerry works his magic for me


----------



## Dadodil

Just to clarify - Is the Silver Arrow CPU cooler in the way of the *top* 200mm fan, or the (optional) *side* mounted 200mm fan?


----------



## faMine

The side fan is what won't fit.


----------



## Bonkers

I cant seem to get motivated to finish my project lol. :/


----------



## reaver83

I got 3 car projects, (one being my daily driver) wrapping up school for the semester, and other various projects going on, and work a couple nights a week. Everything going on right now, it's hard to make time for this project, but I gotta get started soon. The reason why I even bought this case was temps were WAY too high in my current case last summer. Starting to get back up there, this week I was recording 119F on my Northbridge via NZXT temp probes that came with my Guardian case.


----------



## evil jerry

I made a little progress tonight on mine. After testing my waterloop for the last 24 hours I was able to finally fire up my Phantom for the very first time.

*Let me tell you a 200mm Front Blue Led fan looks Horrible in a Military Green Case.*










LOL, this is worth a laugh.
and I don't know what I was thinking about Green LED switches either.

PS: That front panel I'm working on the mesh for it right now.

Now get motivated!!!!!!!!!!! even though i'm not even motivated to put windows on the SSD yet. lol


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I made a little progress tonight on mine. After testing my waterloop for the last 24 hours I was able to finally fire up my Phantom for the very first time.
> *Let me tell you a 200mm Front Blue Led fan looks Horrible in a Military Green Case.*
> LOL, this is worth a laugh.
> and I don't know what I was thinking about Green LED switches either.
> PS: That front panel I'm working on the mesh for it right now.
> Now get motivated!!!!!!!!!!! even though i'm not even motivated to put windows on the SSD yet. lol


What are you gonna do? LED mod I'm guessing? On both the fan and the board.

I bet that trim would look fantastic in sand. Or upholstered in cammo for a completely different texture.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> What are you gonna do? LED mod I'm guessing? On both the fan and the board.
> I bet that trim would look fantastic in sand. Or upholstered in cammo for a completely different texture.


You know I've throw the idea around in my head from the beginning to do the trim in sand or another color as my full intentions where to have black mesh with a different color accent trim. However I think the black just fits it well. As i'm afraid if I do trim in sand color or something that it would overpower and not look good with the green.

LED mods, yes led's are getting changed to white. I'm gonna let soundworks do his magic on that.


----------



## Bonkers

Yea, this is the last week of school for me as well. Tonight was my first night using a dremel tool to cut any metal and I may just be being to hard on myself but Im not a very big fan of it.

The idea was to put the mesh over the side panel piece I cut off, so i could put some paint under it and just to be different from what everyone else had figured out how to do with the mesh. Anywho, here it is.

Feedback is welcome, as in if you know how I can fix it please let me know lol.


----------



## evil jerry

Bonkers I love the idea and it looks like you got a pretty decent cut on your metal.

Dremels are great for cutting small pieces. While Grinders are great for big cuts
And Jigsaws are Ideal for cutting long strait lines.

Anyways

I do recommend you pick up a File set.









http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=100091245&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=100091245&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D25X-_-100091245

I have this exact set and I use it on everything I cut. From the plastic door of my Phantom to the Metal side panel window.

So make your first rough cut and File it to shape.

(I learned this from k.3nny as I wanted to know how he cutout his front door)


----------



## steelkevin

Ok, so I've got 50€ ready on my account for the paint etc and twenty more to fix the front door I broke last year :s.

I'll let each coat dry a whole day as it'll be in my basement and I might not find adhesion promoter.

Hopping out in a bit (going to a different shop, that one ain't 2 minutes on foot from my place though ^^).


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok, so I've got 50€ ready on my account for the paint etc and twenty more to fix the front door I broke last year :s.
> I'll let each coat dry a whole day as it'll be in my basement and I might not find adhesion promoter.
> Hopping out in a bit (going to a different shop, that one ain't 2 minutes on foot from my place though ^^).


if you keep striking out on adhesion promoter, read the back of the cans for different primers. A lot of the higher end primers have Adhesion promoter in them.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Bonkers I love the idea and it looks like you got a pretty decent cut on your metal.
> Dremels are great for cutting small pieces. While Grinders are great for big cuts
> And Jigsaws are Ideal for cutting long strait lines.
> Anyways
> I do recommend you pick up a File set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=100091245&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=100091245&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D25X-_-100091245
> I have this exact set and I use it on everything I cut. From the plastic door of my Phantom to the Metal side panel window.
> So make your first rough cut and File it to shape.
> (I learned this from k.3nny as I wanted to know how he cutout his front door)


Aha! Perfect, I believe I have a file laying around here somewhere, that should be great. I didnt even think of that


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> if you keep striking out on adhesion promoter, read the back of the cans for different primers. A lot of the higher end primers have Adhesion promoter in them.


I believe MOTIP is like THE paint for cars in France and I read on that plastic primer the words "adhesion promoter" I just thought every primer had some in it and that buying a can of actual adhesion promoter was "necessary".

I think it was that one: http://www.motipdupli.de/index.php?L=2&id=1681
oh wait, adhesion promoter is mentioned on the regular primer: http://www.motipdupli.de/index.php?id=ipg_1352&L=2

I'm confused now, which one should I use ? Would the regular primer work for both plastic and metal or do I really need the plastic one ?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I believe MOTIP is like THE paint for cars in France and I read on that plastic primer the words "adhesion promoter" I just thought every primer had some in it and that buying a can of actual adhesion promoter was "necessary".
> I think it was that one: http://www.motipdupli.de/index.php?L=2&id=1681
> oh wait, adhesion promoter is mentioned on the regular primer: http://www.motipdupli.de/index.php?id=ipg_1352&L=2
> I'm confused now, which one should I use ? Would the regular primer work for both plastic and metal or do I really need the plastic one ?


You might be right. We might have to ask soundworks 3d. He knows a lot more about the stuff.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> You might be right. We might have to ask soundworks 3d. He knows a lot more about the stuff.


I guess I'll have breakfast waiting on his opinion then







. Because I'll probably be buying it after the piece of glass I need to fix the front door and I really can't afford going wrong on this.


----------



## evil jerry

can you not order a new front door from NZXT.com?

edit: http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20fr.htm


----------



## steelkevin

Haha sorry for the confusion, it's my actual front door I'm talking about, case is fine for now









EDIT: but it's good to know a new one would only cost 10 euros

EDIT 2: Holy crap you can get a refurbished phantom for 70 bucks there. And a H2 for only $50, a 210 elite $25 ! God dammit, they don't ship to France ><. I totally would've got any of those three, popped my pc in (except for the SSD) and sold it.

EDIT 3: Since I saw a movie with georgians when I was a kid I've always wondered whether it was a state in the USA or a country in europe. Just checked it turns out it's a state of the USA and a country


----------



## baltazhor

^^


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltazhor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^


Is it just the light or is that grey?

Looks good though!

Cable management is pretty nice, and nice choice on the ASRock board!


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Is it just the light or is that grey?
> Looks good though!
> Cable management is pretty nice, and nice choice on the ASRock board!


Im not seeing any grey lol.

Nice looking phantom! Dont stick around youll get bit by the modding bug


----------



## Neocoolzero

In 2 weeks tops il be getting my Phantom at last








Planning on the special edition white w/red trims,but having some doubts,wont be doing wc just yet,tight on money so will be saving for a couple months and reading more and more about it,but when i do get to wc,was planning on making a whole Resident evil theme using a fronzenQ reservoir,the doube helix ones,and was wondering if blue would be a good colour for the reservoir/tubings and a subtle lighting.
Already got a Sabertooth Z77 that was planning on paiting the shroud white/red for a Umbrella feel,along with Vengeance Ram red modules,and later on some cable sleeving white/red aswell.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> In 2 weeks tops il be getting my Phantom at last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on the special edition white w/red trims,but having some doubts,wont be doing wc just yet,tight on money so will be saving for a couple months and reading more and more about it,but when i do get to wc,was planning on making a whole Resident evil theme using a fronzenQ reservoir,the doube helix ones,and was wondering if blue would be a good colour for the reservoir/tubings and a subtle lighting.
> Already got a Sabertooth Z77 that was planning on paiting the shroud white/red for a Umbrella feel,along with Vengeance Ram red modules,and later on some cable sleeving white/red aswell.


Would be pretty sick


----------



## baltazhor

Its the white phantom


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Walmart red scotch brite pads
> That's a whole pack I imagine they sell smaller packs.


What kind of spray paint / adhesion promoter do you recommend I was think Krylon because I'm painting the black plastic pieces.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> In 2 weeks tops il be getting my Phantom at last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on the special edition white w/red trims,but having some doubts,wont be doing wc just yet,tight on money so will be saving for a couple months and reading more and more about it,but when i do get to wc,was planning on making a whole Resident evil theme using a fronzenQ reservoir,the doube helix ones,and was wondering if blue would be a good colour for the reservoir/tubings and a subtle lighting.
> Already got a Sabertooth Z77 that was planning on paiting the shroud white/red for a Umbrella feel,along with Vengeance Ram red modules,and later on some cable sleeving white/red aswell.


That was my original idea for my case. I was going to do an umbrella theme with more of a Miltary concept. My case was supposed to be flat black with red trim. However I decided to do a little Military Green and I decided to go that direction. I have a Frozen Q Helix dual bay Res but that's not going in this build. I have many ideas for that res.

I had originally planned on cutting an umbrella logo into the front door of my phantom. With so many angles however that would be a huge pain in the butt. I look forward to seeing your build.

I have got two builds I plan on doing before I go back to doing a Resident Evil themed case. I might just do a zombie inspired outbreak style case.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249077/project-attero#post_17091625


----------



## steelkevin

awkward. SW3D didn't come to the forums today when really it was today I wished he would've ^^. Only waiting on that last answer to get started.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> awkward. SW3D didn't come to the forums today when really it was today I wished he would've ^^. Only waiting on that last answer to get started.


Aren't you two on opposite ends of the world? He's probably slept through most of the last 14+ hours...


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I believe MOTIP is like THE paint for cars in France and I read on that plastic primer the words "adhesion promoter" I just thought every primer had some in it and that buying a can of actual adhesion promoter was "necessary".
> I think it was that one: http://www.motipdupli.de/index.php?L=2&id=1681
> oh wait, adhesion promoter is mentioned on the regular primer: http://www.motipdupli.de/index.php?id=ipg_1352&L=2
> I'm confused now, which one should I use ? Would the regular primer work for both plastic and metal or do I really need the plastic one ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> awkward. SW3D didn't come to the forums today when really it was today I wished he would've ^^. Only waiting on that last answer to get started.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Aren't you two on opposite ends of the world? He's probably slept through most of the last 14+ hours...


lol. Sorry man I had some things to do today. had to stack the fridge up you know gotta get some ribs and stuff for the weekend. and about your adhesion promoter and if this isn't a rush situation I would recommend the adhesion promoter for all uses. PLASTIC,METALS,GLASS it's called bulldog it's just an adhesion promoter..

Primer do bring adhesion promoter inside of them but let's say that from a 100% can it can probably have a 15% adhesion promoter to the rest of the content in the can. bull dog is 100% adhesion promotion and flex agent.

Here is the link to an eBay seller. LINK if anything just search on eBay for bull dog adhesion promoter.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> What kind of spray paint / adhesion promoter do you recommend I was think Krylon because I'm painting the black plastic pieces.


krylon is a good none expensive paint. dupli-color is just a little better. but they all do the trick. just remember i would take for the paint to cure completely. I can be handled before the 7 days just treat it with care!


----------



## reaver83

Honestly, the only company I could get that made Adhesion Promoter was Duplicolor, which some people claim to have had horrible results with but me personally, I have not, so I'm going to give it a try. I did not have any way to buy online or I'd have bought something a little better, like 3M or something. I found this at the local Auto Parts Store.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I would own it if I had an unlimited fund. I would also own a 2011 chip but I have not won the Lotto yet.


yah, im right there with you...so im stuck with 1155, like all us other poor people.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Honestly, the only company I could get that made Adhesion Promoter was Duplicolor, which some people claim to have had horrible results with but me personally, I have not, so I'm going to give it a try. I did not have any way to buy online or I'd have bought something a little better, like 3M or something. I found this at the local Auto Parts Store.


yeah you can use dupli-color just don't apply it like paint. you have to mist in on, at least 3 coats lightly spray'd


----------



## kgtuning

just a test...


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Hey I have noticed that I got a blue flame under my nickname here on OCN, how did I get this ? and what does it mean ??


----------



## Bonkers

Just got an email that my Orange 200mm fan has shipped! Woohoo! Will have 3 new fans next week and can hopefully finish up my cuts.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Hey I have noticed that I got a blue flame under my nickname here on OCN, how did I get this ? and what does it mean ??


50 Rep - 1 Flame
100 Rep - 2 Flames
200 Rep - 3 Flames
300 Rep - 4 Flames
600 Rep - 5 Flames

So I have no idea how you got it.

Lulz.

Edit: Oh, 1 flame is now 25 rep.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 50 Rep - 1 Flame
> 100 Rep - 2 Flames
> 200 Rep - 3 Flames
> 300 Rep - 4 Flames
> 600 Rep - 5 Flames
> So I have no idea how you got it.
> Lulz.
> Edit: Oh, 1 flame is now 25 rep.


thanks for the heads up


----------



## bjgrenke

Yes, 25 rep is one frame now. I didn't see your edit at first and I was like whaaa.

Congrats on the flame, SW3D


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Yes, 25 rep is one frame now. I didn't see your edit at first and I was like whaaa.
> Congrats on the flame, SW3D


Thank you!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Hey I have noticed that I got a blue flame under my nickname here on OCN, how did I get this ? and what does it mean ??


It's a way of showing off your rep. You get your first at 25 rep.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> krylon is a good none expensive paint. dupli-color is just a little better. but they all do the trick. just remember i would take for the paint to cure completely. I can be handled before the 7 days just treat it with care!


I am a die hard Duplicolor Fan and i am even on there Success Story page but lately i am loving Krylon Fusion, I am telling you even on Metal the stuff doesnt come off.

Here is an example i made my new Motherboard tray for my Mass Effect Build. Bare metel. So i used etching Primer and then painted it with Krylon Fusion Black.A few days later i went to put 3M Di noc carbon fiber on the tray. (Not sure if you know but that stuff sticks extremely good) Anyway i had to peel it off and figured the paint was coming with it.The paint wasnt even Phased by it.No thats some really good stuff to withstand that. Best part is one paint is good for plastic and Metal.

For my real HVLP Guns though i still use only Duplicolor base coat /Clear Coat Lacquer.

Hope this helps take care guys.
*
MybadOmen*


----------



## Erakith

First attempt at sleeving.. ever.

Came out awesome!

Taken under low light with ISO so forgive the color bleed onto the black sleeve.



Heatshrink marked by the flame from lighter - will wipe it off when it comes to tidying up.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> First attempt at sleeving.. ever.
> Came out awesome!
> Taken under low light with ISO so forgive the color bleed onto the black sleeve.
> 
> Heatshrink marked by the flame from lighter - will wipe it off when it comes to tidying up.


When using the Lighter keep the white heat shrink in the blue flame of the lighter.The orange part of the flame or being to far from the shrink wrap with the lighter does that.

Just some advice.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> When using the Lighter keep the white heat shrink in the blue flame of the lighter.The orange part of the flame or being to far from the shrink wrap with the lighter does that.
> Just some advice.


Advice taken - appreciated!
It's only surface though, luckily - wipes off fine.


----------



## patrickjane

Hey guys has any one done a usb 3.0 mod to make both headers usb 3.0


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

how did I do

I was thinking of putting GTs at top of my h100 rad and was thinking how about will I do that. Also was thinking of cable sleeving fans and most psu cables. The cables on the GTs were a mess


----------



## gdozilla44

Well, I have been waiting for a while before I started to show the rig.... She is slowly staring to come together

Please forgive the cell phone pictures, when its all said and done she will get the photo shoot she deserves but for now this will have to do.

Im currently looking for new ways to increase the orange on the inside of the case, either by sleeving or painting it will be done. Im also trying to find a new way to light the case, right now its just the zigmatek pans and the LED strip from NZXT, def needs more work.
well that being said take it easy on me









Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_OR 140mm UFB (Updraft Floating Balance) CPU Cooler
Board: ASUS Crosshair V formula AM3+ AMD990FX
Processor: AMD-FX8120 Zambezi
RAM: Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000
Graphics: XFX HD-695X-CNFC Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit

GAH day ones hot mess, it hurt my eyes to do it but untill the cooler and the cable extenders came in she will have to stay the ugly duckling for a while more



while waiting for my cooler and cables to come in I decided to get cutting on that side panel




yes... I saw the door mod post and I had to do it... I know its not the 1st time but I think i mixed it up with the orange back







I think the new cooler and cable extenders really cleaned up the guts and made a huge difference, I also removed my boot drive bays and placed plexi wrapped in carbon fiber in its place to hide the ugly cables from the PSU.





lights definitly need more work, LED strip needs to be re-ran. waiting for the new NZXT FZ LED fans to come out before I mess with it


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdozilla44*
> 
> Well, I have been waiting for a while before I started to show the rig.... She is slowly staring to come together
> Please forgive the cell phone pictures, when its all said and done she will get the photo shoot she deserves but for now this will have to do.
> Im currently looking for new ways to increase the orange on the inside of the case, either by sleeving or painting it will be done. Im also trying to find a new way to light the case, right now its just the zigmatek pans and the LED strip from NZXT, def needs more work.
> well that being said take it easy on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_OR 140mm UFB (Updraft Floating Balance) CPU Cooler
> Board: ASUS Crosshair V formula AM3+ AMD990FX
> Processor: AMD-FX8120 Zambezi
> RAM: Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000
> Graphics: XFX HD-695X-CNFC Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit
> GAH day ones hot mess, it hurt my eyes to do it but untill the cooler and the cable extenders came in she will have to stay the ugly duckling for a while more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while waiting for my cooler and cables to come in I decided to get cutting on that side panel
> 
> 
> 
> yes... I saw the door mod post and I had to do it... I know its not the 1st time but I think i mixed it up with the orange back
> 
> 
> 
> I think the new cooler and cable extenders really cleaned up the guts and made a huge difference, I also removed my boot drive bays and placed plexi wrapped in carbon fiber in its place to hide the ugly cables from the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> lights definitly need more work, LED strip needs to be re-ran. waiting for the new NZXT FZ LED fans to come out before I mess with it


Awesome job!!!! I love the side door as it looks like you got a nice strait cut with some clean curved edges, the design is simple and fits well also. I hate to critique your front door since you got it all nice and wrapped up with the carbon vinyl. I used a metal file to shape some of the rougher edges when I cut my front door of the phantom. I have spent a lot of time on my front door.. Overall I love your build. The xigmatek fans fit in perfect. If you wanna add some more orange to your build I would go checkout Soundworks3d's build as he added some nice gold accents to the inside of his case.


----------



## Bonkers

I love the NZXT on the carbon fiber cover!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdozilla44*
> 
> Well, I have been waiting for a while before I started to show the rig.... She is slowly staring to come together
> Please forgive the cell phone pictures, when its all said and done she will get the photo shoot she deserves but for now this will have to do.
> Im currently looking for new ways to increase the orange on the inside of the case, either by sleeving or painting it will be done. Im also trying to find a new way to light the case, right now its just the zigmatek pans and the LED strip from NZXT, def needs more work.
> well that being said take it easy on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_OR 140mm UFB (Updraft Floating Balance) CPU Cooler
> Board: ASUS Crosshair V formula AM3+ AMD990FX
> Processor: AMD-FX8120 Zambezi
> RAM: Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000
> Graphics: XFX HD-695X-CNFC Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit
> GAH day ones hot mess, it hurt my eyes to do it but untill the cooler and the cable extenders came in she will have to stay the ugly duckling for a while more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while waiting for my cooler and cables to come in I decided to get cutting on that side panel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes... I saw the door mod post and I had to do it... I know its not the 1st time but I think i mixed it up with the orange back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the new cooler and cable extenders really cleaned up the guts and made a huge difference, I also removed my boot drive bays and placed plexi wrapped in carbon fiber in its place to hide the ugly cables from the PSU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lights definitly need more work, LED strip needs to be re-ran. waiting for the new NZXT FZ LED fans to come out before I mess with it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you wanna increase the orange visible through the window, sleeve is a good idea or you could paint your fans like SW3D and I did.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> If you wanna increase the orange visible through the window, sleeve is a good idea or you could paint your fans like SW3D and I did.


Hey by the way, did you use scotch brite or 400/600 grit sand paper for the fans ? SW3D told me scotch Brite was better for palstic but I'm going to be painting metal to and I really don't want to buy different stuff if one of them is good enough for both.

Total painting mod budget being 50 €.

@SW3D, the dude doesn't ship over sea and actually, I can't find a single can of adhesion promoter on eBay that'd ship to france







. So I guess I'll have to do without. Anyway, it's been raining all day long so I probably won't go out fetch the stuff today (and tomorrow's sunday) but I'll first only get the primer (about that, will plastic primer work on metal and will regular primer work on plastic ?) and clear varnish because my bro's got a can of white and blue paint (definitely cheap ones though). I'll do tests on one of the two spare PCI things, on the spare DVD one and a HDD tray (plus a couple of different screws) and I've got a stock 200mm fan from a friend's 650D that I'll do tests on too (it's a really crappy fan so I don't mind wrecking it).

@all, Has anybody tried painting the "frame" of a fan ? I've seen quite a lot of people doing the fan itself but couldn't find out whether or not you lot had tried painting the frame.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hey by the way, did you use scotch brite or 400/600 grit sand paper for the fans ? SW3D told me scotch Brite was better for palstic but I'm going to be painting metal to and I really don't want to buy different stuff if one of them is good enough for both.
> Total painting mod budget being 50 €.


You shouldn't use sand or grit for plastic, it can scratch deep grooves into the plastic.
It happened to me, so I'm not just saying it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @all, Has anybody tried painting the "frame" of a fan ? I've seen quite a lot of people doing the fan itself but couldn't find out whether or not you lot had tried painting the frame.


It should be relatively easy, so long as you cover the motors and wiring. Pop the fan off and get sprayin'. Don't get paint on the motor. Seriously.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You shouldn't use sand or grit for plastic, it can scratch deep grooves into the plastic.
> It happened to me, so I'm not just saying it.
> It should be relatively easy, so long as you cover the motors and wiring. Pop the fan off and get sprayin'. Don't get paint on the motor. Seriously.


ok. So I guess I'll have to look for scotch brite then ^^. Which brings me to another question, can I use that on the metal parts xD ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> ok. So I guess I'll have to look for scotch brite then ^^. Which brings me to another question, can I use that on the metal parts xD ?


Sure you can, but sand paper would be more effective. A lot more. The reason you use scotch brite on plastic is because plastic scratches. Metal doesn't quite have the same problem.

Plus a sheet of sand paper is like $.20 over here, it can't be much more in euros.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Sure you can, but sand paper would be more effective. A lot more. The reason you use scotch brite on plastic is because plastic scratches. Metal doesn't quite have the same problem.
> Plus a sheet of sand paper is like $.20 over here, it can't be much more in euros.


Everything's more expensive in euros. Even McDonald's, KFC, etc... are expensive here.

600 Grit sand paper that I posted here was 5 €:


----------



## gdozilla44

Quote:


> Awesome job!!!! I love the side door as it looks like you got a nice strait cut with some clean curved edges, the design is simple and fits well also. I hate to critique your front door since you got it all nice and wrapped up with the carbon vinyl. I used a metal file to shape some of the rougher edges when I cut my front door of the phantom. I have spent a lot of time on my front door.. Overall I love your build. The xigmatek fans fit in perfect. If you wanna add some more orange to your build I would go checkout Soundworks3d's build as he added some nice gold accents to the inside of his case.


BLAH ! I HATED DOING THAT DOOR SO MUCH! I couldn't keep the cutting wheel of the dremel perpendicular to the cuts I wanted because of the dremels body itself. When I took that first picture I was going to throw it away because it looked so terrible. but like you sugguested I took a file and got to work. It took forever to get it close to being good and I still hated it. finally I just had to wrap it in that vinyl to make it tolerable. I have a spare door that I want to try it again on when I have a whole day to spend to it.

but thanks for the Tips and compliments! This is my first build ever so feel free to critique more and give me more ways to improve, its always appreciated.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesh_n_blood*
> 
> how did I do
> 
> I was thinking of putting GTs at top of my h100 rad and was thinking how about will I do that. Also was thinking of cable sleeving fans and most psu cables. The cables on the GTs were a mess


It looks so empty with that mini mobo







Is it just me or is your vid card REALLY bent?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdozilla44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job!!!! I love the side door as it looks like you got a nice strait cut with some clean curved edges, the design is simple and fits well also. I hate to critique your front door since you got it all nice and wrapped up with the carbon vinyl. I used a metal file to shape some of the rougher edges when I cut my front door of the phantom. I have spent a lot of time on my front door.. Overall I love your build. The xigmatek fans fit in perfect. If you wanna add some more orange to your build I would go checkout Soundworks3d's build as he added some nice gold accents to the inside of his case.
> 
> 
> 
> BLAH ! I HATED DOING THAT DOOR SO MUCH! I couldn't keep the cutting wheel of the dremel perpendicular to the cuts I wanted because of the dremels body itself. When I took that first picture I was going to throw it away because it looked so terrible. but like you sugguested I took a file and got to work. It took forever to get it close to being good and I still hated it. finally I just had to wrap it in that vinyl to make it tolerable. I have a spare door that I want to try it again on when I have a whole day to spend to it.
> but thanks for the Tips and compliments! This is my first build ever so feel free to critique more and give me more ways to improve, its always appreciated.
Click to expand...

The file is my best friend...lol. I could not make the stuff I do without a good file.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hey by the way, did you use scotch brite or 400/600 grit sand paper for the fans ? SW3D told me scotch Brite was better for palstic but I'm going to be painting metal to and I really don't want to buy different stuff if one of them is good enough for both.
> Total painting mod budget being 50 €.
> @SW3D, the dude doesn't ship over sea and actually, I can't find a single can of adhesion promoter on eBay that'd ship to france
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I guess I'll have to do without. Anyway, it's been raining all day long so I probably won't go out fetch the stuff today (and tomorrow's sunday) but I'll first only get the primer (about that, will plastic primer work on metal and will regular primer work on plastic ?) and clear varnish because my bro's got a can of white and blue paint (definitely cheap ones though). I'll do tests on one of the two spare PCI things, on the spare DVD one and a HDD tray (plus a couple of different screws) and I've got a stock 200mm fan from a friend's 650D that I'll do tests on too (it's a really crappy fan so I don't mind wrecking it).
> @all, Has anybody tried painting the "frame" of a fan ? I've seen quite a lot of people doing the fan itself but couldn't find out whether or not you lot had tried painting the frame.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Sure you can, but sand paper would be more effective. A lot more. The reason you use scotch brite on plastic is because plastic scratches. Metal doesn't quite have the same problem.
> Plus a sheet of sand paper is like $.20 over here, it can't be much more in euros.


you can use the scotch brite pad on metal or plastic, all you want to achieve is a ruff surface to paint on, so the paint sticks. And about the adhesion promoter just take a pic of the bull dog adhesion promoter to your local store and ask them if they have something equivalent to that. all come to end just scuff the surface real good and after words clean it with some 91% alcohol not less or some mineral spirit its like lacquer thinner. and wear some glove or wash your hands really good to avoid getting oils from you hands on the plastic after you sand it and clean it to achieve a good adhesion to the plastic. Good luck


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> you can use the scotch brite pad on metal or plastic, all you want to achieve is a ruff surface to paint on, so the paint sticks. And about the adhesion promoter just take a pic of the bull dog adhesion promoter to your local store and ask them if they have something equivalent to that. all come to end just scuff the surface real good and after words clean it with some 91% alcohol not less or some mineral spirit its like lacquer thinner. and wear some glove or wash your hands really good to avoid getting oils from you hands on the plastic after you sand it and clean it to achieve a good adhesion to the plastic. Good luck


do I need to use the adhesion promoter if I am painting plexi? I have sanded it and eveything.


----------



## Bonkers

nvm, answered my own question.

My 140 mm Aerocool shark came in today, I love it so far. Its not very loud at all. I was worried when I first read some reviews.


----------



## kgtuning

updated build log.


----------



## thrasherht

So today I decided my phantom was too regular. So I decided to start modding it.

here is the link for the log.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249724/nzxt-phantom-work-log


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> nvm, answered my own question.
> My 140 mm Aerocool shark came in today, I love it so far. Its not very loud at all. I was worried when I first read some reviews.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a mean looking fan







I'm thinking of upgrading my 120mm Cooler Master front fan to a 140mm NZXT FZ.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> That's a mean looking fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading my 120mm Cooler Master front fan to a 140mm NZXT FZ.


I have the 140mm NZXT fan, it is nice and quiet and matches the rest of my NZXT fans.

on a side note. I was listening to this song when I looked at your post.





and it was awesome because your avatar is was dancing almost perfectly in beat with the song.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> That's a mean looking fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading my 120mm Cooler Master front fan to a 140mm NZXT FZ.


Thanks! I saw where ItDiva suggested that fan the other day and for the price/specs I couldnt find anything better. I dont need an led fans since I have my led strip and my 2nd 200 mm orange led fan is in the mail. So Ill be good to go after next week. If I had the money for a 680 id stick a fork in this build and be done!


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> I have the 140mm NZXT fan, it is nice and quiet and matches the rest of my NZXT fans.
> on a side note. I was listening to this song when I looked at your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was awesome because your avatar is was dancing almost perfectly in beat with the song.


I actually put that music on and watched the little dude dance x)


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> I have the 140mm NZXT fan, it is nice and quiet and matches the rest of my NZXT fans.
> on a side note. I was listening to this song when I looked at your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was awesome because your avatar is was dancing almost perfectly in beat with the song.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I actually put that music on and watched the little dude dance x)


LOL







That little dude can dance to anything perfectly


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little dude can dance to anything perfectly


Haha, I'll give him a chance at my Harold & Kumar 2 playlist tomorrow


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> It looks so empty with that mini mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is your vid card REALLY bent?


It just you that vid card just looks bent in that pic. only part bent on that card is the metal where the skrews are. Also I need to hide that little rat's nest at the bottom


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesh_n_blood*
> 
> It just you that vid card just looks bent in that pic. only part bent on that card is the metal where the skrews are. Also I need to hide that little rat's nest at the bottom


Good, looked like it was gonna break at first







Have you ever thought about making custom holes for the front panel connectors? That way they don't have to go all the way up from the bottom holes.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> do I need to use the adhesion promoter if I am painting plexi? I have sanded it and eveything.


If you don't want the paint to come off easily, yeah!


----------



## BVM

I just ordered a Phantom Newegg edition (black & orange). Mods to follow! I am going to go with a KTM theme.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I just ordered a Phantom Newegg edition (black & orange). Mods to follow! I am going to go with a KTM theme.


One of the nicest Phantoms







Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## BVM

Looking for Orange LED fans on frozencpu right now. Just not sure what all I need.

I know I want to add a side window. Prob going with this one:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9043/asw-38/DIY_Window_Kit_-_LL_LAG_Window_w_2_x_120mm_Horizontal_Blow_Holes_1399_x_15.html

Fan options. I am hoping you Phantom owners can help me with fitment.
120mm
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12880/fan-853/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_120mm_Fan_-_Orange_BFF-BLF-12025O-RP.html?tl=g36c15#blank

200mm
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12882/fan-855/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_200mm_Fan_-_Orange_BFF-BLF-20020O-RP.html?tl=g36c15#blank

140mm
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12881/fan-854/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_140mm_Fan_-_Orange_BFF-BLF-14025O-RP.html?tl=g36c15

230mm
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12883/fan-856/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_230mm_Fan_-_Orange_BFF-BLF-23030O-RP.html?tl=g36c15s1393

Help would be appreciated!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> I just ordered a Phantom Newegg edition (black & orange). Mods to follow! I am going to go with a KTM theme.


I hope you used this promo code

EMCYTZT1499

That is 20% off almost all NZXT cases and makes Shipping free.

I think it's only good threw the weekend so if anyone been lurking and not got a phantom yet.

I almost was tempted to pick up a Phantom 410 for $79.99 shipped


----------



## BVM

You know, when I entered that code, it said it was invalid about an hour ago!

My big concern is getting all the fans I need. Please help guys, I'd like to get them ordered tonight!


----------



## evil jerry

I tried it this morning



and just now

I would be emailing Newegg or something then as I would wanna save $26.00


----------



## BVM

Thanks Jerry, I sent newegg an email but I should probably call them. + for you trying to save me some $$.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I hope you used this promo code
> EMCYTZT1499
> That is 20% off almost all NZXT cases and makes Shipping free.
> I think it's only good threw the weekend so if anyone been lurking and not got a phantom yet.
> I almost was tempted to pick up a Phantom 410 for $79.99 shipped


Way to help people out man!


----------



## BVM

Catherine: Hi, my name is Catherine. How may I help you?
Steven: Did you see the problem about my checkout code?
Catherine: I would be glad to assist you. Can you please give me one moment while I look into this for you?

Steven: Sure
Catherine: Thank you for holding. We would like to honor the promo code by offering your a $25.00 credit. You can simply email me at [email protected] with the order# once it ships out so that I can issue you the credit.

Steven: Thats awesome, and why I use Newegg!
Catherine: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
Steven: Thats all. Thank you.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> You know, when I entered that code, it said it was invalid about an hour ago!
> 
> My big concern is getting all the fans I need. Please help guys, I'd like to get them ordered tonight!


the 200mm won't fit because only the nzxt branded ones do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> the 200mm won't fit because only the nzxt branded ones do.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


and if you ever decide to get cutting happy. The NZXT 200mm fan pushes the limit on front mounting it. It's case wall to case wall. Any other brand fan would of never fit in front of my case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I know this is information you don't need from me, but i'm trying to kill time as primer dries.


----------



## Rowey

Just to let you all know Ive just PM'd Es about the next upcoming contest (well the one that was, but only i entered -.-)

Anyway, should be one being announced shortly I should think. Keep your noses and fingers peeled


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Just to let you all know Ive just PM'd Es about the next upcoming contest (well the one that was, but only i entered -.-)
> Anyway, should be one being announced shortly I should think. Keep your noses and fingers peeled


I am excited i wanna participate!!!!


----------



## BVM

Contest?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Contest?


Es was looking for contest suggestions a while ago and we came up with having a photo contest. Everyone agreed but we haven't heard anything since


----------



## evil jerry

Not much new, You can comment here or my build log if you wish.
The side panel is just black primer, ready for it's coat of Light Woodland Green.
I ordered 30feet of u-channel molding , lol. I need enough for this project and a few other future projects.
Mesh has been inserted into my front door. I decided to just keep it simple for now and just put the plain mesh in as I'm gonna probably design something later on.


















I've gotten so much valuable feedback already from all the Phantom owners. It keeps me going and motivates me to finish and push the limits. I am an Amatur builder like everyone else in here. I'm just having fun really.

So with that said I have talked to a few people and I am considering running for May's Mod of the month? Do you think my phantom is worth it? Does it have a shot at winning?

Please honest feedback, even if it's bad I want it.

Thank you,
evil jerry


----------



## Bonkers

I say go for it. What do you have to lose? You have an awesome looking phantom. This is my Guinea pig build, just seeing what I can do and what I can't do. Once I get a few more builds done over the years I hope to crank out something pretty stellar. The desk mods and custom cases are calling my name lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I say go for it. What do you have to lose? You have an awesome looking phantom. This is my Guinea pig build, just seeing what I can do and what I can't do. Once I get a few more builds done over the years I hope to crank out something pretty stellar. The desk mods and custom cases are calling my name lol.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You can only enter in twice for Mod of the Month. And thank you on the compliment.


----------



## steelkevin

In my honest opinion you should wait next month. Your mod isn't finished yet, give it some time. Make it exactly as you want it and then give it a shot.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> In my honest opinion you should wait next month. Your mod isn't finished yet, give it some time. Make it exactly as you want it and then give it a shot.


I should go for it lol


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I should go for it lol


Yup.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Not much new, You can comment here or my build log if you wish.
> 
> Please honest feedback, even if it's bad I want it.
> Thank you,
> evil jerry


amazing work man...love how much work you put into this and she looks beautiful....deff better then mine!


----------



## kgtuning

two new pictures in build log


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> In my honest opinion you should wait next month. Your mod isn't finished yet, give it some time. Make it exactly as you want it and then give it a shot.


It should be close to if not by the end of the month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I should go for it lol


Well hmm how can't go against you, Also we would split the phantom vote. So if you do want to go for it I will bow out of this month for sure so you have a better shot at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> amazing work man...love how much work you put into this and she looks beautiful....deff better then mine!


Thank you but I never wanna say mine is better. I think your window is one of the sexiest window i've ever seen on a phantom. Plus your water loop makes me drool. I've gone a different direction on my phantom and I would never want to claim my phantom is better then anyone elses. I have just as much joy being part of this group and seeing everyone elses phantoms. Feels like a huge brotherhood to me.

Also I took a few pictures today since Shadow_Foxx said some stuff about Halo.
It's my Phantom with a Nitro Powered Halo Warthog RC Car I own.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Yup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> It should be close to if not by the end of the month.
> Well hmm how can't go against you, Also we would split the phantom vote. So if you do want to go for it I will bow out of this month for sure so you have a better shot at it.
> Thank you but I never wanna say mine is better. I think your window is one of the sexiest window i've ever seen on a phantom. Plus your water loop makes me drool. I've gone a different direction on my phantom and I would never want to claim my phantom is better then anyone elses. I have just as much joy being part of this group and seeing everyone elses phantoms. Feels like a huge brotherhood to me.
> Also I took a few pictures today since Shadow_Foxx said some stuff about Halo.
> It's my Phantom with a Nitro Powered Halo Warthog RC Car I own.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol. nah, I don't think mine is competition material. Go for it jerry. love the RC always wanted something like that and always got a P.O.S. tyco lol

Would be sick making your build a halo 4 build with some sick airbrush on the outside of the case with master chief you already got that green


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> It should be close to if not by the end of the month.
> Well hmm how can't go against you, Also we would split the phantom vote. So if you do want to go for it I will bow out of this month for sure so you have a better shot at it.
> Thank you but I never wanna say mine is better. I think your window is one of the sexiest window i've ever seen on a phantom. Plus your water loop makes me drool. I've gone a different direction on my phantom and I would never want to claim my phantom is better then anyone elses. I have just as much joy being part of this group and seeing everyone elses phantoms. Feels like a huge brotherhood to me.
> Also I took a few pictures today since Shadow_Foxx said some stuff about Halo.
> It's my Phantom with a Nitro Powered Halo Warthog RC Car I own.


well you have put a lot more time into yours, multiple windows, great paint job and a overall theme that just rocks, and you could do some much more with it being a military theme with the color you have... mine is just white, and simple, it is sexy and classy but it isnt hard to do...money and a bit of time is all...
I am still not quite done though, still gotta get compression fittings, and im getting the xspc raystom cpu block, and one day NZXT will send me my white braided 24p cable lol.

I did just order the new I-7 3770k ivy bridge though!!! cant wait for that!!! my 2500k is on ebay now lol. Next i just have to wait for the Maxwell series gpu's from Nvidia "GTX 7** series"...maybe the 685 when it comes out Q-3 this year but i kinda doubt it, i think ill just wait for the those 7**'s next year.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Hey guys fixed my build log with picture index for better access to photos.

*Phantom Gold Digger Build log*


----------



## Pikoy

nice build you got there would like to see more


----------



## RonB94GT

I have 2 200MM blue Led fans I'm not going to use on my build. They are listed in the for sale section if anyone is intrested.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

wow! all day just one post! this is slow today


----------



## kgtuning

I am having such a problem coming up with a design for the front door of my Phantom... too many idea's is more like it.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I am having such a problem coming up with a design for the front door of my Phantom... too many idea's is more like it.


Share them and let us help you pick


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Share them and let us help you pick


so I'm in the process of making an aluminum door so the problem is the design on the door. I'd like to stay with my perforated metal theme but not go over board. so my first idea is two chevrons one over the other upside down, like two "V" one over the other made of the same hole design of my vents. second idea is to do either the lrft or right side of the door same as the vents. last idea would be the entire door like the vents. what do you think?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> so I'm in the process of making an aluminum door so the problem is the design on the door. I'd like to stay with my perforated metal theme but not go over board. so my first idea is two chevrons one over the other upside down, like two "V" one over the other made of the same hole design of my vents. second idea is to do either the lrft or right side of the door same as the vents. last idea would be the entire door like the vents. what do you think?


I like the chevron idea and the entire door mesh idea. I love the "view" when you look through the door so having a hole-y aluminum door would be pretty boss. Not so sure I'd be a fan of the "half n half" but maybe if you did it I'd be converted.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I like the chevron idea and the entire door mesh idea. I love the "view" when you look through the door so having a hole-y aluminum door would be pretty boss. Not so sure I'd be a fan of the "half n half" but maybe if you did it I'd be converted.


I'm leaning toward the double chevron too. the only reason I wasn't sure about the swiss cheesing the door was it looking like too much mesh.


----------



## blong48

Hey guys I was thinking of this for my first mod. What do you guys think? How would you recommend I go through with it; cutting wise, what wire type i'll need and how to get it connected through a molex plug.

please ignore the typo in description 1 haha, it should be front panel not fron panel


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Hey guys I was thinking of this for my first mod. What do you guys think? How would you recommend I go through with it; cutting wise, what wire type i'll need and how to get it connected through a molex plug.
> 
> please ignore the typo in description 1 haha, it should be front panel not fron panel


I hate cutting plastic but I cut my front panel out. Plastic likes to melt when you cut it. So I recommend starting your cuts with a dremel at low speed. Cut your basic shape and use a metal file set to get your desired shape. Very time consuming if you do it right. Sharp edges is where you will have the most trouble. That's honestly one of the hard mods to do to the case in my opinion.


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I hate cutting plastic but I cut my front panel out. Plastic likes to melt when you cut it. So I recommend starting your cuts with a dremel at low speed. Cut your basic shape and use a metal file set to get your desired shape. Very time consuming if you do it right. Sharp edges is where you will have the most trouble. That's honestly one of the hard mods to do to the case in my opinion.


thanks for the input. Yeah I figured that this would be a bit of a challenge. Like you said I was thinking of a way to do it without the plastic melting. Luckily I've got a friend with plenty of tools so I could probably get my hands on a dremel since I don't think theres one laying around my garage. And you are saying use a file on the sharp edges?

+1 Rep for the help evil jerry


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Hey guys I was thinking of this for my first mod. What do you guys think? How would you recommend I go through with it; cutting wise, what wire type i'll need and how to get it connected through a molex plug.
> 
> please ignore the typo in description 1 haha, it should be front panel not fron panel


Thinking about doing the exact same thing to mine but with blue LEDs and the V's as less of an angle and 3-4 of them.


----------



## Bonkers

Some nice ideas floating around in here! Get to work lol! I'll be putting the final touches on my build this week. Today was my last day of class for a few weeks so it's getting completed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steelkevin

Ok so last evening I was supposed to go get the stuff to get the painting started but turns out a friend's mum works in some sort of paint shop and can get me stuff for like half price (or a bit more, point is she can get it cheaper) so I told him to ask her if she had what I needed (adhesion promoter included) all in spray-able cans and turns out she does. He just forgot to ask for the prices so yeah, build ain't getting modded before this weekend I think. Leaves the weather time warm up I guess







.

As for the front panel modding, Daniel (the assassin creed red build) had posted a photo-shopped photo of the his front panel with a cut out assassin's creed's logo and with red mesh put there. Now THAT is what I HAVE to do sooner or later but with some blue mesh (will probably do that this summer, like in July) but with a logo of my own (really can't think of anything yet but I've got time







).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> How do you like this?


----------



## DanielMysterio

Speaking of it







. I will do this mod tomorrow or in the comming weekend







. But I dont think, that I can do those sharp edges sharb enough.

BTW: Great Build coming from users here


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Speaking of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will do this mod tomorrow or in the comming weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I dont think, that I can do those sharp edges sharb enough.
> BTW: Great Build coming from users here


Looking forward to it


----------



## DanielMysterio

Current state









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Current state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the tips are off centered !


----------



## DanielMysterio

I see, I'll have to do some explaining







.

Ok let's start

The Assinscreed logo isn't Symetric as you can see in this picture


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And so I wanted to do it like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















The Tape is just a little guidance line to tell me about where to cut it with the dremel. For the rest, I will fille it down with a Fille.

The Picture looks weird to.

Hope you get my Point.


----------



## evoll88

I fig to kill some time (waiting for hydro block/backplate for my 2nd gtx 680 in my switch build) and make my back up phantom rig a little better i ordered some new stuff for it. Old:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The new:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















]


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I fig to kill some time (waiting for hydro block/backplate for my 2nd gtx 680 in my switch build) and make my back up phantom rig a little better i ordered some new stuff for it. Old:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Very clean look I like it !


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I fig to kill some time (waiting for hydro block/backplate for my 2nd gtx 680 in my switch build) and make my back up phantom rig a little better i ordered some new stuff for it. Old:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Like the build, but those tube looks kinda messy where the CPU is. You could have done it to Res/Pump->Res/Pump->Rad->CPU->GPU->Rad->. I think it would look much cleaner







.

Just my opinion


----------



## evoll88

Yeah i prob will redo the tubing now that i look at it but i threw it together real quick scince its my everyday computer and i use the switch for my gaming. The nice thing is i can tear the switch back apart and still be able to game on this phantom. Thanks for looking and the opinions.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I fig to kill some time (waiting for hydro block/backplate for my 2nd gtx 680 in my switch build) and make my back up phantom rig a little better i ordered some new stuff for it. Old:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I like where your going with your build.

Only thing i'm confused about is the two pumps being in series back to back since they have Res built in.

So you lose the the flow rate from the first pump, and second pump is doing the actual work.

I would either run two loops or Run the loops with the pumps not back to back.

If it was my computer the CPU would be on the 120mm Rad as it produces heat but nothing crazy while the Video Card needs that 240 to cool it.


----------



## evoll88

I was just really messing around when i throw it together lol,the 2 res. i have had for a while and fig. i try running them in series kinda like the koolance bay res. with 2 pumps If the pump or pumps died i was gonna order the same ek tube res. and 655 pump i have in my switch build. I didnt wanna put to much into this build scince i only use it for web surfing but i prob will order some compression fittings and redo the loop. In my haf 932 build i did have 2 seperate loops but wanted to play around with the 2 res. in series to see how it would turn out. Temps. are good on everything but i dont play any games with it and i only o.c. the 930 to 4.2. which is out of my old haf case also. I may also buy ivy bridge and put the m.b. and sandy bridge from the switch build into the phantom. May have some diff. pics soon:thumb:


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Omg guys!*
> Woke up this morning to see my Phantom named *"Venom"* was in an article with the *Top 25 PC's World wide !!*!! An article here by *Maximum PC Magazine* !! almost crapped myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the article : http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pr0n_25_new_kick-ass_case_mods#slide-0*
> 
> *Wow is all i have to say.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy it i haven't even read it yet !
> *
> 
> *
> MybadOmen*


Congrats dude!


----------



## skymare

Did some basic mod on my phantom!

I love carbon fiber so I used some of the vinyl I had around.

Here is the result!


It's not finished yet. Still pending to do the upper panel.

Cheers


----------



## kgtuning

@skymare, just wondering are you going to do the trim ring of the front vent In carbon too?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Congrats dude!


*Thanks Bill more then words could ever say. For everything!
*
Sorry guys i haven't been on much i am racing time with the deadline i have on the Mass Effect 3 build plus getting ready to build my wife a new Phantom (Dolphins of course) Plus planning on another new build besides that and hoping to keep going with the Sponsored builds when this one is done.

Anyway take care guys and thank you all for your Support and great job on your Phantoms!

Talk soon

*MybadOmen*


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @skymare, just wondering are you going to do the trim ring of the front vent In carbon too?


It's already done.
(if I didn't understood you wrong).
The front panel is made by three parts. The top is one small screwed piece, the door in the middle and the bottom piece that holds the front mesh.
I done all those three parts


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skymare*
> 
> It's already done.
> (if I didn't understood you wrong).
> The front panel is made by three parts. The top is one small screwed piece, the door in the middle and the bottom piece that holds the front mesh.
> I done all those three parts


Sorry I am looking at it on my phone and the trim around the vent looks black. Lol well what I can see looks great.


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Sorry I am looking at it on my phone and the trim around the vent looks black. Lol well what I can see looks great.


Ok, ok.
Look it again in a computer and you will see it's not black, haha.
It's maybe because the focus was pointed a little bit up and the down section appears blurred.

Cheers, and thank you!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skymare*
> 
> Ok, ok.
> Look it again in a computer and you will see it's not black, haha.
> It's maybe because the focus was pointed a little bit up and the down section appears blurred.
> Cheers, and thank you!


I see now, now that I'm on my computer. Looks great!


----------



## Bonkers

Added some small updates to my build log.

Liking what you did skymare!


----------



## Pikoy

looks good bro keep them up still need to do some last min. touches on my build dnt have much time though cause of work :S


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Yeah i prob will redo the tubing now that i look at it but i threw it together real quick scince its my everyday computer and i use the switch for my gaming. The nice thing is i can tear the switch back apart and still be able to game on this phantom. Thanks for looking and the opinions.


Mmmmmmm, I love Aquagrafx blocks. I really like it. Now... give me your waterblock, or suffer!









Looking very clean. Keep it up!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Ok. so now that the Phantom Gold Digger build is almost done! I'm starting a new Project and it's going to be a Phantom 410. so I'll keep you guys posted as it's going to be a custom airbrush Phantom 410 Air cooled case!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Ok. so now that the Phantom Gold Digger build is almost done! I'm starting a new Project and it's going to be a Phantom 410. so I'll keep you guys posted as it's going to be a custom airbrush Phantom 410 Air cooled case!


Getting yourself some sponsorship are we?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Getting yourself some sponsorship are we?


No. this is outta pocket right now! this is going to be a birthday present for my wife's PC. she is using a old antec 900 of mine, So decided to bring her in to the NZXT family.

And then the antec 900 is going to be my third build with some spare parts im going to have.

well if you consider my brother doing the custom airbrushing lol well yeah he sponsoring me!







but trust me my brother don't give nothing for free imma have to go work in his airbrush booth in florida.


----------



## evoll88

Thanks xnine,just tore the phantom back apart to redo the loop and some new parts.


----------



## evil jerry

Added a few pictures here, and there is two different pictures of the side door in my build log.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

looks really good, came out flawless! hope mine looks as good!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Added a few pictures here, and there is two different pictures of the side door in my build log.


Tubing should be reconfigured so it doesn't look so twisted and messy.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> looks really good, came out flawless! hope mine looks as good!


Thank you for the compliment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Tubing should be reconfigured so it doesn't look so twisted and messy.


It's a work in progress and a long way to go till it's finished but I guess that angle does make it look real bad. It's kinda hard with strait barbs. I have one 30 degree on the radiator.

I'm gonna order compressions and i'm gonna buy a new video card to water cool in the future.


----------



## reaver83

Sorry I haven't replied recently, things have got real hectic recently. Failed out of all my Classes this semester, out of work so I've been at the mercy of whatever little tid-bit jobs I can do to pay the bills.This leaves me with very little time of my own to work on the many projects I have, and right now I need to be working on my 2nd car, because my daily driver is in need of repairs that will take more than one day to do. Also, my access to the welder is very limited, so when my time coincides with the owner of the welders time, I'll get something done. Until then, things are on hold.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied recently, things have got real hectic recently. Failed out of all my Classes this semester, out of work so I've been at the mercy of whatever little tid-bit jobs I can do to pay the bills.This leaves me with very little time of my own to work on the many projects I have, and right now I need to be working on my 2nd car, because my daily driver is in need of repairs that will take more than one day to do. Also, my access to the welder is very limited, so when my time coincides with the owner of the welders time, I'll get something done. Until then, things are on hold.


Well hopefully things will turn around for you. good luck.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied recently, things have got real hectic recently. Failed out of all my Classes this semester, out of work so I've been at the mercy of whatever little tid-bit jobs I can do to pay the bills.This leaves me with very little time of my own to work on the many projects I have, and right now I need to be working on my 2nd car, because my daily driver is in need of repairs that will take more than one day to do. Also, my access to the welder is very limited, so when my time coincides with the owner of the welders time, I'll get something done. Until then, things are on hold.


Yeah bro, I hate hearing the bad news, I been there and it sucks. Things probably really suck right now, things will turn around for you.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Added a few pictures here, and there is two different pictures of the side door in my build log.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gotta admit, I wasn't sure about the green in the beginning but it ended up coming out sick! Keep it up


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Gotta admit, I wasn't sure about the green in the beginning but it ended up coming out sick! Keep it up


Thank you, I will build a computer in any color as long as it's green.

Also my early early pics did not have clear coating. All my current pictures the panels have clear coat on them.

Many many more updates and mods are planned i'm only 50% done.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> It's a work in progress and a long way to go till it's finished but I guess that angle does make it look real bad. It's kinda hard with strait barbs. I have one 30 degree on the radiator.
> I'm gonna order compressions and i'm gonna buy a new video card to water cool in the future.


That's what I was thinking. Just some angled fittings to make it flow a little differently.

It does look really good though.


----------



## Deeya

Okay, so I will be adding GPU to my liquid cooling loop. I have a 240mm radiator mounted up top. Would a 120mm radiator fit rear mounted or would a 240mm mounted on the bottom be better?


----------



## X-Nine

Nice work, evil jerry! Love reverse ATX configs! They're always my favorite.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Added a few pictures here, and there is two different pictures of the side door in my build log.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks amazing man.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nice work, evil jerry! Love reverse ATX configs! They're always my favorite.


Much love back to you and NZXT. Amazing company, I love how you spotlight members rigs. The support from NZXT has been amazing and half the reason I own a phantom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Looks amazing man.


Thank you bro. Let see some more pics of your phantom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. Just some angled fittings to make it flow a little differently.
> It does look really good though.


Great feedback bro, I always welcome it as it helps me improve my build. The Compliment is awesome too!!!

I hope to do some work on Operation Freedom this Sunday. I started a new job for the same company I work for, It's a huge learning curve so it's taken a lot out of me mentally and I've had to focus on that. The window has been painted and done but I had to wait for the U-Channel Molding.

I do wanna tell you where I got it.
BESTBYTE
30 feet for $12.00 and $4.44 to ship Total of $16.44
I took a chance as I did not know quality or the company.
Ordered this Sunday night, Had tracking number the next day, Arived to my home on Thursday.

This stuff is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great price, not thick at all. very flexible as it went went around two 30 degree turns. It's very hard to find where the molding stops and begins.
If you ever considered automotive door molding, that's a huge mistake. This stuff is a million times better. Both in looks and useability.









lol 30 feet is more then enough for a few builds and some overkill!!!!

_
- evil jerry_


----------



## reaver83

Thanx everyone for the replies... Honestly, if I thought solder would hold the case together, I can solder like it's nobodies business! My fear is it would be too weak to hold pieces I cut together, or any weight. Thats why I'd rather have a welder to do the job. IDK, once things get squared away and I have a job again, I could get started on it. sux that it is in pieces right now.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Added a few pictures here, and there is two different pictures of the side door in my build log.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


:insert explicit here: I love that side panel!


----------



## greywarden

New Owner Here, Just arrived on my porch this afternoon! It's HUGE!!!

Currently taking a break from mounting parts in it.

1,000,000x better than the Silverstone Grandia GD06B that cost pretty much the same


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> New Owner Here, Just arrived on my porch this afternoon! It's HUGE!!!
> Currently taking a break from mounting parts in it.
> 1,000,000x better than the Silverstone Grandia GD06B that cost pretty much the same


Welcome to the club. Good to see new people.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 1,000,000x better than the Silverstone Grandia GD06B that cost pretty much the same


 yeah, it's at least better in the aspect that it doesn't have a bunch of parts bunched together heating the system up as much as the Cramped HTPC setup.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nice work, evil jerry! Love reverse ATX configs! They're always my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Much love back to you and NZXT. Amazing company, I love how you spotlight members rigs. The support from NZXT has been amazing and half the reason I own a phantom.
> 
> - evil jerry[/I]
Click to expand...

DAW!









Well, I love being part of the community, regardless of who I work for. And NZXT is really enthused about what people say and do with their products, so the two match up well. I'm glad we have members like you in the community who support and help others. It's what makes the modding community so great.


----------



## watermod

Hi i stupidly ordered a RS360 kit for my phantom, and i cant seem to find out any information about how it fits in our cases. does anyone have any information? im thinking with a rough measurement that it will sit half way between the top drive bay if i use the stock mounting bracket.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermod*
> 
> Hi i stupidly ordered a RS360 kit for my phantom, and i cant seem to find out any information about how it fits in our cases. does anyone have any information? im thinking with a rough measurement that it will sit half way between the top drive bay if i use the stock mounting bracket.


I personal would not use the stock brackets with any 360 radiator unless you support the side in the drive bay. I made a plate that bolts into the top of the case. check out my build log. I have a diffent rad. but you get the point.


----------



## watermod

yep id probably have it partially supported by a dvd drive or somesuch. dayum bro thats a sexy build, i do not have the time or resources to be making such a large alteration to my system however.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

This is my PC in a Phantom with the Gold Digger Theme going. If you want to see my build log here *Phantom Gold Digger*


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> This is my PC in a Phantom with the Gold Digger Theme going. If you want to see my build log here *Phantom Gold Digger*


I'm not putting that in a spoiler, it looks too good!
Great work man.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermod*
> 
> Hi i stupidly ordered a RS360 kit for my phantom, and i cant seem to find out any information about how it fits in our cases. does anyone have any information? im thinking with a rough measurement that it will sit half way between the top drive bay if i use the stock mounting bracket.


Kaged makes a bracket that uses the mounting holes for the 2 200mm top fans and lets you mount a 360 up there. I'd ask him to make you one. They work really well, from what I hear.


----------



## fc4265

About the Phantom's Fan LED switch on the back. Possible to use it with the 2 pin LED switch wire with five LED fans in the case? Are there cables sold to daisy chain them altogether or something?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I'm not putting that in a spoiler, it looks too good!
> Great work man.


lol thanks Erakith







just found I new love that's Photoshop. This is going to be great !


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Wanted to join the club and throw up some pix of my phantom with custom sharpie art.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Wanted to join the club and throw up some pix of my phantom with custom sharpie art.


It's not much, but sometimes the little things you can do to make something yours. very nice


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Wanted to join the club and throw up some pix of my phantom with custom sharpie art.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice sharpie art looks awesome


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermod*
> 
> Hi i stupidly ordered a RS360 kit for my phantom, and i cant seem to find out any information about how it fits in our cases. does anyone have any information? im thinking with a rough measurement that it will sit half way between the top drive bay if i use the stock mounting bracket.


Yep kaged makes a bracket. He hurt one of his arms I believe when I got mine. I drilled out my own holes and cleaned up the bracket myself because of this.


Spoiler: Warning: Click to see the Radiator 360 bracket























If you don't wanna go to that much trouble though. I got a 240 Radiator I would swap ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> About the Phantom's Fan LED switch on the back. Possible to use it with the 2 pin LED switch wire with five LED fans in the case? Are there cables sold to daisy chain them altogether or something?


I'm not sure if it would work or not but if I was a guessing man I would say no. I know people have tried to wire up 3 NZXT 200mm fans with no luck of using the switch. So it is my belief that the most the two pin can hold is two fans max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Wanted to join the club and throw up some pix of my phantom with custom sharpie art.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad to have you hear, For sharpie art I must say that looks pretty cool, I love skulls also. I used to own a SVT Focus that we covered the complete car in an abstract skull pattern.

I don't have many pictures of it as the car was stolen two weeks of finishing the paintjob, actualy we where not finished yet.

Click able Thumbnails


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I'm not sure if it would work or not but if I was a guessing man I would say no. I know people have tried to wire up 3 NZXT 200mm fans with no luck of using the switch. So it is my belief that the most the two pin can hold is two fans max.
> _25118_1353332906256_1019421454_1063336_5263164_n.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


If you buy a retail 200mm, you get a splitter in the box. Correctly daisy chaining the splitters will make the buttons work for all 200mm nzxt fans connected to it.

I don't know about wiring non-nzxt 200mm though.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Glad to have you hear, For sharpie art I must say that looks pretty cool, I love skulls also. I used to own a SVT Focus that we covered the complete car in an abstract skull pattern.


That car looks bad ass, it's a shame to hear it was stolen.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Wanted to join the club and throw up some pix of my phantom with custom sharpie art.


OMG!!!!!....







I WANT ONE........gimmie please









Awesome job dude


----------



## watermod

I was kinda hoping to keep the 200 mm fans in there, after having to remove the entire top section to fit them in, do not order bitfenix 200mm fans, they do not JUST FIT, also part of the shrouding needs removing. im probably going to have to attach the stock bracket to get my line right, then when i see what i am working with make some modifications. psu wire is good for holding things in place.

and sneakybushninja, that artwork is sexy as. i love what you did with it. and the gold digger case, so much modding. also to the person asking about the push button on the back, yes you can string multiple led switches into it, basically get the + wire and connect it to the - wire of the next fan. there should be one + and one - wire left. connect that to the push button and voila.


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Wanted to join the club and throw up some pix of my phantom with custom sharpie art.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love your design, man! It's really AWESOME how you converted your Phantom with this clean piece of art!
Congratulations


----------



## Bonkers

Some nice looking builds going on. Mine is being put on hold for a while. Fixing to move out and just got a new job at a skydive place editing their videos.









Maybe I'll get a new mobo and 680 before I know it. Keep up the good work though guys!


----------



## BVM

I just finished my Phantom Newegg Edition build. I need to figure out a side panel fan and how to mount the NZXT LED light strip. The I/O panel just will not fit.










Awesome cable management (best that I have used so far)
Builds like a full tower, sized like a large mid tower.
Built in fan controller










Finger print magnet!
Proprietary fan mounting and really should come with a few more fans because of this!
"Tool-less" HDD bays need a complete do over. Rubber mounting grommets are way too fiddly
Cable routing grommets are made from the cheapest rubber known to man
No 3.5 bay

Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The kids have lost our nice camera


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Thank you for the positive comments guys. It was a lot of fun to do, the case' paint and plastic is so smooth that the ink goes on like butter.


----------



## kgtuning

@ sneakybushninja....nice case! looks cool.


----------



## nekym78




----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Wanted to join the club and throw up some pix of my phantom with custom sharpie art.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's sharpie? Damn! Nice work! Very unique styling. I like what you've done there!


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's sharpie? Damn! Nice work! Very unique styling. I like what you've done there!


Thank you, and it's actually "Stolen from work Staples brand marker".









*edit* The better part of one too.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That's sharpie? Damn! Nice work! Very unique styling. I like what you've done there!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and it's actually "Stolen from work Staples brand marker".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* The better part of one too.
Click to expand...

Gah! Staples is the devil. Worked there for 5 years in Corporate. One of the worst companies on earth. Still, you used their device well!







Seriously, that's some pretty awesome cartoonish styling you have there. Was it all freehand or did you stencil anything?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Gah! Staples is the devil. Worked there for 5 years in Corporate. One of the worst companies on earth. Still, you used their device well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's some pretty awesome cartoonish styling you have there. Was it all freehand or did you stencil anything?


While I can't comment on Staples business practices, they do make a fine marker







. It was all free hand, some with the panels removed, some in place.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Gah! Staples is the devil. Worked there for 5 years in Corporate. One of the worst companies on earth. Still, you used their device well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's some pretty awesome cartoonish styling you have there. Was it all freehand or did you stencil anything?


you read your PM's ??


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> While I can't comment on Staples business practices, they do make a fine marker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was all free hand, some with the panels removed, some in place.


Wish I could freehand like that!


----------



## fc4265

Can I use the Phantom's push button switch that is on the upper left corner of the back of the case to turn the LED's on and off for 5 different fans mounted in the case? It has a 2 pin cable. If so how do I go about it.

Please help a new guy working on a first build.

Thanks.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Can I use the Phantom's push button switch that is on the upper left corner of the back of the case to turn the LED's on and off for 5 different fans mounted in the case? It has a 2 pin cable. If so how do I go about it.
> Please help a new guy working on a first build.
> Thanks.


You'll need a splitter for the button cable. You'll see mounted to the button there is a 2-pin LED switch cable connected to the pre-installed 200mm. If you buy another 200mm, you get a splitter in the box (NZXT only.)

The problem comes with correctly wiring up the splitters. It needs to be chained correctly. And, you also need a splitter for each fan you want to add to the loop. But only the 200mm NZXT fans come with them, not the others.

So unless you're confident in changing the wiring and creating 2-pin extensions for each fan, or you want to buy 4 200mm NZXT fans, it's gunna be a little tricky.


----------



## hellwalker

anybody got the pink ones?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*


Does the door shut properly with the xspc face plate on? the screws that hold the face plate wont allow me to shut the door properly.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Can I use the Phantom's push button switch that is on the upper left corner of the back of the case to turn the LED's on and off for 5 different fans mounted in the case? It has a 2 pin cable. If so how do I go about it.
> Please help a new guy working on a first build.
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You'll need a splitter for the button cable. You'll see mounted to the button there is a 2-pin LED switch cable connected to the pre-installed 200mm. If you buy another 200mm, you get a splitter in the box (NZXT only.)
> The problem comes with correctly wiring up the splitters. It needs to be chained correctly. And, you also need a splitter for each fan you want to add to the loop. But only the 200mm NZXT fans come with them, not the others.
> So unless you're confident in changing the wiring and creating 2-pin extensions for each fan, or you want to buy 4 200mm NZXT fans, it's gunna be a little tricky.


Ehh, I don't know if it's just something I have set-up wrong, but I have three 200mm LED fans hooked up to the switch via 2 splitters sent to me by NZXT and the button on the back doesn't do anything any more. The fans light up though.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249077/project-attero


----------



## Reaper2794

Nice to see new members. My builds on hold unfortunately... Need someone to help me with soldering and spray painting, cause I dont have the tools and I cant afford to spend much more than what I already have to still spend... Im only 18


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> Nice to see new members. My builds on hold unfortunately... Need someone to help me with soldering and spray painting, cause I dont have the tools and I cant afford to spend much more than what I already have to still spend... Im only 18


good luck with that me i have the money but dnt have the time anymore







still gonna think what i would do cause diablo 3 is arround the corner now so either continue the build or play diablo 3


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> good luck with that me i have the money but dnt have the time anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gonna think what i would do cause diablo 3 is arround the corner now so either continue the build or play diablo 3


It's hard being 18 and having to pay multiple bills even though you live with your parents, paying for your own food, etc >_>

But Im doing my best to stay positive.

If you have a spray gun, can you just buy any bucket of spray paint and use it?

Or is it better to just use cans?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper2794*
> 
> It's hard being 18 and having to pay multiple bills even though you live with your parents, paying for your own food, etc >_>
> But Im doing my best to stay positive.
> If you have a spray gun, can you just buy any bucket of spray paint and use it?
> Or is it better to just use cans?


Like a painters gun for houses or a automotive one?


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Like a painters gun for houses or a automotive one?


The ones for spray painting small things, like the ones you attach to air compressors or whatever /=


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Does the door shut properly with the xspc face plate on? the screws that hold the face plate wont allow me to shut the door properly.


can't you just remove the inner part of the door if you had clearence issues? I don't plan to use mine.


----------



## nekym78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Does the door shut properly with the xspc face plate on? the screws that hold the face plate wont allow me to shut the door properly.


The door closes well ,the screws do not bother


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Does the door shut properly with the xspc face plate on? the screws that hold the face plate wont allow me to shut the door properly.


Looking Great Rowey!!


----------



## k.3nny

I am backkzzzz

I got a new house now, living together with my girlfriend.

New desk for now, tripple monitors dont fit YET!


----------



## X-Nine

Stupid Netherlands having awesome looking houses unlike the US...









Really like the look of your new place, and the Phantom's aren't too bad either!


----------



## k.3nny

ps, i won first place with it


















dont know what i am going to do with the stuff


----------



## evil jerry

Welcome back kenny what did you get? If its computer parts send them here lol. my phantom has taken a huge facelift check it out in my sig. It inspired by some of your mods. I tried to put my own twist to the front door


----------



## k.3nny

haha i saw jerry







!

Red text in the last pic with me on stage







a plexi case and a EK 240 watercooling kit







!

Looking good tho jerry! i live the military? flat green look!


----------



## evil jerry

Oh fun, Kenny that sounds like an awesome prize but it does not showcase any of your skills.


----------



## fc4265

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Can I use the Phantom's push button switch that is on the upper left corner of the back of the case to turn the LED's on and off for 5 different fans mounted in the case? It has a 2 pin cable. If so how do I go about it.
> Please help a new guy working on a first build.
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You'll need a splitter for the button cable. You'll see mounted to the button there is a 2-pin LED switch cable connected to the pre-installed 200mm. If you buy another 200mm, you get a splitter in the box (NZXT only.)
> The problem comes with correctly wiring up the splitters. It needs to be chained correctly. And, you also need a splitter for each fan you want to add to the loop. But only the 200mm NZXT fans come with them, not the others.
> So unless you're confident in changing the wiring and creating 2-pin extensions for each fan, or you want to buy 4 200mm NZXT fans, it's gunna be a little tricky.


Thanks. I have some splitters on order.


----------



## fc4265

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Can I use the Phantom's push button switch that is on the upper left corner of the back of the case to turn the LED's on and off for 5 different fans mounted in the case? It has a 2 pin cable. If so how do I go about it.
> Please help a new guy working on a first build.
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You'll need a splitter for the button cable. You'll see mounted to the button there is a 2-pin LED switch cable connected to the pre-installed 200mm. If you buy another 200mm, you get a splitter in the box (NZXT only.)
> The problem comes with correctly wiring up the splitters. It needs to be chained correctly. And, you also need a splitter for each fan you want to add to the loop. But only the 200mm NZXT fans come with them, not the others.
> So unless you're confident in changing the wiring and creating 2-pin extensions for each fan, or you want to buy 4 200mm NZXT fans, it's gunna be a little tricky.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Ehh, I don't know if it's just something I have set-up wrong, but I have three 200mm LED fans hooked up to the switch via 2 splitters sent to me by NZXT and the button on the back doesn't do anything any more. The fans light up though.


Well I dunno yet because I am nowhere's near being done yet. But I expect that the button is supposed to turn the fan lights on and off that it is hooked up to, When my build is done I will let you know if it works like I thought it was supposed to.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Well I dunno yet because I am nowhere's near being done yet. But I expect that the button is supposed to turn the fan lights on and off that it is hooked up to, When my build is done I will let you know if it works like I thought it was supposed to.


I have the button tested and confirmed with 3 200mm NZXT fans, but not 5 total fans.
If you're successful, do let us know. From an electrical perspective, it's possible, so long as you pay attention to how you're wiring it.


----------



## Kaged

Wow, I've been gone way too long from this place. Close to 100 pages unread lol. Needless to say, I skimmed over the pages, and saw a lot of amazing work coming out of here. Erakith, SW3D, EvilJerry, KGtuning, Famine, your's are a few that stuck in my head right off hand. I'm know there are a lot more that I didn't mention, but everyone is doing great work.

With the help of my wife, we were able to get a few things done to my Cancer Awareness build







Life in general, and being one handed for the last 6 weeks has definitely put a hamper on the build, among other things. Here is the link to my latest update!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom#post_16396251


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Wow, I've been gone way too long from this place. Close to 100 pages unread lol. Needless to say, I skimmed over the pages, and saw a lot of amazing work coming out of here. Erakith, SW3D, EvilJerry, KGtuning, Famine, your's are a few that stuck in my head right off hand. I'm know there are a lot more that I didn't mention, but everyone is doing great work.
> With the help of my wife, we were able to get a few things done to my Cancer Awareness build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life in general, and being one handed for the last 6 weeks has definitely put a hamper on the build, among other things. Here is the link to my latest update!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom#post_16396251


you have an awesome build! Thanks for noticing my build. It's slow going but it's getting there. Hope everything is well.


----------



## Dav34

Hi all ,

Could you please tell me which cpu coolers i can buy with the nzxt 200 mm except the noctua c14....

Thanks


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Wow, I've been gone way too long from this place. Close to 100 pages unread lol. Needless to say, I skimmed over the pages, and saw a lot of amazing work coming out of here. Erakith, SW3D, EvilJerry, KGtuning, Famine, your's are a few that stuck in my head right off hand. I'm know there are a lot more that I didn't mention, but everyone is doing great work.
> With the help of my wife, we were able to get a few things done to my Cancer Awareness build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life in general, and being one handed for the last 6 weeks has definitely put a hamper on the build, among other things. Here is the link to my latest update!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom#post_16396251


Thanks Kaged!

How is the hand now, is it better?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Wow, I've been gone way too long from this place. Close to 100 pages unread lol. Needless to say, I skimmed over the pages, and saw a lot of amazing work coming out of here. Erakith, SW3D, EvilJerry, KGtuning, Famine, your's are a few that stuck in my head right off hand. I'm know there are a lot more that I didn't mention, but everyone is doing great work.
> With the help of my wife, we were able to get a few things done to my Cancer Awareness build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life in general, and being one handed for the last 6 weeks has definitely put a hamper on the build, among other things. Here is the link to my latest update!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom#post_16396251


hey man sad to hear about your arm situation.









Wish i was close by to help out in anyway possible. Your build is looking beautiful and your wife well become a modder soon helping you out!
I wish you the best in this new challenge of life.


----------



## kgtuning

Is U-channel a must for a door window? I was just wondering what everyone thinks. I think if it was done right it would be super clean without U-channel.


----------



## evil jerry

u-Channel is not a must, but you must get the absolute cleanest cut if you go without. On my build I actualy think it adds to the effect but I agree on some builds it would be cleaner without.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> u-Channel is not a must, but you must get the absolute cleanest cut if you go without. On my build I actualy think it adds to the effect but I agree on some builds it would be cleaner without.


It works very well with your window. Just wondering what others think. I'm leaning towards no u-channel but anything is possible.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Wow, I've been gone way too long from this place. Close to 100 pages unread lol. Needless to say, I skimmed over the pages, and saw a lot of amazing work coming out of here. Erakith, SW3D, EvilJerry, KGtuning, Famine, your's are a few that stuck in my head right off hand. I'm know there are a lot more that I didn't mention, but everyone is doing great work.
> With the help of my wife, we were able to get a few things done to my Cancer Awareness build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life in general, and being one handed for the last 6 weeks has definitely put a hamper on the build, among other things. Here is the link to my latest update!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom#post_16396251


Glad to see you back buddy.


----------



## DanielMysterio

WOOT. I am so happy, that the AC Logo came out this great









Here it is. (There are still some fine adjustments to make)

















Quit digging the idea of a red door


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> WOOT. I am so happy, that the AC Logo came out this great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. (There are still some fine adjustments to make)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging the idea of a red door


That's amazing, and some skill right there!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> WOOT. I am so happy, that the AC Logo came out this great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. (There are still some fine adjustments to make)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging the idea of a red door


Add some red LED's to the inside of the door and it will really look great.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Since I'm here waiting on the parts coming back I'm bored so decided to edit a picture. hope you like it!


----------



## kgtuning

Awesome! that came out great


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> That's amazing, and some skill right there!


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Add some red LED's to the inside of the door and it will really look great.


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Since I'm here waiting on the parts coming back I'm bored so decided to edit a picture. hope you like it!
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/866071/width/600/height/465/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> WOOT. I am so happy, that the AC Logo came out this great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. (There are still some fine adjustments to make)


I'm not gonna lie, I thought that the offcenter point on the logo was gonna look weird, but it looks fantastic! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Pikoy

ladies and gents who is getting diablo 3 here ?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> you have an awesome build! Thanks for noticing my build. It's slow going but it's getting there. Hope everything is well.


Thanks







Things are starting to get better everyday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Thanks Kaged!
> How is the hand now, is it better?


Should have emphasized on that a little more, but I had surgery on my shoulder. Have had to wear a sling for the last 6 weeks, so thats where my one handed phrase came from







It's still in a quite a bit of pain, but the movement is slowly starting to get better. Sorry for the confusion there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> hey man sad to hear about your arm situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i was close by to help out in anyway possible. Your build is looking beautiful and your wife well become a modder soon helping you out!
> I wish you the best in this new challenge of life.


Thank you sir. I wish I had more people around me that enjoyed PC related hobbies. I feel like I'm the only one in my city that does it. My wife was a great help with this though, even learned how to use the jigsaw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Glad to see you back buddy.


Glad to be back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> WOOT. I am so happy, that the AC Logo came out this great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. (There are still some fine adjustments to make)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging the idea of a red door
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking great Daniel! I agree with putting red LED's in the door to light up the cut out.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are starting to get better everyday.
> Should have emphasized on that a little more, but I had surgery on my shoulder. Have had to wear a sling for the last 6 weeks, so thats where my one handed phrase came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still in a quite a bit of pain, but the movement is slowly starting to get better. Sorry for the confusion there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. I wish I had more people around me that enjoyed PC related hobbies. I feel like I'm the only one in my city that does it. My wife was a great help with this though, even learned how to use the jigsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Looking great Daniel! I agree with putting red LED's in the door to light up the cut out.


Any woman willing to learn to use a new tool to help her husband is a keeper


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Thank you sir. I wish I had more people around me that enjoyed PC related hobbies. I feel like I'm the only one in my city that does it. My wife was a great help with this though, even learned how to use the jigsaw


Yeah, I know the feeling. Here in PR I feel like I'm the only one too, some people have nice PC's but not nothing compared to these that we see here.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Any woman willing to learn to use a new tool to help her husband is a keeper


+1 I agree


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. I wish I had more people around me that enjoyed PC related hobbies. I feel like I'm the only one in my city that does it. My wife was a great help with this though, even learned how to use the jigsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the feeling. Here in PR I feel like I'm the only one too, some people have nice PC's but not nothing compared to these that we see here.
Click to expand...

Where I live, The only custom PC's I've seen are the ones I've built for family and friends. And those are just cheap parts in a cheap case. Any other PC's are OEM. I too feel like the only PC Geek in this little town


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Where I live, The only custom PC's I've seen are the ones I've built for family and friends. And those are just cheap parts in a cheap case. Any other PC's are OEM. I too feel like the only PC Geek in this little town


Atleast you guys got us and the rest of the OCN community.


----------



## fc4265

Anybody have any advice for hanging the Corsair H100 radiator from the top of the case? Can those two little metal braces that come with the Phantom be used to hang it under the 2 200mm fans attached to the top as exhaust?

Also as an aside, what is the deal with power for the H100? Mine has what looks like a Molex plug but it only has two pins in it and it also has a three pin fan plug in. Do both of these have to be plugged in? Does the three pin get plugged into the cpu fan pins on the mobo? Why does the Molex looking thing only have two pins?

Thanks.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Where I live, The only custom PC's I've seen are the ones I've built for family and friends. And those are just cheap parts in a cheap case. Any other PC's are OEM. I too feel like the only PC Geek in this little town


I Feel your pain man, It's the same here. You can imagine my sis. is using a pc that's running DDR 1 memory I think It's 512Mb.

And on another note make this little logo for my self, Comments and opinion would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> Anybody have any advice for hanging the Corsair H100 radiator from the top of the case? Can those two little metal braces that come with the Phantom be used to hang it under the 2 200mm fans attached to the top as exhaust?
> Also as an aside, what is the deal with power for the H100? Mine has what looks like a Molex plug but it only has two pins in it and it also has a three pin fan plug in. Do both of these have to be plugged in? Does the three pin get plugged into the cpu fan pins on the mobo? Why does the Molex looking thing only have two pins?
> Thanks.


Molex powers the pump.
4-pin PWM fan header gets put in Cpu_fan on the motherboard, and regulates how hard the pump pumps.









Yes both need to be plugged in.

Yes the brackets will mount the h100 fine under the 200mm fans.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Shazaaammm
> We're practically neighbors, at least neighboring rocks in the middle of the ocean.
> I'm on St Croix, and with a grand population of about 65,000, I AM the only high end / custom pc geek.
> Happy belated cinco de mayo.
> Darlene


Wow! yeah you a swim away. lol happy belated 5 de mayo to you too!
yeah it suck's not having other people to share close by everybody in the states. I imagine you get raped on shiping just as I do.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Atleast you guys got us and the rest of the OCN community.


True Dat!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I Feel your pain man, It's the same here. You can imagine my sis. is using a pc that's running DDR 1 memory I think It's 512Mb.
> And on another note make this little logo for my self, Comments and opinion would be appreciated. Thank you!


What is the background supposed to be? are those ball bearings?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Atleast you guys got us and the rest of the OCN community.


Agreed. I work for a major computer company and I don't really any modders like I do in this OCN Community. Heck I would rather get feedback from the community then my co-workers on my computer build. Besides I've already met and become great friends with some of the guys here on facebook.

Anyone in that's into modding computers and such can add me on facebook

besides i'm sure my handle on there would be eazy to guess

https://www.facebook.com/eviljerry


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> True Dat!!
> What is the background supposed to be? are those ball bearings?


gear ball bearings


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Agreed. I work for a major computer company and I don't really any modders like I do in this OCN Community. Heck I would rather get feedback from the community then my co-workers on my computer build. Besides I've already met and become great friends with some of the guys here on facebook.
> Anyone in that's into modding computers and such can add me on facebook
> besides i'm sure my handle on there would be eazy to guess
> https://www.facebook.com/eviljerry


I 100% agree, I'd rather ask for feedback from the community as well.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> ladies and gents who is getting diablo 3 here ?


I AM! It will be my first full price game in a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> WOOT. I am so happy, that the AC Logo came out this great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. (There are still some fine adjustments to make)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging the idea of a red door


what kind of plastic is the door made of ? If its the right kind I might be able to laser cut it, in which case I would laser cut the Aperture science logo in the front of mine


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Well the number one rule is NEVER EVER, EVEN THINK, about having anything shipped by UPS.
> To them, we're "International" and they rape us for shipping and then on the back end, again for "duty & brokerage" once it gets here.
> If a vendor won't ship Priority Mail, (which is pretty reasonable costwise comparitively) you just have to find another who will.
> At least Newegg ships to PR. . . . . Unfortunately, . . They won't ship 40 more miles to the VI. . . . go figure....
> If my mom's advice that overcoming adversity builds character, then I must be a hell of a character.
> Darlene


well anytime you need some help i don't mind receiving it here and sending it too you. I'f that can help same some cash









Oh and like evil jerry said your more than welcome to add me too facebook you and anyone else here's the link to *Facebook*


----------



## reaver83

From what I read from a the Mazda BG Enthusiast thread there is alot of car modders in PR, and I'm sure if they are modding cars, they probably do more than that. Look for people with Loud Mazda Familia cars, they are usually a friendly group of people.


----------



## Draven

Ordered my watercooling loop from Dazmoode.com today should be here next Wednesday now I just need to wait till August and I'll buy the other parts I need.


----------



## addy2uoft

Hi everybody, bought a phantom as laptops werent cutting it for me anymore. I'll upload pics of my build once i find my usb cable or get my bluetooth working.


----------



## mybadomen

*Hiya Phantom guys !*

*Also great job on the AC Mod! Really digging it ! and many more Mods i have seen!

I may have been out of the Phantom scene for a bit but trust me .You haven't seen the last of my Phantom days! I have 3 of them still to do!

Will be also Helping my wife Mod her own Phantom to a Dolphin Theme. That outta be fun!

Anyway take care fellow Phantom owners or NZXT owners in general and thank you all for the support on all my builds the Phantoms and the Switch.

I am pretty sure my next build will be a Dimastech Systems Snc Test Bench but i will still be doing the good old Phantom and hopefully some day some other NZXT Cases!

I have the Sentry Mix all hooked up and it works like a champ with 3 FZ 140mm fans on Channels 1 & 2 also 2 FZ 140mm Fans on 3 & 4. 5 and 6 will also have single or dual fans for more intakes but not sure which yet.*

*Take Care Guys and don't forget to see my Latest work here :* http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log

*Also here is a Photo that i haven't added to that build Log. This is just a Sketch-up of how i think i am doing the inside theme.Remember the coolant is white and Red Mayhem's pastels (Red will be in the Red loop and White will be in the clear loop) Also the blank spot to the right of the little Normandy ship will be 2 Plextor - PX-M3 Pro Series SSD Drives 128 gig each in Raid 0.

Also don't mind the Outside of the case we are only looking at the inside right now for the Theme.I am saving the Mass Effect Logo for the Outside as well as the M8 Assault rifle will be mounted on top.

Here it is let me know what you think.This is only a Sketch-up its not applied to the build yet.*



*Take Care guys and Cya soon,*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> I am saving the Mass Effect Logo for the Outside as well as the M8 Assault rifle will be mounted on top.
> Here it is let me know what you think.This is only a Sketch-up its not applied to the build yet.
> 
> *Take Care guys and Cya soon,*
> *MybadOmen*


This might sound weird, but I think it would look really cool if, on the bottom panel where it says "Normandy SR2", instead of the second N7 logo, you put the logos of all of your sponsors. They don't need to be really big, but I think that would give it a really professional look, and would be marginally more interesting than to have the same logo twice.

I know some people are really against that sort of thing, but I bet your sponsors would really appreciate it, especially since this is a show build.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> This might sound weird, but I think it would look really cool if, on the bottom panel where it says "Normandy SR2", instead of the second N7 logo, you put the logos of all of your sponsors. They don't need to be really big, but I think that would give it a really professional look, and would be marginally more interesting than to have the same logo twice.
> 
> I know some people are really against that sort of thing, but I bet your sponsors would really appreciate it, especially since this is a show build.


Actually... I disagree.







Yes, we here at NZXT would appreciate it, but I want this build to be something special for HIM. He's doing such a great job on it, I think it would just fall completely short if he put company logos on it, even if they were small.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Actually... I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we here at NZXT would appreciate it, but I want this build to be something special for HIM. He's doing such a great job on it, I think it would just fall completely short if he put company logos on it, even if they were small.


Fair enough. I agree it would be special to him. I know how much the sponsorship from each of the companies means to him. I'm the kind of person that, if ever I did a sponsored build, I'd put them somewhere because they'd mean something to me as well.

The current design looks very nice. Go for it!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Fair enough. I agree it would be special to him. I know how much the sponsorship from each of the companies means to him. I'm the kind of person that, if ever I did a sponsored build, I'd put them somewhere because they'd mean something to me as well.
> The current design looks very nice. Go for it!


There will be something Special for my Sponsors







on the build but i also have to keep the build to the Theme. Plan is to keep the Normandy logo's inside And Mass Effect Logo on the outside but there will be of course the Name of the case on it also. We do want people to know its NZXT of course. But keep watching you will see where the sponsors are. I promise you will like it. Problem is i am being forced to leave to work this whole weekend and whole next weak in another state so its really messing me up right now.

But thank you for speaking your opinion that's exactly why i posted it . I want this build to be liked by all NZXT owners and Mass Effect lovers. Actually by everyone









and Please anytime don't be afraid to speak your mind ,it gives me the chance to look at the build from someone else's view point. of course there is tons more i would love to do but at this point i just need to do what i can and get it done.

Really appreciate the honesty and thanks guys.

*MybadOmen*


----------



## X-Nine

Your tattooing your sponsors on your body instead, aren't you? Jeez, you sure know how to party!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your tattooing your sponsors on your body instead, aren't you? Jeez, you sure know how to party!


lol, that would be interesting.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your tattooing your sponsors on your body instead, aren't you? Jeez, you sure know how to party!


I would do it!


----------



## Rowey

Cheers NZXT, I got one eventually


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Cheers NZXT, I got one eventually


Does your USB 3 header hang down or is it at a 90 degree angle?


----------



## addy2uoft

just saw on my twitter that nzxt is now selling orange led silent 200mm fans


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Does your USB 3 header hang down or is it at a 90 degree angle?


Straight down unfortunately







Ive not screwed this in yet, does it cause problems?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Straight down unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive not screwed this in yet, does it cause problems?


You just gotta cut a hole for it.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Straight down unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive not screwed this in yet, does it cause problems?


Depends on your chassis revision. If it's straight down, and your chassis is flat, yes, you gotta cut a hole to accommodate it.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> You just gotta cut a hole for it.










Do all of the new phantoms that come with USB3 have holes pre-cut then to occupy the 3.0 header?

Thanks for the info.

+Rep for both

EDIT:

@Erakith I was one of the first bunch of people to get the case. I got it within like a week of it got released, so I'm guessing ive got to make some more cuts.

Oh well, ill do it all in one go because im buying another 240 rad anyway so ill take out the rivets too while im drilling holes.

Cheers guys


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do all of the new phantoms that come with USB3 have holes pre-cut then to occupy the 3.0 header?
> Thanks for the info.
> +Rep for both
> EDIT:
> @Erakith I was one of the first bunch of people to get the case. I got it within like a week of it got released, so I'm guessing ive got to make some more cuts.
> Oh well, ill do it all in one go because im buying another 240 rad anyway so ill take out the rivets too while im drilling holes.
> Cheers guys


Some of them have a hole, but NZXT has just started SELLING upgrade kits that has the USB3 connector at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## fc4265

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Some of them have a hole, but NZXT has just started SELLING upgrade kits that has the USB3 connector at a 90 degree angle.


If you don't screw it in and just screw the whole unit down to the case with the pcb unscrewed in will it cause a problem?


----------



## thrasherht

Just thought I would give you guys this link for my mod log of my phantom.
I am just doing some paint and other various mods, it isn't a case build log or anything, just me doing stuff as I come up with the idea.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249724/nzxt-phantom-work-log


----------



## blong48

Just got home from my 5 hour trip to micro center and fry's electronics. Bought the new Intel Core i7-3770K for $289.99 at Micro Center then took a drive to Fry's and picked up an Asus Sabertooth Z77 for $234.99. I really wish there was an electronics retailer like those closer to me. The closest is CompUSA and even thats 45min away, and they suck now; they never were that great but now they dont carry anything anymore. So now I have to drive an hour and a half to microcenter and then fry's is ten minutes away from microcenter so its a journey when I want a good deal thats in store only!

PICTURES TO COME SOON!

Anyways I'll be installing these soon and I'll post pictures of the process.

Take care guys and keep on modding









blong48


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fc4265*
> 
> If you don't screw it in and just screw the whole unit down to the case with the pcb unscrewed in will it cause a problem?


I'm pretty sure unscrewing the PCB will disable some of the functions of the block. The USB 3.0 header is bulky.

Pic:


If you remove the PCB you'll also be removing the ports, AFAIK.

As I said though, NZXT are selling a 90degree angle USB 3.0 upgrade kit.

Link: *http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/ac-phan-usb-3.0-kit.htm*

But if you get one of the ones I have (and apparently many others) you'll need to cut a hole to retain both functionality and a level top panel.


----------



## dougcbj

Here is my case. I cut it up a lot to get it the way I want it. I took the small HDD bay and velcroed it to the 5.25" bays. I cut the mount for the front 140mm fan completely off and made new holes to mount a 200mm fan. I cut the side panel to hell and installed a acrylic window. I didn't want to do this necessarily, but there is absolutely no need for the 2x 120mm fan holes on the bottom right of the panel and all it does is mess up the airflow from the front fan, so I installed a panel on the back side to cover up that mesh vent as well, but I left the mesh on. I repainted the case blue and silver with some high quality car paint (my dad is a mechanic/painter and gets it for free). I can't tell you what colors they are all I can tell you is the blue is referred to as Corvette blue and the silver is a silver they use on Mercedes SUV's. I think I did a good job. This was the first time I had ever painted, dremeled, and used acrylic. Frankly the fact that I came out with a nice ending just proves that anybody can mod a case, because if I can, everybody can.










































































I'm extremely disappointed that I couldn't get the NZXT fans apart or else they would have been painted silver, and I plan to also get blue ram and get a modular PSU so that I can individually sleeve the cables blue and silver. Anyway thanks for looking hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Rel04d

Greetings from France











Not a high-end, but only veteran parts which do what I want to do : i5 [email protected], P55A-UD3, 8gig Corsair Vengeance, 460 GTX, Vertex 3.

And still looking for black SATA cables !


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Wanted to join the club and throw up some pix of my phantom with custom sharpie art.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermod*
> 
> Hi i stupidly ordered a RS360 kit for my phantom, and i cant seem to find out any information about how it fits in our cases. does anyone have any information? im thinking with a rough measurement that it will sit half way between the top drive bay if i use the stock mounting bracket.


sick dude, very very nice


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed that I couldn't get the NZXT fans apart or else they would have been painted silver, and I plan to also get blue ram and get a modular PSU so that I can individually sleeve the cables blue and silver. Anyway thanks for looking hope you guys enjoy it.


GREAT job! +Rep!

Taking apart 200mm's is really, really easy. It's the 120s that cause trouble.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> GREAT job! +Rep!
> Taking apart 200mm's is really, really easy. It's the 120s that cause trouble.


yeah the 120's are a real pain. this was my experience with trying to take mine apart...



lol


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> sick dude, very very nice


Thanx. I've cleaned up a few areas, and am going to get some better pix in the next little bit. I'll throw them up when I have them.


----------



## k.3nny

tadaaahh







!


----------



## kgtuning

very nice K3nny! looks good.


----------



## k.3nny

planning on doing dual loop on the pink









But i need to make the whole case new again


----------



## Digivolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> Here is my case. I cut it up a lot to get it the way I want it. I took the small HDD bay and velcroed it to the 5.25" bays. I cut the mount for the front 140mm fan completely off and made new holes to mount a 200mm fan. I cut the side panel to hell and installed a acrylic window. I didn't want to do this necessarily, but there is absolutely no need for the 2x 120mm fan holes on the bottom right of the panel and all it does is mess up the airflow from the front fan, so I installed a panel on the back side to cover up that mesh vent as well, but I left the mesh on. I repainted the case blue and silver with some high quality car paint (my dad is a mechanic/painter and gets it for free). I can't tell you what colors they are all I can tell you is the blue is referred to as Corvette blue and the silver is a silver they use on Mercedes SUV's. I think I did a good job. This was the first time I had ever painted, dremeled, and used acrylic. Frankly the fact that I came out with a nice ending just proves that anybody can mod a case, because if I can, everybody can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed that I couldn't get the NZXT fans apart or else they would have been painted silver, and I plan to also get blue ram and get a modular PSU so that I can individually sleeve the cables blue and silver. Anyway thanks for looking hope you guys enjoy it.


I love the blue and what you did with the 200mm fan on the front. I'd love to see a front shot with the door open.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> Here is my case. I cut it up a lot to get it the way I want it. I took the small HDD bay and velcroed it to the 5.25" bays. I cut the mount for the front 140mm fan completely off and made new holes to mount a 200mm fan. I cut the side panel to hell and installed a acrylic window. I didn't want to do this necessarily, but there is absolutely no need for the 2x 120mm fan holes on the bottom right of the panel and all it does is mess up the airflow from the front fan, so I installed a panel on the back side to cover up that mesh vent as well, but I left the mesh on. I repainted the case blue and silver with some high quality car paint (my dad is a mechanic/painter and gets it for free). I can't tell you what colors they are all I can tell you is the blue is referred to as Corvette blue and the silver is a silver they use on Mercedes SUV's. I think I did a good job. This was the first time I had ever painted, dremeled, and used acrylic. Frankly the fact that I came out with a nice ending just proves that anybody can mod a case, because if I can, everybody can.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed that I couldn't get the NZXT fans apart or else they would have been painted silver, and I plan to also get blue ram and get a modular PSU so that I can individually sleeve the cables blue and silver. Anyway thanks for looking hope you guys enjoy it.


Amazing! I'm impressed. Good to see another person who has done the 200mm fan up front.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> tadaaahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There you go again k.3nny posting all that Pr0n.

I have always loved your builds bro. One of the reasons i own a phantom and gone to the extent on modding mine.

Oh and for everyone who does not know yet. I am in the running for may mod of the month with my Phantom. So expect a update this weekend. Seeing all these builds is motivating me to have it close to finished soon.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> tadaaahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think I may have just soiled myself with glee.


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> There you go again k.3nny posting all that Pr0n.
> I have always loved your builds bro. One of the reasons i own a phantom and gone to the extent on modding mine.
> Oh and for everyone who does not know yet. I am in the running for may mod of the month with my Phantom. So expect a update this weekend. Seeing all these builds is motivating me to have it close to finished soon.


Yeahhh, Let me know when to vote Jerry







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I think I may have just soiled myself with glee.


Soory :$


----------



## GENO'S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> Here is my case. I cut it up a lot to get it the way I want it. I took the small HDD bay and velcroed it to the 5.25" bays. I cut the mount for the front 140mm fan completely off and made new holes to mount a 200mm fan. I cut the side panel to hell and installed a acrylic window. I didn't want to do this necessarily, but there is absolutely no need for the 2x 120mm fan holes on the bottom right of the panel and all it does is mess up the airflow from the front fan, so I installed a panel on the back side to cover up that mesh vent as well, but I left the mesh on. I repainted the case blue and silver with some high quality car paint (my dad is a mechanic/painter and gets it for free). I can't tell you what colors they are all I can tell you is the blue is referred to as Corvette blue and the silver is a silver they use on Mercedes SUV's. I think I did a good job. This was the first time I had ever painted, dremeled, and used acrylic. Frankly the fact that I came out with a nice ending just proves that anybody can mod a case, because if I can, everybody can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed that I couldn't get the NZXT fans apart or else they would have been painted silver, and I plan to also get blue ram and get a modular PSU so that I can individually sleeve the cables blue and silver. Anyway thanks for looking hope you guys enjoy it.


FREAKING AWESOME..........................................


----------



## Gustavss14

Hey Guys.

Im new at this forum and 'im from Denmark, so be patient with me









I have bought a phantom and i have painted it and done some small moddings. Here are my thoughts: 

I'm going to upgrade with a 5970 soon for a trifire setup









Starting a build log soon.

What do you think? any better ideas?


----------



## Shiromar

Please don't quote pictures like that....

I love what you did with your phantom Doug! The only minor complaint I have is that the 200mm on the side panel hides a lot of the beauty of what you did to the inside. Your paint job and cable management make the inside of that thing a beauty, only to be hidden by a huge fan.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gustavss14*
> 
> Hey Guys.
> Im new at this forum and 'im from Denmark, so be patient with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought a phantom and i have painted it and done some small moddings. Here are my thoughts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to upgrade with a 5970 soon for a trifire setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting a build log soon.
> What do you think? any better ideas?


I don't think that 120mm Rad will fit, because of the 360mm Rad.
Make that 240mm Rad as intake


----------



## Caruban

Looks like any more mods to my Phantom are on hold.

I need to buy an engagement ring.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Looks like any more mods to my Phantom are on hold.
> I need to buy an engagement ring.


----------



## Reaper2794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Lo
> 
> Looks like any more mods to my Phantom are on hold.
> I need to buy an engagement ring.


Priority fail

Jk, frickin CONGRATULATIONS MAN!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That made me LOL. Just don't tell my wife









Some more progress on my Cancer Awareness Pink Phantom. I'm going to hold off on updating my build log with this update, because I'm expecting a few more goodies by the end of next week


















Hard to tell, but the plexi(actually just plastic from an iPad2 case, long story) is purple in color.


----------



## Pikoy

nice one kaged looking forward to some updates gonna have a diablo 3 launch party







will update some pics


----------



## k.3nny

Pink for a reason!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Looks like any more mods to my Phantom are on hold.
> I need to buy an engagement ring.


Awesome. congrats!


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Looks like any more mods to my Phantom are on hold.
> I need to buy an engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> She finally popped the qestion??
Click to expand...











Oh God, I needed that laugh. That was awesome.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> That made me LOL. Just don't tell my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more progress on my Cancer Awareness Pink Phantom. I'm going to hold off on updating my build log with this update, because I'm expecting a few more goodies by the end of next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell, but the plexi(actually just plastic from an iPad2 case, long story) is purple in color.












Build is looking awesome Kaged. Keep it up









Sorry guys but something like that is not intended to be in a spoiler


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skymare*
> 
> Did some basic mod on my phantom!
> I love carbon fiber so I used some of the vinyl I had around.
> Here is the result!
> 
> It's not finished yet. Still pending to do the upper panel.
> Cheers


The upper panel and door left trim are already done!
Now my Phantom has a simple carbon fiber mod haha









Here are some pics of the result. I hope you like it guys












Cheers


----------



## kgtuning

@ Skymare....awesome! love the carbon fiber look. it came out very well.


----------



## skymare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Skymare....awesome! love the carbon fiber look. it came out very well.


Thank you kg.
I'm glad to know it likes.


----------



## k.3nny

I like it!


----------



## kgtuning

I'm still waiting for someone to make a phantom case out of real carbon fiber...


----------



## stratmaster458

So I am in the middle of painting the trim on my white Phantom blue. The priming stages went perfectly but I botched part of the first coat of blue, just a bubble of paint.

Whats the best way of fixing this? I was planning on waiting two days for the paint to fully solidify and then hit it with some 600 Grit sandpaper until its smoothed out. What do yo folks think?

Also this past weekend I made a skateboard/trolly for the phantom so I can easily slide it out from under my desk to replace parts etc, I will be posting pictures of it after I finish painting it.

I want to paint my fan casings, just the frame of the fan, I like the blades being white but I want the casing to be the same color as the blue trim. Anyone have a link to a guide for removing the blades from the 200MM fan and one of the NZXT 120MM blue LED fans?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> So I am in the middle of painting the trim on my white Phantom blue. The priming stages went perfectly but I botched part of the first coat of blue, just a bubble of paint.
> 
> Whats the best way of fixing this? I was planning on waiting two days for the paint to fully solidify and then hit it with some 600 Grit sandpaper until its smoothed out. What do yo folks think?
> Also this past weekend I made a skateboard/trolly for the phantom so I can easily slide it out from under my desk to replace parts etc, I will be posting pictures of it after I finish painting it.
> I want to paint my fan casings, just the frame of the fan, I like the blades being white but I want the casing to be the same color as the blue trim. Anyone have a link to a guide for removing the blades from the 200MM fan and one of the NZXT 120MM blue LED fans?


200mm:

Remove the sticker. Behind the sticker is a rubber or plastic circular bit. Get a knife/paperclip/something thin and flick it out. Careful, it's greasy in there. There's a washer and a rubber ring holding the fan in. Remove them. Note the order they go back in.
Fan will slip right out now. Cover up wiring (painters tape sounds good) and protect the motor. Paint!

120mm:


The arrows are pointing at the circular part that the fan blades are attached to. Do NOT push the blades, and apply equal force to each side.
Be VERY careful - searching the thread will show you MANY people who have broken their fans.
The other method was posted by mybadomen and requires drilling a hole in the exact center of the fan housing in order to do the same method as the 200mm - I didn't do that one though, so I can't give any advice.

Sauce: I did it, here are my fans:


----------



## dougcbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digivolution*
> 
> I love the blue and what you did with the 200mm fan on the front. I'd love to see a front shot with the door open.


Here is the front door opened. The only downside here is a few of the pieces I wanted painted we didn't feel like messing with because the paint gun would just toss them everywhere. Also the blue ray drive face needs to be painted, but I don't know how to do that part. To be honest though, I wasn't to picky about the what was behind the door because it is never open given that I never use the drive.


----------



## k.3nny

Oh no









Pink phantom is dead







i think i need to rebuild it with more goodies and loops to keep it alive























!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink phantom is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i need to rebuild it with more goodies and loops to keep it alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Defibrillate it!

3.. 2.. 1.. CLEAR!

and the Pink Phantom rose again


----------



## SoundWorks3D

My new logo.


----------



## faMine

was thinking about selling my phantom locally here in socal.


----------



## X-Nine

@ Soundworks, you have a new logo every day. LOL.

@ everyone, I keep looking over builds in this thread and I'm blown away by many of you. I just can't believe how much effort you guys put in to the Phantoms.


----------



## kgtuning

couple of new pics in my build log


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> My new logo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool looking, but the text is hard to read.

In true modder fashion, I'm making the band by hand. I think I'll put all of that information at the beginning of a build log for her machine as well.







Wanted to do the ring as well, but then I can't get insurance on the diamonds...


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Looks like any more mods to my Phantom are on hold.
> I need to buy an engagement ring.


I know the feeling, Ive got my gf's engagement ring in layaway. Only 7 more months of 200$ payments lol, but I just landed a new job making about double what I was. So hopefully it will be out sooner.

Everyone's stuff is looking nice.







I just got connected to the internet again today. I thought I was about to lose my mind.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> was thinking about selling my phantom locally here in socal.


Why, what's up?


----------



## kgtuning

Wish I could post a picture from my smartphone to here.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> @ Soundworks, you have a new logo every day. LOL.
> .


I'm bored what else can I do. no more modding for now


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I'm bored what else can I do. no more modding for now


I hear the Diablo 3 loading screen is quite enthralling. XD

But really, play games!!! Or fold, or do something wonderful with the incredible machine you just built.

Or mod something else


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I'm bored what else can I do. no more modding for now


What about the Phantom 410 you said you'd be working on?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I'm bored what else can I do. no more modding for now


Join the Chimp Challenge


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> What about the Phantom 410 you said you'd be working on?


Yeah i was going to. but plans changes had to use the money to get my wife some glasses she wanted. so now I have to wait. and my car if getting the rear bumper fixed. So that has been postponed for a bit.
Quote:


> But really, play games!!! Or fold, or do something wonderful with the incredible machine you just built.
> 
> Or mod something else


The machine is not complete yet. I'm using it but with the old ASUS P.O.S motherboard that's always freezing so not really much I can do, until I get the X79 mobo. have the ram and processor here but no mobo.

That's why everyday I make another logo. lol I've been practicing on the new Photoshop CS6


----------



## DanielMysterio

So I had to RMA my Zotac GTX 580 AMP2! and now I got a 450$ Refund.
GTX 680 here I come


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> That's why everyday I make another logo. lol I've been practicing on the new Photoshop CS6


Not bad. Looks a bit flat, and is again mostly unreadable, but it does display that you know how to use the program well, for the most part. There are some small artifacts within the lettering.
Please don't mind the honest feedback. I assume that's what you're looking for.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Not bad. Looks a bit flat, and is again mostly unreadable, but it does display that you know how to use the program well, for the most part. There are some small artifacts within the lettering.
> Please don't mind the honest feedback. I assume that's what you're looking for.


lol don't worry it's all good to have some feed back, And yeah it has artifacts because the rendering process takes like17 hours to render that and i'm just testing it.

yeah i like unreadable


----------



## kgtuning

couple of new pictures for the build log...


----------



## faMine

Don't mean to spam, but you guys should definitely join team OCN for Chimpin!!!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc#gid=3


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Don't mean to spam, but you guys should definitely join team OCN for Chimpin!!!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc#gid=3


wish my build was done to help out.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> wish my build was done to help out.


mine is out of business


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> mine is out of business


yeah my sony laptop is not up to the task..lol. cracked screen and missing buttons and all. glad my Phantom will be done this summer.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> yeah my sony laptop is not up to the task..lol. cracked screen and missing buttons and all. glad my Phantom will be done this summer.


I know what you mean, My i5 is in my phantom and the current rig i'm on has a few parts that still need to be RMA'd. I need to finish Operation Freedom so I can use it and fold.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I know what you mean, My i5 is in my phantom and the current rig i'm on has a few parts that still need to be RMA'd. I need to finish Operation Freedom so I can use it and fold.


Yeah your's is looking good


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Yeah your's is looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok i had to repost this every ware, thankyou and Rep+


----------



## chinesethunda

looks good, I always want to mod my phantom some more, but I kinda like how it is now, I just cut out the rear and bottom grills. can't wait to put some gt ap15s on my 360 rad


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> looks good, I always want to mod my phantom some more, but I kinda like how it is now, I just cut out the rear and bottom grills. can't wait to put some gt ap15s on my 360 rad


funny you say that, I have my rear grill half way cutout right now, gonna finish that cut tonight and the back window cutout(unpretty side) then some sanding and primer.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> funny you say that, I have my rear grill half way cutout right now, gonna finish that cut tonight and the back window cutout(unpretty side) then some sanding and primer.


I dying to know what you did to the other side of the case... When are you gonna show it?


----------



## NassD

Had mine apart to add a HDD. Took a quick pic with my phone.


----------



## k.3nny

Hmm, Lets start over?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> Hmm, Lets start over?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah i've seen the facebook pictures. I'm excited and scared to see what comes from this k.3nny


----------



## steelkevin

About to get the painting started, I couldn't get scotch brite nor adhesion promoter, here's what I've got:

-400 grit water sanding paper
-Plastic Primer
-Blue paint
-White paint
-Clear

Thing is I have no idea how to use the water sand paper.
Any tips ?


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Yeah i've seen the facebook pictures. I'm excited and scared to see what comes from this k.3nny


Yeahh, updated my Project log







!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1147868/p-nk-ph4nt0m-by-k-3nny/100_50#post_17256514


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> About to get the painting started, I couldn't get scotch brite nor adhesion promoter, here's what I've got:
> -400 grit water sanding paper
> -Plastic Primer
> -Blue paint
> -White paint
> -Clear
> Thing is I have no idea how to use the water sand paper.
> Any tips ?


When you are wet sanding you use a spray bottle of water and spray the area you are sanding, but as far as I know you don't wet sand before you paint, first you sand the area you're painting, then prime, then sand, then paint, then wet sand (it takes out the orange peel look out of your paint job) then clear, I think that's how it goes I am not a body guy by any means but I have watched alot of car restoration shows (my wife hates it when I watch them, she has no interest lol) hope it helps


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> When you are wet sanding you use a spray bottle of water and spray the area you are sanding, but as far as I know you don't wet sand before you paint, first you sand the area you're painting, then prime, then sand, then paint, then wet sand (it takes out the orange peel look out of your paint job) then clear, I think that's how it goes I am not a body guy by any means but I have watched alot of car restoration shows (my wife hates it when I watch them, she has no interest lol) hope it helps


Yeah, you can use wet sandpaper dry. The water just makes it a little less harsh, but you want that for the first few sandings.


----------



## Rowey

Got bored doing nothing today so I attempted sleeving a few of the front I/O cables. it's fairly simple. The trick is remember, marking or just finding a way of remembering which wire is negative and which is positive. I'm fairly certain I put that wires back into the connectors the right way around. I'll test it out on an old motherboard first before i try it out on mine. Don't want to short it out, because I'm fairly certain that its possible to do so if you mess the up.


----------



## Garabatos

Hi all this my Phantom case







...


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garabatos*
> 
> Hi all this my Phantom case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garabatos*
> 
> Hi all this my Phantom case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ahh a virgin in the crowd's. lol Welcome!


----------



## kgtuning

Welcome Garabatos!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Garabatos that's scribble in Spanish! where you from mate ?


----------



## Erakith

oHai dere!


----------



## Rowey

Good ram, I love Mushkin memory.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share something here, I'm helping evil jerry make a nice cover photo for his OPERATION FREEDOM build. since I'm waiting on some things to fall into place. Here is what I have done so far and any suggestion or comments would be appreciated.

Started from this.



And this is what i've done so far.



The soundworks3d will be removed once im done from this location just in case


----------



## kgtuning

Pretty cool picture. good start


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to share something here, I'm helping evil jerry make a nice cover photo for his OPERATION FREEDOM build. since I'm waiting on some things to fall into place. Here is what I have done so far and any suggestion or comments would be appreciated.
> Started from this.
> 
> And this is what i've done so far.


Very nice. The lighting on the plane is a bit harsh, and the lighting conditions on the tank doesn't seem to match the lighting on the plane. Also, the whole thing has a lot of... yellow. Another color might add dimension. But a great start! I like where it's going.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Lol hey you guys are looking at the original. Now i just uploaded the one I edited.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Lol hey you guys are looking at the original. Now i just uploaded the one I edited.


...

I'm just gonna sit here trying to shove my foot in my mouth. Is that a photograph or a render?


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> ...
> I'm just gonna sit here trying to shove my foot in my mouth. Is that a photograph or a render?


both i should say. I'm helping him out with it and at the same time i'm practicing only been using Photoshop for like 2 week's now


----------



## Garabatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Garabatos that's scribble in Spanish! where you from mate ?


Hi I'm from Mexico







, Hi all!!!!


----------



## Deeya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> I'm fairly certain I put that wires back into the connectors the right way around. I'll test it out on an old motherboard first before i try it out on mine. Don't want to short it out, because I'm fairly certain that its possible to do so if you mess the up.


It does, I learned that the hard way in like 2005 or so, when replacing a dead mobo, the irony right? At least I was able to exchange it as a defective board...


----------



## Eagz

So, I got a little bored. thought I'd do a bit of lighting for the case

Used a Bitfenix 30cm and 12cm self adhesive LED strip, blue LEDs but all lack wiring to hide in nicely
And x4 3mm blue LEDs to light up my fan shroud with a bit of edge lighting

The Fan shroud is wrapped in matte black vinyl front and back so really helps give that nice edge look

Also I did a side window mod and cut out the 200/230mm fan shroud so you can really see into the case with the side on









Looking like a real beast now





All I have to do now is paint my Sythe Kama back black and will look complete


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> It does, I learned that the hard way in like 2005 or so, when replacing a dead mobo, the irony right? At least I was able to exchange it as a defective board...


I thought it did, I do have qualifications in electronics but there's just some things I don't know or just not certain about. Instead Ill just pinch a voltmeter from work and see if I put the wires back right.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Good morning fellow phantom owner!


----------



## Rowey

Good morning, I see you are learning how to use Photoshop?

Here's some of my old work










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







































































The top one i did last year, but the others are a few years old now.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Good morning, I see you are learning how to use Photoshop?
> Here's some of my old work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one i did last year, but the others are a few years old now.


Oh my, make me a picture would you squire?

I will pay you in e-love and e-props.

Deal?

Also, the one with the guy + headset.. the angled text on the right. Top one looks like it says "anal savage".. WTB larger? Hah!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Good morning, I see you are learning how to use Photoshop?
> Here's some of my old work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one i did last year, but the others are a few years old now.


That stuff is amazing Rowey


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Good morning, I see you are learning how to use Photoshop?
> Here's some of my old work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one i did last year, but the others are a few years old now.


Nice work Rowey, I'm just a 2 week newbie on it. Hope to make some good stuff like that in the long run.


----------



## Garabatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagz*
> 
> So, I got a little bored. thought I'd do a bit of lighting for the case
> Used a Bitfenix 30cm and 12cm self adhesive LED strip, blue LEDs but all lack wiring to hide in nicely
> And x4 3mm blue LEDs to light up my fan shroud with a bit of edge lighting
> The Fan shroud is wrapped in matte black vinyl front and back so really helps give that nice edge look
> Also I did a side window mod and cut out the 200/230mm fan shroud so you can really see into the case with the side on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like a real beast now
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is paint my Sythe Kama back black and will look complete


Could you show us the window?. I would like to see how it looks.


----------



## stratmaster458

My big Phantom mod is getting close to finished

- Trim is painted blue (needs a quick sand then final coat)
- 200MM Fan shroud painted same shade of blue
- Window cut, acrylic will soon be cut
- Aperture science logo decal for the front door on its way.
- Custom skateboard/trolly for Phantom being painted (soon to be assembled)

Will post pics later


----------



## kgtuning

Updated build log


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Just wanted to let you guys know I made a facebook page, All are welcome to add me if you please and comment.

Thank you Link to Facebook page.


----------



## evil jerry

Oh i have to say it.

Itd my birrrrrrrth day YaY!!!!!!!!!!!

And on my 30th year im modding a computer case all day and for some reason im at peace with that.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Oh i have to say it.
> Itd my birrrrrrrth day YaY!!!!!!!!!!!
> And on my 30th year im modding a computer case all day and for some reason im at peace with that.


Happy birthday evil jerry!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Oh i have to say it.
> Itd my birrrrrrrth day YaY!!!!!!!!!!!
> And on my 30th year im modding a computer case all day and for some reason im at peace with that.


Happy birthday Jerry, hope you have a good one!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Oh i have to say it.
> Itd my birrrrrrrth day YaY!!!!!!!!!!!
> And on my 30th year im modding a computer case all day and for some reason im at peace with that.


Happy birthday, Jerry


----------



## k.3nny

Happy Bday!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Oh i have to say it.
> Itd my birrrrrrrth day YaY!!!!!!!!!!!
> And on my 30th year im modding a computer case all day and for some reason im at peace with that.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JERRY!!!!!


----------



## MunneY

Happy birthday Jerry!


----------



## kgtuning

Good day cutting aluminum... SSD mount


----------



## Erakith

Before:


After:




Yeah.. I know, stock cooler. I have a Thermaltake closed loop CPU cooler on its way. I just couldn't wait get it built.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I know, stock cooler. I have a Thermaltake closed loop CPU cooler on its way. I just couldn't wait to build the bastard.


A80 or the one with the green tubing?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> A80 or the one with the green tubing?


http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001883


----------



## Rowey

Looks great mate, edit your post though. Mods usually deal with bad language with infractions and warnings, trust me i know


----------



## dougcbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I know, stock cooler. I have a Thermaltake closed loop CPU cooler on its way. I just couldn't wait get it built.


On the middle picture I see the mesh there that you painted, is that mounted on the PSU or just sitting there? It looks like you are using that to hide your PSU cables which I like, I was thinking of making a custom case myself to go over my PSU, but I like that idea a lot as well and it might be a lot easier, plus it would allow me to get some use out of the broken piece where the 2 X 120mm fans were mounted before (the little holders kept snapping off when I tried to remove it to clean).


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> On the middle picture I see the mesh there that you painted, is that mounted on the PSU or just sitting there? It looks like you are using that to hide your PSU cables which I like, I was thinking of making a custom case myself to go over my PSU, but I like that idea a lot as well and it might be a lot easier, plus it would allow me to get some use out of the broken piece where the 2 X 120mm fans were mounted before (the little holders kept snapping off when I tried to remove it to clean).


It's the mesh taken off my side window panel and yeah, it's just sitting over the PSU for now. I bent it just right, so it doesn't require actual attachment.

Credit to SoundWorks3d for the idea - without him I never would have done that.


----------



## Static Jak

I love this case. Been using it for a few months now and quite happy with it.
Just a quick picture from my iPad so not exactly great quality:


----------



## kgtuning

@ Static Jak...looks good.


----------



## Draven

@Static Jak love the Thundercats logo







lol I'm an 80's kid


----------



## MunneY

I've made so many changes to my Phantom over the past 3 months since I posted. Here it is as it sits now!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Yeah I wish they made a movie. I'm a Thunder cats fan all the way. I thought of making my phantom with that but it really didn't go with the gold

Probably my third build would be.


----------



## evil jerry

just wanted to say thank you for the birthday wishes.

I'm not back home finally from running around all day. My day consisted of getting emissions on my vehicle I drive daily and putting the tags on my show truck and daily driver. Then I had dinner with the family and now i'm back Home to finish some mods on OP before Sunday Night.


----------



## Rowey

Sorry I was late man!







Happy birthday jerry, hope it was a good one!


----------



## patrickjane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> I love this case. Been using it for a few months now and quite happy with it.
> Just a quick picture from my iPad so not exactly great quality:


I would like to ask what colour is your mobo?


----------



## Bonkers

Looking great guys. I like the photoshop stuff you guys are doing, I used to be into sigs and stuff a lot. Check me out on my photobucket.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v695/BuckVincent/

Go to "old stuff" and the 30's pages were my really nice things. Some other are scattered around too.

Btw, loving the thunder cats


----------



## mybadomen

Love the Photoshop stuff but would rather see it included as a finished build or somewhere like deviant art. But i really like to see some Mods happening. I have been drifting more and more from the club lately because rather then seeing modded builds i am seeing Photoshopped builds.

Like i said so you guys don't take me wrong i love Photoshop and Rowey has done some amazing stuff for me and Soundworks has done some great stuff also.But real shots of the build first and maybe a Photoshopped Intro picture to start the build log or something.

Think about it a Stock Phantom Photoshopped will look awesome right? And we see tons of that in the Advertisements for them.Lets see more Mods !

*Please!!!*

Lol Take care guys and keep Modding and keep up the Photoshop work but really it is to the point that's all i see now is Photoshopped builds?

Cya Soon Guys & this isnt meant a a hostile gesture . *Just saying in a friendly way its boring the hell out of me*









*
Take Care*
*
MybadOmen*


----------



## Eagz

Wish I had actually bothered to use photoshop lol. Iphone cameras are horrible for taking photos of comps. Really should get my DSLR out and take some nice shots for once lol. Just trying to think what I actually want to do next with the case. Kind of like the acrylic and edge lighting ... might have to see what else i can make


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Love the Photoshop stuff but would rather see it included as a finished build or somewhere like deviant art. But i really like to see some Mods happening. I have been drifting more and more from the club lately because rather then seeing modded builds i am seeing Photoshopped builds.
> Like i said so you guys don't take me wrong i love Photoshop and Rowey has done some amazing stuff for me and Soundworks has done some great stuff also.But real shots of the build first and maybe a Photoshopped Intro picture to start the build log or something.
> Think about it a Stock Phantom Photoshopped will look awesome right? And we see tons of that in the Advertisements for them.Lets see more Mods !
> *Please!!!*
> Lol Take care guys and keep Modding and keep up the Photoshop work but really it is to the point that's all i see now is Photoshopped builds?
> Cya Soon Guys & this isnt meant a a hostile gesture . *Just saying in a friendly way its boring the hell out of me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Take Care*
> *
> MybadOmen*


MyBadOmen your cases are Phenomenal and i'm the hugest fan but what mods are you talking about? i've only seen a few Photoshopped mods and the last one posted in this thread was your Switch build Photoshopped where the vinyl is going.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Hiya Phantom guys !*
> *Also great job on the AC Mod! Really digging it ! and many more Mods i have seen!
> I may have been out of the Phantom scene for a bit but trust me .You haven't seen the last of my Phantom days! I have 3 of them still to do!
> Will be also Helping my wife Mod her own Phantom to a Dolphin Theme. That outta be fun!
> Anyway take care fellow Phantom owners or NZXT owners in general and thank you all for the support on all my builds the Phantoms and the Switch.
> I am pretty sure my next build will be a Dimastech Systems Snc Test Bench but i will still be doing the good old Phantom and hopefully some day some other NZXT Cases!
> I have the Sentry Mix all hooked up and it works like a champ with 3 FZ 140mm fans on Channels 1 & 2 also 2 FZ 140mm Fans on 3 & 4. 5 and 6 will also have single or dual fans for more intakes but not sure which yet.*
> *Take Care Guys and don't forget to see my Latest work here :* http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log
> *Also here is a Photo that i haven't added to that build Log. This is just a Sketch-up of how i think i am doing the inside theme.Remember the coolant is white and Red Mayhem's pastels (Red will be in the Red loop and White will be in the clear loop) Also the blank spot to the right of the little Normandy ship will be 2 Plextor - PX-M3 Pro Series SSD Drives 128 gig each in Raid 0.
> Also don't mind the Outside of the case we are only looking at the inside right now for the Theme.I am saving the Mass Effect Logo for the Outside as well as the M8 Assault rifle will be mounted on top.
> Here it is let me know what you think.This is only a Sketch-up its not applied to the build yet.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Take Care guys and Cya soon,*
> *MybadOmen*


Before that it was DanielMysterio
which he asked us advice on this mod. I told him it would be a difficult mod on the front door of his build. I'm proud to say he impressed me and i'm now the hugest fan of the guy. Checkout his Photoshopped which became reality. The mod is incredible !!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> WOOT. I am so happy, that the AC Logo came out this great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. (There are still some fine adjustments to make)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit digging the idea of a red door


I know my build has been done up and posted in this thread since day 1, There is 1 photoshopped picture of my mod but all the stuff Photoshopped is nothing to do with the build itself. Just the background blurred and and the text reading Operation Freedom. I will say I'm proud to have that as my starting post in my build log. Soundworks3D has done an amazing job with it.

I'm not attacking by any means, I'm just a little confused and would like some clarity. Your builds are by far some of the best on the website.

As for other members if they have an idea and they Photoshop it to ask for advice. Post it, I love seeing all this stuff as I love all the ideas, The people in this thread can give the best feedback. Who better to ask then other Phantom Owners?

-evil jerry


----------



## Caruban

I think he just means the pretty photoshopped banners.


----------



## kgtuning

All I see is pictures of mods and a few photoshopped pics.. including omens. I don't think the photoshop stuff is bad. and really who cares.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I think he just means the pretty photoshopped banners.


Oh OK well that's probably what he means, i just didn't understand as it probably wasn't meant the way he sounded.

Regardless lets see some mods!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is what my night has consisted of









Lettering layed out, went to lay the paint tonight but I need to get a different brush at the craft store tomorrow so that will have to wait.
There is also some first glimpses of the tribute shadow box window in my build log.










SSD Mount has been fabricated, Holes are cutout for wire management but those pics are in the build log.

My build can be followed more in dept here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/phantom-worklog-operation-freedom-reverse-atx-ammo-watercooled-custom-paint/110#post_17286619

And please remember I am running for this Months Mod of the month so if you like my build please show me some love and vote for it when the voting opens in a week.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Oh OK well that's probably what he means, i just didn't understand as it probably wasn't meant the way he sounded.
> Regardless lets see some mods!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here is what my night has consisted of
> *snip
> Lettering layed out, went to lay the paint tonight but I need to get a different brush at the craft store tommarrow so that will have to wait.
> There is also some first glimpses of the tribute shadow box window in my build log.
> *snip
> SSD Mount has been fabricated, Holes are cutout for wire management but those pics are in the build log.
> My build can be followed more in dept here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/phantom-worklog-operation-freedom-reverse-atx-ammo-watercooled-custom-paint/110#post_17286619
> And please remember I am running for this Months Mod of the month so if you like my build please show me some love and vote for it when the voting opens in a week.


It has never taken me so long to load a picture on OCN







Looking great though Jerry


----------



## mybadomen

*Happy belated Birthday Eviljerry !!!*


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> It has never taken me so long to load a picture on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great though Jerry


probaly photobucket running slow. I use photobucket because it's convenient to me as if i take a picture, it auto uploads and then i can share it out on the forum or my facebook from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> *Happy belated Birthday Eviljerry !!!*


thank you.


----------



## kgtuning

It's looking good Jerry!


----------



## Eagz

So, made another acrylic shroud

probably because i can lol, 2 because it might help direct some more air into the gfx card properly ...

Just going to use some stand off to hold the pci covers in and then bolt this ontop.
Should nicely wrap around the PSU

From holding it in the case it picks up a bit of light from the led strips in the bottom, so edge lights up nicely aswell

Probably wont wrap this one in black vinyl, might put my case badges on it or something, so you can see them from outside the case


----------



## Eagz

So should be alright

will sit back a little more, closing the gap against the gfx card


----------



## faMine

There is going to be a Gigabyte E-Sports Lan at Cal Poly Pomona in Southern California June 15-17. They are going to be hosting a case mod competition as well. If anyone in this club is in the area and interested you should come!

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=332111

If you are going PM me


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> There is going to be a Gigabyte E-Sports Lan at Cal Poly Pomona in Southern California June 15-17. They are going to be hosting a case mod competition as well. If anyone in this club is in the area and interested you should come!
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=332111
> If you are going PM me


Nice, wish there was some LAN parties in my area


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> There is going to be a Gigabyte E-Sports Lan at Cal Poly Pomona in Southern California June 15-17. They are going to be hosting a case mod competition as well. If anyone in this club is in the area and interested you should come!
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=332111
> If you are going PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, wish there was some LAN parties in my area
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. The only LANs around here are WoW and Diablo lans. Two games that I don't play/care for. I wish there were some Company of Heroes/Battlefieild LANS around here....


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I feel your pain. The only LANs around here are WoW and Diablo lans. Two games that I don't play/care for. I wish there were some Company of Heroes/Battlefieild LANS around here....


At least you HAVE LANs. Michigan is a barren nerd desert.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I feel your pain. The only LANs around here are WoW and Diablo lans. Two games that I don't play/care for. I wish there were some Company of Heroes/Battlefieild LANS around here....


Me and some friends have been resorting to 10-man garage LANs


----------



## wipwar

A little bit of cable management I have done.






My white paracord Sleeving will come in the mail next week, I plan to sleeve every wire.


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> A little bit of cable management I have done.
> 
> My white paracord Sleeving will come in the mail next week, I plan to sleeve every wire.


That will look amazing. I've wanted to sleeve my PSU in paracord(and it's non modular, very annoying task) for a long time, but I need to save all my cash for some new hardware. I'd post my current hardware, but it's too embarrassing.. LOL. (Let's just say my 8800gt is the best component I have...) I actually bought my phantom so I had more room for better hardware. I bought it about a month ago and now that I am in the market for new hardware I've finally registered on OCN. I've lurked this thread for a long time though, and it was the main reason I decided to buy a Phantom. I'll post a few pics of my Black and Green phantom in a bit so I can be added to the club(it's literally the way it came out of the box though). This case is truthfully beautiful inside and out. It's big(my first full tower), but it's not ugly, it looks like a modern and sleek device even with the fairly large dimensions. Cable management has never been easier either, and a modular PSU would make it even better for me.

My only question about this case, how did you all manage to get the 8pin power connector through the small hole in the upper left of the mobo tray? I couldn't seem to get it to fit... but I'm probably just doing something stupid.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> That will look amazing. I've wanted to sleeve my PSU in paracord(and it's non modular, very annoying task) for a long time, but I need to save all my cash for some new hardware. I'd post my current hardware, but it's too embarrassing.. LOL. (Let's just say my 8800gt is the best component I have...) I actually bought my phantom so I had more room for better hardware. I bought it about a month ago and now that I am in the market for new hardware I've finally registered on OCN. I've lurked this thread for a long time though, and it was the main reason I decided to buy a Phantom. I'll post a few pics of my Black and Green phantom in a bit so I can be added to the club(it's literally the way it came out of the box though). This case is truthfully beautiful inside and out. It's big(my first full tower), but it's not ugly, it looks like a modern and sleek device even with the fairly large dimensions. Cable management has never been easier either, and a modular PSU would make it even better for me.
> My only question about this case, how did you all manage to get the 8pin power connector through the small hole in the upper left of the mobo tray? I couldn't seem to get it to fit... but I'm probably just doing something stupid.


It WILL fit.. but it takes some wiggling. If you dismount the fan it makes it even easier. Take the fan wires out (you can fit them back after) too. Lucky for me, my 8pin is actually a 4+4, so I just put them through one by one.

+ welcome to the club!


----------



## wipwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> My only question about this case, how did you all manage to get the 8pin power connector through the small hole in the upper left of the mobo tray? I couldn't seem to get it to fit... but I'm probably just doing something stupid.


Thanks mate.

..and to answer your question, Erakith is completely right. A bit of wiggling and different angles and the cable will fit. I got it fist time, but then after redoing my cable management it was hard to get it back in that hole the second time.








(thats what she said)









Good luck!


----------



## mvh11

Ehh.. I mounted my PSU differently than I usually do(PSU fan points upwards instead of down, because I have to sit this on the floor, my desk is too small), and I managed to fit it through the hole but there just barely wasn't enough space to reach the connector comfortably. I only needed to use four pins(a sign I'm in need of some new hardware), so I grabbed a small 2x2 extension I had laying around and I just used it and connected it behind the mobo tray. It isn't nearly as pretty as it could be(ugly white connector on it), but it works.

Anyway, I've got a pic for it now. I would take more, but I'm too lazy(after I drop in new hardware I'll gladly upload some more pics). I think this is one of the worst pics my phone camera has ever taken for some reason... that nametag really didn't turn out.










That is in fact the stock AMD heatsink, I had something nicer I would use, but it didn't fit in my old case very well, so I gave it to a friend and used the stock one. Graphics card is an EVGA GTX 8800gt OC'd to 702mhz. The card above that is the Blackmagic Intensity Pro. It's a very nice HD capture card.

I can't wait until I can grab some new hardware to put in here. I'm looking at the Ivy Bridge i5 3570k and a GTX 670 2gb Superclocked, possibly FTW, it all depends on availability and pricing when it comes time to order this time around. I've not decided on the motherboard yet either, but I think I found one I like. Now I just need to fund my project and we will all be good. What do you guys think I should buy first, the GFX card, or the mobo and processor? I will not be able to get both and once, and either purchase will have to wait a bit, but it's worth the wait if it means I'll be able to grab some new hardware.


----------



## Zaxbys

Quick question....

How do I get both 200mm fan LED's to light up?

Both of the 200mm fans have a 2 pin connector an only one connector built in to the case...


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> Quick question....
> How do I get both 200mm fan LED's to light up?
> Both of the 200mm fans have a 2 pin connector an only one connector built in to the case...


Email NZXT and they'll send you a splitter. They sent a couple to me free of charge.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Removed


----------



## kgtuning

Not to sound like a jerk, but there is a Phantom 410 tread.. nice build though.


----------



## wipwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*
> 
> Quick question....
> How do I get both 200mm fan LED's to light up?
> Both of the 200mm fans have a 2 pin connector an only one connector built in to the case...


There will be a splitter that comes with the case, it is already connected to the button waiting for a second NZXT fan.

Also, when you buy a new fan you will also receive a splitter and a button.









Just realised one of my screws has somehow fallen out and my fan is on an angle. Fk.

[Edit] ALL MY SCREWS!!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> At least you HAVE LANs. Michigan is a barren nerd desert.


know what you mean fellow michigander. The only place I have ever seen a lan party is the sparty lan party down at MSU, but they stopped doing that last year.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wipwar*
> 
> Just realised one of my screws has somehow fallen out and my fan is on an angle. Fk.
> 
> [Edit] ALL MY SCREWS!!


I actually noticed this when you first posted it, but figured you did it intentionally. Haha.


----------



## wipwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I actually noticed this when you first posted it, but figured you did it intentionally. Haha.


Hahah. I must have forgotten to put them back in after I cleaned up my case for its photo shoot..


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*


lol. i couldn't put it better my self.


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> lol. i couldn't put it better my self.


I know that feel bro...

Trust me. I don't really know what to do with it, as I don't know where to put it... however, I'm probably going to buy a modular PSU when the time comes so I can clean itup, and I am never buying micro ATX again(not to say I wanted it in the first place)... I bought that mobo because I needed something small in size at the time. I'm done with that. I literally bought this case because I have the intention of filling it with good hardware. If you think this looks bad, you should have seen my old case... It had like 0 cable management options(I think it may have had two small holes, and the 24 pin connector didn't fit through it). My hardware is more is less a joke right now. I don't even take it seriously, but I have to make do with it until I can get new hardware.

Anyway, I've got high hopes for it, and some good cable management will eventually manifest itself as I think it looks poor right now. I'm actually going to fill this case with real hardware in the near future, and I'm going to get a real cooler. It's been a long time, but I think I'll still be able to cut and install a case window, but that's another later project. Life is busy and I don't have a ton of spare cash.

By any chance, do they make PSU fan filters for this case? If so I'll flip it around so my 8 pin will reach, I just didn't want it sucking up tons of dust right now as I don't have a desk that will fit the case.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> I know that feel bro...
> Trust me. I don't really know what to do with it, as I don't know where to put it... however, I'm probably going to buy a modular PSU when the time comes so I can clean itup, and I am never buying micro ATX again(not to say I wanted it in the first place)... I bought that mobo because I needed something small in size at the time. I'm done with that. I literally bought this case because I have the intention of filling it with good hardware. If you think this looks bad, you should have seen my old case... It had like 0 cable management options(I think it may have had two small holes, and the 24 pin connector didn't fit through it). My hardware is more is less a joke right now. I don't even take it seriously, but I have to make do with it until I can get new hardware.
> Anyway, I've got high hopes for it, and some good cable management will eventually manifest itself as I think it looks poor right now. I'm actually going to fill this case with real hardware in the near future, and I'm going to get a real cooler. It's been a long time, but I think I'll still be able to cut and install a case window, but that's another later project. Life is busy and I don't have a ton of spare cash.
> By any chance, do they make PSU fan filters for this case? If so I'll flip it around so my 8 pin will reach, I just didn't want it sucking up tons of dust right now as I don't have a desk that will fit the case.


My Phantom had a dust filter pre installed on the PSU location..


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> I know that feel bro...
> Trust me. I don't really know what to do with it, as I don't know where to put it... however, I'm probably going to buy a modular PSU when the time comes so I can clean itup, and I am never buying micro ATX again(not to say I wanted it in the first place)... I bought that mobo because I needed something small in size at the time. I'm done with that. I literally bought this case because I have the intention of filling it with good hardware. If you think this looks bad, you should have seen my old case... It had like 0 cable management options(I think it may have had two small holes, and the 24 pin connector didn't fit through it). My hardware is more is less a joke right now. I don't even take it seriously, but I have to make do with it until I can get new hardware.
> Anyway, I've got high hopes for it, and some good cable management will eventually manifest itself as I think it looks poor right now. I'm actually going to fill this case with real hardware in the near future, and I'm going to get a real cooler. It's been a long time, but I think I'll still be able to cut and install a case window, but that's another later project. Life is busy and I don't have a ton of spare cash.
> By any chance, do they make PSU fan filters for this case? If so I'll flip it around so my 8 pin will reach, I just didn't want it sucking up tons of dust right now as I don't have a desk that will fit the case.


I'm tagging on to erakith's post for a little clearification, they do include a dust filter but it is on the bottom of the case, and for some reason if yours did not come with one call up or email NZXT and they will gladly take care of you







and one more thing, you're always welcome on this forum regardless of the hardware you have, the people here are great! i may not post much but i follow the forum and see how much they help other people and trust me they will be willing to help when ever. I asked about a watercooling kit and someone was kind enough to hunt one down for me, and even found it in the US for me as well


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> lol. i couldn't put it better my self.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feel bro...
> 
> Trust me. I don't really know what to do with it, as I don't know where to put it... however, I'm probably going to buy a modular PSU when the time comes so I can clean itup, and I am never buying micro ATX again(not to say I wanted it in the first place)... I bought that mobo because I needed something small in size at the time. I'm done with that. I literally bought this case because I have the intention of filling it with good hardware. If you think this looks bad, you should have seen my old case... It had like 0 cable management options(I think it may have had two small holes, and the 24 pin connector didn't fit through it). My hardware is more is less a joke right now. I don't even take it seriously, but I have to make do with it until I can get new hardware.
> 
> Anyway, I've got high hopes for it, and some good cable management will eventually manifest itself as I think it looks poor right now. I'm actually going to fill this case with real hardware in the near future, and I'm going to get a real cooler. It's been a long time, but I think I'll still be able to cut and install a case window, but that's another later project. Life is busy and I don't have a ton of spare cash.
> 
> By any chance, do they make PSU fan filters for this case? If so I'll flip it around so my 8 pin will reach, I just didn't want it sucking up tons of dust right now as I don't have a desk that will fit the case.
Click to expand...

Listen, we all have to start somewhere, right? My first PC build was a scant 400 dollar system I built myself after years of owning Macs. Over time...a very short period of time, I plunged more money into it than I think is probably necessary. I've gone through 20 cases in the last 5 years, from cheap 30 dollar cases to 700 dollar cases... But that's also cos I'm never happy with anything... lol. Just take it slow, and learn. Ask questions, and be part of the community.

Rest assured, you can bring anything here. Sure, some people will bash, don't worry about them. To me, and many others here, it's all about the presentation and the workmanship. Just look at Cable Management. 95% of builders out there just have poor cable management. If you take the time, however, and make yours look nice and neat, it's really taken in by the community. It's the small things, not necessarily the big things, that count.









And, if you don't have a fan filter on your PSU area, you can either create a ticket on NZXT.com/support or PM me.


----------



## Reaper2794

Phantom 410 goes to Phantom 410... seriously...

and not to sound like a jerk, but there should be some little standard of quality before uploading pics, seeing a pic with horrible res/lighting/detail or a system that looks barebones and junky isn't appealing to anyone. Generally you want to post decent pics (anything off a smartphone or better basically) and it should be to some standard of quality.

If you're here to just ask questions thats also fine.

Again not knockin on anyones system or camera, me myself I only have an iPhone 4S which is horrible for taking quality photos in a large res, so Im not trying to boast or anything

and MyBadOmen isnt talkin bout photoshopped builds, hes saying keep all the photoshop hobby stuff somewhere else, its nice to look at but this is about this case, not about cars, not about photoshop skills, etc

i also love photoshop and cars and all that, but it doesnt belong here unless its related to the Phantom, and the Phantom ONLY

Do whatever you guys want, im not a mod or admin, just my 2 cents


----------



## Junior016

will all this fit even with all of the fans installed?

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8M6G
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8M6G/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8M6G/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($54.99 @ Newegg)
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($399.99 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Phantom (Black/Orange) ATX Full Tower Case ($129.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Cooler Master 800W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($148.98 @ Amazon)
Optical Drive: Sony DDU1681S-0B DVD/CD Drive ($17.00 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($44.28 @ Amazon)
Total: $1435.19
(Prices include shipping and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-05-24 03:57 EDT-0400)


----------



## evil jerry

Well wanted to post an update in the group. The build is near completion except some sata power wires for the SSD drives as the ones OCZ makes are reverse then all the other's I've ever seen.


























The shadowbox is a tribute to both My late father and all the Armed service men.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Well wanted to post an update in the group. The build is near completion except some sata power wires for the SSD drives as the ones OCZ makes are reverse then all the other's I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shadowbox is a tribute to both My late father and all the Armed service men.


Damn it ! jerry nice pic's but i can't use any f those because the edge is cut









looking good by the way


----------



## mybadomen

Looking Great Jerry !


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> I know that feel bro...
> Trust me. I don't really know what to do with it, as I don't know where to put it... however, I'm probably going to buy a modular PSU when the time comes so I can clean itup, and I am never buying micro ATX again(not to say I wanted it in the first place)... I bought that mobo because I needed something small in size at the time. I'm done with that. I literally bought this case because I have the intention of filling it with good hardware. If you think this looks bad, you should have seen my old case... It had like 0 cable management options(I think it may have had two small holes, and the 24 pin connector didn't fit through it). My hardware is more is less a joke right now. I don't even take it seriously, but I have to make do with it until I can get new hardware.
> Anyway, I've got high hopes for it, and some good cable management will eventually manifest itself as I think it looks poor right now. I'm actually going to fill this case with real hardware in the near future, and I'm going to get a real cooler. It's been a long time, but I think I'll still be able to cut and install a case window, but that's another later project. Life is busy and I don't have a ton of spare cash.
> By any chance, do they make PSU fan filters for this case? If so I'll flip it around so my 8 pin will reach, I just didn't want it sucking up tons of dust right now as I don't have a desk that will fit the case.


Hey man i was just like ...???.... I'm not trying to put you down. That's not what we are here for. But it just looks veeery small in that case.








In my opinion really a the PSU is not a problem for me just make a cover for it and that's it.

My build i try to keep it real world. I know cable sleeving and all that make's it look really pro, but not everybody has the time and founds to do so. That's why I did a cover a forgot all about that situation.
But I know you well come thru with some nice things in the future and make us all jealous


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Damn it ! jerry nice pic's but i can't use any f those because the edge is cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good by the way


It's cool. I have my buddy who is a photographer taking pictures today so I can have it ready for Mod of the month Voting that begins Tomorrow. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> It's cool. I have my buddy who is a photographer taking pictures today so I can have it ready for Mod of the month Voting that begins Tomorrow. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dark picture for me remember


----------



## strych9

I think it had already been discussed before, but asking again. Can a Black Ice XtremeIII 360 radiator (40mm thick) or ThermoChill PA120.3 (60mm thick) be fitted up top the Phantom? I know it pretty much depends on the motherboard and ram, but was anyone able to install them up top?


----------



## kgtuning

So I removed my 5.25 bay to modify, what should I use to attach, rivots, nut and bolt or screws? What do you guys think?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So I removed my 5.25 bay to modify, what should I use to attach, rivots, nut and bolt or screws? What do you guys think?


JB Weld.

j/k

no seriously i like rivets but nut and bolt would work also. i don't screws by itself as the like to back out on me


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> JB Weld.
> j/k
> no seriously i like rivets but nut and bolt would work also. i don't screws by itself as the like to back out on me


Lol. I will probably just rivet it. I wasn't going to take it all apart but in order to do what I want to do and do it right, I had to remove the 5.25. What size rivets? 1/8 inch I think.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Lol. I will probably just rivet it. I wasn't going to take it all apart but in order to do what I want to do and do it right, I had to remove the 5.25. What size rivets? 1/8 inch I think.


Yes use 1/8th for holes if you have to make any and 1/8th rivets.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Yes use 1/8th for holes if you have to make any and 1/8th rivets.


thanks Jerry. I'll grab the rivet gun at work tomorrow and rivets after I mod the cage.


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Hey man i was just like ...???.... I'm not trying to put you down. That's not what we are here for. But it just looks veeery small in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion really a the PSU is not a problem for me just make a cover for it and that's it.
> My build i try to keep it real world. I know cable sleeving and all that make's it look really pro, but not everybody has the time and founds to do so. That's why I did a cover a forgot all about that situation.
> But I know you well come thru with some nice things in the future and make us all jealous


Well, I don't know how jealous I'll be able to make you all, but I will do my best. I think I'll avoid making a cover if possible, but I've seen some nice ones. I cracked out the zipties and did some work on the cables. They're still not perfectly in place, but I cleaned then up a ton. I didn't want to fasten them completely in place, as I'll probably have to remove a ton of them when I can order everything, and removing all those zipties to sleeve will not be fun either, so I only used a few. I wish hardware wasn't so expensive. Liquid cooling will be awesome in this case by the sheer amount of room(and I can't imagine how nice a 360 rad up top would be), but I'll probably be stuck with air... at least for a while.

Can anybody recommend a good cooler for overclocking that will fit inside with a 200mm side fan installed? (from personal experience, I saw the few listed on the main page) I'll probably order it with the rest of my hardware. I think I'll get a mobo, i5 3570k CPU, and new RAM first, as there is no way that my current hardware can reasonably make use of a GTX 670. I'm hoping I'll have enough cash set aside to purchase my Intel hardware in a month or two.


----------



## stratmaster458

Suggestions please!

So I'm in the process of a Portal / Aperture science influenced mod, recently I got the decals I ordered, O got two Aperture Science logos one small and one large like this:
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5029/5670919302_1014d2580b_m.jpg
The smaller of the two was placed on the door of the Phantom, the other one is about 4.5"-5" in diameter, I'm not sure whether I should put it on the side with the window I installed or on the other side where there is just the vent.

The third decal is the cake logo like this:
http://www.ggsgamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Portal-cake.jpg

Its about 2.5-3" in length aboud 1.5-2" in height, I have no idea where I can place it, any ideas guys?

EDIT:
Found these one ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/251024269208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Guess I don't need to replace all my fan LEDs with the 50 white ones I ordered over the weekend. I am taking a queue from mybadomen and using only white LEDs because everything in the case is properly color coded and rather than make everything blue with the blue fan LEDs I want to illuminate everything as it is.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions please!
> So I'm in the process of a Portal / Aperture science influenced mod, recently I got the decals I ordered, O got two Aperture Science logos one small and one large like this:
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5029/5670919302_1014d2580b_m.jpg
> The smaller of the two was placed on the door of the Phantom, the other one is about 4.5"-5" in diameter, I'm not sure whether I should put it on the side with the window I installed or on the other side where there is just the vent.
> The third decal is the cake logo like this:
> http://www.ggsgamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Portal-cake.jpg
> Its about 2.5-3" in length aboud 1.5-2" in height, I have no idea where I can place it, any ideas guys?
> EDIT:
> Found these one ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/251024269208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Guess I don't need to replace all my fan LEDs with the 50 white ones I ordered over the weekend. I am taking a queue from mybadomen and using only white LEDs because everything in the case is properly color coded and rather than make everything blue with the blue fan LEDs I want to illuminate everything as it is.


LOVE PORTAL. One of my favourite game franchises. You should put the cake logo on the window, then get a decal like this to put on the small mesh on the side panel. Not sure what to do with the other logo decal though.

Looking forward to seeing this


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> LOVE PORTAL. One of my favourite game franchises. You should put the cake logo on the window, then get a decal like this to put on the small mesh on the side panel. Not sure what to do with the other logo decal though.
> Looking forward to seeing this


Glad you are excited! I've been working really hard making this mod look nice after seeing all the greats in this thread post their modded phantoms throughout the year. Ever since I got my white Phantom it felt like it came straight out of the Portal universe so over the months I planned this mod in my head and now that I got cash from my freelance software work I can finally make it! Although I am holding off on replacing 4 of the fans because it would be mostly for cosmetic and noise reasons.

Just to give you a break down of what is being done to the case so you have an idea:
- Black trim painted blue with a matte clear coat so the white is still the shiniest
- Window where the large mesh was (one year in the making lol)
- large 200MM fan shroud painted same shade of blue but left glossy
- 200MM fan LEDs changed to white ones
- Cable management completely redone with blue zipties
- Aperture science decal on the door
- Larger decal on the side
- Cake decal (not sure, the window Idea is cool but not fully sold







)
- Another large white aperature science decal for my black Antec PSU, will be visible from the window.
- 4 white LED strips placed in the top of the case and posibly behind the front grill
- Modding my Apple Extended Keyboard II into a USB one and dying the keys like this one:
http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/1379/302228-keyboard_super.png


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Well, I don't know how jealous I'll be able to make you all, but I will do my best. I think I'll avoid making a cover if possible, but I've seen some nice ones. I cracked out the zipties and did some work on the cables. They're still not perfectly in place, but I cleaned then up a ton. I didn't want to fasten them completely in place, as I'll probably have to remove a ton of them when I can order everything, and removing all those zipties to sleeve will not be fun either, so I only used a few. I wish hardware wasn't so expensive. Liquid cooling will be awesome in this case by the sheer amount of room(and I can't imagine how nice a 360 rad up top would be), but I'll probably be stuck with air... at least for a while.
> Can anybody recommend a good cooler for overclocking that will fit inside with a 200mm side fan installed? (from personal experience, I saw the few listed on the main page) I'll probably order it with the rest of my hardware. I think I'll get a mobo, i5 3570k CPU, and new RAM first, as there is no way that my current hardware can reasonably make use of a GTX 670. I'm hoping I'll have enough cash set aside to purchase my Intel hardware in a month or two.


you can use this.



Fits fine with the top 200mm fans in place.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Well, I don't know how jealous I'll be able to make you all, but I will do my best. I think I'll avoid making a cover if possible, but I've seen some nice ones. I cracked out the zipties and did some work on the cables. They're still not perfectly in place, but I cleaned then up a ton. I didn't want to fasten them completely in place, as I'll probably have to remove a ton of them when I can order everything, and removing all those zipties to sleeve will not be fun either, so I only used a few. I wish hardware wasn't so expensive. Liquid cooling will be awesome in this case by the sheer amount of room(and I can't imagine how nice a 360 rad up top would be), but I'll probably be stuck with air... at least for a while.
> Can anybody recommend a good cooler for overclocking that will fit inside with a 200mm side fan installed? (from personal experience, I saw the few listed on the main page) I'll probably order it with the rest of my hardware. I think I'll get a mobo, i5 3570k CPU, and new RAM first, as there is no way that my current hardware can reasonably make use of a GTX 670. I'm hoping I'll have enough cash set aside to purchase my Intel hardware in a month or two.


The ThermalTake Performer and Pro Water2.0 fit fine, too.

Just make sure you don't have the SIDE panel 200mm installed or it won't.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Glad you are excited! I've been working really hard making this mod look nice after seeing all the greats in this thread post their modded phantoms throughout the year. Ever since I got my white Phantom it felt like it came straight out of the Portal universe so over the months I planned this mod in my head and now that I got cash from my freelance software work I can finally make it! Although I am holding off on replacing 4 of the fans because it would be mostly for cosmetic and noise reasons.
> Just to give you a break down of what is being done to the case so you have an idea:
> - Black trim painted blue with a matte clear coat so the white is still the shiniest
> - Window where the large mesh was (one year in the making lol)
> - large 200MM fan shroud painted same shade of blue but left glossy
> - 200MM fan LEDs changed to white ones
> - Cable management completely redone with blue zipties
> - Aperture science decal on the door
> - Larger decal on the side
> - Cake decal (not sure, the window Idea is cool but not fully sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - Another large white aperature science decal for my black Antec PSU, will be visible from the window.
> - 4 white LED strips placed in the top of the case and posibly behind the front grill
> - Modding my Apple Extended Keyboard II into a USB one and dying the keys like this one:
> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/1379/302228-keyboard_super.png


Build Log?


----------



## kgtuning

I love when I'm working on one mod and I begin to brainstorm another. I guess my hour long ride to and from work makes me think too much.


----------



## evil jerry

Yay, Mod of the month is up and everyone who wanted to be in the contest is there. Now if you like my build please vote for me. Happy Memorial Day weekend also.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Yay, Mod of the month is up and everyone who wanted to be in the contest is there. Now if you like my build please vote for me. Happy Memorial Day weekend also.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up


Voted for you jerry!

Good luck man! Bring home the gold on another Phantom MOTM!


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Build Log?


Havent taken many pictures so IDK


----------



## SoundWorks3D

COME ON PEOPLE!!! have you voted yet ????? Jerry's build is on mod of the month! Cast your vote's!!!!


----------



## Pikoy

will be looking into that mods







when i have time but yeah jerry good luck bro !


----------



## kgtuning

Lets make sure the Phantom club takes the Mod of the month!!!! VOTE FOR JERRY!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up/70#post_17331630


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Lets make sure the Phantom club takes the Mod of the month!!!! VOTE FOR JERRY!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up/70#post_17331630


He sure will take it, voted


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> He sure will take it, voted


Hopefully, he's got a great lead. He deserves the win. there is sooooo much work into Operation Freedom and it means so much to him.


----------



## evil jerry

I'm really taken back everyone. I'm partially at tears to see all the support. The build really means a lot to me personalty as it's got my fathers name in the shadow box on the back panel. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## DanielMysterio

@evil_jerry

Your Work is so awesome, I love it. Voted for you


----------



## Rowey

Voted for you Jerry, we all appreciate your hard work.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> @evil_jerry
> Your Work is so awesome, I love it. Voted for you


I'm a fan of your front door, I told you it was difficult mod and you executed and pulled it off.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Voted for you Jerry, we all appreciate your hard work.


Thank you Rowey, I've been a big fan of your photoshop work for the longest time.


----------



## stratmaster458

Any one know where I can find a project box designed to be mounted in a 5.25" drive slot? I want to make a switch box for my ambient light strips, as well as switches for the fans, I want to be able to sleep better this summer!


----------



## Reaper2794

Voted for you Jerry, awesome build man.

One thing I mainly dislike is the sleeving of the cables, but that's just me


----------



## kgtuning

Yeah Jerry, looks like you are pulling in the Phantom club votes....


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Any one know where I can find a project box designed to be mounted in a 5.25" drive slot? I want to make a switch box for my ambient light strips, as well as switches for the fans, I want to be able to sleep better this summer!


Project boxes can be found at radio shack, i've also seen some on amazon. I don't know if there is any designed for a 5.25 slot but you could always use a blank panel 5.25 bay door.

As for support of my build from this group is amazing, I hope it's coming from the site in general also. I want to keep the momentum as the later days I feel some of the other builds will start catching me more.

thank you everyone
-evil jerry


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Project boxes can be found at radio shack, i've also seen some on amazon. I don't know if there is any designed for a 5.25 slot but you could always use a blank panel 5.25 bay door.
> As for support of my build from this group is amazing, I hope it's coming from the site in general also. I want to keep the momentum as the later days I feel some of the other builds will start catching me more.
> thank you everyone
> -evil jerry


Yeah I decided I am going to drill holes for the switches into one of the drive bay covers. I'll just have to sleeve the cable running to the LED strips so it looks good.

for those interested, I got these switches
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280883237337?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
and these strips
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251024269208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

one switch for each strip and a 5th master switch to shut them all off regardless of the configuration. Just gotta find some good sleeving on the cheap and black shrink wrap.

Also vote for evil jerry, good stuff man, how did you cute your acrylic?


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Yeah I decided I am going to drill holes for the switches into one of the drive bay covers. I'll just have to sleeve the cable running to the LED strips so it looks good.
> for those interested, I got these switches
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280883237337?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> and these strips
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251024269208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> one switch for each strip and a 5th master switch to shut them all off regardless of the configuration. Just gotta find some good sleeving on the cheap and black shrink wrap.
> Also vote for evil jerry, good stuff man, how did you cute your acrylic?


The acylic was cut into some basic shapes for me at Lowes home improvement. I got them home and found all my acrylic was cut too big so I took out my grinder and trimmed it with a metal cutoff wheel. I've also used a dremel in the past. The thing with using powertools with acrylic is that it likes to melt when your cutting it. A lot of other people will score the acylic glass and break it off that way, for me that was just harder.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> how did you cute your acrylic?


Curled its hair and tied a pretty pink bow around it.









Actually, though... Table saws and rotating blades with teeth are the best way to cut acrylic. Edges can be sanded, and anything that cuts with friction (IE standard Dremel cutting wheels) will cause it to melt and smell something awful.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Curled its hair and tied a pretty pink bow around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, though... Table saws and rotating blades with teeth are the best way to cut acrylic. Edges can be sanded, and anything that cuts with friction (IE standard Dremel cutting wheels) will cause it to melt and smell something awful.


i just laughed so hard. Caruban ive learned knows his stuff on acrylic


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> The acylic was cut into some basic shapes for me at Lowes home improvement. I got them home and found all my acrylic was cut too big so I took out my grinder and trimmed it with a metal cutoff wheel. I've also used a dremel in the past. The thing with using powertools with acrylic is that it likes to melt when your cutting it. A lot of other people will score the acylic glass and break it off that way, for me that was just harder.


Looks like I will have to use my school's laser cutter, its a 15 minute drive but I wanted to avoid having to go there and do a solidworks drawing. At least it will come out perfect this way.

Now I got to decide if I want etch any sweet graphics in the window, hmmmmmmmm


----------



## X-Nine

A big CONGRATULATIONS to Jerry!









Your work is well worth the nomination!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> A big CONGRATULATIONS to Jerry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your work is well worth the nomination!


I totally agree! With that being said if you have not voted please vote. Jerry has worked very hard to get this case done, he needs us to support him. He may be leading right now but every vote will help guaranty he does win.

By the way here is the link to vote....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up


----------



## evil jerry

Thanks yall, it's still early. No congrats yet. Saturday around 10pm is a long ways away for me.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Looks like I will have to use my school's laser cutter, its a 15 minute drive but I wanted to avoid having to go there and do a solidworks drawing. At least it will come out perfect this way.
> Now I got to decide if I want etch any sweet graphics in the window, hmmmmmmmm


If you engrave things, leave both sides of the masking on and wipe the engraving with a damp rag (NOT paper product) as soon as its finished.
If you don't engrave anything and just cut, it is incredibly helpful to remove one side of the masking and cut with that side up. Again, wipe the edges down on the unmasked side with a damp non-paper rag.
Make sure your machine is well ventilated. Vaporized acrylic is actually chlorine.
Make sure what you're cutting is ACTUALLY acrylic (Acrylite and Plexiglass are the most common brands) and not polycarbonate (Lexan and Macrolon are common brands) as polycarbonate must be cut mechanically and won't cut well with a laser. Learned that one the hard way...









That's all the random potentially helpful advice I can think of for now. I dunno how much of this you know, but I tend to just throw out what I know just in case its helpful.

You know what a really nice material is that no one ever uses? PETG. Fabricated like acrylic with the properties of polycarbonate. Then again, considering the standard set of tools modders have, Polycarbonate is actually the easiest to work with, as it can be machined MOSTLY the same way as metal.

I must be bored.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

I am now a proud owner of a NZXT Phantom Black. Once I get this SSD issue worked out and fix up some cable management issues, I will post pics. Thank you all for all the wonderful information, and looking forward to being a part of it.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> I am now a proud owner of a NZXT Phantom Black. Once I get this SSD issue worked out and fix up some cable management issues, I will post pics. Thank you all for all the wonderful information, and looking forward to being a part of it.


What SSD issue? Maybe we can help!


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> What SSD issue? Maybe we can help!


The problem is that I have an Intel 120GB SSD that I want to upgrade to a 256GB Crucial M4. I bought the Paragon Migration OS to SSD and I have my Intel has the primary (where my OS, Office, Steam Games, etc ), and I use my USB to Sata to connect the crucial m4 that came with it. I migrate OS to Crucial, then restart and set it as the primary and it says insert boot media. I do not have the Windows 7 Ultimate disc or the key that I had but will shortly (getting shipped from my Dads house) and should be here Wednesday. I just dont understand what I could be doing wrong...

Also, when I take out the crucial and put back in the intel, it boots up fine. When I plug in the crucial via usb to sata, it shows that I have 111gb used (which is the amount that I have on Intel)


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> What SSD issue? Maybe we can help!
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that I have an Intel 120GB SSD that I want to upgrade to a 256GB Crucial M4. I bought the Paragon Migration OS to SSD and I have my Intel has the primary (where my OS, Office, Steam Games, etc ), and I use my USB to Sata to connect the crucial m4 that came with it. I migrate OS to Crucial, then restart and set it as the primary and it says insert boot media. I do not have the Windows 7 Ultimate disc or the key that I had but will shortly (getting shipped from my Dads house) and should be here Wednesday. I just dont understand what I could be doing wrong...
Click to expand...

This is kind of off topic, but I feel really bad for you. I used to work for Corporate Express, who was taken over by Staples. Probably the worst company on the planet next to walmart. I worked in corporate here in Colorado. I remember when they bought us, they gave all of the employees a huge thing of Staples brand pens (which, none of them worked after writing 3-4 letters in lowercase,) and Easy buttons. I played baseball with the easybutton. That thing has more parts than you'd think! Did you know the CEO made a 41% increase in his pay in a year where we lost revenue, profits, stock, and lost our spot on the Fortune 500? Yeah, that's logical.

Anyway, I'm not real sure about the SSD migration. From what I've read over the last year, it's just way easier to do a fresh install than to migrate on SSDs. I know that's really not the answer you're looking for, but you'll have your boot disc in a couple of days, maybe it's best to just wait it out? Also, if you can boot into Windows, your Key will be in the Control panel. You can just write it down and put your key in on the fresh install. Hey, maybe find a MSDN dev link to the Ultimate disc and get it installed? It's not like you're pirating anything since you actually own the product and the key.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is kind of off topic, but I feel really bad for you. I used to work for Corporate Express, who was taken over by Staples. Probably the worst company on the planet next to walmart. I worked in corporate here in Colorado. I remember when they bought us, they gave all of the employees a huge thing of Staples brand pens (which, none of them worked after writing 3-4 letters in lowercase,) and Easy buttons. I played baseball with the easybutton. That thing has more parts than you'd think! Did you know the CEO made a 41% increase in his pay in a year where we lost revenue, profits, stock, and lost our spot on the Fortune 500? Yeah, that's logical.
> Anyway, I'm not real sure about the SSD migration. From what I've read over the last year, it's just way easier to do a fresh install than to migrate on SSDs. I know that's really not the answer you're looking for, but you'll have your boot disc in a couple of days, maybe it's best to just wait it out? Also, if you can boot into Windows, your Key will be in the Control panel. You can just write it down and put your key in on the fresh install. Hey, maybe find a MSDN dev link to the Ultimate disc and get it installed? It's not like you're pirating anything since you actually own the product and the key.


Staples isnt THAT bad but yes, it does suck. The pens do suck. I personally like Zebra. I am an accountant Monday thru Friday but I just wanted some extra spending money for things like this . I do agree that this company does have priorities in the wrong place. They send all the store managers to Orlando or Las Vegas for a week long convention. But we can only get a 3% increase? On my 8.41 wage?? Thanks for the $0.26! Ill try not to spend it all in one place. The one thing that I do like is they have a 401k which my real job does not.

I didnt know the key was there and I do have a copy of win 7 ultimate. Would the next step just be create a system image on an external and then do a fresh install and restore system image? I know that this is something I should know but at the same time, I dont want to be too careless.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I've used Paragon OS to SSD several times without a hitch.
> One thing you need to do before running it is to disable the anti virus, as most of them protect access to the the boot areas pretty well and could be your issue, even though it says migration successful, you'll get the insert boot media error.
> Darlene


Going to give it a try after I do a backup again. Thank you!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is kind of off topic, but I feel really bad for you. I used to work for Corporate Express, who was taken over by Staples. Probably the worst company on the planet next to walmart. I worked in corporate here in Colorado. I remember when they bought us, they gave all of the employees a huge thing of Staples brand pens (which, none of them worked after writing 3-4 letters in lowercase,) and Easy buttons. I played baseball with the easybutton. That thing has more parts than you'd think! Did you know the CEO made a 41% increase in his pay in a year where we lost revenue, profits, stock, and lost our spot on the Fortune 500? Yeah, that's logical.
> Anyway, I'm not real sure about the SSD migration. From what I've read over the last year, it's just way easier to do a fresh install than to migrate on SSDs. I know that's really not the answer you're looking for, but you'll have your boot disc in a couple of days, maybe it's best to just wait it out? Also, if you can boot into Windows, your Key will be in the Control panel. You can just write it down and put your key in on the fresh install. Hey, maybe find a MSDN dev link to the Ultimate disc and get it installed? It's not like you're pirating anything since you actually own the product and the key.
> 
> 
> 
> Staples isnt THAT bad but yes, it does suck. The pens do suck. I personally like Zebra. I am an accountant Monday thru Friday but I just wanted some extra spending money for things like this . I do agree that this company does have priorities in the wrong place. They send all the store managers to Orlando or Las Vegas for a week long convention. But we can only get a 3% increase? On my 8.41 wage?? Thanks for the $0.26! Ill try not to spend it all in one place. The one thing that I do like is they have a 401k which my real job does not.
> 
> I didnt know the key was there and I do have a copy of win 7 ultimate. Would the next step just be create a system image on an external and then do a fresh install and restore system image? I know that this is something I should know but at the same time, I dont want to be too careless.
Click to expand...

Do you have a DVD drive? Just do a fresh install onto your new SSD if you do, but prior to that, get into your old windows, and get your Key written down.

See this link on getting your PRoduct Key.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/153626-product-key-number-windows-7-find-see.html


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> The problem is that I have an Intel 120GB SSD that I want to upgrade to a 256GB Crucial M4. I bought the Paragon Migration OS to SSD and I have my Intel has the primary (where my OS, Office, Steam Games, etc ), and I use my USB to Sata to connect the crucial m4 that came with it. I migrate OS to Crucial, then restart and set it as the primary and it says insert boot media. I do not have the Windows 7 Ultimate disc or the key that I had but will shortly (getting shipped from my Dads house) and should be here Wednesday. I just dont understand what I could be doing wrong...
> Also, when I take out the crucial and put back in the intel, it boots up fine. When I plug in the crucial via usb to sata, it shows that I have 111gb used (which is the amount that I have on Intel)


The Crucial SSD will need the system reserved partition that has the bootmgr file too, without it, it won't boot. That's possibly the issue.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Do you have a DVD drive? Just do a fresh install onto your new SSD if you do, but prior to that, get into your old windows, and get your Key written down.
> See this link on getting your PRoduct Key.
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/153626-product-key-number-windows-7-find-see.html


That is what I am doing after I do a back up. I dont want to lose a single thing. Will keep you posted and hopefully have pics up within the next two days. My AC just started leaking so yay.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Do you have a DVD drive? Just do a fresh install onto your new SSD if you do, but prior to that, get into your old windows, and get your Key written down.
> See this link on getting your PRoduct Key.
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/153626-product-key-number-windows-7-find-see.html
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I am doing after I do a back up. I dont want to lose a single thing. Will keep you posted and hopefully have pics up within the next two days. My AC just started leaking so yay.
Click to expand...

Oh goodie, in Florida heat no less.


----------



## evil jerry

****Club update***

Ok well everyone might just now notice my name is now the thread owner. I attempted to contacted esproductions a while back however he has been inactive. I've wanted to help with the list and setting up the front page but have been unable to do so. So the website has given me thread ownership as they have also been unable to reach esproductions. With that said I want to say this esproductions has done an amazing job organizing and setting this club up. The contest and giveaway he ran with NZXT where really cool and fun. This club has been running for a very long time and has become the biggest case mod club on OCN so this will be no easy task to fill in his shoes. If he becomes active again and wants the club back I will give it to him.

Now I have a huge task of remaking all the list. This is going to be a a major overtaking so any volunteers who want to help me run the list just send me a PM and I will set you up. Nobody PM me asking me to be put on the list. It's gonna take a week or so to get it all updated.

Lastly I will be contacting the promotions department of NZXT and informing them of the change and work on getting contest for the club reflowing.

thank you,
evil jerry*


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> ****Club update***
> Ok well everyone might just now notice my name is now the thread owner. I attempted to contacted esproductions a while back however he has been inactive. I've wanted to help with the list and setting up the front page but have been unable to do so. So the website has given me thread ownership as they have also been unable to reach esproductions. With that said I want to say this esproductions has done an amazing job organizing and setting this club up. The contest and giveaway he ran with NZXT where really cool and fun. This club has been running for a very long time and has become the biggest case mod club on OCN so this will be no easy task to fill in his shoes. If he becomes active again and wants the club back I will give it to him.
> Now I have a huge task of remaking all the list. This is going to be a a major overtaking so any volunteers who want to help me run the list just send me a PM and I will set you up. Nobody PM me asking me to be put on the list. It's gonna take a week or so to get it all updated.
> Lastly I will be contacting the promotions department of NZXT and informing them of the change and work on getting contest for the club reflowing.
> thank you,
> evil jerry*


Thank you evil Jerry. I havent been here long but I know that this is a lot of work and I personally want to thank everyone who has helped me so far, and the ones that will help me in the future. This has been quite a learning experience for me and I am so glad for the NZXT and OCN Community so far. If I can help, I will, I just dont know how much just yet!


----------



## evil jerry

*Thank you everyone who has served our great country and keeping us free. My computer build is dedicated to you and my father. I miss you dad!*










*
HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!*


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> *Thank you everyone who has served our great country and keeping us free. My computer build is dedicated to you and my father. I miss you dad!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!*


Great post! Great Work! Thank you all veterans and active service men and women, and their families and their supporters! I am too much of a wimp to do what you do!


----------



## RonB94GT

evil jerry will you please add me when you have time. I have a White phantom that hopefully I will start painting soon.


----------



## kgtuning

Thats great Jerry, I could not think of anyone better to run the club. Thanks for everything you do!


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

To all who have helped me. I just did a clean install and Windows wouldnt find my backup which I did but I gave up and am just downloading everything again. I am currently using it and once everything is complete, pictures will be added. Thanks to everyone who has helped me and I cant wait to continue to grow with the community.

Also, AC is fixed...I think


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> ****Club update***
> Ok well everyone might just now notice my name is now the thread owner. I attempted to contacted esproductions a while back however he has been inactive. I've wanted to help with the list and setting up the front page but have been unable to do so. So the website has given me thread ownership as they have also been unable to reach esproductions. With that said I want to say this esproductions has done an amazing job organizing and setting this club up. The contest and giveaway he ran with NZXT where really cool and fun. This club has been running for a very long time and has become the biggest case mod club on OCN so this will be no easy task to fill in his shoes. If he becomes active again and wants the club back I will give it to him.
> Now I have a huge task of remaking all the list. This is going to be a a major overtaking so any volunteers who want to help me run the list just send me a PM and I will set you up. Nobody PM me asking me to be put on the list. It's gonna take a week or so to get it all updated.
> Lastly I will be contacting the promotions department of NZXT and informing them of the change and work on getting contest for the club reflowing.
> thank you,
> evil jerry*


Hey jerry grazt on the new ownership of the club I'm sure you will do a great job, I know how you feel as I took over the ownership of The Canadian OCN Club and it felt like it took forever to get it updated but I'm sure you will do fine keep up the great work


----------



## mybadomen

*Grats Jerry on the Club!*

*
Also guys that were Subbed to either Venom or my Mass Effect 3 Build make sure to check out the 50,000 view Giveaway here :* http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log/910#post_17350045

*Take Care*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## evil jerry

****CLUB UPDATE***
*

*@ MyBadOmen, that's awesome about the Contest you and NZXT are throwing. If anyone is new to this club let me tell you NZXT is an amazing company and you will soon find out by their support. We are blessed to have multiple rep's for NZXT on this website. Not to mention some of the giveaway and promotions they have thrown just for this club alone.

Now I want to say thank you everyone for the warm welcome, I'm currently working on the front page and here is the first update.

CLICK HERE TO JOIN THE OFFICIAL NZXT PHANTOM CLUB
Please only submit one time
If your already on a list, do not submit as all information is currently being transferred

I will hopefully be able to finish the current list transfer by the end of the week.

-evil jerry
*


----------



## esproductions

Hello all!

I see a lot has changed since I last came on here LOL... anyways I figure I owe everyone an apology for disappearing so long. My grandma's cancer came back so I was out of the country to visit her and I came back to start a new full-time job as well at Toyota, so things have been quite busy on my end.

I'll be on here more often but perhaps not as often as evil jerry, so if you guys prefer to have him run things I'll just not bother with retaining ownership, etc.
It's up to you guys.

In terms of the contest, NZXT hasn't replied to my last email which I sent a while back. I'll send another to see what's going on and hopefully we can have the contest up and running for June.
I'll talk to evil jerry in case he's already talked to them so we don't have any overlap confusion going on.

Also: I'm starting a new project... I know it looks like crap right now but it's a start to something I think might be pretty unique:


----------



## evil jerry

I just sent you a PM, I never meant to step on your toes and like I've stated in this thread your more then welcome to have thread ownership back if you desire. This is your decision alone and I take no ill will either way. You look at the front page right now and you see a wealth of knowledge, the only thing I would ask is to be able to help edit the groups and add some more information topics to what you have already started.

Oh and BTW that's pretty freaking wicked with the wood on your front door of your phantom


----------



## esproductions

Replied









HOW IS EVERYONE DOING? AND WHAT HAVE I MISSED LOL.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

The Build is done but I do have cable management issues and because of this thread. I want to take my case to the next level. I finally got my SSD installed but had to redownload everything. Not the end of the world but the games are going to take a while unfortunately.










































Overall, I am very happy with the set up. Like I said, what you guys and gals have done on here is incredible and truly have been an inspiration.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Replied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS EVERYONE DOING? AND WHAT HAVE I MISSED LOL.


Im doing good. I just got in on this two days ago but I have lots of reading to do. Sorry about your family, hope all gets better!


----------



## Phelan

how do I get in on this club? I have a Phantom; it's the second one I've owned.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> how do I get in on this club? I have a Phantom; it's the second one I've owned.


Hold on, I'm giving the club back to esproductions. We will fix the submission form back to his Google docs and his list and then you can submit an entry to be added to the list.

please nobody else submit any membership request until he takes re-ownership.

On another note,

I was thinking about starting a chat room on here as this group is pretty active and we could post the link on the frontpage.


----------



## kgtuning

I guess I don't know how to follow directions... Sorry I just submitted an entry. lol


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> The problem is that I have an Intel 120GB SSD that I want to upgrade to a 256GB Crucial M4. I bought the Paragon Migration OS to SSD and I have my Intel has the primary (where my OS, Office, Steam Games, etc ), and I use my USB to Sata to connect the crucial m4 that came with it. I migrate OS to Crucial, then restart and set it as the primary and it says insert boot media. I do not have the Windows 7 Ultimate disc or the key that I had but will shortly (getting shipped from my Dads house) and should be here Wednesday. I just dont understand what I could be doing wrong...
> Also, when I take out the crucial and put back in the intel, it boots up fine. When I plug in the crucial via usb to sata, it shows that I have 111gb used (which is the amount that I have on Intel)


I'm not sure about the migration software, as I've never used that, but it sounds like your boot issue is caused by the new SATA disk not being marked as active (provided all the files were transferred successfully). To mark the disk active you would right click "Computer" on the start menu, then click "Manage". In the window that comes up you would click "Disk Management" in the left pane of the window. Find the new disk you're trying to boot to right click on the partition with your Windows files, then click "Mark as Active".

Hope that helps.

*edit* haha apparently I needed to refresh this page. Didn't see that this was solved.

ESProductions, I love that wood panel door! Interested to see where you're going with that.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Replied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW IS EVERYONE DOING? AND WHAT HAVE I MISSED LOL.


sup I myself I am on lurking mode dnt have a lot of things going on with my phantom cause of work


----------



## Super Coffee

I thought the case could use some contrast. The white case has black grills, so why shouldn't the black case have white grills?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super Coffee*
> 
> I thought the case could use some contrast. The white case has black grills, so why shouldn't the black case have white grills?


That looks fantastic!


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

SuperCoffee, nice work! That does look great!


----------



## Phelan

looks sweet, like sugar for your coffee


----------



## Kemosaby

Hey guys, I bought a couple of these for my kids. My son has the red one and I got a pink one for my daughter. My question is, will a 200mm fan fit in the side window with a Dark Knight? I seen where it said (Large CPU Coolers confirmed to fit) but it doesn't say fit with fan or without. I know it fits without one just wanted to know if I can squeeze a 20mm or 30mm thick fan in there with the Dark Knight.

These cases are beautiful. I wish I had seen one in person before I ordered my 500R.

Thanks.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kemosaby*
> 
> Hey guys, I bought a couple of these for my kids. My son has the red one and I got a pink one for my daughter. My question is, will a 200mm fan fit in the side window with a Dark Knight? I seen where it said (Large CPU Coolers confirmed to fit) but it doesn't say fit with fan or without. I know it fits without one just wanted to know if I can squeeze a 20mm or 30mm thick fan in there with the Dark Knight.
> These cases are beautiful. I wish I had seen one in person before I ordered my 500R.
> Thanks.


I'm looking at the front page right now

Code:



Code:


Large CPU Coolers confirmed to fit:
Xigmatek Dark Knight
Arctic Cooler Freezer 7
Corsair H50
Corsair H100

Large CPU Coolers that will NOT fit with NZXT 200mm fan installed:
Corsair H70 with rear mounted radiator
Silver Arrow
Hyper 212+
Thermaltake FRIO OCK
Megahalems (will fit with Xigmatek 200mm fan though)

good question, if I had time I would look up some specs on a few other Coolers on the list and see how far they stick out. Find one that simlar and it should give you an idea.

I would right now but i'm at work. sorry


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kemosaby*
> 
> Hey guys, I bought a couple of these for my kids. My son has the red one and I got a pink one for my daughter. My question is, will a 200mm fan fit in the side window with a Dark Knight? I seen where it said (Large CPU Coolers confirmed to fit) but it doesn't say fit with fan or without. I know it fits without one just wanted to know if I can squeeze a 20mm or 30mm thick fan in there with the Dark Knight.
> These cases are beautiful. I wish I had seen one in person before I ordered my 500R.
> Thanks.


It won't fit.

The Hyper212+ is 158.5mm, The Dark Knight is 159mm.








If the Hyper212+ won't fit, neither will the Dark Knight.

Sorry.

Get a side window.


----------



## Kemosaby

Good deal, thanks for the answer. Maybe I will give my son my Zalman LED cooler and take his Dark Knight and stick in my 500R. That way he can have his purdy LED fan on the side hehe.

Thanks guys!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kemosaby*
> 
> Good deal, thanks for the answer. Maybe I will give my son my Zalman LED cooler and take his Dark Knight and stick in my 500R. That way he can have his purdy LED fan on the side hehe.
> Thanks guys!


All i can say is your an awesome parent, wanna buy me another phantom.


----------



## evil jerry

Ok well i've added a few links to more mods on the front page and I will continue to do so as I have ownership of the club temporary. Please if you see some phantom mods that need to be linked up PM them to me and I will try and work them up there.

I rewrote the member list in it's entirety already and fully cloned it last night before esproductions came back. I got a few revisions I would like to put in place to clean it up. I however do not have access to his google docs so I can't update his with the info I have.

Also a reminder, i'm in need of some votes on Mod of the Month as I've lost a little ground in the last few days, So if you like my build please vote!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up

thank you everyone,
evil jerry


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> If you engrave things, leave both sides of the masking on and wipe the engraving with a damp rag (NOT paper product) as soon as its finished.
> If you don't engrave anything and just cut, it is incredibly helpful to remove one side of the masking and cut with that side up. Again, wipe the edges down on the unmasked side with a damp non-paper rag.
> Make sure your machine is well ventilated. Vaporized acrylic is actually chlorine.
> Make sure what you're cutting is ACTUALLY acrylic (Acrylite and Plexiglass are the most common brands) and not polycarbonate (Lexan and Macrolon are common brands) as polycarbonate must be cut mechanically and won't cut well with a laser. Learned that one the hard way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the random potentially helpful advice I can think of for now. I dunno how much of this you know, but I tend to just throw out what I know just in case its helpful.
> You know what a really nice material is that no one ever uses? PETG. Fabricated like acrylic with the properties of polycarbonate. Then again, considering the standard set of tools modders have, Polycarbonate is actually the easiest to work with, as it can be machined MOSTLY the same way as metal.
> I must be bored.


Thanks for your post and concern! I'm actually fairly well aquainted with the laser cutter and all the dos and don'ts. Most of the robots I built for my robotics degree were out of acrylic! I also have used it for many other things, last summer I cut out the parts for an Ultimaker!


----------



## Erakith

Here she is with a CPU cooler that isn't horse.. dookie anymore.



Just a GPU to go!


----------



## kgtuning

Erakith looks good!
nice...order my second SSD too. a matching set.


----------



## 0Fester0

. Where do i start !!







. Have some photos somewhere of my build. Only pic i have at the mo' from last month.I've 2x 2tb Caviar Blacks to go in. Biostar x79, 3960x @4.625, Thermalright Silver Arrows, 16gb corasir xms(needed low memory but 2011 adapter helped), 1200w akasa extreme,Sli Msi N570gtx O/C @851mhz , 64gb Force3 ssd and a few other bits and bobs. Don't know if this is where to post my Phantom. It's upgraded from Asrock Ext4 Gen3 i5-2500k 4.7ghz. 3960x makes a heck of a differance-unreal even at stock. 3dVantage 44204.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0Fester0*
> 
> . Where do i start !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have some photos somewhere of my build. Only pic i have at the mo' from last month.I've 2x 2tb Caviar Blacks to go in. Biostar x79, 3960x @4.625, Thermalright Silver Arrows, 16gb corasir xms(needed low memory but 2011 adapter helped), 1200w akasa extreme,Sli Msi N570gtx O/C @851mhz , 64gb Force3 ssd and a few other bits and bobs. Don't know if this is where to post my Phantom. It's upgraded from Asrock Ext4 Gen3 i5-2500k 4.7ghz. 3960x makes a heck of a differance-unreal even at stock. 3dVantage 44204.


SB-E is hugely attractive, I just don't know if I can justify the investment. That said, that's a very nice set up. My 3570k flies at 4.7 ghz, but my cooler is mid-range so I had to clock it down a little to 4.5.


----------



## kgtuning

Come on, whoever has not voted for mod of the month...lets vote, lets show EvilJerry our support...vote here...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Come on, whoever has not voted for mod of the month...lets vote, lets show EvilJerry our support...vote here...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up


Thank you and please vote, I definitely need the votes as I'm losing ground.

in other news I have updated the members list with everyone who has submitted entry's using the new form.

CLICK HERE TO BE ADDED TO THE MEMBER LIST
If your on the member list already and want to edit or add your build log please PM me and I will edit it.

Me and esproductions will figure out how we are running the group as he is the founder. I'm just trying to get it organized with the mods and members list updated.

I'm currently working on different things on the front page like adding more links to people's custom mods.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Thank you and please vote, I definitely need the votes as I'm losing ground.
> in other news I have updated the members list with everyone who has submitted entry's using the new form.
> CLICK HERE TO BE ADDED TO THE MEMBER LIST
> If your on the member list already and want to edit or add your build log please PM me and I will edit it.
> Me and esproductions will figure out how we are running the group as he is the founder. I'm just trying to get it organized with the mods and members list updated.
> I'm currently working on different things on the front page like adding more links to people's custom mods.


Great work, and voted!


----------



## p1t3ull

Well, introducing here from Venezuela, my pc, quite difficult to assemble these machines as everything has to be imported, without further ado, my rig.







Hope you like it, much effort and money invested here, I keep to overclock cpu to 4,7 ghz on 1,375v core and temps IDE 37-40 and full load 68-74 degrees, my Sli is Msi Gtx 570 Twin Frozr III and keep in 851/1702/2020 temps in IDE 36, and full load 48.

Sorry for my bad English, there was never posted about it, but good because I dared, greetings and waiting for reviews.


----------



## evil jerry

Join the OCN Phantom Club

Everyone the list is up to date on everyone who has submitted request onto the new Form. I will be updating the list every week day while i'm at work.

0Fester0 & p1t3ull

nice builds, I love me some phantoms!!!!

Make sure you click that link also.

If anyone has any suggestions on the club please share them here, This is our club!

I been pondering the idea of a chat room for the club, give me your opinions!

Also lastly please vote for me in Mod of the month going on now! The link is in my Signature.


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quick question (irrelevant from the contests.)

How did everybody get all those beautiful window panels??









Do they make it themselves or can you buy it somewhere? If so, i want to know the source!


----------



## evil jerry

My case is reverse ATX so my panels are upside down.

This is a NZXT Window panel that can be bought at NZXT.com Store, mine is just painted (no clear coat on the case either in that picture)









Now this is my custom side window. I used a Jigsaw and a metal file set to cut the panel. I then used U-channel molding, 3M Double sided tape, and acrylic glass bought from lowes to install it.


















and the end result









To see more my build log is in my signature.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Join the OCN Phantom Club
> Everyone the list is up to date on everyone who has submitted request onto the new Form. I will be updating the list every week day while i'm at work.
> 0Fester0 & p1t3ull
> nice builds, I love me some phantoms!!!!
> Make sure you click that link also.
> If anyone has any suggestions on the club please share them here, This is our club!
> I been pondering the idea of a chat room for the club, give me your opinions!
> Also lastly please vote for me in Mod of the month going on now! The link is in my Signature.


How about a NZXT Phantom facebook group just a thought.


----------



## ImToeKnee

Wow, amazing set up.

Do you mind lifting up the top of the Phantom, so i can see how you mounted the Radiator?

It seems like it'll block a drive or something


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1t3ull*
> 
> Well, introducing here from Venezuela, my pc, quite difficult to assemble these machines as everything has to be imported, without further ado, my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it, much effort and money invested here, I keep to overclock cpu to 4,7 ghz on 1,375v core and temps IDE 37-40 and full load 68-74 degrees, my Sli is Msi Gtx 570 Twin Frozr III and keep in 851/1702/2020 temps in IDE 36, and full load 48.
> Sorry for my bad English, there was never posted about it, but good because I dared, greetings and waiting for reviews.


Gorgeous. That's some really great work. I wish i had the skills to do that


----------



## kgtuning

@ IMtoeknee check out my build log if you want to see some pics of my radiator mount.


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ IMtoeknee check out my build log if you want to see some pics of my radiator mount.


Wow, amazing mods









Too bad those mods are too advanced for me.









Also, i wont be able to mount the radiator if i dont mod my case like yours?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImToeKnee*
> 
> Wow, amazing mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad those mods are too advanced for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i wont be able to mount the radiator if i dont mod my case like yours?


thank you! I have seen someone on here use the brackets supplied with the case to mount a 360 radiator. but I think if you are not going to mod the top plate of the case. then it may be a good idea to use a 240 radiator as the case is setup for that radiator without modding.


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1t3ull*
> 
> Well, introducing here from Venezuela, my pc, quite difficult to assemble these machines as everything has to be imported, without further ado, my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it, much effort and money invested here, I keep to overclock cpu to 4,7 ghz on 1,375v core and temps IDE 37-40 and full load 68-74 degrees, my Sli is Msi Gtx 570 Twin Frozr III and keep in 851/1702/2020 temps in IDE 36, and full load 48.
> Sorry for my bad English, there was never posted about it, but good because I dared, greetings and waiting for reviews.


Also, how did you mount the 360 radiator?

Can i take a peek on the top of the phantom?


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> My case is reverse ATX so my panels are upside down.
> This is a NZXT Window panel that can be bought at NZXT.com Store, mine is just painted (no clear coat on the case either in that picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is my custom side window. I used a Jigsaw and a metal file set to cut the panel. I then used U-channel molding, 3M Double sided tape, and acrylic glass bought from lowes to install it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the end result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more my build log is in my signature.


omgoodness. What a beautiful side panel









I wish i can buy that somewhere (since i cant make one myself)

Great work


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImToeKnee*
> 
> omgoodness. What a beautiful side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i can buy that somewhere (since i cant make one myself)
> Great work


Thanks, I wish I could offer a service but I can't. If anyone is local to me I will help anyone do any mod they wish.

I got an update later tonight on my next build as my new case is here!!!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Thanks, I wish I could offer a service but I can't. If anyone is local to me I will help anyone do any mod they wish.
> I got an update later tonight on my next build as my new case is here!!!!


It came?!!? oh man can't wait to see it!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Thanks, I wish I could offer a service but I can't. If anyone is local to me I will help anyone do any mod they wish.
> I got an update later tonight on my next build as my new case is here!!!!


Whatisitwhatisitwhatisitwhatisit?

My Switch 810 SE is en route.


----------



## kgtuning

Come on Jerry, Where's the picture of the case....we are waiting..lol


----------



## Bonkers

Good looking stuff guys!









Im like a kid waiting on christmas around here. Getting my 670 in the next few weeks. First time ever owning a top of the line graphics card!!!!







 My first card was an 8400 gs and then my current gtx 260. Dear god I cannot wait to have that thing!!


----------



## evil jerry

Well I came home today and found my Brand New Phantom 410 sponsored by NZXT to be claimed by evil kitty.









I pulled it out of the box so he could look over his new computer case.









and the insides of the Phantom 410









I sat OPERATION FREEDOM next to the Phantom 410, evil kitty compared our PC's









And lastly some more side by sides.

























Stay tuned as I will be revealing more details and a brand new build log in a week or so for my Brand new Phantom 410

-evil jerry

(if you quote this post, please use spoiler tags)


----------



## kgtuning

wow I did not know the 410 was that small. this should be interesting.


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Thanks, I wish I could offer a service but I can't. If anyone is local to me I will help anyone do any mod they wish.
> I got an update later tonight on my next build as my new case is here!!!!


Youre not selling your case?! I would love to steal it









Congrats, ill sub so i can keep posted on the look!


----------



## evil jerry

no reason to steal. I will help you make one yourself if your local for free, but the chances your local is gonna be slim.

The 410 is smaller but they made alot of smart use of space in this case. I feel like there is more space behind the motherboard for one. I wanted to show everyone the differences. You can fit a 140mm fan in so many spots on this case. This case is gonna be tricky to flip the motherboard but I plan on taking it apart sometime very soon and see how it's put together. I already know it's going to be a harder task to flip this motherboard. I'm considering a 90 degree turn on the motherboard and having the I/O plate under the top shell. Regardless I'm determined to make this build one of the most complex things ever while still keeping it clean.

Tonight we look, tomorrow the JigSaw hahahahahahahahahh!!!!


----------



## blong48

Hey guys real quick if you haven't already voted for evil jerry for Mod of The Month please do so here http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up . It's going to be a close one and he could use all the support he can get. He's put a lot of effort into designing and creating his awesome and outstanding mods and deserves to win this.

Also a quick update on my Phantom build I now have the Corsair H100 for my i7-3770K. I will be overclocking soon.

Take care guys and keep on modding!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Hey guys real quick if you haven't already voted for evil jerry for Mod of The Month please do so here http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up . It's going to be a close one and he could use all the support he can get. He's put a lot of effort into designing and creating his awesome and outstanding mods and deserves to win this.


Thanks for supporting Jerry!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Also a quick update on my Phantom build I now have the Corsair H100 for my i7-3770K. I will be overclocking soon.
> Take care guys and keep on modding!


Good luck clocking that! My 3570k is currently nesting at 4.5ghz 24/7 stable with max temps of 85c after 12hrs in Prime. This is on an Entry-Level AIO cooler comparable to the H70. 1.248v.

If I were to get a better cooler, I'm certain I can get it to 5ghz.


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Hey guys real quick if you haven't already voted for evil jerry for Mod of The Month please do so here http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up . It's going to be a close one and he could use all the support he can get. He's put a lot of effort into designing and creating his awesome and outstanding mods and deserves to win this.
> Also a quick update on my Phantom build I now have the Corsair H100 for my i7-3770K. I will be overclocking soon.
> Take care guys and keep on modding!


Voted


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> How about a NZXT Phantom facebook group just a thought.


That's an awesome idea draven so I've created the group, I will get it on the front page soon.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/318777568197559/

I hope nobody minds but I feel this should be a joint group between all phantom owners so I have invited PhillD and the 410 owners to join the group also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> Hey guys real quick if you haven't already voted for evil jerry for Mod of The Month please do so here http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up . It's going to be a close one and he could use all the support he can get. He's put a lot of effort into designing and creating his awesome and outstanding mods and deserves to win this.
> Also a quick update on my Phantom build I now have the Corsair H100 for my i7-3770K. I will be overclocking soon.
> Take care guys and keep on modding!


Your too kind and the support has been amazing from everyone so far. Please do vote.

thank you,
evil jerry


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Thanks for supporting jerry!
> 
> Good luck clocking that! My 3570k is currently nesting at 4.5ghz 24/7 stable with max temps of 85c after 12hrs in Prime. This is on an Entry-Level AIO cooler comparable to the H70. 1.248v.
> If I were to get a better cooler, I'm certain I can get it to 5ghz.


No problem! He deserves it!

Thanks! I've heard the recommended safe zone for the 3770K is 4.6GHz even with an H100 because Ivy Bridge traps more heat in with the tri-gate transistors. As for 5GHz on the 3570K I hope that runs stable! Ivy bridge appears to not run stable at high clocks due the tri-gate transistors like I said earlier. I haven't researched much on the 3570K overclock maximum but I'm guessing it would be slightly higher than a 3770K. It's worth a shot, just don't kill the CPU







haha, good luck!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> No problem! He deserves it!
> Thanks! I've heard the recommended safe zone for the 3770K is 4.6GHz even with an H100 because Ivy Bridge traps more heat in with the tri-gate transistors. As for 5GHz on the 3570K I hope that runs stable! Ivy bridge appears to not run stable at high clocks due the tri-gate transistors like I said earlier. I haven't researched much on the 3570K overclock maximum but I'm guessing it would be slightly higher than a 3770K. It's worth a shot, just don't kill the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, good luck!


I've got it stable at 4.7 but it just gets way too hot. It sits at around 1.42v to get that clock (my chip isn't a "winner" in the silicon lottery.. but its not a bad chip either), and this cooler just can't handle it. 3 hours in prime and it gets to 100c.. so yeah, more cooling is required.


----------



## Caruban

Jerry's only two votes ahead of second right now. Vote vote vote!!!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> No problem! He deserves it!
> Thanks! I've heard the recommended safe zone for the 3770K is 4.6GHz even with an H100 because Ivy Bridge traps more heat in with the tri-gate transistors. As for 5GHz on the 3570K I hope that runs stable! Ivy bridge appears to not run stable at high clocks due the tri-gate transistors like I said earlier. I haven't researched much on the 3570K overclock maximum but I'm guessing it would be slightly higher than a 3770K. It's worth a shot, just don't kill the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, good luck!


It's not the tri-gate design. It's because the heat spreader is connected using cheap thermal paste instead of solder.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> That's an awesome idea draven so I've created the group, I will get it on the front page soon.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/318777568197559/
> I hope nobody minds but I feel this should be a joint group between all phantom owners so I have invited PhillD and the 410 owners to join the group also.


I love it jerry, anything Phantom and maybe shoot XNINE a PM as well he might be interested


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I love it jerry, anything Phantom and maybe shoot XNINE a PM as well he might be interested


I hate to spoil it for you but He was there the whole time tonight









Chat went well in the group tonight, it's died down however as it's gotten later in the AM of the night.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I looked at what was giving him such a run for the money, and I'm absolutely convinced that it takes some major cajones to enter the MOTM contest.
> Hoping to have skilled craftsmanship and a solid concept appreciated by the board's largest demographic seems pretty much a pipe dream. Bling, cheesecake, and mediocrity always find a blind but loyal following.
> I voted for ya, hope you can pull this one out.
> Darlene


Agreed, unfortunately.

We're all rooting for you, man!


----------



## kgtuning

Love the FB idea. nice job Jerry for setting it up.


----------



## jaker1993

Hey guys. This is my first post in this forum and I was wondering if I could get some advice from you guys about a build I am about to do In the next 2 or so weeks.
this is my first time build a proper gaming system, and I wanted to ask if im missing anything here or if there is any compatibility issues with parts I've picked and the phantom case. someone on a different forum suggested I get a cable extender for the CPU power to psu because of the case size, but they weren't entirely sure, so I thought I might as well as the owners of these great cases if there is any recommended things to purchase with the phantom.

The build:
Intel Core i5 3570K
M.B: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Motherboard
RAM: G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9Q-16GBSR1 (4x4GB) DDR3 OR G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9Q-16GAO 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 or corsair vengeance low profile kit.
Graphics: 670GTX, probably either the ASUS or Gigabyte Overclocked Cards.
HDD/SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 256GB
HDD 2: Seagate Barracuda 3TB ST3000DM001
Optical D: Lite-On IHES212 12X Bluray Combo
Case: NZXT Phantom USB 3.0 Case White
PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus 850W
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
Side panel: NZXT Phantom White Windowed Side Panel

An assortment of fans, consisting of: BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm Black Tinted Red LED Fan $19.00 x1 NZXT FS-200 LED Rifle Bearing Fan Red $29.00 x2 BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Black Tinted Red LED Fan $19.00 x3

Things im still not 100% on:
Which ram to get? (looking at a 16GB kits)
Whether the case needs fan filters or not?
If there are any cable extenders or extra longs cables that need to be putchased?

Cheers and thanks in advance.

Jake


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> Hey guys. This is my first post in this forum and I was wondering if I could get some advice from you guys about a build I am about to do In the next 2 or so weeks.
> this is my first time build a proper gaming system, and I wanted to ask if im missing anything here or if there is any compatibility issues with parts I've picked and the phantom case. someone on a different forum suggested I get a cable extender for the CPU power to psu because of the case size, but they weren't entirely sure, so I thought I might as well as the owners of these great cases if there is any recommended things to purchase with the phantom.
> The build:
> Intel Core i5 3570K
> M.B: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Motherboard
> RAM: G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9Q-16GBSR1 (4x4GB) DDR3 OR G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9Q-16GAO 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 or corsair vengeance low profile kit.
> Graphics: 670GTX, probably either the ASUS or Gigabyte Overclocked Cards.
> HDD/SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 256GB
> HDD 2: Seagate Barracuda 3TB ST3000DM001
> Optical D: Lite-On IHES212 12X Bluray Combo
> Case: NZXT Phantom USB 3.0 Case White
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus 850W
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
> Side panel: NZXT Phantom White Windowed Side Panel
> An assortment of fans, consisting of: BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm Black Tinted Red LED Fan $19.00 x1 NZXT FS-200 LED Rifle Bearing Fan Red $29.00 x2 BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Black Tinted Red LED Fan $19.00 x3
> Things im still not 100% on:
> Which ram to get? (looking at a 16GB kits)
> Whether the case needs fan filters or not?
> If there are any cable extenders or extra longs cables that need to be putchased?
> Cheers and thanks in advance.
> Jake


Hey Jake,
Get a filter for your front intake. It doesn't come with one. Everything else is filtered for you.

My PS CPU 8PIN doesn't reach, I got an extender from NZXT. Without the extender it can reach if you don't route the cable behind the board, but if you want to hide it, you need the extender. That depends on the PSU though, some have longer 8-pins.

RAM is your own choice, just make sure it's compatible with your motherboard. My RAM works. We have very similar setups. I'd go with the Ares, personally, because it's less over-the-top than the other kits and I like understated looks.


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> Hey guys. This is my first post in this forum and I was wondering if I could get some advice from you guys about a build I am about to do In the next 2 or so weeks.
> this is my first time build a proper gaming system, and I wanted to ask if im missing anything here or if there is any compatibility issues with parts I've picked and the phantom case. someone on a different forum suggested I get a cable extender for the CPU power to psu because of the case size, but they weren't entirely sure, so I thought I might as well as the owners of these great cases if there is any recommended things to purchase with the phantom.
> The build:
> Intel Core i5 3570K
> M.B: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Motherboard
> RAM: G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9Q-16GBSR1 (4x4GB) DDR3 OR G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9Q-16GAO 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 or corsair vengeance low profile kit.
> Graphics: 670GTX, probably either the ASUS or Gigabyte Overclocked Cards.
> HDD/SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 256GB
> HDD 2: Seagate Barracuda 3TB ST3000DM001
> Optical D: Lite-On IHES212 12X Bluray Combo
> Case: NZXT Phantom USB 3.0 Case White
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus 850W
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
> Side panel: NZXT Phantom White Windowed Side Panel
> An assortment of fans, consisting of: BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm Black Tinted Red LED Fan $19.00 x1 NZXT FS-200 LED Rifle Bearing Fan Red $29.00 x2 BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Black Tinted Red LED Fan $19.00 x3
> Things im still not 100% on:
> Which ram to get? (looking at a 16GB kits)
> Whether the case needs fan filters or not?
> If there are any cable extenders or extra longs cables that need to be putchased?
> Cheers and thanks in advance.
> Jake


Nice specs! My only concern is the hard drive, I havent had good luck with seagates and that one only comes with a one year warranty. Seagates are priced low, but I think you would be better off with a Hitachi 3tb that comes with a 3 year warranty which can be viewed online here http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354808 ,it must be bought in store though.

Also My 8pin reached but just barely, so it varies by power supply.


----------



## jaker1993

Thanks for the help guys....probably should mention I live in Australia, so buying stuff from microcentre might be a bit difficult 

I'll look into my hdd choices as such, as I just need a 3tb for backups, and I'll remember to get a cable extender for the CPU power.
In regards to the fan filters, is it worth getting one for the side 120mm fans? And if so, do you get 2 120mm filters or one joint 120mm filter that's made for when you have 2 120mm fans right next to each other?


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys....probably should mention I live in Australia, so buying stuff from microcentre might be a bit difficult
> I'll look into my hdd choices as such, as I just need a 3tb for backups, and I'll remember to get a cable extender for the CPU power.
> In regards to the fan filters, is it worth getting one for the side 120mm fans? And if so, do you get 2 120mm filters or one joint 120mm filters that's made for when you have 2 120mm fans right next to each other?


Yeah microcenter might be difficult haha, I'll see what I can find for Australia. As for the fan filters the only one I use is the one for the power supply, other members should be able to help you some more with regards to those. Also welcome to the club!


----------



## jaker1993

Thanks got that 
Looked up my current options regarding the hdd at where im planning to get my parts. In the 3Tb range I've either got a wd green or the Seagate.
(pccasegear.com)


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys....probably should mention I live in Australia, so buying stuff from microcentre might be a bit difficult
> I'll look into my hdd choices as such, as I just need a 3tb for backups, and I'll remember to get a cable extender for the CPU power.
> In regards to the fan filters, is it worth getting one for the side 120mm fans? And if so, do you get 2 120mm filters or one joint 120mm filter that's made for when you have 2 120mm fans right next to each other?


The side fans are already filtered! 

I've never had an issue with Seagate drives, personally.


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> Thanks got that
> Looked up my current options regarding the hdd at where im planning to get my parts. In the 3Tb range I've either got a wd green or the Seagate.
> (pccasegear.com)


The caviar greens are great for storage that does not need to be accessed quickly. I have a 1tb green in my build right now as a server drive.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> Hey guys. This is my first post in this forum and I was wondering if I could get some advice from you guys about a build I am about to do In the next 2 or so weeks.
> this is my first time build a proper gaming system, and I wanted to ask if im missing anything here or if there is any compatibility issues with parts I've picked and the phantom case. someone on a different forum suggested I get a cable extender for the CPU power to psu because of the case size, but they weren't entirely sure, so I thought I might as well as the owners of these great cases if there is any recommended things to purchase with the phantom.
> The build:
> Intel Core i5 3570K
> M.B: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Motherboard
> RAM: G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9Q-16GBSR1 (4x4GB) DDR3 OR G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9Q-16GAO 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 or corsair vengeance low profile kit.
> Graphics: 670GTX, probably either the ASUS or Gigabyte Overclocked Cards.
> HDD/SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 256GB
> HDD 2: Seagate Barracuda 3TB ST3000DM001
> Optical D: Lite-On IHES212 12X Bluray Combo
> Case: NZXT Phantom USB 3.0 Case White
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus 850W
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
> Side panel: NZXT Phantom White Windowed Side Panel
> An assortment of fans, consisting of: BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm Black Tinted Red LED Fan $19.00 x1 NZXT FS-200 LED Rifle Bearing Fan Red $29.00 x2 BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Black Tinted Red LED Fan $19.00 x3
> Things im still not 100% on:
> Which ram to get? (looking at a 16GB kits)
> Whether the case needs fan filters or not?
> If there are any cable extenders or extra longs cables that need to be putchased?
> Cheers and thanks in advance.
> Jake


I personally prefer my XFX PSUs. Made by SeaSonic, single rail, and ultra long cables to reach anyhing. Come in modular and non-modular.


----------



## komichi

I just got a Phantom from ebay and he gave me filter and extra fan.

How do you guys align your filter?

Case > filter > fan?
Or Case > fan > filter?

It also has an extra 200mm filter, am I supposed to use it for the top 200mm fans? Or what?

I have one for the side panel 200mm


----------



## evil jerry

fan > filter > Case

As your sucking air in it will trap dirt in the filter before it touches the fan itself. Cleaning fans can be a paint at times.

The phantom comes stock with 2x 200mm fan filters, the preinstalled 200mm fan does not have on installed.


----------



## komichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> fan > filter > Case
> As your sucking air in it will trap dirt in the filter before it touches the fan itself. Cleaning fans can be a paint at times.
> The phantom comes stock with 2x 200mm fan filters, the preinstalled 200mm fan does not have on installed.


Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komichi*
> 
> I just got a Phantom from ebay and he gave me filter and extra fan.
> How do you guys align your filter?
> Case > filter > fan?
> Or Case > fan > filter?
> It also has an extra 200mm filter, am I supposed to use it for the top 200mm fans? Or what?
> I have one for the side panel 200mm


Case->filter->fan. Otherwise you cake your fans in dust and reduce their potential max speed. Cleaning dust off of fans is a pain in the butt too.

The 200mm filters are for the side panel intake, and if you wanted to have the top 200mm as an intake. Exhaust fans don't need filters.

Edit: Jerry2fast.


----------



## evil jerry

*Alright everyone Mod of the month is approaching the last day of Voting.

Please vote now for Mod of the Month May

Please vote for Operation Freedom, As right now more then ever, Every vote counts!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up*


----------



## Rowey

Jerry, the facebook page was a GREAT idea +rep


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> *Alright everyone Mod of the month is approaching the last day of Voting.
> Please vote now for Mod of the Month May
> Please vote for Operation Freedom, As right now more then ever, Every vote counts!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up*


Wish I could vote again


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> *Alright everyone Mod of the month is approaching the last day of Voting.
> Please vote now for Mod of the Month May
> Please vote for Operation Freedom, As right now more then ever, Every vote counts!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Wish I could vote again


Thanks bro, it's going to be a very close race, it ends sometime today!


----------



## Phelan

question- how do I get the Club badge in my sig? And is there a post minimum to sig pics or am I missing something? Cuz I tried to link my CPU-Z validation with their pic but it failed.


----------



## evil jerry

no minimum post or anything you don't have to validate anything. Just use the submission form to apply for the club on front page and I will try and add you tomorrow.

as for the code it's also there but i can link it here

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]♠ [URL="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-owners-thread.html"][B]Official NZXT PHANTOM Owners Club[/B][/URL] ♠ [/CENTER]

just copy that and put that in your signature.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> no minimum post or anything you don't have to validate anything. Just use the submission form to apply for the club on front page and I will try and add you tomorrow.
> as for the code it's also there but i can link it here
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER]♠ [URL="http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-owners-thread.html"][B]Official NZXT PHANTOM Owners Club[/B][/URL] ♠ [/CENTER]
> 
> just copy that and put that in your signature.


Thanks, and I'm already on the Owner's list.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Thanks, and I'm already on the Owner's list.


Silly me


----------



## Caruban

Jerry's not promoting himself nearly as much as the others... Go vote!!!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Jerry's not promoting himself nearly as much as the others... Go vote!!!


I can lol

PLEASE VOTE for Operation Freedom yall. Today is the last day and i'm only leading by 2 votes at this moment. Help me put my phantom as Mod of the Month.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up

and thank you everyone.


----------



## kgtuning

Yeah the votes are way too close. If you haven't voted....vote for Jerry!


----------



## 0Fester0

Yesterdays Voting Story from Belfast, N.Ireland.

Northern Ireland's chief electoral officer has said he is disappointed that more politicians did not turn up for a demonstration of how electronic vote counting works.
Only two MPs, a few local councillors and not a single MLA attended the event at Belfast City Hall on Thursday.

Well i voted for Jerry !!


----------



## Mirjalovic

Can you mount a fan in odd cage ? What size ?


----------



## reaver83

wow, whatta ya know, I show up just in time to get Jerry's 100th vote







alright guys, go vote! between the 2 top runners, Jerry's is BY FAR the most organized case internally. That and at least his wasn't full of "Place ad here" all over his. so go vote if ya haven't already guys, he put alot of time and effort into it!


----------



## evil jerry

thanks for the vote, I just hit 100 just now. Second place is at 96 votes so if anyone has not voted, please today is the last day.

and to the club the support from you all has been amazing. Just hang in there as I believe the contest closes sometime late tonight.

thank you
evil jerry


----------



## alpsie

you are now 7 votes in the lead ^^


----------



## evil jerry

Oh wow, I feel really loved right now


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I feel really loved right now


I would hope so. Lol you have a lot of us pulling for you. Its looking pretty good right.


----------



## evil jerry

My lead just got cut again. Only leading by 3. It's amazes me how it randomly jumps in votes.


----------



## kgtuning

I know right


----------



## esproductions

Probably the dude posting it on his facebook to whore votes or something ahahah


----------



## apav

Hey guys,

First off I apologize if this has already been asked but I'm just curious... I'm running a 6950 (unlocked) Crossfire setup and although my temps are no where near extreme ( Idle: high 30's-low 40's C for both of my GPU's and CPU's/ Under max load while gaming : GPU1 70-75C, GPU 2 60-65C, CPU high 50's to mid 60's C) my computer sits in a cramped desk compartment with poor airflow.

Most of the time I have a small fan blowing air directly on the front of the case so the 2 120mm fans can grab some of it, but I'm not sure if that's enough.

My question to you guys is if it's possible to install another 120/140 or whatever I can get away with mm fan where the side 200mm fan would sit?

I am using a Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler so the 200mm fan wouldn't fit, but has anyone tried installing a smaller fan to sit there? Any fan would do, I just would like something to directly blow air onto my GPU's.

Just to give you an idea of the space it's in. It's only temporary!


----------



## stratmaster458

My Portal themed Phantom mod has been put on hold the last few days because I have been working as a camp counselor for a 3 day camp for middle school students. The good news is that I have my clear coat back from my girlfriend's car, my motherboard is back, my RAM is back, and I will hopefully be laser cutting my window either Monday or Tuesday. So from this camp thing I earned some cash and I decided that a large chunk of it should go into my PC, my friend is working for AMD this summer and I will hopefully be getting a 7970 for a decent price! Before I fully commit to this I need to figure some things out:

- This card is red and black, that totally clashes with my color scheme, I'm thinking of getting an Arctic Cooling Accelero cooler for it because that would make it black and white, thoughts?
- Will my powersupply be able to handle this card with my processor? I have an Antec EA-750 750 Watt PSU and a Core i7 950 at stock clock.
- My motheboard only has PCIe 2.0 slots, as far as I know the 7970 supports both will I run into any problems with my board (GA-X58A-UD3R R2) ?

I feel I nice high powered flagship GPU with a nice after market cooler is just what this rig needs!


----------



## apav

Double post, deleted.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys,
> First off I apologize if this has already been asked but I'm just curious... I'm running a 6950 (unlocked) Crossfire setup and although my temps are no where near extreme ( Idle: high 30's-low 40's C for both of my GPU's and CPU's/ Under max load while gaming : GPU1 70-75C, GPU 2 60-65C, CPU high 50's to mid 60's C) my computer sits in a cramped desk compartment with poor airflow.
> Most of the time I have a small fan blowing air directly on the front of the case so the 2 120mm fans can grab some of it, but I'm not sure if that's enough.
> My question to you guys is if it's possible to install another 120/140 or whatever I can get away with mm fan where the side 200mm fan would sit?
> I am using a Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler so the 200mm fan wouldn't fit, but has anyone tried installing a smaller fan to sit there? Any fan would do, I just would like something to directly blow air onto my GPU's.
> Just to give you an idea of the space it's in. It's only temporary!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's POSSIBLE you'll be able to fit a couple of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185057
They're super thin, so you might be lucky. That said I haven't tested it, so I can't know for sure.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> My Portal themed Phantom mod has been put on hold the last few days because I have been working as a camp counselor for a 3 day camp for middle school students. The good news is that I have my clear coat back from my girlfriend's car, my motherboard is back, my RAM is back, and I will hopefully be laser cutting my window either Monday or Tuesday. So from this camp thing I earned some cash and I decided that a large chunk of it should go into my PC, my friend is working for AMD this summer and I will hopefully be getting a 7970 for a decent price! Before I fully commit to this I need to figure some things out:
> - This card is red and black, that totally clashes with my color scheme, I'm thinking of getting an Arctic Cooling Accelero cooler for it because that would make it black and white, thoughts?
> - Will my powersupply be able to handle this card with my processor? I have an Antec EA-750 750 Watt PSU and a Core i7 950 at stock clock.
> - My motheboard only has PCIe 2.0 slots, as far as I know the 7970 supports both will I run into any problems with my board (GA-X58A-UD3R R2) ?
> I feel I nice high powered flagship GPU with a nice after market cooler is just what this rig needs!


http://images10.newegg.com/BizIntell/tool/psucalc/index.html?name=Power-Supply-Wattage-Calculator

Throw all your stuff in there and it'll tell you the wattage. Add another 50ish for USB devices etc and overclock overhead.

Don't get the accelero extreme, get this!

http://www.legitreviews.com/news/13242/


----------



## Erakith

doublepost.. delete please.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It's POSSIBLE you'll be able to fit a couple of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185057
> They're super thin, so you might be lucky. That said I haven't tested it, so I can't know for sure.


How would you be able to screw these in? There's mounting points for the 200mm fan but I wouldn't know how to screw these on. Now I gotta measure if I have 125mm between the door and my cpu cooler


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> http://images10.newegg.com/BizIntell/tool/psucalc/index.html?name=Power-Supply-Wattage-Calculator
> Throw all your stuff in there and it'll tell you the wattage. Add another 50ish for USB devices etc and overclock overhead.
> Don't get the accelero extreme, get this!
> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/13242/


hmmmmm 696 watts recommended so my 750 will do it but that makes me worried about how much wattage my LED system will draw. I guess I'll have to calculate its wattage when I'm building it.

That cooler looks pretty cool but its probably gonna cost a good chunk of change. I have decided that I am keeping this rig all air cooling until the next build which will be 100% water for everything (will have to mod the Phantom







).


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> How would you be able to screw these in? There's mounting points for the 200mm fan but I wouldn't know how to screw these on. Now I gotta measure if I have 125mm between the door and my cpu cooler


You'd most likely have to make your own holes. You'd be able to use the 4 corner holes on the 200mm but there aren't any for smaller fans.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> hmmmmm 696 watts recommended so my 750 will do it but that makes me worried about how much wattage my LED system will draw. I guess I'll have to calculate its wattage when I'm building it.


Keep in mind your system probably won't use all that power all at once. You're probably fine.


----------



## Draven

*CONGRATULATIONS EVILJERRY FOR WINNING MOTM!!!!*


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS EVILJERRY FOR WINNING MOTM!!!!*


Hellz yeah, Phantoms are the best, modded Phantoms are even better!


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys,
> First off I apologize if this has already been asked but I'm just curious... I'm running a 6950 (unlocked) Crossfire setup and although my temps are no where near extreme ( Idle: high 30's-low 40's C for both of my GPU's and CPU's/ Under max load while gaming : GPU1 70-75C, GPU 2 60-65C, CPU high 50's to mid 60's C) my computer sits in a cramped desk compartment with poor airflow.
> Most of the time I have a small fan blowing air directly on the front of the case so the 2 120mm fans can grab some of it, but I'm not sure if that's enough.
> My question to you guys is if it's possible to install another 120/140 or whatever I can get away with mm fan where the side 200mm fan would sit?
> I am using a Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler so the 200mm fan wouldn't fit, but has anyone tried installing a smaller fan to sit there? Any fan would do, I just would like something to directly blow air onto my GPU's.
> Just to give you an idea of the space it's in. It's only temporary!


Put that beautiful case ON the desk, it's too nice to hide away in a cubby.


----------



## blong48

congrats jerry on winning motm!!!


----------



## reaver83

I've said my grats already, but you can never say it enough, GOOD JOB Evil Jerry.









I was kindda torn though after seeing Ikem's Pint Sized build, that thing was pretty epic for such a small case. Aint much bigger than a Dual Hard Drive Enclosure, yet packs a nice AMD ITX APU, a SSD, an optical drive, and other goodies. he def deserves props for the pocket rocket. even though his build only got 8 votes. But I guess when your going against Evil Jerry's build, kindda tough.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Put that beautiful case ON the desk, it's too nice to hide away in a cubby.


hey mate ive got a phantom 410 but in any case those temps are nothing to worry about at all man, if it cracks the 100 degree mark id worry but anything below 80 degrees is fine...you could add a side fan but thats normall for exhaust as opposed to intake. Spose it depends on your setup and what your after but if your getting those temps on xfire...i wouldnt worry


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> I've said my grats already, but you can never say it enough, GOOD JOB Evil Jerry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kindda torn though after seeing Ikem's Pint Sized build, that thing was pretty epic for such a small case. Aint much bigger than a Dual Hard Drive Enclosure, yet packs a nice AMD ITX APU, a SSD, an optical drive, and other goodies. he def deserves props for the pocket rocket. even though his build only got 8 votes. But I guess when your going against Evil Jerry's build, kindda tough.


ikem has done an amazing job with that, but go check out his other builds and you will be blown away.

As for Mod of the month:
Thank you everyone, it's been a long past few days and i'm happy I don't have to look at the poll counts anymore. I saw a 50 vote lead destroyed. I'm still trying to catch up threads as I had not slept in 48hours when the poll finally ended.

@Phantom club
I did not have much time the past two days to update the google docs but I had some help.
So I want to say a big ups to *strych9* he volunteered to help me when i put up a posting. He has been doing an awesome job helping me editing the member list of club.
If anyone needs to have anything edited just PM me with the # of the line your on and what color your phantom is. I can edit fairly quickly in most cases.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys,
> First off I apologize if this has already been asked but I'm just curious... I'm running a 6950 (unlocked) Crossfire setup and although my temps are no where near extreme ( Idle: high 30's-low 40's C for both of my GPU's and CPU's/ Under max load while gaming : GPU1 70-75C, GPU 2 60-65C, CPU high 50's to mid 60's C) my computer sits in a cramped desk compartment with poor airflow.
> Most of the time I have a small fan blowing air directly on the front of the case so the 2 120mm fans can grab some of it, but I'm not sure if that's enough.
> My question to you guys is if it's possible to install another 120/140 or whatever I can get away with mm fan where the side 200mm fan would sit?
> I am using a Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler so the 200mm fan wouldn't fit, but has anyone tried installing a smaller fan to sit there? Any fan would do, I just would like something to directly blow air onto my GPU's.
> Just to give you an idea of the space it's in. It's only temporary!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would recommend taking it out of that place you just recycling hot air!


----------



## Blaze0303

Picked up something last night....









Now its finished!


















In love with this awesome case!


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Blaze0303

Soon the time will be right... Lol


----------



## Rowey

Cool build Blaze!

Just a little heads up everyone. Recently I decided I wanted to set up my own self running business/service if you will, Ive just got the Facebook page up and running at the minute and all Im asking that if anyone in here uses Facebook and wouldn't mind supporting me and helping me get my page up off the ground I would very much appreciate it. I know a few of you guys already have and it means a lot to me, so thanks.










Thanks E-Bro's

Link


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Cool build Blaze!
> Just a little heads up everyone. Recently I decided I wanted to set up my own self running business/service if you will, Ive just got the Facebook page up and running at the minute and all Im asking that if anyone in here uses Facebook and wouldn't mind supporting me and helping me get my page up off the ground I would very much appreciate it. I know a few of you guys already have and it means a lot to me, so thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks E-Bro's
> Link


Do it for Rowey! He's a boss.


----------



## evil jerry

* * * MAY 2012 MOD OF THE MONTH * * *
-First thing I want to say is the love and support for this build has been amazing, Wow just wow. I mean people have been messaging me telling me that this build has inspired them so much that they will be painting there build the same green, Then my next message is from a member who said he bought a phantom because he loved mine so much. If that's not enough the messages from some of my idols on this website have really taken me back and have really touched me deeply. If someone would of told me 1 year after joining this site that I would be going all out on a custom computer and that I would win Mod of the Month. I would of told that person that they have lost there mind. Now winning this contest is something I personally take in the highest honor but honestly I consider this a win for all my supporters i mean FRIENDS. Thank you from the bottom of my heart as this is a dream come true.

thank you with love,
evil jerry


----------



## jaker1993

Hey guys, got 2 quick questions.

1) Regarding installing a Noctuna d-14 in the phantom case, what is the easiest way to install it? (inside or outside the case)

2) also i'm thinking on cable sleeving the cables on the build i posted a few pages back (page 1206). Would anyone be able to give me any tips or useful guides on this? I read about some sort of cable sleeving that just slides around the cable as such and doesn't need to be threaded through the cable, but can't seem to find it. (read about it on WikiHow)

Cheers

Jake


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions*
> 
> Probably the dude posting it on his facebook to whore votes or something ahahah


I voted for the first mod because it was the one that I prefered (as I voted for the Venom because it was by far the best, nothing comparable to what we have this month).

Now listen, with all due respect for jerry and his hard work, I doubt the reason he's winning is because of that work and the final result. What (I think) is happening here is that the HUGE phantom community is blindly voting for jerry's mod (by that I don't mean they haven't even taken a look at it but that they simply haven't checked out the other mods that are running for MOTM).

Now, correct me if I'm wrong but I doubt the Antec Three Hundred even has half the community we have.
The reason the Diablo 3 build was only a few votes behind is because the game is a big hit at the moment and people find it to be the best runner.

So please try to be fair and not just randomly bash "the other team" when in fact what you're supposing they're doing is exactly what yours is.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I voted for the first mod because it was the one that I prefered (as I voted for the Venom because it was by far the best, nothing comparable to what we have this month).
> Now listen, with all due respect for jerry and his hard work, I doubt the reason he's winning is because of that work and the final result. What (I think) is happening here is that the HUGE phantom community is blindly voting for jerry's mod (by that I don't mean they haven't even taken a look at it but that they simply haven't checked out the other mods that are running for MOTM).
> Now, correct me if I'm wrong but I doubt the Antec Three Hundred even has half the community we have.
> The reason the Diablo 3 build was only a few votes behind is because the game is a big hit at the moment and people find it to be the best runner.
> So please try to be fair and not just randomly bash "the other team" when in fact what you're supposing they're doing is exactly what yours is.


The great thing is we are allowed to have our own opinion on this website. If you think someone else had a better build then good for you. I preferred Jerrys. But that's why we had a vote.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I voted for the first mod because it was the one that I prefered (as I voted for the Venom because it was by far the best, nothing comparable to what we have this month).
> Now listen, with all due respect for jerry and his hard work, I doubt the reason he's winning is because of that work and the final result. What (I think) is happening here is that the HUGE phantom community is blindly voting for jerry's mod (by that I don't mean they haven't even taken a look at it but that they simply haven't checked out the other mods that are running for MOTM).
> Now, correct me if I'm wrong but I doubt the Antec Three Hundred even has half the community we have.
> The reason the Diablo 3 build was only a few votes behind is because the game is a big hit at the moment and people find it to be the best runner.
> So please try to be fair and not just randomly bash "the other team" when in fact what you're supposing they're doing is exactly what yours is.


tbh I voted for Jerry because he took his case totally apart, reverse atx it, put it back together, painted it an awesome colour, did a great window mod, modded the front to install a 200mm fan, painted the fan grills same colour as the case, and there is alot more that I just dont have the time or the energy to list because I just woke up and saw this post and thought WTH, btw I did look at the other nominations and thought they were all great , imho though I thought Jerry did much more with his case then the other did. This is how it works though some people dont look at the full build logs, or they just look at the final pics that the builder puts up and dont look at what all went into putting the build together also some just vote on what appeals to them and or pleasing to the eye. people are entitled to their own opinions and will vote how they want to vote and there is nothing anyone can do about it......I don't do alot of posting, but when I do, it's a big one, keep typing my friends!!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> tbh I voted for Jerry because he took his case totally apart, reverse atx it, put it back together, painted it an awesome colour, did a great window mod, modded the front to install a 200mm fan, painted the fan grills same colour as the case, and there is alot more that I just dont have the time or the energy to list because I just woke up and saw this post and thought WTH, btw I did look at the other nominations and thought they were all great , imho though I thought Jerry did much more with his case then the other did. This is how it works though some people dont look at the full build logs, or they just look at the final pics that the builder puts up and dont look at what all went into putting the build together also some just vote on what appeals to them and or pleasing to the eye. people are entitled to their own opinions and will vote how they want to vote and there is nothing anyone can do about it......I don't do alot of posting, but when I do, it's a big one, keep typing my friends!!


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> The great thing is we are allowed to have our own opinion on this website. If you think someone else had a better build then good for you. I preferred Jerrys. But that's why we had a vote.


Point made and I'm glad you agree.

Yes, I did check every work-log of every runner. I even read pages where the builders were discussining some points with their followers. What I'm trying to say is esproduction had no right to bash the diablo mod (which I didn't personally like for everything was ordered and he didn't go through any proper modding but I could see some ideas in it and why others might like it, my final opinion would have to be that it's a mess but it ain't no 800D or Cosmos, he didn't have that much space).

And no, jerry, I'm not saying yours sucks and isn't original, that you didn't do ***** to put it together. Far from me that idea. I'm just trying to make a point: everybody's allowed to have their own opinion and all tastes are out there, if one doesn't like something it doesn't mean people are spamming and that's why it's almost winning or whatnot.
I don't especially like your colour theme but you made something great with a risky choice of colour and that's only to respect. Mounting a big fan in the front was obvious but you were one of the first if not the first to actually do it. Reverse ATX is a matter of personal taste and some may find it good or not but we all have to admit it requires time to do. The window kinda reminds me of one I'd seen here but would be it's finished version. The sleeved tubing I have to say is the first time I'd ever seen it, again it's a matter of taste. etc etc...
You did a great work and that you should be proud of. I'm sorry if I offended you, I really didn't mean to. Just made me sick to see some useless bashing going on here.

One last thing though, just had your pm on the right side of my screen, I find sad to consider people you've never met and have barely even "texted" to friends. But again, who am I to say what a friend is.


----------



## evil jerry

I choose not to reply to you on the forum thread and go threw pm's but i guess i will speak publicly on this. Yeah what you said is hurtful now i do consider people here my friends and maybe that means i spend half my life on a computer. It's what i love and enjoy however. Esproductions was laughing at my fb wall being spammed with 100 things from another member. It was funny but not fun to delete. As for you incorrectly quoting my diablo pos from facebookt all i said was it was hard to compete with the diablo fanboys. The build was posted in a few diablo threads as my build was posted in this thread. Rules never stated that this could not be done so i asked for support here. I do apoligize for anything if i made anyone mad. However i ask you pm me so we can keep it clean on the forum.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> What (I think) is happening here is that the HUGE phantom community is blindly voting for jerry's mod (by that I don't mean they haven't even taken a look at it but that they simply haven't checked out the other mods that are running for MOTM).


Please think about what you say before you say it. A little tact can go a long way. This particular line is insulting to the whole Phantom community, implying that we are, in essence, sheep. To imply that we don't make decisions carefully really bashes our intelligence and integrity as people.

The one thing I always liked about this forum and this club specifically is that people handle disagreements reasonably.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Y'all postin' in a troll thread. That said, I personally looked at each build log, and for me it came down to that tiny machine and Jerry'. I didn't vote for Jerry 'cuz he's rocking a phantom and so am I, I voted for his hard work and dedication that resulted in a kick ass end result that meant something to him on a personal level (Something you don't often see in sterile cleanest build PC modding game). I don't know why people have to get personal about some PC mods, I don't think anyone in this thread would have got all butt hurt if Jerry didn't win.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I choose not to reply to you on the forum thread and go threw pm's but i guess i will speak publicly on this. Yeah what you said is hurtful now i do consider people here my friends and maybe that means i spend half my life on a computer. It's what i love and enjoy however. Esproductions was laughing at my fb wall being spammed with 100 things from another member. It was funny but not fun to delete. As for you incorrectly quoting my diablo pos from facebookt all i said was it was hard to compete with the diablo fanboys. The build was posted in a few diablo threads as my build was posted in this thread. Rules never stated that this could not be done so i asked for support here. I do apoligize for anything if i made anyone mad. However i ask you pm me so we can keep it clean on the forum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Please think about what you say before you say it. A little tact can go a long way. This particular line is insulting to the whole Phantom community, implying that we are, in essence, sheep. To imply that we don't make decisions carefully really bashes our intelligence and integrity as people.
> The one thing I always liked about this forum and this club specifically is that people handle disagreements reasonably.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Y'all postin' in a troll thread. That said, I personally looked at each build log, and for me it came down to that tiny machine and Jerry'. I didn't vote for Jerry 'cuz he's rocking a phantom and so am I, I voted for his hard work and dedication that resulted in a kick ass end result that meant something to him on a personal level (Something you don't often see in sterile cleanest build PC modding game). I don't know why people have to get personal about some PC mods, I don't think anyone in this thread would have got all butt hurt if Jerry didn't win.


Agree with all that was said here


----------



## Draven

@SneakyBushNinja Why don't I have you added to The Canadian OCN Club mister for shame lol here is the link if you're interested,

http://www.overclock.net/t/368048/the-canadian-ocn-club

Make a post of where you're from and I'll add you and btw did you know about the LAN/Benching compatition at the end of the month in Toronto?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Done and done. I saw it on the front page a couple weeks back and thought "almost close enough to attend, but not quite".


----------



## mvh11

Can't we all just agree that we're proud of Jerry for an excellent job and his victory in Mod of the Month? I voted for him, and it wasn't because he had a Phantom, it's my favorite PC case, but I voted because he did something pretty original and different with his PC. I'm happy he was able to show off some of the phantom's potentially, and the community it has built. I followed his work log for a while, and I was really enjoying what I had seen. The other mods were good, but I just felt that Jerry had the most time and dedication. If you're upset because you feel somebody else should have won as the votes came from the community, then big deal, it's just a regular MoTM, we have twelve of them every year.

The fact is, it isn't the community that made Jerry win. We are all slightly more biased towards the phantom, but that doesn't mean we won't look at other cases or vote for them.


----------



## Erakith

I'm tired of this.

Jerry's mod was awesome.
It deserved it.

That's really all there is to it.

I don't care if you disagree with how some people gathered votes, I don't care if you're mad others were treated incorrectly, and I don't care if drama is your lifeblood and you'll die without it.

*JERRY DESERVED IT.*

End.

Can we talk about Phantoms now?


----------



## Caruban

Question.

I'm looking to put together a little something for my father, the guy who taught me so much about plastics. He was really into cars, so I'm going to do a sort of case/car crossover.
He actually recently built his own rig, nothing super fancy but he's proud of it.
I want to give him just enough stuff to turn his build into a show build. I'm going to mod a Phantom, for sure, and also sleeve a new PSU for him.

I also know he's using the stock cooler on his CPU, and I wanted to get him something a little showier, something that looks all shiny like an engine or something.

So, I'm looking for CPU cooler:
~that is shiny and looks like an engine
~that is self contained, nothing with a radiator or anything extra
~that fits without the side 200 mm fan. but will look good in a window.








~in the $50 range
~that can potentially have a front/top plate added on. I want to make it look like a pontiac show engine block.
~preferably that fits a lot of different sockets. I have no idea what processor socket he has...
~that doesn't suck, but doesn't need to be top of the line.

This probably sounds like a really naive question, and difficult to answer considering the information I'm missing...

Edit: Aaand about 10 min on newegg and I've answered my own question. Great. But I'll leave this here in case anyone has opinions.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Kind of a tall order, and while not in the $50 range, have you thought about the old cooler master V10?
> Either spray paint the black plastic outer shell with metalic silver, or mod it into an engine.
> They did not turn out to be particularly popular, high cost, massive size, kinda heavy, and no better performance than a much cheaper D14 hurt them in the enthusiast market, but the tec plate did offer an advantage where unusually high ambient temps play a role.
> I have one on my red phantom with a Q9650 @3.8GHz, and it's been solid for going on 2 years.
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is exactly what I was going to suggest.
Alternatively you can try the V8, it's very similar but without the RAM cooler.


----------



## Blaze0303

Refurbed V10's for $100 off *Edit: Sorry they seem to be out of stock! The other two are in stock though*








http://www.cmstore-usa.com/v10-copper-base-aluminum-fins-8-heatpipes-hybrid-tec-cpu-cooler-refurbished/

V6's
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/v6-gt-dynaloop-bearing-fan-cpu-cooler-w-nickel-plated-copper-base-heatpipes-refurbished/

V8's
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/v8-nickel-plated-copper-base-aluminum-fins-8-heatpipes-cpu-cooler-refurbished/

Edit Edit:







They come with sickle flow fans, I have five of them and they are very loud fans at speed. Just a friendly warning.


----------



## Caruban

Thanks everyone! I was thinking about the V8. Thinking about getting a different fan to put in it after reading some benchmarking reviews, and modding/making a different top plate shouldn't be difficult.

Now to get money.







Its unfortunate that I have nothing to do for the next 3 weeks before I start my new job, but won't acquire money until the end of June.


----------



## Mirjalovic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milton69*
> 
> Coolermaster megaflows fit in the top, the holes for screws wont match, but they fit the resses so good, that theres litteraly no nneed to screw them
> i havent tried them in the side panel yet
> .


Im sorry for bumping an old post, but my english is very limited, what is resses ? How to fit them ? Could you provide a step by step tutorial to mount them ? Which fans better, NZXT stock or this one ? Pm'ed.


----------



## Bonkers

Just installed my new 670 ftw edition! Check out the build log for pics.


----------



## jaker1993

hey guys.

Just wondering, does anyone have experience with installing the Noctuna d14 in a phantom case?

If so, would you recommend installing while the motherboard is outside or inside of the case?
(any if any tips on installing and cable management when you have this cpu cooler, would be appreciated)

Cheers
Jake


----------



## robobzzoy

Just submitted my request to join







.

pics here if interested!
https://plus.google.com/photos/118153860718940311068/albums/5748907800280960721

Nothing much special about mine, but if no one has mentioned it before, I was able to fit the side fan in with the Havik 120.

Basically I was going to do the rubber screw mod with a Xigmatek thats floating around, but I could not get those in for the life of me. I saw someone had done something similar, but with screws. On the Xigmatek, if you drill out the holes next to the pre-drilled ones, they line up with the 200mm screw holes. I used the screws for the front fan (held up by electric tape now!), and those seemed to work well enough.

I wasn't able to get the filter on, even after trying a few things. I had sawed off the protruding plastic on the screw holes, so I could slip it into the space between the mesh and the case mounting holes. But it still seemed to eat up that last tiny bit of space needed for clearance, even though it wasn't pressing on the panel.

Some things to note:

1. Screwing in too much seems to warp the shape of the fan, having part of it protruding a little too much. I basically screwed in until the thread just disappeared.
2. The panel does not go on easily now. I have a feeling I warped it somehow, but I was just not having a good time with it after the fan was on.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robobzzoy*
> 
> Just submitted my request to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> pics here if interested!
> https://plus.google.com/photos/118153860718940311068/albums/5748907800280960721
> Nothing much special about mine, but if no one has mentioned it before, I was able to fit the side fan in with the Havik 120.
> Basically I was going to do the rubber screw mod with a Xigmatek thats floating around, but I could not get those in for the life of me. I saw someone had done something similar, but with screws. On the Xigmatek, if you drill out the holes next to the pre-drilled ones, they line up with the 200mm screw holes. I used the screws for the front fan (held up by electric tape now!), and those seemed to work well enough.
> I wasn't able to get the filter on, even after trying a few things. I had sawed off the protruding plastic on the screw holes, so I could slip it into the space between the mesh and the case mounting holes. But it still seemed to eat up that last tiny bit of space needed for clearance, even though it wasn't pressing on the panel.
> Some things to note:
> 1. Screwing in too much seems to warp the shape of the fan, having part of it protruding a little too much. I basically screwed in until the thread just disappeared.
> 2. The panel does not go on easily now. I have a feeling I warped it somehow, but I was just not having a good time with it after the fan was on.


Cool build man, my only critique is that you improve the cable management. Its takes a lot of time and patients but in the end you will be proud of yourself and how clean your build is. I'm no expert in the subject or at modding but I will post pictures of my cable management later. I put a good two hours into it a bout a week a go. When i first got my Phantom I frantically moved my parts into it and did ok cable managment but since my mobo was in RMA and my proc is bad I decided to redo it and I think its beautiful. Also welcome to the club!


----------



## robobzzoy

Thanks for the advice! The back is a hot mess, and I'm pretty sure I got tired about halfway through. I did buy some NZXT sleeved extensions, but the case wasn't as tall as I was thinking (coming from an Antec 1200). I am considering using them now though as the pictures look so pretty. I will also look at some PCI-E sleeved cables. Granted this is my 2nd attempt of really trying at it








.

I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of everyone's "behind the mobo" cabling.


----------



## qiplayer

I sometime think to mount a 420 radiator on top in my phantom case.
The magiccol would just fit. By now i have a 280magiccol radiator.
And would put one in top of the other.

little question, isn't the hot air, if the radiator is at the bottom of the case counterproductive?

I was thinking so, because all the heat it takes from the cards it reinhales it in the case.

or maybe it works if there is a good airflow?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robobzzoy*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! The back is a hot mess, and I'm pretty sure I got tired about halfway through. I did buy some NZXT sleeved extensions, but the case wasn't as tall as I was thinking (coming from an Antec 1200). I am considering using them now though as the pictures look so pretty. I will also look at some PCI-E sleeved cables. Granted this is my 2nd attempt of really trying at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of everyone's "behind the mobo" cabling.


Behind the mobo is usually hidden away for a reason. For every tidy visible cable job, there's an equal mess hidden somewhere. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Caruban

Here's an interesting conundrum.

I'm looking for fan guards that my kitten won't be able to stick her paws or claws through. Will any guard with holes that small still give decent airflow?
The other thing I'm considering is a larger guard on top of a shroud, so that even if she sticks her claws through, she can't stick them far enough through to hit the fan.
She's about a month and a half old, so her paws are still really small.

What do other people do about pets?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Here's an interesting conundrum.
> I'm looking for fan guards that my kitten won't be able to stick her paws or claws through. Will any guard with holes that small still give decent airflow?
> The other thing I'm considering is a larger guard on top of a shroud, so that even if she sticks her claws through, she can't stick them far enough through to hit the fan.
> She's about a month and a half old, so her paws are still really small.
> What do other people do about pets?


I've found with my cats that they only do something that hurts once







I have problems with my older cats cuddling up to the sides of my PC, so I put it on the desk. They know what happens if they go on my desk


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Let them learn from experience, most critters are pretty quick on the uptake.


They're really sharp fans. She also just got sick, so we're trying to be nice to her.
Also, I have one of those iguana/snake heat rocks that ended up not being hot enough for my snake. It isn't hot enough to hurt her, so I'm tempted to set that up so she stays away from the computer.
I'm moving in 2 weeks, so she's staying with a friend while I set up to accommodate her. I will be able to hide everything else ok, so I'm only worried about the things on my desk, mostly my computer and things she can chew on or damage in some other way.
I feel like a scratching post or climbing tower should be in order, but it's questionable if I'll have the space for it.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Here's an interesting conundrum.
> I'm looking for fan guards that my kitten won't be able to stick her paws or claws through. Will any guard with holes that small still give decent airflow?
> The other thing I'm considering is a larger guard on top of a shroud, so that even if she sticks her claws through, she can't stick them far enough through to hit the fan.
> She's about a month and a half old, so her paws are still really small.
> What do other people do about pets?


Is this for you Phantom? There is mesh over all the fans theres no way she could get her paws in the blades unless she is inside the Phantom o.0 lol3


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Is this for you Phantom? There is mesh over all the fans theres no way she could get her paws in the blades unless she is inside the Phantom o.0 lol3


Right now its open side. Also, I have a temporary external rad on my desk. Just rad and fans.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## jaker1993

well just ordered my Phantom Rig. Due to a delay with the side panel i won't be getting it for at least a week, but looking forward to building it









EDIT: Placed the build specs in my sig, under Soon to be built PC.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> *Join the OCN Phantom Club*
> 
> Click the link above and submit the form. Owners list is updated weekly.
> *Join the facebook group*
> _Your free to meet members of both Phantom Clubs here. Feel free to jump in the chat room._


Just posting this again for those who have not joined the groups. Members list is being updated by strych9 and myself, I can't say thankyou enough for his help.

This facebook group is shared with the Phantom 410 Owners Group and is booming with members. I'm on there daily in the chat room and we are visited by many top modders of the website on a regular basis. Lutro0 also has been visiting with some great conversations and insight on sleeving.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Just posting this again for those who have not joined the groups. Members list is being updated by strych9 and myself, I can't say thankyou enough for his help.
> This facebook group is shared with the Phantom 410 Owners Group and is booming with members. I'm on there daily in the chat room and we are visited by many top modders of the website on a regular basis. Lutro0 also has been visiting with some great conversations and insight on sleeving.


Hey jerry I'm sorry I haven't been on much damn work is gonna kill me before to long lol I'm working 8 days in a row







won't have to do that again till August thank god lol so I should be around a bit more in the next few days


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey jerry I'm sorry I haven't been on much damn work is gonna kill me before to long lol I'm working 8 days in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> won't have to do that again till August thank god lol so I should be around a bit more in the next few days
























How dare you have a job and do things other then be on this website!!























Lol, now worries bro. Take care of what you need to take care of. We all have stuff we have to do and if you need time away, please take time away. We will be here when you get back


----------



## Static Jak

So, quick question.
What's the best way to put in a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case where the HDD cage was. I've seen a few do it but not sure on what is the best (or easiest) way to get it done.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> So, quick question.
> What's the best way to put in a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case where the HDD cage was. I've seen a few do it but not sure on what is the best (or easiest) way to get it done.


As in on the floor?
I'm certain it'll only work with 140's.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> As in on the floor?
> I'm certain it'll only work with 140's.


They do make adapters from a 120 to 140. I've seen them at my local microcenter and frys electronics. But then again why not buy a 140 then.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Static Jak*
> 
> So, quick question.
> What's the best way to put in a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case where the HDD cage was. I've seen a few do it but not sure on what is the best (or easiest) way to get it done.


Few options.

Drill your own holes. The best.
My fan lined up with 2 of the holes from the small hdd cage. If it's resting on the floor, you should be ok with 2 screws. The easiest.
Double stick tape or other adhesive, but those are messy.
Magic.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I choose not to reply to you on the forum thread and go threw pm's but i guess i will speak publicly on this. Yeah what you said is hurtful now i do consider people here my friends and maybe that means i spend half my life on a computer. It's what i love and enjoy however. Esproductions was laughing at my fb wall being spammed with 100 things from another member. It was funny but not fun to delete. As for you incorrectly quoting my diablo pos from facebookt all i said was it was hard to compete with the diablo fanboys. The build was posted in a few diablo threads as my build was posted in this thread. Rules never stated that this could not be done so i asked for support here. I do apoligize for anything if i made anyone mad. However i ask you pm me so we can keep it clean on the forum.


Wait, I don't remember this. I laughed at your FB wall being spammed with 100 things from another member?

Not sure what's going on but congratulations either way. As others have said, it was well deserved. I did take a look at all the other mods before voting btw.


----------



## misfit211

Hey guys just wanted to say hello. I have been reading through this thread for a few days and really enjoy it. So I ordered the xspc rx240 kit and I think I screwed up. I should of got the rs240 I know. But I am determined to make it work.

I dpnt mind doing case mods I have done them before. this is my first real water cooling setup so I want to do it right. should I mount it to the back the bottom or the top. I am thinking back but I am not sure and cant find any images of this so that makes me think it might not be a good idea. What method do you guys recommend?


----------



## dkisch

Which of the corsair coolers will fit in one of the 200 mm fan slots up top? H60/h70? I just got mine and want to pick one up to make it a little tidier.

Thanks!


----------



## misfit211

I have the antec 620 cooler installed right now. I have a push pull setup on it. I also have the optional side 200mm fan installed. To get this to work I mounted the Radiator inside the case with one fan on the right side of it and one fan on the outside of the case to pull the air in. So it goes fan-case-radiator-fan. I believe the hj70 is close to the same size radiator so this might work for you if you have the optional fan installed. I like havingthat fan blowing right on my video card. I tried this both ways intake from outside case and exhaust from inside of case out. I had a way better temps pulling outside air in. Sorry for the long answer







Anyway with one fan and a no optional side fan it should fit. But I recommend putting two fans on. It gave me much better temps.

I believe the h100 will fit in the top very nicely. just an idea. Otherwise the other two can be mounted on the back of the case.


----------



## dkisch

Thanks for the reply. I was looking at the h100 for the full top, but was also wondering if like the H60 would fit in one of the top slots and the other slot used for a 200 mm fan.. probably would look ugly though.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkisch*
> 
> Which of the corsair coolers will fit in one of the 200 mm fan slots up top? H60/h70? I just got mine and want to pick one up to make it a little tidier.
> Thanks!


If you're using the rear exhaust mounting point as you should, any will fit so long as you have the tubing coming from the bottom of the rad.

Pic:


----------



## dkisch

How is that water cool 2.0 treating you?


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkisch*
> 
> How is that water cool 2.0 treating you?


It's fine, I have a review posted of it on OCN.
Click the "reviews: 2" under my avatar if you wanna read it.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> @ Jerry,
> If we have multiple Phantoms, do we put in an entry for each color, or try to pick a favorite? ( like that's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I have a white, a red, and a white/red SE.
> Darlene


There is actually quite a few people on multiple list. you welcome to submit all of em.


----------



## brfield

Just bought mine last night, free shipping from amazon!


----------



## Crizume

Have been lurking this forum for a while. Have had my case for over a year now and finally decided to do my cable management as before it was horrendous since I eagerly threw my components in.




The components themselves are almost 3 years old and where in a generic case but I have slowly upgraded certain components. Main parts are
I5-750 @ 3.8
Gigabyte gtx 670 @ 1311 boost
Samsung 830 128GB SSD
Yamakasi Catleap Extreme @ 110hz

I have a couple more upgrades plans aesthetic and performance wise.
Look wise: First I want to replace those horrendous orange sata cable's. Order a top intake fan, order a window panel or build one (haven't decided), and Lastly I will do my first big project and that is to sleeve my power supply during this summer (Probably new one since want to increase watts).


----------



## Crizume

Performance wise the only thing I want is a full sized motherboard but the new intel series is not where I forsaw it and im thinking I will just wait a while longer to upgrade. I know the 2500K is still the best performance to price but $500 ("NICE" motherboard +cpu) for a small gain doesn't seem worth it. The reason I want a "NICE" motherboard is because I plan to SLI 670's (suprisingly before the upgrade I had Hawk 5770 CF in this micro board) and I have a Creative titanium sound card arriving on Monday. So I am loooking at 3.0 @16 in SLI plus extra 2.0 pci slots so I can future proof a little.


----------



## Digivolution

Updated my Phanton a bit more. New pics can be seen in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224456/meet-rinzler-my-tron-themed-nzxt-case/30

or here:

http://blue-devil.net/Rinzler/

Cheers,
~Duncan


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Performance wise the only thing I want is a full sized motherboard but the new intel series is not where I forsaw it and im thinking I will just wait a while longer to upgrade. I know the 2500K is still the best performance to price but $500 ("NICE" motherboard +cpu) for a small gain doesn't seem worth it. The reason I want a "NICE" motherboard is because I plan to SLI 670's (suprisingly before the upgrade I had Hawk 5770 CF in this micro board) and I have a Creative titanium sound card arriving on Monday. So I am loooking at 3.0 @16 in SLI plus extra 2.0 pci slots so I can future proof a little.


I really like my Sabertooth X79 and 3820 combo. Overclocks like a champ, and has MORE than enough PCI-E bandwidth for my needs. It was probably around $600-650cdn with 16gb 2133 RAM (I'm too lazy to dig out the receipts).


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digivolution*
> 
> Updated my Phanton a bit more. New pics can be seen in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1224456/meet-rinzler-my-tron-themed-nzxt-case/30
> or here:
> http://blue-devil.net/Rinzler/
> Cheers,
> ~Duncan


Looks good. I love the lines you've come up with there, and the side circles look awesome.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Few options.
> Drill your own holes. The best.
> My fan lined up with 2 of the holes from the small hdd cage. If it's resting on the floor, you should be ok with 2 screws. The easiest.
> Double stick tape or other adhesive, but those are messy.
> Magic.


Is there much of gain to putting a fan there? If so what is the best way to put the fan intake or outake? My Phantom stands on a custom wheeled stand I made for it, if there is a decent gain to having a fan in that spot I will use a hole saw and put a hold under it on the stand!


----------



## Pikoy

hey guys long time no post got the time around to do some new mods so will be posting some pics on my new mods they are just some minor details like putting a name plate painting the heat sinks on the rams white and changing to a nice front panel fan with white lights will be posting some new additions soon


----------



## Phelan

Started a build log for what I call Red Rover 1.1. Check it out








http://www.overclock.net/t/1268515/red-rover-1-1#post_17456522


----------



## tobsmonster2

Sorry if this is a noob question, but is it possible to mount a 120/80mm under where the removable drive cage is?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobsmonster2*
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question, but is it possible to mount a 120/80mm under where the removable drive cage is?


yes, but anything is possible with the right tools.


----------



## Digivolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Looks good. I love the lines you've come up with there, and the side circles look awesome.


Thanks. It was a fun build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobsmonster2*
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question, but is it possible to mount a 120/80mm under where the removable drive cage is?


Yes. A 120mm will line up nicely. You will have to drill 2 holes in the bottom as only 2 of the removable drive cage hole will line up.



As you can see above, I mounted my 120mm radiator between to 120mm fans in that spot. Like I said, just have to drill the 2 holes. (P.S. ignore the spaghetti, I cleared up the cable management since this pic.)


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digivolution*
> 
> Thanks. It was a fun build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. A 120mm will line up nicely. You will have to drill 2 holes in the bottom as only 2 of the removable drive cage hole will line up.
> 
> As you can see above, I mounted my 120mm radiator between to 120mm fans in that spot. Like I said, just have to drill the 2 holes. (P.S. ignore the spaghetti, I cleared up the cable management since this pic.)


Ohh those were cables? I thought a spider made your phantom home







j/k nice work.


----------



## stratmaster458

Caved and made a build log for all of you nice folks to gander at
http://www.overclock.net/t/1269399/portal-themed-aperture-laboratories-nzxt-phantom-mod

I will add pictures of the trim painting tomorrow. If I get my spare video card from my friend I will be able to CAD up the window and fan grills. Stay tuned!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> yes, but anything is possible with the right tools.


True that, you can even ditch a drive bay and put your PSU in the front with the right tools


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> True that, you can even ditch a drive bay and put your PSU in the front with the right tools


Well that's quite an awesome idea!

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> True that, you can even ditch a drive bay and put your PSU in the front with the right tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude, that's amazing !


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Well that's quite an awesome idea!
> Well played sir, well played.


Check out my build log and you can see my other mods and how I made the PSU fit here







.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268515/red-rover-1-1


----------



## Phelan

My mof of the day: a simple window mod







. I like the mesh so I'm keeping it.


----------



## jaker1993

So as my phantom case and all the parts arrive next Monday, I went out yesterday and got myself a nice 27" monitor.
Spent an hour and a half rearranging desk so I could make room for my phantom to sit on my desk as well as the 27". And after all that, I find 2 screwed up pixels on my new monitor.
so back to the shops I go to replace the new monitor.
Hopefully my phantom and the parts that arrive on Monday are in good condition :-(

Edit: Got a replacement monitor now









Question, when mounting a psu in the phantom, can you mount the psu with its fan facing down? (eg: away from the gpu's)


----------



## Pikoy

found out there is alot of twisting on my case when it is on so have to fabricate some brackets for it not twist so much lol too much power hahaha still finding better solutions though


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> True that, you can even ditch a drive bay and put your PSU in the front with the right tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a cool concept, but then you have to reach inside your case to turn off your PSU, not to mention it will now exhaust INTO your case as opposed to OUT of it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> My mof of the day: a simple window mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like the mesh so I'm keeping it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


good job, looks neat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> So as my phantom case and all the parts arrive next Monday, I went out yesterday and got myself a nice 27" monitor.
> Spent an hour and a half rearranging desk so I could make room for my phantom to sit on my desk as well as the 27". And after all that, I find 2 screwed up pixels on my new monitor.
> so back to the shops I go to replace the new monitor.
> Hopefully my phantom and the parts that arrive on Monday are in good condition :-(
> Edit: Got a replacement monitor now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question, when mounting a psu in the phantom, can you mount the psu with its fan facing down? (eg: away from the gpu's)


yes, you can turn it upside down, there should be no harm, i did that to mine


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Just wanted to let you guy's and gal's know Gold Digger is competing for M.O.T.M. of June. Wish me luck!


----------



## Crizume

Looks quite nice. Anymore pics? Are both your top fans exhaust or is one intake?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> ...Question, when mounting a psu in the phantom, can you mount the psu with its fan facing down? (eg: away from the gpu's)


Sure you can. I did in my build since the fan on my PSU is black and all my fans are white. But Most of the time the PSU fan is an intake fan do it's not a big deal either way in the Phantom, since it has rubber feet the PSU sit on.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> That is a cool concept, but then you have to reach inside your case to turn off your PSU, not to mention it will now exhaust INTO your case as opposed to OUT of it...


True, but it never get very hot anyway and I have a ton of air moving in the case so I don't think it will be and issue. And I usually have the side panel off anyway, though I may not once I finish the 2.0 version of this build. 1.1 was just the 200mm front fan mod, PSU relocation, and wire trimming/reorganizing, in preparation for 2.0 coming up later- full W/C loop with dual 480mm radiators in the bottom of the case, hence why I had to relocate my PSU.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Looks quite nice. Anymore pics? Are both your top fans exhaust or is one intake?


They were intake's last night when i took that picture, but i flip them around today. To much dust is going in the top 2 fan's

And there is more picture's here in my buld log. *http://www.overclock.net/t/1239501/build-log-nzxt-phantom-gold-digger*


----------



## bjgrenke

Had a very productive day of cleaning the rig, doing cables, and taking some pictures







Need to start some exterior aesthetic modding...


----------



## YangerD

Beautiful build you got there bud! I'm digging the black and blue look you got going.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*


You know what might look nice is if you cut up an amber light filter and glued it over the CPU block to make those lit rings gold also. I know it would be a ton of work for a small change, but it's the little details that make all the difference.


----------



## komichi

Where does everyone get the PSU cover? I bought mine from ebay so not sure if it comes with one or not.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komichi*
> 
> Where does everyone get the PSU cover? I bought mine from ebay so not sure if it comes with one or not.


It doesn't. Those of us that made our own did it from the mesh from the side or top panel.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Beautiful build you got there bud! I'm digging the black and blue look you got going.


Thanks







I've been procrastinating about getting blue braided cables forever -_-


----------



## stratmaster458

MY worklog has been updated to look nicer and I added pictures of the trim being painted.


----------



## Pikoy

some new additions I just recently added hope you guys like it will get a better camera to take pictures of it


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> You know what might look nice is if you cut up an amber light filter and glued it over the CPU block to make those lit rings gold also. I know it would be a ton of work for a small change, but it's the little details that make all the difference.


I know! I wanted to do that but the led strip I got is completely black and it does not show any sign of where they can be cut. I want to take it and spread it around in key areas but i have to send to get the another strip to be able to do so. Let's see if can be done before the MOTM starts but no guaranties as the lights that i like and want to get are from hong kong.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I know! I wanted to do that but the led strip I got is completely black and it does not show any sign of where they can be cut. I want to take it and spread it around in key areas but i have to send to get the another strip to be able to do so. Let's see if can be done before the MOTM starts but no guaranties as the lights that i like and want to get are from hong kong.


Maybe try theater gels? It's what professionals use to tint floodlights.


----------



## Crizume

So I decided to finally order my fans this month and do cable sleeves next month.

What is the general consensus on fans for this case for purely air cooled setup. I know the 2nd top one has to be NZXT since their fans are really 190mm. Gonna also order a 140mm front to replace a 120mm cooler master i bought on sale locally. Should I just stick with nzxt fans to compliment the rest of the setup. Or should I just buy a set of new fans entirely and replace the ones that came with?

Also in regards to cpu cooler fans is their a difference I should be looking for? Thinking bought replacing the stock fans that came with the V6GT.

Lastly what attachments are people using to mount fans into the hardrive/dvd bay.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> So I decided to finally order my fans this month and do cable sleeves next month.
> What is the general consensus on fans for this case for purely air cooled setup. I know the 2nd top one has to be NZXT since their fans are really 190mm. Gonna also order a 140mm front to replace a 120mm cooler master i bought on sale locally. Should I just stick with nzxt fans to compliment the rest of the setup. Or should I just buy a set of new fans entirely and replace the ones that came with?
> Also in regards to cpu cooler fans is their a difference I should be looking for? Thinking bought replacing the stock fans that came with the V6GT.
> Lastly what attachments are people using to mount fans into the hardrive/dvd bay.


I'm still trying to decide what fans to run on my swiftech rad. and case


----------



## Crizume

I am also and have been looking at the air cooling forums for a while. Figured would be a good time since I like newegg for the 2 day shipping and they have a 20% of "ALL" fans sale going on. I know you can order yate loons and gentle typhoon's from other sites and if that is what people recommend I will order instead.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I am also and have been looking at the air cooling forums for a while. Figured would be a good time since I like newegg for the 2 day shipping and they have a 20% of "ALL" fans sale going on. I know you can order yate loons and gentle typhoon's from other sites and if that is what people recommend I will order instead.


I was thinking yates as well, high speed ones turned down with the fan controller


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I have some high speed yates sitting here... 10 total...


----------



## Crizume

Where did you happen to order yours from?

By the number im guessing you replaced the stock fans. Any pics of the setup?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I got mine from koolertek, and they where for my w/c setup..... now they are sitting here in my closet doing nothing...lol


----------



## Crizume

Very nice. Would you be willing to part with them? If not think I might order the Delta. (150 CFM)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-213-006&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo

I see the dBA but this does not bother me. That's what speakers and headsets are for. Im thinking of putting this in the front as an intake and ordering a 2nd NZXT 200mm for dual out. Any suggestions?.

EDIT: Crazy thought...If I ordered 2 of those deltas and one of the high speed 200mm nzxt fan (166 CFM)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-146-003&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo

Could I arrange them in 1 Delta intake on the front. High speed NZXT as intake on top front. default 200mm nzxt as exhaust. and second delta to replace default rear exhaust.

Is this to much airflow for the case?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Very nice. Would you be willing to part with them? If not think I might order the Delta. (150 CFM)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-213-006&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
> I see the dBA but this does not bother me. That's what speakers and headsets are for. Im thinking of putting this in the front as an intake and ordering a 2nd NZXT 200mm for dual out. Any suggestions?.
> EDIT: Crazy thought...If I ordered 2 of those deltas and one of the high speed 200mm nzxt fan (166 CFM)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-146-003&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
> Could I arrange them in 1 Delta intake on the front. High speed NZXT as intake on top front. default 200mm nzxt as exhaust. and second delta to replace default rear exhaust.
> Is this to much airflow for the case?


I would block off the vent in the left door and put the delta in the front and the high flow 200mm in the rear top sppt and the second one in the front top spot.


----------



## Crizume

Thank You. I wanted to change to the NZXT window side panel anyways so this gives me an even more incentive.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Very nice. Would you be willing to part with them? If not think I might order the Delta. (150 CFM)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-213-006&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
> I see the dBA but this does not bother me. That's what speakers and headsets are for. Im thinking of putting this in the front as an intake and ordering a 2nd NZXT 200mm for dual out. Any suggestions?.
> EDIT: Crazy thought...If I ordered 2 of those deltas and one of the high speed 200mm nzxt fan (166 CFM)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-146-003&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
> Could I arrange them in 1 Delta intake on the front. High speed NZXT as intake on top front. default 200mm nzxt as exhaust. and second delta to replace default rear exhaust.
> Is this to much airflow for the case?


i dont like the deltas. too much noise for myself and yes I would part with some of the fans too.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Thank You. I wanted to change to the NZXT window side panel anyways so this gives me an even more incentive.


I meant the other door, behind the mobo. The vent lets air go from one side to the other, but if you block it off, the 2 fans on the side will add extra ppositive pressure inside the case and a whirl effect that will help as well. But they aren't necessary so you could always block both vents, especially if you're deleting the HDD bays.


----------



## Crizume

Guess I misunderstood your "Left". Thank you for the information and tips.

BTW very nice phantom. I am a big fan of "red" but my build is blue/black just because it would require to many components to replace to go red. before I decided on phantom color I had blue motherboard, ram, fans, from old build. Now my GB 670 has a blue pcb too. For my next build in a year or two gonna pre plan and probably go black and red.


----------



## mybadomen

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all. and Hello to NZXT also.

Also i have a photo of one of my Phantom's i can share.. Lol its not much just me using Venom as a temporary Bench for now:





Lol and no this is NOT a come back of Venom if you look closely its messy inside. I just threw it together for now to test the hardware.

Basically just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone.

Take Care Guys and keep watching ,I have some cool builds coming soon.
*
MybadOmen*


----------



## Shiromar

If you guys want some alternative for fans, I would highly suggest the NZXT FX series. I have the 120's on my rad, and they're awesome. 96 CFM 4.8 MM H2O 36 dBA They're pretty quiet IMO, and extremely effective as they have high pressure and CFM in one bundle. They also have a built in controller for high/medium/low options if you want to limit them.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all. and Hello to NZXT also.
> Also i have a photo of one of my Phantom's i can share.. Lol its not much just me using Venom as a temporary Bench for now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and no this is NOT a come back of Venom if you look closely its messy inside. I just threw it together for now to test the hardware.
> Basically just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone.
> Take Care Guys and keep watching ,I have some cool builds coming soon.
> *
> MybadOmen*


DAMNIT mbo, now I need new underwear.


----------



## Phelan

Got my comp back together last night







.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Got my comp back together last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What you've done is really interesting.







But thermally speaking having that PSU exhausting into the intake of your GPU is no good.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Got my comp back together last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you mount the PSU like that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> What you've done is really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thermally speaking having that PSU exhausting into the intake of your GPU is no good.


True. I think it'd be better if he had the front 200mm as exaust, the right side 120mm side panel fan as exhaust, the left side 120mm side panel fan as intake along with a 200mm side panel fan. The 200mm side fan should pull in enough air for the graphics card, and it'd be nice to get the hot PSU air out right away with the front 200mm.


----------



## kgtuning

hmmm need a good glue. for acrylic to metal. any recommendations?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> How did you mount the PSU like that?
> True. I think it'd be better if he had the front 200mm as exaust, the right side 120mm side panel fan as exhaust, the left side 120mm side panel fan as intake along with a 200mm side panel fan. The 200mm side fan should pull in enough air for the graphics card, and it'd be nice to get the hot PSU air out right away with the front 200mm.


I don't have a side fan except the 2 120mm. And the fan on the PSU is at the bottom and it's an intake, so reversing my air flow would only push the warm air from the PSU vent, in its rear, downward and into vicinity to be pulled into the GPU. The GPU exhausts out the back and sides, including the front, so the warm air from the PSU really has nowhere to go that it can adversely affect my temps significantly, especially since there's a 200mm just above it that pulls that air out. I need to block off the rear where the PSU was previously mounted though.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't have a side fan except the 2 120mm. And the fan on the PSU is at the bottom and it's an intake, so reversing my air flow would only push the warm air from the PSU vent, in its rear, downward and into vicinity to be pulled into the GPU. The GPU exhausts out the back and sides, including the front, so the warm air from the PSU really has nowhere to go that it can adversely affect my temps significantly, especially since there's a 200mm just above it that pulls that air out. I need to block off the rear where the PSU was previously mounted though.


LOL just leave the side panel off and it will get plenty of air. haha


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> hmmm need a good glue. for acrylic to metal. any recommendations?


Gorilla glue comes to mind, though it's not cleanest. It expands and can be messy if even mildly over-applied. If you need it to set quicker, put superglue on one side and the gorilla glue on the other side. I've repaired fan blades before in this fashion since neither glue would hold alone.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Gorilla glue comes to mind, though it's not cleanest. It expands and can be messy if even mildly over-applied. If you need it to set quicker, put superglue on one side and the gorilla glue on the other side. I've repaired fan blades before in this fashion since neither glue would hold alone.


cool thanks. I have an idea for a mod but I need some good glue.


----------



## SoundWorks3D




----------



## stealth13

Some insane phantoms in this thread. Can I be added to the owners list please?!?
Started a build log in the build log section.
Thanx stealth


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth13*
> 
> Some insane phantoms in this thread. Can I be added to the owners list please?!?
> Started a build log in the build log section.
> Thanx stealth


on the front page you should be able to sign up there


----------



## stealth13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> on the front page you should be able to sign up there


Cheers mate I'll check it out.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth13*
> 
> Some insane phantoms in this thread. Can I be added to the owners list please?!?
> Started a build log in the build log section.
> Thanx stealth


All I can say is wow stealth13
*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1271249/project-nzxt-phantom*

checkout his build log everyone, I was pleasantly surprised.

oh yeah if strych9 has not added you to the club yet I will get you on the list sometime early this week. Me and him have been added people on a regular basis.


----------



## jaker1993

After 6 hours of fixing cables and cases, I've still got more work to go.










Managed to have the following problems I
1- the clamp clips that hold the top panel down, one of them was sealed shut, took half an hour to unseal it so I could put the top fans in.
2- dropped a screwdriver on my mb when I was putting the d14 in,though lucky it missed hitting any sort of important stuff or chips on the board.
3- the bitfenix modding cables I am using the 24pin atx doesn't want to clip on into each,other.

Other than that, tomorrow I'll continue on with my rig.

My stuff to continue putting into the case:


----------



## Mecna

Hi guys here is my pc








))))


----------



## stratmaster458

I'm in the midst of my Wheatley/Portal 2 themed mod and I decided that my Cooler Master V8 covers up some of the nicer looking partts of the motherboard in addition to not stylistically matching the rest of the case and mod. I am also uncomfortable with the amount of weight that the Cooler Master puts on my motherboard.

My plan is to get a Corsair Hydro series particularly the H60 so there is no strain on the motherboard and the weight of the radiator will be on the case mounted on the 120MM back fan location. Is the H60 a good choice for my processor (Core i7 950) ? I'm not looking for insane temps just the kind I get with my V8 35C idle 50C load just normal after market cooler temps for this kind of processor. Also would I have to pull air from the out side to use this cooler properly? If that is the case I plan on making a mounting bracket out of laser cut delrin to mount the H60 radiator and fans in one of the 200MM fan locations and keep using the back 120MM location as an exhaust.

I have also decided that I want to sleeve all my SATA cables so they are all the same color I also want them to be closer to the shade of blue that I am painting the trim which is close to the dark blue on the Gigabyte logos on the motherboard. What size sleeving do I need and What size heashrink do I need for sleeving SATA cables?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mecna*
> 
> Hi guys here is my pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1000w for a 680?


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## mybadomen

Buy the way Guys new Updates finally on the NZXT - Mass Effect 3 Build : http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log/960#post_17505629

Take care

MybadOmen


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Buy the way Guys new Updates finally on the NZXT - Mass Effect 3 Build : http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log/960#post_17505629
> Take care
> MybadOmen


Very awesome dude!


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Buy the way Guys new Updates finally on the NZXT - Mass Effect 3 Build : http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/sponsored-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log/960#post_17505629
> Take care
> MybadOmen


That looks killer!


----------



## Phelan

Help a brotha out y'all







.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1271929/two-pumps-necessary-among-other-loop-questions


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Those old i7's were a chore to cool, not easy like the second gen sandy bridges. The V8 was one of the better air coolers, not a D14 mind you, but decent. You'll really hate yourself if you take a step backwards, or don't move forwards, in cooler performance.
> When you look at square inches of fin area versus the cost, considering the H100 can usually be found at the $99 price point, with the H80 maybe $10 less, I just can't understand not going with one of them.
> The phantom mounts the H100 up top neat and sweet with the included brackets, just be sure to have both top 200 mm fans installed for best results.
> It makes a much cleaner looking install than hanging 2 fans and a rad from a top fan hole.
> It will work fine exhausting air out of the case, there's just not that much delta t.
> For a cost effective, easy to "plug and play", almost a water cooling system, I'd go with the H100 for sure.
> Darlene


Thanks for the input on the cooler. Anyone know what size sleeving and heatshrink I need for sleeving sata cables?


----------



## mvh11

I feel a compulsory need to design a 360mm radiator bracket that allows for the top 200mm fans to be installed. It looks like it can be done, but it is just a matter of figuring out how I would do it.

It looks like I would need to offset the radiator to the left side of the fans(and it should provide better cooling, as opposed to a deadzone at the center) so the RAM can be cleared, but that's about it. You'd still want to use a fairly thin radiator, but that's about it.

I'm not going to be able to afford liquid for a long time(I haven't even bought new hardware yet), so I didn't spend too much time thinking about it, but I'm really curious to see if I could pull this off. It would be a strange mount, but I bet it can be done. I would bolt in above the fans, wrap around, then the radiator would bolt into it. Then fans could be placed beneath for push-pull.

However, if all goes well, I should be able to redo my PC around mid-August, and I'm looking at some pretty decent hardware, so I'm pretty excited for the future.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> I feel a compulsory need to design a 360mm radiator bracket that allows for the top 200mm fans to be installed. It looks like it can be done, but it is just a matter of figuring out how I would do it.
> It looks like I would need to offset the radiator to the left side of the fans(and it should provide better cooling, as opposed to a deadzone at the center) so the RAM can be cleared, but that's about it. You'd still want to use a fairly thin radiator, but that's about it.
> I'm not going to be able to afford liquid for a long time(I haven't even bought new hardware yet), so I didn't spend too much time thinking about it, but I'm really curious to see if I could pull this off. It would be a strange mount, but I bet it can be done. I would bolt in above the fans, wrap around, then the radiator would bolt into it. Then fans could be placed beneath for push-pull.
> However, if all goes well, I should be able to redo my PC around mid-August, and I'm looking at some pretty decent hardware, so I'm pretty excited for the future.


maybe clearing the ram isn't the problem but clearing the 8pin at the top. A set of brackets would "easy" for someone to make. just make another set of the factory brackets to hold up the front of the rad.
Lets keep something in mind though, are you going to make a shroud for this 360 rad to dual 200mm fans? with such a difference in size from the rad to fans it may be better to do 3 120mm fans.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

It's a shame there isn't more space above the 200mm fan holes so you could throw them on top and mount a rad below. My H100 barely clears my G-Skill Rip Jaw memory in push pull without the fans, and I notice a lot of air is pooling up top.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> It's a shame there isn't more space above the 200mm fan holes so you could throw them on top and mount a rad below. My H100 barely clears my G-Skill Rip Jaw memory in push pull without the fans, and I notice a lot of air is pooling up top.


The top panel mesh restricts airflow 'cause the holes are so tiny.
You can either do what kgtuning has done with his mesh which looks AMAZING, or just take it out, if you want to fix the air pool.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> The top panel mesh restricts airflow 'cause the holes are so tiny.
> You can either do what kgtuning has done with his mesh which looks AMAZING, or just take it out, if you want to fix the air pool.


I've considered both options, one is too much work (kgtuning) though it does look totally bad ass, the other is not conducive to the 3 cats in my home (they're kinda dumb and furry).


----------



## Super Coffee

Thanks a million NZXT tech support! They sent me this wonderful fan controller WITH the red lights for free. No questions asked. That is A+ tech support people.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super Coffee*
> 
> Thanks a million NZXT tech support! They sent me this wonderful fan controller WITH the red lights for free. No questions asked. That is A+ tech support people.


Any way you could take some more shots of that white mesh ? that'd be awesome


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I've considered both options, one is too much work (kgtuning) though it does look totally bad ass, the other is not conducive to the 3 cats in my home (they're kinda dumb and furry).


There are many options for grill mesh, the only reason I did mine the way I did it because I wanted it to look a certain way. The mesh I made can not be bought this way. However, a visit to mcmaster Carr or grainger.com will show stuff similar to what I made. Just remember shipping on this stuff can be just as much as the metal itself.


----------



## thenamesbigred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Had a very productive day of cleaning the rig, doing cables, and taking some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to start some exterior aesthetic modding...


What Motherboard do you have in this rig?


----------



## paopaovocal

Hi everybody,I'm from Bangkok,Thailand and very interested in NZXT PHANTOM case mods.
So,I found this page few hours ago and I likes every chasis in this club
Hope I will recive some great advice from members of this club.

Thank you and sorry for my bad in English.

My NZXT PHANTOM


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> I feel a compulsory need to design a 360mm radiator bracket that allows for the top 200mm fans to be installed. It looks like it can be done, but it is just a matter of figuring out how I would do it.
> It looks like I would need to offset the radiator to the left side of the fans(and it should provide better cooling, as opposed to a deadzone at the center) so the RAM can be cleared, but that's about it. You'd still want to use a fairly thin radiator, but that's about it.
> I'm not going to be able to afford liquid for a long time(I haven't even bought new hardware yet), so I didn't spend too much time thinking about it, but I'm really curious to see if I could pull this off. It would be a strange mount, but I bet it can be done. I would bolt in above the fans, wrap around, then the radiator would bolt into it. Then fans could be placed beneath for push-pull.
> However, if all goes well, I should be able to redo my PC around mid-August, and I'm looking at some pretty decent hardware, so I'm pretty excited for the future.


Kaged already designed the brackets your speaking of and they are here somewhere in the thread.Speak with him you may be able to get one from him.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Kaged already designed the brackets your speaking of and they are here somewhere in the thread.Speak with him you may be able to get one from him.


I think he wants to be able to use the 200mm fans for some reason. Kaged's bracket wouldn't work with them.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Kaged already designed the brackets your speaking of and they are here somewhere in the thread.Speak with him you may be able to get one from him.


On another note: The link to kaged bracket is on the front page of the club if anyone needs pictures of it. I also have it in Operation Freedom.

KGTuning has a custom made one also which is really clean!!!

I know it's been stated that this would not work with the 200mm fans but wanted to share that. lol


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenamesbigred*
> 
> What Motherboard do you have in this rig?


It's an Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3. Originally was planning to get a V-Pro but it was out of stock. Glad I didn't spend the extra $30, since this is just as good


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I think he wants to be able to use the 200mm fans for some reason. Kaged's bracket wouldn't work with them.


Reason is purely aesthetic. That's why I'm considering designing one. I'll be putting some fairly powerful 120mm fans on the bottom to make up for the 200mm fans on top.

The bracket does look excellent, but it makes the top of the case look empty. Liquid cooling alone would drop my temps a lot and give me some more temp headroom, and I figured that running a 360mm with the 200mm fans remaining would be substantially better than using the included bracket to hold a 240mm radiator in a similar fashion. (I'd make my brackets a lot more stable though).

It's merely a theory idea at the moment, because I won't have the money to liquid cool off the bat. Although, I will attempt to figure this out should I choose to go liquid.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Reason is purely aesthetic. That's why I'm considering designing one. I'll be putting some fairly powerful 120mm fans on the bottom to make up for the 200mm fans on top.
> The bracket does look excellent, but it makes the top of the case look empty. Liquid cooling alone would drop my temps a lot and give me some more temp headroom, and I figured that running a 360mm with the 200mm fans remaining would be substantially better than using the included bracket to hold a 240mm radiator in a similar fashion. (I'd make my brackets a lot more stable though).
> It's merely a theory idea at the moment, because I won't have the money to liquid cool off the bat. Although, I will attempt to figure this out should I choose to go liquid.


to each their own man. But just curious, how does Kageds bracket make the top of the case look empty? just wondering. My bracket/ top plate is very similar to his and when the rad is loaded up with fans it is far from empty. If it is just for looks then anything is possible.


----------



## kgtuning

Just a thought if you really want to do dual 200's then just make an adapter plate for a 3by 120mm rad, to 2 by 200mm. should not be too difficult if one was inclined to do so. If it were me I'd take apart the top of the case and use it as a stencil for the 200's then go on MNPC.com and download a stencil for a rad. with the right offset. here you go...
http://www.mnpctech.com/Fan_Grill_Templates.html

hope that helps.


----------



## nosliwec

Planning my new PC build with this case and wanted a few suggestions on fan setup. I am planning to load all available slots with fans, but heard that the side 20cm fan doesn't always fit with the CPU cooler. Can anyone tell me if it will fit with a NZXT Havik 140?

Also, I am planning to use the front and side 20cm as intake and top, rear and side 12cm fans as exhaust. The reason for my thinking is the side 12cm and front will give a circular path for the hard drives and the side fan would blow air over the CPU, RAM and GPU. Would this be a feasible air flow or is there another preferable setup?

In case this information matters for the best possible answer, my build setup is as follows:

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V Pro
CPU/Cooler: Core i5 3570K with NZXT Havik 140
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance
SSD: 2-120GB OCZ Vertex 3 (RAID 0)
HDD: 3TB Seagate Barracuda
GPU: 2-2GB EVGA GTX 560 Ti (SLI)


----------



## steelkevin

Heads up to Wheatley, a portal themed rig based on a white Phantom of community member stratmaster458.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1269399/portal-themed-aperture-laboratories-nzxt-phantom-mod

In my opinion (might just be me though) his work isn't getting quite the attention it deserves. So yeah, just check out his work, and maybe sub his worklog if you like what he's doing there







.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## wordsfrommike

Hey!

Sorry to go off topic!

I'm just about to build for the first time, and fell in love with the NZXT Phantom! I'd be really grateful if someone would look at my build and offer their thoughts!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosliwec*
> 
> Planning my new PC build with this case and wanted a few suggestions on fan setup. I am planning to load all available slots with fans, but heard that the side 20cm fan doesn't always fit with the CPU cooler. Can anyone tell me if it will fit with a NZXT Havik 140?
> Also, I am planning to use the front and side 20cm as intake and top, rear and side 12cm fans as exhaust. The reason for my thinking is the side 12cm and front will give a circular path for the hard drives and the side fan would blow air over the CPU, RAM and GPU. Would this be a feasible air flow or is there another preferable setup?
> In case this information matters for the best possible answer, my build setup is as follows:
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V Pro
> CPU/Cooler: Core i5 3570K with NZXT Havik 140
> RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance
> SSD: 2-120GB OCZ Vertex 3 (RAID 0)
> HDD: 3TB Seagate Barracuda
> GPU: 2-2GB EVGA GTX 560 Ti (SLI)


Unless you already have the 2 GPUs you should get a single GTX 670 2 or 4 GB, or even GTX 680. Either is a much better deal and better performing card over 2 560 ti 2GBs and will use less power.


----------



## Caruban

Question.
I'm working on a window mod. I have the hole cut out and a thin sheet of acrylic, and I want the inside and outside to look good. My edges are clean enough that I don't want (or need to) use any U-channel or C-channel, but I'm not sure how to adhere the acrylic to the painted metal. I know people use 3M double stick tape and epoxy, but that tends to show through the acrylic.

I'm tempted to make the acrylic the same size as the inside panel and paint a side where it won't be a window, and hide the tape behind that. Thoughts?


----------



## SoundWorks3D




----------



## stratmaster458

My build thread has been updated significantly today. Pictures on the first page more details on the second.


----------



## jaker1993

Now just waiting on the NZXT sleeved lights i ordered to be put into it and it'll be nearly finished








(got to sleeve my sata cables as well)


----------



## Wimsicle

Sorry i'm a noob here, but

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler - That will fit in this case fine right? I really love the look of the case!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimsicle*
> 
> Sorry i'm a noob here, but
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler - That will fit in this case fine right? I really love the look of the case!


It'll fit but you won't be able to use the side-panel 200mm fan.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimsicle*
> 
> Sorry i'm a noob here, but
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler - That will fit in this case fine right? I really love the look of the case!


if you go to the front page of this thread there is a section that will tell you what heatsinks will fit the or without the 200mm side panel fan


----------



## Wimsicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> if you go to the front page of this thread there is a section that will tell you what heatsinks will fit the or without the 200mm side panel fan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It'll fit but you won't be able to use the side-panel 200mm fan.


Thanks - I read that and understood that somewhat. I guess what is confusing is will this be that big of a deal for me? Will i still get good enough proper cooling?


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wimsicle*
> 
> Thanks - I read that and understood that somewhat. I guess what is confusing is will this be that big of a deal for me? Will i still get good enough proper cooling?


If the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO is the same size or smaller than the 212 plus, then a Xigmatek XLF-F2006 200mm will fit the side panel


----------



## kgtuning

to those that have done custom windows on the side panel, how thick are you guys going with the acrylic?


----------



## nosliwec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> if you go to the front page of this thread there is a section that will tell you what heatsinks will fit the or without the 200mm side panel fan


The front page does not include NZXT's CPU Coolers. Does the Havik 140 fir with the side 200mm fan?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosliwec*
> 
> The front page does not include NZXT's CPU Coolers. Does the Havik 140 fir with the side 200mm fan?


It's unlikely. Very few coolers do. The NZXT branded 200mm is kinda chunky. Airflow from the side isn't hugely important unless your cpu and gpu cooling solution is utter trash.
Even modern-day reference cards do good enough of a job to not need it. A lot of us have a windowed side panel instead, doing away with the side fan completely.


----------



## chinesethunda

I have a side fan still, I like it providing air to my GPU to help cool it better


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> to those that have done custom windows on the side panel, how thick are you guys going with the acrylic?


I used 1/4" but you would be better off using 1/8" I think.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I used 1/4" but you would be better off using 1/8" I think.


I found some locally that was .220, so just a hair under 1/4 inch. I think I may use that. I need to cut its frame so I will go from there.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

The start of 7 looong days. starts today!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I used 1/4" but you would be better off using 1/8" I think.


I cheated on my window, but you can go as thin as 1/32" before it starts being over-flexible. You will be able to bend it slightly, but it is rigid enough to serve as a flat lightweight glossy clear thing you can look through.


----------



## rco251

Can someone tell me if is possible use the Havik 120 or Deepcool Ice Warrior with FN200RB side fan in the phantom case?

Sorry for my English!


----------



## Danja

Could someone please tell me how difficult it is to install the USB3.0 upgrade kit? I'd love to do it but I'm afraid of breaking the plastic.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> Could someone please tell me how difficult it is to install the USB3.0 upgrade kit? I'd love to do it but I'm afraid of breaking the plastic.


It's easy. Pull the front plastic shroud quickly, then the top quickly, then unscrew the 2 screws that hold the front I/O in (assuming you already disconnected all the wires to it).


----------



## komichi

Does anyone know places that sell the brackets used to mount dual radiator?

I bought my case from ebay and it came with none...


----------



## LPRaver89

For anyone interested I went about installing my USB 3 header yesterday and found that it wasnt compatible with my case. The USB3 header sticks down I am assuming newer Phantoms have a hole or slot for it but mine did not. Since I was only really making the switch for the LEDs not the USB3 I just swapped out the headers with my old one. Just something you should be aware of when asking NZXT for USB3 headers if you have an old phantom.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> For anyone interested I went about installing my USB 3 header yesterday and found that it wasnt compatible with my case. The USB3 header sticks down I am assuming newer Phantoms have a hole or slot for it but mine did not. Since I was only really making the switch for the LEDs not the USB3 I just swapped out the headers with my old one. Just something you should be aware of when asking NZXT for USB3 headers if you have an old phantom.


I had this problem.

I used a dremel and cut a hole out myself.

Its pretty easy.

http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/10790#post_16921614


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LPRaver89*
> 
> For anyone interested I went about installing my USB 3 header yesterday and found that it wasnt compatible with my case. The USB3 header sticks down I am assuming newer Phantoms have a hole or slot for it but mine did not. Since I was only really making the switch for the LEDs not the USB3 I just swapped out the headers with my old one. Just something you should be aware of when asking NZXT for USB3 headers if you have an old phantom.


wow, didn't realize this. I was just speaking from my knowledge of my 3.0 Phantom when I tore it down. Didn't realize there was a difference. What I REALLY don't understand is why NZXT put a single 3.0 port on the header, since most new mobos only have a single 3.0 header and the header supports 2 ports...


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> wow, didn't realize this. I was just speaking from my knowledge of my 3.0 Phantom when I tore it down. Didn't realize there was a difference. What I REALLY don't understand is why NZXT put a single 3.0 port on the header, since most new mobos only have a single 3.0 header and the header supports 2 ports...


I thought that a single 3.0 header could support either 1 3.0 device or 2 2.0 devices? I'm not actually sure on this one.

Either way, my mobo has 3 headers and 8 3.0 ports in the back, and I own NO 3.0 devices... oops.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I thought that a single 3.0 header could support either 1 3.0 device or 2 2.0 devices? I'm not actually sure on this one.
> Either way, my mobo has 3 headers and 8 3.0 ports in the back, and I own NO 3.0 devices... oops.


A usb 3.0 header can support 2x usb3.0.. so putting only 1x USB 3.0 on the front panel was kinda meh. The front panel has an additional half-size USB 2.0 mobo header for the single remaining USB 2.0 port on the front panel.

My mobo only has 1x USB 3.0 header so it feels kinda wasted to me.









In regards to what Phelan said; the older-revision Phantoms don't have the hole cut out 'cause there was no need for it. The USB 2.0 connector was at a right angle so it wasn't neccessary. Then the USB3 revision was released, so they cut the hole.

If you actually BUY the 3.0 f/p from the NZXT store, the USB 3.0 connector is at a 90 degree angle, so it's compatible with all chassis revisions. If you get it as a freebie (a la replacement part for the usb 3.0 revision), it's straight-down, and you need to cut a hole.


----------



## LPRaver89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I had this problem.
> I used a dremel and cut a hole out myself.
> Its pretty easy.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/10790#post_16921614


Yeah im sure if I wanted I could cut a hole just fine I just dont use my Phantom anymore so its not really a big deal at the moment.


----------



## kgtuning

Yeah I dont even know if I'll use my usb 3.0 on the top of the case....at this rate Erakith will convince me to ditch it...lol


----------



## Phelan

I plan to switch mine for a 2.0 variant and add another 2 2.0 port and 2 3.0 ports in the top via I/O panel from another model, just haven't decided which yet. I also want to add another fan controller. Are you gonna use yours Ken?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I plan to switch mine for a 2.0 variant and add another 2 2.0 port and 2 3.0 ports in the top via I/O panel from another model, just haven't decided which yet. I also want to add another fan controller. Are you gonna use yours Ken?


I will not be using mine. If I use one it will be a sentry or something along those lines. But my high speed yates are going to be run at 100% all the time.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I will not be using mine. If I use one it will be a sentry or something along those lines. But my high speed yates are going to be run at 100% all the time.


How hard do you think it would be to switch the Blue LEDs to red? I have a soldering gun, so may be interested.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> How hard do you think it would be to switch the Blue LEDs to red? I have a soldering gun, so may be interested.


I don't think it would be very difficult, I planned on doing that myself but after seeing how my fans worked with it I decided to not use the stock controller. I thought the yates were going to be loud but all running push/ pull on my 360 all they are quiet to me. Sorry I'm getting off topic, anyway have you changed LEDs in the past? If you can solder then changing lights should be easy. Lol I hate soldering personally. I prefer metal fab. Lol.


----------



## evil jerry

Reason there is only 1 usb3.0 header and not two on new cases is because not everyone has usb3.0 and the usb3.0 uses a motherboard plug connection. So if your older mother board did not have usb3.0 and if both ports would of been converted then you would not have usb on top ports at all.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> How hard do you think it would be to switch the Blue LEDs to red? I have a soldering gun, so may be interested.


It's extremely easy, you don't even need a soldering gun.

You pull the panel off the case (2 screws, comes off easy.)

Turn it over, there's a screw holding the LED cables in place. Unscrew it. Pull the wires out. Blue caps are glued over the LEDs at the ends of the cables. Peel the glue off (easy), put red caps on, glue back (if you want to - I didn't.), screw the cables back into place, reinstall.


----------



## Phelan

So they're white LEDs with caps? Where can I get red caps?


----------



## coper210

Hey guys, I just ordered this case and I was wondering if someone could tell me how to get the best airflow out of the case. Thanks!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> So they're white LEDs with caps? Where can I get red caps?


Mine are blue LEDs with clear caps. I'd have to switch out the whole LED to change mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coper210*
> 
> Hey guys, I just ordered this case and I was wondering if someone could tell me how to get the best airflow out of the case. Thanks!


Max out the fans. Front (120 or 140) and side (2x 120 and option 200) are intake, back(120) and top(2x 200) are outtake.


----------



## coper210

Do you think I should take out one of the side fans (the one further away from my motherboard) and put it in the front? or just buy another blue LED fan?


----------



## Iceycold

I'm having troubles installing a 3.5" HDD on to the plastic tool less HDD trays this case features. Instead of making the process of an HDD install easier it has made it painful







. Basically I'm attaching 1 side first to the 2 rubber screws and then "bending" the plastic on the other side so that hte other 2 rubber screws can attach but it's awfully hard, and sometimes one or two of the rubber screws will have the rubber removed from the top of the screw so it doesn't slide back in the case as smoothly. Been 3 hours on this. >_>. Can I maybe just use 2 rubber screws instead of all 4? And which 2 do I use, the ones facing the front of the case or the ones facing the motherboard side of the case? Can someone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> I'm having troubles installing a 3.5" HDD on to the plastic tool less HDD trays this case features. Instead of making the process of an HDD install easier it has made it painful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Basically I'm attaching 1 side first to the 2 rubber screws and then "bending" the plastic on the other side so that hte other 2 rubber screws can attach but it's awfully hard, and sometimes one or two of the rubber screws will have the rubber removed from the top of the screw so it doesn't slide back in the case as smoothly. Been 3 hours on this. >_>. Can I maybe just use 2 rubber screws instead of all 4? And which 2 do I use, the ones facing the front of the case or the ones facing the motherboard side of the case? Can someone help?
> Thanks.


If you're having that much trouble just take the plastic tabs out and screw it into the tray...


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> If you're having that much trouble just take the plastic tabs out and screw it into the tray...


Yeah got it solved was doing something dumb lol.

Guys, I was unscrewing one of the side fans and noticed there's a filter behind it, I'm planning to move the whole fan to the front as intake. Do I still position the filter behind it? And what direction do I face the fan so it's intake?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Yeah got it solved was doing something dumb lol.
> Guys, I was unscrewing one of the side fans and noticed there's a filter behind it, I'm planning to move the whole fan to the front as intake. Do I still position the filter behind it? And what direction do I face the fan so it's intake?


Generally, the open side of the fan faces the intake direction, while the side attached to the shroud faces outtake. Generally, you position the filter in front so that your fans don't become covered in dust.


----------



## Iceycold

By "in front" you're saying looking at the case from the front end to the back end correct? Way I have it now is like this: (Diagram)

hdd trays > filter > front fan > front panel

So you're saying it should be like this?:

hdd trays > front fan > filter > front panel?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> By "in front" you're saying looking at the case from the front end to the back end correct? Way I have it now is like this: (Diagram)
> hdd trays > filter > front fan > front panel
> So you're saying it should be like this?:
> hdd trays > front fan > filter > front panel?


yes thats the way it should be.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> By "in front" you're saying looking at the case from the front end to the back end correct? Way I have it now is like this: (Diagram)
> hdd trays > filter > front fan > front panel
> So you're saying it should be like this?:
> hdd trays > front fan > filter > front panel?


Yeah, that's right.

It isn't a huge deal if you don't want to tear down your computer again right now to fix it, but you generally want to have your filter between your fan and wherever your air is coming from (and not going to). The idea is that the filter collects dust. If it's in front of the fan, your fan stays clean and the filter is easy to wipe down every so often. If it's trapped behind the fan, the fan also accumulates dust, which slows it down/makes it less effective, and your filter needs to be removed every time you want to clean it. Maybe switch it next time you need to clean it.


----------



## ApexScalpel

I finally put my Phantom together, it has been sitting in the box for a few months.

I'm currently building a Xeon/Tesla workstation for my home office and my current rig will be moving into my work office. I sold this to the principle at the firm I work for, but I'll still be the one using it everyday so I thought I would move my components from my dusty Storm Scout into the hot new Phantom.

I built this three years ago, and last year I added the H70 because I decided to try my hand at overclocking to reduce the render times. So far she has been running beautifully for the last year, whenever I render I keep an eye on the core temps and I've never seen them above 76C. The H70 was a little large for the Storm Scout so instead of a push/pull configuration I just had the radiator mounted where the rear fan was, with a fan pushing cool air into the rad. Not ideal, but it worked. I got the Phantom to have more room, but one project led to another to another to another and I never had any real downtime to rebuild the system... Until today!

On to the pictures!

The crammed Storm Scout

IMG_1946.jpg by ApexScalpel, on Flickr

My negligence resulted in this dusty mess...

IMG_1947.jpg by ApexScalpel, on Flickr

Thoroughly cleaned everything

IMG_1949.jpg by ApexScalpel, on Flickr

The H70 will be getting it's true push pull configuration thanks to this spacious beast, I used *esproductions* idea and mounted it with an adapter plate to the top 200mm fan location.

IMG_1950.jpg by ApexScalpel, on Flickr

Little trimming of the wire mess mounts and the top fits on no problem.

IMG_1951.jpg by ApexScalpel, on Flickr

Soo roomy! Cable management was a breeze!

IMG_1953.jpg by ApexScalpel, on Flickr

IMG_1955.jpg by ApexScalpel, on Flickr

Needs a wipe to get rid of the fingerprints, but she is all done!

IMG_1960.jpg by ApexScalpel, on Flickr

I used the two 140 mm fans from the CM case and placed them in the from and on the side (I zip tied the 140 on side because I didn't feel like making another adapter)

So the for the results... The idle temps are at 36C, about 1 degree cooler than the CM case. The real difference was when I did a rendering and the temps never went above 69C! That is a drop of 7C!

I'm very happy with the case!


----------



## steelkevin

That looks really clean


----------



## Iceycold

Hey. I need a blue led front intake fan. Which do you guys recommend? Noise isn't an issue but I'd like it to not be an extremely loud fan. It can be 120mm/140mm whatever's better. I can buy it online, but preferably I'd like to buy it at www.tigerdirect.com if you find a fan there simply click on "check store availability" and check if it's in stock in Flagler, FL. But like I said, can be on newegg too, or amazon







. It would be awesome if the fan was 120mm because I could use the NZXT fan dust filters on them, unless there's a huge increase in performance from 120mm -> 140mm that is worth the extra dust.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Hey. I need a blue led front intake fan. Which do you guys recommend? Noise isn't an issue but I'd like it to not be an extremely loud fan. It can be 120mm/140mm whatever's better. I can buy it online, but preferably I'd like to buy it at www.tigerdirect.com if you find a fan there simply click on "check store availability" and check if it's in stock in Flagler, FL. But like I said, can be on newegg too, or amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It would be awesome if the fan was 120mm because I could use the NZXT fan dust filters on them, unless there's a huge increase in performance from 120mm -> 140mm that is worth the extra dust.


Go with this. One of the few performance LED fans. Good price too


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Go with this. One of the few performance LED fans. Good price too


No big deal using a 120mm rather than a 140mm? I figure the ability to use the dust filter makes the 120mm better.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> No big deal using a 120mm rather than a 140mm? I figure the ability to use the dust filter makes the 120mm better.


The bigger the fan, the slower the RPM. Bad for distance the air is pushed, but the size of the fan is good for the air covering more area. In this case, the front fan is mostly used as intake for the GPU which is quite a ways away, therefore the smaller fan would be better. If you plan on using the fan to cool HDDs or something, then go with the bigger one. For the filter, from experience, having the front fan as the only unfiltered fan in the case brings in a *LOT* of dust.

In short, go with 120mm.


----------



## Iceycold

Ok, will do. Thanks! The fan you linked is NZXT too so no compatibility issues with case







.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Ok, will do. Thanks! The fan you linked is NZXT too so no compatibility issues with case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No problem







Exactly. It's their most recently released fan as well.


----------



## Draven

When I go to do my build in August I'll be using 8 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091 I have used these before and I find them to be quiet. I have them installed in my case up to 2000rpm 69.69cfm and only 19dba. Just my opinion, some people like them and some don't. Hope this helps


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> When I go to do my build in August I'll be using 8 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091 I have used these before and I find them to be quiet. I have them installed in my case up to 2000rpm 69.69cfm and only 19dba. Just my opinion, some people like them and some don't. Hope this helps


That's what I picked up for my front fan, just because it's cheap and was the only LED one my local Memory Express had at the time. It's not bad of a fan, nothing special.


----------



## joeyxl

i just installed a front 120 fan on my case that i just won at the lan event in toronto saturday! works like a charm and very qutie


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> i just installed a front 120 fan on my case that i just won at the lan event in toronto saturday! works like a charm and very qutie


Congrats on the win


----------



## nekym78

My new project


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*
> 
> My new project


Haven't seen a hard-piped build in a while. Looks very clean


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Haven't seen a hard-piped build in a while. Looks very clean


Sorry for the possibly stupid question, but what is the benefit of a hard pipe tubing?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Sorry for the possibly stupid question, but what is the benefit of a hard pipe tubing?


Looks







.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why of course (le stupid me) ! its OCN...


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*
> 
> My new project


looks pretty good but is it just me or do the bends look kinked? did you use a pipe bender? you want to make sure the bends are clean so you don't restrict your flow just my .02 cents like I said looks good


----------



## Bonkers

I love hard pipe.....


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> looks pretty good but is it just me or do the bends look kinked? did you use a pipe bender? you want to make sure the bends are clean so you don't restrict your flow just my .02 cents like I said looks good


I was just starting to think that... Usually hard piped builds have elbows at every corner. Or the ones I've seen anyway...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I love hard pipe.....


----------



## kgtuning

Does not look like those tubes are mandrel bent. Is that stainless or nickel plated copper?


----------



## KingKwentyne

These pipes do look very nice. It seems this may be a very popular case. Its always on top of the recently viewed list of cases. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## nekym78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> looks pretty good but is it just me or do the bends look kinked? did you use a pipe bender? you want to make sure the bends are clean so you don't restrict your flow just my .02 cents like I said looks good


the curves are only slightly crushed


----------



## Hxql

Hi guys i just have à little question. I have an asus p8p67 pro rev 3.1 with 2x4gb corsair vengeance. I want to put a corsair h100 in my phantom. Is ut possible ? I need to conserv the two 200mm fans in thé top. Tanks


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxql*
> 
> Hi guys i just have à little question. I have an asus p8p67 pro rev 3.1 with 2x4gb corsair vengeance. I want to put a corsair h100 in my phantom. Is ut possible ? I need to conserv the two 200mm fans in thé top. Tanks


You should be able to mount the H100 with the radiator mounting brackets provided with the Phantom, that way, you don't need to remove the 200mm fans.


----------



## Hxql

Yes but the corsair vengeance are very big. Have you an image of a h100 with corsair vengeance ram ?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxql*
> 
> Yes but the corsair vengeance are very big. Have you an image of a h100 with corsair vengeance ram ?


It'll fit. Corsair RAM sticks "out" but it doesn't stick "up".


----------



## Hxql

So it's impossible to take h-100 with vengeance ?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxql*
> 
> So it's impossible to take h-100 with vengeance ?


what? I just said it WILL fit.


----------



## Caruban

This is probably the wrong place to ask this, but is there a place to put project logs for things not computer related? I'm building a scratching post/climbing tower for my cat and feel like documenting it.


----------



## tango bango

I remember reading about only certain air cooler heat sinks will fit in these cases. Could someone tell me whats a good efficient air cooler.


----------



## Pikoy

soon


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Go with this. One of the few performance LED fans. Good price too


Hey, would this one serve me better? It has practically the same CFM and this one has a little less DBA so less noise







plus I can get it at the store.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6251757&CatId=802

And if I wanted a red fan:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6705475&CatId=802

What do ya guys think about an led fan on the front? I'll be using a dust filter in front of it so don't know how much the led will shine.


----------



## stratmaster458

Update today!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1269399/portal-themed-aperture-laboratories-nzxt-phantom-mod


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'd recommend the Aerocool Shark series. More CFM, with lower rpm, and better bearings, for not that much more cost. You can get them in red, blue or white, in 120mm or 140mm sizes.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7020075&csid=_61
> What color is your case, typically, with a white or black case, you can use any color fan you like as they mirror all colors pretty well.
> If you have a red case, you're best off with white leds, as they show off the red color of the case, and don't create a washed out grey look, since the red doesn't reflect all the colors equally. Even red leds in a red case are not all that flattering.
> Darlene


I have the black phantom and have 1 blue fan on the side and one blue on the top. Thanks for the fan recommendations. Would you even suggest led fans for the front if I have a dust filter on the front of the fan?


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Iceycold

Is this the 120mm blue version of the aerocool you first suggested?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6579155&csid=_61


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## HK_47

the front fan can be either 120 or 140, I'm using aerocool shark fans in my rig right now, a bit noisy, but they work great!


----------



## destinyair

from thai


----------



## reaver83

I guess the Phantom's Glory days are about gone. Of course, now that I FINALLY get time to work on my build! Anywho, heres the update to my build.


----------



## nekym78

http://www.xtremehardware.com/forum/f142/nzxt_metal_phantom-33686/#post441971
my last project ,visit now


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## nekym78

it's a single radiator, is a system designed to withstand any configuration, I just need money to buy a new video card XD


----------



## Roxycon

Hi, just wanted to show you my Phantom. It's not to heavily modded but I have some more plans once I get all the parts that I need.. things I have done is, vinyling up my PSU, a Chieftec nitro 750w (not recomended by me, one of the SATA power connections broke when I installed it.) I also did the same with my DVD-RW reader.. as you can see my color scheme is black/black carbon, white and blue. I installed the NZXT LED's under the chassis and since the circuit board of the LED's don't fit into the chassis with the sabertooth P67 mobo, I had to mount it in one of the 5,25" bays. I've also done a lot of software modding to my OS but that's prolly not in your interest









I plan to cover the mobo tray in black carbon, and the outer lining will be covered in white carbon if i manage to find it in any stores, maybe an window get's installed since my HAVIK takes so much space that I can't fit the last 200mm fan. Currently I'm waiting for some single sleeved cables and some more LED's.


----------



## Pikoy

added some new updates


----------



## RKTGX95

What is the best WC setup possible in the phantom without modding at all? (including the brackets that are mentioned in the first page)


----------



## opi

Hey guys I have a question about best fan placement. I have the full tower phantom and I have all the fans minus the big side one. I also have a Hyper 212+ CPU HS. Right now this is my set up:
Front- Intake
Side- 2xIntake
Rear- Exhaust
Top- 2xExhaust

and my hyper 212+ is parallel drawing from the right and expelling to the left into the rear exhaust.

Is this the best fan placement or is there a better format? Particularly with the CPU HS. If my current chasis fan placement is good would the CPUHSF be better placed as it is? Or vertical? Drawing from the bottom and expelling to the top two exhaust?


----------



## Bodom

Just picked up a phantom but there's some good psu deals going on. Anyone know any decent ones maybe around 650-750w (if that's enough for a decently higher end gaming rig).

My main concern is I just want it to reach for good wire management in a full tower case.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodom*
> 
> Just picked up a phantom but there's some good psu deals going on. Anyone know any decent ones maybe around 650-750w (if that's enough for a decently higher end gaming rig).
> My main concern is I just want it to reach for good wire management in a full tower case.


corsair or silverstone


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> corsair or silverstone


Why does no one ever say Seasonic? Best PSU's available.


----------



## chinesethunda

i love my seasonic 650w 80+ gold


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Why does no one ever say Seasonic? Best PSU's available.


i think its because Seasonic is the OEM of Corsair's PSU's and because the corsair psu's come with black cables there is no reason to get the SS ones if you can find them a bit cheaper.

(btw, can anyone answer my question at the previous page?)


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> What is the best WC setup possible in the phantom without modding at all? (including the brackets that are mentioned in the first page)


There is no really great water cooling setup in this case without modding.







You can do a 240 or 360 rad in the top with out any modding, using the fans to hold the rad in place.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> There is no really great water cooling setup in this case without modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do a 240 or 360 rad in the top with out any modding, using the fans to hold the rad in place.


is there any picture to illustrate it?

btw, i remember someone mad a build in a case (not sure if its the phantom or not) that had ventilation at the bottom but no fan mounts. so the person that made the build used universal stands to place the rad in a way that he will get the cooling. (i think it was called red star or something)


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> corsair or silverstone
> 
> 
> 
> Why does no one ever say Seasonic? Best PSU's available.
Click to expand...

Seasonic is the OEM for several brands, including NZXT and Corsair.


----------



## SoundWorks3D




----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Hey, would this one serve me better? It has practically the same CFM and this one has a little less DBA so less noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I can get it at the store.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6251757&CatId=802
> And if I wanted a red fan:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6705475&CatId=802
> What do ya guys think about an led fan on the front? I'll be using a dust filter in front of it so don't know how much the led will shine.


Sorry for not replying, been on vacation in So-Cal







Looks like IT Diva helped you out


----------



## spoonior88

just before i go holiday first picture of my new phantom mod
hope you like it ;-))


----------



## PhantomWhite

@spoonior

where did you get your side pannel please


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonior88*
> 
> just before i go holiday first picture of my new phantom mod
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HOLY F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it ;-))


Whoa that looks awesome.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonior88*
> 
> just before i go holiday first picture of my new phantom mod
> hope you like it ;-))


Hackintosh?..


----------



## evil jerry

spoonior very nice bro. mad props!


----------



## HollywoodGKS

I'm curious how you got the carbon fiber [look] in there. I would love to be able to do something like that.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomWhite*
> 
> @spoonior
> where did you get your side pannel please


Looks handmade. From acrylic?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollywoodGKS*
> 
> I'm curious how you got the carbon fiber [look] in there. I would love to be able to do something like that.


looks like 3M Carbon Fiber Di-Noc. It's a sheet of patterned vinyl that's sticky on the back.


----------



## PhantomWhite

Link for the work ?


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomWhite*
> 
> @spoonior
> where did you get your side pannel please


Probably cut the hole and made the window himself.


----------



## ChosenOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome!


----------



## Iceycold

Nvm


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenOne*
> 
> Looks awesome!


Thanks man!


----------



## TheStig93

Hey guys, building my first pc together in the next few weeks and Im using the Phantom in black as a case.
Can somebody aware me which fans that it comes with actually have LEDs in them?
If its only the top one I plan on replacing them with BItfenix spectre Pros and adding another NZXT 200mm fan to the top.

Also while browsing through this thread I think ill do a window mod, as the planned CPU cooler wont allow as side panel fan anyway.

How thick should the glass I take be? Plexiglass should be fine, right?

Oh and also I have only the DVD writer to fill one of the 5 drive bays for 5,25" drives. Any ideas what I could fill up at least some of the others with?








thx in advance


----------



## Artur

Only the top one has a blue LED.
I've replaced all the others (except the back one) with blue LED fans, the case looks totally awesome









For the 5'25, I'm waiting for a NZXT HUE RGB Controller, it looks great


----------



## TheStig93

Thats a really uncool step by nzxt...

The case goes for around 140 Euros here, which is 40 more than in America, so they couldve at least in some more LED Fans, lmao.









Some site here in Europe has a "Phantom Full Force Editin" which comes with 2x 200mm and 1x 140mm fans for 180€, almost hit the trigger only to find out they are non-LED too. lol. So im going with the Bitfenix, if you can trust the specs they are quieter, move more air, last MUCH longer and also cost less money. lol.


----------



## CerealKillah

Well, I ordered a XSPC RASA RS240 from FrozenCPU this week (along with some blue tubing, a t for a drain tube, etc) and picked up 4 Medium speed Yate Loons from jab-tech.

I am gonna miss my D14, but can no longer resist the urge to water cool.

At this point, the plan is to mount the radiator on top using push/pull with those Yate Loons.

I have read the Phantom/RASA mounting guide here and feel like I am ready to go.

Any additional advice from those that have done this before??


----------



## reaver83

well, for those who are not part of Evil Jerry's FB group, I have updated my Build log here. I gotta say, it's starting to look like I envisioned all those months ago, just wish I had better tools/materials to work with,


----------



## Caruban

Looks good, reaver!

So I'm trying to get some practice machining and writing build logs before I tear apart my machine so that I'm less likely to mess anything up. I've started an unrelated-to-computers project, and I'm posting a build log for it in the Off Topic forum. I'd really appreciate it if people would stop by and leave feedback. There's a link in my sig.

I'm done being off topic now.


----------



## Joel18

Regarding the Side panel, you can buy for about AUD $45 a replacement window with an acrylic side window instead of the mesh and 200 / 230mm fan mount:thumb:


----------



## Iceycold

Any of you guys ever hear a popping sound in your case every now and then?


----------



## Draven

Hey guys just wanted to let you all know I posted the beginning of my new build log, there are no pics as of yet but the buils is gonna start soon. Thanks again for all you ideas and inspiration, all of you here have been a great help, I hope everyone enjoys the build as much as I will









http://www.overclock.net/t/1281919/build-log-nightmare-z77-maximus-v-formula-red-phantom-build


----------



## Joel18

hey Guys

Im still building my PC and I want your opinion on what CPU i should buy.... I can get a AMD phenom ii x4 945 for $105 or would it be better getting a AMD FX Black Edittion X6 for $140, im running a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX with 8GB of ram and when i get the CPU i will also buy a corsair H80 liquid cooling system....

Thanx Guys


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> hey Guys
> Im still building my PC and I want your opinion on what CPU i should buy.... I can get a AMD phenom ii x4 945 for $105 or would it be better getting a AMD FX Black Edittion X6 for $140, im running a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX with 8GB of ram and when i get the CPU i will also buy a corsair H80 liquid cooling system....
> Thanx Guys


The Phenom II is a much better chip IMHO, if you can find a 960T I would recommend that over the others, as about 65% of them unlock to a 1090/1100T equivilant (unlocks to 6 real cores). The cores on the FX CPUSs are different, as the X6 runs more like a triple core with hyperthreading.


----------



## reaver83

I want everyone to know, EVERYBODY that has ever done a mod to their Phantom has been an inspiration for my build, and the little things have helped me to sit and think about "what are the pros and cons of each persons build, and what can I do to avoid the cons." I may be scoring a job here soon, so with that I'll have money for a better build, possibly newer motherboard, water loop, processor, and other goodies







So keep an eye out for mine, may finally be able to go crazy as this job will have me working long hours and have more money than time to spend it.


----------



## nekym78




----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WHAT A BAWSSSSSSSSS


This looks amazing.


----------



## kgtuning

@nekym78, external rad?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Any of you guys ever hear a popping sound in your case every now and then?


Mine makes a strange clicking sound. I can't tell where it is coming from.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nekym78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @nekym78, external rad?


Yes


----------



## Iceycold

Sweet nek, that baby looks sick!


----------



## Baldrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*
> 
> Yes


Wow that's a gigantic badass radiator!








Does the fans inside have leds?
I bet it would look badass especially in the dark when you switch it ON


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> well, for those who are not part of Evil Jerry's FB group, I have updated my Build log here. I gotta say, it's starting to look like I envisioned all those months ago, just wish I had better tools/materials to work with,


No not my group, it's run by a lot of people from OCN and threwout the web.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


AMAZING!!!


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*
> 
> Yes


Very nice job, did you make the skateboard yourself or is something you had before? I made a skateboard for my Phantom, you can see it in my build log. What kind of pipe did you use on the inside? Is that a reservoir and pump combo?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @nekym78, external rad?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Giggitty giggitty giggitty goo!

That's a sick looking build you got there! Love the Radbox on the outside.


----------



## Joel18

Thank You very much im going to go with the phenom because the others are out of my price range.... Nice rig man


----------



## a1i1d1e1n1

Just a quick question what is the best way to have the fans facing with a corsair h60 in the phantom. Would it be pulling air in from the back and out the top and side.


----------



## Joel18

i have my H40 setup at the rear of the case with push-pull configuration, im pulling air from the inside of the case and then out..... in other words im using it as an exhaust and my CPU inst getting above 33 degrees......


----------



## Baldrex

I just finished my Phantom build, even though it's not extreme I still love it


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldrex*
> 
> I just finished my Phantom build, even though it's not extreme I still love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great build !

two thing though:
1. i will recommend to take that front top exhaust fan and place it as side intake, because according to this article a fan at that place will actually prevent some air from the CPU Cooler.
2. How well is that cooler working for you ?


----------



## nekym78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> Very nice job, did you make the skateboard yourself or is something you had before? I made a skateboard for my Phantom, you can see it in my build log. What kind of pipe did you use on the inside? Is that a reservoir and pump combo?


I used a copper pipe fittings from 12 mm + bitspower for tube crystal. the reservoir is ek multiopition 250 basic + top alphacool


----------



## Joel18

hey man with the H100 tubing, how did you make them white, they come stock black and im very curious on how you did it????


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> hey man with the H100 tubing, how did you make them white, they come stock black and im very curious on how you did it????


wait.. what? Link?


----------



## Joel18

i cant find the post and it wasn't a H100 it was a custom liquid cooling loop......


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> hey man with the H100 tubing, how did you make them white, they come stock black and im very curious on how you did it????


For a custom look to the H100 Tubing. Buy clear tubing with an ID big enough to fit over the stock tubing, Use a razor to cut a slit down the length of the tube. Paint it what ever color you want and just slide it over the stock tubing. Now you have a custom looking H100. Theres a tutorial somewhere on here for it.

Edit: Found it http://www.overclock.net/t/1259366/covered-my-h100-tubing-works-for-all-h60-h80-h100#post_17277703


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Mine makes a strange clicking sound. I can't tell where it is coming from.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


It's the plastic adjusting on the steel frame. I get a lot of those when I run my air conditioner, as the metal in the case shrinks a lot faster than the plastic when introduced to cold air.

I'm more confused by the fans somehow producing pulsing vibration in the stock config.


----------



## Baldrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Great build !
> two thing though:
> 1. i will recommend to take that front top exhaust fan and place it as side intake, because according to this article a fan at that place will actually prevent some air from the CPU Cooler.
> 2. How well is that cooler working for you ?


1. Oh really? I didn't know that, i'm afraid that there's not enough space to put the 20mm fan on the side pannel because of the heatsink but since it is already working really well I'm just gonna leave it like that







thanks for the info









2. Which cooler are you referring to? If it is the heatsink that you are talking about then it is working really well







. I am running 4.6 GH with load temp of around 50-55 degree celsius


----------



## Joel18

Just saw a guy walking down the street with an NZXT phantom in his arms, haha lol ok then....... I don't think it's a good idea to tranceport a phantom because of its size......


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Just saw a guy walking down the street with an NZXT phantom in his arms, haha lol ok then....... I don't think it's a good idea to tranceport a phantom because of its size......


PFT, I used to carry my CaseLabs M8 with PEdestal fully loaded around by myself. Phantoms are tiny compared to those.


----------



## Joel18

Yea but still I used to carry around my thermaltake dokker case around all over the place and now I don't because the phantom is too heavy......


----------



## Baldrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Just saw a guy walking down the street with an NZXT phantom in his arms, haha lol ok then....... I don't think it's a good idea to tranceport a phantom because of its size......


haha that's 11kg worth of case, he's got to have a good amount of sheer willpower to do that


----------



## NoDoubtGenius

Hello every, this is my first post! =D
I'm in the midst of building a computer and have decided to go with the phantom as my case. I will also be getting an i5-3570K which I will be overclocking to around 4.5ghz. I've also decided to go with the Corsair H80 (without trying to be stubborn, I really would not be willing to go with an air cooler, just because of their size on top of the fact that I just like the aesthetic of CLCs much more - even though I know it's not "true" water cooling).

My question is if anyone knows if it is possible to mount the H80 in the front of the case with a push AND pull config, and how! My apologies if this question has been asked before, and I did check the H80/H100 compatibility thread, and it says the H80 works with the phantom, but not whether or not it is push|pull compatible.

Thank you kindly


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoubtGenius*
> 
> Hello every, this is my first post! =D
> I'm in the midst of building a computer and have decided to go with the phantom as my case. I will also be getting an i5-3570K which I will be overclocking to around 4.5ghz. I've also decided to go with the Corsair H80 (without trying to be stubborn, I really would not be willing to go with an air cooler, just because of their size on top of the fact that I just like the aesthetic of CLCs much more - even though I know it's not "true" water cooling).
> My question is if anyone knows if it is possible to mount the H80 in the front of the case with a push AND pull config, and how! My apologies if this question has been asked before, and I did check the H80/H100 compatibility thread, and it says the H80 works with the phantom, but not whether or not it is push|pull compatible.
> Thank you kindly


In the front of the case like this?










That's an H70, but I assume it would be very similar. If that's not the mounting position you meant then I just don't follow.


----------



## NoDoubtGenius

That is the position I'm referring to!

EDIT: and I've seen the H70 mounted there before, and I think I've read about people putting the H80 there, but I've never actually seen a photo of it.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## nekym78




----------



## NoDoubtGenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Since the H100 is pretty much a drop in mounted up top, why not go that route and save the optical drive bays for other things.
> Unless you have an H80 already, the H100 is a more sensible and flexible choice.
> Darlene


I did think about getting the H100 and topmounting it, but I don't believe you can set up a push and pull config with it in the phantom, though I may be mistaken.

EDIT: and really there would not be much need for me to conserve room in the optical drive bays =P I don't see why I would ever need to have more than one, which front mounting the H80 does leave room for (according to the picture above)


----------



## Triniboi82

You can mount the h100 easily, push with 2 cougar vortex's & pull with the 200mm top fans

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uie450


----------



## NoDoubtGenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> You can mount the h100 easily, push with 2 cougar vortex's & pull with the 200mm top fans


Oh nice! I've never seen that before! Definitely going with the H100 then, thanks a lot! Did you have to do any modding, or doing anything special to mount it like that? And does the 200mm side fan still fit?


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys just popping in to say hi since its been a while. And i will be back to Modding the Phantom's again shortly. I have a few of them here now.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoubtGenius*
> 
> Oh nice! I've never seen that before! Definitely going with the H100 then, thanks a lot! Did you have to do any modding, or doing anything special to mount it like that? And does the 200mm side fan still fit?


Yea it will fit, & as IT Diva said it comes with some mounting brackets so easy as pie.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Hiya guys just popping in to say hi since its been a while. And i will be back to Modding the Phantom's again shortly. I have a few of them here now.


Love ur work, ur Venom build has inspired me to finally pull the trigger on a WC setup. Nice job on that switch btw, it's sexy as fcuk


----------



## Blaze0303

Tried to clean up inside my case a little









Everyone that sees my case stares at it. I love it!


----------



## Joel18

I never thought of that, is the liquid cooling rad just being held on by cable ties????


----------



## Baldrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*


Cool symbol, where does the light source come from?


----------



## stratmaster458

Updated my build log last night enjoy
http://www.overclock.net/t/1269399/portal-themed-aperture-laboratories-nzxt-phantom-mod


----------



## wordsfrommike

Hope no one minds me asking, but i've got a few starter questions.

I've looked at every page of this thread, so i know you end up answering the same questions 10 times over! But I'd appreciate the help!

Firstly, does anyone mind look at the list below, and tell me what you think of it?

Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB 3.5" Solid State Disk
Asus Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card
NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower Case (Obviously!)
Corsair 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Samsung SH-B123L/RSBP Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
Creative Audigy SE 7.1/PCI Bulk Sound Card

I also plan to pick the following up, mostly because i like things that beep, flash and make me pc look like a spaceship.

Akasa Interconnect Pro
Sentry LX LCD Meter
NZXT Hue

One of the first things i plan to do with my Phantom is cut the side out and replace it with a window. I've seen numerous photos on this thread but I'm still quite lost. What is the best width of Perspex to use, and also (i really hope i don't sound like an idiot here but i'm clueless) how do you attach the perspex to the side of the case?!

Anyway, thanks for any input offered.

You lot are a great inspiration to newbies like me, so keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordsfrommike*
> 
> Hope no one minds me asking, but i've got a few starter questions.
> I've looked at every page of this thread, so i know you end up answering the same questions 10 times over! But I'd appreciate the help!
> Firstly, does anyone mind look at the list below, and tell me what you think of it?
> Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
> G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> OCZ Vertex 2 120GB 3.5" Solid State Disk
> Asus Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card
> NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower Case (Obviously!)
> Corsair 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> Samsung SH-B123L/RSBP Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
> Creative Audigy SE 7.1/PCI Bulk Sound Card
> I also plan to pick the following up, mostly because i like things that beep, flash and make me pc look like a spaceship.
> Akasa Interconnect Pro
> Sentry LX LCD Meter
> NZXT Hue
> One of the first things i plan to do with my Phantom is cut the side out and replace it with a window. I've seen numerous photos on this thread but I'm still quite lost. What is the best width of Perspex to use, and also (i really hope i don't sound like an idiot here but i'm clueless) how do you attach the perspex to the side of the case?!
> Anyway, thanks for any input offered.
> You lot are a great inspiration to newbies like me, so keep up the amazing work!


Okay, first of all, I don't think you looked through all 1200 pages.
There are a couple problems with your build:
You will need the BIOS updated on any P67 or Z68 motherboard if you want to use gen 3 core i5s. Get a Z77 instead.
The Noctua NH-D14 is recommended over the H100
Corsair makes more than one 750 watt power supply, which did you choose?


----------



## wordsfrommike

That's my bad. I meant to put the Asrock Extreme Z77 Extreme4 (although i'm tempted by the extreme6 - it being only about £15 more expensive) I'd put the parts on partpicker and forgot to update it before i pasted it in.

Thanks for pointing it out, i would have probably been too excited to notice when i was buying everything.

I'm not sure about the Noctua, from what I've seen there is a bit of a debate about it. I like the fact that the Corsair is less bulky, and i think it looks smarter and smoother, from what i've seen it also offers slightly better performance; but i could be wrong about that. Thanks for the suggestion though, I'll look into it some more!

The power I'm going after is the Enthusiast Series TX750 V2. I don't think I'll need more than 750w.


----------



## nekym78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldrex*
> 
> Cool symbol, where does the light source come from?


http://www.aquatuning.it/product_info.php/info/p5367_LEDready-5mm-Twin-ultra-bright-blue.html


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordsfrommike*
> 
> That's my bad. I meant to put the Asrock Extreme Z77 Extreme4 (although i'm tempted by the extreme6 - it being only about £15 more expensive) I'd put the parts on partpicker and forgot to update it before i pasted it in.
> Thanks for pointing it out, i would have probably been too excited to notice when i was buying everything.
> I'm not sure about the Noctua, from what I've seen there is a bit of a debate about it. I like the fact that the Corsair is less bulky, and i think it looks smarter and smoother, from what i've seen it also offers slightly better performance; but i could be wrong about that. Thanks for the suggestion though, I'll look into it some more!
> The power I'm going after is the Enthusiast Series TX750 V2. I don't think I'll need more than 750w.


In all honesty even a 650w is overkill for a single GPU system, but if you plan to have a second card later, it's nice to have the extra power.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordsfrommike*
> 
> That's my bad. I meant to put the Asrock Extreme Z77 Extreme4 (although i'm tempted by the extreme6 - it being only about £15 more expensive) I'd put the parts on partpicker and forgot to update it before i pasted it in.
> Thanks for pointing it out, i would have probably been too excited to notice when i was buying everything.
> I'm not sure about the Noctua, from what I've seen there is a bit of a debate about it. I like the fact that the *Corsair is less bulky*, and i think it looks smarter and smoother, from what i've seen it also offers slightly better performance; but i could be wrong about that. Thanks for the suggestion though, I'll look into it some more!
> The power I'm going after is the Enthusiast Series TX750 V2. I don't think I'll need more than 750w.


It is, I had a d14 but swapped for the h100 instead, makes working in ur case much easier imo. Trust me you'll appreciate the xtra space cause the d14 takes up alot of real estate & you can't fit the side 200mm fan with it if u plan on putting 1. Performance wise they're both similar but the h100 does have a slighter edge as it's a liquid cooling option. As for your mobo choice I've never used ASrock but check Asus & Gigabyte z77 boards, I would recommend those as well.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordsfrommike*
> 
> That's my bad. I meant to put the Asrock Extreme Z77 Extreme4 (although i'm tempted by the extreme6 - it being only about £15 more expensive) I'd put the parts on partpicker and forgot to update it before i pasted it in.
> Thanks for pointing it out, i would have probably been too excited to notice when i was buying everything.
> I'm not sure about the Noctua, from what I've seen there is a bit of a debate about it. I like the fact that the Corsair is less bulky, and i think it looks smarter and smoother, from what i've seen it also offers slightly better performance; but i could be wrong about that. Thanks for the suggestion though, I'll look into it some more!
> The power I'm going after is the Enthusiast Series TX750 V2. I don't think I'll need more than 750w.


There are a couple problems with the corsair H100:
You need to replace the stock fans with something like Noctuas for it to be quiet.
Air coolers are more reliable than water coolers.
It is usually more expensive than the NH-D14 for approximately the same performance (keep in mind that the H100 performs slightly better because of its higher RPM fans).
gigantic heat sinks are sexy (no, I'm not compensating for anything).

The TX750V2 is a good PSU; it's complete overkill for a single GPU card, though. You can run the most power consuming single GPU cards off of a 600 watt power supply.


----------



## wordsfrommike

I plan on having more than one GPU card at some point, probably 6/9 months from now I'll throw another one in. Because of this i thought it was better to spend the extra on a more powerful PSU, instead of having to update it half a year from now.

I'll have a look at the mobo's suggested (Asus & Gigabyte Z77) although I'm currently struggling to see too much difference between them. Something I'll have to research in a bit more detail i think!!

I'd also replace the fans from the H100, as i plan on replacing the fans that come with the case. In the end i hope to have all the fan spaces in use. I'm just unsure of which fans to go for!

Thank for all your help though!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordsfrommike*
> 
> I plan on having more than one GPU card at some point, probably 6/9 months from now I'll throw another one in. Because of this i thought it was better to spend the extra on a more powerful PSU, instead of having to update it half a year from now.
> I'll have a look at the mobo's suggested (Asus & Gigabyte Z77) although I'm currently struggling to see too much difference between them. Something I'll have to research in a bit more detail i think!!
> Thank for all your help though!


What resolution are you playing at? At 1080p that card will max out everything.

There are very few major differences between motherboards; the differences mainly are the power delivery systems, and specific features like lucid virtue. What are the specific motherboards you are looking at?


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> There are a couple problems with the corsair H100:
> *You need to replace the stock fans with something like Noctuas for it to be quiet.*
> Air coolers are more reliable than water coolers.
> It is usually more expensive than the NH-D14 for approximately the same performance (keep in mind that the H100 performs slightly better because of its higher RPM fans).
> gigantic heat sinks are sexy (no, I'm not compensating for anything).


True I forgot to mention that, did this intially when I got mines. Yes it is more expensive but imo worth it due to the low profile & the better cooling potential with some good replacement fans. I mainly replaced my d14 due to dust, already had enough fans in my rig already. If u're room is AC'd well that's irrelevant. It is a pretty sexy cooler I give it that, but I overall find the h100 to look alot better imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordsfrommike*
> 
> I'd also replace the fans from the H100, as i plan on replacing the fans that come with the case


I'm using these. Highly recommend them, ultra quiet & push alot of air.


----------



## Draven

Check out my build log "Nightmare" it's coming along and there is a new update with pics.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> True I forgot to mention that, did this intially when I got mines. Yes it is more expensive but imo worth it due to the low profile & the better cooling potential with some good replacement fans. I mainly replaced my d14 due to dust, already had enough fans in my rig already. If u're room is AC'd well that's irrelevant. It is a pretty sexy cooler I give it that, but I overall find the h100 to look alot better imo.


The NH-D14 with 3 Noctua fans will probably perform as well as the H100 in push pull with the same fans. It really all comes down to looks, price, and whether you care about reliability.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Did anyone notice he wanted a Vertex 2, that would still be the old sata II speed.
> You guys can argue the merits of a D14 versus the H100 adinfinitum, but in the end, the H100 doesn'y hang a 5 pound weight on your mobo, or affect you ram choice or look fugly and make it hard to work on your rig.


Massive heatsinks look fugly? Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Massive heatsinks look fugly? Your opinion is wrong.


No u


----------



## Joel18

Can PCI - E 3 graphics card still be used with PCI- E 2.1 but I imagin that the performance would be down graded :/


----------



## Joel18

I agree with Art vanelay large air coolers look so bad dont perform as well as liquid cooling and most of the builds in the NZXT phantom club have liquid cooling ether corsair or custom liquid rigs.... Liquid cooling offers faster cooling to one or many components at once and has more overclocking headway than what an air cooler offers....


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Can PCI - E 3 graphics card still be used with PCI- E 2.1 but I imagin that the performance would be down graded :/


current gen GPU's don't really utilize everything PCI-E 3.0 has to offer. 2.0 or 2.1 will be fine for almost everyone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> I agree with Art vanelay large air coolers look so bad dont perform as well as liquid cooling and most of the builds in the NZXT phantom club have liquid cooling ether corsair or custom liquid rigs.... Liquid cooling offers faster cooling to one or many components at once and has more overclocking headway than what an air cooler offers....


I prefer liquid cooling too, but what you're saying just isn't correct. Noctua NH-D14 or Phanteks PH-TC14PE are better than the h60/70 and h80, and trades blows with the h100.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> I agree with Art vanelay large air coolers look so bad dont perform as well as liquid cooling and most of the builds in the NZXT phantom club have liquid cooling ether corsair or custom liquid rigs.... Liquid cooling offers faster cooling to one or many components at once and has more overclocking headway than what an air cooler offers....


Wait what? I said the opposite of all of that. Basically, the H100 performs only slightly better than the NH-D14, and probably equal to the Thermeltake silver arrow, so it almost entirely comes down to whether you like the look of a massive heat sink. Custom loop cooling offers the best potential cooling except for something like submerging your system in LN2, but that's only if you use a lot of radiators. Also, I don't think closed loop cooling is very sexy compared to custom loop cooling or shiny metal things.
Quote:


> I prefer liquid cooling too, but what you're saying just isn't correct. Noctua NH-D14 or Phanteks PH-TC14PE are better than the h60/70 and h80, and trades blows with the h100.


In the review I posted, the H100 was 1 degree better than the NH-D14 when it the processor was overclocked, and in all of the reviews of the Thermalright silver arrow I have read, it performs about 1 degree better than the NH-D14, so there is no point in arguing the cooling potential of these.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> In the review I posted, the H100 was 1 degree better than the NH-D14 when it the processor was overclocked, and in all of the reviews of the Thermeltake silver arrow I have read, it performs about 1 degree better than the NH-D14, so there is no point in arguing the cooling potential of these.


I was actually supporting the point of air coolers vs closed loop.

+ the silver arrow is made by Thermalright, not Thermaltake. Just letting you know.


----------



## ranviper

Ok I wanna see a gunmetal and matte black full sized phantom. It'd be a good way to reintroduce the case into the market. I'd be on those like white on rice.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Ok I wanna see a gunmetal and matte black full sized phantom. It'd be a good way to reintroduce the case into the market. I'd be on those like white on rice.


There is a new Phantom coming soon, so don't expect any more revisions to the existing one. (;


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> + the silver arrow is made by Thermalright, not Thermaltake. Just letting you know.


Damn it, I keep doing that. My subconscious doesn't like the name Thermalright, so it changes it to Thermeltake.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> There is a new Phantom coming soon, so don't expect any more revisions to the existing one. (;


Hmmm............


----------



## maestrobg




----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> There is a new Phantom coming soon, so don't expect any more revisions to the existing one. (;


Where did you hear/see this info, I am quite curious and would like to see evidence, as they say.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Where did you hear/see this info, I am quite curious and would like to see evidence, as they say.


There is no "evidence", it's under NDA.

http://www.futurelooks.com/computex-2012-nzxt-unveils-new-notebook-coolers-and-a-new-phantom/

There is that article, though.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> There is no "evidence", it's under NDA.
> http://www.futurelooks.com/computex-2012-nzxt-unveils-new-notebook-coolers-and-a-new-phantom/
> There is that article, though.


Hm. Based on what I read here, I'm guessing that I should be able to implement these features on my own phantom with a drill bit and some common sense. It's good to see NZXT updating and releasing improved designs. It seems that most of these modifications are based on the more common community mods, and while I am excited for its existence, I will probably not get one.

Yet.

I plan on building a case for a friend. I'll probably get one then, along with a HUE and some nice lighting.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> There is no "evidence", it's under NDA.
> http://www.futurelooks.com/computex-2012-nzxt-unveils-new-notebook-coolers-and-a-new-phantom/
> There is that article, though.


Thanks. =)


----------



## X-Nine

There is no new Phantom. We're actually releasing the NZXTV. A 13" black and white TV with rabbit ears, two dials (one for volume and the other for channels) in a compact chassis.....

Right....

Right?


----------



## kgtuning

LMAO, sign me up.


----------



## steelkevin

Hi, been a while since I've checked in or even bothered reading more than a page at once. Can't seem to find the time right now, had lots going on so I obviously haven't done any of the modding I'd planned (small HDD cage is still in, nothing was painted etc etc...).

I did keep checking the Portal build though as I wanted to see how the blue turned out, which actually confirmed one of my fears about painting mine, you know how the black plastic parts ("trim") on the phantom aren't smooth and actually feel / look like high grit sanding paper (can't find a better comparison right now, sorry for that ^^, you've all got the case anyway so I believe you get what I mean) ? Well I was thinking that it'd be smooth and all those little spots would be gone after scuffing and painting over. There's probably a way to paint it and keep that feel / look but I'm far from being experienced enough and it'd cost me 15-ish euros for a can of the right blue I want (to match my white/blue custom made Nikes and my Royal Blue matte zippo) and I've gone through the crappy can of plastic primer I had doing test on samples (a HDD bracket, a crappy 200mm Corsair fan from a buddy's 650D, a tinny 80mm one from my basement which was on one of the few ancient pcs I've got down there) with cheap paint (didn't have the right shade of blue though) so a good can of that what cost another 15€. Plus I've only got 600 grit wet sanding paper right now, would probably have to pick up a lower grit too (dad's got some 150 scraps I could've used though). So yeah, point is I won't be modding any time soon as I lack of founds and I can't keep that rough feel/look.

That being said, I've got a question about the HDD brackets, could sound a bit silly as I've had the case for 8 months now but hey here it is:

- How are you supposed to fit a HDD in the brackets using those rubber things (screwless system) ? On the 650D you just bend the bracket and put the HDD in but when I tried that with the Phantom's the rubber parts just seemed to kinda pop out and it looked wrong. Don't know what I was doing wrong.

I don't actually intend to used that method to fit my hdd in as both my used brackets (one for the HDD and the other for the SSD) are upside down because of how I did my cable management (I made it so a single sata cable could be used on all three components that needed Sata: HDD, SSD and DVD) and I wouldn't want to risk the HDD falling but I curious on how to use the screwless feature of those brackets.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There is no new Phantom. We're actually releasing the NZXTV. A 13" black and white TV with rabbit ears, two dials (one for volume and the other for channels) in a compact chassis.....
> Right....
> Right?


Don't tease me with such a glorious sounding product!

But seriously, don't tell there isn't one...if there isn't then you're stopping me from buying the current phantom... instead of waiting for a new one...


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*


Nice! I have that same RAM, but with the Green LEDs turned off.


----------



## kgtuning

Not sure I like that many LED's but to each there own right.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hi, been a while since I've checked in or even bothered reading more than a page at once. Can't seem to find the time right now, had lots going on so I obviously haven't done any of the modding I'd planned (small HDD cage is still in, nothing was painted etc etc...).
> I did keep checking the Portal build though as I wanted to see how the blue turned out, which actually confirmed one of my fears about painting mine, you know how the black plastic parts ("trim") on the phantom aren't smooth and actually feel / look like high grit sanding paper (can't find a better comparison right now, sorry for that ^^, you've all got the case anyway so I believe you get what I mean) ? Well I was thinking that it'd be smooth and all those little spots would be gone after scuffing and painting over. There's probably a way to paint it and keep that feel / look but I'm far from being experienced enough and it'd cost me 15-ish euros for a can of the right blue I want (to match my white/blue custom made Nikes and my Royal Blue matte zippo) and I've gone through the crappy can of plastic primer I had doing test on samples (a HDD bracket, a crappy 200mm Corsair fan from a buddy's 650D, a tinny 80mm one from my basement which was on one of the few ancient pcs I've got down there) with cheap paint (didn't have the right shade of blue though) so a good can of that what cost another 15€. Plus I've only got 600 grit wet sanding paper right now, would probably have to pick up a lower grit too (dad's got some 150 scraps I could've used though). So yeah, point is I won't be modding any time soon as I lack of founds and I can't keep that rough feel/look.
> That being said, I've got a question about the HDD brackets, could sound a bit silly as I've had the case for 8 months now but hey here it is:
> - How are you supposed to fit a HDD in the brackets using those rubber things (screwless system) ? On the 650D you just bend the bracket and put the HDD in but when I tried that with the Phantom's the rubber parts just seemed to kinda pop out and it looked wrong. Don't know what I was doing wrong.
> I don't actually intend to used that method to fit my hdd in as both my used brackets (one for the HDD and the other for the SSD) are upside down because of how I did my cable management (I made it so a single sata cable could be used on all three components that needed Sata: HDD, SSD and DVD) and I wouldn't want to risk the HDD falling but I curious on how to use the screwless feature of those brackets.


What you want is a matte finish my friend! You can get that kind of finish if you use a matte clear coat after using high grit sand paper to scuff up the glossyness of the blue. I originally was going to to a matte finish but I changed my mind. It is entirely possible and its not that hard to do.

Just figured I'd let you know.


----------



## Joel18

Hey Guys im thinking of spray painting the grills all over the case the same color as the NZXT 200mm blue LED fan that come with the case and i want your opinion if it would look good or not???


----------



## hitman1985

anyone ever tried mounting the H100 outside the rear of the phantom ? im curious if the tubes are long enough to justify space for a double stack of 120mm fans then radiator on the back of the case i E looking like this: (sorry for the poor drawing skillz)


----------



## steelkevin

@startmaster458: Oh ok, thought matte would just make the colour well matte instead of "shiny", pretty much as my Zippo's blue or the part on which your wrist rests on a Razer lycosa. The rough feel I was talking about was more like a car's interior but closer to high grit sanding paper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Hey Guys im thinking of spray painting the grills all over the case the same color as the NZXT 200mm blue LED fan that come with the case and i want your opinion if it would look good or not???


Go for it, painting those grills shouldn't be as hard as trying to paint the plastic. If I'd got a black case or if the black parts on the white case where white I definitely would've already painted all the mesh parts dark blue







.

Are you planning on only painting the grills or do you think you'll be painting the pci brackets and 5.25" ones too ?


----------



## Joel18

I'm only doing the grills for the moment and then probs I will do the all of the others later I'll put pictures up of my progress


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitman1985*
> 
> anyone ever tried mounting the H100 outside the rear of the phantom ? im curious if the tubes are long enough to justify space for a double stack of 120mm fans then radiator on the back of the case i E looking like this: (sorry for the poor drawing skillz)


How're you going to achieve this? The H100 is a closed loop, so how are you going to get the block into the case? Why not just connect it to the roof of the case with the tools provided?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> I'm only doing the grills for the moment and then probs I will do the all of the others later I'll put pictures up of my progress


You do that







. What kind of blue shade are you going for ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> How're you going to achieve this? The H100 is a closed loop, so how are you going to get the block into the case? Why not just connect it to the roof of the case with the tools provided?


Or, if the hoses are long enough (I think somebody here had done what I'm about to suggest, so it should work) he could do the little hard drive cage mod (upside down at the big one's place or even take both out and somehow have his drives in the 5.25" bays if he's going push/pull) and put it down there. I think that'd look much clearer than mounting it up top.
But why would you want to externally mount a 240 rad ? It probably wouldn't look good, would be a hustle and would take more place.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Or, if the hoses are long enough (I think somebody here had done what I'm about to suggest, so it should work) he could do the little hard drive cage mod (upside down at the big one's place or even take both out and somehow have his drives in the 5.25" bays if he's going push/pull) and put it down there. I think that'd look much clearer than mounting it up top.
> But why would you want to externally mount a 240 rad ? It probably wouldn't look good, would be a hustle and would take more place.


Yeah, that's also an alternative. I've done that drive cage mod, it's not hard to do.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> How're you going to achieve this? The H100 is a closed loop, so how are you going to get the block into the case? Why not just connect it to the roof of the case with the tools provided?


get the block in the case by cutting out the rear mesh of the fan hole with a dremel, then line the cutting edge with channel molding, did that to all 5 of my antec 900 builds









example: (didnt have the channel molding on hand at the time)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> You do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What kind of blue shade are you going for ?
> Or, if the hoses are long enough (I think somebody here had done what I'm about to suggest, so it should work) he could do the little hard drive cage mod (upside down at the big one's place or even take both out and somehow have his drives in the 5.25" bays if he's going push/pull) and put it down there. I think that'd look much clearer than mounting it up top.
> But why would you want to externally mount a 240 rad ? It probably wouldn't look good, would be a hustle and would take more place.


reasons why i want it externally: i got all fan slots of the case full, don't want to deal with the internal mount brackets from nzxt and i'm over the whole extreme clean looks of stuff, my pc is a work horse, not a show object in my opinion. so i prefer having something functional over something that looks fancy







to put it in simple words that is u know.

space is for me not an issue, i got a 8x4 ft computer table for 1 pc and 1 laptop


----------



## steelkevin

Well to answer your question, yes they're long enough seeing as they'd be long enough put it in the bottom.


----------



## KaielSu

Hello overclock.net. First post here.

I'm planning on buying an black/orange phantom soon with my new build







I have a few questions.

1.) I've heard that installing the 200mm side fan can mess up airflow and even result in hot air not getting blown out the back of the case, is this true?
2.) If it isn't, is leaving the 200mm side fan uninstalled in order to fit a CPU cooler "OK"? Or should I go with the H100 and install a 200mm? Hell, what if I don't install the fan but use a H100 anyways? Or a Hyper 212+? What to do~


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaielSu*
> 
> Hello overclock.net. First post here.
> I'm planning on buying an black/orange phantom soon with my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 1.) I've heard that installing the 200mm side fan can mess up airflow and even result in hot air not getting blown out the back of the case, is this true?
> 2.) If it isn't, is leaving the 200mm side fan uninstalled in order to fit a CPU cooler "OK"? Or should I go with the H100 and install a 200mm? Hell, what if I don't install the fan but use a H100 anyways? Or a Hyper 212+? What to do~


1. no, it blows air directly over the motherboard and graphics cards. It made my CPU and GPU slightly cooler.
2. The side fan doesn't really matter; the case has great airflow anyway. Don't get a water cooler, they are overpriced.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 1. no, it blows air directly over the motherboard and graphics cards. It made my CPU and GPU slightly cooler.
> 2. The side fan doesn't really matter; the case has great airflow anyway. Don't get a water cooler, they are overpriced.


This isn't very good advice.

The H100 is one of the top performers on the market. It trades blows with the top air coolers like the thermalright silver arrow. It's a personal preference thing, and the top-end of both segment are priced relatively similarly.

If you want to go closed loop, I would get something made by Asetek rather than CoolIT. Corsair use coolIT. Thermaltake use Asetek, as do Antec. The units are ever so slightly better than their CoolIT counterparts.

I don't use the side fan personally, I got a window installed instead.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 1. no, it blows air directly over the motherboard and graphics cards. It made my CPU and GPU slightly cooler.
> 2. The side fan doesn't really matter; the case has great airflow anyway. Don't get a water cooler, they are overpriced.


That is entirely relative to what you hope to achieve and what your willing to go through to do it. I think closed loops are fantastic for novice builders.

Also stock Intel cooler? Not exactly an expert are you?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That is entirely relative to what you hope to achieve and what your willing to go through to do it. I think closed loops are fantastic for novice builders.
> Also stock Intel cooler? Not exactly an expert are you?


Air coolers are cheaper for roughly the same performance. If you don't mind the massive heat sink, there is no reason to go with a CLC.

You can tell cooler performance based on tests. You can be an knowledgeable on something without actually owning it.
Quote:


> This isn't very good advice.


You will save quite a bit of money by going with something like an NH-D14 instead of an H100. You should note that you have to replace the fans on the H100 to make it silent.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Air coolers are cheaper for roughly the same performance. If you don't mind the massive heat sink, there is no reason to go with a CLC.
> You can tell cooler performance based on tests. You can be an knowledgeable on something without actually owning it.
> You will save quite a bit of money by going with something like an NH-D14 instead of an H100. You should note that you have to replace the fans on the H100 to make it silent.


Roughly is not the same. And as Erakith said your really spending about the same once you get to the top air coolers.

You will not get the same performance from the cheaper air coolers.

Reading test results is not the same as actually using a product. I wouldn't go around telling others how they should spend their money unless you really know what you're suggesting. They are both entirely different experiences.

On top of that loops look soo much better and make your case easier to work in.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Roughly is not the same. And as Erakith said your really spending about the same once you get to the top air coolers.
> You will not get the same performance from the cheaper air coolers.
> Reading test results is not the same as actually using a product. I wouldn't go around telling others how they should spend their money unless you really know what you're suggesting. They are both entirely different experiences.
> On top of that loops look soo much better and make your case easier to work in.


The NH-D14 is $90 with quiet fans; the H100 is $110 with loud fans.
Yes, you will get almost the same results:
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_hydro_series_h100/4.htm
The performance would also degrade if you switched to quiet fans.
I do actually own a water cooler on my GTX 480, so I know what owning one is like. I find that the tubes from it are really annoying to deal with. There isn't much to owning a heat sink other than its thermal performance and ease of installation, which is simple on both coolers.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## steelkevin

I don't entirely agree on what was said about not having the right to give purchasing advice on stuff you haven't yourself ever tried. I mean some stuff like I don't know an Asrock z77 extreme 4 or a CM 212+ (evo or whatever the best one is), curcial M4s, Samsung 830s, etc etc... are just known to be great. What you shouldn't suggest without having tried yourself though is mecanical keyboards (I for instance use a lycosa and I hate the blackwidow although everybody's saying how great mecanical keyboards are) or watercooling stuff, movies etc... (nothing to do with computers but I just hate how people tell you to watch a movie just because it's got good reviews).

Back to the topic:
Haven't ever seen a H100 on a friend's rig so I can tell but I'd rather throw in the extra cash and get a H100 than an expensive heatsink.
Firstly because I'd get worried about the stressing on the motherboard with a big heatsink (I know that sounds stupid but I'm sure I'm not the only one to worry about that although it's not going to snap your board or anything). And mostly because it'd look cleaner. It might even be better for airflow (having down in the bottom of the case) but that's just me guessing.

EDIT: and the ram thing as darlene said.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Hey Guys im thinking of spray painting the grills all over the case the same color as the NZXT 200mm blue LED fan that come with the case and i want your opinion if it would look good or not???


hey dude check my profile i painted my grills white and it came up a treat! also i believe philly on here has painted the mesh grills on a 410 in a dark blue and it looks ok, the white i think is a better option as when the case it lite up it looks sooooo much brighter. But its so easy to do its not even funny! Just my 2 cents


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The NH-D14 is $90 with quiet fans; the H100 is $110 with loud fans.
> Yes, you will get almost the same results:
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_hydro_series_h100/4.htm
> The performance would also degrade if you switched to quiet fans.
> I do actually own a water cooler on my GTX 480, so I know what owning one is like. I find that the tubes from it are really annoying to deal with. There isn't much to owning a heat sink other than its thermal performance and ease of installation, which is simple on both coolers.


Here you go getting carried away with stuff you don't know about again. So you're saying it's impossible to get the same performance with a quieter fan? You must not be aware that there are tons and tons of fans designed just for rads that will perform way better than the stock ones and are more quiet. Not to mention why is this even a problem. The stock fans aren't that loud and can hardly be said to be louder than the fans on air coolers.

Installation on giant air coolers easy? You must not really have any experience here at all. Air coolers a giant pain to install. My favorite part of water cooling is just how simple the installation becomes.

Please stop. You're arguing about something no one agrees with you about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I have to agree here, and I've been building computers for decades now.
> The closed loop cooling units finally freed builders of the need for massive, heavy, cumbersome heatsinks for hi performance rigs, and allowed for cleaner nicer looking mid range rigs.
> While it is a matter of personal preference as to whether one chooses the giant air cooling mass, or the compact CLC, when you weigh the ease of working in your rig, not being particularly constrained in your RAM choices, and the lowered probability of mobo damage from less than extremely carefull movement of the rig, then the extra few bucks you pay for the CLC option are as well spent as it gets.
> Get the H100, and if you find it louder than you want to deal with, then change the fans. Everyone has a different acceptable noise level.
> Darlene


Thank you this is what I was trying to get at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I don't entirely agree on what was said about not having the right to give purchasing advice on stuff you haven't yourself ever tried. I mean some stuff like I don't know an Asrock z77 extreme 4 or a CM 212+ (evo or whatever the best one is), curcial M4s, Samsung 830s, etc etc... are just known to be great. What you shouldn't suggest without having tried yourself though is mecanical keyboards (I for instance use a lycosa and I hate the blackwidow although everybody's saying how great mecanical keyboards are) or watercooling stuff, movies etc... (nothing to do with computers but I just hate how people tell you to watch a movie just because it's got good reviews).
> Back to the topic:
> Haven't ever seen a H100 on a friend's rig so I can tell but I'd rather throw in the extra cash and get a H100 than an expensive heatsink.
> Firstly because I'd get worried about the stressing on the motherboard with a big heatsink (I know that sounds stupid but I'm sure I'm not the only one to worry about that although it's not going to snap your board or anything). And mostly because it'd look cleaner. It might even be better for airflow (having down in the bottom of the case) but that's just me guessing.
> EDIT: and the ram thing as darlene said.


You're right in the sense that you can say "Lot's of people have this product, it gets great reviews maybe you should try it." But you shouldn't go making blanket statements about and entire line of products when you have very little to no personal experience. There is more to this hobby than reading reviews, I feel some people on here get a little carried away with their advice sometimes.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Here you go getting carried away with stuff you don't know about again. So you're saying it's impossible to get the same performance with a quieter fan? You must not be aware that there are tons and tons of fans designed just for rads that will perform way better than the stock ones and are more quiet. Not to mention why is this even a problem. The stock fans aren't that loud and can hardly be said to be louder than the fans on air coolers.


The stock ones are 2000 rpm and quiet ones, like noctuas, have a lower rotation speed.
Here's a review where they test it:



It gained two degrees with the quiet Noctuas.
Also, yes the stock fans are louder on the H100 than ones on the NH-D14.

Basically all I have been trying to say is that the NH-D14's thermal performance is very similar to the H100, so it comes down almost entirely to whether you care if a large heatsink is in your computer; if you don't care, then get an NH-D14.


----------



## steelkevin

@num1son: I totally agree with you. Not trying to give him right or anything, as I said I'm still on a stock cooler because I can't see the benefit of a aftermarket cooler right now as I can barely here mine on idle and at load the gpu covers up it's noise (I use a headset anyway) and I'll probably get myself an xspc kit if I ever figure how to have them shipped to france but that won't come before an ugrade after which I'll probably get a cheap CM heatsink to start with anyway as I'm low on money. I mounted a Dark Rock Pro on a friend's mobo, it is a pain to do, that I can confirm.

@Art Vanelay: Timetolivecustoms is one of the best Youtube channels in my opinion. Nothing to do with the thread but am I the only one to think Lavcopricetech are horrible reviewers ? To me they're really brutal with stuff and worship Cooler Master as some kind of god but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @num1son: I totally agree with you. Not trying to give him right or anything, as I said I'm still on a stock cooler because I can't see the benefit of a aftermarket cooler right now as I can barely here mine on idle and at load the gpu covers up it's noise (I use a headset anyway) and I'll probably get myself an xspc kit if I ever figure how to have them shipped to france but that won't come before an ugrade after which I'll probably get a cheap CM heatsink to start with anyway as I'm low on money. I mounted a Dark Rock Pro on a friend's mobo, it is a pain to do, that I can confirm.
> @Art Vanelay: Timetolivecustoms is one of the best Youtube channels in my opinion. Nothing to do with the thread but am I the only one to think Lavcopricetech are horrible reviewers ? To me they're really brutal with stuff and worship Cooler Master as some kind of god but maybe that's just me.


No, lavco price tech is awful. I like the techsource the best because of how professional their reviews are







.

Also, you only ever need to swap from the Intel stock cooler if you are overclocking; The only real benefit that a good heat sink provides is greater thermal dissipation. it is almost silent at 1500RPM and just slightly audible at 2000.


----------



## KaielSu

Wow, thanks for all the responses, guys.

I think I'll go with the H100, mostly because of what IT Diva/Darlene said









IF the H100 does get too loud for me, what are some good, quiet, powerful 120mms I can sub in?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaielSu*
> 
> Wow, thanks for all the responses, guys.
> I think I'll go with the H100, mostly because of what IT Diva/Darlene said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the H100 does get too loud for me, what are some good, quiet, powerful 120mms I can sub in?


Noctua NF-F12s are the best fans you can get IMO.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> No, lavco price tech is awful. I like the techsource the best because of how professional their reviews are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Also, you only ever need to swap from the Intel stock cooler if you are overclocking; The only real benefit that a good heat sink provides is greater thermal dissipation. it is almost silent at 1500RPM and just slightly audible at 2000.


I'll check that channel out then I guess, thanks







.

And, yes, that's why I'm not changing mine, the mobo wouldn't even allow for overclocking anyway.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'll check that channel out then I guess, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And, yes, that's why I'm not changing mine, the mobo wouldn't even allow for overclocking anyway.


Well, overclocking is only worth it if you actually are doing something that utilizes your cores fully; I only play games, and my processor is overkill for almost all games.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Also, you only ever need to swap from the Intel stock cooler if you are overclocking.


Or if you have pride in craftsmanship. Most (though not all) of the modders here do mods for aesthetics, in addition to function, because they are proud of their rig and what they've done to it; they are proud of themselves and their work. They want their rig to be something they can show off to friends and the community (not showboat, but humbly display) because, especially in a place like this, you are represented ONLY by what you say, how you word it, and your machine. If you have a high quality machine (not necessarily powerful), say nice things, are respectful even when you criticize, spell words correctly, are tactful, and use correct grammar (unless you're foreign, we understand how hard it is to learn English), you will be respected.

But who am I to rant (Sorry everyone, I am ranting) about mods and what they say about people? My phantom is my first custom computer, as well as my first desktop. Even before I modded anything, just putting the thing together, I learned an incredible amount about computers, how they work, various standards, and branding, among other things. Even before I modded anything, I was proud of my machine because it sat on my desk and was a symbol of what I learned from the experience and what I could do with my knowledge. I was proud of my machine even before I modded it. I haven't done a ton of mods, but I have lots of plans, once I am financially capable. What have I done so far? I've filled in all of the fans, painted the trim blue, cut out the side 200mm fan mount leaving a screened window, and added water cooling.

Water cooling. I don't overclock. I'd like to. I certainly have the hardware for it. I probably will one day, but I'm scared to do it. I don't have the money to replace anything I fry trying to do it, and I know that I don't know very much about it. I'll look into it when I don't rely on my computer for everyday function.

I mod because I am proud of my computer and my craftsmanship. My computer reflects me and represents me. I don't want to look in my window and see a chunky fan and spiney piece of aluminum labeled "intel". I want to see something awesome, something I would be willing to let represent me in a place like this. If that isn't what you want for you, if you are proud of your stock cooler, that's fine. Be proud. If it's what you want, we are happy for you that you have what you desire.

Painting, windows, lights, panels, carbon fiber, PSU sleeving. Especially sleeving, a mod that takes forever. All of these are done primarily for aesthetics. I'm learning to sleeve. It's going to take forever, but it's going to look really good.

I understand that some people don't see the need to go above and beyond what's necessary. That's fine. Sometimes we're circumstantially forced to live like that. I know I am sometimes, and I can't wait for the day when that isn't the case. There's so much I want to do.

Please don't stop us from dreaming. Please don't discredit our pride.

(Now, watch me be a hypocrite and make a spelling or grammar mistake in this post.







)


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> ~Snip~ Holy rant batman!


Are you running for office? I'm moved.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> gigantic rant


You know I said need, right? Need indicated the necessity of more cooling potential, not the aesthetic appeal of other coolers. You never need aesthetic appeal, but it is awesome; that's why I have an NZXT phantom.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Are you running for office? I'm moved.


I'd vote for him after that! Lol

But seriously guys troll will troll at this point. Let him think what he wants. I know several people just like him. Just because he doesn't have something than no one needs it and its a waste of money. Ignore his advice from now on and call it good.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I'd vote for him after that! Lol
> But seriously guys troll will troll at this point. Let him think what he wants. I know several people just like him. *Just because he doesn't have something* than no one needs it and its a waste of money. Ignore his advice from now on and call it good.


You didn't read anything I wrote, did you? I own an antec 620.


----------



## TheStig93

Oh god damn, now that Im actually about to order I, again, cant decide between the Phantom and the 410.

Any infos when the updated Phantom is coming out? Id feel like a moron if I bought the old Phantom, which goes for 150 Euros here, and theyd release the updated version two weeks later. Going with the 410 would actually solve all my problems and I wouldnt have to do the windows mod since it alrdy has one, but still somehow I like the big one more. lol

wat do?


----------



## w-moffatt

.i own a 410 and think its alot more compact and tidier but i do like the full size for the amount of room which is great for maintaining air flow. to each there own i guess but it is a hard choice!


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Faithh

Hey

Im looking after the larger watercooling brackets to mount your radiator to the top. http://images.tweaktown.com/content/3/4/3435_24_full.jpg in the top. The point of having larger ones is just that I can mount the corsair H100 radiator lower and can add 2 more fans. Does anyone know where to buy them or who can make them?

Thanks.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Oh god damn, now that Im actually about to order I, again, cant decide between the Phantom and the 410.
> Any infos when the updated Phantom is coming out? Id feel like a moron if I bought the old Phantom, which goes for 150 Euros here, and theyd release the updated version two weeks later. Going with the 410 would actually solve all my problems and I wouldnt have to do the windows mod since it alrdy has one, but still somehow I like the big one more. lol
> wat do?


As Darlene said always buy the largest case you can for the space you have. They offer better airflow and are far more future proof (as far as adding things and possible projects). Also the larger the case the easier your install will be generally. So unless you're into small form factor grab the full size Phantom you wont regret it.


----------



## jassilamba

Hey Guys, I'm new to the community and just completed my first build a while ago. Well my second build, first one was in 2004 so that don't count. I love my Phantom and I think its a really great case.

Here is what I have done so far.



Here is the inside.



I promise to take better pics next time.

Tons of inspiration in here and my Hats off too all the great moders out there.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*


Dat paint...  Please tell me it glows under blacklight... Please tell me you have a blacklight.


----------



## jassilamba

I shall buy one tonight on my way home. Heck why didn't I think of it . And here I was ordering EL panels for custom lighting for the inside when all i had to do was put a bulb on the outside.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I shall buy one tonight on my way home. Heck why didn't I think of it . And here I was ordering EL panels for custom lighting for the inside when all i had to do was put a bulb on the outside.


I am pleased.







We will get pictures, yes?


----------



## steelkevin

What the hell did I just see on nzxt's fb page -_-' ?
Quote:


> This week NZXT. Corp combines forces with SteelSeries to promote Breast Cancer Awareness! Be sure to like us and SteelSeries and share this post for your chance to win this EPIC giveaway!
> 
> This contest is open WORLDWIDE and will run till next Wednesday, you will have one week to enter!
> 
> NOTE: make sure your SHARE setting says PUBLIC so that we can see your name when we draw for the winner. Numerous entries/shares from a single person will be considered spam and be disqualified.
> 
> During October 2011, NZXT donated 5% of each sold unit of the Pink Phantom towards the NBCF. For more information about NBCF, visit www.nationalbreastcancer.org
> 
> SteelSeries is donating 10% of the full retail price from the purchase of The Siberia v2 Pink Headset to The Breast Cancer Research Foundation®. BCRF is dedicated to preventing breast cancer and finding a cure in our lifetime by funding clinical and translational research worldwide. For more information about BCRF, visit www.bcrfcure.org


with a picture of a pink phantom and a pink siberia v2.
Too bad it isn't kage's rig on that pic.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> What the hell did I just see on nzxt's fb page -_-' ?
> with a picture of a pink phantom and a pink siberia v2.
> Too bad it isn't kage's rig on that pic.


I know right! Should be Kage's phantom.


----------



## LiljHoN05

Hello Mate!

Sorry for the long time update =D

here's some changes on my Phantom Diffuser,.

*PROJECT PHANTOM BIO-MECH*









Special Thanks to:


----------



## w-moffatt

...oh...my....god.....i am genuinely speechless....


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiljHoN05*
> 
> Hello Mate!
> Sorry for the long time update =D
> here's some changes on my Phantom Diffuser,.
> *PROJECT PHANTOM BIO-MECH*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oh my, thats quite a good airbrush job, isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Thanks to:


I shared this some time ago on the Facebook Phantom group - looks incredible man. Well done.


----------



## LiljHoN05

Thank You So Much Mate! =D

I hope you like it,. =D


----------



## Trelga

Hey guys I'm in the market for a few upgrades. I have the h100 picked out, the 670 ftw, and a samsung 830 ssd.

I'm looking for a case. Orange is my favorite color so naturally i'm drawn to the black/orange phantom.

I've read horror stories about the fans though, that only nzxt fans fit. Is this true? I was wanting to get the phantom and put some of the orange cougar 120mm fans in it. As they are orange and not LED. I really don't want all the fans to be LED as I don't want the lights on constantly.

So has anyone tried replacing thier phantom fans?


----------



## chauge423

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> Hey guys I'm in the market for a few upgrades. I have the h100 picked out, the 670 ftw, and a samsung 830 ssd.
> I'm looking for a case. Orange is my favorite color so naturally i'm drawn to the black/orange phantom.
> I've read horror stories about the fans though, that only nzxt fans fit. Is this true? I was wanting to get the phantom and put some of the orange cougar 120mm fans in it. As they are orange and not LED. I really don't want all the fans to be LED as I don't want the lights on constantly.
> So has anyone tried replacing thier phantom fans?


The only fans that are different are the 200mm fans, the 120mm you can use any fans you would like.


----------



## Trelga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chauge423*
> 
> The only fans that are different are the 200mm fans, the 120mm you can use any fans you would like.


Thank you! Pretty much just sold the case for me. I have no problem with the 200 mm fan as the LED has a on off switch.

Now i'll just have to find some orange paint that matches the cougar fans so i can paint the extra 200mm i'll add.


----------



## Macke93

Amazing new phantom mods since I were here looking the last time!









Anyone have pictures of how I shall mount the Antec Kühler 620 CPU Cooler on the CPU (using AM3+ motherboard and FX-8120 CPU)?








Should I remove the original stock cooling black plastic piece on the motherboard or is it meant to be there even when using the aftermarket Watercooler, I'm not pretty sure, hope you guys could help me out!


----------



## w-moffatt

can we get photos as im confused by what you mean. The cooler block sits directly on the cpu so there should be nothing between the cpu and the cpu WC block.


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> can we get photos as im confused by what you mean. The cooler block sits directly on the cpu so there should be nothing between the cpu and the cpu WC block.


I sorted it out !







Searched youtube for a video installation guide and found one very good and in that guide he used the AMD socket as well, perfect








Idle is now below 20 degrees celsius, load istn tested yet


----------



## steelkevin

@at least 2 or three people in this thread I've seen with Razer stickers on their rigs:

If you're going to use the stickers at least try to put it the right way. If a company's logo is say a triangle pointed upwards, lets say a pyramid with an egyptian eye thing floating above, and people decided it didn't matter whether it was pointed upwards or downwards I'm pretty sure the company wouldn't appreciate it at all. By sticking it on your case you basically tell people that you like Razer, if you like them, get the logo right. I wouldn't want to upset somebody I like and I can't think of a reason why anybody ever would.
Plus, it's not that hard to get it right as the TM is on the sticker too.

You can find the logo on your boxes, manuals or products if you've thrown the boxes and manuals away or even you're wallpaper if you're that much of a fanboy. This is _the way it's meant to be played_ :


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> What the hell did I just see on nzxt's fb page -_-' ?
> with a picture of a pink phantom and a pink siberia v2.
> Too bad it isn't kage's rig on that pic.


*Totally Agree with this ! He went through Hell and is still completing that build with help from hardly anyone but the community itself !! And it should be the one representing Cancer Awareness if any seeing he is donating the build to the cause anyway. I really dont understand this one!*

*For those that don't Know this is the REAL Cancer Awareness Build !! (Progress is allot further but not sure what Photos he wants shared right now so only sharing these )*





*
Please Support the Real Cancer Awareness Build by Kaged if you can.*
*
He had a real tragedy in his life and is now back on his feet and Modding like a Madman to get this build done and donated to the people who really need it. ( I know this because he just Made the Decals with em for the Mass Effect 3 - NZXT Switch 810 build.

I know 1 thing he needs for sure is a Proper Video card. Dont have to be top of the line but just something half Decent so if you have an extra there is no better cause then what Kaged is doing so please contact either him or me and i will make sure you get in touch with him.

Build log can be seen here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom

Good Luck Kaged and don't let this get you down ! We are all aware of who Started the Pink Phantom for Cancer Awareness !*

*
Your Friend and Friend of the Modding community,*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Okay, first of all, I don't think you looked through all 1200 pages.
> There are a couple problems with your build:
> You will need the BIOS updated on any P67 or Z68 motherboard if you want to use gen 3 core i5s. Get a Z77 instead.
> The Noctua NH-D14 is recommended over the H100
> Corsair makes more than one 750 watt power supply, which did you choose?


I did! seriously hahaha, but that was back when it was like 700 pages!


----------



## Trelga

Hey guys, does anyone here own the official NZXT Side Panel with window?

I'm thinking of buying it. It's only 30 bucks and i'm not confident i could do a good side window mod.

I was just wondering how far down the window goes as in can you see the GPU? The picture on the site makes it look as if you can't.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone here own the official NZXT Side Panel with window?
> I'm thinking of buying it. It's only 30 bucks and i'm not confident i could do a good side window mod.
> I was just wondering how far down the window goes as in can you see the GPU? The picture on the site makes it look as if you can't.


I have it and you can. I cut it up after though, lol.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blong48*
> 
> I did! seriously hahaha, but that was back when it was like 700 pages!


The carpal tunnel must be excruciating.


----------



## Trelga

hey guys another quick question.

Do you think a h100 would fit up top with an asus sabertooth z77 mobo?


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> hey guys another quick question.
> Do you think a h100 would fit up top with an asus sabertooth z77 mobo?


All mATX, ATX and E-ATX motherboards I've had in my phantom and seen in others phantoms, does mount at the same hight (they all use the holes nearest to the top), so I really think the z77 sabertooth will fit with a H100 in top








Good luck!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Oh god damn, now that Im actually about to order I, again, cant decide between the Phantom and the 410.
> 
> Any infos when the updated Phantom is coming out? Id feel like a moron if I bought the old Phantom, which goes for 150 Euros here, and theyd release the updated version two weeks later. Going with the 410 would actually solve all my problems and I wouldnt have to do the windows mod since it alrdy has one, but still somehow I like the big one more. lol
> 
> wat do?


I might be breaking NDA with saying this, but, in the best interest of the community and our consumers, I'm going to say that you'll see a release between September, and October. That's all I'll say of it, as well. So, hopefully, with that in mind, you can make a decision. And.... Personally.... I'd wait.


----------



## Trelga

What about it is going to be updated?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> What about it is going to be updated?


Did you read the part where he said that's all he's going to say?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Did you read the part where he said that's all he's going to say?


This.

He's under NDA man, can't share.


----------



## Trelga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Did you read the part where he said that's all he's going to say?


He said that after the "release date" others were talking like they already knew what would be different.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> What about it is going to be updated?


They are going to put a Browning M2 on the top.


----------



## Trelga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> They are going to put a Browning M2 on the top.


Ammo included?


----------



## steelkevin

Hopefully they'll have fixed the fact we're forced to get NZXT ~200mm fans and can't use any other fans. Because that's probably it's biggest con.
Maybe Front 200mm and make it so we've got the choice between a 120 or 140 rear fan. And if it's just like a V2/3 Phantom then they'll most likely put 2 USB 3 ports instead of a single one with a USB 2 port.
At least that'd be the obvious things to change (200mm front fan might be a bit to much for a simple update though).
Oh and being able to easily remove the big Hard drive cage (like the small one) wouldn't be a bad idea either.

But really, I wasn't even aware they were making a new phantom (or only updating this one ?).

EDIT: Anyway, he said it'd be released between september and october so we'll probably know more between august and september. Right ?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hopefully they'll have fixed the fact we're forced to get NZXT ~200mm fans and can't use any other fans. Because that's probably it's biggest con.
> Maybe Front 200mm and make it so we've got the choice between a 120 or 140 rear fan. And if it's just like a V2/3 Phantom then they'll most likely put 2 USB 3 ports instead of a single one with a USB 2 port.
> At least that'd be the obvious things to change (200mm front fan might be a bit to much for a simple update though).
> Oh and being able to easily remove the big Hard drive cage (like the small one) wouldn't be a bad idea either.
> 
> But really, I wasn't even aware they were making a new phantom (or only updating this one ?).
> 
> EDIT: Anyway, he said it'd be released between september and october so we'll probably know more between august and september. Right ?


The issue with the 200mm fans will no longer be in any of our chassis. Our 200mm fans were designed before any "standard" was made and thus, really ended up screwing some people. That won't happen again in future chassis. Any chassis in the future that can accommodate 200mm fans will use the industry standard mounting.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The issue with the 200mm fans will no longer be in any of our chassis. Our 200mm fans were designed before any "standard" was made and thus, really ended up screwing some people. That won't happen again in future chassis. Any chassis in the future that can accommodate 200mm fans will use the industry standard mounting.


Great news







.

@whoever was wondering whether he should wait or not. As when awaiting next gen GPUs, CPUs or even consoles, wait no matter what. Buying the "old" product might make you regret it, if you wait and don't like the new stuff, you'll get a better price on the "old" stuff. And just to have a case without that 200mm fan issue is worth waiting a couple months.

EDIT: hopefully they'll sell the updated phantom with the window pannel (or at least a version with the window pannel), because 140€ for the case plus another 35€ for a case and all that without counting shipping is quite expensive.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The issue with the 200mm fans will no longer be in any of our chassis. Our 200mm fans were designed before any "standard" was made and thus, really ended up screwing some people. That won't happen again in future chassis. Any chassis in the future that can accommodate 200mm fans will use the industry standard mounting.


Will they offer 120mm mounts like corsair does? I prefer to use the smaller, more common fan types over the larger ones.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> @whoever was wondering whether he should wait or not. As when awaiting next gen GPUs, CPUs or even consoles, wait no matter what. Buying the "old" product might make you regret it, if you wait and don't like the new stuff, you'll get a better price on the "old" stuff. And just to have a case without that 200mm fan issue is worth waiting a couple months.
> EDIT: hopefully they'll sell the updated phantom with the window pannel (or at least a version with the window pannel), because 140€ for the case plus another 35€ for a case and all that without counting shipping is quite expensive.


I feel the opposite when upgrading computer stuff. If you are always waiting for the "next big thing" you will always be waiting. I always just ask myself is the release date of the new product close enough that I wont be inconvenienced by waiting (i.e. not be able to play a game I want etc.)? But then again I don't really get buyers remorse that easily.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I feel the opposite when upgrading computer stuff. If you are always waiting for the "next big thing" you will always be waiting. I always just ask myself is the release date of the new product close enough that I wont be inconvenienced by waiting (i.e. not be able to play a game I want etc.)? But then again I don't really get buyers remorse that easily.


I agree here. I only wait when the release date is close enough.

Off topic: num, are you going to the MI Overclocking event in sept? Would be cool to meet some of the prominent michiganders.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I agree here. I only wait when the release date is close enough.
> Off topic: num, are you going to the MI Overclocking event in sept? Would be cool to meet some of the prominent michiganders.


I am tentatively planning on it depending on the exact date. I do have a friend getting married in late September, but hopefully it doesn't land on the same date. Are you?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I am tentatively planning on it depending on the exact date. I do have a friend getting married in late September, but hopefully it doesn't land on the same date. Are you?


Are you going to skip the ceremony in favor of buying a computer case, if they are on the same date?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I am tentatively planning on it depending on the exact date. I do have a friend getting married in late September, but hopefully it doesn't land on the same date. Are you?


Planning on it also, depends on if I can get a ride or not. Hopefully hitching with Dilyn. Should be pretty fun.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Are you going to skip the ceremony in favor of buying a computer case, if they are on the same date?


Lol I think something was confused there. Not talking about getting a case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Planning on it also, depends on if I can get a ride or not. Hopefully hitching with Dilyn. Should be pretty fun.


Let me know if that doesn't work out. I'm coming from Grandville myself.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Let me know if that doesn't work out. I'm coming from Grandville myself.


Oh dude, that's awesome.
More local people!

Will keep in mind, thanks for the offer.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Lol I think something was confused there. Not talking about getting a case.


Oh lol, I read the first part of what you responded to and for some reason ignored the rest of that.


----------



## Kaged

*Hi Guys!







Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I've been getting my personal life back in order, again lol. On a brighter note, I have completed my Cancer Awareness Phantom! I would like to drop off a thank you card to those that helped me out with parts, and say thank you to the Phantom community for all of your support in the last few months.

You can check out the rest of the final mod, and build pics in my Build log!

*


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> *Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I've been getting my personal life back in order, again lol. On a brighter note, I have completed my Cancer Awareness Phantom! I would like to drop off a thank you card to those that helped me out with parts, and say thank you to the Phantom community for all of your support in the last few months.
> You can check out the rest of the final mod, and build pics in my Build log!
> *


Looks awesome man, great work!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> *Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I've been getting my personal life back in order, again lol. On a brighter note, I have completed my Cancer Awareness Phantom! I would like to drop off a thank you card to those that helped me out with parts, and say thank you to the Phantom community for all of your support in the last few months.
> You can check out the rest of the final mod, and build pics in my Build log!
> *


Looks awesome Kaged! Wish something else could have been done for in the GPU department, too bad.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Looks awesome man, great work!


Thank you sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Looks awesome Kaged! Wish something else could have been done for in the GPU department, too bad.


Thanks num







I also wish something else could have been done for the GPU. I definitely can say, I tried my best at getting one, but to no avail lol.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks num
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wish something else could have been done for the GPU. I definitely can say, I tried my best at getting one, but to no avail lol.


If I had something spare I would definitely have sent it to ya!


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I might be breaking NDA with saying this, but, in the best interest of the community and our consumers, I'm going to say that you'll see a release between September, and October. *That's all I'll say of it, as well.* So, hopefully, with that in mind, you can make a decision. And.... Personally.... I'd wait.


Thank you for what you've shared. I was very close to buying a new case but now I'm going to wait.

Even though you can't comment on specifics of it, these are some things I'd like to see incorporated (I'm sure that you've already thought of these things, just voicing my opinion):
- "Always on" USB port for charging devices when the computer is off
- Fan controller with LED on/off switch
- Good fans stock, I will gladly pay a premium for good quality fans from the factory rather than having to replace them when I purchase the tower
- Side panel dominated by a large window, the bigger the viewing area the better
- All buttons and such (especially the fan controller) on the front panel rather than on the top panel, it makes using the fan controller easier when the tower is sitting on my desk

Those are some things I'd like to see in the next case from NZXT. I'm sure that a lot of these things have been discussed, this is just a quick list of desired features from a customer.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Thank you for what you've shared. I was very close to buying a new case but now I'm going to wait.
> Even though you can't comment on specifics of it, these are some things I'd like to see incorporated (I'm sure that you've already thought of these things, just voicing my opinion):
> - "Always on" USB port for charging devices when the computer is off
> - Fan controller with LED on/off switch
> - Good fans stock, I will gladly pay a premium for good quality fans from the factory rather than having to replace them when I purchase the tower
> - Side panel dominated by a large window, the bigger the viewing area the better
> - All buttons and such (especially the fan controller) on the front panel rather than on the top panel, it makes using the fan controller easier when the tower is sitting on my desk
> Those are some things I'd like to see in the next case from NZXT. I'm sure that a lot of these things have been discussed, this is just a quick list of desired features from a customer.


Isn't an always on USB something that needs to be built into the motherboard?
I'd love to see a model with the NZXT hue built in or just included in the box, that would be awesome.


----------



## w-moffatt

i thought the same usb charging is a mobo option not case.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I feel the opposite when upgrading computer stuff. If you are always waiting for the "next big thing" you will always be waiting. I always just ask myself is the release date of the new product close enough that I wont be inconvenienced by waiting (i.e. not be able to play a game I want etc.)? But then again I don't really get buyers remorse that easily.


Well obviously if I were out of town on my own for a couple months and my GPU failed but the next one was coming out in a month or two then yes, the wait would be too long. If I was home I might not even care about what I actually get. I might even go second hand. But I can understand that if people game a lot (and I really can as I used to spend all my spare time gaming) they couldn't wait even a couple weeks. I mean if right now a gamer's 560 Ti or 570 failed I could understand him not waiting those two weeks for the 660's release. But in this case, the "component" being a case (case case







) I can't understand not waiting.

I've only ever regretted one purchase and that was my rig, mom wouldn't let me build my own because she was scared I'd mess something up and be left with nothing so I bought a manufacturer's pre built PC (Dell Studio XPS 8100). Oh, actually there's a second one, my 560 Ti (but only for a week or two) as I received a weird model that nobody had ever seen (it looks exactly like a 560 SE except that card was released months after I got my 560 Ti). Dammit, I also regret having bought that lame OCZ stealthxstream 2 700W psu (80€ a couple months after getting the PC), I had no idea what I was doing back then and hadn't even checked for reviews and stuff (so it's probably for the best I didn't build my own rig but I probably wouldn't learned everything I needed to know before ordering).
Before typing that I really thought I wasn't that kind of guy who regrets dumb purchases xD. Everybody told me that no matter how long I spent designing my shoes I'd end up regretting it and hoping I'd done something different but when I received them I wasn't disappointed at all and still love them so yeah, that's why I didn't see myself like that I guess







.

@Kaged, looks great







! The SSD's Sata cable reminds me of the cables I had for my old gameboy xD. Doesn't often happen but reversed ATX totally made sense on your rig (usually I really don't see the point of rATX). Thinking of mod of the month ?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Everybody told me that no matter how long I spent designing my shoes I'd end up regretting it and hoping I'd done something different but when I received them I wasn't disappointed at all and still love them so yeah, that's why I didn't see myself like that I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good analogy, but our rigs have the fundamental difference that if there's something we don't like, it's possible to change it ~eventually~. I know my rig isn't going to stay in one configuration for more than a couple of years.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Good analogy, but our rigs have the fundamental difference that if there's something we don't like, it's possible to change it ~eventually~. I know my rig isn't going to stay in one configuration for more than a couple of years.


Haha well I was thinking I'd have ditched the 860, crappy mobo, ram and even PSU by now. But turns out the CPU ain't that bad. Wouldn't be worth upgrading to a 2500K or 3570K, would cost me 90/100€ for the CPU alone after selling the 860 for 120ish. And then I'd still need 135€ for the mobo and another 50ish for Ram.
I think I broke my anti-second hand component purchasing policy today while thinking about upgrading (660/660 Ti coming). Felt like if I ever upgraded I'd go second hand on heatsink (looking into a NH-U12P SE2 for 35€ but I'll try to get it down to 20/25€, will be easier if the seller has no more NT-H1, can get a friend give me some anyway and it'll decrease value), CPU, eventually ram but really not sure about that, and if I ever go down the watercooling road well I'll probably go 100% second hand (maybe not for the hoses and liquid).

But I doubt my rig can stay even half a year without having something changed (mainly because I'm still upgrading from a Dell).

EDIT: and yeah, not changing those 120€ worth Nikes before a while (I'm really nto looking forward to the I'll realize they're recked, hoping they'll last at least 2 years) x)


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hopefully they'll have fixed the fact we're forced to get NZXT ~200mm fans and can't use any other fans. Because that's probably it's biggest con.
> Maybe Front 200mm and make it so we've got the choice between a 120 or 140 rear fan. And if it's just like a V2/3 Phantom then they'll most likely put 2 USB 3 ports instead of a single one with a USB 2 port.
> At least that'd be the obvious things to change (200mm front fan might be a bit to much for a simple update though).
> Oh and being able to easily remove the big Hard drive cage (like the small one) wouldn't be a bad idea either.
> But really, I wasn't even aware they were making a new phantom (or only updating this one ?).
> EDIT: Anyway, he said it'd be released between september and october so we'll probably know more between august and september. Right ?


I don't think a 200mm front intake would be a big deal. I fit a 200 in front with not too much hacking/cutting, although I have experience in this sort of thing...


----------



## spitfire7

This is my first time building a computer. I connected this wire of the fan controller as shown above to the power supply unit (Seasonic X-760W PSU) and the wire got heated up. Any idea what would be the cause of this issue?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitfire7*
> 
> 
> This is my first time building a computer. I connected this wire of the fan controller as shown above to the power supply unit (Seasonic X-760W PSU) and the wire got heated up. Any idea what would be the cause of this issue?


If the wire instantly got hot you have a short some where. Get an ohm meter out and start testing.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I might be breaking NDA with saying this, but, in the best interest of the community and our consumers, I'm going to say that you'll see a release between September, and October. That's all I'll say of it, as well. So, hopefully, with that in mind, you can make a decision. And.... Personally.... I'd wait.


Thanks for the info. Of course also to everybody else who responded!

Guess I came to a decision. Since all other parts arrived already and im going crazy because they are only sitting in the closet waiting to be unboxed, i will order the cheapest case I can find that wont fry my GPU, CPU and what else can be fried and wait for the new phantom to be released. As soon as it does ill pull the trigger, no matter the cost! I hope I wont waste my time and money. Because cheap cases are ugly as hell!









For a case for these 2-3 months I did some research and came up with the Sharkoon Vaya. Does anybody have something better in mind?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Of course also to everybody else who responded!
> Guess I came to a decision. Since all other parts arrived already and im going crazy because they are only sitting in the closet waiting to be unboxed, i will order the cheapest case I can find that wont fry my GPU, CPU and what else can be fried and wait for the new phantom to be released. As soon as it does ill pull the trigger, no matter the cost! I hope I wont waste my time and money. Because cheap cases are ugly as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a case for these 2-3 months I did some research and came up with the Sharkoon Vaya. Does anybody have something better in mind?


Use the box your motherboard came with







Just make sure you dont let pets or kids near it. Won't fry anything 'cause it's open air, and it costs a whopping $0.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Use the box your motherboard came with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you dont let pets or kids near it. Won't fry anything 'cause it's open air, and it costs a whopping $0.


Ive been thinking about that, but its all just too damn unsecure.

Brb spilling tea over it
Brb very nosy and curious cat that will scratch the door for 24 hours a day if I dont let her in
Brb brb

No, really, I couldnt justify breaking my first ever self built pc. I got a huge, huge, huuuge discount on the parts, so ill go with the Sharkoon Vaya. I can mount 3 fans in it, and ill order exactly the same ones that i was going to put into my phantom later, also you can remove both sidepanels for cable management. I think it will do well for 2 months. Also it costs just 25 Euros, lol.

Oh and I was too damn curious so I unboxed my power supply, plugged it in and the fans didnt start spinning. Do I need to connect it to the mainboard for it to work?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Ive been thinking about that, but its all just too damn unsecure.
> Brb spilling tea over it
> Brb very nosy and curious cat that will scratch the door for 24 hours a day if I dont let her in
> Brb brb
> No, really, I couldnt justify breaking my first ever self built pc. I got a huge, huge, huuuge discount on the parts, so ill go with the Sharkoon Vaya. I can mount 3 fans in it, and ill order exactly the same ones that i was going to put into my phantom later, also you can remove both sidepanels for cable management. I think it will do well for 2 months. Also it costs just 25 Euros, lol.
> Oh and I was too damn curious so I unboxed my power supply, plugged it in and the fans didnt start spinning. Do I need to connect it to the mainboard for it to work?


Fans wont start unless the power supply is "on"
Yes the +5sb will always be on, but simply so it can receive the signal to turn on the rest of the rails from the motherboard. Unless you have a jumper, the PSU wont turn fully on until you power it on via the board.


----------



## steelkevin

WOW, how can I never have heard of that Sharkoon Vaya case ?

The white version with a window actually doesn't look like a bad idea for a budget pc. Well it does look really cheap compared to say a Xigmatek Asgard series case but I don't know, cable management seems better and well yeah, that's pretty much it.

Oh ok, just did a quick search and turns out the case isn't available in France so either it actually sucks or that's the reason why I'd never heard of it.


----------



## TheStig93

It actually has 4-4.5/10 stars everywhere I look, lol.

But god damnit I dislike the idea of having it on my desk instead of the Phantom. I dont need a damn cardreader and I dont want to remove the bottom drive cage anyway. If it doesnt come with visual upgrades I wasted 2 months and 25 Euros.
I need more opinions guys


----------



## steelkevin

What's with the card reader thing ? They're of more use than a DVD writer but they're still pretty useless to 90% of people. NZXT wouldn't (or at least it wouldn't be a smart choice) add a card reader, it'd make the case more expensive just for a feature most wouldn't use/want anyway.

I'd wait no matter what but I can see how you wouldn't want to wait 2 months and waste 25 euros for nothing (not to mention you'd have a case you probably don't like hosting your hardware for a while).


----------



## TheStig93

Thanks for understanding.









The biggest problem is, that Ive been waiting for my parts to arrive since 1 month, because I changed a few things up into the better. Now I have them here, super excited to put everything together, but i have no case !!!! Driving me kind of insane. Cant even think clear anymore.

Guess ill just go with the 410, which suits my needs right now better anyway, and when i find the need to upgrade to a new, bigger Phantom, ill sell it and do so. Except somebody here can talk me into doing something else, then ill do that.


----------



## steelkevin

EDITED


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Thanks for understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is, that Ive been waiting for my parts to arrive since 1 month, because I changed a few things up into the better. Now I have them here, super excited to put everything together, but i have no case !!!! Driving me kind of insane. Cant even think clear anymore.
> Guess ill just go with the 410, which suits my needs right now better anyway, and when i find the need to upgrade to a new, bigger Phantom, ill sell it and do so. Except somebody here can talk me into doing something else, then ill do that.


Have a friend with a case you can borrow?
Have an e-waste facility nearby?
Have a drillbit and some plywood lying around?








A box from a large appliance? That way it's enclosed.

All of these options are free, and even though they're ugly, you'll have a working computer for 3 months. If the new Phantom isn't everything you dreamed, then get the old one or something.


----------



## TheStig93

I do have a working laptop, so thats not a problem. I can live without gaming for a few days. Actually Ill be on vacation for 2 weeks in 3 days, so I wont be needing it anyway.
actually I wanted to make sure that everything works when I come back, so I ended up putting it all together on my mainboard box. Damn that was fun







Worked flawlessly right away.
But with the Intel stock cooler installed, I let it run for 5 min. and then entered the BIOS, the CPU was at 44C, that isnt normal, is it?

I checked some youtube videos and I kind of dislike the 410s side panel, with the mesh below the window, also if I have a window I want to see the GPU. So im going with a black phantom and doing a window mod. If the new Phantom comes out and will have some stunning new looks to it, ill just try to sell the old one and get my hands on the new version. That simple.

Thanks everybody for helping me to decide.


----------



## nick2012

hey will anyone tellme wats this led's for

the back one is constantly blinking and the front one not at all blinks..


----------



## w-moffatt

im assuming its similar to the 410...the blinking one will be for your HDD to let you know when its actively reading data...the other one should be for power. If its not lighting id say its wired incorrectly. I own a 410 so i could be wrong


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick2012*
> 
> hey will anyone tellme wats this led's for
> the back one is constantly blinking and the front one not at all blinks..


I actually never mentioned those effed up LEDs Oo. Thanks for reminding me to ask about them too.
One is the HDD (not sure if it can still be called that because of the SSDs but anyawy, ) LED and the other is the power LED.

The back one on mine barely lights up but it does blink as a HDD LED is meant to (although it looks kind of slow). You'd expect those two LEDs to be as bright as the Fan controller's (about the fan controller LEDs, my front fan LED on the controller isn't the same colour as the others at all, it's a way darker blue and it doesn't make as much light) but no, you have to concentrate real hard in a dark room to see the HDD one blinking and even then it's really hard to see.
As for the Power LED well it simply never lit up.

Wait, I just realized there were 3 LEDs on that side, the two lines and the power botton's. The line closest to the power button and my power button never lit up.

Can anybody else confirm these issues (2 not working LEDs on the left and 1 fan controller LED not working as it should) ? It really is a nuisance now I've been reminded of it


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I actually never mentioned those effed up LEDs Oo. Thanks for reminding me to ask about them too.
> One is the HDD (not sure if it can still be called that because of the SSDs but anyawy, ) LED and the other is the power LED.
> The back one on mine barely lights up but it does blink as a HDD LED is meant to (although it looks kind of slow). You'd expect those two LEDs to be as bright as the Fan controller's (about the fan controller LEDs, my front fan LED on the controller isn't the same colour as the others at all, it's a way darker blue and it doesn't make as much light) but no, you have to concentrate real hard in a dark room to see the HDD one blinking and even then it's really hard to see.
> As for the Power LED well it simply never lit up.
> Wait, I just realized there were 3 LEDs on that side, the two lines and the power botton's. The line closest to the power button and my power button never lit up.
> Can anybody else confirm these issues (2 not working LEDs on the left and 1 fan controller LED not working as it should) ? It really is a nuisance now I've been reminded of it


The HDD indicator LED lights up when there is any HDD activity, I believe. As for the power LED, double check the connections to the motherboard front panel headers, same goes with the fan controller LEDs, the LEDs on the controller do not light up if you do not connect the fan speed tachometer wire, which, in most fans, is the green one. Check if the connections are loose and if you are sure they're not, you can always request for the faulty parts, NZXT is great with customer service.


----------



## steelkevin

I double checked everything when I first switched to the phantom at the start of the year.

And yes, I know that the fan LEDs don't light up if no fan's plugged in. I have one of the side stock 120's in the front connected to the corresponding Controller pin (the one closest to the door). I've tried plugging in different fans to it but the LED stays way darker than the others..
As for the HDD LED well as said, it does blink but the light is so weak I can barely see it even in a completely dark room.
I find it quite a shame that basic stuff don't work on a case I paid 140€ for.

As for support I was told here by Xnine that he couldn't do anything for French residents because he's not in the right department or something (I'd asked if he could send in a new ~200mm blue LED fan because mine was making a weird noise from time to time, which it still does).
So I went on a popular french forum a week ago and found their NZXT Phantom "club". I read a couple people there had trouble with the fan controller and got it replaced so I asked if they had staff on the forum (like us) but that thread has only 42 pages and nobody bothered answering xD.


----------



## nick2012

anyone using silver arrow with phantom??
can have some pics and show me?

and how to join phantom club


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I double checked everything when I first switched to the phantom at the start of the year.
> And yes, I know that the fan LEDs don't light up if no fan's plugged in. I have one of the side stock 120's in the front connected to the corresponding Controller pin (the one closest to the door). I've tried plugging in different fans to it but the LED stays way darker than the others..
> As for the HDD LED well as said, it does blink but the light is so weak I can barely see it even in a completely dark room.
> I find it quite a shame that basic stuff don't work on a case I paid 140€ for.
> As for support I was told here by Xnine that he couldn't do anything for French residents because he's not in the right department or something (I'd asked if he could send in a new ~200mm blue LED fan because mine was making a weird noise from time to time, which it still does).
> So I went on a popular french forum a week ago and found their NZXT Phantom "club". I read a couple people there had trouble with the fan controller and got it replaced so I asked if they had staff on the forum (like us) but that thread has only 42 pages and nobody bothered answering xD.


this may sound silly but have you got the + & - cables around the right way on the mobo? my hdd light wasnt flashing so i swapped the + & - cables around and it started working


----------



## jagz

Asking a question for a buddy, excuse me for skipping through the 1258 pages. What's the largest rad that can be fit in the top? A 360? or a 200x200 maybe?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Asking a question for a buddy, excuse me for skipping through the 1258 pages. What's the largest rad that can be fit in the top? A 360? or a 200x200 maybe?


You can fit a 240 or a 360 up there. If you're getting a 360, I'd recommend getting a top plate from Kaged or someone else who can make them, as it's a squeeze.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> this may sound silly but have you got the + & - cables around the right way on the mobo? my hdd light wasnt flashing so i swapped the + & - cables around and it started working


That's exactly what somebody asked me yesterday on another thread (he was selling his phantom so I thought yeah, why not ask him if he's got any issues with the LEDs.

Anyway, I'll be checking them in about an hour (waiting on the bathroom... and I can't do **** if I'm not clean and all). The thing is my crappy mATX Dell mobo doesn't have any instructions on where goes what. So I had to figure it out when I switched to the Phantom by looking what went where on the stock case.

thanks for helping, I'll tell you guys if it changed anything.

PS: surely won't solve my fan controller front fan LED issue though, will check all the connections (both ends of the extensions). Oh ! Are molex pins always really hard to fit in ? Because I just thought about how much of a pain it was to have to plug that one in (Thought I was doing it wrong so I tried turning it around and other molex cables but it was always the same).

*EDIT: Ok so I tried the + and - in the other order but it didn't change anything (it might be slightly brighter but it's still not bright at all). As for the power button itself it turns out although it looks like it lights up there's no LED under it, the Power LED turns on when I boot and goes straight off. The front fan's LED on the controller is messed up, nothing to do with me, I tried other fans, tried that fan on other slots, tried all I could, still isn't the same colour as the others.*


----------



## w-moffatt

Hmmmm...another silly question your using the right connection pins on the mobo? Had a few mates put it in the wrong slot and were lucky not to blow the led's lol

If not that than could be dud led's or dud connection...


----------



## w-moffatt

And molex pins should be firm but you shouldn't have to FORCE them in...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> this may sound silly but have you got the + & - cables around the right way on the mobo? my hdd light wasnt flashing so i swapped the + & - cables around and it started working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what somebody asked me yesterday on another thread (he was selling his phantom so I thought yeah, why not ask him if he's got any issues with the LEDs.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be checking them in about an hour (waiting on the bathroom... and I can't do **** if I'm not clean and all). The thing is my crappy mATX Dell mobo doesn't have any instructions on where goes what. So I had to figure it out when I switched to the Phantom by looking what went where on the stock case.
> 
> thanks for helping, I'll tell you guys if it changed anything.
> 
> PS: surely won't solve my fan controller front fan LED issue though, will check all the connections (both ends of the extensions). Oh ! Are molex pins always really hard to fit in ? Because I just thought about how much of a pain it was to have to plug that one in (Thought I was doing it wrong so I tried turning it around and other molex cables but it was always the same).
> 
> *EDIT: Ok so I tried the + and - in the other order but it didn't change anything (it might be slightly brighter but it's still not bright at all). As for the power button itself it turns out although it looks like it lights up there's no LED under it, the Power LED turns on when I boot and goes straight off. The front fan's LED on the controller is messed up, nothing to do with me, I tried other fans, tried that fan on other slots, tried all I could, still isn't the same colour as the others.*
Click to expand...

Contact [email protected] for assistance in getting this fixed.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Contact [email protected] for assistance in getting this fixed.


Ok, thanks, I'll do that later or if I'm really too lazy tomorrow whenever I get up x).

So I just have to describe my problem (what's not working) to that email ([email protected]) ? How long would it usually take to get an answer ?

EDIT: I also had to lift one of the white "sticks" that keeps the top on the case (they go in holes) with a metal ruler or whatnot (the one that's between the USB ports and HDD/power LEDs) because it was too tight so I got fed up with that and just cut it off with a knife earlier because otherwise I'd scrape off part of the paint whenever I wanted to take that top pannel off. So, is it normal for that "stick" to be way thicker than the others and a real pain to pop out ?
Wow, I'm actually realizing how unlucky I got (how the hell can a single case have so many issues ?). Hopefully it was only one on the line and not a whole series of cases that went wrong.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Contact [email protected] for assistance in getting this fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks, I'll do that later or if I'm really too lazy tomorrow whenever I get up x).
> 
> So I just have to describe my problem (what's not working) to that email ([email protected]) ? How long would it usually take to get an answer ?
> 
> EDIT: I also had to lift one of the white "sticks" that keeps the top on the case (they go in holes) with a metal ruler or whatnot (the one that's between the USB ports and HDD/power LEDs) because it was too tight so I got fed up with that and just cut it off with a knife earlier because otherwise I'd scrape off part of the paint whenever I wanted to take that top pannel off. So, is it normal for that "stick" to be way thicker than the others and a real pain to pop out ?
> Wow, I'm actually realizing how unlucky I got (how the hell can a single case have so many issues ?). Hopefully it was only one on the line and not a whole series of cases that went wrong.
Click to expand...

Yup. Just email them and tell them what's going on.

I think you need to stop playing football with your case.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yup. Just email them and tell them what's going on.
> I think you need to stop playing football with your case.


That's what really bugs me about all this, I'm really careful with my stuff and take proper care of them (oh and by the way, all those issues were there on day 1). For the LED issues it could be the deliverer or storage who weren't gentle but the case didn't have any bruises).

Ok so I've sent an email to the address you gave me plus [email protected] and I filled a support thing too. That way I'm sure I've sent it to all the possible places.

Thank you


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> And molex pins should be firm but you shouldn't have to FORCE them in...


Wait, that was normal? I thought I bent the pins in the molex connector, and that was the reason for the difficulty.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Wait, that was normal? I thought I bent the pins in the molex connector, and that was the reason for the difficulty.


lol, I always have issues with Molex plugs. the darn pins inside them are always so loose you have to jiggle them around to get them to plug in, and then sometimes even jam one of the pins back in the connector... at this point, I say screw molex, everything should be converted to SATA and say goodbye to horrible connectors!

Also, sorry I haven't been so active on here, I was keeping touch on the FB page, but this page has sooo many posts just in 1 day, I can never keep up. For those who have posted their builds since Page 710, sorry I haven't noticed them, but I imagine they were nice!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> lol, I always have issues with Molex plugs. the darn pins inside them are always so loose you have to jiggle them around to get them to plug in, and then sometimes even jam one of the pins back in the connector... at this point, I say screw molex, everything should be converted to SATA and say goodbye to horrible connectors!


Well, there is nothing else to plug into a fan controller.


----------



## blong48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> lol, I always have issues with Molex plugs. the darn pins inside them are always so loose you have to jiggle them around to get them to plug in, and then sometimes even jam one of the pins back in the connector... at this point, I say screw molex, everything should be converted to SATA and say goodbye to horrible connectors!
> 
> Also, sorry I haven't been so active on here, I was keeping touch on the FB page, but this page has sooo many posts just in 1 day, I can never keep up. For those who have posted their builds since Page 710, sorry I haven't noticed them, but I imagine they were nice!


I agree with you completely. Molex sucks, like you said they are always bent, crooked, loose, and when you push them in the pins pop out of the other side! EVERY ACCESSORY SHOULD RUN SATA POWER lol!


----------



## idaWHALE

So I moved all of my components (finally) to my new Phantom 410 case I won a while back. I'm looking at making my full tower Phantom into a server. This is probably a stupid question but does anyone know if the Phantom could accommodate an old ssi ceb mobo? I know ssi ceb is similar to ATX but wanted to see if anyone knew about the Phantom specifically.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> lol, I always have issues with Molex plugs. the darn pins inside them are always so loose you have to jiggle them around to get them to plug in, and then sometimes even jam one of the pins back in the connector... at this point, I say screw molex, everything should be converted to SATA and say goodbye to horrible connectors!
> 
> Also, sorry I haven't been so active on here, I was keeping touch on the FB page, but this page has sooo many posts just in 1 day, I can never keep up. For those who have posted their builds since Page 710, sorry I haven't noticed them, but I imagine they were nice!


here here!! bring on sata!! LoL


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE*
> 
> So I moved all of my components (finally) to my new Phantom 410 case I won a while back. I'm looking at making my full tower Phantom into a server. This is probably a stupid question but does anyone know if the Phantom could accommodate an old ssi ceb mobo? I know ssi ceb is similar to ATX but wanted to see if anyone knew about the Phantom specifically.


I remember, when I was building, that there were markings on my full sized phantom for SSI CEB and EEB motherboards; I might just be remembering that incorrectly, though. The CEB motherboard is slightly wider than the ATX one, so the 410 may not be able to house a CEB one.


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I remember, when I was building, that there were markings on my full sized phantom for SSI CEB and EEB motherboards; I might just be remembering that incorrectly, though. The CEB motherboard is slightly wider than the ATX one, so the 410 may not be able to house a CEB one.


awesome. the full size phantom is the only on I care about. THANKS


----------



## Swar

Here is my slightly modified Phantom. I built a custom radiation mount for my 200x2 phobia xterme using some cheap hardware from a local store. I also mounted the side fan on the outside. It cleans up the inside of the case and adds some nice character to the look I think.


----------



## w-moffatt

well its definitely different...


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swar*
> 
> Here is my slightly modified Phantom. I built a custom radiation mount for my 200x2 phobia xterme using some cheap hardware from a local store. I also mounted the side fan on the outside. It cleans up the inside of the case and adds some nice character to the look I think.


I'd love to see the part of the top you cut off mounted on top of that rad.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swar*
> 
> Here is my slightly modified Phantom. I built a custom radiation mount for my 200x2 phobia xterme using some cheap hardware from a local store. I also mounted the side fan on the outside. It cleans up the inside of the case and adds some nice character to the look I think.
> 
> interesting. it looks like it overhangs the side doors. can we see a pic. from the front? did you mount the fans to it directly or are they still inside the case on the stock mounts?


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## steelkevin

I remember when I first came here somebody posted a HORRIBLE blue phantom and I went really harsh on him and then there was some arguing for two or three pages.
So guys, if you appreciate it it's ok, I can understand that, but I think it's better to just ignore his post as if you hadn't seen it than to express your negative feelings about his work.

I didn't realize they made 400*200mm radiators Oo.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And so how is it that we're helping anyone when we blindly ignore when they've soiled their britches and stink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this political correctness crap is helping no one.
> But then again, I'm old and don't adapt well to negative change.
> Darlene


Haha well I'd love to see your reaction to that blue one but searching through my own posts to find it for you is just too boring.

Had nothing better to do so I looked for it anyway xD.
Quote:


> what do you think of the final product??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think??


I'm actually not quite sure it was that one... or they deleted the hateful comments x).


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swar*
> 
> Here is my slightly modified Phantom. I built a custom radiation mount for my 200x2 phobia xterme using some cheap hardware from a local store. I also mounted the side fan on the outside. It cleans up the inside of the case and adds some nice character to the look I think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't mean to sound like a dick, but that black on white look with the radiator is pretty bad. You should paint the radiator white or red, if possible; it would look a lot better that way IMO.


----------



## idaWHALE

Yeah the coloring isnt my favorite but it is a unique solution if I ever did see one


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I remember when I first came here somebody posted a HORRIBLE blue phantom and I went really harsh on him and then there was some arguing for two or three pages.
> So guys, if you appreciate it it's ok, I can understand that, but I think it's better to just ignore his post as if you hadn't seen it than to express your negative feelings about his work.
> I didn't realize they made 400*200mm radiators Oo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And so how is it that we're actually helping anyone then, when we blindly ignore when they've soiled their britches and stink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this political correctness crap is helping no one.
> But then again, I'm old and don't adapt well to negative change.
> Darlene


These views are both true. If ever I post something terrible, I'd want people to tell me how I could improve upon it. However, I would prefer people have some amount of tact, and not a blanket "What in blazes were you thinking?!?" statement.

Remember that ~Constructive~ criticism is a thing and that preferences are different among people. I think it should also be noted that the value of the mod is to their owner, and not strictly to the community. I personally tend to judge a mod by how well it is executed, not whether or not I like it.

Side note: I actually kind of liked that blue phantom. Debated doing that to mine for a little while. Might have picked a darker blue though.









Edit: I forgot (or didnt notice) that he didn't paint the plastic as well. The red definitely clashes with the blue, but it would be awesome if those were the same color for sure!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> These views are both true. If ever I post something terrible, I'd want people to tell me how I could improve upon it. However, I would prefer people have some amount of tact, and not a blanket "What in blazes were you thinking?!?" statement.
> Remember that ~Constructive~ criticism is a thing and that preferences are different among people. I think it should also be noted that the value of the mod is to their owner, and not strictly to the community. I personally tend to judge a mod by how well it is executed, not whether or not I like it.


Well, if I don't like something it must be terrible, since my opinions are objective facts.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Haha well I'd love to see your reaction to that blue one but searching through my own posts to find it for you is just too boring.
> Had nothing better to do so I looked for it anyway xD.
> I'm actually not quite sure it was that one... or they deleted the hateful comments x).


You came in here with no knowledge what so ever and started tearing this guy apart with unhelpful comments that were unnecessary. Don't bring up old crap showcasing you acting like a child just to feel vindicated because you think you found someone who will share your opinion.

And you're opinion was not even the problem it was your approach.

This is for anyone and everyone:

This forum is here to help and be helped. If you can't do that in a decent way then you're not welcome. Attacking individuals and their projects makes you as an individual look like close minded prick and gives this forum a bad reputation. Just because you don't like something doesn't give you the right to act like dumb a#$. Again if you can not conduct yourself in an acceptable manor then don't leave comments.

Now that doesn't mean you can't leave suggestions and constructive criticism, you know the difference.

Edit:
Just looked at the pic you linked and that wasn't the same Phantom you were talking about.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> You came in here with no knowledge what so ever and started tearing this guy apart with unhelpful comments that were unnecessary. Don't bring up old crap showcasing you acting like a child just to feel vindicated because you think you found someone who will share your opinion.
> And you're opinion was not even the problem it was your approach.
> This is for anyone and everyone:
> This forum is here to help and be helped. If you can't do that in a decent way then you're not welcome. Attacking individuals and their projects makes you as an individual look like close minded prick and gives this forum a bad reputation. Just because you don't like something doesn't give you the right to act like dumb a#$. Again if you can not conduct yourself in an acceptable manor then don't leave comments.
> 
> Now that doesn't mean you can't leave suggestions and constructive criticism, you know the difference.
> Edit:
> Just looked at the pic you linked and that wasn't the same Phantom you were talking about.


Pretty much this. Trying to buddy up with Darlene or any other member is fine, but intentionally bringing something like that up is childish and potentially hurtful to someone who put time into their work.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Joel18

I put the Corsair H40 in under the DVD Burner with heavy duty Velcro and the temps are so much cooler then when they were up the rear of the case...


----------



## num1son

And it looks good there!


----------



## X-Nine

*Is lurking with his banhammer*


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You can fit a 240 or a 360 up there. If you're getting a 360, I'd recommend getting a top plate from Kaged or someone else who can make them, as it's a squeeze.


Can I see this top plate or get a link? My buddy with the Phantom is going CPU loop (I tell him he should incorporate his 670 but doesn't seem interested) and we are planning a 360 rad on top. Now, He would love a 45-60mm thick rad on top, but he feels the need to push pull everything, so.. How thick of a 360 rad can we mount in the top of the Phantom with push pull? How thick with just push?

His board is the ASRock Z77 Extreme4, I don't know if northbridge heatsinks, CPU vrm/mofset heatinks will be a problem or not.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Can I see this top plate or get a link? My buddy with the Phantom is going CPU loop (I tell him he should incorporate his 670 but doesn't seem interested) and we are planning a 360 rad on top. Now, He would love a 45-60mm thick rad on top, but he feels the need to push pull everything, so.. How thick of a 360 rad can we mount in the top of the Phantom with push pull? How thick with just push?
> His board is the ASRock Z77 Extreme4, I don't know if northbridge heatsinks, CPU vrm/mofset heatinks will be a problem or not.


http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p284/jerrysvt/IMG_20120414_165157.jpg

This is an unfinished version of it, Evil Jerry used it on Operation Freedom.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Can I see this top plate or get a link? My buddy with the Phantom is going CPU loop (I tell him he should incorporate his 670 but doesn't seem interested) and we are planning a 360 rad on top. Now, He would love a 45-60mm thick rad on top, but he feels the need to push pull everything, so.. How thick of a 360 rad can we mount in the top of the Phantom with push pull? How thick with just push?
> His board is the ASRock Z77 Extreme4, I don't know if northbridge heatsinks, CPU vrm/mofset heatinks will be a problem or not.


This is Kaged:
Kaged makes the brackets.

They look like this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1072152/water-cooled-white-color-change-phantom/140#post_14957616

I wouldn't say you can go any thicker than an MCR320 rad in the top which is 34mm or 1.3" in push pull. In just pull (which is what you would want with just one side of fans) you can fit a 59mm rad in there. The fans would then be in the top of the case. The issue is running into the 8 pin connector in the corner.


----------



## kgtuning

here is my adapter plate.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> This is Kaged:
> Kaged makes the brackets.
> They look like this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1072152/water-cooled-white-color-change-phantom/140#post_14957616
> I wouldn't say you can go any thicker than an MCR320 rad in the top which is 34mm or 1.3" in push pull. In just pull (which is what you would want with just one side of fans) you can fit a 59mm rad in there. The fans would then be in the top of the case. The issue is running into the 8 pin connector in the corner.


Thanks alot, Hmm.. We could go a low FPI 60mm thick and have the fans on top of case.. Or EX360 and push-pull, or some 35mm and just push out top?


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Thanks alot, Hmm.. We could go a low FPI 60mm thick and have the fans on top of case.. Or EX360 and push-pull, or some 35mm and just push out top?


I would go EX360 push pull in this case. Otherwise you run into issues with the fan controller/top ports with the end top fan. I never had any problems with 5 fans on the top 360 rad. For CPU only its actually kinda over kill. Only problem with thin rads is you have to run at least medium speed fans so ultra quiet is out of the question.


----------



## Joel18

Thanks too not get it into the right position


----------



## jwspamacc

Here's my red NZXT Phantom with Maximus V Formula, 3770K CPU, 670 GPU, and BigWater 760 fusion thermo water cooling.


----------



## jwspamacc

More pictures showing the all of the optional fans installed.

- (2) 200 mm fans up top (exhaust)
- (1) 200 mm fan on the side (intake)
- (2) 120 mm fan on the side (intake)
- (1) 120 mm fan on the back (exhaust)
- (1) 120 mm fan on the front (exhaust)
- (1) BigWater 760i fan/radiator installed in two drive bays with DVD drive on the bottom.

*Feel free to comment on the optimal fan settings.* I envision that the air is flowing from the side of the case and then exit at the top, rear, and front. I'm not exactly sure how the air flow works for the BigWater 760i at this point, but my 3770K is overclocked at 4.8 GHz, and I'm idling with CPU 0 temp of about 39 C and the rest of the CPUs at about 10 C lower. My loaded CPU temperatures are about 71 C using OCCT.


----------



## LPRaver89

I think my rig is pretty much done... though it is sadly no longer in my Phantom. If the Phantom was bigger id still be using it I just ran out of room.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwspamacc*
> 
> Here's my red NZXT Phantom with Maximus V Formula, 3770K CPU, 670 GPU, and BigWater 760 fusion thermo water cooling.


How are you liking the Thermaltake BigWater 760? I dislike mine.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## X-Nine

I sense a future Modding Moderator in our midst....


----------



## jwspamacc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> How are you liking the Thermaltake BigWater 760? I dislike mine.


I like it so far. One thing I have noticed is that the coolant level seems to go down really quick. I am taking notes on the level, and if I have to continue to replenish the coolant every three weeks, then I may move to a different solution, because I don't want to have to re fill it this quick. The refill frequency I'm comfortable with is 4-6 months.

Why don't you like yours'? I don't know of anyone else using the BigWater 760i to cool a 3770K, so I'm not certain of whether my temperatures are good. It may be that I need to reseat it.


----------



## jwspamacc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Have you run it without the thermo fusion plumbed in, with the mosfets just air cooled.
> That little tube for the water path thru the mosfet heatsink is really restrictive and you have max airflow from all the fans, so it could be you'll get better temps with just the cpu in the loop due to improved flow rate, and the mosfets air coooled.
> On the flip side, if the temps were worse, you'd know the thermal fusion block was doing as much to cool the water as the Big Water, lol.
> Would be worth a try anyway, and would yield some good info on the effects of the thermal fusion setup.
> Very clean looking rig by the way.
> Darlene


Thanks for the suggestions, Darlene. I will try to check this out when I have time in the future and report back.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwspamacc*
> 
> I like it so far. One thing I have noticed is that the coolant level seems to go down really quick. I am taking notes on the level, and if I have to continue to replenish the coolant every three weeks, then I may move to a different solution, because I don't want to have to re fill it this quick. The refill frequency I'm comfortable with is 4-6 months.
> Why don't you like yours'? I don't know of anyone else using the BigWater 760i to cool a 3770K, so I'm not certain of whether my temperatures are good. It may be that I need to reseat it.


My coolant level is about right and stays where it's supposed to. The one problem I have is that the pump introduces too much turbulance in the tiny reservoir and continually introduces air to my line. Thankfully, it likes to collect in my drain pipe, for some strange reason.

I dislike it because it seems unnecessarily big, hard to use, and in the way. It's also the loudest thing in my computer right now. I don't regret getting it, though. It was a nice steppingstone into real water cooling. I bought it, a cpu block (because the supplied one doesn't fit LGA 2011) and an additional rad, because I needed something fast. Now that I understand liquid cooling systems way better, I'll replace it soon with a real pump and reservoir.


----------



## idaWHALE

Just moved all of my rig from phantom to 410 and a couple parts should be coming in tomorrow







. will post some pics


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE*
> 
> Just moved all of my rig from phantom to 410 and a couple parts should be coming in tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . will post some pics


From Phantom to 410? or 410 to Phantom? If the former, there is a 410 club on OCN that will probably be more excited. Not that we aren't happy for you.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE*
> 
> Just moved all of my rig from phantom to 410 and a couple parts should be coming in tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . will post some pics


yeah man theres a dedicated 410 owners club forum....im in it








welcome!


----------



## steelkevin

Ok, so [email protected] asked for my invoice, I sent it and in no time they replied this:
Quote:


> Dear Kevin,
> 
> Thanks for the invoice. We shall send you:
> 
> 1 x fan controller ( Phantom)
> 1 x power and HDD LED ( Phantom)
> 1 x 200mm Blue LED fan ( Phantom)
> 
> You will receive automatically an email when the parts has been dispatched to your address.
> 
> Best,
> Yun


+1 NZXT, that's hell of a customer service.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok, so [email protected] asked for my invoice, I sent it and in no time they replied this:
> ~SNIP~
> +1 NZXT, that's hell of a customer service.


You should prolly take your address outta there bro


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You should prolly take your address outta there bro


Done, thanks. Not that it really matters but you never know







.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You should prolly take your address outta there bro
> 
> 
> 
> Done, thanks. Not that it really matters but you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

*Is sipping tea inconspicuously across the street wearing a trenchcoat and fake mustache.*


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *Is sipping tea inconspicuously across the street wearing a trenchcoat and fake mustache.*


OK this made my night at work LMAO!!!!!


----------



## steelkevin

I'm seriously looking into second hand watercooling at the moment as I realize how "cheap" it was (compared to 300€). So far I've got the following options and I wanted to know if you guys could evaluate them for me







:

- an EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (280)
+ a Laing DDC pump with a plexi top (he said it wasn't the DDC-3.25 TP 12 Volts but the version 2)
+ a EK Supreme HF Full Copper
+ 4 NF P14 FLX Noctua fans (for free)
All for 120€, 80€ if I don't take the WB (but then I'd be getting a EK Supremacy Acetal brand new for 60€)
Those components are about 2 years old (the rad is only a year old) and are in the following rig at the moment:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Seller claims it's all as new (probably needs some cleaning though which is a non issue)

- 2 or 4 NB Blacksilent XL1 rev.3 120mm (5€ for two) apparently some corners are chipped off or something but the fans work great.
+ a 46mm thick 240mm rad (http://www.docmicro.com/pieces/DocMicro-Radiateur-DOC-eXTreme-240_5835.html) for 15€, apparently some fins are bent.
I'm sure I could have him through in the two extra fans at no cost, so Total for the Rad and 4 Fans would be 20€.

EDIT #3: He just sent me photos:
http://nsa29.casimages.com/img/2012/06/10/120610073558850420.jpg
http://nsa29.casimages.com/img/2012/06/10/120610073038381150.jpg
After seeing those I'm thinking that for 20 more € getting a thicker and bigger rad with better fans and nothing broken is a way better idea (not to mention the 280 is EK whereas the cheap won isn't anything)

With the second option I could either look for the rest or get the first guy's Pump+Top and maybe WB.

So, what do you guys think ? What would you recommend ?

EDIT: btw, I've still got the crappy mobo that wouldn't allow for any kind of OC but I want to watercool because it's been a while since I've had fun "messing" with my PC, for silence and because I'll probably have changed GPU by next year and watercooling the GPU is the target. Getting a watercooling loop might make me get a better mobo so I can OC (second hand mobo, not getting a brand new 1156 one, that'd be ridiculous as it's already a couple years old).

EDIT #2: I know it won't fit up top (well it might with a bit of modding). I was thinking about getting rid of the Big HDD bracket and putting the small one inside the 5.25 bays but then I might not have space for the pump so I would probably just take both HDD brackets out and finding a way to put the HDD without it vibrating too much (SSD is a non issue, it can go pretty much anywhere).


----------



## reaver83

looking through these posts and I se alot of negative views on painting the phantom blue. Sorry guys, the modding part you may like, but my phantom is going to be Intense Blue Pearl, with white trim. Start hating on me now


----------



## w-moffatt

blue pearl would look nuts! go the blue and white phantoms!


----------



## kgtuning

yeah a blue and white pearl painted Phantom would be slick


----------



## reaver83

mine started white on blue trim  Jeez, sooo much cutting and pasting since then. except for the fact that it will have the outside shell, can't call the interior a phantom anymore. I need to get more time to work on this.


----------



## Caruban

I've been tempted to make mine an iridescent black/blue phantom. The paint is really expensive, and I can't afford to tear my computer apart right now.


----------



## steelkevin

Oh, don't get me wrong. I'm a big fan of blue. Wheathly clearly was a success (the portal mod) and it had blue trims, blue fans etc... And the blue on that case (the one I didn't really like) is even closer to my favourite shade of blue. The paint looked like it was applied with some sort of brush or whatnot, I mean clearly, it was a first attempt and as you all know, first attempts aren't always a success.

Good luck with your modding


----------



## reaver83

Sneak peak of my progress...



Hey! High heat solder & flux held the top piece being soldered together with the I/O part well! 1 more cut on the bottom partition plate and then it's time to custom fit the angled one. I did a mock up fitting of the plate and it looks like it will just barely clear the 120MM fans in the door. the PSU on the other hand, I'm a little worried. Also, trying to figure out how to route my closed loop CPU coolers radiator in the bottom front W/O cutting too much off the partition plates. Would kindda defeat the purpose if heat from the bottom gets blown on the Motherboard


----------



## steelkevin

Looking like you're having fun







!

You'd told me about painting some stuff blue (I think it was you who wanted to paint the meshes blue, right ?) a while back but I remember that your case was Black and not white. You might have already explained it though and if so then sorry for asking but how comes it's white now







?

Gonna look awesome !


----------



## reaver83

oh no, my case has always been white. I was talking about painting the Meshes White, and the rest of the case is going to be blue







and, I have a car interior neon that the outer casing was busted, gonna wire it up for interior lighting, gonna be HAWT!


----------



## steelkevin

Oh ! right... got confused by your rig's "avatar" but that was the old case. Might want to change that







.

Is there any work log I can add to my bookmarks ^^ ?


----------



## steelkevin

Hey, I've got some questions that you guys might or might not be able to answer, I mean XNine surely can but if you guys know it's equally as good. Here's the thing, some of you have probably (at least one of you) already read one of my posts where I talk about modding and what I want to do and you'll also have noticed how I haven't modded a thing yet. Well that's for two reason one being that I'm kind of tight on money and the second simply that I'm afraid to mess my case up. So here's my question: If I say mess a fan up while painting it or do an awful job on cutting a side panel will NZXT cover it ?
I know it's not an insurance company and that in those case scenarios it'd totally be my fault. It'd be amazing if they did but I feel like I had to ask you guys even if the question sounds silly.

Thanks.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hey, I've got some questions that you guys might or might not be able to answer, I mean XNine surely can but if you guys know it's equally as good. Here's the thing, some of you have probably (at least one of you) already read one of my posts where I talk about modding and what I want to do and you'll also have noticed how I haven't modded a thing yet. Well that's for two reason one being that I'm kind of tight on money and the second simply that I'm afraid to mess my case up. So here's my question: If I say mess a fan up while painting it or do an awful job on cutting a side panel will NZXT cover it ?
> I know it's not an insurance company and that in those case scenarios it'd totally be my fault. It'd be amazing if they did but I feel like I had to ask you guys even if the question sounds silly.
> Thanks.


Nzxt is an awesome company but I am pretty sure if you mess up your case or fans they will not help you out. Lol if they did I have two fans to return because I broke them taking them apart. If they replaced them they would not be in business very long. This is just my thought.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I haven't modded a thing yet.
> 
> If I say mess a fan up while painting it or do an awful job on cutting a side panel will NZXT cover it ?


Probably not.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> While it may not be an "official" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that sometimes they may go above and beyond when it may further an upper tier build that will gain them favorable appeal in the community.
> I think they make those kinds of decisions on a case by case basis, if they do in fact make them at all. But that would be a good for business way to do it.
> I'm sure they'd help make sure you could get a replacement part(s) to cover you ooops's, not to inclined to think it would be for free though.
> Darlene


Yeah, Amazon Prime once allowed a guy to return a motherboard that he damaged with water. Makes me want to get an Amazon Prime account. Definitely a good business strategy.


----------



## Draven

New updates in my build log, just click it in my sig guys


----------



## reaver83

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Oh ! right... got confused by your rig's "avatar" but that was the old case. Might want to change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is there any work log I can add to my bookmarks ^^ ?


I really haven't been keeping a thorough record of my build due to really only getting to work on it occasionally. If you do want to check out what I've done so far, (even though the cutting and whatnot even I'm like "EWWW") Here it is, my build log. I'm not sponsored by ANY company, this is all out of MY pocket, and plan to keep it that way. This case is probably going to be my ONLY build, because it is for me and noone else. No cause, no charity, no event, ME! Not to sound like a self centered freak, but I rarely do things for myself. I am always helping everyone around me, to the point of keeping myself jobless just to make sure I have the time to help everybody regularly.

As for the Avatar pic, I see what you mean. It was a picture of my build in my current state, in a NZXT Guardian 921RB-Blue case. Bought that as a temp case to house my computer so it can be used while I build my Phantom, and it's not really a bad case except lacks decent airflow in the top with a large video card like a longer than reference GTX460SE 1GB like mine. Someone that runs Onboard video would be just fine with this case. That's why when I get my Phantom finished it's getting donated to my brothers friend, who want's to learn the ins and outs of Computer hardware. I'm more than willing to show him!


----------



## Draven

Leak test started!!!!!


----------



## destinyair




----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Hey, I've got some questions that you guys might or might not be able to answer, I mean XNine surely can but if you guys know it's equally as good. Here's the thing, some of you have probably (at least one of you) already read one of my posts where I talk about modding and what I want to do and you'll also have noticed how I haven't modded a thing yet. Well that's for two reason one being that I'm kind of tight on money and the second simply that I'm afraid to mess my case up. So here's my question: If I say mess a fan up while painting it or do an awful job on cutting a side panel will NZXT cover it ?
> I know it's not an insurance company and that in those case scenarios it'd totally be my fault. It'd be amazing if they did but I feel like I had to ask you guys even if the question sounds silly.
> 
> Thanks.


Unfortunately not. User error isn't something we can cover. If we did, we'd go out of business pretty quick. People break things all the time (not sure how, but they do). People make mistakes cutting a panel or something. You best bet is to buy a spare panel and then go from there.

If the item ships out damaged, or there's a defect, then sure, we can cover things like that.


----------



## stealth13

Almost finished my phantom, well Stage 1 anyways 
having thoughts of starting again White, Metallic bright green and carbon...





sorry for the bad pics ( iphone )


----------



## w-moffatt

1 WORD FOR THAT BUILD....SEX..ENUFF SAID.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth13*
> 
> Almost finished my phantom, well Stage 1 anyways
> having thoughts of starting again White, Metallic bright green and carbon...
> sorry for the bad pics ( iphone )


Looks very nice, kinda familiar...

What tubing is that? Is it supposed to look so cloudy or is that horrible plasticiser build up?

You should really look at a dress kit for the D5. That carbon wrap looks really good, but if you go with a dress kit like this one, with this top it would look way better than the stock.

Also you should have the tubing from the res go straight into the pump inlet. Looks like your bend is causing a slight kink there too. Shorter runs of tubing are always better when possible.









Keep up the good work.


----------



## stealth13

Cheers guys, Num1son thanks heaps for the tips, have been thinking of dressing up the pump, maybe for round 2 when the GPU gets some watercooling.
I'm not sure on the hoses pretty sure there Primochill. Res is cyrstal clear?
Yeah that res out-pump inlet pipe is a biatch, seems no matter how I route the hose it ends up ugly.
Maybe with a new pumptop I could fix it up.
Once again cheers


----------



## reaver83

Looks great man! Though Num1son is right, that bottom res hose is in a very awkward position. Colorful, to say the least. I'm going for a entire remodeling, so it's taking a LONG time on my build. was looking at it earlier and where the natuarl fold is on my motherboard tray I gotta ad yet another cut, Blah Blah Blah MORE WORK







Guess thats what happens when you don't do figuring for bends.


----------



## stealth13

Thanks reaver, yeah that bottom hose bugged me from day one, but with the fittings I had it was the best I could do.
Think I'm going to order a pumptop as num1son suggested and new hose did a quick search and looks like a few people are having similar problems.
Ps your build is looking awesome.
Cheers stealth


----------



## Joel18

Just bought a kingston hyperX Fan to cool my kingston hyperX genesis 8GB Ram Kit so excited








now the wait or them to come in the mail


----------



## Shiv3rST

Hi guys

I'm new to the forum, but allready found the NZXT Phantom thread








I have my Phantom for about 6 months from now, first started of with some 'basic' stuff.
Then upgraded the hole thing, starting with the mb, then the gpu etc.
So I wanted a watercooling system from the very beginning, did have to save some money first








Last week my package finally arrived, so here it is. _Its not 100% complete yet, still have work to do._
Please count me in









Enjoy!







*Part list:*
-Asus Rampage extreme IV
-Asus Geforce GTX 680
-Intel i7 3820 @4.6GHz
-Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB @ 1600MHz
-Corsair AX850
-Corsair 90GB ssd
-WD 1T hdd

*Watercooling parts:*
-Swiftech D5 pump
-Swiftech Apogee XT
-Koolance Rampage IV block
-Koolance GTX 680 block
-Black Ice GT Xtreme 360 rad
-EK multioption 250 advanced
-Tygon tubing & Bitspower fittings


----------



## Crizume

Welcome and Gratz on first post.

Hell of a 1st post btw. Very sexy looking phantom


----------



## reaver83

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Just bought a kingston hyperX Fan to cool my kingston hyperX genesis 8GB Ram Kit so excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the wait or them to come in the mail


I was thinking the same thing for my computer to go with my 16GB Kingston Hyper X Genesis DDR3-1600 RAM







would REALLY set off the Blue w/white trim theme I'm going for


----------



## BADG3R

I was looking for some fans on performance-pcs.com and happened across these "custom" magnetic dust filters for the Phantom. They are a little expensive but it looks like they would drastically improve on the stock dust filter. I figured someone might want to try them out.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34351&zenid=5e4b1ed0562a9310b05abcbad0931c70


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth13*
> 
> Cheers guys, Num1son thanks heaps for the tips, have been thinking of dressing up the pump, maybe for round 2 when the GPU gets some watercooling.
> I'm not sure on the hoses pretty sure there Primochill. Res is cyrstal clear?
> Yeah that res out-pump inlet pipe is a biatch, seems no matter how I route the hose it ends up ugly.
> Maybe with a new pumptop I could fix it up.
> Once again cheers


Yeah primochill has definitely been experiencing issues with the plasticiser in their tubing. That's what makes it look so cloudy. Seems if you just shorten that to from res to pump and turn your 90 towards the pump inlet you'll be good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiv3rST*
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm new to the forum, but allready found the NZXT Phantom thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my Phantom for about 6 months from now, first started of with some 'basic' stuff.
> Then upgraded the hole thing, starting with the mb, then the gpu etc.
> So I wanted a watercooling system from the very beginning, did have to save some money first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week my package finally arrived, so here it is. _Its not 100% complete yet, still have work to do._
> Please count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


You should definitely grab a couple of 45 angled rotary fittings for the rad to cpu block connection. That would really clean up the look with out that big ol' loop of tubing there. Otherwise looks great!


----------



## Draven

Hey guys my build log is finished, had a pretty good time with it and I think I did a good job with my first watercooling loop


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey guys my build log is finished, had a pretty good time with it and I think I did a good job with my first watercooling loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1003867/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1003868/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1003869/


Dam, looks great but I hadn't realized a 240 would take so much space down there. So I really have to ask, is there any chance a 280 would fit ?
Because I was seriously thinking about going second hand for a watercooling loop and that's the kind of rad that had came up.

Oh and how thick exactly is that rad please ?

Phantom is 623mm deep, the rad I wanted to put down there was 317mm long and my PSU is 140mm long (without counting the space required to bend the cables). Which means that I'd be left with a comfy 163mm of nothing. But in your rig with a 240mm rad you barely have any space left, I mean, what's up with that ?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Dam, looks great but I hadn't realized a 240 would take so much space down there. So I really have to ask, is there any chance a 280 would fit ?
> Because I was seriously thinking about going second hand for a watercooling loop and that's the kind of rad that had came up.
> Oh and how thick exactly is that rad please ?


I think the rad is about 30-35mm thick and a 280 rad would be a little wider and a little longer to accommodate 2x140 fans also my psu is bigger as well its a seasonic-x 1250 so depending on your psu it may be smaller plus to get my rad there I had to drill holes because the bottom vents don't line up for 2x120 fans.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BADG3R*
> 
> I was looking for some fans on performance-pcs.com and happened across these "custom" magnetic dust filters for the Phantom. They are a little expensive but it looks like they would drastically improve on the stock dust filter. I figured someone might want to try them out.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34351&zenid=5e4b1ed0562a9310b05abcbad0931c70


The pictures look like they put them over the mesh. It looks like they don't sit flush.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I think the rad is about 30-35mm thick and a 280 rad would be a little wider and a little longer to accommodate 2x140 fans also my psu is bigger as well its a seasonic-x 1250 so depending on your psu it may be smaller plus to get my rad there I had to drill holes because the bottom vents don't line up for 2x120 fans.


I edited my comment while you were posting (it's still there if you want to read it).
It's still weird because you're PSU is 190mm long which is only 50mm more than mine and with the 280mm rad you should be left with 113mm but with your 240mm rad it looks like you've barely got 50mm (PSU cables counted in). Did anybody care to measure the case ? There's no way it's 613mm deep if you've got so less empty space unless you're rad is longer than 317mm which would surprise me from a 240mm.
EDIT: looks like 240s are usually 280mm long. So yeah, the little space you've got there is really weird.

@Kgtunig @Darlene @Caruban @XNine: Thanks for the answers, sounds logical.

@Reaver: It's a shame you don't get much time to work on it, still, I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns.

@Destinyair: I like how you picked a black a white theme and decided to paint the back pannel (mobo tray ?) black.

@Stealth13: Actually, although having the angled one on the res instead of the pump doesn't make any sense I really think it looks cool. The way your hoses are set up makes it look like some kind of water slide or tornado.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I edited my comment while you were posting (it's still there if you want to read it).
> It's still weird because you're PSU is 190mm long which is only 50mm more than mine and with the 280mm rad you should be left with 113mm but with your 240mm rad it looks like you've barely got 50mm (PSU cables counted in). Did anybody care to measure the case ? There's no way it's 613mm deep if you've got so less empty space unless you're rad is longer than 317mm which would surprise me from a 240mm.
> EDIT: looks like 240s are usually 280mm long. So yeah, the little space you've got there is really weird.


I have some work to do to my screens and desk area so while that is being done I'll try to make sure I take the side panel off and take some measurements for you


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I have some work to do to my screens and desk area so while that is being done I'll try to make sure I take the side panel off and take some measurements for you


Oh, well I didn't mean to ask you to do it but thanks







.
At least that way I'll no were I stand.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Oh, well I didn't mean to ask you to do it but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> At least that way I'll no were I stand.


np anytime I like to help out


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## pirates712

Question, has anyone put a fan behind the right panel (where the wires go) blowing into the access hole for the cpu socket?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pirates712*
> 
> Question, has anyone put a fan behind the right panel (where the wires go) blowing into the access hole for the cpu socket?


Nope, and no point, really. Then again, most of us are watercooling....soooo....


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nope, and no point, really. Then again, most of us are watercooling....soooo....


what xnine said...dunno why youd wanna cool the back of your mobo for anyway


----------



## Shiv3rST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Welcome and Gratz on first post.
> Hell of a 1st post btw. Very sexy looking phantom


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> You should definitely grab a couple of 45 angled rotary fittings for the rad to cpu block connection. That would really clean up the look with out that big ol' loop of tubing there. Otherwise looks great!


Sounds like a very good idea to me, the problem during the build was that I ran out of fittings








I will have to orders those 45 angled fittings together with some more tubing, since I ran out of tubing too








But I'm gonna wait to order, since the temps are very disturbing..
Will have to order a second rad as well to fix that problem, thinking of a 140 rad to place in front of the 140mm fan..


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> np anytime I like to help out


I just realized that on the first page there was link to "NZXT Phantom Interior Specifications". But it's just the Phantom's specs, I don't know why they'd called it "Interiror specs" but ok I guess...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Don't forget that the length dimension for the phantom accounts for that big plastic protrusion at the lower front, not just the metal front to metal back pieces.
> Is that your lost space?
> Darlene


I thought about that earlier today, it seems like that part with the part that holds the front fan could add up to 113mm.
But that also made me realize the case didn't actually have a 540mm height because they counted the "useless" space above the the 200mm fans.

That being said I kind of feel sick about this. I mean they don't mention anywhere the actual space you've got for your stuff. And really, who cares about total size (the space the case will take) when buying a full case ? They should add interior dimensions for cases with so much unusable space. over 10cm on height and depth is kind of a big deal. Just saying.


----------



## pirates712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> what xnine said...dunno why youd wanna cool the back of your mobo for anyway


I dunno







. I have an extra fan connector because I switched to a windowed side panel, and I noticed the backplate (Crosshair V, FX8150) gets up to around 55c so I was just wondering if anyone had experimented with that. I'm actually watercooling the cpu and the mobo with an external 240 and 360 radiator.


----------



## kgtuning

lol I use the space above where the 200mm would be for two fans. I wouldn't call it useless.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Dam, looks great but I hadn't realized a 240 would take so much space down there. So I really have to ask, is there any chance a 280 would fit ?
> Because I was seriously thinking about going second hand for a watercooling loop and that's the kind of rad that had came up.
> Oh and how thick exactly is that rad please ?
> Phantom is 623mm deep, the rad I wanted to put down there was 317mm long and my PSU is 140mm long (without counting the space required to bend the cables). Which means that I'd be left with a comfy 163mm of nothing. But in your rig with a 240mm rad you barely have any space left, I mean, what's up with that ?


The space at the bottom of the case is about 525mm x 180mm, the length of my psu is 190mm, the length of my rad is 275mm, the gap between my psu and rad is 40mm, the gap between the rad and front case fan mount is 20mm, the XSPC rx 280 rad is 320mm so I don't think it will fit in the bottom as it is 45mm longer.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> The space at the bottom of the case is about 525mm x 180mm, the length of my psu is 190mm, the length of my rad is 275mm, the gap between my psu and rad is 40mm, the gap between the rad and front case fan mount is 20mm, the XSPC rx 280 rad is 320mm so I don't think it will fit in the bottom as it is 45mm longer.


Can't seem to find a way to order XSPC in France... I was going to get a 55mm thick EK one. Which was 317mm long (about the same length as the one you mentioned).
I did some quick drawing at smaller scale (1mm=10mm) and I counted the front thing plus the front fan's mount as 110mm leaving me 515mm of space. With my PSU's size and that amount of space I was left with a 45mm gap between the PSU and Rad without counting cables.
Now with the actual numbers you gave me I've got an extra 10mm. So if I leave 5mm between the front fan mount and rad I'll have exactly 63mm between my PSU and Rad (still not taking the cables into account). The cables shouldn't take any more than 30 to 50mm meaning I'd have enough space if I stick to my current PSU (which I have no reason not to as of now) but it wouldn't look quite exactly as clean as I'd thought ( I was thinking there would be a way bigger gap between my PSU's cables and the rad, but I was initially going for a 240mm rad).
EDIT: thanks for the dimensions by the way







.

The reason I was considering a 280mm rad is because I can get a second hand one with 4 NF P14 FLX Noctua fans for 30-50€. But last night I started thinking and realized a 280 rad despite it seeming close to a 240mm size-wise was actually way bigger (140*280=39200 whereas 120*240 equals to only 28800 which means a 280mm rad has 36% more potential, more impressive is that a 360mm rad is only about 10% bigger than it's equal 280mm version). After doing the math I really wonder why people stick to 240mm rads or even go through the hustle of getting a 360mm up top (on which you can only have 5 fans in a modded Phantom). Because 140mm fans and 120mm fans are about the same price but you'd need 6 of them for a 360mm (5 in most phantoms) and only 4 for a 280mm rad. Considering the cost of fans those 2 fans, if you were on a tight budget only getting 4 could make a big difference as you could afford some angled fittings/barbs (I'm not quite the expert and still don't understand the pros and cons of each).


----------



## steelkevin

Received my NZXT package this morning, was nicely packed.
In it was 200mm Blue LED fan, the 2 LEDs (power and HDD) with the power and rest buttons (it's a chunk of cables) and a brand new fan controller.
So this afternoon I decided to grab a pair of 75ml "air cans", a screwdriver, zip ties and pair of scissors and redo the cable management so I wouldn't have cables hanging in front of the right panel's mesh and my SDD and HDD could go the right way instead of hanging upside down.

I didn't take photos of the final result that looks better than before but I did however take photos of the old and new fan controllers as they were nothing alike.

Old one (stock):



New one:



The old one really looks shockingly cheap (bent stuff, glue all over the place...) whereas the new one is nice and clean (it's got an incredible amount of condensators compared to the old one that only had a couple of bent ones).


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Received my NZXT package this morning, was nicely packed.
> In it was 200mm Blue LED fan, the 2 LEDs (power and HDD) with the power and rest buttons (it's a chunk of cables) and a brand new fan controller.
> So this afternoon I decided to grab a pair of 75ml "air cans", a screwdriver, zip ties and pair of scissors and redo the cable management so I wouldn't have cables hanging in front of the right panel's mesh and my SDD and HDD could go the right way instead of hanging upside down.
> I didn't take photos of the final result that looks better than before but I did however take photos of the old and new fan controllers as they were nothing alike.
> Old one (stock):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old one really looks shockingly cheap (bent stuff, glue all over the place...) whereas the new one is nice and clean (it's got an incredible amount of condensators compared to the old one that only had a couple of bent ones).


Hmm very facinating, I think both of my sets are the old revision. I imagine that NZXT probably changed suppliers or they sent in for some revisions on the design.


----------



## steelkevin

I know this isn't a watercooling thread but as someone said a page ago or so, most of you guys water cool your PCs.
Here's my question, how many rads can a *Laing DDC-1 Plus 12 Volts* (*Swiftech MCP355* ) handle ?
If you need an idea of the kind of rads I want it to be able to handle they're *EK-CoolStream RAD XTC* (280) .


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I know this isn't a watercooling thread but as someone said a page ago or so, most of you guys water cool your PCs.
> Here's my question, how many rads can a *Laing DDC-1 Plus 12 Volts* (*Swiftech MCP355* ) handle ?
> If you need an idea of the kind of rads I want it to be able to handle they're *EK-CoolStream RAD XTC* (280) .


It's not that simple. How many blocks? How restrictive are the blocks? How restrictive are the rads? What size tubing?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> It's not that simple. How many blocks? How restrictive are the blocks? How restrictive are the rads? What size tubing?


The block would be a Supreme HF Full Copper.
Later, maybe nexy year with the 7** cards I'll watercool one in replacement of my 560Ti. I'll never SLI cards btw.
The rads are those mentionned (either a single one or two).
As for tubing I did quite a lot of reading last night and it looks like that pump works better with small hose (the D5 would be for the more common thick hose).

Could a single one of those rads cool a GPU and CPU ? (I heard the EX 360 was overkill for a single CPU and could handle a GPU too)

EDIT: the pump has an alphacool plexi top


----------



## nick2012

plz tellme how to fix this


----------



## nekym78

http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20fr.htm


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick2012*
> 
> plz tellme how to fix this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekym78*
> 
> http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-phan%20fr.htm


I wouldn't jump to buying a new panel yet. Since the top half of the one pin is gone, it's pretty much unfixable. You should contact NZXT about your problem. They're usually really good about that stuff and might replace it. No guarantees, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## steelkevin

I actually intentionally cut off one of those (the top one between the HDD LED and the USB3 port) with a knife because it was too thick or whatever and it took me forever to lift the top everytime (not to mention to be able to eventually lift it I had to damage part of the paint).

If your front panel doesn't wobble then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I actually intentionally cut off one of those (the top one between the HDD LED and the USB3 port) with a knife because it was too thick or whatever and it took me forever to lift the top everytime (not to mention to be able to eventually lift it I had to damage part of the paint).
> If your front panel doesn't wobble then I wouldn't bother.


That happens to other people too? I thought I had done something wrong. I had to go from the inside of the case and push it out last time. NZXT really needs to develop a new attachment system; even screws would be more convenient IMO.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That happens to other people too? I thought I had done something wrong. I had to go from the inside of the case and push it out last time. NZXT really needs to develop a new attachment system; even screws would be more convenient IMO.


Actually, I'd asked about it here but nobody seemed to understand what I meant. I couldn't push it out from the inside so I had to use hard metal stuff like a ruler and use it as a liver...

And they're system is fine it's just the one that's messed up.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Actually, I'd asked about it here but nobody seemed to understand what I meant. I couldn't push it out from the inside so I had to use hard metal stuff like a ruler and use it as a liver...
> And they're system is fine it's just the one that's messed up.


I feel like I am going to snap the top panel when I am trying to take it off. To push it out, I have to push it very hard and lever it at the same time; it is annoying.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I feel like I am going to snap the top panel when I am trying to take it off. To push it out, I have to push it very hard and lever it at the same time; it is annoying.


Just imagine when you add layers of paint to your build. I had to use my metal file on the holes a bit to make it work with painted panels.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Just imagine when you add layers of paint to your build. I had to use my metal file on the holes a bit to make it work with painted panels.


That'd explain why in his case (if he ever painted those parts) but I never painted a thing on my case and yet there was that one stick that was just stuck in there.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> That'd explain why in his case (if he ever painted those parts) but I never painted a thing on my case and yet there was that one stick that was just stuck in there.


I had one that was stuck too, I thought I was going to break the thing but I got it free by pushing on the back side of the stick/pin.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I had one that was stuck too, I thought I was going to break the thing but I got it free by pushing on the back side of the stick/pin.


It's worst when you have it stuck next to your power button; it is hard enough already to fit around the power button.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's worst when you have it stuck next to your power button; it is hard enough already to fit around the power button.


lol the one that stuck on my case was the next one back. yeah mine still get a bit stuck but I painted that part of the chassis flat black so its more my fault.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> The block would be a Supreme HF Full Copper.
> Later, maybe nexy year with the 7** cards I'll watercool one in replacement of my 560Ti. I'll never SLI cards btw.
> The rads are those mentionned (either a single one or two).
> As for tubing I did quite a lot of reading last night and it looks like that pump works better with small hose (the D5 would be for the more common thick hose).
> Could a single one of those rads cool a GPU and CPU ? (I heard the EX 360 was overkill for a single CPU and could handle a GPU too)
> EDIT: the pump has an alphacool plexi top


So are you still wondering how many rads it can handle? With just a CPU and GPU it should have no problem handling 1or 2 (maybe 3) rads so long as they aren't extremely restrictive. Yes most people actually go overkill on the rad side of things. A decent 360 rad should be enough for a CPU and GPU. And if you're talking about a 7 series card it should be even cooler than the 6 series to begin with. So start with a single 360 rad and go from there. You could use whatever tubing size you prefer with just the CPU in the loop.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> So are you still wondering how many rads it can handle? With just a CPU and GPU it should have no problem handling 1or 2 (maybe 3) rads so long as they aren't extremely restrictive. Yes most people actually go overkill on the rad side of things. A decent 360 rad should be enough for a CPU and GPU. And if you're talking about a 7 series card it should be even cooler than the 6 series to begin with. So start with a single 360 rad and go from there. You could use whatever tubing size you prefer with just the CPU in the loop.


Ok, thanks for that







.
Thing is I'm going second hand on the WB, rads, pump+top and at least the first fans.
As I was saying maybe a week or two ago, I can get the mentionned parts for 120€ and I could probably negotiate the second rad for barely anything (20€). And I'd order tubing, fittings, liquid, a 250ml reservoir and maybe some Mayhem's dark blue dye (my dad's back in England for another week so I could ship it to his mum's for him to bring back, you can't get that stuff in France, as most of the good UK products...). Then I'd look into fans to push/pull...

You think those rads are too restrictive (the guy was running mobo+CPU+2 7970s on that loop with 8 fans).


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok, thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thing is I'm going second hand on the WB, rads, pump+top and at least the first fans.
> As I was saying maybe a week or two ago, I can get the mentionned parts for 120€ and I could probably negotiate the second rad for barely anything (20€). And I'd order tubing, fittings, liquid, a 250ml reservoir and maybe some Mayhem's dark blue dye (my dad's back in England for another week so I could ship it to his mum's for him to bring back, you can't get that stuff in France, as most of the good UK products...). Then I'd look into fans to push/pull...
> You think those rads are too restrictive (the guy was running mobo+CPU+2 7970s on that loop with 8 fans).


No I don't know about them do a search I'm sure you can find a review that talks about how restrictive they are. If you can get the second rad for cheap why not? Also if the guy was already running all that stuff off that pump that pretty much shows it'll work. Make some measurements before buying that 250ml tube res. Lots of people have issues fitting them in Phantoms as this case isn't very tall.


----------



## steelkevin

I made myself a couple of "paper reservoirs". A 250 and a 150. Seems like 200 is what I'd want but I've got to check if those even exist first ^^.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I made myself a couple of "paper reservoirs". A 250 and a 150. Seems like 200 is what I'd want but I've got to check if those even exist first ^^.


From what I understand, reservoirs tend to be increments of standard fan sizes plus some small overhead, so I'm sure you can find a 200x200 (which will end up closer to 230x205), but probably not something like a 120X200. You can definitely get 120x120 and 120 x 240, but probably not something in between.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> From what I understand, reservoirs tend to be increments of standard fan sizes plus some small overhead, so I'm sure you can find a 200x200 (which will end up closer to 230x205), but probably not something like a 120X200. You can definitely get 120x120 and 120 x 240, but probably not something in between.


Seems like maybe you're talking about rads not reservoirs?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Seems like maybe you're talking about rads not reservoirs?


oh... Yes, I am. My apologies.

I bet it wouldn't be difficult to get something custom. I'd offer, but I can't ship to... France? Is that where you're from? I can't ship outside of the US anyway.

But I bet you could make something custom for cheaper than anyone else could.


----------



## patrickjane

Hi i'm currently modding my phantom and am having trouble removing the trim on the top right
any suggestions will be helpfull


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjane*
> 
> Hi i'm currently modding my phantom and am having trouble removing the trim on the top right
> any suggestions will be helpfull


The trim around the fan controller?


----------



## patrickjane

yes


----------



## 6steven9

Ya I failed when I tried to remove it to paint it, it's very flimsy held on there by glue i just pryed it out and it broke so I was sad I ordered a replacement top panel because I couldn't stand looking at my failure.....but if all you want to do is remove it and not worry about that condition you should be able to pry it out it's just glue and not a lot of it or at least there wasn't on mine but if you just want to paint it then i recommend just taping around it and painting it with it still attached like i've seen other people do, wish I saw how other people did it before I tried....


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Ya I failed when I tried to remove it to paint it, it's very flimsy held on there by glue i just pryed it out and it broke so I was sad I ordered a replacement top panel because I couldn't stand looking at my failure.....but if all you want to do is remove it and not worry about that condition you should be able to pry it out it's just glue and not a lot of it or at least there wasn't on mine but if you just want to paint it then i recommend just taping around it and painting it with it still attached like i've seen other people do, wish I saw how other people did it before I tried....


I ditches the fan controller and made a piece that goes into that hole. But I'm rethinking it and I may just pry the whole trim piece out and do that whole trim piece in aluminium.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> oh... Yes, I am. My apologies.
> I bet it wouldn't be difficult to get something custom. I'd offer, but I can't ship to... France? Is that where you're from? I can't ship outside of the US anyway.
> But I bet you could make something custom for cheaper than anyone else could.


It's nice to even think about it, thanks. But yes, I'm still in France.
I'd rather not make something custom because the thing I'm not saying is that I go to my dad's (~200km drive) every month's first weekend. Which basically means I'll be moving my PC not once but twice a month. I hear many fear the fact of moving their water cooled rig but I really don't know why. Is it because stuff might get loose thus causing a or several leaks ? Or is it that the water's not supposed to move around when the pump's off ? I was thinking that maybe I could empty the loop before hitting the road but then I realized that you had to take the CPU's WB off (correct ?) and I really can't see myself doing that twice a month, not because it's annoying (I wouldn't know that anyway), but because that'd mean having to buy a lot of thermal compound (I read that air could get between the thermal compound and CPU if you didn't change it).

Does anybody know of easier ways to empty / refill a loop (like without having to take the wb out) ?

What are the reasons behind fearing to move a water cooled PC ?

Thanks.

EDIT: and there must be 200*50mm tube reservoirs seeing as alphacool sell *200*50mm plexi tube* replacement parts


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> It's nice to even think about it, thanks. But yes, I'm still in France.
> I'd rather not make something custom because the thing I'm not saying is that I go to my dad's (~200km drive) every month's first weekend. Which basically means I'll be moving my PC not once but twice a month. I hear many fear the fact of moving their water cooled rig but I really don't know why. Is it because stuff might get loose thus causing a or several leaks ? Or is it that the water's not supposed to move around when the pump's off ? I was thinking that maybe I could empty the loop before hitting the road but then I realized that you had to take the CPU's WB off (correct ?) and I really can't see myself doing that twice a month, not because it's annoying (I wouldn't know that anyway), but because that'd mean having to buy a lot of thermal compound (I read that air could get between the thermal compound and CPU if you didn't change it).
> Does anybody know of easier ways to empty / refill a loop (like without having to take the wb out) ?
> What are the reasons behind fearing to move a water cooled PC ?
> Thanks.
> EDIT: and there must be 200*50mm tube reservoirs seeing as alphacool sell *200*50mm plexi tube* replacement parts


I see that on alphacool site. I have the 250 Lt. Maybe the tube is only 200mm and the end caps make up the other 50mm. Idk, I can measure it when I get home this afternoon....6 hours from now.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I see that on alphacool site. I have the 250 Lt. Maybe the tube is only 200mm and the end caps make up the other 50mm. Idk, I can measure it when I get home this afternoon....6 hours from now.


Well it could be that but they also sell 250mm ones but if you're correct those would be for 300mm reservoirs.

I've been looking around and really I'm surprised of a few things:
- The price of reservoirs.
- The lack of information on their purpose and full guides on them.
- Copper editions and the fact they're cheaper than the black plastic ones.
Oh and there aren't many Phantom owners who actually use reservoirs (at least not tube reservoirs).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Well it could be that but they also sell 250mm ones but if you're correct those would be for 300mm reservoirs.
> I've been looking around and really I'm surprised of a few things:
> - The price of reservoirs.
> - The lack of information on their purpose and full guides on them.
> - Copper editions and the fact they're cheaper than the black plastic ones.
> Oh and there aren't many Phantom owners who actually use reservoirs (at least not tube reservoirs).


Sorry I think I confused you....I have the 250 Lt and my thought was the tube is maybe 200 but each end cap is 25 mm. So both caps plus the res is 250mm. As far as I understand it, a res is for more liquid volume. The more volume you have the more heat can be absorbed. And in my phantom I will be using two Alphacool 250 Lt tube res.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Sorry I think I confused you....I have the 250 Lt and my thought was the tube is maybe 200 but each end cap is 25 mm. So both caps plus the res is 250mm. As far as I understand it, a res is for more liquid volume. The more volume you have the more heat can be absorbed. And in my phantom I will be using two Alphacool 250 Lt tube res.


Oh... well actually it seems like I confused you into thinking that you'd confused me because you just rephrased what you'd said and it's exactly what I'd understood







.
Anyway, Double 250 reservoirs sounds like a lot, I think I remember badomen doing it on the ME3 build (reminds me it's been a while since I last went to that work blog) so it is feasible. Loving you work so far btw







.

Like 10minutes ago I thought about something, see the guy who's selling me the parts has what appears to be an *Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250* reservoir, thing is, it looks like **** because of all the filth or whatnot. Here's a picture of it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now what I was thinking was that maybe, if I threw his plexi tube away and *if* the other parts weren't as filthy and could be cleaned, I could buy a *60x150mm tube* and use that which would bring the total size of the reservoir down to 170mm (like the 150 version) or a 200mm cylinder making it a 220mm reservoir and the cost down to 11€ instead of 25/30€.
But that's *if* it is indeed that model, *if* the other parts are cleanable and *if* he lets it go for free as he won't be able to sell it anyway.

It's a really a pain that reservoirs cost so much. It's not like they made out of anything expensive anyway...


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> It's a really a pain that reservoirs cost so much. It's not like they made out of anything expensive anyway...


Maybe they aren't made out of expensive material, but the process of making them may be expensive. Notice how the ends of the acrylic tube are threaded? That is NOT easy to do correctly.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Maybe they aren't made out of expensive material, but the process of making them may be expensive. Notice how the ends of the acrylic tube are threaded? That is NOT easy to do correctly.


I don't claim to know anything about manufacturing costs (nor even reservoirs themselves) so if you say they cost a lot to manufacture then ok.
I'm just saying that it doesn't feel like anything that'd cost over 15€. For someone like me without any knowledge 25 to 30€ for a reservoir actually looks really expensive (the 5.25" ones are even worse...).


----------



## num1son

I actually feel like reservoirs are fairly priced.


----------



## steelkevin

How much do they cost in the US ?


----------



## num1son

$38 USD
$42 USD

There are more expensive options are out there, but I don't see any need personally for any other brands. Also when comparing to other PC items seems like a steal!


----------



## kgtuning

no gpu but you get the idea..this was today. that res is the Alphacool 250LT.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Oh... well actually it seems like I confused you into thinking that you'd confused me because you just rephrased what you'd said and it's exactly what I'd understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway, Double 250 reservoirs sounds like a lot, I think I remember badomen doing it on the ME3 build (reminds me it's been a while since I last went to that work blog) so it is feasible. Loving you work so far btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Like 10minutes ago I thought about something, see the guy who's selling me the parts has what appears to be an *Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250* reservoir, thing is, it looks like **** because of all the filth or whatnot. Here's a picture of it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I was thinking was that maybe, if I threw his plexi tube away and *if* the other parts weren't as filthy and could be cleaned, I could buy a *60x150mm tube* and use that which would bring the total size of the reservoir down to 170mm (like the 150 version) or a 200mm cylinder making it a 220mm reservoir and the cost down to 11€ instead of 25/30€.
> But that's *if* it is indeed that model, *if* the other parts are cleanable and *if* he lets it go for free as he won't be able to sell it anyway.
> It's a really a pain that reservoirs cost so much. It's not like they made out of anything expensive anyway...


Thanks man. 2-250's may be a lot but I think it will work. I think that HF-38 may be able to be cleaned...hmmm maybe he used tap water, almost looks like "hard water" stains.

On a different note would anyone be able to tell how much a 6950 hangs off the motherboard towards the 5.25 bays? just wondering if I can really fit that 250 res in there.


----------



## steelkevin

@num1son: I respect your opinion but really don't understand it. For you americans they're even more expensive. You can get 8GB of Ram for 45€, a 360 swiftech rad (that popular one, MCR something perhaps ?) for 55€, tubing is between 1.80 and 7€ a meter etc etc... and yet you find that reservoirs at their actual price are given (stolen).

@Kgtuning: Well seeing it like that (it was the one I was considering) I feel like it isn't as big as i pictured (and drew) it. In fact it takes all my concerns about it's looks away too







. Thanks a lot about that.
Looking forward to the next update on your workblog







.

@Whoever mentionned NCIX's watercooling videos, I just watched the 4parts and I didn't think itould but it did help on many points and once you get past the whole "promoting the sponsor and trying to sell his latest product althoughr the previous version is as good" it's really interesting







.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @num1son: I respect your opinion but really don't understand it. For you americans they're even more expensive. You can get 8GB of Ram for 45€, a 360 swiftech rad (that popular one, MCR something perhaps ?) for 55€, tubing is between 1.80 and 7€ a meter etc etc... and yet you find that reservoirs at their actual price are given (stolen).
> @Kgtuning: Well seeing it like that (it was the one I was considering) I feel like it isn't as big as i pictured (and drew) it. In fact it takes all my concerns about it's looks away too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks a lot about that.
> Looking forward to the next update on your workblog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Glad I could help! lol an update is coming, I had so many set backs with the shroud and reconsidered the design many times. Thanks to Erakith for pushing me! I almost went with the 400mm alphacool res, lmao. but I thought better of it. 16 inches of res is a bit much even for a full tower.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @num1son: I respect your opinion but really don't understand it. For you americans they're even more expensive. You can get 8GB of Ram for 45€, a 360 swiftech rad (that popular one, MCR something perhaps ?) for 55€, tubing is between 1.80 and 7€ a meter etc etc... and yet you find that reservoirs at their actual price are given (stolen).
> @Kgtuning: Well seeing it like that (it was the one I was considering) I feel like it isn't as big as i pictured (and drew) it. In fact it takes all my concerns about it's looks away too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks a lot about that.
> Looking forward to the next update on your workblog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> @Whoever mentionned NCIX's watercooling videos, I just watched the 4parts and I didn't think itould but it did help on many points and once you get past the whole "promoting the sponsor and trying to sell his latest product althoughr the previous version is as good" it's really interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Umm GPU $600 USD
CPU $300 USD
MOBO $300 USD
Res $40 - Not a big deal...besides I can't make a tube res out of acrylic can you?


----------



## steelkevin

No, i can not. But then again neither can I make a GPU, mobo, rad, wb, ram, fittings and so on. I can make a table or a shelf with wood though. I really doubt many if any can make a cylinder reservoir out of acrylic. And correct me if I wrong but they probably don't use people to like handcraft reservoirs from scratcth. My guess is they use machines for everything except maybe tightening the ends which is what pretty much any human can do right.

(This is going nowhere, I'm still not getting you).

Btw, why would you pick the most expensive and essential components (which a reservoir isn't) ?
and you didn't just pick the average most expensive parts in a PC (200 CPU, 150 mobo, 200-300 for a GPU) but high end ones whereas the res was an average one.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> No, i can not. But then again neither can I make a GPU, mobo, rad, wb, ram, fittings and so on. I can make a table or a shelf with wood though. I really doubt many if any can make a cylinder reservoir out of acrylic. And correct me if I wrong but they probably don't use people to like handcraft reservoirs from scratcth. My guess is they use machines for everything except maybe tightening the ends which is what pretty much any human can do right.
> (This is going nowhere, I'm still not getting you).
> Btw, why would you pick the most expensive and essential components (which a reservoir isn't) ?
> and you didn't just pick the average most expensive parts in a PC (200 CPU, 150 mobo, 200-300 for a GPU) but high end ones whereas the res was an average one.


Because a res is an acrylic tube which is no different from any other. Where paying more for hardware gets you more (generally) functionality. Just listing prices of things I've purchased.

It's not worth trying to explain to you. I don't think you're really trying to understand or it's getting lost in the language.


----------



## X-Nine

You'd be surprised just how little markup there is on technology items. For small, niche products like computer cases, graphics cards, watercooling.... it's expensive to design, to manufacture, to advertise, to ship. There's very little profit in it. You really have to sell a LOT of items to make a profit, unless you're doing it all by yourself, which then, you still have to have the design software and machinery.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You'd be surprised just how little markup there is on technology items. For small, niche products like computer cases, graphics cards, watercooling.... it's expensive to design, to manufacture, to advertise, to ship. There's very little profit in it. You really have to sell a LOT of items to make a profit, unless you're doing it all by yourself, which then, you still have to have the design software and machinery.


I did not know that, When I sold car audio, that has a silly mark up. lol.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You'd be surprised just how little markup there is on technology items. For small, niche products like computer cases, graphics cards, watercooling.... it's expensive to design, to manufacture, to advertise, to ship. There's very little profit in it. You really have to sell a LOT of items to make a profit, unless you're doing it all by yourself, which then, you still have to have the design software and machinery.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that, When I sold car audio, that has a silly mark up. lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the computer industry, unless you're a big time seller like Dell, HP, etc., has very little markup. Since everyone here essentially buys niche products for their desktops, it's hard to see. We are still a minority in the grand scheme of technology. Car audio sells by the truckload.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, the computer industry, unless you're a big time seller like Dell, HP, etc., has very little markup. Since everyone here essentially buys niche products for their desktops, it's hard to see. We are still a minority in the grand scheme of technology. Car audio sells by the truckload.


interesting to know. yeah almost everyone likes being able to listen to music.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I really doubt many if any can make a cylinder reservoir out of acrylic.


I can. From scratch, by hand. With no fancy machinery. I do not hide this fact.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I can. From scratch, by hand. With no fancy machinery. I do not hide this fact.


If you really can then I'm very impressed.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## Shiv3rST

Hey guys

I have a little question since the temps in my Phantom increased with watercooling instead of decreasing.
I think the problem is that the fans on the radiator are blowing the warm wind in the case.
But the problem is that I cant put them on the other site of the rad because there is simply no room to do that.
I did see some pics of Phantoms with a 360 rad on top with the fanse blowing the hot air out of the case.
Does anyone know how to fix this?

Here are some pics that illustrate what I mean:


----------



## num1son

Just flip them so they pull air through the rad and vent out the top


----------



## kgtuning

All my rad fans will blow out. 3 push 2 pull. As of right now the 2 pull fans are the only ones running until I get my loop together.


----------



## Shiv3rST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> All my rad fans will blow out. 3 push 2 pull. As of right now the 2 pull fans are the only ones running until I get my loop together.


So you have a 360 rad in your Phantom with fans on both sides?
Can you tell me how you did that? I just dont get those fans under the rad because I got no room..


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiv3rST*
> 
> So you have a 360 rad in your Phantom with fans on both sides?
> Can you tell me how you did that? I just dont get those fans under the rad because I got no room..


I suppose it's either because your rad is thicker than his or because you're using the stands that came with the case. He's using a custom bracket.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiv3rST*
> 
> So you have a 360 rad in your Phantom with fans on both sides?
> Can you tell me how you did that? I just dont get those fans under the rad because I got no room..


So I made a custom bracket and I have thin radiator..ie Swiftech MCR-320. I believe it is 30mm thick.



It is also offset to one side away from the motherboard.



As you can see in this picture I had to alter the radiator plate because it was too far back. My 1/2 by 3/4 compression fitting would hit the I/O panel. lol. but I am in the process of making a new radiator plate to sit a little farther off the motherboard and sit a half inch more forward.



And this picture is when I first installed the motherboard and had not hidden that 8 pin cable but the radiator is in there. and the lower fans even though they are not on there do fit but I did modify the 8 pin cpu cable plug just to make sure there was not going to be a problem.
I will find a picture of the plug..


----------



## kgtuning

like I said I trimmed the plug down... that way the last fan would not damage it or the board.


----------



## patrickjane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> The trim around the fan controller?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Ya I failed when I tried to remove it to paint it, it's very flimsy held on there by glue i just pryed it out and it broke so I was sad I ordered a replacement top panel because I couldn't stand looking at my failure.....but if all you want to do is remove it and not worry about that condition you should be able to pry it out it's just glue and not a lot of it or at least there wasn't on mine but if you just want to paint it then i recommend just taping around it and painting it with it still attached like i've seen other people do, wish I saw how other people did it before I tried....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I ditches the fan controller and made a piece that goes into that hole. But I'm rethinking it and I may just pry the whole trim piece out and do that whole trim piece in aluminium.


Thx for the help but Unfortunatley i broke it i'd like to ask how or where do you go to order a new top panel


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjane*
> 
> Thx for the help but Unfortunatley i broke it i'd like to ask how or where do you go to order a new top panel


That sucks... send a PM to " XNINE " he is our NZXT rep on here. He might be able to help you out in ordering.


----------



## pirates712

My 'lil guy


----------



## kgtuning

Looks good, I am not a big fan of external radiators but it seems you've done a good job.


----------



## Pikoy

yeah same here its just scary for me if there any happenings but maybe you can make it look good and protect the tubes that would be a great plus







i think


----------



## steelkevin

Does anybody know better software to draw 2D shapes ? With paint for example I can't create a rectangle of 317*55 and move it where I need it and later on be able to move it again all I can do is pick the shape and then I've got to stretch it to the right dimensions and once it's put down you can't move it anymore.
Not quite sure if I'm making sense here, it's basically to do what I'd draw on a paper (case+rad+psu etc...) but on a pc.


----------



## Pikoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Does anybody know better software to draw 2D shapes ? With paint for example I can't create a rectangle of 317*55 and move it where I need it and later on be able to move it again all I can do is pick the shape and then I've got to stretch it to the right dimensions and once it's put down you can't move it anymore.
> Not quite sure if I'm making sense here, it's basically to do what I'd draw on a paper (case+rad+psu etc...) but on a pc.


microsoft expression


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikoy*
> 
> microsoft expression


Thank you. And you answered really quick.
Just one last thing though, which one is it, looks like there's a lot of different "expressions"


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Thank you. And you answered really quick.
> Just one last thing though, which one is it, looks like there's a lot of different "expressions"


You could even use word or publisher, both Microsoft.


----------



## Shiv3rST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I suppose it's either because your rad is thicker than his or because you're using the stands that came with the case. He's using a custom bracket.


Maybe its both like you said








I just drilled some holes on top so the rad wil keep its place, plus my rad is a looooot thicker..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So I made a custom bracket and I have thin radiator..ie Swiftech MCR-320. I believe it is 30mm thick.
> 
> It is also offset to one side away from the motherboard.
> 
> As you can see in this picture I had to alter the radiator plate because it was too far back. My 1/2 by 3/4 compression fitting would hit the I/O panel. lol. but I am in the process of making a new radiator plate to sit a little farther off the motherboard and sit a half inch more forward.
> 
> And this picture is when I first installed the motherboard and had not hidden that 8 pin cable but the radiator is in there. and the lower fans even though they are not on there do fit but I did modify the 8 pin cpu cable plug just to make sure there was not going to be a problem.
> I will find a picture of the plug..


Wauw that looks really great! Did you cut it with a Dremel or...?
First thing I notice, your rad fits mutch better with the Phantom than mine.
Yours is 30mm thick, my Black Ice is 5,3mm..
So that makes a lot of difference








A friend of mine wants to trade rads, he has a Swiftech too, so I'll give it a go and try to fit that one in.
I now placed the 140 rad in posistion, temps are much much better now.
But with that Swiftech, maybe things will cool down even more!

And yes, that plug.. Hate it








Is that just a different plug you placed?

Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## kgtuning

@ shiv3rst.. no dremel here, that radiator mount is actually cut with a sawzall and then filed down. Hopefully in the next few days I will my new radiator mount done. I don't think the Swiftech rad is better then the black ice. But maybe it will work better for you. And as far as the 8 pin, I had an 8 pin extension hanging around so I depined it and filed it down. I think its about 1/8 to 3/16 shorter then the factory one. You are very welcome, I had a lot of the same questions when I first joined OCN. Glad to help.


----------



## bkngo

Hey guys just joined







very awesome thread... Here's my baby...


----------



## X-Nine

hmmm, looks like you have an Apple Cinema Display there.... 30"?


----------



## bkngo

yep


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkngo*
> 
> yep










I had a 23" one during their second run... I think in 2004...? It still works great. It's with my Girlfriend right now in the rig I built her. And if anyone talks bad about your monitor, jsut tell em to suck it. Apple has some insanely good monitors.


----------



## bkngo

LOL... I had this since 2010. It was the last 30" apple made before the 27" LED screens... It is the best screen I had yet... I did a lot of research between the 30" screens (dell, hp, etc) and Apple won







looks great playing mw3, bf3, crysis2 at 2560 x 1600


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkngo*
> 
> LOL... I had this since 2010. It was the last 30" apple made before the 27" LED screens... It is the best screen I had yet... I did a lot of research between the 30" screens (dell, hp, etc) and Apple won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great playing mw3, bf3, crysis2 at 2560 x 1600


Nice set up!


----------



## Phelan

@bkngo, I have almost that same desk and love it! Great setup by the way.


----------



## KirkyMod

Hi to all, I'm just wondering whether I should still be able to get the Usb 2.0 Phantom shipped to a store in Australia. and if your wondering why its because I already have a Usb 3.0 front panel and I'd imagine its much cheaper to get the 2.0 compare to 3.0. I'm sure Xnine could answer this but if anyone else knows and what the price difference would be please tell me. Also I keep seeing that in America the Phantom has been barely over $100, is shipping the only reason why here it's $190 considering that the AUS dollar is worth more then the US i expected otherwise.
Regards,
KirkyMod
First Post XD


----------



## Joel18

Just got my HyperX Genesis 8gb KIT but still waiting for the HyperX Fan... contemplating about getting ether an AMD phenom ii x4 945 or AMD FX 4100 quad core black edition????? Any thoughts????


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Hi to all, I'm just wondering whether I should still be able to get the Usb 2.0 Phantom shipped to a store in Australia. and if your wondering why its because I already have a Usb 3.0 front panel and I'd imagine its much cheaper to get the 2.0 compare to 3.0. I'm sure Xnine could answer this but if anyone else knows and what the price difference would be please tell me. Also I keep seeing that in America the Phantom has been barely over $100, is shipping the only reason why here it's $190 considering that the AUS dollar is worth more then the US i expected otherwise.
> Regards,
> KirkyMod
> First Post XD


I don't think we even MFG the USB 2.0 kits for the Phantom any longer, so getting one out anywhere wouldn't really be possible. Not to mention we won't be producing the current Phantom for much longer... if at all right now....

As for why it's more expensive in AUS, probably because of shipping.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 23" one during their second run... I think in 2004...? It still works great. It's with my Girlfriend right now in the rig I built her. And if anyone talks bad about your monitor, jsut tell em to suck it. Apple has some insanely good monitors.


No ones deny's this. However those insanely good monitors are insanely priced next to competitors. Srry OT

Back on topic I like the setup Bkngo. Only thing is idk if i could play with my keyboard on a different level than my mouse. Would feel ackward.

Also I believe I have the updated version of that same chair and love it. Only difference is the sidearms but the seating itself is identical.


----------



## kgtuning

I wish I could upload a picture from my phone to here... New radiator mount just about done.


----------



## evil jerry

I have the picture you sent me on FaceBook 18hours ago.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> New radiator mounting plate. Just figured I'd show it before it gets the flat black.


Heck I can just quote what you just posted on Facebook.


----------



## kgtuning

That's great Jerry..thanks!


----------



## Phelan

I just secured a reference 6950 2GB, waterblock, and backplate, so I'll have some updates to come







.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I just secured a reference 6950 2GB, waterblock, and backplate, so I'll have some updates to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice, look foward to seeing it.


----------



## johnvosh

MY current system...


----------



## bkngo

Thanks guys... the mouse pad take up too much room







but im getting use to it.


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't think we even MFG the USB 2.0 kits for the Phantom any longer, so getting one out anywhere wouldn't really be possible. Not to mention we won't be producing the current Phantom for much longer... if at all right now....
> As for why it's more expensive in AUS, probably because of shipping.


What will be replacing the Phantom, or just a new model?
It kinda sucks living in Aus Looking at NewEggs prices it would save me close to $200 in the US.







though i'd probably just buy better hardware in that case.


----------



## steelkevin

As you can see I've decided where everything would go except for the pump and tubing. Please note that the motherboard's and WaterBlock's locations aren't accurate however their dimensions are as everything else. I tested the empty space above the 200mm fans with a 136mm*23mm Game's box elevated to add up to 25mm.

Now it's quite obvious that I'll need a rad mount for the top radiator but I have absolutely no idea of how to do one (I barely have any tools either but I'll probably find someone to borrow them from). Also, how much would the metal cost ?
Secondly, I still have no idea how I'll route the tubing (I've done loads of hand drawn sketches).
As for the pump I'm thinking that since it has to be below the reservoir (or at least that's what I read countless times) and I've got barely any space at the bottom of the case I'll put it on the PSU (since I don't feel like drilling through the PSU I'll probably do as NCIX did in his watercooling guide which was use velcro).

I also have some concerns about cheap Yate Loons I found on aquatuning (please note that they are D14SM when the others are D14SL or SH). Does anybody know if they're any good (I'm looking for silence over performance btw) ?

The liquid I'll be getting is EK UV BLUE premix (1000ml) is that enough or should I take two bottles ?. I want the tubing to be as clear as possible (I've noticed that most of the time reservoir and tubing coolant colors aren't the same and I don't want that to happen) so it could be any of these 8/11mm ones (I'll probably need 2meters but better safe than sorry so I'll take 3meters). I would've gone with 10/13mm but for budget reasons 8/11mm is the best option. I'll be using 8/11mm compression fittings (probably these) but angled ones might be needed so probably the cheap ones from here).

I know that's a lot of questions but it's my first project and I wouldn't want to miss anything (been watching hours of videos, NCIX, and Dazmode have great videos, and reading a lot). Thank you if you took the time to read through all that.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 
> As you can see I've decided where everything would go except for the pump and tubing. Please note that the motherboard's and WaterBlock's locations aren't accurate however their dimensions are as everything else. I tested the empty space above the 200mm fans with a 136mm*23mm Game's box elevated to add up to 25mm.
> Now it's quite obvious that I'll need a rad mount for the top radiator but I have absolutely no idea of how to do one (I barely have any tools either but I'll probably find someone to borrow them from). Also, how much would the metal cost ?
> Secondly, I still have no idea how I'll route the tubing (I've done loads of hand drawn sketches).
> As for the pump I'm thinking that since it has to be below the reservoir (or at least that's what I read countless times) and I've got barely any space at the bottom of the case I'll put it on the PSU (since I don't feel like drilling through the PSU I'll probably do as NCIX did in his watercooling guide which was use velcro).
> I also have some concerns about cheap Yate Loons I found on aquatuning (please note that they are D14SM when the others are D14SL or SH). Does anybody know if they're any good (I'm looking for silence over performance btw) ?
> The liquid I'll be getting is EK UV BLUE premix (1000ml) is that enough or should I take two bottles ?. I want the tubing to be as clear as possible (I've noticed that most of the time reservoir and tubing coolant colors aren't the same and I don't want that to happen) so it could be any of these 8/11mm ones (I'll probably need 2meters but better safe than sorry so I'll take 3meters). I would've gone with 10/13mm but for budget reasons 8/11mm is the best option. I'll be using 8/11mm compression fittings (probably these) but angled ones might be needed so probably the cheap ones from here).
> I know that's a lot of questions but it's my first project and I wouldn't want to miss anything (been watching hours of videos, NCIX, and Dazmode have great videos, and reading a lot). Thank you if you took the time to read through all that.


I have 5 high speed yates on my radiator, rated at 40db and 78 cfm I think. so when I play Tribes or ME3 at normal volume, quiet enough to talk to the wife and kids, I can NOT hear the fans at all. I do not use a fan controller by the way.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I have 5 high speed yates on my radiator, rated at 40db and 78 cfm I think. so when I play Tribes or ME3 at normal volume, quiet enough to talk to the wife and kids, I can NOT hear the fans at all. I do not use a fan controller by the way.


Ok well that's at least one thing I now know







. So I'll take 4 of those for the top rad and will RMA the 4 Noctuas (snap a wing and they'll send a new one) if they've got any problem.

Thanks.

Btw, on the picture the PSU looks way to small but I'm guessing that's because I didn't count the space underneath it (you know, it sits on some rubber feet) and maybe the mobo should be lower (that looks small because it's micro ATX, on the side view picture it's a full ATX board, I was just checking whether or not I'd have problems down the road).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok well that's at least one thing I now know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I'll take 4 of those for the top rad and will RMA the 4 Noctuas (snap a wing and they'll send a new one) if they've got any problem.
> Thanks.
> Btw, on the picture the PSU looks way to small but I'm guessing that's because I didn't count the space underneath it (you know, it sits on some rubber feet) and maybe the mobo should be lower (that looks small because it's micro ATX, on the side view picture it's a full ATX board, I was just checking whether or not I'd have problems down the road).


yeah the Motherboard should be lower but I dont think you need to worry about space with even an ATX, PSU, and the radiator at the bottom. lol that will be the same setup as my case will be down the road. but I will also be running a shroud.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> yeah the Motherboard should be lower but I dont think you need to worry about space with even an ATX, PSU, and the radiator at the bottom. lol that will be the same setup as my case will be down the road. but I will also be running a shroud.


Will you be using a 280mm radiator ? I find it weird but for some reason (probably the lack of choice upon 140mm fans) they're uncommon. Mine will be exactly 317mm long (they're both 280mm EK coolstreams) but nowadays sata ports are on their side and by having the Radiator as close to the left side panel as possible will leave plenty space anyway.
And I actually would have to worry about PSUs, if I ever change my PSU (but it looks like consumption is lowering with every new Gen of GPUs and even CPUs so unless it fails I'm good) for a normally sized one and the cables aren't as far on the right as on my current one (or if it's a modular PSU) the there would be absolutely no space left between the rad and the cables.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Will you be using a 280mm radiator ? I find it weird but for some reason (probably the lack of choice upon 140mm fans) they're uncommon. Mine will be exactly 317mm long (they're both 280mm EK coolstreams) but nowadays sata ports are on their side and by having the Radiator as close to the left side panel as possible will leave plenty space anyway.
> And I actually would have to worry about PSUs, if I ever change my PSU (but it looks like consumption is lowering with every new Gen of GPUs and even CPUs so unless it fails I'm good) for a normally sized one and the cables aren't as far on the right as on my current one (or if it's a modular PSU) the there would be absolutely no space left between the rad and the cables.


I will be doing a 240mm if I end up doing another radiator my rig.


----------



## Davitz

Updated pics of my new phantom case (black / green replaces mono black) and system inc hopefully this weekend :'D


----------



## Joel18

Update on my build


----------



## patrickjane

Hello i'm currently in the middle of my build and i would like to ask how to fit a corsair H100 with its fans and the 200mm fans without remove all the ram cos i'm using cortsair's dominator platinum or do i just remove the H100's 140 mm fans


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjane*
> 
> Hello i'm currently in the middle of my build and i would like to ask how to fit a corsair H100 with its fans and the 200mm fans without remove all the ram cos i'm using cortsair's dominator platinum or do i just remove the H100's 140 mm fans


Mount the rad under the 200mm fans using the brackets nzxt provides. You may or may not be able to put push fans on the bottom of the rad.

Also use short mobo screws to attach the bracket to the rad. Longer screws will dig into the rad fins and may potentially cause a leak.


----------



## wordsfrommike

I've just waiting for two OCZ Vertex 4 128GB 2.5" SSD to arrive, and whilst i do I'm trying to work out the best way to mount them.

I've seen a few different ideas and i was wondering what people think work best?


----------



## patrickjane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Mount the rad under the 200mm fans using the brackets nzxt provides. You may or may not be able to put push fans on the bottom of the rad.
> Also use short mobo screws to attach the bracket to the rad. Longer screws will dig into the rad fins and may potentially cause a leak.


Thx


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordsfrommike*
> 
> I've just waiting for two OCZ Vertex 4 128GB 2.5" SSD to arrive, and whilst i do I'm trying to work out the best way to mount them.
> I've seen a few different ideas and i was wondering what people think work best?


I like my SSD mounts..

 but I got the idea from someone else. lol


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I like my SSD mounts..
> but I got the idea from someone else. lol


Speaking of those, aren't the cables a bit of a mess in the 5.25" bays because of them ?
I'm still looking inot options for my SSD and HDD so that's why I'm asking


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Speaking of those, aren't the cables a bit of a mess in the 5.25" bays because of them ?
> I'm still looking inot options for my SSD and HDD so that's why I'm asking


Yes the wires are not the nicest but without making the wires 5 feet long. I only have a dvd drive in the bottom slot and don't plan on using the rest. My res will be right behind the bays so the wires are not visible. I'd show you a picture but I can't upload from my phone.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Yes the wires are not the nicest but without making the wires 5 feet long. I only have a dvd drive in the bottom slot and don't plan on using the rest. My res will be right behind the bays so the wires are not visible. I'd show you a picture but I can't upload from my phone.


Oh well I'll probably find another solution then (or tuck the wires under the DVD driver which I put in the bottom slot too). I've not got a modded side pannel so the 5.25" bays are kind of like a window to me so that's why a mess in there would actually bother me.

As for uploading pics with a phone not many people know how to and I don't know what kind of phone you've got but I know that on android devices you can use URLy to upload pictures to imageshack. iPhones and windows Phones probably have something similar if not that very same app.

I've still got two days before I know whether or not I'll be getting the parts (rads, 4 noctuas, pump+plexi top, cpu wb and apperently a reservoir as he told me he could probably clean it). The guy's in england until the 28th and when you're on vacation you have better stuff to do than check your inbox. So yeah, I'm trying to have everything planned before the 28th which is why I keep asking you plenty questions and so far you've been of good assistance so thanks for that.


----------



## kgtuning

I mean its not a "mess" but its bundle of cable through the 5.25bay ...two SATA 3 cables and each SATA power cable is 5 wires sleeved, so 10 wires in 550 paracord. Not much I can do with that but its hidden for the most part.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't think we even MFG the USB 2.0 kits for the Phantom any longer, so getting one out anywhere wouldn't really be possible. Not to mention we won't be producing the current Phantom for much longer... if at all right now....
> As for why it's more expensive in AUS, probably because of shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> What will be replacing the Phantom, or just a new model?
> It kinda sucks living in Aus Looking at NewEggs prices it would save me close to $200 in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i'd probably just buy better hardware in that case.
Click to expand...

There will be a new Phantom, of course.







Can't talk about it until the NDA lifts, but... It's pretty sexy.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There will be a new Phantom, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't talk about it until the NDA lifts, but... It's pretty sexy.


I'm gonna be pissed if I have to buy a new case cuz the new phantom is sexier than my modded one







.


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There will be a new Phantom, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't talk about it until the NDA lifts, but... It's pretty sexy.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'm gonna be pissed if I have to buy a new case cuz the new phantom is sexier than my modded one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hear that this phantom basically has common mods already done to it. Don't quote me on this.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There will be a new Phantom, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't talk about it until the NDA lifts, but... It's pretty sexy.


Don't you dare! I'm just about to mod mine, and I definitely couldn't resist a nice shiny new case! Another excuse to rebuild my computer... curse you NZXT!


----------



## idaWHALE

Alright so I got my swiftech220 and pump in.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














But then I realized the 120mm rad doesn't line up with the 120mm fan holes on the case (because of the I/O panel).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














I was thinking I could mount it here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Any other suggestions on where I could place it?

edit: and I apologize for the pics. all of them could be rotated and edited but its from my phone. im lazy haha


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE*
> 
> Alright so I got my swiftech220 and pump in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I realized the 120mm rad doesn't line up with the 120mm fan holes on the case (because of the I/O panel).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking I could mount it here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions on where I could place it?
> edit: and I apologize for the pics. all of them could be rotated and edited but its from my phone. im lazy haha


You have options. Easiest is what you've suggested. Otherwise if you are careful enough with a vacuum (to keep metal flakes from getting into your components, or take them out) you could drill and tap new holes for your original idea?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There will be a new Phantom, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't talk about it until the NDA lifts, but... It's pretty sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be pissed if I have to buy a new case cuz the new phantom is sexier than my modded one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It is... I mean... lol Don't get me wrong, a modded case is sexy... I just find that the this one is sexier than the previous generation is all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There will be a new Phantom, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't talk about it until the NDA lifts, but... It's pretty sexy.
Click to expand...

Here, I give you bib!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'm gonna be pissed if I have to buy a new case cuz the new phantom is sexier than my modded one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that this phantom basically has common mods already done to it. Don't quote me on this.
Click to expand...

Where'd you hear this? lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There will be a new Phantom, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't talk about it until the NDA lifts, but... It's pretty sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you dare! I'm just about to mod mine, and I definitely couldn't resist a nice shiny new case! Another excuse to rebuild my computer... curse you NZXT!
Click to expand...

Oh, I dare! I triple-dog dare!









If you're like me, you go through cases like a lunatic. Rest assured, it won't be too long before the NDA lifts and I can show all of you shiny pictures.


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *SNIP*


When will new Phantom be Available for Order or an estimate to that and Is there a huge difference that's worth waiting for. Was planning on ordering this one in under a month.


----------



## patrickjane

Noooo Ijust bought my case and ordered the usb 3.0 upgrade kit
Th New phantom will probably have a different location for the cpu cutout


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> You have options. Easiest is what you've suggested. Otherwise if you are careful enough with a vacuum (to keep metal flakes from getting into your components, or take them out) you could drill and tap new holes for your original idea?


thanks for reply!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> 
> 
> When will new Phantom be Available for Order or an estimate to that and Is there a huge difference that's worth waiting for. Was planning on ordering this one in under a month.
Click to expand...

As I said in my previous post, I can't discuss details of it until the NDA is lifted.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As I said in my previous post, I can't discuss details of it until the NDA is lifted.


can you say when the NDA will be lifted or is that a nono as well lol.


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> can you say when the NDA will be lifted or is that a nono as well lol.


Gahh he Suspense is killer although so glad I asked the Question. Can't even tell me if its worth waiting extra time, just got extra cash today and likely will order next week now.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Speaking of those, aren't the cables a bit of a mess in the 5.25" bays because of them ?
> I'm still looking inot options for my SSD and HDD so that's why I'm asking


So here's the inside of the 5.25 bays. when everything is together those sata power and data are not visible.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So here's the inside of the 5.25 bays. when everything is together those sata power and data are not visible.


Cheers.

I'm at my dad's right now so I've got tools and I can do proper measuring. I'll have my "drawings" fixed in like half an hour or so. But that's not quite exactly why I came here. Thing is, believe it or not, at my mom's we don't have a drill so while I'm with my dad I'd like to take the big HDD cage out so the case is ready for the bottom rad but I have no idea which drill bit I need to get rid of the rivets. Lots of you have done that "mod" and I was kind of hoping you could help me out here.

Oh and I can't remember who's in charge here (I think eviljerry is) but I'll be more than happy to make a clean "drawing" of the inside of the case and basic dimensions you'd want to know if you're planning on water cooling.

Oh and I was quite surprised when I measured the ~200mm fans, they're actually 30mm thick. I don't know why but I thought they were 25mm like most of the smaller fans.

EDIT:


Didn't find a reason to measure "rear to mobo". It looks like because of the top rad the reservoir won't fit but I'm pretty confident it will fit between both of the rad's fittings.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Cheers.
> I'm at my dad's right now so I've got tools and I can do proper measuring. I'll have my "drawings" fixed in like half an hour or so. But that's not quite exactly why I came here. Thing is, believe it or not, at my mom's we don't have a drill so while I'm with my dad I'd like to take the big HDD cage out so the case is ready for the bottom rad but I have no idea which drill bit I need to get rid of the rivets. Lots of you have done that "mod" and I was kind of hoping you could help me out here.
> Oh and I can't remember who's in charge here (I think eviljerry is) but I'll be more than happy to make a clean "drawing" of the inside of the case and basic dimensions you'd want to know if you're planning on water cooling.
> Oh and I was quite surprised when I measured the ~200mm fans, they're actually 30mm thick. I don't know why but I thought they were 25mm like most of the smaller fans.


Should be an 1/8 inch drill bit. Eviljerry runs the Phantom group. but it does not need to be a specific size drill bit to remove the rivot just as long as you remove the middle of the rivot it will fall apart.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As I said in my previous post, I can't discuss details of it until the NDA is lifted.
> 
> 
> 
> can you say when the NDA will be lifted or is that a nono as well lol.
Click to expand...

2-3 weeks, I believe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> can you say when the NDA will be lifted or is that a nono as well lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Gahh he Suspense is killer although so glad I asked the Question. Can't even tell me if its worth waiting extra time, just got extra cash today and likely will order next week now.
Click to expand...

In my opinion, yes, it's worth the wait.


----------



## steelkevin

1/8 it is then.

I'd definitely wait because there are several things that could be improved on this case in my opinion:
-Removable / turn-able big HDD cage
-Standard 200mm fan support (this, XNine said would be included on all their new cases)
-Shipped with window side panel
-Turn the USB ports on their side like on the 410 and maybe add some (well make it so it's not 1xUSB 2 + 1xUSB 3)
-Less restrictive mesh (but that's not happening, they've got 5.25" products that use the same mesh so it'd be dumb to change it)
-Rear 140/120mm support, same for the side fans maybe
-better grommets, these are too "loose".
-rethought back plate hole
-SSD mount somewhere
-maybe a front 200mm.
-Better Side panel system, I'm not violent nor clumsy but I ****ed them up more than once (bent them, scratch the paint...) and I'd be surprised if that had only happened to me.

There's probably more things that could be done to improve this awesome case if NZXT were trying to make the perfect case but the above would do for me.

But I think I'd, no, I will be pissed when the NDA is lifted and I realize how much better the new Phantom is no matter what improvements they make (windowed stock side pannel would be enough actually xD).


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> -SSD mount somewhere.


Well, if you take a look at the HDD holders they have holes in them where you can use short screws to attach an ssd instead.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Well, if you take a look at the HDD holders they have holes in them where you can use short screws to attach an ssd instead.


That's funny. I mean real funny. Not sure if you're trolling or not but sure does sound like it. If you're not I'm sorry.

If you were trolling skip this part, otherwise keep on reading. I've currently got my Crucial M4 on one of the stock brackets and that's a feature I really appreciate with this case as from what I've seen not many support 2.5". I was talking about an SSD slot sort of thing. Like on the bottom as Bitfenix'es prodigy or behind the mobo like many cases.

I just think that all I listed would bring this case from "Perfect for modders" to "Perfect".

PS: I probably forgot to mention native support of 120s and 140s up top, just to optimize the case, bring it closer to dropping that "for modders".


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> That's funny. I mean real funny. Not sure if you're trolling or not but sure does sound like it. If you're not I'm sorry.
> If you were trolling skip this part, otherwise keep on reading. I've currently got my Crucial M4 on one of the stock brackets and that's a feature I really appreciate with this case as from what I've seen not many support 2.5". I was talking about an SSD slot sort of thing. Like on the bottom as Bitfenix'es prodigy or behind the mobo like many cases.
> I just think that all I listed would bring this case from "Perfect for modders" to "Perfect".
> PS: I probably forgot to mention native support of 120s and 140s up top, just to optimize the case, bring it closer to dropping that "for modders".


Hmmm like on one of the Alienware cases I saw had SSD mounts on the back side of the motherboard tray. My next build may feature something along those lines.


----------



## Phelan

I just do a ton of cutting and grinding, and even a little welding today on my case. I should be able to get some pics up tomorrow, though I want to clean it up a bit and repaint most of the frame.


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Cheers.
> I'm at my dad's right now so I've got tools and I can do proper measuring. I'll have my "drawings" fixed in like half an hour or so. But that's not quite exactly why I came here. Thing is, believe it or not, at my mom's we don't have a drill so while I'm with my dad I'd like to take the big HDD cage out so the case is ready for the bottom rad but I have no idea which drill bit I need to get rid of the rivets. Lots of you have done that "mod" and I was kind of hoping you could help me out here.
> Oh and I can't remember who's in charge here (I think eviljerry is) but I'll be more than happy to make a clean "drawing" of the inside of the case and basic dimensions you'd want to know if you're planning on water cooling.
> Oh and I was quite surprised when I measured the ~200mm fans, they're actually 30mm thick. I don't know why but I thought they were 25mm like most of the smaller fans.
> EDIT:
> 
> Didn't find a reason to measure "rear to mobo". It looks like because of the top rad the reservoir won't fit but I'm pretty confident it will fit between both of the rad's fittings.


The drilling took too long imo. I went old school used a chissel and hammer to knock off the heads. Take 1 or 2 hits and works perfectly when done right


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE*
> 
> The drilling took too long imo. I went old school used a chissel and hammer to knock off the heads. Take 1 or 2 hits and works perfectly when done right


Drilling took long? Really? You must have some dull bits because it only took me about 10 seconds of drilling per rivot.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE*
> 
> The drilling took too long imo. I went old school used a chissel and hammer to knock off the heads. Take 1 or 2 hits and works perfectly when done right


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 1/8 it is then.


DO both of yourselves a favor and Buy a cobalt metal drill bit, just set your drill to low speed and watch this bit go through even Diamond Plating like butter! Trust me, worth every penny!


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Drilling took long? Really? You must have some dull bits because it only took me about 10 seconds of drilling per rivot.


2 hammer hits =< 10 secs haha


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Quote:
> DO both of yourselves a favor and Buy a cobalt metal drill bit, just set your drill to low speed and watch this bit go through even Diamond Plating like butter! Trust me, worth every penny!


I will


----------



## reaver83

Just remember idaWHALE, cobalt metal drill bits are SLOW cutters, on a pressure trigger, you want it to turn as slow as possible. They won't break at high speeds, but you'll mess up the cutting edge.


----------



## curamrda

has anybody tried to put Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E into Phantom 410?


----------



## paopaovocal

*Update for my NZXT PHANTOM from Bangkok,Thailand.*











System specifications

Motherboard : Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
CPU : Intel Core I5 2500k
Graphic card : Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce GTX 580 ref.
Memory : G-skill sniper 2133 sr 4gb*2
Power supply : XFX Pro serie 750w.
DVD drive : LG
Harddisk : Seagate 500gb sata3
Seagate 250gb sata2

Chassis : NZXT PHANTOM with side panel window mods.

Cooling

Pump : Swiftech MCP 355 with XSPC acrylic top
Resevior : EKWB bay spin resevior acetel
CPU water block : Swiftech apogee HD extreme
GPU water block : Bitspower black freezer
Radiator : Alphacool 360
: Koolance 120
: Blackice xflow 120
Tube : Tygon 1/2 ID 3/4 OD clear
Coolance : Ice dragon
Fitting & accesories : Bitspower matte black compression fitting * 15
: Bitspower matte black 90degree rotary * 7
: Bitspower matte black 45degree rotary * 4
: EKWB male to female *1 male to male *1
: Koolance female to female *1
: Bitspower flow indicator * 1
: Bitspower D-plug set * 1
: Bitspower matte black Q fitting * 1
: Feser stop fitting * 2
: Swiftech 1/2 barb fitting with clamp * 1
Fan : Delta WFB1212HH * 4
: Coolermaster Xtraflo * 1 sickle flow * 3

Chassis accessories : MDPC extension sleeve white&black
: 16 color led set with controller


----------



## X-Nine

One night in Bangkok.....









Looks good, would like to see a build log up.


----------



## KirkyMod

Xnine, I was also wondering whether I can get the Green Fan controller and on/off LEDs off Nzxt or just buy the Leds and solder them on? I've seen plenty of people change the Leds but I swear I read somewhere that when the Black/Green Phantom came out, people were able to swap there regular blue Leds to Green.
Cheers.


----------



## kgtuning

just got PSU shroud mounted.


----------



## Phelan

Added my progress and new pics in my work log.


----------



## wordsfrommike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> just got PSU shroud mounted.


How did you mount the two SSD? I really like the look of it!!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I do love my Phantom... Cable Management

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 3.8ghz
8GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill
Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce
HT Omega PCI 7.1 Surround Sound card
Thermaltake Blackwidow 850w
Asus M4N98TD-Evo motherboard

Using NZXT Hue color controler

Three 1680x1050 screens in Surround


----------



## Phelan

Here's the pics from last nights work. It's rough right now, but I'm just waiting on the rest of the glue to dry before I sand it and paint it.


Here, the most obvious mod is the cut motherboard. I used the dimensions I found online for the Swiftech 480mm rad to measure and mark my cuts, and I gave myself a couple mm room just in case. The rads will have to butt up against the back to fit, so I had to cut outthe bottom 2 and a half PCIE slot covers as well, so an M-ATX mobo like mine or an M-ITX would be the only way to fit these rads where I want them in this case. I also took off the 5.25-3.5" adapter I had been using as a floor for the 5.25 cage and spot welded the original floor in it, still 1 bay less than stock. Still havent decided what I'm going to do for the bottom of the case rear wall, so for now nothing is further modded there than necessary for fitment.



This cutout is for a mod you will find out more about in the future











Here you can see that, not only did I decide where my power extension cable will terminate, but that I have it cut out and glued in place already, and will be able to hide the entire cord







. The onlt part of the cord you will see inside is the 90* plugged into the PSU. I also have the case door notched out so it will fit, since they overlap. Hopefully I'll be able to post updates on it tonight.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wordsfrommike*
> 
> How did you mount the two SSD? I really like the look of it!!


If you click on my build log it shows it in there. Thanks by the way.


----------



## Blaze0303

Is there a way to get the H100 to fit in P/P config?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Is there a way to get the H100 to fit in P/P config?


I believe you can if you use the top 200mm fans as push or pull and mount 2 120s to the bottom of the H100.

EDIT - NVM, I don't think it'd fit.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I believe you can if you use the top 200mm fans as push or pull and mount 2 120s to the bottom of the H100.
> EDIT - NVM, I don't think it'd fit.


I'm not positive, but isn't it bad to mismatch fans when it comes to rads?


----------



## Phelan

I don't think so, but I could be worng. I've been using 2 different fans on my H80 for 6 months...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Xnine, I was also wondering whether I can get the Green Fan controller and on/off LEDs off Nzxt or just buy the Leds and solder them on? I've seen plenty of people change the Leds but I swear I read somewhere that when the Black/Green Phantom came out, people were able to swap there regular blue Leds to Green.
> Cheers.


I've never seen any. Your best bet would be to solder them.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoWn3d_0704*
> 
> I do love my Phantom... Cable Management
> AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 3.8ghz
> 8GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce
> HT Omega PCI 7.1 Surround Sound card
> Thermaltake Blackwidow 850w
> Asus M4N98TD-Evo motherboard
> Using NZXT Hue color controler
> Three 1680x1050 screens in Surround


nice build...id invest in a can of compressed air though and clean out the dust you can see in the last photo....dust + pc = no good! but very nice


----------



## steelkevin

@PoWn3d_0704

I'd really clean that. Even just wiping the dust away or blowing it away would make it better. Nice rig though


----------



## Matt-One

Hello, i'm new from this site and i would to say hello to all the community









I got a Phantom and i'm upgrading my PC with a watercooling system, i'm buying this one from EK

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-360-hfx.html (i hope i can put this link)

EK 360 HFX but i would like to know (before buying it) if the radiator have to be slim or not because the height of the EK radiators is 64cm without the fan there will be problem with the Motherbord or something other??

Thank you









P.s.

I will put it on the top of the case.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-One*
> 
> Hello, i'm new from this site and i would to say hello to all the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Phantom and i'm upgrading my PC with a watercooling system, i'm buying this one from EK
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-360-hfx.html (i hope i can put this link)
> EK 360 HFX but i would like to know (before buying it) if the radiator have to be slim or not because the height of the EK radiators is 64cm without the fan there will be problem with the Motherbord or something other??
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s.
> I will put it on the top of the case.


well it does not have to be a slim radiator but clearances will be tight. I take it you have the proper tools?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-One*
> 
> Hello, i'm new from this site and i would to say hello to all the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Phantom and i'm upgrading my PC with a watercooling system, i'm buying this one from EK
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-360-hfx.html (i hope i can put this link)
> EK 360 HFX but i would like to know (before buying it) if the radiator have to be slim or not because the height of the EK radiators is 64cm without the fan there will be problem with the Motherbord or something other??
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s.
> I will put it on the top of the case.


I haven't tried myself but I'm almost a 100% sure that a 64mm rad up there won't fit in push/pull. With only two fans (on the top in the part where there's usually nothing, between the actual inside and the mesh) I'm not sure.

I said 2 fans because from what I've seen here you can't fit 3 fans up there and people tend to use thin 360 rads with 5 fans.


----------



## Matt-One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> well it does not have to be a slim radiator but clearances will be tight. I take it you have the proper tools?


Hey thank you for your anwser...For tool do u mean the "metal bracket" to put the radiator to the top of the case? yes no problem for the bracket i can do it with no problem....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I haven't tried myself but I'm almost a 100% sure that a 64mm rad up there won't fit in push/pull. With only two fans (on the top in the part where there's usually nothing, between the actual inside and the mesh) I'm not sure.
> I said 2 fans because from what I've seen here you can't fit 3 fans up there and people tend to use thin 360 rads with 5 fans.


Thank u too... i would like to put the radiator with the metal bracket 3 push fans into the case (under the radiator) and 2 pull fans into the top part of the case ( that one you can remove where ther is the fan controller) So i would like to know if i can put 6,4cm height radiator + the fans in my case









Otherwise i will need a slim radiator like XSPC or other...but i think there is someone here that put a 360 radiator from EK and can tell me if there will be no problem putting it into the case hehehe


----------



## X-Nine

Practical today, practical tomorrow, final on friday, and finals next week. Can't wait for my two weeks off from school! This is killing me.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-One*
> 
> Hey thank you for your anwser...For tool do u mean the "metal bracket" to put the radiator to the top of the case? yes no problem for the bracket i can do it with no problem....
> Thank u too... i would like to put the radiator with the metal bracket 3 push fans into the case (under the radiator) and 2 pull fans into the top part of the case ( that one you can remove where ther is the fan controller) So i would like to know if i can put 6,4cm height radiator + the fans in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise i will need a slim radiator like XSPC or other...but i think there is someone here that put a 360 radiator from EK and can tell me if there will be no problem putting it into the case hehehe


wait...you want to use the bracket provided to hang the big radiator? very bad idea. I'm not telling you what to do but you should be using a custom radiator plate for the top of the case. Those two brackets provided were never meant to hold a 360 radiator.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> wait...you want to use the bracket provided to hang the big radiator? very bad idea. I'm not telling you what to do but you should be using a custom radiator plate for the top of the case. Those two brackets provided were never meant to hold a 360 radiator.


Oh, I'd understood he was talking about making his own bracket (like yours) because he said he could do it, not that he had them.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Oh, I'd understood he was talking about making his own bracket (like yours) because he said he could do it, not that he had them.


maybe thats what he meant. lol IDK. we will find out when he posts again


----------



## Matt-One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> wait...you want to use the bracket provided to hang the big radiator? very bad idea. I'm not telling you what to do but you should be using a custom radiator plate for the top of the case. Those two brackets provided were never meant to hold a 360 radiator.


NO not those bracket but making one like yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Oh, I'd understood he was talking about making his own bracket (like yours) because he said he could do it, not that he had them.


Yes u understood well









However 6,5cm for radiator + about 2,5cm for fans = 9cm i don't think it's sound good im my case ehehhe...is aesthetically ugly


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Xnine, I was also wondering whether I can get the Green Fan controller and on/off LEDs off Nzxt or just buy the Leds and solder them on? I've seen plenty of people change the Leds but I swear I read somewhere that when the Black/Green Phantom came out, people were able to swap there regular blue Leds to Green.
> Cheers.


I had the same question when I got my Phantom. I ended up getting Green LED fan controller switch along with Green LED power buttons as the Black/Green Phantom comes with those stock. However my build looked horrible with green LED's and I ended up soldering Warmwhite LED's two nights ago. (I will post pictures soon)

Now inquire with [email protected] and ask him about getting green led from him and he might be able to request you a set as that's who supplied me with mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Is there a way to get the H100 to fit in P/P config?


Yes but you will lose the 200mm fans
Mount two under the plastic shell on top of the case, Radiator where the 200mm fans would go and then of course two fans under the Radiator


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-One*
> 
> NO not those bracket but making one like yours.
> Yes u understood well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However 6,5cm for radiator + about 2,5cm for fans = 9cm i don't think it's sound good im my case ehehhe...is aesthetically ugly


I get it now. lol sorry. yeah that much radiator and fan is a bit much. It would hang pretty low.


----------



## Matt-One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I get it now. lol sorry. yeah that much radiator and fan is a bit much. It would hang pretty low.


eheheh....Oh damn i'm new to the watercooling system eheheh..Now i don't know which brands (assembled also) to choose eheheh


----------



## steelkevin

Guys, I just realized I hadn't thought about how I was going to power all my fans.
The integrated fan controller can only support 7 fans and I'll have between 6 and 12 of them. Thing is I'd like to have the top rad's fans on the top fans' thing and the bottom rad's on the side fans' one. Is there any easy way that an be done ?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Guys, I just realized I hadn't thought about how I was going to power all my fans.
> The integrated fan controller can only support 7 fans and I'll have between 6 and 12 of them. Thing is I'd like to have the top rad's fans on the top fans' thing and the bottom rad's on the side fans' one. Is there any easy way that an be done ?


If you don't mind controlling multiple fans on one switch, just splice the wires and add a fan to the single ones. Each switch has a 20w fuse and can power at least 2, maybe 3 or 4 fans no prob.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> If you don't mind controlling multiple fans on one switch, just splice the wires and add a fan to the single ones. Each switch has a 20w fuse and can power at least 2, maybe 3 or 4 fans no prob.


Yep, I have my 360 rad all on one fan port on the fan controller. I have 8 fans total in my build


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Yep, I have my 360 rad all on one fan port on the fan controller. I have 8 fans total in my build


I'll have between 12 and 15 case fans in mine when it's done, with 8 of those being on the 2 480mm rads.


----------



## num1son

I've got 14 with just the stock controller.


----------



## Draven

I have all 10 of mine on the stock controller.


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I had the same question when I got my Phantom. I ended up getting Green LED fan controller switch along with Green LED power buttons as the Black/Green Phantom comes with those stock. However my build looked horrible with green LED's and I ended up soldering Warmwhite LED's two nights ago. (I will post pictures soon)
> Now inquire with [email protected] and ask him about getting green led from him and he might be able to request you a set as that's who supplied me with mine.


Dude awesome thanks for the info, But will being in Australia make shipping huge. That's the most annoying thing, to buy anything from america is about $20 shipping no matter the weight. I can buy the LEDS for $0.15 each and then solder them with my very basic soldering skills, Will contact him and see what he can do.
Cheers.


----------



## Joel18

FRAPS Test

Crysis 2: H32 / L25
Homefront: H60 / L30
Metro 2033: H75 / L41
Dead Space 2: H30 / L30
COD MW 2: H79 / L67

All settings are on the highest, 1080p, 60hz, Graphics up full, DirectX 11.0
My current System Specs (will change soon)
• Apower 900w PSU
• Sapphire Radeon 6850 1gb 256bit
• Sabertooth 990FX Motherboard
• WD 200gb SATA 3.0gbps + Seagate barracuda 7200rpm 1T SATA 6.0gbps
• Kingston HyperX Genesis 8gb 1600mhz with HyperX Fan
• AMD Athalon ii X2 255 clocked at 3.81ghz
• Corsair H40 liquid cooling loop
• NZXT phantom full tower case


----------



## steelkevin

I was chatting with a buddy and one thing leading to another I took photos of my rig and then I realized that I hadn't ever posted a photo here.

So I did two things, first I took photos of my shoes and zippo (for the mayhem's thread) and set one as avatar instead of the silly one I had and then I uploaded my PC's pics. So here you go:




EDIT: About the fan controller. I'm not going to run my rad fans anywhere near max speed so I'm guessing I won't need as much power as if I was and can fit more fans, right ?
What I wanted to do is have the top rad's fans (which will be instead of the 200mm fans) plugged into the same place as the 200mm fans were (2 or 4, two can be done already, 4 would require some kind of splitter, no idea what or where to get them though). And the bottom rad to plug into the same place as the side 120s are normally (I'm still not sure if I'll keep the side fans on so it could be from 2 fans to 6 on that controller).


----------



## s0l017

Hello new phantom user here,
ill mod my sidepanel

guys what is the thing that you put on the end of clear acrylic?
is that a rubber? TIA


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0l017*
> 
> Hello new phantom user here,
> ill mod my sidepanel
> guys what is the thing that you put on the end of clear acrylic?
> is that a rubber? TIA


do you mean the u channel? its on the metal part.


----------



## s0l017

^ no sir, i saw some sidepanels with clear acrylic then edge of the acrylic the color blakc they used what is that material TIA!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0l017*
> 
> ^ no sir, i saw some sidepanels with clear acrylic then edge of the acrylic the color blakc they used what is that material TIA!


not sure man. mine is just acrylic and aluminum. i have only seen people use channel on the edge of the metal door.


----------



## num1son

U channel c strip etc.


----------



## evil jerry

U-Channel Molding!

Goto this link. It's like $.65 a foot starting price and gets cheaper with the more you buy. 50ft is $20

http://www.bestbyte.net/merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BB&Category_Code=CACM










here is the thread I heard about and i've posted in alot.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1239052/u-channel-molding


----------



## num1son

^ That stuff is cheap but I like the stuff I linked to a little better.


----------



## evil jerry

It's preference I guess, I am in love with all the u-channel molding I have. Very eazy to work with and took to bends extremely well. Very low profile also. You can read everyone else's opinions in the thread I posted.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1239052/u-channel-molding


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> It's preference I guess, I am in love with all the u-channel molding I have. Very eazy to work with and took to bends extremely well. Very low profile also. You can read everyone else's opinions in the thread I posted.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1239052/u-channel-molding


Yeah I read it, just saying I like the other stuff better...nbd.


----------



## steelkevin

I tried asking in the water cooling thread but that thread moves way to fast. Like over ten pages a day. So it didn't get answered but I'm running out of time here so I'll put it here although I know this isn't the proper thread to ask about water cooling (one could say it's about managing space in the case though I guess).

"Ok here's a sketch of where I'm going to be putting everything:

Didn't find a reason to measure "rear to mobo". It looks like because of the top rad the reservoir won't fit but I'm pretty confident it will fit between both of the rad's fittings.
The bottom left text is about compression fittings "Droit" or "D" being normal/straight ones (it's French if you really want to know).

The MCP355 will be fixed on to the PSU with double sided tape, it'll have a plexi top on it.
The Reservoir is weird and doesn't have any top entry (the top is completely closed) which is a nuisance but it's free and a new one would cost over 20€.

I can't figure how to draw the actual tubing with Microsoft Expression Design 4 so I'll just ask you to thick of the most obvious loop (it goes from one part to the closest forming kind of a circle or square all around) and picture the loop taking into account the bottom left information on which fittings will be used where (it'll be 8/11mm fittings, which is 7/16" tubing for americans).

What I'm asking you to do here is tell me whether it'll work with those components and so many angled fittings or not. If you can think of any other way to do it just try to explain it







."

Fyi, I'm getting the rads, Noctua fans, res, cpu wb and pump+top sunday afternoon. So yeah, it's about time I finished planing and placed an ordered for tubing, fittings and all.
Any comment is helpful, I don't care if you've not ever water cooled a rig it's not about picking parts but routing "cables".


----------



## Phelan

Got my comp back up and running yesterday







.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## steelkevin

I'm litterally on the road right now (I'm parked no worries) but i'll send the pics i have later. Getting the parts sunday afternoon and thanks ill follow your advice.


----------



## s0l017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> U channel c strip etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> not sure man. mine is just acrylic and aluminum. i have only seen people use channel on the edge of the metal door.


thanks sir, its the u channel sorry i dont know what was that,

ill post pic as soon as my mods are done,

thanks


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> How about some pics of the res . . . . having one with a sealed top makes no sense, as it would be a nightmare of bleeding issues.



Those are the latest ones he sent me (I'd posted an old one some time ago before he cleaned it for me).
It really looks like an alphacool HF 38 Cyclone (or whatever the proper name is).

Btw, dad just left me a bunch of tools so I took the big cage out.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Is that a threaded on cap with no fitting holes screwed on at the top?
> It's hard to tell from the pic.
> If it is, then I'd look at drilling and tapping it for 1 or 2 G1/4 connection(s).
> Tap available here, if not from closer to home:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11150/too-25/Industrial_High-Speed_Steel_British_Standard_Thread_Tap_-_14-19_BSPP.html?tl=g30c101s1365
> Drill size is 11.8 mm, or 15/32" to inch folks.
> The only other easy option would be to lay it horizontally, with one of the connections "up" with the other two side by side.
> Darlene


That's what it looks like. I'll know for sure Sunday afternoon. I wouldn't pay that much money to "fix" a reservoir I have when I could just get a brand new one for about the same (reservoirs don't cost as much here than over sea).
Thanks.


----------



## 0Fester0

I went a bit doo lally the other week. I've got a 3960x based Enthusiast black(pictured previously) and my missus is just starting online using my 2005 Inspiron 1300. "You need something better than that love - I'll take a look for a case - Shouldn't cost much." It was E-Bay uk fault. I searched for cases with lots of shiny things, Mags likes that. Saw lots and lots. I also saw a used Phantom. I bid. I won. £44. delivered with 2 extra 200mm. Delivery was to take a while. I looked some more,just looking mind. Oh dear. 16gb Platinum 2133mhz, 7x 120mm flashy fans, about 25 assorted capacitors and multi meter, iphone 4s for step grandsons birthday(15). The capacitors? To repair the 4x Lg W2363D that were "for parts,repair". Turns out the ribbons from the ic need a machine to reseat or such. I have 3 Lg's the same already. Oh yeah. An ex display Msi N570Gtx. That should be here in a couple of hours. Got two of them already, 3way sli. No! No! I mean that and the case etc are for my missus....... She doesn't like black. Its mine ! All mine !! I'm out of work so plenty of time on my hands. Maybe actually mod the case this time.The monitors? Tough break. £104 delivered for 4. I'll put a bit of string on them and hang them up like pictures. Bloomin' expensive decorations. This all started again when another Phantom came into my life. Only 1 previous owner.... Still love the Forum and the photos say 100 words.


----------



## steelkevin

Here are two group shots of the second hand parts I'm getting tomorrow.
@Darlene: you can see the reservoir on its side


----------



## paopaovocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Got my comp back up and running yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very clean & good looking rigs.
want to know how to replace power supply to harddisk rack ?

sorry for my bad in English.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*


I just checked you're work log and that looks good. Right now my hdd and SSD are just thrown at the bottom of my case still fixed to the 3.5" trays on their side. It's a mess and it vibrates a lot but it's just temporary until I get the water cooling done. I still haven't figured where I'd put the HDD, the SSD can go about anywhere as it doesn't vibrate at all.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I just checked you're work log and that looks good. Right now my hdd and SSD are just thrown at the bottom of my case still fixed to the 3.5" trays on their side. It's a mess and it vibrates a lot but it's just temporary until I get the water cooling done. I still haven't figured where I'd put the HDD, the SSD can go about anywhere as it doesn't vibrate at all.


You "MAY" be able to mount the HDD on the backside of your 5.25" drives, if you don't have screws holding of them in. but then you lose a lot of my favorite area to hide cables...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> Very clean & good looking rigs.
> want to know how to replace power supply to harddisk rack ?
> sorry for my bad in English.


It was quite a bit of work. Getting the HDD racks out was easy, just drilling out the rivets. But the fit my PSU here I had to cut out the bottom 5.25" bay and weld the original bay floor back on one bay up (no easy task). Plus I cut a hole in the side of the PSU for it's wires to out that side instead of the front of it ( not too hard but voided the warranty). And currently I'm still working on mounting ideas so it's held up with zip-ties (effective, but tacky).


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> You "MAY" be able to mount the HDD on the backside of your 5.25" drives, if you don't have screws holding of them in. but then you lose a lot of my favorite area to hide cables...
> It was quite a bit of work. Getting the HDD racks out was easy, just drilling out the rivets. But the fit my PSU here I had to cut out the bottom 5.25" bay and weld the original bay floor back on one bay up (no easy task). Plus I cut a hole in the side of the PSU for it's wires to out that side instead of the front of it ( not too hard but voided the warranty). And currently I'm still working on mounting ideas so it's held up with zip-ties (effective, but tacky).


@paopaovocal:
Drilling out the 10 rivets was easy you just need a 3mm drill bit (mine was for wood or so says my dad, had no trouble getting through those rivets). And yes, there are 10 rivets and not 6 as I first thought. The four other are in front where the front fan goes but you can leave the front fan in without it getting in the way.
I drilled mine out with all my components still in. I don't recommend doing that though as there are tiny bits of metal that fly all over the place and that could probably cause some issues.
I remember somebody here telling me (or somebody else) that drilling the rivets out took too long so he used a hammer and whatnot but I don't get that since as I said with a 3mm designed for wood I was able to take them out in like two or three seconds.
No problem taking the big cage out either with my mobo and GPU... still in, just got to turn it to its side a bit.
The bottom of the case will be scratched a bit where the "legs" of the cage where riveted in but taking that cage out is to have space for water cooling so you wouldn't see it anyway since a rad or pump or whatever will hide it.

@all: I got back from purchasing my second hand water cooling parts a couple hours ago, the rads are quite dusty and I'll be washing the entire loop before use anyway. Had shall I proceed ?


----------



## Shamefulkiller

^^^^^^
My new build! Thanks to all of you guys for the great ideas and awesome hard work on your builds!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shamefulkiller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> My new build! Thanks to all of you guys for the great ideas and awesome hard work on your builds!


You need to somehow gut the 5.25" whilst keeping the fan controller in use, and then put that rad inside.

and OH GOD GET IT OFF THE CARPET!










Looks awesome bro, good work.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Shamefulkiller....... Did you modify that swiftech 655/D5 pump housing? I have the thing but it has built in barbs.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Does anybody know if a SSI CEB form factor motherboard will fit into a Phantom? I'm considering getting the new Asrock Z77 OC Formula and not sure if it will fit, or just as important the mounting holes are in the same spots. I know somebody brought it up a month ago but they weren't sure and it wasn't clear whether or not they were referring to the original Phantom or the new model.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Does anybody know if a SSI CEB form factor motherboard will fit into a Phantom? I'm considering getting the new Asrock Z77 OC Formula and not sure if it will fit, or just as important the mounting holes are in the same spots. I know somebody brought it up a month ago but they weren't sure and it wasn't clear whether or not they were referring to the original Phantom or the new model.


AFAIK it uses the same mounting holes as EATX, you should be fine.


----------



## Shamefulkiller

Quote:


> @ Shamefulkiller....... Did you modify that swiftech 655/D5 pump housing? I have the thing but it has built in barbs.


Actually you can buy the pump pre-modified from FrozenCPU ... it is a little more expensive but was worth it!


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Does anybody know if a SSI CEB form factor motherboard will fit into a Phantom? I'm considering getting the new Asrock Z77 OC Formula and not sure if it will fit, or just as important the mounting holes are in the same spots. I know somebody brought it up a month ago but they weren't sure and it wasn't clear whether or not they were referring to the original Phantom or the new model.


It definitely will.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Hey everyone, just ordered myself one of these bad boys!

I'm running a Mid tower Xion Echo and it's just not doing it for me anymore. I have cables all over the place, not much space in the side to pull them through. Took a good day or two to decide on a full size tower and I decided that the Phantom was the one for me. Ordered myself a second 200mm nzxt fan, I'm excited to get this beast and put my parts in it









Running a Sabertooth 990fx Mobo with Radeon HD 7870 and FX 8120 CPU. 212 Evo cooler with two fans. Decided on a full size tower as I seem to be constantly upgrading my first gaming rig and I see a change to water cooling coming someday sooner or later. As well as a few more hard drives, maybe another graphics card. Who knows....


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shamefulkiller*
> 
> Actually you can buy the pump pre-modified from FrozenCPU ... it is a little more expensive but was worth it!


I was just on frozen and saw that. Thanks. I was going to buy a new pump housing but maybe I will just cut and tap mine.


----------



## aweDaniel

MP


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweDaniel*
> 
> I just ordered a Phantom 410 on a Labor Day Sale. Cant wait to get it, my Vulcan is just getting too cramped and I want to eventually do "The Mod" to my 670 and I just dont have room for another Radiator. I got the White and Blue version.


Sorry not being rude but this is the Phantom full tower Forum but there is a Phantom 410 forum posted in the original post.
Good luck with your case.


----------



## aweDaniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Sorry not being rude but this is the Phantom full tower Forum but there is a Phantom 410 forum posted in the original post.
> Good luck with your case.


Ahh damn search didnt show that. Thanks.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Sorry not being rude but this is the Phantom full tower Forum but there is a Phantom 410 forum posted in the original post.
> Good luck with your case.


I thought this group was for both?..

EDIT - NVM.


----------



## steelkevin

How do you water coolers out there plug in your rad fans and where ?
I'm not quite sure but I think I might have to buy *these* (4 of them, 2 for each rad, 1 rad per fan controller "switch"). But that sucks, they cost 2.30€ each and they're 30cm long... that'd be a pain for cable management especially with 4 of those.

How would you clean a MCP355 pump ? I got mine second hand and have spent the day + last night letting different parts sit in soapy water to clean them (and take the previous owner's house's smell off) and rubbing them with a toothbrush. The rads were quite easy to clean but I can't clean the inside of the pump's top's threads nor those of the reservoir (I'll get some good photos of it up for darlene if she's still curious). I think I'll figure that out on my own but the real problem is as follows:

One of the 4 Supreme HF Full Copper's screws has it's head's inside worn out a bit and I can't figure how to unscrew it which is really a pain because although I'll be running DI water and whatever you guys tell me to add for a day or two to clean the thing it'd be way easier if I could just pre clean the water block otherwise it's just going to be a mess.
So yeah, how to unscrew a worn out screw ?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> How do you water coolers out there plug in your rad fans and where ?
> I'm not quite sure but I think I might have to buy *these* (4 of them, 2 for each rad, 1 rad per fan controller "switch"). But that sucks, they cost 2.30€ each and they're 30cm long... that'd be a pain for cable management especially with 4 of those.
> How would you clean a MCP355 pump ? I got mine second hand and have spent the day + last night letting different parts sit in soapy water to clean them (and take the previous owner's house's smell off) and rubbing them with a toothbrush. The rads were quite easy to clean but I can't clean the inside of the pump's top's threads nor those of the reservoir (I'll get some good photos of it up for darlene if she's still curious). I think I'll figure that out on my own but the real problem is as follows:
> One of the 4 Supreme HF Full Copper's screws has it's head's inside worn out a bit and I can't figure how to unscrew it which is really a pain because although I'll be running DI water and whatever you guys tell me to add for a day or two to clean the thing it'd be way easier if I could just pre clean the water block otherwise it's just going to be a mess.
> So yeah, how to unscrew a worn out screw ?


Cut a notch in the top of it and use a flathead screwdriver.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Cut a notch in the top of it and use a flathead screwdriver.


That's what I've been trying to do for over an hour now, so far I cut myself once with plexi (don't ask me ow I still can believe it myself), once with a screw driver and another time with a pair of scissors. All on the right hand XD. I've been trying to make a screwdriver less larger using chisels, my zippo, scissors and even a hammer. I've made it way less large but it's still too large and I'm too injured to keep going.

I also tried cutting a notch in the top of it and using a screwdriver as you just suggested but I really can't figure how to do it...

Any tips before I start messing my left hand up ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> That's what I've been trying to do for over an hour now, so far I cut myself once with plexi (don't ask me ow I still can believe it myself), once with a screw driver and another time with a pair of scissors. All on the right hand XD. I've been trying to make a screwdriver less larger using chisels, my zippo, scissors and even a hammer. I've made it way less large but it's still too large and I'm too injured to keep going.
> I also tried cutting a notch in the top of it and using a screwdriver as you just suggested but I really can't figure how to do it...
> Any tips before I start messing my left hand up ?


Idk man but maybe just fill the block up with vinager and distilled water mix and let it sit for a while.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Idk man but maybe just fill the block up with vinager and distilled water mix and let it sit for a while.


That'd be giving up after hours and hours. I'll just keep hurting myself trying to get it out ^^


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> That's what I've been trying to do for over an hour now, so far I cut myself once with plexi (don't ask me ow I still can believe it myself), once with a screw driver and another time with a pair of scissors. All on the right hand XD. I've been trying to make a screwdriver less larger using chisels, my zippo, scissors and even a hammer. I've made it way less large but it's still too large and I'm too injured to keep going.
> I also tried cutting a notch in the top of it and using a screwdriver as you just suggested but I really can't figure how to do it...
> Any tips before I start messing my left hand up ?


Acrylic is incredibly sharp if you don't make a point of cleaning up the edges. I cut myself all the time.

You definitely need some sort of cutting tool to put a notch in that screw. A dremel, hacksaw, even a sharp file would do. If you try to hammer a notch into it with your chisels, you run the risk of damaging the chisels or taking the head completely off the screw, in which case, you'll never get the shank out.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> That'd be giving up after hours and hours. I'll just keep hurting myself trying to get it out ^^


Just be careful and not damage the block. The screw and block dissimilar metals? Must be.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just be careful and not damage the block. The screw and block dissimilar metals? Must be.


It's a Full Copper block with black screws and a black "middle plate".
And yeah if I wasn't afraid of damaging it I would've already got it out.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> It's a Full Copper block with black screws and a black "middle plate".
> And yeah if I wasn't afraid of damaging it I would've already got it out.


did you get it apart yet?


----------



## mvh11

So, I'm thinking of cutting a window into my phantom, as well as making a PSU cover for it now that I've updated the majority of the hardware in my PC and want to make everything look more polished(and if I make sleeved extensions you won't be able to tell). I still need a new GFX card though, and am looking at the EVGA GTX 670 FTW because it seems to be watercooling friendly than reference and isn't a whole lot more, which is beneficial should I choose to go under water.

Overall I'm pretty happy with my PC, but the graphics card needs an update as it's dying a slow death(and a new card wouldn't really hurt considering what I have now). That and there are a few other aesthetic issues I'd like to address(lack of window), but that's all.

If I am to cut a window into my phantom, can anybody advise me on what sort of molding I'd want to use and what the best method of cutting the case is? I'm thinking a dremel with a good cutting wheel, but there are enough case modders here that I figured it didn't hurt to ask

I think I want my window to look somewhat like this:









Any opinions?

I realize that a window that shows the side of the 5.25" drive bays is sort of boring, but I figured that it could be used to display a temperature monitor or something similar should I choose to do so(and It's better to cut one window now then have to redo it later). I thought that a modified sentry lx would look amazing if I mounted it to the side of the drive bays(and it appears that it can be condensed small enough). Even if you had to take the panel off to access it, having temps and fan speeds visible would always be a plus.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> did you get it apart yet?


None of my screwdrivers worked so I decided to pick a drill bit that fit in the three other holes and drill through the stuck one's head.
Started last night but decided to finish this afternoon because it was getting late.
As you've already guessed it went wrong. The drill bit broke and flied in my forehead (I'm ok) and damaged a corner of the block.

Since I have no dremel I thoght about cutting another srew down to the right size for if I got the stuck one out. Oh actualy that's when the drill bit broke and hit me. The block I dmaged because I was pushi g too hard on the drill and the bit went loose.
I finished the screw off with a hammer and started testing it in another hole.
It we t almost all the way down untill somehow it's head went like the first stuck one. So for a bit I had 2 stuck screws... i managed to get it out with pliars though.

I put something around the broke drill bit's bottom so it'd drill straight instead of wobbling as it was. And started drilling again (at this point what can I do ? I might have to buy a new one anyway...
So far it's going well (since it wasn't) but the vibrating is killing meand I was feeling sick so I went to lay down a bit (usinf my pho e right now).

Getting back to being a complete idiot. Will keep you updated

EDIT: realized what I was doing was even dumber than I thought it was and put the right screws back, put the drill away.


----------



## KirkyMod

From what I've seen most people have used dremels and as for an opinion on the Side panel the front window would be interesting putting a fan controller or temp gauge in there is a good idea but could be painful to make look aesthetic maybe inter-grate the gauge/Controller into the side panel with a solid colour round it in the shape desired. I think a squareish window wouldn't work and having the gauge on the bays would look nice but it would look un-neat in its surroundings maybe this:



The red dots are leds or an led strip., Red squared F/C or T/G and the Black you could use Carbon Di-noc or just black pastic or an offset colour of your choice, the blue is the window


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> So, I'm thinking of cutting a window into my phantom, as well as making a PSU cover for it now that I've updated the majority of the hardware in my PC and want to make everything look more polished(and if I make sleeved extensions you won't be able to tell). I still need a new GFX card though, and am looking at the EVGA GTX 670 FTW because it seems to be watercooling friendly than reference and isn't a whole lot more, which is beneficial should I choose to go under water.
> Overall I'm pretty happy with my PC, but the graphics card needs an update as it's dying a slow death(and a new card wouldn't really hurt considering what I have now). That and there are a few other aesthetic issues I'd like to address(lack of window), but that's all.
> If I am to cut a window into my phantom, can anybody advise me on what sort of molding I'd want to use and what the best method of cutting the case is? I'm thinking a dremel with a good cutting wheel, but there are enough case modders here that I figured it didn't hurt to ask
> I think I want my window to look somewhat like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions?
> I realize that a window that shows the side of the 5.25" drive bays is sort of boring, but I figured that it could be used to display a temperature monitor or something similar should I choose to do so(and It's better to cut one window now then have to redo it later). I thought that a modified sentry lx would look amazing if I mounted it to the side of the drive bays(and it appears that it can be condensed small enough). Even if you had to take the panel off to access it, having temps and fan speeds visible would always be a plus.


Not that it wont be a good card, but I've found that getting anything but the standard versions of cards is kinda a waste of money. There is no better chance that the chip will clock higher than a standard one. But if you like the looks better or something like that go for it. Either way you'll be happy.









Edit: You don't want to use a dremel. You should use a jigsaw and a file to get the edges smooth.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> From what I've seen most people have used dremels and as for an opinion on the Side panel the front window would be interesting putting a fan controller or temp gauge in there is a good idea but could be painful to make look aesthetic maybe inter-grate the gauge/Controller into the side panel with a solid colour round it in the shape desired. I think a squareish window wouldn't work and having the gauge on the bays would look nice but it would look un-neat in its surroundings maybe this:
> 
> The red dots are leds or an led strip., Red squared F/C or T/G and the Black you could use Carbon Di-noc or just black pastic or an offset colour of your choice, the blue is the window


I use a jigsaw and file as well.


----------



## steelkevin

I'll be placing an order soon so I really need people to answer this:

How do you water coolers out there plug in your rad fans and where ?
I'm not quite sure but I think I might have to buy *these* (4 of them, 2 for each rad, 1 rad per fan controller "switch"). But that sucks, they cost 2.30€ each and they're 30cm long... that'd be a pain for cable management especially with 4 of those.


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Not that it wont be a good card, but I've found that getting anything but the standard versions of cards is kinda a waste of money. There is no better chance that the chip will clock higher than a standard one. But if you like the looks better or something like that go for it. Either way you'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You don't want to use a dremel. You should use a jigsaw and a file to get the edges smooth.


Considering the FTW 670 is only $10 more than the reference, and the FTW model uses a 680 pcb as opposed to the 670, it will be much better suited for liquid cooling in the future due to greater availability of waterblocks.

As for the jigsaw? I guess I'll give that a shot. I've got an old case I have laying around, so I'll practice on that and then I'll do the cuts on the real deal. Worst case scenario I mess up and I'll just order the official window panel.


----------



## IT Diva

Deleted


----------



## CTV

Hi

I am looking at purchasing the Phantom Pink for my fiance. I have one question, does the front 140mm fan hole cater for other smaller fans as well like say the more traditional 120mm fans? Basically different screw holes for different fan sizes in front?

Thanks

CTV


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Hi
> I am looking at purchasing the Phantom Pink for my fiance. I have one question, does the front 140mm fan hole cater for other smaller fans as well like say the more traditional 120mm fans? Basically different screw holes for different fan sizes in front?
> Thanks
> CTV


It fits a 120 or a 140 (has mounts for both).


----------



## Phelan

Finished cutting my door yesterday . You can see more of my case mods in my build log.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Finished cutting my door yesterday . You can see more of my case mods in my build log.


thats pretty cool man, do you happen to know what kind of plastic the white part of the door is made of ?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> thats pretty cool man, do you happen to know what kind of plastic the white part of the door is made of ?


Most of the case is made from injection molded ABS I think. Pretty standard.


----------



## stratmaster458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Most of the case is made from injection molded ABS I think. Pretty standard.


so my idea of laser cutting epic shapes into my door is a bad one


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> so my idea of laser cutting epic shapes into my door is a bad one


Yeah probably not a good idea. Lol. But a dremel would work.


----------



## steelkevin

Come on guys... don't tell me you don't use the fan controller for your rad fans.

Surely somebody knows.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Come on guys... don't tell me you don't use the fan controller for your rad fans.
> Surely somebody knows.


I don't use the fan controller.. straight 12 volts to my fans.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I don't use the fan controller.. straight 12 volts to my fans.


I'd just have them on my mobo or use the Molex adapters but it was initially a Dell PC so my mobo can't handle more than a single fan (CPU's) and I haven't got any molex adapters. Plus they'd be around the same price as the female to double male ones I need to use them on the fan controller.

I'm a bit worried right now though about my CPU. It went crazy a couple days ago and since then it hasn't gotten any better. I can't play video games because my CPU goes up to 90° in no time (probably would go higher but the noise is unbearable and I'd rather alt tab and close the game than lose my CPU). I'm still using the stock cooler btw. It makes the same noise as if I was running Furmark so at first I thought I'd messed with my GPU's fan speed but after checking temps I realized the CPU was the issue. I'd replaced the thermal compound by some Cooler Master that I paid the price of NT-H1 (7€ without shipping fees) because that's all I could find in the entire city.
I really hope the CPU's not failing on me and that it's just that lame TMI that wore out or whatever.
Is there some software that could test my CPU and tell me if it's failing (a bit like how you'd see if your HDD is) or is all I can do wait ?

I've got some Artic Silver Ceramique 2 here (left overs from when my bro fixed the old Xbox'es RODs). On a very tight budget would it be worth throwing in another 7€ for a tube of NT-H1 or not ?

I'm still waiting on the mayhems parcel. As soon as I get that, I'll start installing the main parts (rads, pump, reservoir and cpu block) and then I'll see what fittings suit my needs and place the order).

@whoever wanted to put an EK XTX 360 (64mm thick) up top in push/pull. There's no way it'll fit. I've got XTC 280mms (55mm thick) and they dont fit under the 200mm fans (wasn't going to use the 200s; it's just that I know they're 30mm thick and smaller fans are 25mm so it's about the same thing, I was just seeing if I needed to order 4fans or if I would only be able to use a couple).


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmaster458*
> 
> so my idea of laser cutting epic shapes into my door is a bad one


Yes and no. You cant cut into the actual door, but you can laser cut other things like templates. I do that all the time.


----------



## johnvosh

Decided to change a couple things in my case. Got the wiring a bit more cleaner looking, added a white LED fan pulling in from the bottom of the case and added a dual white cold cathode. Here's a couple pics....




Before:


----------



## skymare

That's my sharpie art design on the sidepanel of my Phantom











I'm thinking on extend this kind of draw along of other parts of the case... Trying to do some more new designs so


----------



## steelkevin

I really need HELP:

I've got a 60mm thick Cylinder reservoir (with 60mm EK stands/clips) but the top doesn't have a thread which is really a nuisance for the kind of loop I'm going to have. Not having a hole up there would mean somehow connecting a rad above the top to the bottom of the reservoir which would not only look bad but lower the loop's flow. Here's a picture of it:


Would it be a good idea to spend around 8€ on a *EK-Multioption RES X2 - TOP W/thread* ?
I mean how different can two 60mm thick cylinder reservoirs be ? Manufacturers probably use the same tools/machines to thread them, right ?

PS: posted this in the Water Cooling club two but since it's urgent and it's going in a Phantom case I thought it might be ok to ask it here too.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I really need HELP:
> I've got a 60mm thick Cylinder reservoir (with 60mm EK stands/clips) but the top doesn't have a thread which is really a nuisance for the kind of loop I'm going to have. Not having a hole up there would mean somehow connecting a rad above the top to the bottom of the reservoir which would not only look bad but lower the loop's flow. Here's a picture of it:
> 
> Would it be a good idea to spend around 8€ on a *EK-Multioption RES X2 - TOP W/thread* ?
> I mean how different can two 60mm thick cylinder reservoirs be ? Manufacturers probably use the same tools/machines to thread them, right ?
> PS: posted this in the Water Cooling club two but since it's urgent and it's going in a Phantom case I thought it might be ok to ask it here too.


I don't know man, I would not want to assume that two manufacturers would make their reservoir the same. what kind of reservoir is yours? I know you told me but I can't remember.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I don't know man, I would not want to assume that two manufacturers would make their reservoir the same. what kind of reservoir is yours? I know you told me but I can't remember.


Actually I didn't tell you because neither I nor the person whom sold it to me knows. I assumed it was the first version of the AlphaCool Cyclone since it had that little tube inside but after doing more research it appears almost every brand that sells cylinder reservoirs makes those inner tubes (I took it out of mine because I can't see any point in it).

EDIT: I can't seem to find the comment someone made (either here or on the water cooling thread) about filling or letting the CPU WB sit in vinegar+DI water. Well I've got 10 liters of DI water and a liter of cleaning vinegar. What shall I do now ?

EDIT 2: I just found this *"Note: The thread size is equal to the Cape Corp. Coolplex and Magicool Plexiac reservoir where it can also be used."* *@Watercooling UK*
edit: same note appears on aquatuning for the 50mm version, which costs a euro less and is the one I need.

EDIT 3: mine is definitely the same as this one: http://www.it-service.be/webshop/product_info.php?products_id=10377
Found it here too: http://www.arcticmod.com/computer-mod/alphacool-cape-coolplex-pro-plexi-25-internal-external-reservoir-clear-1/2-3/8-1/4-inch-systems.htm
Was apparently used in a 2008 mod: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=1668894&postcount=31


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Actually I didn't tell you because neither I nor the person whom sold it to me knows. I assumed it was the first version of the AlphaCool Cyclone since it had that little tube inside but after doing more research it appears almost every brand that sells cylinder reservoirs makes those inner tubes (I took it out of mine because I can't see any point in it).
> EDIT: I can't seem to find the comment someone made (either here or on the water cooling thread) about filling or letting the CPU WB sit in vinegar+DI water. Well I've got 10 liters of DI water and a liter of cleaning vinegar. What shall I do now ?
> EDIT 2: I just found this *"Note: The thread size is equal to the Cape Corp. Coolplex and Magicool Plexiac reservoir where it can also be used."* *@Watercooling UK*


Not sure you need that much vinegar and water but anyway, I let my one of my waterblocks soak in a pan of it. but you could flush it through the block and radiator by just pouring it in. I would imagine you could pump it through.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Not sure you need that much vinegar and water but anyway, I let my one of my waterblocks soak in a pan of it. but you could flush it through the block and radiator by just pouring it in. I would imagine you could pump it through.


Well the vinegar was only available in 1litre. I wasn't actually going to get any but while looking for the DI Water I saw it and took it (I didn't even know you were talking about cleaning vinegar, thought that the only vinegar out there went on fries...). As for the DI water it was 1.50€ for 5Litres. Since my mum was paying anyway (we were out shopping for clothes and school stuff) I figured I'd take two just in case. Whatever's left over I'll give her for ironing anyway and the vinegar will go with the other cleaning stuff.

I've already mounted a rad (the bottom one) with it's 4 fans and I doubt it'll be moving for a while (the fans were a real pain to all get on) so next time it gets cleaned will be when I receive my tubing and run DI water + lemon juice in it and then a couple times just DI water to wash everything off.

So all I have to do is poor the vinegar straight into the WaterBlock and let it sit over night ?

EDIT: I'm totally ordering that top for my reservoir after seeing those three links that confirm it's an Alphacool Cape Corp. Coolplex (I figured the "pro" version is the latest and they don't make the regular ones anymore, why would they, not having a hole up top is stupid).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Well the vinegar was only available in 1litre. I wasn't actually going to get any but while looking for the DI Water I saw it and took it (I didn't even know you were talking about cleaning vinegar, thought that the only vinegar out there went on fries...). As for the DI water it was 1.50€ for 5Litres. Since my mum was paying anyway (we were out shopping for clothes and school stuff) I figured I'd take two just in case. Whatever's left over I'll give her for ironing anyway and the vinegar will go with the other cleaning stuff.
> I've already mounted a rad (the bottom one) with it's 4 fans and I doubt it'll be moving for a while (the fans were a real pain to all get on) so next time it gets cleaned will be when I receive my tubing and run DI water + lemon juice in it and then a couple times just DI water to wash everything off.
> So all I have to do is poor the vinegar straight into the WaterBlock and let it sit over night ?


I only soaked mine for an hour. lol. it was some shiny after


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I only soaked mine for an hour. lol. it was some shiny after


So you actually soaked it in like a bowl or whatnot and didn't just fill it ?
Did you cut it with water (half water / half vinegar) or did you go pure vinegar ?

Would vinegar mess plexi up or is it safe to use it to finish cleaning the thread on the bottom of my reservoir ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> So you actually soaked it in like a bowl or whatnot and didn't just fill it ?
> Did you cut it with water (half water / half vinegar) or did you go pure vinegar ?
> Would vinegar mess plexi up or is it safe to use it to finish cleaning the thread on the bottom of my reservoir ?


not sure about the plexi.. but I disasembled the block and put the whole thing in and submerged it. it was about 20% vinegar and 80% water


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> not sure about the plexi.. but I disasembled the block and put the whole thing in and submerged it. it was about 20% vinegar and 80% water


Ok thanks for your help


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Ok thanks for your help


your welcome. not sure how much help I really was...lol. I'm still a noob.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> So you actually soaked it in like a bowl or whatnot and didn't just fill it ?
> Did you cut it with water (half water / half vinegar) or did you go pure vinegar ?
> Would vinegar mess plexi up or is it safe to use it to finish cleaning the thread on the bottom of my reservoir ?


When I did my build I has asked Mybadomen and he told me to heat up the vinegar and pour it into my rads and let it sit for about 15-30 mins any longer and it could possibly trash the rads, I didnt use it on my cpu block but I don't see what it could hurt, just make sure when you drain them that you flush them out really well with distilled water and not tap water.









EDIT 1: btw just use only vinegar no water added because it's the acid in the vinegar that cleans it out if you add water to it it makes the vinegar weak and it won't clean it right.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> your welcome. not sure how much help I really was...lol. I'm still a noob.


Plenty







.

I guess it was more the fact of someone answering that made me find those links but still, if you hadn't answered I never would've found them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> When I did my build I has asked Mybadomen and he told me to heat up the vinegar and pour it into my rads and let it sit for about 15-30 mins any longer and it could possibly trash the rads, I didnt use it on my cpu block but I don't see what it could hurt, just make sure when you drain them that you flush them out really well with distilled water and not tap water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 1: btw just use only vinegar no water added because it's the acid in the vinegar that cleans it out if you add water to it it makes the vinegar weak and it won't clean it right.


Ok well that sounds a bit dangerous and it'd be a pain to do on at least one of my rads since it already has it's 4 fans attached and is in place. Thanks for the input though







.

EDIT: I was thinking, isn't the first point of cylinder reservoirs to be air traps ? Does having the liquid come through the top and exit through the bottom not cancel that "effect" ?
I'm thinking that with the top rad being the highest part in the loop and the reservoir receiving water through the top the top radiator would become the "air trap". How would I get rid of that air ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Plenty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I guess it was more the fact of someone answering that made me find those links but still, if you hadn't answered I never would've found them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well that sounds a bit dangerous and it'd be a pain to do on at least one of my rads since it already has it's 4 fans attached and is in place. Thanks for the input though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> EDIT: I was thinking, isn't the first point of cylinder reservoirs to be air traps ? Does having the liquid come through the top and exit through the bottom not cancel that "effect" ?
> I'm thinking that with the top rad being the highest part in the loop and the reservoir receiving water through the top the top radiator would become the "air trap". How would I get rid of that air ?


I have been thinking the same thing. I work on pumps and motors at work and I have high point bleeders on all piping there. but I'm not sure it applies to liquid cooling a computer. lol. my loop isnt put together because I have to get some new fittings. So I haven't got to play around with it yet.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I have been thinking the same thing. I work on pumps and motors at work and I have high point bleeders on all piping there. but I'm not sure it applies to liquid cooling a computer. lol. my loop isnt put together because I have to get some new fittings. So I haven't got to play around with it yet.


Yeah, well my order (cart) was at 33€ not two days ago and it's gone up to 53€ so I'm glad I waited before ordering or I'd have had to pay shipping for the parts I hadn't yet thought of. Seems like the reservoir is the last concern I have before being able to place the order.
I could either do as I was thinking, get the threaded top for the reservoir and go straight from the top rad to it or do something like this:

Just look at the top rad, CPU WB and reservoir on that picture.
It surely wouldn't look as good but it'd save me a bit of money and the reservoir would act as the air trap it's meant to be.

EDIT: Ok well I figured I had no reason to bother purchasing a New top "lid" for my reservoir as I could make a clean setup by having the WB, top Rad and Resevoir like on that picture. Basically getting the lid would've made the reservoir look weird (black top, plexi bottom) and would've set me back 8/9€ (top+a fitting for the bottom to seal the 2nd hole, right now only one is sealed).
EDIT2: Checked again and I really can't push pull the top rad. Great news is my cart went from 53.75€ (with push/pulled top rad and reservoir in-taking from above) down to 33.16€ (top rad only pulled and different tubing routing). I feel like when I found 10€ on the floor while taking a dump.


----------



## KirkyMod

Xnine, its been a few weeks, any info on the new Phantom allowed to be released? Really itching to get this thing


----------



## X-Nine

Nothing I can talk about. But... if things go according to plan.... mid-next week there should be something for the public


----------



## KirkyMod

Awesome then at that point i can decide if its waiting for the new one to actually be released over here (2-4 after the US release) or get the 3.0 and do thee mods i have planned


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Awesome then at that point i can decide if its waiting for the new one to actually be released over here (2-4 after the US release) or get the 3.0 and do thee mods i have planned


I'm happy with the mods I've done to mine, including putting the Phantom 410's USB ports in my top I/O panel.


----------



## kgtuning

Can't wait to see the new Phantom. But at the same time I don't. it might make me rethink my rig. lol


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya Guys. just popped in to say some nice looking Phantom's been added that i missed .

Awesome work all of you guys on the new ones added and the older ones that have made progress ,Keep it up!The Phantom is still my favorite case and so awesome to see them all modded here.Lol its like eye candy.

Take take guys

*MybadOmen*


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'm happy with the mods I've done to mine, including putting the Phantom 410's USB ports in my top I/O panel.


I agree your build is magnificent and i love the idea of replacing the Usb ports, I'm mainly just doing small mods that look nice, hide the un-sightly wires from my Psu (Very ugly, will sleeve when i have a good one), replace the 5xHdd with thee 2x. and LEDS, LEDS everywhere... and overtime as i have more money (17 yr old = poor) and hopefully prices reduce in AUS, I can do more modding and get better Hardware.


----------



## alpsie

Just replaced my old Crucials RealSSD C300 64 GB with a new kingstong hyperx 3k ssd 120GB.
And giving my old SSD to my twin brother since he has no SSD in his new rig


----------



## Duramax707

My rig!


----------



## kgtuning

Welcome to the club


----------



## X-Nine

Just a little "inside" info... Announcement will be coming on October 1st regarding the Phantom's successor. That's all I can really say, but just wanted to give people a head's up since there's a lot of people waiting on it.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just a little "inside" info... Announcement will be coming on October 1st regarding the Phantom's successor. That's all I can really say, but just wanted to give people a head's up since there's a lot of people waiting on it.


Sorry XNine but that doesn't work for me, that's 19 days away and I just can't wait that long lol


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just a little "inside" info... Announcement will be coming on October 1st regarding the Phantom's successor. That's all I can really say, but just wanted to give people a head's up since there's a lot of people waiting on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry XNine but that doesn't work for me, that's 19 days away and I just can't wait that long lol
Click to expand...

How do you think I feel?! lol. It's killing me!


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> How do you think I feel?! lol. It's killing me!


Gahhh October 1st, Sorry was gonna order this weekend and now guaranteed that I will. I'l be sad in a month when this comes out though but amazed because I'l finally have this beast. Thanks for that info though means I'm not gonna be left hanging for a month. ahah


----------



## Davitz

Xnine, I can only imagine how much you wanna talk about the product! Must have known for well over a month eh? I wouldn't be able to take it after two weeks lol.


----------



## popswala

Here's a few shots of my baby. I'm currently working on going water real soon. Got everything but a few fittings. Will definitely put up shots of it under water.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popswala*
> 
> Here's a few shots of my baby. I'm currently working on going water real soon. Got everything but a few fittings. Will definitely put up shots of it under water.


As I was scrolling I couldn't help but think of kanye west's song All of the lights.

On a different note. I ordered a NZXT FN-200RB 200mm Case Fan about 3 months ago and a week ago one of the fins snapped of. After posting my review on the egg the representative told me to contact them via E-mail and its been close to a week and no response.
Also after reading some of the reviews seems the "clicking noise" and fin's snapping is not so uncommon in these.

Slightly upset because I wanted the high CFM. Has anybody been able to fit the Antec big boy in the top rear fan slot?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> As I was scrolling I couldn't help but think of kanye west's song All of the lights.
> On a different note. I ordered a NZXT FN-200RB 200mm Case Fan about 3 months ago and a week ago one of the fins snapped of. After posting my review on the egg the representative told me to contact them via E-mail and its been close to a week and no response.
> Also after reading some of the reviews seems the "clicking noise" and fin's snapping is not so uncommon in these.
> Slightly upset because I wanted the high CFM. Has anybody been able to fit the Antec big boy in the top rear fan slot?


Why don't you go onto the nzxt website and order another one from there? or PM our NZXT rep "Xnine" about your concern.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> or PM our NZXT rep "Xnine" about your concern.


Yeah, PM that guy.


----------



## popswala

Don't feel bad bout that fan. When I was installing one of the top 200mm fans after I modded the blue leds out to white, one of the limbs that comes out of the center to the screw hole snapped in half. lol. They're not very strong cause I bought a replacement and it happend again lol. But yeah I contact nzxt directly and told them about that and they sent me a new fan which is fine. The third one I didn't tighten the screws all the way. Just a snug before it would snap.

On another note. Any one got any idea how to mod the fan controller leds? i've been wanting to get rid of the blue and switch that to white also to match my build.

Heres a pic so you tell the blue don't match lol.


I plan to get the windowed side panel to show off the water loop when I get it built here soon (hopefully) and I'm going to get the updated usb hub on top with usb3. I'm soo happy they came out with that for us to upgrade without having to get a whole other case lol. Thanks soo much NZXT for listening.


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popswala*
> 
> On another note. Any one got any idea how to mod the fan controller leds? i've been wanting to get rid of the blue and switch that to white also to match my build.


Easiest way is to buy 3mm LEDS of the colour desired (White) and solder them on, But Evil Jerry supplied me with an E-mail you might be able to contact and ask about them. [email protected] was the email he gave me.


----------



## popswala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> Easiest way is to buy 3mm LEDS of the colour desired (White) and solder them on, But Evil Jerry supplied me with an E-mail you might be able to contact and ask about them. [email protected] was the email he gave me.


Thanks. I know Rob. I'll shoot him an email and find out. I already have a bunch of leds since I use them on various modd's. I had it all apart but sould see how to swap the leds out since they're soldered into a board. I don't have exp messing with boards in that way.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Finally got a point where I could get some pics for the thread. Pics taken from my phone.


----------



## Kaged

Hi everybody!

Not sure how many you actually know about this, but I am holding a fundraiser/giveaway for Cancer research. All proceeds for this will be going to the John Hunstman Cancer research Institute in Salt Lake City, Utah.

I am selling collectors cards of the Pink Phantom I have modded, and each card you purchase gives you one entry into the drawing to win it.

Today is the final day to purchase cards, and be entered into the drawing







I will be pulling the paypal link off of my webiste at 11:59pm Mountain Standard Time. Please take a look at the link below for more info.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=339850392768796&set=a.339824722771363.87708.234527583301078&type=1

Here is a direct link to the website to purchase cards.

www.kagedprotec.com

You can also check out my build log here on OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/case-mod-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom

Thanks everybody


----------



## Anden702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popswala*
> 
> ...On another note. Any one got any idea how to mod the fan controller leds? i've been wanting to get rid of the blue and switch that to white also to match my build....


I've done this myself, if you have any experience with soldering it's really easy,

https://plus.google.com/photos/114917903961010123501/albums/5624871121803092033?authkey=CKW04-KIkuSaXw


----------



## dartuil

my phantom will have a successor?

time to upgrade to phantom II


----------



## hakz

is it released?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> is it released?


nope. No news of it officially until October 1st per Xnine.


----------



## mvh11

Hmm. So, I've been planning my window mod out a bit more, and I really think I want to eliminate the side fans, but then the question is, where can I place them to make up for the lost airflow?

I cannot afford to liquid cool at the moment(although I would love to), so I have to be able to get by on air. I don't OC at the moment, so I'm not too concerned about heat, but I don't want to bake my components either.

Figured I could move one to the front fan slot, and I was thinking I could put the other one in the drive bays, but since the door is generally closed, I didn't think it would be too effective as an intake. Any ideas? I was considering flipping the rear exhaust fan around and using that as an intake and then letting the hot air all leave via the top, but I don't know of the usefulness of that either.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Hmm. So, I've been planning my window mod out a bit more, and I really think I want to eliminate the side fans, but then the question is, where can I place them to make up for the lost airflow?
> I cannot afford to liquid cool at the moment(although I would love to), so I have to be able to get by on air. I don't OC at the moment, so I'm not too concerned about heat, but I don't want to bake my components either.
> Figured I could move one to the front fan slot, and I was thinking I could put the other one in the drive bays, but since the door is generally closed, I didn't think it would be too effective as an intake. Any ideas? I was considering flipping the rear exhaust fan around and using that as an intake and then letting the hot air all leave via the top, but I don't know of the usefulness of that either.


Can you fit one of the fans in the HDD cage if you pull a slot out? I removed mine long ago so I can't check. On my first Phantom I built risers underneath it and installed 2 1200mm intake fans underneath the grille-like openings in the bottom. Without raising the case the way I did, you could still get the effect by placing the fan in pull above it.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> nope. No news of it officially until October 1st per Xnine.


I read about this in the Switch 810 thread, I was planning to buy a Switch, but thought that I should wait and see what this new Phantom case is all about. I hadn't really looked over the original Phantom until now and I'm not really keen on it, in fact, I don't like it at all compared to the Switch 810. That is probably because I want a full tower case that can fit XL-ATX and that also has a minimum of 8 PCI expansion slots.

Do you guys think that the Phantom II will be much better? I really don't like the looks or even the functionality of this first version at all.


----------



## Ninja Harbinger

Is there one of these clubs for the Phantom 410?


----------



## hakz

Here. Phantom 410 Mid-Tower Owner's Club


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> I read about this in the Switch 810 thread, I was planning to buy a Switch, but thought that I should wait and see what this new Phantom case is all about. I hadn't really looked over the original Phantom until now and I'm not really keen on it, in fact, I don't like it at all compared to the Switch 810. That is probably because I want a full tower case that can fit XL-ATX and that also has a minimum of 8 PCI expansion slots.
> Do you guys think that the Phantom II will be much better? I really don't like the looks or even the functionality of this first version at all.


We don't know if the new Phantom will be better. But if you don't like the current one then maybe you're better off with the Switch. I think if the current Phantom does not support XL-ATX, the new one will not either. But this is just what I think...


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> We don't know if the new Phantom will be better. But if you don't like the current one then maybe you're better off with the Switch. I think if the current Phantom does not support XL-ATX, the new one will not either. But this is just what I think...


Agree with KGtuning maybe a Switch 810 is better for you if you dont like the Phantom looks. Phantom you either love or dont.


----------



## 12Cores

I made some modifications to my Phantom to accommodate another 240mm radiator. I had to move down the drive bays a few inches in order to jam my old 240mm rad into the drive bay to make room for the new 240 XSPC radiator at the bottom of this case.

I also covered the both sides of the case with fiberglass mesh in an effort to reduce load temps and keep out pet hair.

The end result of all this is about 5c lower load temps on the CPU.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> nope. No news of it officially until October 1st per Xnine.
> 
> 
> 
> I read about this in the Switch 810 thread, I was planning to buy a Switch, but thought that I should wait and see what this new Phantom case is all about. I hadn't really looked over the original Phantom until now and I'm not really keen on it, in fact, I don't like it at all compared to the Switch 810. That is probably because I want a full tower case that can fit XL-ATX and that also has a minimum of 8 PCI expansion slots.
> 
> Do you guys think that the Phantom II will be much better? I really don't like the looks or even the functionality of this first version at all.
Click to expand...

Without breaking NDA, I can honestly say, that while I liked the original Phantom, I thought the Switch 810 was better. The successor... I dunno if it's better than the 810, but I will say, without actually seeing the production version in person, that it's on par with the 810. Though, I believe it will be a better chassis in the end. Time will tell, and I think people are going to have the same reaction to this chassis as they did the original Phantom. They either love it, or hate it. There's not a lot of middle ground. I will say, it does look more aggressive, but refined. It's not a revolutionary design, but it is evolutionary. I quite like it, actually. And that's my personal opinion, not one of employment.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Without breaking NDA, I can honestly say, that while I liked the original Phantom, I thought the Switch 810 was better. The successor... I dunno if it's better than the 810, but I will say, without actually seeing the production version in person, that it's on par with the 810. Though, I believe it will be a better chassis in the end. Time will tell, and I think people are going to have the same reaction to this chassis as they did the original Phantom. They either love it, or hate it. There's not a lot of middle ground. I will say, it does look more aggressive, but refined. It's not a revolutionary design, but it is evolutionary. I quite like it, actually. And that's my personal opinion, not one of employment.


Can you disclose which colors it will be offered in?


----------



## Buck47

Guys - I need some assistance here. I'm attempting to find an aftermarket cooler that will work with my new rig: P8Z77-V Pro, 3770K, 4x4GB Corsair vengeance. I want the NZXT Havik 140, but am unsure if I can get a stick in the DIMM closest to the CPU.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Without breaking NDA, I can honestly say, that while I liked the original Phantom, I thought the Switch 810 was better. The successor... I dunno if it's better than the 810, but I will say, without actually seeing the production version in person, that it's on par with the 810. Though, I believe it will be a better chassis in the end. Time will tell, and I think people are going to have the same reaction to this chassis as they did the original Phantom. They either love it, or hate it. There's not a lot of middle ground. I will say, it does look more aggressive, but refined. It's not a revolutionary design, but it is evolutionary. I quite like it, actually. And that's my personal opinion, not one of employment.


No need to give us anymore info on it, what you've told us so far is plenty, thanks. Since I read that it is an updated version of the phantom I thought I would check out the original, my first impressions were that I don't like the original at all, especially not over the Switch 810, but that doesn't mean I won't like the new Phantom. I will wait and see what it's like before making a decision as it is not too long of a wait.

It's definitely getting unveiled October 1st though, right? That's the only bit of info that I really want, cause I don't think I can wait too much longer than that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buck47*
> 
> Guys - I need some assistance here. I'm attempting to find an aftermarket cooler that will work with my new rig: P8Z77-V Pro, 3770K, 4x4GB Corsair vengeance. I want the NZXT Havik 140, but am unsure if I can get a stick in the DIMM closest to the CPU.
> Any help would be appreciated.


Since I use Air coolers I always try to choose low profile RAM. I'd never buy Corsair Vengeance as it's simply too tall to use with most decent Air coolers. I usually buy G.Skill Ripjaws RAM as that fits under most Air Coolers. If you don't like G.Skill, then the low profile version of the Vengeance would have been the way to go.

Apart from Noctua and their huge MB and RAM compatibility list for their NH-D14, most heat sink companies don't list what RAM fits under their coolers. It's a real annoyance, and I would like it if they all started compatibility lists as that would make it easier for users to choose their RAM.

To avoid this, I would suggest buying RAM that is lower profile if you plan to air cool your CPU. Unless you're getting high speed RAM that needs the bigger heat spreaders, most lower speed RAM doesn't really require massive heat spreaders at all.

lol, sorry for not answering the question about whether or not the Vengeance would fit with the Havik 140, hopefully another member that has that set up can help you. You should post this question in the Air Cooling section of the forums. I'm pretty sure you'll get a reply there from someone that has that setup.


----------



## Jolting

Quick shot of a project I'm helping ERO1 on. Been helping him build his phantom, so far finished repainting the mesh and did a quite large window in it. A first for both of us. We decided to post a picture of it here before we finished with everything else.


All of the plastics that were slightly textured got a metallic blue, all mesh got a pastel blue.


----------



## Joel18

Finished product hope you guys like it


----------



## paperbox

I'll be joining the NZXT Phantom club real soon







My parts are slowly coming in. I bought the Hyper 212 Evo but I'm not sure it would fit! could anyone confirm?


----------



## KirkyMod

It will fit without a side fan, and i'm unsure if you can fit a slim fan there, but it would fit if you could.

Also great job with your build Joel18 looks great.


----------



## paperbox

So you're saying I might not be able to do the push pull?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperbox*
> 
> So you're saying I might not be able to do the push pull?


the heatsink with 2 fans on it will fit easy, but because of its height you may not be able to fit a side fan on the door.


----------



## johnvosh

So I just wanted to make sure i have my fans set up in a slightly optimum way. the pics shows the fans inside the case. I also have the (2) 120mm in the door as intake and the spot for the 200mm is open with no fan... CPU idles at approx 23-30c and when I'm not under load most of the components on the motherboard sit at around 30c using a temp gun. Ambient temp is my room is 20-23c


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> So I just wanted to make sure i have my fans set up in a slightly optimum way. the pics shows the fans inside the case. I also have the (2) 120mm in the door as intake and the spot for the 200mm is open with no fan... CPU idles at approx 23-30c and when I'm not under load most of the components on the motherboard sit at around 30c using a temp gun. Ambient temp is my room is 20-23c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You've got it right.


----------



## Joel18

do u have a filter on the front fan intake??


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> do u have a filter on the front fan intake??


no I don't. I do plan on putting one though!


----------



## Rowey

Alright peeps, how is everyone's Phantom builds getting on? not as up to date as I used to be.


----------



## chinesethunda

i found you will get better temps if you make the top front fan an intake instead of exhaust, also at least for me, having a fan at the bottom was useless, no temp drops in anything, also if you put a fan behind the drive cage, it could help the graphic card temps.

as for the new phantom, im curious as to how it will turn out. i was really tempted to trade in my phantom for the switch 810, but i didn't feel like spending a bunch of money to fully upgrade my waterooling. Anyways i already modded the top of the phantom to fit the 360mm rads and i like it how it is atm, but it could use a few upgrades


----------



## acidrhain

need advice here
I'm planning to buy my phantom a cooler (he's just 2 months old)
I've already read reviews and only 2 choices left for me.
which do you think of this 2 cooler will be great for my phantom?

NZXT Havik 140
Noctua NH-U9B SE2


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidrhain*
> 
> need advice here
> I'm planning to buy my phantom a cooler (he's just 2 months old)
> I've already read reviews and only 2 choices left for me.
> which do you think of this 2 cooler will be great for my phantom?
> NZXT Havik 140
> Noctua NH-U9B SE2


The Havik because it matches the case nicely







.


----------



## hakz

^ what he said.


----------



## Methos07

Just got a phantom myself, white and red. Will post pictures tomorrow when I get it all built.

Case kinda is begging for a Normandy theme,. imo


----------



## popswala

I own a havik 140 and its sweet. Not only does it match but its a great cooler. Does a great job and is totally silent. I do mean silent as mines running on a becnh and i can't hear a thing. You can't go wrong with the havik.


----------



## acidrhain

I knew that, but what I've read on the reviews, Noctua cools the PC 4-5 degrees cooler than the havik,


----------



## kupaloids427

I'm planning on changing my stock 140mm and 120mm fans with Enermax Cluster 140/120mm white led fans which would fit my white phantom perfectly. Problem is that they have 4pin connectors which wont fit the phantoms fan controller. Will it work if I just modify the controller connectors (chop off one sideguard) so they would fit?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kupaloids427*
> 
> I'm planning on changing my stock 140mm and 120mm fans with Enermax Cluster 140/120mm white led fans which would fit my white phantom perfectly. Problem is that they have 4pin connectors which wont fit the phantoms fan controller. Will it work if I just modify the controller connectors (chop off one sideguard) so they would fit?


Sure will, or you could buy adapters. Just make sure you take the correct end off.


----------



## kupaloids427

thanks! guess its time to get those Clusters then...

btw are those fans any good with rads? seen then in a couple of builds just wondering how the temps are
i'm also thinking of replacing the fans on my h50 with them


----------



## Z4-35i

My new NZXT Phantom build is now up and running. This wasn't a planned build, but my old system died badly after my Cool IT ECO ALC failed and deposited it's contents all over my mobo and GTX460 cards. The mobo never recovered, so although a little ahead of my usual 3 year upgrade schedule, I decided to put together a replacement build.

Although I've worked in IT for 20+ years, this is the first time I've built a system from scratch, as I wanted something a little more unique and tailored.

I've completed the base build and everything is running fine, with my old boot and user drives working first time in the new build, which has saved me a lot of pain in having to recover the data.

I have the white Phantom case with a Z77 Sabertooth motherboard and Dark Rock 2 cooler, which gives a very clean look to the system.

I've replaced the rear and side panel fans with be quiet! Silent Wings 2 fans and also added a 140mm Silent Wings 2 front case fan.

I'm looking to build some contrasting custom cabling for all the internal Z77 and connections.

My current thoughts are mid blue braided cabling with orange connectors, as I've ordered some Crucial Ballistix Tracer DIMMs with the blue and orange LEDs.

I'm comfortable building custom cables as I've done this previously for custom ICE installs.

Does anyone have any recommendations as to where to get good quality coloured fan, ATX and SATA power connectors etc, preferably from a vendor in the UK?


----------



## hakz

^ we are craving for some pics


----------



## Davitz

If all goes well i'll have pics of my new phantom sig rig build up today. After 2 weeks of doa parts and rma bs hopefully all will be well. (i suspect my old hx750 fried my first two sabertooth z77's and my evga gtx 680 sli)


----------



## KirkyMod

The store I'm buying all my parts off said they would be in along with my Phantom yesterday, and that they would call me when it's in. Didn't call me, and they're not open today, So many sad faces. Hopefully pick it all up in two days after work, account down to $5


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KirkyMod*
> 
> The store I'm buying all my parts off said they would be in along with my Phantom yesterday, and that they would call me when it's in. Didn't call me, and they're not open today, So many sad faces. Hopefully pick it all up in two days after work, account down to $5


Just wait, when it comes in you will be so happy! And the wait will have been worth it.


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just wait, when it comes in you will be so happy! And the wait will have been worth it.


Very much agreed, Can't wait, Finally gonna have a computer. bout time.


----------



## Davitz

Please ignore the random 6 pin hanging, im waiting for my new sound card as the old was was fried by my hx750


----------



## Garabatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Please ignore the random 6 pin hanging, im waiting for my new sound card as the old was was fried by my hx750


Welcome, What are your temps under prime95?, Are you using NZXT fans only?


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garabatos*
> Welcome, What are your temps under prime95?, Are you using NZXT fans only?


Yep only nzxt fans temps in prime 95 are 78* only using the two top 200mm fans (silent editions) as exhaust. im sure i'd get better temps if i used the performance ones but i like a silent beast of a system


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Please ignore the random 6 pin hanging, im waiting for my new sound card as the old was was fried by my hx750


You definitely need to add to fans to the bottom side of that rad. You will see major improvements in temps.


----------



## Davitz

Temps are fine in all the games i play, no need for more fans







it's not like i play games that load the cpu as much as prime 95


----------



## num1son

ok your cpu


----------



## Davitz

Dude, im 10* above ambient when gaming, that's not going to hurt anything lol.


----------



## steelkevin

Quick question, everybodyd keeps mentioning Prime95 temps and in my opinion 70+ seems a lot (but I'm a noob so maybe it's normal but I thought 4.5Ghz could be done on air without issues with the 2500k and 2700K). Would Prime 95 stress the CPU much more than OCCT ?
I just thought seeing as both were to test OCs they had to do about the same things.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quick question, everybodyd keeps mentioning Prime95 temps and in my opinion 70+ seems a lot (but I'm a noob so maybe it's normal but I thought 4.5Ghz could be done on air without issues with the 2500k and 2700K). Would Prime 95 stress the CPU much more than OCCT ?
> I just thought seeing as both were to test OCs they had to do about the same things.


Your thermal threshold really depends on the chip. Like my old 955 black edition, you NEVER wanted those to pass 62* EVER and if you had prime 95 temps at 55* that's bad. While sandy / ivy have a MUCH better thermal threshold. While from what i've heard, intel chips like sandy and ivy have a higher thermal threshold that you don't want to pass. Intel does however say Ivy chips are capable of handling temps up to 105* although you REALLY don't want to get close to that i'd say 90 at the MAX stay a good bit below your TJmax

As far as I see it, if im at 50* in games in a chip that is 48h prime 95 stable at high 70's and im not using it as a 24/7/365 machine i'm fine.

Edit// Some people have gotten 5GHz on stock cooling with 2700k's although their temps were nuts, like 89* so i don't see why 4.5 wouldn't be achievable.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Your thermal threshold really depends on the chip. Like my old 955 black edition, you NEVER wanted those to pass 62* EVER and if you had prime 95 temps at 55* that's bad. While sandy / ivy have a MUCH better thermal threshold. While from what i've heard, intel chips like sandy and ivy have a higher thermal threshold that you don't want to pass. Intel does however say Ivy chips are capable of handling temps up to 105* although you REALLY don't want to get close to that i'd say 90 at the MAX stay a good bit below your TJmax
> As far as I see it, if im at 50* in games in a chip that is 48h prime 95 stable at high 70's and im not using it as a 24/7/365 machine i'm fine.
> Edit// Some people have gotten 5GHz on stock cooling with 2700k's although their temps were nuts, like 89* so i don't see why 4.5 wouldn't be achievable.


I know everyone has their own mindset on things, but take heed of num1son's admonishment to get some fans on that H100, and upgrade your cooling, please.

59 C on a single core that's only loaded to 46% isn't good. (re: the screenshot)

That's typical of temps I get with all 6 cores of a 3930 at 100%, running P95.

So it's not so likely that you're really at 50* in games going from that screen shot.

Put the hi-perf fans (1300 rpm) up top, take advantage of having the fan controller to keep it quiet when in low cpu use mode, and put the fans on the H100.
You could use the side fan controller channel for it without having to go buy a new bay mount controller.

Your CPU will thank you, it really will.

Darlene


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Please ignore the random 6 pin hanging, im waiting for my new sound card as the old was was fried by my hx750


using 1.328volts on a 3770K and that cooler is keeping your processor cool? IDK how you're running prime and keeping it from climbing to 100 or more.
just my opinion, but something isn't right.


----------



## kgtuning

Davitz, So this is why I have a hard time believing your voltage and heat. This is my rig with a custom loop.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> Davitz, So this is why I have a hard time believing your voltage and heat. This is my rig with a custom loop.


He`s only running one core under load that is why. Your temps are more typical with a correct cooling setup.


----------



## kgtuning

not to stray off the Phantom topic but why would you run one core like that? and thank you gdesmo.


----------



## Davitz

well, i have wow set to use all cores/threads so i'm not sure why it's only loading one either o-o

cause really it should be loading them all.

kinda like this but just slap more fans on to get better temps right?
Wow's open in org, background fps limiter removed and there's easily 50+ people logged in in that one area.


----------



## kgtuning

run prime95 and see what cores run


----------



## Davitz

When I can im going to pick up some of the performance versions of the 200mm fans as darlene said and swap out the silent ones. should see a good improvement. (some cores do get hotter than displayed for short periods) Regardless, gonna upgrade those 200mm top fans


----------



## kgtuning

thats more like it.


----------



## Davitz

I was originally thinking custom loop, but with mop coming out and with my old psu frying parts i didn't have time ): upgrade fans first, THEN custom loop and hopefully some full cover blocks for the lightnings


----------



## Methos07

Drilled out the rivets, much better.


----------



## Phelan

My computer is black screening...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ShineGraphics

Sign me up









Here's my rig.


















LED's at work


----------



## 0Fester0

I need a hand. My 3rd aircooled msi 570 tf3 gets, shall we say, a little warm. First time i've ever undervolted for a baseline. Pci-e extension risers are cheap enough, so without moving my psu, has anyone any help of where to put my card? Lookin' at it here, maybe dvi end at the 2 vertical rad holes, cut some steel somehow and fashion something and still use the connectors that way. I have 6x monitors running so i need the connections.Then, how to support the other Pci end from droop. It's taken me a year to get 3 Gpu's so you can guess expensive brackets etc are a no no. Any other ideas, please, throw a dog a bone. Case Phantom Enth., Biostar X79. The 3960 is cooled with a Silver Arrow. Thanks for any help. //////// 30 minutes later. Bloody pci cables would be in the way














. Feck. OK. What about drilling the drive bay, psu (Non modular Akasa Xtreme 1200w) cables in then out the usual side. Is there room to plug the power cable in the front then with the cover on? Gpu could just be dropped 2" onto..... something and still use the dvi through the original psu hole. Cripes. That would look like a dog. Not a cute cuddly dog but , well. Like mine. Ugly old and rough. I've got the case, remember my wifes case, here to play with. Any ideas. I should be writing this out to myself and figuring it out my self.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> 
> Drilled out the rivets, much better.


epic white theme is epic!







lovin it.


----------



## Methos07

Thanks! Air flow is pretty great in this case with the drive cages out from the front.


----------



## hakz

oh yea, I've just noticed it. where'd you put it? Did you take both the cages out?


----------



## ShineGraphics

He put it in the 5.25 drive bay, pretty smart idea actually


----------



## Methos07

I did the same with my Corsair 600t. Except with this case you can remove the 5.25" covers and have access to the drives like that. It's not the best airflow up there but my drives really don't get all that hot.


----------



## hakz

oh yeah, didn't notice the sata cables








How about adding another 120mm for upward flow just below the grommet holes?


----------



## Methos07

I've thought about it but the drive temperature of my one mechanical drive isn't getting hot enough to warrant any additional fans. I want to block up the rear panel mesh so the airflow from the side panel intake 120mms isn't wasted. Still a work in progress, great case though. Love how the side panels have three thumb screws each on the back instead of just two.


----------



## ShineGraphics

I was thinking the same thing about the rear panel mesh and the 120's, can't think of a way to block it without looking messy or anything like that though...
Any Ideas?


----------



## KirkyMod

FINALLY GOT EVERYTHING!
Picked it all up and put it together tonight, No inside shots as there is no Cable management at all.
Anyways 3 pics.

Some of the parts, List of all Main parts is:
Intel i5 3570k
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) 2133mhz
Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Mobo
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC Windforce X3
Old Non-Modular CoolerMaster PSU 500 Watt
2TB Seagate Barracuda

Best moment of my life was when I saw this beast turn on.


Also I'd like to Thank Nzxt for this box, it is great for cleaning up this sorta mess.

Mind you I was standing a good foot deep in mess to









P.S Add me to the club


----------



## kgtuning

Go to the first page and click on the link to add yourself to the club.


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Go to the first page and click on the link to add yourself to the club.


Cheers mate, One quick question, Should the 200mm fan's LED turn on as soon as the it is turned on? Since i don't yet have a OS (Getting that tomorrow) I can't tell if it turns on later. Thanks!


----------



## ShineGraphics

There's a cable and a button at the back that turns on the LED on the 200mm, plug your fan in to both cables, turn on the power and hit the switch, should turn on straight away.


----------



## KirkyMod

Cheers man, that was easy


----------



## ShineGraphics

All good, took me a while to figure out what the cable was for







hahaha


----------



## TheDream

Mine.


----------



## Crizume

Only 5 more days until the new phantom. Cant wait to see what NZXT did.


----------



## KirkyMod

So Uhh i definitely need more room/New desk.


DAT SNES!









2cm gap from top of case to desk... very Small USBs only had to take out apart of the desk i didn't use for this too fit







But so so glad


----------



## hakz

definitely.









can't wait for the next phantom, i hope it doesnt disappoint.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> 2cm gap from top of case to desk... very Small USBs only had to take out apart of the desk i didn't use for this too fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But so so glad


Hahaha, gotta love tight squeeze's!
I had to remove a part of my desk just to fit my Phantom on it


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Hahaha, gotta love tight squeeze's!
> I had to remove a part of my desk just to fit my Phantom on it


Yeah The part that i took out is now being a desk on the Phantom box. The Phantom box is just so useful for everything.


----------



## ShineGraphics

That's a much better idea then what I was doing with the bit off my desk, I just put it in the corner with my old cases haha


----------



## Kalapito

Look, I've posted this on Facebook but I thought I post here too so I can get a better chance of finding a case with really cheap shipping to Australia. I really love this case, l but most of the places you can buy this case from have a shipping cost of 250-300$ shipping to Australia or they just don't ship internationally. If you have any websites that sell this case in Black with either cheap or free shipping please reply to this thread or send me a Private message with the link, thanks.


----------



## Geegeenoree

looking good, what radiator is that at the top?

nice rig


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geegeenoree*
> 
> looking good, what radiator is that at the top?
> nice rig


You may want to "quote" a comment and or picture so the person you are talking to knows you're talking to them.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Hey guys. Going to be ordering an H100 for my Phantom. I've read you need to put the radiator where the 2 200mm fans would go. If I do that, can I remove the top lid off the Phantom and put those two fans on top of the case instead? I'm also thinking of just putting one fan on top of the case and using the sideslot for the 200mm fan for the other one.

So, can anyone confirm that the radiator in place of the 200mm fans will work? As well as putting the 200mm fans on top of the case?


----------



## chiefo0306

The phantom comes with brackets to mount it under the 2 fans. Unless you don't have room, then u should be able to put the fans on top of the case.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Oh nice! Just checked my parts and I still have the brackets and it says you can mount with the 200mm fans installed. One more question that goes back to my other post. If I decide to just have the one 200mm fan in the back installed and the front one isn't. Would the radiator still attach securely? I'm kinda wanting to put the other 200mm fan to blow air onto the mobo. Though I question how much of an effect that'll really have anyway than if I had the top two as pull fans.


----------



## chiefo0306

With the bracket you get from NZXT the radiator is only held on by 3 screws. It has nothing to do with the fans regardless of if there or not. It will be just as secure with or without them. Honestly i have two up top and my side 200mm is still empty.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiefo0306*
> 
> With the bracket you get from NZXT the radiator is only held on by 3 screws. It has nothing to do with the fans regardless of if there or not. It will be just as secure with or without them. Honestly i have two up top and my side 200mm is still empty.


Thanks brother! I think I'll keep both fans up top so I can have a more versatile push and pull configuration. Guess I do have another question. Are the stock fans for the H100 a good deal? I have two AP-15s that I'm thinking of using instead. If stock fans are good/better I'll just use the AP-15s to switch out some case fans.


----------



## chiefo0306

Not entirely sure. From what I've heard there not bad. I'm still using the stock ones and I've got decent results.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Thanks brother! I think I'll keep both fans up top so I can have a more versatile push and pull configuration. Guess I do have another question. Are the stock fans for the H100 a good deal? I have two AP-15s that I'm thinking of using instead. If stock fans are good/better I'll just use the AP-15s to switch out some case fans.


There isn't enough room to mount fans underneath the radiator if it's sitting against the top 200mm fans.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> There isn't enough room to mount fans underneath the radiator if it's sitting against the top 200mm fans.


What does it conflict with? Looks like if anything the fans afterwards might touch the ram, despite me having low profile ram. Can anyone confirm if you can keep the top case lid on if the 200mm fans are mounted on the outside?

Edit: Searched this thread a bit and someone else was able to do it.

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313145_10150284294423581_648568580_8072403_1027743_n.jpg


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> What does it conflict with? Looks like if anything the fans afterwards might touch the ram, despite me having low profile ram. Can anyone confirm if you can keep the top case lid on if the 200mm fans are mounted on the outside?
> Edit: Searched this thread a bit and someone else was able to do it.
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313145_10150284294423581_648568580_8072403_1027743_n.jpg


RAM is what I was told it contacts, but after seeing that pic you'll probably be fine then.


----------



## Xerosnake90

I have low profile ram either way. I do believe if you have ram with heatfins on it then it may conflict. I'll report back when I get my H100 and let everyone know how the installation went!


----------



## chiefo0306

It depends on the ram and mobo. If your using the mobo that is in ur sig then i have the same one. I actually had to use a different screw on one of the sides of the mounts so my H100 isn't exactly vertical but its at like a 5 degree angle to clear my ram. And I am using Corsair Vengence so its kind of high profile ram i guess.


----------



## IT Diva

Another idea is to bend on the brackets a little such that the rad is effectively shifted out towards the right side of the case, away from the mobo, which gets you a few more mm of clearance.

Darlene


----------



## Geegeenoree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> You may want to "quote" a comment and or picture so the person you are talking to knows you're talking to them.


aha got it, figuring this website out, sorry 'bout that XD


----------



## Draven

In the top I have my 200mm nzxt fans with a EX240 mounted with the supplied brackets that came with the case and then I have 2x 120mm fans under the rad I didn't have to bend anything and I am using gskill ripjaws. dunno if that helps at all.


----------



## hakz

good thing it fits. I believe it depends on the motherboard design.

sent from my evo3d using tapatalk


----------



## Geegeenoree

if i have a sabertooth z77, and a XSPC RS240 (~3.5cm thickness) rad up top, will i be able to put fans (probably Bitfenix Spectre Pros, heard good things about them or just NZXT ones) under the rad while keeping the top 200mm fans?
will i need to remove the mobo's thermal armour to make it fit? and if i can't, will low profile ram fix this?

many thanks guys


----------



## Davitz

my new 1300rpm 200mm fans came in today and i decided to run prime 95 to check temps, well very good results and thanks to Darlene for the advice!











i'll probably start saving for a custom loop or are these new temps acceptable? :O

Here's the old prime 95 results with the 800rpm fans


----------



## Xerosnake90

Hey guys, would adding the side 200mm fan be worth it? I bought an extra one for the top, the performance one. The sound the bearing makes is horrible so I keep it on low all the time. Thinking the side one would be a bit better since it blows air onto the motherboard. However I'd like to get a quiet one, thinking it's not going to do much. Anyone confirm?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Hey guys, would adding the side 200mm fan be worth it? I bought an extra one for the top, the performance one. The sound the bearing makes is horrible so I keep it on low all the time. Thinking the side one would be a bit better since it blows air onto the motherboard. However I'd like to get a quiet one, thinking it's not going to do much. Anyone confirm?


If you're air cooling, it makes a significant difference for the better. The downside is that it precludes having a nice window on the side.

There was a fairly well done test of about a half dozen various popular fan configurations that's been linked to multiple times in the several hundred pages here that showed that to be the case.

Interestingly, one of the other findings, was that CPU temps were usually better without the top front fan. (only the rear top fan) The thought was that it pulled air past the CPU cooler fan such that the cpu cooler fan was somewhat starved, and moving less air thru the fins.

Perhaps someone who recalls the test will have a link for you.

Darlene


----------



## Xerosnake90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If you're air cooling, it makes a significant difference for the better. The downside is that it precludes having a nice window on the side.
> There was a fairly well done test of about a half dozen various popular fan configurations that's been linked to multiple times in the several hundred pages here that showed that to be the case.
> Interestingly, one of the other findings, was that CPU temps were usually better without the top front fan. (only the rear top fan) The thought was that it pulled air past the CPU cooler fan such that the cpu cooler fan was somewhat starved, and moving less air thru the fins.
> Perhaps someone who recalls the test will have a link for you.
> Darlene


Thanks Darlene!

I was air cooling, I am however switching over to a hydro unit tomorrow. The second 200mm fan will help as a push and pull type of deal. I don't think having the silent fan blowing air onto the mobo will do me tons of good. I can't be bothered to add a performance fan either, as they are simply too loud to stand.


----------



## Phelan

Hey guys! Check out *My Build Log* when you get the chance. I completely re-organized the first 2 posts and added an index as well.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Thanks Darlene!
> I was air cooling, I am however switching over to a hydro unit tomorrow. The second 200mm fan will help as a push and pull type of deal. I don't think having the silent fan blowing air onto the mobo will do me tons of good. I can't be bothered to add a performance fan either, as they are simply too loud to stand.


I'd look at the first post on this page for the benefit of having the higher speed 200mm fans up top as pull fans. Use the fan controller to keep it quiet when you don't need the performance, but having it available is a plus.

The side fans usually benefit the GPU(s) the most

But of course, it's your choice to make.

Darlene


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Thanks Darlene!
> I was air cooling, I am however switching over to a hydro unit tomorrow. The second 200mm fan will help as a push and pull type of deal. I don't think having the silent fan blowing air onto the mobo will do me tons of good. I can't be bothered to add a performance fan either, as they are simply too loud to stand.


One thing to note, and something I've noticed from personal experience, is that even with 2 standard low-RPM 200mm fans up top, is that 2 fans can push more CFM than the top mesh will allow through. You can see this for yourself if you pull the front case bezel with both top fans running. You'll feel a significant amount of air coming through the little rectangular hole in the front of the top case bezel.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> One thing to note, and something I've noticed from personal experience, is that even with 2 standard low-RPM 200mm fans up top, is that 2 fans can push more CFM than the top mesh will allow through. You can see this for yourself if you pull the front case bezel with both top fans running. You'll feel a significant amount of air coming through the little rectangular hole in the front of the top case bezel.


Yeah my 120's up top do that too, even with my custom grills.


----------



## Davitz

hm, anyone know where I can get a psu cover for the bottom of the phantom? That and where the perforated part of the bottom of the case is, what size rad can you attach to that? 120, 140? Just wondering since im really starting to lean towards a custom loop xD


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> hm, anyone know where I can get a psu cover for the bottom of the phantom? That and where the perforated part of the bottom of the case is, what size rad can you attach to that? 120, 140? Just wondering since im really starting to lean towards a custom loop xD


The PSU covers that some of us have are custom made. I don't know of anyone selling premade ones but anything is possible. A 240 will fit laying down. Standing up where the front fan is, I'm not sure.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> hm, anyone know where I can get a psu cover for the bottom of the phantom? That and where the perforated part of the bottom of the case is, what size rad can you attach to that? 120, 140? Just wondering since im really starting to lean towards a custom loop xD


Really you can put whatever rad you want down there as long as it fits, I've got a 280mm EK rad and I just used two case fan screws to keep it from moving. Just get the screws through whichever hole you can.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> One thing to note, and something I've noticed from personal experience, is that even with 2 standard low-RPM 200mm fans up top, *is that 2 fans can push more CFM than the top mesh will allow through*. You can see this for yourself if you pull the front case bezel with both top fans running. You'll feel a significant amount of air coming through the little rectangular hole in the front of the top case bezel.


That's somewhere between wrong and not phrased well. It's misleading either way.

Even if you had only one small 80mm fan up top, you'd still feel some air exit that little hole.

The top mesh does restrict airflow somewhat. You're going to get backpressure behind the mesh, but it does not act like some kind of a fixed level limiting valve. (at least at flow rates we're working with).

The backpressure is to be expected. There is less cross sectional area of combined mesh holes than there is of swept area by the fan blades. Additionally, the small size of the mesh holes offers more resistance to airflow than the same area of larger holes.

Physics is physics . . . If you give the air another path out, (taking off the front panel) then you have to expect air to come out there. Air flow will divide by the number of paths, and quantify inversely by the resistance.

BUT,

With the more powerful fans, you're pushing more air up behind the mesh and consequently more pressure to push more air thru the mesh.

It is not a linear relationship, but more fan is going to translate to more air flow thru the mesh and also thru a top mounted rad which is a good thing for cooling.

Darlene


----------



## KirkyMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalapito*
> 
> Look, I've posted this on Facebook but I thought I post here too so I can get a better chance of finding a case with really cheap shipping to Australia. I really love this case, l but most of the places you can buy this case from have a shipping cost of 250-300$ shipping to Australia or they just don't ship internationally. If you have any websites that sell this case in Black with either cheap or free shipping please reply to this thread or send me a Private message with the link, thanks.


Since I haven't seen anyone reply to you (most likely not Australian) You can but the Phantom at most computer store across Aus. If you are in Victoria, I would be checking out Pc Case Gear. ( www.pccasegear.com) They sell it the cheapest in Aus @ $169 (I know really ***** compared to the US) If you are in another state just Google for Computer stores in *State*. Should get you a decent enough result, In Australia it will be $170+ on average Over seas might be $100 but people charge a tonne for shipping here.


----------



## SinDx

Hey guys, just ordered my Phantom Full Tower









I have one question though, I'm upgrading my PSU as well. Found a great deal on a PSU, but it has a 140mm fan instead of a 120mm and I saw that the vent on the Phantom is only 120.

Is it okay to use the PSU anyways, or do I need to have one with a 120mm fan?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinDx*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered my Phantom Full Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one question though, I'm upgrading my PSU as well. Found a great deal on a PSU, but it has a 140mm fan instead of a 120mm and I saw that the vent on the Phantom is only 120.
> Is it okay to use the PSU anyways, or do I need to have one with a 120mm fan?


my corsair hx1050 has a 140mm fan and it runs fine. no worries.


----------



## Aekkel

Forum lurker signing in.

I am curious to find out how you managed to drill the holes in the drive bay. My drilling machine is too big! Get a smaller one I guess?









My ambition was to fit the hdd-bay there, though that did not happen yet ... as you probably can see.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aekkel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum lurker signing in.
> I am curious to find out how you managed to drill the holes in the drive bay. My drilling machine is too big! Get a smaller one I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ambition was to fit the hdd-bay there, though that did not happen yet ... as you probably can see.


drill them from the other side of the rivot.


----------



## alpsie

has anyone been able to aquire the usb3 header for the top panel of the case ?


----------



## hakz

hello october. hehehe


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Finally got her back together!


----------



## Xerosnake90

So yes, you can most certainly fit the H100 radiator on top with the two 200mm fans attached. No, it isn't easy


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Finally got her back together!


Why did you put that bottom rad on its side ?

Whenever I get a 420 I'll put my top 280 down there with the other one and put them both on their sides but untill then I don't see why I'd restrict my loop with 45°s without a reason. Were you afraid it wouldn't pull enough air from underneath the vase ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Why did you put that bottom rad on its side ?
> Whenever I get a 420 I'll put my top 280 down there with the other one and put them both on their sides but untill then I don't see why I'd restrict my loop with 45°s without a reason. Were you afraid it wouldn't pull enough air from underneath the vase ?


Combination of I liked how it looked and I wanted to do something different. Didn't want the hot air pulling up into the case, though I don't really think it matters. I dunno how much the two 90 degree fittings really affects the performance of cooling...

Also seemed the least restrictive airflow wise, which in my head was a bigger gain then having 2 barbs instead of 90's


----------



## Endergemini

Did any of you guys see this? Sorry if it has been posted before, but I am eager to see how they update this sexy case!
http://www.nzxt.com/evolve/


----------



## dartuil

its the phantom 2
oooh yeah me gusta


----------



## KirkyMod

Xnine, Get on here stat and give us the full low down on the Evolved.









Seems I tipped people off


----------



## hakz

13 more days


----------



## Ice009

That's 13 more days until we can buy it right? Xnine said that it would be unveiled today (October 1st), which I assume means we'll be able to see the specs of it and get full info on it right? I've been waiting about 2 weeks to see what this case is like before buying a Switch 810.

I'm OK waiting another few weeks if it's a good case to actually buy it, but hopefully we can get the specs of it and full details today. I really do NOT want to wait any longer for the specs as I might not like the case, and thus would have completely wasted all that time waiting for nothing. Hopefully we get some solid info on it today.


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Why did you put that bottom rad on its side ?
> Whenever I get a 420 I'll put my top 280 down there with the other one and put them both on their sides but untill then I don't see why I'd restrict my loop with 45°s without a reason. Were you afraid it wouldn't pull enough air from underneath the vase ?


I put my 60mm 240 standing up as well. No real restriction here, and more efficient airflow. Pic taken with phone, I'll use a camera next time.


----------



## Crizume

Was so anxious to see this today. Now have to wait another 2 weeks. Hope its good


----------



## X-Nine

As I've stated, am announcement would be on the first. What that announcement would be, I had no idea. NZXT is keeping any details very close to the cuff. I'm not in the business of biting the hand that feeds me, and I won't comment on specs, prices, etc until I'm told it's okay to.

I understand some may be frustrated, especially since the case was leaked from reporters at computex, and it's been a while. However, I would ask that no one ask me details on the new chassis, as I will not be able to answer them until I'm told okay.

There was an easter egg hidden somewhere... Anyone find it?


----------



## Gooberman

Just bought the orange and black version of this case can't wait until it comes


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was so anxious to see this today. Now have to wait another 2 weeks. Hope its good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As I've stated, am announcement would be on the first. What that announcement would be, I had no idea. NZXT is keeping any details very close to the cuff. I'm not in the business of biting the hand that feeds me, and I won't comment on specs, prices, etc until I'm told it's okay to.
> I understand some may be frustrated, especially since the case was leaked from reporters at computex, and it's been a while. However, I would ask that no one ask me details on the new chassis, as I will not be able to answer them until I'm told okay.
> There was an easter egg hidden somewhere... Anyone find it?


Yes, very much anxious alright, and like most of the people who were expecting it today, a little urghhh.. disappointed excited.

found the egg. and yes, it's... definitely evolving.








Who's that phantom!!! hahaha


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As I've stated, am announcement would be on the first. What that announcement would be, I had no idea. NZXT is keeping any details very close to the cuff. I'm not in the business of biting the hand that feeds me, and I won't comment on specs, prices, etc until I'm told it's okay to.
> 
> I understand some may be frustrated, especially since the case was leaked from reporters at computex, and it's been a while. However, I would ask that no one ask me details on the new chassis, as I will not be able to answer them until I'm told okay.
> 
> There was an easter egg hidden somewhere... Anyone find it?


Uhm I tried saving the pic to increase the exposure and find what it was all about, the pic was in png format and it was written "you thought you were smart" on it -____-


----------



## X-Nine

ROFL.

Ah, Marketing got you good.

Edit: Here's the Easter Egg I was talking about.... http://www.nzxt.com/evolve/phantom.png

However, you found the other.


----------



## kgtuning

I can't wait to see it. Hopefully its as B.A. as I'm think it is.


----------



## dartuil

I can see the new phantom is bigger?
it have leg


----------



## Ice009

Pretty disappointed if we have to wait another 13 days to see the case. I may have misunderstood your post from a couple of weeks ago? I thought the case was getting unveiled today.

Is the case going to be available to buy in 13 days or would you have to wait even longer?

Not sure if I want to wait any longer as I've had all the components (apart from a case) for a build sitting here for about three weeks now.


----------



## Aekkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Pretty disappointed if we have to wait another 13 days to see the case.


I just died a little inside.


----------



## bambino167

i have a question, was there anybody in the club able to mod a 200mm fan to the front of the case? if so could you post pic's


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> i have a question, was there anybody in the club able to mod a 200mm fan to the front of the case? if so could you post pic's


Two of our members, Phelans Red Rover build....http://www.overclock.net/t/1299901/red-rover-nzxt-phantom-build-log and Eviljerry's Operation Freedom build...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/operation-freedom-mays-mod-of-the-month-thank-you-overclock-net , eviljerry runs this club.


----------



## InsideJob

NZXT just posted this rather entertaining take on their (personally) highly anticipated release in 12 days


----------



## Llyr

Is there a way to add a 140mm fan in the bottom (after removing the hdd cage) ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> i have a question, was there anybody in the club able to mod a 200mm fan to the front of the case? if so could you post pic's


http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/operation-freedom-mays-mod-of-the-month-thank-you-overclock-net


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llyr*
> 
> Is there a way to add a 140mm fan in the bottom (after removing the hdd cage) ?


As in laying it flat?


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1234611/operation-freedom-mays-mod-of-the-month-thank-you-overclock-net


Thanks guys, now its time to mod something lol


----------



## Llyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> As in laying it flat?


yes, install it normally


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Thanks guys, now its time to mod something lol


here's mine. Slightly different than Jerry's because I made mine sit mostly in front of the case, behind the shroud, so I can fit 2 480 mm radiators in the bottom.


----------



## bambino167

Ok the mod is done came out really good. thanks guys. i love this site


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Ok the mod is done came out really good. thanks guys. i love this site


when you get a chance please post a picture, we'd love to see.


----------



## KirkyMod

So news from NZXT:


Why do they tease us so, and i do rate myself as quite smart. Blue LED looks nice, Hopefully RGB controllable That would be nice.


----------



## patrickjane

another easter egg i found http://www.nzxt.com/evolve/000000.png


----------



## InsideJob

sounds like RGB control of the case lighting might be a reality


----------



## kgtuning

Cool I want red leds..


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Cool I want red leds..


same here! I'm dreaming of a black-red combo


----------



## steelkevin

It surprises me but I'm actually all hyped about the evolved Phantom and that bs teasing is working on me (it is bs, so much teasing for a case is really too much and we all know that no matter what, teasing only brings disappointment in the end).

I probably won't buy it though since there are many things I have to get before even considering changing my case but I'm looking forward to knowing what you've added to the Phantom and how much it'll cost.

@XNine will you guys be revealing more details every day until the countdown is over ?


----------



## ranviper

I want it.


----------



## Caruban

In the picture, the vent in the bottom front looks different. Can't say I'm a huge fan of (what little) I see so far.

I was actually planning on doing an RGB case lighting mod. I was gonna recast the trim pieces in clear resin with RGBLED's embedded in them. But if I don't have to, I'll probably just buy the new phantom.

I bet this means RGBLED fans also, though it wouldn't be too hard to mod that into existing LED fans. Actually, I think it was SoundWorks3D who showed that you can mod the nonLED fans to be LED fans because the PCB is the same, if you really wanted the increased airflow.


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> when you get a chance please post a picture, we'd love to see.


 IMG_20121003_143945.jpg 683k .jpg file


IMG_20121003_141938.jpg 605k .jpg file


IMG_20121003_141559.jpg 488k .jpg file


IMG_20121003_141907.jpg 542k .jpg file


So far so good


----------



## kgtuning

@ Bambino167... Nice work! looks good.


----------



## Crizume

Xnine responded nothing to see here.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> It surprises me but I'm actually all hyped about the evolved Phantom and that bs teasing is working on me (it is bs, so much teasing for a case is really too much and we all know that no matter what, teasing only brings disappointment in the end).
> 
> I probably won't buy it though since there are many things I have to get before even considering changing my case but I'm looking forward to knowing what you've added to the Phantom and how much it'll cost.
> 
> @XNine will you guys be revealing more details every day until the countdown is over ?


I'm not sure about every day. Details will be revealed periodically.

As far as the Teasing... well, I think it's fun. I haven't seen the Final product either (just the prototype) so I'm excited. I think the easter eggs are fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Well its been almost three weeks since I contacted nzxt support and two since my message to Xnine about my broken 200mm fan. Guess ill chuck it up as a loss.
> 
> Can anyone recommend another good CFM 200mm fan that they were able to fit in the top rear slot. Not gonna buy another NZXT FN since multiple user reviews on the egg cite the fins snapping like mine did.


Your fan should actually ship by the end of this week. Inventory.


----------



## kgtuning

You guys are going to make me buy a new case..lol


----------



## Atmosfear86

Hey Guys,

New to the forums, thought id post some pics of my unfinished build. Yeah i know stock cooler, just waiting to get time to put the next one in and new RAM.


----------



## Atmosfear86

Oh by the way, I've been looking through this thread for a while now and some of the cases in here have blown my mind. Well done!!!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> IMG_20121003_143945.jpg 683k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20121003_141938.jpg 605k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20121003_141559.jpg 488k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20121003_141907.jpg 542k .jpg file
> 
> So far so good


lookin' good man!!


----------



## KirkyMod

Thought I'd update my own Photos of my Still unfinished Phantom.
Before the Graphics card.


After the graphics card was installed.


Dat Cable management... and stock cooler hopefully out of the case by the end of this week.


Also Wanted to ask but would a Phanteks PH-TC14PE fit in the case, Its 171mm tall so obviously no side fan?


----------



## K4RIMIN4L

Bought the Special edition White and Red can't wait to start building in this case


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4RIMIN4L*
> 
> Bought the Special edition White and Red can't wait to start building in this case


Nice choice of Phantom, I thought about that one too at one point. welcome to OCN by the way.


----------



## steelkevin

RGB it is:

http://nzxt.com/evolve/

everytime you load the page you get different colours


----------



## Dmac73

If anyone is interested in selling their Phantom in anticipation of the new one, PM me.

Looking for an all black one preferably.


----------



## Kaname

I guess that I'll buy this one when it comes out and then rip apart my old Phantom to have some fun modding it


----------



## K4RIMIN4L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Nice choice of Phantom, I thought about that one too at one point. welcome to OCN by the way.


Thanks
should start building this weekend


----------



## Joel18

Hey guys do u know where i can get a replacement fan controller for the Phantom???


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Hey guys do u know where i can get a replacement fan controller for the Phantom???


What color LEDs? I'm about to get a blue one that I don't need. I only needed the plastic covers on it.


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> What color LEDs? I'm about to get a blue one that I don't need. I only needed the plastic covers on it.


mine are blue but its the main circuit board that i fried one of the controllers is dead and wont run the two on the side of the case, im trying to track down a new fan controller circuit board...


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> mine are blue but its the main circuit board that i fried one of the controllers is dead and wont run the two on the side of the case, im trying to track down a new fan controller circuit board...


When I get this one in from KG, pay shipping and it's yours (The PCB you need only, since I'm keeping the plastics like I said).


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> When I get this one in from KG, pay shipping and it's yours (The PCB you need only, since I'm keeping the plastics like I said).


yea that would be great im in Australia, and yes i will pay shipping


----------



## kgtuning

Lol... Phelan, should be there tomorrow. Glad my spare parts can help others.


----------



## K4RIMIN4L

My case didn't come with any standoffs!


----------



## Macke93

Planning on maybe getting a custom watercooling kit to cool my CPU and my AMD Radeon HD7950, how "big" kit is necessary to cool both? 240mm, 360 or even greater?








Want silent fans on it, anyone that can recommend a custom kit that will fit my needs? I play several games and use some high demanding applications if that helps


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Planning on maybe getting a custom watercooling kit to cool my CPU and my AMD Radeon HD7950, how "big" kit is necessary to cool both? 240mm, 360 or even greater?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want silent fans on it, anyone that can recommend a custom kit that will fit my needs? I play several games and use some high demanding applications if that helps


XSPC Raystorm kit with the EX240 rad and then add in a gpu block and a second rad check my "Nightmare" buld log in my sig that is what I did and it's been working flawlessly.


----------



## paopaovocal

*Add ram waterblock.*


----------



## paopaovocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Planning on maybe getting a custom watercooling kit to cool my CPU and my AMD Radeon HD7950, how "big" kit is necessary to cool both? 240mm, 360 or even greater?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want silent fans on it, anyone that can recommend a custom kit that will fit my needs? I play several games and use some high demanding applications if that helps


ืNot too big kits required for your system.You can put 240mm radiator to the top panel and 120mm to back panel.MCP 355 pump is recommend because it can make the pressure better than another pump with small size you don't need too much space to install it.XSPC raystrom waterblock is recommend see the review then buy it.Noiseblocker would be better to install to the radiator I think.

sorry for my bad in English.


----------



## Davitz

Alrighty, planning for my water loop, how does this look so far? i'll be using the extra connectors and fittings to route the tubing that comes with the raystorm kit how i want it to. Any recommendations or things i should include?


----------



## kgtuning

buildlog updated..


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buildlog updated..


Looks very sleek, love the ssd mount very nice


----------



## patrickjane

Hey i think i found another Easter egg http://www.nzxt.com/evolve/rotate.php the colours of the leds change each time you reload the page


----------



## chiefo0306

Little late, sorry


----------



## Draven

now the colours change by itself.

http://www.nzxt.com/evolve/


----------



## steelkevin

I don't think I'd posted any Photos of my Phantom (maybe I did, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). So here you go:

Before (notice how empty it is) :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After (I know, bottom to top rad is too tight, I'll fix that when I add a water cooled GPU or if I ever feel like just switching the bottom fitting with the spare 45° I have) :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kgtuning

Looks good. That radiator looks huge in the bottom.


----------



## steelkevin

That's because it is Huge







. Same as the top one but push/pull. If I remember well it's 317mm and 105mm thick (counting the fans).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> That's because it is Huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same as the top one but push/pull. If I remember well it's 317mm and 105mm thick (counting the fans).


Wow..lol


----------



## Rowey




----------



## kgtuning

Rowey, what is that case...


----------



## soad666p

double post


----------



## soad666p




----------



## steelkevin

I was just watching TTL's H100 ultimate version video a day ago.
He deserves way more than 100k views... I think that even that TastyPC chick gets more views when really it's just enoying to hear her.
I'll check that out in a bit (the TTL vid).


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I was just watching TTL's H100 ultimate version video a day ago.
> He deserves way more than 100k views... I think that even that TastyPC chick gets more views when really it's just enoying to hear her.
> I'll check that out in a bit (the TTL vid).


while her voice might not please everyone, she does videos on hardware which most YTers don't bother doing. most notable is the fan videos that she started the channel with.
and TTL's videos are SOOOO LOOOOONG. i understand the idea of detail, but i find myself skipping to the conclusion a lot of times and even then not watching all of it. (he goes to personal things a lot which isn't always helpful)


----------



## X-Nine

TTL is awesome. He's my favorite reviewer. He says his mind, and he's honest. He doesn't suck up to company's for gear, just to sell it on the back end. He's just all around a great guy. Would be a pleasure to grab drinks with him some time...


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> while her voice might not please everyone, she does videos on hardware which most YTers don't bother doing. most notable is the fan videos that she started the channel with.
> and TTL's videos are SOOOO LOOOOONG. i understand the idea of detail, but i find myself skipping to the conclusion a lot of times and even then not watching all of it. (he goes to personal things a lot which isn't always helpful)


TTL's videos are long but I don't really mind since I watch them when I've got nothing to do (like once a movie's over but I'm not tired enough to sleep but would probably fall asleep in the middle of another one if I started it).
I guess I'm looking for only helpful but funny and interesting too.

About the case, it looks like they've used a kind of rubbery material on the bottom front and side (which means we're probably not getting a good looking windows panel this time). The LEDs as I suspected just look weird and cheap (my opinion only and its based on a low quality vid, might think differently later when we get proper HD pics).
What I did like is that they've reduced the number of 5.25" bays (the Phantom had loads of those when two or three would've been enough and allowed for more front fans). It's weird but on the nzxt evolve page the front door looks as big as on the first Phantom but in TTL's video it looks more like the 410's small door.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> TTL is awesome. He's my favorite reviewer. He says his mind, and he's honest. He doesn't suck up to company's for gear, just to sell it on the back end. He's just all around a great guy. Would be a pleasure to grab drinks with him some time...


I agree, been watching his videos since like early 2010 when I really got into computers and all that business. What a bloke!


----------



## Phelan

Hey does anybody have an NZXT 200mm fan they're not gonna use? LED or not, doesn't matter. I need 1 more for my build but I don't want to pay $16-20 for one. With it I'll have 5 200mm fans in my modded Phantom







.


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Hey does anybody have an NZXT 200mm fan they're not gonna use? LED or not, doesn't matter. I need 1 more for my build but I don't want to pay $16-20 for one. With it I'll have 5 200mm fans in my modded Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pm me...i have a few i don't need


----------



## dartuil

**** yeah the guy show us the phantom II :O

Rowey


----------



## Phelan

Getting closer... Teaser:


----------



## Z4-35i

First pictures of mods, custom cabling and tidy up. I'm not using the top mounted fan controller, so I've removed all the cabling from the standard setup and instead I'm using the MB fan controllers and the Thermal Radar utility with the Z77 Sabertooth.

The bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 is a monster!

I have some 25mm perspex rod on order, which I'm going to use to make some GPU supports for the MSI 660TIs, as they drop quiet a bit under their own weight even without the power cables connected.


----------



## paopaovocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z4-35i*
> 
> First pictures of mods, custom cabling and tidy up. I'm not using the top mounted fan controller, so I've removed all the cabling from the standard setup and instead I'm using the MB fan controllers and the Thermal Radar utility with the Z77 Sabertooth.
> The bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 is a monster!
> I have some 25mm perspex rod on order, which I'm going to use to make some GPU supports for the MSI 660TIs, as they drop quiet a bit under their own weight even without the power cables connected.


*Is it really heatsink*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a big size really!!!!


----------



## Kaged

Hi guys! I see lots of good looking Phantoms in here







Keep up the good work!

I finished my newest mod about a week ago, and finally put a build log on OCN. Hope you all check it out









Here is a teaser out of the build log.


Link to the build log -
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313047/completed-build-log-lucky-13-nzxt-phantom-featuring-the-new-primochill-compression-tube-res


----------



## opi

So I bought this case when I was building my first build and thought of everything except the color scheme, now I want to change it to make it look right. I have a black with orange trim case. Anyone have any good opinions of which color fans I should use? Btw I plan on using all fan slots. And maybe a cold cathone tube for the black area that doesn't get lit by anything (near the SATA ports).

Btw I was thinking of going with Orange and white or maybe green but I am scared that will clash. It sucks I wanted to get the black with green trim but they were out of stock so I settled for the orange one.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> So I bought this case when I was building my first build and thought of everything except the color scheme, now I want to change it to make it look right. I have a black with orange trim case. Anyone have any good opinions of which color fans I should use? Btw I plan on using all fan slots. And maybe a cold cathone tube for the black area that doesn't get lit by anything (near the SATA ports).
> Btw I was thinking of going with Orange and white or maybe green but I am scared that will clash. It sucks I wanted to get the black with green trim but they were out of stock so I settled for the orange one.


Orange is better than green.

Use white light imo.. always white. Let your hardware do the color scheme and then use white light to light it up. the problem with LED fans is they flood the area with color and then all the detail gets lost.


----------



## patrickjane

another new photo or easter egg http://www.nzxt.com/evolve/bg.png


----------



## IT Diva

I'm in a no more BS mood today, how about the rest of you . . . .

It was a little cute at first, but now I'm absolutely tired of being treated like a little kid right before Christmas.

Enough of the carrot on the stick crap.

I'm at the point where I don't friggin' care how great the evolve is, the silliness has just totally turned me off to where I'd buy an Azza Genesis instead.

Sure it's fugly, but they didn't treat me like a 10 year old introducing it.

If some RGB lighting is the best they can do, it's time to get back to the drawing board.

No longer amused, . . . or interested

Darlene


----------



## steelkevin

I totally agree (and I've said it before).

It's just a case. All this teasing is totally inappropriate.

And the first Phantom didn't set the standard for PC cases... It may have helped introduce white cases to the consumer but that may have been around the same time smartphones started selling in white whereas they used to be only black.

What I've seen in TTL's video doesn't look any better than the first, actually it looks weird and I don't like it. I don't know how long it'll be before it's finally unveiled but I think many will br disapointed (looking at those who've been waiting for a month or two to get a case).


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'm in a no more BS mood today, how about the rest of you . . . .
> It was a little cute at first, but now I'm absolutely tired of being treated like a little kid right before Christmas.
> Enough of the carrot on the stick crap.
> I'm at the point where I don't friggin' care how great the evolve is, the silliness has just totally turned me off to where I'd buy an Azza Genesis instead.
> Sure it's fugly, but they didn't treat me like a 10 year old introducing it.
> If some RGB lighting is the best they can do, it's time to get back to the drawing board.
> No longer amused, . . . or interested
> Darlene


Such a Diva...









It's just a marketing method to gain interest through mystery and curiosity. Have a nice bowl of ice cream, chocolate, and cheer up!









FYI Steelkevin, just over 2 years ago the Phantom was delayed several months from when it was announced in the spring of 2010. We were told a August release, then September, but it wasn't fully stocked in retail until the fall (Oct.-Nov.). A few trickled out in the summer, just enough to sell out instantly. It created quite a stir as potential buyers had to wait weeks/months. One factor mentioned was they sold way more cases in pre-order than they thought they would, and they had to ramp up production. Then there were production delays due to a few defects. Those early Phantoms (I have one) had a few fitting and spacing errors, so NZXT addressed the issues to correct them at the production site, and worked with customers to correct the problems of those cases already sold.

So, the waiting game is nothing new to the NZXT world, just to new customers/owners...









*Here's the thread I first saw the Phantom back in 8/2010. Notice how some liked it, some disliked it. Once it was fully available and the word got out, the likability and popularity took off and now we're at page 660!


----------



## kgtuning

I find it fun, I'm not in the market for a case but I'm sure interested. Relax guys its all good. NZXT is just doing their part.


----------



## patrickjane

I agree with Kgtuning NZXT is only doing its part and lot of big companies do the same like james bond and as a teenager i find it rather enjoyable


----------



## steelkevin

@Sandshark

Didn't know about that but that's far from normal.

Atleast their RMA and reps are great


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'm in a no more BS mood today, how about the rest of you . . . .
> 
> It was a little cute at first, but now I'm absolutely tired of being treated like a little kid right before Christmas.
> 
> Enough of the carrot on the stick crap.
> 
> I'm at the point where I don't friggin' care how great the evolve is, the silliness has just totally turned me off to where I'd buy an Azza Genesis instead.
> 
> Sure it's fugly, but they didn't treat me like a 10 year old introducing it.
> 
> If some RGB lighting is the best they can do, it's time to get back to the drawing board.
> 
> No longer amused, . . . or interested
> 
> Darlene


Well, Darlene, I'm not sure what pushed you into a bad mood, but, I hope you cheer up. I understand where you're coming from, however, there was never any intention to treat anyone like a child.

Personally, I think it's a fun way to introduce a product. The chassis really is an excellent successor to the current Phantom. Moreover, the community helped push a lot of ideas into the design of the chassis. Without the community, NZXT wouldn't have been able to improve upon the design of the Phantom like they have. The designers have learned a lot from the community's feedback, and from feedback from the Switch 810 as well.

As with the original Phantom, some will love it, some will hate it. Time will tell, but, if the current gen is any indication, the Phantom is one of the most modded chassis here on OCN. I have no doubt the new one will be even bigger.


----------



## steelkevin

Btw, will the new Phantom have its own club or would you guys rather have it with the "old" ones in this club ?
I'm guessing that since its an all new chassis (it's still named Phantom but so was the 410) it'll end up having its own.


----------



## kgtuning

have it's own club. Eviljerry put alot of time into the front page, why change it?


----------



## steelkevin

True.

@XNine, could you tell us whether it'll sell for over 140€ (the current Phantom's price) or would that be breaking NDA ?

Btw, just checked the /evolve page. Looks like there is actually a windowed side panel (window looks tiny on that pic though) and even better, the interior lights up.
What's really weird though is that the /evolve website photos look good but the Phantom we could partly see in TTL's video didn't look much like it.

5/6 days of countdown left. How long before we get uncut photos ?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, Darlene, I'm not sure what pushed you into a bad mood, but, I hope you cheer up. I understand where you're coming from, however, there was never any intention to treat anyone like a child.
> Personally, I think it's a fun way to introduce a product. The chassis really is an excellent successor to the current Phantom. Moreover, the community helped push a lot of ideas into the design of the chassis. Without the community, NZXT wouldn't have been able to improve upon the design of the Phantom like they have. The designers have learned a lot from the community's feedback, and from feedback from the Switch 810 as well.
> As with the original Phantom, some will love it, some will hate it. Time will tell, but, if the current gen is any indication, the Phantom is one of the most modded chassis here on OCN. I have no doubt the new one will be even bigger.


I'm not in a bad mood at all.

I got a major promotion at work this month, my 810 and cooling module are turning out totally kicka$$, and I live in a tropical paradise where everyday is summer.

I'm in a very good mood.

I'm sure NZXT must have done its marketing homework before embarking on this new product rollout strategy, analysing its target demographic and all that, but maybe I'm so far off the target demographic that I'm in the "written off" percentile.

This rollout strategy just gets my hackles up.

Once it's actually out, I'll absolutely give it a good look, and if it's good enough to justify all the childish prerelease sillyness, I'll whip out the CC post haste.

After all, I need something to put a new mini itx board with 6 rads in and to be sure, at least 25 posts on what fans and lighting should I use with them.

Nah, seriously, if it's that good I'll buy one. If it's more smoke and mirrors than substance, then I'll see what the next gen brings.

Darlene


----------



## jassilamba

Feedback from switch and phantom owners that sounds like a fun combo. I guess 6 more days and all questions will be answered.


----------



## Caruban

Wow. I really don't like the placement of that window. Then again, I have yet to see the rest of the case. Maybe it fits.

I just hope they make it easy to control nonNZXT RGB things with whatever controller they have in it already. I also hope they release an RGB line of fans, but I think I mentioned that already.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I bet this means RGBLED fans also...


Yep. There it is.


----------



## KirkyMod

I feel like i should've waited the 5 weeks for the case to be released, but i do love this case anyways. Will eventually find time to mod the LEDs in the current Phantom.
I messaged Phanteks the other day, and they said they will look into shipping a CPU cooler over to me in Australia, I am hoping to have a very close to one of a kind cooler in Australia in the Phantom. Hope Shipping's not a killer.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm curious about this case too lol Maybe it will be less plasticky?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I'm curious about this case too lol Maybe it will be less plasticky?


That would be great.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> That would be great.


Agreed.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I'm curious about this case too lol Maybe it will be less plasticky?


I don't see why people think this one is so plasticy personally. Other than the top and side shroud it's pretty much all aluminum...


----------



## opi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Orange is better than green.
> Use white light imo.. always white. Let your hardware do the color scheme and then use white light to light it up. the problem with LED fans is they flood the area with color and then all the detail gets lost.


Yea you are right. I will go white but I may buy a violet/purple cold cathode tube to see if it looks good. In my mind it will look awesome with the black and white but who knows. Good thing they are cheap.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't see why people think this one is so plasticy personally. Other than the top and side shroud it's pretty much all aluminum...


Sorry but its steel.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't see why people think this one is so plasticy personally. Other than the top and side shroud it's pretty much all aluminum...


Well by plasticky I mean less cheap feeling.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Sorry but its steel.


steel I mean; my bad. I knew that too. Aluminum wouldn't spark NEARLY as much







.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Well by plasticky I mean less cheap feeling.


I guess I can see that... Just drill out the rivets and replace them with screws







.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> steel I mean; my bad. I knew that too. Aluminum wouldn't spark NEARLY as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lmao. My side door is aluminum with magnets.


----------



## Methos07

You know this is a good case when I'm torn between it and this Cosmos II I also have....


----------



## jhuchow

I wanna share my poor rig...Hope you like it..


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhuchow*
> 
> I wanna share my poor rig...Hope you like it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture Spam!


I like it! Except the odd red on the side panel and the mismatched fans


----------



## jhuchow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I like it! Except the odd red on the side panel and the mismatched fans


Actually the final theme of my rig is blue and black...i will update the picture later for the final...


----------



## hakz

^ I think Phelan meant the top fans, since you have two different fans on em.

Welcome to OCN by the way kabayan







(*wink)


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> ^ I think Phelan meant the top fans, since you have two different fans on em.
> Welcome to OCN by the way kabayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*wink)


That, and the clear fan in the front. I understand the LEDs are the same color, but personally I think a build looks better with matching fans all around as well.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> That, and the clear fan in the front. I understand the LEDs are the same color, but personally I think a build looks better with matching fans all around as well.


a.k.a. uniformity.


----------



## mvh11

Really want to put my phantom under water now that it's got the power I need to game. I'd like to make it nice and quiet. I could buy a high end air cooler, but those aren't nearly as nice as water(and are big and ugly). I could get a closed loop cooler, but I don't really trust them due to failure rates and the warranty won't cover the full cost of my components.

Right now I really want to work on lighting for my case though, and I can think about cooling later. What sort of lighting do I want within my case?

I think that all green is kind of obnoxious(I have no internal or fan LED's at all) and I don't like just having the light from the fans anyway. Is there a natural-looking light I could use? I was thinking that the Bitfenix Alchemy white strips would look fine if I put one vertically at the very front of the case, and another at the bottom, but I wasn't sure as they would contrast with the black and green of everything else.

Does anybody have an example of their lighting setups?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Really want to put my phantom under water now that it's got the power I need to game. I'd like to make it nice and quiet. I could buy a high end air cooler, but those aren't nearly as nice as water(and are big and ugly). I could get a closed loop cooler, but I don't really trust them due to failure rates and the warranty won't cover the full cost of my components.
> Right now I really want to work on lighting for my case though, and I can think about cooling later. What sort of lighting do I want within my case?
> I think that all green is kind of obnoxious(I have no internal or fan LED's at all) and I don't like just having the light from the fans anyway. Is there a natural-looking light I could use? I was thinking that the Bitfenix Alchemy white strips would look fine if I put one vertically at the very front of the case, and another at the bottom, but I wasn't sure as they would contrast with the black and green of everything else.
> Does anybody have an example of their lighting setups?


No LED's? Sounds like your build is a prime subject for an NZXT Hue! RGB LED strip with bay module that allows you to change the color according to your mood!


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Really want to put my phantom under water now that it's got the power I need to game. I'd like to make it nice and quiet. I could buy a high end air cooler, but those aren't nearly as nice as water(and are big and ugly). I could get a closed loop cooler, but I don't really trust them due to failure rates and the warranty won't cover the full cost of my components.
> Right now I really want to work on lighting for my case though, and I can think about cooling later. What sort of lighting do I want within my case?
> I think that all green is kind of obnoxious(I have no internal or fan LED's at all) and I don't like just having the light from the fans anyway. Is there a natural-looking light I could use? I was thinking that the Bitfenix Alchemy white strips would look fine if I put one vertically at the very front of the case, and another at the bottom, but I wasn't sure as they would contrast with the black and green of everything else.
> Does anybody have an example of their lighting setups?


Fwiw, if you end up getting one of the corsair hydro series coolers and it leaks on your system causing damage or total failure Corsair will replace all the dead parts or will completely replace your system. You do have to send your entire rig as is to them iirc.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Fwiw, if you end up getting one of the corsair hydro series coolers and it leaks on your system causing damage or total failure Corsair will replace all the dead parts or will completely replace your system. You do have to send your entire rig as is to them iirc.


Nope. Not anymore.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300669/corsair-h100-leaked-onto-my-brand-new-graphics-card-and-motherboard


----------



## Davitz

Case is still ongoing, so they might reconsider.

Yes, they're not giving him a new 670 or the value of a new one, which sucks, but at least he's getting something. Also, case by case basis.

I'd still trust the H100. Leak test it before you put it in the system, simple as that


----------



## Phelan




----------



## hakz

^ nice! white phantom + black carbon fiber looks good!


----------



## steelkevin

Hasn't it been like three or four days since that Phantom Evo page was updated ?
I mean sure I hate the teasing and it drives me crazy but I would've thought that by now we'd have a bit more than this.
I thought the whole point was to give us pieces of the puzzle without the box to make us wonder what the final picture will be.

Edit: well, it was updated earlier today but I think it's fair to say this isn't much of a big piece... I guess we'll get nothing before the countdown reaches 00:00:00.
So far all we know is one single feature: RGB.


----------



## steelkevin

Just wondering but what's the most rad or rad surface you lot have seen in a Phantom (please link to it or at the very least quote a pic or two) ?
I'm getting some pretty crazy ideas and I'm just wondering what has and has not been done before.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Just wondering but what's the most rad or rad surface you lot have seen in a Phantom (please link to it or at the very least quote a pic or two) ?
> I'm getting some pretty crazy ideas and I'm just wondering what has and has not been done before.


num1son had a 360 in the top, 360 in the front, and 240 in the bottom. That's quite a lot in a case that is, really, quite cramped.
Pix: http://www.overclock.net/t/1072152/water-cooled-white-color-change-phantom/590#post_16309125


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> num1son had a 360 in the top, 360 in the front, and 240 in the bottom. That's quite a lot in a case that is, really, quite cramped.
> Pix: http://www.overclock.net/t/1072152/water-cooled-white-color-change-phantom/590#post_16309125


Cheers. But if that's the most that anybody ever got in a Phantom I'm quite disappointed. I was thinking a 240mm monsta (they don't seem to make those in 280) in the front a 280mm on the bottom, a 240 or 280mm (depending on the mobo, not sure a 280 would fit with ATX) on its side right behind that bottom 280mm (after having cut out part of the mobo panel, otherwise fans probably wouldn't fit, the bottom part's only about 180mm large), a 420mm up top and finally a 120mm rear rad.
That's my idea of maximum rad space for a Phantom without getting into hard modding (I know that K;3nny had rATXed his white and orange Phantom and I think he'd put something like two 480mm rads in there).

I doubt I'll still have the Phantom by the time I get that kind of loop though.


----------



## kgtuning

Phelan will have 2 480's


----------



## steelkevin

Phelan did what's probably one of the best mods I've seen here but I consider that as a "Hard Mod" (talking about his PSU mod btw)
Plus two 480s equal to 115 200mm² . What I'm talking about is barely any modding (well, a couple cuts and a bit of drilling, nothing complicated and that'd require thought) and without a stacking rads for a total of 170 000mm² or 180 400mm² .

Btw, would removing the 5.25"s cause any kind of trouble (like the case being unstable or wobbly) ?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Phelan did what's probably one of the best mods I've seen here but I consider that as a "Hard Mod" (talking about his PSU mod btw)
> Plus two 480s equal to 115 200mm² . What I'm talking about is barely any modding (well, a couple cuts and a bit of drilling, nothing complicated and that'd require thought) and without a stacking rads for a total of 170 000mm² or 180 400mm² .
> Btw, would removing the 5.25"s cause any kind of trouble (like the case being unstable or wobbly) ?


I could always add a 360 in the top







. Without the 5.25" bays it's a little wobbly but much less so with all 4 corners on the ground, and it's solid with the doors on.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Phelan did what's probably one of the best mods I've seen here but I consider that as a "Hard Mod" (talking about his PSU mod btw)
> Plus two 480s equal to 115 200mm² . What I'm talking about is barely any modding (well, a couple cuts and a bit of drilling, nothing complicated and that'd require thought) and without a stacking rads for a total of 170 000mm² or 180 400mm² .
> Btw, would removing the 5.25"s cause any kind of trouble (like the case being unstable or wobbly) ?


if you remove the bays you may see a little more wobble but that pretty easy fix. use gussets or 90 degree bent aluminum or steel from a hardware store. I was going to make some aluminum braces but decided it really wasnt an issue.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Cheers. But if that's the most that anybody ever got in a Phantom I'm quite disappointed. I was thinking a 240mm monsta (they don't seem to make those in 280) in the front a 280mm on the bottom, a 240 or 280mm (depending on the mobo, not sure a 280 would fit with ATX) on its side right behind that bottom 280mm (after having cut out part of the mobo panel, otherwise fans probably wouldn't fit, the bottom part's only about 180mm large), a 420mm up top and finally a 120mm rear rad.
> That's my idea of maximum rad space for a Phantom without getting into hard modding (I know that K;3nny had rATXed his white and orange Phantom and I think he'd put something like two 480mm rads in there).
> I doubt I'll still have the Phantom by the time I get that kind of loop though.


k3nny did 2 360's. 2 480's is quite impressive.


----------



## X-Nine

Hello everyone.

Adam Wilson, AKA Erakith, is in the ICU. I saw a post via his Facebook from his Wife stating that he was not well. After some text messages, I've found that they aren't sure what's going on yet, they're waiting for tests to come back, though he's asleep now from being sedated.

If you're religious, I ask you to say a prayer. If not, please keep him in your thoughts.

Thank you,
Jason


----------



## kgtuning

We're thinking of you buddy! Get well soon Adam!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> We're thinking of you buddy! Get well soon Adam!


This.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> Adam Wilson, AKA Erakith, is in the ICU. I saw a post via his Facebook from his Wife stating that he was not well. After some text messages, I've found that they aren't sure what's going on yet, they're waiting for tests to come back, though he's asleep now from being sedated.
> If you're religious, I ask you to say a prayer. If not, please keep him in your thoughts.
> Thank you,
> Jason


Thank you for posting this, I also got this on my FB and posted it in the Phantom Owners Group, I hope all will be well and please keep up updated to his situation Xnine.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> Adam Wilson, AKA Erakith, is in the ICU. I saw a post via his Facebook from his Wife stating that he was not well. After some text messages, I've found that they aren't sure what's going on yet, they're waiting for tests to come back, though he's asleep now from being sedated.
> If you're religious, I ask you to say a prayer. If not, please keep him in your thoughts.
> Thank you,
> Jason


Much love and prayer is being sent to you bro. I need your emo butt back here, no one else can pull of that hair style.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> Adam Wilson, AKA Erakith, is in the ICU. I saw a post via his Facebook from his Wife stating that he was not well. After some text messages, I've found that they aren't sure what's going on yet, they're waiting for tests to come back, though he's asleep now from being sedated.
> If you're religious, I ask you to say a prayer. If not, please keep him in your thoughts.
> Thank you,
> Jason


I'm bumping this up.... Adam is one of my good friends. We're still thinking of you buddy.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Adam is one of my good friends. We're still thinking of you buddy.


+1 here.


----------



## num1son




----------



## soad666p

6 hour for the review as well


----------



## MGF Derp

Hardware Canucks has a review for the Phantom 820 all ready posted.


----------



## Caruban

Wow. I... don't think I like it, overall. There are definitely some improvements and some really neat innovations, but I think my next Phantom is still going to be the original.


----------



## steelkevin

It's more of an older brother at that price tag. Please don't tell us you're actually replacing the phantomwith that... it's a whole different case.

I don't see anything like my Phantom. It's more like a 410 mixed with a switch to which you added the Original Phantom's community mods.

Anyway I'm not liking it at all. It sucks that I'm not the only one that doesn't.

I'd say it's a movie that went from rated 18+ to "all publics/ages" but some people didn't like that and gave it a slight beating.
So sure the chasis made no more modding necessary (if you can cope with the aesthetics) and some people will love it for that but Ijust think it lost the original's spark.


----------



## Caruban

Examples of what I like and dislike about it. I would agree with steel that it's basically a whole new case, but I don't think that's at all a bad thing, but it might be a bit of a misleading classification calling it a Phantom.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I prefer the fan controller style from the original Phantom. If I recall correctly, it's also marginally more powerful.
I like the fact that they're being careful to filter everything.
I dislike the look of the new drive bays, as well as the new drive cases, though loading from the back is nice, I'm sure.
Machine screws instead of rivets...








The front 200mm fan is nice.



...unsure if the spoiler tags are necessary... XD


----------



## steelkevin

Well I like the added functions like:
-360rad support (pretty much most of of the Phantom owners)
-top grill (Kgtuning style)
-front 200mm (jerry amd a couple after him)
-120/140/200mm top fan native support (suggested here by many, myself included)
-filtered everything
-hotswaps/better 3.5" (the original onea sucked and didn't work out for me)
-screws instead of rivets (as said above)

I hate:
-the window
-the 410 front style
-the bottom
-overall looks
-price tag (you can't replace a 140€ case by this)
-RGB (if it makes the price so high I'd rather deal with the lighting myself)
-It's higher than deep (the original phantom was deeper than higher, I liked that)
-could support dual 140/120 in the front to fit a rad
-No 420mm top support (I'm sur it'd fit on the 280 stands though)
-Removal of the cable pannel's mesh (that will come in handy for me down the road, they could've left it and filtered it)
-Interior looks really like the Switch which is shame, it's a new case and it's not even a switxh so why dpes it feel like one ?

-15days of teasing barely revealing anything
-sucks that people waited on this expecting a Phantom and end up seeimg a higher price tag and something totally different from the phantom).

I've only watched the 8min review that wss posted here. I'll check out TTL's super long one later if I can't sleep, he usually brings out true potential by suggesting all kind of crazy stuff and mods. Right now it's not my style and although I see potential the aesthetics just don't cut it for me.


----------



## patrickjane

Hello XNine since the NDA is now over can you upload some new photos on line of the phantom 820


----------



## wordsfrommike

I'm really annoyed, but unsurprised.

After the big marketing thing, the teasers etc, they unveil it and surprise surprise it's available in one country.

Like most of their new products.

When will NZXT notice that they have become a global brand, and should perhaps consider shipping globally? I've been waiting to buy a new case for a while, and waited like an idiot because of the whispers and rumours of a new Phantom. Uber disappointed.


----------



## Phelan

I like all the improvements, even the side window... But I hate the profile. Too tall.


----------



## Baldrex

The price for the 820 is 249 bucks (Source: AnandTech) which is 100 bucks more than the original phantom. That's very expensive


----------



## HighwayStar

I don't really think I like it so much. I guess I'm indifferent to it haha


----------



## corysti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldrex*
> 
> The price for the 820 is 249 bucks (Source: AnandTech) which is 100 bucks more than the original phantom. That's very expensive


You would think if they were replacing the phantom with this it would be near or at the same price range....Not even close.









I think i would pick the switch before this one and it's cheaper...


----------



## Phelan

I don't think the price will stay that high, especially if they don't fill the preorders. I think that price is for the bleeding edge followers. That being said; while it's a nice case, it's not a Phantom in my opinion. One of my favorite things about the original was that it was longer than it was tall, which is not the case with the 820.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't think the price will stay that high, especially if they don't fill the preorders. I think that price is for the bleeding edge followers. That being said; while it's a nice case, it's not a Phantom in my opinion. One of my favorite things about the original was that it was longer than it was tall, which is not the case with the 820.


It's crazy how many people actually loved that about the Phantom. And here I was thinking I was the only one.
After the 410 came out I figured that they'd ditched the idea of making it longer than tall because most people didn't like that about the original one. I would totally love to see a tiny Phantom that's longer than it's tall.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Phantom -> Switch 3 steeps forward,
Switch -> Phantom 820 4 steeps backwards.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> It's crazy how many people actually loved that about the Phantom. And here I was thinking I was the only one.
> After the 410 came out I figured that they'd ditched the idea of making it longer than tall because most people didn't like that about the original one. I would totally love to see a tiny Phantom that's longer than it's tall.


You are not alone loving the length of the real phantom.


----------



## arifay

Has anybody tried to mount a Corsair H80 radiator in the bottom of the case in place of one of the drive cages, the tinier one directly to the right of the PSU?

I really would love to mount it there as I would be able to optimize my airflow better for the rest of my system however I am a little worried that even with lifting the rad and fans off the bottom of the case with a shroud I will still have trouble with distances due to the very short length of the tubing (approximately 1 foot).

Does anybody have experience with this or something similar, I really want to get the H80 but I am worried that with the proposed setup above my tubing might be too tight and have no slack thus increasing the chances for leaks and the dreaded RMA process.

thanks in advance


----------



## MartynRE

I'm not liking the look of the new phantom, very disappointing
I'll stick with my phantom 410 and original phantom


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Phantom -> Switch 3 steeps forward,
> Switch -> Phantom 820 4 steeps backwards.


Your opinion. As someone who has a bit of watercooling gear, the changes to the top space are welcome, the added height for intake on fans is great too.


----------



## ranviper

I agree with most. I think it's a really cool looking case, lots of great features, but the price is just too steep for me. 200 bucks I think would make sense, considering it's basically a Switch with a different body and LED controller. Then I'd get one. I guess I should be happy that the price of the original Phantom will probably go down at most places and buy one of those.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your opinion. As someone who has a bit of watercooling gear, the changes to the top space are welcome, the added height for intake on fans is great too.


Well yest it my opinion. The opinion of a potential buyer. I never really like the original Phantom to begin with. The thing is that this new case has not made any changes that would want me to buy one for a future build. I think NZXT should ask people more for what they want. I love 810 but it has problem.

1) HDD mounting is very messy and next to impossible to get those rubber things right.
2) The case needs to be a bit stronger structurally. I have had a lot of cases but with this one with full gear its very wobbly If i press in the corner instead of the case lifting up in the side it flexes.
3) Minimized the use of cheap plastic or find a way to make it feel and look better.
4) Try not to include stuff the make a case look flashy. The top open/close mechanisms is not really needed (Does nothing for silence) , The front is filtered but the small grill is not kwing dust is more present in lower part of the case it gets full of dust.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your opinion. As someone who has a bit of watercooling gear, the changes to the top space are welcome, the added height for intake on fans is great too.


I'll give it a thumbs up. I like it. It has a few features built in that I had to mod in order to get them on my Phantom.







nice job. The top fan/ radiator mounts look like a big upside to the case.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'll give it a thumbs up. I like it. It has a few features built in that I had to mod in order to get them on my Phantom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job. The top fan/ radiator mounts look like a big upside to the case.


That is the only upside I see in it KG.

Here is what I just posted on the reddit AMA
Quote:


> I am pretty disappointed. All it looks like they did was use the Switch 810 frame, added 200mm to the front instead of the 120/140mm options in the switch(which takes away from adding another radiator in the front). Added the Hue lighting, with crap soldered connections that come apart, that I've seen in a couple video reviews(Quality control?), and changed the HDD mounting slides(Which are also crap, and easily broken, seen in the video reviews, again Quality control?). All for $100 over the original Phantoms price point, and close to $100 over the Switch's price point, and get a small side panel window, and some more ugly mesh. The 360 rad support at the top is nice, but that doesn't justify the ridiculous price point. Especially since the only new tooling that they needed to make for production was for the plastic panels, and the front panel on the frame. Using the Switch for the base, and changing a few things, adding the HUE lighting, and a cheap 4 channel fan controller, justifies a $249 price? Explain that. Not to mention, the lack of color choices as compared to the original Phantom. That is probably one of the reasons for such a huge following for the original, was the color choices. Gunmetal, and matte black are too similar looking
> 
> I do like the radiator support up top, and down below, but that is about it. I can just buy the Switch 810, for less money, and a better side panel window, and the same exact interior. The only difference would be the front fan options, but the Switch beats the Phantom in that respect too, because the stock fans in the case are almost useless. Especially the 200mm fans, that cost 2 times as much, and move air at a slower rate than a 120 or 140mm fan can do..


and the reply I am going to submit as soon as it lets me.
Quote:


> I would also agree with Mr. TTL, you guys really need to change your focus group. I love NZXT, your support is awesome, but I want to see something new. Not a revamped Switch 810, with new plastic panels to look similar to the Phantom 410's look. I love the original Phantom, this new Phantom shouldn't even be qualified to use the same name.


----------



## mvh11

New Phantom is... different, for lack of a better term. It's not a bad case, but I certainly wouldn't be buying one even if it was priced the same as the original phantom.

It just doesn't fit my tastes. I'm certain that there are people who will like it and will love owning and modding it, but I am not one of those people. I'll stick with my Black and Green Phantom after my next few mods. My Phantom looks nice and classy with no LED's(although I'm going to add some white LED's to illuminate the components) and it still manages to stand out due to the nice green accents and unique shape of the case.

There are two ways you can stand out, you can have the exact opposite of what people expect(IE. wearing jeans and a hot pink T-shirt at an executive meeting) or you can tastefully accent what is expected(IE. wearing a colored tie to an executive meeting), the original Phantom, I feel, does the latter especially well in black due to its unique silhouette, while the new phantom does the former with the new stand and aggressively shaped window design.

The new Phantom 820 is certainly not a bad design, but it isn't something I would buy for myself.

Also, I too prefer a case that is longer than it is tall.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your opinion. As someone who has a bit of watercooling gear, the changes to the top space are welcome, the added height for intake on fans is great too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well yest it my opinion. The opinion of a potential buyer. I never really like the original Phantom to begin with. The thing is that this new case has not made any changes that would want me to buy one for a future build. I think NZXT should ask people more for what they want. I love 810 but it has problem.
> 
> 1) HDD mounting is very messy and next to impossible to get those rubber things right.
> 2) The case needs to be a bit stronger structurally. I have had a lot of cases but with this one with full gear its very wobbly If i press in the corner instead of the case lifting up in the side it flexes.
> 3) Minimized the use of cheap plastic or find a way to make it feel and look better.
> 4) Try not to include stuff the make a case look flashy. The top open/close mechanisms is not really needed (Does nothing for silence) , The front is filtered but the small grill is not kwing dust is more present in lower part of the case it gets full of dust.
Click to expand...

Your concerns are noted , though, your the only person I've seen complain about the structural problems. The s810 HDD rubber doohickies are a pain theathe ass.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your concerns are noted , though, your the only person I've seen complain about the structural problems. The s810 HDD rubber doohickies are a pain theathe ass.


Could just be my case. My friend has one and i will see if he has the problem. If anything i will make a video or something.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Hi

I am finally back from my winter sleep :X

I just heard about the new Phantom and somehow I think I am the only one that really loves it. I love the design of the new sidepanel, but I don't like the mesh. I will if I get it mod the mesh to a window.
I always loved the Phantom, so as the new one xD.

If NZXT hocked me one up (I doubt it) I would really love to do some mods to it like my assassin's creed mods.

So what have I missed from the Phantom community?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Your concerns are noted , though, your the only person I've seen complain about the structural problems. The s810 HDD rubber doohickies are a pain theathe ass.


How hard is it to make a decent tool less HDD drive tray? I've been using CoolerMaster cases for quite a while now and their drive trays have always been easy to use and quite sturdy.

Do you guys use screws on you hdd trays? I'm thinking of not buying an NZXT case anymore. I don't hate the new Phantom, but I'm not willing to pay the price you are asking for. I think it's overpriced for what you get.

I've still got the Switch 810 on my list though and will have another think about it before going with a different brand case.


----------



## Davitz

So where can I buy one in Canada and when?


----------



## Caruban

I feel that an acceptable price point for this case would be somewhere between 150-180. I might get one then.

..and then completely tear it down...


----------



## evil jerry

I love the new design but I feel the 820 will put a black cloud up as long as the price is that high, Value is no longer there.

I have always been the kinda person where I want the top case with the best bang for the buck. To me the original phantom was that case.

There needs to be a balance in price, cosmetics, form and function. I feel price weights the 820 down and would make me not want to buy it. I would pay $150 for this case and nothing more.


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Alrighty,

I have a question,
I have recently bought a BitFenix Spectre 230mm Green LED fan intending to put it in my lovely NZXT Phantom Case.
Here is the link to the exact one that I had Purchased: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345016

It seemed to be the only 230mm fan that exists on the earth.

#1. Well, it does not seem to line up with the holes that are there. That doesn't stop me from making holes for it.

#2. The screws I have, are not long enough to go through the fan and into the side panel.

My question, has anyone ever put this fan on the side of their case? (no, I am really not interested in looking through all 1300 pages in the owners club)
If they have, please let me know what you have done, and how NZXT could say that there is support for this, while the only one that seems to exist wont fit. :/

If there are more 230mm fans out there that are confirmed to work, I am definitely open to those...

Thanks,

Mast3rRoot


----------



## steelkevin

Sebody said something about the front 200mm preventing for installing a rad. Could you please explain yourself ?
There are 200mm rads out there and a 200mm has more rad surfave than a 280mm and isn't far from a 360mm.
If you were talking about removing the drive bays and putting a 240mm nothimg stops you from doing a slight mod.

@XNine, from several french hardware websites comments on Phantom 820 news I can tell that most French potential buyers really love the case and some go as far as putting it in their top 3 favourite cases (go figure... I've noticed over the time that most French consider lots oflighting to be gamer-like....). But not a single one of them is alright woth its price.
Now I see that most here on OCN agree with that too and some even say it's worth $150. While I do agree with it being overpriced I can't say it's worth so less. I'd say it's well worth $180.
What are you guys going to do about that ?

@everybody the Phantom was/is extremely cheap for what it is that doesn't mean its successor should be too.


----------



## Phelan

The more I look at this case, the more I like it. I like all the new design cues - except the profile. I also don't like the price, but would think it to be worth $180 or so. It DOES have 3 200mm fans, a 140mm fan, and a Hue (built in albeit). I paid almost $50 just for 2 red NZXT LED 200mm fans and a 140 about 6 months ago. Again, I honestly don't believe the price will stay as high as it is...

On a side note, NZXT should send me 2 of these cases and in time I could make it look like the real new Phantom lol. Just stretch it out a bit...

You know what Phantom I'd like to see? An M-ATX/M-ITX Phantom with a rotated mobo tray and a lengthy profile. Basically a tiny version of the original, but fresh.


----------



## IT Diva

I think one of the more endearing and unique features of the original phantom was that it was longer than it was high, giving it a less boxxy look.

The new one doesn't follow that, and with all the extra height that's been added, you don't get anything of functional consequence for it.

I'd of at certainly hoped for 420 rad support, seeing as how they set the bar there with the now much less expensive 810, but not even having full push - pull for a 60mm thick 360, is a total deal breaker at anywhere close to that ~ $250 price point.

I'd have to guestimate that the overwhelming majority of purchasers of a $250 full tower sized case are going to WC, and as such, it should have been designed with them as the target demographic.

One of the big things I was always critical of the 410 for, besides the horrible fugly mesh on the side panel, was the door not opening past the 90 degree point, where as the phantom opened comfortably more . . . .

So in their infinite wisdom, they make the 820 just like the 410 . . . . . . Hope they have lots of extra doors made up for customer service to ship out.

Perhaps they might consider shipping the 820 with a Switch 810 windowed side panel included, at least it would come a little closer to being worth the asking price, and make it sufficiently attractive to a much larger demographic.

I'm not sure what NZXT is using for a focus group, but it's time to change it. . . . . Maybe add a few folks over 25 or 30 who have been at this game for a decade of so.

Anyway,
They need to do something to make the 820 a much better value at such a high price point, or it's going to be a real black eye on the NZXT reputation.

Bling just doesn't cut it without the performance to back it up.

Disappointed,

Darlene


----------



## Baldrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> You would think if they were replacing the phantom with this it would be near or at the same price range....Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i would pick the switch before this one and it's cheaper...


Yeah I agree with you completely Corysti, i would pick the switch 810 over the phantom 820 because of the price.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Sebody said something about the front 200mm preventing for installing a rad. Could you please explain yourself ?
> There are 200mm rads out there and a 200mm has more rad surfave than a 280mm and isn't far from a 360mm.
> If you were talking about removing the drive bays and putting a 240mm nothimg stops you from doing a slight mod.
> 
> @XNine, from several french hardware websites comments on Phantom 820 news I can tell that most French potential buyers really love the case and some go as far as putting it in their top 3 favourite cases (go figure... I've noticed over the time that most French consider lots oflighting to be gamer-like....). But not a single one of them is alright woth its price.
> Now I see that most here on OCN agree with that too and some even say it's worth $150. While I do agree with it being overpriced I can't say it's worth so less. I'd say it's well worth $180.
> What are you guys going to do about that ?
> 
> @everybody the Phantom was/is extremely cheap for what it is that doesn't mean its successor should be too.


I don't have any control over the pricing of items. Keep in mind, I'm the Community Support guy, not the CEO/Design/Marketing Guy. If NZXT feels that this is a reasonable price, that's their call, not mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I think one of the more endearing and unique features of the original phantom was that it was longer than it was high, giving it a less boxxy look.
> 
> The new one doesn't follow that, and with all the extra height that's been added, you don't get anything of functional consequence for it.
> 
> I'd of at certainly hoped for 420 rad support, seeing as how they set the bar there with the now much less expensive 810, but not even having full push - pull for a 60mm thick 360, is a total deal breaker at anywhere close to that ~ $250 price point.
> 
> I'd have to guestimate that the overwhelming majority of purchasers of a $250 full tower sized case are going to WC, and as such, it should have been designed with them as the target demographic.
> 
> One of the big things I was always critical of the 410 for, besides the horrible fugly mesh on the side panel, was the door not opening past the 90 degree point, where as the phantom opened comfortably more . . . .
> 
> So in their infinite wisdom, they make the 820 just like the 410 . . . . . . Hope they have lots of extra doors made up for customer service to ship out.
> 
> Perhaps they might consider shipping the 820 with a Switch 810 windowed side panel included, at least it would come a little closer to being worth the asking price, and make it sufficiently attractive to a much larger demographic.
> 
> I'm not sure what NZXT is using for a focus group, but it's time to change it. . . . . Maybe add a few folks over 25 or 30 who have been at this game for a decade of so.
> 
> Anyway,
> They need to do something to make the 820 a much better value at such a high price point, or it's going to be a real black eye on the NZXT reputation.
> 
> Bling just doesn't cut it without the performance to back it up.
> 
> Disappointed,
> 
> Darlene


Interesting ideas.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldrex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> You would think if they were replacing the phantom with this it would be near or at the same price range....Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i would pick the switch before this one and it's cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree with you completely Corysti, i would pick the switch 810 over the phantom 820 because of the price.
Click to expand...

Nobody ever said that this was replacing the original Phantom. It's a successor to the original, yes, but this will not be the only Phantom you see.


----------



## TheDream

I love it, definitely buying it for my next build unless something even better comes along.


----------



## Davitz

Xnine, any word on when preorders will be available to canada or when canadian retailers should have stock?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't have any control over the pricing of items. Keep in mind, I'm the Community Support guy, not the CEO/Design/Marketing Guy. If NZXT feels that this is a reasonable price, that's their call, not mine.


I know but as a Rep you represent the company on these boards (and OC3D if I'm not mistaken ?). I'm guessing that means you get their word to us but that it also works the other way around. Right ?
I wasn't saying "hey, XNine, lower that price right now, we ain't liking it as it is".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nobody ever said that this was replacing the original Phantom. It's a successor to the original, yes, but this will not be the only Phantom you see.


Thanks for clearing that up. Looks like I wasn't the only one who'd been confused by the term "successor" (if a king lets the throne to his successor / heir it means the king is going out of business / off the market).

Do you know why the Gun Metal edition was chosen to represent the Phantom 820 ? I personally think that was a terrible choice. I find it absolutely hideous in that color and I think the white one looks way better (I didn't really like the first phantom in black but this one's black version still looks better than the Gun Metal one).
Am I alone thinking this ?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Xnine, any word on when preorders will be available to canada or when canadian retailers should have stock?


Probably about 2 weeks for Canada, same as US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't have any control over the pricing of items. Keep in mind, I'm the Community Support guy, not the CEO/Design/Marketing Guy. If NZXT feels that this is a reasonable price, that's their call, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I know but as a Rep you represent the company on these boards (and OC3D if I'm not mistaken ?). I'm guessing that means you get their word to us but that it also works the other way around. Right ?
> I wasn't saying "hey, XNine, lower that price right now, we ain't liking it as it is".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nobody ever said that this was replacing the original Phantom. It's a successor to the original, yes, but this will not be the only Phantom you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. Looks like I wasn't the only one who'd been confused by the term "successor" (if a king lets the throne to his successor / heir it means the king is going out of business / off the market).
> 
> Do you know why the Gun Metal edition was chosen to represent the Phantom 820 ? I personally think that was a terrible choice. I find it absolutely hideous in that color and I think the white one looks way better (I didn't really like the first phantom in black but this one's black version still looks better than the Gun Metal one).
> Am I alone thinking this ?
Click to expand...

NZXT is aware of the concerns of the community regarding price. And yes, I do provide feedback to the company from the community. However, I don't think their decision on price will be changed. I could be wrong, but, I don't see it in the near future.

Not sure on the Gunmetal version. The ones you see in reviews are pre-production units, which were the first ones assembled and shipped out to reviewers before the case was finalized for mass production.

I actually prefer the P820 in black, whereas the S810 I preferred in Gunmetal.


----------



## Davitz

Awesome, thanks







ill be watchig the stores like a hawk with my credit card in hand lol.


----------



## evil jerry

Adam Wilson aka erakith has passed away. I'm proud to have met and call him my friend. I miss you brother!!!!


----------



## Rickles




----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Adam Wilson aka erakith has passed away. I'm proud to have met and call him my friend. I miss you brother!!!!


I will miss him as well.


----------



## num1son

I was fortunate to have become good friends with Adam and will miss him very much. The computer world lost a thoughtful, talented, and giving individual this week. Rest in peace Adam...


----------



## phillyd

Thinking back to the times when Evil Jerry, XNine and I would joke around in the FB Phantom Club chat make me miss him. RIP Adam.


----------



## Draven

Just saw the post, I am sorry to here of Adam's passing, I know I didn't know him as well as others but I did chat with him a couple of times and he was a great guy. He will be sorely missed and my thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## Draven

I know someone could do a better job but I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Adam Wilson aka erakith has passed away. I'm proud to have met and call him my friend. I miss you brother!!!!


He will certainly be missed here by many.


----------



## X-Nine

This is really a hard loss. Adam and I chatted every single day. We last spoke on Friday. I'm still reeling from this. I found out Monday night but didn't say anything out of respect to his family. He was far too young and was taken from so many people. He was loved by everyone.

Tonight, I will post an official Eulogy dedicated to him. I'd also like to try and set up a fund to help his wife out. Not sure if I can get sponsors to do a charity build.... But, at the very least, get a fund established...


----------



## SandShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Adam Wilson aka erakith has passed away. I'm proud to have met and call him my friend. I miss you brother!!!!


Sadness. Rest In Peace Adam.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is really a hard loss. Adam and I chatted every single day. We last spoke on Friday. I'm still reeling from this. I found out Monday night but didn't say anything out of respect to his family. He was far too young and was taken from so many people. He was loved by everyone.
> Tonight, I will post an official Eulogy dedicated to him. I'd also like to try and set up a fund to help his wife out. Not sure if I can get sponsors to do a charity build.... But, at the very least, get a fund established...


Would be cool to get something to his family, Maybe we could do some type of sponsored build where people can buy raffle tickets with the proceeds going to his family.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This is really a hard loss. Adam and I chatted every single day. We last spoke on Friday. I'm still reeling from this. I found out Monday night but didn't say anything out of respect to his family. He was far too young and was taken from so many people. He was loved by everyone.
> 
> Tonight, I will post an official Eulogy dedicated to him. I'd also like to try and set up a fund to help his wife out. Not sure if I can get sponsors to do a charity build.... But, at the very least, get a fund established...


I'd like to work with you on the fund and charity build


----------



## X-Nine

Again, it's up to his wife, and we must respect whichever decision she goes with. I will let everyone know.


----------



## ranviper

Sorry, Xnine for the loss, just puts mortality back in our face. His family as well as you have my prayers. The loss of someone we care about is never easy.


----------



## X-Nine

Thanks ranviper. It's good to see you over on this forum too. I like getting to know people as much as possible and it helps when I see you guys in various places.


----------



## X-Nine

In his memory, please feel to share your memories of Adam in this Thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1317394/in-memory-of-adam-wilson


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Thanks ranviper. It's good to see you over on this forum too. I like getting to know people as much as possible and it helps when I see you guys in various places.


I'm 5'8", red hair, like long walks on the beach....


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Thanks ranviper. It's good to see you over on this forum too. I like getting to know people as much as possible and it helps when I see you guys in various places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'8", red hair, like long walks on the beach....
Click to expand...

GINGER!!!!!>!>!>!







That's all fine and dandy, but if you're male, I can't really help you.


----------



## DanielMysterio

I'm sad that I couldn't get to know him.

My prayers go to his family and friends.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I'm 5'8", red hair, like long walks on the beach....


Lmao... awesome.


----------



## intelman

Hey guys, been a while since I've been on the phantom club thread. But its time for a change to my phantom and i'm looking for opinions









You can look in my album/build log and see what I did to it last year, and i'll be ditching the wooden rad box.
Anyways, I know I want to keep the blue lights, but other then that i'd like to change it up. I'm thinking of an Audi R8 inspired build, or if you've seen the west coast custom's Tron R8 pics, something like that.

Which do you guys like? If I did the Tron i'm thinking of doing a mirror finish on the whole case! Also open to other ideas. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Hey guys, been a while since I've been on the phantom club thread. But its time for a change to my phantom and i'm looking for opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can look in my album/build log and see what I did to it last year, and i'll be ditching the wooden rad box.
> Anyways, I know I want to keep the blue lights, but other then that i'd like to change it up. I'm thinking of an Audi R8 inspired build, or if you've seen the west coast custom's Tron R8 pics, something like that.
> Which do you guys like? If I did the Tron i'm thinking of doing a mirror finish on the whole case! Also open to other ideas. Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I vote for this ^.


----------



## Caruban

If you're going for tron, I think you'd be better off with a really glossy white, rather than a mirror finish.

Also, if you do tron, make sure you do LED's rather than Blacklight and paint. Also, don't overcrowd your case. I've seen too many Tron builds (including one of my own) end up looking cheap.


----------



## Davitz

A polished stainless finish would look awesome :O


----------



## hakz

High Gloss Candy white and neon light blue detail.









Even though WCC did it chrome, I believe it actually looked horrible.








they should've did it in candy white or raven black, with chrome tint.


----------



## evil jerry

I have temporary removed the Club logo from the front page and replaced it with the Adam Wilson Phantom Logo. Erakith/Adam will have a place on the front page for now on.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I have temporary removed the Club logo from the front page and replaced it with the Adam Wilson Phantom Logo. Erakith/Adam will have a place on the front page for now on.


Very nice Jerry. Adam would be proud.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> High Gloss Candy white and neon light blue detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though WCC did it chrome, I believe it actually looked horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should've did it in candy white or raven black, with chrome tint.


^ this. German cars and Chrome







(IMO)


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> If you're going for tron, I think you'd be better off with a really glossy white, rather than a mirror finish.
> Also, if you do tron, make sure you do LED's rather than Blacklight and paint. Also, don't overcrowd your case. I've seen too many Tron builds (including one of my own) end up looking cheap.


I totally get what your saying, but I was really thinking more of a chrome build then an actual tron build. The phantom always makes me think of an R8 for some reason, then I found the chrome one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> A polished stainless finish would look awesome :O


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> High Gloss Candy white and neon light blue detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though WCC did it chrome, I believe it actually looked horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should've did it in candy white or raven black, with chrome tint.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> ^ this. German cars and Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IMO)


Haha thanks for all the input so far guys, I think I am going for the chrome build









My idea would be to do the outside with a chrome vinyl wrap and do the inside black with my blue lights. I think there's enough black accent on the phantom to break up the chrome and not be too much. I hope I'm right...







But I think the phantom's curves will make the chrome look pretty crazy.

Only question now is do I spend the time getting my 2 360 rads to fit inside the case or just mount them on the back


----------



## Davitz

If you can find a black chrome paint or a shop that does professional airbrush i'd say do a total black chrome look over chrome on the exterior and black interior

Course that wouldn't be cheap but it would look pretty crazy.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> I totally get what your saying, but I was really thinking more of a chrome build then an actual tron build. The phantom always makes me think of an R8 for some reason, then I found the chrome one.
> Haha thanks for all the input so far guys, I think I am going for the chrome build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idea would be to do the outside with a chrome vinyl wrap and do the inside black with my blue lights. I think there's enough black accent on the phantom to break up the chrome and not be too much. I hope I'm right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think the phantom's curves will make the chrome look pretty crazy.
> Only question now is do I spend the time getting my 2 360 rads to fit inside the case or just mount them on the back


Good luck then, don't forget to link us the finished photos, love to see other's phantom builds.


----------



## Caruban

You might want to check this out.

http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to.html

The end product is a mirror finish, which is what chrome is anyway. It can look fantastic with the vinyl also, but I don't know much about it.


----------



## Boondawg

Greetings from a brand new member!

Today is my 52 birthday so I decided to treat myself to a brandnew white Phantom, and am retiring the love of my life, my CoolerMaster Stacker 830 (yeah, i'm _that_ old!).
I will be doing a full (removing all mesh) side-window mod using A. C. Ryan AcrylPanel™ 2-way mirror.



I have used the product before and was highly impressed with the results.

Not sure in _what style_ I will be doing the cut out, but I _do_ like what member num1son did with his, or maybe what member mybadomen did with the side window, but mount a modded glass-sided harddrive (like the Raptor, only more visability of the workings) behind the small window, with some added stratigic lighting aimed at it.



What I _am_ sure of is there will be no side fans.
Most of my intake will be from the front & bottom, and exit through the top.
I will also be doing some mild inner-case lighting mods.

I see there are lots of great work and ideas here, and I am sure I am going to be very glad to have this resource.
I will try not to make too big of a fool of myself, but TRY is about all I can promise!









Wish me luck!

P.S. Do they sell solid (no cutouts, mesh, etc.) sidepanels for the Phantom, somewhere?


----------



## DanielMysterio

We will be glad to help you out









I don't think there is a solid Sidepanel without cutouts.


----------



## Davitz

Well, i'll be buying a phantom 820 as a replacement for my black / green phantom and my order from Sidewinder came in today...and a little something from Corsair.









This is gonna be fun


----------



## Draven

@eviljerry I sent a pm to "admin" of OCN and you will see on the forums home page he put the In Memory of Erakith in the scroll at the top.


----------



## chinesethunda

i like the logo in the front. Haven't really done much with my phantom lately. Not sure what else I can do. I've already cut out the rear grill and the bottom grill where the PSU intake is. modded the top to fit a 360mm rad,

Question for the general though, has anyone found any real use for the 2 120mm intake fans? I was thinking about just taking them out because they don't really get much air to the rest of the case


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boondawg*
> 
> Greetings from a brand new member!
> Today is my 52 birthday so I decided to treat myself to a brandnew white Phantom, and am retiring the love of my life, my CoolerMaster Stacker 830 (yeah, i'm _that_ old!).
> I will be doing a full (removing all mesh) side-window mod using A. C. Ryan AcrylPanel™ 2-way mirror.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used the product before and was highly impressed with the results.
> Not sure in _what style_ I will be doing the cut out, but I _do_ like what member num1son did with his, or maybe what member mybadomen did with the side window, but mount a modded glass-sided harddrive (like the Raptor, only more visability of the workings) behind the small window, with some added stratigic lighting aimed at it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I _am_ sure of is there will be no side fans.
> Most of my intake will be from the front & bottom, and exit through the top.
> I will also be doing some mild inner-case lighting mods.
> I see there are lots of great work and ideas here, and I am sure I am going to be very glad to have this resource.
> I will try not to make too big of a fool of myself, but TRY is about all I can promise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!
> P.S. Do they sell solid (no cutouts, mesh, etc.) sidepanels for the Phantom, somewhere?


Stacker is a great case for it's age. I would know as I just bought one last month







I love my phantom though and the support NZXT has shown us here. Welcome to the group and checkout the facebook group on the front page. PM on facebook http://facebook.com/eviljerry I will show you pics of my stacker and introduce you to a few more stacker owners.


----------



## FlashGordon

PCcase 　 : NZXT PHANTOM WHITE
CPU　　 : i7 3930K C2
VGA : WinFast GTX680 2GB GDDR5X2
Motherboard : Asus Rampage Ⅳ　Extreme
ATX Power Supply　: SilverStone STRIDER PLUS GOLD 1200W SST-ST1200-G
SSD : ADATA S511 120GB HDD: WDC 1T
Memory : G-SKILL F3-1600C9Q-16GAO 4Gx4 16G

Wtaer Cooling System as follows
Pump　 : Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit Tachosignal
Reservoir : xspc Black Dual 5.25 bay Reservoir (Ball)
Courante : PrimoChill Liquid Utopia - UV Red
CPU Waterblock : EK WaterBlocks EK-Supreme LTX - EN (Nickel)
VGA Waterblock : EK WaterBlocks EK-FC680 GTX - Nickel CSQX2
Water Tube : PrimoFlex Pro LRT White Tubing -1/2in. ID x 3/4in. OD
Radiator1 : Black Ice SR1 240 CoolingLab Edition
Radiator2 : Black Ice GT Stealth 360
Radiator3 : Black Ice GT Stealth 120
Radiator4 : Swiftech MCR220-XP

GPU BOOST IS good!!! by water cooling
OC by precisionX GPU Clock 175 MEM Clock 300
3DMARK11 score 18535 !


----------



## 12Cores

Flash sick build, I am jealous of that physics score


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashGordon*


I must say that your build is beautiful. I love the Cover you made for the bays


----------



## FlashGordon

Thanks a lot. I spent a lot. lol,,,,,


----------



## DanielMysterio

Cool, another Assassin's Creed Phantom build


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys! I just wanted to let you know that I will now be acting as the Hardware rep for Performance-PC's. PM me with any questions or concerns related to PPCS. Thanks!


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> Cool, another Assassin's Creed Phantom build


Yeah... right...
I'd say it's more of a Phantom with an AC sticker but ok.

(Long time since I hadn't seen yours, the from door with the mesh and all is just so aweome !)

@philly, I found how come internationnal shipping is so expensive ($40 or something like that Oo) ?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @philly, I found how come internationnal shipping is so expensive ($40 or something like that Oo) ?


We charge what the shipping companies charge, so there is nothing we can do about the prices.


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Yeah... right...
> I'd say it's more of a Phantom with an AC sticker but ok.
> (Long time since I hadn't seen yours, the from door with the mesh and all is just so aweome !)


Well its called "Phantom Assassin"









I was kind of busy the last 4 months but now I am back to buissness.
Will post an update this week on my build


----------



## paopaovocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverToe*
> 
> Yes, it is. I wanted some fade effect to my pc. Where you bought it?


I bought it from car audio shop in Bangkok,Thailand.It's about 20 US dollar.


----------



## paopaovocal

Quote:


> Cool, another Assassin's Creed Phantom build thumb.gif


Shame on me.I don't really have enough tools to mods it.May be next time I will mods it better for the name "Phantom Assassin".


----------



## JervinChristian

Thinking of buying a NZXT Phantom 410 white...

Does its glossy white color can be easily scratched in normal use?
And does its white changes its color after a year later?? (something like turning into yellowish white)


----------



## JervinChristian

Sorry double posted..

BTW, question already answered..








Thank you OCN


----------



## Joel18

hey guys im thinking of buy a new graphic card. ATM i have a sapphire radeon hd 6850 and im wondering if it would be better getting another 6850 or buying a sapphire radeon hd 7870 ghz edittion??


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> hey guys im thinking of buy a new graphic card. ATM i have a sapphire radeon hd 6850 and im wondering if it would be better getting another 6850 or buying a sapphire radeon hd 7870 ghz edittion??


A 7870 is worth two 6850's. I love my 7870. It pumps BF3 out at 60FPS on Ultra. Of course, now they're super cheap compared to when they first came out, so you'd be getting a good deal.


----------



## hakz

plus, the new never settle drivers get you another edge specially for the 7870.


----------



## jdjorgen

So I'm planning on upgrading my graphics, I have an asus gtx 560, should i get another one and sli it, or upgrade to a 600 series


----------



## PcG_AmD

Hey.
I'm getting a phantom 410 tomorrow and I was also getting a deepcool assasin cooler for my new i5.

Does that cooler fit well in the phantom 410 without removing the panel and with a 200mm fan?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdjorgen*
> 
> So I'm planning on upgrading my graphics, I have an asus gtx 560, should i get another one and sli it, or upgrade to a 600 series


600 series is totally different beast. It depends on what you use your computer for.


----------



## reaver83

With NVidia style GPU's i you do not get a reference model card, (like say my Gigabyte GTX-460 SEv1) then you are doomed to finding a matching GPU IDENTICAL to what you have when SLI'ing, and for that matter, Cheap waterblocks, not full water coolers. So be careful buying a name brand GPU, not sure how close to reference Asus makes theirs.


----------



## paopaovocal

*Final update for my NZXT Phantom.*


----------



## Atmosfear86

Half-way finished putting window in my Phantom. Will post some more pics, my internet really sucks


----------



## Atmosfear86

More Pics.


----------



## kgtuning

Looks good so far.


----------



## Atmosfear86

Weapon of choice


----------



## Atmosfear86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Looks good so far.


Thanks Mate


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atmosfear86*
> 
> Weapon of choice


One of my favorites too besides a saw all...


----------



## Atmosfear86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> One of my favorites too besides a saw all...


Yeah, i bought it especially for this occasion.







Something about trying straight cuts with the dremel just wasnt gonna cut it lol, that and im not the most skilled person with a dremel. Could have borrowed my dads but its about time i got my own lol.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atmosfear86*
> 
> Yeah, i bought it especially for this occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something about trying straight cuts with the dremel just wasnt gonna cut it lol, that and im not the most skilled person with a dremel. Could have borrowed my dads but its about time i got my own lol.


Straight cuts with a dremel I don't think would be any fun. Lol.


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Straight cuts with a dremel I don't think would be any fun. Lol.


I love my jigsaw, dremel is my favorite tool but yeah strait cuts are ok till you got some long distance to cut. Also have your metal file's ready to clean up the lines and edges!


----------



## Xerosnake90

Hey fellow phantom users. Just a quick question.

I have my H100 mounted underneath my two 200mm fans up top of the case, with two fans attached.. I'm thinking about putting another 200mm fan on the open side panel. Will it fit or will it conflict with my fans attached to the bottom of my H100 radiator?


----------



## Atmosfear86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I love my jigsaw, dremel is my favorite tool but yeah strait cuts are ok till you got some long distance to cut. Also have your metal file's ready to clean up the lines and edges!


Yeah the holes i drilled didn't end up where i wanted them to, was supposed to create a slight curve on the corners but i needed a hole saw attachment for my drill. So the rubber strip hide alot of the imperfections.

Another issue i only just realised was that the cut i made is very close to the back of the case, so ill only be able to stick the window on the top, bottom, and right hand side. But i have chosen SikaFlex for the job so it should hold up the window nicely







I'll just sand back the areas that i glue on the Perspex and Side Panel which will give it something to bite into.


----------



## paopaovocal

Is anybody know when will NZXT Phantom 820 available in southeast asia especially Thailand?


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys i noticed tons of new members to the Phantom Owners Club and would like to give you guys a warm welcome. Also like to say hi to all you old time members out there and that i should be back allot more now seeing i have another Phantom Project to do. Well i have a few more to do but we will focus on this one new one. Its a Matte Black Phantom 820 and the thing is absolutely beautiful. Man i miss the Phantom's for those that dont know i had to work on the NZXT Switch 810 for a bit so i wasnt to active in the Phantom club but woot I am Back !

*My New Phantom as of right now :*



Also a quick and my First Ever Video Un Boxing & Review . This is non professional and just a from me to you type Video of the 820. (Since this video i have changed the lighting and made other improvements for my future videos but i will always keep them unedited and unprofessional as they are meant to make it feel like you are in the room with me.
*
Phantom 820*
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v393656918kgBZzBS
Take care my friends and will be back with much more or just here to say Hi!
*
MybadOmen*


----------



## intelman

Looks awesome MBO! Can't wait to see what you come up with. Liked the video review as well.

Also, I know I talked briefly with a few phantom club members about it, but i just started a build log for the chrome phantom mod im doing if anyone is interested


----------



## hakz

wow that 820 looks awesome.








I wish I could afford it


----------



## imh073p

Oh man, I love the 820. I will have to pick one up for my new build. Cheers!


----------



## Atmosfear86

Hey Guys,

I'm thinking of getting into some water-cooling







Was looking at an EK Kit with a 360mm Radiator. Would that fit? I don't mind hacking into the case if its necessary.

This is the Radiator in the Kit - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-xtx-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html

At this stage i'm only looking to do the CPU. I don't know much about water cooling, complete noob, but would the 360mm be overkill as they do have a 240mm Kit.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atmosfear86*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I'm thinking of getting into some water-cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at an EK Kit with a 360mm Radiator. Would that fit? I don't mind hacking into the case if its necessary.
> This is the Radiator in the Kit - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-xtx-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html
> At this stage i'm only looking to do the CPU. I don't know much about water cooling, complete noob, but would the 360mm be overkill as they do have a 240mm Kit.
> Thanks in Advance!


a 360 radiator is a great option however that EK radiator is 64mm thick, you would have to go pretty custom to make it work right and then may still have mounting problems. A 360 will fit but custom mounts should be used. keep in mind if you use tall ram that may cause an issue as well. You can always check the first page of this thread I have a link to my 360 radiator mounting plate and so does "Kaged".


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atmosfear86*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I'm thinking of getting into some water-cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at an EK Kit with a 360mm Radiator. Would that fit? I don't mind hacking into the case if its necessary.
> This is the Radiator in the Kit - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-xtx-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html
> At this stage i'm only looking to do the CPU. I don't know much about water cooling, complete noob, but would the 360mm be overkill as they do have a 240mm Kit.
> Thanks in Advance!


NEEDZ MOAR RADIATOR!!!!!
cdn.overclock.net/8/8e/8e074d3a_DSC01293.jpeg

Nah I'm kidding. A 64mm thick 360 is overkill but in a good way. You could add the GPU into the loop later and use the one rad if you wanted. BUT as KG said, you'd have a hard time fitting it. My build is different because I spent countless hours designing, then cutting, on my my case to fit 2 480 rads. If you have an imagination and determination, you'll find the knowledge and will to make it work







.


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> NEEDZ MOAR RADIATOR!!!!!


I saw that build the other day and I was very impressed that you managed to squeeze those rads in there.


----------



## Atmosfear86

Thanks for the replies guys









I think I might make a cardboard mockup first and see if its possible. I've got low profile memory at the moment cuz of my air cooler.

I was thinking that if it hangs down too low I could make a cut-out of the top the same size as the radiator and have a cm or so sticking out of the top metal Peice where the 200mm fans are.

Cheers for response guys!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atmosfear86*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might make a cardboard mockup first and see if its possible. I've got low profile memory at the moment cuz of my air cooler.
> I was thinking that if it hangs down too low I could make a cut-out of the top the same size as the radiator and have a cm or so sticking out of the top metal Peice where the 200mm fans are.
> Cheers for response guys!!


Your welcome, we try to help. goodluck, this is a great case to mod.


----------



## hammadj

1337 PAGES!!!!


----------



## Atmosfear86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Your welcome, we try to help. goodluck, this is a great case to mod.


I love this case, i was originally going to get a BitFenix Shinobi XL, but the guy i usually get stuff from didn't have any in stock. So i started looking around for one and stumbled across the NZXT Phantom and i just had to have one.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> I saw that build the other day and I was very impressed that you managed to squeeze those rads in there.


Thanks! It was a vision 6 months in the making!!!


----------



## Atmosfear86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Thanks! It was a vision 6 months in the making!!!


I really like the way you put another NZXT Fan Controller on the top, it looks factory









And i really like kgtunings metal work on his Phantom, and the delidding







- I dunno if i'd have the balls to do that.

So many good phantom builds in here i could be typing for a year.

But anyway, the real reason for my post. I got something to play with tonight, i5 3570K. Once I've finished putting together a PC for my dad i'll see how much i can squeeze out of it in my rig.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atmosfear86*
> 
> I really like the way you put another NZXT Fan Controller on the top, it looks factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i really like kgtunings metal work on his Phantom, and the delidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I dunno if i'd have the balls to do that.
> So many good phantom builds in here i could be typing for a year.
> But anyway, the real reason for my post. I got something to play with tonight, i5 3570K. Once I've finished putting together a PC for my dad i'll see how much i can squeeze out of it in my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Thanks man! I love Phelan's fan controller setup to. that 3570K will be fun.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thanks man! I love Phelan's fan controller setup to. that 3570K will be fun.


Thanks guys! What I love is the help I got in acquiring the parts to finish it







. BTW I actually completely ripped the idea from Kenneth Machielsen's pink Phantom build. I needed more controlling, and he inspired me







.


----------



## k.3nny

I think i am back


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k.3nny*
> 
> I think i am back


Horay!!! What new and exciting projects will you bring us next?


----------



## Phelan

And I may be gone from here shortly







. On the 15th I'me selling my GPU and trading my MVG for an Asrock Z77E-ITX and proceeding a new build in a Bitfenix Prodigy... I love my Phantom, but I've been tempted with a much more petite mistress...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> And I may be gone from here shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On the 15th I'me selling my GPU and trading my MVG for an Asrock Z77E-ITX and proceeding a new build in a Bitfenix Prodigy... I love my Phantom, but I've been tempted with a much more petite mistress...


I see how it is....


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I see how it is....


If anything I'm tented by a bigger one Oo. Like a CaseLabs.

XNine is working on a Phantom 820 build btw. Not sure why he didn't put a link to the worklog here, I saw it on FaceBook, but here it is:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1321537/buildlog-project-12-phantom-820


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> If anything I'm tented by a bigger one Oo. Like a CaseLabs.
> XNine is working on a Phantom 820 build btw. Not sure why he didn't put a link to the worklog here, I saw it on FaceBook, but here it is:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321537/buildlog-project-12-phantom-820


I have a new case coming.... It'll be here Tuesday. I tell you guys at a later point in time.


----------



## k.3nny

Nah, Waiting for the new phannie









O, made this case as backup pc









Piics


----------



## kgtuning

a "backup" computer. you're funny. Sick build.


----------



## steelkevin

@kgtuning: won't miss it









@K.3nny: That tubing is insane ! How do you get it to curve like that







?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @kgtuning: won't miss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @K.3nny: That tubing is insane ! How do you get it to curve like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


The build will be in my sig shortly.


----------



## ooloops

Hey guys, first time on the forums however I've had my phantom for almost a year now. Just wondering if anyone can definitively tell the if the new NZXT Kraken will fit in my original Phantom or not with no modding whatsoever. It would seem that there would be enough room for the length of the rad to fit but i'm just not sure about mounts.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @kgtuning: won't miss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @K.3nny: That tubing is insane ! How do you get it to curve like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I'd go with rigid plastic, (acrylic) or pyrex glass, (like we used in chem lab) heated and bent to a permanent shape if I were going to do something like that.

12mm tubing with BP crystal link end fittings works a treat.

Darlene


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ooloops*
> 
> Hey guys, first time on the forums however I've had my phantom for almost a year now. Just wondering if anyone can definitively tell the if the new NZXT Kraken will fit in my original Phantom or not with no modding whatsoever. It would seem that there would be enough room for the length of the rad to fit but i'm just not sure about mounts.


I would say no... the phantom can take a 240 radiator without modding but the two Kraken's are 140 and 280. So with no modding at all, I'd say no.


----------



## ooloops

Dang, sad to hear it, now I shall have to go out and buy a dremel. Thanks though.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ooloops*
> 
> Dang, sad to hear it, now I shall have to go out and buy a dremel. Thanks though.


Wow, slow down there. I suppose you've already got a drill, right ? Well that's all you'd need unless you want to cut out a mounting plate.
I've got 280mm rads in my case so here's a shot of how I mounted both of them:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Those were the only photos I had... I guess I'll look for a guide on how to properly take photos of a PC (It would be great if any of you could link me to one) and then I'll take shots of the actual mounting (and of how the loop is now, not much difference with how it was, only a fitting changed and the liquid level in the res looks way lower now than then).


----------



## k.3nny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> a "backup" computer. you're funny. Sick build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @kgtuning: won't miss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @K.3nny: That tubing is insane ! How do you get it to curve like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'd go with rigid plastic, (acrylic) or pyrex glass, (like we used in chem lab) heated and bent to a permanent shape if I were going to do something like that.
> 12mm tubing with BP crystal link end fittings works a treat.
> Darlene


Buildlog here on the forum :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1323562/c-bonized-dangerden-acrylictubes/0_50


----------



## IT Diva

Actually, that's almost a scarey coincidence, but perhaps it's just that GMTA.

I had some tubing come in a while back with simillar plans in mind for the next build, hopefully a pair of mix and match white and gunmetal Phannie 820s.

Darlene


----------



## k.3nny

I think we have the same plans Darlene







!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I see how it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything I'm tented by a bigger one Oo. Like a CaseLabs.
> 
> XNine is working on a Phantom 820 build btw. Not sure why he didn't put a link to the worklog here, I saw it on FaceBook, but here it is:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321537/buildlog-project-12-phantom-820
Click to expand...

The buildlog was listed in the Phantom 820 club. Since this thread is for the original Phantom, I felt it was time to make a thread dedicated to the 820. Mybadomen has a 820 build going on right now, but I think he's waiting for his GPUs to get started.


----------



## ooloops

@ steelkevin
Couple of questions, firstly, how did you mount it exactly? (Did you use the supplied bracket etc) Secondly, would there be enough room to fit 2 more 140mm fans for a push/pull config?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ooloops*
> 
> @ steelkevin
> Couple of questions, firstly, how did you mount it exactly? (Did you use the supplied bracket etc) Secondly, would there be enough room to fit 2 more 140mm fans for a push/pull config?


Ok, well my sister just went out for the afternoon so I'm just going to take her camera so I can get good pictures (well, better pictures than my phone can take) and then I'll be back with an edit.
It's been almost two weeks since I've opened my rig anyway and I have to check for leeks or whatnot and take new photos and take my GPU apart to see what the PCB's like so that way I'll get everything done today.

*EDIT:*

I ended up using my phone for the photos because I hated the camera and because it was out of battery after a couple minutes.
I decided to put an old 9600 GT (1GB model) in so I could actually use my PC to post here and open my 560 Ti up. That thing makes an awful lot of noise and it's fan can't run any lower than 65%, rpm isn't displayed and it runs at over 40°C on idle xD.
EDIT 2 about the 9600GT:
It can run BF3 @Low with Vsync @60fps @800*600 resolution. I'm sure it would be playable on an old CRT screen. What really impressed me though is the card runs @55° on load and 40° idle. The card makes a lot fo noise on idle but makes the same at full load which is still less than my 560 Ti.
I know that has nothing to do with the Phantom thread but I wanted to write that










I used 2 thumb nuts on Picture #1 and #4 to have the two opposite corners of the fans at the same level. Which avoids bending the fans.


For some reason I put nothing there. Probably felt it wasn't necessary (and I was right since it's been like that for over a month or two now).


There are holes were I put my screws but they weren't in the right place and I couldn't be bothered to drill new ones. So, what I did was take a couple of screw drivers and by pushing and turning them while in the hole I made the hole larger which allowed the fan wholes to line up.


See Picture #1


I didn't use any screws for two reasons. I was out of screws and I, once again, couldn't be bothered to drill holes. The thumb nuts on Pictures #1 and #4 keep the rad steady and take the weight off that zone so the fans don't bend and won't snap or snap off the the rad making it fall.


And here you can see that I put two regular fan screws through the holes to keep my bottom rad in place.



Now the top one I took off with a knife (had some plastic dust all over the place after) because it was a real pain to take off the top pannel because of that one which was too thick.
The middle one touched the fan's pales and prevented it from spinning so I cut that one off too.
FYI, when the fans were the other way up (pulling air out of the rad instead of pushing air into it) that plastic stick didn't interfere with the fan since it was on the fan's frame and not the pales.

*Something I've wanted to mention here for a while but couldn't be bother to take pictures and words can't explain it:*


As you can see 3 pales are snapped. The fan goes "pale/pale/hole/pale/pale/hole/pale/pale/hole". I snapped the first one by trying to remove the fan from its frame to paint it, those fans are really fragile. I turned the fan on to see if that made any difference or if I could still use it. It vibrate like a washer. So I snapped one 2 pales from the first hole and tried again. It vibrated even more. Then I snapped a third one 2pales from each hole and the fan didn't vibrate anymore. In fact at full speed it's more silent than the 9 pale ones and pushes as much air.


----------



## Phelan

When I snapped a blade, I repaired it with gorilla glue and super glue. Actually I did that... On 4 different blades (I didn't learn very quickly not to work on my rig while it's running) lol.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Kevinsteel... I'm not trying to sound like a jerk but the spacing between the fans and radiator is going to make them very inefficient. alot of the air the fans are blowing will escape out the sides.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Kevinsteel... I'm not trying to sound like a jerk but the spacing between the fans and radiator is going to make them very inefficient. alot of the air the fans are blowing will escape out the sides.


I'm not sure exactly what your talking about or whether it's true but I can't do any different or else I would've. I would love to have a custom made bracket but considering the hole loop was second hand due to a tight budget a bracket is out of the question. My temps are 54/52/52/54 with a 22° ambient under Prime95 after 12Hours with all my fans at the lowest possible speed. It's my first loop so I don't know if those temps for a stock i7-860 cooled by such a "massive" loop are normal but they sure are better than the 95+ °C my stock cooler was giving me.
Before having a bracket made, making one myself or simply getting the metal to do so will have to wait a while. First I want to add my *current GPU* to the loop or change it for another one and add it. Then get a temp sensor+display for ambient and water temps. Then I'll get a proper mobo and a new CPU. Then I'll make myself a window. Then I'll get proper rad fans instead of these ugly Noctuas. And finally comes getting a custom bracket for my top rad. (I might even go Acrylic tubing before the bracket)

Not trying to be condescending or anything but that's how it is unless getting a bracket would have a bigger impact than changing fans or anything else listed.
How much ° are we talking about anyway ? I'm sure it can't be that big of an issue.

(reminds me I still have to try unplugging some fans and eventually all of them and see how much my temps climb just for the sake of trying it).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what your talking about or whether it's true but I can't do any different or else I would've. I would love to have a custom made bracket but considering the hole loop was second hand due to a tight budget a bracket is out of the question. My temps are 54/52/52/54 with a 22° ambient under Prime95 after 12Hours with all my fans at the lowest possible speed. It's my first loop so I don't know if those temps for a stock i7-860 cooled by such a "massive" loop are normal but they sure are better than the 95+ °C my stock cooler was giving me.
> Before having a bracket made, making one myself or simply getting the metal to do so will have to wait a while. First I want to add my *current GPU* to the loop or change it for another one and add it. Then get a temp sensor+display for ambient and water temps. Then I'll get a proper mobo and a new CPU. Then I'll make myself a window. Then I'll get proper rad fans instead of these ugly Noctuas. And finally comes getting a custom bracket for my top rad. (I might even go Acrylic tubing before the bracket)
> Not trying to be condescending or anything but that's how it is unless getting a bracket would have a bigger impact than changing fans or anything else listed.
> How much ° are we talking about anyway ? I'm sure it can't be that big of an issue.
> (reminds me I still have to try unplugging some fans and eventually all of them and see how much my temps climb just for the sake of trying it).


I know your tools are limited, you and I had this discussion before. but can you feel air blowing out the sides? that could be blow through the radiator. how about some soft gasket material? probably pretty cheap at the local hardware store. its just a thought.


----------



## steelkevin

Thank you for trying to help, I really appreciate that, but as you can tell the whole loop is more of a "Beta" than anything else (except for the coolant which will be the final one everything else is temporary, might repaint the rads and keep them not sure yet). If I'd invested as much money as most of the other Water Coolers than sure I'd fix that. But I really can't see the point of it right now. It probably wouldn't change much, maybe not even 1 single °.

I could use your help and knowledge here though: http://www.overclock.net/t/1323936/unique-gtx-560-ti-disassembly-and-questions

As far as tools are concerned my dad having gone back to the UK almost a month ago I've got a couple new tools. I think the only electrical ones I have are a Drill and a Circular Saw. I don't think I'll be using that circular saw though xD. A good friend of mine will lend me his Dremel when the time to make a window comes though.


----------



## Phelan

Those temps are fair but you would get quite a few *C back by blocking the sides off. In a pinch you could even do it with tape or foam paper or anything. You can buy black foam paper at a craft store for $1 (buy a couple sheets), then cut it out to look like a fan frame and punch holes for the fan screws to go through. You'd probably have to diuble up the paper but I guarantee you'd get 3-5*C for $2...


----------



## steelkevin

3-5° Oo ?

You do realize that I've got two identical rads. One that you're talking about with only push fans and another one at the bottom in push/pull. Which, unless the Noctua's have less than half the rad performance (static pressure ?) of the Yate Loons, means that the top rad is the less significant rad in my loop.
Actually even if it was my only rad I'd find that 3-5° increase by just blocking out the side of the fans very impressive.

WAIT, if what you're saying is right, would my Noctua fans be really inappropriate for a rad because of their shape/frame ? So If I got normal fans on there it'd make an even bigger difference than doing as suggested (by both of you, I just realized that Phelan took where Kgtuning left it but wasn't the one to start it xD). If I'm thinking well, those Noctua fans are losing way much air than the Yate Loons, and there is four of them instead of only two.

I'll do the test load temps without the Noctuas powered and then the Yates and then both at the same time tomorrow. If I don't increase the Noctuas speed when I boot my PC and then turn them back down to minimum they don't spin at all. And if I remember well from every time I forgot the temps didn't change at all. And if that's the case then my Noctuas perform close to nothing and I'd be better off trashing them (or at least selling them and getting either some more Yates or whatever I find).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 3-5° Oo ?
> You do realize that I've got two identical rads. One that you're talking about with only push fans and another one at the bottom in push/pull. Which, unless the Noctua's have less than half the rad performance (static pressure ?) of the Yate Loons, means that the top rad is the less significant rad in my loop.
> Actually even if it was my only rad I'd find that 3-5° increase by just blocking out the side of the fans very impressive.
> WAIT, if what you're saying is right, would my Noctua fans be really inappropriate for a rad because of their shape/frame ? So If I got normal fans on there it'd make an even bigger difference than doing as suggested (by both of you, I just realized that Phelan took where Kgtuning left it but wasn't the one to start it xD). If I'm thinking well, those Noctua fans are losing way much air than the Yate Loons, and there is four of them instead of only two.
> I'll do the test load temps without the Noctuas powered and then the Yates and then both at the same time tomorrow. If I don't increase the Noctuas speed when I boot my PC and then turn them back down to minimum they don't spin at all. And if I remember well from every time I forgot the temps didn't change at all. And if that's the case then my Noctuas perform close to nothing and I'd be better off trashing them (or at least selling them and getting either some more Yates or whatever I find).


I love my Yates. a bit loud but i don't care. I still need to add the gasket material to my radiator. even dropping another 1-2c I would super happy. If it helps, it is so worth it.


----------



## edsai

Sorry, I edited my question because I found another thread that is more suitable for my question.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 3-5° Oo ?
> You do realize that I've got two identical rads. One that you're talking about with only push fans and another one at the bottom in push/pull. Which, unless the Noctua's have less than half the rad performance (static pressure ?) of the Yate Loons, means that the top rad is the less significant rad in my loop.
> Actually even if it was my only rad I'd find that 3-5° increase by just blocking out the side of the fans very impressive.
> WAIT, if what you're saying is right, would my Noctua fans be really inappropriate for a rad because of their shape/frame ? So If I got normal fans on there it'd make an even bigger difference than doing as suggested (by both of you, I just realized that Phelan took where Kgtuning left it but wasn't the one to start it xD). If I'm thinking well, those Noctua fans are losing way much air than the Yate Loons, and there is four of them instead of only two.
> I'll do the test load temps without the Noctuas powered and then the Yates and then both at the same time tomorrow. If I don't increase the Noctuas speed when I boot my PC and then turn them back down to minimum they don't spin at all. And if I remember well from every time I forgot the temps didn't change at all. And if that's the case then my Noctuas perform close to nothing and I'd be better off trashing them (or at least selling them and getting either some more Yates or whatever I find).


Yes, I've had this conversation with darlene not too long ago, and I can verify in my set up that what she said is correct.

Basically with any fan, if it's right up against the rad, you'll notice after a few days that the dust pattern on the back side is in a circle, the circle where your fan blades pull air on the other side. This means that the air is only moving through that circle's area, and all of the space around it is basically being cooled by ambient airflow (which, if you have a fan on both sides, is next to nothing). By backing the fan away and offsetting it, the blades can pull aid through the rest of the rad as well, resulting in better temps.

Hell, even a bunch of layers of cardboard (wrapped in tape so that air doesn't escape through the corrugation) would give you a boost, and I bet you already have that sort of stuff lying around...

...And if you don't, duct tape is an ever useful utility, worth purchasing for additional uses elsewhere.


----------



## steelkevin

I was looking around because there's no way I could sleep without understandimg what you guys were all trying to say.
I eventually found answers and understood what you lot were trying to say.

I then started looking for reviews on 140mm fans. Needless to say I was impressed by the amount of people totally ignoring OP and suggesting 120mm adaptors...
Anyway after an hour or so I thought about the Akasa Apache Blacl 140mm fans which I'd been discussing with a mate (akasa claim the apache has a static pressure of 2.7) and decided to check its price (again) a website gave me a list of FR retailers and prices, lowest being 15€. But I remember having seen it on one for 11 or 12€. All that lead up to me going to that retailer's site and checking the fan's price.
What a miracle ! There were 6 left @50% off.
So I snuck out of bed and took my little brother's laptop to order 4 of them. He put a password on it ! Tried my older brother's, same thing ! What the hell's with them and passwords ? They've got nothing to protect !
Anyway tried using my phone. Order failed for unknown reason. Tried again a minute or two later and same message showed up. Then I recieved an email confirming my order. So I still don't know how many I've ordered, hopefully only one order was registered. I'll see tomorrow if I've got a second email I guess...

So there's that. 6€ per fan. 5€ shipping (had forgot how cheap local shipping was, aquatuning charge me 10€ and others want 40...).
30€ for four Akasa Apache Black 140mm fans.
Problem solved for the bottom rad.
I bet I can swll the noctuas 5€ to locals in no time so that's 30-20€, 10€ to change my fans to proper ones.

Sorry about that off topic spam, I just needed to get tjat out before I could go to sleep







.
Good night everybody (3am already....)


----------



## Phelan

So after some real thought, and coming out of a "what the hell was I thinking?!?!" moment, I decided not to part off my Phantom. I'll just keep it and get a 3rd screen







.


----------



## intelman

Glad you decided to stay haha


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Text
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking around because there's no way I could sleep without understandimg what you guys were all trying to say.
> I eventually found answers and understood what you lot were trying to say.
> I then started looking for reviews on 140mm fans. Needless to say I was impressed by the amount of people totally ignoring OP and suggesting 120mm adaptors...
> Anyway after an hour or so I thought about the Akasa Apache Blacl 140mm fans which I'd been discussing with a mate (akasa claim the apache has a static pressure of 2.7) and decided to check its price (again) a website gave me a list of FR retailers and prices, lowest being 15€. But I remember having seen it on one for 11 or 12€. All that lead up to me going to that retailer's site and checking the fan's price.
> What a miracle ! There were 6 left @50% off.
> So I snuck out of bed and took my little brother's laptop to order 4 of them. He put a password on it ! Tried my older brother's, same thing ! What the hell's with them and passwords ? They've got nothing to protect !
> Anyway tried using my phone. Order failed for unknown reason. Tried again a minute or two later and same message showed up. Then I recieved an email confirming my order. So I still don't know how many I've ordered, hopefully only one order was registered. I'll see tomorrow if I've got a second email I guess...
> So there's that. 6€ per fan. 5€ shipping (had forgot how cheap local shipping was, aquatuning charge me 10€ and others want 40...).
> 30€ for four Akasa Apache Black 140mm fans.
> Problem solved for the bottom rad.
> I bet I can swll the noctuas 5€ to locals in no time so that's 30-20€, 10€ to change my fans to proper ones.
> Sorry about that off topic spam, I just needed to get tjat out before I could go to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Good night everybody (3am already....)


I don't think "which fans to use" was the issue. "How you use the fans you have" was what we were trying to convey.

Whatever. Good find on inexpensive fans! Always useful to have around.


----------



## steelkevin

Well if I remember well, Kgtuning mentionned the gap between my top rad's fans and the rad itself. So that was the first issue.
Then Phelan (glad to know you'll still be hanging around) explained a bit more or just in different words.
And finally it somehow ended up with me realizing that the Noctuas having a round frame was an even bigger issue.
You even helped me understand why by mentioning the dust pattern (pictured it in my head and frlm that I was able understand).
The Noctuas not being "closed" (a square frame) meant that there was only a huge gap between the rad and fans and it wasn't sealed at all. Meaning basically that the only part my fans were actually cooling (and doing a terrible job at it) was the rad surface straight below the fan. That and air escaping from the side was a much bigger issue than the top fans' gap which I will fill with that "gasket" thing (don't know the word but I'll figure out the french equivalent







).

So no, it wasn't the issue to start with but I've always hated Noctuas (they really look horrible...) and understanding why they weren't fit for a radiator helped me make my mind up and order some new ones (ones that I really like the looks and which specification sheet claims is incredible, at half pric.

EDIT: Gasket material is any sealing materiel whether liquid or solid. French for it is sealing material.
Anyway, found this: http://www.aquatuning.fr/product_info.php/language/en/info/p7836_Phobya-radiator-sealing-strip--200cm-.html
I'll use cardboard+ductape until I need to get stuff from aquatuning (well I already do need stuff but I meant when I actually have the money to do so).


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Well if I remember well, Kgtuning mentionned the gap between my top rad's fans and the rad itself. So that was the first issue.
> Then Phelan (glad to know you'll still be hanging around) explained a bit more or just in different words.
> And finally it somehow ended up with me realizing that the Noctuas having a round frame was an even bigger issue.
> You even helped me understand why by mentioning the dust pattern (pictured it in my head and frlm that I was able understand).
> The Noctuas not being "closed" (a square frame) meant that there was only a huge gap between the rad and fans and it wasn't sealed at all. Meaning basically that the only part my fans were actually cooling (and doing a terrible job at it) was the rad surface straight below the fan. That and air escaping from the side was a much bigger issue than the top fans' gap which I will fill with that "gasket" thing (don't know the word but I'll figure out the french equivalent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> So no, it wasn't the issue to start with but I've always hated Noctuas (they really look horrible...) and understanding why they weren't fit for a radiator helped me make my mind up and order some new ones (ones that I really like the looks and which specification sheet claims is incredible, at half pric.
> EDIT: Gasket material is any sealing materiel whether liquid or solid. French for it is sealing material.
> Anyway, found this: http://www.aquatuning.fr/product_info.php/language/en/info/p7836_Phobya-radiator-sealing-strip--200cm-.html
> I'll use cardboard+ductape until I need to get stuff from aquatuning (well I already do need stuff but I meant when I actually have the money to do so).


Ok, cool. Fair enough. The closed (square) frame will help, but not completely fix the issue. Just making sure you weren't expecting all of your problems to mysteriously and magically dissappear...

...but wouldn't that be nice...


----------



## steelkevin

Well, before you lot told me I actual had a problem I wasn't even aware I did so it's more of a faulty mounting than a real issue. The loop works and my CPU is pretty cool (or so I was told by many here on OCN, I used to be really worried about a stock i7-860 getting 54° with such a loop, I was told it was normal). It's sort of like mounting a CPU block. If you remount it you might lose a couple °C but it doesn't mean you actually had a real problem.

My problems with my loop were (are) aestethics, the Noctua fans being replaced solves a huge part of that (the others being, getting something like a 150 EK res, sorting the tubing "mess", changing fittings (at least the 90s on the reservoir which wouldn't be necessary with one of those EK ones) and getting a clear CPU block) oh and I need to add a GPU, it'd fix that ugly bottom to top rad line too.

Won't those fans (proper fans) fix the issue for the bottom rad ?
I know it'll do nothing for the top one but that I'll temporarly fix with cardboard and ductape as suggested (great idea btw, can't remember who suggested it, you're all getting +Rep when I get my lazy self out of bed and all anyway).

What issue is there still left to fix







?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before you lot told me I actual had a problem I wasn't even aware I did so it's more of a faulty mounting than a real issue. The loop works and my CPU is pretty cool (or so I was told by many here on OCN, I used to be really worried about a stock i7-860 getting 54° with such a loop, I was told it was normal). It's sort of like mounting a CPU block. If you remount it you might lose a couple °C but it doesn't mean you actually had a real problem.
> My problems with my loop were (are) aestethics, the Noctua fans being replaced solves a huge part of that (the others being, getting something like a 150 EK res, sorting the tubing "mess", changing fittings (at least the 90s on the reservoir which wouldn't be necessary with one of those EK ones) and getting a clear CPU block) oh and I need to add a GPU, it'd fix that ugly bottom to top rad line too.
> Won't those fans (proper fans) fix the issue for the bottom rad ?
> I know it'll do nothing for the top one but that I'll temporarly fix with cardboard and ductape as suggested (great idea btw, can't remember who suggested it, you're all getting +Rep when I get my lazy self out of bed and all anyway).
> What issue is there still left to fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


No detrimental issues, but there's always little things you can do to get small increases. Most of them involve moving more air through rads. Others are double checking your lines, making sure they aren't kinked anywhere, air free, and whatnot. Maintenance is the biggest thing. Always open up your case and check your loop periodically, top it off, remove dust from rads and fans, things like that.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> No detrimental issues, but there's always little things you can do to get small increases. Most of them involve moving more air through rads. Others are double checking your lines, making sure they aren't kinked anywhere, air free, and whatnot. Maintenance is the biggest thing. Always open up your case and check your loop periodically, top it off, remove dust from rads and fans, things like that.


It sounded like you were talking about serious issues, you'd got me worried there xD.

And I used to open the case every day if not several times a day and check stuff but since I'd put a 200mm fan on the side panel I couldn't be bothered to do it anymore.
No kinks, no air, still have to get dust filters if I don't want the rads to end up looking like they did when got them (cheap ways of making homemade dust filters myself would be great if you lot know about anything), removing dust from the rads is out of the question. At least for now it is. You don't even want to know how the Noctua fans are attached, it really took me a while to mount them (and the first time they weren't they were upside down, could've just flipped the rad but the loop was already put together and I'd rather have the EK logo the right way up).

There are a couple lines that would need shortening but I'm not in the mood to take the loop a part again. Draining and even just taking the entire loop out in a single go with only my two hands (and chin actually) is really hard to do. Plus I can't let my coolant go to waste or get contaminated so that's extra hustle. Next time I have take it a part (I can manage changing the fans without removing anything, I hope) I'll add a drain line, a temp sensor to the third thread of my reservoir and hopefully a GPU. I wouldn't take it a part to fix aesthetics since it's far from complete and there's no window right now anyway.

Have people lost interest in this club since the Phantom 820 was released ? It just seems like a part from a couple of us talking about my loop there hasn't been much going on lately.


----------



## Phelan

Well for my rig I'm still trying to come up with the funds to get a 7970, and I'm still debating between the DC2 or reference. I have my 6950 unlocked and 16 GB Avexir CORE with red LEDs I need to get sold to do so though.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> ~ snip ~
> 
> Have people lost interest in this club since the Phantom 820 was released ? It just seems like a part from a couple of us talking about my loop there hasn't been much going on lately.


Judging by the scarcity of people in the 820 thread, I doubt that's the issue.

Maybe once they're out, readily available, and some folks start building in them, there will be an increase in that thread's traffic, and it will catch-on, but from the initial response there, it's barely luke warm.

It's hard to know for sure, but my gut instinct tells me that too many folks think the price is just too high for a case that has less rad support than the far less expensive switch, and doesn't have the longer than high profile of the original Phantom, which was a part of what made it so popular.

The side panels are probably not doing it any favors either.

I'd love to see NZXT start an in-house custom shop where you can order your P820 with mix n match base colors and plastics, and be able to specify Switch 810 style side panels as an option.

Actually, I have made that suggestion to them. I think it could boost sales significantly.

As for myself, my first Phantom, just about 2 years ago, was a red one which I still have my daily driver build in.

I have rather a special fondness for that styling, and as a personal tribute to it, my next major build is going to be a " Stretched Phantom 820 " made from grafting two 820's together to get that longer than high look, with the plan of getting a 560 in the top, and a 420 in front of the PSU, & painted candy apple red, of course.

Now all I have to do is find some place that has them, (2 white ones) and will ship here Priority Mail, for just the actual cost of shipping.

Darlene


----------



## steelkevin

It's amazing how I entirely agree with your entire comment.

And I checked the 820's club like an hour after writing that. I think there was like 4 pages. I also learned that it wasn't out yet. But even when it's out I really doubt it will even have as many members as the original Phantom's.

Now I know it'll be dual Phantom 820s and technically you'd have to put them in the Phantom 820 club and not here but I doubt I'll be checking the 820 club on a regular basis and I'd love to see how you're project turns out. So maybe you could keep the original Phantom club updated on it







?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> It's amazing how I entirely agree with your entire comment.
> And I checked the 820's club like an hour after writing that. I think there was like 4 pages. I also learned that it wasn't out yet. But even when it's out I really doubt it will even have as many members as the original Phantom's.
> Now I know it'll be dual Phantom 820s and technically you'd have to put them in the Phantom 820 club and not here but I doubt I'll be checking the 820 club on a regular basis and I'd love to see how you're project turns out. So maybe you could keep the original Phantom club updated on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yep,

Also, now that I'm more familliar with the forum, I'll start a build log at the start of the build so everything stays in one place and it's easy to watch the progress.

I'm working now to do a sort of retro buildlog for my S810 build, but it's taking me a while to get it all organized.

I really should have started it from the beginning, but I was new to the forum and clueless when it came to build logs.

Darlene


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> cheap ways of making homemade dust filters myself would be great if you lot know about anything.


Found these after a quick google search:

"The issue with dust filters is that the better they trap dust, the more restrictive they are to airflow. I can stop all the dust from getting into your fan with a steel plate, but it'll also stop all the air. By the same token, I can also let all the air through with some really loose mesh, but it won't stop much dust. What you need to do is find an acceptable balance."

also the suggestions of medical gauze and nylons (not nylon socks, but pantyhose) stretched over the fan and held in place with a rubber band. If your mother/females in your life have ones that are old/stretched out (which will probably restrict airflow the least), those will be free, but you can buy nylons for dirt cheap basically anywhere.

edit: another suggestion was vacuum filters, since they're specifically designed to trap dust while letting air through. They do need to be changed periodically, and I have no idea how much they cost, but I can't imagine much.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Found these after a quick google search:
> "The issue with dust filters is that the better they trap dust, the more restrictive they are to airflow. I can stop all the dust from getting into your fan with a steel plate, but it'll also stop all the air. By the same token, I can also let all the air through with some really loose mesh, but it won't stop much dust. What you need to do is find an acceptable balance."
> also the suggestions of medical gauze and nylons (not nylon socks, but pantyhose) stretched over the fan and held in place with a rubber band. If your mother/females in your life have ones that are old/stretched out (which will probably restrict airflow the least), those will be free, but you can buy nylons for dirt cheap basically anywhere.


Cheers.

I'm not going to use dust filters then I will just have to clean the dust off from time to time. The Phantom's top mesh and the fact I'm pulling air through the unmodded bottom of my Phantom which is only 1cm from the wood it's sitting already do a great job at killing air flow. By just removing the top panel my temps have dropped by 2°. I'm starting to realize this case me not be the most suited for water cooling. Not changing it any time soon though, no worries about that ^^


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Cheers.
> I'm not going to use dust filters then I will just have to clean the dust off from time to time. The Phantom's top mesh and the fact I'm pulling air through the unmodded bottom of my Phantom which is only 1cm from the wood it's sitting already do a great job at killing air flow. By just removing the top panel my temps have dropped by 2°. I'm starting to realize this case me not be the most suited for water cooling. Not changing it any time soon though, no worries about that ^^


sounds like your next mod is going to be custom mesh?

I think my next one will be casters so that moving it around to work on it will be less of a hassle.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> sounds like your next mod is going to be custom mesh?
> I think my next one will be casters so that moving it around to work on it will be less of a hassle.


my "next" mod. Actually I'm going to try to do a lot at the same time. I don't think I could just do a single mod on the list and let stuff sit for a while before moving on to the next. Priority is a window.

Here's a list of what I want to get done:
-Window
-Mesh modding (front and side included or it'll look odd)
-Modding the bottom of the case for better airflow (***)
-PSU cover
-mod the 5.25" cage by cutting of everything visible (the black screw-less system and every bit of metal that's not flat) and putting a white piece of metal or something there. I'll probably get a cool logo or font and paint something blue on it.
-eventually do something with the front door and mesh as the Assassin's Creed red Phantom. I probably won't do that or I'll fail trying, we'll see.

I've been insulting this case for almost a year now making now real mod to it. I need to fix that







.

*** I've just realized but I don't think there can actually be any air flow as it now. That bottom rad is under performing like not permitted. It's got totally inappropriate fans, barely anywhere for air to pass through without even considering the fact there'd only be 1cm to suck air from if the case was properly cut.

Temps with the top off after over 2 hours of Prime95 with the i7-860 @stock. So you can see the loop's working out pretty good despite the obvious flaws since the Delta's isn't above 10°. But if I left the loop as it is right now and added a new CPU which I overclocked and an overclocked GPU Delta would probably end up way above ten.

Ambient: 22.8°
Water Temp: 31.0°
CPU: 51° 50° 51° 52°
Delta****: 8.2°

****water temp - ambient temp


----------



## Phelan

Big rads are still pretty efficient passive coolers as well







.

Did somebody say "add mesh"? I think I know a thing or two about that







.


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> So after some real thought, and coming out of a "what the hell was I thinking?!?!" moment, I decided not to part off my Phantom. I'll just keep it and get a 3rd screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Glad to see you sticking around. It would be sad to see your overkill setup disappear, right now you are the king of the phantom.

I'd try to show you up, but I already know that I've lost that fight. I'm just ordering some bitfenix alchemy cables, doing some mix and match de-pinning, and then installing them. Maybe going liquid at some point, for a quieter rig.

Right now I've got to get myself a new desk though, I'm sick of my phantom sitting on the floor next to it. I want to show it off(even if I'll be the only one that ever actually sees it).


----------



## X-Nine

The Phantom is showing it's age. Chassis are always evolving (hehehhehehhehehehehehe) in this industry to accommodate more features, create more standards, allow for more cable management, more watercooling potential. As has been posted as of last night, we're adopting native 15mm fan/radiator mounting support in all of our chassis going forward. It just makes things much easier to be on a standard platform for mounting radiators and fans.

The Phantom 820, in my opinion, is probably the best chassis we've put out. As a modder, it's insanely fun to work in and there's so many features to it that just makes the build flow so well.

We'll be adding to the Phantom family in the near future.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The Phantom is showing it's age. Chassis are always evolving (hehehhehehhehehehehehe) in this industry to accommodate more features, create more standards, allow for more cable management, more watercooling potential. As has been posted as of last night, we're adopting native 15mm fan/radiator mounting support in all of our chassis going forward. It just makes things much easier to be on a standard platform for mounting radiators and fans.
> The Phantom 820, in my opinion, is probably the best chassis we've put out. As a modder, it's insanely fun to work in and there's so many features to it that just makes the build flow so well.
> We'll be adding to the Phantom family in the near future.


A baby Phantom perhaps ?

And I mean a proper baby Phantom not an inbred son like the Phantom 410 turned out to be (deformed, as in it's not the same shape as the phantom). The 410 wasn't really a baby anyway, I think it was ATX. So I'd say it was more like a wife or something (slimmer).


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Big rads are still pretty efficient passive coolers as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Did somebody say "add mesh"? I think I know a thing or two about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No offense to you and you're lovely mod but I'm talking about something much more complicated.
Here you go:


I'd link you to the worklog but for some reason he uploaded the photos on a third party website so they're gone... Never really understood why people didn't just use the integrated function.

EDIT: sorry about the double posting, I forgot this thread was a wasteland nowadays. A while back somebody would've posted between my two posts. Oh, 17minutes, well maybe not then. My bad anyway.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> No offense to you and you're lovely mod but I'm talking about something much more complicated.
> Here you go:
> 
> I'd link you to the worklog but for some reason he uploaded the photos on a third party website so they're gone... Never really understood why people didn't just use the integrated function.
> EDIT: sorry about the double posting, I forgot this thread was a wasteland nowadays. A while back somebody would've posted between my two posts. Oh, 17minutes, well maybe not then. My bad anyway.


I didn't realize that was a mesh design. Very nice, albeit not much harder than the same mod I did on my door. I cut it out and put mesh behind it too, I just chose not to cut out the 3rd piece of the door to make it functional, since my drive bays are filled up anyway.


----------



## intelman

I've been thinking about cutting a shape into my door for my current project. But i cannot, for the life of me, come up with a shape that someone hasn't done and would go with my theme.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I didn't realize that was a mesh design. Very nice, albeit not much harder than the same mod I did on my door. I cut it out and put mesh behind it too, I just chose not to cut out the 3rd piece of the door to make it functional, since my drive bays are filled up anyway.


Actually, now you mention it, I'm not sure he ended up going with mesh. I was probably thinking about the Photo-shopped picture he'd posted before actually doing the cutting.
Looks like he went with red acrylic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> I've been thinking about cutting a shape into my door for my current project. But i cannot, for the life of me, come up with a shape that someone hasn't done and would go with my theme.


I'm leaving that for later. Once everything else is done. I'm not looking forward to having to find stuff to paint or shapes to cut out ^^.
Good luck

EDIT:

I just had to find the original photo. So I did:


----------



## DanielMysterio

My Phantom









That's just the Photoshop version, and the other Picture is a few weeks old.

It isn't very difficult to do, just take time to do it.

Sorry for my build log will update it soon and reupload the pictures.

Have a great day


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielMysterio*
> 
> My Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the Photoshop version, and the other Picture is a few weeks old.
> It isn't very difficult to do, just take time to do it.
> Sorry for my build log will update it soon and reupload the pictures.
> Have a great day


Yeah, I know it's photo shopped version.
I trust you when you say it's not that difficult to do. What's difficult is, as intelman was saying, actually coming up with an idea of a shape, drawing, logo, writing+font, ...
I'm just glad you kept the photos after uploading them. If any of mine happened to be deleted for whatever reason they'd be lost forever. Not that I actually took many but it'd still upset me.
It's already dark outside here but I can always have a great day tomorrow







.


----------



## XeoMatrix

Hello Guys i need some help.

I dont have the L brackets the case was a gift, can anyone tell me where can i get them ? also is there anyone willing to sell them to me.

I need them so i can install a H100 on the top of the case.

Greatly appreciate any info you can give me.

I know i can remove the 200mm fans but wanted to leave them there for a push and pull behefit


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoMatrix*
> 
> Hello Guys i need some help.
> I dont have the L brackets the case was a gift, can anyone tell me where can i get them ? also is there anyone willing to sell them to me.
> I need them so i can install a H100 on the top of the case.
> Greatly appreciate any info you can give me.
> I know i can remove the 200mm fans but wanted to leave them there for a push and pull behefit


You could try sending a pm to " xnine" . He is one of the Nzxt reps on here.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoMatrix*
> 
> Hello Guys i need some help.
> 
> I dont have the L brackets the case was a gift, can anyone tell me where can i get them ? also is there anyone willing to sell them to me.
> 
> I need them so i can install a H100 on the top of the case.
> 
> Greatly appreciate any info you can give me.
> 
> I know i can remove the 200mm fans but wanted to leave them there for a push and pull behefit


Send me a pm with your name and address, we'll get some out for you.


----------



## intelman

^ and that is why I love NZXT


----------



## XeoMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Send me a pm with your name and address, we'll get some out for you.


Thanks a lot for this, i send the a PM with my info. This is a great Forum


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> ^ and that is why I love NZXT


That's what I am saying! Nzxt is great.


----------



## chiefo0306

This is my first build and I am thinking I want to theme it. I wanna go for a sonic style and maybe put the logo on the door like DanielMysterio did with his. Any suggestions on were to start?


----------



## intelman

When I'm thinking of a theme for a build I usually start out with painting the color I want it. I'm currently painting my first case, as long as you take your time its not difficult to do.

Also a lot of people on here like to cut their window out pretty early on.

How far into modding are you thinking about going?


----------



## chiefo0306

Not entirely sure, I know i want to take out the large drive bay as well. How hard are window mods to do?


----------



## intelman

They're very simple if you have a few tools. Dremel and/or a jigsaw and some acrylic are really all you need. Cheap and quick mod.


----------



## chiefo0306

Hmmm. Might do that. How hard is it to do one of those designs in the door like the two assassins creeds ones I've seen?


----------



## intelman

Cutting something as intricate as that would be challenging for me haha, some of the simpler shapes wouldn't be too bad. I just haven't thought of a good original shape to do myself.


----------



## chiefo0306

I'm thinking of something like this http://thespritersrez.spruz.com/gfile/75r4!-!IFJEHJ!-!zrzor45!-!QERPFMKS-DLFE-HOLE-NSMG-MOFEIDRKSMIP!-!72y1nq/sonic_icon.gif


----------



## intelman

That actually might not be too bad if you've got a steady hand. A sonic build would be pretty sweet, you should get a build log going when you start


----------



## DanielMysterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiefo0306*
> 
> Hmmm. Might do that. How hard is it to do one of those designs in the door like the two assassins creeds ones I've seen?


Actually not hard at all, if you got the right tools. You should pick with much surface area and no small edges.


----------



## relent107

Phoenix

Here's a nice looking build that I did for a client, took about 30-40 hours of work, and booted flawlessly with absolutely no hic-ups or complications.

Specs:

Asus Maximus V formula 1155

Intel Ivy Bridge i5 3570k 3.4ghz pushed to 4.6ghz

G-Skill 8GB 2133Mhz

Sapphire HD6950 2GB flashed to 6970 Bios

120GB OCZ Vertex 4 Solid State Drive

Hitachi 2TB 7200RPM 64MB

Bluray drive/DVD burner combo drive

Cougar 1000w modular 80 plus bronze power supply

Full liquid cooling loop using the Raystorm block and the Swiftech 955

NZXT Phantom Full Tower Case with separately ordered window panel

Mods:

16.4 Feet of LED strip lighting inside the case

Custom painted fans, grills and CD drive locks

Unsoldiered all the blue LEDs and replaced them with red, including the Raystorm LEDs

Custom black and red sleeved braided cabling on the 24 Pin, EPS 8 Pin, and both PCIe 6 Pins


----------



## intelman

Just a little update on my build log in progress, in case any of you hadn't seen it yet

Link to log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1321464/build-log-project-chromium-chrome-watercooled-phantom-mod-reassembling-now#post_18482484





Hope you guys like it









@relent107 I really like the red and black, looks great


----------



## paopaovocal

Final looks for my NZXT PHANTOM.


----------



## NathG79

Hi Guys.

I currently have the Phantom USB 3.0 Black/Orange Full Tower, and was thinking about upgrading my Zalman CNPSMAX cpu cooler, To the NZXT X60 Kraken water cooling solution. I have 4 sticks of Corsair vengence RAM installed in my Crosshair IV Formula totaling 16GB, I was thinking of going for the full Push/Pull 140mm setup with the Kraken. Is this possible??. Will the Rad/Fan setup impede on my RAM??

Any suggestions??, Guidance?? would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Whitehair

Here is mine. Matte black with metallic blue.


----------



## Caruban

All of these new builds are slick. I like them all!

The black interior with white exterior looks really nice.


----------



## everlast4291987

this is a old pic of my phantom took me some time to find it its the black on i did submit a form to be added


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitehair*
> 
> Here is mine. Matte black with metallic blue.


What did you use/do to get the matte effect?


----------



## paopaovocal

็*Hi everybody,I needs your help.*

*please vote me at cooled pc.*click here

*Thank you so much.*


----------



## XeoMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> ็*Hi everybody,I needs your help.*
> *please vote me at cooled pc.*click here
> *Thank you so much.*


Darn Nice Setup.

Darn Nice Setup !!


----------



## XeoMatrix

Hello Guys..

Can anyone provide some info what tools i need to cut and mod my side panels. I have the turorials and all but a lot of ppl use different tools. Just wanted to know you opinions. If you payed someone instead can you provide me who did the job for you.

Thanks..


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoMatrix*
> 
> Hello Guys..
> Can anyone provide some info what tools i need to cut and mod my side panels. I have the turorials and all but a lot of ppl use different tools. Just wanted to know you opinions. If you payed someone instead can you provide me who did the job for you.
> Thanks..


Just need a dremel and/or jigsaw. The dremel makes cutting anything pretty easy and the jigsaw makes long straight cuts go faster.


----------



## XeoMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Just need a dremel and/or jigsaw. The dremel makes cutting anything pretty easy and the jigsaw makes long straight cuts go faster.


Any recommendations, what blades are good, dont want to bend the metal while cutting.









Also anyone knows where to get the U cable and the Arcrilic .. Thanks


----------



## Whitehair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> What did you use/do to get the matte effect?


I just primed it and used a matte black spray paint, nothing special.


----------



## XeoMatrix

What is the best leds to match the blue light of the NZXT 200mm top fans. ?


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoMatrix*
> 
> Any recommendations, what blades are good, dont want to bend the metal while cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone knows where to get the U cable and the Arcrilic .. Thanks


Dremels use cutting wheels like this

and I'm not sure of a specific blade on a jigsaw, I just went for it with the one I had haha. Shouldn't have bending issues from cutting. As for acrylic, you can get it at any hardware store (lowe's, etc) and if by u cable you mean u channel rubber, a lot of modding websites sell it. mnpctech/frozencpu/etc.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g42/Window_Kits.html


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoMatrix*
> 
> Any recommendations, what blades are good, dont want to bend the metal while cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone knows where to get the U cable and the Arcrilic .. Thanks


For sheetmetal, you want a very fine toothed blade.

32 teeth per inch is a standard that works very well.

Acrylic needs 18 to 24 tpi, depending on thickness, 18 ish for 1/4" (~5mm) and finer, 24 for 1/8" (3mm).

Always get the best quality blades you can get, the few extra dollars spent will be worth it in better and more consistant results.

Once you use a blade for acrylic, do not use it for anything else, keep it dedicated to cutting acrylic.

For cutting on a side panel, get a roll of 2" masking or painters tape, and put down 2 layers covering your side panel to layout your design on and prevent scratching the paint with the jigsaw as you move it along.

Be aware also, that all acrylic is not created equal.

There is some material that looks just like acrylic, but is much softer and usually less rigid, and melts at a MUCH lower temperature.

The stuff you buy to replace glass in a storm door usually behaves like this, but maybe that's a tradeoff for more impact resillience.

This stuff is garbage for trying to fabricate with. When you cut it, even with the right tooling, the chips just fuse together into a glob instead of falling away free.

I've watched it fuse back together just behind the jigsaw blade, and you have to go back repeatedly to try to re-open the cut line.

Usually, it has plastic covering the surface rather than paper, like everyone is used to seeing on plexiglas for example. Though not all plastic covered acrylic sheet is bad, I always try to get paper covered, as I've had a problem with it..

If you buy from a home improvement store, like a Lowes or HD, buy the smallest piece you can, and do a test cutting first if it's not paper covered.

I've also see the crap stuff more often in the thinner 1/8" variety, but I have on occasion run across it in 1/4" thickness.

Hope that helped a bit,

Darlene


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitehair*
> 
> I just primed it and used a matte black spray paint, nothing special.


Word, you did well. Thanks mate.


----------



## lilchronic

that me i just need some cable managment


----------



## Caruban

To clear up anything and everything you ever need to know about working with plastics, read this, then PM me if you have any more questions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1222200/completed-mass-effect-3-nzxt-switch-810-build-log-sponsored/200_100#post_16833545

I'd copy paste, but I think I did that in this thread once and I can't find it. I'd rather not clutter the thread with this wall of text too much.

Edit: clarifications.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Once you use a blade for acrylic, do not use it for anything else, keep it dedicated to cutting acrylic.


This is incredibly important. Reread that. Done? Read it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Be aware also, that all acrylic is not created equal.


This is true, but not quite in Darlene's context. Bad acrylic is MUCH more brittle than good acrylic, but not as bad as what Darlene was talking about after that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> There is some material that looks just like acrylic, but is much softer and usually less rigid, and melts at a MUCH lower temperature.
> The stuff you buy to replace glass in a storm door usually behaves like this, but maybe that's a tradeoff for more impact resilience.


This is called polycarbonate. It's a completely different material. It does melt/deform with high heat (not in a hot computer kind of high heat, but I guess that would be a good indicator of if your cooling system is failing). It is bulletproof. It scratches easily. It's very durable, and you will have no issues with stress fractures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> This stuff is garbage for trying to fabricate with. When you cut it, even with the right tooling, the chips just fuse together into a glob instead of falling away free.
> I've watched it fuse back together just behind the jigsaw blade, and you have to go back repeatedly to try to re-open the cut line.


A couple different things here. Acrylic tooling and Polycarbonate tooling are very different. Polycarbonate tooling is much more standard, and polycarbonate is WAY more forgiving to fabricate than acrylic. If you aren't careful or using the correct drill bits, acrylic can shatter. Polycarbonate cuts like butter. It can be cut at much lower speeds and with a wider variety of tools. If cut too quickly, the blobs do form and "close up" in the cut, but at that point, the plastic is flawed enough that a quick impact from your hand should cause everything to fall free the way you desire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Usually, it has plastic covering the surface rather than paper, like everyone is used to seeing on plexiglas for example. Though not all plastic covered acrylic sheet is bad, I always try to get paper covered, as I've had a problem with it..


The paper/plastic is there to protect the plastic from scratches during fabrication. Don't take this off until you're done machining. If you use a laser cutter or heat the edge too much, the plastic can fuse to the edgee. No worries. Run a razor blade at an 80deg angle across the edge/corner (where the paper and plastic are fused) and it will scrape away the thin attached layer between the two and come right off.


----------



## IT Diva

I know the difference between pc and acrylic, and pc is not what I was talking about.

I've never had a piece of pc that did not machine easily.

Acrylic refers to a general chemical composition, of which there are multiple variations for various purposes.

If you want a cheap example of the crap grade I'm refering to, just go to an Office Max and get one of those store brand el-cheapo clear plastic display holders and try to saw or drill it.

When I get home from work, I'll start a cut on the saw and take a pic, you'll see what should have been chips is just a fused mass that makes the workpiece hard to push thru the saw when the mass jams on a table joint and lifts the workpiece.

I'll do a similar cut in a decent piece of acrylic and take a pic, so you can see it isn't a dull blade.

Darlene


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I know the difference between pc and acrylic, and pc is not what I was talking about.
> I've never had a piece of pc that did not machine easily.
> Acrylic refers to a general chemical composition, of which there are multiple variations for various purposes.
> If you want a cheap example of the crap grade I'm refering to, just go to an Office Max and get one of those store brand el-cheapo clear plastic display holders and try to saw or drill it.
> When I get home from work, I'll start a cut on the saw and take a pic, you'll see what should have been chips is just a fused mass that makes the workpiece hard to push thru the saw when the mass jams on a table joint and lifts the workpiece.
> I'll do a similar cut in a decent piece of acrylic and take a pic, so you can see it isn't a dull blade.
> Darlene


Ah. No need for all of that. I understand the confusion. The flaws do come from the differences in chemical composition, and also in the way the acrylic was formed. Some sheets are pored vertically, some horizontally, and the cheap office max holders are injection molded. Please don't risk a kickback just to take pictures for us.

You're absolutely correct. If you can find Plexiglass brand acrylic, it's good quality. Be wary of anything unlabeled. Acrylite is great as well. Optix and Lucite are alright as well.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Ah. No need for all of that. I understand the confusion. The flaws do come from the differences in chemical composition, and also in the way the acrylic was formed. Some sheets are pored vertically, some horizontally, and the cheap office max holders are injection molded. Please don't risk a kickback just to take pictures for us.
> You're absolutely correct. If you can find Plexiglass brand acrylic, it's good quality. Be wary of anything unlabeled. Acrylite is great as well. Optix and Lucite are alright as well.


Well, being a girl of her word, and since it might be helpfull to someone down the road, here's my little demonstration:

First 3 pics are of a piece of acrylic scrap that I cut off when I shortened that clear case for my cooling module.

Here it is at the Egg, so you can see that they clearly market it as acrylic:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811148001

Here it is "on the blade" most of the way thru the cut . . . notice the buildup of melt on the underside that's going to jam in the blade's slot in the table plate with a longer cut:



Here you can see just how far it hangs down below the workpiece:



And here's a closeup of the cut . . you can see how what should have been chips is just a melted together mass:



And for comparison, here's a piece of quality acrylic, "on the blade" absolutely a clean cut with no chipping:



And here's the underside close up, again, super clean and no chipping:



Darlene


----------



## Caruban

Here's a protip for cutting bad acrylic.

If it's a manageable thickness, no greater than 1/8th, you can take a straightedge and a razor blade, or anything with a really sharp point, and score the surface in a straight line where you want the piece to split. Line the score up with the edge of a bench, hold down the back, and smack the side hanging off of the table. Should snap right where you want it. Be sure to clean the edges up with sanding, as they're bound to be sharp.


----------



## XeoMatrix

Wow Guys thank you all for this much info. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Caruban

Hi all.
I'm considering a new Phantom project. I want to take an over-the-top approach with this one and use some of my limited Electrical Engineering knowledge. I want to do the kind of stuff that would basically turn the Phantom into a robot that could do anything the user wants it to, short of giving it legs and teaching it how to walk and make cookies. simultaneously.

The plan is to have a small micro controller hidden in the Phantom connected internally to a USB port, such that I can control it from both a switch panel and a windows/linux app.

I'm looking for some ideas of what sorts of things I can or should do. Some current ideas are:
RGB LEDs everywhere! with dials on the control panel and application
Temperature controlled vents, so that when my rig heats up as I game or program, the whole machine opens like an intimidating beast. Also with override to leave them open all of the time.
opening doors and side panels with a single push button. Like a Lamborghini.

If you had a rig that was almost as smart as you are (you're all intelligent people!) What would it do?


----------



## ShineGraphics

A Phantom robot that walks and makes cookies?


----------



## Caruban

When I'm filthy rich, I'll do that for you... until then, Ideas?


----------



## Atmosfear86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> When I'm filthy rich, I'll do that for you... until then, Ideas?


One of the Asus P8Z77 boards has a feature that allows some control through an apple/android app.

http://www.asus.com.au/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_DELUXE/


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atmosfear86*
> 
> One of the Asus P8Z77 boards has a feature that allows some control through an apple/android app.
> http://www.asus.com.au/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_DELUXE/


That's really cool! The goal is to do it by hand, and do it in such a way that it doesn't matter what motherboard I'm using. Maybe I'll do that when I get lazy.


----------



## XeoMatrix

Xnine Xnine Xnine

Thank you man for providing me with the cooler brackets. Great !!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoMatrix*
> 
> Xnine Xnine Xnine
> 
> Thank you man for providing me with the cooler brackets. Great !!!










That's why the ladies love me.


----------



## YouGotJaked

I did this over the summer but never got around to posted the pictures so here they are!

The top:

The inside:

And some sexy amber cathodes:


I'll post a formal build log when I get around to water cooling if you want


----------



## Caruban

The lighting is really well done, not over the top, though I'm not a huge fan of the color amber in general. Still, well done.


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> The lighting is really well done, not over the top, though I'm not a huge fan of the color amber in general. Still, well done.


Thanks mate


----------



## Caruban

Has anyone ever disassembled an illuminated anti-vandal switch? I'm wondering if it would be possible to switch the LED's


----------



## hakz

@YouGotJaked
Nice! I love that reverse board design! Do you have a build log for that?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> @YouGotJaked
> Nice! I love that reverse board design! Do you have a build log for that?


I don't have an official build log yet, but I do have some videos and a bunch of pictures. Actually, I think I'll start one right now! I'll post a link as soon as I finish it









*EDIT: Here's the semi-finished build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1328593/build-log-high-roller-nzxt-phantom-reverse-atx-custom-painting-more Enjoy!


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Has anyone ever disassembled an illuminated anti-vandal switch? I'm wondering if it would be possible to switch the LED's


Couldn't you just buy another one with a different color LED?


----------



## XeoMatrix

Hey guys, i have the white phantom. I like the blue color of the leds of the 200mm fans as well the buttons of the fan controller. Can anyone recommend with lights i can buy that can match that blue ?

I bought one but the blue is so different that it made the case look worst.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> Couldn't you just buy another one with a different color LED?


The goal was to put color changing LED's in it, but I think I've changed my mind anyway.







Of all the projects I plan to do, they all tend to go through many iterations of adding/changing/deleting features before I settle on something I like. This will be the first project I actually get the chance to build. I didn't get to do to many rediculous things to my current computer, because I needed it quickly, but now that I'm building a case for a computer that isn't time sensitive, I'll get a chance to put in all of the ridiculous features I wanted. Yay!


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> The goal was to put color changing LED's in it, but I think I've changed my mind anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the projects I plan to do, they all tend to go through many iterations of adding/changing/deleting features before I settle on something I like. This will be the first project I actually get the chance to build. I didn't get to do to many rediculous things to my current computer, because I needed it quickly, but now that I'm building a case for a computer that isn't time sensitive, I'll get a chance to put in all of the ridiculous features I wanted. Yay!


Yeah I know how you feel. I've had problem a dozen modding ideas for my build, but I've only done about 2 of them just because the rest were either too time consuming or I didn't have the resources. It's a shame as some of them would've been pretty neat!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> Yeah I know how you feel. I've had problem a dozen modding ideas for my build, but I've only done about 2 of them just because the rest were either too time consuming or I didn't have the resources. It's a shame as some of them would've been pretty neat!


Yeah, it really is just a time/resource issue, but I should be fixing that fairly soon.


----------



## Triniboi82

Finally got around to putting in my window, WC loop will be next


----------



## hakz

^ V-E-R-Y-N-I-C-E!


----------



## wickedout

Hey mates! Just wanted to share with you that I won the NZXT bundle sweepstakes that was held at TechPowerUp website. I got the email earlier today. I believe I won a 810 or 820 case with one of their new PSU units. I already have the Hale 90 850 in my rig now and love it! I'll be moving all my parts over to it as soon as I get it. So goodbye to my Corsair 600 SE!

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Hey mates! Just wanted to share with you that I won the NZXT bundle sweepstakes that was held at TechPowerUp website. I got the email earlier today. I believe I won a 810 or 820 case with one of their new PSU units. I already have the Hale 90 850 in my rig now and love it! I'll be moving all my parts over to it as soon as I get it. So goodbye to my Corsair 600 SE!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


Congrats


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> ^ V-E-R-Y-N-I-C-E!


thanks


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Hey mates! Just wanted to share with you that I won the NZXT bundle sweepstakes that was held at TechPowerUp website. I got the email earlier today. I believe I won a 810 or 820 case with one of their new PSU units. I already have the Hale 90 850 in my rig now and love it! I'll be moving all my parts over to it as soon as I get it. So goodbye to my Corsair 600 SE!
> Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


Sweet prize, congrats


----------



## pigmygoat

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/NM25Y8H


----------



## mr sadistics

hi greetings, from venezuela , im join to the club whit my green wish













im falling, in love whit mayhems







, and yes my tubbing its 1/2 , im big boy!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr sadistics*
> 
> hi greetings, from venezuela , im join to the club whit my green wish


Well done on that coolant color. Fans are a bit off, but other than that, everything matches well. I like it, very clean.


----------



## patrickjane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoMatrix*
> 
> Xnine Xnine Xnine
> Thank you man for providing me with the cooler brackets. Great !!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the ladies love me.


Is there any news about my parts? as I still have not received them


----------



## Garabatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr sadistics*
> 
> hi greetings, from venezuela , im join to the club whit my green wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im falling, in love whit mayhems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and yes my tubbing its 1/2 , im big boy!


Hola mr sadistics,

Que radiador tienes en el techo del gabinete?

Saludos y Bienvenido


----------



## Phelan

looks like an XSPC 360.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garabatos*
> 
> Hola mr sadistics,
> Que radiador tienes en el techo del gabinete?
> Saludos y Bienvenido


If I remember my Spanish correctly, you're asking which radiator he has in the top of his case. And I think there's a forum rule somewhere about needing to post English translations with anything you post in another language? Right?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> If I remember my Spanish correctly, you're asking which radiator he has in the top of his case. And I think there's a forum rule somewhere about needing to post English translations with anything you post in another language? Right?


I think it's more of a "you sprichen?" Moment than anything; no need to get worked up about it. Not our job to mod these parts of the neighborhood







.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I think it's more of a "you sprichen?" Moment than anything; no need to get worked up about it. Not our job to mod these parts of the neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ironically, I don't know what that means...







I thought it was a more serious rule, because I saw people post warnings in the other threads I pay attention to. I meant for it to be more of a heads up than a reprimand. I'm still learning all of the rules, myself. Sorry.


----------



## Simkin

One thing that pisses me off a little about the fan controller on the Phantom is that im not able to turn the fans off, just turn the speed down to a minimum.

Have anyone in here modified their fan controller so it can be done? i would like to turn off each fan individually, but i dont wanna ruin the controller









Does it exist a original fan controller to the phantom with an off function? (i guess the answer to that is no, tough.







)


----------



## Mast3rRoot

I Haven't done that myself, but there probably is a way to do it! I would be very interested in finding that out too!









I do also have another fan related question, Has anyone here tried installing a 230 mm Fan on the side? If so, and it was successful, what case fan did you use?
Because I have tried to install a Bit Fenix Spectre Fan in there, and the holes didn't line up at all. So, I wasn't sure if it might require proprietary NZXT fans or not.

Thanks!

Mast3rRoot


----------



## Simkin

I have the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm in the side panel, and TWO of the holes lines up, so the fan sit tight enough for me.

The difference between the 200mm and 230mm is 8cfm, the 200mm is rated to almost 150cfm, and the airflow is really good


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Yeah, I was looking at maybe getting their 200 mm fan, but then I saw the 230mm, and it moved a bit more with less noise, so i picked it up... :/ but yeah.. apparently the holes dont line up. :/

Haha, I think ill head back and grab the 200mm then!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> One thing that pisses me off a little about the fan controller on the Phantom is that im not able to turn the fans off, just turn the speed down to a minimum.
> Have anyone in here modified their fan controller so it can be done? i would like to turn off each fan individually, but i dont wanna ruin the controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it exist a original fan controller to the phantom with an off function? (i guess the answer to that is no, tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm pretty sure there isn't a phantom fan controller with a native off functionality. The easiest way to do it would be to hack in a small switch on each fan's power line that just connects and disconnects it. I'm sure there are classier ways, but I don't want to take my phantom apart to look now.

I have been wanting to reverse engineer the fan controller for a while, but I'm unsure how NZXT would react to making that information public.


----------



## Phelan

I have 2 fans on several of my switches (and I have 2 Phantom controllers on it at that), and I've noticed that when the controllers are all the way down when I power up the rig, 1 or 2 of my fans won't even be on. So I'm thinking that if you spread the power thin enough, you might be able to keep the fans off, for example, by putting a resistor in the line. But then you couldn't have them at full power...


----------



## IT Diva

Use a comparator circuit and a relay.

Set the ref voltage on the comparator so that below that preset level, the relay that connects the fan to the controller drops out so the fan turns off.

Use an LM339 IC. It has an open collector output and can sink sufficient current to operate a small 12V relay.

It has 4 comparators on a single IC, so with 1 chip and 4 relays, plus the Vref pots, you could have a 4 channel, adjustable level, positive turn off.

Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

Just as an FYI, no, there is no way to make the original Phantom fan controller turn all the way off. (not sure why you'd want all fans off in a PC anyway), but, with the Phantom 820 and newer chassis that will have fan controllers in the future, the fan controller does allow for fans being turned completely off.

I know that's no consolation to those who may want that functionality on their existing chassis, but, tech always evolves and moves forward. I think the next one will receive a much warmer welcome than the 820 intially did. I'm talking about the NZXTV of course.....


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just as an FYI, no, there is no way to make the original Phantom fan controller turn all the way off. (not sure why you'd want all fans off in a PC anyway), but, with the Phantom 820 and newer chassis that will have fan controllers in the future, the fan controller does allow for fans being turned completely off.
> I know that's no consolation to those who may want that functionality on their existing chassis, but, tech always evolves and moves forward. I think the next one will receive a much warmer welcome than the 820 intially did. I'm talking about the NZXTV of course.....


True, the controller itself can't turn them off, but the little circuit I mentioned above will, and it's easy enough to do on perfboard with parts bought at Radio Shack.

Now on that next NZX TV, gimme a break . . .

2 just got here, and I ordered 2 more, lemme get these together before you make a new one, lol

Practically made my 810 feel like a HTPC getting these out of the boxxes

Darlene


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just as an FYI, no, there is no way to make the original Phantom fan controller turn all the way off. (not sure why you'd want all fans off in a PC anyway), but, with the Phantom 820 and newer chassis that will have fan controllers in the future, the fan controller does allow for fans being turned completely off.
> I know that's no consolation to those who may want that functionality on their existing chassis, but, tech always evolves and moves forward. I think the next one will receive a much warmer welcome than the 820 intially did. I'm talking about the NZXTV of course.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, the controller itself can't turn them off, but the little circuit I mentioned above will, and it's easy enough to do on perfboard with parts bought at Radio Shack.
> 
> Now on that next NZX TV, gimme a break . . .
> 
> 2 just got here, and I ordered 2 more, lemme get these together before you make a new one, lol
> 
> Practically made my 810 feel like a HTPC getting these out of the boxxes
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...

Ah! Nice to see they arrived for ya.









Tell me about it. Everytime there's a new NZXTV, there's another right around the corner it seems lately.


----------



## IT Diva

At least I got a start, can you see what's different?

I mean besides my 810's side panel,

Darlene


----------



## Phelan

Does it have 2 tops on it with one on the bottom?

Edit- nvm, I'm gonna go with bigger CPU cutout.


----------



## X-Nine

Drive cage was taken out and replaced with the Switch 810 HDD cage.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Drive cage was taken out and replaced with the Switch 810 HDD cage.


Give that man a cigar









What would have been really nice, is if you could use either the 4 drive or the 2 drive right under the optical drives, but the big one is rivetted in.

I think the 2 drive on top would have been a nice clean open look

Darlene


----------



## Creel

Leak testing should have better photos soon.


----------



## mr sadistics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garabatos*
> 
> Hola mr sadistics,
> Que radiador tienes en el techo del gabinete?
> Saludos y Bienvenido


es un alphacool nexxxos st 360

the top one, it is one alphacool nexxxos st 360


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just as an FYI, no, there is no way to make the original Phantom fan controller turn all the way off. (not sure why you'd want all fans off in a PC anyway), but, with the Phantom 820 and newer chassis that will have fan controllers in the future, the fan controller does allow for fans being turned completely off.
> I know that's no consolation to those who may want that functionality on their existing chassis, but, tech always evolves and moves forward. I think the next one will receive a much warmer welcome than the 820 intially did. I'm talking about the NZXTV of course.....


Ofc i dont want to turn ALL my fans off at the same time, but i would like the option to choose what fans i can turn off









And when whe are talking about Fan Controllers, where can i get a new fan controller to my Phantom? i dont get any responce from the NZXT Support :/

Its the Original Phantom.


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

No offense to you guys, but I'm just not a huge fan of the look. It's not bad, it's better than most of the generic block cases out there, but it's not my favorite.

I just got a white one off amazon on a lightning deal, and now I have to find someone virginia local who wants to pick it up cheap. I need that Corsair 600T.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calmb4tehpwn*
> 
> I just got a white one off amazon on a lightning deal...


They were on Lightning deal and I missed it?!?


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

Yeah! 79.99, which I knew was a good deal. I've just decided to stick with my gut and get a Corsair 600t, so now I have a Phantom floating around.


----------



## steelkevin

@Phelan:

Nothing to do with the fan controllers. Fans have a minimum voltage at which they'll start spinning.
My old Noctuas (NF P14 FLXes) wouldn't start at the fan controllers minimum speed either.

I believe the minimum voltage applies to pumps too and maybe every electric device (?).

Hopefully somebody with real knowledge can explain all that with the proper words and in a more scientific way


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> @Phelan:
> 
> Nothing to do with the fan controllers. Fans have a minimum voltage at which they'll start spinning.
> My old Noctuas (NF P14 FLXes) wouldn't start at the fan controllers minimum speed either.
> 
> I believe the minimum voltage applies to pumps too and maybe every electric device (?).
> 
> Hopefully somebody with real knowledge can explain all that with the proper words and in a more scientific way


This is correct. Pumps and fans have startup wattage that initiate the motors. For example, most 120mm fans won't start unless the minimum wattage is applied, which I believe is around 6-8 watts (depending on manufacturer).

My Aquaero unit has what they call "start boost," which will apply whatever wattage you want to whatever Item you want for however long you want to kick start a component into running. So, if a pump needs 10 watts to start, but only 7 watts to actually function, I could apply 10 watts for 5 seconds on that specific channel to ensure the pump starts and runs, then it will automatically send 7 watts for the pump to maintain running.

You'll notice this with a lot of incremental fan controller options, that when you turn the knob or dial, that there is a period in which a fan won't run, then it will kick in. It's simply due to the need for the motor to be initiated by the supply of proper start up wattage.


----------



## Calytrix

Can I mount the Corsair H100i on this case?


----------



## Simkin

Yes, you can. Use the water cooling mounting brackets that came with the case to fit the H100i radiator below the 200mm fans.

*XNine*: Can you please help me out getting a new fan controller for my Phantom? i give up getting any responce from the NZXT support


----------



## Calytrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Yes, you can. Use the water cooling mounting brackets that came with the case to fit the H100i radiator below the 200mm fans.


Thank you!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Yes, you can. Use the water cooling mounting brackets that came with the case to fit the H100i radiator below the 200mm fans.
> 
> *XNine*: Can you please help me out getting a new fan controller for my Phantom? i give up getting any responce from the NZXT support


We're working on the site support thing. We're a man down in that area. PM me pretty plz....


----------



## Calytrix

Can anyone post a picture of the water cooling bracket please? I need to show it to the seller . Looks like they don't know what I'm talking about. lol


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calytrix*
> 
> Can anyone post a picture of the water cooling bracket please? I need to show it to the seller . Looks like they don't know what I'm talking about. lol


The bracket comes with your case when you bought it, the retailer that you bought the case from won't have them, there should have been an accessories box with all the parts including the brackets for a rad.


----------



## Snoopyslr

First time posting on OC.net =). Figured I would share my build with you guys. I've taken a lot of inspiration from this thread and I hope to contribute some of my own ideas in here as well. Whole lot of wire management coming up. My sleeving just got here yesterday.

12/5/11 = AMD Phenom II Black 975 quad 3.6ghz, 8gb DDR3, Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1gb card, 750 psu, 500gb HD, Coolermaster CPU liquid cooler


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopyslr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting on OC.net =). Figured I would share my build with you guys. I've taken a lot of inspiration from this thread and I hope to contribute some of my own ideas in here as well. Whole lot of wire management coming up. My sleeving just got here yesterday.
> 12/5/11 = AMD Phenom II Black 975 quad 3.6ghz, 8gb DDR3, Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1gb card, 750 psu, 500gb HD, Coolermaster CPU liquid cooler


Welcome to OCN! Nice looking rig.


----------



## Stalwart

I'm sort of late to the party, but I'm a proud new owner of a NZXT Phantom (Black). Amazing case!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalwart*
> 
> I'm sort of late to the party, but I'm a proud new owner of a NZXT Phantom (Black). Amazing case!


You're never late to a party that never ends. Would love to see pics when it's up and running.


----------



## nr9699

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalwart*
> 
> I'm sort of late to the party, but I'm a proud new owner of a NZXT Phantom (Black). Amazing case!


Same here. Loving the new case.


----------



## Phelan

Hey guys, check out the new M-ATX Phantom! The Prodigy-killer!







PSU would mount sideways like in the Silverstone cases.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Hey guys, check out the new M-ATX Phantom! The Prodigy-killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU would mount sideways like in the Silverstone cases.


Is that photoshopped? Did you make it? Will you make it? Build log? Pics? Too many questions?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Hey guys, check out the new M-ATX Phantom! The Prodigy-killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU would mount sideways like in the Silverstone cases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks photoshopped lol


----------



## Phelan

too broke for photoshop. MS Paint!!! I'm thinking of doing it for a second build (think LAN rig), but I'd need some sponsors. I could build the case though. If I can get another Phantom, I'll build this case and do the rest of the build whenever







.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> too broke for photoshop. MS Paint!!! I'm thinking of doing it for a second build (think LAN rig), but I'd need some sponsors. I could build the case though. If I can get another Phantom, I'll build this case and do the rest of the build whenever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DO IT! You know you want to.


----------



## dartuil

hello men and ladies (i know there are ladies here)

can you help me ?
I have a phantom normal and i own a noctua d14 i cant put a regular nzxt fs200
so i saw the xigmatek Xigmatek XLF-F2003 - 200 mm
this thing have leds and i dont want leds here can you tell me what wires i can cut yo disable the leds?
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=87

thank you


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello men and ladies (i know there are ladies here)
> can you help me ?
> I have a phantom normal and i own a noctua d14 i cant put a regular nzxt fs200
> so i saw the xigmatek Xigmatek XLF-F2003 - 200 mm
> this thing have leds and i dont want leds here can you tell me what wires i can cut yo disable the leds?
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=87
> thank you


Looking at the photos, you should just be able to cut them off behind each LED.


----------



## Calytrix

Are there any dust filter on this case?


----------



## Phelan

Yes







.


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calytrix*
> 
> Are there any dust filter on this case?


Yes but if you still need more, you could always buy this


----------



## wyant50

Just got my 820.
WOW.
See ya 800D!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> Just got my 820.
> WOW.
> See ya 800D!


Make sure you make a buildlog and keep up with the P820 thread. PM me your buildlog, I'll put it on the list.


----------



## Snoopyslr

Just found out my wife and mom teamed up to get me a 7950 and some better memory for my rig for Christmas! Going to be a huge upgrade from my 6770.


----------



## Phelan

Nice!!!


----------



## Calytrix

What is the BOX dimension of this case?


----------



## Snoopyslr

27"x17"x12"


----------



## Phelan

No way it's 27" long. With the front cover it's 21.5" (length is the only one I remember off hand). My 480 rad is 20.5" long and it fits in the bottom with just a little bit of wiggle room (maybe 1/4" room).

EDIT - Sorry, I just realized he was talking about the packaging box







.


----------



## ipv89

I just ordered a NZXT Phantom 410 it will be replacing my cooler master usp 100. so its a big upgrade. will be upgrading from the generic power supply it came with to a corsair tx750m. hoping to also grab a HD 7950 and corsair h80 this Christmas sales.

How good are the filters it comes with as I want to keep as much dust out as possible.


----------



## Snoopyslr

I'm still using them, but they leave a bit to be desired. Replacing them with better ones is still on my list.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Hi all.
> I'm considering a new Phantom project. I want to take an over-the-top approach with this one and use some of my limited Electrical Engineering knowledge. I want to do the kind of stuff that would basically turn the Phantom into a robot that could do anything the user wants it to, short of giving it legs and teaching it how to walk and make cookies. simultaneously.
> The plan is to have a small micro controller hidden in the Phantom connected internally to a USB port, such that I can control it from both a switch panel and a windows/linux app.
> I'm looking for some ideas of what sorts of things I can or should do. Some current ideas are:
> RGB LEDs everywhere! with dials on the control panel and application
> Temperature controlled vents, so that when my rig heats up as I game or program, the whole machine opens like an intimidating beast. Also with override to leave them open all of the time.
> opening doors and side panels with a single push button. Like a Lamborghini.
> If you had a rig that was almost as smart as you are (you're all intelligent people!) What would it do?


I'm in the last stages of planning this project. If anyone has any last suggestions for crazy ridiculous things they would like to see in a phantom, let me know! If you've ever thought to yourself, "I wish I had more control over this feature" or "I wish I could do this with my case", those are the kinds of things I'm looking for.

No, I'm not putting a cookie baking system in it. For now.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> I'm in the last stages of planning this project. If anyone has any last suggestions for crazy ridiculous things they would like to see in a phantom, let me know! If you've ever thought to yourself, "I wish I had more control over this feature" or "I wish I could do this with my case", those are the kinds of things I'm looking for.
> No, I'm not putting a cookie baking system in it. For now.


How about a gull wing side window panel with a power swing out touch screen for . . . .

Ohh . . wait . . never mind . . that's for my 820 SLE build . .

But it would look cool in a phantom too . . .

Darlene


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> How about a gull wing side window panel with a power swing out touch screen for . . . .
> Ohh . . wait . . never mind . . that's for my 820 SLE build . .
> But it would look cool in a phantom too . . .
> Darlene


I am planning on gullwing sides. I'll leave the touch screen magic to your build.


----------



## muffet

Finally applied to the club, I have been waiting until I finished making my computer pretty, I have however been too lazy to do so.



http://imgur.com/GZKuu


----------



## Stalwart

Hey guys,

I'm thinking of purchasing an extra fan or two for my new Phantom case.

Do you recommending installing a:
140mm front-case fan
or
an additional 200mm top-case fan
or
both?

I don't need or have room for a side case fan (I have a 212 Evo cpu cooler).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snoopyslr

I'm doing both when I put my new card in on Christmas. I got another 120 for the front that's going to pull, then my 2 200's up top will push. Should keep the airflow moving very well in there until I can get a waterblock for the new card.


----------



## AZRon

Hmmm Box dimensions??? Someone wouldn't be snooping under the tree with a tape measure would they??? NAAHHHHHH...










R


----------



## Snoopyslr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AZRon*
> 
> Hmmm Box dimensions??? Someone wouldn't be snooping under the tree with a tape measure would they??? NAAHHHHHH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


Lol! That thought never even occurred to me. I remember I did that once when I was a kid. There was a Gameboy game (dating myself, I know) that I really wanted... so I matched up an old box to the presents. My mom let me open one gift early, so I opened one of the 2 that were that size. I got a wallet the day before Christmas that year. Well played mother


----------



## AurahAzura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AZRon*
> 
> Hmmm Box dimensions??? Someone wouldn't be snooping under the tree with a tape measure would they??? NAAHHHHHH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


You're going to need the box dimension if you're going to ship it, am I right?


----------



## X-Nine

We're making some adjustments on the new NZXTV.







I would expect it to launch sometime around January...


----------



## AZRon

LOL, I just figured with Xmas around the corner, there might be some snooping going on!
Now, if you think a Gameboy is old school, I started out with a Commodore 64, back in 1984!
Bought with $1000 I had saved up from being a paperboy!!









R


----------



## macwin2012

Hey guys i am getting this case .

Question :
I got i5 3570k with Coolermaster Hyper 212 and gtx 670 OC

1>Do i need to buy extra fans for more cooling ?

2>If i plan on going Sli in future which fan i should use ?

3> I got 3 choice of color Red , White and black . I personally loved white one but i am worrying overtime of use does that white color go Dull like off-white color ?

Thanks

macwin


----------



## steelkevin

@Darlene !!!

You forgot to keep us up to date on your Stretch Phantom 820 build :'(. Just saw it on Facebook.
Looks promissing


----------



## Phelan

The white doesn't dull. It's like an automotive paint.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The white doesn't dull. It's like an automotive paint.


I believe the metal is powder coated, while automotive paint is enamel. The real question is will the white plastic discolor such that it mismatches the powdercoat. If you smoke, probably. If you don't and keep it clean, the white will be fine.


----------



## Snoopyslr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> Hey guys i am getting this case .
> Question :
> I got i5 3570k with Coolermaster Hyper 212 and gtx 670 OC
> 1>Do i need to buy extra fans for more cooling ?
> 2>If i plan on going Sli in future which fan i should use ?
> 3> I got 3 choice of color Red , White and black . I personally loved white one but i am worrying overtime of use does that white color go Dull like off-white color ?
> Thanks
> macwin


The metal is powder coated. I've had my white one for a year, and the plastic still looks great. It never gets touched by the sun tho, that will play a huge part in the plastic fading. I love my white case, but if I had to buy it again, I think i'd get a black one.

To answer your questions, the case will come with 2 120's on the side, 1 120 in the back, and a 200 up top. There is a lot of airflow just as is. When you go SLI you can pop a 200m on the side panel right next to the GPUs.


----------



## bulimic elephant

what coolant/mixture is this. I think you mentioned mayhems, but maybe mint pastel with a couple of drops of dye?

edit* forgot the pic...see below


----------



## bulimic elephant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr sadistics*
> 
> hi greetings, from venezuela , im join to the club whit my green wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im falling, in love whit mayhems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and yes my tubbing its 1/2 , im big boy!


----------



## Dustin1

Count me in for the club!

I've got an orange and black phantom









Should be getting all my WC gear in Thursday minus the 2 680 blocks, and the extra rad but other than that I'm gonna make a RX360 fit up top with x3 Yate Loon's screwed to it.


----------



## dartuil

hello is this good to start WC?
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-240-ltx.html
its my first wc








thanks


----------



## slake

I currently own a CM Storm Sniper, but I'm very drawn to the Phantom cases.

Maybe next year I'll buy myself one, as they are very nice looking cases.


----------



## Snoopyslr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello is this good to start WC?
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-240-ltx.html
> its my first wc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Looks like a really nice kit, just that reservoir is tiny.

I know what I have is not the greatest thing ever, but in my research I couldn't find anything better for the money. Cooler Masters Aquagate Max is what I installed about 2 months ago. I couldn't be happier with this purchase. Looks great and functions amazing. I'm only cooling my CPU right now, but I'm going to eventually get a waterblock for my new 7950 and pipe that into the system.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slake*
> 
> I currently own a CM Storm Sniper, but I'm very drawn to the Phantom cases.
> 
> Maybe next year I'll buy myself one, as they are very nice looking cases.


They get better next year, too.


----------



## Kazed

XNine i sent you a PM about some L brackets, don't know if you've read it or not, i don't mind having to pay for my foolishness to loose my stuff









But i really want to buy that Corsair 100Hi and mount it in the top 

Sadly the H60 is not enough to keep pulling my new i7 3930K


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> XNine i sent you a PM about some L brackets, don't know if you've read it or not, i don't mind having to pay for my foolishness to loose my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i really want to buy that Corsair 100Hi and mount it in the top
> Sadly the H60 is not enough to keep pulling my new i7 3930K


I've got my H100 mounted at the top of my Phantom with no L brackets so you should be fine.

However, I should be getting my custom loop in soon so if you're interested in a less than a month old H100 LMK!


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I've got my H100 mounted at the top of my Phantom with no L brackets so you should be fine.
> However, I should be getting my custom loop in soon so if you're interested in a less than a month old H100 LMK!


How do you have yours mounted in the top ? , because i took the top of mine and looked at the holes, dont look like the H100i would fit in there with the radiator, i was only thinking of keep using my 200mm fans in the top of the case for a push pull config, hence the L bracket.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> How do you have yours mounted in the top ? , because i took the top of mine and looked at the holes, dont look like the H100i would fit in there with the radiator, i was only thinking of keep using my 200mm fans in the top of the case for a push pull config, hence the L bracket.


If you use the middle screw holes you can mount the H100 directly in the middle of the 200mm holes. Then just mount your fans to the bottom of the rad.

That's how I did it. Fits perfectly and not only that but it still leaves me clearance to use the 8pin on my Rampage IV Formula.


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> If you use the middle screw holes you can mount the H100 directly in the middle of the 200mm holes. Then just mount your fans to the bottom of the rad.
> That's how I did it. Fits perfectly and not only that but it still leaves me clearance to use the 8pin on my Rampage IV Formula.


yea i got the same motherboard as you, talking with xnine over private messages now also though.

didn't think of that solution though


----------



## john7up

I was able to mount my H100 below, well the rad and 2x nzxt from the side, and I basically secured it by placing the 2x120mm vents on top for a push pull config and those screws hold the rad in place.

The real downside to this, though, is that the top of the Phantom, made from plastic, barely fits and it's somewhat forced as on the side there's like half a centimeter that can be seen.

PPS: what vents did you guys use, and secondly, do you really think mounting 2x200mm on top might be a good solution for push pull?

And what vents are best to use for H100 to Push (good static pressure, low DBM - silent-ish?


----------



## Kazed

Tbh, i am going to remove the one 200mm i have in the top and just let the radiator sit there with 4x120mm fans in push pull on the corsair h100i , that i have ordered.

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p12374_Cougar-Vortex-PWM-CF-V12HP--120x120x25mm-.html

with these mounted, i wish there was better 140mm fans, then i'd return my h100i and get NZXT's X60 kraken instead


----------



## Phelan

Kazed, Swiftech makes some awesome performing 140mm fans, the Swiftech Helix 140. And they're only $11/ea.


----------



## Kazed

Me being danish tho i order all my fans through aquatuning , a german company, i guess ill have to check up on prices and tests, the latest tests i saw on fans, even the Cougar got whipped again Scythe's gentle typhoon 1850 , not alot of new stuff out that can beat that.

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/index.php/cPath/47_162

No swiftechs


----------



## Strider007

Hey Guys, Jus signed up to this forum to get some help..Ive tried searching but cant really find a definite answer. Ive just purchased a NZXT Phantom Enthusiast Full tower and a Corsair H80 but now a bit worried after searching that it may not fit!! Would it mount as it should on the rear fan mount or will something else need to be done? I have Corsair Vengence High Profile memory will I think may cause an issue as it will be used on the dim slots either side of the cpu...

Any advice as where else it could be mounted would be great!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider007*
> 
> Hey Guys, Jus signed up to this forum to get some help..Ive tried searching but cant really find a definite answer. Ive just purchased a NZXT Phantom Enthusiast Full tower and a Corsair H80 but now a bit worried after searching that it may not fit!! Would it mount as it should on the rear fan mount or will something else need to be done? I have Corsair Vengence High Profile memory will I think may cause an issue as it will be used on the dim slots either side of the cpu...
> Any advice as where else it could be mounted would be great!


It'll fit no prob. I had an H80 mounted on the rear fan of my Phantom before I built mt custom loop







.


----------



## Kazed

I guess it depends on your motherboard, some motherboards have all 4 DIMMs to the right of the CPU while my Asus Rampage IV Formula has 2 on each side of the CPU. I have no problems fitting a H60 in push pull config on my Full tower


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazed*
> 
> I guess it depends on your motherboard, some motherboards have all 4 DIMMs to the right of the CPU while my Asus Rampage IV Formula has 2 on each side of the CPU. I have no problems fitting a H60 in push pull config on my Full tower


Good point; I didn't think about x79. I have x79 now too but I didn't when I had the H80. In that case it would depend on the height of the RAM.


----------



## Phelan

It's official - I'm starting a new Phantom build. I ordered the case today, and started a build log. Be sure to subscribe:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1340033/build-log-mini-me-a-phantom-full-tower-resized-to-m-atx-with-rivg-3820-and-7970-watercooled


----------



## Joel18

Hey guys um i bought the Accelero extreme plus 2 to go on my Sapphire radeon hd 6850 card and its been installed and the card dipping to one side and am wondering if there is any way that i can make the card level to stop stress on the PCI-E slot??

much appreciated for the feedback


----------



## brfield

Could you post a pic?


----------



## Joel18

This is how the card should sit in the case


This is how the card is sitting ATM


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Hey guys um i bought the Accelero extreme plus 2 to go on my Sapphire radeon hd 6850 card and its been installed and the card dipping to one side and am wondering if there is any way that i can make the card level to stop stress on the PCI-E slot??
> much appreciated for the feedback


What about a powerjack, or you could try zip ties, elastic bands, wooden dowel cut to size.


----------



## jdjorgen

So today i turned my phantom on, and the fan controller wasn't working. The fans were running, but i couldn't change the speed, any ideas what might be going on?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdjorgen*
> 
> So today i turned my phantom on, and the fan controller wasn't working. The fans were running, but i couldn't change the speed, any ideas what might be going on?


It was the fan controller fairy. He has a tendency to screw with people around the holidays. Try powering down the machine, powering it back up, and seeing if it works. Could be a PSU issue, or, hopefully, a fan controller issue (it's much easier to replace a fan controller than a PSU, cheaper too!).


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdjorgen*
> 
> So today i turned my phantom on, and the fan controller wasn't working. The fans were running, but i couldn't change the speed, any ideas what might be going on?


Might want to take the case apart and see if you have any broken wiring. I dont use mine anymore. But I cant think of a reason why it would just stop working....


----------



## maestrobg

pictures after implementing blue led strip


----------



## Stalwart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> pictures after implementing blue led strip


Wow, that looks amazing. Are those the LED strips sold by NZXT?


----------



## maestrobg

some of them yes 2 m

and one meter is led strip on 12 v


----------



## brfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> This is how the card should sit in the case
> 
> This is how the card is sitting ATM


All I can say is maybe find a way to suspend it from the top of your case with zip ties or something. Honestly, though, it doesn't look like it will be a problem.


----------



## dartuil

hey,why NZXT dont make a slim 200mm fan?
i have a noctua nh-d14 and cant put my nzxt 200mm








why no 200x200x20mm?
any nzxt rep here?


----------



## MackTheHunter

Hello there! I just joined so that I could post a few pictures of my recent build.

This is the first build I've ever done custom, so bear with me, it's not the best.

It's a Phantom 410 and the build is called Dorothy 2.0. My first PC was a prebuilt that I upgraded alot and named _Dorothy_ after the tornado probe in the movie Twister.

Also mind the cell phone pictures... I've yet to aquire a good camera.

This is the inside: 

And here's with everything put together. 

And here's the specs! 
(Also, the cooler is a Corsair H100, and all of the fans are NZXT along with the NZXT Aperture media bay. Memory is Patriot G2's.

So any tips/tricks that you could reccomend? I've been pretty technical about everything since I've been reading and watching loads of guides. I also plan on doing a water cooling loop at some point but for now the H100 will suffice.


----------



## Joel18

Hey guys im thinking of painting the phantom case but need to know witch is the best paint for plastics, i want to paint the plastic parts around the grills Blue and so forth??


----------



## Phelan

Krylon, just make sure you sand them first, then wipe them down with a rag dampened with rubbing alcohol. Clear coat over the final is a good idea also.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Hey guys im thinking of painting the phantom case but need to know witch is the best paint for plastics, i want to paint the plastic parts around the grills Blue and so forth??


I did that to my Phantom with Rustoleum. Almost any Rattlecan will work if you know how to use it...

To MacTheHunter: Your build looks really nice, though you may want to post it in the Phantom 410 club. They'd probably have better advice for watercooling in the case, as they all actually own one.


----------



## Calytrix

BTW, can I change the LED color of the Phantom?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calytrix*
> 
> BTW, can I change the LED color of the Phantom?


Yes go to page 1 of this thread. There should be a section called LED Mods and DePontee has a pretty easy tutorial to follow.


----------



## evil jerry

Speaking of led mods, I've never posted operation freedoms led mods 

please excuse, it's a tiny bit dirty as it's currently my daily rig.


----------



## bonesnatch

Yo guys, would all this be able to fit inside Phantom?



1st Row: heatkiller cpu block / gpu block / gpu backplate

2nd Row: max v formula full block ek / xspc ram block / swiftech pump

3rd Row: ek 240 reservoir / alphacool 240 rad

My friend who knows about watercooling, suggested this setup for me, based on whats available here on Southern Philippines,
my rig's main components are Maximus V Formula, i7-3770k, EVGA GTX 680 (planning to do SLI soon)

I removed the extra HDD bays near the PSU.
will it fit?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonesnatch*
> 
> Yo guys, would all this be able to fit inside Phantom?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Row: heatkiller cpu block / gpu block / gpu backplate
> 2nd Row: max v formula full block ek / xspc ram block / swiftech pump
> 3rd Row: ek 240 reservoir / alphacool 240 rad
> My friend who knows about watercooling, suggested this setup for me, based on whats available here on Southern Philippines,
> my rig's main components are Maximus V Formula, i7-3770k, EVGA GTX 680 (planning to do SLI soon)
> I removed the extra HDD bays near the PSU.
> will it fit?


yes it will fit.... alot of things will fit but it depends on how custom you want to get.


----------



## bonesnatch

@kgtuning
- if I add another 360 rad it will still fit right? ( provided i make some kind of an adapter like those of Kaged's brackets )
- thanks for the quick response


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonesnatch*
> 
> @kgtuning
> - if I add another 360 rad it will still fit right? ( provided i make some kind of an adapter like those of Kaged's brackets )
> - thanks for the quick response


a 240 and a 360.. yup it will just remember its a tight fit above the motherboard, 8 pin gets in the way and ram if you are doing push pull with a thick rad.


----------



## bonesnatch

I see, I might have some few Ideas how to mount it on top,

I have planned some mods, a pretty bulky one,
If it doesn't fit, I'll probably go for airnews39's Pedestal

Thanks *kgtuning*!
will surely keep in mind about 8pins and ram!


----------



## Joel18

Finished the paint job on my phantom







blue spray matching the blue lighting inside, it's a blue an black theamed build. Will put pics up soon for all you guys to see


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Finished the paint job on my phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue spray matching the blue lighting inside, it's a blue an black theamed build. Will put pics up soon for all you guys to see


yes please post pictures. it's great seeing everyones build.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I was curious if anyone has mounted a radiator on the bottom of the case in the two different orientations and seen if there is a temperature difference. It seems like there would be hardly any air pulled through the bottom, but I could be wrong. I currently have a radiator passing through the case but will be playing with my loop soon. Just trying to see what Ideas I should be open to. Thanks for the info All!


----------



## erothfuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> I was curious if anyone has mounted a radiator on the bottom of the case in the two different orientations and seen if there is a temperature difference. It seems like there would be hardly any air pulled through the bottom, but I could be wrong. I currently have a radiator passing through the case but will be playing with my loop soon. Just trying to see what Ideas I should be open to. Thanks for the info All!


There is not a lot of air flow under it, but there is some if anything you should have it set up so it pushes air through the radiator down and out the bottom. Id recommend getting feet on it or raising it up some how. Also perhaps like a shroud to go between the fans and the bottom of the case?
And I've been thinking of cutting that spot out where the fans sit and make some sort of grill to increase airflow.
I cant really think of any other way of mounting a 240 rad on the bottom other than laying it down. Unless you put it on its side, in that case I think you'd have better cooling. That's at least my thinking on it, I hope it helps!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erothfuss*
> 
> There is not a lot of air flow under it, but there is some if anything you should have it set up so it pushes air through the radiator down and out the bottom. Id recommend getting feet on it or raising it up some how. Also perhaps like a shroud to go between the fans and the bottom of the case?
> And I've been thinking of cutting that spot out where the fans sit and make some sort of grill to increase airflow.
> I cant really think of any other way of mounting a 240 rad on the bottom other than laying it down. Unless you put it on its side, in that case I think you'd have better cooling. That's at least my thinking on it, I hope it helps!


If I were to mount a radiator at the bottom of the case I would cut the factory grill out... and make custom feet. I thought about this many times but decided not to and just use the one radiator at the top of the case. I think another idea would be to modify the 5.25 bays so you could mount the 240 in the front. The airflow would be so much better and probably yield much better temps.


----------



## el34zar

Hello guys! I'm new here









I've been using the NZXT Phantom RED for about 2 years now and recently, one of the default fans is rattling every time the system is on.
When my system is shut-downed, the rattling disappears even while the fans are still spinning (due to leftover energy). <- I find this weird.

I suspect it is the top fan (according to my ears) and its annoying the hell out of me ):

What can I do to solve this?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el34zar*
> 
> Hello guys! I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the NZXT Phantom RED for about 2 years now and recently, one of the default fans is rattling every time the system is on.
> When my system is shut-downed, the rattling disappears even while the fans are still spinning (due to leftover energy). <- I find this weird.
> I suspect it is the top fan (according to my ears) and its annoying the hell out of me ):
> What can I do to solve this?


Welcome to OCN!
If it is a fan you can take apart then you can grease it but replacing it maybe the best route. The only reason it doesn't rattle when its slowing down is just that, it is slowing down and not being driven by the motor.


----------



## el34zar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> If it is a fan you can take apart then you can grease it but replacing it maybe the best route. The only reason it doesn't rattle when its slowing down is just that, it is slowing down and not being driven by the motor.


Thank you! So the rattling is from the motor? ;_; I thought it was the fan blades lol

Which fan do you recommend getting in this case?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el34zar*
> 
> Thank you! So the rattling is from the motor? ;_; I thought it was the fan blades lol
> Which fan do you recommend getting in this case?


well the rattling is the bearing but the motor and fan are connected so the sound can be deceiving. as far as a replacement... which fan is it? a 120mm or the 200mm in the top of the case? If its a 200 just stick with an NZXT one but if it's a 120... there are so many choices.


----------



## kgtuning

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it, stay safe!


----------



## Draven

*MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM CANADA!!!*



Have and happy and safe holiday season.


----------



## Iceycold

Hey all, I was digging through my spare parts for my NZXT Phantom in search for the water cooling mounting brackets, I found this, are these it or is there more?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Hey all, I was digging through my spare parts for my NZXT Phantom in search for the water cooling mounting brackets, I found this, are these it or is there more?


That's all I got...


----------



## bonesnatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Hey all, I was digging through my spare parts for my NZXT Phantom in search for the water cooling mounting brackets, I found this, are these it or is there more?


yep, same here


----------



## bonesnatch

YO guys, can you advice an online shop where I can buy water cooling parts?

I'm planning to buy an EVGA GTX 680 Hydro Copper GPU, so i'm looking for custom water cooling components to go with my ASUS V Formula and GPU.

I'm from Southern Philippines, and options here are too limited,
Online Shops that only ships inside US is not a problem, I have a method of buying from them









Also, if anyone can give me a list of all parts I should get, that would be very much appreciated









My core is i7-3770k LGA 1155,

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonesnatch*
> 
> yep, same here


K, asking because according to the manual:



There's a left and a right piece, so I was worried about that as I'm going to mount an H100 in my case. Maybe a manual error?


----------



## bonesnatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> K, asking because according to the manual:
> 
> There's a left and a right piece, so I was worried about that as I'm going to mount an H100 in my case. Maybe a manual error?


Uhhm, those two pieces on the picture are already the *Left* and *Right Brackets*

it's arranged in the manual as follows:
bottom / top view ( left image )
front / back view ( middle image )
and perspective view ( right image )


----------



## Iceycold

Ooooh! Stupid me, the different views confused me. Thanks!


----------



## erothfuss

Those are the only brackets I received as well, I'm just going to make my own


----------



## bonesnatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Ooooh! Stupid me, the different views confused me. Thanks!


hehe that's fine








Glad to help out.


----------



## Iceycold

So fellow phantom users, is it possible to get rid of the mesh on my default phantom side panel and replace that with some acrylic material maybe? Basically trying to do what I'd get for buying the clear side panel on the NZXT website, but cheaper than $32.


----------



## Triniboi82

^^ Yep, I used a piece of glass from a old picture frame for mines. Cost $ 0.00









I did order some Uchannel molding from MNPC tho


----------



## Iceycold

Wow that looks fantastic.

I'm quite a noob at this (possibly first ever case mod), but what materials did u use to just hold it in place like a frame? Or did you just slide in the glass through the molding?


----------



## moosehead11

Hey Guys

I'm looking to get an H100 for my Phantom but first i want to add a 2nd 200mm fan to the top...can i add any fan there or do i need to add a fan thats equal to the existing stock fan? If i need an equal one what would be a good matching fan?

Thanks


----------



## Snoopyslr

I just put an extra NZXT fan up top to match the one already there. Got it for $12+shipping from some site I found on google.


----------



## evil jerry

Ownership of the thread has now been give to KGTuning. I have not been as active as I feel I should be but I will still be helping to maintain the list on the front page. I feel KGTuning is a highly respected phantom owner, he knowledge and feedback is a very important for this group.

In other old news that I have never posted on here but have on the Facebook group. (yes 410 but this is one of my closest family's on OCN and Adam Wilson was more then just a member of this club) So this is my Tribute build that I am starting after the new year.

This build i'm really excited about and I feel I got the itch again after NODE did a concept photo for me.

Here is what he came up with my minor input. Of course some things are gonna have to change with this build but this is a general idea of the build.


Please note this is a concept Photo by Node and this will be a reality!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> ^^ Yep, I used a piece of glass from a old picture frame for mines. Cost $ 0.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did order some Uchannel molding from MNPC tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome windows. I love it!!!!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> ^^ Yep, I used a piece of glass from a old picture frame for mines. Cost $ 0.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did order some Uchannel molding from MNPC tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As Jerry said, nice job. resourceful too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Ownership of the thread has now been give to KGTuning. I have not been as active as I feel I should be but I will still be helping to maintain the list on the front page. I feel KGTuning is a highly respected phantom owner, he knowledge and feedback is a very important for this group.
> In other old news that I have never posted on here but have on the Facebook group. (yes 410 but this is one of my closest family's on OCN and Adam Wilson was more then just a member of this club) So this is my Tribute build that I am starting after the new year.
> This build i'm really excited about and I feel I got the itch again after NODE did a concept photo for me.
> Here is what he came up with my minor input. Of course some things are gonna have to change with this build but this is a general idea of the build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note this is a concept Photo by Node and this will be a reality!


Thank you Jerry for the kind words, it means a lot.


----------



## bonesnatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> ^^ Yep, I used a piece of glass from a old picture frame for mines. Cost $ 0.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did order some Uchannel molding from MNPC tho


pretty nice window


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Wow that looks fantastic.
> I'm quite a noob at this (possibly first ever case mod), but what materials did u use to just hold it in place like a frame? Or did you just slide in the glass through the molding?


Thanks bud, hey we're all noobs at some point, I mean I still consider myself one compared to other members on here. This actually was my 1st mod, I used some painter's tape to cover the entire panel then used the mesh as a template to draw out my design. Only had access to a dremel so I took my time (& alot of cutting disks) to make the cut. To mount the glass I used some 3M clear double sided mounting tape, it's held pretty firmly. Just make sure the acrylic/glass/plexi is measured a lil bigger than the cut you're making so it would have enough space to catch on the mounting tape. Also a noob mistake I made is I forgot to measure the clearance between where the panel locks onto the chassis & the cut so the piece of glass was mounted in a way that it extends all the way to the edge of the panel preventing it from locking flat in place. SO you should also take that into consideration. Hope I helped, post pics of course









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Awesome windows. I love it!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> As Jerry said, nice job. resourceful too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonesnatch*
> 
> pretty nice window


Thanks alot guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> In other old news that I have never posted on here but have on the Facebook group. (yes 410 but this is one of my closest family's on OCN and Adam Wilson was more then just a member of this club) So this is my Tribute build that I am starting after the new year.
> This build i'm really excited about and I feel I got the itch again after NODE did a concept photo for me.
> Here is what he came up with my minor input. Of course some things are gonna have to change with this build but this is a general idea of the build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note this is a concept Photo by Node and this will be a reality!


This looks really cool, love the window design & vents


----------



## Calytrix

Is it possible to mount NZXT Kraken X60 on Phantom Full Tower?


----------



## Fantomau

Got my White NZXT Phantom 820 a week or so ago. Have ordered all my watercooling parts.


----------



## erothfuss

Hey guys!
Im putting a 360 rad on the top of my phantom and I need the bracket for it is anyone here still making them?
If not Ill make my own lol


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erothfuss*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Im putting a 360 rad on the top of my phantom and I need the bracket for it is anyone here still making them?
> If not Ill make my own lol


I don't think anyone is making them right now. How are you with power tools?


----------



## Darkchoocoolat

Hello Friends !

I'm from France and I would like to buy extra 200mm Orange Led Fans for my Phantom.
But it seems that it is unavailable in Europe ...

I wrote to NZXT directly but no answer.

Could you help me or have a solution to buy it ?

There are some photos of my Pantom (work in Progress)^^


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchoocoolat*
> 
> Hello Friends !
> I'm from France and I would like to buy extra 200mm Orange Led Fans for my Phantom.
> But it seems that it is unavailable in Europe ...
> I wrote to NZXT directly but no answer.
> Could you help me or have a solution to buy it ?
> There are some photos of my Pantom (work in Progress)^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


send a PM to "xnine" he is the NZXT rep. he might be able to solve your problem.


----------



## erothfuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I don't think anyone is making them right now. How are you with power tools?


I am very good, my father has a sheet metal shop so Im just going to fabricate one there once my rad comes in


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erothfuss*
> 
> I am very good, my father has a sheet metal shop so Im just going to fabricate one there once my rad comes in


excellent, I'm glad you are able to make your own. Do you have a template yet for the rad? if not maybe this would help..
http://www.mnpctech.com/Fan_Grill_Templates.html just print two sheets and tape 3 together for a 360. this is the template I use.


----------



## Calytrix




----------



## el34zar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchoocoolat*


Hello guys, to change the top 200mm fans, do I need to remove the motherboard first if my noctua is also blocking it like in this picture?
(assuming the noctua is attached to the motherboard?)

Cause I had some guy fix it up for me and am totally clueless on how to go about doing this.
If i have to remove the motherboard, its just the screws right?

Can I have some noob-friendly advice please ^_^


----------



## Miniblazeu

Hey guys did a little throw together for my Phantom even though I didn't have all of the parts for water-cooling (just came in today) the anticipation drove me crazy so I had to throw it together. I need suggestions of where to put my SSD in a noticeable spot, also I need ideas for a shroud/cover for the bottom part of my case ( I want everything hidden on the bottom, psu, wiring, large hole for wire management) all the way from the back to the small drive bays. I'll be water-cooling it tomorrow. *Suggestions and comments are greatly appreciated ^.^*


----------



## kgtuning

Here's my thought on SSD mounts and shroud.

I still need a GPU but you get the idea.


----------



## Miniblazeu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Here's my thought on SSD mounts and shroud.
> 
> I still need a GPU but you get the idea.


Thats really nice.. What did you make it out of? And those loops look really good and clean


----------



## Jacksonator36

Does anyone have a white phantom with green water cooling pipes and LED's. It's my dream PC


----------



## Miniblazeu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el34zar*
> 
> Hello guys, to change the top 200mm fans, do I need to remove the motherboard first if my noctua is also blocking it like in this picture?
> (assuming the noctua is attached to the motherboard?)
> Cause I had some guy fix it up for me and am totally clueless on how to go about doing this.
> If i have to remove the motherboard, its just the screws right?
> Can I have some noob-friendly advice please ^_^


No, you can remove the heatsink in your case your Noctua then un-screw the fan and replace it. Then put your heatsink back on (re-apply thermal paste for best performance/cooling)
But if you're not sure what your doing you can easily bend pins on the cpu if the cpu comes of with the heatsink , you're better off taking it to professionals.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miniblazeu*
> 
> Thats really nice.. What did you make it out of? And those loops look really good and clean


Thanks, the shroud is aluminum.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miniblazeu*
> 
> No, you can remove the heatsink in your case your Noctua then un-screw the fan and replace it. Then put your heatsink back on (re-apply thermal paste for best performance/cooling)
> But if you're not sure what your doing you can easily bend pins on the cpu if the cpu comes of with the heatsink , you're better off taking it to professionals.


Yes just unbolt the noctua and change the fan, but miniblazeu, how does the CPU come off with the Noctua? If the CPU comes off with the heatsink you have other issues.


----------



## Miniblazeu

When theres enough thermal paste (and strong enough thermal paste) the cpu can come out.. Happend to me before but I didn't mess any pins up.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miniblazeu*
> 
> When theres enough thermal paste (and strong enough thermal paste) the cpu can come out.. Happend to me before but I didn't mess any pins up.


What about the CPU latch? You would break that if the CPU came out with the heatsink never mind the pins on the motherboard.


----------



## Miniblazeu

The latch was a little lose when I unmounted it.


----------



## dartuil

Hello

$99.99 - X40
$139.99 - X60

i was waiting for x60 but
not compatible with phantom 1?
http://www.nzxt.com/new/news_detail.php?id=318
I dont see the phantom 1 here








why?
I would mod the case but im not a modder

too bad NZXT


----------



## Calytrix




----------



## dartuil

why u edited ?
PM me the original post Calytrix


----------



## kgtuning

The phantom case does not support any 280 radiator unless you modify the case. I think it would take quite a bit of work to mount it in the top of the case. Maybe as much work as getting a 360 up there. You may be able to mount it in the bottom of the case or front depending on how far you want to go and what you feel comfortable cutting and drilling.


----------



## dartuil

I understood that , we need a kraken x50 then








kgtuning will I have to modify all the top or just do some holes?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> I understood that , we need a kraken x50 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kgtuning will I have to modify all the top or just do some holes?


Hmm I mean you could just add some holes to accommodate the 280 but I am not sure. There is not much room my 360 radiator with fans in p/p hit the 8 pin EPs connector and where my ssd's mount on the drive bays. It still wouldn't be great without removing some metal.


----------



## dartuil

aah i'll get a h100 or a custom looop instead


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> aah i'll get a h100 or a custom looop instead


You will probably be better off IMO. I'm all for custom metal work but if you are unsure practice on something before you cut or drill into your case.


----------



## dartuil

I love my phantom i wont molest it








Too beautiful on my desk and perfectly cut inside


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

I am thinking about getting the Phantom, but just have 1 major question. Is there a lot of room behind the mobo tray for cable routing? Could anyone take a picture of what it looks like behind the mobo tray. i have a haf 912 right now and I need more room behind the tray for cable management and am considering the phantom. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miniblazeu

Finally water-cooled my Phantom.. hardware is a little outdated but still runs about 120 FPS on Black Ops II on some max settings. I have the Heatkiller 3.0 CPU block on my 940 Black edition at 4.0 ghz. I looked around for a full cover GPU block for my Radeon 6870 and couldn't find any so I contacted Performance-PCS and asked if they had any 6870 full cover blocks, the next day I check and the Heatkiller block was in stock... I highly recommend them. I just got the 90gb Kensington HyperX 3K SSD and so far I love it, way better than the 5400 rpm 120 gb HDD I was using ^.^ anyways before I bore you to death here's the pis


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I am thinking about getting the Phantom, but just have 1 major question. Is there a lot of room behind the mobo tray for cable routing? Could anyone take a picture of what it looks like behind the mobo tray. i have a haf 912 right now and I need more room behind the tray for cable management and am considering the phantom. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Has alot of room back there imo, hope these help



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miniblazeu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally water-cooled my Phantom.. hardware is a little outdated but still runs about 120 FPS on Black Ops II on some max settings. I have the Heatkiller 3.0 CPU block on my 940 Black edition at 4.0 ghz. I looked around for a full cover GPU block for my Radeon 6870 and couldn't find any so I contacted Performance-PCS and asked if they had any 6870 full cover blocks, the next day I check and the Heatkiller block was in stock... I highly recommend them. I just got the 90gb Kensington HyperX 3K SSD and so far I love it, way better than the 5400 rpm 120 gb HDD I was using ^.^ anyways before I bore you to death here's the pis


Looks good so far, suggest you add another 240/120/140 rad for optimal cooling tho. If you were cooling only the cpu the 240 alone would've been fine.


----------



## Miniblazeu

Thanks!^.^ I'm probably going to do a 120/140 in the front of the case, but I really need to update my mobo, ram, and cpu.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> I love my phantom i wont molest it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too beautiful on my desk and perfectly cut inside


I've had 3 Phantoms and I've molested all of them. This last one rather brutally soon... i guess you could call me a Phantom molestor







.


----------



## Iceycold

I've seen the Corsair H80 fit into this case but most of the picture I've seen are in the front, is a rear installation possible? I honestly don't care for the fan controller fan functionality in the back, as long as I can fit the H80 in the back with 2x 200mm fans on the top.. anyone got pictures or know if it fits? I don't see why.. 120mm slot.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> I've seen the Corsair H80 fit into this case but most of the picture I've seen are in the front, is a rear installation possible? I honestly don't care for the fan controller fan functionality in the back, as long as I can fit the H80 in the back with 2x 200mm fans on the top.. anyone got pictures or know if it fits? I don't see why.. 120mm slot.


It fits as long as you mount it with the tubes coming out the bottom. I had an H80 with push/pull with both 200 mm fans installed at one time. Fan controlled would be unaffected and still work fine. If all the leads on it are full, you can splice one in to make it run another fan, plug the extra fan onto the motherboard, or just run a 3 pin to molex adapter to run it (though the latter will always run the fan full speed).


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> It fits as long as you mount it with the tubes coming out the bottom. I had an H80 with push/pull with both 200 mm fans installed at one time. Fan controlled would be unaffected and still work fine. If all the leads on it are full, you can splice one in to make it run another fan, plug the extra fan onto the motherboard, or just run a 3 pin to molex adapter to run it (though the latter will always run the fan full speed).


Okay, perfect, I assume the same applies to the H60? Guess there's no harm mounting the tubes down.


----------



## Miniblazeu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miniblazeu*
> 
> Finally water-cooled my Phantom.. hardware is a little outdated but still runs about 120 FPS on Black Ops II on some max settings. I have the Heatkiller 3.0 CPU block on my 940 Black edition at 4.0 ghz. I looked around for a full cover GPU block for my Radeon 6870 and couldn't find any so I contacted Performance-PCS and asked if they had any 6870 full cover blocks, the next day I check and the Heatkiller block was in stock... I highly recommend them. I just got the 90gb Kensington HyperX 3K SSD and so far I love it, way better than the 5400 rpm 120 gb HDD I was using ^.^ anyways before I bore you to death here's the pis





Good news!! Finally moving away from the old setup, the motherboard (a770de+), CPU(Phenom II 940 black edition) and memory (DDR2 Patriot 800mhz) I'm going to order the following tommorow:

*Processor - Intel Core i7 920 CPU (2.67GHz)*

*Motherboard - EVGA X58*

*Memory - G.Skill 12GB DDR3 1600 RAM*

I paid $220 for all three together, please leave comments/suggestions


----------



## Phelan

Cool beans


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I've had 3 Phantoms and I've molested all of them. This last one rather brutally soon... i guess you could call me a Phantom molestor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOOL
your mod look awesome its what i need a smaller case with the same inside than the phantom


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

What fans do most people put in the 140 slot on the front of the case? As for the front top 200mm is it better to make that an intake and the back 200mm an exhaust?


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> It fits as long as you mount it with the tubes coming out the bottom. I had an H80 with push/pull with both 200 mm fans installed at one time. Fan controlled would be unaffected and still work fine. If all the leads on it are full, you can splice one in to make it run another fan, plug the extra fan onto the motherboard, or just run a 3 pin to molex adapter to run it (though the latter will always run the fan full speed).


Hey phelan, found this thread; http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/270327-29-will-kuhler-nzxt-phantom-case

If you read just the start of post 2 it talks about the phantom's rear mounting fan holes. My case personally has the circle rear mounting holes so it's first gen, meaning the H60 won't fit. Since the H80 is so similar do you still think it will fit or no?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Hey phelan, found this thread; http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/270327-29-will-kuhler-nzxt-phantom-case
> If you read just the start of post 2 it talks about the phantom's rear mounting fan holes. My case personally has the circle rear mounting holes so it's first gen, meaning the H60 won't fit. Since the H80 is so similar do you still think it will fit or no?


In that case (pun intended), I would just use a drill or rotary tool to elongate the rear mounting holes 1/8" lower so the H80/Kuhler will fit. The holes don't have to look perfect either; just functional. The only difference on the newer cases is that the holes are longer, hanging lower, so the AIO liquid coolers will fit there.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> LOOL
> your mod look awesome its what i need a smaller case with the same inside than the phantom


Thanks







. I just wanted a fresh project and idea and this fit nicely.


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> In that case (pun intended), I would just use a drill or rotary tool to elongate the rear mounting holes 1/8" lower so the H80/Kuhler will fit. The holes don't have to look perfect either; just functional. The only difference on the newer cases is that the holes are longer, hanging lower, so the AIO liquid coolers will fit there.


So pretty much use the standard hole spots and just make them bigger. This is for both the H80 and the H60 right?

Oh and this got buried a while back: The tubing positioning (tubes coming out the bottom) doesn't affect cooling?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> The phantom case does not support any 280 radiator unless you modify the case. I think it would take quite a bit of work to mount it in the top of the case. Maybe as much work as getting a 360 up there. You may be able to mount it in the bottom of the case or front depending on how far you want to go and what you feel comfortable cutting and drilling.


I think the answer lies somewhere between January 8th and January 11th....


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> The phantom case does not support any 280 radiator unless you modify the case. I think it would take quite a bit of work to mount it in the top of the case. Maybe as much work as getting a 360 up there. You may be able to mount it in the bottom of the case or front depending on how far you want to go and what you feel comfortable cutting and drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the answer lies somewhere between January 8th and January 11th....
Click to expand...

this I'm excited about!


----------



## moosehead11

Just got my H100 to go along with my brand new 8350...now i just have to find those darn mounting brackets and i can fire it up


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I think the answer lies somewhere between January 8th and January 11th....


Excellent! Thanks for the update man.


----------



## hammadj

My Phantom =D


----------



## bjgrenke

Been a long time since I've been around this thread and really OCN in general. I guess my hobbies have been drifting to headphones, skiing, etc.

Phantom still runs/looks great though, I've been using it for a lot of FC3 @ 1440p lately and it runs wonderfully. I'm pretty happy that this is a year old machine and I don't have any desire to upgrade anything yet.

Sorry for the pic quality;





Mods I've done are:
-Removing large HDD cage
-Placing small HDD cage in the 5.25" bays
-Phone cord internal routing
-PSU cover from extra case mesh
-680 lettering vinyl (turned out horribly)

Nothing too special but it's been doing me great for the past year. Hopefully I can get another year out of it before I do a massive rebuild


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> My Phantom =D


That second picture.. is that an H80 with 2 fans installed?


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> That second picture.. is that an H80 with 2 fans installed?


No, its an h60 with one fan.


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> No, its an h60 with one fan.


How close is it from touching the top rear fan? The 200mm top one closest to the back of the case.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> How close is it from touching the top rear fan? The 200mm top one closest to the back of the case.


Not close at all. it can extend as far as you like, the 200mm fan will always be above it


----------



## kgtuning

Please don't quote pictures, use spoilers.


----------



## Klata

anyone, does the Kraken x40 fit into the NZXT Phantom? if yes, could you explain where to install it?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klata*
> 
> anyone, does the Kraken x40 fit into the NZXT Phantom? if yes, could you explain where to install it?


Not by default, but if you made an adapter, you could fit it up top. That's where I have one of my 140mm fans. Maybe Dwood could make you a custom bracket?


----------



## denxell

this is my case

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-BL8Lu5RgQ9Q/UM_VVjr6R-I/AAAAAAAAASc/2JJc6Wntrks/s128/moto_000HJGHGJGJ3.jpg
i buy the NZXT 200mm fans but not where there are 3
fn200rb 1300rpm 166cfm
fs200rb 700rpm 89cfm led
fs200mmrb 800rpm 89cfm
which recommend it to the side and I want to buy a corsair h100i
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-EDjn1RcNoc4/UM_Vip4jiKI/AAAAAAAAATs/zDTSO_LYEBg/s912/moto_0054517.jpg


----------



## denxell

sorry for the pictures are somewhat ugly
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-EDjn1RcNoc4/UM_Vip4jiKI/AAAAAAAAATs/zDTSO_LYEBg/s912/moto_0054517.jpg


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> Not by default, but if you made an adapter, you could fit it up top. That's where I have one of my 140mm fans. Maybe Dwood could make you a custom bracket?


This ^^

You could also fit it on the bottom by removing the small drive cage. You'd need to drill a couple holes to secure it in place


----------



## Miniblazeu

I got my x58 mobo in and I spent the whole day putting it together. I have the bare minimum plugged in to the board and the lcd shows "F6, F3, B2" and restarts and powers on for 3 seconds and repeats... I have no clue what to do.. Can someone please help?


----------



## kibasnowpaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> This ^^
> You could also fit it on the bottom by removing the small drive cage. You'd need to drill a couple holes to secure it in place


just like i did
i making it ready for a water cooling system ^_^ so i can cool down my CPU



Edit:

there is alot of space for watercooling
Water Cool A NZXT Phantom


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kibasnowpaw*
> 
> just like i did
> i making it ready for a water cooling system ^_^ so i can cool down my CPU
> 
> Edit:
> there is alot of space for watercooling
> Water Cool A NZXT Phantom


Yes. Yes there is a lot of space for watercooling







. Here's my last Phantom with twin 480s in the bottom.


----------



## Snoopyslr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kibasnowpaw*
> 
> just like i did
> i making it ready for a water cooling system ^_^ so i can cool down my CPU
> 
> Edit:
> there is alot of space for watercooling
> Water Cool A NZXT Phantom


Dude, you gotta fix that GPU sag. Thats terrible.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopyslr*
> 
> Dude, you gotta fix that GPU sag. Thats terrible.


im not so formilia wih the word Sag (SAGGING) but i think i know what you mean if that my GPU is hanging down alittle then i can only give you right that's because of the weight of the GPU cooler the only thing the GPU cooler is hanging in is the 4 screws on the bord for the CPU i may go over to Water cool the GPU instead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes there is a lot of space for watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's my last Phantom with twin 480s in the bottom.


WOW that's maybe overdoing it alittle :-b naa that's nothing as overdoing it when it come to water cooling if you ask me


----------



## Caruban

While we're on the topic, what sort of solutions are there for low-hanging GPUs? Anything classier than "stick something under it"?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> While we're on the topic, what sort of solutions are there for low-hanging GPUs? Anything classier than "stick something under it"?


On my first Phantom build (before Red Rover), I took a piece of 18 ga wire and stripped one end long, wrapped that end around the heatpipe, and tied the other end tightly through 2 holes in the roof of the case between the 2 200mm fans. With a black wire it's not overly noticeable.

On this build, I'm holding the card up by a very short tube connection between the outlet on the CPU block and the inlet on the GPU block. Get it tight enough and there will be no sag.


----------



## executorchunk

Hey everone,
Unfortunately the "rig builder" page is giving me problems to post full specs, but this xmas I just rebuilt my computer in the NZXT Phantom Full Tower case! I just submitted my name to join the club. Here's pics:









I cut out the window myself. Replacing the cables with sleeved cables soon and it's hard to tell in the pic but right now the edging is electric tape, ordering some nice rubber edging for the cutout. The lights are NZXT sleeved white cables.


----------



## denxell

also bought my early December nzxt phantom ,
I want to be in the club


----------



## Snoopyslr

I've seen several "columns" you can buy to put under your GPU. The wire idea is a good one too. Hell, even some fishing line would do the trick. I just put a 7950 in my rig and its almost as big as your 7970. I had to put some bracing in. I used a piece of clear acrylic rod under mine.

The stress that the weight of those big GPUs puts on your board is horrible. They really should have made those cards with a support rod running along the side of the cards and connected to the back panel where you screw into your case.


----------



## JWak-1

I apologize if anybody has already seen this, I just saw it, think it looks much better than the 820:

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/phantom_630


----------



## PhantomBuild

This is just beginning, please tell me what you think.
Case- NZXT Phantom Red/White Full Tower

Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H

Graphics- Evga Nvidia Geforce 570 and a Geforce 520

Ram- CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB

PS- CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 650W

Processor- Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz

CPU fan- COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus

Wireless- TP-LINK TL-WN951N

Fans- Rosewill RFA-120-RL 120mm 4 Red

Audio- I created my own custom set-up with my dj mixer, then i also use a pair of Kicker HP541 headphones

Extra-
-ZXT Sentry-2 5.25" Touch Screen Fan Controller
-Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB
-Mushkin Enhanced 2.5" 60GB SSD
-Rosewill RCR-IC002 74-in-1 USB 2.0 3.5" Internal Card Reader


----------



## hakz

I wonder how much it costs.


----------



## denxell

PhantomBuild hablas español (speak spanish) alguien habla español jajajaja
PhantomBuild el filtro antipolvo de la parte delantera lo compraste o ya venia incluido


----------



## kibasnowpaw

i dont really like the Phantom that much i only have one because i got it for free i dont like that you have to use the NZXT 190/200 mm fan in the case so i did go all out on the case i have 2 x 200mm CM in it wasn't easy to do and i had to drill 2x 4 new holds for them and since there a little bigger then the NZXT's fan's you have to bend the side whare the fan is a little nothing you can see when the case is close





i got the first pice of my WC systeme i just had to go get it at my dad place after work today but i dont get the rest before after this weekend
i can't wait to get it all op and running


----------



## denxell

phenom 2 x6 1090t
4 gb ram corsair
asus crosshair 4 formula
hdd segate 2tb 64mb a 7200rpm
hdd sejate 1tb 32mb a 7200rpm
case nzxt phantom
fuente corsair tx750w
vga nvidia 7300se jajaj me toco esa mientras cambio por otra
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-suuUEGtaaB8/UO12s2XxODI/AAAAAAAAAY0/m1KWt19WRAo/s912/nzxt2.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-5sDGAraneDk/UO12v9DFn8I/AAAAAAAAAX8/T_yt48Ad3OA/s720/nzxt3.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AlL9vFHtS5M/UO12xB3TZ8I/AAAAAAAAAYE/-5Maye4JofM/s720/nzxt4.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-nkdoe6nSi7A/UO12yOIF1OI/AAAAAAAAAY4/VQFrxztgfok/s912/nzxt5.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-nhCe-_CGIww/UO12y2UyjHI/AAAAAAAAAYU/sYlGjg0zSMU/s720/nzxt6.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6aKtzLsQ9Z0/UOzps6HOEVI/AAAAAAAAAXk/BiOS2ENQOik/s912/phantom.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ckgjTos1lXE/UMtcYKT6L7I/AAAAAAAAAR4/aW3vEmKlgoE/s912/tytrytry.jpg

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-suuUEGtaaB8/UO12s2XxODI/AAAAAAAAAY0/m1KWt19WRAo/s912/nzxt2.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-5sDGAraneDk/UO12v9DFn8I/AAAAAAAAAX8/T_yt48Ad3OA/s720/nzxt3.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AlL9vFHtS5M/UO12xB3TZ8I/AAAAAAAAAYE/-5Maye4JofM/s720/nzxt4.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-nkdoe6nSi7A/UO12yOIF1OI/AAAAAAAAAY4/VQFrxztgfok/s912/nzxt5.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-nhCe-_CGIww/UO12y2UyjHI/AAAAAAAAAYU/sYlGjg0zSMU/s720/nzxt6.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6aKtzLsQ9Z0/UOzps6HOEVI/AAAAAAAAAXk/BiOS2ENQOik/s912/phantom.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ckgjTos1lXE/UMtcYKT6L7I/AAAAAAAAAR4/aW3vEmKlgoE/s912/tytrytry.jpg


----------



## denxell




----------



## hakz

that's a lot of cables.


----------



## PhantomBuild

Why did you mount the fan in the middle of your case if i may ask? You cable management in the backs not to bad either, it's ridiculous how much time it takes to make it look at least some what good in this case.


----------



## evoll88

I like his build but i agree whats up with the fan in the midd for??


----------



## Snoopyslr

I would assume its to send air directly over the GPU. I've thought about doing this for my north bridge with a little 40mm fan.


----------



## Phelan

Man, the new 630 Phantom would be perfect... If it were 3" shorter and 1" longer.


----------



## PhantomBuild

this is what the inside of mine looks like and it never gets over 20*c


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> this is what the inside of mine looks like and it never gets over 20*c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you are going to say that then please provide a screen shot of prime,ibt with real temp running...etc...


----------



## Caruban

A question surprisingly pertinent to my life.

How much does each side panel weigh? Ideally, with the two 120mm fans and without the 200mm fan...


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> A question surprisingly pertinent to my life.
> 
> How much does each side panel weigh? Ideally, with the two 120mm fans and without the 200mm fan...


Quite a bit, and quite a bit less, respectively







.


----------



## Snoopyslr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> If you are going to say that then please provide a screen shot of prime,ibt with real temp running...etc...


I agree, cause I'd love to know what I'm doing wrong with my liquid cooling that puts me over 20°c


----------



## PhantomBuild




----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quite a bit, and quite a bit less, respectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, Phelan! That's... almost helpful!







I'd weigh them myself, but I don't have a scale or concept of weight measurement... or strength.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopyslr*
> 
> I agree, cause I'd love to know what I'm doing wrong with my liquid cooling that puts me over 20°c


What?!

Maybe sarcasm I'm not following, but water cooling will never go below ambient so unless you're outside in winter...


----------



## num1son

Sorry double post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SNIP]


You don't have the thermal probe under the CPU, so....


----------



## PhantomBuild

Yes i do, i placed each of them in different areas to make sure i know how hot every part of my computer is. Also how would you know anyway?


----------



## denxell

the fan in the middle is mostly to lower temperatures in motherboard decline 10 grados north briged 6 gados y south briged 6 grados cpu 4 grados and vga 8 grdos a full


----------



## PhantomBuild

Oh nice, i have seen many people do it, i would but i don't want to put more than what i need inside of my case. Also my case keeps pretty cool at the moment, but im still looking into liquid cooling in the future.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> The phantom case does not support any 280 radiator unless you modify the case. I think it would take quite a bit of work to mount it in the top of the case. Maybe as much work as getting a 360 up there. You may be able to mount it in the bottom of the case or front depending on how far you want to go and what you feel comfortable cutting and drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the answer lies somewhere between January 8th and January 11th....
Click to expand...

time's up jason
nao show me teh moneh


----------



## Phelan

I believe Jason was talking about the Phantom 630...


----------



## hakz

Uh, I guess you're right... And as I thought they'll gonna release a pre made mounting plate for it.


----------



## denxell

kraken x60 is compatible with the phantom


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> Yes i do, i placed each of them in different areas to make sure i know how hot every part of my computer is. Also how would you know anyway?


A program called Real temp. that 20c is not correct.


----------



## Snoopyslr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> What?!
> 
> Maybe sarcasm I'm not following, but water cooling will never go below ambient so unless you're outside in winter...


And blowing room air across hot metal goes below ambient? I'm not following you either.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopyslr*
> 
> And blowing room air across hot metal goes below ambient? I'm not following you either.


there will always be a limit what heat pipe's or heat plate's can move of heat i also think that goes for the liquid cooling to i'm not sure but when you hit that limit then the only way you can make it colder is if you go below the freezing temp that's how i understand it but maybe i'm wrong but that's how it goes and you pc would never be colder then your room is not by much anyway and that's what he means by ambient i guess


----------



## PhantomBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> A program called Real temp. that 20c is not correct.


Ok i see what you want me to do, yeah i ran the program and it runs around 23* to 27*c depending on what i'm doing.


----------



## PhantomBuild

Here you go


----------



## kgtuning

Run Intel burn test now. Under 100% load is what we are talking about. Have real temp going and then run the burn test.


----------



## PhantomBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Run Intel burn test now. Under 100% load is what we are talking about. Have real temp going and then run the burn test.


there you go


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> there you go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Okay so when we talk about temps, like I say my rig runs at a certain temp, its those temps you see there or temps during a game like Battlefield or something. I wasn't trying to be mean just trying to get you on the same page as the rest of us.


----------



## PhantomBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Okay so when we talk about temps, like I say my rig runs at a certain temp, its those temps you see there or temps during a game like Battlefield or something. I wasn't trying to be mean just trying to get you on the same page as the rest of us.


Alright, that makes more sense. Like i was confused as well, im like how can't your computer stay that cool if its water cooled? But now everything is in order haha


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> Alright, that makes more sense. Like i was confused as well, im like how can't your computer stay that cool if its water cooled? But now everything is in order haha


Thats why we are here....To help.


----------



## PhantomBuild

A couple questions. Do you know how long it takes to get a response back to find out if you are part of the Phantom club? Also i'm trying to finish putting together my specs of my rig, but when i click save it fails and i loose all my info, is there any way to fix that?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> A couple questions. Do you know how long it takes to get a response back to find out if you are part of the Phantom club? Also i'm trying to finish putting together my specs of my rig, but when i click save it fails and i loose all my info, is there any way to fix that?


Why yes I do know how long... you are part of the club, as far as the list goes on the front page, I'm sure it will be updated shortly.


----------



## Phelan

lol


----------



## PhantomBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Why yes I do know how long... you are part of the club, as far as the list goes on the front page, I'm sure it will be updated shortly.


haha awesome


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> lol


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> haha awesome


you can put the Phantom club in your sig if you'd like. its on the front page.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

i was bored so i made som cable management in my rig that wasen easy but i got it done like i want it to and here how it look like now


----------



## [email protected]

I had considered a new case cuz i had my Antec 1200 for more than three or four years now and i need a upgrade. I had thought of getting nzxt 820 full tower cases but would like to know are they easy to clean? Do they attract HUGE dust or are they considerable a decent case that will last for a long time?

I just want PLENTY of room and EASY maintenance and cleaning!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I had considered a new case cuz i had my Antec 1200 for more than three or four years now and i need a upgrade. I had thought of getting nzxt 820 full tower cases but would like to know are they easy to clean? Do they attract HUGE dust or are they considerable a decent case that will last for a long time?
> 
> I just want PLENTY of room and EASY maintenance and cleaning!


here is the Phantom 820 club, I'm sure they can answer your questions.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1319549/official-nzxt-phantom-820-case-club


----------



## X-Nine

I'm thinking about having the P820 thread merged with this one, and having the P630 added as well. Thoughts?


----------



## Phelan

I think if we did that, the 410 should be merged as well. But that'd be a lot of work on Ken's end..


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm thinking about having the P820 thread merged with this one, and having the P630 added as well. Thoughts?


Why not add the 630 in with the 820 thread . . .

Since both are new releases, they ought to stay seperate from the older series.

Given time for more people to have them and start building and modding them, the thread will start to pickup.

At least that's how I'd do it . . .









Darlene


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Why not add the 630 in with the 820 thread . . .
> 
> Since both are new releases, they ought to stay seperate from the older series.
> 
> Given time for more people to have them and start building and modding them, the thread will start to pickup.
> 
> At least that's how I'd do it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Thats a better ideal.


----------



## X-Nine

Well, The P630 is more or less a replacement of the Original Phantom. The 820 is more of a deluxe version. The 410 thread would remain separate as it's a mid-tower variant, and other, future mid-tower designs could be merged with the 410 as well. That is, if we release other Phantom mid-towers.

I didn't say nothin!


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, The P630 is more or less a replacement of the Original Phantom.


You aren't stopping production on the original phantom, are you? I certainly prefer it to the other 3, and would probably stop buying NZXT altogether if it went away... Not a threat, just a personal observation.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm thinking about having the P820 thread merged with this one, and having the P630 added as well. Thoughts?


Not to sound like a jerk but you need to ask me first since I own this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I think if we did that, the 410 should be merged as well. But that'd be a lot of work on Ken's end..


It would be a lot of work on my end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Why not add the 630 in with the 820 thread . . .
> 
> Since both are new releases, they ought to stay seperate from the older series.
> 
> Given time for more people to have them and start building and modding them, the thread will start to pickup.
> 
> At least that's how I'd do it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


I'm with you Diva.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Not to sound like a jerk but you need to ask me first since I own this thread.
> It would be a lot of work on my end.
> I'm with you Diva.


^^^this.

Also this is why we have the FB group and all the owners can come together there if they want.


----------



## Phantom944

Well its been over a year that I owned my Phantom and just this Christmas I finally got to mod my case and my build is almost complete just a few minor details left.

Let me know what you think. Also I would like to work my way towards getting sponsorship's but don't know where to start, if anyone knows a PM with details would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## evoll88

The xspc res. etc. being mounted sideways is def diff. and i dont think i have seen that before,nice build.


----------



## PhantomBuild

Looks really nice. Everyone does a door mod on their nzxt, makes me want to do one. I dont know if you have ever seen the case before, but there is a person who has done a chain gun mod on the front of a case, thats what i plan on doing. I'm also a poor college student so i need to save the money haha, or get sponsored. What i have learned though about getting sponsors, is to just start making unboxing, install, or just videos on your computer specs. Then put them on youtube and computer websites. I read that is pretty much the one and only way to start off.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> What i have learned though about getting sponsors, is to just start making unboxing, install, or just videos on your computer specs. Then put them on youtube and computer websites. I read that is pretty much the one and only way to start off.


Two things
One: Sponsorship is earned, not "Got". Unboxing videos and reviews aren't enough. You have to be able to demonstrate that you are capable of completing high quality and innovative mods (by example), you have to show that you can document them in a detailed and professional manner (ie build logs), and you have to have an audience wide enough that it's worth the sponsor's time to invest in you. Additionally, if you want them to sponsor a project, you better know what you're gonna do and what you need from them. I'm sure they'll want some sort of proposal containing what you want to do in great detail, what you would ask for from them, and why you need what you're asking for. The story changes a little if they come to you asking you to represent their brand, but it all starts the same way.

Two: Sponsorship is actually fairly expensive. Sponsors have standards for the people they sponsor in order to make it worth their time. They require detailed build logs on various forums and websites and some of these websites charge a fee for sponsored logs (including this one, which is actually fairly expensive) which, I believe, they don't cover for you.


----------



## Snoopyslr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom944*
> 
> Well its been over a year that I owned my Phantom and just this Christmas I finally got to mod my case and my build is almost complete just a few minor details left.
> 
> Let me know what you think. Also I would like to work my way towards getting sponsorship's but don't know where to start, if anyone knows a PM with details would be greatly appreciated.






Very cleaver with mounting the reservoir sideways and displayed through the side panel, I haven't seen that yet. Just my opinion, could use a tad more lighting on the inside, just to see whats in there.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopyslr*
> 
> 
> Very cleaver with mounting the reservoir sideways and displayed through the side panel, I haven't seen that yet. Just my opinion, could use a tad more lighting on the inside, just to see whats in there.


I think I like that too. I have only seen that once before.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, The P630 is more or less a replacement of the Original Phantom.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't stopping production on the original phantom, are you? I certainly prefer it to the other 3, and would probably stop buying NZXT altogether if it went away... Not a threat, just a personal observation.
Click to expand...

Probably at some point. There's really no reason to keep producing a chassis that doesn't have a ll the features we are putting in our newer chassis and more current industry standards. There are people that are crying over having to drill holes in the original Phantom for mounting a Kraken, so, I can only imagine it would only be a matter of time before it's gone and completely replaced with an updated frame. At the end of the day, you try to please as many people as you can, but, unfortunately, that's not always what happens.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Probably at some point. There's really no reason to keep producing a chassis that doesn't have a ll the features we are putting in our newer chassis and more current industry standards. There are people that are crying over having to drill holes in the original Phantom for mounting a Kraken, so, I can only imagine it would only be a matter of time before it's gone and completely replaced with an updated frame. At the end of the day, you try to please as many people as you can, but, unfortunately, that's not always what happens.


Will you let us know before you stop production? so I can buy... maybe 6 of them? XD


----------



## pWnDankosity

20130115_212344.jpg 871k .jpg file


NZXT WIndow Mod with NZXT Sleeve LED Lights. No GPU yet. Working on that. The window mod was easy, but getting the plexi not to inhibit the door from closing while having the window so far to the left is kinda hard.


----------



## Caruban

Might anyone have a spare Phantom fan controller and/or the power/reset switch assembly?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pWnDankosity*
> 
> 20130115_212344.jpg 871k .jpg file
> 
> 
> NZXT WIndow Mod with NZXT Sleeve LED Lights. No GPU yet. Working on that. The window mod was easy, but getting the plexi not to inhibit the door from closing while having the window so far to the left is kinda hard.


It still looks nice though, . . .

Of course I'm a sucker for a custom window mod . . .









You do have to be carefull to not cut any further back than right where the original mesh panel edge was, and then you only get barely 1/8" overlap of the window acrylic, otherwise the thickness of the acrylic won't let you close the door.

Darlene


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It still looks nice though, . . .
> 
> Of course I'm a sucker for a custom window mod . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have to be carefull to not cut any further back than right where the original mesh panel edge was, and then you only get barely 1/8" overlap of the window acrylic, otherwise the thickness of the acrylic won't let you close the door.
> 
> Darlene


Good to see this is all in the kitchen!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Might anyone have a spare Phantom fan controller and/or the power/reset switch assembly?


I Have a few. PM me.


----------



## [email protected]

Jeez i wanna do these windows cuz they are impressive. I am curious. I had considered getting one but a full tower and i want to know. HOW in the world did you do these window side panel mods so good? Special made ordered or what? I didn't have time to read the whole thread this morning however but i assumed you did mod it yourself by using an tool and etc.

Moot point is, is Frozen.Cpu the ONLY place that'll cut it and install it for you or do you know of another place that can do it?

It doesn't look so hard to do but i do NOT have the proper tools and i live in a small town.


----------



## Snoopyslr

I believe that you can buy windowed side panels from NZXT, I've seen them before. Its not hard to do at all.
You will need some tools that can be purchased for cheap, or borrow them from somebody. A Dremel tool, or a similar rotary tool, with a metal cut off wheel, some sand paper, primer and/or paint to cover your bare metal, and a way to mount the glass to your case is all you really need.

When you remove the mesh from your side panel, there is a nice contour you can follow when you cut your window out. You can scribe your own lines if you want a custom shaped window also, but this will require a bit more skill at cutting metal to get nice straight lines. After your window is cut out, you'll want to cover that bare metal with some color matching primer and paint. You can tape off the edge on the front of the panel so your only painting what isn't seen.

After you've protected your metal, you can cut your glass to fit. You can mount your glass with either some double sided 3M tape, drill some holes and use some small nut and bolt with washers, or any other way you can figure out how to get it to stick.

Bottom line is, there is no one way to do it. People here will be more than willing to help you out with any questions you may have while your actually doing this mod.


----------



## [email protected]

Well i can always stick with Frozen.Cpu but i hate the fact they only got a BOLT ON window. Wish they can do custom designs for me specifically what i wanted. I think i heard West Coast Mods do that?


----------



## PhantomBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopyslr*
> 
> I believe that you can buy windowed side panels from NZXT, I've seen them before. Its not hard to do at all.
> You will need some tools that can be purchased for cheap, or borrow them from somebody. A Dremel tool, or a similar rotary tool, with a metal cut off wheel, some sand paper, primer and/or paint to cover your bare metal, and a way to mount the glass to your case is all you really need.
> 
> When you remove the mesh from your side panel, there is a nice contour you can follow when you cut your window out. You can scribe your own lines if you want a custom shaped window also, but this will require a bit more skill at cutting metal to get nice straight lines. After your window is cut out, you'll want to cover that bare metal with some color matching primer and paint. You can tape off the edge on the front of the panel so your only painting what isn't seen.
> 
> After you've protected your metal, you can cut your glass to fit. You can mount your glass with either some double sided 3M tape, drill some holes and use some small nut and bolt with washers, or any other way you can figure out how to get it to stick.
> 
> Bottom line is, there is no one way to do it. People here will be more than willing to help you out with any questions you may have while your actually doing this mod.


they sell them on nzxt website, i have pics of it on on my personal computer. I love mine and they are very cheap


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Jeez i wanna do these windows cuz they are impressive. I am curious. I had considered getting one but a full tower and i want to know. HOW in the world did you do these window side panel mods so good? Special made ordered or what? I didn't have time to read the whole thread this morning however but i assumed you did mod it yourself by using an tool and etc.
> 
> Moot point is, is Frozen.Cpu the ONLY place that'll cut it and install it for you or do you know of another place that can do it?
> 
> It doesn't look so hard to do but i do NOT have the proper tools and i live in a small town.


When I make any cut on any metal I use a jigsaw and then use my file set to smooth out curves and straight cuts.


Or like this cut...



My jigsaw was 25$ at Sears and files and be bought one at a time for short money.


----------



## IT Diva

I have a $35 Clarke brand with a trigger switch that sticks, and a $125 Dewalt that works as expected,

For simple stuff like this, it's all in the right blade!!!

New, (or damn near) Bimetal, 32 tpi and you can cut a sidepanel window mod nice and clean requiring minimal cleanup with as el cheapo a jigsaw as they come.

Take plenty of time, plan it out thoroughly, and put a couple layers of blue painters tape to cover the panel to lay out your design on and keep from scratching the panel.

Darlene

And you can do it in the kitchen . . .


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I have a $35 Clarke brand with a trigger switch that sticks, and a $125 Dewalt that works as expected,
> 
> For simple stuff like this, it's all in the right blade!!!
> 
> New, (or damn near) Bimetal, 32 tpi and you can cut a sidepanel window mod nice and clean requiring minimal cleanup with as el cheapo a jigsaw as they come.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> And you can do it in the kitchen . . .


Yes! has to be in the kitchen. I think most of my pictures are taken in the kitchen. lol


----------



## PhantomBuild

I'm thinking about taking the inside of my phantom and painting it black, but i'm going to leave the outside the white and red like it is. Just looking for any input to see if it would be a good idea.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> I'm thinking about taking the inside of my phantom and painting it black, but i'm going to leave the outside the white and red like it is. Just looking for any input to see if it would be a good idea.


I've done it before. I think the white looks better IMO. Or maybe RED.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomBuild*
> 
> I'm thinking about taking the inside of my phantom and painting it black, but i'm going to leave the outside the white and red like it is. Just looking for any input to see if it would be a good idea.


If I had a white phantom, I'd probably do that. I tend to like contrast, and most of the things in my machine aren't black.


----------



## pWnDankosity

All you need is a dremel tool, plexy glass (and some double sided tape) and a small file ( I used this little brick file that came with my dremel tool), and U-Channel molding. Its SUPER easy. I did mine in about an hour or too. Hardest part is measuring out your cuts, to make everything even and sexy.


----------



## pWnDankosity

Hope you like the case. This was way easy. WARNING. When you add the plexy glass, make sure that it is not too close to the left side of the window. If you look in the case, where the case door and the case meet is flush around the last 1 1/2" of the door.The case will NOT close all the way if you put plexy in between it. Learned the hard way.  I have NZXT Sleeved LED lights in there, the 6 foot one. Very happy with it. 3 levels of brightness, and it produces a spotlight effect.


----------



## [email protected]

That's a great project but i shutter at the sight of your air cooler lol.


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/phantom_window_panel

You guys were right! But here's the next question!

Does this fit the newest NZXT Full tower such as 820 version?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/phantom_window_panel
> 
> You guys were right! But here's the next question!
> 
> Does this fit the newest NZXT Full tower such as 820 version?


Nope. The dimensions for the original Phantom are very different from the 820. We do sell Switch 810 panels that would line up with the P820, though. Or, you could always do what I did and remove the mesh from the P820 and install plexi.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You could always do what I did and remove the mesh from the P820 and install plexi.


That ended up looking really cool.


----------



## h220wnzj00

Hey guys I got an NZXT Phantom White/Red on the way. I'm changing from a HAF932 with 3x 200mm red led fans. I know the fans won't fit without some modifications. Was someone here able to get them to fit easily? Also does anyone have a comparison of the red color between the cooler master red led and the nzxt red led? Thanks!


----------



## pWnDankosity

Ya, lol. I am about 3/4 the way through the build. Waiting till tax season for my 680 and H100. Not going custom loop until I get the New Phantom case with the native 360 rad support.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pWnDankosity*
> 
> Ya, lol. I am about 3/4 the way through the build. Waiting till tax season for my 680 and H100. Not going custom loop until I get the New Phantom case with the native 360 rad support.


You should consider the upcoming Swiftech H220 instead of an H100. Same price as the H100i, but much better pump, unit can be expanded upon (was seen at CES running 3 blocks and 3 rads on original pump only), and performs better than the H100/H100i as well. Can be seen here:

www.overclock.net/t/1345816/various-swiftech-h220-240mm-aio-water-cooler-expandable


----------



## [email protected]

I wanna try the Swiftech H220 so bad but it's not out right now yet? Any release date deadline?
Wonder if it's pre-applied thermal. Hope it's the best stuff!

Also i forgot to ask. Those new NZXT towers the 820 version and 810.

Are their fans that good?

Does anyone have a chart what CFM they run? Thanks!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I wanna try the Swiftech H220 so bad but it's not out right now yet? Any release date deadline?
> Wonder if it's pre-applied thermal. Hope it's the best stuff!
> 
> Also i forgot to ask. Those new NZXT towers the 820 version and 810.
> 
> Are their fans that good?
> 
> Does anyone have a chart what CFM they run? Thanks!


The H220 is scheduled to drop at the end of February.

The NZXT fans are good on cfm but static pressure is more important than CFM when being used on a radiator.

The 140mm fans in the 810 and 820 are nice; I have one that I used in the front of my first 2 Phantom Full Towers.


----------



## Sujeto 1

is it truth or false that this series cases, mainly Phantom 410 has very poor quality construction and Cheap plastic on front and top panel? is that even truth what i have read? Looking at this case is so great, but quality of construction is my main concern rigthnow.

For example, when you try to take out the front panel for cleaning, seems you can actually break it, or im wrong?


----------



## Phelan

I've had 3 and never broken a clip. I dunno about other folks' beef with 'em. I always pull them off the way I was instructed-yanking it off abrubtly.


----------



## hyperkite

Just received my Phantom not the 410, mine is longer and has more flex. I felt the same way in pulling top of or face plate,
just do it, and I have know problems. It think the engineering is good.
I have never seen any bad review of this happening.

Unboxing of 410
Check out this unboxing on Newegg and you will see what I mean








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146087

Unboxing of Phantom
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146067


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> Just received my Phantom not the 410, mine is longer and has more flex. I felt the same way in pulling top of or face plate,
> just do it, and I have know problems. It think the engineering is good.
> I have never seen any bad review of this happening.
> 
> Unboxing of 410
> Check out this unboxing on Newegg and you will see what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146087
> 
> Unboxing of Phantom
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146067


Sorry for my bad english, but i dont understand what you mean exactly, what do you felt at pulling the top off? why did you have problems?


----------



## hyperkite

You have to remove top to of case to remove fans or to add Water cooling or to access Fan controller
you have to take top of case off.
The top is made of plastic, It feels like you might break it when taking it off,
but the material is very very strong in my opinion.
Maybe I should have said you need a little muscle to take it off.

Those unboxing videos are the best I have seen and really showcase both cases.

Hope this helps..


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> is it truth or false that this series cases, mainly Phantom 410 has very poor quality construction and Cheap plastic on front and top panel? is that even truth what i have read? Looking at this case is so great, but quality of construction is my main concern rigthnow.
> 
> For example, when you try to take out the front panel for cleaning, seems you can actually break it, or im wrong?


Don't believe everything you read. Sure, there are problems (these are man-made products, there will always be issues in a product line), but more often than not people receive their gear with no issues.


----------



## kgtuning

Also certain people whine about everything. Nzxt could build all their cases like tanks then people would complain because they weigh too much. No worries, these cases are good.


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> is it truth or false that this series cases, mainly Phantom 410 has very poor quality construction and Cheap plastic on front and top panel? is that even truth what i have read? Looking at this case is so great, but quality of construction is my main concern rigthnow.
> 
> For example, when you try to take out the front panel for cleaning, seems you can actually break it, or im wrong?


It is a great case, do not hesitate to buy it.


----------



## pWnDankosity

Thanks so much for the info. Didn't even know that existed. The best fans for static pressure PROVEN is the Noctua fans and the Gentle Typhoons. Both are around $15-$20 per fan, and supply the best static pressure for radiators. Read loads of reviews, tests and benches.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pWnDankosity*
> 
> Thanks so much for the info. Didn't even know that existed. The best fans for static pressure PROVEN is the Noctua fans and the Gentle Typhoons. Both are around $15-$20 per fan, and supply the best static pressure for radiators. Read loads of reviews, tests and benches.


Swiftech Helix fans are very close to GT performance, but sbout half the price...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Swiftech Helix fans are very close to GT performance, but sbout half the price...


high speed yates do good for static pressure, 6-7$ piece but are loud...40dbs. lol I have 7 of them.


----------



## hyperkite

Hope this is where I should post this.
Just bought my Phantom Case last week.

1.Has anyone added Corsair H100i to Phantom case?
2.Will it bolt in with included brackets?
3. Any problems with installation?
4. Can I still use top Cover.

Any help would be appreciated









I have these parts:
ASUS M5A99X EVO AM3+ AMD 990X
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754

AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113286

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096

PNY VCGGTX660XPB GeForce GTX 660 2GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133470

NZXT 140MM Front Fan
NZXT 120MM Interior case mounted on Drive Cage

OCZ 128GB Vertex SSD
Seagate 2TB
Seagate 3TB

Not sure yet about these parts:

Silencer Mk III 600W - I think it is made by Seasonic
http://www.pcpower.com/products/description/Silencer_Mk_III_600W/index.html

SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095

OCZ ZT Series 650W Fully-Modular 80PLUS Bronze
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341051

Corsair H100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017

Corsair H100i -
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

Thermaltake CLW0217 Water 2.0
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190


----------



## h220wnzj00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00*
> 
> Hey guys I got an NZXT Phantom White/Red on the way. I'm changing from a HAF932 with 3x 200mm red led fans. I know the fans won't fit without some modifications. Was someone here able to get them to fit easily? Also does anyone have a comparison of the red color between the cooler master red led and the nzxt red led? Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> Hope this is where I should post this.
> Just bought my Phantom Case last week.
> 
> 1.Has anyone added Corsair H100i to Phantom case?
> 2.Will it bolt in with included brackets?
> 3. Any problems with installation?
> 4. Can I still use top Cover.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have these parts:
> ASUS M5A99X EVO AM3+ AMD 990X
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754
> 
> AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113286
> 
> SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
> 
> PNY VCGGTX660XPB GeForce GTX 660 2GB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133470
> 
> NZXT 140MM Front Fan
> NZXT 120MM Interior case mounted on Drive Cage
> 
> OCZ 128GB Vertex SSD
> Seagate 2TB
> Seagate 3TB
> 
> Not sure yet about these parts:
> 
> Silencer Mk III 600W - I think it is made by Seasonic
> http://www.pcpower.com/products/description/Silencer_Mk_III_600W/index.html
> 
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> OCZ ZT Series 650W Fully-Modular 80PLUS Bronze
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341051
> 
> Corsair H100
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017
> 
> Corsair H100i -
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
> 
> Thermaltake CLW0217 Water 2.0
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190


the H100i is a 120X2 radiator so it should bolt in using the stock brackets.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00*
> 
> Anyone?


At the least you'll have to drill new holes to fit non-NZXT 200mm fans.


----------



## pWnDankosity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> Hope this is where I should post this.
> Just bought my Phantom Case last week.
> 
> 1.Has anyone added Corsair H100i to Phantom case?
> 2.Will it bolt in with included brackets?
> 3. Any problems with installation?
> 4. Can I still use top Cover.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have these parts:
> ASUS M5A99X EVO AM3+ AMD 990X
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754
> 
> AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113286
> 
> SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
> 
> PNY VCGGTX660XPB GeForce GTX 660 2GB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133470
> 
> NZXT 140MM Front Fan
> NZXT 120MM Interior case mounted on Drive Cage
> 
> OCZ 128GB Vertex SSD
> Seagate 2TB
> Seagate 3TB
> 
> Not sure yet about these parts:
> 
> Silencer Mk III 600W - I think it is made by Seasonic
> http://www.pcpower.com/products/description/Silencer_Mk_III_600W/index.html
> 
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> OCZ ZT Series 650W Fully-Modular 80PLUS Bronze
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341051
> 
> Corsair H100
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017
> 
> Corsair H100i -
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
> 
> Thermaltake CLW0217 Water 2.0
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190


You should wait and get the SwiftTec H220. Its about the same price, has more control and features and a pump that is almost x6 more powerful. Its more quiet, and performs better. Corsair is dated compared to it. Heres a link to a review.






You'll be glad if you wait until Feb and get this one.


----------



## pWnDankosity

And it should mount to the top of your case with the included screws. No modification needed. Correct me if I'm wrong. The NZXT Phantom comes with pre drilled holes ot mount a 240 RAD up top. Use your left over 200mm fan and mod the case to fit it in the front for intake.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pWnDankosity*
> 
> And it should mount to the top of your case with the included screws. No modification needed. Correct me if I'm wrong. The NZXT Phantom comes with pre drilled holes ot mount a 240 RAD up top. Use your left over 200mm fan and mod the case to fit it in the front for intake.


The case does not come pre-drilled for a 240 rad, but it does come with brackets to directly bolt on a 240 rad hangin below the 200mm fans.


----------



## Joel18

Hey Guys just wondering what the best (AIR) CPU cooler is out there.

Thanks guys


----------



## hyperkite

Thanks to everyone. I have a few more options than I thought.
I was able to look at upcoming "SwiftTec H220" and it has a few more options
ability to refill reservoir and being able to cool video card. If offers upgrade possibility.
Either way between H100i or SwiftTec H220 both seem to be good choices.

Video card should be here tomorrow.
I also like to idea of modding my door with a window.

Thanks for the Help again:thumb:


----------



## pWnDankosity

Here is my Unigine Heaven Benchmarks. Only 705Mhz on the GTX680, running Debian Linux with the 310.32 driver.


----------



## Hellsrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pWnDankosity*
> 
> And it should mount to the top of your case with the included screws. No modification needed. Correct me if I'm wrong. The NZXT Phantom comes with pre drilled holes ot mount a 240 RAD up top. Use your left over 200mm fan and mod the case to fit it in the front for intake.


You are right they supply the parts to hang a 240 Rad on top and funny you should say that I just got done modding the front of my case for the 200mm fan, I'm also thinking of mounting a 120mm on the bottom next to it where the large 3.25 bay was, the more airflow the better right? On a side note those fan blades are sharp as hell cut myself like an idiot.









If you want to checkout my build I made a log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1349825/build-log-project-rage-nzxt-phantom


----------



## Emu105

Guys will this bad boy fit good in the case??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-106-150&SortField=1&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys will this bad boy fit good in the case??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-106-150&SortField=1&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo


Yes.

Source: I have one


----------



## jyfans

Hi Guys,

can i please join the owners club? just finished building my rig two days ago









here are the picsss


----------



## kgtuning

@ jyfans..... of course you can join. Did you check the front page and click on "join"?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys will this bad boy fit good in the case??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-106-150&SortField=1&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Source: I have one
Click to expand...

Oh sweet aswell will it fit with the side fan.... I hope so ..


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Oh sweet aswell will it fit with the side fan.... I hope so ..


Hmm that might be tough to do. IIRC, there's a list of confirmed coolers that will fit with the side fan on the first page of this thread.


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jyfans*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> can i please join the owners club? just finished building my rig two days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the picsss


What Corsair Water-cooler are you using?

Nice Rig









Thanks


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> What Corsair Water-cooler are you using?
> 
> Nice Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Looks like a 2012 H60 or H80.


----------



## Hellsrage

Gotta say I love this case and I haven't even put hardware in it and on top of that modding it was a blast although cutting the side panel was semi deafening at points.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Front 200mm Cut Out

Side Panel Before

Side Panel After


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> What Corsair Water-cooler are you using?
> 
> Nice Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 2012 H60 or H80.
Click to expand...

Just picked one up H60 newer version, have not opened the box yet.
I am new at water cooling but I really would to keep interior case clean but I do like these other 2
options.
Any ideas from anyone?
Phantom White

Still trying to decide if I want to use to either of Air Cooled to go with Interior of my case for now
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709002


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> Gotta say I love this case and I haven't even put hardware in it and on top of that modding it was a blast although cutting the side panel was semi deafening at points.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Front 200mm Cut Out
> 
> Side Panel Before
> 
> Side Panel After


Wow a 200mm in front...
Looks good already


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> Just picked one up H60 newer version, have not opened the box yet.
> I am new at water cooling but I really would to keep interior case clean but I do like these other 2
> options.
> Any ideas from anyone?
> Phantom White
> 
> Still trying to decide if I want to use to either of Air Cooled to go with Interior of my case for now
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709001
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709002
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm partial to watercooling... how about a custom loop? well out of those I'd go with the H60.


----------



## hyperkite

You system is looks nice








I looked at your signature and see you have a unit made by SwiftTec
Earlier in the thread I was advised to wait unit SwiftTec H220 comes out
in the next couple of months. I guess I wanted to pick up the H60 until that
came out.

SwiftTec H220 CES 2013





The guy in the store talked me out of the H100i also.
When i bought the H60 it was to see if I like it and then saw those air coolers,
and I stated to sway to air again.

I will install H60 tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## Hellsrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> Wow a 200mm in front...
> Looks good already


Thanks! Not done yet gotta paint it and of course put all the hardware in it, that's one of the reason I put that 200mm hole in the front because my rad is going up top where it was.


----------



## jyfans

Hey there,

Thanks took me awhile to put it all together

And that's the corsair h80i has new tubing and fans


----------



## jyfans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> What Corsair Water-cooler are you using?
> 
> Nice Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Sorry forgot to quote on the last response but yeh it's the new h80i


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> Thanks! Not done yet gotta paint it and of course put all the hardware in it, that's one of the reason I put that 200mm hole in the front because my rad is going up top where it was.


Good job on the 200 mm front fan







. A few of us have done this mod, most everyone differently. We call this the "Jerry Mod" or the "Jerry Rig", since he's credited with the first documented 200 mm front conversion, at least that I've found







. Just thought I'd throw in one of those "the more you know" moments


----------



## Hellsrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Good job on the 200 mm front fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A few of us have done this mod, most everyone differently. We call this the "Jerry Mod" or the "Jerry Rig", since he's credited with the first documented 200 mm front conversion, at least that I've found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just thought I'd throw in one of those "the more you know" moments


Thanks







. Didn't know you guys had a name for it







.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Good job on the 200 mm front fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A few of us have done this mod, most everyone differently. We call this the "Jerry Mod" or the "Jerry Rig", since he's credited with the first documented 200 mm front conversion, at least that I've found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just thought I'd throw in one of those "the more you know" moments


funny you should say that. I was thinking the same think.


----------



## hyperkite

I want to add a H60 to my Phantom.

This is my first time installing water-cooling
and not sure if I should exhaust hot air or intake fresh air into case per Corsair.
I went over to watercooling forum and looked around and not really any answers of which was works
best. I also went on You Tube and everything is on installing but now on which way air
should flow.

1. Just wondering what owners of H50/H60/H80 are doing or anyone
who know more than I do so that means everyone..lol
2. I added 140mm in front and all others are stock.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Roxycon

I'd say you should play around with the fans and find out which temps you're comfortable with, me personally have a negative air pressure with my H100, intake up top, my i7 2600k never goes over 50c in load but my dust filters have a bad life tho









I have also seen someone modding the h80 as an intake up top with the phantom, that way you don't have to completely change the way of pulling hot air out back


----------



## hyperkite

Interesting, I need to try different configurations and see what is best for me.
I did not think of positive or negative pressure either
Well I have 30 days to return so it gives me enough time to try it out.
Thanks Again


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Looks like a 2012 H60 or H80.


looks to be a H80i


----------



## Snoopyslr

My favorite part about this thread is the over abundance of pictures... but last few pages have had no eye candy! Here's some random new pics of my rig to bring some color back to the thread


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopyslr*
> 
> My favorite part about this thread is the over abundance of pictures... but last few pages have had no eye candy! Here's some random new pics of my rig to bring some color back to the thread
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes eye candy is nice! thanks for posting some!

heres mine.


----------



## Phelan

Nice guys! I'll take a go. Here's some pics of my last rig.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Nice guys! I'll take a go. Here's some pics of my last rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


one of my favorites for sure!.... 2X480 in a Phantom...


----------



## Caruban

Are those LED's inside your ram?!? Did they come that way or did you do that? If so, how?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> Are those LED's inside your ram?!? Did they come that way or did you do that? If so, how?


The 3rd pic shows the 2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers that I used to have, that had red and green LEDs on both sides of the RAM, with the option in the software to run either/or on the LED colors of each DIMM. The rest of the pics show my 4x4 GB Avexir CORE series RAM that has dynamic red LEDs.


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya Guys and lots changed since last seen your Phantom Phelan. Nice work.


----------



## Phelan

Thanks MBO!


----------



## pWnDankosity

That Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers RAM is EXPENSIVE. Wow. $179 for 2x8 GB. My Corsair Vengeance 16GB set was $79.


----------



## Phelan

2x8 is pricey, but mine were 2x4 GB @1866 Mhz. $65 at the time, so still a bit pricey, but not as bad as some others.


----------



## h220wnzj00

Anyone using Aerocool 120mm and 140mm red fans for our case? They have really impressive cfm ratings for both sizes (far better than the stock fans). Also wondering how well the red matches with the nzxt red on the 200mm fans. Do they play well with the built in fan controller? I have two Scythe S-Flex F 120mm fans for the side intake right now, and if I turn down the fan anywhere between full and lowest, I hear an audible clock from the fans.


----------



## executorchunk

Hey Phantom fans,
Latest updates on my case - I rewired my whole case using the "Bitfenix Alchemy" cables available at Frozen CPU. Absolutely beautiful cables available in various colors (I went with white!).

Furthermore I discovered something cool (and this thread is so enormous maybe someone has already done this). But I used a single fan controller on the NZXT phantom to control four fans on my top mounted radiator. I bought a 3 cable fan split, it is "one 3 pin fan to five 3 pin fans" cable, I bought it on xoxide.com. If anyone was ever curious about the fans on this thing, it does have the power/potential to safely run more than just two fans per controller. I did this because I wanted all my "CPU liquid/cooling" fans on their own controller for the radiator. I am powering four 120MM fans, I could add one more (which I probably will do). Lastly My top fan for a "push/pull config" is an Antec LED fan and the fan controller controls the light just like the original 200mm fan worked. I miss that big fan but I don't have room in my case with a big radiator for it.









Lastly I ordered some rubber grommet for the edge of my case window cutout, hides the edge real well, only about a dollar per foot. Note anyone looking for rubber grommet, I would avoid Frozen CPU, I bought stuff on there and it was extremely thick and hard to work with, if you are looking for just a think rubber edging try xoxide, I love both sites though. I think I can say for the most part my case mods are now complete.







Cooling is great, ambient case temperature doesn't get much higher than 43C on load. CPU stays under 46C and goes to a very low 26C (room temperature!) on idle without having to run the fans on full blast.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *executorchunk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Phantom fans,
> Latest updates on my case - I rewired my whole case using the "Bitfenix Alchemy" cables available at Frozen CPU. Absolutely beautiful cables available in various colors (I went with white!).
> 
> Furthermore I discovered something cool (and this thread is so enormous maybe someone has already done this). But I used a single fan controller on the NZXT phantom to control four fans on my top mounted radiator. I bought a 3 cable fan split, it is "one 3 pin fan to five 3 pin fans" cable, I bought it on xoxide.com. If anyone was ever curious about the fans on this thing, it does have the power/potential to safely run more than just two fans per controller. I did this because I wanted all my "CPU liquid/cooling" fans on their own controller for the radiator. I am powering four 120MM fans, I could add one more (which I probably will do). Lastly My top fan for a "push/pull config" is an Antec LED fan and the fan controller controls the light just like the original 200mm fan worked. I miss that big fan but I don't have room in my case with a big radiator for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly I ordered some rubber grommet for the edge of my case window cutout, hides the edge real well, only about a dollar per foot. Note anyone looking for rubber grommet, I would avoid Frozen CPU, I bought stuff on there and it was extremely thick and hard to work with, if you are looking for just a think rubber edging try xoxide, I love both sites though. I think I can say for the most part my case mods are now complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling is great, ambient case temperature doesn't get much higher than 43C on load. CPU stays under 46C and goes to a very low 26C (room temperature!) on idle without having to run the fans on full blast.


lookin' good!


----------



## Ice009

Which thread do you post in for the Phantom 630? I want to know if you can fit E-ATX sized Motherboards in it?

When I say E-ATX, I am referring to the ones companies like Asus make, not sure what the proper form factor is called for these boards? An example, the Asus Rampage 4 Extreme, would that fit in the 630? I assume full sized E-ATX wouldn't fit, but what about these other boards that are slightly wider than ATX?


----------



## X-Nine

The 630 doesn't have an official club up yet. It will support mATX, ATX, and XLATX. EATX is bigger than XLATX.


----------



## X-Nine

*weird double post behavior.*


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The 630 doesn't have an official club up yet. It will support mATX, ATX, and XLATX. EATX is bigger than XLATX.


I know it is wider, but usually Asus E-ATX boards can fit in cases that aren't listed as E-ATX compatible.

I think full sized E-ATX boards can be up to 12" x 13", but the Asus boards are usually 12" x 10.5". The CoolerMaster StormTrooper is an example of a case that can fit these boards in it, even though it doesn't list it in the specs.


----------



## jassilamba

Thought I would share a pic from the first Midwest Modders Meet hosted by Bill Owens of mnpctech, we had a LAN party and I brought my phantom. Nothing special its just a LAN rig now.


----------



## Phelan

Looks sweet!!!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The 630 doesn't have an official club up yet. It will support mATX, ATX, and XLATX. EATX is bigger than XLATX.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is wider, but usually Asus E-ATX boards can fit in cases that aren't listed as E-ATX compatible.
> 
> I think full sized E-ATX boards can be up to 12" x 13", but the Asus boards are usually 12" x 10.5". The CoolerMaster StormTrooper is an example of a case that can fit these boards in it, even though it doesn't list it in the specs.
Click to expand...

I'll check out dimensions tonight when I get home and see what I can find out for ya.


----------



## h220wnzj00

XNine, do you know when the NZXT Armory site will be back up? It says it should have been up yesterday, but it's still down. Would like to order the side panel with window...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h220wnzj00*
> 
> XNine, do you know when the NZXT Armory site will be back up? It says it should have been up yesterday, but it's still down. Would like to order the side panel with window...


I honestly don't know. I think they're having issues on the backend of things, I have put in an email to HQ to try and find out.


----------



## basumba01

Can I join the club? My Phantom is more than a year old and it is still a work in progress








There is still a ton of stuff I need (want) to do like do a custom WC.
But the most important thing is I love this case! It's so versatile and Bad Ass Lookin!

Comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## basumba01




----------



## basumba01

Lazy side panel MOD


----------



## basumba01

Cable management is FUN and Frustrating at the same time







I was trying really hard to make everything neat and tidy but after almost an hour trying to figure it out I got LAZY again so here you go!









From Seasonic SS- 550ES to a XFX XXX 850 Pro Semi Modular:


----------



## basumba01




----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basumba01*
> 
> Can I join the club? My Phantom is more than a year old and it is still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still a ton of stuff I need (want) to do like do a custom WC.
> But the most important thing is I love this case! It's so versatile and Bad Ass Lookin!
> 
> Comments are greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you click on "join the club" button on the front page? If so I'm sure you you be added to the list shortly if you have not then do that and go ahead and consider yourself part of the group and you can add the our banner to your sig if you want.


----------



## basumba01

@kgtuning - Thanks for the info. I'll try that right now.


----------



## Phelan

Nice rig! What's the story on the Prod behind it







?..


----------



## basumba01

@Phelan - Thank you







But your Red Rover is wayyyyyyy nicer







You got sharp eyes too.









Here's the link for that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/4650


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basumba01*
> 
> @Phelan - Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your Red Rover is wayyyyyyy nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got sharp eyes too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link for that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/4650


Thanks! They all start somewhere. Red Rover looked not much different than yours in it's initial configuration.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basumba01*
> 
> @kgtuning - Thanks for the info. I'll try that right now.


no problem. but you can seriously consider yourself part of the group and no worries we will get you added to the list.


----------



## basumba01

@Phelan - It Does!







I love them red sleeved cables. I'll probably pick up my own at Microcenter this week, I'm just waiting for them to re-stock the 8 pin PCIE extension. I want it all white. It sucks that they dont have Alchemy cables though.

Does anyone have any idea when the Swiftech H220 is going to be released? I am currently in a dilemma on whether I should get a XSPC kit right now or wait for the H220.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basumba01*
> 
> @Phelan - It Does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them red sleeved cables. I'll probably pick up my own at Microcenter this week, I'm just waiting for them to re-stock the 8 pin PCIE extension. I want it all white. It sucks that they dont have Alchemy cables though.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when the Swiftech H220 is going to be released? I am currently in a dilemma on whether I should get a XSPC kit right now or wait for the H220.


H220 hands down, and the end of next month.


----------



## strych9

Sorry guys, had been really busy over the last few weeks and I have no pc currently, so couldn't update the owners' list. All lists have been updated now.


----------



## basumba01

@kgtuning - Big thanks for the info. I just registered.







I'm proud to be part of the thread.

@Phelan - I thought so, and the price just hits the spot! I'm loving how you modded your Red Rover's Power supply. Thats genius! No more messy wires to route


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Sorry guys, had been really busy over the last few weeks and I have no pc currently, so couldn't update the owners' list. All lists have been updated now.


Thank you sir!

@Basumba01 you are very welcome.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basumba01*
> 
> @kgtuning - Big thanks for the info. I just registered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud to be part of the thread.
> 
> @Phelan - I thought so, and the price just hits the spot! I'm loving how you modded your Red Rover's Power supply. Thats genius! No more messy wires to route


Thanks! I actually have them coming out of the original location now for my next build, mini-me, since the PSU will mount in the front sideways. Here's a pic of the new wiring on it:


----------



## Joel18

Finished my Phantom build


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Finished my Phantom build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks really good! I love the custom painting on those plastic strips


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Finished my Phantom build


I like it. Looks like mine with the blue striping and lights.


----------



## frozenwings

For anyone interested, the Phantom 630 is up on Newegg now.


----------



## EdenSB

Came here looking for information on this case I'm thinking of buying, called Phantom V1000 (completely different brand I think though) - starting to wish I could buy one of these Phantoms instead!


----------



## patrickjane

any one know how to take apart a nzxt fz 140 fan?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickjane*
> 
> any one know how to take apart a nzxt fz 140 fan?


Here's a guide for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1241140/nzxt-fz-series-fan-blade-removal-paint-guide


----------



## patrickjane

thx


----------



## qiplayer

I just readed through of the last 250 pages of this thread, mostly watching the pictures.

It was very interesting.
I quite envy you that are able to customize the cases in this amazing way.

I was planning to put a 420 rad on top of my phantom but for now cooling with water the 2 gtx680 isn't worth much performancewise.

I keep following this thread.

Good job guys


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I just readed through of the last 250 pages of this thread, mostly watching the pictures.
> 
> It was very interesting.
> I quite envy you that are able to customize the cases in this amazing way.
> 
> I was planning to put a 420 rad on top of my phantom but for now cooling with water the 2 gtx680 isn't worth much performancewise.
> 
> I keep following this thread.
> 
> Good job guys


If you do try the 420 route make sure you measure twice because they huge radiators. I have two in my other rig. there isn't much room above the motherboard.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> If you do try the 420 route make sure you measure twice because they huge radiators. I have two in my other rig. there isn't much room above the motherboard.


Yeah! Thanks for the advice.

For the lenght and large width the actual 280 magiccool radiator fits perfectly.
But the idea was to put 2 fan above under the cover (I already have this setup for the 280), then under the fans the 420 rad, then 3 fans and under them the 280 radiator with other 2 fans.
Practically a sandwich with 2 burgers









But yeah I must calculate very well how and what to put first.
I did some measurements and the ram blocks are almost in the way.

Right now I sent the psu to repair and I'm gonna do the same for the mobo.
So I will look at this only when everything is back and in the case I put same biiig and hot gpu's to replace my 680's.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'll check out dimensions tonight when I get home and see what I can find out for ya.


Were you able to find out about the E-ATX boards?


----------



## [email protected]

I got a question Does the Corsair H100 regular version fit the NZXT 820 version case? Can it be mounted on the top with no problems? No modding involved i hope? Cuz i plan on getting a new case asasp.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Finished my Phantom build


very beautiful case! if it was me i would have installed the Rad around the other way and have the tubes avoid the exhaust fan but that's just me plus i have no idea on your Ram clearance with that installation. However your case looks so shiny as heck. You didn't custom paint it or did you just polish it? So beautiful! lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basumba01*


While i think the colors look cool cuz it has a Tron feel but this is NOT real. You clearly need to learn how to set your camera settings right. That isn't a real photo dude. You clearly pressed something on your camera. Fix it again and post proper pictures.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *basumba01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While i think the colors look cool cuz it has a Tron feel but this is NOT real. You clearly need to learn how to set your camera settings right. That isn't a real photo dude. You clearly pressed something on your camera. Fix it again and post proper pictures.
Click to expand...

It's called inversion. There are a lot of photographers that use Inverse photography. He doesn't need to reshoot anything, it's fine the way it is.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> While i think the colors look cool cuz it has a Tron feel but this is NOT real. You clearly need to learn how to set your camera settings right. That isn't a real photo dude. You clearly pressed something on your camera. Fix it again and post proper pictures.


I'd also like to ask you to learn to citique constructively, as well as avoid double and triple posting. If you looked, his previous posts included non-inverted shots.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Finished my Phantom build


Nice work!


----------



## Ice009

X-Nine : Are you able to find out if the Phantom 630 can fit E-ATX sized boards. You said you would get back to me a few days ago, but you didn't.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> X-Nine : Are you able to find out if the Phantom 630 can fit E-ATX sized boards. You said you would get back to me a few days ago, but you didn't.


E-ATX like Asrock OC or ASUS formula V? 12" X 10.1"? I would say yes, heres a link to their site. http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/phantom_630


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> X-Nine : Are you able to find out if the Phantom 630 can fit E-ATX sized boards. You said you would get back to me a few days ago, but you didn't.


well if it fits XL-ATX it should fit E-ATX as the XL is at least 1" longer.


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> very beautiful case! if it was me i would have installed the Rad around the other way and have the tubes avoid the exhaust fan but that's just me plus i have no idea on your Ram clearance with that installation. However your case looks so shiny as heck. You didn't custom paint it or did you just polish it? So beautiful! lol.


Thanks, umm my ram clearance is 1 or 2mm so i have used kingston hyperX genesis low profile ram, its a tight squeeze but it fits







i have not changed the paint one the case only round the grills, i just wipe it down and polish the case because of finger, i found this at the supermarket its called VIVA tv & computer screen wipes and that has anti lint wet cloths and has a cloth that polish's


----------



## Joel18

hey Guys.
thinking about upgrading my graphics but im budget constraint to about $280 maximum. i have found two cards, its ether the Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC 2GB for $250 including shipping or the Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz OC 2GB for $270 including shipping. Witch one should i get??


----------



## frozenwings

If you can spare the extra 20 bucks up front, this 7950 is 299.99 with a 20 dollar rebate. So $280 after rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006

Also comes with Crysis 3 and Bioshock (I'm guessing Bioshock Infinite, could be wrong.)


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozenwings*
> 
> If you can spare the extra 20 bucks up front, this 7950 is 299.99 with a 20 dollar rebate. So $280 after rebate.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006
> 
> Also comes with Crysis 3 and Bioshock (I'm guessing Bioshock Infinite, could be wrong.)


im in Australia and for me to get that it would cost me an extra $60 just to get it shipped to me and to get it in AUS it would cost me $355, its out of the two cards that i stated above..


----------



## frozenwings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> im in Australia and for me to get that it would cost me an extra $60 just to get it shipped to me and to get it in AUS it would cost me $355, its out of the two cards that i stated above..


Ah, I apologize. Didn't know you were in Australia. Between the two, I'd grab the 7870 for sure in that case.


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozenwings*
> 
> Ah, I apologize. Didn't know you were in Australia. Between the two, I'd grab the 7870 for sure in that case.


No problem, thanks mate for the feedback much appreciated


----------



## Snoopyslr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozenwings*
> 
> If you can spare the extra 20 bucks up front, this 7950 is 299.99 with a 20 dollar rebate. So $280 after rebate.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006
> 
> Also comes with Crysis 3 and Bioshock (I'm guessing Bioshock Infinite, could be wrong.)


This^ I got the 7950 for Christmas and I love it. I got 4 free games with mine too. Hitman Absolution, Farcry3, and 2 others I haven't even installed lol


----------



## qiplayer

Unless you wanna keep it for several years get a used card









Guys!
This is a 280 slim rad fitting on top of my phantom


Yeah I still have to cut abit the inside of the cover but
it means I can put 2 fans and another 420 rad with 3 fans under it and it would fit perfectly.







)

for now waiting to get back from support my mobo and psu


----------



## hyperkite

Finished Rig 1-31-2013...

Have a few things left I would like to do.
Custom cables, card reader, interior lighting,
another DVD burner, mod side window. Water cooling,
looking at Switfech h220 as a project. I would like to add a Mural to my case,
Have to brush up on my painting skills. I have a theme in my head so I will see

Any suggestions please comment and great to be here


----------



## apav

Hi guys, I'm sure this has been asked before but I wanted to ask you guys. I wanted to buy an NZXT stock 200mm fan for the spot on the side door that didn't come with a fan.. But I have a CM Hyper 212 EVO and I'm not sure if the 200mm fan will fit in my case, obviously the 212 is very tall. Anyone tried a 200mm fan with a Hyper 212 and does it fit with the side door on? If it doesn't what kind of slim fans would you recommend that fits the mounting holes on the side door?

Also, one of the fan blades on my 120mm fan on the side door broke off. I started hearing rattling sounds and when I opened it up I found the broken piece fall right out. If I email NZXT will they replace one of the 120mm fans for free (warranty?) or will I have to buy it from somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm sure this has been asked before but I wanted to ask you guys. I wanted to buy an NZXT stock 200mm fan for the spot on the side door that didn't come with a fan.. But I have a CM Hyper 212 EVO and I'm not sure if the 200mm fan will fit in my case, obviously the 212 is very tall. Anyone tried a 200mm fan with a Hyper 212 and does it fit with the side door on? If it doesn't what kind of slim fans would you recommend that fits the mounting holes on the side door?
> 
> Thanks!


Quoted from the front page:
Quote:


> Large CPU Coolers that will NOT fit with NZXT 200mm fan installed:
> Corsair H70 with rear mounted radiator
> Silver Arrow
> *Hyper 212+*
> Thermaltake FRIO OCK
> Megahalems (will fit with Xigmatek 200mm fan though)


So it looks like it's a no. It wouldn't fit with my Thermaltake Frio if that size comparison helps.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> Quoted from the front page:
> So it looks like it's a no. It wouldn't fit with my Thermaltake Frio if that size comparison helps.


Thanks! I saw the front page, but I have the EVO, didn't know if that was different in size or not. I'd imagine no, since they look practically the same. Hmm, what kind of slim fans can I install there then?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Thanks! I saw the front page, but I have the EVO, didn't know if that was different in size or not. I'd imagine no, since they look practically the same. Hmm, what kind of slim fans can I install there then?


It appears they are basically the same height (<0.5mm difference). And IIRC someone fit a Xigmatek fan on the side with their NH-D14. Might wanna search around for that.

EDIT: Looks like this is it here.


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm sure this has been asked before but I wanted to ask you guys. I wanted to buy an NZXT stock 200mm fan for the spot on the side door that didn't come with a fan.. But I have a CM Hyper 212 EVO and I'm not sure if the 200mm fan will fit in my case, obviously the 212 is very tall. Anyone tried a 200mm fan with a Hyper 212 and does it fit with the side door on? If it doesn't what kind of slim fans would you recommend that fits the mounting holes on the side door?
> 
> Also, one of the fan blades on my 120mm fan on the side door broke off. I started hearing rattling sounds and when I opened it up I found the broken piece fall right out. If I email NZXT will they replace one of the 120mm fans for free (warranty?) or will I have to buy it from somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!


I tried NZXT200mm yesterday on side door and it does not work with Hyper 212 EVO. I was trying to close door and
could not figure out why door was not closing, well duh. As was said before, you will need a slim 200mm to work.
I know the only fans that bolt right are NZXT fans. I do not know if that apply s to side door also...
I would say for the Hyper EVO, I might only need maybe 1/2". 1 " would be plenty. Those 8 nipples are stopping
my fan placement.


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Thanks! I saw the front page, but I have the EVO, didn't know if that was different in size or not. I'd imagine no, since they look practically the same. Hmm, what kind of slim fans can I install there then?
> 
> 
> 
> It appears they are basically the same height (<0.5mm difference). And IIRC someone fit a Xigmatek fan on the side with their NH-D14. Might wanna search around for that.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like this is it here.
Click to expand...

Thanks for helping me also, just looked at the thread for modifying fan.
Thanks


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> Thanks for helping me also, just looked at the thread for modifying fan.
> Thanks


No prob glad to help


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> No prob glad to help


Thank you







I'm guessing the Noctua is taller so this should be no prob for the Hyper 212.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> E-ATX like Asrock OC or ASUS formula V? 12" X 10.1"? I would say yes, heres a link to their site. http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/phantom_630


Yeah, E-ATX boards like the Asus Rampage 4 Extreme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> well if it fits XL-ATX it should fit E-ATX as the XL is at least 1" longer.


XL is completely different. It's longer, whereas, E-ATX can be much wider.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Yeah, E-ATX boards like the Asus Rampage 4 Extreme.
> XL is completely different. It's longer, whereas, E-ATX can be much wider.


E-ATX are 12" x 10 or 12" x 10.1 or 12" x 10.39 or 12" x 10.5 or 12" x 10.6 or 12" x 10.7 these are all the E-ATX board sizes.

XL-ATX are 13.58" x 10.39 btw Newegg only has 2 XL-ATX boards listed.

So as I said before the XL-ATX boards are ROUGHLY an 1" longer.


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> well if it fits XL-ATX it should fit E-ATX as the XL is at least 1" longer.


Are you sure about that, because I would consider this case for a new build if it will fit EATX
From what I can tell they are pretty different in size

E-ATX - 13 in x 12 in
XL-ATX - 10.3 in x 13.5 in


----------



## Joel18

Hey guys I just bought a Gigabyte radeon hd 7870 OC 2Gb card



I'm very happy with it


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> well if it fits XL-ATX it should fit E-ATX as the XL is at least 1" longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that, because I would consider this case for a new build if it will fit EATX
> From what I can tell they are pretty different in size
> 
> E-ATX - 13 in x 12 in
> XL-ATX - 10.3 in x 13.5 in
Click to expand...

XLATX IS smaller than EATX, you are correct.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> Are you sure about that, because I would consider this case for a new build if it will fit EATX
> From what I can tell they are pretty different in size
> 
> E-ATX - 13 in x 12 in
> XL-ATX - 10.3 in x 13.5 in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> XLATX IS smaller than EATX, you are correct.


OK well I dont know what sites you guys are looking at but I got all those sizes off newegg, there were 16 E-ATX boards and only 2 XL-ATX boards. Seeing as the Phantom 630 is bigger than the one we are all using I'd say E-ATX will fit. There are 2 boards on newegg that are SSI EEB form factor dual cpu that are 12" x 13".

@Kgtuning can you please take my off the list of owners as I am sick and tired of coming in here and trying to help out others and having it thrown back in my face, I will no longer be coming back into this club and I am sad to say I am almost contemplating selling my case for something else, this is the very reason why no one ever sees me trying to offer help, some people are either too lazy or too stupid to try and figure out this for them selves. Thank you for allowing me to be apart of this club but I am sad to say enough is enough and farewell.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> XLATX IS smaller than EATX, you are correct.


It's not a matter of EATX or XLATX being larger or smaller than the other. XLATX is generally longer than ATX while EATX is slightly longer (though usually shorter than XLATX) and wider. Now these are general statements and there are many exceptions.

What you need to be concerned about mostly is whether the case will support the PCIe slots (you will need more cutouts for an XLATX to utilize all the slots) and whether the case has the correct mounting holes. These are things easily figured out from the manufacturers specifications...


----------



## IT Diva

I figured some one would have had this E-ATX thing figured out already









It actually looks iffy, and depends on exactly which E-ATX board you choose.

In the gallery on the NZXT site, the one is shown with a Gigabyte, G1 Sniper 3, which specs at 12 X 10.39, while the Asus RIVE specs at 12 X 10.7, just over a quarter inch wider, which from looking at this review video, could be an issue, where the Gigabyte board fits:

Check at 6:28 and notice that the area for the mobo is not flat with the area where the grommets are, it sits somewhat set in from the surface where the grommets are.

http://www.3dgameman.com/reviews/1410/nzxt-phantom-630-case-video-review

If you watch up to 7:30, you can see a good shot of the mobo standoff and where it sits relative to the rubber grommets.

The pics in this review:

http://pro-clockers.com/cases/2677-nzxt-phantom-630-modular-ultra-case.html?start=3

show more clearly how the recess for the mobo tray area ramps out at the bottom and forward edge.

It looks like it would be impossible to categorically say that it will or will not accept an E-ATX mobo, since not all E-ATX boards are the full width of the specification.

It obviously accpets the 10.39" wide Sniper 3, but only a trial would tell if the wider 10.7" RIVE would fit for sure.

Darlene


----------



## joeyxl

Ah jeez guys. Draven is correct. This is just stupid...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> OK well I dont know what sites you guys are looking at but I got all those sizes off newegg, there were 16 E-ATX boards and only 2 XL-ATX boards. Seeing as the Phantom 630 is bigger than the one we are all using I'd say E-ATX will fit. There are 2 boards on newegg that are SSI EEB form factor dual cpu that are 12" x 13".
> 
> @Kgtuning can you please take my off the list of owners as I am sick and tired of coming in here and trying to help out others and having it thrown back in my face, I will no longer be coming back into this club and I am sad to say I am almost contemplating selling my case for something else, this is the very reason why no one ever sees me trying to offer help, some people are either too lazy or too stupid to try and figure out this for them selves. Thank you for allowing me to be apart of this club but I am sad to say enough is enough and farewell.


If that is what you want. Hate to see anyone leave but I understand.


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> OK well I dont know what sites you guys are looking at but I got all those sizes off newegg, there were 16 E-ATX boards and only 2 XL-ATX boards. Seeing as the Phantom 630 is bigger than the one we are all using I'd say E-ATX will fit. There are 2 boards on newegg that are SSI EEB form factor dual cpu that are 12" x 13".
> 
> @Kgtuning can you please take my off the list of owners as I am sick and tired of coming in here and trying to help out others and having it thrown back in my face, I will no longer be coming back into this club and I am sad to say I am almost contemplating selling my case for something else, this is the very reason why no one ever sees me trying to offer help, some people are either too lazy or too stupid to try and figure out this for them selves. Thank you for allowing me to be apart of this club but I am sad to say enough is enough and farewell.


No one is throwing it back in your face! I appreciate your advice.
People are just trying to work out what fits before they drop a bunch of money on the case + shipping before finding out it doesn't work. Pretty reasonable to me I think

SSI EEB and EATX both specify a 12" X 13" motherboard, but the mounting holes are in different locations


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> No one is throwing it back in your face! I appreciate your advice.
> People are just trying to work out what fits before they drop a bunch of money on the case + shipping before finding out it doesn't work. Pretty reasonable to me I think
> 
> SSI EEB and EATX both specify a 12" X 13" motherboard, but the mounting holes are in different locations


OK so this is what should have happend in the first place....zer0sum what kind of board are you planning on using for this case? is there a specific brand? form factor? what are you looking for in specs? Intal or AMD? one cpu or two?


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> OK so this is what should have happend in the first place....zer0sum what kind of board are you planning on using for this case? is there a specific brand? form factor? what are you looking for in specs? Intal or AMD? one cpu or two?


Ahh, now thats where it gets complicated. You are not going to like me









I am leaning more towards the ASUS KGPE-D16 which is SSIEEB and 12x13" but will most likely fit with some modifications if an EATX fits

Or perhaps one of the dual G34 Supermicro boards

But it could even be an SWTX quad G34 board but I think they will definitely need a bigger case and some custom mounting.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> Ahh, now thats where it gets complicated. You are not going to like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning more towards the ASUS KGPE-D16 which is SSIEEB and 12x13" but will most likely fit with some modifications if an EATX fits
> 
> Or perhaps one of the dual G34 Supermicro boards
> 
> But it could even be an SWTX quad G34 board but I think they will definitely need a bigger case and some custom mounting.


Well seeing those I can tell they dont look like they are gonna fit but wow def not going mainstream huh lol


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> Ahh, now thats where it gets complicated. You are not going to like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning more towards the ASUS KGPE-D16 which is SSIEEB and 12x13" but will most likely fit with some modifications if an EATX fits
> 
> Or perhaps one of the dual G34 Supermicro boards
> 
> But it could even be an SWTX quad G34 board but I think they will definitely need a bigger case and some custom mounting.


If you're looking at workstation / server boards, why are you even looking at the 630, when the 810 and 820 both have support for EEB and CEB, and would make a much better choice overall for that kind of a build.

At 12 X 13, it would completely cover the cable grommets, of which there's only the one column, unlike the 810 or 820 which have 2, so cable access to the mobo would be a real isssue, unless you don't care how $h*tty it looks.

The 810 is certainly cost competitive, actually cheaper than the 630.

Darlene


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> If you're looking at workstation / server boards, why are you even looking at the 630, when the 810 and 820 both have support for EEB and CEB, and would make a much better choice overall for that kind of a build.
> 
> At 12 X 13, it would completely cover the cable grommets, of which there's only the one column, unlike the 810 or 820 which have 2, so cable access to the mobo would be a real isssue, unless you don't care how $h*tty it looks.
> 
> The 810 is certainly cost competitive, actually cheaper than the 630.
> 
> Darlene


Because this is OCN and I want to fit it into the smallest quietest case possible with water cooling









Thanks to all of you for your advice!!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> Because this is OCN and I want to fit it into the smallest quietest case possible with water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your advice!!


And you buy your shoes and underwear two sizes too small as well . . . .









Just wonderin'


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And you buy your shoes and underwear two sizes too small as well . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderin'


That is irrelevant and not very creative thinking.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> That is irrelevant and not very creative thinking.


But it is relevant,

If you wear shoes that are significantly too small, your ability to function at your normal efficiency level is measurably diminished.

If you spend your day with a non-stop wedgie, you won't be at your normal levels either.

If you cover all the cable management grommets and cramp the limited remaining space with the extra tubing of a dual processor setup and bunches of cables that can't take advantage of the normal level of cable management options, you've already crippled the sytem before you ever power it up, not to mention the extra noise from the all the airflow obstructions.

Trying to use a 630 for a dual processor / workstation sized mobo setup is about as sensible as trying to herd kittens into a shoebox.

Darlene


----------



## MrKJ

Loving the case

Anybody know if this rad will fit without any issues?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> Loving the case
> 
> Anybody know if this rad will fit without any issues?


360 Rads need a bracket made for the top of the case and I do believe Kaged makes them, there is a link in the OP under large liquid cooling rads, I don't see the dimensions on the page so I cant see how thick it is either, but you will need to mod the top of the case. Hope this helps


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> 360 Rads need a bracket made for the top of the case and I do believe Kaged makes them, there is a link in the OP under large liquid cooling rads, I don't see the dimensions on the page so I cant see how thick it is either, but you will need to mod the top of the case. Hope this helps


unfortunately Kaged no longer makes radiator mounts for people. That is a 60mm thick radiator Draven. To run it push/pull will be very difficult. Even just pull will be a challenge but I like stuff like that personally. lol I have 2 Alphacool 420's UT60's going into my Switch so metal fab is what I love to do. If you have the tools and skill I'd so go for it.


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> 360 Rads need a bracket made for the top of the case and I do believe Kaged makes them, there is a link in the OP under large liquid cooling rads, I don't see the dimensions on the page so I cant see how thick it is either, but you will need to mod the top of the case. Hope this helps


Thanks for the info







I was looking at a thinner rad in the beginning, but I was advised that a thicker one is more efficient for cooling the components.
I was also considering maybe getting a 240 for the top (shifted to the right a bit to make space) and a 120 in the back in case I had space issues.
I'll look around for that bracket though thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> unfortunately Kaged no longer makes radiator mounts for people. That is a 60mm thick radiator Draven. To run it push/pull will be very difficult. Even just pull will be a challenge but I like stuff like that personally. lol I have 2 Alphacool 420's UT60's going into my Switch so metal fab is what I love to do. If you have the tools and skill I'd so go for it.


Well there goes that bracket idea.. -.-
Hm yea I hoped that wouldn't be too much of an issue, but with 25mm thick fans that will get pretty bulky. I could downscale to a thinner rad though as mentioned above or even just use two. In case it would work I would want to mount the 360 on top with 3 120mm fans.
Sadly I am pretty much a noob regarding w/c and I am putting my first build together with this, so that won't be an option for me








Except you are for hire of course xD


----------



## X-Nine

FCPU, PPC and SideWinder all carry radiator mounting brackets. Check out UN Designs brackets.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at a thinner rad in the beginning, but I was advised that a thicker one is more efficient for cooling the components.
> I was also considering maybe getting a 240 for the top (shifted to the right a bit to make space) and a 120 in the back in case I had space issues.
> I'll look around for that bracket though thanks!
> Well there goes that bracket idea.. -.-
> Hm yea I hoped that wouldn't be too much of an issue, but with 25mm thick fans that will get pretty bulky. I could downscale to a thinner rad though as mentioned above or even just use two. In case it would work I would want to mount the 360 on top with 3 120mm fans.
> Sadly I am pretty much a noob regarding w/c and I am putting my first build together with this, so that won't be an option for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you are for hire of course xD


Well could go with 2 XSPC EX240 in push pull that's what I did


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And you buy your shoes and underwear two sizes too small as well . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderin'


If you allow me a critik, you wanna do this, why don't you take a picture from google then calculate in proportion what would be the biggest board to fit?

About choosing a phantom, I think it's a good choice if you really like the design, or if you wanna use the fans that it is projected to have.
If it's not so you must like to cut and customize or I'm sure there are better cases for just watercooling and saving space.

By the way, waiting for gk110


----------



## dartuil

hello can someone tell me what size of fan is on bottom inside?
where u put the little hdd cage

thank you


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at a thinner rad in the beginning, but I was advised that a thicker one is more efficient for cooling the components.
> I was also considering maybe getting a 240 for the top (shifted to the right a bit to make space) and a 120 in the back in case I had space issues.
> I'll look around for that bracket though thanks!
> Well there goes that bracket idea.. -.-
> Hm yea I hoped that wouldn't be too much of an issue, but with 25mm thick fans that will get pretty bulky. I could downscale to a thinner rad though as mentioned above or even just use two. In case it would work I would want to mount the 360 on top with 3 120mm fans.
> Sadly I am pretty much a noob regarding w/c and I am putting my first build together with this, so that won't be an option for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you are for hire of course xD


unfortunately I don't fabricate for anyone. I just don't have the time, sorry. Like Xnine said above there are other options for brackets. Maybe a sealed system would be a better fit for you? ie.. H80 or something along those lines.


----------



## iEATu

Has anyone else had this problem before?
I don't want to put my 9800 GTX+ next to my GTX 480 because then that would block the fans from the GTX 480, and if I try to put the 9800 GTX+ on the bottom PCI-E slot, part of the 9800 GTX+ gets in the way because of some bigger heatsink I guess that is at the GPU die. I was thinking of using a PCI-E riser cable, but that's kind of awkward and then I would have to have the 9800 GTX+ higher above the mobo so then air wouldnt come out the back completely. Some would go in the case.


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> FCPU, PPC and SideWinder all carry radiator mounting brackets. Check out UN Designs brackets.


Thanks, I'll check them out!
Preferably I would like to avoid mounting my rad outside the casing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Well could go with 2 XSPC EX240 in push pull that's what I did


I'll first be hooking up one CPU block only, and later two GPU blocks after I've gotten used to the whole w/c business. Wouldn't two 240 be a bit overkill?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> unfortunately I don't fabricate for anyone. I just don't have the time, sorry. Like Xnine said above there are other options for brackets. Maybe a sealed system would be a better fit for you? ie.. H80 or something along those lines.


Well it was worth a try







I already own an H60 to cool my CPU, which is sandwiched nicely away at the backpanel between two fans.

I am just hoping that maybe someone has used a 360 rad that fits without getting to work on the casing.. I don't think I could do that and I don't want to get rid of my casing, I like it too much.
I guess to get optimal cooling out of it I would need a thick rad, which will mean I'll have to measure everything down to the last mm to make it fit. Worst case I'll probably have to go with using two rads, since brackets would only be my last option.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> Thanks, I'll check them out!
> Preferably I would like to avoid mounting my rad outside the casing though.
> I'll first be hooking up one CPU block only, and later two GPU blocks after I've gotten used to the whole w/c business. Wouldn't two 240 be a bit overkill?
> Well it was worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already own an H60 to cool my CPU, which is sandwiched nicely away at the backpanel between two fans.
> 
> I am just hoping that maybe someone has used a 360 rad that fits without getting to work on the casing.. I don't think I could do that and I don't want to get rid of my casing, I like it too much.
> I guess to get optimal cooling out of it I would need a thick rad, which will mean I'll have to measure everything down to the last mm to make it fit. Worst case I'll probably have to go with using two rads, since brackets would only be my last option.


a decent thin radiator can be good. I run a thin 360 but I just to cool my cpu in my Phantom, my Switch is/will be a different story.







. what cpu are you running?


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> a decent thin radiator can be good. I run a thin 360 but I just to cool my cpu in my Phantom, my Switch is/will be a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . what cpu are you running?


I was looking at this new one here at first: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=33851
An Intel Core i7 2600K at 3.4GHz (not overclocked).
A thin rad would fit perfectly I think, the only issue would be that after adding the CPU, I will also add 2 GPU blocks to the loop :/ and to my knowledge that is on the border of being cooled efficiently to my desire with a thin one. (I am mostly getting w/c because I want to start overclocking







)


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> I was looking at this new one here at first: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=33851
> An Intel Core i7 2600K at 3.4GHz (not overclocked).
> A thin rad would fit perfectly I think, the only issue would be that after adding the CPU, I will also add 2 GPU blocks to the loop :/ and to my knowledge that is on the border of being cooled efficiently to my desire with a thin one. (I am mostly getting w/c because I want to start overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Just look at my build log for Nightmare I am using 2 EX240 rads to cool a 3570k and a 6990 gpu and my temps stay around 28 on idle and doesn't go over 70 under load.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello can someone tell me what size of fan is on bottom inside?
> where u put the little hdd cage
> 
> thank you


up


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Just look at my build log for Nightmare I am using 2 EX240 rads to cool a 3570k and a 6990 gpu and my temps stay around 28 on idle and doesn't go over 70 under load.


Where exactly did you place them in the casing? My room is already pretty hot sadly, so getting below that ambient temp won't be possible anyways -.-
And did you overclock?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> Where exactly did you place them in the casing? My room is already pretty hot sadly, so getting below that ambient temp won't be possible anyways -.-
> And did you overclock?


One in the top and one in the bottom and yes I did over clock to 4.6gigs


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> One in the top and one in the bottom and yes I did over clock to 4.6gigs


Wow that looks awesome man!
That will be something to consider then, the rads look like they're both 60mm thick right? Did you have to temper with the casing on top to screw in the rad?
I do see that you took out the bays in the bottom, which is also something I am most likely going to do, so this might not even be the worst idea hehe
Is your casing on the floor though? Because mine is and having the rad down there sucking in air wouldn't be the best thing for my dust situation :/
I just posed my measurements and my current setup here if you wanna check it out, maybe you see something similar and can give me a heads up on what to take special precautions on








http://www.overclock.net/t/1349738/first-time-water-cooling-any-help-is-appreciated/30#post_19258453


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> Wow that looks awesome man!
> That will be something to consider then, the rads look like they're both 60mm thick right? Did you have to temper with the casing on top to screw in the rad?
> I do see that you took out the bays in the bottom, which is also something I am most likely going to do, so this might not even be the worst idea hehe
> Is your casing on the floor though? Because mine is and having the rad down there sucking in air wouldn't be the best thing for my dust situation :/
> I just posed my measurements and my current setup here if you wanna check it out, maybe you see something similar and can give me a heads up on what to take special precautions on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1349738/first-time-water-cooling-any-help-is-appreciated/30#post_19258453


the rads are only 35.5mm thick and both rads are on exhaust blowing out, front fan and rear fan are intake, the top rad is held inplace with the brackets that came with the case.



Yes my case is on the floor but I did use some wood blocks to raise it up for better airflow.


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> the rads are only 35.5mm thick and both rads are on exhaust blowing out, front fan and rear fan are intake, the top rad is held inplace with the brackets that came with the case.
> 
> Yes my case is on the floor but I did use some wood blocks to raise it up for better airflow.


From the looks you could have gotten an even thicker one on the bottom, any major drawbacks that didn't make you do so?
Wouldn't it be even more efficient to have the lower rad suck in along with the front fan and the two side ones, and the top one blow out along with the fans in the back? Airflow wise, that is.

And off I go to search these parts haha Hopefully they are somewhere around here. So mounting a 240mm rad that is 35.5mm thick won't be an issue then, that's good news. Do you recon a 360 or a 240 that is a bit thicker would be mountable up top as well with these standard brackets?

Once again, thank you for your help!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But it is relevant,
> 
> If you wear shoes that are significantly too small, your ability to function at your normal efficiency level is measurably diminished.
> 
> If you spend your day with a non-stop wedgie, you won't be at your normal levels either.
> 
> If you cover all the cable management grommets and cramp the limited remaining space with the extra tubing of a dual processor setup and bunches of cables that can't take advantage of the normal level of cable management options, you've already crippled the sytem before you ever power it up, not to mention the extra noise from the all the airflow obstructions.
> 
> Trying to use a 630 for a dual processor / workstation sized mobo setup is about as sensible as trying to herd kittens into a shoebox.
> 
> Darlene


Uh you are arguing for the point of arguing. You are trying to tell someone not to try something because you don't like the idea. It could turn out awesome with just a little work. Who cares where the stock cut outs are, as if they are the only options for routing cables?

I think the idea is cool as hell and would love to see it done. That is half the point of this site after all, trying to see if it can be done.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> From the looks you could have gotten an even thicker one on the bottom, any major drawbacks that didn't make you do so?
> Wouldn't it be even more efficient to have the lower rad suck in along with the front fan and the two side ones, and the top one blow out along with the fans in the back? Airflow wise, that is.
> 
> And off I go to search these parts haha Hopefully they are somewhere around here. So mounting a 240mm rad that is 35.5mm thick won't be an issue then, that's good news. Do you recon a 360 or a 240 that is a bit thicker would be mountable up top as well with these standard brackets?
> 
> Once again, thank you for your help!


The only problem with a thicker rad is hitting the ram, so you may need to bend the brackets by pulling the rad away from the motherboard, and thick rad to thin rad you're only looking at a couple of degrees and I'm not that picky plus I like my stuff symmetrical lol


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> The only problem with a thicker rad is hitting the ram, so you may need to bend the brackets by pulling the rad away from the motherboard, and thick rad to thin rad you're only looking at a couple of degrees and I'm not that picky plus I like my stuff symmetrical lol


I found my brackets, and damn, they look teeny haha
That's a valid point and good aesthetic argument^^
I don't quite seem to grasp on how exactly to attach the brackets in the casing though, so I'll have to search that somewhere in here I guess. And also check out if they can support a 360.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> I found my brackets, and damn, they look teeny haha
> That's a valid point and good aesthetic argument^^
> I don't quite seem to grasp on how exactly to attach the brackets in the casing though, so I'll have to search that somewhere in here I guess. And also check out if they can support a 360.


It won't support a 360 it will be off center and one end will tilt down and one end will most likely hit the fan blades. It's only for a 240 rad.


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> It won't support a 360 it will be off center and one end will tilt down and one end will most likely hit the fan blades. It's only for a 240 rad.


This helps out a lot in my decision making, thanks! I will probably copy your setup, if you are alright with that of course. Are you using any kind of filter to prevent the dust from collecting on your bottom rad? And did you take out the two side fans?

Checking out your build log, maybe I'll find an answer there hehe


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> This helps out a lot in my decision making, thanks! I will probably copy your setup, if you are alright with that of course. Are you using any kind of filter to prevent the dust from collecting on your bottom rad? And did you take out the two side fans?
> 
> Checking out your build log, maybe I'll find an answer there hehe


Glad I could help and yes that's why the build logs are there for people to use as a reference


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> I found my brackets, and damn, they look teeny haha
> That's a valid point and good aesthetic argument^^
> I don't quite seem to grasp on how exactly to attach the brackets in the casing though, so I'll have to search that somewhere in here I guess. And also check out if they can support a 360.


I would cut the brackets in half and dril 2, or 4 if necessary, new holes to mount the 360 from the original brackets spread further apart.


----------



## MrPotato53

Here's mine


----------



## Draven

@MrPotatoe53 Nice lookin rig you got there, how did you get that 360 rad there did you mod your case?


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I would cut the brackets in half and dril 2, or 4 if necessary, new holes to mount the 360 from the original brackets spread further apart.


Are you talking about the brackets that came with the case? If you cut these, you will end up with L shapes, two with 3 with 2 holes and one slim one with 1 hole. How would you attach that to the case?
That would be an option, it would pull the rad closer to the top then, so that the 200mm fans would need to go, but I guess it would also give exactly enough space to get 3 120mm fans on the rad.


----------



## MrPotato53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @MrPotatoe53 Nice lookin rig you got there, how did you get that 360 rad there did you mod your case?


I didn't mod anything. I use the screw hole for the 240mm rad, so essentially i just use the 6mm screw to attached the first two fan slot at the top of the case. Just like this method http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide#post14552716, except that i didn't use the fan as the holder.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @MrPotatoe53 Nice lookin rig you got there, how did you get that 360 rad there did you mod your case?


looks like he's using those brackets... see how its at an angle toward the front.


----------



## MrPotato53

there's still a small deflection at the tip of the rad (case front side)


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPotato53*
> 
> I didn't mod anything. I use the screw hole for the 240mm rad, so essentially i just use the 6mm screw to attached the first two fan slot at the top of the case. Just like this method http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide#post14552716, except that i didn't use the fan as the holder.


Well you did a great job


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPotato53*
> 
> I didn't mod anything. I use the screw hole for the 240mm rad, so essentially i just use the 6mm screw to attached the first two fan slot at the top of the case. Just like this method http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide#post14552716, except that i didn't use the fan as the holder.


What thickness does your rad have? So you are balancing your 360 rad just a tad bit more to the right on the two standard brackets that came with the case and are used for the 240?
I am debating my self whether to put in a 360 on the top or two 240, till now it didn't look possible to do it the first way without modding or a significant tilt of the rad. But your setup looks like its doable pretty well!


----------



## MrPotato53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> What thickness does your rad have? So you are balancing your 360 rad just a tad bit more to the right on the two standard brackets that came with the case and are used for the 240?
> I am debating my self whether to put in a 360 on the top or two 240, till now it didn't look possible to do it the first way without modding or a significant tilt of the rad. But your setup looks like its doable pretty well!


The thickness of my rad is 35.5 mm. If you want to put the 360mm rad on top without mod you could use this method: http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide#post14552716.

What I do is I use the screw hole for the 240mm bracket:


to secure these holes:


of course if you want to put another fan on top of the rad for push-pull it wont look good because of the screw (like this):


I figured using the small screw can reduce the deflection (I don't see any deflection). However, you would have to open up you front panel header because if you do it like this your 360 rad will go all the way until the front panel, and it will interfere with the front panel cable. You could open up the front panel, and reroute the cable to fit the rad (I have to remove the front panel USB 3 to fit my rad).

Or you could do like this:


You could see that he use the center fan to balance the rad.

The link also explains how to put 2 240 inside the case. Since I don't have a driller with me, I can't reposition my small HDD cage. That's why I just use a single 360 on top.


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPotato53*
> 
> The thickness of my rad is 35.5 mm. If you want to put the 360mm rad on top without mod you could use this method: http://www.overclock.net/t/1089921/nzxt-phantom-xspc-rasa-rx-rs240-guide#post14552716.
> 
> of course if you want to put another fan on top of the rad for push-pull it wont look good because of the screw (like this):
> 
> I figured using the small screw can reduce the deflection (I don't see any deflection). However, you would have to open up you front panel header because if you do it like this your 360 rad will go all the way until the front panel, and it will interfere with the front panel cable. You could open up the front panel, and reroute the cable to fit the rad (I have to remove the front panel USB 3 to fit my rad).
> 
> You could see that he use the center fan to balance the rad.
> 
> The link also explains how to put 2 240 inside the case. Since I don't have a driller with me, I can't reposition my small HDD cage. That's why I just use a single 360 on top.


Ahh very good then, I was considering this rad, but if 35.5mm fits I would like to go that extra 5cm difference to get a bit more cooling out of it. Which brand did you put in? I can't find alphacool with 35.5 measurements :/

Oh I see, you directly screwed in the 360 rad with the screws that came with it using the 240mm holes. Doesn't that set it off balance though? Or do the who tubes on the left cancel most of the tilt?
Yeah it would be a bit bulky, but in the post you linked he uses only one fan to keep the 360 in place, thus no small screws below it that will interfere. (I am not very convinced though that that is the best method to hold it in place xD)

Which cable do you mean exactly? The standard usb port one that tuns down from the top? I haven't installed anything in there except a DVD drive, which wouldn't bother me to move.

Would you rather have 2 240's in or stick with your one 360? I can't really decide what would be better :/ With one 360 I could tuck it away neatly on top but only go a max thickness of 35.5.
Two 240 would allow for one 60mm thick on the bottom and one 30 thick on the top. But I am not really fond of sucking air in directly from the bottom since my rig is on the floor and has already enough dust in it as it is with normal side intakes -.-


----------



## MrPotato53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> Ahh very good then, I was considering this rad, but if 35.5mm fits I would like to go that extra 5cm difference to get a bit more cooling out of it. Which brand did you put in? I can't find alphacool with 35.5 measurements :/
> 
> Oh I see, you directly screwed in the 360 rad with the screws that came with it using the 240mm holes. Doesn't that set it off balance though? Or do the who tubes on the left cancel most of the tilt?
> Yeah it would be a bit bulky, but in the post you linked he uses only one fan to keep the 360 in place, thus no small screws below it that will interfere. (I am not very convinced though that that is the best method to hold it in place xD)
> 
> Which cable do you mean exactly? The standard usb port one that tuns down from the top? I haven't installed anything in there except a DVD drive, which wouldn't bother me to move.
> 
> Would you rather have 2 240's in or stick with your one 360? I can't really decide what would be better :/ With one 360 I could tuck it away neatly on top but only go a max thickness of 35.5.
> Two 240 would allow for one 60mm thick on the bottom and one 30 thick on the top. But I am not really fond of sucking air in directly from the bottom since my rig is on the floor and has already enough dust in it as it is with normal side intakes -.-


I'm using this rad. The USB 3 from the top panel (the one beside the reset button). I removed it because I can't mount the rad with the cable (it's too stiff, so I can't bend it). My rad take out the first 5.25 inch bay (from the top). I suggest you can use the length of the rad and compare it with the case (I never really do this because I'm too lazy to measure anything).

I'm expecting to have some deflection/tilt towards the end of the rad, but somehow the screw are strong enough to hold the rad in place (and maybe because of the tubings on the left side). Just like you are, I'm not really convinced by having a single fan, but it's the only way to mount the 360 without any modding. You can use zip ties to hold the other end of the rad just to make sure everything balanced like it's supposed to be. This is a picture from my previous attempt to install the 360 rad on top, and there's a noticeable deflection. That's why I decided to use the small screw instead of using the longer screw and screw all the way from the fan to the rad. And compare it with the second pic where I use the small screw.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



you could see the rad tilting towards the front of the case


with small screw:




Most probably I would stick with my 360, mainly because one of my friend said that a 240mm rad would look 'small' inside the phantom. And another thing is that my res and pump took some spaces all the way to the bottom of the case, so it's impossible to mount another rad there. It just comes down to preference. But if you want to use the 240mm rad with the supplied bracket (assuming you want to retain the 200mm fan on top), I don't think you can do a push-pull config (kinda like this).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




there's no space to install push fan due to clearance issue with the motherboard



If you have a 360 on top, you could just add another 120 at the exhaust if you really need that extra cooling.


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPotato53*
> 
> I'm using this rad. The USB 3 from the top panel (the one beside the reset button). I removed it because I can't mount the rad with the cable (it's too stiff, so I can't bend it). My rad take out the first 5.25 inch bay (from the top). I suggest you can use the length of the rad and compare it with the case (I never really do this because I'm too lazy to measure anything).
> 
> I'm expecting to have some deflection/tilt towards the end of the rad, but somehow the screw are strong enough to hold the rad in place (and maybe because of the tubings on the left side). Just like you are, I'm not really convinced by having a single fan, but it's the only way to mount the 360 without any modding. You can use zip ties to hold the other end of the rad just to make sure everything balanced like it's supposed to be. This is a picture from my previous attempt to install the 360 rad on top, and there's a noticeable deflection. That's why I decided to use the small screw instead of using the longer screw and screw all the way from the fan to the rad. And compare it with the second pic where I use the small screw.
> 
> Most probably I would stick with my 360, mainly because one of my friend said that a 240mm rad would look 'small' inside the phantom. And another thing is that my res and pump took some spaces all the way to the bottom of the case, so it's impossible to mount another rad there. It just comes down to preference. But if you want to use the 240mm rad with the supplied bracket (assuming you want to retain the 200mm fan on top), I don't think you can do a push-pull config (kinda like this).
> 
> If you have a 360 on top, you could just add another 120 at the exhaust if you really need that extra cooling.


I see, yeah it seems that alphacool simply doesn't make a 35.5 model as far as I've seen. This would be a great alternative though.
Hm I don't think I want to remove any stock parts like that USB slot, mainly because I am not skilled enough to guarantee not to screw anything up and secondly because I don't think I could make it look nice again. That cable would indeed be a big hassle though if I tried to mount a 360 up there :/ I'll have to take exact measurements of that again, I didn't take that in account the first time around.

Mhm I am sure there would be a way to prevent the tilt pretty easily with some minor fixations. Going with the small screw has definitely made it look better!







Would be my way to go as well.
So you are only using 3 fans on the bottom of the rad?

Yea they do look a little bit lost in the giant casing haha I just noticed that, since you are using a tube res and have the pump fixed down there that wouldn't work for you. I am planning on having a cubic res in the dvd bay area with the pump close by, so that space would be free for me.
Interesting that you mention this, at first I thought so as well, but with a little bit of minor bending of the brackets you should be able to make it fit. This was one of the reasons that I even considered mounting two rads, because I would still be able to clear the RAM through not having the top one dead center with the casing. And on the bottom you can even slap 4 fans on one rad alone. But again.. dust. lol

I've got a 120 H60 mounted back there right now (visible here), do you really have enough space for a fan and a rad there after mounting the 360? Or would I have to pull the rad even further into the dvd bay, if that's even possible.


----------



## MrPotato53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> I see, yeah it seems that alphacool simply doesn't make a 35.5 model as far as I've seen. This would be a great alternative though.
> Hm I don't think I want to remove any stock parts like that USB slot, mainly because I am not skilled enough to guarantee not to screw anything up and secondly because I don't think I could make it look nice again. That cable would indeed be a big hassle though if I tried to mount a 360 up there :/ I'll have to take exact measurements of that again, I didn't take that in account the first time around.
> 
> Mhm I am sure there would be a way to prevent the tilt pretty easily with some minor fixations. Going with the small screw has definitely made it look better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be my way to go as well.
> So you are only using 3 fans on the bottom of the rad?
> 
> Yea they do look a little bit lost in the giant casing haha I just noticed that, since you are using a tube res and have the pump fixed down there that wouldn't work for you. I am planning on having a cubic res in the dvd bay area with the pump close by, so that space would be free for me.
> Interesting that you mention this, at first I thought so as well, but with a little bit of minor bending of the brackets you should be able to make it fit. This was one of the reasons that I even considered mounting two rads, because I would still be able to clear the RAM through not having the top one dead center with the casing. And on the bottom you can even slap 4 fans on one rad alone. But again.. dust. lol
> 
> I've got a 120 H60 mounted back there right now (visible here), do you really have enough space for a fan and a rad there after mounting the 360? Or would I have to pull the rad even further into the dvd bay, if that's even possible.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




That's the USB cable that I mention.



I believe the way NZXT route their cable is through the small hole underneath the front panel usb. However, I need that extra space that's why I have to take out the front panel and reroute the cable so it goes 'above' the top panel. Same goes with the fan controller.

As for the fans, yes I do use 3 fans at the bottom of the rad and another 2 at the top, just like the picture (two push-pull and one push)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



From the front


From the top


From the side




As for the 120mm rad, I don't think I can fit rad with thickness >30mm in my case, so the only way to go is to use those slim rad or a slimmer fan. I might have to think about it later though.. lol. It is still possible to pull the rad further into the dvd bay, but it'll affect the balance, unless you have some kind of bracket to hold the rad from falling off.

I'm still using the dust filter that came with the case for the bottom two fan, and it seems pretty effective. I can't say the same thing for your case, but I don't see a lot of dust collecting inside of my case. I don't really care about dust because I used to have an open air case and there's dust everywhere. I just buy one or two cans of compressed air, clean it once in a while, and voila..problem solved


----------



## Phelan

The stock USB 3.0 cable is straight and too stiff to reroute, you could contact NZXT and ask them if they could get you a 3.0 cable from the upgrade kit they sell (or sold if not avaliable anymore) thst upgrades the early Phantoms to 3.0. The early phantoms only had 2 -2.0 ports, and no hole for the straight 3.0 cable to route through, so the upgrade kit has a usb 3.0 cable with a right angle that can be rerouted out of the way.


----------



## adog12341

Just ordered mine today. For $100 I couldn't resist.


----------



## 33223

I just received my Phantom 630 and it's a sweet case!

I just took my morning to build my rig, and just had to connect the 4-pin (provides power for the included fan control and the I/O led lighting) to the power supply... and to my horror, I saw a wire that went loose.



I'm not really good with my hands or anything, but it there a a simple way to fix it?
Can I power the computer without it? Do I RMA the case(you will produce a tear of mine for that)?


----------



## Snoopyslr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Only*
> 
> I just received my Phantom 630 and it's a sweet case!
> 
> I just took my morning to build my rig, and just had to connect the 4-pin (provides power for the included fan control and the I/O led lighting) to the power supply... and to my horror, I saw a wire that went loose.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really good with my hands or anything, but it there a a simple way to fix it?
> Can I power the computer without it? Do I RMA the case(you will produce a tear of mine for that)?


I'm assuming you don't have much/any experience with soldering. You need to pull the tip out of the pigtail and have it re-soldered, then just push it back in there. Any local computer repair place could do this for hopefully next to nothing. Takes 2mins


----------



## 33223

Did it, not well, not well at all, but did it.

Pulled the tip out, pushed some of the wires inside one of the 2 small opening (not all of them) and used a pliers so that it wont turn loose.

Kept my finger crossed and powered the computer, thought about just powering this 4-pin, but I'm not sure it would have done anything without the computer powered.

The leds are powered and so are the fans. So it must be working.

I'm not sure if it's a long term fix...


----------



## DaftConspiracy

Does anyone have any experience mounting Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans on the top of the original Phantom? I was thinking about buying one (a fan). I know the screw holes won't line up and I'll have to drill new ones, which isn't a problem, but I read somewhere that the extra screen holes on the fan need to be sanded down for the fan to fit inside the Phantom. Can anyone confirm this? If this isn't possible can anyone suggest other 200mm fans that would work (once again, drilling new screw holes in my case isn't a problem)? I'm looking for something that moves a lot of air (preferably it does quietly) and has red LEDs.


----------



## MrKJ

Anybody know which reservoir will fit into the Phantom with this pump?
I want to have that res in the dvd bay area if possible, and the pump as well.
(I was considering this reservoir, but the dvd bay is only 15cm long)


----------



## Caveat

Hello.

This is my NZXT Phantom white:











Case: NZXT Phantom white
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.7GHz
Processor cooler: Cooler Master V10
Power Supply: Tagan TG900-BZ 950watt
Sound card: Razer Barracuda AC-1 Gaming Audio Card
Graphics card: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series 2 Gigabyte OC edition
Memory: G.E.I.L. 16384MB RAM
Hard drive: 2.5 TB


----------



## Mezza1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> This is my NZXT Phantom white:
> 
> Case: NZXT Phantom white
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.7GHz
> Processor cooler: Cooler Master V10
> Power Supply: Tagan TG900-BZ 950watt
> Sound card: Razer Barracuda AC-1 Gaming Audio Card
> Graphics card: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series 2 Gigabyte OC edition
> Memory: G.E.I.L. 16384MB RAM
> Hard drive: 2.5 TB


Caveat,

Do you recommend the Razer Barracuda sound card? Is there a real difference between a sound card and on board if your motherboard already uses DD Live? I am currently using a pair of Astro A50's that i connect via optical and was wondering if a sound card would improve the sound quality or would it not make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mezza1989*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> This is my NZXT Phantom white:
> 
> Case: NZXT Phantom white
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.7GHz
> Processor cooler: Cooler Master V10
> Power Supply: Tagan TG900-BZ 950watt
> Sound card: Razer Barracuda AC-1 Gaming Audio Card
> Graphics card: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series 2 Gigabyte OC edition
> Memory: G.E.I.L. 16384MB RAM
> Hard drive: 2.5 TB
> 
> 
> 
> Caveat,
> 
> Do you recommend the Razer Barracuda sound card? Is there a real difference between a sound card and on board if your motherboard already uses DD Live? I am currently using a pair of Astro A50's that i connect via optical and was wondering if a sound card would improve the sound quality or would it not make a difference?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

You should actually look at getting something better. Creative and Asus both make really good soundcards. To be honest, it's a night and day difference over onboard audio. Even the best DSP software in the world can't make onboard audio sound like an actual audio card.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You should actually look at getting something better. Creative and Asus both make really good soundcards. To be honest, it's a night and day difference over onboard audio. Even the best DSP software in the world can't make onboard audio sound like an actual audio card.


Not to argue with you b/c in most cases you are absolutely correct. But the onboard on my G1.Sniper 3 sounds way better than my Creative sound card. So it depends on the mobo and level of development they've put into it.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You should actually look at getting something better. Creative and Asus both make really good soundcards. To be honest, it's a night and day difference over onboard audio. Even the best DSP software in the world can't make onboard audio sound like an actual audio card.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to argue with you b/c in most cases you are absolutely correct. But the onboard on my G1.Sniper 3 sounds way better than my Creative sound card. So it depends on the mobo and level of development they've put into it.
Click to expand...

Depends on what sound card. My cheap Creative Card on My Asrock sounds better than any onboard audio I've ever had, but it doesn't sound better than one of the highend cards from Creative. IT's true that development and drivers for the card are important, but I've never heard onboard audio beat even the cheapest sound cards. Then again, sound is typically down to the user, but as a general rule, sound card>onboard audio.


----------



## num1son

Trust me this onboard sounds better. Here is a link to Gigabyte's page: G1.Sniper 3 It's kick ass audio, and it's well shielded = great sound quality.


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mezza1989*
> 
> Caveat,
> 
> Do you recommend the Razer Barracuda sound card? Is there a real difference between a sound card and on board if your motherboard already uses DD Live? I am currently using a pair of Astro A50's that i connect via optical and was wondering if a sound card would improve the sound quality or would it not make a difference?
> 
> Thanks


As the people above say. Choose another audio card.

The Razer Barracuda AC-1 gaming audio card is allready a few years old. So there are allready cards on the market with better quality sound. The only reason that i still have this card is because it is still working and in my ears the quality of the sound is good enough. But if i must choose now i should go with ASUS or Creative.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> This is my NZXT Phantom white:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: NZXT Phantom white
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.7GHz
> Processor cooler: Cooler Master V10
> Power Supply: Tagan TG900-BZ 950watt
> Sound card: Razer Barracuda AC-1 Gaming Audio Card
> Graphics card: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series 2 Gigabyte OC edition
> Memory: G.E.I.L. 16384MB RAM
> Hard drive: 2.5 TB


Looks good man.


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Looks good man.


Thanks







But i think ill go soon buy the NZXT Phantom 820 and i want to switch the Cooler Master V10 for Liquid Cooling. Dont know which one. Anyone knows a good system which cools my CPU and GPU?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think ill go soon buy the NZXT Phantom 820 and i want to switch the Cooler Master V10 for Liquid Cooling. Dont know which one. Anyone knows a good system which cools my CPU and GPU?


I recommend the upcoming Swiftech H220, 2 3/8"x5/8" compression fittings, GPU block of your choice and however many plugs are needed (usually 2).


----------



## thejester52

guy's can you give me some info on the NZXT Phantom Enthusiast








on the top of the case it has a USB.2 controller has NZXT brought out a USB.3 to replace it or does anyone know someone that makes one


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thejester52*
> 
> guy's can you give me some info on the NZXT Phantom Enthusiast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the top of the case it has a USB.2 controller has NZXT brought out a USB.3 to replace it or does anyone know someone that makes one


NZXT makes a 3.0 conversion kit that replaces one of the 2.0 inputs with a 3.0 input. The 3.0 header on conversion kit has right angle where it attaches to the I/O PCB, whereas the 3.0 headers on the OEM I/Os on the later Phantoms were straight, because the case has a cutout. I don't know if NZXT will ship one to Ireland, but if they won't I have an extra one that you can have for $5+shipping. I only ask for the $5 because I hate filling out the paperwork at the post office.


----------



## thejester52

cheers Phelan i've got few things to look into then i'll let you know


----------



## Emu105

Guys can i fit the NZXT X60 or X40 water coolers or is the H100i better? Also i was looking that the H80i not sure which cpu cooler to get for this case...


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thejester52*
> 
> guy's can you give me some info on the NZXT Phantom Enthusiast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the top of the case it has a USB.2 controller has NZXT brought out a USB.3 to replace it or does anyone know someone that makes one


I received my case Phantom case 1-5-2013 and it had the USB 3.0 installed. I do not know when they
changed from 2.0 to 3.0. I was pleasantly surprised to see USB 3.0 when i opened case.


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> I received my case Phantom case 1-5-2013 and it had the USB 3.0 installed. I do not know when they
> changed from 2.0 to 3.0. I was pleasantly surprised to see USB 3.0 when i opened case.


NZXT has been doing it for over a year now. I got mine Christmas of 2011 and it had USB 3.0 on it


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> NZXT has been doing it for over a year now. I got mine Christmas of 2011 and it had USB 3.0 on it


My first one had 2- 2.0 ports but my last 2 both had 1- 2.0 and 1- 3.0







.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys can i fit the NZXT X60 or X40 water coolers or is the H100i better? Also i was looking that the H80i not sure which cpu cooler to get for this case...


The better option is the Swiftech H220 coming out at the end of the month







.


----------



## Caveat

And what about the Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro? Anybody got some experience with this cooling system?

I like this better because its going into Dual 5.25 Drive Bay insteed of installing a fan in the back of the case or wherever, Now you only see the tubes.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> And what about the Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro? Anybody got some experience with this cooling system?
> 
> I like this better because its going into Dual 5.25 Drive Bay insteed of installing a fan in the back of the case or wherever, Now you only see the tubes.


Oh god. Don't do it.

I have one. I hate it. As soon as I have money, I'm getting a real pump. The included cpu water block is horrible. It's the loudest thing in my case. There's already a fan in the back of the case you can piggy back off of for a rad, there's native 240 rad support in the top, and there's plenty of space in the bottom for a real pump. If you want an all in one kit, don't get an all in one unit. Get something that has all the parts you need, but separate, so that you can make changes if you need them.


----------



## Caveat

So that one is of the list haha.

Thnx Caruban. And what about the Corsairs? Are those any good?


----------



## Phelan

Swiftech H220 is the absolute best option, since it is a CLC, but expandable, with a much stronger, quieter pump, and a copper radiator instead of the aluminum ones in all asetek/cool-it built CLCs, including Corsair, Antec, Thermaltake, NZXT etc. The H220 performs eveey bit as good as a custom loop of the same size.


----------



## Snoopyslr

I've posted it on here before, but I couldn't be happier with this kit for the price. Its not loud and keeps my system at a constant 32°c while running 2 games of Final Fantasy 11 (which I never turn off) and sometimes Star Craft 2 at full res with both FFXI running, still 32°c. I'm overclocked to 4.0ghz on my AMD 685 Black too.


Cooler Master Aquagate Max


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopyslr*
> 
> I've posted it on here before, but I couldn't be happier with this kit for the price. Its not loud and keeps my system at a constant 32°c while running 2 games of Final Fantasy 11 (which I never turn off) and sometimes Star Craft 2 at full res with both FFXI running, still 32°c. I'm overclocked to 4.0ghz on my AMD 685 Black too.
> 
> 
> Cooler Master Aquagate Max


I read that they dont make them anymore. I think ill go with an Corsair or something.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> I read that they dont make them anymore. I think ill go with an Corsair or something.


www.overclock.net/t/1345816/various-swiftech-h220-240mm-aio-water-cooler-expandable

By the company that's been innovating water-cooling for the past 15 yrs...


----------



## Caveat

Or the Swiftech indeed







Thnx Phelan


----------



## ayaname

hey guys, you know if the nzxt kraken x60 fits the phantom? anyone have tried mounting it yet?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> hey guys, you know if the nzxt kraken x60 fits the phantom? anyone have tried mounting it yet?


It would take some modding to fit.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> hey guys, you know if the nzxt kraken x60 fits the phantom? anyone have tried mounting it yet?


It does not bolt into the Phantom but that doesn't mean you can't get custom and make new mounts.


----------



## ayaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> It does not bolt into the Phantom but that doesn't mean you can't get custom and make new mounts.


hmmm that's sad.. kinda newbie when it comes to modding..
might as well get other cooler that can fit perfecly?
any suggestions though, liquid cooler as for preference..
dont want custom coolers as of now, no experience with it


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> hmmm that's sad.. kinda newbie when it comes to modding..
> might as well get other cooler that can fit perfecly?
> any suggestions though, liquid cooler as for preference..
> dont want custom coolers as of now, no experience with it


Swiftech H220. It's a closed loop cooler that has the power and option to expand upon later. It's also the best performing 240 mm option and bolts onto the radiator brackets included with the Phantom full tower.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1345816/various-swiftech-h220-240mm-aio-water-cooler-expandable


----------



## ayaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Swiftech H220. It's a closed loop cooler that has the power and option to expand upon later. It's also the best performing 240 mm option and bolts onto the radiator brackets included with the Phantom full tower.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1345816/various-swiftech-h220-240mm-aio-water-cooler-expandable


that would be pretty hard to buy since its not available here in my country....


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> that would be pretty hard to buy since its not available here in my country....


Its not on the market yet. but end this month or next month the H220 will be available


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Swiftech H220. It's a closed loop cooler that has the power and option to expand upon later. It's also the best performing 240 mm option and bolts onto the radiator brackets included with the Phantom full tower.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1345816/various-swiftech-h220-240mm-aio-water-cooler-expandable


Phelan my friend, I think you know more about the Swiftech products then anyone else.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Phelan my friend, I think you know more about the Swiftech products then anyone else.


Lol, thanks! If I lived near their home base I'd try to work there







.


----------



## ayaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Its not on the market yet. but end this month or next month the H220 will be available


Lol that explains it why i cant seem to find it anywhere in my country haha







i hope it gets available very soon, this idle temp. I have is killing me









So you guys would suggest to get that swiftech h220 rather than getting my hands on the corsair h100i?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> Lol that explains it why i cant seem to find it anywhere in my country haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope it gets available very soon, this idle temp. I have is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you guys would suggest to get that swiftech h220 rather than getting my hands on the corsair h100i?


Hands down yes. The h100i is a great product but it's not up to par with the H220. The H220 has a 4-5x stronger pump, copper radiator (as opposed to the aluminum rads on the Corsair, NZXT, Küler, and all other current CLCs), and is user-serviceable, while still maintaining it's warrantee after you open it if you choose to do so. Also the H220 is designed to be much quieter.


----------



## ayaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Hands down yes. The h100i is a great product but it's not up to par with the H220. The H220 has a 4-5x stronger pump, copper radiator (as opposed to the aluminum rads on the Corsair, NZXT, Küler, and all other current CLCs), and is user-serviceable, while still maintaining it's warrantee after you open it if you choose to do so. Also the H220 is designed to be much quieter.


ohhh i can also cool other parts using those right?
might as well wait for the availability of that swiftech


----------



## ayaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Hands down yes. The h100i is a great product but it's not up to par with the H220. The H220 has a 4-5x stronger pump, copper radiator (as opposed to the aluminum rads on the Corsair, NZXT, Küler, and all other current CLCs), and is user-serviceable, while still maintaining it's warrantee after you open it if you choose to do so. Also the H220 is designed to be much quieter.


ohhh i can also cool other parts using those right?
might as well wait for the availability of that swiftech


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> ohhh i can also cool other parts using those right?
> might as well wait for the availability of that swiftech


Yes you can. I will be getting one to replace my Apogee Drive II, and will be adding my 7970 with Swiftech Komodo full cover block into the loop.


----------



## Caveat

There is an video on youtube from linustech where they compare the swifteck with other liquid coolers. Worth checking it out


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> There is an video on youtube from linustech where they compare the swifteck with other liquid coolers. Worth checking it out


Easier if i also post the link haha:


----------



## geenus

Hello, first time post. My apologies if my issue has already been covered in this thread already, I searched a bit but couldn't find anything definite.

Basically I'm trying to find out if a Corsair H80i will fit in my Phantom with 200mm NZXT side and top fans installed. I jumped the gun a bit earlier this month when after a long search, I was able to find the fans in orange to match my orange and yellow themed build and bought 2 without thinking. Then I realised that the side fan wouldn't work with my CM 212 Evo. I've tried a bit of modding and maybe shaved about 4mm off the fan's profile but it's still not enough.

If the Corsair won't fit, are there any others that would and provide just as good cooling? In the end, I'm prepared to scrap the side fan if I have to,it's not like my rig is in danger melting without one but I would like to keep it if I can.


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geenus*
> 
> Hello, first time post. My apologies if my issue has already been covered in this thread already, I searched a bit but couldn't find anything definite.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to find out if a Corsair H80i will fit in my Phantom with 200mm NZXT side and top fans installed. I jumped the gun a bit earlier this month when after a long search, I was able to find the fans in orange to match my orange and yellow themed build and bought 2 without thinking. Then I realised that the side fan wouldn't work with my CM 212 Evo. I've tried a bit of modding and maybe shaved about 4mm off the fan's profile but it's still not enough.
> 
> If the Corsair won't fit, are there any others that would and provide just as good cooling? In the end, I'm prepared to scrap the side fan if I have to,it's not like my rig is in danger melting without one but I would like to keep it if I can.


On the first page, there's a list of confirmed coolers that fit and don't fit. The H70 doesn't fit with the side fan installed, so I would assume the H80i wouldn't either.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geenus*
> 
> Hello, first time post. My apologies if my issue has already been covered in this thread already, I searched a bit but couldn't find anything definite.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to find out if a Corsair H80i will fit in my Phantom with 200mm NZXT side and top fans installed. I jumped the gun a bit earlier this month when after a long search, I was able to find the fans in orange to match my orange and yellow themed build and bought 2 without thinking. Then I realised that the side fan wouldn't work with my CM 212 Evo. I've tried a bit of modding and maybe shaved about 4mm off the fan's profile but it's still not enough.
> 
> If the Corsair won't fit, are there any others that would and provide just as good cooling? In the end, I'm prepared to scrap the side fan if I have to,it's not like my rig is in danger melting without one but I would like to keep it if I can.


The side fan won't fit with an H80, but it WILL fit with an H100 on the included brackets, or better yet, the Swiftech H220 coming out at the end of the month. If you'll read the page of this thread just behind your post, you'll see me go into detail on why the H220 is a much better 240mm Closed loop liquid cooler.


----------



## Parky-RFC

Hi folks, new owner of a NZXT Phantom Enthusiast Full Tower Case (Orange/Black).

I've purchased an additional 200mm fan as seen below:
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/NZXT-200mm-11-Blade-Rifle-Bearing-Blue-LED-Fan--FS-200RB-BLED-pid-13724.html

The guy that put my system together seemed to have problems trying to install it so I thought I'd look for some advice and give it a go myself. I've only ever installed memory on a PC before so any advice would need to be in dummy format ha ha.

Looking at the specs the general position for he 200mm fans are at the top of the case?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Caveat

Hi.

Tip: check how the other 200mm fan is connected in the case







Its not diffycult to do. Screw it in place and find the correct plug to plug it in to control the both top fans on top of your pc.

There should be allready 1 200mm fan in your case...


----------



## AvengerT

Does any one know if the Xigmatek Dark knight Night Hawk edition fits with the 200mm side fan?


----------



## Mezza1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parky-RFC*
> 
> Hi folks, new owner of a NZXT Phantom Enthusiast Full Tower Case (Orange/Black).
> 
> I've purchased an additional 200mm fan as seen below:
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/NZXT-200mm-11-Blade-Rifle-Bearing-Blue-LED-Fan--FS-200RB-BLED-pid-13724.html
> 
> The guy that put my system together seemed to have problems trying to install it so I thought I'd look for some advice and give it a go myself. I've only ever installed memory on a PC before so any advice would need to be in dummy format ha ha.
> 
> Looking at the specs the general position for he 200mm fans are at the top of the case?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


As some has already stated this is quite easy to do. All you need to do is take the front of the case off and then the top of the case. Undo the screws for the filter and put the new fan in. Put the filter back on and put the rest of the case together. You then just need to plug the fan into the fan controller which is a circuit board mounted on the back on the motherboard plate(not sure what the actual name of it is) and you should be good to go.


----------



## Parky-RFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Tip: check how the other 200mm fan is connected in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not diffycult to do. Screw it in place and find the correct plug to plug it in to control the both top fans on top of your pc.
> 
> There should be allready 1 200mm fan in your case...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mezza1989*
> 
> As some has already stated this is quite easy to do. All you need to do is take the front of the case off and then the top of the case. Undo the screws for the filter and put the new fan in. Put the filter back on and put the rest of the case together. You then just need to plug the fan into the fan controller which is a circuit board mounted on the back on the motherboard plate(not sure what the actual name of it is) and you should be good to go.


I managed it! I suppose if you have even the slightest knowledge regarding system building this would have been a simple 2 min job.

I was having problems trying to fit the fan into the area. I ended up having to take off the included 200mm fan to get it in place. Once I screwed it in I was able to fix the included fan back on again. Whether I needed to do this I don't know but it worked.

The next problem was trying to unplug the 4 pin connection on the fan control. Sounds stupid.. I know but this thing was RIDICULOUSLY tight. I was scared I was going to rip the fan control right off. I thought I was missing something obvious but I wasn't. It just took crazy, unnecessary force. I had to use a knife to prize it open.

Anyway, job done and it looks great. Thanks!


----------



## Caveat

Good to hear u managed to do it. Yeah if u know how to fix it, it is very easy to do. Mostly i check youtube to find answers. They ecplain the most weird stuff on there


----------



## Mezza1989

Yeah good job







.


----------



## cipp

I think this is going to be the last NZXT product I buy for a while









I purchased the Phantom in Dec of '11 (Link) and purchased an extra 200mm fan, FN-200RB, (Link) for the top.

*Gripes*
- The pre-installed fan doesn't appear to be affected by the fan controller at all. It's connected and everything as it should be, but when I rev them up I can only hear the fan that I installed rev up. *shrug*

- I had to replace the fan controller mid-2012 due to the LEDs on it constantly blinking.

- Late 2012 I had to RMA the 200mm fan because all it did was make this grinding sound. On top of that it has never been quiet, there has been a distinct rattling sound coming from it since day one.

*RMA #1: Fan Controller*
I submitted the RMA request for the fan controller on September 12th. There was no reply on it until October 11th, then that reply told me to recreate the ticket because the original ticket got lost in their system some how. I re submitted the ticket on the Oct. 11th and it was answered on Oct. 31st. A very length RMA process. They were nice enough to include the ship date and the tracking number.

*RMA #2: Fan (FN-200RB)*
I submitted the fan RMA on Dec 27th and it was promptly answered on the 28th. What an improvement, right? Unfortunately nothing happened, as the ticket got lost in their system _again_ and the representative responded to me on the 26th of January telling me that it would be shipped out on the 28th. The item was never shipped to my knowledge as I never received anything and there was no tracking number given to me. It's now February 22nd and I've posted 3 follow ups to the RMA ticket and haven't gotten an answer.

Their RMA process is very, very annoying. The only good thing is that they don't require you to send in the bad part for inspection, at least they didn't for me.

NZXT makes some great cases, but I can't say the same for their second-hand hardware


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipp*
> 
> I think this is going to be the last NZXT product I buy for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the Phantom in Dec of '11 (Link) and purchased an extra 200mm fan, FN-200RB, (Link) for the top.
> 
> *Gripes*
> - The pre-installed fan doesn't appear to be affected by the fan controller at all. It's connected and everything as it should be, but when I rev them up I can only hear the fan that I installed rev up. *shrug*
> 
> - I had to replace the fan controller mid-2012 due to the LEDs on it constantly blinking.
> 
> - Late 2012 I had to RMA the 200mm fan because all it did was make this grinding sound. On top of that it has never been quiet, there has been a distinct rattling sound coming from it since day one.
> 
> *RMA #1: Fan Controller*
> I submitted the RMA request for the fan controller on September 12th. There was no reply on it until October 11th, then that reply told me to recreate the ticket because the original ticket got lost in their system some how. I re submitted the ticket on the Oct. 11th and it was answered on Oct. 31st. A very length RMA process. They were nice enough to include the ship date and the tracking number.
> 
> *RMA #2: Fan (FN-200RB)*
> I submitted the fan RMA on Dec 27th and it was promptly answered on the 28th. What an improvement, right? Unfortunately nothing happened, as the ticket got lost in their system _again_ and the representative responded to me on the 26th of January telling me that it would be shipped out on the 28th. The item was never shipped to my knowledge as I never received anything and there was no tracking number given to me. It's now February 22nd and I've posted 3 follow ups to the RMA ticket and haven't gotten an answer.
> 
> Their RMA process is very, very annoying. The only good thing is that they don't require you to send in the bad part for inspection, at least they didn't for me.
> 
> NZXT makes some great cases, but I can't say the same for their second-hand hardware


You've had some bad luck my friend. I've 3 Phantom full towers 1 FN200 RB, 7 FS200 RB, 9 FN120 RB, and 1 FX120 RB and never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## geenus

It took some doing but I've managed to get my 200mm NZXT side fan to fit alongside my CM 212 Evo and be able to close the panel up properly without having to move the 212 to a horizontal position (couldn't due to memory with high heat spreaders). If anyone wants to know:

Basically it involved me first removing the side mesh. Next I had to maneuver the fan so that it was partially outside the case and then rotate the fan round until the fan tabs aligned with the side panel mounting points on the _outside_ rather than the inside. Unfortunately vertical ridges on the fan housing that run between the connection tabs, presumably as some form of reinforcement, stop you from being able to rotate the fan as they catch on metal mounting points. To get round this I had to file down all 4 ridges until I was able to rotate the fan unit freely, aligned the tabs and screwed them in place.

Next I put the mesh back. Obviously I couldn't put it back flush anymore because the fan was now effectively partly protruding from the side panel so I had to put it back as best I could. I basically pushed the mesh tabs through the small slits in the side panel, alternating between opposite corners and only bit at a time. When enough of the tab was through to bend, I bent key tabs back to hold the mesh in though not all of them. It does mean that the mesh now protrudes from the side panel a bit more but not by much, there are no ugly sharp edges showing and only one apparent gap. In fact there's actually enough clearance between the mesh and the fan for me to install the fan filter if it wouldn't be massively inconvenient to ever clean it. If the mesh was itself a hinged door...

On the 212 side, it's still a tight fit as I can see that one of the copper tips of the cooler is actually touching the fan housing. Thankfully, though it's tight, there's no catching noise or interference.

The main problems are that it's a kind of one shot thing. The tabs on the mesh bend back but can't stand much of it so you have to be careful and also pretty much get it right first time otherwise you risk the tabs snapping off and leaving you with no way to reattach the mesh. Also when putting the mesh back, as you're basically trying to force the mesh back into place, you risk scratching the paintwork on the outside of your case on the sharp edges. Sadly I did this in a few places but I'm planning a new paintjob on the case anyway, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Prentice

So I've been working on my Phantom quite a bit lately and I just wanted to share some pics. I'm pretty stoked about the way its turned out so far. I hand cut the Nebraska logo in the front door and plan to screen it somehow. I just haven't quite decided exactly how I'll do it. Yesterday I spent several hours removing some of the small plates on the case to paint them white for more contrast (and to match the Nebraska colors). Sorry the case is a bit dusty, but its a work in progress.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prentice*
> 
> So I've been working on my Phantom quite a bit lately and I just wanted to share some pics. I'm pretty stoked about the way its turned out so far. I hand cut the Nebraska logo in the front door and plan to screen it somehow. I just haven't quite decided exactly how I'll do it. Yesterday I spent several hours removing some of the small plates on the case to paint them white for more contrast (and to match the Nebraska colors). Sorry the case is a bit dusty, but its a work in progress.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good! i like it.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prentice*
> 
> So I've been working on my Phantom quite a bit lately and I just wanted to share some pics. I'm pretty stoked about the way its turned out so far. I hand cut the Nebraska logo in the front door and plan to screen it somehow. I just haven't quite decided exactly how I'll do it. Yesterday I spent several hours removing some of the small plates on the case to paint them white for more contrast (and to match the Nebraska colors). Sorry the case is a bit dusty, but its a work in progress.


Nice! Are you still in Lubbock? I'm in the 'Rillo


----------



## Prentice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Nice! Are you still in Lubbock? I'm in the 'Rillo


Yup. Been living here for 4.5 years now. Can't say that I want to be here, but its where I am for the now.


----------



## Legonut

Just thought I should let you guys know, I found something interesting while getting my Phantom ready for modding today:



Yes, that is a hard drive mounted above the top 5.25" drive bay. There is enough clearance and although you need to cut a hole for cables, it's another ugly component hidden away in your lovely machine.


----------



## ayaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Just thought I should let you guys know, I found something interesting while getting my Phantom ready for modding today:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a hard drive mounted above the top 5.25" drive bay. There is enough clearance and although you need to cut a hole for cables, it's another ugly component hidden away in your lovely machine.


how did u manage to do that? did you transfer the hdd bays in the 5.25 drive bay? been wanting to remove those...
i was about to swap my small hdd cage to the big one so i could fit in a 200m rad. on the bottom of my case, right where the hdd cage's is suppose to be.


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> how did u manage to do that? did you transfer the hdd bays in the 5.25 drive bay? been wanting to remove those...
> i was about to swap my small hdd cage to the big one so i could fit in a 200m rad. on the bottom of my case, right where the hdd cage's is suppose to be.


No mounting except for double-sided tape. There's just some extra space up there.


----------



## ayaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> No mounting except for double-sided tape. There's just some extra space up there.


oh so u just taped the whole HDD in there? upper part of the 5.25 bay right?


----------



## Braddock

I´m reading here for a long time and now i also wan`t to show my case. Nothing special but i´m not a technican...


----------



## Joel18

Hey.
I'm looking for a replacement fan controller with blue LED's for the NZXT Phantom, i cannot find a replacement in Australia, i will pay for shipping!!!! Much appreciated guys


----------



## ayaname

hey guys what do you think about the XSPC Rasa Dual RS240.. been having doubts again with water/liquid coolers..
someone told me that getting h100i of corsair would just limit me there without the possibility of expanding my cooler like adding may gpu into it...

*current coolers in mind:*
XSPC Rasa Dual RS240
XSPC Rasa Triple RS360
Swiftech h220 (i dont know when this will be available in my country..no advice yet!)
Corsair h100i

these coolers are i think the best kit available here in my country as of now...
budget would be around $200-$250 i guess

*suggestions/violent reactions/comments will do hehe thanks







*

edit: swiftech h220 is available just today lol, around $230 i guess


----------



## curamrda

Hi,
what difference is between Phantom , Phantom 630 and Phantom 820 , except size? which one you will you recommend? thx


----------



## Braddock

small update. The fans of the h80 are changed and a second led stripe at the top for better light. In the front a new 140 fan is mounted. Really quiet now.


----------



## Emu105

How do you guys take off the big HDD bay, I have no tools to get them off


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> How do you guys take off the big HDD bay, I have no tools to get them off


drill out the rivets


----------



## Draven

WOW TinyTomLogan ripped the Swiftech H220, he did give it the gold award but just ripped the heck out of it.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> WOW TinyTomLogan ripped the Swiftech H220, he did give it the gold award but just ripped the heck out of it.


Yeah he was quite opinionated in his review. Martin's review will come soon though, and the other reviews showed it a bit better.


----------



## Tinman387

Hello, I am a new owner of the Phantom 820, and I love it thus far. Only I have been having an issue with the lighting and cant find any help anywhere. The Integrated lighting works and changes colors and all that good stuff, but every few seconds, the color will reset back to a whitish pink color. I can change using the HUE wheel all day, but it will continue to change back to that one color.

I have submitted a ticket to NZXT but I am excited to get it working and hope that maybe someone here knows what is going on.

Any help at all is appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Braddock

Some cableoptimation









Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman387*
> 
> Hello, I am a new owner of the Phantom 820, and I love it thus far. Only I have been having an issue with the lighting and cant find any help anywhere. The Integrated lighting works and changes colors and all that good stuff, but every few seconds, the color will reset back to a whitish pink color. I can change using the HUE wheel all day, but it will continue to change back to that one color.
> 
> I have submitted a ticket to NZXT but I am excited to get it working and hope that maybe someone here knows what is going on.
> 
> Any help at all is appreciated, Thanks!


Try here man, http://www.overclock.net/t/1319549/official-nzxt-phantom-820-case-club


----------



## petabyte

Hey guys, I will join the club next summer, well, I guess...
Now, I'm looking for a mobo for my phantom. I'm wondering how looks aesthetically an asus sabertooth Z77 in a white phantom.
I'm searching the thread but...i can't find any pic with sabertooth z77+white phantom
Does anyone have this combination?
Thanks and sorry for my english.


----------



## Neocoolzero

Been hanging around this thread since i joined,and i know theres a couple of pics around with sabertooths,just not sure if it's thew z77 or the p67.


----------



## jameschisholm

Hi all.

Ive just bought a window panel for this case and im wondering why it is so difficult to fit the hinge like part of the panel to the corresponding part of the chassis it just wont go in nicely im having to force it.

Also twice now since buying the case I've had the top 200mm fan make the most horrendous noise. Wondering what would you recommend as a replacement? hopefully one with red led built in.

thanks


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Ive just bought a window panel for this case and im wondering why it is so difficult to fit the hinge like part of the panel to the corresponding part of the chassis it just wont go in nicely im having to force it.
> 
> Also twice now since buying the case I've had the top 200mm fan make the most horrendous noise. Wondering what would you recommend as a replacement? hopefully one with red led built in.
> 
> thanks


Did you check the door, where it would go onto the case? sometimes I found that it the door gets bend in a tiny bit, it will hang up and become difficult to put the door on. My Switch did the same thing.


----------



## jameschisholm

Yea tried that used pliers to straighten it out. Still a ddifficultfit it just doesnt slot in without force. Ive got it on just.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Yea tried that used pliers to straighten it out. Still a ddifficultfit it just doesnt slot in without force. Ive got it on just.


In my experience, if you don't take the door off straight, it will bend the flanges that slide in along the top and bottom in the front side of the tracks. You'll have bend these back as straight as you can or it won't fit very well. I ended up cutting them off.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> In my experience, if you don't take the door off straight, it will bend the flanges that slide in along the top and bottom in the front side of the tracks. You'll have bend these back as straight as you can or it won't fit very well. I ended up cutting them off.


My Switch was like that when I got it, (used) and had to be bent back. Still a little sticky now but I'll fix it when I get to them.


----------



## bambino167

Is there anybody with some pics the the kraken x60 install on a phantom? i don't mind modding my case some more lol. tired of my h100s look


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Is there anybody with some pics the the kraken x60 install on a phantom? i don't mind modding my case some more lol. tired of my h100s look


The easier way to do it would be to remove the top 200mm fans and drill new holes that line up with the 4 innermost fan holes on the rad, and screw the rad on there. Just make sure the holes and the rad don't get in the way of the clips on the plastic top panel. Also make sure you have clearance at the rear for your 4/8 pin EPS cable.


----------



## bambino167

so i wont be able to use my 2 200mm fans anymore?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> so i wont be able to use my 2 200mm fans anymore?


Because of the overall size of the rad, not likely. It mainly depends on how much clearance you have around your RAM and MOSFET heatsinks. You would also have to build new custom brackets to try and make it work.


----------



## atibbo69

Does anyone know where I can still buy a black Phantom Window Panel in Canada?
I've been looking but seems out of stock everywhere..


----------



## Draven

@Phelan dude I'm lovin that avatar I just woke up and I saw it and just started LMAO!!!!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can still buy a black Phantom Window Panel in Canada?
> I've been looking but seems out of stock everywhere..


Here you go NZXT Side Panel


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @Phelan dude I'm lovin that avatar I just woke up and I saw it and just started LMAO!!!!


Thanks man! Like all good things, I found it on Facebook







.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Thanks man! Like all good things, I found it on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Once again LMAO!!!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Thanks man! Like all good things, I found it on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


love it! lmao


----------



## rapidfirereaper

Just wanted to chime in to say Iv'e finally gotten my phantom black with green trim and my window panel is on its way. This thread is great and has given me some definite improvements to be done with my cable management. Happy to join this glorious owners club.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapidfirereaper*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in to say Iv'e finally gotten my phantom black with green trim and my window panel is on its way. This thread is great and has given me some definite improvements to be done with my cable management. Happy to join this glorious owners club.


well thanks for joining! there are alot of talented people in this group.


----------



## rapidfirereaper

Thanks very much for the welcome. Reading through this thread I see that the particular case I purchased the green and black model is a "special edition". Had no idea till reading through here. Any difference other than just color?


----------



## Joel18

COMPLETLY FINISHED my build


















What do u guys think???


----------



## Joel18

FRAPS Test and this is what i came up with, keep in mind that i have OC the card over its factory OC clock speeds!!


----------



## PliFF

Hi guys I have a NZXT Phantom Full tower case, and I been trying to get the side panel with the window, but in the NZXT webpage is out of stock. Any idea where i can get the side panel?


----------



## Braddock

My next step is going to mount the H80 at the top. Im going to build a mountingplate that fits to the 200mm hole.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PliFF*
> 
> Hi guys I have a NZXT Phantom Full tower case, and I been trying to get the side panel with the window, but in the NZXT webpage is out of stock. Any idea where i can get the side panel?


Where you from?

I got mine from Scan.co.uk. But they also sell them on OCuk and Amazon.


----------



## rapidfirereaper

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_158_1024


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapidfirereaper*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_158_1024


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## paulyoung

Hi there all . I'm new to the forums and a new 630 owner . Can I be in your gang . It's my first NZXT case and am over the moon with it , the build quality is great , even down to the reasuring clunk of the door closing . The matte black plastic has such a nice feel to the touch , unlike like previous case the Silverstone Raven rv-03 , which felt cheap and nasty .

Once Iv'e saved some pennies to put it under water I'm going to sort out the god awful half mesh / windowed panel , Why oh why do they insist on still doing it ? Here are a few pics of the build and the finished product .


----------



## PliFF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapidfirereaper*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_158_1024


THX a lot, just order mine


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Hello!
I have been in the Phantom Owners Club for while now, though I havent posted too much!
I have finally gotten around to taking some pictures of my wonderful build that I have been working on for the past 5 months or so.

Though, I will admit that the cable management isn't the best, but its the best I can do with the time that I have leftover after working at Micro Center.
Though Feel free to give me some constructive advice!









First off, The Front:



The Rig to the Right is my Game Server, in a cheap $1.50 case from closeout.

Now! The insides! First, with a flash so you all can actually see the parts inside there.



Now! With The LED Lights and Stuff!



Enjoy!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> COMPLETLY FINISHED my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do u guys think???


Found via NZXT FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152653802495301&set=a.220281835300.271899.17437970300&type=1&theater


----------



## jameschisholm

Got a picture with the side panel on too? @Mast3rRoot


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Found via NZXT FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152653802495301&set=a.220281835300.271899.17437970300&type=1&theater


Waw I never thought I would find my system on NZXT Corp. thanks all for your feedback much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Yup! I got a Pic of that too!











Though... I do honestly want to buy the side panel with the window. I just gotta wait till my next paycheck. :/


----------



## Mast3rRoot

So are there any significant ways that I can improve upon my build to make it look better? i know I need to sit down and do some cable management... but any ideas that would look good with my green and black setup that I have now?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> So are there any significant ways that I can improve upon my build to make it look better? i know I need to sit down and do some cable management... but any ideas that would look good with my green and black setup that I have now?


On my window, I didn't replace the mesh. I took the mesh out, cut a big hole, and put the mesh back in. It has this really nice effect where it looks like a standard computer when off, but when it's on and all of the lights shine through, it looks really beastly... You have alot of lights inside your case, so I think that'd look really good on yours. Then, you don't have to buy a window, either...


----------



## cipp

(original post here)

The support representative finally got back to me last week and sincerely apologized for the wait. To "compensate" me for this wait he sent me 2x200mm fans instead of 1. So to get 1 fan RMA'd it took 3 months.. but at least it happened


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Found via NZXT FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152653802495301&set=a.220281835300.271899.17437970300&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> Waw I never thought I would find my system on NZXT Corp. thanks all for your feedback much appreciated!!!!
Click to expand...

We like to promote builds and mods in our communities. Not just from our products either. There is a whole universe of mods out there, and ignoring the ones that don't use our products simply because our products aren't used is silly. Modding opens others up to ideas that they can utilize and do other mods on other products. It's good for the industry.


----------



## hksmaximus

4x Blue Sharks , 2x 20cm Led Silent , 1x 20 cm High Rpm


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hksmaximus*
> 
> 4x Blue Sharks , 2x 20cm Led Silent , 1x 20 cm High Rpm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice cable management!


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> On my window, I didn't replace the mesh. I took the mesh out, cut a big hole, and put the mesh back in. It has this really nice effect where it looks like a standard computer when off, but when it's on and all of the lights shine through, it looks really beastly... You have alot of lights inside your case, so I think that'd look really good on yours. Then, you don't have to buy a window, either...


So, basically you cut out the black metal that was underneath the mesh, and so the Trapezoidal was all mesh, making the side window larger? Thats a good idea!
I will give that a shot when I have the chance and post it here to show you all how it looks!

What do you guys think about me single sleeving my power supply cables green and Black? Is it worth the effort? Cause they have a few kits at micro center that I can pick up and give it a shot.


----------



## rapidfirereaper

I recently hooked up a coolermaster sickle flow 120mm to the fan controller. This is day three and its begun to make a pretty loud and irritating noise. Not sure if its the fan but if anyone else out there is thinking of ordering fans for there case you might want to overlook the fans I mentioned above.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapidfirereaper*
> 
> I recently hooked up a coolermaster sickle flow 120mm to the fan controller. This is day three and its begun to make a pretty loud and irritating noise. Not sure if its the fan but if anyone else out there is thinking of ordering fans for there case you might want to overlook the fans I mentioned above.


Dude I have 6 of those in my case and I haven't had a problem with them at all, when I turn up the speed they get louder but not enough to irritate me, plus I use a gaming headset, I'm pretty sure it's just your fans maybe you need to return them and try another set.


----------



## PliFF

So I finally have my window side panel and i finish with my build (at least for now







) here are some pics
Open Case

Side

Front

And the Desktop in general


----------



## rapidfirereaper

Ive had those fans in my old case and they never did what there doing in my phantom. Maybe your right, might just be a bad fan, if youve got 6 of them hooked up to your case I dont see how it could be the fan controller. Ah well got it on sale for cheap anyways.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapidfirereaper*
> 
> I recently hooked up a coolermaster sickle flow 120mm to the fan controller. This is day three and its begun to make a pretty loud and irritating noise. Not sure if its the fan but if anyone else out there is thinking of ordering fans for there case you might want to overlook the fans I mentioned above.


I notice with those fans, I bought 2 recently, that if you have the speed on minimum their silent, and on max theyre loud but sound normal. But if I put it anywhere in the middle on the speed slider, its noisy as hell. Controller issue?


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Yeah, I love those fans to death, but I will say that I have noticed that issue too. It doesn't occur that often for me, but I have had it happen to me before. Though, recently I have been hooking mine up to my motherboard for better fan control, so I havent tried them out recently.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well I figured I would use the fan controller that comes with the case, the same one that was controlling the stock nzxt side panel fans, but for some reason this issue occurs with the sickleflows. But I'm not too bothered as I prefer them to be on Low speed/Silent, because it's only for an extra bit of airflow into the case and to cool the ssd/hdd's, so I'm happy (also love the Red led's).


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well I figured I would use the fan controller that comes with the case, the same one that was controlling the stock nzxt side panel fans, but for some reason this issue occurs with the sickleflows. But I'm not too bothered as I prefer them to be on Low speed/Silent, because it's only for an extra bit of airflow into the case and to cool the ssd/hdd's, so I'm happy (also love the Red led's).


Yea I like the LED's as well if you click my build log Nightmare in my sig you can see the pics.


----------



## Emu105

Well this is mine count me in!


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Oh Man, those Good Old 5770s. I hung onto that card for so long.







I even Crossfired them. Great Looking Cards though! And Performers! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Oh Man, those Good Old 5770s. I hung onto that card for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even Crossfired them. Great Looking Cards though! And Performers! Welcome to the group!


Thanks man! hey it runs crysis 3 on medium! i get around 40 frames a sec !! with 2aa lmao!


----------



## cipp

Man NZXT keeps letting me down









I had time to install the two replacement FN-200RB's that they sent me and they turned out to be duds too. They make this very, very annoying clicking noise (I filmed it for proof here: 



)

I think I'm going to order a non-NZXT 200mm fan to fit that slot. Unfortunately, it's not a true 200mm fan slot so I have to find the easiest 200mm fan to fit that spot.. opinions?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipp*
> 
> Man NZXT keeps letting me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had time to install the two replacement FN-200RB's that they sent me and they turned out to be duds too. They make this very, very annoying clicking noise (I filmed it for proof here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I think I'm going to order a non-NZXT 200mm fan to fit that slot. Unfortunately, it's not a true 200mm fan slot so I have to find the easiest 200mm fan to fit that spot.. opinions?


he fan is the issu

Are you using the fan controller? Have you tried hooking up to a 3 pin-molex adapter to make sure the fan is the issue and not the controller?


----------



## cipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> he fan is the issu
> 
> Are you using the fan controller? Have you tried hooking up to a 3 pin-molex adapter to make sure the fan is the issue and not the controller?


I don't have an adapter right now so I can't test that theory. If it were the fan controller though, wouldn't my other FN 200RB (the one that came with the case) be acting up too? Although if it is the fan controller though that doesn't really make this situation any better.. The fan controller I have now is the 2nd one I've had. The first one was plagued with blinking LEDs


----------



## thekingbeyond

Had same problem with the nzxt 200mm fans , had 2 replace under warranty, but the clicking developed again. I used the xigmatek 200mm fans. They have an indentation on the mounting , that if you drill through will fit the phantoms holes, takes a few minutes to do.
Otherwise you can re-drill the case holes to fit other fans, or maybe use cable ties or double sided tape to mount them


----------



## Xecutionr

Just got her the other day, will get gut shot later.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Yea I like the LED's as well if you click my build log Nightmare in my sig you can see the pics.


Your Nightmare build is amazingly clean, sleek and would make many people very envious, well done!


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone know how long does NZXT customer support respond their tickets? I know it's nearly the weekend.

However does anyone know what time their online chat is?


----------



## Xecutionr

hope you guys like it!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xecutionr*
> 
> hope you guys like it!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good!


----------



## PliFF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipp*
> 
> Man NZXT keeps letting me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had time to install the two replacement FN-200RB's that they sent me and they turned out to be duds too. They make this very, very annoying clicking noise (I filmed it for proof here:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I think I'm going to order a non-NZXT 200mm fan to fit that slot. Unfortunately, it's not a true 200mm fan slot so I have to find the easiest 200mm fan to fit that spot.. opinions?


One of my fans make the same noise from time to time and the only solution i have found so far is a slight punch (and I'm not kidding







), in my case is easy because I'm using the fan on the top of the case


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Your Nightmare build is amazingly clean, sleek and would make many people very envious, well done!


Thank you Sir, that is very kind of you, but I feel there are better builds here lol I just used some others ideas, this thread has so much information it's crazy, many thanks to all those who contribute to this thread.


----------



## Pizzage

Just searching for a really awsome looking case. And i think i found it. :3.
Some questions though, does the case come with a 8-pin extension wire for your power supply ( I have the Sharkoon wpm 500 )? I'm kind off worried my current 8pin wont make it to the mobo using the back of the plate.
I was thinking of making my own clear window mod, instead of the mesh it has( sidepanel ) . Is it hard to do? I dont want to ruin it, and i think 26 euro's for a window kit- sidepanel is pretty expensive..

Edit:

My friend told me i can also remove the mesh at the 'stock'-case ( sidepanel ), and replace it for some Acrylic. Is that possible? And easy to do?


----------



## atibbo69

New pic of my Phantom!

I'm switching the tubing back to lime green. The blue/black doesn't glow at all, looks dull. It matches obviously but the green goes surprisingly well with the black/blue theme.

Also changing out fittings for compression fittings.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pizzage*
> 
> Just searching for a really awsome looking case. And i think i found it. :3.
> Some questions though, does the case come with a 8-pin extension wire for your power supply ( I have the Sharkoon wpm 500 )? I'm kind off worried my current 8pin wont make it to the mobo using the back of the plate.
> I was thinking of making my own clear window mod, instead of the mesh it has( sidepanel ) . Is it hard to do? I dont want to ruin it, and i think 26 euro's for a window kit- sidepanel is pretty expensive..
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My friend told me i can also remove the mesh at the 'stock'-case ( sidepanel ), and replace it for some Acrylic. Is that possible? And easy to do?


sorry the case does not come an 8 pin extension. your friend is right about removing the mesh. As far as being difficult, depends on you and your level of skill. try getting a piece of scrap acrylic and practice cutting it to shape.


----------



## denxell

fans fz-200mm led


Optimized For High Performance Airflow With Minimal Noise
-103 CFM / 20 dBA
-15% Increased Airflow Rate Over NZXT FS-200RB/FS-200RB LED
-(FS-200RB/FS-200RB LED: 89.5CFM)
-Sleeved Cables Offer Clean, Stylish Installation
-True 200mm Wide Diameter (Opposed to 193mm)
-New Standard 154mm Spacing Compatible With Phantom 820, Phantom 630 and Future NZXT Cases

Note: The FZ-200 is not compatible with the original Phantom.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denxell*
> 
> fans fz-200mm led
> 
> 
> Optimized For High Performance Airflow With Minimal Noise
> -103 CFM / 20 dBA
> -15% Increased Airflow Rate Over NZXT FS-200RB/FS-200RB LED
> -(FS-200RB/FS-200RB LED: 89.5CFM)
> -Sleeved Cables Offer Clean, Stylish Installation
> -True 200mm Wide Diameter (Opposed to 193mm)
> -New Standard 154mm Spacing Compatible With Phantom 820, Phantom 630 and Future NZXT Cases
> 
> *Note: The FZ-200 is not compatible with the original Phantom*.


And that's where the modding comes in. Chicks dig modding.


----------



## [email protected]

That reminds me i need to get a new 200mm on top just to add another fan and a inside 140 towards intake to the video card.

Temps are great in my case anyways the way it is. Would like to add another 200mm fan anyways. More airflow is nice for your parts even if you're running on water.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> And that's where the modding comes in. *Chicks dig modding.*


I bought a windowed side panel, which is a ready-made mod of the standard side panel.

Wife: What's that?
Me: a Windowed Side panel
Wife: and how much was that?
Me: £20
Wife: What!!!!!!!?????????? waste of money

I'm not too sure my wife digs modding, but I do!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I bought a windowed side panel, which is a ready-made mod of the standard side panel.
> 
> Wife: What's that?
> Me: a Windowed Side panel
> Wife: and how much was that?
> Me: £20
> Wife: What!!!!!!!?????????? waste of money
> 
> I'm not too sure my wife digs modding, but I do!


Tell her it's no different than the 34th pair of heels she bought last weekend







.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I bought a windowed side panel, which is a ready-made mod of the standard side panel.
> 
> Wife: What's that?
> Me: a Windowed Side panel
> Wife: and how much was that?
> Me: £20
> Wife: What!!!!!!!?????????? waste of money
> 
> I'm not too sure my wife digs modding, but I do!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her it's no different than the 34th pair of heels she bought last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I concur! However, be prepared to bring your pillows and blankets to the couch. But, to hell with her and her bed of mod-hatred! You could mod your couch into a FORTRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IT Diva

The obvious solution here is to mod a case to look like a stilleto heeled shoe.

It already worked for scotch tape dispensers.

Imagine that tall slim 400mm tube res as the stilleto heel, and work from there.

Ohh crap, where's my morning coffee . . . . . I could do this . . .

Darlene


----------



## patrickjane

I agree with all of you but any Ideas on what to do when your parents destroy your phantom's custom paint job that you did?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The obvious solution here is to mod a case to look like a stilleto heeled shoe.
> 
> It already worked for scotch tape dispensers.
> 
> Imagine that tall slim 400mm tube res as the stilleto heel, and work from there.
> 
> Ohh crap, where's my morning coffee . . . . . I could do this . . .
> 
> Darlene


SOMEWHERE I have a picture of a stilleto-shaped hotrod.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> SOMEWHERE I have a picture of a stilleto-shaped hotrod.


Lmao, you need to find it and post it.


----------



## Phelan




----------



## jameschisholm

Think if I buy her that, she will never moan at me again haha!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


holy crap!


----------



## AmNotACleverMan

Hey guys! I am new to building computers and i wanted to see if anyone here could help me out. This is what i ordered so far http://pcpartpicker.com/p/JXue but I'm still not sure as to what CPU cooler to get, as well as where to mount it. I've read through some of the forum but there is so much here its overwhelming, especially since I'm new to building. Do you guys have any suggestions on what else i should get and how i should mount them? I eventually plan on getting another 7970 ghz to go crossfire if that will change anything. Thanks!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmNotACleverMan*
> 
> Hey guys! I am new to building computers and i wanted to see if anyone here could help me out. This is what i ordered so far http://pcpartpicker.com/p/JXue but I'm still not sure as to what CPU cooler to get, as well as where to mount it. I've read through some of the forum but there is so much here its overwhelming, especially since I'm new to building. Do you guys have any suggestions on what else i should get and how i should mount them? I eventually plan on getting another 7970 ghz to go crossfire if that will change anything. Thanks!


First do you want to cool you CPU on air or water? second do you plan to keep the 200mm side fan installed? third what kind of budget?


----------



## AmNotACleverMan

I have about 300-400 max (preferably 300 since i already dropped 1500 already) more to spend and i think i want to go water cooled in case i want to overclock the processor. I was looking at the H100i since I've seen a bunch of users on here who have them with their builds. I do plan on keeping the 200mm fan installed but its mounted on the top not the side and possibly get a second 200mm fan on the top as well since there is a space for it. From what I've seen on here most builds have the H100i on the bottom near the hard drives. Is that the best configuration?


----------



## brfield

Do the Phantom's usb ports have any kind of protection? i.e. Powering something via usb, don't have a fuse in line, protect mobo from damage in case of short, or over voltage some how.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmNotACleverMan*
> 
> I have about 300-400 max (preferably 300 since i already dropped 1500 already) more to spend and i think i want to go water cooled in case i want to overclock the processor. I was looking at the H100i since I've seen a bunch of users on here who have them with their builds. I do plan on keeping the 200mm fan installed but its mounted on the top not the side and possibly get a second 200mm fan on the top as well since there is a space for it. From what I've seen on here most builds have the H100i on the bottom near the hard drives. Is that the best configuration?


I don't believe the H100i will fit in the bottom of a Phantom, though the Swiftech H220 can because of its longer hose, amd it can be expanded upon in the future if you choose to do so, since it has a much stronger pump. It also has a copper radiator for better cooling than the aluminum radiators in the H100i and all other closed loop coolers. However Swiftech is moving to a larger facility at the moment to better feed demand for the unit, and thus all the equipment to build these is down till the end of the month/beginning of next month, so finding an H220 at the moment is extremely difficult. If you're not in a huge rush it's a much better overall unit IMO.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmNotACleverMan*
> 
> I have about 300-400 max (preferably 300 since i already dropped 1500 already) more to spend and i think i want to go water cooled in case i want to overclock the processor. I was looking at the H100i since I've seen a bunch of users on here who have them with their builds. I do plan on keeping the 200mm fan installed but its mounted on the top not the side and possibly get a second 200mm fan on the top as well since there is a space for it. From what I've seen on here most builds have the H100i on the bottom near the hard drives. Is that the best configuration?


OK so IMHO I'd wait and try to save just a little bit more you are so close to getting a starter kit it isn't even funny. For about 400$ you can get an XSPC Raystorm Kit and you are on your way to DIY watercooling. The closed loops are good, don't get me wrong (I put an Antech H2O 920 in my friends case) I just think if you can hold out a little longer why not get some colored tubing and some LED fans and make it something that you did on your own. If you can't wait then go for the H100i it has awesome reviews and I don't think I have hear anyone say anything bad about it. You will need to mount it in the top with the brackets that come with the Phantom case and install the second top 200mm fan. This is just what I would do, it all depends on time money and what you are willing or not willing to do.


----------



## qiplayer

I discovered 140 and 280 rads fit in the 5'25 bay.......
140 fit vertically


----------



## lFlapjackl

I have the original Phantom and I'm currently looking for a CPU cooler to prolong longevity with Noise/Temp efficiency. My CPU fan hits 3500rpm very quickly and is loud. So, I'm looking at the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme, and Noctua NH-D14, as a replacement. It seems the Thermaltake Water 2.0 extreme cools just as nicely as the Noctua NH-D14 and both are quiet, which is what I am looking for.

So, between the Noctua NH-D14 and the Thermaltake Water 2.0 extreme, what do you guys think is best for this case?

Edit: Just going to go with the AIO water cooler. Going to have to cut room for the backplate though. I'll post back on how it fits.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Hello fellow NZXT Phantom owners. I've decided to move my computer back into the Phantom after not being satisfied with the quality of another case I recently bought and I've decided to remove all of the hard drive cages. This has improved my temps as now there is less restriction for the front 140mm fan and now my GPU doesn't have to ramp up as loud as it did before. Only problem is as you can see non of my hard drives can be installed. I was thinking about it and decided to either reinstall the 2 HDD bay in it's original spot and move the 2.5" hard drives into the 5.25" bays or just move all the drives into the 5.25" bays. What do you guys think?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Hello fellow NZXT Phantom owners. I've decided to move my computer back into the Phantom after not being satisfied with the quality of another case I recently bought and I've decided to remove all of the hard drive cages. This has improved my temps as now there is less restriction for the front 140mm fan and now my GPU doesn't have to ramp up as loud as it did before. Only problem is as you can see non of my hard drives can be installed. I was thinking about it and decided to either reinstall the 2 HDD bay in it's original spot and move the 2.5" hard drives into the 5.25" bays or just move all the drives into the 5.25" bays. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd use the small drive cage or mount the drives in the 5.25 or go custom mounts... then you can tackle that wire management..


----------



## Caruban

This may seem like an odd question, but I'm looking for a check valve and a pressure regulator for my liquid cooling system. Anyone know of any decently small, inexpensive components?


----------



## Joel18

Hey guys could help me find a backplate for my Gigabyte radeon HD 7870 OC, Please help!!!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> Hey guys could help me find a backplate for my Gigabyte radeon HD 7870 OC, Please help!!!!


like this?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16693/ex-blc-1184/EK_Radeon_HD_7870_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_CSQ_EK-FC7870_Backplate_-_Black_CSQ.html?tl=g30c309s1705


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> This may seem like an odd question, but I'm looking for a check valve and a pressure regulator for my liquid cooling system. Anyone know of any decently small, inexpensive components?


not sure if this is the pressure valve your talking about..

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c101/s1382/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Fittings-Accessories-Pressure_Valve-Page1.html


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> like this?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16693/ex-blc-1184/EK_Radeon_HD_7870_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_CSQ_EK-FC7870_Backplate_-_Black_CSQ.html?tl=g30c309s1705


yes but can i use this with the cooler i have got on the graphics card and put this on the back of the card??


----------



## Mezza1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> yes but can i use this with the cooler i have got on the graphics card and put this on the back of the card??


Yes you can.


----------



## Joel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mezza1989*
> 
> Yes you can.


ok sweet do they ship to aus??


----------



## Joel18

just looked on the web site and they can ship to AUS!!! Thanx all for helping with this, big help


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> just looked on the web site and they can ship to AUS!!! Thanx all for helping with this, big help


glad to help.


----------



## -Nick

I got my Phantom this week & just sorted out my cable management.

I'm happy - For now


----------



## Phelan

Nice and clean!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Nice and clean!


I miss mine being that clean... Gotta love watercooling


----------



## qlum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I miss mine being that clean... Gotta love watercooling


I miss mine having white plastic all around instead of one side turning yellow... gotta love sunlight and time.


----------



## lFlapjackl

Hey guys, got the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme shipped to me really quick so I've installed it already. I was able to fit the backplate without the issues I thought I would have. I decided to mount it without the top two fans and it fit perfectly. The only small issues were the screws to mount the radiator wouldn't reach the rad with the washers as instructed. If you don't use the washers it screws in just fine. Also, the snapping of the top case hit the side of the radiator a very small bit but it snapped in without any problems or concerns. So thumbs up to that!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190


----------



## atibbo69

Just finished this about an hour ago:









1/2 ID 3/4 OD Green UV tubing
EKWB GTX 680 black plate
10x Bitspower Compression fittings

The fittings were almost $200 but so worth it.









Coming soon.. Tube version of this:


----------



## Mast3rRoot

That Looks Really Sweet! Nice Job!








Also, are you doing a dual loop there? that seems to be a lot of tubes. Haha

I am looking at getting some compression fittings for my Rig, but yeah, The price is sorta holding me back. I might buy them in sets at a time.


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caruban*
> 
> On my window, I didn't replace the mesh. I took the mesh out, cut a big hole, and put the mesh back in. It has this really nice effect where it looks like a standard computer when off, but when it's on and all of the lights shine through, it looks really beastly... You have alot of lights inside your case, so I think that'd look really good on yours. Then, you don't have to buy a window, either...


I Gave this a Shot, and it Looks pretty cool in my opinion!
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> That Looks Really Sweet! Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are you doing a dual loop there? that seems to be a lot of tubes. Haha
> 
> I am looking at getting some compression fittings for my Rig, but yeah, The price is sorta holding me back. I might buy them in sets at a time.


Thanks!









Tube is coming from pump to CPU
CPU to 360 rad
360 rad to GPU
GPU to 240 rad
240 rad back to res/pump


----------



## atibbo69

Double post


----------



## Phelan




----------



## Bonkers

Lol I love that mini build. Let me send you mine and you can do it for me. Currently lugging the big ass tower back amend forth to work. Such a pain in the ass. (I built my PC and then got this video editing job or else I would have done an sff build.)


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Lol I love that mini build. Let me send you mine and you can do it for me. Currently lugging the big ass tower back amend forth to work. Such a pain in the ass. (I built my PC and then got this video editing job or else I would have done an sff build.)










thanks! I would but this one is already behind schedule lol


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip


This is one of the coolest things I've seen done to a Phantom in a long time. GJ!


----------



## Phelan

Thanks!


----------



## Ice009

Does the Phantom 630 fit E-ATX sized Motherboards like the Rampage 4 Extreme?

12" x 10.7"?

Also, which is the proper thread to post about the Phantom 630?


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> I Gave this a Shot, and it Looks pretty cool in my opinion!
> Thanks for the idea!


Looks good!


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Does the Phantom 630 fit E-ATX sized Motherboards like the Rampage 4 Extreme?
> 
> 12" x 10.7"?
> 
> Also, which is the proper thread to post about the Phantom 630?


I've asked this E-ATX question a few times now, last time would have been over a month ago.Surely it wouldn't be that hard for someone who works for NZXT to find out?

It's really slow going getting anything out of NZXT. If they can't answer this question, I won't be buying any of their products ever again.


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Well, their specs say that it fits an XL-ATX board, which is larger than an E-ATX board. But the reason it may be excluded is because they don't have mounting holes for E-ATX. Though I dont know why they would exclude that size, as it is more common than XL-ATX.

A lot of the mounting holes should match up with ATX, and you could maybe drill the rest of the holes. If you are into doing a little modding.

Otherwise, try contacting our group's NZXT rep at [email protected]

He should get back to you quicker than NZXT's customer reps.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Well, their specs say that it fits an XL-ATX board, which is larger than an E-ATX board. But the reason it may be excluded is because they don't have mounting holes for E-ATX. Though I dont know why they would exclude that size, as it is more common than XL-ATX.
> 
> A lot of the mounting holes should match up with ATX, and you could maybe drill the rest of the holes. If you are into doing a little modding.
> 
> Otherwise, try contacting our group's NZXT rep at [email protected]
> 
> He should get back to you quicker than NZXT's customer reps.


XL-ATX is longer, but it's not bigger than a full sized E-ATX MB. Fortunately, most of the overclocking/gamer E-ATX Motherboards aren't full width. The Rampage 4 Extreme is 10.7 inches wide, whereas full E-ATX can be up to 13 inches wide.

Anyway, just thought I should post that I contacted Rob and he was very, very helpful. Thanks for giving me the tip.

He said that he has installed a Rampage 4 Extreme Motherboard into the case and that it would fit E-ATX boards up to a max width of 10.8 inches. This is good enough for me. I don't think there is any overlocking/gamer boards that are much wider than 10.7 inches (please correct me if I am wrong), I think most of the wider boards would be server/workstation boards. Based on that, I think I am going to get the Phantom 630.

Has anyone here bought the case? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## -Nub-

Hello all new to this forum. I have been getting alot of tips and tricks from you all. There are tons of great builds on this site. I recently built my first rig and wanted to share it.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> Hello all new to this forum. I have been getting alot of tips and tricks from you all. There are tons of great builds on this site. I recently built my first rig and wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club! Your rig looks good! If you have a facebook account make sure to stop into our Phantom group page and Hardware chat page.


----------



## dartuil

Hello , i want to turn my white phantom into black









Did someone have a tutorial for it?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello , i want to turn my white phantom into black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone have a tutorial for it?


1 go to store
2 buy can black spray paint at store
3 go to white phantom case
4 shake black spray paint
5 pop lid off
6 spray white phantom case ferverently with black spray paint
7 enjoy black phantom case


----------



## qiplayer

I just made a huge order of rads and much other stuff by aquatuning.

I'm planning to put a 420 rad on top. The magicool slim fits perfectly (I checked with the 280 one I own), but I preferred to get the xspc ex 420 wich is a bit higher. I will have some hard work putting it on top with the fans almost touching the motherboard.

By the way everything was perfect, I planned to put 2 universal gpu blocks on my two gtx 680 leaving the black internal plate and fan on the card, but... The gpu of the gtx680 is smaller and the hole for the gpu is smaller, so the ek block doesnt fit


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 1 go to store
> 2 buy can black spray paint at store
> 3 go to white phantom case
> 4 shake black spray paint
> 5 pop lid off
> 6 spray white phantom case ferverently with black spray paint
> 7 enjoy black phantom case


no need to remove the white paint?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> no need to remove the white paint?


There is actually a bit more work than I described. I was just kidding around, sorry. You'd actually want to prep the surfaces quite a bit before painting them.


----------



## DBagonk

Hi, everyone! I'm new on this thread. This is my second build. I knew NZXT Phantom from my friend.


----------



## paulyoung

I signed up a few weeks ago, but since then there has been a major, change. I have now swapped out the 7850, for a HIS hd 7950, also I now have 16gb of the lovely Avexir MPower ram, and it is all under water.


----------



## Lowki

Im stealing this idea going to do it today http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5677/img1813r.jpg


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Dang! Thats Sorta what I would love my rig to look like! its almost halfway there! I just gotta find the bright green fans for the side!

Heres what Mine looks like so far! I honestly really like the mod where you cut out the mounts for the side fan, but keep the mesh there. It looks sweet!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Dang! Thats Sorta what I would love my rig to look like! its almost halfway there! I just gotta find the bright green fans for the side!
> 
> Heres what Mine looks like so far! I honestly really like the mod where you cut out the mounts for the side fan, but keep the mesh there. It looks sweet!


NZXT FZ120 green LED


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Oh darn.... They sell every single color at the Minneapolis Micro Center.... except green. No employee discount for me I guess! Cause I love those fans! Thanks Phelan!


----------



## DeadLink

Just order my 630 matte black today. Just curious for those who use aqua products. Will the 360mm rad fit up top?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Just order my 630 matte black today. Just curious for those who use aqua products. Will the 360mm rad fit up top?


Interesting you should bring up the 630, as I just got started on my 630 builds this weekend.

You can fit a 360 up top lengthwise, but beware how thick it is.

I measured 55mm at most, to where the top edge of the mobo would be.

A 45mm thick rad would fit OK, but with only one set of fans on top.

A 30mm would fit with push pull fans.

The rad space in front of the drive cages only has room for a thin (30mm) rad, either 240 or 280 and the drive cages would really hinder airflow.

The lower rad space seems the most flexible;

Up to a 240 or 280 will fit, and depending on what drive cages you use, a monsta 80mm thick in P-P will fit.

The one detraction of that rad space is that the cutout under the rad, really shrouds the air flow for fans larger than 120mm, where the 810 and 820 have huge cutouts for unobstructed airflow.

It's going to be an interesting case to work with.

Darlene


----------



## IT Diva

Hey gang,

Finally started my Phantom 630 builds this weekend.

The build log is in my sig, and here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1379889/mix-n-match-twins-complimentary-pair-of-nzxt-phantom-630s#post_19701277

Hope you guys like the concept,

Darlene

Here's a little teaser with the side panels removed:







Here's a few shots with the side panels in place:

I think the contrasting USB module looks really nice.

Having tried it both ways, I prefer the side panels matching the plastics, with the top edge of the chassis and the lower chassis edge & feet as accents.


----------



## Phelan

Sweet!


----------



## DeadLink

Darlene, I am looking at the width of it actually not fitting. It measures exactly 5.75 inches. And I am using a CM Sniper case for reference and will not fit between the drive bays. So measuring the drive cage using just the front measurement it would show larger than 5.75 more so like 5.80 but then it tapers inward to a smaller dimension. Does the Phantom do this or is it consistent from front to the rear of the drive cage assembly?

Matt


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Darlene, I am looking at the width of it actually not fitting. It measures exactly 5.75 inches. And I am using a CM Sniper case for reference and will not fit between the drive bays. So measuring the drive cage using just the front measurement it would show larger than 5.75 more so like 5.80 but then it tapers inward to a smaller dimension. Does the Phantom do this or is it consistent from front to the rear of the drive cage assembly?
> 
> Matt


Maybe if you link to which aqua rad you're thinking about, I could offer something specific, but here's a pic of the top panel, where it's clear that the designers intended a standard sized 360 rad to be a "drop in".

You may notice in the pic that the design of the optical drives cage has changed from the 810 / 820 style with a closed top, to an open top, (actually no-top) design, so there's noting below the rad until you populate the bays.

Darlene


----------



## DeadLink

Here is the rad. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14100/ex-rad-283/Aquacomputer_Airplex_Modularity_System_360_Radiator_-_Aluminum_Fins_-_Single_Circuit_33016.html?tl=g30c95s161

407 x 146 x 63

And me measuring inches is 15 15/16", 5 13/16", 2 1/2"


----------



## DeadLink

What is the distance from the top of the drive cage to the top of the interior roof of the case (630)?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Here is the rad. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14100/ex-rad-283/Aquacomputer_Airplex_Modularity_System_360_Radiator_-_Aluminum_Fins_-_Single_Circuit_33016.html?tl=g30c95s161
> 
> 407 x 146 x 63
> 
> And me measuring inches is 15 15/16", 5 13/16", 2 1/2"


That rad will Not work, I guarantee it..

The modularity series is unique in that it uses the same core for both the 120 sized fan versions and the 140 sized fan versions.

The difference is in the hole placement in the side rails, and length of the core.

The 120 fan sized rads have wider side rails that place the holes farther in.

Here's a pic of a 140 sized fan rad (left) joined with the serial connector to a 120 fan sized rad (right). You can see how the fan size is accommodated by the side rails.

Those rads are going to be a bit wider than most 140 fan sized rads because of the construction.

They are also a bit longer as well, but that's not the controlling dimension in this case.

The good side is that they are not all that great, although the copper fin ones are better than the aluminum finned ones, so going with a more mainstream 360 rad that will fit and get you better results, should be an easy change of plans.

Darlene


----------



## DeadLink

Well I understand, it is just that I have one already so of course the question would arise. I just didn't want to buy something I already have again.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Well I understand, it is just that I have one already so of course the question would arise. I just didn't want to buy something I already have again.


The only thing that you could reasonably get that in without breaking the bank would be a switch 810.

You'll just have to do a little modding to the side wings at the top of the optical drive bays to accommodate the width.

Darlene


----------



## DeadLink

I'll just stick with getting a new radiator or two. I already bought the phantom as a replacement to the case I already have. Was wishful thinking on using that case lol. Now the question is what are the best suited rads for push pull without loosing efficiency?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I'll just stick with getting a new radiator or two. I already bought the phantom as a replacement to the case I already have. Was wishful thinking on using that case lol. Now the question is what are the best suited rads for push pull without loosing efficiency?


We're just talking about rads for the 630 in my buildlog this afternoon.

Link is in my sig, if you haven't checked it out yet.

Darlene


----------



## jameschisholm

Ok so I bought 2 new CM sickleflow fans for my side fans 120mm. One of them developed a rattle, So I've gone and bought another one and its rattling!? *** any help Are they too good for the built-in fan controller or just crap fans.

Just ordered an Enermax T.B.Apollish Case Fan Red 120mm now, see if thats any better lol


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Ok so I bought 2 new CM sickleflow fans for my side fans 120mm. One of them developed a rattle, So I've gone and bought another one and its rattling!? *** any help Are they too good for the built-in fan controller or just crap fans.
> 
> Just ordered an Enermax T.B.Apollish Case Fan Red 120mm now, see if thats any better lol


Dunno man I have 6 of them in my case and I've had no issues.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well it's weird, I've even tested them 1 by 1 while holding them in my hand. 2/3 still rattle at low speed..any thoughts?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well it's weird, I've even tested them 1 by 1 while holding them in my hand. 2/3 still rattle at low speed..any thoughts?


Mine run at low most of the time unless I'm gaming which I haven't been able to do lately as I am getting ready to get married at the end of this month so I have no clue mister.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well it's weird, I've even tested them 1 by 1 while holding them in my hand. 2/3 still rattle at low speed..any thoughts?


I had the same issue, its cheap sleeve bearings used in the Sickleflow 120's. If you use CM Sickleflow fans, or any fan with a sleeve bearing, use them facing vertically (fan pointing up or down, but not horizontally). Some may last longer than others but sleeve bearings are pretty rubbish overall.

Shame, they're quite nice looking LED fans.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I had the same issue, its cheap sleeve bearings used in the Sickleflow 120's. If you use CM Sickleflow fans, or any fan with a sleeve bearing, use them facing vertically (fan pointing up or down, but not horizontally). Some may last longer than others but sleeve bearings are pretty rubbish overall.
> 
> Shame, they're quite nice looking LED fans.


Also, once the bearing has gone and it rattles, they will always rattle, time to buy some new fans I'm afraid.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I had the same issue, its cheap sleeve bearings used in the Sickleflow 120's. If you use CM Sickleflow fans, or any fan with a sleeve bearing, use them facing vertically (fan pointing up or down, but not horizontally). Some may last longer than others but sleeve bearings are pretty rubbish overall.
> 
> Shame, they're quite nice looking LED fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Also, once the bearing has gone and it rattles, they will always rattle, time to buy some new fans I'm afraid.


I have 4 of the horizontal and 2 of them vertical, I've had them for almost a year with no rattling, maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## jameschisholm

I bought the 2x Enermax T.B Apollish fans [RED led] to replace the rattling CM sickleflows.

They are quiet as a whisper, really nice bright led's, great look to them! Very pleased:




I apologise for the picture quality.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I bought the 2x Enermax T.B Apollish fans [RED led] to replace the rattling CM sickleflows.
> 
> They are quiet as a whisper, really nice bright led's, great look to them! Very pleased:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologise for the picture quality.


Looks great!


----------



## mr sadistics

my new build and little mod, to put 2 360 rads into my old phantom.


----------



## Joel18

finished my matte black vinyl wrap!!!


----------



## kgtuning

WOW, awesome job!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> finished my matte black vinyl wrap!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SICK!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> finished my matte black vinyl wrap!!!


I love this color on this case, WISH the Phantom 820 did the same.


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joel18*
> 
> finished my matte black vinyl wrap!!!


That looks really nice! Why did you choose vinyl over paint? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Joel18

I went with vinyl because it was cheaper than buying spray, but I eventually want to spray it


----------



## pWnDankosity

24" Gaming Monitor, ONLY $129.00!!!!!!!! I bought on of these about 3 months ago. They are amazing, and I have NEVER seen them this cheap. $20 Promotional Gift card + $20 Mail in Rebate. I got my rebate back already. Gotta buy them individually, to get the x2 $20 promotional gift cards. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236174 Until 4/17/13


----------



## alpsie

still active and kicking, this topic


----------



## solara2xb

Hey All,

Here is my Phantom 630, I put a work log here on OCN, but just saw this thread now includes the 630.
Work Log Here (click me)

Here are some pics of the rig. Phantom 630 in white.


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I love this color on this case, WISH the Phantom 820 did the same.


Good job on the wrap!! looks pretty good..


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still active and kicking, this topic


Yes it is, may have slowed down a bit but there is also a facebook group for the Phantom if you want to check it out, link is on the front page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Here is my Phantom 630, I put a work log here on OCN, but just saw this thread now includes the 630.
> Work Log Here (click me)
> 
> Here are some pics of the rig. Phantom 630 in white.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great job! looks really good.


----------



## DeadLink

God this case had better show up in the mail today. I am going to go crazy if I don't get to assemble this case for the weekend. Thinking about driving down to MDPC and picking up some sleeving.......


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Here is my Phantom 630, I put a work log here on OCN, but just saw this thread now includes the 630.
> Work Log Here (click me)
> 
> Here are some pics of the rig. Phantom 630 in white.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am curious. That bay(HDD bracket) where you have the pump. Does it have anything to influence placing the pump there like have mounting holes and such.... or did you do that by choice?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Here is my Phantom 630, I put a work log here on OCN, but just saw this thread now includes the 630.
> Work Log Here (click me)
> 
> Here are some pics of the rig. Phantom 630 in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Thusfar my favorite Phantom 630 build. Period.


----------



## poissuu

Hey would anyone have an idea on how i can "fake" a fan header on my nzxt phantom case. I have 2 unused fan control slots and I hate the look of the LED being off. If i can just fake a fan to make those 2 slots light up I would be happy. I know it sounds stupid but I have OCD.... so yeah


----------



## solara2xb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I am curious. That bay(HDD bracket) where you have the pump. Does it have anything to influence placing the pump there like have mounting holes and such.... or did you do that by choice?


I use the HD rack to elevate the pump a little more, Also it make it easier for me to drill two small holes and have the pump secured with the bracket that came with the pump top. I also added some 3m double sided tape to keep the bracket from vibrating metal on metal.

Doing this also made it easy for the pump to be removed easier with sliding the cage out and the pump will come with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thusfar my favorite Phantom 630 build. Period.


Thanks!


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solara2xb*
> 
> I use the HD rack to elevate the pump a little more, Also it make it easier for me to drill two small holes and have the pump secured with the bracket that came with the pump top. I also added come 3m double sided tape to keep the braket from vibrating metal on metal.
> 
> Doing this also made it easy for the pump to be removed easier with sliding the cage out and the pump will come with.
> Thanks!


Appreciate the reply. I look forward to building this machine with this case soon.


----------



## PhuxnPro

Hey guys im just introducing myself here. Im a gamer and a graphic designer and well... here is my modest pc












Specs:
Operating System
Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64-bit
*CPU*
Intel Core i7 2600K @ 3.40GHz 34 °C
Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
Liquid cooled

*RAM*
G-Skill Ripjaws 12.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 669MHz (9-9-9-24)

*Motherboard*
ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH P67 (LGA1155) 34 °C

*Graphics*
SyncMaster ([email protected])
2048MB GeForce GTX 460 (Undefined) 39 °C

*Hard Drives*
1863GB Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 (SATA) 35 °C

*Optical Drives*
ATAPI iHAS124 B
ATAPI BD O DH4O3S
DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device

*Audio*
High Definition Audio Device

*Mouse*
RAZER Naga Molten RZ01-00280500-R3M1 Black 17 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Laser 5600 dpi Special
Edition Gaming Mouse

*Keyboard*
Tt eSPORTS CHALLENGER Pro Gaming Keyboard Fan Cooler Black KB-CHP001US

*Gamepad*
Logitech G13 USB Advanced Gameboard


----------



## Pizzage

Hello guys!

I'm reallyyy looking forward to get this case. Have to wait 2 months or so.
Just 1 question, is there a way to do a push-pull with a H100i at the top?
I'm willing to buy the SP120's instead of the stock fans that come with the h100i, but will it fit? ( With those 2x 200mm fans at top )

*Would love to see some pics with this setup!*


----------



## Niiccckkkk123

Hey,

This was my first time building a computer, and my first attempt at water cooling!

What you all think?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niiccckkkk123*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> This was my first time building a computer, and my first attempt at water cooling!
> 
> What you all think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! It looks great. very clean. Have you seen our facebook group? the link is on the first page.


----------



## Niiccckkkk123

I can't seem to see it.

Could you post the link?

Thanks.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niiccckkkk123*
> 
> I can't seem to see it.
> 
> Could you post the link?
> 
> Thanks.


Phantom group...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Phantom/

Hardware chat..
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hardwarechat/

I think a lot of us that are here are also in those groups too.


----------



## Aryslan

Hi there,
I just bought a NZXT Phantom Black case after looking this thread, wanted a 810 but got problems with the available space.
Thing is im going to upgrade my comp in short. I am waiting for the new Intel CPUs Haswell to hit the market and then upgrade,with it my first watercooling system is arriving.

I have been reading a lot and have watched many tutorials on how to fit RX/RS 240,360 pull/push configurations but lately i have been watching lots of different watercooling rigs that are pretty aswesome.

First of all i want to say i wont be using any SLI/Crossfire graphics cards, only 1 card. That being said i would like to know your opinion about watercooling kits, was thinking on XSPC RS360 or RS240 but honestly i havent paid much attention to other kits.

What cooling kits would you recommend having in mind that only CPU block will be in the loop(and maybe later GPU block will be added to the loop)? I have read that with a GPU block i would need to add another 240 rad.

What other kits would you recommend?

I am from Spain but i have been watching the watercooling kits from frozencpu website, do you have any other shops recomendations?

Thank you for your help and ****, i want my new rig and post here a damn pic.


----------



## -Nub-

I have the ex240 and have been happy with my temps. It has a smaller footprint than the rx series but is supposed to have the same cooling capabilities.


----------



## Aryslan

Like this one? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16070/ex-wat-210/XSPC_Raystorm_EX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

Strange I didn't read anything from ex series. This for sure gets my like, didn't like how the rx thickness fits so up to millimeter in the phantom.
Thanks a lot for your comment. This brings a new direction.


----------



## -Nub-

That's the one. I don't have the kit but I do have the ex240 and the ray storm water block.


----------



## afallickwang

I am thinking about this case. Should I get it over the Antec 1200?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> I am thinking about this case. Should I get it over the Antec 1200?


YES!!!! But I'm biased since I have a Phantom


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> I am thinking about this case. Should I get it over the Antec 1200?


IMO yes, newer design and better outfitted for todays enthusiast.


----------



## Aryslan

By the way the Phantom side panel window. Do you mod it or get it from any shop?

In case of modding it, could you please tell me what do you need or any shop that sells the needed materials?


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryslan*
> 
> By the way the Phantom side panel window. Do you mod it or get it from any shop?
> 
> In case of modding it, could you please tell me what do you need or any shop that sells the needed materials?


You can buy them from NZXT. Link


----------



## -Nub-

You just need some small rubber u channel that you can buy from performance pc. Some lexan and some good 3m double sided tape.


----------



## Aryslan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> You can buy them from NZXT. Link


i visited that link already but the spanish retailers do not have it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> You just need some small rubber u channel that you can buy from performance pc. Some lexan and some good 3m double sided tape.


Better this way. Easy to get and easy to do. Thanks


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> IMO yes, newer design and better outfitted for todays enthusiast.


Okay I'm leaning towards the red color for the regular sized one.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aryslan*
> 
> i visited that link already but the spanish retailers do not have it...
> Better this way. Easy to get and easy to do. Thanks


Just keep in mind you need to leave a decent lip around the edges. The door will get hung up on the acrylic window if you don't.


----------



## DeadLink

So thank god for FrozenCPU, apparently the post office lost my case somewhere from them to Germany. Now the waiting begins again.....


----------



## afallickwang

By the way my wife has the pink version of this case! I plan to match her with a red one next month. I will be adding this to my NZXT Vulcan and Gamma as well as a white Corsair Vengeance C70.


----------



## mr sadistics

hi guys! i gonna show my last build in progress, sorry for my bad english!



1/2 3/4 tubing white, ok im thinking on mayhem red pastel as my, new coolant



this its a little mod to put in , my 360 rad on front i



and this its my other little mod im painting the green line, to white


----------



## Jedson3614

EXCUSE ME BUT HOW ON EARTH DO YOU GET TEH DRIVE CAGE UP THERE AND FACED LIKE THIS?


----------



## Jedson3614

Now how did you get teh hard drive cage up there?


----------



## -Nub-

Please tell me you are adding GPU's to that loop. Looks good though!


----------



## mr sadistics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Now how did you get teh hard drive cage up there?


hi bro im put my ssd on the back of my case! and the hdd its on a side, on my front rad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> Please tell me you are adding GPU's to that loop. Looks good though!


thanks bro! yes im building a sli gaming pc. 2 gtx 670 very soon

Sorry my english is not very good


----------



## Gapi182

i just bought a 140mm, a 200mm and a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro. I know the holes won't align but would it work if i drill new ones? Please answer quickly so I can still cancel my order


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gapi182*
> 
> i just bought a 140mm, a 200mm and a 230mm bitfenix spectre pro. I know the holes won't align but would it work if i drill new ones? Please answer quickly so I can still cancel my order


There is a lip on the inside of the 200mm fan holes in the top of the case that can get in the way of the blades. If you run the fans as exhaust, it won't be a problem. But if you run them as intake this lip will most likely contact the blades.


----------



## Gapi182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> There is a lip on the inside of the 200mm fan holes in the top of the case that can get in the way of the blades. If you run the fans as exhaust, it won't be a problem. But if you run them as intake this lip will most likely contact the blades.


yeah i just changed my mind and ordered 2 NZXT 200mm LED fans and a 140mm bitfenix spectre pro led.


----------



## IT Diva

Hey gang,

Just wanted to drop by and show how the Mix 'n Match twins builds are coming along.

Much more in the build log in my sig,

Darlene


----------



## Robbie501

I have no large side fan on my case and so, i would like to know if this fits in my case http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC14PE.html
If not, can you advise me on another one for overclocking the Phenom II 965 BE that would fit?


----------



## failwheeldrive

Hey everyone, just thought I'd stop by to introduce myself and share a couple pics of my Phantom. I've had desktops in the past, but I've mostly been into notebooks until pretty recently. This is the first desktop I've built from scratch, so I'm still pretty new to all of this. I plan on getting another Titan and swapping out the H100i and going with a custom wc loop, though I'm not sure which I'll do first. There are some incredible Phantom builds here on OCN, and I really appreciate all the helppful info and inspiration from you all. Anyway, on to the (admittedly crappy) pics lol. Ignore the mess in my kitchen, I haven't gotten a chance to clean up all the empty boxes and spare parts yet



















Thanks again guys!


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Welcome to The Group!
I like the Side Window! It Really helps the "Geforce GTX" text stand out!
I'm looking forward to seeing what you make of the build! Dual Titans are quite a feat!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Thanks! The side window is awesome, and coming from a Phantom 410 it's something I can't live without. I've got some bitfenix alchemy white led strips coming in the mail, so it'll really help brighten up the interior and show off the hardware. I just hope the red Spectre pro fans don't turn pink when I install the white leds lol.


----------



## merugaru

Thinking of buying NZXT Phantom case. Does the silver arrow cooler don't fit the case? If not what's the best cooler for a i73770K that fit the case.


----------



## DeadLink

So the case made it to the post office but never got the notice on friday, now I have to wait another couple days before I can get the computer case. I will update soon as I test fit for water cooling components.


----------



## IT Diva

Hi Guys,

Just a little update on the Mix 'n Match 630's builds;

Built the PSU covers and the drive cage trim panels that go on the sides.

Makes a nice place to mount SSD's or just for looking clean thru the window.

More in the build log, of course . . .









Darlene


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merugaru*
> 
> Thinking of buying NZXT Phantom case. Does the silver arrow cooler don't fit the case? If not what's the best cooler for a i73770K that fit the case.


From first glance at the Silver Arrow cooler, it should fit with some room left in the case, only if you do not put the 200/230mm fan on the side panel.

It's a great case BTW!


----------



## DeadLink

Quick and easy install. I have to now wait for the rest of my loop to show up. And yes the AMS 360mm radiator will fit.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and easy install. I have to now wait for the rest of my loop to show up. And yes the AMS 360mm radiator will fit.


I'm digging these 630's so much!! Looks good man.


----------



## DeadLink

Love the cable management, literally took like 30 minutes to throw together and start playing.


----------



## Roaches

Totally love this case the moment I got it. Still lots of room after completing my build.



Hope there would be 90 degree motherboard mountings in future phantom series.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Totally love this case the moment I got it. Still lots of room after completing my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope there would be 90 degree motherboard mountings in future phantom series.


I would think that would be an interesting idea but how many people would really like that configuration? Maybe a good mod for someone to try with a Phantom.


----------



## Roaches

Could be possible I'm certain it will likely involve custom sheet metal work to elongate the the horizontal frame of the case to accommodate changes to the Drive bays HDD cages locations.
Interestingly someone here has already done a reverse ATX case mod with the phantom: http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/sponsored-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom

Kinda coincidental that Silverstone has started doing the same to their latest RV04/FT04 iterations on their internal layouts.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Could be possible I'm certain it will likely involve custom sheet metal work to elongate the the horizontal frame of the case to accommodate changes to the Drive bays HDD cages locations.
> Interestingly someone here has already done a reverse ATX case mod with the phantom: http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/sponsored-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom
> 
> Kinda coincidental that Silverstone has started doing the same to their latest RV04/FT04 iterations on their internal layouts.


We have a few builders here that have done R-atx and have done an excellent job doing so.. Kaged as you mention above along with Eviljerry, K3nny and a few others. There should be links on the front page to some of them.


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> We have a few builders here that have done R-atx and have done an excellent job doing so.. Kaged as you mention above along with Eviljerry, K3nny and a few others. There should be links on the front page to some of them.


Is there a way I could be added to the list? Here's mine:













I have a build log in my sig, but here's a link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1362054/build-log-high-roller-reverse-atx-nzxt-phantom-with-water-cooling-custom-painting


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> We have a few builders here that have done R-atx and have done an excellent job doing so.. Kaged as you mention above along with Eviljerry, K3nny and a few others. There should be links on the front page to some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way I could be added to the list? Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a build log in my sig, but here's a link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1362054/build-log-high-roller-reverse-atx-nzxt-phantom-with-water-cooling-custom-painting
Click to expand...

Nice rig, added you to the owners' list.









On another note, happy birthday to evil jerry!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Nice rig, added you to the owners' list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, happy birthday to evil jerry!


Hey please see #144 and #163 on the owners list. haha we have him in there twice.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Nice rig, added you to the owners' list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, happy birthday to evil jerry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey please see #144 and #163 on the owners list. haha we have him in there twice.
Click to expand...

Oops corrected. Thanks


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Oops corrected. Thanks


Its all good. Thank you for maintaining the lists!


----------



## shosanty

hello, I leave my nzxt phantom, that with hard work I could come to this, here in Argentina is extremely difficult to get good things!

















Thanks and already an update coming soon for coolers, hoses, etc!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shosanty*
> 
> hello, I leave my nzxt phantom, that with hard work I could come to this, here in Argentina is extremely difficult to get good things!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and already an update coming soon for coolers, hoses, etc!


Looks good! nice job.


----------



## lilchronic

my lil phantom 420


----------



## Caruban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shosanty*
> 
> hello, I leave my nzxt phantom, that with hard work I could come to this, here in Argentina is extremely difficult to get good things!
> 
> Thanks and already an update coming soon for coolers, hoses, etc!


I like that blue. It's really nice with the white. It's lighter than the blue used on black phantoms, and it works really well.


----------



## Evange

Hey guys I'm thinking of spraying my top and front bezel to make it look more metallic and less plasticky looking.

Any types of paint to recommend?


----------



## Chomuco

my new phantom white,!!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> my new phantom white,!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I always liked the white Phantom. Looks nice and clean, great job!


----------



## bambino167

My last upgrade for my phantom, guess its almost time to start looking for another case soon since am running out of mods to do


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> My last upgrade for my phantom, guess its almost time to start looking for another case soon since am running out of mods to do
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! what do you think your next case will be? another Nzxt?


----------



## bambino167

from the looks of things, yes sr but this time maybe gonna add a custom water loop this time


----------



## Aryslan

Ok,
just received my i7-4770K with new mobo and RAM.

The idea is to use a Watercooling kit along Mayhems Pastel, initially i wont add a GPU to the loop. Things said im between a XSPC D5 RX240 and EK-KIT H3O 240 HFX.

As you are gurus in this area and many of you own one or the other kit, which do you recommend? I want low noise level if possible.


----------



## TampaChaz

Hey everyone. I've been working on this mod for what feels like a hundred years LOL. I want to drop a few pics in and you can see more in the project log in my sig.....






Also been working and reworking and reworking the cooling loops to get them just right....



i will post the finished bits once it's complete or at least it's first edition is testing LOL


----------



## bambino167

very nice, looking good


----------



## TampaChaz

thank you very much! its been a fun build


----------



## TampaChaz

My acrylic side panel replacement arrived. I was going to mod it myself, but I couldn't resist getting one already done for $25US. As I said in my build log, I'm going to test ambient temp fluctuations under 3 power states (off/idle/benchmark) inside and around the system and compare the results using both side panels. I'm curious if the acrylic will alter the interior air flow significantly enough to push me to alter my fill point and add the second top 200mm fan. I will post the results here and in my build log. Out of curiosity, has anyone else tried this? I'd love to have someone else's results to use as a side by side as well


----------



## Roaches

Love seeing rigs with lots of angle fittings. I'll keep an eye on your build status.








Are those fittings Bitspower?


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Love seeing rigs with lots of angle fittings. I'll keep an eye on your build status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those fittings Bitspower?


Thank you. The fittings are actually Phobya Dual 45 degree rotating. i love using them because of the more gentle 90 degree angle and the adjustability. Some have complained about leaking but as with all things water cooling...take your time and check your fittings. You might get a drip or two until the gaskets settle in and seal correctly, but that's why you leak test in the first place..


----------



## BoredErica

How do I install the extra fans in the case? o.o Been at it trying to get top fan in...


----------



## TampaChaz

I will drop a few pics on here when I get home to show you. On my way home now, so give me about one hour from this post


----------



## TampaChaz

As promised....I assume you are referring to getting the lovely button head retention pins out of the fan filter....
Step 1: Remove top cover if you haven't already.
Step 2: Use a screwdriver or other small flat device that you can get up inside the case and press against the bottom of the pin enough to pop the head up.

Step 3: grasp the pin head and pull it out. It's ok if the retainer sleeve comes out too. You want both out.

Repeat until all four are removed and the filter drops free.
Step4: Insert your fan (with or without the filter) inside the case and line up with the mounting holes you just removed the pins from and secure in place using the fan screws that came with the NZXT case.

And your done:thumb:

BTW, here's quick pic of the replacement side panel with acrylic.

I was lazy and spent the $25US to get the factory done panel. Best $25 I spent. It's done rather well.


----------



## RSmorex

wish you'd have posted this sooner only thing I could find said "pinch the pins and push up" which did not work I ended up breaking all the pins off even breaking the dust cover a little bit I also wish you didn't have to rip out the drive cage to put in a front 140mm but what can ya do? lol


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSmorex*
> 
> wish you'd have posted this sooner only thing I could find said "pinch the pins and push up" which did not work I ended up breaking all the pins off even breaking the dust cover a little bit I also wish you didn't have to rip out the drive cage to put in a front 140mm but what can ya do? lol


Sorry....I can't do much but read the forums at work. High security facility and all that junk LOL
What do you mean rip out the HDD cage? I installed mine under the front bezel....


----------



## RSmorex

screws have to come in to the fan from the back don't they? and I got a 140mm fan it fits in to that square at the bottom but I can't get to the screw holes cause the HDD cage


----------



## BoredErica

Took me a long time to figure out how to work the case (I've never bought an empty case before). But I got it now. Pretty sure I have the fans/intake outake where I want them.









I kept thinking there are 2 fan mounts for under the case for some reason. So I heard the fan has a fan controller that supports 5 fans. My motherboard will have 4 fan connections. Is that ok?


----------



## dean_8486

Sign me up
NZXT 630


----------



## Braddock

I want to show you my next project.
The small Meshgrid on both sides will be replaced with solid plates of plexiglass.
I choose 5mm solid black. Because i dont use the two fans and dont want to see any hole there and on the other side.
Next week i get them and i can show you how it looks

For now i closed the holes with a plate from behind


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSmorex*
> 
> screws have to come in to the fan from the back don't they? and I got a 140mm fan it fits in to that square at the bottom but I can't get to the screw holes cause the HDD cage


In the box of hardware that cam with your case there is a pack of (4) 6-32 screws that are 28mm long. These are for the front fan so that you go through both sets of mounting holes. If you goit your case from someone else and don't have all the hardware, then you can order these and they will do the trick.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Took me a long time to figure out how to work the case (I've never bought an empty case before). But I got it now. Pretty sure I have the fans/intake outake where I want them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept thinking there are 2 fan mounts for under the case for some reason. So I heard the fan has a fan controller that supports 5 fans. My motherboard will have 4 fan connections. Is that ok?


The fan controller handles the Top mounted 200mm fans, the side 120mm fans, the rear fan and the optional side 200mm fan. The fans connect directly to the controller which is manually adjusted by the group of slider controls on the top.

These fans are not monitored by your mobo. You can add additional fans, or connect some of them to the mobo rather than the controller if you choose. The full tower case does come with three sets of vents in the bottom of the chassis. One directly below the PSU so you can pull external air into your power supply rather than pre-warmed air from inside your case. There are also vents under both HDD cages. I removed the secondary cage to make room for my 250ml Res and the MCP655 pump, but when I carbon fiber vinyled the bottom, I cut the vent holes to allow more air to be pulled in from under the pump. I didn't add a fan here or in the primary drive bay. I figured the front intake and side fan would introduce enough cool air to keep my drives happy.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Sign me up
> NZXT 630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lookin quite SMEXY there dean


----------



## RSmorex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> In the box of hardware that cam with your case there is a pack of (4) 6-32 screws that are 28mm long. These are for the front fan so that you go through both sets of mounting holes. If you goit your case from someone else and don't have all the hardware, then you can order these and they will do the trick.


OMG thank you I didn't even think about that I was about to install it same as to top fan the instructions that came with the case weren't exactly extensive lol


----------



## TampaChaz

Glad I could be of some help More pics! I wanna see more....LOL


----------



## RSmorex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Glad I could be of some help More pics! I wanna see more....LOL




part by part pictures here: http://s257.photobucket.com/user/rsmorex/library/building%20a%20monster?sort=2&page=1


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Lookin quite SMEXY there dean


Thanks bud


----------



## RSmorex

Just for posterity here's images of the damage caused by trying to remove the dust guard without proper instructions















NZXT needs to review their instruction "manual" also where they place it when I got my case I was used to older style cases you unscrew the thumb screws and the panel comes right off and I saw nothing in any reviews indicating this special latch they used so it was very frustrating figuring out how to open the panel only to find the instructions inside the case and what was step one? how to open the panel >.<


----------



## BoredErica

I was like, INSTALLATION MANUAL? That's for n00bs!
Thankfully I was watching Tek Syndicate's overview on the Phantom and saw the way they removed the filter.


----------



## Miniblazeu

A terrible picture but my Phantom! ^.^ I have some pics taken with my Nikon D5100 but I cant find the cord to connect it to my pc. -.-


----------



## TampaChaz

Waiting semi-patiently for the metal shop to ship my backplate pieces so I can do the final cut, drill the mounting holes, paint and install them. THEN I can finalize the two loops and post some rig porn for critique. I've reworked the loops about four times, but I think I am finally happy with the layout...until I install the GPUs and rework it one final time LOL. Pics will be added to the build log of the backplate final fabrication and then the finished loops...stay tuned LOL


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Waiting semi-patiently for the metal shop to ship my backplate pieces so I can do the final cut, drill the mounting holes, paint and install them. THEN I can finalize the two loops and post some rig porn for critique. I've reworked the loops about four times, but I think I am finally happy with the layout...until I install the GPUs and rework it one final time LOL. Pics will be added to the build log of the backplate final fabrication and then the finished loops...stay tuned LOL


we look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Braddock

So here is my little thing.


----------



## RSmorex

installed my H100i today finally finished with my build


----------



## intelcorei7x

Hello I'm a new member but I have my Phantom from 1 year
My PC :


i7 2600K at 4.2Ghz
GTX 580
16Gb RAM
But now, I need delete this small case but it's very difficult :


And I need to remove the top of the case for add a new 200mm but it's very difficult too around the On/Off button

Thanks 
Sorry for my English I'm french


----------



## RSmorex

you mean the 200mm fan dust cover?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> As promised....I assume you are referring to getting the lovely button head retention pins out of the fan filter....
> Step 1: Remove top cover if you haven't already.
> Step 2: Use a screwdriver or other small flat device that you can get up inside the case and press against the bottom of the pin enough to pop the head up.
> 
> Step 3: grasp the pin head and pull it out. It's ok if the retainer sleeve comes out too. You want both out.
> 
> Repeat until all four are removed and the filter drops free.
> Step4: Insert your fan (with or without the filter) inside the case and line up with the mounting holes you just removed the pins from and secure in place using the fan screws that came with the NZXT case.
> 
> And your done:thumb:
> 
> BTW, here's quick pic of the replacement side panel with acrylic.
> 
> I was lazy and spent the $25US to get the factory done panel. Best $25 I spent. It's done rather well.


----------



## intelcorei7x

Yes, but my top cover is catched !
and on the top can I add a 140mm instead of the 200mm ???
Thanks


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelcorei7x*
> 
> Yes, but my top cover is catched !
> and on the top can I add a 140mm instead of the 200mm ???
> Thanks


Make sure to remove the front bezel before removing the top panel. I have also found that using the cutout in the front of the top cover, and pulling straight up will allow you to clear the controller boards for the power/reset and the fan controllers that the top cover rests around. Pull up the front portion until the platic retainers release, then slowly lift BOTH sides of the center top section and then finally the back section and it will release. It is plastic so take your time and use MODERATE force. If it isn't moving, remove your side panel, and use a small flat metal object to press against the plastic retaining plugs to push them up and out of the chassis holes.

Performance-PCS.com offers a Bitspower 200mm to 140mm fan adaptor
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33951

I can post some pics of the above mentioned instructions when i get home from work this evening if you like

GOOGLE TRANSLATE








Veillez à retirer la façade avant de retirer le panneau supérieur. J'ai aussi trouvé que l'utilisation de la découpe à l'avant du capot supérieur, et tirant vers le haut vous permettra d'effacer les cartes de contrôleur pour la puissance / reset et les contrôleurs de ventilateur que le capot supérieur repose autour. Tirer vers le haut la partie avant jusqu'à ce que la retenue de presse platique, puis soulevez lentement des deux côtés de la section de haut au centre et enfin la section arrière et il sortira. Il est en plastique alors prenez votre temps et utiliser une force modérée. Si elle ne bouge pas, retirez votre panneau latéral, et d'utiliser un petit objet métallique plate pour presser contre les bouchons en plastique de retenue pour les pousser vers le haut et hors des trous du châssis.

Performance-PCS.com offre une Bitspower 200mm à 140mm adaptateur fan
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33951

Je peux poster quelques photos des instructions mentionnées ci-dessus quand je rentre du travail ce soir si vous aimez


----------



## TampaChaz

Photos to describe: I have also found that using the cutout in the front of the top cover, and pulling straight up will allow you to clear the controller boards for the power/reset and the fan controllers that the top cover rests around. Pull up the front portion until the platic retainers release, then slowly lift BOTH sides of the center top section and then finally the back section and it will release. It is plastic so take your time and use MODERATE force.


If it isn't moving, remove your side panel, and use a small flat metal object to press against the plastic retaining plugs to push them up and out of the chassis holes.



Removing the secondary hard drive cage involves removing (8) screws from the cage. Four mounted to the back (mobo) plate:

Pardon the wiring mess it's still in build mode.

And four mounted to the chassis floor:

which are accessed from the bottom of the system case:

I removed mine to make room for the second reservoir and pump:


----------



## intelcorei7x

Oh thank you very much








Now i need to add my SilentWings 2 by Bequiet here : 
Like to the 820 no ?
But I don't know how to fix it ?
Thank









I post pictures tomorrow


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelcorei7x*
> 
> Oh thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need to add my SilentWings 2 by Bequiet here :
> Like to the 820 no ?
> But I don't know how to fix it ?
> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post pictures tomorrow


I would not recommend placing a fan on that side of the HDD cage. There is a side panel fan that pulls air into the case, across the drive cage and leads it to the mesh opening on the opposite side panel. If you want additional fresh air coming in, attach your SilentWings120mm to the front (under the front bezel-see other post above for picture reference) using the supplied 6-32 28mm screws.
My reasoning for this suggestion is such: Cool air is pulled into the case from the side and across the hot Hard drives. With a fan on the "outside" of the drive cage(where you have selected to mount it in the picture), it will pull that hot air into your system. If you turn the fan around, it will pull warm air from inside your case into your hard drive bay and potentially add more heat to the drive bay rather than removing it. By placing the 120mm fan in front of the system, pulling cool air in, you are adding additional cooler air to the drive bay to aid in keeping your hard drives from going nuclear AND with the use of the side fan you are not only adding more cool air, but also redirecting the airflow from the front fan to be expelled through the opposite side mesh opening rather than flowing into the case. I could include a visual if I wasn't at work. Again, I will add some photos to help show what I am trying to say
GOOGLE TRANSLATE








Je ne recommanderais pas de placer un ventilateur sur le côté de la cage HDD. Il s'agit d'un ventilateur de panneau latéral qui aspire l'air dans le boîtier, à travers la cage d'entraînement et le conduit à l'ouverture de la maille sur le panneau latéral opposé. Si vous souhaitez l'air frais supplémentaire venant, attachez votre SilentWings120mm à l'avant (sous l'avant-lunette voir autre post ci-dessus pour référence de l'image) à l'aide des vis fournies 6-32 28mm.
Mon raisonnement pour cette suggestion est telle: L'air frais est tiré dans le cas de la côte et à travers les disques durs à chaud. Avec un ventilateur à "l'extérieur" de la cage d'entraînement (où vous avez choisi de le monter sur la photo), il va tirer que l'air chaud dans votre système. Si vous tournez le ventilateur autour, il va tirer l'air chaud de l'intérieur de votre boîtier dans votre baie de disque dur et potentiellement ajouter plus de chaleur à la baie de disque plutôt que de le supprimer. En plaçant le ventilateur de 120mm à l'avant du système, en tirant l'air frais, vous ajoutez refroidisseur d'air supplémentaire à la baie de disque pour aider à garder vos disques durs à partir de devenir une puissance nucléaire et avec l'utilisation du ventilateur de côté, vous n'êtes pas seul ajoutez plus l'air froid, mais aussi rediriger le flux d'air provenant du ventilateur avant d'être expulsé à travers les mailles du côté opposé à l'ouverture au lieu de s'écouler dans le boîtier. Je pourrait inclure un visuel si je n'étais pas au travail. Encore une fois, je vais ajouter quelques photos pour aider à montrer ce que je veux dire


----------



## PhantomWhite

I love this thread


----------



## intelcorei7x

Oh yes good explanation but I've already got a fan on the front it's an Enermax 140mm with blues Led
So where I put my fan?


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelcorei7x*
> 
> Oh yes good explanation but I've already got a fan on the front it's an Enermax 140mm with blues Led
> So where I put my fan?


It is your build. You can put it any where you damn well please
I would merely suggest using it to replace your stock rear exhaust fan. The cfms on the silent are better offering higher exhaust rate near your mosfets. You can simply pack the stock fan away to use as a spare if one of your side panel fans takes a permanent holiday.


----------



## RSmorex

it seems something has become wrong with my fan controller the light for the side panel fans keeps going out and I have to wiggle the fan speed switch to get the light back on I am not certain if the fans lose power when this happens but it is beginning to worry me anybody else having this issue or any solutions?


----------



## intelcorei7x

Mmmhh Ok
I've got a problem :

+ The screws of the mini case for HDD are very difficult to remove with a screwdriver
Thanks


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelcorei7x*
> 
> Mmmhh Ok
> I've got a problem :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + The screws of the mini case for HDD are very difficult to remove with a screwdriver
> Thanks


I had the problem with the same plastic pin, I just pushed from the inside on the pin and it released.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelcorei7x*
> 
> Mmmhh Ok
> I've got a problem :
> 
> + The screws of the mini case for HDD are very difficult to remove with a screwdriver
> Thanks


Make sure the screwdriver is the right size for the screws so that you don't strip the screw.
Also use a screwdriver with a "fatter" handle. It will provide you with more grip force. Lay the system on it's side so that you have the ability to apply pressure directly down on the screw head and use slow steady force. If you don't have a larger handled screwdriver, or you find the handle is making your hand hurt when you squeeze really tight, try wrapping it with a small towel. It will pad your hand and give you a better grip. I didn't have issues with the screws on mine in this particular area, but I've had experience with screws that feel like they were torqued in with an air wrench LOL


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSmorex*
> 
> it seems something has become wrong with my fan controller the light for the side panel fans keeps going out and I have to wiggle the fan speed switch to get the light back on I am not certain if the fans lose power when this happens but it is beginning to worry me anybody else having this issue or any solutions?


I assume you have removed the top cover a couple of times while building your rig. The fan cables plug into the back of the fan controller with a standard three pin connection. Although NZXT does attempt to "secure" the connection with a small shot of hot glue, it is possible the connection has been jarred loose. Start by checking the connections. if no go, unscrew the controller from the chassis top and inspect the PCB. Is there any obvious damage to the board? Do any of the controller slides feel loose? The controller could have been hit during assembly or shipping and is causing an intermittent break in current.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> I assume you have removed the top cover a couple of times while building your rig. The fan cables plug into the back of the fan controller with a standard three pin connection. Although NZXT does attempt to "secure" the connection with a small shot of hot glue, it is possible the connection has been jarred loose. Start by checking the connections. if no go, unscrew the controller from the chassis top and inspect the PCB. Is there any obvious damage to the board? Do any of the controller slides feel loose? The controller could have been hit during assembly or shipping and is causing an intermittent break in current.


I don't think he has even got the top cover off yet.


----------



## RSmorex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> I assume you have removed the top cover a couple of times while building your rig. The fan cables plug into the back of the fan controller with a standard three pin connection. Although NZXT does attempt to "secure" the connection with a small shot of hot glue, it is possible the connection has been jarred loose. Start by checking the connections. if no go, unscrew the controller from the chassis top and inspect the PCB. Is there any obvious damage to the board? Do any of the controller slides feel loose? The controller could have been hit during assembly or shipping and is causing an intermittent break in current.


no it didn't happen during assembly it's only recently begun happening after I filled up the rest of the slots of the fan controller with more fans


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSmorex*
> 
> no it didn't happen during assembly it's only recently begun happening after I filled up the rest of the slots of the fan controller with more fans


What wattage is your power supply and model? Also include a list of how many drives (including cd/dvd) memeory, video card(s) and model, watercooling pumps, extra fans not included with the case. Also, check the molex power connector from the fan control to the power supply to make sure it is securely attached.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> What wattage is your power supply and model? Also include a list of how many drives (including cd/dvd) memeory, video card(s) and model, watercooling pumps, extra fans not included with the case. Also, check the molex power connector from the fan control to the power supply to make sure it is securely attached.


Just got home from work and powered up the project to verify a thought. When there isn't a fan connected to the coordinating controller cable, the blue LED is not lit up. Make sure to check your connections from the controller cable to your fan cables on the one(s) that are flickering.If the flickering continues and can be stopped by moving the slider, you may have a faulty fan controller.


----------



## intelcorei7x

I can't remove the top cover








And the HDD case too


----------



## RSmorex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> What wattage is your power supply and model? Also include a list of how many drives (including cd/dvd) memeory, video card(s) and model, watercooling pumps, extra fans not included with the case. Also, check the molex power connector from the fan control to the power supply to make sure it is securely attached.


OCZ Fatal1ty 1000w PSU
WD caviar Black 1TB
intel 520 Series 240GB
ASUS 12x Blue Ray Writer
eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler
Corsair H100i
top NZXT 200mm fan
front NZXT 140mm green LED
NZXT Hue
i7 3770k


----------



## intelcorei7x

I OC my 2600K at 4.6Ghz with 1.32V
I don't know still where fix my Silent Wings 2


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*
> 
> Thanks man, BTW everyone, CREDITS to lightscout for the idea!!!
> 
> Anyways, i spent 4 hours on the cable managment on that case, a 1.1 kilowat non modular psu is a NIGHTMARE to wire. Let alone make everything looks nice, id say i did a nice job :3 lol


with all of the wires bundled into one like that, doesn't it make the back panel bend out a bit?


----------



## BoredErica

Hey guys. I got the full tower Phantom. The sliding controls on the top of the case are for fan speed right? When I move them around, my blue leds increase or decrease in brightness! Did I do the plugs wrong? :/ I spent over an hour staring at it and I can't get it to control fan speed.

Thanks.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey guys. I got the full tower Phantom. The sliding controls on the top of the case are for fan speed right? When I move them around, my blue leds increase or decrease in brightness! Did I do the plugs wrong? :/ I spent over an hour staring at it and I can't get it to control fan speed.
> 
> Thanks.


THe LED is designed to dim in conjunction to the speed setting. Lower speed, dimmer LEDs. the increase and decrease in speed is not massive. I don't have an exact range of speed control for it, but I can tell a SLIGHT difference in actual speed by visually watching the larger 200mm fan as I adjust the control. It is not instantaneous, there is about a one or two second delay as the the fan adjusts up or down. Want an audible way to verify speed is actually adjusting? Take a small strip of paper and slowly, carefully stick it just to the edge of the fan blades. Just until you hear the ticking of the blades hitting the paper and then move your slider to full low and then up to full high. You will hear the ticking of the paper against the blades increase and decrease accordingly. Use a long enough piece to keep your fingers away from the blades and don't just shove the paper in your fan ( or you get to search out where the little confetti pieces went inside your case...LOL).


----------



## TampaChaz

RIG PORN!














Just have to finish the custom backplates for the GPUs and close the GPU loop and then it's SYS prep and leaktest time WOOT!


----------



## Roaches

Thats amazing....

>Dem straight tubing


----------



## TampaChaz

Thank you sir! I learned a couple of things about getting LRT tubing to lay straight.
#1 Unroll the tubing and let it lay stretched out as straight as possible for a day or so.
#2 Keep the runs between connectors short.
#3 After you measure and cut the tubing, insert a wooden dowel rod that is slightly smaller than your inner diameter into the tubing. Then use a hairdryer on it's hottest setting and warm the tube up. Heatguns are too intense and will weaken or MELT the tubing. Once the tubing is nice and warm, shut off the hairdryer and allow the tubing to cool back down with the dowel rod still inserted. It's not perfect, but it really helps.
Next build I'm gonna venture into acrylic tubing...MAYBE


----------



## pr0k1llz

you could buy a side window for only 20 dollars at nzxt's webiste i only wish it was better looking than they made it


----------



## pr0k1llz

cool case the bottom is all black? how did you do that!! also i can take the bottom hdd cage mount off?


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> you could buy a side window for only 20 dollars at nzxt's webiste i only wish it was better looking than they made it


Got one, LOL!


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> cool case the bottom is all black? how did you do that!! also i can take the bottom hdd cage mount off?


It's Black Carbon Fiber vinyl......


The secondary drive bay simply unscrews from the Mobo panel in back and from the chassis bottom (4 screws each). The Main drive bay can be removed, but you have to remove rivets to get that one off. It's far more complicated and inevitably involves leaving scratches in your interior paint job.








Before:


After:


----------



## opi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> RIG PORN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to finish the custom backplates for the GPUs and close the GPU loop and then it's SYS prep and leaktest time WOOT!


Jesus mary and jesus.... Dude if I knew where you lived I would be posting those pictures under a thread called "check out my new PC". I was thinking of doing some work on my case, but the thing is I heard to do a quality job like that it takes a while. And I only gots one case


----------



## BearCooling78

Hi it's intelcorei7x on my second account
I work on my case !








I join pictures :


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I had the problem with the same plastic pin, I just pushed from the inside on the pin and it released.


I had that too. I just forced it out and cut that one pin off.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearCooling78*
> 
> Hi it's intelcorei7x on my second account
> I work on my case !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I join pictures :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a mighty HAIRY CPU COOLER you have there, Bear!


----------



## BearCooling78

Haha it's a Noctua NH-U12P








Now it's clean


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi* <a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </a>
> 
> Jesus mary and jesus.... Dude if I knew where you lived I would be posting those pictures under a thread called "check out my new PC". I was thinking of doing some work on my case, but the thing is I heard to do a quality job like that it takes a while. And I only gots one case


Best advice I can give you is take time to gather ALL the major part upgrades and as much of the fittings/tubing/barbs or compression fittings as you think you'll need BEFORE starting your upgrade.
Take your time. Layout your loop(s) as best as you can without disassembling your system. You'll be surprised at how many times you think a part will fit a certain way only to find out it just won't do that. Better to discover that, make the necessary changes in your loop or design and retest before your system is in jigsaw pieces on the table.
You can also get a lot of chassis mods and fan changes done and only have to shutdown the system down and power it off for a few hours, not days. I know that for me, my builds start out one way in my head an morph as I go through the modding process. My NZXT is a perfect example of that. I've "rebuilt" the loops about five times to get them just right. For watercooling, do yourself a HUGE favor. Go to a home improvement store or discount hardware store and buy several feet (or meters) of cheap tubing that matches your inner and outer diameter of the tubing you buy for the finished loop. You can cut and adjust the cheap stuff until you are happy with the look and fit without sacrificing your expensive LRT tubing. You can even mark the cheap pieces with a marker (once you're happy with the fit) to identify where they go in the loop and use them as templates for the final cut pieces. Any hand painting, vinyl wrapping, etc. can all be done well before you tear the guts out and rebuild with the upgrades.


----------



## DeadLink

Ideas?


----------



## BearCooling78

Clean, too clean
Where are your CD reader and your HDD ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearCooling78*
> 
> Clean, too clean
> Where are your CD reader and your HDD ?


No need for a CD drive or HDD. Atleast that's the way it is on my rig. I installed win7 from a flash drive and I play games from steam.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearCooling78*
> 
> Clean, too clean
> Where are your CD reader and your HDD ?


CD Drive tray is removed because the AMS 360mm was hitting the drive support tabs. Now if I was to keep the drive cage and remove the top set of support tabs the radiator would fit fin. BUT the radiator is so close the motherboard I was thinking of not going on top but now that I know everything fits I will do the 240mm AMS in front with a 360 on top.

Solid states are where they should be. I am running a Raid 0 with two OCZ vectors on the back of the motherboard tray. And sense the panels are interchangeable I will replace the factory windowed panel with a new solid one and do a simple window that doesn't show the missing drive cage assembly. I will also restructure the case with a intermediate panel that bonds the motherboard tray and the front of the case.

Still open for opinions. Thanks!

Just for laughs here is a before and after in the past couple months.





-Matt


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> CD Drive tray is removed because the AMS 360mm was hitting the drive support tabs. Now if I was to keep the drive cage and remove the top set of support tabs the radiator would fit fin. BUT the radiator is so close the motherboard I was thinking of not going on top but now that I know everything fits I will do the 240mm AMS in front with a 360 on top.
> 
> Solid states are where they should be. I am running a Raid 0 with two OCZ vectors on the back of the motherboard tray. And sense the panels are interchangeable I will replace the factory windowed panel with a new solid one and do a simple window that doesn't show the missing drive cage assembly. I will also restructure the case with a intermediate panel that bonds the motherboard tray and the front of the case.
> 
> Still open for opinions. Thanks!
> 
> -Matt


Ssd's on the back of the motherboard tray is a great place to hide them, mine are in the same place... In my Switch anyways. Your rig looks good, keep up the great work.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Ssd's on the back of the motherboard tray is a great place to hide them, mine are in the same place... In my Switch anyways. Your rig looks good, keep up the great work.


Well thank you, lol its tough to find the right things though for this case, it will require me to repaint the whole thing. When I removed the CD tray NZXT decided to not paint the parts individually rather they painted the production case as one whole unit.

Speaking of SSD's I can't find straight angled power connectors for my sleeve project. Because the SSD's are so close to the motherboard you need straight angled connectors so you dont put stress on the actual power port on the SSD and that will drive me insane. Aside from that and another 48 pounds later of water cooling goodness it should be done coming the next couple of weeks maybe next month. Still trying to figure out what to do with the back panel.

Speaking of, I am really enjoying taking a look at your build kgtuning, its rather elegant.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Well thank you, lol its tough to find the right things though for this case, it will require me to repaint the whole thing. Whem I removed the CD tray NZXT decided to not paint the parts individually rather they painted the production case as one whole unit.
> 
> Speaking of SSD's I can't find straight angled power connectors for my sleeve project. Because the SSD's are so close to the motherboard you need straight angled connectors so you dont put stress on the actual power port on the SSD and that will drive me insane. Aside from that and another 48 pounds later of water cooling goodness it should be done coming the next couple of weeks maybe next month. Still trying to figure out what to do with the back panel.
> 
> Speaking of, I am really enjoying taking a look at your build kgtuning, its rather elegant.


Have you checked newegg.com for those Sata cables? Thanks! which one do you like the Phantom or Switch?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Ssd's on the back of the motherboard tray is a great place to hide them, mine are in the same place... In my Switch anyways. Your rig looks good, keep up the great work.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you, lol its tough to find the right things though for this case, it will require me to repaint the whole thing. *Whem I removed the CD tray NZXT decided to not paint the parts individually rather they painted the production case as one whole unit.*
> 
> Speaking of SSD's I can't find straight angled power connectors for my sleeve project. Because the SSD's are so close to the motherboard you need straight angled connectors so you dont put stress on the actual power port on the SSD and that will drive me insane. Aside from that and another 48 pounds later of water cooling goodness it should be done coming the next couple of weeks maybe next month. Still trying to figure out what to do with the back panel.
> 
> Speaking of, I am really enjoying taking a look at your build kgtuning, its rather elegant.
Click to expand...

That's one of the cheap tricks I took them to task for in the Mix 'n Match Twins build log.

The harder to reach areas are not coated evenly either.

Overall, not up to the standards they set with the 810 or 820 which really reduces its appeal to modders.

Darlene


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That's one of the cheap tricks I took them to task for in the Mix 'n Match Twins build log.
> 
> The harder to reach areas are not coated evenly either.
> 
> Overall, not up to the standards they set with the 810 or 820 which really reduces its appeal to modders.
> 
> Darlene


It is sad, being the first step already to building/modding the computer is paint. Its awfully thick too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Have you checked newegg.com for those Sata cables? Thanks! which one do you like the Phantom or Switch?


Not the data cable, the power cable from my power supply.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> It is sad, being the first step already to building/modding the computer is paint. Its awfully thick too.
> Not the data cable, the power cable from my power supply.


Oh I see, can you make up your own? Mine are all custom lengths that I made up so I don't have too much wire. Or maybe I'm not understanding the problem.


----------



## DeadLink

I am making them. The problem is that the cables are naturally 90* bends. I will include pictures shortly.



Note the middle connectors. Those are how mine are. I have none that have a direct lead into them from the back, they all have the cable that come from the side and I cannot find just plain straight connectors.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I am making them. The problem is that the cables are naturally 90* bends. I will include pictures shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Note the middle connectors. Those are how mine are. I have none that have a direct lead into them from the back, they all have the cable that come from the side and I cannot find just plain straight connectors.


Oh I see, yeah I had 2 extra cables like that from an older PSU that I used those straight connectors from.


----------



## DeadLink

Problem is for me, I will sell what I don't use and I don't like molesting my original parts for parts. I would like to just buy new connectors.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Problem is for me, I will sell what I don't use and I don't like molesting my original parts for parts. I would like to just buy new connectors.


I hear you about selling parts... I don't sell unless someone asks me for it. I would not call what I do with connectors molesting them, depin and making up new lengths with new pins that are sleeved with a factory connector on the other end is called a clean cable.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I hear you about selling parts... I don't sell unless someone asks me for it. I would not call what I do with connectors molesting them, depin and making up new lengths with new pins that are sleeved with a factory connector on the other end is called a clean cable.


I hear you, but taking parts of a perfectly good cable makes a bad cable. If I had to use it as a backup I would not be able to. That is why I need new heads as I am using both of my cables because I cannot stretch the heads far enough.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I hear you, but taking parts of a perfectly good cable makes a bad cable. If I had to use it as a backup I would not be able to. That is why I need new heads as I am using both of my cables because I cannot stretch the heads far enough.


I have many cables and connectors that are extras. So if I need to mod a cable, I do. I never use all the cables from a PSU anyways. If you can order from newegg , I see a sata power splinter cable for 3.99 USD. You can depin those and have two connectors if you can't find connectors without wires.

This one.....
http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16812119010


----------



## DeadLink

Will that head accept crimped connectors? it looks a little smaller than the others I am finding.


----------



## shosanty




----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Will that head accept crimped connectors? it looks a little smaller than the others I am finding.


I'm not sure man, there is like 5 different data power cable options on new egg.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm not sure man, there is like 5 different data power cable options on new egg.


I had to ask lol, most the crimped connectors are like fat as sin. I have a couple spare cables I am very temped to strip. I just feel so guilty dangit.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I had to ask lol, most the crimped connectors are like fat as sin. I have a couple spare cables I am very temped to strip. I just feel so guilty dangit.


Haha, corsair cable are probably cheap to replace so if in the future you need another cable you could order one. Nothing to feel guilty about, the end result will be worth it IMHO.


----------



## DeadLink

Well, tried to pull apart the straight connector and just destroyed it. All the tabs broke with no effort. Looks like I am now in the market for Sata Connectors again.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Well, tried to pull apart the straight connector and just destroyed it. All the tabs broke with no effort. Looks like I am now in the market for Sata Connectors again.


Oh man, I looked around and you're right, its hard to find bare sata power connectors.


----------



## DeadLink

You know something, this is plain stupid lol. FrozenCPU has the chicken claw connectors for the straight plugs. BUT NO FREAKING PLUGS!!!!

Its 0.25 Cents for for the claw and only 1 style connector. Most other sites are just as lame. So this is simply a bloody SIN for computer nerds.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> You know something, this is plain stupid lol. FrozenCPU has the chicken claw connectors for the straight plugs. BUT NO FREAKING PLUGS!!!!
> 
> Its 0.25 Cents for for the claw and only 1 style connector. Most other sites are just as lame. So this is simply a bloody SIN for computer nerds.


Yes it is. Maybe take the risk on the new egg.com sata power cable spliter?


----------



## DeadLink

I am thinking about it. I am also considering that there are a few places that do custom cables. I was considering asking for some sata connectors.


----------



## DeadLink

Double Post


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I am thinking about it. I am also considering that there are a few places that do custom cables. I was considering asking for some sata connectors.


Well that would certainly solve the problem. Well which ever way you go please post how you solved the issue for others to see.


----------



## DeadLink

Well I should have guessed. I found like 1 of the only places that has that exact connector. And funny enough its from a current OCN member!

http://lutro0-customs.com/products/sata-power-crimp-style-connector

Should have known.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shosanty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! Or should i say, Que Lindo!


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:Very nice! Or should i say, Que Lindo!


----------



## BoredErica

Hi..
I have a NZXT full tower phantom. The front fan (optional install) did not have a dust filter I think. Is there anywhere I can buy this? Is there a place to install it? What's the point of exhaust dust filter lol.


----------



## DeadLink

Unless the NZXT site has it on the options then no. The front fascia is different between models.


----------



## BoredErica

Dangit, what's the point of dust filer if the main intake fan in my entire computer doesn't have filters lol.


----------



## TampaChaz

There is more than enough clearance under the front bezel to mount a fan filter over the front fan when one is installed.

Performance PCS has a nice selection of various styles and materials to choose from.


----------



## TampaChaz

NZXT project build work (for today) completed - CHECK
Windows Server 2012 migration on Home Network Completed - CHECK
Windows 8.1 Preview Loaded on Lappy - CHECK
Ubuntu system in living room updater repaired and all updates completed - CHECK
All windows systems updates completed and full system scans run - CHECK
Ubuntu system/Windows 7 systems/windows 8 systems and MACs all resynched to the network - CHECK
And I mowed the front and back yards this morning before the Florida rains hit....
I feel like THIS right now! LOL


----------



## denxell

can accommodate nzxt kraken x60 with upper fans 200mm on nzxt phantom full tower


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> There is more than enough clearance under the front bezel to mount a fan filter over the front fan when one is installed.
> 
> Performance PCS has a nice selection of various styles and materials to choose from.


Is the area there for the dust filter some standard size? Afraid I go to buy and it doesn't fit.


----------



## TampaChaz

Frozen CPU also carries a set of dust covers specifically for the NZXT.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16178/ffi-101/DEMCiflex_NZXT_Phantom_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_6_Piece.html?tl=g47c223s1024

At $63 a set, it's a bit more than I would invest. I would just go with a basic 120 or 140mm fan filter like this:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_461&products_id=32021

The back of it is mounted along with the fan to the case, the filter is separate and the front, snap on cover hides the screws and keeps the filter contained. Easy to pop off and clean the filter and only $4.
the choice is yours , of course. The set looks nice and is custom cut to the Phantom case or go with simple and practical and save $58 that you can use on other toys for your rig


----------



## TampaChaz

Federal Express has failed me for the first time








My backplate rough cuts arrived from the metal supplier......They bent the package and the plates both have creases in them and will not lay flat.
Soooooo, another delay while I have the metal company cut and reship two more plates.

UPDATE: Just got off the phone with the metal company and they are actually going to RMA the damaged plates and are milling new ones for me as we speak! They said they will deal with FedEx and that it was probably their fault for not packaging them better......I had to pinch myself.
This type of customer service only happens in dreams (and when dealing with the crew at PPCS!) The big surprise for me in this was the fact that I'm only having 2 little plates custom cut, but they are treating me as though I'm a major buyer. They officially have my metal business for life LOL


----------



## Egami

Hello guys.

I've been following this hugely helpful thread for a while now so I figured it might be a good time to ask some questions.









Firstly, I've started a project on the case and would love to share it with you. However as the project log is currently located on a different forum I have no idea whether linking to it is acceptable or not. Also I've noticed that some logs appear on multiple forums so I was left wondering whether it would be considered ok for me to start a log at OCN or if it's some insider rule that only certain people can hold multiple logs etc?
I know I sound like an awful noob asking this but the last thing I want to do is to start my modding career by insulting everyone









Secondly, even though owning a later edition of the case (usb 3 etc) I too had issues with the top cover / filter removal and it's purely thanks to this thread that I didn't despair and break the whole case before even thinking about getting the dremel out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Frozen CPU also carries a set of dust covers specifically for the NZXT.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16178/ffi-101/DEMCiflex_NZXT_Phantom_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_6_Piece.html?tl=g47c223s1024
> 
> At $63 a set, it's a bit more than I would invest. I would just go with a basic 120 or 140mm fan filter like this:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_461&products_id=32021
> 
> The back of it is mounted along with the fan to the case, the filter is separate and the front, snap on cover hides the screws and keeps the filter contained. Easy to pop off and clean the filter and only $4.
> the choice is yours , of course. The set looks nice and is custom cut to the Phantom case or go with simple and practical and save $58 that you can use on other toys for your rig


I think my front fan is 140mm though.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think my front fan is 140mm though.


They make different sizes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I've been following this hugely helpful thread for a while now so I figured it might be a good time to ask some questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I've started a project on the case and would love to share it with you. However as the project log is currently located on a different forum I have no idea whether linking to it is acceptable or not. Also I've noticed that some logs appear on multiple forums so I was left wondering whether it would be considered ok for me to start a log at OCN or if it's some insider rule that only certain people can hold multiple logs etc?
> I know I sound like an awful noob asking this but the last thing I want to do is to start my modding career by insulting everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, even though owning a later edition of the case (usb 3 etc) I too had issues with the top cover / filter removal and it's purely thanks to this thread that I didn't despair and break the whole case before even thinking about getting the dremel out.


A build log here is still a build log. We are more than happy to see what you do with your rig!!.

Make sure it is placed in the correct forum topic.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I've been following this hugely helpful thread for a while now so I figured it might be a good time to ask some questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I've started a project on the case and would love to share it with you. However as the project log is currently located on a different forum I have no idea whether linking to it is acceptable or not. Also I've noticed that some logs appear on multiple forums so I was left wondering whether it would be considered ok for me to start a log at OCN or if it's some insider rule that only certain people can hold multiple logs etc?
> I know I sound like an awful noob asking this but the last thing I want to do is to start my modding career by insulting everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, even though owning a later edition of the case (usb 3 etc) I too had issues with the top cover / filter removal and it's purely thanks to this thread that I didn't despair and break the whole case before even thinking about getting the dremel out.


Welcome! As Deadlink said you can have a buidlog here and elsewheres. Mkae sure you post a picture so we can see your rig and if you'd like on the first page you can fill out the form and be added to the list of owners. Also there is a facebook link if you'd like to join out Phantom facebook group as well.


----------



## ezz1r

Gentlemen:

I am currently purchasing items for my sons NZXT Phantom white build we have decided to go with water cooling for a Intel i7-3770K cpu . My question is are there any kits in all white and where could we purchase?

Again thanks in advance

E


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezz1r*
> 
> Gentlemen:
> 
> I am currently purchasing items for my sons NZXT Phantom white build we have decided to go with water cooling for a Intel i7-3770K cpu . My question is are there any kits in all white and where could we purchase?
> 
> Again thanks in advance
> 
> E


First of all, I think it's completely awesome that you and your son are doing this project together. My dad and I worked on computers together in his repair shop when I was a teenager (100 years ago) and it became not only my personal hobby, but the foundation for my career here at Dell. As far as complete kits for watercooling, they are all done in basic black. The "closed loop" style kits where everything comes assembled and ready to go are black components/black tubing while the complete, assemble yourself kits are black components with clear tubing. I used one of the XSPC complete kits for my first loop and it performed very well and was straight forward to setup. You could choose this path, it's less expensive as well, and either vinyl wrap or paint the components then use pastel white coolant. There are a few Monsta Radiators from Alphacool in a white edition: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=37000 for example. At 86mm thick, these bad boys truely live up to their Monsta name but this will make placement of the radiator inside the case more complicated. You could also choose to use white tubing ( I highly recommend Primochill Adavanced LRT like this one: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_292_1154&products_id=36352 and select a Clear acrylic top CPU waterblock: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_498_490&products_id=36005 for reference.
The great thing about this type of project is that your only limits are imagination and that dirty six letter word, budget! Make sure to take lots of pics, create a project log for us to drool over and ask as many questions as you'd like! Happy Modding!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezz1r*
> 
> Gentlemen:
> 
> I am currently purchasing items for my sons NZXT Phantom white build we have decided to go with water cooling for a Intel i7-3770K cpu . My question is are there any kits in all white and where could we purchase?
> 
> Again thanks in advance
> 
> E


I am stoked that your getting a Phantom case. As for the watercooling gear, Just like TampaChaz, said, Most will come stock white. I say break out some paint and paint those parts.

Also side note everyone... .

I am the new Community Rep for NZXT, I will be starting to make my presence known within the NZXT groups and I am more then willing to give anyone advise on anything else compute related.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I am stoked that your getting a Phantom case. As for the watercooling gear, Just like TampaChaz, said, Most will come stock white. I say break out some paint and paint those parts.
> 
> Also side note everyone... .
> 
> I am the new Community Rep for NZXT, I will be starting to make my presence known within the NZXT groups and I am more then willing to give anyone advise on anything else compute related.


Welcome to the Phantom group, its good to see Reps stopping in and checking things out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I am stoked that your getting a Phantom case. As for the watercooling gear, Just like TampaChaz, said, Most will come stock white. I say break out some paint and paint those parts.
> 
> Also side note everyone... .
> 
> I am the new Community Rep for NZXT, I will be starting to make my presence known within the NZXT groups and I am more then willing to give anyone advise on anything else compute related.


Hi!

Then let me start by asking:

What is the difference between the Phantom 410, full tower, and 820 cases? Is the fan controller on full tower supposed to only change fan speed a little or did I install it incorrectly? Does NZXT sell dust filter for front intake fan on their website?

Thanks


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Welcome to the Phantom group, its good to see Reps stopping in and checking things out.


Ive been apart of the group for a while now, when esproductions was running the group.









I will be stopping by alot to answer anyones questions.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Then let me start by asking:
> 
> What is the difference between the Phantom 410, full tower, and 820 cases? Is the fan controller on full tower supposed to only change fan speed a little or did I install it incorrectly? Does NZXT sell dust filter for front intake fan on their website?
> 
> Thanks


The size is the main difference from each unit. Also each of them has little bits of revision that change from model to model. ie mounts holes, fans. SSD slots.

As of this moment we don't sale dust filters from the front intake fan. I know PPCS and frozen cpu, carry a bunch of magnetic filters that are easy to remove and install.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Ive been apart of the group for a while now, when esproductions was running the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stopping by alot to answer anyones questions.


Thats great. Maybe check the Phantom facebook group out as well if you have time, hmm maybe you are already part of that too and I didn't realize.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I am stoked that your getting a Phantom case. As for the watercooling gear, Just like TampaChaz, said, Most will come stock white. I say break out some paint and paint those parts.
> 
> Also side note everyone... .
> 
> I am the new Community Rep for NZXT, I will be starting to make my presence known within the NZXT groups and I am more then willing to give anyone advise on anything else compute related.


Welcome to the Phantom group D3aDPooL, great to have you here!







I try my best to answer people's questions as correctly as possible, but it's great to have an NZXT rep around to correct me when I'm off in left field. I know just enough to be dangerous and I'm just crazy enough to get adventurous when I run across an issue.


----------



## DeadLink

hey DeadPool, where can I get a replacement panel for the Phantom 630, I want to just remove the windowed panel and have two solid panels instead. Also my top USB ports started aflame and I curious can I get those replaced? (WTB)


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> hey DeadPool, where can I get a replacement panel for the Phantom 630, I want to just remove the windowed panel and have two solid panels instead. Also my top USB ports started aflame and I curious can I get those replaced? (WTB)


Flaming USB ports? Did that mod cost you extra?


----------



## DeadLink

Almost did considering I had my panel off and ripped the USB header out in record time. Had I not noticed the snap and crackle I may have lost the header on the motherboard or even shorted the USB out on it as well.

It also burnt out the iPad Mini 64gb I had plugged in at the time so yeah. Something was lost.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Almost did considering I had my panel off and ripped the USB header out in record time. Had I not noticed the snap and crackle I may have lost the header on the motherboard or even shorted the USB out on it as well.
> 
> It also burnt out the iPad Mini 64gb I had plugged in at the time so yeah. Something was lost.


YIKES! I was being sarcastic, but that could have been REALLY nasty, especially if you weren't home when it happened much less right there with the system!

Hopefully D3aDPooL has a resource for you. I trolled my contacts and came up with a big fat NADA. Sorry bro.


----------



## DeadLink

Yeah, buying spare panels has to be the easiest thing for Manufactures because especially the blank ones require no labor work IE like putting windows in or mesh/fans. The blanks would be ideal to stock anyways as it lets customers buy and customize as they please. FWIW it would make more people happy to buy spare parts and destroy them to fuel the desire!


----------



## Egami

Righto. I've taken your advice, filled in the form and joined the facebook group. I also started a project log in the modding section. I'm afraid there aren't any pictures of the rig yet as, well, go and see for yourselves: http://www.overclock.net/t/1408847/silen-flux
I'll be sure to post selected final pics here though.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> hey DeadPool, where can I get a replacement panel for the Phantom 630, I want to just remove the windowed panel and have two solid panels instead. Also my top USB ports started aflame and I curious can I get those replaced? (WTB)


I will see what I can do.


----------



## Chomuco

new maximus vi hero godd!! y 4670k


----------



## Phelan

I've done a mod or two in my Phantom(s)














http://www.overclock.net/t/1299901/completed-red-rover-nzxt-phantom-build-log



http://www.overclock.net/t/1340033/build-log-mini-me-an-nzxt-phantom-full-tower-resized-to-m-atx-with-rivg-3820-and-7970-watercooled-with-swiftech


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Ive been apart of the group for a while now, when esproductions was running the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stopping by alot to answer anyones questions.


Hey there great to have you back









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I've done a mod or two in my Phantom(s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1299901/completed-red-rover-nzxt-phantom-build-log
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1340033/build-log-mini-me-an-nzxt-phantom-full-tower-resized-to-m-atx-with-rivg-3820-and-7970-watercooled-with-swiftech


Hey buddy lookin great


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Flaming USB ports? Did that mod cost you extra?


That's hot!


----------



## TampaChaz

The weekend approaches and it's gonna be filled with work on the Phantom.








I have more toys arriving tomorrow and the backplate aluminum cuts are here! This time the plates arrived in perfect condition so I have to mark and drill out the mounting points, cut the GPU back vent design, and take them to get powder coated in black. THEN I will finish off the inside edges of the vents in metallic red and mount them.
Also, I pulled the trigger and upgraded the CPU rad to a Phobya G-Changer 360mm Ver. 2. The 240mm rad just doesn't look right attached to the Phobya 1080:

I will post new pics once I get the new Rad attached. I'm still toying with the idea of building an extension of the existing box with the same mesh front so it's more "fluid" and the CPU rad doesn't stand out so much. I don't have little ones and the cat won't go near the rads (she just sits and stares at the pretty lights from a distance) so I'm not worried about little fingers or paws in the fan blades, but aesthetics trigger my "OCD" hardcore.
I've also decided to polish the EK SLI Bridge so that the acrylic matches the Bitspower 240 Res (another OCD moment).
I will make sure to post pics of the progress. Speaking of pics, I just realized I have some serious catching up to do with the pics in my build log....OOPS.


----------



## BearCooling78

I bought a BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 i wait the postman
And i'm posting to pictures


----------



## Chomuco

the Phantom. maximus vi hero godd!! y 4670k wc xspc x20 750 rad 240 slin..

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4854/mh0j.jpg

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/3484/znrc.jpg

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/662/647h.jpg

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/3644/vb89.jpg

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/263/e3fn.jp

http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/1742/lyy3.jpg

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/6093/khht.jpg
http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/277/qgh9.jpg

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/1091/5qbh.jpg


----------



## Garabatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new maximus vi hero godd!! y 4670k


What tubing, Are you using? Looks good.


----------



## TampaChaz

New Rad arrived today...



So now it's even and my OCD can ease up on me..LOL...Still need to order the 360 grill plate that matches the 1080 so it's consistent across the front....


Also buffed the frosted EK SLI bridge and Blank so they are now clear. I left the circles. I just wasn't comfortable removing THAT much material. I combined the sandpaper method and another method I had heard about scratch repair and added my own twist, my Dremel.
Before shot....


And Now....



It's gonna look awesome...getting closer and closer to finsihed!


----------



## oelkanne

Hey guy´s just found it and im owner of an White Phantom...that big thing in my Living Room...









So far the only "mod" ive done is to put some Sticker to it...


----------



## DoubleOmexican

Sup, fellow NZXT Phantom doods, got one myself and I was planning a build with a big case saw this ordered it and never look back it's to monstrous for the average non-overclocking user.


----------



## BearCooling78

Hello
Do you have this problem :
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-29-1373961935-img-20130711-133940.jpg
Thx









EDIT : My motherboard is an Asus P8Z77-V


----------



## DoubleOmexican

I have seen that complaint a lot about this case not to be a smart a**, but can't you put on the backplate before putting it in the case?


----------



## BearCooling78

I have removed the motherboard for install my Dark Rock Pro 2
Pictures :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/muw1.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/ahjx.jpg/

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=398359IMG201307161311001.jpg


----------



## onlyzeros

Hi everyone, this is my 1st post. I got my NZXT Phantom last weekend and now my rig is ready.

Specs:
CPU: I7 3770k 4.5ghz
Cooler: Enermax ETS-T40
Mobo: Asus P8z68 V-Gen3
RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB 1600Mhz
GPU: MSI GTX 670 Power Edition SLI
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1tb
SSD1: Sandisk ultra plus 256gb
SSD2: Crucial RealSSD C300 128gb
PSU: OCZ ZX 850W Gold


----------



## pr0k1llz

HEY GUYS!!! hello i was wondering if i could install a corsair h100i into my Phantom tower case with the 2 200mm fans installed at the top. I read somewhere that i needed something to install the radiator in my case, which i think is the small black clip that came with the case. help


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> HEY GUYS!!! hello i was wondering if i could install a corsair h100i into my Phantom tower case with the 2 200mm fans installed at the top. I read somewhere that i needed something to install the radiator in my case, which i think is the small black clip that came with the case. help


You need to use the two brackets that were included with the case to do so.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> You need to use the two brackets that were included with the case to do so.


I originally was going to use them in mine, before I upgraded to a Phobya 360 rad and moved the rads external. It will look like this:


Minus carbon fiber and all that yummy redness....hehe


----------



## Draven

Hey guys looks like I'll be getting 2 more 23" LG screens for my gaming setup in 2 weeks







, that will be a total of 5 screens







, then I need to build a new desk as the one I have is too small, so I hope by the middle of August it will be completed, I'm also working on getting my NZXT Phantom case airbrushed, I hope by the next LAN everything will be done and I just may have to bring it all with me


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey guys looks like I'll be getting 2 more 23" LG screens for my gaming setup in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that will be a total of 5 screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I need to build a new desk as the one I have is too small, so I hope by the middle of August it will be completed, I'm also working on getting my NZXT Phantom case airbrushed, I hope by the next LAN everything will be done and I just may have to bring it all with me


5 monitors......







Very nice...Make sure to post pics when the airbrush gets done


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey guys looks like I'll be getting 2 more 23" LG screens for my gaming setup in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that will be a total of 5 screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I need to build a new desk as the one I have is too small, so I hope by the middle of August it will be completed, I'm also working on getting my NZXT Phantom case airbrushed, I hope by the next LAN everything will be done and I just may have to bring it all with me


Very nice! That's my goal for my next overhaul, is 5 debezeled monitors with a custom stand







.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> 5 monitors......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice...Make sure to post pics when the airbrush gets done


For sure I will









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Very nice! That's my goal for my next overhaul, is 5 debezeled monitors with a custom stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mine will not be debezeled, these screens don't look like they can do that.


----------



## oelkanne

Air vs. Water


----------



## nismo kid

Oooo can I join lol? Heres my build http://www.overclock.net/t/1411674/my-first-legit-pc-build








http://s114.photobucket.com/user/landeo_87/media/6.jpg.html


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismo kid*
> 
> Oooo can I join lol? Heres my build http://www.overclock.net/t/1411674/my-first-legit-pc-build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s114.photobucket.com/user/landeo_87/media/6.jpg.html


Of course you can join. Just fill the form out on the first page and we'll add you to the list.


----------



## Vaanx

Thought I'd show a picture of my case that I ripped apart.
Wanting to add another 240 radiator as well as tube reservoir to get rid of the dual bay pump/res combo.

IMAG1763.jpg 1763k .jpg file


----------



## maynard14

hi there ! im glad i found this thread!

i have nzxt phantom black and with 2 200 fans on the top and h100i with 2 sp120 fan on the rad,..
i was wondering if should i remove the to 2 fans on the top and place the rad on the top of the case,. will it make some diff and the cpu or on the whole pc?
and lastly i rezlly dont know whats the best air flow for this case,.. sorry for being noob

here are some pictures of my rig:



and here is the latest set up of the fans and cable management



thank you so much


----------



## DeadLink

I think I am going to swap from the P630 to the H630 for the 2 less bays and sound material inside. Any input on this?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi there ! im glad i found this thread!
> 
> i have nzxt phantom black and with 2 200 fans on the top and h100i with 2 sp120 fan on the rad,..
> i was wondering if should i remove the to 2 fans on the top and place the rad on the top of the case,. will it make some diff and the cpu or on the whole pc?
> and lastly i rezlly dont know whats the best air flow for this case,.. sorry for being noob
> 
> here are some pictures of my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the latest set up of the fans and cable management
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much


IMO, from your new setup remove the front drive bay and add a decent 140mm fan in front and bottom 120mm as intake. Dust will be your enemy.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I think I am going to swap from the P630 to the H630 for the 2 less bays and sound material inside. Any input on this?


If all you are wanting is sound damping material, then go buy some and install it into the P630... Also, you can just buy the H630 side panel and call it a day.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi there ! im glad i found this thread!
> 
> i have nzxt phantom black and with 2 200 fans on the top and h100i with 2 sp120 fan on the rad,..
> i was wondering if should i remove the to 2 fans on the top and place the rad on the top of the case,. will it make some diff and the cpu or on the whole pc?
> and lastly i rezlly dont know whats the best air flow for this case,.. sorry for being noob
> 
> here are some pictures of my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the latest set up of the fans and cable management
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much


I think for some better airflow, I would remove the top 2 200mm fans and install 2 of those 120mm fans you have on the rad in a push/pull config. Also, remove the HDD cages if they arent in use and stick a fan up front.


----------



## apav

Hi guys I'm planning on getting a 780 with ACX cooling (the two fans on the card are exhaust). I still am using the original airflow layout (2 120mm side fans for intake, 1 120mm in the back and 1 200mm on the top for exhaust) with my NZXT Phantom.

I am wondering if I made the side 200mm fan exhaust instead of intake, would it help more because it's directly pulling the heat from the 780 outside of the case?

The problem though is that I'm using the Hyper 212 EVO, but according to this thread it should fit if I do this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/957782/nzxt-phantom-how-to-fit-200mm-fan-on-sidepanel-with-nh-d14-no-modding-req

Will I be able to fit the dust filter as well with it if I flip the fan around to it's exhast? Is that even possible?

I would appreciate the help! Thanks.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> IMO, from your new setup remove the front drive bay and add a decent 140mm fan in front and bottom 120mm as intake. Dust will be your enemy.


hi there sir thank you i have already installed 140 fan

here it is



but should i put it as intake?

and how to remove the front drive bay? there is no screw?

i have spear 120 mm corsair stock fan from my h100i i will put it on button as intake like you said sir.. thank you so much


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

you have to remove the cage with a drill. you should use a 5/16 drill bit and it comes on out.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> you have to remove the cage with a drill. you should use a 5/16 drill bit and it comes on out.


5/16? IMO 1/8" is better so you don't drill into the chassis itself. But just my opinion.


----------



## maynard14

thank you for your replies sir,.. i will borrow a drill and try to remove the hardware cage,...

and also if i remove the 200 mm fans on top should i add another 2 120 sp fans?


----------



## rossirocker12

Hi guys.

New OCN member and a one month old OG Phantom owner here!


----------



## rossirocker12

Pics of new Setup. I am hoping to add a kraken x60 soon.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 5/16? IMO 1/8" is better so you don't drill into the chassis itself. But just my opinion.


thanks for that... My mind went numb for a while.. LOL


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> thanks for that... My mind went numb for a while.. LOL


No problem man, glad to help.


----------



## TampaChaz

Ordering more toys for the Phantom tomorrow. Will spend the weekend finishing the loops. The backplates are cut, drilled and being powder coated. I should be able to pick them up this weekend too. Then it's final fit and leak test. I have to finish in the next few weeks, cause it looks like I'm getting promoted to Level4 Support Manager at work......maybe.


----------



## DeadLink

Are the panels on the H630 both covered in sound isolating material or only the back?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Ordering more toys for the Phantom tomorrow. Will spend the weekend finishing the loops. The backplates are cut, drilled and being powder coated. I should be able to pick them up this weekend too. Then it's final fit and leak test. I have to finish in the next few weeks, cause it looks like I'm getting promoted to Level4 Support Manager at work......maybe.


It's a mixed blessing, you have more money to spend on your obsession, but lots less time to enjoy working on it.

Hopefully, you have the advantage of youth on your side more than I do . . . .

Darlene


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's a mixed blessing, you have more money to spend on your obsession, but lots less time to enjoy working on it.
> 
> Hopefully, you have the advantage of youth on your side more than I do . . . .
> 
> Darlene


Does second childhood count?









I have a grown son who is 22, just graduated college and started his career.......now it MY time and I'm reverting back to my 20s


----------



## TampaChaz

Leak test and burn in this week, then I get to play next weekend! I'm like a kid at Christmas time all over again


----------



## Yotabeast505

hello all! i just bought the white phantom! it is sooooo sweet i feel all geeked out now lol


----------



## nismo kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yotabeast505*
> 
> hello all! i just bought the white phantom! it is sooooo sweet i feel all geeked out now lol


Congrats. Do you plan on making a build log? I'm also fairly new and own a white phantom too. Heres mine http://www.overclock.net/t/1411674/my-first-legit-pc-build


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Are the panels on the H630 both covered in sound isolating material or only the back?


Both side panels are covered.


----------



## Chomuco




----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Nice, but water cool those cards


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Nice, but water cool those cards


nice!! http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_999&products_id=37736


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> You need to use the two brackets that were included with the case to do so.


Does this work for the X60 as well? I've seen conflicting posts.


----------



## BoredErica

The NZXT Phantom Full Tower case... For the fans on the side of the case, is there a dust filter? I believe there is a 200/220mm fan space but by default has dust filter covering it, but what about the 2 small fans on the side of side panel? I don't think dust filter is nessesary for exhaust.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The NZXT Phantom Full Tower case... For the fans on the side of the case, is there a dust filter? I believe there is a 200/220mm fan space but by default has dust filter covering it, but what about the 2 small fans on the side of side panel? I don't think dust filter is nessesary for exhaust.


none included with the case, but you can use a couple of 120mm dust covers readily available on PPCS and FrozenCPU carries a full custom set of magnetic filters for the Phantom. They are a little pricey, but if dust is an issue, the security of filters (and the custom design that matches the abstract factory holes) will protect your investment.

Frozen: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16178/ffi-101/DEMCiflex_NZXT_Phantom_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_6_Piece.html?tl=g44c12s1300


----------



## BoredErica

I was thinking of these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2623/ffi-05/120mm_Washable_Fan_Filter.html?tl=g47c223s548

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8824/ffi-31/DEMCiflex_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Black_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s885

Cheap and gets the job done (I hope).


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJFIVEOH*
> 
> Does this work for the X60 as well? I've seen conflicting posts.


No. It only works with the 120mm rads.... you can use fan adapters that can be found here. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_172&products_id=29195&zenid=da63808d9e064a72112c791953af802e


----------



## TampaChaz

The washables would be my personal choice, just be aware they are gonna diffuse your air flow and effect your air pressure a bit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> The washables would be my personal choice, just be aware they are gonna diffuse your air flow and effect your air pressure a bit.


Except for washables, what other types are there?


----------



## TampaChaz

Basic screen style. Like the 200mm one preinstalled in' the roof of your case. it is technically still washable but lacks the removable sponge or spun mesh insert that classifies a filter as washable. These inserts are handy and economical since they simple to remove without tools in most cases and can be reused. There is just a slight diffusion of airflow.


----------



## JJFIVEOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> No. It only works with the 120mm rads.... you can use fan adapters that can be found here. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_172&products_id=29195&zenid=da63808d9e064a72112c791953af802e


Thanks! That will come in handy because I'll probably use the 2X120mm fans I have on my H50 right now. I'm more concerned about the actual mounting of the radiator to the inside of the case, underneath the 200m fans. The Phantom comes with cooler brackets that appear to attach to the case in between the two 200mm fans on top, and attaches to the center of the radiator. I was just wondering why some people say it's not an automatic fit. Are the brackets not compatible?


----------



## Phelan

Still alive and kicking.. Here's my latest progress/ mockup of my original Phantom slightly modded...


----------



## maynard14

hi this is my first time painting with spay paint:





hahah im a noob


----------



## TampaChaz

Finished taming fan cable mess to the exterior mounted PWM fan controller for the Radiators....






12 total fans makes for a LOT of cables LOL.

Putting the Phobya quick releases into the loops to separate system from rads for maintenance and transport.


Sysprepe and leak tests this weekend and then burn in.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi this is my first time painting with spay paint:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah im a noob


Looks great. doesn't look as noob as you might think!


----------



## BoredErica

I have two top exhaust, 1 back exhaust, 1 front intake.I had the default 2 120mm intake on side but took out one to put where my removable drive cage was and made that the intake. (Bottom of case, sucks air from under case upwards). Now I'm left with a hole where there isn't a fan, but it's slowly and softly sucking air in! That's a no-no for dust! And on the other side panel, there is also a gap, and it's also slowly sucking in air! Now I need to get two 120mm filters. I'm getting a 140mm from intake filter, that needs one ASAP.

What do you think of opening my NZXT Phantom Full Tower drive bay panel? It's magnetic, easy to open and close. The thing is, that area is empty as I have no CD drives, etc. So it's sucking in actually quite an interesting amount of air there. What do you think, then I might need another dust filter so that's a turn off, especially at that size, it's hard to find one.

And, am I the ONLY person that OCDs over dust? Do you guys let dust come in and clean it out or did you all get dust filters but just never talk about it? Because I swear, those filters can't ship fast enough for me!


----------



## TampaChaz

I live in an old house with 2 cats and hardwood floors....dust is my enemy. I would suggest the custom designed, magnetic filters for nzxt on frozen cpu. For the 5.25 drive bays, take some thin packing foam rubber (like what came in the packing of your waterblocks) and cut it to fit in each of the drive bay screen inserts. This will block dust and decrease the air flow messing with your air pressure inside your case. Just a thought.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> I live in an old house with 2 cats and hardwood floors....dust is my enemy. I would suggest the custom designed, magnetic filters for nzxt on frozen cpu. For the 5.25 drive bays, take some thin packing foam rubber (like what came in the packing of your waterblocks) and cut it to fit in each of the drive bay screen inserts. This will block dust and decrease the air flow messing with your air pressure inside your case. Just a thought.


Hey, thanks for the reply.

Are you talking about that area that is typically covered by a magnetic door on my Phantom Full Tower? I found out there's even an extra area under my case, right under where I put my SSD/HDD! That area has holes in it and air is also coming in. So basically there are four intake areas for the area where I put my drives. o.o

I bought two 120mm magnetic filters, one 140mm for front intake, and I have the two default filters for the side fans.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have two top exhaust, 1 back exhaust, 1 front intake.I had the default 2 120mm intake on side but took out one to put where my removable drive cage was and made that the intake. (Bottom of case, sucks air from under case upwards). Now I'm left with a hole where there isn't a fan, but it's slowly and softly sucking air in! That's a no-no for dust! And on the other side panel, there is also a gap, and it's also slowly sucking in air! Now I need to get two 120mm filters. I'm getting a 140mm from intake filter, that needs one ASAP.
> 
> What do you think of opening my NZXT Phantom Full Tower drive bay panel? It's magnetic, easy to open and close. The thing is, that area is empty as I have no CD drives, etc. So it's sucking in actually quite an interesting amount of air there. What do you think, then I might need another dust filter so that's a turn off, especially at that size, it's hard to find one.
> 
> And, am I the ONLY person that OCDs over dust? Do you guys let dust come in and clean it out or did you all get dust filters but just never talk about it? Because I swear, those filters can't ship fast enough for me!


I only have to clean my computer out once a month. I am not home enough to allow alt of dust, plus I keep my house pretty clean.


----------



## Draven

Hey guys just thought I'd stop by and show off my new stuff here you go













and yes I know I need to tackle the rats nest under my desk lol


----------



## Chomuco




----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*


wow just wow very nice sir!

heres mine:





more spray paint neede for the other fans


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Are you talking about that area that is typically covered by a magnetic door on my Phantom Full Tower? I found out there's even an extra area under my case, right under where I put my SSD/HDD! That area has holes in it and air is also coming in. So basically there are four intake areas for the area where I put my drives. o.o
> 
> I bought two 120mm magnetic filters, one 140mm for front intake, and I have the two default filters for the side fans.


Sorry for the delayed response, my day job has been "adventurous" the past few days.
Yes I am referring to the five drive bays behind the magnetic front panel where optical drives and other drive bay devices are installed. These have individual mesh covers over them. You can cut some thin foam, like from shipping packages from EK waterblocks as an example. Or you could use a thin slice of aquarium filter media cut to fit the individual mesh covers. this will allow them to filter and allow you to wash and reuse them over time.
I also have a vaccum cleaner attachment and tool kit designed for tight spaces in computers. You can find them on that site that begins with the letter A like the river that shares it's name. It's the Best $8 USD I ever spent!

DEFINITELY use a filter if you pull air in from under the case.


----------



## adog12341

Finally added the window I was planning. We used a grinder to cut the pattern so the paint became a bit faded and miscolored around the cuts, so I'll have to repaint the whole case now.







At least I can use a nice matte black so it isn't such a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## Phelan




----------



## xD3aDPooLx

lol. awesome hub location.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> lol. awesome hub location.


Thanks







. The HUE controls will be just below the USBs, in the lower lip.


----------



## kgtuning

Friggin love it! Awesome job Phelan.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response, my day job has been "adventurous" the past few days.
> Yes I am referring to the five drive bays behind the magnetic front panel where optical drives and other drive bay devices are installed. These have individual mesh covers over them. You can cut some thin foam, like from shipping packages from EK waterblocks as an example. Or you could use a thin slice of aquarium filter media cut to fit the individual mesh covers. this will allow them to filter and allow you to wash and reuse them over time.
> I also have a vaccum cleaner attachment and tool kit designed for tight spaces in computers. You can find them on that site that begins with the letter A like the river that shares it's name. It's the Best $8 USD I ever spent!
> 
> DEFINITELY use a filter if you pull air in from under the case.


I'm home now, so figured I take some quick pics to demo what I'm talking about ....

Front Drive Bays behind magnetic door panel.

Drive bay removable mesh panel, removed.


Packing foam. This particular piece cradled one of my EK GTX 660 Waterblocks.


Cut foam to fit snugly inside the rim of the removable panel. Cut off just before the release latch.

Finished. Do it yourself, washable case panel filter for 5.25" drive bays.


----------



## trapjaw72

Hello every one I want to buy a phantom full tower case, I have seen a 360 rad fit in top with no trouble, but I want to put 420 or 480 with modding, does any one if it will fit for sure, before I buy the case thanks guys....


----------



## Egami

Looking at the case now, maybe. You essentially have 52cm to play with, assuming you're using 120 wide rad. Even then you're looking at doing some heavy modding and finding new and exciting ways to route of the cables coming down from the top usb, esata, audio and the fan control units. Hope this helps.


----------



## trapjaw72

I never owned a nzxt case always coolermaster or silverstone, but I love modding do it in my shop every day, an not one time played with a phantom lol, thanks bro for the help yes be xspc 480 rad 30 mm in push only,............


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> I never owned a nzxt case always coolermaster or silverstone, but I love modding do it in my shop every day, an not one time played with a phantom lol, thanks bro for the help yes be xspc 480 rad 30 mm in push only,............


Dimensions of Rad (assuming this is the slim edition) 121 x 35.5 x 515mm (Width x Height x Depth)

Dimensions of NZXT Phantom full tower (outer dimensions) 222 x 541.5 x 654mm (W x H x D)

The case dimensions include the front bezel which extends out about 40mm further than the chassis wall at the top of the case. (estimated)
This leaves you an estimated space of approximately 99mm for wiggle room. The tight spot is going to be INSIDE the front drive bay. These are designed to hold 5.25" drives snugly. This converts to just a little over 133mm. Your going to have approximately 6mm wiggle room on either side of the radiator inside the drive bay. This means you'll undoubtedly have to bend up at least one set of the metal tabs on the drive cage that help guide the drives into their individual slots.
Not a major mod, but definately something to be conscious of before trying to jam the end of your rad into the cage space!
It's gonna be snug and require some time and effort to install and make sure to be aware of loop routes and obstacles when deciding which way to mount the rad. You seem like you can handle it. Make sure to take lots of pics! I'm such a visual junky LOL


----------



## kgtuning

I think the bigger issue is width and clearance of your motherboard VRM heatsinks.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I think the bigger issue is width and clearance of your motherboard VRM heatsinks.


QFT!!!


----------



## TampaChaz

Shouldn't be an issue. I was going to put a240 xspc rad up top originally and there was plenty of space between rad and board. The 480 is longer, obviously, but the same width and depth. The brackets and pre drilled mounts up top leave good space.


----------



## TampaChaz

Skyscraper memory heat sinks will be an issue however, so something to be aware of during configuring components.


----------



## kgtuning

I would just cut the top part of the drive bays out so your not confined to putting the rad through there. But just curious do you plan to alter the top vent to allow more air through?


----------



## Egami

The main problem will be the IO shield inlet or what does one call it, due to the lenght of the rad. Because the IO shield area comes into the case the rad will have to be mounted way front (disabling any use of the ready mounting holes sadly). I've tossed the 5.25'' cages but am pretty certain the rad won't fit wideness wise unless they get tossed or seriously mullered. But looking at those dimensions it can be done.







Darn, now I really want to see it done too!


----------



## BoredErica

I tried to install the Silverstone 140mm fan filter, problem was the magnetic aspect of it wasn't enough to attach to the front into fan because the fan has raised edges where the screws go in. The included screws with the filter don't work, the ones used to install the front fan are not long enough.

Time to trek the local hardware store.

So basically... Dust can enter through four areas of my case. The front 140mm intake fan which is a huge factor. One side with two 120mm fans, but I removed one to become intake from bottoum up, using up the dust filter for that area. The hole where the 120mm fan was now slowly sucks in air. On the opposite side of the case, the other panel, there is a hole where air enters too. From the bottom of the case is yet another empty area with holes, where dust can enter. That makes four. I have 3 filters. I'm leaving one unguarded for now...

Tapa, thanks for the picture, I know what foam you're talking about now. I don't have that right now... I have a white polyester foam filter thingy, but I don't think air can pass through it.

Would using something like a pot cleaner work? Out of the box to a whole new level, lol. Friend has vacum cleaner filters, I'll try that. Hell, maybe even a paper towel?


----------



## TampaChaz

Yes a pot scrubber would work. Basically anything that allows air to pass through it but has interwoven or overlapping material to capture medium to large dust particles will fit the bill. You won't remove 100% of the dust from the air entering your case, but you won't have dust bunnies growing inside it either








The vacuum cleaner filters sound like the best choice you listed above. They are designed to do exactly what you require ; remove large dust particles while allowing air to pass through with minimal obstruction. I hope this helps. God help you, you're taking advice from a Dell Technical Support Supervisor !


----------



## TampaChaz

One hour into leak testing and sys prep flush and still dry and humming along!


----------



## trapjaw72

Hello guys yes Ive checked it over an over, Be no trouble putting the Alphacool 480 45 mm thick rad in the top, with my Alphacool 360 60 mm thick rad in front, yes all the dvd drive & hdd cages are coming out, I might half to mod the motherboard tray, maybe lower it some since only doing 3 way sli in this build, thanks for all the info guys,..........


----------



## Kaname

Is it hard to mod the case to place the mobo-tray on the left side of it? (Don't really know if there's a proper definition for it.
I might ask my uncle for help since he should have the appropiate tools but I'm still not 100% sure







I had to move a few things in my room and now the only space left for my pc is right next to the wall with the left side facing towards it and because of that I'm kinda worried for the airflow to be not so optimal.


----------



## jerry1998

look nice!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> Hello guys yes Ive checked it over an over, Be no trouble putting the Alphacool 480 45 mm thick rad in the top, with my Alphacool 360 60 mm thick rad in front, yes all the dvd drive & hdd cages are coming out, I might half to mod the motherboard tray, maybe lower it some since only doing 3 way sli in this build, thanks for all the info guys,..........


Have fun with that







. I personally found it easier to put 2 480s side by side on the floor, in my Red Rover build. But I had to relocate the PSU, trim the 5.25" bays to 4, cut down the mobo tray, cut out an extensive amount of the case, etc. The rads barely fit length-wise after the mods- about 3/32" clearance.


----------



## BoredErica

Oh, COOL. I was trying to get my 140mm Silverstone magnetic filter to stick to my 140mm intake front fan. Couldn't do it, screws too short, not enough metal to stick on... So I put the filter in before I put the fan instead of the other way around, shoehorned in, and BAM, no extra screws needed.

Today is a good day.


----------



## trapjaw72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Have fun with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I personally found it easier to put 2 480s side by side on the floor, in my Red Rover build. But I had to relocate the PSU, trim the 5.25" bays to 4, cut down the mobo tray, cut out an extensive amount of the case, etc. The rads barely fit length-wise after the mods- about 3/32" clearance.


Hello good work you did on phantom. but I dont like things too cramped up. an with 480 in the top in the front have more clean look. I have the shop an right tools got 3 phantoms full towers. try out few things. just like in my cooler master haf xm i put a 360 80 mm rad in the front. with 420 45 mm in the top on side a 240 30 mm rad. people said never work lol. but be no trouble have fun doing it, when im done I will put up pictures, when I get time I have few things going on with sponsors at this time......have fun modding......


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> Hello good work you did on phantom. but I dont like things too cramped up. an with 480 in the top in the front have more clean look. I have the shop an right tools got 3 phantoms full towers. try out few things. just like in my cooler master haf xm i put a 360 80 mm rad in the front. with 420 45 mm in the top on side a 240 30 mm rad. people said never work lol. but be no trouble have fun doing it, when im done I will put up pictures, when I get time I have few things going on with sponsors at this time......have fun modding......


Sounds good









I've bit different philosophy- I like to stuff as much possible in as little possible space. That's why I shrunk a Phantom full tower to sub-Vulcan size, but filling it with more stuff (albeit slightly less rad space; I have a 240 and 360 inside, could also fit a 120 as well if I choose). Putting dual 7970s on a Rampage IV Gene.


----------



## Garabatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> Hello guys yes Ive checked it over an over, Be no trouble putting the Alphacool 480 45 mm thick rad in the top, with my Alphacool 360 60 mm thick rad in front, yes all the dvd drive & hdd cages are coming out, I might half to mod the motherboard tray, maybe lower it some since only doing 3 way sli in this build, thanks for all the info guys,..........


WOW. I want to see the results once you do it.


----------



## TampaChaz

Finally have red coolant rather than pink now lol. Adding all the drives,cpu and memory tomorrow night after work.....finally burn in time!


----------



## Draven

Ok a little update to my setup, I made the desk extension bigger so I can put my laptop up and add storage, now I just need to paint it black. Next week I will put up a false wall to hide my rats nest under my desk and paint the 2x6 I used to lift the sag in the middle because of all the weight on it, I hope everything will look good when I'm done.



Sorry for the bad Blackberry pic it's the only camera I have


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Finally have red coolant rather than pink now lol. Adding all the drives,cpu and memory tomorrow night after work.....finally burn in time!


Where are my manners? I forgot to include Rig porn...my bad!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Where are my manners? I forgot to include Rig porn...my bad!


Wait... You said red leds in that bridge, right? How did you manage to keep your EK circles all cool and white?


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Wait... You said red leds in that bridge, right? How did you manage to keep your EK circles all cool and white?


When I buffed the bridge's frosted texturing down to a clear acrylic, it left the frosted texturing inside the circles untouched. I could have taken the time to be more anal and buff it out, but I kinda liked the look and individuality of it, so I left it alone









It's also the camera flash that is highlighting the frosted texture. Here's a pic without camera flash.....


----------



## Egami

That's so uncanny. Thought the non-buffed ek rings would shine red like nobody's business, being frosted and all. I do have to admit that I like your buffed block way over the ek original.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> That's so uncanny. Thought the non-buffed ek rings would shine red like nobody's business, being frosted and all. I do have to admit that I like your buffed block way over the ek original.


I used automotive scratch remover, my dremel and a buffing pad


----------



## Egami

You know... That just makes me want to do the same to my up and coming acrylic ek pump top.


----------



## TampaChaz

42 minutes left of the work day then I get to go home and play all weekend!
I've already informed all friends and family I will be unreachable until Monday....LOL


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Ok a little update to my setup, I made the desk extension bigger so I can put my laptop up and add storage, now I just need to paint it black. Next week I will put up a false wall to hide my rats nest under my desk and paint the 2x6 I used to lift the sag in the middle because of all the weight on it, I hope everything will look good when I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad Blackberry pic it's the only camera I have


Like your setup! Fist pound for a fellow Red Phantom Owner!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Like your setup! Fist pound for a fellow Red Phantom Owner!


heyy thanks bro pound right back at ya lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Hey guys, my friend has this case and wants to be able to drop out his H80 and mount either a H110 or an NZXT x60 in the two with 4 Akasa Vipers, how would he go about this? Are there any adapters he will need?

He isn't particularly comfortable modding his case so if it can be done without modding then that would be better for him

I myself have next to no knowledge about the case which is why I have come to you guys.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Destruktor77

Sup all, owner of an Orange and Black Phantom here!

My build Agent Orange is taking a leap into the Water World.

Quick Q, would a XSPC EX280 Dual Radiator fit the top section? also can't tell if these come with the fans packaged.

What I plan on getting:
*CPU:* XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock ( G1/4" Thread)
*GPU:* PREBUILT OcUK Tech Lab H2O Custom GTX 780 3072MB GDDR5 - XSPX Razor GTX Titan GPU Water Block (G1/4" plugs)
*Tubing:* XSPC HighFlex Hose 3/8" ID, 5/8" OD, 16/10mm, 2m UV Orange
*Fittings:* 1x XSPC G1/4" T Fitting (For Draining) And multiple XSPC G1/4" to 3/8" ID, 1/2" OD Compression Fitting
*Reservoir:* XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo V2
*Pump:* Res Combo
*Rad:* XSPC EX280 Dual Fan Radiator (If no fans included 2x NZXT FZ-140 Airflow Fan Series)
*Fluid:* Distilled Water (Which I use in my Race Bike) 2x Mayhems Fine Silver Kill Coil
*Extra:* A few Single Orange LEDs to fit in those components with holes. UV Cathode, Home made Orange Cathode.

And comments welcome!
Cheers.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destruktor77*
> 
> Sup all, owner of an Orange and Black Phantom here!
> 
> My build Agent Orange is taking a leap into the Water World.
> 
> Quick Q, would a XSPC EX280 Dual Radiator fit the top section? also can't tell if these come with the fans packaged.
> 
> What I plan on getting:
> *CPU:* XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock ( G1/4" Thread)
> *GPU:* PREBUILT OcUK Tech Lab H2O Custom GTX 780 3072MB GDDR5 - XSPX Razor GTX Titan GPU Water Block (G1/4" plugs)
> *Tubing:* XSPC HighFlex Hose 3/8" ID, 5/8" OD, 16/10mm, 2m UV Orange
> *Fittings:* 1x XSPC G1/4" T Fitting (For Draining) And multiple XSPC G1/4" to 3/8" ID, 1/2" OD Compression Fitting
> *Reservoir:* XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo V2
> *Pump:* Res Combo
> *Rad:* XSPC EX280 Dual Fan Radiator (If no fans included 2x NZXT FZ-140 Airflow Fan Series)
> *Fluid:* Distilled Water (Which I use in my Race Bike) 2x Mayhems Fine Silver Kill Coil
> *Extra:* A few Single Orange LEDs to fit in those components with holes. UV Cathode, Home made Orange Cathode.
> 
> And comments welcome!
> Cheers.


You should be able to fit that in front or on top. I will look and see, I will get back to you on that later.

What phantom do you have? I know the P630 can do a 280 in front or on top and even long on top as well. I have managed to fit the AMS Modularity 360 on top with the 280 AMS in front and everything clears fine.


----------



## Destruktor77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> You should be able to fit that in front or on top. I will look and see, I will get back to you on that later.
> 
> What phantom do you have? I know the P630 can do a 280 in front or on top and even long on top as well. I have managed to fit the AMS Modularity 360 on top with the 280 AMS in front and everything clears fine.


Thanks for the Reply, it's the Phantom Enthusiast Full Tower.

I was thinking about External mounting for a while, but then decided I wanted it to look clean, and I want to use my Disk Bays at the front Bottom.


----------



## DeadLink

DeadPool will better answer that at this point. He should be able to chime in.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destruktor77*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply, it's the Phantom Enthusiast Full Tower.
> 
> I was thinking about External mounting for a while, but then decided I wanted it to look clean, and I want to use my Disk Bays at the front Bottom.


Are you doing push/pull? Are you going to ditch the top 200's? And mod the top to make a 280 bolt in? Does your motherboard have tall VRM heatsinks or tall ram sinks?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Are you doing push/pull? Are you going to ditch the top 200's? And mod the top to make a 280 bolt in? Does your motherboard have tall VRM heatsinks or tall ram sinks?


Kg hit it on the head. You will need to mod it to get it in place up top. Also It will fit up front with a few mods also.


----------



## Destruktor77

Well, I'm not sure yet, this is why I needed more info









So, no matter what I need to mod the case to get the 280 to fit? I have Corsair Vengeance, so pretty tall. I was planning on getting some Avexir which is pretty low profile.

Which version would fit with fans without case mods? I'd much rather it at the top, but I could probably use the bottom if it was a must, I just like my drive bays









Does the loop seem adequate for the components?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destruktor77*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure yet, this is why I needed more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no matter what I need to mod the case to get the 280 to fit? I have Corsair Vengeance, so pretty tall. I was planning on getting some Avexir which is pretty low profile.
> 
> Which version would fit with fans without case mods? I'd much rather it at the top, but I could probably use the bottom if it was a must, I just like my drive bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the loop seem adequate for the components?


Sorry I didn't write sooner...
You need to mod the top of the case to for it to correctly fit, yes. You could ghetto hack it but please don't. haha. If you want to stick with no modding then use a 240mm radiator with the extra brackets NZXT provided to hang it below the 200's. If you want Custom then you could make a plate like this.. here is my top plate..


But then I'd suggust a 360. As far as cooling those components I'd say 2-240's or a 360. But I really am not sure the minimum rad size would be, as I am a fan of overkill. haha


----------



## DeadLink

^ awesome ness.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> ^ awesome ness.


Thanks! Sad it sits here....



I can only have one full tower project at a time... say the the wife. haha.


----------



## Egami

It's slowly coming on. Right now I'm just telling myself that all great things needs to get ugly before they can become pretty again.


----------



## Destruktor77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Sorry I didn't write sooner...
> You need to mod the top of the case to for it to correctly fit, yes. You could ghetto hack it but please don't. haha. If you want to stick with no modding then use a 240mm radiator with the extra brackets NZXT provided to hang it below the 200's. If you want Custom then you could make a plate like this.. here is my top plate..
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1621198/width/500/height/1000[/IM]
> 
> But then I'd suggust a 360. As far as cooling those components I'd say 2-240's or a 360. But I really am not sure the minimum rad size would be, as I am a fan of overkill. haha


Hmmm, I don't know if I'm any good in the subject of making plates. I haven't taken the top off for a while, so I can't really visualise exactly what you've done there.

What about my Vengence Ram? Will it all still fit with this mod, baring in mine I have the Rampage IV mobo, ram slots and CPU are right at the top.

Was also thinking External then? would save the hacking of the case, I've seen some quite nice external builds where the Rad(s) hang off the back. However can't find much about that scene of things.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destruktor77*
> 
> Hmmm, I don't know if I'm any good in the subject of making plates. I haven't taken the top off for a while, so I can't really visualise exactly what you've done there.
> 
> What about my Vengence Ram? Will it all still fit with this mod, baring in mine I have the Rampage IV mobo, ram slots and CPU are right at the top.
> 
> Was also thinking External then? would save the hacking of the case, I've seen some quite nice external builds where the Rad(s) hang off the back. However can't find much about that scene of things.


If you go with a thin radiator.. Like 30mm then it should clear that ram. But measure it out from the inside top of the case to where the ram heatsinks are just to make sure. I think I remeasured my stuff a thousand times. Haha. Better safe then sorry, right? Also have you looked at the front page? There are a bunch of builds with top mounted radiators that I have linked to.


----------



## Destruktor77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> If you go with a thin radiator.. Like 30mm then it should clear that ram. But measure it out from the inside top of the case to where the ram heatsinks are just to make sure. I think I remeasured my stuff a thousand times. Haha. Better safe then sorry, right? Also have you looked at the front page? There are a bunch of builds with top mounted radiators that I have linked to.


Okay nice one









Looking round the thread and searching, I should be able to fit the XSPC EX360 with 5 fans push/pull If it clears my RAM, otherwise I can re-slot my ram and cut down a fan) It should connect using the top middle fan.

I'm still going to measure everything about a million times though.

Just looked at the front page, however either the images are to old or it's blocked from work, I'll have to wait till I get home to view them.

Cheers for the help guys, I'll make sure to post up pictures when it's finished. Don't see many Orange Build around.

P.S I've never found an Orange Cathode, at the moment I'll have to go with LEDs, but if anyone knows any different I'm all open to suggestions!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destruktor77*
> 
> Okay nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking round the thread and searching, I should be able to fit the XSPC EX360 with 5 fans push/pull If it clears my RAM, otherwise I can re-slot my ram and cut down a fan) It should connect using the top middle fan.
> 
> I'm still going to measure everything about a million times though.
> 
> Just looked at the front page, however either the images are to old or it's blocked from work, I'll have to wait till I get home to view them.
> 
> Cheers for the help guys, I'll make sure to post up pictures when it's finished. Don't see many Orange Build around.
> 
> P.S I've never found an Orange Cathode, at the moment I'll have to go with LEDs, but if anyone knows any different I'm all open to suggestions!


Your work must block them because I can see everything fine on my phone. Could someone else verify that the links and everything else on the page are working correctly?


----------



## machausta

My phantom build

With the exception of the video card, everything listed is now in the case -- to prove it worked I did boot with an old ATI 5570 card, but I didn't run it for any length of time yet.

I'll be putting in a FX-8320 in the near future, watercooled.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Your work must block them because I can see everything fine on my phone. Could someone else verify that the links and everything else on the page are working correctly?


Looks all good to me.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Your work must block them because I can see everything fine on my phone. Could someone else verify that the links and everything else on the page are working correctly?


All the links worked for me


----------



## Destruktor77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> All the links worked for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Your work must block them because I can see everything fine on my phone. Could someone else verify that the links and everything else on the page are working correctly?


Yeah it'll be my work, though as much.

Back home tonight, so I can get some measurements!









Some amazing Inspiration in this thread.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destruktor77*
> 
> Yeah it'll be my work, though as much.
> 
> Back home tonight, so I can get some measurements!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some amazing Inspiration in this thread.


I'm glad the links work and I'm glad this thread helps. There is some incredible rigs that people have created and shared with us. Thanks to everyone that has posted here. Thanks Egami and Draven for checking the front page.

Destruktor77 please post pictures of what you come up with.


----------



## Destruktor77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm glad the links work and I'm glad this thread helps. There is some incredible rigs that people have created and shared with us. Thanks to everyone that has posted here. Thanks Egami and Draven for checking the front page.
> 
> Destruktor77 please post pictures of what you come up with.


Yeah, this thread is great. I'll be sure to post pictures up don't you worry, Agent Orange will probably take about a month to get to where I want.

Money and all that nonsense







I might just make the loop now with a couple of QuickDsconnects so I can add in a new WC GPU a bit later. My favourite bit will be the lighting, and a bit of painting







Also looking to create some sort of Windowed case with a reflective inside. The mind just keeps turning!

In the meantime, keep posting your rigs! Any bit of inspiration helps.


----------



## Cool Bowties

I have a question for all of you. I have been using an NZXT Phantom that I bought from my friend when he upgraded to an 820 for almost a year now. I built my current computer in it and I have loved it. It is an amazing case, and I would hate to ever see it go. So I am faced with a dilemma. I am very seriously considering moving up to an 820 myself (not sure on white or gunmetal yet) and using the Phantom for a budget build (possibly do something up for my girlfriend), But there's nothing really _wrong_ with my Phantom, I just really like some of the features of the 820 that I have tried to work into the phantom as best I can, but alas I am no modder. The P820 has superior airflow, cool LED lighting, (sort of) modular HDD cages, massive LC support, a better fan controller, filters everywhere, and many other little features that I would like to have.

So I would like to hear your opinions. The NZXT End of Summer Sale is on and I can get one at a slightly reduced price (save $50), and I am considering going for it, and keeping my Phantom for another build in the future. Please help me decide on what to do, and try to justify your reasoning if you don't mind.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Hey Cool,

Your reasons alone make it well worth it to get the case. I will tell you that having every single phantom line case, each has there own little nitches that I love. The 820 is a bigger case overall, while the Phantom is smaller. If your not into that at all, then I would nab a Phantom 530 case thats on sale right now for 129.99. In the end, You will get what you want. (get the P530 case)


----------



## trapjaw72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Where are my manners? I forgot to include Rig porn...my bad!


Hello buddy looking very nice. I like the work you have been doing to it.Great job brother.........


----------



## TampaChaz

Thank you very much. I need to take some final pics and post them along with some temp and oc specs. It's been crazy busy at work and im deep into blacklist at the moment lol. I will drop the final update this weekend!


----------



## Dextar

So one of the front USB ports broke on my HAF 932, I've had this case for quite a long time.. it feels like 5ish years now and I've been looking at upgrading, I was initially going to go with a Corsair case as I like the 900D but it's way too big of a case for my needs and I stumbled on the 630. Is there any way to add the HUE to the 630 or would I be stuck buying the 820 if I wanted that? I think the 820 might even be too big for my needs, my HAF case is huge and beefy but I don't do watercooling and I'll likely never go with an SLI setup anymore.

Addition:

Will the 820 ever get an update to give it the cool fan connection and rear SSD mounts behind the motherboard?


----------



## kgtuning

You can buy it separate. http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16811992011


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dextar*
> 
> So one of the front USB ports broke on my HAF 932, I've had this case for quite a long time.. it feels like 5ish years now and I've been looking at upgrading, I was initially going to go with a Corsair case as I like the 900D but it's way too big of a case for my needs and I stumbled on the 630. Is there any way to add the HUE to the 630 or would I be stuck buying the 820 if I wanted that? I think the 820 might even be too big for my needs, my HAF case is huge and beefy but I don't do watercooling and I'll likely never go with an SLI setup anymore.


Buy an NZXT HUE and stick it in the 630- problem solved. The standalone HUE has more lights and more features anyway. I have an OEM HUE from the P820 for my mini-build, and I'm likely gonna ditch it for the standalone unit.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dextar*
> 
> So one of the front USB ports broke on my HAF 932, I've had this case for quite a long time.. it feels like 5ish years now and I've been looking at upgrading, I was initially going to go with a Corsair case as I like the 900D but it's way too big of a case for my needs and I stumbled on the 630. Is there any way to add the HUE to the 630 or would I be stuck buying the 820 if I wanted that? I think the 820 might even be too big for my needs, my HAF case is huge and beefy but I don't do watercooling and I'll likely never go with an SLI setup anymore.
> 
> Addition:
> 
> Will the 820 ever get an update to give it the cool fan connection and rear SSD mounts behind the motherboard?


You dont need to cool SSD down. They produce little to no heat at all. The 820 has a fan controller and you really dont need a fan hub on it. Maybe we can add one, one day.


----------



## Dextar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> You dont need to cool SSD down. They produce little to no heat at all. The 820 has a fan controller and you really dont need a fan hub on it. Maybe we can add one, one day.


I meant the fan connection and the SSD mount locations on the 630 are cool. Maybe sell it as an accessory!

I looked at the standalone hue unit and it's alright, I like the built in lighting on the 820 though.. such a massive case though..


----------



## SneezyPepper

Hi can I join?

I'm new here, but a lurker of this thread for more than a year.

Your posts highly influenced me to buy this case.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Hi can I join?
> 
> I'm new here, but a lurker of this thread for more than a year.
> 
> Your posts highly influenced me to buy this case.


Of course you can join! Check out the front page as you can sign up there and will be added to our list. Please check out our Facebook page as well that too has a link on the front page. You have a nice Phantom! Please share more pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## machausta

You did the opposite of me, I bought the case and then was looking for a site with great information on making it what I want. This is the best site available for Phantom owners that I have discovered, and the members appear to be very helpful.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Of course you can join! Check out the front page as you can sign up there and will be added to our list. Please check out our Facebook page as well that too has a link on the front page. You have a nice Phantom! Please share more pictures when you get a chance.


Thanks for the warm welcome. I haven't done any mods yet on my phantom. Planning to do a simple mod, but it will be little by little since I don't have funds yet for now.

First is to mod the sidepanel, change the lighting and mod the fans and cable management.

Will post pictures more pictures once the mod is finished.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machausta*
> 
> You did the opposite of me, I bought the case and then was looking for a site with great information on making it what I want. This is the best site available for Phantom owners that I have discovered, and the members appear to be very helpful.


I agree, among the sites I've checked this is the best one that has thread that gives and shares information about phantom. I've been back reading and saw very helpful tips and build inspiration.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machausta*
> 
> You did the opposite of me, I bought the case and then was looking for a site with great information on making it what I want. This is the best site available for Phantom owners that I have discovered, and the members appear to be very helpful.


We try to help as much as possible, I check the thread daily, sometimes more. I'm glad people are still finding this thread useful. Our NZXT rep also stops in
when he can too which is great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome. I haven't done any mods yet on my phantom. Planning to do a simple mod, but it will be little by little since I don't have funds yet for now.
> 
> First is to mod the sidepanel, change the lighting and mod the fans and cable management.
> 
> Will post pictures more pictures once the mod is finished.
> I agree, among the sites I've checked this is the best one that has thread that gives and shares information about phantom. I've been back reading and saw very helpful tips and build inspiration.


You are very welcome. I too do mods little by little. My time is limited sometimes with work and family life so sometimes mods take awhile to complete.


----------



## machausta

I'll be happy when all my components finally arrive for this 'gaming' build. I had my phantom housing a SuperMicro X7DWN+ board with dual e5472 processors and 8GB of FB-DIMM memory. It was no slouch at folding, but not having any x16 pci-e slots I couldn't easily upgrade video. I even bought a x8 to x16 cable but that required running the card in a secondary location that I just did not like. I've managed to piece together what is essentially a 'Scorpius' build. I should have everything here by Tuesday and I'll get some obligatory pictures going.

I always have computer hardware floating in and out, but my last system build to this scale was 2008 -- what is now my home theater PC.


----------



## TampaChaz

I've been really busy at work (and play since SplinterCell Blacklist hit) but I promise to get the final pics up on the site this weekend as well as my preliminary OC stats. I'm happy to report CPU was at 21c and GPUs were at 23c at idle this morning


----------



## TampaChaz

Ok...As promised, The FINAL pics of the NZXT Phantom. I'm trying some before and after shots too!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Ok...As promised, The FINAL pics of the NZXT Phantom. I'm trying some before and after shots too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love it. That psu is just plain kinky!


----------



## Garabatos

Here is mine. some progress but still I have a lot of things to do.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garabatos*
> 
> Here is mine. some progress but still I have a lot of things to do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and Clean!


----------



## machausta

My obligatory 'IT LIVES!' post...







My next stop will be dressing it up a bit...I left it folding all night and it never went beyond 35C with my NZXT T20 cooler, so I have some room to OC.


----------



## machausta




----------



## colossul

Do you guys think I would encounter any space issues if I went SLI with 2 gtx 760's and some liquid cooling? I'm torn between this model and the NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT which is the full-tower. I'm just worried that I might want a larger case in the future incase I add stuff.


----------



## machausta

These are the full tower cases, like my PHAN-003RD on the last post.


----------



## Egami

I guess it'll depend on what you want to toss in there? The Phantom will take sli with 360 rad with some easy modding for shure. For a full atx case it's actually quite large due to its length, which from a modding point of view if a great thing as it gives you plenty of room to fool around with.

Edit. In your case 360 on top + 240 on the bottom should will fit in easy as well.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colossul*
> 
> Do you guys think I would encounter any space issues if I went SLI with 2 gtx 760's and some liquid cooling? I'm torn between this model and the NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT which is the full-tower. I'm just worried that I might want a larger case in the future incase I add stuff.


You need to sit down and really think about what you really want in a build for the long run.

The phantom has a really unique look, that either mesmerizingly draws you to it, or makes you run and hide.

It was designed back when AIO's with thin rads and one or two 120 sized fans were the emerging way to go . . . .

It accommodates them well.

It was never designed for full on water cooling, although some very talented modders were able to pull it off with great aesthetics as well.

If it's the look that does it for you, and you don't mind comparatively poor, by today's standards, water cooling options, go with the phantom.

If on the other hand, you envision a killer build with multiple GPU's with everything under water and expect to be able to have enough cooling for generous overclocks, then look at the Switch 810 or maybe the Phantom 820.

The 810 is hands down the best bang for the buck, water cooling friendly, case around. When it's on sale, it's barely a few $ more than the original phantom.

The 820 has some nice extras that run up its price, but it's really, really, nice if the extra cost isn't a deal breaker.

The new phantom 630 is the new generation of the original phantom at a similar price point that's re-designed to be much more water cooling friendly.

It also has a lot of build aspects where they "cheaped out", making it much lower on the build quality scale than the original phantom.

It also lost its "longer than high" look that set the original phantom apart from the crowd.

Being as it's in about the same price bracket as the 810, if you have serious WC aspirations, go with the 810.

The 630, from my experience building a pair of them, is that it's too "econo-box" . . . much like the 410 was, compared to the phantom when it came out, but maybe a bit more-so.

Think about where you want to go with your build and plan accordingly.

Darlene


----------



## Shiromar

Well today was an eventful day! I decided to finally get around to doing my side panel mod after having had the materials for it for almost a year now! It turned out pretty good imo! Two issues that I ran into; The lip where the case latches caused trouble as I forgot to measure exactly how much to move in which resulted in me cutting about 1/16th of an inch too far on the panel. The second problem was that while trying to remove the window to move it over I had used _*way*_ too much tape. It took two of us pulling to get the panel separated because I left enough acrylic on the inside so that if I ever wanted to expand the window to the HDD bays I could. I went crazy and use about half a roll of #4010 3m tape. This resulted in us warping the panel almost all the way down the angle of the window. We were able to bend it back for the most part without it being very noticeable. There's a bit of shadow in the upper right corner, but I'm deciding if I want to leave it as is or cut up the other panel that I have. I had two left side panels from when NZXT shipped me a replacement for the right side panel. Most likely I'll cut up the other panel tomorrow and measure a bit more carefully so that it's 100%! I'll definitely post some more pictures later this week when I get my second 7950 and my NZXT Hue!


----------



## JDMda9

Here's my Phantom 410 shes a work in progress soon shes going to be a bad a## beast



Don't mind the mess


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMda9*
> 
> Here's my Phantom 410 shes a work in progress soon shes going to be a bad a## beast
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the mess


YAY for Red NZXTs!


----------



## Garabatos

Red one looks just too gamer.


----------



## Garabatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice and Clean!


Thanks, There is a lot of things to do. But it's looking good.


----------



## RicoDee

Ive had my Rig for about 2 years now , Im still running Z68 mobo with sandy bridge 2600k. Smooth as silk at 4.5gHz. Cooler is an Antec Kuhler 620 H20. Looking to upgrade for the tax season







Maybe Haswell or Ivy Bridge E , undecided.. But I love my NZXT Phantom.. Best case Ive ever bought.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garabatos*
> 
> Red one looks just too gamer.


Too Gamer? Is there such a thing?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Too Gamer? Is there such a thing?


Nope! Never.


----------



## machausta

I don't think that's even possible.


----------



## Egami

"Too gamer" = syntax error.


----------



## petabyte

Hi! everybody, a new member with an original phantom white!.

I'm uploading to my youtube channel all the process of my build:. http://www.youtube.com/user/petabyteHD

(Spanish audio)

And now some pics.

http://s756.photobucket.com/user/petabytehd/media/IMG_0022_zps79e02667.jpg.html
http://s756.photobucket.com/user/petabytehd/media/IMG_0023_zpsbc86c391.jpg.html
http://s756.photobucket.com/user/petabytehd/media/IMG_0024_zps6c75c4bd.jpg.html
http://s756.photobucket.com/user/petabytehd/media/IMG_0025_zpsae562739.jpg.html
http://s756.photobucket.com/user/petabytehd/media/IMG_0026_zpsb2adab2a.jpg.html
http://s756.photobucket.com/user/petabytehd/media/IMG_0029_zps7de2ac7c.jpg.html
http://s756.photobucket.com/user/petabytehd/media/IMG_0030_zps8c5d5d6f.jpg.html
http://s756.photobucket.com/user/petabytehd/media/IMG_0031_zpsc4197249.jpg.html


----------



## TampaChaz

Nice and clean! Me likey!


----------



## machausta

Well done indeed. I love clean builds.


----------



## Egami

What psu is that? Those are some well presented cables


----------



## JDMda9

What power supply is that


----------



## TampaChaz

NZXT Hale90 V2 with custom sleeved cables?


----------



## CoolProject

I can install the motherboard RIVE inside a phantom 630?


----------



## Garabatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Too Gamer? Is there such a thing?


Yep.


----------



## Creel

Guess I forgot to upload finished pictures.

http://s294.photobucket.com/user/to...580362270086_386800633_n_zps55a46b85.jpg.html


----------



## machausta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolProject*
> 
> I can install the motherboard RIVE inside a phantom 630?


Yes the 630 supports EATX.


----------



## siox69

just sharing my phantom case with a krakened x60,,

DSC00175.JPG 2273k .JPG file


----------



## petabyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMda9*
> 
> What power supply is that


It's a OCZ pc power and silent mkIII 850 W. with custom sleeving from mdpc-x.com

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703039


----------



## machausta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siox69*
> 
> just sharing my phantom case with a krakened x60,,
> 
> DSC00175.JPG 2273k .JPG file


Ok, so I see a Red NZXT Phantom with a seasonic 80 plus rated power supply and no other identifiable components









You could post up some specs or add your pc to rigbuilder.


----------



## Creel

Does the Switch 810/Phantom 820 side window panel fit our case? Also is anyone wanting to sell their small harddrivecage or 5.25 cage?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creel*
> 
> Does the Switch 810/Phantom 820 side window panel fit our case? Also is anyone wanting to sell their small harddrivecage or 5.25 cage?


No neither side panel will fit. 3 different chassis all together.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Creel*
> 
> Does the Switch 810/Phantom 820 side window panel fit our case? Also is anyone wanting to sell their small harddrivecage or 5.25 cage?
> 
> 
> 
> No, neither side panel will fit.
> 
> True
> 
> *3 different chassis all together*.
Click to expand...

But not exactly . . . . . .

The 810 and 820 side panels _are_ interchangeable . . . . .

The original Phantom is the orphan, and still the best looking, amongst them.

Darlene


----------



## Speedster159

Just thought you guys might be able to help me here...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430106/have-you-ever-made-a-warranty-claim-for-a-case

http://www.overclock.net/t/1429327/appraisals-used-nzxt-phantom-haf-xm

If everything goes right i will be a member of this club..


----------



## TampaChaz

hey fellow NZXT peeps. just wanted to let you all know that I'm in the running for Mod of the Month. I think it would be cool to win, but even more cool to be able to represent my fellow NZXT owners!


----------



## alexhats

hello to all, new member here









a few photos of my white NZXT case:


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexhats*
> 
> hello to all, new member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few photos of my white NZXT case:


Very Very Nice... Do you have a build log on it?


----------



## alexhats

hello,
i have only 2-3 photos,nothing importand.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

What was your build direction that lead you to doing the case this way.


----------



## alexhats

The first thing that led me to do the case like this,is because i love the white acrylic,second is the colors,red and white are my favorites,
third i want all my pc parts to be watercooled.
I dont like any other cable to be visible except sleeving
and for last, i always want psu,hard drive and dvd rom to be hidden
sorry for my bad english.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

You did perfect. We all think you did a killer clean setup.. Our CEO said it was very clean,, Good Job


----------



## Chomuco

Very Nice...!!!!!!!!


----------



## kgtuning

Holy crap... That's beautiful! Nice job Alexhats!


----------



## IT Diva

One of the nicest Phantoms I've ever seen
















Makes me want to have a go at one of mine.

Darlene


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> One of the nicest Phantoms I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to have a go at one of mine.
> 
> Darlene


I know right.. Mine is sitting packed away as well.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexhats*
> 
> hello to all, new member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few photos of my white NZXT case:


Wow, i have the same case and mine looks like a pile of crap compared to yours. Awesome job.


----------



## alexhats

Thank you all, for your positive comments


----------



## Egami

Oh wow. That is one sexy case you have there alexhats Yum!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Oh wow. That is one sexy case you have there alexhats Yum!


Between your Phantom and Alexhats Phantom I'm just going to throw mine away. I'm jealous of both of your builds.


----------



## TampaChaz

I look at Alex's build and suddenly feel the need to drop another couple grand into mine and start all over! Nice job, that's just epic!


----------



## Hedobum

That is *way* freakin nice alexhat!
I'm doing going to be doing a theme with my build using that case soon and I really like what you did with that acrylic. The segregated PSU bay really goes a long way toward cleaning up the interior and that's one of the things I'm most anal about with my builds.
All right if I pm you some serious questions about it?


----------



## catbuster

Saw this on facebook, just wanted to say this is epic build


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Between your Phantom and Alexhats Phantom I'm just going to throw mine away. I'm jealous of both of your builds.


Awwh. Make sure to throw it my way? I would give it a good home


----------



## alexhats

thanks guys,
iam so glad with your comments,
yes Hedobum you can ask what ever you like.


----------



## machausta

Your system build is incredible. The sheer number of hours involved must be very high.


----------



## Cool Bowties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexhats*
> 
> hello to all, new member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few photos of my white NZXT case:


Beautiful rig mate!


----------



## amdcrankitup

Thats an awesome job beautiful case! What model is that Phantom Case? Is it a Full tower of Mid tower?


----------



## Cool Bowties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdcrankitup*
> 
> Thats an awesome job beautiful case! What model is that Phantom Case? Is it a Full tower of Mid tower?


If I'm right it's the same as mine, the original Phantom, which is a full-tower.


----------



## hellphyre

thats the full tower crafted series


----------



## lilchronic

my nzxt 420


----------



## TampaChaz

It's not a Phantom, but wanted to share a Gamma I'm building for a friend. He's into Rock climbing, hence the textured look It's weird, but he's loving it so far







Here are a couple before and afters.

IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1699058/width/350/height/700[/IMG]






[


----------



## Egami

What is that stuff you've put on the psu? Does it feel as unusual as it looks?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> What is that stuff you've put on the psu? Does it feel as unusual as it looks?


Interesting, i'm curious about this too. looks almost like spray on rubberizer.


----------



## CerealKillah

Here are some pics of my Phantom. I just added:

1. Full GPU waterblock for my WF3 7950
2. AlphaCool ST30 360 rad

Started off with a RASA RS240 a year ago


----------



## TampaChaz

It is indeed a spray on texturizer and yes it feels like rough stone. I also did the graphics card to match


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> It is indeed a spray on texturizer and yes it feels like rough stone. I also did the graphics card to match


really? brand? I have to say thats a pretty cool idea!


----------



## TampaChaz

I used Valspar brand. here's a link









http://www.valsparpaint.com/en/find-the-right-product/interior/spray-paint/stone.html

there are more pics in the build log in my signature under Gamma Rck


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> I used Valspar brand. here's a link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.valsparpaint.com/en/find-the-right-product/interior/spray-paint/stone.html
> 
> there are more pics in the build log in my signature under Gamma Rck


Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## Lanlan

Anyone know where I can get a 2 pin LED splitter for this case? The one used to use both top fans' LEDs. I got a Phantom used, with 2 200mm fans mounted on top, but no LED splitter.


----------



## JWak-1

Hey guys, just wanted to ask before I intruded: is this club for 530 owners too? Not much mention of it elsewhere.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to ask before I intruded: is this club for 530 owners too? Not much mention of it elsewhere.


It's just for the Original NZXT Phantom Full Tower.


----------



## JWak-1

Cool, thought I'd check first







Cheers.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Cool, thought I'd check first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


No problem glad I could clear it up.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to ask before I intruded: is this club for 530 owners too? Not much mention of it elsewhere.


Not intruding, . . . . . but . . .

Probably the 630 and/or 820 threads would be encompassing of the 530, as they are all new generation with the most looks and features in common.

This original Phantom thread has quite the love of the original style embodied in the first Phantoms.

The 530 has the name, but nothing else, that made the original Phantom the cult classic that it became.

Darlene


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Not intruding, . . . . . but . . .
> 
> Probably the 630 and/or 820 threads would be encompassing of the 530, as they are all new generation with the most looks and features in common.
> 
> This original Phantom thread has quite the love of the original style embodied in the first Phantoms.
> 
> The 530 has the name, but nothing else, that made the original Phantom the cult classic that it became.
> 
> Darlene


I did have the original Phantom until recently, I wanted a window for it for ages, but couldn't find one (in black) for a sensible price. So I sold it and went for a red 530. Nice case, not as pretty as the original, not as well put together either, but with a few nice little features. Swings and roundabouts; I don't regret getting the 530, but the original is definitely the better case.

I'll still follow this thread with great envy, some awesome Phantom cases on here


----------



## fleks

Getting my black full tower phantom today. I'm late, but I believe it's still one of the best looking cases out there!


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleks*
> 
> Getting my black full tower phantom today. I'm late, but I believe it's still one of the best looking cases out there!


I love mine. I currently have 1 360 rad and 1 240 rad mounted up in my case.

I do wish it was a little more watercooling friendly...but I have made it work.


----------



## fleks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> I love mine. I currently have 1 360 rad and 1 240 rad mounted up in my case.
> 
> I do wish it was a little more watercooling friendly...but I have made it work.


I'm planning on doing watercooling to my set-up, but for now, I want to get it built. I'm also building a house, so that might push me back on my plans just a little bit, we'll see!


----------



## Urik

_edit: forgot to say, Hi, another NZXT Phantom owner here, Black & Orange usb 3.0 version._

It all started with a back-lit LED mod for 5.25" Card Reader posted here
Then I decided to also back-lit the top ports and 5.25" area on my NZXT Phantom, and here it is.
First, the top ports panel:

Here are the LEDs I used.

"Piranha", orange, rated 2.1~2.5v, 100" light beam, 1500mkd brightness.
I used four of them in two sequental pairs, to get 2.5v (5v /2) for each:

These LEDs were quite convenient for this mod, as they're slim and easy to fit in small places.
I wouldn't use those ultra-small "smd" leds because those are way beyond my level or accuracy and soldering skill.

To make holes in the plastic for LED' leads, I used my preferred way of dealing with plastic - melting.
Here's a soldering gun with a nail in it.


Yeah... really messy


Eventually I've concluded this plastic is thick enough to use a drill on it


So, anyway, leds are in

Soldering wires and stuff

Then I though I should spoil it all with some hot glue.
*Attention! You may find following images quite disgusting!*

Finished state:


Finally, the hardest bit: I wanted two LEDs just above the DVD drive, and I wanted them (as well as card reader leds) to switch on when the door is opened.
For that to happen, I used this "microswitch" (that's what they call it):

Basically, it's exactly the same kind of button you'll find in a computer mouse / many other devices with an attached metal lever.
So when the lever is pressed, the button is pressed, and two of three leads are shortened. It's a two-way switch, so it has can act as ON-ON or ON-OFF.

The hole for switch was done with a Boxcutter knife heated up with a lighter. Then the switch was put in.

Holes for LED leads were done, once again, with a hot nail.

Added wires etc

Here's the connecting wire I made for this. Basically it's a pass-through molex extension with two extra 3-pin connectors that carry GND & +5v, the pinout is like on standard 3pin connectors.
I've deliberately used it the other way around, i.e. female 3pin going from psu/molex and male at the leds, because I didn't want exposed male 3pin connectors to carry any electricity [when not connected]

Once again, hot glue,
*Attention! You may find following images quite disgusting!*


Finished. All working, when I open/close the door, *click* and LEDs above DVD drive and inside the card reader, switch on/off.


----------



## fleks

Just found out my case came in and is waiting for me at my house, unfortunately I'm stuck at work for 2 more hours...
Nice lighting mods


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urik*
> 
> _edit: forgot to say, Hi, another NZXT Phantom owner here, Black & Orange usb 3.0 version._
> 
> It all started with a back-lit LED mod for 5.25" Card Reader posted here
> Then I decided to also back-lit the top ports and 5.25" area on my NZXT Phantom, and here it is.
> First, the top ports panel:
> 
> Here are the LEDs I used.
> 
> "Piranha", orange, rated 2.1~2.5v, 100" light beam, 1500mkd brightness.
> I used four of them in two sequental pairs, to get 2.5v (5v /2) for each:
> 
> These LEDs were quite convenient for this mod, as they're slim and easy to fit in small places.
> I wouldn't use those ultra-small "smd" leds because those are way beyond my level or accuracy and soldering skill.
> 
> To make holes in the plastic for LED' leads, I used my preferred way of dealing with plastic - melting.
> Here's a soldering gun with a nail in it.
> 
> 
> Yeah... really messy
> 
> 
> Eventually I've concluded this plastic is thick enough to use a drill on it
> 
> 
> So, anyway, leds are in
> 
> Soldering wires and stuff
> 
> Then I though I should spoil it all with some hot glue.
> *Attention! You may find following images quite disgusting!*
> 
> Finished state:
> 
> 
> Finally, the hardest bit: I wanted two LEDs just above the DVD drive, and I wanted them (as well as card reader leds) to switch on when the door is opened.
> For that to happen, I used this "microswitch" (that's what they call it):
> 
> Basically, it's exactly the same kind of button you'll find in a computer mouse / many other devices with an attached metal lever.
> So when the lever is pressed, the button is pressed, and two of three leads are shortened. It's a two-way switch, so it has can act as ON-ON or ON-OFF.
> 
> The hole for switch was done with a Boxcutter knife heated up with a lighter. Then the switch was put in.
> 
> Holes for LED leads were done, once again, with a hot nail.
> 
> Added wires etc
> 
> Here's the connecting wire I made for this. Basically it's a pass-through molex extension with two extra 3-pin connectors that carry GND & +5v, the pinout is like on standard 3pin connectors.
> I've deliberately used it the other way around, i.e. female 3pin going from psu/molex and male at the leds, because I didn't want exposed male 3pin connectors to carry any electricity [when not connected]
> 
> Once again, hot glue,
> *Attention! You may find following images quite disgusting!*
> 
> 
> Finished. All working, when I open/close the door, *click* and LEDs above DVD drive and inside the card reader, switch on/off.


Wow... just wow... extremely sick work...


----------



## Egami

That's some impressive rigging you pulled off there Urik! Welcome to the Phantom club


----------



## IT Diva

A little magnet in the door, and a reedswitch would have been a lot cleaner looking with no protrusion thru the plastic than the microswitch, but a nice idea overall.

Darlene


----------



## Urik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> A little magnet in the door, and a reedswitch would have been a lot cleaner looking with no protrusion thru the plastic than the microswitch, but a nice idea overall.
> 
> Darlene


Interesting, now I know about it.


----------



## maza90210

Hey guys! Planning on buying the phantom 630 (mostly for it's huge WC capabilities) and I plan on getting a gtx 770 and a 4670k, just using a 360mm rad for the 4670k at the top, then I'll save up, and get another gtx 770, and overclock both.
1-Will a D5 pump handle this?
2-Will the 360mm rad handle all this? (I will OC the 4670k, but not the gtx 770)
3-If the 360mm rad isn't enough, I'll probably get a 240mm rad to put on the hard drive cages, how thick can the radiator be on the hard drive cages? I'll only have the fans on pull or push, not push/pull

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Hey guys! Planning on buying the phantom 630 (mostly for it's huge WC capabilities) and I plan on getting a gtx 770 and a 4670k, just using a 360mm rad for the 4670k at the top, then I'll save up, and get another gtx 770, and overclock both.
> 1-Will a D5 pump handle this?
> 2-Will the 360mm rad handle all this? (I will OC the 4670k, but not the gtx 770)
> 3-If the 360mm rad isn't enough, I'll probably get a 240mm rad to put on the hard drive cages, how thick can the radiator be on the hard drive cages? I'll only have the fans on pull or push, not push/pull
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


I wouldn't describe the 630's WC capabilities as huge, but they are, at least, adequate for the system you envision.

One of its downfalls is the that while it has lots of places to put rads, they are, except for the bottom, very limited as to rad thickness and fan configuration you can fit there.

If you want to run Push - Pull fans, you can't go thicker than 30mm up top, which of course, is the rad least in need of P - P fans.

The thickest rad that fits would be a ~54mm rad like the Black Ice SR1, you'd be limited to only top fans, but with good ones and a controller, you could have decent performance and quiet when you turn them down .

There are some 32mm thick Silverstone fans that would do an awesome job, and still fit up top OK, but you'd need a controller, as they can be loud at higher speeds.

Or use AP15's if you like quiet with decent potential.

I'd avoid the rad in front of the hard drive cages, as it's limited to 30mm thick with only one set of fans, and then the HDD cages block most of the air flow trying to come thru it.

Using a 360 up top and a 240 on the bottom is the best use of available rad space with decent air flow.

The lower rad space has plenty of room, you can put a Monsta 240 down there with P-P fans.

If you put a 280 down there, it'll crowd you at the PSU end, but it's not necessarily a deal breaker.

A single D5 will do fine for what you plan.

Darlene

Check out my "Mix 'n Match Twins" buildlog in my sig for lots of info on what will and won't go in a 630.

Here's a 54mm thick Black Ice 360 rad in a P630, to get an idea of how much space they have:


----------



## maza90210

Thanks, I'll put a 240mm at the bottom, for the top, I was planning on using an XSPC ex360, with some bitfenix spectre pro fans (these are cheap) I'll control them with a fan


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Thanks, I'll put a 240mm at the bottom, for the top, I was planning on using an XSPC ex360, with some bitfenix spectre pro fans (these are cheap) I'll control them with a fan


Gawdddddd, not those fans . . . . .









The top rad is the largest and effectively your primary rad, use as much of the available space as you can to maximize your cooling capability.

Use a Black Ice SR1, or at least an EK XT, or an Alphacool XT 45. . . . You only need the 1 good rad to start with

Go for the Gentle Typhoon AP15 fans.

If you pinch pennies on the basics of your system, you'll only hate yourself in the morning. . . . and have major regrets down the road.

Add a 240 on the bottom later, when you get the second GPU.

A good 360 up top will handle your CPU and 1 GPU just fine for now.

Darlene


----------



## maza90210

I'll watercool the graphics card later, I'll need to save up some more, for the rad, there are loads of black ice 360mm rad. Which is best?
Black Ice GT Xtreme-£79.99
Black Ice GT stealth-£49.99
Black Ice GT GTS-Lite-£36.98
Black Ice SR1-£69.98
Black Ice GTX-Lite-£50.99

Ideally, the Black Ice Stealth fits my budget, i dunno about performance. I'm more about price/performance rather than raw performance. Thanks!


----------



## maza90210

Just checked the scythe gentle typhoons, They're REALLY expensive, simply out of my budget
What about the sp120?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> I'll watercool the graphics card later, I'll need to save up some more, for the rad, there are loads of black ice 360mm rad. Which is best?
> Black Ice GT Xtreme-£79.99
> Black Ice GT stealth-£49.99
> Black Ice GT GTS-Lite-£36.98
> Black Ice SR1-£69.98
> Black Ice GTX-Lite-£50.99
> 
> Ideally, the Black Ice Stealth fits my budget, i dunno about performance. I'm more about price/performance rather than raw performance. Thanks!


The Stealth is only ~30 mm thick

Get the SR1.

It's made to excel with lower rpm fans, but scales very well up to about 1800+ RPM fans.

It's 54mm thick, so it makes use of all your available space, but the lower fins per inch count that helps it work so well with lower rpm fans, also lets it work quite well with just a single set of fans.

Black Ice rads have about the highest build quality of anything out there, you won't be disappointed and they are truly worth the few extra dollars.

The Alphacool XT45 360 would be a budget choice, it's a few mm thinner, but works very well. . . . Down side is that it does not have near the build quality of the black Ice rads.

If you buy Black Ice rads now at the start of your water cooling career, you'll have them for years to come as you progress.

Darlene

Darlene


----------



## maza90210

In the uk so it's pounds ;D
Anyways the Sr-1 is affordable, so I'll go with that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sysop82

Can the H80i be mounted the top of the 630 phantom or must it use the rear port?


----------



## maza90210

It can be mounted on any 120mm fan mount, so you can put it on the top or rear, I'd keep it in the rear, a top exhaust 200mm fan would be more effective.


----------



## stuartm666

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew if the the side panel with window for the original NZXT Phantom was discontinued in the UK. I can only seem to get them in red but i have white case. I am considering buying the red one and spray painting it i was wondering if its a good idea?


----------



## maza90210

I'm also in the UK, and if you go to scan.co.uk (good online retailer) they sell the nzxt phantom window in white, black and red. So not discontinued
http://www.scan.co.uk/search.aspx?q=nzxt+phantom+window


----------



## Urik

Agreed that if you can, try to get the original one you need. Spray-painting over existing finish (especially glossy, such as on Phantom) won't be very robust. An accidental scratch, and it may reveal what's under... And, you'd have to go over process of removing the "glass" to avoid painting it (I don't even know how it's secured in there).


----------



## stuartm666

Thanks for your help. I will try to contact NZXT direct to get one as scan only has had the red version in stock for weeks now.


----------



## Egami

Not to mention finding the right white... The glossy white I used for my front rad panel has ever so slightly warmer tone than the actual case. It won't show on the pictures but it's enough to drive me mad in real life.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

You'd be better of re-painting the entire case than trying to match that panel.


----------



## sick70malibu

Hey guys, I'm getting ready to tear apart my Phantom for a repaint. I was curious about what type of primer you guys who have painted your case used on the plastic bits. I got the stuff to do all the steel in my paint cabinet at work but I don't think it will work on the plastic. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deez

Hey everyone. I tend not to post a lot of messages, read a lot, but don't post a lot. BUT, I am actually pretty proud of my 630 rebuild I recently completed, so I wanted to see what others thought. It is my first time doing a dual rad CPU and GPU loop and it seems to be workin well. I don't have much artist in me, so painting and the like isn't really me, but I think it looks good.

Still runnin the old 920 until intel gives me something worth upgrading to. Glad to see there is a thread here for this case, it was really nice and easy to stick two 240 rads in. Very happy so far. I took some "ok" pics throughout the rebuild, but don't know if anyone would be interested in seeing the rebuild steps. Oh, on stress 45 C on CPU, 44 C on GTX 760.

-Deez


----------



## maza90210

Hey guys! Simple question. Can you put a 240mm radiator on the top of the NZXT phantom with the 200mm fan also on top? the rad will be an AX240 if you're curious.


----------



## Urik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Hey guys! Simple question. Can you put a 240mm radiator on the top of the NZXT phantom with the 200mm fan also on top? the rad will be an AX240 if you're curious.


Here's a 



, this guy shows his Corsair H100 (which is a 240mm rad) mounted with the both top 200mm fans installed


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Hey guys! Simple question. Can you put a 240mm radiator on the top of the NZXT phantom with the 200mm fan also on top? the rad will be an AX240 if you're curious.


Its very easy.. There should be 2 L brackets that cam with the case. All you need to do is mount the rad to them and then them to the case.. = easy.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Hey guys! Simple question. Can you put a 240mm radiator on the top of the NZXT phantom with the 200mm fan also on top? the rad will be an AX240 if you're curious.


Yes you can check my build log "Nightmare"


----------



## maza90210

Nice! Also I didn't know you could put a 240mm rad at the bottom with the drive cages out. Thanks for the help


----------



## maza90210

Thanks guys! Got a lot of replies.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Nice! Also I didn't know you could put a 240mm rad at the bottom with the drive cages out. Thanks for the help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Thanks guys! Got a lot of replies.


Np love to help other Phantom owners


----------



## blazingood

Hi all, Thought I would finally after a couple of years of owning my Phantom case get round to posting some pic. Just finished fitting a H100i today which went well although time consuming. Worth it in the end I think as super quiet and cold now even when playing BF4 on ultra









http://s125.photobucket.com/user/blazing_maniac/media/Pc stuff/2013-11-11124829_zpsee37fe39.jpg.html

http://s125.photobucket.com/user/blazing_maniac/media/Pc stuff/2013-11-11124752_zps8b46eb66.jpg.html

http://s125.photobucket.com/user/blazing_maniac/media/Pc stuff/2013-11-11124711_zps11d629b0.jpg.html

http://s125.photobucket.com/user/blazing_maniac/media/Pc stuff/2013-11-11124500_zps98aa246f.jpg.html


----------



## maza90210

Just thought of another question, couldn't find it online. But what's the thickest radiator you can put on the top of the phantom? I plan on putting the black ice sr-1 240mm 54mm thick radiator, with 2x Cooler master jetflo fans (25mm thicknes), also I don't know if this matters but I'll use the fatal1ty professional z77 motherboard (305mm) and avexir red 8gb RAM.


----------



## markus23

Hi to all.. I've just bought myself an nzxt phantom(red) and i was wondering what setup should i do to have a better cooling case. Here's my specs.

proc: i5 4570
cooler: hyper 212 evo turbo edition
motherboard: asrock z87 extreme 4
ram: gskill ripjawsx 4gbx2 1600 cl9
gpu: inno3d ichill gtx 770
hdd: wd blue 1tb
psu: corsair rm 750w
case: NZXT Phantom full tower red

what fans should i buy for my setup and also the arrangement for me to have a good airflow

Thanks for those who will reply


----------



## maza90210

the default fan configuration is great anyway, the only other fan I'd get is a 140mm fan on the front. You'll have the best airflow you can get


----------



## markus23

Is it okay if i add another 200mm for exhaust at the top? will it affect the airflow of the case? And also can you suggest a 140mm fans for the front of the case. Thanks.


----------



## Urik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus23*
> 
> Is it okay if i add another 200mm for exhaust at the top? will it affect the airflow of the case? And also can you suggest a 140mm fans for the front of the case. Thanks.


If I recall correct, the second (empty) 200mm place is designed to act as intake, but it's definitely possible to use as outtake, but might require some effort... I'm not sure.
Suggesting a fan is difficult, there are many good but for different price.
Some may suggest you Noctua, some Noiseblocker, those are well respected but a bit pricey.
I used ZALMAN ZM-F3 FDB instead of one stock NZXT 120's I broke, I think it's a bit louder than stock nzxt but more efficient.
I don't have a 120 in front and my concern always was about possible clash of airflows between front and side ones.
EDIT: sorry I misunderstood 140 for 120... my bad! Never had much experience with aftermarket 140's except a couple Scythe Slipstreams and those Thermalrights that come with Silver Arrow.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus23*
> 
> Is it okay if i add another 200mm for exhaust at the top? will it affect the airflow of the case? And also can you suggest a 140mm fans for the front of the case. Thanks.


Adding a second 200 on the top has no major effect on the airflow as far as my own experience goes. I think the main thing will you'll get will be aesthetics and being able to run both fans on lower rpm.
I would not however use the second 200 as an intake as all I can see anyone accomplishing is royally confusing their airflow.

Concerning the front fan, it'll depend what you want? Leds? Maximum performance?
If leds is what you're after then the Phobya Nano-G 14 might be word considering. Quiet and pleasing to the eye.

Below my humble attempt at throwing the modding hammer at the white Phantom (the blue top fan leds have been swapped for white ones).


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus23*
> 
> Is it okay if i add another 200mm for exhaust at the top? will it affect the airflow of the case? And also can you suggest a 140mm fans for the front of the case. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urik*
> 
> If I recall correct, the second (empty) 200mm place is designed to act as intake, but it's definitely possible to use as outtake, but might require some effort... I'm not sure.
> Suggesting a fan is difficult, there are many good but for different price.
> Some may suggest you Noctua, some Noiseblocker, those are well respected but a bit pricey.
> I used ZALMAN ZM-F3 FDB instead of one stock NZXT 120's I broke, I think it's a bit louder than stock nzxt but more efficient.
> I don't have a 120 in front and my concern always was about possible clash of airflows between front and side ones.
> EDIT: sorry I misunderstood 140 for 120... my bad! Never had much experience with aftermarket 140's except a couple Scythe Slipstreams and those Thermalrights that come with Silver Arrow.


In the original full size Phantom the top 200mm fan isn't really 200mm, it's smaller, I think, so you will need to buy the NZXT 200mm fan.


----------



## maza90210

Only NZXT fans can be used on NZXT cases, no other fans are compatible. so an NZXT 140mm fan that matches the case LED would suffice, and the 1 200mm on the top is enough, You could add one, it wouldn't effect airflow, but the 140mm front is more than enough.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> In the original full size Phantom the top 200mm fan isn't really 200mm, it's smaller, I think, so you will need to buy the NZXT 200mm fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Only NZXT fans can be used on NZXT cases, no other fans are compatible. so an NZXT 140mm fan that matches the case LED would suffice, and the 1 200mm on the top is enough, You could add one, it wouldn't effect airflow, but the 140mm front is more than enough.


The only fan that you need to get for the case that is made from us is the FS 200mm rb fan. The fan is 193mm and was made for a bunch of older cases.

As for the other slots, 120/140mm fans, you can stick any vendor fans into those openings.


----------



## Roaches

I gave my red phantom case to my sister and rebuilt her X58 system into it..Shes alot more happier than her old garbage CoolerMaster case that had no cable managment and heating issues


















Also I like to mention that the top 2 audio jacks don't work, (tried multiple motherboards) buts its no biggie, I never used them anyway since all my side peripherals are USB...


----------



## maza90210

huh, didn't know that, I just saw forum posts saying you can only use NZXT branded fans in NZXT cases.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Nope the FS 200 fan is the only one


----------



## markus23

Alright so for the fan in top il buy is the FS 200mm rb fan. I'm just confused i know that both 200mm fans will be the exhaust and also the rear fan. Then my intake will be the 140mm in the front of the case and the 2 120mm on the side. Is this right to have a a good airflow? Or should i buy a higher rpm fan for the front to even out the airflow?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus23*
> 
> Alright so for the fan in top il buy is the FS 200mm rb fan. I'm just confused i know that both 200mm fans will be the exhaust and also the rear fan. Then my intake will be the 140mm in the front of the case and the 2 120mm on the side. Is this right to have a a good airflow? Or should i buy a higher rpm fan for the front to even out the airflow?


If it was me I'd put the front on intake and the top and rear on exhaust, the 2x 120mm fans in the side are more for cooling the HDD cages and will exit out the other side panel, I didn't use them as I took out the HDD cages, this is just my opinion other may tell you different, it's up to you.


----------



## GlenMJeeSe

So it's time for me to upgrade my old NZXT Alpha, for my new system build. I am going to get a phantom, but just can't decide which one.

I want a full size tower, so I am looking at either the Red Enthusiast or the Black Enthusiast. I know there is a side window available now, but is that only for the Midi towers? Is there anything available for the enthusiast full towers?

Just seems a shame to have such a tidy interior and then cover it up!

EDIT: The product description on the site I was using said midi, It appears elsewhere they have stated it is for the FULL tower cases not midi, I assume it fits the enthusiasts not just the 530's?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*


I'm totally in love with this build. Looks so sanitary.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlenMJeeSe*
> 
> So it's time for me to upgrade my old NZXT Alpha, for my new system build. I am going to get a phantom, but just can't decide which one.
> 
> I want a full size tower, so I am looking at either the Red Enthusiast or the Black Enthusiast. I know there is a side window available now, but is that only for the Midi towers? Is there anything available for the enthusiast full towers?
> 
> Just seems a shame to have such a tidy interior and then cover it up!
> 
> EDIT: The product description on the site I was using said midi, It appears elsewhere they have stated it is for the FULL tower cases not midi, I assume it fits the enthusiasts not just the 530's?


Here's for the Full size.... http://store.nzxt.com/PHANTOM-Window-Side-Panel-p/phan-w.htm


----------



## machausta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Here's for the Full size.... http://store.nzxt.com/PHANTOM-Window-Side-Panel-p/phan-w.htm


The store has an awful pic of the side panel, so I'll upload a worse one.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machausta*
> 
> The store has an awful pic of the side panel, so I'll upload a worse one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah the NZXT store picture is pretty crappy. Thanks for posting a better one.


----------



## GlenMJeeSe

Thanks guys that's the one I thought I needed.

Sadly in the UK I can not find anywhere that has them in stock, only Red. So I either get a red case and the window, or I get a black case which I'd prefer and hope that the windows are stocked again sometime :/


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I'm totally in love with this build. Looks so sanitary.


Sanitary








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlenMJeeSe*
> 
> Thanks guys that's the one I thought I needed.
> 
> Sadly in the UK I can not find anywhere that has them in stock, only Red. So I either get a red case and the window, or I get a black case which I'd prefer and hope that the windows are stocked again sometime :/


Maybe send the store an email asking if they could do a black windowed panel? They're usually quite happy to help you out if at all possible.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I can get a better picture up of the panel on the store


----------



## IT Diva

Or you could make your own custom window that's a 1 of a kind.

If an old lady like me can do it, it can't be all that hard . . . .

Darlene


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

looks like my garage a bit....


----------



## machausta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Or you could make your own custom window that's a 1 of a kind.
> 
> If an old lady like me can do it, it can't be all that hard . . . .
> 
> Darlene


I wish I had gotten the opportunity -- I suffer a few ailments that I don't care to discuss, and I blacked out while carrying the case between rooms. It crashed and I was able to repair the rest of the case, except that side panel.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machausta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Or you could make your own custom window that's a 1 of a kind.
> 
> If an old lady like me can do it, it can't be all that hard . . . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had gotten the opportunity -- I suffer a few ailments that I don't care to discuss, and I blacked out while carrying the case between rooms. It crashed and I was able to repair the rest of the case, except that side panel.
Click to expand...

I was trying to be encouraging, no way to foresee your exact circumstances.

Deadpool (xD3aDPooLx) is probably the best one to be able to help you get a replacement panel.

Darlene


----------



## GlenMJeeSe

Thanks Darlene, that's great work. I'd give it a go, but I don't think I am that skilled


----------



## PlzGodPlz

My baby <3 <3
Probably should update her pic now though considering a lot has changed


----------



## machausta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I was trying to be encouraging, no way to foresee your exact circumstances.
> 
> Deadpool (xD3aDPooLx) is probably the best one to be able to help you get a replacement panel.
> 
> Darlene


Its just the reason for the replacement panel instead of the 'factory' phantom panel, nothing else.


----------



## GlenMJeeSe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Its very easy.. There should be 2 L brackets that cam with the case. All you need to do is mount the rad to them and then them to the case.. = easy.


I just bought a NZXT 820, no L brackets though it seems, I havn't checked it all out yet though, has the 820 been adjusted so brackets are not required to mount the radiator in the top?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlenMJeeSe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Its very easy.. There should be 2 L brackets that cam with the case. All you need to do is mount the rad to them and then them to the case.. = easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a NZXT 820, no L brackets though it seems, I havn't checked it all out yet though, has the 820 been adjusted so brackets are not required to mount the radiator in the top?
Click to expand...

The 820 is an entirely different design, which is much more intended to accommodate a vast amount of WC options.

For info on the 820, visit the 820 thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319549/official-nzxt-phantom-820-case-club

Darlene


----------



## furyn9

hi guys any one knows where I can get the power button, right now I turn on my pc on the mobo, I goggle it cant find nothing, thanks


----------



## Polska

Got rid of my HAFand joined the club! Love this case (630).


----------



## royce5950

I was curious as to the dimensions of the side panels on the 530 and the 630, 820 works too but more importantly 530 and 630. if anyone knows the EXACT dimensions of atleast one of the three please chime in







thank you all and last 3 padges the mods are very inspirable. But I'm currently wokring on a trooper by cmstorm. possibly a phantom will be in my future


----------



## Chomuco

decorating the gabo design,


----------



## Teknik

I've got a build log going on for my Phantom 410




Build Log


----------



## Teknik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Got rid of my HAFand joined the club! Love this case (630).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice clean build dude


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Got rid of my HAFand joined the club! Love this case (630).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome, very clean!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> decorating the gabo design,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for posting here and the FB group, great job

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teknik*
> 
> I've got a build log going on for my Phantom 410
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log


wow very different, I'm digging it


----------



## st3f

Hi all,

About to build a system for a friend in a Phantom 530 case. We were going to order some extra 200mm fans for the top (and possibly to replace the front one?) but have heard that not all 200mm fans are compatible?

Does anyone know for definite what fans would fit, other than the NZXT ones? Or would anyone recommend the NZXT fans particularly?

Thanks!


----------



## a11an

You need NZXT FZ fans:
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/121-fz-200mm-led-case-fan

LOL @ 200m fans. What a typo from NZXT.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FZ 200m Fan Features

Optimized For High Performance Airflow With Minimal Noise
103 CFM / 20 dBA
15% Increased Airflow Rate Over NZXT FS-200RB/FS-200RB LED (FS-200RB/FS-200RB LED: 89.5CFM)
Sleeved Cables Offer Clean, Stylish Installation
True 200mm Wide Diameter (Opposed to 193mm)
New Standard 154mm Spacing Compatible With Phantom 820, Phantom 630 and Future NZXT Cases


----------



## machausta

I used a NZXT 200mm fan because another one I had laying around would not fit (on my original Phantom case). These NZXT fans are very quiet and push a decent amount of air, I can recommend them.


----------



## st3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a11an*
> 
> You need NZXT FZ fans:
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/121-fz-200mm-led-case-fan
> 
> LOL @ 200m fans. What a typo from NZXT.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FZ 200m Fan Features
> 
> Optimized For High Performance Airflow With Minimal Noise
> 103 CFM / 20 dBA
> 15% Increased Airflow Rate Over NZXT FS-200RB/FS-200RB LED (FS-200RB/FS-200RB LED: 89.5CFM)
> Sleeved Cables Offer Clean, Stylish Installation
> True 200mm Wide Diameter (Opposed to 193mm)
> New Standard 154mm Spacing Compatible With Phantom 820, Phantom 630 and Future NZXT Cases


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machausta*
> 
> I used a NZXT 200mm fan because another one I had laying around would not fit (on my original Phantom case). These NZXT fans are very quiet and push a decent amount of air, I can recommend them.


Thanks for your replies!


----------



## egyptionsr2buff

Sup Everyone Been on the forum for about a year or so. Never really cared for modding my case until recently. All the case mods look amazing. I have a 2 week break in school where everyone just goes home and prepares for the ensuing semester of STEP 1 studying. So i wanted to redo my case since ill be at home and chilling with the family. I have a lot of ideas and i plan on starting up a little mod post on OC.net but before that just wanted to bounce some ideas off you gentlemen.




Things I'd like to Do:

1) Cut out the side panel and make a huge window.
2) Paint the case/add a trim
3) Led fans/ accessories
4) and just some other things that will come to me over the next two weeks.

My questions.:
1) id like to save my green fans so any color schemes that yall think would go well with Green fans.
2)any additional suggestions yall think look cool im researching for a week or so


----------



## Polska

Sooooo I got the phantom 630 but I have a gripe about the I/O panel lights in the back. They are on by default when powering on the machine.

Anyone know if you can mod this to be OFF by default?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Sooooo I got the phantom 630 but I have a gripe about the I/O panel lights in the back. They are on by default when powering on the machine.
> 
> Anyone know if you can mod this to be OFF by default?


You can mod it to a switch if you like.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> You can mod it to a switch if you like.


Well the case has a button, do you mean something different?


----------



## OrcishMonkey

Forgot to post this here when i finished it i think, my trusty old phantom got a makeover and is now very heavy. Not perfect but im happy with it as it was my first foray into the watercooling hobby.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Well the case has a button, do you mean something different?


Yes to another switch entirely.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Yes to another switch entirely.


Care to point me in the right direction, I am intrigued.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Let me work up something and I will post it for you


----------



## killerbeee

There is an aftermarket glass side panel where you can buy for about 35$ and it looks just perfect .
i really love my full atx phantom and my next case will be the next version the 820








for some reason every phantom case has to come with a gainward gpu phantom inside


----------



## mrredpen

Upgraded my case, power supply, and my Hyper 212 Evo should come tomorrow.
Specs:

i5 3570k
Asrock z77 Pro3
XFX Pro750
NZXT Phantom
8GB 1600 Cosair RAM



http://imgur.com/51YPIFL




http://imgur.com/9dLc4D6




http://imgur.com/WsPYsLZ




http://imgur.com/rEiw2ZR


----------



## Draven

New compressor for Christmas now I just need to get some air tools heehee


----------



## machausta

I wouldn't hope to run too many air tools off that compressor. I can run an airbrush off one about that size and blow the dust out of my electronics. I have a much larger one to run even light air tools.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machausta*
> 
> I wouldn't hope to run too many air tools off that compressor. I can run an airbrush off one about that size and blow the dust out of my electronics. I have a much larger one to run even light air tools.


Well the was the original reason I needed it in the first place, if it can"t run tools then oh well lol at least I don't have to go to my friends house to use his anymore


----------



## machausta

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news there -- a nice 10+ gallon one is more realistic for most air tools, and I lucked into a 26 gallon one from Craigslist a few years ago for $250-ish.


----------



## Garabatos

A small update of my project. Side panel window, I still need to buy the acrylic.


----------



## Draven

All most pulled the plug on a 630 matt black open box but then I realized I don't have anything to put in it so I walked away


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> All most pulled the plug on a 630 matt black open box but then I realized I don't have anything to put in it so I walked away


Dont do that to me... lol.... buy stuff to go in it. LOL.


----------



## Choirlad

Getting my NZXT Phantom Black tomorrow as my first build. Very excited to use this beautiful case. Had some doubts after buying it in seeing how difficult it was to water cool but seeing the 360mm radiator mods you guys have posted here reassured me and i'm looking forward to, when my budget permits, water cooling it. Some of you guys' custom paint also looks incredible. Would defiantly wanna give that a try at some point. Had a tight budget on this system so i'll be adding to it later. If I do any real case modding, i'll defiantly post pictures

Specs:
CPU - AMD FX-6300 6 core 4.1Ghz
Motherboard - MSI 970-G43 (RMA-ing for a higher-end GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3)
Memory - 4gb x2 Team 1866Mhz (Buying another pair for 16 gb soon)
HDD - 1TB WD (Adding a 128gb SSD at some point, maybe with the motherboard)
Screen - Acer 21.5" IPS-LCD 5ms
Drive - ASUS DVD-RW
GPU - Saphire Radeon 7850 2Gb (Might dual-crossfire at some point)

Let's hope I don't screw something up!


----------



## machausta

I doubt you'll mess anything up, and on the bright side if you have an issue this forum is very good about helping out. I've been thrilled with my case, though I didn't go the 'paint' route and used a custom vinyl instead.

Good luck with your build, and post up pictures here once its up and running.


----------



## Choirlad

Sure thing! Got it in the mail today and OH MY GOD it's a beauty. Parts where supposed to come but I guess the UPS guy got lost. >.< Decided to RMA a couple things so it'll be probably be the Monday after next (the 12th) before I can have it up and running. Disappointing but WOW its pretty <3

-Edit- Do you guys think I should start a build log? I'd probably wait till I had the stuff here but I rather enjoy taking pictures of stuff and am really going for some aesthetics. I'd hate to pollute the forum with more useless junk but if people want to see it. Might just post some pic's here.


----------



## machausta

Even if you just use pcpartpicker.com to make a build log, make a build log -- you'll not regret it.


----------



## pWnDankosity

Heres my Rig. First step into LC.

Just put in my H220, running at 5.0GHZ on an i7 2600k.

200mm Fan mod and Window mod. Just did the fan mod today!


----------



## ARacoma9999

Okay, so been lurking this thread for quite a bit now and after having my mind blown enough times to paint the house red three times over, I have a couple questions if anyone wouldn't mind helping. I know some people, like k3nny, have stuff specifically to their own build and I might not get an answer to questions that pertain to those topics, but I'm fine with that. So:

What material is best to use (for someone who has no DIY experience really) when modding your case?
(Question pertaining to one of k3nny's creations) How would one go about making a panel that separates the bottom of the case from the upper portion of it?

....I thought I had a lot more questions but I seem to be drawing a blank. Anyway, everyone's cases look amazing. I hope to mod mine to something that looks even half as cool as what you all have shown soon, and to post some pics of it up here.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARacoma9999*
> 
> Okay, so been lurking this thread for quite a bit now and after having my mind blown enough times to paint the house red three times over, I have a couple questions if anyone wouldn't mind helping. I know some people, like k3nny, have stuff specifically to their own build and I might not get an answer to questions that pertain to those topics, but I'm fine with that. So:
> 
> What material is best to use (for someone who has no DIY experience really) when modding your case?
> (Question pertaining to one of k3nny's creations) How would one go about making a panel that separates the bottom of the case from the upper portion of it?
> 
> ....I thought I had a lot more questions but I seem to be drawing a blank. Anyway, everyone's cases look amazing. I hope to mod mine to something that looks even half as cool as what you all have shown soon, and to post some pics of it up here.


Plexiglass or acrylic... can be bought at most hardware stores or home improvement stores.


----------



## ARacoma9999

Thank you! What tools are best for cutting either of those?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARacoma9999*
> 
> Thank you! What tools are best for cutting either of those?


I'm not the greatest with acrylic or plexi but I have used a jigsaw and also just scored it with a razor and snapped it by hand.


----------



## ARacoma9999

Cool man, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## HisXlency

submitted my info to join the club. I have a White Phantom. Look forward to sharing more info with you all


----------



## suwit hrc thai

The W&B Phantom by HRC High Resolution Computers Shop


----------



## Choirlad

So, i'm looking at water cooling. I really wanted to do 3 x 120 mm radiator on top with a custom mount and a little cutting of the metal up top and then use 12 mm fans up top, but that conflicts with the fan controller and audio. So only push or pull which is really okay. But other options, is it possible to do a 240 mm on the bottom intaking through the bottom of the case, what about a pair of 120's stacked through the front fan? If you do a 240 mm on the bottom, can you mount the smaller drive cage where the large one is now and make it all fit? Other radiator options? What about doing a 2 x 120, held by a bracket, facing out the side 120 mm fans but not attached to them? Considering either a 240 or 360 mm on top -and- a 240 mm blowing out the bottom if the drive cage works. Suggestions please!

*Edit*
Also, gorgeous pictures suwit hrc thai!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choirlad*
> 
> So, i'm looking at water cooling. I really wanted to do 3 x 120 mm radiator on top with a custom mount and a little cutting of the metal up top and then use 12 mm fans up top, but that conflicts with the fan controller and audio. So only push or pull which is really okay. But other options, is it possible to do a 240 mm on the bottom intaking through the bottom of the case, what about a pair of 120's stacked through the front fan? If you do a 240 mm on the bottom, can you mount the smaller drive cage where the large one is now and make it all fit? Other radiator options? What about doing a 2 x 120, held by a bracket, facing out the side 120 mm fans but not attached to them? Considering either a 240 or 360 mm on top -and- a 240 mm blowing out the bottom if the drive cage works. Suggestions please!
> 
> *Edit*
> Also, gorgeous pictures suwit hrc thai!


Sorry I did not reply to your PM yet, I wasn't ignoring you... I will get you specs as soon as I can.


----------



## Choirlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Sorry I did not reply to your PM yet, I wasn't ignoring you... I will get you specs as soon as I can.


Oh, not a problem! Haha I figured you had probobly been swamped with requests and had quit answering stuff like that! I've made attempts to replicate, but i'm not that good with measurements/CAD (not like I have the cash on hand right now to buy a 360 mm Rad right now XD) But most appreciated!

Last of the RMA'd parts come next week and I think i'm going to start a build log with my Cannon Rebel XS and a Tripod. Whats the point of spending $150 dollars on a motherboard if you can't see it?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choirlad*
> 
> Oh, not a problem! Haha I figured you had probobly been swamped with requests and had quit answering stuff like that! I've made attempts to replicate, but i'm not that good with measurements/CAD (not like I have the cash on hand right now to buy a 360 mm Rad right now XD) But most appreciated!
> 
> Last of the RMA'd parts come next week and I think i'm going to start a build log with my Cannon Rebel XS and a Tripod. Whats the point of spending $150 dollars on a motherboard if you can't see it?


No CAD required bud. I work with a jigsaw and a regular drill press and hand held drill. A tape measure and square is all the measuring tools I own. We require pictures of everything! LOL j/k but pictures are great. Feel free to share all your pictures.


----------



## Choirlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> No CAD required bud. I work with a jigsaw and a regular drill press and hand held drill. A tape measure and square is all the measuring tools I own. We require pictures of everything! LOL j/k but pictures are great. Feel free to share all your pictures.


That's actually really nice to know! Was not looking forward to paying some metal shop to cut some sheet metal for me


----------



## Egami

If you get a dremel for everything metal related and a back saw for acrylic you'll be set for life - or at least to the point where you want to go hardcore and invest in a 3D printer and a CNC mill...


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> If you get a dremel for everything metal related and a back saw for acrylic you'll be set for life - or at least to the point where *you want to go hardcore and invest in a 3D printer and a CNC mill*...


You've been looking at my browser history, haven't you!









Almost ordered this last week,

http://www.jameco.com/1/1/51455-k8200-3d-printer-kit-linear-ball-bearings-8-10-mm.html

and was close to pulling this trigger as well:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Combo-Lathe-w-Milling-Attachment/G0516

But settled on a new Dimestech tech bench with all the imaginable Diva frills instead:

D.


----------



## cona

I just picked up one of these cases for $20! It has one scratch! Just finished modding the case to fit a 480mm rad

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You've been looking at my browser history, haven't you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost ordered this last week,
> 
> http://www.jameco.com/1/1/51455-k8200-3d-printer-kit-linear-ball-bearings-8-10-mm.html
> 
> and was close to pulling this trigger as well:
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Combo-Lathe-w-Milling-Attachment/G0516
> 
> But settled on a new Dimestech tech bench with all the imaginable Diva frills instead:
> 
> D.


Oh noes! Not you too! I was so close to succumbing to 3D temptation myself just few weeks back. I tell you, those machines are the second coming of effing springles.


----------



## REAPER XD

Hey guys, one question!

Phantom 530 or 630??

EDIT: Only reason why I'm not sure is because the 530 has a nice window but the 630 has the fan, but not enough is seen inside the computer.


----------



## ARacoma9999

Hey gang, back again. Saw a couple posts earlier that had different colored trim. One approach was that someone made their own trim out of di-noc, and another approach was someone simply painted the trim. What would be good materials to get if I were looking to just paint it?


----------



## ARacoma9999

Hey guys, tried my hand at some modding, something simple and think it came out neat, although needing some cleaning up. Just colored in the trim on my Phantom red instead of black.


Side view with dirty fan grill.


Front view minus the door. I ran out of daylight and wanted to keep it a day project.


Top view.


----------



## xerythul

Hey all, I'm new to the community here but I wanted to share with you the build log I posted last night. I also wanted to take the time to thank all the Phantom owners that post here for your wonderful mods and inspiration. I love my case more than I can say, and I enjoy that you all do too!

Here is my take at a first step in custom liquid cooling. I had a Corsair H100i in there and replaced it with the XSPC Raystorm twin d5 kit. Please leave feedback!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461092/build-log-nzxt-phantom-w-xspc-raystorm-twin-d5#post_21633533


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> Hey all, I'm new to the community here but I wanted to share with you the build log I posted last night. I also wanted to take the time to thank all the Phantom owners that post here for your wonderful mods and inspiration. I love my case more than I can say, and I enjoy that you all do too!
> 
> Here is my take at a first step in custom liquid cooling. I had a Corsair H100i in there and replaced it with the XSPC Raystorm twin d5 kit. Please leave feedback!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461092/build-log-nzxt-phantom-w-xspc-raystorm-twin-d5#post_21633533


Welcome to OCN and the Phantom group! I'm glad you found inspiration in this thread. There is so many beautiful builds that it even amazes me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nico1199

hey guys, first post here and glad to say i have joined the phantom club. however, i'm having some problems getting the top fan to work. i've gotten the rear fan as well as the two fans on the left panel to work but unfortunately the top won't go and i can't figure it out. the led works just fine and i don't know if this is right or not but the fan speed control at the top of the case for the big fan controls the LED and not the fan (can change the dim of the led)

i'm pretty sure the problem lies within here -- i only have one of these wires for the big fan plugged in but when i tried to plug it the other one, it seems like it only controlled the LED light also...


























any help would be appreciated...


----------



## xerythul

The other plug with two circles on it is for a second top mounted 200mm fan. Try plugging into another wire you know is working. If that doesnt get the fan spinning it may be the fan itself. But in my experience the led will not come on if it doesnt have a fan plugged in and powered up through it.


----------



## nico1199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> The other plug with two circles on it is for a second top mounted 200mm fan. Try plugging into another wire you know is working. If that doesnt get the fan spinning it may be the fan itself. But in my experience the led will not come on if it doesnt have a fan plugged in and powered up through it.


thanks for the advice. i'm fairly convinced i have a defective top fan in that case (no pun intended). whenever i plug in either wire with the two circles, i get nothing except the led light (where the top fan is) turning on


----------



## denxell

el que viene de fabrica y uno d elos nuevos no funciona toca poner 2 nuevos a mi me paso igual lo que hize fue comprar 2 y poner los nuevos en la parte superior y funciono todo bien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nico1199*
> 
> hey guys, first post here and glad to say i have joined the phantom club. however, i'm having some problems getting the top fan to work. i've gotten the rear fan as well as the two fans on the left panel to work but unfortunately the top won't go and i can't figure it out. the led works just fine and i don't know if this is right or not but the fan speed control at the top of the case for the big fan controls the LED and not the fan (can change the dim of the led)
> 
> i'm pretty sure the problem lies within here -- i only have one of these wires for the big fan plugged in but when i tried to plug it the other one, it seems like it only controlled the LED light also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be appreciated...


----------



## nico1199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denxell*
> 
> el que viene de fabrica y uno d elos nuevos no funciona toca poner 2 nuevos a mi me paso igual lo que hize fue comprar 2 y poner los nuevos en la parte superior y funciono todo bien


i used google translation lol but according to this post and the rep comment you gave me, you bought two new fans and replaced the top one with a new one? and of course the other 200mm for the side. might just do this instead...


----------



## denxell

yes


----------



## 4LC4PON3

My Phantom has been a Dirty girl. Shes had her bath, has been rinsed & dried


----------



## Sterling7

Just joined the forum. I've had my phantom for a little over a year and a half now.

Sorry for the shadows. I didn't feel like pulling it out from under my desk... I'll upload better pictures when my gpu water block comes in.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nico1199*
> 
> i used google translation lol but according to this post and the rep comment you gave me, you bought two new fans and replaced the top one with a new one? and of course the other 200mm for the side. might just do this instead...


Try connecting the top fan to one of your fan headers on the motherboard? If the fan starts spinning you know that the problem lies with the fan controller. If the fan stays put you know it's RMA time for the fan.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> My Phantom has been a Dirty girl. Shes had her bath, has been rinsed & dried


Al, I dont know either to call CPS ( Computer protection services) or commend you on the way you cleaned you case.

LOL, it one way of getting it done.


----------



## Pauron

Hello guys, here we go! Shiny white NZXT Phantom became a Russian and chill out with a snow! It takes on aboard ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3, GTX 590, Chieftec APC-750CB, Intel Core i5, overclocked by Gelid GX-7 to 4,5 MHz! And that machine works really nice with Battlefield 4 on Ultra settings, truly is man!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Al, I dont know either to call CPS ( Computer protection services) or commend you on the way you cleaned you case.
> 
> LOL, it one way of getting it done.


haha thanks. sorry the image quality stunk. the only reason I had to give it a full bath and shower was because i bought it used from a friend for $30.00 and it was a MESS. I tried wiping it down with some cleaner & paper towels but that just did not work at all it made it worse.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> haha thanks. sorry the image quality stunk. the only reason I had to give it a full bath and shower was because i bought it used from a friend for $30.00 and it was a MESS. I tried wiping it down with some cleaner & paper towels but that just did not work at all it made it worse.


You should go smack him for letting it get that dirty...

Shame on him, but nice buy.


----------



## xerythul

I have a question I'm hoping someone can help me answer. I've been going over specs, had a tape measure in my case, the whole nine but I can't come up with conclusive results. Can i fit an MSI Big Bang-XPower II 2011 socket in an NZXT Phantom original? it's listed as an xl-atx, the case obviously fits an e-atx, I'm just not sure, anyone?


----------



## Egami

The board seems to have seven pci-e ports which is the same amount the Phantom has. Yet my quick tape measurement says hmm maybe not, so I can see your problem here.

It looks like this gent has at least tried fitting one in so maybe send him a PM?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1209048/official-nzxt-switch-810-thread/80#post_16381880


----------



## xerythul

Do the 810's have the same dimensions? Either way pm sent, they havent been on in 2 months so I hope they reply heh. Thanks for pointing that post out to me!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> Do the 810's have the same dimensions? Either way pm sent, they havent been on in 2 months so I hope they reply heh. Thanks for pointing that post out to me!


The 810 is night and day more accommodating, both in mobo sizes and WC capability, over the original phantom.

For a higher end water cooled rig, I'd suggest the 810 over the old phantom every time . . . and I have builds in both for comparison.

Darlene


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Hello,
I am thinking of putting a triple radiator in the top of my Phantom, and I noticed that Kaged at one point in time was selling brackets to do so.
Does anyone know if he still is? If not, is there another place that you know of that I can get a bracket from?

Thanks


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Hello,
> I am thinking of putting a triple radiator in the top of my Phantom, and I noticed that Kaged at one point in time was selling brackets to do so.
> Does anyone know if he still is? If not, is there another place that you know of that I can get a bracket from?
> 
> Thanks


Kaged does not make them for anyone anymore. I think most of us that use or have a Phantom with a 360 in the top made our own mounts. I am not aware of anyone making them commercially.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

so i wanted to do a different logo on the front of my case so I figured oh hell. Why not let me 6 year old do the painting for me. Thats right she painted a Half life logo on the front of my Phantom. Of course using a stencil I like it & its special cause my daughter did it.


----------



## Mallistar

Hi fellow Phantom owners!
I'd like to get some help with the following.

This is my plan to rebuild the water cooling of my phantom:



The fan marked with X will be a custom mounted 8 cm Enermax T.B. Silence. I cant add another 12 cm fan coz the RAMs are to high. (Corsair Vengeance)

Front view to understand the drain line:



Parts, that I like to cool:

- i7-3770K
- R9 290

Both of them will be overclocked. In my first build, I only had the processor water cooled. Temps were good (40-45°C @ 4.6 GHz) even during summer. Now I bought a new video card, and the stock 290 has a sound like a jet take off, so I decided to w.c. it.

Components I use:

- EK D5 X-TOP upgraded from EK DCP 4.0
- EK UNI holder with rubber anti vibration dampers
- EK Full Cover Acetal+Nickel with backplate
- EK Supremacy
- EK XTX 240 rads
- EK X2 150 res
- EK CSQ fittings
- PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 16/10
- Bitspower mini ball valves

Do u think the fill/drain will be good?

I can also use the DCP as a dummy pump for draining.

I use the reverse mounted small HDD chase method, that I read about it here. I like to mount the pump on the side of it.

Any other things I should be aware of?

Kind regards,

Mallistar


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

is it common for the LED indicators on the fan controller to go out?


----------



## Chomuco

phantom mod::

















http://imgur.com/7ycuJ


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> phantom mod::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7ycuJ


Nice mod there.

Looks like you have some Air pockets within the Dinoc. Use a safety pin and a blow dryer/heat gun to help get rid of those.


----------



## deductivenut

Shameless plug, I started a Case mod thread found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1463702/case-mod-stormtrooper-phantom-nzxt
Spoiler alert I will not be water cooling


----------



## Deady

My led went off on the second day. I removed the fan controller and installed a bitfenix fan controller instead.

Anyway, here's my rig in progress. Just installed a gpu wb and bleeding now. Will update more pics once I'm done.


----------



## Deady

In it's final form..


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deady*
> 
> In it's final form..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the the big window!


----------



## Deady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Love the the big window!


Thanks! Truth is, i made a mistake while cutting the panel. so big window it is!









Your case mods are awesome too! Especially the custom holes on the phantom door!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deady*
> 
> Thanks! Truth is, i made a mistake while cutting the panel. so big window it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your case mods are awesome too! Especially the custom holes on the phantom door!


Sometimes the mistakes make the mod that much better. I have made a few.. haha. thanks man!


----------



## Chomuco

fin..


----------



## Fallenenjeru

Proud owner of an NZXT Phantom and looking forward to many years of happiness with it. However,one of the standoffs that came with the case unfortunately doesn't appear to have been manufactured properly and is threadless, totally smooth







.

I know it's a small thing but want to start putting my build together. Would I be able to buy some from amazon or something and would they be the same size as the rest i.e are they a standard size? I've contacted ebuyer ( in the UK ) and they directed me to NZXT who havn't got back in contact yet.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallenenjeru*
> 
> Proud owner of an NZXT Phantom and looking forward to many years of happiness with it. However,one of the standoffs that came with the case unfortunately doesn't appear to have been manufactured properly and is threadless, totally smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know it's a small thing but want to start putting my build together. Would I be able to buy some from amazon or something and would they be the same size as the rest i.e are they a standard size? I've contacted ebuyer ( in the UK ) and they directed me to NZXT who havn't got back in contact yet.


You can email Rob at [email protected] He is US-based, as far as I am concerned, but I'm pretty sure he will be able to help you out in some way.









On another note, updated the owners' list.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallenenjeru*
> 
> Proud owner of an NZXT Phantom and looking forward to many years of happiness with it. However,one of the standoffs that came with the case unfortunately doesn't appear to have been manufactured properly and is threadless, totally smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know it's a small thing but want to start putting my build together. Would I be able to buy some from amazon or something and would they be the same size as the rest i.e are they a standard size? I've contacted ebuyer ( in the UK ) and they directed me to NZXT who havn't got back in contact yet.


This is what I used and it was a perfect fit.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3482/scr-39/Brass_Stud_Coarse_Thread_Stand-Off_161_0505.html?tl=g55c529s1384&id=pNtCHIwx&mv_pc=2808

check with your seller, if they are the same specs as these ones you should be good.


----------



## Fallenenjeru

Thanks for the reply I've emailed him and really hope something comes of it,not sure if I buy more standoffs whether they'll fit the case is why I'm so funny about buying others,rather get some I was sure would work,plus want the same colour







.

As I get more pieces towards my build I'll try and keep it updated on here,nothing quite so fancy but might mod it in future too! Best looking case I've laid my eyes on. So far only got my case and mobo,but ordering my CPU on friday







.

*edit. Thanks also KG. I've bookmarked the page to look for some similar ones in the UK if nothing comes of the email!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> You can email Rob at [email protected] He is US-based, as far as I am concerned, but I'm pretty sure he will be able to help you out in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, updated the owners' list.


Rob isnt the one who handles these things any more, I do.

Fallen, pm me.


----------



## madorax

is this also a place for Phantom 530 owner's? just buy it a week ago, think for looking an idea for simple modding


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> is this also a place for Phantom 530 owner's? just buy it a week ago, think for looking an idea for simple modding


We're pretty inclusive around here, but the 530 has more in common with the 630 and 820, being that all 3 are newer generation cases.

You may get better mod advice and ideas from those owners.

There's an 820 thread, and I think the 630 guys, (all 2 or 3 of them







) post there as well, though some of us have NZXT collections.

Darlene


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> is this also a place for Phantom 530 owner's? just buy it a week ago, think for looking an idea for simple modding


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> We're pretty inclusive around here, but the 530 has more in common with the 630 and 820, being that all 3 are newer generation cases.
> 
> You may get better mod advice and ideas from those owners.
> 
> There's an 820 thread, and I think the 630 guys, (all 2 or 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) post there as well, though some of us have NZXT collections.
> 
> Darlene


IT Diva is right... I'd check the 820 thread. This thread is primarily for the original Phantom and has slowed way down over the past 2 years. Every NZXT owner is welcome here as well as our Facebook groups but you may get faster responses in those other threads.


----------



## Fallenenjeru

Sent you a PM Deadpool







.


----------



## PhantomLX

Hello everybody.

I bought a white Phantom almost 3 years ago but only discovered this forum now. I'm going to mod it but for now I'm just thinking about the things I'm gonna do, like choosing paint colour, new components, lighting and stuff...



These are some ideas I have for now...

Please tell me what you think and if you have any suggestions please share them.

All help is needed since this will be my first ever mod


----------



## oIXo

Hey there, new member here, I joined especially for this thread. I got recently into modding so I'm still a newbie. I own a White/Red NZXT Phantom full tower.


I'm working on a light mod inspired by stained glass and Art nouveau, I called it "Cathedral". But I'm keeping my favorite colors white, red and black. Aside buying some new stuff for my specs, nothing is quite done. I will keep you updated as soon as I work on the case.
I made this backplate design that should give you a hint on what kind of design I'm going for :



Next step is cutting windows bays on the side panel and apply a window film looking like stained glass...


----------



## Mallistar

Finally pieces come together







:




Filling, bleeding and draining through the ball valves.


Currently I am doing leak test with distrilled water during the weekend. Than I will use blue coolant.


There are 2 more 120mm vents and the 200mm that came with the case on the side panel. Maybe I will make a custom side panel later but I will be busy working during the summer.

Btw do u know where can I buy spare parts in Europe? I managed to broke both spring-loaded latch at the middle screws.


----------



## xerythul

Looks very nice! Next time I break down my loop for cleaning im going to be putting some similar valves in to make everything easier in the future.

As a side note does anyone know if anyone on the forums is or can make a custom bracket plate for a 240 or 360 roof mount radiator? Not a giant fan of the crescent shaped gaps created by the 200mm fan void. If so please post a reply or pm me, thanks!!


----------



## KarlAzytzeen

HI! I join the family!

This week i had purchased a nice Phantom 820 Black (I prefer the white one, but there is an error inthe price, so i got it for the price of the P630 here)

I take a look at the 200mm fan that includes and found that they are exactly the same as the NOX 200mm but whith without leds, and much worse build quality.

So my first question... Does BitFenix Spectre 230mm (LINK) fit in top out and inside and front? It is the best big fan with the best static pressure i found.
Probably i will mod it to fit Phobya Xtreme 400 on top

Txs

(Prof pic soon)

Here waiting for the rest of part along this week


----------



## Draven

Congratz to Kgtuning on becoming one of the new Forum Mods!!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Congratz to Kgtuning on becoming one of the new Forum Mods!!!


Thanks man! I was honestly surprised to get it.


----------



## r3d33m3r

I got some issues with my NZXT Phantom (First release, no amping matting ).

1.) The fans are really broken and super loud on startup it takes like 15mins for them to stop the noise. I really want to buy some cheap super low-noise alternative. I uninstalled the preinstalled side fans anyway, so I want replacement for the other 2 fans located where the cpu cooler is. I also can't open the case at the top side to remove them, that one screw won't come out....

2.) The slots for HDD and Optical drives is utter crap. The 4 buttons for locking the HDD can never be put in all together, I can only put two at once and so the HDD makes noise it should not. How can I circumvent this? maybe use none of those buttons and just never move my PC by force so at least this stays silent?
3.) Same with the Optical drive, I can't lock it in place with that black fastener, it always falls out, and so it vibrates within my case.


----------



## Potato77

ignore this random post


----------



## FractinJex

hey all added a water loop to my build to cool my 4770k delided and my mobo I think it turned out good except forgot to put an oring on one of my fittings and have a tiny leak that will repair sometime today









stupid oring I was high as a kite when putting together lol









left extra tubing going into the pump in case I decided to add the gpus to the loop


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Congratz to Kgtuning on becoming one of the new Forum Mods!!!


Congrats Bro... I know who to bug now.... muahahahahaha


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Congrats Bro... I know who to bug now.... muahahahahaha


Haha thanks!


----------



## HemantThakur

Hey.. Recently Joined.. Was wondering if there was a Phantom 530 owners club? or this is the one to join?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemantThakur*
> 
> Hey.. Recently Joined.. Was wondering if there was a Phantom 530 owners club? or this is the one to join?


You can join this club however we are not really geared toward the 530. But all are welcome.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemantThakur*
> 
> Hey.. Recently Joined.. Was wondering if there was a Phantom 530 owners club? or this is the one to join?


You might visit the 820 case club thread, as it's the first of the new-gen cases. The 630 owners and 530 owners kinda fit in there as well, since both are also new-generation cases.

Darlene


----------



## jamarns

Just ordered my Phantom SE online, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Tjsaysrawr

I would like to join.


----------



## Tjsaysrawr

sorry for the out of place post ment to send that to the phantom 410 fourm


----------



## TampaChaz

Hey all! I haven't posted in here since Jesus was still in high school. I just wanted to update everyone that the Phantom Blood Build is still cranking at warp speed. I still can't get the CPU temp to travel above 33c and the vidcards have yet to break a sweat (low 30s even in 8 hours of stress tests) she has totally spoiled me. I'm going to be posting a few new projects in the coming months. I've got the build bug again!


----------



## NvidiaXFX

was wondering what u guys thought of this I painted the back side of the mesh so when u look strait at it its black and if ur looking from the side it green!!


----------



## deductivenut

I just recently completed my case mod and was wondering what people's thoughts were, any feedback would be appriciated.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1463702/case-mod-stormtrooper-phantom-nzxt


----------



## jamarns

I really like that, really nice clean install. Looks like you've put a lot of time and effort into it. I'd say definitely worth it =)


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deductivenut*
> 
> I just recently completed my case mod and was wondering what people's thoughts were, any feedback would be appriciated.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463702/case-mod-stormtrooper-phantom-nzxt


Looks good. Did you post this on the Phantom facebook group page?


----------



## deductivenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Looks good. Did you post this on the Phantom facebook group page?


Yes that was me, I forgot to post up in here. :/


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deductivenut*
> 
> Yes that was me, I forgot to post up in here. :/


Excellent! I thought so. Your Phantom definitely looks great!


----------



## maestrobg

new pictures


----------



## jasperng18

I have a NZXT phantom 530 and I would just like to know, which of this 200mm fan are compatible on top of the case

- Cooler master megaflow
- NZXT FN 200
- NZXT FS 200
- NZXT FZ 200 ( I know this is compatible but this is not available in my country)


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasperng18*
> 
> I have a NZXT phantom 530 and I would just like to know, which of this 200mm fan are compatible on top of the case
> 
> - Cooler master megaflow
> - NZXT FN 200
> - NZXT FS 200
> - NZXT FZ 200 ( I know this is compatible but this is not available in my country)


Yes these units will fit

- Cooler master megaflow
- NZXT FN 200
- NZXT FZ 200


----------



## jasperng18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Yes these units will fit
> 
> - Cooler master megaflow
> - NZXT FN 200
> - NZXT FZ 200


Will the NZXT FS 200 fit?

What would you recommend on putting on top Megaflow or NZXT FN 200 for overclocking rig.

I already install a 240 mm Seidon with 2 120mm push config inside the case. so I can still put 2 200mm fan


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasperng18*
> 
> Will the NZXT FS 200 fit?
> 
> What would you recommend on putting on top Megaflow or NZXT FN 200 for overclocking rig.
> 
> I already install a 240 mm Seidon with 2 120mm push config inside the case. so I can still put 2 200mm fan


No the FS will not fit. If you already have the seidon up top, just do a push/pull config up top which will yield better results uptop.


----------



## jasperng18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> No the FS will not fit. If you already have the seidon up top, just do a push/pull config up top which will yield better results uptop.


is it more optimal to put a 4 x 120 mm fan push/pull than 2 x 120 mm push and 2 x 200 mm pull on top of the case?


----------



## FuryFist

Hello, I'm new to the forums, and glad to be a NZXT Phantom case owner. I was wondering if there was a way to get L Bracket replacements. I decided to upgrade my h80i to a h100i and seem to misplace my brackets. I tried to go through customer support (Live Chat) but...... that didn't go as planned. Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advanced.


----------



## Urik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryFist*
> 
> seem to misplace my brackets


Maybe you can try bending them from some steel, like metal angles for wood construction etc... I dunno.
I can photo/measure mine [brackets of course] for you.
Of course it would be best if you somehow get NZXT to send you the original ones.


----------



## FuryFist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urik*
> 
> Maybe you can try bending them from some steel, like metal angles for wood construction etc... I dunno.
> I can photo/measure mine [brackets of course] for you.
> Of course it would be best if you somehow get NZXT to send you the original ones.


Thanks for the reply, lol I'm not to sure how good i'll be at bending metal, but I definitely need to maybe find an alternative... or something.


----------



## ARacoma9999

Hey guys, I'm about to get into water cooling here soon, and I just wanted to ask if my idea for the setup is okay: What I plan to do is put a 120 rad with a 120mm fan exhaust to cool the CPU, and when I add cooling for the GPU, I'll add a 140 rad with a 140mm fan intake. Would that be good? Or should I just get a big rad to put up top with the 2 x 200mm exhaust?


----------



## xerythul

If you have the classic phantom you can mount a 240 up top but i would just put push/pull static pressure fans on it. You also dont strictly need the brackets to mount a rad in there, just use the center bracing structure on the top that the 200mm fans mount to.


----------



## ARacoma9999

Okay, I'll look into that. Thank you


----------



## jasperng18

Those anybody know what stock fans does the nzxt phantom 530 has.

I want to compute the CFM of each fan in my case so I would know if my case has a positive pressure or negative pressure.


----------



## Urik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasperng18*
> 
> Those anybody know what stock fans does the nzxt phantom 530 has.
> 
> I want to compute the CFM of each fan in my case so I would know if my case has a positive pressure or negative pressure.


I'm 90% sure these
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/87-fn-140rb-case-fan.html
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/122-fz-200mm-non-led-case-fan.html
The only way to be certain is to see yourself, you should be able to read the back label without taking them off.
Regarding calculations, I suppose there's many other unaccounted aspects at play, the front 200mm fan intake is slightly obstructed by plastic at top right corner, and has to suck through the metal mesh which probably reduces its performance, and then through HDDs...
And, their [front 200mm and rear 140mm] RPMs at given same current will be different, and RPM/CFM ratios too...
I think, more or less, front 200mm and rear 140mm are somewhat equal each other, given the lower max RPM and the obstructions for the front one.


----------



## jasperng18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urik*
> 
> I'm 90% sure these
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/87-fn-140rb-case-fan.html
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/122-fz-200mm-non-led-case-fan.html
> The only way to be certain is to see yourself, you should be able to read the back label without taking them off.
> Regarding calculations, I suppose there's many other unaccounted aspects at play, the front 200mm fan intake is slightly obstructed by plastic at top right corner, and has to suck through the metal mesh which probably reduces its performance, and then through HDDs...
> And, their [front 200mm and rear 140mm] RPMs at given same current will be different, and RPM/CFM ratios too...
> I think, more or less, front 200mm and rear 140mm are somewhat equal each other, given the lower max RPM and the obstructions for the front one.


So it is hard to have a positive pressure case in an NZXT phantom 530

I am planning to put

Push:
- Top 2 x 200mm cooler master megaflow 110 cfm
- back 140 nzxt FN 62.5 cfm
Total CFM = 282.5 cfm

Pull:
- Front 200mm NZXT FZ 103 cfm
- Bottom 2 x 120mm Corsair SP120 62.74 cfm
- side 140mm nzxt FN 62.5 cfm
Total CFM = 290.98

Neutral:
-Pivot 140mm NZXT FX 98.3 cfm

Is that fan configuration positive or negative? and is this configuration OK?


----------



## mjcaouette89

Just looking to join this club! submitted the form a couple of minutes ago. For everyone else here is what the interior of my phantom looks like now:
http://s1213.photobucket.com/user/caddylover72/media/WP_20140418_002_zpsf26225fe.jpg.html


----------



## BigBobBobson

I posted this on reddit, wanted to check the same here as I found the QNIX Owner's Club super helpful last time I had an issue.
Quote:


> Album here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4Gjfa
> 
> So it's my first time. I ordered this case about a week ago from Ebuyer. The box came a little battered, looked like it had been opened, but I thought nothing of it. I had a cursory look at the case but really having no idea what I was looking at yet I thought "Better leave it till build time".
> 
> Getting to "build time" has taken a little longer than I expected so I took a better look today. Again there were a few things (sharp edges of twisted metal etc) that looked a little off but I took those to be normal, perhaps they still are, but this really caught my eye. It's one of the top 2 fans and there's this sort of little mass that looks and feels a little like blu tac though I think it's metal, and it seems to have something that looks like a staple in it.
> 
> Now to my completely virgin eye this seems like a repair job. Especially with the battered pre-opened box. I am 99% sure there were no suggestions of refurbishment etc on the listing but I can't double check because, surprise surprise, Ebuyer has taken the listing down. I'm going to give them a ring tomorrow but I thought I'd double check with you guys, especially if there's a Phantom owner out there already.
> 
> Is my inexperience showing and I'm overreacting?


Thanks!


----------



## Urik

@BigBobBobson
If that plastic glue (hot glue) is what caught your attention, it's used to fix the fan's LED in position there.
Also, it kinda isolates the LED's pins from possibly short-circuiting each other or case metal.
Here's a photo of mine:

Since it's hand-applied one can expect some variance and it may look more/less accurate on every case.
I think some minor imperfections can be expected here, just check that there's no real flaws especially with the fan controller, i/o ports, door, fans.
My top 200mm fan, lol, has its blades "wobbling" about (somehow the propeller sits at an angle related to motor axis), works fine though so I didn't give a damn about it.
If the box was clearly open that of course it's not very good of the retailer, but it happens (at least with some retailers here in Russia).
Sometimes, if stuff gets returned (moneyback) and is in mint condition, it might get sold as new. Naughty.
But it's often hard to judge if it has been opened or not since tape can be reapplied, and the case is put back in bags/foam easily.
The box may be a bit beat up cuz afterall it travels a lot from warehouse to retailer, then gets moved there about, then to you...
When I bought my black/orange Phantom I got it for like 20% off because there was literally a hole in lower corner of the box, so they were selling it as damaged box.

*TL;DR*: _I don't see anything worrying from your pictures there, just check everything else is ok_ and that fans/controller/door are working fine (also, not missing PSU rubber stands, hdd brackets, pci brackets, screws, water radiator brackets, speaker, etc... I dunno).


----------



## BigBobBobson

Thanks for the quick response! I'll give it a thorough check then. I kinda thought it might just be variance etc but I wanted to be sure, ta.


----------



## SRICE4904

Add me


----------



## XaNaX

NZXT Phantom 630 Windowed Edition Matte Black on sale at newegg for $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146111

Girlfriend just bought me one.. free 4-7 day shipping.. cant wait for it to get here.
Been eying these NZXT Phantoms for a while now


----------



## jamarns

Finally got a case for all my gear, pretty damn happy it's all in a box now =)
Please add me =)


----------



## ARacoma9999

More modding done! Just HDD swaps and painting, nothing major.


----------



## jamarns

Nice, that's the colour scheme I'm going to go with when I paint my case. I originally had ordered the black and orange case but after having it on back order for over two months i cancelled my order managed to find a mint condition black one on Craigslist for $50!


----------



## ARacoma9999

Nice! Can't beat that price! And painting it is easy, most of the trimming pops out, only a few that don't.


----------



## TechPcGamer

Here is my nzxt phantom 630


----------



## Kinetos

Hey, I'm new here.
I've been thinking about how to watercool my phantom, I've never watercooled a pc before but I want to learn how. Same thing with case modding. So far I want to do matte black with red accents, like on the mesh (even though I don't really like the mesh, I probably shouldn't do something about it on my first mod, except for the big one, I want to make that a window of some sort







). Anyway, back to watercooling, where would you mount an XSPC D5 Photon 170 Reservoir/Pump Combo (http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-D5-Photon-170-ReservoirPump-Combo_43117.html), or would you suggest a different res/pump combo? I have a ROG Maximus V Formula and I'd like to use the Fusion Thermo heatsink in my loop. How many fans do I need to keep when I watercool the processor, mofset, and graphics card? (I won't start with the graphics card though, I'll get a block for that later)

Thanks!


----------



## xerythul

There are a lot of factors to consider when watercooling and the forums here have a ton of resources available to make your life easier. A good place to start is by taking measurements within your case and mocking up where you might like things to go. Where do you want to mount the radiator(s), how large a radiator can you fit in a given space (both length and height), do you have room to fit a tube res or would a bay res be easier, and other such things. Most if not all quality fans are a standard 25mm thickness, so you want to take that into account when deciding on a radiator, it also helps to draw up several different variances on how the loop will flow through the case and that will give you a good idea of what pieces you need. In general it's two fittings per piece (rad, res, block, etc), but I would recommend you look at some of the xspc and ek kits that provide all you need for starting up, it's a great place to start for a first loop.


----------



## ARacoma9999

My EK L120 comes in tomorrow, suuuper excited to get started. I'll post shots of the finalized thing, after the 24 hour test run and everything.


----------



## ShadowCoder

Hello fellow Phantom owners!

I'm looking to put together my first loop, and was hoping to get your opinion on rad placement. Would getting 120mm + 240mm rads (mounted on the back fan mount and top, respectively) be better than a single 360mm rad in push/pull (mounted on top without modding, so limited to 5 fans), or should I just go with the 360mm rad? Obviously the 360mm rad is the cheaper option.

You can see the ongoing discussion here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1490850/newbie-watercooler-need-some-advise-on-my-first-loop

Thanks for your help!


----------



## xerythul

Well it really depends on your exact model of phantom, but as far as my classic phantom is concerned I would much prefer the two seperate radiators. Not only would they fit better, but would look much cooler having a few more things to look at in the loop, and provides two nice points of dissipation depending on how many things you are trying to cool (cpu, mosfets, gpu's etc). I also know that it does require some case cutting and such to fit a 360 properly in the classic phantoms, but again that depends on your specific model. Hope this helps!


----------



## KenjiS

Hurk, Been a while since i came in here... But I have a problem in my Phantom Classic

I just upgraded to SLI 770s and I've hit a massive snag, Essentually the lower of the two GPUs is taking every bit of fresh air and running a good 20 degrees C colder than the upper one (Sometimes 25), The Bottom card is running at 60-65 degrees and the top is running at 80-86 degrees, Please note, when it hits about 84, I start getting terrible artifacting and graphical glitches, So yes this IS a problem.

The only solution I have, and its a temporary one, Is to manually throttle the fans to 100% at all times, Even then the top card wont go below about 80. The only time the top card has reasonable temperatures is when the bottom card is idling (due to SLI being disabled). Cranking every fan in my case to maximum has no effect on the temperatures whatsoever.

So no big deal, I ordered the 200mm side fan for it, since I hadnt yet done that (No need to until now) and now I hit a massive snag. My CPU cooling tower will not let me close the door with the 200mm fan installed, And theres no way I can modify the heatsink or the fan to make it fit.

I guess number one question here is Will the 200mm side fan fix the ventilation issue with my upper GPU, and the second question is will something like these fit in the Phantom with little to no hassle:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&cm_re=Corsair_hydro-_-35-181-032-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181031&cm_re=Corsair_hydro-_-35-181-031-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010&cm_re=Corsair_hydro-_-35-181-010-_-Product

The rest of the system is fine cooling wise, just the snag with my upper GPU, I am very happy with the case overall and Im hoping i can fix the ventilation issue easily... but obviously if the 200mm side fan isnt going to fix the problem then Im probubly going to need a new case


----------



## xerythul

I've used an antec kuhler 620, a corsair hydro h60, and a hydro h100i in my classic phantom and had no issues whatsoever installing them. The 200mm fan in the side panel should help, and maybe look into getting a higher cfm/rpm fan to go in the front as well. There are some beefy 140mm fans out there that should fit in that spot no problem. Just make sure overall that you're pulling air in from the front and sides, and pushing out the top and back so the cards don't get starved for fresh air.

The only thing I can't quite remember is if the phantom was designed to be a positive or negative pressure case, but I usually went with the assumption that positive is better in this case, so more air in than out.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> I've used an antec kuhler 620, a corsair hydro h60, and a hydro h100i in my classic phantom and had no issues whatsoever installing them. The 200mm fan in the side panel should help, and maybe look into getting a higher cfm/rpm fan to go in the front as well. There are some beefy 140mm fans out there that should fit in that spot no problem. Just make sure overall that you're pulling air in from the front and sides, and pushing out the top and back so the cards don't get starved for fresh air.
> 
> The only thing I can't quite remember is if the phantom was designed to be a positive or negative pressure case, but I usually went with the assumption that positive is better in this case, so more air in than out.


Howd you do the h100i? I was guessing mount it on the top using the 200mm chimney fans to pull air off of it

I think my front intakes seem to be good, As i said it just seems that theres a big dead spot in the cooling where that 200mm fan is supposed to go... So yeah


----------



## xerythul

I use the center hole mounts where the top 200's center screw holes were, you can go push/pull also if you hang the rad on the bottom side. Im sure a quick look through the early pictures in this thread will give you a decent idea of it.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Had a very productive day of cleaning the rig, doing cables, and taking some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to start some exterior aesthetic modding...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Something like this is what im thinking, How is the radiator attached tho? Some kind of bracket?

I will probubly go through fixing the wires, if i have to pull my motherboard anyways i will neaten things up a little (The last 3 years of upgrading and such has made things slightly less tidy)


----------



## GraphicInsanity

Hey guys I'm looking to change the window side of the NZXT Phantom 630 white case with a new side that have a way bigger window and just square shape window. I want to make that whole side see through as much as possible. Where should I start? FYI, I won't be able to custom the current one.

Thanks guys.


----------



## xerythul

There is a special bracket kit that comes with the case. You can see a small part of the bracket between the top 200mm fans attached in the middle of the rad.


----------



## ShadowCoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> Well it really depends on your exact model of phantom, but as far as my classic phantom is concerned I would much prefer the two seperate radiators. Not only would they fit better, but would look much cooler having a few more things to look at in the loop, and provides two nice points of dissipation depending on how many things you are trying to cool (cpu, mosfets, gpu's etc). I also know that it does require some case cutting and such to fit a 360 properly in the classic phantoms, but again that depends on your specific model. Hope this helps!


I also have a classic Phantom, and I'm looking to cool an i7-3770K with a GTX 770 in the same loop. Basically, if I was going to run two rads, this is how I would set it up:



Essentially, what I'm asking is whether I'd get better performance with a setup like the above, or with something like num1son's 360mm rad setup that doesn't require cutting the case:



Also, if I did go with the two rads, would it still be beneficial to run them in push/pull, or just do 3 fans total like the above?

Thanks again!


----------



## xerythul

Running push/pull always dissipates better than just one or the other, but most times it's marginal. The real question is can the 360 dissipate more heat than a 240 and 120 at either end of a loop, because realistically you're not running from one rad into another. Once the whole system reaches equilibrium it might not matter, but tbh I'm not sure which is better, if one clearly is or not.

edit: it appears in the above build he is going from one rad to another, I can't think of any reason why you would want to do that. I'm pretty sure keeping the rads staggered through the loop is a much better idea than one into the next...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowCoder*
> 
> I also have a classic Phantom, and I'm looking to cool an i7-3770K with a GTX 770 in the same loop. Basically, if I was going to run two rads, this is how I would set it up:
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially, what I'm asking is whether I'd get better performance with a setup like the above, or with something like num1son's 360mm rad setup that doesn't require cutting the case:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if I did go with the two rads, would it still be beneficial to run them in push/pull, or just do 3 fans total like the above?
> 
> Thanks again!


I did what Num1son, did when I had my case. Use the fan and rad as a bracket to mount the 360 up in the top of the case. I did see some nice temps with this setup as well.

You will see a little difference in terms of cooling effectiveness, but its not a huge deal.


----------



## xerythul

I did the same exact thing. The only part about that build that baffles me is running one rad into another like that. I just dont get it.


----------



## KenjiS

Well i went through installing my cooling upgrades. Corsair H100i and the 200mm side fan.. Hasnt improved my temps one bit...

My top card is still at 87 degrees under load when running SLI :/


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well i went through installing my cooling upgrades. Corsair H100i and the 200mm side fan.. Hasnt improved my temps one bit...
> 
> My top card is still at 87 degrees under load when running SLI :/


Did you try one GPU at a time to see if either of them were running hot, all so the top GPU will run hotter as the bottom one is restricting the airflow to the top card and hot air rises. There isn't much of a gap between them, the 200mm fan won't give you the air you need as that top GPU is sitting in the middle of the fan which has the least amount airflow, the further from the center of the fan the more airflow.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Did you try one GPU at a time to see if either of them were running hot, all so the top GPU will run hotter as the bottom one is restricting the airflow to the top card and hot air rises. There isn't much of a gap between them, the 200mm fan won't give you the air you need as that top GPU is sitting in the middle of the fan which has the least amount airflow, the further from the center of the fan the more airflow.


The top card is only struggling when both cards are engaged, its the primary in the SLI config and runs fine if its the only card working, but if i do something that really pushes the SLI it goes to 87-89 C which seems WAY too hot for a GTX 770. The 200mm fan in my face isnt "dead center" in my case, the void between the cards is closer to the outside of the blades.

I dont know what else to do, i can crank up all the other fans in my case and it doesnt help the temps one bit, The side 200mm is at full crank.. The bottom card is easily 10-15 degrees colder. The one thing that slighlty helps is manually cranking up the fans on the GPUs to 100% then it will get the top card to 80. This just doesnt feel "good" for the card

I just am afraid im going to completely cook the top 770 and im out of ideas


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> The top card is only struggling when both cards are engaged, its the primary in the SLI config and runs fine if its the only card working, but if i do something that really pushes the SLI it goes to 87-89 C which seems WAY too hot for a GTX 770. The 200mm fan in my face isnt "dead center" in my case, the void between the cards is closer to the outside of the blades.
> 
> I dont know what else to do, i can crank up all the other fans in my case and it doesnt help the temps one bit, The side 200mm is at full crank.. The bottom card is easily 10-15 degrees colder. The one thing that slighlty helps is manually cranking up the fans on the GPUs to 100% then it will get the top card to 80. This just doesnt feel "good" for the card
> 
> I just am afraid im going to completely cook the top 770 and im out of ideas


As far as I know that's how it works. When both cards are working at the same time the top one gets much hotter, I did some google searching that's what I find, I use a 6990 dual gpu and it has a waterblock on it and you should feel the heat coming out of my rig with all the fans maxed out lmao I don't even need slippers on in the winter.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> As far as I know that's how it works. When both cards are working at the same time the top one gets much hotter, I did some google searching that's what I find, I use a 6990 dual gpu and it has a waterblock on it and you should feel the heat coming out of my rig with all the fans maxed out lmao I don't even need slippers on in the winter.


Its less the more "much hotter" thing more the fact its hitting 87-89 degrees C which is from my understanding, not very good for the boards


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Its less the more "much hotter" thing more the fact its hitting 87-89 degrees C which is from my understanding, not very good for the boards


How many fans do you have for intake and for exhaust?


----------



## ethanhunt

Sorry to butt in here - but is there an official Phantom 530 owners club here as well ?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Nope, this one should cover them all if I am not mistaken.


----------



## kgtuning

Yes all Phantoms are welcome here.


----------



## misschibista

My Pink Phantom NZXT (full size), my baby is about a year old


----------



## ARacoma9999




----------



## xerythul

Gotta paint those fan's pink or a soft lilac!


----------



## misschibista

Yeah!! I want to paint them but the white actually doesn't look THAT bad. Pink and white goes together too you know


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pink Phantom NZXT (full size), my baby is about a year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually love the pink phantom..







. Since the first time I saw "Kaged's" cancer build I was loving it.


----------



## misschibista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I actually love the pink phantom..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Since the first time I saw "Kaged's" cancer build I was loving it.


Had to search up Kaged's threads and found this http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/sponsored-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom








Makes me wanna crai







It's definitely gorgeous







(I might be biased)


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So I don't know if i'm barking up the wrong tree here so to speak, but I would like some help doing a simple mod to my phantom. I have posted a thread here> http://www.overclock.net/t/1497975/question-about-modding-nzxt-phantom but have gotten nothing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xerythul

Well if you are looking for help with paint choice in general, I can not recommend the Krylon Fusion series enough. I used it to paint the fan blades on my corsair fans and they came out beautifully. it's made just for plastics with no primer needed. Go down to your local hardware store and see if they have some, it is amazing. other than that it looks like you have it well in hand with the tear down portion of the project, any other specific questions?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> Well if you are looking for help with paint choice in general, I can not recommend the Krylon Fusion series enough. I used it to paint the fan blades on my corsair fans and they came out beautifully. it's made just for plastics with no primer needed. Go down to your local hardware store and see if they have some, it is amazing. other than that it looks like you have it well in hand with the tear down portion of the project, any other specific questions?


So far no, only thing is can you recommend a good way to get the small pieces off that are glued in place? I was planning on trying a knife or razor of some sort, just dont want to break it.


----------



## xerythul

To be perfectly honest I would personally tape/mask the area off and paint it where it sits. I like to avoid having to take apart things that are glued together or might risk being broken/damaged in the process.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> To be perfectly honest I would personally tape/mask the area off and paint it where it sits. I like to avoid having to take apart things that are glued together or might risk being broken/damaged in the process.


Yeah i hear ya, i'll try to wiggle it loose and if that doesn't work then i'll mask. I want to just be able to lay out the parts and spray em all in one go.


----------



## xerythul

I can understand that completely, especially given the size of the parts, and what they are attached to. Just be gentle, go slow, you know the drill. GL, please post pics when you're finished too!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> I can understand that completely, especially given the size of the parts, and what they are attached to. Just be gentle, go slow, you know the drill. GL, please post pics when you're finished too!


Someone already advised to post pics when finished, I'll need to tear apart the whole build to make her look purrty again. Can see the rig i'm dealing with in my sig. Rog Maximus.
Hoping i paint it up right so it finally gets rid of the green color. I will probably be going for red to match the motherboard. What you think?


----------



## xerythul

That is actually what I did with mine TBH, bbbbuutttt I bought a corsair 750d at the same time







. In any case you should check out lutro0 customs while you're still building/modding. You won't regret it.


----------



## Gerryan

Thought I would sign up and post my first post in here since I used so much in =formation to get my Phantom water-cooled, thank you all


----------



## Roaches

Nice SLI setup and welcome. Use Rigbuilder to show your specs as your signature. http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So i was asked to post these here when i was done with my entry level mod. Here ya go








Original thread can be found here>> http://www.overclock.net/t/1497975/painting-the-trim-on-my-nzxt-phantom/20#post_22486166


----------



## xerythul

Looks great! I see you did attempt removal of that top plastic piece, how did it turn out when you put it back in?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerythul*
> 
> Looks great! I see you did attempt removal of that top plastic piece, how did it turn out when you put it back in?


Turned out alright, just as posted in the original thread it cracked when taking it out and it would have been better off gluing it then painting. I used super glue to put it back into place and so far so good.


----------



## GGexe

My build, cables sucks i know
Currently working on putting some carbon fiber wrap on some parts. Will upload more pictures during the installation process later

yes it it a push pull rad on the bottom


----------



## MrSweet1991

Any ideas where I could mount the Corsair H100i? I would have liked to use the offset L brackets that from what I've heard come in the white box with the NZXT case to mount under the top 200mm fans but I don't seem to have them.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSweet1991*
> 
> Any ideas where I could mount the Corsair H100i? I would have liked to use the offset L brackets that from what I've heard come in the white box with the NZXT case to mount under the top 200mm fans but I don't seem to have them.


Try this guy @xD3aDPooLx he might be able to help you out, he is our NZXT Rep here


----------



## MrSweet1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Try this guy @xD3aDPooLx
> he might be able to help you out, he is our NZXT Rep here


Cheers, just sent him one


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Shh @Draven. youre giving away my secret.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Shh @Draven. youre giving away my secret.


Sorry buddy lol btw I really hope at some point that NZXT will let a Rep or have a booth at one of the next OCN LAN parties, I think it would be really great to have you guys there.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I should be able to attended the next one, myself.


----------



## xerythul

I actually had an h100i mounted in my original nzxt phantom. What i did was remove the top 200mm fans, sling the radiator underneath the center piece of metal that runs the width of the case between the two 200mm fans, and run short screws through the metal cross brace into the rad. Just make sure you test fit the screws and go slowly, you dont want to use some that are too long and puncture the rad by going in too deep.

Granted the above is only my experience with my original phantom, but there should be a lot of pictures online and even here in this thread of exactly what Im talking about.


----------



## MrSweet1991

I did just that, I popped both 200mm fans out and then secured the radiator with 4 screws. Two where at the top center and two bottom center granted it's not rock solid but it's secure.

Now does anyone know temp drops if corsair af fans are used? Was also thinking of delidding 4670k when I get the Maximus hero z97 mobo see if I could join the 5ghz lot


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSweet1991*
> 
> I did just that, I popped both 200mm fans out and then secured the radiator with 4 screws. Two where at the top center and two bottom center granted it's not rock solid but it's secure.
> 
> Now does anyone know temp drops if corsair af fans are used? Was also thinking of delidding 4670k when I get the Maximus hero z97 mobo see if I could join the 5ghz lot


Delid FTW! delidding my 3770K was the best thing ever... [email protected] 24 hour Prime stable.


----------



## MrSweet1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Delid FTW! delidding my 3770K was the best thing ever... [email protected] 24 hour Prime stable.


Awesome, did you use that liquid pro (not entirely sure of the name) I heard people had some great results from that stuff. And what motherboard are you using? I was thinking of buying the Asus Maximus VII Hero Z97, most people have said it's awesome for overclocking and has some great utilities for gaming. And I'm a real Noob with overclocking, this will be the first OC project I've done when the time comes lol. Also I see you have 1.445v, I often hear people say try to keep below 1.4 why is this?


----------



## MrSweet1991

Glad I've got the H100I installed, just got to get a new motherboard and overclocking shall begin


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSweet1991*
> 
> Awesome, did you use that liquid pro (not entirely sure of the name) I heard people had some great results from that stuff. And what motherboard are you using? I was thinking of buying the Asus Maximus VII Hero Z97, most people have said it's awesome for overclocking and has some great utilities for gaming. And I'm a real Noob with overclocking, this will be the first OC project I've done when the time comes lol. Also I see you have 1.445v, I often hear people say try to keep below 1.4 why is this?


My current rig with the 3770K has an Asrock fatality professional as the motherboard. The voltage is proved with a digital multimeter because this board as with most z77 asrock board read incorrectly. The Asus maximum is very nice!
As far as 1.4v.... I've been running this voltage for 2 years and doing suicide benchmark runs of 1.6-1.8 often. My chip hasn't suffered any negative side effects.


----------



## MrSweet1991

Wow that pretty much shows 1.4+ isn't necessarily a bad thing if at all. I'm hoping I may be able to achieve the 5Ghz but I suppose it's all down to weather my chip is a good one only time will tell.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSweet1991*
> 
> Wow that pretty much shows 1.4+ isn't necessarily a bad thing if at all. I'm hoping I may be able to achieve the 5Ghz but I suppose it's all down to weather my chip is a good one only time will tell.


in my opinion it comes down to the silicon lottery.. some chips are poor performers, some are average and some are great. I think mine is a little bit above average.. 24 hours of prime "abuse" and hundreds of hours of gaming, benching, IBT. and I'm proud of this one...



Remember this Asrock board doesn't report vcore correctly. That validation is more like 1.8 volts! haha


----------



## oIXo

Added some pink.







This is my "Cherry Blossom" mod.





I love how you can change the H100i Corsair Hydro cooler's logo to whatever color you like.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oIXo*
> 
> Added some pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "Cherry Blossom" mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you can change the H100i Corsair Hydro cooler's logo to whatever color you like.


Very cool! and welcome to OCN!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oIXo*
> 
> Added some pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "Cherry Blossom" mod.
> 
> I love how you can change the H100i Corsair Hydro cooler's logo to whatever color you like.


Nice paint on the gskill sniper ram. Did you just take the heat spreader off and use spray paint?


----------



## oIXo

Thanks guys !

I simply covered the parts that didn't need paint. I used a special heat resistant spray paint (found it in a car store)+ an other coat of protective enamel paint. I made sure the coats weren't too thick, to keep it cool. (especially because now that' it's painted I lost my warranty , better take care of them).


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oIXo*
> 
> Thanks guys !
> 
> I simply covered the parts that didn't need paint. I used a special heat resistant spray paint (found it in a car store)+ an other coat of protective enamel paint. I made sure the coats weren't too thick, to keep it cool. (especially because now that' it's painted I lost my warranty , better take care of them).


Looks nice!

It's not everyday you see a modded pc with pink accents


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Looks nice!
> 
> It's not everyday you see a modded pc with pink accents


That's what I'm saying. It's good to see people use different colors.


----------



## oIXo

Through, It's hard to find anything in pink from major brands.. . Wish I could find a sleeved led kit or neon, which is not a reddish pink or violet... Just a nice soft pink. I understand it may look well... Odd on a guy's computer.. but more unusual colored products would Be nice aside blue or green ) I'm all for original colored mods too !


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oIXo*
> 
> Through, It's hard to find anything in pink from major brands.. . Wish I could find a sleeved led kit or neon, which is not a reddish pink or violet... Just a nice soft pink. I understand it may look well... Odd on guy computer.. but more unusual colored products would Be nice aside blue or green ) I'm all for original colored mods too !


You know what they say in my state? it takes a true man to wear pink. I would say you're doing it right!








if you needed an excuse you could always say something like cancer awareness.


----------



## oIXo

I'm a woman, It makes things easier.








But I agree with you, It shouldn't be a matter of gender, afterall Pink were once the color for lil boys and blue the color for girls. Now we are conditioned to think otherwise.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oIXo*
> 
> Through, It's hard to find anything in pink from major brands.. . Wish I could find a sleeved led kit or neon, which is not a reddish pink or violet... Just a nice soft pink. I understand it may look well... *Odd on guy computer..* but more unusual colored products would Be nice aside blue or green ) I'm all for original colored mods too !


The bolded statement to me suggested you were male, sorry bout that.


----------



## oIXo

No worries, I'm used to it.


----------



## xerythul

Love the pink-out, just gotta take your mosfet sink off now and paint that!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

How do I get added to this club?

I picked out the Phantom 530 in Red for the case frame of my Gnosis mod project.
Work in Progress, but it's coming along nicely.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How do I get added to this club?
> 
> I picked out the Phantom 530 in Red for the case frame of my Gnosis mod project.
> Work in Progress, but it's coming along nicely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


On the front page there is a form to fill out.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> On the front page there is a form to fill out.


There is also a link to the FB page if you are interested


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> On the front page there is a form to fill out.


Oh now i feel dumb, I probably should have red the front page Mybad...


----------



## kgtuning

It's all good.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

to think, i have not even filled out that form yet. probably wait til i get my loop installed so it looks and performs nice.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How do I get added to this club?
> 
> I picked out the Phantom 530 in Red for the case frame of my Gnosis mod project.
> Work in Progress, but it's coming along nicely.


Im not sure if i want to ask what in the hell are you doing?

But color me intrigued!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Im not sure if i want to ask what in the hell are you doing?
> 
> But color me intrigued!


Build log below


----------



## TheCalculatorTi

Let's Play!

*My Specs*

*Case:* NZXT Phantom 820 Enthusiast Full Tower Chassis w/ Custom Bolt-On Window
*Operating System:* Windows 8.1 Pro
*Cooling*: XSPC Copper Raystorm AX360 Extreme Intel CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ Twin D5
*Motherboard:* ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
*CPU:* i7-4930K @ 3.40Hz
*Memory:* Corsairs Dominator 32GB @ 2133 MHz
*SSD:* Samsung Evo 1TB
*HDD:* WD 4TB SATA 7200 Black Edition
*PSU:* EVGA Supernova 1300 G2
*GPU:* EVGA Titan Blacks Superclocked (_SLI_)
*GPU Water Blocks:* Aqua Computer Kryographics Full Coverage Liquid Cooling Block w/ Active XCS Liquid Cooled Backplate, Nickel / Clear Acrylic Version
*Sound Card:* Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium HD
*Mixer:* Behringer Xenyx 802
*Headphones:* AKG K712 Pro
*Microphone:* Rode NT1
*Speakers:* Logitech Z506
*Keyboard:* Logitech G510
*Mouse:* Razer DeathAdder 2013
*Mouse Pad:* Razer Vespula


----------



## Ballzley

So the FS 200RB 200mm orange LED fans are sold out everywhere









My orange/black original full Phantom case came with one FS 200 LED (orange), and I need a second one as I am going to be putting them up top. Besides putting orange LEDs on a non-LED FS 200 fan, is there any way I can pair this fan with another orange LED 200mm fan?

I don't trust myself soldering LEDs. And unless someone can thoroughly advise or refer me to an instructional on modding LEDs for case fans, modding LEDs are out of the question.

In the event that drilling is the only modification needed to fit the newer 200mm NZXT fans, I am willing to drill holes for them. I've searched though this thread, and have not read anything about anyone drilling holes in the top to accommodate any of the FZ-200 mm fans.There is a 240mm radiator up there too, and want to keep it up there. It is currently screwed underneath the top of the chassis without any mounting brackets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet*
> 
> A 200mm Coolermaster fan will fit up top. However...in my experience the top slots are actually a little smaller than 200mm, because NZXT decided to make all of their stuff semi-proprietary. It will fit, but you'll have to remove the stock 200mm top fan first. On top of that, the screw holes won't all line up for the CM fan so what I did was screw in 2 diagonally and zip tie the other holes (with the top panel removed). Its secure and it may seem ugly but once you put the top panel back on you'll never see the ties again.


I like this idea, but again, the goal is to have two 200mm orange LED fans on the top of the chassis. 200mm Coolermasters don't come in orange LED.


----------



## Chomuco

nzxt-phantom-

nice!! vello !!

carbon...


----------



## Bartmole

Love the 630 Phantom but not the included 200 mm fans so much. Haven't read this entire thread yet (it's massive but very informative) and see that Coolermaster Megaflows don't line up to the mounting holes, is there enough area to drill proper screw mounts top only, thanks? Edit: also, what color are the top led activity lights and are they easily changed?


----------



## clinty

Here is my Intel Core i5 4590 @ 3.30GHz

NZXT Phantom 530 Black



16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 799MHz

Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97-HD3

BenQ GL2760 ([email protected])

2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 (Gigabyte)

111GB Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB ATA Device (SSD)

232GB Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB ATA Device (SSD)

1863GB Seagate ST2000DM001-1CH164 ATA Device (SATA)

931GB Seagate ST1000DM003-1ER162 ATA Device (SATA)


----------



## thifaniadv

MODIFICATION OF STANDARD only play color combinations please solution thanks SEMANGAT merah putih

procie : i3 2100
mobo : tz68
RAM : avexir core series 8 g kit
HDD : WD Blue 1TB
PSU : Super Flower Amptac 550w
VGA : his iceq 7790 mods
Case : NZXT PHANTOM


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thifaniadv*
> 
> MODIFICATION OF STANDARD only play color combinations please solution thanks SEMANGAT merah putih
> 
> procie : i3 2100
> mobo : tz68
> RAM : avexir core series 8 g kit
> HDD : WD Blue 1TB
> PSU : Super Flower Amptac 550w
> VGA : his iceq 7790 mods
> Case : NZXT PHANTOM
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like the look of the fans on the side panel without the filter. And nice color matching all around. sharp looking rig my friend.


----------



## thifaniadv

thank you


----------



## 0mar32

I would like to inquire guys, if this owner's club covers all the Phantoms or is it just for the ORIGINAL Phantom only?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> I would like to inquire guys, if this owner's club covers all the Phantoms or is it just for the ORIGINAL Phantom only?


Well it's primarily for the original but all are welcome. Which Phantom do you have?


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Well it's primarily for the original but all are welcome. Which Phantom do you have?


I'm buying the Phantom 530 White version next week, but how can I make dedicated club for the 530 alone? Can I as a normal user do it?


----------



## Jack102658

Here are a few pics of my phantom, I need to get some better pics but here are a few anyway.


----------



## XyborgSweden

Nvm.. wrong thread.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack102658*
> 
> Here are a few pics of my phantom, I need to get some better pics but here are a few anyway.]


MAN! I love that full window!


----------



## MrFumbles91

I wanna join the club!
Ignore the fingerprints!
Havent really done any case mods other than painting the side panel mesh. I'd love to paint the whole interior to match the accented green as I've seen in other mods. Don't think my finish would look as nice and I'm uncertain on the exact paint to match it. I think i am going to be cutting out drive bays and replacing it with the 2 drive bay, I would need somewhere to mount my ssd however. Originally I had an XSPC Photon res in there but I had nowhere to mount it. Any suggestions? Any mods you guys think I should give a shot? I am open to anything that would make this mean case even meaner!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Anyone have the phantom case with green trim?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146079&cm_re=nzxt_phantom-_-11-146-079-_-Product
if so have any of you ever removed the secondary hard drive cage and managed to fit a 120mm rad in the bottom space?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Anyone have the phantom case with green trim?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146079&cm_re=nzxt_phantom-_-11-146-079-_-Product
> if so have any of you ever removed the secondary hard drive cage and managed to fit a 120mm rad in the bottom space?


How about a 240 rad in the bottom


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> How about a 240 rad in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As much as that appeals to me i need the main hdd cage. I have 4 hard drives and my ssd i need to stay there. not to mention the main cage is riveted in.

there are no holes for a 120mm fan on the bottom so i assume all i would have to do is drill out 4 holes for the fan and mount up the rad. There is plenty of vertical space and just enough horizontal space it seems. Just wondering if anyone else had done it already.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> How about a 240 rad in the bottom


Im removing the main cage tonight and will be mounting the secondary in its place. What rivets need to be popped?


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Anyone have the phantom case with green trim?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146079&cm_re=nzxt_phantom-_-11-146-079-_-Product
> if so have any of you ever removed the secondary hard drive cage and managed to fit a 120mm rad in the bottom space?


To answer your question however yes. On the downside it scratched the paint on the bottom to hell. This could have just been my carelessness


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> To answer your question however yes. On the downside it scratched the paint on the bottom to hell. This could have just been my carelessness


With a proper drill bit and center punch the only thing that will be damaged is the metal from the hole you are drilling, which is kinda the point. When nvidia comes out with a single card to beat my 770 sli i will likely be getting either a hydro copper card or a reference card with waterblock. Probably going with the ref card due to the higher availability of the aftermarket blocks vs the hydro copper cards. Then will be adding in 2 120mm rads, 1 in bottom and 1 in back. will then end up with a single gpu and cpu cooled by 3 rads


----------



## MrFumbles91

On an off note. Why havent i been added to the club :'(


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> On an off note. Why havent i been added to the club :'(


not sure if this is even maintained anymore :/


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> On an off note. Why havent i been added to the club :'(
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if this is even maintained anymore :/
Click to expand...

We go back almost exactly 4 years here now, and Ken isn't as active as when the Phantom was the hottest box on the block, but he'll get to you eventually.

Darlene


----------



## MrFumbles91

Hey, thanks for the update Darlene! Still waiting on that stretch 820. Let us know when you get back to work on it will ya?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> We go back almost exactly 4 years here now, and Ken isn't as active as when the Phantom was the hottest box on the block, but he'll get to you eventually.
> 
> Darlene


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> Im removing the main cage tonight and will be mounting the secondary in its place. What rivets need to be popped?


If I remember correctly there are 8 of them 4 on the bottom of the case and 4 where the front 120mm fan is.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> If I remember correctly there are 8 of them 4 on the bottom of the case and 4 where the front 120mm fan is.


Hey thats a 140mm buster!







I ended up getting it out. There were two that were in the 5.25 bay as well


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> Hey thats a 140mm buster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting it out. There were two that were in the 5.25 bay as well


awesome! sorry I forgot I put IN a 120mm fan lol


----------



## happy hopping

I own the phantom 820. When it first arrives, the dust filter at the top are wrapped, so there is a gap in between the fan and the filter, when I call them for replacement, the replacement is just as bad as the defective filter.

Then 8 mth. later, the fan controller is defective. I have been waiting several mth. for a replacement fan controller, each time I call, there is a whole new fairy tale.

1st time I call, the person answer the phone said "I'll test 1 right now for a few days, and if there is no problem, I'll mail it out to you"

A no. of weeks later, when I haven't receive that fan controller (died after 8 mth.), I call back again. This time, a woman answer the phone and she said it has shipped out

Then a no. of week later, call back, this time another guy answer the phone, he said nothing was ever mailed out, and that the 1st guy who said he has test the fan controller, that the replacement controller doesn't work out during test, so he never mail it out.

Ask him when am I getting a replacement fan controller, he said another month. And that conversation was a few weeks ago.

If you can find another brand name other than NZXT, go for it and don't look back. NZXT warranty service is sickening and complete trailer trash. In the end, they just won't give you any service or warranty replacement. This co. has to be avoid at all cost, because they just cook up fairy tales as they go along, if you want to debunk their story in the next follow up phone call, TAPE the call.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Working on a build log if anyone would like to support a new guy







I'd love some opinions!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520136/fumbles-fantom-rev-1-2#post_23034640


----------



## Ahmed Agrode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boris11*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> First time posting.. saw this thread so figured I'd register and show my case
> 
> I got sick of the gloss black look so I went ahead and redid the case in matte black, came out great if I say so myself
> 
> Next project is replacing all LEDs with white and adding white cathodes. Going for a black and white theme.
> 
> Thanks, enjoy!


guys Any one know what is the paint ???? That car Wrap or plastidi or paint ??? Please answer me because I want to make that mode in my p410


----------



## Urik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Agrode*
> 
> guys Any one know what is the paint ???? That car Wrap or plastidi or paint ??? Please answer me because I want to make that mode in my p410


To me it looks like a basic matte spray paint... but it looks sick!


----------



## Ahmed Agrode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urik*
> 
> To me it looks like a basic matte spray paint... but it looks sick!


Would the car wrab or carbon make the jop ??


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> We go back almost exactly 4 years here now, and Ken isn't as active as when the Phantom was the hottest box on the block, but he'll get to you eventually.
> 
> Darlene


Diva is correct I'm not on here as much as I'd like to be but I have many distractions. In reality all my PC projects are at a stand still. I will try to get you added as soon as I can.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Diva is correct I'm not on here as much as I'd like to be but I have many distractions. In reality all my PC projects are at a stand still. I will try to get you added as soon as I can.


Sorry to hear that KG. take your time


----------



## MrFumbles91

Perhaps someone here can help?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524792/nzxt-phantom-2x-240-rads-layout-help-so-much-mods


----------



## Drae58

Anyone have problems with the powerswitch on the case right out of the box? Ordered mine from newegg,got everything hooked up and then would boot for 1 second then nothing. Fans barely spun. Hooked it up to a different computer and everything ran fine off the other comp.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drae58*
> 
> Anyone have problems with the powerswitch on the case right out of the box? Ordered mine from newegg,got everything hooked up and then would boot for 1 second then nothing. Fans barely spun. Hooked it up to a different computer and everything ran fine off the other comp.


Are you sure it's the power switch? Do you have a power switch on the board itself? Try to put the build in your phantom again and use the boards onboard power switch if there is one, if not jumper the power switch pins with a screwdriver or car key. When putting components back in the phantom please be sure to double check stand off locations and check to make sure they are tight. post back with results


----------



## Drae58

Sounds good. I actually have a new case coming from newegg tomorrow. Hope to put it back together tomorrow as well. Will update.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Dude! Did you remove the top panel at all?

The button can sometimes stick when the top panel is put back on


----------



## Drae58

We did take it off. Lol uh oh. Oh well, new one is in tomorrow, hopefully all goes smooth.


----------



## MrFumbles91

My only concern is if newegg covered the shipping for the RMA, if they find that the power button works they may attempt to have you billed for postage.
Just a thought never dealt with Newegg RMAs but I hear bad things


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> My only concern is if newegg covered the shipping for the RMA, if they find that the power button works they may attempt to have you billed for postage.
> Just a thought never dealt with Newegg RMAs but I hear bad things


To the best of my knowledge newegg doesn't deal with troubleshooting the case. Remember they are just a retailer. They probably get the case back and send it to the manufacturer for a direct replacement. He should be fine.


----------



## happy hopping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drae58*
> 
> Anyone have problems with the powerswitch on the case right out of the box? Ordered mine from newegg,got everything hooked up and then would boot for 1 second then nothing. Fans barely spun. Hooked it up to a different computer and everything ran fine off the other comp.


not from the power switch, but my fan controller stops working. IT's been 4+ mth, and NZXT just won't send a replacement, ea. time I call them, they said "We just ship out today", but what they said and what they do is 2 different thing.

Very sickening co., no back bone. We should all avoid them at all cost


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> not from the power switch, but my fan controller stops working. IT's been 4+ mth, and NZXT just won't send a replacement, ea. time I call them, they said "We just ship out today", but what they said and what they do is 2 different thing.
> 
> Very sickening co., no back bone. We should all avoid them at all cost


I actually had the same issue with a fan controllr. Actually still do. One channel would go out and then come back on. I replaced it with a spare from work and it still occurred. I just assume I have too much power draw


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Drae58*
> 
> Anyone have problems with the powerswitch on the case right out of the box? Ordered mine from newegg,got everything hooked up and then would boot for 1 second then nothing. Fans barely spun. Hooked it up to a different computer and everything ran fine off the other comp.
> 
> 
> 
> not from the power switch, but my fan controller stops working. IT's been 4+ mth, and NZXT just won't send a replacement, ea. time I call them, they said "We just ship out today", but what they said and what they do is 2 different thing.
> 
> Very sickening co., no back bone. We should all avoid them at all cost
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> not from the power switch, but my fan controller stops working. IT's been 4+ mth, and NZXT just won't send a replacement, ea. time I call them, they said "We just ship out today", but what they said and what they do is 2 different thing.
> 
> Very sickening co., no back bone. We should all avoid them at all cost
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had the same issue with a fan controllr. Actually still do. One channel would go out and then come back on. I replaced it with a spare from work and it still occurred. I just assume I have too much power draw
Click to expand...

And it's all such a damn shame too . . . .









They used to have very active forum support . . . you could PM the rep and get things replaced.

They had an outstanding rep for customer service . . .

Then I guess they grew too fast or too much, and it became all about moving product and it seems no one manages the CS aspect any more.

I've probably done more mod builds in Phantoms, both the original, the 810, and the 820, than most, but with their new direction of cheaper and smaller, I don't even consider them any more.

I put the chiller build in an 820 that I had on hand for over a year, and I'm reversing an original phantom to sit on the left side of the desk, but can't imagine ever buying a new NZXT again. . . . .

Soooo Sad . .

Darlene


----------



## Drae58

Well good news is that new case came...and everything went well. Computer is up and running! Thanks for the suggestions/comments all much appreciated! Have a good day.


----------



## kgtuning

I'm with Darlene on this... I only have my Switch, which is flat packed away. But I have moved on to bigger and better. My current build is a CaseLabs SMA8 and I'll never go anything less again.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm with Darlene on this... I only have my Switch, which is flat packed away. But I have moved on to bigger and better. My current build is a CaseLabs SMA8 and I'll never go anything less again.


Just bought a new TH10A this week myself for a new chiller build . . . .

I've finally come to accept the tradeoff for unsurpassed quality and enough space for anything imaginable, over styling.

I'll post up some pics of the reverse atx phantom mod as it progresses.

Darlene


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Who ever is having problems with the cases, Please PM me directly and I will get that handled for you.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And it's all such a damn shame too . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used to have very active forum support . . . you could PM the rep and get things replaced.
> 
> They had an outstanding rep for customer service . . .
> 
> Then I guess they grew too fast or too much, and it became all about moving product and it seems no one manages the CS aspect any more.
> 
> I've probably done more mod builds in Phantoms, both the original, the 810, and the 820, than most, but with their new direction of cheaper and smaller, I don't even consider them any more.
> 
> I put the chiller build in an 820 that I had on hand for over a year, and I'm reversing an original phantom to sit on the left side of the desk, but can't imagine ever buying a new NZXT again. . . . .
> 
> Soooo Sad . .
> 
> Darlene


Sorry to bust your bubble, but that isnt the case. We still take customer service very seriously. I will always do my part to monitor the forums.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And it's all such a damn shame too . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used to have very active forum support . . . you could PM the rep and get things replaced.
> 
> They had an outstanding rep for customer service . . .
> 
> Then I guess they grew too fast or too much, and it became all about moving product and it seems no one manages the CS aspect any more.
> 
> I've probably done more mod builds in Phantoms, both the original, the 810, and the 820, than most, but with their new direction of cheaper and smaller, I don't even consider them any more.
> 
> I put the chiller build in an 820 that I had on hand for over a year, and I'm reversing an original phantom to sit on the left side of the desk, but can't imagine ever buying a new NZXT again. . . . .
> 
> Soooo Sad . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bust your bubble, but that isnt the case. We still take customer service very seriously. I will always do my part to monitor the forums.
Click to expand...

No bubble busted here . . . . . .

You have no idea just how much I'd really love to be proven wrong on this one.

The phantom is still one of my all time favorite cases, . . . . but you gotta fess up dude, you don't make as much of a forum presence in the NZXT case threads as you need to, to stay on top of guys having issues getting resolution from corporate or to be pro-active and supportive.

Nothing promotes customer loyalty like going the extra mile in customer service.

Darlene


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Who ever is having problems with the cases, Please PM me directly and I will get that handled for you.


PM'd


----------



## happy hopping

Alright, since we are on this subject, I would like to bring out other issues I have w/ the phantom 820, and see if you people have the same problems:

1) 1 of the problem is the 3.5" drive mount tray, look at this photo:

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/happyhopping/NZXTBadDesignRail.jpg

On the left, is an Antec P100, P280 rail / tray, it fits 3.5" or 2.5" SSD very nicely. You notice I circle the little click that allows you to click onto the edge of the vertical tower, just like the NZXT tower. I use these tray on Antec P100, P280 tower, never have any problems w/ all the cases that I built.

On the right, is the NZXT rail, but almost all of them comes in curved. (circled) so I can fit a 3.5" hard drive just fine, but when I slide in my 2.5" SSD, because the end of the NZXT plastic tray is curved, the little click can't click to the edge of the tower. So the whole tray actually fail off, and doesn't stay on the tower rack like the way the Antec P280 does.

2) unusual metal cracking sound: regardless whether the PC is on or off, every so often, there is metal cracking sound. This appear to be thin, cheap metal. So heat loss / heat gain cause the metal to contract or expand, and thus, the cracking sound. Sometimes, after I turn off the PC before I go to bed, I can hear cracking sound in the next afternoon even the PC is off, in fact, from the evening till the next afternoon, the PC is OFF.

3) I bought them in November 2013, but it sits in a box until Jan. 2014. During installation, I notice the top filter is wrapped. Now, it took them a lot time for the filter replacement, but the problem is, the ones they sent back is ALSO wrapped. So there is a gap in some part of the filter, and dust can come in. The filter should be flat.

4) As to the fan, 7 mth. in the use of this case, the NZXT fan controller can no longer turn to low, like it used to. Call them, and this is the list of phone calls:

a) the 1st person said he has a unit that he will run some test, and he'll run it for a few days, then mail it to me if the fan runs fine.

b) a few wk. later, when nothing arrives, call back, the lady who answer the phone said it's mail out, that I should get it very soon

c) a few wk. later, when nothing arrives, call back, this time, whoever answer the phone talks like a lawyer. This thing said "I don't know who you talk to, but nothing was shipped out. We have a shortage of this fan at china. He then said "the previous person said IF it runs fine, he'll send it to you, since he didn't send it, that means the fan didn't run fine. The shipment from china will arrive in ???, and we'll ship it to you."

d) last week, I call again, this time, a lady answer, and said "we shipped that out today"

===============================

So I have no fan for over 4 mth., and it is clearly the intention of this co. to drag pass my 2 year warranty and then they are off the hook. Avoid them like Ebola


----------



## happy hopping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> PM'd


I tried that a no. of time. Nothing ever get done. Don't waste your time.

You'll get this if you submit a "Ticket"
Quote:


> Thank you for contacting us. This is an automated response confirming the receipt of your ticket. One of our agents will get back to you as soon as possible. For your records, the details of the ticket are listed below. When replying, please make sure that the ticket ID is kept in the subject line to ensure that your replies are tracked appropriately.


eventually the whole thing dies out, and noone bothers. Last time I email them w/ photo proofing the defect, 2 email to someone name Lauren Kim and another person name Eric Henry, directly to their email addr.

[email protected]
[email protected]

they won't even bother reply


----------



## Urik

Swapped two orange leds (the top ports led mod I did) in my original Phantom to green (headphones jack) and blue (usb 3.0).


Not that it matters much, it's used by my dad who doesn't care much he mostly just browses/skype/youtube


----------



## IT Diva

Uhhhh Ooooh . . . . Mommyyyyyyyyy

My computer came apart all by itself . . . . .









no ma'am . . . I didn't drill out all 666 rivets . . .

Can you help me fix it . . .









and make it all pretty and water cooled

Please . . . Pretty Please!!!! . . . . .

With sugar on it . .





Time for a reverse atx phantom project . . .

Darlene


----------



## kgtuning

Oh boy Darlene.. what are we up to? .. 480? Oh boy.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh boy Darlene.. what are we up to? .. 480? Oh boy.


That was one of my first phantom builds, and I took the guts out to put in the chiller build in the phantom 820, so it became an empty case in need of some TLC.

My daily driver PC, . . . slated to soon be my ex-daily driver, once my TH10A gets here and I finish the next chiller build, sits in a red phantom on the left of my work space.

It seemed like the natural thing to do, . . . . make a water cooled reverse atx box for the daily driver guts while I take my time on the Caselabs chiller build.

I'll be tearing down the Switch810 build to put that whole CPU RAM mobo GPUs setup in the Caselabs chiller build.

That'll give me a res/pumps setup from the 810 to put in the reverse phantom.





And besides . . . . . we haven't seen a new phantom build in a while, much less a reverse . . . . so I thought I'd do a "How To" on the reversing process.

Darlene


----------



## kgtuning

Very nice, I'll be watching that for sure.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Very nice, I'll be watching that for sure.


Agreed.


----------



## Dutch Sines

Hey guys heres my little setup







Specs on my profile


----------



## Braddock

Finaly made it to water...


----------



## Braddock

Sry, couldnt edit my post


----------



## Phantomas 007

The fan hub it's dead.What i can do ?


----------



## Braddock

And you`ve checked the wirering?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braddock*
> 
> And you`ve checked the wirering?


Yes.I think it's problematic.The case it's brand new. Do you know any link for support.The case belongs to a friend and he wants direct support.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Yes.I think it's problematic.The case it's brand new. Do you know any link for support.The case belongs to a friend and he wants direct support.


Check with @xD3aDPooLx
he is the NZXT rep.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> I tried that a no. of time. Nothing ever get done. Don't waste your time.
> 
> You'll get this if you submit a "Ticket"
> eventually the whole thing dies out, and noone bothers. Last time I email them w/ photo proofing the defect, 2 email to someone name Lauren Kim and another person name Eric Henry, directly to their email addr.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> they won't even bother reply


actually.

@xD3aDPooLx Was very helpful with getting me a new fan controller sent out for my case. I even tried to pay for shipping and he wouldn't let me. Even gave me a tracking number


----------



## moustang

I should never have read this thread before posting....

Here I was, all happy that after almost 3 months of trouble I finally got my hands on the Phantom 630 case with the side fan that I couldn't find anywhere. FINALLY got to move my components into a case that provided everything I needed and allowed me to setup the hardware the way I wanted. I spent about twice as long as normal making the switch, just to make sure I got everything the way I wanted (Other than one annoying orange SATA cable that I need to replace with a black one) and I was feeling quite happy with the way it turned out.

And then I read this thread, and suddenly feel unworthy....

Anyways, this is what I've got.

i7 4790k
Asus Z97 Pro
16GB GSkill TridentX DDR3
Corsair H110 AIO water cooler
2X MSI GTX 770 4GB Gaming running in SLI
Crucial M550 512GB SSD
500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200rmp HDD
1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm HDD
EVGA SuperNova 850W G2 power supply

And of course the Phantom 630 case.



The more I see it the more that orange SATA cable drives me nuts.


----------



## happy hopping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> actually.
> 
> @xD3aDPooLx Was very helpful with getting me a new fan controller sent out for my case. I even tried to pay for shipping and he wouldn't let me. Even gave me a tracking number


can you name a co. who ask you to pay for shipping? for any RMA replacement?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I should never have read this thread before posting....
> 
> Here I was, all happy that after almost 3 months of trouble I finally got my hands on the Phantom 630 case with the side fan that I couldn't find anywhere. FINALLY got to move my components into a case that provided everything I needed and allowed me to setup the hardware the way I wanted. I spent about twice as long as normal making the switch, just to make sure I got everything the way I wanted (Other than one annoying orange SATA cable that I need to replace with a black one) and I was feeling quite happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> And then I read this thread, and suddenly feel unworthy....
> 
> Anyways, this is what I've got.
> 
> i7 4790k
> Asus Z97 Pro
> 16GB GSkill TridentX DDR3
> Corsair H110 AIO water cooler
> 2X MSI GTX 770 4GB Gaming running in SLI
> Crucial M550 512GB SSD
> 500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200rmp HDD
> 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm HDD
> EVGA SuperNova 850W G2 power supply
> 
> And of course the Phantom 630 case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see it the more that orange SATA cable drives me nuts.


Nothing to feel unworthy about there . . .

Pretty nice rig for a 630, . . if it gets the job done for you, it's already perfect









Darlene


----------



## moustang

It's close, but not perfect.

Next up on the project list is to see if the Corsair H90 or Kraken X40 has long enough tubes to reach from the bottom radiator mount to my top video card. If it does I'll get a pair of those along with a pair of NZXT G10s and use those to water cool the video cards. Then swap out the radiator fans with Noctua fans on all 3 radiators.

And finally swap out the HDDs with SSDs. I want a pure SSD based system.

Then I'll be done with the upgrades until Windows 10 and DX12 release, and then I'll be upgrading the video cards to fully DX12 compliant cards. After that I should be done for a few years.

I hope....


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> It's close, but not perfect.
> 
> Next up on the project list is to see if the Corsair H90 or Kraken X40 has long enough tubes to reach from the bottom radiator mount to my top video card. If it does I'll get a pair of those along with a pair of NZXT G10s and use those to water cool the video cards. Then swap out the radiator fans with Noctua fans on all 3 radiators.
> 
> And finally swap out the HDDs with SSDs. I want a pure SSD based system.
> 
> Then I'll be done with the upgrades until Windows 10 and DX12 release, and then I'll be upgrading the video cards to fully DX12 compliant cards. After that I should be done for a few years.
> 
> I hope....


...haha I said the same thing when I finished my Switch 810. Oh well, I don't need money anyway


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> can you name a co. who ask you to pay for shipping? for any RMA replacement?


Well for starters they do ask you to ship back the old part, which can be pretty pricey depending on where you live. Second D3adPool could have easily directed me to fill out a ticket for the RMA which he did not.

You sound like an asshurt little boy who pisses and moans about every single thing. You also called every single day to demand to know where your part was yeah?
I don't like helping those people at work either....


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Nahhhhhh,
> 
> I hear a guy who's had a very negative customer service experience who probably won't consider another NZXT case in the future.
> 
> In spite of deadpool's claims to the contrary, Customer Service has become a major issue in the last couple years.
> 
> It's very inconsistent, and downright ugly at times, judging from what I see in this and other NZXT case threads over the last several years.
> 
> I don't know if it's because of a shift in corporate philosophy from the top down, or just a failure to be able to get/keep a competent CS manager and team, or maybe they aren't as profitable as they once were and just haven't budgeted for it.
> 
> Either way, it's been going down hill since the heyday of the 810 case passed and they started going to this swoopy euro curved look.
> 
> Looking at the number of posts/pages of original Phantom thread and Switch 810 thread, . . . . . . all the other cases combined don't come close to either of them.
> 
> That tells me the sales numbers are not there like they used to be.
> 
> If I had anyone on my team that didn't like helping a difficult customer and ever let out a hint of it in the performance of their job responsibilities, they'd be out the door. CS is all about professionalism, if you somehow let personal nature into it, you're in the wrong job and need to be weeded out. The customer may not always be right, but they are always the customer and with good CS, a repeat customer.
> 
> Darlene


Things are quite opposite Darlene. We have a whole change within the company and we are moving towards a better experience with NZXT. There will always be anomalies in CS that can't be accounted for. We try our best to make sure those things never happen and try to fix them accordingly. My team is evolving and growing for the better.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Nahhhhhh,
> 
> I hear a guy who's had a very negative customer service experience who probably won't consider another NZXT case in the future.
> 
> In spite of deadpool's claims to the contrary, Customer Service has become a major issue in the last couple years.
> 
> It's very inconsistent, and downright ugly at times, judging from what I see in this and other NZXT case threads over the last several years.
> 
> I don't know if it's because of a shift in corporate philosophy from the top down, or just a failure to be able to get/keep a competent CS manager and team, or maybe they aren't as profitable as they once were and just haven't budgeted for it.
> 
> Either way, it's been going down hill since the heyday of the 810 case passed and they started going to this swoopy euro curved look.
> 
> Looking at the number of posts/pages of original Phantom thread and Switch 810 thread, . . . . . . all the other cases combined don't come close to either of them.
> 
> That tells me the sales numbers are not there like they used to be.
> 
> If I had anyone on my team that didn't like helping a difficult customer and ever let out a hint of it in the performance of their job responsibilities, they'd be out the door. CS is all about professionalism, if you somehow let personal nature into it, you're in the wrong job and need to be weeded out. The customer may not always be right, but they are always the customer and with good CS, a repeat customer.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Things are quite opposite Darlene. We have a whole change within the company and we are moving towards a better experience with NZXT. There will always be anomalies in CS that can't be accounted for. We try our best to make sure those things never happen and try to fix them accordingly. My team is evolving and growing for the better.
Click to expand...

That would be a wonderful thing . . . .

I'd like nothing more than to see these NZXT threads full of new builds, new mods, and activity that supports what you say, with guys getting CS issues resolved quickly and positively being the norm.

As I've said before, I've been an NZXT fan for a good while, and I know sometimes things slip thru the cracks, but somehow those cracks have gotten wider over the last year or two, and I look forward to seeing a thread full of happy campers with new builds once again.

Darlene


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> can you name a co. who ask you to pay for shipping? for any RMA replacement?


EVGA

I'm having to send back my 4 month old EVGA SuperNova 850W G2 power supply because it just died last week. And yes, I have to pay for the shipping, despite the fact that it's covered with their 10 year warranty.

In fact they go so far as to offer an additional "Advanced RMA" program at an additional cost within 30 days of your purchase. For a mere $29.99-$49.99 additional cost they will ship you the replacement immediately and pay for the shipping if you require an RMA. What a deal, right? (Standard RMA has you ship it to them at your cost then wait 1-3 business days after they receive it before they ship your replacement)

http://www.evga.com/support/ear/


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Just to answer you some more Happy,

CM, Corsair, EVGA, Zotac, Asus, gigabyte, and a majority of other vendors do it too.


----------



## rwalfrey

Hello all.

Recently I purchased a Phantom 820 for a new rig. I am looking to install an XSPC EX360 radiator. Is there anybody who has experience with building this particular combo? Mostly I want to know if you were able to keep the rear fan and what angle of fittings you used (if any) to get it installed. Right now the inlet and outlets for the radiator are right over the top of the rear fan. Has anybody been successfully able to install that radiator with the fittings closer to the front of the case (in my case it would be right over the top of my D5 pump?)

Pictures would be greatly appreciated and thanks


----------



## [email protected]

I got a question. Since our cases have 200mm fans on top. For some reason i opened my case to clean the filters and dust. Mainly a maintenance day and i found out my 200mm fan had a broken blade. That explained the noise i had a few days ago. No wonder it broke and i didn't expect it. Really thought it was my video card making noises. However i am still running it and my case shakes a bit due to the broken blade. I already ordered an fan replacement. Does this vibration shake gonna affect anything to my computer and rad? I just wanna make sure heat does still escape.

So far my pc has been fine though.

Just wanted to know if it's a bad idea to run a fan with a broken blade on my RAD.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I got a question. Since our cases have 200mm fans on top. For some reason i opened my case to clean the filters and dust. Mainly a maintenance day and i found out my 200mm fan had a broken blade. That explained the noise i had a few days ago. No wonder it broke and i didn't expect it. Really thought it was my video card making noises. However i am still running it and my case shakes a bit due to the broken blade. I already ordered an fan replacement. Does this vibration shake gonna affect anything to my computer and rad? I just wanna make sure heat does still escape.
> 
> So far my pc has been fine though.
> 
> Just wanted to know if it's a bad idea to run a fan with a broken blade on my RAD.


The real question isn't is it bad, but is it bad enough to be harmful in the relatively short run.

And the answer is; probably not, but there's no absolute guarantee of that.

I wouldn't leave it run 24/7 or unattended, but while you're using it should be OK until your replacement arrives.

D.


----------



## Braddock

A small update on my watercooling...


----------



## happy hopping

So here's an update, a "replacement" fan controller has arrived the other week. As I expect, it doesn't work.

The original fan controller that only last 4 months cannot be set at the low level, i.e. the silent level.
This replacement fan controller can, but it does NOT spin ANY fan at start up. In other words, all the fan has to be manually turn on, EACH TIME I turn on the PC, by pressing the pause button, and set the speed by pressing the + or - button. If I don't press the Pause button, all the fans sit at idle.

The LED lights no longer works, in the past w/ the other defective fan controller, I can change the LED color, now, it's fixed at a white light at the top, but w/ a green light at the side. Must be because it's christmas, that NZXT sent a fan controller that yields different color, just for the holidays spirit

So after waiting for 5+ mth., all I get is a defective fan controller. And this co. has make it clear that their fan controller doesn't work, so I'm going to cut my losses and spend $110 for a Lamptron 6 level controller. That's my total loss.

And just so that we are clear, I'm a sys. builder, every week, I build about 6 to 14 PC. This week is a slow week due to holiday, so I only got 6 orders, and that's the business you lost per year. Rest assure I won't be ordering any NZXT cases from wholesalers any time in the future. And that's your loss



and while I'm at it, those drive bay that arrive 1 yr. ago, are all wrapped. As you can see, all 4 of them is curved, so when you install an SSD, the top bay falls to the next one, as it can't click on. The 3.5" hard drive can fit very nicely, but none of my SSD can fit in.


----------



## Zero_

Any NZXT reps here? Look what I found.


----------



## moustang

Yeah, that's the NZXT Phantom rebranded and sold under license in foreign markets. If you look it up you'll see it listed as Model mirip nzxt phantom.


----------



## Zero_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> If you look it up you'll see it listed as Model mirip nzxt phantom.


That just means it looks similar to a NZXT phantom.


----------



## bob45545454

Hi i am thinking of doing the orange plexi glass case mod for the nzxt phantom but i am wondering about how good the cooling is thanks Bob


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob45545454*
> 
> Hi i am thinking of doing the orange plexi glass case mod for the nzxt phantom but i am wondering about how good the cooling is thanks Bob


with what method of cooling? air, all in one liquid, or custom liquid?


----------



## alizubair

Going to buy Phantom 630, I want to know a few things i've searched the internet but didn't find usefull.

First if anyone owns or saw black case in peron, i want to know if its dust/fingerprint magnet.

Second many people on internet forums saying phantom does not have true 200mm fans tey are 190mm and buying 200mm fans of different brands say bitfenix (sorry for spell) wont fit. I want to know if it is true willl 120mm, 140mm and 200mm fans of different brands will fit or not.

Third people say for example on amazon reviews they recieved their case broken for some hard drive led was not working and for some fan controller led's were not working or died after a few days.

And iknow its a long shot still gonna ask i want to use watercooling and was wondering if corsair h100i rad is mounted in front of bottom can pump/hsink reach cpu socket? or is it a bad idea with hot air pushed into chasi

I am waiting for solid prompt response as i will be purchasing one in feb, its not available in my counrty so i am going to get mine shipped from other answering these qs will make it easy decision. thanks


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alizubair*
> 
> Going to buy Phantom 630, I want to know a few things i've searched the internet but didn't find usefull.
> 
> First if anyone owns or saw black case in peron, i want to know if its dust/fingerprint magnet.


I have a black Phantom 630. No, the flat black does not show fingerprints at all. Not unless your fingers are covered with grease from eating fried chicken or something.

Quote:


> Second many people on internet forums saying phantom does not have true 200mm fans tey are 190mm and buying 200mm fans of different brands say bitfenix (sorry for spell) wont fit. I want to know if it is true willl 120mm, 140mm and 200mm fans of different brands will fit or not.


The Phantom 630 has true 200mm fans. Some of the earlier NZXT cases used 193mm fans which is where that misinformation came from, but the 820 and 630 use true 200mm fans.

The screw hole spacing on the Phantom 820 and 630 is 154mm. Any 200mm fan with 154mm screw spacing should fit just fine. This includes the BitFenix Spectre line of fans.

HOWEVER, be aware that the BitFenix Spectre fans have additional mounting points that may cause some issues while mounting. The NZXT 630 screw holes will line up with the center mounting points on the fan, but the fan has additional mounting points to the sides that will run into a raised section of the case before you can screw the fan down flush. You can either cut the unused mounting points off or use spacers on the mounts to raise the fans enough that they don't get in the way.

You may want to read this post by another user here who has mounted 200mm BitFenix Specters on his Phantom 630.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389296/nzxt-phantom-630-fans#post_19995926

This picture of his shows the problem very well...



The mounting point on the left prevents the fan from dropping in to the recess and mounting flush. You can either cut that mount off or use spacers like he did.

Quote:


> Third people say for example on amazon reviews they recieved their case broken for some hard drive led was not working and for some fan controller led's were not working or died after a few days.


Every products is going to have a few manufacturing defects coming from it's production line. No one produces 100% defect free. There will always be a few complaints.

My 630 case works fine. No complaints with LEDs not working.

Quote:


> And iknow its a long shot still gonna ask i want to use watercooling and was wondering if corsair h100i rad is mounted in front of bottom can pump/hsink reach cpu socket? or is it a bad idea with hot air pushed into chasis


I can almost guarantee you the h100i tubes are not long enough to reach the front of the case. Corsair has some of the shortest tubes and they pretty much force you to top or rear mount Corsair AIOs. You can try when you get it, but plan on top mounting the radiator.

I have the Corsair H110 top mounted in my case. I removed the top 200mm fan and installed the 280mm H110 radiator and fans inside the case as an intake rather than exhaust. With the smaller H100i you may be able to leave the 200mm fan in place and set it up as either intake or exhaust depending on your preference. I tried it as exhaust but switched to intake because it was a little quieter, little cooler, and using it as an intake made no difference in temps on the other components.

Quote:


> I am waiting for solid prompt response as i will be purchasing one in feb, its not available in my counrty so i am going to get mine shipped from other answering these qs will make it easy decision. thanks


I'm extremely happy with mine. It's very quiet with the stock fans, the airflow is great, it's very flexible with radiator mounts, and it just plain works.

It's a great case for a positive airflow setup. It's got a LOT of extra venting out the back so you can add several intake fans and still have good airflow without turbulence, fan stalls, or heat buildup inside the case. I've currently got the H110 280mm radiator mounted in top along with a pair of NZXT X41 radiators mounted in the bottom cooling my two video cards with the NZXT G10 brackets. Despite having two 200mm fans and a total of four 140mm fans as intake and only a single 140mm exhaust fan the insides still stay nice and cool and the hot air flows out the back vents with no restrictions.

Here's an older pic of mine, before I added the two G10s and twin X41s to the GPUs. You can see the H110 mounted in top though.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alizubair*
> 
> Going to buy Phantom 630, I want to know a few things i've searched the internet but didn't find usefull.
> 
> First if anyone owns or saw black case in peron, i want to know if its dust/fingerprint magnet. [/SIZE]


Sorry, mine's white. You can't see it well, but it does get "smudgey"

Quote:


> Second many people on internet forums saying phantom does not have true 200mm fans tey are 190mm and buying 200mm fans of different brands say bitfenix (sorry for spell) wont fit. I want to know if it is true willl 120mm, 140mm and 200mm fans of different brands will fit or not.


Measured the NZXT fan in mine. The fan is ~190mm (7.5"), the mounting holes are ~200mm (8") apart. Since I haven't tried another brand in it, that is all I can tell you.

Quote:


> And iknow its a long shot still gonna ask i want to use watercooling and was wondering if corsair h100i rad is mounted in front of bottom can pump/hsink reach cpu socket? or is it a bad idea with hot air pushed into chasi


I put together my own cooling loop, but from the radiator up front to the cpu block (you can see it in the pictures in my sig) needs ~16 inches (40 cm) of tubing. I used a slim rad for up there, so make sure to double-check the thickness. Realistically you have 1 1/2 inches to work with inside if you use the hard drive cages and, if you keep the outer dust screen in place, you have a fan's thickness on the outside.

Its not a complete answer but I hope it helps you out. I will say it is easily the case I have enjoyed building in AND looking at the most out of all I have gotten. Good Luck!


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> Measured the NZXT fan in mine. The fan is ~190mm (7.5"), the mounting holes are ~200mm (8") apart. Since I haven't tried another brand in it, that is all I can tell you.


Your measurements are off.

First, the fan is larger in diameter than the mounting holes are apart from each other.



I have no idea how you came up with the holes being farther apart than the diameter of the fan unless you measured diagonally, which is wrong.

Second, NZXT's own 200mm replacement fan lists a 154mm screw spacing on the mounts.

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/121-fz-200mm-led-case-fan
Quote:


> New Standard 154mm Spacing Compatible With Phantom 820, Phantom 630 and Future NZXT Cases


I don't know how you came up with your measurements, but it's a 200mm fan with 154mm spacing on the mounts. Any 200mm fan with 153-154mm spacing will fit it.


----------



## alizubair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I have a black Phantom 630.


thanks it sure does help. i am going to get it in black...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> Sorry, mine's white. You can't see it well, but it does get "smudgey"


thankyu for replying gyz...


----------



## Cur10uS

Hey, guys

to the owners of Phantom 530 or anyone who has the knowledge:

Can anyone tell me what is the maximum count of HDDs I can use in this case with a Gigabyte GTX980 installed (12.28") ? from my research i think i can use 3 HDDs by removing the 1xHDD and the 2xHDD cages..

can anyone confirm this?

and also can I remove the plate at the bottom of the last cage and put the cage just without it?

Thank you very much


----------



## USMC Modder

New to OCN but here's my Phantom 630


----------



## moustang

Figured I should do an updated pic...



A bit on the blurry side, but you get the point.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

I might as well submit an updated picture as well


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> unless you measured diagonally, which is wrong.


Yep, you are right, I did. I guess that'll teach me to try and help out lol


----------



## Maxkulik

So I am currently working on my build. I have the NZXT Phantom full case and I have a few case mods right now. I am currently looking into lighting but I don't know what route to go. (Build pictured below)



I have considered the NZXT HUE because that way I keep to the NZXT fashion of things but I don't know how that will turn out because it has mixed reviews. I have built my own lights before using led strips for cars because they tend to be brighter and higher quality. I have also considered cold cathode.

What have you guys done and what has worked out well for you?

Thanks!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Cathode lighting tends to be uneven and then you need space for the inverter as well. You can get one of the lighting kits or solder your own together. I have gotten good results just getting PVC 12V led strips on ebay and salvaging a molex connector from another broken device to solder it to. I went the extra mile and wired up a toggle switch to turn off LEDS at night.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-WHITE-LED-STRIPS-24CM-9-5-Car-PVC-Flexible-Light-bulb-water-proof-12V-hid-/291153754041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ca1db7b9

EDIT: here is an example of those exact leds aside from color. Perhaps you can look and see what kind of lighting you can expect from the white ones. (white ones will be a bit brighter than the red)


That is my main computer from a little over a year ago.


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Cathode lighting tends to be uneven and then you need space for the inverter as well. You can get one of the lighting kits or solder your own together. I have gotten good results just getting PVC 12V led strips on ebay and salvaging a molex connector from another broken device to solder it to. I went the extra mile and wired up a toggle switch to turn off LEDS at night.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-WHITE-LED-STRIPS-24CM-9-5-Car-PVC-Flexible-Light-bulb-water-proof-12V-hid-/291153754041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ca1db7b9
> 
> EDIT: here is an example of those exact leds aside from color. Perhaps you can look and see what kind of lighting you can expect from the white ones. (white ones will be a bit brighter than the red)
> 
> 
> That is my main computer from a little over a year ago.


Obviously Molex is 12v so could I wire a led strip up to a fan connector (Are they 12v too?) and have the brightness controlled by my fan controller on the top of the NZXT case? Is that good for the LEDs? Also I am thinking blue and thats going to be pretty bright and that is why It would be cool to connect it to the fan controller to allow for brightness control.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> Obviously Molex is 12v so could I wire a led strip up to a fan connector (Are they 12v too?) and have the brightness controlled by my fan controller on the top of the NZXT case? Is that good for the LEDs? Also I am thinking blue and thats going to be pretty bright and that is why It would be cool to connect it to the fan controller to allow for brightness control.


I have also done this experiment and i think when the fan controller went below approx 70% the leds start to flicker and get's really annoying.


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I have also done this experiment and i think when the fan controller went below approx 70% the leds start to flicker and get's really annoying.


Were the LEDs that you used dimable? I have been looking around I have come across some dimable ones.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> Were the LEDs that you used dimable? I have been looking around I have come across some dimable ones.


Nope, they were the exact pvc ones i had linked. no info or experience on dimmable but from what i have seen dimmable ones are more spendy.


----------



## Maxkulik

Does anyone have any incite to the NZXT Grid+? It's it worth having and/or does it become redundant considering the NZXT case I am using has the fan controller built right on it?


----------



## Maxkulik

So over the past week I have been working getting closer to finished with my gaming rig. So far the only things that are left is adding a few decals and buying myself some sort of Nvidia GTX graphics card. This week I have changed some setting on my computer to allow for me to control my water cooling system with the NZXT CAM software. Also I have flipped my Hard Drives so that the wires were facing the back of the case. (why I didn't do this to start out is a good question) I also added a fan on the front of the case to pull air in and then separated my Hard Drives one space apart to allow that air flow to cool them. Then last but not least I added in some LEDs. I am using the "Flex LED" brand that you can find at any Autozone. I soldered them to a 3 pin fan connector and wired them up to the built in fan controller at the top of the case. It turns out that when you don't use cheap LEDs off of ebay or Amazon, they can be dimmed with the fan controller.

Here are some pics, lemme know what you all think:









**NOTE** When I am actually completely "finished" with my build I will be taking some high res photos with my camera. These were just with my cell phone.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

placement of the leds look really good. how does it look with the side panel?


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> So over the past week I have been working getting closer to finished with my gaming rig. So far the only things that are left is adding a few decals and buying myself some sort of Nvidia GTX graphics card. This week I have changed some setting on my computer to allow for me to control my water cooling system with the NZXT CAM software. Also I have flipped my Hard Drives so that the wires were facing the back of the case. (why I didn't do this to start out is a good question) I also added a fan on the front of the case to pull air in and then separated my Hard Drives one space apart to allow that air flow to cool them. Then last but not least I added in some LEDs. I am using the "Flex LED" brand that you can find at any Autozone. I soldered them to a 3 pin fan connector and wired them up to the built in fan controller at the top of the case. It turns out that when you don't use cheap LEDs off of ebay or Amazon, they can be dimmed with the fan controller.
> 
> **NOTE** When I am actually completely "finished" with my build I will be taking some high res photos with my camera. These were just with my cell phone.


How did you make that PSU shroud? I must know!


----------



## Maxkulik

I have to move my LEDs around a little bit yet but once I get them exactly where they should be the side panel will fit correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> placement of the leds look really good. how does it look with the side panel?


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> How did you make that PSU shroud? I must know!


Well first I bought a heating element online that I could bend in a straight line so I could build a tool that would allow me to bend plastic. Then I placed it between two sheets of plywood so that I could set the plastic above it. Below is my finished plastic bender:

You will have to look for a heating element like this that you can bend into a straight line: http://www.amazon.com/GE-WB44X10009-Electric-Oven-Element/dp/B003BIGDCC/ref=sr_1_45?ie=UTF8&qid=1422677915&sr=8-45&keywords=Heating+Element



Next I went to my local hardware store and bought a sheet of gloss white acrylic sheet. I then measured my the dimensions for the cover with cardboard.




Then I transferred the cardboard dimensions to the acrylic sheet.



Then I used a detail saw to cut it out:




After that I placed my cut sheet over the heating element and let the plastic heat up until it was soft enough to bend. Then I used a square to bend the edge to a perfect 90 degree angle. As you can see it worked out really nice and makes the case look very sexy. It is worth every penny to do it. If anyone has any other questions, feel free to ask.

FINISHED:


----------



## MrFumbles91

man you are like 2 hours from me! shoot me a PM if you'd be interested in making me a black one for a little dough!


----------



## Dukem10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> So over the past week I have been working getting closer to finished with my gaming rig. So far the only things that are left is adding a few decals and buying myself some sort of Nvidia GTX graphics card. This week I have changed some setting on my computer to allow for me to control my water cooling system with the NZXT CAM software. Also I have flipped my Hard Drives so that the wires were facing the back of the case. (why I didn't do this to start out is a good question) I also added a fan on the front of the case to pull air in and then separated my Hard Drives one space apart to allow that air flow to cool them. Then last but not least I added in some LEDs. I am using the "Flex LED" brand that you can find at any Autozone. I soldered them to a 3 pin fan connector and wired them up to the built in fan controller at the top of the case. It turns out that when you don't use cheap LEDs off of ebay or Amazon, they can be dimmed with the fan controller.


I love your build its looking great! For my Phantom I have 2 EVGA Geforce GTX 760s with an SLI, By itself a GTX 760 is a great card for its price point and I would certainly recommend it if you are looking for a budget card that packs a punch.


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukem10*
> 
> I love your build its looking great! For my Phantom I have 2 EVGA Geforce GTX 760s with an SLI, By itself a GTX 760 is a great card for its price point and I would certainly recommend it if you are looking for a budget card that packs a punch.


Thanks for the positive notes on my rig so far. As a matter of fact I ended up finding a GTX 760 on craigslist for $150 so I think I got a pretty good deal. I just installed it tonight and I'll post some pictures below here.

I might as well mention that I have upgrade my Water cooling system to the NZXT Kraken X60 from the NZXT Kraken X31. I will be using the Kraken X31 on my graphics card once my Kraken G10 bracket comes in the mail.

Here are some current pictures of the rig:





Let me know what you all think!


----------



## IT Diva

Looks nice
















I love seeing new builds and upgrades in this classic case.

The Original Phantom is still one of my all time favorite cases aesthetically.

I like the longer than taller aspect ratio, that now seems to have vanished, except for some of the "cube" cases.

I've been working on a sort of picture tutorial on how to reverse atx a phantom, but it went to the back burner while I work on Diva's Dementia.

Since I blew my back out again last weekend, I'm limited to short periods of light work, so I'm going to be doing some painting on the reverse phantom parts that had to be modded, so they can go back together again.

If I'm up to cutting the bottom panel for the 480 rad's mounting plate, it'll be ready to reassemble as soon as that paint is set.

If you want to go to full / custom loop water cooling in a Phantom, reversing the layout gets you room for a 480 rad on the bottom.



Darlene


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing new builds and upgrades in this classic case.
> 
> The Original Phantom is still one of my all time favorite cases aesthetically.
> 
> I like the longer than taller aspect ratio, that now seems to have vanished, except for some of the "cube" cases.
> 
> I've been working on a sort of picture tutorial on how to reverse atx a phantom, but it went to the back burner while I work on Diva's Dementia.
> 
> Since I blew my back out again last weekend, I'm limited to short periods of light work, so I'm going to be doing some painting on the reverse phantom parts that had to be modded, so they can go back together again.
> 
> If I'm up to cutting the bottom panel for the 480 rad's mounting plate, it'll be ready to reassemble as soon as that paint is set.
> 
> If you want to go to full / custom loop water cooling in a Phantom, reversing the layout gets you room for a 480 rad on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Thanks man!

So what do you exactly mean by reversing the atx layout in the case?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing new builds and upgrades in this classic case.
> 
> The Original Phantom is still one of my all time favorite cases aesthetically.
> 
> I like the longer than taller aspect ratio, that now seems to have vanished, except for some of the "cube" cases.
> 
> I've been working on a sort of picture tutorial on how to reverse atx a phantom, but it went to the back burner while I work on Diva's Dementia.
> 
> Since I blew my back out again last weekend, I'm limited to short periods of light work, so I'm going to be doing some painting on the reverse phantom parts that had to be modded, so they can go back together again.
> 
> If I'm up to cutting the bottom panel for the 480 rad's mounting plate, it'll be ready to reassemble as soon as that paint is set.
> 
> If you want to go to full / custom loop water cooling in a Phantom, reversing the layout gets you room for a 480 rad on the bottom.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> So what do you exactly mean by reversing the atx layout in the case?
Click to expand...

It's when you flip the motherboard tray to the other side so you see the mobo when you look at the right side instead of from the left.

It puts the CPU at the bottom and the GPUs at the top.

For the Phantom case, it puts the PSU at the top and makes space for a 480 rad on the bottom for a nice cooling setup that you can't otherwise get.

While I'm not a huge fan of bay reservoir/pump setups, the 5 bays of the Phantom give you space for a dual bay pump/res setup and still have room for other things without crowding the case.

Here's a link to one of my favorite Reverse atx phantoms builds.

This was awesome in its day, and still awesome now:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/sponsored-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom

Darlene


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's when you flip the motherboard tray to the other side so you see the mobo when you look at the right side instead of from the left.
> 
> It puts the CPU at the bottom and the GPUs at the top.
> 
> For the Phantom case, it puts the PSU at the top and makes space for a 480 rad on the bottom for a nice cooling setup that you can't otherwise get.
> 
> While I'm not a huge fan of bay reservoir/pump setups, the 5 bays of the Phantom give you space for a dual bay pump/res setup and still have room for other things without crowding the case.
> 
> Here's a link to one of my favorite Reverse atx phantoms builds.
> 
> This was awesome in its day, and still awesome now:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/sponsored-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom
> 
> Darlene


That sounds like a pretty intense mod. How does that work for things like hard drive and optical drives?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's when you flip the motherboard tray to the other side so you see the mobo when you look at the right side instead of from the left.
> 
> It puts the CPU at the bottom and the GPUs at the top.
> 
> For the Phantom case, it puts the PSU at the top and makes space for a 480 rad on the bottom for a nice cooling setup that you can't otherwise get.
> 
> While I'm not a huge fan of bay reservoir/pump setups, the 5 bays of the Phantom give you space for a dual bay pump/res setup and still have room for other things without crowding the case.
> 
> Here's a link to one of my favorite Reverse atx phantoms builds.
> 
> This was awesome in its day, and still awesome now:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1211457/sponsored-cancer-awareness-nzxt-pink-phantom
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a pretty intense mod. How does that work for things like hard drive and optical drives?
Click to expand...

It's pretty intense to do it right so everything fits properly and looks like it's made that way from NZXT.

You can keep the optical drive cage or chop it down some to open up the interior look. Depending on how you manage the optical drive cage, impacts what you can do with the HDD cage.

With modern SSDs and multi-terabyte HDDs, you don't need nearly the space for drives as when the case was first released, so either hiding HDDs in the optical cage and mounting SSDs so they look nice, or hiding drives behind the mobo or up in the top is probably the way to go.

Page 19 of the build log I linked has great pics of how Kaged did the pink one.

Once mine is all painted and reassembled, I'll make some decisions on how I want to manage the optical drive cage and the mobo tray extension panel.

Darlene


----------



## H3llHound360

Does anyone know why the case makes clicking sounds when being used? Is it just settling and expanding from the heat of the components?


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's pretty intense to do it right so everything fits properly and looks like it's made that way from NZXT.
> 
> You can keep the optical drive cage or chop it down some to open up the interior look. Depending on how you manage the optical drive cage, impacts what you can do with the HDD cage.
> 
> With modern SSDs and multi-terabyte HDDs, you don't need nearly the space for drives as when the case was first released, so either hiding HDDs in the optical cage and mounting SSDs so they look nice, or hiding drives behind the mobo or up in the top is probably the way to go.
> 
> Page 19 of the build log I linked has great pics of how Kaged did the pink one.
> 
> Once mine is all painted and reassembled, I'll make some decisions on how I want to manage the optical drive cage and the mobo tray extension panel.
> 
> Darlene


Is the main reason to do is to fit the radiator inside the case? Or what other, if any other purpose is there of going through all the trouble to do this?


----------



## happy hopping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> The fan hub it's dead.What i can do ?


so is mine. And so is the replacement they send 5 months later. See the way the consumer law works, is that it's too weak. The warranty is part of the sales, it should have be bound by law. But by today's standard, it's voluntary. These co. service you only if they feel like it. And they jerk you around w/ fairy tales and stories and they have people in forum to down play and spin it to a different direction


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> so is mine. And so is the replacement they send 5 months later. See the way the consumer law works, is that it's too weak. The warranty is part of the sales, it should have be bound by law. But by today's standard, it's voluntary. These co. service you only if they feel like it. And they jerk you around w/ fairy tales and stories and they have people in forum to down play and spin it to a different direction


Can't you just buy those parts off of places like Newegg and Amazon? You seem pretty worked up over a fan controller. I'd say if it really took that long for you to get the replacement sent you you; you could have called whoever it was your bought the part from and complained. They probably would have refunded you the $$$ or at least given you some sort of discount. Not only that but if the second one that they sent you doesn't work as well then you really should CALL. Speaking to a representative over the phone can be sometimes cumbersome and annoying but I find it's worth it.

I have called places such as Amazon, Newegg, ASUS, and Electronic Arts; all for different reasons. Every time I call I get some sort of deal or they are very willing to help me with my problem. Never have I been left in the dust with some sort of problem. For one example I bought an ASUS motherboard a few years ago and when I built my PC with it, the motherboard completely blew up. I called and they helped my send the Motherboard back to the manufacture and paid for shipping. It turns out that the Mobo had some sort of defect and rather than sending my refurbished Mobo back, they offered me a completely new replacement.

My point is that I agree with you that the sales world has gotten disconnected from the consumer and there is a level of "Not Caring Enough", but I find with enough effort there are good deals to be had and issues waiting to be fixed.

Cheers


----------



## happy hopping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> Can't you just buy those parts off of places like Newegg and Amazon? You seem pretty worked up over a fan controller. I'd say if it really took that long for you to get the replacement sent you you; you could have called whoever it was your bought the part from and complained. They probably would have refunded you the $$$ or at least given you some sort of discount. Not only that but if the second one that they sent you doesn't work as well then you really should CALL. Speaking to a representative over the phone can be sometimes cumbersome and annoying but I find it's worth it.


The case was bought in Dec. of 2013, I begin to use it in Jan., then in July / Aug., the fan controller fails, and I did call them like you said, but each time I call, there is a different fairy tale. I called 4 times in 4 months, and I don't see the pt. anyway. The replacement doesn't work just like the other guy, so there is a wide spectrum of failure on this fan controller, clearly I am not the only 1.

What's the pt. of another replacement since it is not going to work anyway?
I am buying a Lamptron for $107, that's the only one that has that many chnl. to replace this cheap piece of junk


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> It's pretty intense to do it right so everything fits properly and looks like it's made that way from NZXT.
> 
> You can keep the optical drive cage or chop it down some to open up the interior look. Depending on how you manage the optical drive cage, impacts what you can do with the HDD cage.
> 
> With modern SSDs and multi-terabyte HDDs, you don't need nearly the space for drives as when the case was first released, so either hiding HDDs in the optical cage and mounting SSDs so they look nice, or hiding drives behind the mobo or up in the top is probably the way to go.
> 
> Page 19 of the build log I linked has great pics of how Kaged did the pink one.
> 
> Once mine is all painted and reassembled, I'll make some decisions on how I want to manage the optical drive cage and the mobo tray extension panel.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Is the main reason to do is to fit the radiator inside the case? Or what other, if any other purpose is there of going through all the trouble to do this?
Click to expand...

The main reasons fall into 2 categories . . . .

Aesthetics . . . . . If you have the computer on your left, it lets you see all your goodies inside like a window mod on a stock phantom when placed on your right. It also puts the GPUs facing up so that if you have really nice blocks on them, they are visually featured

Function . . . . . . If you plan to water cool, it lets you use a bigger rad for better cooling, especially if you want to have more than 1 GPU.

It also lets you personalize it so that it's uniquely your creation with very few like it.

Darlene


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happy hopping*
> 
> The case was bought in Dec. of 2013, I begin to use it in Jan., then in July / Aug., the fan controller fails, and I did call them like you said, but each time I call, there is a different fairy tale. I called 4 times in 4 months, and I don't see the pt. anyway. The replacement doesn't work just like the other guy, so there is a wide spectrum of failure on this fan controller, clearly I am not the only 1.
> 
> What's the pt. of another replacement since it is not going to work anyway?
> I am buying a Lamptron for $107, that's the only one that has that many chnl. to replace this cheap piece of junk


I guess if you have put that much effort into it then you are right. It's unfortunate to hear that. One suggestion that I have if you are feeling up for it is to simply remote the controller then and replace it with what ever color Plexiglas. Then you wont just have a useless controller taking up space. It would be pretty easy to do and then you wont have to worry about looking at the broken fan controller.


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The main reasons fall into 2 categories . . . .
> 
> Aesthetics . . . . . If you have the computer on your left, it lets you see all your goodies inside like a window mod on a stock phantom when placed on your right. It also puts the GPUs facing up so that if you have really nice blocks on them, they are visually featured
> 
> Function . . . . . . If you plan to water cool, it lets you use a bigger rad for better cooling, especially if you want to have more than 1 GPU.
> 
> It also lets you personalize it so that it's uniquely your creation with very few like it.
> 
> Darlene


I like it. Those are all really good point. I'm almost at the point where I want to flip my PC lol. I'll wait to see how far you get on yours and then move on from there. I'm excited to see the results.


----------



## Dukem10

Now that im thinking about it i do believe that i belong in this club!


----------



## Bradley1928

Hey guys I just got myself a 630 phantom but ran into a problem...

I have this case;
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-phantom-630-matte-black-full-tower-with-side-window-w-o-psu

and this watercooling kit;
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc-xt-kit

I honestly can't see why they wouldn't fit but I just can't get the damn thing to sit inside the drive bays, the metal plate on the bottom just doesn't seem to fit, what am I doing wrong?
I can get the reservoir in, requires me palm hand hitting it in but It gets in. but there doesn't feel like theres enough room for the plate, any ideas guys?

I've been trying for hours and I just can't seem to get it to fit, I've never done water cooling before so maybe I'm being a little soft in areas or not pushing hard enough...

Anyone else have this case and the single bay reservoir with the fitted pump because I'd really really love your help on this!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradley1928*
> 
> Hey guys I just got myself a 630 phantom but ran into a problem...
> 
> I have this case;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-phantom-630-matte-black-full-tower-with-side-window-w-o-psu
> 
> and this watercooling kit;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc-xt-kit
> 
> I honestly can't see why they wouldn't fit but I just can't get the damn thing to sit inside the drive bays, the metal plate on the bottom just doesn't seem to fit, what am I doing wrong?
> I can get the reservoir in, requires me palm hand hitting it in but It gets in. but there doesn't feel like theres enough room for the plate, any ideas guys?
> 
> I've been trying for hours and I just can't seem to get it to fit, I've never done water cooling before so maybe I'm being a little soft in areas or not pushing hard enough...
> 
> Anyone else have this case and the single bay reservoir with the fitted pump because I'd really really love your help on this!


That Alphacool stuff is pretty cheaply made, you don't want to have any pressures on it or it will eventually crack/leak.

If you can't pry the optical drive cage with 2 hands to where it's a little wider so the res assembly slips in, and check that it is a width issue, not a height issue, once the plate is installed . . . . . . Send the cooling kit back and go with an aio setup until you can do a custom loop.


----------



## Bradley1928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That Alphacool stuff is pretty cheaply made, you don't want to have any pressures on it or it will eventually crack/leak.
> 
> If you can't pry the optical drive cage with 2 hands to where it's a little wider so the res assembly slips in, and check that it is a width issue, not a height issue, once the plate is installed . . . . . . Send the cooling kit back and go with an aio setup until you can do a custom loop.


I will when I get home from work after today. It should fit cause the kit has a groove from the metal plate. I can fit the reservoir without the plate fine and the plate isn't any wider so its definitely not a width issue.

I think I'll try to bend the metal a bit to make room for the plate, push the pump further in to allow it to be flusher or try to screw the plate onto the reservoir from under the drive bay wide holders.

I'd love to know if anyone else has this case+res combo.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That Alphacool stuff is pretty cheaply made, you don't want to have any pressures on it or it will eventually crack/leak.
> 
> If you can't pry the optical drive cage with 2 hands to where it's a little wider so the res assembly slips in, and check that it is a width issue, not a height issue, once the plate is installed . . . . . . Send the cooling kit back and go with an aio setup until you can do a custom loop.


suggesting an all in one over a custom loop in my mind is silly, then again I have not had good luck with all in ones. Weak pumps, cheap rads, and high failure rate. The only thing I see for improvement on that kit is the fans, pump and possibly res as he is having trouble with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradley1928*
> 
> Hey guys I just got myself a 630 phantom but ran into a problem...
> 
> I have this case;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-phantom-630-matte-black-full-tower-with-side-window-w-o-psu
> 
> and this watercooling kit;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc-xt-kit
> 
> I honestly can't see why they wouldn't fit but I just can't get the damn thing to sit inside the drive bays, the metal plate on the bottom just doesn't seem to fit, what am I doing wrong?
> I can get the reservoir in, requires me palm hand hitting it in but It gets in. but there doesn't feel like theres enough room for the plate, any ideas guys?
> 
> I've been trying for hours and I just can't seem to get it to fit, I've never done water cooling before so maybe I'm being a little soft in areas or not pushing hard enough...
> 
> Anyone else have this case and the single bay reservoir with the fitted pump because I'd really really love your help on this!


You should not have to get a hammer to fit a 5.25 inch unit in the drive bay. I am unfamiliar with this res unit so could you please take pictures of the issue if possible? What purpose does this metal plate serve?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That Alphacool stuff is pretty cheaply made, you don't want to have any pressures on it or it will eventually crack/leak.
> 
> If you can't pry the optical drive cage with 2 hands to where it's a little wider so the res assembly slips in, and check that it is a width issue, not a height issue, once the plate is installed . . . . . . Send the cooling kit back and go with an aio setup until you can do a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> suggesting an all in one over a custom loop in my mind is silly, then again I have not had good luck with all in ones. Weak pumps, cheap rads, and high failure rate. The only thing I see for improvement on that kit is the fans, pump and possibly res as he is having trouble with it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradley1928*
> 
> Hey guys I just got myself a 630 phantom but ran into a problem...
> 
> I have this case;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-phantom-630-matte-black-full-tower-with-side-window-w-o-psu
> 
> and this watercooling kit;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc-xt-kit
> 
> I honestly can't see why they wouldn't fit but I just can't get the damn thing to sit inside the drive bays, the metal plate on the bottom just doesn't seem to fit, what am I doing wrong?
> I can get the reservoir in, requires me palm hand hitting it in but It gets in. but there doesn't feel like theres enough room for the plate, any ideas guys?
> 
> I've been trying for hours and I just can't seem to get it to fit, I've never done water cooling before so maybe I'm being a little soft in areas or not pushing hard enough...
> 
> Anyone else have this case and the single bay reservoir with the fitted pump because I'd really really love your help on this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should not have to get a hammer to fit a 5.25 inch unit in the drive bay. I am unfamiliar with this res unit so could you please take pictures of the issue if possible? What purpose does this metal plate serve?
Click to expand...

The metal plate on that unit supports the pump behind the res, since the pump just has plastic spigots that stick thru bushings in the back wall of the res.

It's a low-bucks setup, and truly not particularly preferable to something like the new Swiftec units. . . . . or even a Kraken61 or similar.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The metal plate on that unit supports the pump behind the res, since the pump just has plastic spigots that stick thru bushings in the back wall of the res.
> 
> It's a low-bucks setup, and truly not particularly preferable to something like the new Swiftec units. . . . . or even a Kraken61 or similar.


The swiftech units are nice but they are pretty much the ONLY all in one/prefilled unit i would recommend. The rads to the best of my knowledge are not aluminum garbage and the pump actually has more power then an old guy blowing into a tube.

Bradley, is using a dremel an option to make the metal plate fit properly? it goes without saying it will most likely void the warranty of the res.
If so you could just use a heavy grit grinding wheel to file down the edges.


----------



## IT Diva

So I've been working on the reverse Phantom project while I wait on parts for Diva's Dementia, and it's looking pretty nice.

I was able to cut out the bottom panel last weekend, and get the last of the chassis parts painted.

Now that the paint has had a week to set, it was time to do a complete trial assembly with all the screws and fasteners in place and tightened, and the plastic parts checked for fitment.

Everything went together as expected, solid and tighter than original, since I replaced all the rivets I drilled out with M3X6 stainless steel screws and nylon insert locking nuts.

Everything can come apart and be reassembled with ease now.

I left the optical drive cage pretty much as it was originally for now. I'll think about cutting it down or shorter when I have a better idea on what I want to put in it.

Once I decide on the drive cage mods, I'll be able to plan what I might do to extend the mobo panel forward to fill the gap that would otherwise be covered by the original HDD cage.

Here's the chassis, essentially complete: . . . . Well, except for the glass in the window . . .





Here's a view of the lower rad mount plate installed . . . this added a lot of rigidity to the chassis, even with the cutout for the rad:

]

Here's the mobo tray where it attaches to the top panel, . . . takes a lot of grinding to get the rolled lips off the fan holes and the dimples removed from the small holes so it fits up flush and flat.



Here's a side view where you can see the polished aluminum angle to secure the mobo tray at the bottom



And what used to be the main side, is now the cable management side . . (the top just needed to be snapped down, it fits fine)



And with the rad in place:



Darlene


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Looks like some excellent work. Cant wait to see what goes in it for parts


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Looks like some excellent work. *Cant wait to see what goes in it for parts*


Neither can I ! . . . . . .

I started the project a while back with the plan of moving my daily driver rig, which sits to my left, into it . . . . and replacing the heavy V10 air cooling with liquid.

Simple, I told myself . . . . . . .

The guts from the build that used to be in this case went into my Phantom 820 case for the "Tropical Frost" chiller build, leaving this case empty for the reversing project. . . . . But . . .

Then I started the "Diva's Dementia", big Caselabs chiller build, and since it's a reverse ATX layout, it will probably become my daily driver.

So at this point, and since the Double D build is sucking up all my funds, it may not be until that build is done and becomes my daily driver that I decide what to do in this R-ATX case.

I also have to do a refresh on my Switch 810 build, so that would then also trickle down some watercooling bits and an Asus Matrix 7970 GPU that would be very useful for this build, or I could leave my aging daily driver as it is in its red phantom case, and put something a little newer, but not real hi-end in here . . . . . .

Looks like I have the whole next year's work all layed out already . . .

I'll have to keep watching the marketplace for good deals . . .

Darlene


----------



## Maxkulik

So this is just going to be a quick update on my NZXT PlayerPower Machine. I have been out of town for the last couple of days so I have not had a chance to make this post until now. Basically what I have done is purchased the NZXT Kraken G10 GPU water cooling bracket. I used my old NZXT Kraken X13 closed loop with the bracket. So far it looks and works pretty well. At this point I am just trying to figure out how to use the CAM software with the 2 water coolers. When I get the software working I'll be sure to post some temps and what not.

Now for the best part, pics!


























As far as future changes go:

I already currently have another HP Pavilion 22bw 21.5 inch monitor coming in the mail. That will (should) be here on Monday the 23rd. Then I will be buying a third one once I have the money. So after that I will not have that tiny little monitor in my build at all. Also another good thing to point out is that I will not be keeping this double closed loop cooling system for too much longer. Once I have enough money for that third monitor, I will be purchasing another EVGA GeForce GTX 760. Then once I have the third monitor and the second graphics card, I will also be buying a open loop kit to keep the cards cool. For the time being I am planing on keeping the cpu cooled by the NZXT Kraken X60 until I get myself familiarized with open loop cooling.

After that I will start upgrading the smaller stuff like my Keyboard and mouse. Right now I am using the Microsoft sidewinder Mouse and keyboard. I really like both and I am not looking forward to be upgrading them, but I have had this keyboard and mouse for about 4 1/2 years now and it's just time to part ways. I have been looking into the Razor BlackVidow Chroma for keyboard.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

OK first question. What power supply is that and did it come with the white cables? those things look NICE
EDIT: got it. looked at the sig rig


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> OK first question. What power supply is that and did it come with the white cables? those things look NICE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> OK first question. What power supply is that and did it come with the white cables? those things look NICE
> EDIT: got it. looked at the sig rig


Yeah, I was going to say you can always look at my build list. I am always updating it. If you are still wondering, it does come with those white cables. It was an NZXT full modular PSU.


----------



## Jack102658

What do you guys think? just finished making my NZXT led logo


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack102658*
> 
> What do you guys think? just finished making my NZXT led logo


How did you make that? I was looking into doing that with my PSU Cover but I didn't know where to start?\
EDIT: By the way, It looks really cool!


----------



## Jack102658

a


----------



## Jack102658

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> How did you make that? I was looking into doing that with my PSU Cover but I didn't know where to start?\
> EDIT: By the way, It looks really cool!


Thanks a lot!









Its really nothing to difficult if I can do it im sure anyone else will be fine. I started by measuring up a piece of strong card to the right size and shape, then I printed out the NZXT logo and simply taped it to the card. I then used the sharpest knife I had and cut through the logo as a stencil through the card. I had already bought some carbon tape to cover the card, I wraped the card in the tape as tight as possible, make sure its tight or else the nzxt cut out left wrinkled patches. To attach it to my case I have just got some strong Velcro holding up, then put an led strip behind it to light it up









I love the way there is no sign of the logo when the pc is off and when you turn it on it shows up so clearly. Good luck with yours if you have a go!


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack102658*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really nothing to difficult if I can do it im sure anyone else will be fine. I started by measuring up a piece of strong card to the right size and shape, then I printed out the NZXT logo and simply taped it to the card. I then used the sharpest knife I had and cut through the logo as a stencil through the card. I had already bought some carbon tape to cover the card, I wraped the card in the tape as tight as possible, make sure its tight or else the nzxt cut out left wrinkled patches. To attach it to my case I have just got some strong Velcro holding up, then put an led strip behind it to light it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way there is no sign of the logo when the pc is off and when you turn it on it shows up so clearly. Good luck with yours if you have a go!


Oh, I see what you did. See that may not work for me because I am not using any sort of like tape or film over my PSU cover. I would have to find some sort of white film or something to create the same effect.


----------



## Maxkulik

Has anyone here ever used the NZXT Grid+ inside the NZXT Phantom with the built in Fan controller? Is it possible to somehow use the Grid+ with the Fan controller on the top of the case w/out loosing the features and functionality of the CAM software (Data such as RPMs and Speed). I would like to use the GRID+ but I don't want the fan controller on the top of the case to be useless.

Does anyone know what My options might be?

I feel like if I use the Grid+ and then wire the fan outputs to the controller on the top of the case and then the controller to the fans, The CAM software will not recognize the speed or RPM's of the fans. Then at the same time I don't want the controller on the top of the case to be completely useless.

Is there some sort of cover that I can buy to replace the fan controller if I end up just not using it at all?


----------



## BoredErica

Hi,

Is anybody able to confirm that Noctua 120mm/140mm case fans fit inside the Phantom Full Tower? I also barely crammed in a dust filter to the intake with a NZXT fan, not sure if a Noctua will change things up or not.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146068

I'd like to double check to be sure... And which version of the Noctua fan should I get? Should I just use the PWN version (which I think) allows me to use the Phantom's fan controller? I dunno if the controller can take the fan down to ULN level of the ULN version though.

Thanks!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is anybody able to confirm that Noctua 120mm/140mm case fans fit inside the Phantom Full Tower? I also barely crammed in a dust filter to the intake with a NZXT fan, not sure if a Noctua will change things up or not.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146068
> 
> I'd like to double check to be sure... And which version of the Noctua fan should I get? Should I just use the PWN version (which I think) allows me to use the Phantom's fan controller? I dunno if the controller can take the fan down to ULN level of the ULN version though.
> 
> Thanks!


All 120 and 140mm fans will work in the original Phantom case without any issues at all.


----------



## Maxkulik

That moment when you finish your PC build Battle Station and you have become PC master race:


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> That moment when you finish your PC build Battle Station and you have become PC master race:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


next thing on your to buy list should be a real nice monitor stand. Although for being stock stands they look like they line up real nice as is.







Good work


----------



## Maxkulik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> next thing on your to buy list should be a real nice monitor stand. Although for being stock stands they look like they line up real nice as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work


Yeah, a monitor stand would be nice for cable management too. It would give me a good and easy way to wrap all the cables up. You don't even want to see what my desk behind my monitors looks like right now







.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxkulik*
> 
> Yeah, a monitor stand would be nice for cable management too. It would give me a good and easy way to wrap all the cables up. You don't even want to see what my desk behind my monitors looks like right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can only imagine as mine is a pretty dirty mess as well. I have my battery backup beneath my left most monitor on top of my desk so ALL of the power cables are running behind there lol.


----------



## oIXo

Such beautiful mods. I love the ones with the red case and blue accents...


----------



## ncmandolfo

Hey guys id love some advice! Can anyone confirm that you can see the 120mm rad fans on a top mounted corsair h100i (no 200mm) with the NZXT side window. I am currently deciding what fans to get, as the stock H100i fans are simply too loud for me







. I love the look of corsairs sp120's and would pick up a pair, but first I want to make sure you can see them with the side window with ease. If you can't see the rad fans with the window then I will likely go with a more silent fan like the gentle typhoons and paint them black. Also if you guys know any good silent 120mm fans Id love if you could throw me some names.








Thanks


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncmandolfo*
> 
> Hey guys id love some advice! Can anyone confirm that you can see the 120mm rad fans on a top mounted corsair h100i (no 200mm) with the NZXT side window. I am currently deciding what fans to get, as the stock H100i fans are simply too loud for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I love the look of corsairs sp120's and would pick up a pair, but first I want to make sure you can see them with the side window with ease. If you can't see the rad fans with the window then I will likely go with a more silent fan like the gentle typhoons and paint them black. Also if you guys know any good silent 120mm fans Id love if you could throw me some names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Are you doing a push pull config, push, or pull? If you want to see the fans from the side window I can only assume you're doing some sort of config involving push and exhausting out the top. That correct? also where is your computer in relation to where people will be viewing it. For example, my computer is actually above my monitors for easy access and viewing pleasures. but some people have their computers on their desk level with their monitor or on the floor. this info would help.


----------



## erikblazer

On these casesis the 360 radiator, is there an adaprt plate that i can buy?

I saw the diy ones but i dint have access to tbat stuff


----------



## ncmandolfo

Quote:


> Are you doing a push pull config, push, or pull? If you want to see the fans from the side window I can only assume you're doing some sort of config involving push and exhausting out the top. That correct? also where is your computer in relation to where people will be viewing it. For example, my computer is actually above my monitors for easy access and viewing pleasures. but some people have their computers on their desk level with their monitor or on the floor. this info would help. thumb.gif


I am running a strictly push config at the moment (exhausting out the top), sorry I forgot to mention it...how stupid of me. Also, my computer is sitting on the ground for the time being, as it is simply to large to fit on my small desk







I am not concerned with how the fans look if you can't EASILY see them from a straight on view, if one needs to get their face close to my window and look up to see the fans I really don't care what they look like along as they are black.


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Hello,

I was wondering in which Phantom case all of this would fit:
AMD FX 8350 Black Edition Processor
AMD R9 290X Sapphire Vapor X Tri X GPU
Crosshair V Formula Z mobo
16 GB corsair vengeance RAM
Seasonic 750W PSU
1 HDD and 2 SSD's
Swiftech H240-X liquid cooler

I would take the 820 but it seems like overkill for me, it's too big really


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OostBlokBoys*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering in which Phantom case all of this would fit:
> AMD FX 8350 Black Edition Processor
> AMD R9 290X Sapphire Vapor X Tri X GPU
> Crosshair V Formula Z mobo
> 16 GB corsair vengeance RAM
> Seasonic 750W PSU
> 1 HDD and 2 SSD's
> Swiftech H240-X liquid cooler
> 
> I would take the 820 but it seems like overkill for me, it's too big really


Pretty much any phantom case should fit these items, the only special things I would double check before buying is

radiator compatibility (most if not all phantoms should support dual 120, or dual 140)
Check length of 8 pin cpu connector to reach from bottom of case to the top of motherboard.


----------



## OostBlokBoys

I was thinking about getting the NZXT Phantom until someone on a different forum pointed out many flaws.

If we are talking about the old NZXT Phantom then its terrible.
I had one and i hated it many reasons for that but some of those are
Cheap and nasty feeling and looking plastic that sketch super easy and is impossible to keep clean both from dust and fingerprints.
The front and top fans are NZXT own 192mm fans so you cant use ANY fans other then their fans and you cant use anything other then 120mm if you want to change the fans.
The 192mm fans does not have very high static so almost no air goes in through the front there should have been an option to mount dual 120mm or 140mm fans but nope only a single 120mm can be mounted.
The overall quality of the case is not all that great as i broke the door off just by opening it and that happend less then half a year after i bought it.
The case is not very well thought out as you cant use the side fan if you have a tall heatsink the case should have been just 3mm wider and there would have been no problem.
The rear top fan would hit the tubes on any 120mm/140mm AIO cooler if you mount it on the back and those fans should also have been just 3mm higher and the problem whould have been fixed.
You cant remove the HDD cages they are fixed which is a pain in the butt.
There are no places to mount SSD behind the motherboard so you need to either use ductape to mount them or use a whole HDD cage slot.
*
Does anyone know if these problems were fixed in the newer versions of the Phantom?
*

Irrelevant, I chose 530 over regular Phantom.


----------



## Maxkulik

Hey all! I am currently selling my gaming rig. You can go to my account if you would like to see some pictures and a full list of the parts and things that I have done to it. I am looking to get about $1,500 for it. I will not ship and I live in the South East side of Wisconsin. If you are interested or have any other questions, send me a PM.


----------



## machausta

Like a bad penny I've turned up again...

I want to move into water cooling, and I want something decent that I can take from build to build and run video cards on etc...

Here's my upgrade list:

i3-4370
ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
G.Skill Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2800 Memory
Asus Radeon R9 280 3GB DirectCU II Video Card

I would like to run a 240mm up top and a 120mm in back, but I've never done anything with water cooling before. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## RooTxBeeR

I have this case. As much as I love it. The top of the tower is horribly designed. When I removed it, I started getting such better airflow from the 2 top fans compared to before. It really starved my case from breathing.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Yeah, I was looking at maybe getting their 200 mm fan, but then I saw the 230mm, and it moved a bit more with less noise, so i picked it up... :/ but yeah.. apparently the holes dont line up. :/
> 
> Haha, I think ill head back and grab the 200mm then!


I have the Phantom 820 and the Spectre Pro 230mm holes line up on the side panel just fine. It has holes for 200mm. And yes, I actually have one installed in my side panel. The 230mm just won't work in the top or front panel is all.


----------



## ComJak

Can anyone confirm that 2 Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mms can fit in the top spots for the phantom?

Thanks!


----------



## KedarWolf

No, 200mm Spectre Pros won't fit in the front or top but one will in the stock side panel. Spectre Pro 230mm will fit in the stock side panel as well. I'm RMAing my 200mm Spectre Pros back to Newegg as incompatible.


----------



## ghombo

Hello guys. I recently ordered a regular Phantom 630 but recieved a P630 Windowed Edition instead. I mainly chose this case for the air cooling thermal performance, but I'm worried the Windowed Edition won't perform as well due to the lack of a side fan.

Could anyone here let me know about the air cooling performance of the full window edition of the Phantom 630?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComJak*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that 2 Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mms can fit in the top spots for the phantom?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually, I was referring to the Phantom 820. Regular Phantom I don't know.


----------



## BlackPhantomBF3Computer

I'm planning on buying a Corsair h75 cooler and i was wondering if anyone knew if it fits in the Phantom? I feel like it would hit the plastic on the fan above.


----------



## augustusSW

Does anybody know if an NH-D15 heatsink would fit in this case, all the measurements i've done seem to say Yes.

But it would be close and I get a feeling something will get in the way.

I am worried about the Height, and potentially taking off the side panel 200/230mm fan


----------



## fx63007850

does anyone know where i could fit a 3rd rad which will be a 35mm thick 240

also my picture is missing my second gpu


----------



## duncanb09

Just got the 630 Windowed Edition in White, starting the mods for my Arthas (Lich King) themed build.


----------



## arg0n

hello i'm looking for the phantom 630..
can i get a 360x55 rad in top and also put a dual res in 5,25bay?

Inviato dal mio One S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## reset1101

Hi, I have a question for the Phantom 630 owners, although maybe other Phatom model owners can help me too. Im interested in this case:

https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/125-phantom-630-window-edition.html

Id like to know if it has any vibration problems, specially with hard drives. In the past I read a review of the 810 I think it was, and they said that the hard drive trays were bad quality and they vibrated a lot.

Can you please confirm? Im a silence freak and things like this are very important to me.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi, I have a question for the Phantom 630 owners, although maybe other Phatom model owners can help me too. Im interested in this case:
> 
> https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/125-phantom-630-window-edition.html
> 
> Id like to know if it has any vibration problems, specially with hard drives. In the past I read a review of the 810 I think it was, and they said that the hard drive trays were bad quality and they vibrated a lot.
> 
> Can you please confirm? Im a silence freak and things like this are very important to me.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I haven't posted in here in forever. My nzxt phantom is still running, balls to the wall and keeps asking for more. It took a few months and a couple grand to build, but I can't be happier with it. Honestly, if you're that hard core into silence, I'd suggest all SSD drives or using rubber gaskets or washers between the platter drives and the trays. That's in any case, not just NZXTs.


----------



## ThomasD

They will fit in the 820 if you are willing to trim some sheet metal. Nothing drastic, about half-fingernail sized bits here and there. I have a Spectre Pro 200 in the front and two in the top. Took about 30 minutes, working slowly with a Dremel, some cut off discs, and then a grinding wheel to smooth things out.


----------



## ToxicDocter

how did you get the red on there


----------



## ToxicDocter

how did you get the red on the case


----------



## blanco001787

just wondering if i mount a EATX on the phantom 820 can i fit 2 rads or not ? because i am looking in to one and i do not know if to go with a regular atx or eatx mobo and probably will run a 1200 or 1500 PSU and i really dont know if i can fit 2 rads in that configuration. sorry for the stupid question but i really need to know before i buy the motherboard


----------



## oIXo

I'm thinking of going back to a full white mod .... If you guys know nice white based rigs on this case I'd like to peak at them !

Also anyone ordered from V1 Tech here before ? I'm thinking of getting a GPU backplate from them...


----------



## refirendum

add me? Phantom 240


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refirendum*
> 
> add me? Phantom 240
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see a logitech G27








What games you race?


----------



## machausta

Xander do you play on iracing at all?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machausta*
> 
> Xander do you play on iracing at all?


not really. haven't gotten into it. buddy of mine in NY does and he seems to like it but i have no desire to.


----------



## refirendum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *refirendum*
> 
> add me? Phantom 240
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a logitech G27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What games you race?
Click to expand...

LFS, assetto Corsa.


----------



## R0$ch

Just noticed today my white Phantom case started yellowing








Seems that after 5 years the ABS plastic started to age more rapidly, although I always kept it in a non-smoking environment and protected from direct sunlight. The hinged door and the painted metal is still original white, everything else made of plastic is yellowish. Anyone else has this issue? How did you fix it?
Should I try cleaning with hydrogen peroxide?... at least I know it workes with yellowed LEGO parts.


----------



## shazamknight

I have the NZXT Phantom PHAN-003RD, and was curious If I could take the centermost 3.5" HDD shell out and mount a 120mm Radiator in that spot for my GPU. If so, how well would that even work in you guy's opinions? I'm wanting to keep the top two 200mm fans up there in exhaust mode and I already have a Corsair H80i installed to the rear 120mm fan slot for the CPU so I can't use that.
Any other options you guys can think of?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shazamknight*
> 
> I have the NZXT Phantom PHAN-003RD, and was curious If I could take the centermost 3.5" HDD shell out and mount a 120mm Radiator in that spot for my GPU. If so, how well would that even work in you guy's opinions? I'm wanting to keep the top two 200mm fans up there in exhaust mode and I already have a Corsair H80i installed to the rear 120mm fan slot for the CPU so I can't use that.
> Any other options you guys can think of?


I have done that with my phantom and kept the 5 3.5 bays in the front most cage as they are all occupied.

It works ok as there are (should be) vents there already but you might have to get the drill out to drill a few holes to mount the fan/rad assembly. Some of the air is choked off as the 120mm fan overlaps the vents a bit but it still draws in air for cooling.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch*
> 
> Just noticed today my white Phantom case started yellowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that after 5 years the ABS plastic started to age more rapidly, although I always kept it in a non-smoking environment and protected from direct sunlight. The hinged door and the painted metal is still original white, everything else made of plastic is yellowish. Anyone else has this issue? How did you fix it?
> Should I try cleaning with hydrogen peroxide?... at least I know it workes with yellowed LEGO parts.


Try and let me know how it goes, Please. If anything I can replace the panels for you for trying it out for me.


----------



## fx63007850

has anyone taken the drive bays out on the 630


----------



## tomad

thank u all for inspiration


----------



## reptileexperts

Swiftech H220 x2 Prestige confirmed as compatible via replacing the 200mm fans on top.


----------



## PerfectCoffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R0$ch*
> 
> Just noticed today my white Phantom case started yellowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that after 5 years the ABS plastic started to age more rapidly, although I always kept it in a non-smoking environment and protected from direct sunlight. The hinged door and the painted metal is still original white, everything else made of plastic is yellowish. Anyone else has this issue? How did you fix it?
> Should I try cleaning with hydrogen peroxide?... at least I know it workes with yellowed LEGO parts.


Have you tried hydrogen peroxide?







I have the same problem


----------



## Biiscaa

Just wondering on some clarification as sadly the FN-200RB and FS-200 Fans have been discontinued









seeing ont he homepage of this club owner it says the H100 fits onto the top of the case, willt he H100i also fit ? thanks in advance ^^


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biiscaa*
> 
> Just wondering on some clarification as sadly the FN-200RB and FS-200 Fans have been discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seeing ont he homepage of this club owner it says the H100 fits onto the top of the case, willt he H100i also fit ? thanks in advance ^^


Seeing how it has the same footprint as the H100, I believe it will fit.


----------



## By-Jokese

Hi! I'm planing a summer project for modding my NZXT Phantom white. The idea is to add a custom full window to the case with some custom lighting and some case painting. I have mostly all planned except for the window.

I started searching for materials and acrilycs. But I found many types of acrylics and materials...
I want a full clear, (like glass) panel.

*What Acrilyc should I use? Do you know any online store for custom cutting?* I found this: http://www.modulor.de but the images are so low cuality I cant appreciate the quality and effect on them.

Is Acrylic Glass XT the correct one? *What thickness would be the best?*

I'm from Spain, so a shop in EU would be appreciated.

Tips are also welcome









Thanks!


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Jokese*
> 
> Hi! I'm planing a summer project for modding my NZXT Phantom white. The idea is to add a custom full window to the case with some custom lighting and some case painting. I have mostly all planned except for the window.
> 
> I started searching for materials and acrilycs. But I found many types of acrylics and materials...
> I want a full clear, (like glass) panel.
> 
> *What Acrilyc should I use? Do you know any online store for custom cutting?* I found this: http://www.modulor.de but the images are so low cuality I cant appreciate the quality and effect on them.
> 
> Is Acrylic Glass XT the correct one? *What thickness would be the best?*
> 
> I'm from Spain, so a shop in EU would be appreciated.
> 
> Tips are also welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Side windows are super easy in a lot of the NZXT cases, as the side panels effectively have a " J " track at the top and bottom. that fits a piece of standard 1/4" (6.35mm) glass nicely.

Just cut out the design you like, dress the edges, repaint as necessary, and pop in the full glass panel. . . .

Except for waiting for paint to dry, takes about half a day for me to window most NZXT cases . . .

My Phantom 820 chiller build:



And a reverse ATX original Phantom:



Darlene


----------



## reaver83

Anyone looking to sell their original phantom for cheap? Messed up on my build, didn't allow for the top fans, and now I need the back panel and Motherboard panel to finish mine


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Anyone looking to sell their original phantom for cheap? Messed up on my build, didn't allow for the top fans, and now I need the back panel and Motherboard panel to finish mine


oh no! surely someone can help you out. If I still had my Phantom id help you out but I no longer have it. Good luck.


----------



## MrKJ

Hello lads,

I've just got a quick 'quality' question about the case:
I own an NZXT Phantom in black (since 2010), and since a few weeks I am experiencing some weird troubles with my front mounted mic/headphone jacks. Every time I am on Skype/TS I get complaints by my friends that my microphone sounds broken, just like a razor buzzing really loud. This only happens when:

I put the system under load -> Fans speed up
There is sound playing from the headphones at the same time as I am using the microphone -> e.g. during gaming
Both together
Now, I have tried troubleshooting everything, the mic is fine and the jacks work flawlessly under any other conditions.
Thus I have NO idea what exactly is causing it and I was wondering if any of you had a similar issue? Is it maybe the front panel that became wobbly over time or is there static interference when the headphones put out sound while the mic is recording? Vibrations? I am really bummed out, because I have moved my system to a new case and even bought new headphones before I realized that it only occurs under the circumstances listed above.

TL;DR: Weird mic noises heard by friends whenever I play a game (-> Put the system under load with fan speeds up + audio output via headphones simultaneously to mic recording) and the headphones + mic are plugged into the front panel jacks.

Thanks for any advice or help whatsoever








Cheers KJ


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> Hello lads,
> 
> I've just got a quick 'quality' question about the case:
> I own an NZXT Phantom in black (since 2010), and since a few weeks I am experiencing some weird troubles with my front mounted mic/headphone jacks. Every time I am on Skype/TS I get complaints by my friends that my microphone sounds broken, just like a razor buzzing really loud. This only happens when:
> 
> I put the system under load -> Fans speed up
> There is sound playing from the headphones at the same time as I am using the microphone -> e.g. during gaming
> Both together
> Now, I have tried troubleshooting everything, the mic is fine and the jacks work flawlessly under any other conditions.
> Thus I have NO idea what exactly is causing it and I was wondering if any of you had a similar issue? Is it maybe the front panel that became wobbly over time or is there static interference when the headphones put out sound while the mic is recording? Vibrations? I am really bummed out, because I have moved my system to a new case and even bought new headphones before I realized that it only occurs under the circumstances listed above.
> 
> TL;DR: Weird mic noises heard by friends whenever I play a game (-> Put the system under load with fan speeds up + audio output via headphones simultaneously to mic recording) and the headphones + mic are plugged into the front panel jacks.
> 
> Thanks for any advice or help whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers KJ


That is a odd issue, that to me sounds like 1 of 3 things.

1. The fan controller is going bad.
2. Bad usb panel/audio panel
3. A bad ground either in the system or socket.

Please try using the motherboard ports to see if it comes up again with the fans on high and report back to me please


----------



## MrKJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> That is a odd issue, that to me sounds like 1 of 3 things.
> 
> 1. The fan controller is going bad.
> 2. Bad usb panel/audio panel
> 3. A bad ground either in the system or socket.
> 
> Please try using the motherboard ports to see if it comes up again with the fans on high and report back to me please


I just did some tests again, the rear outputs form the ASUS mobo work fine.
This is what I found: The front jacks are flawless with mic and headphone transmissions UNTIL I start a game. Not depending on the fan speed at all that I can set manually with the front controller.

So. Still no idea what is causing this exactly. It has to be a voltage thing, right? I am in a bit of a dilemma here, because my mobo is filled up with the speaker setup and I was relying on the front jacks for my headphones..


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKJ*
> 
> I just did some tests again, the rear outputs form the ASUS mobo work fine.
> This is what I found: The front jacks are flawless with mic and headphone transmissions UNTIL I start a game. Not depending on the fan speed at all that I can set manually with the front controller.
> 
> So. Still no idea what is causing this exactly. It has to be a voltage thing, right? I am in a bit of a dilemma here, because my mobo is filled up with the speaker setup and I was relying on the front jacks for my headphones..


Pm me your address and the color of the case,so I can replace the audio panel for you.


----------



## bkngo

Well team,

It's been fun. I upgraded to a Thermaltake P5 for a 480 rad watercooling build


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkngo*
> 
> Well team,
> 
> It's been fun. I upgraded to a Thermaltake P5 for a 480 rad watercooling build


Nothing wrong with a 480 rad in a Phantom watercooling build . . . .

Having both the P5 and Phantom, I'm not sure it's much of an upgrade . . . . . . Just a different platform.

Darlene


----------



## bkngo

nice... just wanted to go with a different route. I have not built a new computer for myself since 2011. The P5 inspired me to jump into watercooling.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkngo*
> 
> nice... just wanted to go with a different route. I have not built a new computer for myself since 2011. The P5 inspired me to jump into watercooling.


It is a pretty easy platform to work from for a basic build.


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Anyone looking to sell their original phantom for cheap? Messed up on my build, didn't allow for the top fans, and now I need the back panel and Motherboard panel to finish mine
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! surely someone can help you out. If I still had my Phantom id help you out but I no longer have it. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, I imagine I'll have to remake the back panel from scratch to fix my problem, shouldn't be too difficult with a welder


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Anyone looking to sell their original phantom for cheap? Messed up on my build, didn't allow for the top fans, and now I need the back panel and Motherboard panel to finish mine
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! surely someone can help you out. If I still had my Phantom id help you out but I no longer have it. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I imagine I'll have to remake the back panel from scratch to fix my problem, shouldn't be too difficult with a welder
Click to expand...

Did you try a Want To Buy posting in the OCN marketplace?


----------



## reaver83

Not really cause realistically, I couldnt afford to buy a whole one, and I doubt anyone wants to sell just pieces


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I imagine I'll have to remake the back panel from scratch to fix my problem, shouldn't be too difficult with a welder


Yeah it shouldn't be too difficult providing tools.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Did you try a Want To Buy posting in the OCN marketplace?


good idea! maybe @xD3aDPooLx could help him out, possibly,maybe has an old Phantom kicking around?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Yeah it shouldn't be too difficult providing tools.
> good idea! maybe @xD3aDPooLx could help him out, possibly,maybe has an old Phantom kicking around?


I may have a few here and there


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I may have a few here and there


Hopefully you guys can work something out. I miss my Phantom but I still have Erakith's Switch 810, maybe I need to do a rebuild of it.


----------



## reaver83

Well if you want to look around, mine is the original model with the first revision to have USB3.0 front panel USB ports. Doesn't matter the color cause its getting cut and painted anyways. Need the Motherboard tray and back panel


----------



## nersty

A little late to this party but I put this together for my wife about a year ago. (Ignore the old gpu.. it is running a 380x now).


----------



## Biiscaa

My fan controller LED has started to flash with the 2 little fans that came with the case that reside over the HDD docking trays, is this an error with me or is the fan controller dying ?


----------



## hahahah

Does anyone knows what case is this


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hopefully you guys can work something out. I miss my Phantom but I still have Erakith's Switch 810, maybe I need to do a rebuild of it.


If you still have that S810 from him, I would love to take it off your hands and put it to good use.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biiscaa*
> 
> My fan controller LED has started to flash with the 2 little fans that came with the case that reside over the HDD docking trays, is this an error with me or is the fan controller dying ?


Check the fan cables, sometimes the pins are all the way in the fans. If that doesnt fix it, please contact our support team for a replacement support.nzxt.com


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> If you still have that S810 from him, I would love to take it off your hands and put it to good use.


I appreciate the offer bud but I can't imagine parting with it. It's the only thing I have left of him. The case is sitting flat packed nice and safe. Actually considering tinkering with it and go dual 2011 xeon for fun. hmm R-ATX dual E5 2670 in the 810 would interesting... I'll share if or how.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I appreciate the offer bud but I can't imagine parting with it. It's the only thing I have left of him. The case is sitting flat packed nice and safe. Actually considering tinkering with it and go dual 2011 xeon for fun. hmm R-ATX dual E5 2670 in the 810 would interesting... I'll share if or how.


I know it means alot to you, too. But if that day comes up, I would love to showcase it here at the office.


----------



## pavlysik

Hi guys,

I've been running a NZXT Phantom case for some time now and would like to better optimize it as I feel it is not running cool enough. Could you please take a look at my setup and let me know if this looks like an optimized setup or should I change the fans and how.
I appreciate it!

I currently have an H105 Extreme AIO with the radiator mounted on top in a PUSH/PULL config using the top case fans as the Pull and Radiator Fans as the Push.
What I was thinking was to get a Side 200MM fan as an intake to help get more cooler air in the case as to me, my airflow seems a bit insufficient atm, but I am unsure.



Thanks again!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I know it means alot to you, too. But if that day comes up, I would love to showcase it here at the office.


Thanks man! If that time comes I'll definitely let you know. And thank you for visiting this thread.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thanks man! If that time comes I'll definitely let you know. And thank you for visiting this thread.


I lurk more, just to check in on stuff. I have so many other projects going on, its hard to sit an look some days.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I lurk more, just to check in on stuff. I have so many other projects going on, its hard to sit an look some days.


I hear you. I'm always here.. mobile anyways.. there is not enough time in the day for projects plus work and family life but at least with work i can follow threads and do research whilst on the clock.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I hear you. I'm always here.. mobile anyways.. there is not enough time in the day for projects plus work and family life but at least with work i can follow threads and do research whilst on the clock.


I hear you on that. I've been all over the country in the past 6 months prior to any other year. I have 2 more trips this month too. Meanwhile at home, I have to start my new build, and I have been fixing up my place. New lawns, kitchen, and fence so far. I want to redo my garage with AC, new work bench and new racks. Plus still have to have family time and some gaming.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I hear you on that. I've been all over the country in the past 6 months prior to any other year. I have 2 more trips this month too. Meanwhile at home, I have to start my new build, and I have been fixing up my place. New lawns, kitchen, and fence so far. I want to redo my garage with AC, new work bench and new racks. Plus still have to have family time and some gaming.


Oh man, thankfully i no longer have to travel for work.. besides 1 hour commute into Boston each day but i dont mind that. I still rent so no home improvements here. Actually we are beginning that process shortly(buying a home).. i can only imagine how thing will be then. I'm pushing my current build to top priority so it'll be done for the most part within the next month or two.


----------



## nosliwec

I am finally upgrading my graphics card situation to a new GTX 1060 (when they release). When tax season arrives again, I plan to buy a second 1060 to SLI. My only concern is since my CPU heatsinc is too large for the side fan, I opted with the side window and I have stayed with air cooling. I have all the other fan slots loaded. So my question is: Is there a way to best configure the fans to optimally cool the PC without resorting to water cooling and get SLI? Also, I don't overclock.


----------



## ThomasD

Best approach is probably the usual approach - bottom and front fans as intakes, top and rear as exhausts.

Not sure about that internal tilt fan placement through.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasD*
> 
> Best approach is probably the usual approach - bottom and front fans as intakes, top and rear as exhausts.
> 
> Not sure about that internal tilt fan placement through.


I second this. front/bottom as intake rear/top exhaust. My phantom and Switch were configured this way.


----------



## renx

Guys, I'm about to pick a P630 and have a little question.
I've noticed that the black and the gunmetal side windows are differently shaped.
Is the store selling two different revisions of the case?


----------



## ireniqs

Hello everyone!









I did a small mod today of my Phantom case. After read first post of this thread i pull off big hard drive case for better airflow at bottom. My graphic card (GTX970 G1 Gaming) have now new, better life with lower temps!









And here are results:



Thank you for great tips from all of you!


----------



## PerfectCoffee

ireniqs, where are your hard discs?


----------



## ireniqs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectCoffee*
> 
> ireniqs, where are your hard discs?


Upper right corner, in hdd cage.


----------



## TeslaHUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ireniqs*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a small mod today of my Phantom case. After read first post of this thread i pull off big hard drive case for better airflow at bottom. My graphic card (GTX970 G1 Gaming) have now new, better life with lower temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are results:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for great tips from all of you!


I removed the HDD cages too , and "installed" a 20cm intake fan in front :


----------



## GethPrime

Just got back home after driving 3 hours from Microcenter in Dallas. Installed everything from my old Corsair Carbide Air 540 to my now new NZXT Phantom (white). A hell of a lot quieter will all the fans in silent mode except the 2 Riings on my 212 EVO. Even with all the fans speed maxed out, its roughly close to the noise level of the Corsair 540.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GethPrime*
> 
> Just got back home after driving 3 hours from Microcenter in Dallas. Installed everything from my old Corsair Carbide Air 540 to my now new NZXT Phantom (white). A hell of a lot quieter will all the fans in silent mode except the 2 Riings on my 212 EVO. Even with all the fans speed maxed out, its roughly close to the noise level of the Corsair 540.


That looks sick man!!

I'm not yet a phantom owner, but I felt in love with the design about......eh ~2 years after I build my rig. If I have spare money next time I upgrade CPU+mobo, I will totally get me one of these bad boys.

Local prices be crazy though


----------



## GethPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That looks sick man!!
> 
> I'm not yet a phantom owner, but I felt in love with the design about......eh ~2 years after I build my rig. If I have spare money next time I upgrade CPU+mobo, I will totally get me one of these bad boys.
> 
> Local prices be crazy though


its pretty spacious. max cpu cooler height is 180mm if I remember correctly for that case. Though the standoffs come with their own socket to screw in. However the socket is really easy to mistake for a bolt LOL. Its really quiet. My only real gripe about that case is that the other side panel (not the main one) has a mesh screen which can show the wires a little bit. But Im not too concerned with it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GethPrime*
> 
> its pretty spacious. max cpu cooler height is 180mm if I remember correctly for that case. Though the standoffs come with their own socket to screw in. However the socket is really easy to mistake for a bolt LOL. Its really quiet. My only real gripe about that case is that the other side panel (not the main one) has a mesh screen which can show the wires a little bit. But Im not too concerned with it.


Space isn't the thing I most worry about. As you can see from my current rig, I don't buy top of the line stuff. Mid-high is the tier I usually go for in terms of spending, and I do not do water cooling. So whatever I buy is most likely going to fit in a case like that. If anything, it might be too big to fit into our tiny homes in Asia lol.

Just realized I was not being very specific in my first post. I was mostly interested in the original Phantom White, the one with no model number.

My biggest concern right now is that there seem to be no supply whatsoever in where I live. Local stores sell every model BUT the original. 240, 410, 530, 630, even the 820, man they have them all, but no phantom white in sight. Amazon.US would ship it for roughly $100USD extra, but I obviously don't want that.

When I finally do decide to make the purchase, I will probably ask around the local shops and see if they do custom orders anywhere for a slight additional charge. If that doesn't work out, I might have to settle with the closest-looking one, namely the 410 (it's great and even suits me more than the original in terms of size, but I didn't like how the "color straps" look)


----------



## Neykov

Hey guys, i guess i should be in here too, i bought Phantom 630 with side window gunmetal gray before 2-3 months








How you possition your fans and what you use? I have 1x200 front intake 2x200 top exausts 1x140 bottom mid intake,
my h80i v2 as intake on the rear and 2x140 HF-14 Venturi binded together from the hdd fan slot so they can move the air inside towards the gpu from angle.


----------



## Neykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renx*
> 
> Guys, I'm about to pick a P630 and have a little question.
> I've noticed that the black and the gunmetal side windows are differently shaped.
> Is the store selling two different revisions of the case?


The one with smaller window have side fan and the other is whole window, without fan like mine.


----------



## Mgrandy

add me please ty


----------



## russellito

You ever thought of changing the blue LEDS on the top to red? I've got Red LEDs on all my fans like you, and don't like how the power and case fan lights are blue. (my case is red too...)


----------



## Mgrandy

as long as you know the details of such LEDs, replacing them with red shouldn't be an issue obviously need to know how to use a soldering iron


----------



## shveet

so this was a bit of progress over the last few years and I'm happy to say (without getting a full custom loop for my system) I'm finally done with my phantom. Hated the case when i first saw it in store and then picked it up the next day after falling in love with it.

Just the same general mods, got rid of the drive bays but since i wasn't using the 5 inch bay drive, i slotted the larger drive bay inside it allowing me to still have removable drives behind the filters (also tried my hand at custom sleeving sata cables, it's ain't bad)

Used 1/4 inch glass side panel mod, i made a how to for those wondering (spray paint is called NITE-SHADE, found in automotive section for tail lights)


http://imgur.com/o6hQ6


and used the old rivet holes of the larger drive bay to attach a removable 120mm fan which as my secondary intake fan
and another 120mm fan, to the right of the motherboard, i use to circulate the air and pull heat off the HDDs and SSDs that now sit in the 5inch bay





the 3-1/2 inch bay was wedged in place with eva foam and 3M VHB tape and sits snugly in the 5inch hole.




Outside the few little mods here and there, i'll still be keeping the case for another few years. Thanks NZXT for making the phantom

currently;
i5 6600k
gigabyte z170 gaming k3
asus 1070
NZXT HALE 90- 750W


----------



## TeslaHUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shveet*
> 
> so this was a bit of progress over the last few years and I'm happy to say (without getting a full custom loop for my system) I'm finally done with my phantom. Hated the case when i first saw it in store and then picked it up the next day after falling in love with it.
> 
> Just the same general mods, got rid of the drive bays but since i wasn't using the 5 inch bay drive, i slotted the larger drive bay inside it allowing me to still have removable drives behind the filters (also tried my hand at custom sleeving sata cables, it's ain't bad)
> 
> Used 1/4 inch glass side panel mod, i made a how to for those wondering (spray paint is called NITE-SHADE, found in automotive section for tail lights)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/o6hQ6
> 
> 
> and used the old rivet holes of the larger drive bay to attach a removable 120mm fan which as my secondary intake fan
> and another 120mm fan, to the right of the motherboard, i use to circulate the air and pull heat off the HDDs and SSDs that now sit in the 5inch bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3-1/2 inch bay was wedged in place with eva foam and 3M VHB tape and sits snugly in the 5inch hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the few little mods here and there, i'll still be keeping the case for another few years. Thanks NZXT for making the phantom
> 
> currently;
> i5 6600k
> gigabyte z170 gaming k3
> asus 1070
> NZXT HALE 90- 750W


Looking nice !
Dont u have dust problems ? U have super negative pressure in the case ( only 2 intake fan and 5 exhaust )
I would flip the 2 top 20cm to intake .


----------



## shveet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeslaHUN*
> 
> Looking nice !
> Dont u have dust problems ? U have super negative pressure in the case ( only 2 intake fan and 5 exhaust )
> I would flip the 2 top 20cm to intake .


2 intakes (NZXT 120 mm and silverstone AP 121 high airflow fan)

and 3 exhausts not 5 (unless you count the center circulation fan,which just pulls air from the HDDs since air actually doesn't move much around at that point, and the 2 for the H75 in place then i guess i have 5?). Dust isn't too bad actually. i have a cat so I'm more accustomed to constantly cleaning it every other week, just a quick wipe down with a microfiber cloth.

the 2 exhausts at the top are the 2 original 200mm fans that come with the case.


----------



## TeslaHUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shveet*
> 
> 2 intakes (NZXT 120 mm and silverstone AP 121 high airflow fan)
> 
> and 3 exhausts not 5 (unless you count the center circulation fan,which just pulls air from the HDDs since air actually doesn't move much around at that point, and the 2 for the H75 in place then i guess i have 5?). Dust isn't too bad actually. i have a cat so I'm more accustomed to constantly cleaning it every other week, just a quick wipe down with a microfiber cloth.
> 
> the 2 exhausts at the top are the 2 original 200mm fans that come with the case.


Yes u have 5 exhaust
2*20cm NZXT FN ( 2*166CFM ) +2x Corsair 12cm on rad (2* 70 CFM ) +1x PSU fan (its exhaust also : 50-80 CFM ) in total you have 500+ CFM exhaust .But only 120 CFM intake from the 2x 12fan.
Check this thread ,to learn more about airflow . This is very informative and helpful


----------



## shveet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeslaHUN*
> 
> Yes u have 5 exhaust
> 2*20cm NZXT FN ( 2*166CFM ) +2x Corsair 12cm on rad (2* 70 CFM ) +1x PSU fan (its exhaust also : 50-80 CFM ) in total you have 500+ CFM exhaust .But only 120 CFM intake from the 2x 12fan.
> Check this thread ,to learn more about airflow . This is very informative and helpful


ah, learn something new everyday


----------



## Warly

hey.
is there any way to fit triple rad in the top of the case?
thank you!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warly*
> 
> hey.
> is there any way to fit triple rad in the top of the case?
> thank you!


Please see the first post of this thread. I and a few others have made a 360 radiator fit. I wouldn't suggest any larger but if you're good with metal work than anything could be possible.

Here's my build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1249382/kgtunings-black-worklog#post_17093174


----------



## Warly

hey
thank you!
is it posible to put the dual 200mm fans with the triple rad and extra 3 fans?


----------



## Warly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Please see the first post of this thread. I and a few others have made a 360 radiator fit. I wouldn't suggest any larger but if you're good with metal work than anything could be possible.
> 
> Here's my build log:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249382/kgtunings-black-worklog#post_17093174


hey
thank you!
is it posible to put the dual 200mm fans with the triple rad and extra 3 fans?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warly*
> 
> hey
> thank you!
> is it posible to put the dual 200mm fans with the triple rad and extra 3 fans?


Well.. you could bolt anything together and make it work but my suggestion is to ditch the 200s and run a 360 and one set of 120mm fans. There isn't a lot of space up top. I'd scroll through a few build logs like Kaged phantom, Num1sons phantom, badomens Venom and a few others just to see how they tackled watercooling in the Phantom.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warly*
> 
> hey.
> is there any way to fit triple rad in the top of the case?
> thank you!


As Ken mentioned, there are several modders who have put 360's in the top of the Phantom, but in truth, the Phantom isn't really a very water cooling friendly case to be working with given that there are so many newer, and much better choices.

The 360 in the top mod, is a really advanced level mod to pull off decently and the guys Ken mentioned all had that kind of experience, back when modding Phantoms was in vogue.

I prefer to reverse the atx layout, and put a 480 in the bottom of the Phantom.

It's more work, but you net a bigger, thicker rad in return.

In todays world, with all the cases available, you'd really have to be a Phantom fan boy to want to go to so much effort for a rather modest return.


----------



## Warly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> As Ken mentioned, there are several modders who have put 360's in the top of the Phantom, but in truth, the Phantom isn't really a very water cooling friendly case to be working with given that there are so many newer, and much better choices.
> 
> The 360 in the top mod, is a really advanced level mod to pull off decently and the guys Ken mentioned all had that kind of experience, back when modding Phantoms was in vogue.
> 
> I prefer to reverse the atx layout, and put a 480 in the bottom of the Phantom.
> 
> It's more work, but you net a bigger, thicker rad in return.
> 
> In todays world, with all the cases available, you'd really have to be a Phantom fan boy to want to go to so much effort for a rather modest return.


hey
thanks for the reply.
how did you manage to revers the case?
and where do you fit the p


----------



## kgtuning

Lol Darlene talks like she isn't one of the great modders..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warly*
> 
> hey
> thanks for the reply.
> how did you manage to revers the case?
> and where do you fit the p


Power supply goes in the top rear on an R-ATX.


----------



## Warly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Lol Darlene talks like she isn't one of the great modders..
> 
> Power supply goes in the top rear on an R-ATX.


oh so you dont have any 5.25 trays.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warly*
> 
> oh so you dont have any 5.25 trays.


No, you can maintain your 5.25 bays.. look at Divas picture, the front of the case has drive bays and the back of the case at the top has the power supply. I personally don't use drive bays though.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Lol *Darlene talks like she isn't one of the great modders..
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warly*
> 
> hey
> thanks for the reply.
> how did you manage to revers the case?
> and where do you fit the p
> 
> 
> 
> Power supply goes in the top rear on an R-ATX.
Click to expand...

I guess I have been kinda slackin' off since the Stretch Limo with the remote control power side panel . . .


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I guess I have been kinda slackin' off since the Stretch Limo with the remote control power side panel . . .


Well life happens, work and family sometimes overtake hobbies. I haven't done any metal work in a very long time but I may bring my( Erakiths)Switch 810 back to life at some point. If i do it would require much metal work.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I guess I have been kinda slackin' off since the Stretch Limo with the remote control power side panel . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well life happens, work and family sometimes overtake hobbies. I haven't done any metal work in a very long time but I may bring my( Erakiths)Switch 810 back to life at some point. If i do it would require much metal work.
Click to expand...

I really haven't been all that much of a slacker, lol . . .

One room of current builds and re-builds:





And some that have taken over the kitchen . . . . good thing I don't have to cook . . .


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I really haven't been all that much of a slacker, lol . . .
> 
> One room of current builds and re-builds:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some that have taken over the kitchen . . . . good thing I don't have to cook . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


slacker...


----------



## Warly

ok this is what i manage to do.



this is my front panel


----------



## refirendum

updated my phantom with some hardline and an additional radiator, new pump, removed bayres.


----------



## kgtuning

@warly looks Good!

@refirendum hardline is the way to go. Nice job.


----------



## nlitworld

Just completed a window mod on my 410. Next step will be removing lower hdd tray, a paint job and down the road a full ekwb loop.


----------



## Angrynick

Hey guys, does anyone know if a 240mm AIO will fit on the side panel where the two 120mm fans are in the original Phantom without modifying (drilling) the case? Thanks.


----------



## skiron

Will NZXT ever build the phantom again ?


----------



## anafusion

I'm doubtful. I believe the original designer that was responsible for the Phantom, Hale, and Avatar isn't with NZXT. The latest stuff appears completely different.


----------

